# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Cosmote: εμπορική διάθεση της συνδυαστικής υπηρεσίας ADSL/VDSL και 4G, Home Speed Booster

## nnn

Ξεκίνησε η εμπορική διάθεση από την Cosmote, της νέας υπηρεσίας *Cosmote Home Speed Booster, μέσω της οποίας οι κάτοχοι σύνδεσης Double Play Adsl 24 ή VDSL, μπορούν να αυξήσουν την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης τους έως 60Mbps με συμπληρωματική χρήση του δικτύου 4G.*

Για την λειτουργία της νέας υπηρεσίας, παρέχεται ειδικός εξοπλισμός που δέχεται κάρτα *SIM* για την σύνδεση στο δίκτυο κινητής, ο οποίος όταν "αντιληφθεί" πως η σταθερή σύνδεση φτάνει στο όριο της, ενεργοποιεί την σύνδεση κινητής, δίνοντας έτσι επιπλέον bandwidth στον χρήστη.

Ο εξοπλισμός που απαιτείται δίνεται με χρησιδάνειο, δεν υπάρχει χρονική δέσμευση και το επιπλέον κόστος είναι 15€ ανά μήνα (13€ η υπηρεσία και 2€ στον λογαριασμό του σταθερού). Ο διαθέσιμος όγκος για χρήση μέσω του δικτύου 4G είναι 20GB/μήνα, ενώ μέχρι τα τέλη Ιουλίου δίνονται επιπλέον 20GB δωρεάν. Στην περίπτωση που τελειώσει ο διαθέσιμος όγκος data, ο χρήστης μπορεί να αγοράσει επιπλέον όγκο μέσα από το control panel του λογαριασμού του.

Η κάρτα SIM δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε άλλη συσκευή εκτός του modem/router της Huawei (HA-35 10/11 περισσότερα εδώ), ενώ λειτουργεί μόνο στην home zone που δηλώνεται στην αίτηση της υπηρεσίας. Για την σωστή λειτουργία πρέπει το σήμα κινητής να είναι ισχυρό 3G/4G.

Σύμφωνα με τις FAQ της υπηρεσίας, από τον Ιούνιο του 2016 θα παρέχεται και για συνδέσεις με 2 κανάλια φωνής, ενώ προς το παρόν δεν λειτουργεί σε περίπτωση στατικής IP.

*adslgr.com με πληροφορίες από εδώ*

----------


## Jazzer

Βάλτε μας VDSL και αφήστε τις πατέντες !!  :Razz:

----------


## anthip09

> Βάλτε μας VDSL και αφήστε τις πατέντες !!


+1  :Clap: 

Αλλά μέχρι να γίνει αυτό, ίσως είναι μια καλή πρόχειρη λύση από τη στιγμή που δεν έχει δέσμευση

----------


## nnn

> Βάλτε μας VDSL και αφήστε τις πατέντες !!


Με καλό σήμα 4G, φτάνεις την 100άρα με 50άρα VDSL, δεν είναι κακό.

----------


## anthip09

> Με καλό σήμα 4G, φτάνεις την 100άρα με 50άρα VDSL, δεν είναι κακό.


Το θέμα είναι ότι είναι λίγα, ακόμα και τα 40γίγα, για downloading σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες

----------


## tsigarid

> Με καλό σήμα 4G, φτάνεις την 100άρα με 50άρα VDSL, δεν είναι κακό.


Όσον αφορά τις ταχύτητες έχεις δίκιο, αλλά δεν έχεις περιορισμούς δεδομένων. Είναι αλήθεια πάντως ότι η LTE σύνδεσή μου είναι (ελαφρώς) πιο γρήγορη από το cable internet που έχω στο σπίτι.

----------


## nnn

> Το θέμα είναι ότι είναι λίγα, ακόμα και τα 40γίγα, για downloading σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, θα "γλυκαθείς" και όταν τελειώνουν τα data θα σου φαίνεται αργή η σύνδεση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Όσον αφορά τις ταχύτητες έχεις δίκιο, αλλά δεν έχεις περιορισμούς δεδομένων. Είναι αλήθεια πάντως ότι η LTE σύνδεσή μου είναι (ελαφρώς) πιο γρήγορη από το cable internet που έχω στο σπίτι.


Μακάρι να δώσουν περισσότερο όγκο μελλοντικά.

----------


## GigaSat

> Για την λειτουργία της νέας υπηρεσίας, παρέχεται ειδικός εξοπλισμός που δέχεται κάρτα *SIM* για την σύνδεση στο δίκτυο κινητής, *ο οποίος όταν "αντιληφθεί" πως η σταθερή σύνδεση φτάνει στο όριο της, ενεργοποιεί την σύνδεση κινητής, δίνοντας έτσι επιπλέον bandwidth στον χρήστη*.


Άντε να κατεβάζεις torrents και να ξεχαστείς  :Razz: 
Σαν ιδέα καλή είναι αρκεί ο χρήστης να είναι προσεκτικός.

----------


## MIKU

Καλό είναι νομίζω.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Με ADSL πόσο θα πάει;; Αν για παράδειγμα κάποιος πιάνει 3 Mbps με ADSL και στην περιοχή του το 4G πιάνει 30 Mbps, θα μπορούσε με αυτή την υπηρεσία να είχε σύνολο πάνω από 30 Mbps;;

Πάντως, είναι γελοίος ο περιορισμός στα 20GB...  :Mad:  Ένα μεγάλο παιχνίδι από το steam να κατεβάσεις, τελείωσαν!! Βάλτε έναν περιορισμό στα 200GB και τα λέμε... Αλλά από την Cosmote δεν περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο... 

Η μόνη μας ελπίδα, είναι να βάλει και η WIND μια τέτοια υπηρεσία και να μας δώσει Απεριόριστα Δεδομένα περίπου στα ίδια λεφτά (και 20€ να το βάλει, καλά είναι). Από τη Vodafone δεν περιμένω και πολλά, κι αυτή πανάκριβα θα το έχει ή με γελοίο περιορισμό στα GB.

----------


## anthip09

Σκέφτομαι να το δοκιμάσω για κανά τρίμηνο που δίνει τα 40 γίγα. Με 3g παίζει να είναι ικανοποιητική η ταχύτητα?

----------


## RyDeR

Λίγα τα GB. Να ήταν 70-100GB και θα ήταν ιδανικό για μαγαζιά που δεν του φτάνει το internet (ειδικά αν έχουν aDSL 10Mbps λόγω απόστασης)...

----------


## anonymos1982

Ποιους ακριβώς θα εξυπηρετεί; Για να φορτώσεις μια σελίδα ακόμα και 8 mbps είναι υπεραρκετά για να φορτωθεί γρήγορα, οι πιο γρήγορες συνδέσεις χρησιμεύουν για streaming, downloading κλπ για τα οποία τα 20 gb ή και τα 40  στην τιμή μάλιστα των 15 ευρώ είναι πανάκριβα, καλύτερα να περιμένω 1-2 ώρες παραπάνω να κατεβάσω αυτό που θέλω.

----------


## jmakro

με το upload τι γινεται?

----------


## anthip09

> με το upload τι γινεται?


Νομίζω ότι το ανώτερο είναι το 5αρι που σου δίνει

----------


## nnn

> με το upload τι γινεται?


Λογικά θα αυξάνεται και αυτό.

- - - Updated - - -




> Νομίζω ότι το ανώτερο είναι το 5αρι που σου δίνει


Στην VDSL, αλλά το 4G έχει πολύ παραπάνω.

----------


## Jazzer

Γιατί κάποιος που έχει 50ρα VDSL να το χρησιμοποιήσει ; 50 mbps δεν είναι λίγα ! Πιστεύω ότι είναι μια μεσοβέζικη λύση για πελάτες με χάλια γραμμές.

----------


## nnn

> Γιατί κάποιος που έχει 50ρα VDSL να το χρησιμοποιήσει ; 50 mbps δεν είναι λίγα ! Πιστεύω ότι είναι μια μεσοβέζικη λύση για πελάτες με χάλια γραμμές.


Μπορεί να χρειάζεται επιπλέον εύρος για κάποιες υπηρεσίες.

----------


## asimako

> Τι συμβαίνει αν καταναλώσω τα διαθέσιμα GB του COSMOTE Home Speed Booster;
> Τότε απλά σταματάει να λειτουργεί το κομμάτι της κινητής σύνδεσης. Η πρόσβαση στο Internet συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί κανονικά μέσω της σταθερής σύνδεσης. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, μπορείς να προσθέσεις επιπλέον GB, για να συνεχίσεις να επιτυγχάνεις πιο υψηλές ταχύτητες, μέσω του My COSMOTE portal (cosmote.gr/dashboard)
> 
> http://www.cosmotehomedp.gr/speed-booster


Για όσους ανησυχούν τι θα γίνει αν τελειώσουν τα GB's

----------


## GigaSat

> Για όσους ανησυχούν τι θα γίνει αν τελειώσουν τα GB's


Λογικά θα πέφτει χρέωση αλλά αν έχει προβλεφθεί να σταματάει η χρήση 3g/4g αυτόματα θα είναι πολύ καλό, αν και δεν το βλέπω.

----------


## anthip09

Μα το λέει ξεκάθαρα. Σταματάει το κομμάτι της κινητής. Είμαι περίεργος να δω τις τιμές για τα εξτρά πακέτα δεδομένων αν κάποιος θελήσει να αγοράσει μετά την κατανάλωση των 20 ή 40 γιγα.

----------


## eyw

Τόσο πολύ περίσσευμα έχουν στο 3G/4G και το δίνουν τσόντα στις ADSL?
Μπράβο τους, εκμετάλλευση εξοπλισμού και υποδομών στο 100%.



> ... *έως* 60Mbps ...


Κάποιος που είναι στην Cosmote ας μας μεταφράσει το 'έως'.
Μας βάζουν πάντως σε πειρασμό...
.
Με την WIND δεν θα γινόταν αυτό, εκτός ίσως απο 3-4 περιοχές.

----------


## nnn

Ανάλογα με το πόσο καλό σήμα 4G έχεις, θα "πάρεις" και την ανάλογη ταχύτητα.

----------


## gravis

Σιγα σιγα θα δουμε και το ανταγωνιστικό πακέτο τις Vodafone

----------


## asimako

> Τόσο πολύ περίσσευμα έχουν στο 3G/4G και το δίνουν τσόντα στις ADSL?
> Μπράβο τους, εκμετάλλευση εξοπλισμού και υποδομών στο 100%.
> Κάποιος που είναι στην Cosmote ας μας μεταφράσει το 'έως'.
> Μας βάζουν πάντως σε πειρασμό...
> .
> Με την WIND δεν θα γινόταν αυτό, εκτός ίσως απο 3-4 περιοχές.


Έχω δει στο speedtest με full σήμα 4G και 80Μbps με το κινητό.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Τόσο πολύ περίσσευμα έχουν στο 3G/4G και το δίνουν τσόντα στις ADSL?
> Μπράβο τους, εκμετάλλευση εξοπλισμού και υποδομών στο 100%.
> Κάποιος που είναι στην Cosmote ας μας μεταφράσει το 'έως'.
> Μας βάζουν πάντως σε πειρασμό...
> .
> Με την WIND δεν θα γινόταν αυτό, εκτός ίσως απο 3-4 περιοχές.



Οι ταχύτητες έως 60 Mbps που αναφέρονται μέσω του 4G, είναι (εν μέρη) *μούφα!!* Όπως είναι και το "έως" 24 Mbps...

Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι μέσα στα σπίτια που δύσκολα θα παίζει η 2600MHz συχνότητα, θα βλέπουμε +20 Mbps *συνήθως*. Εμένα στο σπίτι μου Αθήνα, η Vodafone με 4G πιάνει 15-20, η Cosmote 20-25 και η WIND 25-30. Εννοείται ότι στο μπαλκόνι πιάνουν περισσότερο, αλλά σιγά μην έχω το ρούτερ εκεί.  :Thumb down: 

Εμένα θα μ' ενδιέφερε περισσότερο για το εξοχικό στη Λακωνία αυτή η υπηρεσία, που εκεί με το σάπιο ADSL ο ΟΤΕ πιάνει μόνο 2-3 Mbps και 4G από Cosmote δεν υπάρχει, ενώ έχουν κανονικά 4G οι Vodafone, WIND... Το 3G της Cosmote μέχρι 7-8 Mbps πάει εκεί στο χωριό και είναι πολύ μούφα να δώσουμε 15€ παραπάνω, για να έχουμε μόνο 20GB στα 10 Mbps (σύνολο)...  :Crying:

----------


## eyw

> Ανάλογα με το πόσο *καλό* σήμα 4G έχεις, θα "πάρεις" και την *ανάλογη* ταχύτητα.


Ωχ...
.
Αν βάλω και δεύτερη DSL πως μπορώ να 'προσθέσω' τις ταχύτητες, πχ στο download 12+12=24Mb/s και στο upload 860+860=1,720kb/s ?

----------


## asimako

> Μα το λέει ξεκάθαρα. Σταματάει το κομμάτι της κινητής. Είμαι περίεργος να δω τις τιμές για τα εξτρά πακέτα δεδομένων αν κάποιος θελήσει να αγοράσει μετά την κατανάλωση των 20 ή 40 γιγα.


Αυτό μάλλον θα είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία. 
Εμένα πχ αν τελειώσουν τα MB του προγράμματος μου δίνει 300 ΜΒ με 5€ !!!
Ούτε χρυσό να ήταν !!!

----------


## emeliss

Πέρα από το προφανές που πουλάει η νέα υπηρεσία (booster), προσφέρει πλέον την δυνατότητα σε όλους όσους επιθυμούν αδιάλειπτη παροχή internet να την έχουν με ιδιαίτερα ανταγωνιστική τιμή.

----------


## anthip09

Χαχα..Δίκιο έχεις..τα γνωστά "γενναιόδωρα" πακέτα της Cosmote...

----------


## dkgr_ser

20 γίγα στα 15€ είναι πανάκριβα για σταθερή σύνδεση. Χωρίς οπτικές δουλειά δεν...

----------


## manospcistas

Το ερώτημα είναι: Αν πέσει το xDSL, δρομολογείται το VoIP μέσω κινητής;

----------


## lady_in_black

Kαι γιατι να μην βαλεις 2 vdsl με ενα load balancer?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Symos

> Kαι γιατι να μην βαλεις 2 vdsl με ενα load balancer?


Γιατί ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ Vdsl.
Κι επίσης, όσον αφορά αυτό το "load balancer" που λες, στην πράξη το bonding είναι πολύ πιο περίπλοκο απ'ότι νομίζεις.

----------


## lady_in_black

> Κι επίσης, όσον αφορά αυτό το "load balancer" που λες, στην πράξη το bonding είναι πολύ πιο περίπλοκο απ'ότι νομίζεις.


Για να το λες εσυ ετσι θα ειναι.

----------


## Dark Demis

κίνηση καλή είναι αλλά δώρο άδωρο τέτοιες ταχύτητες είναι κυρίως για downloading και 40 gb για downloading είναι ανύπαρκτα... ουσιαστικά 2 ταινίες...(για 40 gb πακετο)

----------


## tsigarid

> Σκέφτομαι να το δοκιμάσω για κανά τρίμηνο που δίνει τα 40 γίγα. Με 3g παίζει να είναι ικανοποιητική η ταχύτητα?


3G; Χάλια θα είναι οι ταχύτητες.




> Ποιους ακριβώς θα εξυπηρετεί; Για να φορτώσεις μια σελίδα ακόμα και 8 mbps είναι υπεραρκετά για να φορτωθεί γρήγορα, οι πιο γρήγορες συνδέσεις χρησιμεύουν για streaming, downloading κλπ για τα οποία τα 20 gb ή και τα 40  στην τιμή μάλιστα των 15 ευρώ είναι πανάκριβα, καλύτερα να περιμένω 1-2 ώρες παραπάνω να κατεβάσω αυτό που θέλω.


Το ίντερνετ δεν χρησιμοποιείται μόνο όπως το χρησιμοποιείς εσύ. Τα 100GB δεν θα μου φτάναν ούτε για ζήτω, και δεν έχω κατεβάσει ούτε ένα τόρεντ στη ζωή μου. Επίσης η ταχύτητα είναι πολύ σημαντική για τη δουλειά μου (remote X windows, αν σου λέει κάτι) οπότε είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντική και άσχετη με τον όγκο.




> 20 γίγα στα 15€ είναι πανάκριβα για σταθερή σύνδεση. Χωρίς οπτικές δουλειά δεν...


Μα δεν είναι σταθερή σύνδεση, μέσω δικτύου κινητής θα παίζει.

----------


## mojiro

όσο πιο καλό σήμα, τόσο πιο γρήγορα τελειώνουν τα GBytes  :Razz:

----------


## john dubi

> όσο πιο καλό σήμα, τόσο πιο γρήγορα τελειώνουν τα GBytes


Λογο οτι τα τιναξε το φριτζ που ειχα και εμεινα 3μερο χωρις ιντερνετ εβαλα τη σιμ σε ενα huawei lte στικακι που εχω και αρχισα τα πειραματα. Η συνδεση μου ειναι με απεριοριστο ιντερνετ. (παροχος salt Ελβετια) και δεν ειχα το φοβο για υπερχρεωσεις.
Για να πιασω 100αρες ταχυτητες επρεπε να βρω καλο σημειο στο σπιτι για το στικακι. Εβλεπα τα db και ειχα μεγαλες διαφορες απο σημειο σε σημειο. Το καλυτερο ειναι να στησει κεραιες καποιος αμα θελει να πιασει το μεγιστο. Για lte χρειαζοντε δυο. Το αλλο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι τα gb τρεχουν για πλακα. Δεν κατεβασα τορεντ λογο μην πεσει μπαναρισμα στην ταχυτητα. Αλλα με λιγο youtube θα δει καποιος οτι δεν θελει και πολυ. 
Για μενα αμα δεν υπαρχει σοβαρος λογος καλυτερα μακρυα απο τετοιες προσφορες. Πολλα τα λεφτα και δεν αξιζει για χαβαλε.

----------


## grovolis

Από το site της υπηρεσίας: "Σύμφωνα με τους μέσους όρους χρήσης των πελατών Double Play, ο συγκεκριμένος όγκος θεωρείται ικανοποιητικός για εργασίες που απαιτούν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες (πχ. HD video streaming)" Πάνω στην γενναιοδωρία τους, μας τρολαρουν!

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Εγώ από HD video streaming + downloading καταναλώνω 20 GB την μέρα πολύ εύκολα και καμία σχέση με 50+ πάνω mbits αλλά 12

----------


## Symos

> Για να το λες εσυ ετσι θα ειναι.


Αν θες να σου εξηγήσω τεχνικά γιατί ισχύει αυτό που λέω (γιατί δηλαδή το line bonding που εφαρμόζει η Cosmote δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το απλό load balancing, το οποίο φυσικά είναι πολύ υποδεέστερο και -ανάλογα το σενάριο χρήσης- ίσως να μην προσφέρει και απολύτως τίποτα), μπορείς να ρωτήσεις. Αλλά αν κρίνω από την ειρωνία, φαντάζομαι δεν σε ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## jimger

Δεν ξέρω αν το είπε από ειρωνεία αλλά όντως είναι ενδιαφέρον αν κάνεις μια κατανοητή ανάλυση...

----------


## Symos

> Δεν ξέρω αν το είπε από ειρωνεία αλλά όντως είναι ενδιαφέρον αν κάνεις μια κατανοητή ανάλυση...


Με απλά λόγια, το load balancing είναι σαν να έχεις 2 (ή περισσότερες) γραμμές και να τις χρησιμοποιείς κάθε μία ξεχωριστά.
Το bonding είναι σαν να έχεις μία γραμμή, της οποίας η ταχύτητα είναι όσο το άθροισμα των 2 (ή περισσότερων) γραμμών πάνω στις οποίες "πατάει".

Στην περίπτωση του load balancing λοιπόν, κάθε γραμμή έχει τη δική της IP και το κάθε connection που κάνεις θα γίνει είτε με τη μία, είτε με την άλλη (το ποιά το αποφασίζει ο load balancer). Όταν λοιπόν κατεβάζεις ένα μεγάλο αρχείο* ή κάνεις streaming, αυτό θα γίνεται μόνο με τη μία γραμμή, οπότε δεν έχεις κερδίσει κάτι αν η μία γραμμή δεν είναι αρκετά γρήγορη για να κάνεις αυτό που θες. Εκεί που κερδίζεις, είναι ότι ταυτόχρονα με το να κάνεις π.χ. streaming μπορείς να βάλεις να κατεβαίνει ένα αρχείο από την άλλη γραμμή και αυτό δεν θα επηρεάσει το streaming (και τούμπαλιν). Όπως είπα, ανάλογα το σενάριο χρήσης μπορεί το load balancing να είναι πολύ χρήσιμο ή και τελείως άχρηστο. Όπως είναι φυσικό, το load balancing είναι πολύ εύκολο τεχνικά. Αρκεί ένα μηχάνημα (π.χ. ένα router με τέτοια δυνατότητα ή ένα "gateway" PC) που αποφασίζει από ποιά γραμμή θα εξυπηρετηθεί το κάθε request.

Το bonding είναι πολύ πιο περίπλοκο να γίνει καθώς απαιτεί να "συνδυαστούν" οι γραμμές σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο βάθος. Όταν εσύ κάνεις μία σύνδεση π.χ. στο Netflix, το Netflix θα πρέπει να βλέπει έναν client και όχι δύο, στον οποίο να στέλνει τα δεδομένα. Αυτά τα δεδομένα όμως κάπου πρέπει να "σπάνε" και να φτάνουν στο σπίτι σου από δύο διαφορετικές γραμμές. Μετά πρέπει να συνδυάζονται ξανά (φυσικά με τη σωστή σειρά κλπ.) και να φτάνουν στον υπολογιστή σου μέσω ενός connection. Απαιτείται λοιπόν και πάλι αφενός ένα μηχάνημα στη δική σου πλευρά (αρκετά πιο περίπλοκο από τον load balancer), αλλά και η συνεργασία ενός παρόχου στην άλλη πλευρά, ο οποίος θα αναλάβει (κάτι σαν proxy) να κάνει τα requests για σένα, να λαμβάνει τα δεδομένα, να τα σπάει και να στα στέλνει.

*Υπάρχουν βέβαια και download managers που κατεβάζουν αρχεία ανοίγοντας πολλαπλά connections, αν και δεν το υποστηρίζουν όλοι οι servers αυτό.

----------


## GrandGamer

Τι 20GB το μήνα ρε Cosmote μας κοροϊδεύεις; Ούτε τη βδομάδα δεν βγάζεις, ειδικά με τέτοια ταχύτητα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! το μηχανημα που δινουν εχει υποδοχες για εξωτερικη κεραια οπως πχ το στικακι 4G που εχω και παιζω με cosmote?
γιατι σε μερικα μερη μπορει να μην εχει καλο σημα και η εξωτερικη ή κεραια εσωτερικου τυπου απλα επιβαλεται!!!
για να ξερουμε και για τι μιλαμε βαζω 2 φωτος, το στικακι μου που φαινονται οι συνδεσεις κεραιας και η κεραια που εχω μπορει να μπει και εξωτερικα τυπου πανελ.
Στο εξοχικο απο 1 γραμμη σημα πηγε τερμα απλα!
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...psaccfka9h.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...psnlei2uno.jpg
αυτο με το σημα εχει μεγαλη σημασια γιατι τι να το κανεις να δινεις +15 ευρω τον μηνα και αμα εχει χαλια σημα να μην εχεις ταχυτητα???
Βεβαια 20GB με 15 ευρω λετε ειναι πολυ ακριβα? για δειτε και το mobile internet να κλαψετε! μιλαμε για κλεψιμο απλα.... :Thumb down: 
εγω παιζω με twin sim whats up, και μαζευονται πολλα GB αλλα εχω το στικ για καβατζα οταν εχει προβλημα το δικτυο δεν εχω κανει δλδ στο Mikrotik routerboard load balacing κτλ να προσθετω την ταχυτητα. Το ειχα σκεφτει αλλα μεγαλο το κοστος! απλα αμα πεσει το VPN βγαινω απο cosmote internet.
Αν δεν εχει υποδοχη κεραιας καλυτερα να βαλουν.....
εχει το καλυτερο σημα η κοτε και καλυψη αλλα δεν εχει ΠΑΝΤΟΥ!

----------


## ATG

> Οι ταχύτητες έως 60 Mbps που αναφέρονται μέσω του 4G, είναι (εν μέρη) *μούφα!!* Όπως είναι και το "έως" 24 Mbps...
> 
> Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι μέσα στα σπίτια που δύσκολα θα παίζει η 2600MHz συχνότητα, θα βλέπουμε +20 Mbps *συνήθως*. Εμένα στο σπίτι μου Αθήνα, η Vodafone με 4G πιάνει 15-20, η Cosmote 20-25 και η WIND 25-30. Εννοείται ότι στο μπαλκόνι πιάνουν περισσότερο, αλλά σιγά μην έχω το ρούτερ εκεί. 
> 
> Εμένα θα μ' ενδιέφερε περισσότερο για το εξοχικό στη Λακωνία αυτή η υπηρεσία, που εκεί με το σάπιο ADSL ο ΟΤΕ πιάνει μόνο 2-3 Mbps και 4G από Cosmote δεν υπάρχει, ενώ έχουν κανονικά 4G οι Vodafone, WIND... Το 3G της Cosmote μέχρι 7-8 Mbps πάει εκεί στο χωριό και είναι πολύ μούφα να δώσουμε 15€ παραπάνω, για να έχουμε μόνο 20GB στα 10 Mbps (σύνολο)...


Μη συγκρίνεις το 4G της Cosmote με της Wind. 
Καμία σχέση 

Η Cosmote έχει παντού 20 MHz στα 1800 ως βασικό κορμό όποτε πιάνει συνήθως πάνω απο 100Mbps. Ειδικά όταν παιζει με CA στα 2600 και 800 οι ταχύτητα εκτοξεύεται. 

Η Wind παίζει στα 10Mhz στα 800 ως βασικό κορμό και με πολύ λιγότερους σταθμούς (άρα ακόμα χαμηλότερο bw). Όποτε η συνήθης ταχύτητα ειναι κάτω απο 30. 


Ο συνδυασμός σταθερής με 4G  για boost των ταχυτήτων ειναι κάτι το οποίο απευθύνεται σε λίγους. Δεν ειναι για να κατεβάσεις γρηγορότερα το torrent. 

Αναμένουμε όντως απο τη Vodafone να το δώσει και αυτή άμεσα. 
Απο τη Wind δεν νομίζω να δούμε κάτι άμεσα γιατί το bonding έχει υποδομή απο πίσω και απαιτεί επενδύσεις.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Με καλό σήμα 4G, φτάνεις την 100άρα με 50άρα VDSL, δεν είναι κακό.


Και που να δεις σε σταθερή γραμμή που φτάνει τα 130 με απεριόριστο downloading, καθόλου κακό (ανάλογα την τιμή). Μόνο που δεν το δίνει   :Razz:

----------


## plouf

Τελικα ξερει, αξιοπιστα, κανεις αν η υπηρησια ειναι με bonding η balancing ?

----------


## athenaum

> Ξεκίνησε η εμπορική διάθεση από την Cosmote, της νέας υπηρεσίας *Cosmote Home Speed Booster, μέσω της οποίας οι κάτοχοι σύνδεσης Double Συνημμένο Αρχείο 169942Play Adsl 24 ή VDSL, μπορούν να αυξήσουν την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης τους έως 60Mbps με συμπληρωματική χρήση του δικτύου 4G.*
> 
> Για την λειτουργία της νέας υπηρεσίας, παρέχεται ειδικός εξοπλισμός που δέχεται κάρτα *SIM* για την σύνδεση στο δίκτυο κινητής, ο οποίος όταν "αντιληφθεί" πως η σταθερή σύνδεση φτάνει στο όριο της, ενεργοποιεί την σύνδεση κινητής, δίνοντας έτσι επιπλέον bandwidth στον χρήστη.
> 
> Ο εξοπλισμός που απαιτείται δίνεται με χρησιδάνειο, δεν υπάρχει χρονική δέσμευση και το επιπλέον κόστος είναι 15€ ανά μήνα (13€ η υπηρεσία και 2€ στον λογαριασμό του σταθερού). Ο διαθέσιμος όγκος για χρήση μέσω του δικτύου 4G είναι 20GB/μήνα, ενώ μέχρι τα τέλη Ιουλίου δίνονται επιπλέον 20GB δωρεάν. Στην περίπτωση που τελειώσει ο διαθέσιμος όγκος data, ο χρήστης μπορεί να αγοράσει επιπλέον όγκο μέσα από το control panel του λογαριασμού του.
> 
> Η κάρτα SIM δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε άλλη συσκευή εκτός του modem/router της Huawei (HA-35 10/11 περισσότερα εδώ), ενώ λειτουργεί μόνο στην home zone που δηλώνεται στην αίτηση της υπηρεσίας. Για την σωστή λειτουργία πρέπει το σήμα κινητής να είναι ισχυρό 3G/4G.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τις FAQ της υπηρεσίας, από τον Ιούνιο του 2016 θα παρέχεται και για συνδέσεις με 2 κανάλια φωνής, ενώ προς το παρόν δεν λειτουργεί σε περίπτωση στατικής IP.
> ...


σε περίπτωση βλάβης του ενσύρματου δικτύου adsl/vdsl ,το σχήμα εξακολουθεί να παρέχει ίντερνετ και τηλεφωνία?
Τι γινεται με τους κατόχους εξοπλισμού oxygen με BRI χρήση  τηλεφωνίας?
Η Vodafone αντίστοιχα δίνει υπηρεσίες backup gsm και στο oxygen και μάλιστα δωρεάν όσο διαρκεί η βλάβη στο σταθερό .Ο ΟΤΕ βεβαία πάντα ουραγός σε νέες τεχνολογίες και προηγμένες υπηρεσίες

----------


## nnn

Σας αγοράσανε ή τσάμπα η διαφήμιση ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Άλλη η μια υπηρεσία άλλη η άλλη.

----------


## lady_in_black

> Δεν ξέρω αν το είπε από ειρωνεία αλλά όντως είναι ενδιαφέρον αν κάνεις μια κατανοητή ανάλυση...


Mε απλα λογια, αν εχεις εφαρμογες που χρησιμοποιουν πολλαπλα sockets (ολοι ξερουμε ποιες) μπορεις μεσω του load balancing με hardware πχ των 50 ευρω να χρησιμοποιησεις εως και 4 vdsl.

Υπαρχουν αρκετες μορφες για link aggregation αλλα προυποθετουν συμμετοχη του provider.

----------


## anonymos1982

> Το ίντερνετ δεν χρησιμοποιείται μόνο όπως το χρησιμοποιείς εσύ. Τα 100GB δεν θα μου φτάναν ούτε για ζήτω, και δεν έχω κατεβάσει ούτε ένα τόρεντ στη ζωή μου. Επίσης η ταχύτητα είναι πολύ σημαντική για τη δουλειά μου (remote X windows, αν σου λέει κάτι) οπότε είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντική και άσχετη με τον όγκο.


Δεν έχω άποψη και δεν αντιλέγω αλλά μάλλον αν είναι τόσο σημαντική η ταχύτητα στην δουλειά σου φαντάζομαι ότι δεν περίμενες τις οικιακές συνδέσεις για να καλυφθείς. Παρ' όλα αυτά η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία απευθύνεται σε οικιακούς χρήστες οι οποίοι σε ποσοστό μεγαλύτερο από 99,9% χρειάζονται την ταχύτητα είτε για streaming είτε για κατέβασμα. Οπότε δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πως θα τους φανεί χρήσιμη η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία.

----------


## nnn

> Δεν έχω άποψη και δεν αντιλέγω αλλά μάλλον αν είναι τόσο σημαντική η ταχύτητα στην δουλειά σου φαντάζομαι ότι δεν περίμενες τις οικιακές συνδέσεις για να καλυφθείς. Παρ' όλα αυτά η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία απευθύνεται σε οικιακούς χρήστες οι οποίοι σε ποσοστό μεγαλύτερο από 99,9% χρειάζονται την ταχύτητα είτε για streaming είτε για κατέβασμα. Οπότε δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πως θα τους φανεί χρήσιμη η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία.


ΠολΛαπλά streaming videos  :Wink: 

ΟΤΕTV Go, Netflix, Youtube κλπ

----------


## sanctusmob

> Με απλά λόγια, το load balancing είναι σαν να έχεις 2 (ή περισσότερες) γραμμές και να τις χρησιμοποιείς κάθε μία ξεχωριστά.
> Το bonding είναι σαν να έχεις μία γραμμή, της οποίας η ταχύτητα είναι όσο το άθροισμα των 2 (ή περισσότερων) γραμμών πάνω στις οποίες "πατάει".
> 
> Στην περίπτωση του load balancing λοιπόν, κάθε γραμμή έχει τη δική της IP και το κάθε connection που κάνεις θα γίνει είτε με τη μία, είτε με την άλλη (το ποιά το αποφασίζει ο load balancer). Όταν λοιπόν κατεβάζεις ένα μεγάλο αρχείο* ή κάνεις streaming, αυτό θα γίνεται μόνο με τη μία γραμμή, οπότε δεν έχεις κερδίσει κάτι αν η μία γραμμή δεν είναι αρκετά γρήγορη για να κάνεις αυτό που θες. Εκεί που κερδίζεις, είναι ότι ταυτόχρονα με το να κάνεις π.χ. streaming μπορείς να βάλεις να κατεβαίνει ένα αρχείο από την άλλη γραμμή και αυτό δεν θα επηρεάσει το streaming (και τούμπαλιν). Όπως είπα, ανάλογα το σενάριο χρήσης μπορεί το load balancing να είναι πολύ χρήσιμο ή και τελείως άχρηστο. Όπως είναι φυσικό, το load balancing είναι πολύ εύκολο τεχνικά. Αρκεί ένα μηχάνημα (π.χ. ένα router με τέτοια δυνατότητα ή ένα "gateway" PC) που αποφασίζει από ποιά γραμμή θα εξυπηρετηθεί το κάθε request.
> 
> Το bonding είναι πολύ πιο περίπλοκο να γίνει καθώς απαιτεί να "συνδυαστούν" οι γραμμές σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο βάθος. Όταν εσύ κάνεις μία σύνδεση π.χ. στο Netflix, το Netflix θα πρέπει να βλέπει έναν client και όχι δύο, στον οποίο να στέλνει τα δεδομένα. Αυτά τα δεδομένα όμως κάπου πρέπει να "σπάνε" και να φτάνουν στο σπίτι σου από δύο διαφορετικές γραμμές. Μετά πρέπει να συνδυάζονται ξανά (φυσικά με τη σωστή σειρά κλπ.) και να φτάνουν στον υπολογιστή σου μέσω ενός connection. Απαιτείται λοιπόν και πάλι αφενός ένα μηχάνημα στη δική σου πλευρά (αρκετά πιο περίπλοκο από τον load balancer), αλλά και η συνεργασία ενός παρόχου στην άλλη πλευρά, ο οποίος θα αναλάβει (κάτι σαν proxy) να κάνει τα requests για σένα, να λαμβάνει τα δεδομένα, να τα σπάει και να στα στέλνει.
> 
> *Υπάρχουν βέβαια και download managers που κατεβάζουν αρχεία ανοίγοντας πολλαπλά connections, αν και δεν το υποστηρίζουν όλοι οι servers αυτό.


Μερικές διορθώσεις - διευκρινήσεις. 

Ο φίλος μας αρχικά μίλησε για balance και όχι για bonding. 
Το bonding δεν είναι δύσκολο να γίνει (φυσικά και δεν είναι για home use και δεν είναι για τον καθένα).
Το bonding παίρνει την ταχύτητα όσο είναι το άθροισμα 2 (ή περισσότερων) γραμμών με βάση την χαμηλότερη γραμμή. 
Bonding μπορεί να προσφέρει ο πάροχος και αν δεν το προσφέρει, μπορείς να το κάνεις μόνο σου αν έχεις κάποιο server με μεγάλη γραμμή.

Τελικά αυτό που δίνει η cosmote  είναι balance ή bond ? Γιατί όταν είχα πάει στην επίδειξη πριν από κάτι μήνες , αυτό που κατάλαβα εγώ είναι ότι παίζει με balance.

- - - Updated - - -




> Mε απλα λογια, αν εχεις εφαρμογες που χρησιμοποιουν πολλαπλα sockets (ολοι ξερουμε ποιες) μπορεις μεσω του load balancing με hardware πχ των 50 ευρω να χρησιμοποιησεις εως και 4 vdsl.
> 
> Υπαρχουν αρκετες μορφες για link aggregation αλλα προυποθετουν συμμετοχη του provider.


Μπορείς να μου πεις το harware που θα κάνει balance σε 4 vdsl με 50 ευρώ ?

----------


## rozak

> Μερικές διορθώσεις - διευκρινήσεις. 
> 
> Ο φίλος μας αρχικά μίλησε για balance και όχι για bonding. 
> Το bonding δεν είναι δύσκολο να γίνει (φυσικά και δεν είναι για home use και δεν είναι για τον καθένα).
> Το bonding παίρνει την ταχύτητα όσο είναι το άθροισμα 2 (ή περισσότερων) γραμμών με βάση την χαμηλότερη γραμμή. 
> Bonding μπορεί να προσφέρει ο πάροχος και αν δεν το προσφέρει, μπορείς να το κάνεις μόνο σου αν έχεις κάποιο server με μεγάλη γραμμή.
> 
> Τελικά αυτό που δίνει η cosmote  είναι balance ή bond ? Γιατί όταν είχα πάει στην επίδειξη πριν από κάτι μήνες , αυτό που κατάλαβα εγώ είναι ότι παίζει με balance.
> 
> ...


Bonding με τόσο διαφορετικά latencies στις δύο γραμμές το βλέπω δύσκολο. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να παίζει με load balancing (ίσως και με προτεραιότητα στη μια γραμμή από τις δύο).

Πρέπει κάποιος που το έχει βάλει να δει και να μας πει τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει.

----------


## emeliss

> Τελικα ξερει, αξιοπιστα, κανεις αν η υπηρησια ειναι με bonding η balancing ?


https://www.ietf.org/proceedings/90/...-homenet-2.pdf

- - - Updated - - -




> σε περίπτωση βλάβης του ενσύρματου δικτύου adsl/vdsl ,το σχήμα εξακολουθεί να παρέχει ίντερνετ και τηλεφωνία?
> Τι γινεται με τους κατόχους εξοπλισμού oxygen με BRI χρήση  τηλεφωνίας?
> Η Vodafone αντίστοιχα δίνει υπηρεσίες backup gsm και στο oxygen και μάλιστα δωρεάν όσο διαρκεί η βλάβη στο σταθερό .Ο ΟΤΕ βεβαία πάντα ουραγός σε νέες τεχνολογίες και προηγμένες υπηρεσίες


Internet. 
Ο εξοπλισμός προς το παρόν είναι μόνο το Huawei που υπάρχει στο site. 
Η Vodafone δεν δίνει κάτι αντίστοιχο. Στην Ελλάδα είναι μια καινοτομία. Η Vodafone έχει ανακοινώσει ότι θα δώσει κάτι αντίστοιχο. Όταν καταφέρουν να το βγάλουν στον αέρα σίγουρα θα το διαφημίσουν.

----------


## sanctusmob

Όταν το είδα στην επίδειξη αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι πως παίζει με balance, αλλά δεν με άφησαν να κάνω και πολλές δοκιμές. 
Παραθέτω το αρχικό μου Post από το παλιό topic. 




> Πήγα από το κατάστημα στην Τσιμισκή για να μου κάνουν επίδειξη.
> 
> Έχουν δύο κοπέλες με δύο Laptop. Το ένα είναι συνδεμένο με vdsl έχει κάνει sync στα 22mbps (όπως με ενημέρωσαν) και το άλλο laptop είναι συνδεμένο με το Hybrid Access όπου είναι μία γραμμή vdsl πάλι στα 22mbps (όπως με ενημέρωσαν) συν το δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνίας που ήταν συνδεδεμένο σε 4G. Τρέχουν και στα δύο laptop ταυτόχρονα speedtest στο http://speedtest.net αλλά το site στο Laptop με το hybrid access ήταν λίγο διαφορετικό (δύστυχος δεν είδα το Link). Το ένα laptop έπιασε 10mbps και το άλλο έπιασε 100mbps (με spikes στα 15 και 120mbps αντίστοιχα). Το δεύτερο τεστ που κάνουν είναι download το image του freebsd από το ftp του ntua, το οποίο όμως το κάνουν download με το Plugin του firefox DownThemAll!. Στην μία περίπτωση έπιασε 1MB/s και στην άλλη έπιασε 10MB/s (με spikes στα 1,2 και 15ΜΒ/σ αντίστοιχα). Στο hybrid access όταν έκανε download η ταχύτητα ήταν κανονικά στην αρχή δηλαδή στο 1MB/s και μετά από 30-50 δευτερόλεπτα άρχιζε να ανεβάζει στα 10-15MB/s. Ακόμη με ενημέρωσαν ότι το router κάνει αυτόματα fail over, δηλαδή αν κοπεί η μία σύνδεση γυρνάει αυτόματα στην άλλη.
> 
> Ακόμη δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω κάτι χωρίς το DownThemAll!, και η ταχύτητα δεν αυξήθηκε ποτέ. Ακόμη δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω πάλι χωρίς τον download manager δύο διαφορετικά iso από το ftp του ntua και η ταχύτητα ήταν καρφωμένη και στα δύο το 1,6MB/s χωρίς να ανεβάσουν παραπάνω ταχύτητα, οπότε υποψιάζομαι ότι έχουν κάποιο Limitation στο configuration του router ή το έχουν στημένο για Lab. Νομίζω μπορούμε να πούμε όταν έχουμε ένα connection, αυτό πηγαίνει από την μία σύνδεση. Οπότε λογικά μιλάμε για balance μεταξύ τον δύο συνδέσεων (dsl και mobile network). Σχετικά με το balance, με κάθε επιφύλαξη καθώς δεν με άφησαν να μπω στο router , ούτε μπόρεσα να κάνω πολλές δοκιμές.
> Το router είναι της huawei. Δεν είδα το μοντέλο στο κατάστημα, αλλά τώρα που το έψαξα λίγο στο ίντερνετ μοιάζει με το huawei B593 (υπάρχει σε παραλλαγές το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο)

----------


## fadasma

Με 40Gb είναι σαν να σου δίνουν την trial έκδοση μιας γρήγορης σύνδεσης...  :Smile:

----------


## lady_in_black

@sanctusmob, ειναι ξεκαθαρο.

----------


## sanctusmob

Ναι τελικά είναι Bonding.

Φαίνεται και στο manual από το Modem σελίδα 18 (22 στο pdf)

Choose Home tab, click Internet > Bonding Tunnel. If LTE\DSL\Bonding all displayed
UP, it means that your HA35 is working in Hybrid mode.




> @sanctusmob, ειναι ξεκαθαρο.

----------


## dkgr_ser

> Μα δεν είναι σταθερή σύνδεση, μέσω δικτύου κινητής θα παίζει.


Μέσω δικτύου κινητής μπορεί να παίζει... αλλά δε θα παίρνεις αγκαλιά το router να πας στην καφετέρια. Για τον πελάτη εξυπηρετεί σκοπό μιας ακόμα πιο γρήγορης οικιακής σταθερής σύνδεσης. Αυτό δεν αλλάζει με όποια τεχνολογία και αν επιτυγχάνεται το προϊόν. Είτε είναι με οπτικές ίνες, είτε μέσω 4G, ο πελάτης βλέπει μια 100άρα σύνδεση. Δεν είναι στικάκι να το παίρνεις μαζί σου στην καφετέρια και μάλιστα η κάρτα sim είναι κλειδωμένη ώστε να παίζει μονάχα στο συγκεκριμένο ρουτεράκι. Επομένως 20 και για την ώρα 40 γίγα σε μια 100άρα οικιακή σύνδεση που τα πληρώνεις και 15€ είναι αστείο. 

Και στο κάτω κάτω αν δε θέλουν να ρίξουν οπτικές ίνες, ας βάλουν load balancer στο 4G δίκτυο. Που σημαίνει όταν δε θα είναι γεμάτο θα είναι ελεύθερη η ταχύτητα για τις οικιακές συνδέσεις ενώ όταν πέφτει πολύ mobile μέσα προτεραιότητα θα έχει αυτό και ότι μείνει για τις οικιακές. Ούτε 20 γίγα, ούτε τίποτα...

----------


## tsigarid

> Δεν έχω άποψη και δεν αντιλέγω αλλά μάλλον αν είναι τόσο σημαντική η ταχύτητα στην δουλειά σου φαντάζομαι ότι δεν περίμενες τις οικιακές συνδέσεις για να καλυφθείς. Παρ' όλα αυτά η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία απευθύνεται σε οικιακούς χρήστες οι οποίοι σε ποσοστό μεγαλύτερο από 99,9% χρειάζονται την ταχύτητα είτε για streaming είτε για κατέβασμα. Οπότε δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πως θα τους φανεί χρήσιμη η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία.


Το teleworking δεν έχει φτάσει στην Ελλάδα ακόμα; Δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένας που δουλεύει από το σπίτι του;

- - - Updated - - -




> Μέσω δικτύου κινητής μπορεί να παίζει... αλλά δε θα παίρνεις αγκαλιά το router να πας στην καφετέρια. Για τον πελάτη εξυπηρετεί σκοπό μιας ακόμα πιο γρήγορης οικιακής σταθερής σύνδεσης. Αυτό δεν αλλάζει με όποια τεχνολογία και αν επιτυγχάνεται το προϊόν. Είτε είναι με οπτικές ίνες, είτε μέσω 4G, ο πελάτης βλέπει μια 100άρα σύνδεση. Δεν είναι στικάκι να το παίρνεις μαζί σου στην καφετέρια και μάλιστα η κάρτα sim είναι κλειδωμένη ώστε να παίζει μονάχα στο συγκεκριμένο ρουτεράκι. Επομένως 20 και για την ώρα 40 γίγα σε μια 100άρα οικιακή σύνδεση που τα πληρώνεις και 15€ είναι αστείο. 
> 
> Και στο κάτω κάτω αν δε θέλουν να ρίξουν οπτικές ίνες, ας βάλουν load balancer στο 4G δίκτυο. Που σημαίνει όταν δε θα είναι γεμάτο θα είναι ελεύθερη η ταχύτητα για τις οικιακές συνδέσεις ενώ όταν πέφτει πολύ mobile μέσα προτεραιότητα θα έχει αυτό και ότι μείνει για τις οικιακές. Ούτε 20 γίγα, ούτε τίποτα...


Ποιος σε εμποδίζει να πάρεις το router αγκαλιά και να πας οπουδήποτε έχει ρεύμα, ακόμα και στο πάρκο;

----------


## dkgr_ser

> Ποιος σε εμποδίζει να πάρεις το router αγκαλιά και να πας οπουδήποτε έχει ρεύμα, ακόμα και στο πάρκο;


Κανένας. Αλλά τι ποσοστό χρηστών πιστεύεις θα είναι αυτό; Πόσοι θα παν στην καφετέρια/σπίτι φίλου με το ρούτερ αγκαλιά, όταν κι εκεί έχει wifi; Η πιο λογική περίπτωση είναι το ίντερνετ στο εξωχικό το καλοκαίρι, που αυτό κάπως στέκει.

Επίσης το 4G λειτουργεί αν βγάλεις το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο της DSL; Δηλαδή μπορεί να παίζει αυτόνομα σαν ένα τυπικό 4G modem, δίχως κανέναν έλεγχο για ύπαρξη σταθερής σύνδεσης;

----------


## nnn

> Το teleworking δεν έχει φτάσει στην Ελλάδα ακόμα; Δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένας που δουλεύει από το σπίτι του;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ποιος σε εμποδίζει να πάρεις το router αγκαλιά και να πας οπουδήποτε έχει ρεύμα, ακόμα και στο πάρκο;


Το κλείδωμα της SIM στην home zone του χρήστη...

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπορώ να μεταφέρω το Hybrid Access router σε σημείο εκτός του σπιτιού μου;
> Όχι. H SIM κάρτα του COSMOTE Home Speed Booster που είναι τοποθετημένη στο Hybrid Access router λειτουργεί μόνο στη περιοχή (home zone) που είχες ορίσει κατά την αίτηση της υπηρεσίας.


......

----------


## webmania

Καλό Πάσχα,
Μα αφού εάν δεν κάνω λάθος το VDSL μπορεί να φθάσει τα 100 Mbps από μόνο του γιατί κάνουν αυτές τις μαμουδιές. Μπορεί να μου απαντήσει κανείς??

----------


## AssVas

μπορείς και εσύ ο ίδιος αν δεν κρίνεις από τις ανάγκες που έχεις προσωπικά και σκεφτείς και τους άλλους ανθρώπους.

Υπάρχουν πολλές περιοχές που δεν έχουν υποδομή για vdsl . 
Υπάρχει ζήτηση για περισσότερο upload από πολλές εταιρίες σε συγκεκριμένα χρονικά διαστήματα (άλλο να πληρώνεις μόνιμα μεγαλύτερο λογαριασμό = vdsl 75 ή 100) 
Έρχεται καλοκαίρι και ο κόσμος θα πάει σε εξοχικά κτλ και ίσως να θέλει να έχει για 1-3 μήνες περισσότερο bandwidth για να κατεβάζει κάτι τοις . 
Υπάρχουν και οι βιτσιόζοι, τι να σου πω .

Καταλαβαίνω πως το σκέφτηκες, Και εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσω μάλλον ποτέ και θεωρώ πιο λογικό να έβγαζαν π.χ ένα VDSL bonding instead πρώτα. 
Ωστόσο θεωρείς πως είναι κακό να υπάρχει μια εναλλακτική λύση για κάποιον που την χρειάζεται και θα πληρώσει, (με την προϋπόθεση ότι έχει καλό σήμα κινητής) και ειδικά εφόσον δεν υπάρχει δέσμευση ;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Μη συγκρίνεις το 4G της Cosmote με της Wind. 
> Καμία σχέση 
> 
> Η Cosmote έχει παντού 20 MHz στα 1800 ως βασικό κορμό όποτε πιάνει συνήθως πάνω απο 100Mbps. Ειδικά όταν παιζει με CA στα 2600 και 800 οι ταχύτητα εκτοξεύεται. 
> 
> Η Wind παίζει στα 10Mhz στα 800 ως βασικό κορμό και με πολύ λιγότερους σταθμούς (άρα ακόμα χαμηλότερο bw). Όποτε η συνήθης ταχύτητα ειναι κάτω απο 30. 
> 
> 
> Ο συνδυασμός σταθερής με 4G  για boost των ταχυτήτων ειναι κάτι το οποίο απευθύνεται σε λίγους. Δεν ειναι για να κατεβάσεις γρηγορότερα το torrent. 
> ...




Off Topic



Νομίζω η WIND από 10MHz παίζει στα 1800 και πιάνει 30άρια, στην 800άρα πρέπει να παίζει από τα 20MHz, αλλά μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος... Από 800άρα συχνότητα, η Vodafone είναι αυτή που "σέρνεται" και με WIND έχω δει ακόμα και 50άρια. Στο εξοχικό που το ADSL του ΟΤΕ σέρνεται (2-3 Mbps), η WIND μέσα στο σπίτι πιάνει 25-30 Mbps (στο μπαλκόνι 45) με 4G από 800άρα και η Vodafone κοντά στα 15-20. Η Cosmote όπως είπα νωρίτερα, δεν έχει καν 4G εκεί.

Οπότε περιμένουμε υπομονετικά να φέρει και η WIND μια Hybrid υπηρεσία με πολλά GB για ξόδεμα ή ακόμα και απεριόριστα (!) και η Hybrid υπηρεσία της Cosmote μετά θα είναι για κλάματα (που ήδη είναι με τα 20GB)...  :Cool:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Καλό Πάσχα,
> Μα αφού εάν δεν κάνω λάθος το VDSL μπορεί να φθάσει τα 100 Mbps από μόνο του γιατί κάνουν αυτές τις μαμουδιές. Μπορεί να μου απαντήσει κανείς??


γιατι εχουμε VDSL? επειδη εχετε μερικοι δεν σημαινει οτι εχουμε ολοι! ενας Θεος ξερει ποτε θα δουμε.....

μαλιστα ειχα σκεφτει να κανω υβριδικο με ADSL + 4G cosmote με καρτα W.U αλλα θα τα τρωει αβερτα, ηδη εχω παρει στικακι ομως και παιρνει εξωτερικη κεραια και εχω και τετοια σε panel και εχω σημα καμπανα.
Συνδεση το stick σε mikrotik OS routerboard και μετα ορεξη να εχεις και ολα γινονται....το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν συμφερει ομως. Τα πακετα cosmote mobile internet ειναι πανακριβα.
Λετε αρκετοι οτι ειναι ακριβα 15 ευρω 20GB, για δειτε ποσο κανει το mobile internet και μαλιστα με συμβολαιο! https://www.cosmote.gr/mobile/cosmop...IOTG_Plans_Prs 
για 20GB 35 ευρω τον μηνα και με συμβολαιο!!!!!!  :Thumb down:  :Twisted Evil:  και με καρτα κουκουρουκου https://www.cosmote.gr/mobile/cosmop..._onRequest_prs  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## iLLiCiT

> Σύμφωνα με τους μέσους όρους χρήσης των πελατών Double Play, ο συγκεκριμένος όγκος θεωρείται ικανοποιητικός για εργασίες που απαιτούν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες (πχ. HD video streaming)


Σύμφωνα με το netflix στο “High” data usage (High Definition videos) απαιτούνται 3 GB ανα ώρα streaming kai 7 GΒ/ώρα στο Ultra HD. Στο Standard Definition video βέβαια απαιτούνται μόνο 0.7 GB/ώρα streaming.
Πηγή: netflix

Οπότε εκτός και αν ήρθαν οι κύριοι της cosmote και έγραψαν κάποιον νέο super lossless compression encoder , θεωρούν ότι ικανοποιητικός όγκος είναι 7 ταινίες τον μήνα (ή 3 σε 4K)
Ας έρθει κάποιος να με πει ηλίθιο στα μούτρα μου. Θα θεωρήσω ότι με κοροϊδεύει λιγότερο από την κοροϊδία αυτή της cosmote που λέγεται home booster ή hybrid ή what ever

Ας μας πουν κύριοι, είστε τα guinea pigs μας, τα labrats, αυτοί που θα μας πληρώσουν τα έξοδα που κάναμε στην υλοποίηση της υπηρεσίας. Μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος provider που θα το δώσει unlimited, είμαστε μονοπώλιο στον τομέα.

Αν αυτός είναι ο μέσος όρος χρήσης των πελατών Double Play σας κύριοι, αυτό είναι γιατί οι μέσες ταχύτητες των πελατών σας είναι τα 4Mbit.
Θέλετε να βγάλετε πραγματικούς μέσους όρους; Χρησιμοποιήστε στατιστικά γραμμών με εφάμιλλες ταχύτητες όπως συνδρομητές VDSL με συγχρονισμό στα 40Mbit+ . Να δούμε αν χτυπάνε τα 300ρια-400ρια

Κρίμα πάντως γιατί από την τεχνική εμπειρία της Deutsche Telekom στον τομέα του hybrid και της αποφυγής του cellular network congestion, πίστευα ότι θα βλέπαμε κάτι καλύτερο.

Με πολύ αγάπη σας το λέω: ΟΥΣΤ

----------


## zean

Πλάκα μας κάνουν?! 
Δλδ εγώ δίνω 26 ευρώ για τα 6Mbps που με το ζόρι πιάνω και θα δώσω αλλά 15€ για να πιάσω προσωρινά για μερικές μέρες τα 30Mbps;;;
Γιατι τα 20+20 είναι αστεία για χρήση dsl!! 

Κρίμα γιατί είναι μια λύση για εμας που το κεντρο του οτε είναι μακριά αν και είμαστε στην πόλη... 
Τσάμπα η προσμονη...! 

Μαρεσει που κάνετε συγκρίσεις και υπολογισμούς για Vdsl γραμμές όταν η vdsl διαθεσιμότητα είναι ακόμη μικρή. 
Το adsl είναι αυτό που θα βοηθούσε η υπηρεσία αυτή αλλά έτσι όπως διατίθεται είναι απαράδεκτη!

----------


## athenaum

> Σας αγοράσανε ή τσάμπα η διαφήμιση ? 
> 
> Άλλη η μια υπηρεσία άλλη η άλλη.


Ποιους αγόρασε ποιος?
Ποιος διαφημίζει ποιον?
Η  απάντηση στο ερώτημα για τη συνεχεία της τηλεφωνίας είναι που? 
Το θέμα μας είναι να πικάρει ο ένας τον άλλον ή να αθροίσουμε αξιόπιστες πληροφορίες μήπως?

----------


## iLLiCiT

> Πλάκα μας κάνουν?! 
> Μαρεσει που κάνετε συγκρίσεις και υπολογισμούς για Vdsl γραμμές όταν η vdsl διαθεσιμότητα είναι ακόμη μικρή. 
> Το adsl είναι αυτό που θα βοηθούσε η υπηρεσία αυτή αλλά έτσι όπως διατίθεται είναι απαράδεκτη!


Το πρόβλημα είναι ακριβώς όμως αυτό. Ότι οι συγκρίσεις που κάνουν είναι με adsl.
Και επειδή οι ταχύτητες στις ADSL είναι μικρές, και η πλειοψηφία της χρήσης των γραμμών αυτών είναι μικρή, παίρνουμε τον "ικανοποιητικό όγκο" των 20GB

----------


## button

Σκέτα 20+20GB με 15€ γίνεται ? γιατι τωρα δίνω 20GB 25€ το mobile internet

----------


## dkgr_ser

> Το πρόβλημα είναι ακριβώς όμως αυτό. Ότι οι συγκρίσεις που κάνουν είναι με adsl.
> Και επειδή οι ταχύτητες στις ADSL είναι μικρές, και η πλειοψηφία της χρήσης των γραμμών αυτών είναι μικρή, παίρνουμε τον "ικανοποιητικό όγκο" των 20GB


Μικρή η χρήση ADSL από μεγάλη μερίδα του κόσμου μπορεί... μηδενική όμως όχι. Επίσης δε νομίζω πως θα είναι πολλοί οι άσχετοι που θα τρέξουν για hybrid access. Γενικώς είναι πιο δύσκολο να βρεις θύματα στο hybrid μιας και είναι κάτι πρόσθετο και με έξτρα πάγιο. 

Αλλά 40 γίγα που δίνει προς το παρόν τα τρώει και ο πιο άσχετος μέσα σε ένα μήνα βλέποντας μόνο βίντεο στο youtube και σερφάροντας. Δεν είναι δα και κατόρθωμα να φας 40 γίγα όταν μόνο για να ανοίξει η αρχική του fb θέλει 3MB. Εκτός αν επίτηδες τα δίνουν τα 20 γίγα μόνο και μόνο για να δουν αντιδράσεις, τα 40 που και καλά θα παίξουν μέχρι το καλοκαίρι γίνει ένα οικονομικό πακέτο, και υπάρξει και ένα απεριόριστο ή έστω με πολιτική ορθής χρήσης στα 200 γίγα...

----------


## yiapap

> *Ποιους ακριβώς θα εξυπηρετεί;* Για να φορτώσεις μια σελίδα ακόμα και 8 mbps είναι υπεραρκετά για να φορτωθεί γρήγορα, οι πιο γρήγορες συνδέσεις χρησιμεύουν για streaming, downloading κλπ για τα οποία τα 20 gb ή και τα 40  στην τιμή μάλιστα των 15 ευρώ είναι πανάκριβα, καλύτερα να περιμένω 1-2 ώρες παραπάνω να κατεβάσω αυτό που θέλω.


Νομίζω ότι αυτή η πρόταση αυτού του post από την πρώτη κιόλας σελίδα είναι το ρεζουμέ.
Σε ποιους απευθύνεται αυτή η υπηρεσία; Ποιο είναι το target group της; Τα 20GB είναι πολύ μικρός όγκος *γι αυτόν που χρειάζεται υψηλές ταχύτητες και είναι διατεθειμένος να πληρώσει το έξτρα κόστος*.

Υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να φανταστεί κάποιο προφίλ χρηστών ικανού πλήθους που να στηρίξουν μια τέτοια υπηρεσία; Εγώ πάντως, δεν μπορώ.

----------


## rozak

> Νομίζω ότι αυτή η πρόταση αυτού του post από την πρώτη κιόλας σελίδα είναι το ρεζουμέ.
> Σε ποιους απευθύνεται αυτή η υπηρεσία; Ποιο είναι το target group της; Τα 20GB είναι πολύ μικρός όγκος *γι αυτόν που χρειάζεται υψηλές ταχύτητες και είναι διατεθειμένος να πληρώσει το έξτρα κόστος*.
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να φανταστεί κάποιο προφίλ χρηστών ικανού πλήθους που να στηρίξουν μια τέτοια υπηρεσία; Εγώ πάντως, δεν μπορώ.


Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα. Άλλη μια άχρηστη υπηρεσία για να λέμε ότι κάτι κάνουμε...

----------


## nanas

Έχει ενεργοποιήσει κανείς την υπηρεσία, για να μας μεταφέρει πρώτες εντυπώσεις;

----------


## TeoKal

Επειδή δεν διάβασα τις προηγούμενες ζητώ συγγνώμη αν έχει απαντηθεί. Προφανώς το router που χρησιδανείζουν εκτελεί χρέη load balancing με κάποιο QoS (?), δηλαδή με ποιο απλά λόγια για τους μη τεχνικά καταρτισμένους, όταν η επίγεια A(V)DSL σας σέρνεται τότε θα "δανείζεται" bandwidth από τη 4(3)G σύνδεση για να φέρει σε πέρας τα TCP/IP πακέτα που ζητήθηκαν όπου το Quality of Service έχει να κάνει με την έξτυπνη διαχείριση του ΠΌΤΕ να δανειστεί bandwidth από το 4(3)G δίκτυο.
ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ (!!) η υπηρεσία ΔΕΝ είναι για Downloading (αλλιώς τα 20+20GB θα φαγωθούν σε 1 ωρίτσα και πάπαλα) είναι για streaming (λέγε με KODI) και πιθανώς να βοηθάει σε κάποια online games όταν εμφανίζουν μεγάλο latency.
Κατά τα άλλα θα έχω εντυπώσεις αύριο το βραδάκι που θα κάτσω να streamάρω (το παρήγγειλα χτες) δεδομένου ότι περιμένω το καινούργιο routerάκι αύριο κάποια στιγμή πριν το μεσημέρι (οπότε θα το σετάρω το απογευματάκι μετά τη δουλειά) από τον κωλΟΤΕ.

Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι σε μια περιοχή όπως ο Άγιος Δημήτριος (Μπραχάμι) δεν υπάρχει ίχνος VDSL (ΟΥΤΕ ΙΧΝΟΣ σε μια περιοχή που βρίσκεται σχεδόν στο κέντρο της Αθήνας) ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ Γ.... ΜΗΜΕΝΗ ΠΡΟΒΛΕΨΗ ενώ η κωλοADSL που μας παρέχει με ΤΑ ΧΙΛΙΑ ΖΟΡΙΑ πιάνει 6-8 Mbps και εμφανίζει συχνά αποσυντονισμό με αποτέλεσμα να βλαστημάω τον ΟΤΕ και τον χαλκό που φυτέψανε από το 1950 σχεδόν καθημερινά.

Στα καλά είναι ότι η υπηρεσία ΔΕΝ είναι δεσμευτική και άρα την καταργείς όποτε γουστάρεις χωρίς επιβαρύνσεις και απλά επιστρέφοντας το router.
(Λεπτομέρεια: Η χρέωση είναι 3 ευρώ στο λογαριασμό COSMOTE double play σταθερού τηλεφώνου και 12 ευρώ σε όποιο κινητό COSMOTE δηλώσεις το μήνα)

----------


## MIKU

> Πλάκα μας κάνουν?! 
> Δλδ εγώ δίνω 26 ευρώ για τα 6Mbps που με το ζόρι πιάνω και θα δώσω αλλά 15€ για να πιάσω προσωρινά για μερικές μέρες τα 30Mbps;;;
> Γιατι τα 20+20 είναι αστεία για χρήση dsl!! 
> 
> Κρίμα γιατί είναι μια λύση για εμας που το κεντρο του οτε είναι μακριά αν και είμαστε στην πόλη... 
> Τσάμπα η προσμονη...! 
> 
> Μαρεσει που κάνετε συγκρίσεις και υπολογισμούς για Vdsl γραμμές όταν η vdsl διαθεσιμότητα είναι ακόμη μικρή. 
> Το adsl είναι αυτό που θα βοηθούσε η υπηρεσία αυτή αλλά έτσι όπως διατίθεται είναι απαράδεκτη!


Πιάνεις 6 mbps.Αν στην περιοχή σου το 4g έχει 50 mbps τότε 50+6 =56 mbps.

----------


## iLLiCiT

> Μικρή η χρήση ADSL από μεγάλη μερίδα του κόσμου μπορεί... μηδενική όμως όχι. Επίσης δε νομίζω πως θα είναι πολλοί οι άσχετοι που θα τρέξουν για hybrid access. Γενικώς είναι πιο δύσκολο να βρεις θύματα στο hybrid μιας και είναι κάτι πρόσθετο και με έξτρα πάγιο. 
> 
> Αλλά 40 γίγα που δίνει προς το παρόν τα τρώει και ο πιο άσχετος μέσα σε ένα μήνα βλέποντας μόνο βίντεο στο youtube και σερφάροντας. Δεν είναι δα και κατόρθωμα να φας 40 γίγα όταν μόνο για να ανοίξει η αρχική του fb θέλει 3MB. Εκτός αν επίτηδες τα δίνουν τα 20 γίγα μόνο και μόνο για να δουν αντιδράσεις, τα 40 που και καλά θα παίξουν μέχρι το καλοκαίρι γίνει ένα οικονομικό πακέτο, και υπάρξει και ένα απεριόριστο ή έστω με πολιτική ορθής χρήσης στα 200 γίγα...


Το θέμα είναι ότι αν είναι πράγματι bonding η γραμμή, τότε μιλάμε για bandwidth επιπρόσθετο της xDSL γραμμής σου.
Δηλαδή σε περιπτώσεις streaming που απαιτούνται 6mbit, αν η γραμμή σου συγχρονίζει στα 5, τότε θα χρησιμοποιεί μόνο +1mbit από το hybrid.

Με αυτή την λογική μπορεί τα 40mbit να είναι αρκετά για καμία 10ρια ταινίες.. ίσως...
Μόνο στην πράξη θα μας πει κάποιος.

----------


## sanctusmob

Για να πάρει "μπρος" το hybrid θέλει καμιά 20-30 δευτερόλεπτα. Οπότε όταν ανοίγεις ένα site λογικά δεν θα κάνει χρήση του 3/4G.

Οπότε λογικά θα ανοίγει μόνο όταν έχεις να κάνεις download κάτι μεγάλο ή σε live stream.

Ακόμη δεν μας λένε τι γίνετε σχετικά με τις ταχύτητες του Upload και αν το στα 20/40Gb συμπεριλαμβάνετε και o όγκος του Upload (αν κρίνουμε από τα προγράμματα στην κινητή τηλεφωνία θα πρέπει στα 20/40Gb να είναι και το Upload ).  

Όπως και να έχει τα 20Gb ή 40Gb είναι αστείο, όχι για τα 15 ευρώ, αλλά γιατί μετά από 5-10 μέρες θα έχουν τελειώσει (σε εμένα προσωπικά δεν θα πήγαινε πάνω από 24 ώρες)... οπότε και 5 ευρώ να ήταν, το πρόβλημα παραμένει.

----------


## emeliss

> Σκέτα 20+20GB με 15€ γίνεται ? γιατι τωρα δίνω 20GB 25€ το mobile internet


Όχι...

- - - Updated - - -




> Υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να φανταστεί κάποιο προφίλ χρηστών ικανού πλήθους που να στηρίξουν μια τέτοια υπηρεσία; Εγώ πάντως, δεν μπορώ.


Εγώ είμαι σίγουρα σε δυο κατηγορίες. Αυτών που κατα διαστήματα χρειάζονται υψηλό up και αυτών που θέλουν αδιάλειπτη υπηρεσία 24/7.
Τα 20GB φαίνονται λίγα αλλά συνεχώς ξεχνάμε ότι κατα βάση θα παίζει το xDSL και μόνο όταν χρειάζεται θα παίρνει μπροστά το boost.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Όχι...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εγώ είμαι σίγουρα σε δυο κατηγορίες. Αυτών που κατα διαστήματα χρειάζονται υψηλό up και αυτών που θέλουν αδιάλειπτη υπηρεσία 24/7.
> Τα 20GB φαίνονται λίγα αλλά συνεχώς ξεχνάμε ότι κατα βάση θα παίζει το xDSL και μόνο όταν χρειάζεται θα παίρνει μπροστά το boost.





Off Topic


		Δεν είμαι τεχνικός, αλλά ίσως μόνο τις σελίδες ν' ανοίγει με xDSL... Όταν θα κατεβάζουμε αρχεία, ίσως παίρνει μπροστά αμέσως το 3G/4G. 

Εγώ είχα δοκιμάσει την υπηρεσία Speed+ στο κατάστημα της Vodafone στο Χαλάνδρι (το Φλεβάρη) και όταν έκανα speedtest με το κινητό μου, αμέσως έπιασε 100 Mbps download και 50 Mbps upload! Φυσικά χρειάστηκε η συχνότητα στα 5 GHz για να επιτευχθεί η ταχύτητα, στα 2,4 φαντάζομαι θα παίζει πολύ πιο κάτω (δεν το δοκίμασα). Το ρούτερ ήταν ένα μεγάλο Huawei, μπορεί να είναι και το ίδιο με της Cosmote. To IP που είχε η υπηρεσία, ήταν της κινητής Vodafone και άρχιζε από 62 και όχι της σταθερής HOL, που έχουμε στα σπίτια τώρα... 

Τη φωτογραφία την τράβηξα όταν βγήκα από το κατάστημα, γι' αυτό βλέπετε το LTE (4G) ανοιχτό και όχι το WiFi. Η Cosmote γιατί έχει περιορισμό στα 5 Mbps το upload άραγε;;  :Blink:  Μακάρι η Vodafone να δώσει κάτι καλύτερο, ας βάλει Απεριόριστα δεδομένα (χλωμό) αφού η υπηρεσία δε μετακινείται σαν το mobile internet ή τουλάχιστον ας δώσει 1ΤΒ δεδομένα να 'χουμε να τρώμε άφοβα όλο το μήνα και όχι το γελοίο περιορισμό στα 20GB της Cosmote...  :Razz: 

*Vodafone Speed+ @ 5 GHz* (στο κατάστημα):

----------


## yiapap

> Εγώ είμαι σίγουρα σε δυο κατηγορίες. Αυτών που κατα διαστήματα χρειάζονται υψηλό up και αυτών που θέλουν αδιάλειπτη υπηρεσία 24/7.
> Τα 20GB φαίνονται λίγα αλλά συνεχώς ξεχνάμε ότι κατα βάση θα παίζει το xDSL και μόνο όταν χρειάζεται θα παίρνει μπροστά το boost.


Χμ. Το κατά διαστήματα υψηλό up δεν το σκέφτηκα και έχεις δίκιο. Για το down εξαρτάται το x του DSL σου... Εγώ με τα 10-11Mbps θα ήθελα σαφώς περισσότερο ακόμη και σε φυσιολογική χρήση (όχι torrents) με 2-3 συσκευές συνδεδεμένες, σε λειτουργία.
Οπότε η επόμενη ερώτηση είναι, αξίζει +15€ το "κατά διαστήματα αυξημένο up/down"; Προφανώς ο καθένας απαντά για τον εαυτό του, εκτίμώ όμως ότι μιλάμε για πολύ περιορισμένη αγορά.

----------


## emeliss

Μόνο για το αδιάλειπτο μπορώ να σκεφτώ μερικές δεκάδες χιλιάδες δυνητικούς πελάτες. Βέβαια θα ήθελα και κάποια εξτραδάκια, πχ αποστολή sms ενημέρωσης σε περίπτωση που κάποια από τις δυο συνδέσεις βγει offline.

----------


## MIKU

Αν το βάλει κάποιος ας μας πει λεπτομέριες!!!Τα 40 GB είναι σχετικά λίγα καθώς αυτός που θα επιλέξει να βάλει αυτή την υπηρεσία δε θα την βάλει για απλό σερφαρισμα αλλά για κατέβασμα ταινιών.....

----------


## webmania

Εγώ έκανα αίτηση την Μεγάλη Δευτέρα και μου είπαν ότι θα παραλάβω τον εξοπλισμό Μεγάλη Τετάρτη 11.00-15.00 όμως σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι για ¨"συστημικούς"  λόγους δεν θα παραλάβω το modem αύριο αλλά όποτε μου πουν σε επόμενο τηλεφώνημα. Καλό Πάσχα δηλαδή. Δεν πολύ κατάλαβα τι έγινε δεν έχουν modem ή έπεσε πολύ δουλειά?

----------


## MIKU

> Εγώ έκανα αίτηση την Μεγάλη Δευτέρα και μου είπαν ότι θα παραλάβω τον εξοπλισμό Μεγάλη Τετάρτη 11.00-15.00 όμως σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι για ¨"συστημικούς"  λόγους δεν θα παραλάβω το modem αύριο αλλά όποτε μου πουν σε επόμενο τηλεφώνημα. Καλό Πάσχα δηλαδή. Δεν πολύ κατάλαβα τι έγινε δεν έχουν modem ή έπεσε πολύ δουλειά?


Αν θες πες μας.

----------


## dkgr_ser

> Το θέμα είναι ότι αν είναι πράγματι bonding η γραμμή, τότε μιλάμε για bandwidth επιπρόσθετο της xDSL γραμμής σου.
> Δηλαδή σε περιπτώσεις streaming που απαιτούνται 6mbit, αν η γραμμή σου συγχρονίζει στα 5, τότε θα χρησιμοποιεί μόνο +1mbit από το hybrid.
> 
> Με αυτή την λογική μπορεί τα 40mbit να είναι αρκετά για καμία 10ρια ταινίες.. ίσως...
> Μόνο στην πράξη θα μας πει κάποιος.


Για να μην το αναφέρουν πουθενά ως super feature μυρίζει απλά load balancing. Εδώ άλλα κι άλλα ανούσια πράματα χιλιοδιαφημίζουν. Οπότε μάλλον στα streaming που έχεις ένα μόνο connection θα σου τρώει μόνο mobile data...

Επίσης το cellular, ακόμα και το LTE, έχει κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερο latency από χαλκό... οπότε και τεχνικά είναι πολύ περίπλοκο να γίνει...

----------


## mrsaccess

Διαισθητικά το bonding με τη μια γραμμή να είναι volume limited θα οδηγήσει σε εξαιρετικά κακές εμπειρίες. Αν έχω ένα συγκεκριμένο όγκο που μπορώ να κατεβάσω με υψηλό bandwidth, θα ήθελα έξυπνο έλεγχο (τόσο έξυπνο που δεν γίνεται πρακτικά). Αν το router αποφασίσει για παράδειγμα να μου τα φάει σε torrent, θα εκνευριστώ. Να περιμένω να κατέβει ένα torrent είναι πολύ λογικό, να περιμένω να κατέβει ένα αρχείο της δουλειάς ή να φορτώσει μια βαριά σελίδα επειδή το router της cosmote αποφάσισε να σπαταλήσει τα όριά μου στα torrent θα είναι απαράδεκτο.

Αν υπάρχει ρύθμιση το επιπλέον bandwidth να αφορά μόνο το upload πάντως, θα το δοκιμάσω.

----------


## Ligkas

Καλημέρα. Σε λίγες ώρες μου έρχεται το ρούτερ. Θα σας πω εντυπώσεις.

----------


## GigaSat

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Δεν είμαι τεχνικός, αλλά ίσως μόνο τις σελίδες ν' ανοίγει με xDSL... Όταν θα κατεβάζουμε αρχεία, ίσως παίρνει μπροστά αμέσως το 3G/4G. 
> 
> Εγώ είχα δοκιμάσει την υπηρεσία Speed+ στο κατάστημα της Vodafone στο Χαλάνδρι (το Φλεβάρη) και όταν έκανα speedtest με το κινητό μου, αμέσως έπιασε 100 Mbps download και 50 Mbps upload! Φυσικά χρειάστηκε η συχνότητα στα 5 GHz για να επιτευχθεί η ταχύτητα, στα 2,4 φαντάζομαι θα παίζει πολύ πιο κάτω (δεν το δοκίμασα). Το ρούτερ ήταν ένα μεγάλο Huawei, μπορεί να είναι και το ίδιο με της Cosmote. To IP που είχε η υπηρεσία, ήταν της κινητής Vodafone και άρχιζε από 62 και όχι της σταθερής HOL, που έχουμε στα σπίτια τώρα... 
> 
> Τη φωτογραφία την τράβηξα όταν βγήκα από το κατάστημα, γι' αυτό βλέπετε το LTE (4G) ανοιχτό και όχι το WiFi. *Η Cosmote γιατί έχει περιορισμό στα 5 Mbps το upload άραγε*;;  Μακάρι η Vodafone να δώσει κάτι καλύτερο, ας βάλει Απεριόριστα δεδομένα (χλωμό) αφού η υπηρεσία δε μετακινείται σαν το mobile internet ή τουλάχιστον ας δώσει 1ΤΒ δεδομένα να 'χουμε να τρώμε άφοβα όλο το μήνα και όχι το γελοίο περιορισμό στα 20GB της Cosmote... 
> 
> ...



Δεν έχει περιορισμό. Από το σπίτι μου έχω πιάσει upload 43+Mbps και download λίγο πάνω από 108Mbps
Απλά για να πιάσεις τέτοιες ταχύτητες πρέπει να έχεις full σήμα.

----------


## pankostas

> Καλημέρα. Σε λίγες ώρες μου έρχεται το ρούτερ. Θα σας πω εντυπώσεις.


Ωραίος....Απλά θα περιμένουμε και τις εντυπώσεις μετα απο ένα μηνα, όπου θα έχεις μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη άποψη. Στο σπίτι που μένεις το σήμα του ΟΤΕ και η ταχύτητα είναι καλή?

----------


## Ligkas

Με το κινητό έπιανα 30-35 Mbps. Τώρα με αυτό δεν ξέρω ακόμα γιατί έχω μια βλάβη με το download προς το παρόν. Το upload μου πάντως από 2.5 πήγε 7.4 Mbps. Πολύ ωραίο το ρουτεράκι. Και για το κινητό δίκτυο έχει ωραία στατιστικά, πόσα MB στέλνει, πόσα κατεβάζει και άλλα. Έχει και bandwidth control που δηλώνω όριο ταχύτητας.

----------


## yiapap

> Με το κινητό έπιανα 30-35 Mbps. Τώρα με αυτό δεν ξέρω ακόμα γιατί έχω μια βλάβη με το download προς το παρόν. Το upload μου πάντως από 2.5 πήγε 7.4 Mbps. Πολύ ωραίο το ρουτεράκι. Και για το κινητό δίκτυο έχει ωραία στατιστικά, πόσα MB στέλνει, πόσα κατεβάζει και άλλα. Έχει και bandwidth control που δηλώνω όριο ταχύτητας.


Βλέπεις υπόλοιπο κάπως; Για να τσεκάρεις αν αθροίζεται up+down στο πακέτο των 20GB?

----------


## Ligkas

Όχι. Έκανα reboot το ρούτερ 2 φορές και έχασε τα stats. Πρόλαβα να μετρήσω μόνο. Έφαγα 40κάτι ΜΒ σε speedtests.

----------


## emeliss

> Βλέπεις υπόλοιπο κάπως; Για να τσεκάρεις αν αθροίζεται up+down στο πακέτο των 20GB?


Πάντα είναι το άθροισμα.

----------


## GigaSat

> Όχι. Έκανα reboot το ρούτερ 2 φορές και έχασε τα stats. Πρόλαβα να μετρήσω μόνο. Έφαγα 40κάτι ΜΒ σε speedtests.


Δεν μπορείς να δεις το υπόλοιπο του 4G από την εφαρμογή της cosmote;

----------


## Ligkas

Δεν το έχω τσεκάρει αυτό ακόμα. Περιμένω να λυθεί η βλάβη. Μακάρι να μπορώ να το τσεκάρω έτσι. Θα τους ρωτήσω.

----------


## GigaSat

> Δεν το έχω τσεκάρει αυτό ακόμα. Περιμένω να λυθεί η βλάβη. Μακάρι να μπορώ να το τσεκάρω έτσι. Θα τους ρωτήσω.


Για κοίτα και πες μας.
Εγώ με αυτόν τον τρόπο κοιτάζω να δω το «υπόλοιπο» από το 4G ειδικά όταν μεταφέρω μεγάλα αρχεία.

----------


## Ligkas

Μου είπαν ότι δε γίνεται στο hybrid.

----------


## nanas

> Με το κινητό έπιανα 30-35 Mbps. Τώρα με αυτό δεν ξέρω ακόμα γιατί έχω μια βλάβη με το download προς το παρόν. Το upload μου πάντως από 2.5 πήγε 7.4 Mbps. Πολύ ωραίο το ρουτεράκι. Και για το κινητό δίκτυο έχει ωραία στατιστικά, πόσα MB στέλνει, πόσα κατεβάζει και άλλα. Έχει και bandwidth control που δηλώνω όριο ταχύτητας.


Τί  εννοείς βλάβη στο download?
Το upload ανέβηκε σταθερά στα 7,4 ή έχει διακυμάνσεις;

----------


## Ligkas

Εντάξει έστρωσε. Εν τέλει πιάνω σύνολο 43 MBit. Το upload ανέβηκε σταθερά, δεν είχε ιδιαίτερες διακυμάνσεις. Επίσης, στο speedtest είχα ping 8.

----------


## nanas

> Εντάξει έστρωσε. Εν τέλει πιάνω σύνολο 43 MBit. Το upload ανέβηκε σταθερά, δεν είχε ιδιαίτερες διακυμάνσεις. Επίσης, στο speedtest είχα ping 8.


Πριν τί ταχύτητες έπιανες μόνο με vdsl και τί μόνο με 3G/4G Cosmote;

----------


## Ligkas

Με VDSL ήταν τελικιασμένο 30άρι. Σκέτο το 4G στο ρούτερ πιάνει περίπου 14. Βέβαια το περίεργο είναι ότι από το κινητό μου, στο ίδιο σημείο πιάνω 30-35. Από τις 3 γραμμές σήματος στο ρούτερ έχω 2. Ενδεχομένως αν το βάλω σε καλύτερο σημείο να πιάσω πιο πολύ αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή είναι λίγο δύσκολο.

----------


## nanas

> Με VDSL ήταν τελικιασμένο 30άρι. Σκέτο το 4G στο ρούτερ πιάνει περίπου 14. Βέβαια το περίεργο είναι ότι από το κινητό μου, στο ίδιο σημείο πιάνω 30-35. Από τις 3 γραμμές σήματος στο ρούτερ έχω 2. Ενδεχομένως αν το βάλω σε καλύτερο σημείο να πιάσω πιο πολύ αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή είναι λίγο δύσκολο.


Αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό που λες! Από 30-35 στο κινητό 14 στο ρούτερ;;;
Στο κινητό πόσο δυνατό ήταν το σήμα; και τί κινητό;

----------


## Ligkas

> Αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό που λες! Από 30-35 στο κινητό 14 στο ρούτερ;;;
> Στο κινητό πόσο δυνατό ήταν το σήμα; και τί κινητό;


Σχετικά καλό σήμα με ένα iPhone 6 Plus.

----------


## paris roros

Καλησπερα παιδια νεοσ εδω.Καλο πασχα να εχουμε.Θελω κ εγω να βαλω το booster για να βλεπω netflix 4k αλλα απο οτι καταλαβα μαλλον θα θελω 100gb το μηνα.Δεν ξερω αν ετσι ειναι.Εχω 18.5 mbit τωρα και χρειαζομε 25-30 νομιζω.Ligkas αν μπορεισ να μου πεισ αν τρωει γρηγορα να με βοηθεισει καποιοσ.Ειμαι ατομο με ειδικεσ αναγκεσ και δεν βγαινω πολυ κ ετσι βλεπω πολυ τηλεορασει.

----------


## Ligkas

> Καλησπερα παιδια νεοσ εδω.Καλο πασχα να εχουμε.Θελω κ εγω να βαλω το booster για να βλεπω netflix 4k αλλα απο οτι καταλαβα μαλλον θα θελω 100gb το μηνα.Δεν ξερω αν ετσι ειναι.Εχω 18.5 mbit τωρα και χρειαζομε 25-30 νομιζω.Ligkas αν μπορεισ να μου πεισ αν τρωει γρηγορα να με βοηθεισει καποιοσ.Ειμαι ατομο με ειδικεσ αναγκεσ και δεν βγαινω πολυ κ ετσι βλεπω πολυ τηλεορασει.


Καλησπέρα φίλε. Δεν ξέρω ακόμα σίγουρα (το ψαχουλεύω ακόμα). Θα κάτσω να δω κάτι στο netflix και μετά θα δω πόσο έφαγε. Πάντως από speedtests και δραστηριότητα από χθες μέχρι σήμερα μου έφαγε κάπου 400 mbyte.

----------


## paris roros

Να'σαι καλα.

----------


## yiapap

> Καλησπερα παιδια νεοσ εδω.Καλο πασχα να εχουμε.Θελω κ εγω να βαλω το booster για να βλεπω netflix 4k αλλα απο οτι καταλαβα μαλλον θα θελω 100gb το μηνα.Δεν ξερω αν ετσι ειναι.Εχω 18.5 mbit τωρα και χρειαζομε 25-30 νομιζω.Ligkas αν μπορεισ να μου πεισ αν τρωει γρηγορα να με βοηθεισει καποιοσ.Ειμαι ατομο με ειδικεσ αναγκεσ και δεν βγαινω πολυ κ ετσι βλεπω πολυ τηλεορασει.


Θες ~7GB ανά ΩΡΑ θέασης, μιλάμε για πολύ περισσότερα από 100GB/μήνα! Ακόμη και το απλό HD θέλει 3GB/ώρα.

----------


## paris roros

Τοσα πολλα ε?Ε δεν συμφερει με τιποτα.

----------


## Ligkas

Λοιπόν από το προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου μέχρι τώρα, λίγα λεπτά δηλαδή, πέταξα 10 torrents ταυτόχρονα. Μέχρι πριν 1 λεπτό έφαγε άλλα 700 mbyte, με μέγιστη ταχύτητα 5.10 MB/s. Μακάρι να κρατήσουν το όριο των 40 (αφού δε θέλουν να το μεγαλώσουν) γιατί αλλιώς με 20 δε σώζεται.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα! ξερει κανεις τι ειναι αυτο???? https://www.cosmote.gr/hybrid/ ειναι το ιδιο που λεμε? γιατι λεει δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο?
επισης ενας φιλος μου το ειπε στο fb και εκραζε τον ΟΤΕ και το ποστ του σβηστηκε!!!!! του ειχα απαντησει να του πω για το αλλο να δει τι ειναι και εξαφανιστηκαν ολα ως δια μαγειας!  :Laughing:

----------


## Symos

> Θες ~7GB ανά ΩΡΑ θέασης, μιλάμε για πολύ περισσότερα από 100GB/μήνα! Ακόμη και το απλό HD θέλει 3GB/ώρα.


Αυτό που λες είναι το σύνολο. Εφόσον όμως ο φίλος έχει ήδη 18άρα ADSL, σημαίνει πως θα καταναλώνει "μόνο" γύρω στα 2GB την ώρα από το mobile. Οπότε τα 40GB ίσως να φτάνουν για καμιά 20αριά ώρες θέασης τον μήνα, περίπου μια ταινία κάθε 2 μέρες.

----------


## iLLiCiT

@Ligkas
Αν μπορείς να βγάλεις το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο (για να γυρίσεις στο failover 4G)
και να κάνεις ένα ping σε
77.67.73.166 (gaming)
208.67.222.222 (opendns)
195.170.0.2 (ote dns)

και να μας πεις τους χρόνους, θα το εκτιμούσα αφάνταστα.

----------


## Ligkas

> @Ligkas
> Αν μπορείς να βγάλεις το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο (για να γυρίσεις στο failover 4G)
> και να κάνεις ένα ping σε
> 77.67.73.166 (gaming)
> 208.67.222.222 (opendns)
> 195.170.0.2 (ote dns)
> 
> και να μας πεις τους χρόνους, θα το εκτιμούσα αφάνταστα.


Gaming : Minimum 79ms Maximum 96ms Average 87ms
OpenDNS : Minimum 76ms Maximum 84ms Average 80ms
OTE DNS : Minimum 31ms Maximum 47ms Average 39ms

----------


## Cha0s

> Με απλά λόγια, το load balancing είναι σαν να έχεις 2 (ή περισσότερες) γραμμές και να τις χρησιμοποιείς κάθε μία ξεχωριστά.
> Το bonding είναι σαν να έχεις μία γραμμή, της οποίας η ταχύτητα είναι όσο το άθροισμα των 2 (ή περισσότερων) γραμμών πάνω στις οποίες "πατάει".
> 
> Στην περίπτωση του load balancing λοιπόν, κάθε γραμμή έχει τη δική της IP και το κάθε connection που κάνεις θα γίνει είτε με τη μία, είτε με την άλλη (το ποιά το αποφασίζει ο load balancer). Όταν λοιπόν κατεβάζεις ένα μεγάλο αρχείο* ή κάνεις streaming, αυτό θα γίνεται μόνο με τη μία γραμμή, οπότε δεν έχεις κερδίσει κάτι αν η μία γραμμή δεν είναι αρκετά γρήγορη για να κάνεις αυτό που θες. Εκεί που κερδίζεις, είναι ότι ταυτόχρονα με το να κάνεις π.χ. streaming μπορείς να βάλεις να κατεβαίνει ένα αρχείο από την άλλη γραμμή και αυτό δεν θα επηρεάσει το streaming (και τούμπαλιν). Όπως είπα, ανάλογα το σενάριο χρήσης μπορεί το load balancing να είναι πολύ χρήσιμο ή και τελείως άχρηστο. Όπως είναι φυσικό, το load balancing είναι πολύ εύκολο τεχνικά. Αρκεί ένα μηχάνημα (π.χ. ένα router με τέτοια δυνατότητα ή ένα "gateway" PC) που αποφασίζει από ποιά γραμμή θα εξυπηρετηθεί το κάθε request.
> 
> Το bonding είναι πολύ πιο περίπλοκο να γίνει καθώς απαιτεί να "συνδυαστούν" οι γραμμές σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο βάθος. Όταν εσύ κάνεις μία σύνδεση π.χ. στο Netflix, το Netflix θα πρέπει να βλέπει έναν client και όχι δύο, στον οποίο να στέλνει τα δεδομένα. Αυτά τα δεδομένα όμως κάπου πρέπει να "σπάνε" και να φτάνουν στο σπίτι σου από δύο διαφορετικές γραμμές. Μετά πρέπει να συνδυάζονται ξανά (φυσικά με τη σωστή σειρά κλπ.) και να φτάνουν στον υπολογιστή σου μέσω ενός connection. Απαιτείται λοιπόν και πάλι αφενός ένα μηχάνημα στη δική σου πλευρά (αρκετά πιο περίπλοκο από τον load balancer), αλλά και η συνεργασία ενός παρόχου στην άλλη πλευρά, ο οποίος θα αναλάβει (κάτι σαν proxy) να κάνει τα requests για σένα, να λαμβάνει τα δεδομένα, να τα σπάει και να στα στέλνει.
> 
> *Υπάρχουν βέβαια και download managers που κατεβάζουν αρχεία ανοίγοντας πολλαπλά connections, αν και δεν το υποστηρίζουν όλοι οι servers αυτό.


Το bonding είναι πολύ εύκολο να γίνει με τον σωστό εξοπλισμό, tunnels/vpns και κάποιο VM ή server σε ένα datacenter (για το άλλο άκρο του bonding). Δουλεύει δοκιμασμένα - αρκεί το latency & διαθέσιμο bandwidth να είναι σταθερό και στις 2 γραμμές (όχι η μία γραμμή έτσι η άλλη γιουβέτσι).
Δεν είναι σαφέστατα ο ιδανικός τρόπος, αλλά γίνεται και δουλεύει. Επίσης έχει αρκετό overhead και μικρότερο MTU λόγω των tunnels/vpns.
Υπάρχει και εμπορική υπηρεσία με bonding στην Ελλάδα (μου διαφεύγει η εταιρία).

Το ενδιαφέρον είναι με ποιον τρόπο το υλοποιεί η Cosmote. bonding over PPP (που είναι το μόνο που μπορούμε να υλοποιήσουμε πχ με 2+ γραμμές μόνοι μας) ή με MLPPP που είναι η υλοποίηση με το μικρότερο overhead και γίνεται μόνο σε επίπεδο ISP; Έχει πάρει κανείς την υπηρεσία να δει πως το έχουν κάνει;

----------


## iLLiCiT

> Gaming : Minimum 79ms Maximum 96ms Average 87ms
> OpenDNS : Minimum 76ms Maximum 84ms Average 80ms
> OTE DNS : Minimum 31ms Maximum 47ms Average 39ms


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Ligkas.

Αν ληφθεί υπόψιν ότι πχ εγώ σπίτι με vdsl ΟΤΕ έχω
Gaming: Minimum = 81ms, Maximum = 94ms, Average = 84ms
OpenDNS: Minimum = 70ms, Maximum = 82ms, Average = 73ms
OteDNS: Minimum = 26ms, Maximum = 40ms, Average = 32ms

τότε οι χρόνοι είναι αρκετά ιδανικοί για bonding. 
Αλλά και για gaming μπορώ να πω.

Super

----------


## Jesakos

ερωτηση εγω εχω δικο μου ρουτερ πρεπει να βαλω του οτε με συνδιασμο την αλλη συσκευη για το booster? ports ανοιγεις κανονικα? το upload το εχει δοκιμασι κανεις? εχει spikes? θελω να κανω video streaming upload.. ωστοσο το τηλεφωνο δουλευει μεσω internet voip ή κανονικα οπως δουλευε? γιατι ακουω διαφορα..

----------


## iLLiCiT

> ερωτηση εγω εχω δικο μου ρουτερ πρεπει να βαλω του οτε με συνδιασμο την αλλη συσκευη για το booster? ports ανοιγεις κανονικα? το upload το εχει δοκιμασι κανεις? εχει spikes? θελω να κανω video streaming upload.. ωστοσο το τηλεφωνο δουλευει μεσω internet voip ή κανονικα οπως δουλευε? γιατι ακουω διαφορα..


Ο ΟΤΕ συνήθως γυρνάει τα τηλέφωνα σε voip όταν αλλάζεις εξοπλισμό (είναι το standar στις νέες τηλέφωνικές γραμμές). Μπορείς όμως να ζητήσεις να μην στο γυρίσουν για να είσαι σίγουρος
.
Ο router που σου δίνει ο ΟΤΕ έχει ενσωματομένο LTE modem που ρυθμίζεις, πέρα των υπολοίπων, και bandwidth management οπότε δεν θα μπορείς. Μπορείς όμως να γυρίσεις τον router σε DMZ (λογικά θα το υποστηρίζει) και να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον δικό σου router για το routing/nat.

----------


## pankostas

Ήθελα να ήξερα τι σκέφτονται εκεί στον ΟΤΕ. Η σύνδεση μου είναι adsl και κλειδωνω 13-14. Αν η περιοχή μου είχε vdsl θα έβαζα για να έχω ταχύτητα 50. Άλλα δεν έχει.
Κάποιος πληρώνει +10€ για vdsl 50.
Εγώ πρέπει να πληρώσω +15€ για να βάλω αυτή την υπηρεσία και ΑΝ έχω καλό 3g-4g θα φτάσω την ταχύτητα μου γύρω στο 50.
ΑΝ ήταν χωρίς όριο εννοείται θα έβαζα και δεν θα σκεφτόμουν τα 5 ευρώ παραπάνω που θα πλήρωνα σε σχέση με vdsl.
Εκεί στον ΟΤΕ είναι δυνατόν να πιστεύουν ότι κάποιος θα δώσει +15€ για να έχει 50αρα ταχύτητα με όριο 20gb και ενώ κάποιοι άλλο χρήστες έχουν με vdsl απεριόριστο και δίνουν +10€.
Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να αλλάξουν το όριο. Δεν λέω να το κάνουν απεριόριστο γιατί αυτό πιθανόν να δημιουργησει πρόβλημα στα δεδομένα της κινητής ΑΛΛΑ πρεπει οπωσδήποτε να ανεβάσουν το όριο πάνω από 50gb το μηνα.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Ήθελα να ήξερα τι σκέφτονται εκεί στον ΟΤΕ. Η σύνδεση μου είναι adsl και κλειδωνω 13-14. Αν η περιοχή μου είχε vdsl θα έβαζα για να έχω ταχύτητα 50. Άλλα δεν έχει.
> Κάποιος πληρώνει +10€ για vdsl 50.
> Εγώ πρέπει να πληρώσω +15€ για να βάλω αυτή την υπηρεσία και ΑΝ έχω καλό 3g-4g θα φτάσω την ταχύτητα μου γύρω στο 50.
> ΑΝ ήταν χωρίς όριο εννοείται θα έβαζα και δεν θα σκεφτόμουν τα 5 ευρώ παραπάνω που θα πλήρωνα σε σχέση με vdsl.
> Εκεί στον ΟΤΕ είναι δυνατόν να πιστεύουν ότι κάποιος θα δώσει +15€ για να έχει 50αρα ταχύτητα με όριο 20gb και ενώ κάποιοι άλλο χρήστες έχουν με vdsl απεριόριστο και δίνουν +10€.
> Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να αλλάξουν το όριο. Δεν λέω να το κάνουν απεριόριστο γιατί αυτό πιθανόν να δημιουργησει πρόβλημα στα δεδομένα της κινητής ΑΛΛΑ πρεπει οπωσδήποτε να ανεβάσουν το όριο πάνω από 50gb το μηνα.


καλημερα! συμφωνω 100% μαζι σου και εγω και εγω ετσι νιωθω μιλαμε για πολυ αδικια! τεραστια μαλιστα.....
αλλα τι να κανουμε καποιοι ακομα δεν εχουμε VDSL (ζησε Μαη μου να φας τρυφιλι.....).
Το θεμα ειναι οτι αμα βαλει ενας χρηστης που εχει ADSL θα τα τρωει για πλακα αυτα τα 20GB γιατι η γραμμη του ολο θα τερματιζει (η ADSL εννοω) και θα παιρνει απο κινητης.
Αν εχει βαλει κανεις ας μας πει ποο γρηγορα τα τρωει να δουμε τι γινεται.

----------


## Ligkas

> καλημερα! συμφωνω 100% μαζι σου και εγω και εγω ετσι νιωθω μιλαμε για πολυ αδικια! τεραστια μαλιστα.....
> αλλα τι να κανουμε καποιοι ακομα δεν εχουμε VDSL (ζησε Μαη μου να φας τρυφιλι.....).
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι αμα βαλει ενας χρηστης που εχει ADSL θα τα τρωει για πλακα αυτα τα 20GB γιατι η γραμμη του ολο θα τερματιζει (η ADSL εννοω) και θα παιρνει απο κινητης.
> Αν εχει βαλει κανεις ας μας πει ποο γρηγορα τα τρωει να δουμε τι γινεται.


Έχω φάει 12GB σε 10 μέρες. Τελικά δείχνει το υπόλοιπο η εφαρμογή της Cosmote στο κινητό. Θα ήταν μια καλή ιδέα να κάνουμε αιτήματα στην Cosmote να κρατήσει τα 40GB το μήνα. Τα 20 δε φτάνουν με τίποτα.

----------


## pankostas

Φίλε αν μπορούσες να μας πεις τι χρήση κάνεις. Δηλαδή αν βλέπεις Π.χ. youtube  ενεργοποιείται η κινητή? Η αν βλέπεις μια ταινία netflix κτλ. παλι ενεργοποειται?
Απο την εμπειρία σου είσαι ευχαριστημένος?
Συμφωνώ να ζητήσουμε οχι 40gb. αλλα 50 ώστε να το πάρουμε και εμείς .
Επίσης μήπως να ανοίξουμε κάνα θέμα στο φόρουμ που αφορά το adsl cosmote . Το ρουτερ τι λέει? Ποιο είναι? Συγχρονίζει καλά όπως το Speedport? Το προηγούμενο το έδωσες πίσω? Για βοηθά μας λίγο.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Έχω φάει 12GB σε 10 μέρες. Τελικά δείχνει το υπόλοιπο η εφαρμογή της Cosmote στο κινητό. Θα ήταν μια καλή ιδέα να κάνουμε αιτήματα στην Cosmote να κρατήσει τα 40GB το μήνα. Τα 20 δε φτάνουν με τίποτα.


Καλησπέρα, ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Θα ήθελα και εγώ να μάθω τι χρήση σου εφαγε τόσα, αν βλέπεις σημαντική διαφορά ταχύτητας και αν είσαι ευχαριστημένος. Όπως βλέπω δεν φτάνουν για τον μήνα. Εσύ έχεις και vdsl 30 ε; Γιατί αν βάλει κανείς με adsl κλαφτα.....

----------


## Ligkas

> Φίλε αν μπορούσες να μας πεις τι χρήση κάνεις. Δηλαδή αν βλέπεις Π.χ. youtube  ενεργοποιείται η κινητή? Η αν βλέπεις μια ταινία netflix κτλ. παλι ενεργοποειται?
> Απο την εμπειρία σου είσαι ευχαριστημένος?
> Συμφωνώ να ζητήσουμε οχι 40gb. αλλα 50 ώστε να το πάρουμε και εμείς .
> Επίσης μήπως να ανοίξουμε κάνα θέμα στο φόρουμ που αφορά το adsl cosmote . Το ρουτερ τι λέει? Ποιο είναι? Συγχρονίζει καλά όπως το Speedport? Το προηγούμενο το έδωσες πίσω? Για βοηθά μας λίγο.


Το παρακολούθησα αρκετά και σε γενική χρήση δεν πολυενεργοποιείται. Στο netflix, σε torrents, ενεργοποιείται αλλά δεν τελικιάζει και πάντα (πιάνω μέχρι και 7MB/s). Από αυτό το 10ήμερο είμαι πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος (μιας και δεν είχα κάλυψη για 50άρα - δεν έχουμε καμπίνα). Το ρούτερ (Huawei HA35/10) μ'αρέσει, είναι πολύ καλό, την 30άρα μου την συγχρονίζει (μετά από ανοιγοκλεισίματα που έκανα) πάντα πάνω από 29. Δεν έχω δει πρόβλημα με το wifi του. Το προηγούμενο ρούτερ το ζητήσανε πίσω και το παρέδωσα.
Ταβάνι ταχύτητας μετά από κάποια θεματάκια που είχα, έπιασα 63κάτι (από 29μιση) και upload 7 (από 2μιση). Δεν είναι για χόρταση όμως. Αν το πλακώνω στα torrents κάθε μέρα θα μου τελειώσει σε 24ωρα. Αν δεν βιάζομαι τα torrents βάζω όριο 2μιση MB/s. Πάντως με 40 ή και 50 GB όριο εγώ θα είμαι καλυμένος πλήρως για τη χρήση που κάνω.

----------


## tsigarid

Άμα κατεβάζεις torrents λογικό να σου τελειώνουν τα ΜΒ.

----------


## pankostas

Ligkas εγω που έχω adsl και κλειδωνω 13-14 θα με συμφέρει? Ή θα καταναλώνει πολύ και θα πιανω αμέσως το όριο?
Εσύ σκέφτεσαι να το κρατήσεις ή να το διακοψεις?

----------


## nnn

Δεν είναι για χόρταση (και για torrents) η υπηρεσία.

Μόνο και μόνο για το 7άρι upload θα το έβαζα αν είχα ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Ligkas

> Ligkas εγω που έχω adsl και κλειδωνω 13-14 θα με συμφέρει? Ή θα καταναλώνει πολύ και θα πιανω αμέσως το όριο?
> Εσύ σκέφτεσαι να το κρατήσεις ή να το διακοψεις?


Εγώ θα το κρατήσω και θα δω αν τέλος Ιουλίου κάνουν κάτι και κρατήσουν έστω τα 40GB. Σίγουρα δεν θα το διακόψω (εκτός αν βάλουν καμπίνα και πάω στα 50). Κοίτα αναλόγως το σήμα. Πχ αν από 13-14 σε πάει 50 θα στα τρώει πολύ γρήγορα. Ανάλογα τη χρήση που θες να κάνεις πάντα. Ή αν έχεις κάλυψη βάλε VDSL 30 καλύτερα.

----------


## pankostas

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Από κατάστημα ή από 13888 το πήρες?

----------


## Ligkas

> Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Από κατάστημα ή από 13888 το πήρες?


Παραγγελία από 13888.

----------


## Nikiforos

Γμτ αμα ειχα ΟΤΕ θα εβαζα.... :Twisted Evil: 
μπορω να κανω υβριδικο με την χρηση mikrotik routerboard με usb stick 4G που ηδη εχω σαν εναλλακτικο για ωρα αναγκης (με twin sim cosmote w.u) αλλα τα πακετα ιντερνετ κινητης ειναι ολα ακριβα, πολυ μεγαλυτερης τιμης απο αυτη την υπηρεσια. Με παγιο : https://www.cosmote.gr/mobile/cosmop...IOTG_Plans_Prs καλα με καρτα δεν το συζηταμε απλα αστειο https://www.cosmote.gr/mobile/cosmop..._onRequest_prs γιαυτο λοιπον και θεωρω οτι η τιμη που δινουν το booster για τοσα GB ειναι αριστη!

----------


## pankostas

Κανονικά για όσους έχουν adsl και δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα vdsl θα έπρεπε η υπηρεσία να ήταν απεριόριστη. Γιατί κάποιος που συνδέεται με 5-10mb/s και εφόσον πιάνει καλό 3g θα πήγαινε γύρω στα 50mb/s. Οπότε η υπηρεσία αυτή θα κάλυπτε την απουσία διαθεσιμότητας vdsl σε πολλές περιοχές της Ελλάδας.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Κανονικά για όσους έχουν adsl και δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα vdsl θα έπρεπε η υπηρεσία να ήταν απεριόριστη. Γιατί κάποιος που συνδέεται με 5-10mb/s και εφόσον πιάνει καλό 3g θα πήγαινε γύρω στα 50mb/s. Οπότε η υπηρεσία αυτή θα κάλυπτε την απουσία διαθεσιμότητας vdsl σε πολλές περιοχές της Ελλάδας.


Συμφωνω και επαυξανω! αλλο να το βαλεις πανω σε VDSL 50 πχ και αλλο σε ADSL και ειδικα αμα ειναι καμια μικρης ταχυτητας πχ κατω των 10 mbps.

----------


## GrandGamer

> Άμα κατεβάζεις torrents λογικό να σου τελειώνουν τα ΜΒ.


Και άμα μπαίνεις πολύ στο Youtube και βλέπεις Video(ειδικά σε υψηλή ανάλυση). Και άμα μπαίνεις στο Netflix και βλέπεις ταινίες/σειρές. Και άμα μπαίνεις στο Twitch και βλέπεις πολλά stream. Και άμα κατεβάζεις παιχνίδια + updates στο Steam.

Γενικά για οποιαδήποτε χρήση που σε ενδιαφέρει η υψηλή ταχύτητα, τα 20GB εξατμίζονται σε λιγότερο από μήνα.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, και δλδ αφου δεν φτανουν για τιποτα, ποια ειναι ακριβως η εφαρμογη αυτης της υπηρεσιας που κοστιζει +15 ευρω τον μηνα παραπανω?  :Thinking: 
και φανταζομαι αμα βαλει καποιος με ADSL θα τελειωνουν ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥ ποιο γρηγορα απο καποιον με VDSL 50 γιατι απλα η ADSL λογω μικροτερης ταχυτητας θα χρησιμοποιει περισσοτερα δεδομενα κινητης.

----------


## Ligkas

> καλημερα, και δλδ αφου δεν φτανουν για τιποτα, ποια ειναι ακριβως η εφαρμογη αυτης της υπηρεσιας που κοστιζει +15 ευρω τον μηνα παραπανω? 
> και φανταζομαι αμα βαλει καποιος *με ADSL θα τελειωνουν ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥ ποιο γρηγορα* απο καποιον με VDSL 50 γιατι απλα η ADSL λογω μικροτερης ταχυτητας θα χρησιμοποιει περισσοτερα δεδομενα κινητης.


Καλημέρα. Αυτό ακριβώς σκεφτόμουνα χθες. Όπως και να έχει, όντως τα 20 δε φτάνουν. Προφανώς όλοι θα το θέλαμε απεριόριστο αλλά δεν πρόκειται να το κάνει, γι αυτό ας ανοίξουμε ένα θέμα και να αιτηθούμε να κρατήσει τουλάχιστον τα 40-50.

----------


## TeoKal

Καλημέρα, επανέρχομαι μετά από περίπου 20 ημέρες χρήσης του Home Speed Booster με μερικές, ελπίζω, χρηστικές πληροφορίες.

Κατ' αρχήν η γραμμή μου βρωμάει από όπου και αν την πιάσεις, είναι μια ονομαστική 24άρα aDSL (μια και ο ΟΤΕ δεν μας έχει τιμήσει στην περιοχή μας με κάποια VDSL παρόλο που είμαστε 6 χιλιόμετρα από το Σύνταγμα, αλλά 2,5 χιλιόμετρα από το TEK) που λόγω της απόστασης από το κέντρο και της καταπληκτικής ποιότητας του αλκού με το ζόρι συγχρονίζει στα 8 με αποσυνδέσεις ή στα 7 πιο σταθερά...

Η πρώτη παρατήρηση έχει να κάνει με την ποιότητα σύνδεσης του Huawei που συνοδεύει την υπηρεσία, το οποίο συγκρινόμενο με το ZTE που επέστρεψα είναι η μέρα με τη νύχτα, υποστηρίζει όλα τα πρωτόκολλα xDSL και 3G/4G μέσω μις υποδοχής Sim που διαθέτει, συγχρονίζει απίστευτα σταθερά (η γραμμή δεν αποσυγχρονίστηκε από την ημέρα που το έβαλα, σε αντίθεση με το παλιό που είχε θέμα ανά 12-72 ώρες) και έχει μείνει κοντά στα 8Mbps.

Τεχνικά πρέπει να παρατηρήσω ότι δουλεύει με τη μέθοδο του bonding (ή link aggregation αν προτιμάτε κάποιοι) με εξωτρικό proxy που βρίσκεται στο άκρο του OTE και συντονίζει τα πακέτα προ τις δύο συνδέσεις (hybrid.otenet.gr), δεν παρατήρησα κάποιο QoS ούτε και κάποια ρύθμιση για αυτό εκτός από το bandwidth limit που μπορείς να του βάλεις στο 3G/4G, γενικά η παρέμβαση που διαθέτει ο χρήστης ως προς το πότε θα ανόιγει το μπουρί LTE είναι ελάχιστη έως ανύπαρκτη.

Τ'ωρα καταλαβαίνετε ότι με τέτοια γραμμή aDSL τα 40GB της υπηρεσίας είναι για κικιρίκου...

Έτσι για να δοκιμάσω τη βιωσιμότητα αυτών των 40GB έκανα από την πρώτη στιγμή που το ενεργοποίησα την τυπική δραστηριότητά μου χωρίς όμως ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ downloads ή torrents. Για την ακρίβεια δουλεύανε οι φορητές συσκευές για updates κ.λπ., δουλεύανε 3-4 Windows καθημερινά για low consumption λειτουργίες (facebook, online games), δούλευε ένα media player (KODI 720/1080) καθημερινά 3-6 ώρες, και ένα PC για youtube/twitch για 3-5 ώρες.

Τα 40GB τέλειωσαν στις 12 ημέρες ακριβώς !! Ήρθε μήνυμα από την υπηρεσία στο δηλωμένο κινητό στο 80% και στο 100% της κατανάλωσης. Από τη στιγμή που τέλειωσαν τα GB η γραμμή επανήρθε στην νορμάλ σ.κ..τά λειτουργία της και έγινε εμφανές αμέσως, επίσης από τη στιγμή που έληξαν τα GB το router εμφανίζει ότι κατανάλωσε επιπλέον 8GB (!!!) που δεν ξέρω που βρέθηκαν και τι παριστάνουν (δεν έχω αγοράσει επιπλέον GB μια και είναι κοροιδία). Ας σημειωθεί ότι στο σημείο που είναι εγκατεστημένο το router δίνει καλό σήμα 4G που στα speedtest έδωσε περίπου 30Mbps/7Mbps up/down.

Τελικά η υπηρεσία για εμάς του πληβείους με καταραμένες xDSL γραμμές είναι εξ ουρανού ΑΛΛΑ... Τα 40GB είναι αστεία ακριβώς επειδή οι επίγειες γραμμές είναι γαι τον π... καβάλα. Θα το κρατήσω μέχρι τον Ιούλιο που δίνει τα 40GB και εάν δεν αναθεωρήσει την πολιτική στο όριο ο ΟΤΕ θα το κόψω αφού το να έχω ανθρώπινο internet 6 ημέρες το μήνα μάλλον κακό θα μου κάνει παρά καλό αφού τις υπόλοιπες 24 ημέρες θα βρίζω και θα συγχύζομαι χειρότερα από ότι έκανα παλιότερα χωρίς το speed booster  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Το παρακολούθησα αρκετά και σε γενική χρήση δεν πολυενεργοποιείται. Στο netflix, σε torrents, ενεργοποιείται αλλά δεν τελικιάζει και πάντα (πιάνω μέχρι και 7MB/s). Από αυτό το 10ήμερο είμαι πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος (μιας και δεν είχα κάλυψη για 50άρα - δεν έχουμε καμπίνα). Το ρούτερ (Huawei HA35/10) μ'αρέσει, είναι πολύ καλό, την 30άρα μου την συγχρονίζει (μετά από ανοιγοκλεισίματα που έκανα) πάντα πάνω από 29. Δεν έχω δει πρόβλημα με το wifi του. Το προηγούμενο ρούτερ το ζητήσανε πίσω και το παρέδωσα.
> Ταβάνι ταχύτητας μετά από κάποια θεματάκια που είχα, έπιασα 63κάτι (από 29μιση) και upload 7 (από 2μιση). Δεν είναι για χόρταση όμως. Αν το πλακώνω στα torrents κάθε μέρα θα μου τελειώσει σε 24ωρα. Αν δεν βιάζομαι τα torrents βάζω όριο 2μιση MB/s. Πάντως με 40 ή και 50 GB όριο εγώ θα είμαι καλυμένος πλήρως για τη χρήση που κάνω.





> Καλημέρα, επανέρχομαι μετά από περίπου 20 ημέρες χρήσης του Home Speed Booster με μερικές, ελπίζω, χρηστικές πληροφορίες.
> 
> Κατ' αρχήν η γραμμή μου βρωμάει από όπου και αν την πιάσεις, είναι μια ονομαστική 24άρα aDSL (μια και ο ΟΤΕ δεν μας έχει τιμήσει στην περιοχή μας με κάποια VDSL παρόλο που είμαστε 6 χιλιόμετρα από το Σύνταγμα, αλλά 2,5 χιλιόμετρα από το TEK) που λόγω της απόστασης από το κέντρο και της καταπληκτικής ποιότητας του αλκού με το ζόρι συγχρονίζει στα 8 με αποσυνδέσεις ή στα 7 πιο σταθερά...
> 
> Η πρώτη παρατήρηση έχει να κάνει με την ποιότητα σύνδεσης του Huawei που συνοδεύει την υπηρεσία, το οποίο συγκρινόμενο με το ZTE που επέστρεψα είναι η μέρα με τη νύχτα, υποστηρίζει όλα τα πρωτόκολλα xDSL και 3G/4G μέσω μις υποδοχής Sim που διαθέτει, συγχρονίζει απίστευτα σταθερά (η γραμμή δεν αποσυγχρονίστηκε από την ημέρα που το έβαλα, σε αντίθεση με το παλιό που είχε θέμα ανά 12-72 ώρες) και έχει μείνει κοντά στα 8Mbps.
> 
> Τεχνικά πρέπει να παρατηρήσω ότι δουλεύει με τη μέθοδο του bonding (ή link aggregation αν προτιμάτε κάποιοι) με εξωτρικό proxy που βρίσκεται στο άκρο του OTE και συντονίζει τα πακέτα προ τις δύο συνδέσεις (hybrid.otenet.gr), δεν παρατήρησα κάποιο QoS ούτε και κάποια ρύθμιση για αυτό εκτός από το bandwidth limit που μπορείς να του βάλεις στο 3G/4G, γενικά η παρέμβαση που διαθέτει ο χρήστης ως προς το πότε θα ανόιγει το μπουρί LTE είναι ελάχιστη έως ανύπαρκτη.
> 
> Τ'ωρα καταλαβαίνετε ότι με τέτοια γραμμή aDSL τα 40GB της υπηρεσίας είναι για κικιρίκου...
> ...


Eυχαριστούμε και τους 2 για τις πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες.

Άρα...
Αν έχεις VDSL έστω και στα 30Mbps ή αν χρειάζεσαι το redanduncy των 2 γραμμων, το ψιλοπαλεύεις.
Για οτιδήποτε άλλο, το όριο είναι απαγορευτικό.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Eυχαριστούμε και τους 2 για τις πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες.
> 
> Άρα...
> Αν έχεις VDSL έστω και στα 30Mbps ή αν χρειάζεσαι το redanduncy των 2 γραμμων, το ψιλοπαλεύεις.
> Για οτιδήποτε άλλο, το όριο είναι απαγορευτικό.


Αν έχεις vdsl (που έχω στα 35/3) δεν το χρειάζεσαι.

Ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο teokal. Αν μάθεις στο καλύτερο δεν μπορείς να επιστρέψεις στο χειρότερο

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Ευχαριστούμε όσους μοιραστήκατε την εμπειρία σας. Τελικά τα 40GB τελειώνουν ακόμα πιο γρήγορα απ' ό,τι είχαμε φανταστεί!  :Laughing:  

Η υπηρεσία είναι πολύ καλή, αλλά τα GB πολύ λίγα... Πρέπει να δώσει Απεριόριστα ή να βάλει περιορισμό στην ταχύτητα, ειδικά στο ADSL... Π.χ., αν μπορεί η Cosmote να κάνει να έχουμε max 25 Mbps download και 2 Mbps upload σε όσους συνδυάσουν το ADSL με το 4G και Απεριόριστα δεδομένα φυσικά... Μια χαρά θα είναι, σε σχέση με πριν... Ειδικά που εμείς στο χωριό, δεν πιάνουμε με ADSL ούτε 3 Mbps...  :Razz:

----------


## anthip09

Αρχικά να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ τους φίλους για τις κατατοπιστικές πληροφορίες τους. 
Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο Mitsodabest13 όσο αφορά το όριο. Για οςους σαν και μένα που με την adsl σερνόμαστε στα 4-5 Mbps δώσε την υπηρεσία με ένα όριο 20-25/2 αλλά απεριόριστα δεδομένα, διότι τα 40γιγα φαντάζουν πολυ λίγα όπως περιέγραψαν και τα παιδιά ποιο πανω. Όπως και να χει το παρήγγειλα και εγώ να το δοκιμάσω, διότι δεν την παλεύω άλλο με τα 5 Mbps. Βέβαια ακομα και στο σήμα κινητής ειμαι απο τους τυχερούς που ενώ στα 100-150μ απο το σπιτι μου εχω σήμα 4g, μέσα στο σπιτι H+. Ελπίζω να με ανεβάσει έστω αλλά 5 Mbps τουλάχιστον μηπως και δούμε καμια άσπρη μέρα  :Closed topic:  :Closed topic:

----------


## pankostas

Teokal σήμερα πήρα και γω το ρουτερ αυτό. Κλειδωνω στα 13mb. Με speed test που έκανα πριν είχα 11mb down και 1mb up.
Τώρα πηγαίνει αμέσως 11mb και σε λίγο εκτοξεύεται στα 45-50mb με upload περίπου 3mb. 
Σε κατανάλωση είδα ότι Από σύνολο 46mb τα 11 είναι Από τη γραμμή και τα 35 από την κινητή.
Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι έχω μεγαλύτερο ping απ ότι με το speedport 2i. Και δεν βλέπω τα errors της γραμμής.
Teokal δεν μπόρεσα να βρω από που ρυθμιζω να έχω μόνο adsl2 και επίσης πως διαλέγω 3g 4g. 
Αν μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις.

----------


## Ligkas

> Teokal σήμερα πήρα και γω το ρουτερ αυτό. Κλειδωνω στα 13mb. Με speed test που έκανα πριν είχα 11mb down και 1mb up.
> Τώρα πηγαίνει αμέσως 11mb και σε λίγο εκτοξεύεται στα 45-50mb με upload περίπου 3mb. 
> Σε κατανάλωση είδα ότι Από σύνολο 46mb τα 11 είναι Από τη γραμμή και τα 35 από την κινητή.
> Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι έχω μεγαλύτερο ping απ ότι με το speedport 2i. Και δεν βλέπω τα errors της γραμμής.
> Teokal δεν μπόρεσα να βρω από που ρυθμιζω να έχω μόνο adsl2 και επίσης πως διαλέγω 3g 4g. 
> Αν μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις.


Δεν έχει ρυθμίσεις για τύπο γραμμής ή επιλογή για 3G/4G. Και ναι δε δείχνει τα errors.

----------


## pankostas

Ευχαριστώ. Έχει πουθενά επιλογή ρύθμισης μόνο adsl adsl2 κτλ?

----------


## Ligkas

> Ευχαριστώ. Έχει πουθενά επιλογή ρύθμισης μόνο adsl adsl2 κτλ?


Όχι. Είναι πολύ αυτοματοποιημένο.

----------


## pankostas

Το ξέρω ότι σε ζαλισα. Κάτι τελευταίο. Πως μπορώ να βάλω limit στο 4g όπως έγραψε ο φίλος παραπάνω. Π.χ για να μειωσω την χρήση 4g θέλω να βάλω όριο τα 15mb download ώστε μαζί με της γραμμής adsl που έχω να κάνω σύνολο 30mb/s στο download.
Πιστεύω ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν θα τελειώνουν γρήγορα τα mb

----------


## Ligkas

> Το ξέρω ότι σε ζαλισα. Κάτι τελευταίο. Πως μπορώ να βάλω limit στο 4g όπως έγραψε ο φίλος παραπάνω. Π.χ για να μειωσω την χρήση 4g θέλω να βάλω όριο τα 15mb download ώστε μαζί με της γραμμής adsl που έχω να κάνω σύνολο 30mb/s στο download.
> Πιστεύω ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν θα τελειώνουν γρήγορα τα mb


Δε με ζάλισες καθόλου. Στο μενού του ρούτερ στην καρτέλα Internet έχει στη λίστα 'Bandwidth Control'. Το τικάρεις και από κάτω που λέει Ingress Bandwidth δηλώνεις όριο. Παρόλα αυτά δεν έχω καταφέρει να το κάνω να δουλέψει - ίσως κάτι δεν κάνω καλά.

----------


## pankostas

Ούτε εγώ τα κατάφερα. Πρέπει να γίνει θέμα στην ενότητα #Cosmote Adsl" το παρών. Αν ακούει κάποιος mod.

----------


## TeoKal

Φίλε pankostas αν και η ρύθμιση του ορίου είναι επιλέξιμη, δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω αν δουλεύει αυτή τη στιγμή και δεν το πρόσεξα, γιατί δεν έχω άλλη κίνηση διαθέσιμη (όπως είπα τα 40G τέλειωσαν σε 12 ημέρες), θα το κοιτάξω από τις 20/5 που ανανεώνονται τα 40G. Όσο για τη ρύθμιση του τύπου της σύνδεσης ούτε εγώ μπόρεσα να βρω κάπου να το επιλέγεις, φαίνεται πλήρως αυτοματοποιημένο όπως είπε ο Ligkas.

Επί τη ευκαιρία με πήραν τηλέφωνο από το marketing του ΟΤΕ για έρευνα ικανοποίησης της νέας υπηρεσίας, αφού τους είπα στην αρχή τι καλά που δουλεύει σε μία προβληματική επίγεια τους τάχωνα άλλη μισή ώρα για τα όρια... Παραδόξως με άκουγε όλη την ώρα και έλεγε ότι θα προωθήσει τις παρατηρήσεις μου (!?)

----------


## aston23

ΤΑ ΠΑΚΕΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ...

----------


## emeliss

@aston23
+10€ το μήνα ενοίκιο για το ρούτερ.

----------


## pankostas

> Φίλε pankostas αν και η ρύθμιση του ορίου είναι επιλέξιμη, δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω αν δουλεύει αυτή τη στιγμή και δεν το πρόσεξα, γιατί δεν έχω άλλη κίνηση διαθέσιμη (όπως είπα τα 40G τέλειωσαν σε 12 ημέρες), θα το κοιτάξω από τις 20/5 που ανανεώνονται τα 40G. Όσο για τη ρύθμιση του τύπου της σύνδεσης ούτε εγώ μπόρεσα να βρω κάπου να το επιλέγεις, φαίνεται πλήρως αυτοματοποιημένο όπως είπε ο Ligkas.
> 
> Επί τη ευκαιρία με πήραν τηλέφωνο από το marketing του ΟΤΕ για έρευνα ικανοποίησης της νέας υπηρεσίας, αφού τους είπα στην αρχή τι καλά που δουλεύει σε μία προβληματική επίγεια τους τάχωνα άλλη μισή ώρα για τα όρια... Παραδόξως με άκουγε όλη την ώρα και έλεγε ότι θα προωθήσει τις παρατηρήσεις μου (!?)


Πολύ ωραία. Καλά που με ενημερωσες ώστε αν πάρουν και μένα να τους πω για το όριο και οτι αν πέσει στα 20gb σίγουρα θα το διακόψω.
Μπήκα στις ρυθμίσεις Τελικά στο tab Internet -> Internet settings κάτω κάτω το τελευταίο είναι για την κινητή. Πάτησα edit και εχει επιλογη network mode auto...4g only...3g only. Έβαλα 3g.
Έιμαι καλύτερα έτσι.
Λοιπόν σήμερα έκανα εγγραφή και στο my cosmote κινητή Αφού πρώτα πήρα τηλέφωνο στο 13888 για να μάθω τον αριθμό της SIM και πλέον βλέπω το υπόλοιπο των GB που μου απομένουν.
Επίσης ένα πρόβλημα που έχω εγώ και τους πήρα τηλ. και περιμένω τη λύση είναι ότι το ρουτερ έχει άλλη ip ενώ στο site whatismyip φαίνεται άλλη. Αποτέλεσμα δεν δουλεύει το ddns. Μου είπαν ότι Ενώ η ip του ρουτερ είναι κανονική (όχι πίσω από nat) μπερδεύεται με την ip της κινητής που ξεκινάει από 100..... και μου δημιουργεί αυτό το πρόβλημα. Ισχύει και σε άλλου ή μόνο σε μενα? Και το ping είναι λίγο ανεβασμένο πιθανόν λόγω του bonding.
Αυτα προς στιγμή...

----------


## yiapap

Eρώτηση:
*Σκέφτεται ο ΟΤΕ να δώσει διαφορετικά πακέτα για αυτή την υπηρεσία;*

Συζητούσαμε για το ποιους εξυπηρετεί και αν και βρέθηκαν κάποιες κατηγορίες, πιστευω ότι για τους περισσότερους συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του εαυτού μου με τα 11Mbps της ADSL μου, τα 20GB ή ακόμη και τα 40 δεν φτάνουν ούτε για γιούχου.

Γιατί λοιπόν να μην υπάρχουν διαφορετικά πακετά με διαφορετικές χρεώσεις. Π.χ. 15€ για 20GB, 25€ για 50GB, 40€ για απεριόριστα (με ορθή χρήση). Αν μάλιστα δινόταν η δυνατότητα η μεταπήδηση να ήταν αυτόματη χωρίς επιβάρυνση (α λα netflix) νομίζω ότι η υπηρεσία θα είχε πολύ περισσότερους ενδιαφερόμενους.

----------


## TeoKal

> Πολύ ωραία. Καλά που με ενημερωσες ώστε αν πάρουν και μένα να τους πω για το όριο και οτι αν πέσει στα 20gb σίγουρα θα το διακόψω.
> Μπήκα στις ρυθμίσεις Τελικά στο tab Internet -> Internet settings κάτω κάτω το τελευταίο είναι για την κινητή. Πάτησα edit και εχει επιλογη network mode auto...4g only...3g only. Έβαλα 3g.
> Έιμαι καλύτερα έτσι.
> Λοιπόν σήμερα έκανα εγγραφή και στο my cosmote κινητή Αφού πρώτα πήρα τηλέφωνο στο 13888 για να μάθω τον αριθμό της SIM και πλέον βλέπω το υπόλοιπο των GB που μου απομένουν.
> Επίσης ένα πρόβλημα που έχω εγώ και τους πήρα τηλ. και περιμένω τη λύση είναι ότι το ρουτερ έχει άλλη ip ενώ στο site whatismyip φαίνεται άλλη. Αποτέλεσμα δεν δουλεύει το ddns. Μου είπαν ότι Ενώ η ip του ρουτερ είναι κανονική (όχι πίσω από nat) μπερδεύεται με την ip της κινητής που ξεκινάει από 100..... και μου δημιουργεί αυτό το πρόβλημα. Ισχύει και σε άλλου ή μόνο σε μενα? Και το ping είναι λίγο ανεβασμένο πιθανόν λόγω του bonding.
> Αυτα προς στιγμή...


Χρησιμοποιώ NO-IP για ddns provider και δεν αντιμετώπισα αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα... (το προβληματάκι με το noip.com είναι ότι τα free hostname κάνουν expire κάθε 30 ημέρες αν δεν μπεις έστω μια φορά στο web interface τους)

Όσο για το latency έχω σίγουρο μέτρο το γιο μου και το LOL του όποτε ανεβαίνει το ping το καταλαβαίνω γιατί κοπανάει τα ποντίκια... τις ημέρες που είχα speed booster υπόλοιπο είχε σταματήσει να πλακώνεται με τη μάνα του (!!!)  :Razz:

----------


## dkgr_ser

> Eρώτηση:
> *Σκέφτεται ο ΟΤΕ να δώσει διαφορετικά πακέτα για αυτή την υπηρεσία;*
> 
> Συζητούσαμε για το ποιους εξυπηρετεί και αν και βρέθηκαν κάποιες κατηγορίες, πιστευω ότι για τους περισσότερους συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του εαυτού μου με τα 11Mbps της ADSL μου, τα 20GB ή ακόμη και τα 40 δεν φτάνουν ούτε για γιούχου.
> 
> Γιατί λοιπόν να μην υπάρχουν διαφορετικά πακετά με διαφορετικές χρεώσεις. Π.χ. 15€ για 20GB, 25€ για 50GB, 40€ για απεριόριστα (με ορθή χρήση). Αν μάλιστα δινόταν η δυνατότητα η μεταπήδηση να ήταν αυτόματη χωρίς επιβάρυνση (α λα netflix) νομίζω ότι η υπηρεσία θα είχε πολύ περισσότερους ενδιαφερόμενους.


Το πιο λογικό και έυκολο θα ήταν περιορισμός της ταχύτητας και απεριόριστο όριο. Γιατί και τα 40€ επιπλέον στο ήδη υπάρχον πάγιο και "απεριόριστο" με 100GB πολιτική ορθής χρήσης θα ήταν πανάκριβο και πάλι δεν είναι για σταθερή σύνδεση που δε θα πρέπει να έχεις το νου σου σε τέτοια όρια (άσχετα αν υλοποιείται από mobile δίκτυο). Το 4G έχει το bandwidth για να καλύψει περιορισμένο αριθμό τέτοιων συνδέσεων ακόμη και αν φουλάρουν 24/7, και περισσότερες με έναν περιορισμό στην ταχύτητα πχ. με πακέτα στα 15/2, 25/5, 60/10 Mbps Down/Up στα 15/25/40€.

----------


## yiapap

> Το πιο λογικό και έυκολο θα ήταν περιορισμός της ταχύτητας και απεριόριστο όριο. Γιατί και τα 40€ επιπλέον στο ήδη υπάρχον πάγιο και "απεριόριστο" με 100GB πολιτική ορθής χρήσης θα ήταν πανάκριβο και πάλι δεν είναι για σταθερή σύνδεση που δε θα πρέπει να έχεις το νου σου σε τέτοια όρια (άσχετα αν υλοποιείται από mobile δίκτυο). Το 4G έχει το bandwidth για να καλύψει περιορισμένο αριθμό τέτοιων συνδέσεων ακόμη και αν φουλάρουν 24/7, και περισσότερες με έναν περιορισμό στην ταχύτητα πχ. με πακέτα στα 15/2, 25/5, 60/10 Mbps Down/Up στα 15/25/40€.


Ή και με συνδιασμούς, δεν έχω διαφωνία- γιατί να μην κάνεις μια advanced υπηρεσία (=δεν είναι για την κυρά Μαρίκα) πιο παραμετροποιήσιμη;

----------


## dkgr_ser

> Ή και με συνδιασμούς, δεν έχω διαφωνία- γιατί να μην κάνεις μια advanced υπηρεσία (=δεν είναι για την κυρά Μαρίκα) πιο παραμετροποιήσιμη;


Γιατί πρέπει να αποφέρει το μέγιστο δυνατό κέρδος, που σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να διαφημιστεί στα μέσα που έχει πρόσβαση η κυρά Μαρίκα και να πειστεί και η κυρά Μαρίκα ότι το θέλει. Επίσης μια advanced τέτοια υπηρεσία θα μπορούσε πολύ απλά ανάλογα το διαθέσιμο bandwidth της κεραίας να έχει QoS με προτεραιτότητα στην κίνηση από συνδέσεις με ογκοχρέωση και μόνο ότι απομένει να δίνεται στο speed booster. Οπότε το μεσημέρι μπορεί να είχες 5 mbps και το βράδυ που έτσι κι αλλιώς η κεραία σκουριάζει όποιος θέλει ας κατέβαζει και torrents. 

Αλλά έτσι: 1ον πως θα πουλήσεις ακριβότερα πακέτα; Και μάλλον αυτό είναι το εύκολο, γιατί πολυ απλά μπορείς να εφαρμόσεις speed limits μεγαλύτερα από αυτά που ανέφερα πριν πχ. στα 20/50/όσο_πάει και ίσως λίγο μεγαλύτερες τιμές. To 2o και κυριότερο είναι πράγματι πως θα εξηγήσεις στην κυρά Μαρίκα όλο αυτό, και όχι μόνο στην κυρά Μαρίκα, μιας και άμα ρωτήσεις τους περισσότερους για VDSL(το FTTH ακόμη άγνωστη λέξη), θα σου πουν "φτιάξτε πρώτα τις ADSL και μετά βάλτε VDSL", "εδώ δεν πιάνουμε 24, τι 50 μας λέτε" και πάει λέγοντας...

----------


## pankostas

Το ποιο σωστό θα ήταν: Περιοχές που δεν καλύπτονται ακόμα με vdsl να το έδινε με απεριόριστο ογκο και όριο την ταχυτητα 30αρα ή 50αρα ανάλογα με την χρέωση . Έτσι θα κάλυπτε το κενό που έχει στις vdsl συνδέσεις.
Άλλα αυτό που κοιτάει ο ΟΤΕ ειναι να αποκομίσει το μεγαλύτερο κέρδος από μια υπηρεσία. Φαντάζομαι θα δει πως θα πάει και θα συνεχίσει. Αν δει ότι υπάρχουν πολλές διακοπές της υπηρεσίας όταν έρθει ο Αύγουστος και γίνει 20gb μπορεί να αλλαξει τακτικη.Θα δείξει.

----------


## dkgr_ser

> Το ποιο σωστό θα ήταν: Περιοχές που δεν καλύπτονται ακόμα με vdsl να το έδινε με απεριόριστο ογκο και όριο την ταχυτητα 30αρα ή 50αρα ανάλογα με την χρέωση . Έτσι θα κάλυπτε το κενό που έχει στις vdsl συνδέσεις.
> Άλλα αυτό που κοιτάει ο ΟΤΕ ειναι να αποκομίσει το μεγαλύτερο κέρδος από μια υπηρεσία. Φαντάζομαι θα δει πως θα πάει και θα συνεχίσει. Αν δει ότι υπάρχουν πολλές διακοπές της υπηρεσίας όταν έρθει ο Αύγουστος και γίνει 20gb μπορεί να αλλαξει τακτικη.Θα δείξει.


Δηλαδή μιλάς ΚΑΙ για πυκνοκατοικημένα κέντρα μεγάλων πόλεων, που μάλλον αποτελούν και ποσοστιαία το μεγαλύτερο μέρος αυτών που δεν έχουν πρόσβαση σε VDSL, να τους δώσει αέρα πατέρα 30/50Mbps με τη χρέωση της VDSL και δίχως επιπλέον περιορισμούς ώστε να τρέξουν δεκάδες χιλιάδες άτομα να βάλουν την υπηρεσία. Δυστυχώς το δίκτυο 4G έχει άλλη άποψη...

----------


## MIKU

Μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει speedest??

----------


## pankostas

> Δηλαδή μιλάς ΚΑΙ για πυκνοκατοικημένα κέντρα μεγάλων πόλεων, που μάλλον αποτελούν και ποσοστιαία το μεγαλύτερο μέρος αυτών που δεν έχουν πρόσβαση σε VDSL, να τους δώσει αέρα πατέρα 30/50Mbps με τη χρέωση της VDSL και δίχως επιπλέον περιορισμούς ώστε να τρέξουν δεκάδες χιλιάδες άτομα να βάλουν την υπηρεσία. Δυστυχώς το δίκτυο 4G έχει άλλη άποψη...


Συνολικά πχ 30άρα ταχύτητα. Δηλαδή με adsl κλειδωνεις 15 Και άλλα 15 Από κινητή οπότε σύνολο 30. Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει τοσο μεγαλο πρόβλημα. Και οι περισσότερες μεγάλες πόλεις εχουν vdsl.

----------


## Nikiforos

VDSL τι ειναι αυτο? εδω στην Αθηνα κεντρο ειμαστε και δεν εχουμε.... :Whistle:

----------


## pankostas

> Χρησιμοποιώ NO-IP για ddns provider και δεν αντιμετώπισα αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα... (το προβληματάκι με το noip.com είναι ότι τα free hostname κάνουν expire κάθε 30 ημέρες αν δεν μπεις έστω μια φορά στο web interface τους)


Σχετικά με το ddns. Όταν έχω ενεργοποιημένη την κινητή, σαν ip μου δείχνει αυτή που φαίνεται στο μενού Internet->bonding tunnel-> ipv4 adress.
Ενώ όταν απενεργοποιω την κινητή μου δείχνει την ip κανονικά που παίρνει από τη σύνδεση vdsl και φαίνεται στο tab Internet settings.
Αποτέλεσμα όταν έχω ενεργοποιημένη την κινητη, δεν μπορώ να έχω απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση στο ρουτερ. Ενώ όταν κλείνω την κινητή , έχω κανονικά πρόσβαση στο ρουτερ.
Και σε σένα το ίδιο κάνει?

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει speedest??


Λοιπόν: 
1.Μόνο Adsl



2. Με 3g και σημα 3/3


3.Με 4g και σημα 1/3


Οι ανωτέρω μετρήσεις έγιναν την ίδια στιγμή.Όπως και Έτσι με διαφορά 2-3 λεπτών.
Κάποιες φορές με 4g έχω πιάσει και καλύτερες ταχύτητες 45+ αναλόγως την ώρα.

----------


## MIKU

> Σχετικά με το ddns. Όταν έχω ενεργοποιημένη την κινητή, σαν ip μου δείχνει αυτή που φαίνεται στο μενού Internet->bonding tunnel-> ipv4 adress.
> Ενώ όταν απενεργοποιω την κινητή μου δείχνει την ip κανονικά που παίρνει από τη σύνδεση vdsl και φαίνεται στο tab Internet settings.
> Αποτέλεσμα όταν έχω ενεργοποιημένη την κινητη, δεν μπορώ να έχω απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση στο ρουτερ. Ενώ όταν κλείνω την κινητή , έχω κανονικά πρόσβαση στο ρουτερ.
> Και σε σένα το ίδιο κάνει?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Στο pc με 4g και adsl πόσο πιάνεις?

----------


## aston23

Με Download Manager...

----------


## tasvel

> Με Download Manager...


Καλησπέρα σας
Αν και έχω νεο προφίλ διαβάζα το φορουμ και πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω ορισμένες αποψεις και προς τι το κραξιμο για το speed booster. 
Εντυπώσεις απο Speed booster
Ενω στο καταστημα μου εχω vdsl 30 και ειναι υπερ-αρκετο ενω στο σπιτι μου η adsl24 σερνοταν ασχημα (πριν απο 2 χρονια συγχρονιζε στα 12 τώρα συγχρονιζε στα 7-8)και επειδη ειμαι στα περιχωρα μαλλον δεν θα ερθει και ποτε το vdsl εδω. Για εμας ειναι αυτη η υπηρεσια δεν ειναι για καποιους που θελουν να κατεβαζουν 4Κ torrents σε μισή ωρα. Το ρουτερακι ειναι κορυφη, συγχρονιζει μονιμα, λαμβανει user/pass αυτοματα σαν το vdsl οποτε κανενας φοβος να ξεχασετε τα παλια στοιχεια σας και να πρεπει να παρετε ΟΤΕ να σας το κανουν reset.
Παρεπιπτωντος να πω οτι ειχα αγορασμενο ρουτερ πριν Netgear N600 (140 γιουρια)και το ρουτερακι του speed booster πιανει παντου το wifi ακομα και στον κηπο! Εχω παθει πλακα!
Ειμαι μονιμως με 4G 2 γραμμες και ειναι η ημερα με την νυχτα!

Παλια ειμουνα στα 6-7Μbs τωρα μπαμ στα 29.50mbs σαν vdsl30, ρε παιδια τι δεν καταλαβαινεται αυτη η υπηρεσια εχει βγει για αυτους που δεν μπορουν να εχουν vdsl αμεσα και θελουν γρηγοροτερο ιντερνετ εδω και τωρα, απλα.
Πιστευω ειναι σε πρωιμη φαση ακομα στο μελλον σιγουρα θα βαλουν και αλλα πακετα GB ιδιαιτερα οταν θα βγαλουν και οι αλλοι speed booster  εγω δεν κατεβαζω αλλα εχω ip tv θα κανω λογικη χρηση και αν θελω και εξτρα GB θα τα βαλω. Αλλωστε στην Ελλαδα ολα τα πληρωνουμε ακριβοτερα απο ΙΚΕΑ μεχρι οτι φανταστεις στο ιντερνετ κολλησατε?

----------


## GrandGamer

> Παλια ειμουνα στα 6-7Μbs τωρα μπαμ στα 29.50mbs σαν vdsl30, ρε παιδια τι δεν καταλαβαινεται αυτη η υπηρεσια εχει βγει για αυτους που δεν μπορουν να εχουν vdsl αμεσα και θελουν γρηγοροτερο ιντερνετ εδω και τωρα, απλα.


Καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. Αυτός που θέλει γρηγορότερο ίντερνετ από την aDSL που έχουμε μέχρι σήμερα έχει λόγο που το θέλει και ο λόγος αυτός κατά πάσα πιθανότητα απαιτεί να αγοράσεις αρκετά επιπλέον GB το μήνα. Δεν θέλω vDSL για να μεγαλώσει το epeen και να λέω "Κοίτα έχω 50Mbps!", το θέλω για να ανεβάζω/κατεβάζω πιο γρήγορα μεγάλα αρχεία και για να streamάρω video(είτε προς τα κάτω όπως youtube/twitch, είτε προς τα πάνω πχ. στο Twitch). Αν είναι να πληρώνω €100+  το μήνα για να έχω αυτή τη σύνδεση που μόλις μας έδειξες, καλύτερα να μετακομίσω κάπου που θα μπορώ να έχω vDSL ή οπτική ίνα, πιο φθηνά θα μου έρθει.

----------


## pankostas

Όντως κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος. Και γω δεν κατεβάζω καθόλου τορεντ.  Αλλά 20gb που λένε είναι ΛΙΓΑ. Και τα 40 gb είναι οριακά. Έπρεπε να είναι περισσότερα. Αν σκεφτείς ότι θα βλέπεις youtube, ote tv replay μέχρι και κάνα παιχνίδι στο ps3 νόμιμο κατέβασμα και update. Θα πρέπει να ανεβάσουν το όριο.
Όσο για να έχεις περισσότερα gb Η χρέωση είναι 10€ τα 5gb και 15€ τα 10gb.

----------


## tasvel

> Καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. Αυτός που θέλει γρηγορότερο ίντερνετ από την aDSL που έχουμε μέχρι σήμερα έχει λόγο που το θέλει και ο λόγος αυτός κατά πάσα πιθανότητα απαιτεί να αγοράσεις αρκετά επιπλέον GB το μήνα. Δεν θέλω vDSL για να μεγαλώσει το epeen και να λέω "Κοίτα έχω 50Mbps!", το θέλω για να ανεβάζω/κατεβάζω πιο γρήγορα μεγάλα αρχεία και για να streamάρω video(είτε προς τα κάτω όπως youtube/twitch, είτε προς τα πάνω πχ. στο Twitch). Αν είναι να πληρώνω €100+  το μήνα για να έχω αυτή τη σύνδεση που μόλις μας έδειξες, καλύτερα να μετακομίσω κάπου που θα μπορώ να έχω vDSL ή οπτική ίνα, πιο φθηνά θα μου έρθει.


Καλησπέρα αν δεν κατεβαζεις μια οικογενεια ΔΕΝ χρειαζεται πανω απο 50GB το μηνα κατα την γνωμη μου. Ακομα οπως είπα και πριν η υπηρεσια ειναι σε πρωιμη φαση θα ωριμασει και θα βγουν και πιο λογικα πακετα ειδικα ονταν βγουνε και τα ανταγωνιστικα speed booster απο αλλες εταιριες

----------


## anderm

Το usage μου τον τελευταίο μήνα με VDSL χωρίς downloading μεγάλων αρχείων - το μέγιστο που κατέβασα ήταν 2GB αρχείο zip από το Drive. Ωστόσο με πολύ χρήση Youtube, Netflix κλπ

163.62 GB  (↓ 142.08 GB   ↑ 21.53 GB)

 Video—Google Video
68.7 GB (↓66.9 GB, ↑1.8 GB)

----------


## GrandGamer

> Καλησπέρα αν δεν κατεβαζεις μια οικογενεια ΔΕΝ χρειαζεται πανω απο 50GB το μηνα κατα την γνωμη μου. Ακομα οπως είπα και πριν η υπηρεσια ειναι σε πρωιμη φαση θα ωριμασει και θα βγουν και πιο λογικα πακετα ειδικα ονταν βγουνε και τα ανταγωνιστικα speed booster απο αλλες εταιριες


Ναι, μία οικογένεια δεν χρειάζεται πάνω από 50GB το μήνα αν δεν κατεβάζει κανένας. Παρόλα αυτά το "κατεβάζω" συμπεριλαμβάνει όλες τις υπηρεσίες streaming video και μουσικής καθώς και το steam. Αν μιλάμε για απλό web browsing λοιπόν με μέγιστη χρήση youtube video στα 720p το πολύ, τότε η κλασσική 24άρα ADSL σύνδεση είναι υπέρ αρκετή και δεν χρειάζεσαι αυτές τις ταχύτητες που παρέχει η υπηρεσία αυτή.

----------


## rozak

Είναι σαν να σου πουλάνε μια Πόρσε με περιοριστή ταχύτητας στα 50 χλμ/ώρα.
Θα την έπαιρνες;

----------


## Kootoomootoo

μακάρι να βγούνε πολύ καλύτερα πακέτα για τους χρήστες κυρίως που είναι κάτω από 10 mbits
ορίστε και τα δικά μου, αλλά είμαι με 12-13 αυτήν την στιγμή οπότε αν είχα 50+ που πιάνω τόσα με 4g στο σημείο που έχω το router τώρα θα ήθελα πολύ περισσότερα gbyte πόσο μάλλον TB

----------


## anderm

Αυτό είναι το άλλο άκρο. Ένα μέσο σπίτι δεν χρειάζεται 1TB τον μήνα, σίγουρα.

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι αν είχε ένα μέσο σπίτι πάνω από 10 mbits upload και πάνω από 25 down τότε θα χρειαζόταν το λιγότερο 1 TB, βέβαια αν έχει και παιδιά λογικά πολύ περισσότερα αλλά αυτό είναι μόνο η γνώμη μου

----------


## dleyteris

Παιδια μια ερωτηση!!

με 16 mbps adsl συγχρονισμος  και συνδυαστικο speed booster  με 3g μονο  (τουλαχιστον 2 απο τις 3 κεραιες)  τι ταχυτητα λετε να πιασω?

----------


## pankostas

Αναλόγως το δικτυο της περιοχής σου. Που ξέρεις ότι έχει 2 από τα 3 κουτακια? Μπορεί το μόντεμ να πιάνει και τα 3 κουτακια.

----------


## anthip09

Με 3 γραμμές 3g στο ρούτερ μου δίνει στην καλύτερη 5 Mbps στο down. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει να κάνει με την κεραία της περιοχής μου, αλλά όπου έχω δοκιμάσει το 3g της κοσμοτέ στις περιοχές όπου κινούμαι κυριολεκτικά σέρνεται.

----------


## dleyteris

Μπορώ να το πάρω δοκιμαστικά;

----------


## anthip09

Ναι δεν έχει κάποια δέσμευση

edit: Ήθελα να ρωτήσω επίσης αν γνωρίζει καποιος για εξωτερική κεραία ενίσχυση σήματος 4g για το συγκεκριμένο ρουτεράκι. Αν υπάρχει και κάποιο σχετικό λινκ θα ήμουν υπόχρεος

----------


## dleyteris

Με το κινητό πιάνω μέσα στο σπίτι μισό 3g

Aν το router είναι πιο δυνατό θα πιάνω full θεωρητικά 

Πάντως σε speed test έξω από το σπίτι πιάνω 25 mbps

(Σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο πάντα) 15 mbps πραγματικά adsl και 10 mbps speed booster άρα 25 ... καλά ειναι

----------


## anthip09

Ναι το ρουτερ ειναι ποιο δυνατό, ειδικά αν ειναι κοντά σε παράθυρο. Στη δίκη μου περίπτωση με το Κιν δεν πιάνω καθόλου 4g και το ρουτερ μου δίνει 1 γραμμη.

----------


## pankostas

Με Adsl κλειδωνω 13+. Στα speed test χωρίς κινητή 11+. Με 3g έχω 33+ και με 4g 45+ στο download. Στο upload ειναι μεγαλύτερη η διαφορά. Και στα δύο έχω 3 κουτακια σημα. Απλά μέσω ρουτερ στο 3g έχω signal 65 ενώ στο 4g έχω signal 59. 
Επίσης στο μενού internet, bonding information έχει επιλογή Available bandwidth. Τώρα με δείχνει 7000 Ενώ κάποιες άλλες στιγμές δείξει 10000. Ίσως παίζει ρόλο και αυτό Σχετικά με την κεραία.
Πολλές φορές το έχω 3g επίτηδες για να μην καταναλώνει πολλα mb.
Πρέπει να επιμείνουμε όσοι το έχουμε να ανεβάσουν το όριο πάνω από 50gb. Αν το κάνουν 20gb  θα το ακυρώσω . Πιστεύω αν το κάνουμε όλοι μπορεί να μας ανεβάσουν . Άλλα παίζει να κάνουν στον κάθε ένα ξεχωριστά προσφορά όταν βλέπουν ότι ακυρώνουν λόγο gb. Θα δείξει . Τέλη Αυγούστου θα έχετε ενημέρωση επί του θέματος αυτού.

----------


## tasvel

Ασε και εκανα βλακεια και πηρα εξωτερικη κεραια LTE δεν εχει υποδοχη πουθενα ρε!
Να σας πω στο μενου του ρουτερ δινει πληροφοριες downstream? γιατι βλεπω αυτο στο μενου..
Αν εχω φαει μονο 1GB LTE παω καλα θα μου περισσεψουν και τα 20GB!!

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

* @tasvel*  

Είναι γελοίο να δίνει κάποιος 15€ έξτρα για να να έχει 20GB το μήνα, με παραπάνω ταχύτητα. Εγώ 20GB τρώω με WiFi κάθε μήνα ΜΟΝΟ στο κινητό μου!! Φαντάσου στο PC δηλαδή πόσα τρώω (δεν είμαι σπίτι να το δω τώρα)... 

Στο εξοχικό πιάνουμε 2 Mbps μόνο και έχουμε όλο αποσυνδέσεις και προβλήματα, με τις σαπιογραμμες του ΟΤΕ. Η Cosmote έχει με το ζόρι 2-3 σκάλες 3G εκεί, ενώ οι άλλες δύο εταιρείες έχουν ακόμα και 4G με 40 Mbps!! Η WIND πιάνει 40 και η Vodafone 20. Η Cosmote πιάνει μόνο 7-8 με 3G.

Περιμένω εναγωνίως το αντίστοιχο πακέτο από τις άλλες εταιρίες για να πάμε τη γραμμή εκεί... Αν όμως δε δώσουν τουλάχιστον 500GB το μήνα, δεν αξίζει... Όταν είμαστε όλοι μαζί στο εξοχικό (πάμε πολύ συχνά), έχουμε σύνολο 3 υπολογιστές, 4 smartphones και 2 ταμπλετ! Ποιος θα φάει πρώτα την "απίστευτη" ταχύτητα των 2 Mbps;;; Μόνο ένα βίντεο να βλέπει κάποιος, κολλάμε όλοι και δε μπαίνει ούτε στο Google!  :Sad:

----------


## anderm

Δεν μπορούν και δεν θα δοθούν κιόλας 500GB στην κινητή. Αυτό θα κατέστρεφε το φάσμα.

----------


## GrandGamer

> Δεν μπορούν και δεν θα δοθούν κιόλας 500GB στην κινητή. Αυτό θα κατέστρεφε το φάσμα.


Δεν είπαμε 500, είπαμε ένα μέγεθος που να πλησιάζει λίγο το φυσιολογικό, πχ 50-100. Με 20GB ε συγγνώμη αλλά ούτε παιχνίδι από το steam δεν κατεβάζεις :P

----------


## anderm

Τα 50-100 είναι απόλυτα λογικό νούμερο. Και επαρκούν κιόλας εφόσον κάποιος διαθέτει γραμμή με συγχρονισμό άνω των 10-15 Mbps ως base. Απλά και πάλι θέλει προσοχή από πλευράς παρόχων, παρότι η Cosmote έχει το μεγαλύτερο capacity δικτύου, θα ήταν τραγικό να φτάσουμε σε επίπεδα UK πχ που το 4G δίνει μέγιστο 30-50Mbps λόγω congestion.

----------


## MIKU

40 δίνει μέχρι τέλη Ιουλίου.Ίσως γίνει μόνιμο῎........

----------


## dleyteris

Έκανα αίτηση. Και 3 μήνες μόνο αξίζει.
Αν δεν πιάνω καλά θα διακόψω.

Στο νησί πιάνει μόνο 3g και έχει μόνο adsl.

Από Παρασκευή που επιστρέφω θα έχω νέα

- - - Updated - - -

Παιδιά οποίος πήρε το speed booster έδωσαν και mini ups σαν εξοπλισμό;

Επίσης επιστρέψατε πίσω το speedport 2i ;

----------


## pankostas

Όχι mini ups. Ναι το entry 2i το επεστρεψα σε 10 μέρες Αλλιώς θα το χρεωνομουν.

----------


## dleyteris

Το παρέλαβα .. από παρασκευή θα ενημερωσω πως παίζει

**Το δοκιμασα 

Από firmware 013 (μαμά) έβαλα το τελευταίο 014 από το support του ότε.

Με μία γρήγορη ματιά διαπίστωσα ..
στα faq αν και λέει ότι δίνει με 4G     60 mbps μέγιστο εμένα μου έδωσε στο speedtest 80 και μετά σταθερά στα 70.

Δοκιμασα να κατεβάσω ενα αρχείο 1GB από server του ote http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr  και η ταχύτητα έπαιζε από 2.4 mbyte το sec έως 5.5

Τέλος δεν υπάρχει area limitation γιατί είμαι στον νόμο αττικής και το δήλωσα για νησί κυκλαδων

Τα υπόλοιπα από παρασκευή

----------


## dleyteris

Λοιπόν 16mbps adsl και συνδυασμός με booster 45 mbps down 8.62 upload 4G δίκτυο

----------


## tasvel

ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ! ΘΑ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤEΡΑ ΠΟΣΟ SIGNAL 43-48? ΣΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΝΟΥ ΤΟΥ SPEEDPORT?

ΥΠΟΨΙΝ ΠΑΙΔΕΣ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ 1.5 ΜΗΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΟ UPLOAD ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ WEBSITE (ΦΩΤΟ) ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝ ΛΑΒΕΙ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΣΜΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΤΑ 40GB!!
ΥΠΟΠΤΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΗΣΗ ΤΟ ΡΟΥΤΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΡΩΕΙ ΑΔΙΚΑ GB TO 4G..
ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΑΝ ΜΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ 40GB...






> Λοιπόν 16mbps adsl και συνδυασμός με booster 45 mbps down 8.62 upload 4G δίκτυο

----------


## GrandGamer

Jpeg φωτογραφίτσες είναι μερικά kB. Αν ανεβάζεις φώτο μεγάλου μεγέθους (μερικά MB κάθε φώτο) θα δεις ότι δεν σου φτάνουν ούτε για καλημέρα τα 40 GB.

----------


## dleyteris

Για μία μέρα είχα upload 20 mbps αλλά μετά ξανά έπεσε στα 8.5

Αν το βάλω σε παράθυρο ανεβαίνει στα 55 mbps δοκιμασμένο.

Κάνει όντος καλή διαχείριση το router.

Αν κόψουν τα 40 gb  το εκοψα την ίδια μέρα και εγώ. Αν τα αφήσουν το συζητώ 

Ειναι σαν να έχω vdsl 50 ουσιαστικά

----------


## pankostas

Μέχρι 31/8 ισχύουν τα 40gb. Οπότε Εγώ 1/9 αίτηση διακοπής.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Μέχρι 31/8 ισχύουν τα 40gb. Οπότε Εγώ 1/9 αίτηση διακοπής.


Ίσως σε όσους θελήσετε να διακόψετε την υπηρεσία, σας αφήσουν τα 40 GB κανονικά...  :Laughing:

----------


## dleyteris

> ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ! ΘΑ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤEΡΑ ΠΟΣΟ SIGNAL 43-48? ΣΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΝΟΥ ΤΟΥ SPEEDPORT?
> 
> ΥΠΟΨΙΝ ΠΑΙΔΕΣ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ 1.5 ΜΗΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΟ UPLOAD ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ WEBSITE (ΦΩΤΟ) ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝ ΛΑΒΕΙ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΣΜΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΤΑ 40GB!!
> ΥΠΟΠΤΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΗΣΗ ΤΟ ΡΟΥΤΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΡΩΕΙ ΑΔΙΚΑ GB TO 4G..
> ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΑΝ ΜΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ 40GB...


Signal 30 με 33

Έχεις δοκιμάσει να κάνεις κάνα download μεγάλο αρχειο 1GB για κάνα 3 λεπτό; 
Αν ναι πόσο κατεβάζεις;

Αν όχι Κάνε ένα και πες στατιστικά.

Τέλος τσέκαρε αν είναι σταθερή η ταχύτητα του κατεβάσματος και αν κάνει διακυμάνσεις

----------


## pankostas

Το signal πως πάει? Όσο χαμηλότερο καλύτερα ή το αντίστροφο?

----------


## anthip09

To αντιστροφο

----------


## dleyteris

Όσο χαμηλότερο signal τόσο καλυτερο
Πχ το 30 με 33 μέσα από το interface είναι 3 μπάρες σηματος

----------


## anthip09

Μήπως είναι το ανάποδο? Στη δική μου περίπτωση που έχω signal 27, ανάβει μία μπαρα στο σήμα. Αν τύχει και πέσει στο 24 σβήνει και η μία μπάρα.
Στο μπαλκόνι που το έβγαλα για δοκιμή έγραφε signal 31 και άναβε επίσης μια μπαρα στο ρούτερ.

----------


## tasvel

***UPDATE***
Σήμερα μου ήρθε ο πρώτος λογαριασμος κινητης του booster! το ποσο? οχι 15 που λενε αλλα 18.90!
Χρησιμοποιησα 26GB συνολο με upload, youtube το μικρο, μπρουσκο ονλαιν η γυναικα, 3-4 τορρεντ απο1-2 GB + updates
Μη μασατε δοκιμάστε το μπορει να μην χρειάζεστε πάνω απο 40! Απο οτι εχω καταλάβει εχει καλη διαχείρηση στο bonding και δεν τραβαει ασκοπα data απο 4G.. μια χαρα ειδαμε το φως..

BUGS?
Το δικο μου τρωει καθε 2 μερες κολλημα και δεν κανει boost σε 4G δουλευει δλδ σαν απλο ρουτερ και θελει restart  :Sad: (((

- - - Updated - - -

Το ανάποδο είναι νομιζω (?) Δηλαδη εμενα με 38 σημα πιανει 25Mbs με 39 σημα πιανω 20.50! Τρομερη διαφορα




> Μήπως είναι το ανάποδο? Στη δική μου περίπτωση που έχω signal 27, ανάβει μία μπαρα στο σήμα. Αν τύχει και πέσει στο 24 σβήνει και η μία μπάρα.
> Στο μπαλκόνι που το έβγαλα για δοκιμή έγραφε signal 31 και άναβε επίσης μια μπαρα στο ρούτερ.





> Όσο χαμηλότερο signal τόσο καλυτερο
> Πχ το 30 με 33 μέσα από το interface είναι 3 μπάρες σηματος


- - - Updated - - -

Μόλις εκανα και update firmware..Δεν ειδα καμμια διαφορά να δω αν φτιαχτηκε το disconnect απο το  booster μετα απο 2-3 ημερες θα ενημερώσω.
Το τελευταιο speedtest

----------


## MIKU

> ***UPDATE***
> Σήμερα μου ήρθε ο πρώτος λογαριασμος κινητης του booster! το ποσο? οχι 15 που λενε αλλα 18.90!
> Χρησιμοποιησα 26GB συνολο με upload, youtube το μικρο, μπρουσκο ονλαιν η γυναικα, 3-4 τορρεντ απο1-2 GB + updates
> Μη μασατε δοκιμάστε το μπορει να μην χρειάζεστε πάνω απο 40! Απο οτι εχω καταλάβει εχει καλη διαχείρηση στο bonding και δεν τραβαει ασκοπα data απο 4G.. μια χαρα ειδαμε το φως..
> 
> BUGS?
> Το δικο μου τρωει καθε 2 μερες κολλημα και δεν κανει boost σε 4G δουλευει δλδ σαν απλο ρουτερ και θελει restart (((
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Γιατί 18,90?Τι έχει μέσα ο λογαριασμός?Μήπως είναι προκαταβολή του επόμενου παγίου και αναλογική χρήση μέχρι την έκδοση ή επιβαρύνεται με φόρο κινητής τηλεφωνίας?

- - - Updated - - -

Η ταχύτητα είναι η τελική ή μόνο με 4G?

----------


## anthip09

Ναι και σε εμενα ο πρώτος λογαριασμός ειχε και αναλογία παγίου και βγήκε στα 20 περίπου.

----------


## dleyteris

Τα στατιστικα μου με 16 mbps σταθερή adsl

----------


## guardian13

Και τα δικα μου στατιστικα με αποδοση adsl 11/0,9 Mbps



 :One thumb up:

----------


## MIKU

> Και τα δικα μου στατιστικα με αποδοση adsl 11/0,9 Mbps


Πολύ καλα!!Δηλαδή 4G δίνει 55 mbps??Άρα αν είχες vdsl 50 θα έπιανες 105!!!

----------


## guardian13

Ασε,μην μου αναφερεις το vdsl σε παρακαλώ... ποναω  :Laughing:  
την 1η μερα που το εβαλα, μου ειχε για 15 περιπου λεπτα 3 μπαρες σημα (παντα σε 4g) και στο 1ο μου speedtest εβγαλα ~80Mbps d και αν 7 up. 
εκανα format και δεν κρατησα την φωτο  :Mad:

----------


## anthip09

Ο λογαριασμός τελικά πως χρεώνεται? Αν και έχω σταθερο-κινητό στην cosmote μου εξέδωσαν ξεχωριστό λογαριασμό για το speed booster και δεν έγινε η χρέωση όπως μου είχαν πει πριν την ενεργοποίηση (2 σταθερή + 13 κινητή).

----------


## MIKU

> Ο λογαριασμός τελικά πως χρεώνεται? Αν και έχω σταθερο-κινητό στην cosmote μου εξέδωσαν ξεχωριστό λογαριασμό για το speed booster και δεν έγινε η χρέωση όπως μου είχαν πει πριν την ενεργοποίηση (2 σταθερή + 13 κινητή).


Και πώς έγινε??Γἰνεται να βάλεις φωτο??Ευχαριστω!

----------


## guardian13

> Ο λογαριασμός τελικά πως χρεώνεται? Αν και έχω σταθερο-κινητό στην cosmote μου εξέδωσαν ξεχωριστό λογαριασμό για το speed booster και δεν έγινε η χρέωση όπως μου είχαν πει πριν την ενεργοποίηση (2 σταθερή + 13 κινητή).


το ποσό της κινητης δεν χρεωνεται στο κινητο που εχεις. βγαινει λογαριασμος κινητης ξεχωριστος για το booster μιας και εχει κανονικα νουμερο η καρτα sim που υπαρχει μεσα στο ρουτερ.

----------


## anthip09

Αρα ουσιαστικά μιλαμε για κανονικό ξεχωριστό λογαριασμό, ανεξάρτητο από λογαριασμό σταθερού και κινητού? Ρωτάω κυρίως γιατί στο κινητό μου έχω κάποιο πιστωτικό υπόλοιπο αλλά δεν το αφαίρεσαν στο λογαριασμό του booster. Δεν είναι λίγο οξύμωρο να τους πληρώσω το λογαριασμό, ενώ ήδη μου χρωστάνε χρήματα στο λογαριασμό του κινητού?

----------


## asimako

> Αρα ουσιαστικά μιλαμε για κανονικό ξεχωριστό λογαριασμό, ανεξάρτητο από λογαριασμό σταθερού και κινητού? Ρωτάω κυρίως γιατί στο κινητό μου έχω κάποιο πιστωτικό υπόλοιπο αλλά δεν το αφαίρεσαν στο λογαριασμό του booster. Δεν είναι λίγο οξύμωρο να τους πληρώσω το λογαριασμό, ενώ ήδη μου χρωστάνε χρήματα στο λογαριασμό του κινητού?


Γιατί οξύμωρο ? Είναι άλλος λογαριασμός αφού έχει δικό του νούμερο. Οι όποιες πιστώσεις/επιστροφές γίνονται στον αριθμό που αφορούν.

----------


## guardian13

οι πιστωσεις αφορουν αριθμο/συνδεση κι οχι αφμ. αρα ναι,θα πρεπει να πληρωσεις κανονικα τον λογαριασμο του booster γιατι ειναι ανεξαρτητος λογαριασμος για αλλη υπηρεσια.

----------


## anthip09

Και αν υποθετικά εγώ κόψω τη σύνδεση του κινητού και στον εκκαθαριστικό λογαριασμό του εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει πιστωτικό υπόλοιπο, τι γίνεται με αυτό?

----------


## daywalker06

Πας ταμείο  :Wink:

----------


## anthip09

Σας ευχαριστω όλους για τις απαντήσεις.  :Wink:

----------


## dleyteris

Εν τέλει και για υφιστάμενους και για νέους συνδρομητές τελικά θα μείνουν 40GB μέχρι 31.12.2016. 
Ενημέρωση τώρα από εξυπηρέτηση πελατών

----------


## MIKU

Ωραία υπηρεσία....ξέρει κανείς ποιό είναι το κόστος για επιπλέον GB πέρα των  40?

- - - Updated - - -

Μίλησα με το chat.Υπάρχουν τα εξής επιπλέον πακέτα:
Extra 5GB € 9,90 30 μέρες

Extra 10GB € 14,90 30 μέρες

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ωραία υπηρεσία....ξέρει κανείς ποιό είναι το κόστος για επιπλέον GB πέρα των  40?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Μίλησα με το chat.Υπάρχουν τα εξής επιπλέον πακέτα:
> Extra 5GB € 9,90 30 μέρες
> 
> Extra 10GB € 14,90 30 μέρες


Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι το 80% των συνδρομητών που θέλουν μεγάλη ταχύτητα, με τόσα λίγα GB *δεν* εξυπηρετούνται. Εγώ θέλω τουλάχιστον 500GB/μήνα. Γι' αυτό χαρακτήρισα στο άλλο θέμα την υπηρεσία αυτή ως "αστεία". Μας "δουλεύει" κανονικά η Cosmote...

Υ.Γ. Η "κόκκινη" ακόμα τίποτα γι' αυτή την υπηρεσία, ούτε φωνή, ούτε ακρόαση.

----------


## kanenas3

Το 4G παίζει μόνο στην κεραία που θα δηλωθεί ή μπορείς να το πάρεις και αλλού...;

----------


## guardian13

> Το 4G παίζει μόνο στην κεραία που θα δηλωθεί ή μπορείς να το πάρεις και αλλού...;


απο την cosmote λενε οτι δουλευει μονο εντος μιας μικρης εμβελειας απο το δηλωμενο xdsl. εχω δει ομως καποιον εδω να γραφει οτι του δουλευε και σε εντελως διαφορετικο σημειο  :Thinking:

----------


## dleyteris

> απο την cosmote λενε οτι δουλευει μονο εντος μιας μικρης εμβελειας απο το δηλωμενο xdsl. εχω δει ομως καποιον εδω να γραφει οτι του δουλευε και σε εντελως διαφορετικο σημειο


Μέχρι τώρα δουλεύει και αλλού.

----------


## kanenas3

> Μέχρι τώρα δουλεύει και αλλού.


Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση!

----------


## MIKU

> Μέχρι τώρα δουλεύει και αλλού.


Δηλαδή αν το βάλω μπορώ να πάρω τη σιμ αλλού??

----------


## anthip09

Πήρα σήμερα το ρούτερ και το δοκίμασα στο πατρικό μου, εκτός της ζώνης δηλαδή που είναι δηλωμένο και μάλιστα με φοβερές ταχύτητες (τερμάτισε στα όρια του)

----------


## dleyteris

> Πήρα σήμερα το ρούτερ και το δοκίμασα στο πατρικό μου, εκτός της ζώνης δηλαδή που είναι δηλωμένο και μάλιστα με φοβερές ταχύτητες (τερμάτισε στα όρια του)


Τι ταχύτητα επιασες φίλε;

----------


## anthip09

60 περίπου down και 6 up

----------


## dleyteris

Μία χαρά .
Εχω πιασει και 75 σταθερά μόνο με την σιμ μεσα

Νομίζω δεν έχουν βάλει κοφτές ακόμα..

Αν βγει κανένα firmware φοβάμαι μήπως κλειδώσει στην κεραία που δηλώνουμε και download 60

----------


## iLLiCiT

> Μία χαρά .
> Εχω πιασει και 75 σταθερά μόνο με την σιμ μεσα
> 
> Νομίζω δεν έχουν βάλει κοφτές ακόμα..
> 
> Αν βγει κανένα firmware φοβάμαι μήπως κλειδώσει στην κεραία που δηλώνουμε και download 60


Θέλω να πιστεύω πως το αφήνουν ελεύθερο για να μελετήσουν το congestion που θα δημιουργηθεί και να πράξουν ανάλογα.

----------


## koulis1984

Καλησπέρα παιδιά 

Σκεφτόμουν να δοκιμάσω αυτη την υπηρεσία και με ένα δικό μου router ώστε να κατευθύνω μόνο συγκεκριμένες λειτουργίες μέσω του 4g (πχ Upload για personal cloud υπηρεσίες όπως το syncthing η nextcloud ).
Εχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να χρησιμοποιήσει την sim σε 3rd party router/modem η το υπάρχουν huawei ρουτερ Που δίνει Η cosmote σε bridge mode και να δοκιμάσει να κάνει δικό του traffic routing μεσω άλλου ρουτερ η ακόμα καλύτερα κάποιου mikrotik η pfsense.

----------


## emeliss

Δεν παίζει έτσι.

----------


## guardian13

Εχουν φυγει διακοπες και βαρεσαμε κοφτη!  :Worthy:

----------


## kanenas3

Μόλις το απέκτησα και έχω την εξής απορία.

Η πρώτη ενεργοποίηση πρέπει να γίνει στη σταθερή γραμμή ε; Έβαλα κωδικούς απευθείας και δε συνδέεται. Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι άλλο;

----------


## dleyteris

> Εχουν φυγει διακοπες και βαρεσαμε κοφτη!  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 173145



Μια χαρά

----------


## guardian13

καλοριζικο.
εγω δεν εκανα τπτ,ουτε κωδικους εβαλα ουτε τπτ. το ανοιξα και σε 5 λεπτα ειχε κανει τις ρυθμισεις ολες μονο του..

----------


## paris roros

Γεια σασ.Το εβαλα κ εγω χθεσ αλλα εχει προβλημα.Μια παει 58-65 μια 13-17 στο speedtest.Περιμενω να με παρουν απ τον οτε

----------


## basta

Ειχα λοιπον μια συνδεση 30mbps,  συγχρονιζε εκει στα 28, ( μια χαρα ).  Βλεπω μια ωραια ημερα οτι υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα για 50mbs  με κανα 5αευρο παραπανω (ΟΤΕ). Τελικα μεσα σε 2 εβδομαδες που το παλεψε ο οτες δεν κατεστη δυνατον, δηθεν αποσταση απο κεντρο κλπ,  ( μετα εμαθα οτι εχω απλο καφαο κι οχι καμπινα ). Τελος παντων παρεμεινα στα 30, με δωρο ενα νεο ρουτερ και χαμηλοτερο παγιο στα 30mbps. ( 28500 συγχρονισμο ). Ενα ωραιο πρωι επεσε η ταχυτητα 26000,  καλω το 13888 και μου ειπε η τηλεφωνητρια ( την πατησε )  ,  οτι ειναι κλειδωμενο στα 26000.  Τελος παντων μεχρι το μεσημερι το ξεκλειδωσαν,  προφανως ψαχναν να κοψουν απο δω κι απο κει για εξοικονομιση bandwidth, αλλα πεσαν σε ψυλιασμενο χρηστη. Μακρυα απο Wifi Fon, κι απο τα πολλα G.

----------


## GeorgeH

> Ειχα λοιπον μια συνδεση 30mbps,  συγχρονιζε εκει στα 28, ( μια χαρα ).  Βλεπω μια ωραια ημερα οτι υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα για 50mbs  με κανα 5αευρο παραπανω (ΟΤΕ). Τελικα μεσα σε 2 εβδομαδες που το παλεψε ο οτες δεν κατεστη δυνατον, δηθεν αποσταση απο κεντρο κλπ,  ( μετα εμαθα οτι εχω απλο καφαο κι οχι καμπινα ). Τελος παντων παρεμεινα στα 30, με δωρο ενα νεο ρουτερ και χαμηλοτερο παγιο στα 30mbps. ( 28500 συγχρονισμο ). Ενα ωραιο πρωι επεσε η ταχυτητα 26000,  καλω το 13888 και μου ειπε η τηλεφωνητρια ( την πατησε )  ,  οτι ειναι κλειδωμενο στα 26000.  Τελος παντων μεχρι το μεσημερι το ξεκλειδωσαν,  προφανως ψαχναν να κοψουν απο δω κι απο κει για εξοικονομιση bandwidth, αλλα πεσαν σε ψυλιασμενο χρηστη. Μακρυα απο Wifi Fon, κι απο τα πολλα G.


Η σύνδεσή σου είναι Cosmote Home Speed Booster; Γιατί αν δεν είναι γράφεις σε λάθος νήμα.

----------


## paris roros

Τελικα ακομα να μου το φτιαξουν.Μια παει 50 μια 18 μια 13 με speedtest εδω http://beta.speedtest.net/.Δεν ξερω τι γινεται.Το σημα του 4g ειναι 64 δεν ξερω αν ειναι λιγο.Καμια βοηθεια?

----------


## anderm

> Ειχα λοιπον μια συνδεση 30mbps,  συγχρονιζε εκει στα 28, ( μια χαρα ).  Βλεπω μια ωραια ημερα οτι υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα για 50mbs  με κανα 5αευρο παραπανω (ΟΤΕ). Τελικα μεσα σε 2 εβδομαδες που το παλεψε ο οτες δεν κατεστη δυνατον, δηθεν αποσταση απο κεντρο κλπ,  ( μετα εμαθα οτι εχω απλο καφαο κι οχι καμπινα ). Τελος παντων παρεμεινα στα 30, με δωρο ενα νεο ρουτερ και χαμηλοτερο παγιο στα 30mbps. ( 28500 συγχρονισμο ). Ενα ωραιο πρωι επεσε η ταχυτητα 26000,  καλω το 13888 και μου ειπε η τηλεφωνητρια ( την πατησε )  ,  οτι ειναι κλειδωμενο στα 26000.  Τελος παντων μεχρι το μεσημερι το ξεκλειδωσαν,  προφανως ψαχναν να κοψουν απο δω κι απο κει για εξοικονομιση bandwidth, αλλα πεσαν σε ψυλιασμενο χρηστη. Μακρυα απο Wifi Fon, κι απο τα πολλα G.


Είσαι σε Alcatel dslam κάνει auto optimization. Δεν στο πείραξε κανένας επίτηδες.

----------


## daywalker06

> Η σύνδεσή σου είναι Cosmote Home Speed Booster; Γιατί αν δεν είναι γράφεις σε λάθος νήμα.


μα το λεει 



> αλλα πεσαν σε ψυλιασμενο χρηστη


 :Laughing:

----------


## dleyteris

Παιδιά δοκίμασε κανένας τις έξτρα κεραίες; αποδίδουν; 
Αν Ναι όποιος τις έχει δοκιμάσει ας στείλει κανα λινκ

----------


## anthip09

> Παιδιά δοκίμασε κανένας τις έξτρα κεραίες; αποδίδουν; 
> Αν Ναι όποιος τις έχει δοκιμάσει ας στείλει κανα λινκ


+1
Όποιος έχει κάνει τη δοκιμή ας μας ενημερώσει

----------


## dleyteris

παρηγγειλα αυτην TP-LINK TL-ANT2409CL φαινεται καλη 

http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/d...ANT2409CL.html

----------


## mrsaccess

> παρηγγειλα αυτην TP-LINK TL-ANT2409CL φαινεται καλη 
> 
> http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/d...ANT2409CL.html


Αυτή είναι για WiFi νομίζω, όχι για 3G/4G.

----------


## paris roros

Λετε να φταιει το σημα και δεν ενοργοποιειται το booster?Μου λεει 48 σημα το ρουτερ?8 μερεσ στο περιμενε μ εχουν.

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.broadbandbuyer.com/produc...3g-omni-a0121/

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.citytechnology.com.au/sto...netic-base-sma

----------


## dleyteris

Τεχνικά τι κεραία παίρνει το speedbooster
Τι υποδοχή έχει το υβριδικό router?

----------


## kanenas3

Απο που μπορείς να δεις τα δεδομένα που έχεις ήδη καταναλώσει;

----------


## pankostas

MY COSMOTE ΑΦΟΎ κάνεις εγγραφή αν δεν έχεις κανει

----------


## dleyteris

Λοιπόν μετά από επικοινωνία με τεχνική υπηρεσία του ΟΤΕ αφού το έψαξαν εκτενέστερα η απάντηση ήταν η εξής.

Δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε κάτι για να αυξήσετε την ισχύ σήματος 3g-4g του speedbooster.

Από εκεί και πέρα με δική σας ευθύνη ότι κανετε.

Εμείς σαν ΟΤΕ δεν μπορούμε να προτείνουμε πάρε αυτόν τον εξοπλισμό.

Αν υπήρχε κάτι τέτοιο θα τα διαθεταμε εμείς τα όποια θα ήταν δοκιμασμένα.

Τέλος μια ασύμβατη κεραία μπορεί να φέρει τα αντίθετα αποτέλεσματα από τα επιθυμητά

----------


## paris roros

Τι σημα σου εβγαζε το ρουτερακι?Εμενα 58-64 signal strength.Τρεισ γραμμεσ παντα.

----------


## dleyteris

36 με 30

----------


## fasdf

Εμένα μου φέρανε σήμερα το Speed Booster για ISDN γραμμή το οποίο ήρθε ως αντικατάσταση στο ίδιο router ως ελαττωματικό το πρώτο διότι δεν έπαιζε σωστά η τηλεφωνία.
Το θέμα είναι ότι εξακολουθεί να μην παίζει σωστά η τηλεφωνία. Δηλαδή τα MSN δεν τα παίρνει μόνο του από το συγχρονισμό και στο μενου της VoIP τηλεφωνίας δεν έχει Inbound και Outbound Services για να διαλέξεις σε ποια θύρα θα χτυπάει ποιο νούμερο και με ποιον αριθμό θα βγαίνει στον έξω κόσμο η γραμμή (αν θέλεις κάτι αλλο πέραν του κεφαλικού)

Αντιμετωπίζετε και εσείς τα ίδια θέματα ή μόνο εγώ έχω αυτό το πρόβλημα?

----------


## paris roros

Εμενα με πηραν προχθεσ για τεστ...μου λεει ο τεχνικοσ σου κοβο το 4g...κανουμε speedtest 22.8  μονο το adsl..μετα ανοιγει το 4g και κλεινει το adsl 49.9 μονο του και 5.80 upload...λεω κατι μπορει να γινει τωρα...ανοιγει και τα δυο.............18...WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!Δεν ξερω τι γινεται.....

----------


## fasdf

> Εμένα μου φέρανε σήμερα το Speed Booster για ISDN γραμμή το οποίο ήρθε ως αντικατάσταση στο ίδιο router ως ελαττωματικό το πρώτο διότι δεν έπαιζε σωστά η τηλεφωνία.
> Το θέμα είναι ότι εξακολουθεί να μην παίζει σωστά η τηλεφωνία. Δηλαδή τα MSN δεν τα παίρνει μόνο του από το συγχρονισμό και στο μενου της VoIP τηλεφωνίας δεν έχει Inbound και Outbound Services για να διαλέξεις σε ποια θύρα θα χτυπάει ποιο νούμερο και με ποιον αριθμό θα βγαίνει στον έξω κόσμο η γραμμή (αν θέλεις κάτι αλλο πέραν του κεφαλικού)
> 
> Αντιμετωπίζετε και εσείς τα ίδια θέματα ή μόνο εγώ έχω αυτό το πρόβλημα?


Εχει κανενας αποψη για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα? Εχει περασει καιρος και δεν ξερω πως να ρυθμισω την τηλεφωνια. Ο ΟΤΕ μασημενα μου τα λεει γενικοτερα. Μια μου λεει οτι δεν υποστηριζεται το router για ISDN γραμμη, την αλλη μου λεει οτι ειναι βλαβη και γενικοτερα μου λενε ενα καρο πραγματα τα οποια δεν ξερω αν στεκουν κιολας.

----------


## petroudis

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους κατόχους της συγκεκριμένης υπηρεσίας αν η sim που υπάρχει στο modem μπορεί να αφαιρεθεί και να λειτουργήσει μεμονωμένα για παράδειγμα πάνω σε ένα 4G usb modem και λόγο το ότι έχω ένα Asus DSL-AC52U που δεν θέλω να αποχωριστώ, το λέω αυτό διότι την χρειάζομαι μόνο για ανέβασμα και τίποτα άλλο και δεν θέλω τα gb να ξοδεύονται για καθημερινές χρήσεις όπως download κτλ, καθώς οι ταχύτητες ανεβάσματος της adsl είναι άθλια και ταυτόχρονα περιορίζει και την ποιότητα απλής χρήσης όπως σερφάρισμα την ώρα ανεβάσματος.

----------


## rikos

Απ’ ό,τι είδα πλέον το πρόγραμμα διατίθεται με 9,90 τον μήνα για 18μηνη δέσμευση. Επίσης, στους όρους σύμβασης λέει ότι πληρώνεις επιπλέον 2 ευρώ.
Αλήθεια, υπάρχει status information στο ρούτερ για να ανεβάσει κανείς να δούμε ή επειδή είναι και το 4G για έλεγχο ταχύτητας μόνο από ookla;

----------


## guardian13

> Απ’ ό,τι είδα πλέον το πρόγραμμα διατίθεται με 9,90 τον μήνα για 18μηνη δέσμευση. Επίσης, στους όρους σύμβασης λέει ότι πληρώνεις επιπλέον 2 ευρώ.
> Αλήθεια, υπάρχει status information στο ρούτερ για να ανεβάσει κανείς να δούμε ή επειδή είναι και το 4G για έλεγχο ταχύτητας μόνο από ookla;


ετσι οπως το εχω εγω τωρα χωρις δεσμευση ειναι στα 13 ευρω λογαριασμος ξεχωριστος +2 ευρω στον λογαριασμο του σταθερου. οποτε συνολο 15. τωρα δεν νομιζω να αξιζει για 3 ευρω να το κανω με δεσμευση.. αφου αρχικα το ειχα βαλει μεχρι να τελειωσουν τα 40gb. οποτε το κραταω μεχρι να πεσει στα 20gb και ελπιζω μεχρι τοτε να εχει ερθει το vdsl Που ξεκινησε ενα μηνα πριν στην περιοχη μου.

μεσα απο τα χαρακτηριστικα του ρουτερ,ταχυτητα μαζι με 4G δεν μπορεις να δεις. οποτε μονο Ookla. στα χαρακτηριστικα απλα σου λεει το signal strength Κι αν πιανεις 4G Η 3g. 

γενικα μια χαρα υπηρεσια ειναι αν θες να κανεις updates σε drivers/games Κλπ γρηγορα. εμενα μια φορα εχει βαρεσει και 10Mbps dl.. και το adsl μου ειναι στα 11 περιπου  :Whistle:

----------


## dleyteris

παντως κανει πολυ καλη διαχειριση των δεδομενων.
Δεν τελειωνουν ευκολα τα gb
Βεβαια αν κατεβαζεις 24 ωρες βιντεο και αλλα εκει ναι θα εξαντληθουν σχετικα γρηγορα.
Εγω που συγχρονιζω στα 16.5 mbps βλεπω πολυ καλη διαχειριση των δεδομενων.

Τελος και εγω οταν θα πεσει στα 20 gB το εχω κοψει το ιδιο λεπτο

----------


## rikos

> ετσι οπως το εχω εγω τωρα χωρις δεσμευση ειναι στα 13 ευρω λογαριασμος ξεχωριστος +2 ευρω στον λογαριασμο του σταθερου. οποτε συνολο 15. τωρα δεν νομιζω να αξιζει για 3 ευρω να το κανω με δεσμευση.. αφου αρχικα το ειχα βαλει μεχρι να τελειωσουν τα 40gb. οποτε το κραταω μεχρι να πεσει στα 20gb και ελπιζω μεχρι τοτε να εχει ερθει το vdsl Που ξεκινησε ενα μηνα πριν στην περιοχη μου.
> 
> μεσα απο τα χαρακτηριστικα του ρουτερ,ταχυτητα μαζι με 4G δεν μπορεις να δεις. οποτε μονο Ookla. στα χαρακτηριστικα απλα σου λεει το signal strength Κι αν πιανεις 4G Η 3g. 
> 
> γενικα μια χαρα υπηρεσια ειναι αν θες να κανεις updates σε drivers/games Κλπ γρηγορα. εμενα μια φορα εχει βαρεσει και 10Mbps dl.. και το adsl μου ειναι στα 11 περιπου


OK. Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση. Γενικά καλές εντυπώσεις έχω ακούσει... Τα 20 extra θα λήξουν 30 Ιουνίου 2017.

----------


## chris_g92

Παιδια καλησπερα, το hybrid access εμας τα ξεχασμενα παιδια του Θεου με τα 3mbps adsl θα μποροσει να μας δωσει μια ανασα? Στο σπιτι πιανω 1-2 γραμμεσ 4g αναλογα την συσκευη κινητου. Δεν θελω τρελες ταχυτητες απλα να εχω εστω 10mbps να βλεπω κανα βιντεο. Αααα και οσοι εχετε vdsl ειστε πολυ τυχεροι ανθρωποι.

----------


## guardian13

> Παιδια καλησπερα, το hybrid access εμας τα ξεχασμενα παιδια του Θεου με τα 3mbps adsl θα μποροσει να μας δωσει μια ανασα? Στο σπιτι πιανω 1-2 γραμμεσ 4g αναλογα την συσκευη κινητου. Δεν θελω τρελες ταχυτητες απλα να εχω εστω 10mbps να βλεπω κανα βιντεο. Αααα και οσοι εχετε vdsl ειστε πολυ τυχεροι ανθρωποι.


εγω με 2/3 γραμμες στο ρουτερ μου δινει απο +40 εως και +80. εξαρταται το τραφικ που εχει. αν πιανεις 4g θα σε βοηθησει αρκετα. αλλα να εχεις στο νου σου πως αν σε ενδιαφερει να βλεπεις ονλινε ταινιες/σειρες ή να βλεπεις βιντεο
θα σου τελειωσουν σχετικα γρηγορα τα 40gb που δινει. μπορεις βεβαια να απ/ενεργοποιεις το boost οποτε θες. οπως επισης και να βλεπεις το υπολοιπο που εχεις (εμενα μ το εμφανιζει στο Mycosmote app).

----------


## chris_g92

> εγω με 2/3 γραμμες στο ρουτερ μου δινει απο +40 εως και +80. εξαρταται το τραφικ που εχει. αν πιανεις 4g θα σε βοηθησει αρκετα. αλλα να εχεις στο νου σου πως αν σε ενδιαφερει να βλεπεις ονλινε ταινιες/σειρες ή να βλεπεις βιντεο
> θα σου τελειωσουν σχετικα γρηγορα τα 40gb που δινει. μπορεις βεβαια να απ/ενεργοποιεις το boost οποτε θες. οπως επισης και να βλεπεις το υπολοιπο που εχεις (εμενα μ το εμφανιζει στο Mycosmote app).


ταινιες κατεβαζω το οποιο θα το κανω βραδυ με κλειστο το booster θελω απλα για το browsing για κανα βιντεο στο youtube και κανα update sta games. Γιατι με 3mbit δεν παλευεται. Τωρα απο την αλλη προσπαθω να το παρω τζαμπα απο τον οτε γιατι στο ιδιο ονομα εχουμε 5 νουμερα κινητα και σταθερο αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα το καταφερω  :Razz:

----------


## kryfo2

Πως μπορείς να απενεργοποιήσεις το boost?

- - - Updated - - -

Πήρα στην cosmote τηλέφωνο και η απάντηση τους ήταν, βγάλε την κάρτα sim από το router....

----------


## guardian13

> Πως μπορείς να απενεργοποιήσεις το boost?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Πήρα στην cosmote τηλέφωνο και η απάντηση τους ήταν, βγάλε την κάρτα sim από το router....


μπαινεις στην σελιδα του ρουτερ σου,πας στην καρτελα ιντερνετ και μετα στην επιλογη bonding information.
στο bonding settings εχει την επιλογη enable. αν ξετικαρεις το κουτακι διπλα,δουλευει μονο το xDsl σου.
αν το εχεις τικαρισμενο,δουλευει και το booster.

----------


## dleyteris

ερωτηση που μπορω να βρω τους παλιους ορους για to speedbooster ?
Ενεργοποιηθηκα μεσα ιουνιου και το διεκοψα 7 νοεμβριου
Στον τελευταιο λογαριασμο μου χρεωνουν τελος αποσυνδεσης ενω αυτο ειναι ακυρο 
η κοπελα οπου μιλησα ειπε οτι ισχυει για ολα τα κινητα cosmote, προσπαθησα να της εξηγησω οτι αυτη ειναι συμπληρωματικη παροχη  στο 2play πακετο μου και οταν το εκανα δεν ειχα τελη διακοπης αυτο αλλαξε μετα..
H κοπελα μιλησε για γενικους ορους οχι για το speed booster

----------


## iLLiCiT

> ερωτηση που μπορω να βρω τους παλιους ορους για to speedbooster ?
> Ενεργοποιηθηκα μεσα ιουνιου και το διεκοψα 7 νοεμβριου
> Στον τελευταιο λογαριασμο μου χρεωνουν τελος αποσυνδεσης ενω αυτο ειναι ακυρο 
> η κοπελα οπου μιλησα ειπε οτι ισχυει για ολα τα κινητα cosmote, προσπαθησα να της εξηγησω οτι αυτη ειναι συμπληρωματικη παροχη  στο 2play πακετο μου και οταν το εκανα δεν ειχα τελη διακοπης αυτο αλλαξε μετα..
> H κοπελα μιλησε για γενικους ορους οχι για το speed booster


Μου το έβαλαν και σε εμένα που διέκοψα πρόσφατα πακέτο Internet. Λογικά θα το πέρασαν μέσα σε καμία από αυτές τις αλλαγές στους όρους που αν δεν διακόψεις σε 30 μέρες από την ενημέρωση, συμφωνείς αυτόματα, τους οποίους ανακοινώνουν στο site τους και πρέπει να μαντέψεις για να ενημερωθείς

----------


## guardian13

δυστηχως εχει μπει τελος αποσυνδεσης (γελαει ο κοσμος) σε ολες τις γραμμες που χρησιμοποιουν καρτα σιμ και ειναι με μορφη μηνιαιου λογαριασμου.αρα και το speed booster. και οντως ειναι προσθηκη που εγινε το καλοκαιρι στους νομους περι κινητης που περαστικαν στην βουλη οταν κλασσικα, η μιση βουλη ελειπε. οχι πως θα αλλαζε κατι αν ηταν ολοι εκει,απλα λεμε για να περασει η ωρα.

----------


## dleyteris

Έγραφε κάπου τέλος διακοπης;
Θυμάμαι όταν έκανα αίτηση για speed booster με βεβαιωσαν οτι δεν υπαρχει τέλος διακοπής αλλα και απο το 13888 επιβεβαιώθηκε τοτε.

Αυτο αλλαξε μετά με αναπροσαρμογή των πακέτων speed.

Ακόμα και αν αλλαξαν δεν με ενημέρωσαν η δεν υπεγραψα κατι τετοι

----------


## anthip09

Δυστυχώς φίλε μου δε θα βρεις άκρη με δαύτους.το ίδιο μου έκαναν κ εμενα που διέκοψα στις 17.8. Και μάλιστα εκτός απο τα 10€ που μου χρέωσαν ως τέλος αποσύνδεσης, συνέχιζαν κ μου χρέωναν κανονικά το πάγιο της υπηρεσίας ενώ είχα κανει αίτηση διακοπής και είχα επιστρέψει τον εξοπλισμό τους, με αποτέλεσμα να τρέχω πάλι σε κατάστημα κοσμοτε για να κανω εκ νέου αίτηση παραπόνων και επιστροφής των χρεωθεί των παγίων. 20 μέρες μετά και ακομα περιμένω την εγγραφή απάντηση τους. Απλά τραγικοί... :Thumb down:

----------


## dleyteris

> Δυστυχώς φίλε μου δε θα βρεις άκρη με δαύτους.το ίδιο μου έκαναν κ εμενα που διέκοψα στις 17.8. Και μάλιστα εκτός απο τα 10€ που μου χρέωσαν ως τέλος αποσύνδεσης, συνέχιζαν κ μου χρέωναν κανονικά το πάγιο της υπηρεσίας ενώ είχα κανει αίτηση διακοπής και είχα επιστρέψει τον εξοπλισμό τους, με αποτέλεσμα να τρέχω πάλι σε κατάστημα κοσμοτε για να κανω εκ νέου αίτηση παραπόνων και επιστροφής των χρεωθεί των παγίων. 20 μέρες μετά και ακομα περιμένω την εγγραφή απάντηση τους. Απλά τραγικοί...


Ναι εχεις δικιο απο τους 100 και 90 να το κανουν αβαβα ειναι κερδισμενοι.
Στην δικη μου περιπτωση ειναι να μου πιστωσουν ενα παγιο και παραυτα πρεπει να πληρωσω 
Θεοι .... ειναι που θα πεσουν πιστεψε με

----------


## Panagioths

Επειδή το booster λειτουργεί με ένα συμβόλαιο Cosmote κινητής μέσω του οποίου σου δίνει δεδομένα μέσω του 3g/4g αν το διακόψεις σαν υπηρεσία τότε σου χρεώνουν και τα τέλη αποσύνδεσης ενός συμβολαίου κινητής. Αυτή μάλλον είναι η λογική τους αλλά το θέμα είναι τι υπέγραψες/συμφώνησες εσύ. Το οτι αυτοί το έχουν συνδιάσει έτσι γιατί τους βολεύει δεν σημαίνει οτι θα πρέπει να σε χρεώνουν κιόλας νταβατζιλίκια  :Smile:

----------


## dleyteris

> Επειδή το booster λειτουργεί με ένα συμβόλαιο Cosmote κινητής μέσω του οποίου σου δίνει δεδομένα μέσω του 3g/4g αν το διακόψεις σαν υπηρεσία τότε σου χρεώνουν και τα τέλη αποσύνδεσης ενός συμβολαίου κινητής. Αυτή μάλλον είναι η λογική τους αλλά το θέμα είναι τι υπέγραψες/συμφώνησες εσύ. Το οτι αυτοί το έχουν συνδιάσει έτσι γιατί τους βολεύει δεν σημαίνει οτι θα πρέπει να σε χρεώνουν κιόλας νταβατζιλίκια


Aυτο ακριβως ειπε η κοπελα στο 13888 .
Ε εκει της απαντησα οτι ειναι συμπληρωματικη υπηρεσια πανω σε 2Play υπηρεσια δεν μπορεις να την "βαφτισεις" υπηρεσια κινητης τηλεφωνιας.
Στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι αυτο υπηρεσια κινητης τηλεφωνιας αλλα οταν με διαβεβαιωσαν 2 υπαλληλοι απο γερμανο και μια απο 13888 οτι δεν θα πληρωσω τελος διακοπης αρκεστηκα σε αυτο.
Απο εκει και περα θα ζητησω να μου στειλουν ηλεκτρονικα τους ορους και το συμβολαιο που υπεγραψα και βλεποντας και κανοντας

----------


## MIKU

> Δυστυχώς φίλε μου δε θα βρεις άκρη με δαύτους.το ίδιο μου έκαναν κ εμενα που διέκοψα στις 17.8. Και μάλιστα εκτός απο τα 10€ που μου χρέωσαν ως τέλος αποσύνδεσης, συνέχιζαν κ μου χρέωναν κανονικά το πάγιο της υπηρεσίας ενώ είχα κανει αίτηση διακοπής και είχα επιστρέψει τον εξοπλισμό τους, με αποτέλεσμα να τρέχω πάλι σε κατάστημα κοσμοτε για να κανω εκ νέου αίτηση παραπόνων και επιστροφής των χρεωθεί των παγίων. 20 μέρες μετά και ακομα περιμένω την εγγραφή απάντηση τους. Απλά τραγικοί...


Παω στοιχημα οτι το παραπονο σου "χαθηκε" στα γραφειοκρατικα γραναζια του οτε....

----------


## anthip09

> Παω στοιχημα οτι το παραπονο σου "χαθηκε" στα γραφειοκρατικα γραναζια του οτε....


Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τους χαρίσω 3 πάγια...θα κάνω λίγο υπομονή ακόμα μέχρι να εκδοθεί ο επόμενος λογαριασμός κ αν δεν έχουν πιστώσει τα χρήματα που μου οφείλουν θα τους πάρει και θα τους σηκώσει...

----------


## kanenas3

Ξέρει κανείς αν έχουν ενεργοποιήση το κλείδωμα στην κεραία ή κάποιο άλλο είδος κλειδώματος; Μου ζητάει εδώ και λίγες μέρες σύνδεση στη σταθερή γραμμή!

----------


## rikos

Τι ακριβώς σου βγάζει; Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα screenshot?




> Ξέρει κανείς αν έχουν ενεργοποιήση το κλείδωμα στην κεραία ή κάποιο άλλο είδος κλειδώματος; Μου ζητάει εδώ και λίγες μέρες σύνδεση στη σταθερή γραμμή!

----------


## kanenas3

> Τι ακριβώς σου βγάζει; Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα screenshot?


http://imgur.com/LGv5ABG

Ζητάει να το συνδέσω σε γραμμή. Αν το κάνω παίζει κανονικά. Με το που βγάζω το καλώδιο τίποτα.

----------


## yiwrgos

μετα βιας πιανω 4mbps στη σταθερη γραμμη, οταν εβαλα το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ δυστηχως επειδη δεν συγχρονιζει τοσο καλα μου εριξε τη γραμμη στο 1.7mbps με αποτελεσμα να μην δουλευει το replay tv στο οτε tv. Κατα τα αλλα σηκωνε μεχρι 60mbps αλλα οταν το διεκοψα στις 29 μερες με χρεωσαν τελος αποσυνδεσης 10 ευρω ενω με ειχαν διαβεβαιωσει οτι δεν υπαρχει καμια χρεωση.

----------


## rikos

> http://imgur.com/LGv5ABG
> 
> Ζητάει να το συνδέσω σε γραμμή. Αν το κάνω παίζει κανονικά. Με το που βγάζω το καλώδιο τίποτα.


Περίεργο! Πήρες την τεχνική υποστήριξη; Βρήκες άκρη;

----------


## Dodolo

> μετα βιας πιανω 4mbps στη σταθερη γραμμη, οταν εβαλα το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ δυστηχως επειδη δεν συγχρονιζει τοσο καλα μου εριξε τη γραμμη στο 1.7mbps με αποτελεσμα να μην δουλευει το replay tv στο οτε tv. Κατα τα αλλα σηκωνε μεχρι 60mbps αλλα οταν το διεκοψα στις 29 μερες με χρεωσαν τελος αποσυνδεσης 10 ευρω ενω με ειχαν διαβεβαιωσει οτι δεν υπαρχει καμια χρεωση.


Δηλαδή όποτε κι αν το κόψεις, πρέπει να πληρώσεις 10 ευρώπουλα;

----------


## kanenas3

> Περίεργο! Πήρες την τεχνική υποστήριξη; Βρήκες άκρη;


Όταν το έχω στη πρίζα παίζει κανονικά με 4G! Μόλις το βγάλω παπαλα! Τι να τους πω; Ότι αν πάρω το ρούτερ αλλού δεν παίζει;;;  :Cool:

----------


## iLLiCiT

> Όταν το έχω στη πρίζα παίζει κανονικά με 4G! Μόλις το βγάλω παπαλα! Τι να τους πω; Ότι αν πάρω το ρούτερ αλλού δεν παίζει;;;


Οτι όταν σου κόπηκε λόγω βλάβης η dsl δεν λειτούργησε σαν backup internet από μόνο του ίσως?  :Whistle:

----------


## kanenas3

> Οτι όταν σου κόπηκε λόγω βλάβης η dsl δεν λειτούργησε σαν backup internet από μόνο του ίσως?


Καλά το λες αλλά δε θα μου λύσει το πρόβλημα γιατί θα μου πούνε σύνδεσε το. Άμα παίζει θα σου πούνε οκ ήταν τυχαίο.

Υπάρχει κανένας άλλος που να το έχει δουλέψει μακριά από τη σταθερή του σύνδεση;

----------


## Αντώνης Ρηγάκης

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και καλή χρονιά.
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικά με το hybrid.
Αν π.χ. για να δω μία ταινία χρειάζομαι 7Μbps και το ADSL μου φτάνει μέχρι τα 6Mbps (i whish..) θα ενεργοποιηθεί προφανώς το hybrid αλλά θα περάσει όλος ο όγκος στο 4G ή μόνο το 1Μbps που υπολείπεται; Κάνει bonding δηλαδή των γραμμών ή διαλέγει απλώς γραμμή;
Επίσης αυτό το "χρειάζεται 7Μbps" μία ταινία, τι ακριβώς σημαίνει για το replay tv της Cosmote?
Χρειάζεται 7Mbps αλλά εμείς παρέχουμε 28Μbps οπότε θα την κατεβάσει ο αποκωδικοποιητής στο 1/4 του χρόνου αλλά θα περάσει από το 4G ο όγκος των υπολειπόμενων 22Mbps?

----------


## pankostas

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά και καλή χρονιά.
> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικά με το hybrid.
> Αν π.χ. για να δω μία ταινία χρειάζομαι 7Μbps και το ADSL μου φτάνει μέχρι τα 6Mbps (i whish..) θα ενεργοποιηθεί προφανώς το hybrid αλλά θα περάσει όλος ο όγκος στο 4G ή μόνο το 1Μbps που υπολείπεται; Κάνει bonding δηλαδή των γραμμών ή διαλέγει απλώς γραμμή;
> Επίσης αυτό το "χρειάζεται 7Μbps" μία ταινία, τι ακριβώς σημαίνει για το replay tv της Cosmote?
> Χρειάζεται 7Mbps αλλά εμείς παρέχουμε 28Μbps οπότε θα την κατεβάσει ο αποκωδικοποιητής στο 1/4 του χρόνου αλλά θα περάσει από το 4G ο όγκος των υπολειπόμενων 22Mbps?



Ναι θα κατεβαζει 6 από το adsl και το υπόλοιπο 1 από το 4G.
Συγκεκριμένα για το cosmote tv όχι δεν κάνει cache όλη την ταινία, οπότε θα κατεβάζει μόνο ότι ζητάει. 
Μόνο αν πατήσεις "ληψη" θα έχεις κατανάλωση. 
Όταν είχα speedbooster  τα είχα τσεκάρει. Αλλά το έκλεισα, γιατί ήθελα περισσότερα gb, όπως και το με το ρουτερ huawei είχα αρκετές αποσυνδέσεις,και με κλείδωναν πολύ χαμηλά.

----------


## MIKU

Και τώρα που δίνει τα 40GB με 9,90 είναι πολύ καλύτερο.

----------


## jap

Να ρωτήσω το εξής: Έχω το speedboost από τέλος Οκτωβρίου. Δεν έχω τηλέφωνο cosmote, για ειδοποιήσεις κ.λπ. μου έχουν συνδέσει το vodafone κινητό μου. Το θέμα είναι πως εκτός από το 2ευρω στον κανονικό λογαριασμό του DP δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα χωριστός λογαριασμός για τα υπόλοιπα 7,90 το μήνα. Σε συνομιλία με το 13888 και μετά από μπόλικες αναμονές, μου είπαν πως επειδή δεν υπάρχει κινητό cosmote με συμβόλαιο, ο λογαριασμός για το 8ευρω θα βγαίνει ανά δίμηνο,  με τον πρώτο αρχές Ιανουαρίου. Ο λογαριασμός DP βγήκε, όχι όμως πάλι ο έξτρα λογαριασμός. Θέλω να λύσω το θέμα για να μην έρθουν όλα μαζεμένα. Τώρα είμαστε λίγο παραπάνω από 2,5 μήνες. 

Επειδή στο 13888 είναι δύσκολο να βρεις εξυπηρετητή να ξέρει να απαντήσει, έχει κανείς εμπειρία αντίστοιχη; Πότε βγαίνει εν πάσει περιπτώσει αυτός ο λογαριασμός; Να τους ξαναενοχλήσω;

----------


## guardian13

επειδη παιζει και να μου εχουν ερθει μονο 2 λογαριασμοι του booster απο τον μαιο που το εχω,και επειδη εχω και κινητο cosmote,μην ακους τι σου λενε. απλα βγαλε την sim απο το Modem,γραψε καπου τον σειριακο της,αντε σε ενα γερμανο να σου πουν το νουμερο που αντιστοιχει σε αυτη την καρτα,και καθε μηνα πηγαινε να πληρωνεις τα 8€ λεγοντας απλα το νουμερο που αντιστοιχει στο speedbooster.

----------


## MIKU

Καλά χάλασε και το λογιστήριο του ΟΤΕ;;

----------


## jap

Καλά, θα τα βάζω σε εναν κουμπαρά μέχρι να τα ζητησουν

----------


## cyberten

> Μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει speedest??


Κι εγώ θα ήθελα ένα speedest. Παρακαλώ πολύ όσοι το έχετε αγοράσει...

----------


## jap

Εγώ το ξεφορτώθηκα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα. Χωρίς δυνατότητα να παρακολουθώ πόσα GB είχαν ξοδευτεί, η υπηρεσία μου ήταν άχρηστη. Ευτυχώς είχαν κάνει λάθος, με χρέωναν 15 ευρώ το μήνα αντί για 10 και με είχαν βάλει σε αορίστου. Και με άφησαν να το διακόψω χωρίς ποινή και θα μου πιστώσουν τη διαφορά. Με το λογαριασμό βρήκα άκρη μετά από πολλά τηλεφωνήματα στο 13888, το 10ψήφιο μου το είπαν τηλεφωνικά και μετά έβγαλα άκρη με το τμήμα κινητής.



Μόνο DSL


DSL+4G


DSL+4G με πρόσθετη κεραία

----------


## cyberten

> Εγώ το ξεφορτώθηκα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα. Χωρίς δυνατότητα να παρακολουθώ πόσα GB είχαν ξοδευτεί, η υπηρεσία μου ήταν άχρηστη. Ευτυχώς είχαν κάνει λάθος, με χρέωναν 15 ευρώ το μήνα αντί για 10 και με είχαν βάλει σε αορίστου. Και με άφησαν να το διακόψω χωρίς ποινή και θα μου πιστώσουν τη διαφορά. Με το λογαριασμό βρήκα άκρη μετά από πολλά τηλεφωνήματα στο 13888, το 10ψήφιο μου το είπαν τηλεφωνικά και μετά έβγαλα άκρη με το τμήμα κινητής.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179987Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179988
> Μόνο DSL
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 179990
> DSL+4G
> 
> ...



Πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που έστειλες. Θα μπορούσες να προσφέρεις επιπλέον πληροφόρηση για την πρόσθετη κεραία που αναφέρεις στις τελευταίες εικόνες;

----------


## jap

Συγκεκριμένα πήρα και του έβαλα μια σαν αυτή. Από 1-2 μπάρες, πήγαμε στις 2 σταθερές, στα τελευταία στις 2-3 αλλά χωρίς να αλλάζει η ταχύτητα. Αν είχε και μεγαλύτερο καλώδιο (από 2 m που έχει) να τη βγάλω στο μπαλκόνι θα έδινε και ακόμα μεγαλύτερη βελτίωση του σήματος. Τα 35dBi που λέει θεωρώ ότι είναι μούφα βέβαια. Είναι με διπλό καλώδιο με βύσματα βιδωτά, πάει ένα σε κάθε υποδοχή του HA35, κινέζικης κατασκευής. 

Το δικό μου θέμα είναι πως, μη έχοντας κινητό με συμβόλαιο στην κοσμοτέ, δεν μπορούσα να παρακολουθώ την κατανάλωση των GB, τα μηνύματα έρχονταν κανονικά στα 80 και 100% αλλά τι να το κάνω τότε; Τεχνικά η υπηρεσία έπαιζε άψογα, την ψόφια γραμμή μου την έκανε 'κανονική' να το πούμε έτσι, κι αν δεν υπήρχαν τα μηνιαία όρια θα το έψαχνα ακόμα περισσότερο μήπως μετακινήσω το router ώστε να βγάλω την κεραία έξω, όπου έχω 3 μπάρες 4G με τα κινητά cosmote.

----------


## cyberten

> Συγκεκριμένα πήρα και του έβαλα μια σαν αυτή. Από 1-2 μπάρες, πήγαμε στις 2 σταθερές, στα τελευταία στις 2-3 αλλά χωρίς να αλλάζει η ταχύτητα. Αν είχε και μεγαλύτερο καλώδιο (από 2 m που έχει) να τη βγάλω στο μπαλκόνι θα έδινε και ακόμα μεγαλύτερη βελτίωση του σήματος. Τα 35dBi που λέει θεωρώ ότι είναι μούφα βέβαια. Είναι με διπλό καλώδιο με βύσματα βιδωτά, πάει ένα σε κάθε υποδοχή του HA35, κινέζικης κατασκευής. 
> 
> Το δικό μου θέμα είναι πως, μη έχοντας κινητό με συμβόλαιο στην κοσμοτέ, δεν μπορούσα να παρακολουθώ την κατανάλωση των GB, τα μηνύματα έρχονταν κανονικά στα 80 και 100% αλλά τι να το κάνω τότε; Τεχνικά η υπηρεσία έπαιζε άψογα, την ψόφια γραμμή μου την έκανε 'κανονική' να το πούμε έτσι, κι αν δεν υπήρχαν τα μηνιαία όρια θα το έψαχνα ακόμα περισσότερο μήπως μετακινήσω το router ώστε να βγάλω την κεραία έξω, όπου έχω 3 μπάρες 4G με τα κινητά cosmote.


Δεν ξέρω αν από την αρχή της παροχής της υπηρεσίας δίνουν τον ίδιο hybrid access router παρατηρώ όμως ότι ο HA35 δεν έχει κανένα SMA connector κι επομένως η σύνδεση μιας κεραίας όμοιας με αυτής που περιγράφεις νομίζω δεν είναι εφικτή (στην περιγραφή λέει ότι θέλει υποδοχή για 2 SMA). Τέλος οφείλω να πω ότι αν και στη σελίδα της Cosmote περιγράφει το router με την ονομασία HA-35 αν κατεβάσεις το pdf manual σου λέει ο τίτλος ου αρχείου ότι είναι ο HG 658 V2 οπότε "μπάζει" λίγο η υπόθεση...Το ψάχνω αν και έχω καλή γραμμή όμως λόγω VOIP τηλεφωνίας το ξανακοιτάω γιατί αν για κάποιο λόγο μου χαλάσει το σταθερό τηλέφωνο θα έχω προβλήματα!

----------


## jap

Το έχεις το router ή το λες θεωρητικά; Το manual είναι εδώ, στο σχήμα της σελίδας 7



στο σημείο που έχω σημειώσει με κίτρινο έχει ένα πλαστικό που αφαιρείται. Από κάτω είναι 2 υποδοχές θηλυκά SMA.

- - - Updated - - -

Δίκιο έχεις, δεν το αναφέρει πουθενά ότι παίρνει κεραία. Εγώ πρέπει να το είχα διαβάσει εδώ, κάποιες σελίδες πριν, ή ίσως σε άλλο thread. Είχα ρωτήσει κιόλας αλλά δεν είχε απαντήσει κανείς, μόνος το έψαξα τι κεραία να το βάλω.

----------


## cyberten

> Το έχεις το router ή το λες θεωρητικά; Το manual είναι εδώ, στο σχήμα της σελίδας 7
> 
> 
> 
> στο σημείο που έχω σημειώσει με κίτρινο έχει ένα πλαστικό που αφαιρείται. Από κάτω είναι 2 υποδοχές θηλυκά SMA.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Δίκιο έχεις, δεν το αναφέρει πουθενά ότι παίρνει κεραία. Εγώ πρέπει να το είχα διαβάσει εδώ, κάποιες σελίδες πριν, ή ίσως σε άλλο thread. Είχα ρωτήσει κιόλας αλλά δεν είχε απαντήσει κανείς, μόνος το έψαξα τι κεραία να το βάλω.


Διάβασα το manual ηλεκτρονικά, δεν τον έχω ακόμα, όπως είπες δεν το αναφέρει κάπου για την εξωτερική κεραία και γ'αυτό επέμεινα στο ερώτημα. Έχω μια μικρή ανησυχία, όπως ανέφερα και πριν, με την VOIP τηλεφωνία που έχω ενεργοποιημένη (Θα μιλήσω όμως με Cosmote και θα το επιλύσω).

----------


## jap

Κι εγώ VOIP είχα και έχω. Όπως παίζει το speedport, έτσι και το ΗΑ35. Το μόνο χαζό που έχει είναι ότι εκεί που συνδέονται τα βύσματα των τηλεφώνων (6 στο παραπάνω σχήμα) είναι βαθουλωμένο όλο αυτό το τμήμα με τις υποδοχές και αν έχεις ανταπτοράκι που κάνει το τηλέφωνο ντούμπλεξ δεν χωράει καν να μπει. Στο speedport μπαίνει αλλά δεν κουμπώνει, εδώ καν δεν μπαίνει. Η λύση που έκανα εγώ γιατί δεν είχα πρόχειρη προέκταση ήταν να βάλω ένα φίλτρο (που δεν χρειάζεται για άλλους λόγους).

----------


## cyberten

Υπάρχει πουθενά διαθέσιμη πληροφορία σχετικά με εκπομπές SAR του ρούτερ; Θα πρέπει να το τοποθετήσω σε παιδικό δωμάτιο και μ'ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ αυτό γιατί θα είναι συνεχώς σε λειτουργία.

- - - Updated - - -




> Κι εγώ VOIP είχα και έχω. Όπως παίζει το speedport, έτσι και το ΗΑ35. Το μόνο χαζό που έχει είναι ότι εκεί που συνδέονται τα βύσματα των τηλεφώνων (6 στο παραπάνω σχήμα) είναι βαθουλωμένο όλο αυτό το τμήμα με τις υποδοχές και αν έχεις ανταπτοράκι που κάνει το τηλέφωνο ντούμπλεξ δεν χωράει καν να μπει. Στο speedport μπαίνει αλλά δεν κουμπώνει, εδώ καν δεν μπαίνει. Η λύση που έκανα εγώ γιατί δεν είχα πρόχειρη προέκταση ήταν να βάλω ένα φίλτρο (που δεν χρειάζεται για άλλους λόγους).


Δεν έχω αυτό το πρόβλημα γιατί έχω συνδέσει την "επιστροφή" της κεντρικής πρίζας του ΟΤΕ πάνω στο ρούτερ για να έχω τηλεφωνικό σήμα σε κάθε πρίζα του σπιτιού.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Υπάρχει πουθενά διαθέσιμη πληροφορία σχετικά με εκπομπές SAR του ρούτερ; Θα πρέπει να το τοποθετήσω σε παιδικό δωμάτιο και μ'ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ αυτό γιατί θα είναι συνεχώς σε λειτουργία.


καλημερα, αυτο δεν θα το συνιστουσα οσο SAR και να εχει! καλυτερα να βρεις αλλον τροπο!

----------


## rikos

> Κι εγώ θα ήθελα ένα speedest. Παρακαλώ πολύ όσοι το έχετε αγοράσει...


Ορίστε και από μένα το speedtest!

----------


## cyberten

> καλημερα, αυτο δεν θα το συνιστουσα οσο SAR και να εχει! καλυτερα να βρεις αλλον τροπο!



Είναι ο μόνος λόγος που δεν το έχω βάλει τόσο καιρό τώρα... Αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό η "μεταφορά" μιας κεντρικής πρίζας σε άλλο σημείο του σπιτιού χωρίς μερεμέτια!

----------


## Nikiforos

> Είναι ο μόνος λόγος που δεν το έχω βάλει τόσο καιρό τώρα... Αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό η "μεταφορά" μιας κεντρικής πρίζας σε άλλο σημείο του σπιτιού χωρίς μερεμέτια!


καταλαβαινω την δυσκολια αλλα ειναι σημαντικοτατος ο λογος να το κανεις!
εναλλακτικα μπορεις να εχεις εξωτερικο καλωδιο και να το κρυψεις κατω χαμηλα αν σε περνουν τα σημεια, μεσα σε καναλακι λευκο πχ κτλ.
Οπως και να εχει μια τετοια συσκευη πιστευω οτι εχει δυνατοτερο σημα απο κινητο τηλεφωνο.
Πολυς κοσμος τις φοβαται αυτες και σιγουρα ειναι πολυ χειροτερο απο wifi.

----------


## john_tsi

Το HA35-10 δεν υποστηρίζει IPv6;
Ρωτάω γιατί πριν με το Speedport W724 στην ίδια γραμμή / PC ήμουν OK, ενώ τώρα έχω μόνο IPv4.
Επίσης το τελευταίο firmware είναι το V100R001C78B016a;

----------


## johnbeis

Γεια σας μολις γραφτηκα στο forum και εγω Σκέφτομαι και εγω να βαλω το speed booster του οτε καθοτι η γραμμη dsl μου με το ζορι ποιανει 6mbps ταχυτητα Αυτό που ηθελα να μαθω και να ρωτησω σε οσους το εχουν στην κατοχή τους το εν λογω router είναι τι ETHERNET ports exei 10/100 η Gbyte 1000.Γιατι στο manual δεν ειδα καπου να το αναφερει Στο 13888 που ρωτησα μου ειπαν ότι είναι Gbyte Ethernet αλλα πως να με σιγουρος αν λενε αληθεια  Ευχαριστω

----------


## cyberten

Με ενημέρωσαν από Τ.Υ. ότι για λίγες ημέρες έχουν διαφημιστική προώθηση (η οποία ίσως δεν ανακοινωθεί στην ιστοσελίδα γιατί θα είναι πολύ σύντομη μου είπαν) με τιμή 5,5€ (από 9,5€ που γράφει στην ιστοσελίδα) για δέσμευση 18/24 μήνες για τα 20GB (τα επιπλέον 20GB έως 31/7/2016 ισχύουν κανονικά). Εγώ πάντως το έκλεισα για 24 μήνες!

----------


## jap

Καλά, και τα επιπλέον 20 φαντάζομαι θα συνεχισοιυν να τα δινοιυν, έτσι όπως είναι η υπηρεσία (επικουρική της σταθερής σύνδεσης) όσα και να δώσουν λιγα είναι. Καλη η έστω και προσωρινή μείωση τιμής, αν δώσουν και τη δυνατότητα σε οσες περιοχές μπει πριν το 18/24μηνο vdsl να γίνεται διακοπή χωρίς ποινή καλό θα ειναι.

----------


## johnbeis

Αυτό με τα 5.5 ευρω ισχυει εκανα την πεμπτη ανανανεωση συμβολαιου και εβαλα και το speed booster σε αυτή την τιμη Για τον ΕΤHERNET μηπως ξερει καποιος να μου απαντηση αν είναι Gb Ethernet??

----------


## john_tsi

Σύμφωνα με το interface του modem/router αλλά και του switch μου, η συσκευή υποστηρίζει Gigabit Ethernet.

----------


## johnbeis

Σε ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια φιλε μου Μενει τωρα να δω ποτε θα το παραλαβω Από την Πεμπτη που εκανα την ανανεωση ακομη καμια ειδοποιηση από το 13888

----------


## mion_15

τελικα με αλλο ρουτερ παιζει το speed booster?

----------


## rigel72

> Γεια σασ.Το εβαλα κ εγω χθεσ αλλα εχει προβλημα.Μια παει 58-65 μια 13-17 στο speedtest.Περιμενω να με παρουν απ τον οτε


Τελικά σου λύθηκε αυτό το πρόβλημα γιατι και σε μενα κατι τέτοια μου κανει. Ακόμα και χωρις 4g η ταχύτητα ανεβοκατεβαινει.

----------


## cyberten

Υπάρχει καρτέλα όπου μπορώ να δω αν συγχρονίζει σε 3G ή 4G? Έως τώρα η διαφορά μου είδα ήταν μόλις 8Mbps δλδ το VDSL συγχρονίζει με 27Μbps (αυτή τη στιγμή) και στη δοκιμή κατεβάσματος του ubuntu κατέβαζα με 32Mbps (ή 4,3 MB/sec) κι αυτό όχι σταθερά αλλά έπαιζε!

----------


## rigel72

> Υπάρχει καρτέλα όπου μπορώ να δω αν συγχρονίζει σε 3G ή 4G? Έως τώρα η διαφορά μου είδα ήταν μόλις 8Mbps δλδ το VDSL συγχρονίζει με 27Μbps (αυτή τη στιγμή) και στη δοκιμή κατεβάσματος του ubuntu κατέβαζα με 32Mbps (ή 4,3 MB/sec) κι αυτό όχι σταθερά αλλά έπαιζε!


Στην κεντρική σελίδα, επάνω γωνιά δείχνει με τι συνδέεται 4G h 3G. Σε speed test ... σου ανεβοκατεβαινει και σενα ι ταχυτητα?

----------


## jap

> Υπάρχει καρτέλα όπου μπορώ να δω αν συγχρονίζει σε 3G ή 4G? Έως τώρα η διαφορά μου είδα ήταν μόλις 8Mbps δλδ το VDSL συγχρονίζει με 27Μbps (αυτή τη στιγμή) και στη δοκιμή κατεβάσματος του ubuntu κατέβαζα με 32Mbps (ή 4,3 MB/sec) κι αυτό όχι σταθερά αλλά έπαιζε!


Φαίνεται και από το χρώμα στο λαμπάκι της σύνδεσης. Γαλάζιο προς το πράσινο = 3G, Βαθύ έντονο μπλε = 4G. Τι χρώμα έχεις και πόσες μπάρες;

----------


## rigel72

> Φαίνεται και από το χρώμα στο λαμπάκι της σύνδεσης. Γαλάζιο προς το πράσινο = 3G, Βαθύ έντονο μπλε = 4G. Τι χρώμα έχεις και πόσες μπάρες;


Στο manual πάντως λέει Γαλάζιο... 4G... και Μπλε  3G

https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/documen...c-0a702dda6d0c

----------


## cyberten

Έχω γαλάζιο αλλά θέλω να δω και πόσο γράφει εντός ρούτερ γιατί με σήμα 3 γραμμές κερδίζω μόνο 10-17Mbps απο τη γραμμη. Δεν ειναι περίεργο;

----------


## anderm

Δοκιμασε ενα speedtest με το κινητό σου σε 4G να δεις εαν παιρνει παρόμοιες τιμες.

----------


## cyberten

Το κινητό είναι στη Vodafone. Το θέμα είναι ότι έχω παρατηρήσει πως στο μπροστινό μέρος του σπιτιού "παίζει" η Vodafone ενώ στο πίσω η Cosmote (εκεί τυχαία βρίσκεται και η 1η πρίζα του ΟΤΕ). Παρόλα αυτά και προς απογόητευσή μου και η Voda είχε χάλια σήμα (ακόμα και στο μπροστινό μέρος) και πάνω που ξεκίνησα το speedtest από 4G έπεσε σε H+. Ωστόσο αυτό δεν είναι γενικό γιατί παλιότερα που το κοίταζα πιο εντατικά είχα πιάσει έως 30Mbps με Voda στο κινητό.

----------


## jap

> Στο manual πάντως λέει Γαλάζιο... 4G... και Μπλε  3G
> 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/documen...c-0a702dda6d0c


Συγγνώμη για το μπέρδεμα, δεν το έχω πια...

----------


## thanasiskes

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση, το ασύρματο δίκτυο μέχρι τι ταχύτητα πιάνει;

----------


## MIKU

> Παιδιά μια ερώτηση, το ασύρματο δίκτυο μέχρι τι ταχύτητα πιάνει;


έως 60

----------


## john_tsi

> έως 60


Νομίζω ο φίλος παραπάνω ρωτάει για Wi-Fi, εσύ αυτό που αναφέρεις αφορά τη σύζευξη του 4G. 
Το Wi-Fi του modem/router που δίνει η Cosmote υποστηρίζει μόνο τη μπάντα των 2,4 GHz και MIMO 2x2 για 802.11n με θεωρητική μέγιστη ταχύτητα τα 150 Mbps, με τη χρήση ανάλογου εξοπλισμού στις συνδεδεμένες προς αυτό συσκευές. 
Η ισχύς του θα έλεγα ότι είναι τυπική αλλά ικανοποιητική.

----------


## cyberten

> Στην κεντρική σελίδα, επάνω γωνιά δείχνει με τι συνδέεται 4G h 3G. Σε speed test ... σου ανεβοκατεβαινει και σενα ι ταχυτητα?


Πράγματι επάνω δεξιά γράφει 4G



ωστόσο στην καρτέλα 'Internet'->'Internet Settings', γράφει UMTS δλδ 3G...



Επομένως, τί ακριβώς παίζει;;;;

----------


## rigel72

Mε UMTS  δεν θα πρέπει να πιάνεις πάνω απο 2 Μbps ....

UMTS (Universal Mobile Telecommunications System) 3G -- 384Kbps to 2Mbps

 Σε speedtest  πόσο αύξηση βλέπεις αν ενεργοποιήσεις το  bonding ?

----------


## cyberten

> Mε UMTS  δεν θα πρέπει να πιάνεις πάνω απο 2 Μbps ....
> 
> UMTS (Universal Mobile Telecommunications System) 3G -- 384Kbps to 2Mbps
> 
>  Σε speedtest  πόσο αύξηση βλέπεις αν ενεργοποιήσεις το  bonding ?


Το bonding δεν το κλείνω ποτέ. Στη δική μου περίπτωση είδα αύξηση ταχύτητας 10-17 Mbps  πάντως.

----------


## jap

Το φωτάκι δες τι χρώμα έχει. To UMTS για LTE μπορεί να έχει θεωρητική μέγιστη ταχύτητα έως 100. (είναι ονομασία-ομπρέλα, μπορεί να αοφρά 3G, HSPA+ ή στην περίπτωσή μας LTE)

Καλά είσαι. Αν θες την παραπάνω αύξηση ταχύτητας (και δεν σου εξαντλούνται τα GB) βλέπεις το θέμα τοποθέτησης router/κεραίας.

----------


## cyberten

> Το φωτάκι δες τι χρώμα έχει. To UMTS για LTE μπορεί να έχει θεωρητική μέγιστη ταχύτητα έως 100. (είναι ονομασία-ομπρέλα, μπορεί να αοφρά 3G, HSPA+ ή στην περίπτωσή μας LTE)
> 
> Καλά είσαι. Αν θες την παραπάνω αύξηση ταχύτητας (και δεν σου εξαντλούνται τα GB) βλέπεις το θέμα τοποθέτησης router/κεραίας.


Το φωτάκι είναι γαλάζιο και το σήμα είναι τρεις γραμμές (δλδ "τέρμα")...

----------


## jap

Άρα ο περιορισμός (το μονο 16-17 από τα δυνάμει πολύ περισσότερα) έχει να κάνει κυρίως με το σήμα 4G της cosmote στην περιοχή σου, άλλους χρήστες στην ίδια κεραία κ.λπ. Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα. Δοκίμασε μήπως αλλάζοντας θέση στο router γίνει κάτι, αλλά μην περιμένεις δραματική βελτίωση.

----------


## cyberten

> Άρα ο περιορισμός (το μονο 16-17 από τα δυνάμει πολύ περισσότερα) έχει να κάνει κυρίως με το σήμα 4G της cosmote στην περιοχή σου, άλλους χρήστες στην ίδια κεραία κ.λπ. Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα. Δοκίμασε μήπως αλλάζοντας θέση στο router γίνει κάτι, αλλά μην περιμένεις δραματική βελτίωση.


Καλύτερα ας μην περιμένω τίποτα... κινητή είναι αυτή, δεν είναι τίποτα εγγυημένο  :Wink: !

----------


## ariusbb

Καλημέρα παιδιά.
Πήρα και εγώ την προσφορά με τα 5,5€.
Έχω VDSL50.

Τράβηξα το καλώδιο VDSL από το router και έκανα speed test για να δω πόσα πιάνει το speedtest και πήγε 47/5Mbit (down/up).
Με VDSL έχω άλλα τόσα... Πιάνω όμως συνολικά 81/7 (down/up).
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να περιορίζει ο ΟΤΕ το 4G; Έβαλα στο ίδιο σημείο το κινητό μου και από 4G Cosmote πιάνει 70Mbit.

Άντε πες και καλά το download να είναι στο όριο - το upload όμως να είναι μόνο 5Mbit δεν δικαιολογείται. Μήπως το έχουν περιορίσει τα 50/5 και αυτό;

----------


## cyberten

> Καλημέρα παιδιά.
> Πήρα και εγώ την προσφορά με τα 5,5€.
> Έχω VDSL50.
> 
> Τράβηξα το καλώδιο VDSL από το router και έκανα speed test για να δω πόσα πιάνει το speedtest και πήγε 47/5Mbit (down/up).
> Με VDSL έχω άλλα τόσα... Πιάνω όμως συνολικά 81/7 (down/up).
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να περιορίζει ο ΟΤΕ το 4G; Έβαλα στο ίδιο σημείο το κινητό μου και από 4G Cosmote πιάνει 70Mbit.
> 
> Άντε πες και καλά το download να είναι στο όριο - το upload όμως να είναι μόνο 5Mbit δεν δικαιολογείται. Μήπως το έχουν περιορίσει τα 50/5 και αυτό;


Σε ότι αφορά το upstream, ναι ξεκάθαρα το έχουν περιορίσει στα 5Mbit και αυτό φαίνεται στην περιγραφή της υπηρεσίας (έως 60Mbit Downstream και 5Mbit Upstream). Το ερώτημά σου είναι γιατί δεν πιάνεις 47Mbit*2 (Vdsl + Booster) στο Downstream δλδ; Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω... Ίσως βέβαια η απάντηση να είναι η προφανής ότι δλδ η ταχύτητες στο 4G δεν είναι επουδενί εγγυημένες και η χωρητικότητα του φάσματος μεταβάλλεται αναλόγως του πόσοι είναι συνδεδεμένοι "επάνω" στην ίδια κεραία κλπ κλπ. Μπορεί και όχι βέβαια... Παρόλα αυτά, ας δούμε τα πράγματα από τη θετική πλευρά. Είχες 47/5 και με επιπλέον 5,5€ σχεδόν το διπλασίασες  :One thumb up: ! Δεν συμφέρει η επένδυση  :Thinking: ;;;

----------


## ariusbb

ΟΚ - δεν είπα ότι δεν συμφέρει. Βέβαια για το upload με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο - θα προτιμούσα να έδιναν με €5,5 το μήνα πάνω από το VDSL 10Mbit upload + έως ΧΧΧ mbit download (όπως κάνουνε στο ADSL).

Η ερώτηση είναι: Το κλειδώνουν το 4G στα 50Mbit ή να του αλλάξω θέση και να περιμένω να δω 60Mbit (η αλήθεια είναι ότι το έχω λίγο χωμένο το modem).

----------


## cyberten

> ΟΚ - δεν είπα ότι δεν συμφέρει. Βέβαια για το upload με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο - θα προτιμούσα να έδιναν με €5,5 το μήνα πάνω από το VDSL 10Mbit upload + έως ΧΧΧ mbit download (όπως κάνουνε στο ADSL).
> 
> Η ερώτηση είναι: Το κλειδώνουν το 4G στα 50Mbit ή να του αλλάξω θέση και να περιμένω να δω 60Mbit (η αλήθεια είναι ότι το έχω λίγο χωμένο το modem).


Εξαρτάται τι σήμα πιάνεις (πόσες γραμμές σου δείχνει; ) εκεί που είναι τώρα...

----------


## ariusbb

Δεν το θυμάμαι τώρα για να στο πω απέξω - νομίζω είχε 2 γραμμές.
Με λίγα λόγια μου λες ότι άλλοι χρήστες πιάνουν 60mbit με το modemάκι μόνο από το 4G. Καταλαβαίνω σωστά;

----------


## pankostas

Ακυρο.....το μήνυμα που έγραψα. Κατά λάθος.

----------


## cyberten

> Δεν το θυμάμαι τώρα για να στο πω απέξω - νομίζω είχε 2 γραμμές.
> Με λίγα λόγια μου λες ότι άλλοι χρήστες πιάνουν 60mbit με το modemάκι μόνο από το 4G. Καταλαβαίνω σωστά;


Όχι δεν λέω αυτό. Στη δική μου περίπτωση με τρεις γραμμές πιάνω μέγιστο 17/3,5 Mbps. Η ταχύτητα στην κινητή δεν είναι δεδομένη πάντα και μεταβάλλεται συνεχώς. Οι λόγοι είναι αρκετοί, ενδεικτικά θα μπορούσα να αναφέρω το πλήθος συσκευών συνδεδεμένων σε μια κεραία, η πυκνότητα των κεραιών σε μια περιοχή, η χρήση όλων των συσκευών μαζί στην κεραία κλπ. Δεν είναι δλδ όπως στο VDSL! Ίσως αν έμενες Κολωνάκι να έπιανες 60/5 Mbps από το 4G (γιατί οι κεραίες που καλύπτουν την περιοχή είναι πάρα πολλές θεωρώ και αλληλοκαλυπτόμενες) αν όμως μένεις π.χ. Μενίδι, Ελευσίνα ή Σαρωνίδα μπορεί να πιάνεις λιγότερο ή το ίδιο... Δεν είναι δλδ "σώνει και καλά" εγγυημένο ότι επειδή έχεις κάλυψη 4G ότι θα πιάνεις και το μέγιστο εύρος που αντιστοιχεί στην παροχή του δικτύου. Βοήθησε κάπως αυτό που έγραψα;

----------


## ariusbb

> Όχι δεν λέω αυτό. Στη δική μου περίπτωση με τρεις γραμμές πιάνω μέγιστο 17/3,5 Mbps. Η ταχύτητα στην κινητή δεν είναι δεδομένη πάντα και μεταβάλλεται συνεχώς. Οι λόγοι είναι αρκετοί, ενδεικτικά θα μπορούσα να αναφέρω το πλήθος συσκευών συνδεδεμένων σε μια κεραία, η πυκνότητα των κεραιών σε μια περιοχή, η χρήση όλων των συσκευών μαζί στην κεραία κλπ. Δεν είναι δλδ όπως στο VDSL! Ίσως αν έμενες Κολωνάκι να έπιανες 60/5 Mbps από το 4G (γιατί οι κεραίες που καλύπτουν την περιοχή είναι πάρα πολλές θεωρώ και αλληλοκαλυπτόμενες) αν όμως μένεις π.χ. Μενίδι, Ελευσίνα ή Σαρωνίδα μπορεί να πιάνεις λιγότερο ή το ίδιο... Δεν είναι δλδ "σώνει και καλά" εγγυημένο ότι επειδή έχεις κάλυψη 4G ότι θα πιάνεις και το μέγιστο εύρος που αντιστοιχεί στην παροχή του δικτύου. Βοήθησε κάπως αυτό που έγραψα;


ΟΚ το ερώτημα μου είναι εάν έχει cap στα 50Mbit από το δίκτυο. Προφανώς το cap είναι στα 60Mbit.
Εννοείται ότι τα πιάνεις ανάλογα το load/σήμα κλπ...
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!

----------


## Panagioths

Καλησπέρα,
Δυο απορίες:
Α) Είναι υποχρεωτικό να συνδέσεις το hybrid access router στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή σου για να δουλέψει; Δηλαδή αν το έχω σαν 3g/4g modem router και να καταναλώνω τα δεδομένα της κινητής γίνεται;
Β) Μπορώ να δηλώσω διεύθυνση διαφορετική από αυτή της γραμμής μου και να το χρησιμοποιήσω;

----------


## pankostas

Ναι μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιείς μόνο ως 3g/4g

----------


## Panagioths

> Ναι μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιείς μόνο ως 3g/4g


Πολύ ευχάριστο αυτό. Με το home zone τι παίζει;

----------


## johnbeis

Γεια το boonding τι ακριβως κανει. Σε εμενα δεν βλεπω καμια διαφορα Με σκετη dsl το ιδιο  δουλευει μην πω και καλυτερα το internet οι σελιδες το κατεβασμα κλπ Μονο οταν βγαζω το καλωδιο dsl παει σφαιρα Κι σε speedtest που εκανα χωρις dsl επανω επιασα 47Mbs ταχυτητα μονο τοτε Με boonding 10 εως 15mbs Νομιζω οτι μπαινει σε λειτουργεια μονο οταν το bandwidth της dsl ζοριζεται Π.χ οταν βλεπω καμια ταινια Σε εσας σε λειτουργεια boonding oi σελιδες σας ανοιγουν ποιο γρηγορα?Οταν κατεβαζεται κατι βλεπετε διαφορα σε download speed Γιατι σε μενα  ειναι το ιδιο οπως με σκετη dsl

----------


## cyberten

> Γεια το boonding τι ακριβως κανει. Σε εμενα δεν βλεπω καμια διαφορα Με σκετη dsl το ιδιο  δουλευει μην πω και καλυτερα το internet οι σελιδες το κατεβασμα κλπ Μονο οταν βγαζω το καλωδιο dsl παει σφαιρα Κι σε speedtest που εκανα χωρις dsl επανω επιασα 47Mbs ταχυτητα μονο τοτε Με boonding 10 εως 15mbs Νομιζω οτι μπαινει σε λειτουργεια μονο οταν το bandwidth της dsl ζοριζεται Π.χ οταν βλεπω καμια ταινια Σε εσας σε λειτουργεια boonding oi σελιδες σας ανοιγουν ποιο γρηγορα?Οταν κατεβαζεται κατι βλεπετε διαφορα σε download speed Γιατι σε μενα  ειναι το ιδιο οπως με σκετη dsl


Από προσωπική εμπειρία ενημερώνω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα ρουτερ. Κι εμένα δεν "τραβούσε" από 4G (από Cosmote μου είπαν ότι η περιοχή μου καλύπτετε πλήρως από σήμα 4G και πως δεν δικαιολογείται το "επιπλέον" που κατεβάζει ο ρούτερ να είναι όσο έδειξαν τα χτεσινά speedtest) όσο έπρεπε να τραβήξει και ανάλωσα όλο το απόγευμα χτες για να το διερευνήσω. Έχει δηλωθεί ως βλάβη και θα με ενημερώσουν σχετικά για την αντικατάστασή του. Τέλος προς ενημέρωση όλων σας από Τ.Υ. ότι για το speedtest πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε την ιστοσελίδα *peta.speedtest.net* γιατί η παραδοσιακή σελίδα του speedtest μου ανέφεραν ότι αρκετές φορές δεν αναγνωρίζει τη γραμμή με το booster αλλά "βλέπει" μόνο το DSL.

----------


## rigel72

> Από προσωπική εμπειρία ενημερώνω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα ρουτερ. Κι εμένα δεν "τραβούσε" από 4G (από Cosmote μου είπαν ότι η περιοχή μου καλύπτετε πλήρως από σήμα 4G και πως δεν δικαιολογείται το "επιπλέον" που κατεβάζει ο ρούτερ να είναι όσο έδειξαν τα χτεσινά speedtest) όσο έπρεπε να τραβήξει και ανάλωσα όλο το απόγευμα χτες για να το διερευνήσω. Έχει δηλωθεί ως βλάβη και θα με ενημερώσουν σχετικά για την αντικατάστασή του. Τέλος προς ενημέρωση όλων σας από Τ.Υ. ότι για το speedtest πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε την ιστοσελίδα *peta.speedtest.net* γιατί η παραδοσιακή σελίδα του speedtest μου ανέφεραν ότι αρκετές φορές δεν αναγνωρίζει τη γραμμή με το booster αλλά "βλέπει" μόνο το DSL.


Και εγώ εχω προβλήματα με το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ. Τις τελευταίες μέρες ενω εχω σύνδεση VDSL50 συγχρονισμενος στα 46,  δεν κατεβαζα πανω απο  
0,5 Μb.  Ουτε με ρεσταρτ ουτε με επανεκινησεις έφτιαχνε. Τελικά μόλις απενεργοποιησα το bonding   πετάχτηκε to  download sta 5,5mb. To περίεργο ειναι πως το upload δεν ειχε κανενα πρόβλημα. Τελικα δια μαγείας το πρόβλημα φτιάχτηκε... αλλα το σύστημα μου φαίνεται πολύ αναξιόπιστο.

Σκεφτομαι το draytek 2860LN...  υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουλευει η SIM card με τα 40GB. Δεν με ενδιαφερει το Bonding...

----------


## cyberten

> Και εγώ εχω προβλήματα με το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ. Τις τελευταίες μέρες ενω εχω σύνδεση VDSL50 συγχρονισμενος στα 46,  δεν κατεβαζα πανω απο  
> 0,5 Μb.  Ουτε με ρεσταρτ ουτε με επανεκινησεις έφτιαχνε. Τελικά μόλις απενεργοποιησα το bonding   πετάχτηκε to  download sta 5,5mb. To περίεργο ειναι πως το upload δεν ειχε κανενα πρόβλημα. Τελικα δια μαγείας το πρόβλημα φτιάχτηκε... αλλα το σύστημα μου φαίνεται πολύ αναξιόπιστο.
> 
> Σκεφτομαι το draytek 2860LN...  υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουλευει η SIM card με τα 40GB. Δεν με ενδιαφερει το Bonding...


Η δική μου ιστορία (sic) έχει ως εξής: Χτες πρωί είχα ζητήσει να μου ελέγξουν το 4G. Μάλλον έκαναν κάποιο reset στο ρούτερ το μεσημέρι γιατί όταν είδα ότι το Internet στο σπίτι δεν "κινείται" παρατήρησα ότι ο ρούτερ είχε κολλήσει και το μόνο που άναβε ήταν τα λαμπάκια 'Power' (πράσινο) & 'Mode' (κόκκινο). Αυτό κράτησε περίπου 45 λεπτά γιατί έχωντας άγνοια των ενεργειών που κάνουν δεν το "πείραζα" μην τυχόν και διακόψω κανένα firmware update etc. Κάποια στιγμή τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και με ενημέρωσαν ότι έχουν δηλώσει βλάση στη σταθερή γραμμή μου (VDSL) γιατί δεν μπορούν να έχουν επικοινωνία με το ρούτερ  :ROFL:  . Κάνωντας μια επανεκκίνηση έφτιαξε αλλά μετά άρχισαν τα προβλήματα με το VoIP που έχω: μία άναβε το λαμπάκι, μία έσβηνε (και αντιστοίχως η σταθερή γραμμή λειτουργούσε ή όχι). Έτσι λοιπόν με αφετηρία το ερωτηματικό γιατί δεν "τραβάει" πολύ data από το 4G καταλήξαμε αλλού! Τέλος ενώ δεν βγάζαμε άκρη με το θέμα του 4G και αφού ήμουν στο κινητό περίπου 45 λεπτά δοκιμάζωντας με την Τ.Υ. "διάφορα" το VoIP στη συσκευή μου αρνούνταν να ανάψει ενώ στο σύστημα του υπαλλήλου έδειχνε ότι έχει λάβει ο ρούτερ τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία αμέσως μετά ο ρούτερ του αρνούνταν τη μεταβολή οποιασδήποτε παραμέτρου λειτουργίας του  :Respekt:  . Μετά από όλα αυτά κλείσαμε το τηλέφωνο αφού είχαμε συμφωνήσει για αλλαγή ρούτερ και το κορυφαίο είναι ότι περίπου 10 λεπτά μετά από όλα αυτά το VoIP άναψε και το σταθερό τηλέφωνο λειτούργησε κανονικά!

- - - Updated - - -

Κάτι πρέπει να άλλαξε στα στατιστικά μου γιατί βλέπω ότι το booster "ρουφάει" πιο πολύ 4G. Σε δοκιμή που έκανα πριν λίγο είδα ότι η συνδυαστική μου ταχύτητα έχει ανέβει στα 49.85/5.09 Mbps με ταχύτητα VDSL (όπως την ανακοινωνει η σελίδα Cosmote) 26.25/2.49 Mbps με ισχύ σήματος 4G δύο γραμμές... Έχουμε συνοπτικά μια βελτίωση του 4G από max 10-17 Mbps σε max 10-23Mbps ενώ χτες που έκανε τα "ζαβά" του είχαμε χειροτέρευση σε max 6Mbps. Θα περιμένω να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου.

----------


## johnbeis

Προσεξα κατι Με τα windows τα speedtest θες σε λειτουργια boonding θες σκετο 4g δεν αλλαζηι κατι σερνεται.15 εως 20 mbs πιανει (στο sidε που λενε τα κανω παρεπιπτωντος)Οταν κανω speedtest με το κινητο (android) Samsung Galaxy S7 συγκεκριμενα με 4g σκετο πιανω κοντα στα 40mbs πεταει Αφου κατεβασα ενα αρχειο απο το side του οτε 100mb και κατεβηκε στα 40sec περιπου Πρεπει να χα 3mbs/sec ταχυτητα download

----------


## bazzil

Ενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα και σε 'μενα (Νεάπολη Θεσσαλονίκης) η υπηρεσία (2 ώρες υπόθεση). Απο 7,21 download και 0,67 upload πήγα στα 64 download και 6 (5,7) upload. Κατέβασα και μια διανομή απο ftp του OTE και η ταχύτητα κυμαίνονταν απο 5-7ΜΒ. Αν και την αγόρασα κυρίως για το upload  είχε γενικότερη βελτίωση. Να δούμε πόσο θα κρατήσουν τα 20+20GB που δίνει. Σήμα έχω 2 γραμμές και μερικές φορές γίνεται 3. Το router δεν με ενθουσίασε. Σε σχέση με το speedport entry 2i είναι πολύ φτωχό σε επιλογές.

----------


## cyberten

> Ενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα και σε 'μενα (Νεάπολη Θεσσαλονίκης) η υπηρεσία (2 ώρες υπόθεση). Απο 7,21 download και 0,67 upload πήγα στα 64 download και 6 (5,7) upload. Κατέβασα και μια διανομή απο ftp του OTE και η ταχύτητα κυμαίνονταν απο 5-7ΜΒ. Αν και την αγόρασα κυρίως για το upload  είχε γενικότερη βελτίωση. Να δούμε πόσο θα κρατήσουν τα 20+20GB που δίνει. Σήμα έχω 2 γραμμές και μερικές φορές γίνεται 3. Το router δεν με ενθουσίασε. Σε σχέση με το speedport entry 2i είναι πολύ φτωχό σε επιλογές.


Εμένα με 2 γραμμές σήμα πιάνει λιγότερα στο downstream (έχω δει έως τώρα μέχρι 23Mbps αύξηση max) και είμαι στη διαδικασία αναζήτησης επίλυσης γιατί με έχουν ενημερώσει από COSMOTE ότι η περιοχή καλύπτεται από 4G πλήρως.

----------


## bazzil

> Εμένα με 2 γραμμές σήμα πιάνει λιγότερα στο downstream (έχω δει έως τώρα μέχρι 23Mbps αύξηση max) και είμαι στη διαδικασία αναζήτησης επίλυσης γιατί με έχουν ενημερώσει από COSMOTE ότι η περιοχή καλύπτεται από 4G πλήρως.


Βρήκα στο ebay αυτές τις κεραίες για 4G. Τις παρήγγειλα να δώ αν έχει βελτίωση. 3.50 ευρώ κόστος δεν είναι πολυ.  Δοκίμασε μήπως και βελτιωθεί. Εχω κάνει καμια 10αρια μετρήσεις απο εχθές και μέχρι τώρα και δεν έχω παίσει κάτω απο 50dl, 5ul

----------


## cyberten

> Βρήκα στο ebay αυτές τις κεραίες για 4G. Τις παρήγγειλα να δώ αν έχει βελτίωση. 3.50 ευρώ κόστος δεν είναι πολυ.  Δοκίμασε μήπως και βελτιωθεί. Εχω κάνει καμια 10αρια μετρήσεις απο εχθές και μέχρι τώρα και δεν έχω παίσει κάτω απο 50dl, 5ul


Νόμιζω ότι δεν είναι θέμα κεραίας γιατί τοποθέτησα το ρουτερ και σε υψηλο σημείο όπου το σήμα ήταν 3 γραμμές και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν το ίδιο. Θα περιμένω βέβαια και νέα σου όταν τις εγκαταστήσεις γιατί αν τυχόν βελτιώνουν πολύ την ταχύτητά σου, θα το ξανασκεφτώ!

----------


## NiKapa

Να ρωτήσω ,αν υπάρχει βλάβη στην xdsl παίζει και μόνο από την sim ?

----------


## anthip09

ναι παιζει..

----------


## bazzil

> Νόμιζω ότι δεν είναι θέμα κεραίας γιατί τοποθέτησα το ρουτερ και σε υψηλο σημείο όπου το σήμα ήταν 3 γραμμές και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν το ίδιο. Θα περιμένω βέβαια και νέα σου όταν τις εγκαταστήσεις γιατί αν τυχόν βελτιώνουν πολύ την ταχύτητά σου, θα το ξανασκεφτώ!


Το sugnal strength (maintain -> System Information ->Mobile Boarding Information) πόσο είναι; Στο δικό μου με μια γραμμή σήμα ήταν 48. Με το που το άλλαξα θέση και με δύο γραμμές σήμα 36. Με μία γραμμή σήμα είχα ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος 30 κάτι ενώ στη θέση που το έχω τώρα 50. Το ίδιο και στην ταχύτητα ανεβάσματος. Από 2,5 στα 5

----------


## cyberten

> Το sugnal strength (maintain -> System Information ->Mobile Boarding Information) πόσο είναι; Στο δικό μου με μια γραμμή σήμα ήταν 48. Με το που το άλλαξα θέση και με δύο γραμμές σήμα 36. Με μία γραμμή σήμα είχα ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος 30 κάτι ενώ στη θέση που το έχω τώρα 50. Το ίδιο και στην ταχύτητα ανεβάσματος. Από 2,5 στα 5


Με 2 γραμμές 43 ενώ στο peta.speedtest.net μου έδωσε 17.03/2.16 Mbps (Up/Down). Με τρεις γραμμές η ταχύτητα που δίνει είναι 25.72/1.08 Mbps (Up/Down).

----------


## bazzil

> Με 2 γραμμές 43 ενώ στο peta.speedtest.net μου έδωσε 17.03/2.16 Mbps (Up/Down). Με τρεις γραμμές η ταχύτητα που δίνει είναι 25.72/1.08 Mbps (Up/Down).


Με τρεις γραμμές πόσο είναι το strength;

----------


## cyberten

> Με τρεις γραμμές πόσο είναι το strength;


Με τρεις γραμμές είναι στα 48.

----------


## NiKapa

Έστω ότι κατεβάζουμε μια ταινία 15gb ,πόσο θα τραβήξει από το Lte ? σε απλή adsl ας πούμε ..

----------


## cyberten

> Έστω ότι κατεβάζουμε μια ταινία 15gb ,πόσο θα τραβήξει από το Lte ? σε απλή adsl ας πούμε ..


Μπλέκει το πράγμα... Πολύ θεωρητική η ερώτηση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Βρήκα στο ebay αυτές τις κεραίες για 4G. Τις παρήγγειλα να δώ αν έχει βελτίωση. 3.50 ευρώ κόστος δεν είναι πολυ.  Δοκίμασε μήπως και βελτιωθεί. Εχω κάνει καμια 10αρια μετρήσεις απο εχθές και μέχρι τώρα και δεν έχω παίσει κάτω απο 50dl, 5ul


Τις παρήγγειλα κι εγώ και... θα δείξει τι θα πιάνω επιπλέον! Τώρα έχω σηκώσει το ρούτερ πολύ ψηλά (πριν ήταν στο πάτωμα) αλλά η ισχύς του σήματος με 2 γραμμές έπεσε κατά δυο μονάδες (πριν ήταν δλδ 43 και τώρα πήγε 41)  :Thinking:  ...

----------


## bazzil

> Έστω ότι κατεβάζουμε μια ταινία 15gb ,πόσο θα τραβήξει από το Lte ? σε απλή adsl ας πούμε ..


Αν το δοκιμάσεις πες μας και εμας. Υποθέτω πιο κάτω απ τα μισά μιας και μπαίνει μόνο όταν η adsl ζορίζεται. 




> Μπλέκει το πράγμα... Πολύ θεωρητική η ερώτηση.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Τις παρήγγειλα κι εγώ και... θα δείξει τι θα πιάνω επιπλέον! Τώρα έχω σηκώσει το ρούτερ πολύ ψηλά (πριν ήταν στο πάτωμα) αλλά η ισχύς του σήματος με 2 γραμμές έπεσε κατά δυο μονάδες (πριν ήταν δλδ 43 και τώρα πήγε 41)  ...


Ωραία. Τώρα είμαστε 2. Να δούμε αν θα κάνουν δουλειά. Εχθές με πήραν τηλέφωνο να με ρωτήσουν για την υπηρεσία. Τους είπα πως τα 20GB είναι λίγα και πως ελπίζω να κλειδώσει στα 40GB μόνιμα ή τουλάχιστον σε περιοχές που θα αργήσει να έρθει το vdsl να δώσουν μια ανοχή στο όριο μιας και με τις adsl ταχύτητες όσοι το θέλουν και για δουλειά (κυρίως ανέβασμα όπως εγώ) δεν έχει άλλο τρόπο πέραν της VDSL γραμμής.

----------


## NiKapa

Πήγα να το πάρω αλλά είχαν μόνο isdn ,από Τρίτη πλέον ..αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι να ορίσω στα τορεντς μαξ ταχύτητα για να διαρκέσουν όσο περισσότερο τα 40gb και να κατεβάζω και γρηγορότερα όποτε θα γίνεται αυτό ..

----------


## pankostas

> Αν το δοκιμάσεις πες μας και εμας. Υποθέτω πιο κάτω απ τα μισά μιας και μπαίνει μόνο όταν η adsl ζορίζεται. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ωραία. Τώρα είμαστε 2. Να δούμε αν θα κάνουν δουλειά. Εχθές με πήραν τηλέφωνο να με ρωτήσουν για την υπηρεσία. Τους είπα πως τα 20GB είναι λίγα και πως ελπίζω να κλειδώσει στα 40GB μόνιμα ή τουλάχιστον σε περιοχές που θα αργήσει να έρθει το vdsl να δώσουν μια ανοχή στο όριο μιας και με τις adsl ταχύτητες όσοι το θέλουν και για δουλειά (κυρίως ανέβασμα όπως εγώ) δεν έχει άλλο τρόπο πέραν της VDSL γραμμής.


Έπρεπε να τους πεις ότι Ούτε τα 40GB ειναι αρκετα.Τουκαχιστον για τις περιοχές που δεν μπορούν να καλύψουν με vdsl θα μπορούσαν να ανεβάσουν κατά πολύ το όριο.
Και μένα με είχαν πάρει να τους πω τη γνώμη μου , και είπα ότι τα 40 είναι λίγα. Και ότι ήθελα 100. Ζητάς πολλά, για να σου δώσουν λιγότερα.

----------


## cyberten

> Πήγα να το πάρω αλλά είχαν μόνο isdn ,από Τρίτη πλέον ..αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι να ορίσω στα τορεντς μαξ ταχύτητα για να διαρκέσουν όσο περισσότερο τα 40gb και να κατεβάζω και γρηγορότερα όποτε θα γίνεται αυτό ..


Επειδή η κίνηση στο booster είναι συνολική (upstream + downstream) περιόρισε το upstream στα torrents σε επίπεδα κάτω από το μέγιστο του DSL σου π.χ. στα 80Kb/sec ( περίπου δλδ στο 80% του μέγιστου ονομαστικού σου).

----------


## NiKapa

Το πήρα αλλά ...bonding δεν έχω καθόλου ,για την ακρίβεια από τα logs βλέπω ότι το Lte συνδέεται κι αποσυνδέεται συνεχώς όπως φαίνεται και στο ss ,από την ΤΥ μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει γενικό θέμα με το bonding ..

Eσείς ?

----------


## cyberten

> Το πήρα αλλά ...bonding δεν έχω καθόλου ,για την ακρίβεια από τα logs βλέπω ότι το Lte συνδέεται κι αποσυνδέεται συνεχώς όπως φαίνεται και στο ss ,από την ΤΥ μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει γενικό θέμα με το bonding ..
> 
> Eσείς ?


Μία από τα ίδια... No bonding!!!

----------


## bazzil

Στο δικό μου δεν έχω τέτοιου είδους logs

- - - Updated - - -

Απ ότι βλέπω τώρα που έχω τόρρεντ ανοιχτό το downlink rate paizei apo 200KB μέχρι 1ΜΒ
Το αυξάνει σταδιακά. Τώρα έφτασε 3ΜΒ

----------


## cyberten

> Στο δικό μου δεν έχω τέτοιου είδους logs
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Απ ότι βλέπω τώρα που έχω τόρρεντ ανοιχτό το downlink rate paizei apo 200KB μέχρι 1ΜΒ
> Το αυξάνει σταδιακά. Τώρα έφτασε 3ΜΒ


Εννοείς ότι το πεδίο είναι κενό;

----------


## bazzil

Δεν υπάρχουν εγγραφές για  LTE όπως στο δικό σου. Αν επιλέξω all, errors δεν έχει σφάλματα σαν τα δικά σου

----------


## cyberten

> Δεν υπάρχουν εγγραφές για  LTE όπως στο δικό σου. Αν επιλέξω all, errors δεν έχει σφάλματα σαν τα δικά σου


Τυχερέεεεε  :One thumb up:

----------


## bazzil

Τορρεντ 5GB μου έφαγε τα 4. Η adsl μου κλειδώνει στα 8400ΚΒ οπότε κατεβάζω γύρω στα 7ΚΒ. Η ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος σε όλη τη διάρκεια κατεβάσματος ήταν απο 4ΜΒ και πάνω μέχρι 5+ άρα 4GB ήρθαν απο το 4G και ένα απο την adsl.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τυχερέεεεε


Εν αντιθέσει με το adsl που είναι χάλια (με κόβουν για να μην έχω αποσυνδέσεις) το 4G μπορώ να πω πως ήταν plug & play απο την πρώτη μέρα.  Να δούμε αν οι κεραίες κάνουν δουλειά.

----------


## NiKapa

> Μία από τα ίδια... No bonding!!!


Επανήλθε σε σένα ? εδώ τίποτα ακόμη ..

----------


## cyberten

> Επανήλθε σε σένα ? εδώ τίποτα ακόμη ..


Σήμερα που κάλεσα πάλι Τ.Υ. με ενημέρωσαν ότι το ελέγχουν ωστόσο ρώτησα και για πίστωση παγίων εφόσον αργήσει να αποκατασταθεί το πρόβλημα.

----------


## NiKapa

Σήμερα πήρε μπρος..κούνησα λίγο την sim το έβγαλα από το ρεύμα πάτησα το on/off 2-3 φορές το άνοιξα και δούλεψε το bonding ..δεν ξέρω αν ήταν τυχαίο η κάνανε κάτι από την ΤΥ ..

στην ουσία τώρα ,κατέβασα μια ταινία 10,2gb και την ρουφούσε όλη από το Lte ,την dsl (9+Mbps) δεν την χρησιμοποιούσε καθόλου ανεξάρτητα από το όριο που έβαζα στο torrents downloading ,βέβαια το browsing ήταν μια χαρά και προφανώς εκεί τράβαγε από την dsl ..μόλις έκλεινα το bonding το browsing γινόταν απελπιστικά αργό ..

Δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται να αλλάξει αυτό αντίστροφα και να χρησιμοποιεί την γραμμή για downloading & streaming και να αφήνει το browsing στην Lte ,στο bandwidth control ίσως ,αλλά πως ..?
αν ξέρει κάποιος ας μας πει

----------


## cyberten

> Σήμερα πήρε μπρος..κούνησα λίγο την sim το έβγαλα από το ρεύμα πάτησα το on/off 2-3 φορές το άνοιξα και δούλεψε το bonding ..δεν ξέρω αν ήταν τυχαίο η κάνανε κάτι από την ΤΥ ..
> 
> στην ουσία τώρα ,κατέβασα μια ταινία 10,2gb και την ρουφούσε όλη από το Lte ,την dsl (9+Mbps) δεν την χρησιμοποιούσε καθόλου ανεξάρτητα από το όριο που έβαζα στο torrents downloading ,βέβαια το browsing ήταν μια χαρά και προφανώς εκεί τράβαγε από την dsl ..μόλις έκλεινα το bonding το browsing γινόταν απελπιστικά αργό ..
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται να αλλάξει αυτό αντίστροφα και να χρησιμοποιεί την γραμμή για downloading & streaming και να αφήνει το browsing στην Lte ,στο bandwidth control ίσως ,αλλά πως ..?
> αν ξέρει κάποιος ας μας πει


Εγώ παρατήρησα από τα logs ότι έφτιαξαν το bonding και τώρα κάτι "τραβάει" από 4G ωστόσο είναι λίγο. Πιο αναλυτικά μόνο με 4G πιάνει από 17Mbps-25Mbps Downstream / 0.5-1.5Mbps Upstream (δλδ καθόλου Upstream απο 4G) ενώ hybrid πιάνει 36-41Mbps/2.4Mbps Upstream στην ιστοσελίδα peta.speedtest.net. Αν δε προσπαθήσω να επαναλάβω τη μέτρηση κατεβάζωντας drivers από NVIDIA τότε δεν πλησιάζει ποτέ τα 32Mbps ( περίπου 4MB/s ) αλλά είναι πολύ κοντά στα 3,4Mbps (περίπου 27,2Mbps). Μου είπαν θα το ξαναδούν παρόλο που δεν έχει ακόμα κλείσει η βλάβη που αφορούσε το bonding.

----------


## ariusbb

Κάνω από έναν server sync αρχεία στο σπίτι που μερικές φορές είναι μεγάλα. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει η ταχύτητα που θα φτάσουν. Μπορώ επειδή είναι προγραμματισμένο κάθε βράδυ να τρέχει το backup να ορίσω από συγκεκριμένες ip να παίζει μόνο από το vdsl για να μην καιω το 4G;

----------


## cyberten

> Κάνω από έναν server sync αρχεία στο σπίτι που μερικές φορές είναι μεγάλα. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει η ταχύτητα που θα φτάσουν. Μπορώ επειδή είναι προγραμματισμένο κάθε βράδυ να τρέχει το backup να ορίσω από συγκεκριμένες ip να παίζει μόνο από το vdsl για να μην καιω το 4G;


Μέσα από το ρουτερ, δεν ειμαι σίγουρος αν μπορεί να οριστεί κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## bazzil

> Κάνω από έναν server sync αρχεία στο σπίτι που μερικές φορές είναι μεγάλα. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει η ταχύτητα που θα φτάσουν. Μπορώ επειδή είναι προγραμματισμένο κάθε βράδυ να τρέχει το backup να ορίσω από συγκεκριμένες ip να παίζει μόνο από το vdsl για να μην καιω το 4G;


Όχι. Δεν έχει. Ρώτησα και στον ΟΤΕ και μου είπαν το ίδιο. Ίσως με άλλο router να γίνεται.

----------


## MikePan01

Με το θεμα των κεραιών που έχετε παραγγείλει πολύ φοβάμαι πως δεν θα έχετε κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Αυτές οι 2 υποδοχές που εχει απο πίσω είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος οτι ειναι για το Wifi και δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με το 4G όπως γράφω και εδω

----------


## cyberten

> Με το θεμα των κεραιών που έχετε παραγγείλει πολύ φοβάμαι πως δεν θα έχετε κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Αυτές οι 2 υποδοχές που εχει απο πίσω είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος οτι ειναι για το Wifi και δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με το 4G όπως γράφω και εδω


Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις δίκιο ωστόσο υπάρχει και άλλο μήνυμα από χρήστη του booster παλαιότερα που είχε τοποθετήσει κεραίες παρόμοιου τύπου. Σε παραπέμπω:




> Συγκεκριμένα πήρα και του έβαλα μια σαν αυτή. Από 1-2 μπάρες, πήγαμε στις 2 σταθερές, στα τελευταία στις 2-3 αλλά χωρίς να αλλάζει η ταχύτητα. Αν είχε και μεγαλύτερο καλώδιο (από 2 m που έχει) να τη βγάλω στο μπαλκόνι θα έδινε και ακόμα μεγαλύτερη βελτίωση του σήματος. Τα 35dBi που λέει θεωρώ ότι είναι μούφα βέβαια. Είναι με διπλό καλώδιο με βύσματα βιδωτά, πάει ένα σε κάθε υποδοχή του HA35, κινέζικης κατασκευής. 
> 
> Το δικό μου θέμα είναι πως, μη έχοντας κινητό με συμβόλαιο στην κοσμοτέ, δεν μπορούσα να παρακολουθώ την κατανάλωση των GB, τα μηνύματα έρχονταν κανονικά στα 80 και 100% αλλά τι να το κάνω τότε; Τεχνικά η υπηρεσία έπαιζε άψογα, την ψόφια γραμμή μου την έκανε 'κανονική' να το πούμε έτσι, κι αν δεν υπήρχαν τα μηνιαία όρια θα το έψαχνα ακόμα περισσότερο μήπως μετακινήσω το router ώστε να βγάλω την κεραία έξω, όπου έχω 3 μπάρες 4G με τα κινητά cosmote.



Χτες αντικατέστησα το ρούτερ μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα ωστόσο έχω αρχίσει να απογοητεύομαι. Συγκεκριμένα σε speedtest πριν την αντικατάσταση μόνο με 4G το ρούτερ μου έδωσε 8,75/0.25 Mbps (Down/Up) και ουσιαστικά αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που μου το ενέκριναν αβλεπεί γιατί αυτά τα νούμερα είναι απαγορευτικά για την περιοχή μου επειδή έχει πλήρη κάλυψη μου είπαν. Τα ίδια περίπου μου επανέλαβε και στο Γερμανό ένας υπάλληλος που είχε και ο ίδιος booster (βέβαια αυτός είχε 2 ρουτερ: ένα του booster για το DSL του - μυστήρια πράγματα.... :Whistle:  ) όπου του έδινε μόνο το 4G ταχύτητες πάνω από 50Mbps. Σε σχετικά τεστ που έκανα το απόγευμα χτες είδα ταχύτητες έως 41Mbps συνδυαστικά με VDSL συγχρονισμένο στα 26Mbps (άρα περίπου 15Mbps από 4G) ενώ σήμερα το πρωί πολύ νωρίς με ίδια ταχύτητα VDSL συνδυαστικά το "κοντερ" άγγιξε τα 61Mbps ωστόσο έπεσε στα 51Mbps αμέσως μετά όπου και σταθεροποιήθηκε (άρα το 4G προσέφερε επιπλέον 25Mbps). Έχουμε πάντως ανανεώσει την επικοινωνία μας, για να σχολιάσουμε τα διάφορα τεστ που κάνω αυτές τις ημέρες, με την υποστήριξη από την κινητή τηλεφωνία για Δευτέρα απόγευμα επειδή κάτι "γίνεται" με το δίκτυο μάλλον και δεν μπορούν να το εντοπίσουν. Περιμένω να δω πότε θα ξεμπερδέψουμε για να ζητήσω απομείωση παγίων επειδή η υπηρεσία δεν ανταποκρίνεται σωστά   :Laughing:  !

----------


## bazzil

> Με το θεμα των κεραιών που έχετε παραγγείλει πολύ φοβάμαι πως δεν θα έχετε κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Αυτές οι 2 υποδοχές που εχει απο πίσω είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος οτι ειναι για το Wifi και δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με το 4G όπως γράφω και εδω


Η υποδοχή είναι για κεραία LTE και όχι για WiFi. Στα wifi η υποδοχή είναι αρσενική. Αυτά έχουν θηλυκή υποδοχή.

----------


## NiKapa

> Στα wifi η υποδοχή είναι αρσενική. Αυτά έχουν θηλυκή υποδοχή.


Δεν ισχύει αυτό ,έχω 2 wifi κάρτες με τρυπούλες και κουμπώνουν πάνω οι κεραίες ..

----------


## bazzil

> Δεν ισχύει αυτό ,έχω 2 wifi κάρτες με τρυπούλες και κουμπώνουν πάνω οι κεραίες ..


Δεν το ήξερα αυτό. Όσες κεραίες έχω περάσει ή κάρτες όλες είχαν την ίδια συνδεσμολογία. Αρσενικό στη συσκευή θηλυκό στην κεραία. Έτσι απο περιέργεια ποίας εταιρείας είναι οι κάρτες;

----------


## NiKapa

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Και μία άλλη Broadcom ακριβώς το ίδιο

----------


## bazzil

> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Και μία άλλη Broadcom ακριβώς το ίδιο


Και αυτό που μου δείχνεις είναι όπως το έγραψα. Αρσενικό στη συσκευή. Δεν είναι ανάποδα. Μέσα έχει ακίδα. Αρσενικό δηλαδή.

----------


## NiKapa

Όχι λέμε ,δηλ πως να στο εξηγήσω ,η κάρτα στις άκρες έχει 2 υποδοχές/τρύπες  που κουμπώνει η κεραία πάνω ,έχω και τις κεραίες

----------


## cyberten

Πριν λίγο έκανα και δεύτερο speedtest μόνο με 4G μετά την αντικατάσταση του HA35 και προκοπή δεν βλέπω... Θαυμάστε κι εσείς χάλια  :Thinking: !






Είμαι περίεργος να δω τι θα μου απαντήσουν γι'αυτές τις μετρήσεις  :Whistle:  !

----------


## bazzil

> Όχι λέμε ,δηλ πως να στο εξηγήσω ,η κάρτα στις άκρες έχει 2 υποδοχές/τρύπες  που κουμπώνει η κεραία πάνω ,έχω και τις κεραίες


Η κάρτα που μου δείχνεις είναι αυτή
Στο εσωτερικό του βύσματος έχει ακίδα. Οτι δήλαδή και αυτή
Αρσενικό στη συσκευή, ακίδα, θηλυκό στην κεραία, οπή. Ανάποδα τα λέω;

----------


## NiKapa

> Πριν λίγο έκανα και δεύτερο speedtest μόνο με 4G μετά την αντικατάσταση του HA35 και προκοπή δεν βλέπω... Θαυμάστε κι εσείς χάλια !
> 
> Είμαι περίεργος να δω τι θα μου απαντήσουν γι'αυτές τις μετρήσεις  !


Κάπως έτσι είναι και μένα ,την μια βήχει το κάτω την άλλη το πάνω ,κάνε ριστάρτ να δεις μήπως φτιάξει 




> Η κάρτα που μου δείχνεις είναι αυτή
> Στο εσωτερικό του βύσματος έχει ακίδα. Οτι δήλαδή και αυτή
> Αρσενικό στη συσκευή, ακίδα, θηλυκό στην κεραία, οπή. Ανάποδα τα λέω;


Καλά τα λες ,μπερδευτήκαμε με τα αρσενικοθήλικα  :Razz:

----------


## bazzil

Ηρθαν οι κεραίες. Χωρίς να το κουνήσω απ την θεση του απο 36 -37 το strength πήγε 43. Εχει μόνιμα δυο γραμμές και σε ορισμένα σημεία που είχε μια μόνο. Ταχύτητες δεν μπορώ να δω γιατί τα ξόδεψα όλα τα GB. Θα δοκιμάσω να το σηκώσω ψηλότερα.

----------


## cyberten

> Ηρθαν οι κεραίες. Χωρίς να το κουνήσω απ την θεση του απο 36 -37 το strength πήγε 43. Εχει μόνιμα δυο γραμμές και σε ορισμένα σημεία που είχε μια μόνο. Ταχύτητες δεν μπορώ να δω γιατί τα ξόδεψα όλα τα GB. Θα δοκιμάσω να το σηκώσω ψηλότερα.


Εμένα 40-43 έχει μόνιμα με δύο γραμμές - ελπίζω να βελτιωθεί λίγο το strength.... Έχω παρατηρήσει όμως ότι σε σχέση με παλαιότερα η τοποθέτηση του ρούτερ σε υψηλότερο σημείο δεν με βοήθησε γιατί σε μεσαίο ύψος έπιανε τρεις γραμμές. Προσωπική εκτίμηση είναι πως οι κεραίες βρίσκονται υψομετρικά χαμηλότερα από εμένα επειδή το Πέραμα είναι αμφιθεατρικό ενώ εγώ κατοικώ ψηλά. Η μόνη μου σωτηρία είναι το προφίλ της διάδοσης του σήματος να είναι παραβολικό (όμοιο με αυτού του wi-fi) διαφορετικά αν είναι επίπεδο τη "βάψαμε"... Το απόγευμα που έχω νέο τηλεφωνικό ραντεβού με τους τεχνικούς της κινητής θα ακούσω ενδιαφέρονται πράγματα διότι από μεριάς εξοπλισμού πρόβλημα δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει (και τα 2 ρουτερ αποδίδουν τις ίδιες μετρήσεις).

----------


## bazzil

> Εμένα 40-43 έχει μόνιμα με δύο γραμμές - ελπίζω να βελτιωθεί λίγο το strength.... Έχω παρατηρήσει όμως ότι σε σχέση με παλαιότερα η τοποθέτηση του ρούτερ σε υψηλότερο σημείο δεν με βοήθησε γιατί σε μεσαίο ύψος έπιανε τρεις γραμμές. Προσωπική εκτίμηση είναι πως οι κεραίες βρίσκονται υψομετρικά χαμηλότερα από εμένα επειδή το Πέραμα είναι αμφιθεατρικό ενώ εγώ κατοικώ ψηλά. Η μόνη μου σωτηρία είναι το προφίλ της διάδοσης του σήματος να είναι παραβολικό (όμοιο με αυτού του wi-fi) διαφορετικά αν είναι επίπεδο τη "βάψαμε"... Το απόγευμα που έχω νέο τηλεφωνικό ραντεβού με τους τεχνικούς της κινητής θα ακούσω ενδιαφέρονται πράγματα διότι από μεριάς εξοπλισμού πρόβλημα δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει (και τα 2 ρουτερ αποδίδουν τις ίδιες μετρήσεις).


και εγω ψηλά είμαι αλλα δεν ξέρω που έχει κεραίες cosmote στην περιοχή μου. Εχεις υπόψη αν υπάρχει κάποια ιστοσελίδα οπου μπορούμε να βρούμε που έχει κεραίες μια εταιρεία; Με την τοποθέτηση και μόνο πήγε 43 και δυο γραμμές σταθερά. Αν του αλλάξω θέση πιστεύω θα βελτιωθεί. Οπότε και εσύ θα έχεις βελτίωση. Θα κάτσω να παίξω το βράδυ. Απο ταχύτητες όμως δεν είχα θέμα. Μέσος όρος 55 πάνω 6 κάτω με καθημερινές μετρήσεις όλο το διάστημα που ήταν ενεργό το πακέτο.

----------


## MikePan01

Μίλησα με τεχνικό τμήμα (ένα πολύ εξυπηρετικό παλικάρι που το έψαξε) και η επίσημη θέση της cosmote ειναι οτι οι 2 υποδοχές πίσω ΔΕΝ ειναι ενεργές με το firmware της cosmote. Το καλό όμως ειναι οτι έχετε δίκιο τελικά. Αυτές οι υποδοχές προορίζονται για την ενίσχυση του 4G και οχι για το wifi.

----------


## cyberten

> και εγω ψηλά είμαι αλλα δεν ξέρω που έχει κεραίες cosmote στην περιοχή μου. Εχεις υπόψη αν υπάρχει κάποια ιστοσελίδα οπου μπορούμε να βρούμε που έχει κεραίες μια εταιρεία; Με την τοποθέτηση και μόνο πήγε 43 και δυο γραμμές σταθερά. Αν του αλλάξω θέση πιστεύω θα βελτιωθεί. Οπότε και εσύ θα έχεις βελτίωση. Θα κάτσω να παίξω το βράδυ. Απο ταχύτητες όμως δεν είχα θέμα. Μέσος όρος 55 πάνω 6 κάτω με καθημερινές μετρήσεις όλο το διάστημα που ήταν ενεργό το πακέτο.


Έχω εγκαταστήσει στο κινητό την εφαρμογή: 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...d.telnet&hl=en

Αν πας στην καρτέλα 'Cell Location' και έχεις ενεργό το GPS δέκτη στο κινητό σου, σου δείχνει στο χάρτη που είναι οι πιο κοντινές κεραίες σε εσένα. Ο περιορισμός βέβαια έχει να κάνει με το ότι μπορεί να σου απεικονίσει πληροφορίες για το δικό σου δίκτυο και όχι για ένα άλλο. Ο δικός μου Μ.Ο. είναι "χώμα" όπως άλλωστε φάνηκε σε speedtest που πόσταρα αυτές τις ημέρες.

----------


## johnbeis

Μια ενημερωση απλα σχετικα με την υπηρεσια speed booster που ηταν σε προσφορα 5.5 ευρω και τωρα ειναι για ολους αυτη η τιμη Εγω τελη φλεβαρη μου καναν την προσφορα στα 5.5 ευρω οπως ειδα και σε  καποιον αλλο φιλο το ιδιο ,αλλα σημερα που ειδα στον λογαριασμο μου στο Μy Cosmote αντι για 5.5 ευρω μου το χρεωσαν 20 ευρω για εναμιση μηνα παγια Τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι η αιτηση μου λεει 13 Ευρω το παγιο οτι συμφωνησα?????? Τωρα τι μπορω να κανω να βρω το δικαιο μου Εχω βεβαια μια κληση της κοπελας που μου εκανε την προσφορα και με ειχε παρει στο κινητο μου που ευτηχως εχω ενα προγραμα και την εχω ηχογραφησει την κληση αυτη στην οποια κληση το λεει καθαρα οτι μου το κανουν προσφορα στα 5.5 ευρω Λετε να βγαλω ακρη  Απλα σας το λεω μην τυχη και σε κανεναν αλλο απο σας να χετε το νου σας Γιατι δυστηχως η Cosmote τους νεους πελατες τους προσεχει τους χρονια υφισταμενους μην πω που τουε εχει γραμμενους

----------


## rozak

> Μια ενημερωση απλα σχετικα με την υπηρεσια speed booster που ηταν σε προσφορα 5.5 ευρω και τωρα ειναι για ολους αυτη η τιμη Εγω τελη φλεβαρη μου καναν την προσφορα στα 5.5 ευρω οπως ειδα και σε  καποιον αλλο φιλο το ιδιο ,αλλα σημερα που ειδα στον λογαριασμο μου στο Μy Cosmote αντι για 5.5 ευρω μου το χρεωσαν 20 ευρω για εναμιση μηνα παγια Τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι η αιτηση μου λεει 13 Ευρω το παγιο οτι συμφωνησα?????? Τωρα τι μπορω να κανω να βρω το δικαιο μου Εχω βεβαια μια κληση της κοπελας που μου εκανε την προσφορα και με ειχε παρει στο κινητο μου που ευτηχως εχω ενα προγραμα και την εχω ηχογραφησει την κληση αυτη στην οποια κληση το λεει καθαρα οτι μου το κανουν προσφορα στα 5.5 ευρω Λετε να βγαλω ακρη  Απλα σας το λεω μην τυχη και σε κανεναν αλλο απο σας να χετε το νου σας Γιατι δυστηχως η Cosmote τους νεους πελατες τους προσεχει τους χρονια υφισταμενους μην πω που τουε εχει γραμμενους


Ζήτα τους να απομαγνητοφωνήσουν τη συνομιλία. Είναι υποχρεωμένοι να την έχουνε.
Βέβαια θα πάρει λίγο χρόνο.

----------


## johnbeis

Σε ευχαριστω αυτο ειχα σκοπο να κανω να δωσουν την συνομιλια που συμφωνησα εγω αυτα που ισχυριζονται Αλλα ειναι λυπηρο το γεγονος τετοιας κοροιδιας απο την στιγμη που στο side τους το λενε καθαρα οτι πλεον οποιος απο τους υφισταμενους πελατες {οχι τους νεους μονο το διευκρηνιζω αυτο } θελει μπορει με 5.5 ευρω να βαλει 50 αρα γραμμη η speed boosterΕγω τι πελατης ειμαι Απο το μελλον

----------


## jap

Τηλεφωνικά στο 13888 λύνεται το θέμα, και σε μένα αυτό έκαναν (13 αντί για 10). Σε μένα με βόλεψε βέβαια γιατί τελικά θέλησα να διακόψω την υπηρεσία, αλλά τη διαφορά των παγίων τη γύρισαν χωρίς πολλά-πολλά, ούτε απομαγνητοφωνήσεις ούτε τίποτα, απλά το ανέφερα σε συνομιλία στο 13888.

----------


## cyberten

> Έχω εγκαταστήσει στο κινητό την εφαρμογή: 
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...d.telnet&hl=en
> 
> Αν πας στην καρτέλα 'Cell Location' και έχεις ενεργό το GPS δέκτη στο κινητό σου, σου δείχνει στο χάρτη που είναι οι πιο κοντινές κεραίες σε εσένα. Ο περιορισμός βέβαια έχει να κάνει με το ότι μπορεί να σου απεικονίσει πληροφορίες για το δικό σου δίκτυο και όχι για ένα άλλο. Ο δικός μου Μ.Ο. είναι "χώμα" όπως άλλωστε φάνηκε σε speedtest που πόσταρα αυτές τις ημέρες.


Μίλησα τελικά με τεχνικό της κινητής και τους είπα ότι η σύνδεση του 4G είναι "χώμα" και μου είπαν ότι θα το "περάσουν" σαν βλάβη στην σταθερή και θα μιλήσουν πάλι μαζί μου στο μέλλον.... Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά τη διαχείριση του ρούτερ την έχουν από την σταθερή ενώ η κινητή δεν αναμιγνύεται πουθενά παρά μόνο στην ισχύ σήματος του 4G το οποίο βέβαια το έχουν ήδη διαθέσιμο πόσο είναι και τι εμβέλεια έχει ως μέτρηση από τις κεραίες της κινητής.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μίλησα τελικά με τεχνικό της κινητής και τους είπα ότι η σύνδεση του 4G είναι "χώμα" και μου είπαν ότι θα το "περάσουν" σαν βλάβη στην σταθερή και θα μιλήσουν πάλι μαζί μου στο μέλλον.... Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά τη διαχείριση του ρούτερ την έχουν από την σταθερή ενώ η κινητή δεν αναμιγνύεται πουθενά παρά μόνο στην ισχύ σήματος του 4G το οποίο βέβαια το έχουν ήδη διαθέσιμο πόσο είναι και τι εμβέλεια έχει ως μέτρηση από τις κεραίες της κινητής.


Μίλησα με τον τεχνικό της σταθερής και αυτό που διαισθανθηκα είναι ότι απορούσε γιατί δηλώνω βλάβη επειδή η σύνδεσή μου δουλεύει αλλά σε χαμηλά επίπεδα. Επιπλέον μου εκμυστηρεύτηκε ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό έχουν διαπιστώσει ότι η ιστοσελίδα peta.speedtest.net δεν κατορθώνει (και αυτή) να μετρήσει σωστά την ταχύτητα της hybrid σύνδεσης.  Δοκιμάσαμε να στρεσαρουμε τη σύνδεση κατεβάζωντας ταυτόχρονα δύο αρχεία 10 GB από ftp otenet για να "αρπαξει" καλά το 4G αλλά με το ζόρι πιάσαμε 44Mbps Down και μετά μου είπε το "ωραίο" ότι σε όλα αυτά τα τεστ η απολαβή σου είναι το 80% της ονομαστικής σύνδεσης και πως εκείνη τη στιγμή που κατέβαζα με 5,5 ΜΒ/sec πως είχα ουσιαστικά σύνδεση ίση με 60 Mbps  (δλδ 5,5*8=48 Mbps) άρα όλα καλά και εκεί ακριβώς τον διόρθωσα λέγωντας του ότι τα μαθηματικα του δεν είναι σωστά γιατί η ισοδύναμη σύνδεση των 5,5 ΜB/Sec είναι τα 44 Mbps αλλά και πως μόνο με vdsl όταν κλειδώνει στα 26 αυτό που βλέπω στα speedtest είναι περίπου 22-23 Mbps (υψηλότερα δλδ. από το 80% που ισχυρίστηκε) άρα με βάση την ταχύτητα του τεστ δεν είναι τα πράγματα καλά.  Μετά προσπάθησε να ανεβάσει την ταχύτητα του ρουτερ για να αποδείξει τα λεγομενα του ωστόσο το μόνο που κατάφερε ήταν να την κατεβάσει σταδιακά από τα 26 στα 25 και τελικά στα 22 απορώντας τι κάνει λάθος ώσπου αποφάσισε να επανφέρει το προφίλ της σύνδεσης σε ονομαστικό "30"αρι και το ρουτερ συγχρονισε στην αρχικη ταχυτητα της τηλεφωνικης ομιλιας (26 και κατι) και κάπου εκεί το κλείσαμε με την υπόσχεση ότι θα τα ξαναπούμε όταν μιλήσουν η σταθερή με την κινητή για το θέμα.  Εγώ τους είπα ότι μόλις υπάρξει η δυνατότητα θα κάνω speedtest  με το 4G από το κινητό για επιβεβαίωση των μετρήσεων που παίρνω από το ρουτερ γιατι το βρισκω εξαιρετικα απιθανο το κινητο να μου δινει π.χ. 55Mbps και ο ρουτερ τους 17-25 Μbps την ιδια χρονικη στιγμη απο το ιδιο σημειο (στοχος ειναι να τρεξω την ιδια στιγμη speedtest μονο στο 4G απο ρουτερ και απο κινητο για να δω τι γινεται επιτελους αλλα περιμενω να περάσει το κινητο στην Cosmote (είμαι στη φάση της μετάβασης λόγω φορητοτητας).

----------


## cyberten

Παρατήρησα μόλις ότι το ελάχιστο signal strength για να έχει ο ρούτερ τρεις γραμμές σήμα είναι ίσο με 46. Προς το παρόν ουδέν νεότερο από μεριάς Τ.Υ.

----------


## johnbeis

Τελικα λυθηκε το προβλημα μου με την τρελη χρεωση της υπηρεσιας Με ειχαν βαλει κατα λαθος με τιμη αοριστου χρονου αλλα με 18 μηνη δεσμευση ??????Τους πηρα  αρκετες φορες τηλεφωνο αλλα οταν μου ειπαν(μετα απο τρεις μερες αναμονης )οτι μπορει να παρη εως και 10 με 12 εργασιμες μερες για να με παρουν τηλεφωνο μου ανεβηκε το αιμα στο κεφαλι και τους ειπα εαν εως αυριο δεν με παρουν να λυθει το θεμα το κοβω και τους το στελνω πακετο Ε μετα δυο ωρες με πηραν και λυθηκε το ολο θεμα Τελικα η κεραια που εβαλε καποιος κανει δουλεια στην ενισχυση του σηματος Εμενα παντος με βοηθαει στην ενισχυση του σηματος οσο και παραξενο να ακουστει, ενας σκληρος δισκος 2.5αρις που τον εχω βαλει στο ρουτερ επανω οταν τον μετακινω προφανως το καλωδιο του που συνδεετε στο ρουτερ παιζω τον ρολο κεραιας δεν ξερω Σημασια εχει οτι απο 42 43 σημα που ειχα τωρα εχω 46 47 τρεις γραμμες

----------


## cyberten

> Τ Τελικα η κεραια που εβαλε καποιος κανει δουλεια στην ενισχυση του σηματος Εμενα παντος με βοηθαει στην ενισχυση του σηματος οσο και παραξενο να ακουστει, ενας σκληρος δισκος 2.5αρις που τον εχω βαλει στο ρουτερ επανω οταν τον μετακινω προφανως το καλωδιο του που συνδεετε στο ρουτερ παιζω τον ρολο κεραιας δεν ξερω Σημασια εχει οτι απο 42 43 σημα που ειχα τωρα εχω 46 47 τρεις γραμμες


Κινέζικη τεχνολογία  :ROFL:  ! Δεν έχουν έρθει ακόμα οι δικές μου κεραίες οπότε δεν ξέρω. Όταν με το καλό φτάσουν θα ενημερώσω για τη μεταβολή του σήματος ωστόσο θα δοκιμάσω και αυτό που παρατήρησες κάποια στιγμή. Πριν λίγο έμαθα ότι ο τεχνικός της σταθερής "επέστρεψε τη βλάβη" στην κινητή γιατί λαμβάνω επιβεβαιωμένα ως ταχύτητα ότι μπορεί να προσφέρει το VDSL. Και με αυτόν τον τρόπο αρχίζει ένας νέος κύκλος.... Μου θυμίζει λίγο τον "Άννα και τον Καϊάφα" μόνο που δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμα η Μ. Εβδομάδα  :ROFL: ! Είναι μέχρι να τα "πάρω" και να τους το επιστρέψω πίσω ζητώντας και πίστωση όλων των λογαριασμών γιατί από 2-3η ημέρα το έχω δηλωμένο συνέχεια ως βλάβη. Μάλλον θα αρχίσω από τώρα να τους το λέω γιατί δε βλέπω προκοπή και κάποιος θα πρέπει να τους θυμίσει τον οικονομικό παράγοντα όπως επίσης και ότι με τα τόσα speedtest εγώ σπαταλώ τα δωρεάν MB του προγράμματος για πλάκα και στο τέλος δεν θα έχω για να κάνω νέες μετρήσεις όταν θα θέλουν αλλά και ότι δικαιωματικά θα πρέπει να μου το αφήσουν να δουλεύει χωρίς περιορισμό έως ότου βρουν τη λύση που πρέπει.

----------


## jap

Εντάξει, είναι αυτά που έλεγα εγώ παραπάνω. Είναι μια καλή υπηρεσία αλλά στην ουσία δεν την υποστηρίζουν. Πίστευα ότι τώρα που το διαφήμισαν λίγο θα ήξεραν πέντε πράγματα παραπάνω αλλά πάνε πάλι τον πελάτη μπαλάκι. Είναι τουλάχιστον απαράδεκτο, μαζί με την υποβάθμιση του support του ΟΤΕ που συζητάμε κι αλλού. Εγώ παιδεύτηκα για τα πιο αυτονόητα, να παίρνω έναν λογαριασμό δηλαδή και είχαν από την αρχή λάθος χρέωση (όπως και στον johnbeis) μόνο που δεν μπορούσα να το ξέρω. Σκέφτηκα σοβαρά με τις τελευταίες αυξήσεις που έκαναν κιόλας να επιστρέψω σε εναλλακτικό, έλα όμως που μύρισε επιτέλους VDSL για την περιοχή μας και δεν είναι καιρός για αλλαγές... Όσο έχουμε το χαμηλό πάγιο δηλαδή.

----------


## bazzil

Εγώ που τις έβαλα απο 36 πήγε μέχρι 43 στην ίδια θέση και μέχρι 49 σε σημείο που ανέβασε 3 γραμμές. Απο ταχύτητες ο μέσος όρος είναι 55 και 5. Ενα άλλο που έμαθα εχθές είναι οτι η υπηρεσίας κάθε 21 του μηνός μηδενίζει.

----------


## jap

> Ενα άλλο που έμαθα εχθές είναι οτι η υπηρεσίας κάθε 21 του μηνός μηδενίζει.


Αυτό εξαρτάται από το πότε εκδίδεται ο νέος λογαριασμός της σταθερής, αν βγαίνει κάθε 21 του μήνα τότε μηδενίζει και το boost. Σε μένα π.χ. ήταν 10 του μηνός. Τις πρώτες 3-4 φορές που είχα ρωτήσει δεν ήξερε να μου πει κανείς.

----------


## cyberten

> Αυτό εξαρτάται από το πότε εκδίδεται ο νέος λογαριασμός της σταθερής, αν βγαίνει κάθε 21 του μήνα τότε μηδενίζει και το boost. Σε μένα π.χ. ήταν 10 του μηνός. Τις πρώτες 3-4 φορές που είχα ρωτήσει δεν ήξερε να μου πει κανείς.


Εμένα το boost μηδενίζει κάθε 8 του μήνα.

----------


## bazzil

Είδα τους λογαριασμούς σταθερής και κινητής άλλα κανένα δεν εκδίδεται στις 21. Μάλλον ανα κέντρο θα το έχουν ορισμένο. Το ρώτησα και στην Τ.Υ. γιατί θεωρούσα πως το ανά μήνα σημαίνει από την ημερομηνία της αίτησης + 30 ημέρες αλλά μου απάντησε πως απο το σύστημα είναι ρυθμισμένο κάθε 21 του μηνός.

----------


## jap

Θα είναι τότε μια τυχαία ημέρα ανά συνδρομητή... Άβυσσος η ψυχή τους.

----------


## rozak

> Θα είναι τότε μια τυχαία ημέρα ανά συνδρομητή... Άβυσσος η ψυχή τους.


Σε όλες τις εταιρίας (και ΔΕΗ και ΑΕΡΙΟ κλπ). Έτσι συμβαίνει.
Το billing γίνεται ανά ομάδα συνδρομητών και κάθε μέρα εκδίδονται διαφορετικές ομάδες.

----------


## cyberten

Μετά τα δύο αυτά speedtest,

 (VDSL + Booster)


(Only Booster)
 

 είναι πλέον προφανές ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα και πως αδυνατούν να το επιλύσουν... Θα επικοινωνήσω για τελευταία φορά μαζί τους τη Δευτέρα και θα τους ενημερώσω ότι θα προχωρήσω σε διακοπή του booster αζημίως και θα ζητήσω να μην πληρώσω τίποτα απολύτως γιατί μας κοροϊδεύουν!

----------


## anderm

Εφόσον είναι τόσο τραγική η κατάσταση προφανέστατα και θα σου κάνουν και αποχρέωση.

----------


## johnbeis

> Μετά τα δύο αυτά speedtest,
> 
>  (VDSL + Booster)
> 
> 
> (Only Booster)
>  
> 
>  είναι πλέον προφανές ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα και πως αδυνατούν να το επιλύσουν... Θα επικοινωνήσω για τελευταία φορά μαζί τους τη Δευτέρα και θα τους ενημερώσω ότι θα προχωρήσω σε διακοπή του booster αζημίως και θα ζητήσω να μην πληρώσω τίποτα απολύτως γιατί μας κοροϊδεύουν!


Το ιδιο προβλημα ειχα και εγω στα speedtest  σκετο booster ηταν οπως σε σενα σε σχεση με το dsl+booster Τους πηρα τηλεφωνο το διορθωσαν μετα εκανα για κατι ασχετο ενα reboot το router και εχασα εντελως το boonding μονο με dsl ημουν Τους ξαναπηρα και το διορθωσαν την αλλη μερα Τωρα δουλευει καλα φτανω περιπου 55Mbps με σημα 45 46  Βεβαια reboot δεν ξανακανα Ριξτους μπινελικια δεν βγαζεις ακρη αλλιως

- - - Updated - - -

Με το ανοιγμα σελιδων γενικα με την ταχυτητα βλεπετε καποια διαφορα? Εμενα δεν ξερω μπορει να ειναι και η ιδεα μου διαφορα δεν βλεπω σε σχεση οταν βαζω το παλοιο μου μοντεμ επανω με σκετο dsl Βεβαια σε κατεβασμα αρχειων ειδα διαφορα αισθητη Και σε speedtest επισης

----------


## cyberten

> Το ιδιο προβλημα ειχα και εγω στα speedtest  σκετο booster ηταν οπως σε σενα σε σχεση με το dsl+booster Τους πηρα τηλεφωνο το διορθωσαν μετα εκανα για κατι ασχετο ενα reboot το router και εχασα εντελως το boonding μονο με dsl ημουν Τους ξαναπηρα και το διορθωσαν την αλλη μερα Τωρα δουλευει καλα φτανω περιπου 55Mbps με σημα 45 46  Βεβαια reboot δεν ξανακανα Ριξτους μπινελικια δεν βγαζεις ακρη αλλιως
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Με το ανοιγμα σελιδων γενικα με την ταχυτητα βλεπετε καποια διαφορα? Εμενα δεν ξερω μπορει να ειναι και η ιδεα μου διαφορα δεν βλεπω σε σχεση οταν βαζω το παλοιο μου μοντεμ επανω με σκετο dsl Βεβαια σε κατεβασμα αρχειων ειδα διαφορα αισθητη Και σε speedtest επισης


Εσένα, καταλαβαίνω,  είχε χάσει το bonding εμένα όμως το bonding είναι σε λειτουργία.

----------


## bazzil

> Με το ανοιγμα σελιδων γενικα με την ταχυτητα βλεπετε καποια διαφορα? Εμενα δεν ξερω μπορει να ειναι και η ιδεα μου διαφορα δεν βλεπω σε σχεση οταν βαζω το παλοιο μου μοντεμ επανω με σκετο dsl Βεβαια σε κατεβασμα αρχειων ειδα διαφορα αισθητη Και σε speedtest επισης


Στο δικό μου που η adsl φτάνει μέχρι 8. Μετά την ενεργοποίηση του πακέτου είδα διαφορά στο άνοιγμα των σελίδων. Θεωρώ πως αν η adsl ήταν 15 + δεν θα ήταν αισθητή η διαφορά. Μπορώ να πώ όμως ότι το 4G μου έδωσε μια αίσθηση - στο κατέβασμα ανέβασμα αρχείων - ίδια με αυτή όταν περνούσαμε απο dial up σε 256 kai 512 συνδέσεις

----------


## NiKapa

Ξέρουμε τι penalty έχει σε περίπτωση ακύρωσης του ? μιλάμε για 18μηνη δέσμευση

----------


## cyberten

> Ξέρουμε τι penalty έχει σε περίπτωση ακύρωσης του ? μιλάμε για 18μηνη δέσμευση


Εγώ έχω 24 μηνη... Στο συμβόλαιο (αν το είδα καλά) περιγράφει μόνο το τέλος αποσύνδεσης 10€ (περίπου).

Τελικά δεν το είχα δει καλά! Αυτό που εξηγεί στο συμβόλαιο είναι οι αιτίες που η υπηρεσία δύναται να πάψει να λειτουργεί. Τα 10€ τέλος αποσύνδεσης τα επεξηγεί στο σχετικό τιμοκατάλογο.

- - - Updated - - -

Μόλις με ενημέρωσαν ότι τεχνικός τους έχει προβεί σε διορθωτικές κινήσεις επί της κεραίας που με καλύπτει και πως πρέπει να δω μεταβολή τόσο στην ταχύτητα όσο και στην ισχύ σήματος. Κλείσαμε νέο τηλεφωνικό ραντεβού μετά από τρεις ημέρες για ανασκόπηση αποτελσμάτων speedtest.

----------


## Dodolo

> Εγώ έχω 24 μηνη... Στο συμβόλαιο (αν το είδα καλά) περιγράφει μόνο το τέλος αποσύνδεσης 10€ (περίπου).
> 
> Τελικά δεν το είχα δει καλά! Αυτό που εξηγεί στο συμβόλαιο είναι οι αιτίες που η υπηρεσία δύναται να πάψει να λειτουργεί. Τα 10€ τέλος αποσύνδεσης τα επεξηγεί στο σχετικό τιμοκατάλογο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Μόλις με ενημέρωσαν ότι τεχνικός τους έχει προβεί σε διορθωτικές κινήσεις επί της κεραίας που με καλύπτει και πως πρέπει να δω μεταβολή τόσο στην ταχύτητα όσο και στην ισχύ σήματος. Κλείσαμε νέο τηλεφωνικό ραντεβού μετά από τρεις ημέρες για ανασκόπηση αποτελσμάτων speedtest.



Ενημέρωσέ μας! Ελπίζω να επιλυθεί, γιατί έχεις ταλαιπωρηθεί πολύ με αυτό.
Πάντως φίλος που το έβαλε από την πρώτη στιγμή 100+ πιάνει... 
Είναι να μη σου τύχει, φαντάζομαι.

----------


## cyberten

> Πάντως φίλος που το έβαλε από την πρώτη στιγμή 100+ πιάνει...



Και στο Γερμανό όταν πήγα για αντικατάσταση του ρούτερ και τους εξήγησα τις ταχύτητες που πιάνω στο 4G με κοίταζαν σαν εξωγήινο επειδή το έχουν εγκαταστήσει ιδιωτικά οι υπάλληλοι και τους δίνει 65Mbps ακατέβατα...

- - - Updated - - -

Ήρθαν και οι κεραίες και τις δοκίμασα. Η πρώτη εικόνα που έχω είναι ότι πρόκειται για φτηνή κατασκευή κι αυτό φαίνεται από το 'κούμπωμα' που κάνουν επάνω στο ρούτερ. Τις βιδώνεις "κάργα" και μόλις κουνήσεις την κεραία ξεβιδώνουν (μεγάλη απογοήτευση)... Ωστόσο κάπως βελτίωσαν το σήμα μου! Επανέφερα και το ρούτερ στην αρχική του θέση στο πάτωμα και είδα με ανοιχτό πατζούρι τρεις γραμμές και ισχύ σήματος 48 ενώ με κλειστό πατζούρι 42-44. Γελάτε αλλά ξέρετε τί σημασία που έχει το πατζούρι;;;  :ROFL: 

Συνεχίζω! Για κάποιο λόγο, ειλικρινά δεν τον καταλαβαίνω, το καλύτερο σήμα το έχω με το ρούτερ επάνω σε ένα γραφείο - έπιασε 52  :Worthy:  - ωστόσο όταν τον ανέβασα ακόμα πιο ψηλά έπεσε στα 40 η ισχύς ενώ όπως προείπα στο πάτωμα ήταν στα 48. Καταλήγω ότι δεν είναι πρόβλημα του σήματος επειδή ακριβώς στο ίδιο σημείο ήταν ο ρούτερ απλά άλλαζε το ύψος που είχε εναποθετηθεί αλλά "τι σόι μηχάνημα" είναι... Θα ποστάρω και κάποιες μετρήσεις αλλά θέλω να υπογραμμίσω ότι ενώ είμαι κλειδωμένος στα 26 (και "κάτι") η πραγματική ταχύτητα είναι περίπου στα 4-5 Mbps (Down) μάλλον λόγω έργων αναβάθμισης στην περιοχή.
















- - - Updated - - -

Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε το κινητό στην Cosmote και πλέον είμαι σε θέση να διευκρινήσω τι γίνεται με το δίκτυο 4G στην οικία μου. Με speedtest πριν λίγο μόνο στο 4G από το ρουτερ πήρα 15.2/1.83 (Down/Up) ενώ από το κινητό (το είχα τοποθετήσει ακριβώς μπροστά στο ρούτερ όρθιο για να ειναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο αντικειμενικό) τα πράγματα ήταν χειρότερα με 11.29/0.23 (Down/Up). Πλέον ανυπομονώ να μοιραστώ τα αποτελέσματά μου με τους τεχνικούς της κινητής για την ποιότητα και την ισχύ του σήματος 4G... Ξέχασα να πω ότι hybrid πήρα 35.39/4.23 (Down/Up) από το ρούτερ με VDSL κλειδωμένο στα 27/2.5 (Down/Up).

----------


## NiKapa

Εγώ το επέστρεψα πριν λίγο και ξανά πάλι με το Speedport 2i ,δεν μου είπαν κάτι για τέλος αποσύνδεσης κτλ

----------


## cyberten

Ήδη έχω μιλήσει για πίστωση απομείωση λογαριασμών λόγω βλάβης και πίστωση "χαμένων" MB λόγω speedtest. Την Πέμπτη το πρωί θα μιλήσω με τους τεχνικούς στο προγραμματισμένο ραντεβού και θα τους εξηγήσω. Στόχος είναι να το επιστρέψω αλλά αφού ποτέ δεν "δούλεψε" δε βλέπω το λόγο να το πληρώσω και αυτό θέλω να διεκδικήσω. Πάντως κι εγώ με το Speedport 2i προβλέπω ότι θα καταλήξω! Το τέλος αποσύνδεσης αναγράφεται στην ενότητα Cosmote Mobile όπως αναλύεται στο τιμολόγιο του booster που επισυνάπτω:

----------


## bazzil

Εμένα πάλι όσο πάει βελτιώνεται. Απο 50 που ήταν τώρα που ξαναενεργοποιήθηκε μετράω 60 και μόλις τώρα μέτρησα 72 κάτω 5,6 πάνω

- - - Updated - - -




> Ήρθαν και οι κεραίες και τις δοκίμασα. Η πρώτη εικόνα που έχω είναι ότι πρόκειται για φτηνή κατασκευή κι αυτό φαίνεται από το 'κούμπωμα' που κάνουν επάνω στο ρούτερ. Τις βιδώνεις "κάργα" και μόλις κουνήσεις την κεραία ξεβιδώνουν (μεγάλη απογοήτευση)...


Να τις βιδώσεις και με ενα πενσάκι για να σφίξουν.

----------


## cyberten

> Εμένα πάλι όσο πάει βελτιώνεται. Απο 50 που ήταν τώρα που ξαναενεργοποιήθηκε μετράω 60 και μόλις τώρα μέτρησα 72 κάτω 5,6 πάνω


Αυτή η βελτίωση όμως εξακρίβωσες ότι οφείλεται αποκλειστικά στο 4G; Ή μήπως τυχόν ανέβηκε το DSL σου; Τέλος, καλό θα ήταν τώρα που, για κάποιο λόγο, ανέβηκε η ταχύτητά σου να συγκρίνεις την ισχύ σήματος στο 4G με αυτήν που είχες για να είναι δυνατή η σύγκριση των αποτελεσμάτων. Μην με παρεξηγείς, χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ που είσαι ευχαριστημένος, αλλά δεν μπορώ να "ερμηνεύσω" αν αυτή η άνοδος οφείλετε π.χ. στις κεραίες που έβαλες στο ρούτερ ή σε κάποιον άλλο λόγο.

----------


## bazzil

H adsl παραμένει σταθερή στα 8400 οπότε στο 4G το ανάγω. Πρίν τις κεραίες το σήμα κυμαίνονταν από 35 μέχρι 37 με καθημερινές μετρήσεις απο 9/3 μέχρι 18/3 οταν τελείωσαν τα 40 GB με μέσο όρο 55 πάνω και 5 για κάτω. Στις 21/3 που ενεργοποιήθηκε εκ νέου, με τοποθετημένες κεραίες είχα σήμα απο 39 μέχρι 43 και είδα αυτή την μεταβολή. Έκανα και μόλις τώρα ενα test, υποθέτω πως είναι ώρα αιχμής και έφτασε 73,87 πάνω και 5,66 κάτω. Να βελτιώθηκε απο τις κεραίες; Δεν έχω άλλη εξήγηση.

----------


## cyberten

> H adsl παραμένει σταθερή στα 8400 οπότε στο 4G το ανάγω. Πρίν τις κεραίες το σήμα κυμαίνονταν από 35 μέχρι 37 με καθημερινές μετρήσεις απο 9/3 μέχρι 18/3 οταν τελείωσαν τα 40 GB με μέσο όρο 55 πάνω και 5 για κάτω. Στις 21/3 που ενεργοποιήθηκε εκ νέου, με τοποθετημένες κεραίες είχα σήμα απο 39 μέχρι 43 και είδα αυτή την μεταβολή. Έκανα και μόλις τώρα ενα test, υποθέτω πως είναι ώρα αιχμής και έφτασε 73,87 πάνω και 5,66 κάτω. Να βελτιώθηκε απο τις κεραίες; Δεν έχω άλλη εξήγηση.


Η μεταβολή της ταχύτητας δεν νομίζω, θα πόνταρα στην ισχύ του σήματος. Ωστόσο αυτό αφορά τη μεριά του πελάτη... Αυτό που αγνοούμε είναι μήπως έκαναν "κάτι" στο δίκτυο από μεριάς Cosmote. Στη δική μου περίπτωση γνωρίζω ότι προσπαθούν (και συγκεκριμένα μου είπαν ότι "έκαναν ό,τι μπορούσαν") να βελτιώσουν την ισχύ και ταχύτητα του σήματος 4G που καλύπτει την οικία μου. Βέβαια αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν ακόμα καλύτερο....όταν μιλήσω πάλι μαζί τους αύριο θα μάθω περισσότερα!

----------


## bazzil

> Η μεταβολή της ταχύτητας δεν νομίζω, θα πόνταρα στην ισχύ του σήματος. Ωστόσο αυτό αφορά τη μεριά του πελάτη... Αυτό που αγνοούμε είναι μήπως έκαναν "κάτι" στο δίκτυο από μεριάς Cosmote. Στη δική μου περίπτωση γνωρίζω ότι προσπαθούν (και συγκεκριμένα μου είπαν ότι "έκαναν ό,τι μπορούσαν") να βελτιώσουν την ισχύ και ταχύτητα του σήματος 4G που καλύπτει την οικία μου. Βέβαια αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν ακόμα καλύτερο....όταν μιλήσω πάλι μαζί τους αύριο θα μάθω περισσότερα!


Τι παραπάνω να έχουν κάνει; Στον ίδιο πάροχο είμαστε. Ρουτερ άλλαξες; VDSL τι έχεις 30 ή 50; Η τηλεφωνία είναι voip;  Εγώ εχω ISDN και όταν έκανα ανανέωση πακέτου (σταθερά και κινητά τα έχω όλα στον ΟΤΕ σε πακέτο one) με γύρισαν την τηλεφωνία σε voip.

----------


## cyberten

> Τι παραπάνω να έχουν κάνει; Στον ίδιο πάροχο είμαστε. Ρουτερ άλλαξες; VDSL τι έχεις 30 ή 50; Η τηλεφωνία είναι voip;  Εγώ εχω ISDN και όταν έκανα ανανέωση πακέτου (σταθερά και κινητά τα έχω όλα στον ΟΤΕ σε πακέτο one) με γύρισαν την τηλεφωνία σε voip.


Ναι, ρούτερ άλλαξα. VDSL 30 έχω. Πράγματι η τηλεφωνία ειναι VoIP. Θα μπορούσαν όμως να έχουν και σ'εσένα δώσει μεγαλύτερη ισχύ εκπομπής στο σήμα (ότι είπαν ότι έκαναν στην περιοχή μου με "αντικατάσταση κάποιου φθαρμένου εξαρτήματος στο σταθμό βάσης" - έτσι είπαν ακριβώς).

- - - Updated - - -

Μίλησα τελικά μαζί με Τ.Υ. της κινητής. Μου επανέλαβαν ότι  μου είχαν πει και τη Δευτέρα 27/3 ότι δλδ δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για κάτι "καλύτερο" από το δίκτυο 4G. Από τη μεριά μου τους έδωσα μετρήσεις όπου πιστοποιείται το πρόβλημα και τους επισήμανα ότι εκτός από τα προβλήματα της κάλυψης του δικτύου 4G για την οικία μου πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα και στον τρόπο που "αθροίζει" τις δύο ταχύτητες ο ρούτερ. Αυτή τη στιγμή θα μιλήσω και με το Εμπορικό κομμάτι για να κανονίσω το θέμα με τυχόν χρεώσεις για διακοπή υπηρεσίας επειδή αποχωρώ με δική τους υπαιτιότητα. Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται για τις μετρήσεις ας μου στείλει ένα μήνυμα για να μη "γεμίζουμε" το νήμα χωρίς λόγο...

----------


## jap

Χμ... είσαι ο τρίτος που το δοκιμάζει και φεύγει, για διάφορους λόγους. Οι ευχαριστημένοι πόσοι είναι άραγε; Μεγάλο fail του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## cyberten

Ξέρω τουλάχιστον έναν ακόμα, σε άλλη περιοχή, που το πήρε δοκιμαστικά και με VDSL 50 κατέβαζε με 110 Mbps (περίπου 13-14 MB/sec) ωστόσο το επέστρεψε κι αυτός γιατί είχε προβλήματα. Εκείνος βέβαια δεν ήταν δυνατόν να γλιτώσει τα 10€ (περίπου) που αφορούν το τέλος απομείωσης (έτσι έχουν "βαφτίσει" το τέλος διακοπής της υπηρεσίας).

- - - Updated - - -

Με ενημέρωσαν τελικά σήμερα και για τη διακοπή. Δεν θα πληρώσω σχεδόν τίποτα: ούτε τέλος διακοπής (20€) ούτε το μήνα που είχα το booster σε λειτουργία (Και υπολειτουργούσε λόγω βλάβης) κι επιπλέον μου στέλνουν το νέο ρούτερ που θα αντικαταστήσει τον HA35 με κούριερ και δεν χρειάζεται να τρέχω σε καταστήματα (έχω συνεννοηθεί να του δώσω τον παλιό). Εύγε στον ΟΤΕ από εμένα!!!

----------


## bazzil

> Ξέρω τουλάχιστον έναν ακόμα, σε άλλη περιοχή, που το πήρε δοκιμαστικά και με VDSL 50 κατέβαζε με 110 Mbps (περίπου 13-14 MB/sec) ωστόσο το επέστρεψε κι αυτός γιατί είχε προβλήματα. Εκείνος βέβαια δεν ήταν δυνατόν να γλιτώσει τα 10€ (περίπου) που αφορούν το τέλος απομείωσης (έτσι έχουν "βαφτίσει" το τέλος διακοπής της υπηρεσίας).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Με ενημέρωσαν τελικά σήμερα και για τη διακοπή. Δεν θα πληρώσω σχεδόν τίποτα: ούτε τέλος διακοπής (20€) ούτε το μήνα που είχα το booster σε λειτουργία (Και υπολειτουργούσε λόγω βλάβης) κι επιπλέον μου στέλνουν το νέο ρούτερ που θα αντικαταστήσει τον HA35 με κούριερ και δεν χρειάζεται να τρέχω σε καταστήματα (έχω συνεννοηθεί να του δώσω τον παλιό). Εύγε στον ΟΤΕ από εμένα!!!


Γενικότερα ο ΟΤΕ έχει πολύ καλή εξυπηρέτηση. Τελευταία βελτιώθηκε αρκετά. Μιλάς σχεδόν αμέσως. Στα δε επαγγελματικά ακόμη καλύτερα. Τώρα τελευταία - δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται μόνο σε μένα επειδή τους πληρώνω 90 ευρώ το μήνα ή σε όλους - παρατήρησα πως έχουν αναθέσει συγκεκριμένα άτομα να σε εξυπηρετούν. Κάθε φορά που καλώ την Τ.Υ. μου λέει οτι τα άτομα που εχουν αναλάβει να με εξυπηρετούν μιλάνε και θα με καλέσουν αυτοί η αν θέλω να περιμένω για να μιλήσω με κάποιον άλλο. Στο θέμα μας τώρα. Κρίμα που δεν δούλευε. Εγώ μια φορά, για τις 10 - 15 ημέρες που διαρκεί είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος και για την ώρα τουλάχιστον δουλεύει καλά.

----------


## panosira

καλησπερα εχω adsl με ταχυτητα 16mbs μενω κανα χιλιομετρο απο το dslam του οτε(περιοχη κατερινη) vdsl αρχισαν νΑ βαζουν τις καμπινες οποτε θα αργησει σε εμας,σημερα αποφασισα να βαλω αυτο το σετακι home booster +5.5 ευρω το μηνα (3,5 θα μ βαζουν στο λογαριασμο κινητης που εχω και 2,5 στο σταθερο)ολα καλα το συνδεσα καπου σχετικα σε ενα ραφι για να εχω καλο σημα (2 απο τα 3 συνολικα κουτακια 4g εχω) και ειπα να κανω ενα speedtest να δω τι παιζει,σημερα το ενεργοποιησα.

----------


## Dodolo

> καλησπερα εχω adsl με ταχυτητα 16mbs μενω κανα χιλιομετρο απο το dslam του οτε(περιοχη κατερινη) vdsl αρχισαν νΑ βαζουν τις καμπινες οποτε θα αργησει σε εμας,σημερα αποφασισα να βαλω αυτο το σετακι home booster +5.5 ευρω το μηνα (3,5 θα μ βαζουν στο λογαριασμο κινητης που εχω και 2,5 στο σταθερο)ολα καλα το συνδεσα καπου σχετικα σε ενα ραφι για να εχω καλο σημα (2 απο τα 3 συνολικα κουτακια 4g εχω) και ειπα να κανω ενα speedtest να δω τι παιζει,σημερα το ενεργοποιησα.


Καλορίζικη και καλά σερφαρίσματα. Καλό αποτέλεσμα τα σχεδόν 70!!!

----------


## panosira

ΔΕ βλεπω καποιο προβλημα φυσικα μπορεις να περιορισεις το booster να το χρεισιμοποιης οποτε το χρειαζεται η μπορεις να συνδεσεις ethernet θυρα σε αλλο ρουτερ που μπορεις να κανεις πολλα. πιστευω με vdsl να παει ακομη καλυτερα,δε μπορεσα να βρω στο σπιτι 3 κουτακια σημα.

----------


## cyberten

> 


 :One thumb up:

----------


## bazzil

> ΔΕ βλεπω καποιο προβλημα φυσικα μπορεις να περιορισεις το booster να το χρεισιμοποιης οποτε το χρειαζεται η μπορεις να συνδεσεις ethernet θυρα σε αλλο ρουτερ που μπορεις να κανεις πολλα. πιστευω με vdsl να παει ακομη καλυτερα,δε μπορεσα να βρω στο σπιτι 3 κουτακια σημα.


Μια χαρά είσαι. Και με 2 γραμμές σήμα είσαι οκ. Δεν έχεις θέμα. Εγω που την έχω περίπου μήνα είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος και το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι οτι τελειώνει γρήγορα.

----------


## panosira

> Μια χαρά είσαι. Και με 2 γραμμές σήμα είσαι οκ. Δεν έχεις θέμα. Εγω που την έχω περίπου μήνα είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος και το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι οτι τελειώνει γρήγορα.


παρατηρησα οτι μοντεμ αυτο του home booster "κλειδωνει" στα 13mbs σε σχεση που ειχα με το προηγουμενο (16)(φυσικα ειμαι σε δοκιμαστικη φαση αυτου του προγραμματος).αποσυνδεσεις δεν εχω δει ακομη,υπαρχουν διακυμανσεις ταχυτητας κατα την διαρκεια ημερας,οχι κατι τρομερο.το ασυρματο του mondem νομιζω ειναι καπως κακο αλλα και σαν γενικο μηχανημα,αλλα με Εthernet πολυ πιο σταθερα πραγματα.σημα 40 μερα νυχτα.Οσον αφορα τα GB σιγουρα ειναι λιγα αλλα πιστευω με σωστη διαχειριση κατι κανεις,μπορουν να τα κανουν 40 μονιμα (πολυ δυσκολα) η 30 τουλαχιστον,1GB την ημερα,για συγχρονισμους 10mbs και πανω με το σερφαρισμα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ουτε με τα online games.(κανει διαφορα στο Upload βασικο για τα παιχνιδια).τωρα με τα κατεβασματα ταινιες,youtybe σε HD κτλ οπως θελει κανεις τα διαχειριζεται,ολοι γνωριζμουμε πανω κατω καποιες ωρολογιες οποτε προσεχουμε και ας ελπισουμε να αυξησουν σιγουρα τα GB, ΤΙ να την κανω την ferrari αν μου την δινουν να ητην εχω μονο στο χωριο..Αυτο μας προτιναν και οποιος θελει επιλεγει,οπως επισης ξερουμε ειτε για σταθερα η κινητα και δε ξερω και εγω τι,ολα ειναι ακριβα,Ελλαδισταν_

----------


## ariusbb

Η υπηρεσία είναι αυτό που λέμε "Mickey Mouse".
Ότι πιο άχρηστο έχει βγάλει ο ΟΤΕ με το cap των 40GB και εξηγώ:
1. Εάν είσαι χρήστης με ADSL που πιάνεις 6-8Mbit και θέλεις παραπάνω - δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ελεύθερη χρήση του internet καθώς έχεις το όριο. Και το πιάνεις πιο γρήγορα από το να έχεις και καλά VDSL που δεν θα ενεργοποιείται τόσο συχνά
2. Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να περιορίσεις traffic από site - θα πρέπει να τα κάνεις με limiter στο PC σου. Εάν έχεις όμως μια Smart TV και βλέπεις πχ netflix 4K ακόμη και 50Mbit VDSL να έχεις (που έχω) πάντα ενεργοποιείται το Booster καθώς το χρησιμοποιεί για να μαζεύει πιο γρήγορα το buffer. Άρα βλέπεις μισή από VDSL και μισή από το Booster - και μιλάμε για traffic 10GB ανά ταινία. Άρα το καις για πλάκα
3. Αυξημένο latency και κολλήματα - αποτυχημένα traceroute, ping - ο bonding server κάνει περίεργα πράγματα - σίγουρα δεν είναι για κάποιον που είναι gamer

Μιλώντας με τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ μου ανέφερε - "Ε, αυτή την υπηρεσία την βγάλαμε για backup εαν πέσει το VDSL όχι τόσο για το bonding..."... Λογικό μου ακούγεται. Αυτό που θα έπρεπε να το δίνει τσάμπα ο ΟΤΕ για τους πελάτες που πληρώνουν, βρήκαν ένα τζιμάνι εμπορικό και μας το πούλησε σαν πιο γρήγορο internet.

Έσκασε ο σκληρός δίσκος μου τώρα και κατεβάζω πάλι από steam NBA2K17, GTA V, Rise of Tomb Raider κ.α. Μόνο αυτά τα 3 είναι 200GB... Μπορώ να βάλω στο Steam limiter στα 3MB/sec βέβαια. Αλλά έβγαλα απλά την κάρτα SIM...

Με λίγα λόγια, παίρνεις home booster και εκεί που έλεγες έχω την γραμμούλα μου και πέφτω για ύπνο, κάθεσαι και μπαίνεις στο web interface κάθε τρεις και λίγο για να δεις μήπως και τραβάει GB εκεί που δεν χρειάζεται. Υπηρεσία δηλαδή στην γραμμή του: "It just doesn't work!"

----------


## panosira

πως μπορω να κανω Bandwidth Control να δινω συγκεκριμενη ταχυτητα στις αλλες συσκευες? το εχω καταφερει μονο με το upload...

----------


## ariusbb

> πως μπορω να κανω Bandwidth Control να δινω συγκεκριμενη ταχυτητα στις αλλες συσκευες? το εχω καταφερει μονο με το upload...


Δεν μπορείς. Αυτά λέω και παραπάνω.

----------


## panosira

15 μερες τωρα και αφου καταφερα να βρω 3 γραμμες σημα με 48 μονιμο,και χωρις προβληματα ολες αυτες τις μερες περιμενω το vdsl να ενεργοποιηθει στη περιοχη και ολα διχνουν πως θα το κρατησω.Εχω ξοδεψει 20gb σε 15 μερες και με αρκετη δουλεια στον ελεγχο dowload μεσο ρουτερ οριακα εισαι στα 40 το μηνα.    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_e1g_HxzWdk επισης δεν εχω δει ασκοπη χρηση του booster ακομη και οταν δεν ενεροποιητε

----------


## puntomania

αν ξεκουμπώσετε το καλώδιο από το adsl/vdsl τι κάνει το ρούτερ? δίνει από το 4g ? η σταματάει? δοκίμασε κανείς σας.... να βάλει άλλο ρουτερ στην adsl/vdsl και ταυτόχρονα να έχει σε λειτουργία και το ρουτυερ με το 4g...να μας πει αν δουλεύουν και τα 2 ανεξάρτητα?

----------


## anderm

Δουλεύουν μια χαρά και ξεχωριστά.

----------


## puntomania

> Δουλεύουν μια χαρά και ξεχωριστά.


Και από ταχύτητα πόσο δίνει το 4g μόνο του?

----------


## anderm

> Και από ταχύτητα πόσο δίνει το 4g μόνο του?


Μέχρι 60Mbps downstream θεωρητικά.

----------


## panosira

> αν ξεκουμπώσετε το καλώδιο από το adsl/vdsl τι κάνει το ρούτερ? δίνει από το 4g ? η σταματάει? δοκίμασε κανείς σας.... να βάλει άλλο ρουτερ στην adsl/vdsl και ταυτόχρονα να έχει σε λειτουργία και το ρουτυερ με το 4g...να μας πει αν δουλεύουν και τα 2 ανεξάρτητα?


σταματαει η adsl vdsl και απλα λειτουργει ως "κινητο" με το 4g η 3g σημα που εχεις. Με το αν βαλεις αλλο ρουτερ απλα εχεις αυτο που ειχες οποτε εχεις δυο "γραμμες".ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ πιστευω ειναι ενα κακο στησιμο (εκτος αν σε βολεβει) γιατι τα G τελειωνουν ακομη πιο γρηγγορα.Μπορεις να συνδεσεις το αλλο ρουτερ που λες σε μια θυρα ethernet του spped booster και με wireless mode να "παιξεις" απο εκει

----------


## puntomania

> σταματαει η adsl vdsl και απλα λειτουργει ως "κινητο" με το 4g η 3g σημα που εχεις. Με το αν βαλεις αλλο ρουτερ απλα εχεις αυτο που ειχες οποτε εχεις δυο "γραμμες".ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ πιστευω ειναι ενα κακο στησιμο (εκτος αν σε βολεβει) γιατι τα G τελειωνουν ακομη πιο γρηγγορα.Μπορεις να συνδεσεις το αλλο ρουτερ που λες σε μια θυρα ethernet του spped booster και με wireless mode να "παιξεις" απο εκει



αν τελειώσουν τα GB μετά τι? σταματάει... η περιορίζετε η ταχύτητα του? (χωρίς την αγορά έξτρα MB)


μπορείς τα 2 μοντεμ-ρουτερ.... να τα βάλεις πχ σε ένα μικροτικ κτλ... και να παίζεις όπως θες

----------


## panosira

> αν τελειώσουν τα GB μετά τι? σταματάει... η περιορίζετε η ταχύτητα του? (χωρίς την αγορά έξτρα MB)
> 
> 
> μπορείς τα 2 μοντεμ-ρουτερ.... να τα βάλεις πχ σε ένα μικροτικ κτλ... και να παίζεις όπως θες


αν τελειωσουν τα GB οσο λειτουργεις το booster μονο του,απλα σταματαει,εως τον επομενο μηνα που θα μπουν τα αλλα.Αν ομως το εχεις μαζι με την adsl η vdsl  και τελειωσουν τα GB αυτοματα εχεις την ταχυτητα που ειχες πριν βαλεις booster.αν εχεις περισσοτερες απο μια συσκευες καλο θα ειναι να βαλεις ρουτερ  σε μια θυρα ethernet οπου μπορεις να κανεις οτι θες Bandwidth Limiter κτλ.

----------


## manospcistas

Ξέρει κάποιος αν κάνουν Load Balancing ή Bonding; Έχεις 1 Public IP;

----------


## anderm

Bonding γίνεται με μια ip.

----------


## panosira

Μετα απο 22 ημερες εκδοθηκε και ο λογαριασμος του booster (στη δικη μου περιπτωση γινεται καθε 20 του μηνα λογο του κινητου που εχω) ωσ πρωτος λογαριασμος ειναι ανεβασμενος επειδη γινεται προπληρωμη και πως στους επομενους μηνες θα ειναι κανονικα τα 5,5 ευρω.Την ημερα που εκανα την ενεργοποιηση σε καταστημα η κοπελα μου ειπε πως τα 5.5 ευρω θα μοιραστουν στην κινητη και σταθερη που εχω.ΤΟΥΣ περνω τηλ χθες και μ λεει ποιος σου ειπε κατι τετοιο? απλα δεν γινεται..οτι να ναι για αλλη μια φορα,ρωταω πως μπορω να βλεπω τα αναθεματισμετα GB ΠΟΥ μου απομενουν η τι χρηση εχω κανει εως τωρα κτλ και μ απανταει μολις φτασει στο 80% θα ενημερωθεις μεσω sms (δευτερο χτυπημα κατω απο τη μεση).παμε στα 40g τωρα μου ειπαν οτι θα ισχυουν εως εχω τη δεσμευση(εμπιστοσυνη 0) Ερωτηση¨εχουν πληρωσει πανω κατω το ποσο αυτο  οσοι εχουν booster στο πρωτο τους λογαριασμο? η να βγαλω τον Jak και να παω μια βολτα μεχρι το καταστημα?(δε μ ειπε η κοπελα κατι για προπ΄ληρωμες οταν εκανα ενεργοποιηση)

----------


## jap

Για να βλέπεις πόσα MB έχεις, επειδή το έχεις συνδέσει με κινητό cosmote, μπορείς στο κινητό να στήσεις το my cosmote app και να τα βλέπεις από εκεί. Έτσι μου είχαν πει (αλλά μου είχαν πει και πολλά άλλα που δεν ισχύουν) δεν χάνεις κάτι να δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## guardian13

απο το app της cosmote μπορεις να βλεπεις κανονικα το υπολοιπο.

----------


## pankostas

Όταν είχα την υπηρεσία έβλεπα κανονικά το  υπόλοιπο από την εφαρμογή.

----------


## testatos

> Μετα απο 22 ημερες εκδοθηκε και ο λογαριασμος του booster (στη δικη μου περιπτωση γινεται καθε 20 του μηνα λογο του κινητου που εχω) ωσ πρωτος λογαριασμος ειναι ανεβασμενος επειδη γινεται προπληρωμη και πως στους επομενους μηνες θα ειναι κανονικα τα 5,5 ευρω.Την ημερα που εκανα την ενεργοποιηση σε καταστημα η κοπελα μου ειπε πως τα 5.5 ευρω θα μοιραστουν στην κινητη και σταθερη που εχω.ΤΟΥΣ περνω τηλ χθες και μ λεει ποιος σου ειπε κατι τετοιο? απλα δεν γινεται..οτι να ναι για αλλη μια φορα,ρωταω πως μπορω να βλεπω τα αναθεματισμετα GB ΠΟΥ μου απομενουν η τι χρηση εχω κανει εως τωρα κτλ και μ απανταει μολις φτασει στο 80% θα ενημερωθεις μεσω sms (δευτερο χτυπημα κατω απο τη μεση).παμε στα 40g τωρα μου ειπαν οτι θα ισχυουν εως εχω τη δεσμευση(εμπιστοσυνη 0) Ερωτηση¨εχουν πληρωσει πανω κατω το ποσο αυτο  οσοι εχουν booster στο πρωτο τους λογαριασμο? η να βγαλω τον Jak και να παω μια βολτα μεχρι το καταστημα?(δε μ ειπε η κοπελα κατι για προπ΄ληρωμες οταν εκανα ενεργοποιηση)


Καλησπερα!Πρωτο μήνυμα στο forum σας!  :Very Happy:  Εκανα και εγω το booster στης 6/4.Ειδα τον λογαριασμο σου και τρομαξα...Πηγα και ειδα και τον δικο μου και εχω: Αναλογικό πάγιο : COSMOTE Home Speed Booster [06/04/17-07/04/17] 0,104
                                                  COSMOTE Home Speed Booster [08/04/17-07/05/17] 1,613
Ο λογαριασμος μου εκδίδεται καθε 8 του μηνος.Τωρα δεν ξερω αν στον επομενο η στον λογαριασμό του κινητού βαλουν τίποτα επιπλέον οπως η προπληρωμή που εκαναν σε εσενα.

----------


## anderm

> Μετα απο 22 ημερες εκδοθηκε και ο λογαριασμος του booster (στη δικη μου περιπτωση γινεται καθε 20 του μηνα λογο του κινητου που εχω) ωσ πρωτος λογαριασμος ειναι ανεβασμενος επειδη γινεται προπληρωμη και πως στους επομενους μηνες θα ειναι κανονικα τα 5,5 ευρω.Την ημερα που εκανα την ενεργοποιηση σε καταστημα η κοπελα μου ειπε πως τα 5.5 ευρω θα μοιραστουν στην κινητη και σταθερη που εχω.ΤΟΥΣ περνω τηλ χθες και μ λεει ποιος σου ειπε κατι τετοιο? απλα δεν γινεται..οτι να ναι για αλλη μια φορα,ρωταω πως μπορω να βλεπω τα αναθεματισμετα GB ΠΟΥ μου απομενουν η τι χρηση εχω κανει εως τωρα κτλ και μ απανταει μολις φτασει στο 80% θα ενημερωθεις μεσω sms (δευτερο χτυπημα κατω απο τη μεση).παμε στα 40g τωρα μου ειπαν οτι θα ισχυουν εως εχω τη δεσμευση(εμπιστοσυνη 0) Ερωτηση¨εχουν πληρωσει πανω κατω το ποσο αυτο  οσοι εχουν booster στο πρωτο τους λογαριασμο? η να βγαλω τον Jak και να παω μια βολτα μεχρι το καταστημα?(δε μ ειπε η κοπελα κατι για προπ΄ληρωμες οταν εκανα ενεργοποιηση)


Εάν το θυμάμαι σωστά, πληρώνεις τις 22 ημέρες ως αναλογικό πάγιο και τον επόμενο μήνα. Πάντοτε ο λογαριασμός που εκδίδεται αφορά τη μελλοντική χρήση.

----------


## cyberten

> Μετα απο 22 ημερες εκδοθηκε και ο λογαριασμος του booster (στη δικη μου περιπτωση γινεται καθε 20 του μηνα λογο του κινητου που εχω) ωσ πρωτος λογαριασμος ειναι ανεβασμενος επειδη γινεται προπληρωμη και πως στους επομενους μηνες θα ειναι κανονικα τα 5,5 ευρω.Την ημερα που εκανα την ενεργοποιηση σε καταστημα η κοπελα μου ειπε πως τα 5.5 ευρω θα μοιραστουν στην κινητη και σταθερη που εχω.ΤΟΥΣ περνω τηλ χθες και μ λεει ποιος σου ειπε κατι τετοιο? απλα δεν γινεται..οτι να ναι για αλλη μια φορα,ρωταω πως μπορω να βλεπω τα αναθεματισμετα GB ΠΟΥ μου απομενουν η τι χρηση εχω κανει εως τωρα κτλ και μ απανταει μολις φτασει στο 80% θα ενημερωθεις μεσω sms (δευτερο χτυπημα κατω απο τη μεση).παμε στα 40g τωρα μου ειπαν οτι θα ισχυουν εως εχω τη δεσμευση(εμπιστοσυνη 0) Ερωτηση¨εχουν πληρωσει πανω κατω το ποσο αυτο  οσοι εχουν booster στο πρωτο τους λογαριασμο? η να βγαλω τον Jak και να παω μια βολτα μεχρι το καταστημα?(δε μ ειπε η κοπελα κατι για προπ΄ληρωμες οταν εκανα ενεργοποιηση)


Και ο δικός μου λογαριασμός τόσος ήταν. Επέσες πάνω σε περίεργο αντιπρόσωπο Τ.Υ. Για το θέμα που λες είχα μιλήσει 3-4 φορές, πράγματι στον επόμενο λογαριασμό θα δεις χαμηλότερες χρεώσεις.

----------


## Kiriakostjet

Καλημέρα στην παρέα και καλώς σας βρήκα σαν νέο μέλος.Μια ερώτηση..σκέφτομαι να ενεργοποιήσω την υπηρεσία αλλά....μέσα στο σπίτι δεν πιάνω καθόλου 4g και για να έχω σήμα στο κινητό χρησιμοποιώ το Cosmote Τέλειο σήμα που δίνει 3g.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δουλέψει έστω και με 3g ή τζάμπα κόπος;

----------


## pankostas

Ναι δουλεύει κανονικά και με 3g.

----------


## cyberten

> Καλημέρα στην παρέα και καλώς σας βρήκα σαν νέο μέλος.Μια ερώτηση..σκέφτομαι να ενεργοποιήσω την υπηρεσία αλλά....μέσα στο σπίτι δεν πιάνω καθόλου 4g και για να έχω σήμα στο κινητό χρησιμοποιώ το Cosmote Τέλειο σήμα που δίνει 3g.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δουλέψει έστω και με 3g ή τζάμπα κόπος;


Αμα δεν εχεις σημα, αποψη μου είναι, μην το βαλεις. Αν διαβασεις στο νήμα, είχα σήμα 4G αλλά όχι πολύ δυνατό και το έβγαλα γιατί δεν απέδιδε τα αναμενόμενα. Βέβαια, για να μην παρεξηγηθούμε αδικως, ο,τι θέλεις εσύ κανεις!

----------


## Kiriakostjet

Για 4g το έχω πάρει απόφαση οτι δεν θα πιάνω.Απλά δεν ξέρω πόσο θα κερδίσω με το 3g.Και δεν ξέρω αν θα παίρνει σήμα από το τέλειο σήμα που θα είναι 100% ή όχι.Γιατί αν δεν συνδέεται με το τέλειο σήμα τότε θα πιάνω,από μέτρηση που έχω κάνει,κάτι παραπάνω από 1 mbps..

----------


## bazzil

> Για 4g το έχω πάρει απόφαση οτι δεν θα πιάνω.Απλά δεν ξέρω πόσο θα κερδίσω με το 3g.Και δεν ξέρω αν θα παίρνει σήμα από το τέλειο σήμα που θα είναι 100% ή όχι.Γιατί αν δεν συνδέεται με το τέλειο σήμα τότε θα πιάνω,από μέτρηση που έχω κάνει,κάτι παραπάνω από 1 mbps..


Εφόσον μπορείς να φύγεις όποτε θέλεις το ενεργοποιείς για δοκιμή. Εγω που το έχω (4g) παίζει πολύ καλα

----------


## Kiriakostjet

Πώς μπορώ να φύγω όποτε θέλω;;;Στη σελίδα λέει για 18μηνη δέσμευση.

----------


## cyberten

> Πώς μπορώ να φύγω όποτε θέλω;;;Στη σελίδα λέει για 18μηνη δέσμευση.


Πραγματι η δεσμευση ισχυει ωστόσο αν "σπασεις" το συμβολαιο η επιβαρυνση που θα κληθεις να πληρωσεις ειναι περιπου 20€ εκτος αν αποδεδειγμένα δεν δουλεύει "όπως διαφημιζεται" το προϊόν.

----------


## anthip09

Με 3G μην περιμένεις πολλά πράγματα...όταν το είχα βάλει με 4g μου έδινε 8-10 Mbps ενώ με 3G μόνο 2 και αυτά με το ζόρι στις καλές μέρες...θεωρώ οτι δεν αξίζει το κόπο

----------


## anderm

> Για 4g το έχω πάρει απόφαση οτι δεν θα πιάνω.Απλά δεν ξέρω πόσο θα κερδίσω με το 3g.Και δεν ξέρω αν θα παίρνει σήμα από το τέλειο σήμα που θα είναι 100% ή όχι.Γιατί αν δεν συνδέεται με το τέλειο σήμα τότε θα πιάνω,από μέτρηση που έχω κάνει,κάτι παραπάνω από 1 mbps..


Το τέλειο σήμα επί της ουσίας λειτουργεί από την xDSL σου. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει στη περίπτωση σου.

----------


## Kiriakostjet

Οπότε κάθομαι με τα 11mbps και παρακαλάω το θεό να έρθει το vdsl προς Κορυδαλλό μεριά.

----------


## bazzil

> Πώς μπορώ να φύγω όποτε θέλω;;;Στη σελίδα λέει για 18μηνη δέσμευση.


Εγώ που ρώτησα πριν το βάλω, μου είπαν πως μπορώ να φύγω όποτε θέλω χωρίς κάποιο άλλο κόστος

----------


## macro

Σε καποια εταιρεια που εχω βαλει ενα μικροτικ, θα βαλουν speed booster.

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν γνωριζει καποιος, αν το συγκεκριμενο μοντεμ που θα μας δωσουν μπορω να το βαλω σε bridge mode για να κανω ολη τη διαχειριση απο το μικροτικ?

----------


## panosira

> Πώς μπορώ να φύγω όποτε θέλω;;;Στη σελίδα λέει για 18μηνη δέσμευση.


αλλα λενε στις σελιδες αλλα στο καταστημα αλλα στο τηλεφωνο και αλλα γινονται ,εμενα 1 Απριλιου που το ενεργοποιησα μ ειπε η κοπελα απο το καταστημα πω ειναι 3μηνη η δεσμευση απο εκει και περα κανω οτι θελω

----------


## Dodolo

Χθες βράδυ περάστηκε αυτόματα σε φίλο μου ενημέρωση firmware. Και άλλαξε και ο τόνος κλήσης (έχει VOBB). Σε κανέναν άλλον;

----------


## 1853th

Καλησπερα σε ολους, εβαλα και εγω speed booster και εκανα τα εξης 2 πραγματα με το που μου ηρθε το modem και μπηκε η συνδεση!

1ον μπηκα με τον αριθμο της sim στο cosmote app και ειδα οτι καθε σκ δικαιουμαστε 5gb επιπλεον δωρεαν 

και επισης πηγα και αγορασα 2 μικρες κεραιες gsm για να τις βαλω στο huawei ha35 γιατι το σημα ηταν ασθενες και λειτουργουν λιγο καλυτερα 

οποτε οποιος σκεφτεται κατι σε κεραια εξωτερικη lte ktlp λειτουργει !

----------


## panosira

εχει καποιος booster με vdsl 30/50 να μ πει τι γινεται με το upload? η ειναι κλειδωμενο στα 5-6 mbs?

----------


## testatos

και εμενα περάστηκε καινούργιο firmware.Για τον ηχο δεν καταλαβα κατι.

----------


## bazzil

> Καλησπερα σε ολους, εβαλα και εγω speed booster και εκανα τα εξης 2 πραγματα με το που μου ηρθε το modem και μπηκε η συνδεση!
> 
> 1ον μπηκα με τον αριθμο της sim στο cosmote app και ειδα οτι καθε σκ δικαιουμαστε 5gb επιπλεον δωρεαν 
> 
> και επισης πηγα και αγορασα 2 μικρες κεραιες gsm για να τις βαλω στο huawei ha35 γιατι το σημα ηταν ασθενες και λειτουργουν λιγο καλυτερα 
> 
> οποτε οποιος σκεφτεται κατι σε κεραια εξωτερικη lte ktlp λειτουργει !


Πως ενεργοποίησες το πακέτο των 5Gb. Εγω όταν επιλέγω μου εμφανίζει μήνυμα για ενεργοποίηση 10 GB με 9.90



- - - Updated - - -




> εχει καποιος booster με vdsl 30/50 να μ πει τι γινεται με το upload? η ειναι κλειδωμενο στα 5-6 mbs?


ναι μέχρι εκει

- - - Updated - - -




> Χθες βράδυ περάστηκε αυτόματα σε φίλο μου ενημέρωση firmware. Και άλλαξε και ο τόνος κλήσης (έχει VOBB). Σε κανέναν άλλον;


Οχι. δεν έγινε κάτι τέτοιο. Και απ ότι βλέπω βάλανε και φίλτρο χρήσης στο LTE. Καιρός ήταν

----------


## ariusbb

Όσοι έχετε VDSL + Booster επιβεβαιώστε ότι το VDSL κλειδώνει στα 50mbit και όχι στα 24mbit.
Εμένα παίζει 24 και μου λένε είναι θέμα του modulation type που είναι στο backend by default ενεργοποιημένα και με το νέο firmware παίρνει το 24άρι αντί για 50.
Λύση δεν υπάρχει από το modem ώστε να απενεργοποιήσεις τα modulations - άρα περιμένεις τεχνικό να το κάνει στο backend.
Τα δικά μου:
Hardware version: AV1HA35M VER.A
Software version: V100R017C10SPC018
Profile version: DTEU001

----------


## Providen

Καλησπέρα , 
Το έχω περίπου εδώ και και ένα μήνα , σε απαμακρισμενο χωριο  που το adsl ειναι κάκιστο , αλλα ευτυχώς σε μερiκα σημεία uπαρχει κάλυψη 4g.Σε διάφορες μετσησεις που εκανα αλλα και στην χρηση σου του ειδα αισθητή διαφορά στις ταχύτητες , το μονο αρνητικο για μενα ειναι ο περιορισμός  στα 20 gigabyte.
Επίσης στο andoird app βγάζει κανονικά την κατανάλωση σε megabyte , αρκεί να έχεις κάνει εγγραφή στην υπηρεσία mycosmote , παρότι στη Τ.Υ μου είπαν οτι ενημερώνεσαι μόνο με sms στο 80% και 100% της χρήσης. 

Τελος , ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει βάλει κάνεις κεραία σε αυτό το ρουτερ που σου δίνουν , HUAWEI ,(HA35-10) ή αν έχετε να προτείνεται κάτι αξιόλογο  για εσωτερική κεραία. 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Πρόσφατα ο αδερφός μου που σπουδάζει Καλαμάτα, έκανε φορητότητα σε Φοιτητικό ADSL του (Π)ΟΤΕ και του πρότειναν στο κατάστημα να βάλει αυτή την υπηρεσία Home Speed Booster με 5€ επιπλέον, *χωρίς όμως* να του πουν ότι έχει περιορισμό στα 20GB το μήνα!! Άρχισε την κοροϊδία ο (Π)ΟΤΕς;  :Mad:  Εγώ γνώριζα γι' αυτή την υπηρεσία, αλλά ο αδερφός μου όχι...

Η ταχύτητά του από τα 10 Mbps με ADSL, πλησίασε τα 45 τώρα με το speed booster, αλλά μου είπε ότι από τον επόμενο μήνα θα το ακυρώσει και ότι έπρεπε να είχε πάνω από 100GB για να αξίζει... 

Γίνεται τώρα να ακυρώσει την υπηρεσία αυτή δωρεάν ή ο ΟΤΕ βρήκε "θύμα" για 18 μήνες;

----------


## bazzil

> Καλησπέρα , 
> Το έχω περίπου εδώ και και ένα μήνα , σε απαμακρισμενο χωριο  που το adsl ειναι κάκιστο , αλλα ευτυχώς σε μερiκα σημεία uπαρχει κάλυψη 4g.Σε διάφορες μετσησεις που εκανα αλλα και στην χρηση σου του ειδα αισθητή διαφορά στις ταχύτητες , το μονο αρνητικο για μενα ειναι ο περιορισμός  στα 20 gigabyte.
> Επίσης στο andoird app βγάζει κανονικά την κατανάλωση σε megabyte , αρκεί να έχεις κάνει εγγραφή στην υπηρεσία mycosmote , παρότι στη Τ.Υ μου είπαν οτι ενημερώνεσαι μόνο με sms στο 80% και 100% της χρήσης. 
> 
> Τελος , ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει βάλει κάνεις κεραία σε αυτό το ρουτερ που σου δίνουν , HUAWEI ,(HA35-10) ή αν έχετε να προτείνεται κάτι αξιόλογο  για εσωτερική κεραία. 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Εγώ αγόρασα αυτές Δεν είναι ακριβές και είδα βελτίωση στο σήμα. Διάβασε απο την σελίδα 23 και μετα που υπάρχει σχετική συζήτηση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πρόσφατα ο αδερφός μου που σπουδάζει Καλαμάτα, έκανε φορητότητα σε Φοιτητικό ADSL του (Π)ΟΤΕ και του πρότειναν στο κατάστημα να βάλει αυτή την υπηρεσία Home Speed Booster με 5€ επιπλέον, *χωρίς όμως* να του πουν ότι έχει περιορισμό στα 20GB το μήνα!! Άρχισε την κοροϊδία ο (Π)ΟΤΕς;  Εγώ γνώριζα γι' αυτή την υπηρεσία, αλλά ο αδερφός μου όχι...
> 
> Η ταχύτητά του από τα 10 Mbps με ADSL, πλησίασε τα 45 τώρα με το speed booster, αλλά μου είπε ότι από τον επόμενο μήνα θα το ακυρώσει και ότι έπρεπε να είχε πάνω από 100GB για να αξίζει... 
> 
> Γίνεται τώρα να ακυρώσει την υπηρεσία αυτή δωρεάν ή ο ΟΤΕ βρήκε "θύμα" για 18 μήνες;


Απ όσο ξέρω μπορεί χωρίς να πληρώσει κάτι. Έτσι μου είπαν εμένα όταν το έβαλα. Τους είχα ρώτησα αν μπορώ να το διακόψω όποτε θέλω χωρίς πέναλτι και μου είπαν οκ. Επίσης μου είχαν πει οτι ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να δώσει παράταση η να το κάνει μόνιμο τα 40GB το μήνα

----------


## panosira

Εμενα μ ειπαν ειναι 3μηνη δεσμευση και πως τα 40g θα ισχυουν οσο εχω την υπηρεσεια.

----------


## testatos

> Εμενα μ ειπαν ειναι 3μηνη δεσμευση και πως τα 40g θα ισχυουν οσο εχω την υπηρεσεια.


Λογικο αφου μεχρι τελος Ιουλίου δίνουν τα 40 GB  :Razz:

----------


## panosira

> Λογικο αφου μεχρι τελος Ιουλίου δίνουν τα 40 GB


δε μ ειπαν για τελος Ιουλιου αλλα οσο εχω την υπηρεσεια για τα 40gb

----------


## fasdf

Καλησπέρα σας και από μένα,

Σημέρα παρέλαβα το speed booster για δευτερη φορά. Αυτή την φορά το έβαλα όμως με 18μηνη δεσμευση.

Είχα διακόψει την υπηρεσία γιατί είχα MSN νουμερα σε ISDN με αποτελεσμα να υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα όπως μου είπαν στην γραμμή καθ'οτι το ΗΑ-35 δεν υποστηρίζει βοηθητικά νούμερα. Τώρα δεν έχω πια τα MSN νουμερα και είπα μιας και αναβάθμισαν το firmware να το ξαναβάλω.

Anyway, μέχρι εδώ ήταν ο πρόλογος  :Smile: 

Στο θέμα τωρα.

Έχω πάρει και εγώ εξωτερικές κεραίες omnidirectional τις οποίες συνδέω στην συσκευή και παρατηρώ κάτι εντελώς περίεργο. (τουλάχιστον κατα την άποψη μου και τις δικές μου πενιχρές γνώσεις)

Κάνω μετρήσεις με τις κεραίες και στο download έχω 51.35 Mbps, ενώ στο upload 3.42 Mbps. Αφαιρώ τις κεραίες και βλέπω τις εξής μετρήσεις: 54.90 Μbps download και 2.85 Μbps στο upload. Και ψιλοσκάλωσσα λιγάκι.

Είπα να δοκιμάσω με ένα TP-LINK 4G router 150 Mbps (LTE Cat. 4) το οποίο είχα αγοράσει να δω μήπως πάθανε κάτι οι κεραίες.

Τρέχω λοιπόν τα speedtests μια χωρίς κεραίες και μια με κεραίες. Η διαφορα ήταν περίπου ίση των 30Mbps υπέρ των κεραιών φυσικά. 

Μήπως είναι εύκολο να με βοηθησετε λιγάκι με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα γιατί πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω.

Είπα να καλέσω το OTE αλλά φοβάμαι οτι θα με γειώσουν λέγοντας μου διάφορα.


Τέλος να σας πώ ότι:

To router είναι απευθείας συνδεδεμένο σε πολύπριζο (χωρίς UPS κτλπ) και ότι τις μετρήσεις τις έκανα στο beta speedtest όπως έχετε υποδείξει και εσείς σε προηγούμενο post.

Sorry για τα πολλά λόγια απλά πρόσπαθησα να περιγράψω το πρόβλημα όσο πιο λεπτομεριακά γίνεται.

----------


## testatos

> Καλησπέρα σας και από μένα,
> 
> Σημέρα παρέλαβα το speed booster για δευτερη φορά. Αυτή την φορά το έβαλα όμως με 18μηνη δεσμευση.
> 
> Είχα διακόψει την υπηρεσία γιατί είχα MSN νουμερα σε ISDN με αποτελεσμα να υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα όπως μου είπαν στην γραμμή καθ'οτι το ΗΑ-35 δεν υποστηρίζει βοηθητικά νούμερα. Τώρα δεν έχω πια τα MSN νουμερα και είπα μιας και αναβάθμισαν το firmware να το ξαναβάλω.
> 
> Anyway, μέχρι εδώ ήταν ο πρόλογος 
> 
> Στο θέμα τωρα.
> ...


Το firmware του ΟΤΕ δεν εχει ενεργοποιημενες της extra κεραιες και γιαυτό δεν βλεπεις διαφορα.

----------


## fasdf

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση και γρήγορη απάντηση σου.

Απλά διαβασα εδώ στο φόρουμ ότι κάποιοι είδαν βελτίωση με εξωτερικές κεραίες. Μήπως δεν κατάλαβα κάτι καλά και το παρεξήγησα;

Επίσης ένας τεχνικός του OTE μου είπε πριν το βάλω ότι μπορώ να συνδέσω εξωτερικές κεραίες αφαιρώντας το καπάκι στο πίσω μέρος όπως και έκανα.

Σορρυ που επιμένω απλά προσπαθω να βγάλω καποια άκρη.

----------


## panosira

> Καλησπέρα σας και από μένα,
> 
> Σημέρα παρέλαβα το speed booster για δευτερη φορά. Αυτή την φορά το έβαλα όμως με 18μηνη δεσμευση.
> 
> Είχα διακόψει την υπηρεσία γιατί είχα MSN νουμερα σε ISDN με αποτελεσμα να υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα όπως μου είπαν στην γραμμή καθ'οτι το ΗΑ-35 δεν υποστηρίζει βοηθητικά νούμερα. Τώρα δεν έχω πια τα MSN νουμερα και είπα μιας και αναβάθμισαν το firmware να το ξαναβάλω.
> 
> Anyway, μέχρι εδώ ήταν ο πρόλογος 
> 
> Στο θέμα τωρα.
> ...


Το προβλημα σου ποιο ειναι? η ταχυτητα? εχεις διακιμανσεις? το σημα ?

----------


## fasdf

Η ισχύς του σήματος 4G και η ταχυτητα. Σαν να είναι η συσκευή λίγο "αναίσθητη" στο σήμα της κεραίας. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι και πολύ δόκιμη η έκφραση μου αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να το εκφράσω αλλιώς.  :Smile:

----------


## panosira

> Η ισχύς του σήματος 4G και η ταχυτητα. Σαν να είναι η συσκευή λίγο "αναίσθητη" στο σήμα της κεραίας. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι και πολύ δόκιμη η έκφραση μου αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να το εκφράσω αλλιώς.


Με κεραιες δεν ασχοληθηκα μιας και δε μ χρειαζονται.με ποσες γραμμες ειναι το 4g σημα?(γαλαζιο χρωμα)και τι ισχυς εχεις?((το βλεπεις πανω στο μενου του Ηa-35)μηπως δε μπορεις να κανεις κατι παραπανω με την ταχυτητα η την ισχυς του σηματος?

----------


## fasdf

Το σήμα είναι 27 (Weak). Απλά πριν αγοράσω την υπηρεσία έκανα με το smartphone της αδερφής μου κάποιες μετρήσεις στην ταρατσα του σπιτιου και συγκεκριμένα εκεί που έχω βάλει τις κεραιες.Οι μετρήσεις έβγαιναν 100+ Μbps σε 4G+ βεβαια και άλλο ΑPN. Απλά πίστευα ότι τουλάχιστον κανένα πενητάρι από το booster θα έπιανα.

Οι μπάρες του σήματος είναι μόνο 1 και το χρώμα γαλάζιο. Αν το γυρίσω σε 3G είναι 3 οι μπάρες

----------


## Panagioths

Η κάρτα sim του booster δούλεψε σε άλλο 3g modem router τρίτου κατασκευαστή;

----------


## testatos

> Το σήμα είναι 27 (Weak). Απλά πριν αγοράσω την υπηρεσία έκανα με το smartphone της αδερφής μου κάποιες μετρήσεις στην ταρατσα του σπιτιου και συγκεκριμένα εκεί που έχω βάλει τις κεραιες.Οι μετρήσεις έβγαιναν 100+ Μbps σε 4G+ βεβαια και άλλο ΑPN. Απλά πίστευα ότι τουλάχιστον κανένα πενητάρι από το booster θα έπιανα.
> 
> Οι μπάρες του σήματος είναι μόνο 1 και το χρώμα γαλάζιο. Αν το γυρίσω σε 3G είναι 3 οι μπάρες


Αμα δοκιμασεις να βαλεις το μοντεμ στην ταρατσα και να κανεις ενα speedtest θα πιασεις της ταχύτητες που ειδες με το κινητο.( δεν χρειαζεται να εχει παροχή τηλεφώνου για να λειτουργήσει το μόντεμ)

----------


## fasdf

Δεν το δοκιμασα να βάλω την sim του booster σε άλλο Modem-Router θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω.

Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι αν πάω στην ταρατσα θα δω πολύ υψηλές μετρήσεις. Απλά μου έκανε εντύπωση που δεν παίζουν οι κεραίες. Βεβαια εσύ είπες ότι είναι απενεργοποιημενες οι υποδοχες για τις κεραιες και αν είναι αυτό, μάλλον θα εχω φάει μεγάλη ήττα.  :Sad: 

BTW, όσο εγώ δομιμάζω την SIM σε άλλη συσκευή, μήπως ξέρετε αν υπάρχει καμιά άλλη συσκευή συμβατή με το speed booster που μπορώ να αγοράσω; Κάτι σαν το Speedport Hybrid που δίνει η DT;

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν όσον αφορά την SIM του booster που έβαλα στο TP-LINK έδειξε ότι έχει full σήμα άλλα δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί για να κάνω μετρήσεις. Όποτε δεν ξέρω πια τι να υποθέσω. Μάλλον έχει δίκιο ο testatos.

----------


## bazzil

> Καλησπέρα σας και από μένα,
> 
> Σημέρα παρέλαβα το speed booster για δευτερη φορά. Αυτή την φορά το έβαλα όμως με 18μηνη δεσμευση.
> 
> Είχα διακόψει την υπηρεσία γιατί είχα MSN νουμερα σε ISDN με αποτελεσμα να υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα όπως μου είπαν στην γραμμή καθ'οτι το ΗΑ-35 δεν υποστηρίζει βοηθητικά νούμερα. Τώρα δεν έχω πια τα MSN νουμερα και είπα μιας και αναβάθμισαν το firmware να το ξαναβάλω.
> 
> Anyway, μέχρι εδώ ήταν ο πρόλογος 
> 
> Στο θέμα τωρα.
> ...



Και εγώ ISDN έχω - με την ανανέωση μου το έκανα voip -  αλλά δεν είχα πρόβλημα. Με τις κεραίες που έβαλα είδα βελτίωση στο σήμα.

----------


## fasdf

Έχω και εγώ σαν αυτές που έχεις bazzil από το TP-LINK. Θα τις δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω πάλι.

- - - Updated - - -

Καμία απολύτως διαφορά στο σήμα ούτε στην ταχύτητα. Σαν να μην υπάρχουν οι κεραίες

Μου λες σε παρακαλώ και ποιο είναι το firmware που έχεις μήπως υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά εκεί;

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν έκανα μια κλήση στο 13888 γιατί αντιμετώπιζα και άλλο πρόβλημα, με την τηλεφωνία το οποίο από ότι φαίνεται μάλλον το έφτιαξαν.
Τους έκανα και μια ερώτηση για τις εξωτερικές κεραίες και μου είπαν ότι οι ίδιοι από το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο δεν μπορούν να βοηθήσουν όσον αφορά το κομμάτι αυτό.
Όμως μου έδωσε 2 επιλογές:

1) Να κοιτάξω το manual και να δω μπας και βγάλω άκρη
2) Να έρθει ειδικός τεχνικός με χρέωση 50 Ευρώ και να δει εκείνος τι μπορεί να κάνει.

----------


## testatos

> Έχω και εγώ σαν αυτές που έχεις bazzil από το TP-LINK. Θα τις δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω πάλι.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Καμία απολύτως διαφορά στο σήμα ούτε στην ταχύτητα. Σαν να μην υπάρχουν οι κεραίες
> 
> Μου λες σε παρακαλώ και ποιο είναι το firmware που έχεις μήπως υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά εκεί;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Οπως μπορεις να δεις και στο βιντεο που βρηκα στο Youtube http://imgur.com/a/sFNiK ενα μοντεμ παρομοιότυπο με αυτο που εχουμε αλλα της ίδιας εταιρίας (Huawei) με διαφορετικο firmware εχει επιλογη για να ρυθμίσεις την εξτρα κεραία κ.α. ενω στο firmware του οτε δεν υπάρχει αυτο.Αμα δοκιμασω να περασω ενα firmware αλλης εταιριας λετε να δουλεψει? :P

----------


## panosira

https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/help-an...icle/127930274 σημερινες μερες.κανε πειραματα απο μονος σου και αν δε βγαλεις ακρη η αν οντως δε γινεται τιποτα παραπανω μενεις ως εχεις.

----------


## fasdf

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για την βοήθεια!

Μάλλον θα μείνω ως έχω.
Με πήραν από τον ΟΤΕ και μου είπαν ότι και καλά αυτές οι υποδοχές είναι για ενίσχυση του σήματος Wi-Fi αλλά δεν τους πολυπίστεψα. Τους ζόρισα λιγάκι λέγοντας ότι ακριβώς το ίδιο router (HA35/22 το λένε νομίζω) έχουν στην Αυστρία το οποίο δίνει η Α1 και εκεί μπαίνουν κέραιες 4G. Εκεί μου τα μάσησαν λιγάκι και μου είπαν ότι μπορεί εμφανισιακά να είναι τα ίδια αλλά από μέσα όχι και ότι αν είναι τα ίδια διαφέρουν στο firmware κτλπ.....

- - - Updated - - -

Καλησπέρα σας και πάλι,

Λοιπόν με κάλεσαν και πάλι από τον ΟΤΕ και παραδέχτηκαν ότι όντως οι υποδοχές είναι για κεραίες 4G (σύμφωνα με την ερώτηση που έκανε ο εκπρόσωπος στην ομάδα που ασχολείται με το Speed Booster). Όμως μου είπαν ότι οι υποδοχές ΔΕΝ είναι κλειδωμένες από το firmware και ότι δεν χρειάζεται κανενός είδους παραμετροποιήση για απο το interface για να παίξουν. Απλά μου είπαν το εξής ότι ΔΕΝ πρέπει οι κεραίες που θα τοποθετηθούν να ξεπερνάνε τα 2 db (εννοούσε μάλλον dbi) διότι το firmware και οι υποδοχές δεν θα τις επιδέχονται (τώρα γιατί δεν μου εξήγησε).

Αυτά ήθελα να σας πώ και να σας μεταφέρω για να γνωρίζετε και εσείς. Τώρα σωστά ή λάθος μάλλον θα το κρίνετε εσείς που ξέρετε και περισσότερα από μένα.

----------


## MikePan01

Eχω παραγγείλει μια πολυ καλη και ακριβή εσωτερική κεραία. Δεν ποσταρω link αν δεν την παραλάβω και δεν την δοκιμάσω. Εχω μονο μια μπάρα σημα και πολλα προβλήματα. Σε λιγες μέρες θα σας δώσω update.
(Estimated delivery May 18, 2017 - May 24, 2017)

----------


## testatos

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για την βοήθεια!
> 
> Μάλλον θα μείνω ως έχω.
> Με πήραν από τον ΟΤΕ και μου είπαν ότι και καλά αυτές οι υποδοχές είναι για ενίσχυση του σήματος Wi-Fi αλλά δεν τους πολυπίστεψα. Τους ζόρισα λιγάκι λέγοντας ότι ακριβώς το ίδιο router (HA35/22 το λένε νομίζω) έχουν στην Αυστρία το οποίο δίνει η Α1 και εκεί μπαίνουν κέραιες 4G. Εκεί μου τα μάσησαν λιγάκι και μου είπαν ότι μπορεί εμφανισιακά να είναι τα ίδια αλλά από μέσα όχι και ότι αν είναι τα ίδια διαφέρουν στο firmware κτλπ.....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Καλησπέρα σας και πάλι,
> 
> ...


Ειχα ρωτήσει παλιότερα στην εξυπηρέτηση και με ειχαν πει οτι ειναι για το 4G η κεραία αλλα δεν λειτουργούν γιατι ειναι απενεργοποιημενες απο το firmware τους.Τωρα η έπεσα σε ασχετο υπάλληλο(πολυ πιθανό) Η άνοιξαν την κεραία με το καινούργιο firmware που περασαν.Φυσικα δεν ηθελα να διαδώσω φήμες απλα οτι με είπαν μετεφερα και εδω.

----------


## fasdf

Ναι βρε συ. Μην αγχώνεσαι.  :Cool:   :Smile: 
Ότι μας λένε οι εκπρόσωποι μεταφέρουμε εδώ στο forum.
Και μένα μου είπαν αυτά που σας μετέφερα και αύριο που λέει ο λόγος όλο και κάτι θα αλλάξει επι του θέματος. (δεν τα λέω όλα αυτά ειρωνικά)

Από την στιγμή που ο ΟΤΕ δεν βγάζει μια ξεκάθαρη ενημέρωση για την συσκευή και το αν δέχεται ή όχι κεραίες όλο και θα μπλεκόμαστε. 
Νομίζω επίσης ωραίο θα ήταν και απο μέρος τους να πούνε τι είδους κεραιές είναι συμβατές (πόσα dbi δηλαδή δέχεται η συσκευή).
Επίσης για να μην αναφέρω ότι ούτε τα manual που έχει ανεβάσει στην σελίδα αναφέρουν το παραμικρό για κεραιές 4G.

----------


## MikePan01

Ήρθε η κεραία. Το σήμα απο week 31-> good 37. H μια γραμμη έγινε δυο. 
Αρα οι υποδοχές πισω λειτουργούν κανονικά για να τοποθετησουμε κεραία. 
Το λινκ της κεραίας που παράγγειλα για οποίον θελει ειναι εδω

----------


## testatos

> Ήρθε η κεραία. Το σήμα απο week 31-> good 37. H μια γραμμη έγινε δυο. 
> Αρα οι υποδοχές πισω λειτουργούν κανονικά για να τοποθετησουμε κεραία. 
> Το λινκ της κεραίας που παράγγειλα για οποίον θελει ειναι εδω


Διαφορά στην ταχύτητα είδες;

----------


## fasdf

Ωραίος mikemths και καλορίζικη.
Άμα έχεις και διαφορά στην ταχύτητα όπως ρωτάει ο testatos, θα την παραγγείλω και εγώ μπας και δω το φως μου με το σήμα

BTW, ήθελα ρωτήσω κάτι για ένα άλλο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω με το speed booster.
Μήπως όταν αφήνετε για πολύ ώρα το τηλέφωνο αδρανές σε VoBB ISDN σύνδεση (χωρίς δηλαδή ούτε να καλέσετε, όυτε να σας πάρουν) να μην μπορούν να βγάλουν κλήση αυτοί που προσπαθούν να σας πάρουν;
Δηλαδή για να γίνω πιο κατανοητός όταν το τηλέφωνο δεν το χρησιμοποιήσετε ούτε για εισερχόμενη αλλά ούτε και για εξερχόμενη για 15+ λεπτά μήπως έναι αδύνατο να βγάλει κλήση καποιος που προσπαθεί να σας πάρει;

Επίσης στην σύνδεση DSL εσάς παίρνει IPv6; Εμένα την πηρε μία φορά αλλά έκτοτε μου λέει Connecting.

----------


## testatos

> Ωραίος mikemths και καλορίζικη.
> Άμα έχεις και διαφορά στην ταχύτητα όπως ρωτάει ο testatos, θα την παραγγείλω και εγώ μπας και δω το φως μου με το σήμα
> 
> BTW, ήθελα ρωτήσω κάτι για ένα άλλο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω με το speed booster.
> Μήπως όταν αφήνετε για πολύ ώρα το τηλέφωνο αδρανές σε VoBB ISDN σύνδεση (χωρίς δηλαδή ούτε να καλέσετε, όυτε να σας πάρουν) να μην μπορούν να βγάλουν κλήση αυτοί που προσπαθούν να σας πάρουν;
> Δηλαδή για να γίνω πιο κατανοητός όταν το τηλέφωνο δεν το χρησιμοποιήσετε ούτε για εισερχόμενη αλλά ούτε και για εξερχόμενη για 15+ λεπτά μήπως έναι αδύνατο να βγάλει κλήση καποιος που προσπαθεί να σας πάρει;
> 
> Επίσης στην σύνδεση DSL εσάς παίρνει IPv6; Εμένα την πηρε μία φορά αλλά έκτοτε μου λέει Connecting.


Εχω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα.Αμα το αφησεις χωρις κληση για πανω απο 15-20 λεπτα οταν προσπαθησει ο αλλος να σε παρει απλα ειναι νεκρο το τηλεφωνο.Δεν ακουει τιποτα.Αμα κανεις εσυ μια κληση απο το σταθερο σε ενα νουμερο τοτε καπως ξυπναει και μπορεις να σε κανουν κλησεις.Αυτες της μερες θα καλουσα την εξυπηρέτηση για αυτο το θεμα.

----------


## fasdf

Λες να έιναι κανένα πρόβλημα στο firmware πάλι;
Εγώ το έδωσα για δευτερη φορά ως βλάβη καθ'ότι την πρώτη φορά δεν κατάφεραν να το διορθώσουν ούτε απομακρυσμένα ούτε από κοντά με τεχνικό. Μου είπαν την πρώτη φορά ότι φταέι το modem-router, ότι και καλά είναι ελαττωματικό.
Ήρθε εχθές η αντικατάστασή του και πάλι τα ίδια.....

Είμαι περίεργος να δω τι θα πουν αυτή την φορά.

----------


## panosira

καλο ξεμπερδεμα..είναι να μην μπλέξεις ...

----------


## fasdf

@testatos Μήπως βρε συ εβγαλες άκρη;

Η αληθεια είναι οτι έχω παρατηρησει το εξής:

Όταν αλλάζει κάτι στο τοπικό δίκτυο και το αφήσεις έστω και 5 λέπτα τότε είναι που "μπλοκάρει".
Δηλαδή αν αφαιρέσεις μια ενσυρματη συσκευή ή κάποια πέσει σε αναμονή ή την σβήσεις και σβήσει το λαμπάκι LAN από το router και το αφήσεις για 5 λεπτά συμβαίνει το μπλοκάρισμα.

Δεν ξέρω αν η παρατήρηση μου είναι τυχαία ή συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο απλά ήθελα να το παραθέσω μήπως και εσείς παρατηρείτε κάτι παρόμοιο.
Ξέρω ότι ακούγεται κουφό αυτό το πράγμα αλλά όπως είπα και πριν αυτό παρατηρώ.

----------


## testatos

> @testatos Μήπως βρε συ εβγαλες άκρη;
> 
> Η αληθεια είναι οτι έχω παρατηρησει το εξής:
> 
> Όταν αλλάζει κάτι στο τοπικό δίκτυο και το αφήσεις έστω και 5 λέπτα τότε είναι που "μπλοκάρει".
> Δηλαδή αν αφαιρέσεις μια ενσυρματη συσκευή ή κάποια πέσει σε αναμονή ή την σβήσεις και σβήσει το λαμπάκι LAN από το router και το αφήσεις για 5 λεπτά συμβαίνει το μπλοκάρισμα.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν η παρατήρηση μου είναι τυχαία ή συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο απλά ήθελα να το παραθέσω μήπως και εσείς παρατηρείτε κάτι παρόμοιο.
> Ξέρω ότι ακούγεται κουφό αυτό το πράγμα αλλά όπως είπα και πριν αυτό παρατηρώ.


Ακομα δεν μιλησα μαζι τους.Εγω οταν με λενε οτι παιρνουν τηλεφωνο και δεν χτυπαει κανω ενα log-in στο interface του router και ξαφνικα το σταθερο δουλευει....Δεν ξερω τι παιζει....

----------


## fasdf

Α κατάλαβα εσένα είναι διαφορετικό.

Μια ερώτηση μόνο. 
Στο Mobile profile στα Internet Settings η επιλογή VOICE είναι τικαρισμένη σε εσάς ή όχι;
Ρωτάω γιατί έκανα κάτι δοκιμές και παρατήρησα ότι απενεργοποιώντας το η τηλεφωνία παίζει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Αφού επανεκκινηθεί το router.

Βέβαια για αυτή τη ρύθμιση δεν έχω κάνει και πολλές δοκιμές γιατί δεν έχω προλάβει για αυτό αν κάνετε το οτιδήποτε όσοι έχετε το πρόβλημα να είστε επιφυλακτικοί.

----------


## testatos

> Α κατάλαβα εσένα είναι διαφορετικό.
> 
> Μια ερώτηση μόνο. 
> Στο Mobile profile στα Internet Settings η επιλογή VOICE είναι τικαρισμένη σε εσάς ή όχι;
> Ρωτάω γιατί έκανα κάτι δοκιμές και παρατήρησα ότι απενεργοποιώντας το η τηλεφωνία παίζει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Αφού επανεκκινηθεί το router.
> 
> Βέβαια για αυτή τη ρύθμιση δεν έχω κάνει και πολλές δοκιμές γιατί δεν έχω προλάβει για αυτό αν κάνετε το οτιδήποτε όσοι έχετε το πρόβλημα να είστε επιφυλακτικοί.


Θα ζητήσω τον κωδικό για το voip account και θα καθίσω να στίσω το μόντεμ απο την αρχή ωστε να μην χρειαστει να παρει μονο του της πληροφοριες για το username password για το internet και το voip.

----------


## bazzil

> Ήρθε η κεραία. Το σήμα απο week 31-> good 37. H μια γραμμη έγινε δυο. 
> Αρα οι υποδοχές πισω λειτουργούν κανονικά για να τοποθετησουμε κεραία. 
> Το λινκ της κεραίας που παράγγειλα για οποίον θελει ειναι εδω





> Διαφορά στην ταχύτητα είδες;





> Ωραίος mikemths και καλορίζικη.
> Άμα έχεις και διαφορά στην ταχύτητα όπως ρωτάει ο testatos, θα την παραγγείλω και εγώ μπας και δω το φως μου με το σήμα
> 
> BTW, ήθελα ρωτήσω κάτι για ένα άλλο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω με το speed booster.
> Μήπως όταν αφήνετε για πολύ ώρα το τηλέφωνο αδρανές σε VoBB ISDN σύνδεση (χωρίς δηλαδή ούτε να καλέσετε, όυτε να σας πάρουν) να μην μπορούν να βγάλουν κλήση αυτοί που προσπαθούν να σας πάρουν;
> Δηλαδή για να γίνω πιο κατανοητός όταν το τηλέφωνο δεν το χρησιμοποιήσετε ούτε για εισερχόμενη αλλά ούτε και για εξερχόμενη για 15+ λεπτά μήπως έναι αδύνατο να βγάλει κλήση καποιος που προσπαθεί να σας πάρει;
> 
> Επίσης στην σύνδεση DSL εσάς παίρνει IPv6; Εμένα την πηρε μία φορά αλλά έκτοτε μου λέει Connecting.


Εγώ έχω αυτές Πολύ πιο φθηνές και έφτασε μέχρι 48 ή 45 αν θυμάμαι καλά,  σε σημείο που δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το τοποθετήσω. Διαφορά την ταχύτητα έχει. Εμένα από 30 που ήταν το download πήγε 50 με τις κεραίες. Τώρα έχω 38 - 40 download και 5 κατι upload σήμα. Το u/d παραμένουν σταθερά. 50+ για download 5+ για upload

----------


## fasdf

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας στα προβλήματα μου.

@bazzil Μια ερώτηση τελευταία (το υπόσχομαι  :ROFL: )

Επειδή μου είπες ότι έχεις ISDN με ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία, σε εσένα το VOICE είναι απενεργοποιημένο στο προφίλ του Mobile ή ενεργοποιημένο;

----------


## bazzil

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας στα προβλήματα μου.
> 
> @bazzil Μια ερώτηση τελευταία (το υπόσχομαι )
> 
> Επειδή μου είπες ότι έχεις ISDN με ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία, σε εσένα το VOICE είναι απενεργοποιημένο στο προφίλ του Mobile ή ενεργοποιημένο;


Αν εννοείς στην ενότητα INTERNET_R_UMTS1 με Access type:Mobile στο Service type, τότε ναι. Ανενεργό είναι. Μόνο το ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ είναι τσεκαρισμένο

----------


## fasdf

Thank U bazzil!

Σε εμένα δεν ξέρω γιατί ήταν ενεργοποιημένο χωρίς να το πειράξω καν.
Τεσπα, από ότι φαίνεται το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε με την τηλεφωνία.

----------


## bazzil

> Thank U bazzil!
> 
> Σε εμένα δεν ξέρω γιατί ήταν ενεργοποιημένο χωρίς να το πειράξω καν.
> Τεσπα, από ότι φαίνεται το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε με την τηλεφωνία.


 :One thumb up: 
Έχει βγει και νεο firmware. To V100R017C10SPC018. Λογικά θα πρέπει να σου έχει εγκατασταθεί.

----------


## fasdf

Ναι, βασικά ήρθε με προεγκατεστημενο το συγκεκριμενο firmware.

Mάλλον παρέλαβα απο την φρέσκια παρτίδα.  :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## leytis

Εβαλα και εγω χθες το booster πανω σε Vdsl 30.
Ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερει καποιος να μου απαντησει σχετικα με το Bonding information απο την σελιδα του Router.
Εχει μια ενδειξη Available bandwidth: 25839
Αυτο τι σημαινει;

----------


## rikos

Εμένα είναι 43065!

----------


## anthip09

> Εβαλα και εγω χθες το booster πανω σε Vdsl 30.
> Ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερει καποιος να μου απαντησει σχετικα με το Bonding information απο την σελιδα του Router.
> Εχει μια ενδειξη Available bandwidth: 25839
> Αυτο τι σημαινει;


Και γιατί δεν έκανες την 30αρα σε 50αρα και προτίμησες το booster? Απ ότι διαβάζω από φίλους εδω πέρα έχει αρκετα θεματάκια.

----------


## pankostas

Φαντάζομαι δεν θα πιάνει 50 ή περιοχή του!

----------


## leytis

Απο μέτρηση στο σπίτι μου απο τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ πιάνει μέχρι 38mbps και είπα να δοκιμάσω το booster.
Δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος απο το booster για τον λόγο οτι στις 4 μέρες που το έχω , κάνοντας την ίδια χρήση όπως πριν (παρακολούθηση κυρίως twitch , youtube) 
μου τραβάει περίπου 2gb την ημέρα ενώ και χωρίς booster έκανα την πλοήγησή μου άψογα.
Το μονο θετικό είναι να χαίρεσαι που κατεβάσεις μέχρι και με 9 mb/s από torrent αλλά τα 40 gb για όλα τα παραπάνω είναι πολύ λίγα

----------


## pankostas

Κανονικά έπρεπε να δινουν 100-150. Πιστεύω θα ήταν αρκετά , για γενική χρήση εκτός torrent.
Θα έβαζα και γω σίγουρα και με 10€ που το έδιναν παλιότερα.

----------


## panosira

δε ξερω αν είμαι ο μονος στην Ελλαδα με αυτό το πρόβλημα (όχι και τοσο). 6/6/17 Μου ηρθε μηνυμα ότι μ τελειωσαν τα gb που εχω στο speed booster.μπενω στο my cosmote και οντος εχουν τελειωσει και μ ηρθε και μηνυμα ότι καταναλωσα το 100%(είναι ο 2 μηνας που εχω την υπηρεσεια οποτε ξερω ποτε θα ξαναμπουν)8/6/17 βαριομουν βαζω λιγο youtube  και βλεπω ότι κατι δε παει καλα...κανω speed test  και βλεπω τη κλασικη ταχυτητα που εχω με το booster  στα 75mbs d και 6,9mbs u. ΕΛΕΟς ΛΕΩ το κανανε το θαυμα τους (να σημειωσω ότι δεν αγορασα καποιο πρόγραμμα και την διαχειριση την κανω αποκλειστικα εγω)Σκέφτομαι να το αφήσω όπως εχει αλλα από την άλλη και αν εχω τιποτα επικίνδυνες χρεωσεις?τους περνω τηλ μ λενε όχι βλέπουμε ταχυτητα που εχει κλειδωμενο το ρουτερ πχ 15mbs. λεω στη κοπελα αυτή τη στιγμη που μιλαμε κανω speedtest και γραφει 75-80mbs τι δε καταλαβαίνεις της λεω.γραφει το κοντερ παραλου που μ εχουν τελειωσει τα GB.μετα από κανα 20 λεπτο και αφου με αλλαξε συνομιλια με 2 κοπελες δε βγαζανε ακρη με συνδεσανε με τεχνικη υπηρεσια βγαινει μια κοπελα που φαινοταν να γνωριζε το αντικειμενο μπαινει στο ρουτερ και βλεπει ότι οντος όλα είναι up,tunnel κτλ..τις λεω αν δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα μπορούμε να το αφήσουμε και ετσι ( :Whistle: ) μετα τα όλα αυτά περιμενω να με καλεσουν για να μου πουν αποτελέσματα,ισως καποιο πρόβλημα στο ρουτερ δε ξερω και εγω τι άλλο.τους επανελαβα και τους ειπα ότι σας ηχογραφω και εγω και πως δεν νομιζω να εχω πρόβλημα με επιπλέον χρεωσεις? όχι μ λεει ..αντε να δουμε...ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ για οσους εχουν την υπηρεσεια να ενημερωσουν παρομοιο πρόβλημα αν παρουσιαστει

----------


## testatos

Εμενα παντως οταν τελειωσαν τα mb αμεσως κόπηκε και το booster(Ολα down)Οταν ανανεώθηκαν τα mb(σήμερα το πρωί)Εκανα ενα reset το router και δουλευει κανονικα.

----------


## panosira

ME καλεσαν 3 φορες εδώ και 5 ωρες μ ειπαν να μην ανηχυχω για τις παραπανω χρεωσεις και πως το ερευνουνε σαν να με αφησαν για την ωρα

----------


## rigel72

Καλημέρα,

Τελικά κανεις εχει καταφέρει με καποιο αλλο modem ναδουλέψει με την SIM card. Σκεφτομαι ενα Drytek  αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα μπορει να σεταριστει το VOIP  και αν θα δουλευει η SIM. Δεν με ενδιαφερει αν δεν γινεται bonding,  απλα να δουλεύω με τα 40 GB μονο.

----------


## Dodolo

Δυστυχώς δεν παίζει σε άλλη συσκεύη... Προσπάθησα αλλά τίποτα. Σε άλλο χώρο παίζει αλλά όχι σε άλλη συσκευή.

----------


## panosira

4η ημερα ... ελευθερα GB :Cool:

----------


## MIKU

Ποο θα τους ριμάξεις?Δείξε έλεος. :ROFL:

----------


## panosira

Δε ξερω τι να κανω ουτε με καλεσαν ουτε τιποτα...

----------


## MIKU

Έχουν καταναλωθεί 30GB πέρα των 40;;Πότε ανανεώνονται;;

----------


## panosira

> Έχουν καταναλωθεί 30GB πέρα των 40;;Πότε ανανεώνονται;;


 πιο πανω αναφερω το προβλημα

----------


## MIKU

Ναι το έχω δει.Δε λέει πότε ανανεώνονται.

----------


## panosira

> Ναι το έχω δει.Δε λέει πότε ανανεώνονται.

----------


## MIKU

Οκ , άρα θα ανανεωθούν 20....μη δείξει έλεος!

----------


## panosira

Aυτό θα πει ελευθερια κινησεων όπως μας λεει η Cosmote :One thumb up:  μεχρι και βιντεο εκανα να τους διαφημισω https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kukyuApJ01I&t=8s

----------


## Dodolo

> Aυτό θα πει ελευθερια κινησεων όπως μας λεει η Cosmote μεχρι και βιντεο εκανα να τους διαφημισω https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kukyuApJ01I&t=8s


Ωραίος! Η ισχύς του σήματός σου πόσο κυμαίνεται;

----------


## panosira

> Ωραίος! Η ισχύς του σήματός σου πόσο κυμαίνεται;


  Με 48

----------


## MIKU

Το έχει κάνει σε κανέναν άλλο αυτό;;Ευκαιρία να κατεβάσεις ό,τι θες από ταινίες , σειρές κλπ..ΤΑΡΑΞΕ ΤΟΥΣ και για εμάς!

----------


## Skyliner

> 4η ημερα ... ελευθερα GBΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 183962


Τι μαγκια ειναι αυτη παλι; Τζαμπανταν;

----------


## MikePan01

Sorry παιδιά τωρα είδα οτι με ρωτάγατε. Ναι προφανώς ανέβηκε το download με την κεραία αλλά ειναι αρκετά ακριβή. 
Λοιπόν μετά απο πολύ σκέψη αποφάσισα να παραγγείλω άλλη μια γραμμη με Speed Booster και αγόρασα και ενα Draytek Vigor 2925 να ρίξω επάνω τα δυο ρουτερ. Το ενα Speed Booster και το απλό ρουτερ του ΟΤΕ θα μπουν πανω στο Vigor και το 2ο Speed Booster θα το βαλω στο αμάξι μόνιμα για να έχω 40GB εν κινήσει.

----------


## Panagioths

Δεν μπορείς να παραγγείλεις 2ο booster στην ίδια σταθερή γραμμή νομίζω... Το χεις ψάξει ή θα το βάλεις σε άλλη σταθερή γραμμή;

----------


## bazzil

> Sorry παιδιά τωρα είδα οτι με ρωτάγατε. Ναι προφανώς ανέβηκε το download με την κεραία αλλά ειναι αρκετά ακριβή. 
> Λοιπόν μετά απο πολύ σκέψη αποφάσισα να παραγγείλω άλλη μια γραμμη με Speed Booster και αγόρασα και ενα Draytek Vigor 2925 να ρίξω επάνω τα δυο ρουτερ. Το ενα Speed Booster και το απλό ρουτερ του ΟΤΕ θα μπουν πανω στο Vigor και το 2ο Speed Booster θα το βαλω στο αμάξι μόνιμα για να έχω 40GB εν κινήσει.


Ωραίο σαν σκέψη αυτό για το αυτοκίνητο αλλά δεν γίνεται. Το home booster ισχύει μόνο για συγκεκριμένη γεωγραφική περιοχή. Αν δεις στο συμβόλαιο που έχει έχει και χάρτη με τα επιτρεπόμενα όρια

----------


## MikePan01

Έβαλα ήδη την 2η τηλεφωνική γραμμη και περιμένω την αλλαγή σε booster. Εχω διαβάσει απο πολλούς που λένε οτι δουλεύει παντού παρότι ειναι για συγκεκριμένη γεωγραφική περιοχή. θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω σύντομα.

- - - Updated - - -

Να ετσι ενώνονται οι δυο γραμμούλες

----------


## pankostas

Ωραίος!

----------


## panosira

Με 50 mbs (χαλια upload)

----------


## Panagioths

Μπορούμε κάπου να δούμε πόσα GB έχουμε καταναλώσει/μας απομένουν; Αν τελειώσουν τα δεδομένα δεν μας βγάζει κάτι για να το ξέρουμε;

----------


## MIKU

Ναι μπορείς στο MY COSMOTE.Αω τελειώσουν στέλνει sms , όπως και στο 80%

- - - Updated - - -




> 4η ημερα ... ελευθερα GBΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 183962


Τελικά πόσα κατανάλωσες δωρεάν;

----------


## panosira

> Ναι μπορείς στο MY COSMOTE.Αω τελειώσουν στέλνει sms , όπως και στο 80%
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Τελικά πόσα κατανάλωσες δωρεάν;


περιπου 40G δωρεαν,,,μ ειχαν παρει 4-5 τηλεφωνα από την τεχνικη υπηρεσια δε μπορεσαν να το λυσουν.ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ? μετα από μια συντομη διακοπη ρεύματος επανηλθε στο κανονικο (μια απλη επανεκκινηση ηθελε) !! κατεβαζα ένα μεγαλο αρχειο πρως το τελος των gb και αφου τελειωσαν συνεχιζε να κατεβαζει και εκει "κολλησε" και εγραφε τζαπα επιπλέον.

----------


## MIKU

Ποοοο!!!

----------


## panosira

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5ienFQQ8HU τερμα δε παει άλλο (@@ το χαλκο μου τοσα χρονια) ¨)

----------


## pankostas

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5ienFQQ8HU τερμα δε παει άλλο (@@ το χαλκο μου τοσα χρονια) ¨)


Σειρά, έβαλες και home booster? Ωραίος!
Αν βγει η 100αρα, φαντάζομαι θα είσαι από τους πρώτους!

----------


## Dodolo

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5ienFQQ8HU τερμα δε παει άλλο (@@ το χαλκο μου τοσα χρονια) ¨)


Ωραίος!!! Όντως, πιο πάνω, δεν γίνεται!!!

----------


## panosira

> Σειρά, έβαλες και home booster? Ωραίος!
> Αν βγει η 100αρα, φαντάζομαι θα είσαι από τους πρώτους!


Eξαρταται με τις τιμες

- - - Updated - - -

γνωριζει καποιος αν μπορω να ανεβασω το upload?

----------


## Dodolo

> Eξαρταται με τις τιμες
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> γνωριζει καποιος αν μπορω να ανεβασω το upload?



Κι εγώ που ρώτησα, μου είπαν ότι έχουν βάλει κόφτη...

----------


## Mormnak

Πήρα και εγώ σήμερα για την ενεργοποίηση του booster....περιμένω να με καλέσουνε για να μου δώσουνε το οκ(λόγω ελλειπών στοιχείων) και να μου στήλουνε το ρουτερ.( τα 50 Mbps δεν πρόκειται να τα δούμε φέτος...ή μάλλον ούτε και του χρόνου στο κέντρο-Αθήνα για να αναβαθμιστούμε...) +5,5 ευρώ με 40Giga το μήνα.

----------


## panosira

> Πήρα και εγώ σήμερα για την ενεργοποίηση του booster....περιμένω να με καλέσουνε για να μου δώσουνε το οκ(λόγω ελλειπών στοιχείων) και να μου στήλουνε το ρουτερ.( τα 50 Mbps δεν πρόκειται να τα δούμε φέτος...ή μάλλον ούτε και του χρόνου στο κέντρο-Αθήνα για να αναβαθμιστούμε...) +5,5 ευρώ με 40Giga το μήνα.


κεντρο Αθηνα δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμη 50αρα ταχυτητα?πανω σε adsl θα βαλεις booster?

----------


## Mormnak

Στην απόσταση από το A/K και χωρις νέες καμπίνες ακόμα...max μου είπανε οτι είμαι στα 37MBps και εμπορικά δεν δίνουνε το 50αρι σε εμένα ...άρα μόνο το booster μπορουνε να μου δώσουνε τώρα που τους ''τα ζάλησα'' .Σε 30αρι Vdsl είμαι.

και να το πω με απλά λόγια...2017...πάμε για 2018 και ακόμα ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΑΛΛΑΓΕΙ από τον χαλκό του ΟΤΕ...(μέσα στην Αθήνα) την ίδια στιγμή που άλλα κράτη έχουνε φτιάξει χιλιομετρα οπτικών ινών!!  :RTFM: 

Βρήκα και κάτι κεραίες...μιας και διάβασα ότι μπορει να έχει ''θέμα'' το σήμα 4G....τι λέτε για αυτές??


https://www.e-techshop.com/lte-kerai...ia-4g-routers/


https://www.bestprice.gr/item/215310...t-mimo-10.html

http://www.techstores.gr/delock-sma-...f=bestprice.gr

http://www.techstores.gr/delock-sma-1-0-4-0dbi.html

https://olla.gr/and-el-2/wifi/wifi-s...-19cm-x-2.1cm/


και αρκετές ακόμα εδώ νομίζω... http://www.techstores.gr/upgade-netw...t=266&isAjax=1

οι υποδοχές είναι SMA η RP-SMA ???

----------


## panosira

αν εχεις καλο 4g σημα δε νομιζω να τις χρειαζεσαι,εχει περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για κεραιες πιο πισω, μια χαρα θα είναι με το ΒΟοster

----------


## fasdf

Καλησπέρα και πάλι απο μένα,

Οι κεραίες φίλε Mormnak είναι λιγάκι δύσκολη/περίεργη ιστορία με την συγκεκριμένη συσκευή κυρίως μάλλον λόγω firmware. (όπως είπε και ο testatos πιο πριν)

Να αναφέρω ότι ενώ έχω συνδέσει κατευθυντικές κεραίες για εξωτερικό χώρο στο booster που είναι υποτίθεται και συμβατές με την συσκευή σύμφωνα με τον πωλητή στο ebay παρατηρώ το εξής φαινόμενo:

ενώ το σήμα είναι full πέφτει στην μια μπάρα (48 --> 30). Μπορεί να αυξομειώνεται το σήμα όλη την ώρα μέχρι που να μείνει και πάλι χαμηλά.

Αυτό το κάνει κυρίως πρωί και μεσημέρι. Το απόγευμα - βράδυ φαίνεται να είναι πιο σταθερό το σήμα.

Δεν ξέρω αν αντιμετωπίζει και καποιος άλλος πάρομοιο πρόβλημα και τι έκανε σε αυτήν την περίπτωση. Απλά οφείλω να το αναφέρω για εκείνους που ψάχνουν για κεραίες.

----------


## Mormnak

γι αυτό κοιτούσα και εγώ γιατί εδώ στην περιοχή μου το σήμα 4G της Vodafone  στο κινητό μου...(επειδή δεν έχω κινητό Cosmote) πιάνει με το ζόρι 1 γραμμή στο 4G....άρα της Cosmote φαντάζομαι οτι θα είναι μια από τα ιδια...και κρατήθηκα να δω τι απόφαση θα πάρω..έκανα μερικά τεστ και είδα μέχρι 15Mbps σε 4G (Vodafone). Αλλά και πάλι ήμουνα στο μπαλκόνι του σπιτιού...και αναρωτιέμαι εαν μέσα στο σπίτι θα πιάνει σήμα το Huawei Χωρίς να βάλω κάποιες κεραίες...???(ps. Σ' ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωσή σου   :One thumb up: )

----------


## fasdf

Να σαι καλα!

Μια απο αυτές τις μέρες θα μιλήσω με τον OTE για αυτό το πρόβλημα γιατί είναι αρκετά περίεργο, καθ'ότι το απογευμα - βραδυ από όσο έχω παρατηρήσει μένει σταθερά στo full σήμα.

Αν είναι θα σας ενημερώσω περαιτέρω όλους.

----------


## Mormnak

Το μήνυμα που μου δίνει ελπίδες οτί ίσως και να δουλέψουνε πάντως οι κεραίες είναι αυτό εδώ...




> Ήρθε η κεραία. Το σήμα απο week 31-> good 37. H μια γραμμη έγινε δυο. 
> Αρα οι υποδοχές πισω λειτουργούν κανονικά για να τοποθετησουμε κεραία. 
> Το λινκ της κεραίας που παράγγειλα για οποίον θελει ειναι εδω


εκτός και εαν έχουνε βγάλει firmware που κλειδώνει την λειτουργία τους..κατι που δεν το γνωρίζω γιατί δεν έχω το ρουτερ για να κάνω δοκιμές...(Μια άλλη σκέψη είναι να πάρω μια Sim Cosmote και να την βάλω σε κινητό ή ταμπλετ και να αρχίσω τις δοκιμές μέσα στο σπίτι όλη μέρα...πρωί-απόγευμα-βράδυ για να δω τι ''ψάρια'' πιάνει το 4G της Cosmote)

----------


## panosira

> γι αυτό κοιτούσα και εγώ γιατί εδώ στην περιοχή μου το σήμα 4G της Vodafone  στο κινητό μου...(επειδή δεν έχω κινητό Cosmote) πιάνει με το ζόρι 1 γραμμή στο 4G....άρα της Cosmote φαντάζομαι οτι θα είναι μια από τα ιδια...και κρατήθηκα να δω τι απόφαση θα πάρω..έκανα μερικά τεστ και είδα μέχρι 15Mbps σε 4G (Vodafone). Αλλά και πάλι ήμουνα στο μπαλκόνι του σπιτιού...και αναρωτιέμαι εαν μέσα στο σπίτι θα πιάνει σήμα το Huawei Χωρίς να βάλω κάποιες κεραίες...???(ps. Σ' ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωσή σου  )


μεσα στο σπιτι θα ψαξεις το καταληλο σημειο (συνηθως κοντα σε παραθυρο) εγω μεσα στο σπιτι  με το κινητο που "εψαξα' στο κρεβατι πχ εχω  EDGE στην άλλη ακρη του δωματιου (ορθιος) 4g ένα κουτακι σε άλλο δωματιο κοντα σε παραθυρο τερμα σημα 4g (σταθερο) οπου και τοποθετησα το ΗΑ-35.

- - - Updated - - -

Παντος αν το adsl /vdsl 3g/4g είναι απροβληματιστα οντως η υπηρεσια booster κανει κανονικα τη δουλεια της.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIpwAoPkYwQ:)

----------


## ariusbb

https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...d_booster.html

Παιδιά έχουν αφαιρέσει τις τιμές - ξέρετε εαν άλλαξε κάτι;

----------


## panosira

> https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...d_booster.html
> 
> Παιδιά έχουν αφαιρέσει τις τιμές - ξέρετε εαν άλλαξε κάτι;


5.5 ευρω το μηνα(40GB) ,απο οσο γνωριζω.Για σιγουρα 13888

----------


## DarK_HumOuR

παιδια καλημερα.
περιμενοντας κι εγω να ερθει ο vdsl πολιτισμος στο Πλαγιαρι της Θεσσαλονικης, ειπα να παρω το μπουστερ.
απο 12,5μβ που ειχα με την "24αρα", πηγα εδω:


οχι κι ασχημα, αν και σε πιανει μια χαζομαρα και θες να το πουσάρεις κι αλλο, οπότε λεω να ψαξω σε κατι παλια ρουτερακια που εχω και να δω αν ταιριάζουν οι κεραιες τους στο huawei.
το firmware μου ειναι το V100R017C10SPC018
αλλα μπηκα πριν λιγο στην υποστήριξη cosmote και δινει το HUAWEI_HA35_10_10V100R001C78B014_main_lte για τελευταιο.
ειναι πιο παλιο ρε παιδια;
γιατι ετσι μου φαινεται, και δεν βρηκα καποιο site να τα συγκρίνει χρονολογικά.

το προβλημα μου όμως ειναι το εξης.
βλεπω ματσακια απο torrent ζωντανα με aceplayer, το οποίο εκτος απο download την ωρα του αγώνα, κανει και upload sharing,
οποτε μου καθαριζει τα 40γιγα πιο πολυ στο upload παρα στο download.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
απο το προγραμμα μεσα (αν και τορεντοειδές) το upload limit του δεν λειτουργει.
υπαρχει τροπος να φτιαξω εναν κανονα μεσα στο ρουτερ, ωστε ο υπολογιστης μου να περιοριζεται σε upload απλης dsl γραμμης;
να το θεσω στα 820kbps και να ησυχάσω?
ειδα μεσα στα settings του ενα Bandwidth Control, αλλα δεν εβγαλα ακρη.
αν μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει, ειτε με παρεμβαση στο μοντεμ, ειτε γνωριζοντας καποιο προγραμματακι που να τρεχει παραλληλα και να κανει την δουλεια, θα του ήμουν ευγνώμων.  :Worthy:

----------


## panosira

> παιδια καλημερα.
> περιμενοντας κι εγω να ερθει ο vdsl πολιτισμος στο Πλαγιαρι της Θεσσαλονικης, ειπα να παρω το μπουστερ.
> απο 12,5μβ που ειχα με την "24αρα", πηγα εδω:
> 
> 
> οχι κι ασχημα, αν και σε πιανει μια χαζομαρα και θες να το πουσάρεις κι αλλο, οπότε λεω να ψαξω σε κατι παλια ρουτερακια που εχω και να δω αν ταιριάζουν οι κεραιες τους στο huawei.
> το firmware μου ειναι το V100R017C10SPC018
> αλλα μπηκα πριν λιγο στην υποστήριξη cosmote και δινει το HUAWEI_HA35_10_10V100R001C78B014_main_lte για τελευταιο.
> ειναι πιο παλιο ρε παιδια;
> ...


 προγραμμα ισως υπαρχει,διαφορετικα περνεις ενα router (RT-N12+) αυτο που εχω πχ το συνδεεις με ενα απλο ethernet καλωδιο σε αυτο του booster και κανεις οτι ελεγχο θες μεσα απο το router.

----------


## skarlis

καλησπερα σε ολους
μολις παρελαβα το ρουτερ αλλα το σημα στο 4g ειναι στα 28 και μου βγαζεςι απο κατω WEAK
τι μπορω να κανω ωστε να το ενισχυσω
Ευχαριστω

----------


## bazzil

> καλησπερα σε ολους
> μολις παρελαβα το ρουτερ αλλα το σημα στο 4g ειναι στα 28 και μου βγαζεςι απο κατω WEAK
> τι μπορω να κανω ωστε να το ενισχυσω
> Ευχαριστω


Το μετακινείς μέχρι να βρεις καλό σήμα. Βάλε ένα μακρύ καλώδιο ρεύματος και κάνε περιφορά μέσα στο σπίτι. Εναλλακτικά υπάρχουν και κάποιες κεραίες που κάνουν δουλειά. Δες σε προηγούμενες αναρτήσεις σχετικές απαντήσεις

----------


## sprkrt

στο ρουτερ του speedbooster, υπαρχει επιλογη να παρει ιντερνετ απο καποια lan (απο αλλο ρουτερ προφανως) και να το μοιρασει μεσω wifi και λοιπων lan port?
(ανεξαρτητα που λογικα δεν θα δουλευει το 4g boost)

----------


## DoSMaN

Καλησπέρα...

Ξέρει κανείς, αν μπορείς να αγοράσεις πρόσθετο πακέτο για το booster πέρα από τα 40GB που δίνει το μήνα;;
(μέσα από το Cosmote app, βγάζει συνέχεια σφάλμα, αν πας στα πακέτα για το booster)

Πάντως τελειώνουν πολύ γρήγορα... κάθε 20 του μήνα ανανεώνονται και σε 5 μέρες max τα τρώω...

----------


## jap

Προσθέτεις, νομίζω 20GB τη φορά, για να το κάνεις πρέπει να μπεις στο mycosmote στη διαχείριση του συνδεδεμένου νούμερου κινητού. Δεν βρήκα έτσι στα γρήγορα το κόστος στο site, θα πρέπει να το εμφανίζει πριν προσθέσεις. Πάρε στο 13888 θα πρέπει να στα πουν όλα.

----------


## mamon

> Προσθέτεις, νομίζω 20GB τη φορά, για να το κάνεις πρέπει να μπεις στο mycosmote στη διαχείριση του συνδεδεμένου νούμερου κινητού. Δεν βρήκα έτσι στα γρήγορα το κόστος στο site, θα πρέπει να το εμφανίζει πριν προσθέσεις. Πάρε στο 13888 θα πρέπει να στα πουν όλα.


Πήρα στο 13888 και *δεν μπόρεσαν να απαντήσουν σε μια ερώτηση: Πόσα GB δίνουν το μήνα*. Κατα τ' άλλα, το κόστος είναι 5,5€ ανά μήνα, στο 80% της κατανάλωσης ενημερώνεσαι, η ταχύτητα φτάνει τα 70Mbps. Εαν εξαντλήσεις τα MB (Megabyte είπε η εκπρόσωπος....), η υπηρεσία διακόπτεται και μπορείς να προσθέσεις άλλα 10GB με 9,5€. Όλα αυτά αφού με έβαλε σε αναμονή αρκετών λεπτών. Αφού ζήτησα να το προχωρήσουμε έστω και χωρίς την πληροφορία του ορίου (η κοπέλα απλώς δεν καταλάβαινε) με έβαλε πάλι σε αναμονή για κανά 10λεπτο, το έκλεισα με κάλεσε και με ξαναέβαλε σε αναμονή για να περάσει στοιχεία. Μιλάμε για πολλή αναμονή όμως. 
Επιπλέον, επιστρέφεις το router για να πάρεις καινούργιο. Και φυσικά μένεις χωρίς τηλέφωνο στο ενδιάμεσο. Αυτό με το router είναι το καλύτερο. Εμ χρησιδανεισμός, εμ εγγύηση 1 έτους.

----------


## DoSMaN

10GB με 9,50€;;;
Πόνεσε πολύ...

----------


## puntomania

Μίλησα χτες... 40gb μου είπαν ότι δεινουν το μηνα και τα 5.5ε είναι για 24 μήνες...

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτό με την home zone... ισχύ όντος... το  δοκίμασε κανείς αλλού αν δουλεύει σκέτο?

----------


## Panagioths

> Μίλησα χτες... 40gb μου είπαν ότι δεινουν το μηνα και τα 5.5ε είναι για 24 μήνες...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αυτό με την home zone... ισχύ όντος... το  δοκίμασε κανείς αλλού αν δουλεύει σκέτο?


Ανεπίσημα δουλεύει.-

----------


## puntomania

...σε bridge mode λογικά δεν δουλευει... όπως έχω τώρα το speedport... υπάρχει περίπτωση να δουλέψει μόνο του χωρίς την adsl γραμμή σαν επιπλέον wan ας πούμε? το δοκίμασε κανείς σας?

----------


## puntomania

μου ήρθε σήμερα... το έβαλα αρχικά μόνο του.. να δω τι κάνει... βλέπω ότι έχει κόφτη στα 30-35mbps (24 adsl έχω) και το upload φτάνει περίπου στα 6mbps και όλα αυτά στα 25-30ms...



ίσως στις vdsl να πηγαίνει περισσότερο...

βεβαία στο σημείο που το έχω τώρα έχω 1-2 γραμμή σήμα!

----------


## sdikr

> μου ήρθε σήμερα... το έβαλα αρχικά μόνο του.. να δω τι κάνει... βλέπω ότι έχει κόφτη στα 30-35mbps (24 adsl έχω) και το upload φτάνει περίπου στα 6mbps και όλα αυτά στα 25-30ms...
> 
> 
> 
> ίσως στις vdsl να πηγαίνει περισσότερο...
> 
> βεβαία στο σημείο που το έχω τώρα έχω 1-2 γραμμή σήμα!


Μάλλον δεν μπορεί να δώσει παραπάνω η περιοχή,  στο κινητό σου αν κάνεις speedtest τι νούμερα έχεις;

----------


## puntomania

- - - Updated - - -




> Μάλλον δεν μπορεί να δώσει παραπάνω η περιοχή,  στο κινητό σου αν κάνεις speedtest τι νούμερα έχεις;


voda έχω... δεν ξέρω... ο οτετζης της περιοχής εδώ μου είπε οτι με το κινητό που είχε κάνει speedtest περίπου 150mpbs οτι του έβγαλε...

- - - Updated - - -

η κεραία στα 300μ είναι από μένα!

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> μου ήρθε σήμερα... το έβαλα αρχικά μόνο του.. να δω τι κάνει... βλέπω ότι έχει κόφτη στα 30-35mbps (24 adsl έχω) και το upload φτάνει περίπου στα 6mbps και όλα αυτά στα 25-30ms...
> 
> 
> 
> ίσως στις vdsl να πηγαίνει περισσότερο...
> 
> βεβαία στο σημείο που το έχω τώρα έχω 1-2 γραμμή σήμα!


Στο σπίτι του αδερφού μου, που έχει την υπηρεσία, είχα πιάσει κοντά στα 80 Mbps. Το ADSL του πιάνει μόνο 10...

----------


## puntomania

> Στο σπίτι του αδερφού μου, που έχει την υπηρεσία, είχα πιάσει κοντά στα 80 Mbps. Το ADSL του πιάνει μόνο 10...


Το μετακινησα πιο μέσα στο κτήριο...Και έπεσε στα 25... οπότε είναι και θέμα σήματος...

----------


## Dodolo

> Το μετακινησα πιο μέσα στο κτήριο...Και έπεσε στα 25... οπότε είναι και θέμα σήματος...


Μπορείς να πας στο Maintain και μετά DSL information, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, να δεις πόσο συγχρονίζεις ακριβώς και μετά από κάτω για το LTE να δεις πόση είναι η ισχύς του σήματος. Ανέβασε κ ένα screenshot από αυτά να δούμε.

----------


## puntomania

> Μπορείς να πας στο Maintain και μετά DSL information, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, να δεις πόσο συγχρονίζεις ακριβώς και μετά από κάτω για το LTE να δεις πόση είναι η ισχύς του σήματος. Ανέβασε κ ένα screenshot από αυτά να δούμε.


δεν το σύνδεσα με την dsl... μονο του το έχω!

- - - Updated - - -

....έχει καταφέρει κανείς σας... να το κάνει να δουλέψει με στικάκι 3g η 4g?

η έχουν την καρτα σιμ παντρεμένη με το ρουτερ?

----------


## puntomania

...έχει τσεκάρει κανείς... μετά τα 40gb... αν κόβετε τελείως.. ή αν συνεχίζει με μειωμένη ταχύτητα?

----------


## panosira

> ...έχει τσεκάρει κανείς... μετά τα 40gb... αν κόβετε τελείως.. ή αν συνεχίζει με μειωμένη ταχύτητα?


Σταματαει να λειτουργει το booster και απλα εχεις ιντερνετ απο τη γραμμη

----------


## Κώστας.4

Αν έχω δηλαδή ADSL γραμμή και συνδέσω το Home Speed Booster και τελειώσουν τα GB αυτόματα
γυρίζω στην 24άρα γραμμή μου η δεν θα έχω καν πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ αν τελειώσουν τα GB του HSB;

----------


## anthip09

Γυρίζεις στην 24αρα σου χωρίς το booster

----------


## Κώστας.4

Πριν 3 μήνες στο περίπου είχα ρωτήσει σε κατάστημα της Cosmote και με είχαν ενημερώσει πως
αν βάλω το Home Speed Booster και φάω τα GB που μου δίνουν θα έμενα χωρίς ίντερνετ μέχρι πάλι την 1η του μήνα όπου θα πλήρωνα και τον λογαριασμό.
Οπότε μου έδωσαν λάθος πληροφορίες;

----------


## puntomania

Έχω καμία 9gb ακομα... θα τα τελειώσω και θα σας πω... τι παιζει...

- - - Updated - - -

Υπόψιν το booster το εχω Μόνο του χωρίς την dsl... Σαν έξτρα γραμμή δηλαδή. Οπότε θα πρέπει να κόψει τελείως μετά.

----------


## Κώστας.4

Κοιτάξτε εγώ θέλω να πάω σε Double Play 24MPBS σε ΟΤΕ
και θέλω να μάθω 100% αν όταν τελειώσουν τα GB από το HSB επιστρέφει στην κανονική γραμμή ADSL η μένεις χωρίς ίντερνετ μέχρι τον επόμενο μήνα που γίνονται
ανανέωση τα GB στο usb?

----------


## puntomania

> Κοιτάξτε εγώ θέλω να πάω σε Double Play 24MPBS σε ΟΤΕ
> και θέλω να μάθω 100% αν όταν τελειώσουν τα GB από το HSB επιστρέφει στην κανονική γραμμή ADSL η μένεις χωρίς ίντερνετ μέχρι τον επόμενο μήνα που γίνονται
> ανανέωση τα GB στο usb?


τι δουλειά έχουν τα GB του booster με την adsl σου?

----------


## Κώστας.4

Αυτό ακριβώς ρωτάω και εγώ φίλε μου!
Υπάλληλος της Cosmote μου είπε "Αν τελειώσουν τα GB του HSB πάυεις να έχεις ίντερνετ μέχρι τον επόμενο μήνα"

----------


## puntomania

> Αυτό ακριβώς ρωτάω και εγώ φίλε μου!
> Υπάλληλος της Cosmote μου είπε "Αν τελειώσουν τα GB του HSB πάυεις να έχεις ίντερνετ μέχρι τον επόμενο μήνα"


..δεν ήξερε... και σου είπε οτι νάνε...

- - - Updated - - -

θα σου πω σε λίγη ώρα... τι γίνετε μετά...



- - - Updated - - -

..το κομμάτι των δεδομένων.... μετά την εξάντλησή τους... κόβετε μαχαίρι...

----------


## MIKU

> Αυτό ακριβώς ρωτάω και εγώ φίλε μου!
> Υπάλληλος της Cosmote μου είπε "Αν τελειώσουν τα GB του HSB πάυεις να έχεις ίντερνετ μέχρι τον επόμενο μήνα"


Όταν ξεμεἰνεις από δεδομένα κλείνει το mobile intrernet και και μένεις με την γραμμή απλά.

----------


## rigel72

> Όταν ξεμεἰνεις από δεδομένα κλείνει το mobile intrernet και και μένεις με την γραμμή απλά.


Όπως ακριβώς τα λέει και ο Miku, μόλις τελειώσουν τα GB, σταματάει να δουλεύει το 4G/LTE  και συνεχίζει κανονικά το ίντερνετ μέσω της γραμμής. Στο λέω σαν κάτοχος που μου τελειώνει μέσα σε 10 μέρες  Εξαλου  αυτα τα 2 δουλεύουν συνδυαστικά, οταν φουλάρη η γραμμή σου ενεργοποιειται το booster. Αν ήταν έτσι όπως τα ειπε ο υπάλληλος δεν θα ειχα ιντερνετ για  20 μέρες γιατι όπως θα διαπιστώσεις αν κάνεις download μεγάλα αρχεία θα τελειώνουν πολυυυυ γρήγορα.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Όπως ακριβώς τα λέει και ο Miku, μόλις τελειώσουν τα GB, σταματάει να δουλεύει το 4G/LTE  και συνεχίζει κανονικά το ίντερνετ μέσω της γραμμής. Στο λέω σαν κάτοχος που μου τελειώνει μέσα σε 10 μέρες  Εξαλου  αυτα τα 2 δουλεύουν συνδυαστικά, οταν φουλάρη η γραμμή σου ενεργοποιειται το booster. Αν ήταν έτσι όπως τα ειπε ο υπάλληλος δεν θα ειχα ιντερνετ για  20 μέρες γιατι όπως θα διαπιστώσεις αν κάνεις download μεγάλα αρχεία θα τελειώνουν πολυυυυ γρήγορα.


Έλα ρε... ήρωας είσαι αν μπορείς και το κρατάς 10 μέρες...
Εγώ το μικρότερο που το κράτησα ήταν 2 μέρες και το μεγαλύτερο 8.. :P

----------


## puntomania

Αν βάλετε τις συνδέσεις ξεχωριστά... Μπορείτε με ένα μικροτικ... να δρομολογείται τα downloads απ την dsl... Και να κρατήσετε το booster για browsing... κτλ.

Δεν έχει νόημα να πλακώνει μια συνδεση στα downloads όταν ξέρεις ότι έχει περιορισμό.

----------


## Κώστας.4

Ευχαριστώ αλάνια για τις απαντήσεις σας!
Εγώ για το μόνο λόγο που θέλω το Home Speed Booster είναι για να κάνω Streaming στο Twitch με καλή ανάλυση
το βίντεο και να μπορώ να ρυθμίζω το OBS αν γνωρίζετε στα 2500Bit. Το streaming το κάνω 1 άντε το πολύ 2 φορές την εβδομάδα οπότε πιστεύω να κρατάει παραπάνω. :P

Ωστόσο μπορώ να ενεργοποιώ εγώ όποτε θέλω το Boost η όχι;

----------


## puntomania

αυτό... το έχει προσθέσει κανείς σας? είναι όντος UNLIMITED?

----------


## MIKU

> αυτό... το έχει προσθέσει κανείς σας? είναι όντος UNLIMITED?


Είναι απεριόριστο.Έχει βέβαια περιορισμό στην ποιότητα εικόνας στα βιντεο στα 480p.

----------


## Κώστας.4

Νέο πακέτο;
Τι ακριβώς παίζει με αυτό;

----------


## puntomania

> Είναι απεριόριστο.Έχει βέβαια περιορισμό στην ποιότητα εικόνας στα βιντεο στα 480p.


ναι ε?... τι σκέφτηκαν...!!!

----------


## MIKU

> Νέο πακέτο;
> Τι ακριβώς παίζει με αυτό;


Έχει διαφημιστεί υπερβολικά το προηγούμενο διάστημα!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmmWdr4hX2o

- - - Updated - - -




> ναι ε?... τι σκέφτηκαν...!!!


Δες εδώ:https://www.spametouskanones.gr/play-now-faq/

Λέει:13. Σε τι ποιότητα βλέπω τα Video με το πακέτο PLAY NOW UNLIMITED? 

Θα βλέπεις όλα τα Video, ακόμη και αυτά που προέρχονται από πλατφόρμες/πάροχοι περιεχομένου που δε συμμετέχουν στο πακέτο PLAY NOW Unlimited , με ποιότητα/ανάλυση standard definition (480p). Έτσι, ακόμα και σε πλατφόρμες/πάροχοι περιεχομένου που δε συμμετέχουν στο πακέτο θα καταναλώνεις πολύ λιγότερα ΜΒ από το πρόγραμμά σου.

Τι γίνεται αν έχω το πακέτο PLAY NOW Unlimited και θέλω να δω ένα video σε καλύτερη ποιότητα από Standard Definition?

Μπορείς να απενεργοποιήσεις προσωρινά την ποιότητα standard definition (480p) και να δεις video σε υψηλότερη ανάλυση, εφόσον το επιτρέπει το δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνίας και η ποιότητα του Video.

Για την προσωρινή απενεργοποίηση του πακέτου στέλνεις SMS «PLAYNOW STOP». στο 1256 (συνδρομητές συμβολαίου) ή στο 1330 (συνδρομητές ΚαρτοΣυμβολαίου και Καρτοκινητής)

Για όσο διάστημα έχεις απενεργοποιήσει την ποιότητα standard definition, θα καταναλώνεις MB από το πρόγραμμά σου.

Μπορείς να επανέλθεις στην κανονική λειτουργία του πακέτου PLAY NOW Unlimited με αποστολή SMS στον αριθμό 1256 (συνδρομητές συμβολαίου) ή στο 1330 (συνδρομητές ΚαρτοΣυμβολαίου και Καρτοκινητής) το λεκτικό «PLAYNOW START». H προσωρινή απενεργοποίηση της ποιότητας standard definition δε σημαίνει σε καμία περίπτωση την οριστική απενεργοποίηση του πακέτου PLAY NOW Unlimited και το πάγιό σου συνεχίζει να χρεώνεται κανονικά.

----------


## ythemelis

Παιδιά έχω το speedbooster και το αντίστοιχο modem της Cosmote το οποίο όμως έχει βγάλει άχρηστο το router της ASUS, το AC68U λόγω της SIM. Μπορώ να ρυθμίσω το Huawei σαν modem με το 4G bonding και το Asus σαν router για το τοπικό μου δίκτυο; Μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει οδηγίες ή κάποιο link για τέτοιο setup; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## puntomania

> Παιδιά έχω το speedbooster και το αντίστοιχο modem της Cosmote το οποίο όμως έχει βγάλει άχρηστο το router της ASUS, το AC68U λόγω της SIM. Μπορώ να ρυθμίσω το Huawei σαν modem με το 4G bonding και το Asus σαν router για το τοπικό μου δίκτυο; Μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει οδηγίες ή κάποιο link για τέτοιο setup; Ευχαριστώ.


μπορεί το asus να διαχειριστεί 2η γραμμή ιντερνετ?

----------


## panosira

μπορεις να συνδεσεις το ASUS σε μια θυρα ethernet του booster και απο το asus να κανεις ρυθμιση ταχυτητας στις συσκευες που θελεις,τις οποιες θα δεις στο μενου του ASUS.

----------


## ythemelis

> μπορεί το asus να διαχειριστεί 2η γραμμή ιντερνετ?


Δεύτερη adsl όχι. Έχει USB για 3G stick αλλά η sim της Cosmote δεν παίζει σε USB από όσο ξέρω.




> μπορεις να συνδεσεις το ASUS σε μια θυρα ethernet του booster και απο το asus να κανεις ρυθμιση ταχυτητας στις συσκευες που θελεις,τις οποιες θα δεις στο μενου του ASUS.


Αυτό που θέλω να πετύχω αν γίνεται είναι το Huawei να εκτελεί μόνο χρέη modem και το asus να είναι ο router. LAN, wifi και DHCP server να διαχειρίζεται το asus δηλαδή.

----------


## puntomania

έχει βάλει κανείς σας εξωτερικές κεραίες στο ρουτερ αυτό?



έχω 2 τέτοιες... γράφουν οτι κάνουν για 900 και 1800 mhz...

το LTE της cosmote... σε ποιες συχνότητες παίζει?

- - - Updated - - -

ή πρέπει να πάρω κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## DoSMaN

Καλησπέρα παιδιά...

Τώρα μόλις παρατήρησα ότι δεν δουλεύει σωστά το booster...
Δεν παίζει το bonding και ότι κάνει συνέχεια activation χωρίς όμως να συνδέεται...

Το δοκίμασα και μόνο του και με τη σύνδεση του internet...
Έκανα 2-3 επανεκκινήσεις στο router μετά από 1-2 ώρες διαφορά η κάθε μία...

Επισυνάπτω και μερικές εικόνες μήπως μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε τίποτα...

ΥΓ. (σκέφτηκα να βγάλω την κάρτα και να την ξαναβάλω μήπως και... αλλά δε νομίζω ότι θα κάνει τίποτα αυτό...)

----------


## bazzil

Οτι και να βάλεις καλό είναι. Εχω εχω δύο κεραίες για 4g βέργες και μου έδωσε μέχρι και 49 αν θυμάμαι καλά. Τα δικά σου που έχουν και καλώδιο θα σου δώσουν περισσότερο φαντάζομαι γιατί θα μπορείς να τα τοποθετήσεις όπου σε βολεύει

----------


## puntomania

> Οτι και να βάλεις καλό είναι. Εχω εχω δύο κεραίες για 4g βέργες και μου έδωσε μέχρι και 49 αν θυμάμαι καλά. Τα δικά σου που έχουν και καλώδιο θα σου δώσουν περισσότερο φαντάζομαι γιατί θα μπορείς να τα τοποθετήσεις όπου σε βολεύει


δηλαδή... κεραία να είναι και ότι είναι?

οι 2 κεραίες... πρέπει να είναι στο ίδιο μέρος... η πχ μπορώ να κολλήσω από μία στην άκρη του παραθύρου?

- - - Updated - - -

τελικά δοκίμασε κανείς να δουλεψει την κάρτα με στικάκι?

ενώ συνδέομαι και παίρνω ip... δεν έχω ιντερνετ...

- - - Updated - - -

κάπου στο μικροτικ πρέπει να δηλώσω τον bonding server...αλλα που!

----------


## manospcistas

Κι εμένα με ενδιαφέρει πολύ παιδιά, αλλά δεν έχω καλό σήμα εντός κτηρίου, ενώ στο μπαλκόνι έχω καλό 4G. Κάτι τέτοιο νομίζω είναι ιδανικό, αλλά θα κάνουν τα βύσματα;

----------


## puntomania

> Κι εμένα με ενδιαφέρει πολύ παιδιά, αλλά δεν έχω καλό σήμα εντός κτηρίου, ενώ στο μπαλκόνι έχω καλό 4G. Κάτι τέτοιο νομίζω είναι ιδανικό, αλλά θα κάνουν τα βύσματα;


οχι .. θες με τα μεγαλύτερα βύσματα την ίδια κεραία.

----------


## manospcistas

Μήπως ξέρεις πως λέγονται για να παραγγείλω την σωστή;

----------


## puntomania

> Μήπως ξέρεις πως λέγονται για να παραγγείλω την σωστή;





Δες μερικά ποστ πιο πισω... Έχω λινκ

----------


## bazzil

> δηλαδή... κεραία να είναι και ότι είναι?
> 
> οι 2 κεραίες... πρέπει να είναι στο ίδιο μέρος... η πχ μπορώ να κολλήσω από μία στην άκρη του παραθύρου?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> τελικά δοκίμασε κανείς να δουλεψει την κάρτα με στικάκι?
> 
> ενώ συνδέομαι και παίρνω ip... δεν έχω ιντερνετ...
> ...


Ναι. Εγω που δεν μπορώ να το μετακινήσω όπου θέλω, εκεί που το έχω φτάνει μέχρι 40. Τοποθέτησε τις κεραίες εκεί που έχεις το καλύτερο σήμα. Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι μαζί

----------


## puntomania

> Ναι. Εγω που δεν μπορώ να το μετακινήσω όπου θέλω, εκεί που το έχω φτάνει μέχρι 40. Τοποθέτησε τις κεραίες εκεί που έχεις το καλύτερο σήμα. Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι μαζί


ναι.. δεν πρέπει οι κεραίες να είναι για LTE όμως... 800 + 2600mhz?

----------


## bazzil

> ναι.. δεν πρέπει οι κεραίες να είναι για LTE όμως... 800 + 2600mhz?


Ναι. Εννοείται οτι θα είναι LTE. Για wifi δεν κάνουν

----------


## soulfreem

Πως μπορούμε να  πάρουμε τα apn και τις Ρυθμιστικές της κάρτας sim για να την βάλουμε σε άλλη συσκευή η κινητό;

----------


## puntomania

> Πως μπορούμε να  πάρουμε τα apn και τις Ρυθμιστικές της κάρτας sim για να την βάλουμε σε άλλη συσκευή η κινητό;


Εδώ σε θέλω... με apn hybrid.... συνδέετε... περνει ip... Αλλά δεν δίνει ίντερνετ...

----------


## soulfreem

Άρα μάλλον είναι κλειδωμένη ίσως με  mac address του ρούτερ.

----------


## puntomania

> Άρα μάλλον είναι κλειδωμένη ίσως με  mac address του ρούτερ.


Παίζει τέτοιο σενάριο?

----------


## manospcistas

Ήρθε η κεραία που παράγγειλα για το booster.
Την έχω συνδέσει πάνω αλλά πραγματικά ΚΑΜΙΑ διαφορά. 
Όσο και να την μετακινώ δεν αλλάζει το σήμα, ενώ αν μετακινήσω το router υπάρχει αμέσως διαφορά.
Δοκίμασα και να βάλω τα βύσματα ανάποδα, να τα βιδώσω καλύτερα, τίποτα.
Επιμένω ότι ίσως χρειάζεται ενεργοποίηση της κεραίας μέσα από το interface (το έχω δει σε διάφορα Huawei να έχουν επιλογή για internal ή external) αλλά σαν απλός user δεν υπάρχει τέτοια επιλογή και πρέπει να το κάνει το support.
Οι ίδιοι λένε ότι απλά την βάζεις πάνω και λειτουργεί.

Υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει δει αισθητή διαφορά με εξωτερική κεραία να μου προτείνει να αγοράσω την συγκεκριμένη;

----------


## puntomania

> Ήρθε η κεραία που παράγγειλα για το booster.
> Την έχω συνδέσει πάνω αλλά πραγματικά ΚΑΜΙΑ διαφορά. 
> Όσο και να την μετακινώ δεν αλλάζει το σήμα, ενώ αν μετακινήσω το router υπάρχει αμέσως διαφορά.
> Δοκίμασα και να βάλω τα βύσματα ανάποδα, να τα βιδώσω καλύτερα, τίποτα.
> Επιμένω ότι ίσως χρειάζεται ενεργοποίηση της κεραίας μέσα από το interface (το έχω δει σε διάφορα Huawei να έχουν επιλογή για internal ή external) αλλά σαν απλός user δεν υπάρχει τέτοια επιλογή και πρέπει να το κάνει το support.
> Οι ίδιοι λένε ότι απλά την βάζεις πάνω και λειτουργεί.
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει δει αισθητή διαφορά με εξωτερική κεραία να μου προτείνει να αγοράσω την συγκεκριμένη;



Την άσπρη πήρες με τα 2 καλώδια που είναι 3μ περίπου?

Όπως τα λες είναι... Και σε μένα καμία διαφορά!

----------


## jap

Έχω γράψει πολύ παλιότερα για εμπειρία με παρόμοια κεραία, σε αυτό το thread κάπου. Στη δική μου περίπτωση είχα διαφορά μεν, μικρή δε.

Σημασία δεν έχει μόνο να βάλεις την κεραία, έχει και πού θα την τοποθετήσεις. Και δεν ισχύει το όσο ψηλότερα τόσο καλύτερα, αν μπορεί να βγει η κεραία έξω στο μπαλκόνι είναι το καλύτερο σενάριο, αν όχι όσο πιο κοντά γίνεται στο μπαλκόνι με δοκιμές σε διάφορα ύψη και αφού μείνει σε κάθε σημείο για λίγο, εννοώ μην την πηγαίνουμε σαν λιβανιστήρι και περιμένουμε να δούμε ακαριαία διαφορά.

- - - Updated - - -

Μάνο, αυτό που λες για την ενεργοποίηση νομίζω κάποια router το έχουν για εξωτερική κεραία wifi μόνο, όχι αυτές που είναι για 3G/4G.

----------


## manospcistas

> Την άσπρη πήρες με τα 2 καλώδια που είναι 3μ περίπου?
> 
> Όπως τα λες είναι... Και σε μένα καμία διαφορά!


Ναι αυτήν πήρα. Θα ξαναμιλήσω με το support και θα επιμείνω λίγο περισσότερο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχω γράψει πολύ παλιότερα για εμπειρία με παρόμοια κεραία, σε αυτό το thread κάπου. Στη δική μου περίπτωση είχα διαφορά μεν, μικρή δε.
> 
> Σημασία δεν έχει μόνο να βάλεις την κεραία, έχει και πού θα την τοποθετήσεις. Και δεν ισχύει το όσο ψηλότερα τόσο καλύτερα, αν μπορεί να βγει η κεραία έξω στο μπαλκόνι είναι το καλύτερο σενάριο, αν όχι όσο πιο κοντά γίνεται στο μπαλκόνι με δοκιμές σε διάφορα ύψη και αφού μείνει σε κάθε σημείο για λίγο, εννοώ μην την πηγαίνουμε σαν λιβανιστήρι και περιμένουμε να δούμε ακαριαία διαφορά.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Μάνο, αυτό που λες για την ενεργοποίηση νομίζω κάποια router το έχουν για εξωτερική κεραία wifi μόνο, όχι αυτές που είναι για 3G/4G.


Σε άλλα 3G/4G router της Huawei, όπως το Β593, που υποστηρίζει εξωτερική κεραία κινητής, υπάρχει επιλογή για την κεραία που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί, Internal or External


Και μου φαίνεται λογικό να δίνεται η επιλογή στο χρήστη για το ποια κεραία θα ισχύει την δεδομένη στιγμή. Γι' αυτό κι εγώ υποψιάζομαι ότι κάπου στο firmware υπάρχει η επιλογή, απλά δεν μπορώ να την δω με τα δικαιώματα του user.

Η κεραία μου είναι τοποθετημένη στο μπαλκόνι, έχω παίξει αρκετή ώρα σε πολλές διαφορετικές θέσεις, κατευθύνσεις και ύψη, και πραγματικά δεν άλλαξε το παραμικρό. Μόλις άλλαζα ελαφρώς την κατεύθυνση του router αμέσως είχε διαφορά. Οπότε 99.99%, δεν χρησιμοποιείται καθόλου η εξωτερική και παίζει μόνο η εσωτερική.

----------


## jap

Μάλλον δίκιο έχεις με τη συμπεριφορά που περιγράφεις. Ειδικός δεν είμαι, εδώ το είχα διαβάσει για το wi-fi και την επιλογή κεραίας, φαίνεται ότι είναι λάθος.

----------


## manospcistas

Μίλησα πολλές, πολλές ώρες με οτιδήποτε τμήμα υπάρχει στην Cosmote. Τα δυο τελευταία παιδιά ασχολήθηκαν πραγματικά πολύ. Εν τέλει καταλήξαμε ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο τμήμα υποστήριξης για το Home Speed Booster, το ερώτημα μου το έχουν στείλει παντού τώρα 4 μέρες και δεν ξέρει κανείς πως ενεργοποιείται η εξωτερική κεραία.

Τον τελευταίο τεχνικό τον έβαλα να συνδεθεί απομακρυσμένα και να μου πει ένα-ένα τα μενού που βλέπει, συνεργάστηκε αρκετά αλλά μου είπε ότι δεν βλέπει κάποια έξτρα επιλογή και πως ότι βλέπω κι εγώ σαν "admin" βλέπει κι αυτός.
Με συμβούλεψε να ψάξω για κάποιο manual του HA35 που να γράφει για την ρύθμιση της κεραίας, και να ζητήσω να μιλήσω μαζί του για να το ρυθμίσουμε.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Μίλησα πολλές, πολλές ώρες με οτιδήποτε τμήμα υπάρχει στην Cosmote. Τα δυο τελευταία παιδιά ασχολήθηκαν πραγματικά πολύ. Εν τέλει καταλήξαμε ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο τμήμα υποστήριξης για το Home Speed Booster, το ερώτημα μου το έχουν στείλει παντού τώρα 4 μέρες και δεν ξέρει κανείς πως ενεργοποιείται η εξωτερική κεραία.
> 
> Τον τελευταίο τεχνικό τον έβαλα να συνδεθεί απομακρυσμένα και να μου πει ένα-ένα τα μενού που βλέπει, συνεργάστηκε αρκετά αλλά μου είπε ότι δεν βλέπει κάποια έξτρα επιλογή και πως ότι βλέπω κι εγώ σαν "admin" βλέπει κι αυτός.
> Με συμβούλεψε να ψάξω για κάποιο manual του HA35 που να γράφει για την ρύθμιση της κεραίας, και να ζητήσω να μιλήσω μαζί του για να το ρυθμίσουμε.


Αν πας εδώ http://help.cosmote.gr/system/templa...01600000002604 που είναι η επίσημη σελίδα και επιλέξεις το "Οδηγίες χρήσης, Firmware" και πατήσεις στο "οδηγίες χρήσης (στα αγγλικά) θα δεις το manual της συσκευής που αν το προσέξεις καλύτερα, είναι ένα manual που έχει ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ρυθμίσεις μέσα από αυτές που είναι "ξεκλείδωτες" σε μας...

Για παράδειγμα το VoIP είναι "ξεκλείδωτο" στις οδηγίες αλλά όχι στην πραγματικότητα...

Οπότε ναι μεν είσαι admin σαν όνομα αλλά όχι στην πράξη...

Έτσι και να βρεις ένα συγκεκριμένο manual που να σου δείχνει την επιλογή, αν έχεις κλειδωμένο firmware δεν κάνεις τίποτα...

----------


## manospcistas

Έψαξα αρκετές ώρες αλλά manual δεν βρήκα. Έχουμε ένα router με τις υποδοχές κομπλέ, έχουμε την κεραία και δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε μια ρύθμιση.
Δε ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω, έφαγα πάρα πολλές ώρες με το θέμα και συμπέρασμα κανένα.
Αν κάποιος έχει καμία ιδέα, επειδή έχει καταγραφεί αρκετά το θέμα και θα μιλήσω κατευθείαν με τα σωστά άτομα στην Cosmote, ας πει.

----------


## bazzil

Το συγκεκριμένο router είναι κλειδωμένο κατά παραγγελία οτε. Σε αντίστοιχο ρώσικο αν θυμαμαι καλα router που είχα βρει τις είχε τις ρυθμίσεις. Κεραιούλες αν βάλεις σίγουρα θα έχεις κάποια βελτίωση. Εγώ είδα μέχρι και 46 αν θυμάμαι καλά. Γενικότερα όσο παίζει το home booster δεν έπεσα κάτω απο 30. Στις περισσότερες φορές που έκανα έλεγχο είχα 50 και φυσικά το upload πάντα στα ίδια επίπεδα. 5-7

----------


## puntomania

> Έψαξα αρκετές ώρες αλλά manual δεν βρήκα. Έχουμε ένα router με τις υποδοχές κομπλέ, έχουμε την κεραία και δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε μια ρύθμιση.
> Δε ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω, έφαγα πάρα πολλές ώρες με το θέμα και συμπέρασμα κανένα.
> Αν κάποιος έχει καμία ιδέα, επειδή έχει καταγραφεί αρκετά το θέμα και θα μιλήσω κατευθείαν με τα σωστά άτομα στην Cosmote, ας πει.


Ίσως να θέλει άλλο firmware... Αλλά που να το βρεις...

----------


## bazzil

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες παρατηρώ πως η ταχύτητα δεν ανεβαίνει πάνω από 25 παρόλο που έχω δύο γραμμές σήμα.

----------


## emeliss

Βλέπω αλλαγές στο εμπορικό προγράμμα.

Από 20GB (+20) πλέον είναι απεριόριστα! Έχει μεν πολιτική ορθής χρήσης στα 100GB αλλά μετά δεν κλείνει. Περιορίζει την ταχύτητα στα 15Mbps (στο down, στο up ?). Η τιμή στα 9,9€.

https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...d_booster.html

- - - Updated - - -

Το αρνητικό είναι ότι πλέον έχει δέσμευση. 24 μήνες.

----------


## jap

Είναι καλό που έγινε απεριόριστο. Είναι κακό που ακρίβηνε. Ήταν αρχικά 9,90 χωρίς δέσμευση, 5,00 με δέσμευση, μετά το έδιναν με 5,00 ευρώ σε όσους είχαν ακριβά πακέτα, σε μένα που είχα προσφορά 26,50 για 24άρα ταχύτητα δεν το έδιναν (φτηνό με δεδομένα ΟΤΕ). Το θέμα είναι αν παύει η δέσμευση αν στον 1 χρόνο π.χ. ενεργοποιήσεις VDSL. Ευτυχώς πλέον δεν με αφορά  :Razz:

----------


## bazzil

> Βλέπω αλλαγές στο εμπορικό προγράμμα.
> 
> Από 20GB (+20) πλέον είναι απεριόριστα! Έχει μεν πολιτική ορθής χρήσης στα 100GB αλλά μετά δεν κλείνει. Περιορίζει την ταχύτητα στα 15Mbps (στο down, στο up ?). Η τιμή στα 9,9€.
> 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...d_booster.html
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Το αρνητικό είναι ότι πλέον έχει δέσμευση. 24 μήνες.


Επιτέλους το κάνανε. Όσο την είχα ήταν πολύ καλα με εξέρεση προς το τέλος που δεν ανέβαινε πάνω απο 30. Τώρα είμαι με inalan οπότε και την διέκοψα. Πολύ καλό για όσους δεν είχαν γρήγορες ταχύτητες όπως εγω που κλείδωμα μέχρι 6

----------


## puntomania

Άρα για μας με τα παλιά πακέτα... με τα 5.5 το μήνα... θα πρέπει να κάνουμε ανανέωση στο νέο με τα 9.9 για να έχουμε τα 100gb?

----------


## DoSMaN

> Άρα για μας με τα παλιά πακέτα... με τα 5.5 το μήνα... θα πρέπει να κάνουμε ανανέωση στο νέο με τα 9.9 για να έχουμε τα 100gb?


Προφανώς και ναι, αλλά αυτό το πράγμα που δε μπορείς να το κάνεις online μέσω του App ή από τη σελίδα της Cosmote αλλά πρέπει να πας σε κατάστημα είναι πραγματικά εκνευριστικό...

----------


## puntomania

όπως και να έχει είναι ενδιαφέρον για την περίπτωση μου... έστω και στα 15 να πέφτει μετά τα 100gb μια χαρά είναι

----------


## DoSMaN

Ισχύει... και στα 15 να συγχρονίζεις, τα +15 που θα παίρνεις από το booster θα είναι σχεδόν vdsl 30άρα...

Με το upload τι γίνεται άραγε; δε θυμάμαι τι είναι τώρα πριν τα 100 και τι θα είναι μετά τα 100... μόνο για το downlink λένε στη σελίδα.

----------


## puntomania

> Ισχύει... και στα 15 να συγχρονίζεις, τα +15 που θα παίρνεις από το booster θα είναι σχεδόν vdsl 30άρα...
> 
> Με το upload τι γίνεται άραγε; δε θυμάμαι τι είναι τώρα πριν τα 100 και τι θα είναι μετά τα 100... μόνο για το downlink λένε στη σελίδα.


θα πάρω αυριο τηλ... και θα μάθω...

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Βλέπω αλλαγές στο εμπορικό προγράμμα.
> 
> Από 20GB (+20) πλέον είναι απεριόριστα! Έχει μεν πολιτική ορθής χρήσης στα 100GB αλλά μετά δεν κλείνει. Περιορίζει την ταχύτητα στα 15Mbps (στο down, στο up ?). Η τιμή στα 9,9€.
> 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...d_booster.html
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Το αρνητικό είναι ότι πλέον έχει δέσμευση. 24 μήνες.


Μέχρι τώρα ήταν μούφα... Τώρα είναι πολύ καλή σαν υπηρεσία! Θα ήταν τέλεια, αν έβγαινε και ένα πρόγραμμα στα 5€ το μήνα, που να είχε πάντα τον περιορισμό των 15 Mbps, από το πρώτο KB.

Φανταστείτε κάποιον σε χωριό, που να πιάνει μόνο 2-3 Mbps με ADSL και τώρα με το Booster να πιάνει πάντα 17-18!  :Very Happy:

----------


## puntomania

το upload μου είπαν... οτι δεν περιορίζετε... μετα τα 100.... θα ενημερώσω όταν τα εξαντλήσω!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> αν έβγαινε και ένα πρόγραμμα στα 5€ το μήνα, που να είχε πάντα τον περιορισμό των 15 Mbps


2-3 καφέδες είναι.... το κόστος του νέου πακέτου... και δεν θα είχε νόημα να υπάρχει πακέτο με μόνιμο τον περιορισμό αυτόν...

----------


## yiwrgos

πολύ καλή υπηρεσία για ίντερνετ παντού

----------


## Πάνος21

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Ενεργοποίησα την προσφορά. Για την ιστορία. Μένω Σεπόλια κοντά στην κωνσταντινουπόλεως και δεν υπάρχει VDSL στην περιοχή.(τραγικό) Υποτίθεται οτι θα ενεργοποιηθεί απο του χρόνου αλλα δεν έχουν καν ξεκινήσει τα σκαψίματα. Κλείδωνα περίπου στα 14. Είχα ενεργοποιήσει το πακέτο με τα 40 GB του Booster αλλά τελείωναν σε 10 μέρες το πολύ. Πλέον έκανα την νέα προσφορά και πάτησαν στην ήδη ενεργοποιημένη προσφορά που έχω, δλδ δεν έκανα νέο συμβόλαιο. Είναι 100 gb όριο το μήνα και μετά περιορίζεται το download σε 15 Mbps της κινητής. Σε συνδυασμό με την σταθερή δλδ θα μου το φτάνει κοντά στα 30, καθόλου άσχημα δλδ.

----------


## Dodolo

Μια χαρά! Και από θέμα τιμής; Είχες την προσφορά με τα 5,5€; Και τώρα πήγε 9,90€;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Ενεργοποίησα την προσφορά. Για την ιστορία. Μένω Σεπόλια κοντά στην κωνσταντινουπόλεως και δεν υπάρχει VDSL στην περιοχή.(τραγικό) Υποτίθεται οτι θα ενεργοποιηθεί απο του χρόνου αλλα δεν έχουν καν ξεκινήσει τα σκαψίματα. Κλείδωνα περίπου στα 14. Είχα ενεργοποιήσει το πακέτο με τα 40 GB του Booster αλλά τελείωναν σε 10 μέρες το πολύ. Πλέον έκανα την νέα προσφορά και πάτησαν στην ήδη ενεργοποιημένη προσφορά που έχω, δλδ δεν έκανα νέο συμβόλαιο. Είναι 100 gb όριο το μήνα και μετά περιορίζεται το download σε 15 Mbps της κινητής. Σε συνδυασμό με την σταθερή δλδ θα μου το φτάνει κοντά στα 30, καθόλου άσχημα δλδ.


Πάνο, αυτό γίνεται μόνο σε κατάστημα ή μπορεί να γίνει και τηλεφωνικά;
Τι στοιχεία σου ζήτησαν για να γίνει η ενεργοποίηση;
Έγινε άμεσα;

Επίσης είχαν εξαντληθεί τα GB σου και απλά μπήκαν άλλα 60 για να φτάσει μέχρι τα 100;
Αν το upload παραμένει ως έχει και δεν έχει "κόφτη" όπως στο download όπως έγραψε και ένας φίλος πιο πάνω, τότε ακόμα καλύτερα!!!

----------


## puntomania

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Ενεργοποίησα την προσφορά. Για την ιστορία. Μένω Σεπόλια κοντά στην κωνσταντινουπόλεως και δεν υπάρχει VDSL στην περιοχή.(τραγικό) Υποτίθεται οτι θα ενεργοποιηθεί απο του χρόνου αλλα δεν έχουν καν ξεκινήσει τα σκαψίματα. Κλείδωνα περίπου στα 14. Είχα ενεργοποιήσει το πακέτο με τα 40 GB του Booster αλλά τελείωναν σε 10 μέρες το πολύ. Πλέον έκανα την νέα προσφορά και πάτησαν στην ήδη ενεργοποιημένη προσφορά που έχω, δλδ δεν έκανα νέο συμβόλαιο. Είναι 100 gb όριο το μήνα και μετά περιορίζεται το download σε 15 Mbps της κινητής. Σε συνδυασμό με την σταθερή δλδ θα μου το φτάνει κοντά στα 30, καθόλου άσχημα δλδ.


πόσες μέρες κάνανε για να στο αναβαθμίσουν το πακέτο?

----------


## yiwrgos

εγώ τηλεφωνικά και έγινε μέχρι να κλείσω το τηλέφωνο, είχα με τα 40gb

----------


## puntomania

> εγώ τηλεφωνικά και έγινε μέχρι να κλείσω το τηλέφωνο, είχα με τα 40gb


Σε μένα 30.7 πήρα τηλ... Ακόμα δεν το αλλάξανε...Και έχω πάρει και 500 τηλ!!!

----------


## yiwrgos

ήμουν στην πρώτη μέρα του ημερολογιακού μήνα δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο αυτό, είχα δηλαδή 40gb ολόκληρα

----------


## Dodolo

> ήμουν στην πρώτη μέρα του ημερολογιακού μήνα δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο αυτό, είχα δηλαδή 40gb ολόκληρα


Και από τιμή; Σε ανέβασαν στα 9,90;

----------


## yiwrgos

ε ναι έτσι;

----------


## gcf

> πολύ καλή υπηρεσία για ίντερνετ παντού


Πως παντού; Δεν κλειδώνει στη ζώνη εγγραφής;

----------


## puntomania

> Πως παντού; Δεν κλειδώνει στη ζώνη εγγραφής;



υποτίθεται πως ναι...  όποιος έχει κάνα εξοχικό... ας το κάνει καμιά δοκιμή...

----------


## yiwrgos

ίντερνετ της προκοπής θα λεγα στα όρια του dsl όπου οι ταχύτητες είναι χαμηλές, ακόμα και σε μια σύνδεση των 2mbps η ελάχιστη ταχύτητα είναι 17mbps

----------


## DoSMaN

Εγώ μένω Πατήσια (Κολιάτσου) και πάνω από 2 γραμμές βλέπω μόνο αν βάλω το router στο μπαλκόνι...
Απλά έλεος...

Όταν μου το έδωσαν, είχε μεγάλη κάρτα SIM (τις παλιές) δε ξέρω αν αυτό παίζει κάποιο ρόλο...

----------


## puntomania

με 2 γραμμές σήμα.... σε μένα πιάνει κοντά στα 40 down και 6-7 up

----------


## Dodolo

> με 2 γραμμές σήμα.... σε μένα πιάνει κοντά στα 40 down και 6-7 up


Η ισχύς του σήματος πόσο σου λέει;

----------


## DoSMaN

Πιο πάνω έγραψα κάτι λάθος...
Σε όλο το σπίτι έχω μία γραμμή σήμα και μόλις το βγάλω έξω στο μπαλκόνι έχω 2...
Το σήμα τώρα είναι : Weak (33)

Επίσης στο bonding το DSL tunnel είναι συνέχεια Down, είτε έχω GB είτε όχι... τα άλλα 2 είναι up όταν έχω και down όταν λήγουν (δεν έχω ενεργοποιήσει ακόμα το νέο πακέτο)

----------


## puntomania

39 ειναι το σήμα.....

----------


## Gkostas2007

Καλησπέρα και απο μένα. Εγώ έχω θέμα με το καλώδιο μέσα στην πολυκατοικία, με αποτέλεσμα να έχω αποσυνδέσεις και η ταχύτητα να αυξομειώνεται (φτάνει να συγχρονίζει απο τα 11 έως και τα 1-2Mbps). Επειδή οι πιο πολλοί ένοικοι είναι αρκετά μεγάλοι και δεν ασχολούνται με το ίντερνετ, δεν με αφήνουν να ανοίξω κάποιες τρυπούλες σε κοινόχρηστους, για να τραβήξω καλώδιο απο το κουτί προς το διαμέρισμα  :Wall: 

Επειδή δεν την παλεύω άλλο, ενας πωλητής στην Cosmote μου είπε για το Speed Booster. Απο το κινητό μου βλέπω ότι μέσα στο διαμέρισμα έχω 4G σήμα (30Mbts κατά μέσο όρο στις μετρήσεις που έκανα). Επίσης, τα 100GB τον μήνα μου φαίνονται κομπλέ, αφού δεν έχω Netflix, άντε να κατεβάσω καμιά 10αρια ταινίες τον μήνα (στα 2GB η κάθε μια), να κάνει κανά update κανά παιχνίδι στο PS4 (15GB το πολύ) και να δω και βίντεο youtube στα 1080p ή κανά stream αγωνα. Αυτά που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι:
1. Θεωρείτε ότι αυτό θα με βοηθήσει να έχω μια σύνδεση της προκοπής ή μου έλεγε μούφες ο πωλητής;
2. Αν τελειώσουν τα GB τότε αυτόματα κόβεται το Speed Booster και έχω +15Mbps μόνο ή είναι όπως στα κινητά που με το που ανοίξεις τα data, σε χρεώνουν ακομα και αν δεν έχεις διαθέσιμα mb?
3. Αν αποσυνδεθεί το ADSL, τότε θα εχω στην χειρότερη 15Mbps απο το Speed Booster?
4. Επειδή ο Τεχνικός μου εχει βάλει συγκεκριμένο προφιλ, για να περιορίζονται οι αποσυνδέσεις, με το νεο ρουτερ πρέπει να μου το ξανασετάρει ή μεταφέρεται το υπάρχον προφιλ που έχω;
5. Επειδή έχω VoiP εκεί τι παίζει; Αν έχω αποσύνδεση, θα έχω πάλι κομμένο τηλέφωνο ή θα τραβάει απο το Speed Booster?
6. Αν φύγω νωρίτερα απο τους 24 μήνες (σε περίπτωση που οι μπαρμπάδες, θα ελεήσουν να με αφήσουν να τραβήξω καλώδιο), πόσο πρόστιμο πληρώνω;

----------


## Constantine4

Έχω ακριβώς τα ίδια ερωτήματα με τον Gkostas2007
όποιος μπορεί να μας απαντήσει!

- - - Updated - - -

Άλλο ένα ερώτημα που με απασχολή. Όταν βάλω το Speed Booster στο σπίτι μου
το ανοίγω εγώ όποτε θέλω για περισσότερο ίντερνετ η ενεργοποιείται μόνο του κάθε φορά έως να τελείωσουν τα διαθέσιμα 100GB;

----------


## pier88

Μίλησα πριν λίγο με 13888 γιά το speed booster,μου ειπαν οτι μετά την κατανάλωση των 100gb σταματάει το booster κ θα χω την υφιστάμενη ταχύτητα του adsl.Τελικά τι ισχύει βρε παιδιά σταματάει η απλά πέφτει στα +15 mbps;

----------


## puntomania

> Μίλησα πριν λίγο με 13888 γιά το speed booster,μου ειπαν οτι μετά την κατανάλωση των 100gb σταματάει το booster κ θα χω την υφιστάμενη ταχύτητα του adsl.Τελικά τι ισχύει βρε παιδιά σταματάει η απλά πέφτει στα +15 mbps;


https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...d_booster.html




στο 13888.... πρέπει πρώτα να ψυχολογήσεις με αυτόν που μιλάς... και μετά να κρίνεις αν αυτά που σου λέει στέκουν η όχι!

----------


## pier88

> https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...d_booster.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> στο 13888.... πρέπει πρώτα να ψυχολογήσεις με αυτόν που μιλάς... και μετά να κρίνεις αν αυτά που σου λέει στέκουν η όχι!


Αυτό έχω καταλάβει κι εγώ.Το 15mbps είναι adsl+15mbps η συνολικά;

----------


## puntomania

> Αυτό έχω καταλάβει κι εγώ.Το 15mbps είναι adsl+15mbps η συνολικά;


το γράφει ξεκάθαρα οτι τα 15 αφορούν το κομμάτι της κινητής μόνο.

----------


## pier88

> το γράφει ξεκάθαρα οτι τα 15 αφορούν το κομμάτι της κινητής μόνο.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## puntomania

πάντως ήταν λογικό να το κάνει το πακέτο αυτό... ώστε με την κατανάλωση να συνεχίζει να δουλεύει έστω και περιορισμένα... η WIND πχ στο simplefi το είχε - έχει να συνεχίζει με 3g.... νομίζω και μέχρι τα 60gb... θα μου πεις είναι τελείως διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες... άλλα έχουν κοινό το κομμάτι του mobile ιντερνετ στην ουσία.

----------


## pier88

> https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...d_booster.html
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196098
> 
> 
> στο 13888.... πρέπει πρώτα να ψυχολογήσεις με αυτόν που μιλάς... και μετά να κρίνεις αν αυτά που σου λέει στέκουν η όχι!


Ξανά τηλ/νο στο 13888,άλλη τηλεφωνήτρια,μία από τα ίδια(το speed booster σταματά μετά τα 100gb και μένει η υφιστάμενη ταχύτητα της adsl).Μετά από επιμονή δική μου κι αφού με έβαλαν στην αναμονή μου λέει:Τελικά έχετε δίκιο,η ταχύτητα της κινητής δεν κόβεται απλά μειώνεται στα 15mbps.Άσχετοι στο 13888 εντελώς με το θέμα,έχουν μείνει στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση του speed booster πριν το απεριόριστα.Τελικά το παράγγειλα και θα το δούμε στη πορεία.

----------


## daywalker06

Με το upload τι γινετε ?

----------


## puntomania

> Με το upload τι γινετε ?


μου είχαν πει... ότι δεν περιορίζετε!!! μόλις τα εξαντλήσω... θα σας πω

----------


## Constantine4

```
μου είχαν πει... ότι δεν περιορίζετε!!! μόλις τα εξαντλήσω... θα σας πω
```

Δηλαδή αν τελειώσουν τα 100GB συνεχίζουμε να έχουμε δυνατό Upload στα 4 - 5 MPBS? :O
Αν είναι έτσι έφυγα για Home Speed Booster :P

----------


## puntomania

> ```
> μου είχαν πει... ότι δεν περιορίζετε!!! μόλις τα εξαντλήσω... θα σας πω
> ```
> 
> Δηλαδή αν τελειώσουν τα 100GB συνεχίζουμε να έχουμε δυνατό Upload στα 4 - 5 MPBS? :O
> Αν είναι έτσι έφυγα για Home Speed Booster :P


υποτίθεται ναι...  για να δούμε!

----------


## Constantine4

Μακαρί να είναι έτσι φίλε μου

----------


## Gkostas2007

Παιδιά με προφιλ τι παιζει; Αν έχω καποιο συγκεκριμένο προφιλ, πρέπει να το ξαναζητήσω μετά το νέο ρούτερ; Επίσης, οταν κόβεται το adsl θα έχω τηλέφωνο;

----------


## Constantine4

Παιδιά έκανα Online αίτηση για το HSB! Πόσες ημέρες θα γίνει η ενεργοποίηση;

----------


## puntomania

> Επίσης, οταν κόβεται το adsl θα έχω τηλέφωνο;


οχι... το τηλ παίζει μόνο με την adsl

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδιά έκανα Online αίτηση για το HSB! Πόσες ημέρες θα γίνει η ενεργοποίηση;


καμιά βδομάδα περίπου.

----------


## DrB

Χαιρετώ και εγω την κοινότητα του Adslgr.

Αυτό το καλοκαιρι απο ότι φαίνεται θα βγω και εγω απο την παλαιολιθική εποχή του ιντερνετ (ADSL 5mbs / 800kbs) στο εξοχικο μου στην χαλκιδικη. Πριν μια εβδομάδα εγινε διαθέσιμο το VDSL απο καμπινα και ανέβηκα στα 13mbs / 3mbs (καλωδιακή αποσταση καφαο 1300μ).

Είχα ήδη το speedbooster με τα 40gb αλλά αυτά έφευγαν σε μια εβδομάδα το πολύ (και νομίζω το boosting ηταν capped σε +10mbs περίπου για να μην φεύγουν τα 40 ακόμη πιο γρηγορα). Εκανα την αλλαγή στο καινούργιο πρόγραμμα σήμερα και εχω πραγματι 100GB αλλά η μεγαλη αλλαγή ειναι το fallback στα 15mbs μετα την εξάντληση των 100GB. Αυτό σημαίνει στην χειρότερη περίπτωση θα εχω 28mbs/5mbs που για τις συνθήκες ειναι καταπληκτικο !

Είμαι τυχερος με την κεραία του Cosmote που ειναι στο βουνο πισω μου και εχω excellent σημα μέσα στο σπιτι. Στο speedtest εχω πιάσει μέχρι και 70mbs/6mbs.

Τώρα το μόνο που μένει ειναι καινούργιο firmware στο ΗΑ35 για να λειτουργεί σε πραγματικο (και εύκολο) bridge mode (και όχι το "χειροκίνητο" bridge mode που εχουμαι τώρα). Πισω απο το ΗΑ35 εχω Draytek Vigor 2860 που κανει τα παντα εκτος VOIP που εξακολουθεί να κανει το ΗΑ35.

Παω να ξανακάνω speedtest τώρα γιατί δεν το πιστεύω ακόμα ….  :Cool:

----------


## bazzil

> Χαιρετώ και εγω την κοινότητα του Adslgr.
> 
> Αυτό το καλοκαιρι απο ότι φαίνεται θα βγω και εγω απο την παλαιολιθική εποχή του ιντερνετ (ADSL 5mbs / 800kbs) στο εξοχικο μου στην χαλκιδικη. Πριν μια εβδομάδα εγινε διαθέσιμο το VDSL απο καμπινα και ανέβηκα στα 13mbs / 3mbs (καλωδιακή αποσταση καφαο 1300μ).
> 
> Είχα ήδη το speedbooster με τα 40gb αλλά αυτά έφευγαν σε μια εβδομάδα το πολύ (και νομίζω το boosting ηταν capped σε +10mbs περίπου για να μην φεύγουν τα 40 ακόμη πιο γρηγορα). Εκανα την αλλαγή στο καινούργιο πρόγραμμα σήμερα και εχω πραγματι 100GB αλλά η μεγαλη αλλαγή ειναι το fallback στα 15mbs μετα την εξάντληση των 100GB. Αυτό σημαίνει στην χειρότερη περίπτωση θα εχω 28mbs/5mbs που για τις συνθήκες ειναι καταπληκτικο !
> 
> Είμαι τυχερος με την κεραία του Cosmote που ειναι στο βουνο πισω μου και εχω excellent σημα μέσα στο σπιτι. Στο speedtest εχω πιάσει μέχρι και 70mbs/6mbs.
> 
> Τώρα το μόνο που μένει ειναι καινούργιο firmware στο ΗΑ35 για να λειτουργεί σε πραγματικο (και εύκολο) bridge mode (και όχι το "χειροκίνητο" bridge mode που εχουμαι τώρα). Πισω απο το ΗΑ35 εχω Draytek Vigor 2860 που κανει τα παντα εκτος VOIP που εξακολουθεί να κανει το ΗΑ35.
> ...


Ωραίος. Αυτό με το 100 έπρεπε να το κάνουν εξ αρχής. Πολύ καλό πακέτο για αυτούς που έχουν χαμηλές ταχύτητες. Οσο το είχα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα τα πράγματα. Κάτω απο 30 δεν έπεσα ποτε.

----------


## Mormnak

> Παω να ξανακάνω speedtest τώρα γιατί δεν το πιστεύω ακόμα ….


Για δώσε μας τα ''φώτα σου'' για να δούμε κι εμείς....αν θες φυσικά...(μερικά screenshots...)  :Razz:

----------


## DrB

- - - Updated - - -

…. και το ΗΑ35 (καφαο στα 1300 μετρα)

DSL synchronization status: 
Up
Connection status: 
Showtime
Upstream line rate (kbit/s): 
2997
Downstream line rate (kbit/s): 
12649
Maximum upstream rate (kbit/s): 
3888
Maximum downstream rate (kbit/s): 
12664
Upstream noise safety coefficient (dB): 
10
Downstream noise safety coefficient (dB): 
8.9
Line standard: 
VDSL
Upstream line attenuation (dB): 
62.3
Downstream line attenuation (dB): 
28.2
Upstream output power (dBm): 
6.4
Downstream output power (dBm): 
3.8
DSL up time: 
1 day 4 hours 23 minutes 45 seconds

----------


## Mormnak

Μια χαρά είσαι με το 70/6!! για τα 1300 μέτρα.. αντέ καλά ανεβοκατεβάσματα...με γεια κιόλας!  :One thumb up:

----------


## DrB

Βέβαια η μεγιστη ταχυτητα εξαρτάται απο την ωρα τις μέρας (και ποσο traffic εχει το 4G). Εγω και με τα μισά είμαι υπερευχαριστημένος ….. Ξέρει κανεις πιο ειναι το max capacity ενός 4G σημειου/κεραιας ? Ποσοι χρηστες και ποσο μεγιστη ταχυτητα κάθε χρηστη ?

----------


## keravnos21

Εγω παντως δεν εβγαλα ακρη τελικα τι ισχυει,πηρα 3 φορες το 13888 με διαφορα μιας ωρας η καθε κληση, μιλησα με 3 διαφορετικους ανθρωπους, ο ενας μου ειπε οτι μολις τελιωσουν τα gb εχεις +15 mbps down kai +5 mbps up το οποιο εξαρταται και απο το σημα , οι αλλοι 2 μου ειπαν οτι κοβεται τελειως και αγοραζεις επιπλεον gb αμα θελεις, αντε βγαλε ακρη τωρα.

----------


## puntomania

> Εγω παντως δεν εβγαλα ακρη τελικα τι ισχυει,πηρα 3 φορες το 13888 με διαφορα μιας ωρας η καθε κληση, μιλησα με 3 διαφορετικους ανθρωπους, ο ενας μου ειπε οτι μολις τελιωσουν τα gb εχεις +15 mbps down kai +5 mbps up το οποιο εξαρταται και απο το σημα , οι αλλοι 2 μου ειπαν οτι κοβεται τελειως και αγοραζεις επιπλεον gb αμα θελεις, αντε βγαλε ακρη τωρα.


αυτά που γράφει στο επίσημο σαιτ της υπηρεσίας... δεν σου αρκούν?

----------


## keravnos21

Το σαιτ της υπηρεσιας δεν γραφει τιποτα για το upload εκτος και αν μου ξεφυγε κατι

----------


## puntomania

> Το σαιτ της υπηρεσιας δεν γραφει τιποτα για το upload εκτος και αν μου ξεφυγε κατι


προφανώς δεν περιορίζετε τότε... 

όταν από τα 40-50 down σε πάει στα 15 το στο 1/3 δηλαδή... ε τότε στην χειρότερη θα σε πάει το ίδιο στο up... από 6-7 στα 2!!!

σίγουρα η υπηρεσία δεν φτιάχτηκε για τορεντς.... άλλα για αυτούς που έχουν θέμα με τις κανονικές συνδέσεις!!!

δηλαδή αν σου πουν οτι το up περιορίζετε στο 1μ δεν είναι καλή η υπηρεσία? 

πριν κάνουμε κάτι... πρέπει να ξέρουμε και τι θέλουμε!!!

----------


## keravnos21

Οταν κανεις upload μεγαλα αρχεια σε 4κ και δεν αναφερομαι σε torrents καταλαβαινεις οτι και το 5αρι που σου δινει η 50αρα vdsl δεν επαρκει, το ζουμι ειναι οτι δεν αναφερει κατι για το upload και δεν μπορω να δεσμευθω για 24 μηνες για κατι που μπορει να μην μου κανει, δεν ειπα σε καμια περιπτωση οτι η υπηρεσια δεν ειναι καλη απλα κατα την γνωμη μου εχει καποια κενα ως προς την ενημερωση.

----------


## puntomania

> Οταν κανεις upload μεγαλα αρχεια σε 4κ και δεν αναφερομαι σε torrents καταλαβαινεις οτι και το 5αρι που σου δινει η 50αρα vdsl δεν επαρκει, το ζουμι ειναι οτι δεν αναφερει κατι για το upload και δεν μπορω να δεσμευθω για 24 μηνες για κατι που μπορει να μην μου κανει, δεν ειπα σε καμια περιπτωση οτι η υπηρεσια δεν ειναι καλη απλα κατα την γνωμη μου εχει καποια κενα ως προς την ενημερωση.


πριν την βγάλουν...τι έκανες? 

με την ίδια λογική μπορεί και να φρενάρουν το συνεχόμενο up/down... οπότε... μείνε καλύτερα μόνο με την vdsl... 

γιατί βλέπω οτι.... κάνανε το τηλ voip... όλοι ξαφνικά έχουν συναγερμούς... βγήκε αυτό το πακέτο... όλοι κάνουν upload στα 4Κ... γιατί πρέπει πάντα στα άκρα να το πηγαίνουμε το θέμα? 


και στην τελική... 3 καφέδες το μήνα είναι το κόστος της... δε μιλάμε για κάνα τεράστιο ποσό!!! ακόμα και αμα δεν σου κάτσει όπως το θες.... ανεβάζεις ως home user πάνω απο 100GB το μήνα στο youtube?

----------


## DrB

Τελικά, μάλλον θα ξέρουμε σίγουρα τι γίνεται με την εξάντληση των 100 όταν κάποιος το δει με τα μάτια του. Οποιος τα εξαντλήσει (τα 100) ας ποσταρει να μας πει.

----------


## puntomania

σε καμιά βδομάδα λογικά... θα σας πω....





μέτρηση τώρα... με φόρτο στο LAN μου... 9/8/18 @ 19:52 ( σκέτο το speedbooster χωρίς την dsl )

----------


## DrB

Πάντως σίγουρα η εξτρα ταχυτητα του 4G/LTE εξαρτάται απο την κίνηση/φόρτιση στο 4G. Το βράδυ μετα τα μεσάνυχτα μέχρι και τις πρώτες πρωινές ωρες ειναι το καλύτερο. Σε περιόδους αιχμής ειναι το χειρότερο (πρωί προς μεσημέρι και απόγευμα). το καλύτερο ειναι +60mbs και το χειρότερο στα +10mbs με +15mbs. Οποιοι το χρησιμοποιείτε για μεγάλα downloads κανονίστε τα για τις 3πμ !

----------


## puntomania

θα κάνω και ένα speedtest σήμερα αργά... συνήθως όταν δεν έχει φόρτο το 4g... πιάνω περίπου 40/6 + την dsl...

----------


## pier88

Υπάρχει περίπτωση μετά την κατανάλωση των 100gb να υπάρχουν χρεώσεις;

----------


## puntomania

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση μετά την κατανάλωση των 100gb να υπάρχουν χρεώσεις;


Μπορεί να τα αφαιρούν απ την dsl...  :Wink:

----------


## pier88

> Μπορεί να τα αφαιρούν απ την dsl...


Δε κατάλαβα,τι εννοείς;

----------


## pier88

μπορει να μου πει κάποιος πως κλεινουμε το 4g χωρις να βγάλουμε την κάρτα;

----------


## DoSMaN

> μπορει να μου πει κάποιος πως κλεινουμε το 4g χωρις να βγάλουμε την κάρτα;


Μπορείς να πας εδώ http://192.168.1.1/html/advance.html#bonding_info και να ξετικάρεις το bonding...
Έτσι θα έχεις Internet μόνο από το adsl σου, χωρίς να σου τρώει από το 4G... (αν εννοείς αυτό)...


Εναλλακτικά από εδώ http://192.168.1.1/html/advance.html#internet πατάς στο Edit στο Mobile και ξετσεκάρεις το "Enable Connection" και πατάς Save...
Βέβαια δε ξέρω αν θα σου βγάλει σφάλμα με το PIN...

----------


## pier88

Θα δοκιμάσω το 1ο,το 2ο μου βγάζει σφάλμα pin.thanks.

----------


## DrB

Πάντως μετα απο μια εβδομάδα συνδεση αυτό που παρατηρησα ειναι πως με το που ήρθε το Σαββατοκύριακο και κατέβηκε ολη η θεσσαλονικη στην χαλκιδικη σε ωρες αιχμής το 4G μου δίνει με το ζόρι +5mbs στο download. Το upload ειναι σταθερο σε συνδυαστική ταχυτητα 5.5mbs-6.0mbs (το vdsl ειναι τα 3mbs απο αυτά).


Ρώτησα και πριν αλλά δεν πηρα ποτέ απάντηση …… Ξέρει κανεις ποση ειναι η μεγιστη data χωρητικότητα μιας τυπικης 4G mast ?

----------


## puntomania

> Πάντως μετα απο μια εβδομάδα συνδεση αυτό που παρατηρησα ειναι πως με το που ήρθε το Σαββατοκύριακο και κατέβηκε ολη η θεσσαλονικη στην χαλκιδικη σε ωρες αιχμής το 4G μου δίνει με το ζόρι +5mbs στο download. Το upload ειναι σταθερο σε συνδυαστική ταχυτητα 5.5mbs-6.0mbs (το vdsl ειναι τα 3mbs απο αυτά).
> 
> 
> Ρώτησα και πριν αλλά δεν πηρα ποτέ απάντηση …… Ξέρει κανεις ποση ειναι η μεγιστη data χωρητικότητα μιας τυπικης 4G mast ?


Σε μένα... Και τα 2 μαζί που μέτρησα... Πάνω από 70 δεν μου έδωσαν. Δηλαδή 3 dsl 24άδες που πιάνουν 24 ή καθεμία και τα 2 booster... έπιασα στο σύνολο κάπου 133  down....Και 7up

----------


## antonispgs

Κάποιο τσακάλι μπορεί να μου απαντήσει σε κάτι;

Μετά το speed booster,  η 6αρα μου σύνδεση πλέον φτάνει στα 20-25. Το θέμα είναι ότι όταν στριμάρω υψηλές ποιότητες από πλεξ ή  kodi, το booster  ενεργοποιείται μόνο παροδικά, σαν να μην καταλαβαίνει ότι το downloading  πρέπει να είναι συνεχιζόμενο. Όταν λοιπόν τελειώσει το υπάρχον buffer, πρέπει να ξαναενεργοποιηθεί για το επόμενο data request κλπ άρα κάνει σπασίματα.

 Αντίθετα, όταν απλά κατεβάζω ένα μεγάλο αρχείο ή κάνω  speedtest, ή updates, το booster παραμένει ενεργό μέχρι να μην υπάρχει άλλη ανάγκη. Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν τι φταίει για αυτό.

Κατάφερα να το παρακάμψω κλείνοντας τελείως το adsl  και απλά έχοντας ενεργό το mobile, βέβαια έτσι δεν έχω τηλέφωνο και έχω και 5-6Mbps λιγότερα. Φταίει το γεγονός ότι είμαι σε fast path ή απλά έτσι είναι το streaming (διακοπτόμενα πακέτα) και δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο από το να κόβω τελείως την adsl?

Μπορεί απλά να λέω βλακείες αλλά αν κάποιος έχει κάποια ιδέα...

EDIT: Στο 13888 λένε δε μπορεί να γίνει κάτι γιατί έτσι δουλεύει το σύστημα και το streaming αλλά για όποιον έχει παρόμοιο σενάριο με το δικό μου, μπορεί να απενεργοποιήσει το κουτάκι ίντερνετ στα internet settings του adsl profile, ώστε να συνεχίσει να έχει τηλέφωνο και να παίρνει ίντερνετ μόνο από data. Βέβαια έτσι θα τελειώσουν τα data, αλλά για μένα ακόμα και το 15Mbps είναι πολύ καλύτερο από το 5 και αρκετό για αυτό που θέλω.

----------


## emeliss

Αν βλέπεις kodi και plex από σχετικά δυνατή συσκευή, googlare πως να αυξήσεις τον buffer στα προγράμματα. Στο kodi αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να κατεβάσεις add on.

----------


## pier88

Έβαλα κι εγώ το speed booster,η ταχύτητα adsl ήταν 8mbps και τώρα φτάνει 6.3mb download,έχει όμως θέματα.Οταν βάζω το speed booster μόνο του χωρις την adsl η ταχύτητα δεν ξεπερνάει τα 2mbps!Σε speed test απο το κινητό μου στην ίδια θέση που ειναι το router φτάνει 80mbps down-12up,από το router με σημα 51,excellent δεν ξεπερνά ποτέ τα 40mbps down 4 up,Το άλλο θέμα είναι οτι αν κλείσω το LTE,τη στιγμή που θα χρειαστώ να το ανοίξω παλι το bonding tunnel είναι down.

----------


## azriel84

Παιδιά τα φώτα σας. Έχω 6mbps στο σπίτι και 2-3 γραμμές 4G σήμα. Η κατάσταση είναι ολίγον απελπιστική με αρκετές συσκευές να θέλουν γραμμή και γραμμή να μην υπάρχει. Αναβάθμιση στην περιοχη θα γίνει το καλοκαίρι του 2019 στην καλύτερη είπε ο ΟΤΕ.

1: αξίζει με τέτοια κάλυψη 4G να βάλω το speedbooster? Έστω μετά τα 100GB θα έχω τα 15mbps? Άλλο 6 άλλο 21...
2:εχω μικρό παιδί στο σπίτι. Το speedbooster θα είναι σαν ένα μόνιμο κινητό συνδεδεμένο να τραβάει από το 4G. Το μπορεί να παίζει με ακτινοβολία;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## bazzil

> Παιδιά τα φώτα σας. Έχω 6mbps στο σπίτι και 2-3 γραμμές 4G σήμα. Η κατάσταση είναι ολίγον απελπιστική με αρκετές συσκευές να θέλουν γραμμή και γραμμή να μην υπάρχει. Αναβάθμιση στην περιοχη θα γίνει το καλοκαίρι του 2019 στην καλύτερη είπε ο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> 1: αξίζει με τέτοια κάλυψη 4G να βάλω το speedbooster? Έστω μετά τα 100GB θα έχω τα 15mbps? Άλλο 6 άλλο 21...
> 2:εχω μικρό παιδί στο σπίτι. Το speedbooster θα είναι σαν ένα μόνιμο κινητό συνδεδεμένο να τραβάει από το 4G. Το μπορεί να παίζει με ακτινοβολία;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


1. Ναι. Και εγω 6 είναι και πήγε 50. 
2. Οτι εκπέμπει το κινητό σου το ίδιο εκπέμπει και αυτό. Και το κινητό σου άλλωστε μόνιμα συνδεδεμένο είναι με το δίκτυο.

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Έβαλα κι εγώ το speed booster,η ταχύτητα adsl ήταν 8mbps και τώρα φτάνει 6.3mb download,έχει όμως θέματα.Οταν βάζω το speed booster μόνο του χωρις την adsl η ταχύτητα δεν ξεπερνάει τα 2mbps!Σε speed test απο το κινητό μου στην ίδια θέση που ειναι το router φτάνει 80mbps down-12up,από το router με σημα 51,excellent δεν ξεπερνά ποτέ τα 40mbps down 4 up,Το άλλο θέμα είναι οτι αν κλείσω το LTE,τη στιγμή που θα χρειαστώ να το ανοίξω παλι το bonding tunnel είναι down.


Έχεις δλδ κανονικο 4G και στο speed test σου δείχνει μόνο 6.3 down? Μήπως τραβάει μονο απο την ADSL το τεστ? Μίλησες με κάποιον τεχνικο της Cosmote?

----------


## pier88

> Έχεις δλδ κανονικο 4G και στο speed test σου δείχνει μόνο 6.3 down? Μήπως τραβάει μονο απο την ADSL το τεστ? Μίλησες με κάποιον τεχνικο της Cosmote?


6.3MB/sec μου λέει στον internet download manager,νομίζω ότι είναι γύρω στα 50mbps.
Κάνω﻿ ﻿speedtest με το booster και πάει στη καλύτερη στα 40mbps,συγχρόνως κάνω από το κινητό μου με 4g από την ίδια θέση που ειναι το ρούτερ και πιάνω τα διπλάσια,λέτε να φταίει το ρούτερ;

----------


## DoSMaN

Δε νομίζω ότι είσαι ο μοναδικός που έχει θέμα με ταχύτητα με το booster...
Και εγώ και άλλος ένας φίλος και φίλος φίλου που έχουμε booster αντιμετωπίζουμε ζήτημα με την ταχύτητα...

Στην αρχή πίστευα ότι φταίει η κάρτα SIM (εγώ έχω μεγάλη κάρτα) αλλά οι άλλοι 2 έχουν σπαστή, άρα δεν είναι αυτό...
Αν βοηθάει, το ζήτημα αυτό το ανακάλυψα περίπου 3 7μάδες πριν...

(και στο bonding το adsl είναι μόνιμα down ενώ τα άλλα 2 είναι up).

----------


## pier88

> (και στο bonding το adsl είναι μόνιμα down ενώ τα άλλα 2 είναι up).


Όταν είναι down το bonding στο adsl τι ταχύτητα πιάνετε;

----------


## DoSMaN

Επειδή δεν έχω ενεργοποιήσει το νέο πακέτο ακόμα (είναι στο όνομα του πατέρα μου και πρέπει να το κάνει ο ίδιος αφού δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να ενεργοποιηθεί ηλεκτρονικά (Ελλάδα 2018)) και εφόσον μου έχουν λήξει τα 40GB, τώρα πιάνω μόνο ότι δίνει η adsl...

Α... και στο σημείο που το έχω το booster έχω μόνιμα 1 γραμμή σήμα...

----------


## pier88

> Επειδή δεν έχω ενεργοποιήσει το νέο πακέτο ακόμα (είναι στο όνομα του πατέρα μου και πρέπει να το κάνει ο ίδιος αφού δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να ενεργοποιηθεί ηλεκτρονικά (Ελλάδα 2018)) και εφόσον μου έχουν λήξει τα 40GB, τώρα πιάνω μόνο ότι δίνει η adsl...
> 
> Α... και στο σημείο που το έχω το booster έχω μόνιμα 1 γραμμή σήμα...


Εγώ έχω 50 σήμα (excellent),νομίζω ότι έχει πρόβλημα το ρούτερ μου,speedtest πιάνει τα μισά από το κινητό μου,αν αφαιρέσω το καλώδιο της adsl πιάνει 1.5-2 mbps το ανώτερο,μάλλον θα το δώσω βλάβη.

----------


## bazzil

> Εγώ έχω 50 σήμα (excellent),νομίζω ότι έχει πρόβλημα το ρούτερ μου,speedtest πιάνει τα μισά από το κινητό μου,αν αφαιρέσω το καλώδιο της adsl πιάνει 1.5-2 mbps το ανώτερο,μάλλον θα το δώσω βλάβη.


Εγώ είχα 43 σήμα 6-7Μbps Adsl και είχα 50Μbps οπότε κάπου έχει βλάβη.

----------


## antonispgs

Παιδια το booster για high quality streaming δεν το χρησιμοποιει κανεις; Κατα προτιμηση καποιος που ειχε 6-8Mbps max? Εχετε και εσεις θεμα με buffer παρότι το downloading αρχειων ειναι κομπλε;

----------


## pier88

> Εγώ είχα 43 σήμα 6-7Μbps Adsl και είχα 50Μbps οπότε κάπου έχει βλάβη.


Μόλις το έδωσα βλάβη,περιμένουμε.
speedtest με το speedbooster:


speedtest από το κινητό με 4g δίπλα στο router:

το ρούτερ έχει πάντα τη μισή ταχύτητα από το κινητό.

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Μόλις το έδωσα βλάβη,περιμένουμε.
> speedtest με το speedbooster:
> 
> 
> speedtest από το κινητό με 4g δίπλα στο router:
> 
> το ρούτερ έχει πάντα τη μισή ταχύτητα από το κινητό.


Τουλάχιστον στο upload κομπλέ είσαι. Πάντως κάπου ειχα διαβάσει πως όσο και να πιάνει το 4G, το booster κλειδώνει max στα 60Mbps. Αλλά εσύ βλέπω έχεις και πολύ λιγότερο, για να λέγαμε ότι απλά δεν πιάνεις το max, λόγω του κόφτη. Κανονικά δλδ θα έπρεπε να πιάνεις 60 του booster + 2 του adsl.

----------


## puntomania

ποιος είπε οτι δίνει πάνω απο 50-60mbps το speedbooster?

----------


## antonispgs

Γινεται να ενεργοποιησω το ssid2 αλλα να ειναι μονο mobile?

----------


## DoSMaN

> Γινεται να ενεργοποιησω το ssid2 αλλα να ειναι μονο mobile?


Λογικά μπορείς αν φτιάξεις και το παρακάτω rule

----------


## antonispgs

Το εκανα αλλα δυστυχως δεν εχει internet connectivity αν συνδεθω μεσω ssid2. Επίσης φροντισα να ξετικαρω το mobile απο το br0. Μπορεις να επιβεβαιωσεις αν εσυ εχεις ιντερνετ στο ssid2?

----------


## DoSMaN

Μου έχουν τελειώσει τα GB και είμαι στο παλιό πρόγραμμα, οπότε δε μπορώ να σου το confirmάρω αυτό... :/

----------


## puntomania

> Το εκανα αλλα δυστυχως δεν εχει internet connectivity αν συνδεθω μεσω ssid2. Επίσης φροντισα να ξετικαρω το mobile απο το br0. Μπορεις να επιβεβαιωσεις αν εσυ εχεις ιντερνετ στο ssid2?


δεν έχεις κάνα περίσσιο speedport... για την dsl Σου? βάλτα ξεχωριστά...σαν να έχεις 2 γραμμες... και με ένα μικροτικ μαστα σε μια μετά... και παίξε όπως θες...

----------


## antonispgs

Φαντάζομαι πώς το εννοείς, αλλά αν δούλευε αυτό που προτείνει ο φίλος πιο πάνω ή αν μπορούσα να φιλτράρω ώστε συγκεκριμένοι clients να παίρνουν μόνο mobile, δεν θα υπήρχε αυτή η ανάγκη.

----------


## bazzil

> Μόλις το έδωσα βλάβη,περιμένουμε.
> speedtest με το speedbooster:
> 
> 
> speedtest από το κινητό με 4g δίπλα στο router:
> 
> το ρούτερ έχει πάντα τη μισή ταχύτητα από το κινητό.


Τόσο δεν είχα ποτέ. Η κάρτα δικτύου είναι 100άρα η 1000άρα

----------


## anderm

Η διαφορά που βλέπετε είναι λόγω του ότι το modem του κινητού είναι 4G+ ενώ το modem του router είναι LTE-Basic χωρίς δυνατότητα CA, συνεπώς είναι φυσιολογική η διαφορά και δεν χρήζει επιδιόρθωσης κάτι.

----------


## pier88

> Η διαφορά που βλέπετε είναι λόγω του ότι το modem του κινητού είναι 4G+ ενώ το modem του router είναι LTE-Basic χωρίς δυνατότητα CA, συνεπώς είναι φυσιολογική η διαφορά και δεν χρήζει επιδιόρθωσης κάτι.


Τότε πως γίνεται να πιάσουμε τα +60mbps;

- - - Updated - - -




> Τόσο δεν είχα ποτέ. Η κάρτα δικτύου είναι 100άρα η 1000άρα


 Κάρτα Δικτύου: Realtek 8111G, 1 x Gigabit LAN Controller(s).

----------


## anderm

Τα +60Mbps δεν είναι ούτε σίγουρο ούτε απαραίτητο πως θα τα πιάνει κανείς. Το δίκτυο κινητής έχει πεπερασμένη χωρητικότητα, δεδομένου πως το router δεν μπορεί να κάνει Carrier Aggregation, χρησιμοποιεί ή τη βασική B3 ή τη B7 όπου υπάρχει. Δεδομένου του ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι σε LoS με τον ιστό ώστε να λειτουργήσει ικανοποιητικά το QAM-256, εάν είσαι μόνος σου στο cell με άριστο RSRP, δεν θα έχεις πάνω από 150Mbps. Συνεπώς, με τον κόσμο που χρησιμοποιεί το ίδιο φάσμα και τους περιορισμούς στη κάλυψη, οι ταχύτητες που δείχνετε είναι αποδεκτές.

Τέλος, φαντάζομαι υπάρχει QCI με χαμηλότερο priority στο Home Booster σε σχέση με τις συσκευές κινητής.

----------


## emeliss

Θα βάλεις τους ανθρώπους να ψάχνουν λεξικά και google βραδιάτικα...

----------


## puntomania

> Τότε πως γίνεται να πιάσουμε τα +60mbps;


ποιος σου είπε για +60?

στην 50αρα γραμμή πας μαξ 100!!!

----------


## DoSMaN

> Θα βάλεις τους ανθρώπους να ψάχνουν λεξικά και google βραδιάτικα...


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
Αυτό σκέφτηκα μόλις το διάβασα...
Αλλά επειδή βαριέμαι να ψάχνω να πω ότι για να το λέει, θα το έχει ψάξει μάλλον

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Τα +60Mbps δεν είναι ούτε σίγουρο ούτε απαραίτητο πως θα τα πιάνει κανείς. Το δίκτυο κινητής έχει πεπερασμένη χωρητικότητα, δεδομένου πως το router δεν μπορεί να κάνει Carrier Aggregation, χρησιμοποιεί ή τη βασική B3 ή τη B7 όπου υπάρχει. Δεδομένου του ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι σε LoS με τον ιστό ώστε να λειτουργήσει ικανοποιητικά το QAM-256, εάν είσαι μόνος σου στο cell με άριστο RSRP, δεν θα έχεις πάνω από 150Mbps. Συνεπώς, με τον κόσμο που χρησιμοποιεί το ίδιο φάσμα και τους περιορισμούς στη κάλυψη, οι ταχύτητες που δείχνετε είναι αποδεκτές.
> 
> Τέλος, φαντάζομαι υπάρχει QCI με χαμηλότερο priority στο Home Booster σε σχέση με τις συσκευές κινητής.


Με λιγο πιο απλά λόγια και για μας τους υπόλοιπους;;;; :P Εγώ πχ έχω 11Mbps απο ADSL, και 30Mbps mobile ταχύτητα. Αυτό που θα παίρνω πίσω θα είναι στην καλύτερη 41Mbps download? Ρωτάω γιατι ο φίλος έχει 2Mbps απο ADSL και 60Mbps Mobile ταχύτητα. Άρα με όσα λένε επρεπε να εχει download κοντά στο 62 και όχι 25 που του βγήκε η μέτρηση.

----------


## sdikr

> Με λιγο πιο απλά λόγια και για μας τους υπόλοιπους;;;; :P Εγώ πχ έχω 11Mbps απο ADSL, και 30Mbps mobile ταχύτητα. Αυτό που θα παίρνω πίσω θα είναι στην καλύτερη 41Mbps download? Ρωτάω γιατι ο φίλος έχει 2Mbps απο ADSL και 60Mbps Mobile ταχύτητα. Άρα με όσα λένε επρεπε να εχει download κοντά στο 62 και όχι 25 που του βγήκε η μέτρηση.


Σου λέει ακριβώς το αντίθετο

Αυτός που έχει 2 adsl και 60 mobile σε απλά connection θα τραβάει ή τα 2 ή τα 60,  σε υπηρεσίες που υποστηρίζουν πολλαπλά connection θα μπορεί να πιάσει τα 62,  τα 60 απο την κινητή θα μπορεί να τα πιάσει σε ιδανικές συνθήκες,  το Bandwidth της τοπικής κεραίας το μοιράζεται με τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες,  αν δεν κατεβάζει κάνεις τότε θα πιάσει τα 60, αν όλοι κατεβάζουν την νέα διανομή Linux τότε μάλλον θα κατέβει πολύ η ταχύτητα  πχ 23 ή 25

----------


## pier88

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει ποιά είναι η ταχύτητά του χωρίς την adsl ,με 4g μόνο;

----------


## puntomania

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει ποιά είναι η ταχύτητά του χωρίς την adsl ,με 4g μόνο;


35 με 40...Στην καλύτερη

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Σου λέει ακριβώς το αντίθετο
> 
> Αυτός που έχει 2 adsl και 60 mobile σε απλά connection θα τραβάει ή τα 2 ή τα 60,  σε υπηρεσίες που υποστηρίζουν πολλαπλά connection θα μπορεί να πιάσει τα 62,  τα 60 απο την κινητή θα μπορεί να τα πιάσει σε ιδανικές συνθήκες,  το Bandwidth της τοπικής κεραίας το μοιράζεται με τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες,  αν δεν κατεβάζει κάνεις τότε θα πιάσει τα 60, αν όλοι κατεβάζουν την νέα διανομή Linux τότε μάλλον θα κατέβει πολύ η ταχύτητα  πχ 23 ή 25


Οπότε σε μια απλή οικιακή σύνδεση όπως η δική μου, το speed booster δεν λειτουργεί συνδιαστικά με την adsl (11 adsl + 30 mobile = 41 στην καλύτερη), αλλά απλά ενεργοποιείται όταν πέφτει η adsl σύνδεση ή όταν το download της φτάνει στο όριο (πχ σε torrent)?

----------


## anderm

Δεν μπορεί κανείς να σας πει πως θα είναι 20, 40 ή 60Mbit η ταχύτητα στο 4G, αυτό περιέγραψα παραπάνω. Επίσης μην το συγκρίνετε με το κινητό σας. σε ένα galaxy s8-s9 μπορεί να δεις και 200-300-400Mbps στο 4G+, το modem της συσκευής δεν έχει καμία σχέση.

Ακόμα και με το lean carrier feature της /// που χρησιμοποιεί η Cosmote, σε χαμηλές στάθμες σήματος (~-100dbm RSRP) θα πρέπει να δείτε περίπου στα 40-50Mbps σε έναν carrier στο 4G. Τώρα,εάν έχει οριακή κάλυψη, εάν έχει μεγάλο φόρτο το cell ή ότι άλλο, μπορεί να μειώσει κατά πολύ την απόδοση.

----------


## pier88

> 35 με 40...Στην καλύτερη


Αυτό θεωρείται φυσιολογικό;

[/QUOTE]

----------


## puntomania

> Αυτό θεωρείται φυσιολογικό;


[/QUOTE]

Πώς το έχεις σεταρι να δουλεύει? Αυτόματα? Μετά από πόσα δευ?

----------


## pier88

> Πώς το έχεις σεταρι να δουλεύει? Αυτόματα? Μετά από πόσα δευ?


Δεν έχω πειράξει κάτι,όπως μου ήρθε το ρούτερ.Υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση;[/QUOTE]

----------


## puntomania

> Δεν έχω πειράξει κάτι,όπως μου ήρθε το ρούτερ.Υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση;


[/QUOTE]

Στην καρτέλα με τις συνδέσεις... πατα edit στο κομμάτι του mobile....κάπου έχει να τσεκαρις το always on και από κάτι Γράφει 60... κάντο 15 εκείνο

----------


## pier88

Στην καρτέλα με τις συνδέσεις... πατα edit στο κομμάτι του mobile....κάπου έχει να τσεκαρις το always on και από κάτι Γράφει 60... κάντο 15 εκείνο[/QUOTE]

δεν γράφει τιμή.

----------


## puntomania

> Στην καρτέλα με τις συνδέσεις... πατα edit στο κομμάτι του mobile....κάπου έχει να τσεκαρις το always on και από κάτι Γράφει 60... κάντο 15 εκείνο


δεν γράφει τιμή.
[/QUOTE]

Είμαι από κινητό τώρα...

----------


## pier88

αν κατάλαβα καλά μου λές να αλλάξω την τιμή στο Automatic backup,Switch delay time:0
όταν το κάνω χάνεται το bonding tunnel.

----------


## azriel84

Χθες, αφού μίλησα με 4 άτομα (παιδιά δεν έχουν ιδέα για την υπηρεσία να ξέρετε, ακόμα για τα 40GB μου έλεγαν) ένα παλικάρι μου είπε τα εξής. Η adsl μου δίνει 6 mbps. Με 2-3 γραμμές σήμα θα έχω άλλα 30 περίπου πάνω κάτω εμπειρικά όπως μου είπε. Μετά τα πρώτα 100GB χρήσης η ταχύτητα του 4G μπαίνει με κόφτη στα 15mbps συν 6 της adsl θα έχω γύρω στα 21 μέχρι να μπει ο επόμενος μήνας και να βγει ο κόφτης για τα πρώτα 100GB. Η υπηρεσία έχει 24μηνη δέσμευση η οποία δεν ισχύει πλέον μόνο σε αναβάθμιση γραμμής στα 100mbps και πάνω άρα οπτική... Του λέω αν είχατε 100mbps θα ασχολούμασταν με το speed Booster; αυτά από μένα, όταν έρθει το μηχάνημα από Δευτέρα θα το βάλω και θα σας πω τι και πως. Στην περιοχή μου (Ευόσμος) έχω 2-3 γραμμές, άντε να δούμε. Μειονέκτημα βέβαια που είναι απλό 4G και όχι το 4G+ αλλά τι να κάνουμε... Ας γλιτώσω από τα 6mbps και χαλάλι.

----------


## puntomania

> αν κατάλαβα καλά μου λές να αλλάξω την τιμή στο Automatic backup,Switch delay time:0
> όταν το κάνω χάνεται το bonding tunnel.


Εγώ 0 το έχω... βέβαια τα έχω μόνα τους χωρίς την dsl γραμμή....

----------


## DrB

Τελείωσαν σε κανενα τα 100 για να κανουμε confirm ότι πράγματι έχουμε πρόσβαση στο 4G με κοφτη στο download μόνο στα 15mbs (upload χωρις εξτρα περιορισμο) ;

----------


## puntomania

> Τελείωσαν σε κανενα τα 100 για να κανουμε confirm ότι πράγματι έχουμε πρόσβαση στο 4G με κοφτη στο download μόνο στα 15mbs (upload χωρις εξτρα περιορισμο) ;


λίγο υπομονή ακόμα...

----------


## DrB

> λίγο υπομονή ακόμα...


Τωρα  :Smile:  …. ;

----------


## puntomania

Αυτό ειναι το 1ο που έχω...




και αυτό το 2ο



- - - Updated - - -

οπότε το upload... δεν το πειράζουν... ( ακόμα )

----------


## pier88

> Αυτό ειναι το 1ο που έχω...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> και αυτό το 2ο
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ποιά είναι η ταχύτητα της adsl που έχεις;

----------


## puntomania

> Ποιά είναι η ταχύτητα της adsl που έχεις;


ξεχωριστά της εχω εκείνες.. λέμε!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Ποιά είναι η ταχύτητα της adsl που έχεις;




Off Topic




..να θυμάσαι εκ του ασφαλούς... κανείς δεν πήγε μπροστά... ρίσκαρε και λίγο... μη φοβάσαι!!!

----------


## DrB

Τελείωσαν και τα δικα μου 100. Η VDSL μου ειναι 12.5mbs down 3mbs up

Απο ότι φενεται δουλεύει όπως περιμέναμε, 4G down κοφτης στα 15mbs και τίποτα στο up.

----------


## Aosk

Εχω το 40αρι booster εδω και 1 χρονο

χωρις καλωδιο οτε adsl επερνα to max apo lte 40 down +4 up χωρις σταθερη!!

εδω και 10 μερες μου δινει 1 up +2 down εχω 38gb για αυτον τον μηνα

αλλαξαν κατι ? αν μπορει να βγαλει καποιος το adsl apo to router kai na kanei 1 μετρηση 
 να μου πει ? μονο lte μετρηση

ευχαριστω!!!!!

----------


## puntomania

> Εχω το 40αρι booster εδω και 1 χρονο
> 
> χωρις καλωδιο οτε adsl επερνα to max apo lte 40 down +4 up χωρις σταθερη!!
> 
> εδω και 10 μερες μου δινει 1 up +2 down εχω 38gb για αυτον τον μηνα
> 
> αλλαξαν κατι ? αν μπορει να βγαλει καποιος το adsl apo to router kai na kanei 1 μετρηση 
>  να μου πει ? μονο lte μετρηση
> 
> ευχαριστω!!!!!


τα δικά μου πιο πάνω... ειναι χωρίς την dsl γραμμή...

----------


## Aosk

και εμενα ηταν πολυ καλα εδω και 1 χρονο

μιλησα με οτε κινητης μου λενε οκ 

ηρθε τεχνικος οτε μου λεει adsl ok ,μαλλον εχει προβλημα το ρουτερ

μου αλλαξε το ρουτερ με καινουριο ,τα ιδια 2 down  1 up

να φταιει η sim που εχω την παλια ?

δεν ξερω αλλα μου φαινεται εκαναν αλλαγες ,χωρις adsl δεν εχεις τις ταχυτητες που ειχες 
και να μιν ξερουμε που καταναλωνονται τα 40 η 100 γιγα τον μηνα

----------


## puntomania

> και εμενα ηταν πολυ καλα εδω και 1 χρονο
> 
> μιλησα με οτε κινητης μου λενε οκ 
> 
> ηρθε τεχνικος οτε μου λεει adsl ok ,μαλλον εχει προβλημα το ρουτερ
> 
> μου αλλαξε το ρουτερ με καινουριο ,τα ιδια 2 down  1 up
> 
> να φταιει η sim που εχω την παλια ?
> ...


μήπως κάνανε καμιά αλλαγή στην κεραία? εκτός αν έχει πολύ φόρτο... και δεν φτάνει για όλους...

----------


## pier88

> Εχω το 40αρι booster εδω και 1 χρονο
> 
> χωρις καλωδιο οτε adsl επερνα to max apo lte 40 down +4 up χωρις σταθερη!!
> 
> εδω και 10 μερες μου δινει 1 up +2 down εχω 38gb για αυτον τον μηνα
> 
> αλλαξαν κατι ? αν μπορει να βγαλει καποιος το adsl apo to router kai na kanei 1 μετρηση 
>  να μου πει ? μονο lte μετρηση
> 
> ευχαριστω!!!!!


Κι εγώ 2 mbps down και 1 up έχω.

----------


## Aosk

ελπιζω να φταιει αυτο που ειπε ο φιλος ποιο πανω λογο  αν έχει πολύ φόρτο

αλλιως μασ κοροιδευουν

----------


## puntomania

και οι 2 με το 40αρι είστε? μήπως το κάνουν για να πάει ο κόσμος στο 100αρι?

- - - Updated - - -

στο 13888 τι σας έχουν πει?

----------


## pier88

> ελπιζω να φταιει αυτο που ειπε ο φιλος ποιο πανω λογο  αν έχει πολύ φόρτο
> 
> αλλιως μασ κοροιδευουν


Μάλλον το αφήνουν να λειτουργεί σωστά μόνο με την adsl κουμπωμενη επάνω.

----------


## puntomania

> Μάλλον το αφήνουν να λειτουργεί σωστά μόνο με την adsl κουμπωμενη επάνω.


και οταν πέφτει η dsl το αλλάζουν? κάτι άλλο παίζει...

----------


## Aosk

40 αρι  εχω

ο οτε μετα απο κουβεντα μου ειπε να αλλαξω το ρουτερ οπως και εκανα 

τα ιδια και με το νεο 
δεν μου φαινεται να εχουν ιδεα στο booster

----------


## pier88

> 40 αρι  εχω
> 
> ο οτε μετα απο κουβεντα μου ειπε να αλλαξω το ρουτερ οπως και εκανα 
> 
> τα ιδια και με το νεο 
> δεν μου φαινεται να εχουν ιδεα στο booster


Ότι δεν έχουν ιδέα είναι σίγουρο,έδωσα βλάβη το chsbooster κι αυτοί μου έριξαν το snr στο 6 και κλείδωσαν την adsl από 10 σε 5 mbps,άσχετοι εντελώς.

----------


## puntomania

κάντε ένα τσεκ... μήπως υπάρχει κατι διαφορετικό...

----------


## Aosk

στο bonting settings ειναι enable τικαρισμενο
και εχει και    Bonding server:hybrid.otenet.gr
Tunnel MSS: 0
και Available bandwidth:  6221 οι μονες διαφορες

----------


## DoSMaN

Εγώ μόλις έβαλα αυτό με το backup όπως το έχεις εσύ (auto και 0) και έβαλα και το ipv4/6 είναι μόνιμα disconnected...
Μόλις έβαλα το non backup κατευθείαν συνδέθηκε το mobile...

Οπότε προσπαθώ να καταλάβω, πως γίνεται σε κάποιους να παίζει με Χ ρυθμίσεις και σε άλλους με Ψ ρυθμίσεις...

----------


## puntomania

μήπως έχεις διαφορετικό firmware?



εγώ τα δικά μου... δεν τα σύνδεσα ποτε στην dsl...

----------


## pier88

> Εγώ μόλις έβαλα αυτό με το backup όπως το έχεις εσύ (auto και 0) και έβαλα και το ipv4/6 είναι μόνιμα disconnected...
> Μόλις έβαλα το non backup κατευθείαν συνδέθηκε το mobile...
> 
> Οπότε προσπαθώ να καταλάβω, πως γίνεται σε κάποιους να παίζει με Χ ρυθμίσεις και σε άλλους με Ψ ρυθμίσεις...


Και σε μένα το ίδιο κάνει.

----------


## puntomania

μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος... αλλα έχω την εντύπωση οτι το κοντερ του ρουτερ γράφει λιγότερα απ την σελίδα του οτε

----------


## Aosk

καντε τωρα μετρηση γιατι σε μενα εχω 40 κατω 5 πανω χωρις adsl

----------


## puntomania

> καντε τωρα μετρηση γιατι σε μενα εχω 40 πανω 5 κατω χωρις adsl


άλλαξες κάτι?

----------


## Aosk

ακυρο παλι πεσαμε στα 2mbp

μετα απο 20 καλες μετρησεις

παλι τα ιδια

----------


## DoSMaN

> μήπως έχεις διαφορετικό firmware?
> 
> 
> 
> εγώ τα δικά μου... δεν τα σύνδεσα ποτε στην dsl...


Τα ίδια ακριβώς έχω...

----------


## pier88

> καντε τωρα μετρηση γιατι σε μενα εχω 40 κατω 5 πανω χωρις adsl


Τίποτα.

----------


## puntomania

> ακυρο παλι πεσαμε στα 2mbp
> 
> μετα απο 20 καλες μετρησεις
> 
> παλι τα ιδια


μήπως να χαλάρωνες λιγάκι?

- - - Updated - - -

μετράμε πάντα με η/υ και με καλώδιο!!!

----------


## stefanos1999

> Δεν μπορεί κανείς να σας πει πως θα είναι 20, 40 ή 60Mbit η ταχύτητα στο 4G, αυτό περιέγραψα παραπάνω. Επίσης μην το συγκρίνετε με το κινητό σας. σε ένα galaxy s8-s9 μπορεί να δεις και 200-300-400Mbps στο 4G+, το modem της συσκευής δεν έχει καμία σχέση.
> 
> Ακόμα και με το lean carrier feature της /// που χρησιμοποιεί η Cosmote, σε χαμηλές στάθμες σήματος (~-100dbm RSRP) θα πρέπει να δείτε περίπου στα 40-50Mbps σε έναν carrier στο 4G. Τώρα,εάν έχει οριακή κάλυψη, εάν έχει μεγάλο φόρτο το cell ή ότι άλλο, μπορεί να μειώσει κατά πολύ την απόδοση.


Δεν ειναι one vendor το δίκτυο κινητής, το feature που αναφέρεις χρησιμοποιείται μόνο στα sites με ///.

----------


## anderm

Στη 4η, όλοι οι αναβαθμισμένοι σταθμοί είναι ///. Στη 3η έχει και NSN.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Στη 4η, όλοι οι αναβαθμισμένοι σταθμοί είναι ///. Στη 3η έχει και NSN.


To sib2 report στο UE μου άλλα μου λέει, για αρκετούς 4g σταθμούς.
Αν έχεις qc επεξεργαστη μπορείς να το ελέγξεις και μόνος σου, με το nsg.

----------


## anderm

Αυτοί οι σταθμοί που βλέπεις με NSN, είναι σκέτοι B3; Προσωπικά, NSN έχω δει σε όλα τα micro και τα ξεχασμένα cells χωρίς CA. Η οποία NSN, έχει επίσης εξαιρετικό performance, καμία σχέση με τις κινεζιές.

----------


## DoSMaN

Παιδιά, επειδή εδώ δεν ήμαστε τεχνικοί για να γνωρίζουμε όλα αυτά που λέτε, μπορείτε είτε να κάνετε και μετάφραση τι λέτε, τουλάχιστον να παρακολουθούμε και εμείς είτε να το δείτε σε άλλο τεχνικό θέμα για το Booster ή σε PM;
Με το συμπάθειο κι όλας...
Έχει σχέση με το σήμα κλπ αλλά με το να μπλέκουμε τεχνικούς όρους που για εμάς τους "μέσους" χρήστες δε μας αφορούν ή γιατί δε γνωρίζουμε τόσο τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες φαίνονται σαν σπαμ...

----------


## anderm

Κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται να ψάξει και να καταλάβει τι συμβαίνει με τη κινητή όσον αφορά το Booster θα βοηθηθεί πολύ περισσότερο από τα παραπάνω σε σχέση με το να διαβάζει πως ο ένας πιάνει 20, ο άλλος 40 και ο 3ος 90Mbit, χωρίς να καταλαβαίνει και γιατί, πράγμα που προσπαθούμε να εξηγήσουμε.

Σε όλους τους όρους εάν προσθέσεις ''lte'' στο google θα σου δώσει αποτελέσματα. Εάν αναλύσουμε το κάθε τι θα βγει document της ITU εδώ. Εάν βεβαίως υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση, προσωπικά τουλάχιστον, μετά χαράς να σας απαντήσω και να εξηγήσω.

----------


## DrB

> Κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται να ψάξει και να καταλάβει τι συμβαίνει με τη κινητή όσον αφορά το Booster θα βοηθηθεί πολύ περισσότερο από τα παραπάνω σε σχέση με το να διαβάζει πως ο ένας πιάνει 20, ο άλλος 40 και ο 3ος 90Mbit, χωρίς να καταλαβαίνει και γιατί, πράγμα που προσπαθούμε να εξηγήσουμε.
> 
> Σε όλους τους όρους εάν προσθέσεις ''lte'' στο google θα σου δώσει αποτελέσματα. Εάν αναλύσουμε το κάθε τι θα βγει document της ITU εδώ. Εάν βεβαίως υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση, προσωπικά τουλάχιστον, μετά χαράς να σας απαντήσω και να εξηγήσω.


Γεια σου anderm

Η συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση που εχω ειναι ποσο συνολικό data bandwidth εχει μια typical mast της Cosmote (4G/LTE) και μέχρι πόσους χρήστες (data/voice) μπορεί λογικά να υποστηρίξει (δωσε μας και τα assumptions που κανεις) ?

Θέλω να καταλάβω πως ο αριθμος των χρηστών και τα data demands που έχουν επιρεαζει το performance του 4G data σε εμένα.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## puntomania

> Γεια σου anderm
> 
> Η συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση που εχω ειναι ποσο συνολικό data bandwidth εχει μια typical mast της Cosmote (4G/LTE) και μέχρι πόσους χρήστες (data/voice) μπορεί λογικά να υποστηρίξει (δωσε μας και τα assumptions που κανεις) ?
> 
> Θέλω να καταλάβω πως ο αριθμος των χρηστών και τα data demands που έχουν επιρεαζει το performance του 4G data σε εμένα.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


μα και να μάθεις... γνωρίζεις πόσους χρήστες έχει η κεραία όπου συνδέεσαι?

----------


## stefanos1999

Τι χρήση κάνει ο κάθε συνδεδεμένος χρήστης -τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική- στιγμή παίζει ρόλο, όχι ο απόλυτος αριθμός αυτών. Π.χ. 3-4χρηστες με hd  streaming "επιβαρύνουν" περισσότερο τη κεραία από λχ 30 χρήστες  με light χρήση πχ email client refresh κτλ

----------


## tasosko

καλησπερα.μια ερωτηση δοκιμαζω την καρτα sim σε κινητο τηλεφωνο αλλα δεν λειτουργει.ξερει κανεις τιποτα?

----------


## stefanos1999

> Αυτοί οι σταθμοί που βλέπεις με NSN, είναι σκέτοι B3;


Όχι απαραίτητα, πχ ένας triband χαμηλά στη Πατησίων , πριν ~1 μήνα.

----------


## puntomania

> καλησπερα.μια ερωτηση δοκιμαζω την καρτα sim σε κινητο τηλεφωνο αλλα δεν λειτουργει.ξερει κανεις τιποτα?


την δοκίμασα και εγώ... και στο κινητό... και σε usb dongle με μικροτικ.... αλλα δεν το κατάφερα να δουλέψει....

αν βρει κάποιος τον τρόπο... ας ενημερώσει εδώ.

στο μικροτικ με το dongle... συνδέετε... αλλα δεν δίνει ιντερνετ!

----------


## anderm

> Γεια σου anderm
> 
> Η συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση που εχω ειναι ποσο συνολικό data bandwidth εχει μια typical mast της Cosmote (4G/LTE) και μέχρι πόσους χρήστες (data/voice) μπορεί λογικά να υποστηρίξει (δωσε μας και τα assumptions που κανεις) ?
> 
> Θέλω να καταλάβω πως ο αριθμος των χρηστών και τα data demands που έχουν επιρεαζει το performance του 4G data σε εμένα.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Το bandwidth που χρησιμοποιεί η COTE στη κινητή είναι πάντοτε το ίδιο ανά μπάντα, συγκεκριμένα, 20Mhz για B3 & B7, 10Mhz στη B20. Ανά 20Mhz φάσματος στο LTE υπολογίζεις 200Mbps σε ιδανικές συνθήκες με 256QAM σε 2x2 MIMO. Αν και η COTE συνήθως έχει Carrier Aggregation (4G+) συνδυάζοντας τη B3 και τη B20, το modem στο Huawei δεν υποστηρίζει CA και συνήθως επιλέγεται με Band Steering η Β3 λόγω μεγαλύτερου φάσματος. Εάν είσαι σε περιοχή που υπάρχει 3CA και Band 7, πιθανότατα το Booster παίζει στην 7.

Το πόσοι ενεργοί χρήστες μπορεί να συνυπάρχουν σε ένα cell έχει να κάνει από το config αυτού (σκέτο B3 ~200Mbit capacity, 3CA ~500Mbit capacity), το κατά πόσο πυκνό είναι το δίκτυο στη περιοχή και φυσικά, τι KPIs (στόχους) θέτεις. 

Η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή, έχει μέτριο προς κακό για το δίκτυο modem, δεν μπορεί δηλαδή να το εκμεταλευτεί. Εκτός αυτού, σημαντικότατο ρόλο παίζει και η θέση αυτού στον εσωτερικό χώρο. Οπτική επαφή με τον σταθμό δεν γίνεται να έχει εκ των πραγμάτων, οπότε το 256QAM πάει περίπατο (-15% αμέσως) και μετά ρόλο παίζει η εξασθένηση. Με RSRP > -100dbm σε εσωτερικό χώρο, έχεις οπωσδήποτε λάθη, μεγάλο BLER, συνταγή καταστροφής με λίγα λόγια.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Το bandwidth που χρησιμοποιεί η COTE στη κινητή είναι πάντοτε το ίδιο ανά μπάντα, συγκεκριμένα, 20Mhz για B3 & B7, 10Mhz στη B20.


To 4037 tac της Αθήνας ήδη δίνει και τα επιπλέον 10mhz του 2ου block της b7 (sectors 31-33) με earfcn 3200. Οπότε σύνολο 30mhz (20+10) η B7 (2600mhz).
Προφανώς σταδιακά θα εξαπλωθεί και στις υπόλοιπες περιοχές.

----------


## DrB

> Το bandwidth που χρησιμοποιεί η COTE στη κινητή είναι πάντοτε το ίδιο ανά μπάντα, συγκεκριμένα, 20Mhz για B3 & B7, 10Mhz στη B20. Ανά 20Mhz φάσματος στο LTE υπολογίζεις 200Mbps σε ιδανικές συνθήκες με 256QAM σε 2x2 MIMO. Αν και η COTE συνήθως έχει Carrier Aggregation (4G+) συνδυάζοντας τη B3 και τη B20, το modem στο Huawei δεν υποστηρίζει CA και συνήθως επιλέγεται με Band Steering η Β3 λόγω μεγαλύτερου φάσματος. Εάν είσαι σε περιοχή που υπάρχει 3CA και Band 7, πιθανότατα το Booster παίζει στην 7.
> 
> Το πόσοι ενεργοί χρήστες μπορεί να συνυπάρχουν σε ένα cell έχει να κάνει από το config αυτού (σκέτο B3 ~200Mbit capacity, 3CA ~500Mbit capacity), το κατά πόσο πυκνό είναι το δίκτυο στη περιοχή και φυσικά, τι KPIs (στόχους) θέτεις. 
> 
> Η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή, έχει μέτριο προς κακό για το δίκτυο modem, δεν μπορεί δηλαδή να το εκμεταλευτεί. Εκτός αυτού, σημαντικότατο ρόλο παίζει και η θέση αυτού στον εσωτερικό χώρο. Οπτική επαφή με τον σταθμό δεν γίνεται να έχει εκ των πραγμάτων, οπότε το 256QAM πάει περίπατο (-15% αμέσως) και μετά ρόλο παίζει η εξασθένηση. Με RSRP > -100dbm σε εσωτερικό χώρο, έχεις οπωσδήποτε λάθη, μεγάλο BLER, συνταγή καταστροφής με λίγα λόγια.


Ευχαριστώ, ήσουν κατατοπιστικότατος.

Μια ακόμη διευκρίνηση σε παρακαλώ. Η Β3 (και οι άλλες μπαντες) ποσα καναλια εχει/εχουν ; Υποθετω πανω απο ενα των 20MHz … για να μην εχουμε προβλήματα απο γειτονικα cells (και για να χωρουν πανω απο ενας παροχος) ;


Ευχαριστω

- - - Updated - - -




> μα και να μάθεις... γνωρίζεις πόσους χρήστες έχει η κεραία όπου συνδέεσαι?


Αυτό που θέλω να καταλάβω ειναι το impact των χρηστών στην ταχυτητα του speedbooster (η εάν θέλεις ποσο χωρητικότητα εχει το κάθε cell και κατ' επέκταση ποσα speedbooster μπορεί να υποστηρίξει πριν πέσουν οι ταχύτητες).

Σύμφωνα με τον anderm έχουμε 200mpbs για κάθε cell στην Β3, επομενως 3.3 speedboosters στο μάχιμουμ. Επίσης εάν ενα 4K stream πιανει 20mbs τοτε ενα Β3 cell τερματιζει στα 10 simultaneous streams ….. όχι και τοσο πολλα.

- - - Updated - - -

Με αλλα λογια αναρωτιέμαι εάν το speedbooster ειναι …. φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες και τώρα που ειναι unlimited θε πέσουν τόσοι πολλοί πάνω του που θα βλέπουμε με το ζόρι +2mbs ……. (όπως μερικοί ήδη βλέπουν).

----------


## puntomania

ο άλλος χτες μέσα σε 10 λεπτά έκανε 20 speed test και μετα τον φρενάρανε στα 2....

το speedbooster δεν ειναι για να κατεβάζεις 24/7 ουτε για να βλέπεις 4κ.... ούτε και για μόνιμο upload με 5μ

ειναι για ολους εμας που δεν έχουμε κάτι καλύτερο απο το 24αρι... ώστε να κάνουμε την δουλειά μας.

μην πιάνετε τα άκρα πάντα....

γιατι δεν βλέπω να το κρατά για πολύ ο οτε έτσι!!!

- - - Updated - - -

δηλαδή... πριν με το 40αρι πακέτο... γιατί δεν είχατε ενδιαφέρον όλοι εσείς... και τώρα ξαφνικά... θυμηθήκατε το 4Κ και τα ρέστα!!!

----------


## DrB

Φιλε puntomania κουβέντα κάνουμε ……

Το 4Κ ήταν παράδειγμα αλλά απο την άλλη η Cosmote το αφήνει πολύ αόριστο …. δεν σου λέει αυτό που λες εσυ για το πως να το χρησιμοποιείς …. Σου λέει μέχρι +60mbs …. και το λανσάρει σαν την γιατρειά για αργες ταχύτητες. Για αυτόν τον λογο (πιστεύω) βλέπεις μερικούς που έχουν πρόβλημα. Εγω καταλαβαίνω τον φιλο που έκανε 20 speedtests ….. γιατι όχι ; Η Cosmote δεν του είπε τίποτα παραπάνω απο (εως) +60mbps μέχρι τα 100GB και μετα +15mbs. Για αυτό ήρθε εδώ να ρωτήσει …. και καλα έκανε.

Εγω τραβάω καμιάα 10GB (σύνολο up και down) απο το 4G την μερα για να συμπληρώνω τα 12.5mbps απο το landline και είμαι ευχαριστημένος ….. αλλά είμαι και περίεργος. Απο τότε που ξόδεψα τα 100GB δεν εχω δει διαφορά γιατί δεν τραβάω συνήθως πάνω απο 20mbs σύνολο.

- - - Updated - - -




> δηλαδή... πριν με το 40αρι πακέτο... γιατί δεν είχατε ενδιαφέρον όλοι εσείς... και τώρα ξαφνικά... θυμηθήκατε το 4Κ και τα ρέστα!!!


Δεν ξερω για τους αλλους αλλά εγω όταν είχα το 40αρι δεν ασχολήθηκα με πολλές ερωτήσεις γιατί τα 40 έφευγαν σε 4 μερες και μετα τίποτα. Τώρα με το fallback ειναι μια λύση για την αργη γραμμη μου γιατί τα +15mbps μου διπλασιάζουν την ελάχιστη ταχυτητα.

----------


## Aosk

Όλοι μας για να έχουμε τέτοια σύνδεση υπάρχει πρόβλημα τοπικό .

Το ότι έκανα τις μετρήσεις υπαρχει λόγος  αν διάβαζες προηγούμενα ποστ μου θα κατάλαβενες !!

Κανένας δε ζήτησε full speed από 4G ,αλλά 5 Mbps όπως η σταθερή 

Να μπορείς να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου σε περίπτωση πτώσης adsl  . Όχι 1 πανω 1 κάτω 4 G

Έχω 40 και δε καταναλώνω ούτε τα 20
Αλλά ότι αγοράζουμε καλό είναι να είναι αυτό που αγοράσαμε!!!

----------


## DoSMaN

Λοιπόν... κάτι τρέχει με το booster...
Δείτε εδώ speedtest με...
...ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΤΕ...
Συνδεδεμένο το aDSL...

 

Δε ξέρω τι ζόρι τραβάει τελευταία...

Edit :
Λοιπόν...

Όταν του έκανα επανεκκίνηση και συνδέθηκε, έκανα speedtest και μου έβγαλε κάπου στο 15 και κάτι ψιλά...
Το bonding ήταν down και στα 3...

Μόλις το bonding έγινε up στο LTE και στο Bonding (είναι μόνιμα το adsl down), με το επόμενο speedtest μου έβγαλε ό,τι και στην παραπάνω εικόνα!!!!

Πως εξηγείται αυτό τώρα;;;

----------


## yiwrgos

πάντως ipv6 το speedbooster δεν βλέπω να υποστηρίζει

----------


## azriel84

Μια χαρά μέχρι στιγμής, Θεσσαλονίκη-Εύοσμο, και με σταθερές ταχύτητες download/upload, φτου μη το ματιάξω.

----------


## 4Kings

Έχω στο σπίτι έως 24 και κλειδώνει στα 10d + 1UP Στην περιοχη μου, Νέο Ηράκλειο, δεν έχω ακόμα οπτική οπότε το booster ίσως είναι μια καλή λύση. 
το ίντερνετ όσον αφορά το κατέβασμα δεν με πειράζει γιατί αν είναι κανένα blue ray το αφήνω ανοιχτό φεύγοντας για δουλειά και το έχω όταν γυρίσω, στο σερφαρισμα εννοείται δεν έχω απαιτήσεις οπότε δεν με ενοχλεί αυτό που με απασχολεί, και εδώ θέλω τα φώτα σας, είναι το gaming.
Συνήθως παίζω overwatch στο PS4 και με την σύνδεση που έχω τώρα βλέπω συχνά να ανάβει η ένδειξη καθυστέρησης δεδομένων του παιχνιδιού, αν βάλω το booster και αν πάρουμε την περιπτώση που έχω μια μέτρια βελτίωση πχ. 30d + 5-6UP θα δω κάποια σημαντική βελτίωση? 
Με δύο τρεις ώρες gaming την ημέρα και αποκλειστική χρήση του booster μόνο όταν παίζω τα 100gb θα με καλύπτουν?
Το ότι ανάβει η ένδειξη στο παιχνίδι σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να χάνω kills λόγω μικρής καθυστέρησης? Είναι κάτι το οποίο δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να το νοιώσω την ώρα που παίζω γιατί δεν μιλάμε για κανένα τρελό lag, λογικά πρέπει να είναι απειροελαχιστο, υπάρχουν πολύ λίγες φορές που το έχω νοιώσει απλά ρωτάω βάση της ένδειξης που παίρνω από το παιχνίδι, υπάρχει περίπτωση να παίζει τόσο σημαντικό ρόλο ώστε να δω σημαντική βελτίωση?
Υπόψιν όταν παίζω το ίντερνετ είναι αποκλειστικά για την κονσόλα και δεν κάνει κανείς άλλος χρήση. 

Σορρυ για το σεντόνι ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά όποιον μπει στον κόπο να με φωτίσει λίγο

----------


## azriel84

Αρχικά με την γραμμή που έχεις ζήτα να στο γυρίσουν σε fast path και να στην κλειδώσουν στην μεγαλύτερη δυνατή σταθερή ταχύτητα. Αν είσαι σταθερός στα 9 πχ αλλά παίρνεις 10.5 από το Router αλλά με αποσυνδέσεις ή θόρυβο τι να το κάνεις. Σταθερή κλειδωμένη γραμμή, fast path για online games, το τσεκάρεις πρώτα και μετά κρίνεις αν θες speedbooster. Επίσης το PS4 καλό είναι να το έχεις online με lan και όχι WiFi ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι απώλειες μπορεί να έχεις και εκεί.

----------


## 4Kings

Παίρνω δηλαδή στο 13888 και ζητάω να μου γυρίσουν τη γραμμή σε fast path?
Θα ξέρουν τι τους λέω? Γιατί αν κρίνω από αυτά που διαβάζω οι πιο πολλοί είναι άσχετοι.

----------


## Gkostas2007

Ασχετο, αλλά ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ fast path και interκατι?

----------


## puntomania

..έκανα δοκιμή και βγάζω τις κάμερες απ το speedbooster... και συνδέομαι σε αυτές μέσω του P2P που έχει.... επιτέλους... έχω καλό upload...και μπορώ και βλέπω και σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση σε σχέση με πριν!

----------


## azriel84

> Παίρνω δηλαδή στο 13888 και ζητάω να μου γυρίσουν τη γραμμή σε fast path?
> Θα ξέρουν τι τους λέω? Γιατί αν κρίνω από αυτά που διαβάζω οι πιο πολλοί είναι άσχετοι.


Ακριβώς, θα στο κάνουν αμέσως, είναι τυπική διαδικασία. Το fast path ευνοεί τα online games που θες χαμηλό ping, το interκατι που λέει ο φίλος είναι για πιο σταθερή γραμμή για download speeds κτλ.

----------


## geogeogo

Καλησπέρα, μέχρι 3 μέρες πριν δούλευα το speedbooster μόνο με την κάρτα sim. Σήμερα πάω να συνδεθώ με κάρτα sim πάλι και δεν μου δίνει Internet. Το mode στη συσκευή είναι μπλε και το inernet αναβοσβήνει. Ξέρεις κανείς κάτι? Πήρα οτε και δεν γνωρίζουν. Σημειωση ότι τα δεδομενα ανανέωθηκαν εχτές. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## puntomania

το λαμπάκι του ιντερνετ...σε μένα είναι σταθερά αναμμένο!!! το mode σε ανοιχτό μπλε...

----------


## geogeogo

Εμένα το mode ειναι σκούρο μπλε και το internet αναβοσβήνει!

----------


## puntomania

σκούρο μπλε νομίζω είναι για 3g και κάτω....

δοκίμασε να το βάλεις μόνο σε 4g να δεις αν βρει σήμα!!!

----------


## geogeogo

Το έκανα και δεν συνδέεται στο 4g!Μήπως επειδή το λειτουργώ σε διαφορετικη περιοχή από την αρχική δηλωμένη διεύθυνση? Αλλά από την αρχή έτσι έκανα.

----------


## puntomania

> Το έκανα και δεν συνδέεται στο 4g!


μήπως το ιντερνετ αναβοσβήνει όταν δεν εχει ιντερνετ? δες το μανουαλ!

----------


## geogeogo

Το κοίταξα. Οταν στέλνει δεδομένα αναβοσβήνει το ίντερνετ.

----------


## puntomania

τοτε αναβοσβήνει οταν ειναι σε 3g...

εδώ πάνω στο σήμα τι σου λεει?
\

----------


## geogeogo

Συγγνώμη άκυρο. Είχε ενεργοποιηθεί η φραγη εξερχομένων κλισεων.Ευχαριστω το φίλο puntomania.

----------


## puntomania

Τι δουλειά έχει η φραγή... με το ίντερνετ?

----------


## sdikr

> Τι δουλειά έχει η φραγή... με το ίντερνετ?


Μάλλον έχει ενεργοποιηθεί γιατί δεν έχει πληρωθεί ο λογαριασμός,  όποτε πιάνει και το Internet Και όλα

----------


## geogeogo

Δεν ισχύει. Η πληρωμή είχε γίνει κανονικά. Εγώ είχα ενεργοποιήσει τη φραγή γιατί φοβήθηκα με ένα καρτοΐντερνετ της Vodafone που εδωσα στο γιο μου και με χρεωσαν 35 ευρώ σε μήνυματα που έστελνε.Τωρα τι δουλειά είχε η φραγη με το ίντερνετ δε γνωρίζω.

----------


## DoSMaN

Εμένα πάντως ρε παιδιά, μου δημιουργεί τελευταία περισσότερο πρόβλημα παρά μου λύνει τα χέρια...
Όποτε είναι συνδεδεμένο το bonding (το adsl είναι κάτω μόνιμα), η ταχύτητα σε speedtest αλλά και σε βίντεο κλπ είναι τραγική...
Όταν το απενεργοποιώ το bonding, η ταχύτητα επανέρχεται στο νορμαλ του στα 15-16 και τα βίντεο "τρέχουν" νορμάλ...

Θα επαναλάβω ότι αυτό έχει ξεκινήσει το τελευταίο 2μηνο περίπου...

Και παρατήρησα ότι ακόμα και με χωρίς GB το bonding σε κάποιες στιγμές ανέβαινε όπως όταν είχες GB (προχτές μπήκα στα 100GB).

----------


## emeliss

Η υπηρεσία από ότι καταλαβαίνω, έχει σχεδιαστεί για το σκοπό που λέει και το όνομα της. Για booster της σταθερής σύνδεσης μέσω bonding. Το xDSL γιατί δεν το βάζετε πάνω;

----------


## azriel84

Εγώ το μάτιαξα μάλλον. Μου ήρθε χθες το πρωί ο εξοπλισμός, τον συνέδεσα, όλα ΟΚ, δεν πείραξα ρυθμίσεις κτλ, 3 γραμμές excellent σήμα το router και είχα 47 down και σχεδόν 4 up. Όλη την μέρα κατέβαζα κανονικά και με τις αναμενόμενες ταχύτητες τα αρχεία που ήθελα. Ξυπνάω το βράδυ κάποια στιγμή, πάω να το τσεκάρω, όλα down. Επανεκίνηση του router ή του PC δεν έφερε αποτέλεσμα, το bonding ήταν down και οι ταχύτητες τραγικές. Το άφησα όπως ήταν, ξυπνάω πριν λίγο, όλα ωραία όλα καλά με την ταχύτητα και στο bonding όλα up. Το έδωσα βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ να δούμε τι έγινε το βράδυ, δεν νομίζω να είχε φόρτο η κεραία 4 το πρωί και να έριξε την γραμμή....

----------


## DoSMaN

> Η υπηρεσία από ότι καταλαβαίνω, έχει σχεδιαστεί για το σκοπό που λέει και το όνομα της. Για booster της σταθερής σύνδεσης μέσω bonding. Το xDSL γιατί δεν το βάζετε πάνω;


Αν μιλάς για μένα, πάνω στην aDSL το έχω και δεν δουλεύει σωστά...
Αν κλείσω το bonding δε δουλεύει το booster αλλά έχω την ταχύτητα του aDSL μου, αν το έχω ανοιχτό, τότε μου κόβει την ταχύτητα του internet και δουλεύει μόνο με τη SIM με την εξωπραγματική ταχύτητα του 1mbit down και 2 up...

----------


## azriel84

Θα χρειαστώ την βοήθειά σας. Κατεβάζω ένα torrent πχ που πιάνει κανονικά την φουλ ταχύτητα που έχω ορίσει με κόφτη γιατί η γραμμή μοιράζεται με άλλα 2 PC στο σπίτι. Όλα καλά. Μόλις ανοίξω δεύτερο ή τρίτο torrent, αντί η υπάρχουσα γραμμη να μοιραστεί τα 2-3 torrent, η ταχύτητα πέφτει συνολικά κάτω από μισό και το χειρότερο τα υπόλοιπα PC στο σπίτι νεκρώνονται εντελώς. Χρειάζομαι QoS που δεν έχει το router του OTE. Έτσι, έχω το router του ΟΤΕ στην πρίζα και το έχω συνδέσει με το ASUS N17 που είχα πιο πριν στην γραμμή. Η ταχύτητα του down πέφτει αρκετά αλλά το up παραμένει το ίδιο. Πέρα από την προφανή ερώτηση αν είναι δόκιμη αυτή η λύση έχω τις παρακάτω απορίες:

1: Να συνδέσω το router του ΟΤΕ με LAN σε μια κανονική θύρα του Asus ή στην E-Wan θύρα του;
2: Υπάρχει κάποια περαιτέρω ρύθμιση που πρέπει να κάνω στο Asus πέρα από την ενεργοποίηση του QoS;
3: Κάποια άλλη συμβουλή που μπορεί να βοηθήσει την κατάσταση;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## sdikr

> Θα χρειαστώ την βοήθειά σας. Κατεβάζω ένα torrent πχ που πιάνει κανονικά την φουλ ταχύτητα που έχω ορίσει με κόφτη γιατί η γραμμή μοιράζεται με άλλα 2 PC στο σπίτι. Όλα καλά. Μόλις ανοίξω δεύτερο ή τρίτο torrent, αντί η υπάρχουσα γραμμη να μοιραστεί τα 2-3 torrent, η ταχύτητα πέφτει συνολικά κάτω από μισό και το χειρότερο τα υπόλοιπα PC στο σπίτι νεκρώνονται εντελώς. Χρειάζομαι QoS που δεν έχει το router του OTE. Έτσι, έχω το router του ΟΤΕ στην πρίζα και το έχω συνδέσει με το ASUS N17 που είχα πιο πριν στην γραμμή. Η ταχύτητα του down πέφτει αρκετά αλλά το up παραμένει το ίδιο. Πέρα από την προφανή ερώτηση αν είναι δόκιμη αυτή η λύση έχω τις παρακάτω απορίες:
> 
> 1: Να συνδέσω το router του ΟΤΕ με LAN σε μια κανονική θύρα του Asus ή στην E-Wan θύρα του;
> 2: Υπάρχει κάποια περαιτέρω ρύθμιση που πρέπει να κάνω στο Asus πέρα από την ενεργοποίηση του QoS;
> 3: Κάποια άλλη συμβουλή που μπορεί να βοηθήσει την κατάσταση;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Δεν έχει να κάνει τόσο με qos, αλλά με  πόσα connections μπορεί να σηκώσει η γραμμή και το Upload,  αν όταν λες 2 με 3 torrent μιλάς για 3 υπολογιστές που έχουν ανοιχτό torrent client τότε ζητάς πάρα πολλά, εδώ αμαν κάνουμε να έχουμε εναν υπολογιστή να κατεβάζει. 

για να δουλέψει σωστά το qos στον asus θα πρέπει να  έχει αυτό την public ip Μέσω pppoe ή bridge στην ewan θύρα,  κάτι που όμως δεν γίνεται με το booster 

Ρίξει τα max connections στον torrent client Και ρίξε και το Upload,

----------


## azriel84

> Δεν έχει να κάνει τόσο με qos, αλλά με  πόσα connections μπορεί να σηκώσει η γραμμή και το Upload,  αν όταν λες 2 με 3 torrent μιλάς για 3 υπολογιστές που έχουν ανοιχτό torrent client τότε ζητάς πάρα πολλά, εδώ αμαν κάνουμε να έχουμε εναν υπολογιστή να κατεβάζει. 
> 
> για να δουλέψει σωστά το qos στον asus θα πρέπει να  έχει αυτό την public ip Μέσω pppoe ή bridge στην ewan θύρα,  κάτι που όμως δεν γίνεται με το booster 
> 
> Ρίξει τα max connections στον torrent client Και ρίξε και το Upload,


Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. Αρχικα να διευκρινήσω πως η γραμμή συγχρονίζει στα 35-47 down και 4-5 up. Ο torrent client δουλεύει μόνο στο ένα PC και έχω βάλει down limit 2mb/s και up limit 100kb/s. Στο torrent client τα connections ειναι 100 ανά torrent και 500 global maximum. Τι ρυθμίσεις προτείνετε για να μην μπλέκω με το router της Asus?

----------


## sdikr

> Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. Αρχικα να διευκρινήσω πως η γραμμή συγχρονίζει στα 35-47 down και 4-5 up. Ο torrent client δουλεύει μόνο στο ένα PC και έχω βάλει down limit 2mb/s και up limit 100kb/s. Στο torrent client τα connections ειναι 100 ανά torrent και 500 global maximum. Τι ρυθμίσεις προτείνετε για να μην μπλέκω με το router της Asus?


Θα ξεκινούσα με 100 Global maximum και 50 ανα torrent

----------


## azriel84

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ, λύθηκε το πρόβλημα!

----------


## emeliss

> Αν μιλάς για μένα, πάνω στην aDSL το έχω και δεν δουλεύει σωστά...
> Αν κλείσω το bonding δε δουλεύει το booster αλλά έχω την ταχύτητα του aDSL μου, αν το έχω ανοιχτό, τότε μου κόβει την ταχύτητα του internet και δουλεύει μόνο με τη SIM με την εξωπραγματική ταχύτητα του 1mbit down και 2 up...


Το έδωσες βλάβη;

----------


## Gkostas2007

Παίδες, επειδή διαβάζω πολλά... Εμένα που η γραμμή μου έχει θέμα και κάνει αποσυνδέσεις, έχει νόημα να βάλω το Speed Booster (με βάση την μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία σας)? Προσωπικά επειδή οι αποσυνδέσεις γινονται οποτε να ναι δεν έχω σκοπό να κλείνω sim ή adsl κλπ, αλλά να τα αφήνω συνέχεια να τρέχουν μαζί, ώστε αν γίνει αποσυνδεση να μην τρέχω στο ρουτερ, αλλα να εχω κανονικά ιντερνετ και οταν υπάρχει κανονικά adsl, να εχω σταθερά καποια καλυτερη ταχυτητα απο την υπάρχουσα, που ανεβοκατεβαίνει.

----------


## azriel84

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις ότι και εγώ. Πήρα τον ΟΤΕ, έκαναν έλεγχο γραμμής. Μου είπαν πόσο πιάνει max. Μετά κατεβάσαμε την adsl σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα στην οποία όμως ήταν σταθερή χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις. Έτσι αντί για 8.5 με πολλά dc με κλείδωσαν στα 6.1 αλλά σταθερά. Έπειτα δες αν έχεις καλό σήμα στο σπίτι σου, κάνε έναν απλό έλεγχο με το κινητό στο σημείο που θα μπεί το router. Εγώ στο κινητό μου είχα 3/4 γραμμές και το router τώρα κλειδώνει με excellent σήμα 3/3. Μέχρι στιγμής καλά μου πάει, σε 2 μέρες έφαγα και τα 100GB να'ναι καλά οι 4Κ ταινίες.

Κάτι άλλο που θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας. Βλέπω ότι υπάρχει bandwidth control στο router και ανεξαρτήτως του τι κάνω ή κατεβάζω εγώ, θέλω πάντα το PC της κόρης να έχει προτεραιότητα σε ότι και αν κάνει, σερφάρισμα, κατέβασμα, streaming κτλ. Ο παρακάτω κανόνας που έφτιαξα είναι σωστός ή πρέπει να αλλάξω κάτι;

----------


## stefanos1999

> Οπτική επαφή με τον σταθμό δεν γίνεται να έχει εκ των πραγμάτων, οπότε το 256QAM πάει περίπατο (-15% αμέσως) και μετά ρόλο παίζει η εξασθένηση. Με RSRP > -100dbm σε εσωτερικό χώρο, έχεις οπωσδήποτε λάθη, μεγάλο BLER, συνταγή καταστροφής με λίγα λόγια.


Ίσως στη θεωρία, διότι στη πράξη το 256QAM* ανοίγει και με 71 TA (όχι δλδ απλά χωρις οπτική επαφή στην κεραία αλλά πολλά χλμ μακριά). Sinr μόλις 8.5 και rsrp  ~101dbm
(Παραθέτω παλιοτερο screenshot μου από κινητό)

Εχω δει το 256QAM να ανοίγει και με πολύ χειρότερες παραμέτρους, ιδίως στο bler και τα rx/tx errors.

*Δίνει έως και +30% ταχυτητα (όχι 15%).

----------


## mihalis19

Εγώ να πω ότι έχω την υπηρεσία εδώ και 5-6 μήνες όμως τον τελευταίο μήνα μου έχει βγάλει την πίστη και δεν μπορώ να βρω το πρόβλημα. Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα. 
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το 4g μια ανοίγει μια κλείνει. Δηλαδή κάνω ένα speedtest και Λεει 35-40 down Και 5.5 up. Αμέσως μετά ξανα κάνω speedtest Και μου βγάζει μόνο το adsl 6-7 down.
Γενικά μια λειτουργεί μια όχι. 
Πολλές φορές όσο είναι ενεργό το bonding η ταχύτητά μου είναι κάτω και από το adsl δηλαδή 1-2 mbps down

Να τονίσω ότι:
Το σήμα μου είναι σταθερά 4g και 40db - 44db. 
Το adsl μου δεν έχει αποσυνδέσεις. 

Την γραμμή την χρησιμοποιώ για να streamάρω. Αν ξεκινήσω να κάνω stream η σύνδεση δεν πέφτει ποτέ! Πολύ σπάνια μετα από 3 ώρες να πέσει και να μην έχω upload. Το θέμα είναι ότι δε μπορώ να το κάνω να ξεκινήσει! Δείχνει ότι όλα είναι οκ αλλά δεν παίρω ταχύτητες. Είμαι ένα βήμα πριν την καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ με πλήρη φάκελο και στοιχεία έχω προιδποιήσει και τον ΟΤΕ γιατί μου λένε εξυπνάδες ότι είναι μια χαρά. Μέχρι που μου είπα ότι η περιοχή έχει πολύ κόσμο λόγω καλοκαιριού και δεν επαρκεί η κεραία. (και αυτό να γινόταν που είναι πιθανό τότε με το καρτοκινητό που αναγκάστηκα να αγοράσω για να δω αν όντως είναι αυτό και να κάνω speed test δεν θα είχα ούτε εκεί ταχύτητα! Όμως έχω. ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ είναι εντελώς σάπιο όλο το σύστημα και είναι εντελώς beta.... 
Καποιος που να έχει δει ίδιο θέμα??
Καμία πρόταση για λύση?

----------


## DoSMaN

> Εγώ να πω ότι έχω την υπηρεσία εδώ και 5-6 μήνες όμως τον τελευταίο μήνα μου έχει βγάλει την πίστη και δεν μπορώ να βρω το πρόβλημα. Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα. 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το 4g μια ανοίγει μια κλείνει. Δηλαδή κάνω ένα speedtest και Λεει 35-40 down Και 5.5 up. Αμέσως μετά ξανα κάνω speedtest Και μου βγάζει μόνο το adsl 6-7 down.
> Γενικά μια λειτουργεί μια όχι. 
> Πολλές φορές όσο είναι ενεργό το bonding η ταχύτητά μου είναι κάτω και από το adsl δηλαδή 1-2 mbps down
> 
> Να τονίσω ότι:
> Το σήμα μου είναι σταθερά 4g και 40db - 44db. 
> Το adsl μου δεν έχει αποσυνδέσεις. 
> 
> ...


Αυτό το κάνει και σε μένα...
Για την ακρίβεια τα στοιχεία που έχω εγώ μαζέψει λένε ότι :

1. Όταν το bonding είναι πάνω, η ταχύτητα είναι ΜΟΝΟ από το 4G καθώς σε speedtest βγάζει 1mbit down / 2mbit up.
2. Όταν το bonding είναι κάτω, η ταχύτητα είναι κλασσική από την aDSL και το speedtest βγάζει νορμάλ αποτελέσματα.
3. Ενδέχεται σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις να δουλέψουν και τα 2 μαζί αλλά για πάρα πολύ λίγο μετά συμβαίνει είτε το 1 είτε το 2.
4. Αυτό το κάνει εδώ και περίπου 3 μήνες (που είχα τα 40GB) και το κάνει και τώρα που έχω τα 100GB.

Στην ουσία εμένα μου είναι άχρηστο αν δουλεύει είτε το ένα είτε το άλλο και όχι και τα 2 όπως διαφημίζεται...!!!

----------


## azriel84

Προς νέους χρήστες, η εμπειρία μου τις τελευταίες δυο βδομάδες που το χρησιμοποιώ έχει ως εξής

1: Καταρχάς, βεβαιωθείτε πως στο ακριβές σημείο που θα μπει το router υπάρχει καλό 4G σήμα. Εμένα πχ για 30 εκατοστά υπάρχει διαφορά από 2 σε 3 γραμμές. Δοκιμάστε με το κινητό σας και βεβαιωθείτε πως έχετε τουλάχιστον 2 γραμμές σήμα 4G ή 4G+
2: Πάρτε απόφαση πως ΟΥΤΕ ο ΟΤΕ έχει πλήρη ιδέα του τι παίζει. Ούτε στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, ούτε οι τεχνικοί, ΚΑΝΕΙΣ. Αν πέσεις σε υπάλληλο που τυγχάνει να έχει εμπειρία στο θέμα έχει καλώς αλλιώς θα ακούσετε μαλακίες του στυλ 40GB προσφέρει το πρόγραμμα και μετά τέλος. 
3: Η ADSL μου ήταν κλειδωμένη σε profile 8, συγχρόνιζε στα 7.1 και ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά. Το router εξαρχής μου έδωσε 40mbps με 3/3 σήμα και όλα δούλευαν καλά την πρώτη μέρα. Το βράδυ η γραμμή έπεσε. Μετά από 3-4 τηλέφωνα το επόμενο πρωί, κατάλαβα πως έκαναν χαζομάρα από τον ΟΤΕ με τα προφίλ και είχαν ξεκλειδώσει την ADSL με αποτέλεσμα να έχω CRC errors και να αποσυγχρονίζει. Βεβαιωθείτε όσοι είστε στην ίδια μοίρα, πως η ADSL σας θα μείνει κλειδωμένη ως έχει παρά την εισαγωγή του νέου 4G προφίλ.
4: Όταν η γραμμή έπεσε στα 15mbps μετά τα πρώτα 100GB, είχα πάλι τα ίδια θέματα. To 4G έκλεισε τελείως και δούλευε μόνο η ADSL. Τους καλώ, μου φτιάχνουν το 4G αλλά μου ξεκλειδώνουν την ADSL με αποτέλεσμα να αποσυγχρονίζει και να μένω μόνο με τα mbps του 4G. Εν ολίγοις και μετά από 2-3 τηλέφωνα πάλι, μίλησα με κάποιον που ήξερε τι του γίνεται, του επισήμανα πως δεν παίρνω τα 15mbps του 4G και πως αν τα πάρω θέλω την ADSL μου κλειδωμένη στα 7, το κατάλαβε, το μετέφερε στο τεχνικό τμήμα και από τότε όλα δουλεύουν καλά.

Αποτέλεσμα: Στα πρώτα 100GB κλειδώνω στα 45-47 down και 4-5 up. Με τον κόφτη εδώ και 1.5 βδομάδα και τα τηλέφωνα που προανέφερα μέχρι να πάρουν μπρος στον ΟΤΕ, κλειδώνω στα 20-21 down και 4-5 up. Κατεβάζω νυχθημερόν μεγάλα torrent, το bonding είναι up, η γραμμή δεν έχει πέσει ποτέ και όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι. Σπατάλησα πόσο χρόνο σε τηλέφωνα στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών αλλά στο τέλος κατάλαβαν τι θέλω και τι λάθος κάνουν και τώρα δουλεύουν τα πάντα ρολόι. Αναμένω να δω μόλις ξεκλειδώσει η γραμμή στις 20 του μήνα τι θα γίνει αλλά μέχρι στιγμής είναι σταθερή. Σαν υπηρεσία με έσωσε αλλά πριν μπείτε βεβαιωθείτε πως έχετε καλό σήμα για το router και να είστε έτοιμοι να μιλήσετε αρκετά με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών σε περίπτωση προβλημάτων μέχρι να τα κάνουν όλα όπως πρέπει, ακόμα ξαναλέω, δεν έχουν πλήρη εικόνα του τι παίζει, βλέποντας και κάνοντας είναι η φάση more or less...

----------


## Gkostas2007

> Προς νέους χρήστες, η εμπειρία μου τις τελευταίες δυο βδομάδες που το χρησιμοποιώ έχει ως εξής
> 
> 1: Καταρχάς, βεβαιωθείτε πως στο ακριβές σημείο που θα μπει το router υπάρχει καλό 4G σήμα. Εμένα πχ για 30 εκατοστά υπάρχει διαφορά από 2 σε 3 γραμμές. Δοκιμάστε με το κινητό σας και βεβαιωθείτε πως έχετε τουλάχιστον 2 γραμμές σήμα 4G ή 4G+
> 2: Πάρτε απόφαση πως ΟΥΤΕ ο ΟΤΕ έχει πλήρη ιδέα του τι παίζει. Ούτε στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, ούτε οι τεχνικοί, ΚΑΝΕΙΣ. Αν πέσεις σε υπάλληλο που τυγχάνει να έχει εμπειρία στο θέμα έχει καλώς αλλιώς θα ακούσετε μαλακίες του στυλ 40GB προσφέρει το πρόγραμμα και μετά τέλος. 
> 3: Η ADSL μου ήταν κλειδωμένη σε profile 8, συγχρόνιζε στα 7.1 και ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά. Το router εξαρχής μου έδωσε 40mbps με 3/3 σήμα και όλα δούλευαν καλά την πρώτη μέρα. Το βράδυ η γραμμή έπεσε. Μετά από 3-4 τηλέφωνα το επόμενο πρωί, κατάλαβα πως έκαναν χαζομάρα από τον ΟΤΕ με τα προφίλ και είχαν ξεκλειδώσει την ADSL με αποτέλεσμα να έχω CRC errors και να αποσυγχρονίζει. Βεβαιωθείτε όσοι είστε στην ίδια μοίρα, πως η ADSL σας θα μείνει κλειδωμένη ως έχει παρά την εισαγωγή του νέου 4G προφίλ.
> 4: Όταν η γραμμή έπεσε στα 15mbps μετά τα πρώτα 100GB, είχα πάλι τα ίδια θέματα. To 4G έκλεισε τελείως και δούλευε μόνο η ADSL. Τους καλώ, μου φτιάχνουν το 4G αλλά μου ξεκλειδώνουν την ADSL με αποτέλεσμα να αποσυγχρονίζει και να μένω μόνο με τα mbps του 4G. Εν ολίγοις και μετά από 2-3 τηλέφωνα πάλι, μίλησα με κάποιον που ήξερε τι του γίνεται, του επισήμανα πως δεν παίρνω τα 15mbps του 4G και πως αν τα πάρω θέλω την ADSL μου κλειδωμένη στα 7, το κατάλαβε, το μετέφερε στο τεχνικό τμήμα και από τότε όλα δουλεύουν καλά.
> 
> Αποτέλεσμα: Στα πρώτα 100GB κλειδώνω στα 45-47 down και 4-5 up. Με τον κόφτη εδώ και 1.5 βδομάδα και τα τηλέφωνα που προανέφερα μέχρι να πάρουν μπρος στον ΟΤΕ, κλειδώνω στα 20-21 down και 4-5 up. Κατεβάζω νυχθημερόν μεγάλα torrent, το bonding είναι up, η γραμμή δεν έχει πέσει ποτέ και όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι. Σπατάλησα πόσο χρόνο σε τηλέφωνα στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών αλλά στο τέλος κατάλαβαν τι θέλω και τι λάθος κάνουν και τώρα δουλεύουν τα πάντα ρολόι. Αναμένω να δω μόλις ξεκλειδώσει η γραμμή στις 20 του μήνα τι θα γίνει αλλά μέχρι στιγμής είναι σταθερή. Σαν υπηρεσία με έσωσε αλλά πριν μπείτε βεβαιωθείτε πως έχετε καλό σήμα για το router και να είστε έτοιμοι να μιλήσετε αρκετά με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών σε περίπτωση προβλημάτων μέχρι να τα κάνουν όλα όπως πρέπει, ακόμα ξαναλέω, δεν έχουν πλήρη εικόνα του τι παίζει, βλέποντας και κάνοντας είναι η φάση more or less...


Ξεφτίλα μεγάλη αυτό όμως. Υπάρχει ένας Product Manager, που έχει βγάλει το προϊόν και προφανώς είτε δεν το έχει τεστάρει αρκετά και δεν ξέρει τι παίζει (οπότε οι πρώτοι που θα γινουν συνδρομητές, θα την πατήσουν, καθώς Call Center και Τεχνικοί θα μαθαίνουν στου Κασίδη του κεφάλι), είτε έχει παραλείψει παντελώς να κάνει ένα σωστό training σε Call Center & Τεχνικούς... Με άλλα λόγια προχειρότητα!

----------


## DrB

> Προς νέους χρήστες, η εμπειρία μου τις τελευταίες δυο βδομάδες που το χρησιμοποιώ έχει ως εξής
> 
> …...
> 
> Αποτέλεσμα: Στα πρώτα 100GB κλειδώνω στα 45-47 down και 4-5 up. Με τον κόφτη εδώ και 1.5 βδομάδα και τα τηλέφωνα που προανέφερα μέχρι να πάρουν μπρος στον ΟΤΕ, κλειδώνω στα 20-21 down και 4-5 up. Κατεβάζω νυχθημερόν μεγάλα torrent, το bonding είναι up, η γραμμή δεν έχει πέσει ποτέ και όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι. Σπατάλησα πόσο χρόνο σε τηλέφωνα στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών αλλά στο τέλος κατάλαβαν τι θέλω και τι λάθος κάνουν και τώρα δουλεύουν τα πάντα ρολόι. Αναμένω να δω μόλις ξεκλειδώσει η γραμμή στις 20 του μήνα τι θα γίνει αλλά μέχρι στιγμής είναι σταθερή. Σαν υπηρεσία με έσωσε αλλά πριν μπείτε βεβαιωθείτε πως έχετε καλό σήμα για το router και να είστε έτοιμοι να μιλήσετε αρκετά με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών σε περίπτωση προβλημάτων μέχρι να τα κάνουν όλα όπως πρέπει, ακόμα ξαναλέω, δεν έχουν πλήρη εικόνα του τι παίζει, βλέποντας και κάνοντας είναι η φάση more or less...


Απλός να κανω confirm πως η εμπειρία μου ηταν πάντα καλή και όπως την αναφέρεις τώρα. Δεν χρειάστηκα να τους παρω ποτέ τηλέφωνο. Με είχαν σε ADSL και τώρα είμαι σε VDSL (και τα δυο ηταν κλειδωμένα σε προφιλ που δουλεύει χωρις διακοπές και errors).

----------


## puntomania

εγώ μέχρι στιγμής... και στα 2 που έχω... δεν αντιμετώπισα κάτι από τα παραπάνω... η μόνη διαφορά μου... οτι δεν τα κούμπωσα ποτέ στην dsl γραμμή... αν έχει κάποια σημασία αυτό.

----------


## DrB

Μερικές τελικές εντυπώσεις για το speedbooster απο μενα.


1) Σε γενικές γραμμές, για μενα, όλα δουλεύουν όπως πρέπει (και όπως η Cosmote το διαφημίζει).

2) Εχω παρατηρήσει πως η "πρωτεύουσα" συνδεση σχετικά με το DDNS ειναι αυτή του 4G. Το IP του bonded channel δεν αλλάζει με την προϋπόθεση η 4G να δουλεύει σταθερά, ακόμη και η DSL να κανει occasional reboot δεν το "αισθάνεσαι". Νομίζω πως αυτος ειναι και ενας απο τους λογους που τώρα το έχουν unlimited (4G) - για την σταθερότητα της γενικής σύνδεσης.

3) Η σταθερότητα του DSL ειναι σημαντική  ….. δηλαδή καλύτερα λιγο λιγότερη ταχυτητα αλλά σταθερή συνδεση.

4) Η προσθετη ταχυτητα λόγω του 4G εξαρτάται απο την ποιότητα λήψης σήματος ΚΑΙ τον φόρτο του (4G).

5) Νομίζω πως η πολιτική ορθης χρήσεως ειναι εκεί για να αποτρέπει μεγαλα και συνεχή downloads. Με μια κανονική χρήση δεν "αισθάνεσαι" τον κοφτη (ακόμα και σε "λογικο" streaming).

6) Οποιοι έχετε προβλήματα σίγουρα πρέπει να δείτε πρώτα την "πλευρά" του ΟΤΕ (να ειναι όλα όπως πρέπει απο την δικη τους πλευρά).


Είμαι ευχαριστημένος σε γενικές γραμμές.

----------


## DoSMaN

Εγώ πήρα χτες να δηλώσω βλάβη καθώς μόνο του το booster σε speedtest δε δίνει πάνω από 1mbit up/down... (είτε με adsl πάνω είτε χωρίς).
Μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει ένα μικρό θέμα στην περιοχή αλλά και ότι στο σύστημα βλέπει ότι έχω εξαντλήσει τα GB μου...
Της κοπέλας της εξήγησα ότι έχω ακόμα άλλα 90GB ακόμα και το δείχνει και η εφαρμογή και η σελίδα τους και μου είπε ότι παρ' όλο που βλέπει την αλλαγή που έκανα 28/08 από το απλό στο 100άρι, φαίνεται ότι έχω "φάει" τα GB και ότι ίσως οφείλεται εκεί.

Μου είπε να περιμένω 20/09 που ανανεώνονται τα GB μήπως και φτιάξει αλλά και πάλι και κόφτης να υπήρχε, δε θα έπρεπε να είναι σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες, εκτός κι αν συστημικά ναι μεν έχει περάσει η αλλαγή αλλά σε κανένα δευτερεύον σύστημα, φαίνεται ότι έχω το παλιό...

Οπότε αναμένουμε... (εγώ πιστεύω ότι δε θα φταίει αυτό...)

----------


## newbye

Εμείς που έχουμε το παλιό πακέτο 40GB δεν μπορούμε να πάμε στα 100GB + τα 15mbit; Άλλαξε κανένας; Πριν από λίγο Μίλησα στο chat και μου είπαν: "Το συγκεκριμένο αφορά νέες ενεργοποιήσεις και όχι αλλαγή του υπάρχοντος προγράμματος"  :Whistle: . Μακάρι να μην ισχύει... Θα πάρω αύριο τηλέφωνο.

----------


## puntomania

> Εμείς που έχουμε το παλιό πακέτο 40GB δεν μπορούμε να πάμε στα 100GB + τα 15mbit; Άλλαξε κανένας; Πριν από λίγο Μίλησα στο chat και μου είπαν: "Το συγκεκριμένο αφορά νέες ενεργοποιήσεις και όχι αλλαγή του υπάρχοντος προγράμματος" . Μακάρι να μην ισχύει... Θα πάρω αύριο τηλέφωνο.


εγώ άλλαξα πριν κανα μήνα...

----------


## newbye

> εγώ άλλαξα πριν κανα μήνα...


μου δίνεις ελπίδα! Ποια ήταν η διαφορά σε €;

----------


## puntomania

> μου δίνεις ελπίδα! Ποια ήταν η διαφορά σε €;


απο 5,5 πήγα στα 9,9

----------


## DoSMaN

> Εμείς που έχουμε το παλιό πακέτο 40GB δεν μπορούμε να πάμε στα 100GB + τα 15mbit; Άλλαξε κανένας; Πριν από λίγο Μίλησα στο chat και μου είπαν: "Το συγκεκριμένο αφορά νέες ενεργοποιήσεις και όχι αλλαγή του υπάρχοντος προγράμματος" . Μακάρι να μην ισχύει... Θα πάρω αύριο τηλέφωνο.


Ακριβώς από πάνω γράφω ότι έκανα και εγώ την αλλαγή από το απλό πακέτο στο 100άρι...

Ελπίζω να μην έχεις πρόβλημα σαν εμένα, προτίμησε να το κάνεις όταν θα κοντεύει η ανανέωσή σου για να μην πάθεις το ίδιο...

(βέβαια ίσως μόνο εγώ να το έπαθα αυτό και αναγκαστικά περιμένω μέχρι τις 20/09 για να δούμε αν ισχύει αυτό που είπε αυτή ή είναι κάτι άλλο)

----------


## newbye

> Ακριβώς από πάνω γράφω ότι έκανα και εγώ την αλλαγή από το απλό πακέτο στο 100άρι...
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην έχεις πρόβλημα σαν εμένα, προτίμησε να το κάνεις όταν θα κοντεύει η ανανέωσή σου για να μην πάθεις το ίδιο...
> 
> (βέβαια ίσως μόνο εγώ να το έπαθα αυτό και αναγκαστικά περιμένω μέχρι τις 20/09 για να δούμε αν ισχύει αυτό που είπε αυτή ή είναι κάτι άλλο)


Ευχαριστώ, για να δούμε, ζήτησα αλλαγή (χθες τελείωσαν τα 40GB) και είπαν θα με πάρουν τηλέφωνο.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Ευχαριστώ, για να δούμε, ζήτησα αλλαγή (χθες τελείωσαν τα 40GB) και είπαν θα με πάρουν τηλέφωνο.


Αλήθεια;
Εγώ πήγα σε Γερμανό, το έκανα και σε 10 λεπτά μου είχε έρθει SMS ότι ενεργοποιήθηκα και το είδα και στο App και στη σελίδα...

----------


## newbye

> Αλήθεια;
> Εγώ πήγα σε Γερμανό, το έκανα και σε 10 λεπτά μου είχε έρθει SMS ότι ενεργοποιήθηκα και το είδα και στο App και στη σελίδα...


Πήρα και δεύτερο άκυρο επίσημα, στους υπάρχοντες συνδρομητές δεν κάνουν αλλαγή... Όποιος έχει κάνει πρόσφατα αλλαγή τον Σεπτέμβριο ας μας πει. Πότε πήγες στον Γερμανό; Ίσως ρωτήσω και τον Γερμανό, εκεί μπορεί να έχουν άλλη εντολή.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Πήρα και δεύτερο άκυρο επίσημα, στους υπάρχοντες συνδρομητές δεν κάνουν αλλαγή... Όποιος έχει κάνει πρόσφατα αλλαγή τον Σεπτέμβριο ας μας πει. Πότε πήγες στον Γερμανό; Ίσως ρωτήσω και τον Γερμανό, εκεί μπορεί να έχουν άλλη εντολή.


28/08 το έκανα αλλαγή και έγινε κατευθείαν...
Στο τηλεφωνικό μάλλον δεν υπάρχει επαρκής ενημέρωση μάλλον...

----------


## newbye

> 28/08 το έκανα αλλαγή και έγινε κατευθείαν...
> Στο τηλεφωνικό μάλλον δεν υπάρχει επαρκής ενημέρωση μάλλον...


Με ξαναπήρε η κυρία της cosmote τώρα γεμάτη χαρά και ακύρωσε το άκυρο μετά από επανέλεγχο που έκανε στο σύστημα  :Worthy: ...  (My DSL Information Upstream line rate (kbit/s): 168 Downstream line rate (kbit/s): 3136)! Το 4G είναι μονόδρομος σε αρκετούς από μας.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Με ξαναπήρε η κυρία της cosmote τώρα γεμάτη χαρά και ακύρωσε το άκυρο μετά από επανέλεγχο που έκανε στο σύστημα ...  (My DSL Information Upstream line rate (kbit/s): 168 Downstream line rate (kbit/s): 3136)! Το 4G είναι μονόδρομος σε αρκετούς από μας.


Ό,τι να ναι εκεί μέσα...

----------


## azriel84

Το είπαμε, δεν έχουν ιδέα τι τους γίνεται...

----------


## newbye

Επανέρχομαι να ενημερώσω ότι το μπέρδεμα/μπάχαλο συνεχίζεται. Τώρα μόλις με ενημέρωσαν πάλι τηλεφωνικώς για την ακύρωση του δεύτερου άκυρου! Ότι δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να γίνει η αλλαγή επειδή το συμβόλαιο δεν έχει λήξει. Απλά κράτησα την ψυχραιμία μου, την παρασκευή με είχαν διαβεβαιώσει (μετά την ακύρωση του πρώτου άκυρου -βλέπε#852-) για την αλλαγή εντός 24h! Εσείς που αλλάξατε από τα 40GB στα 100GB + 15Mbps 4G, είχε λήξει το συμβόλαιό σας;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Επανέρχομαι να ενημερώσω ότι το μπέρδεμα/μπάχαλο συνεχίζεται. Μόλις με ενημέρωσαν πάλι τηλεφωνικώς ότι τελικά δεν μπορεί να γίνει η αλλαγή επειδή το συμβόλαιο δεν έχει λήξει... Απλά κράτησα την ψυχραιμία μου, ενώ την παρασκευή με είχαν διαβεβαιώσει (μετά την ακύρωση του άκυρου) για την αλλαγή εντός 24h! Για να δούμε το δούλεμα για πόσο θα συνεχιστεί ακόμα.


Εγώ πάντως σου λέω να πας σε Γερμανό για να ξεμπερδεύεις...

----------


## newbye

> Εγώ πάντως σου λέω να πας σε Γερμανό για να ξεμπερδεύεις...


Ευχαριστώ, μπορεί εκεί να υπάρχει τρύπα στο σύστημα!

----------


## puntomania

> Επανέρχομαι να ενημερώσω ότι το μπέρδεμα/μπάχαλο συνεχίζεται. Τώρα μόλις με ενημέρωσαν πάλι τηλεφωνικώς για την ακύρωση του δεύτερου άκυρου! Ότι δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να γίνει η αλλαγή επειδή το συμβόλαιο δεν έχει λήξει. Απλά κράτησα την ψυχραιμία μου, την παρασκευή με είχαν διαβεβαιώσει (μετά την ακύρωση του πρώτου άκυρου -βλέπε#852-) για την αλλαγή εντός 24h! Εσείς που αλλάξατε από τα 40GB στα 100GB + 15Mbps 4G, είχε λήξει το συμβόλαιό σας;


οχι... προς τα πάνω πάντα μπορείς να πας...

----------


## DrB

> οχι... προς τα πάνω πάντα μπορείς να πας...


Ναι, και εγω επιβεβαιώνω πως προς τα πάνω μπορείς να πας. Εγω είχα ακόμη 13 μήνες και όχι μόνο με μετέφεραν …. αλλά έχουν και την λήξη της δέσμευσης όπως ηταν πριν (στους 13 μήνες όταν είχα αλλάξει) και όχι στους 24 μήνες.

----------


## pier88

Καλημέρα παιδιά,όταν ξεπερνάτε το όριο των 100gb,σε τι ταχύτητα κλειδώνει το ρούτερ;Ισχύει σε σας το 15mbps η οχι;Εγώ έχω ταχύτητα adsl 8mbps και όταν περνάω το όριο με το ζόρι πιάνω 13mbps.

----------


## DoSMaN

Αν έκανες την αναβάθμιση πριν λήξει το τρέχον πακέτο σου, περίμενε να γίνει η ανανέωση ξανά των 100 για να δεις αν αυτό μετά θα φτιάξει...
Εμένα μου είπαν ότι κάπου κόλλησε η διαδικασία μάλλον και να περιμένω στις 20/09 που γίνεται η ανανέωση για να δούμε αν θα φτιάξει... :/

----------


## pier88

> Αν έκανες την αναβάθμιση πριν λήξει το τρέχον πακέτο σου, περίμενε να γίνει η ανανέωση ξανά των 100 για να δεις αν αυτό μετά θα φτιάξει...
> Εμένα μου είπαν ότι κάπου κόλλησε η διαδικασία μάλλον και να περιμένω στις 20/09 που γίνεται η ανανέωση για να δούμε αν θα φτιάξει... :/


Νεα σύνδεση είναι από τον προηγούμενο μήνα αλλά πρώτη φορά πέρασα το όριο των 100gb και τώρα το είδα,γιά κάποιο λόγο νομίζω ότι με έχουν κλειδώσει στο +5 κι όχι +15 mbps που είναι το κανονικό.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Νεα σύνδεση είναι από τον προηγούμενο μήνα αλλά πρώτη φορά πέρασα το όριο των 100gb και τώρα το είδα,γιά κάποιο λόγο νομίζω ότι με έχουν κλειδώσει στο +5 κι όχι +15 mbps που είναι το κανονικό.


Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι κάπου έχουν κάνει πατάτα... δε γίνεται να είμαστε τόσο πολλοί που έχουμε πρόβλημα.

----------


## pier88

> Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι κάπου έχουν κάνει πατάτα... δε γίνεται να είμαστε τόσο πολλοί που έχουμε πρόβλημα.


Μάλλον εν γνώση τους είναι να το κλειδώνουν χαμηλά μήπως τσιμπήσει κανένας και αγοράσει πακέτο GB,μόλις πήρα τηλ/νο κι απ ότι κατάλαβα δεν έχουν ιδέα,θα με πάρει ο τεχνικός μου είπαν.

----------


## puntomania

εγώ πιστεύω πως το σύστημα έχει κάτι σαν FUP ( όπως είναι στα δορυφορικά ) και βλέπει την συμπεριφορά του κάθε χρήστη... και αυτοί που το παρακάνουν... τους βάζει απλά φρένο... γιατί μετά τα 100 σου λέει μέχρι 15 οπότε και 1 να σου δώσει... καλυμμένος είναι!

άσε και τα 15 που λένε... πρέπει να μπορεί να στα δώσει και η κεραία...

γενικά είναι καλή υπηρεσία για εμάς που έχουμε θέμα, σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν αντικαθιστά μια vdsl σύνδεση! και το κακό είναι... οτι σίγουρα θα την αλλάξουν μέσα στα πλαίσια που μπορούνε... με αυτά και με αυτά... που κάνει ο καθένας. και οπότε κάποια στιγμή.. θα είναι σα να μην το έχουμε!

----------


## DoSMaN

> εγώ πιστεύω πως το σύστημα έχει κάτι σαν FUP ( όπως είναι στα δορυφορικά ) και βλέπει την συμπεριφορά του κάθε χρήστη... και αυτοί που το παρακάνουν... τους βάζει απλά φρένο... γιατί μετά τα 100 σου λέει μέχρι 15 οπότε και 1 να σου δώσει... καλυμμένος είναι!
> 
> άσε και τα 15 που λένε... πρέπει να μπορεί να στα δώσει και η κεραία...
> 
> γενικά είναι καλή υπηρεσία για εμάς που έχουμε θέμα, σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν αντικαθιστά μια vdsl σύνδεση! και το κακό είναι... οτι σίγουρα θα την αλλάξουν μέσα στα πλαίσια που μπορούνε... με αυτά και με αυτά... που κάνει ο καθένας. και οπότε κάποια στιγμή.. θα είναι σα να μην το έχουμε!


Εμένα πάντως μου δημιουργεί τελευταία πρόβλημα είτε έχω GB είτε έχω..
Μου το έκανε με τα 40GB που είχα και μου το κάνει και στα 100GB.

Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι γίνεται...

Δε μπορώ να τα καταναλώσω με κανέναν τρόπο γιατί το download είναι στο 1mbit.

Το booster κάνει takeover την adsl και ενώ το bonding είναι στο up δουλεύει μόνο το 4G (με 2 γραμμές) ενώ αν το κλείσω έχω καλύτερη ταχύτητα (λόγω adsl).

Τους ενημέρωσα αλλά δεν ξέρουν.. μου λέγανε για τις κεραίες ενώ αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με την κεραία...

Έκανα και επαναφορά εργοστασιακών και πάλι το ίδιο...

----------


## newbye

Δοκιμάστε και το 3G, βγάλτε βάλτε την κάρτα sim, κλείστε το booster για 5min... Η επαναφορά δεν κάνει τίποτα!

----------


## DoSMaN

Το 3G το δοκίμασα, δεν έκανε τίποτα... τα άλλα 2 δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά θα δοκιμαστούν συντόμως...

----------


## newbye

> Το 3G το δοκίμασα, δεν έκανε τίποτα... τα άλλα 2 δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά θα δοκιμαστούν συντόμως...



Μήπως έχει πρόβλημα το Βooster; Μπορείς να πας να το αλλάξεις καλού κακού, για να είσαι σίγουρος.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Μήπως έχει πρόβλημα το Βooster; Μπορείς να πας να το αλλάξεις καλού κακού, για να είσαι σίγουρος.


Δε νομίζω να μου το αλλάξουν έτσι απλά αν μπω σε ένα κατάστημα και τους πω απλά ό,τι δε δουλεύει... :/
Πρέπει να κάνω και τις άλλες 2 δοκιμές και μετά θα δούμε τι θα γίνει... (την κάρτα sim την έβγαλα και την έβαλα ξανά πάντως απλά χωρίς να κάνω επανεκκίνηση ή να κλείσω και να ανάψω το router χωρίς αυτήν)

----------


## Aosk

> εγώ πιστεύω πως το σύστημα έχει κάτι σαν FUP ( όπως είναι στα δορυφορικά ) και βλέπει την συμπεριφορά του κάθε χρήστη... και αυτοί που το παρακάνουν... τους βάζει απλά φρένο... γιατί μετά τα 100 σου λέει μέχρι 15 οπότε και 1 να σου δώσει... καλυμμένος είναι!
> 
> άσε και τα 15 που λένε... πρέπει να μπορεί να στα δώσει και η κεραία...
> 
> γενικά είναι καλή υπηρεσία για εμάς που έχουμε θέμα, σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν αντικαθιστά μια vdsl σύνδεση! και το κακό είναι... οτι σίγουρα θα την αλλάξουν μέσα στα πλαίσια που μπορούνε... με αυτά και με αυτά... που κάνει ο καθένας. και οπότε κάποια στιγμή.. θα είναι σα να μην το έχουμε!


Απο τα 40gb να εχω φαει τα 10 gb αντε το πολυ 15 καθε  μηνα δε το λες οτι το  παρακανα 

οι  ερωτησεις και τα τεστ speed  ειναι γιατι  μετα απο 10 μηνες που το εχω  ,ολα ηταν σωστα
το τελευταιο 3μηνο εχει θεμα 

παλι καλα που σε 2 μηνες ληγη το 18 μηνο και δεν προλαβα να παω στα 100

----------


## Iris07

*Υπηρεσίες Cosmote για "εγγυημένο" Internet στο σπίτι.*

https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr/homewifi.html

----------


## bebakos11

υπαρχει τροπος να εχω 2 καναλια φωνης και το home booster? στον οτε μου ειπαν οτι για 2 καναλια πρεπει να μπει isdn αλλα δεν παιζει το booster

----------


## puntomania

> υπαρχει τροπος να εχω 2 καναλια φωνης και το home booster? στον οτε μου ειπαν οτι για 2 καναλια πρεπει να μπει isdn αλλα δεν παιζει το booster


και μένα το ίδιο μου είχαν πει.

----------


## newbye

Είπα να πάω στο Γερμανό για το πακέτο των 100GB και λέω ας κοιτάξω την "εφαρμογή" πρώτα, και βλέπω *100.184MB* Mobile Internet για Speed Booster... Δεν ξέρω τι να πιστέψω πλέον. 

Τώρα για δύο κανάλια φωνής χρειάζεται ISDN ακόμα και για το VOIP. Επειδή έχουμε ISDN χρόνια, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κόβει την ταχύτητα του ADSL στα μισά, αντί για 5-6mbps έχουμε 3.5mbps στην καλύτερη περίπτωση! Επίσης χρειάζεται να γίνει αλλαγή στο Booster (σε ISDN) που εμφανισιακά είναι το ίδιο. Οπότε εάν δεν είναι το ISDN για επαγγελματικούς λόγους δεν συμφέρει η αλλαγή.

----------


## ariadgr

> Τώρα για δύο κανάλια φωνής χρειάζεται ISDN ακόμα και για το VOIP.


Τα έχεις μπερδέψει.
Με την ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία η τηλεφωνία δεν είναι ούτε ISDN, ούτε PSTN. Είναι VοIP.
Για να είναι η γραμμή ISDN θέλει netmod, άρα ΟΧΙ ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία.
Προφανώς όταν ενεργοποιείς το 2ο κανάλι σε ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία δεν χρησιμοποιεί τις συχνότητες που χρησιμοποιούσε η ISDN.
Και προφανώς όλα τα Speedport που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ έχουν Phone 1 & Phone 2, όχι μόνο τα Annex B.

Επίοσης και το huawei που δίνουν με το speed booster έχει Phone 1 & Phone 2. Τώρα αν με αυτό δεν δίνουν το 2ο κανάλι για εμπορικούς λόγους, είναι δικό τους θέμα.

----------


## newbye

> Τα έχεις μπερδέψει.
> Με την ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία η τηλεφωνία δεν είναι ούτε ISDN, ούτε PSTN. Είναι VοIP.
> Για να είναι η γραμμή ISDN θέλει netmod, άρα ΟΧΙ ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία.
> Προφανώς όταν ενεργοποιείς το 2ο κανάλι σε ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία δεν χρησιμοποιεί τις συχνότητες που χρησιμοποιούσε η ISDN.
> Και προφανώς όλα τα Speedport που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ έχουν Phone 1 & Phone 2, όχι μόνο τα Annex B.
> 
> Επίοσης και το huawei που δίνουν με το speed booster έχει Phone 1 & Phone 2. Τώρα αν με αυτό δεν δίνουν το 2ο κανάλι για εμπορικούς λόγους, είναι δικό τους θέμα.


δεν μπέρδεψα τίποτα, έχω το Huawei Βooster που είναι για ISDN για το VOIP που λες! PSTN router στην γραμμή μου που είναι ISDN δεν συγχρονίζει... οπότε ούτε το VOIP.  Όταν η γραμμή είναι ISDN χρειάζεται και ISDN router για να συγχρονίσει. Ότι μπορούν να μπουν δύο κανάλια φωνής σε απλό VOIP/PSTN είναι γνωστό αλλά τέτοιο πακέτο δεν προσφέρει η COSMOTE... Όσες φορές το ζήτησα μου είπαν ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ!

----------


## ariadgr

> δεν μπέρδεψα τίποτα, έχω το Huawei Βooster που είναι για ISDN για το VOIP που λες! PSTN router στην γραμμή μου που είναι ISDN δεν συγχρονίζει... οπότε ούτε το VOIP.  Όταν η γραμμή είναι ISDN χρειάζεται και ISDN router για να συγχρονίσει. Ότι μπορούν να μπουν δύο κανάλια φωνής σε απλό VOIP/PSTN είναι γνωστό αλλά τέτοιο πακέτο δεν προσφέρει η COSMOTE... Όσες φορές το ζήτησα μου είπαν ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ!


Αν σε έχουν με adsl σε annex b κάρτα, προφανώς θέλει annex b modem.

Εσύ έγραφες "για δύο κανάλια φωνής *χρειάζεται ISDN* ακόμα και για το VOIP"

Όπου ISDN εννοούσες "Annex B"
Διότι ISDN με το που βγάλεις το netmod παύεις να έχεις.

----------


## newbye

> Αν σε έχουν με adsl σε annex b κάρτα, προφανώς θέλει annex b modem.
> 
> Εσύ έγραφες "για δύο κανάλια φωνής *χρειάζεται ISDN* ακόμα και για το VOIP"
> 
> Όπου ISDN εννοούσες "Annex B"
> Διότι ISDN με το που βγάλεις το netmod παύεις να έχεις.


Το γράφω έτσι γιατί έτσι το δίνει η cosmote, *ISDN γράφει από κάτω στο καρτελάκι του Booster*.

----------


## puntomania

> Το γράφω έτσι γιατί έτσι το δίνει η cosmote, *ISDN γράφει από κάτω στο καρτελάκι του Booster*.


μπορείς να βγάλεις μια φώτο?

----------


## newbye

> μπορείς να βγάλεις μια φώτο?


https://ibb.co/dZRfN9

Το παράδοξο συνεχίζεται, μπαίνω και βλέπω 100GB  :Thinking:  χθες στην εφαρμογή cosmote για το booster! Και σήμερα με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο και μου λεν ότι δεν γίνεται η αλλαγή από τα 40GB στα 100GB λόγω τεχνικών δυσκολιών  (δεν μπορούν να καλύψουν τη ζήτηση ακόμα -έτσι κατάλαβα, ίσως κάνω και λάθος-). Πάραυτα στο επόμενο διάστημα αυτό πρόκειται να αλλάξει και ζήτησαν να επικοινωνώ μαζί τους ανά τακτά διαστήματα.

----------


## DoSMaN

Παιδιά έκανα τώρα μια επανεκκίνηση στο booster και δείτε εδώ πράγματα...
Τέτοιο upload δεν είδα ούτε στις αρχές!!!



Edit:
Τζάμπα η χαρά ότι έφτιαξε...
Είπα να κάνω άλλο ένα speedtest και να τι έδειξε η νεκροψία...

----------


## puntomania

Download δοκίμασες να κάνεις...να δεις τι βγάζει εκεί?

----------


## DoSMaN

> Download δοκίμασες να κάνεις...να δεις τι βγάζει εκεί?




Χάλια μαύρα...

Με την ίδια ταχύτητα κατεβάζω και με την adsl μου...
Στο speedtest χωρίς το booster είναι νορμαλ...

Χάρηκα ότι έφτιαξε αλλά... :/

----------


## Kootoomootoo

> Χάλια μαύρα...
> 
> Με την ίδια ταχύτητα κατεβάζω και με την adsl μου...
> Στο speedtest χωρίς το booster είναι νορμαλ...
> 
> Χάρηκα ότι έφτιαξε αλλά... :/


Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις κάποιο αρχείο μέσο download manager που να υποστηρίζει πολλαπλές συνδέσεις. Ίσως εκεί να είναι το πρόβλημα, ότι ο chrome δεν υποστηρίζει.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις κάποιο αρχείο μέσο download manager που να υποστηρίζει πολλαπλές συνδέσεις. Ίσως εκεί να είναι το πρόβλημα, ότι ο chrome δεν υποστηρίζει.


Τώρα είναι χειρότερο...



Με IDM η προσπάθεια...

Είναι σαν να έχει πρόβλημα το δίκτυο και το booster ταυτόχρονα γιατί η όταν γίνεται το bonding είναι σαν να κάνει take-over το "προβληματικό" 4G στη γραμμή και δεν δουλεύει καθόλου η aDSL.
Θα δοκιμάσω και κάτι που είπε ένας άλλος φίλος λίγο πιο πίσω...

----------


## newbye

Μπορεί να είναι προβληματικό το booster, ζήτα αλλαγή.

4G  Signal 54 (χωρίς ADSL), του έβαλα και κάτι κεραίες από WIFI με πατέντα.

----------


## macro

Ποιος σου ειπε οτι ο chrome δεν υποστηριζει πολλαπλα connections? Μια χαρα υποστηριζει.

----------


## Shadowjump

Αλλαζει καθολου το latency με την υπηρεσια αυτη;

----------


## macro

Εννοειται οτι αλλαζει..... προς τα πανω ομως.

----------


## Constantine4

Καλησπέρα ενδιαφέρομαι για το HSB που διαθέτει η ΟΤΕ. Το ερώτημα μου
είναι το εξής. Όταν καταναλώσω τα 100GB και μου το γυρίσει στο μέγιστο 15MPBS το Upload μου θα είναι
πάνω από 1MPBS η όχι; Όσων αφορά το VDSL δεν υπάρχει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή μου! Με ενδιαφέρει το πακέτο διότι έχω κανάλι στο
Youtube και κάνω και Streaming στο Twitch!

----------


## DrB

> Καλησπέρα ενδιαφέρομαι για το HSB που διαθέτει η ΟΤΕ. Το ερώτημα μου
> είναι το εξής. Όταν καταναλώσω τα 100GB και μου το γυρίσει στο μέγιστο 15MPBS το Upload μου θα είναι
> πάνω από 1MPBS η όχι; Όσων αφορά το VDSL δεν υπάρχει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή μου! Με ενδιαφέρει το πακέτο διότι έχω κανάλι στο
> Youtube και κάνω και Streaming στο Twitch!


Σε εμένα το 4G προσθέτει 5mbs στο upload (πιάνω σύνολο 8mbps maximum 3mbps VDSL + 5mbps 4G). O κοφτης δεν επιρεαζει το upload. Επίσης εχω παρατηρήσει πως το upload ειναι πιο σταθερο - δεν επιρεαζεται απο τον φόρτο του 4G (γιατί προφανως το 4G εχει πιο πολύ φόρτο στο downloan.

----------


## Constantine4

Το Down δεν με ενδιαφέρει και τόσο πολύ όσο το Upload φίλε μου.
Εγώ και μαξ 3 να πιάνω ευχαριστημένος είμαι με αυτά που ανεβάζω στο Youtube!

- - - Updated - - -

Έκανα την αίτηση και περιμένω εξοπλισμό!

----------


## bazzil

> Το Down δεν με ενδιαφέρει και τόσο πολύ όσο το Upload φίλε μου.
> Εγώ και μαξ 3 να πιάνω ευχαριστημένος είμαι με αυτά που ανεβάζω στο Youtube!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Έκανα την αίτηση και περιμένω εξοπλισμό!


Δεν ξέρω ποιά περιοχή είσαι αλλά δεν αν περνάει η inalan απ την περιοχή σου. Και εγω upload έψαχνα μέχρι που πέρασε η inalan και τώρα ανεβαζω με 100

----------


## Perarg

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

έχω το κι εγώ το booster εκτός γραμμής dsl. Παίζει μόνο του δηλαδή. Στο σημείο που το έχω, έχει 4G (γαλάζιο χρώμα) και λέει Signal is excellent (50). Με κινητό cosmote στο ίδιο σημείο, με 4G (*όχι 4G+*) μου βγάζει το speedtest ~50Mbps. Το booster, στην καλύτερη 1,95Mbps. Σας στέλνω screenshots. Έχει νόημα από την εμπειρία σας να το προσπαθήσω με τον ΟΤΕ ή να το επιστρέψω μιας και το πήρα για να το δουλεύω καθαρά ανεξάρτητα από τη xDSL του σπιτιού. (Το έχω σε ένα χώρο δίπλα στο σπίτι μου, όπου το λειτουργώ ως γραφείο)

----------


## DoSMaN

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> 
> έχω το κι εγώ το booster εκτός γραμμής dsl. Παίζει μόνο του δηλαδή. Στο σημείο που το έχω, έχει 4G (γαλάζιο χρώμα) και λέει Signal is excellent (50). Με κινητό cosmote στο ίδιο σημείο, με 4G (*όχι 4G+*) μου βγάζει το speedtest ~50Mbps. Το booster, στην καλύτερη 1,95Mbps. Σας στέλνω screenshots. Έχει νόημα από την εμπειρία σας να το προσπαθήσω με τον ΟΤΕ ή να το επιστρέψω μιας και το πήρα για να το δουλεύω καθαρά ανεξάρτητα από τη xDSL του σπιτιού. (Το έχω σε ένα χώρο δίπλα στο σπίτι μου, όπου το λειτουργώ ως γραφείο)


Το ίδιο μου κάνει και εμένα στη δεξιά εικόνα... τόσο μου κάνει όταν το έχω ενεργό...
Όπως έγραψα και σε προηγούμενες σελίδες είναι σαν το mobile να κόβει το adsl (παρόλο που κάνει bonding) και η ταχύτητα αντί να είναι 4G παρόλο που έχω σήμα 35-38 να μου φέρνει και εμένα τέτοια αποτελέσματα...
Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι θέμα του εξοπλισμού μιας και δεν έχει κάνει καμία αναβάθμιση στο firmware...

Κάτι παίζει γενικά με την υπηρεσία...!!!

----------


## puntomania

κάνας λογαριασμός σας ήρθε? γιατί στον δικό μου δεν βγάζω άκρη!!!

----------


## DoSMaN

> κάνας λογαριασμός σας ήρθε? γιατί στον δικό μου δεν βγάζω άκρη!!!


Αν δεν το έλεγες δεν θα το έλεγχα και θα το έβλεπα αργότερα...!!!
Τι έχει γίνει εδώ πέρα τώρα;;; ακόμα και εκκαθάριση να είναι... είναι ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ!!!!

----------


## Perarg

> Αν δεν το έλεγες δεν θα το έλεγχα και θα το έβλεπα αργότερα...!!!
> Τι έχει γίνει εδώ πέρα τώρα;;; ακόμα και εκκαθάριση να είναι... είναι ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ!!!!


Χαχαχαχα εγώ δεν έχω πάρει ακόμη, είμαι φρέσκος...

Νομίζω πως γενικά βρίσκονται σε σύγχυση... Δυστυχώς για μας

----------


## emeliss

> κάνας λογαριασμός σας ήρθε? γιατί στον δικό μου δεν βγάζω άκρη!!!


Εσένα φαντάζομαι πως σου φαίνονται λίγα. Πρέπει να έχεις χρέωση στον λογαριασμό σταθερής 2+2€ και έτσι να πιάνεις τα 20€ το δίμηνο που κοστίζει.

----------


## puntomania

Της κινητής...ανα μηνα βγαίνει!!!

----------


## emeliss

Πάρε τηλέφωνο τώρα.

----------


## Perarg

> Εσένα φαντάζομαι πως σου φαίνονται λίγα. Πρέπει να έχεις χρέωση στον λογαριασμό σταθερής 2+2€ και έτσι να πιάνεις τα 20€ το δίμηνο που κοστίζει.


Νομίζω πως μιλάει για τον όγκο των δεδομένων που αναγράφει...

----------


## puntomania

> Αν δεν το έλεγες δεν θα το έλεγχα και θα το έβλεπα αργότερα...!!!
> Τι έχει γίνει εδώ πέρα τώρα;;; ακόμα και εκκαθάριση να είναι... είναι ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ!!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197265


Το 2ο speedbooster  που εκανα μετα... τα ίδια με σένα γράφει. Θα πάρω τηλ αύριο.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Το 2ο speedbooster  που εκανα μετα... τα ίδια με σένα γράφει. Θα πάρω τηλ αύριο.


Πάρε και ενημέρωσε γιατί εγώ δεν είμαι καθόλου ψύχραιμος με αυτά...
Θα τους πάρει και θα τους σηκώσει...!!!

----------


## puntomania

> Πάρε και ενημέρωσε γιατί εγώ δεν είμαι καθόλου ψύχραιμος με αυτά...
> Θα τους πάρει και θα τους σηκώσει...!!!


μην πάρεις τηλ.... αμα δεν εισαι ψύχραιμος...



πήρα τώρα τηλ.... και τι μου είπαν? ( κάθεσαι? )

οτι για την νεα σύνδεση που έκανα.... έχει 2 πάγια...και οτι απο τον επόμενο λογαριασμό θα είναι τα 9,9 κανονικά

αλλά! για την υπάρχουσα που έκανα αναβάθμιση από τα 40 στα 100.... δεν ισχύ το 9,9 και ότι είναι 15,5+2ε!!!!

το 9.9 ήταν μόνο για νέες συνδέσεις λέει!!!

μα λέω εμένα άλλα μου είπαν τότε.... ζήτησα να βρούνε την ηχογραφημένη κλήση!!!

- - - Updated - - -

κοινός μπλέξαμε!!!

----------


## DrB

Νομίζω ο πρώτος λογαριασμος (με τα 100) ειναι πιο μεγάλος γιατί σε χρεώνει την διαφορά (απο το παλιο πρόγραμμα στο καινούργιο) για τον προηγούμενο μηνα (όταν εκανες και την αλλαγή) και μετα σε χρεώνει για το καινούργιο πρόγραμμα για τον επόμενο μηνα. Νομίζω ο δεύτερος λογαριασμος θα ειναι 9.99.

- - - Updated - - -




> μην πάρεις τηλ.... αμα δεν εισαι ψύχραιμος...
> 
> 
> 
> πήρα τώρα τηλ.... και τι μου είπαν? ( κάθεσαι? )
> 
> οτι για την νεα σύνδεση που έκανα.... έχει 2 πάγια...και οτι απο τον επόμενο λογαριασμό θα είναι τα 9,9 κανονικά
> 
> αλλά! για την υπάρχουσα που έκανα αναβάθμιση από τα 40 στα 100.... δεν ισχύ το 9,9 και ότι είναι 15,5+2ε!!!!
> ...


Και εμένα μου είπανε ότι 9.99 ειναι το καινούργιο πρόγραμμα. Δεν ξερω τίποτα για 15,5+2.

----------


## puntomania

ο 1ος λογαριασμός με τα 15,5 είναι από την γραμμή που έκανα αναβάθμιση απο τα 40 στα 100

και ο 2ος με τα 31,25 από την νέα σύνδεση!!!

- - - Updated - - -

2ε χρεώνονται στο λογαριασμό της σταθερής... πριν δηλαδή ερχόταν 2ε στην σταθερή και 3.5 στην κινητή

- - - Updated - - -

τώρα θα πρέπει να έρχεται 2 ε στην σταθερή και 7.9 στην κινητή!

- - - Updated - - -

βρε μπλέξουμε σου λέω..... άντε να βγει άκρη !!!

- - - Updated - - -

το έκανα και pdf... για αν χρειαστεί....!!!

----------


## DrB

Εγω μόνο αναβαθμηση εκανα και μου ήρθε 19 ευρώ (εκανα την αναβαθμιση σχεδόν στην αρχή του μηνα). Ίσως το πρόγραμμα ειναι 9.9 στην κινητή μόνο ; Η καινούργια σου συνδεση ειναι πράγματι αδικαιολόγητα ψιλα.

----------


## Constantine4

Όσο για εμένα που έκανα αίτηση για 24 ADSL + Booster θα φάω καμπάνα στον πρώτο λογαριασμό;
Τι ακριβώς γίνεται;

----------


## DoSMaN

> ο 1ος λογαριασμός με τα 15,5 είναι από την γραμμή που έκανα αναβάθμιση απο τα 40 στα 100
> 
> και ο 2ος με τα 31,25 από την νέα σύνδεση!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 2ε χρεώνονται στο λογαριασμό της σταθερής... πριν δηλαδή ερχόταν 2ε στην σταθερή και 3.5 στην κινητή
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Δε θυμάμαι πουθενά να λέει ότι αφορά νέες συνδέσεις μόνο και όχι αναβαθμίσεις...
Δηλαδή αντί για 9,90 θα πληρώνω 17,50€

Πραγματικά θα τους πάρει και θα τους σηκώσει...!!!

Αν ισχύει αυτό θα κάνω καταγγελία άμεσα...
Θα περιμένω να δω τι θα σου πουν και αν θα βρεθεί λύση για να πράξω το ίδιο αλλιώς θα γίνει χαμούλης...

----------


## puntomania

ε τι θα γίνει... θα φάμε καμιά βδομάδα στα τηλέφωνα..... και μετά θα γίνει καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ.... και μετά θα βρεθεί που είναι το λάθος τους!!!

----------


## ariadgr

> ε τι θα γίνει... θα φάμε καμιά βδομάδα στα τηλέφωνα..... και μετά θα γίνει *καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ*.... και μετά θα βρεθεί που είναι το λάθος τους!!!


Το ζήτημα δεν αφορά την ΕΕΤΤ.
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/s...ation/EETT.pdf
βλ. ερώτηση #90 (σελ 43)

----------


## puntomania

> Το ζήτημα δεν αφορά την ΕΕΤΤ.
> https://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/s...ation/EETT.pdf
> βλ. ερώτηση #90 (σελ 43)


στο κομμάτι του λογαριασμού... εδώ μιλάμε για πάγιο υπηρεσίας της που διαφημίζει και χρεώνει περισσότερο, άρα η τιμή που διαφημίζει δεν έχει σχέση με την πραγματικότητα!

- - - Updated - - -

ο λογαριασμός δεν έχει εξτρά χρεώσεις... αλλά πάγιο που δεν υπάρχει πουθενά!

----------


## DoSMaN

> στο κομμάτι του λογαριασμού... εδώ μιλάμε για πάγιο υπηρεσίας της που διαφημίζει και χρεώνει περισσότερο, άρα η τιμή που διαφημίζει δεν έχει σχέση με την πραγματικότητα!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ο λογαριασμός δεν έχει εξτρά χρεώσεις... αλλά πάγιο που δεν υπάρχει πουθενά!


Και εκτός αυτού, όταν εγώ πήγα στο Γερμανό (γιατί από εκεί έκανα την αναβάθμιση), δε μου είπαν τίποτα... με ξεπέταξε σε 2 λεπτά κυριολεκτικά...

----------


## puntomania

κανατε καμιά επικοινωνία για το θέμα? εγώ ακόμα περιμένω να με πάρουν πίσω τηλ!!!

- - - Updated - - -

..μίλησα τελικά...   η γραμμή με το 40αρι πακέτο το παλιό... πηγαίνοντας στο νέο 100αρι... δεν ισχύ το πάγιο με τα 9.9 άλλα είναι 18ε, και κατ εξαίρεση λέει... μπορούνε να με πάνε στο παλιό πακέτο με τα 40gb ή να μείνω όπως είναι!!! κάτι που δεν δέχτηκα, τους είπα να γίνει τοτε διακοπή της υπηρεσίας και να ξανά κάνω νέα κάτι που δεν το δέχτηκαν, οπότε θα πρέπει να δώσω στο δικηγόρο το θέμα.

στην 2η γραμμή το πάγιο λέει είναι 9.9 αλλά δεν γνώριζε γιατί και πως είναι τα 2πλάσια χρεωμένα!!!


καλά το είπα... μπλέξαμε!!!

πιθανών να μην του βγήκε του οτε... να είδε ότι υπάρχει υπερβολική χρήση των gb στο δίκτυο του... και προσπαθεί να γυρίσει τον κόσμο στο παλιό πακέτο πάντα κατ εξαίρεση. 


όσοι κάνατε αναβάθμιση πακέτου... για πάρτε τηλ να δούμε τι θα σας πούνε εσάς!!!

----------


## emeliss

Στο 40αρι ήσουν χωρίς δέσμευση; Αν ναι γυρνά εκεί , χωρίς δέσμευση, και δήλωσε διακοπή την επόμενη μέρα. Μετά κάνεις νέα αίτηση. Λογικα δεν θα φανεί πουθενά όλη αυτή η ιστορία. 
Ο αργός δρόμος είναι μέσω της ηχογράφησης.

----------


## puntomania

> Στο 40αρι ήσουν χωρίς δέσμευση; Αν ναι γυρνά εκεί , χωρίς δέσμευση, και δήλωσε διακοπή την επόμενη μέρα. Μετά κάνεις νέα αίτηση. 
> Ο αργοπς δρόμος είναι μέσω της ηχογράφησης.


μα και το 40αρι είχε 18μηνη αν θυμάμαι καλά.

αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι οτι θέλουν να διπλασιάσουν το πάγιο ή κόψουν το νέο πακέτο...!!!

και οχι δεν γυρνάω πίσω... 9.9 μου είπανε για 24 μήνες... αυτό θέλω!

----------


## emeliss

Στο 40αρι ήταν ανάλογα με το πακέτο η δέσμευση. Στα 15€ δεν είχε. 

Με αυτά τα δεδομένα πας για απομαγνητοφώνηση.

----------


## puntomania

Το 40αρι με τα 5.5 είχα.... ξανά μίλησα μαζί τους... Και μου είπαν να στείλω μαιλ στο  corporate @ OTE.gr

----------


## DoSMaN

> Το 40αρι με τα 5.5 είχα.... ξανά μίλησα μαζί τους... Και μου είπαν να στείλω μαιλ στο  corporate @ OTE.gr


Εγώ λόγω αυξημένης πίεσης στη δουλειά δε μπορώ να πάρω τηλέφωνο καθόλου αυτήν την 7μάδα... ο λογαριασμός φυσικά λήγει σε 28 μέρες οπότε θα προλάβω να καλέσω πριν γίνει αυτό.
Θα γίνει χαμούλης...

Όταν το πάρει χαμπάρι ο κόσμος που αναβάθμισε θα δεις τι ωραία που θα περάσουν εκεί...

Αναμένω να δω τι θα σου απαντήσουν puntomania και θα κάνω το ίδιο... αν και μας βλέπω να τρέχουμε σε INKA, EETT και όλα τα συναφή..

----------


## puntomania

> Εγώ λόγω αυξημένης πίεσης στη δουλειά δε μπορώ να πάρω τηλέφωνο καθόλου αυτήν την 7μάδα... ο λογαριασμός φυσικά λήγει σε 28 μέρες οπότε θα προλάβω να καλέσω πριν γίνει αυτό.
> Θα γίνει χαμούλης...
> 
> Όταν το πάρει χαμπάρι ο κόσμος που αναβάθμισε θα δεις τι ωραία που θα περάσουν εκεί...
> 
> Αναμένω να δω τι θα σου απαντήσουν puntomania και θα κάνω το ίδιο... αν και μας βλέπω να τρέχουμε σε INKA, EETT και όλα τα συναφή..


σαν ιδιώτης ναι... εγώ τα έχω σε εταιρικό αφμ... οπότε... θα πρέπει να βάλω δικηγόρο!!!

- - - Updated - - -

στο my cosmote... ως πάγιο εμφανίζει 28ε για κάθε ένα !!!

----------


## DrB

Και σε μενα λεει το ιδιο (παγιο 28) αλλά στον λογαριασμό εχει "έκπτωση λόγω ανανέωσης συμβασης σύνδεσης" που φέρνει το σύνολο σε κατι λογικο (και αυτό που περίμενα), 19,10 σύνολο που είναι το παγιο για σχεδόν 2 μήνες. Στον τελευταίο μου λογαριασμό για την σταθερή δεν εχει τα 2 ευρώ.

Λες να πέτυχα (μιας και ήμουν από τους πρώτους) καλης μεταχείρισης και μετα (που ειδαν το πολυ ενδιαφέρον) να το αλλαξαν ;

- - - Updated - - -

Στις 8 Αυγούστου αλλαξα το πρόγραμμα.

- - - Updated - - -

Αλλα το περίεργο σε εσένα είναι πως η καινούργια σύνδεση είναι η ακριβή ;

- - - Updated - - -

Λες να σε εχουνε ακριβά γιατί τα έχεις μόνο στο 4G (από ότι θυμάμαι) και όχι μαζι με σύνδεση ADSL/VDSL του ΟΤΕ ;

----------


## puntomania

..χάσανε το μέτρημα των GB σε κάθε speedbooster... και ψάχνουν τρόπο να την κάνουν!!!

- - - Updated - - -

από την στιγμή που υπάρχει η ηχογραφημένη κλήση... θα βρεθεί η άκρη... θέλουν δεν θέλουν!!!

----------


## newbye

Μέλος σε γειτονικό forum που η δουλειά του έχει να κάνει με την cosmote ανέφερει ότι "_Από σήμερα (25/09/2018) ξεκίνησε η μετατροπή από το παλιο στο νέο με 9,90€. Αν έχει λήξει το συμβόλαιο σου στο παλιό booster μέσω ανανεώσεις συμβολαίου μπορείς να πας στο νέο με 9,90€.  Επίσης "Θα πρέπει να πας σε ένα κατάστημα και να ενημερωθείς αναλυτικά αν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η έκπτωση στο πάγιο έτσι ώστε να βγαίνει 9,90_€"

Εγώ είδα τα DATA του booster από 40GB να γεμίζουν ξαφνικά σε 100GB χωρίς καμία ενημέρωση, ενώ έχω φάει άκυρα για την αλλαγή και παράλληλα στο συμβόλαιο στην εφαρμογή γράφει 40GB! Τι να πω! Έχει μπλέξει πολύ το θέμα.

----------


## puntomania

> Μέλος σε γειτονικό forum που η δουλειά του έχει να κάνει με την cosmote ανέφερει ότι "_Από σήμερα (25/09/2018) ξεκίνησε η μετατροπή από το παλιο στο νέο με 9,90€. Αν έχει λήξει το συμβόλαιο σου στο παλιό booster μέσω ανανεώσεις συμβολαίου μπορείς να πας στο νέο με 9,90€.  Επίσης "Θα πρέπει να πας σε ένα κατάστημα και να ενημερωθείς αναλυτικά αν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η έκπτωση στο πάγιο έτσι ώστε να βγαίνει 9,90_€"
> 
> Εγώ είδα τα DATA του booster από 40GB να γεμίζουν ξαφνικά σε 100GB χωρίς καμία ενημέρωση, ενώ έχω φάει άκυρα για την αλλαγή και παράλληλα στο συμβόλαιο στην εφαρμογή γράφει 40GB! Τι να πω! Έχει μπλέξει πολύ το θέμα.




το ξεκίνησαν από χτες... γιατί είδαν την πατάτα που κάνανε.... με πήραν και μου είπαν οτι θα μου το κάνουν να βγαίνει στα 9.9 για την γραμμή που έγινε μετατροπή απο τα 40 στα 100

για την καινούργια που έκανα την 2η μου είπαν οτι θα είναι οκ στον επόμενο λογαριασμό


όπως και να έχει.. θα πληρώσω τον μισό λογαριασμό τώρα... και θα περιμένω τον επόμενο...

----------


## puntomania

..με πήραν τώρα τηλ.... και που είπαν ότι θα το φτιάξουν και ότι στον επόμενο θα είναι 7,9 στο λογαριασμό της κινητής... κάτι για εκπτώσεις...κάτι για μη επιδότηση και ιστορίες για αγρίους. τους είπα ότι πλήρωσα έναντι... και θα δούμε στους επόμενους....


δεν γνώριζαν ότι έχει συμβεί και σε άλλους....


εσείς τι κάνετε?

----------


## DoSMaN

> ..με πήραν τώρα τηλ.... και που είπαν ότι θα το φτιάξουν και ότι στον επόμενο θα είναι 7,9 στο λογαριασμό της κινητής... κάτι για εκπτώσεις...κάτι για μη επιδότηση και ιστορίες για αγρίους. τους είπα ότι πλήρωσα έναντι... και θα δούμε στους επόμενους....
> 
> 
> δεν γνώριζαν ότι έχει συμβεί και σε άλλους....
> 
> 
> εσείς τι κάνετε?


Εγώ έχω μπλέξει λίγο με τη δουλειά και δεν έχω ασχοληθεί...
Είναι στο όνομα του πατέρα μου το booster και έτσι δε ξέρω αν μου πουν τίποτα...
Εκτός αν το παίξω ο πατέρας μου...

----------


## john_tsi

Εγώ είχα το 40άρι στα 9,90 € και προφανώς επειδή τελείωσε η 18μηνη δέσμευση που είχα ο λογαριασμός που εκδόθηκε σήμερα είναι στα 14,56 €.
Την επιλογή για να πάω στο νέο πακέτο με τα 100GB μου την δίνει on line στα 28 €.  :Evil: 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση αν πάρω για διακοπή να μου το δώσουν στα 9,90 € και να μην πηγαίνω-φέρνουμε πάλι modem με διακοπές συμβολαίων και νέες συνδέσεις;

----------


## tetra1982

Παιδιά ερώτηση. Εχω VDSL 30αρι που συν΄δεεται στα 15 (αν εμενα με την 24αρα συνδεομαι στα 6 οποτε λεω τα 15 καλύτερα). Εβαλα το κινητό δίπλα στο σημειο που ειναι το router και εκανα speed test. Download μου εβγαλε (4G) 40,9. Εχω λοιπόν 3 ερωτήσεις.

1. Αν ενεργοποιήσω το Speed boost θα μου φέρουν διαφορετικό router και θα συνδέομαι στα 40.9+15=55,9Mbps;
2. Γραφει στην σελίδα της Cosmote πως εχει 100GB και μετά η ταχύτητα πέφτει στα 15. Αν το καταλαβαίνω σωστά αν βάλω ενα torrent 150GB θα κατεβάσει τα 100GB με (οσο πιανει στα 55,9) και τα τελευταία 50GB με (οσο πιανει στα 15+15 απο την VDSL), σωστά; Μόλις ομως η ταχύτητα πέσει στα 15 δεν εχει οριο δεδομένων. Αν ισχύει αυτό τότε είμαι ΟΚ καθώς έτσι κι αλλιώς συνδέομαι στα 15.
3. Υπάρχει τρόπος (εφ΄οσον ισχύουν τα παραπάνω) να πληρώσω κατι επιπλεον και να ανεβουν τα MB;

----------


## Constantine4

> Παιδιά ερώτηση. Εχω VDSL 30αρι που συν΄δεεται στα 15 (αν εμενα με την 24αρα συνδεομαι στα 6 οποτε λεω τα 15 καλύτερα). Εβαλα το κινητό δίπλα στο σημειο που ειναι το router και εκανα speed test. Download μου εβγαλε (4G) 40,9. Εχω λοιπόν 3 ερωτήσεις.
> 
> 1. Αν ενεργοποιήσω το Speed boost θα μου φέρουν διαφορετικό router και θα συνδέομαι στα 40.9+15=55,9Mbps;
> 2. Γραφει στην σελίδα της Cosmote πως εχει 100GB και μετά η ταχύτητα πέφτει στα 15. Αν το καταλαβαίνω σωστά αν βάλω ενα torrent 150GB θα κατεβάσει τα 100GB με (οσο πιανει στα 55,9) και τα τελευταία 50GB με (οσο πιανει στα 15+15 απο την VDSL), σωστά; Μόλις ομως η ταχύτητα πέσει στα 15 δεν εχει οριο δεδομένων. Αν ισχύει αυτό τότε είμαι ΟΚ καθώς έτσι κι αλλιώς συνδέομαι στα 15.
> 3. Υπάρχει τρόπος (εφ΄οσον ισχύουν τα παραπάνω) να πληρώσω κατι επιπλεον και να ανεβουν τα MB;


1.Θα σου φέρουν νέο εξοπλισμό (ρούτερ) και η ταχύτητα σου θα ανέβει κατά πολύ αν έχεις στην περιοχή σου 4G.
2.Από τι στιγμή που χωρίς Booster είσαι στα 15MPBS έτσι όταν καταναλώσεις τα GB του Booster θα σε γυρίζει στο μέγιστο έως 15MPBS που σημαίνει πως θα σε πηγαίνει στα 30MPBS οπότε με την λογική είσαι κερδισμένος. Δεν ξέρω όμως πόσο θα πιάνεις όταν καταναλώσεις τα GB του Booster. Πχ ένας γείτονας που μένει ακριβώς απέναντι από το σπίτι μου όταν καταναλώσει τα διαθέσιμα GB του Booster το μέγιστο του πάει στα 12MPBS οπότε δεν γνωρίζω τη ταχύτητα θα πιάνεις εσύ μετά την κατανάλωσει δεδομένων!
3.Αν δεν σε καλύβουν τα 100GB μπορείς να πάρεις τηλέφωνο στην Cosmote και να ζητήσεις παραπάνω GB αλλά δεν γνωρίζω σε τι τιμές το δίνουν.

Αν είμαι κάπου λάθος και γνωρίζει κάποιος καλύτερα ας βοηθήσει τον φίλο μας παραπάνω επειδή και εγώ
περιμένω αυτές τις ημέρες τον εξοπλισμό του Booster!

----------


## newbye

Το 4G (ADSL OFF) με τελειωμένα τα 100GB, το upload ήταν χαμηλό, αλλά συνήθως ξεπερνάει τα 4,5.

----------


## spirosgra

Το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά το speed booster μιας και από ότι είδα οι καμπίνες της περιοχής μου δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά στο χρονοδιάγραμμα ώστε να αναβαθμιστούν σε Vdsl. Αυτή τη στιγμή πιάνω ~8Mbps από τα 24 που πληρώνω εδώ και αρκετά χρονια. Αλήθεια δεν θα έπρεπε σε όσους δεν έχουν μια ταχύτητα της τάξης των 20Mbps να του παρέχουν δωρεάν το Booster, αφού πια υπάρχει λύση γιατί υπάρχουν ακόμα τα έως 24 από τη στιγμη που το πρόβλημα του χαλκού ξεπερνιέται εύκολα?

----------


## newbye

Αν ήταν δυνατόν θα έκοβα το ADSL και θα είχα μόνο το 4G. Όταν αποσυνδέω το ADSL έχω καλύτερο ping και γενικά σε απόκριση είναι πιο γρήγορο σε όλα. Αυτό γιατί έχουν σαν first priority το μάπα ADSL (max 3 Mbps) και έπειτα περνάει σε 4G. Έχει ξεκινήσει και μια εταιρία εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη που δίνει 4G 50-100mbps με 10-15€ το μήνα απεριόριστο αλλά ξέχασα πως λέγεται.

Επιπλέον σήμερα με πήρε η cosmote και είπε ότι και οι συνδρομητές παλαιότερου συμβολαίου (40GB) που δεν έχει λήξη, μπορούν να μεταβούν στο νέο (100GB) με 9,90€ & 24μηνη ανανέωση.

----------


## puntomania

> Επιπλέον σήμερα με πήρε η cosmote και είπε ότι και οι συνδρομητές παλαιότερου συμβολαίου (40GB) που δεν έχει λήξη, μπορούν να μεταβούν στο νέο (100GB) με 9,90€ & 24μηνη ανανέωση.


εμ ναι..μετά την φασαρία που έγινε.. λογικό!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν ήταν δυνατόν θα έκοβα το ADSL και θα είχα μόνο το 4G. Όταν αποσυνδέω το ADSL έχω καλύτερο ping και γενικά σε απόκριση είναι πιο γρήγορο σε όλα. Αυτό γιατί έχουν σαν first priority το μάπα ADSL (max 3 Mbps) και έπειτα περνάει σε 4G.


ξεκούμπωσε την adsl και βάλτην σε άλλο ρούτερ...

----------


## Aosk

τον  μηνα 9,90e απο 40 στα 100 gb??
πηγα στον γερμανο πριν 1 μηνα και μου ειπαν πως δεν γινεται μονο σε καινουργιες συνδεσεις μπορουν !!

----------


## puntomania

> τον  μηνα 9,90e απο 40 στα 100 gb??
> πηγα στον γερμανο πριν 1 μηνα και μου ειπαν πως δεν γινεται μονο σε καινουργιες συνδεσεις μπορουν !!


τώρα το κάνουν λέμε!!!

----------


## pier88

Παιδιά η ταχύτητα μου χωρίς την adsl και μόνο με 4g είναι μόνο 2 mbps,υπάρχει άλλος με το ίδιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## newbye

Υπάρχει κάποια δυνατότητα να απενεργοποιήσω το ADSL χωρίς να κοπεί το VOIP ωστέ να έχω internet μόνο από το 4G; Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς την SIM σε άλλη συσκευή να δούμε τι γίνεται;

update, ήταν απλό!



> απλά έκλεισα την επιλογή INTERNET στο Internet_ADSL

----------


## DoSMaN

> Παιδιά η ταχύτητα μου χωρίς την adsl και μόνο με 4g είναι μόνο 2 mbps,υπάρχει άλλος με το ίδιο πρόβλημα;


Εγώ το έχω το πρόβλημα αυτό... είτε με 100GB είτε χωρίς δεν αλλάζει τίποτα...
Επίσης και το upload μια από τα ίδια καμιά φορά και χειρότερα...

ΥΓ. πήρα τηλέφωνο σήμερα και τους έκανα παράπονα για το λογαριασμό και μου είπε η κοπέλα ότι αφορά νέες συνδέσεις...
Όταν της είπα γιατί δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά ότι είναι μόνο για νέες συνδέσεις και ότι οι παλιοί πληρώνουν παραπάνω, με έβαλε σε αναμονή και μετά μου είπε ότι το προώθησε για να με καλέσουν από Δευτέρα γιατί δε μπορεί να κάνει ή πει τώρα κάτι περισσότερο...

Για να δούμε τι θα μου πουν και τη Δευτέρα...

----------


## pier88

> Εγώ το έχω το πρόβλημα αυτό... είτε με 100GB είτε χωρίς δεν αλλάζει τίποτα...
> Επίσης και το upload μια από τα ίδια καμιά φορά και χειρότερα...
> 
> ΥΓ. πήρα τηλέφωνο σήμερα και τους έκανα παράπονα για το λογαριασμό και μου είπε η κοπέλα ότι αφορά νέες συνδέσεις...
> Όταν της είπα γιατί δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά ότι είναι μόνο για νέες συνδέσεις και ότι οι παλιοί πληρώνουν παραπάνω, με έβαλε σε αναμονή και μετά μου είπε ότι το προώθησε για να με καλέσουν από Δευτέρα γιατί δε μπορεί να κάνει ή πει τώρα κάτι περισσότερο...
> 
> Για να δούμε τι θα μου πουν και τη Δευτέρα...


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει το ρούτερ;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει το ρούτερ;


Δε ξέρω.. ίσως.. αυτό που ξέρω σίγουρα είναι πως όταν γίνεται το bonding, αντί να τρέχει το aDSL και να τραβάει το 4G όταν χρειάζεται, βλέπω ότι το 4G κάνει "takeover" και παίζει μόνο του μπάλα και η aDSL αγνοείται...
Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα, βγάλσιμο sim, ξανά μέσα (με restart και power off), εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις, να περάσω ξανά το firmware και γενικά ό,τι μπορούσα να δοκιμάσω, νομίζω ότι το δοκίμασα...

Δε ξέρω πως μπορώ να αποδείξω ότι φταίει το router και όχι τίποτα άλλο...

Όταν κλείνω το bonding, παίζει μια χαρά η aDSL...

----------


## Aosk

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει το ρούτερ;


Δεν φταιει το ρουτερ 

Όταν τους το είπα το πρόβλημα στο (τμημα κινητης)  πριν 2 
μηνες μου είπαν πως πρέπει να έρθει τεχνικός και πρέπει να δει την σταθερή αν είναι οκ 

Όταν ήρθε ο τεχνικός δεν βρήκε πρόβλημα στην σταθερη !!!
Μου έκανε αλλαγή του ρούτερ γιατί εκεί ήταν το πρόβλημα όπως είπε .

Επειδή δεν είχε μαζί του τέτοιο ρούτερ 
Με έστειλε  Γερμανό για αντικατάσταση με καινουργιο ,όταν το έβαλα έκανε ακριβώς τα ίδια 1up 2 down χωρίς dsl !

Χθες τους ξανά πηρα τηλ για το προβλημα  ,Απαντηση όλα οκ φαίνονται  και πως πρέπει να έρθει τεχνικός γιατί μπορεί να προέκυψε κάτι  στην σταθερη !!!!!!!!

----------


## macro

πιθανον να ειναι ο τροπος που κανει load balance το ρουτερ περνωντας σαν default gateway το 4G. Αυτο ειναι χαρακτηριστικο του LB και οχι προβλημα.

----------


## Aosk

αν ειναι ετσι  θα ηταν παντα σταθερα στα 2 down 1 up 

καποιες φορες δινει 45 down 5 up 

το ποιο λογικο ειναι να εχει φορτο η κεραια lte

----------


## Constantine4

Εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω αν μετά την κατανάλωσει τον 100GB
το ρούτερ πόσο up σου δίνει;

----------


## puntomania

> Εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω αν μετά την κατανάλωσει τον 100GB
> το ρούτερ πόσο up σου δίνει;


διάβασε λίγο πιο πίσω...

----------


## Constantine4

> διάβασε λίγο πιο πίσω...


Με 4.92 είμαι υπέρ καλυμμένος! 
Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου.

----------


## DrB

Για απλη ενημέρωση ….. ελαβα τον δεύτερο λογαριασμό (μετα την μετατροπή στο πρόγραμμα των 100GB) και το σύνολο ειναι ακριβως αυτό που πρέπει (7.90 ευρώ). Ποτε δεν τους πηρα τηλέφωνο για να ρωτήσω για τον πρώτο λογαριασμό.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Για απλη ενημέρωση ….. ελαβα τον δεύτερο λογαριασμό (μετα την μετατροπή στο πρόγραμμα των 100GB) και το σύνολο ειναι ακριβως αυτό που πρέπει (7.90 ευρώ). Ποτε δεν τους πηρα τηλέφωνο για να ρωτήσω για τον πρώτο λογαριασμό.


Εσένα σου ήρθε όπως και εμένα παραπάνω και δεν ρώτησες τι και πως και απλά το πλήρωσες;

----------


## DrB

Ναι, εχω αυτόματη εντολή για να πληρώνεται ο λογαριασμος. Η αλήθεια ειναι πως δεν ρώτησα γιατί μου φάνηκε σωστος (ξερω πως μερικοί φιλοι εδώ είχαν πρόβλημα).

Η επετιος του λογαριασμού μου ειναι στις 6 του μηνα. Ο τρόπος που φενεται να δουλεύει ο λογαριασμος ειναι τον λαμβάνεις στις 6 Σεπτεμβρίου (για παράδειγμα) και αφορά την περίοδο 6 Σεπτεμβρίου με 6 Οκτωβρίου και πληρώνεται στις 6 Οκτωβρίου.

Εγω εκανα αλλαγη στις 8 Αυγούστου. Βέβαια ο λογαριασμος για 6 Αυγ - 6 Σεπ είχε ήδη βγει στα 3.50 επομένως στον επόμενο λογαριασμό όχι μόνο πρεπει να πληρωσω τα 9.9 της ερχόμενης περιόδου (6 Σεπ - 6 Οκτ) αλλα και την διαφορά (περίπου 9.9 - 3.5) για την προηγούμενη (6 Αυγ - 6 Σεπ). Το σύνολο βγαίνει 16.30. Επίσης νομίζω τα 2 ευρώ που πανε στην σταθερή ξεκινουν απο τον επόμενο λογαριασμό (περιμένω το λογαριασμό της σταθερής για να το επιβεβαιωσω) και έτσι βγαίνει λιγο πολύ το σύνολο.

- - - Updated - - -

Ο πρώτος λογαριασμος μου ήρθε 19.10 ευρω.

----------


## Constantine4

Καλημέρα μόλις παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό του Home Speed Booster
αλλά το θέμα μου είναι πως το τοποθετώ. Βγάζω το παρόν ρούτερ τις Cosmote και συνδέω το Booster;

----------


## DrB

Κανε ενα/δυο speedest με το παλιο πρώτα και μετα απλως βγάλε το παλιο και βαλε το καινούργιο … μετα ξανακάνε ενα/δυο speedtest …...

----------


## Constantine4

Ωραία δηλαδή να αποσυνδέσω το ρούτερ που έχω τώρα και να συνδέσω μόνο το booster;

----------


## striker10

μολις το παρηγγειλα κ εγω, μπας κ δω ασπρη μερα
adsl με το ζορι 2,5-3 mbps so far.....και συνεχιζω να ελπιζω

θα ενημερωσω για εντυπωσεις. ποσες μερες αραγε κανει?

----------


## gmdb

Απάντηση στο μήνυμα του DrB 
Από 8/8  μέχρι 6/9 χρεώνουν χρήση και όχι το πάγιο όπως θα έπρεπε...όσο και αν επέμενα ότι είναι παράλογο, η υπάλληλος έλεγε ότι αυτή ειναι η τακτική τους. Αν άλλαζες 5/8 ή 6/8 όλα θα ήταν εντάξει

----------


## puntomania

> Απάντηση στο μήνυμα του DrB 
> Από 8/8  μέχρι 6/9 χρεώνουν χρήση και όχι το πάγιο όπως θα έπρεπε...όσο και αν επέμενα ότι είναι παράλογο, η υπάλληλος έλεγε ότι αυτή ειναι η τακτική τους. Αν άλλαζες 5/8 ή 6/8 όλα θα ήταν εντάξει


Ποια χρήση...Και πιο πάγιο? Αφού μια είναι η χρέωση!!! Εγώ περιμένω τον επόμενο... να δω τι διορθώσαν...Και βλέπουμε!!!

----------


## gmdb

Το πάγιο είναι τα 9.90...αυτοί χρέωσαν τα γίγα που κατανάλωσε από 8/8 μέχρι 6/9....αυτό ΜΟΝΟ από την αλλάγη μέχρι την έκδοση του επόμενου λογαριασμού.

----------


## DoSMaN

Οπότε το ίδιο έγινε και σε μένα;;
Από περίπου 30/08 που άλλαξα από το παλιό στο νέο μέχρι και τις 20/09 που έγινε η έκδοση του νέου λογαριασμού με χρέωναν τα giga;;;

----------


## DrB

> Ωραία δηλαδή να αποσυνδέσω το ρούτερ που έχω τώρα και να συνδέσω μόνο το booster;


Ναι (δεν θυμάμαι πια ειναι η default διεύθυνση, νομίζω 192.168.1.1).

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως (για τον λογαριασμό) τώρα που ειναι ΟΚ εγω δεν πειράζω τίποτα  :Smile:

----------


## Constantine4

> Πάντως (για τον λογαριασμό) τώρα που ειναι ΟΚ εγω δεν πειράζω τίποτα


Με λίγα λόγια; :P

----------


## DoSMaN

Με πήραν τώρα μόλις από Cosmote για το παράπονο που έκανα για τον τιμοκατάλογο, μου είπαν ότι είναι ΜΟΝΟ για νέες συνδέσεις και μπορούν να μου κάνουν μια έκπτωση 20% για πέσει από τα 24 κάτι στα 14 κάτι αλλά μέχρι εκεί.
Δεν δέχονται ότι είναι λάθος και δεν θέλουν να κάνουν τίποτα...

Μου είπαν είτε θα το δεχτώ είτε όχι... επακριβώς τα λόγια της κοπέλας που με κάλεσε. Της είπα ότι είναι παραπλανητική διαφήμιση και μου είπε ότι αν θέλω να πάω στο κατάστημα που πήγα και να με γυρίσει πίσω στα 40...
Μέχρι και σήμερα στη σελίδα τους ΔΕΝ αναφέρει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ότι αφορά νέες συνδέσεις...

Θα προχωρήσω σε καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ για αρχή και βλέπουμε.

----------


## puntomania

> Με πήραν τώρα μόλις από Cosmote για το παράπονο που έκανα για τον τιμοκατάλογο, μου είπαν ότι είναι ΜΟΝΟ για νέες συνδέσεις και μπορούν να μου κάνουν μια έκπτωση 20% για πέσει από τα 24 κάτι στα 14 κάτι αλλά μέχρι εκεί.
> Δεν δέχονται ότι είναι λάθος και δεν θέλουν να κάνουν τίποτα...
> 
> Μου είπαν είτε θα το δεχτώ είτε όχι... επακριβώς τα λόγια της κοπέλας που με κάλεσε. Της είπα ότι είναι παραπλανητική διαφήμιση και μου είπε ότι αν θέλω να πάω στο κατάστημα που πήγα και να με γυρίσει πίσω στα 40...
> Μέχρι και σήμερα στη σελίδα τους ΔΕΝ αναφέρει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ότι αφορά νέες συνδέσεις...
> 
> Θα προχωρήσω σε καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ για αρχή και βλέπουμε.


και μένα στην αρχή κάτι τέτοιο μου είπαν... το αρνήθηκα και ζήτησα οτι μου είπαν στο τηλ οταν έγινε η μετατροπή, μου είπαν οχι... και είπα οτι θα μτο αναθέσω το θέμα στο νομικό μου... γιατί είναι απάτη αυτό που κάνουν.   την ίδια μέρα νομίζω με ξανα πήραν τηλ... και μου είπαν οτι θα το κάνουν να βγαίνει στα 9.9...

αν το κάνανε τελικά... δεν το ξέρω... περιμένω τον λογαριασμό... να δω τι θα γράφει.

αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι οτι δεν συνεννοήθηκαν μεταξύ τους... η σταθερή με την κινητή για το πακέτο.


μην δεχτής να πας στο 40αρι πίσω.


ζήτα απλά αυτό που διαφημίζουν... με τα 9,9 για 24μήνες...κτλ.

πουθενά δεν γράφει όλα αυτά που λένε!!!

----------


## DoSMaN

> και μένα στην αρχή κάτι τέτοιο μου είπαν... το αρνήθηκα και ζήτησα οτι μου είπαν στο τηλ οταν έγινε η μετατροπή, μου είπαν οχι... και είπα οτι θα μτο αναθέσω το θέμα στο νομικό μου... γιατί είναι απάτη αυτό που κάνουν.   την ίδια μέρα νομίζω με ξανα πήραν τηλ... και μου είπαν οτι θα το κάνουν να βγαίνει στα 9.9...
> 
> αν το κάνανε τελικά... δεν το ξέρω... περιμένω τον λογαριασμό... να δω τι θα γράφει.
> 
> αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι οτι δεν συνεννοήθηκαν μεταξύ τους... η σταθερή με την κινητή για το πακέτο.
> 
> 
> μην δεχτής να πας στο 40αρι πίσω.
> 
> ...


Ο υπεύθυνος του τμήματος παραπόνων, γύρισε και μου είπε (γελάστε ελεύθερα) ότι με αστεράκι _γράφει ξεκάθαρα_ ότι αφορά νέες συνδέσεις...



> *Η τιμή περιλαμβάνει ΦΠΑ 24%, δεν υπόκειται σε Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής και Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας 5% _και αφορά συνδέσεις 24μηνης διάρκειας_


Του απάντησα "που είναι το ξεκάθαρο σε αυτό;;;" και απαντάει "έτσι αναφέρονται οι νέες συνδέσεις στο κομμάτι των πωλήσεων"...
Α.. και ότι επειδή λέει ότι σου δίνουν εξοπλισμό... (οπότε αν είσαι ήδη συνδρομητής, δε μπορείς να πάρεις άλλο... άρα είναι νέα σύνδεση...)

Κλαίνε και οι ρέγγες με αυτά που γίνονται...

Εννοείται ότι δε δέχτηκα ούτε το 20% ούτε επιστροφή στο προηγούμενο ούτε ακύρωση του λογαριασμού με κάποια πίστωση... τίποτα...!!!
Μόλις σχολάσω θα πάω σπίτι να συντάξω την ηλεκτρονική επιστολή στην ΕΕΤΤ...

----------


## emeliss

Δεν έχει σχέση η ΕΕΤΤ. Συνήγορος καταναλωτή και αν δεν βρεθεί άκρη, δικαστήριο.

----------


## puntomania

> Δεν έχει σχέση η ΕΕΤΤ. Συνήγορος καταναλωτή και αν δεν βρεθεί άκρη, δικαστήριο.


καλά... τις εγκρίσεις τιμών για τα προϊόντα τους... από την ΕΕΤΤ δεν της παίρνουν?

το πρόβλημα είναι οτι απ το πακέτο που προσφέρουν... σε άλλη τιμή το έχουν και σε άλλη το πουλάνε

----------


## emeliss

Ok, κάντε καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ τότε.  Τσάμπα θα πάνε φυσικά ως αναρμόδια αλλά δεν πειράζει.

----------


## Perarg

Ρε παιδιά πραγματικά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι γίνεται... Και δε μιλάω για τους λογαριασμούς μιας και βλέπω πως ακόμα κι εδώ επικρατεί μπάχαλο!

Το booster πιάνει full σήμα, excellent, με γαλάζιο χρωματάκι, 4G. Κάποιες λίγες στιγμές μέσα στη μέρα θα πιάσει 30-40Mbps αλλά θα κρατήσει μόνο για 5 λεπτά. Όλη την υπόλοιπη μέρα, θα δουλεύει με 1 - 1,5 Mbps. Τι στο καλό μπορεί να συμβαίνει; Αφού μπορεί να την πιάσει τη ριμάδα την ταχύτητα...

Δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω το firmware που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ στη σελίδα του (χωρίς να μπορώ να καταλάβω αν το δικό μου μηχανάκι φοράει νεότερο ή όχι) http://help.cosmote.gr/system/templa...01600000002604
Αλλά μου έγραψε στο uploading "Upgrade failed. Please choose the correct file."

Το προσπαθώ ανεξάρτητα από τη γραμμή του ADSL μου, σε χώρο στη σοφίτα του σπιτιού...

----------


## Aosk

Καλημερα
Τι πρέπει να κάνω για διακοπή bouster ???
Το 18μηνο τελειώνει 3 Δεκεμβρίου 2018

Τώρα μου ρίχνει και την adsl

1.40 down 0.60 up με dsl + lte

----------


## DoSMaN

Τα έχουν κάνει μπάχαλο και ούτε στο τεχνικό τμήμα γνωρίζουν το γιατί...
Και εγώ τις ίδιες ταχύτητες έχω...
Γενικά κάτι δεν πάει καλά είτε με το firmware είτε με τις κεραίες είτε γενικά με τον πΟΤΕ...!!!

----------


## pier88

Μόλις ξεπέρασα το όριο των 100gb και η ταχυτητά μου κλείδωσε στα 15 Mbps συνολικά κι όχι adsl +  15 Mbps.

----------


## Perarg

Να βάλω κι άλλη μία παράμετρο στην εξίσωση...

Με ταχύτητες που δεν ξεπερνούν το 1,5Mbps down και 0,3Mbps up, το σερφάρισμα προβληματικό, το downloading για γέλια (22 hours, 2 days κι άλλα τέτοια πετυχημένα)...
οι βιντεοκλήσεις μέσω messenger άψογες! Μας βλέπουν και τους βλέπουμε με τέλεια εικόνα χωρίς σπασίματα.
Επίσης, remote support τύπου AnyDesk και TeamViewer να δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα...

Έχετε καμιά εξήγηση;

----------


## puntomania

> Να βάλω κι άλλη μία παράμετρο στην εξίσωση...
> 
> Με ταχύτητες που δεν ξεπερνούν το 1,5Mbps down και 0,3Mbps up, το σερφάρισμα προβληματικό, το downloading για γέλια (22 hours, 2 days κι άλλα τέτοια πετυχημένα)...
> οι βιντεοκλήσεις μέσω messenger άψογες! Μας βλέπουν και τους βλέπουμε με τέλεια εικόνα χωρίς σπασίματα.
> Επίσης, remote support τύπου AnyDesk και TeamViewer να δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα...
> 
> Έχετε καμιά εξήγηση;


σίγουρα υπάρχει κάποιο φιλτράρισμα στην κίνηση... σε δοκιμές που κάνω... τα 2 booster μου... μέσω vpn το καθένα στο mikrtoik chr vps που έχω.... αν κάνω speed test μεταξύ τον mikrotik... έχω upload κοντά στα 9mbps... ενώ οταν βάζω της κάμερες να δω... δεν πάει πάνω απο 2.5mbps... κάτι φταίει αλλά δεν βρίσκω το τι... γιατι όλα περνάνε μεσα απο vpn οπότε ο πάροχος δεν ξέρει τι περνάει... τι να πω!!!

----------


## Dimitrisoad

Καλησπερα παιδια, ειμαι συνδρομητης στην wind (γελαστε ελευθερα) και το συμβολαιο μου ληγει σε λιγοτερο απο εναν μηνα οποτε και εχω αρχισει και ψαχνομαι για κατι καλυτερο. εχω 24αρα γραμμη και πιανω 12down (σπανια θα πεσει, ποτε δεν θα ανεβει παραπανω) και 1 down (στην καλυτερη). Μενω μολις 20-30 μετρα απο το καφαο (ετσι τα λενε ακομα?) και μου εχουν δημιουργηθει οι εξης αποριες, 1) Σε περιπτωση που βαλω vdsl 50αρα ποσα πιστευεται οτι θα πιασω? ξερω παιζει ρολο η καλωδιωση της οικοδομης αλλα με βαση αυτο που μου δινει η wind δεν μπορει να σημαινει οτι πχ θα πιασω 40-45 με την 50αρα? και απορια ΝΟ 2) 50αρα vdsl Ή 30αρα + speed boost+πιθανο μπλεξιμο? :P

Y.Γ Δεν ειμαι απο θεσσαλονικη μην πειτε για INALAN

----------


## Perarg

> σίγουρα υπάρχει κάποιο φιλτράρισμα στην κίνηση...


Μια σκέψη... Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να χρησιμοποιήσει κυρίως πληρωμένο VPN (π.χ. CyberGhost VPN) για να περάσει όλη την κίνηση από εκεί μήπως κι έτσι ο ΟΤΕ αφού δεν καταλαβαίνει τα πακέτα, δεν περιορίζει και την ταχύτητα;

----------


## puntomania

> Μια σκέψη... Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να χρησιμοποιήσει κυρίως πληρωμένο VPN (π.χ. CyberGhost VPN) για να περάσει όλη την κίνηση από εκεί μήπως κι έτσι ο ΟΤΕ αφού δεν καταλαβαίνει τα πακέτα, δεν περιορίζει και την ταχύτητα;


το vps που έχω είναι στη Γερμανία... και από εδώ για εκεί με ovpn πάω... οπότε δεν μπορεί να ξέρει τι περνάω απ την γραμμή!!!

----------


## Perarg

> το vps που έχω είναι στη Γερμανία... και από εδώ για εκεί με ovpn πάω... οπότε δεν μπορεί να ξέρει τι περνάω απ την γραμμή!!!


Οπότε είναι αδύνατον θεωρητικά να φιλτράρει την κίνηση. 'Η θα έχει ένα γενικό "κόφτη" ή όχι. Μετά από 66 σελίδες thread, έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω πως δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία με τα πειράματα του ΟΤΕ

----------


## Aosk

Πρεπει να  φιλτράρει την κίνηση 

Πως παρεχουν τοτε  προγραμμα  ιντερνετ κινητης  Play Now Unlimite 

Άπειρα GB για χρήση των Video και Μουσική σε YouTube, Netflix, COSMOTE TV GO, Amazon Prime Video, Mubi, Apple Music, Spotify, Tidal και Deezer

----------


## Perarg

> Πρεπει να  φιλτράρει την κίνηση 
> 
> Πως παρεχουν τοτε  προγραμμα  ιντερνετ κινητης  Play Now Unlimite 
> 
> Άπειρα GB για χρήση των Video και Μουσική σε YouTube, Netflix, COSMOTE TV GO, Amazon Prime Video, Mubi, Apple Music, Spotify, Tidal και Deezer


Γενικά μιλώντας, φυσικά και μπορούν να φιλτράρουν. Εννοώ η τεχνογνωσία υπάρχει εδώ και χρόνια, έχουν το μαχαίρι και το καρπούζι και μπορούν να το κάνουν όπου θέλουν. Στο Play Now Unlimited που λες, έχει νόημα να το κάνουν μιας και προσφέρουν απεριόριστη κίνηση σε κάποιες συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες. Το Speed Booster όμως δεν έχει κάπου αναφορά για τέτοιους περιορισμούς. Ούτε στα χοντρά, ούτε στα ψιλά γράμματα. Θα είχε πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον αν με κάποιο τρόπο μπορούσαμε να το εξακριβώσουμε αυτό  :Smile:

----------


## Aosk

[QUOTE=Perarg;6470977]Γενικά μιλώντας, φυσικά και μπορούν να φιλτράρουν. Εννοώ η τεχνογνωσία υπάρχει εδώ και χρόνια, έχουν το μαχαίρι και το καρπούζι και μπορούν να το κάνουν όπου θέλουν. Στο Play Now Unlimited που λες, έχει νόημα να το κάνουν μιας και προσφέρουν απεριόριστη κίνηση σε κάποιες συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες. Το Speed Booster όμως δεν έχει κάπου αναφορά για τέτοιους περιορισμούς. Ούτε στα χοντρά, ούτε στα ψιλά γράμματα. Θα είχε πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον αν με κάποιο τρόπο μπορούσαμε να το εξακριβώσουμε αυτό  :Smile: [

Μαλλον θα το εχουν στα ψιλα με  *  οπως εγραψε ο φιλος σε προηγουμενο  :Laughing:

----------


## DoSMaN

Και μετά από την επικοινωνία που είχα και στο FB μιας και είπα να εξαντλήσω όλες τις πιθανότητες να εξυπηρετηθώ...
Θα πάμε νομικά πλέον...

----------


## macro

Ναι........ τους κατατρομαξες τωρα!!!

----------


## newbye

> Και μετά από την επικοινωνία που είχα και στο FB μιας και είπα να εξαντλήσω όλες τις πιθανότητες να εξυπηρετηθώ...
> Θα πάμε νομικά πλέον...


Γύρνα στα 40GB, και μετά από λίγο καιρό κάνε αλλαγή στα 100GB σε κατάστημα.

----------


## DrB

> Μια σκέψη... Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να χρησιμοποιήσει κυρίως πληρωμένο VPN (π.χ. CyberGhost VPN) για να περάσει όλη την κίνηση από εκεί μήπως κι έτσι ο ΟΤΕ αφού δεν καταλαβαίνει τα πακέτα, δεν περιορίζει και την ταχύτητα;


Κατι μπορεί να γίνεται …… Η μεγαλη πλειονότητα της κίνησης για μενα ειναι με SSL VPN (με Draytek routers) επομένως ο COSMOTE δεν εχει ιδέα τι "μεταφέρω". Δεν εχω παρατηρήσει προβλήματα με την κίνηση εκτός όταν το 4G ειναι πολύ φορτωμένο.

----------


## Perarg

> Κατι μπορεί να γίνεται …… Η μεγαλη πλειονότητα της κίνησης για μενα ειναι με SSL VPN (με Draytek routers) επομένως ο COSMOTE δεν εχει ιδέα τι "μεταφέρω". Δεν εχω παρατηρήσει προβλήματα με την κίνηση εκτός όταν το 4G ειναι πολύ φορτωμένο.


Έχεις δουλέψει το Huawei μόνο του με 4G (εννοώ χωρίς DSL κουμπωμένη επάνω του) για να είναι πιο safe τα συμπεράσματα;
Επίσης έκανες δοκιμή και χωρίς SSL VPN μήπως λέω μήπως κι έχεις καλές ταχύτητες έτσι κι αλλιώς; Οπότε το VPN δεν προσφέρει στη δική σου περίπτωση κάτι περισσότερο στην ταχύτητα;

----------


## DrB

> Έχεις δουλέψει το Huawei μόνο του με 4G (εννοώ χωρίς DSL κουμπωμένη επάνω του) για να είναι πιο safe τα συμπεράσματα;
> Επίσης έκανες δοκιμή και χωρίς SSL VPN μήπως λέω μήπως κι έχεις καλές ταχύτητες έτσι κι αλλιώς; Οπότε το VPN δεν προσφέρει στη δική σου περίπτωση κάτι περισσότερο στην ταχύτητα;


Όχι δεν εχω κανει τις δοκιμές που λες (και τώρα δεν μπορώ να τις κανω γιατί το Hybrid ειναι στην Χαλκιδικη και εγω είμαι Λονδίνο). Το VPN το εχω γιατί εχω κανει merged τα δυο LANs.

Εχω βέβαια full remote access στο δίκτυο στην Χαλκιδικη και βλέπω πως το VDSL ειναι 12.5 down και 3 up. Μετα βλέπω το traffic load και για παράδειγμα οι κάμερες ασφαλειας που εχω (η εγγραφή γίνεται στο Λονδίνο) χρησιμοποιούν καμιά 2mbs απο το up. Μετα κανω και remote streaming τηλεόρασης απο Χαλκιδικη που παίρνει 4-5mbps uncompressed SD (και πιο πολύ για HD). Επομένως βλέπω με μεγαλη σιγουριά που τερματίζει το up. Στα καλύτερα του (βράδυ) ειναι 8mbps στο σύνολο (λογικο ... 3 + 5). Στα χειρότερα ειναι 6mbps.

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης πριν καμιά 2-3 εβδομάδες υπήρχε πρόβλημα στον ΟΤΕ (στο land network) στην περιοχή μου στην Χαλκιδικη για 2-3 μερες. Εγω (απο Λονδίνο) δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα γιατι ολη η κίνηση πήγαινε απο το 4G (οι κάμερες έγγραφαν κανονικά κτλ). Κατά λάθος το είδα όταν τσέκαρα τα stats του VDSL. Επομένως για μενα σίγουρα δουλεύει όπως το περιγράφει ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Γύρνα στα 40GB, και μετά από λίγο καιρό κάνε αλλαγή στα 100GB σε κατάστημα.


Σε κατάστημα το έκανα... Σε Γερμανό...

----------


## newbye

> Σε κατάστημα το έκανα... Σε Γερμανό...


Εννοώ τώρα να γυρίσεις στα 40GB τηλεφωνικώς όπως σε πρότειναν και μετά από ένα μήνα πας στο κατάστημα και κάνεις την αλλαγή στα 100GB με 9.90€.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Εννοώ τώρα να γυρίσεις στα 40GB τηλεφωνικώς όπως σε πρότειναν και μετά από ένα μήνα πας στο κατάστημα και κάνεις την αλλαγή στα 100GB με 9.90€.


Μα ποια η διαφορά;;;
Σε κατάστημα πήγα και έκανα εξ' αρχής το 40άρι και σε κατάστημα πήγα και για το 100άρι...
Και λένε ότι στο 100άρι ΔΕΝ έχεις τα 9,90€. Γι' αυτό γίνεται ο χαμός!

Το 100άρι το παίρνεις λένε (αυτοί) μόνο αν είσαι ΝΕΟΣ συνδρομητής... σε καμία άλλη περίπτωση!!

----------


## puntomania

> Μα ποια η διαφορά;;;
> Σε κατάστημα πήγα και έκανα εξ' αρχής το 40άρι και σε κατάστημα πήγα και για το 100άρι...
> Και λένε ότι στο 100άρι ΔΕΝ έχεις τα 9,90€. Γι' αυτό γίνεται ο χαμός!
> 
> Το 100άρι το παίρνεις λένε (αυτοί) μόνο αν είσαι ΝΕΟΣ συνδρομητής... σε καμία άλλη περίπτωση!!


στο γερμανο τοτε τι σου ειχαν πει? υπάρχει τρόπος να αποδειχτεί οτι σου ειπαν οτι το παγιο θα ειναι 9.90 μετα την αλλαγή?

----------


## DoSMaN

> στο γερμανο τοτε τι σου ειχαν πει? υπάρχει τρόπος να αποδειχτεί οτι σου ειπαν οτι το παγιο θα ειναι 9.90 μετα την αλλαγή?


Στο Γερμανό που πήγα και έκανα την αλλαγή, μπήκα με τον πατέρα μου μέσα και λέω θέλω να κάνω αναβάθμιση στο cosmote booster από 40 σε 100.
Μου είπε οκ.. κανένα πρόβλημα, ζήτησαν ΑΦΜ ή σταθερό (δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι) βρήκαν του πατέρα μου τη σύνδεση, πάτησε να γίνει η αναβάθμιση και μου είπε "είσαι έτοιμος"...
Όλο αυτό δεν πήρε πάνω από 2-3 λεπτά... Δεν διευκρίνισα κάτι εγώ (λάθος μου) αλλά δε μου είπαν και εκείνοι τίποτα...

----------


## puntomania

> Στο Γερμανό που πήγα και έκανα την αλλαγή, μπήκα με τον πατέρα μου μέσα και λέω θέλω να κάνω αναβάθμιση στο cosmote booster από 40 σε 100.
> Μου είπε οκ.. κανένα πρόβλημα, ζήτησαν ΑΦΜ ή σταθερό (δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι) βρήκαν του πατέρα μου τη σύνδεση, πάτησε να γίνει η αναβάθμιση και μου είπε "είσαι έτοιμος"...
> Όλο αυτό δεν πήρε πάνω από 2-3 λεπτά... Δεν διευκρίνισα κάτι εγώ (λάθος μου) αλλά δε μου είπαν και εκείνοι τίποτα...


στείλε μια επιστολή εδώ.... σχετική με όλο το ιστορικό κτλ... ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...

----------


## newbye

> Μα ποια η διαφορά;;;
> Σε κατάστημα πήγα και έκανα εξ' αρχής το 40άρι και σε κατάστημα πήγα και για το 100άρι...
> Και λένε ότι στο 100άρι ΔΕΝ έχεις τα 9,90€. Γι' αυτό γίνεται ο χαμός!
> 
> Το 100άρι το παίρνεις λένε (αυτοί) μόνο αν είσαι ΝΕΟΣ συνδρομητής... σε καμία άλλη περίπτωση!!


Είμαι παλιός συνδρομητής στα 40GB και το συμβόλαιο δεν έχει λήξη! Με πήραν από την cosmote (πριν 1-2 εβδομάδες), και μου είπαν επίσημα 9,90€ πλέον για την αλλαγή στα 100GB. Το επιβεβαίωσα και με υπάλληλο καταστήματος.

----------


## DoSMaN

Εμένα λοιπόν γιατί μου λένε βλακείες και από το facebook και τηλεφωνικά;;;
Δε θέλω να μπλέξω με κατάστημα ξανά γιατί ούτε εκεί είσαι εξασφαλισμένος για κάτι...
Αν δεν σου το στείλουν γραπτώς δεν γίνεται να είσαι σίγουρος 100%.

----------


## puntomania

> Εμένα λοιπόν γιατί μου λένε βλακείες και από το facebook και τηλεφωνικά;;;
> Δε θέλω να μπλέξω με κατάστημα ξανά γιατί ούτε εκεί είσαι εξασφαλισμένος για κάτι...
> Αν δεν σου το στείλουν γραπτώς δεν γίνεται να είσαι σίγουρος 100%.


τηλεφωνικός είσαι.. γιατί υπάρχει η καταγραφή....

----------


## newbye

> Εμένα λοιπόν γιατί μου λένε βλακείες και από το facebook και τηλεφωνικά;;;
> Δε θέλω να μπλέξω με κατάστημα ξανά γιατί ούτε εκεί είσαι εξασφαλισμένος για κάτι...
> Αν δεν σου το στείλουν γραπτώς δεν γίνεται να είσαι σίγουρος 100%.


Η τιμή 9.90 βγήκε πριν 2 εβδομάδες. Εσύ έκανες την αλλαγή στο κατάστημα πολύ πιο πριν, οπότε σου λεν ότι δεν δικαιούσαι την προσφορά... γιατί είσαι παλιός! Γιαυτό λέω γύρνα στα 40GB και μετά από ένα μήνα στα 100GB για μπεις με το νέο συμβόλαιο των 24μηνών 9.90€.

----------


## striker10

καλημερα,

μια ερωτηση , δεν ξερω αν εχει ηδη απαντηθει.

το μπουστερ, λειτουργει με μια IP?

δηλαδη ειτε δινει απο την σταθερη γραμμη, ειτε περασει στην συνεχεια στο 4g, η IP ειναι η ιδια η μηπως μολις η σταθερη δεν επαρκει κ μπει το 4g πλεον η ΙΡ αλλαζει? 

ρωταω γιατι μαλλον χρειαζομαι η ΙΡ να παραμενει σταθερη.

χρησιμοποιω ενα tvbox , και βλεπω τηλεοραση μονο μεσω ιντερνετ, το οποιο μου κανει αρκετα κοληματα με την φτωχη 3αρα συνδεση που εχω. Αν το μπουστερ ερχεται να δωσει παραπανω ταχητητα μετα τα 3 mbs αλλα δινει την ταχυτητα μεσω αλλης ΙΡ το πιθανοτερο ειναι ειται το box να μη περνει την παραπανω ταχυτητα ειτε να μπλοκαρει, οποτε δωρο αδωρο το μπουστερ.

καμια γνωμη?

----------


## puntomania

> καλημερα,
> 
> μια ερωτηση , δεν ξερω αν εχει ηδη απαντηθει.
> 
> το μπουστερ, λειτουργει με μια IP?
> 
> δηλαδη ειτε δινει απο την σταθερη γραμμη, ειτε περασει στην συνεχεια στο 4g, η IP ειναι η ιδια η μηπως μολις η σταθερη δεν επαρκει κ μπει το 4g πλεον η ΙΡ αλλαζει? 
> 
> ρωταω γιατι μαλλον χρειαζομαι η ΙΡ να παραμενει σταθερη.
> ...


βάλε ξεχωριστό ρουτερ για την σταθερή γραμμή... και έχε το μπούστερ μόνο για την τηλεόραση

----------


## striker10

> βάλε ξεχωριστό ρουτερ για την σταθερή γραμμή... και έχε το μπούστερ μόνο για την τηλεόραση


ναι ακουγεται σωστο,

πρεπει να δω πως θα κανω την συνδεση , γιατι ειμαι μεσω τηλ κεντρου που δινει σε ολες τις πριζες λαν δικτυο στο σπιτι. πρεπει να βρω τροπο να συνδεσω το ενα ρουτερ στο κεντρο που θα δινει νετ στο σπιτι και να βρω τροπο να τραβηξω καλωδιο απο το δωματιο με τα μηχανηματα στο σαλονι για να συνδεσω το tvbox

ευχαριστω

----------


## puntomania

> ναι ακουγεται σωστο,
> 
> πρεπει να δω πως θα κανω την συνδεση , γιατι ειμαι μεσω τηλ κεντρου που δινει σε ολες τις πριζες λαν δικτυο στο σπιτι. πρεπει να βρω τροπο να συνδεσω το ενα ρουτερ στο κεντρο που θα δινει νετ στο σπιτι και να βρω τροπο να τραβηξω καλωδιο απο το δωματιο με τα μηχανηματα στο σαλονι για να συνδεσω το tvbox
> 
> ευχαριστω


αλλιώς.. μπορείς να τα ξεχωρίσεις με το δικό του ρουτερ το καθένα... και απο εκεί να τα βάλεις σε ένα μικροτικ ( όπου δρομολογείς την κάθε συσκευη΄όπως θες )... και από εκεί στο δίκτυο σου...

----------


## Constantine4

Το Booster καλό στις ταχύτητες του Down και του Up
αλλά γίνεται να μην με αφήνει να κάνω Streaming; Έχω 5.30 - 5.50 UpLink και Downlink 46MPBS
και μόλις πάω να ανοίξω Stream χτυπάει κόκκινο. Είχα μιλήσει με ένα παλικάρι από την υποστήριξει αλλά δεν ήξερα πολλά επί του θέματος.
Μου είπε ότι έστειλε μήνυμα στους τεχνικούς για να με καλέσουν αλλά ακόμα να χτυπήσει το σταθερό μετά από 3 ημέρες. Μήπως είχε κάποιος παρόμιο πρόβλημα?

----------


## puntomania

...ήρθε ο λογαριασμός του μήνα... το 1ο speed ειναι πάλι στα 15,50 ενω το 2ο στα 7,9.... + το υπόλοιπο του προηγούμενου λογαριασμού ( γιατί τον είχα πληρώσει έναντι στο ποσό που θα έπρεπε να είναι)... χμμμ

οπότε πάμε σε 2ο γύρο τηλεφωνημάτων και επιστολών... τι διάολο κάποια στιγμή θα το στρώσουν!!!

----------


## DoSMaN

> ...ήρθε ο λογαριασμός του μήνα... το 1ο speed ειναι πάλι στα 15,50 ενω το 2ο στα 7,9.... + το υπόλοιπο του προηγούμενου λογαριασμού ( γιατί τον είχα πληρώσει έναντι στο ποσό που θα έπρεπε να είναι)... χμμμ
> 
> οπότε πάμε σε 2ο γύρο τηλεφωνημάτων και επιστολών... τι διάολο κάποια στιγμή θα το στρώσουν!!!


Δεν πάνε καλά οι άνθρωποι εκεί...
Δεν το καταλαβαίνουν και νομίζουν ότι είναι σωστοί...!!!

Και μέχρι και τώρα που γράφω αυτό το ποστ, ακόμα δεν το διευκρινίζουν...

----------


## striker10

δοκιμασα το μπουστερ μονο του, χωρις συνδεση δσλ και ειναι απογοητευτικα αργο, ταχυτητα 3 τι στιγμη που το κινητο μου διπλα του δινει 40

τι πιστευετε?

----------


## Constantine4

> δοκιμασα το μπουστερ μονο του, χωρις συνδεση δσλ και ειναι απογοητευτικα αργο, ταχυτητα 3 τι στιγμη που το κινητο μου διπλα του δινει 40
> 
> τι πιστευετε?


Όταν το δοκιμάσω με DSL έχω 1.00MPBS μόλις το συνδέσω φτάνω μέχρι και 50MPBS.
Η κανονική γραμμή μου με το κανονικό τους ρούτερ φτάνει μέχρι 6MPBS. Εγώ εννοώ έχω έως 5Uplink φαντάσου πως ούτε Streaming δεν μπορώ να κάνω

----------


## striker10

"Όταν το δοκιμάσω με DSL έχω 1.00MPBS μόλις το συνδέσω φτάνω μέχρι και 50MPBS."

τι ακριβως εννοεις?

το 50 ποτε το εχεις?

----------


## Constantine4

Τα 50 τα έχω μόλις συνδέσω πάνω στο Booster και το καλώδιο τις DSL.
Βγάζοντας το DSL καλώδιο η ταχύτητες είναι τραγικές!

----------


## striker10

> Παιδιά η ταχύτητα μου χωρίς την adsl και μόνο με 4g είναι μόνο 2 mbps,υπάρχει άλλος με το ίδιο πρόβλημα;


ακριβως το ιδιο.....παιζει να το διορθωσες καπως? κανεις αλλος να ξερει τι συμβαινει?

----------


## pier88

> δοκιμασα το μπουστερ μονο του, χωρις συνδεση δσλ και ειναι απογοητευτικα αργο, ταχυτητα 3 τι στιγμη που το κινητο μου διπλα του δινει 40
> 
> τι πιστευετε?


Από cosmote που έχω μιλήσει μου είπαν ότι το booster δουλεύει μόνο πάνω στην γραμμή adsl και να μην βγάζω το καλώδιο.Εγώ πιάνω 2 mbps χωρίς την adsl.

----------


## Constantine4

Όποιος γνωρίζει από Streaming και μπορεί ας βοηθήσει μάγκες!




> Το Booster καλό στις ταχύτητες του Down και του Up
> αλλά γίνεται να μην με αφήνει να κάνω Streaming; Έχω 5.30 - 5.50 UpLink και Downlink 46MPBS
> και μόλις πάω να ανοίξω Stream χτυπάει κόκκινο. Είχα μιλήσει με ένα παλικάρι από την υποστήριξει αλλά δεν ήξερα πολλά επί του θέματος.
> Μου είπε ότι έστειλε μήνυμα στους τεχνικούς για να με καλέσουν αλλά ακόμα να χτυπήσει το σταθερό μετά από 3 ημέρες. Μήπως είχε κάποιος παρόμιο πρόβλημα?

----------


## striker10

> Από cosmote που έχω μιλήσει μου είπαν ότι το booster δουλεύει μόνο πάνω στην γραμμή adsl και να μην βγάζω το καλώδιο.Εγώ πιάνω 2 mbps χωρίς την adsl.


οκ να το δεχτω
το εβαλα στην αδσλ και το 3μιση που ειχα πριν μου το εκανε 2μιση

----------


## sdikr

> Όποιος γνωρίζει από Streaming και μπορεί ας βοηθήσει μάγκες!


σου έχει δοθεί απάντηση στο άλλο νημά.

Δεν υποστηρίζει mlp bonding

----------


## striker10

> οκ να το δεχτω
> το εβαλα στην αδσλ και το 3μιση που ειχα πριν μου το εκανε 2μιση


3μιση εννοω ειχα με το παλιο ρουτερ, το εβγαλα, εβαλα το μπουστερ με αδσλ και μου εκανε το down 2,5

----------


## puntomania

Υπάρχει περίπτωση... Στην πρώτη συνδεση που κάνει...να παντρεύεται το boosterμε την γραμμή... Και γι'αυτό να μην δίνει ταχύτητα μετά... Όταν είναι μόνο του?

----------


## Constantine4

> Δεν υποστηρίζει mlp bonding


Δηλαδή;

----------


## sdikr

> Δηλαδή;


Ρίξει μια ματιά εδώ,  mlppp

----------


## newbye

Στη Θεσσαλονίκη χωρίς ADSL 25down/5up μέχρι τα 100GB, μετά τα 100GB είμαι στα 15down/5up!

----------


## striker10

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση... Στην πρώτη συνδεση που κάνει...να παντρεύεται το boosterμε την γραμμή... Και γι'αυτό να μην δίνει ταχύτητα μετά... Όταν είναι μόνο του?


η πρωτη του συνδεση ηταν χωρις αδσλ
με ταχυτητα χαλια, περιπου 2-3

οταν το εβαλα στην αδσλ, ηταν χειροτερα

----------


## Constantine4

> Ρίξει μια ματιά εδώ, mlppp


Συγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία αλλά δεν γνωρίζω πάνω σε τέτοια θέματα και πάρα πολλά.
Από ότι κατάλαβα αν κάνω ότι λέει θα μπορώ να κάνω Streaming; + Θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα στην σύνδεση του ρούτερ;

----------


## puntomania

> Ρίξει μια ματιά εδώ,  mlppp


Δουλεύει αυτό με ΟΤΕ?

----------


## sdikr

> Δουλεύει αυτό με ΟΤΕ?


Οχι δεν δουλεύει, αυτό του λεω και πιο πάνω, γράφω οτι δεν υποστηρίζει mlppp bonding

----------


## puntomania

> Οχι δεν δουλεύει, αυτό του λεω και πιο πάνω, γράφω οτι δεν υποστηρίζει mlppp bonding


Θα ήταν δύσκολο να μας το προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ... Δηλαδή είναι θέμα εξοπλισμού του... ή απλά πολιτικής του.... ξέρουμε?

----------


## striker10

οι πρωτε2ς μου εντυπωσεις απο το μπουστερ απογουτευτικες

το κινητο μου δινει στο speedtest 40mbps down, το μπουστερ εχει 3 γραμμες σημα (51 strong) και μου δινει ΟΤΑΝ μου δινει 10 με το ζορι

επισης μου εχει κανει χειροτερη την adsl, εκει που ειχα κοντα στο 3 , τωρα στο 2 και αν.....

μιλησα με ΟΤΕ, ενοειται το εδωσαν βλαβη κ δεν ειχαν ιδεα τι αλλο να μου πουν. απο την πρωτη μερα βλαβη !!!!!

εχω 14 μερες υπαναχωρησης, φοβαμαι οτι για εκει παει η δουλεια

----------


## pier88

> οι πρωτε2ς μου εντυπωσεις απο το μπουστερ απογουτευτικες
> 
> το κινητο μου δινει στο speedtest 40mbps down, το μπουστερ εχει 3 γραμμες σημα (51 strong) και μου δινει ΟΤΑΝ μου δινει 10 με το ζορι
> 
> επισης μου εχει κανει χειροτερη την adsl, εκει που ειχα κοντα στο 3 , τωρα στο 2 και αν.....
> 
> μιλησα με ΟΤΕ, ενοειται το εδωσαν βλαβη κ δεν ειχαν ιδεα τι αλλο να μου πουν. απο την πρωτη μερα βλαβη !!!!!
> 
> εχω 14 μερες υπαναχωρησης, φοβαμαι οτι για εκει παει η δουλεια


Λογικά το κινητό σου θα έχει 4G+,το booster δεν έχει.Με το κινητό πιάνω 80mbps και με το booster 45-50.

----------


## striker10

> Λογικά το κινητό σου θα έχει 4G+,το booster δεν έχει.Με το κινητό πιάνω 80mbps και με το booster 45-50.


να δεχτω την απαντηση σου...

θα εβγαζε νοημα ΑΝ ειχα μονιμα την ταχυτητα στο 10-12 για παραδειγμα κ ασ μην ηταν στο 40 που ειναι το κινητο.

εδω ομως εχω το μπουστερ μια ωρα στο 2 , μετα για 10 λεπτα στο 12, μετα παλι στο 2 για αλλες 2 ωρες.....και παει λεγοντας

----------


## pier88

> να δεχτω την απαντηση σου...
> 
> θα εβγαζε νοημα ΑΝ ειχα μονιμα την ταχυτητα στο 10-12 για παραδειγμα κ ασ μην ηταν στο 40 που ειναι το κινητο.
> 
> εδω ομως εχω το μπουστερ μια ωρα στο 2 , μετα για 10 λεπτα στο 12, μετα παλι στο 2 για αλλες 2 ωρες.....και παει λεγοντας


Δεν υπάρχει μόνιμη ταχύτητα στο booster δυστυχώς,εγώ το πρωί μέχρι το μεσημέρι πιάνω 50+ mbps και το απόγευμα πέφτει ως και τα 15 mbps,μάλλον είναι θεμα κίνησης.

----------


## striker10

> Δεν υπάρχει μόνιμη ταχύτητα στο booster δυστυχώς,εγώ το πρωί μέχρι το μεσημέρι πιάνω 50+ mbps και το απόγευμα πέφτει ως και τα 15 mbps,μάλλον είναι θεμα κίνησης.


βλεπω να το επιστρεφω ..... περιμενω να δω ΑΝ κανει κατι ο ΟΤΕ στις επομενες μερες, αλλιως bye bye

ειναι ηδη πολυ ακριβη σαν υπηρεσια για κατι που επρεπε να μας παρεχουν ΔΩΡΕΑΝ σε εμας με τις προβληματικες γραμμες που δε μας δινουν vdsl

----------


## spirosgra

> Kατι που επρεπε να μας παρεχουν ΔΩΡΕΑΝ σε εμας με τις προβληματικες γραμμες που δε μας δινουν vdsl


Πόσο αληθές είναι αυτό!

----------


## striker10

με λιγα λογια, απο οσους ειχαμε προβλημα με τις αστειες ταχυτητες του μπουστερ, βρηκε κανεις καμια λυση?

----------


## DoSMaN

> με λιγα λογια, απο οσους ειχαμε προβλημα με τις αστειες ταχυτητες του μπουστερ, βρηκε κανεις καμια λυση?


Εγώ...

*Spoiler:*




			δεν βρήκα... και ακόμα ψάχνομαι για το λογαριασμό... σε 2 μέρες εκδίδεται ο νέος...
Τον περιμένω και αυτόν να δω τι θα γράψει και μετά θα περάσουμε όμορφα...

----------


## striker10

> Εγώ...
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			δεν βρήκα... και ακόμα ψάχνομαι για το λογαριασμό... σε 2 μέρες εκδίδεται ο νέος...
> Τον περιμένω και αυτόν να δω τι θα γράψει και μετά θα περάσουμε όμορφα...



καλημερα,
δε σε καταλαβα, βρηκες η δε βρηκες λυση για την ταχυτητα?

----------


## DoSMaN

> καλημερα,
> δε σε καταλαβα, βρηκες η δε βρηκες λυση για την ταχυτητα?


Όχι δεν βρήκα και αύριο ανανεώνεται το "πακέτο" και μαζί και ο νέος λογαριασμός...

----------


## striker10

ξερει κανεις που βρισκουμε αριθμο sim?

δεν βρηκα κατι μεσα στο κουτι.... μηπως το λεει στην συμβαση και δε το ειδα?

----------


## DoSMaN

Το λέει αν κάνεις είσοδο στο My cosmote λογαριασμό σου

----------


## kavouras

Παιδιά γνωρίζει κανείς αν μπορούμε να βάλουμε τη sim σε άλλο router, ώστε να παίζει πιο σωστά το 4g? Και σε εμένα μου έχει ταχύτητα 2-1, ενω πολύ σπάνια μπορεί να ανέβει χωρίς λόγο στα 40-15. Μετά απο λίγο πάλι 2-1.

----------


## newbye

Δοκίμασε στο κινητό.

----------


## puntomania

> Παιδιά γνωρίζει κανείς αν μπορούμε να βάλουμε τη sim σε άλλο router, ώστε να παίζει πιο σωστά το 4g? Και σε εμένα μου έχει ταχύτητα 2-1, ενω πολύ σπάνια μπορεί να ανέβει χωρίς λόγο στα 40-15. Μετά απο λίγο πάλι 2-1.


εγώ που δοκίμασα πριν κάτι μήνες σε κινητό... 3g στικακι σε η/υ  σε μικροτικ... δεν κατάφερα να το κάνω να δουλέψει... ενώ συνδέεται... δεν δίνει ιντερνετ



εν το μεταξύ... κάτι άλλαξε από χτες... και έχω 3 γραμμές σήμα τώρα που τα παρατήρησα... από 1-2 που είχα πριν... και τα έχω στο ίδιο σημείο με πριν!!!

- - - Updated - - -

βλέπω στα log τώρα....






το Haap Servers IP-Adresse : 80.107.225.81 τι είναι? και πια η διαφορά με το Bonding Tunnel IPv4-Adresse: 85.73.164.71




*Spoiler:*







2018-10-19 02:55:16	System	Notice	Bonding Start.
2018-10-19 02:55:15	System	Notice	Bonding Tunnel IPv4-Adresse: 85.73.164.71.
2018-10-19 02:48:59	System	Notice	Telekom-Filterlist Received.
2018-10-19 02:48:56	System	Notice	LTE Tunnel UP.
2018-10-19 02:48:56	System	Notice	Haap Servers IP-Adresse : 80.107.225.82.
2018-10-19 02:48:57	System	Notice	SNTP sync success,server ip:62.103.129.253,date:Fri Oct 19 02:48:57 2018,time zone:GMT+02:00.
2018-10-19 02:48:57	System	Notice	SNTP start sync.
2018-10-19 02:48:54	System	Notice	WAN connection Mobile:IPv4 connected.
2018-10-19 02:48:50	System	Error	LTE Tunnel DOWN.
2018-10-19 02:48:50	System	Notice	WAN connection Mobile:IPv4 disconnected.(50)
2018-10-19 01:53:04	System	Notice	Bonding Start.
2018-10-19 01:53:03	System	Notice	Bonding Tunnel IPv4-Adresse: 85.73.167.13.
2018-10-19 01:48:53	System	Notice	Telekom-Filterlist Received.
2018-10-19 01:48:52	System	Notice	SNTP sync success,server ip:62.103.129.253,date:Fri Oct 19 01:48:52 2018,time zone:GMT+02:00.
2018-10-19 01:48:52	System	Notice	SNTP start sync.
2018-10-19 01:48:50	System	Notice	LTE Tunnel UP.
2018-10-19 01:48:50	System	Notice	Haap Servers IP-Adresse : 80.107.225.81.
2018-10-19 01:48:49	System	Notice	WAN connection Mobile:IPv4 connected.
2018-10-19 01:48:42	System	Error	LTE Tunnel DOWN.
2018-10-19 01:48:42	System	Notice	WAN connection Mobile:IPv4 disconnected.(50)
2018-10-19 00:55:05	System	Notice	Bonding Start.
2018-10-19 00:55:05	System	Notice	Bonding Tunnel IPv4-Adresse: 85.73.162.3.
2018-10-19 00:48:46	System	Notice	Telekom-Filterlist Received.
2018-10-19 00:48:45	System	Notice	SNTP sync success,server ip:62.103.129.253,date:Fri Oct 19 00:49:01 2018,time zone:GMT+02:00.
2018-10-19 00:49:01	System	Notice	SNTP start sync.
2018-10-19 00:49:00	System	Notice	LTE Tunnel UP.
2018-10-19 00:49:00	System	Notice	Haap Servers IP-Adresse : 80.107.225.84.
2018-10-19 00:48:59	System	Notice	WAN connection Mobile:IPv4 connected.
2018-10-19 00:48:52	System	Error	LTE Tunnel DOWN.
2018-10-19 00:48:52	System	Notice	WAN connection Mobile:IPv4 disconnected.(50)
2018-10-18 00:52:02	System	Notice	SNTP sync success,server ip:62.103.129.253,date:Thu Oct 18 00:52:02 2018,time zone:GMT+02:00.










- - - Updated - - -

speedtest τώρα... σκέτα... χωρίς ADSL

με signal στα 51 και τα 2

1η γραμμή



2η γραμμή

----------


## DoSMaN

Με πήρανε τηλέφωνο πριν λίγο και μου είπαν σχετικά με τις επικοινωνίες που έστειλα (fb, mail, contact form, τηλέφωνο) ότι κακώς δεν ενημερώθηκα από το κατάστημα ότι θα ήταν στα 12€ η ανανέωση και όχι στα 9,90€, ωστόσο εφόσον θέλω να πάω στα 9,90€ θα με πάνε εκεί.

Τώρα το ζήτημα είναι ότι εγώ πλήρωσα το λογαριασμό τον προηγούμενο και σήμερα βγαίνει και ο 2ος... ρώτησα τι θα γίνει με αυτό και μου είπε ότι θα το κοιτάξει να δει τι μπορεί να γίνει.

btw ακόμα η ταχύτητα σήμερα που ανανεώθηκαν τα γίγα, εξακολουθεί να είναι στο 1-2mbit ΜΕ την adsl πάνω...

Δηλαδή και τα 2 μαζί ενεργά, δεν πιάνω πάνω από 2mbit. Αν απενεργοποιήσω το mobile η adsl δουλεύει κανονικά!

----------


## pier88

> Με πήρανε τηλέφωνο πριν λίγο και μου είπαν σχετικά με τις επικοινωνίες που έστειλα (fb, mail, contact form, τηλέφωνο) ότι κακώς δεν ενημερώθηκα από το κατάστημα ότι θα ήταν στα 12€ η ανανέωση και όχι στα 9,90€, ωστόσο εφόσον θέλω να πάω στα 9,90€ θα με πάνε εκεί.
> 
> Τώρα το ζήτημα είναι ότι εγώ πλήρωσα το λογαριασμό τον προηγούμενο και σήμερα βγαίνει και ο 2ος... ρώτησα τι θα γίνει με αυτό και μου είπε ότι θα το κοιτάξει να δει τι μπορεί να γίνει.
> 
> btw ακόμα η ταχύτητα σήμερα που ανανεώθηκαν τα γίγα, εξακολουθεί να είναι στο 1-2mbit ΜΕ την adsl πάνω...
> 
> Δηλαδή και τα 2 μαζί ενεργά, δεν πιάνω πάνω από 2mbit. Αν απενεργοποιήσω το mobile η adsl δουλεύει κανονικά!


Στο bonding είναι όλα up;

----------


## stefanos1999

> speedtest τώρα... σκέτα... χωρίς ADSL
> 
> με signal στα 51 και τα 2
> 
> 1η γραμμή
> 
> 
> 
> 2η γραμμή


Αυτό που παρατηρώ από τα διάφορα speedtest που ανεβαίνουν είναι το υψηλό latency, μου φαινεται μάλλον φταίει το huawei cat.4 μηχανάκι που δίνουν. Με κινητά στην Αθηνα το ping συνήθως κυμαίνεται από 11 έως 15-16ms.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Στο bonding είναι όλα up;


Όχι δεν είναι όλα.. το DSL Tunnel είναι μόνιμα κάτω αλλά έτσι ήταν και από την αρχή αλλά δεν είχα πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα πριν κανένα 6μηνο...
Έπιανα συνδυαστικά ένα 45... πριν κανά 3μηνο όμως ξεκίνησαν τα ζητήματα μαζί με όλους τους άλλους που παραπονιούνται για το συγκεκριμένο...

----------


## pier88

> Όχι δεν είναι όλα.. το DSL Tunnel είναι μόνιμα κάτω αλλά έτσι ήταν και από την αρχή αλλά δεν είχα πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα πριν κανένα 6μηνο...
> Έπιανα συνδυαστικά ένα 45... πριν κανά 3μηνο όμως ξεκίνησαν τα ζητήματα μαζί με όλους τους άλλους που παραπονιούνται για το συγκεκριμένο...


Άρα το πρόβλημα είναι στην adsl σου,δώσε βλάβη συνέχεια μέχρι να έρθει τεχνικος να το φτιάξει.
Στα settings εκεί που λέει Mobile network mode,τι ρύθμιση έχεις;

----------


## kavouras

> Δοκίμασε στο κινητό.


Παιδιά δοκίμασα να βάλω στο κινητό την κάρτα του speed booster, και ενω μου εμφανίζει κανονικά Cosmote 3g, όταν πάω να μπω στο internet μου γράφει "Δεν ήταν δυνατή η ενεργοποίηση του κινητού δικτύου δεδομένων. Δεν είστε συνδρομητής σε υπηρεσία δεδομένων κινητού δικτύου". 

Τους πήρα και τηλέφωνο στo τεχνικό τμήμα της cosmote, και ενω μου είχαν πει πως θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει στο κινητό, δεν ήξεραν τι να μου πουν και πως να το διορθώσουν για να δουλεύει στο κινητό.

Έχει δοκιμάσει άλλος να βάλει τη sim απο το huawei σε κινητό? Γιατί να μή δουλεύει? Να υπάρχει κλείδωμα της κάρτας με το imei του huawei?

----------


## pier88

> Παιδιά δοκίμασα να βάλω στο κινητό την κάρτα του speed booster, και ενω μου εμφανίζει κανονικά Cosmote 3g, όταν πάω να μπω στο internet μου γράφει "Δεν ήταν δυνατή η ενεργοποίηση του κινητού δικτύου δεδομένων. Δεν είστε συνδρομητής σε υπηρεσία δεδομένων κινητού δικτύου". 
> 
> Τους πήρα και τηλέφωνο στo τεχνικό τμήμα της cosmote, και ενω μου είχαν πει πως θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει στο κινητό, δεν ήξεραν τι να μου πουν και πως να το διορθώσουν για να δουλεύει στο κινητό.
> 
> Έχει δοκιμάσει άλλος να βάλει τη sim απο το huawei σε κινητό? Γιατί να μή δουλεύει? Να υπάρχει κλείδωμα της κάρτας με το imei του huawei?


Απο το σάιτ της cosmote:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Άρα το πρόβλημα είναι στην adsl σου,δώσε βλάβη συνέχεια μέχρι να έρθει τεχνικος να το φτιάξει.
> Στα settings εκεί που λέει Mobile network mode,τι ρύθμιση έχεις;


Πως είναι πρόβλημα της aDSL όταν χωρίς το mobile ενεργό, να πιάνω την κανονική ταχύτητα της aDSL (18mbit) και μόλις μπαίνει το mobile να πέφτει στα 1-2mbit;
Αντί να δουλεύει συνδυαστικά, φαίνεται ότι το mobile κάνει "takeover" στη γραμμή και υπερισχύει εκείνο...

----------


## pier88

> Πως είναι πρόβλημα της aDSL όταν χωρίς το mobile ενεργό, να πιάνω την κανονική ταχύτητα της aDSL (18mbit) και μόλις μπαίνει το mobile να πέφτει στα 1-2mbit;
> Αντί να δουλεύει συνδυαστικά, φαίνεται ότι το mobile κάνει "takeover" στη γραμμή και υπερισχύει εκείνο...


Internet Settings/  Mobile-Edit/Mobile network mode
Τι έχεις τσεκαρισμένο;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Internet Settings/  Mobile-Edit/Mobile network mode
> Τι έχεις τσεκαρισμένο;


Τα ίδια με σένα, αλλά έχω παίξει και με άλλες ρυθμίσεις χωρίς να δω διαφορά...

----------


## pier88

> Τα ίδια με σένα, αλλά έχω παίξει και με άλλες ρυθμίσεις χωρίς να δω διαφορά...


Εγώ θα ζητούσα αλλάγη router στη θέση σου.

----------


## chris_g92

Ρε φιλε ακριβως αυτο κανει και σε εμενα και μετα απο πολυ τηλεφωνο με τα παλικαρια του ΠΟΤΕ αποφασισαν οτι δεν εχω καλο σημα 4g σταθερα 2 γραμμες εν το μεταξυ.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Ρε φιλε ακριβως αυτο κανει και σε εμενα και μετα απο πολυ τηλεφωνο με τα παλικαρια του ΠΟΤΕ αποφασισαν οτι δεν εχω καλο σημα 4g σταθερα 2 γραμμες εν το μεταξυ.


Είναι χαζά τα παιδάκια εκεί...
Δε γίνεται το σήμα με το κινητό να είναι ΟΚ, με το booster να πιάνεις 2 στις 3 και να σου δίνει μόνο 1-2 mbit...
Με 2/3 γραμμές θα έπρεπε να πιάνεις τουλάχιστον 10-12 και με τρεις γραμμές τουλάχιστον 15-17 (και είναι τυχαία τα νούμερα...)

Και επαναλαμβάνω ότι αυτό δεν γινόταν πάντα... πριν 6 μήνες περίπου, δούλευε κανονικά, έτσι απλά/ξαφνικά "χάλασε" και δίνει τέτοια ταχύτητα...

----------


## chris_g92

Εκανα λαθος απαντηση εγω δεν εχω ακρβως το προβλημα σ , αλλα καταλαβαινω οτι σε κανεναν δεν λειτουργει σωστα. Ειχα βαλει πριν αρκετο καιρο δοκιμαστικα τα 40 gb και το εκοψα γιατι δεν μου εφταναν ουτε για 10 μερες. Δουλευε αψογα αλλα δεν αξιζε. Τωρα που ειδα τα 100 ειπα εδω ειμαστε. Κλειδωνω στα 2 mbps στο σπιτι μ αρα καταλαβαινεις οτι θα ηταν τελειο να λειτουργει σωστα. Ε οτι να ναι , κατεβαζω με 2mb/s βουτια στα 170kb/s και παει λεγοντας . Τελικα αφου δεν εβγαλε κανενας ακρη απο το τεχνικο κομματι και απο σταθερη και κινητη(μαλιστα μου λεγανε οτι πρωτη φορα το συναντουν αυτο) τελικα θμηθηκαν να μου πουν οτι δεν εχω καλο σημα στην κινητη με 2 γραμμες στις 3 στο booster.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Εκανα λαθος απαντηση εγω δεν εχω ακρβως το προβλημα σ , αλλα καταλαβαινω οτι σε κανεναν δεν λειτουργει σωστα. Ειχα βαλει πριν αρκετο καιρο δοκιμαστικα τα 40 gb και το εκοψα γιατι δεν μου εφταναν ουτε για 10 μερες. Δουλευε αψογα αλλα δεν αξιζε. Τωρα που ειδα τα 100 ειπα εδω ειμαστε. Κλειδωνω στα 2 mbps στο σπιτι μ αρα καταλαβαινεις οτι θα ηταν τελειο να λειτουργει σωστα. Ε οτι να ναι , κατεβαζω με 2mb/s βουτια στα 170kb/s και παει λεγοντας . Τελικα αφου δεν εβγαλε κανενας ακρη απο το τεχνικο κομματι και απο σταθερη και κινητη(μαλιστα μου λεγανε οτι πρωτη φορα το συναντουν αυτο) τελικα θμηθηκαν να μου πουν οτι δεν εχω καλο σημα στην κινητη με 2 γραμμες στις 3 στο booster.


Αυτό με το σήμα είναι δικαιολογίες για να μην παραδεχτούν ότι η υπηρεσία έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα...

----------


## puntomania

Με 1 γραμμή έπιανα περίπου 15-20 με 2 κοντά 40 και με 3 έχω πιάσει και 60

----------


## DoSMaN

> Με 1 γραμμή έπιανα περίπου 15-20 με 2 κοντά 40 και με 3 έχω πιάσει και 60


Εκεί θέλω να καταλήξω... ότι είτε υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο router ή κάτι δεν πάει καλά στο server που χρησιμοποιούν ή κάτι άλλο...
Δε γίνεται οι μισοί να παίζουν σωστά και οι μισοί όχι (όχι ότι αντιπροσωπεύουμε το 100% τον χρηστών της cosmote εδώ μέσα, αλλά οκ...)

----------


## striker10

Ακουστε εδω να τρελαθειτε

Παρελαβα μπουστερ, προσπαθω να κανω εγραφη στο mycosmote, με το που μου ζηταει το πιν, κανονικα μου το στελνουν στο τηλ επικοινωνιας για να το καταχωρησω κ να προχωρησει η εγγραφη.  ΟΧΙ ομως τοσο απλα. τα τσακαλια του ΟΤΕ στελνουν το πιν στο νουμερο που αντιστοιχει στο μπουστερ, το οποιο φυσικα κ δεν ειναι κινητο κ φυσικα κ δε το λαμβανω ποτε.
Κοντα μια βδομαδα και δεκαδεσ τηλεφωνα στο 13888, ΑΚΟΜΑ δε το εχουν λυσει, ιδεα δεν εχω ποσα gb εχω καταναλωσει....

----------


## puntomania

> Ακουστε εδω να τρελαθειτε
> 
> Παρελαβα μπουστερ, προσπαθω να κανω εγραφη στο mycosmote, με το που μου ζηταει το πιν, κανονικα μου το στελνουν στο τηλ επικοινωνιας για να το καταχωρησω κ να προχωρησει η εγγραφη.  ΟΧΙ ομως τοσο απλα. τα τσακαλια του ΟΤΕ στελνουν το πιν στο νουμερο που αντιστοιχει στο μπουστερ, το οποιο φυσικα κ δεν ειναι κινητο κ φυσικα κ δε το λαμβανω ποτε.
> Κοντα μια βδομαδα και δεκαδεσ τηλεφωνα στο 13888, ΑΚΟΜΑ δε το εχουν λυσει, ιδεα δεν εχω ποσα gb εχω καταναλωσει....


μόνο αυτοί μπορούν να το καταχωρίσουν... αφού ο αριθμός αυτός δεν έχει sms...

----------


## striker10

> μόνο αυτοί μπορούν να το καταχωρίσουν... αφού ο αριθμός αυτός δεν έχει sms...


και οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν εχουν καταχωρησει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και δεν μπορω να δω τιποτα με την σειρα μου στο mycosmote
Aν προσθεσουμε κ τις ασταθεισ ταχυτητες....ευκολα τους το γυρναω πισω. εχω δικαιωμα ως τισ 30 Οκτωβρη

----------


## DoSMaN

> και οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν εχουν καταχωρησει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και δεν μπορω να δω τιποτα με την σειρα μου στο mycosmote
> Aν προσθεσουμε κ τις ασταθεισ ταχυτητες....ευκολα τους το γυρναω πισω. εχω δικαιωμα ως τισ 30 Οκτωβρη


Γιατί δε γράφεσαι με το σταθερό τηλέφωνο ή/και το e-mail σου;
Εμένα ο πατέρας μου μόνο σταθερό έχει στο My Cosmote και OteTV και τον έγραψα μια χαρά εκεί χωρίς πρόβλημα...
Στη συνέχεια που έβαλα το booster, το σύνδεσα με το MyCosmote χωρίς πρόβλημα...

----------


## striker10

για καποιο λογο που δεν εξηγειται ο οτε εχει ορισει και στο σταθερο σαν τηλ επικοινωνιας ΜΟΝΟ το νουμερο του μπουστερ και κανενα αλλο

----------


## DoSMaN

Δοκίμασε να κάνεις εγγραφή ή είσοδο μέσω της εφαρμογής και να αλλάξεις από εκεί τα στοιχεία...
(είσοδο μπορείς να κάνεις και από τη σελίδα τους μέσω του QR code που σου δίνει εκεί, από την εφαρμογή)

Αλλά σίγουρα τα στοιχεία αυτά αλλάζουν...

----------


## striker10

τα ιδια......

για τα σκουπιδια στην κυριολεξια κ το μηχανημα τους κ η υπηρεσιες τους

----------


## newbye

Μην τα ισοπεδώνεις όλα, δημιούργησε COSMOTE id και μετά πρόσθεσε τους λογαριασμούς που θέλεις. Επιπλέον μπορείς να δεις τα GB που κατανάλωσες και στη σελίδα του booster στο Mobile Broadband Information.

----------


## DoSMaN

> [...]Επιπλέον μπορείς να δεις τα GB που κατανάλωσες και στη σελίδα του booster στο Mobile Broadband Information.


Καλά δεν είναι και το τρομερά αξιόπιστο εργαλείο αυτό...
Με ένα restart χάνονται τα στατιστικά...

----------


## newbye

> Καλά δεν είναι και το τρομερά αξιόπιστο εργαλείο αυτό...
> Με ένα restart χάνονται τα στατιστικά...


Δεν πειράζει, όσοι κάνουν συνέχεια restart στο booster, μάλλον δεν θα έχουν ξοδέψει και πολλά... :Razz:  Αυτό το έχει πάρει κανένας να μας πει εντυπώσεις;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Δεν πειράζει, όσοι κάνουν συνέχεια restart στο booster, μάλλον δεν θα έχουν ξοδέψει και πολλά... Αυτό το έχει πάρει κανένας να μας πει εντυπώσεις;


Έκλαψα να ξέρεις... αντί να έχει περισσότερες εικόνες του προϊόντος και να γράφει τίποτα περισσότερα πράγματα στα χαρακτηριστικά, γράφουν ότι δεν έχει ραδιόφωνο (!!!!!!!!!), Music Player (!!!!!!!) και touch screen...
Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## striker10

φιλε ειναι για τα σκουπιδια,

εξηγησα αναλυτικα γιατι δεν μπορω στο my cosmote  και στο COSMOTE id να δω τα gb μου. πανω απο μια εβδομαδα και κανεις στο 13888 δε μου λυνει το προβλημα.

επισης στην σελιδα του μπουστερ, στο πρωτο update, μηδενιζουν ολα. και πιστεψε με,  τα updates εδω ειναι συχνα και απαραιτητα

----------


## Aosk

> ξερει κανεις που βρισκουμε αριθμο sim?
> 
> δεν βρηκα κατι μεσα στο κουτι.... μηπως το λεει στην συμβαση και δε το ειδα?


Αν βάλεις την σιμ σε τηλέφωνο  και πάρεις τηλ σε άλλο κινητό θα δεις το αριθμό του μπουστερ για να κάνεις εγγραφή στο cosmote

----------


## striker10

> Αν βάλεις την σιμ σε τηλέφωνο  και πάρεις τηλ σε άλλο κινητό θα δεις το αριθμό του μπουστερ για να κάνεις εγγραφή στο cosmote


ναι κατανοητο, αλλα δεν ειναι ο αριθμος του μπουστερ το προβλημα. αυτον τον εχω. το προβλημα ειναι ο αριθμος πιν που στελνει ο ΟΤΕ για να ολοκληρωθει η εγραφη απο εμενα, αλλα το στελνει στο μπουστερ και ΟΧΙ στο τηλ επικοινωνιας που εχω δηλωσει.....
οποτε δε το λαμβανω το πιν και δεν γινεται η εγραφη

----------


## Aosk

> ναι κατανοητο, αλλα δεν ειναι ο αριθμος του μπουστερ το προβλημα. αυτον τον εχω. το προβλημα ειναι ο αριθμος πιν που στελνει ο ΟΤΕ για να ολοκληρωθει η εγραφη απο εμενα, αλλα το στελνει στο μπουστερ και ΟΧΙ στο τηλ επικοινωνιας που εχω δηλωσει.....
> οποτε δε το λαμβανω το πιν και δεν γινεται η εγραφη


Αν σκαναρεις με κινητό στη σελίδα cosmote το bar code ??
Αν βάλεις την sim σε άλλο κινητό και πας στα μυνήματα της sim θα τα βρεις 

προχτές τα έσβηνα απλά για να τα διαβάσεις πρέπει να τα στήλεις στην μνήμη του κινητού αλλιώς δε σε αφήνει να τα διαβάσεις

----------


## striker10

> Αν σκαναρεις με κινητό στη σελίδα cosmote το bar code ??


ολα τα εχω δοκιμασει, το προβλημα ειναι να ολοκληρωσω την εγραφη, με το πιν που στελνει ο οτε αλλα οχι στο τηλ επικοινωνιας, αλλα στο μπουστερ, το οποιο το εχουν καταχωρημενο αυτο σαν τηλ επικοινωνιας

----------


## DoSMaN

> ολα τα εχω δοκιμασει, το προβλημα ειναι να ολοκληρωσω την εγραφη, με το πιν που στελνει ο οτε αλλα οχι στο τηλ επικοινωνιας, αλλα στο μπουστερ, το οποιο το εχουν καταχωρημενο αυτο σαν τηλ επικοινωνιας


Πήγαινε σε ένα Γερμανό και άλλαξε τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας σου...
Γιατί να μπλέκεις με το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο αφού έχεις καταλάβει ότι δεν το έχουν;;;

----------


## sdikr

> ναι κατανοητο, αλλα δεν ειναι ο αριθμος του μπουστερ το προβλημα. αυτον τον εχω. το προβλημα ειναι ο αριθμος πιν που στελνει ο ΟΤΕ για να ολοκληρωθει η εγραφη απο εμενα, αλλα το στελνει στο μπουστερ και ΟΧΙ στο τηλ επικοινωνιας που εχω δηλωσει.....
> οποτε δε το λαμβανω το πιν και δεν γινεται η εγραφη


Βάλε την κάρτα του booster στο κινητό σου, επέλεξε να σου στείλουν sms,  αν όλα πάνε καλά θα το λάβεις στο κινητό σου και θα κάνεις λογαριασμό.

----------


## striker10

> Βάλε την κάρτα του booster στο κινητό σου, επέλεξε να σου στείλουν sms,  αν όλα πάνε καλά θα το λάβεις στο κινητό σου και θα κάνεις λογαριασμό.


ναι ακουγεται σωστο, θα δοκιμασω το βραδυ στο σπιτι...βεβεα αντε τωρα να βρω κινητο που περνει αυτην την μεγαλη παλαιου τυπου σιμ......

----------


## kavouras

Κι εμένα παιδιά μου κάνει ακριβώς το ίδιο το booster. Ενω κάποια στιγμή πιάνει 40/15 στο speedtest, ξαφνικά πέφτει στο 2/1 και μένει εκεί! Μόνο με restart επανέρχεται, αλλα μετά ξαναπέφτει πάλι...
Με σήμα τέλειο (τρείς γραμμές excelent 57), με το κινητό στο ίδιο σημείο να δίνει 80/40, και το ταλαίπωρο το huawei να δίνει 2/1...

Προφανώς είναι θέμα του huawei, και κάποιας βλακείας ρύθμισης που έχουν κάνει στο bonding της dsl με το 4g. Αν άφηναν να λειτουργεί συνεχώς στο full το 4g (ή έστω αν είχαν επιλογή), όλα θα ήταν καλά...

Άρα συνοπτικά η υπηρεσία δεν αφορά πελάτες που έχουν χάλια dsl, οπότε να αυξήσουν την ταχύτητά τους. Αφορά ανθρώπους που έχουν πολύ καλή dsl και θέλουν (αν τους αφήσει το huawei) να αυξήσουν ακόμα περισσότερο την ταχύτητά τους... Με λίγα λόγια έχουν μπερδέψει τα μπούτια τους οι τεχνικοί του οτε και έχουν κλειδώσει το firmware του huawei με τέτοιο τρόπο που μόνο προβλήματα δημιουργεί....

----------


## newbye

> Άρα συνοπτικά η υπηρεσία δεν αφορά πελάτες που έχουν χάλια dsl, οπότε να αυξήσουν την ταχύτητά τους. Αφορά ανθρώπους που έχουν πολύ καλή dsl και θέλουν (αν τους αφήσει το huawei) να αυξήσουν ακόμα περισσότερο την ταχύτητά τους...


Έχω χάλια DSL 3mbps.down/0,14mbps.up. Με το Booster πήγα 25/4,9. Δηλαδή βελτίωση x8/x32. 




> Έκλαψα να ξέρεις... αντί να έχει περισσότερες εικόνες του προϊόντος και να γράφει τίποτα περισσότερα πράγματα στα χαρακτηριστικά, γράφουν ότι δεν έχει ραδιόφωνο (!!!!!!!!!), Music Player (!!!!!!!) και touch screen...
> Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα


 :Laughing: , Κάποτε το δίνανε 10€, εάν είχες συναγερμό. Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω δίνει 12V x 2A = 24W MAX, ενώ το Booster χρειάζεται 12V x 2,5A=30W MAX. Θα δουλέψει δεν θα δουλέψει ποίος ξέρει...! Εάν δουλέψει λογικά θα κρατάει 3,5 ώρες.

----------


## striker10

> Κι εμένα παιδιά μου κάνει ακριβώς το ίδιο το booster. Ενω κάποια στιγμή πιάνει 40/15 στο speedtest, ξαφνικά πέφτει στο 2/1 και μένει εκεί! Μόνο με restart επανέρχεται, αλλα μετά ξαναπέφτει πάλι...
> Με σήμα τέλειο (τρείς γραμμές excelent 57), με το κινητό στο ίδιο σημείο να δίνει 80/40, και το ταλαίπωρο το huawei να δίνει 2/1...
> 
> Προφανώς είναι θέμα του huawei, και κάποιας βλακείας ρύθμισης που έχουν κάνει στο bonding της dsl με το 4g. Αν άφηναν να λειτουργεί συνεχώς στο full το 4g (ή έστω αν είχαν επιλογή), όλα θα ήταν καλά...
> 
> Άρα συνοπτικά η υπηρεσία δεν αφορά πελάτες που έχουν χάλια dsl, οπότε να αυξήσουν την ταχύτητά τους. Αφορά ανθρώπους που έχουν πολύ καλή dsl και θέλουν (αν τους αφήσει το huawei) να αυξήσουν ακόμα περισσότερο την ταχύτητά τους... Με λίγα λόγια έχουν μπερδέψει τα μπούτια τους οι τεχνικοί του οτε και έχουν κλειδώσει το firmware του huawei με τέτοιο τρόπο που μόνο προβλήματα δημιουργεί....



εμενα η ταχυτητα εχει στρωσει, τις 9 στις 10 φορες ειμαι στο 25+/5+ (up/down)
το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι στο streaming βελτιωση δε δινει και καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι η συνολικη λειτουργια του μπουστερ που κατι λαθος γινεται στο στρεαμινγκ.
ενω ειμαι οκ σε browsing, μολις προσπαθησω να δω το tvbox μου τα κολληματα ειναι αμετρητα.

καταλαβαινω πως το tvbox συνεχιζει να περνει μονο απο την dsl, ενω το browsing για παραδειγμα μπορει να παρει συνδιαστικα dsl+booster 4g.

επισης, με το speedentry ειχα την dsl στο 3+ download, για καποιο λογο το βooster μου την εχει παει στο 2 (νουμερα μεσα απο το μενου του booster).
αρα ριχνοντας την dsl μου μου κανει δυσκολοτερη την ζωη σε οτι αφορα το tvbox, οποτε αφου δε μπορει να δωσει στο box μου την απολυτη ταχυτητα που μπορει, δηλαδη περιπου 25, εμενα μου ειναι αχρηστο.

εκτος κ αν καποιος εχει καμια ιδεα να πειραξω κατι στα booster settings ωστε να βοηθησει το streaming του box και να καταφερει να παρει την συνδιαστικη ταχυτητα

----------


## puntomania

> εμενα η ταχυτητα εχει στρωσει, τις 9 στις 10 φορες ειμαι στο 25+/5+ (up/down)
> το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι στο streaming βελτιωση δε δινει και καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι η συνολικη λειτουργια του μπουστερ που κατι λαθος γινεται στο στρεαμινγκ.
> ενω ειμαι οκ σε browsing, μολις προσπαθησω να δω το tvbox μου τα κολληματα ειναι αμετρητα.
> 
> καταλαβαινω πως το tvbox συνεχιζει να περνει μονο απο την dsl, ενω το browsing για παραδειγμα μπορει να παρει συνδιαστικα dsl+booster 4g.
> 
> επισης, με το speedentry ειχα την dsl στο 3+ download, για καποιο λογο το βooster μου την εχει παει στο 2 (νουμερα μεσα απο το μενου του booster).
> αρα ριχνοντας την dsl μου μου κανει δυσκολοτερη την ζωη σε οτι αφορα το tvbox, οποτε αφου δε μπορει να δωσει στο box μου την απολυτη ταχυτητα που μπορει, δηλαδη περιπου 25, εμενα μου ειναι αχρηστο.
> 
> εκτος κ αν καποιος εχει καμια ιδεα να πειραξω κατι στα booster settings ωστε να βοηθησει το streaming του box και να καταφερει να παρει την συνδιαστικη ταχυτητα


το tvbox δεν έχει δυνατότητα να συνδεθεί σε κάποιο vpn... ώστε να βγαίνει απο εκεί μέσω του booster.. και να τσεκάρεις αν φιλτράρει ο οτε την κίνηση?

----------


## striker10

> το tvbox δεν έχει δυνατότητα να συνδεθεί σε κάποιο vpn... ώστε να βγαίνει απο εκεί μέσω του booster.. και να τσεκάρεις αν φιλτράρει ο οτε την κίνηση?


ωραια επειδη αυτο ξεπερνα τις γνωσεις μου θα ρωτησω το βραδυ εναν κολλητο αν μπορει να ψαχτει να το δοκιμασουμε.
ερωτηση, χρειαζεται να εχω παρει τιποτα καινουριο σε εξοπλισμο, ή αναφερεσαι απλα σε κινησεις μεσα στα settings του μπουστερ?

----------


## sdikr

> εμενα η ταχυτητα εχει στρωσει, τις 9 στις 10 φορες ειμαι στο 25+/5+ (up/down)
> το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι στο streaming βελτιωση δε δινει και καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι η συνολικη λειτουργια του μπουστερ που κατι λαθος γινεται στο στρεαμινγκ.
> ενω ειμαι οκ σε browsing, μολις προσπαθησω να δω το tvbox μου τα κολληματα ειναι αμετρητα.
> 
> καταλαβαινω πως το tvbox συνεχιζει να περνει μονο απο την dsl, ενω το browsing για παραδειγμα μπορει να παρει συνδιαστικα dsl+booster 4g.
> 
> επισης, με το speedentry ειχα την dsl στο 3+ download, για καποιο λογο το βooster μου την εχει παει στο 2 (νουμερα μεσα απο το μενου του booster).
> αρα ριχνοντας την dsl μου μου κανει δυσκολοτερη την ζωη σε οτι αφορα το tvbox, οποτε αφου δε μπορει να δωσει στο box μου την απολυτη ταχυτητα που μπορει, δηλαδη περιπου 25, εμενα μου ειναι αχρηστο.
> 
> εκτος κ αν καποιος εχει καμια ιδεα να πειραξω κατι στα booster settings ωστε να βοηθησει το streaming του box και να καταφερει να παρει την συνδιαστικη ταχυτητα


Δεν μπορεί να πάρει την συνδυαστική ταχύτητα.    Θα πρέπει να αποσυνδέσεις την adsl, δεν υπάρχει κάποιο κόψιμο, έτσι γίνεται όταν υπάρχουν  παραπάνω της μιας σύνδεσης internet (xdsl και 3g/4g)

----------


## striker10

> Δεν μπορεί να πάρει την συνδυαστική ταχύτητα.    Θα πρέπει να αποσυνδέσεις την adsl, δεν υπάρχει κάποιο κόψιμο, έτσι γίνεται όταν υπάρχουν  παραπάνω της μιας σύνδεσης internet (xdsl και 3g/4g)


μου θυμιζεις απο τις ρυθμισεις πως κοβουμε τιν dsl? επισης αν κοπει η dsl, τι γινεται με το voip?

----------


## sdikr

> μου θυμιζεις απο τις ρυθμισεις πως κοβουμε τιν dsl? επισης αν κοπει η dsl, τι γινεται με το voip?


Βγάζεις το καλώδιο της γραμμής και κόβεται  :Razz:   δεν ξέρω πως το κάνει μέσα απο τις ρυθμίσεις,    το voip δεν δουλεύει χωρίς την adsl λογικά,  δεν χάνεις κάτι να δοκιμάσεις

----------


## puntomania

> Βγάζεις το καλώδιο της γραμμής και κόβεται   δεν ξέρω πως το κάνει μέσα απο τις ρυθμίσεις,    το voip δεν δουλεύει χωρίς την adsl λογικά,  δεν χάνεις κάτι να δοκιμάσεις


δεν δουλεύει το  voip μόνο με τα δεδομένα!!!

----------


## pier88

> εμενα η ταχυτητα εχει στρωσει, τις 9 στις 10 φορες ειμαι στο 25+/5+ (up/down)
> το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι στο streaming βελτιωση δε δινει και καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι η συνολικη λειτουργια του μπουστερ που κατι λαθος γινεται στο στρεαμινγκ.
> ενω ειμαι οκ σε browsing, μολις προσπαθησω να δω το tvbox μου τα κολληματα ειναι αμετρητα.
> 
> καταλαβαινω πως το tvbox συνεχιζει να περνει μονο απο την dsl, ενω το browsing για παραδειγμα μπορει να παρει συνδιαστικα dsl+booster 4g.
> 
> επισης, με το speedentry ειχα την dsl στο 3+ download, για καποιο λογο το βooster μου την εχει παει στο 2 (νουμερα μεσα απο το μενου του booster).
> αρα ριχνοντας την dsl μου μου κανει δυσκολοτερη την ζωη σε οτι αφορα το tvbox, οποτε αφου δε μπορει να δωσει στο box μου την απολυτη ταχυτητα που μπορει, δηλαδη περιπου 25, εμενα μου ειναι αχρηστο.
> 
> εκτος κ αν καποιος εχει καμια ιδεα να πειραξω κατι στα booster settings ωστε να βοηθησει το streaming του box και να καταφερει να παρει την συνδιαστικη ταχυτητα


Δεν βλέπω το λόγο το tvbox να μην μπορεί να πάρει τη συνδυαστική ταχύτητα,δεν έχω tvbox γιά να το δοκιμάσω αλλά μπορώ να σου πω ότι το ps4 και η smart tv(iptv)που εχω δουλεύουν μιά χαρά με το booster και μάλιστα τα έχω ρυθμίσει να δουλεύουν μόνο με adsl γιά να μη χαλαω τα gb.Αν τραβήξεις το καλώδιο adsl πόση ταχύτητα σου βγάζει το 4g;Αν βγάζει μόνο 2 mbps σαν το δικό μου τότε δε λέει κάτι.

----------


## puntomania

..είχα πει να τα έβγαζα έξω στο μπαλκόνι για καλύτερο σήμα... αλλά μιας και είναι ασταθές ο οτε.. και δεν ξέρουμε τι μας ξημερώνει... τα έβαλα στο ράφι δίπλα στο γραφείο...








το 941 το έχω για τα 2 vlan των speedbooster που πάνε στο 3011 και για wifi

η usb των booster πόσο ρεύμα μας δίνει ξέρουμε? το 941 από το ένα το τροφοδοτώ...λέτε να το πειράξει?

----------


## striker10

> ..είχα πει να τα έβγαζα έξω στο μπαλκόνι για καλύτερο σήμα... αλλά μιας και είναι ασταθές ο οτε.. και δεν ξέρουμε τι μας ξημερώνει... τα έβαλα στο ράφι δίπλα στο γραφείο...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> το 941 το έχω για τα 2 vlan των speedbooster που πάνε στο 3011 και για wifi


εισαι οραια οργανωμενος...ντρεπομαι να δειξω τα καλωδια μου

 :Whistle:

----------


## puntomania

> εισαι οραια οργανωμενος...ντρεπομαι να δειξω τα καλωδια μου


δεν έχω δερματικά...θα πάρω αύριο... να συμμαζέψω τα καλώδια που κατεβαίνουν.

----------


## newbye

Unlike PSTN, VoIP uses network bandwidth... Tο VOIP καταπίνει 2-3mbps από την DSL, όσοι γυρίσατε τώρα σε VOIP θα έχετε χειρότερο DSL και χειρότερο PING. Κάντε μια δοκιμή όσοι έχετε χαμηλό DSL (2-4mbps). Κάντε speedtest μόνο στην DSL ενώ μιλάτε στο VOIP!

----------


## griniaris

> Unlike PSTN, VoIP uses network bandwidth... Tο VOIP καταπίνει 2-3mbps από την DSL, όσοι γυρίσατε τώρα σε VOIP θα έχετε χειρότερο DSL και χειρότερο PING. Κάντε μια δοκιμή όσοι έχετε χαμηλό DSL (2-4mbps). Κάντε speedtest μόνο στην DSL ενώ μιλάτε στο VOIP!


Και ποιος μιλαει ολη την ωρα στο σταθερο?   Ολοι με ενα κινητο ειμαστε. 

Και η σταθερη γραμμη ειναι για τον συναγερμο αντε και κανα εκτακτο τηλεφωνημα.  Δυσκολα να μιλαμε και να σερφαρουμε.

Νταξει μωρε.  150Mbps εχουμε... να χασουμε και 100 δεν τρεχει κατι. :P


Σοβαρα τωρα... το πιστευεις οτι χανεις αυτα τα Mbps που λες?

----------


## puntomania

Τα Mbps που λες είναι για κοντά 20-30 κανάλια ταυτόχρονα!!!

----------


## sdikr

> Unlike PSTN, VoIP uses network bandwidth... Tο VOIP καταπίνει 2-3mbps από την DSL, όσοι γυρίσατε τώρα σε VOIP θα έχετε χειρότερο DSL και χειρότερο PING. Κάντε μια δοκιμή όσοι έχετε χαμηλό DSL (2-4mbps). Κάντε speedtest μόνο στην DSL ενώ μιλάτε στο VOIP!


Τα 2 με 3Mbps είναι ήχος 5.1 Dolby atmos Και βάλε   :Razz:     το Bandwidth που θέλει το G711 είναι 64Kbps, βάλε μέσα overhead Κλπ (που γενικά τα έχει η γραμμή άσχετα αν στέλνεις φωνή ή torrent) να πας στα 100Kbps  Που θα τα τρώει μόνο κατα την χρήση.

----------


## newbye

> Τα 2 με 3Mbps είναι ήχος 5.1 Dolby atmos Και βάλε      το Bandwidth που θέλει το G711 είναι 64Kbps, βάλε μέσα overhead Κλπ (που γενικά τα έχει η γραμμή άσχετα αν στέλνεις φωνή ή torrent) να πας στα 100Kbps  Που θα τα τρώει μόνο κατα την χρήση.


Αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι θεωρητικά, σε εντελώς ιδανικές συνθήκες  :Thumb down: . Στην πράξη βλέπουμε άλλα, κάθε φορά που δουλεύει το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο VOIP (δύο αριθμών), το DSL internet (3mbps) σχεδόν νεκρώνει. Γιαυτό αναφέρω πιο πάνω κάντε μια μέτρηση όταν δουλεύει το VOIP *εσείς που συγχρονίζεται χαμηλά* (2-4mbps).

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι θεωρητικά, σε εντελώς ιδανικές συνθήκες . Στην πράξη βλέπουμε άλλα, κάθε φορά που δουλεύει το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο VOIP (δύο αριθμών), το DSL internet (3mbps) σχεδόν νεκρώνει. Γιαυτό αναφέρω πιο πάνω κάντε μια μέτρηση όταν δουλεύει το VOIP *εσείς που συγχρονίζεται χαμηλά* (2-4mbps).


Οκ ότι πείς, δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να έρθω σε μια ανούσια αντιπαράθεση ξανά

----------


## puntomania

παλιά που θυμάμαι όταν είχα 2Mbps γραμμή και τηλεφωνία από την viva... κάποιες φορές είχα θέμα στην ποιότητα του ήχου.... άλλα δούλευε με 2 κανάλια... τώρα σε σένα για να κόβει το ίντερνετ.. κάτι άλλο παίζει με τον εξοπλισμό σου.

----------


## griniaris

> Αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι θεωρητικά, σε εντελώς ιδανικές συνθήκες . Στην πράξη βλέπουμε άλλα, κάθε φορά που δουλεύει το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο VOIP (δύο αριθμών), το DSL internet (3mbps) σχεδόν νεκρώνει. Γιαυτό αναφέρω πιο πάνω κάντε μια μέτρηση όταν δουλεύει το VOIP *εσείς που συγχρονίζεται χαμηλά* (2-4mbps).


Αυτο που λες ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ.. 

Αφου βλεπεις στο λεμε αρκετα ατομα θα επρεπε να καταλαβεις οτι μαλλον εσυ κανεις λαθος. 

Οποτε ξεκινα απο το να ελεγξεις την εσωτερικη σου καλωδιωση για να βρεις το προβλημα.

----------


## newbye

> Αυτο που λες ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ.. 
> 
> Αφου βλεπεις στο λεμε αρκετα ατομα θα επρεπε να καταλαβεις οτι μαλλον εσυ κανεις λαθος. 
> 
> Οποτε ξεκινα απο το να ελεγξεις την εσωτερικη σου καλωδιωση για να βρεις το προβλημα.


Αν ήταν τόσο απλά τα πράγματα θα είχαμε βρει τη λύση εδώ και 15 χρόνια. Το καλώδιο έρχεται απευθείας από την κολόνα του OTE στο γραφείο. Έχουν έρθει τεχνικοί της cosmote πόσες φορές και τα μετρήσαμε όλα, και από έξω στην κολόνα και από μέσα. Πριν ακόμα έρθει το VOIP όταν χτυπούσαν τα τηλέφωνα (ISDN) έπεφτε εντελώς το ADSL. Αλλάξαμε netmods, routers (netgear, linksys κτλ) και πάλι τα ίδια. Η απάντηση ήταν ότι τη ζημιά την κάνει το annex b (ISDN). Μας είπαν να το βγάλουμε και να γυρίσουμε σε απλή "γραμμή" PSTN... αλλά δεν έδιναν δύο αριθμούς. Αρχές του έτους μας είπε ο τεχνικός για το Booster, βελτιώθηκε βέβαια κατά πολύ η ποιότητα του ήχου στις τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις, αλλά το πρόβλημα του DSL μεταφέρθηκε και εδώ (το Booster είναι ISDN). Τουλάχιστον τώρα μπορώ σε ώρες αιχμής τηλεφωνικών κλήσεων, να κλείνω το internet του dsl και να αφήσω μόνο το VOIP και το 4G.

----------


## griniaris

Αρα ειναι προβληματικη η γραμμη σου ή το ζευγος που ερχεται απο το Α/Κ . 

Το VOIP σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν "καταπινει"  2-3 Mbps ουτε ανεβαζει τo ping.

Ανοιξε λοιπον ενα αλλο νημα και γραψε το προβλημα σου να δουμε αν υπαρχει κατι επιπλεον που μπορεις να κανεις για να το λυσεις .

----------


## puntomania

Χωρίς dsl έχεις τηλ και 4g.... κάπου τα μπέρδεψες Τώρα!!!

----------


## newbye

> Αρα ειναι προβληματικη η γραμμη σου ή το ζευγος που ερχεται απο το Α/Κ . 
> 
> Το VOIP σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν "καταπινει"  2-3 Mbps ουτε ανεβαζει τo ping.
> 
> Ανοιξε λοιπον ενα αλλο νημα και γραψε το προβλημα σου να δουμε αν υπαρχει κατι επιπλεον που μπορεις να κανεις για να το λυσεις .


Ευχαριστώ, αλλά όταν δεν υπάρχουν οι κατάλληλες υποδομές, τα πάντα μπορούν να συμβούν, και τα πιο απίθανα θεωρητικώς. Το αναφέρω ως εμπειρία, τη λύση την ξέρουμε πλέον, είναι ότι πρέπει να γίνει ένα νέο ΚΑΦΑΟ στην περιοχή (τόσο απλά). Τουλάχιστον δούλεψε το 4G του Βooster και κατ ελάχιστο έχουμε 15mbps.




> Χωρίς dsl έχεις τηλ και 4g.... κάπου τα μπέρδεψες Τώρα!!!


Κάπου μπερδεύτηκες εσύ, δεν είπα πουθενά χωρίς DSL (ξαναδιάβασε τι έγραψα). Είπα ότι κλείνω το internet του DSL (όχι το DSL αυτό καθαυτό).

----------


## griniaris

> Ευχαριστώ, αλλά όταν δεν υπάρχουν οι κατάλληλες υποδομές, τα πάντα μπορούν να συμβούν, και τα πιο απίθανα θεωρητικώς. Το αναφέρω ως εμπειρία, τη λύση την ξέρουμε πλέον, είναι ότι πρέπει να γίνει ένα νέο ΚΑΦΑΟ στην περιοχή (τόσο απλά). Τουλάχιστον δούλεψε το 4G του Βooster και κατ ελάχιστο έχουμε 15mbps.


Καλα δεν ειναι και τοσο απλο το να μπει ενα καινουριο καφαο.   ΚΑι αντε και μπηκε.... ΔΕΝ θα σου λυσει το προβλημα σου. Το προβλημα ειναι στον χαλκο που ξεκιναει απο το Α/Κ  και καταληγει σε σενα. 

Σε ποια περιοχη εισαι και δεν εχει αναβαθμιστει ακομα σε νεου τυπου καμπινες και οπτικες ινες?

----------


## newbye

> Καλα δεν ειναι και τοσο απλο το να μπει ενα καινουριο καφαο.   ΚΑι αντε και μπηκε.... ΔΕΝ θα σου λυσει το προβλημα σου. Το προβλημα ειναι στον χαλκο που ξεκιναει απο το Α/Κ  και καταληγει σε σενα. 
> 
> Σε ποια περιοχη εισαι και δεν εχει αναβαθμιστει ακομα σε νεου τυπου καμπινες και οπτικες ινες?


Θεσσαλονίκη δυτικά πολύ κοντά στο ΓΣΝ 424 (DSLAM Παύλου μελά). Πέρασαν μόνο νέα καλώδια (χαλκού) υπογείως, αλλά δεν μπήκε νέο καφάο, και μας δίνουν ακόμα από κάποιο που είναι 1km μακριά.

----------


## griniaris

Αν ειναι 1 χλμ καλα εισαι.   Εχω δει Vdsl 30αρες σε αυτα τα μετρα.

Εμεις στην αθηνα στο περιστερι ειμασταν με 3 και 3.5 χλμ καλωδιο χαλκου αλλα παλι πιαναμε μεχρι και 7 Μβιτ.

Σιγουρα περασανε χαλκο?  Πλεον δεν συμφερει ουτε οικονομικα ουτε τεχνολογικα να το κανουν.



Off Topic




Θα αργησει να ερθει η ΙΝΑΛΑΝ και η HCN .

Κοιτα για WISP [URL="http://www.sqtech.eu/index.html"].
Υπαρχουν και αλλοι αλλα δεν προλαβαινω να τα βρω.

----------


## newbye

Σίγουρος δεν είμαι, απλά το θεώρησα αυτονόητο! Λες να μην περάσανε χαλκό τελικά, γιαυτό δεν είδαμε καμία βελτίωση από τα εναέρια καλώδια του 1988;  :Laughing: . Είδα INALAN 1,5km από εδώ, αυτή κυνηγάει οικοδομές  :Razz: . HCN έχω δει μόνο ανατολικά και στο κέντρο. Παλιότερα είχα σκεφτεί και το ασύρματο με MIKROTIK ANTENNA, αλλά απροσδόκητα το 4G μας κάλυψε.

----------


## Aosk

> Χωρίς dsl έχεις τηλ και 4g.... κάπου τα μπέρδεψες Τώρα!!!



Αν εχεις  τικαρει  και το  voice στις ρυθμισεις  κινητης εχεις   τηλεφωνο + 4g    χωρις καλωδιο   dsl !!

----------


## puntomania

> Αν εχεις  τικαρει  και το  voice στις ρυθμισεις  κινητης εχεις   τηλεφωνο + 4g    χωρις καλωδιο   dsl !!


το είχα δοκιμάσει και δεν δούλεψε... θα το ξανά δοκιμάσω τώρα... να δούμε αν άλλαξε κάτι!!!

- - - Updated - - -

χμμμμ και οχι μονο δουλεύει...

άλλα δοκίμασα το αριθμό της 1η γραμμής μου στο booster της 2ης... και κάνει reg κανονικά!!!



- - - Updated - - -

ενώ με τις adsl δεν το κάνει αυτό!!!!

----------


## Aosk

> το είχα δοκιμάσει και δεν δούλεψε... θα το ξανά δοκιμάσω τώρα... να δούμε αν άλλαξε κάτι!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> χμμμμ και οχι μονο δουλεύει...
> 
> άλλα δοκίμασα το αριθμό της 1η γραμμής μου στο booster της 2ης... και κάνει reg κανονικά!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Δε ξερω αν υπαρχει εξτρα  χρεωση !!!????

----------


## striker10

παιδια καλημερα,

να γραψω και το συμπερασμα μου μετα απο 15 μερες με το μπουστερ...

βαθια απογοητευση, και τιποτα αλλο. και εκτος απο κακο σαν προιον (οχι παντα συγχρονισμενο να δουλευει συνδιαστικα το dsl+4g , προβλημα στην dsl την εκανε πολυ χειροτερη στο down/up σε σχεση με το speedport entry που δοκιμαζα την ιδια στιγμη) το κανει ακομα χειροτερο το επιπεδο ασχετοσυνης των υπαλληλων στο 13888. τις μισες φορες με καλουσαν στον αριθμο του booster και οχι στο δηλωμενο τηλ επικοινωνιας και μαντεψτε,,,,δεν απαντουσα και μετα με υφος μου λεγανε, αφου σας καλεσαμε και κατι τετοιες αηδιες. τις αλλες μισες το επιπεδο υποστηριξης περιοριζοταν στο κλασικο "ας κανουμε ενα restart"....... 

συμπερασματικα, ισως οσοι εχουν vdsl επιπεδου κ θελουν το απολυτο ισως και να τους εξυπηρετει....εμενα που η dsl μου μου δινει με το ζορι 3,0mbps το να βαζω το μπουστερ και να μου κανει την dsl 2,0 mbps ειναι φαρσα. 

ποτε και κανεις στον Οτε δε μου ειπε γιατι μου xαλαει την dsl το booster, οποτε προτιμω να παραμεινω στο speeport που μου δινει την μεγιστη δυνατη για την περιοχη dsl (3,0mbps ισως και καλυτερα οταν εχει λιακαδες  :Razz:  ) παρα να συμμετεχω στα πειραματα του Οτε με μια υπηρεσια που μια δουλευει μια οχι.... οποτε απο εμενα αυριο απογευμα - υπαναχωρηση !!!

καλημερα στο γκρουπ, ευχομαι οι υπολοιποι να εχετε καλυτερη εμπειρια απο εμενα

----------


## newbye

> παιδια καλημερα,
> 
> να γραψω και το συμπερασμα μου μετα απο 15 μερες με το μπουστερ...
> 
> βαθια απογοητευση, και τιποτα αλλο...


έγινε και το τηλέφωνο VOIP ή ήταν από πριν; σε πιο μέρος είσαι;

----------


## striker10

> έγινε και το τηλέφωνο VOIP ή ήταν από πριν; σε πιο μέρος είσαι;


voip θα γινει στο τελος της εβδομαδας. 
σημερα το απογευμα επιστρεφω το μπουστερ

- - - Updated - - -




> έγινε και το τηλέφωνο VOIP ή ήταν από πριν; σε πιο μέρος είσαι;


και μενω στο Λαγονησι

----------


## newbye

> voip θα γινει στο τελος της εβδομαδας. 
> σημερα το απογευμα επιστρεφω το μπουστερ
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> και μενω στο Λαγονησι


Από τη στιγμή που συγχρονίζεις στα 3mbps, βάλε cosmote home double play 4mbps, μη πληρώνεις άδικα παραπάνω (τα δήθεν 24...). Όταν ενεργοποιηθεί το VOIP, έλεγξε αμέσως την ταχύτητα DSL.

----------


## anthip09

> Από τη στιγμή που συγχρονίζεις στα 3mbps, βάλε cosmote home double play 4mbps, μη πληρώνεις άδικα παραπάνω (τα δήθεν 24...). Όταν ενεργοποιηθεί το VOIP, έλεγξε αμέσως την ταχύτητα DSL.


Έχει καταργηθεί αυτό το πακέτο εδώ και αρκετό καιρό. Πλέον μόνο το έως 24

----------


## newbye

> Έχει καταργηθεί αυτό το πακέτο εδώ και αρκετό καιρό. Πλέον μόνο το έως 24


Ευχαριστώ, όντως δεν υπάρχει τώρα. Πλέον στις επόμενες "αναβαθμίσεις συμβολαίων" ο κάθε κακομοίρης που συγχρονίζει στα 2-3-4Mbps θα πληρώνει συμβόλαιο έως 50, 100, 200  :Whistle:

----------


## griniaris

Δεν θα υπαρχουν 3-4 Μbps σε λιγο...  σε ολη την χωρα μπαινουν νεου τυπου καμπινες και ΟΛΟΙ θα ειναι με πολυ καλες ταχυτητες και voip.

----------


## puntomania

> Δεν θα υπαρχουν 3-4 Μbps σε λιγο...  σε ολη την χωρα μπαινουν νεου τυπου καμπινες και ΟΛΟΙ θα ειναι με πολυ καλες ταχυτητες και voip.


να βάλουμε ορίζοντα 5ετιας... για 10ετίας?

----------


## striker10

> Δεν θα υπαρχουν 3-4 Μbps σε λιγο...  σε ολη την χωρα μπαινουν νεου τυπου καμπινες και ΟΛΟΙ θα ειναι με πολυ καλες ταχυτητες και voip.


μακαρι να μπορουσα να ειμαι τοσο αισιοδοξος οσο εσυ.
στο λαγονησι που μενω, αναβαθμιστηκαν ΟΛΕΣ οι καμπινες του δημου εκτος απο 3 (της δικιας μου γειτονιας). 60/63 καινουριες και οσο κ να ρωταμε τον δημο, την περιφερεια, τον ΟΤΕ, ολοι μου λενε οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλεψη για εμας. επισης αν υποθετικα σημερα ξεκινουσαν τα εργα θα ηθελε πανω απο 1μιση χρονο για να λειτουργησουν οι νεες καμπινες, παντα οπως μας πληροφορει ο ΟΤΕ της περιοχης. 

σχετικα με το πακετο του ΟΤΕ, πληρωνω το 24αρι, και εχουμε ζητησει να το κλειδωσουν στο 4, τουλαχιστον να μην εχουμε συχνες αποσυνδεσεις. 
ολα αυτα το 2018, 30 χιλιομετρα απο το κεντρο της πρωτευουσας, σε περιοχη που ειδικα το καλοκαιρι βουλιαζει τουριστικα.

εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα για καποιον παροχο που ισως να ειναι πιο διαλακτικος στο να φερει το vdsl σε ατυχες περιοχες που εχει παρατησει στην τυχη τους ο ΟΤΕ?

----------


## griniaris

> να βάλουμε ορίζοντα 5ετιας... για 10ετίας?


Δεν μπορω να κανω εκτιμιση πανελλαδικα αλλα μια τελειως προχειρη προσωπικη εκτιμηση ειναι οτι το 95% θα εχει καλυφθει τα επομενα 3 χρονια. 





> μακαρι να μπορουσα να ειμαι τοσο αισιοδοξος οσο εσυ.
> στο λαγονησι που μενω, αναβαθμιστηκαν ΟΛΕΣ οι καμπινες του δημου εκτος απο 3 (της δικιας μου γειτονιας).* 60/63 καινουριες* και οσο κ να ρωταμε τον δημο, την περιφερεια, τον ΟΤΕ, ολοι μου λενε οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλεψη για εμας. επισης αν υποθετικα σημερα ξεκινουσαν τα εργα θα ηθελε πανω απο 1μιση χρονο για να λειτουργησουν οι νεες καμπινες, παντα οπως μας πληροφορει ο ΟΤΕ της περιοχης. 
> 
> σχετικα με το πακετο του ΟΤΕ, πληρωνω το 24αρι, και εχουμε ζητησει να το κλειδωσουν στο 4, τουλαχιστον να μην εχουμε συχνες αποσυνδεσεις. 
> ολα αυτα το 2018, 30 χιλιομετρα απο το κεντρο της πρωτευουσας, σε περιοχη που ειδικα το καλοκαιρι βουλιαζει τουριστικα.
> 
> εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα για καποιον παροχο που ισως να ειναι πιο διαλακτικος στο να φερει το vdsl σε ατυχες περιοχες που εχει παρατησει στην τυχη τους ο ΟΤΕ?



Εισαι και λιγο ατυχος να εισαι στις 3 που δεν αναβαθμιστηκαν.  :Sad: 


Παντως μου κανει εντυπωση που δεν κανει δουλεια σε σενα το homebooster.

----------


## striker10

> Δεν θα υπαρχουν 3-4 Μbps σε λιγο...  σε ολη την χωρα μπαινουν νεου τυπου καμπινες και ΟΛΟΙ θα ειναι με πολυ καλες ταχυτητες και voip.


προσφατη εικονα απο το ροθτερ μου,
τι θα προτεινες να ζητησω στο 13888 να μου αλλαξουν?

ακουσα για κλειδωμα στο 8 (γινεται? ) τωρα με εχουν κλειδωσει στο 4 και αλλαγη σε adsl2+

πιστευεις αρκει ή κατι ακομα θα βοηθουσε?

----------


## newbye

Είσαι πολύ καλύτερα από μένα που είμαι στην συμπρωτεύουσα (6km από το κέντρο).

----------


## pier88

> προσφατη εικονα απο το ροθτερ μου,
> τι θα προτεινες να ζητησω στο 13888 να μου αλλαξουν?
> 
> ακουσα για κλειδωμα στο 8 (γινεται? ) τωρα με εχουν κλειδωσει στο 4 και αλλαγη σε adsl2+
> 
> πιστευεις αρκει ή κατι ακομα θα βοηθουσε?


Παρόμοια γραμμή με μένα έχεις,γιατί τόσο χαμηλά;Είμαι κλειδωμένος στα 8mbps.

- - - Updated - - -




> Παρόμοια γραμμή με μένα έχεις,γιατί τόσο χαμηλά;


Είμαι κλειδωμένος στα 8mbps.Πριν το booster έπιανα 9.

----------


## djwarlock

Τελικά παιδιά μετά τα 100gb, χρεώνει επιπλεον;

----------


## DoSMaN

Όχι δεν χρεώνει επιπλέον...

----------


## puntomania

> Τελικά παιδιά μετά τα 100gb, χρεώνει επιπλεον;


γιατί να χρεώνει?

----------


## djwarlock

Απλά ρωτάω, μπορεί μετά τα 100gb να είχε κάποια ογκοχρεωση, εγώ έχω ήδη τα 40 και θέλω να βάλω τα 100 αλλά αν σε χρεώνει με το gb δε θα άξιζε να βάλω!

----------


## manospcistas

Παιδιά πήρα κι εγώ το Booster χθες.
Κι ενώ στην αρχή για κάποιες ώρες όλα κομπλέ, σήμα 4G φούλ (52) + 7Mbps ADSL έδινε συνολικά 30-35Mbps, τώρα πάνω από ώρα είναι κολλημένο εδώ:


Όσα speedtest και να κάνω, είναι κολλημένο στα 2.2 λες και έχει κάποιο limit εκεί.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Παιδιά πήρα κι εγώ το Booster χθες.
> Κι ενώ στην αρχή για κάποιες ώρες όλα κομπλέ, σήμα 4G φούλ (52) + 7Mbps ADSL έδινε συνολικά 30-35Mbps, τώρα πάνω από ώρα είναι κολλημένο εδώ:
> 
> 
> Όσα speedtest και να κάνω, είναι κολλημένο στα 2.2 λες και έχει κάποιο limit εκεί.


Welcome to the club...
Για μένα είναι άχρηστο πλέον γιατί με αυτό το κόλλημα που τρώει, δε καταναλώνω ούτε 10GB καθώς αντί να βοηθάει την aDSL την υποβαθμίζει και αντί να παίζω μπάλα στα 17 που είναι η aDSL + το booster...
...καταλήγω να έχω ένα booster στα 1-2mbit και να παίρνει μόνο από εκεί internet χωρίς να λαμβάνει το "κλείδωμα" της aDSL...

----------


## puntomania

μόλις τώρα.... 


το 1ο speedbooster



-------------------------------------------

και το 2ο speedbooster




κάτι άλλο παίζει με τα δικά σας!!!!

----------


## pier88

Και το δικό μου από κινητό μέσω wi-fi:
Συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι κάτι άλλο φταίει.

----------


## macro

τπτ αλλο δε φταιει, η υπηρεσια ποτε παιζει και ποτε οχι.

----------


## DoSMaN

Μία φίλη που έβαλε πρόσφατα (μετά από δική μου παρότρυνση) και της έκανε το ίδιο, κάλεσε στην cosmote και της είπαν ότι επίτηδες γίνεται έτσι (ότι μία παίζει και μία όχι) για να μη χαλάμε τα 100GB σε 2-3 μέρες...
...κατά τη γνώμη μου αυτό ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ και νομίζω ότι αποδεικνύεται ότι η ενημέρωση εκεί είναι μηδενική...

----------


## striker10

> μόλις τώρα.... 
> 
> 
> το 1ο speedbooster
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198699
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


πραγματικα εισαι ο τυχερος της υποθεσης
εγω το επεστρεψα στις 15 μερες κ μετα απο απειρες δοκιμες, μου παρουσιαζε το ιδιο, μου υποβαθμιζε την ηδη κακη dsl

τεχνικοι του οτε μου ειπαν ισως φταιει το μηχανημα κ να μου στειλουν αλλο. θα περιμενω λιγο καιρο να δω πως θα παει με τα προβληματα του. προς το παρον ειναι περισσοτερα τα κακα του παρα το καλο του

- - - Updated - - -




> τπτ αλλο δε φταιει, η υπηρεσια ποτε παιζει και ποτε οχι.


αυτο ακριβως..με λιγα λογια και κατανοητα

και σαν συμπερασμα
νομιζω πως η υπηρεσια ειναι για οσους εχουν ηδη καλο vdsl και θελουν να το απογειωσουν.
αν εχεις vdsl στο 40-45 και το μπουστερ στο κανει 38 το dsl αλλα στο συνολο φτανει 80-85 τοτε ναι η υπηρεσια σκοτωνει.
αλλα για φουκαραδες σαν εμενα με αδσλ στο 3, να μου το ριχνει στο 1,5-2 και "καποιες" φορες να με πηγαινει στο 20...τοτε μου ειναι αχρηστο

----------


## griniaris

Εχετε επαρκες σημα οσοι ΔΕΝ εισαστε ευχαριστημενοι?  Μηπως το εχετε "κρυμενο" πουθενα ή παρεμβαλλονται αλλα εμποδια?

----------


## puntomania

> τπτ αλλο δε φταιει, η υπηρεσια ποτε παιζει και ποτε οχι.


..ε καλά στους τόσους μήνες... μια φορά δεν θα την πετύχαινα... στο να μην παίζει?

----------


## DoSMaN

> Εχετε επαρκες σημα οσοι ΔΕΝ εισαστε ευχαριστημενοι?  Μηπως το εχετε "κρυμενο" πουθενα ή παρεμβαλλονται αλλα εμποδια?


Εγώ έχω 2 γραμμές με σήμα strong (39) και δεν το έχω καταχωνιασμένο κάπου...
Μάλιστα το έχω και σε σχετικά ψηλό σημείο και μακριά από άλλες συσκευές και πρίζες.

----------


## griniaris

> Εγώ έχω 2 γραμμές με σήμα strong (39) και δεν το έχω καταχωνιασμένο κάπου...
> Μάλιστα το έχω και σε σχετικά ψηλό σημείο και μακριά από άλλες συσκευές και πρίζες.


Κανε εναν κοπο και βαλε ενα screenshot να δουμε τι γινεται... 
Εκανα εγκατασταση σε φιλο που ειχε με το ζορι 3G και ανεβαζει 22 Mbps ανετα.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Κανε εναν κοπο και βαλε ενα screenshot να δουμε τι γινεται... 
> Εκανα εγκατασταση σε φιλο που ειχε με το ζορι 3G και ανεβαζει 22 Mbps ανετα.


Έχω ξανανεβάσει screenshot σε προηγούμενες σελίδες, αλλά αν θέλεις, πες μου συγκεκριμένα τι θέλεις να βγάλω.

(είμαι στη δουλειά και μπορεί να μου πάρει λίγο χρόνο για να το κάνω αυτό...)

----------


## manospcistas

> Παιδιά πήρα κι εγώ το Booster χθες.
> Κι ενώ στην αρχή για κάποιες ώρες όλα κομπλέ, σήμα 4G φούλ (52) + 7Mbps ADSL έδινε συνολικά 30-35Mbps, τώρα πάνω από ώρα είναι κολλημένο εδώ:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198693
> 
> Όσα speedtest και να κάνω, είναι κολλημένο στα 2.2 λες και έχει κάποιο limit εκεί.


Μίλησα με 13888. Το έδωσαν βλάβη και ήρθε μήνυμα ότι έφτιαξε. Η αλλαγή που βλέπω είναι ότι ο bonding server άλλαξε από *hybrid.otenet.gr* σε *hybrid-support.otenet.gr
*

----------


## DoSMaN

> Μίλησα με 13888. Το έδωσαν βλάβη και ήρθε μήνυμα ότι έφτιαξε. Η αλλαγή που βλέπω είναι ότι ο bonding server άλλαξε από *hybrid.otenet.gr* σε *hybrid-support.otenet.gr
> *


Σε ταχύτητα βλέπεις κάτι; άλλαξε ή τα ίδια;

----------


## manospcistas

Επανήλθε στα προηγούμενα, 30-35 down και 5-7 up. Μέχρι πόσο θα κρατήσει όμως...

----------


## DoSMaN

Βλακεία που δε μπορούμε να το αλλάξουμε και εμείς και είναι "κλειδωμένο".
Θα μας είχαν λυθεί τα προβλήματα...

----------


## striker10

> Μίλησα με 13888. Το έδωσαν βλάβη και ήρθε μήνυμα ότι έφτιαξε. Η αλλαγή που βλέπω είναι ότι ο bonding server άλλαξε από *hybrid.otenet.gr* σε *hybrid-support.otenet.gr
> *


AΥΤΟ μπορει να ειναι λυση για ολους, χωρις πλακα...
νομιζω πρωτη φορα αναφερεται. 

σε ερωτηση προηγουμενου, ναι οι δοκιμες μου γινανε με σημα 51 (excellent ) και 4G

- - - Updated - - -




> Επανήλθε στα προηγούμενα, 30-35 down και 5-7 up. Μέχρι πόσο θα κρατήσει όμως...


Για δωσε ενα update....εχει κρατησει?

----------


## pier88

Αυτό που πρεπει να δείτε είναι αν η γραμμή adsl τερματίζει,αν όχι τότε δεν λειτουργεί το booster.Αν έχετε πολλά errors η πέφτει η ταχύτητα της adsl πχ σε ώρες αιχμής τότε δεν λειτουργεί το booster και θα πρέπει να ζητήσετε να σας κλειδώσουν πιο χαμηλά την adsl.Στο 13888 δεν έχουν ιδέα,πρέπει να τους καθοδηγήσετε εσείς.

----------


## manospcistas

> AΥΤΟ μπορει να ειναι λυση για ολους, χωρις πλακα...
> νομιζω πρωτη φορα αναφερεται. 
> 
> σε ερωτηση προηγουμενου, ναι οι δοκιμες μου γινανε με σημα 51 (excellent ) και 4G
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Για δωσε ενα update....εχει κρατησει?


Προς το παρόν όλα ΟΚ!

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν ξέρω αν ίσχυε και παλαιότερα, αλλά στην τωρινή υλοποίηση, το port forwarding λειτουργεί μέσω του bonding.
Οπότε στην περίπτωση που έχω κάποιον ftp server στο σπίτι, μπορώ να τον δω στο internet με τις upload ταχύτητες του DSL+LTE μαζί.

Το άλλο που παρατηρώ είναι ότι η IP που δίνει στο bonding δεν είναι κάποιος server της Cosmote, αλλά χτυπάει αμέσως πάνω στο Huawei. Ξέρει κάποιος να μας εξηγήσει πως λειτουργεί πάνω-κάτω το bonding της Cosmote σε αυτή τη φάση;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Προς το παρόν όλα ΟΚ!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν ίσχυε και παλαιότερα, αλλά στην τωρινή υλοποίηση, το port forwarding λειτουργεί μέσω του bonding.
> Οπότε στην περίπτωση που έχω κάποιον ftp server στο σπίτι, μπορώ να τον δω στο internet με τις upload ταχύτητες του DSL+LTE μαζί.
> 
> Το άλλο που παρατηρώ είναι ότι η IP που δίνει στο bonding δεν είναι κάποιος server της Cosmote, αλλά χτυπάει αμέσως πάνω στο Huawei. Ξέρει κάποιος να μας εξηγήσει πως λειτουργεί πάνω-κάτω το bonding της Cosmote σε αυτή τη φάση;


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον πληροφορίες αυτές και σπάζομαι που σε μένα δεν κάνουν τίποτα και μου λένε απλά ότι θα το ελέγξουν κλπ.
Επίσης άλλη μλκ είναι ότι δε μπορώ να περάσω τον server αυτόν εγώ στο router μιας και είναι "κλειδωμένη" η επιλογή αυτή (ακόμα και με Inspect element μέσω chrome δεν σώζει την επιλογή).

Δε ξέρω αν τους το ζητήσω κάπως αν θα γίνει κάτι...

----------


## puntomania

> Οπότε στην περίπτωση που έχω κάποιον ftp server στο σπίτι, μπορώ να τον δω στο internet με τις upload ταχύτητες του DSL+LTE μαζί.


αυτό και αν είναι ενδιαφέρον...νέο!!!

το τσέκαρες 100%?

----------


## manospcistas

Βλέπω ανοιχτές πόρτες στην IP του bonding και λειτουργεί κανονικά. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει κάποιο αρχείο για να δω ταχύτητες αλλά αφού είναι η IP του bonding υποθέτω ότι θα παίζει με τη συνολική ταχύτητα

----------


## griniaris

Αν το bonding ΔΕΝ γινει απο την πλευρα του παροχου και γινει απο την δικη μας.... τοτε στην ουσια ειναι ενα load-balance.  

Θα το χαρακτηριζαμε bonding αν υπαρχουν multiple connections για την ιδια μεταφορα απο τον ftp server.

----------


## puntomania

> Αν το bonding ΔΕΝ γινει απο την πλευρα του παροχου και γινει απο την δικη μας.... τοτε στην ουσια ειναι ενα load-balance.  
> 
> Θα το χαρακτηριζαμε bonding αν υπαρχουν multiple connections για την ιδια μεταφορα απο τον ftp server.


πως τσεκάρουμε αν το κάνει ο πάροχος?

----------


## griniaris

Δεν το τσεκαρεις. Το ζητας.    

Σε xDSL  γινεται   bonding πανω σε wan επιπεδο και οχι σε lan επιπεδο.  Ειχα δει σε λειτουργια ενα cisco  2801  με 4 καρτες adsl . Εκει κουμπωσανε οι 4 γραμμες. και με ενα username-pass δουλευαν ολες ταυτοχρονα και μονο μια public ip για ολα. 

Τωρα σε vdsl δεν γνωριζω ακριβως πως το υλοποιουν (εξοπλισμο κλπ κλπ )

----------


## macro

Κανεις δε το κανει εδω. Χρειαζεται το πρωτοκωλλο mlppp το οποιο δεν παρεχουν οι providers. Μονο σε μερικες περιπτωσεις.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν το τσεκαρεις. Το ζητας.    
> 
> Σε xDSL  γινεται   bonding πανω σε wan επιπεδο και οχι σε lan επιπεδο.  Ειχα δει σε λειτουργια ενα cisco  2801  με 4 καρτες adsl . Εκει κουμπωσανε οι 4 γραμμες. και με ενα username-pass δουλευαν ολες ταυτοχρονα και μονο μια public ip για ολα. 
> 
> Τωρα σε vdsl δεν γνωριζω ακριβως πως το υλοποιουν (εξοπλισμο κλπ κλπ )


Δεν παρέχει κάποιος πάροχος bonding πλέον,  παλιότερα θυμάμαι μόνο την Forthnet να το παρέχει.

Το booster  έχει δυο wan ip

----------


## griniaris

> Κανεις δε το κανει εδω. Χρειαζεται το πρωτοκωλλο mlppp το οποιο δεν παρεχουν οι providers. Μονο σε μερικες περιπτωσεις.


Οποτε στην ουσια αυτο που ειπωθηκε πιο πανω για συνολικη ταχυτητα ειναι λογικα λογω πολλων ανοιχτων socket και οχι λογω bonding ( οχι πραγματικου εστω bonding).

----------


## puntomania

> Κανεις δε το κανει εδω. Χρειαζεται το πρωτοκωλλο mlppp το οποιο δεν παρεχουν οι providers. Μονο σε μερικες περιπτωσεις.


μιλάμε για την περίπτωση του speedbooster...

----------


## griniaris

> μιλάμε για την περίπτωση του speedbooster...





> Το booster  έχει δυο wan ip


Απο οτι καταλαβαινω δεν γινεται για το booster.   :Thinking:

----------


## macro

> Οποτε στην ουσια αυτο που ειπωθηκε πιο πανω για συνολικη ταχυτητα ειναι λογικα λογω πολλων ανοιχτων socket και οχι λογω bonding ( οχι πραγματικου εστω bonding).


Ακριβως, μονο απο οσους σου παρεχουν πολλαπλα sockets, εσυ δε μπορεις να κανεις πανω απο ενα. Δες τορρεντς.

----------


## manospcistas

Παιδιά δεν έχω πολυκαταλάβει, αυτό που βλέπω σίγουρα είναι ότι με την IP του bonding (αυτή που σε βλέπει το internet, όχι της DSL ή του 4G) μπορώ να δω κάποιον web server που υπάρχει στο LAN μου, έχοντας ανοίξει πόρτες.
Μόλις επιστρέψω θα δοκιμάσω να στήσω ftp και να δω αν έχω συνδυαστικά την ταχύτητα ή μόνο της μιας γραμμής.

----------


## puntomania

> Παιδιά δεν έχω πολυκαταλάβει, αυτό που βλέπω σίγουρα είναι ότι με την IP του bonding (αυτή που σε βλέπει το internet, όχι της DSL ή του 4G) μπορώ να δω κάποιον web server που υπάρχει στο LAN μου, έχοντας ανοίξει πόρτες.
> Μόλις επιστρέψω θα δοκιμάσω να στήσω ftp και να δω αν έχω συνδυαστικά την ταχύτητα ή μόνο της μιας γραμμής.


δηλαδή λες... οτι πχ

σε κάθε speedbooster...

υπάρχει

IP της dsl

IP του 4G

και μοναδική  IP του Bonding?

που βλέπεις την IP του bonding?

----------


## griniaris

> δηλαδή λες... οτι πχ
> 
> σε κάθε speedbooster...
> 
> υπάρχει
> 
> IP της dsl
> 
> IP του 4G
> ...


Θα ηταν πολυ ενδιαφερον αν οντως ισχυε αυτο...  Αλλα μαλλον κατι αλλο εννοει ο φιλος.

----------


## manospcistas

Λοιπόν παιδιά:
Τo Huawei έχει (1) την IP από την *DSL* που την λαμβάνει με PPPoE, (2) την IP της *κινητής (3G/4G)*, και (3) την IP του *Bonding* που συγκεντρώνει και τις δυο προηγούμενες συνδέσεις συνολικά.
Η IP που βλέπουν οι σελίδες και οι servers, θα πρέπει να είναι αυτή του bonding για να υπάρχει το πλεονέκτημα της συνδυαστικής ταχύτητας.
Μέχρι τώρα λοιπόν, αν κάποιος ήθελε port forwarding, θυμόμουν ότι δεν μπορούσε να το έχει μέσω της συνδυαστικής και έπρεπε να το περάσει ξεχωριστά από την DSL, οπότε και με τις ταχύτητες αυτής.
Τώρα βλέπω ότι το port forwarding λειτουργεί κανονικά με την IP του bonding γιατί βλέπω κάποιον εσωτερικό μου web server. Μένει να δοκιμάσω ταχύτητα για να δούμε αν όντως βγαίνει με τις ταχύτητες του bonding ή παίζει κάτι άλλο.

Την IP του bonding μπορείτε να τη δείτε στο Internet >>> Bonding tunnel -> IPv4 Address

- - - Updated - - -

Αρχίσανε πάλι τα κουλά, σε idle γραμμή...

Ντάξει, πάει για ξήλωμα, ούτε βδομάδα δε θα το κρατήσω τελικά.

----------


## puntomania

δοκίμασα το port forwarding με την ip του bonding... αλλα τζίφος...

- - - Updated - - -




> Λοιπόν παιδιά:
> Τo Huawei έχει (1) την IP από την *DSL* που την λαμβάνει με PPPoE, (2) την IP της *κινητής (3G/4G)*, και (3) την IP του *Bonding* που συγκεντρώνει και τις δυο προηγούμενες συνδέσεις συνολικά.
> Η IP που βλέπουν οι σελίδες και οι servers, θα πρέπει να είναι αυτή του bonding για να υπάρχει το πλεονέκτημα της συνδυαστικής ταχύτητας.
> Μέχρι τώρα λοιπόν, αν κάποιος ήθελε port forwarding, θυμόμουν ότι δεν μπορούσε να το έχει μέσω της συνδυαστικής και έπρεπε να το περάσει ξεχωριστά από την DSL, οπότε και με τις ταχύτητες αυτής.
> Τώρα βλέπω ότι το port forwarding λειτουργεί κανονικά με την IP του bonding γιατί βλέπω κάποιον εσωτερικό μου web server. Μένει να δοκιμάσω ταχύτητα για να δούμε αν όντως βγαίνει με τις ταχύτητες του bonding ή παίζει κάτι άλλο.
> 
> Την IP του bonding μπορείτε να τη δείτε στο Internet >>> Bonding tunnel -> IPv4 Address
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


τελικά έκανες δοκιμή ταχύτητας?

- - - Updated - - -

τώρα που το ξανά είδα καλύτερα....

έκανα στο speedbooster dmz στο mikrotik.... και απο το mikrotik κάνω ΝΑΤ πχ την εσωτερική ip που θέλω.... δοκιμές γίνονται απο το κινητό με ιντερνετ απο αλλού...

και ενώ βλέπω κίνηση στο μικροτικ δεν έχω πρόσβαση...

τι να μου διαφεύγει?

- - - Updated - - -

τελικά η bonding ip όντος δίνει πρόσβαση στο ρουτερ μας... δεν έχω συνδεμένη την adsl πάνω στο μοντεμ και το έχω μονο με το 4G..... το πρόβλημα που προέκυψε τώρα.... to ddns στο ρουτερ παίζει μονο με την adsl... οπότε δεν τρέχει με τα 4G....

----------


## macro

Παιδια υπαρχει κανα καινουργιο firmware για το huawei?

----------


## Constantine4

> Απλά ρωτάω, μπορεί μετά τα 100gb να είχε κάποια ογκοχρεωση, εγώ έχω ήδη τα 40 και θέλω να βάλω τα 100 αλλά αν σε χρεώνει με το gb δε θα άξιζε να βάλω!


Μετά τα 100 GB απλά σου μειώνει την ταχύτητα στα 15 MBPS. 
Δεν υπάρχει ογκοχρέωση!

----------


## puntomania

και για να ξανά γυρίσουμε στο θέμα του παγίου... χτες μου ήρθε ο λογαριασμός... πάλι το ένα μου το έχουν με 15ε πάγιο... ενώ το άλλο με 8ε.... τι να πω... πάλι τηλέφωνα... πάλι να εξηγήσεις ότι δεν είσαι ελέφαντας!!!

----------


## DoSMaN

> και για να ξανά γυρίσουμε στο θέμα του παγίου... χτες μου ήρθε ο λογαριασμός... πάλι το ένα μου το έχουν με 15ε πάγιο... ενώ το άλλο με 8ε.... τι να πω... πάλι τηλέφωνα... πάλι να εξηγήσεις ότι δεν είσαι ελέφαντας!!!


Εγώ ήδη πλήρωσα τον πρώτο λογαριασμό...
Με πήραν για να με βάλουν τελικά στα 9,90€ αλλά δεν προλάβαμε το 2ο λογαριασμό και μου είπαν ότι θα τον αφαιρέσουν μαζί με μέρος του 1ου...
Σε 5 μέρες εκδίδεται ο νέος λογαριασμός... θα κλάψουμε πάλι...

----------


## Mi_ka

Χαιρετώ την ομήγυρη!

Μόλις βάλαμε και μεις εις το χωρίον 2 Μπούστερ και βλέπω σήμα 63 σο ένα και 66 τόσο στο άλλο, καταλαβαίνω ότι είμαι πολύ καλά αλλά έχω απορία ποια είναι η μέγιστη ένδειξη έντασης σήματος αν ξέρει κάποιος.

Επίσης, αν ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει που να διαβάσω, είναι και τα δύο κοτσαρισμένα πάνω σε ένα σύνθετο γιαγάμπιτο οικιακό δίκτυο με πολλές συσκευές, το ένα παρέχει το wifi του σπιτιού και το άλλο εξυπηρετεί κυρίως το multiroom cosmotetv και έναν υπολογιστή που σερφάρει βαρέως. 
Το πρόβλημα είναι όταν μια συσκευή είναι συνδεδεμένη με το wifi του σπιτιού (speedbooster A 192.168.1.2) τότε δεν μπορεί να δει την σελίδα διαχείρισης του άλλου ή να βγει από αυτό σαν gateway (speedbooster B 192.168.1.1) και δεν ξέρω τι να ρυθμίσω, DMZ και τα τοιαύτα?

----------


## puntomania

> Χαιρετώ την ομήγυρη!
> 
> Μόλις βάλαμε και μεις εις το χωρίον 2 Μπούστερ και βλέπω σήμα 63 σο ένα και 66 τόσο στο άλλο, καταλαβαίνω ότι είμαι πολύ καλά αλλά έχω απορία ποια είναι η μέγιστη ένδειξη έντασης σήματος αν ξέρει κάποιος.
> 
> Επίσης, αν ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει που να διαβάσω, είναι και τα δύο κοτσαρισμένα πάνω σε ένα σύνθετο γιαγάμπιτο οικιακό δίκτυο με πολλές συσκευές, το ένα παρέχει το wifi του σπιτιού και το άλλο εξυπηρετεί κυρίως το multiroom cosmotetv και έναν υπολογιστή που σερφάρει βαρέως. 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι όταν μια συσκευή είναι συνδεδεμένη με το wifi του σπιτιού (speedbooster A 192.168.1.2) τότε δεν μπορεί να δει την σελίδα διαχείρισης του άλλου ή να βγει από αυτό σαν gateway (speedbooster B 192.168.1.1) και δεν ξέρω τι να ρυθμίσω, DMZ και τα τοιαύτα?


κανονικά θες ένα 3ο ρουτερ που να στα κάνει ένα... και αυτό να μοιράζει σε όλο το υπόλοιπο.... διαφορετικά και με καρφωτές ip γίνετε σε όλες της συσκευές σου... και dhcp μόνο για το wifi του ενός...

----------


## Mi_ka

> κανονικά θες ένα 3ο ρουτερ που να στα κάνει ένα... και αυτό να μοιράζει σε όλο το υπόλοιπο.... διαφορετικά και με καρφωτές ip γίνετε σε όλες της συσκευές σου... και dhcp μόνο για το wifi του ενός...


(‘φχαριστώ!)
καρφωτές παντού ανέκαθεν πλην του cosmotetv (γκρρρ!!) και ενός αφυγραντήρα rhonson (ξαναγκρρρ!!!) με μόνο dhcp για αυτά.. το θέμα είναι ότι κατά καιρούς χρειάζεται να μπαίνω  από το wifi του σπιτιού (μπούστερ Α) και να βγαίνω από τη σύνδεση  του άλλου μπούστερ Β καθώς είναι σε διαφορετικές τοποθεσίες τοποθετημένα για χωροταξικούς λόγους και το wifi του Β το λαμβάνω ψόφια εκεί που κάθομαι συνήθως - δηλαδή το wifi του Α είναι μονόδρομος

----------


## puntomania

> (‘φχαριστώ!)
> καρφωτές παντού ανέκαθεν πλην του cosmotetv (γκρρρ!!) και ενός αφυγραντήρα rhonson (ξαναγκρρρ!!!) με μόνο dhcp για αυτά.. το θέμα είναι ότι κατά καιρούς χρειάζεται να μπαίνω  από το wifi του σπιτιού (μπούστερ Α) και να βγαίνω από τη σύνδεση  του άλλου μπούστερ Β καθώς είναι σε διαφορετικές τοποθεσίες τοποθετημένα για χωροταξικούς λόγους και το wifi του Β το λαμβάνω ψόφια εκεί που κάθομαι συνήθως - δηλαδή το wifi του Α είναι μονόδρομος


υποθέτω οτι μιλάς για ένα κτήριο με 2 σπίτια τα οποία επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους στο δίκτυο... σωστά?

----------


## Mi_ka

> υποθέτω οτι μιλάς για ένα κτήριο με 2 σπίτια τα οποία επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους στο δίκτυο... σωστά?


όχι, 1 σπίτι με 2 κινητικά ανάπηρους χρήστες, με ανεξάρτητο χώρο και γραμμή ο καθένας και με κάμποσες μοιραζόμενες και κοινόχρηστες συσκευές επιπλέον - το σπίτι είναι δεκαπενταετίας κτισμένο «καλουπωτά» με τοίχους χωρίς τούβλα αλλά με τσιμεντομένο μεταλλικό πλέγμα -> θωράκιση RF...

----------


## puntomania

> όχι, 1 σπίτι με 2 κινητικά ανάπηρους χρήστες, με ανεξάρτητο χώρο και γραμμή ο καθένας και με κάμποσες μοιραζόμενες και κοινόχρηστες συσκευές επιπλέον - το σπίτι είναι δεκαπενταετίας κτισμένο «καλουπωτά» με τοίχους χωρίς τούβλα αλλά με τσιμεντομένο μεταλλικό πλέγμα -> θωράκιση RF...


εφόσον έχεις τοπικό δίκτυο μεταξύ τους....

και αφού τα ρουτερ είναι σε 2 διαφορετικά σημεία.... μπορείς με 2 μικροτικ πχ 951G να κάνεις καλό παιχνίδι.... και οι 2 γραμμές να "γίνουν μια" και όλοι να είναι στο ίδιο δίκτυο... και να βλέπουν όλες τις τοπικές συσκευές... και να μην χρειαστεί να τραβήξεις καλώδια νέα... και.... και...

----------


## Mi_ka

> εφόσον έχεις τοπικό δίκτυο μεταξύ τους....
> 
> και αφού τα ρουτερ είναι σε 2 διαφορετικά σημεία.... μπορείς με 2 μικροτικ πχ 951G να κάνεις καλό παιχνίδι.... και οι 2 γραμμές να "γίνουν μια" και όλοι να είναι στο ίδιο δίκτυο... και να βλέπουν όλες τις τοπικές συσκευές... και να μην χρειαστεί να τραβήξεις καλώδια νέα... και.... και...


από καλώδια, ιστός αράχνης κάτω από την κεραμοσκεπή... ενδιαφέρον το μικροτικ, θα το δω, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## thanasis777

Γεια σας , είμαι καινούργιος στην παρέα και ζητάω συγνώμη αλλά θα ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα που λογικά θα έχουν απαντηθεί πάλι άλλα λόγω χρόνου δεν μπορώ να ψάξω και να τα βρω.
Η μεγίστη ταχύτητα που πιάνω αυτή  την στιγμή  ειναι 1,7 mbps οποτε πιστευω να δω διαφορα με αυτη την υπηρεσία. Κατα κυριο λογο το θελω για streaming (netflix κλπ..).Απο το κινητο εχω παρα πολυ καλο σημα 4G.
1)υπάρχει σταθερότητα στο σημα ?η θα υπαρχουν μερες που δεν θα μπρω να μπω?
2)μπορω να χρησιμοποιώ μονο το 4G χωρις adsl ?
3)Μπορουν να συνδεθούν ταυτόχρονα 3-4 συσκευές απο το  wi-fi?

----------


## striker10

> Γεια σας , είμαι καινούργιος στην παρέα και ζητάω συγνώμη αλλά θα ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα που λογικά θα έχουν απαντηθεί πάλι άλλα λόγω χρόνου δεν μπορώ να ψάξω και να τα βρω.
> Η μεγίστη ταχύτητα που πιάνω αυτή  την στιγμή  ειναι 1,7 mbps οποτε πιστευω να δω διαφορα με αυτη την υπηρεσία. Κατα κυριο λογο το θελω για streaming (netflix κλπ..).Απο το κινητο εχω παρα πολυ καλο σημα 4G.
> 1)υπάρχει σταθερότητα στο σημα ?η θα υπαρχουν μερες που δεν θα μπρω να μπω?
> 2)μπορω να χρησιμοποιώ μονο το 4G χωρις adsl ?
> 3)Μπορουν να συνδεθούν ταυτόχρονα 3-4 συσκευές απο το  wi-fi?


φιλε καλησπερα , σου απανταω την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια

1) ηταν σταθερο , ναι, δεν ειχα προβληματα
2) αλλοι συνδεθηκαν, εγω οχι. δε μου δουλεψε ποτε χωρις dsl καλοδιο (χωρις dsl καλοδιο δε δουλευει το voip ομως ) 
3) ναι ειναι κλασικο ρουτερ, οποτε οσοι θες μπαινουν στο wifi

Περα απο τα παραπανω θεωρω μεγιστο προβλημα του την μη συνεργασια στο streaming...δε μπορω να εξηγησω το γιατι, δεν ειμαι τεχνικος, αλλα το streaming δε μου βελτιωθηκε.
Οπως εγραψα παλιοτερα, σε εμενα  παρατηρησα οτι ποτε δε λειτουργησε συνδιαστηκα στο στρεαμ (dsl + 4g) με αποτελεσμα να συνεχιζω να βλεπω ΜΟΝΟ με την dsl μου, αφου απο αυτην ξεκιναει κ περνει το down....αλλα.... 
ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ to Huawei, συγχρονιζει πολυ χαμηλοτερα απο το speedport, (σε εμενα down 4200 speerport vs 2500-3000 huawei). 
Mε δεδομενο αυτο κ δεδομενο οτι το στρεαμαρισμα θα συνεχισει ΜΟΝΟ απο την dsl, οχι δε σου λυνει το προβλημα.

Εγω το επεστρεψα στις 2 βδομαδες. Δε χανεις τιποτα να το παρεις κ εσυ δοκιμαστικα για 2 βδομαδες και αφου δοκιμασεις τα θελω σου, ελα να μας ξαναπεις την γνωμη σου , μηπως και κατι εχει αλλαξει....

----------


## thanasis777

> φιλε καλησπερα , σου απανταω την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια
> 
> 1) ηταν σταθερο , ναι, δεν ειχα προβληματα
> 2) αλλοι συνδεθηκαν, εγω οχι. δε μου δουλεψε ποτε χωρις dsl καλοδιο (χωρις dsl καλοδιο δε δουλευει το voip ομως ) 
> 3) ναι ειναι κλασικο ρουτερ, οποτε οσοι θες μπαινουν στο wifi
> 
> Περα απο τα παραπανω θεωρω μεγιστο προβλημα του την μη συνεργασια στο streaming...δε μπορω να εξηγησω το γιατι, δεν ειμαι τεχνικος, αλλα το streaming δε μου βελτιωθηκε.
> Οπως εγραψα παλιοτερα, σε εμενα  παρατηρησα οτι ποτε δε λειτουργησε συνδιαστηκα στο στρεαμ (dsl + 4g) με αποτελεσμα να συνεχιζω να βλεπω ΜΟΝΟ με την dsl μου, αφου απο αυτην ξεκιναει κ περνει το down....αλλα.... 
> ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ to Huawei, συγχρονιζει πολυ χαμηλοτερα απο το speedport, (σε εμενα down 4200 speerport vs 2500-3000 huawei). 
> ...



σε ευχαριστω πολυ , 
1)το voip  τι ειναι ?
2)οταν εννοεις streaming , δηληδη ακομα και στο youtube δεν χρησιμοποιεί το 4g?
3)εγω ακομα και 10 mbps να πιανω ικανοποιημενος θα ειμαι

----------


## striker10

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ , 
> 1)το voip  τι ειναι ?
> 2)οταν εννοεις streaming , δηληδη ακομα και στο youtube δεν χρησιμοποιεί το 4g?
> 3)εγω ακομα και 10 mbps να πιανω ικανοποιημενος θα ειμαι


1)τηλεφωνο απο ιντερνετ, θα γινει υποχρεοτικα απο οτε σε ολο το δικτυο 
2)σε εμενα ναι, περνει απο την dsl, την οποια την εχει ηδη χαμηλωσει σε συχρονισμο
3) θα πιανεις και 30 και 40 στα speedtest, αλλα ως εκει....οταν μπουν δυο συσκευες στο youtube, βοηθα παναγια ....

----------


## griniaris

Δυστυχως επειδη εξαρταται αμεσσα απο το σημα του δικτυου κινητης κανεις δεν μπορει να σε διαβεβαιωσει για την αποδοση του.

Ακομα και στο ιδιο κτηριο 2 διαφορετικα ατομα μπορει να εχουν διαφορετικη αποδοση εξαιτιας του σηματος. 

Μονο στην πραξη θα το δεις. Αλλα ειμαι αισιοδοξος απο τις μεχρι τωρα εμπειριες μου οτι θα εισαι ικανοποιημενος.

----------


## puntomania

> φιλε καλησπερα , σου απανταω την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια
> 
> 1) ηταν σταθερο , ναι, δεν ειχα προβληματα
> 2) αλλοι συνδεθηκαν, εγω οχι. δε μου δουλεψε ποτε χωρις dsl καλοδιο (χωρις dsl καλοδιο δε δουλευει το voip ομως ) 
> 3) ναι ειναι κλασικο ρουτερ, οποτε οσοι θες μπαινουν στο wifi
> 
> Περα απο τα παραπανω θεωρω μεγιστο προβλημα του την μη συνεργασια στο streaming...δε μπορω να εξηγησω το γιατι, δεν ειμαι τεχνικος, αλλα το streaming δε μου βελτιωθηκε.
> Οπως εγραψα παλιοτερα, σε εμενα  παρατηρησα οτι ποτε δε λειτουργησε συνδιαστηκα στο στρεαμ (dsl + 4g) με αποτελεσμα να συνεχιζω να βλεπω ΜΟΝΟ με την dsl μου, αφου απο αυτην ξεκιναει κ περνει το down....αλλα.... 
> ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ to Huawei, συγχρονιζει πολυ χαμηλοτερα απο το speedport, (σε εμενα down 4200 speerport vs 2500-3000 huawei). 
> ...





Σε μένα το voip δουλεύει χωρίς τηΝ dsl επάνω του.

----------


## johnakis2206

Καλησπερα...θα ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης αν ξερει καποιος να μου πει... εγω εχω το speedbooster με 40 giga. Η σταθερη γραμμη ειναι στα 7mbps.. το cosmote tv plus δεν παιζει με αυτην την ταχυτητα. Βαζω να δω ταινια και κολλαει και μου λεει πως δεν επαρκει η ταχυτητα της συνδεσης... ενω εχω κανονικα 35 mbps απο το booster. Απο οτι εχω καταλαβει το hybrid της cosmote δεν τραβαει απο το booster..ξερετε αν αλλαζει αυτο...? Ειναι καποια ρυθμιση στο ρουτερ..? Ευχαριστω για την οποια απαντηση σας...

----------


## sdikr

> Καλησπερα...θα ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης αν ξερει καποιος να μου πει... εγω εχω το speedbooster με 40 giga. Η σταθερη γραμμη ειναι στα 7mbps.. το cosmote tv plus δεν παιζει με αυτην την ταχυτητα. Βαζω να δω ταινια και κολλαει και μου λεει πως δεν επαρκει η ταχυτητα της συνδεσης... ενω εχω κανονικα 35 mbps απο το booster. Απο οτι εχω καταλαβει το hybrid της cosmote δεν τραβαει απο το booster..ξερετε αν αλλαζει αυτο...? Ειναι καποια ρυθμιση στο ρουτερ..? Ευχαριστω για την οποια απαντηση σας...


Μόνο αν βγάλεις το καλώδιο της τηλεφωνικής γραμμή,  ώστε να στείλει την κίνηση μέσω κινητής

----------


## johnakis2206

Αν θυμαμαι το ειχα δοκιμασει και δεν επαιζε καθολου...ασε που μολις το βγαζω η ταχυτητα του booster δρν ανεβαινει πανω απο 2mbps

----------


## puntomania

το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει σε κάποιους με τα max 2mbps.... θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε ένα χάρτη... να δούμε που υπάρχει το πρόβλημα...

σκέφτομαι... μήπως το κάνουν αυτό μόνο σε περιοχές που το δίκτυο του 4g είναι οριακό...και απλά δεν φτάνει για όλους!!!

----------


## manospcistas

Αν ίσχυε αυτό, τουλάχιστον θα είχαμε την ταχύτητα της DSL + αυτό το λιγο του 4G.
Στην περίπτωση μου με DSL στα 8Mbps και ενεργό bonding πιάνω 2.2, οπότε κάπου αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα...

----------


## puntomania

> Αν ίσχυε αυτό, τουλάχιστον θα είχαμε την ταχύτητα της DSL + αυτό το λιγο του 4G.
> Στην περίπτωση μου με DSL στα 8Mbps και ενεργό bonding πιάνω 2.2, οπότε κάπου αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα...


ρουτερ άλλαξες.... για να αποκλείσουμε το ενδεχόμενο του εξοπλισμού?

----------


## pier88

> Καλησπερα...θα ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης αν ξερει καποιος να μου πει... εγω εχω το speedbooster με 40 giga. Η σταθερη γραμμη ειναι στα 7mbps.. το cosmote tv plus δεν παιζει με αυτην την ταχυτητα. Βαζω να δω ταινια και κολλαει και μου λεει πως δεν επαρκει η ταχυτητα της συνδεσης... ενω εχω κανονικα 35 mbps απο το booster. Απο οτι εχω καταλαβει το hybrid της cosmote δεν τραβαει απο το booster..ξερετε αν αλλαζει αυτο...? Ειναι καποια ρυθμιση στο ρουτερ..? Ευχαριστω για την οποια απαντηση σας...


Πηγαίνεις internet/bonding user filter list/add further exseption rule/edit
και φτιάχνεις ένα κανόνα:Redirect devices on the lan.
Έτσι διαλέγεις ποιές συσκευές θα παίζουν μόνο από adsl η συνδυαστικά με το booster.

----------


## puntomania

....τελικά εκτός απο τις πόρτες 80 & 443 περνάει τίποτα άλλο μέσου του speedposter?

----------


## striker10

> ρουτερ άλλαξες.... για να αποκλείσουμε το ενδεχόμενο του εξοπλισμού?


πολλοι μαζευτηκαμε με ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα για να φταιει το ρουτερ/εξοπλισμος. απλα σαν μηχανημα ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ 

(για καποιο περιεργο λογο εσυ εισαι εξαιρεση. εχεις βοιπ χωρις δσλ καλοδιο, δουλευει το ρουτερ σου χωρις δσλ παλι....φοβερο)

----------


## puntomania

> πολλοι μαζευτηκαμε με ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα για να φταιει το ρουτερ/εξοπλισμος. απλα σαν μηχανημα ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ 
> 
> (για καποιο περιεργο λογο εσυ εισαι εξαιρεση. εχεις βοιπ χωρις δσλ καλοδιο, δουλευει το ρουτερ σου χωρις δσλ παλι....φοβερο)





ναι αλλά διαπίστωσα οτι εκτός απο την 443 και 80... δεν περνάει τίποτα άλλο.... ούτε καν οι.... 465...993...995 που είναι για τα email....

----------


## striker10

> ναι αλλά διαπίστωσα οτι εκτός απο την 443 και 80... δεν περνάει τίποτα άλλο.... ούτε καν οι.... 465...993...995 που είναι για τα email....



αυτο το εξηγεις λιγο?
επισης μηπως ειναι λθση για το στρεαμινγκ, αυτο που λεει πιο πανω ο Pierre?

----------


## puntomania

> αυτο το εξηγεις λιγο?
> επισης μηπως ειναι λθση για το στρεαμινγκ, αυτο που λεει πιο πανω ο Pierre?


οτι μάλλον κόβουν μπλοκάρουν πόρτες... και αφήνουν να περάσει μόνο οτι θέλουν....   πχ στο μαιλ μου δεν έχω πρόσβαση μέσου του speedbooster...μου βγάζει timeout.... αλλα ούτε με ftp η ssh port 21-22 δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο hosting μου...   επίσης μια απομακρυσμένη κάμερα που ακούει στην πόρτα 37777 πάλι δεν έχω πρόσβαση....  στο control panel του hosting Μου... στην 2083 δεν μπαίνω... σε άλλο hosting στην ίδια πόρτα... πάλι τα ίδια....    πχ όταν ανοίγω μια πόρτα στο μικροτικ.... και κάνοντας dmz το speedbooster στο μικροτικ.... απο την dsl μπαίνω κανονικά απο την bonding ip του speedport πάει να μπει... βλέπω κίνηση άλλα κάτι το κόβει απ την μεριά του ote.

ναι πιθανών να είδαν οτι οι περισσότεροι που το βάλανε... οτι το τερματίζουν... με 4Κ... τορρεντς κτλ... οπότε και μπήκε φρένο για όλους!!!

----------


## DoSMaN

Αν μπήκε φρένο για όλους, τότε ποιο το νόημα να το πάρεις; για να πληρώνεις ένα πάγιο για κάτι που δε μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις;
Εμένα αυτό ξεκίνησε 3-4 μήνες αφού το πήρα και ενόσο είχα τα 40GB που μετά απλά κοβόταν...

Αν με "τιμωρούν" που εξαντλούσα τα GB που εκείνοι έδιναν (και δίνουν) τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα...
Ας πουν για ημερήσια πολιτική χρήσης πχ 4GB/ημέρα να το καταλάβω αλλά εδώ είναι καθημερινό φαινόμενο...!!!

----------


## puntomania

το διαπίστωσα πριν μερικές μέρες... μια μου δούλευαν αυτά που ήθελα.. μια όχι.... και τελικά ψάξε ψάξε κατέληξα σε αυτό... έστω και έτσι...για την χρήση που τα θέλω εγώ.. οκ... μου κάνουν... τώρα απ υπάρχει και φρένο πρόσθετο σε αυτές τις 2 πόρτες... πχ download απο http server..οι κλίσεις viper μέσω της 443 κτλ τότε θα έχω θέμα.... το ψάχνω ακόμα... και θα δείξει!!!

- - - Updated - - -

υπάρχει βασικά καμια εφαρμογή... να τσεκάρουμε την γραμμή μας... και αν μας κόβει ο πάροχος? για την εξερχόμενη κίνηση λέω!

----------


## vfragos

Καλησπέρα, έκανα αίτηση σήμερα Cosmote adsl 24 συν το speed booster. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν το modem που δίνουν υποστηρίζει wifi 5ghz και μέχρι τι ταχύτητες. Βλέπω πολλούς να αναφέρουν προβλήματα, ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά. Επειδή από αυτά που διαβάζω έχω μπερδευτεί (σήμερα έμαθα ότι υπάρχει τέτοια υπηρεσία) σε streaming δουλεύει, Netflix, youtube; Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## striker10

> Καλησπέρα, έκανα αίτηση σήμερα Cosmote adsl 24 συν το speed booster. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν το modem που δίνουν υποστηρίζει wifi 5ghz και μέχρι τι ταχύτητες. Βλέπω πολλούς να αναφέρουν προβλήματα, ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά. Επειδή από αυτά που διαβάζω έχω μπερδευτεί (σήμερα έμαθα ότι υπάρχει τέτοια υπηρεσία) σε streaming δουλεύει, Netflix, youtube; Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Streaming ειναι περιεργα τα πραματα.
Εμενα δε μου δουλεψε και οσο θυμαμαι απο αλλους εδω μεσα και αλλοι ειχαν προβληματα.
Οποτε το περνεις, 2 βδομαδες δοκιμη, και αν δε σε ικανοποιησει το γυρνας πισω. Απλα πες μας την εμπειρια σου μολις εχεις ολοκληρωμενη αποψη

----------


## vfragos

> Streaming ειναι περιεργα τα πραματα.
> Εμενα δε μου δουλεψε και οσο θυμαμαι απο αλλους εδω μεσα και αλλοι ειχαν προβληματα.
> Οποτε το περνεις, 2 βδομαδες δοκιμη, και αν δε σε ικανοποιησει το γυρνας πισω. Απλα πες μας την εμπειρια σου μολις εχεις ολοκληρωμενη αποψη


Καλημέρα. Ναι εννοείται θα πω εντυπώσεις. Την έχεις ακόμα την υπηρεσία εσύ.

----------


## striker10

> Καλημέρα. Ναι εννοείται θα πω εντυπώσεις. Την έχεις ακόμα την υπηρεσία εσύ.


οχι το επεστρεψα στις 2 εβδομαδες (δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης), αφου το εξαντλησα χωρις αποτελεσμα

----------


## johnakis2206

Εγω παντως εκανα τις ρυθμισεις αλλα δεν καταφερα να κανω το cosmote tv να τραβηξει δεδομενα απο το booster...πρεπει να το εχουν κλειδωμενο απο οτι καταλαβα...κριμα γιατι η σταθερη γραμμη μου ειναι στα 7 και δεν μπορει να παιξει καμια ταινια...

----------


## pier88

> Εγω παντως εκανα τις ρυθμισεις αλλα δεν καταφερα να κανω το cosmote tv να τραβηξει δεδομενα απο το booster...πρεπει να το εχουν κλειδωμενο απο οτι καταλαβα...κριμα γιατι η σταθερη γραμμη μου ειναι στα 7 και δεν μπορει να παιξει καμια ταινια...


Γιά να παίξει το booster στις ρυθμίσεις που έδειξα πρέπει να ξετικάρεις το cosmote tv,το έκανες;

----------


## johnakis2206

Ναι το εκανα και αυτο...τα δοκιμασα ολα γιατι δεν ηξερα και δοκιμασα και αυτο αλλα παλι τιποτα...

----------


## pier88

> Ναι το εκανα και αυτο...τα δοκιμασα ολα γιατι δεν ηξερα και δοκιμασα και αυτο αλλα παλι τιποτα...


Εμένα με αυτόν το τρόπο που έδειξα παίζουν όλες οι συσκευές μου όπως θέλω,είτε μόνο adsl είτε adsl+booster.

----------


## johnakis2206

Σου παιζει και το cosmote tv..? Θα το ξαναδοκιμασω μηπως δεν εκανα κατι καλα..

----------


## pier88

> Σου παιζει και το cosmote tv..? Θα το ξαναδοκιμασω μηπως δεν εκανα κατι καλα..


Cosmotetv δεν εχω σε αυτή τη φάση γιά να το δοκιμασω αλλά δε βλέπω το λόγο να μην παίζει.Σε μένα παίζει tvbox,κινητα,smart tv,PlayStation χωρίς κανενα θέμα.Δες πάλι τις ρυθμίσεις σου,Βαλε το καλώδιο adsl πάνω(αν το βγάλεις είσαι κλειδωμένος στα 2 mbps) κοίτα ρυθμίσεις στο bonding να είναι όλα up κανε τις ρυθμίσεις που είπα κ δοκίμασε πάλι.

----------


## puntomania

δε νομίζω να σου παίξει... 

εγώ τα καλώδια του dsl δεν τα έχω επάνω...και δεν είμαι κλειδωμένος στα 2....

----------


## johnakis2206

Τιποτα παιδια τα εκανα ολα... πρεπει να το εχουν κλειδωμενο απο την cosmote για να μην χαλαει τα giga...

----------


## striker10

> Τιποτα παιδια τα εκανα ολα... πρεπει να το εχουν κλειδωμενο απο την cosmote για να μην χαλαει τα giga...


γυρισε το πισω,

οσο πιο πολλοι το επιστρεψουμε θελω να ελπιζω οτι υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να ασχοληθουν να διορθωσουν ολες τις βρεφικες αρρωστιες του μπουστερ.

ειναι κριμα κ μεγαλη μαλ..... να πειραματειζεται ο ΟΤΕ πανω σε συνδρομητες του, επι πληρωμη για εξτρα υπηρεσια, τη οποια ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΚΑΝ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ αν μας ειχαν φερει επιτελους ενα κανονικο vdsl στα σπιτια μας, οπως σε ολο τον δυτικο κοσμο

----------


## pier88

> Τιποτα παιδια τα εκανα ολα... πρεπει να το εχουν κλειδωμενο απο την cosmote για να μην χαλαει τα giga...


Άλλες συσκευές με τον τροπο που σου έδειξα δοκίμασες;Με το κινητό σου τι γίνεται;

----------


## puntomania

όντος έχει αλλαγές και σε μένα... ναι μεν δουλεύει... άλλα μόνο για browsing στην ουσια οτι περνα απ την 443 και 80... speedtest δεν με αφήνει να κάνω...

----------


## pier88

> όντος έχει αλλαγές και σε μένα... ναι μεν δουλεύει... άλλα μόνο για browsing στην ουσια οτι περνα απ την 443 και 80... speedtest δεν με αφήνει να κάνω...


Τι εννοείς,τώρα έγινε αυτό;

----------


## puntomania

οπότε για εμάς που θα τα έχουμε για αρκετό καιρό ακόμα... ξεκινά το κυνήγι του σωστού routing... και τι μπορεί να πηγαίνει από αυτά...

- - - Updated - - -




> Τι εννοείς,τώρα έγινε αυτό;


πριν μερικές μέρες είχα κάνει speedtest... με όλες τις γραμμές μου μαζί... όλα καλά... τώρα όχι και ξεχωριστά μια μια... στα 2 booster δεν μου κάνει καν...

εκτός αν φτιάχνουν κάτι στο σύστημα τους... και το έχουν κάτι σαν safe mode να περνάνε μονο τα βασικά... θα το παρακολουθήσω....

- - - Updated - - -

τσεκαρτε παιδιά τι περνάει και τι όχι... να κάνουμε μια λίστα.. με το πια κίνηση κόβουν.

----------


## pier88

> οπότε για εμάς που θα τα έχουμε για αρκετό καιρό ακόμα... ξεκινά το κυνήγι του σωστού routing... και τι μπορεί να πηγαίνει από αυτά...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> πριν μερικές μέρες είχα κάνει speedtest... με όλες τις γραμμές μου μαζί... όλα καλά... τώρα όχι και ξεχωριστά μια μια... στα 2 booster δεν μου κάνει καν...
> 
> εκτός αν φτιάχνουν κάτι στο σύστημα τους... και το έχουν κάτι σαν safe mode να περνάνε μονο τα βασικά... θα το παρακολουθήσω....
> ...


Έτσι δουλεύει το SB φίλε,συνδυαστικά με την adsl,το λένε ξεκάθαρα απο την cosmote.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Έτσι δουλεύει το SB φίλε,συνδυαστικά με την adsl,το λένε ξεκάθαρα απο την cosmote.


Εμένα συνδυαστικά όπως το λες, δε μου έχει παίξει ένα 6μηνο τώρα...
Και όχι μόνο εμένα αλλά και σε άλλους...

Έπαιξε στην αρχή και μέχρι εκεί...

Τώρα ακόμα και στο downloading δεν κατεβάζει πάνω από 200kb/sec...
Ενώ με κλειστό αυτό και μόνο με aDSL κατεβάζω με 2MB/sec...

----------


## pier88

> Εμένα συνδυαστικά όπως το λες, δε μου έχει παίξει ένα 6μηνο τώρα...
> Και όχι μόνο εμένα αλλά και σε άλλους...
> 
> Έπαιξε στην αρχή και μέχρι εκεί...
> 
> Τώρα ακόμα και στο downloading δεν κατεβάζει πάνω από 200kb/sec...
> Ενώ με κλειστό αυτό και μόνο με aDSL κατεβάζω με 2MB/sec...


Με σκέτο 4g το ρούτερ είναι κλειδωμένο στα 2mbps,αυτο λέμε τόσο καιρό όλοι εδώ μέσα,εσύ ησουν η εξαίρεση,ίσως επειδή είχες αν δε κάνω λάθος από πριν το speedbooster.

----------


## johnakis2206

Πηγα και ρωτησα σε καταστημα οτε πριν λιγο...το booster ειναι κλειδωμενο και δεν δινει στο hybrid της cosmote tv και επειδη εγω εχω ακομα αυτο με τα 40 giga μου ειπε να μην το αλλαξω και το πληρωνω τζαπα... επισης μου ειπαν οτι αυτο θα αλλαξει καποια στιγμη και θα μπορει να παιζει απο τo booster αλλα το ποτε δεν το ξερουν...

----------


## pier88

> Πηγα και ρωτησα σε καταστημα οτε πριν λιγο...το booster ειναι κλειδωμενο και δεν δινει στο hybrid της cosmote tv και επειδη εγω εχω ακομα αυτο με τα 40 giga μου ειπε να μην το αλλαξω και το πληρωνω τζαπα... επισης μου ειπαν οτι αυτο θα αλλαξει καποια στιγμη και θα μπορει να παιζει απο τo booster αλλα το ποτε δεν το ξερουν...


Μάλλον ο αποκωδικοποιητής είναι κλειδωμένος και δεν παίρνει από το booster.Μην το αφήνεις έτσι,πάρε τηλέφωνο και ρώτα κι άλλους γιατί όλοι είναι άσχετοι με το θέμα speed booster.

----------


## puntomania

μα έχω download την max ταχύτητα του... ( και το δουλεύω σκέτο χωρίς την dsl ) απλά κόβουν πόρτες.... αυτό διαπίστωσα εδώ και λίγες μέρες.... το αν παίζει μόνο το http & https δεν με πειράζει... θα το βολέψω...

----------


## vfragos

Πω, πω έχω μπλέξει τα μπούτια μου με αυτά που διαβάζω...Δεν ξέρω τι να περιμένω όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία, τι παίζει, τι δεν παίζει, τί παίζει όποτε θέλει....Και ήμουν τόσο χαρούμενος...

----------


## puntomania

έβλεπα πριν άλφα τβ..... ενώ δούλεψε για λιγη ώρα (δεν κράτησα χρόνο)... μετά έκοψε... και ούτε με ανανέωση σελιδας δεν φόρτωνε, έβαλα τον η/υ να πάρει απ την dsl ιντερνετ... και δούλεψε κανονικά....   άρα υπάρχει κάποιο χρονικό όριο στο όταν τραβάμε data... θα δοκιμάσω μετά και σε download... να δώ τι θα κάνει...

----------


## DoSMaN

Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως πούλησαν περισσότερα απ' όσο ήθελαν και τώρα επειδή δε μπορούν να διαχειριστούν τον όγκο, βάζουν κόφτες ή ό,τι άλλο υπάρχει και τραβάμε εμείς ό,τι τραβάμε...

----------


## puntomania

μάλλον κάποιος manager έκανε λάθος υπολογισμούς.... και ξαφνικά είδαν να φεύγουν τα gb στην κινητή νεράκι....

----------


## striker10

> μάλλον κάποιος manager έκανε λάθος υπολογισμούς.... και ξαφνικά είδαν να φεύγουν τα gb στην κινητή νεράκι....


ΑΚΟΜΑ και ετσι να ειναι, ο φουκαρας ο συνδρομητης την πληρωνει και παλι.... το ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ ειναι λιγο για να χαρακτηρισει αυτη την αθλιοτητα

----------


## griniaris

> ΑΚΟΜΑ και ετσι να ειναι, ο φουκαρας ο συνδρομητης την πληρωνει και παλι.... το ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ ειναι λιγο για να χαρακτηρισει αυτη την αθλιοτητα


Συμφωνω απο την μια... αλλα απο την αλλη....   

*Αλλο η χρηση και αλλο η καταχρηση.*  Πολλοι με μια συνδεση ιντερνετ πηραν το SB και αντι να το εχουν συνδιαστικα το βαλανε σε αλλο σπιτι ή ακομα και στα εξοχικα τους.
απο ελευσινα φαντασου η σταθερη γραμμη και το SB στους Αγιους Θεοδωρους για την εξυπηρετηση εξοχικου με καταγραφικο και πλοηγηση κατα την επισκεψη τα Σαββατοκυριακα.

Ειναι αδικο για αυτους που κανανε ορθη χρηση  αλλα προφανως επειδη δεν μπορουσαν να ελεγξουν το φαινομενο, τους κοβουν ολους μεχρι να βρεθει τεχνολογικα λυση. 

Εχω παντως αν ημουν cosmote θα κλειδωνα το SB ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ αν δεν εχει πανω xDSL .

----------


## striker10

> Συμφωνω απο την μια... αλλα απο την αλλη....   
> 
> *Αλλο η χρηση και αλλο η καταχρηση.*  Πολλοι με μια συνδεση ιντερνετ πηραν το SB και αντι να το εχουν συνδιαστικα το βαλανε σε αλλο σπιτι ή ακομα και στα εξοχικα τους.
> απο ελευσινα φαντασου η σταθερη γραμμη και το SB στους Αγιους Θεοδωρους για την εξυπηρετηση εξοχικου με καταγραφικο και πλοηγηση κατα την επισκεψη τα Σαββατοκυριακα.
> 
> Ειναι αδικο για αυτους που κανανε ορθη χρηση  αλλα προφανως επειδη δεν μπορουσαν να ελεγξουν το φαινομενο, τους κοβουν ολους μεχρι να βρεθει τεχνολογικα λυση. 
> 
> Εχω παντως αν ημουν cosmote θα κλειδωνα το SB ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ αν δεν εχει πανω xDSL .


προσωπικα δε δεχομαι καμια δικαιολογια.
με εχουν καταδικασει το 2018 σε 3download, χωρις προβλεψη vdsl , αλλα τον λογαριασμο τον απαιτουν πληρωταιο καθε διμηνο αλλιως μαχαιρι.
το οτι δε μπορουν να ελενξουν κατι που πλασαραν σαν λυση , ουτε 10χρονο δε το δεχεται. και ναι, και καταχρηση θα κανω και θα το απολαυσω αν μπορω. 
οταν με βαζει να πληρωσω διπλη τιμη απο αλλον ευρωπαιο ο ΟΤΕ δε κανει καταχρηση? 
ας βρει τροπο να ελενξει το προιον που πλασαρε στην αγορα σαν λυση κ οχι να τιμωρει εμας που μας εχει σκισει με διαφορους τροπους..
ας βρει τροπο να ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΕΙ την υπηρεσια του κ να μη μας εχει με τις ωρες στο 13888 να μιλαμε με ασχετους κ μετα ας κατηγορισουμε τον απλο χρηστη που εκανε καταχρηση

----------


## DoSMaN

Καταρχήν απ' όσο γνωρίζω δε λειτουργεί το booster σε ακτίνα μεγαλύτερη από κάποια χιλιόμετρα από την ακτίνα που έχει δηλωθεί ως χώρος που θα υπάρχει το booster...
Άρα δε μπορεί να γίνει αυτό που αναφέρεις πχ να το πάρεις σε εξοχικό...

Είναι κλειδωμένο γεωγραφικά δηλαδή...

----------


## puntomania

> Καταρχήν απ' όσο γνωρίζω δε λειτουργεί το booster σε ακτίνα μεγαλύτερη από κάποια χιλιόμετρα από την ακτίνα που έχει δηλωθεί ως χώρος που θα υπάρχει το booster...
> Άρα δε μπορεί να γίνει αυτό που αναφέρεις πχ να το πάρεις σε εξοχικό...
> 
> Είναι κλειδωμένο γεωγραφικά δηλαδή...


...λες να είναι κλειδωμένα?... το ξέρουμε αυτό ότι όντος το κάνουν?

και πόσα χλμ να ήταν αυτή η ακτίνα?

- - - Updated - - -

μην ξεχνάμε και το πιο βασικό.....    κάποιοι μας βλέπουν εδώ μέσα...

----------


## griniaris

Το ειδα να δουλευει γιατι εγω τα ρυθμισα και τα 2.  Δεν υπαρχει γεωγραφικος περιορισμος . (τουλαχιστον για το συγκεκριμενο).  

Το αν τα βλεπει καποιος  , ειλικρινα εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα.  Επρεπε να ειναι κλειδωμενο. Αφου δεν ειναι ομως , αναφερω ενα πραγματικο γεγονος. 





> οταν με βαζει να πληρωσω διπλη τιμη απο αλλον ευρωπαιο ο ΟΤΕ δε κανει καταχρηση?



Εχεις καποια στοιχεια για να στηριξεις οτι δινεις 2πλασια τιμη?



Off Topic




κοιτα λιγο τι τιμες παιζουν σε αλλες ευρωπαικες χωρες ...

ΙΤΑΛΙΑ 

ΓΑΛΛΙΑ 

ΙΣΠΑΝΙΑ 


Αν δεις και τον χρωματικο χαρτη ειμαστε απο την μεση και κατω σε τιμες.

----------


## vfragos

> ...λες να είναι κλειδωμένα?... το ξέρουμε αυτό ότι όντος το κάνουν?
> 
> και πόσα χλμ να ήταν αυτή η ακτίνα?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> μην ξεχνάμε και το πιο βασικό.....    κάποιοι μας βλέπουν εδώ μέσα...


Πάντως εγώ που κοίταζα τις συχνές ερωτήσεις πρίν κάνω την αίτηση, αναφέρεται ότι η υπηρεσία δουλεύει μόνο στην διεύθυνση που έχει δηλωθεί το σταθέρο. Λογικό το βρίσκω.

----------


## griniaris

> Πάντως εγώ που κοίταζα τις συχνές ερωτήσεις πρίν κάνω την αίτηση, αναφέρεται ότι η υπηρεσία δουλεύει μόνο στην διεύθυνση που έχει δηλωθεί το σταθέρο. Λογικό το βρίσκω.


Ετσι ακριβως γραφει. και για μενα αυτο ειναι το σωστο. 

Απλα αναφερω για την καταχρηση. και προφανως ειναι πολλοι αυτοι που το κανανε αλλα δεν το αναφερουν.    

Το οποιο ειναι αδικο για αυτους που εχουν πραγματικα αναγκη την υπηρεσια.

----------


## puntomania

ο γερμανος εδώ πουλάει πακέτο dsl+hybird με 45ε μετά το εξάμηνο....για πακέτο μέχρι 100/40

σε μας πχ ίδιο πακέτο δεν υπάρχει... έχουμε στην ουσία το vdsl 50/5 + το booster με άλλα τόσα... οπότε πάμε σε 100/10 με τα ίδια λεφτά 35,50+9,90= 45,40ε

οπότε 2πλάσια τιμή δεν το λες... αλλά χαμηλότερο upload και ακριβότερη τηλεφωνία στα ίδια λεφτά... δεδομένου ότι ο γερμανος στην τηλεφωνία σου δίνει 2 κανάλια φωνής.

- - - Updated - - -




> Απλα αναφερω για την καταχρηση. και προφανως ειναι πολλοι αυτοι που το κανανε αλλα δεν το αναφερουν.    
> 
> Το οποιο ειναι αδικο για αυτους που εχουν πραγματικα αναγκη την υπηρεσια.





Off Topic




Στην Ελλάδα κοινός... χρόνια τώρα λίγοι κάνουν τις μ@λακίες... και την πατάνε όλοι!!!

----------


## griniaris

Αυτο ακριβως.  Δεν εχουμε σε καμμια περιπτωση 2πλασια τιμη οπως αναφερθηκε .  παραπλησιες ειναι και με μικρες διαφορες στις παροχες. 

Επισης να τονισω ειναι "ονομαστικες" ταχυτητες. Οπως και οι δικες μας.  κανεις δεν εγγυαται την πραγματικη ταχυτητα. 

Τεσπα. Νομιζω οτι ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα του νηματος.   :Smile:

----------


## vfragos

> ο γερμανος εδώ πουλάει πακέτο dsl+hybird με 45ε μετά το εξάμηνο....για πακέτο μέχρι 100/40
> 
> σε μας πχ ίδιο πακέτο δεν υπάρχει... έχουμε στην ουσία το vdsl 50/5 + το booster με άλλα τόσα... οπότε πάμε σε 100/10 με τα ίδια λεφτά 35,50+9,90= 45,40ε
> 
> οπότε 2πλάσια τιμή δεν το λες... αλλά χαμηλότερο upload και ακριβότερη τηλεφωνία στα ίδια λεφτά... δεδομένου ότι ο γερμανος στην τηλεφωνία σου δίνει 2 κανάλια φωνής.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Εγώ που έχω απλή adsl, τι upload θα έχω; Το booster μόνο μέχρι 5mbit δίνει; Το έχουν κλειδωμένο; Περίεργο μου φαίνεται.

----------


## puntomania

> Εγώ που έχω απλή adsl, τι upload θα έχω; Το booster μόνο μέχρι 5mbit δίνει; Το έχουν κλειδωμένο; Περίεργο μου φαίνεται.


μαθηματικά είναι 1+5= έως 6

----------


## vfragos

> μαθηματικά είναι 1+5= έως 6


Χαίρω πολύ, αυτό ρώτησα αν είναι κλειδωμένο στα 5mbit.

----------


## puntomania

> Χαίρω πολύ, αυτό ρώτησα αν είναι κλειδωμένο στα 5mbit.


για να δίνει έως 5.... αρα κλειδωμένο είναι!!!

----------


## vfragos

> για να δίνει έως 5.... αρα κλειδωμένο είναι!!!


Καλά εδώ μέσα γίνεται γενικά μπάχαλο, άλλη εμπειρία ο ένας, άλλη ο άλλος. Γενικά δεν ξέρω τι να περιμένω, που θα δουλεύει, πως θα δουλεύει, εάν θα δουλεύει πάντα. Πάντως από φίλο που έχει κατάστημα γερμανό και με έχει εξυπηρετήσει πολύ γενικά, μου αναφέρει ότι σαν υπηρεσία δουλεύει χωρίς προβλήματα παντού και σε streaming, τώρα αν καποιοι αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα, αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί και σε κάποιον με απλή adsl, vdsl.

----------


## puntomania

> Καλά εδώ μέσα γίνεται γενικά μπάχαλο, άλλη εμπειρία ο ένας, άλλη ο άλλος. Γενικά δεν ξέρω τι να περιμένω, που θα δουλεύει, πως θα δουλεύει, εάν θα δουλεύει πάντα. Πάντως από φίλο που έχει κατάστημα γερμανό και με έχει εξυπηρετήσει πολύ γενικά, μου αναφέρει ότι σαν υπηρεσία δουλεύει χωρίς προβλήματα παντού και σε streaming, τώρα αν καποιοι αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα, αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί και σε κάποιον με απλή adsl, vdsl.


πάρτο τότε... και μας λες και μας... πως θα πάει...

----------


## vfragos

> πάρτο τότε... και μας λες και μας... πως θα πάει...


Έχω κάνει αίτηση ήδη για μεταφορά γραμμής και περιμένω. Ναι εννοείται όπως έχω πεί ήδη ότι θα πω εντυπώσεις.

----------


## striker10

> Καλά εδώ μέσα γίνεται γενικά μπάχαλο, άλλη εμπειρία ο ένας, άλλη ο άλλος. Γενικά δεν ξέρω τι να περιμένω, που θα δουλεύει, πως θα δουλεύει, εάν θα δουλεύει πάντα. Πάντως από φίλο που έχει κατάστημα γερμανό και με έχει εξυπηρετήσει πολύ γενικά, μου αναφέρει ότι σαν υπηρεσία δουλεύει χωρίς προβλήματα παντού και σε streaming, τώρα αν καποιοι αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα, αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί και σε κάποιον με απλή adsl, vdsl.


ρε φιλε, απο την πρωτη στιγμη αυτο σου ειπα.
παρτο κ πες μας εντυπωσεις, εχεις 2 εβδομαδες trial.

Oχι ομως κ να μας κατηγορεις για μπαχαλο. 
Μπαχαλο ειναι αυτη η μαλ....α που πουλαει ο ΟΤΕ. σε αλλους δουλευει σε αλλους οχι. streaming σε κανεναν....

----------


## vfragos

> ρε φιλε, απο την πρωτη στιγμη αυτο σου ειπα.
> παρτο κ πες μας εντυπωσεις, εχεις 2 εβδομαδες trial.
> 
> Oχι ομως κ να μας κατηγορεις για μπαχαλο. 
> Μπαχαλο ειναι αυτη η μαλ....α που πουλαει ο ΟΤΕ. σε αλλους δουλευει σε αλλους οχι. streaming σε κανεναν....


Χαμήλωσε τους τόνους, δεν υπάρχει λόγος, δεν κατηγόρησα κανένα για μπάχαλο, ειδικά εσύ μια χαρά απάντηση και βοήθεια μου έδωσες. Βέβαια όταν ρώτησα αν όντως κλειδώνει στα 5mbit γιατί δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά το upload, ούτε ήξεραν να μου απαντήσουν από Cosmote, είδες τι απάντηση πήρα. Απλά από αυτά που διάβασα δεν κατάφερα να σχηματίσω άποψη για το τι να περιμένω. Θα δείξει....

----------


## striker10

> Χαμήλωσε τους τόνους, δεν υπάρχει λόγος, δεν κατηγόρησα κανένα για μπάχαλο, ειδικά εσύ μια χαρά απάντηση και βοήθεια μου έδωσες. Βέβαια όταν ρώτησα αν όντως κλειδώνει στα 5mbit γιατί δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά το upload, ούτε ήξεραν να μου απαντήσουν από Cosmote, είδες τι απάντηση πήρα. Απλά από αυτά που διάβασα δεν κατάφερα να σχηματίσω άποψη για το τι να περιμένω. Θα δείξει....


 :One thumb up: 

no prob, περιμενουμε νεα σου

----------


## griniaris

Off Topic




ΤΟ SNICKERS ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΝΕΙ: «Προσοχή! Δεν είσαι ο εαυτός σου όταν πεινάς!»

----------


## tsantu

Καλησπέρα.
Πήρα και εγώ το speed booster αφού έλεγξα το 4g σήμα στο σημείο με το κινητό και ήταν γύρω στο 40 down.
Η ταχύτητα της dsl στην περιοχή μου είναι από 4-10 και εγώ είχα γύρω  στο 8 πριν.
Με το που μπήκε το booster άρχισαν τα τρελά. Αρχικά για 10 λεπτά έδινε ταχύτητα γύρω στα 30 και μετά έπεσε 3 up και 0,3 down.
Όσες επανεκκινήσεις να έκανα τίποτα...
Με μόνο dsl πάει στα 4 και μόνο 4g για λίγο 30 και μετά 3.
Συνδεδεμένα πάνω έχω και το chromecast ασύρματα και την Cosmote tv είτε με ethernet είτε ασύρματα αλλά στο Tv δεν προσφέρει τίποτα.
Έχει δηλωθεί 2 φορές βλάβη και αλλάχηκε και μια φορά το ρούτερ με τίποτα αποτέλεσμα.
Οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ  δυστυχώς είναι άσχετοι...
Παρακαλώ πολύ αν υπάρχει κάποια συμβουλή - ιδέα .......
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## striker10

> Καλησπέρα.
> Πήρα και εγώ το speed booster αφού έλεγξα το 4g σήμα στο σημείο με το κινητό και ήταν γύρω στο 40 down.
> Η ταχύτητα της dsl στην περιοχή μου είναι από 4-10 και εγώ είχα γύρω  στο 8 πριν.
> Με το που μπήκε το booster άρχισαν τα τρελά. Αρχικά για 10 λεπτά έδινε ταχύτητα γύρω στα 30 και μετά έπεσε 3 up και 0,3 down.
> Όσες επανεκκινήσεις να έκανα τίποτα...
> Με μόνο dsl πάει στα 4 και μόνο 4g για λίγο 30 και μετά 3.
> Συνδεδεμένα πάνω έχω και το chromecast ασύρματα και την Cosmote tv είτε με ethernet είτε ασύρματα αλλά στο Tv δεν προσφέρει τίποτα.
> Έχει δηλωθεί 2 φορές βλάβη και αλλάχηκε και μια φορά το ρούτερ με τίποτα αποτέλεσμα.
> Οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ  δυστυχώς είναι άσχετοι...
> ...


εχεις 2 εβδομαδες δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης...
επεστρεψε το κ ΟΤΑΝ αποφασισουν να το φτιαξουν το ξαναπερνεις....μεχρι τοτε δεν αξιζει να τους χαριζεις λεφτα.

αυτο εκανα

συνδεσε παλι το speedport και θα δεις οτι το down σου θα ξαναειναι 8. 
τωρα ξαναβαλε το booster  και....θαυμα down 4!!!!

ειναι μια προβληματικη υπηρεσια, δυστυχως χωρις προφανη γιατρεια, παρα μονο πειραματα κ δοκιμες απο καποια παιδια εδω μεσα που τρωνε τον χρονο τους

----------


## griniaris

> Καλησπέρα.
> Πήρα και εγώ το speed booster αφού έλεγξα το 4g σήμα στο σημείο με το κινητό και ήταν γύρω στο 40 down.
> Η ταχύτητα της dsl στην περιοχή μου είναι από 4-10 και εγώ είχα γύρω  στο 8 πριν.
> Με το που μπήκε το booster άρχισαν τα τρελά. Αρχικά για 10 λεπτά έδινε ταχύτητα γύρω στα 30 και μετά έπεσε 3 up και 0,3 down.
> Όσες επανεκκινήσεις να έκανα τίποτα...
> Με μόνο dsl πάει στα 4 και μόνο 4g για λίγο 30 και μετά 3.
> Συνδεδεμένα πάνω έχω και το chromecast ασύρματα και την Cosmote tv είτε με ethernet είτε ασύρματα αλλά στο Tv δεν προσφέρει τίποτα.
> Έχει δηλωθεί 2 φορές βλάβη και αλλάχηκε και μια φορά το ρούτερ με τίποτα αποτέλεσμα.
> Οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ  δυστυχώς είναι άσχετοι...
> ...



Επεστρεψε το οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορεις.... πριν το παντρευτεις και το πληρωνεις τσαμπα.

----------


## pier88

Όταν σταματήσετε να κάνετε πειράματα με το ρούτερ και καθίσετε να καταλάβετε πως δουλεύει τότε οι περισσότεροι θα λύσετε τα προβλήματά σας.Έτσι κι εγώ στην αρχή επηρεασμένος απο αυτά που διάβαζα εδώ μέσα έκανα πειράματα κ είχα προβλήματα,όταν κατάλαβα πώς λειτουργεί είμαι οκ την περισσότερη ώρα της μέρας με μία εξαίρεση το βραδάκι που δεν έχω τρελλή ταχύτητα.Μην βγάζετε το καλώδιο της adsl,ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί,είναι κλειδωμένο στα 2mbps,κοιτάξτε στις ρυθμίσεις το bonding να είναι παντου up.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Όταν σταματήσετε να κάνετε πειράματα με το ρούτερ και καθίσετε να καταλάβετε πως δουλεύει τότε οι περισσότεροι θα λύσετε τα προβλήματά σας.Έτσι κι εγώ στην αρχή επηρεασμένος απο αυτά που διάβαζα εδώ μέσα έκανα πειράματα κ είχα προβλήματα,όταν κατάλαβα πώς λειτουργεί είμαι οκ την περισσότερη ώρα της μέρας με μία εξαίρεση το βραδάκι που δεν έχω τρελλή ταχύτητα.Μην βγάζετε το καλώδιο της adsl,ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί,είναι κλειδωμένο στα 2mbps,κοιτάξτε στις ρυθμίσεις το bonding να είναι παντου up.


Αν το adsl δεν είναι up τι μπορεί να φταίει; (ενώ είναι κουμπωμένο κανονικά...)

----------


## puntomania

> Όταν σταματήσετε να κάνετε πειράματα με το ρούτερ και καθίσετε να καταλάβετε πως δουλεύει τότε οι περισσότεροι θα λύσετε τα προβλήματά σας.Έτσι κι εγώ στην αρχή επηρεασμένος απο αυτά που διάβαζα εδώ μέσα έκανα πειράματα κ είχα προβλήματα,όταν κατάλαβα πώς λειτουργεί είμαι οκ την περισσότερη ώρα της μέρας με μία εξαίρεση το βραδάκι που δεν έχω τρελλή ταχύτητα.Μην βγάζετε το καλώδιο της adsl,ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί,είναι κλειδωμένο στα 2mbps,κοιτάξτε στις ρυθμίσεις το bonding να είναι παντου up.


το bonding ειναι Up και χωρίς την dsl... 



αφού σου δουλεύει εσένα όμως... βάλε μας ένα up/download σε ένα ftp να δούμε ότι περνά και από τα 2 και όχι μόνο απ την dsl!!!

----------


## pier88

> Αν το adsl δεν είναι up τι μπορεί να φταίει; (ενώ είναι κουμπωμένο κανονικά...)


Μου το χει κανει κι εμένα,κάνω restart PPPoE από τις ρυθμίσεις ίντερνετ και επανέρχεται.Αν δεν είναι όλα up στο bonding μην περιμένετε ταχύτητες.Πάρε τον πάροχο και πέστου ότι το bonding είναι down να το κοιτάξουν.Αυτοί στον ΟΤΕ είναι άσχετοι με αυτή την υπηρεσία δυστυχώς.Εσύ θα τους οδηγήσεις γιά να καταλάβουν.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μου το χει κανει κι εμένα,κάνω restart PPPoE από τις ρυθμίσεις ίντερνετ και επανέρχεται.Αν δεν είναι όλα up στο bonding μην περιμένετε ταχύτητες.Πάρε τον πάροχο και πέστου ότι το bonding είναι down να το κοιτάξουν.Αυτοί στον ΟΤΕ είναι άσχετοι με αυτή την υπηρεσία δυστυχώς.Εσύ θα τους οδηγήσεις γιά να καταλάβουν.


Δες εδώ.

- - - Updated - - -




> το bonding ειναι Up και χωρίς την dsl... 
> 
> 
> 
> αφού σου δουλεύει εσένα όμως... βάλε μας ένα up/download σε ένα ftp να δούμε ότι περνά και από τα 2 και όχι μόνο απ την dsl!!!


Πρέπει να ναι όλα up γιά να λειτουργεί το bonding φίλε μου

----------


## vfragos

> Μου το χει κανει κι εμένα,κάνω restart PPPoE από τις ρυθμίσεις ίντερνετ και επανέρχεται.Αν δεν είναι όλα up στο bonding μην περιμένετε ταχύτητες.Πάρε τον πάροχο και πέστου ότι το bonding είναι down να το κοιτάξουν.Αυτοί στον ΟΤΕ είναι άσχετοι με αυτή την υπηρεσία δυστυχώς.Εσύ θα τους οδηγήσεις γιά να καταλάβουν.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Δες εδώ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Μιας και βρήκα άνθρωπο που από ότι κατάλαβα του δουλεύει η υπηρεσία, μπορείς να μου πεις γενικές εντυπωσεις; Επίσης σε streaming δουλευει; Όταν ρώτησα μου είπαν δουλεύει παντού. Το upload είναι κλειδωμένο μέχρι 5mbit;

----------


## pier88

> το bonding ειναι Up και χωρίς την dsl... 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 199157
> 
> αφού σου δουλεύει εσένα όμως... βάλε μας ένα up/download σε ένα ftp να δούμε ότι περνά και από τα 2 και όχι μόνο απ την dsl!!!


Ορίστε φίλος:

- - - Updated - - -




> Μιας και βρήκα άνθρωπο που από ότι κατάλαβα του δουλεύει η υπηρεσία, μπορείς να μου πεις γενικές εντυπωσεις; Επίσης σε streaming δουλευει; Όταν ρώτησα μου είπαν δουλεύει παντού. Το upload είναι κλειδωμένο μέχρι 5mbit;


Tο upload είναι 5-6 πάντα,δεν πέφτει ούτε όταν καταναλώσεις το gb του μήνα.Από streaming δεν έχω ιδέα,δεν έχω ασχοληθεί γιά να σου πώ.

----------


## stateogr

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, να σας πω κι εγώ την εμπειρία μου από το Speed Booster... το έχω ενεργοποιήσει ένα μήνα και κάτι και γενικά είμαι ψιλο-οκ κυρίως για το uploading που είναι σταθερά 5Mbps
Το router κλειδώνει συνήθως στα 8-9Mbps γαι την ADSL και αυτός ήταν ένας από τους λόγους που ήθελα το Booster.... Με την ενεργοποίηση του booster το downloading πλέον παίζει 15-20+ (ανάλογα και με τον αν έχω καταναλώσει τα 100GB... που συνήθως την 2η μέρα έχουν γίνει καπνός :-)) 
Υπάρχουν κάποιες περιπτώσεις που βλέπω μικρές ταχύτητες (το καταλαβαίνω κυρίως από την UP speed) αλλά με μία επανεκκίνηση του mobile connection επανέρχεται... Γενικά το 4g στην περιοχή μου παίζει καμπάνα 85-90 Down, 35-40 UP

Τις τελευταίες μέρες (από 17 Νοέμβρη) η καλή μας Cosmote μας έχει αφήσει χωρίς σύνδεση ADSL & τηλέφωνο, μιλάμε για ένα μεγάλο πλήθος συνδέσεων σε έναν ολόκληρο δρόμο... και με πιθανή ημερομηνία αποκατάστασης 4/12 (δυστυχώς η ημερομηνία μετακινείται συνεχώς, από 22/11 πήγε 30/11 και τώρα 4/12). Απ' ότι έμαθα αλλάζουν τα καλώδια χαλκού.....
Το διάστημα αυτό λοιπόν (με το πρόβλημα) η ADSL σύνδεση δεν είναι σταθερή... κλειδώνει στα 5-6Mbps και κάθε 1-2 λεπτά "πέφτει"... οπότε και σε σχέση με το BOOSTER είδα τα εξής:
- Το BOOSTER χωρίς την ADSL δεν παίζει (όπως αναφέρει και ο φίλος PIER88 παραπάνω, κλειδώνει στα 1,5-2Mbps Down speed... )ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΑ όμως και κάτι περίεργο...... υπάρχει μία εξαίρεση... το YouTube..... ενώ όλες οι μετρήσεις (αλλά και η εμπειρία στο browsing είναι χάλια) αν μπω στο YouTube ξαφνικά η ταχύητα αυξάνει και παίζει HD video (και με εφαρμογή που έχω στο PC βλέπω ότι η ταχύητα πηγαίναι στα 7-8Mbps) ΑΛΛΑ μόνο για το YouTube!
- Υπήρξαν κάποιες περιπτώσεις όπου η ADSL κλείδωσε σε μικρή ταχύητα 2-3Mbps και κράτησε αρκετά λεπτά η σύνδεση (σίγουρα πάνω από 3'-4') το BOOSTER ενεργοποιούνταν και η ταχύτητα πήγαινε πάνω από 10-11Mbps Down kai 5mbps UP.... Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που καταλήγω ότι χωρίς ADSL παπαλα το Booster...
- Οι άνθρωποι στο τεχνικό τμήμα της Cosmote είναι άσχετοι για το πως λειτουργεί η υπηρεσία... μίλησα όλες αυτές τις μέρες με 4-5 διαφορετικούς τεχνικούς (και από το τμήμα της κινητής) και ο καθένας μου έλεγε διαφορετικά πράγματα... απ' ότι έπρεπε να λειτουργεί χωρίς ADSL μέχρι το ότι οι ταχύτητες είναι χαμηλές επειδή έχω καταναλώσει τα 100GB... όταν όμως τους έλεγα ότι όταν η ADSL κρατούσε 4-5 λεπτά επανερχόταν το booster... δεν μπορούσαν να μου απαντήσουν... Επίσης μου ανέφεραν ότι το booster ενεργοποιείται όταν η ταχύτητα Down ή Up φτάσει στο 80% του διαθέσιμου bandwidth της ADSL

Χρειάζομαι το Internet για επαγγελματικούς λόγους και όπως καταλαβαίνετε με έχουν φτάσει στα όρια μου!!!! Τους έχω ζητήσει να μου στείλουν γραπτά το πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί η υπηρεσία του Booster... ακόμα περιμένω .... Μέρα παρά μέρα τους ζητάω και μου ενεργοποιούν στο κινητό 10GB.... 
Ευτυχώς σε καμιά 15 μέρες θα τελειώσει το μαρτύριο.... θα είναι διαθέσιμο FTTH μέσω Inalan !αλληλούια! ο πολιτιμσός έρχεται :-)

----------


## puntomania

> Ορίστε φίλος:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Tο upload είναι 5-6 πάντα,δεν πέφτει ούτε όταν καταναλώσεις το gb του μήνα.Από streaming δεν έχω ιδέα,δεν έχω ασχοληθεί γιά να σου πώ.


εδώ που τα έχω δεν έχω δυνατότητα να βάλω και της dsl πάνω... θα βρω τρόπο... να το δοκιμάσω και έτσι.... πιο πολύ για την περιέργεια... να τσεκάρω αν κόβει πόρτες...αν τις περνά και απο της 2 συνδέσεις η οχι... και πιο πολύ στο upload που με ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## vfragos

> εδώ που τα έχω δεν έχω δυνατότητα να βάλω και της dsl πάνω... θα βρω τρόπο... να το δοκιμάσω και έτσι.... πιο πολύ για την περιέργεια... να τσεκάρω αν κόβει πόρτες...αν τις περνά και απο της 2 συνδέσεις η οχι... και πιο πολύ στο upload που με ενδιαφέρει.


Ρε συ φίλε, τι μας μπερδεύεις τότε (και δίνεις και απαντήσεις με ύφος) από το μεσημέρι μιλάς για προβλήματα και εσύ δεν έχεις κουμπωμένο ούτε καν το adsl καλώδιο...

----------


## puntomania

> Ρε συ φίλε, τι μας μπερδεύεις τότε (και δίνεις και απαντήσεις με ύφος) από το μεσημέρι μιλάς για προβλήματα και εσύ δεν έχεις κουμπωμένο ούτε καν το adsl καλώδιο...


μα δεν είπα οτι τα είχα πότε κουμπωμένα επάνω. απ την αρχή έτσι τα έχω και τα 2....   άλλα δεν έχω κόφτει στα 2mbps... τερματίζουν κανονικά... στις 443 & 80 στις υπόλοιπες πόρτες έχω θέμα!!!

( μήπως να διάβαζες και λίγο πιο πίσω? )

----------


## vfragos

> μα δεν είπα οτι τα είχα πότε κουμπωμένα επάνω. απ την αρχή έτσι τα έχω και τα 2....   άλλα δεν έχω κόφτει στα 2mbps... τερματίζουν κανονικά... στις 443 & 80 στις υπόλοιπες πόρτες έχω θέμα!!!
> 
> ( μήπως να διάβαζες και λίγο πιο πίσω? )


Μήπως να σέταρες σωστά το router με το adsl καρφωμένο επάνω. Αν και απ' ότι υποψιάζομαι έχεις μετακομίσει το booster σε άλλο μέρος από εκεί που έχει δηλωθεί ότι θα δουλεύει και περιμένεις να δουλέψει και σωστά..

----------


## griniaris

> Μήπως να σέταρες σωστά το router με το adsl καρφωμένο επάνω. Αν και απ' ότι υποψιάζομαι έχεις μετακομίσει το booster σε άλλο μέρος από εκεί που έχει δηλωθεί ότι θα δουλεύει και περιμένεις να δουλέψει και σωστά..


Αυτο υποψιαζομαι και εγω...  και αυτο ειναι που εγραψα και πιο πανω.

----------


## striker10

Boys ηρεμηστε
δεν αφορα κανεναν τι εχει κανει ο punto...
στο κατω κατω ειναι εξαιρετικα ενδιαφερον οτι το δικο του sb δουλευει χωρις dsl καλωδιο.
δεν ειμαστε τα τσακαλια του οτε που θα βρουμε που εχει βαλει ο καθενας το μπουστερ του....
ανταλλαζουμε αποψεις για να κανουμε οσο δυνατον καλυτερη την αχρηστη υπηρεσια του Οτε. 
μεχρι σημερα οι τοποθετησεις του punto πραγματικα εχουν βοηθησει....

----------


## vfragos

> Αυτο υποψιαζομαι και εγω...  και αυτο ειναι που εγραψα και πιο πανω.


Ναι και μετά κατηγορήθηκα γιατί ανέφερα την λέξη μπάχαλο....

- - - Updated - - -




> Boys ηρεμηστε
> δεν αφορα κανεναν τι εχει κανει ο punto...
> στο κατω κατω ειναι εξαιρετικα ενδιαφερον οτι το δικο του sb δουλευει χωρις dsl καλωδιο.
> δεν ειμαστε τα τσακαλια του οτε που θα βρουμε που εχει βαλει ο καθενας το μπουστερ του....
> ανταλλαζουμε αποψεις για να κανουμε οσο δυνατον καλυτερη την αχρηστη υπηρεσια του Οτε. 
> μεχρι σημερα οι τοποθετησεις του punto πραγματικα εχουν βοηθησει....


Δεν μπορείς να λές ότι δεν δουλεύει σωστά μια υπηρεσία όμως όταν δεν την χρησιμοποιείς σωστά...

----------


## striker10

Ασε τον punto και παρε εμενα κ αλλους 10 εδω μεσα , που ειχαμε καρφομενο το dsl....

και ελα πες μας τα νεα σου σε 2 βδομαδες

----------


## vfragos

> Ασε τον punto και παρε εμενα κ αλλους 10 εδω μεσα , που ειχαμε καρφομενο το dsl....
> 
> και ελα πες μας τα νεα σου σε 2 βδομαδες


Λογικά την εβδομάδα που έρχεται θα το έχω. Ελπίζω να δουλέψει σωστά. Αν δουλέψει σωστά θα σας μεταφέρω όσο καλύτερα μπορώ τι ακριβώς έκανα και τις ρυθμίσεις που έχω. Αν δεν δουλέψει θα βρίζουμε μαζί. :-)

Προς το παρόν μόνο στον Pier88 έχει λειτουργήσει σωστά να υποθέσω;

----------


## striker10

> Λογικά την εβδομάδα που έρχεται θα το έχω. Ελπίζω να δουλέψει σωστά. Αν δουλέψει σωστά θα σας μεταφέρω όσο καλύτερα μπορώ τι ακριβώς έκανα και τις ρυθμίσεις που έχω. Αν δεν δουλέψει θα βρίζουμε μαζί. :-)
> 
> Προς το παρόν μόνο στον Pier88 έχει λειτουργήσει σωστά να υποθέσω;



νομιζω ναι, μονο στον pier88

μακαρι να σου δουλεψει κ εσενα, να ειμαστε λιγο πιο κοντα στην λυση, τι να πω

----------


## griniaris

Οπως εχω αναφερει....   δουλευει και σε αλλους...  και χωρις την adsl κουμπωμενη πανω τους.   και μαλιστα εκτος γεωγραφικης περιοχης της adsl. 

Μπορει να ειναι λογω κυψελης της κινητης. Μπορει να ειναι μπουκωμενη.  μπορει... μπορει...    και πολλα αλλα.

----------


## puntomania

> Μήπως να σέταρες σωστά το router με το adsl καρφωμένο επάνω. Αν και απ' ότι υποψιάζομαι έχεις μετακομίσει το booster σε άλλο μέρος από εκεί που έχει δηλωθεί ότι θα δουλεύει και περιμένεις να δουλέψει και σωστά..


Ρε φίλε μεγάλη φαντασία έχεις... Ούτε ο σαινης να σουν!!! Ναι στο υπόγειο δεν έχω σήμα και τα μετακόμισα καμία 40μ στο ισόγειο. Θα την κάνω την δοκιμή έτσι από περιέργεια στο ένα από τα 2 που έχω... Για να τσεκάρω αν αλλάζει κάτι. Και αν όντος αλλάξει τότε θα σκεφτώ που και πως να τα πάω καλύτερα... Όταν έχεις ένα κτήριο καμία 1000τμ... Δεν είναι τόσο απλά όσο σένα σπίτι με 2-3 δωμάτια!!!

----------


## vfragos

> Ρε φίλε μεγάλη φαντασία έχεις... Ούτε ο σαινης να σουν!!! Ναι στο υπόγειο δεν έχω σήμα και τα μετακόμισα καμία 40μ στο ισόγειο. Θα την κάνω την δοκιμή έτσι από περιέργεια στο ένα από τα 2 που έχω... Για να τσεκάρω αν αλλάζει κάτι. Και αν όντος αλλάξει τότε θα σκεφτώ που και πως να τα πάω καλύτερα... Όταν έχεις ένα κτήριο καμία 1000τμ... Δεν είναι τόσο απλά όσο σένα σπίτι με 2-3 δωμάτια!!!


Εσύ καλός στα μαθηματικά, εγώ δημιουργική φαντασία...Για κάνε δοκιμή να δούμε μήπως συνέλθει και ανέφερε! :-)

----------


## newbye

Χωρίς την ADSL, το αποσυνδέω γιατί με το DSL έχω προβλήματα...! 
*Μόνο το 4G του Speedbooster (signal excellent 50) στη Θεσσαλονίκη δυτικά!*

----------


## pier88

> Χωρίς την ADSL, το αποσυνδέω γιατί με το DSL έχω προβλήματα...! 
> *Μόνο το 4G του Speedbooster (signal excellent 50) στη Θεσσαλονίκη δυτικά!*


Το speed booster δίνει εως 60mbps κι εσύ πιάνεις 61.50;;;

----------


## puntomania

> Το speed booster δίνει εως 60mbps κι εσύ πιάνεις 61.50;;;


αυτός φταίει που δεν έχετε ταχύτητα... την παίρνει όλοι και με bonus!!!!  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## newbye

Τόσα χρόνια με 3mbpsDown/0,15mbpsUp εγώ ήμουν το κορόιδο. Τώρα μάλλον αποφάσισε να με αποζημιώσει  :Whistle: . Βασικά και εγώ δεν πιστεύω στα μάτια μου... :Razz:

----------


## DoSMaN

Στη Θεσσαλονίκη είναι ΛΛΛΛαρτζ...

----------


## griniaris

Απλα το Speedtest για αλλη μια φορα επαληθευει οτι ειναι   κατα προσεγγιση.  Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι ακριβειας.

----------


## striker10

> Τόσα χρόνια με 3mbpsDown/0,15mbpsUp εγώ ήμουν το κορόιδο. Τώρα μάλλον αποφάσισε να με αποζημιώσει . Βασικά και εγώ δεν πιστεύω στα μάτια μου...


εμενα η απορια μου ειναι¨

οκ το τεστ δινει 60 down, αυτο ομως φενεται κ στην γενικοτερη χρηση? γιατι αν ειναι να τρωει περιορισμους στο στρεαμινγκ πχ κ να σου δινει την ταχυτητα μονο στα μαιλς, τι να το κανεις??

----------


## newbye

Αν ήταν δυνατόν θα έκοβα εντελώς το άθλιο πλέον ADSL της περιοχής και θα κρατούσα μόνο το 4G. Όλα δουλεύουν άψογα μέσω WiFi, ping, streaming, torrents, downloads, και ο Thunderbird με τα 8 mails  :Razz: . Την καθυστέρηση την έχω από το laptop που είναι 5ετίας (SSD + 8GB RAM).

----------


## puntomania

> Αν ήταν δυνατόν θα έκοβα εντελώς το άθλιο πλέον ADSL της περιοχής και θα κρατούσα μόνο το 4G. Όλα δουλεύουν άψογα μέσω WiFi, ping, streaming, torrents, downloads, και ο Thunderbird με τα 8 mails . Την καθυστέρηση την έχω από το laptop που είναι 5ετίας (SSD + 8GB RAM).


Πόσο καιρό το έχεις?

----------


## newbye

> Πόσο καιρό το έχεις?


Από τον Ιανουάριο, που είχε μόνο τα 40GB που εξαφανιζόντουσαν σε λίγες μέρες. Για να μπω στο νέο (100GB + 15MBPS) είδα και έπαθα.

----------


## Mi_ka

****BUG***BUG***BUG*** σχετικά με το σκάλωμα στα 2Mbps*

Μου έβγαλε το λάδι όταν εμφανίστηκε και σε μένα το πρόβλημα σε δίκτυο με τα πάντα «καρφωτά» από εμένα και μου πήρε μισή μέρα [ρυθμίζε-ένα-πράμα-τη-φορά-δοκίμασε+πάμε-πάλι] να βγάλω άκρη και το βρήκα και το επιβεβαίωσα και στα δύο Booster Huawei HA35 που ελέγχω στο σπίτι με αντιστοίχως σταθερότατο ADSL 17mbps&19mbps και 4G στάθμης 63&64 ήτοι «excellent»:




> το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει σε κάποιους με τα max 2mbps.... θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε ένα χάρτη... να δούμε που υπάρχει το πρόβλημα...
> 
> σκέφτομαι... μήπως το κάνουν αυτό μόνο σε περιοχές που το δίκτυο του 4g είναι οριακό...και απλά δεν φτάνει για όλους!!!


*Αν επιλεγεί κανάλι Wifi 11 ή 13 χειροκίνητα (ίσως και αυτόματα σε συνωστισμένα δίκυα πολύκατοικιών) τότε καταρρέει η ταχύτητα του Wifi στα 5mbps!!!* ...οπότε φυσικά κλατάρει και το speedtest στα 2+/-mbps :-( αντί για 50-70mbps κανονικά φτουμηταματιάξωτασκασμένα.

Το αρχαίο macbook μου έχει ένα διαγνωστικό mode με αναφορά τρέχουσας κατάστασης Wifi.
Καθήμενος παραδίπλα από τα booster, έλεγξα ένα ένα όλα τα κανάλια και όλα πλην του 11 & 13 έχω αναφορά wifi πάνω από 100mbps, συνήθως 145mbps με MCS μεταξύ 12 με 15.

Άμα επιλέξω κανάλι 11 ή 13 μετά από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα αρχίζουν τα κουλά: Κλατάρει σταδιακά και μένει στα 5mbs με MCS 0 και γίνονται και άλλα ωραία και απρόβλεπτα με μικροδιαφορές μεταξύ των δύο booster  ανλόγως κεφιών τους: Εξαφανίζεται το SSID ή δεν δέχεται το password ή αντί για το επιλεγμένο κανάλι 13 δουλεύει ασθμαίνοντας σερνάμενο με 1,15mbs speedtest στο κανάλι... 9 !!! ή δεν ανοίγει σελίδες μάλλον γιατί το DNS αγνοείται κλπ κλπ κλπ 

Μόλις επιλέξεις άλλο κανάλι πλην του 11 ή 13  τσουπ! όλα άψογα πάλι, και ταχύτητες και όλα κανόνι!

Το θέμα είναι ότι τα συνιστώμενα κανάλια της μπάντας 2,4GHz στο σύγχρονο πρωτόκολο «n» είναι το 3 και το 11 για να μην κάνει το ένα booster παράσιτα στο άλλο για μεγιστοποίηση της ταχύτητας του «wifi n» και έτσι τράκαρα το πρόβλημα και παραλίγο να κάνω 80χλμ πηγαινέλα από το χωριό να μου κάνει σκάτζα ο ΟΤΕς το booster αδίκως... Θα το δώσω και σαν bug μπας και το μαζέψουν σε επόμενο firmware.
Και τα δύο booster υπό τον έλεγχο μου αναφέρουν:
Hardware version:	AV1HA35M VER.A
Software version:	V100R017C10SPC018

Για πείτε οι με πρόβλημα, βοήθησε καθόλου? Αν όχι δοκιμάστε και άλλα κανάλια μπας και αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## DoSMaN

Πραγματικά δε μπορώ να το πιστέψω...
Δε ξέρω τι έγινε και "ξεκόλλησε" αλλά μέχρι στιγμής παίζει τέλεια...


Είναι η πρώτη φορά μετά από 2 μήνες που είναι σταθερό 1 ώρα περίπου και κάτι που είπα να το ενεργοποιήσω ξανά...!!!

----------


## puntomania

Καλά τόσο καιρό τα 2m τα μετράτε με wifi?

----------


## DoSMaN

Εγώ όχι..
Εγώ με καλώδιο έχω συνδεδεμένο το PC μου...
Δεν παίζω με WiFi γιατί δεν το θεωρώ τόσο δυνατό και αξιόπιστο όσο το καλώδιο...

Και τώρα που έκανα... πάειιιι

----------


## Mi_ka

> Καλά τόσο καιρό τα 2m τα μετράτε με wifi?


εγώ έπεσα πάνω στο πρόβλημα όταν ολοκλήρωσα ρυθμίσεις το βράδυ και το έλυσα την επομένη - είμαι καινούριος στο θέμα και δεν έχω καλή εικόνα του προβλήματος των άλλων

στα ενσύρματα δεν είδα κάποιο πρόβλημα, νομίζω δηλαδή γιατί δεν το έψαξα διεξοδικά καθώς τα ασύρματα καίνε τους εδώ χρήστες - τι καλώδιο όμως θα κοτσάρεις σε ταμπλετοειδή και τηλέφωνα τα οποία δείχνουν κανονική σύνδεση wifi και από εκεί που έπαιζε στα 50-60mbps ξαφνικά έχεις 1,15 και δε βγάζεις άκρη γιατί?

σε κάθε περίπτωση, με το τρέχον firmware, ΠΟΤΈ κανάλι 11 ή 13 και ελέγχουμε ότι το AUTO δεν τα διάλεξε από μόνο του, για σιγουριά

επειδή το έλεγξα σε 2 διαφορετικά booster, δε μιλάμε για ένα προβληματικό κομμάτι αλλά για μπαγκ

----------


## macro

> εγώ έπεσα πάνω στο πρόβλημα όταν ολοκλήρωσα ρυθμίσεις το βράδυ και το έλυσα την επομένη - είμαι καινούριος στο θέμα και δεν έχω καλή εικόνα του προβλήματος των άλλων
> 
> στα ενσύρματα δεν είδα κάποιο πρόβλημα, νομίζω δηλαδή γιατί δεν το έψαξα διεξοδικά καθώς τα ασύρματα καίνε τους εδώ χρήστες - τι καλώδιο όμως θα κοτσάρεις σε ταμπλετοειδή και τηλέφωνα τα οποία δείχνουν κανονική σύνδεση wifi και από εκεί που έπαιζε στα 50-60mbps ξαφνικά έχεις 1,15 και δε βγάζεις άκρη γιατί?
> 
> σε κάθε περίπτωση, με το τρέχον firmware, ΠΟΤΈ κανάλι 11 ή 13 και ελέγχουμε ότι το AUTO δεν τα διάλεξε από μόνο του, για σιγουριά
> 
> επειδή το έλεγξα σε 2 διαφορετικά booster, δε μιλάμε για ένα προβληματικό κομμάτι αλλά για μπαγκ


Φιλε σρυ αλλα γραφεις οτιναναι. Οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα μιλαμε για ενσυρματη συνδεση.

----------


## DoSMaN

> εγώ έπεσα πάνω στο πρόβλημα όταν ολοκλήρωσα ρυθμίσεις το βράδυ και το έλυσα την επομένη - είμαι καινούριος στο θέμα και δεν έχω καλή εικόνα του προβλήματος των άλλων
> 
> στα ενσύρματα δεν είδα κάποιο πρόβλημα, νομίζω δηλαδή γιατί δεν το έψαξα διεξοδικά καθώς τα ασύρματα καίνε τους εδώ χρήστες - τι καλώδιο όμως θα κοτσάρεις σε ταμπλετοειδή και τηλέφωνα τα οποία δείχνουν κανονική σύνδεση wifi και από εκεί που έπαιζε στα 50-60mbps ξαφνικά έχεις 1,15 και δε βγάζεις άκρη γιατί?
> 
> σε κάθε περίπτωση, με το τρέχον firmware, ΠΟΤΈ κανάλι 11 ή 13 και ελέγχουμε ότι το AUTO δεν τα διάλεξε από μόνο του, για σιγουριά
> 
> επειδή το έλεγξα σε 2 διαφορετικά booster, δε μιλάμε για ένα προβληματικό κομμάτι αλλά για μπαγκ


Στις ρυθμίσεις του WiFi έχει και άλλο ένα που είναι στο auto (εκτός του καναλιού).
Το MCS το αφήνουμε στο Auto ή το αλλάζουμε και αυτό; (θέλω να τεστάρω speed test με wifi από το κινητό και με ενσύρματο στον υπολογιστή)

----------


## macro

Modulation and Coding Scheme (MCS)........... αυτο σου κανονιζει το rate. Αν θες να μην εχεις προβληματα το αφηνεις auto.

----------


## Mi_ka

> Φιλε σρυ αλλα γραφεις οτιναναι. Οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα μιλαμε για ενσυρματη συνδεση.


σόρυ, νόμιζα ότι το θέμα αφορά τη «Cosmote: εμπορική διάθεση της συνδυαστικής υπηρεσίας ADSL/VDSL και 4G, Home Speed Booster»

από εμένα έχεις το ελεύθερο να βάλεις το κανάλι 13, είναι το καλυτερότερο άμα χρειαστείς wifi

- - - Updated - - -




> Modulation and Coding Scheme (MCS)........... αυτο σου κανονιζει το rate. Αν θες να μην εχεις προβληματα το αφηνεις auto.


όσο το ψαχούλευα δε κατάλαβα διαφορά και χειροκίνητα που το έβαζα, τουλάχιστον στο παλιό μου macbook ανεβοκατέβαινε όπως και στο Auto που θεωρητικώς είναι το ορθόν νομίζω

----------


## DoSMaN

> Modulation and Coding Scheme (MCS)........... αυτο σου κανονιζει το rate. Αν θες να μην εχεις προβληματα το αφηνεις auto.





> όσο το ψαχούλευα δε κατάλαβα διαφορά και χειροκίνητα που το έβαζα, τουλάχιστον στο παλιό μου macbook ανεβοκατέβαινε όπως και στο Auto που θεωρητικώς είναι το ορθόν νομίζω


Σας ευχαριστώ και τους 2 για την απάντησή σας. Στο auto το έχω αφήσει...
Δεν είχα χρόνο να κάνω το τεστ γιατί έφυγα για γραφείο, οπότε θα κάνω τεστ όταν γυρίσω το βράδυ σπίτι.

----------


## vfragos

> Φιλε σρυ αλλα γραφεις οτιναναι. Οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα μιλαμε για ενσυρματη συνδεση.


Γιατί λέει ότι να ναι, αφορά καθαρά την υπηρεσία. Αν κάποιοι δεν χρησιμοποιούν wifi, κάποιοι άλλοι χρησιμοποιούν. Εγώ εκτός από ένα desktop μηχάνημα όλα τα άλλα τα έχω μέσω wifi.

- - - Updated - - -




> σόρυ, νόμιζα ότι το θέμα αφορά τη «Cosmote: εμπορική διάθεση της συνδυαστικής υπηρεσίας ADSL/VDSL και 4G, Home Speed Booster»
> 
> από εμένα έχεις το ελεύθερο να βάλεις το κανάλι 13, είναι το καλυτερότερο άμα χρειαστείς wifi
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> όσο το ψαχούλευα δε κατάλαβα διαφορά και χειροκίνητα που το έβαζα, τουλάχιστον στο παλιό μου macbook ανεβοκατέβαινε όπως και στο Auto που θεωρητικώς είναι το ορθόν νομίζω


Ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρήσεις που έκανες, θα τις έχω στα υπόψιν όταν με το καλό ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή, αν και δεν σου κρύβω από τα τόσα που διάβασα εδώ έχω ξενερώσει πρίν την δώ, ελπίζω να δουλέψει όπως πρέπει.

----------


## Mi_ka

> Ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρήσεις που έκανες, θα τις έχω στα υπόψιν όταν με το καλό ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή, αν και δεν σου κρύβω από τα τόσα που διάβασα εδώ έχω ξενερώσει πρίν την δώ, ελπίζω να δουλέψει όπως πρέπει.


Παρακαλώ-δεν-κάνει-τίποτα, έτσι πρέπει ότι στραβό βλέπουμε να το μοιραζόμαστε να βρίσκουμε λύσεις να παρακάμπτουμε τα προβλήματα.

Εδώ πάνω από εκεί που δεν είχαμε τίποτα (δορυφορικό της μεγάλης ταλαιπωρίας) βρεθήκαμε εν τέλει και με καλό ADSL και με κεραία 4G με ελάχιστη κίνηση να παρκάμπτει και το περιορισμένο ασύρματο μπακμπόουν λινκ του χωριού προς το κεφαλοχώρι και φαίνεται να δουλεύει κανόνι το όλο πράμα. Αν δεν είχε αρχικά ευαισθητοποιηθεί ο τεχνικός διευθύνων του ΟΤΕ λόγω της πολλαπλής αναπηρίας στο σπίτι, το χωριό ακόμα θα περίμενε DSL όπως πολλά άλλα που πέσανε πάνω στην κρίση και ακόμα περιμένουν...

Στην πράξη θα δεις, είναι θέμα τοπικών συνθηκών δικτύου-συνδρομητών.

----------


## vfragos

> Παρακαλώ-δεν-κάνει-τίποτα, έτσι πρέπει ότι στραβό βλέπουμε να το μοιραζόμαστε να βρίσκουμε λύσεις να παρακάμπτουμε τα προβλήματα.
> 
> Εδώ πάνω από εκεί που δεν είχαμε τίποτα (δορυφορικό της μεγάλης ταλαιπωρίας) βρεθήκαμε εν τέλει και με καλό ADSL και με κεραία 4G με ελάχιστη κίνηση να παρκάμπτει και το περιορισμένο ασύρματο μπακμπόουν λινκ του χωριού προς το κεφαλοχώρι και φαίνεται να δουλεύει κανόνι το όλο πράμα. Αν δεν είχε αρχικά ευαισθητοποιηθεί ο τεχνικός διευθύνων του ΟΤΕ λόγω της πολλαπλής αναπηρίας στο σπίτι, το χωριό ακόμα θα περίμενε όπως πολλά άλλα που πέσανε πάνω στην κρίση και ακόμα περιμένουν...
> 
> Στην πράξη θα δεις, είναι θέμα τοπικών συνθηκών δικτύου-συνδρομητών.


Από δοκιμές που έκανα χθές και σήμερα με καρτοκινητό Cosmote που ενεργοποίησα χθές, οι ταχύτητες που πιάνει σταθερά είναι 90mbit down 25up περίπου. Η adsl μου τώρα κλειδώνει στα 17mbit σταθερά, όποτε από θέμα δικτύων λογικά είμαι μια χαρά.

----------


## Mi_ka

μη ξεχνάς το φόρτο δικτύου, πχ το καλοκαίρι με τους πιτσιρικάδες και στο χωριό μας και στα γύρω χωριά και η κυψέλη και το επίγειο και οι κόμβοι προς Αθήνα/Θεσσαλονίκη πήζουν

----------


## vfragos

> μη ξεχνάς το φόρτο δικτύου, πχ το καλοκαίρι με τους πιτσιρικάδες και στο χωριό μας και στα γύρω χωριά και η κυψέλη και το επίγειο και οι κόμβοι προς Αθήνα/Θεσσαλονίκη πήζουν


Στην περιοχή μου δεν νομίζω ότι θα υπάρξει τέτοιο θέμα, από την εμπειρία μου τα προηγούμενα χρόνια.

----------


## kavouras

Φίλε Mi_ka δοκίμασα αυτό που λες και έβαλα κανάλι 4 στο wifi.
Αρχικά η ταχύτητα ήταν μια χαρά 43/5) και τώρα πλέον έχει πέσει στα 1,77/0,5. Δείτε στη φώτο στις 13:00 ήταν πολύ ψηλά και στις 19:00 χάλια...

Αυτό μου το έκανε απο την πρώτη μέρα που το πήρα. Για κάποιες ώρες έχει πολύ μεγάλη ταχύτητα και μετά για καποιες άλλες ώρες έχει χάλια ταχύτητα. Τυχαία μπορεί να ανεβοκατέβει η ταχύτητα.

Το σήμα κινητής είναι πολύ δυνατό στο booster. Το δουλεύω χωρίς τη dsl πάνω. Και όπως έγραψα μια έχει καλή ταχύτητα, μία χάλια. 

Πάντως ο αριθμός του καναλιού δυστυχώδ δεν επηρέασε σε τίποτα.

----------


## manospcistas

Προφανώς και δεν παίζουμε όλοι με Wi-Fi. Είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι η υπηρεσία έχει *πρόβλημα* σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις. Για τους τυχερούς είναι σίγουρα μια πολύ καλή αναβάθμιση, για άλλους είναι τραγική υποβάθμιση, αφού η γραμμή κλειδώνει στα 6-8Mbps και δεν τραβάει πάνω από 2.5 με 4G ενεργό τη μισή μέρα.

----------


## DoSMaN

Το θέμα είναι αν κάνουμε κάτι γι' αυτό...
Εγώ παραπονέθηκα και μου είπαν -και με ύφος- ότι η υπηρεσία είναι οκ και ότι εγώ έχω πρόβλημα και να το δηλώσω βλάβη κλπ...

Μήπως να φτιάξουμε μια επιστολή και να τη στείλουμε όλοι την ίδια μαζικά σε 1-2 mail τους για να το πάρουν χαμπάρι;

----------


## puntomania

..εσείς που τα έχετε με την dsl συνδεμένη... μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει... αν στο ddns πχ με no-ip.... αν παίρνει την ip της dsl ή του bonging?

----------


## Mi_ka

> Αυτό μου το έκανε απο την πρώτη μέρα που το πήρα. Για κάποιες ώρες έχει πολύ μεγάλη ταχύτητα και μετά για καποιες άλλες ώρες έχει χάλια ταχύτητα. Τυχαία μπορεί να ανεβοκατέβει η ταχύτητα.
> 
> Το σήμα κινητής είναι πολύ δυνατό στο booster. Το δουλεύω χωρίς τη dsl πάνω. Και όπως έγραψα μια έχει καλή ταχύτητα, μία χάλια.


Α, κατάλαβα - πριν πάρω τα δικά μας, μου είχαν δώσει ένα δικό τους για δοκιμή ποιότητας του 4G/LTE που είναι κανόνι εδώ πέρα(62-66) (παρεπιμπτόντως χρειάστηκε να αναδιατάξω την κεραία TV λόγω παρεμβολών διπλοενίσχυσης).

Χωρίς το ADSL συνδεδεμένο πάνω, είδα ακριβώς αυτά που λες και εσύ και εδώ η κυψέλη της κινητής τηλεφωνίας είναι σίγουρα χωρίς φόρτο αυτή την εποχή: Μη εγγυημένη παροχή υπηρεσίας (μετά από αδράνεια ωρών), αστάθεια ταχύτητας κλπ

Ότι γράφτηκε πιο πίσω δηλαδή (δε το βρήκα το ποστ) από συμφορουμότη:

Το Booster είναι ακριβώς αυτό, μια γερή ον-ντημάντ ενίσχυση ταχύτητας μιας υπάρχουσας γραμμής DSL και όχι αυτόνομη εγγυημένη 4G υπηρεσία.
Με χάλια DSL, μικρά και ασταθή τα οφέλη.
Εδώ πάνω που VDSL δε θα δούμε ποτέ (μάλλον θα πάει σε FTTH κάποτε, να ζω να το δω, καφάο rural internet αποκτήσαμε αλλά κανείς δε παρέχει υπηρεσία λιανικής ένα χρόνο τώρα, κάθεται άπραγο το καημένο) αλλά έχουμε καλό ADSL το χειμώνα που λείπουν οι πιτσιρικάδες (στενωπός/bottleneck η ασύρματη ζεύξη επίγειας του ΟΤΕ των 100 MBps όλου του χωριού προς κεφαλοχώρι) το Booster φαίνεται ότι αξίζει και παρα αξίζει γιατί εγώ θέλω upload και τα 1Mbit up με στενεύει...




> ..εσείς που τα έχετε με την dsl συνδεμένη... μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει... αν στο ddns πχ με no-ip.... αν παίρνει την ip της dsl ή του bonging?


Πες μου βήμα-βήμα τι να κάνω να σε πω γιατί δεν ευχερώ για ψάξιμο.

----------


## puntomania

πας στο internet services και δηλώνεις τα στοιχεία σου απ το no-ip.... και αφού συγχρονίσεις τσεκάρεις αν η ip του no-ip ειναι ίδια με του bonding.

----------


## DoSMaN

Θα το δοκιμάσω και εγώ μόλις πάω σπίτι μιας και έχω No-Ip λογαριασμό...
(δε χρειάζεται να κατεβάσω το DUC έτσι; ) και από τη σελίδα τους με Login μπορώ να το δω... καλά δε θυμάμαι;

----------


## puntomania

> Θα το δοκιμάσω και εγώ μόλις πάω σπίτι μιας και έχω No-Ip λογαριασμό...
> (δε χρειάζεται να κατεβάσω το DUC έτσι; ) και από τη σελίδα τους με Login μπορώ να το δω... καλά δε θυμάμαι;


σωστά.... αφού το σεταρης θα δεις στη σελίδα τους... αν σου εμφανίζει την ip του bonding... η την ip της dsl!

----------


## DoSMaN

Ok.. θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου στείλω... όχι ότι έχει παίξει και σωστά γενικότερα το bonding σε μένα αλλά οκ...
Προχθές έπαιξε για καμιά ώρα περίπου το βράδυ (που το πόσταρα) και μετά πάπαλα ξανά...
Αναγκάστηκα να το απενεργοποιήσω γιατί δεν φόρτωνε ούτε Youtube βίντεο...

----------


## Mi_ka

> και αφού συγχρονίσεις τσεκάρεις αν η ip του no-ip ειναι ίδια με του bonding


ναι, είναι του bonding, μόλις ολοκλήρωσα εγγαρφή και έλεγξα και διασταύρωσα ότι δεν είναι του ADSL ή του Mobile

----------


## puntomania

> ναι, είναι του bonding, μόλις ολοκλήρωσα εγγαρφή και έλεγξα και διασταύρωσα ότι δεν είναι του ADSL ή του Mobile


Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## striker10

> Το θέμα είναι αν κάνουμε κάτι γι' αυτό...
> Εγώ παραπονέθηκα και μου είπαν -και με ύφος- ότι η υπηρεσία είναι οκ και ότι εγώ έχω πρόβλημα και να το δηλώσω βλάβη κλπ...
> 
> Μήπως να φτιάξουμε μια επιστολή και να τη στείλουμε όλοι την ίδια μαζικά σε 1-2 mail τους για να το πάρουν χαμπάρι;


φοβερα πραματα.
στον οτε ολοι ειναι ασχετοι κ οτι κ να τους πεις το δηλωνουν βλαβη
εγω το επεστρεψα κ ησυχασα.

σε σχεση με πριν παντως που ανεφερε μια πιθανη λυση ενα παιδι , εγω ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΣΥΡΜΑΤΑ το δουλευα....

----------


## Mi_ka

> σε σχεση με πριν παντως που ανεφερε μια πιθανη λυση ενα παιδι , εγω ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΣΥΡΜΑΤΑ το δουλευα....


αυτό που βρήκα είναι μεν μπαγκ(άρα) και προκαλεί αντίστοιχης εμφάνισης συμπτώματα αλλά είναι μάλλον άσχετο του γενικού θέματος που αναφέρεται

για σιγουριά πάντως, σε κάθε περίπτωση αποφεύγουμε κανάλια wifi 11 & 13 γιατί οι δυσλειτουργίες μπορεί να αφορούν και άλλες υπορουτίνες του τρέχοντος firmware

- - - Updated - - -

Για το wifi bug ενημέρωσα τοπικό υποκατάστημα νομού & 13888 εκτενώς, κρατήσανε στοιχεία επικοινωνίας μου να με ψάξει η ομάδα η ασχολούμενη με το fiwmware και βλέπουμε... 
Θα ενημερώνω περί των εξελίξεων αν υπάρξουν.

----------


## postmodern

παιδια καλησπερα τον τελευταιο καιρο ειχα προβλημα με το download του rooter ειδικα τις βραδυνες ωρες επεφτε απο τα 48 down στα 2 απο χθες εχω κλεισει  το wifi    sto  ha35 και χρησιμοποιω ενα acess point tp- link για wifi και εχω κανονικα 45 μεχρι στιγμης ελπιζω να ειναι αυτο το θεμα ...πιθανον καποιο bug με το wifi το μπλοκαρει σε χαμηλο download ...

----------


## vfragos

> παιδια καλησπερα τον τελευταιο καιρο ειχα προβλημα με το download του rooter ειδικα τις βραδυνες ωρες επεφτε απο τα 48 down στα 2 απο χθες εχω κλεισει  το wifi    sto  ha35 και χρησιμοποιω ενα acess point tp- link για wifi και εχω κανονικα 45 μεχρι στιγμης ελπιζω να ειναι αυτο το θεμα ...πιθανον καποιο bug με το wifi το μπλοκαρει σε χαμηλο download ...


Καλημέρα, συνεχίζει να δουλεύει καλά;

----------


## postmodern

Καλημέρα ναι και χθες το βράδυ έπαιζε καλά το έχω τώρα δοκιμάσει 48 ώρες

----------


## vfragos

> Καλημέρα ναι και χθες το βράδυ έπαιζε καλά το έχω τώρα δοκιμάσει 48 ώρες


Πολύ θετικό αυτό, λες να βρέθηκε η αιτία των προβλημάτων, να θέλει απενεργοποίηση το wifi, όχι απλά να μην χρησιμοποιείται αλλά κλείσιμο.

----------


## puntomania

Στα δικά μου.... τα έχω κλειστά....  αν έχει σημασία.

----------


## postmodern

σημερα παλι τα ιδια παιδια δυστυχως για κανα διωρο κοκομπλοκ παλι

----------


## puntomania

> σημερα παλι τα ιδια παιδια δυστυχως για κανα διωρο κοκομπλοκ παλι


εσύ το έχεις με την dsl πάνω του?

----------


## postmodern

Ναι φίλε μου

----------


## john_tsi

Να αναφέρω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου την εμπειρία μου με το Home Speed Booster το οποίο έχω εδώ και 2 χρόνια.

Να σημειώσω εξαρχής ότι έχω VDSL 50 Mbps από καμπίνα (KV) με full συγχρονισμό (49999 Down / 4999 Up) + το Speed Booster, τοποθετημένο σε σημείο όπου έχω εξαιρετική λήψη 4G σήματος της Cosmote (min 54 - max 61) και έχω πάντα πάνω στο modem router (Huawei HA35-10 / Software version: V100R017C10SPC018) συνδεδεμένη τη VDSL, όπως άλλωστε πλασάρετε η υπηρεσία από τον ΟΤΕ, δηλαδή υποβοήθησης της σταθερής γραμμής του σπιτιού μας.
Η υπηρεσία δούλευε ιδανικά τον πρώτο 1,5 χρόνο με σωστή διαχείριση της VDSL ταχύτητας και με έξτρα ταχύτητα από το 4G δίκτυο όταν οι ανάγκες το απαιτούσαν όπου συνδυαστικά έπιανα ταχύτητες των 100 Mbps Down και 10 Mbps Up, με μικρές διακυμάνσεις κατά την διάρκεια του 24ώρου, κυρίως λόγο φόρτου και κίνησης του 4G δικτύου, κάτι απολύτως φυσικό. 

Το μόνο μελανό σημείο ήταν το διαθέσιμο τότε πακέτο των 40GB (20GB + 20GB δώρο) το οποίο τελείωνε μέσα στις πρώτες 5-10 μέρες του μήνα. 

Όλα αυτά τα ωραία μέχρι την ανακοίνωση του πακέτου των 100GB στα τέλη Αυγούστου - αρχές Σεπτέμβρη. Από εκείνη τη χρονική περίοδο και μετά από 1 μήνα περίπου (Οκτώβριος 2018) προφανώς κάτι πειράξανε στις ρυθμίσεις του Bonding Server τους τα παλικάρια της Cosmote και από την στιγμή που σου τελειώσουν τα διαθέσιμα δεδομένα του μήνα το modem πλέον συμπεριφέρεται αλλόκοτα καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρα, με τις περισσότερες φορές να μπαίνει ένα είδος κόφτη στη γραμμή μου με αποτέλεσμα να περιορίζομαι σε 2 - 4 Mbps Down, αφήνοντας παράλληλα ανεπηρέαστο το upload στα 5 Mbps. 
Το πρόβλημα δυστυχώς δεν λύνεται από την πλευρά του χρήστη μιας και έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα (restart, reset to factory default, αλλαγή καλωδίωσης, μετακίνηση του modem, αποφυγή παρεμβολών από άλλες συσκευές) παρά μόνο επανέρχεται από μόνο κάποια στιγμή σε ανύποπτο χρόνο. 

Να τονίσω πάλι ότι όλα δούλευαν ρολόι πριν 2 μήνες και πάντα αναφέρομαι στο πακέτο των 40 GB. 

Επίσης, όσες φορές προσπάθησα να αναβαθμίσω το πακέτο μου στο νέο των 100 GB μου αναφέρουν ότι αφορά μόνο νέους συνδρομητές / συνδέσεις. Ελπίζω σύντομα να βρεθεί μια λύση γιατί θα αναγκαστώ να το διακόψω μιας και μιλάμε για υποβάθμιση των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών σε μέγιστο βαθμό.

----------


## DoSMaN

Σίγουρα είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων του Bonding αλλά άντε βρες τώρα ποιος τα κοιτάει αυτά, αφού στη σταθερή δεν ξέρουν τίποτα και σου λένε να το δηλώσουν βλάβη, στην κινητή επίσης δεν ξέρουν τίποτα και ότι πρέπει να το δηλώσουν βλάβη και γενικά κανείς δεν ξέρει τίποτα και ακόμα και βλάβη να το δηλώσεις θα σου πουν αντικατάσταση εξοπλισμού (που δεν έχει τίποτα ο άμοιρος)...

----------


## striker10

> Σίγουρα είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων του Bonding αλλά άντε βρες τώρα ποιος τα κοιτάει αυτά, αφού στη σταθερή δεν ξέρουν τίποτα και σου λένε να το δηλώσουν βλάβη, στην κινητή επίσης δεν ξέρουν τίποτα και ότι πρέπει να το δηλώσουν βλάβη και γενικά κανείς δεν ξέρει τίποτα και ακόμα και βλάβη να το δηλώσεις θα σου πουν αντικατάσταση εξοπλισμού (που δεν έχει τίποτα ο άμοιρος)...


ακριβως, σε 3 γραμμες ολη η ουσια

----------


## macro

Ρε punto ή καποιος αλλος αν ξερει.............. πως κανουμε routing mark στο huawei? δλδ να στελνω μια συγκεκριμενη πορτα απο τη μια γραμμη μονο?

----------


## pier88

> σημερα παλι τα ιδια παιδια δυστυχως για κανα διωρο κοκομπλοκ παλι


Όταν σου το κάνει αυτό τι snr έχεις;

----------


## striker10

> Όταν σου το κάνει αυτό τι snr έχεις;



εκτος θεματος το ξερω, απλα δωστε λιγο τα φωτα σας

ειμαι στο 4000 περιπου down / attenuation 46 / snr περιπου 7-8 . εχω ζητησει την γραμμη να κλειδωνει στο 6. (adsl2 - δεν υπαρχει καν adsl2+)

το snr, μπορω να ζητησω τον οτε να το κανει πχ 3 για να ανεβει το down? δηλαδη το snr ειναι κατι που ριθμυζεται manualy απο τον παροχο ή ειναι ενα στατιστικο που προκυπτει απο την γραμμη γενικοτερα?

----------


## DoSMaN

Μπορούν να το πειράξουν αλλά μέχρι ένα σημείο και κάθε πάροχος σε διαφορετικό.
Αν θυμάμαι καλά η Forthnet έχει το μικρότερο στα 6 και ο ΟΤΕ στο 8.
Η Vodafone νομίζω στο 7 κάποια στιγμή που είχα ρωτήσει αλλά πάει καιρός.

Πιο κάτω δεν το κάνουν γιατί μετά θα έχει πολλά προβλήματα η γραμμή με αποσυνδέσεις κλπ

----------


## puntomania

> Ρε punto ή καποιος αλλος αν ξερει.............. πως κανουμε routing mark στο huawei? δλδ να στελνω μια συγκεκριμενη πορτα απο τη μια γραμμη μονο?


κάνεις κανόνα στο routes & mangle





σε μένα τα 2 booster φτάνουν στο 3011 μέσω vlan.... υπόψιν τα έχω σκέτα... χωρίς την dsl πάνω τους!!!



add check-gateway=ping distance=8 gateway=192.168.40.1 routing-mark=wan4

add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting dst-address=67.225.209.93 dst-port=443,80 new-routing-mark=to_wan4 passthrough=no protocol=tcp

----------


## macro

Ρε για το hawuei ρωταω.....

----------


## vfragos

> εκτος θεματος το ξερω, απλα δωστε λιγο τα φωτα σας
> 
> ειμαι στο 4000 περιπου down / attenuation 46 / snr περιπου 7-8 . εχω ζητησει την γραμμη να κλειδωνει στο 6. (adsl2 - δεν υπαρχει καν adsl2+)
> 
> το snr, μπορω να ζητησω τον οτε να το κανει πχ 3 για να ανεβει το down? δηλαδη το snr ειναι κατι που ριθμυζεται manualy απο τον παροχο ή ειναι ενα στατιστικο που προκυπτει απο την γραμμη γενικοτερα?


Μέχρι 6 λογικά θα παίζει χωρίς πρόβλημα. Αν είσαι ήδη στο 7-8 δεν νομίζω ότι θα δεις κάποια μεγάλη βελτίωση.

----------


## pier88

> Μέχρι 6 λογικά θα παίζει χωρίς πρόβλημα. Αν είσαι ήδη στο 7-8 δεν νομίζω ότι θα δεις κάποια μεγάλη βελτίωση.


Θα παίζει τα πρωινά καλά και το βράδυ θα πέφτει το snr στο 3 και θα αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα.

----------


## tsantu

Μερικές σκέωεις από την μικρή μου εμπειρία με το προβληματικό speed booster.Έχετε δίκιο για τους άσχετους στην εξυπηρέτηση.Δόθηκε 3 φορές βλάβη στην σταθερή και έγινε και 1 φορά αλλαγή ρούτερ.Τελικά φαίνεται ότι βρέθηκε προσωρινή λύση.Το 4g επηρεάζεται πολύ από την dsl.Άρα η dsl πρέπει να λειτουργεί σωστά και να έχει σταθεροποιημένο up (πχ 1 Mbps) δλδ να μην υπάρχει βλάβη στο dslam.Ως προς την αστάθεια του wifi δεν έλυσα το πρόβλημα βάζοντας ασύρματο access point. Όταν κάνει 1-2 φορές την ημέρα τρέλες  πάω στο περιβάλλον του ρουτερ internet settings mobile και κάνω reset και επανέρχεται.

----------


## newbye

Στο Γερμανό υπάρχει προσφορά 6.74€/μηνα με διετή δεσμευση.

----------


## puntomania

> Στο Γερμανό υπάρχει προσφορά 6.74€/μηνα με διετή δεσμευση.


Τι να το κάνεις... το ζητούμενο είναι ότι δεν δουλεύει σωστά...

----------


## newbye

> Τι να το κάνεις... το ζητούμενο είναι ότι δεν δουλεύει σωστά...


Ας το δοκιμάσουν και μετά το γυρνάν πίσω, στη Θεσσαλονίκη πάντως δουλεύει αστέρι!

Υπάρχει και ένα παλιότερο Firmware για Ελλάδα, όποιος θέλει να "ρισκάρει" πριν το επιστρέψει στην cosmote, ας το δοκιμάσει!

https://ufile.io/o4f2j

----------


## puntomania

ας μην προτρέχω τότε... απ το νέο έτος.. θα τραβήξω καλώδιο... να συνδέσω και την dsl πάνω του... να δω αν συνέλθει πάλι όπως πριν!!!

----------


## manospcistas

Μίλησα με το εμπορικό τμήμα και ζήτησα να γίνει αίτημα για αζημίως κατάργηση της υπηρεσίας λόγω συνεχών βλαβών εδώ και μήνα που έχω την υπηρεσία. Δεν υπάρχει λένε τέτοια δυνατότητα, όσο κι αν βλέπουν τις βλάβες καταγεγραμμένες. Μόνο αν πληρώσω το τέλος αποδέσμευσης (ποσό πάνω από 200-300€, δεν μπορεί να το υπολογίσει λέει), αφού το συμβόλαιο είναι 24μηνο κ εγώ έχω ακόμα άλλους 23. Η συγκεκριμένη εκπρόσωπος ήταν επιθετική και αγενής, οπότε ίσως ξαναδοκιμάσω, αφού έχω δηλώσει ξανά βλάβη για το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## puntomania

> Μίλησα με το εμπορικό τμήμα και ζήτησα να γίνει αίτημα για αζημίως κατάργηση της υπηρεσίας λόγω συνεχών βλαβών εδώ και μήνα που έχω την υπηρεσία. Δεν υπάρχει λένε τέτοια δυνατότητα, όσο κι αν βλέπουν τις βλάβες καταγεγραμμένες. Μόνο αν πληρώσω το τέλος αποδέσμευσης (ποσό πάνω από 200-300€, δεν μπορεί να το υπολογίσει λέει), αφού το συμβόλαιο είναι 24μηνο κ εγώ έχω ακόμα άλλους 23. Η συγκεκριμένη εκπρόσωπος ήταν επιθετική και αγενής, οπότε ίσως ξαναδοκιμάσω, αφού έχω δηλώσει ξανά βλάβη για το ίδιο πρόβλημα.


βάλτο σε κάνα υπόγειο να μην πιάνει σήμα... και ξεκίνα τα τηλ....

----------


## newbye

Πλέον να τους ηχογραφείτε, για να μην λεν ότι θέλουν.

Σε περίπτωση που ο συνδρομητής διακόψει ή καταγγείλει τη σύμβαση πριν την παρέλευση του ορισμένου χρόνου, ο πάροχος έχει δικαίωμα να επιβάλει το τέλος διακοπής/καταγγελίας.  Σημειώνεται ότι, από την *1η Οκτωβρίου 2018*, *το συγκεκριμένο τέλος πρέπει να αναγράφεται, με σαφήνεια, στην πρώτη σελίδα όλων των συμβάσεων που συνάπτονται.**
*
*Αυτόματη πίστωση λογαριασμού για βλάβες:* *Εφόσον η βλάβη υπερβαίνει τις δύο εργάσιμες ημέρες από την ημέρα δήλωσής της, πρέπει να πιστώνεται αυτόματα και εντός τετραμήνου στον λογαριασμό του συνδρομητή, το τμήμα του παγίου που αντιστοιχεί στη χρονική περίοδο διακοπής των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών.*

----------


## tasosko

> Ας το δοκιμάσουν και μετά το γυρνάν πίσω, στη Θεσσαλονίκη πάντως δουλεύει αστέρι!
> 
> Υπάρχει και ένα παλιότερο Firmware για Ελλάδα, όποιος θέλει να "ρισκάρει" πριν το επιστρέψει στην cosmote, ας το δοκιμάσει!
> 
> https://ufile.io/o4f2j


το εχεις δοκιμασει?

----------


## newbye

> το εχεις δοκιμασει?


Όχι, το δικό μου δουλεύει άριστα, αλλά για κάποιον απελπισμένο που θέλει να το επιστρέψει, ας το δοκιμάσει.

----------


## puntomania

> Ας το δοκιμάσουν και μετά το γυρνάν πίσω, στη Θεσσαλονίκη πάντως δουλεύει αστέρι!
> 
> Υπάρχει και ένα παλιότερο Firmware για Ελλάδα, όποιος θέλει να "ρισκάρει" πριν το επιστρέψει στην cosmote, ας το δοκιμάσει!
> 
> https://ufile.io/o4f2j




...και ξαφνικά βρέθηκε παλαιότερο firmware???

----------


## tasosko

οποιος το βαλει ας μας ενημερωσει παρακαλω αν δουλευει ο οχι

- - - Updated - - -

ολη μερα εχω καλη ταχυτητα το βραδυ μετα τις 21'00 παει στα 2 με 5 mbps

----------


## DoSMaN

Δε νομίζω ότι μπορείς να βάλεις παλιότερο firmware όταν αυτό που έχεις είναι νεότερο...
Δεν πιστεύω να σε αφήσει το router να το κάνεις δηλαδή...

Εγώ δε θα το δοκιμάσω γιατί αν γίνει μλκ δεν έχω άλλο router για να βρω λύση και να το φτιάξω...

Όποιος είναι θαρραλέος και το δοκιμάσει και δουλεύει, εδώ είμαστε για να το ξαναδούμε...

----------


## tasosko

το θεμα ειναι αντε και το εβαλες δεν θα κανει παλι update μονο του?

----------


## puntomania

δεν το κάνει....

----------


## tasosko

> δεν το κάνει....


ακυρο και αυτο....

----------


## newbye

Εντωμεταξύ... μέσα στο φάκελο που είχα κατεβάσει μαζί με το "άκυρο" firmware, είχε και τα παρακάτω!
OTEv2.2.xls    |   HA35-11V100R001C78B016_packet_config.bin

----------


## postmodern

εμενα κανει ακριβως τα ιδια κολπα με τον παραπανω φιλο...το βραδυ μιλησα με ενα φιλο μου απο τον οτε και μου ειπε οτι να παρω το 11338 για αντικατασταση . γιατι λεει ειναι βλαμενο ,εγω παντως δεν νοιζω και με το καινουργιο να δουλευει σωστα ..θα ενημερωσω το foroum αν δουλεψει σωστα απο τεταρτη θα το εχω

----------


## tasosko

αυτα ειναι με τους μ@λ@κες στον ote

----------


## newbye

Γιατί τόσο χαμηλά εκεί στις Αμπελειές; Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις κάτι μεγάλο π.χ αυτό. Επίσης δοκίμασε και χωρίς το ADSL.

----------


## postmodern

τα ιδια αυτη την στιγμη και σε μενα παιδια

- - - Updated - - -

απο τις 6 το απογευμα επεσε στα 2

- - - Updated - - -

πρεπει κατι να υπαρχει στον οτε που να δινει κοφτη

----------


## tasosko

> Γιατί τόσο χαμηλά εκεί στις Αμπελειές; Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις κάτι μεγάλο π.χ αυτό. Επίσης δοκίμασε και χωρίς το ADSL.


δεν ξερω αν λες για μενα αλλα περιοχη ειναι Φλωρινα.τωρα αν ξεκουμπωσω το dsl παιζει με τα δεδομενα κανονικα αλλα υπαρχει και το θεμα του voip δεν λειτουργει το τηλεφωνο......αυτα..μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα

----------


## newbye

Η IP σου έβγαλε Αμπελειές :Closed topic:   :Razz: . Κάποιες σελίδες πιο πίσω έχει ειπωθεί πως κλείνουμε το Ιντερνετ του ADSL χωρίς να κοπεί το VOIP.

----------


## manospcistas

Επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ το πρόβλημα. Δε ξέρω πως να κινηθούμε, εγώ τουλάχιστον θέλω να το διακόψω άμεσα γιατί μου υποβαθμίζει την ήδη χάλια ADSL μου...

----------


## tasosko

> Η IP σου έβγαλε Αμπελειές . Κάποιες σελίδες πιο πίσω έχει ειπωθεί πως κλείνουμε το Ιντερνετ του ADSL χωρίς να κοπεί το VOIP.


μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου πεις σε ποια σελιδα να κοιταξω?ευχαριστω

- - - Updated - - -




> Επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ το πρόβλημα. Δε ξέρω πως να κινηθούμε, εγώ τουλάχιστον θέλω να το διακόψω άμεσα γιατί μου υποβαθμίζει την ήδη χάλια ADSL μου...


με την χαλια ταχυτητα χτες βγαλαμε το booster και βαλαμε του οτε το κανονικο router ταχυτητα παλι μια απο τα ιδια.αισχος...τωρα τι φταει δεν ξερω

----------


## newbye

> μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου πεις σε ποια σελιδα να κοιταξω?ευχαριστω


Internet Settings -> Internet_ADSL -> edit-> Service type: uncheck INTERNET ->save

----------


## puntomania

> δεν ξερω αν λες για μενα αλλα περιοχη ειναι Φλωρινα.τωρα αν ξεκουμπωσω το dsl παιζει με τα δεδομενα κανονικα αλλα υπαρχει και το θεμα του voip δεν λειτουργει το τηλεφωνο......αυτα..μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα


τσέκαρε στην καρτέλα internet κάτω στο mobile... αν είναι τσεκαρισμένο το VOICE...αν οχι τσέκαρε το, κάνε restart και δες αν έρθει το τηλ χωρίς την dsl πάνω



- - - Updated - - -

...έβαλα στο ένα booster και την dsl πάνω του.... χμμμμ    όταν έχει ιντερνετ απ την dsl... δεν έχει απ το mobile...και όταν δεν έχει απ την dsl τότε έχει απ την mobile.... εξωτερική Ip φαίνεται αυτής της dsl...και οχι της bonding... θα το αφήσω μερικές ώρες έτσι..να δω αν αλλάξει κάτι...

----------


## Mi_ka

> αυτό που βρήκα είναι μεν μπαγκ(άρα) και προκαλεί αντίστοιχης εμφάνισης συμπτώματα αλλά είναι μάλλον άσχετο του γενικού θέματος που αναφέρεται
> 
> για σιγουριά πάντως, σε κάθε περίπτωση αποφεύγουμε κανάλια wifi 11 & 13 γιατί οι δυσλειτουργίες μπορεί να αφορούν και άλλες υπορουτίνες του τρέχοντος firmware
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Για το wifi bug ενημέρωσα τοπικό υποκατάστημα νομού & 13888 εκτενώς, κρατήσανε στοιχεία επικοινωνίας μου να με ψάξει η ομάδα η ασχολούμενη με το fiwmware και βλέπουμε... 
> Θα ενημερώνω περί των εξελίξεων αν υπάρξουν.


την μεθεπομένη με πήρε η άκρως εξυπηρετική νεαρά κυρία του 13888 που ανέφερα το μπαγκ και μου είπε περίπου πως «οι τεχνικοί της είπαν να με ενημερώσει πως δεν μπόρεσαν να διασταυρώσουν το μπαγκ που βρήκα» οπότε τζίφος από εκεί - τώρα να έχω δυο booster βλαμμένα και τα δύο με τον ίδιο τρόπο, ε, απίθανο μου φαίνεται...

εγώ είμαι σταθερά οκ από ταχύτητες 30++mbps (με σταθερό dsl 18mbps και 4G signal πάνω από 60) και wifi στα κανάλια 3 & 10 και δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι στο θέμα πέρα από ευχές για λύση του προβλήματος σας...

----------


## puntomania

Μετά από ρεσετ... άρχισε να δουλεύει... παραμένει όμως το πρόβλημα να μην έχω πρόσβαση σε κάποιες θύρες... Μέσα σε αυτές και η 993 απ τα μαιλ μου.... χμμ...

----------


## griniaris

> *Μετά από ρεσετ... άρχισε να δουλεύει..*. παραμένει όμως το πρόβλημα να μην έχω πρόσβαση σε κάποιες θύρες... Μέσα σε αυτές και η 993 απ τα μαιλ μου.... χμμ...


Δηλαδη?  Τι ταχυτητες εχεις τωρα?  Για βαλε κανενα screenshot.

----------


## puntomania

> Δηλαδη?  Τι ταχυτητες εχεις τωρα?  Για βαλε κανενα screenshot.


πριν που έκανα ήταν στα 45/5

τώρα με βροχή ( αν έχει σημασία ) έπεσε...

υπόψιν η dsl μου τερματίζει 24/1

έχω ανεβασμένο ping όμως... πριν με σκέτη dsl ήμουν στα 10 περίπου



- - - Updated - - -





- - - Updated - - -

ρε θα μας τρελάνει τελείως αυτό.... το πρόβλημα με τις θύρες που είχα... και οτι δεν έκανε speedtest είναι στο firewall του

αν το έχεις στο high τα κόβει σχεδόν όλα.. αν το βάλεις στο low παίζουν κανονικά... ( και χωρίς την dsl πάνω του )


για τσεκάρετε παιδιά...

- - - Updated - - -

τεστ απο το σκέτο που έχω τώρα...



- - - Updated - - -

το noip κανει reg....

το port forward και το dmz.... δεν παίζει.... χμμμμ


στο μικροτικ το εχω στην ether1 με 192.168.100.2/24

έβαλα και route 0.0.0.0/0 στην 192.168.100.1 ether1

ok


δεν φτάνει όμως... χμμμμμ

----------


## newbye

Καλά, τόσο καιρό είχες βάλει το Firewall στο High και παιδευόσουν άδικα; Το είχες ξεχάσει ή δεν το υπολόγιζες;  :ROFL:  Για μια στιγμή το είχα πειραματιστεί στις αρχές, κατάλαβα πως μπλοκάριζε συνδέσεις, και αμέσως το γύρισα στο Low.

----------


## puntomania

> Καλά, τόσο καιρό είχες βάλει το Firewall στο High και παιδευόσουν άδικα; Το είχες ξεχάσει ή δεν το υπολόγιζες;  Για μια στιγμή το είχα πειραματιστεί στις αρχές, κατάλαβα πως μπλοκάριζε συνδέσεις, και αμέσως το γύρισα στο Low.



ναι ρε συ... το άλλαξα και δεν πήγε καν το μυαλό μου εκεί!!!

- - - Updated - - -

με το port forward... δοκίμασες καθόλου αν σου δουλεύει κτλ...?

----------


## newbye

> ναι ρε συ... το άλλαξα και δεν πήγε καν το μυαλό μου εκεί!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> με το port forward... δοκίμασες καθόλου αν σου δουλεύει κτλ...?


Όχι ακόμα, πρέπει να το ψάξω. Δες μήπως βγάζει errors στο System Logs.

----------


## puntomania

το πρόβλημα είναι στο multi-wan setup του μικροτικ... θα τα βάλω όλα μια στο tl 470+ και μετά το μικροτικ.... με dmz από το ένα στο άλλο και μέχρι το μικροτικ... να δω τι γίνετε...

----------


## Mi_ka

εγώ θεράπευσα άλλη ιδιοτροπία που πέτυχα, που δε ξέρω αν είναι θέμα Booster ή SonyTV καθώς με DNS τη διέυθυνση του Booster δουλεύουν τα tablet, τηλέφωνα κλπ χωρίς πρόβλημα αλλά όχι οι Sony Android TV του σπιτιού είτε Netflix είτε σερφάρισμα (με ethernet & ενημερωμένο το firmware τους) - όταν έβαλα καρφωτά στις TV το DNS του ΟΤΕ (212.205.212.205) τότε δουλέψανε και οι TV σωστά , γιατί δεν ξέρω...

----------


## Constantine4

Παιδιά εμένα στο speedtest βγάζει 5.30 Upload
και στην σελίδα του ρούτερ δείχνει μέχρι 0.80 με αποτέλεσμα να θέλω να ανεβάσω ένα αρχείο 500MB
και να περιμένω αρκετή ώρα. Τι ακριβώς παίζει γνωρίζει κανείς; Επίσης όταν βγάλω το dsl καλώδιο το ίντερνετ
είναι ένα μαύρο χάλι. Φτάνω μέχρι 1.30 Download και 0.10 Upload ενώ με το κινητό όταν συνδεθώ με 4G χτυπάει μέχρι 50+ MBPS Download και 6.30 Upload! Γνωρίζει κανείς τι πρέπει να κάνω;

----------


## puntomania

δοκιμή σε ftp μόλις τώρα...

----------


## Constantine4

Με λίγα λόγια είναι "εικονικό" το Upload Speed που δείχνει;

----------


## puntomania

> Με λίγα λόγια είναι "εικονικό" το Upload Speed που δείχνει;


Δηλαδή? Τερμάτισε 6mbps περιπου.... ποσο θες?

----------


## Constantine4

Το θέμα είναι πως το 5.30 το δείχνει στο SpeedTest.
Όταν συνδέομαι στην IP του Router μου δίνει μέχρι 0.80! Δεν διαβάζεται πουθενά αλλού το 5.30 παρά μόνο στο SpeedTest.

- - - Updated - - -

Αν όντως είχα 5.30 θα ήμουν μια χαρά διότι ασχολούμαι με Live Streaming.
Αλλά με το να μου δίνει 0.80 Up Speed παραπάνω από 600KBPS δεν μπορώ να τρέξω το Live με βάση να έχω πολλά Pixels στην εικόνα!

----------


## puntomania

> Το θέμα είναι πως το 5.30 το δείχνει στο SpeedTest.
> Όταν συνδέομαι στην IP του Router μου δίνει μέχρι 0.80! Δεν διαβάζεται πουθενά αλλού το 5.30 παρά μόνο στο SpeedTest.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αν όντως είχα 5.30 θα ήμουν μια χαρά διότι ασχολούμαι με Live Streaming.
> Αλλά με το να μου δίνει 0.80 Up Speed παραπάνω από 600KBPS δεν μπορώ να τρέξω το Live με βάση να έχω πολλά Pixels στην εικόνα!



Τα 5.3 - 6 mbps... Μας κάνουν κάνουν 600k upload... Όσο και το .μέγιστο της υπηρεσίας.... Εσύ νομιζες ότι θα ανεβάζεις 5.3M/s ???  Τότε θες συνδεση με 50 up!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Ξανά δες το θέμα booster... γιατι κάπου τα μπέρδεψες...

----------


## vfragos

Καλημέρα, σήμερα το πρωί ενεργοποιήθηκε η υπηρεσία και σε εμένα, λίγο που πρόλαβα να δώ μιας και έπρεπε να φύγω. Σήμα φούλ, κλείδωμα adsl 14mbit. Έκανε κάποια αρχικά κομπιάσματα, στην συνέχεια έδειχνε να σταθεροποιείται. Κατέβασμα update παιχνιδιού, 60mbit περίπου. Με σιγουριά επιβεβαιώνω ότι δουλεύει και σε streaming κανονικότατα. Δοκίμασα 4Κ video που με την adsl μόνο δεν έπαιζε, έκανε κοψίματα συνέχεια, τώρα έπαιζε αέρα. Μάλιστα δοκίμασα την ώρα που κατέβαζα το αρχείο που αναφέρθηκα πρίν, να βάλω να παίζει ταυτόχρονα και 4Κ video stream. Πήγαινε αέρα πάλι. Νεότερα στην συνέχεια. Ελπίζω να ξεκαθάρισε τουλάχιστον η αμφιβολία που υπήρχε ότι δεν παίζει σε stream γιατί το μπλοκάρουν.

----------


## striker10

> Καλημέρα, σήμερα το πρωί ενεργοποιήθηκε η υπηρεσία και σε εμένα, λίγο που πρόλαβα να δώ μιας και έπρεπε να φύγω. Σήμα φούλ, κλείδωμα adsl 14mbit. Έκανε κάποια αρχικά κομπιάσματα, στην συνέχεια έδειχνε να σταθεροποιείται. Κατέβασμα update παιχνιδιού, 60mbit περίπου. Με σιγουριά επιβεβαιώνω ότι δουλεύει και σε streaming κανονικότατα. Δοκίμασα 4Κ video που με την adsl μόνο δεν έπαιζε, έκανε κοψίματα συνέχεια, τώρα έπαιζε αέρα. Μάλιστα δοκίμασα την ώρα που κατέβαζα το αρχείο που αναφέρθηκα πρίν, να βάλω να παίζει ταυτόχρονα και 4Κ video stream. Πήγαινε αέρα πάλι. Νεότερα στην συνέχεια. Ελπίζω να ξεκαθάρισε τουλάχιστον η αμφιβολία που υπήρχε ότι δεν παίζει σε stream γιατί το μπλοκάρουν.



ενθαρυντικα πολυ τα σχολια σου...
ας το δουμε κ σε βαθος χρονου, ποιος ξερει ισως το εχουν βελτιωσει

----------


## vfragos

> ενθαρυντικα πολυ τα σχολια σου...
> ας το δουμε κ σε βαθος χρονου, ποιος ξερει ισως το εχουν βελτιωσει


Ναι, τώρα πρέπει να φανεί πόσο σταθερό είναι, πάντως για το streaming αν δεν παίζει δεν θα φταίει ότι το μπλοκάρουν αλλά θα οφείλεται στην γενικότερη αστάθεια της γραμμής. Για να δούμε...

----------


## puntomania

> ενθαρυντικα πολυ τα σχολια σου...
> ας το δουμε κ σε βαθος χρονου, ποιος ξερει ισως το εχουν βελτιωσει


Μα και σε μένα παίζει... απ το καλοκαίρι... το πρόβλημα που είχα τελικά ήταν μια ρύθμιση που είχα κάνει...

- - - Updated - - -

Και με την adsl και χωρίς...

----------


## vfragos

> Μα και σε μένα παίζει... απ το καλοκαίρι... το πρόβλημα που είχα τελικά ήταν μια ρύθμιση που είχα κάνει...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Και με την adsl και χωρίς...


Πολύ ευχάριστο αυτό, ποια ρύθμιση, αυτό που ανέφερες με το firewall?

----------


## puntomania

> Πολύ ευχάριστο αυτό, ποια ρύθμιση, αυτό που ανέφερες με το firewall?


ναι...

----------


## striker10

> ναι...


εχει γουστο να ηταν μονο θεμα firewall

----------


## macro

Εγω για να ειμαι σιγουρος το εχω βαλει low και εχω ξετικαρει και τα 3 απο κατω επειδη ποτε δε ξερεις......

----------


## Mi_ka

γενικά πάντως όπως είδα και με παλαιότερο HG531, τα ΧουΑΑΑΓΟΥαιηηηη δεν είναι και το υπόδειγμα έλλειψης ιδιοτροπιών στα όρια του μπαγκ

----------


## vfragos

> Εγω για να ειμαι σιγουρος το εχω βαλει low και εχω ξετικαρει και τα 3 απο κατω επειδη ποτε δε ξερεις......


Εγώ αν θυμάμαι καλά έτσι το παρέλαβα, (σίγουρα είναι low) θα δώ και για τα από κάτω να σιγουρευτώ.

- - - Updated - - -

Υπάρχει κάπου στο interface του router να βλέπουμε την κατανάλωση των δεδομένων από το 4g;

----------


## striker10

> Εγώ αν θυμάμαι καλά έτσι το παρέλαβα, (σίγουρα είναι low) θα δώ και για τα από κάτω να σιγουρευτώ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Υπάρχει κάπου στο interface του router να βλέπουμε την κατανάλωση των δεδομένων από το 4g;



εγγραφη στο mycosmote

το βλεπεις κ μεσα απο το ρουτερ, αλλα στο ρεσταρτ μηδενιζει το κοντερ....και λογικα ρεσταρτ θα κανεις

----------


## puntomania

> εχει γουστο να ηταν μονο θεμα firewall


απο χτες που το βρήκα... το 2ο booster ( χωρίς την dsl πάνω του ) δουλεύει κανονικά και γρήγορα...


στο 1ο booster που σύνδεσα και την dsl πάνω του... έβαλα την τηλεφωνία του... θα κάνω μετά δοκιμή... αν κόβοντας την dsl συνεχίζει το τηλ με το 4g... αν ναι... θα το αφήσω έτσι και θα πάρω το τηλ με ένα φριτζ να το ρίξω στον αστερισκ.

----------


## striker10

προσφορα απο τον οτε τηλεφωνικα,
στα 6,70 τον μηνα απο 9,90

Θα το ξαναβαλω και βλεπουμε

----------


## puntomania

εγώ σκέφτηκα... αν μπορέσω να κόψω την μια γραμμή από 1/1/19 με το πάτημα στις αλλαγές των τιμών... να κρατήσω το 1 και αν μείνει σταθερό για μερικούς μήνες τότε να ξανά κάνω μια 2η γραμμή. θα δείξει.

----------


## vfragos

Μολις γυρισα σπιτι. Διαπιστωση 2η, μην λαμβάνεται υπόψιν τα speedtest, τουλάχιστον από speed
test.net. Προφανώς δεν μπορούν να μετρήσουν ή να δουλέψουν σωστά με τέτοιου είδους υπηρεσία. Την ίδια στιγμή που μου έδειχνε 6mbit down 0,5 up έκανα stream, ακριβώς μετά το τεστ 4Κ video με ταχύτητα που έφτανε τα 55mbit

----------


## DoSMaN

> Μολις γυρισα σπιτι. Διαπιστωση 2η, μην λαμβάνεται υπόψιν τα speedtest, τουλάχιστον από speed
> test.net. Προφανώς δεν μπορούν να μετρήσουν ή να δουλέψουν σωστά με τέτοιου είδους υπηρεσία. Την ίδια στιγμή που μου έδειχνε 6mbit down 0,5 up έκανα stream, ακριβώς μετά το τεστ 4Κ video με ταχύτητα που έφτανε τα 55mbit


Εμένα ό,τι μου δείχνει το speedtest μου δείχνει και όταν πάω να κατεβάσω κάτι... δηλαδή η ταχύτητα ισχύει... και είναι χάλια!!!

----------


## striker10

> Μολις γυρισα σπιτι. Διαπιστωση 2η, μην λαμβάνεται υπόψιν τα speedtest, τουλάχιστον από speed
> test.net. Προφανώς δεν μπορούν να μετρήσουν ή να δουλέψουν σωστά με τέτοιου είδους υπηρεσία. Την ίδια στιγμή που μου έδειχνε 6mbit down 0,5 up έκανα stream, ακριβώς μετά το τεστ 4Κ video με ταχύτητα που έφτανε τα 55mbit


αυτο που θελω να μου πεις ειναι
οταν βλεπεισ 4κ βιντεο κ ταυτοχρονα κατεβαζεις υπερβαρο αρχειο...αν ολα ειναι καλα. νομιζο το ξαναειπες, απλα για να το διευκρινησουμε

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμένα ό,τι μου δείχνει το speedtest μου δείχνει και όταν πάω να κατεβάσω κάτι... δηλαδή η ταχύτητα ισχύει... και είναι χάλια!!!


δοκιμασες την αλλαγη στο firewall?

----------


## vfragos

> αυτο που θελω να μου πεις ειναι
> οταν βλεπεισ 4κ βιντεο κ ταυτοχρονα κατεβαζεις υπερβαρο αρχειο...αν ολα ειναι καλα. νομιζο το ξαναειπες, απλα για να το διευκρινησουμε
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> δοκιμασες την αλλαγη στο firewall?


Ναι όλα καλά,  κατεβαζα αρχείο 8gb.

----------


## striker10

> Μίλησα με 13888. Το έδωσαν βλάβη και ήρθε μήνυμα ότι έφτιαξε. Η αλλαγή που βλέπω είναι ότι ο bonding server άλλαξε από *hybrid.otenet.gr* σε *hybrid-support.otenet.gr
> *


μετα απο τοσο καιρο κ την παραπανω αλλαγη , ειναι οκ η λειτουργεια του μπουστερ σε εσενα?

----------


## DoSMaN

> δοκιμασες την αλλαγη στο firewall?


Στο low και χωρίς να είναι τσεκαρισμένο τίποτα από κάτω το έχω από τότε που το πήρα...

----------


## vfragos

> Στο low και χωρίς να είναι τσεκαρισμένο τίποτα από κάτω το έχω από τότε που το πήρα...


Από σήμα 4g πως εισαι; Έχεις σταθερά άσχημες ταχύτητες ή είναι με τις ώρες του;

----------


## DoSMaN

Στο router έχω σταθερά 2 μπάρες με σήμα strong 43...
Κάποια στιγμή την περασμένη ή την προπερασμένη 7μάδα μου έπαιξε καλά 1-2 μέρες και από τότε τίποτα...
Το έχω κλειστό το bonding γιατί όποτε το ανοίγω, μου γονατίζει την adsl και από 17-18 που έχω μου το ρίχνει στο 1-2 (που είναι του 4G).

Τώρα εντάξει.. το πληρώνω τζάμπα τελείως γιατί στις βλάβες δε βγάζω άκρη, στη σταθερή δε βγάζω άκρη, στην κινητή δεν βγάζω άκρη...
Κανείς δε ξέρει τίποτα και εγώ απλά πληρώνω...

----------


## puntomania

> Στο router έχω σταθερά 2 μπάρες με σήμα strong 43...
> Κάποια στιγμή την περασμένη ή την προπερασμένη 7μάδα μου έπαιξε καλά 1-2 μέρες και από τότε τίποτα...
> Το έχω κλειστό το bonding γιατί όποτε το ανοίγω, μου γονατίζει την adsl και από 17-18 που έχω μου το ρίχνει στο 1-2 (που είναι του 4G).
> 
> Τώρα εντάξει.. το πληρώνω τζάμπα τελείως γιατί στις βλάβες δε βγάζω άκρη, στη σταθερή δε βγάζω άκρη, στην κινητή δεν βγάζω άκρη...
> Κανείς δε ξέρει τίποτα και εγώ απλά πληρώνω...


κάντο ένα ρεσετ σε εργοστασιακές... και δες μετά με νορμαλ χρήση... πως θα πάει!!!

----------


## vfragos

> προσφορα απο τον οτε τηλεφωνικα,
> στα 6,70 τον μηνα απο 9,90
> 
> Θα το ξαναβαλω και βλεπουμε


Καλημέρα και αυτή την φορά να πάνε όλα καλά. Εγώ έκλεισα 24ώρες, η ίδια άριστη εμπειρία, ούτε restart μέχρι στιγμής ούτε τίποτα.

----------


## Damned

Παιδιά μετά την κατανάλωση του όγκου(100GB) παίζει καμία αύξηση ταχύτητας στην σταθερή γραμμή?
Μίλησα πάλι με δεύτερο άτομο από το 13888 και αυτός μου είπε ότι μετά την κατανάλωση του όγκου δεν υπάρχει καμία αύξηση ταχύτητας στη σταθερή γραμμή.

----------


## vfragos

> Παιδιά μετά την κατανάλωση του όγκου(100GB) παίζει καμία αύξηση ταχύτητας στην σταθερή γραμμή?
> Μίλησα πάλι με δεύτερο άτομο από το 13888 και αυτός μου είπε ότι μετά την κατανάλωση του όγκου δεν υπάρχει καμία αύξηση ταχύτητας στη σταθερή γραμμή.


Υπάρχει, μέχρι 15mbit πέραν του adsl+ συν το upload που παραμένει ανεπηρέαστο.

----------


## Damned

Τότε γιατί μου λένε ότι δεν υπάρχει?Εγώ δηλαδή που έχω στην σταθερή γραμμή 6-7Mbps θα πάει στα 15Mbps?

----------


## striker10

> Τότε γιατί μου λένε ότι δεν υπάρχει?Εγώ δηλαδή που έχω στην σταθερή γραμμή 6-7Mbps θα πάει στα 15Mbps?


ΕΩΣ 15mgps

----------


## Damned

> ΕΩΣ 15mgps


Οπότε η αύξηση ταχύτητας στην σταθερή γραμμή μετά την κατανάλωση του όγκου μπορεί να είναι από 0 έως 15Mbps?
Κάτι βρωμάει εδώ νομίζω.

----------


## vfragos

> Τότε γιατί μου λένε ότι δεν υπάρχει?Εγώ δηλαδή που έχω στην σταθερή γραμμή 6-7Mbps θα πάει στα 15Mbps?


Γιατί προφανώς πέφτεις σε άσχετους. Όχι θεωρητικά θα πάει 6-7 + τα 15 από το 4g της υπηρεσίας. Όποτε χοντρικά γύρω στα 20mbit.
Σου παραθέτω από το *επίσημο FAQ* της υπηρεσίας:
*"Έχω περιορισμό στην κατανάλωση δεδομένων μέσω του COSMOTE Home Speed Booster;

Παρέχονται απεριόριστα δεδομένα κινητής προς χρήση από το COSMOTE Home Speed Booster! Υπάρχει πολιτική ορθής χρήσης στα 100GB/μήνα οπότε και η ταχύτητα κινητής μειώνεται στο μέγιστο 15Mbps downlink."
*

----------


## Damned

> Γιατί προφανώς πέφτεις σε άσχετους. Όχι θεωρητικά θα πάει 6-7 + τα 15 από το 4g της υπηρεσίας. Όποτε χοντρικά γύρω στα 20mbit.
> Σου παραθέτω από το *επίσημο FAQ* της υπηρεσίας:
> *"Έχω περιορισμό στην κατανάλωση δεδομένων μέσω του COSMOTE Home Speed Booster;
> 
> Παρέχονται απεριόριστα δεδομένα κινητής προς χρήση από το COSMOTE Home Speed Booster! Υπάρχει πολιτική ορθής χρήσης στα 100GB/μήνα οπότε και η ταχύτητα κινητής μειώνεται στο μέγιστο 15Mbps downlink."
> *


Το διάβασα αυτό αλλά στην σελίδα της cosmote μπορούν να το αλλάζουν κάθε μέρα,για έμενα δεν είναι επίσημο αυτό,μόνο ότι γράφει στο συμβόλαιο και δεν ξέρω αν μπορούν να αλλάξουν τους όρους και εκεί.
Υπάρχει κάποιος εδώ να μου πει αν και πόση αύξηση έχει στην σταθερή γραμμή μετά την κατανάλωση του όγκου,από δική του εμπειρία?Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vfragos

> Οπότε η αύξηση ταχύτητας στην σταθερή γραμμή μετά την κατανάλωση του όγκου μπορεί να είναι από 0 έως 15Mbps?
> Κάτι βρωμάει εδώ νομίζω.


Τι βρωμάει φίλε μου, σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες που παίρνουμε έτσι αναφέρεται, για να είναι καλυμένοι. Δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα στα δίνουν αλλά κάποια στιγμή λόγω διαφόρων παραγόντων μπορεί να έχεις 10mbit, όχι όμως ότι θα σε κόβουν επίτηδες.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το διάβασα αυτό αλλά στην σελίδα της cosmote μπορούν να το αλλάζουν κάθε μέρα,για έμενα δεν είναι επίσημο αυτό,μόνο ότι γράφει στο συμβόλαιο και δεν ξέρω αν μπορούν να αλλάξουν τους όρους και εκεί.


Οκ, πίστευε και κάνε ότι νομίζεις, εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα.

----------


## Damned

> Τι βρωμάει φίλε μου, σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες που παίρνουμε έτσι αναφέρεται, για να είναι καλυμένοι. Δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα στα δίνουν αλλά κάποια στιγμή λόγω διαφόρων παραγόντων μπορεί να έχεις 10mbit, όχι όμως ότι θα σε κόβουν επίτηδες.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Οκ, πίστευε και κάνε ότι νομίζεις, εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα.


Κάνεις λάθος δεν ξέρω για αυτό ρωτάω να μάθω. Άλλα τι να πιστέψω τους ανθρώπους στο 13888 που υποτίθεται είναι η δουλειά τους η τα παιδιά εδώ. Για αυτό ρωτάω να απάντησή κάποιος που έχει την υπηρεσία και έχει δει στην πράξη τι γίνετε μετά την κατανάλωση του όγκου.

----------


## striker10

> Γιατί προφανώς πέφτεις σε άσχετους. Όχι θεωρητικά θα πάει 6-7 + τα 15 από το 4g της υπηρεσίας. Όποτε χοντρικά γύρω στα 20mbit.
> Σου παραθέτω από το *επίσημο FAQ* της υπηρεσίας:
> *"Έχω περιορισμό στην κατανάλωση δεδομένων μέσω του COSMOTE Home Speed Booster;
> 
> Παρέχονται απεριόριστα δεδομένα κινητής προς χρήση από το COSMOTE Home Speed Booster! Υπάρχει πολιτική ορθής χρήσης στα 100GB/μήνα οπότε και η ταχύτητα κινητής μειώνεται στο μέγιστο 15Mbps downlink."
> *


επειδη σε βλεπω καπως αγριεμενο, δε θελω να σε κοντραρω....
αλλα απο οσο θυμαμαι παλιοτερα αλλα παιδια που μετρουσαν, περνανε ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ εως 15 mgbps και οχι 15 + adsl (μιλαω παντα μετα την καταναλωση των 100).

επισης καποιοι περνανε συνολο 12-13 και οχι 15, για αυτο σου αναφερω το ΕΩΣ

----------


## vfragos

> επειδη σε βλεπω καπως αγριεμενο, δε θελω να σε κοντραρω....
> αλλα απο οσο θυμαμαι παλιοτερα αλλα παιδια που μετρουσαν, περνανε ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ εως 15 mgbps και οχι 15 + adsl (μιλαω παντα μετα την καταναλωση των 100).
> 
> επισης καποιοι περνανε συνολο 12-13 και οχι 15, για αυτο σου αναφερω το ΕΩΣ


Από αυτή την παράθεση μου με βλέπεις αγριεμένο; Μια απλή απάντηση έδωσα, αν δεν καλύπτεται κάποιος δικαίωμα του. Όπως αναφέρεις ότι κάποιοι ανέφεραν ότι πέρνανε σύνολο 12-13, να αναφέρω και εγώ ότι σε κουβέντα που είχα με τον τεχνικό που έκανε την εγκατάσταση και έτυχε να έχει και αυτός την υπηρεσία, σε ερώτηση μου μου επιβεβαίωσε αυτό που λέει το FAQ. Εγώ δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω προσωπικά όμως ακόμα, θα δείξει. Αν δεν ισχύει έχω κρατήσει την σελίδα τους με αυτό που αναφέρει και αν δεν με καλύπτει η υπηρεσία θα προχωρήσω σε καταγγελία σύμβασης

----------


## Damned

> Από αυτή την παράθεση μου με βλέπεις αγριεμένο; Μια απλή απάντηση έδωσα, αν δεν καλύπτεται κάποιος δικαίωμα του. Όπως αναφέρεις ότι κάποιοι ανέφεραν ότι πέρνανε σύνολο 12-13, να αναφέρω και εγώ ότι σε κουβέντα που είχα με τον τεχνικό που έκανε την εγκατάσταση και έτυχε να έχει και αυτός την υπηρεσία, σε ερώτηση μου μου επιβεβαίωσε αυτό που λέει το FAQ. Εγώ δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω προσωπικά όμως ακόμα, θα δείξει. Αν δεν ισχύει έχω κρατήσει την σελίδα τους με αυτό που αναφέρει και αν δεν με καλύπτει η υπηρεσία θα προχωρήσω σε καταγγελία σύμβασης


Μια ερώτηση στο συμβόλαιο γράφει αυτό που λέει το FAQ?

----------


## vfragos

> Μια ερώτηση στο συμβόλαιο γράφει αυτό που λέει το FAQ?


Εγώ προσωπικά, δεν έχω πάρει το συμβόλαιο στα χέρια μου ακόμα, έχει φίλος μου κατάστημα Γερμανός και τα έχει αναλάβει αυτός, δεν έχω περάσει από το κατάστημα ακόμα.

----------


## newbye

Και εγώ επιβεβαιώνω ότι ισχύει ότι λέει το FAQ και έχω την υπηρεσία από αρχές του χρόνου. Τώρα εάν σε κάποιους δεν δουλεύει πρέπει να ζητήσουν πίστωση παγίου σύμφωνα με το νέο κανονισμό της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων!

*Αυτόματη πίστωση λογαριασμού για βλάβες*: *Εφόσον η βλάβη υπερβαίνει τις δύο εργάσιμες ημέρες από την ημέρα δήλωσής της, πρέπει να πιστώνεται αυτόματα και εντός τετραμήνου στον λογαριασμό του συνδρομητή,το τμήμα του παγίου που αντιστοιχεί στη χρονική περίοδο διακοπής των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών.*

----------


## andreas.d

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση, το χει δουλέψει κάποιος σε περιοχή άνω των 40Khm απο τη δηλωμένη διεύθυνση (εννοείται μόνο του-χωρίς adsl)?

----------


## alexkapellakis

Καλησπέρα σας παιδιά... μετά από 3 χρόνια ενεργοποιήθηκα και πάλι στη παρέα σας..

Θέλω να μάθω σχετικά με το COSMOTE booster και επειδή στο 13888 οι τύποι και οι τυπικές είναι μόνο για τα απλά θέματα του ΟΤΕ, σκέφτηκα βα δω το θέμα που έχετε ανοίξει εδώ... προσπάθησα να διαβάσω όσο περισσότερο γινόταν αλλά όσο περισσότερο διάβαζα, τόσο περισσότερο μπέρδευε το πραμα λόγω αντικρουόμενων απόψεων των μελών.

Θέτω τις ερωτήσεις μου και αν κάποιος γνωρίζει θα ήμουν υπόχρεος αν με διαφωτίσει...

1. Εμένα με απασχολεί το upload άρα ακόμα και τα 100gb αν τελειώσουν θα συνεχίζω να έχω περισσότερο από 1mb upload?? (που έχω τώρα στην ρημαδοadsl...)

2. Όταν θέλω να βάλω να κάνει update παιχνίδια στο steam η στο Ps4 η να βάλω να κατεβάζω ταινίες ή να βλέπω νετφλιξ, μπορώ να απενεργοποιώντας την έξτρα ταχύτητα και να παίζω μόνο με Adsl προκειμένου να μη τρώω τα 100gb...?

3. Ξέρετε αν έχει 1-2ετη συμβόλαια ή αν μπορώ να διακόψω όποτε θέλω...?

Αυτά για την ώρα... Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας...!

----------


## Damned

1. Η χρεωση στον λογαριασμο της σταθερης ειναι 2 € τον μηνα. Στον λογαριασμο της κινητης διαμορφωνεται αναλογα με την καθε προσφορα/δεσμευση/επιδοτηση κλπ. Για την προσφορα που συζηταμε ειναι 4,74 €.
2. 100 GB ειναι ο ογκος δεδομενων για τον οποιο μπορει η υπηρεσια να εκμεταλλευεται στο μεγιστο το "σημα" της κινητης. Μολις εξαντληθουν τα 100 GB, συνεχιζει και παρεχει εως 15 MBPS download και 5 MBPS upload, αναλογα με την ταχυτητα που θα μπορει να του δωσει και η κινητη. Πχ Με μια γραμμη 3G μεσα σε πετρινο σπιτι, μην περιμενετε να δινει 15/5 σταθερα ακατεβατα.
Μετα το τελος των 100 GB δεν υπαρχει καμια χρεωση. Υπαρχουν extra πακετα με GB που οποιος θελει τα ενεργοποιει για επιπλεον ταχυτητα (ειναι των 10 GB και εντελως ασυμφορα).
Το ποσα GB μενουν μεχρι τα 100 GB φαινεται μεσω του My Cosmote. 
Σε καθε περιπτωση ερχεται SMS οταν καταναλωθει το 80% και το 100% των δεδομενων.
3. Η παραπανω προσφορα αφορα ξεχωριστη προσθετη υπηρεσια με ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ ΓΙΑ 24 ΜΗΝΕΣ. Αυτα τα "μου πε το παλικαρι στο καταστημα να το βαλω κανα μηνα και μετα να το κοψω δωρεαν" δεν ισχυουν. Σε αγορες μεσω καταστηματων δεν υπαρχει δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης.
Ο μονος τροπος να σας το διακοψουν δωρεαν ειναι να υπαρχει "ασυμβατοτητα" με καποια αλλη υπηρεσια που θελετε να ενεργοποιησετε.
Πχ Τα Double Play πακετα με 100 MBPS ταχυτητα δεν συνδυαζονται με Speed Booster. Αν πατε να βαλετε 100αρι (ή κατι αλλο που εκεινη τη στιγμη η εμπορικη πολιτικη εχει αποφασισει να μην το συνδυαζει με Speed Booster), θα το κοψετε δωρεαν.
Αν απλα θελετε να το κοψετε, χρεωνεται τελος αποδεσμευσης. 
4. Πρεπει να υπαρχει σταθερη γραμμη Cosmote με πακετο Double Play 24/30/50 MBPS (και να μην υπαρχει βοηθητικο νουμερο MSN) για να μπορεσετε να παρετε την υπηρεσια. Δεν διατιθεται σαν αυτονομο το Speed Booster.

----------


## alexkapellakis

> 1. Η χρεωση στον λογαριασμο της σταθερης ειναι 2 € τον μηνα. Στον λογαριασμο της κινητης διαμορφωνεται αναλογα με την καθε προσφορα/δεσμευση/επιδοτηση κλπ. Για την προσφορα που συζηταμε ειναι 4,74 €.


Για ποια προσφορά συζητάμε? Δεν αναφέρθηκα σε συγκεκριμένη προσφορά... Εκτός αν σαν προσφορά εννοείς το HSB το οποίο όμως νομίζω πως διάβαζα οτι κοστίζει 1 ή 2,00 ευρώ στο σταθερό και 9,90 ευρώ στο λογαριασμό κινητής. Οπότε κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει σωστά... Μπορείς να μου το ξεκαθαρίσεις??




> 2. 100 GB ειναι ο ογκος δεδομενων για τον οποιο μπορει η υπηρεσια να εκμεταλλευεται στο μεγιστο το "σημα" της κινητης. Μολις εξαντληθουν τα 100 GB, συνεχιζει και παρεχει εως 15 MBPS download και 5 MBPS upload, αναλογα με την ταχυτητα που θα μπορει να του δωσει και η κινητη. Πχ Με μια γραμμη 3G μεσα σε πετρινο σπιτι, μην περιμενετε να δινει 15/5 σταθερα ακατεβατα.
> Μετα το τελος των 100 GB δεν υπαρχει καμια χρεωση. Υπαρχουν extra πακετα με GB που οποιος θελει τα ενεργοποιει για επιπλεον ταχυτητα (ειναι των 10 GB και εντελως ασυμφορα).
> Το ποσα GB μενουν μεχρι τα 100 GB φαινεται μεσω του My Cosmote. 
> Σε καθε περιπτωση ερχεται SMS οταν καταναλωθει το 80% και το 100% των δεδομενων.


Εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι για streaming πράγμα που κατά κύριο λόγο θέλω το upload και όπως έχω δει σε γραμμή φίλου, τα 5mbps(upload) που έχει, φτάνουν οριακά για το 1080p/60fps streaming και φτάνουν και υπερκαλύπτουν το 720p/60fps streaming. Γιαυτό με καίει να ξέρω αν στο HSB το upload παραμένει στα 5mbps μετά το πέρας των 100gb που δίνει το "πακέτο" αυτό.





> 3. Η παραπανω προσφορα αφορα ξεχωριστη προσθετη υπηρεσια με ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ ΓΙΑ 24 ΜΗΝΕΣ. Αυτα τα "μου πε το παλικαρι στο καταστημα να το βαλω κανα μηνα και μετα να το κοψω δωρεαν" δεν ισχυουν. Σε αγορες μεσω καταστηματων δεν υπαρχει δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης.
> Ο μονος τροπος να σας το διακοψουν δωρεαν ειναι να υπαρχει "ασυμβατοτητα" με καποια αλλη υπηρεσια που θελετε να ενεργοποιησετε.
> Πχ Τα Double Play πακετα με 100 MBPS ταχυτητα δεν συνδυαζονται με Speed Booster. Αν πατε να βαλετε 100αρι (ή κατι αλλο που εκεινη τη στιγμη η εμπορικη πολιτικη εχει αποφασισει να μην το συνδυαζει με Speed Booster), θα το κοψετε δωρεαν.
> Αν απλα θελετε να το κοψετε, χρεωνεται τελος αποδεσμευσης.


Μια χαρά! Άλλωστε δε νομίζω κάποιος να θέλει να διακόψει το HSB και να υποβαθμίσει τη γραμμή του. Οπότε αν βάση εμπορικής πολιτικής καλύπτωη την δωρεάν διακοπή του HSB βάζοντας μία 100άρα τότε νομίζω πως είναι αυτονόητο πως κανένας δε θα προτιμούσε να το διακόψει χωρίς να βάλει κάτι καλύτερο. Εκτός και αν θέλει να διακόψει γενικότερα.




> 4. Πρεπει να υπαρχει σταθερη γραμμη Cosmote με πακετο Double Play 24/30/50 MBPS (και να μην υπαρχει βοηθητικο νουμερο MSN) για να μπορεσετε να παρετε την υπηρεσια. Δεν διατιθεται σαν αυτονομο το Speed Booster.


Έχω σταθερή γραμμή αυτή τη στιγμή και συγχρονίζω στα 11download/0,9upload. 
To βοηθητικό νούμερο MSN δε ξέρω τι είναι αλλά υποθέτω πως αν το είχα θα το ήξερα... :P (ή όχι...?)


Σ ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το χρόνο σου!  :Smile:

----------


## Damned

Τρέχει μια προσφορά αθόρυβη μερικές μέρες τώρα 100GB τον μήνα 6.74 ευρώ. Σε κατάστημα η στο 13888.
Μέτα από την κατανάλωση του όγκου το μέγιστο που μπορεί να δώσει είναι σύνολο μαζί με την σταθερή γραμμή 15Mbps down 5Mbps up.

----------


## vfragos

> Τρέχει μια προσφορά αθόρυβη μερικές μέρες τώρα 100GB τον μήνα 6.74 ευρώ. Σε κατάστημα η στο 13888.
> Μέτα από την κατανάλωση του όγκου το μέγιστο που μπορεί να δώσει είναι σύνολο μαζί με την σταθερή γραμμή 15Mbps down 5Mbps up.


ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ. Χθές από περιέργεια πήρα και μίλησα με το τεχνικό τμήμα, κατηγορηματικά μου είπε ότι αφού τελειώσουν τα 100GB down speed θα έχεις 15mbit από το booster σύν όσο συγχρονίζει η adsl σου στην περίπτωση μου π.χ. 15mbit από το booster συν 17mbit κλειδώνει η adsl μου. Εάν σε κάποιον δεν συμβαίνει αυτό είναι πρόβλημα και πρέπει να το δηλώσει σαν βλάβη. Upload θα συνεχίσεις να έχεις 5-6 mbit 5 από το booster και ότι μπορεί να δώσει η adsl.

----------


## striker10

> ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ. Χθές από περιέργεια πήρα και μίλησα με το τεχνικό τμήμα, κατηγορηματικά μου είπε ότι αφού τελειώσουν τα 100GB down speed θα έχεις 15mbit από το booster σύν όσο συγχρονίζει η adsl σου στην περίπτωση μου π.χ. 15mbit από το booster συν 17mbit κλειδώνει η adsl μου. Εάν σε κάποιον δεν συμβαίνει αυτό είναι πρόβλημα και πρέπει να το δηλώσει σαν βλάβη. Upload θα συνεχίσεις να έχεις 5-6 mbit 5 από το booster και ότι μπορεί να δώσει η adsl.


επειδη ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι στο παρελθον και πιο πισω στο νημα ολοι ανεφεραν οτι μετα τα 100, το down τους αθροιστικα φτανει στο 15 , για να μην επιμενεις σε κατι που ισως δεν ισχυει κ μπερδεψεις κ τους υπολοιπους, δες τι θα γινει σε εσενα οταν ληξουν τα 100 κ μετα μας αναφερεις. 
το τεχνικο τμημα που σε συμβουλεψε ή ο φιλος σου που εχει Γερμανοκαταστημα η οποιοσδηποτε, δεν ειναι αξιοπιστος, αφου κανεις μα κανεις δεν ξερει πως διαολο λειτουργει αυτη η υπηρεσια

αν κανω λαθος συγνωμη, αλλα καλυτερα κ εσυ μην εισαι καθετος. δοκιμασε το πρωτα κ μετα πες μας την εμπειρια σου

----------


## vfragos

> επειδη ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι στο παρελθον και πιο πισω στο νημα ολοι ανεφεραν οτι μετα τα 100, το down τους αθροιστικα φτανει στο 15 , για να μην επιμενεις σε κατι που ισως δεν ισχυει κ μπερδεψεις κ τους υπολοιπους, δες τι θα γινει σε εσενα οταν ληξουν τα 100 κ μετα μας αναφερεις. 
> το τεχνικο τμημα που σε συμβουλεψε ή ο φιλος σου που εχει Γερμανοκαταστημα η οποιοσδηποτε, δεν ειναι αξιοπιστος, αφου κανεις μα κανεις δεν ξερει πως διαολο λειτουργει αυτη η υπηρεσια
> 
> αν κανω λαθος συγνωμη, αλλα καλυτερα κ εσυ μην εισαι καθετος. δοκιμασε το πρωτα κ μετα πες μας την εμπειρια σου


Δηλαδή, όταν θα το πω εγώ θα είναι τετελεσμένο και θα ισχύει, δεν μπορεί να είμαι λάθος επειδή είχε πρόβλημα η υπηρεσία μου; Και ο άλλος που απάντησε και εσύ ο ίδιος είστε κατηγορηματικοί μήπως και εσείς δεν θα έπρεπε να είστε, εγώ τουλάχιστον μετέφερα επίσημη απάντηση από το τεχνικό τμήμα και όχι την εμπειρία κάποιων που είχαν αναφέρει κάτι στο παρελθόν σε ένα φόρουμ....

Δεν είδα στον φίλο *Damned*, να κάνεις το ίδιο σχόλιο...

----------


## striker10

> Δηλαδή, όταν θα το πω εγώ θα είναι τετελεσμένο και θα ισχύει, δεν μπορεί να είμαι λάθος επειδή είχε πρόβλημα η υπηρεσία μου; Και ο άλλος που απάντησε και εσύ ο ίδιος είστε κατηγορηματικοί μήπως και εσείς δεν θα έπρεπε να είστε, εγώ τουλάχιστον μετέφερα επίσημη απάντηση από το τεχνικό τμήμα και όχι την εμπειρία κάποιων που είχαν αναφέρει κάτι στο παρελθόν σε ένα φόρουμ....
> 
> Δεν είδα στον φίλο *Damned*, να κάνεις το ίδιο σχόλιο...


ποπο ρε φιλε,
απο την πρωτη μερα που εγραψες εισαι εριστικος.
δεν ειμαστε αυτθεντιες ουτε ειδημονες εδω μεσα. την πλακα μας κανουμε κ αλληλοβοηθιομαστε. κανε τον κοπο κ διαβασε 94 σελιδες πρωτα, κατανοησε αν μπορεις την εμπειρια των χρηστων της υπηρεσιας απο την πρωτη μερα κ ΟΤΑΝ εχεις νεα τι σου συμβαινει μετα τα 100, ελα πες μας την εμπειρια σου. 

ανταλασουμε αποψεις κ εμπειριες εδω, εσυ μονο ρωτησες απο την μερα που εμφανιστηκες κ οτι δε σου αρεσει το κραζεις ....
δε παει ετσι ρε φιλε,  και πολυ χρονο σου αφιερωσα στο τελος

----------


## puntomania

μετά τα 100... μπαίνει κόφτης στα 15 +της dsl

----------


## vfragos

> ποπο ρε φιλε,
> απο την πρωτη μερα που εγραψες εισαι εριστικος.
> δεν ειμαστε αυτθεντιες ουτε ειδημονες εδω μεσα. την πλακα μας κανουμε κ αλληλοβοηθιομαστε. κανε τον κοπο κ διαβασε 94 σελιδες πρωτα, κατανοησε αν μπορεις την εμπειρια των χρηστων της υπηρεσιας απο την πρωτη μερα κ ΟΤΑΝ εχεις νεα τι σου συμβαινει μετα τα 100, ελα πες μας την εμπειρια σου. 
> 
> ανταλασουμε αποψεις κ εμπειριες εδω, εσυ μονο ρωτησες απο την μερα που εμφανιστηκες κ οτι δε σου αρεσει το κραζεις ....
> δε παει ετσι ρε φιλε,  και πολυ χρονο σου αφιερωσα στο τελος


Δεν είμαι εριστικός, απλά απαντάω ανάλογα, μου λες εμένα να μην είμαι κατηγορηματικός ενώ στον Damned που ήταν το ίδιο κατηγορηματικός δεν έγραψες κάτι αντίστοιχο, εκτός και εάν ΕΣΥ είσαι κατηγορηματικός όπως και Damned ότι μετά τα 100gb έχεις μόνο μέχρι 15mbit από την adsl που από μόνο του αυτό είναι λάθος, έμενα π.χ. η adsl μου πάει μέχρι 17mbit, του αλλουνού μπορεί να πηγαίνει μεχρί 20mbit, τι κάνουν βάζουν κόφτη και στην adsl για να πηγαίνει μέχρι 15mbit;

- - - Updated - - -




> μετά τα 100... μπαίνει κόφτης στα 15 +της dsl


Προσπαθώ να βοηθήσω αλλά δεν…..

- - - Updated - - -

Εγώ όταν μπήκα για πρώτη φορά σε αυτό το thread ακόμα δεν ξέρατε και δεν είχατε ξεκάθαρο εάν η υπηρεσία δουλεύει σε streaming, εγώ ναι απάντησα κατηγορηματικά ναι ότι δουλεύει μπάς και βοηθηθεί κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται και βγάλει άκρη, γιατί αν σε κάποιον δεν δουλεύει η υπηρεσία σε streaming πρέπει να το δηλώσει σαν βλάβη. Η υπηρεσία από την στιγμή που σε κάποιον δουλεύει όπως πρέπει, δουλεύει σίγουρα και σε streaming, δεν υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός όπως πλανιόταν και αυτή η περίπτωση εδώ στο thread.

----------


## alexkapellakis

Εγώ έχω μία καλύτερη ιδέα αντί να ερχόμαστε εδώ μέσα σε αντιπαράθεση...
Γιατί δε κάνουμε μία επίσημη ερώτηση απευθείας στην Cosmote που θα ζητάμε επίσημη απάντηση από την ίδια την Cosmote η οποία αν είναι λανθασμένη (στην πράξη) θα απελευθερώνει από κάθε δέσμευση τον "δεσμευμένο" πελάτη που θα προχωρήσει σε σύναψη σύμβασης αυτής της υπηρεσίας λόγω ανακριβής πληροφόρησης.

ΥΓ. Πριν γελάσει κάποιος για την "ουτοπική"  ιδέα μου, να ξέρετε πως αυτό είναι δυνατή η λύση ΟΠΟΙΑΣ σύμβασης (και νομικά) λόγω αναληθής ή λανθασμένης πληροφόρησης περί την πώληση Χ προϊόντος - υπηρεσίας, διότι η ΚΑΘΕ σύμβαση έχει δικαιώματα της κάθε πλευράς αλλά έχει και υποχρεώσεις... Τονίζω, ΤΗΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΛΕΥΡΑΣ.)

 :Smile: 

Τι λέτε...?

----------


## striker10

> Εγώ έχω μία καλύτερη ιδέα αντί να ερχόμαστε εδώ μέσα σε αντιπαράθεση...
> Γιατί δε κάνουμε μία επίσημη ερώτηση απευθείας στην Cosmote που θα ζητάμε επίσημη απάντηση από την ίδια την Cosmote η οποία αν είναι λανθασμένη (στην πράξη) θα απελευθερώνει από κάθε δέσμευση τον "δεσμευμένο" πελάτη που θα προχωρήσει σε σύναψη σύμβασης αυτής της υπηρεσίας λόγω ανακριβής πληροφόρησης.
> 
> ΥΓ. Πριν γελάσει κάποιος για την "ουτοπική"  ιδέα μου, να ξέρετε πως αυτό είναι δυνατή η λύση ΟΠΟΙΑΣ σύμβασης (και νομικά) λόγω αναληθής ή λανθασμένης πληροφόρησης περί την πώληση Χ προϊόντος - υπηρεσίας, διότι η ΚΑΘΕ σύμβαση έχει δικαιώματα της κάθε πλευράς αλλά έχει και υποχρεώσεις... Τονίζω, ΤΗΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΛΕΥΡΑΣ.)
> 
> 
> 
> Τι λέτε...?


αυτο για οσους εχουν περασει τις 2 εβδομαδες της υπαναχωρησης.
εγω το ξαναπερνω δοκιμαστικα αυριο, θα το εξανλτησω οσο δε παει για 10 μερες κ το πολυ πολυ τους το επιστρεφω. απλα για να μου φυγει η εντυπωση/ιδεα οτι ισως εφταιγε το ρουτερ την πρωτη φορα

----------


## newbye

Μάθε το ποιηματάκι αυτό απέξω, δε θα πάρει ούτε 10λεπτά. Για να μη λέμε κάθε φορά τα ίδια και τα ίδια, ότι γράφει εκεί ισχύει. Εάν δεν...τότε δηλώνουμε βλάβη!

----------


## alexkapellakis

> αυτο για οσους εχουν περασει τις 2 εβδομαδες της υπαναχωρησης.
> εγω το ξαναπερνω δοκιμαστικα αυριο, θα το εξανλτησω οσο δε παει για 10 μερες κ το πολυ πολυ τους το επιστρεφω. απλα για να μου φυγει η εντυπωση/ιδεα οτι ισως εφταιγε το ρουτερ την πρωτη φορα


Έχεις δει το συμβόλαιο και γράφει μέσα για "2 εβδομάδες υπαναχώρησης"?? ή στηρίζεσαι στο νόμο...?

----------


## vfragos

> Μάθε το ποιηματάκι αυτό απέξω, δε θα πάρει ούτε 10λεπτά. Για να μη λέμε κάθε φορά τα ίδια και τα ίδια, ότι γράφει εκεί ισχύει. Εάν δεν...τότε δηλώνουμε βλάβη!


Μην το παλεύεις και πολύ, φοβάμαι ότι στο τέλος θα τα "ακούσεις" και από πάνω και εσύ... :Whistle:

----------


## striker10

> Έχεις δει το συμβόλαιο και γράφει μέσα για "2 εβδομάδες υπαναχώρησης"?? ή στηρίζεσαι στο νόμο...?


το ελεγε στο συμβολαιο την πρωτη φορα που το πηρα.
το επεστρεψα ακριβως στις 14 μερες κ δε χρεωθηκα κατι

- - - Updated - - -




> Μην το παλεύεις και πολύ, φοβάμαι ότι στο τέλος θα τα "ακούσεις" και από πάνω και εσύ...


ελα ρε φιλε, ελεος δηλαδη....

----------


## vfragos

> το ελεγε στο συμβολαιο την πρωτη φορα που το πηρα.
> το επεστρεψα ακριβως στις 14 μερες κ δε χρεωθηκα κατι
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ελα ρε φιλε, ελεος δηλαδη....


αυτό λέω και εγώ...έλεος...

----------


## alexkapellakis

> το ελεγε στο συμβολαιο την πρωτη φορα που το πηρα.
> το επεστρεψα ακριβως στις 14 μερες κ δε χρεωθηκα κατι
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ελα ρε φιλε, ελεος δηλαδη....


Βρήκα σε παλιότερο post αυτό εδώ:




> Έχουμε χαθεί στην μετάφραση.
> Το δικαίωμα ακύρωσης/υπαναχώρησης, ισχύει σε συμβάσεις εξ αποστάσεως κι εκτός εμπορικού καταστήματος.
> Επίσης, όσον αφορά τα πακέτα τηλεφωνίας και Internet, ισχύει για την αρχική (νέα ή με φορητότητα) σύνδεση της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής και όχι τις όποιες υπηρεσίες που ανανεώνονται όταν λήγει το αρχικό διάστημα παραμονής σε έναν πάροχο.
> 
> Με απλά λόγια όταν συμφωνούμε σε ανανέωση των υπηρεσιών με τον πάροχό μας (σε ήδη ενεργή γραμμή), δεν υπάρχει δικαίωμα ακύρωσης ή υπαναχώρησης. Φυσικά μπορούμε να διακόψουμε την σύνδεση, καταβάλλοντας το ανάλογο τέλος που αναφέρουν οι όροι του υπάρχοντος συμβολαίου.


Οπότε αν εχεις υφιστάμενη σύνδεση πως θα κάνεις υπαναχώρηση...? Αν ισχύει αυτό που διαβάζουμε εδώ απο πάνω?

Σύνδεσμος για να δεις και το θέμα.

----------


## striker10

> Βρήκα σε παλιότερο post αυτό εδώ:
> 
> 
> 
> Οπότε αν εχεις υφιστάμενη σύνδεση πως θα κάνεις υπαναχώρηση...? Αν ισχύει αυτό που διαβάζουμε εδώ απο πάνω?
> 
> Σύνδεσμος για να δεις και το θέμα.


οκ εγω το πηρα κ τις 2 φορες απο το 13888, οπου μου το ανεφεραν κ οι κοπελες στο τηλ. οποτε μαλλον για αυτο ειχα το δικαιωμα.

----------


## newbye

> Μίλησα με το εμπορικό τμήμα και ζήτησα να γίνει αίτημα για αζημίως κατάργηση της υπηρεσίας λόγω συνεχών βλαβών εδώ και μήνα που έχω την υπηρεσία. Δεν υπάρχει λένε τέτοια δυνατότητα, όσο κι αν βλέπουν τις βλάβες καταγεγραμμένες. Μόνο αν πληρώσω το τέλος αποδέσμευσης (ποσό πάνω από 200-300€, δεν μπορεί να το υπολογίσει λέει), αφού το συμβόλαιο είναι 24μηνο κ εγώ έχω ακόμα άλλους 23. Η συγκεκριμένη εκπρόσωπος ήταν επιθετική και αγενής, οπότε ίσως ξαναδοκιμάσω, αφού έχω δηλώσει ξανά βλάβη για το ίδιο πρόβλημα.


Σπάσιμο συμβολαίου του speedbooster είναι ανάλογο της κινητής. Για το speedbooster βγαίνει κάπου στα 25±3€!

----------


## puntomania

Εγώ Πάντος μετά τα 100... Έχω τα 15 συν τα 24 της dsl... Και το μέγιστο upload που υπάρχει... συνήθως 5 με 6.


Όσοι είστε τόσο δύσπιστοι... το παίρνετε και δοκιμάζετε... απλά είναι τα πράγματα... Χωρίς Ρίσκο δεν πήγε κάνεις μπροστά.

----------


## alexkapellakis

> Εγώ Πάντος μετά τα 100... Έχω τα 15 συν τα 24 της dsl... Και το μέγιστο upload που υπάρχει... συνήθως 5 με 6.
> 
> 
> Όσοι είστε τόσο δύσπιστοι... το παίρνετε και δοκιμάζετε... απλά είναι τα πράγματα... Χωρίς Ρίσκο δεν πήγε κάνεις μπροστά.


Μάλιστα, ωραίος!

Ερώτηση λοιπόν σ εσένα που το ΄χεις...

Δεδομένου του οτι μετά το πέρας των 100gb έχεις τα 15+τα όσα έχεις απο την 24άρα (εγώ πχ έχω 11), είναι σχετικά "χαζή" η ερώτηση μου, αλλά εγώ θα την κάνω για να δω πλήρως πως δουλεύει αυτή η "πατέντα"...
Αν εγώ θέλω να κάνω οικονομία στα 100gb αλλά θέλω να κατεβάσω 10 ταινίες (δηλαδή 30-40gb περίπου), μπορώ να απομονώσω την υψηλή ταχύτητα και να κατεβάσω μόνο με την απλή μου ταχύτητα? επειδή δε βιάζομαι ρε αδερφέ... (ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τον τρόπο που το λέω) ή απλά επειδή είμαι παράξενος και ψυχαναγκαστικός....
Έχω επιλογή να κάνω χρήση του ίντερνετ ΧΩΡΙΣ να καταναλώνω απο τα 100gb δηλαδή...? Ή πλέον ότι και αν κάνω θα τρώω τα 100gb μέχρι να τελειώσουν? 
(Πχ 1. βγάζω την κάρτα σιμ(?) 2. αλλάζω κάποια επιλογή μέσα στο ρούτερ(?) 3.κάτι άλλο...(?) 4. ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ


Αυτά  :Very Happy:

----------


## pier88

> Εγώ Πάντος μετά τα 100... Έχω τα 15 συν τα 24 της dsl... Και το μέγιστο upload που υπάρχει... συνήθως 5 με 6.
> 
> 
> Όσοι είστε τόσο δύσπιστοι... το παίρνετε και δοκιμάζετε... απλά είναι τα πράγματα... Χωρίς Ρίσκο δεν πήγε κάνεις μπροστά.


Εσύ τόσο καιρό μας λες ότι τα δουλεύεις έτσι χωρίς adsl και τώρα μας λες αυτό;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Εσύ τόσο καιρό μας λες ότι τα δουλεύεις έτσι χωρίς adsl και τώρα μας λες αυτό;


Αν το παρακολουθήσεις λίγο, θα δεις ότι ο άνθρωπος τώρα τελευταία σύνδεσε το ένα από τα 2 που έχει για να κάνει δοκιμές και έβγαλε αυτό το συμπέρασμα...

----------


## puntomania

> Εσύ τόσο καιρό μας λες ότι τα δουλεύεις έτσι χωρίς adsl και τώρα μας λες αυτό;


τόσο καιρό τις είχα ξεχωριστά... 3 dsl + 2 booster.... μετά τα 100... τα booster δίνανε μέχρι 15 ( διάβασε αμα θες πιο πίσω να δεις τι λέω ) το πρόβλημα που είχα τελευταία ήταν τελικά λάθος δικό μου... και πάλι μου δουλεύουν όπως πριν, πριν μερικές μέρες μετέφερα το ένα στο χώρο που έχω τα dsl ρουτερ και σύνδεσα την dsl πάνω γιατί άκουγα εξυπνάδες εδώ μέσα, του στιλ ότι αφού τα έχω σκέτα... δεν μπορώ να δώσω σωστή εικόνα... ή ότι τα έχω σε άλλο σπίτι... και διάφορα τέτοια ωραία...

το ένα που έβαλα τώρα μαζί με την dsl... θέλω να το δω πως θα πάει... γιατί θέλω να μπαίνω στο δίκτυο μου.. και το bonding μου δίνει όλο το upload... όπως και όταν ανεβάζω σε ftp. δεν κατεβάζω ταινίες και ούτε με ενδιαφέρει το 4Κ που θυμήθηκαν ξαφνικά όλοι με το booster... ούτε και 100GB upload έχω την μέρα!!!

για την περίπτωση μου που δεν έχω εναλλακτική τύπου vdsl μου κάνει πάρα πολύ καλά την δουλειά μου.

ποτέ δεν είχα τα προβλήματα του τύπου 2 down 1 up που διαβάζω... ακόμα τουλάχιστον... 

και στην τελική αμα την πατήσω και αλλάξει κάτι... θα λέω ότι πέταξα 500ε σε 2 χρόνια και τέλος!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Μάλιστα, ωραίος!
> 
> Ερώτηση λοιπόν σ εσένα που το ΄χεις...
> 
> Δεδομένου του οτι μετά το πέρας των 100gb έχεις τα 15+τα όσα έχεις απο την 24άρα (εγώ πχ έχω 11), είναι σχετικά "χαζή" η ερώτηση μου, αλλά εγώ θα την κάνω για να δω πλήρως πως δουλεύει αυτή η "πατέντα"...
> Αν εγώ θέλω να κάνω οικονομία στα 100gb αλλά θέλω να κατεβάσω 10 ταινίες (δηλαδή 30-40gb περίπου), μπορώ να απομονώσω την υψηλή ταχύτητα και να κατεβάσω μόνο με την απλή μου ταχύτητα? επειδή δε βιάζομαι ρε αδερφέ... (ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τον τρόπο που το λέω) ή απλά επειδή είμαι παράξενος και ψυχαναγκαστικός....
> Έχω επιλογή να κάνω χρήση του ίντερνετ ΧΩΡΙΣ να καταναλώνω απο τα 100gb δηλαδή...? Ή πλέον ότι και αν κάνω θα τρώω τα 100gb μέχρι να τελειώσουν? 
> (Πχ 1. βγάζω την κάρτα σιμ(?) 2. αλλάζω κάποια επιλογή μέσα στο ρούτερ(?) 3.κάτι άλλο...(?) 4. ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ
> 
> ...


δεν γνωρίζω μέσα απο το ρούτερ αν γίνετε αυτό... εγώ τα ξεχωρίζω απ το μικροτικ... και λέω τι να πάει από πια γραμμή.

----------


## striker10

> Αν το παρακολουθήσεις λίγο, θα δεις ότι ο άνθρωπος τώρα τελευταία σύνδεσε το ένα από τα 2 που έχει για να κάνει δοκιμές και έβγαλε αυτό το συμπέρασμα...


ναι σωστα....στο ενα εβαλε dsl για δοκιμη

----------


## Aosk

> προσφορα απο τον οτε τηλεφωνικα,
> στα 6,70 τον μηνα απο 9,90
> 
> Θα το ξαναβαλω και βλεπουμε


Μετα απο διακοπη ?? η εκανες ανανεωση ??

τωρα μου ειπαν στον οτε  για ανανεωση με 9,9 και πως δεν υπαρχει αλλη προσφορα στα 6,7

----------


## Damned

Η προσφορά τρέχει από αρχές του μήνα,είναι 6.74 για 2 χρόνια.

----------


## Aosk

> Η προσφορά τρέχει από αρχές του μήνα,είναι 6.74 για 2 χρόνια.


Στον οτε? στον γερμανο? 

για νεες συνδεσεις??

----------


## striker10

> Στον οτε? στον γερμανο? 
> 
> για νεες συνδεσεις??


Εμενα με πηραν απο το 13888
Ειχα διακοψει το μπουστερ πριν απο 1 μηνα

----------


## tasosko

υπαρχει τροπος να γινουν bridge 2 router?το speed booster να παρει τα data και το αλλο την adsl και το voip?

----------


## striker10

το παρελαβα παλι σημερα, βραδυ αρχιζω νεες δοκιμες

απο μια ματια παλι πισω στο νημα , θα δοκιμασω να ¨

1.χαμηλωσω το firewall
2.κλεισω το wifi
3.κανω τις ριθμυσεις του Pierr
4.ζητησω να μου κλειδωσουν την dsl οσο το δυνατον χαμηλοτερα

και καλη μου τυχη

- - - Updated - - -

λοιπον,
μετα την δοκιμη του νεου εξοπλισμου, το βασικο μου προβλημα παραμενει

εχοντας χαλια dsl (με το speedport συχρονιζω περιπου στο 4 ) το μπυστερ επιμενει να συχρονιζει στο 2,5 με το ζορι.... 
αν δουλευε παντα το 4g δε θα με ενοιαζε, αλλα και παλι το 4g ειναι με τις ωρες του, οποτε τις φορες που απεργει το 4g καταληγω με την μιση dsl...

ειλικρηνα παιδια δε ξερω, αν εχετε dsl στο 7-8-10 και βαλε, ισως δε σας φενεται οταν πεφτει 1-2 mbps η ταχυτητα σας , εμενα ομως με τοσο χαλια γραμμη παγωνει το συμπαν, οποτε το μπουστερ αν κ του ξαναεδωσα ευκαιρια, δεν ειναι για την περιπτωση μου.

ενα αλλο θεμα ειναι το port forwarding/ddns για να βλεπω απομακρυσμενα τις καμερες μου, καμια σχεση με το σεταρισμα του speedport, αλλα φανταζομαι αυτο θα λυνοταν με λιγο ψαξιμο.... 

νομιζω θα αναγκαστω να περιμενω το vdsl αν κ οταν σκαφτει η περιοχη μου

----------


## puntomania

> το παρελαβα παλι σημερα, βραδυ αρχιζω νεες δοκιμες
> 
> απο μια ματια παλι πισω στο νημα , θα δοκιμασω να ¨
> 
> 1.χαμηλωσω το firewall
> 2.κλεισω το wifi
> 3.κανω τις ριθμυσεις του Pierr
> 4.ζητησω να μου κλειδωσουν την dsl οσο το δυνατον χαμηλοτερα
> 
> ...




γιατί δεν κρατάς το speedport για την adsl... και βάλε σκέτο το booster... και ένωσε τα με μικροτικ... με ένα τπ λινκ...

----------


## tasosko

> γιατί δεν κρατάς το speedport για την adsl... και βάλε σκέτο το booster... και ένωσε τα με μικροτικ... με ένα τπ λινκ...


να τα ενωσεις πως? μπορεις να βαλεις κανα link σε παρακαλω?απο το mikrotik που λες η tp-link?

----------


## puntomania

> να τα ενωσεις πως? μπορεις να βαλεις κανα link σε παρακαλω?απο το mikrotik που λες η tp-link?


tp-link σε μικροτικ ακόμα και ένα 941 σου κάνει... με το ανάλογο σετάρισμα

----------


## striker10

> tp-link σε μικροτικ ακόμα και ένα 941 σου κάνει... με το ανάλογο σετάρισμα


καλημερα,
ασχετος εδω...υπαρχει κανας οδηγος για να λειτουργησει ολο αυτο?

----------


## macro

Με μικροτικ υπαρχουν πολλοι οδηγοι γιατι θα χρειαστεις να κανεις πολλα πραγματα πριν το load balance που θες να πετυχεις.

----------


## griniaris

> καλημερα,
> *ασχετος εδω*...υπαρχει κανας οδηγος για να λειτουργησει ολο αυτο?


Επειδη ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ plug n play τα μικροτικ... θα σου προτεινα να μπεις στο site και να δοκιμασεις το live demo να καταλαβεις τι ειναι. 

Αν παρολα αυτα νομιζεις οτι "τοχεις"  εδω ειμαστε να βοηθησουμε στο τοπικ της μικροτικ. (για να μην ειμαστε οφτοπικ εδω.)

Ειναι κριμα να ξοδεψεις χρηματα και να μην το δουλεψεις. Θελει αυξημενες γνωσεις δικτυωσης και δρομολογησης. 

Αλλιως προτιμησε το TPLINΚ που θα παιξει σε λιγα λεπτα με λιγες ρυθμισεις.

----------


## striker10

> Επειδη ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ plug n play τα μικροτικ... θα σου προτεινα να μπεις στο site και να δοκιμασεις το live demo να καταλαβεις τι ειναι. 
> 
> Αν παρολα αυτα νομιζεις οτι "τοχεις"  εδω ειμαστε να βοηθησουμε στο τοπικ της μικροτικ. (για να μην ειμαστε οφτοπικ εδω.)
> 
> Ειναι κριμα να ξοδεψεις χρηματα και να μην το δουλεψεις. Θελει αυξημενες γνωσεις δικτυωσης και δρομολογησης. 
> 
> Αλλιως προτιμησε το TPLINΚ που θα παιξει σε λιγα λεπτα με λιγες ρυθμισεις.



Δηλαδη χοντρικα η συνδεση ειναι ως εξης ?

καλωδιο dsl στο  speedport στην θυρα dsl και απο εκει καλωδιο lan στο tp link και απο το τπ λινκ στο μπουστερ?

----------


## puntomania

> Δηλαδη χοντρικα η συνδεση ειναι ως εξης ?
> 
> καλωδιο dsl στο  speedport στην θυρα dsl και απο εκει καλωδιο lan στο tp link και απο το τπ λινκ στο μπουστερ?


Όχι τα 2 ρούτερ στο tp link και από αυτό στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο σου. Τα Wi-Fi απ τα 2 ρούτερ του ΟΤΕ τα ξεχνάς. Σε αυτό το σενάριο.

----------


## striker10

> Όχι τα 2 ρούτερ στο tp link και από αυτό στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο σου. Τα Wi-Fi απ τα 2 ρούτερ του ΟΤΕ τα ξεχνάς. Σε αυτό το σενάριο.


οκ δε με νοιαζει το wifi

ερωτηση, λες να κουμπωσω τα 2 ρούτερ στο tp link και από αυτό στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο, κατανοητο. 

τα ρουτερ απο που θα περνουν ομως δεδομενου οτι εχω 1 καλωδιο dsl?

----------


## puntomania

> οκ δε με νοιαζει το wifi
> 
> ερωτηση, λες να κουμπωσω τα 2 ρούτερ στο tp link και από αυτό στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο, κατανοητο. 
> 
> τα ρουτερ απο που θα περνουν ομως δεδομενου οτι εχω 1 καλωδιο dsl?


Το speedport από την dsl... Και το booster από το 4g

----------


## tasosko

> Το speedport από την dsl... Και το booster από το 4g


αυτο το μικροτικ τι ειναι? υπαρχει λινκ?
και το tp-link ποιο ακριβως ειναι ?
ευχαριστω

----------


## puntomania

> αυτο το μικροτικ τι ειναι? υπαρχει λινκ?
> και το tp-link ποιο ακριβως ειναι ?
> ευχαριστω


Κάνε καφέ...πιάσε το γουγλη... Και ξεκινά το διάβασμα.... αν δεν κατανοήσεις το θέμα... Όσο και να σου πούμε δεν θα κάνεις δουλειά.

----------


## griniaris

> Κάνε καφέ...πιάσε το γουγλη... Και ξεκινά το διάβασμα.... αν δεν κατανοήσεις το θέμα... Όσο και να σου πούμε δεν θα κάνεις δουλειά.



Οπως ακριβως στα λεει. και προπαντων... στο σωστο νημα.

----------


## macro

Routers ειναι που κανουν παπαδες...... ολοι πρεπει να ασχοληθειτε με αυτα επειδη οι απαιτησεις τωρα πια ειναι μεγαλες σε καθε σπιτι και πολλες.

----------


## tasosko

> Οπως ακριβως στα λεει. και προπαντων... στο σωστο νημα.


ευχαριστω φιλε μπορεις να μου πεις με ποιο μοντελο tp-link θα κανω δουλεια ποιο ευκολα?

----------


## griniaris

Off Topic





> ευχαριστω φιλε μπορεις να μου πεις με ποιο μοντελο tp-link θα κανω δουλεια ποιο ευκολα?


TP-LINK-TL-R470T-v6

----------


## Voidbringer_77

Εχω βαλει και εγω μπουστερ και πιανει την ταχυτητα που βλεπετε στην φωτο ωστοσο εχω σπασει το κεφαλι μου εδω και 14 μερες για να βρω γιατι δεν μπορει να κανει streaming σε YouTube,Twitch κτλ.Aπο τον οτε με εχουν δηλωσει ατομικη βλαβη ωστοσο εδω και 14 μερες καμμια επικοινωνια.Ωστοσο ολα στο νετ δουλεουνε κανονικα εκτος του 
 streaming.Εχει κανεις καμμια ιδεα τι μπορω να κανω εκτος να το πεταξω στην θαλασσα?

----------


## newbye

Μια χαρά είσαι, απλά δες μόνο από ADSL τι ταχύτητες έχεις. Το πρόβλημα αν υπάρχει θα είναι στα priorities adsl-4g.

----------


## Voidbringer_77

> Μια χαρά είσαι, απλά δες μόνο από ADSL τι ταχύτητες έχεις. Το πρόβλημα αν υπάρχει θα είναι στα priorities adsl-4g.


Αυτη ειναι η ταχυτητα της DSL μονο 

Τι ακριβως ειναι τα priorities adsl-4g τι εννοεις?

----------


## newbye

Στο speedbooster το 4G χρησιμοποιείται εφόσον το DSL πιάσει τα μέγιστα. Το DSL είναι σε πρώτη προτεραιότητα και το 4G σε δεύτερη. Πάντως δεν δικαιολογείται στην σύνδεσή σου να μη δουλεύει το streaming. Έχεις διακοπές στο upload ή δεν δουλεύει καθόλου;

----------


## Voidbringer_77

> Στο speedbooster το 4G χρησιμοποιείται εφόσον το DSL πιάσει τα μέγιστα. Το DSL είναι σε πρώτη προτεραιότητα και το 4G σε δεύτερη. Πάντως δεν δικαιολογείται στην σύνδεσή σου να μη δουλεύει το streaming. Έχεις διακοπές στο upload ή δεν δουλεύει καθόλου;


Ναι εχω διακοπες στο upload το προσεξα σημερα με το OBS επεφτε στο 0 και στο dsl και στο 4g ξεχωριστα ανοιχτα το καθενα.

----------


## newbye

θέλει ψάξιμο, δοκίμασε και άλλα, πχ skype, ανέβασε ένα μεγάλο αρχείο στο uploadfiles.io...

----------


## Voidbringer_77

> θέλει ψάξιμο, δοκίμασε και άλλα, πχ skype, ανέβασε ένα μεγάλο αρχείο στο uploadfiles.io...


το μεγιστο upload που ειδα ητανε 1Mbps απο τον task manager.Aνεβασα ενα αρχειο...γυρω στα 100Μb...

----------


## macro

Ε και? Τι ειδες?

----------


## puntomania

> το μεγιστο upload που ειδα ητανε 1Mbps απο τον task manager.Aνεβασα ενα αρχειο...γυρω στα 100Μb...


Δοκίμασε κανα  γρήγορο ftp... πχ με το clonezilla....

----------


## DoSMaN

Εκδόθηκε ο λογαριασμός μου για το booster και είδα μείωση στην τιμή...
Συγκεκριμένα τον περασμένο μήνα πλήρωσα 7,90€ και τώρα μου βγήκε στα 6,32€...
Δε ξέρω τι είναι αυτό...

----------


## vfragos

> Εχω βαλει και εγω μπουστερ και πιανει την ταχυτητα που βλεπετε στην φωτο ωστοσο εχω σπασει το κεφαλι μου εδω και 14 μερες για να βρω γιατι δεν μπορει να κανει streaming σε YouTube,Twitch κτλ.Aπο τον οτε με εχουν δηλωσει ατομικη βλαβη ωστοσο εδω και 14 μερες καμμια επικοινωνια.Ωστοσο ολα στο νετ δουλεουνε κανονικα εκτος του 
>  streaming.Εχει κανεις καμμια ιδεα τι μπορω να κανω εκτος να το πεταξω στην θαλασσα?Συνημμένο Αρχείο 199772


Καλημέρα, λοιπόν δοκίμασε κάτι "κουλό". Εγώ για να δοκιμάσω το upload αν δουλεύει σωστά στο στάδιο των δοκιμών κάνω μεταφόρτωση ένα αρχείο βίντεο στο youtube. Θα έλεγα σε πρώτη φάση να κάνεις το ίδιο. Λοιπόν πριν ξεκινήσει το upload του βίντεο ξεκίνα να βλέπεις streaming μέσω youtube ένα 4Κ βίντεο ώστε να πιεστεί και να ανεβάσεις το download σου. Αφού ξεκινήσεις να βλέπεις το βίντεο ξεκίνα την ίδια στιγμή και το upload ενός αρχείου βίντεο και πές μας με τι ταχύτητα ανεβάζεις έτσι. Αφού ξεκινήσεις το upload με αυτόν τον τρόπο και δείς καλό upload δοκίμασε να κλείσεις και το 4Κ βίντεο που παράλληλα έβλεπες. Θα ήθελα να μάθω τί αποτέλεσμα έχεις έτσι.

----------


## newbye

To voip δουλεύει μέσω 4G;

----------


## puntomania

> To voip δουλεύει μέσω 4G;


οταν το έχεις το ρουτερ χωρίς την dsl ναι δουλεύει ( σε μένα τουλάχιστον )

δεν δοκίμασα να απενεργοποιήσω το voice απ την dsl...και να το αφήσω μόνο στο Mobile... θα το τσεκάρω κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## Damned

Πως γίνετε να βλέπεις ποσά GB έχεις κατανάλωσή?Από το 13888 μου είπαν ότι δεν γίνετε. Πρέπει να  πρόσθεσης τον αριθμό που έχει η sim στο MyCosmote αλλά δεν γίνετε γιατί πρέπει να έχεις κωδικό που στέλνετε στον αριθμό που θες να πρόσθεσης και το router δεν δέχεται μηνύματα. Ούτε εάν βάλεις την Sim σε ένα κινητό να λάβεις τον κωδικό επιβεβαίωσης γίνετε.

----------


## newbye

> οταν το έχεις το ρουτερ χωρίς την dsl ναι δουλεύει ( σε μένα τουλάχιστον )
> 
> δεν δοκίμασα να απενεργοποιήσω το voice απ την dsl...και να το αφήσω μόνο στο Mobile... θα το τσεκάρω κάποια στιγμή.


Έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το voice στο mobile, μετά απλά κλείνεις το dsl, και ενεργοποιείται το voip αμέσως;

----------


## puntomania

> Έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το voice στο mobile, μετά απλά κλείνεις το dsl, και ενεργοποιείται το voip αμέσως;


Μόνο με το mobile δουλεύει...το έχω τσεκαρισμένο. 

Όταν έβαλα και την dsl πάνω.... και ηταν online το τηλ... βγάζοντας την... Δεν πήγε αυτόματα στο mobile.

----------


## newbye

> Μόνο με το mobile δουλεύει...το έχω τσεκαρισμένο. 
> 
> Όταν έβαλα και την dsl πάνω.... και ηταν online το τηλ... βγάζοντας την... Δεν πήγε αυτόματα στο mobile.


Το DSL κλειστό με βγαλμένο το καλώδιο ή μέσα από τις ρυθμίσεις (untick Enable connection);

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## puntomania

> Το DSL κλειστό με βγαλμένο το καλώδιο ή μέσα από τις ρυθμίσεις (untick Enable connection);
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


βγαλμένο το καλώδιο σαν να έκανε διακοπή δηλαδή...απ τον οτε

----------


## striker10

προβλημα με το port forward k to ddns

sto ddns εκτος απο username k pass μου ζηταει κ ενα domain name....οπου δεν εχω ιδεα τι ειναι.
μετα, στο port forward το μενου δεν ειναι ιδιο με το speedport, πως βαζω το καταγραφικο μου?

----------


## griniaris

> προβλημα με το port forward k to ddns
> 
> sto ddns εκτος απο username k pass μου ζηταει κ ενα *domain name....οπου δεν εχω ιδεα τι ειναι*.
> μετα, στο port forward το μενου δεν ειναι ιδιο με το speedport, πως βαζω το καταγραφικο μου?


Το DDNS που θες να περασεις....  το εχεις ξανακανει? 
Το domain που σου ζηταει ειναι το "ονομα" που θα βαζεις .  πχ    neopas.ddns.com 


Το καταγραφικο κατα 99% εχει δικο του ddns server οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να μπλεκεις με ddns υπηρεσιες και port forward (Εκτος απο καποια φτηνα κινεζικα ) .
Μηπως να δοκιμασεις με αυτο για να μην παιδευεσαι ?

----------


## striker10

> Το DDNS που θες να περασεις....  το εχεις ξανακανει? 
> Το domain που σου ζηταει ειναι το "ονομα" που θα βαζεις .  πχ    neopas.ddns.com 
> 
> 
> Το καταγραφικο κατα 99% εχει δικο του ddns server οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να μπλεκεις με ddns υπηρεσιες και port forward (Εκτος απο καποια φτηνα κινεζικα ) .
> Μηπως να δοκιμασεις με αυτο για να μην παιδευεσαι ?



στο speedport ολα δουλευαν μια χαρα.
απλα ζητουσε μονο host name, τωρα ζηταει και domain.

εξηγησε μου σε παρακαλω, τι εννοεις για το καταγραφικο με δικο του ddns....εννοεις μπορω να το βλεπω ονλινε χωρις να το καταχωρησω στο ρουτερ? αν ναι, πως?

----------


## DoSMaN

> στο speedport ολα δουλευαν μια χαρα.
> απλα ζητουσε μονο host name, τωρα ζηταει και domain.
> 
> εξηγησε μου σε παρακαλω, τι εννοεις για το καταγραφικο με δικο του ddns....εννοεις μπορω να το βλεπω ονλινε χωρις να το καταχωρησω στο ρουτερ? αν ναι, πως?


Αν το hostname σου είναι το striker.no-ip.info τότε το domain είναι το no-ip.info

Έτσι το έχω και δουλεύει μια χαρά..

----------


## bscybgr

Καλησπέρα σας , μόλις έχτισα δυνατό PC για Gaming (Pubg στην ουσία μιας και δεν παίζω κάτι άλλο)

Ζω σε σχετικά δύσβατη περιοχή που για την ώρα δεν υποστηρίζει VDSL (και από ότι μου είπαν στον ΟΤΕ δεν θα υποστηρίζει για τα επόμενα 3 χρόνια σίγουρα) , πιάνω 7 MBPS τα οποία είναι αρκετά και το game δεν έχει lag όταν δεν είναι κάποιος άλλος συνδεδεμένος , αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι ο αδελφός μου σχεδόν πάντα βλέπει ταινίες στο netflix και τότε το game έχει σταθερά πάνω από 500 ping και γίνεται unplayable.

Η ερώτηση που θέλω να κάνω είναι αν με  τη χρήση του Cosmote Home Speed Booster θα φτιάξει το θέμα με το ping? από ότι είδα πιάνει 4G στο σπίτι μου με ταχύτητα γύρω στα 30-35 MBPS

έκανα μια μικρή έρευνα και είδα ότι το Satelite Internet δεν βοηθάει στο Gaming , αλλά δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος αν το ίδιο ισχύει και  για το internet booster

----------


## striker10

> Καλησπέρα σας , μόλις έχτισα δυνατό PC για Gaming (Pubg στην ουσία μιας και δεν παίζω κάτι άλλο)
> 
> Ζω σε σχετικά δύσβατη περιοχή που για την ώρα δεν υποστηρίζει VDSL (και από ότι μου είπαν στον ΟΤΕ δεν θα υποστηρίζει για τα επόμενα 3 χρόνια σίγουρα) , πιάνω 7 MBPS τα οποία είναι αρκετά και το game δεν έχει lag όταν δεν είναι κάποιος άλλος συνδεδεμένος , αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι ο αδελφός μου σχεδόν πάντα βλέπει ταινίες στο netflix και τότε το game έχει σταθερά πάνω από 500 ping και γίνεται unplayable.
> 
> Η ερώτηση που θέλω να κάνω είναι αν με  τη χρήση του Cosmote Home Speed Booster θα φτιάξει το θέμα με το ping? από ότι είδα πιάνει 4G στο σπίτι μου με ταχύτητα γύρω στα 30-35 MBPS
> 
> έκανα μια μικρή έρευνα και είδα ότι το Satelite Internet δεν βοηθάει στο Gaming , αλλά δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος αν το ίδιο ισχύει και  για το internet booster


το παραγγελνεις τηλεφωνικα , ωστε να εχεις 2 βδομαδες δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης αν δε σε ικανοποιησει.
σε παρομοια χρηση εγω, με χαμηλοτερο αρκετα adsl (περιπου στο 4) και ακρη δεν εβγαλα. σημερα επιστρεφω το 2ο μπουστερ απο τον σεπτεμβρη που ξεκινισα δοκιμες

----------


## azriel84

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά. Έχω καιρό να παρακολουθήσω το thread αλλά θα μοιραστώ την εμπειρία μου και ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη εάν έχουν απαντηθεί τα ερωτήματα προηγουμένως. 

Έβαλα λοιπόν την υπηρεσία τέλη Αυγούστου. 2 μέρες στην αρχή παλεύαμε λίγο με την τεχνική υποστήριξη αλλά το στρώσαμε το θέμα. 7mbps από την adsl άλλα 40 από το 4G (η περιοχή μου έχει εξαιρετικό σήμα) έβλεπα ταχύτητες της τάξης των 45mbps για τα πρώτα 100GB και 21-22mpbs μετά τον κόφτη. Όλα ΟΚ, όλα καλά μέχρι και τέλη Οκτωβρίου. Η δουλειά μου από τέλη Οκτώβρη μέχρι και τώρα τις γιορτές με πήρε από το σπίτι, οπότε η γραμμή ήταν off για περίπου 2 μήνες. Επιστρέφω σπίτι τα Χριστούγεννα, έχω θέμα. Η adsl σαν να υπολειτουργεί και το 4G άφαντο. Εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις, επανεκκινήσεις τίποτα. Το δηλώνουν βλάβη την άλλη μέρα φτιάχνει αλλά δεν έδωσα σημασία γιατί έπρεπε να φύγω πάλι για γιορτές. Επιστρέφω από γιορτές πάλι τα ίδια. Πάλι τεχνική υποστήριξη, πάλι οι ίδιες διαδικασίες με factory reset μέχρι που απηύδησα και λέω ΟΚ θέλω να αποδεσμευτώ από την υπηρεσία αφού έχει θέμα. Μόλις λέω τις μαγικές αυτές λέξεις, με καλεί μια κοπέλα από τον ΟΤΕ, δεν ξέρω από ποιο τμήμα αλλά προφανώς ήξερε 100% τι της γίνεται και μαθαίνω τα εξής:

1: Αν έχει καιρό το router να ζητήσει το boost από την κεραία κινητής που ανήκει, χάνει την σύνδεση και θέλει ξανά register στην κεραία. Λογικό το βρίσκω.
2: Σε περίπτωση reset του εξοπλισμού, το μηχάνημα ΠΑΡΑ το γεγονός πως τα λαμπάκια ανάβουν κανονικά στο router και στις ρυθμίσεις του router του tunneling φαίνεται up και στις 3 επιλογές, θέλει στην πραγματικότητα μέχρι και 15 λεπτά μέχρι να γίνει ο συγχρονισμός adsl και 4G δικτύου. Μέχρι να γίνει αυτό, χρησιμοποιεί μόνο την adsl. Δεν το γνώριζα, δεν το γνώριζε και κανένας μάλλον στην τεχνική υποστήριξη που μου ζητούσαν speedtest 2 λεπτά μετά το κάθε reset πριν δηλώσουν βλάβη; Δεν ξέρω τι τους γίνεται.

Και πάμε τώρα στα ωραία. Για λόγους οικονομίας των 100GB ο ΟΤΕ μάλλον έχει βάλει κάποιους "περιορισμούς" στην χρήση των δεδομένων. Τι εννοώ και τι μου είπαν. Μερικές φορές το σύστημα τρόπο τινά κολλάει και δεν χρησιμοποιεί το booster ενώ χρειάζεται. Παράδειγμα: Σερφάρω ή κάνω ελαφριές εργασίες. Το booster δεν δουλεύει μιας και η adsl είναι υπεραρκετή γι'αυτή την δουλειά. Στο καπάκι ξεκινάω κατέβασμα torrent, η ταχύτητα κολλάει στα 700kb/s ενώ υπάρχουν άπειροι seeders. Προφανώς, δουλεύει πλήρως η adsl αλλά το 4G άφαντο. Πατάω pause, μπαίνω στο ftp speed test του ΟΤΕ και αρχίζω να κατεβάζω το αρχείο των 10GB. Το booster ξυπνάει και κατεβάζω full speed. Σταματάω το download και επιστρέφω στο torrent. Resume και μέσα σε μισό λεπτό τα 700kb/s έχουν γίνει 4mb/s. Πριν το κάνω αυτό, ήμουν στο σαλόνι μου και έβλεπα video στο youtube. Επιλέγω ανάλυση 4Κ για την τηλεόραση, το βίντεο κολλάει. Προφανώς δούλευε μόνο η adsl και είχα θέμα. Για κάποιο λόγο, το router ενώ η τηλεόραση ζητούσε περισσότερο bandwidth ελέω 4Κ δεν ενεργοποιούσε το booster και έμενα στα 720 ή 1080p ανάλυση ελέω adsl μόνο. Αναρωτιέμαι τώρα, αν μπορώ να τους καλέσω και να ζητήσω το booster να ενεργοποιείται συνέχεια και ας φάω τα 100GB σε 10 ώρες δικαίωμα μου είναι. Ή ίσως να αλλάξω κάτι στις ρυθμίσεις του router; Πολλές φορές, ενώ το σήμα είναι εξαιρετικό, το bonding δουλεύει και όλα είναι καλά αλλά το 4G δεν χρησιμοποιείται επειδή...δεν ξέρω γιατί. Οι απαιτήσεις σε bandwidth είναι εκεί, είτε είναι 4Κ stream σε youtube ή netflix ή κάποιο download, αλλά είναι τελείως τυχαίο αν θα μπει σε λειτουργία το booster ή όχι. Αυτό βέβαια, μόνο "έξυπνη" λειτουργία δεν είναι, να πρέπει να "ξυπνάω" εγώ την γραμμή ώστε να μπει το booster σε λειτουργία συνέχεια... Θα ήθελα να ακούσω τις γνώμες σας.

----------


## Constantine4

Καλές γιορτές και ο νέος χρόνος με υγεία, ευτυχία σε εσάς και τις οικογένειες σας!
Έχω το Booster 3 μήνες σε λειτουργία και αυτούς τους μήνες είχα σήμα 4G στα (61 Excellent) και δεν μπορούσα καν να κάνω Streaming στο Twitch.
Πριν από λίγο δοκίμασα να ξανά κάνω Streaming στα 3000Bits το άφησα και για 2 ώρες που έκανα την δουλειά μου λειτουργούσε χωρίς κανένα θέμα!!
Επίσης τώρα είναι στα (71 Excellent) το σήμα. Γνωρίζει κανείς να μου πει τι ακριβώς έγινε και έφτιαξε; Πολύ περίεργο.

- - - Updated - - -

Να προσθέσω πως πριν λίγο καιρό δεν με άφηνε καν να το τρέξω στα 1000Bits.

----------


## kavouras

> Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά. Έχω καιρό να παρακολουθήσω το thread αλλά θα μοιραστώ την εμπειρία μου και ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη εάν έχουν απαντηθεί τα ερωτήματα προηγουμένως. 
> 
> Έβαλα λοιπόν την υπηρεσία τέλη Αυγούστου. 2 μέρες στην αρχή παλεύαμε λίγο με την τεχνική υποστήριξη αλλά το στρώσαμε το θέμα. 7mbps από την adsl άλλα 40 από το 4G (η περιοχή μου έχει εξαιρετικό σήμα) έβλεπα ταχύτητες της τάξης των 45mbps για τα πρώτα 100GB και 21-22mpbs μετά τον κόφτη. Όλα ΟΚ, όλα καλά μέχρι και τέλη Οκτωβρίου. Η δουλειά μου από τέλη Οκτώβρη μέχρι και τώρα τις γιορτές με πήρε από το σπίτι, οπότε η γραμμή ήταν off για περίπου 2 μήνες. Επιστρέφω σπίτι τα Χριστούγεννα, έχω θέμα. Η adsl σαν να υπολειτουργεί και το 4G άφαντο. Εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις, επανεκκινήσεις τίποτα. Το δηλώνουν βλάβη την άλλη μέρα φτιάχνει αλλά δεν έδωσα σημασία γιατί έπρεπε να φύγω πάλι για γιορτές. Επιστρέφω από γιορτές πάλι τα ίδια. Πάλι τεχνική υποστήριξη, πάλι οι ίδιες διαδικασίες με factory reset μέχρι που απηύδησα και λέω ΟΚ θέλω να αποδεσμευτώ από την υπηρεσία αφού έχει θέμα. Μόλις λέω τις μαγικές αυτές λέξεις, με καλεί μια κοπέλα από τον ΟΤΕ, δεν ξέρω από ποιο τμήμα αλλά προφανώς ήξερε 100% τι της γίνεται και μαθαίνω τα εξής:
> 
> 1: Αν έχει καιρό το router να ζητήσει το boost από την κεραία κινητής που ανήκει, χάνει την σύνδεση και θέλει ξανά register στην κεραία. Λογικό το βρίσκω.
> 2: Σε περίπτωση reset του εξοπλισμού, το μηχάνημα ΠΑΡΑ το γεγονός πως τα λαμπάκια ανάβουν κανονικά στο router και στις ρυθμίσεις του router του tunneling φαίνεται up και στις 3 επιλογές, θέλει στην πραγματικότητα μέχρι και 15 λεπτά μέχρι να γίνει ο συγχρονισμός adsl και 4G δικτύου. Μέχρι να γίνει αυτό, χρησιμοποιεί μόνο την adsl. Δεν το γνώριζα, δεν το γνώριζε και κανένας μάλλον στην τεχνική υποστήριξη που μου ζητούσαν speedtest 2 λεπτά μετά το κάθε reset πριν δηλώσουν βλάβη; Δεν ξέρω τι τους γίνεται.
> 
> Και πάμε τώρα στα ωραία. Για λόγους οικονομίας των 100GB ο ΟΤΕ μάλλον έχει βάλει κάποιους "περιορισμούς" στην χρήση των δεδομένων. Τι εννοώ και τι μου είπαν. Μερικές φορές το σύστημα τρόπο τινά κολλάει και δεν χρησιμοποιεί το booster ενώ χρειάζεται. Παράδειγμα: Σερφάρω ή κάνω ελαφριές εργασίες. Το booster δεν δουλεύει μιας και η adsl είναι υπεραρκετή γι'αυτή την δουλειά. Στο καπάκι ξεκινάω κατέβασμα torrent, η ταχύτητα κολλάει στα 700kb/s ενώ υπάρχουν άπειροι seeders. Προφανώς, δουλεύει πλήρως η adsl αλλά το 4G άφαντο. Πατάω pause, μπαίνω στο ftp speed test του ΟΤΕ και αρχίζω να κατεβάζω το αρχείο των 10GB. Το booster ξυπνάει και κατεβάζω full speed. Σταματάω το download και επιστρέφω στο torrent. Resume και μέσα σε μισό λεπτό τα 700kb/s έχουν γίνει 4mb/s. Πριν το κάνω αυτό, ήμουν στο σαλόνι μου και έβλεπα video στο youtube. Επιλέγω ανάλυση 4Κ για την τηλεόραση, το βίντεο κολλάει. Προφανώς δούλευε μόνο η adsl και είχα θέμα. Για κάποιο λόγο, το router ενώ η τηλεόραση ζητούσε περισσότερο bandwidth ελέω 4Κ δεν ενεργοποιούσε το booster και έμενα στα 720 ή 1080p ανάλυση ελέω adsl μόνο. Αναρωτιέμαι τώρα, αν μπορώ να τους καλέσω και να ζητήσω το booster να ενεργοποιείται συνέχεια και ας φάω τα 100GB σε 10 ώρες δικαίωμα μου είναι. Ή ίσως να αλλάξω κάτι στις ρυθμίσεις του router; Πολλές φορές, ενώ το σήμα είναι εξαιρετικό, το bonding δουλεύει και όλα είναι καλά αλλά το 4G δεν χρησιμοποιείται επειδή...δεν ξέρω γιατί. Οι απαιτήσεις σε bandwidth είναι εκεί, είτε είναι 4Κ stream σε youtube ή netflix ή κάποιο download, αλλά είναι τελείως τυχαίο αν θα μπει σε λειτουργία το booster ή όχι. Αυτό βέβαια, μόνο "έξυπνη" λειτουργία δεν είναι, να πρέπει να "ξυπνάω" εγώ την γραμμή ώστε να μπει το booster σε λειτουργία συνέχεια... Θα ήθελα να ακούσω τις γνώμες σας.


Φίλε μου αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι και το πραγματικό πρόβλημα του booster. Και σε εμένα ακριβώς το ίδιο συμβαίνει, το οποίο είναι απαράδεκτο.
Αντι να δίνουν πλήρη ταχύτητα του 4g, έχουν βάλει χαζούς περιορισμούς με αποτέλεσμα η υπηρεσία να μην είναι διαθέσιμη κάθε φορά που τη χρειάζεσαι, γεγονός που την καθιστά άχρηστη. Ειδικά για όσους (όπως και εμένα) η dsl που δίνει ο οτε αναφέρεται ως 24άρα και στην πραγματικότητα είναι 5 down/1 up! Τι να πεις, οτε είναι αυτός....

----------


## macro

H καλυτερη πατεντα για να δουλευει σωστα ειναι να αφησεις μονο το mobile πανω στο ρουτερ, να βαλεις το adsl καλωδιο σε ενα αλλο ρουτερ και με καποιο mikrotik (ή αλλο ρουτερ) να τα κανεις load balance.

----------


## kavouras

> H καλυτερη πατεντα για να δουλευει σωστα ειναι να αφησεις μονο το mobile πανω στο ρουτερ, να βαλεις το adsl καλωδιο σε ενα αλλο ρουτερ και με καποιο mikrotik (ή αλλο ρουτερ) να τα κανεις load balance.


Φίλε μου αυτό έχω κάνει, αλλα δυστυχώς το booster συνήθως έχει ταχύτητα 2/0,5 και σπανίως και σε τυχαίες στιγμές πάει σε 45/20.  Και ό,τι και να έχω προσπαθήσει για να ενεργοποιήσω την υψηλή ταχύτητα (ζόρισμα με torrent, με stream κτλ), δεν το επηρεάζει. Σε τυχαίες στιγμές του τη βαράει και πιάνει για λίγο καλή ταχύτητα. Και μετά πάλι χάλια...Με λίγα λόγια δεν έχει σταθερότητα, γεγονός που το καθιστά σχεδόν άχρηστο...

----------


## puntomania

> H καλυτερη πατεντα για να δουλευει σωστα ειναι να αφησεις μονο το mobile πανω στο ρουτερ, να βαλεις το adsl καλωδιο σε ενα αλλο ρουτερ και με καποιο mikrotik (ή αλλο ρουτερ) να τα κανεις load balance.


Όπως τα έχω εγώ.... τα έχω σβηστά από 24/12 Αύριο που γυρνάω θα τα ανάψω να δω αν παίξουν κατευθείαν.

----------


## striker10

ακριβως αυτο,
επεστρεψα σημερα το 2ο που πηρα παλι δοκιμαστικα μπας και γινει θαυμα λογο εορτων αλλα .....ανθρακας ο θησαυρος

----------


## Mi_ka

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!!

Λοιπόν εγώ είμαι γενικά ευχαριστημένος (λίγο torrentινγκ και πολύ ταυτόχρονο netflix & replay tv cosmote και κάμποσο icloud photo synchινγκ) και επιβεβαιώνω ότι o περιορισμός του mobile στα 15mbps είναι επί πλεόν του ότι πιάνει η adsl μου μετά τον πρώτο καταναλωμένο όγκο των 100GB: 
Συγκεκριμμένα μετά την κατανάλωση των 100GB  και στις δύο 2 boosterωμένες γραμμές του σπιτιού με σταθερότατες ADSL 18down/1up mbps έκαστη έβλεπα ταχύτητες speedtest 30.5down/5.5up για ημέρες οπότε ότι μου υποσχέθηκαν το παρέχουν (με δεδομένο ότι το speedtest χάνει 5-10% από την ονομαστική ταχύτητα). Βρήκα και παρέκαμψα και το bug που έχω αναφέρει πιο πίσω και όλα καλά σε μένα, δεν έχω παράπονο (εδώ πάνω μάλλον θα έρθει πρώτα το FTTH πριν το VDSL...).

Μετά λοιπόν από ένα μήνα ΟΚ υπηρεσίας εχθές είχα το πρώτο κανονικό πρόβλημα το οποίο όμως, επιλύθει σήμερα μετά από αναφορά βλάβης χθες βράδυ στον ταλαίπωρο καταρτισμένο τεχνικό που έπρεπε να βγάλει την πρωτοχρονιάτικη βάρδια στο 13888 (πάντα οι φιλότιμοι τεχνικοί τις πίνουμε αυτές τις βάρδιες):
Το 2019 μας έκανε ποδαρικό με κάμποσο χιόνι στο χωριό με 14ώρη διακοπή ρεύματος (03:00-17:00, ψοφήσε και η κυψέλη κινητής...) και όταν ξαναήρθε το ρεύμα στην περιοχή και οι δύο γραμμές δουλεύανε ασταθώς παρά τις και πάλι σταθερές 18/1mbps adsl. Το κινητό τηλέφωνο έβγαζε Speedtest  65+down έως και 19.5!!up σχετικά σταθερά οπότε και η 4G κυψέλη είχε επανέλθει εντελώς OK στην υγεία της μαζί με τις επίγειες adsl γραμμές.
Παρ’όλα αυτά, στις boosterομένες γραμμές ούτε voip είχαμε, ούτε σταθερότητα υπηρεσίας ακόμα και για απλό σερφάρισμα. Τα speedtest βγάζανε τη μία κανονικές ταχύτητες, την άλλη 1mbps down / 0.3 up, την άλλη 0.3 down / 0.13 up και τίποτα δε δούλευε σωστά. Ανέφερα βλάβη και στις δύο και σήμερα κάπου 16-17 ώρες μετά όλα επανήλθαν κανονικώς οπότε παράπονο δεν έχω, άλλη μια φορά...

----------


## kegre

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά! 

Είσαι σίγουρος πως replay tv cosmote τραβάει από το booster? Εμένα περνει από την dsl οπου δεν εχω ταχύτητα (1,5 down kai 0,5 up). Πηρα τεχνικο και μου είπε ότι οι αποκωδικοποιητές τους δεν τραβάνε από το booster. Πήγα και πηρα ένα usb wifi TP-LINK TL-WN823N (είναι το μόνο που δουλεύει με τους αποκωδικοποιητές cosmote tv), το σύνδεσα ελπίζοντας ότι θα τράβαγε από το booster μέσω wifi αλλά δυστυχώς τα ιδια. Δεν εχω δοκιμάσει να βαλω ένα access point μήπως γίνει τίποτα απο'κει.

----------


## venejo

Εγώ που δεν έχω cosmote TV γιατί μου το δείχνει connected στην υπηρεσία?

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ που δεν έχω cosmote TV γιατί μου το δείχνει connected στην υπηρεσία?


Γιατί κάνει την σύνδεση στο 2ο vc/vlan,  αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως αν βάλεις πάνω εναν δέκτη πως θα δουλέψει,  δουλεύει το κομμάτι της δικτυακής σύνδεσης μόνο.

----------


## pier88

> Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!!
> 
> Λοιπόν εγώ είμαι γενικά ευχαριστημένος (λίγο torrentινγκ και πολύ ταυτόχρονο netflix & replay tv cosmote και κάμποσο icloud photo synchινγκ) και επιβεβαιώνω ότι o περιορισμός του mobile στα 15mbps είναι επί πλεόν του ότι πιάνει η adsl μου μετά τον πρώτο καταναλωμένο όγκο των 100GB: 
> Συγκεκριμμένα μετά την κατανάλωση των 100GB  και στις δύο 2 boosterωμένες γραμμές του σπιτιού με σταθερότατες ADSL 18down/1up mbps έκαστη έβλεπα ταχύτητες speedtest 30.5down/5.5up για ημέρες οπότε ότι μου υποσχέθηκαν το παρέχουν (με δεδομένο ότι το speedtest χάνει 5-10% από την ονομαστική ταχύτητα). Βρήκα και παρέκαμψα και το bug που έχω αναφέρει πιο πίσω και όλα καλά σε μένα, δεν έχω παράπονο (εδώ πάνω μάλλον θα έρθει πρώτα το FTTH πριν το VDSL...).
> 
> Μετά λοιπόν από ένα μήνα ΟΚ υπηρεσίας εχθές είχα το πρώτο κανονικό πρόβλημα το οποίο όμως, επιλύθει σήμερα μετά από αναφορά βλάβης χθες βράδυ στον ταλαίπωρο καταρτισμένο τεχνικό που έπρεπε να βγάλει την πρωτοχρονιάτικη βάρδια στο 13888 (πάντα οι φιλότιμοι τεχνικοί τις πίνουμε αυτές τις βάρδιες):
> Το 2019 μας έκανε ποδαρικό με κάμποσο χιόνι στο χωριό με 14ώρη διακοπή ρεύματος (03:00-17:00, ψοφήσε και η κυψέλη κινητής...) και όταν ξαναήρθε το ρεύμα στην περιοχή και οι δύο γραμμές δουλεύανε ασταθώς παρά τις και πάλι σταθερές 18/1mbps adsl. Το κινητό τηλέφωνο έβγαζε Speedtest  65+down έως και 19.5!!up σχετικά σταθερά οπότε και η 4G κυψέλη είχε επανέλθει εντελώς OK στην υγεία της μαζί με τις επίγειες adsl γραμμές.
> Παρ’όλα αυτά, στις boosterομένες γραμμές ούτε voip είχαμε, ούτε σταθερότητα υπηρεσίας ακόμα και για απλό σερφάρισμα. Τα speedtest βγάζανε τη μία κανονικές ταχύτητες, την άλλη 1mbps down / 0.3 up, την άλλη 0.3 down / 0.13 up και τίποτα δε δούλευε σωστά. Ανέφερα βλάβη και στις δύο και σήμερα κάπου 16-17 ώρες μετά όλα επανήλθαν κανονικώς οπότε παράπονο δεν έχω, άλλη μια φορά...


Για βλάβη στο booster καλούμε 13888 η υπάρχει άλλος αριθμός για τη κινητή;

----------


## venejo

> Για βλάβη στο booster καλούμε 13888 η υπάρχει άλλος αριθμός για τη κινητή;


Όχι στο 13888 το γράφει και στο στίκερ του ρούτερ.

----------


## Mi_ka

> Για βλάβη στο booster καλούμε 13888 η υπάρχει άλλος αριθμός για τη κινητή;


13888 και έπεσα πάνω σε τεχνικό με γνώση, καλή του ώρα!

Εχθές είχαμε καμμιά 10αρία διακοπές ρεύματο άλλες στιγμιαίες, άλλες 10λέπτου και άλλες ώρας/διώρου... 
Σήμερα με σταθερή ΔΕΗ (φτου κακά!) δουλεύει εντάξει όλη μέρα, κανένα παράπονο, δεν ξαναεμφανίστηκε το πρόβλημα που γράφω από πάνω, μάλλον κάποιος κόμβος παραπέρα ("concentrator") θα είχε θέμα τις προάλλες γιατί μου είπε ο τεχνικός ότι υπήρχαν παρόμοιες αναφορές στην ευρύτερη περιοχή μας (νομός) και θα επιλαμβανόταν ειδικός την επομένη (οπότε και λύθηκε το πρόβλημα). Η διαχείρηση IP δικτύων είναι μούρλα και μπορεί να σε τρελλάνει, πάντα είμαι χρονικά ελαστικός αλλά όχι και να χρονίζουν προβλήματα σαν άλλα που αναφέρονται στο thread... Εμείς ΟΚ και ευχαριστημένοι πάντως!

----------


## pier88

Μετά λέμε φταίει το ρούτερ,φταίει η κάρτα κτλ,κτλ.Τίποτα από αυτά δεν φταίει φίλοι μου,η κεραία και μόνο είναι το πρόβλημα,έχει;Σου δίνει,δεν έχει,δεν σου δίνει,τόσο απλά.Δείτε,τι μπορεί να δώσει αυτή η κεραία τώρα μου λέτε;

----------


## papagalaki

Πως είναι δυνατόν, αρκετοί που έχουμε πρόβλημα να πιάνουμε τις ίδιες ταχύτητες εκεί κοντά στα 2mbps.

Πως είναι δυνατόν, την ίδια στιγμή που το υποτιθέμενο speed booster μου δίνει 2mbps, o αδερφός μου ακριβώς δίπλα μου να ξεπερνά τα 70mbps σε ένα iphone SE

----------


## HMMYtasion

Γειά σας,

Έχω και εγώ ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με τη ταχύτητα του 4G, όπως προανέφεραν κι άλλοι χρήστες. 

Χρησιμοποιώ το router μόνο με τη κάρτα SIM, χωρίς adsl. Την υπηρεσία τη χρησιμοποιώ με αυτόν τον τρόπο, απ την στιγμή της ενεργοποίησης της, δηλαδη από το Σεπτέμβριο 2018. Οι ταχύτητες που είχα ήταν κατά μέσο όρο 20-23mbps σχετικά σταθερά, στη χειρότερη 16mbps (πολύ σπάνια) και κάποιες φορές μέχρι και 30mbps (για download, ενώ το upload κατα μέσο όρο ηταν 3-4mbps). 

Από τα μέσα του Δεκεμβρίου 2018 εως και σήμερα, η ταχύτητα up&down δεν ξεπερνά τα 1,2mbps down και 0,6mbps up καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, εκτός από κάποιες τυχαίες χρονικές περιόδους των 10 λεπτών περίπου, στις οποίες η ταχύτητα λειτουργεί κανονικά. Η φυσιολογική, δηλαδή, λειτουργία γίνεται 1 ή 2 φορές τη μερα. Οι συνθήκες σήματος είναι ακριβώς ίδιες με πριν, οι λογαριασμοί όλοι πληρωμένοι, τα GB του προγραμματος δεν έχουν εξαντληθεί και γενικά όλα είναι όπως πρεπει να είναι, εκτός από τη ταχύτητα. 

Επικοινώνησα λοιπόν με 13888, και το πρώτο πράγμα που μου είπε ο τεχνικός είναι πως "Η υπηρεσία ειναι σχεδιασμένη να λειτουργει συμπληρωματικά με την adsl γραμμή σας", έπειτα μιλήσαμε λίγο ακόμα αλλά μου έτυχε ένα περιστατικό και χρειάστηκε να κλεισω το τηλεφωνο. Από τότε δεν ξανα ασχολήθηκα με το θέμα, περιμένω να περάσουν οι γιορτές ωστε να έρθει ένας γνωστός μου, που δουλεύει στη cosmote και να δουμε τι φταίει.

Μέχρι τότε..... εσείς αντιμετωπίζετε αυτό το πρόβλημα; υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει μπει speed limiter για οσους το χρησιμοποιούν μόνο με την SIM; Τι πιστεύετε οτι φταίει;

----------


## papagalaki

> Χρησιμοποιώ το router μόνο με τη κάρτα SIM, χωρίς adsl.
> .
> .
> Από τα μέσα του Δεκεμβρίου 2018 εως και σήμερα, η ταχύτητα up&down δεν ξεπερνά τα 1,2mbps down και 0,6mbps up καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, εκτός από κάποιες τυχαίες χρονικές περιόδους... 
> .
> .
> Οι συνθήκες σήματος είναι ακριβώς ίδιες με πριν, οι λογαριασμοί όλοι πληρωμένοι, τα GB του προγραμματος δεν έχουν εξαντληθεί και γενικά όλα είναι όπως πρεπει να είναι, εκτός από τη ταχύτητα. 
> .
> .
> Μέχρι τότε..... εσείς αντιμετωπίζετε αυτό το πρόβλημα;


Το έχω δοκιμάσει τόσο με καλώδιο αλλά και χωρίς, έχω ακριβώς τα ίδια προβλήματα με εσένα. Το έχω δώσει βλάβη εδώ και αρκετές ημέρες και περιμένω...

----------


## DrB

> Γειά σας,
> 
> Έχω και εγώ ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με τη ταχύτητα του 4G, όπως προανέφεραν κι άλλοι χρήστες. 
> 
> Χρησιμοποιώ το router μόνο με τη κάρτα SIM, χωρίς adsl. Την υπηρεσία τη χρησιμοποιώ με αυτόν τον τρόπο, απ την στιγμή της ενεργοποίησης της, δηλαδη από το Σεπτέμβριο 2018. Οι ταχύτητες που είχα ήταν κατά μέσο όρο 20-23mbps σχετικά σταθερά, στη χειρότερη 16mbps (πολύ σπάνια) και κάποιες φορές μέχρι και 30mbps (για download, ενώ το upload κατα μέσο όρο ηταν 3-4mbps). 
> 
> Από τα μέσα του Δεκεμβρίου 2018 εως και σήμερα, η ταχύτητα up&down δεν ξεπερνά τα 1,2mbps down και 0,6mbps up καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, εκτός από κάποιες τυχαίες χρονικές περιόδους των 10 λεπτών περίπου, στις οποίες η ταχύτητα λειτουργεί κανονικά. Η φυσιολογική, δηλαδή, λειτουργία γίνεται 1 ή 2 φορές τη μερα. Οι συνθήκες σήματος είναι ακριβώς ίδιες με πριν, οι λογαριασμοί όλοι πληρωμένοι, τα GB του προγραμματος δεν έχουν εξαντληθεί και γενικά όλα είναι όπως πρεπει να είναι, εκτός από τη ταχύτητα. 
> 
> Επικοινώνησα λοιπόν με 13888, και το πρώτο πράγμα που μου είπε ο τεχνικός είναι πως "Η υπηρεσία ειναι σχεδιασμένη να λειτουργει συμπληρωματικά με την adsl γραμμή σας", έπειτα μιλήσαμε λίγο ακόμα αλλά μου έτυχε ένα περιστατικό και χρειάστηκε να κλεισω το τηλεφωνο. Από τότε δεν ξανα ασχολήθηκα με το θέμα, περιμένω να περάσουν οι γιορτές ωστε να έρθει ένας γνωστός μου, που δουλεύει στη cosmote και να δουμε τι φταίει.
> ...


Και σε μενα τα ιδια (το εχω με VDSL), εχω το booster εδώ και 8 μηνες (είμαι και στα 100GB). Απο περίπου αρχες/μεσα Δεκεμβρίου το contribution της 4G ειναι ελάχιστο (στο up και στο down). Εχει μπει limiter σίγουρα αλλα μάλλον γιατί ειναι αντίθετο στους επισήμους ορους μάλλον το έχουν limiter για ολο το traffic εκτός speedtest.net ……. η κατι τέτοιο για να φενεται πως ταχα δουλεύει σύμφωνα με τους ορους αλλά στην πραγματικότητα τριχες ….

----------


## striker10

> Γειά σας,
> 
> Έχω και εγώ ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με τη ταχύτητα του 4G, όπως προανέφεραν κι άλλοι χρήστες. 
> 
> Χρησιμοποιώ το router μόνο με τη κάρτα SIM, χωρίς adsl. Την υπηρεσία τη χρησιμοποιώ με αυτόν τον τρόπο, απ την στιγμή της ενεργοποίησης της, δηλαδη από το Σεπτέμβριο 2018. Οι ταχύτητες που είχα ήταν κατά μέσο όρο 20-23mbps σχετικά σταθερά, στη χειρότερη 16mbps (πολύ σπάνια) και κάποιες φορές μέχρι και 30mbps (για download, ενώ το upload κατα μέσο όρο ηταν 3-4mbps). 
> 
> Από τα μέσα του Δεκεμβρίου 2018 εως και σήμερα, η ταχύτητα up&down δεν ξεπερνά τα 1,2mbps down και 0,6mbps up καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, εκτός από κάποιες τυχαίες χρονικές περιόδους των 10 λεπτών περίπου, στις οποίες η ταχύτητα λειτουργεί κανονικά. Η φυσιολογική, δηλαδή, λειτουργία γίνεται 1 ή 2 φορές τη μερα. Οι συνθήκες σήματος είναι ακριβώς ίδιες με πριν, οι λογαριασμοί όλοι πληρωμένοι, τα GB του προγραμματος δεν έχουν εξαντληθεί και γενικά όλα είναι όπως πρεπει να είναι, εκτός από τη ταχύτητα. 
> 
> Επικοινώνησα λοιπόν με 13888, και το πρώτο πράγμα που μου είπε ο τεχνικός είναι πως "Η υπηρεσία ειναι σχεδιασμένη να λειτουργει συμπληρωματικά με την adsl γραμμή σας", έπειτα μιλήσαμε λίγο ακόμα αλλά μου έτυχε ένα περιστατικό και χρειάστηκε να κλεισω το τηλεφωνο. Από τότε δεν ξανα ασχολήθηκα με το θέμα, περιμένω να περάσουν οι γιορτές ωστε να έρθει ένας γνωστός μου, που δουλεύει στη cosmote και να δουμε τι φταίει.
> ...


θα εχει ενδιαφερον να μας δωσεις ενα update,
οταν θα ερθει ο φιλος σου που δουλευει στην cosmote, ετσι να δουμε τα δικα του συμπερασματα

----------


## pier88

Να σας πω ότι αυτή τη βδομάδα έχω δηλώσει 3 φορές βλάβη,τη πρώτη μου έστειλαν μνμ στο κινητό ότι θα ενημερωθώ γιά την εξέλιξη και απλά έκλεισαν τη βλάβη,αφού το κατάλαβα λοιπόν ξαναδήλωσα βλάβη,με σύνδεσαν με το τμήμα της κινητής αυτή τη φορά και μου έλεγαν ότι φταίει το ρούτερ που δεν παίρνει μία ρύθμιση και τέλος.Ξανά βλάβη εγώ ζητώντας αν δε μπορούν να το υποστηρίξουν να μην χρεώνομαι η να κάνω διακοπή χωρίς πέναλτι,40 λεπτά στο τηλέφωνο,μιλησα με 3 η 4 διαφορετικούς (δε θυμάμαι) και μου είπαν ότι θα το κοιτάξουν αυτή τη φορά και δεν θα κλείσουν τη βλάβη αν δε με ειδοποιήσουν.Εγώ όλο αυτό το καιρό που έχω θέμα με το booster κ όχι μόνο κάνω κάθε μέρα μετρήσεις και στο 4G και στην adsl.Παραθέτω τα πιό φρέσκα κι εύκολα μπορεί να καταλάβει κάποιος τι γίνεται.Εγώ πάντως τους ετοιμάζω μία ωραιότατη καταγγελία.

----------


## newbye

Αν ψάξετε στα forums από την Αυστρία (Telecom) μέχρι την Ισπανία (Orange) τα ίδια προβλήματα.

----------


## antonis87

Χθες το βράδυ ανεβαζα ένα βίντεο στο YouTube και η ταχύτητα upload ήταν 0.6mbps. Έκανα μέτρηση μέσω speedtest και το download ήταν 2mbps.
Η υπηρεσία ενεργοποιηθηκε την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη και δεν είχα τέτοια θέματα μέχρι χθες. 
Το σημα 4g είναι excellent 3 μπάρες και κανονικά δίνει 40mbps + 6 από τη dsl..
Δεν μας τα λένε καλά

----------


## pier88

Παιδιά αντιδράστε,δεν θα μας κοροϊδεύουν αυτοί,πάρτε τους τηλέφωνο και δηλώστε βλάβη,πριν από λίγο δήλωσα βλάβη και γιά την κεραία της κινητής,το μόνο που δε φταίει είναι το ρούτερ πάντως,κάντε δοκιμή στις 3 τη νύχτα να δείτε τι ωραία λειτουργεί.

----------


## striker10

> Παιδιά αντιδράστε,δεν θα μας κοροϊδεύουν αυτοί,πάρτε τους τηλέφωνο και δηλώστε βλάβη,πριν από λίγο δήλωσα βλάβη και γιά την κεραία της κινητής,το μόνο που δε φταίει είναι το ρούτερ πάντως,κάντε δοκιμή στις 3 τη νύχτα να δείτε τι ωραία λειτουργεί.


μονο μια ομαδικη αντιδραση ΙΣΩΣ ταρακουνησει λιγο τον οτε.
προσωπικα το επεστρεψα 2 φορες και τους στολισα με εμαιλς τα οποια ποτε δε μου απαντησαν φυσικα.

θα περιμενω καμια 5ετια να φτασει το vdsl σπιτι μου, αλλα μπουστερ δε ξαναβαζω (εκτος αν κανουν κανα θαυμα κ το αφησουν να λειτουργησει οπως διαφημιζουν)

----------


## newbye

Ακόμα και εγώ που δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με την υπηρεσία, από το Δεκέμβριο άρχισε να πέφτει πέλεκυς στο down/up. Ακόμα και αυτοί που είχαν VDSL, με 6ευρώ έβαλαν booster και καταπίνουν το ήδη περιορισμένο Bandwidth. Το αποτέλεσμα να μη δουλεύει όπως πρέπει με τις ταπεινές/χάλια adsl.

----------


## ors_86

Και σε μένα έχει τα ίδια συμπτώματα που αναφέρονται πιο πάνω.

Με Bonding Tunnel όλα UP, κατεβάζει με 5MBps και ανεβάζει με 1MBps, ενώ πριν μια βδομάδα, κατέβαζα με 40+MBps και ανέβαζα με 5+MBps.

Μήπως είχε κάποιος κάποια σχετικά ενημέρωση από την υποστήριξη αναφορικά με αυτό το ζήτημα;

----------


## alkis13

Η δικη μου συνοψη:

Δουλευει ολες τις ωρες εκτος 21:00-00:00.
Κλειδωνει εκεινες τις ωρες σε ταχυτητες 1-2mbps.

Έπειτα επανέρχεται κανονικα.
Απο κινητο κοσμοτε η κεραια κινητης ειναι καπου στα 40-50mbps.

Βγαζω την σιμ και δουλευει κανονικα με την (απαραδεκτη) ταχυτητα της γραμμης μου ~4mbps. 


Έχω μια ερώτηση το speedport plus (αυτο που δινει η cosmote εναντι ~1,5€ το μηνα με χρησιδανειο) εχει 4g καρτα μεσα; μπορει να δουλεψει αντι του ha35?

Και αν οχι, εχει βρει καποιος καποια λυση οπου να ειναι λειτουργικο τις δυσκολες ωρες; (ειναι το 2ο speedbooster ha35 οπου εχω αλλαξει, το πρωτο κλειδωνε 2mbps ολη την ωρα)..

*edit:* Εχω παρατηρήσει ότι, αν βγαλουμε σιμ (με κλειστο το ρουτερ) και το αφησουμε να δουλεψει κανενα 5λεπτο. Μετα ολα επανερχονται στα φυσιολογικα (δηλαδη υψηλης ταχυτητας).

----------


## ors_86

Σε δοκιμές που έκανα πριν λίγο, απενεργοποιώντας και ενεργοποιώντας το bonding, παρατήρησα διαφορετικές ταχύτητες από 3mb μέχρι 8mb down σε 3 διαφορετικούς bonding servers που συνδέθηκε.. ανα μηπως το ζήτημα έχει να κάνει με αυτούς τους Server’s;

----------


## pier88

Το δικό μου λειτουργεί από τις 1 μετά τα μεσάνυχτα μέχρι τις 7 το πρωί και μετά τέλος,μόνο adsl.

----------


## alkis13

> Σε δοκιμές που έκανα πριν λίγο, απενεργοποιώντας και ενεργοποιώντας το bonding, παρατήρησα διαφορετικές ταχύτητες από 3mb μέχρι 8mb down σε 3 διαφορετικούς bonding servers που συνδέθηκε.. ανα μηπως το ζήτημα έχει να κάνει με αυτούς τους Server’s;


Που βλέπεις ότι υπάρχουν 3 bonding servers?

----------


## ors_86

> Που βλέπεις ότι υπάρχουν 3 bonding servers?


Δες το παρακάτω print-screen.

Ανέφερα ότι είδα 3 διαφορετικές IP's, σήμερα είδα και 4η, άρα ίσως να είναι και περισσότεροι.

----------


## puntomania

> Δες το παρακάτω print-screen.
> 
> Ανέφερα ότι είδα 3 διαφορετικές IP's, σήμερα είδα και 4η, άρα ίσως να είναι και περισσότεροι.


η ip αυτή ειναι η public ιπ σου... η οποία αλλάζει σε κάθε νέα σύνδεση που κάνει το ρουτερ!!!

----------


## ors_86

Νομίζω κάνεις λάθος. Στο https://whatismyipaddress.com/ βλέπω τώρα ότι έχω την 94.66.30.218.

Στην σελίδα "Bonding Tunnel" βλέπω την ίδια, δες εδώ:



Ενώ στην σελίδα που ανέβασα print-screen στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα - Bonding Information - βλέπω άλλη, δες εδώ:



Είσαι σίγουρος λοιπόν γ αυτό που λες;

----------


## DoSMaN

Υπάρχουν 2 IP που βγαίνουν έξω...
Μία της aDSL και μία από το 4G...

Όταν παίζει συνδυαστικά, λογικά θα φαίνεται του booster (4G), όταν δεν παίζει συνδυαστικά θα φαίνεται λογικά της aDSL... (δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρος αλλά μου φαίνεται λογικό...)

----------


## ors_86

> Υπάρχουν 2 IP που βγαίνουν έξω...
> Μία της aDSL και μία από το 4G...
> 
> Όταν παίζει συνδυαστικά, λογικά θα φαίνεται του booster (4G), όταν δεν παίζει συνδυαστικά θα φαίνεται λογικά της aDSL... (δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρος αλλά μου φαίνεται λογικό...)


Παραθέτω πιο κάτω τις διευθύνσεις που έχω αυτή τη στιγμή.

Public IP 94.66.30.218
Bonding Tunnel IP 94.66.30.218
ADSL IP 85.75.124.87
Mobile IP 100.127.84.156
Bonding server IP 80.107.225.82

Δες τα παρακάτω screen-shots.











Είσαι σίγουρος ότι βγαίνουμε προς τα έξω με 2 IP;

Έχω δοκιμάσει να κάνω SSH σε απομακρυσμένο server, να αποσυνδέσω το καλώδιο του τηλεφώνου από το HA33 ώστε να πέσει η ADSL, και έχω παραμείνει συνδεδεμένος.

Αν άλλαζε η IP θα είχα αποσυνδεθεί, σωστά;

----------


## DoSMaN

Η bonding IP (30.218) είναι η σωστή αυτή που σου βγάζει και το site.
Αν αποσυνδέσεις την adsl θα πάρει κάποια δευτερόλεπτα (ίσως και 1-2 λεπτά) και μετά λογικά θα πρέπει να σου δείξει την 84.156 (ή όποια έχεις εκείνη τη στιγμή) εκτός αν συνεχίζει και δουλεύει το bonding και εξακολουθεί να βγαίνει η ίδια IP (που δε θα έπρεπε εφόσον "σπάει" το bonding)

----------


## ors_86

> Η bonding IP (30.218) είναι η σωστή αυτή που σου βγάζει και το site.
> Αν αποσυνδέσεις την adsl θα πάρει κάποια δευτερόλεπτα (ίσως και 1-2 λεπτά) και μετά λογικά θα πρέπει να σου δείξει την 84.156 (ή όποια έχεις εκείνη τη στιγμή) εκτός αν συνεχίζει και δουλεύει το bonding και εξακολουθεί να βγαίνει η ίδια IP (που δε θα έπρεπε εφόσον "σπάει" το bonding)


Έκανα την δοκιμή που αναφέρεις και αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι πως "εξακολουθεί να βγαίνει η ίδια IP". 

Αν δεις στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα, με την δoκιμή με SSH που αναφέρω, φαίνεται πως δεν αλλάζει η IP (αλλιώς θα είχα αποσυνδεθεί).

Άρα ΔΕΝ ισχύει αυτό που ανέφερε ο puntomania πιο πάνω αναφορικά με το ποια είναι η public IP μου. Άλλη η public ip, άλλο ο bonding server.

Δες και τα παρακάτω print-screens από τις δοκιμές που μόλις έκανα.


Με συνδεμένο το καλώδιο τηλεφώνου ώστε να έχει DSL.










Με αποσυνδεμένο το καλώδιο τηλεφώνου ώστε να μην έχει DSL.

----------


## DoSMaN

Η IP που σου λέει στο Bonding tunnel είναι αυτή που βγαίνεις έξω όταν δουλεύει το bonding...
Δοκίμασε να κάνεις και το αντίθετο (χωρίς να κόψεις το boding, κάνε disable το mobile, από το internet ---> mobile ---> edit ---> untick "Enable Connection") για να δούμε τι θα σου γράψει ως IP.

Πάντως άλλο Boding Server και άλλο Boding IP.
Ο server είναι ο hybrid.otenet.gr ή όποιος άλλος σου εμφανίζεται (σε κάποιους έχει και άλλον).
Η IP που βλέπεις εκεί, είναι η του server που φαντάζομαι ότι με κάποιο τρόπο λειτουργεί ως "ένωση" μεταξύ adsl και 4g... (όποιος άλλος γνωρίζει καλύτερα ας το πει...)

----------


## ors_86

> Η IP που σου λέει στο Bonding tunnel είναι αυτή που βγαίνεις έξω όταν δουλεύει το bonding...
> Δοκίμασε να κάνεις και το αντίθετο (χωρίς να κόψεις το boding, κάνε disable το mobile, από το internet ---> mobile ---> edit ---> untick "Enable Connection") για να δούμε τι θα σου γράψει ως IP.


Το tunnel έπεσε, και η pubic ip μου πλέον είναι αυτή της DSL.





> Ο server είναι ο hybrid.otenet.gr ή όποιος άλλος σου εμφανίζεται (σε κάποιους έχει και άλλον).
> Η IP που βλέπεις εκεί, είναι η του server που φαντάζομαι ότι με κάποιο τρόπο λειτουργεί ως "ένωση" μεταξύ adsl και 4g... (όποιος άλλος γνωρίζει καλύτερα ας το πει...)


Και γω κάτι τέτοιο φαντάζομαι. Αυτό εννοούσα εδώ. Σίγουρα δεν είναι public ip που, που ανέφερε ο φίλος εδώ.

Όποιος έχει καλύτερη εικόνα και γνωρίζει ας ενημερώσει.

----------


## puntomania

> Η bonding IP (30.218) είναι η σωστή αυτή που σου βγάζει και το site.
> Αν αποσυνδέσεις την adsl θα πάρει κάποια δευτερόλεπτα (ίσως και 1-2 λεπτά) και μετά λογικά θα πρέπει να σου δείξει την 84.156 (ή όποια έχεις εκείνη τη στιγμή) εκτός αν συνεχίζει και δουλεύει το bonding και εξακολουθεί να βγαίνει η ίδια IP (που δε θα έπρεπε εφόσον "σπάει" το bonding)


μετά απο restart του ρουτερ.... το bonding θέλει περίπου 5 λεπτα.... για να γίνει up και να πάρει ip.... μετά όσο ειναι up... dsl+4g ή μονο dsl ή μόνο 4g βγαίνεις πάντα με την ip του bonding...

----------


## DoSMaN

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω ασχοληθεί πολύ...
Από τη στιγμή που δε δουλεύει, το έχω μόνιμα κλειστό και απλά πληρώνω τζάμπα...
Μόλις περάσει η ώρα του θα το στείλω από εκεί που ήρθε και όλα καλά...

Βαρέθηκα να πειραματίζομαι πλέον...

----------


## alkis13

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω ασχοληθεί πολύ...
> Από τη στιγμή που δε δουλεύει, το έχω μόνιμα κλειστό και απλά πληρώνω τζάμπα...
> Μόλις περάσει η ώρα του θα το στείλω από εκεί που ήρθε και όλα καλά...
> 
> Βαρέθηκα να πειραματίζομαι πλέον...


Μπορεις να δηλωσεις βλαβη και αν δεν επισκευαστει, να στειλεις e-mail στον ΟΤΕ για να ρωτησεις αν μπορει να φτιαχτει εντος 20 ημερων, και να σου απαντησουν γραπτως για καθε νομιμη χρηση στην ΕΕΤΤ. Φανταζομαι τα ξερεις αυτα. Απο τη στιγμη που δε το χρησιμοποιείς λογω προβληματος τοτε δεν υπαρχει και λογος να εισαι ακομα σε συμβολαιο.

----------


## DrB

Παιδες, το hybrid.otenet.gr ειναι κανονικο domain 

Checking Domain Name

Domain Name: hybrid.otenet.gr

Top Level Domain: GR (Greece)

DNS Lookup

IP Address: 80.107.225.96

Geolocation: GR (Greece), N/A, N/A, N/A N/A - Google Maps

Reverse DNS: hybrid.otenet.gr

Domain Check

Domain Name: hybrid.otenet.gr

Top Level Domain: GR (Greece)

This TLD has no whois server, but you can access the whois database at
https://grweb.ics.forth.gr/public/whois


IP Address Check

IP-Address from DNS Host Lookup: 80.107.225.96

Geolocation: GR (Greece), N/A, N/A, N/A N/A - Google Maps

% This is the RIPE Database query service.
% The objects are in RPSL format.
%
% The RIPE Database is subject to Terms and Conditions.
% See http://www.ripe.net/db/support/db-terms-conditions.pdf

% Information related to '80.106.0.0 - 80.107.255.255'

% Abuse contact for '80.106.0.0 - 80.107.255.255' is 'abuse@ote.gr'

inetnum: 80.106.0.0 - 80.107.255.255
netname: GR-OTE-20010726
country: GR
org: ORG-OSTO1-RIPE
admin-c: OIA10-RIPE
tech-c: OIA10-RIPE
status: ALLOCATED PA
remarks: |DNS & RIPE: hostmaster@otenet.gr |
remarks: |General enquiries: noc@otenet.gr |
remarks: |Abuse & Spam: abuse@otenet.gr |
mnt-by: RIPE-NCC-HM-MNT
mnt-by: OTE-ADMIN-MNT
mnt-lower: OTE-ADMIN-MNT
mnt-domains: OTE-ADMIN-MNT
mnt-routes: OTE-ADMIN-MNT
created: 2002-02-22T13:36:36Z
last-modified: 2016-05-24T13:32:10Z
source: RIPE

organisation: ORG-OSTO1-RIPE
org-name: Ote SA (Hellenic Telecommunications Organisation)
org-type: LIR
address: Kiffissias 99 Av
address: 151 24
address: Maroussi
address: GREECE
phone: +30210611 1000
e-mail: ripe-ote@otenet.gr
admin-c: KK5574-RIPE
admin-c: GZ1021-RIPE
admin-c: GK2650-RIPE
admin-c: IT454-RIPE
admin-c: AV323-RIPE
tech-c: GK2650-RIPE
abuse-c: OIA10-RIPE
mnt-ref: RIPE-NCC-HM-MNT
mnt-ref: OTE-ADMIN-MNT
notify: hostmaster@otenet.gr
mnt-by: RIPE-NCC-HM-MNT
mnt-by: OTE-ADMIN-MNT
created: 2004-04-17T11:25:10Z
last-modified: 2016-09-02T11:24:42Z
source: RIPE

role: OTE IP ADM
address: Ote SA (Hellenic Telecommunications Organisation)
address: Kifissias 99
address: GR-15124 Athens
address: Greece
fax-no: +30 210 6116215
admin-c: AV323-RIPE
tech-c: PP5896-RIPE
tech-c: PZ3132-RIPE
e-mail: hostmaster@otenet.gr
nic-hdl: OIA10-RIPE
abuse-mailbox: abuse@ote.gr
mnt-by: OTE-ADMIN-MNT
created: 2009-11-09T10:43:59Z
last-modified: 2016-05-25T14:08:26Z
source: RIPE

% Information related to '80.107.0.0/16AS6799'

route: 80.107.0.0/16
descr: Ote SA (Hellenic Telecommunications Organisation)
origin: AS6799
mnt-by: OTE-ADMIN-MNT
created: 2015-08-25T09:48:56Z
last-modified: 2015-08-25T09:48:56Z
source: RIPE

% This query was served by the RIPE Database Query Service version 1.92.6 (BLAARKOP)



This TLD has no whois server, but you can access the whois database at
https://grweb.ics.forth.gr/public/whois

- - - Updated - - -

Βεβαια το booster βλεπει 80.107.225.84 ……

----------


## antonis87

Πριν λίγο έβαλα να κατεβάσω ένα αρχείο απο  http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/ και έποιανε μόνο την ταχύτητα της adsl.  Κάνω  reboot  το  Huawei πάλι τα ίδια. Μετά απο ένα τέταρτο άρχισε να κατεβάζει με full speed...
Τι γίνεται και κολλάει συνέχεια??

----------


## bscybgr

υπάρχει τρόπος να βλέπω ποσά από τα 100 διαθέσιμα GB έχω καταναλώσει?

έχω το speedbooster εδώ και 3 μέρες και από εκεί που έπιανα 7-8 mbps με το adsl τώρα πιάνω 30-35 mbps , το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι από τις 21:00 μέχρι τις 00:00 που πιάνει γύρω στα 2-3 mbps μόνο ....

----------


## DoSMaN

> υπάρχει τρόπος να βλέπω ποσά από τα 100 διαθέσιμα GB έχω καταναλώσει?
> 
> έχω το speedbooster εδώ και 3 μέρες και από εκεί που έπιανα 7-8 mbps με το adsl τώρα πιάνω 30-35 mbps , το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι από τις 21:00 μέχρι τις 00:00 που πιάνει γύρω στα 2-3 mbps μόνο ....


Μόνο μέσω του Cosmote App...
Κάνε εγγραφή με το e-mail σου από εδώ https://account.cosmote.gr/register?chid=ATG για να μην έχεις πρόβλημα με την επαλήθευση και μετά καταχωρείς τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσής σου από το app.

----------


## puntomania

έβλεπα τώρα το λογαριασμό απ τα booster... ναι μετά απο τόσους μήνες το πάγιο ειναι σωστό... αλλα μου βγάζουν προηγούμενα υπόλοιπα!!! έλεος πια!!!

----------


## MikePan01

Μετα απο οσες δοκιμές εχω κανει και τα οσα εχω διαβάσει εδω απο αλλους ειμαι σχεδόν βεβαιος οτι τρώμε περιορισμό ταχύτητας απο τον bonding server. Ξέρει καποιος να μας πει πως θα ρυθμίσουμε το booster να δουλεύει με κλειστό (ξετσεκαρισμενο) τον bonding server. Οσες δοκιμες και να εκανα δεν μπορω να το πετυχω. Είμαι βέβαιος οτι αν το καταφέρουμε αυτο η LTE γραμμη θα δουλεύει κανονικά. Ολοι γνωρίζουμε οτι μολις ξετσεκαρουμε τον bonding server βγαίνουμε μονο με την xDSL γραμμη. Το ζητούμενο ειναι να βγούμε ονλινε ΜΟΝΟ με την LTE χωρις bonding server.
Εχω δοκιμάσει απο το Layer2Bridging στο Br1 να τσεκάρω μονο το Mobile και ενα απο τα LAN μήπως και οτι συνδέσω σε αυτη την θύρα βγαίνει απευθείας με το LTE αλλα καμιά επιτυχια. Επισης εχω παιξει με το Routing Rules χωρις καμια επιτυχια μια και δεν ξερω τι ακρβως κανουν ολες αυτες οι επιλογές. Αν καποιος μπορει να πει τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνουμε ωστε βγούμε ονλινε ΜΟΝΟ με την LTE χωρις bonding server θα ήμουν υπόχρεος

----------


## puntomania

> Μετα απο οσες δοκιμές εχω κανει και τα οσα εχω διαβάσει εδω απο αλλους ειμαι σχεδόν βεβαιος οτι τρώμε περιορισμό ταχύτητας απο τον bonding server. Ξέρει καποιος να μας πει πως θα ρυθμίσουμε το booster να δουλεύει με κλειστό (ξετσεκαρισμενο) τον bonding server. Οσες δοκιμες και να εκανα δεν μπορω να το πετυχω. Είμαι βέβαιος οτι αν το καταφέρουμε αυτο η LTE γραμμη θα δουλεύει κανονικά. Ολοι γνωρίζουμε οτι μολις ξετσεκαρουμε τον bonding server βγαίνουμε μονο με την xDSL γραμμη. Το ζητούμενο ειναι να βγούμε ονλινε ΜΟΝΟ με την LTE χωρις bonding server.
> Εχω δοκιμάσει απο το Layer2Bridging στο Br1 να τσεκάρω μονο το Mobile και ενα απο τα LAN μήπως και οτι συνδέσω σε αυτη την θύρα βγαίνει απευθείας με το LTE αλλα καμιά επιτυχια. Επισης εχω παιξει με το Routing Rules χωρις καμια επιτυχια μια και δεν ξερω τι ακρβως κανουν ολες αυτες οι επιλογές. Αν καποιος μπορει να πει τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνουμε ωστε βγούμε ονλινε ΜΟΝΟ με την LTE χωρις bonding server θα ήμουν υπόχρεος


..μήπως απλά... δεν φτάνει ο bonding server για όλους?

όσο για σκέτο το lte... το ειχα ψάξει δοκιμάσει και εγώ... και δεν βρήκα τρόπο... ακόμα και σε στικάκι έβαλα την σιμ... ναι μεν συνδέεται...αλλά δεν δίνει ιντερνετ... κάποιο πάντρεμα υπάρχει...

----------


## macro

Αν χωρισεις το adsl και το 4G σε 2 ρουτερ και τα κανεις load balance με ενα αλλο ρουτερ, τοτε ολα δουλευουν μια χαρα και τερματιζει και τις 2 γραμμες.

----------


## MikePan01

> Αν χωρισεις το adsl και το 4G σε 2 ρουτερ και τα κανεις load balance με ενα αλλο ρουτερ, τοτε ολα δουλευουν μια χαρα και τερματιζει και τις 2 γραμμες.


Ναι αλλα σε τι ρουτερ θα δουλέψει η SIM κάρτα της cosmote. Εχει δοκιμάσει κανεις να την κανει δουλέψει σε αλλο ρουτερ ή έστω κινητό?

- - - Updated - - -




> ..μήπως απλά... δεν φτάνει ο bonding server για όλους?
> 
> όσο για σκέτο το lte... το ειχα ψάξει δοκιμάσει και εγώ... και δεν βρήκα τρόπο... ακόμα και σε στικάκι έβαλα την σιμ... ναι μεν συνδέεται...αλλά δεν δίνει ιντερνετ... κάποιο πάντρεμα υπάρχει...


Ο bonding server λογικά μολις φορτώνετε το δίκτυο δινει προτεραιότητα στα κινητά και κοβει τα booster. Εχω κάνει εκτεταμένες δοκιμές με 3 μπάρες σήμα και η ταχύτητα παίζει κοντά στα 2mbps. Σε κάποιες φάσεις ανεβαίνει 10 και πολυ σπάνια ειδα 35. Το σύνηθες ειναι το speed test να δώσει 1-2 mbps με ελάχιστο upload. Αν καταφέρουμε να βγούμε ονλινε απο την LTE η κεραία της cosmote δεν θα μπορεί να μας ξεχωρίσει απο ενα απλό κινητό που κατεβάζει data. 
Οπότε ρωτάω παλι ξερει κανείς τον τρόπο να βγούμε online με το 4G χωρις τον bonding server

----------


## puntomania

...δοκιμές συνέχεια....


έκανα πριν απο ένα speedtest και στα 2 booster μου... ( τα έχω χωρίς την dsl πάνω τους )   μου δώσανε κάτι στα 2mbps....    τα έκανα επαναφορά σε εργοστασιακές... περίμενα να γίνει up ο bonding... 

το 1ο booster




το 2ο booster

1o test



2o test





αρα με το που ενημερώνετε ο bonding server οτι η συσκευή είναι up κτλ... την φρενάρει... 

σίγουρα αν βρεθεί τρόπος να δουλέψει το lte χωρίς τον bonding server...θα ξεπεραστούν όλα αυτά.

- - - Updated - - -

την ίδια ώρα βέβαια... το youtube δουλεύει... χωρίς κολλήματα...

----------


## MikePan01

> ...δοκιμές συνέχεια....
> 
> 
> έκανα πριν απο ένα speedtest και στα 2 booster μου... ( τα έχω χωρίς την dsl πάνω τους )   μου δώσανε κάτι στα 2mbps....    τα έκανα επαναφορά σε εργοστασιακές... περίμενα να γίνει up ο bonding... 
> 
> αρα με το που ενημερώνετε ο bonding server οτι η συσκευή είναι up κτλ... την φρενάρει... 
> 
> σίγουρα αν βρεθεί τρόπος να δουλέψει το lte χωρίς τον bonding server...θα ξεπεραστούν όλα αυτά.


Βλεπω οτι ήρθες στα λόγια μου. Ο bonding server ειναι το πρόβλημα. Η cosmote κατάλαβε οτι τα booster επιβαρύνουν το δίκτυο της και τα κόβει στεγνά. Υπάρχουν εδώ μέσα άτομα με τρομερές γνώσεις πανω στα ρουτερ. Ας κοιτάξει καποιος το booster του οτε να μας πει πως θα γινει να βγει ονλινε το LTE μονο του χωρις τον bonding server.
 Δεν μπορεί να μην υπαρχει τρόπος

----------


## puntomania

> Βλεπω οτι ήρθες στα λόγια μου. Ο bonding server ειναι το πρόβλημα. Η cosmote κατάλαβε οτι τα booster επιβαρύνουν το δίκτυο της και τα κόβει στεγνά. Υπάρχουν εδώ μέσα άτομα με τρομερές γνώσεις πανω στα ρουτερ. Ας κοιτάξει καποιος το booster του οτε να μας πει πως θα γινει να βγει ονλινε το LTE μονο του χωρις τον bonding server.
>  Δεν μπορεί να μην υπαρχει τρόπος


το πάντρεμα... δε νομίζω να είναι σε επίπεδο χρήστη... δηλαδή στο ρουτερ... κάπως διαφορετικά το έχουν κάνει...

----------


## MikePan01

> το πάντρεμα... δε νομίζω να είναι σε επίπεδο χρήστη... δηλαδή στο ρουτερ... κάπως διαφορετικά το έχουν κάνει...


Μα δεν ειπα οτι το παντρεμα γινεται στο ρουτερ. To πάντρεμα το κανει ο bonding server.  Ειπα οτι ΔΕΝ θέλουμε πάντρεμα DSL+LTE. Θελουμε ρυθμίσεις που να κάνουν το ρουτερ να δουλεύει μονο με την LTE και κλειστό τον bonding server

----------


## alkis13

> Αν χωρισεις το adsl και το 4G σε 2 ρουτερ και τα κανεις load balance με ενα αλλο ρουτερ, τοτε ολα δουλευουν μια χαρα και τερματιζει και τις 2 γραμμες.


Εχεις καποια προταση; Δηλαδη αν καταλαβα καλα, αγοραζεις ενα adsl2/vdsl router για την adsl και ενα load balancer? Και ολα αυτα μαζι με το ha35. Σωστα;

----------


## puntomania

...για να λειτουργήσει το bonding...

θεωρητικά κάνει το εξής...


συνδέει μέσω κάποιου τουνελ ( GRE???) την dsl με τον bonding server και το ίδιο και το lte.... εφόσον φτάσουν οι γραμμή (ές) στο σερφερ γίνονται μια και παίρνουν από αυτόν public ip & ιντερνετ, με την διαφορά οτι στο κομματι του lte είναι όλα κομμένα εκτός απ την ip του bonding server, γιαυτό και όταν την βάλουμε σκέτη σε άλλη συσκευή.. συνδέετε μεν άλλα δεν έχουμε ιντερνετ.


όπως κάνουμε bonding 2 γραμμές ανάμεσα σε 2 μικροτικ οι οποίες στα άκρα γίνονται μια στην ουσία δουλεύει και αυτό.


οπότε το πάντρεμα δεν έχει να κάνει με συσκευή κτλ 

και η ταχύτητα εξαρτάτε απ τον bonding server ο οποίος πιθανών να μην φτάνει για όλα τα booster... ή να έχει κακο setup...



για μελετήστε το σενάριο...

- - - Updated - - -

αν είχαμε πρόσβαση με κάποιο τρόπο στο config του ρουτερ... θα βλέπαμε και πως το έχουν στημένο.

----------


## DoSMaN

Υποθέτω το να βρούμε το original firmware και να το περάσουμε για να έχουμε πλήρη πρόσβαση αυτό είναι αδύνατό ε;

----------


## MikePan01

Μα αφου το booster εχει 2 wan. Ενα απο την DSL και ενα απο το LTE. To wan απο το LTE παίρνει ip πανω στο ρουτερ. Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω οτι δεν υπαρχει τρόπος να συνδεθώ απευθειας με το WAN του LTE. Δεν υπαρχει καποιος με περισσότερες γνώσεις να μας δώσει τα φώτα του?
Εχει δοκιμάσει κανεις να βαλει την SIM απο booster στο COSMOTE 4G Wi-Fi Router. Νομίζω οτι εκει θα δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## pier88

Και γιατι να κάνουμε όλα αυτά που λέτε και να μην απαιτήσουμε να λειτουργεί σωστά η υπηρεσία που μας πουλάνε;

- - - Updated - - -




> Και γιατι να κάνουμε όλα αυτά που λέτε και να μην απαιτήσουμε να λειτουργεί σωστά η υπηρεσία που μας πουλάνε;


Δείτε τη δικη μου εμπειρία από το booster.

https://youtu.be/xOgIEVAH-Po

----------


## DoSMaN

> Και γιατι να κάνουμε όλα αυτά που λέτε και να μην απαιτήσουμε να λειτουργεί σωστά η υπηρεσία που μας πουλάνε;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Δείτε τη δικη μου εμπειρία από το booster.
> 
> https://youtu.be/xOgIEVAH-Po


Τυχερός που σου έδωσε και όσο σου έδωσε στο download/upload...
Σε μας δίνει 1mbit...

Αυτό θα πρέπει να το στείλεις στην τεχνική υποστήριξη της Cosmote μιας και υπάρχει "χειροπιαστή" απόδειξη του ζητήματος...
Και ίσως αυτό θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε όλοι μας...

----------


## MikePan01

Αυτό ακριβως το πρόβλημα εχουμε όλοι μας. Λόγω της μη σωστής λειτουργίας της LTE σύνδεσης οι συνδυαστικες ταχύτητες ειναι χειρότερες απο το να μην χρησιμοποιείς καθόλου τα 4G δεδομένα.

----------


## tasosko

εγω παιδια το εστειλα πισω.

----------


## MikePan01

Το booster ειναι πολύ χρήσιμο. Ειδικά πέσει το xDSL ίντερνετ ή αν κοπεί το ρεύμα. Το θέμα οτι πρέπει να βρούμε μια λύση.

----------


## tasosko

> Το booster ειναι πολύ χρήσιμο. Ειδικά πέσει το xDSL ίντερνετ ή αν κοπεί το ρεύμα. Το θέμα οτι πρέπει να βρούμε μια λύση.


οι ιδιοι απο τον οτε δεν μπορουν να βρουν λυση εμεις θα βρουμε?

----------


## MikePan01

O ote δεν θέλει να βρει λύση. Πιθανόν να έχουν δημιουργησει οι ίδιοι το πρόβλημα για να μην επιβαρύνεται το δίκτυο της κινητής. Λεμε οτι τα data στα κινητά δουλεύουν άψογα. Αν καταφέρουμε να δουλέψει το ρουτερ με τον bonding server κλειστό το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί

----------


## puntomania

Βάλτε την σιμ του booster σε ένα κινητό και δοκιμάστε να κάνετε ping... πιθανών να μην κάνει εκτός από της ip του bonding server... Όποτε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δουλέψει σκέτο το lte...

----------


## MikePan01

Το θεμα ειναι δεν εχω κινητό με μεγαλη SIM για να δοκιμάσω. Αν εχεις εσυ δοκίμασε το. Βαλε APN: hybrid

----------


## fdlap

Παιδιά εγώ συνδυαστικά πιάνω 70mbps περίπου στα καλά του. 34mbps vdsl και τα υπόλοιπα από το lte. Απλα από τις 7 τ βράδυ κ μετά σέρνεται όπως σε εσάς. Έχω δηλώσει βλάβη και ως τη Δευτέρα λογικά θα έχω νέα

----------


## MikePan01

> Παιδιά εγώ συνδυαστικά πιάνω 70mbps περίπου στα καλά του. 34mbps vdsl και τα υπόλοιπα από το lte. Απλα από τις 7 τ βράδυ κ μετά σέρνεται όπως σε εσάς. Έχω δηλώσει βλάβη και ως τη Δευτέρα λογικά θα έχω νέα


Κανενα νεο δεν θα εχεις. Χαζομάρες θα σου πουν. Μολις ανεβαίνει η κίνηση στο δίκτυο της κινητής περιορίζουν την ταχύτητα στα booster μεσω του bonding server. Σε εσένα συμβαίνει το βράδυ διοτι εισαι κρητη. Εμεις στην αθηνα το εχουμε σχεδόν ολη την μερα το πρόβλημα.

----------


## DoSMaN

Μάγκες ανακάλυψα κάτι αλλά θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια για καλύτερη υλοποίηση/troubleshooting...

Λοιπόν...

Έκανα τα εξής πειράματα...
Έφτιαξα ένα νέο Layer2Bridging.
Στο WAN interface list επέλεξα μόνο το mobile και από κάτω μόνο τα LAN και έσωσα.
Είχα ανοιχτό το bonding όμως...

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι το εξής...
Να παίξει όπως θα έπρεπε και να δίνει ταχύτητα, αλλά δεν άνοιγε ούτε μία σελίδα και δεν έκανε σύνδεση ούτε στο Skype ούτε στο Viber ούτε TeamViewer γενικά σε κανένα πρόγραμμα που να συνδέεται στο internet πέρα από το speedtest app που έχω στο PC.

Δε ξέρω πως θα μπορούσα αλλιώς να το φτιάξω...

Παραθέτω και screenshot από δοκιμές...

----------


## fdlap

> Κανενα νεο δεν θα εχεις. Χαζομάρες θα σου πουν. Μολις ανεβαίνει η κίνηση στο δίκτυο της κινητής περιορίζουν την ταχύτητα στα booster μεσω του bonding server. Σε εσένα συμβαίνει το βράδυ διοτι εισαι κρητη. Εμεις στην αθηνα το εχουμε σχεδόν ολη την μερα το πρόβλημα.


βασικά έξω από χαλκίδα είμαι

----------


## MikePan01

> Μάγκες ανακάλυψα κάτι αλλά θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια για καλύτερη υλοποίηση/troubleshooting...
> 
> Λοιπόν...
> 
> Έκανα τα εξής πειράματα...
> Έφτιαξα ένα νέο Layer2Bridging.
> Στο WAN interface list επέλεξα μόνο το mobile και από κάτω μόνο τα LAN και έσωσα.
> Είχα ανοιχτό το bonding όμως...
> 
> ...


Ναι με αυτα παίζω και εγω. Αλλα πρέπει να βγούμε ονλινε με το bonding ξετσεκαρισμενο. Δεν το εχω καταφέρει μεχρι στιγμής. Θέλουμε καποιον με γνώσεις να μας δώσει τα φώτα του.

----------


## pier88

Εγώ δεν έχω μόνο αυτό το πρόβλημα,εμένα εδώ και 20 μέρες που πήγα σε voip γιά κάποιο λόγο τα βράδυα μου κλειδώνουν και την adsl στα 2-3 mbps,αύριο θα ανεβάσω video με αποδείξεις.Αφού λοιπόν πάλι έπεσα από 15 σε 3 με τέλεια stats στο ρούτερ,κάνω ενα factory reset,όταν συνδέθηκε η adsl μου ξεκίνησα να κατεβάζω αρχείο από ftp ote με download manager,η ταχύτητά μου 1.9mbit/s στο φουλ της adsl δηλαδή,έλα όμως που δεν κράτησε!Όταν πήρε αυτόματα τα στοιχεία του bonding πήγε και κόλλησε ξανά στα 3 mbps.Το έχω κάνει 3 φορές σήμερα και το έχω σε video.Είναι σίγουρο ότι μας κλειδώνουν παιδιά

----------


## vfragos

Καλημέρα, για εμένα ένα ακόμα μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι το upload, στο speedtest δείχνει να δουλεύει. Στην πράξη όχι. Τυχαία βρήκα ότι αν πιέσεις το download "ξυπνάει" και το upload, αλλά δεν είναι λύση αυτή. Το κακό είναι ότι δεν βλέπω άμεση λύση, αφού οι απάντηση τους είναι ότι η υπηρεσία είναι σχεδιασμένη έτσι, να μπαίνει μετά το 80% του φόρτου της dsl και στην ουσία του download. Φαντάζομαι και εσείς έχετε το ίδιο πρόβλημα, σωστά. Το download σε εμένα δουλεύει σχετικά καλά τις περισσότερες φορές. Γύρω στα 45 down όταν δεν έχω καταναλώσει τα 100gb (με την adsl να συγχρονίζει στα 13800mbit) και αφού καταναλωθούν γύρω στα 20down το ανώτερο σε πραγματικές συνθήκες, σε speedtest βλέπω μέχρι 15-17mbit. Όχι ότι καλύτερο γενικά.

----------


## pier88

Δείτε τι πρόβλημα δημιουργείται στη γραμμή μου με το booster.
Θα δείτε ότι ενώ δουλεύει κανονικά η adsl μου όταν το ρούτερ θα πάρει τις ρυθμίσεις της cosmote μου ρίχνει την ταχύτητα στα 3mbps,αυτό ξεκίνησε με Την αλλαγή σε voip πριν 3 εβδομάδες και συνεχίζεται κάθε βράδυ.έχω δηλώσει 4 φορές βλάβη και περιμένω απάντηση κι όλο μου λένε αύριο.Δείτε στην αρχή το download και μετά από το 03:40 που παίρνει την ip.Το video έχει συνέχεια αλλά το έχω κόψει στο τέλος γιατί φαίνονται τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HFs...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Damned

Έχω το HA 35 μαζί με ένα TP-LINK Archer C7.Έχω κάνει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις που αναφέρονται στις προηγούμενες σελίδες αλλά όποτε θέλει μου δίνει ταχύτητα από την σιμ.
Τι μπορεί να φταίει?
Εδω είναι ένας emulator του interface του router.

https://emulator.tp-link.com/Archer%20C7_2.0/Index.htm

----------


## MikePan01

Δεν υπαρχει κανείς με αλλο ρουτερ ή τηλέφωνο ή ταμπλετ που να δέχεται μεγαλη SIM κάρτα να δοκιμάσει αν λειτουργεί με την SIM απο το booster βάζοντας APN hybrid ?

----------


## venejo

Παιδιά σε μένα η SIM προφανώς είναι η μεγάλη, αλλά φαίνονται καθαρά
και οι άλλες χαράξεις για τα άλλα δύο μεγέθη!

----------


## puntomania

[QUOTE=mikemths;6521655]Δεν υπαρχει κανείς με αλλο ρουτερ ή τηλέφωνο ή ταμπλετ που να δέχεται μεγαλη SIM κάρτα να δοκιμάσει αν λειτουργεί με την SIM απο το booster βάζοντας APN hybrid ?[/QUOTE

μα το έχω ξανα πει εδώ μέσα... οτι δεν λειτουργεί... και αυτό γιατί το ιντερνετ το δίνει ο bonding...

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδιά σε μένα η SIM προφανώς είναι η μεγάλη, αλλά φαίνονται καθαρά
> και οι άλλες χαράξεις για τα άλλα δύο μεγέθη!


μα όλες οι σιμ έτσι ειναι τώρα...

----------


## venejo

Το ανέφερα μονο γιατί όλοι ψάχνουν κινητό ή τάμπλετ που να παίρνει τη μεγάλη (παλιά) sim
κάτι το οποίο δεν ισχύει πια καθώς είπες όλες είναι πλέον 3σε1 όσο αφορά τα μεγέθη.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Το ανέφερα μονο γιατί όλοι ψάχνουν κινητό ή τάμπλετ που να παίρνει τη μεγάλη (παλιά) sim
> κάτι το οποίο δεν ισχύει πια καθώς είπες όλες είναι πλέον 3σε1 όσο αφορά τα μεγέθη.


Σε μένα είναι μια μεγάλη μονοκόματη χωρίς σπασίματα...

----------


## HelpMePlease

> Έχω το HA 35 μαζί με ένα TP-LINK Archer C7.Έχω κάνει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις που αναφέρονται στις προηγούμενες σελίδες αλλά όποτε θέλει μου δίνει ταχύτητα από την σιμ.
> Τι μπορεί να φταίει?
> Εδω είναι ένας emulator του interface του router.
> 
> https://emulator.tp-link.com/Archer%20C7_2.0/Index.htm


TΟ έχω εγκαταστήσει εδώ και 10 μέρες περίπου. Τις πρώτες 2-3 είχα διάφορα προβλήματα και χρειάστηκε να έρθει ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ. Από τότε στρώνει αρκετά καλά 
==================
DSL synchronization status: Up
Connection status: Showtime
Upstream line rate (kbit/s): 1022
Downstream line rate (kbit/s): 4092
Maximum upstream rate (kbit/s): 1211
Maximum downstream rate (kbit/s): 8296
Upstream noise safety coefficient (dB): 8.8
Downstream noise safety coefficient (dB): 5.8
Line standard: ADSL_2plus
Upstream line attenuation (dB): 13.6
Downstream line attenuation (dB): 23
Upstream output power (dBm): 12.3
Downstream output power (dBm): 8.5
DSL up time:  0 days 3 hours 3 minutes 23 second
==========================================
Αυτή είναι η εικόνα που έχει το δικό μου ΗΑ35. Είχα και κάτι προβλήματα με το τηλέφωνο και απ' ό,τι διάβασα σε κάποια γερμανικά φόρουμ, αυτό μπορεί να οφείλεται στο ότι η τηλεφωνία γίνεται μέσω VOIP κι όχι με PSTN. Εκεί μάλιστα έλεγε ότι μπορεί να ζητήσει κανείς να γυρίσουν τη φωνή στο PSTN αλλά κι ότι δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος ο πάροχος να το κάνει. 

Χάρην της κουβέντας να αναφέρων εν τάχει τα εξής που είναι η δική μου "ιστορία" με τον ΟΤΕ. Μένω 5.5 χλμ από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ και 2.2 χλμ από το τελευταίο καφάο. Μέχρι πριν 2 εβδ είχα 50άρα VDSL αλλά το μέγιστο που έπιανα ήταν 12-14. Επιπλέον, είχα αρκετές αποσυνδέσεις και ειδικά όταν ο καιρός ήταν κακός, κάτι που μάλλον οφειλόταν στα καλώδια του χαλκού που είναι αρκετά παλιά. Να αναφέρω επίσης πως πριν την VDSL είχα ADSL που όμως δεν συγχόνιζε ποτέ πάνω από 4-5 ενώ με την 30άρα VDSL έπιανα 11-12 ... 
Μέσα στις γιορτές των Χριστουγέννων - και έχοντας απυηδήσει με τις συνεχόμενες αποσυνδέσεις έως και ολοημερες διακοπές - άκουσα τον τεχνικό που συνέστησε να "υποβαθμιστώ" σε 24 ADSL και να πάρω το booster (οπότε, οικονομικά, θα ήμουν περίπου στα ίδια). 
Σήμερα, αφου ξαναπήρα τις βλάβες, (μάλλον για 10η φορά μέσα στις τελευταίες 20 μέρες) έχει πάει πολύ καλά, με ταχύτητες που είναι αθροιστικά κάπου στο 20 (15+4).
Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι χθες που μίλησα με το 13888, ο άνθρωπος εκέι παραξενεύτηκε με την πρόταση του τεχνικού και πρότεινε να επανέλθω στο VDSL. Όταν όμως με προώθησε στο εμπορικό τμήμα, με έκπληξη (αλλά και μεγάλη δυσαρέσκεια είναι αλήθεια) πως "η περιοχή μου, δεν δίνει πλέον γραμμές VDSL!!"
Τσεκάροντάς το στο site της Cosmote, το είδα με τα μάτια μου και μόνος μου. Στην αρχή, παρανόησα λίγάκι αφού σκέφτηκα ότι "έδωσαν την δική μου γραμμή σε άλλον" αλλά ύστερα προβληματίστηκα λίγο περισσότερο και θεώρησα ότι πιθανώς οι τεχνικοί της περιοχής να εισηγήθηκαν την ακύρωση της παροχής VDSL εκεί που στην πραγματικότητα το δίκτυο δεν είναι σε θέση να τις υποστηρίξουν. Έστω και αν φαίνεται "υποβάθμιση", ίσως τελικά να είναι προτιμότερο για να γίνει κάποια πραγματική αναβάθμιση της υποδομής (και όχι να "πουλιέται VDSL εκεί που δεν υπάρχει η κατάλληλη 
-------------------------
Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας .... (και ζητώ συγγνώμη για το μεγάλο ποστ). 

ΕΠίσης, εάν κάποιος μπορεί να *κοιτάξει* τα δεδομένα της γραμμής μου, ας μου πει εάν είναι *καλή*. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ellessar

Λόγω της μεγάλης απόσταση από το ΑΚ (~5 km) με το ADSL να σέρνεται μεταξύ 3-5 mbps, εξετάζω κι εγώ αυτή τη λύση.

Πέρα από όσα προβλήματα έχουν αναφερθεί εδώ, θα ήθελα την εμπειρία σας στο online gaming και συγκεκριμένα για το ping. Όταν ενεργοποιείται το 4G αλλάζει κάτι στη δρομολόγηση των πακέτων του παιχνιδιού π.χ.; Αν χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο το 4G τι Ping θα έπαιρνα σε σχέση με την κλασική ADSL; Έχει κανείς εμπειρία;

----------


## fdlap

το ping είναι χειρότερο τόσο σε bonding όσο και μόνο του σε 4G. Εγώ όταν παίζω παιχνίδια βγάζω το bonding. Άσε που στα παιχνίδια δε μετράει ιδιαίτερα η ταχύτητα αλλά το ping.

----------


## MikePan01

Παιδια καταπιαστείκατε με το ποσο μεγάλη ειναι SIM καρτα του καθενα μεσα στο booster και κανεις δεν δοκίμασε αυτο που ρώτησα.  
Ας Δοκιμάσει καποιος αν λειτουργεί η SIM του booster σε ταμπλετ κινητο ή αλλο Mifi ρουτερ βάζοντας APN= hybrid ?

Επίσης ας δει καποιος με γνώσεις πανω στα ρουτερ αν υπαρχει τροπος να βγούμε ονλινε απο το LTE του booster με τον bonding server κλειστό (ξετσεκαρισμένο)

----------


## puntomania

> Παιδια καταπιαστείκατε με το ποσο μεγάλη ειναι SIM καρτα του καθενα μεσα στο booster και κανεις δεν δοκίμασε αυτο που ρώτησα.  
> Ας Δοκιμάσει καποιος αν λειτουργεί η SIM του booster σε ταμπλετ κινητο ή αλλο Mifi ρουτερ βάζοντας APN= hybrid ?
> 
> Επίσης ας δει καποιος με γνώσεις πανω στα ρουτερ αν υπαρχει τροπος να βγούμε ονλινε απο το LTE του booster με τον bonding server κλειστό (ξετσεκαρισμένο)


διάβασες τι έγραψα πιο πίσω?

το κατανόησες?

δεν μπορείς να βγεις online με την sim αυτή... γιατί έχει πρόσβαση μόνο στις ip's του bonding server... γιαυτό έχεις και ιντερνετ μόνο μετά το tunnel που κάνει με αυτόν απο αυτόν. γιαυτό έχει και υψηλό ping λόγο του tunnel κτλ...

----------


## Damned

> TΟ έχω εγκαταστήσει εδώ και 10 μέρες περίπου. Τις πρώτες 2-3 είχα διάφορα προβλήματα και χρειάστηκε να έρθει ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ. Από τότε στρώνει αρκετά καλά 
> ==================
> DSL synchronization status: Up
> Connection status: Showtime
> Upstream line rate (kbit/s): 1022
> Downstream line rate (kbit/s): 4092
> Maximum upstream rate (kbit/s): 1211
> Maximum downstream rate (kbit/s): 8296
> Upstream noise safety coefficient (dB): 8.8
> ...


Σου έχουν κλείδωση την γραμμή στα 4mbps απο τα 7-8 που έπρεπε να έχεις στην σταθερή γραμμή μόνο.
Το ίδιο έχουν κάνει και με εμένα αλλά πάλι έχω προβλήματα.

----------


## ellessar

> το ping είναι χειρότερο τόσο σε bonding όσο και μόνο του σε 4G. Εγώ όταν παίζω παιχνίδια βγάζω το bonding. Άσε που στα παιχνίδια δε μετράει ιδιαίτερα η ταχύτητα αλλά το ping.


Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι θέλω να συνδυάσω το online gaming π.χ. με Netflix κάτι το οποίο αυτή τη στιγμή είναι αδύνατο. Θα μπορούσα με δεύτερο modem/router να ξεχωρίσω την ενσύρματη adsl και να κρατήσω χωριστά το 4G; Από ότι έχω καταλάβει είναι εφικτό.

----------


## newbye

> Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι θέλω να συνδυάσω το online gaming π.χ. με Netflix κάτι το οποίο αυτή τη στιγμή είναι αδύνατο. Θα μπορούσα με δεύτερο modem/router να ξεχωρίσω την ενσύρματη adsl και να κρατήσω χωριστά το 4G; Από ότι έχω καταλάβει είναι εφικτό.


Όχι φυσικά!

----------


## DoSMaN

Γιατί όχι;;
Αυτή η επιλογή που σου δίνει το booster για αυτόν τον λόγο δεν υπάρχει;

----------


## venejo

Το IPv6 γιατί είναι συνέχεια στο connecting?
Με το entry2i έπαιρνα κανονικά.

----------


## newbye

> Γιατί όχι;;
> Αυτή η επιλογή που σου δίνει το booster για αυτόν τον λόγο δεν υπάρχει;


Μπορείς να δώσεις αποκλειστικά μόνο DSL. Τα υπόλοιπα θα δουλεύουν πάλι μαζί DSL+LTE. Υπάρχουν κόλπα που είπαν σε προηγούμενα Posts αλλά δε δουλεύουν πάντα. Αλλά ας μη τα λέμε όλα, γιατί τα διαβάζουν από την cosmote και κλείνουν τις τρύπες.

----------


## DoSMaN

Αν όντως διάβαζε η Cosmote θα έκανε κάτι για να το φτιάξει, όχι να το αποτελειώσει τελείως...
Πάντως ο φίλος πάντως μπορεί να κάνει αυτό που θέλει με τον παραπάνω τρόπο, αλλά θα πρέπει να ορίσει ποιο μηχάνημα θα δουλεύει με αυτόν τον τρόπο καθώς όποιο δεν είναι τικαρισμένο εκεί, θα παίζει με το bonding...

----------


## puntomania

> Αν όντως διάβαζε η Cosmote θα έκανε κάτι για να το φτιάξει, όχι να το αποτελειώσει τελείως...


...εγώ λέω ότι το "φτιάχνουν" μαζί με μας...

----------


## newbye



----------


## Diko

Έβγαλα την κάρτα SIM από το Huawei και την τοποθέτησα σε router άλλου κατασκευαστή.

Χρησιμοποίησα ως APN το hybrid και πράγματι συνδέθηκε και πήρε μια ip τύπου 100.126.x.x (με APN internet ή vpn-internet δεν μπορούσε να αποκαταστήσει σύνδεση και δεν έπαιρνε ip). 

Internet (όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω) ανύπαρκτο. 

Εγκατέστησα την κάρτα sim ξανά στο Huawei. 

Χωρίς να έχω συνδεμένο το DSL κύκλωμα, μου δίνει Internet με ταχύτητα 1.0 / 0.3 MBps από το 4G. 

Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος τι είναι αυτό που κάνει το Huawei και φέρνει Internet (έστω και σε αυτή την ταχύτητα);

Αποκαθιστά κάποιο PPPoE σε κάποιο server του OTE;

----------


## puntomania

> Έβγαλα την κάρτα SIM από το Huawei και την τοποθέτησα σε router άλλου κατασκευαστή.
> 
> Χρησιμοποίησα ως APN το hybrid και πράγματι συνδέθηκε και πήρε μια ip τύπου 100.126.x.x (με APN internet ή vpn-internet δεν μπορούσε να αποκαταστήσει σύνδεση και δεν έπαιρνε ip). 
> 
> Internet (όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω) ανύπαρκτο. 
> 
> Εγκατέστησα την κάρτα sim ξανά στο Huawei. 
> 
> Χωρίς να έχω συνδεμένο το DSL κύκλωμα, μου δίνει Internet με ταχύτητα 1.0 / 0.3 MBps από το 4G. 
> ...



Το τούνελ μέσω του bonding server μας δίνει το ίντερνετ.

----------


## striker10

δεν πρεπει να εχει υπαρξει μεγαλυτερη απατη απο αυτο το παλιοπραμα απο τον ΟΤΕ.

πατησανε πανω στην αναγκη μας για αξιοπρεπες δικτυο, σαν εμενα πολλοι υποφερουμε με ταχυτυτες 1-3mbps, και σου λεει παμε να υποσχεθουμε στους φουκαραδες ταχυτητες να κονομησουμε και απο αυτο.

κατι σαν το νερο του Καματερου σε πιο εξελιγμενη μορφη

επιστρεψτε το ΜΑΖΙΚΑ πισω (εγω το γυρισα κ τις 2 φορες που το πηρα δοκιμαστικα)

----------


## fdlap

Σε μένα ήρθε μήνυμα ότι επισκευάστηκε η βλάβη (χαμηλή ταχύτητα 20:00-24:00 περίπου). Θα σας πω σε λίγες ώρες.... xd

----------


## pier88

> Σε μένα ήρθε μήνυμα ότι επισκευάστηκε η βλάβη (χαμηλή ταχύτητα 20:00-24:00 περίπου). Θα σας πω σε λίγες ώρες.... xd


Πότε την είχες δηλώσει;Έχω δηλώσει την ίδια βλάβη από 6/1 και καμία ειδοποίηση.

----------


## ors_86

Την Παρασκευή που πέρασε με κάλεσαν για αντικατάσταση Modem, την οποία έκανα το Σάββατο.

Το ίδιο ζήτημα παραμένει και μετά την αντικατάσταση, κάλεσα σήμερα τον ΟΤΕ, και με αυτόν που μίλησα με ενημέρωσε πως είναι γνωστό ζήτημα το τελευταίο διάστημα, το δηλώνει βλάβη και θα με ενημερώσουν.

----------


## MikePan01

Μαζικά το δηλώνουμε σαν βλάβη και ζητάμε να μην πληρώνουμε το πάγιο μεχρι να αποκατασταθει με αξιοπρεπείς LTE ταχύτητες

----------


## pier88

Παιδιά τζάμπα σκοτωνόμαστε και χάνουμε το χρόνο μας,το booster σαν συσκευή δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα,το θέμα υπάρχει στις κεραίες της κινητής,εκεί δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα και μας κλειδώνουν.Τις αλλαγές στα ρούτερ κτλ τις κάνουν γιά να κερδίσουν χρόνο και χρήμα,το επιστρέφει ο ένας το δίνουν στον άλλο,σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε.Όποιος είναι τυχερός και είναι σε αναβαθμισμένη κεραία κινητής δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα,οι υπόλοιποι σε ώρες αιχμής σερνόμαστε,τις ώρες αυτές κάντε ένα speedtest από το κινητό σας να δείτε πόσο δίνει και στο κινητό.

----------


## fdlap

> Πότε την είχες δηλώσει;Έχω δηλώσει την ίδια βλάβη από 6/1 και καμία ειδοποίηση.


9/1 και μέχρι στιγμής πάει σφέρα.. χθες τέτοια ώρα έπεφτε σιγά σιγά η ταχύτητα. Τώρα είμαι 60-70mbps συνδυαστικά. Αλλά θα σας πω με σιγουριά μετά τις 21.00

----------


## MikePan01

> 9/1 και μέχρι στιγμής πάει σφέρα.. χθες τέτοια ώρα έπεφτε σιγά σιγά η ταχύτητα. Τώρα είμαι 60-70mbps συνδυαστικά. Αλλά θα σας πω με σιγουριά μετά τις 21.00


Δηλαδη ειχες δηλωσει βλαβη για χαμηλη ταχυτητα LTE και στο έφτιαξαν?

----------


## vfragos

> 9/1 και μέχρι στιγμής πάει σφέρα.. χθες τέτοια ώρα έπεφτε σιγά σιγά η ταχύτητα. Τώρα είμαι 60-70mbps συνδυαστικά. Αλλά θα σας πω με σιγουριά μετά τις 21.00


Η Adsl/Vdsl σου πόσο συγχρονίζει; Με το upload τι γίνεται εκτός speedtest που εκεί και εμένα φαίνεται να δουλεύει κανονικά. Στην πράξη δουλεύει;

----------


## fdlap

> Δηλαδη ειχες δηλωσει βλαβη για χαμηλη ταχυτητα LTE και στο έφτιαξαν?


Συγκεκριμένα ο Τεχνικός στο τηλ. αφιέρωσε 30 λεπτά μέχρι να δούμε τι συμβαίνει στη 1η τηλ. επικοινωνία που είχα. Συγκεκριμένα διαπίστωσε πως με τους δικούς μου κωδικούς login στον ΟΤΕ που μου είχαν περάσει υπήρχε κάποιο conflict διότι βρήκαμε πως αν περάσω demo κωδικούς του ΟΤΕ όλα πάνε καλά απλά όμως δεν έχω καθόλου 4G. Το δήλωσε βλάβη με αυτή τη περιγραφή. Πάντως διαπιστώνω τώρα ότι έχω αρχίσει να έχω πάλι θεματάκια. Δηλαδή στη παρούσα φάση έχω σκαμπανεβάσματα από 10mbps-70mbps. Ενώ πριν 1 ώρα ήταν σταθερά. Άρα όσο περνάει η ώρα με αποκορύφωμα μετά της 9 λογικά θα έχω πάλι τα ίδια. Απλά βλέπω ότι δείχνει να είναι λίγο καλύτερα. Δηλαδή χθες όταν χάλαγε είχα σταθερά 2-3mbps. Τώρα πάει από 10-70. Αλλά θα δούμε μετά της 9.

- - - Updated - - -




> Η Adsl/Vdsl σου πόσο συγχρονίζει; Με το upload τι γίνεται εκτός speedtest που εκεί και εμένα φαίνεται να δουλεύει κανονικά. Στην πράξη δουλεύει;


Η vdsl είναι στα 36700mbps. Οι τιμές που έδωσα αφορούν download, των 8,5mb/s συνδυαστικά (internet download manager).

----------


## vfragos

> Συγκεκριμένα ο Τεχνικός στο τηλ. αφιέρωσε 30 λεπτά μέχρι να δούμε τι συμβαίνει στη 1η τηλ. επικοινωνία που είχα. Συγκεκριμένα διαπίστωσε πως με τους δικούς μου κωδικούς login στον ΟΤΕ που μου είχαν περάσει υπήρχε κάποιο conflict διότι βρήκαμε πως αν περάσω demo κωδικούς του ΟΤΕ όλα πάνε καλά απλά όμως δεν έχω καθόλου 4G. Το δήλωσε βλάβη με αυτή τη περιγραφή. Πάντως διαπιστώνω τώρα ότι έχω αρχίσει να έχω πάλι θεματάκια. Δηλαδή στη παρούσα φάση έχω σκαμπανεβάσματα από 10mbps-70mbps. Ενώ πριν 1 ώρα ήταν σταθερά. Άρα όσο περνάει η ώρα με αποκορύφωμα μετά της 9 λογικά θα έχω πάλι τα ίδια. Απλά βλέπω ότι δείχνει να είναι λίγο καλύτερα. Δηλαδή χθες όταν χάλαγε είχα σταθερά 2-3mbps. Τώρα πάει από 10-70. Αλλά θα δούμε μετά της 9.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Η vdsl είναι στα 36700mbps. Οι τιμές που έδωσα αφορούν download, των 8,5mb/s συνδυαστικά (internet download manager).


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, με το upload τι γίνεται;

----------


## fdlap

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, με το upload τι γίνεται;


θα το δω αλλά νομίζω πως δεν υπάρχει κάποιο σοβαρό θέμα εκεί. Αλλά θα το δω αργότερα και θα σου πω.

----------


## vfragos

> θα το δω αλλά νομίζω πως δεν υπάρχει κάποιο σοβαρό θέμα εκεί. Αλλά θα το δω αργότερα και θα σου πω.


Ναι έχεις δίκιο, μάλλον δεν υπάρχει για εσένα γιατί δεν το παρατηρείς,έχεις ήδη 5mbit upload από την vdsl. Αν μπορέσεις δες το όμως, μέσω speedtest υποθέτω θα βλέπεις upload κοντά στα 10mbit. Σε πραγματικές συνθήκες όμως πιστεύω ότι θα έχεις περίπου τα 5mbit της vdsl. Εσένα με vdsl δεν σε απασχολεί τόσο γιατί με 5mbit up παλεύετε, σε adsl όμως δεν παλεύετε με το ούτε 1 mbit. :Sad:

----------


## fdlap

> Ναι έχεις δίκιο, μάλλον δεν υπάρχει για εσένα γιατί δεν το παρατηρείς,έχεις ήδη 5mbit upload από την vdsl. Αν μπορέσεις δες το όμως, μέσω speedtest υποθέτω θα βλέπεις upload κοντά στα 10mbit. Σε πραγματικές συνθήκες όμως πιστεύω ότι θα έχεις περίπου τα 5mbit της vdsl. Εσένα με vdsl δεν σε απασχολεί τόσο γιατί με 5mbit up παλεύετε, σε adsl όμως δεν παλεύετε με το ούτε 1 mbit.


Εξαρτάται τη χρήση. Όταν είχα ADSL απλα έβγαζα το bonding και ήταν σταθερή η κατάσταση. Σε παιχνίδια δεν είχα θέμα.

*Μία από τα ίδια παιδιά. Δεν έφτιαξαν τίποτα.* Άλλαξα και την ώρα για να κοροϊδέψω και να δείχνει και καλά ότι είναι πρωί. Στιγμιαία είδα να κατεβάζω με 1-1,5mb/s αλλά επανήλθε η κατάσταση στα 2-3 mbps. Οπότε θα δηλώσω εκ νέου βλάβη. Θα το αφήσω όμως 1-2 μέρες να δω πως πάει.

Μετά απο reset στο ρούτερ πάει λίγο καλύτερα... 30mbps περίπου... Σε σχέση με χθες καλύτερα. θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο.

----------


## Diko

Υπάρχει κάποια θεωρία/πιθανότητα να μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί ένα αντίστοιχο tunnel με τον bonding server με router τρίτου κατασκευαστή ή απαιτούνται και κάποια credentials τα οποία δεν είναι κοινοποιήσιμα στον τελικό χρήστη (ως παράδειγμα αναφέρω την SIP τηλεφωνία του ΟΤΕ όπου την παρούσα στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ μετά από απόφαση που πάρθηκε πριν κάποιους μήνες, δεν κοινοποιεί το password του ims.otenet.gr);

----------


## alkis13

Ηράκλειο Κρήτης τέτοια ώρα συνεχίζει το προβλημα με τα 2 mbps. Μολις σημερα μου ηρθε sms οτι η βλαβη επιδιορθώθηκε. :Closed topic:  :Closed topic: 

Ξέρει καποιος πως σε αυτο το router (huawei ha35) βλεπουμε τα crc-fec errors?

----------


## pier88

> Ηράκλειο Κρήτης τέτοια ώρα συνεχίζει το προβλημα με τα 2 mbps. Μολις σημερα μου ηρθε sms οτι η βλαβη επιδιορθώθηκε.
> 
> Ξέρει καποιος πως σε αυτο το router (huawei ha35) βλεπουμε τα crc-fec errors?


Όταν λες 2 mbps τι εννοείς ακριβώς;2 mbps συνολικά η adsl/vdsl+2mbps;

----------


## alkis13

Ευτυχώς κράτησε λιγότερη ώρα. Δεν εχω προβλημα στη κεραια μου, οπως εσυ pier88. Το κινητο cosmote μου εχει ταχυτητες ανω των 50mbps ολη την ημερα.

Το μονο που ειχα παρατηρησει ηταν οτι απο τις 9 εως τις 12 η συνολικη ταχυτητα (adsl 5mbps+4g) ηταν στα 2mbps. Ενω του κινητου συνεχιζε 50+ mbps.
χθες το εκανε λιγοτερο, δηλαδη απο τις 22:30-23:00.

----------


## pier88

> Ευτυχώς κράτησε λιγότερη ώρα. Δεν εχω προβλημα στη κεραια μου, οπως εσυ pier88. Το κινητο cosmote μου εχει ταχυτητες ανω των 50mbps ολη την ημερα.
> 
> Το μονο που ειχα παρατηρησει ηταν οτι απο τις 9 εως τις 12 η συνολικη ταχυτητα (adsl 5mbps+4g) ηταν στα 2mbps. Ενω του κινητου συνεχιζε 50+ mbps.
> χθες το εκανε λιγοτερο, δηλαδη απο τις 22:30-23:00.


Δηλαδή σου κόβει και την adsl όπως κι εμένα;

- - - Updated - - -




> Δηλαδή σου κόβει και την adsl όπως κι εμένα;


Είσαι σε voip;

----------


## dyrer

Από ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα σε όλη την Ελλάδα, και εγω εχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα και αυτη την στιγμή δείχνει bonding down
Φυσικα΄εχω πάρει ήδη 2 φορές τεχνική υποστήριξη και το παλευουν να το φτιάξουν αλλα μάλλον δεν ξέρουν πως

----------


## pier88

> Από ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα σε όλη την Ελλάδα, και εγω εχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα και αυτη την στιγμή δείχνει bonding down
> Φυσικα΄εχω πάρει ήδη 2 φορές τεχνική υποστήριξη και το παλευουν να το φτιάξουν αλλα μάλλον δεν ξέρουν πως


Εσύ είσαι σε voip;

----------


## dyrer

ναι σεvoip

----------


## pier88

> ναι σεvoip


Οκ.Κι εγώ την πάτησα όταν πήγα σε voip,πριν ήμουν μιά χαρά.Μαλλον υπαρχει πρόβλημα με το συνδυασμό  voip και bonding,είναι πανελλαδικό και το κρύβουν.

----------


## mikthegreek

Με voip και γω μόλις εχτές το παρέλαβα καρφωμένος στα 3mb down kai 2 upload μέχρι στιγμής.
Οι θύρες με τις κεραίες πάντως είναι όντως ανενεργές δοκίμασε 2 σετ κεραιών και δεν έχει διαφορά στο σήμα της κινητής.

----------


## pier88

Παιδιά αν θέλετε γράψτε όλοι αν έχετε πρόβλημα κι αν είστε σε voip μήπως και βγάλουμε άκρη.

----------


## striker10

μακαρι να ηταν τοσο ευκολο, αλλα μαλλον δεν ειναι το βοιπ το προβλημα.

το πρωτο μπουστερ το γυρισα πριν γινω βοιπ, το δευτερο αφου εγινα βοιπ.
και τις δυο φορες ειχε την ιδια ανωμαλη συμπεριφορα

----------


## pier88

> μακαρι να ηταν τοσο ευκολο, αλλα μαλλον δεν ειναι το βοιπ το προβλημα.
> 
> το πρωτο μπουστερ το γυρισα πριν γινω βοιπ, το δευτερο αφου εγινα βοιπ.
> και τις δυο φορες ειχε την ιδια ανωμαλη συμπεριφορα


Μιλάμε γιά το πρόβλημα να κόβει και  την adsl τα βράδυα.Αυτό το είχες,και πότε;

----------


## mikthegreek

Εκανα factory reset και απο την ωρα που ανοιξε χωρις να μπω να κανω καποια ρυθμιση στο ρουτερ φαινεται να δουλευει πολυ καλα.
Απο τα 3αρια σε down up χτυπαει 30mb.
Ακομα και χωρις αλλαγη του κωδικου wifi χωρις καν να μπω μεσα στο πανελ του. 
Για να δουμε ποση ωρα θα διαρκεσει.
Δοκιμαστε να το αφησετε μανισιο και να συνδεθειτε και κανενα αλλος χωρις να πειραξετε καθολου ρυθμισεις.

----------


## dyrer

> Εκανα factory reset και απο την ωρα που ανοιξε χωρις να μπω να κανω καποια ρυθμιση στο ρουτερ φαινεται να δουλευει πολυ καλα.
> Απο τα 3αρια σε down up χτυπαει 30mb.
> Ακομα και χωρις αλλαγη του κωδικου wifi χωρις καν να μπω μεσα στο πανελ του. 
> Για να δουμε ποση ωρα θα διαρκεσει.
> Δοκιμαστε να το αφησετε μανισιο και να συνδεθειτε και κανενα αλλος χωρις να πειραξετε καθολου ρυθμισεις.


Εκανα επαναφορά, αν και η μονη αλλαγή που έκανα ήταν ο κωδικός πρόσβασης και επιασα speedtest 43MB/S

----------


## mikthegreek

Κατσε να δουμε ποση ωρα θα κρατησει σταθερα.

----------


## pier88

Μην ασχολείστε τώρα,το πρόβλημα είναι μετά τις 9,προτείνω ραντεβού εδώ με τις μετρήσεις μας.

----------


## mikthegreek

- - - Updated - - -

46 λεπτα μεχρι στιγμης και παμε καλα.
Να αναφερω οτι η ταχυτητα που εχω με σκετο dsl δεν ξεπερναει τα 6.5 down 0.6 up και ειμαι στην Νεα Ιωνια Βολου με 2 γραμμες σημα κινητης στην ενδειξη του ρουτερ (Good(39))
Επισης εχτες απο την ωρα που μπηκα μεσα και αρχισα να αλλαζω κωδικους ονοματα wifi και αλλες ρυθμισεις και μετεπειτα η γραμμη ειχε κολλησει στα 3down 2upload.

----------


## DrB

Και σε μενα δουλευει σωστα τωρα …… (εδώ και καμια ωρα) …..

- - - Updated - - -

Ειδα πως κατι εκαναν νωρίτερα γιατι η VDSL ειχε συνδεθει και με IPV6 (εκει που λεει connecting ηταν κανονικα συνδεμενη και με διευθυνση). Τωρα ειναι όλα όπως ητανε. Κανουνε πειραματα με το IPV6 …. ?

----------


## mikthegreek

Σε μενα δεν εχει κουμπωσει κανενα ipv6 ουτε σε adsl ουτε σε 4g

----------


## dyrer

> Σε μενα δεν εχει κουμπωσει κανενα ipv6 ουτε σε adsl ουτε σε 4g


Σε επικοινωνία που ειχα με την τεχνική υποστήριξη δεν υποστηρίζεται το ipv6 στο booster
Ότι νάναι

----------


## fdlap

> Μην ασχολείστε τώρα,το πρόβλημα είναι μετά τις 9,προτείνω ραντεβού εδώ με τις μετρήσεις μας.


μια από τα ίδια 6mbps συνδυαστικά (voip). αλλά δεν έκανα factory reset γιατί βαριέμαι  :Smile:

----------


## pier88

κάνε αυτό που θα σου πω,factory reset και με το που θα παρει την ip κανε ένα speedtest να δεις την ταχύτητα,αφού πάρει τα στοιχεία του voip μετά από  2 -3 λεπτά κάνε πάλι speedtest και πες τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## mikthegreek

2019-01-16 20:53:34	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2019-01-16 20:53:38	System	Notice	DSL connection is inactive.
2019-01-16 20:53:38	System	Notice	WAN connection Internet_ADSL:IPv4 disconnected.(ERROR_NO_CARRIER)

Αυτο το κανει καθε περιπου μιση ωρα στο δικο μου ρουτερ.

- - - Updated - - -

2019-01-16 20:53:34	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2019-01-16 20:35:34	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2019-01-16 20:35:31	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2019-01-16 19:52:08	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.

- - - Updated - - -

Υπαρχει κανενς που το εδωσε βλαβη και διορθωθηκε με σταθεροτητα να μας πει?
Να το δωσουμε και εμεις το φτιαχνουν η απλα τσαμπα χρονος?

----------


## pier88

Ξαναγυρίσαμε στην κανονικότητα.χαχα.

- - - Updated - - -

Τζάμπα χρόνος,ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει γιά όλους.

----------


## newbye

DSL 3,5down/0,18up

----------


## mikthegreek

23.40 σε μενα επανηλθαν ταχυτητες υψηλες ανω των 10mb.

----------


## HMMYtasion

Εδώ και 15 λεπτά ή σύνδεση Internet 4G δεν υφίσταται καν. Ακόμη και έπειτα από reboot. Πρώτη φορά συμβαίνει αυτό.

*Interface Status*
LTE tunnel: Up
DSL tunnel: Down (επειδή εγώ έχω αποσυνδεμενη την adsl)
Bonding: Down

----------


## pier88

Κι εμένα άρχισε να επανέρχεται.

----------


## HMMYtasion

Λοιπόν, κατά τη διάρκεια του προβλήματος της μη συνδεσης μου στο ίντερνετ μέσω του 4G (ξαναλέω οτι δεν έχω την adsl συνδεδεμένη), ανακάλυψα πως αν πήγαινα στα *Internet Settings*  -> _Mobile_ ->_ Edit_ και άλλαζα το IP protocol version απο IPv4 +IPv6(που είναι το default) σε IPv4, η συνδεση επανερχόταν αμέσως [edit: με χαμήλες ταχύτητες παντα]. Οταν εβαζα πάλι τη προηγούμενη ρυθμιση, πάλι δεν είχα συνδεση. Εν τέλη, το άφησα σε IPv4 + IPv6 χωρίς συνδεση στο ίντερνετ, κι έπειτα από ένα 10 λεπτο επανήλθε. Παρ' ολα αυτά, οι ταχύτητες μου είναι πάλι 1,2 up/ 0,4 down mbps.

----------


## pier88

> Λοιπόν, κατά τη διάρκεια του προβλήματος της μη συνδεσης μου στο ίντερνετ μέσω του 4G (ξαναλέω οτι δεν έχω την adsl συνδεδεμένη), ανακάλυψα πως αν πήγαινα στα *Internet Settings*  -> _Mobile_ ->_ Edit_ και άλλαζα το IP protocol version απο IPv4 +IPv6(που είναι το default) σε IPv4, η συνδεση επανερχόταν αμέσως. Οταν εβαζα πάλι τη προηγούμενη ρυθμιση, πάλι δεν είχα συνδεση. Εν τέλη, το άφησα σε IPv4 + IPv6 χωρίς συνδεση στο ίντερνετ, κι έπειτα από ένα 10 λεπτο επανήλθε. Παρ' ολα αυτά, οι ταχύτητες μου είναι πάλι 1,2 up/ 0,4 down mbps.


Μα αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα,έτσι λειτουργεί χωρίς adsl.

----------


## HMMYtasion

> Μα αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα,έτσι λειτουργεί χωρίς adsl.


Ναι, αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι οτι πάντοτε δούλευε στη ρύθμιση IPv4 + IPv6, εκτός από το μισάωρο στο οποίο δεν συνδεόταν καθόλου. Όμως στη ρύθμιση IPv4, σκέτο, επανερχόταν η σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο

----------


## pier88

> Ναι, αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι οτι πάντοτε δούλευε στη ρύθμιση IPv4 + IPv6, εκτός από το μισάωρο στο οποίο δεν συνδεόταν καθόλου. Όμως στη ρύθμιση IPv4, σκέτο, επανερχόταν η σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο


Κολλήματα της στιγμης είναι αυτά,κι εμένα το κάνει και το έχω μόνιμα πλέον στο ipv4.

----------


## alkis13

Ipv4 δινει το booster μονο. Μικρο το κακο. 

Οτι και να εχω πειραξει μεσα στο router, εχω παρατηρησει πως τα προβληματα ειναι εξω απο αυτο.

----------


## puntomania

Το όλο πρόβλημα είναι στον bonding server και πουθενά αλλού.

----------


## dyrer

Αυτη την ώρα με το Home Speed Booster
Bonding is up

----------


## pier88

Κι εγώ μία από τα ίδια,2down,1up.Πως μπορούμε να το δώσουμε πίσω αυτο το μπουζούκι το ρούτερ χωρίς πέναλτι;

----------


## venejo

Αυτό μόλις τώρα.

----------


## dyrer

> Κι εγώ μία από τα ίδια,2down,1up.Πως μπορούμε να το δώσουμε πίσω αυτο το μπουζούκι το ρούτερ χωρίς πέναλτι;


Υποθέτω πως ναι, μιας και είναι δικό τους πρόβλημα

----------


## pier88

> Υποθέτω πως ναι, μιας και είναι δικό τους πρόβλημα


Εγώ προσπάθησα πάντως και δεν κατάφερα τίποτα,μου λένε οτι πρέπει να επιβεβαιώσει τεχνικός τους ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα,σιγά μην το κάνει αυτό.Μόνο με καταγγελία σύμβασης πιστεύω αλλά δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ και δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται.

----------


## alkis13

> Εγώ προσπάθησα πάντως και δεν κατάφερα τίποτα,μου λένε οτι πρέπει να επιβεβαιώσει τεχνικός τους ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα,σιγά μην το κάνει αυτό.Μόνο με καταγγελία σύμβασης πιστεύω αλλά δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ και δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται.


Εμενα μου λενε να φυγω ατελως, και τους λεω οχι θα το φτιαξετε. Δηλωνε βλαβες και καποια στιγμη θα στο πουν. :P

----------


## pier88

Εχω δηλώσει 7 βλάβες σε 20 μέρες!Και τώρα σε βλάβη είμαι,δεν έχω τηλέφωνο.Σήμερα εμένα λειτουργεί κανονικά πάντως.

- - - Updated - - -

Παιδιά τι γίνετε,τα ίδια η δουλεύει κανονικά;

----------


## mikthegreek

Δειτε τι ωρες μετρησεις απο το speedtest για να καταλαβεται τι γινεται ακριβως! Οσο πλησιαζει η ωρα 21.00 το βραδυ οπως επισης και την μετρηση στις 02.30 το πρωι.




- - - Updated - - -






- - - Updated - - -

Δεν τίθενται θέμα στην κουβέντα για όριο στην ταχύτητα άλλα απλά για πεθαμένο bonding server ο οποίος της ώρες αιχμής δεν την παλεύει κάστανο και ρίχνει μεγάλο μέρος των χρηστών σε χαμηλές ταχύτητες ειδικά αυτούς που έχουμε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση  από αυτόν.

----------


## puntomania

> Εμενα μου λενε να φυγω ατελως, και τους λεω οχι θα το φτιαξετε. Δηλωνε βλαβες και καποια στιγμη θα στο πουν. :P


μετά απο τι σου λένε να φύγεις ατελώς?

----------


## alkis13

> μετά απο τι σου λένε να φύγεις ατελώς?


Τι μετα απο τι; Πηρα τηλεφωνο το 13888, ζητησα προισταμενο, αρ θεσης, ονομα, αναγνωριστικό κωδικο ηχογράφησης κλησης, τους ενημερωσα οτι εχω το δικαιωμα να επικαλεστω γραπτως για καθε νομιμη χρηση οτι μου αναφερουν και ρωτησα πολυ απλα γιατι υπαρχει αυτη η βλαβη οπου εχω ξαναδηλωσει και υποθετικα την εφτιαξαν. Εκει κατευθειαν μου ειπαν, σας αφηνουμε ατελως και εχει προβλημα ο bonding server, γιατι του εχουμε βαλει οριο. :P :P :P

Δεν πρεπει κανεναν μας να τον ενδιαφερει η λεξη bonding server. Δεν θα γινουμε τεχνικοι, ειναι δουλεια της cosmote να προσφερει υπηρεσιες, οχι του πελατη.

----------


## ors_86

Αν τους ζήτησες όλα όσα αναφέρεις νομίζω πως καταλαβαίνω γιατί σου ζήτησαν να φύγεις..  :Whip: 

- πλάκα κάνω, μην παρεξηγηθώ -

Σε επικοινωνία που είχα νωρίτερα, για να ενημερωθώ για την βλάβη που έχω δηλώσει πριν κάνα 2 βδομάδες, με ενημέρωσαν πως το ζήτημα είναι γνωστό, και η "βλάβη" που έχω δηλώσει αφορά το γνωστό ζήτημα. Είναι υπαιτιότητα bonding server, και οι τεχνικοί το γνωρίζουν και προσπαθούν να το επιλύσουν.

----------


## HMMYtasion

Άρα αυτό που μας νοιάζει από δω και πέρα είναι να μαθουμε αν θα συνεχισει αυτο το όριο να υπάρχει, κι αν οντως οφειλεται σε πρόβλημα. Για να ξέρουμε αν θα κρατήσουμε την υπηρεσία ή οχι...


edit: Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση ors_86

----------


## pier88

> Άρα αυτό που μας νοιάζει από δω και πέρα είναι να μαθουμε αν θα συνεχισει αυτο το όριο να υπάρχει, κι αν οντως οφειλεται σε πρόβλημα. Για να ξέρουμε αν θα κρατήσουμε την υπηρεσία ή οχι...
> 
> 
> edit: Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση ors_86


Κανένας απο την cosmote δεν θα επιβεβαιώσει κατι τέτοιο ώστε να έχουμε το δικαίωμα να φύγουμε.

----------


## ors_86

Παρότι η υπηρεσία έχει ζήτημα, μέσα μου χάρηκα σε ένα βαθμό όταν άκουσα ότι το ζήτημα είναι γνωστό, το έχουν αρκετοί, και ότι οι τεχνικοί είναι ενήμεροι και προσπαθούν να το επιλύσουν.

Πολύ καλύτερο πιστεύω από τις προηγούμενες ενημερώσεις που ήταν για αλλαγή εξοπλισμού ή μετρήσεις..

----------


## nikolaos91

Καλησπερα σε ολους
Μολις εβαλα και εγω το speed booster και εχω μια ερωτηση διαβασα εδω στο φορουμ οτι μπορεις να του βαλεις κεραιες απο πισω μπορει καποιος να με βοηθήσει στο που μπαινουν γιατι βλεπω απο πισω ενα πλαστικο καπακι αλλα δεν μπορω να το ανοιξω.

----------


## pier88

> Καλησπερα σε ολους
> Μολις εβαλα και εγω το speed booster και εχω μια ερωτηση διαβασα εδω στο φορουμ οτι μπορεις να του βαλεις κεραιες απο πισω μπορει καποιος να με βοηθήσει στο που μπαινουν γιατι βλεπω απο πισω ενα πλαστικο καπακι αλλα δεν μπορω να το ανοιξω.


Απλά άνοιξε το καπάκι που βλέπεις αν και δε νομιζω ότι λειτουργούν.

----------


## nikolaos91

ευχαριστω για το μυνημα τελικα το καταφερα και το ανοιξα

----------


## puntomania

Έστειλα και εγώ μήνυμα σήμερα μέσω της σελίδας τους.. Για να κάνω διακοπή ατελώς κτλ.... να δούμε τι θα μου απαντήσουν.


Στο φίλο που ρωτγσε5για εξ. Κεραίες... Εγώ που έβαλα... Δεν είχα διαφορα.

----------


## nikolaos91

ξερει κανεις ποιο ειναι το τελευταιο firmware που εχουν βγαλει εμενα μου λεει οτι εχω αυτο
Software version: V100R017C10SPC018

στη σελιδα τους εχουν ενα αρχειο με το παρακατω ονομα HUAWEI_HA35_10_10V100R001C78B014_main_lte.bin

----------


## mikthegreek

Και στο δικό μου την ίδια έκδοση έχει σε firmware προσπάθησα να φορτώσω την έκδοση από το site αλλα δεν το δεχεται

----------


## pier88

> ευχαριστω για το μυνημα τελικα το καταφερα και το ανοιξα


Πες μας μόνο αν θα δουλέψει να ξέρουμε.

- - - Updated - - -




> Έστειλα και εγώ μήνυμα σήμερα μέσω της σελίδας τους.. Για να κάνω διακοπή ατελώς κτλ.... να δούμε τι θα μου απαντήσουν.
> 
> 
> Στο φίλο που ρωτγσε5για εξ. Κεραίες... Εγώ που έβαλα... Δεν είχα διαφορα.


κι εγώ δοκίμασα κεραίες χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Pixel Fuzz

Καλησπέρα και από έμενα.
Home Booster παθόν από την 1η μέρα (τον Σεπτέμβριο το έβαλα).
Κάθε μέρα από τις 19:00 και μετά μέχρι τα ξημερώματα μηδέν ταχύτητα... Ούτε αυτή της DSL που κλειδώνει το modem.
Κάθε βδομάδα τηλ. στο 13888 άλλα τίποτα. Κάνουν τις πάπιες. Μια φόρα μου είπαν να βγάζω το modem κάθε 2 μέρες από την πρίζα για να ξεκουράζετε.

----------


## pier88

> Καλησπέρα και από έμενα.
> Home Booster παθόν από την 1η μέρα (τον Σεπτέμβριο το έβαλα).
> Κάθε μέρα από τις 19:00 και μετά μέχρι τα ξημερώματα μηδέν ταχύτητα... Ούτε αυτή της DSL που κλειδώνει το modem.
> Κάθε βδομάδα τηλ. στο 13888 άλλα τίποτα. Κάνουν τις πάπιες. Μια φόρα μου είπαν να βγάζω το modem κάθε 2 μέρες από την πρίζα για να ξεκουράζετε.


Και γιατί το κρατάς;

----------


## Pixel Fuzz

Γιατί είμαι σε νησί. Δεν μπορώ να πάω σε άλλο παροχο. Και τις λίγες φορές που δουλεύει το χρειάζομαι για την εργασία μου.

----------


## pier88

> Γιατί είμαι σε νησί. Δεν μπορώ να πάω σε άλλο παροχο. Και τις λίγες φορές που δουλεύει το χρειάζομαι για την εργασία μου.


μα σου κόβει και την adsl που έχεις.

----------


## DoSMaN

> [...]Μια φόρα μου είπαν να βγάζω το modem κάθε 2 μέρες από την πρίζα για να ξεκουράζετε.


Ας κρατήσουμε αυτό εδώ για το τεχνικό κομμάτι της cOTE...
Λευτεριά στα ρούτερ της σκλαβιάς και των κατέργων...!!!

----------


## Pixel Fuzz

> Ας κρατήσουμε αυτό εδώ για το τεχνικό κομμάτι της cOTE...
> Λευτεριά στα ρούτερ της σκλαβιάς και των κατέργων...!!!


Και εγώ λυπήθηκα, του έβαλα και ένα μαξιλαράκι να γέρνει όταν κουράζετε υπερβολικά.
Πέρα από την πλάκα όταν μου το είπε αυτό η τηλεφωνήτρια της Cosmote με είδε η γυναικά μου και νόμιζε ότι έπαθα εγκεφαλικό.

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ πάντως πριν βάλω το VoIP το έκλεινα κάθε βράδυ για να κρυώνει κυρίως..  :Razz: 
και όχι μόνο..  :Cool: 

Μερικά ρούτερ ζεσταίνονται πιο πολύ από άλλα..
Του ΟΤΕ τώρα δεν ζεσταίνεται διαίτερα βλέπω.

Ξέρω ιστορίες για ρούτερ που τα έπαιξαν λόγω συνεχούς θέρμανσης τους.

----------


## pier88

> Εγώ πάντως πριν βάλω το VoIP το έκλεινα κάθε βράδυ για να κρυώνει κυρίως.. 
> και όχι μόνο.. 
> 
> Μερικά ρούτερ ζεσταίνονται πιο πολύ από άλλα..
> Του ΟΤΕ τώρα δεν ζεσταίνεται διαίτερα βλέπω.
> 
> Ξέρω ιστορίες για ρούτερ που τα έπαιξαν λόγω συνεχούς θέρμανσης τους.


Κι όταν έβαλες το voip,τέλος;Άρχισαν τα προβλήματα;

----------


## Iris07

Όχι δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα..
έτσι κι αλλιώς πρέπει να είναι συνέχεια ανοικτό τώρα για να δουλεύει το τηλ.

Πάντως 1 φορά την εβδομάδα ίσως του κάνω ένα restart εάν δω κάπου κανένα κόλλημα
στο σερφάρισμα..

----------


## Chucklenuts

Να επιβεβαιώσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου "το χάλι" με τις ταχύτητες.
Από περίπου στις 20:00 και έως τα μεσάνυχτα η ταχύτητα μειώνεται δραματικά σε D: 1-2Μbit/s. Το UP δεν φαίνεται να επηρεάζεται και πολύ αφού παραμένει περίπου στα 4-5Mbit/s. Μετά τα μεσάνυχτα "ως δια μαγείας" επανέρχεται σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα. Έχω δηλώσει ήδη βλάβη, το πρόβλημα είναι γνωστό απ' ότι μου είπαν, εμένα όμως δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν είναι γνωστό ή άγνωστο. Αμ θα πληρώνω παραπάνω, αμ θα έχω και χειρότερη ταχύτητα τις ώρες που με ενδιαφέρει (αιχμής), από αυτή που είχα πριν;
Με τον παλιό εξοπλισμό (Speedport Entry) (ενεργοποιημένο το VoiP) έπαιζα D: 10-12Mbit/s

----------


## vfragos

> Να επιβεβαιώσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου "το χάλι" με τις ταχύτητες.
> Από περίπου στις 20:00 και έως τα μεσάνυχτα η ταχύτητα μειώνεται δραματικά σε D: 1-2Μbit/s. Το UP δεν φαίνεται να επηρεάζεται και πολύ αφού παραμένει περίπου στα 4-5Mbit/s. Μετά τα μεσάνυχτα "ως δια μαγείας" επανέρχεται σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα. Έχω δηλώσει ήδη βλάβη, το πρόβλημα είναι γνωστό απ' ότι μου είπαν, εμένα όμως δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν είναι γνωστό ή άγνωστο. Αμ θα πληρώνω παραπάνω, αμ θα έχω και χειρότερη ταχύτητα τις ώρες που με ενδιαφέρει (αιχμής), από αυτή που είχα πριν;
> Με τον παλιό εξοπλισμό (Speedport Entry) (ενεργοποιημένο το VoiP) έπαιζα D: 10-12Mbit/s


Το UP σου δουλεύει 4-5mbit σε κανονικες συνθήκες όταν πας π.χ. να κανεις κάτι upload εσύ ή μόνο στις μετρήσεις σε κάποιο speedtest το βλέπεις;

----------


## venejo

Δε καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχετε κολλήσει με το θέμα ώρα τη στιγμή μάλιστα σε εμένα
με διαφορετικές εταιρίες και σε σπίτια με διαφορά 200+ χιλιομέτρων είχα (και έχω) το ίδιο
θέμα και στη DSL γραμμή. Το θες 19:00-23:00 ή 20:00-00:00 είναι στανταράκι. Μου κάνει εντύπωση
βέβαια το γεγονός ότι "όλοι μπαίνουν εκείνες τις ώρες" και να μην έχουν θέματα και άλλες μέρες και ώρες.

----------


## pier88

Καλημέρα παιδιά.Επειδή είμαι ανήσυχος άνθρωπος είπα να ασχοληθώ με το ρούτερ γιατί κάτι δεν μου άρεσε.Στο δωμάτιο που το έχω το σήμα ειναι από 42-45.Ψάχνοντας βρήκα ένα σημείο που μου έδινε 53 excellent,ok λέω εδώ είμαστε και το άφησα εκει και ηταν πάντα στο 52-53 και δεν ασχολήθηκα πάλι.Οπως είπα κάτι με έτρωγε γιατί παρόλο που είχα καλό σήμα επιτέλους το download ηταν μέτριο,από 20 εως 25.Αρχισα να αλλάζω θέση στο ρούτερ και να μετράω,αλλαγή θέσης και speedtest συνέχεια.Ξαφνικά το download πηγε στο 53mbps και το σήμα μαντέψτε,που ήταν;Στο 42 strong.Αρα λοιπόν δεν παίζει ρόλο το σήμα,αυτό είναι απλά μία ένδειξη της στάθμης του σήματος όμως γιά να δουλεύει καλα χρειάζεται και καλη ποιότητα σήματος και κάποια αλλά που τα διάβασα αλλά δεν ξέρω να σας τα πω.Ειναι συνδυασμός όλων γι αυτό προτείνω να κατεβάσετε μια εφαρμογη στο κινητό σας που λέγετε cellmapper,υπάρχουν κι άλλες απλά εγω αυτή χρησιμοποίησα,και να κάνετε τεστ ώστε να βρείτε την τέλεια θέση για την περίπτωσή σας.Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που ξέρει από δίκτυα κινητής ας μας διαφωτίσει.Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## venejo

Εντάξει με το σήμα το έψαξα κι εγώ που είμαι 2 στα 3 (43) Strong.
Αυτό έλειπε να ήθελε 3 στα 3 για να δουλέψει. εδώ και στα κινητά με μία πάυλα στις 4 κατεβάζεις αρκετά
καλά. Πάντως το γύρισα σε δοκιμή στο 3G (3/3)αλλά φευ. Όπως και σε παραδίπλα σημείο όπου σε 4g ήταν 3/3
αλλά πάλι σιγά. Μπορεί να έχεις τους μεγαλύτερους σε διαμέτρημα σωλήνες νερού. Αν δεν έχεις νερό να διοχετεύσεις
και το δίνεις σταγόνα σταγόνα γεια!

----------


## alkis13

> Αν τους ζήτησες όλα όσα αναφέρεις νομίζω πως καταλαβαίνω γιατί σου ζήτησαν να φύγεις.. 
> 
> - πλάκα κάνω, μην παρεξηγηθώ -
> 
> Σε επικοινωνία που είχα νωρίτερα, για να ενημερωθώ για την βλάβη που έχω δηλώσει πριν κάνα 2 βδομάδες, με ενημέρωσαν πως το ζήτημα είναι γνωστό, και η "βλάβη" που έχω δηλώσει αφορά το γνωστό ζήτημα. Είναι υπαιτιότητα bonding server, και οι τεχνικοί το γνωρίζουν και προσπαθούν να το επιλύσουν.


Δεν παρεξηγήθηκα, αλλά θεωρω αφελές να μην κάνει ο καθένας το ιδιο.
Δηλαδη σε καθε υπαλληλο θα λεω τα ιδια; Δε γινεται, θα αναλαβει ενας υπαλληλος να μου το φτιαξει ονομαστικα. Εαν δεν μπορει, θα με συνδεσει με εναν προϊστάμενο ονομαστικα όπου θα αναλαβει αυτος το προβλημα μου. Σε περιπτωση που διορθωθει η βλαβη "ψευδώς" κατευθείαν θα πέσει τηλέφωνο να την ξαναανοίξουν και κατευθειαν e-mail στη cosmote (εχει μια φορμα επικοινωνιας) οπου θα παραθετω τη ψευδη διοθρωση της βλαβης.

Εαν εχουν προβλημα επικοινωνιας τα διαφορα τμηματα στη cosmote, λυπαμαι αλλα δεν ειμαι συμβουλος σχεσεων.

----------


## Chucklenuts

> Το UP σου δουλεύει 4-5mbit σε κανονικες συνθήκες όταν πας π.χ. να κανεις κάτι upload εσύ ή μόνο στις μετρήσεις σε κάποιο speedtest το βλέπεις;


Στις μετρήσεις αναφέρομαι. 




> Δε καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχετε κολλήσει με το θέμα ώρα τη στιγμή μάλιστα σε εμένα
> με διαφορετικές εταιρίες και σε σπίτια με διαφορά 200+ χιλιομέτρων είχα (και έχω) το ίδιο
> θέμα και στη DSL γραμμή. Το θες 19:00-23:00 ή 20:00-00:00 είναι στανταράκι. Μου κάνει εντύπωση
> βέβαια το γεγονός ότι "όλοι μπαίνουν εκείνες τις ώρες" και να μην έχουν θέματα και άλλες μέρες και ώρες.


Έχουμε κολλήσει, ή μάλλον έχω κολλήσει - δεν μπορώ να μιλάω για τους υπόλοιπους - γιατί υπογράφω μια σύμβαση με διετή δέσμευση στα +10€ το μήνα για να έχω καλύτερες ταχύτητες και αντί αυτού έχω χειρότερες απ' ότι είχα πριν. Θα μου πεις ΟΚ φιλαράκι υπαναχώρηση ξέρεις τι σημαίνει; Ξέρω και τι σημαίνει υπαναχώρηση και εναντίωση κλπ. δεν είναι το θέμα μου εκεί όμως. Το θέμα μου είναι να έχω καλύτερες ταχύτητες μιας και VDSL δεν βλέπω σύντομα. Ασχολούμαι με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα ακόμη, και δεν έχω υπαναχωρήσει ή προβεί σε δήλωση εναντίωσης, μπας και βρεθεί μια λύση ή έστω ένα workaround μέχρι να δούμε τι θα γίνει. Στην τελική βέβαια, και εφόσον δεν βρεθεί κάποια ικανοποιητική λύση/workaround, θα αναγκαστώ να επιστρέψω τα πάντα πίσω. 

Σε ότι αφορά *δοκιμές* τις οποίες έκανα, με τη σειρά που τις έκανα και *δεν είχαν κανένα αποτέλεσμα*, δηλαδή το πρόβλημα του D: 1-2Mbit/s παρέμεινε, είναι οι παρακάτω. _Ίσως βοηθήσουν άλλους (ή και τους τεχνικούς της COSMOTE) για καλύτερο debugging_. 

Απενεργοποίηση του MobileΑπενεργοποίηση του ADSLΑλλαγή των DNS στις συνδέσεις (όχι μόνο στον DHCP server)Επανεκκίνηση του RouterΑλλαγή του Mobile Mode σε 4G Only Δημιουργία φίλτρου και exclude από το Bonding 2-3 συσκευώνΑφαίρεση του Spliter και σύνδεση του καλωδίου απευθείαςReset στο RouterΑφαίρεση - Επανατοποθέτηση κάρτας SIM

----------


## manospcistas

Έχει βρεθεί το πρόβλημα. Λίγη υπομονή ακόμα, δε χρειάζεται να ταλαιπωρείστε με την τεχνική υποστήριξη, ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει για όλους.

----------


## vfragos

> Έχει βρεθεί το πρόβλημα. Υπομονή μέχρι τις 25/1. Λίγη υπομονή ακόμα, δε χρειάζεται να ταλαιπωρείστε με την τεχνική υποστήριξη, ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει για όλους.


Από την απάντηση σου φαίνεται να ξέρεις κάτι που οι υπόλοιποι δεν ξέρουμε. Μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος; Επίσης υπάρχει πρόβλημα μόνιμο με το upload, ενώ σε speedtest φαίνεται να δουλεύει, σε πραγματικές συνθήκες δεν δουλεύει ποτέ, έχουμε ταχύτητες adsl, με το ζόρι 1mbit up και αυτό σκάρτο, (όσοι έχουν adsl) για να δουλέψει σε πραγματικές συνθήκες ανακάλυψα την "αλχημεία" πριν ξεκινήσω το upload να "πιέσω" την γραμμή σε download. Δεν πιστεύω ότι δεν γνωρίζουν και το πρόβλημα με το upload, θα το φτιάξουν και αυτό; Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τυχόν διευκρινήσεις.

----------


## venejo

Ελπίζω πέραν του Bonding server να φταίει και τπτ άλλο, βλέπε βάζω κόφτη, κλπ από μεριά της cosmote γιατί
δε ξέρω τι μπορεί όντως να σηκώσει η εκάστοτε κεραία της και στο σύνολο η εταιρία. Εδώ σε μέρη με πολύ κόσμο
και ώρες ώρες σέρνεται μέχρι αδείας. VDSL και σε μένα δεν, καθώς μάλλον βρίσκομαι σε μαύρη τρύπα άσχετα αν οι
τριγύρω μου έχουν και ενώ στην αρχή ειχα αρνηθεί το speed booster στην αρχή όταν ξαναρώτησα τέλος του έτους,
το πήρα με +6,50€ (υπ' όψιν ότι θα το πήρα και άλλοι πολλοί).
Θέλω να δω βέβαια, γιατί εκεί είναι και το όλο θέμα, στο τέλος του μήνα τι θα έχω/ει καταναλώσει απ' τα 100gb.

----------


## matkatis

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Παθόν και εγώ με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα του speedbooster τις νυχτερινές ώρες στην περιοχή της Χαλκίδας. 40-5- mbs από το  πρωί εως τις 7-8 το απόγευμα και από εκει και μετά μέχρι τις 12-1 τα μεσάνυχτα μαύρα σκοτάδια 1-2 mbps. Το πήρα χαμπάρι στις 9/12 αλλά νόμιζα ότι ήταν δικό μου πρόβλημα μέχρι που μου ήρθε φλασιά εχθές και το googleαρα και κατάλαβα ότι είναι γενικό το θέμα. Σε σημερινή λοιπόν επικοινωνία με την cosmote και αφού τους τα έψαλλα γιατί δεν μου λέτε ότι είναι γενικό το θέμα και πρέπει να το ανακαλύψω μόνος μου , μου είπαν ότι μπορώ να φύγω από την υπηρεσία αν θέλω χωρίς κάποια υποχρέωση  και ότι αν μείνω θα υπάρξει έκπτωση στο λογαριασμό όταν αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη , για την οποία παρεπιμπτώντως μου είπε ότι είναι προτεραιότητα για τους τεχνικούς γιατί έχει γίνει χαμός από τα τηλεφωνήματα, και το ύψος της θα υπολογιστεί από την χρονική διάρκεια της βλάβης. Τελικά είπα να περιμένω λίγο ακόμα να δώ μπάς και φτιαχτεί

----------


## manospcistas

Δεν πρόκειται πάντως για κόφτη αλλά για βλάβη που πιάνει μεγάλη μερίδα των boosters. More info soon και πάντα με επιφύλαξη.

----------


## vfragos

> Δεν πρόκειται πάντως για κόφτη αλλά για βλάβη που πιάνει μεγάλη μερίδα των boosters. More info soon και πάντα με επιφύλαξη.


Ευχαριστούμε, για το θέμα του upload που είναι μόνιμο, έχει ακουστεί τίποτα ή κάνουν ότι δεν υπάρχει κάν πρόβλημα;

----------


## manospcistas

Οτιδήποτε πρόβλημα παρατηρούμε σαν συνδρομητές, καλό είναι να το δηλώνουμε *αναλυτικά* και να ζητάμε να *καταγράφεται* ακριβώς, ώστε και οι άνθρωποι που τα διαχειρίζονται να γνωρίζουν ακριβώς τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει και υπό ποιες συνθήκες παρουσιάζεται. Είναι μια υπηρεσία αρκετά πολύπλοκη και σίγουρα δεν είναι εύκολη η βλαβοδιαχείριση της.

Κάποια ημερομηνία που αναγράφεται παραπάνω παρακαλώ να αγνοηθεί για να αποφύγουμε παρεξηγήσεις.

----------


## puntomania

> Οτιδήποτε πρόβλημα παρατηρούμε σαν συνδρομητές, καλό είναι να το δηλώνουμε *αναλυτικά* και να ζητάμε να *καταγράφεται* ακριβώς, ώστε και οι άνθρωποι που τα διαχειρίζονται να γνωρίζουν ακριβώς τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει και υπό ποιες συνθήκες παρουσιάζεται. Είναι μια υπηρεσία αρκετά πολύπλοκη και σίγουρα δεν είναι εύκολη η βλαβοδιαχείριση της.
> 
> Κάποια ημερομηνία που αναγράφεται παραπάνω παρακαλώ να αγνοηθεί για να αποφύγουμε παρεξηγήσεις.




και εμείς δηλαδή... πρέπει να πληρώνουμε...για κάτι που δεν ξέρουν πως να φτιάξουν? οταν θες να βγάλεις κάτι νέο... βγάλτω πιλοτικά να το τσεκάρις κτλ... και μετά εμπορικά!!!

----------


## pier88

Το πρόβλημα είναι κατά βάση σε γραμμές voip.Όσα booster είναι με την κλασσική τηλεφωνία λειτουργούν από όσο ξέρω.

----------


## Chucklenuts

> Το πρόβλημα είναι κατά βάση σε γραμμές voip.Όσα booster είναι με την κλασσική τηλεφωνία λειτουργούν από όσο ξέρω.


Από αυτό που λες καταλαβαίνω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την υπηρεσία ή τον εξοπλισμό συνδυαστικά με το Hybrid/Booster και το VoIP.
Ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα με τον παλιό εξοπλισμό (speedport entry ii), σε VoIP ήμουν και τότε.

_Μπορεί άραγε κάποιος να γυρίσει από VoIP σε απλή γραμμή;_  :Thinking: 

Αν είναι το πρώτο (υπηρεσία) φαντάζομαι θα μπορέσουν να το διορθώσουν εξ αποστάσεως. Αν όμως είναι το δεύτερο, τότε δεν βλέπω λύση σύντομα.




> Κάποια ημερομηνία που αναγράφεται παραπάνω παρακαλώ να αγνοηθεί για να αποφύγουμε παρεξηγήσεις.


 :OK:

----------


## pier88

> Από αυτό που λες καταλαβαίνω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την υπηρεσία ή τον εξοπλισμό συνδυαστικά με το Hybrid/Booster και το VoIP.
> Ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα με τον παλιό εξοπλισμό (speedport entry ii), σε VoIP ήμουν και τότε.
> 
> _Μπορεί άραγε κάποιος να γυρίσει από VoIP σε απλή γραμμή;_ 
> 
> Αν είναι το πρώτο (υπηρεσία) φαντάζομαι θα μπορέσουν να το διορθώσουν εξ αποστάσεως. Αν όμως είναι το δεύτερο, τότε δεν βλέπω λύση σύντομα.


Το 2ο μάλλον.Δεν γίνεται επιστροφή στην παλιά τηλεφωνία πλέον,μόνο αν έρθει τεχνικός πεδίου και αποφασίσει οτι πρέπει να γίνει η αλλαγή αλλά δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει τέτοια πιθανότητα.

----------


## macro

Εχω βαλει booster σε pstn γραμμη.................. τα ιδια ακριβως.

----------


## alkis13

Δε θελει πολλά σενάρια για το τι δε δουλευει. Εχει μπει καποιος περιορισμος σε bonding server, οπως και αν γινεται αυτο.

Το χαζο της υποθεσης, ειναι οτι θα μπορουσαν αυτες τις ωρες που ριχνουν το 4g τα 2mbps να μην υπηρχε καθολου και να υπηρχε μονο η ταχυτητα adsl, ετσι δε θα γκρινιαζαμε τοσο. Θα ειχαμε απλο adsl/vdsl.

----------


## newbye

"Κάποιο λάκκο έχει η φάβα..."

Ο παρακάνω ισχυρισμός της cosmote δεν ισχύει πλέον. Αν για κάποιο λόγο έχει πρόβλημα η ADSL, δεν θα δώσει internet ούτε από το 4G. Δούλευε όμως κανονικά και μόνο του το 4G (χωρίς ADSL internet) μέχρι τα μέσα Δεκεμβρίου.

----------


## matkatis

> "Κάποιο λάκκο έχει η φάβα..."
> 
> Ο παρακάνω ισχυρισμός της cosmote δεν ισχύει πλέον. Αν για κάποιο λόγο έχει πρόβλημα η ADSL, δεν θα δώσει internet ούτε από το 4G. Δούλευε όμως κανονικά και μόνο του το 4G (χωρίς ADSL internet) μέχρι τα μέσα Δεκεμβρίου.


Εμένα πάντως φίλε μου μέχρι την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή είχα internet  μόνο από το 4g , με το γνωστό προβλημα, χωρίς καθόλου τηλέφωνο και adsl  γιατί είχε κοπεί το καλώδιο από πτώση δέντρου.

----------


## newbye

Είχες καλές ταχύτητες ή σε έκοβε στα 2mbps; Θα είναι και θέμα κεραίας ανά περιοχή. Γιατί βλέπω ότι τα βράδια ή όταν δεν έχω καλές ταχύτητες το σήμα 4G κάνει βουτιά, χωρίς να αλλάξω το Βooster θέση. Εδώ μπορείτε να βρείτε τις κεραίες τις περιοχή σας και να κατευθύνεται αναλόγως το Booster.

----------


## kourkos

Μετα την απογοητευση απο Cyta εψαξα για αλλαγη παροχου . Στο καταστημα οτε στην Βεροια με εδινε το Speed Booster στα 8 ευρω και με οριο τα 100Gb . Πηγα σε Γερμανο και το εδινε στα 6,50 ευρω και χωρις οριο τα 100Gb . Σημα ειμαι στο 48 . Καποιες στιγμες το σημα ειναι στις 3 γραμμες καποιες στις 2 

Απλα απο οσο εχω ακουσει κ μου ειπαν στο τεχνικο τμημα του οτε στην Βεροια , αν φτασεις το οριο 100Gb μετα δουλευεις με την κανονικη ταχυτητα που κλειδωνεις .

----------


## newbye

Καλορίζικο, είσαι τυχερός που πέτυχες την προσφορά των 6,5€. Μετά το όριο των 100GB θα κλειδώνεις στα 15mbps (απεριόριστα) από 4G + ADSL.  Κάνε μια μέτρηση να δούμε πως τα πάει η Βέροια!

----------


## kourkos

> Καλορίζικο, είσαι τυχερός που πέτυχες την προσφορά των 6,5€. Μετά το όριο των 100GB θα κλειδώνεις στα 15mbps (απεριόριστα) από 4G + ADSL.  Κάνε μια μέτρηση να δούμε πως τα πάει η Βέροια!


Σε ευχαριστω φιλος . εχει κανενα αξιοπιστο σαητ για μετρηση ; Επισης μου ειπαν οτι το μπουστερ σου δινει +60 . αλλα το θεμα ειναι να το μετρησω καπως να δω ποσο φτανει

----------


## newbye

> Σε ευχαριστω φιλος . εχει κανενα αξιοπιστο σαητ για μετρηση ; Επισης μου ειπαν οτι το μπουστερ σου δινει +60 . αλλα το θεμα ειναι να το μετρησω καπως να δω ποσο φτανει


https://www.nperf.com/en/
http://www.speedtest.net/

----------


## kourkos

> https://www.nperf.com/en/
> http://www.speedtest.net/






Βασικα μου ειπαν το μπουστερ ξεκιναει να δουλευει απο την στιγμη που δεν σου φτανει η υπαρχουσα ταχυτητα . τωρα στις μετρησεις αυτες που εκανα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι καλες η οχι

----------


## newbye

Το αν είναι καλές ή όχι, εξαρτάται από τις ταχύτητες που είχες πριν βάλεις το Βooster. Γενικά εσύ κατάλαβες διαφορά στη γενική χρήση που κάνεις;

----------


## pier88

> Βασικα μου ειπαν το μπουστερ ξεκιναει να δουλευει απο την στιγμη που δεν σου φτανει η υπαρχουσα ταχυτητα . τωρα στις μετρησεις αυτες που εκανα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι καλες η οχι


Ποιά είναι η ταχύτητα της adsl που έχεις;

----------


## kourkos

> Ποιά είναι η ταχύτητα της adsl που έχεις;


κλειδωνω στα 13

----------


## pier88

> κλειδωνω στα 13


Oπότε το booster ανοίγει γύρω στο 10-11,άλλαξε θέση στο router και κάνε speedtest να δεις που παίζει καλύτερα.Τουλάχιστον εσύ δεν έχεις το γενικό πρόβλημα.

----------


## fdlap

Μόνο σε μένα πάει καλά σήμερα το booster? 8:44 και φθάνω στα  65mbps

----------


## pier88

> Μόνο σε μένα πάει καλά σήμερα το booster? 8:44 και φθάνω στα  65mbps


vdsl έχεις;

----------


## newbye

Και σε μένα έχει πιάσει 60mbps με 3mbps DSL. Τώρα που βρέχει πάλι καλά είμαστε...

----------


## pier88

Κι εγώ με βροχή και μακρινό server καλά είμαι.Αdsl 15mbps.

----------


## DrB

Αν και εχει ειπωθεί ηδη ….. να το ξαναπω …..

Ετσι όπως ειναι τωρα (με όλα τα προβληματα) υπαρχει το σοβαρο πρόβλημα με το upload. Απο ότι φενεται το 4G γινεται triggered γυρω στα 80% download της ADSL/VDSL. Τοτε ανοιγει και το 4G upload. Κανονικα το upload πρεπει να γινεται triggered απο το load του upload. Ετσι όπως ειναι τωρα ειναι αχρηστο !

Ελπιζω όταν το φτιαξουν να δουλεψει σωστα και το upload.

----------


## fdlap

> vdsl έχεις;


nai vdsl sta 35mbps

----------


## Chucklenuts

Σαν κάτι να έγινε σήμερα, σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες ημέρες. Φτου-Φτου μη το ματιάξω.



Δοκίμασα και Download-Upload files 500+ ΜΒ και οι ταχύτητες ισχύουν. Ξέρω γω, έχει τρομάξει το μάτι μου τις τελευταίες ημέρες.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μετα την απογοητευση απο Cyta εψαξα για αλλαγη παροχου . Στο καταστημα οτε στην Βεροια με εδινε το Speed Booster στα 8 ευρω και με οριο τα 100Gb . Πηγα σε Γερμανο και το εδινε στα 6,50 ευρω *και χωρις οριο τα 100Gb* . Σημα ειμαι στο 48 . Καποιες στιγμες το σημα ειναι στις 3 γραμμες καποιες στις 2 
> 
> Απλα απο οσο εχω ακουσει κ μου ειπαν στο τεχνικο τμημα του οτε στην Βεροια , *αν φτασεις το οριο 100Gb μετα δουλευεις με την κανονικη ταχυτητα που κλειδωνεις* .


Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις και μόνος σου τι γίνεται έτσι; Αυτό το χάλι ότι άλλα σου λένε στην αρχή και μετά κάτι άλλο κρύβεται από πίσω δεν έχει τελειωμό (και δε μιλάω μόνο για Cosmote). 
Φυσικά και υπάρχει όριο ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ, διότι αυτό μας ενδιαφέρει και όχι η θεωρία. Το να λέμε τον Γιάννη Γιαννάκη δεν ωφελεί σε τίποτα. 

Για τσέκαρε τώρα και τα 6,50€. Μήπως είναι προ-φόρων και χωρίς τέλη ; μήπως η ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΤΙΜΗ είναι περίπου 10€. Τσέκαρε το γιατί κι εμένα άλλα μου έλεγαν στο τηλέφωνο (κάπου 6,74 κάτι) και τελικά έμαθα ότι "τηλεφωνικά αναφέρουν τη τιμή χωρίς φόρους και τέλη". 
Ότι να' ναι  :Whistle:

----------


## kourkos

> Σαν κάτι να έγινε σήμερα, σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες ημέρες. Φτου-Φτου μη το ματιάξω.
> 
> 
> 
> Δοκίμασα και Download-Upload files 500+ ΜΒ και οι ταχύτητες ισχύουν. Ξέρω γω, έχει τρομάξει το μάτι μου τις τελευταίες ημέρες.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Φυσικα κ θα το τσεκαρω . Στον Γερμανο ειπαν , επισης , δωρεαν μεταφορα . Και βλεπω σημερα στο λογαριασμο την εχει βαλει . Βεβαια μου ειπανε στον Γερμανο πως αν το δω να το βαζει να περασω να το αφαιρέσει

----------


## vfragos

> Αν και εχει ειπωθεί ηδη ….. να το ξαναπω …..
> 
> Ετσι όπως ειναι τωρα (με όλα τα προβληματα) υπαρχει το σοβαρο πρόβλημα με το upload. Απο ότι φενεται το 4G γινεται triggered γυρω στα 80% download της ADSL/VDSL. Τοτε ανοιγει και το 4G upload. Κανονικα το upload πρεπει να γινεται triggered απο το load του upload. Ετσι όπως ειναι τωρα ειναι αχρηστο !
> 
> Ελπιζω όταν το φτιαξουν να δουλεψει σωστα και το upload.


Αυτό ακριβώς, με την ελπίδα μόνο δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Πάρτε τηλέφωνο να το δηλώσετε ως βλάβη μέχρι να το φτιάξουν. Εγώ έχω πάρει ήδη. 
Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι σε μετρήσεις speedtest δουλεύει κανονικά και το upload, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έχουν κάνει.

----------


## DrB

> Αυτό ακριβώς, με την ελπίδα μόνο δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Πάρτε τηλέφωνο να το δηλώσετε ως βλάβη μέχρι να το φτιάξουν. Εγώ έχω πάρει ήδη. 
> Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι σε μετρήσεις speedtest δουλεύει κανονικά και το upload, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έχουν κάνει.


Αυτό μαλλον γινεται γιατι το speedtest ελεχει (και κανει trigger το 4G) το download πρωτα … ?

----------


## vfragos

> Αυτό μαλλον γινεται γιατι το speedtest ελεχει (και κανει trigger το 4G) το download πρωτα … ?


Ναι αλλά οκ γίνεται το trigger στο download αλλά όταν ξεκινάει η μέτρηση του upload το download είναι μηδενικό, δεν υπάρχει trigger από εκεί λογικά.

----------


## DrB

> Ναι αλλά οκ γίνεται το trigger στο download αλλά όταν ξεκινάει η μέτρηση του upload το download είναι μηδενικό, δεν υπάρχει trigger από εκεί λογικά.


Ναι, αλλα υποθετω πως μετα το trigger, το 4G σταματάει κατι δευτερόλεπτα μετα το τελος της "ζητησης" ….. Αλλιως θα ηταν πρόβλημα για την λειτουργια γενικως εάν το σκεφτεις (ξαφνικο σταματηματα συνεχεια) ….. σιγουρα υπαρχει καποιο delay …..

----------


## macro

Αυτο με το trigger ή οποια αλλη λεξη που θα βρειτε και νομιζετε οτι γαμαει.......... σταματηστε το γιατι κλαιω και δε βλεπω απο τα δακρυα........... αν γινεται...... ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## puntomania

...δοκιμή τώρα... σκέτο το booster... (μετά απο ρεσταρτ)

----------


## MikePan01

To Μαυρο χαλι παραμένει. Η βλαβη παραμένει ανοιχτή μια εβδομαδα τωρα...

----------


## venejo

Trigger ξε-trigger εμένα τουλάχιστον δουλεύει οκ και τώρα  και πριν κάνα
2ωρο που το ξανασυζητούσατε και το είχα τρέξει με τα ίδια αποτελέσματα πάλι.

Update:
βέβαια μη νομίζετε πως σε άλλα site κατεβάζει έτσι. Καμία σχέση.
2 αρχεία που κατέβασα κατέβηκα με τα 2/3 της adsl. Ελπίζω να
μην δίνει προτεραιότητα ο Bondind server όταν βλέπει σελίδες μέτρησης...

----------


## Chucklenuts

> Σαν κάτι να έγινε σήμερα, σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες ημέρες. Φτου-Φτου μη το ματιάξω.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200785
> 
> Δοκίμασα και Download-Upload files 500+ ΜΒ και οι ταχύτητες ισχύουν. Ξέρω γω, έχει τρομάξει το μάτι μου τις τελευταίες ημέρες.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Και σήμερα καλά είμαστε. Τα ίδια με παραπάνω.
Το Upload κάποιες φορές φρακάρει, αλλά γενικά πάει καλά. Μιλάω για μεμονωμένα αρχεία, δεν έχω δοκιμάσει Torrent ακόμη.

----------


## alkis13

> Για τσέκαρε τώρα και τα 6,50€. Μήπως είναι προ-φόρων και χωρίς τέλη ; μήπως η ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΤΙΜΗ είναι περίπου 10€. Τσέκαρε το γιατί κι εμένα άλλα μου έλεγαν στο τηλέφωνο (κάπου 6,74 κάτι) και τελικά έμαθα ότι "τηλεφωνικά αναφέρουν τη τιμή χωρίς φόρους και τέλη". 
> Ότι να' ναι


όχι η τελική τιμή ηταν 4,74€ στο παγιο του booster και 2€ στο λογαριασμο σταθερης.

Σε πολλους ελεγαν αυτη τη τιμη και μετα διαμορφωνόταν στα 10€, οσοι δε το εψαξαν εμειναν στα 10€. Και εμενα το ιδιο ακριβως μου εκαναν. Βεβαια μου διορθωσαν το παγιο στο 2ο μηνα και ολα καλα.

----------


## djwarlock

Τώρα που το booster αφού τελειώσει τα 100gb, σου δίνει ταχύτητα από το 4g στα 15 συν την ταχύτητα που έχεις θα μπορείς να κάνεις αναβάθμιση σε HD αν έχεις cosmote tv μέσω ίντερνετ;

----------


## Chucklenuts

> Τώρα που το booster αφού τελειώσει τα 100gb, σου δίνει ταχύτητα από το 4g στα 15 συν την ταχύτητα που έχεις θα μπορείς να κάνεις αναβάθμιση σε HD αν έχεις cosmote tv μέσω ίντερνετ;


Με το booster; δε νομίζω. 
Η υπηρεσία είναι ασταθής ακόμη. Θα τη χαρακτήριζα άνετα Beta, για να μη πω Alpha.
Πληρώνουμε και στην ουσία είμαστε Beta Testers.  :Laughing:

----------


## DrB

Λοιπον, κατι κανουν σημερα … το bonding ειναι down (VDSL, LTE, Bonding tunnel).

Βλέποντας την συνδεση μου με VDSL μονο, στο upload ….. πιανω το maximum την γραμμης μου (4.5). Όταν το bonding δουλευει πιανει το πολύ 3.3 συνδιαστικα (τα οποια ερχονται απο την VDSL μιας και δεν ειναι σε triggered mode). Ειμαι εξωτερικο και μπαινω remotely για να βλεπω τι γινεται. Πρωτη φορα πληρωνω για να εχω πιο αργο connection παντως ….. Ελληνικη πατεντα !

----------


## newbye

Η πατέντα μόνο ελληνική δεν είναι, Γαλλία, Αυστρία, Γερμανία, Ισπανία... που αν ψάξεις και στα δικά τους forums τα ίδια ή παρόμοια προβλήματα. Απορώ όσοι έχετε VDSL γιατί μπήκατε σε αυτό το πακέτο.

----------


## puntomania

αυτή την στιγμή πως πάει? 

έκανα ένα τεστ τώρα...

----------


## newbye

Testing from OTEnet S.A. (94.69.125.226)...
Retrieving speedtest.net server list...
Selecting best server based on ping...
Hosted by Cosmote S.A. (Thessaloniki) [3.86 km]: 48.848 ms
Testing download speed
*Download: 25.62 Mbit/s*
Testing upload speed
*Upload: 4.95 Mbit/s*

DSL 3,2/0,2

----------


## puntomania

στο Layer2Bridging ξετσέκαρα την adsl & vdsl... αφού το έχω σκέτο... δεν ξέρω αν κάνει την διαφορά...






και στο Dynamic Routing έκανα το Operation: active και το Version: both βασικά τι κάνουν αυτά δεν κατάλαβα.

----------


## HMMYtasion

> αυτή την στιγμή πως πάει?


Ακριβώς τα ίδια και πριν αλλά και μετά τις αλλαγές που έχεις κανει. 1mbps down/ 0,6 mbps up

----------


## puntomania

του έκανα ρεσταρτ.... και ξανα έπεσε....



- - - Updated - - -

λες και έχουν βάλει queue στον bonding server....

- - - Updated - - -

τους πήρα τηλ να το δηλώσω βλάβη....

λίγο κουβέντα που κάναμε... το γνωρίζουν το πρόβλημα... και αποτι κατάλαβα... ψάχνουν για να βρουν τι φταίει... 


δηλώστε βλάβες... ανα 2 μέρες τηλ... να πιεστούν να το φτιάξουν!!!

----------


## venejo

Μόνο από το γεγονός ότι μου απομένουν ακόμα 65gb για φάγωμα μέχρι τις 27 του μήνα,
σε 3 μέρες δλδ, καταλαβαίνει κανείς τι γίνεται ή μάλλον τι ΔΕΝ γίνεται. cheers

----------


## vfragos

> Μόνο από το γεγονός ότι μου απομένουν ακόμα 65gb για φάγωμα μέχρι τις 27 του μήνα,
> σε 3 μέρες δλδ, καταλαβαίνει κανείς τι γίνεται ή μάλλον τι ΔΕΝ γίνεται. cheers


Εγώ σε 10 μέρες τα ξεκατίνιασα και με 14mbit adsl να βοηθάει! Το κακό είναι ότι 50gb έξτρα τα έχουν 16,5€ περίπου. Αν έδιναν 100gb σε αυτά τα λεφτά ίσως και να έβαζα. Το χοντρό πρόβλημα για εμένα είναι το upload, γενικά σε download δεν έχω παράπονο.

----------


## DrB

> Λοιπον, κατι κανουν σημερα … το bonding ειναι down (VDSL, LTE, Bonding tunnel).
> 
> Βλέποντας την συνδεση μου με VDSL μονο, στο upload ….. πιανω το maximum την γραμμης μου (4.5). Όταν το bonding δουλευει πιανει το πολύ 3.3 συνδιαστικα (τα οποια ερχονται απο την VDSL μιας και δεν ειναι σε triggered mode). Ειμαι εξωτερικο και μπαινω remotely για να βλεπω τι γινεται. Πρωτη φορα πληρωνω για να εχω πιο αργο connection παντως ….. Ελληνικη πατεντα !


Νομιζω κατι αλλαξε απο το πρωι ….. τωρα εχω το maximum upload (απο VDSL) με bonding. Δηλαδη το bonding δεν κοβει πλεον την ταχυτητα της VDSL.

- - - Updated - - -




> Νομιζω κατι αλλαξε απο το πρωι ….. τωρα εχω το maximum upload (απο VDSL) με bonding. Δηλαδη το bonding δεν κοβει πλεον την ταχυτητα της VDSL.


Παλι τα ιδια προβλήματα με το upload σημερα το πρωι …..

----------


## alkis13

Ειχα δηλωσει βλαβη για τα 2 mbps, και χθες δεν την παρατηρησα. Θα κανω παλι speedtest σημερα 9-12 το βραδυ, να δουμε.

Ερωτηση: Για καποιο λογο εχω weak σημα, ενω παλαιοτερα στο ιδιο σημειο ειχα, full. Βεβαια η ταχυτητα δεν επηρεάζεται. Θεμα με κεραιες και τετοια δεν υπαρχει.

Υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να το ξεκολλήσω κάπως;

----------


## fdlap

Σε μένα σήμερα τερματίζει την vdsl αλλά δε κουμπώνει το 4G ενώ το bonding είναι up. Επίσης μου βγάζει ότι και το IPv6 status ότι είναι connected ενώ δε μου το έβγαζε ποτέ παρά μόνο το IPv4

----------


## alkis13

Μέχρι στιγμής δουλεύει, ενω παλιοτερα, τετοια ωρα 22:00 δεν δουλευε ποτέ.

----------


## puntomania

πάμε καλά λέμε!!!!

----------


## Chucklenuts

> Μέχρι στιγμής δουλεύει, ενω παλιοτερα, τετοια ωρα 22:00 δεν δουλευε ποτέ.


Κι εδώ τα ίδια.  :Smile:

----------


## matkatis

Και εγώ στην Χαλκίδα από εχθές πηγαίνει σφαίρα.Το περίεργο είναι ότι έχουν τελειώσει τα 100gb και κατεβάζει καλύτερα από όταν είχα . Με adsl και συνχρονισμό στα 12 mbps κατεβάζω αυτή την στιγμή με 6mb το δευτερόλεπτο με το jdownloader.

----------


## cmoustakas

Καλημέρα στην παρέα. 

Να ρωτήσω πιο είναι το τελευταίο firmware για το ΗΑ35 επίσημο και που τα βρίσκουμε, από ΟΤΕ η από HUAWEI ?

----------


## DoSMaN

> Καλημέρα στην παρέα. 
> 
> Να ρωτήσω πιο είναι το τελευταίο firmware για το ΗΑ35 επίσημο και που τα βρίσκουμε, από ΟΤΕ η από HUAWEI ?


Καλημέρα,

Το Firmware το βρίσκεις εδώ https://help.cosmote.gr/system/templ...-Hybrid-Access και είναι το HUAWEI_HA35_10_10V100R001C78B014_main_lte.bin (V100R017C10SPC018 μέσα στο router)

----------


## cmoustakas

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση.

Το κατέβασα κανονικά και πάω να κάνω update το λογισμικό επιλέγοντας το παίρνω το εξής μήνυμα από το router:

*Upgrade failed. Please choose the correct file.*

----------


## DoSMaN

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση.
> 
> Το κατέβασα κανονικά και πάω να κάνω update το λογισμικό επιλέγοντας το παίρνω το εξής μήνυμα από το router:
> 
> *Upgrade failed. Please choose the correct file.*


Έχεις ήδη την τελευταία έκδοση... αν δεις στο Post μου, σου γράφω ποια έκδοση είναι μέσα στο router...
Οπότε δεν χρειάζεται αναβάθμιση...

----------


## cmoustakas

Ok σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου τώρα το είδα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Pixel Fuzz

Να κάνω άλλη μια ερώτηση. Δεν γνωρίζω αν έχει απαντηθεί ή αναφερθεί κάπου, άλλα κάτι παίζει με το upload.

Εδω έχω μια μέτρηση στο Speedtest:


Από ότι μετράει το upload είναι στα ~4.90Mbps

Στο Testmy.net δείχνει άλλο:


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος εδώ δείχνει ότι έχω ~0.66Mbps

Την ίδια περίπου μέτρηση μου δείχνει και το Streamlabs (~0.70Mbps) άλλα και το Huawei στο Upstream line rate: ~0.80Mbps
Τελικά ποια είναι η upload ταχύτητα που πραγματικα μπορώ να έχω, π.χ. για Streaming, ή αυτό δεν γίνεται λόγο 4G;

----------


## mikthegreek

Εγινε καμια αναβαθμιση στον bonding server η παλι στα ιδια ειμαστε?

----------


## papagalaki

Μια απο τα ίδια, 3mbps up 0,5mbps down, στις 5 τα ξημερώματα αυτά.

----------


## DrB

Τα ιδια και εδώ ….. τα προβλήματα συνεχίζονται …..

Και ενα ενδιαφερον (που νομιζω δεν υπηρχε παλια) …. κοιτάζοντας τα logs του booster όταν ξεκιναει το bonding ….

2019-01-24 12:46:53 System Notice Telekom-Filterlist Received.
2019-01-24 12:46:51 System Notice Bonding Start.

Αναρωτιέμαι τι ειναι αυτό το Filterlist …….

Χμμμ

----------


## emeliss

Πάντα υπήρχε. Κάπως πρέπει να ξεχωρίζουν τα πακέτα που για τον χ λόγο δεν πρέπει να περνάνε από το bonding.

----------


## MikePan01

Προτείνω να ζητήσουμε μαζικά στο 13888 να μην μας χρεωθεί ο τρέχων μήνας. Γενικότερα να μην το πληρώνουμε μεχρι να το φτιάξουν

----------


## Pixel Fuzz

> Να κάνω άλλη μια ερώτηση. Δεν γνωρίζω αν έχει απαντηθεί ή αναφερθεί κάπου, άλλα κάτι παίζει με το upload.
> 
> Εδω έχω μια μέτρηση στο Speedtest:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200923
> 
> Από ότι μετράει το upload είναι στα ~4.90Mbps
> 
> Στο Testmy.net δείχνει άλλο:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200924
> ...


Πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα έψαξα και βρήκα πάρα πολλούς με το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Βεβαία δεν υπάρχει μόνο στις upload ταχύτητες άλλα και στις download (με το αποκορύφωμα στις απογευματινές ώρες).
Οι λύσεις είναι πολλές που βρήκα σε διάφορα forum άλλα μόνο για μερικές ώρες.

Πολλοί π.χ. βγάζουν το καλώδια από το modem στην θύρα DSL και το πρόβλημα φτιάχνει άλλα χωρίς την δυνατότητα να έχεις VOIP. Στην δική μου περίπτωση συμβαίνει το αντίθετο. Αν βγάλω το καλώδιο από το DSL τότε δεν έχω καθόλου σύνδεση. Μηδέν. Έχω αλλάξει εξοπλισμό 3 φορές γιατί η COSMOTE μου έλεγε ότι αυτό φταίει. Μέτα μου είπε ότι φταίει κάποια σύνδεση στο ΚΑΦΑΟ, την φτιάξανε και αυτή αλλά τα ίδια. Άλλαξα την καλωδίωση, τζίφος.

Η μόνη λύση στο πρόβλημα μου με το upload είναι (όταν θέλω να κάνω stream) να ανοίγω το menu του modem, το παιχνιδι, το streamlabs και πριν πατήσω την επιλογή "Go Live" να πατάω στο modem το Restart DSL. Έτσι για κάποιο λόγο, το modem να πω, η COSMOTE, οι bonding servers ( ; ) ξεγελιούντε και μου δίνει τις πραγματικές ταχύτητες που πληρώνω.

Βέβαια το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Μπορεί να χρειαστεί μετά από μισή ώρα να το ξανακάνω. Το θέμα όμως με τις "απογευματινές ταχύτητες" τουλάχιστον εδώ που μένω δεν είναι κάτι νέο. Το θυμάμαι τουλάχιστον 3 χρόνια το ίδιο βιολί. Η τότε απάντηση της COSMOTE ήταν ότι πιάνει υγρασία και πέφτουν οι ταχύτητες...

Και μέσα σε όλο αυτό το θέμα που υπάρχει αναρωτιέμαι, έχουν γίνει ομαδικές καταγγελίες κάπου; Γιατί κακά τα ψέμματα, η COSMOTE και η κάθε εταιρεια την πληρωμή της την απαιτεί κάθε μήνα χωρίς καθυστερήσεις. Το ίδιο όμως δεν ισχύει για τις υπηρεσίες τους. Όλες καθυστερημένες.  :Razz:

----------


## striker10

αν οπως λενε κ αλλα παιδια, στα φορουμς στο εξωτερικο τα προβληματα ειναι ιδια, αμφιβαλω οτι ο οτε θα δωσει λυση.
κατι δε παει καλα με ολη αυτην την τεχνολογια που σιγουρα ειναι πειραματικη ακομα.
το εχω επιστρεψει το μπουστερακι, αλλα καθε μερα ερχομαι εδω να δω κατι καινουριο, με την ελπιδα να φτιαχτηκε το κ....πραμα, αλλα μαλλον αδικα ελπιζουμε.

----------


## puntomania

Το θέμα είναι ότι για 6 μήνες δούλεψε σωστά... βγήκε το 100αρι πακετο μετά και θυμήθηκαν όλοι το 4κ βιντεο... τα τορεντ... ο άλλος είχε upload 100gb την μέρα και Αλλά τέτοια ωραία...

----------


## macro

> Το θέμα είναι ότι για 6 μήνες δούλεψε σωστά... βγήκε το 100αρι πακετο μετά και θυμήθηκαν όλοι το 4κ βιντεο... τα τορεντ... ο άλλος είχε upload 100gb την μέρα και Αλλά τέτοια ωραία...


Ακριβως αυτο συμβαινει και δε μπορει να το υποστηριξει.

----------


## MikePan01

Αν ειναι το 100σταρι το πρόβλημα ας κοψει το download μετα τα 100. Αν δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει το 100αρι ας τα γυρίσει ολα στα 40. Ας κανει κατι τελος πάντων διοτι το πληρώνουμε άδικα

----------


## puntomania

> Αν ειναι το 100σταρι το πρόβλημα ας κοψει το download μετα τα 100. Αν δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει το 100αρι ας τα γυρίσει ολα στα 40. Ας κανει κατι τελος πάντων διοτι το πληρώνουμε άδικα


το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η υπηρεσία αυτή ήταν για αυτούς που είχαν προβληματικές συνδέσεις...και για ορθή χρήση... δεν υποκαθιστά μια vdsl 50αρα σύνδεση!!!

----------


## vassilis3

Καλησπερα και απο μενα
καποιες απορίες έχω που πιθανόν να εχουν απαντηθεί για το cossmote booster
1.Πόσο είναι το upload kai to  Downlaod?
2. Εχω 3 σπίτια στην ίδια περιοχή που πέρνουν απο την ίδια κεραια κινητης. τα δύο με cosmote kai to allo me wind(με Internet) μπορεί να μεταφερθέι και στα 3 σπίτια? 
3. η αλλιώς μπορεί να δουλεψει αυτόνομα χωρις γραμμη?
4. δεν έχω κάποια εικόνα για τα 100Gbyte για μια μέση χρηση είναι αρκετά για ένα μήνα?
5. υπάρχει δυνατότητα στατικής ΙΡς
6. Αν κάνω τώρα την αιτηση και το "κολλήσω" σε κάποια υπάρχουσα συνδεση που η συμβαση λήγη σε 5 μήνες αυτόματα δεσμεύεται και το τηλέφωνο-συνδεση για 24 μήνες?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## venejo

Δε ξέρω αν έφτιαξαν κάτι αλλά μόλις είδα ότι απ' την DSL παίρνω πάλι IPv6.
Στο LTE κομμάτι είναι: IPv6 status: Disconnected

----------


## mikthegreek

Πρέπει να έχει κάνα 2-3 μέρες που κάτι εκαναν και συνδεθείτε και το ipv6 αλλά μέχρι στιγμής διαφορά σε μένα μόνο στο κομμάτι ότι δίνει σχεδόν μόνιμα την ταχύτητα του dsl.

----------


## vfragos

> το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η υπηρεσία αυτή ήταν για αυτούς που είχαν προβληματικές συνδέσεις...και για ορθή χρήση... δεν υποκαθιστά μια vdsl 50αρα σύνδεση!!!


 Μια adsl στην εποχή μας και καλά να δουλεύει είναι από μόνη της προβληματική για ανθρώπους που δεν την θέλουν μόνο για σερφάρισμα και δεν έχουν πρόσβαση σε vdsl. Το bandwidth το έχει μια εταιρία σαν την  Cosmote, δεν νομιίζω ότι είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα. Εγώ γενικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα με ταχύτητες στο download, μάλιστα τον πρώτο μήνα το download μου ήταν γύρω στα 45mbit και τώρα πια είναι γύρω στα 65-70mbit.  Ο τρόπος που λειτουργεί το upload μου δημιουργεί προβλήματα.

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτή είναι η υπηρεσία που πουλάει ο Cosmote "Σε περίπτωση δηλαδή που η ταχύτητα στο σπίτι σου δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τα *24Mbps* μπορείς να την αυξήσεις έως και +60Mbps μέσω του δικτύου COSMOTE 4G, απολαμβάνοντας έτσι γρήγορο Internet χωρίς κανένα όριο στα data που χρησιμοποιείς." Μην ρίχνουμε το φταίξιμο λοιπόν για τα προβλήματα που έχουμε στους άλλους χρήστες, αυτό μου θυμίζει διάφορα τέτοια που γινόντουσαν μεταξύ χρηστών με την αρχική έλευση του adsl στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## DrB

Σημερα κατι εγινε overnight και δουλευει τελεια. Όπως πριν τα προβλήματα που αρχισαν το Δεκεμβριο !

----------


## vfragos

> Σημερα κατι εγινε overnight και δουλευει τελεια. Όπως πριν τα προβλήματα που αρχισαν το Δεκεμβριο !


Το upload δεν βλέπω να φτιάχνουν και να χρειάζεται αλχημεία να δουλέψει όταν το χρειάζεσαι. Να υποθέσω ότι έτσι ήταν και πρίν τον Δεκέμβριο ε;

----------


## DrB

Όχι, το upload (τουλάχιστον σε μενα) δουλευε μια χαρα πριν τον Δεκεμβριο …. seemless transition απο VDSL σε bonding VDSL + 4G, ουτε triggering ουτε τιποτα. Εχω 4.5M απο το VDSL και το combined παει 9.0M - 9.5M και τωρα ειναι η πρωτη φορα μετα τον Δεκεμβριο που το βλεπω να δουλευει και παλι ετσι.

Βλέποντας τα logs η 4G εκανε reset απο μονη της (υποθετω ο ΟΤΕ την εκανε reset) κατά της 1:30 χθες το βραδι ….. Δουλευει τελεια τωρα !

----------


## vfragos

> Όχι, το upload (τουλάχιστον σε μενα) δουλευε μια χαρα πριν τον Δεκεμβριο …. seemless transition απο VDSL σε bonding VDSL + 4G, ουτε triggering ουτε τιποτα. Εχω 4.5M απο το VDSL και το combined παει 9.0M - 9.5M και τωρα ειναι η πρωτη φορα μετα τον Δεκεμβριο που το βλεπω να δουλευει και παλι ετσι.
> 
> Βλέποντας τα logs η 4G εκανε reset απο μονη της (υποθετω ο ΟΤΕ την εκανε reset) κατά της 1:30 χθες το βραδι ….. Δουλευει τελεια τωρα !


Έχεις δίκιο! Έκανα restart και επιτέλους δουλεύει super. Βλέπω ότι άλλαξαν το availiable bandwidth, στα όρια του upload και όχι του download όπως ήταν τουλάχιστον αυτό το διάστημα.

----------


## MikePan01

Δεν θα ελεγα οτι το έφτιαξαν...

----------


## DrB

> Δεν θα ελεγα οτι το έφτιαξαν...


Για κανε restart μπας και φτιαξει …. Εισαι σε busy περιορχη (οσον αναφορα το 4G) ? Ποσο ποιανεις μονο με landline ?

----------


## alkis13

Εκτος το οτι το speedbooster μου δειχνει weak σημα, δουλευει κανονικα και πολυ ικανοποιητικά χωρις κολλήματα τις ωρες αιχμης. 
Το μονο αρνητικο ειναι οτι μου δειχνει weak signal, στο ιδιο σημειο που πριν καποιες μερες ειχε full σημα. Στο ιδιο σημειο δε πιανουν ολα τα κινητα full σημα σε ολες τις κεραιες, σε ολες τις εταιριες. Αλλα εφοσον δεν επηρεάζει την ταχυτητα και δουλευει, δε με απασχολει καθολου. ΑΝ δουλευει κατι σωστα (ειδικα αυτη η υπηρεσια) δεν την πειραζεις μη χαλασει.


Να πω, πως ειμαι ιδιαιτερα ευχαριστημενος, με την ταχυτητα μετα τα 100GB. Οντως boostαρει εως +15Mbps downlink.

----------


## ors_86

Τις τελευταίες 2-3 μέρες στις περισσότερες δοκιμές που έχω παίρνω τις ταχύτητες που θα έπρεπε να έχω !

Το νέο ζήτημα που παρατηρώ είναι πως 4-5 φορές μέσα στην μέρα θέλει επανεκκίνηση γιατί το VoIP αναβοσβήνει, όποιος καλέσει παίρνει σήμα κατειλημμένου, και στο HA35 το δείχνει ως disconnected - μετά από restart συνδέεται με επιτυχία.

----------


## MikePan01

> Τις τελευταίες 2-3 μέρες στις περισσότερες δοκιμές που έχω παίρνω τις ταχύτητες που θα έπρεπε να έχω !
> 
> Το νέο ζήτημα που παρατηρώ είναι πως 4-5 φορές μέσα στην μέρα θέλει επανεκκίνηση γιατί το VoIP αναβοσβήνει, όποιος καλέσει παίρνει σήμα κατειλημμένου, και στο HA35 το δείχνει ως disconnected - μετά από restart συνδέεται με επιτυχία.


Μου το κανει και εμενα αυτο.

----------


## pier88

> Τις τελευταίες 2-3 μέρες στις περισσότερες δοκιμές που έχω παίρνω τις ταχύτητες που θα έπρεπε να έχω !
> 
> Το νέο ζήτημα που παρατηρώ είναι πως 4-5 φορές μέσα στην μέρα θέλει επανεκκίνηση γιατί το VoIP αναβοσβήνει, όποιος καλέσει παίρνει σήμα κατειλημμένου, και στο HA35 το δείχνει ως disconnected - μετά από restart συνδέεται με επιτυχία.


Μπορεί να είναι από τους τεχνικούς που κάνουν δοκιμές και να σας γυρίσουν στην παλιά τηλεφωνία όπου το booster λειτουργεί χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## DrB

Όλα εξακολοθουν να δουλευουν όπως και πριν τον Δεκεμβριο.

----------


## hlias73

Καλημέρα!!!! Είμαι νέος στο forum.
Μία ερώτηση θα ήθελα να κάνω σχετικά με το speed booster... Η ταχύτητα μου είναι 4  Mbit/s download και 0. 9 upload.
Το booster στην ουσία το χρειάζομαι για το ote tv on demand. Θα βοηθήσει?
Σας ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## alkis13

> Καλημέρα!!!! Είμαι νέος στο forum.
> Μία ερώτηση θα ήθελα να κάνω σχετικά με το speed booster... Η ταχύτητα μου είναι 4  Mbit/s download και 0. 9 upload.
> Το booster στην ουσία το χρειάζομαι για το ote tv on demand. Θα βοηθήσει?
> Σας ευχαριστώ!!


 Ο γειτονας μου, το γυρισε πισω γιατι δεν δουλευει με το ote tv on demand, οπως μου ειπε. Ψαξε το πριν δεσμευτείς. Πιστεύω ότι στο 13888 θα ξερουν να σου απαντησουν.

----------


## macro

> Ο γειτονας μου, το γυρισε πισω γιατι δεν δουλευει με το ote tv on demand, οπως μου ειπε. Ψαξε το πριν δεσμευτείς. Πιστεύω ότι στο 13888 θα ξερουν να σου απαντησουν.


Καλα αυτο οπωσδηποτε............

----------


## alkis13

> Καλα αυτο οπωσδηποτε............


Ε θα ξερουν αν δουλευει η δεν δουλευει η υπηρεσια. Δεν ειναι και επιστημη :P

----------


## hlias73

Μίλησα μαζί τους και μου επιβεβαίωσαν ότι δεν δουλεύει με ΟΤΕ τν..

----------


## vfragos

> Όλα εξακολοθουν να δουλευουν όπως και πριν τον Δεκεμβριο.


Επιτέλους, όλα πολύ καλά. Λύθηκε και το πρόβλημα με το upload.

----------


## alexkapellakis

> Αν και εχει ειπωθεί ηδη ….. να το ξαναπω …..
> 
> Ετσι όπως ειναι τωρα (με όλα τα προβληματα) υπαρχει το σοβαρο πρόβλημα με το upload. Απο ότι φενεται το 4G γινεται triggered γυρω στα 80% download της ADSL/VDSL. Τοτε ανοιγει και το 4G upload. Κανονικα το upload πρεπει να γινεται triggered απο το load του upload. Ετσι όπως ειναι τωρα ειναι αχρηστο !
> 
> Ελπιζω όταν το φτιαξουν να δουλεψει σωστα και το upload.


Αυτό τον τρόπο λειτουργίας θεωρείς οτι μπορούμε εμείς σα χρήστες να τον αλλάξουμε έστω και μέσα απο το huawei router? Να το έχουμε πχ μονίμως διαθέσημο το 4g upload χωρίς να χρειάζεται να γίνεται "triggered"... μμ?

----------


## DrB

> Αυτό τον τρόπο λειτουργίας θεωρείς οτι μπορούμε εμείς σα χρήστες να τον αλλάξουμε έστω και μέσα απο το huawei router? Να το έχουμε πχ μονίμως διαθέσημο το 4g upload χωρίς να χρειάζεται να γίνεται "triggered"... μμ?


Δεν εχω δει ρυθμισεις στο Huawei για αυτό. Ετσι και αλλιως στο bonding server γινεται ολη η δουλεια. Εκει πανε τα packets απο DSL και LTE και γινεται το bonding. Ειμαι σχεδον 100% σιγουρος πως εκει γινεται και το *triggering* όπως και το *τελικο* throttling (εάν θελει ο ΟΤΕ). Αλλιως δεν εξηγουνται τα προβλήματα που ολοι ειχαμαι εδώ και 6 εβδομάδες.

Όπως ειπα και πριν απο χθες το πρωι για μενα όλα δουλευουν τωρα ενταξει και το upload τραβάει μονο του όταν χρειαζεται  (δεν γινεται triggered απο το download) - όπως πρεπει δηλαδή.

----------


## puntomania

> Όλα εξακολοθουν να δουλευουν όπως και πριν τον Δεκεμβριο.


δοκιμή τώρα... ( σκέτο )





θα το τσεκάρω και το βράδυ....

----------


## macro

Και σε μενα φαινεται να παιζει απο σημερα αλλα θελει μερικες μερες να δειξει.

----------


## vfragos

> Αυτό τον τρόπο λειτουργίας θεωρείς οτι μπορούμε εμείς σα χρήστες να τον αλλάξουμε έστω και μέσα απο το huawei router? Να το έχουμε πχ μονίμως διαθέσημο το 4g upload χωρίς να χρειάζεται να γίνεται "triggered"... μμ?


Το έφτιαξαν επιτέλους από εχθές. Δουλεύει κανονικά τώρα το upload.

----------


## DoSMaN

Να επιβεβαιώσω και εγώ ότι παίζει μια χαρά για τώρα (και ελπίζω για πάντα)

----------


## puntomania

> Να επιβεβαιώσω και εγώ ότι παίζει μια χαρά για τώρα (και ελπίζω για πάντα)


15 upload?

----------


## DoSMaN

> 15 upload?


Τώρα τι να σου πω... κάτι μάλλον έχουν κάνει καλά...!! χαχαχα
Πάρε 2 διαδοχικά που έκανα...


Edit :
Και μια τώρα το πρωί...

----------


## DrB

Λοιπον, τα τελευταια …. Όλα δουλευουν όπως πρεπει και αποφασισα να κανω ενα remote reboot. Οι τελευταίες παρατηρήσεις μου ….

1) Τα μεγαλα νεα ειναι πως η DSL (σε μενα τουλάχιστον) περνει και IPV6 (όπως και IPV4 βεβαια). Η 4G και το bonding ειναι μονο IPV4. Δεν ξερω εάν γινεται να εχουμαι simultaneous access της DSL (μεσω IPV6) μαζι με το bonding (που εχει μονο IPV4). Θεωρητικα πρεπει να δουλευει …. ?
2) Η ταχυτητα του booster σιγουρα εξαρτάται απο την ωρα της ημερας (και το load της 4G)
3) Το booster δουλευει καλυτερα όταν και οι δυο συνδεσεις ειναι stable (για εσας με noisy DSL νομιζω θα εχεται παντα προβλήματα).
4) Το booster δεν ειναι το ιδανικο για streaming

Το (3) με το (4) μαζι ειναι σιγουρα πρόβλημα μιας και errors στα packets της DSL σε streaming γινονται discard και δεν μπορει/προλαβαινει το LTE να βοηθησει. Όταν η DSL ειναι noisy το streaming θα ειναι καλυτερο όταν δουλευει μονο η LTE (με την προϋπόθεση να υπαρχει bandwidth βεβαια).

----------


## DoSMaN

Νομίζω ότι τελικά ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ή εντόπισαν και έλυσαν το πρόβλημα ή λύθηκε μόνο του...
Τεστ που έκανα μερικά δευτερόλεπτα πριν το post...

----------


## vfragos

> Νομίζω ότι τελικά ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ή εντόπισαν και έλυσαν το πρόβλημα ή λύθηκε μόνο του...
> Τεστ που έκανα μερικά δευτερόλεπτα πριν το post...


Το πρόβλημα το έλυσαν, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να φτιάχτηκε μόνο του. Αυτό με το upload πες μας πως το κάνεις! Τι γραμμή επίγεια έχεις, vdsl και με τι upload 5mbit;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Το πρόβλημα το έλυσαν, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να φτιάχτηκε μόνο του. Αυτό με το upload πες μας πως το κάνεις! Τι γραμμή επίγεια έχεις, vdsl και με τι upload 5mbit;


Δεν έχω vdsl... έχω απλή 24άρα και στο bonding παίζουν τα 2 ακρειανά...

Βάζω νέο speedtest... (btw αν συνέχιζε και δεν σταμάταγε το τεστ το upload έβλεπα ότι είχε να δώσει κι άλλο...)

Δοκιμάστε να κάνετε speed test από το app που έχουν για windows κι όχι από τη σελίδα τους...

----------


## vfragos

> Δεν έχω vdsl... έχω απλή 24άρα και στο bonding παίζουν τα 2 ακρειανά...
> 
> Βάζω νέο speedtest... (btw αν συνέχιζε και δεν σταμάταγε το τεστ το upload έβλεπα ότι είχε να δώσει κι άλλο...)
> 
> Δοκιμάστε να κάνετε speed test από το app που έχουν για windows κι όχι από τη σελίδα τους...


Έχεις κάνει καθόλου restart το router; To dsl tunnel θα έπρεπε να είναι up και αυτό αλλά αντί να σου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα είσαι και καλύτερα! Δοκίμασα από την εφαρμογή που λές, 5,5 - 6mbit up έχω, όσο θα έπρεπε δηλαδή.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Έχεις κάνει καθόλου restart το router; To dsl tunnel θα έπρεπε να είναι up και αυτό αλλά αντί να σου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα είσαι και καλύτερα! Δοκίμασα από την εφαρμογή που λές, 5,5 - 6mbit up έχω, όσο θα έπρεπε δηλαδή.


Δεν κάνω restart το router με τίποτα... χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## mikthegreek

Σε εμενα εαν εχω ενεργη την dsl γραμμη δεν παιζει σωστα το Download φτανει στα 6 και το upload στο 0.6
Εαν απενεργοποιησω ομως το internet στα settings τις dsl και κουμπωσει μονο το LTE TUNNEL δουλευει σωστα για ολη την ημερα με 20 down και 5 up με φαγωμενα τα 100gb.

Προσοχη ενεργο το voice στο dsl για να δουλευει το τηλεφωνο.
Ακριβως οπως και του παραπανω φιλου dosman

Για οσους εχουν ακομα θεμα δοκιμαστε το!

----------


## vfragos

> Δεν κάνω restart το router με τίποτα... χαχαχαχαχαχα


χαχαχα, έτσι!

----------


## puntomania

Δοκιμή τώρα.... συνεχίζει να δουλεύει... και το έχω στο υπόγειο τώρα... με μια γραμμή σήμα είναι... χωρίς την dsl

----------


## DoSMaN

Μόλις έφτιαξα και ένα βίντεο...
Αν προσέξετε, τα στατιστικά είναι αυτά γιατί σταμάτησε το τεστ..
Αν του έδινε κι άλλα δευτερόλεπτα θα πήγαινε παραπάνω και το download και το upload...
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9sm9v9d5x0...25-40.mp4?dl=0

----------


## trd64

> Και εγώ στην Χαλκίδα από εχθές πηγαίνει σφαίρα.Το περίεργο είναι ότι έχουν τελειώσει τα 100gb και κατεβάζει καλύτερα από όταν είχα . Με adsl και συνχρονισμό στα 12 mbps κατεβάζω αυτή την στιγμή με 6mb το δευτερόλεπτο με το jdownloader.


Κάποιο λάθος πρέπει να κάνεις. Με καλύτερη ταχύτητα από την δική σου στο παρελθών κατέβαζα με μικρότερη ταχύτητα.

----------


## puntomania

...αυτό υπήρχε με την ορθή χρήση? θυμάται κανείς σας?



- - - Updated - - -

..εγώ δεν θυμάμαι να έγραφε κάτι για πολιτική ορθής χρήσης... αν όντος το φτιάξανε και είναι οκ από δω και πέρα... λογικά αναβάθμισαν - μεγάλωσαν το κομμάτι του bonding-server ίσως πρόσθεσαν και άλλους κτλ... και με τα δεδομένα χρήσης που είχαν... κατέληξαν στο ότι όποιος το τερματίζει μέσα σε Χ διάστημα τον φρενάρουμε στα 15... ώστε να μην έχουν οι υπόλοιποι πρόβλημα.

----------


## DoSMaN

Αυτό με τα 15GB υπάρχει από τότε που ανακοινώθηκε το νέο booster στα 100GB από το παλιό των 40GB

----------


## puntomania

> Αυτό με τα 15GB υπάρχει από τότε που ανακοινώθηκε το νέο booster στα 100GB από το παλιό των 40GB


μετα τα 100.... 

για την πολιτική ορθής χρήσης λέω εγώ...πριν τα 100!!!

----------


## DoSMaN

Πριν τα 100 δεν είχε πολιτική ορθής χρήσης καθώς μετά τα 40 αν θυμάσαι απλά δεν λειτουργούσε...
Εκτός αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο που δεν καταλαβαίνω...

Εγώ το θυμάμαι πάντως αυτήν την ερώτηση από πέρυσι τον Σεπτέμβριο που αναβάθμισα...

----------


## puntomania

> Πριν τα 100 δεν είχε πολιτική ορθής χρήσης καθώς μετά τα 40 αν θυμάσαι απλά δεν λειτουργούσε...
> Εκτός αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο που δεν καταλαβαίνω...
> 
> Εγώ το θυμάμαι πάντως αυτήν την ερώτηση από πέρυσι τον Σεπτέμβριο που αναβάθμισα...




μετά τα 40... απλά σταματούσε... μετά ήρθε το 100αρι... που σου έλεγε οτι ξέρεις μετά τα 100... θα σου δίνω μέχρι 15...   μετά ήρθαν τα προβλήματα που δούλευε όποτε ήθελε... και τώρα που μπήκα στην σελίδα του οτε... βλέπω στα Faq ότι υπάρχει πολιτική ορθής χρήσης... και πριν τα 100... 

γιαυτό ρωτάω... να υπήρχε απο τότε αυτό και να μην το είδα!!!

----------


## DoSMaN

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω από το FAQ ότι "σου δίνουμε απεριόριστα GB αλλά δεν είναι ακριβώς απεριόριστα αλλά μέχρι 100gb/μήνα"
Πάντως υπήρχε από την αρχή...

----------


## puntomania

> Εγώ καταλαβαίνω από το FAQ ότι "σου δίνουμε απεριόριστα GB αλλά δεν είναι ακριβώς απεριόριστα αλλά μέχρι 100gb/μήνα"
> Πάντως υπήρχε από την αρχή...


Έχω περιορισμό στην κατανάλωση δεδομένων μέσω του COSMOTE Home Speed Booster;

Παρέχονται απεριόριστα δεδομένα κινητής προς χρήση από το COSMOTE Home Speed Booster! *Υπάρχει πολιτική ορθής χρήσης στα 100GB/μήνα οπότε και η ταχύτητα κινητής μειώνεται στο μέγιστο 15Mbps downlink*.

..άρα σε φρενάρουν και πριν τα 100 στα 15!!!


Τι συμβαίνει αν καταναλώσω τα διαθέσιμα GB του COSMOTE Home Speed Booster;

*H ταχύτητα κινητής μειώνεται στο μέγιστο 15Mbps downlink*.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Έχω περιορισμό στην κατανάλωση δεδομένων μέσω του COSMOTE Home Speed Booster;
> 
> Παρέχονται απεριόριστα δεδομένα κινητής προς χρήση από το COSMOTE Home Speed Booster! *Υπάρχει πολιτική ορθής χρήσης στα 100GB/μήνα οπότε και η ταχύτητα κινητής μειώνεται στο μέγιστο 15Mbps downlink*.
> 
> ..άρα σε φρενάρουν και πριν τα 100 στα 15!!!
> 
> 
> Τι συμβαίνει αν καταναλώσω τα διαθέσιμα GB του COSMOTE Home Speed Booster;
> 
> *H ταχύτητα κινητής μειώνεται στο μέγιστο 15Mbps downlink*.


Νομίζω ότι το μπέρδεψες...
Είναι 2 ερωτήσεις που η 2η απαντάει ξανά στην πρώτη...

Στο πρώτο σου λέει ότι το απεριόριστο δεν είναι ακριβώς απεριόριστο αλλά έχει ταβάνι 100GB και μετά από αυτό το ταβάνι έχεις κόφτη και υπάρχει και άλλη μία για να το εμπεδώσεις καλύτερα που σου λέει τι γίνεται μόλις πιάσεις το ταβάνι...
Πριν τα 100GB η ταχύτητα είναι απεριόριστη αλλά μόλις φτάσεις τα 100GB έχεις κόφτη.

Στο απαντάει και στο από πάνω ακριβώς ερώτημα από αυτό που παρέθεσες αρχικά...




> Ποιες είναι οι υψηλότερες ταχύτητες που μπορώ να επιτύχω με το COSMOTE Home Speed Booster;
> To COSMOTE Home Speed Booster ενισχύει την ταχύτητα της σταθερής σύνδεσης έως και 60Mbps επιπλέον, μέσω COSMOTE 4G. Επομένως, η ταχύτητα πρόσβασης στο Internet μπορεί να φτάσει έως και 100Mbps σε περίπτωση που το COSMOTE Home Speed Booster συνδυαστεί με ταχύτητα VDSL 50Mbps και υπάρχει κάλυψη 4G στο σπίτι σου.


Άρα δε μπορεί να σε φρενάρει νωρίτερα από τα 100GB γιατί τότε δεν υπάρχει νόημα στις ταχύτητες... αν σου έλεγε ωστόσο ότι "έχεις απεριόριστες ταχύτητες αλλά με πολιτική χρήσης 5GB/μέρα και 100GB/μήνα συνολικά και μετά από αυτό το όριο η ταχύτητα κλειδώνει στα 15Mbit downstream" τότε θα ίσχυε αυτό που εννοείς...

----------


## vfragos

> μετά τα 40... απλά σταματούσε... μετά ήρθε το 100αρι... που σου έλεγε οτι ξέρεις μετά τα 100... θα σου δίνω μέχρι 15...   μετά ήρθαν τα προβλήματα που δούλευε όποτε ήθελε... και τώρα που μπήκα στην σελίδα του οτε... βλέπω στα Faq ότι υπάρχει πολιτική ορθής χρήσης... και πριν τα 100... 
> 
> γιαυτό ρωτάω... να υπήρχε απο τότε αυτό και να μην το είδα!!!


Πως καταφέρνεις και τα μπερδεύεις έτσι, πριν τα 100 δεν υπάρχει πολιτική ορθής χρήσης και δεν θα ήταν δυνατόν. Η πολιτική ορθής χρήσης είναι αυτά τα 100, μόλις τα ξεπεράσεις δεν σου δίνει την ταχύτητα των μέχρι 60mbit απο mobile αλλά μέχρι 15mbit σύν όσο σου δίνει η επίγεια γραμμή σου. Η σημείωση αυτή υπήρχε και όταν ήταν προβληματική η υπηρεσία, δεν μπήκε τώρα που επιτέλους δουλεύει πολύ καλά.

----------


## fdlap

σταθερά στα 9-10mb/s με vdsl στα 35mbps και τα υπολοιπα 4g. σύνολο περίπου 90mbps

----------


## puntomania

ας μείνει σταθερή να δουλεύει... και ας δίνει και μόνο 15...είτε πριν τα 100 είτε μετά... προσωπικά μου φτάνουν

----------


## DrB

> ας μείνει σταθερή να δουλεύει... και ας δίνει και μόνο 15...είτε πριν τα 100 είτε μετά... προσωπικά μου φτάνουν


Και εγω το ιδιο λεω !

----------


## puntomania

και γιατί το λέω αυτό... γιατί στην ουσία με ένα 10ρικο... έχεις μια γραμμή ακόμα... τουλάχιστον για μας που έχουμε μόνο adsl 24αρι, αν υπήρχε vdsl 50 θα έπαιρνα 2 γραμμές και θα έκανα την δουλειά μου πιο άνετα... άλλα ακόμα και έτσι... γίνετε δουλειά.

----------


## pier88

Έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος να βαλει κεραίες να μας πει αν λειτουργούν;

----------


## puntomania

> Έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος να βαλει κεραίες να μας πει αν λειτουργούν;


τοχουμε πει αρκετές φορές... ότι δεν λειτουργούν!!!

----------


## pier88

> τοχουμε πει αρκετές φορές... ότι δεν λειτουργούν!!!


Κι εγώ αυτής της άποψης είμαι αλλά υπάρχουν κάποιοι που λένε οτι λειτουργουν.Ξαναδοκιμασα σήμερα με νέες κεραίες χωρίς επιτυχία.

----------


## ors_86

> Τις τελευταίες 2-3 μέρες στις περισσότερες δοκιμές που έχω παίρνω τις ταχύτητες που θα έπρεπε να έχω !
> 
> Το νέο ζήτημα που παρατηρώ είναι πως 4-5 φορές μέσα στην μέρα θέλει επανεκκίνηση γιατί το VoIP αναβοσβήνει, όποιος καλέσει παίρνει σήμα κατειλημμένου, και στο HA35 το δείχνει ως disconnected - μετά από restart συνδέεται με επιτυχία.





> Μου το κανει και εμενα αυτο.


Από προχθές (Σάββατο) δεν έχει γίνει αναπαραγωγή του προβλήματος, προφανώς το έχουν λύσει.

Μακάρι να συνεχιστεί η λειτουργία απρόσκοπτα.

----------


## newbye

Οι κεραίες λειτουργούν μια χαρά. Ένα παράδειγμα εδώ.

----------


## alexkapellakis

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς, πάντως εγώ είμαι με τελειωμένα τα 100gb και το speedtest μου δίνει 20άρα δαγκωτή! χιχιχι!



- - - Updated - - -

επίσης μία ερώτηση...
η διόρθωση απ μεριάς ΟΤΕ, είναι οτι πλέον το Upload είναι σταθερό σχετικά ενώ πριν εκεί που είχαμε πχ 4 απ, έκανε σπασίματα και έπεφτε στο 1? καλά το καταλαβαίνω?

----------


## GregoirX23

> τοχουμε πει αρκετές φορές... ότι δεν λειτουργούν!!!


Συμφωνώ με το παραπάνω και επαυξάνω..δοκίμασα κ εγώ κάποτε να βάλω και τζίφος.. :Thumb down: 

Το αστείο; Ενώ είχα μία μπάρα, με τις κεραίες πήγε 3 μπάρες..και νόμιζα ότι δούλεψαν..αλλά τελικά και μετά που τις έβγαλα πάλι 3 μπάρες είχα..προφανώς κάτι θα άλλαξαν ενδιάμεσα στον πύργο κ ανέβηκε το σήμα...και μου την έφερε κανονικά το άτιμο... :Razz:  

Είχα δει ένα video στο youtube από ένα άλλο παρόμοιο huawei που έπαιρνε εξωτερικές κεραίες και είχε ρυθμίσεις για αυτές..το ha35 δεν έχει..

----------


## alexkapellakis

τι ήθελα και μίλησα... 
αυτή η μέτρηση που σας έδειξα απο πάνω ήταν πριν 4 ώρες περίπου που ήθελα να μπω να ενημερώσω... 
και λέω τώρα που σας ενημέρωσα.. δε κάνω μία ακόμα να δω τι παίζει...? και ορίστε αποτελέσματα... (ε ρε κηδείες...... χαχαχαχαχα!!!!)

----------


## GregoirX23

Όταν είχα το booster είχα κ εγώ σπάνια τέτοια προβλήματα..όχι βέβαια συχνά..μιά φορά μόνο τους είχα πάρει.. 
Αυτό που μου την έσπαγε ήταν ότι συχνά έπεφτε το bonding και μάλιστα μέσα στα μεσάνυχτα!! Άντε πάρε τότε.. Και 7-8 το πρωί σηκωνόταν...πήγαινε για ύπνο φαίνεται..Την ημέρα ήταν up. 
Κ κάτι ακόμα...έχετε δοκιμάσει σε single download αν τελικιάζει την ταχύτητα; Αν θυμάμαι καλά εγώ έπρεπε να βάλω μερικά αρχεία ταυτόχρονα για να πιάσει όλη την ταχύτητα...από τα 60-70 που έπιανε..
Επείσης κάπου μέσα στις ρυθμίσεις του bonding νομίζω λέει και το available bandwidth του πύργου..

----------


## alexkapellakis

> Όταν είχα το booster είχα κ εγώ σπάνια τέτοια προβλήματα..όχι βέβαια συχνά..μιά φορά μόνο τους είχα πάρει.. 
> Αυτό που μου την έσπαγε ήταν ότι συχνά έπεφτε το bonding και μάλιστα μέσα στα μεσάνυχτα!! Άντε πάρε τότε.. Και 7-8 το πρωί σηκωνόταν...πήγαινε για ύπνο φαίνεται..Την ημέρα ήταν up. 
> Κ κάτι ακόμα...έχετε δοκιμάσει σε single download αν τελικιάζει την ταχύτητα; Αν θυμάμαι καλά εγώ έπρεπε να βάλω μερικά αρχεία ταυτόχρονα για να πιάσει όλη την ταχύτητα...από τα 60-70 που έπιανε..


εμένα τα πιάνει όλα είτε με 1 download είτε με 10... στο up είχα θέμα και τώρα το βλέπω πως έχω ξανά... κρίμα και είχα χαρεί με τα παραπάνω που λέγανε τα παλικάρια στη συζήτηση... αρα μάλλον δεν έφτιαξαν τίποτα... :P :P :P

----------


## GregoirX23

> εμένα τα πιάνει όλα είτε με 1 download είτε με 10... στο up είχα θέμα και τώρα το βλέπω πως έχω ξανά... κρίμα και είχα χαρεί με τα παραπάνω που λέγανε τα παλικάρια στη συζήτηση... αρα μάλλον δεν έφτιαξαν τίποτα... :P :P :P


Δοκίμασες να πάρεις το ρούτερ με μία μπαλαντέζα στο μπαλκόνι μόνο με το 4g για δοκιμή; 
Η να κάνεις speedtest μέσα μόνο με το 4G; Ξήλωσε τη dsl για λίγο..

----------


## alexkapellakis

> Δοκίμασες να πάρεις το ρούτερ με μία μπαλαντέζα στο μπαλκόνι μόνο με το 4g για δοκιμή;


δεν εχει θέμα η θέση.. στην ίδια θέση έβγαζε τα αποτελέσματα που ανέβασα πριν την "πανωλεθρία" ... :P

----------


## GregoirX23

> δεν εχει θέμα η θέση.. στην ίδια θέση έβγαζε τα αποτελέσματα που ανέβασα πριν την "πανωλεθρία" ... :P


Δοκίμασε τα αν σου είναι εύκολο...δεν χάνεις τπτ..
Στο speedtest βλέπω μικρές ταχύτητες..πόσο σήμα έχεις;

----------


## newbye

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όσους δήλωναν βλάβη  :One thumb up:  από το Δεκέμβριο και μετά... που είχαν αρχίσει τα προβλήματα. Πλέον εδώ και αρκετές μέρες όλα καλά, κανένα πρόβλημα και στα 15mbps, τώρα που τελείωσαν τα 100GB.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όσους δήλωναν βλάβη  από το Δεκέμβριο και μετά... που είχαν αρχίσει τα προβλήματα. Πλέον εδώ και αρκετές μέρες όλα καλά, κανένα πρόβλημα και στα 15mbps, τώρα που τελείωσαν τα 100GB.


Να σε ρωτήσω..η μείωση στη ταχύτητα γίνεται στο καπάκι η μετά από λίγο;

----------


## alexkapellakis

> Δοκίμασε τα αν σου είναι εύκολο...δεν χάνεις τπτ..
> Στο speedtest βλέπω μικρές ταχύτητες..πόσο σήμα έχεις;

----------


## GregoirX23

> 


Τέρμα σήμα και τέτοια κατάσταση ε; Πάντα full είναι η ανεβοκατεβαίνει;
Σε κάθε περίπτωση δοκίμασε κ τα παραπάνω..έτσι από περιέργεια βγάλε τη dsl κ κάνε speedtest..

----------


## alexkapellakis

> Να σε ρωτήσω..η μείωση στη ταχύτητα γίνεται στο καπάκι η μετά από λίγο;


α κ σχετικά με αυτό που λέει  ο φίλος κ τον ρωτάς τώρα.. εγώ εδώ και αρκετέέέέέές μέρες έχω καταναλώσει τα 100γβ αλλά έπαιζα απο 20μβ έως 22μβ μέχρι που απόψε είδα την 7άρα και ξενέρωσα... :P

----------


## vfragos

> τι ήθελα και μίλησα... 
> αυτή η μέτρηση που σας έδειξα απο πάνω ήταν πριν 4 ώρες περίπου που ήθελα να μπω να ενημερώσω... 
> και λέω τώρα που σας ενημέρωσα.. δε κάνω μία ακόμα να δω τι παίζει...? και ορίστε αποτελέσματα... (ε ρε κηδείες...... χαχαχαχαχα!!!!)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201175


Μην κοιτάτε μόνο μέσω speedtest, πολλές φορές δεν δείχνει καλά αποτελέσματα αλλά στην πράξη την ίδια στιγμή η γραμμή και σε upload και σε download δουλεύει πολύ καλά.

----------


## alexkapellakis

> Τέρμα σήμα και τέτοια κατάσταση ε; Πάντα full είναι η ανεβοκατεβαίνει;
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση δοκίμασε κ τα παραπάνω..έτσι από περιέργεια βγάλε τη dsl κ κάνε speedtest..


πάντα 3άρα χτυπάει.. ποτέ δεν εχω δει 2 η 1 γραμμές...

----------


## puntomania

> α κ σχετικά με αυτό που λέει  ο φίλος κ τον ρωτάς τώρα.. εγώ εδώ και αρκετέέέέέές μέρες έχω καταναλώσει τα 100γβ αλλά έπαιζα απο 20μβ έως 22μβ μέχρι που απόψε είδα την 7άρα και ξενέρωσα... :P


στα παίρνει αναδρομικά τώρα!!!  :ROFL:

----------


## GregoirX23

> α κ σχετικά με αυτό που λέει  ο φίλος κ τον ρωτάς τώρα.. εγώ εδώ και αρκετέέέέέές μέρες έχω καταναλώσει τα 100γβ αλλά έπαιζα απο 20μβ έως 22μβ μέχρι που απόψε είδα την 7άρα και ξενέρωσα... :P


Υπόψη ότι άμα έχεις τελειώσει το πακέτο σου μην τα δοκιμάζεις τώρα δεν έχει νόημα...

- - - Updated - - -




> στα παίρνει αναδρομικά τώρα!!!


Αχ αυτά τα αναδρομικά... :Whistle:

----------


## alexkapellakis

> Μην κοιτάτε μόνο μέσω speedtest, πολλές φορές δεν δείχνει καλά αποτελέσματα αλλά στην πράξη την ίδια στιγμή η γραμμή και σε upload και σε download δουλεύει πολύ καλά.






δεν έχεις και άδικο.......
αλλο speed test ξέρεις? για να δω και το upload τελικά...?

----------


## GregoirX23

> δεν έχεις και άδικο.......
> αλλο speed test ξέρεις? για να δω και το upload τελικά...?


https://www.speedtest.gr
https://fast.com/el/  μόλις βγάλει αποτελέσματα (περισσότερες πληροφορίες-Μεταφόρτωση) δοκιμάζει κ το up...

----------


## alexkapellakis

> Υπόψη ότι άμα έχεις τελειώσει το πακέτο σου μην τα δοκιμάζεις τώρα δεν έχει νόημα...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Αχ αυτά τα αναδρομικά...


τι σχέση έχει το ότι έχω φάει τα 100? αφού μετά σου λένε ότι έχεις σίγουρα 15! ε τα 15 έπρεπε να τα πιάνω...

----------


## GregoirX23

> τι σχέση έχει το ότι έχω φάει τα 100? αφού μετά σου λένε ότι έχεις σίγουρα 15! ε τα 15 έπρεπε να τα πιάνω...


Βγάλε τη dsl και κάνε ότι κάνεις...να δούμε...

----------


## alexkapellakis

> https://www.speedtest.gr
> https://fast.com/el/


τάπα η δουλειά και εκεί... πάραυτα κατεβάζω με 2μβ... χαχαχαχαχα! αλλά και τα 2 τεστ λένε πως έχω 7άρα γραμμή... κλαίω... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!

----------


## GregoirX23

> τάπα η δουλειά και εκεί... πάραυτα κατεβάζω με 2μβ... χαχαχαχαχα! αλλά και τα 2 τεστ λένε πως έχω 7άρα γραμμή... κλαίω... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!


Στη dsl πόσο χρονίζεις...μου φαίνεται σα να μη δίνει τπτ το 4g...είναι up το bonding;

----------


## alexkapellakis

> Βγάλε τη dsl και κάνε ότι κάνεις...να δούμε...


με βγαλμένο λοιπον το dsl
ορίστε τα αποτελέσματα...

----------


## GregoirX23

> με βγαλμένο λοιπον το dsl
> ορίστε τα αποτελέσματα...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201180
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201181


Άρα σου δίνει το 4G ότι πρέπει...κάτι γίνεται με το bonding...192.168.1.1 πρίν κάνεις login...περίμενε λίγο κ δες αν είναι up...
Κάνε ρεστάρτ το ρούτερ...αυτά...
Πάντα έτσι σου κάνει γενικά;
7+15=22 με 6 έπρεπε να έχεις...αν έχεις adsl..

----------


## alexkapellakis

> Άρα σου δίνει το 4G ότι πρέπει...κάτι γίνεται με το bonding...192.168.1.1 πρίν κάνεις login...περίμενε λίγο κ δες άν είναι up...
> Κάνε ρεστάρτ το ρούτερ...αυτά...
> Πάντα έτσι σου κάνει γενικά;
> 7+15=22 / 6 έπρεπε να έχεις...αν έχεις adsl..


Πάντα "έτσι" μου κάνει... πως έτσι εννοείς...?

----------


## newbye

Το καλύτερο και το πιο απλό speedtest είναι το youtube... από τη διαχείριση εργασιών βλέπεται τις ταχύτητες.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πάντα "έτσι" μου κάνει... πως έτσι εννοείς...?


Με τις ταχύτητες εννοώ...φαίνεται ότι το bonding κάνει τα δικά του...

Εδώ & εδώ φάνηκε σαν να ήταν εντάξει... :Thinking:

----------


## alexkapellakis

> Με τις ταχύτητες εννοώ...φαίνεται ότι το bonding κάνει τα δικά του...
> 
> Εδώ φάνηκε σαν να ήταν εντάξει...


Δεν το τσεκάρω κάθε μέρα... Αλλά όσες φορές το τσέκαρα απο τότε που τέλειωσαν τα 100γβ (4-5 φορές εκτός των σημερινών....) πάντα 20-22 ήταν το κάτω και 4-5 το πάνω... δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι παίζει... :/
τέλος πάντων... μάλλον τον παιζουν εκεί πάνω.... :P

----------


## vfragos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201177
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201178
> 
> δεν έχεις και άδικο.......
> αλλο speed test ξέρεις? για να δω και το upload τελικά...?


Αναφερομαι σε ολα τα speedtest αυτου του τυπου, η καλυτερη δοκιμη ειναι σε πραγματικες συνθηκες download, upload. Ακομα και το ftp απο cosmote που δοκιμασες δεν το θεωρω ιδιαιτερα αξιοπιστο. Εγω για δοκιμη upload ανεβαζω κατι στο onedrive μου.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν το τσεκάρω κάθε μέρα... Αλλά όσες φορές το τσέκαρα απο τότε που τέλειωσαν τα 100γβ (4-5 φορές εκτός των σημερινών....) πάντα 20-22 ήταν το κάτω και 4-5 το πάνω... δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι παίζει... :/
> τέλος πάντων... μάλλον τον παιζουν εκεί πάνω.... :P


Εμένα κάτι με το bonding μου μυρίζει...

----------


## alexkapellakis

> Εμένα κάτι με το bonding μου μυρίζει...


και τι προτάσεις εχουμε στο τραπέζι για "λύση"..?

- - - Updated - - -




> Αναφερομαι σε ολα τα speedtest αυτου του τυπου, η καλυτερη δοκιμη ειναι σε πραγματικες συνθηκες download, upload. Ακομα και το ftp απο cosmote που δοκιμασες δεν το θεωρω ιδιαιτερα αξιοπιστο. Εγω για δοκιμη upload ανεβαζω κατι στο onedrive μου.


μπορεί να εχεις και δίκιο.. δεν το εχω ψάξει... :/

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αναφερομαι σε ολα τα speedtest αυτου του τυπου, η καλυτερη δοκιμη ειναι σε πραγματικες συνθηκες download, upload. Ακομα και το ftp απο cosmote που δοκιμασες δεν το θεωρω ιδιαιτερα αξιοπιστο. Εγω για δοκιμη upload ανεβαζω κατι στο onedrive μου.


alexkapellakis δοκίμασε να ανεβάσεις κάπου όπως λέει ο vfragos...
Κατέβασε το test αρχείο από την οτενετ...δες αν πιάνεις τα 20...μετά ανέβασε το κάπου και δες αν έχεις 5-6...
Έχουμε κανα αξιόπιστο site για upload;

- - - Updated - - -




> και τι προτάσεις εχουμε στο τραπέζι για "λύση"..?


Να παρατηρείς αν είναι up to Bonding! Α...βλέπε και στις ρυθμίσεις του bonding το available bandwidth του πύργου...
Αν και δεν νομίζω να είναι από το τελευταίο...Anyway..Κάνε και ένα ρεσετ στο ρούτερ αν θές...
Αν συνεχίζει να κάνει τα δικά του...πάρε τους και πές τους...με την dsl μόνο οκ...με το 4g μόνο οκ...
μαζί NO OK...κάνει διακυμάνσεις...απλό..πιστεύω... :Wink:

----------


## alexkapellakis

> alexkapellakis δοκίμασε να ανεβάσεις κάπου όπως λέει ο vfragos...
> Κατέβασε το test αρχείο από την οτενετ...δες αν πιάνεις τα 20...μετά ανέβασε το κάπου και δεν αν έχεις 5-6...
> Έχουμε κανα αξιόπιστο site για upload;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Να παρατηρείς αν είναι up to Bonding! Α...βλέπε και στις ρυθμίσεις του bonding το available bandwidth του πύργου...
> Αν και δεν νομίζω να είναι από το τελευταίο...Anyway..Κάνε και ένα ρεσετ στο ρούτερ αν θές...
> ...



ωραία! μία μόνο απορία... 
το σωστό είναι να ΜΗΝ κάνει διακυμάνσεις ? δηλαδή 4 με 5 το upload είναι κανονικά ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ? ή θα μου το "ρίξουν" στο οτι το 4g έχει διακυμάνσεις και πολλές φορές ανεβοκατεβαίνει με τόση απόκλιση ?
ποια ειναι η προβλεπόμενη λειτουργία του εν ολίγοις ?

----------


## GregoirX23

> ωραία! μία μόνο απορία... 
> το σωστό είναι να ΜΗΝ κάνει διακυμάνσεις ? δηλαδή 4 με 5 το upload είναι κανονικά ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ? ή θα μου το "ρίξουν" στο οτι το 4g έχει διακυμάνσεις και πολλές φορές ανεβοκατεβαίνει με τόση απόκλιση ?
> ποια ειναι η προβλεπόμενη λειτουργία του εν ολίγοις ?


Το "σωστό" θα ήταν όπως τα λές...αλλά οι γραμμές που έχουμε δεν είναι με εγγύηση ταχύτητας...ιδίως το 4g..δηλαδή επιτρέπονται οι διακυμάνσεις σε ώρα αιχμής...αλλά εδώ μιλάμε να στο κάνει συνέχεια και να μη μπορείς να δουλέψεις...σε τέτοιο σημείο...όχι αραιά και που...

----------


## alexkapellakis

> Το "σωστό" θα ήταν όπως τα λές...αλλά οι γραμμές που έχουμε δεν είναι με εγγύηση ταχύτητας...ιδίως το 4g..δηλαδή επιτρέπονται οι διακυμάνσεις σε ώρα αιχμής...αλλά εδώ μιλάμε να στο κάνει συνέχεια και να μη μπορείς να δουλέψεις...σε τέτοιο σημείο...όχι αραιά και που...


άρα αφού είναι οπως σας τα περιγράφω τα πράγματα.. 
μπορώ να τους πάρω και να τους πατήσω χέσιμο... 
οκ!  :Very Happy:

----------


## GregoirX23

> άρα αφού είναι οπως σας τα περιγράφω τα πράγματα.. 
> μπορώ να τους πάρω και να τους πατήσω χέσιμο... 
> οκ!


Ακόμα στο speedtest τα ίδια δίνει; Το bonding είναι up;
Βασικά δες το και το πρωί και γενικά ξαναδοκίμασε το...
και αν κάνει τα ίδια δεν χάνεις τπτ να τους κάνεις μια ερώτηση σχετικά με το τι τρέχει...

----------


## nikolaos91

Καλημερα σε ολους
εχω το booster μερικες εβδομαδες και εχω παρατηρηση τα παρακατω για παραδειγμα απο τα μεσανυχτα μεχρι τωρα  υπαρχουν διακυμανσης στο booster δηλαδη κανω δοκιμες στο youtube-speedtest- ftpotenet και δεν πιανει την ταχυτητα που πρεπει να πιασει. Αλλο προβλημα που εχω δει ειναι οτι καποιες φορες το booster δεν μπαινει καν.

 Επισης οταν στο ρουτερ λεει Bonding mode:LTEDSL συμβαινουν τα παραπανω που γραφω και οταν λεει Bonding mode:LTE πιάνει τερμα ταχυτητα 40-50-60 με σημα strong excellent. 

ολα αυτα ειναι λογικα? γιατι απο την τεχνικη υποστηρίξει μου λενε οτι δεν βλεπουν καποιο προβλημα εφοσον το bonding δουλευει κανονικα και να στειλουν τεχνικο ουτε καν, εχετε να προτεινετε κατι η απλα να συμβιβαστο και οτι πιάσει επιασε.

----------


## alexkapellakis

> Ακόμα στο speedtest τα ίδια δίνει; Το bonding είναι up;
> Βασικά δες το και το πρωί και γενικά ξαναδοκίμασε το...
> και αν κάνει τα ίδια δεν χάνεις τπτ να τους κάνεις μια ερώτηση σχετικά με το τι τρέχει...


ακόμα τα ίδια... έκανα restart... το άφησα κλειστό κάνα 10λεπτό... γύρισα το συνέδεσα... και πάλι τα ίδια...
Το πρωι τσεκάρω.. και αν πάλι κάνει τα ίδια, τους παίρνω κ ο θεός βοηθός...

- - - Updated - - -

σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου!!  :Smile:  καλή ξεκούραση σε όλους τους βραδινούς!  :Smile:

----------


## GregoirX23

> ακόμα τα ίδια... έκανα restart... το άφησα κλειστό κάνα 10λεπτό... γύρισα το συνέδεσα... και πάλι τα ίδια...
> Το πρωι τσεκάρω.. και αν πάλι κάνει τα ίδια, τους παίρνω κ ο θεός βοηθός...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου!!  καλή ξεκούραση σε όλους τους βραδινούς!


Θα ρωτήσω ακόμα μια φορά  :Razz:  διότι έως τώρα δεν έχω πάρει σχετική απάντηση  :Razz:  αν είναι το bonding up...
Αν είναι up δεν έπρεπε να κάνει τέτοια...ιδίως τέτοια ώρα...
Κατα τα άλλα ότι είπαμε...  :hello: 

- - - Updated - - -

alexkapellakis.

Τώρα που κοίταζα αυτό...Κάτι μου φάνηκε στραβό...πώς γίνεται όλα τα speedtest με dsl+4g να σου δίνουν αυτή τη ταχύτητα (7-8) αλλά να κατεβάζεις από ftp με ρυθμούς 20αρας; Δουλεύει επιλεκτικά δηλαδή; 
Μόνη της η γραμμή χωρίς να έχω στατιστικά ας πούμε πως δίνει ότι πρέπει τα 7-8 & το 4G τα 15/5 που πρέπει..
εφόσον έχεις μείνει απο GB.

Δε μπορεί..Κάτι τρέχει..δεν γίνεται να μετράνε όλα τα speedtest λάθος...Δοκίμασε και με κανέναν άλλο browser, 
η αν έχεις τπτ firewall κλείστα για λίγο..μήπως παίζει τπτ με το pc και σου κάνει αυτά τα περίεργα..Δοκίμασε και με ethernet και με wifi.. 

Διαφορετικά όπως έχω πει υποψιάζομαι ότι κάτι πάει στραβά με το bonding...δες στο μενού Internet->Bonding Tunnel αν όλα DSL,LTE,Bonding είναι UP και αν έχει πάρει την IPv4 address από τον bonding server...Έπειτα δες σε speedtest η στο whatismyip εάν βλέπει την IP από το μενού του bonding...και όχι κάποια από τις IP που έχει στο πρώτο μενού Internet settings στην καρτέλα Internet..αυτές είναι χώρια της dsl και του 4g..
Με το bonding up δεν μας απασχολούν αυτές..Επίσης στο Internet settings στο Internet_r_umts1 δες αν είναι σωστά τα:
mobile network mode:non-backup και το ppp trigger mode:always online. Αν είναι έτσι κάνε logout χωρίς να πατήσεις τίποτα άλλο..

Αυτά...δε μου έρχεται κάτι άλλο...μόνο να τους πάρεις να ρωτήσεις γιατί κάνει ότι κάνει...αν πάλι έφτιαξε απλά κάνε ένα έλεγχο σε αυτά που είπαμε.. και το σταυρό σου για να συνεχίσουν όλα καλά...

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημερα σε ολους
> εχω το booster μερικες εβδομαδες και εχω παρατηρηση τα παρακατω για παραδειγμα απο τα μεσανυχτα μεχρι τωρα  υπαρχουν διακυμανσης στο booster δηλαδη κανω δοκιμες στο youtube-speedtest- ftpotenet και δεν πιανει την ταχυτητα που πρεπει να πιασει. Αλλο προβλημα που εχω δει ειναι οτι καποιες φορες το booster δεν μπαινει καν.
> 
>  Επισης οταν στο ρουτερ λεει Bonding mode:LTEDSL συμβαινουν τα παραπανω που γραφω και οταν λεει Bonding mode:LTE πιάνει τερμα ταχυτητα 40-50-60 με σημα strong excellent. 
> 
> ολα αυτα ειναι λογικα? γιατι απο την τεχνικη υποστηρίξει μου λενε οτι δεν βλεπουν καποιο προβλημα εφοσον το bonding δουλευει κανονικα και να στειλουν τεχνικο ουτε καν, εχετε να προτεινετε κατι η απλα να συμβιβαστο και οτι πιάσει επιασε.


Ότι έχουμε πει στις προηγούμενες σελίδες...
Γενικά δεν είναι λογικό να το κάνει συνέχεια και ιδίως την ίδια ώρα... 
Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι η σταθερή γραμμή είναι ΟΚ...Για θέματα κινητής=4g 
δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται να έρθει τεχνικός..μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος...
αλλά συνήθως αν φταίει κάτι εκεί το φτιάχνουν από την κεραία..

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν έχω vdsl... έχω απλή 24άρα και στο bonding παίζουν τα 2 ακρειανά...
> 
> Βάζω νέο speedtest... (btw αν συνέχιζε και δεν σταμάταγε το τεστ το upload έβλεπα ότι είχε να δώσει κι άλλο...)
> 
> Δοκιμάστε να κάνετε speed test από το app που έχουν για windows κι όχι από τη σελίδα τους...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201120 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201121 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201122 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201123


Bytheway...τώρα που το πρόσεξα..διότι μπερδεύτηκα ολίγον...
Δίνει 6αρι snr ο οτε;; η έπεσε από θόρυβο;

----------


## newbye

Όταν κλείσω το DSL Internet στο booster, στο PC δεν έχω Internet... Στο κινητό όμως έχω full speed μέσο του WIFI! Καμιά ιδέα κανείς;

----------


## papagalaki

Τρίχες.

Τίποτα δεν φτιάχτηκε, απλά ίσως διορθώθηκε κάπως η κατάσταση.

Την ίδια στιγμή που το speedtest τερματίζει στα 60+ mbps, το hyperiontest μου δείχνει μαύρο χάλι μαζί με το youtube να σέρνεται στα 3mbps, απο την άλλη όμως το steam λειτουργεί κανονικά κάπου στα 30mbps. Βγάλτε συμπεράσματα.... 

https://imgur.com/mGk2EKG




Τελικά στο τέταρτο speedtest που έτρεξα μετά απο ένα τέταρτο, προσγειώθηκε και αυτό στην πραγματικότητα των 3mbps, φωτο βαριέμαι να ξανανεβάσω...

----------


## Jwap

Έκατσα και διάβασα αρκετές σελίδες αλλα δεν έβγαλα άκρη για το αν δουλεύει σωστά.
Σκέφτομαι να το βάλω οχι οτι έχω θέματα με το ίντερνετ αλλα θέλω για το upload κατά κύριο λογο απο εκει και περα δεν με χαλάνε και τα 15 στο download  μετα τα 100gb. 
Απο θέμα upload αξίζει ? Μετα τα 100gb ποιο ειναι το όριο για το upload?

----------


## puntomania

για κάντε ένα τσεκ στα δικά σας.... στο bonding status πόσο Available bandwidth γράφει σε σας?

----------


## DrB

> για κάντε ένα τσεκ στα δικά σας.... στο bonding status πόσο Available bandwidth γράφει σε σας?


Σε εμενα εχει 15733. Ξερουμε με σιγουρια τι ειναι αυτό το νουμερο ?

- - - Updated - - -




> Σε εμενα εχει 15733. Ξερουμε με σιγουρια τι ειναι αυτό το νουμερο ?


Ο δικος μου ο server BTW ειναι ο 80.107.225.81

----------


## vfragos

> για κάντε ένα τσεκ στα δικά σας.... στο bonding status πόσο Available bandwidth γράφει σε σας?


Αυτό έχει να κάνει με το πόσο κλειδώνει η adsl/vdsl γραμμή το καθενός και το νούμερο που βλέπουμε στο screenshot είναι το 80% από εκεί που κλειδώνει η γραμμή μας. Μόλις οι ανάγκες σε download ξεπεράσουν αυτό το όριο μπαίνει σε λειτουργία το booster. Εμένα είναι γύρω στο 10700 γιατί η γραμμή μου κλειδώνει περίπου στα 13400mbit. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Έκατσα και διάβασα αρκετές σελίδες αλλα δεν έβγαλα άκρη για το αν δουλεύει σωστά.
> Σκέφτομαι να το βάλω οχι οτι έχω θέματα με το ίντερνετ αλλα θέλω για το upload κατά κύριο λογο απο εκει και περα δεν με χαλάνε και τα 15 στο download  μετα τα 100gb. 
> Απο θέμα upload αξίζει ? Μετα τα 100gb ποιο ειναι το όριο για το upload?


Μέχρι πρόσφατα το upload ουσιαστικά δεν δούλευε, ήταν προβληματικό. Ευτυχώς εδώ και λίγες μέρες το έφτιαξαν, upload είναι το ίδιο είτε πρίν, είτε μετά τα 100bg. Θα έχεις από αυτό που σου δίνει η γραμμή σου, συν 5mbbit. Εγώ με την φτωχή μου adsl και το ούτε 1mbit upload σώθηκα.

----------


## DrB

> Αυτό έχει να κάνει με το πόσο κλειδώνει η adsl/vdsl γραμμή το καθενός και το νούμερο που βλέπουμε στο screenshot είναι το 80% από εκεί που κλειδώνει η γραμμή μας. Μόλις οι ανάγκες σε download ξεπεράσουν αυτό το όριο μπαίνει σε λειτουργία το booster. Εμένα είναι γύρω στο 10700 γιατί η γραμμή μου κλειδώνει περίπου στα 13400mbit. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.


Ναι, αυτό και εγω παρατηρησα …..

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι, αυτό και εγω παρατηρησα …..


Επομένως αυτό ειναι για το down …. Εχω παρατηρησει πως το up εχει traffic συνεχεια …. (μιλαω για το 4G). Ακομα και όταν το demand ειναι ανετα εντως οριων της DSL. Μικρο traffic αλλα συνεχεια …..

----------


## Jwap

> Αυτό έχει να κάνει με το πόσο κλειδώνει η adsl/vdsl γραμμή το καθενός και το νούμερο που βλέπουμε στο screenshot είναι το 80% από εκεί που κλειδώνει η γραμμή μας. Μόλις οι ανάγκες σε download ξεπεράσουν αυτό το όριο μπαίνει σε λειτουργία το booster. Εμένα είναι γύρω στο 10700 γιατί η γραμμή μου κλειδώνει περίπου στα 13400mbit. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Μέχρι πρόσφατα το upload ουσιαστικά δεν δούλευε, ήταν προβληματικό. Ευτυχώς εδώ και λίγες μέρες το έφτιαξαν, upload είναι το ίδιο είτε πρίν, είτε μετά τα 100bg. Θα έχεις από αυτό που σου δίνει η γραμμή σου, συν 5mbbit. Εγώ με την φτωχή μου adsl και το ούτε 1mbit upload σώθηκα.


Ειδα εδω κάποια speedtests που το up ήταν αρκετά πιο πανω απο 5 αλλα οκ παίζει να ειναι με vdsl μετά σε αλλα είναι γύρο στο 5 όποτε είναι σίγουρα 5+1 η σκέτο 5 γιατί και αυτό το 1 είναι σημαντικό.
Δεν λέω τα 5 είναι μια χαρά άλλα είναι σταθερά η κάνει κόλπα.
Καλο θα ήταν να το έχουν σαν όριο 15 up down η έστω να είχε επιλογή να τα μοιράσουμε εμείς όπως μας βολεύει. Πολλά ζητάω ....

----------


## DrB

> Ειδα εδω κάποια speedtests που το up ήταν αρκετά πιο πανω απο 5 αλλα οκ παίζει να ειναι με vdsl μετά σε αλλα είναι γύρο στο 5 όποτε είναι σίγουρα 5+1 η σκέτο 5 γιατί και αυτό το 1 είναι σημαντικό.
> Δεν λέω τα 5 είναι μια χαρά άλλα είναι σταθερά η κάνει κόλπα.
> Καλο θα ήταν να το έχουν σαν όριο 15 up down η έστω να είχε επιλογή να τα μοιράσουμε εμείς όπως μας βολεύει. Πολλά ζητάω ....


Σε μενα το καλυτερο που εχω πιασει ειναι +6 (4.5 η DSL 10.5 συνολο). Συνηθως ειναι +3 με +4 …..

----------


## DoSMaN

> Bytheway...τώρα που το πρόσεξα..διότι μπερδεύτηκα ολίγον...
> Δίνει 6αρι snr ο οτε;; η έπεσε από θόρυβο;


Ούτε που ξέρω πως και τι και εφόσον δουλεύει δε ρωτάω/ψάχνω και αποφεύγω να κάνω restart μη "ξυπνήσω" απο το όνειρο και σταματήσει να παίζει...

----------


## alexkapellakis

> Θα ρωτήσω ακόμα μια φορά  διότι έως τώρα δεν έχω πάρει σχετική απάντηση  αν είναι το bonding up...
> Αν είναι up δεν έπρεπε να κάνει τέτοια...ιδίως τέτοια ώρα...
> Κατα τα άλλα ότι είπαμε... 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> alexkapellakis.
> 
> Τώρα που κοίταζα 
> ...



Τσέκαρε τα screenshots που ανεβάζω απο κάτω:

1. Έλεγξα τώρα να δω τα καζάντια της γραμμής μου... Και δυστυχώς τα ίδια χάλια με χθες.. (Με συνδεδεμένο το dsl)


2. Info πριν το login (192.168.1.1)


3. Σχετικά με το "Bonding Tunnel"


4. Σχετικά με το "Bonding Information"


5. Σχετικά με τα "Internet Settings"


6. Σχετικά με το whatismyip, ναι βλέπει κανονικά την IP απο το IPv4 του Bonding Tunnel.

7. Σχετικά με τα "Internet settings στο Internet_r_umts1" δε κατάφερα να βρω το μενού αυτό στο Intenet Settings μέσα οπότε για αυτό δε σου έχω απάντηση.


Νομίζω πως μένει μόνο το να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο να δω τι στο καλό έχουν κάνει... Δε γίνεται αυτό το χάλι πια... Έλεος...  :Sad:

----------


## venejo

Το Available bandwidth: εγώ το έχω παρατηρήσει πολλές φορές διαφορετικό και ουδεμία σχέση
έχει η τιμή του με το κλείδωμα της DSL πόσο μάλλον δε βλέπω το λόγο να το (ξανά)αναφέρει εκεί.
Απ' τη στιγμή που το γράφει στα του LTE, για μένα έχει σχέση μ'αυτό, τώρα εννοεί της κεραίας (κινητής :Wink: 
κάτι άλλο δε ξέρω.

Update: τώρα που έκανα refresh στη σελίδα άλλαξε το νούμερο, άρα...  LTE

----------


## DoSMaN

Εμένα πάντως επειδή στο bonding το aDSL είναι down, στο bandwidth μου γράφει 0.

----------


## vfragos

> Εμένα πάντως επειδή στο bonding το aDSL είναι down, στο bandwidth μου γράφει 0.


Ακριβώς....

----------


## papagalaki

Χωρίς καλώδιο dsl δείχνει να λειτουργεί άψογα, για την ώρα...

Τα προβλήματα που ανέφερα το πρωί εξαφανίστηκαν, για να δούμε πόσο θα κρατήσει...

----------


## vfragos

Την ίδια στιγμή 2 speedtest από διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες speedtest. Μου έχουν τελειώσει τα 100gb. 
Δοκιμάστε και εδώ speedtest εάν θέλετε, το θεωρώ πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα αλλά όχι πάντα. http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest
Δοκιμάστε τις γραμμές σας σε πραγματικές συνθήκες και σενάρια.

----------


## puntomania

3 dsl στα 24 και η μία έχει και το booster

με μόνο περιορισμό στο tp-link 470+ η 100αρα ethernet που πάει στο μικροτικ




την 1η dsl την έχω στα 20/0,8 περιορισμένη για να έχει αέρα το voip

----------


## vfragos

> 3 dsl στα 24 και η μία έχει και το booster
> 
> με μόνο περιορισμό στο tp-link 470+ η 100αρα ethernet που πάει στο μικροτικ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> την 1η dsl την έχω στα 20/0,8 περιορισμένη για να έχει αέρα το voip


Αν κατάλαβα καλά, έχεις συνδυάσει 3 adsl συν το booster σαν μια γραμμή;;!!  :One thumb up:  Σωστά το κατάλαβα;

----------


## puntomania

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά, έχεις συνδυάσει 3 adsl συν το booster σαν μια γραμμή;;!!  Σωστά το κατάλαβα;


ναι... 3 adsl που συγχρονίζουν στα 24/1 και η μία έχει και το booster

----------


## vfragos

> ναι... 3 adsl που συγχρονίζουν στα 24/1 και η μία έχει και το booster


Άψογος! Επειδή με έβαλες στην πρίζα και από ότι καταλαβαίνω γνωρίζεις, κατά πόσο είναι  εφικτό και σχετικά εύκολο να βάλω άλλη 1 adsl μαζί με booster και να τα συνδυάσω σε 1 με τα ήδη υπάρχοντα;

----------


## puntomania

> Άψογος! Επειδή με έβαλες στην πρίζα και από ότι καταλαβαίνω γνωρίζεις, κατά πόσο είναι  εφικτό και σχετικά εύκολο να βάλω άλλη 1 adsl μαζί με booster και να τα συνδυάσω σε 1 με τα ήδη υπάρχοντα;


θες multi-wan router  εγώ έχω το tp-link tl 470+ και μετά από αυτό ένα mikrotik.... γίνετε και με σκέτο το mikrotik... απλά εχω την εντύπωση ότι με εκείνο δεν δουλεύει σωστά το multi-wan ή εγώ δεν είχα σωστό setup ( το δούλεψα κάνα χρόνο με αυτό μόνο )

----------


## vfragos

> θες multi-wan router  εγώ έχω το tp-link tl 470+ και μετά από αυτό ένα mikrotik.... γίνετε και με σκέτο το mikrotik... απλά εχω την εντύπωση ότι με εκείνο δεν δουλεύει σωστά το multi-wan ή εγώ δεν είχα σωστό setup ( το δούλεψα κάνα χρόνο με αυτό μόνο )


 Πιο mikrotik χρειάζομαι, που μπορώ να βρώ περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το setup και τι πρέπει να κάνω; Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τρίχες.
> Τίποτα δεν φτιάχτηκε, απλά ίσως διορθώθηκε κάπως η κατάσταση.
> Την ίδια στιγμή που το speedtest τερματίζει στα 60+ mbps, το hyperiontest μου δείχνει μαύρο χάλι μαζί με το youtube να σέρνεται στα 3mbps, απο την άλλη όμως το steam λειτουργεί κανονικά κάπου στα 30mbps. Βγάλτε συμπεράσματα.... 
> https://imgur.com/mGk2EKG
> Τελικά στο τέταρτο speedtest που έτρεξα μετά απο ένα τέταρτο, προσγειώθηκε και αυτό στην πραγματικότητα των 3mbps, φωτο βαριέμαι να ξανανεβάσω...


Bytheway...Το hyperiontest τουλάχιστον σε εμένα σχεδόν πάντα έδειχνε ότι να ναι...




> Αυτό έχει να κάνει με το πόσο κλειδώνει η adsl/vdsl γραμμή το καθενός και το νούμερο που βλέπουμε στο screenshot είναι το 80% από εκεί που κλειδώνει η γραμμή μας. Μόλις οι ανάγκες σε download ξεπεράσουν αυτό το όριο μπαίνει σε λειτουργία το booster. Εμένα είναι γύρω στο 10700 γιατί η γραμμή μου κλειδώνει περίπου στα 13400mbit. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.


Ωστέ αυτό είναι το available bandwidth ε; Π.χ εγώ που κλείδωνα στα 11000 μου είχε available bandwidth γύρω στα 9000...
και τόσο καιρό νόμιζα ότι έδειχνε το bandwidth του πύργου...
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω το booster πιά να ξήλωνα την dsl να δώ αν θα μηδενίσει το available bandwidth...




> Ούτε που ξέρω πως και τι και εφόσον δουλεύει δε ρωτάω/ψάχνω και αποφεύγω να κάνω restart μη "ξυπνήσω" απο το όνειρο και σταματήσει να παίζει...


Αν κ πιστεύω οτι κλείδωσες ψηλά και μετά λόγω θορύβου έπεσε στο 6...πραγματικά έχω περιέργεια αν όντως δίνει ο οτε6.. :Thinking: 




> Τσέκαρε τα screenshots που ανεβάζω απο κάτω:
> 5. Σχετικά με τα "Internet Settings"
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachm...d=201211&stc=1
> 7. Σχετικά με τα "Internet settings στο Internet_r_umts1" δε κατάφερα να βρω το μενού αυτό στο Intenet Settings μέσα οπότε για αυτό δε σου έχω απάντηση.


Οι ρυθμίσεις που δεν βρήκες (Internet_r_umts1) θα σου έβγαιναν για να τις επαληθεύσεις αν πάταγες το edit..χωρίς να αποθηκεύσεις τπτ βέβαια..

- - - Updated - - -

Και κάτι ακόμα....
Δεν μου λέτε ρε παίδες...υπάρχουν 2 bonding server??
Τόσο καιρό ήξερα μόνο τον πρώτο..
hybrid.otenet.gr
hybrid-support.otenet.gr
80.107.225.96
80.107.225.95

----------


## puntomania

> Πιο mikrotik χρειάζομαι, που μπορώ να βρώ περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το setup και τι πρέπει να κάνω; Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


mikrotik όποιο θες βάζεις... αρκεί να σου φτάνουν οι θύρες... στο κομμάτι του setup με μια απλή αναζήτηση θα βρεις πολλά παραδείγματα... προσωπικά ότι δοκίμασα δεν μου δούλεψε σωστά... και έτσι ξανά γύρισα στο tl 470+ το οποία για τα λεφτά του είναι απλά κορυφή... με μόνο μειονέκτημα οι 100αρες θύρες που έχει.

----------


## DoSMaN

> [...]
> Δυστυχώς δεν έχω το booster πιά να ξήλωνα την dsl να δώ αν θα μηδενίσει το available bandwidth...


Εγώ που έχω και την aDSL πάνω δεν μου την έχει UP στο bonding αλλά στο bandwidth μου γράφει 0...
Οπότε θεωρώ ότι αυτό θα έγραφε και αν δεν είχα καν την aDSL κουμπωμένη...

Και μου φαίνεται λογικό το 0 αφού το σήμα κινητής δεν "κλειδώνει" όπως η σταθερή σύνδεση αλλά είναι free2go όσο αντέξει η κάθε κεραία...

Edit :

Να βάλω και εγώ ένα συγκριτικό μεταξύ των 2 speedtests...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εγώ που έχω και την aDSL πάνω δεν μου την έχει UP στο bonding αλλά στο bandwidth μου γράφει 0... Οπότε θεωρώ ότι αυτό θα έγραφε και αν δεν είχα καν την aDSL κουμπωμένη....


Αφού δεν είναι up η adsl πώς συνδυάζονται οι ταχύτητες κινητής/σταθερής; μήπως έχει κολλήσει το ρούτερ;




> Και μου φαίνεται λογικό το 0 αφού το σήμα κινητής δεν "κλειδώνει" όπως η σταθερή σύνδεση αλλά είναι free2go όσο αντέξει η κάθε κεραία...


Αρχικά νόμιζα ότι εκεί έδειχνε την χωρητικότητα του πύργου..και όσο τράβαγαν οι συνδρομητές θα μειωνόταν αυτό το νούμερο...
τώρα διαβάζω ότι δείχνει άλλο...σχετικά με την ταχύτητα της σταθερής..




> Edit :
> Να βάλω και εγώ ένα συγκριτικό μεταξύ των 2 speedtests...


Εγώ τόσο ψηλό upload στο ookla όλο το χρονικό διάστημα που είχα το booster, είχα πετύχει 1-2 φορές νομίζω..
συνήθως ήταν καρφωτό στα 5-6..
Δοκίμασε πάλι μέσω ookla σε άλλον server πλην οτε-κοσμοτέ..πάλι ψηλά είναι το upload; 
Κάνε μία κ εδώ.. www.speedtest.gr

----------


## vfragos

> Εγώ που έχω και την aDSL πάνω δεν μου την έχει UP στο bonding αλλά στο bandwidth μου γράφει 0...
> Οπότε θεωρώ ότι αυτό θα έγραφε και αν δεν είχα καν την aDSL κουμπωμένη...
> 
> Και μου φαίνεται λογικό το 0 αφού το σήμα κινητής δεν "κλειδώνει" όπως η σταθερή σύνδεση αλλά είναι free2go όσο αντέξει η κάθε κεραία...
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Να βάλω και εγώ ένα συγκριτικό μεταξύ των 2 speedtests...


Δυστυχώς θα σε προσγειώσω ανώμαλα από το όνειρο του "τρελού" upload που δείχνει η εφαρμογή του speedtest για windows. Δεν δουλεύει σωστά (ίσως με το booster) και δείχνει πολύ υψηλό upload ενώ στην πράξη έχεις το φυσιολογικό, γύρω στα 5,5mbit. Αυτά στα λέω μετά από δοκιμές που έκανα ο ίδιος κάνοντας speedtest μέσω της συγκεκριμένης εφαρμογής και μετρώντας παράλληλα το πραγματικό upload μου μέσω τρίτης εφαρμογής.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δυστυχώς δεν έχω το booster πιά να ξήλωνα την dsl να δώ αν θα μηδενίσει το available bandwidth...


Μηδενίζει.

----------


## DrB

> mikrotik όποιο θες βάζεις... αρκεί να σου φτάνουν οι θύρες... στο κομμάτι του setup με μια απλή αναζήτηση θα βρεις πολλά παραδείγματα... προσωπικά ότι δοκίμασα δεν μου δούλεψε σωστά... και έτσι ξανά γύρισα στο tl 470+ το οποία για τα λεφτά του είναι απλά κορυφή... με μόνο μειονέκτημα οι 100αρες θύρες που έχει.


Για clarification …..

Αυτό που κανει ο puntomania ειναι load balance (με τις 3 γραμμες) και όχι bonding. Δουλευει με την προϋπόθεση τα individual traffic demands να μην ειναι μεγαλυτερα του available bandwidth για κάθε γραμμη. Και βεβαια δειχνει εξωτερικα τρεις IPV4 διευθυνσεις.

----------


## vfragos

> mikrotik όποιο θες βάζεις... αρκεί να σου φτάνουν οι θύρες... στο κομμάτι του setup με μια απλή αναζήτηση θα βρεις πολλά παραδείγματα... προσωπικά ότι δοκίμασα δεν μου δούλεψε σωστά... και έτσι ξανά γύρισα στο tl 470+ το οποία για τα λεφτά του είναι απλά κορυφή... με μόνο μειονέκτημα οι 100αρες θύρες που έχει.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Κάτι αντίστοιχο με 1gbit θύρες έχεις να προτείνεις;

- - - Updated - - -




> Για clarification …..
> 
> Αυτό που κανει ο puntomania ειναι load balance (με τις 3 γραμμες) και όχι bonding. Δουλευει με την προϋπόθεση τα individual traffic demands να μην ειναι μεγαλυτερα του available bandwidth για κάθε γραμμη. Και βεβαια δειχνει εξωτερικα τρεις IPV4 διευθυνσεις.


Α οπότε δεν είναι σαν να έχεις μια γραμμή, δηλαδή να κατεβάζω ενα αρχείο με την συνολική ταχύτητα που μου δίνουν και οι 2 γραμμές μαζι; Στο speedtest πως όμως του μετρούσε την συνολική ταχύτητα και από τις 3 γραμμές. Μπερδεύτηκα.. :Razz:

----------


## puntomania

> Για clarification …..
> 
> Αυτό που κανει ο puntomania ειναι load balance (με τις 3 γραμμες) και όχι bonding. Δουλευει με την προϋπόθεση τα individual traffic demands να μην ειναι μεγαλυτερα του available bandwidth για κάθε γραμμη. Και βεβαια δειχνει εξωτερικα τρεις IPV4 διευθυνσεις.


το κερασάκι... αφού ο οτε βρήκε τρόπο να παρέχει bonding... θα μπορούσε να μας το δώσει όταν έχουμε περισσότερες γραμμές στο ίδιο μέρος.... ίσως με κάποιο συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ...

----------


## sdikr

> το κερασάκι... αφού ο οτε βρήκε τρόπο να παρέχει bonding... θα μπορούσε να μας το δώσει όταν έχουμε περισσότερες γραμμές στο ίδιο μέρος.... ίσως με κάποιο συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ...


Μα ο τρόπος υπάρχει, παλιότερα μάλιστα έδινε η Forthnet υπηρεσία μέσω bonding,   πιο ακριβή απο 2 απλές Home
Δεν υπήρχε τεχνικο πρόβλημα που δεν το διαθέτουν,  αλλά πρόβλημα του ότι ήταν ανταγωνιστής για τα μισθωμένα τους

----------


## DrB

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Κάτι αντίστοιχο με 1gbit θύρες έχεις να προτείνεις;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Α οπότε δεν είναι σαν να έχεις μια γραμμή, δηλαδή να κατεβάζω ενα αρχείο με την συνολική ταχύτητα που μου δίνουν και οι 2 γραμμές μαζι; Στο speedtest πως όμως του μετρούσε την συνολική ταχύτητα και από τις 3 γραμμές. Μπερδεύτηκα..



Για μερικα πραγματα δουλευει (όταν το application δουλευει με πολλα network sockets / streams). Όταν δηλαδή υπαρχουν multiple connections. Για τα περισοτερα όχι …..

Κανε google bonding vs load balance

Η μαγκια ειναι to bonding … αλλα θελει special router (όπως το speedbooster) και special server για να κανει recombine τα traffic streams σε ενα ….

- - - Updated - - -




> Μα ο τρόπος υπάρχει, παλιότερα μάλιστα έδινε η Forthnet υπηρεσία μέσω bonding,   πιο ακριβή απο 2 απλές Home
> Δεν υπήρχε τεχνικο πρόβλημα που δεν το διαθέτουν,  αλλά πρόβλημα του ότι ήταν ανταγωνιστής για τα μισθωμένα τους


Ναι, ο sdikr τα λεει σωστα …… Νομιζω υπαρχουν μερικες specialist εταιριες που το κανουν αλλα το καλυτερο θα ηταν να το εκανε ο ιδιος ο παροχος.

Γιατι η ρυθμιστικη αρχη δεν τους υποχρεωνει να δεινουν bonded DSL δεν καταλαβαίνω (γιατι ετσι που ειναι τωρα ειναι πρακτικη κατά των καταναλωτων).

----------


## DoSMaN

> το κερασάκι... αφού ο οτε βρήκε τρόπο να παρέχει bonding... θα μπορούσε να μας το δώσει όταν έχουμε περισσότερες γραμμές στο ίδιο μέρος.... ίσως με κάποιο συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ...


Να κάνω μια χαζή ερώτηση μήπως και δουλέψει (λόγω του συγκεκριμένου booster πάντα...)

Αν πάρεις το LAN 1 της μίας γραμμής και το βάλεις στο LAN 1 του ενός Booster
Τη LAN 1 της άλλης γραμμής στο LAN 3 του ίδιου booster
Τη LAN 2 που έχουν κουμπώσει οι άλλες πάνω του στο PC, δεν θα παίξει;
Παραθέτω και ένα σχεδιάγραμμα που έφτιαξα (προς επεξήγηση του παραπάνω...)

ΥΓ. Δε ξέρω αν μεταξύ του μεσαίου booster και του PC αν βάλεις κανένα άλλο router αν θα γίνει κάτι...

----------


## puntomania

> Να κάνω μια χαζή ερώτηση μήπως και δουλέψει (λόγω του συγκεκριμένου booster πάντα...)
> 
> Αν πάρεις το LAN 1 της μίας γραμμής και το βάλεις στο LAN 1 του ενός Booster
> Τη LAN 1 της άλλης γραμμής στο LAN 3 του ίδιου booster
> Τη LAN 2 που έχουν κουμπώσει οι άλλες πάνω του στο PC, δεν θα παίξει;
> Παραθέτω και ένα σχεδιάγραμμα που έφτιαξα (προς επεξήγηση του παραπάνω...)
> 
> ΥΓ. Δε ξέρω αν μεταξύ του μεσαίου booster και του PC αν βάλεις κανένα άλλο router αν θα γίνει κάτι...


τα ρουτερ που εχουν ιντερνετ... το καθένα απ την lan1 πρέπει να πάνε σε ένα multi-wan router και απο αυτό στο pc

----------


## DrB

> Για μερικα πραγματα δουλευει (όταν το application δουλευει με πολλα network sockets / streams). Όταν δηλαδή υπαρχουν multiple connections. Για τα περισοτερα όχι …..
> 
> Κανε google bonding vs load balance
> 
> Η μαγκια ειναι to bonding … αλλα θελει special router (όπως το speedbooster) και special server για να κανει recombine τα traffic streams σε ενα ….
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...



Καντε google comBOX …... μια εταιρια στην Αθηνα (NSS) το δινει στην Ελλαδα ….

- - - Updated - - -




> τα ρουτερ που εχουν ιντερνετ... το καθένα απ την lan1 πρέπει να πάνε σε ένα multi-wan router και απο αυτό στο pc


…. και ειναι load balance ….. όχι bonding

----------


## alexkapellakis

Κάλεσα 13888 και τους περιέγραψα τα σχετικά μου είπαν πως όντως αυτό είναι πρόβλημα γιατί δε πρέπει να λειτουργεί έτσι... και πως το καταχωρούν σα βλάβη και εντός 48 ωρών θα έχει υπάρξει ενημέρωση σχετικά με το ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα διότι τους το έχουν αναφέρει και άλλοι χρήστες...
Είχαν όντως διορθώσει κάτι αυτές τις μέρες αλλά τελικά δε κράτησε για πολύ (όπως μου είπε ο μεσιέ στο ντελεφούνκεν....)

Οπότε περιμένω και βλέποντας και κάνοντας... 
Θα σας κρατάω ενήμερους.  :Smile:  

Για την ώρα έχω αποσυνδέσει την DSL πάντως και παίζω κυριλέ στα 14 κάτω 5 πάνω... χαχαχαχα!

----------


## DoSMaN

> Δυστυχώς θα σε προσγειώσω ανώμαλα από το όνειρο του "τρελού" upload που δείχνει η εφαρμογή του speedtest για windows. Δεν δουλεύει σωστά (ίσως με το booster) και δείχνει πολύ υψηλό upload ενώ στην πράξη έχεις το φυσιολογικό, γύρω στα 5,5mbit. Αυτά στα λέω μετά από δοκιμές που έκανα ο ίδιος κάνοντας speedtest μέσω της συγκεκριμένης εφαρμογής και μετρώντας παράλληλα το πραγματικό upload μου μέσω τρίτης εφαρμογής.


Έβαλα τώρα σε FTP να ανεβαίνει ένα αρχείο και το max που δίνει ως upload είναι 614kb/sec...

----------


## DrB

> Έβαλα τώρα σε FTP να ανεβαίνει ένα αρχείο και το max που δίνει ως upload είναι 614kb/sec...


614 KB/s = 4912 kb/sec

- - - Updated - - -




> 614 KB/s = 4912 kb/sec


Δουλευει όπως πρεπει (σχεδόν 5) ….

----------


## puntomania

ξέρουμε τα τούνελ απ το ρούτερ τι τύπος είναι που πάνε στον bonding server του οτε?

----------


## vfragos

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις διευκρινίσεις, τώρα κατάλαβα. Υπάρχει μια εταιρεία που δίνει bonding μέσω software https://speedify.com/ απεριόριστα data μέχρι 5 συσκευές περίπου 60€ τον χρόνο, έχει και free υπηρεσία για δοκιμή με 5gb τον μήνα δωρεάν. Να παίζει άραγε με δυο γραμμές adsl και booster και στις δύο ή έστω στην μια. Φίλε @puntomania δεν δοκιμάζεις το free που δίνει να δούμε πως παίζει;

----------


## DrB

> ξέρουμε τα τούνελ απ το ρούτερ τι τύπος είναι που πάνε στον bonding server του οτε?


Χρειαζομαστε network experts για αυτην την απαντηση ……. Νομιζω (και ειναι στα limits των γνωσεων μου για δiκτια) η δουλεια γινεται σε Layer 2. Πρεπει να περνεις το traffic stream και να στελνεις τα packets σε 2 (η περισοτερα) sockets …... και μετα (όταν θα φτασουν στον server) κανεις recombine τα packets για να κανεις reconstruct το αρχικο stream.

- - - Updated - - -




> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις διευκρινίσεις, τώρα κατάλαβα. Υπάρχει μια εταιρεία που δίνει bonding μέσω software https://speedify.com/ απεριόριστα data μέχρι 5 συσκευές περίπου 60€ τον χρόνο, έχει και free υπηρεσία για δοκιμή με 5gb τον μήνα δωρεάν. Να παίζει άραγε με δυο γραμμές adsl και booster και στις δύο ή έστω στην μια. Φίλε @puntomania δεν δοκιμάζεις το free που δίνει να δούμε πως παίζει;


Νομιζω αυτό ειναι για κινητα μονο και κανει bonding το WiFi με το cellular …

- - - Updated - - -




> Χρειαζομαστε network experts για αυτην την απαντηση ……. Νομιζω (και ειναι στα limits των γνωσεων μου για δiκτια) η δουλεια γινεται σε Layer 2. Πρεπει να περνεις το traffic stream και να στελνεις τα packets σε 2 (η περισοτερα) sockets …... και μετα (όταν θα φτασουν στον server) κανεις recombine τα packets για να κανεις reconstruct το αρχικο stream.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Νομιζω αυτό ειναι για κινητα μονο και κανει bonding το WiFi με το cellular …


Και πρεπει να πληρωνεις το data για το cellular (όπως και την παροχη απο οπου περνεις το WiFi) ξεχωριστα …..

----------


## vfragos

> Χρειαζομαστε network experts για αυτην την απαντηση ……. Νομιζω (και ειναι στα limits των γνωσεων μου για δiκτια) η δουλεια γινεται σε Layer 2. Πρεπει να περνεις το traffic stream και να στελνεις τα packets σε 2 (η περισοτερα) sockets …... και μετα (όταν θα φτασουν στον server) κανεις recombine τα packets για να κανεις reconstruct το αρχικο stream.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Νομιζω αυτό ειναι για κινητα μονο και κανει bonding το WiFi με το cellular …


Όχι, κάνει για όλες τις υπάρχουσες συνδέσεις (ethernet, wifi, 4g) και δουλεύει και σε pc.

----------


## DrB

> Όχι, κάνει για όλες τις υπάρχουσες συνδέσεις (ethernet, wifi, 4g) και δουλεύει και σε pc.


Χμμ, αναρωτιέμαι τι pings θα εχει μιας και στην ουσια το PC γινεται (software) bonding modem (σαν το speedbooster) ….. κατι μου λεει μεγαλα pings …..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Κάλεσα 13888 και τους περιέγραψα τα σχετικά μου είπαν πως όντως αυτό είναι πρόβλημα γιατί δε πρέπει να λειτουργεί έτσι... και πως το καταχωρούν σα βλάβη και εντός 48 ωρών θα έχει υπάρξει ενημέρωση σχετικά με το ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα διότι τους το έχουν αναφέρει και άλλοι χρήστες...
> Είχαν όντως διορθώσει κάτι αυτές τις μέρες αλλά τελικά δε κράτησε για πολύ (όπως μου είπε ο μεσιέ στο ντελεφούνκεν....)
> 
> Οπότε περιμένω και βλέποντας και κάνοντας... 
> Θα σας κρατάω ενήμερους.  
> 
> Για την ώρα έχω αποσυνδέσει την DSL πάντως και παίζω κυριλέ στα 14 κάτω 5 πάνω... χαχαχαχα!


Και το voip είναι down; Δεν σε εμποδίζει; 
Επείσης μήπως πρέπει να την ξανασυνδέσεις; 
Μπορεί θέλουν να τρέξουν τίποτα διαγνωστικά...

Και κάτι άλλο...για όποιον μπορεί να απαντήσει - πειραματιστεί..

Μια απορία που είχα είναι ότι στο πεδίο (Internet_r_umts1) πρέπει αν θυμάμαι καλά να υπάρχει πέρα από την επιλογή internet και επιλογή για voice...άραγε τώρα που είναι down η dsl θα μπορούσε να παίξει το voip μέσω του 4g; 
Κάπου είχα διαβάσει..μπορεί να κάνω κ λάθος...ότι επιλέγοντας το παραπάνω με την dsl συνδεδεμένη...υπήρχε περίπτωση να δημιουργηθεί δυσλειτουργία με την τηλεφωνία..αναστρέψιμη μεν..

----------


## alexkapellakis

> Και το voip είναι down; Δεν σε εμποδίζει; 
> Επείσης μήπως πρέπει να την ξανασυνδέσεις; 
> Μπορεί θέλουν να τρέξουν τίποτα διαγνωστικά...
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο...για όποιον μπορεί να απαντήσει - πειραματιστεί..
> 
> Μια απορία που είχα είναι ότι στο πεδίο (Internet_r_umts1) πρέπει αν θυμάμαι καλά να υπάρχει πέρα από την επιλογή internet και επιλογή για voice...άραγε τώρα που είναι down η dsl θα μπορούσε να παίξει το voip μέσω του 4g; 
> Κάπου είχα διαβάσει..μπορεί να κάνω κ λάθος...ότι επιλέγοντας το παραπάνω με την dsl συνδεδεμένη...υπήρχε περίπτωση να δημιουργηθεί δυσλειτουργία με την τηλεφωνία..αναστρέψιμη μεν..


Δε τσέκαρα το τηλέφωνο αλλά νομίζω πως ήταν αναμένο...
Άλλωστε πλέον είναι δεδομένα και το τηλέφωνο οπότε γιατί να μη λειτουργεί κανονικά...?

Καλημέρα στην παρέαααα!!!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δε τσέκαρα το τηλέφωνο αλλά νομίζω πως ήταν αναμένο...
> Άλλωστε πλέον είναι δεδομένα και το τηλέφωνο οπότε γιατί να μη λειτουργεί κανονικά...?
> 
> Καλημέρα στην παρέαααα!!!


Καλημέρα!
Διότι το voip περνάει μέσω της dsl...βγάζεις τη dsl πέφτει και το voip...έτσι έκανε σε εμένα τουλάχιστον..

----------


## griniaris

> Καλημέρα!
> Διότι *το voip περνάει μέσω της dsl.*..βγάζεις τη dsl πέφτει και το voip...έτσι έκανε σε εμένα τουλάχιστον..


Σωστος . Το VOIP δουλευει μονο οταν ειναι κουμπωμενη η dsl πανω.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σωστος . Το VOIP δουλευει μονο οταν ειναι κουμπωμενη η dsl πανω.


Το θέμα είναι επιλέγοντας το voice στο umts...θα έπαιζε το voip με την dsl εκτός; Ιδού η απορία... :Smile:  
Στο δίκτυο του οτε είναι σταθερή&κινητή...θεωρητικά έπρεπε να παίξει...εκτός αν το χουν κλειδωμένο μόνο στην dsl.. 
Επίσης δεν ξέρω τι παρενέργειες θα υπήρχαν όταν θα ήταν dsl+4g συνδεδεμένα..
Στην περίπτωση που έπεφτε η dsl π.χ λόγω προβλήματος, δε θα ήταν καλό να έπαιζε backup μέσω 4g η τηλεφωνία.; 
Και κάτι άλλο που σκέφτηκα...η τηλεφωνία άραγε περνάει μέσω του bonding server μέσω της κοινής ip;
Απορίες που έχω κ εγώ πρωί πρωί ε;...

----------


## puntomania

σε μένα όταν το είχα δοκιμάσει... έπαιζε το voip μεσώ του 4g ( χωρίς την dsl )

- - - Updated - - -




> Στην περίπτωση που έπεφτε η dsl π.χ λόγω προβλήματος, δε θα ήταν καλό να έπαιζε backup μέσω 4g η τηλεφωνία.;



το ειχα δοκιμάσει και αυτό... αλλα δεν!

----------


## nikolaos91

Καλησπερα σε ολους
Εχω 4 γραμμη και το booster και αυτο που εχω παρατηρηση ειναι οτι το booster ανοιγει επιλεκτικα οπως μπορειτε να δειτε και στης εικονες που εχω ανεβασει αυτο που πρεπει να σημειωθει ειναι οτι στο τεστ στην οτενετ αυτο που βλεπετε ηταν στιγμιαιο μετα γυρισε στο 200-300-350

εχετε να προτεινετε κατι η να τους παρω τηλεφωνω

----------


## alexkapellakis

Αδέρφια τσάμπα θα τους πάρετε τηλέφωνο (στη περίπτωση μου τουλάχιστον.. χαχαχαχα!)

Χθες τους πήρα, σήμερα ήρθαν, δεν έκαναν κάτι επι της ουσίας, και έφυγαν, και μου είπε ο τεχνικός (δια τηλεφώνου) οτι θα δώσει εντολή να μου αντικαταστήσουν το huawei router γιατί μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα (πράγμα που πολύ αμφιβάλλω) και μετά απο 10 λεπτά με πήρε η μάνα μου τηλέφωνο που μένει στον κάτω όροφο (άλλο διαμέρισμα) για να με ενημερώσει πως δεν έχει τηλέφωνο/ιντερνετ...

Χαχαχαχαχα!

Ήρθε, δεν έφτιαξε τίποτα και χάλασε και τη γραμμή άλλου ορόφου...

Ρε δε πάμε καλά ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  εεεεεεε!!!!!!

ΠΟΥ ΣΤΟ ...................................... ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΑΖΕΨΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΡΕ...............!!???

Καλησπέρα είπαμε??? :P

----------


## griniaris

Αυτο οφειλεται σε παλια και πολυ-χρησιμοποιημενη ρεγκλετα. 
Εχουν ανοιξει τα "ποδαρακια" και δεν σφηνωνει το καλωδιο. 

Οποτε μολις κουνηθει λιγο δεν κανει επαφη.


Καλο θα ηταν να την αλλαξετε. Ειναι πολυ φτηνη.   3-4 €

Αλλιως καθε φορα που θα κουνιεται καποιο καλωδιο... καποιος θα μενει και χωρις ιντερνετ-τηλεφωνο.

----------


## alexkapellakis

> Αυτο οφειλεται σε παλια και πολυ-χρησιμοποιημενη ρεγκλετα. 
> Εχουν ανοιξει τα "ποδαρακια" και δεν σφηνωνει το καλωδιο. 
> 
> Οποτε μολις κουνηθει λιγο δεν κανει επαφη.
> 
> 
> Καλο θα ηταν να την αλλαξετε. Ειναι πολυ φτηνη.   3-4 €
> 
> Αλλιως καθε φορα που θα κουνιεται καποιο καλωδιο... καποιος θα μενει και χωρις ιντερνετ-τηλεφωνο.


Δε νομίζω...
Γιατί πριν μερικούς μήνες άλλαξα όλη την εγκατάσταση στην χωνευτή... Και όλα είναι καινούργια εκεί... Γιατί ακριβώς αυτά γινόντουσαν πριν όποτε ερχόντουσαν... Και τώρα που τα έχω όλα στην πένα (και αυτό το λέω γιατί επέβλεπα της επισκευής της εγκατάστασης και ξέρω τι παίζει εκεί μέσα) πάλι έχουμε τα ίδια...? 
Άρα κάποια "γκχμ γκχμ" έκανε αυτός ο τεχνικός......

----------


## Chucklenuts

> Μέχρι στιγμής δουλεύει, ενω παλιοτερα, τετοια ωρα 22:00 δεν δουλευε ποτέ.





> Κι εδώ τα ίδια.


Ακόμα τα ίδια. Δηλαδή, δουλεύει σωστά πλέον. Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει η δεύτερη βλάβη που δήλωσα, αλλά από τότε δεν έχει παρουσιάσει τα γνωστά προβλήματα ταχύτητας. 

_Υ.Γ. Αν δείτε αριθμό κινητού στο Dashboard του Cosmote.gr που δεν αναγνωρίζετε, μη τρελαθείτε θα είναι το Booster. Έρχεται ως ξεχωριστός λογαριασμός με αριθμό κινητού τηλεφώνου και δεν έρχεται ειδοποίηση για έκδοση και εξόφληση όπως στους υπόλοιπους.
_

----------


## alexkapellakis

Και σήμερα out of the blue που λένε και στο χωριό μου κανονικά...
Ε ρε καρναβάλιααααα!!!!
χαΧΑχαχΑχΑχΑχα!

----------


## Jwap

Πως πάει  είναι σταθερό πλέον η έχει ακόμα προβλήματα? 
Μια ερώτηση αν το βάλω και σε περιπτώσει που μου σπάσει τα νευρά μπορώ να βάλω το κανονικό ρουτερ που εχω ? θα δουλεύει σκέτο adsl η τιποτα ?

----------


## DoSMaN

> Πως πάει  είναι σταθερό πλέον η έχει ακόμα προβλήματα? 
> Μια ερώτηση αν το βάλω και σε περιπτώσει που μου σπάσει τα νευρά μπορώ να βάλω το κανονικό ρουτερ που εχω ? θα δουλεύει σκέτο adsl η τιποτα ?


Αρκετές μέρες τώρα εμένα μου δουλεύει άψογα και χωρίς προβλήματα...

Θα σου δουλέψει και το παλιό σου router απλά αν έχεις και τηλεφωνία μέσω Internet και το παλιό σου δεν είναι voip router δε θα έχεις σταθερό...

----------


## DrB

> Πως πάει  είναι σταθερό πλέον η έχει ακόμα προβλήματα? 
> Μια ερώτηση αν το βάλω και σε περιπτώσει που μου σπάσει τα νευρά μπορώ να βάλω το κανονικό ρουτερ που εχω ? θα δουλεύει σκέτο adsl η τιποτα ?


Απο τότε που το έφτιαξαν (τέλη Ιανουαρίου) δουλεύει κανονικά (όπως και πριν τις αρχες Δεκέμβριου).

----------


## Jwap

Ωραία μακάρι να συνεχίσει έτσι. Μέχρι την Παρασκευή θα το βάλω και εγώ γιατί με 1 upload είναι βάσανο. 
Τηλεφωνία έχω απλή γραμμή γιατί έχω δει σε φίλους μου τι παιχνίδια κάνει με voip και δεν βάζω μέχρι να το κάνουν υποχρεωτικό οποτε οκ.
Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## puntomania

> Ωραία μακάρι να συνεχίσει έτσι. Μέχρι την Παρασκευή θα το βάλω και εγώ γιατί με 1 upload είναι βάσανο. 
> Τηλεφωνία έχω απλή γραμμή γιατί έχω δει σε φίλους μου τι παιχνίδια κάνει με voip και δεν βάζω μέχρι να το κάνουν υποχρεωτικό οποτε οκ.
> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.


μπορεί να στην κάνουν voip την γραμμή με την αλλαγή τώρα!

----------


## Jwap

> μπορεί να στην κάνουν voip την γραμμή με την αλλαγή τώρα!


Απο την στιγμή που δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό  δεν νομίζω.
Αν μου πούνε κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα το δεχθώ και στο κάτω κάτω δεν νομίζω να πούνε τίποτα εφ οσον δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό γιατί αλλιώς λεφτά θα χάσουν.

----------


## dimitrisc5

Παιδιά προσπάθησα να διαβάσω το νήμα αλλά είναι τεράστιο και θέλω να σας κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις. Καταρχήν το ρούτερ μου κλειδώνει στα 10mbit. 

1.θα το βάλω και θα πιάνω ιδανικά 60mbit μέχρι να τελειώσουν τα 100gb και μετά 15. Σωστά ? 

2.το upload πως διαμορφώνετε γενικά ? Και μετά που θα τελειώσουν τα 15mbit.

3. Η χρέωση είναι 10ευρω το μηνα. Ξέρουμε διάρκεια ? Είναι 12μηνη ?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## alkis13

> Παιδιά προσπάθησα να διαβάσω το νήμα αλλά είναι τεράστιο και θέλω να σας κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις. Καταρχήν το ρούτερ μου κλειδώνει στα 10mbit. 
> 
> 1.θα το βάλω και θα πιάνω ιδανικά 60mbit μέχρι να τελειώσουν τα 100gb και μετά 15. Σωστά ? 
> 
> 2.το upload πως διαμορφώνετε γενικά ? Και μετά που θα τελειώσουν τα 15mbit.
> 
> 3. Η χρέωση είναι 10ευρω το μηνα. Ξέρουμε διάρκεια ? Είναι 12μηνη ?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


1 Εως +60Mbps απο την τωρινή σου συνδεση, εαν εχεις 10Mbps adsl θα εχεις συνολο 70Mbps.
Η κεραια εχει το πιο σημαντικο λογο, εμενα η κεραια ειναι 40Mbps max, και adsl εχω 4-5, οποτε ειμαι στα 45Mbps Max.
Μετα τα 100Gb θα εχεις adsl+εως 15 mbps. Δηλαδη αν εχεις 10Mbps adsl, θα εχεις 10+15=25MBps max. 
2. Σταθερο 5Mbps.
3.24 μηνη, ειχε παιξει προσφορα στα 6,74€ ενα διαστημα.

----------


## DrB

> 1 Εως +60Mbps απο την τωρινή σου συνδεση, εαν εχεις 10Mbps adsl θα εχεις συνολο 70Mbps.
> Η κεραια εχει το πιο σημαντικο λογο, εμενα η κεραια ειναι 40Mbps max, και adsl εχω 4-5, οποτε ειμαι στα 45Mbps Max.
> Μετα τα 100Gb θα εχεις adsl+εως 15 mbps. Δηλαδη αν εχεις 10Mbps adsl, θα εχεις 10+15=25MBps max. 
> 2. Σταθερο 5Mbps.
> 3.24 μηνη, ειχε παιξει προσφορα στα 6,74€ ενα διαστημα.


Το upload ειναι +6Μbps (σταθερο).

Τα boost εξαρτανται απο τον φορτο της 4G (την ωρα της ημερας). Τα +60Mbps και +6Mbps ειναι τα μεγιστα, συνηθως πιανεις λιγοτερα …. Το booster δεν ειναι ιδανικο για streaming και επισης θα εχεις μεγαλυτερο ping (όχι ιδανικο για gaming).

----------


## dimitrisc5

> Το upload ειναι +6Μbps (σταθερο).
> 
> Τα boost εξαρτανται απο τον φορτο της 4G (την ωρα της ημερας). Τα +60Mbps και +6Mbps ειναι τα μεγιστα, συνηθως πιανεις λιγοτερα …. Το booster δεν ειναι ιδανικο για streaming και επισης θα εχεις μεγαλυτερο ping (όχι ιδανικο για gaming).


Ευχαριστώ. Streaming εννοείς να στριμαρω εγώ ή και να βλέπω βίντεο YouTube Netflix κτλ?

----------


## vfragos

> Ευχαριστώ. Streaming εννοείς να στριμαρω εγώ ή και να βλέπω βίντεο YouTube Netflix κτλ?


Προσωπική εμπειρία σε gaming, μια χαρά, τουλάχιστον σε επιπεδο να παιρνάω καλά με φίλους online, τώρα αν μιλάει ο φίλος για επαγγελματικό επίπεδο δεν ξέρω. Για YouTube, Netflix μια χαρά όλα. Να κανω streaming εγώ δεν έχω δοκιμάσει.

----------


## striker10

> Ευχαριστώ. Streaming εννοείς να στριμαρω εγώ ή και να βλέπω βίντεο YouTube Netflix κτλ?


δικη μου εμπειρια gaming ειναι ολα καλα. φιφα σε πσ4. αν θες κανα shooting game με ταχυτητες απιθανες δε ξερω.

στρεαμινγκ, ειναι βασικο να εχεις ηδη καλη dsl. εμενα με 4αρα συνδεση στην πολυ καλυτερη περιπτωση μου κολουσε το νετφλιξ υπερβολικα. αν αλλος εχει 10αρα πχ, προφανως κ δε θα εχει προβλημα. οποτε το ζητουμενο ειναι ποση ειναι η dsl σου αρχικα.

----------


## DrB

> δικη μου εμπειρια gaming ειναι ολα καλα. φιφα σε πσ4. αν θες κανα shooting game με ταχυτητες απιθανες δε ξερω.
> 
> στρεαμινγκ, ειναι βασικο να εχεις ηδη καλη dsl. εμενα με 4αρα συνδεση στην πολυ καλυτερη περιπτωση μου κολουσε το νετφλιξ υπερβολικα. αν αλλος εχει 10αρα πχ, προφανως κ δε θα εχει προβλημα. οποτε το ζητουμενο ειναι ποση ειναι η dsl σου αρχικα.



Δεν ειμαι gamer αλλα οι γιοι μου μου λενε πως θέλεις ping 10 (αντε με το ζορι 15) και κάτω για proper experience. Το hybrid εχει πάνω απο 20 συνήθως (και 30 καμια φορα απο ότι εχω δει) …….. Υποθετω πως εξαρτάται απο το παιχνιδι κτλ …..

Το πρόβλημα με το streaming (μιλαω για να βλέπεις Netflix etc) ειναι νομιζω στο sustainable bandwidth που παρεχει η 4G. Εάν το απετουμενο bandwidth ειναι 5mbps και η σταθερη σου δεινει 2 τοτε πρεπει να εχεις σταθερο και sustainable 5-6 απο το 4G για να μην εχεις κολλήματα. Αυτό δεν γινεται παντα …..

----------


## vfragos

> Δεν ειμαι gamer αλλα οι γιοι μου μου λενε πως θέλεις ping 10 (αντε με το ζορι 15) και κάτω για proper experience. Το hybrid εχει πάνω απο 20 συνήθως (και 30 καμια φορα απο ότι εχω δει) …….. Υποθετω πως εξαρτάται απο το παιχνιδι κτλ …..
> 
> Το πρόβλημα με το streaming (μιλαω για να βλέπεις Netflix etc) ειναι νομιζω στο sustainable bandwidth που παρεχει η 4G. Εάν το απετουμενο bandwidth ειναι 5mbps και η σταθερη σου δεινει 2 τοτε πρεπει να εχεις σταθερο και sustainable 5-6 απο το 4G για να μην εχεις κολλήματα. Αυτό δεν γινεται παντα …..


Μια χαρά παίζεις και με πολύ μεγαλύτερα ping. Βασικά αυτά τα ping δεν τα πιάνεις με adsl, με οπτική μέχρι το σπίτι ίσως, εξαρτάται και που είναι ο server που παίζεις. Η γιοί σου δεν παίζουν, κάνουν πρωταθλητισμό! :Razz:  Εγώ πάντως από τότε πού έφτιαξαν τα προβλήματα, ενώ μόνο η adsl μου δεν με καλύπτει για 4Κ streaming, με την συμβολή του booster παίζει άψογα και το 4Κ και αφού έχουν τελειώσει τα 100gb. Όποτε και χάλια adsl να έχεις, νομίζω σε 1080p και αφότου τελειώσουν τα 100gb, πάλι καλά θα παίζει

----------


## rigel72

> Απο την στιγμή που δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό  δεν νομίζω.
> Αν μου πούνε κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα το δεχθώ και στο κάτω κάτω δεν νομίζω να πούνε τίποτα εφ οσον δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό γιατί αλλιώς λεφτά θα χάσουν.


Εμένα μου το γύρισαν υποχρεωτικά σε VOIP μόλις έκανα την αλλαγή,

----------


## alkis13

Υποχρεωτικα θα γυρισει η τηλεφωνια σε VOIP. Απλα η Cosmote κανει την αρχη. 

Με το ping και στο speedbooster, αναγκαστικά βαζουν την γραμμη σε fast path, οποτε fast path+ speedbooster <interleaved ping. 

Υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις με inalan, και καινουργια καφαο και 10m χαλκο, οπου υπαρχουν ping της ταξης του μονοψηφιου, αλλα αυτά είναι λίγα παραδείγματα.

----------


## venejo

2-3 μέρες δε κανει τίποτα. Όλο επανεκιννήσεις κατεβάζει ενα δυό αρχεία
και μετά γυρίζουμε κλασικά στη ταχύτητα της adsl.
Εν τω μεταξύ είδα τώρα πως δείχνει Available bandwidth: 0 στο Bonding Status.

----------


## DrB

> Μια χαρά παίζεις και με πολύ μεγαλύτερα ping. Βασικά αυτά τα ping δεν τα πιάνεις με adsl, με οπτική μέχρι το σπίτι ίσως, εξαρτάται και που είναι ο server που παίζεις. Η γιοί σου δεν παίζουν, κάνουν πρωταθλητισμό! Εγώ πάντως από τότε πού έφτιαξαν τα προβλήματα, ενώ μόνο η adsl μου δεν με καλύπτει για 4Κ streaming, με την συμβολή του booster παίζει άψογα και το 4Κ και αφού έχουν τελειώσει τα 100gb. Όποτε και χάλια adsl να έχεις, νομίζω σε 1080p και αφότου τελειώσουν τα 100gb, πάλι καλά θα παίζει


Ποσο ειναι μονο η ADSL σου ?

----------


## vfragos

> Ποσο ειναι μονο η ADSL σου ?


Κλειδώνει στα 13400mbps

----------


## DrB

> Κλειδώνει στα 13400mbps


Όταν βλέπεις 4Κ εχεις μπει στο booster να δεις ποσο τραβάει απο την 4G ? Η Netflix λεει 25mbps για 4Κ αλλα μαλλον δεν χρειαζεται πανω απο 15mbps.

----------


## vfragos

> Όταν βλέπεις 4Κ εχεις μπει στο booster να δεις ποσο τραβάει απο την 4G ? Η Netflix λεει 25mbps για 4Κ αλλα μαλλον δεν χρειαζεται πανω απο 15mbps.


Διόρθωση γιατί είχα διαβάσει λάθος. Όχι δεν φτάνουν, όπως και στο youtube ή είσαι οριακά εντελώς με αποτέλεσμα να μην γλιτώνεις το buffering.

----------


## DoSMaN

> 2-3 μέρες δε κανει τίποτα. Όλο επανεκιννήσεις κατεβάζει ενα δυό αρχεία
> και μετά γυρίζουμε κλασικά στη ταχύτητα της adsl.
> Εν τω μεταξύ είδα τώρα πως δείχνει Available bandwidth: 0 στο Bonding Status.


Αν σου λέει available bandwidth 0 τσέκαρε να δεις αν όλα είναι UP.
Αν η aDSL είναι down σημαίνει ότι παίζει μπάλα μόνο το 4G και γι' αυτό δε σου δίνει κάποιο bandwidth γιατί το 4G δεν έχει...

----------


## venejo

Όλα κανονικά έδειχναν αφού κατέβαζε με τη ταχύτητα της adsl μόνο και το bonding και τα λοιπά του,
επειδή στη σελίδα ήμουν, ήταν στο UP και τα 3. Απλά δεν. Το μόνο που κατάφερα να ξεκολλήσει ήταν
βάζοντας τις 2 συνδέσεις να παίρνουν μόνο ipv4 και όχι v4+v6.

----------


## alkis13

> Όλα κανονικά έδειχναν αφού κατέβαζε με τη ταχύτητα της adsl μόνο και το bonding και τα λοιπά του,
> επειδή στη σελίδα ήμουν, ήταν στο UP και τα 3. Απλά δεν. Το μόνο που κατάφερα να ξεκολλήσει ήταν
> βάζοντας τις 2 συνδέσεις να παίρνουν μόνο ipv4 και όχι v4+v6.




Κανε factory reset στο router. Αν συνεχιστεί δήλωσε βλάβη στη Cosmote, αφου πια το συστημικό πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει, είτε θα σου αλλάξουν router, ειτε θα κοιταξουν την κεραια κινητης σου ή και την adsl σου.

----------


## Theodore41

Σήμερα μου έφεραν το Huawei Hybrid access router,για 4G booster.΄ρώτησα τι να κάνω και μου έιπαν να βάλω τα καλώδια όπως ακριβώς ήταν στο speedport.
Εκείνο που θέλω να ρωτήσω,είναι το εξής.Στο Speedport,είχα απενεργοποιήσει το ασύρματο,και είχα συνδέσει ένα Αsus N66U.Στο Huawei μπορώ να απενεργοποιήσω πάλι το ασύρματο για να ξαναβάλω το Asus;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Σήμερα μου έφεραν το Huawei Hybrid access router,για 4G booster.΄ρώτησα τι να κάνω και μου έιπαν να βάλω τα καλώδια όπως ακριβώς ήταν στο speedport.
> Εκείνο που θέλω να ρωτήσω,είναι το εξής.Στο Speedport,είχα απενεργοποιήσει το ασύρματο,και είχα συνδέσει ένα Αsus N66U.Στο Huawei μπορώ να απενεργοποιήσω πάλι το ασύρματο για να ξαναβάλω το Asus;


Ναι, γιατί να μη μπορείς;;
Και μάλιστα μπορείς να κλείσεις το WiFi και από το κουμπί που έχει στα αριστερά χωρίς να μπεις καν στο web interface.

----------


## Theodore41

> Ναι, γιατί να μη μπορείς;;
> Και μάλιστα μπορείς να κλείσεις το WiFi και από το κουμπί που έχει στα αριστερά χωρίς να μπεις καν στο web interface.


Μιάς και μου απάντησες και άρα το ξέρεις το θέμα,να σου πω και το εξής.Εκανα αυτό που είπες και φάνηκε το WIFI,όμως αν και πέρασε μισή ώρα τώρα το VOIP φωτάκι δεν ανάβει ενώ αναβοσβήνουν τα φωτάκια LAN1-LAN2 και το Ιντερνετ.Και βέβαια δεν έχω σταθερό τηλέφωνο.
Τι γίνεται;
Edit.
Εκανα επανεκκίνηση και το τηλέφωνο ήλθε.
Αποτέλεσμα.Χθες,με το που το ξεκίνησα, πήρα ταχύτητα 19 ενώ σήμερα,
ping:22 download:35,60 upload:5,5.
H διαφορά από το 9,8 ταχύτητα που είχα, είναι πολύ μεγάλη .Και φαίνεται... :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Χαιρετώ.
Αλήθεια,τα 100 Γίγα που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ για ποιά χρήση φτάνουν;Κανονικά έχω τον υπολογιστή ανοιχτό όλη μέρα,καμιά φορά και 24 ώρες και κατεβάζω και κανα αρχειάκι.Η ...περισσότερα,ανάλογα.
Τώρα όμως μας έχει προκύψει και το 4Κ,και από τη στιγμή που έχω μία πολύ καλή τηλεόραση,κρίμα δεν είναι να μη βλέπω κανα τοπίο της Σονυ στο Youtube;Οπότε τι τρώει το 4Κ από το απόθεμα των 100 Γίγα;Πόση ώρα μπορεί να δουλέψει;

----------


## Haldol

Σήμερα πήρα κι εγώ το booster. Δε μπορώ να πω ότι ήρθε η στιγμή που θ' αναφωνήσω "τι το 'θελα", αλλά μάλλον πλησιάζει.

Κάνω ένα speedtest, χτυπάει 37 Mbit. Μια χαρά, λέω, από τα 12 Mbit που έπιανα...

Έβαλα να κατεβαίνουν δύο αρχεία. Windows 10 image από MSDN (~4 GB) και Visual Studio Code (47 MB). Και η γραμμή... κάνει παιχνίδια. Μία κατεβάζει με 70 KB/s, μία με 2 MB/s, μία με 1 MB/s, μία με... 0 B/s. Όλα "up". Και το bonding, και το ADSL, και το mobile broadband. Παρ' όλα αυτά, η γραμμή έχει τρελά σκαμπανεβάσματα, σα να κλείνει και ν' ανοίγει κάτι συνέχεια.

Any help? Εννοείται ότι τώρα πάω για reboot.

----------


## Theodore41

Εμένα κάνει...γαργάρες το τηλέφωνο.Οταν μιλάω, ακούω τη φωνή του συνομιλητή μου να τρεμοπαίζει ,κάτι που είναι πολύ ενοχλητικό.Μόλις το έδωσα στον ΟΤΕ,και το έβαλαν ως βλάβη και θα με ειδοποιήσουν άμα καταλάβουν τι γίνεται.

----------


## Theodore41

Κάποιες παρατηρήσεις από τις 2 μέρες που έχω το 4G booster.
Το upload είναι σταθερά πάνω από το 5.
Το download την πρώτη μέρα ήταν 19,χθες πήγε 35 και σήμερα είναι μόνον 21.
Τα σκαμπανεβάσματα που αντιμετωπίζετε, μεταξύ ποίων τιμών κυμαίνονται;
Μιλάμε για desktop σε σύνδεση με καλώδιο ethernet.
Και κάτι άλλο τώρα.
Μέτρησα την ταχύτητα με το wifi,και βρήκα να παίζει περί το 9.Το wifi το δίνει ένα Asus RT-N66U,γιατί έχω κλείσει το κουμπί του Wifi στο Huawei.

----------


## sawas

Kalispera se olous, simera peira to router, to ekana sindesi prin apo 4-5 wres alla to lampaki tou MODE and SIGNAL den anaboun. Exw ti karta sim mesa, prepei na perimenw? i prepei na kanw kati gia na to energopioiso? Kai not: otan mpenw sto 192.168.1.1 vazw admin k kodiko, mpenei kai apla fortonei sinexeia tpt allo den kanei.

DSL synchronization status:	Up
DSL Internet status:	Connected
Mobile Internet status:	Disconnected
Bonding:	Down

----------


## Theodore41

> Kalispera se olous, simera peira to router, to ekana sindesi prin apo 4-5 wres alla to lampaki tou MODE and SIGNAL den anaboun. Exw ti karta sim mesa, prepei na perimenw? i prepei na kanw kati gia na to energopioiso? Kai not: otan mpenw sto 192.168.1.1 vazw admin k kodiko, mpenei kai apla fortonei sinexeia tpt allo den kanei.
> 
> DSL synchronization status:	Up
> DSL Internet status:	Connected
> Mobile Internet status:	Disconnected
> Bonding:	Down


Τα ίδια μου έκανε κι εμένα μετά από 2 ημέρες.Μου έλεγαν ότι δεν έχει πατήσει καλά η κάρτα sim.Τώρα το άλλαξα γιατί παρήγγειλα vdsl και μου δώσανε ένα speedport 2i.

----------


## nikolaos91

παρτους τηλεφωνω και κανε αντικατασταση του εξοπλισμου. εχε στο νουσου οτι πρεπει να βγαλεις την σιμ απο μεσα και να την βαλεις στο αλλο ρουτερ

----------


## DoSMaN

> Kalispera se olous, simera peira to router, to ekana sindesi prin apo 4-5 wres alla to lampaki tou MODE and SIGNAL den anaboun. Exw ti karta sim mesa, prepei na perimenw? i prepei na kanw kati gia na to energopioiso? Kai not: otan mpenw sto 192.168.1.1 vazw admin k kodiko, mpenei kai apla fortonei sinexeia tpt allo den kanei.
> 
> DSL synchronization status:	Up
> DSL Internet status:	Connected
> Mobile Internet status:	Disconnected
> Bonding:	Down


Δοκίμασε να βγάλεις την κάρτα SIM από μέσα και να την ξαναβάλεις και κάνε επαναφορά ρυθμίσεων (x2).
Αν δεν φτιάξει, καλύτερα να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο μήπως το συγκεκριμένο router είναι "brickαρισμένο".

ΥΓ. Κάνε ένα edit το κείμενό σου και γράψτο στα Ελληνικά μιας και τα greeklish δεν επιτρέπονται...  :Smile:

----------


## sawas

τελικα το ρουτερ ειχε προβλημα σημερα το αλλακσα... αλλα καμια διαφορα στη ταχυτητα :/ ειχα 5Mbps παλι  5 εχω με φουλλ σημα και 4g. Μιπως κανω καμια αλλαγει απο το ρουτερ?

----------


## nikolaos91

παρε τηλεφωνω και πες να σου  κοιταξουν το ρουτερ αμα λειτουργεί σωστα πανω στην γραμμη

----------


## Dimos_h

Καλησπέρα,
Γνωρίζει κανείς αν μπορώ να το δηλώσω σε σπίτι με adsl και να το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο του σε άλλο σπίτι χωρίς internet?

----------


## puntomania

> Καλησπέρα,
> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν μπορώ να το δηλώσω σε σπίτι με adsl και να το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο του σε άλλο σπίτι χωρίς internet?


κάνε μια δοκιμή... και πες μας το αποτέλεσμα!

----------


## Dimos_h

Με συμβόλαιο 2 χρόνια δεν νομίζω πως θα έκανα απλά δοκιμή γιατί αν στραβώσει κάτι θα μου είναι τελείως άχρηστο  :Smile:

----------


## puntomania

> Με συμβόλαιο 2 χρόνια δεν νομίζω πως θα έκανα απλά δοκιμή γιατί αν στραβώσει κάτι θα μου είναι τελείως άχρηστο


αρα δηλαδή αν σου πούνε εδώ...ότι γίνετε... και το πάρεις και διαπιστώσεις ότι δεν παίζει.. μετά? 

240ε θα σου στοιχίσει στα 2 χρόνια η δοκιμή... η θα σου κάτσει.. η όχι.

οπότε η το ρισκάρεις... η το αφήνεις.

----------


## Dimos_h

Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα σου? Ρώτησα αν γνωρίζει κάποιος.Εφόσον εσύ δεν γνωρίζεις γιατί απαντάς? Αυτά τα έξυπνα η το ρισκάρεις η το αφήνεις δεν βοηθάν πουθενά , ούτε το ύφος σου.
Αν κάποιος το έχει δοκιμάσει και θέλει πραγματικά να βοηθήσει ας μου στείλει ευχαριστώ

----------


## puntomania

προσωπικά... το δοκίμασα πέρυσι... σε διπλανό χωρίο... ( άλλη κεραία ) για κάποιον που σκεφτόταν το ίδιο... και να πω την αλήθεια το μετάνιωσα...!!!

----------


## Dimos_h

Γιατί?

----------


## puntomania

και ναι.. δεν θα σου πω... αν δούλεψε η όχι... γιατί πολύ απλά δεν είναι ίδιες όλες οι περιοχές... και στην τελική... αν μπεις στον κόπο και πας πιο πίσω... τα έχουμε ξανά πει αυτά!

----------


## Dimos_h

Εχω ψάξει στο Θέμα και δεν βρήκα κάτι. Ωραία τότε μην μπαίνεις καν στον κόπο να γράψεις. Θα βοηθήσει κάποιος άλλος ποιο πρόθυμος

----------


## puntomania

> Εχω ψάξει στο Θέμα και δεν βρήκα κάτι. Ωραία τότε μην μπαίνεις καν στον κόπο να γράψεις. Θα βοηθήσει κάποιος άλλος ποιο πρόθυμος


δεν κατάλαβες τι σου είπα... εδώ μπορεί να παίζει... και εκεί όχι! για να είσαι 99,9% πρέπει να βρεις εκεί κάποιον που το έχει κοντά σου... και να κάνετε την δοκιμή!

----------


## HMMYtasion

> Καλησπέρα,
> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν μπορώ να το δηλώσω σε σπίτι με adsl και να το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο του σε άλλο σπίτι χωρίς internet?


Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ έτσι. Είμαι στο ίδιο χωριό όμως με το σπίτι που έχει την adsl συνδεση.

----------


## pier88

Μετά από ενάμιση μήνα καλής λειτουργίας δυστυχώς επανήλθαν τα γνωστά προβλήματα.Εσείς είσαστε όλοι οκ η είμαι μόνο εγώ που έχω πρόβλημα;

----------


## jkoukos

> Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ έτσι. Είμαι στο ίδιο χωριό όμως με το σπίτι που έχει την adsl συνδεση.


Μπορείς να γράψεις τα βήματα που το έκανες ή μήπως απλά το βάζεις μόνο του και συνδέεται στο LTE;

----------


## tasosko

πριν 4 μηνες το ειχα με 9.90 ευρω100 gb μετα που εκανε τα χαζα του το εστειλα πισω δεν πληρωσα φραγκο μου γυρισαν και πιστωτικο 40 ευρω και εχει κανα μηνα το ξαναεκανα με 6.60ευρω 100gb απο τοτε παει μια χαρα

----------


## HMMYtasion

> Μπορείς να γράψεις τα βήματα που το έκανες ή μήπως απλά το βάζεις μόνο του και συνδέεται στο LTE;


Απλά το βάζεις στη πρίζα και δουλεύει  :Very Happy:

----------


## jkoukos

ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ! Έλεγα μήπως θέλει πρώτα σύνδεση στην γραμμή και μετά να μεταφερθεί στον άλλο χώρο που δεν έχει την DSL σύνδεση.

----------


## papagalaki

> Μετά από ενάμιση μήνα καλής λειτουργίας δυστυχώς επανήλθαν τα γνωστά προβλήματα.Εσείς είσαστε όλοι οκ η είμαι μόνο εγώ που έχω πρόβλημα;


Με βγαλμένο το καλώδιο, μου δουλεύει άψογα μέχρι στιγμής, μια δοκιμή που έκανα πριν 1-2 εβδομάδες ΜΕ καλώδιο είχε θέματα σχεδόν αμέσως.

----------


## pier88

> Με βγαλμένο το καλώδιο, μου δουλεύει άψογα μέχρι στιγμής, μια δοκιμή που έκανα πριν 1-2 εβδομάδες ΜΕ καλώδιο είχε θέματα σχεδόν αμέσως.


Εμένα μου κόβει και την adsl,χωρίς καλώδιο πιάνω 2mbps.Κανει το ίδιο που έκανε στις γιορτές.Δεν αντέχω άλλο,τα νεύρα μου!!

----------


## dimoshatz

> πριν 4 μηνες το ειχα με 9.90 ευρω100 gb μετα που εκανε τα χαζα του το εστειλα πισω δεν πληρωσα φραγκο μου γυρισαν και πιστωτικο 40 ευρω και εχει κανα μηνα το ξαναεκανα με 6.60ευρω 100gb απο τοτε παει μια χαρα


Με 6.60 πως το έβαλες γίνεται ακόμα?  :Smile:

----------


## DrB

> Μετά από ενάμιση μήνα καλής λειτουργίας δυστυχώς επανήλθαν τα γνωστά προβλήματα.Εσείς είσαστε όλοι οκ η είμαι μόνο εγώ που έχω πρόβλημα;


Σε εμένα δουλεύει μια χαρά (όπως πρέπει) !

----------


## pier88

> Σε εμένα δουλεύει μια χαρά (όπως πρέπει) !


Πριν από λίγο ανέβηκα στη στέγη με το ρούτερ,σήμα excellent 67 και download 3mbps adsl+booster!!Γιά γέλια πραγματικά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πριν από λίγο ανέβηκα στη στέγη με το ρούτερ,σήμα excellent 67 και download 3mbps adsl+booster!!Γιά γέλια πραγματικά.


Τελικά μετά από πολλές δοκιμές βλέπω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν λειτουργεί το bonding,φαίνονται όλα up αλλά στην πράξη δεν είναι.Κατέβασα αρχείο 1gb με την μισή ταχύτητα της adsl μου και το χρέωσε όλο στην κινητή.

----------


## DrB

> Πριν από λίγο ανέβηκα στη στέγη με το ρούτερ,σήμα excellent 67 και download 3mbps adsl+booster!!Γιά γέλια πραγματικά.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Τελικά μετά από πολλές δοκιμές βλέπω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν λειτουργεί το bonding,φαίνονται όλα up αλλά στην πράξη δεν είναι.Κατέβασα αρχείο 1gb με την μισή ταχύτητα της adsl μου και το χρέωσε όλο στην κινητή.


Κανε "hard reset" …... (βγαλτο απο την πριζα, περίμενε 1 λεπτο και μετα ξαναβαλτο) … μπας και ξυπνήσει ….

- - - Updated - - -




> Κανε "hard reset" …... (βγαλτο απο την πριζα, περίμενε 1 λεπτο και μετα ξαναβαλτο) … μπας και ξυπνήσει ….


hard restart ….. εννοω ….

----------


## pier88

> Κανε "hard reset" …... (βγαλτο απο την πριζα, περίμενε 1 λεπτο και μετα ξαναβαλτο) … μπας και ξυπνήσει ….


Έχω κάνει τα πάντα,δεν διορθώνεται.Οταν ανοίγω το 4g αυτόματα κλείνει η adsl.Ο τεχνικός πριν λίγο μου είπε ότι η κάποια ρύθμιση στην κεραία είναι η φταίει το ρούτερ,εγώ πιστεύω πως απλά φταίει η κεραία γιατί έκανα κι ενα τεστ με το κινητό μου με φουλ σήμα LTE+ κ μου έδωσε 5mbps download ενώ πάντα είχα από 70_100mbps.Το παράξενο με το ρούτερ είναι ότι αν το βάλω σε σημείο με χαμηλό σήμα (εως 43) δουλεύει η adsl και δίνει συν 4-5 από το booster,αν το μετακινήσω σε σημείο με καλύτερο σήμα (52) τότε δουλεύει μόνο το booster και πιάνει έως 5mbps.

----------


## macro

Μη κανετε δοκιμες με ρεσταρτ και ρεσετ. Το προβλημα επανηλθε δριμυτερο και ηδη το γνωριζουν στον ΟΤΕ. Διαπιστωμενο απο 4 μηχανακια που εχω σεταρει.

----------


## pier88

> Μη κανετε δοκιμες με ρεσταρτ και ρεσετ. Το προβλημα επανηλθε δριμυτερο και ηδη το γνωριζουν στον ΟΤΕ. Διαπιστωμενο απο 4 μηχανακια που εχω σεταρει.


Δεν είναι το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το προηγούμενο πάντως.

----------


## DoSMaN

Εγώ σε downloading πάντως δεν είχα θέμα όλο το Σ/Κ και γενικά όποτε το έχω χρειαστεί δουλεύει όπως θα έπρεπε...

----------


## DrB

> Εγώ σε downloading πάντως δεν είχα θέμα όλο το Σ/Κ και γενικά όποτε το έχω χρειαστεί δουλεύει όπως θα έπρεπε...


Ναι, και σε μενα δουλεύει όπως πρέπει ….

Πάντως αναρωτιέμαι εάν αυτό που περιγράφει ο pier88 δεν γίνεται γιατί πιάνει το 4G απο διαφορετικα cells και σταματάει να δουλεύει σωστά γιατί νομίζει πως το μετακίνησες …..

----------


## pier88

> Ναι, και σε μενα δουλεύει όπως πρέπει ….
> 
> Πάντως αναρωτιέμαι εάν αυτό που περιγράφει ο pier88 δεν γίνεται γιατί πιάνει το 4G απο διαφορετικα cells και σταματάει να δουλεύει σωστά γιατί νομίζει πως το μετακίνησες …..


Σε μένα όλα γίνονται,χαχα.Αυτη τη στιγμή με 52 σήμα και 15adsl όλα up κι εχω 5mbps download κι αυτό από το booster,το ξέρω γιατί μου αφαιρεί από τα 100gb αντί να παίρνει από την adsl.

----------


## vfragos

Μια χαρά και εδώ όλα, εκτός από μια μέρα τώρα τελευταία που είχε τεχνικό πρόβλημα η κεραία 4g που έπαιρνα σήμα και το επιβεβαίωσα και απο το κινητό. Πήρα τηλέφωνο τις βλάβες. επιβεβαίωσαν ότι είχε θέμα η κεραία και το γνώριζαν ήδη. Την επόμενη μέρα αποκαταστάθηκε.

----------


## pier88

> Μια χαρά και εδώ όλα, εκτός από μια μέρα τώρα τελευταία που είχε τεχνικό πρόβλημα η κεραία 4g που έπαιρνα σήμα και το επιβεβαίωσα και απο το κινητό. Πήρα τηλέφωνο τις βλάβες. επιβεβαίωσαν ότι είχε θέμα η κεραία και το γνώριζαν ήδη. Την επόμενη μέρα αποκαταστάθηκε.


Παρόμοια περίπτωση και η δική μου μόνο που σε μένα δεν αποκαταστάθηκε.Η βλακεία του οτε είναι οτι ενώ δηλώνουμε βλάβη του booster (κινητής) αυτοί κοιτάζουν πρωτα την adsl με αποτέλεσμα να μπλέκει πολύ το πράγμα.

----------


## alkis13

> Παρόμοια περίπτωση και η δική μου μόνο που σε μένα δεν αποκαταστάθηκε.Η βλακεία του οτε είναι οτι ενώ δηλώνουμε βλάβη του booster (κινητής) αυτοί κοιτάζουν πρωτα την adsl με αποτέλεσμα να μπλέκει πολύ το πράγμα.


Καλα, το οτι εχουμε μαθει πως δηλωνει βλαβες η cosmote, με το speedbooster, σημαινει εμπειρια ποιοτητας.

----------


## pier88

> Καλα, το οτι εχουμε μαθει πως δηλωνει βλαβες η cosmote, με το speedbooster, σημαινει εμπειρια ποιοτητας.


Eγώ δυστυχώς το πακετάρω και το πάω πίσω,βαρέθηκα με τις βλάβες.Μακάρι να βελτιώσουν την υπηρεσία να το ξαναβάλω.

----------


## loukas2010

τώρα και 2 εβδομάδες η γραμμή μου έγινε vdsl και έχω ταχύτητα 33 ΜΒ.
Το Booster χωρίς γραμμή μου δίνει 22ΜΒ.
Όταν είναι συνδεμένη η γραμμή το Booster δε δουλεύει.
Μετά από ρεσετ μερικές φορές δουλεύει για 5 λεπτά.
τι μπορεί να είναι ?
από τον ΟΤΕ δεν έχουνε ιδέα.
Άλλαξα και router

----------


## alkis13

Κοιτα, ο ΟΤΕ εχει ιδεα, απλα δε θελει να ασχοληθει. Ολα τα προβληματα μου, errors στη γραμμη, επαναλαμβανομενες ιδιες βλαβες, το speedbooster να κανει οτι θελει, τα ελυσα μονο μεσω e-mail. Εκει στη φορμα επικοινωνιας τους εγραφα ωραια και ομορφα καθε λεπτομερια, κρατας ενα τυπικο χαρακτηρα, γραφεις στο τελος οτι το παρον εγγραφο το προοριζεις για καθε νομιμη χρηση στην ΕΕΤΤ και θα δεις διαφορα. Τουλαχιστον, εμενα μου εδιναν αριθμο αιτηματος οταν με καλουσαν για απαντηση στο e-mail, και να ζηταω προσωπικα τον ιδιο που επικοινωνησε μαζι μου.

----------


## pier88

Mόλις αποδεσμεύτηκα κι επίσημα απο το speed booster παιδιά,θα παρακολουθώ τη συζήτηση να βλέπω τις εξελίξεις.

----------


## striker10

τα ιδια κ εγω, το λες κ μαζοχισμο. ειναι σχεδον 2 μηνες που παρακολουθω το νημα ελπιζοντας κατι να αλλαξει, χορις να το εχω πια το μπουστερακι

----------


## pier88

Αυτό που κατάλαβα εγώ είναι ότι αντί να  το δίνει δωρεάν στις προβληματικές περιοχές τουλάχιστον μας έκανε beta testers και πληρώναμε κιόλας.Σπάσανε τα νεύρα μας 6 μήνες τώρα.

----------


## alkis13

Εδω και 1 1μιση μήνα όπου φτιάχτηκε το χάλι με το βραδυ που κολλούσε με συνεχή τεστ δεν εχω το παραμικρο προβλημα και μετα τα 100Gb boostαρει εως 15Mbps όπως αναφέρουν. Δεν νομίζω να μιλάμε πια για γενικό πρόβλημα υπηρεσίας.

----------


## DoSMaN

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τον Άλκη...
Από τότε που το γενικό πρόβλημα σταμάτησε να υφίσταται, δεν είχα πρόβλημα ούτε κατά ούτε μετά τα 100GB.

Λίγο με τον καιρό τώρα που φύσαγε είχα πολύ μικρά ζητήματα αλλά τίποτα περισσότερο.
Τώρα είναι ΟΚ.

----------


## pier88

Γενικό πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει,το είχα γράψει και πιο πρίν.Οσοι έχουμε πρόβλημα έχει να κάνει με την κάλυψη δικτύου άσχετα αν το λένε η όχι.

----------


## Warp

Δυστυχώς και εγώ αντιμετωπίζω προβλήματα με την υπηρεσία. 

6 το απόγευμα, 9 το βράδυ και τα ξημερώματα κλειδώνει στα 2Mbps. Με τίποτα δεν αξίζουν τα 10€ που πληρώνω για το Speed Booster. Όποτε παίρνω τηλέφωνο για βλάβη ο ένας με στέλνει στον άλλον και περιμένω κάνα δίωρο μέχρι να μιλήσω με κάποιον που αυτός μπορεί να βοηθήσει...

----------


## pier88

> Δυστυχώς και εγώ αντιμετωπίζω προβλήματα με την υπηρεσία. 
> 
> 6 το απόγευμα, 9 το βράδυ και τα ξημερώματα κλειδώνει στα 2Mbps. Με τίποτα δεν αξίζουν τα 10€ που πληρώνω για το Speed Booster. Όποτε παίρνω τηλέφωνο για βλάβη ο ένας με στέλνει στον άλλον και περιμένω κάνα δίωρο μέχρι να μιλήσω με κάποιον που αυτός μπορεί να βοηθήσει...


Έχεις κινητό cosmote;Κάνε ενα speedtest να δεις.

----------


## Warp

> Έχεις κινητό cosmote;Κάνε ενα speedtest να δεις.



Καλησπερα, το Test να γινει με το Wi-Fi ή 4G (Cosmote) στο κινητο ?

Τωρα εφτιαξε και πιανει 17-19 Mbps. Μολις δω οτι κλειδωσει ξανα στα 2Μbps θα δοκιμασω και τα 2 στο κινητο.

----------


## griniaris

> Καλησπερα, το Test να γινει με το Wi-Fi ή 4G (Cosmote) στο κινητο ?
> 
> Τωρα εφτιαξε και πιανει 17-19 Mbps. Μολις δω οτι κλειδωσει ξανα στα 2Μbps θα δοκιμασω και τα 2 στο κινητο.


Το καλυτερο ειναι να κανεις παντα με το ιδιο μεσο τις δοκιμες και τις μετρησεις. 

Οποτε παντα με κινητο για να κρατησεις τουλαχιστον 1 σταθερά ίδια.

----------


## pier88

> Καλησπερα, το Test να γινει με το Wi-Fi ή 4G (Cosmote) στο κινητο ?
> 
> Τωρα εφτιαξε και πιανει 17-19 Mbps. Μολις δω οτι κλειδωσει ξανα στα 2Μbps θα δοκιμασω και τα 2 στο κινητο.


Με 4G γιά να δεις αν είναι η κεραία της κινητής η το booster.

----------


## Warp

Καλησπερα, 

Παραθετω τις σημερινες δοκιμες. Το προβλημα εμφανιστηκε παλι ~ 5:00 το απογευμα και σημερα. 

Δοκιμη με 4G στο κινητο ~ 90-100 Mbps την συγκεκριμενη ωρα. 

Δοκιμη χωρις ADSL (Router)


Δοκιμη μαζι με ADSL (Router)

----------


## pier88

> Καλησπερα, 
> 
> Παραθετω τις σημερινες δοκιμες. Το προβλημα εμφανιστηκε παλι ~ 5:00 το απογευμα και σημερα. 
> 
> Δοκιμη με 4G στο κινητο ~ 90-100 Mbps την συγκεκριμενη ωρα. 
> 
> Δοκιμη χωρις ADSL (Router)
> 
> 
> Δοκιμη μαζι με ADSL (Router)


Μάλλον είναι το γνωστό προβλημα που μας είχε ταλαιπωρήσει.Σου έστειλα p.m.

----------


## nikolaos91

Καλησπερα σε ολους
Των περασμενο μηνα με πηραν τηλεφωνω δυο φορες απο των οτε για να με ρωτησουν αμα το booster δουλευει κανονικα και μου ειπαν οτι υπαρχει καποιο θεμα με των bonding server και προσπαθουν να το φτιαξουν συνεβη κατι παρομοιο σε καποιον απο εδω?

----------


## puntomania

> Καλησπερα σε ολους
> Των περασμενο μηνα με πηραν τηλεφωνω δυο φορες απο των οτε για να με ρωτησουν αμα το booster δουλευει κανονικα και μου ειπαν οτι υπαρχει καποιο θεμα με των bonding server και προσπαθουν να το φτιαξουν συνεβη κατι παρομοιο σε καποιον απο εδω?


οτι έχει πρόβλημα ο bonding server το ξέρουμε... πότε θα τον φτιάξουν είναι το θέμα!!!

----------


## venejo

Εγώ απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει μόνο όταν κατεβάζεις torrent δουλεύει φουλ.
Σε όλα τ' άλλα αν το πάρει χαμπάρι μπορεί να πιάσει ταχύτητα. Επίσης ναι,
πολλές φορές μπλοκάρει όλο το σύμπαν εννοώντας και την dsl γραμμή.

Επίσης για όσους το πήραν με 6.5€ η χρέωση είναι αυτή.
2€ στο λογαριασμό σταθερής και 4.74€ σα λογαριασμός κινητής (τσεκαρισμένο 2 μήνες τώρα).

----------


## pier88

> οτι έχει πρόβλημα ο bonding server το ξέρουμε... πότε θα τον φτιάξουν είναι το θέμα!!!


Ποτέ,κλειδώνουν ένα ποσοστό χρηστών booster και όλα οκ γιά τον οτε.

----------


## Konytube

Γεια σας εχω βαλει και εγω το Home Speed booster εδω και αρκετο καιρο και εχω να πω οτι ειναι μια παπαρια και μιση οχι μονο το κανονικο internet (της γραμμης μου) δεν ποιανει αλλα πηγαινει τις ποιο πολλες φορες 5 down και κατω σε φαση πολλες φορες το upload να φτανει το download... δεν εχω τι να πω ειναι μια κοροιδια ποιανει το router 2 γραμμες και σπανια να δω 10 και πανω.. εχει φτασει για 5 δευτερα και 60 down ναι.. αλλα τι να το κανεις αμα ειναι για λιγο τις ποιος πολλες φορες εχει 8 η 5 η 2... download και το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να φηγω γιατι εχω 2 χρονια συμβολαιο ξερεται μηπως γινεται κατι να κανω γιατι δεν αντεχετε να θελουν 75 ευρω στους 2 μηνες και να μην ποιανω ουτε το internet της γραμμης μου εγω υπεγραψα για 60 download αλλα παπαριες οπως παντα...

----------


## pier88

> Γεια σας εχω βαλει και εγω το Home Speed booster εδω και αρκετο καιρο και εχω να πω οτι ειναι μια παπαρια και μιση οχι μονο το κανονικο internet (της γραμμης μου) δεν ποιανει αλλα πηγαινει τις ποιο πολλες φορες 5 down και κατω σε φαση πολλες φορες το upload να φτανει το download... δεν εχω τι να πω ειναι μια κοροιδια ποιανει το router 2 γραμμες και σπανια να δω 10 και πανω.. εχει φτασει για 5 δευτερα και 60 down ναι.. αλλα τι να το κανεις αμα ειναι για λιγο τις ποιος πολλες φορες εχει 8 η 5 η 2... download και το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να φηγω γιατι εχω 2 χρονια συμβολαιο ξερεται μηπως γινεται κατι να κανω γιατι δεν αντεχετε να θελουν 75 ευρω στους 2 μηνες και να μην ποιανω ουτε το internet της γραμμης μου εγω υπεγραψα για 60 download αλλα παπαριες οπως παντα...


Πάρε στο 13888 και ζήτησε να κάνεις αίτηση διακοπής χωρίς πέναλτι με υπαιτιότητα δική τους,θα δουν το θέμα σου και θα σου απαντήσουν.

----------


## puntomania

> Πάρε στο 13888 και ζήτησε να κάνεις αίτηση διακοπής χωρίς πέναλτι με υπαιτιότητα δική τους,θα δουν το θέμα σου και θα σου απαντήσουν.


παίζει τέτοιο σενάριο?

----------


## pier88

> παίζει τέτοιο σενάριο?


Και βέβαια,ακόμα και να μη το δεχτεί ο οτε όταν δεν λαμβάνεις τις υπηρεσίες που πληρώνεις έχεις δικαίωμα καταγγελίας της σύμβασης.Στη δική μου περίπτωση το δέχτηκε,το έκοψαν,επέστρεψα το ρουτερ και μου έγινε αποχρέωση ώστε να μη πληρώσω πέναλτι.

https://www.ekpizo.gr/el/το_εργο_μας...ρεσίες-0

----------


## puntomania

> Και βέβαια,ακόμα και να μη το δεχτεί ο οτε όταν δεν λαμβάνεις τις υπηρεσίες που πληρώνεις έχεις δικαίωμα καταγγελίας της σύμβασης.Στη δική μου περίπτωση το δέχτηκε,το έκοψαν,επέστρεψα το ρουτερ και μου έγινε αποχρέωση ώστε να μη πληρώσω πέναλτι.
> 
> https://www.ekpizo.gr/el/το_εργο_μας...ρεσίες-0


θα το δοκιμάσω...

----------


## alkis13

Εχει βρει καποιος κεραια για το 4g του router? (Οι υποδοχες για πισω ειναι για wifi λογικα).

Θα ηταν χρησιμη πληροφορια. Μεχρι στιγμης υπαρχει μια αναφορα στο skroutz σε μια κεραια με μια 5στερι αξιολόγηση.

----------


## Konytube

όχι δεν έχει καμία κεραία....

- - - Updated - - -

Τους πείρα άλλα μου είπαν ότι μπορω να άλλαξω πακέτο και να παω στο κανονικό και πάλι τι να το κάνω και εκεινό στον ote ήταν χαμηλό από 9 μεχρι και 4 πηγαινε ενω η forthnet ειχε ενα 11 η 12 σταθερο..

- - - Updated - - -

[QUOTE=Konytube;6552417]όχι δεν έχει καμία κεραία....

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## macro

Δικαιωμα πιστωτικου εχουμε ολοι μας οσο καιρο διαρκει η βλαβη.......... το ξερετε ολοι αυτο.

----------


## alkis13

[QUOTE=Konytube;6552417]όχι δεν έχει καμία κεραία....

- - - Updated - - -

Τους πείρα άλλα μου είπαν ότι μπορω να άλλαξω πακέτο και να παω στο κανονικό και πάλι τι να το κάνω και εκεινό στον ote ήταν χαμηλό από 9 μεχρι και 4 πηγαινε ενω η forthnet ειχε ενα 11 η 12 σταθερο..

- - - Updated - - -




> όχι δεν έχει καμία κεραία....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


το ha35-22 οπου εχει δει στο ιντερνετ, πισω συνδεεται ευκολα κεραια 4g, στο ha35-10 οπου εχουμε δεν εχει αυτη την επιλογη στο μενου του router.

----------


## pier88

Επέστρεψα το booster και διέκοψα τη σύμβαση λόγω προβλήματος με την κεραία της κινητής και εδώ και 2 μέρες η κεραία δίνει 100άρες!Έλεος..

----------


## striker10

μη χαλιεσαι, προσωρινο θα ειναι. ειναι προβληματικοτατη υπηρεσια

----------


## vfragos

> Επέστρεψα το booster και διέκοψα τη σύμβαση λόγω προβλήματος με την κεραία της κινητής και εδώ και 2 μέρες η κεραία δίνει 100άρες!Έλεος..


Γιατί βιάστηκες, μια μέρα είχε και εμένα πρόβλημα στην περιοχή μου η κεραία αλλά σε μια δυο μερες το εφτιαξαν

- - - Updated - - -




> μη χαλιεσαι, προσωρινο θα ειναι. ειναι προβληματικοτατη υπηρεσια


Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι, τουλάχιστον για όλους. Από τότε που έφτιαξαν το πρόβλημα εδώ και πόσο 1,5 - 2 μήνες περίπου, που είχαν όλοι και ήταν μεγάλο, εμένα π.χ. δουλεύει άψογα, καλύτερα δεν θα μπορούσε.

----------


## pier88

> Γιατί βιάστηκες, μια μέρα είχε και εμένα πρόβλημα στην περιοχή μου η κεραία αλλά σε μια δυο μερες το εφτιαξαν


Δεν βιάστηκα καθόλου,το πρόβλημα υπήρχε πριν τα Χριστούγεννα,έφτιαξε (σχετικά) γιά λίγο και μετά ακόμα χειρότερα.Μα τους είχα πει δεκάδες φορές ότι το πρόβλημα είναι της κεραίας της κινητής κ ξέρετε τι έκαναν;Έστελναν τεχνικό να κάνει έλεγχο της adsl και γιά την κεραία της κινητής,κουβέντα.Θα μπορούσαν να δεχτούν το πρόβλημα και να περιμένω να φτιαχτεί αλλά απλά δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται!!!

----------


## vfragos

> Δεν βιάστηκα καθόλου,το πρόβλημα υπήρχε πριν τα Χριστούγεννα,έφτιαξε (σχετικά) γιά λίγο και μετά ακόμα χειρότερα.Μα τους είχα πει δεκάδες φορές ότι το πρόβλημα είναι της κεραίας της κινητής κ ξέρετε τι έκαναν;Έστελναν τεχνικό να κάνει έλεγχο της adsl και γιά την κεραία της κινητής,κουβέντα.Θα μπορούσαν να δεχτούν το πρόβλημα και να περιμένω να φτιαχτεί αλλά απλά δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται!!!


Κατάλαβα, έπεσες σε άσχετους τι να πώ, κρίμα. Εγώ όταν πήρα τις βλάβες τους είπα ότι φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην κεραία κινητής, το επιβεβαίωσαν και μου είπαν ότι θα αποκατασταθεί το συντομότερο, όπως και έγινε.

----------


## pier88

> Κατάλαβα, έπεσες σε άσχετους τι να πώ, κρίμα. Εγώ όταν πήρα τις βλάβες τους είπα ότι φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην κεραία κινητής, το επιβεβαίωσαν και μου είπαν ότι θα αποκατασταθεί το συντομότερο, όπως και έγινε.


Δε πειράζει,θα περιμένω μήπως γίνουν αλλαγές (προς το καλύτερο) να το ξαναβάλω.Μετά την 7μηνη εμπειρια μου με το booster εχω να πω οτι υπάρχουν θεματα .Πρεπει οπωσδήποτε να υποστηρίξει εξωτερικές κεραίες και θα λυθεί το 50% των προβλημάτων.4G router χωρίς δυνατότητα εξωτερικής κεραίας είναι αστείο.
Πάνω από 5€ το μήνα και ειδικά γιά 2ετές συμβόλαιο νομίζω ότι είναι πολλά.

----------


## Jimarmao93

Καλησπέρα παιδια!εβαλα και εγω με την σειρα μου to booster!πρεπει να κανω καποιες ρθμισεις??κανω speedtest και μια μου βγαζει 6 down που ειναι της ταχύτητας μου και μετα απο πολλα ακομα τεστ μου βγαζει και ενα γυρω στο 25.ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων

----------


## sdikr

> Δικαιωμα πιστωτικου εχουμε ολοι μας οσο καιρο διαρκει η βλαβη.......... το ξερετε ολοι αυτο.


Βλάβη που θα πιστωθεί θεωρούν την περίπτωση που δεν έχεις καθόλου υπηρεσία,  όχι αν δεν είναι η ταχύτητα η μέγιστη

----------


## Louris

Καλησπέρα σήμερα έβαλα το booster και έχω κάποιες απορίες πρώτον σε speedtest της okla με σερβερ Cosmote sa μου βγάζει γύρω στα 4 ταχύτητα που είναι του δυκτιου σε speed test που έκανα με αρχείο ftc κατεβάζει με 30 άρα ταχύτητα στο play store ότι και να πάω να κατεβάσω το κατεβάζει με μικρή ταχύτητα ανεξάρτητα το μέγεθος, στο Cosmote tv μου είπαν ότι δεν μπορεί να το υπιστηρηζη υσχυει αυτό??

----------


## macro

Τους ζητας πιστωτικο απλα και το παιρνεις..... τοσο ευκολα το εχω κανει σε 2 εταιρειες που το εχω βαλει.

----------


## striker10

cosmote tv δε παιζει
τα προβληματα με τις ταχυτητες ειναι αλυτα για καποιους, ψωαξε πιο πισω θα καταλαβεις

----------


## Louris

Τα διάβασα σχεδόν όλα ένα ένα αλλά άκρη δεν βρήκα έκανα ένα πείραμα έβγαλα τελείως το καλώδιο της dsl και τικαρα το voip στο mobile εκεί δουλεύουν όλα σφαίρα γιατί δουλεύει μόνο δεδομένα θα το άφηνα έτσι αλλά το θέμα μου είναι ότι δεν έχω ινερτνετ στο Cosmote tv υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος για αυτό??

----------


## pier88

> Τα διάβασα σχεδόν όλα ένα ένα αλλά άκρη δεν βρήκα έκανα ένα πείραμα έβγαλα τελείως το καλώδιο της dsl και τικαρα το voip στο mobile εκεί δουλεύουν όλα σφαίρα γιατί δουλεύει μόνο δεδομένα θα το άφηνα έτσι αλλά το θέμα μου είναι ότι δεν έχω ινερτνετ στο Cosmote tv υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος για αυτό??


Όχι,δεν υπάρχει τρόπος.Δεν υποστηρίζεται.

----------


## Louris

Mε dsl δεν συγχρονίζει παντού ενώ μόνο με δεδομένα συνχρονιζει παντού εκτός από οτε tv και εάν τικαρεις το voip στο mobile έχεις κ τηλέφωνο κανονικά εγώ θα ήμουν σούπερ εάν μπορούσα να βρω τρόπο να δίνει και στο οτε tv. Αλλά από ότι έχω διαβάσει δύσκολο, αυτό που δεν βρησκω λύση είναι με το play store και γιατί δεν δίνει ταχύτητα το ρουτερ με dsl.

----------


## Louris

Απορία εάν βάλω άλλο ρουτερ για το dsl για το Cosmote tv και το booster το βάλω αυτόνομα είναι εφικτό να δουλέψει?

----------


## mihalis19

Σκέφτομαι να κάνω το εξής
Έχω 2 γραμμές με cosmote με speedbooster και μια vodafone.
Αν γυρίσω την Voda σε OTE speedbooster μπορω να κανω bonding τα 2 routers και τα πάρω 2πλασιες ταχύτητες?
Με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως το upload για streaming 
Δηλαδή μπορώ να πάρω 10mbps με αυτόν τον τρόπο το έχει κανεί κάνεις?
Μπας και δεν το επιτρέπει το router?

----------


## alkis13

Ολα αυτα ειναι αλχημείες. Θεωρητικά το speedbooster δουλευει μονο με adsl πανω. 

Επισης δεν δινει streaming στο οτε tv.

Το να ενώσει κάποιος 2 γραμμες και να εχει μια ip, μου φαινεται απιθανο. Κατι υπηρεσιες speedify υπαρχουν, αλλα δεν κανουν τις 2 ip σε 1, απλα ανακατανέμουν το bandwitdh σωστα ( ? ) . 

Για streaming ακουγεται πως δεν ειναι σταθερο το speebooster.
Η λυση ειναι vdsl.

----------


## mihalis19

Δεν ξέρω για TV
Όμως για streaming εδώ και ένα χρόνο σε καθημερινή χρήση είναι μια χαρά.
Ένα πρόβλημα έχω δει τελευταία με ping spikes που προερχονται από την adsl.

Δεν είναι υπάρχει vdsl για 2000 μέτρα από καμπίνα.
Δεν συγχρονίζει καν το ρουτερ. Εννοείται αν είχα την επιλογή σίγουρα θα είχα vdsl. Τώρα είναι μονόδρομος το speedbooster

- - - Updated - - -

Πιο πίσω διάβασα για πρόβλημα σε κεραία.
Ισχύει ότι είναι τέρμα χαζοί. Φαινόταν το πρόβλημα ότι είναι κινητής και όχι adsl και έστελναν τεχνικούς πεδίου.
Για να ξέρετε τα πράγματα είναι απλά. 
Οι κεραίες δίνουν πρωτεραιοτητα σε κινητά και όχι speedbooster.
Αν μένεις σε παραθεριστικο μέρος όπως εγώ (Πόρτο ράφτη)
Τότε σίγουρα καλοκαίρι. Χριστούγεννα. Πάσχα και αρκετά ΣΚ που έρχεται ΠΟΛΥΣ κόσμος δεν έχεις τέλεια υπηρεσία και πολλές φορές καθόλου. 
Τόσο απλά ????????????

----------


## GregoirX23

> Απορία εάν βάλω άλλο ρουτερ για το dsl για το Cosmote tv και το booster το βάλω αυτόνομα είναι εφικτό να δουλέψει?


Δεν βλέπω κάτι περίεργο εδώ..Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αν κάνεις αυτό που λες...δηλαδή...
Το ένα ρούτερ στην dsl με την CosmoteTv..(δεν γνωρίζω αν πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να είναι ρούτερ του οτέ...π.χ speedport η 
zte για να παίξει η tv)... και το Huawei μόνο του μέσω κινητής, εντός της δηλωμένης περιοχής θα παίξει.. 
Και εφ΄όσον λέτε ότι παίζει και το voip μέσω κινητής στο huawei...Όλα δείχνουν καλά έτσι όπως το σκέφτομαι...
Δεν χρειάζεται κοινή ip...το κάθε ένα θα έχει τη δική του ip, καθώς τα 2 ρούτερ θα λειτουργούν ανεξάρτητα σαν 2 γραμμές internet, 
και θα μπορούν να συνδεθούν χωριστά υπολογιστές επάνω τους μέσω wifi η ethernet..
Είτε σε ένα ρούτερ dsl+κινητή είτε χώρια σε 2 ρούτερ το ένα και το αυτό...όλα είναι μιά ιδέα...
Μόνο που δεν θα υπάρχει το boosting=η κοινή ένωση ταχύτητας των 2 γραμμών..θα πρέπει να κάνεις χώρια χρήση 
κάθε γραμμής & των ταχυτήτων..
Τώρα το ενδεχόμενο δικτύωσης για κοινό δίκτυο των υπολογιστών ανάμεσα στα 2 ρούτερ είναι άλλο θέμα...για άλλη συζήτηση...

- - - Updated - - -




> Σκέφτομαι να κάνω το εξής
> Έχω 2 γραμμές με cosmote με speedbooster και μια vodafone.
> Αν γυρίσω την Voda σε OTE speedbooster μπορω να κανω bonding τα 2 routers και τα πάρω 2πλασιες ταχύτητες?
> Με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως το upload για streaming 
> Δηλαδή μπορώ να πάρω 10mbps με αυτόν τον τρόπο το έχει κανεί κάνεις?
> Μπας και δεν το επιτρέπει το router?


Bonding(κοινή ένωση ταχύτητας) μόνο όπως το δίνει η cosmote για ένα νούμερο δηλαδή 1dsl+το booster μαζί... 
όλα τα άλλα είναι ιστορίες για αγρίους που λένε..δηλαδή μόνο ξεχωριστή χρήση κάθε γραμμής μένει μετά...
Load balancing λογικά κάπως θα μπορεί να γίνει...από ποια γραμμή θα βγαίνει κάθε τι..στο huawei αν θυμάμαι καλά 
μπορείς να ορίσεις τι θα χρησιμοποιεί κινητή και τι σταθερή..για μια dsl+κινητή μιλάμε...για πιο προχωρημένο balancing 
μεταξύ πολλών ρούτερ..= μανίκι... 
Αλλά Bonding 2-3 ρούτερ απίθανο έως ακατόρθωτο νομίζω..

----------


## darklordvader77

Παίδες απο ping πως πάτε;; Εγω βλέπω 65-80άρια ms, λέω να αιτήθώ Fastpath αλλά δε νομιζω να το βελτιώσει πάρα πολύ..

----------


## puntomania

καλά πάμε μέχρι στιγμής....

24αρι + booster ξεχωριστά το ένα απ το άλλο.

----------


## nikolaos91

με το fast path θα δεις μεγαλη διαφορα

----------


## darklordvader77

> καλά πάμε μέχρι στιγμής....
> 
> 24αρι + booster ξεχωριστά το ένα απ το άλλο.


Ξεχωριστά το χεις φαντάζομαι με δευτερευον ρούτερ, σωστα;;

----------


## puntomania

> Ξεχωριστά το χεις φαντάζομαι με δευτερευον ρούτερ, σωστα;;


ναι ξεχωριστά... speedport + booster και μετά σε ενα tplink 470+

----------


## puntomania

μετά από αρκετούς μήνες δοκιμών και προβλημάτων κτλ... το διέκοψα οριστικά σήμερα μετά από αίτημα μου προς τον ΟΤΕ που έκανα πριν 2 εβδομάδες περίπου.

..λογικά θα μας δώσουν 50αρες vdsl φέτος εδώ οπότε... οπότε δε νομίζω να το ξανά πάρω αργότερα... ακόμα αν καταφέρουν και το φτιάξουν.

καλή συνέχεια σε όσους το έχουν ακόμα...

----------


## Theodore41

...να σας πω κάτι τρελό να γελάσετε.
Είχα βάλει 4G booster που δούλεψε 2 μέρες και σε άλλες 3 μέρες το άλλαξα σε VDSL όταν με ενημέρωσαν ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα.Σήμερα λοιπόν μου έστειλαν ένα λογαριασμό 21€ ως τιμωρία που διέκοψα το πρόγραμμα του booster.Τους είπα λοιπόν ότι έχω πάει στο άλλο πρόγραμμα στη δική τους Εταιρία και πώς με βάζουν να πληρώνω κερατιάτικα.
Στο Γερμανό που ρώτησα μου είπαν να πάρω το 13888 και να φωνάξω.
Εσείς τι λέτε;

----------


## puntomania

> ...να σας πω κάτι τρελό να γελάσετε.
> Είχα βάλει 4G booster που δούλεψε 2 μέρες και σε άλλες 3 μέρες το άλλαξα σε VDSL όταν με ενημέρωσαν ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα.Σήμερα λοιπόν μου έστειλαν ένα λογαριασμό 21€ ως τιμωρία που διέκοψα το πρόγραμμα του booster.Τους είπα λοιπόν ότι έχω πάει στο άλλο πρόγραμμα στη δική τους Εταιρία και πώς με βάζουν να πληρώνω κερατιάτικα.
> Στο Γερμανό που ρώτησα μου είπαν να πάρω το 13888 και να φωνάξω.
> Εσείς τι λέτε;


Κάνε καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ....

----------


## Theodore41

> Κάνε καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ....


Δε χρειάστηκε.Πήρα το 13888 και η κοπέλα μου είπε ότι κακώς είχε μπει και θα το σβήσουν.Οπότε όλα καλά και αναμένω πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα δίπλα μου για να το πάω στα 200.

----------


## tsimpouris

Να ρωτήσω κάτι;; Σε προβληματική περιοχή με αποσυνδέσεις αν σου κάνει αποσύνδεση αυτό συνεχίζει να παίζει εφόσον έχεις ακόμα mb στο πακέτο η στα κόβει μέχρι να ξανασυγχρονίσει;;

----------


## puntomania

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι;; Σε προβληματική περιοχή με αποσυνδέσεις αν σου κάνει αποσύνδεση αυτό συνεχίζει να παίζει εφόσον έχεις ακόμα mb στο πακέτο η στα κόβει μέχρι να ξανασυγχρονίσει;;


συνεχίζει...

----------


## tsimpouris

> συνεχίζει...


Έγινε σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την διευκρίνιση!! Γιατί έτυχε να με ρωτάει ένας γνωστός μου και δεν ήξερα να του απαντήσω

----------


## puntomania

> Έγινε σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την διευκρίνιση!! Γιατί έτυχε να με ρωτάει ένας γνωστός μου και δεν ήξερα να του απαντήσω


φαντάσου οτι ειναι  2 ανεξάρτητες γραμμές... στο ίδιο ρούτερ... το ρουτερ με την σειρά του... της πάει στον bonding server μέσω 2 tunel.. τα οποία στα άκρα ενώνονται σε ένα... και βγαίνουν απο αυτόν στο ιντερνετ...και απ το ρουτερ σου... στο τοπικό σου δίκτυο...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι;; Σε προβληματική περιοχή με αποσυνδέσεις αν σου κάνει αποσύνδεση αυτό συνεχίζει να παίζει εφόσον έχεις ακόμα mb στο πακέτο η στα κόβει μέχρι να ξανασυγχρονίσει;;


Θα πω αυτό που θυμάμαι...όταν είχα το booster σε περίπτωση που έπεφτε η dsl..δεν έπαιζε στο καπάκι η κινητή, παρά μετά από λίγο 
η εάν δεν έπαιζε...απλά έκανες restart το router και οκ..καθώς μπερδευόταν και μέχρι να δει τι γίνεται με τις γραμμές αργούσε..πάντως όπως αναφέρθηκε..ναι παίζει η κινητή με τη dsl down..

----------


## alkis13

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι;; Σε προβληματική περιοχή με αποσυνδέσεις αν σου κάνει αποσύνδεση αυτό συνεχίζει να παίζει εφόσον έχεις ακόμα mb στο πακέτο η στα κόβει μέχρι να ξανασυγχρονίσει;;


Ειμαι σε προβληματική περιοχή, και δεν διακόπτεται το ιντερνετ, συνεχιζει κανονικα και δίνει η 4g. Σωτήριο είναι για τις συχνές αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## venejo

Τελευταία νομίζω ότι έχει στρώσει και για αυτά που κάνω δουλεύει
όπως πρέπει μιας και που vdsl της προκοπής δε θα δω στη περιοχή μου.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ειμαι σε προβληματική περιοχή, και δεν διακόπτεται το ιντερνετ, συνεχιζει κανονικα και δίνει η 4g. Σωτήριο είναι για τις συχνές αποσυνδέσεις.


Σε κάθε περίπτωση αν δεν είναι σίγουρο πρόβλημα της περιοχής..δεν είναι ωραίο να γίνεται συνέχεια αυτό..
εγώ σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις δεν τους άφηνα σε χλωρό κλαρί μέχρι να το φτιάξουν..βέβαια δοκίμαζαν πρώτα ρυθμίσεις σε προφίλ 
οι οποίες δεν πέτυχαν..επ΄ουδενί όμως δεν δέχτηκα μείωση ταχύτητας για να μετριαστούν τα προβλήματα καθώς ήμουν σίγουρος 
για τις αντοχές της γραμμής..βέβαια αν είσαι μακριά από το α.κ...εκεί δύσκολα τα πράγματα...

& Κάτι άλλο τώρα που το θυμήθηκα..στα κινητά υπάρχει ο δείκτης sar για την ακτινοβολία..στο booster έχει δει κάποιος κάποια μέτρηση; Επειδή το είχα κοντά σε κρεβάτι κάποτε και όλο αυτό σκεφτόμουν..όχι τόσο για το wifi..αλλά για την κινητή..

----------


## HMMYtasion

Θα ήθελα να σας πω και εγώ κάτι τρελό που συνέβη. Αρχικά ας πω οτι χρησιμοποιώ μόνο το δίκτυο 4G και καθόλου τη DSL.

Τις τελευταίες δύο μέρες, απο κει που επιανα 2/3 γραμμές με σήμα 35-37, τώρα έχω 3/3 με σήμα 52 excellent συνέχεια όλη τη μερα, και υπέθεσα οτι απλά χάλασε ο μηχανισμός που αναγνωρίζει την ισχύ του σήματος. Πέρα απ αυτό, στις 2 γραμμές η ταχύτητα σε speedtest δεν ξεπρνούσε ποτέ τα 45Mbps. Όπως όλοι ξέρουμε, σύμφωνα με τη σελίδα της Cosmote για το home speed booster "...μπορείς να την αυξήσεις έως και +60Mbps μέσω του δικτύου COSMOTE 4G". Όμως τις 2 αυτές μέρες που κάνω συνεχώς speedtest και παίρνω ταχύτητες 70 -80 Mbps :P

----------


## alkis13

> Σε κάθε περίπτωση αν δεν είναι σίγουρο πρόβλημα της περιοχής..δεν είναι ωραίο να γίνεται συνέχεια αυτό..
> εγώ σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις δεν τους άφηνα σε χλωρό κλαρί μέχρι να το φτιάξουν..βέβαια δοκίμαζαν πρώτα ρυθμίσεις σε προφίλ 
> οι οποίες δεν πέτυχαν..επ΄ουδενί όμως δεν δέχτηκα μείωση ταχύτητας για να μετριαστούν τα προβλήματα καθώς ήμουν σίγουρος 
> για τις αντοχές της γραμμής..βέβαια αν είσαι μακριά από το α.κ...εκεί δύσκολα τα πράγματα...
> 
> .


Απο Ιούλιο 2017 ειναι ο πρωτος μηνας που εχω 8 days 3 hours 25 minutes 35 seconds  σταθερη γραμμη στα 6mbps(fastpath). Εσκαβαν τις προαλλες για να επισκευασουν κατι στο χαλκο. Απο τον Οκτώβριο τους κυνηγουσα. (μισο χρονο κοντα δηλαδη) :P

Για την ιστορια, η λυση δωθηκε μεσω της φορμας e-mail, οταν με λιγα λογια, τους πηρε η εταιρεια (τους τεχνικους εδω στην επαρχία) και τους σκ@τωσε. Αλλιως, ακομα θα μου ελεγαν δεν ξερουμε (που σημαινει βαριεμαι να ψαξω).

----------


## tsimpouris

> Απο Ιούλιο 2017 ειναι ο πρωτος μηνας που εχω 8 days 3 hours 25 minutes 35 seconds  σταθερη γραμμη στα 6mbps(fastpath). Εσκαβαν τις προαλλες για να επισκευασουν κατι στο χαλκο. Απο τον Οκτώβριο τους κυνηγουσα. (μισο χρονο κοντα δηλαδη) :P
> 
> Για την ιστορια, η λυση δωθηκε μεσω της φορμας e-mail, οταν με λιγα λογια, τους πηρε η εταιρεια (τους τεχνικους εδω στην επαρχία) και τους σκ@τωσε. Αλλιως, ακομα θα μου ελεγαν δεν ξερουμε (που σημαινει βαριεμαι να ψαξω).


Το οτι τους κυνηγούσες δεν σημαίνει οτι είχες και δίκιο ή πάντα θα έχει πρόβλημα η περιοχή όπως αναφέρει σωστά GregoirX23 σε αυτό... μπορεί να σκάψανε για κάποιο άλλο γειτονικό καλώδιο δεν μπορείς να το ξέρεις!!! 
Και προσωπικά η λογική του δίνω βλάβη γιατί "νομίζω" οτι κάτι φταίει επειδή είδα μια απόκλιση στον συγχρονισμό δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνο... αν σκάψανε και είδες αισθητή μείωση να το καταλάβω!!! 
Αλλά αν είχες 6 και έπεσε στα 5mbps δεν έχει νόημα... μπορεί να είχες το καλύτερο ζευγάρι του καλωδίου και όταν μπήκε ένας δίπλα σου με adsl η vdsl να είδες κάποια μείωση, έτσι είναι η φύση της ευρυζωνικότητας λόγω παρεμβολών.
Στο λέω γιατί με την λογική αυτή όταν μπήκα από τους πρώτους στην καμπίνα και είχα 120 μέγιστα επειδή τώρα έπεσα στα 111mbps θα έπρεπε να δίνω συνέχεια βλάβη.  :Thinking:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Θα ήθελα να σας πω και εγώ κάτι τρελό που συνέβη. Αρχικά ας πω οτι χρησιμοποιώ μόνο το δίκτυο 4G και καθόλου τη DSL.
> 
> Τις τελευταίες δύο μέρες, απο κει που επιανα 2/3 γραμμές με σήμα 35-37, τώρα έχω 3/3 με σήμα 52 excellent συνέχεια όλη τη μερα, και υπέθεσα οτι απλά χάλασε ο μηχανισμός που αναγνωρίζει την ισχύ του σήματος. Πέρα απ αυτό, στις 2 γραμμές η ταχύτητα σε speedtest δεν ξεπρνούσε ποτέ τα 45Mbps. Όπως όλοι ξέρουμε, σύμφωνα με τη σελίδα της Cosmote για το home speed booster "...μπορείς να την αυξήσεις έως και +60Mbps μέσω του δικτύου COSMOTE 4G". Όμως τις 2 αυτές μέρες που κάνω συνεχώς speedtest και παίρνω ταχύτητες 70 -80 Mbps :P


Αυτό που θυμάμαι απ'όταν είχα το booster είναι ότι ανά διαστήματα όποτε το θυμόταν έκανε κάτι spikes στην ταχύτητα προς τα πάνω..(το προς τα κάτω είναι άλλη ιστορία), είχα πετύχει 2-3 φορές το up να φτάνει 15αρια..άλλα δεν κράταγε πολύ.. 
Υπάρχει βέβαια περίπτωση αν η μέτρηση είναι από app...να λέει τα δικά του το app..για πιο σιγουριά καλώδιο ethernet και μετρήσεις από pc.. 
Δεν μας έβαλες το αποτέλεσμα της μέτρησης όμως...απ'όσο θυμάμαι στην αρχή βαράει κόφτες και πέφτει μετά..

Το θέμα με το σήμα που λες..ανάλογη ιστορία είχα και εγώ..για μήνες με μια μπάρα και ξαφνικά φουλ σήμα..ίσως αλλάξανε την κεραία που έπιανα με κάποια πιο κοντινή; Στην αίτηση που δηλώνεις το homezone εκεί βγάζει και εικόνα με το χάρτη (στίγμα), άραγε υπάρχει περίπτωση να σου δώσουν σήμα κατα λάθος από πιο μακρινή κεραία; Γιατί στην δικιά μου την αίτηση το στίγμα έδειχνε κανα τετράγωνο παρακάτω...τι να πω..

- - - Updated - - -




> Εσκαβαν τις προαλλες για να επισκευασουν κατι στο χαλκο. Απο τον Οκτώβριο τους κυνηγουσα.


Το κάνουν σε εμάς εδώ αυτό συχνά τώρα τελευταία με τις επισκευές στο χαλκό..μάλλον για να μην υπάρχουν θέματα με το vdsl μετά...δεν νομίζω να προέκυψαν ξαφνικά τόσες βλάβες...




> Για την ιστορια, η λυση δωθηκε μεσω της φορμας e-mail, οταν με λιγα λογια, τους πηρε η εταιρεια (τους τεχνικους εδω στην επαρχία) και τους σκ@τωσε. Αλλιως, ακομα θα μου ελεγαν δεν ξερουμε (που σημαινει βαριεμαι να ψαξω).


Γιατί λένε τα γραπτά μένουν...γι'αυτό.. :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Το οτι τους κυνηγούσες δεν σημαίνει οτι είχες και δίκιο ή πάντα θα έχει πρόβλημα η περιοχή όπως αναφέρει σωστά GregoirX23 σε αυτό... μπορεί να σκάψανε για κάποιο άλλο γειτονικό καλώδιο δεν μπορείς να το ξέρεις!!! 
> Και προσωπικά η λογική του δίνω βλάβη γιατί "νομίζω" οτι κάτι φταίει επειδή είδα μια απόκλιση στον συγχρονισμό δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνο... αν σκάψανε και είδες αισθητή μείωση να το καταλάβω!!! 
> Αλλά αν είχες 6 και έπεσε στα 5mbps δεν έχει νόημα... μπορεί να είχες το καλύτερο ζευγάρι του καλωδίου και όταν μπήκε ένας δίπλα σου με adsl η vdsl να είδες κάποια μείωση, έτσι είναι η φύση της ευρυζωνικότητας λόγω παρεμβολών.
> Στο λέω γιατί με την λογική αυτή όταν μπήκα από τους πρώτους στην καμπίνα και είχα 120 μέγιστα επειδή τώρα έπεσα στα 111mbps θα έπρεπε να δίνω συνέχεια βλάβη.


Σωστό...το σκάψιμο μπορεί να ήταν οτιδήποτε.. 
Μείωση ταχύτητας από όποιο παράγοντα είναι αποδεκτή σε μικρές διακυμάνσεις...όχι να έρχονται τα πάνω κάτω σε μια ημέρα που λέει ο λόγος..άμα είναι μεγάλη η διακύμανση...καρφί βλάβη και ας ψάχνονται μετά..

Γενικά πρέπει να έχει κάποιος μια εικόνα της γραμμής του, όπως κ της περιοχής του από ταχύτητες γειτόνων-καταστημάτων κλπ...παίζει ρόλο κ πόσο πυκνοκατοικημένη είναι η περιοχή..η απόσταση από το α.κ..και πάνω απ'όλα να είναι σωστός στην εσωτερική του εγκατάσταση...για να μην του λένε μετά.. 

Τώρα άλλο είναι αν απ την αρχή η γραμμή του alkis13 ήταν έτσι...και άλλο εάν το όποιο θέμα προέκυψε μετά...

----------


## amor

Εδώ και μια βδομάδα έχω σε λειτουργία Speedbooster, αλλά το bandwidth πρόβλημά μου δεν λύθηκε, συγκεκριμένα:
- Με τον cosmote router που είχα ως τώρα και με μέση ταχύτητα 9mbps δεν μπορούσα 3 στις 4 φορές να δω Replay TV / TV Plus etc.
- Με τον Speedbooster εξακολουθώ να έχω την ίδια ταχύτητα 9mbps, ενώ το 4g (όχι πάντα αλλά συχνά) δείχνει πάνω από 20bpps!
Κανονικά λοιπόν θα'πρεπε να'χα 9 + 20 =29mbps ταχύτητες και έτσι θα έλυνα το πρόβλημα, ή κάνω κάποιο λάθος;
(Περιμένω από Cosmote να μου λύσουν το πρόβλημα, αλλά νομίζω πελαγοδρομούν και το ψάχνω και μόνος μου)

----------


## pier88

> Εδώ και μια βδομάδα έχω σε λειτουργία Speedbooster, αλλά το bandwidth πρόβλημά μου δεν λύθηκε, συγκεκριμένα:
> - Με τον cosmote router που είχα ως τώρα και με μέση ταχύτητα 9mbps δεν μπορούσα 3 στις 4 φορές να δω Replay TV / TV Plus etc.
> - Με τον Speedbooster εξακολουθώ να έχω την ίδια ταχύτητα 9mbps, ενώ το 4g (όχι πάντα αλλά συχνά) δείχνει πάνω από 20bpps!
> Κανονικά λοιπόν θα'πρεπε να'χα 9 + 20 =29mbps ταχύτητες και έτσι θα έλυνα το πρόβλημα, ή κάνω κάποιο λάθος;
> (Περιμένω από Cosmote να μου λύσουν το πρόβλημα, αλλά νομίζω πελαγοδρομούν και το ψάχνω και μόνος μου)


Αν θυμάμαι καλά το speedbooster δεν λειτουργεί με cosmotetv.Τα 9mbps θα έπρεπε να φτάνουν για τη χρήση που θες.

----------


## amor

Μα γιαυτό μου το πρότειναν - έχω όλο το πακέτο της Cosmote. Όσο για τα 9 Mbps δεν φθάνουν 3 στις 4 προσπάθειες δεν ξέρω γιατί. Πριν με forthnet που είχα 11Mbps δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## striker10

> Εδώ και μια βδομάδα έχω σε λειτουργία Speedbooster, αλλά το bandwidth πρόβλημά μου δεν λύθηκε, συγκεκριμένα:
> - Με τον cosmote router που είχα ως τώρα και με μέση ταχύτητα 9mbps δεν μπορούσα 3 στις 4 φορές να δω Replay TV / TV Plus etc.
> - Με τον Speedbooster εξακολουθώ να έχω την ίδια ταχύτητα 9mbps, ενώ το 4g (όχι πάντα αλλά συχνά) δείχνει πάνω από 20bpps!
> Κανονικά λοιπόν θα'πρεπε να'χα 9 + 20 =29mbps ταχύτητες και έτσι θα έλυνα το πρόβλημα, ή κάνω κάποιο λάθος;
> (Περιμένω από Cosmote να μου λύσουν το πρόβλημα, αλλά νομίζω πελαγοδρομούν και το ψάχνω και μόνος μου)


το speedbooster  ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΤΟ με cosmote tv δυστυχως.
και +50 να σου εδινε που λεει ο λογος, δε θα επαιζε το cosmotv.

αν στο προτειναν για να βλεπεις τβ, να τους το γυρισεις γιατι και εσυ επεσες σε ασχετο πωλητη

----------


## amor

> το speedbooster  ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΤΟ με cosmote tv δυστυχως.
> και +50 να σου εδινε που λεει ο λογος, δε θα επαιζε το cosmotv.
> 
> αν στο προτειναν για να βλεπεις τβ, να τους το γυρισεις γιατι και εσυ επεσες σε ασχετο πωλητη


Αγαπητέ φίλε κάποιο λάθος κάνεις, εγώ έχω cosmote tv δορυφορική και το speedbooster μου το πρότειναν για ενίσχυση σήματος που το χρειάζεται κανείς όταν βλέπει με time shift (e.g. TV Replay, TV Plus etc.) εκπομπές εντάξει?

----------


## manospcistas

Πράγματι, δυστυχώς καμιά υπηρεσία Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus) δεν περνάει μέσω του bonding αλλά μόνο μέσω σταθερής.

Να το αναφέρεις στο τεχνικό τμήμα ώστε να καταγράφει και να μπορέσεις να το επιστρέψεις χωρίς ποινή

----------


## striker10

> Αγαπητέ φίλε κάποιο λάθος κάνεις, εγώ έχω cosmote tv δορυφορική και το speedbooster μου το πρότειναν για ενίσχυση σήματος που το χρειάζεται κανείς όταν βλέπει με time shift (e.g. TV Replay, TV Plus etc.) εκπομπές εντάξει?


 :ROFL: 
δεν εισαι ενημερωμενος σωστα

οπως ειπε και ο Μανος, "καμιά υπηρεσία Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus) δεν περνάει μέσω του bonding αλλά μόνο μέσω σταθερής"

ενταξει....??

----------


## amor

> Πράγματι, δυστυχώς καμιά υπηρεσία Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus) δεν περνάει μέσω του bonding αλλά μόνο μέσω σταθερής.
> 
> Να το αναφέρεις στο τεχνικό τμήμα ώστε να καταγράφει και να μπορέσεις να το επιστρέψεις χωρίς ποινή


Έχεις κάποιο λινκ ή κάτι άλλο που να τεκμηριώνει αυτό που υποστηρίζεις δλδ ότι "καμιά υπηρεσία Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus) δεν περνάει μέσω του bonding αλλά μόνο μέσω σταθερής" ??? Μου είναι επιεικώς αδιανόητο να πιστέψω πως 1)ο τεχνικός Οτε στον Βόλο που έλεγξε τη γραμμή και μου πρότεινε τη λύση Speedbooster όπως και 2)οι τεχνικοί του 13888 που επίσης το επιβεβαίωσαν, με δούλεψαν τόσο αγρίως...

----------


## manospcistas

> Έχεις κάποιο λινκ ή κάτι άλλο που να τεκμηριώνει αυτό που υποστηρίζεις δλδ ότι "καμιά υπηρεσία Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus) δεν περνάει μέσω του bonding αλλά μόνο μέσω σταθερής" ??? Μου είναι επιεικώς αδιανόητο να πιστέψω πως 1)ο τεχνικός Οτε στον Βόλο που έλεγξε τη γραμμή και μου πρότεινε τη λύση Speedbooster όπως και 2)οι τεχνικοί του 13888 που επίσης το επιβεβαίωσαν, με δούλεψαν τόσο αγρίως...


Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο λινκ. Ίσως στο 13888 να έπεσες σε μη ενημερωμένο, οπότε καλύτερα χρησιμοποίησε τη Φόρμα Επικοινωνίας και γράψε ότι έχεις Speedbooster και θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις Cosmote TV υπηρεσίες, για να σου επιβεβαιώσουν ότι δεν παίζει.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Έχεις κάποιο λινκ ή κάτι άλλο που να τεκμηριώνει αυτό που υποστηρίζεις δλδ ότι "καμιά υπηρεσία Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus) δεν περνάει μέσω του bonding αλλά μόνο μέσω σταθερής" ??? Μου είναι επιεικώς αδιανόητο να πιστέψω πως 1)ο τεχνικός Οτε στον Βόλο που έλεγξε τη γραμμή και μου πρότεινε τη λύση Speedbooster όπως και 2)οι τεχνικοί του 13888 που επίσης το επιβεβαίωσαν, με δούλεψαν τόσο αγρίως...


Καλωσήρθες στη σκληρή πραγματικότητα των 136 σελίδων γεμάτη με παράπονα για την υπηρεσία και την εξυπηρέτηση των πελατών του τηλεφωνικού που αν τους πάρεις 5 φορές θα σου πουν 5 διαφορετικά πράγματα μιας και ούτε οι ίδιοι γνωρίζουν εδώ και σχεδόν 2 χρόνια πως δουλεύει η υπηρεσία...

----------


## bazzil

> Έχεις κάποιο λινκ ή κάτι άλλο που να τεκμηριώνει αυτό που υποστηρίζεις δλδ ότι "καμιά υπηρεσία Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus) δεν περνάει μέσω του bonding αλλά μόνο μέσω σταθερής" ??? Μου είναι επιεικώς αδιανόητο να πιστέψω πως 1)ο τεχνικός Οτε στον Βόλο που έλεγξε τη γραμμή και μου πρότεινε τη λύση Speedbooster όπως και 2)οι τεχνικοί του 13888 που επίσης το επιβεβαίωσαν, με δούλεψαν τόσο αγρίως...


Αν σκεφτείς πως για το cosmote tv απαιτείται ξεχωριστό "κύκλωμα" εγκατεστημένο στο router καθώς και αποκλειστική θύρα την 4 όπου θα συνδέσεις τον αποκωδικοποιητή τότε μάλλον δεν πρέπει να παίζει και μέσω bonding. Δοκίμασες να κλείσεις το adsl και να χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο το booster να δεις αν παίζει η συνδρομητική τηλεόραση μέσω internet.

----------


## DrB

> Καλωσήρθες στη σκληρή πραγματικότητα των 136 σελίδων γεμάτη με παράπονα για την υπηρεσία και την εξυπηρέτηση των πελατών του τηλεφωνικού που αν τους πάρεις 5 φορές θα σου πουν 5 διαφορετικά πράγματα μιας και ούτε οι ίδιοι γνωρίζουν εδώ και σχεδόν 2 χρόνια πως δουλεύει η υπηρεσία...


Ολη η αληθεια σε 2 γραμμες !!!

----------


## amor

Επειδή τώρα είμαι γραφείο, θα δοκιμάσω πρώτα το απόγευμα να τεστάρω αν με  κλειστό το adsl και να χρησιμοποιώντας μόνο το booster (δλδ μόνο την Mobile σύνδεση) να δω αν παίζει η συνδρομητική τηλεόραση μέσω internet. Αν ΝΑΙ, τότε δεν ισχύει αυτό που λέτε.
Θα τα πούμε το βραδάκι. Ευχαριστώ σας όλους!

----------


## bazzil

> Επειδή τώρα είμαι γραφείο, θα δοκιμάσω πρώτα το απόγευμα να τεστάρω αν με  κλειστό το adsl και να χρησιμοποιώντας μόνο το booster (δλδ μόνο την Mobile σύνδεση) να δω αν παίζει η συνδρομητική τηλεόραση μέσω internet. Αν ΝΑΙ, τότε δεν ισχύει αυτό που λέτε.
> Θα τα πούμε το βραδάκι. Ευχαριστώ σας όλους!


Έτσι. Αν μας φύγει η κάψα!!!! χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## amor

> Αν σκεφτείς πως για το cosmote tv απαιτείται ξεχωριστό "κύκλωμα" εγκατεστημένο στο router καθώς και αποκλειστική θύρα την 4 όπου θα συνδέσεις τον αποκωδικοποιητή τότε μάλλον δεν πρέπει να παίζει και μέσω bonding. Δοκίμασες να κλείσεις το adsl και να χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο το booster να δεις αν παίζει η συνδρομητική τηλεόραση μέσω internet.


ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ χθεσινοβραδυνών δοκιμών:
1) Με κλειστό adsl ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ καμιά υπηρεσία Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus) κλπ.
2) Με συνδεδεμένο adsl και με ταχύτητες (μόνο μετανυχτερινές) πάνω από 20Mbps ενώ ξεκίνησα TV Plus φιλμ σε κάνα μισάωρο σταμάτησε και έκανε reboot ο αποκωδικοποιητής! Άρα ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΏΝΩ ότι μάλλον δεν πρέπει να παίζει καμιά υπηρεσία Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus) κλπ. και μέσω bonding!

ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ:
- η λύση Speedbooster για υπηρεσίες Cosmote TV είναι εσφαλμένη και παραπλανητική.
- Speedbooster συνίσταται προφανώς μόνο για ενίσχυση σήματος internet.

ΑΡΑ: πρέπει να το κοινοποιήσω αυτό επίσημα στην εταιρεία, να επιστρέψω τον Speedbooster, χωρίς ποινή, σωστά?

Βέβαια το σωστότερο θα ήταν να αλλάξω πάροχο internet (που μάλλον τώρα λόγω ποινής δεν μπορώ να κάνω?) γιατί το πρόβλημά μου με τις υπηρεσίες Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus) παραμένει ως μη όφειλε.

Περιμένω γνώμες, απόψεις, συμβουλές σας...

----------


## 2048dsl

> ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ χθεσινοβραδυνών δοκιμών:
> 1) Με κλειστό adsl ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ καμιά υπηρεσία Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus) κλπ.
> 2) Με συνδεδεμένο adsl και με ταχύτητες (μόνο μετανυχτερινές) πάνω από 20Mbps ενώ ξεκίνησα TV Plus φιλμ σε κάνα μισάωρο σταμάτησε και έκανε reboot ο αποκωδικοποιητής! Άρα ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΏΝΩ ότι μάλλον δεν πρέπει να παίζει καμιά υπηρεσία Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus) κλπ. και μέσω bonding!
> 
> ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ:
> - η λύση Speedbooster για υπηρεσίες Cosmote TV είναι εσφαλμένη και παραπλανητική.
> - Speedbooster συνίσταται προφανώς για ενίσχυση σήματος internet.
> 
> ΑΡΑ: πρέπει να το κοινοποιήσω αυτό επίσημα στην εταιρεία, να επιστρέψω τον Speedbooster, χωρίς ποινή, σωστά?
> ...


Το θέμα είναι ότι στα λέγανε 3-4 άτομα ότι δεν παίζει και εσυ επεμενες

----------


## amor

Μα φίλε μου θα'θελα να ήξερα εσύ τι θα'κανες στην θέση μου όταν:
1)- όντας καινούργιος στην cosmote tv, δηλώνω το εν λόγω πρόβλημα
2)- ελέγχουν για βλάβη στην adsl γραμμή: τεχνικός ΟΤΕ από Βόλο με καλεί Κυριακή πρωί και μετά από έλεγχο με προτείνει σαν λύση τον Speedbooster: τον ρωτάω θα μου λυθεί το πρόβλημα και μου λέει "σίγουρα",
3)- κατόπιν 2 διαφορετικοί τεχνικοι από 13888 επιβεβαιώνουν το 2) 
Μετά απ'αυτά εγώ τι έπρεπε να κάνω; να ψάξω πρώτα στα φόρουμς και μετά να αποφασίσω; υποθέτω κι εσύ το ίδιο θα'κανες...

----------


## 2048dsl

> Μα φίλε μου θα'θελα να ήξερα εσύ τι θα'κανες στην θέση μου όταν:
> 1)- όντας καινούργιος στην cosmote tv, δηλώνω το εν λόγω πρόβλημα
> 2)- ελέγχουν για βλάβη στην adsl γραμμή: τεχνικός ΟΤΕ από Βόλο με καλεί Κυριακή πρωί και μετά από έλεγχο με προτείνει σαν λύση τον Speedbooster: τον ρωτάω θα μου λυθεί το πρόβλημα και μου λέει "σίγουρα",
> 3)- κατόπιν 2 διαφορετικοί τεχνικοι από 13888 επιβεβαιώνουν το 2) 
> Μετά απ'αυτά εγώ τι έπρεπε να κάνω; να ψάξω πρώτα στα φόρουμς και μετά να αποφασίσω; υποθέτω κι εσύ το ίδιο θα'κανες...


 Έπεσες απλά σε άσχετους .. εμένα τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ που μου έβαλε την μεταφορά τηλεφώνου στην πλακα κερατεας που μένω του είπα λόγο ότι δεν κουμπώνει 50νταρι να βάλω booster ; Και μου είπε με την μια μην βάλεις booster διότι έχει συνέχεια προβλήματα και δεν ξέρει και εάν θα διορθωθούν ποτέ και συν της άλλης είδη παρακολουθούσα το συγκεκριμένο thread πολύ καιρό.. Να ξέρεις άσχετοι υπάρχουν παντού σε όλες τις εταιρίες και στο δημόσιο αλλά και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Είναι που θα πέσεις απλά

----------


## striker10

> Το θέμα είναι ότι στα λέγανε 3-4 άτομα ότι δεν παίζει και εσυ επεμενες ������������


και ησουν και ειρωνικος.....anyway ξεφορτωσου το παλιοπραμα , δεν προσφερει τιποτα

----------


## amor

> και ησουν και ειρωνικος.....anyway ξεφορτωσου το παλιοπραμα , δεν προσφερει τιποτα


Κατ'αρχάς νομίζω ειρωνικός δεν ήμουνα, κι αν έτσι φάνηκε δεν ήταν πρόθεσή μου.
Τώρα το "ξεφορτωσου το παλιοπραμα" θα το κάνω έτσι κι αλλιώς - κι ελπίζω χωρίς πολλά νταλαβέρια και τυχόν ποινές.
Το πρόβλημά μου όπως παραμένει δλδ με την DSL που έχω δεν μπορώ να έχω όλα τα καλούδια της Cosmote TV και κυρίως ταινίες με TV-PLUS. Επιπλέον δεν υπάρχει κοντά καμιά λύση με οπτική ίνα επί του παρόντος.
Βασικά η λύση θα'ταν να γυρνούσα πίσω σε internet λύση Forthnet, αλλά αυτό τώρα φαντάζει (λόγω των ενδεχόμενων ποινών) αδύνατο.

----------


## pier88

> Κατ'αρχάς νομίζω ειρωνικός δεν ήμουνα, κι αν έτσι φάνηκε δεν ήταν πρόθεσή μου.
> Τώρα το "ξεφορτωσου το παλιοπραμα" θα το κάνω έτσι κι αλλιώς - κι ελπίζω χωρίς πολλά νταλαβέρια και τυχόν ποινές.
> Το πρόβλημά μου όπως παραμένει δλδ με την DSL που έχω δεν μπορώ να έχω όλα τα καλούδια της Cosmote TV και κυρίως ταινίες με TV-PLUS. Επιπλέον δεν υπάρχει κοντά καμιά λύση με οπτική ίνα επί του παρόντος.
> Βασικά η λύση θα'ταν να γυρνούσα πίσω σε internet λύση Forthnet, αλλά αυτό τώρα φαντάζει (λόγω των ενδεχόμενων ποινών) αδύνατο.


Αν θυμάμαι καλά στον αποκωδικοποιητή cosmote tv υπάρχει μία ρύθμιση έλεγχος ταχύτητας (η κάτι τέτοιο)ξετικαρισέ το και δοκίμασε να δεις αν παίζει.

----------


## amor

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά στον αποκωδικοποιητή cosmote tv υπάρχει μία ρύθμιση έλεγχος ταχύτητας (η κάτι τέτοιο)ξετικαρισέ το και δοκίμασε να δεις αν παίζει.


Το έχω τσεκάρει ήδη, δεν έχει καμία σχέση. Το θέμα είναι ότι τα 9Mbps που στην καλύτερη περίπτωση τώρα έχω (με forthnet είχα σταθερά >11) οριακά μου φτάνει αν παραμείνει στα 9, μα ιδιαίτερα τις βραδυνές ώρες πέφτει και αυτή η DSL ταχύτητα στα 5,6,7 maximum 9Mbps, κι έτσι δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα.

----------


## bazzil

> ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ χθεσινοβραδυνών δοκιμών:
> 1) Με κλειστό adsl ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ καμιά υπηρεσία Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus) κλπ.
> 2) Με συνδεδεμένο adsl και με ταχύτητες (μόνο μετανυχτερινές) πάνω από 20Mbps ενώ ξεκίνησα TV Plus φιλμ σε κάνα μισάωρο σταμάτησε και έκανε reboot ο αποκωδικοποιητής! Άρα ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΏΝΩ ότι μάλλον δεν πρέπει να παίζει καμιά υπηρεσία Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus) κλπ. και μέσω bonding!
> 
> ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ:
> - η λύση Speedbooster για υπηρεσίες Cosmote TV είναι εσφαλμένη και παραπλανητική.
> - Speedbooster συνίσταται προφανώς μόνο για ενίσχυση σήματος internet.
> 
> ΑΡΑ: πρέπει να το κοινοποιήσω αυτό επίσημα στην εταιρεία, να επιστρέψω τον Speedbooster, χωρίς ποινή, σωστά?
> ...


Βάλε πιάτο αν μπορείς! Εγώ που το είχα για ενίσχυση και απο τα 8 πήγε μέχρι 50 αλλά ποτέ κάτω απο 30 με είχε βολέψει μια χαρά. Αναγκαστικά θα περιμένεις την έλευση της οπτικής αν και όποτε...

----------


## puntomania

> ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ χθεσινοβραδυνών δοκιμών:
> 1) Με κλειστό adsl ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ καμιά υπηρεσία Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus) κλπ.
> 2) Με συνδεδεμένο adsl και με ταχύτητες (μόνο μετανυχτερινές) πάνω από 20Mbps ενώ ξεκίνησα TV Plus φιλμ σε κάνα μισάωρο σταμάτησε και έκανε reboot ο αποκωδικοποιητής! Άρα ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΏΝΩ ότι μάλλον δεν πρέπει να παίζει καμιά υπηρεσία Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus) κλπ. και μέσω bonding!
> 
> ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ:
> - η λύση Speedbooster για υπηρεσίες Cosmote TV είναι εσφαλμένη και παραπλανητική.
> - Speedbooster συνίσταται προφανώς μόνο για ενίσχυση σήματος internet.
> 
> ΑΡΑ: πρέπει να το κοινοποιήσω αυτό επίσημα στην εταιρεία, να επιστρέψω τον Speedbooster, χωρίς ποινή, σωστά?
> ...


αυτά που λες λογικά υπάρχουν μέσα στο συμβόλαιο που έκανες όταν το πήρες... οπότε... τι να τους κοινοποιήσεις τώρα?

----------


## amor

> Βάλε πιάτο αν μπορείς! Εγώ που το είχα για ενίσχυση και απο τα 8 πήγε μέχρι 50 αλλά ποτέ κάτω απο 30 με είχε βολέψει μια χαρά. Αναγκαστικά θα περιμένεις την έλευση της οπτικής αν και όποτε...


Μα πιάτο έχω, μα για τις υπηρεσίες Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus) κλπ. χρειάζεσαι Internet δεν γίνεται μέσω δορυφόρου, και εδώ με την Cosmote DSL γραμμή που έχω δεν μπορώ σε ποσοστό ~75% να τις έχω και γιαυτό οι ίδιοι μου πρότειναν την λύση Speedbooster.

----------


## bazzil

> Μα πιάτο έχω, μα για τις υπηρεσίες Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus) κλπ. χρειάζεσαι Internet δεν γίνεται μέσω δορυφόρου, και εδώ με την Cosmote DSL γραμμή που έχω δεν μπορώ σε ποσοστό ~75% να τις έχω και γιαυτό οι ίδιοι μου πρότειναν την λύση Speedbooster.


Οκ. Δεν κατάλαβα. Νομιζα γενικά. Εσυ θελεις τα κατ' απαίτηση να βλέπεις. Οπότε το booster δεν βοηθά

----------


## emeliss

Το booster δεν είναι συμβατό με το IPTV. Και εμένα αν με ρωτούσες θα σου έλεγα πως μάλλον θα παίζει το booster με το on demand στο COSMOTE TV από δορυφόρο. Γιατί δεν κάνεις ένα ερώτημα στο site της COSMOTE;

----------


## pier88

> Το booster δεν είναι συμβατό με το IPTV. Και εμένα αν με ρωτούσες θα σου έλεγα πως μάλλον θα παίζει το booster με το on demand στο COSMOTE TV από δορυφόρο. Γιατί δεν κάνεις ένα ερώτημα στο site της COSMOTE;


Δεν είναι συμβατό με το iptv cosmote,με iptv στην tv η σε tvbox μία χαρά δουλεύει.

----------


## emeliss

Σωστά. Για αυτό θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει και στην περίπτωση του φίλου. Όταν θέλει on demand στο δορυφορικό COSMOTE TV δεν το νοιάζει ακόμα και αν έχεις άλλο πάροχο. Απλά θέλει internet. Θεωρητικά πρέπει να δουλεύει.

----------


## striker10

> Δεν είναι συμβατό με το iptv cosmote,με iptv στην tv η σε tvbox μία χαρά δουλεύει.


tvbox εμενα δε μου επαιξε, απειρα κολληματα.
εχεις κανει καποια ιδιαιτερη ρυθμιση? επισεις το εχεις με ή χωρις dsl cable?

----------


## pier88

> tvbox εμενα δε μου επαιξε, απειρα κολληματα.
> εχεις κανει καποια ιδιαιτερη ρυθμιση? επισεις το εχεις με ή χωρις dsl cable?


Το είχα πάντα με καλώδιο χωρίς ιδιαίτερη ρύθμιση.

----------


## biller

Με κάλεσε το 13888 προσφορά λεει 6,5€ 100GB κινηση.
Βασικά το σκέφτομαι γιατι η γραμμη μου ειναι 10mbps και οταν παίζει replay tv ολοι οι υπόλοιποι στο σπιτι γονατίζουμε.
Καλα τα γνωστά μου έλεγε οτι το replay παίζει με speed booster αλλα δεν εδωσα και πολυ σημασία γιατι ειχα διαβάσει εδω τι γίνεται.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1br...w2oXafMmiWeHVL
Θα τις εχω αυτες τις ταχύτητες η θα υπάρχει κόφτης στο upload που με νοιάζει.
Το μοντεμ που θα μου δώσουν εχει κουμπί για να ανοιγω/κλεινω το wifi;

----------


## emeliss

Για τις ταχύτητες κανένας δεν μπορεί να εγγυηθεί. Με το νέο app της Cosmote μπορείς να ελέγχεις το WiFi από παντού.

----------


## Iris07

*Βάλανε στο Cosmote Application στο κινητό επιλογή
διαχείρηση και κατάσταση ρούτερ!*

Και έλεγχος τεχνικού θέματος σταθερού..

Καλό!  :One thumb up:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Με το νέο app της Cosmote μπορείς να ελέγχεις το WiFi από παντού.





> *Βάλανε στο Cosmote Application στο κινητό επιλογή
> διαχείρηση και κατάσταση ρούτερ!*
> Και έλεγχος τεχνικού θέματος σταθερού..
> Καλό!


Φωτό να το δούμε; :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

Ορίστε!  :Cool: 

Προσέχετε τώρα μην αρχίσει κανείς και παίζει με το ρούτερ σας!  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ορίστε! 
> 
> Προσέχετε τώρα μην αρχίσει κανείς και παίζει με το ρούτερ σας!


Καλή φάση που δίνουν περισσότερες δυνατότητες απομακρυσμένης διαχείρισης μέσω του mycosmote.. :One thumb up: 
Ελέγχεις το ρούτερ μάλλον μέσω του tr-069(acs server,cwmp,κλπ)..

Αλλά το κινητό μόνο 2 μπάρες σήμα; :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Άστα να πάνε, όντως έχω χάλια σήμα στο σημείο που είμαι εδώ, μέσα στο σπίτι..
ούτε 4G πιάνει, και παίζει γύρω στις 2 μονάδες.. οπως βλέπεις έχω και Cosmote & Vodafone..
οπότε δεν θα μπορούσα ούτε Booster να βάλω..

Μόλις βγω στο τετράγωνο στον δρόμο αρχίζει να πιάνει, καλά..  :Cool:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Άστα να πάνε, όντως έχω χάλια σήμα στο σημείο που είμαι εδώ, μέσα στο σπίτι..
> ούτε 4G πιάνει, και παίζει γύρω στις 2 μονάδες.. οπως βλέπεις έχω και Cosmote & Vodafone..
> οπότε δεν θα μπορούσα ούτε Booster να βάλω..
> 
> Μόλις βγω στο τετράγωνο στον δρόμο αρχίζει να πιάνει, καλά..


Βάλε εξωτερικό ενισχυτή σήματος gsm..έβλεπα κάτι τέτοια στο ebay..ούτε ξέρω αν όντως κάνουν κάτι.. 
Anyone να σχολιάσει επί αυτού;

Bytheway έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω 4,7,8,11,12αρια ταχύτητες..να δούμε πότε θα πάρουν μπρος τα έργα..
Αλλά αυτά στο "δικό μας θέμα".. :Razz:

----------


## puntomania

> Bytheway έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω 4,7,8,11,12αρια ταχύτητες..να δούμε πότε θα πάρουν μπρος τα έργα..
> Αλλά αυτά στο "δικό μας θέμα"..


...έλα απο εδώ έχουμε καλές...  :Razz:

----------


## GregoirX23

> ...έλα απο εδώ έχουμε καλές...


 :Clap: 
Από α.κ η καμπίνα παίρνεις;
Με ιντριγκάρεις τώρα να σου ζητήσω στατιστικά γραμμής.. :Razz: 

Στο εξοχικό που είναι και πιο αραιοκατοικημένη περιοχή κ εγώ πιάνω ~22/1 με att13...& σε annex-m ~18/2...

----------


## puntomania

> Από α.κ η καμπίνα παίρνεις;
> Με ιντριγκάρεις τώρα να σου ζητήσω στατιστικά γραμμής..
> 
> Στο εξοχικό που είναι και πιο αραιοκατοικημένη περιοχή κ εγώ πιάνω ~22/1 με att13...& σε annex-m ~18/2...



στην ουσία δεν έχουμε ΑΚ εδώ στο νησι.... αλλα ούτε και καμπίνα το λες... ειναι ενα σπιτακι καμια 400μ απο εδώ... που έχει και την κινητή μαζί...

----------


## jkoukos

Α/Κ είναι και αυτό. Έτσι είναι και το δικό μας χωριό, μια παλιά αποθήκη ~30 τ.μ. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις είναι ένα κοντέινερ.

----------


## GregoirX23

> στην ουσία δεν έχουμε ΑΚ εδώ στο νησι.... αλλα ούτε και καμπίνα το λες... ειναι ενα σπιτακι καμια 400μ απο εδώ... που έχει και την κινητή μαζί...





> Α/Κ είναι και αυτό. Έτσι είναι και το δικό μας χωριό, μια παλιά αποθήκη ~30 τ.μ. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις είναι ένα κοντέινερ.


Στο δικό μας χωριό είναι στο δημαρχείο, στο κέντρο του χωριού τα μηχανήματα..

----------


## tsarm

Ενημερώνω ότι ο έλεγχος
Του router μέσω app δεν είναι εφικτός όταν το vdsl που πληρώνουμε στον COSMOTE, παρέχεται μέσω VODAFONE. 
Οποία πρόταση για λύση του συγκεκριμένου ζητήματος , δεκτή.

----------


## Kootoomootoo

> Ενημερώνω ότι ο έλεγχος
> Του router μέσω app δεν είναι εφικτός όταν το vdsl που πληρώνουμε στον COSMOTE, παρέχεται μέσω VODAFONE. 
> Οποία πρόταση για λύση του συγκεκριμένου ζητήματος , δεκτή.


Εννοείς μέσω καμπίνας της Vodafone?

----------


## emeliss

Στείλε ερώτημα στην Cosmote. Λίγες μέρες είναι που το έχουν δώσει. Το αποκλείω να υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος που να μπορεί να σου απαντήσει.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ενημερώνω ότι ο έλεγχος
> Του router μέσω app δεν είναι εφικτός όταν το vdsl που πληρώνουμε στον COSMOTE, παρέχεται μέσω VODAFONE. 
> Οποία πρόταση για λύση του συγκεκριμένου ζητήματος , δεκτή.





> Εννοείς μέσω καμπίνας της Vodafone?


Πιθανώς αυτό εννοεί...διότι το dslam είναι άλλου παρόχου και ίσως δεν παίζει το tr-069;; :Thinking:  
Όπως είπε ο emeliss, αν όντως έχεις πρόβλημα με τις ρυθμίσεις..για ρώτα τη κοσμοτέ να δεις τι θα σου πούνε..

----------


## puntomania

> Α/Κ είναι και αυτό. Έτσι είναι και το δικό μας χωριό, μια παλιά αποθήκη ~30 τ.μ. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις είναι ένα κοντέινερ.


Σε διακοπή ρεύματος... Έχω κανονικά ίντερνετ και τηλέφωνο...

----------


## jkoukos

Κι εμείς. Η γεννήτρια είναι απ' έξω από το κτίριο σε περιφραγμένο χώρο.

----------


## puntomania

> Κι εμείς. Η γεννήτρια είναι απ' έξω από το κτίριο σε περιφραγμένο χώρο.


Μπα με μπαταρίες είναι... συνήθως καμία 6 ώρες κρατάνε

----------


## friend

Οποιος έχει το booster μπορεί να μας πει αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα "κόφτη" στο download μέσω wifi;

 Επειδή θα το νοικιάσω airbnb είναι πιθανό να έρθει ο άλλος με το καλημέρα και να κατεβάσει 4Κ ταινία και να φάει τα 100GB σε μια μέρα....κι οχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά δεν θα μπορούν να σερφάρουν οι υπόλοιποι όταν κατεβάζει κάποιος ταινία και τρώει όλο το bandwidth.

Εχει τέτοιες δυνατότητες το booster; Δεν υπάρχει ethernet καλωδίωση. Μόνο με wifi θα είναι.

----------


## puntomania

> Οποιος έχει το booster μπορεί να μας πει αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα "κόφτη" στο download μέσω wifi;
> 
>  Επειδή θα το νοικιάσω airbnb είναι πιθανό να έρθει ο άλλος με το καλημέρα και να κατεβάσει 4Κ ταινία και να φάει τα 100GB σε μια μέρα....κι οχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά δεν θα μπορούν να σερφάρουν οι υπόλοιποι όταν κατεβάζει κάποιος ταινία και τρώει όλο το bandwidth.
> 
> Εχει τέτοιες δυνατότητες το booster; Δεν υπάρχει ethernet καλωδίωση. Μόνο με wifi θα είναι.


Τόσα λεφτά θα πέρνεις ανά μέρα... βάλε ένα ρούτερ της Προκόπης... δώσε και 100-200 ευρώ σε κάποιον να στο κάνει!!!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Οποιος έχει το booster μπορεί να μας πει αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα "κόφτη" στο download μέσω wifi;
> 
>  Επειδή θα το νοικιάσω airbnb είναι πιθανό να έρθει ο άλλος με το καλημέρα και να κατεβάσει 4Κ ταινία και να φάει τα 100GB σε μια μέρα....κι οχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά δεν θα μπορούν να σερφάρουν οι υπόλοιποι όταν κατεβάζει κάποιος ταινία και τρώει όλο το bandwidth.
> 
> Εχει τέτοιες δυνατότητες το booster; Δεν υπάρχει ethernet καλωδίωση. Μόνο με wifi θα είναι.


0)Και τα 100g να φάει..έχεις +15m συνέχεια, επιπλέον της σταθερής.. :Whistle: 
1)Νομίζω μέσα από το ha35 μπορείς να ορίσεις τι θα βγαίνει από που..Δηλαδή τι θα χρησιμοποιεί τη σταθερή και τι την κινητή..μπορείς στο ssid που θα επιλέξεις να μοιράζεται..να δώσεις μόνο τη σταθερή..αλλά χωρίς κόφτες;.. :Thinking: 
2)Και αν θυμάμαι καλά κάπου είχε κάποια ρύθμιση κάτι ingress/egress bandwidth..δεν ξέρω κόφτης ήταν αυτό; Δεν ξέρω αν έπιαναν global οι ρυθμίσεις του η επιλεκτικά..   :Thinking: 
Τέλος μπελαλίδικο μεν..αλλά μπορείς να κλείνεις την κινητή...όταν δεν τη θες... :Thinking: 
Δεν το έχω πια να βοηθήσω παραπάνω.. :Sad: 
3)Το πιο σωστό πάντως θα ήταν να βρεις όπως ειπώθηκε..κάποιο Access point/repeater/router το οποίο θα συνδέσεις πάνω στο ha35 για να μοιράσεις και το οποίο καλό θα είναι να ναι της προκοπής ώστε να έχει επιλογές για κόφτες κ τα συναφή σχετικά.. :One thumb up:

----------


## friendgr

Παιδιά δεν είναι τα 100 ευρώ .

Είναι ότι έχεις άλλη μια συσκευή παραπάνω που σημαίνει παραπάνω ρίσκο. Καμμένο τροφοδοτικό κολληματα κλπ

Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις θες απλότητα.

----------


## GregoirX23

Τότε δες αυτά που είπα παραπάνω...αν δεν έχεις ήδη το ha35, κάποιος που το έχει ίσως μπορεί να τα τσεκάρει..
Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σε καθοδηγήσω περαιτέρω διότι δεν το έχω πια κ λέω αυτά που θυμάμαι..
Αλλά να ξέρεις αυτές οι υποθέσεις δεν είναι απλές..θέλουν ρυθμίσεις η πατέντες..

----------


## amor

> Με κάλεσε το 13888 προσφορά λεει 6,5€ 100GB κινηση.
> Βασικά το σκέφτομαι γιατι η γραμμη μου ειναι 10mbps και οταν παίζει replay tv ολοι οι υπόλοιποι στο σπιτι γονατίζουμε.
> Καλα τα γνωστά μου έλεγε οτι το replay παίζει με speed booster αλλα δεν εδωσα και πολυ σημασία γιατι ειχα διαβάσει εδω τι γίνεται.
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1br...w2oXafMmiWeHVL
> Θα τις εχω αυτες τις ταχύτητες η θα υπάρχει κόφτης στο upload που με νοιάζει.
> Το μοντεμ που θα μου δώσουν εχει κουμπί για να ανοιγω/κλεινω το wifi;


Η Cosmote μου πρότεινε κι εμένα (ΕΣΦΑΛΜΕΝΑ) Speedbooster, για υπηρεσίες Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus) κλπ.
ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ δοκιμών μου (που ανακοίνωσα και πιο πάνω) με Speedbooster:
1) Με κλειστό adsl ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ καμιά υπηρεσία Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus) κλπ.
2) Με συνδεδεμένο adsl και με ταχύτητες (μόνο μετανυχτερινές) πάνω από 20Mbps ενώ ξεκίνησα TV Plus φιλμ σε κάνα μισάωρο σταμάτησε και έκανε reboot ο αποκωδικοποιητής! 
Άρα ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΏΝΩ ότι μάλλον δεν πρέπει να παίζει καμιά υπηρεσία Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus) κλπ. ούτε και μέσω bonding!

ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ:
- η λύση Speedbooster για υπηρεσίες Cosmote TV είναι εσφαλμένη και παραπλανητική.
- Speedbooster συνίσταται προφανώς μόνο για ενίσχυση σήματος internet και όχι για IPTV COSMOTE

ΤΩΡΑ: Επειδή δεν θέλω να πληρώνω τα 6,5 € τζάμπα, τους ζητώ επιστροφή του Speedbooster και παραμονή στο απλό μόντεμ-ρούτερ όπως πριν, μέχρι να μπορώ χωρίς ποινή να αλλάξω πάροχο ή να έρθει οπτική ίνα στην περιοχή μου!

- - - Updated - - -

[QUOTE=Iris07;6572254]  

Προσοχή: η ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού που εμφανίζονται εδώ είναι ουσιαστικά εικονικές (σωστότερα είναι αυτές που βλέπουν στα κεντρικά τους), οι πραγματικές ταχύτητες που έχει ο χρήστης είναι πολύ διαφορετικές: π.χ. εμένα με Speedbooster μου εμφανίζει πάντα 11.74 Mbps - 0.99Mbps, ενώ η πραγματικότητα είναι maximum 9.2Mbps download, η οποία μάλιστα δεν είναι (ιδιαίτερα τα βράδια) σταθερή και πέφτει στα 5,6,7 - 9Mbps!!!

ΑΡΑ: καλή (ενδεχομένως) η διαχείριση από την app, ξεχάστε όμως τις ταχύτητες που εμφανίζει.

----------


## Iris07

Πρέπει να είναι περίπου πραγματική πάντως εμένα.

Κατεβάζω σταθερά με 1.2 Mb/sec τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες..
Πριν είχα 1.1 ..

----------


## DrB

> Πρέπει να είναι περίπου πραγματική πάντως εμένα.
> 
> Κατεβάζω σταθερά με 1.2 Mb/sec τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες..
> Πριν είχα 1.1 ..


Το app δείχνει την ταχυτητα συγχρονισμού του μόντεμ με την σταθερή. Δεν ειναι η συνολικη ταχυτητα.

----------


## jkoukos

... και η οποία συνολική (πραγματική) ταχύτητα μπορεί λόγω overhead να είναι μειωμένη έως 21% σε ADSL και έως 9% σε VDSL.
Από εκεί και πάνω παίζουν ρόλο και άλλοι παράγοντες.

----------


## emeliss

Δεν υπάρχει άλλος με booster και δορυφορικό COSMOTE TV; Μου κάνει δύσκολο να μην παίζει το replay από το bonding.

----------


## newbye

Με την vodafone τι γίνεται; Ναυάγησε το project;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Με την vodafone τι γίνεται; Ναυάγησε το project;


Μάλλον...είναι πολύ καιρό έτσι...δηλαδή που βγήκε η ανακοίνωση και μετά τίποτα..

----------


## biller

Ενω ολα δουλεύουν ρολόι (τορεντ-speed test) εχω πρόβλημα με το youtube στον υπολογιστή.
Βάζω ενα βίντεο 4Κ και δεν δουλεύει το hybrid.
Τραβάει μόνο απο το adsl με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να παίξει με 1ΜΒ/sec.
Δοκίμασα σε αλλες σελίδες για 4Κ, σε μερικές δούλεψε και σε αλλες οχι.

Την κίνηση αν ενεργοποιείτε το hybrid μπορώ να τη δω και με εφαρμογή και μέσα απο το μόντεμ.

Ας δοκιμάσει κανείς να μου πει αν είναι μόνο δικό μου θέμα.

edit
Αυτο το βίντεο μπορεί να το φορτώσει άνετα εχω download πάνω απο 4ΜΒ/s
https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x59ruoz

----------


## puntomania

...ψάχνοντας... έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό...


γιαυτό να γίνονται άραγε μπερδέματα με χρεώσεις κτλ?

----------


## likos_de

Η υπηρεσία αυτή σου δίνει ρουτερ με κάρτα σιμ μέσα η είναι τύπος esim?

----------


## DoSMaN

> Η υπηρεσία αυτή σου δίνει ρουτερ με κάρτα σιμ μέσα η είναι τύπος esim?


Με κάρτα sim είναι το router...

----------


## likos_de

> Με κάρτα sim είναι το router...


Η κάρτα δεν μπορεί να βγει και να χρησιμοποιηθούν τα 100gb σε κινητό?

----------


## jkoukos

Νομίζω ναι, αλλά είναι δώρο-άδωρο. Λειτουργεί μόνο από τις κεραίες που βρίσκονται περιμετρικά της περιοχής που είναι η κύρια σταθερή σύνδεση του χρήστη.

----------


## likos_de

> Νομίζω ναι, αλλά είναι δώρο-άδωρο. Λειτουργεί μόνο από τις κεραίες που βρίσκονται περιμετρικά της περιοχής που είναι η κύρια σταθερή σύνδεση του χρήστη.


Είναι κλειδωμένη δηλαδή με τις κεραίες της περιοχής-πόλης που έχεις την σύνδεση?

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι είναι. Από το FAQ:



> Μπορώ να μεταφέρω το Hybrid Access router σε σημείο εκτός του σπιτιού μου;
> Όχι. H SIM κάρτα του COSMOTE Home Speed Booster που είναι τοποθετημένη στο Hybrid Access router λειτουργεί μόνο στη περιοχή (home zone) που είχες ορίσει κατά την αίτηση της υπηρεσίας.


Εκεί επίσης αναφέρει ότι δεν λειτουργεί η sim εκτός της συσκευής της.

----------


## puntomania

> Η κάρτα δεν μπορεί να βγει και να χρησιμοποιηθούν τα 100gb σε κινητό?


Στο κινητό δεν δουλεύει... και ο λόγος είναι ότι παίρνει ίντερνετ μέσω του τούνελ που κάνει στον bonding server.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Στο κινητό δεν δουλεύει... και ο λόγος είναι ότι παίρνει ίντερνετ μέσω του τούνελ που κάνει στον bonding server.


Στις ρυθμίσεις του ρούτερ λέει το apn της κινητής..αν το σετάρεις στο κινητό..πάλι τπτ λες; 
Η εκτός πια αν κλειδώνουν την mac του ρούτερ στον server για να παίζει η κινητή..

----------


## mihalis19

Επειδη το ψάχνω και δεν βρίσκω σε τόσες σελίδες.
Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος αν υπάρχουν κεραίες που να μπορώ να συνδέσω στο speedbooster!?
Έχω ανοίξει το καπάκι και έχω βρει 2 υποδοχές. Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς?
Τι κεραίες ή κεραία πρέπει να βάλω??

Edited:
Βρήκα ότι κάποιοι λένε λειτουργούν κάποιοι όχι. Γιατί να μην λειτουργούν αφού υπάρχουν τα βυσματα

----------


## puntomania

> Στις ρυθμίσεις του ρούτερ λέει το apn της κινητής..αν το σετάρεις στο κινητό..πάλι τπτ λες; 
> Η εκτός πια αν κλειδώνουν την mac του ρούτερ στον server για να παίζει η κινητή..


...βασικά μπορείς και να δοκιμάσεις... και μας λες αν τελικά δουλεύει η όχι!

- - - Updated - - -




> Επειδη το ψάχνω και δεν βρίσκω σε τόσες σελίδες.
> Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος αν υπάρχουν κεραίες που να μπορώ να συνδέσω στο speedbooster!?
> Έχω ανοίξει το καπάκι και έχω βρει 2 υποδοχές. Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς?
> Τι κεραίες ή κεραία πρέπει να βάλω??
> 
> Edited:
> Βρήκα ότι κάποιοι λένε λειτουργούν κάποιοι όχι. Γιατί να μην λειτουργούν αφού υπάρχουν τα βυσματα


σε μένα δεν δούλεψε!!!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Επειδη το ψάχνω και δεν βρίσκω σε τόσες σελίδες.
> Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος αν υπάρχουν κεραίες που να μπορώ να συνδέσω στο speedbooster!?
> Έχω ανοίξει το καπάκι και έχω βρει 2 υποδοχές. Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς?
> Τι κεραίες ή κεραία πρέπει να βάλω??
> 
> Edited:
> Βρήκα ότι κάποιοι λένε λειτουργούν κάποιοι όχι. Γιατί να μην λειτουργούν αφού υπάρχουν τα βυσματα


Είχα πάρει, τις έβαλα...και...τζίφος...
Το ha35 δεν έχει το ανάλογο μενού ρυθμίσεων για τις κεραίες που έχουν άλλα huawei..κοινώς είναι κλειδωμένες στο firmware..

*Spoiler:*




https://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-4G-LTE...sAAOSwpspbfiqP





- - - Updated - - -




> ...βασικά μπορείς και να δοκιμάσεις... και μας λες αν τελικά δουλεύει η όχι!


Δυστυχώς δεν το έχω πια...απλά θυμόμουν ότι έγραφε το apn κάπου.. 
Αυτό που είχα κάνει εγώ όταν το είχα, ήταν για την εγγραφή της κινητής στο mycosmote, για να παρακολουθώ τα data (κατανάλωση), 
είχα βάλει τη σιμ σε ένα παλιό κινητό που βρήκα πρόχειρο για να λάβω το sms επαλήθευσης αριθμού που έστελνε το mycosmote..
Μαζί νομίζω είχε έρθει και άλλο sms καλωσορίσατε στο δίκτυο κλπ κλπ.. 
Το ρούτερ δεν καταλάβαινε από sms.. :Smile:

----------


## jmakro

Οσο για το ρουτερ με την σιμ με τα 100gb εχω φιλο που το περνει μαζι του σκετο παμε παντου και εχουμε ιντερνετ μονο με το ρούτερ και την σιμ της cosmote.Οταν εννοω παντού το εχουμε σε καράβι και ταξιδεύουμε στο αιγαιο

----------


## chris_f16

Γεια στην κοινότητα. Μόλις έβαλα και εγώ την υπηρεσία. Θέλω να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται τελικά με youtube video streaming. Υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση του router που επηρεάζει, ο browser ή εν τέλει δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι;

Συγνώμη εν έχει ήδη απαντηθεί αλλά δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω τόσες σελίδες.

----------


## puntomania

> Γεια στην κοινότητα. Μόλις έβαλα και εγώ την υπηρεσία. Θέλω να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται τελικά με youtube video streaming. Υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση του router που επηρεάζει, ο browser ή εν τέλει δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι;
> 
> Συγνώμη εν έχει ήδη απαντηθεί αλλά δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω τόσες σελίδες.


Τι θέμα έχεις με το YouTube?

----------


## nikolaos91

το προβλημα με το youtube το εχω και εγω εδω πρεπει να σημειωθει οτι κανονικα δεν επρεπε να υπαρχει τετοιο προβλημα. Μετα απο επικοινωνια που ειχα με τεχνικο της περιοχης, μου ειπε οτι το booster ειναι ξεκαθαρα για να βοηθαει καπως την κατασταση αυτων που εχουν πολυ χαμηλες ταχυτητες. οποτε εγω προσωπικα θα του κανω απλη χρηση (κατεβασμα απο steam κτλπ) και ας μην δω 4κ βιντεο.

----------


## venejo

Σήμερα όλη μερα το συνδυαστικό δε λειτουργεί.
Αυτό που διαπίστωσα ειναι πως όταν ζητηθεί download
το available bandwith στο router μηδενίζει.

----------


## biller

Κανε καμιά επανεκκίνηση κολλάει συχνά το HA35.
Εμένα δουλεύει σωστά ολη μέρα σήμερα όποτε ζήτησα παραπάνω download 
Αλλα γενικά έχει θέματα η υπηρεσία (μέχρι και ο τεχνικός που ήρθε σπίτι το παραδέχτηκε)

Τώρα θέλω να φάω τα 100GB για να δω αν συνεχίσει να δίνει.
Το συμβόλαιο εγγυάται 15mbps αλλα αυτο είναι +15mbps ή σύνολο με το adsl;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σήμερα όλη μερα το συνδυαστικό δε λειτουργεί.
> Αυτό που διαπίστωσα ειναι πως όταν ζητηθεί download
> το available bandwith στο router μηδενίζει.


Ότι είπε ο biller..επανεκκίνηση..και υπομονή μέχρι να ανέβει μετά..το bonding down είναι κάτι το σύνηθες..κ εμένα όταν το είχα έπεφτε, όχι συνέχεια, συνήθως το βράδυ μεσάνυχτα και δεν σηκωνόταν μέχρι τις 7-8 το πρωί.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Δεν σημαίνει πάντως ότι άμα σε μία περιοχή δεν λειτουργεί, ότι δεν θα λειτουργεί σε άλλη..μπορεί να φτιάχνουν κάτι τοπικά..η αν δεν λειτουργεί γενικά..ίσως κάνουν κάτι κεντρικά..
Αν θυμάμαι καλά..το available bandwith απεικονίζει τη χρήση της σταθερής; οπότε λογικό αν η σταθερή χρησιμοποιείται φούλ να μηδενίζει.. :Thinking: 




> Κανε καμιά επανεκκίνηση κολλάει συχνά το HA35.
> Εμένα δουλεύει σωστά ολη μέρα σήμερα όποτε ζήτησα παραπάνω download 
> Αλλα γενικά έχει θέματα η υπηρεσία (μέχρι και ο τεχνικός που ήρθε σπίτι το παραδέχτηκε)
> 
> Τώρα θέλω να φάω τα 100GB για να δω αν συνεχίσει να δίνει.
> Το συμβόλαιο εγγυάται 15mbps αλλα αυτο είναι +15mbps ή σύνολο με το adsl;


Το λογικό είναι επιπλέον του συγχρονισμού.. +15mbps από το booster...
Αλίμονο αν απλά συμπλήρωνε σε ότι πιάνεις στο συγχρονισμό μέχρι τα 15...

----------


## puntomania

... ξανά έκανα αίτηση σήμερα... με 6,74 το μήνα... (μιας και δεν υπάρχει φως για 50αρες ακόμα)... μόλις μου έρθει... θα τσεκάρω να δω.. αν άλλαξε τίποτα με λίγους μήνες πριν που το είχα!!!

----------


## venejo

Επανεκίνηση και επανοφορά εργοστασιακών έγιναν 3-4 φορες.
Η ADSL μου ειναι στα 15kbit/s και το available bandwith έπαιζε γύρω στα 11411.
Και αυτό που είπα, σε κατεβασμα πιανει μόνο τα 1,3-1,4 της dsl και τπτ παραπάνω
με το available bandwith να μηδενίζει. σίγουρα δεν αναφέρεται στο σήμα κεραίας?
Δηλώθηκε εν τελει ως βλάβη και αναμένω αυριο τηλ/νο...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Επανεκίνηση και επανοφορά εργοστασιακών έγιναν 3-4 φορες.
> Η ADSL μου ειναι στα 15kbit/s και το available bandwith έπαιζε γύρω στα 11411.
> Και αυτό που είπα, σε κατεβασμα πιανει μόνο τα 1,3-1,4 της dsl και τπτ παραπάνω
> με το available bandwith να μηδενίζει. σίγουρα δεν αναφέρεται στο σήμα κεραίας?
> Δηλώθηκε εν τελει ως βλάβη και αναμένω αυριο τηλ/νο...


Προφανώς εννοείς 15000 συγχρονισμό..σε αυτή τη περίπτωση είναι επιπλέον 15000 από το booster..σύνολο 30000..
κατέβασμα με πρπ ~3,0..αφού εξαντληθούν τα 100g.. 
Είναι γνωστό πρόβλημα να μην συμπληρώνει ταχύτητα το bonding στη σταθερή ανάλογα με το που κατεβάζεις..speedtest τα ίδια; Πολλαπλά download τα ίδια;  Torrent μην υπολογίζεις.. Δοκίμασε εδώ.. κ εδώ.. με 2 μεγάλα παράλληλα...
Και καλύτερα με καλώδιο (ethernet)..
Στο bonding είναι όλα Up; 
Σε ότι αφορά το available bandwidth κ εγώ νόμιζα ότι αφορά την κεραία αλλά δεν είναι..είναι στο περίπου η ταχύτητα της σταθερής νομίζω και αυτό μειώνεται προς το 0 με την χρήση της γραμμής.. 
Μόνο πρόσεξε με τις βλάβες που δηλώνεις μη το περάσουν για αποσυγχρονισμούς κ σου μειώσουν ταχύτητα στη σταθερή με προφίλ..άμα η σταθερή σου δεν έχει θέμα να το τονίζεις..

----------


## venejo

Χτες ήρθε SMS στις 22:00 ότι το έφτιαξαν αλλά φευ. Για το συγχρονισμό Ναι στα 15100 κάτι κλειδώνει και κατεβάζει με 1.3-4, γιατί το νούμερο ήταν πάντα κοντά στις 11000; Anyway ακόμα και στις 12:15 το βράδυ τπτ. Μέχρι που θυμήθηκα ότι και παλιότερα όταν έβαζα και τις δύο συνδέσεις να δουλεύουν μόνο ipv4 και οχι
 ipv4+ipv6 δούλεψε! Έφτασε μέχρι τα 6.3 στιγμιαία. Δε ξέρω τι φταίει πάντως με αυτό έχει ξαναλυθει αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα και θα μείνει μόνιμα εκεί.

----------


## striker10

> ... ξανά έκανα αίτηση σήμερα... με 6,74 το μήνα... (μιας και δεν υπάρχει φως για 50αρες ακόμα)... μόλις μου έρθει... θα τσεκάρω να δω.. αν άλλαξε τίποτα με λίγους μήνες πριν που το είχα!!!


για δες ρε φιλε εσυ που εισαι απο τους παλιους που το παλευει το μηχανημα να μας πεις τα νεοτερα

----------


## newbye

> ... ξανά έκανα αίτηση σήμερα... με 6,74 το μήνα... (μιας και δεν υπάρχει φως για 50αρες ακόμα)... μόλις μου έρθει... θα τσεκάρω να δω.. αν άλλαξε τίποτα με λίγους μήνες πριν που το είχα!!!


Μα καλά πότε βγήκε πάλι αυτή η προσφορά; Που έκανα ανανέωση το Πάσχα 9,90 είπαν ότι χρεώνουν... 2€ στη σταθερή και τα υπόλοιπα στην κινητή! Πάντως γενικά σε μένα δουλεύει σωστά και καλύτερα χωρίς την ADSL. Λίγο σπάνια να συναντήσω προβλήματα.

----------


## Mi_ka

καιρό να σχοληθώ με το thread - εδώ όλα εξακολουθούν να δουλεύουν πρίμα 4 μήνες τώρα (θυμίζω, ορεινό χωριό με κοντινή ελάχιστα απασχολούμενη κυψέλη 4G+adsl 18mbps) - σκαλώνει παροδικά μόνο στις εκάστοτες διακοπές που εκδράμουν από τις πόλεις οι πιτσιρικάδες στα ενδώθε παππούδια

πριν φαγωθούν τα 100gb έχω ταχύτητες speedtest 35-70mbps down / 5.5 mbps up
αφού φαγωθούν τα 100GB έχω ταχύτητες 28-30 down / 5.5 up
καμμιά φορά που έχω ελαφρές αστάθειες τις αποδίδω στο speedtest καθώς cosmotetv multiroom replay & netflix δουλεύουν μια χαρά ταυτόχρονα

σπανίως δεν έχει κέφια - και πριν με το σκέτο adsl συνέβαινε αυτό οπότε σιγά τα ωά για τις σπάνιες 2-3 ώρες κακής υπηρεσίας μια φορά το δίμηνο, πιο συχνά μας κόβεται το ρεύμα εδώ πάνω

προσοχή, αν η τοπική κυψέλη σας στην πόλη είναι φορτωμένη ή γραμμή adsl σας ψόφια, πιθανόν να μη δουλεύει καλά, όπως έχει ειπωθεί, πάντα δοκιμή με όψιον υπαναχώρησης !

----------


## puntomania

η αλήθεια είναι στο τέλος μου δούλευε καλά... άλλα τους είχα στείλει ήδη μαιλ οτι επιθυμώ την δωρεάν διακοπή της υπηρεσίας... και μερικές μέρες αργότερα μου απαντήσανε θετικά και το κόψανε ατελώς... 

η προσφορά με τα 6,74 δεν ήξερα οτι τρέχει...  απλά μου είπαν οτι τόσο κάνει το μήνα 2,00+4,74

anyway ίδωμεν...τι ψάρια θα πιάσουμε.

----------


## newbye

Αυτή την τιμή στην είπαν στο κατάστημα ή τηλεφωνικός; Γιατί ρώτησα, και η τιμή online και σε κατάστημα είναι 9,90€  :Whistle: !

----------


## venejo

Αυτο οταν το εκανα εγώ  το Δεκέμβρη μου είπαν οτι ηταν προσφορά για εκείνες τις μέρες.

----------


## striker10

> η αλήθεια είναι στο τέλος μου δούλευε καλά... άλλα τους είχα στείλει ήδη μαιλ οτι επιθυμώ την δωρεάν διακοπή της υπηρεσίας... και μερικές μέρες αργότερα μου απαντήσανε θετικά και το κόψανε ατελώς... 
> 
> η προσφορά με τα 6,74 δεν ήξερα οτι τρέχει...  απλά μου είπαν οτι τόσο κάνει το μήνα 2,00+4,74
> 
> anyway ίδωμεν...τι ψάρια θα πιάσουμε.


πως παει??
δουλευει ο αστραχαν?

----------


## puntomania

> Αυτή την τιμή στην είπαν στο κατάστημα ή τηλεφωνικός; Γιατί ρώτησα, και η τιμή online και σε κατάστημα είναι 9,90€ !


στο 13888 μου το είπαν όταν ξεκινήσαμε την αίτηση...

- - - Updated - - -




> πως παει??
> δουλευει ο αστραχαν?


κάτσε ντε... αργά τα ζα....  την προηγούμενη φορά κάπου 15 μέρες έκανε να έρθει κτλ..

----------


## newbye

> στο 13888 μου το είπαν όταν ξεκινήσαμε την αίτηση...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Ωχ, επιβεβαίωσε την τιμή, μη βρεθείς προ εκπλήξεως  :Laughing: . Μακάρι πάντως να στο δώσουν τόσο.

----------


## puntomania

> Ωχ, επιβεβαίωσε την τιμή, μη βρεθείς προ εκπλήξεως . Μακάρι πάντως να στο δώσουν τόσο.


Λες Ε? Θα πάρω την Δευτέρα... να δω τι γίνετε...

----------


## Dimitris_80

Στην δουλειά μου με το ζόρι πιάνω τα 4-5Mbps. Σκέφτομαι τη λύση του booster. Αλλα πριν προβω στην εγκατασταση του, ψαχνομαι λιγο αν αξιζει τον κοπο. Απο το iphone παίρνω τα παρακάτω στατιστικά στην περιοχή εδώ. 2 γραμμές 4G, και το speedtest βγάζει τόσο. Τι λέτε; Αξίζει τον κόπο για +10€ το μήνα;

Επίσης το έξτρα ρουτεράκι τους μπορεί να παίξει πάνω από το δικό μου Fritzbox?

----------


## amor

Σχετικά με τον Cosmote Speedbooster έχει νόημα μόνο για περιπτώσεις χαμηλής ταχύτητας ADSL Internet.
Για περιπτώσεις Cosmote TV Replay, & Cosmote TV Plus) κλπ. παρόλο που γίνεται bonding των ADSL+G4 δικτύων, ο Cosmote αποκωδικοποιητής αναγνωρίζει προφανώς πάντα μόνο την ADSL line και είναι δώρον άδωρο!
Προσωπικά το δοκίμασα και τελικά επέστρεψα τον Speedbooster χωρίς ποινή.

Η ΜΟΝΗ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΓΙΑ Cosmote TV Plus:
=>αγόρασα με περίπου 40 ευρώ ένα εξωτερικό σκληρό δίσκο και το θέμα λύνεται ως εξής: 
1)κάνεις λήψη της ταινίας από το Cosmote TV Plus που γουστάρεις, η οποία αποθηκεύεται σιγά-σιγά στον cache εξωτερικό σκληρό δίσκο. Όταν φορτωθεί πλήρως παίρνεις μήνυμα στην οθόνη!
2)Ματά έχεις ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ 48 ΩΡΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΘΩΡΙΟ για να δεις το φιλμ (ή τα φιλμ) που κατέβασες! Όταν περάσουν οι 48 ώρες, αυτόματα διαγράφεται η ληφθήσα ταινία! Αν δεν πρόλαβες πρέπει να την ξαναφορτώσεις!
3)ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ:Για περιπτώσεις Cosmote TV Replay ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΣΑΡΙΣΜΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΛΗΨΗ!

----------


## puntomania

έφτασε το ρουτερ σήμερα.. και μόλις το έβαλα στο δίκτυο μου


τα έχω όπως και πριν ξεχωριστά το καθένα... και τα ενώνω με το Multi-wan router tp-link 470+


εδώ είναι και οι 2 γραμμές μαζί





εδώ μόνο το booster...





και εδώ μόνο η dsl μου...

----------


## jkoukos

Με βάζεις στην πρίζα τώρα.  :Smile:

----------


## amor

Προβλήματα με Cosmote Internet/TV, TV Replay, Cosmote TV Plus και το Speedbooster
[Κοινοποιώ τα παρακάτω για να βοηθήσω τον οποιοδήποτε φίλο αναγνώστη τύχει να έχει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με το δικό μου]
Για να μην σας κουράζω εδώ κοινοποιώ αναλυτικά και περισσότερα στο μπλογκ μου

----------


## griniaris

> Προβλήματα με Cosmote Internet/TV, TV Replay, Cosmote TV Plus και το Speedbooster
> [Κοινοποιώ τα παρακάτω για να βοηθήσω τον οποιοδήποτε φίλο αναγνώστη τύχει να έχει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με το δικό μου]
> Για να μην σας κουράζω εδώ κοινοποιώ αναλυτικά και περισσότερα στο μπλογκ μου


Μπορεις να κανεις αντιγραφη και επικολληση το κειμενο σου . Αν ειναι μεγαλο βαλτο μεσα σε [SPOILER]

Δεν μας κουραζεις. Γιαυτο ειναι το φορουμ. Προς ενημερωση και συζητηση διαφορων θεματων.  :Smile:  


*Spoiler:*







Off Topic




Διαφημισουλα ε?   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## spooky.pe20

> Προβλήματα με Cosmote Internet/TV, TV Replay, Cosmote TV Plus και το Speedbooster
> [Κοινοποιώ τα παρακάτω για να βοηθήσω τον οποιοδήποτε φίλο αναγνώστη τύχει να έχει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με το δικό μου]
> Για να μην σας κουράζω εδώ κοινοποιώ αναλυτικά και περισσότερα στο μπλογκ μου


Τις τελευταίες μέρες κάνω μια έρευνα για το Speedbooster. Και έχω διαβάσει διάφορα, σε πολλά forum. Η περίπτωσή μου είναι η εξής: Έχω COSMOTE Double Play 24 L με COSMOTE TV Full Pack Μέσω Δορυφόρου, με Hybrid αποκωδικοποιητή και εξωτερικό σκληρό δίσκο 1GB. Στην περιοχή μου, λίγο έξω από την Καστοριά συγχρονίζω στα 4774/883 kbps με line attenuation στα 49dB. Σε μέτρηση με speedtest σε κάρτα 4G κινητού Cosmote πιάνω ταχύτητες σε ένα εύρος από 45-55Mbps (Down), 2-3.5Mbps (Up), 20-25 ping.
Το θέμα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι η δυσκολία παρακολούθησης τόσο του Replay TV όσο και όλων των υπηρεσιών του On Demand.
Δεν ξέρω αν με παρακολουθούν, αλλά σήμερα το πρωί δέχτηκα τηλεφώνημα από το 13888 για προσφορά του Speedbooster στα 6,74€/μήνα για 24 μήνες. Η ευγενική κυρία ήταν ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ στο ότι η συνδυαστική ταχύτητα θα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ΑΝΕΤΑ για όλες τις υπηρεσίες του COSMOTE TV. Με όλα όσα έχω διαβάσει στις 142 σελίδες του thread, φαίνεται ότι αυτό είναι αδύνατο! Το ερώτημά μου είναι το εξής: Έστω ότι δέχομαι την προσφορά, είμαι "μαζόχα" και θέλω με τα δικά μου "μάτια" να δω ότι δεν υποστηρίζεται! Κατά πόσο είναι εύκολο να ακυρώσεις το συμβόλαιο του Speedbooster, αν γίνεται τλφ, και πόσο χρόνο διαρκεί.

----------


## 71makis

Το wps το εχετε καταφέρει να λειτουργήσει; Σε εναν φίλο προσπαθουσαμε να συνδέσουμε ένα DLINK extender, που λειτουργουσε άψογα με το speedport, πριν την αλλαγη στο Huawei δηλαδη.
Πατώντας το κουμπακι, για διάφορους χρόνους, 2s, 5s, 10s δεν άλλαζε το status στο λαμπακι του wlan, πάντα αναβοσβηνε αυτο, προφανως λόγω ροης και κάποιες στιγμες ηταν σταθερο. Δεν καταφέραμε ποτε να συνδεσουμε το DLInk, καναμε router reset αλλα και στο DLINK επισης και τα ίδια.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Το wps το εχετε καταφέρει να λειτουργήσει; Σε εναν φίλο προσπαθουσαμε να συνδέσουμε ένα DLINK extender, που λειτουργουσε άψογα με το speedport, πριν την αλλαγη στο Huawei δηλαδη.
> Πατώντας το κουμπακι, για διάφορους χρόνους, 2s, 5s, 10s δεν άλλαζε το status στο λαμπακι του wlan, πάντα αναβοσβηνε αυτο, προφανως λόγω ροης και κάποιες στιγμες ηταν σταθερο. Δεν καταφέραμε ποτε να συνδεσουμε το DLInk, καναμε router reset αλλα και στο DLINK επισης και τα ίδια.


Εμένα λειτουργεί κανονικά...
Έχε υπόψιν σου ότι θα πρέπει να είναι ενεργή η επιλογή στο router για να δουλέψει το κουμπάκι...

----------


## 71makis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ, το ειχαμε υποψιαστει για τυχον ενεργοποιηση απο το interface της διαχειρησης και ειναι ο λόγος που κάναμε.... reset  :Very Happy:  σκεφτόμασταν κατι σαν "τι διάολο, απο default δεν ειναι ενεργο;" 
Κάποια στιγμη που θα ειμαστε με το λαπτοπ θα το δουμε κι αυτο, προσπαθησαμε με το κινητο αλλα αναλωθηκαμε στο zoom in/outμ η φοτό βοηθαει πολυ
 :One thumb up:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εμένα λειτουργεί κανονικά...
> Έχε υπόψιν σου ότι θα πρέπει να είναι ενεργή η επιλογή στο router για να δουλέψει το κουμπάκι...


Τι theme είναι τούτο στο μενού του huawei;  :Thinking:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Τι theme είναι τούτο στο μενού του huawei;


Δεν είναι κάποιο theme...
Έχω βάλει ένα extension στο Chrome που λέγεται hacker vision και κάνει reverse τα χρώματα στις σελίδες...
Αφού δεν υπάρχει dark mode παντού "φτιάχνει" εκείνο ένα...
(για πιο γνωστές σελίδες χρησιμοποιώ το stylus)

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν είναι κάποιο theme...
> Έχω βάλει ένα extension στο Chrome που λέγεται hacker vision και κάνει reverse τα χρώματα στις σελίδες...
> Αφού δεν υπάρχει dark mode παντού "φτιάχνει" εκείνο ένα...
> (για πιο γνωστές σελίδες χρησιμοποιώ το stylus)


 :Wink: 
Είπα κ εγώ μπας κ αλλάξαν το μενού.. :Razz:

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Τις τελευταίες μέρες κάνω μια έρευνα για το Speedbooster. Και έχω διαβάσει διάφορα, σε πολλά forum. Η περίπτωσή μου είναι η εξής: Έχω COSMOTE Double Play 24 L με COSMOTE TV Full Pack Μέσω Δορυφόρου, με Hybrid αποκωδικοποιητή και εξωτερικό σκληρό δίσκο 1GB. Στην περιοχή μου, λίγο έξω από την Καστοριά συγχρονίζω στα 4774/883 kbps με line attenuation στα 49dB. Σε μέτρηση με speedtest σε κάρτα 4G κινητού Cosmote πιάνω ταχύτητες σε ένα εύρος από 45-55Mbps (Down), 2-3.5Mbps (Up), 20-25 ping.
> Το θέμα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι η δυσκολία παρακολούθησης τόσο του Replay TV όσο και όλων των υπηρεσιών του On Demand.
> Δεν ξέρω αν με παρακολουθούν, αλλά σήμερα το πρωί δέχτηκα τηλεφώνημα από το 13888 για προσφορά του Speedbooster στα 6,74€/μήνα για 24 μήνες. Η ευγενική κυρία ήταν ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ στο ότι η συνδυαστική ταχύτητα θα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ΑΝΕΤΑ για όλες τις υπηρεσίες του COSMOTE TV. Με όλα όσα έχω διαβάσει στις 142 σελίδες του thread, φαίνεται ότι αυτό είναι αδύνατο! Το ερώτημά μου είναι το εξής: Έστω ότι δέχομαι την προσφορά, είμαι "μαζόχα" και θέλω με τα δικά μου "μάτια" να δω ότι δεν υποστηρίζεται! Κατά πόσο είναι εύκολο να ακυρώσεις το συμβόλαιο του Speedbooster, αν γίνεται τλφ, και πόσο χρόνο διαρκεί.


εχεις δικαιώμα υπαναχώρησης εντός 14 ημερών

----------


## venejo

Από servers Microsoft, apple, play store κ. ένα κάρο updates που κατεβάζω δεν πάει πάνω απ' την ADSL 1.2-1.3 Kb/s
2 φορές δηλώθηκε ως βλάβη (τη 2η μου σκάλισαν και την ADSL) και το πρόβλημα παραμένει 20 μέρες τώρα.
Σήμερα το πήγαμε λίγο παραπάνω αφαιρώντας τη dsl για να δούμε τι και εάν παίζει η κινητή που ήταν ΟΚ.
Ξανά dsl τα ίδια. Πάμε στο speedtest ftp τους, είδα μέχρι και 7.1Kb/s download στον chrome.
Τους είπα ότι αρχεία θέλω να μου τα κατεβάζουν εκεί να τα παίρνω απ' αυτούς locally!!  :Thinking:

----------


## biller

Τέτοια προβλήματα εχω συνήθως με το κινητό android σε wifi που τραβάει μόνο απο την adsl και δεν ενεργοποιείτε το υβριδικό.
Απο σταθερό με eth έχουν περιοριστεί τα προβλήματα, μέχρι και βίντεο 4Κ βλέπω στο youtube (4ΜΒ/s) απο τότε που δήλωσα βλάβη.

----------


## venejo

Το σκέφτηκα επίσης καθώς είχα για λίγο συνδεδεμένο ένα AP που έδινε καλύτερο wifi σήμα.
Το θέμα είναι (έχω το pc συνδεδεμένο με wifi) το πρωϊ στο τεστ που κάναμε στο http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/
έπιασε μέχρι και το 7.1Kb/sec download. Τώρα βέβαια που το δοκίμασα πάλι πάνω από 2.6 δε πάει...

----------


## 2048dsl

Το booster παίζει πάνω στο Fritz 7590 ;

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Το booster παίζει πάνω στο Fritz 7590 ;


κι εμενα με ενδιαφερει αυτη η ερωτηση, αντιστοιχα για το 7490. Και επισης αν συνδεονται μεταξυ τους (booster+fritzbox) ασυρματα ή ενσύρματα

----------


## amor

> Τις τελευταίες μέρες κάνω μια έρευνα για το Speedbooster. Και έχω διαβάσει διάφορα, σε πολλά forum. Η περίπτωσή μου είναι η εξής: Έχω COSMOTE Double Play 24 L με COSMOTE TV Full Pack Μέσω Δορυφόρου, με Hybrid αποκωδικοποιητή και εξωτερικό σκληρό δίσκο 1GB. Στην περιοχή μου, λίγο έξω από την Καστοριά συγχρονίζω στα 4774/883 kbps με line attenuation στα 49dB. Σε μέτρηση με speedtest σε κάρτα 4G κινητού Cosmote πιάνω ταχύτητες σε ένα εύρος από 45-55Mbps (Down), 2-3.5Mbps (Up), 20-25 ping.
> Το θέμα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι η δυσκολία παρακολούθησης τόσο του Replay TV όσο και όλων των υπηρεσιών του On Demand.
> Δεν ξέρω αν με παρακολουθούν, αλλά σήμερα το πρωί δέχτηκα τηλεφώνημα από το 13888 για προσφορά του Speedbooster στα 6,74€/μήνα για 24 μήνες. Η ευγενική κυρία ήταν ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ στο ότι η συνδυαστική ταχύτητα θα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ΑΝΕΤΑ για όλες τις υπηρεσίες του COSMOTE TV. Με όλα όσα έχω διαβάσει στις 142 σελίδες του thread, φαίνεται ότι αυτό είναι αδύνατο! Το ερώτημά μου είναι το εξής: Έστω ότι δέχομαι την προσφορά, είμαι "μαζόχα" και θέλω με τα δικά μου "μάτια" να δω ότι δεν υποστηρίζεται! Κατά πόσο είναι εύκολο να ακυρώσεις το συμβόλαιο του Speedbooster, αν γίνεται τλφ, και πόσο χρόνο διαρκεί.



Παρόμοια προβλήματα είχα κι εγώ, δες παρακάτω αναλυτικά:
----------------------
Προβλήματα με Cosmote Internet/TV, TV Replay, Cosmote TV Plus και το Speedbooster ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΉ, ΜΑΪ́ΟΥ 17, 2019


[Κοινοποιώ τα παρακάτω για να βοηθήσω τον οποιοδήποτε φίλο αναγνώστη τύχει να έχει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με το δικό μου]

ΤΟ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ

Εδώ και ένα εξάμηνο έχω τα πάντα δλδ κινητά, Ιντερνετ και TV από την Cosmote. Από την αρχή διαπίστωσα διάφορα προβλήματα με την ταχύτητα της ADSL line: ενώ πριν με την forthnet είχα σταθερά ταχύτητα >11Mbps χωρίς σκαμπανεβάσματα κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας, τώρα με Cosmote πέσαμε στα ~9Mbps με τεράστια σκαμπανεβάσματα ιδιαίτερα τις βραδυνές ώρες: απαράδεχτες ταχύτητες ~5,6,7Mbps. Όλα αυτά είχαν σαν αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τις πολύ χρήσιμες υπηρεσίες όπως αυτές της Cosmote TV Replay, & Cosmote TV Plus. Οι κατά τα άλλα πολύ καλοί, ευγενικοί, -αλλά όχι σωστά καταρτισμένοι (φαντάζομαι όχι με δική τους υπαιτιότητα)- τεχνικοί της υπηρεσίας 13888, με πρότειναν (εσφαλμένα όπως αποδεικνύω παρακάτω) ως μόνη λύση του Cosmote Speedbooster (που σήμαινε συν ~ 7 ευρώ κόστος). Μάλιστα σε ερώτησή μου αν η αγορά ενός εξωτερικού σκληρού δίσκου θα ήταν κάποια λύση, η απάντηση του τεχνικού ήταν (λανθασμένα) αρνητική!

ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ: Μην εμπιστεύεσαι πάντα τους τεχνικούς (στο 13888), προφανώς λόγω φόρτου εργασίας δεν είναι σωστά καταρτισμένοι. Ψάξε πάντα στα διάφορα φόρουμς για φίλους με παρόμοια προβλήματα, προσωπικά σε φόρουμ βρήκα απαντήσεις για το πρόβλημά μου με το Speedbooster και όχι μόνο.

ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ - ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΣΕΙΣ

1)Το Cosmote Speedbooster έχει νόημα μόνο για περιπτώσεις χαμηλής ταχύτητας ADSL Internet.
Επιπλέον πρέπει να διερευνηθεί εάν η περιοχή σου έχει καλό σήμα 4g, διαφορετικά είναι δώρο άδωρο.
2)Για περιπτώσεις που υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις υπηρεσίες Cosmote TV Replay, & Cosmote TV Plus) κλπ. παρόλο που γίνεται bonding(σύζευξη) των ADSL+G4 δικτύων της περιοχής, ο Cosmote αποκωδικοποιητής δεν αναγνωρίζει αυτό το bonding(σύζευξη) παρά πάντα μόνο την ADSL line και επομένως η χρήση Cosmote Speedbooste είναι εντελώς άχρηστη!

Προσωπικά το δοκίμασα και τελικά επέστρεψα τον Speedbooster χωρίς ποινή.

ΠΡΟΤΑΣΕΙΣ

Α) ΜΟΝΗ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΓΙΑ Cosmote TV Plus:

Αγοράζεις (με περίπου 40 ευρώ) ένα εξωτερικό σκληρό δίσκο και το θέμα λύνεται ως εξής: 
1)κάνεις λήψη της ταινίας από το Cosmote TV Plus που γουστάρεις, η οποία αποθηκεύεται σιγά-σιγά στον cache εξωτερικό σκληρό δίσκο. Όταν φορτωθεί πλήρως παίρνεις μήνυμα στην οθόνη!
2)Ματά έχεις ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ 48 ΩΡΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΘΩΡΙΟ για να δεις το φιλμ (ή τα φιλμ) που κατέβασες! Όταν περάσουν οι 48 ώρες, αυτόματα διαγράφεται η ληφθήσα ταινία! Αν δεν πρόλαβες πρέπει να την ξαναφορτώσεις!

Β) ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΛΥΣΗ Για περιπτώσεις Cosmote TV Replay: η υπηρεσία  Cosmote TV Replay δεν επιτρέπει οποιαδήποτε λήψη (κασάρισμα) δυστυχώς!

----------


## Dimitris_80

ειναι portable το speedbooster? μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και σε αλλη περιοχη με συνδεση οτε ή μόνο σε δηλωμένη γραμμή;

----------


## jkoukos

Κανονικά μόνο στην γεωγραφική περιοχή που έχει δηλωθεί η σύνδεση.
Στην πράξη υπάρχουν αναφορές ότι δουλεύει και εκτός αυτής (ανεξάρτητα από την σύνδεση DSL), αλλά δεν ισχύει σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Προφανώς έχει να κάνει με το κάθε αστικό κέντρο και τις ρυθμίσεις που βάζουν.

----------


## biller

Υπάρχει κανείς που να έχει αλλάξει το DNS IPv6 σε google πχ στη γραμμή της adsl η στο 4G;
Αν και το 4G δεν με νοιάζει.

----------


## Louris

Καλησπέρα σκέφτομαι να βάλω iptv κανάλια το booster δουλεύει σωστά σε αυτή την κατάσταση?? Ακόμη και όταν έχεις μεινη από τα 100 giga?? Το έχει κάποιος δοκημασει σε iptv??

----------


## Takis58

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα ανωτέρω.
Σαν σύνοψη :
1)Επιπλέον πρέπει να διερευνηθεί ε*άν η περιοχή σου έχει καλό σήμα 4g, διαφορετικά είναι δώρο άδωρο*.
2)*Δεν αναγνωρίζει το bonding*(σύζευξη) παρά πάντα μόνο την ADSL line και επομένως η *χρήση Cosmote Speedbooste είναι εντελώς άχρηστη!
*
3)Ο εξοπλισμός δίνεται με χρησιδάνειο, δεν υπάρχει χρονική δέσμευση,δεν υπάρχουν ποινές (ότι χρήση έκανες πλήρωσες )
Σήμερα το επέστρεψα μετά από 1,5 μήνες χρήσης λόγω αναβάθμισης σε fiber 100

- - - Updated - - -

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα ανωτέρω.
Σαν σύνοψη :
1)Επιπλέον πρέπει να διερευνηθεί ε*άν η περιοχή σου έχει καλό σήμα 4g, διαφορετικά είναι δώρο άδωρο*.
2)*Δεν αναγνωρίζει το bonding*(σύζευξη) παρά πάντα μόνο την ADSL line και επομένως η *χρήση Cosmote Speedbooste είναι εντελώς άχρηστη!
*
3)Ο εξοπλισμός δίνεται με χρησιδάνειο, δεν υπάρχει χρονική δέσμευση,δεν υπάρχουν ποινές (ότι χρήση έκανες πλήρωσες ????)
Σήμερα το επέστρεψα μετά από 1,5 μήνες χρήσης λόγω αναβάθμισης σε fiber 100

----------


## striker10

> Καλησπέρα σκέφτομαι να βάλω iptv κανάλια το booster δουλεύει σωστά σε αυτή την κατάσταση?? Ακόμη και όταν έχεις μεινη από τα 100 giga?? Το έχει κάποιος δοκημασει σε iptv??


ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕ......
Aκομα κ οταν επιανε ταχυτητες στις μετρησεις για καποιο λογο περιεργο δεν στριμαριζε και ειχε ολο κοληματα. το γυρναγα αμεσως στο παλιο ρουτερ στο speedport και επαιζε απροβληματιστα.

Αυτο που συνεβει σε εμενα ειναι (εχωντας δοκιμασει 2 φορες το μπουστερ, σε διαφορετικες περιοδους και για 2 βδομαδες καθε φορα) το εξης....
συνχρονιζε ΠΑΝΤΑ την dsl μου περιπου 40% χαμηλοτερα απο οτι ειχα με το speedport. οταν δουλευε το iptv φενεται πως τραβαγε ΜΟΝΟ απο την dsl την οποια μου ειχε ηδη κανει χαμηλοτερη κ ολα κολουσαν....οταν δοκιμασα να το παιξω μονο με 4g οκ καποιες φορες επαιξε καποιες οχι.
προτιμησα να κτατησω το speedport με την μικρη αλλα καθαρη ταχυτητα του, παρα να εχω το μπουστερ να παιζει με τις ορεξεις του

----------


## Louris

Τώρα έχω το δοκημαστηκο από μια iptv τα κανάλια μου τα παίζει άνετα χωρης σχεδόν καθόλου κολλήματα χτες είδα κ live ποδόσφαιρο πολύ λίγο κόλλαγε στης ταινίες πάει σφαίρα να πω πως έχω καταναλώσει όλα τα giga. Κάποιος άλλος που να έχει εμπειρία?

----------


## stefanos1999

> Κανονικά μόνο στην γεωγραφική περιοχή που έχει δηλωθεί η σύνδεση. Στην πράξη υπάρχουν αναφορές ότι δουλεύει και εκτός αυτής (ανεξάρτητα από την σύνδεση DSL), αλλά δεν ισχύει σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Προφανώς έχει να κάνει με το κάθε αστικό κέντρο και τις ρυθμίσεις που βάζουν.


  Να ρωτήσω (αν γνωρίζεις), το booster είναι πίσω από Nat;

----------


## Dimitris_80

Διαβάζοντας και παρακολουθώντας τις τελευταίες σελίδες της συζήτησης, συμπεραίνω τα παρακάτω:

- όσον αφορά την γεωγραφική δέσμευση της περιοχής και αν μπορεί να μεταφερθεί σε άλλη περιοχή: Μπορεί να λειτουργεί, μπορεί όμως και να μη λειτουργεί.
- για το αν μπορεί να παίξει πίσω από άλλα ρούτερ (πχ. φριτζμποξ): δεν υπάρχει απάντηση, υποθέτω ότι μάλλον όχι, εκτός αν λειτουργείς το φριτζμποξ μόνο για lan και τηλεφωνικό κέντρο.
- για το αν παίζει iptv: μπορεί και να παίζει αλλά μπορεί και να το μπλοκάρει.
- για το αν έχει ισχυρό σήμα σε σχέση με κάποιο smartphone: αποτελεί μπούσουλα το κινητό, αλλά όχι κάτι στάνταρ, μπορεί να πιάνει υψηλότερες ταχυτητες αλλά μπορεί να πιάνει και χειρότερες.
- σε άλλους χρεώνουν 10€ το μήνα, σε άλλους 6,70€
- σε άλλους ζητάνε να επιστραφεί το παλιό ρούτερ, σε άλλους όμως το αγνοούν και τους επιτρέπουν να κρατήσουν και το παλιό.


Με δεδομένα τα παραπάνω, νομίζω πως η επιλογή του speedbooster είναι κάτι σαν λαχείο και καθαρά θέμα τύχης και συγκυριών για να λειτουργεί απροβλημάτιστα για όλες τις ανάγκες.

----------


## puntomania

> Να ρωτήσω (αν γνωρίζεις), το booster είναι πίσω από Nat;


η ip που σου δίνει ο bonding server ειναι public... αν θες να βάλεις πχ noip... χωρίς την dsl πανω στο ρουτερ δεν θα σου δουλέψει... θέλει άλλο τροπο...

----------


## stefanos1999

> η ip που σου δίνει ο bonding server ειναι public... αν θες να βάλεις πχ noip... χωρίς την dsl πανω στο ρουτερ δεν θα σου δουλέψει... θέλει άλλο τροπο...


  να το βγάλω και να το παίρνω μαζί μου για λίγες ημέρες πχ στο χωριό (που δεν έχω σταθερό ίντερνετ) καπουτ;

----------


## puntomania

> να το βγάλω και να το παίρνω μαζί μου για λίγες ημέρες πχ στο χωριό (που δεν έχω σταθερό ίντερνετ) καπουτ;


Κάνε μια δοκιμή... Δωρεάν είναι... και λες και μας για το αποτέλεσμα!

----------


## stefanos1999

> Κάνε μια δοκιμή... Δωρεάν είναι... και λες και μας για το αποτέλεσμα!


  Δεν αντιλέγω ότι είναι δωρεάν, αλλά είναι ο μοναδικός ίσως λόγος που με ενδιαφέρει  για να φέρω τη γραμμή στον ΟΤΕ. Οπότε χρειάζεται να το γνωρίζω εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## puntomania

> Δεν αντιλέγω ότι είναι δωρεάν, αλλά είναι ο μοναδικός ίσως λόγος που με ενδιαφέρει  για να φέρω τη γραμμή στον ΟΤΕ. Οπότε χρειάζεται να το γνωρίζω εκ των προτέρων.


εκ του ασφαλούς δηλαδή... τότε θα σου πω.. όχι δεν γίνετε...

----------


## stefanos1999

> εκ του ασφαλούς δηλαδή... τότε θα σου πω.. όχι δεν γίνετε...


  Κακό είναι δλδ να ξέρει κάποιος εκ των προτέρων αν θα δουλευει; Ερώτηση έκανα.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Κακό είναι δλδ να ξέρει κάποιος εκ των προτέρων αν θα δουλευει; Ερώτηση έκανα.


No worries.. και ο Punto σου απάντησε ειλικρινά...

Αν είσαι ήδη σε σύνδεση Cosmote και θέλεις να το δοκιμάζεις το κάνεις, τι είχες, τι έχασες...
Ωστόσο εσύ είσαι σε άλλον πάροχο (απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω (και πας με φορητότητα) οπότε για σένα είναι μεγαλύτερο το ρίσκο αν δεν "παίξει" σε άλλη περιοχή που θέλεις να το μεταφέρεις...
...οπότε σου απάντησε ειλικρινά, ότι "μην το ρισκάρεις" γιατί θα δεσμευτείς με ένα συμβόλαιο (προφανώς 24μηνο) για τη γραμμή σου και άλλους 24 για το booster (που οκ.. μπορείς να το διακόψεις φαντάζομαι αν δεν κάνει αυτό που πρέπει να κάνει και όχι αυτό που θέλεις εσύ να κάνει)...

Κι από μένα είναι όχι... μην το δοκιμάσεις, κρίμα είναι να μπεις σε αυτήν τη διαδικασία!

----------


## Dimitris_80

νομιζω οτι παραπανω εξηγησα πως το συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα ειναι εντελως «στο φλου», και κανεις δε μπορει να πει με σιγουρια το παραμικρο.

----------


## GregoirX23

> νομιζω οτι παραπανω εξηγησα πως το συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα ειναι εντελως «στο φλου», και κανεις δε μπορει να πει με σιγουρια το παραμικρο.


Το ερώτημα είναι ένα..θα ήταν προτιμότερο να μην έχει κυκλοφορήσει ποτέ το booster όπως έκανε η voda που ανακοίνωσε το homespeed+ και μετά βούβα; Η να υπάρχει το booster έτσι όπως είναι; :Thinking:  Αναφέρομαι κυρίως σε αυτούς που δεν έχουν κάλυψη vdsl η έχουν ταχύτητες χάλια..
Δε μου κάνει έκπληξη πάντως που το κυκλοφόρησε ο οτε, καθώς έχει ιστορία με το bonding, βλέπε 2 κανάλια isdn..  :Razz:  
Απλά δεν περίμενα τόσα προβλήματα με την υπηρεσία..τι στο καλό bonding server έχουν βάλει... :Confused:

----------


## puntomania

> Το ερώτημα είναι ένα..θα ήταν προτιμότερο να μην έχει κυκλοφορήσει ποτέ το booster όπως έκανε η voda που ανακοίνωσε το homespeed+ και μετά βούβα; Η να υπάρχει το booster έτσι όπως είναι; Αναφέρομαι κυρίως σε αυτούς που δεν έχουν κάλυψη vdsl η έχουν ταχύτητες χάλια..
> Δε μου κάνει έκπληξη πάντως που το κυκλοφόρησε ο οτε, καθώς έχει ιστορία με το bonding, βλέπε 2 κανάλια isdn..  
> Απλά δεν περίμενα τόσα προβλήματα με την υπηρεσία..τι στο καλό bonding server έχουν βάλει...


Για μένα είναι οκ έτσι όπως είναι...και για τα λεφτά του.

----------


## vfragos

> Το ερώτημα είναι ένα..θα ήταν προτιμότερο να μην έχει κυκλοφορήσει ποτέ το booster όπως έκανε η voda που ανακοίνωσε το homespeed+ και μετά βούβα; Η να υπάρχει το booster έτσι όπως είναι; Αναφέρομαι κυρίως σε αυτούς που δεν έχουν κάλυψη vdsl η έχουν ταχύτητες χάλια..
> Δε μου κάνει έκπληξη πάντως που το κυκλοφόρησε ο οτε, καθώς έχει ιστορία με το bonding, βλέπε 2 κανάλια isdn..  
> Απλά δεν περίμενα τόσα προβλήματα με την υπηρεσία..τι στο καλό bonding server έχουν βάλει...


Μια χαρά δουλεύει, σώθηκα. Μέχρι να έρθει το vectoring θα πάλευα με adsl και το άθλιο upload, φύσικά και έπρεπε να υπάρχει, έτσι με κέρδισε άλλωστε σαν πελάτη μιας και κανείς άλλος δεν προσφέρει αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία.

----------


## Louris

Και εγώ μια χαρά βλέπω iptv ενώ πριν ούτε καν με 4 mbbs...

----------


## DrB

Σε εμενα μια χαρα δουλευει ! Η λειτουργια του ειναι ακριβως όπως την περιγραφει η Cosmote.

- - - Updated - - -

Επισης, για τους φιλους που ρωτουν εάν μπορουν να το συνδιασουν με άλλο modem η απαντηση ειναι ναι ! Το speedbooster δεν εχει official modem mode αλλα με τα σωστα settings μπορει να δουλεψει ετσι. Εγω εχω το speedbooster συνδεμενο (VDSL + 4G) και μετα δουλευω το Draytek για όλα εκτος το VOIP που ειναι απο το speedbooster.

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Επισης, για τους φιλους που ρωτουν εάν μπορουν να το συνδιασουν με άλλο modem η απαντηση ειναι ναι ! Το speedbooster δεν εχει official modem mode αλλα με τα σωστα settings μπορει να δουλεψει ετσι. Εγω εχω το speedbooster συνδεμενο (VDSL + 4G) και μετα δουλευω το Draytek για όλα εκτος το VOIP που ειναι απο το speedbooster.


εννοεις οτι το αλλο ρουτερ το εχεις μονο για τοπικο lan, και την κυρια δουλεια (VDSL+4G) την κανει το speedbooster?

----------


## griniaris

> εννοεις οτι το αλλο ρουτερ το εχεις μονο για τοπικο lan, και την κυρια δουλεια (VDSL+4G) την κανει το speedbooster?


Απο οτι καταλαβα την τηλεφωνια την εχει στο speedbooster και μετα απο αυτο εχει ενα 2ο ρουτερ μετα το speedbooster για τις αναγκες ιντερνετ.

Οποτε ολα παλι περνανε παλι μεσα απο το speedbooster .

----------


## DrB

> Απο οτι καταλαβα την τηλεφωνια την εχει στο speedbooster και μετα απο αυτο εχει ενα 2ο ρουτερ μετα το speedbooster για τις αναγκες ιντερνετ.
> 
> Οποτε ολα παλι περνανε παλι μεσα απο το speedbooster .


Ναι, και οι δυο σωστα. Το Speedbooster ειναι συνδεμενο σε VDSL/4G (και εκτελει και χρεη VOIP της Cosmote). Τα υπολοιπα ειναι στο Draytek (routing στο τοπικο LAN, VOIP αλλου παροχου, VPN tunnels, port forward για καμερες κτλ κτλ …).

----------


## griniaris

> Ναι, και οι δυο σωστα. Το Speedbooster ειναι συνδεμενο σε VDSL/4G (και εκτελει και χρεη VOIP της Cosmote). Τα υπολοιπα ειναι στο Draytek (routing στο τοπικο LAN, VOIP αλλου παροχου, VPN tunnels, port forward για καμερες κτλ κτλ …).


Την vdsl που την εχεις ομως? στο draytek η στο speedbooster ?

Οταν γραφεις  " ειναι συνδεμενο σε VDSL/4G "  ειναι πολυ γενικο και δεν βγαινει νοημα.

----------


## DrB

> Την vdsl που την εχεις ομως? στο draytek η στο speedbooster ?
> 
> Οταν γραφεις  " ειναι συνδεμενο σε VDSL/4G "  ειναι πολυ γενικο και δεν βγαινει νοημα.


Στο Speedbooster (για να γινεται bonding αλλιως θα ητανε load balance)

----------


## teri064

> Ναι, και οι δυο σωστα. Το Speedbooster ειναι συνδεμενο σε VDSL/4G (και εκτελει και χρεη VOIP της Cosmote). Τα υπολοιπα ειναι στο Draytek (routing στο τοπικο LAN, VOIP αλλου παροχου, VPN tunnels, port forward για καμερες κτλ κτλ …).


Kαλησπερα !
Παρελαβα χτες το Booster και εγω και εβαλα μετα απο αυτο ενα Draytek 2762 που ειχα

Εως χτες ειχα ενα Huwai 315 με καρτουλα SIM , σε προγραμμα Cosmote Double Play L - 50 giga το μηνα και μεσα απο αυτο το ρουτερ ειχε Bridge Mode και εδινα στη WAN2 του Draytek

Tο Booster ομως εχει διαφορετικο ρουτερ στο οποιο δεν βλεπω κατι τετοιο 
Πως ακριβως εκανες την συνδεση?  DMZ port στο Huwai  δινοντας το MAC address του Draytek?

Δευτερη και πιο δυσκολη ερωτηση :  μολις εγκατεστησα 2 καμερες της Vivotek (ιP cam , χωρις ομως καταγραφικο)
Εδωσα στατικ ip και της βλεπω απο το κινητο μου κανονικα ΟΤΑΝ ομως ειμαι ΜΟΝΟ μεσα στο wifi 

Για να τις δω εξωτερικα τι ρυθμισεις πρεπει να γινουν και που?? Στο draytek η ΄  στο ρουτερ του οτε??
Να προσθεσω οτι το ρουτερ μου εχει δικαιωμα για δωρεαν λογαριασμο drayddns    και τον ενεργοποιησα αλλα παλι δεν γνωριζω τα περαιτερω βηματα .....(πρεπει να το εισαγω κ στου οτε το ρουτερ?)

Ευχαριστω

----------


## GregoirX23

> Kαλησπερα !
> Παρελαβα χτες το Booster και εγω και εβαλα μετα απο αυτο ενα Draytek 2762 που ειχα
> 
> Εως χτες ειχα ενα Huwai 315 με καρτουλα SIM , σε προγραμμα Cosmote Double Play L - 50 giga το μηνα και μεσα απο αυτο το ρουτερ ειχε Bridge Mode και εδινα στη WAN2 του Draytek
> 
> Tο Booster ομως εχει διαφορετικο ρουτερ στο οποιο δεν βλεπω κατι τετοιο 
> Πως ακριβως εκανες την συνδεση?  DMZ port στο Huwai  δινοντας το MAC address του Draytek?
> 
> Δευτερη και πιο δυσκολη ερωτηση :  μολις εγκατεστησα 2 καμερες της Vivotek (ιP cam , χωρις ομως καταγραφικο)
> ...


Αυτό (315) πρέπει να είναι το ρούτερ που δέχεται εξωτερικές κεραίες για το 4g..κ μάλιστα πρέπει να έχει κ σχετικό μενού με ρυθμίσεις.. 
Κάτι που δεν έχει το ha35..
Το 315 της κοσμοτέ ήταν;

----------


## newbye

Konig ANT-4G20-KN, από εδώ

----------


## nikolaos91

δεν νομιζω να ισχύουν τα παραπανω γιατι εχω διαβασει πολλες φορες εδω οτι δεν υπαρχη διαφορα με την κεραια και επισης δεν υπαρχει επιλογη στο ρουτερ για να αλλαξουμε την κεραια

----------


## GregoirX23

> Konig ANT-4G20-KN, από εδώ
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Εγώ όταν είχα το booster παλιά είχα δοκιμάσει κεραίες..αυτές, και δεν έκαναν απολύτως τπτ..
Τα έχουμε πει κ πίσω..είναι κλειδωμένες στο fw και από το ha35 λείπει το αντίστοιχο μενού ρυθμίσεων κεραίας..

Στα παρακάτω βίντεο σε παρόμοια μοντέλα 4g της ίδιας εταιρίας περιγράφεται κάποιο κόλπο με αντιστάσεις στις κεραίες ώστε να καταλαβαίνει το ρούτερ πότε είναι συνδεδεμένες οι εξωτερικές..αλλά μετά δεν υπάρχει το αντίστοιχο μενού και δεν ξέρουμε τι ρύθμιση είναι προεπιλεγμένη από τον πάροχο...εσωτερικές,εξωτερικές η auto.. 
Επίσης αυτό που λες ότι πρέπει να είναι και οι 2 υποδοχές συνδεδεμένες δεν είναι απόλυτο..στο πρώτο βίντεο ο τύπος έβαλε μια "σωστή" εξωτερική ας πούμε κεραία και την μία εσωτερική..Το κόλπο που έκανε με την άλλη εξωτερική που έκοψε το παρακάμπτουμε γιατί ήταν δοκιμή για την αντίσταση της κεραίας..
Εδώ..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW4fz-vS_E8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxKE5GFVkEU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7ZWZ7NuQNk

Και εγώ παλιά είχα μια μπάρα αλλά μετά συνέπεσε όταν δοκίμαζα τις κεραίες οι μπάρες από 1 να πάνε τέρμα..
και λέω εγώ..α ωραία παίζουν..αμ δε..με η χωρίς πάλι τέρμα ήταν το σήμα..
Το λοιπόν..μάλλον η άλλαξαν τον πύργο που έπαιρνα σήμα σε πιο κοντινό η άλλαξαν την μπάντα..η κάτι τέτοιο τέσπα..

Το otetv έχει γραφτεί πίσω ότι δεν παίζει με το booster..τραβάει μόνο από τη σταθερή..

Η κεραία που λες ότι παίζει..δοκίμασες να τη βγάλεις να δεις αν αλλάζει τπτ;

Α..και κάτι άλλο..για όσους έχουν κάποιο από αυτά τα ρούτερ κοντά τους..έχετε δει κάπου κάποια αναφορά για το Specific Absorption Rate (SAR) που έχουν στο κομμάτι της κινητής;

----------


## biller

Πήρα αυτές εδώ.
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/329624...g1560754303643

Μεγάλη αποτυχία δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά.
Φτηνές με καλές κριτικές και η σωστή μπάντα.
Αλλά δυστυχώς είναι όπως τα λέτε είναι κλειδωμένο το software.
Έχουμε να ελπίζουμε ότι κάποια μέρα κάποιος εκεί μέσα στη Cosmote θα ασχοληθεί να ξεκλειδώσει το μενού.

----------


## pier88

> Πήρα αυτές εδώ.
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/329624...g1560754303643
> 
> Μεγάλη αποτυχία δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά.
> Φτηνές με καλές κριτικές και η σωστή μπάντα.
> Αλλά δυστυχώς είναι όπως τα λέτε είναι κλειδωμένο το software.
> Έχουμε να ελπίζουμε ότι κάποια μέρα κάποιος εκεί μέσα στη Cosmote θα ασχοληθεί να ξεκλειδώσει το μενού.


Αυτό περιμένω κι εγώ γιά να ξαναπάρω το booster,όσο είναι κλειδωμένες οι κεραίες δεν ασχολούμαι καθόλου.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πήρα αυτές εδώ.
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/329624...g1560754303643
> 
> Μεγάλη αποτυχία δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά.
> Φτηνές με καλές κριτικές και η σωστή μπάντα.
> Αλλά δυστυχώς είναι όπως τα λέτε είναι κλειδωμένο το software.
> Έχουμε να ελπίζουμε ότι κάποια μέρα κάποιος εκεί μέσα στη Cosmote θα ασχοληθεί να ξεκλειδώσει το μενού.


Τις ίδιες πήραμε.. :Cool: 
Απλά από διαφορετική σελίδα.. :Razz: 

Η πλάκα είναι ότι πήρα και για έναν φίλο (που είχε booster) δώρο τις ίδιες μαζί με τις δικές μου..κ του λέω μετά, πάρτες αλλά να ξέρεις θα είναι μόνο διακοσμητικές..
Άσε που με αυτές το booster έμοιαζε λίγο κ σαν λαγός.. :Razz: 

Το δε περίεργο της υπόθεσης ήταν ότι ο sma connector πίσω από περιέργεια που μέτρησα έβγαζε τάση..κοινώς θα μπορούσε να παίξει εξωτερική κεραία..ΑΝ υπήρχε και το αντίστοιχο μενού φυσικά.. :Cool: 
Το αντίστοιχο μενού πιθανόν θα φαίνεται με root κωδικό..αλλά απ'όσο γνωρίζω δεν έχει ανακαλυφθεί ακόμα κάποιος..ίσως από τον πάροχο να μπορούν να ξεκλειδώσουν το αντίστοιχο μενού για να εμφανίζεται κ στον χρήστη..αν θέλουν φυσικά..

----------


## DrB

> Kαλησπερα !
> Παρελαβα χτες το Booster και εγω και εβαλα μετα απο αυτο ενα Draytek 2762 που ειχα
> 
> Εως χτες ειχα ενα Huwai 315 με καρτουλα SIM , σε προγραμμα Cosmote Double Play L - 50 giga το μηνα και μεσα απο αυτο το ρουτερ ειχε Bridge Mode και εδινα στη WAN2 του Draytek
> 
> Tο Booster ομως εχει διαφορετικο ρουτερ στο οποιο δεν βλεπω κατι τετοιο 
> Πως ακριβως εκανες την συνδεση?  DMZ port στο Huwai  δινοντας το MAC address του Draytek?
> 
> Δευτερη και πιο δυσκολη ερωτηση :  μολις εγκατεστησα 2 καμερες της Vivotek (ιP cam , χωρις ομως καταγραφικο)
> ...


1) DMZ (στο HUAWEI) στο MAC του DRAYTEK

2) Πρέπει να βαλεις και ACL στο HUAWEI. Εγω εχω για HTTP WAN, HTTP LAN, ICMP LAN.

3) Εχω πολλες καμερες και δουλευουν μια χαρα αλλα πρεπει να κανεις port fwd στο DRAYTEK (και μετα περνουν απο το HUAWEI χωρις εξτρα ρυθμίσεις).

Εχεις public dynamic ή static IP ?

----------


## gmpu94

Έχω vdsl 50, και ταχύτητα 30 Mbps. Συμφώνησα με 13888, να έχω vdsl 50, ας έχω ταχύτητα 30, γιατί έβαλα adsl 24, και η ταχύτητα ήταν 13. (Ρώτησα τον τεχνικό, μου είπε δεν το υποστηρίζει η γραμμή). Έτσι πέρασα το Huawei speed booster, τώρα η ταχύτητα, όπως μου είπαν από 13888, είναι 30, και για το 4G , να το μετρήσω με το κινητό μου (?!).

----------


## GregoirX23

> Έχω vdsl 50, και ταχύτητα 30 Mbps. Συμφώνησα με 13888, να έχω vdsl 50, ας έχω ταχύτητα 30, γιατί έβαλα adsl 24, και η ταχύτητα ήταν 13. (Ρώτησα τον τεχνικό, μου είπε δεν το υποστηρίζει η γραμμή). Έτσι πέρασα το Huawei speed booster, τώρα η ταχύτητα, όπως μου είπαν από 13888, είναι 30, και για το 4G , να το μετρήσω με το κινητό μου (?!).


Η σταθερή αν κατάλαβα είναι 50αρα αλλά πιάνει τα 30; Πόσο κλειδώνει το ρούτερ; 
Δε μπορεί κ με το booster να είναι πάλι 30.  :Thinking:  Σήμα πόσες μπάρες έχει το ρούτερ;

----------


## gmpu94

Η σταθερή, αν κατάλαβα σωστά εγώ, αυτά που μου έλεγαν από το 13888, είναι 30, και με το speedtest αυτήν δείχνει: 30.
Τι κλειδώνει το ρούτερ,, δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει (!?).
Στο δωμάτιο έχω και τις τρις μπάρες, , και με το κινητό έχω 4G+.
Δεν ξέρω να μετρήσω την ταχύτητα του booster , με το 4G., Και μου είπαν ότι δεν μπορούν να την μετρήσουν ούτε αυτοί (!!!!).

Από το 13888, μου είπαν (!), κλείσε το wifi στο κινητό σου, και μέτρησε με το κινητό,, και ότι η εφαρμογή, δεν είναι απόλυτα  σωστή.
Πώς μετράω την κινητή 4G, από το booster ;

----------


## dimyok

Ειναι γνωστα τα ψεματα που πεφτουν γι αυτο . 1 - ΠΟΤΕ δε συγχρονιζει στα 50 σα τα Speedport 2 - Φαινεται στο bonding ποσο διαθεσιμο bandwidth μπορει να παει . Εμενα λεει 40000 αυτο επρεπε να προστιθεται στο 50000 ωστε οταν κατεβαζεις απο ftp / megaupload κτλ να φαινεται η ταχυτητα . Αμα max ειναι 5,1 mbps ψευδονται δε δουλευει σωστα το bonding / sim καρτα .

----------


## gmpu94

την πρωτη μερα εδειχνε 80,  τωρα εκανα δυο μετρησεις¨:

- - - Updated - - -

υπαρχει περιπτωση , να ειναι ελατωματικο το booster ?   τι να πω στο 13888 ?

- - - Updated - - -

πηρα τηλεφωνο στο 13888,  απαντησε μια υπαλληλος,  που μου ειπε: στην διευθυνση να γραφω: speedtest.otenet.gr,  και οχι speedtest  που γραφω εγω.  στην πρωτη περιπτωση μετραει σταθερη και κινητη,  ενω στν 2η μονον την σταθερη ( νομιζω κατι τετοιο),  και μετα το GO,  στην διευθυνση θα πρεπει να γραφει: athens-ote.speedtest.net,  οπως στην φωτογραφια.

----------


## GregoirX23

> την πρωτη μερα εδειχνε 80,  τωρα εκανα δυο μετρησεις¨:
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Απ'ότι φαίνεται στο speedtest η γραμμή σου είναι 50/5 αλλά πιάνεις τα 30/5...μπορεί τόσο να σηκώνει.. 

Το πόσο κλειδώνει (συγχρονίζει) η ταχύτητα της σταθερής φαίνεται από τα στατιστικά γραμμής μέσα από το μενού του ρούτερ..
192.168.1.1 στον browser, βάζεις τους κωδικούς κάτω από το ρούτερ, καρτέλες & Υπομενού=*Maintain->System information->Dsl information.*.  Π.χ:εδώ...
Σημείωση..αν δεν έχεις ξαναμπεί στο μενού θα σου ζητήσει να βάλεις δικούς σου κωδικούς μάλλον..δοκίμασε να βάλεις τους ίδιους η κάτι που θα θυμάσαι γιατί μετά θα θέλει επαναφ.εργοστ.ρυθμίσεων (ρεσετ) αν τους ξεχάσεις..και προσοχή τι πειράζουμε εκεί μέσα.. :Wink: 
Αν και σε περίπτωση που κάτι πάει στραβά μπορούν να επαναφέρουν το ρούτερ και απομακρυσμένα απ'το τηλέφωνο..

Στην 1η φωτο δίνει ταχύτητα μόνο η σταθερή γραμμή..στη 2η & 3η φωτο δίνουν μαζί σταθερή+booster(κινητή), γενικά πάντως εντάξει είσαι, μη κουράζεσαι.. :Wink: 
Σχετικά με τα speedtest το ίδιο πράγμα είναι..απλά αυτό που σου είπαν επιλέγει αυτόματα τον server του οτε για να μετρήσει ταχύτητα, αν με ρωτήσεις..το ίδιο πράγμα είναι αφού μπαίνεις στη ίδια σελίδα και μπορείς να επιλέξεις όποιον test server θες η να επιλεγεί αυτόματα..υπάρχουν βέβαια και αυτά: 1 & 2 , εδώ κατεβάζεις κάποιο δοκιμαστικό αρχείο να δεις ταχύτητα και μετά το σβήνεις..η σωστή μέτρηση γίνεται με καλώδιο ethernet στο pc..

Απλά να ξέρεις το booster πότε πότε έχει διαλείψεις και μια δίνει μια δεν δίνει παραπάνω ταχύτητα...η γενικά δεν δίνει σωστή ταχύτητα..είναι απ'τη φύση του..  :Whistle: 
Αλλά όπως είπα φαίνεσαι οκ..μην ασχολείσαι..μόνο στατιστικά γραμμής αν θες βάλε να δούμε..

----------


## gmpu94

Καλημερα.  screenshot  απο το DSL Information:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλημερα.  screenshot  απο το DSL Information:
> *Spoiler:*


Όπως είπαμε 50αρι πακέτο έχεις αλλά λόγω απόστασης και διαφόρων άλλων παραγόντων η γραμμή σηκώνει 30..συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο..μάλλον πρέπει να συνδέεσαι σε αστικό κέντρο..και πρέπει να είναι κανα 1χλμ μακριά..
Στην περιοχή σου έχεις τέτοια καφάο H τέτοιες καμπίνες; 

Το μόνο που με παραξενεύει είναι το 47 attenuation στο up..comment κανείς;  :Thinking: 
Συνήθως βλέπω το attenuation στο up να είναι μικρότερο από το down..αλλά συμβαίνει και το ανάποδο..η καμιά φορά να είναι περίπου τα ίδια νούμερα..
Εσύ μην δίνεις σημασία..αν όλα παίζουν καλά..εγκυκλοπαιδικά το ρωτάω..να απαντήσει όποιος γνωρίζει..

----------


## gmpu94

Σας ευχαριστώ, που μου απαντήσατε, γιατί έμπαιναν σκέψεις στο μυαλό,, μήπως είναι ελαττωματικό το booster.

----------


## dimyok

Ελαττωματικό δε νομιζω .Αμα σου αναβει το μπλε και εχεις 3 μπαρες σημα και παρολα αυτα δε σου δινει ταχυτητα περα απο του συγχρονισμου της γραμμης ας διαφωτισει καποιος παρακαλω τι γινεται με τις ρυθμισεις .

----------


## gmpu94

μετρηση τωρα,  αλλα στην διευθυνση που υπεδειξαν απο 13888 :  speedtest.otenet.gr  εχω τρις μπαρες,  μπλε φωτακι.

----------


## griniaris

> μετρηση τωρα,  αλλα στην διευθυνση που υπεδειξαν απο 13888 :  speedtest.otenet.gr  εχω τρις μπαρες,  μπλε φωτακι.


Αρα δουλευει τελεια το  μηχανακι σου.  :Smile:

----------


## gmpu94

Χθες που τηλεφώνησα στο 13888, επέμεναν σε αυτήν την διεύθυνση,, speedtest.otenet.gr,,, και όχι στο speedtest,, διότι λένε: συνεργάζονται με την Ookla (?), και πρέπει στην 1η διεύθυνση, .
Επίσης επειδή έγινε τεστ εκείνη την στιγμή, με ρώτησε , μετά το ταπ στο GO, αν στην διεύθυνση γράφει,, athens-...... κλπ.

----------


## jkoukos

Παρακάτω είναι με την σειρά 4 τεστ. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο σε όλα.

1. Με το link που προτείνει η εταιρεία. Server ΟΤΕ SA
2. Με το default link και δική μου επιλογή τον ίδιο Server ΟΤΕ SA
3. Με το default link και δική μου επιλογή τον Server Cosmote SA
4. Με το default link και αυτόματη επιλογή του Server Hyperhosring

----------


## puntomania

> Παρακάτω είναι με την σειρά 4 τεστ. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο σε όλα.
> 
> 1. Με το link που προτείνει η εταιρεία. Server ΟΤΕ SA
> 2. Με το default link και δική μου επιλογή τον ίδιο Server ΟΤΕ SA
> 3. Με το default link και δική μου επιλογή τον Server Cosmote SA
> 4. Με το default link και αυτόματη επιλογή του Server Hyperhosring


..έκανα το πρωί ένα... και δεν το κράτησα... 2Χ 24αρες + το booster... 115... έπιασα!!!

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν έχω booster. Τα έκανα για να δείξω ότι δεν έχει σημασία ο σύνδεσμος που του είπαν από τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά ένας server στη χώρα μας και όχι στο Τζιμπουτί.

----------


## dimyok

Πρακτικα παντα πχ mega.nz τερματιζα το download speed σε ολους τους παροχους . Και σε μενα ειχαν πει speedtest.otenet.gr . Ping /jitter πως μετρατε ;

----------


## gmpu94

Παραδόξως σήμερα, δούλευαν όλοι οι server, είχαν υψηλές ταχύτητες.

----------


## puntomania

> Παραδόξως σήμερα, δούλευαν όλοι οι server, είχαν υψηλές ταχύτητες.


...έπιασε θάλασσα ο κόσμος...

----------


## dimyok

Εχουν δώσει demo κωδικούς  στις ρυθμίσεις του router (login-password) στο bonding σε κανενα ; ΕΙχε μπει ένας  από τον ΟΤΕ με το TR069 και είχε βάλει Internet account και password admin και μετά κώλυσε  σφάλμα NoHybridAccessSupportforSIMCardandPPPAccessData

----------


## venejo

> Εχουν δώσει demo κωδικούς  στις ρυθμίσεις του router (login-password) στο bonding σε κανενα ; ΕΙχε μπει ένας  από τον ΟΤΕ με το TR069 και είχε βάλει Internet account και password admin και μετά κώλυσε  σφάλμα NoHybridAccessSupportforSIMCardandPPPAccessData


Αν κάνεις επαναφορά εργοστασιακών θα πάρει αυτόματα τα δικά σου στοιχεία πάλι. Πάντως μετά από κανα-δυό επανεκιννήσεις του ρουτερ
μου το έχει βγάλει και εμένα αυτό. Με την επόμενη δουλεύει.

----------


## dimyok

Το έκανα factory reset αλλά το bonding λέει έχει διαθέσιμο tuneling 34Mbit και δε δίνει τίποτα συνδέεται στη ταχύτητα της γραμμής μόνο .... Στο 13888 τι είπες και στο φτιάξανε ; Ρώτησα τι γίνεται με το Sim pin πως το βλέπεις - από το αυτοματοποιημενο σύστημα των κινητών τους παίρνεις το PUK αλλά δεν είχε κάρτα με τα στοιχειά της sim .

----------


## venejo

> Το έκανα factory reset αλλά το bonding λέει έχει διαθέσιμο tuneling 34Mbit και δε δίνει τίποτα συνδέεται στη ταχύτητα της γραμμής μόνο .... Στο 13888 τι είπες και στο φτιάξανε ; Ρώτησα τι γίνεται με το Sim pin πως το βλέπεις - από το αυτοματοποιημενο σύστημα τους παίρνεις το PUK αλλά δεν είχε κάρτα με τα στοιχειά της sim



Φαντάσου ότι το πρωί που μπήκα να τσεκάρω το ρούτερ μου λόγω χαμηλής ταχύτητας είχα το ίδιο μήνυμα της SIM!
Το έκανα disconnect και connect και πήρε. Από κει και πέρα εμένα δουλεύει καλύτερα όταν έχω βάλει και τις 2 συνδέσεις να είναι μόνο ipv4. Για το pin  δε ξέρω αλλά το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν έχει αλλιώς δε θα το ζητούσε; Επίσης σε εκείνο το μενού δείχνει το pin κενό..

----------


## dimyok

Γραμμή και mobile δηλαδή επιλεγείς μόνο ipv4  οχι ipv4 ΚΑΙ ipv6 .  To δικό μου χάλασε τελείως όταν πήγε ενας μλκας "support"  ανάθεμα δηλαδή που τους βρίσκουν και πείραζε τυχαία μέσα τη καρτελα mobile έβαλε και 2 φορες λάθος pin και τη 3η κλειδώνει η sim . Με επαναφορά εργοστασιακών πάλι αν σου κλειδωσουν sim δε κάνεις τίποτα  .Χάνει  οτι ρυθμίσεις dns ειχα κάνει και το hard reset που πατάς με καρφίτσα δε δουλεύει . Απενεργοποιηση remote service στη DSL/ VDSL καρτέλα  και μόνο γραπτό αίτημα να αλλάξω συσκευή .

----------


## venejo

> Γραμμή και mobile δηλαδή επιλεγείς μόνο ipv4  οχι ipv4 ΚΑΙ ipv6 .  To δικό μου χάλασε τελείως όταν πήγε ενας μλκας "support"  ανάθεμα δηλαδή που τους βρίσκουν και πείραζε τυχαία μέσα τη καρτελα mobile έβαλε και 2 φορες λάθος pin και τη 3η κλειδώνει η sim . Με επαναφορά εργοστασιακών πάλι αν σου κλειδωσουν sim δε κάνεις τίποτα  .Χάνει  οτι ρυθμίσεις dns ειχα κάνει και το hard reset που πατάς με καρφίτσα δε δουλεύει . Απενεργοποιηση remote service στη DSL/ VDSL καρτέλα  και μόνο γραπτό αίτημα να αλλάξω συσκευή .


Άμα σου κλείδωσε τη sim πρέπει να πάρεις το puk και Βαλτινό σε ένα τηλέφωνο να τη ξεκλειδώσει. Για τις ipv ναι μόνο με την 4 τις έχω επιλεγμένες και τις δύο.

----------


## gmpu94

Χθες το βράδυ, με έντονη κακοκαιρία, όλοι οι σέρβερ έδειχναν, ταχύτητα 26 mgbit.

----------


## dimyok

Η ταχύτητα είναι πάντα κυμαινόμενη αλλά άμα βγάλεις το καλώδιο και αφήσεις με τα data 60 ριζει . Φυσικά σου τρώει από το όριο μέχρι τα 100 gb

----------


## gmpu94

εκανα 2 restart  to  router,  γιατι ακομα και στο speedtest.otenet.gr,  εδειχνε ταχυτητα  26 Mbps.
μπορω να βγαλω το καλωδιο  DSL,   ΘΑ δουλευει ;

- - - Updated - - -

περασα την καμερα χωρου στο DSL,  ΚΑΙ διαβαζοντας εδω,  εκλεισα το IPv6,,  μαλλον δεν εκανα κατι λαθος. 
ειδα οτι ο server  ειναι ¨:   212.205.212.205    ,, ( δεν επρεπε να ειναι  255.255.255.0  ;;; ).
μπορω να βγαλω το καλωδιο,  και να δουλευει μονον 4G  ;;

----------


## griniaris

> εκανα 2 restart  to  router,  γιατι ακομα και στο speedtest.otenet.gr,  εδειχνε ταχυτητα  26 Mbps.
> μπορω να βγαλω το καλωδιο  DSL,   ΘΑ δουλευει ;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> περασα την καμερα χωρου στο DSL,  ΚΑΙ διαβαζοντας εδω,  εκλεισα το IPv6,,  μαλλον δεν εκανα κατι λαθος. 
> ειδα οτι ο server  ειναι ¨:   212.205.212.205    ,, ( *δεν επρεπε να ειναι  255.255.255.0*  ;;; ).
> μπορω να βγαλω το καλωδιο,  και να δουλευει μονον 4G  ;;


Ειναι διαφορετικα πραγματα.  255.255.255.0  ειναι το subnet mask . Η αλλιως το c-class μας  /24 .

EDIT :  τωρα ειδα την ΙΡ.  ο DNS της COSMOTE ειναι αυτος.  (212.205.212.205)

----------


## dimyok

Τις 2 IP ίσως εννοεί μια γραμμής μια mobile έχουν γραφτεί και κάπου πως να βάλεις noip dns αν δε κάνω λάθος

----------


## puntomania

καλημέρα.. μια πρωινή μέτρηση πριν λίγο... σκέτο το booster...

----------


## DevilCry

Καλησπέρα!!!

Έχω vdsl 50άρα να την κάνει ο θεός, αφού πιάνω 24 μέχρι 30 στα κέφια του..Έχω κρατήσει όμως το 50άρι προφίλ γιατί με ενδιαφέρει πολύ το 5 upload.To συμβόλαιό μου έχει λήξει και θέλει ανανέωση.Ένας φίλος μου είπε για το booster και μπήκα σε σκέψεις.Έχω μερικές ερωτησούλες.
1)Όταν τελειώσουν τα 100GB το upload πόσο κατεβαίνει από τα συνήθως ~5
2)Παλιά με adsl έπιανα 22 με 23 down..Με συμφέρει να γυρίσω σε adsl και να βάλω και booster;Πόσο περίπου είναι αυτό το πακέτο.Εγώ τώρα πληρώνω 37 το μήνα.
3)Αν κατεβάσω προφίλ σε 30άρα (30down+ 2.5 up) και το συνδιάσω με booster το up πάει πάλι στα ~5?
4)Το upload ακόμα και με booster είναι είναι κλειδωμένο στο 5?γιατί στην περιοχή μου με ένα απλό speedtest σε 4g από το κινητό μου πιάνω αυτό


Αυτά για αρχή  :Smile:

----------


## puntomania

> Καλησπέρα!!!
> 
> Έχω vdsl 50άρα να την κάνει ο θεός, αφού πιάνω 24 μέχρι 30 στα κέφια του..Έχω κρατήσει όμως το 50άρι προφίλ γιατί με ενδιαφέρει πολύ το 5 upload.To συμβόλαιό μου έχει λήξει και θέλει ανανέωση.Ένας φίλος μου είπε για το booster και μπήκα σε σκέψεις.Έχω μερικές ερωτησούλες.
> 1)Όταν τελειώσουν τα 100GB το upload πόσο κατεβαίνει από τα συνήθως ~5
> 2)Παλιά με adsl έπιανα 22 με 23 down..Με συμφέρει να γυρίσω σε adsl και να βάλω και booster;Πόσο περίπου είναι αυτό το πακέτο.Εγώ τώρα πληρώνω 37 το μήνα.
> 3)Αν κατεβάσω προφίλ σε 30άρα (30down+ 2.5 up) και το συνδιάσω με booster το up πάει πάλι στα ~5?
> 4)Το upload ακόμα και με booster είναι είναι κλειδωμένο στο 5?γιατί στην περιοχή μου με ένα απλό speedtest σε 4g από το κινητό μου πιάνω αυτό
> 
> 
> Αυτά για αρχή




1. το upload δεν το κόβουν έχεις κανονικά όπως και πριν
2. αν πας σε adsl δεν θα πιάνεις ούτε 24 εκτός αν παίρνεις απο καμπίνα... εχει 24αρι πακέτο χωρίς μονάδες τηλεφωνίας στα 23,18ε και ενα 10ρικο το booster πας στα 33 πες
3 λογικά θα πάει στα 2,5 + 5 = 7,5
4 ναι στα 5 ειναι max

----------


## DevilCry

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σου!Ενδιαφέρον ότι το up μένει στα 5~ και μετά την κατανάλωση των δεδομένων!Τελικά από τις απαντήσεις σου, το ποιο ενδιαφέρον πακέτο είναι να πάω σε 50άρι Μ, να συνδυαστεί με booster για να έχω θεωρητικά 5+5 upload με κόστος 41ε το μήνα.Κάτι τελευταίο άσχετο..οι 30άρες vdsl "καταργήθηκαν" δεν βλέπω διαθέσιμα πακέτα

----------


## griniaris

> Καλησπέρα!!!
> 
> Έχω vdsl 50άρα να την κάνει ο θεός, αφού πιάνω 24 μέχρι 30 στα κέφια του..Έχω κρατήσει όμως το 50άρι προφίλ γιατί με ενδιαφέρει πολύ το 5 upload.To συμβόλαιό μου έχει λήξει και θέλει ανανέωση.Ένας φίλος μου είπε για το booster και μπήκα σε σκέψεις.Έχω μερικές ερωτησούλες.
> 1)Όταν τελειώσουν τα 100GB το upload πόσο κατεβαίνει από τα συνήθως ~5
> 2)Παλιά με adsl έπιανα 22 με 23 down..Με συμφέρει να γυρίσω σε adsl και να βάλω και booster;Πόσο περίπου είναι αυτό το πακέτο.Εγώ τώρα πληρώνω 37 το μήνα.
> 3)Αν κατεβάσω προφίλ σε 30άρα (30down+ 2.5 up) και το συνδιάσω με booster το up πάει πάλι στα ~5?
> 4)Το upload ακόμα και με booster είναι είναι κλειδωμένο στο 5?γιατί στην περιοχή μου με ένα απλό speedtest σε 4g από το κινητό μου πιάνω αυτό
> 
> 
> Αυτά για αρχή


Για το 2  θα χρειαστουν στατιστικα της γραμμης σου.  Αν επρεπε να μαντεψω ομως... θα ελεγα οτι θα εχεις 15-16Mbit με την adsl εως 24. 
Για το 3 ... στην 30αρα το upload ειναι 2,5 Mbit .  + οτι κανει το booster αναλογα με τα κεφια του.

----------


## gmpu94

Μπορούμε να βγάλουμε το καλώδιο από το booster, να δουλέψει μόνον 4G ;;

- - - Updated - - -




> καλημέρα.. μια πρωινή μέτρηση πριν λίγο... σκέτο το booster...


Έβγαλες το καλώδιο ? Εγώ το έχω συνδεμένο σε splitter, νομίζω αυτές τις οδηγίες σύνδεσης έχει.

----------


## jkoukos

Υπόψη επειδή αναφέρεται συνεχώς. 30αρι πακέτο ΔΕΝ έχει υπάρχει πλέον.

----------


## DevilCry

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας παίδες!

----------


## puntomania

> Μπορούμε να βγάλουμε το καλώδιο από το booster, να δουλέψει μόνον 4G ;;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Έβγαλες το καλώδιο ? Εγώ το έχω συνδεμένο σε splitter, νομίζω αυτές τις οδηγίες σύνδεσης έχει.


δεν το έβαλα ποτέ... σκέτο το δουλεύω ξεχωριστά... μαζί με τις 3 adsl που έχω... και τις μαζεύω όλες μαζί με ένα mikrotik παλι ( πριν ειχα ενα tp link tl 470+ αλλα με περιορίζει το 100αρι lan που έχει )

----------


## gmpu94

Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο 13888, και τους ρώτησα, αν ξεσυνδεσω το καλώδιο στην υποδοχή DSL, μου είπαν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα από αυτούς, αλλά όλα τα δεδομένα θα περνάνε από το 4G.

----------


## macro

Αυτη πρεπει να ειναι και η δουλεια του.......,

Και κατι αλλο, το συνδεσα σε γραμμη vodafone και επαιζε και εκει το bonding........ τρελλο?

----------


## puntomania

> Αυτη πρεπει να ειναι και η δουλεια του.......,
> 
> Και κατι αλλο, το συνδεσα σε γραμμη vodafone και επαιζε και εκει το bonding........ τρελλο?


ε γιατί να μην παιξει? αφού τα 2 τουνελ μόνο το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ μπορεί να τα κάνει προς τον bonding server!

δεν κάνεις και μια δοκιμή με σιμ απο αλλο δίκτυο.... λεω εγώ τώρα...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αυτη πρεπει να ειναι και η δουλεια του.......,
> 
> Και κατι αλλο, το συνδεσα σε γραμμη vodafone και επαιζε και εκει το bonding........ τρελλο?





> ε γιατί να μην παιξει? αφού τα 2 τουνελ μόνο το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ μπορεί να τα κάνει προς τον bonding server!
> 
> δεν κάνεις και μια δοκιμή με σιμ απο αλλο δίκτυο.... λεω εγώ τώρα...


Το ερώτημα όμως είναι..επιτρέπει ο bonding server ip εκτός οτε για bonding;  :Thinking: 
Αναφέρομαι στην ip της σταθερής voda..
Με sim από άλλο δίκτυο θα πρέπει να αλλάζεις και apn κλπ μετά..

----------


## puntomania

> Το ερώτημα όμως είναι..επιτρέπει ο bonding server ip εκτός οτε για bonding; 
> Αναφέρομαι στην ip της σταθερής voda..


μάλλον δεν το σκέφτηκαν τα σαΐνια του οτε..αυτό το σενάριο!!!

----------


## GregoirX23

> μάλλον δεν το σκέφτηκαν τα σαΐνια του οτε..αυτό το σενάριο!!!


Αν όντως είναι έτσι... :Twisted Evil: 
Τώρα που το γράψαμε όμως.. :Whistle:

----------


## puntomania

δεν ευκαιρώ τώρα το καλοκαίρι λόγο δουλειάς...να τεκάρω αν παίζει το ρουτερ με άλλη κάρτα...

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν όντως είναι έτσι...
> Τώρα που το γράψαμε όμως..


σιγά μην κάτσουν να βάλουν κανόνες...

- - - Updated - - -

και άντε πες οτι παίρνει... τι να το κάνεις... που θα βρεις πακέτο με τόσο data!!!

----------


## gmpu94

Πρέπει να ρωτήσω: έβγαλα το καλώδιο στην υποδοχή DSL, και στο speedtest, η ταχύτητα μειώθηκε πολύ. Εγώ πίστευα ότι θα αυξανόταν. Μια γνώμη ;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πρέπει να ρωτήσω: έβγαλα το καλώδιο στην υποδοχή DSL, και στο speedtest, η ταχύτητα μειώθηκε πολύ. Εγώ πίστευα ότι θα αυξανόταν. Μια γνώμη ;


Η κινητή στο booster έχει τα σκαμπανεβάσματα της..δεν έχει πάντα σταθερή ταχύτητα..
Άστο όπως είναι και δοκίμασε ξανά αύριο..

----------


## Mrlife89

Καλησπέρα,

Σε περίπτωση βλάβης της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής, χωρις να εχεις καθολου προσβαση στο διαδικτυο, με το home speed booster συνεχιζεις να εχεις?
Προκειται για μικρη εταιρια και το router θα πεφτει πανω σε switch.
Η συνδεση ειναι 100Mbps Cosmote, oxygen multigateway το router. Υποστηριζει vdsl το router της huawei?

----------


## gmpu94

> Η κινητή στο booster έχει τα σκαμπανεβάσματα της..δεν έχει πάντα σταθερή ταχύτητα..
> Άστο όπως είναι και δοκίμασε ξανά αύριο..


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, θα το ξαναδοκιμάσω αύριο.

----------


## puntomania

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Σε περίπτωση βλάβης της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής, χωρις να εχεις καθολου προσβαση στο διαδικτυο, με το home speed booster συνεχιζεις να εχεις?
> Προκειται για μικρη εταιρια και το router θα πεφτει πανω σε switch.
> Η συνδεση ειναι 100Mbps Cosmote, oxygen multigateway το router. Υποστηριζει vdsl το router της huawei?


σε γραμμή με "isdn" δεν το δίνουν το booster!!!

----------


## dimyok

Aλλος πιάνει 30 άλλος 80 . Ανάλογα με τον πύργο κινητής που παίρνει. Άχρηστο σε μένα δε δίνει ταχύτητα πέρα από τα 50 της  vdsl γραμμής και συγχρονίζει 45 ενώ το speedport πάντα 49999. Δηλαδή τσάμπα μου τρώει και data . Αλλά φαίνεται ότι δουλεύει σε dsl καλά

----------


## macro

O pounto ειναι γατος. Ειδε Oxygen πριν και λεει.......... "ψηφιακο κεντρο εχει..... αρα isdn".    Ωραιος...........!!!

----------


## puntomania

> Aλλος πιάνει 30 άλλος 80 . Ανάλογα με τον πύργο κινητής που παίρνει. Άχρηστο σε μένα δε δίνει ταχύτητα πέρα από τα 50 της  vdsl γραμμής και συγχρονίζει 45 ενώ το speedport πάντα 49999. Δηλαδή τσάμπα μου τρώει και data . Αλλά φαίνεται ότι δουλεύει σε dsl καλά


ε βάλτα ξεχωριστά...

- - - Updated - - -




> O pounto ειναι γατος. Ειδε Oxygen πριν και λεει.......... "ψηφιακο κεντρο εχει..... αρα isdn".    Ωραιος...........!!!


οταν ειχα την μια γραμμη isdn με το oxygen... τοτε που ήθελα να το βάλω... δεν το δίνανε... 

άλλα και με 100αρα γραμμή νομίζω ότι δεν το δίνουν...

----------


## dimyok

Με ποιο microtik μπορεις να κανεις συμπλεξη γιατι με τα asus δεν εχω βρει πως δουλευει σωστα το load balance ;

----------


## gmpu94

Παρέδωσα το speedport plus, στον ΟΤΕ, γιατί μου είπανε από 13888, ότι θα μου το χρέωναν.

----------


## dimyok

Ναι το χρεωνουν 59  αλλα αν δε το ειχα κρατησει τον πουλο δε θα ειχα net με τους καραγκιοζηδες ...

----------


## griniaris

Off Topic





> Με ποιο microtik μπορεις να κανεις συμπλεξη γιατι με τα asus δεν εχω βρει πως δουλευει σωστα το load balance ;


Με ολα. Δεν υπαρχει καποιο συγκεκριμενο που να ειναι καλυτερο. Ολα το ιδιο firmware τρεχουν.

Απο εκει και περα διαλεξε ενα με ικανο επεξεργαστη , μπολικη μνημη και αρκετo αποθηκευτικο χωρο. πχ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ αυτο ειναι υπεραρκετο. 

Εγω βεβαια σε δικες μου εγκαταστασεις χρησιμοποιω αυτο. σκυλι μαυρο.

----------


## macro

Αυτο που σου λεει ο γκρινιαρης ειναι πιο πολυ για AP καταστασεις. Αν ειναι παρε ενα καλυτερο σα το 951G που γενικως τα εχει ολα και πιθανον να το εχεις για παντα.

Punto και λοιποι οσον αφορα τα oxygen εχουν θεμα με το passthrough οταν τα εχεις μπροστα απο το ρουτερ, δε δουλευει και δε μπορει να κανει κληση το ρουτερ απο πισω.

----------


## dimyok

Ναι οικιακο θελω και το πιο φτηνο με dual wan  καλυπτει . Oυτε wireless ολα καλωδια .

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Σε περίπτωση βλάβης της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής, χωρις να εχεις καθολου προσβαση στο διαδικτυο, με το home speed booster συνεχιζεις να εχεις?
> Προκειται για μικρη εταιρια και το router θα πεφτει πανω σε switch.
> Η συνδεση ειναι 100Mbps Cosmote, oxygen multigateway το router. Υποστηριζει vdsl το router της huawei?


Όταν δεν λειτουργεί η σταθερή, συνεχίζει κανονικά η πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ από την κινητή..ίσως όχι αμέσως μέχρι να καταλάβει το ρούτερ τι γίνεται..αλλά μετά από λίγο..αν δεν..με ένα ρεστάρτ και ας έχει βλάβη η σταθερή..η κινητή πρέπει να δίνει ίντερνετ..

Ναι το ha35 υποστηρίζει vdsl & vectoring..δεν ξέρω έως τι ταχύτητα όμως..50αρα vdsl σίγουρα πάντως, έχει και 1000αρες ethernet (Gigabit) οπότε πιθανολογώ ότι μπορεί να πάει κ πάνω από τα 50..άντε έως 100αρα vdsl;  :Thinking: ..γιατί μετά αρχίζει να τερματίζει το 2.4ghz wifi n που έχει..

Για γραμμές Isdn δεν ξέρω να πω αν ισχύει αυτό που λέγεται.. :What..?: 
Αν και μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο γιατί υπάρχει και το isdn μέσω msan, κανονικά με NT στο σπίτι..who knows.. :What..?: 
Με oxygen ίσως να μην δίνουν γιατί το ίδιο το oxygen νομίζω παίζει το ρόλο του ΝΤ..

----------


## dimyok

vdsl & vectoring μεχρι 100 Mbps αλλα αν κρινω απο τον κακιστο συγχρονισμο που εχει στην 50 να κλειδωνει στα 45 τι να το κανεις .... Το μονο καλο που εχει ειναι οτι παιζει μπαλα μονο του σε βλάβη της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής - τωρα σε περιπτωση πυρκαγιας /σεισμου/καταποντισμου συνηθως υπερφορτωνονται και οι πυργοι κινητης οποτε not sure αν ειναι τοσο αξιοπιστο failover .
Επιτρέπει ο bonding server ip εκτός οτε για bonding; ip της σταθερής nova + cote 4g πχ ;

----------


## macro

Ειπα και πριν οτι το συνδεσα σε vodafone και επαιζε κανονικα.

----------


## dimyok

Το ειδα σε ευχαριστώ . Έχεις και voip ;

----------


## macro

Οχι αλλα δεν εχει σημασια.......... και παλι μπορεις να το βαλεις.

----------


## GregoirX23

Το voip αν θυμάμαι καλά (έχει αναφερθεί) μπορεί να παίξει και μέσω της κινητής.. 
Οπότε εάν όντως ισχύει ότι παίζει το bonding και με σταθερή άλλου παρόχου, τικάρεις το voice μόνο στη καρτέλα της κινητής και όχι στης σταθερής..έτσι θα συνεχίσει να βγαίνει από ip οτε το voip, καλό είναι να έχει και καλό σήμα η κινητή.. 
Προϋπόθεση για το παραπάνω είναι το voip να είναι του οτε..αν είναι του άλλου παρόχου..με το ρούτερ του οτε..δεν..(θέλει άλλα μετά)..

----------


## jkoukos

Σε μένα (το έχω αναφέρει πάλι) αλλά και σε άλλα μέλη, δεν παίζει το VoIP μέσω κινητής. Σε άλλους παίζει. Πιθανότητα έχει να κάνει με τις ρυθμίσεις εκάστου κέντρου ή κάτι σχετικό.

----------


## puntomania

> Σε μένα (το έχω αναφέρει πάλι) αλλά και σε άλλα μέλη, δεν παίζει το VoIP μέσω κινητής. Σε άλλους παίζει. Πιθανότητα έχει να κάνει με τις ρυθμίσεις εκάστου κέντρου ή κάτι σχετικό.


σε μένα που το δοκίμασα παίζει... αλλά ο πύργος της κινητής είναι στο ίδιο σπιτάκι με το κέντρο μας... οπότε ίσως αυτό να κάνει την διαφορά!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σε μένα (το έχω αναφέρει πάλι) αλλά και σε άλλα μέλη, δεν παίζει το VoIP μέσω κινητής. Σε άλλους παίζει. Πιθανότητα έχει να κάνει με τις ρυθμίσεις εκάστου κέντρου ή κάτι σχετικό.





> σε μένα που το δοκίμασα παίζει... αλλά ο πύργος της κινητής είναι στο ίδιο σπιτάκι με το κέντρο μας... οπότε ίσως αυτό να κάνει την διαφορά!


Ε ρε να το είχα ακόμα να το δοκίμαζα... :Razz: 
Αυτό για τον πύργο που είναι στο ίδιο σπιτάκι δεν νομίζω να παίζει ρόλο..
Και τότε που το είχα δεν το σκέφτηκα να το δοκιμάσω, θυμάμαι ότι το voice ήταν τικαρισμένο μόνο στη καρτέλα της σταθερής..
Πάντως ακούγεται ολίγον λογικό να παίζει μόνο μέσω σταθερής..μιας και έτσι γίνεται συνήθως..

----------


## gmpu94

Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο 13888, μου είπανε ότι αν βγάλω το καλώδιο, δεν παίζει η σταθερή τηλεφωνία,, και πραγματικά δεν έπαιζε, έσβησε και το λαμπάκι από το ρούτερ.
Στο speed test η ταχύτητα ήταν πιο μικρή, και σε προηγούμενα ποστ, ένας από εδώ το νήμα, μου συνέστησε να το ξανακάνω, πράγμα που θα γίνει.
Απλά πίστευα ότι με μόνον 4G, θα είχε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, και όχι το αντίθετο.

----------


## dimyok

Τυχαίο είναι το bonding bandwidth και strong 50+ τερμάτιζε από το πύργο στα 50 . Σε άλλο σημείο 30 Σε άλλο καταφέρει 60 + 10 από τη γραμμή . Σε άλλο και ταράτσα full σήμα και έχει μόνο το συγχρονισμό από τη vdsl δηλαδή το πουλάκι τσίου

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο 13888, μου είπανε ότι αν βγάλω το καλώδιο, δεν παίζει η σταθερή τηλεφωνία,, και πραγματικά δεν έπαιζε, έσβησε και το λαμπάκι από το ρούτερ.
> Στο speed test η ταχύτητα ήταν πιο μικρή, και σε προηγούμενα ποστ, ένας από εδώ το νήμα, μου συνέστησε να το ξανακάνω, πράγμα που θα γίνει.
> Απλά πίστευα ότι με μόνον 4G, θα είχε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, και όχι το αντίθετο.


Για συνεχίσει να παίζει η τηλεφωνία μόλις βγει το καλώδιο της γραμμής θέλει κάποιες αλλαγές στο μενού του ρούτερ..αν όντως ισχύει το ότι παίζει μέσω της κινητής..
Το ότι έχει μικρότερη ταχύτητα η κινητή..είπαμε ότι έχει τις στιγμές της..πότε δίνει ταχύτητα πότε δε δίνει..
Ρεστάρτ το ρούτερ, έλεγχος για καλό σήμα και από εκεί και πέρα..όποτε θέλει να δώσει ταχύτητα..
Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν παίζει ρόλο κ κάποια ώρα αιχμής (φόρτος πύργου)..αν και δε νομίζω..

----------


## newbye

To Voip μέσω 4G σε μένα δεν παίζει (εννοείται με τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις). Ούτε σκέτο το 4G όταν το ADSL δεν μπορεί να συγχρονίσει καθόλου λόγω βλάβης... Πρέπει πρώτα να πάρει την IP από το ADSL και στη συνέχεια αν αποσυνδεθεί το ADSL τότε και μόνο το 4G θα συνεχίζει να δουλεύει κανονικά στις ήδη συνδεμένες συσκευές για λίγες μέρες (αν πέσει το ρεύμα ή γίνει restart σε κόβει τελείως)! Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα μας έτυχε που το ADSL δεν συντόνιζε καθόλου και ήρθε τεχνικός.

Γενικά ισχύει ότι λέει η Cosmote, τα υπόλοιπα δουλεύουν κατά "λάθος" σε ορισμένες περιοχές ή πελάτες! Με τους ελέγχους όμως που γίνονται συνεχώς, τα βλέπουν αυτά και πέφτει πέλεκυς.

----------


## puntomania

....το Μάρτιο είχα διακόψει το booster για τα γνωστά θέματα που είχε... μου χρέωσαν τελικά 15ε για την διακοπή.

στις 15/5 πήρα νέο booster με 6,75ε το μήνα  ( 2ε + 4,75ε ) στον 1ο λογαριασμό από 6/6... μου χρέωσαν περίπου 16ε....  τους πήρα τηλ για λεπτομέρειες...

15/5 --> 5/6 χρεώνουν την αναλογικότητα... ΧΩΡΙΣ έκπτωση όμως ( ώστε να βγαίνει ο μήνας 4,75 ) μετά από αρκετή κουβέντα... και εφόσον δεν μου το διευκρίνισαν στο τηλ όταν έκανα την αίτηση... τελικά... θα  μου αφαιρέσουν την διαφορά σε επόμενο λογαριασμό.

οπότε προσοχή!!!

----------


## newbye

Σε μένα το είχαν διευκρινίσει ξεκάθαρα το "αναλογικό". Για να την γλιτώσει κάποιος θα πρέπει να το κάνει σε συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία του μήνα για την σύνδεσή του. Τα 15€ για την διακοπή τα πήρες πίσω;

----------


## puntomania

> Τα 15€ για την διακοπή τα πήρες πίσω;


οχι... αφού έκανα νέα σύνδεση! θα πάρω πίσω την αναλογικότητα μιας και δεν μου το διευκρίνισαν εξ αρχής!!! κάπου στα 10 ευρώ μου είπε... οπότε πες ότι πλήρωσα ένα τάλιρο για την διακοπή!!!

θα μας φτάσουν στο σημείο να πηγαίνουμε με το δικηγόρο μας για να κάνουμε νέα σύνδεση!!!

----------


## emeliss

Πως πάει αυτό με την αναλογικότητα;

----------


## puntomania

υπολογίζουν το πάγιο χωρίς έκπτωση... επί τις μέρες μέχρι την αλλαγή του μήνα!!! πόσο ειναι το πάγιο κανονικά? δεν έχω καταλάβει!!!

----------


## dimyok

Εμενα ειχε φτασει 120 λογαριασμος σταθερης μονο οι παγιες χρεωσεις Χ2 .... Μετα  - στον επομενο αλλα παλι μου χρεωσαν 2 μηνες μαζι 
COSMOTE Double Play Fiber 50 L
COSMOTE Home Speed Booster 1,613 Σύνολο 31,140

----------


## GregoirX23

> To Voip μέσω 4G σε μένα δεν παίζει (εννοείται με τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις). Ούτε σκέτο το 4G όταν το ADSL δεν μπορεί να συγχρονίσει καθόλου λόγω βλάβης... Πρέπει πρώτα να πάρει την IP από το ADSL και στη συνέχεια αν αποσυνδεθεί το ADSL τότε και μόνο το 4G θα συνεχίζει να δουλεύει κανονικά στις ήδη συνδεμένες συσκευές για λίγες μέρες (αν πέσει το ρεύμα ή γίνει restart σε κόβει τελείως)! Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα μας έτυχε που το ADSL δεν συντόνιζε καθόλου και ήρθε τεχνικός.
> 
> Γενικά ισχύει ότι λέει η Cosmote, τα υπόλοιπα δουλεύουν κατά "λάθος" σε ορισμένες περιοχές ή πελάτες! Με τους ελέγχους όμως που γίνονται συνεχώς, τα βλέπουν αυτά και πέφτει πέλεκυς.


Είχε γραφτεί νομίζω ότι έπαιζε..
Τώρα αν όντως δεν παίζει το voip με το 4g..ίσως θα ήταν μια καλή ιδέα να γίνεται κάπως σαν backup λύση..όταν πέφτει η σταθερή κ αν μπορεί να παίξει απροβλημάτιστα μέσω του 4g, απ την άλλη ίσως το κάνουν για να μην παίρνεις το ρούτερ κ τριγυρνάς με το τηλέφωνο, αν και εφόσον υπάρχει το homezone και λειτουργεί..δε νομίζω να ήταν πρόβλημα..

Το 4g παρεπιπτόντως πρέπει να δίνει ίντερνετ όταν η σταθερή είναι down..
Κάτσε να δω αν κατάλαβα καλά..δλδ αν ανοίξεις το ρούτερ χωρίς τη σταθερή..(πες ότι έλειπες και προέκυψε κάτι κ δεν παίζει η σταθερή..) Η κινητή δεν θα δώσει ίντερνετ; Πρέπει απαραίτητα να υπάρχει κ η σταθερή στο πρώτο boot, για να συνεχίσει να παίζει η κινητή σε περίπτωση βλάβης της σταθερής;;  :Thinking: Κανείς να το δοκιμάσει αυτό; Μου φαίνεται περίεργο..

----------


## puntomania

η εναλλαγή της τηλεφωνίας από την σταθερή στην κινητή ( σε όσους δουλεύει ) δεν γίνετε αυτόματα... άλλα μετά απο ρεσταρτ του ρουτερ!!!

----------


## dimyok

Η κινητή θα δινει ίντερνετ ιpv4 και 4g only στις ρυθμισεις - αλλα δε παιρνει απο τη γραμμη το bonding δηλαδη . Μπορει να δουλευει μεχρι να καταναλωθουν τα 50 gb μετα πεφτει η ταχυτητα στο mobile και δε τραβαει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ απο τη γραμμη  - δε ξερω πως φτιαχνει παλι αυτο .

----------


## GregoirX23

> η εναλλαγή της τηλεφωνίας από την σταθερή στην κινητή ( σε όσους δουλεύει ) δεν γίνετε αυτόματα... άλλα μετά απο ρεσταρτ του ρουτερ!!!


Τελικά παίζει η δεν παίζει το voip μέσω 4g..θα τρελαθούμε.. :Razz:  Η άραγε παίζει μόνο σε ορισμένους; 
Ερώτηση..αν αφαιρέσεις το καλώδιο της σταθερής..ξετικάρεις το voice από την καρτέλα της σταθερής..κάνεις save, μετά τικάρεις το voice στη καρτέλα της κινητής και save..χωρίς ρεστάρτ..δε θα παίξει; 
Με ρεστάρτ πάντως παίζει σίγουρα;  
Πες μου κ κάτι άλλο..επιλογή voice στην καρτέλα της κινητής υπάρχει, σωστά; Θυμάμαι καλά δλδ;

- - - Updated - - -




> Η κινητή θα δινει ίντερνετ ιpv4 και 4g only στις ρυθμισεις - αλλα δε παιρνει απο τη γραμμη το bonding δηλαδη . Μπορει να δουλευει μεχρι να καταναλωθουν τα 50 gb μετα πεφτει η ταχυτητα στο mobile και δε τραβαει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ απο τη γραμμη  - δε ξερω πως φτιαχνει παλι αυτο .


Το θέμα είναι ότι η κινητή πρέπει κ νομίζω ότι δίνει ίντερνετ και χωρίς τη σταθερή..οι λεπτομέρειες δεν μας απασχολούν.. 
Το ερώτημα τώρα είναι αν στο 1ο boot δεν είναι η σταθερή επάνω..η κινητή θα δώσει; Νομίζω πως πρέπει..

----------


## dimyok

Μη κανετε μλκιες γιατι θα σας κλειδωσει  . Φανταζομαι πρωτα αποσυνδεουν το voip απο τη γραμμη κανουν reset και μετα παιρνουν αλλη IP με voice απο την κινητη υπο προυποθεσεις ... Ναι υπαρχει επιλογή voice στην καρτέλα της κινητής .

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μη κανετε μλκιες γιατι θα σας κλειδωσει  . Φανταζομαι πρωτα αποσυνδεουν το voip απο τη γραμμη κανουν reset και μετα παιρνουν αλλη IP με voice απο την κινητη υπο προυποθεσεις ...


Θα κλειδώσει τι; Το πολύ πολύ να μην παίξει το voip μέσω κινητής... 
Επαναφέρεις χειροκίνητα τις προηγούμενες επιλογές και παίζουν τα πράγματα όπως πριν..
Η αν φάει κανα κόλλημα ρεσετ..το αφήνεις λίγο off και τα ξαναπαίρνει μόνο του..
Αν τώρα μπλοκάρουν τα πράγματα τόσο εύκολα ζήτω που καήκαμε..   :Smile:

----------


## dimyok

Εδω το bonding παλι τελειωσαν τα 50 γεια σας κατεβαζουμε ρολα και στη γραμμη  και για reset εργοστασιακες απο τη σταθερη γραμμη cote μετα απο 5-6 reset ....

----------


## newbye

> Το θέμα είναι ότι η κινητή πρέπει κ νομίζω ότι δίνει ίντερνετ και χωρίς τη σταθερή..οι λεπτομέρειες δεν μας απασχολούν.. 
> Το ερώτημα τώρα είναι αν στο 1ο boot δεν είναι η σταθερή επάνω..η κινητή θα δώσει; Νομίζω πως πρέπει..


Όχι δεν θα δώσει... Στο 1ο boot οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να είναι η ADSL πάνω. Μετά αν αποσυνδέσεις το καλώδιο ή πέσει η σύνδεση δίνει κανονικά για λίγες μέρες... αρκεί να μη κλείσει το Βooster! Επιπλέον μετά τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις για το 4G VOIP, έκανα reboot-restart-έβγαλα και το καλώδιο, το έκανα αρκετές φορές στο παρελθόν και δεν παίζει με τίποτα, είναι offline!

Σήμερα ξαφνικά βλέπω το παρακάτω στο μενού του Mobile! Πρέπει να αναβαθμίστηκε το firmware χωρίς να το πάρω χαμπάρι γιατί γράφει *Copyright © Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. 2012-2019. All rights reserved.*



- - - Updated - - -




> υπολογίζουν το πάγιο χωρίς έκπτωση... επί τις μέρες μέχρι την αλλαγή του μήνα!!! πόσο ειναι το πάγιο κανονικά? δεν έχω καταλάβει!!!


Καμιά 40€ χονδρικά από ότι βλέπω  :Whistle:

----------


## puntomania

για να μην μπερδευόμαστε.... εγώ σε μένα:

πάντα το είχα σκέτο... χωρίς καλώδιο γραμμής. πέρασα τα στοιχειά της τηλεφωνίας manual.. και μου έπαιξε η τηλεφωνία χωρίς θέμα.... σε δοκιμή με την adsl πάνω... δεν έκανε εναλαγή απο το ένα στο άλλο αυτόματα... άλλα μόνο μετά από restart ( οχι reset )

----------


## pier88

> Όχι δεν θα δώσει... Στο 1ο boot οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να είναι η ADSL πάνω. Μετά αν αποσυνδέσεις το καλώδιο ή πέσει η σύνδεση δίνει κανονικά για λίγες μέρες... αρκεί να μη κλείσει το Βooster! Επιπλέον μετά τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις για το 4G VOIP, έκανα reboot-restart-έβγαλα και το καλώδιο, το έκανα αρκετές φορές στο παρελθόν και δεν παίζει με τίποτα, είναι offline!
> 
> Σήμερα ξαφνικά βλέπω το παρακάτω στο μενού του Mobile! Πρέπει να αναβαθμίστηκε το firmware χωρίς να το πάρω χαμπάρι γιατί γράφει *Copyright © Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. 2012-2019. All rights reserved.*
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Έχεις καμμία κεραία να δοκιμάσεις να μας πεις τι γίνεται;Δουλεύουν οι κεραίες η όχι;

----------


## dimyok

Copyright © Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. 2012-2017 ελεγε .  Στη καρτελα  maintain Software version τι σου λεει ;

----------


## newbye

Software version: V100R019C00SPC002




> Έχεις καμμία κεραία να δοκιμάσεις να μας πεις τι γίνεται;Δουλεύουν οι κεραίες η όχι;


Είναι στο Auto για να επιλέγει αυτόματα το δυνατότερο σήμα, και μετά έχει επιλογή "Inner" ή "Οuter" για τις κεραίες.

----------


## pier88

> Software version: V100R019C00SPC002
> 
> 
> 
> Είναι στο Auto για να επιλέγει αυτόματα το δυνατότερο σήμα, και μετά έχει επιλογή "Inner" ή "Οuter" για τις κεραίες.


Παιδιά αν έχει κάποιος κεραίες ας ενημερώσει αν όντως λειτουργούν με το νέο firmware.Καλή εξέλιξη αυτή και θα βοηθήσει πολύ!Καλύτερο σήμα,καλύτερη ταχύτητα!!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Όχι δεν θα δώσει... Στο 1ο boot οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να είναι η ADSL πάνω. Μετά αν αποσυνδέσεις το καλώδιο ή πέσει η σύνδεση δίνει κανονικά για λίγες μέρες... αρκεί να μη κλείσει το Βooster! Επιπλέον μετά τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις για το 4G VOIP, έκανα reboot-restart-έβγαλα και το καλώδιο, το έκανα αρκετές φορές στο παρελθόν και δεν παίζει με τίποτα, είναι offline!
> 
> Σήμερα ξαφνικά βλέπω το παρακάτω στο μενού του Mobile! Πρέπει να αναβαθμίστηκε το firmware χωρίς να το πάρω χαμπάρι γιατί γράφει *Copyright © Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. 2012-2019. All rights reserved.*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 204911
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Καμιά 40€ χονδρικά από ότι βλέπω


Σοκ κ δέος..δεν θα πηγαίνει καλά φαίνεται η υπηρεσία για να αναγκαστούν να ενεργοποιήσουν τις κεραίες και μάλιστα ύστερα από τόσο καιρό που το συζητάμε εδώ... :Whistle: 
*Μπράβο* τους πάντως...αν και άργησαν..πολύ καλά έκαναν!! :One thumb up: 
H φωτογραφία που έβαλες πολύτιμη!! :One thumb up: 
Πάντως δε μπορεί..μας διαβάζουν... :Razz: 

Για το άλλο τώρα..μου φαίνεται περίεργο..
Εμένα παλιά που το είχα με το V100R017C10SPC018, νομίζω μου έδινε..και εκτός αυτού έχει γραφτεί νομίζω ότι δίνει; :Thinking:  
Κανένας άλλος να δοκιμάσει αν δίνει η κινητή χωρίς τη σταθερή επάνω στο 1 boot;; :Thinking: 
Μήπως έγινε σε μετέπειτα fw αυτή η αλλαγή.. :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Software version: V100R019C00SPC002
> 
> 
> 
> Είναι στο Auto για να επιλέγει αυτόματα το δυνατότερο σήμα, και μετά έχει επιλογή "Inner" ή "Οuter" για τις κεραίες.


Auto=Επιλέγει αυτόματα..
Inner=Ενσωματωμένες
Outer=Εξωτερικές
Σε video που είχα δει στο youtube σε άλλο 4g router της huawei το είχε κάνει ο τύπος να παίζει με 1ενσωματωμένη+1εξωτερική..
Το είχε στο Auto..πιο πίσω είναι το πόστ μου..εδώ.. & εδώ..

Νέο fw αυτό..  :Thinking:   Πότε το πήρε; 
Εδώ βλέπω ακόμα το παλιό.. Βέβαια πάντα είχαν το παλιό εκεί..εδώ κ 2-3 χρόνια..το ίδιο είναι.. :Thumb down: 
Αυτό που έχουν (10V100R001C78B014) πρέπει να είναι από τα αρχικά fw..με αυτό δε μου έδινε μόνο του το 4g και μου το είχαν αναβαθμίσει σε αυτό επάνω (V100R017C10SPC018)...

----------


## dimyok

Kανα ζευγος καταλληλες βιδωτες με μερικα μετρα καλωδιο ; Ειναι που το χρεπι τους επρεπε να λεει για beta testers  :Razz:

----------


## newbye

Πήρε κανένας άλλος το "νέο" FW;

----------


## gmpu94

Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία στο 13888, πριν μέρες, τους ρώτησα τα update πως γίνονται ;
Και μου απάντησε: να το έχω στο ρεύμα, τις πρωινές ώρες, στις 4,  5. , 6 ώρα, γίνονται από αυτούς. Μάλλον δεν έκανε λάθος, γιατί μερικοί εκπρόσωποι λένε αλλά αντί άλλων. Νομίζω γίνεται με ένα .. TR-069 κλπ.

----------


## newbye

Ναι το TR069 είναι ενεργοποιημένο by default. Γενικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα ούτε με το σήμα ούτε με τις ταχύτητες το 4G πετάει. Αλλά αν αυτές οι φθηνές βελτιώσουν το ping (48) δεν θα πω όχι!

----------


## gmpu94

Δεν είναι και τόσο φθηνές. Κάνουν 10 € η μία.
Επώνυμες που να δουλεύουν ; και πόσες χρειάζονται ;

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.e-techshop.com/2x-lte-mi...uter-5dbi.html

http://www.e-techshop.com/keraies/gsm-3g-4g-lte/

Έχει δουλέψει κάποιος σε αυτές ;

Τις βρήκα, εδώ στο forum.

----------


## dimyok

2 + 30 μετρα καλωδιο για να παει ψηλα  :Razz:

----------


## gmpu94

https://www.e-techshop.com/arrow-121...-siskeues.html

Τηλεφώνησα στο κατάστημα, αυτήν συνιστούν. Μια άποψη ;

----------


## dimyok

Οτι θες 2 γιατι δε λειτουργει αν δε πιασουν και στις 2 υποδοχες κατα τα αλλα μπανανες πουλανε  :Razz:  Και κανενας δε ξερει τι κανει το νεο firmware ακομα.

----------


## gmpu94

> Οτι θες 2 γιατι δε λειτουργει αν δε πιασουν και στις 2 υποδοχες κατα τα αλλα μπανανες πουλανε  Και κανενας δε ξερει τι κανει το νεο firmware ακομα.


Κοίταξα το booster, οι υποδοχες είναι εσωτερικά ;
Δεν υπάρχουν εξωτερικά, και δεν ξέρω αν μου πέρασαν το νέο firmware.

----------


## newbye

Έχει ένα καπάκι από πίσω, το βγάζεις.

----------


## gmpu94

στο booster,,       software version  :  V100R019C00SPC002,

στο site  cosmote   εχει                     HUAWEI_HA35_10_10V100R001C78B014_main_lte.bin

ειναι  το νεοτερο,   η   ,   πιο παλιο ΄;

----------


## venejo

> Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία στο 13888, πριν μέρες, τους ρώτησα τα update πως γίνονται ;
> Και μου απάντησε: να το έχω στο ρεύμα, τις πρωινές ώρες, στις 4,  5. , 6 ώρα, γίνονται από αυτούς. Μάλλον δεν έκανε λάθος, γιατί μερικοί εκπρόσωποι λένε αλλά αντί άλλων. Νομίζω γίνεται με ένα .. TR-069 κλπ.


Άν τα περνάνε δια χειρός ένα ένα κλάφτα. Τα Speedport τους σε κάθε restart τσεκάρουν
για νέα έκδοση, τη κατεβάζουν και την εγκαθιστούν.

----------


## newbye

> στο booster,,       software version  :  V100R019C00SPC002, ;


Αυτό είναι το νέο!

----------


## nikolaos91

Μολις τους πειρα τηλεφωνω και μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχει βγει νεο firmware ας παρουν και αλλοι απο εδω μπας και βγαλουμε ακρη.
edit εχετε καποια ιδεα αμα υπαρχουν διαφορα hardware version εμενα μου γραφει  AV1HA35M VER.A

----------


## griniaris

> Μολις τους πειρα τηλεφωνω και μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχει βγει νεο firmware ας παρουν και αλλοι απο εδω μπας και βγαλουμε ακρη.
> edit εχετε καποια ιδεα αμα υπαρχουν διαφορα hardware version εμενα μου γραφει  AV1HA35M VER.A


Καθολου σωστη προτροπη.  Κρατατε τις γραμμες και τους υπαλληλους ασκοπα . 

Μετα θα παραπονιεστε οτι περιμενετε στην αναμονη 20 λεπτα -40 λεπτα και θα κραζετε την Τ.Υ. 

Αλιμονο. Αν εχει βγει νεο firmware τοτε θα περαστει στον καθενα οταν ερθει η ωρα του.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Οτι θες 2 γιατι δε λειτουργει αν δε πιασουν και στις 2 υποδοχες κατα τα αλλα μπανανες πουλανε  Και κανενας δε ξερει τι κανει το νεο firmware ακομα.


Το σωστό είναι αυτό που λες...
Πιο πίσω έβαλα video που ένας τύπος το έκανε με 1+1 κεραία με επιλογή στο auto.. :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> στο booster,,       software version  :  V100R019C00SPC002,
> 
> στο site  cosmote   εχει                     HUAWEI_HA35_10_10V100R001C78B014_main_lte.bin
> 
> ειναι  το νεοτερο,   η   ,   πιο παλιο ΄;


Όπως γράφεται..αυτό που έχεις είναι το τελευταίο, σχεδόν πάντα το ρούτερ εφ'όσον είναι σε γραμμή του παρόχου του θα έχει το τελευταίο, αυτό στη σελίδα είναι από τα πρώτα..δλδ πανάρχαιο..

- - - Updated - - -




> Άν τα περνάνε δια χειρός ένα ένα κλάφτα. Τα Speedport τους σε κάθε restart τσεκάρουν
> για νέα έκδοση, τη κατεβάζουν και την εγκαθιστούν.


Αυτό ίσως ισχύει για τα πολύ πρόσφατα fw, που δεν έχουν προλάβει ακόμα να βάλουν να γίνεται αυτόματα το update..

- - - Updated - - -




> Καθολου σωστη προτροπη.  Κρατατε τις γραμμες και τους υπαλληλους ασκοπα . 
> 
> Μετα θα παραπονιεστε οτι περιμενετε στην αναμονη 20 λεπτα -40 λεπτα και θα κραζετε την Τ.Υ. 
> 
> Αλιμονο. Αν εχει βγει νεο firmware τοτε θα περαστει στον καθενα οταν ερθει η ωρα του.


+1 σε αυτό..
Υπομονή και θα περαστεί το fw..κάντε ρεσετ/ρεστάρτ το ρούτερ και δείτε αν θα το πάρει..αν δε το έχει πάρει ήδη..
Τώρα αν κάποιος έχει χάλια σήμα και δεν του έχει περαστεί το νέο fw ας πάρει λίγο νωρίτερα..τι να κάνουμε.. 
Όποιος όμως δεν έχει να κερδίσει κάτι..υπομονή..
Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι..το τηλέφωνο δεν είναι η μόνη λύση..υπάρχει και το email για όποιον δεν βιάζεται, αλλά και το chat μέσω της ιστοσελίδας για να μην υπερφορτώνουμε το τηλ.κέντρο..

----------


## pier88

Όλοι έχουν να κερδίσουν αν λειτουργούν οι κεραίες στο νέο firmware,άλλος σταθερότητα άλλος ταχύτητα κτλ.Αν δε θέλει ο πάροχος να μπλοκάρει το κέντρο ας ανεβάσει στη σελίδα του το νεο firmware να υπάρχει γιά όποιον το θέλει.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Όλοι έχουν να κερδίσουν αν λειτουργούν οι κεραίες στο νέο firmware,άλλος σταθερότητα άλλος ταχύτητα κτλ.Αν δε θέλει ο πάροχος να μπλοκάρει το κέντρο ας ανεβάσει στη σελίδα του το νεο firmware να υπάρχει γιά όποιον το θέλει.


Σου ξέφυγε ένα quote στην αρχή.. :Wink: 
Αν κάποιος τώρα έχει καλό σήμα και κανένα πρόβλημα, ίσως μπορεί να περιμένει λίγο η να επικοινωνήσει με όποιον τρόπο νομίζει.. 
π.χ αφήνει μήνυμα να του το περάσουν μέσω email η chat..
Τηλέφωνο πιστεύω καλύτερα να παίρνουν αυτοί που έχουν πιο άμεσο πρόβλημα..
Αυτό που λες να το βάλουν στη σελίδα, συμφωνώ απόλυτα, έχουν εδώ και ~3 χρόνια παλιό fw για το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ..

----------


## pier88

> Σου ξέφυγε ένα quote στην αρχή..
> Αν κάποιος τώρα έχει καλό σήμα και κανένα πρόβλημα, ίσως μπορεί να περιμένει λίγο η να επικοινωνήσει με όποιον τρόπο νομίζει.. 
> π.χ αφήνει μήνυμα να του το περάσουν μέσω email η chat..
> Τηλέφωνο πιστεύω καλύτερα να παίρνουν αυτοί που έχουν πιο άμεσο πρόβλημα..
> Αυτό που λες να το βάλουν στη σελίδα, συμφωνώ απόλυτα, έχουν εδώ και ~3 χρόνια παλιό fw για το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ..


Εννοείται,ότι λειτουργεί απροβλημάτιστα Δεν το πειράζουμε(κανόνας).
Προσωπικά αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω booster,είχα γράψει και πιο παλιά ότι θα το ξαναπάρω μόνο αν βγάλουν νέο firmware με υποστήριξη εξωτερικών κεραιών κι αυτό γιατί δεν υπήρχε καμία σταθερότητα κι ολη την ώρα ασχολιόμουν με αυτό,πιο δεξιά πιο αριστερά κτλ,κτλ.Αν όντως λειτουργουν οι κεραίες θα το ξαναπάρω σίγουρα,τηλ/νο στο 13888 δεν παίρνω γιατί ξέρω πιο πολλά από τα παιδιά εκεί.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εννοείται,ότι λειτουργεί απροβλημάτιστα Δεν το πειράζουμε(κανόνας).


Κατανοώ ότι θέλουμε να έχουμε τα τελευταία fw..και εγώ το ίδιο..
Αλλά νομίζω καλύτερα ότι είπαμε παραπάνω.. :Wink:

----------


## macro

Εγω λεω να τους πλακωσετε στα τηλεφωνα........ και οχι μονο αυτο, να τους ξαναπαρετε και να ξαναρωτησετε ποτε θα βγαλουν και καινουργιο.

----------


## gmpu94

Όταν πήρα τηλέφωνο στο 13888, και δυστυχώς ο υπάλληλος ήτανε άσχετος. Ερώτηση : πως μετράμε την ταχύτητα του 4G ;  Απάντηση : κλείσε στο κινητό σου το wifi, και μέτρησε με το κινητό,, με την εφαρμογή ,, speedtest.

----------


## newbye

Οι κεραίες πάντως αν ήταν της προκοπής δούλευαν και πριν το firmware... Υπάρχουν κριτικές από πέρσι ποιες κεραίες έκαναν δουλειά!

----------


## gmpu94

Ποιες είναι οι κεραίες ; Ένα link.

----------


## newbye

Δικό σου ήταν το link, αυτή που σου πρότεινε το κατάστημα, ακριβή βέβαια!

Κεραία 4G/LTE MiMo

Το θέμα είναι τις χρειάζεσαι πραγματικά; Δηλαδή έχεις σήμα κάτω από 35; Όταν βρέχει το σήμα αποδυναμώνει;

----------


## venejo

Εν τέλει τώρα (20:05) που του έκανα restart "βρήκε" το νέο fw και αναβαθμίστηκε.
So far so good.

----------


## biller

Πήρα τηλέφωνο και ζήτησα να μου κάνουν αναβάθμιση στο firmware με τη δικαιολογία ότι δεν εχω καλό σήμα και θέλω να ξεκλειδώσει τις εξωτερικές κεραίες το μενού.
Αφού έψαξε και ρώτησε το βρήκε τελικά και μου έκανε αναβάθμιση απομακρυσμένα.
Στο θέμα μας τωρα. Οι κεραίες από το Αλί οι φτηνές δεν κάνουν σχεδόν τίποτα ότι είχα και πριν (σήμα 43 ένταση).
Το καλό είναι ότι αν τις κουνήσω κατεβαίνει και κάτω από 35 που σημαίνει ότι όντος δουλεύουν οι εξωτερικοί κονεκτορες.

Αναμονή εχτές στο τηλέφωνο 30 λεπτά και στο τέλος μου το κλείσανε.

Σήμερα έστειλα μήνυμα στο chat να με καλέσουν εκείνοι.

----------


## newbye

Χωρίς κεραίες πόσο σήμα έχεις; Επίσης ποιες κεραίες έβαλες και πόσα dBi είναι;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πήρα τηλέφωνο και ζήτησα να μου κάνουν αναβάθμιση στο firmware με τη δικαιολογία ότι δεν εχω καλό σήμα και θέλω να ξεκλειδώσει τις εξωτερικές κεραίες το μενού.
> Αφού έψαξε και ρώτησε το βρήκε τελικά και μου έκανε αναβάθμιση απομακρυσμένα.
> Στο θέμα μας τωρα. Οι κεραίες από το Αλί οι φτηνές δεν κάνουν σχεδόν τίποτα ότι είχα και πριν (σήμα 43 ένταση).
> Το καλό είναι ότι αν τις κουνήσω κατεβαίνει και κάτω από 35 που σημαίνει ότι όντος δουλεύουν οι εξωτερικοί κονεκτορες.
> 
> Αναμονή εχτές στο τηλέφωνο 30 λεπτά και στο τέλος μου το κλείσανε.
> 
> Σήμερα έστειλα μήνυμα στο chat να με καλέσουν εκείνοι.


Εσύ τους είπες μεν ότι δεν έχεις καλό σήμα..αυτοί άραγε βλέπουν τι σήμα έχεις; Με απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση μάλλον.. :Razz:

----------


## biller

Καλά ναι εννοείται αφού του λέω να κάνω επανεκκίνηση;
Άστο μου λέει θα το κάνω εγώ.
Οι Γερμανοί ξέρουν πιο πολλά και από το θείο Γουγλι.

----------


## venejo

Με την αναβάθμηση στο VoIP όπου πάντα με το που απαντούσα ή όταν καλούσα εγώ και ήθελε
κάνα δυό δεύτερα για να δώσει φωνή, τώρα παίζει κατευθείαν.

----------


## gmpu94

[QUOTE=gmpu94;6621401]στο booster,,       software version  :  V100R019C00SPC002,


Εγώ αυτό έχω. Είναι το τελευταίο ;

----------


## venejo

[QUOTE=gmpu94;6622445]


> στο booster,,       software version  :  V100R019C00SPC002,
> 
> 
> Εγώ αυτό έχω. Είναι το τελευταίο ;


Ναι, έχεις το τελευταίο.

----------


## newbye

Αυτές για όποιον θέλει κάτι οικονομικό.

5dBi SMA Male 4G LTE Router

----------


## biller

Αυτές έχω και δεν κάνουν σχεδόν τίποτα.

----------


## newbye

> Αυτές έχω και δεν κάνουν σχεδόν τίποτα.


Τι σήμα έχεις χωρίς κεραίες και τι σήμα μετά;

----------


## biller

Χωρίς έχω 42 αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Και με τις κεραίες φτάνω 43 με 44 αλλά με πολύ ψάξιμο κούνημα.
Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει διαφορά.

----------


## pier88

> Αυτές για όποιον θέλει κάτι οικονομικό.
> 
> 5dBi SMA Male 4G LTE Router


Αυτές έχουν Frequency Range: 1800-2600MHZ,αν η κεραία της κινητής στην περιοχή σου είναι 800άρα τότε δεν κάνουν.Καλό είναι να πάρετε κεραία με όλο το εύρος,800-2600 για να είσαστε σίγουροι.

----------


## newbye

Περίεργο, κάνε πλάκα να μην υποστηρίζουν την συγκεκριμένη μπάντα 1800MHz της Cosmote. Καλύτερα βρείτε προς τα που είναι οι κεραία της Cosmote και στρέψτε το ρουτερ προς εκείνη την κατεύθυνση.

----------


## pier88

> Περίεργο, κάνε πλάκα να μην υποστηρίζουν την συγκεκριμένη μπάντα 1800MHz της Cosmote. Καλύτερα βρείτε προς τα που είναι οι κεραία της Cosmote και στρέψτε το ρουτερ προς εκείνη την κατεύθυνση.


Έχω πάρει αυτές από aliexpress αλλά τώρα δεν έχω ρούτερ για να τις δοκιμάσω.

----------


## gmpu94

Διάβασα εδώ στο forum, ότι το booster έχει firmware από την COSMOTE, Και όχι το official της Huawei, το οποίο πιθανότατα ( :Wink: , έχει ρυθμίσεις που ξεκλειδώνει τις κεραίες, , και το είχε κάνει ένας, και είχε ανεβάσει βίντεο κλπ

----------


## newbye

> Έχω πάρει αυτές από aliexpress αλλά τώρα δεν έχω ρούτερ για να τις δοκιμάσω.


Καλές φαίνονται, αλλά τι έκανες, μέχρι να έρθει η παραγγελία επέστρεψες το Router; Εγώ θα ήθελα να ανοίξω το router να δω τι κεραίες έχει, μήπως και μπορέσω να τις παραλληλίσω με τις εξωτερικές και να δουλεύουν ταυτόχρονα τέσσερις!

----------


## dimyok

Τσου 2 κεραιες παίρνει αλλά μετά τις εκλογές άντε μέχρι τη δευτέρα παρουσία μπορεί και να δουλέψει  :Razz:  Μέχρι τότε βεβαια τρεχουν τα παγια

----------


## pier88

> Καλές φαίνονται, αλλά τι έκανες, μέχρι να έρθει η παραγγελία επέστρεψες το Router; Εγώ θα ήθελα να ανοίξω το router να δω τι κεραίες έχει, μήπως και μπορέσω να τις παραλληλίσω με τις εξωτερικές και να δουλεύουν ταυτόχρονα τέσσερις!


Τις δοκίμασα,δεν λειτουργούσαν με το παλιό firmware κι επέστρεψα το ρουτερ.Το πρόβλημα τελικά ήταν στην κεραία της κινητής,τη ρύθμισαν κι από τότε δουλεύει καλά χωρίς προβλήματα,το παρακολουθώ από το κινητό γιατί θέλω να το ξαναπάρω το booster.Θα περιμένω λίγο μήπως παίξει κάποια προσφορά όπως αυτή με τα 6.74€.

----------


## dimyok

Πως τη ρύθμισαν ; Κωδικούς άλλους έδωσαν ;

----------


## pier88

> Πως τη ρύθμισαν ; Κωδικούς άλλους έδωσαν ;


Για όσο καιρό είχα πρόβλημα με το booster μου είχαν δώσει κάτι κωδικούς demo.

----------


## gmpu94

αυτες οι κεραιες εχουν πολικοτητα,  δηλαδη  αριστερη L,  και δεξια  R,   η   ,  ειναι το ιδιο ;

- - - Updated - - -

Διάβασα ότι αν η ταχύτητα download είναι 20~30 Mbps, τότε βοηθάει το 4G. Εγώ έχω ταχύτητα, από 60~80 Mbps, δεν είναι σταθερή. Η κεραία δεν θα βοηθήσει πουθενά.
Ένας είχε γράψει, ότι (ίσως) το official firmware της Huawei, ίσως έχει ρυθμίσεις για εξωτερικές κεραίες.
Το firmware της COSMOTE, υποπτεύομαι ότι είναι κλειδωμένο, δεν μπορεί να γίνουν ρυθμίσεις, και η αγορά κεραίας δεν προσφέρει τίποτα. Υπάρχουν βίντεο στο you tube, θα κοιτάξω μήπως βρω κάτι, αλλα δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος..
Επίσης έκανα δοκιμές, έβγαλα το καλώδιο DSL, επανεκκίνηση, η ταχύτητα ήταν χαμηλότερη όταν δούλευε μόνον το 4G. Αυτά.

----------


## newbye

Ούτως ή άλλως, μετά τα 100GB Κλειδώνεις στα 15mbps. H Cosmote δεν μπορεί να βγάλει firmware για ένα ξένο προϊόν. Αυτό είναι ακόμα ένα ευρωπαϊκό firmware της Huawei με προφίλ στα μέτρα της Cosmote.

----------


## GregoirX23

Οι κεραίες όπως και να τις βάλεις θεωρητικά το ίδιο είναι..δεν νομίζω να έχουν L,R...
Η cosmote με το τελευταίο fw ενεργοποίησε τη δυνατότητα να επιλέγεις από το μενού εσωτερικές η εξωτερικές..
Αν κάποιος τώρα έχει φουλ μπάρες σήμα, δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται απαραίτητα εξωτερικές..
Οι ταχύτητες στο booster είπαμε..είναι ανάλογα με τα κέφια τους, το 4g βοηθάει όταν "γεμίσει"  η ταχύτητα της σταθερής.. 
Τέλος φαντάζομαι ότι με τη ρύθμιση στο auto για τις κεραίες, το ρούτερ θα επιλέξει αυτόματα όποια έχει καλύτερο σήμα, ακόμα και αν αυτό σημαίνει 1εσωτ&1εξωτ, έχω βάλει βίντεο πιο πίσω από άλλο ρούτερ 4g της huawei που κάποιος το έκανε αυτό..

----------


## dimyok

Το δικό μου δε παίρνει από το 4 g πάλι όταν είναι στη γραμμή να χέσω και τις κεραίες με full σήμα

----------


## newbye

> Το δικό μου δε παίρνει από το 4 g πάλι όταν είναι στη γραμμή να χέσω και τις κεραίες με full σήμα


Πρέπει να πιάσεις το 80% (αν θυμάμαι καλά) του DSL synchronization, για να αρχίσει να τραβάει από το 4G. Στο δικό μου που έχω και χαμηλό Αdsl 1-4mbps, καρφώνει κατευθείαν.

----------


## dimyok

Δε είναι αυτό με 54 excellent είναι το σήμα ....

----------


## pier88

> Δε είναι αυτό με 54 excellent είναι το σήμα ....


Οι ρυθμίσεις του bonding είναι όλα up;

----------


## gmpu94

Είδα στις ρυθμίσεις : antenna : auto
Inner
Outer
Προστέθηκαν, αν δουλεύει δεν ξέρω.

----------


## macro

Δουλευει, για να το διαπιστωσεις βαλε outer και θα δεις το σημα σου στα 0db............. επειδη δεν εχεις κεραιες.

----------


## ors_86

Μετά την (αυτόματη) αναβάθμιση του F/W στην τελευταία έκδοση, έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς κάποιο ζήτημα;

Σε δύο εγκαταστάσεις, έχω παρατηρήσει δυσλειτουργία σε VoIP PBX που πριν έπαιζε χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## macro

Να τους το πεις. Οι τεχνικοι του οτε εχουν ενα δικο τους φορουμ που τα συζητανε ολα αυτα, αλλιως δε προκειται ποτε να διορθωθει.

----------


## ors_86

> Να τους το πεις. Οι τεχνικοι του οτε εχουν ενα δικο τους φορουμ που τα συζητανε ολα αυτα, αλλιως δε προκειται ποτε να διορθωθει.


Το δήλωσα τηλεφωνικά, και συμπλήρωσα και την φόρμα.

Τελικά παρατήρησα δυσλειτουργία και σε 3ο σημείο, όπου δοκίμασα άλλο modem και δεν γίνεται αναπαραγωγή, άρα τα ζητήματα περιορίζονται στο modem/ρυθμίσεις του.

----------


## griniaris

> Μετά την (αυτόματη) αναβάθμιση του F/W στην τελευταία έκδοση, έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς κάποιο ζήτημα;
> 
> Σε δύο εγκαταστάσεις, έχω παρατηρήσει δυσλειτουργία σε *VoIP PBX* που πριν έπαιζε χωρίς πρόβλημα.





> Το δήλωσα τηλεφωνικά, και συμπλήρωσα και την φόρμα.
> 
> Τελικά παρατήρησα δυσλειτουργία και σε 3ο σημείο, όπου δοκίμασα άλλο modem και δεν γίνεται αναπαραγωγή, άρα τα ζητήματα περιορίζονται στο modem/ρυθμίσεις του.


Τι εννοεις ?  εχεις χωριστα PBX και το booster το εχεις μονο για το ιντερνετ?   εχει xdsl πανω του? Τι εννοεις δυσλειτουργιες?

----------


## dimyok

Απαντάνε στη φόρμα και μετά από πόσο .Ειλικρινά έχω χάσει κάθε ιδέα για το μπ@ρδελο παράρτημα 2-3 βδομάδες ούτε γραπτή απάντηση

----------


## ors_86

> Τι εννοεις ?  εχεις χωριστα PBX και το booster το εχεις μονο για το ιντερνετ?   εχει xdsl πανω του? Τι εννοεις δυσλειτουργιες?



Εννοώ σε διαφορετικά σημεία - σε διαφορετικές γραμμές internet - κάθε σημείο έχει 1 x σύνδεση στο internet με speed booster και 1 x pbx. Τα booster παίζουν σαν modem/router - default ρυθμίσεις.

Τα PBX είναι βασισμένα σε Asterisk, έχουν VoIP Trunks από Modulus και Βetamax και τα ζητήματα είναι τα εξής: Κάποιες κλήσεις δεν μπορούν να απαντηθούν, 3 στις 10 εξερχόμενες δεν βγαίνουν από Modulus, 10/10 δεν βγαίνουν από Βetamax, κάποιες κλήσεις πέφτουν, κάποιες εισερχόμενες δεν φτάνουν ποτέ στον κέντρο.

----------


## griniaris

Αν ΔΕΝ εχουν πανω xdsl τοτε δυστυχως ειναι καθαρα θεμα δρομολογησης του παροχου και οχι του booster. 

Επισης τι IP εχεις παρει μετα την αναβαθμιση? δες μηπως εισαι πισω απο nat.

----------


## ors_86

> Αν ΔΕΝ εχουν πανω xdsl τοτε δυστυχως ειναι καθαρα θεμα δρομολογησης του παροχου και οχι του booster. 
> 
> Επισης τι IP εχεις παρει μετα την αναβαθμιση? δες μηπως εισαι πισω απο nat.


Έχουν xDSL κανονικά.

Το έχω ελέγξει, δεν έχουν 100άρα IP.

----------


## dimyok

Sorry ίσως αφελής ερώτηση το NAT πως το κατεβαζεις να είναι low / open ?

----------


## macro

Εσυ για πιο νατ μιλας η εχεις καταλαβει οτι μιλανε?

----------


## puntomania

> Να τους το πεις. Οι τεχνικοι του οτε εχουν ενα δικο τους φορουμ που τα συζητανε ολα αυτα, αλλιως δε προκειται ποτε να διορθωθει.


Καμιά ματιά σε αυτό.. Δεν παίζει να ρίξουμε?

----------


## macro

Ειναι εσωτερικο φορουμ, δεν ειναι στο ιντερνετ, εμημερωνονται ολοι ετσι και στελνουν τις ζημιες.

----------


## pier88

Δοκίμασε κανένας με κεραίες να μας πει εντυπώσεις;Επίσης αυτή τη προσφορά με τα 6.70€,πως την παίρνουμε;

----------


## puntomania

> Επίσης αυτή τη προσφορά με τα 6.70€,πως την παίρνουμε;


εγώ τηλεφωνικά στο 13888 το έκανα...

----------


## gmpu94

Τι προσφορά είναι ; Δώστε ένα link.

----------


## pier88

Παράγγειλα κι εγώ το speed booster (πάλι),6.74€ γιά ένα χρόνο δέσμευση.Ελπίζω να δουλέψει καλά αυτή τη φορά.

----------


## puntomania

> Παράγγειλα κι εγώ το speed booster (πάλι),6.74€ γιά ένα χρόνο δέσμευση.Ελπίζω να δουλέψει καλά αυτή τη φορά.


ενα χρόνο το κάνανε... εμενα με 2 εγινε... ( αλλα τέλη του χρόνου τελιώνει το 24μηνο της σταθερής ) οπότε και θα το κόψω γιατι θα μεταφέρω τον αριθμό στη modulus

----------


## gmpu94

Αγόρασα αυτήν την κεραία, δεν προσφέρει τίποτα , η ίδια ταχύτητα είναι. Την έβαλα στον τοίχο, είχε 2 γραμμές,, την έβαλα στο παράθυρο έχει 3 γραμμές,, ( νομίζω το μέγιστο είναι 3 γραμμές ), που σε μένα και χωρίς κεραία τρις γραμμές δείχνει.
Το ξαναλέω, δεν προσφέρει κάτι , φυσικά έκανα την ρύθμιση στο menu tou router, 

https://www.e-techshop.com/arrow-121...-siskeues.html

----------


## nikolaos91

εγω της εχω παραγγειλει απο ebay οταν ερθουν θα σας γραψω τι διαφορα θα δω. Επισης αν γνωριζει κανεις απο εδω αν αληθευει ο τεχνικος που συνεργαζομαι μου ειπε οτι τα sma καλωδια εχουν τρελες απωλειες αν το καλωδιο ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο 20 εκατοστα

----------


## dimyok

Αν είναι έτσι δεν έχει νόημα να πάρεις τίποτα πανω απο 10 ευρό δοκιμαστικά .Και εγώ νομίζω ότι είναι μουφα

----------


## pier88

Το σήμα δεν το βλέπεις με τις γραμμές αλλά μέσα από το interface στο πάνω μέρος πατάς με το ποντίκι πάνω στις γραμμές και βλέπεις ακριβώς.Εξωτερικά αν κοιτάς μόνο οτιδήποτε πάνω από 46 είναι 3 γραμμές.

----------


## griniaris

> Αγόρασα αυτήν την κεραία, δεν προσφέρει τίποτα , η ίδια ταχύτητα είναι. Την έβαλα στον τοίχο, είχε 2 γραμμές,, την έβαλα στο παράθυρο έχει 3 γραμμές,, ( νομίζω το μέγιστο είναι 3 γραμμές ), που σε μένα και χωρίς κεραία τρις γραμμές δείχνει.
> Το ξαναλέω, δεν προσφέρει κάτι , φυσικά έκανα την ρύθμιση στο menu tou router, 
> 
> https://www.e-techshop.com/arrow-121...-siskeues.html


Παιζει ρολο και η κεραια κινητης που συνδεεσαι σε τι αποσταση ειναι, τι εμποδια εχεις μπροστα οπως επισης και αν πολλοι αλλοι παραγοντες. 
Παρολα αυτα θα πρεπει να δεις το σημα σε db για να καταλαβεις τι ακριβως γινεται. 




> Το σήμα δεν το βλέπεις με τις γραμμές αλλά μέσα από το interface στο πάνω μέρος πατάς με το ποντίκι πάνω στις γραμμές και βλέπεις ακριβώς.Εξωτερικά αν κοιτάς μόνο οτιδήποτε πάνω από 46 είναι 3 γραμμές.


Αυτο ακριβως. 




> εγω της εχω παραγγειλει απο ebay οταν ερθουν θα σας γραψω τι διαφορα θα δω. Επισης αν γνωριζει κανεις απο εδω αν αληθευει ο τεχνικος που συνεργαζομαι μου ειπε οτι τα sma καλωδια εχουν τρελες απωλειες αν το καλωδιο ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο 20 εκατοστα


σωστα στα ειπε. απλα το "τρελες" απωλειες ειναι τελειως σχετικο με το πως το αντιλαμβανεται καποιος. Απλα σκεψου οτι καθε -3db εχουμε εξασθενιση του σηματος στο μισο. 
Οταν ομως δεν εχουμε καλο σημα...  θα βαλουμε μια εξωτερικη κεραια οπου η απολαβη της θα ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο τις απωλειες οποτε στο συνολο θα εχουμε κερδος.

----------


## dimyok

Σε οροφή δε βάζουν σε ιστό ; + 20 μέτρα καλώδιο στη καλύτερη περίπτωση

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι αυτά τα λεπτά και φθηνά, αλλά πολύ ακριβότερα με μικρές απώλειες. Αλλά και πάλι έχεις δει πουθενά 20 μέτρα καλώδιο RF; Μιλάμε για ύψος 7όροφης οικοδομής.

----------


## gmpu94

> Το σήμα δεν το βλέπεις με τις γραμμές αλλά μέσα από το interface στο πάνω μέρος πατάς με το ποντίκι πάνω στις γραμμές και βλέπεις ακριβώς.Εξωτερικά αν κοιτάς μόνο οτιδήποτε πάνω από 46 είναι 3 γραμμές.


Το έλεγξα το σήμα είναι 47 ( με 3 γραμμές). Το μέγιστο ποιο είναι;;;
Με κλειστά παντζούρια 39 ( με 2 γραμμές).

----------


## pier88

Είχα δει μέχρι 68,δεν ξέρω το μέγιστο.

----------


## dimyok

58 max σε μένα ταράτσα να βλέπει ουρανό προς πύργο Ρεθύμνου  .Μήπως έχει να κάνει με τον πύργο κινητής ?

----------


## griniaris

> 58 max σε μένα ταράτσα να βλέπει ουρανό προς πύργο Ρεθύμνου  .Μήπως έχει να κάνει με τον πύργο κινητής ?


φυσικα και παιζει σημαντικο ρολο η θεση της κινητης οπως και πολλοι αλλοι παραγοντες. To ανέφερα στο ποστ #2345




> Παιζει ρολο και η κεραια κινητης που συνδεεσαι σε τι αποσταση ειναι, τι εμποδια εχεις μπροστα οπως επισης και αν πολλοι αλλοι παραγοντες. 
> Παρολα αυτα θα πρεπει να δεις το σημα σε db για να καταλαβεις τι ακριβως γινεται.


Δεν υπαρχει μεγιστο αφου παιζει ρολο ποσο εκπεμπει η κινητη, ποσες απωλειες εχουμε μεχρι εμας, τι απολαβη εχει η κεραια μας, τι απωλειες εχουμε σε καλωδια-μηχανημα κλπ κλπ

Απλα προσπαθουμε να εχουμε το μεγαλυτερο δυνατο σε καθε περιπτωση.  Αν ειναι αρνητικο πχ -65db  τοτε προσπαθουμε να το παμε προς το μηδεν οσο μπορουμε.

----------


## pier88

> 58 max σε μένα ταράτσα να βλέπει ουρανό προς πύργο Ρεθύμνου  .Μήπως έχει να κάνει με τον πύργο κινητής ?


Μάλλον έχει να κάνει με την απόσταση από την κεραία του παροχου.Για λεπτομέρειες υπάρχουν εφαρμογές,έχω το NetMonster (Android).

- - - Updated - - -

Ξέρει κανένας ποσο καιρό κάνει να έρθει το ρούτερ από cosmote;

----------


## gordonas

Στο σημείο που θέλω να βάλω το speed booster το σήμα είναι εξαιρετικό. Στο παρελθόν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει το pocket wi-fi της COSMOTE με τα 50Gb και οι ταχύτητες ήταν εκπληκτικές. 60-70 download και 20-30 upload.

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου το download. Θέλω να κάνω live streaming εγώ ζωντανά από γήπεδα ποδοσφαίρου. Άρα μόνο το upload με νοιάζει. Τα 4-6 mbps με καλύπτουν. Όμως για να έχεις καλή ποιότητα μετάδοσης δεν πρέπει να πέφτεις καθόλου και ποτέ κάτω από 3-4 mbps γιατί τότε αρχίζουν τα σπασίματα στην εικόνα.

Έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος να κάνει αυτός live streaming με speed booster. Όχι να βλέπει Netflix, kodi κτλ. Να μεταδίδει αυτός live streaming;

Από αυτά που διάβασα δεν πιστεύω ότι θα λειτουργήσει αξιόπιστα για αυτό που θέλω. Ελπίζω όμως να το έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος και να μου πει την εμπειρία του.

----------


## gmpu94

> Μάλλον έχει να κάνει με την απόσταση από την κεραία του παροχου.Για λεπτομέρειες υπάρχουν εφαρμογές,έχω το NetMonster (Android).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ξέρει κανένας ποσο καιρό κάνει να έρθει το ρούτερ από cosmote;


Ξέρεις να διαβάσεις το screenshot ;
(Ένα router παλιά, το έφερε το πορτα-πορτα, και σε μια μέρα, νομίζω, ενεργοποίηση του 4G).

----------


## pier88

> Ξέρεις να διαβάσεις το screenshot ;
> (Ένα router παλιά, το έφερε το πορτα-πορτα, και σε μια μέρα, νομίζω, ενεργοποίηση του 4G).


Από τα λίγα που ξέρω λογικά θα έχεις καλές ταχύτητες,πιάνεις 2 μπάντες και το snr είναι καλό.πόσα mbps πιάνεις με το κινητό,έχεις δοκιμάσει;

----------


## gmpu94

Η πάνω είναι με ανοιχτό το wifi του κινητού.
Αυτή εδώ έκλεισα το wifi

----------


## pier88

Το speedtest πόσο σου βγάζει;;

----------


## gmpu94

Αυτό το κινητό είναι Huawei, 120 download, kai 8 upload

Θα ανεβασω και από Samsung, αλλά το wifi κλειστό( :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

Από Samsung με κλειστό το WiFi ;;

----------


## pier88

Τι σύνδεση έχεις και πόσο σου βγαζει με το booster,είσαι ευχαριστημένος;

----------


## gmpu94

Σύνδεση vdsl 50. Me speedport plus είχα 30 download, 3 upload.
Me booster 50 έως 80 download, δεν είναι σταθερό,, και 5 έως 8 upload.
Αν ξέρεις να διαβάσεις τα screen shot,,  H. ,, όποιος από το forum ξέρει ;;

----------


## puntomania

Σε μένα καλά πάει... 50/5 δουλεύει περίπου.... βέβαια τα έχω όλα ξεχωριστά... οπότε απ το booster έβαλα το μαιλ...και τις κάμερες... που θέλουν καλό upload... και τα υπόλοιπα τα άφησα να παίρνουν από όλες τις γραμμές μαζί. Ακόμα και στο 10ημερο που εξαντλω τα 100... μου κάνει δουλειά στο setup μου.

Πέστε ότι έχετε μια γραμμή 15/5 με 6.75 μήνα... μια χαρά ειναι

----------


## emskan

Καλησπέρα, με πήραν τηλέφωνο από cosmote και μου πρόσφεραν το home speed booster στα 6,74€.
Αυτή την στιγμή έχω άθλια adsl από 3-5 ανάλογα τα κέφια της γραμμής, με σύνηθες συγχρονισμό γύρω στα 4, οπότε το home speed booster φαίνεται καλή λύση...

Τσεκάροντας το σήμα από το κινητό (έχω άλλη εταιρεία) βλέπω πως στα διαθέσιμα δίκτυα μου δείχνει το cosmote 4G. Βρήκα και μια κάρτα cosmote και την έβαλα στο τηλέφωνο αλλά το σήμα που παίρνω είναι 2G ή 3G (αναλόγως το σημείο) και αυτό στην καλύτερη με -83db. Μόνο σε κάποιο σημείο εξωτερικά του σπιτιού κλείδωσε σε lte αλλά και πάλι για δευτερόλεπτα.

Οπότε βάσει τα παραπάνω ξεχνάω απλά (και) το speed booster ή μήπως το modem που δίνουν έχει καλύτερη κεραία και έχω ελπίδες;
Και κάτι άλλο, με εξωτερική κεραία θα δω βελτίωση στο σήμα ή οι απώλειες από 4-5 μέτρα καλώδιο θα μηδενίσουν το όποιο κέρδος;

----------


## puntomania

> Καλησπέρα, με πήραν τηλέφωνο από cosmote και μου πρόσφεραν το home speed booster στα 6,74€.
> Αυτή την στιγμή έχω άθλια adsl από 3-5 ανάλογα τα κέφια της γραμμής, με σύνηθες συγχρονισμό γύρω στα 4, οπότε το home speed booster φαίνεται καλή λύση...
> 
> Τσεκάροντας το σήμα από το κινητό (έχω άλλη εταιρεία) βλέπω πως στα διαθέσιμα δίκτυα μου δείχνει το cosmote 4G. Βρήκα και μια κάρτα cosmote και την έβαλα στο τηλέφωνο αλλά το σήμα που παίρνω είναι 2G ή 3G (αναλόγως το σημείο) και αυτό στην καλύτερη με -83db. Μόνο σε κάποιο σημείο εξωτερικά του σπιτιού κλείδωσε σε lte αλλά και πάλι για δευτερόλεπτα.
> 
> Οπότε βάσει τα παραπάνω ξεχνάω απλά (και) το speed booster ή μήπως το modem που δίνουν έχει καλύτερη κεραία και έχω ελπίδες;
> Και κάτι άλλο, με εξωτερική κεραία θα δω βελτίωση στο σήμα ή οι απώλειες από 4-5 μέτρα καλώδιο θα μηδενίσουν το όποιο κέρδος;


δηλαδή και με 3g... αν πάρεις 10-15mbps... άσχημα θα σου είναι?

----------


## 8anos

> Καλησπέρα, με πήραν τηλέφωνο από cosmote και μου πρόσφεραν το home speed booster στα 6,74€.
> Αυτή την στιγμή έχω άθλια adsl από 3-5 ανάλογα τα κέφια της γραμμής, με σύνηθες συγχρονισμό γύρω στα 4, οπότε το home speed booster φαίνεται καλή λύση...
> 
> Τσεκάροντας το σήμα από το κινητό (έχω άλλη εταιρεία) βλέπω πως στα διαθέσιμα δίκτυα μου δείχνει το cosmote 4G. Βρήκα και μια κάρτα cosmote και την έβαλα στο τηλέφωνο αλλά το σήμα που παίρνω είναι 2G ή 3G (αναλόγως το σημείο) και αυτό στην καλύτερη με -83db. Μόνο σε κάποιο σημείο εξωτερικά του σπιτιού κλείδωσε σε lte αλλά και πάλι για δευτερόλεπτα.
> 
> Οπότε βάσει τα παραπάνω ξεχνάω απλά (και) το speed booster ή μήπως το modem που δίνουν έχει καλύτερη κεραία και έχω ελπίδες;
> Και κάτι άλλο, με εξωτερική κεραία θα δω βελτίωση στο σήμα ή οι απώλειες από 4-5 μέτρα καλώδιο θα μηδενίσουν το όποιο κέρδος;


Ρώτα αν ισχύει δοκιμαστική περίοδος (νομίζω 14 ημερών για τηλεπωλησεις).
Αν ναι το παίρνεις δοκιμάζεις και το επιστρέφεις αν δεν δουλεύει.

----------


## emskan

> δηλαδή και με 3g... αν πάρεις 10-15mbps... άσχημα θα σου είναι?


Καθόλου άσχημα φυσικά! Απλά από την άλλη  σκέφτομαι...
Πληρώνω adsl έως 24 και πιάνω 4 στην ίδια τιμή που ο άλλος πιάνει 15+.
Πληρώνω cosmote tv και δεν μπορώ να δω τα on demand, σωστά το replay tv και γενικά ότι έχει να κάνει με το internet λόγω ταχύτητας.
Και τώρα θα πληρώσω και ένα ποσό (όσο κι αν είναι αυτό) για έως 60 και θα έχω πάλι το 1/4;




> Ρώτα αν ισχύει δοκιμαστική περίοδος (νομίζω 14 ημερών για τηλεπωλησεις).
> Αν ναι το παίρνεις δοκιμάζεις και το επιστρέφεις αν δεν δουλεύει.


Αν τελικά το αποφασίσω μάλλον έτσι θα το κάνω.

----------


## gmpu94

Είχαν γράψει σε προηγούμενα posts, ότι με σύνδεση adsl, είχαν βελτίωση.
Αλλά το COSMOTE tv, νομίζω δεν έφτιαχνε με το booster,, δεν θυμάμαι τι είχαν γράψει,,,  ψαξτο ..

----------


## puntomania

> Καθόλου άσχημα φυσικά! Απλά από την άλλη  σκέφτομαι...
> Πληρώνω adsl έως 24 και πιάνω 4 στην ίδια τιμή που ο άλλος πιάνει 15+.
> Πληρώνω cosmote tv και δεν μπορώ να δω τα on demand, σωστά το replay tv και γενικά ότι έχει να κάνει με το internet λόγω ταχύτητας.
> Και τώρα θα πληρώσω και ένα ποσό (όσο κι αν είναι αυτό) για έως 60 και θα έχω πάλι το 1/4;


εγώ πληρώνω έως 24 και πιάνω 24, συνδρομητική tv στην Ελλάδα είναι για μένα απλά πεταμένα λεφτά, όσο για το έως 60... χμμμ σε μένα συνήθως παίζει στα 45 ( σκέτο το booster )... έχω δει και 70αρια ή και 15αρια όμως... 

ξέρεις... το θέμα ίντερνετ είναι ανάλογα τις ανάγκες του καθενός... εγώ πχ το χρειάζομαι 4 μήνες επαγγελματικά και 8 μήνες προσωπικά στην ουσία γιατί έχω εποχική δουλειά. για να μπορώ να έχω την ταχύτητα που θέλω... απλά πληρώνω διπλάσια και τριπλάσια από αυτόν που είναι στο δίπλα χωριό από μένα.

οπότε βάλε κάτω τις ανάγκες σου... ώστε να ξέρεις τι θες.

δηλαδή όταν καίγεσαι για ταχύτητα... θα πάρεις 1-2-3-5-10 γραμμές μέχρι να στάσεις εκεί που θες... τόσο απλό είναι το θέμα, έτσι και αλλιώς... χωρίς να μπει το χέρι στην τσέπη.. τίποτα δεν γίνετε!!!

----------


## pier88

Έχω παραγγείλει το speedbooster εδώ και 5 μέρες κι από τότε δεν έχω καμμία ενημέρωση!!!

----------


## dimyok

Το δις εξαμαρτείν ουκ αντρός σοφού   :Razz:  Μετα πάλι θα βρίζεις  ότι δε δουλεύει .

----------


## pier88

> Το δις εξαμαρτείν ουκ αντρός σοφού   Μετα πάλι θα βρίζεις  ότι δε δουλεύει .


Από τότε που το επέστρεψα μετράω σχεδόν καθημερινά τη κεραία της κινητής και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.Πιστευω μία χαρά θα δουλεύει.

----------


## gmpu94

> Έχω παραγγείλει το speedbooster εδώ και 5 μέρες κι από τότε δεν έχω καμμία ενημέρωση!!!


Πάρε τηλέφωνο στο 13888, ακόμα και αν δεν συνδεθείς στο αρμόδιο τμήμα, σε ανακατευθυνουν- παραπέμπουν αυτοί. Το μέγιστο που περίμενα από ΟΤΕ είναι 10 μέρες, αλλά θα έρθει σίγουρα,, τα στέλνανε από αποθήκη του Γερμανού από Αθήνα.

----------


## pier88

> Πάρε τηλέφωνο στο 13888, ακόμα και αν δεν συνδεθείς στο αρμόδιο τμήμα, σε ανακατευθυνουν- παραπέμπουν αυτοί. Το μέγιστο που περίμενα από ΟΤΕ είναι 10 μέρες, αλλά θα έρθει σίγουρα,, τα στέλνανε από αποθήκη του Γερμανού από Αθήνα.


Πήρα τηλ/νο 13888 και μου είπαν ότι έχει κολλήσει στον τομέα της κινητής κι οτι υπάρχει κάποιο συστημικό πρόβλημα.Μαλλον με έχουν μπανάρει από την προηγουμενη φορά που το είχα και τους είχα τρελάνει στις βλάβες,χαχα.

----------


## puntomania

> Από τότε που το επέστρεψα μετράω σχεδόν καθημερινά τη κεραία της κινητής και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.Πιστευω μία χαρά θα δουλεύει.


μα το πρόβλημα που ειχε...ήταν ο bonding server...και οχι η κάθε κεραία!!!

----------


## pier88

> μα το πρόβλημα που ειχε...ήταν ο bonding server...και οχι η κάθε κεραία!!!


Ο bonding server ήταν ένα γενικο πρόβλημα κάποια στιγμή που εμένα δε με επηρέασε και πολύ γιατί μου έδωσαν κωδικούς demo κι έπαιζε καλά,το θέμα μου ήταν με την κεραία τοπικά.

----------


## dimyok

Tι τους είπες για να το κάνουν αυτό ;

----------


## pier88

> Tι τους είπες για να το κάνουν αυτό ;


Έδωσα 20 βλάβες σε 1 μήνα!

----------


## dimyok

Εμένα ακόμα χ@σμενο με έχουν ούτε στη γραπτή φόρμα δεν έχουν απαντήσει 3 βδομάδες .... Μου είχαν παρουσιάσει ένα μηνιαίο λογαριασμό 120 ευρό.

----------


## pier88

> Εμένα ακόμα χ@σμενο με έχουν ούτε στη γραπτή φόρμα δεν έχουν απαντήσει 3 βδομάδες .... Μου είχαν παρουσιάσει ένα μηνιαίο λογαριασμό 120 ευρό.


Τα ίδια με όλους,εμένα μου χρέωσαν το ρούτερ 120€,μιλούσα στο chat σήμερα μου λένε περίμενε να σε ενημερώσουμε και μετά από ώρα αποχωρησε από το chat χωρίς να μου πει κουβεντα.

----------


## dimyok

Αποκλείεται να σου χρέωσαν μόνο το HA τόσο. 1 χρόνο δέσμευση τώρα ; Σε μένα ήταν και  2

----------


## gmpu94

Μπήκα στο app  mycosmote, και είχε λογαριασμό 4,74 τα οποία τα πλήρωσα. Τι είναι αυτά τα 120€.

----------


## pier88

> Αποκλείεται να σου χρέωσαν μόνο το HA τόσο. 1 χρόνο δέσμευση τώρα ; Σε μένα ήταν και  2


122 ευρό μου έχουν χρεώσει γιά το ρούτερ,ήταν σύνολο 194 και μου είπαν να πληρώσω τα 72 που είναι το πρόγραμμά μου (dplay-xl) και τα άλλα να τα αγνοήσω.

----------


## dimyok

> Μπήκα στο app  mycosmote, και είχε λογαριασμό 4,74 τα οποία τα πλήρωσα. Τι είναι αυτά τα 120€.


Αυτά έρχονται μετά το 6μηνο αφού πέσεις στη φάκα  :Razz:  .  + ένα αγγούρι δώρο αν σε ταλαιπωρούν μήνες

----------


## pier88

Για την ακρίβεια για μη επιστροφή HA35 με χρέωσαν 97.561€+24%=121€ περίπου.Η δέσμευση για τώρα που μου είπαν είναι για 1 χρόνο με 6.70.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτά έρχονται μετά το 6μηνο αφού πέσεις στη φάκα  .  + ένα αγγούρι δώρο αν σε ταλαιπωρούν μήνες


Δε πέφτεις σε καμία φάκα,όταν επιστρέφεις εξοπλισμό ζητάς απόδειξη παράδοσης και είσαι οκ.

----------


## dimyok

Τσούζει το hybrid  :Razz:  To sercom είχα κρατήσει γιατί το χω ερωτευτεί αλλά γμαει με το bat. drain  :Laughing:

----------


## puntomania

το 120αρι περίπου μου το ειχαν χρεώσει και σε μένα οταν το ειχα κόψει... αλλα μετά από κάνα 4μηνο τα αφαίρεσαν κτλ.

----------


## gmpu94

> Για την ακρίβεια για μη επιστροφή HA35 με χρέωσαν 97.561€+24%=121€ περίπου.Η δέσμευση για τώρα που μου είπαν είναι για 1 χρόνο με 6.70.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Δε πέφτεις σε καμία φάκα,όταν επιστρέφεις εξοπλισμό ζητάς απόδειξη παράδοσης και είσαι οκ.


οταν επιστρεφεις εξοπλισμο,  δεν ειναι τοσο η αποδειξη παραδοσης,,  αλλα οπως μου ειπε η υπαλληλος στον οτε τρικαλων, αφου σκαναρε το entry 2i,,  { μου ειχε ερθει sms να το παραδωσω,  αλλιως θα μου το χρεωναν }, Αφαιρειται απο τον λογαριασμο σου.  στο plus,  το ειχα 2 βδομαδες με το huawei,  πηρα τηλεφωνο στο 13888,  και μου ειπαν :  δεν στο χρεωσαν,  να το παραδωσεις το συντομοτερο δυνατον,  και θορυβηθηκα και το επομενο πρωινο  πηγα στο οτε και το παρεδωσα,  και πηρα την αποδειξη, μονον router, φορτιστη μου ζητησαν,  ειχαν μια κουτα γεματα επιστροφες,  και ρωτησα για ανακυκλωση πανε,  και η απαντηση της :  μαλλον.

----------


## griniaris

> οταν επιστρεφεις εξοπλισμο,  δεν ειναι τοσο η αποδειξη παραδοσης,,  αλλα οπως μου ειπε η υπαλληλος στον οτε τρικαλων, αφου σκαναρε το entry 2i,,  { μου ειχε ερθει sms να το παραδωσω,  αλλιως θα μου το χρεωναν }, Αφαιρειται απο τον λογαριασμο σου.  στο plus,  το ειχα 2 βδομαδες με το huawei,  πηρα τηλεφωνο στο 13888,  και μου ειπαν :  δεν στο χρεωσαν,  να το παραδωσεις το συντομοτερο δυνατον,  και θορυβηθηκα και το επομενο πρωινο  πηγα στο οτε και το παρεδωσα,  και πηρα την αποδειξη, μονον router, φορτιστη μου ζητησαν,  ειχαν μια κουτα γεματα επιστροφες,  και ρωτησα για ανακυκλωση πανε,  και η απαντηση της :  μαλλον.


χωρις αποδειξη οτι τον παρεδωσες... την πατησες. ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ .

----------


## emskan

Τελικά το παράγγειλα σήμερα στα 6,74€. Σε ερωτήσεις μου και στις δύο φορές που μίλησα (με διαφορετικά άτομα) έλαβα τις παρακάτω απαντήσεις (με αμφότερη αποδοχή ηχογράφησης της συνομιλίας).

- Αν δεν μείνω ικανοποιημένος μπορώ να το επιστρέψω χωρίς πρόστιμο και χωρίς κάποια χρέωση σε 14 ημέρες (από την ενεργοποίηση), αφού προσπαθήσουν πρώτα οι τεχνικοί να βρουν κάποια λύση για βελτίωση σήματος/ταχύτητας.

- Σε περίπτωση πρόωρης διακοπής το πέναλτι είναι 4 ή 5 πάγια των 6,74€.

- Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τα δεδομένα και για το cosmote tv (on demand και replay tv)

- Το συμβόλαιο του σταθερού μου λήγει τον Απρίλιο του 2020, αν δεν ανανεώσω ή αλλάξω πάροχο συνεχίζω να το έχω στην ίδια τιμή για όσο ακόμα διαρκεί το συμβόλαιο μου και να το δουλεύω ανεξάρτητα από την adsl.

- Τον παλιό εξοπλισμό τον επιστρέφω για αποφυγή χρέωσης.

Αυτά από το 13888.

Κάτι άλλο τώρα. Όσοι χρησιμοποιείτε εξωτερική κεραία (είτε πάνω στο modem είτε εξωτερικά), έχετε δει βελτίωση;

----------


## venejo

> - Σε περίπτωση πρόωρης διακοπής το πέναλτι είναι 4 ή 5 πάγια των 6,74


Αυτό ισχύει δηλαδη για οποιαδήποτε στιγμή το κόψεις μέσα στο συμβολαιο;

----------


## emskan

> Αυτό ισχύει δηλαδη για οποιαδήποτε στιγμή το κόψεις μέσα στο συμβολαιο;


Συγκεκριμένα μου είπε ότι "...δεν ισχύει ένα συγκεκριμένο ποσό για πρόωρη διακοπή αλλά αυτό βγαίνει αναλογικά. Αν π.χ. διακόψετε μετά από ένα χρόνο θα πληρώσετε 4-5 πάγια των 6,74€"

----------


## gmpu94

Τον παλιό τον εξοπλισμό τον παρέδωσα, και Φυσικά πήρα αποδείξεις, τις δινουν από τον ΟΤΕ κλπ.
Κεραία έχω στο παράθυρο με βεντούζες, δεν προσφέρει τίποτα, ταχύτητα 50~ 80 download, δεν είναι σταθερή.
Από το interface πατώντας στις κεραίες δείχνει μέγιστο σε μένα 47, ένας είπε είχε 68, το όριο δεν ξέρω πιο είναι.
Αν κλείσω τα παντζούρια ταχύτητα 39, sto interface και δύο γραμμές σήμα , από τρις ανοιχτά παντζούρια.
Εγώ κατοικώ μέσα στα Τρίκαλα, δεν ξέρω αν στην ύπαιθρο μπορεί να προσφέρει.

----------


## pier88

> Συγκεκριμένα μου είπε ότι "...δεν ισχύει ένα συγκεκριμένο ποσό για πρόωρη διακοπή αλλά αυτό βγαίνει αναλογικά. Αν π.χ. διακόψετε μετά από ένα χρόνο θα πληρώσετε 4-5 πάγια των 6,74€"


Η δέσμευση γιά πόσο καιρό ειναι;Εμένα τη προηγούμενη εβδομάδα που το παράγγειλα μου είπαν γιά 1 χρόνο.

----------


## emskan

Ξέχασα να το αναφέρω 2 χρόνια η δέσμευση.

----------


## pier88

> Ξέχασα να το αναφέρω 2 χρόνια η δέσμευση.


Οτι να ναι λένε στον καθένα!

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτό με το cosmote tv νομίζω οτι δεν ισχύει.

- - - Updated - - -

Εντωμεταξύ το χω παραγγείλει πριν μια εβδομάδα και δεν έγινε τίποτα,δεν εχω καμία ενημέρωση παρόλο που μου είπαν θα το έχω σε 3 εργάσιμες.

----------


## emskan

Εμένα μου είπαν παραλαβή την ερχόμενη Πέμπτη.

Αυτό με την cosmote tv έχω διαβάσει και εγώ πως δεν ισχύει... αλλά άσε την ηχογράφηση να βρίσκεται.... σε περίπτωση...

----------


## DoSMaN

Παιδιά καλημέρα...

Τώρα το παρατήρησα ότι το booster "πέθανε"...
Δεν ανάβει καν το λαμπάκι του δικτύου κινητής...

Του έκανα και επανεκκίνηση και τίποτα...
Λέτε να φταίει η κεραία;;;

----------


## macro

Καντου ρεσετ.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Παιδιά καλημέρα...
> 
> Τώρα το παρατήρησα ότι το booster "πέθανε"...
> Δεν ανάβει καν το λαμπάκι του δικτύου κινητής...
> 
> Του έκανα και επανεκκίνηση και τίποτα...
> Λέτε να φταίει η κεραία;;;





> Καντου ρεσετ.




Αυτό βγάζει μέσα από το router...

Edit :

Τελικά μετά από 3-4 restart επανήλθε...
Το σήμα είναι πραγματικά τα μαύρα του τα χάλια αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι είναι μέχρι να επανέλθει η κεραία στα φυσιολογικά της...

----------


## macro

Καντου ρεσετ απο το κουμπι πισω.........

----------


## DoSMaN

> Καντου ρεσετ απο το κουμπι πισω.........


Δε μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό γιατί του έχω κάνει αρκετές ρυθμίσεις για mac address filtering και άλλα δικτυακά κλπ και δε μπορώ να κάτσω να τα ξαναπερνάω όλα αυτά...
Θα το κάνω ως έσχατη λύση αν δω ότι παραμένει έτσι για αρκετές μέρες...

----------


## gmpu94

Κάνε backup τις ρυθμίσεις, ώστε να τις restore.

----------


## DoSMaN

Τα καλύτερα έρχονται σε αυτούς που περιμένουν...
Έφτιαξε μετά από λίγο μόνο του...
Πλέον 2 γραμμές από τις 3... όπως ήταν δηλαδή!

----------


## dimyok

Πόσο λέει availiable bandwidth στο Bonding ?

----------


## DoSMaN

> Πόσο λέει availiable bandwidth στο Bonding ?


Μηδέν λέει αλλά δουλεύει κανονικά όπως θα έπρεπε...

----------


## gmpu94

Στο interface πάτα στα βελάκια, τι αριθμό δείχνει ;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Στο interface πάτα στα βελάκια, τι αριθμό δείχνει ;


Πρώτη φωτογραφία από πάνω αριστερά...
Από μέσα από το router είναι...

Αν εννοείς για το σήμα το έβαλα πιο πάνω σε άλλη φωτογραφία πριν έλεγε 41, τώρα λέει 42

----------


## gmpu94

Για το σήμα εννοούσα. Σε μένα είναι 39, και άλλες φορές 47. Ένας εδώ στο νήμα είχε 68, και το μέγιστο δεν ξέρω πιο είναι.

----------


## striker10

> - Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τα δεδομένα και για το cosmote tv (on demand και replay tv)


ΔΕΝ ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος.... Δε χανεις τιποτα βεβαια να δοκιμασεις κ να μας πεις

----------


## pier88

Μου ήρθε σε μήνυμα σήμερα:ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗΣ ΑΠΟΘΕΜΑΤΩΝ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΥ, ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ COSMOTE HOME SPEED BOOSTER. 
ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΚ ΝΕΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΥ ΣΑΣ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ.
Μάλλον δεν υπάρχει ρούτερ!!

----------


## dimyok

6 μήνες σε αχρηστία είναι  :Razz:   Μπήκα και στο https://ps.otenet.gr να δω τι services έχω με τους  κωδικούς VDSL50  

και βγάζει OTENET OnDSL Home S6 ΑΟΡΙΣΤΟΥ !!!!!!!! Τι σκ@τα συμβαίνει άλλη υπηρεσία δε βγάζει ούτε με το Κωδικό Πελάτη . Έψαχνα να απενεργοποιησω το Fon όπως έκαναν τα παιδιά .

----------


## puntomania

> 6 μήνες σε αχρηστία είναι   Μπήκα και στο https://ps.otenet.gr να δω τι services έχω με τους  κωδικούς VDSL50  
> 
> και βγάζει OTENET OnDSL Home S6 ΑΟΡΙΣΤΟΥ !!!!!!!! Τι σκ@τα συμβαίνει άλλη υπηρεσία δε βγάζει ούτε με το Κωδικό Πελάτη . Έψαχνα να απενεργοποιησω το Fon όπως έκαναν τα παιδιά .


για το fon... δεν μπαίνεις στο ps.otenet.gr.... αλλα στο mycosmote!!!

----------


## dimyok

Σωστός το έχω κλείσει από εκεί  . Αλλα ήθελα να δω τι γίνεται από  ps.otenet.gr γιατί δε μου παιρνει τα Κωδικός Πελάτη και Συνθηματικό Πελάτη 
Και βγαζει οτι τα username και password που εχω μεσα στο modem ειναι για τη παλια υπηρεσια  adsl πριν πολλα χρονια που μας ειχαν με αοριστου adsl in a box

----------


## emskan

Στο ps.otenet.gr μάλλον βγάζει σε όλους το "OTENET OnDSL Home S6 ΑΟΡΙΣΤΟΥ".
Είναι το site που μπαίναμε παλιά για να ενεργοποιήσουμε την σύνδεσή μας, πλέον δεν χρειάζεται και για αυτό μάλλον έχει εγκαταληφθεί από την cosmote, χωρίς όμως και να απενεργοποιηθεί όπως και θα έπρεπε.
Έτσι κι αλλιώς την αλλαγή password, username που σου "προσφέρει" σαν υπηρεσία μπορείς να την κάνεις κι αλλιως.

----------


## dimyok

Σωστο και αυτο . Βασικα καλωδιακο προβλημα ειναι γιατι τα CRC Errors καθε βραδυ εκτινασονται τσαμπα το παραψαχνω . Και σε μενα το διαθεσιμο bandwidth στο bonding 0 δειχνει τωρα. Σε 4 ωρες uptime 
CRC Errors 118450
FEC Errors  49083
SNR (Down/Up)
7.7 / 16.0
 dB
Attenuation (Down/Up)
14.0 / 17.0

----------


## emskan

Για τα CRC errors ζήτα να σου κάνουν έναν έλεγχο/καθαρισμό/επανεκκίνηση στη γραμμή σου.
Είχα και εγώ το ίδιο θέμα και μετά από παααρα πολλά τηλέφωνα στο 13888 μου το έφτιαξαν.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μου ήρθε σε μήνυμα σήμερα:ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗΣ ΑΠΟΘΕΜΑΤΩΝ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΥ, ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ COSMOTE HOME SPEED BOOSTER. 
> ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΚ ΝΕΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΥ ΣΑΣ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ.
> Μάλλον δεν υπάρχει ρούτερ!!


Και σε μένα το ίδιο σήμερα. Μια μέρα πριν από την υποτιθέμενη παραλαβή...

Η πλάκα είναι ότι χτες τους πήρα τηλέφωνο να μου δώσουν το tracking number για να συννενοηθώ με τα ΕΛΤΑ και μου απαντάει ο "έξυπνος": "Δεν έχει βγει ακόμα το tracking number, αλλά θα παραλάβετε την Πέμπτη. Αύριο θα σας έρθει μύνημα με το tracking..." 

Φοβούνται να πουν "Δεν έχουμε ρουτερ";

----------


## pier88

> Για τα CRC errors ζήτα να σου κάνουν έναν έλεγχο/καθαρισμό/επανεκκίνηση στη γραμμή σου.
> Είχα και εγώ το ίδιο θέμα και μετά από παααρα πολλά τηλέφωνα στο 13888 μου το έφτιαξαν.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Και σε μένα το ίδιο σήμερα. Μια μέρα πριν από την υποτιθέμενη παραλαβή...
> 
> ...


Άντε να περιμενουνε να φερουν ρούτερ,αν γίνει καμία επιστροφή θα το δώσουν σε μας.

----------


## dimyok

Το δικο μου αν παρεις καηκες . αν θελει δουλευει μια στο μηνα  :Razz:

----------


## gmpu94

Όταν πήρα το router, πριν έναν μήνα, τα καλώδια ήτανε χύμα μέσα, δεν είχε τα χαρτόνια όπου κουμπωνουν τα καλώδια. Υπέθεσα ότι είναι από επιστροφή, στο σπίτι το είδα, αλλά δεν έκανα τίποτα,, δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούσα να κάνω οτιδήποτε,, και καλά δουλεύει, με πιθανότητα 99% να είναι από επιστροφή.

----------


## pier88

> Το δικο μου αν παρεις καηκες . αν θελει δουλευει μια στο μηνα


Τα ρούτερ δεν εχουν πρόβλημα,αν έχει να δώσει η κεραία της κινητής δινει αν δεν έχει μη περιμένεις να δουλέψει.

- - - Updated - - -

Μου έκαναν δώρο πριν από λίγο 200 λεπτά + 500 mb στο κινητό μου,μάλλον επειδή δεν έχουν ρούτερ!!!

----------


## dimyok

Εχω modαρει και τις κεραιες αλλο  δε μπορω να κανω . Μη χαιρεσαι ληγουν σε μια βδομαδα ;  :Razz:

----------


## pier88

> Εχω modαρει και τις κεραιες αλλο  δε μπορω να κανω . Μη χαιρεσαι ληγουν σε μια βδομαδα ;


Σε 2 εβδομάδες.

----------


## emskan

Πάντως στο 13888 δεν γνωρίζουν και πολλά πράγματα. Εξυπηρέτηση πελατών σου λέει μετά...

Τους πήρα σήμερα τηλέφωνο για το αν μπορώ να πάω σε κάποιο κατάστημα και να πάρω το μόντεμ μόνος μου.
Η απάντηση, εν ολίγης της τρομερής εξυπηρέτησης πελατων, ήταν να πάρω τηλέφωνο σε καταστήματα (μέχρι να βρω κάποιο που το έχει) και να τους ρωτήσω αν μπορούν να το περάσουν στο σύστημα!

----------


## griniaris

> Πάντως στο 13888 δεν γνωρίζουν και πολλά πράγματα. Εξυπηρέτηση πελατών σου λέει μετά...
> 
> Τους πήρα σήμερα τηλέφωνο για το αν μπορώ να πάω σε κάποιο κατάστημα και να πάρω το μόντεμ μόνος μου.
> Η απάντηση, εν ολίγης της τρομερής εξυπηρέτησης πελατων, ήταν να πάρω τηλέφωνο σε καταστήματα (μέχρι να βρω κάποιο που το έχει) και να τους ρωτήσω αν μπορούν να το περάσουν στο σύστημα!


Δεν γνωριζουν πολλα. σε αυτο συμφωνουμε.  Γνωριζουν καποια βασικα . Γιαυτο και εχουν προσληφθει. 
Να κανουν διαχειριση της κλησης. Να εξυπηρετουν σε καποιο θεμα αν ειναι εντος του βεληνεκους τους. Να προωθουν στο αρμοδιο τμημα κλπ κλπ 


Πως γινεται να εχουν γνωση για το αποθεμα εξοπλισμου σε καθε καταστημα? Δεν εχουν προσβαση σε αυτα.

Οπως δεν γνωριζουν για θεματα firmware που ανεφερε καποιος αλλος συμφορουμιτης.  

Μακαρι να υπηρχε τροπος ΕΝΑΣ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΣ να ειχε προσβαση σε ολα τα θεματα και να ειχε όλες τις απαντησεις .

----------


## pier88

> Πάντως στο 13888 δεν γνωρίζουν και πολλά πράγματα. Εξυπηρέτηση πελατών σου λέει μετά...
> 
> Τους πήρα σήμερα τηλέφωνο για το αν μπορώ να πάω σε κάποιο κατάστημα και να πάρω το μόντεμ μόνος μου.
> Η απάντηση, εν ολίγης της τρομερής εξυπηρέτησης πελατων, ήταν να πάρω τηλέφωνο σε καταστήματα (μέχρι να βρω κάποιο που το έχει) και να τους ρωτήσω αν μπορούν να το περάσουν στο σύστημα!


Τελικά είναι έλλειψη ρούτερ το πρόβλημα;Πότε θα λυθεί;

----------


## emskan

> Δεν γνωριζουν πολλα. σε αυτο συμφωνουμε.  Γνωριζουν καποια βασικα . Γιαυτο και εχουν προσληφθει. 
> Να κανουν διαχειριση της κλησης. Να εξυπηρετουν σε καποιο θεμα αν ειναι εντος του βεληνεκους τους. Να προωθουν στο αρμοδιο τμημα κλπ κλπ 
> 
> 
> Πως γινεται να εχουν γνωση για το αποθεμα εξοπλισμου σε καθε καταστημα? Δεν εχουν προσβαση σε αυτα.
> 
> Οπως δεν γνωριζουν για θεματα firmware που ανεφερε καποιος αλλος συμφορουμιτης.  
> 
> Μακαρι να υπηρχε τροπος ΕΝΑΣ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΣ να ειχε προσβαση σε ολα τα θεματα και να ειχε όλες τις απαντησεις .


Αρα:
1) Αφού ρώτησα κάτι "εκτός του βεληνεκούς" θα έπρεπε να με συνδέσει με κάποιον εντός του βεληνεκούς της ερώτησης μου.

2)Κάλεσα την "εξυπηρέτηση πελατών" της cosmote και όχι τον Γιώργο, τον Κώστα...
Δεν είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα το τι γνωρίζουν και το αν γνωρίζουν. Είμαι πελάτης, έκανα μια απλή ερώτηση (προς Θεού, όχι κάτι παράλογο) και περίμενα μια εξίσου απλή απάντηση. Ένα ναι ή όχι θα με κάλυπτε κατ' αρχάς.

3) Στην τεχνική υποστήριξη δεν γνωρίζουν για θέματα firmware;

4)Δεν περιμένω προφανώς από έναν υπάλληλο να έχει " όλες τις απαντήσεις".
Απλά να δικαιολογεί την ύπαρξη του τμήματος που εργάζεται, δηλαδή της Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών.
Και υπάρχουν αρκετοί που το κάνουν και με το παραπάνω στην cosmote, απλά θέλει λίγο τύχη να πέσεις σε κάποιον τέτοιο!

Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## dimyok

δε ξερουν οχι για firmware - τι ειναι αυτο ?  αλλα και τιποτα αλλο βασικο περα απο το σκονακι . Οπως και στους αλλους παροχους δηλαδη γτπ . 3 τεχνικοι μου χουν τυχει που "δε ασχολουνται με το H35 "

----------


## pier88

> δε ξερουν οχι για firmware - τι ειναι αυτο ?  αλλα και τιποτα αλλο βασικο περα απο το σκονακι . Οπως και στους αλλους παροχους δηλαδη γτπ . 3 τεχνικοι μου χουν τυχει που "δε ασχολουνται με το H35 "


Με το HA35 ασχολείται ενα τμήμα της κινητής,μη περιμένετε από το 13888 να ξέρουν.

----------


## griniaris

> Αρα:
> 1) Αφού ρώτησα κάτι "εκτός του βεληνεκούς" θα έπρεπε να με συνδέσει με κάποιον εντός του βεληνεκούς της ερώτησης μου.


Σαφως . Αν δεν ηξερε την απαντηση (η οποια θα επρεπε ομως να ειναι εντος των πλαισιων του καταναλωτη) τοτε θα επρεπε να σε συνδεσει. Αν δεν το εκανε ηταν λαθος.




> 2)Κάλεσα την "εξυπηρέτηση πελατών" της cosmote και όχι τον Γιώργο, τον Κώστα...
> Δεν είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα το τι γνωρίζουν και το αν γνωρίζουν. Είμαι πελάτης, έκανα μια απλή ερώτηση (προς Θεού, όχι κάτι παράλογο) και περίμενα μια εξίσου απλή απάντηση. Ένα ναι ή όχι θα με κάλυπτε κατ' αρχάς.


Η εξυπηρετηση εχει "ετοιμες" απαντησεις και δεν αποκλινουν πολυ απο αυτες. (συνηθως) .




> 3) Στην τεχνική υποστήριξη δεν γνωρίζουν για θέματα firmware;


Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο αυτο. ασχολουνται με θεματα του στυλ.. δεν συγχρονιζει ....  δεν εχω τηλεφωνο κλπ κλπ.  
Ολα τα πιο εξειδικευμενα και πολυ προχωρημενα τεχνικα θεματα δεν θα τα αναλυσουν. Ισως δεν ξερουν...ισως δεν θελουν.... ισως δεν πρεπει.




> 4)Δεν περιμένω προφανώς από έναν υπάλληλο να έχει " όλες τις απαντήσεις".
> Απλά να δικαιολογεί την ύπαρξη του τμήματος που εργάζεται, δηλαδή της Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών.
> Και υπάρχουν αρκετοί που το κάνουν και με το παραπάνω στην cosmote, απλά θέλει λίγο τύχη να πέσεις σε κάποιον τέτοιο!


Το οτι καποιοι ειμαστε πιο απαιτητικοι και γνωστες  δεν σημαινει ομως οτι θα πρεπει να μας απανταει το αναλογο τμημα σε καθε μας ερωτηση.
Ο σκοπος της εξυπηετησης ειναι να λυσει ταχιστα ενα προβλημα του κοινου πελατη. 

Εννοειται φιλικα...  :Smile:

----------


## fanisp

Kαλησπερα παιδια, 

Νέος στο θέμα  :Smile:  Έχω έρθει από Αμερική για τα καλοκαίρια και έβαλα cosmote με το booster (στην Νεα Υορκη εχω 1gbps upload/download) οποτε η διαφορα ειναι αισθητη. 
Που ακριβώς μπορώ να τσεκάρω τη συνολική ταχύτητα που παίρνω. μαζί με το mobile booster? απο το 13888 μου λενε οτι δεν μπορω να το δω? ισχυει αυτο? Θελω να δω αν κανει καποια αισθητη διαφορα η οχι. 

Επίσης το signal του 4g δεν ειναι καλο. Υπαρχει δυνατοτητα. καπως να το αυξησω με κεραια? καλα. καταλαβα? Αλλα πρεπει να ειναι εξωτερικη στην ταρατσα σωστα? 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## puntomania

> Kαλησπερα παιδια, 
> 
> Νέος στο θέμα  Έχω έρθει από Αμερική για τα καλοκαίρια και έβαλα cosmote με το booster (στην Νεα Υορκη εχω 1gbps upload/download) οποτε η διαφορα ειναι αισθητη. 
> Που ακριβώς μπορώ να τσεκάρω τη συνολική ταχύτητα που παίρνω. μαζί με το mobile booster? απο το 13888 μου λενε οτι δεν μπορω να το δω? ισχυει αυτο? Θελω να δω αν κανει καποια αισθητη διαφορα η οχι. 
> 
> Επίσης το signal του 4g δεν ειναι καλο. Υπαρχει δυνατοτητα. καπως να το αυξησω με κεραια? καλα. καταλαβα? Αλλα πρεπει να ειναι εξωτερικη στην ταρατσα σωστα? 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας.





μεγάλε... αν ήρθες απο 1gbps upload/download..οτι και βάλεις... σαν dial-up θα σου φαίνεται!!!   :ROFL:

----------


## griniaris

> μεγάλε... αν ήρθες απο 1gbps upload/download..οτι και βάλεις... σαν dial-up θα σου φαίνεται!!!



Για browse και social media δεν θα δει διαφορα αν εχει μια vdsl 50 και πανω. 

Μονο στο καθαρο download φαινεται  η διαφορα. και στο youtube θα εχει καλο buffer.

----------


## pier88

Παιδιά,παρέλαβε κανένας εξοπλισμό αυτή τη βδομάδα;Τι γίνετε με τα ρούτερ;

----------


## emskan

"Θα ενημερωθούμε με νεότερο μήνυμα για την ημερομηνία παραλαβής..."

Χτες πέρασα από ένα κατάστημα cosmote και ρώτησα αν μπορούν να μου το δώσουν αυτοί το ρούτερ αλλά μου είπαν πως δεν γίνεται. Θα έπρεπε να πάω εξ αρχής σε αυτούς να κάνω την αίτηση και να το πάρω άμεσα!!!

Δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο αυτές τις μέρες αλλά θα πάρω το 13888 να ακυρώσω την αίτηση και θα πάω να το πάρω από κατάστημα αν μέχρι και την Δευτέρα δεν έχω ενημέρωση!

----------


## pier88

> "Θα ενημερωθούμε με νεότερο μήνυμα για την ημερομηνία παραλαβής..."
> 
> Χτες πέρασα από ένα κατάστημα cosmote και ρώτησα αν μπορούν να μου το δώσουν αυτοί το ρούτερ αλλά μου είπαν πως δεν γίνεται. Θα έπρεπε να πάω εξ αρχής σε αυτούς να κάνω την αίτηση και να το πάρω άμεσα!!!
> 
> Δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο αυτές τις μέρες αλλά θα πάρω το 13888 να ακυρώσω την αίτηση και θα πάω να το πάρω από κατάστημα αν μέχρι και την Δευτέρα δεν έχω ενημέρωση!


Κι εγώ αυτό σκεφτόμουν αλλά από κατάστημα δεν θα μας δωσουν την ίδια προσφορά πιστεύω.

----------


## emskan

> Εχω modαρει και τις κεραιες αλλο  δε μπορω να κανω .


Κεραίες έχεις βάλει εξωτερικές;

----------


## gordonas

> Κι εγώ αυτό σκεφτόμουν αλλά από κατάστημα δεν θα μας δωσουν την ίδια προσφορά πιστεύω.


Πήγα σήμερα το πρωί σε κατάστημα Cosmote (επαρχία) και δίνουν την προσφορά με τα 6€ κανονικά. Είχαν και speed booster διαθέσιμα, για isdn και pstn.

----------


## emskan

Σήμερα με ενημέρωσαν (πήρα ο ίδιος στο 13888) ότι αύριο παραλαμβάνω!

----------


## pier88

> Σήμερα με ενημέρωσαν (πήρα ο ίδιος στο 13888) ότι αύριο παραλαμβάνω!


Κι εμένα μου ήρθε μήνυμα ότι ενεργοποιήθηκε,άρα παραλαμβάνω κι εγώ.

----------


## pier88

Εβαλα το booster σήμερα στη γραμμή μου,πρώτες εντυπώσεις καλές.Εχω adsl 24 και πιάνω 12mbps,με το booster έπιασα πριν λίγο 60 mbps.
Πρέπει να πω ότι ενώ είχα συμφωνήσει 6.70 τελική για 1 χρόνο το συμβόλαιο που μου έστειλαν γράφει 7.90 για 2 χρόνια(λογικά θα είναι +2 στον άλλο λογαριασμό,άρα σύνολο 9.90).

----------


## emskan

Εμένα θα μου το φέρει ο ταχυδρόμος αύριο γιατί δεν πέρασε σήμερα.

Από σήμα πως είσαι και σου δίνει αυτήν την ταχύτητα; Έχεις δει διαφορά σήματος στο μόντεμ σε σχέση με ένα κινητό στο ίδιο σημείο;

----------


## pier88

Το σήμα είναι στο 45 αλλά δεν έχει και τόσο σημασία.Αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι αν το έχω παράλληλα με την κεραία της κινητής έχει χαμηλότερο σήμα αλλά καλύτερο download,όταν το γυρίζω κάθετα προς την κεραία έχω καλύτερο σήμα (53) με χαμηλότερο download.Θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο πάντως.

----------


## dimyok

Δηλαδη ξαπλωτο παει 53 ενω πανω στη βαση του ορθιο οπως πρεπει να ειναι πεφτει ; Σου κοβει μπαλκονι απο πανω η βλεπει ουρανο ;

----------


## pier88

> Δηλαδη ξαπλωτο παει 53 ενω πανω στη βαση του ορθιο οπως πρεπει να ειναι πεφτει ; Σου κοβει μπαλκονι απο πανω η βλεπει ουρανο ;


Έτσι ακριβώς,πρέπει απλά να βρεις τη σωστή θέση χωρίς να δίνεις σημασία στο σήμα.Το έχω σε σοφίτα κι από πάνω κεραμοσκεπή,με κόβει ενα διόρωφο δίπλα που είναι προς την κεραία.
Έβαλα και εξωτερικές κεραίες και είχα λιγότερο σήμα!!!

----------


## gmpu94

....12mbps,με το booster έπιασα πριν λίγο 60 mbps....
Καλά είσαι , από 12 σε 60 Mbps.
Εγώ με την εξωτερική κεραία στο παράθυρο, τα ίδια,  η  , και χειρότερα. Ελπίζω σε κάποιο ενημέρωση λογισμικού, μήπως βελτιωθεί. Χωρίς booster 30, με 50 έως 80 Mbps,, δεν είναι σταθερή.

----------


## puntomania

> ....12mbps,με το booster έπιασα πριν λίγο 60 mbps....
> Καλά είσαι , από 12 σε 60 Mbps.
> Εγώ με την εξωτερική κεραία στο παράθυρο, τα ίδια,  η  , και χειρότερα. Ελπίζω σε κάποιο ενημέρωση λογισμικού, μήπως βελτιωθεί. Χωρίς booster 30, με 50 έως 80 Mbps,, δεν είναι σταθερή.


δηλαδή εσύ ήθελες να εισαι στα 80 συνέχεια εε??

----------


## dimyok

Εμενα παλι πανω σε vdsl απο 50 παει 30 και τρωει συνεχεια και data . Στη ADSL :  Απο 12 σε 60 Mbps θα εχει οσο του κρατησουν τα data της ογκοχρεωσης του μηνα . Μετα το δικο μου τρωει φρικη και κλεινει τελειως πεφτει παλι στα 12

----------


## emskan

Παρέλαβα σήμερα και το σύνδεσα!
Στο σημείο που είναι το σήμα είναι στην μια γραμμή και μέσα από το interface 30-32 (weak).
Παρόλο αυτά μου δίνει ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος 3,3-3,6 MB/sec από ftp ote. Στο peta.speedtest μου δείχνει 24-26Mpps.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν έχω πάνω την adsl δεν συνδυάζει τις δύο ταχύτητες παρά μόνο μου δίνει αυτήν της adsl και αυτό συμβαίνει είτε κατεβάζω κάτι, είτε παρακολουθώ κάτι, είτε κάνω speedtest.

----------


## pier88

> Παρέλαβα σήμερα και το σύνδεσα!
> Στο σημείο που είναι το σήμα είναι στην μια γραμμή και μέσα από το interface 30-32 (weak).
> Παρόλο αυτά μου δίνει ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος 3,3-3,6 MB/sec από ftp ote. Στο peta.speedtest μου δείχνει 24-26Mpps.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν έχω πάνω την adsl δεν συνδυάζει τις δύο ταχύτητες παρά μόνο μου δίνει αυτήν της adsl και αυτό συμβαίνει είτε κατεβάζω κάτι, είτε παρακολουθώ κάτι, είτε κάνω speedtest.


Με την adsl πάνω στις ρυθμίσεις bonding είναι όλα up;

----------


## dimyok

Την εκατσε .... σα και μενα δε δουλευει σωστα το bonding . Up θα του τα εχει αφου δουλευει το 4g αλλα δε συνδυαζει

----------


## emskan

UP όλα... 

Έτσι ακριβώς!

----------


## pier88

> Την εκατσε .... σα και μενα δε δουλευει σωστα το bonding . Up θα του τα εχει αφου δουλευει το 4g αλλα δε συνδυαζει


Κάποια ρύθμιση στη κεραία της κινητής φταίει.Πηρατε τηλ,τι σας λένε;

----------


## emskan

Τώρα θα πάρω. 

Upd: Ενώ είμαι στην αναμονή, δείχνει να έφτιαξε μόνο του!

Upd2: Μίλησα με την τεχνική υποστήριξη και έκανε και κάποιες ρυθμίσεις (στην κεραία :Wink:  και πλέον έχω καλύτερο σήμα. Συγχρονίζει από 29-32Mpps μόνο το 4G και δουλεύει και το bonding. Με την adsl πάνω παίρνω μέτρηση γύρω στα 35Mpps.
Οπότε όλα καλά!

----------


## Aosk

οταν ειχα το booster περσι τετοιο καιρο επερνα τηλ για βλαβη στην κινητη και αυτοι μου ελεγαν οτι φταιει  η σταθερη και πρεπει να ερθει τεχνικος να δουν την σταθερη !!!
εχουν βγαλει ακρη και μπορουν να ρύθμισουν τη κεραία της κινητής?

----------


## emskan

Εμένα φαντάσου με πήραν τηλέφωνο μόνοι τους το βραδάκι, να μου πουν πως έκαναν κάποιες ρυθμίσεις και αν έχω δει βελτίωση.

Πλέον με σήμα weak 29-30 έχω αυτά τα αποτελέσματα μόνο με 4G

https://www.speedtest.net/result/a/5168743298

----------


## panoc

Καλημερα να κανω μερικες ερωτησεις ;
1. Η υπηρεσια/μηχανημα μπορει να δουλεψει μονο του ; Δηλαδη να μη κανω bonding, να αφησω την υπαρχουσα τηλεφωνικη γραμμη μονη της οπως ειναι τωρα και αυτο να το συκδεσω μονο του σε εναν υπολογιστη ;
2. Εαν το παραπανω ισχυει, τι ταχυτητες upload εχει μονο του ; 

Με ενδιαφερει κυριως για streaming σε twitch/youtube ωστε να μην επιβαρυνεται η υπαρχουσα γραμμη.

----------


## emskan

1. Ναι

2. Θεωρητικά 5Mpps. (Στο λινκ από πάνω του speedtest το έχω μόνο του, χωρίς την adsl πάνω)

----------


## dimyok

> Κάποια ρύθμιση στη κεραία της κινητής φταίει.Πηρατε τηλ,τι σας λένε;


Σε βλαβη με εχουν στη Vdsl γραμμη γιατι ζητησα fastpath και με κατσαν σε 10 SNR ενω χαλασαν και τα τηλεφωνα  . Αλλα θα το δοκιμασω οταν παω στη dsl  να σαι καλα . Αν και νιωθω ενα χοντρο δουλεμα ποτε δεν ειπαν τιποτα να κανουν ρυθμιση για βελτίωση.

----------


## pier88

> Σε βλαβη με εχουν στη Vdsl γραμμη γιατι ζητησα fastpath και με κατσαν σε 10 SNR ενω χαλασαν και τα τηλεφωνα  . Αλλα θα το δοκιμασω οταν παω στη dsl  να σαι καλα . Αν και νιωθω ενα χοντρο δουλεμα ποτε δεν ειπαν τιποτα να κανουν ρυθμιση για βελτίωση.


Πιστεύω ότι θα δουλέψει όπως σου είπα.Για όσο σε έχουν σε βλάβη Καλό είναι να μην το κάνεις.

----------


## dimyok

Απο το Δεκεμβρη που το πηρα σε βλαβη ειμαι . Μονιμη βλαβη και παει Αυγουστος  :Razz:  Μετα θα αρχισουν οι βροχες και θα παει αλλη βλαβη στη βλαβη ω βλαβη αλλα τουλαχιστο παιζει το 4G  :Razz:

----------


## Aosk

με vdsl 50 μπορει να δουλεψει  το booster?
εδω και λιγες μερες στον ελεγχο διαθεσημοτητας οτε μου λεει 

Έως 200 Mbps	Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο.	Επικοινωνία
Έως 100 Mbps	Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο.	Επικοινωνία
Έως 50 Mbps	Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο.	Επικοινωνία

----------


## venejo

> με vdsl 50 μπορει να δουλεψει  το booster?
> εδω και λιγες μερες στον ελεγχο διαθεσημοτητας οτε μου λεει 
> 
> Έως 200 Mbps	Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο.	Επικοινωνία
> Έως 100 Mbps	Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο.	Επικοινωνία
> Έως 50 Mbps	Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο.	Επικοινωνία


Για 50άρα VDSLτο δίνουν σίγουρα.
Για τις άλλες δε γνωρίζω.

----------


## Dodolo

> Για 50άρα VDSLτο δίνουν σίγουρα.
> Για τις άλλες δε γνωρίζω.


Το δίνουν μέχρι και για 50άρα.
Για 100 και 200 όχι.

----------


## gmpu94

Me vdsl 50, εμένα από 30 που είχα, τώρα δίνει 50 ~80 Mbps, Δεν είναι σταθερο!!.

----------


## pier88

Γιά καποιο λόγο το speedbooster μου δίνει 30 mbps upload!!

----------


## dimyok

Και εμενα 10 mbps αλλα χ@στηκα τι να το κανω download θελω  ... Κοιτα μη το χρεωνουν με το κιλο γιατι εχουμε και ογκοχρεωση . Σε αλλους που το ζητανε για streaming δε δινουν  :Razz:

----------


## puntomania

> Γιά καποιο λόγο το speedbooster μου δίνει 30 mbps upload!!


...μια χαρά το βρίσκω!!!

----------


## ellessar

Γεια σας.

Λόγω της μεγάλης απόστασης από το ΑΚ και της έλλειψης πλάνου αναβάθμισης των ΚΑΦΑΟ στην περιοχή μου, αποφάσισα τελικά να έρθω στον ΟΤΕ για το speedbooster. Το πήρα επιτόπου από κατάστημα Γερμανός με την προσφορά 6,74€ για 24 μήνες.

Η χρήση του internet που κάνω είναι κυρίως online gaming και δευτερευόντως netflix, κτλ.  

Πρώτες ενυπώσεις, προς τη θετική κατεύθυνση:

-Κατ' αρχάς με αφήνει να δουλέυω χωριστά την adsl γραμμή με ένα παλιό modem του ΟΤΕ, ώστε να την κρατήσω για το gaming.

-Στο ΗΑ35 δέν κούμπωσα καλώδιο τηλεφώνου ούτε για dsl, ούτε για VOIP.  Σήμα excellent (65) και στο speedtest παίρνω διάφορα αποτελέσματα από 6/3 έως (κυρίως) 20/5 Mbps. Όταν όμως κάνω αληθινά download π.χ. updates για games βλέπω ταχύτητες από 2 έως 3,5 MB/s. Ίσως θα περίμενα καλύτερη ταχύτητα, αλλά μπροστά στα 3 Mbps που δίνει η adsl, ήδη νοίωθω βασιλιάς! Περιττό να πω ότι σε 3 μέρες ήδη έχω καταναλώσει 40 GB οπότε θα δω και την συμπεριφορά του μετά το κλείδωμα της ταχύτητας.

Δοκιμάζοντας το online gaming έχω τις εξής μετρήσεις (για LoL):
-adsl με τον παλιό πάροχο ~68ms (fastpath)
-adsl με το παλιό modem του ΟΤΕ ~93 ms (interleaved) (έχω κάνει αίτηση για fastpath, αλλά λόγω speedbooster περνάει από το τεχνικό τμήμα δε γίνεται επιτόπου)
-speedbooster μόνο με 4G ~95 ms
-speedbooster adsl + 4G δεν το δοκίμασα, αλλά στο speedtest μου έβγαζε ping 125 ms, όταν στα άλλα μόνα τους δίνει κάτω από 30 ms.

Μια ερώτηση είναι αν μπορώ να παρακάμψω τον bonding server για το 4G, μήπως πάρω λίγο καλύτερα αποτελέσματα; Όταν ξετίκαρα την επιλογή δεν μου δούλεψε, Έχει κανείς προπσαθήσει;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το δίνουν μέχρι και για 50άρα.
> Για 100 και 200 όχι.


Σίγουρο αυτό; Μιας και οι ethernet (gigabit) το σηκώνουν..αλλά τερματίζει το wifi του..300N νομίζω..υποτίθεται μέχρι 70-80Mbps.. Αλλά στα 2.4Ghz ακόμα και με 40Mhz, με το congestion που υπάρχει στα 2.4Ghz άμα πιάσεις 40Mbps θα είναι θαύμα...
Άμα κάποιος τώρα το ζητήσει υπ'ευθύνη του για χρήση με ethernet και δικό του A.P με καλύτερο wifi... :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Γιά καποιο λόγο το speedbooster μου δίνει 30 mbps upload!!


Από app κινητού αν είναι, όπως έχει αναφερθεί κ πιο πίσω νομίζω..παίζει να είναι bug του app..
Παλαιότερα όμως κ εγώ που το είχα, σπάνια όποτε το θυμόταν μου έδινε κανα +14άρι στο up..πολύ λίγες φορές βέβαια..

----------


## pier88

> Από app κινητού αν είναι, όπως έχει αναφερθεί κ πιο πίσω νομίζω..παίζει να είναι bug του app..
> Παλαιότερα όμως κ εγώ που το είχα, σπάνια όποτε το θυμόταν μου έδινε κανα +14άρι στο up..πολύ λίγες φορές βέβαια..


Οι μετρήσεις μου είναι πάντα απο pc με καλώδιο.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Οι μετρήσεις μου είναι πάντα απο pc με καλώδιο.


Τότε το άλλο..



> *  Αρχικό μήνυμα από GregoirX23  *  
> Παλαιότερα όμως κ εγώ που το είχα, σπάνια όποτε το θυμόταν μου έδινε κανα +14άρι στο up..πολύ λίγες φορές βέβαια..


Τώρα γιατί το κάνει...ίσως κάνουν τπτ δοκιμές-αναβαθμίσεις-ρυθμίσεις εκείνες τις ώρες και φεύγει προσωρινά ο κόφτης;  :What..?:

----------


## mihalis19

Παλιά η υπηρεσία για εμένα ήταν πολύ καλή .  Πλέον έχω τεράστια προβλήματα. Έχω και με το adsl  επειδή ειμαι 2 χλμ από καμπίνα και με το  booster. 
Συγκεκριμένα έχω πολύ συχνά ping spikes . Κανονική μέτρηση σε cosmote server 8ms και ανά διάστημα τα στα spikes πηγαίνει 60. 

Όμως και το booster Δεν πάει καλά .  Πολύ συχνά δεν πιάνει ταχύτητα μένει πολύ χαμηλά σε speedtest. Παλιά έπιανε 30 τώρα 15 και σπάνια 20. Επίσης είχα σταθερο  upload 5 και τώρα κατεβαίνει πολύ συχνά κάτω από 2. Το σήμα είναι όπως και παλιότερα 42db . Έχει να προτείνει κάποιος κάτι για το booster;
Επίσης τελικά έχουμε κάποια αλλαγή στις κεραίες?μπορώ να βαλω εξωτερικές στις υποδοχες που Έχει?
Γενικά με νοιαζει να βρω καλύτερο upload. Το down Δεν με νοιάζει

----------


## pier88

> Παλιά η υπηρεσία για εμένα ήταν πολύ καλή .  Πλέον έχω τεράστια προβλήματα. Έχω και με το adsl  επειδή ειμαι 2 χλμ από καμπίνα και με το  booster. 
> Συγκεκριμένα έχω πολύ συχνά ping spikes . Κανονική μέτρηση σε cosmote server 8ms και ανά διάστημα τα στα spikes πηγαίνει 60. 
> 
> Όμως και το booster Δεν πάει καλά .  Πολύ συχνά δεν πιάνει ταχύτητα μένει πολύ χαμηλά σε speedtest. Παλιά έπιανε 30 τώρα 15 και σπάνια 20. Επίσης είχα σταθερο  upload 5 και τώρα κατεβαίνει πολύ συχνά κάτω από 2. Το σήμα είναι όπως και παλιότερα 42db . Έχει να προτείνει κάποιος κάτι για το booster;
> Επίσης τελικά έχουμε κάποια αλλαγή στις κεραίες?μπορώ να βαλω εξωτερικές στις υποδοχες που Έχει?
> Γενικά με νοιαζει να βρω καλύτερο upload. Το down Δεν με νοιάζει


Λοιπόν,άκου τι έκανα εγώ.Κατεβασα ένα αρχείο 5 gb από:http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/
Με internet download manager άφησα το αρχείο να κατεβαινει κι όσο κατέβαινε άλλαζα θέση στο ρούτερ και παρακολουθούσα την ταχύτητα.Βρήκα το τέλειο σημείο γιά μένα και κόλλησα το ρούτερ πάνω στο γραφείο με ταινία να μην κουνηθεί.Εχω adsl 13 mbps και έπιασα με αυτό τον τρόπο 72 mbps δλδ τερμάτισε,δεν πάει άλλο,+60 mbps το ανώτερο δίνει το booster.

----------


## emskan

Καλημέρα,
Να πω και εγώ τις εντυπώσεις μου μετά από σχεδόν μία εβδομάδα χρήση.

Σήμα δεν έχω καλό (από 28-33). Σε speedtest μου δείχνει από 25-35 και κατεβάζω από 2,2-3,5 ανάλογα

Ο αποκωδικοποιητής του cosmote tv δεν μπορεί να πάρει internet από 4G παρά μόνο από dsl. Αυτό για μένα είναι πρόβλημα μιας και είχα ταχύτητα adsl γύρω στα 4 και τώρα έχει πέσει στα 2 με αποτέλεσμα να μην δουλεύει ούτε το replay tv. Για ondemand δεν το συζητώ, ούτε πριν, ούτε τώρα.
Οπότε έβαλα σε ένα παλιό modem την adsl και πάνω σε αυτό μόνο τον αποκωδικοποιητή έστω για το replay tv.

Αλλάζοντας θέση στο μόντεμ παρατήρησα πως αν και βρήκα σήμα 38 μου έδωσε λιγότερη ταχύτητα από ότι στο σήμα 28!

Τα 100Gb φτάνουν για ένα 10ημερο μετά βίας.

Αν το κρατήσω θα πρέπει να αποδεχτώ πως θα πληρώνω έξτρα 6,74€ τον μήνα για μια γραμμή 15Mbps τα 2/3 του μηνα, την στιγμή που αν θα είχα τα μισά από αυτό που πληρώνω για να έχω με την adsl (έως 24), πιθανόν να μην το έψαχνα καθόλου.

Είναι τελείως διαφορετικό να έχω vdsl 30 ή 50 και εις γνώση μου να θέλω (λόγω αναγκών) να πάω 80 ή 100 ή να αυξήσω το upload, με το για να έχω ένα αξιοπρεπές internet (για το οποίο ήδη πληρώνω) να πρέπει να πληρώσω παραπάνω! (Αυτό είναι που με "τσατίζει" και σκέφτομαι να το γυρίσω πίσω!

Τα θέματα αυτά τα έχω αναφέρει στην cosmote και περιμένω επικοινωνία τους, ώστε να αποφασίσω τελικά αν θα το κρατήσω.

----------


## zeppelin

Το homezone όντως επιβάλλεται και ισχύει; Η απόσταση που με ενδιαφέρει είναι Αθήνα Κρήτη.

Η περιοχή πως δηλώνεται; Αν έχω εγώ εναν κοσμοτε φίλο στα 15 χλμ είμαι ίδια περιοχή;;

----------


## pier88

Είπα να δοκιμάσω τις εξωτερικές κεραίες άλλη μία φορά,δεν δουλεύουν!Κάποια στιγμή βάλε,βγαλε δούλεψαν αλλα δεν κρατησε πολυ,έπιανε 60 σήμα γιά 5 λεπτά και μετά έπεφτε μονο του στο 28,ξεβιδωμα,βίδωμα πάλι στο 60!Μπορεί να φταίνε οι συγκεκριμένες κεραίες μπορεί όχι δεν έχω άλλες να δοκιμάσω.Καποιος που να δοκίμασε να μας πει τις εντυπώσεις του;

----------


## puntomania

τα Lan ports 100αρια ή 1000αρια είναι?

----------


## emskan

100άρια

----------


## manospcistas

Οι θύρες του HA35 είναι Gigabit. More info

----------


## GregoirX23

Έχει αναφερθεί ξανά εδώ ότι είναι 1000άρες. +Tο είχα γράψει και πρόσφατα στη πίσω σελίδα.. :Wink: 

*Spoiler:*




			 Η εικόνα από τα One Key Diagnostics (Maintain)..

----------


## puntomania

και μένα γιατί να πάει μόνο μέχρι 100!!!! χμμμμμμ

----------


## GregoirX23

> και μένα γιατί να πάει μόνο μέχρι 100!!!! χμμμμμμ
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Δοκίμασε άλλο καλώδιο..π.χ cat5e +... Νομίζω & αν θυμάμαι καλά το καλώδιο που έχει στο κουτί το ha35 είναι με 4 καλώδια και όχι με 8...ίσως και για αυτό να έχεις μόνο 100...αν χρησιμοποιείς αυτό..
Η δοκίμασε άλλο Pc, Η κάτι με άλλη κάρτα δικτύου..
Τέλος τράβα κανα ρεσετ στο ρούτερ..
Δεν θέλω να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο...προς το παρόν..

----------


## puntomania

> Δοκίμασε άλλο καλώδιο..π.χ cat5e +... Νομίζω & αν θυμάμαι καλά το καλώδιο που έχει στο κουτί το ha35 είναι με 4 καλώδια και όχι με 8...ίσως και για αυτό να έχεις μόνο 100...αν χρησιμοποιείς αυτό..
> Η δοκίμασε άλλο Pc, Η κάτι με άλλη κάρτα δικτύου..
> Τέλος τράβα κανα ρεσετ στο ρούτερ..
> Δεν θέλω να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο...προς το παρόν..


το καλώδιο...χμμμμ ναι το κίτρινο έχω.... στο mikrotik πάει....

θα τσεκάρω το καλώδιο...

----------


## pier88

> και μένα γιατί να πάει μόνο μέχρι 100!!!! χμμμμμμ


Κι εμένα μέχρι 100 γράφει.

----------


## DoSMaN

> το καλώδιο...χμμμμ ναι το κίτρινο έχω.... στο mikrotik πάει....
> 
> θα τσεκάρω το καλώδιο...





> Κι εμένα μέχρι 100 γράφει.


Τα καλώδιά σας είναι παιδιά...

----------


## emskan

Και εμένα "full" 100 γράφει, για αυτό το είπα. Καλώδιο έχω το δικό του!
Θα δοκιμάσω και με άλλο...

----------


## GregoirX23

Κοιτάξτε το καλώδιο σας αν είναι έτσι..αυτό είναι για 10/100... 
https://i.imgur.com/FnZXjRRm.png
https://i.stack.imgur.com/C9Q4jm.jpg

Η έτσι...αυτό μπορεί να σηκώσει 1000άρα αν είναι cat5e και πάνω..
https://c8.alamy.com/compes/mb86d1/r...at5-mb86d1.jpg
https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1Lvg9c...-terminals.jpg

Και πληροφορίες που στην ουσία λένε τα ίδια, 4σύρματα 10/100 & 8σύρματα ~1000...
https://networkengineering.stackexch...when-splitting
https://networkengineering.stackexch...ly-has-4-wires
https://superuser.com/questions/7012...ethernet-cable
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-di...ethernet-cable

Εγώ πάντως παραξενεύτηκα όταν είδα τέτοιο καλώδιο..ήξερα ότι γίνεται αυτή η μέθοδος...απλά δεν είχα συναντήσει τέτοιο μέχρι  πρόσφατα.. 
Δεν θυμάμαι 100% αν το κίτρινο που είχε το ha35 στο κουτί του ήταν αυτό με τα 4 σύρματα..αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτό ήταν..(με τόσα καλώδια μπερδεύεσαι λίγο), πράγμα που είναι λίγο παράξενο μιας και δεν κάνει για 1000, αν κάποιος μπορεί ας δει το καλώδιο που υπάρχει μέσα στο κουτί αν είναι έτσι.. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση δοκιμάστε ότι είπα στο προηγούμενο μνμ..μιας και σηκώνει 1000άρα το ha35 στο ethernet..

----------


## puntomania

καλώδιο για 1000αρι έχει.... εκτός αν έχει θέμα.. θα δοκιμάσω με άλλο.

----------


## GregoirX23

> καλώδιο για 1000αρι έχει.... εκτός αν έχει θέμα.. θα δοκιμάσω με άλλο.


Άρα λες ότι έχει αυτό με τα 8 σύρματα..
Κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να έχει θέμα για 1000άρι..
Το mikrotik είναι έτοιμο για 1000άρι; Μήπως τρέχει τπτ από εκεί; 
Τράβα κανα ρεσέτ, & δοκίμασε άλλο καλώδιο που να αναγράφει την κατηγορία του π.χ cat5e +πάνω..
Δοκίμασε το και μόνο του σε pc με 1000άρα κάρτα δικτύου να δεις..

----------


## pier88

Άλλαξα το καλώδιο που είχα με το κίτρινο που είχε μέσα το κουτί και τώρα είναι οκ.
Connected Full 1000Mbps

----------


## GregoirX23

> Άλλαξα το καλώδιο που είχα με το κίτρινο που είχε μέσα το κουτί και τώρα είναι οκ.
> Connected Full 1000Mbps


Το καλώδιο που είχε το κουτί μέσα, τελικά πόσα σύρματα είχε; 4 η 8;  :Thinking:

----------


## pier88

> Το καλώδιο που είχε το κουτί μέσα, τελικά πόσα σύρματα είχε; 4 η 8;


8 σύρματα είχε.Πρώτα είχα ένα με 4 σύρματα από παλιό ρούτερ.

----------


## sakisastra

2 ερωτησεις.1.Απο που στο ρουτερ μπορω να δω τα crc erros και το αν ειμαι σε fastpath?2.Μπορω να ορισω και πως μπορω να το κανω ayto,ενα παιχνιδι πχ να μην τραβαει καθολου απο το 4g και να δουλευει μονο με το dsl?

----------


## puntomania

Άλλαξα καλώδιο και πάλι στα 100 τρέχει... θα τσεκάρω την γραμμή απ την πρίζα μέχρι το patch panel... Μήπως είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα

----------


## emskan

Με αλλαγή καλωδίου συνδέθηκε όντως στα 1000.
Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση!

----------


## gmpu94

Άλλαξα και εγώ καλώδιο, και στο interfere δείχνει 1000.
Αλλά εγώ έχω download με το speed test 50 ~ 80 Mbps, υπάρχει περίπτωση να κατεβάσω με ταχύτητα 1000 Mbps ;
Oταν πήρα το router, στο σπίτι που το άνοιξα το κουτί, τα καλώδια ήτανε πεταμένα χύμα μέσα, δηλαδή δεν είχανε τα χαρτόνια, θήκες, όπου είναι τοποθετημένα σε άλλα router. Δηλαδή ήτανε από επιστροφή 100%, και το καλώδιο έχει τόσες γωνίες τσακισμένο, και το έχω για σύνδεση στο λάπτοπ.

----------


## jkoukos

Gigabit είναι η ταχύτητα επικοινωνίας στο εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο μεταξύ των συσκευών που το υποστηρίζουν.
Με το διαδίκτυο η ταχύτητα στην καλύτερη περίπτωση είναι όση του πακέτου που έχεις από τον πάροχο. Δεν υπάρχει βρεθεί τρόπος ακόμη σε αυτόν τον γαλαξία, να ξεπεράσεις την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης που σου δίνει ο πάροχος με αλχημείες.

----------


## griniaris

> Gigabit είναι η ταχύτητα επικοινωνίας στο εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο μεταξύ των συσκευών που το υποστηρίζουν.
> Με το διαδίκτυο η ταχύτητα στην καλύτερη περίπτωση είναι όση του πακέτου που έχεις από τον πάροχο. Δεν υπάρχει βρεθεί τρόπος ακόμη σε αυτόν τον γαλαξία, να ξεπεράσεις την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης που σου δίνει ο πάροχος με αλχημείες.


troll mode : ON



Off Topic



Κι ομως ο πιτσιρικας τα καταφερε . Τζαμπα κιολας. 

Διπλασιασε την  ταχυτητα του ιντερνετ. 



troll mode : OFF

----------


## jkoukos

Off Topic


		Αα, τον είχα ανακαλύψει τυχαία για πρώτη φορά πριν από 8-9 χρόνια. Μερικά χρόνια αργότερα κατάφερε να 4πλασιάσει την ταχύτητα μόνο πειράζοντας τα καλώδια. Εε, λογικά τώρα πρέπει να τρέχει με warp speed.

----------


## puntomania

> υπάρχει περίπτωση να κατεβάσω με ταχύτητα 1000 Mbps ;


μας τρολαρις τώρα έτσι?

----------


## sakisastra

2 ερωτησεις.1.Απο που στο ρουτερ μπορω να δω τα crc erros και το αν ειμαι σε fastpath?2.Μπορω να ορισω και πως μπορω να το κανω ayto,ενα παιχνιδι πχ να μην τραβαει καθολου απο το 4g και να δουλευει μονο με το dsl?

----------


## giannislas

Καλημερα
σημερα πειραζα το HA35 και βλεπω οτι υπαρχει η ρυθμιση για επιλογη κεραιας εσωτερικης η εξωτερικης στο μενου που παλαιοτερα σιγουρα δεν υπηρχε γιατι το εψαχνα αλλα δεν
αλλαξε σε ολους με καποιο update η απο το πολυ πειραγμα και ρυθμισεις κατι πατησα εγω και ξεκλειδωσε?

----------


## DoSMaN

> Καλημερα
> σημερα πειραζα το HA35 και βλεπω οτι υπαρχει η ρυθμιση για επιλογη κεραιας εσωτερικης η εξωτερικης στο μενου που παλαιοτερα σιγουρα δεν υπηρχε γιατι το εψαχνα αλλα δεν
> αλλαξε σε ολους με καποιο update η απο το πολυ πειραγμα και ρυθμισεις κατι πατησα εγω και ξεκλειδωσε?


Καλημέρα,

Έχει αναφερθεί σε κάποια από τις τελευταίες 10 σελίδες περίπου ότι σε κάποιους έγινε αναβάθμιση του Firmware και ξεκίνησε να δίνει τη συγκεκριμένη επιλογή.
Ωστόσο το αν όντως δουλεύει ή/και τι κεραίες πρέπει να βάλουμε για να παίξει σωστά, αυτό είναι άλλη κουβέντα...

----------


## GregoirX23

> 8 σύρματα είχε.Πρώτα είχα ένα με 4 σύρματα από παλιό ρούτερ.


Μήπως τυχαίνει να θυμάσαι από ποιο ρούτερ; Έχω κ εγώ ένα με 4 σύρματα κ δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ από που είναι..νόμιζα ότι ήταν από το ha35..

- - - Updated - - -




> 2 ερωτησεις.1.Απο που στο ρουτερ μπορω να δω τα crc erros και το αν ειμαι σε fastpath?2.Μπορω να ορισω και πως μπορω να το κανω ayto,ενα παιχνιδι πχ να μην τραβαει καθολου απο το 4g και να δουλευει μονο με το dsl?


Το ha35 δεν αναφέρει crc κλπ error δυστυχώς.. 
Το fastpath μιας και το ρούτερ δεν αναφέρει ούτε αυτό..μπορείς να το δεις με ping η speedtest σε server Ελλάδας, αν είναι κάτω από 10ms +- τότε είναι fastpath.. Όταν το τσεκάρεις αυτό η γραμμή δεν θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται.. 
Τις παραπάνω πληροφορίες μπορείς φυσικά να τις πάρεις και από κανα άλλο adsl2+/vdsl ρούτερ (αν έχεις) που τις αναφέρει.. 
Το βάζεις στη γραμμή βλέπεις αυτό που θες και ξαναβάζεις το ha35..   
Υπάρχει αν θυμάμαι καλά η δυνατότητα να ορίσεις ποια συσκευή θα βγαίνει από που..dsl η κινητή..
Για εφαρμογές αν γίνεται αυτό που λες δεν ξέρω..
Δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω παραπάνω γιατί δεν το έχω πια..ίσως κάποιος που το έχει θα μπορούσε να το κοιτάξει..

----------


## dimyok

Εγω το εχω off  δε θελω να το κοιταω  :Razz:  ετσι ειναι τουλαχιστο με το παλιο firmware . Εχει καμια κρυμμενη επιλογη SRA που ριχνει το συγχρονισμο πιο χαμηλα απο το Speedport ;

----------


## sakisastra

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημερα
> σημερα πειραζα το HA35 και βλεπω οτι υπαρχει η ρυθμιση για επιλογη κεραιας εσωτερικης η εξωτερικης στο μενου που παλαιοτερα σιγουρα δεν υπηρχε γιατι το εψαχνα αλλα δεν
> αλλαξε σε ολους με καποιο update η απο το πολυ πειραγμα και ρυθμισεις κατι πατησα εγω και ξεκλειδωσε?


μια χαρα δουλευει.Εγω εβαλα εξωτερικη κεραια και ειχε μεγαλη διαφορα στην περιπτωση μου.Απο 30-33 σημα πηγε στο 42-45

----------


## pier88

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> μια χαρα δουλευει.Εγω εβαλα εξωτερικη κεραια και ειχε μεγαλη διαφορα στην περιπτωση μου.Απο 30-33 σημα πηγε στο 42-45


Μπορείς να βάλεις ενα link να δούμε την κεραία;

----------


## sakisastra

> Μπορείς να βάλεις ενα link να δούμε την κεραία;


https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7412888/Konig-ANT-4G20-KN.html

- - - Updated - - -

Ζητησα να μου βαλουν την γραμμη σε fastpath και εχει πεσει το up στα 845 απο 1020 που ηταν,ειναι λογικο αυτο η εχω θεμα στην γραμμη?

----------


## pier88

> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7412888/Konig-ANT-4G20-KN.html
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ζητησα να μου βαλουν την γραμμη σε fastpath και εχει πεσει το up στα 845 απο 1020 που ηταν,ειναι λογικο αυτο η εχω θεμα στην γραμμη?


Τι σε νοιάζει αφού έχεις το upload του booster;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7412888/Konig-ANT-4G20-KN.html
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ζητησα να μου βαλουν την γραμμη σε fastpath και εχει πεσει το up στα 845 απο 1020 που ηταν,ειναι λογικο αυτο η εχω θεμα στην γραμμη?


To Fastpath μειώνει την ταχύτητα γενικά...

----------


## macro

Βασικα..... καμια σχεση το upload με το fastpath, 1024 και παλι επρεπε να εχει.

----------


## GregoirX23

Τα στατιστικά του ανθρώπου είναι μια χαρά για την απόσταση που έχει, το upload πλέον με fastpath +- αναμενόμενο..
Το μειωμένο up θα μπορούσε να είναι και από κάτι άλλο, αλλά αφού πριν ήταν 1020...δεν φαίνεται να παίζει κάτι.. 
Και ναι το fastpath κόβει λίγο ταχύτητα..αλλά αφού έχει το booster να συμπληρώνει, κερδίζει σε ping με το fastpath.. 
Αν χρειάζεται βέβαια χαμηλότερο ping..
Το snr 8.2 άραγε είναι φιξαρισμένο από αυτούς η κατρακύλησε μόνο του λόγω συνθηκών..για κάνε ένα restart και δες αν πάει 9..
Γενικά φαίνεται οκ..από όσες πληροφορίες μπορεί να μας δείξει το ha35..dont worry..
Παρατήρησε το και αν σου κάνει τπτ νερά με το fastpath βλέπουμε..

----------


## mihalis19

Κάποιος πιο πίσω ανέφερε ότι έβαλε κεραίες. Μπορείτε  να μου δωσετε  κάνα link τι κεραία πρέπει να πάρω? Επίσης πρέπει να πάρω 2 ? Γιατί έχει 2 υποδοχές. 
Και εμένα Έχει ενεργοποιηθεί Η επιλογή για εξωτερική παλιότερα δεν υπήρχε. 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## pier88

> Κάποιος πιο πίσω ανέφερε ότι έβαλε κεραίες. Μπορείτε  να μου δωσετε  κάνα link τι κεραία πρέπει να πάρω? Επίσης πρέπει να πάρω 2 ? Γιατί έχει 2 υποδοχές. 
> Και εμένα Έχει ενεργοποιηθεί Η επιλογή για εξωτερική παλιότερα δεν υπήρχε. 
> Ευχαριστώ


Οι εξωτερικές κεραίες είναι μπέρδεμα και θέλει ψάξιμο.Βασικά χρειάζεσαι 2 κεραίες 4g-lte full band(800-2600MHz) 2xSMA male.Υπάρχουν πολλές επιλογές σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες του κάθε χρήστη.

----------


## dimyok

Δε κανεις ΤΙΠΟΤΑ αν δε σου περασουνε τα ζωα το τελευταιο firmware αλλιως θα κλαις τα λεφτα σου

----------


## pier88

> Δε κανεις ΤΙΠΟΤΑ αν δε σου περασουνε τα ζωα το τελευταιο firmware αλλιως θα κλαις τα λεφτα σου


Αν δε κανω λάθος υπάρχει το τελευταιο firmware στη σελίδα της cosmote.

----------


## mihalis19

Όπως είπα σε εμένα έχει περάσει το update οπότε θα δοκιμάσω και αυτο

----------


## pier88

> Όπως είπα σε εμένα έχει περάσει το update οπότε θα δοκιμάσω και αυτο


Τι σύνδεση έχεις και τι download;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αν δε κανω λάθος υπάρχει το τελευταιο firmware στη σελίδα της cosmote.


Κανας φούρνος θα γκρεμίστηκε που ανέβασαν το τελευταίο..μέχρι κ λίγες εβδομάδες πριν είχαν ένα από τα πρώτα πανάρχαια fw..
Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι το παλιό fw που είχαν ξεχάσει στη σελίδα το HUAWEI_HA35_10_10V100R001C78B014_main_lte.bin ήταν 48,2mb, ενώ το τελευταίο HA35V100R019C00SPC002_DTEU001_main.bin είναι 28,2mb... 
Είχα συνηθίσει με τα updates να ανεβαίνει κάπως το size του update..αλλά φαίνεται ότι μπορεί να κατέβει κιόλας, τώρα να ναι μεγαλύτερη συμπίεση, αφαίρεση σε κάτι..who knows..αν δεν υπάρχει history change log..υγεία..

----------


## dimyok

Αρκει να μη τους κλειδωνει κανα location και πανε για μαλι και βγουνε κουρεμενοι  :Razz:

----------


## sakisastra

> Τα στατιστικά του ανθρώπου είναι μια χαρά για την απόσταση που έχει, το upload πλέον με fastpath +- αναμενόμενο..
> Το μειωμένο up θα μπορούσε να είναι και από κάτι άλλο, αλλά αφού πριν ήταν 1020...δεν φαίνεται να παίζει κάτι.. 
> Και ναι το fastpath κόβει λίγο ταχύτητα..αλλά αφού έχει το booster να συμπληρώνει, κερδίζει σε ping με το fastpath.. 
> Αν χρειάζεται βέβαια χαμηλότερο ping..
> Το snr 8.2 άραγε είναι φιξαρισμένο από αυτούς η κατρακύλησε μόνο του λόγω συνθηκών..για κάνε ένα restart και δες αν πάει 9..
> Γενικά φαίνεται οκ..από όσες πληροφορίες μπορεί να μας δείξει το ha35..dont worry..
> Παρατήρησε το και αν σου κάνει τπτ νερά με το fastpath βλέπουμε..


Το snr το εχουν μονιμα στο 8.Παιζει απο 7,9 εως 8,2 απο οτι εχω δει

- - - Updated - - -




> Τι σε νοιάζει αφού έχεις το upload του booster;


Το booster αν δεν κανω λαθος ανοιγει οταν φτανει στα ορια της η γραμμη.Αν παιζεις παιχνιδια online χρειαζετε το upload απο την dsl σου

- - - Updated - - -




> Κάποιος πιο πίσω ανέφερε ότι έβαλε κεραίες. Μπορείτε  να μου δωσετε  κάνα link τι κεραία πρέπει να πάρω? Επίσης πρέπει να πάρω 2 ? Γιατί έχει 2 υποδοχές. 
> Και εμένα Έχει ενεργοποιηθεί Η επιλογή για εξωτερική παλιότερα δεν υπήρχε. 
> Ευχαριστώ


https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7412888/Konig-ANT-4G20-KN.html
Αυτη εβαλα,την εβγλα στο μπαλκονι και μου εδωσε 10 μοναδες περισσοτερο σημα.Εχει καλωδιο 2.5 μετρα διπλο που κουμπωνει και στις 2 υποδοχες του ρουτερ

----------


## gmpu94

Εγώ μένω σε ισόγειο, φυσικά δεν γίνεται να βγει εκτός δωματίου.
Νομίζω δουλεύει και σε εσωτερική τοποθέτηση ;

----------


## pier88

> Εγώ μένω σε ισόγειο, φυσικά δεν γίνεται να βγει εκτός δωματίου.
> Νομίζω δουλεύει και σε εσωτερική τοποθέτηση ;


Πάρε μία γιά εσωτερικούς χώρους,εγώ λέω να δοκιμάσω αυτή:https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3296...287e3c00WTMlJZ

----------


## sakisastra

> Εγώ μένω σε ισόγειο, φυσικά δεν γίνεται να βγει εκτός δωματίου.
> Νομίζω δουλεύει και σε εσωτερική τοποθέτηση ;


Φυσικα και δουλευει και εσωτερικα,αλλα δεν ξερω ποσο μπορει να σε βοηθησει.Τωρα που ξανακοιταξα με την εσωτερικη κεραια πιανω 29 σημα και μολις το βαλω στην εξωτερικη μου δινει 43

----------


## pier88

> Φυσικα και δουλευει και εσωτερικα,αλλα δεν ξερω ποσο μπορει να σε βοηθησει.Τωρα που ξανακοιταξα με την εσωτερικη κεραια πιανω 29 σημα και μολις το βαλω στην εξωτερικη μου δινει 43


Το σήμα να ξέρετε δεν έχει και τόσο σημασία στην ταχύτητα,πιο πολύ μετράει η ποιότητα σήματος (snr)που δυστυχώς σε αυτό το ρούτερ δεν μπορούμε να τη δούμε.Ακόμα κι ένας πόντος δεξιά,αριστερά μπορεί να κάνει τη διαφορά.

----------


## emskan

Έτσι ακριβώς. Λίγο δεξιά λίγο αριστερα και με σήμα 29 μου δίνει 37-40Mbps max, με σύνηθες τα 32-35.

Για εξωτερική κεραία δεν το σκέφτομαι γιατί τα 100gb φεύγουν στην εβδομάδα ούτως ή άλλως.

----------


## shadowman

θέλω να βάλω speed booster ενώ είμαι συνδρομητής adsl basic στην Wind. Αυτό το διάστημα  λ-όγω τιμολογιακών αλλαγών από την  Wind-  νομίζω μπορώ να σπάσω άμεσα χωρίς κόστος το συμβόλαιο μου σε αυτούς .  Τι διαδικασία πρέπει να ακολουθήσω για να κάνω την διακοπή συμβολαίου , να μην χάσω τον αριθμό μου και να μεταβώ ομαλά χωρίς πονοκεφάλους και διαμάχες στον ΟΤΕ;

----------


## puntomania

> θέλω να βάλω speed booster ενώ είμαι συνδρομητής adsl basic στην Wind. Αυτό το διάστημα  λ-όγω τιμολογιακών αλλαγών από την  Wind-  νομίζω μπορώ να σπάσω άμεσα χωρίς κόστος το συμβόλαιο μου σε αυτούς .  Τι διαδικασία πρέπει να ακολουθήσω για να κάνω την διακοπή συμβολαίου , να μην χάσω τον αριθμό μου και να μεταβώ ομαλά χωρίς πονοκεφάλους και διαμάχες στον ΟΤΕ;


Ξεκινάς με μια αίτηση φορητότητας στον ΟΤΕ... βάλε λίγα Ντεπόν στην άκρη... Αφού περάσεις στον Μετά από κάνα 15ημερο... Κάνε αίτηση για το booster...

----------


## GregoirX23

> θέλω να βάλω speed booster ενώ είμαι συνδρομητής adsl basic στην Wind. Αυτό το διάστημα  λ-όγω τιμολογιακών αλλαγών από την  Wind-  νομίζω μπορώ να σπάσω άμεσα χωρίς κόστος το συμβόλαιο μου σε αυτούς .  Τι διαδικασία πρέπει να ακολουθήσω για να κάνω την διακοπή συμβολαίου , να μην χάσω τον αριθμό μου και να μεταβώ ομαλά χωρίς πονοκεφάλους και διαμάχες στον ΟΤΕ;


Ομαλά και χωρίς πονοκεφάλους δεν γίνονται αυτές οι δουλειές..υπομονή θέλει μπόλικη.. 
Με φορητότητα τον αριθμό σου δεν τον χάνεις..dont worry.. 
Αρχικά πρέπει να ενημερώσεις εγγράφως ότι κάνεις καταγγελία του συμβολαίου σου λόγω τιμολογιακών αλλαγών και ότι διατηρείς το δικαίωμα φορητότητας σε άλλο πάροχο το προσεχές διάστημα.. Μετά περιμένεις λίγες ημέρες... 
Προσοχή όμως να είσαι όντως εντός προθεσμίας και να σε καλύπτουν οι τιμολογιακές αλλαγές, μετά ότι και να λένε οι εταιρίες ακόμα και αν σου στείλουν ποινή διακοπής, στο τέλος το αφαιρούν και αν δεν το αφαιρέσουν ->εεττ και καθάρισες..
Μετά όπως αναφέρθηκε..αίτηση φορητότητας όπου αλλού θες..

Vdsl κάλυψη δεν έχεις αλήθεια; Για να μη μπαίνεις σε όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία..

----------


## qkostas

Καλημερα και πο εμενα. Σκεφτομαι να βαλω το speedbooster και θα ηθελα να με βοηθησετε. 
Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω adsl 24 χωρις δυνατοτητα για vdsl και πιανω 16 down 1 up. Στο σπιτι μου το σημα κινητης ειναι πολυ καλο. Επειδη χρησιμοποιω τη συνδεση κυριως για download ας πουμε πως μετα απο δεκα μερες καταναλωσω τα 100 gb. Η ταχυτητα down μου θα πεσει σε 16 +15 = 31 ή κατι αλλο? Με το upload μετα το δεκαημερο τι θα γινει θα εχω 1+5=6 ?

----------


## dimyok

Εμενα μολις φαει τα 100 πεφτει σε 16 δηλαδη κοβει τελειως το 4g και δεν εχω υπευθυνη απαντηση σε γραπτο αιτημα επιστροφης απο τον Ιουνιο . Οποτε ειναι οπως σου κατσει

----------


## pier88

> Εμενα μολις φαει τα 100 πεφτει σε 16 δηλαδη κοβει τελειως το 4g και δεν εχω υπευθυνη απαντηση σε γραπτο αιτημα επιστροφης απο τον Ιουνιο . Οποτε ειναι οπως σου κατσει


Δεν είναι όπως σου κάτσει,δίνει ADSL+15 mbps..Eμένα προσωπικά πιο πολύ με ενδιαφέρει αυτό παρά τα 100gb με full ταχύτητα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλημερα και πο εμενα. Σκεφτομαι να βαλω το speedbooster και θα ηθελα να με βοηθησετε. 
> Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω adsl 24 χωρις δυνατοτητα για vdsl και πιανω 16 down 1 up. Στο σπιτι μου το σημα κινητης ειναι πολυ καλο. Επειδη χρησιμοποιω τη συνδεση κυριως για download ας πουμε πως μετα απο δεκα μερες καταναλωσω τα 100 gb. Η ταχυτητα down μου θα πεσει σε 16 +15 = 31 ή κατι αλλο? Με το upload μετα το δεκαημερο τι θα γινει θα εχω 1+5=6 ?


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος μετά τα 100 gb, έχεις 15/5 + την adsl..

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμενα μολις φαει τα 100 πεφτει σε 16 δηλαδη κοβει τελειως το 4g και δεν εχω υπευθυνη απαντηση σε γραπτο αιτημα επιστροφης απο τον Ιουνιο . Οποτε ειναι οπως σου κατσει


Παλιά σου έκοβε τελείως την κινητή..τώρα υποτίθεται ότι έχει αλλάξει το σύστημα... 
Τι απάντηση περιμένεις ακριβώς; :Thinking:  Δεν σε καλύπτει η σελίδα τους η ότι υπάρχει εδώ; 
Αν τώρα περιμένεις κάποια συγκεκριμένη απάντηση και έχουν αργήσει να απαντήσουν, ξαναστείλε τους..η πάρε τηλέφωνο.. :What..?:

----------


## dimyok

Γιατι δε μου δουλευει το bonding μολις φαει τα 100 ποσο πιο απλα να το πω ;

----------


## nics

Μήπως κατάφερε κάποιος port forward μέσω της bonding IP του booster? Χρειάζομαι λόγω χαμηλής ταχύτητας dsl (3mbit) να μπορώ να συνδέομαι μέσω VPN από τη bonding ip (mikrotik πίσω από το speedbooster)

----------


## sakisastra

Αν καποιου του εχουν τελειωσει τα 100gb και δεν του κανει κοπο,ας ανεβασει ενα speedtest για να δουμε ποσο ταχυτητα δινει τελικα μετα το περας των 100gb

----------


## DoSMaN

> Αν καποιου του εχουν τελειωσει τα 100gb και δεν του κανει κοπο,ας ανεβασει ενα speedtest για να δουμε ποσο ταχυτητα δινει τελικα μετα το περας των 100gb




Σκέτο το booster χωρίς adsl γραμμή πάνω

----------


## puntomania

..σκέτο το booster...

----------


## shadowman

> Ομαλά και χωρίς πονοκεφάλους δεν γίνονται αυτές οι δουλειές..υπομονή θέλει μπόλικη.. 
> Με φορητότητα τον αριθμό σου δεν τον χάνεις..dont worry.. 
> Αρχικά πρέπει να ενημερώσεις εγγράφως ότι κάνεις καταγγελία του συμβολαίου σου λόγω τιμολογιακών αλλαγών και ότι διατηρείς το δικαίωμα φορητότητας σε άλλο πάροχο το προσεχές διάστημα.. Μετά περιμένεις λίγες ημέρες... 
> Προσοχή όμως να είσαι όντως εντός προθεσμίας και να σε καλύπτουν οι τιμολογιακές αλλαγές, μετά ότι και να λένε οι εταιρίες ακόμα και αν σου στείλουν ποινή διακοπής, στο τέλος το αφαιρούν και αν δεν το αφαιρέσουν ->εεττ και καθάρισες..
> Μετά όπως αναφέρθηκε..αίτηση φορητότητας όπου αλλού θες..
> 
> Vdsl κάλυψη δεν έχεις αλήθεια; Για να μη μπαίνεις σε όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία..


-Υπάρχει κάποιο έντυπο για την καταγγελία ή ένα απλό μήνυμα από την φόρμα επικοινωνίας αρκεί;
-Μόνο  adsl υπάρχει στην περιοχή μου και το Vdsl εκτιμώ από 1 ως 2 χρόνια ακόμα για να έρθει.

----------


## sakisastra

> Σκέτο το booster χωρίς adsl γραμμή πάνω


Αρα δεν κοβουν το 4g οπως ειπε το παιδι ποιο πανω και συνεχιζει να δινει 15mbps.Εσυ πως πιανεις 8 upload αφου δινει max 5?

----------


## DoSMaN

Μη δίνεις και πολύ βάση στο τι δείχνει το speed test...
Αν δεν σταμάταγε στα 10-15 δευτερόλεπτα που σταματάει το τεστ θα έδειχνε περισσότερο...

Στην πράξη είναι να το δεις...

Παντως λειτουργεί μια χαρά μετά τα 100gb που δίνει...

----------


## dimyok

Ε εμενα δε λειτουργει . ΜΟΝΟ του δινει 17 mbps συγχρονισμο με τελειωμενα τα data . MAZI στη γραμμη δε κανει bonding και εχω οσο πιανει η γραμμη μονο . Και δεν εχει να κανει με το σημα 4G το εχω σε σημειο με full . Το 4G πιανει μονο του 60+ mbps οταν εχει data οποτε ειναι και γ@μο τις λυσεις για backup failover αλλα οχι για main .

----------


## puntomania

> Ε εμενα δε λειτουργει . ΜΟΝΟ του δινει 17 mbps συγχρονισμο με τελειωμενα τα data . MAZI στη γραμμη δε κανει bonding και εχω οσο πιανει η γραμμη μονο . Και δεν εχει να κανει με το σημα 4G το εχω σε σημειο με full . Το 4G πιανει μονο του 60+ mbps οταν εχει data οποτε ειναι και γ@μο τις λυσεις για backup failover αλλα οχι για main .


Βάλτο μόνο του... και μάζεψε τα με ένα μικροτικ σε μια γραμμή... και παίξε μπάλα με κείνο με τα.

----------


## panoc

Kαλημερα, επανερχομαι παλι στο θεμα και θα ηθελα να ζητησω απο καποιο παιδι, κατα προτιμιση που δεν εχει αλλα GB και το μπορει ή το χρησιμοποιει μονο του να κανει ενα τεστ με το twitch tester https://r1ch.net/projects/twitchtest (εχει λινκ για download)

Επιλεξτε σερβερ Europe: London και τεστ duration 5 minutes. θα ηθελα να παρατηρησετε τη διακυμανση του bandwidth κατα τη διαρκεια του τεστ και τι quality βγαζει στο τελος καθως και το πραγματικο upload που εχει το booster μονο του οπως πχ το δινει το speedtest.net

Για οσους εχουν δεδομενα, το τεστ θα χρησιμοποιησει περιπου 180MB με upload 5Μbps.

*To tiwtch tester χρησιμοποει το Upload.

Eπισης εφοσον το δινουνβ με συμβολαιο 24 μηνων, εαν για τον οποιοδηποτε λογο δε λειτουργει καλα η υπηρεσια μπορω να το διακοψω? Εχει ποινη ? Δε βρισκω κατι σχετικο στο site της cosmote.

Eυχαριστω πολυ !

----------


## puntomania

> Kαλημερα, επανερχομαι παλι στο θεμα και θα ηθελα να ζητησω απο καποιο παιδι, κατα προτιμιση που δεν εχει αλλα GB και το μπορει ή το χρησιμοποιει μονο του να κανει ενα τεστ με το twitch tester https://r1ch.net/projects/twitchtest (εχει λινκ για download)
> 
> Επιλεξτε σερβερ Europe: London και τεστ duration 5 minutes. θα ηθελα να παρατηρησετε τη διακυμανση του bandwidth κατα τη διαρκεια του τεστ και τι quality βγαζει στο τελος καθως και το πραγματικο upload που εχει το booster μονο του οπως πχ το δινει το speedtest.net
> 
> Για οσους εχουν δεδομενα, το τεστ θα χρησιμοποιησει περιπου 180MB με upload 5Μbps.
> 
> *To tiwtch tester χρησιμοποει το Upload.
> 
> Eπισης εφοσον το δινουνβ με συμβολαιο 24 μηνων, εαν για τον οποιοδηποτε λογο δε λειτουργει καλα η υπηρεσια μπορω να το διακοψω? Εχει ποινη ? Δε βρισκω κατι σχετικο στο site της cosmote.
> ...




η υπηρεσία σου λέει έως 50-60 οπότε πιο το νόημα το να κάνεις ένα speedtest που μπορεί σήμερα να είναι καλό και αυριο όχι... πως καθορίζεις αν λειτουργεί ή οχι καλά? 

μιλάμε για 6,75ε το μήνα για μια "γραμμή" 15/5 στην ουσία... και το έχουμε κάνει σίριαλ λέμε!!!

----------


## dimyok

Νομιζω ψαχνονται tubers για τσαμπα εκπομπες βλεποντας το upload - αλλα ουτε αυτο δουλευει παντα  :Razz:

----------


## panoc

> η υπηρεσία σου λέει έως 50-60 οπότε πιο το νόημα το να κάνεις ένα speedtest που μπορεί σήμερα να είναι καλό και αυριο όχι... πως καθορίζεις αν λειτουργεί ή οχι καλά? 
> 
> μιλάμε για 6,75ε το μήνα για μια "γραμμή" 15/5 στην ουσία... και το έχουμε κάνει σίριαλ λέμε!!!


Το γνωριζω τι λεει η υπηρεσια, αλλα αδιαφορω για το download, και το 5/5 μου ειναι αρκετο, αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι η σταθεροτητα του upload χωρις να υπαρχει bonding. Θεωρω τα 6,75Ε πολυ καλη τιμη για τη δουλεια που το θελω αλλα δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει τροπος να το δοκιμασω πριν δεσμευτω για 24 μηνες, οποτε και επαφιεμαι στη καλη θεληση καποιου κατοχου να το δοκιμασει για μενα.




> Νομιζω ψαχνονται tubers για τσαμπα εκπομπες βλεποντας το upload - αλλα ουτε αυτο δουλευει παντα


Προσωπικα δε με νοιαζει το upload με το bonding, για την ακριβεια θα το αποφυγω παση θυσια, με ενδιαφερει μονο μονο του.

----------


## emskan

> Βάλτο μόνο του... και μάζεψε τα με ένα μικροτικ σε μια γραμμή... και παίξε μπάλα με κείνο με τα.


Καλησπέρα, επί την ευκαιρία να ρωτήσω κάτι αν γνωρίζετε.

Αν κάνουμε αυτό με ενα mikrotik, υπάρχει τρόπος μέσω αυτού, ο αποκωδικοποιητής cosmote tv να δουλέψει με το bonding ή μόνο με το 4g;

----------


## jkoukos

Γίνεται!

----------


## puntomania

> Προσωπικα δε με νοιαζει το upload με το bonding, για την ακριβεια θα το αποφυγω παση θυσια, με ενδιαφερει μονο μονο του.


και μόνο του...πάλι μέσου του bonding server παίρνεις ιντερνετ... το είχαμε γράψει πιο πίσω!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα, επί την ευκαιρία να ρωτήσω κάτι αν γνωρίζετε.
> 
> Αν κάνουμε αυτό με ενα mikrotik, υπάρχει τρόπος μέσω αυτού, ο αποκωδικοποιητής cosmote tv να δουλέψει με το bonding ή μόνο με το 4g;


είπαμε το cosmote tv δεν δουλεύει με το "4g" μόνο με την επίγεια σύνδεση!

----------


## panoc

> και μόνο του...πάλι μέσου του bonding server παίρνεις ιντερνετ... το είχαμε γράψει πιο πίσω!!!


Εννοούσα δε θέλω να το συνδιασω με τη σταθερή γραμμή, αυτή θέλω να τη κρατήσω μόνη της για να μην επηρεάζεται το ping. Και το μηχάνημα που κάνει stream μόνο του στο boosteμε ότι δίνει από το 4g.

----------


## puntomania

> Εννοούσα δε θέλω να το συνδιασω με τη σταθερή γραμμή, αυτή θέλω να τη κρατήσω μόνη της για να μην επηρεάζεται το ping. Και το μηχάνημα που κάνει stream μόνο του στο boosteμε ότι δίνει από το 4g.


μόνο του δουλεύει... έτσι τα έχω και τα 2 εγώ σε μένα... για streaming δε νομίζω να έχεις το αποτέλεσμα που θες... γιατί η υπηρεσία φτιάχτηκε για άλλο σκοπό!!!

μπορείς να το δοκιμάσεις όμως... 6,75χ24= 162,00 ευρώ θα σου βγει η δοκιμή

----------


## panoc

> μόνο του δουλεύει... έτσι τα έχω και τα 2 εγώ σε μένα... για streaming δε νομίζω να έχεις το αποτέλεσμα που θες... γιατί η υπηρεσία φτιάχτηκε για άλλο σκοπό!!!


Αυτο προσπαθω να μαθω, εαν μπορει να υποστηριξει συνεχομενο upload 60 λεπτων με 3-4mbit, γιατι για κατι παραπανω απο 50/5 μονο οταν σκαψουν για ftth (μιας και ειμαι στους "ατυχους" που παιρνουν απο Α/Κ εντος των 550μ)




> μπορείς να το δοκιμάσεις όμως... 6,75χ24= 162,00 ευρώ θα σου βγει η δοκιμή


To ξερω, τις εκανα τις πραξεις  :Razz:

----------


## puntomania

> Αυτο προσπαθω να μαθω, εαν μπορει να υποστηριξει συνεχομενο upload 60 λεπτων με 3-4mbit, γιατι για κατι παραπανω απο 50/5 μονο οταν σκαψουν για ftth (μιας και ειμαι στους "ατυχους" που παιρνουν απο Α/Κ εντος των 550μ)
> 
> 
> To ξερω, τις εκανα τις πραξεις


έχεις 50/5 vdsl... και κοιτάς το booster?

----------


## panoc

> έχεις 50/5 vdsl... και κοιτάς το booster?


Ναι γιατι,
Α. με ρουτερ ΟΤΕ
1. ακομα και οταν ορισεις bitrate στο stream πχ 2500kbps αυτο κανει spike για 1-2 δευτερα ανα λιγα δευτερα με αποτελεσμα το πινγ απο 45 να πηγαινει 120+, οποτε ειναι αδυνατο να παιξεις fps παιχνιδι χωρις σταθερο ping (1000 φορες σταθερο 90αρι παρα 50-120-50-70-120-50 κλπ)

Β. Με ASUS router 
1. εαν δεν ορισω QOS γινεται οτι και στο Α1
2  εαν ορισω qos τοτε εχω μονιμα σταθερο ping στα 50ms αλλα λογω των spikes οταν υπαρχουν αυτα γινονται frame drops απο το server (αφου τα καθυστερει το ροθτερ για να δωσει προτεραιοτητα στο game) με αποτελεσμα να ειναι πολυ σπαστικο στη θεαση, καθε μερικα δευτερα χαμενα frames στο stream.

Η σωστη λυση ειναι 100/10 ή 200/20 αλλα δεν υπαρχουν, μετα θα μπορουσα να βαλω αλλη μια 50αρα αλλα δεν υπαρχει ελευθερο ζευγος και οταν υπαρξει 40Ε το μηνα ειναι καπως πολλα, ενω τα 6,74 (αληθεια απο που παιρνουμε αυτη τη προσφορα) ή εστω τα 9,90 ειναι κατι που μπορω να διαθεσω, αλλα δε ξερω κατα ποσο δουλευουν καλα σε streaming. Σημα σιγουρα θα εχει καλο μιας και η κεραια ειναι στο κτηριο του οτε (εκει που ειναι και το Α/Κ) 2 τετραγωνα πιο κατω.

----------


## dimyok

Ποιο asus εχεις και εγω ειχα ψαχτει λιγο με τα qos και τα dual wan - τιποτα δεν εκανα .Αλλοι εχουν καταφερει να κανουν συμπλεξη των 2 με microtic απο οτι διαβασα . too much για μενα να εχω asus για καλο ping και ha35 για bandwidth πισω απο microtic αλλα αν υπαρχει κανενα σχετικα απλο guide το δοικιμαζω

----------


## macro

Εγω το εχω βαλει με ΜΤ καμποσες φορες. Μια χαρα παιζουν ολα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Γιατι δε μου δουλευει το bonding μολις φαει τα 100 ποσο πιο απλα να το πω ;


Αν δε σου δίνει ότι πρέπει μόλις τελειώσουν τα 100G..μόνο αυτοί μπορούν να δώσουν λύση..και αν αυτή είναι η απάντηση που περιμένεις..καλά κάνεις..είναι πρόβλημα..

- - - Updated - - -




> -Υπάρχει κάποιο έντυπο για την καταγγελία ή ένα απλό μήνυμα από την φόρμα επικοινωνίας αρκεί;
> -Μόνο  adsl υπάρχει στην περιοχή μου και το Vdsl εκτιμώ από 1 ως 2 χρόνια ακόμα για να έρθει.


-Ένα απλό mail η φαξ, με στοιχεία και αναφορά στην αντίστοιχη ανακοίνωση με τις τιμολογιακές αλλαγές-αυξήσεις...
-Πολλοί το περιμένουμε αυτό το vdsl..

----------


## nics

> Μήπως κατάφερε κάποιος port forward μέσω της bonding IP του booster? Χρειάζομαι λόγω χαμηλής ταχύτητας dsl (3mbit) να μπορώ να συνδέομαι μέσω VPN από τη bonding ip (mikrotik πίσω από το speedbooster)


Δεν τα κατάφερα τελικά με port forward αλλά δουλεύει τέλεια με DMZ το mikrotik

----------


## puntomania

το μόνο κακό που έχει το ρούτερ... αν δεν εχεις πάνω την adsl... και το έχεις σκέτο... δεν δουλεύει το ddns...noip κτλ

----------


## timos71

> Ναι γιατι,
> Α. με ρουτερ ΟΤΕ
> 1. ακομα και οταν ορισεις bitrate στο stream πχ 2500kbps αυτο κανει spike για 1-2 δευτερα ανα λιγα δευτερα με αποτελεσμα το πινγ απο 45 να πηγαινει 120+, οποτε ειναι αδυνατο να παιξεις fps παιχνιδι χωρις σταθερο ping (1000 φορες σταθερο 90αρι παρα 50-120-50-70-120-50 κλπ)
> 
> Β. Με ASUS router 
> 1. εαν δεν ορισω QOS γινεται οτι και στο Α1
> 2  εαν ορισω qos τοτε εχω μονιμα σταθερο ping στα 50ms αλλα λογω των spikes οταν υπαρχουν αυτα γινονται frame drops απο το server (αφου τα καθυστερει το ροθτερ για να δωσει προτεραιοτητα στο game) με αποτελεσμα να ειναι πολυ σπαστικο στη θεαση, καθε μερικα δευτερα χαμενα frames στο stream.
> 
> Η σωστη λυση ειναι 100/10 ή 200/20 αλλα δεν υπαρχουν, μετα θα μπορουσα να βαλω αλλη μια 50αρα αλλα δεν υπαρχει ελευθερο ζευγος και οταν υπαρξει 40Ε το μηνα ειναι καπως πολλα, ενω τα 6,74 (αληθεια απο που παιρνουμε αυτη τη προσφορα) ή εστω τα 9,90 ειναι κατι που μπορω να διαθεσω, αλλα δε ξερω κατα ποσο δουλευουν καλα σε streaming. Σημα σιγουρα θα εχει καλο μιας και η κεραια ειναι στο κτηριο του οτε (εκει που ειναι και το Α/Κ) 2 τετραγωνα πιο κατω.


Αν κάνεις αυτό που είπαν; Δηλαδή 2 μόντεμ ένα για adsl ένα για κινητη και ορίσεις π.χ το stream να βγαίνει μόνο από 4g και το game μόνο από adsl λογικά θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα σου.

----------


## GregoirX23

> -Υπάρχει κάποιο έντυπο για την καταγγελία ή ένα απλό μήνυμα από την φόρμα επικοινωνίας αρκεί;
> -Μόνο  adsl υπάρχει στην περιοχή μου και το Vdsl εκτιμώ από 1 ως 2 χρόνια ακόμα για να έρθει.




Off Topic


		Επίσης, αυτό ίσως σε βοηθήσει..
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...egulation.html

*Spoiler:*





Μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία στον τρόπο υποβολής καταγγελίας σύμβασης 
Ο συνδρομητής μπορεί πλέον να καταγγείλει τη σύμβαση, είτε στα καταστήματα του παρόχου, είτε με αποστολή επιστολής/τηλεομοιοτυπίας ή μέσω ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου, επισυνάπτοντας σε κάθε περίπτωση αντίγραφο του δελτίου ταυτότητας ή του διαβατηρίου του. Η διακοπή παροχής υπηρεσιών πρέπει να πραγματοποιείται εντός δύο εργάσιμων ημερών για την κινητή τηλεφωνία και οχτώ για τη σταθερή τηλεφωνία (εκτός εάν ο συνδρομητής έχει ζητήσει συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία).

----------


## gmpu94

> Kαλημερα, επανερχομαι παλι στο θεμα και θα ηθελα να ζητησω απο καποιο παιδι, κατα προτιμιση που δεν εχει αλλα GB και το μπορει ή το χρησιμοποιει μονο του να κανει ενα τεστ με το twitch tester https://r1ch.net/projects/twitchtest (εχει λινκ για download)
> 
> Επιλεξτε σερβερ Europe: London και τεστ duration 5 minutes. θα ηθελα να παρατηρησετε τη διακυμανση του bandwidth κατα τη διαρκεια του τεστ και τι quality βγαζει στο τελος καθως και το πραγματικο upload που εχει το booster μονο του οπως πχ το δινει το speedtest.net
> 
> Για οσους εχουν δεδομενα, το τεστ θα χρησιμοποιησει περιπου 180MB με upload 5Μbps.
> 
> *To tiwtch tester χρησιμοποει το Upload.
> 
> Eπισης εφοσον το δινουνβ με συμβολαιο 24 μηνων, εαν για τον οποιοδηποτε λογο δε λειτουργει καλα η υπηρεσια μπορω να το διακοψω? Εχει ποινη ? Δε βρισκω κατι σχετικο στο site της cosmote.
> ...


Κατέβασα αυτή την εφαρμογή, μου ζήτησε και αριθμό κινητού, και να κατεβάσω εφαρμογή από το play store, και στο τεστ σταμάτησε στην αρχή,, έγραψε failed.

----------


## panos0121

καλησπερα παιδες..σημερα εβαλα κι εγω το speed booster σε χωριο που η ταχυτητα μου ηταν 2,5mbps..με το sb σκετο, πιανω 11-13 mbps,ταχυτητα η οποια μου αρκει..το προβλημα ομως ειναι οτι οταν εχω συνδεδεμενο το καλωδιο dsl η ταχυτητα πεφτει σταθερα και παλι στα 2,5mbps..υπαρχει καποια ρυθμιση που πρεπει να κανω για να λειτουργουν σε συνδιασμο 4g και σταθερη γραμμη?ο λογος που θελω να το κανω ειναι γιατι αν δεν εχω συνδεδεμενο το dsl στο modem δεν δουλευει και το σταθερο τηλεφωνο..

----------


## dimyok

Κοινως δε κανει σωστα bonding ..... Αλλα σκετο 11-13 mbps σημαινει οτι δεν εχει και καλο σημα

----------


## panos0121

> Κοινως δε κανει σωστα bonding ..... Αλλα σκετο 11-13 mbps σημαινει οτι δεν εχει και καλο σημα


ναι εχει κατι δεντρα μπροστα και κοβουν..το ηξερα αυτο πριν το βαλω ..ειχα κανει μετρησεις με το κινητο μου..100 μετρα πιο διπλα που εχω οπτικη επαφη με την κεραια πιανει 40-44..περιπου 3 χλμ μακρια..επισης εχω κανει και μετρηση 200 μετρα μακρια απο την κεραια με οπτικη επαφη και δινει 50 περιπου..

----------


## Naitrino

Καλημέρα παιδιά!

Ψάχνω αρκετή ώρα αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει να το βρω στις 170+ σελίδες του τοπικ..Ζητώ συγνώμη αν έχει ήδη απαντηθεί.

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω σε άλλο χώρο από το σπίτι όπου υπάρχει η σύνδεση. Άλλη περιοχή εντελώς χωρίς καν τηλεφωνική γραμμή(35 χιλιόμετρα μακριά). Στη σελίδα λέει ότι δε μπορεις, όμως μια υπάλληλος μας βεβαίωσε ότι μπορείς. Έχει κάνει κάποιος τέτοια δοκιμη; Λέει κάτι ότι η κάρτα δουλεύει μόνο στην περιοχή του σπιτιού κτλπ. 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## puntomania

> Καλημέρα παιδιά!
> 
> Ψάχνω αρκετή ώρα αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει να το βρω στις 170+ σελίδες του τοπικ..Ζητώ συγνώμη αν έχει ήδη απαντηθεί.
> 
> Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω σε άλλο χώρο από το σπίτι όπου υπάρχει η σύνδεση. Άλλη περιοχή εντελώς χωρίς καν τηλεφωνική γραμμή(35 χιλιόμετρα μακριά). Στη σελίδα λέει ότι δε μπορεις, όμως μια υπάλληλος μας βεβαίωσε ότι μπορείς. Έχει κάνει κάποιος τέτοια δοκιμη; Λέει κάτι ότι η κάρτα δουλεύει μόνο στην περιοχή του σπιτιού κτλπ. 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...




επίσημη απάντηση δεν υπάρχει σε αυτό!!! το παίρνεις και το δοκιμάζεις!!!

----------


## panos0121

> Καλημέρα παιδιά!
> 
> Ψάχνω αρκετή ώρα αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει να το βρω στις 170+ σελίδες του τοπικ..Ζητώ συγνώμη αν έχει ήδη απαντηθεί.
> 
> Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω σε άλλο χώρο από το σπίτι όπου υπάρχει η σύνδεση. Άλλη περιοχή εντελώς χωρίς καν τηλεφωνική γραμμή(35 χιλιόμετρα μακριά). Στη σελίδα λέει ότι δε μπορεις, όμως μια υπάλληλος μας βεβαίωσε ότι μπορείς. Έχει κάνει κάποιος τέτοια δοκιμη; Λέει κάτι ότι η κάρτα δουλεύει μόνο στην περιοχή του σπιτιού κτλπ. 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...


Εγώ το έχω βάλει 200 μέτρα μακριά και δουλεύει κανονικά..παιρνω όμως σήμα από την ίδια κεραία της κοσμοτε.. Δεν ξέρω τι θα συμβεί αν προσπαθήσεις να πιάσεις από άλλη κεραία..

----------


## jmakro

Έχει συνάδελφος μού το περνει σ ολη την Ελλάδα μαζι του και παίζει μια χαρα.

----------


## panos0121

> καλησπερα παιδες..σημερα εβαλα κι εγω το speed booster σε χωριο που η ταχυτητα μου ηταν 2,5mbps..με το sb σκετο, πιανω 11-13 mbps,ταχυτητα η οποια μου αρκει..το προβλημα ομως ειναι οτι οταν εχω συνδεδεμενο το καλωδιο dsl η ταχυτητα πεφτει σταθερα και παλι στα 2,5mbps..υπαρχει καποια ρυθμιση που πρεπει να κανω για να λειτουργουν σε συνδιασμο 4g και σταθερη γραμμη?ο λογος που θελω να το κανω ειναι γιατι αν δεν εχω συνδεδεμενο το dsl στο modem δεν δουλευει και το σταθερο τηλεφωνο..


Τελικά βρέθηκε λύση στο πρόβλημα μου.. Και είναι η εξής.. Έβαλα και τα δύο ρουτερ σε λειτουργία.. Στο παλιό της κοσμοτε σύνδεσα το καλώδιο dsl και το σταθερό επάνω.. Δουλεύει κανονικά το σταθερο και μου δίνει και 2.5 mbps της σταθερής γραμμής.. Το booster το τοποθέτησα σκέτο, δηλαδή μόνο ρεύμα, σε ένα καλύτερο σημείο και μου δίνει 20-40 mbps ανάλογα με τα κέφια.. Και παίρνω ίντερνετ αποκλειστικά από το booster με WiFi.. Το θέμα είναι τώρα πόσο θα μου χρεώσουν στην κοσμοτε το παλιό ρουτερ..?επλιζω 20 με 30 ευρώ..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το θέμα είναι τώρα πόσο θα μου χρεώσουν στην κοσμοτε το παλιό ρουτερ..?επλιζω 20 με 30 ευρώ..


https://help.cosmote.gr/system/templ...rhsidaneio.pdf

Περίπτωση 1 η 2 είναι μάλλον.. :Thinking:

----------


## puntomania

> Τελικά βρέθηκε λύση στο πρόβλημα μου.. Και είναι η εξής.. Έβαλα και τα δύο ρουτερ σε λειτουργία.. Στο παλιό της κοσμοτε σύνδεσα το καλώδιο dsl και το σταθερό επάνω.. Δουλεύει κανονικά το σταθερο και μου δίνει και 2.5 mbps της σταθερής γραμμής.. Το booster το τοποθέτησα σκέτο, δηλαδή μόνο ρεύμα, σε ένα καλύτερο σημείο και μου δίνει 20-40 mbps ανάλογα με τα κέφια.. Και παίρνω ίντερνετ αποκλειστικά από το booster με WiFi.. Το θέμα είναι τώρα πόσο θα μου χρεώσουν στην κοσμοτε το παλιό ρουτερ..?επλιζω 20 με 30 ευρώ..


Στις adsl γραμμές 20 συν ΦΠΑ το χρεώνει.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Στις adsl γραμμές 20 συν ΦΠΑ το χρεώνει.


Το entry μόνο δεν δίνουν πλέον και στις adsl; Αλλά και σε vdsl έως 50 συνήθως; Η είναι στάνταρ το plus σε vdsl;
Στην περίπτωση 2 πάντως στο pdf..δεν αναφέρει το plus..
Γιατί αν όντως είναι έτσι..διαφορετικό τέλος μη επιστροφής με βάση το πακέτο adsl/vdsl και την ταχύτητα αν μιλάμε για το entry;
Στο Pdf πάντως μιλάει για ρούτερ ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης..

----------


## Naitrino

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις! Αυτο με τις κεραιες το έχω διαβάσει αλλά μάλλον θα δούμε...

----------


## panos0121

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις! Αυτο με τις κεραιες το έχω διαβάσει αλλά μάλλον θα δούμε...


παντως θα σου προτεινα,αν ειναι να αντλησεις πληροφοριες απο 13888,να καλεσεις 4-5 φορες και να μιλησεις με διαφορετικο εκπροσωπο καθε φορα..αν οι απαντησεις ολων συμφωνουν,ισχυει αυτο που θα σου πουν..αν οχι κανε αυτο που θα σου πει ο πιο σχετικος..θα καταλαβεις ποιος ειναι..

----------


## gmpu94

Σωστό, και εγώ παλιά επερνα τρις , τέσσερις φορές τηλέφωνο.
Ο ένας συμπληρώνει τον άλλο και βγάζεις άκρη,, δηλ είναι και λίγο άσχετοι, και τηλέφωνο την ημέρα, όχι το βράδυ, όπου υποπτευομαι ότι κάνουν τις αρχικές βάρδιες οι νέοι. Εμένα μου είχε πει εν ψυχρώ μια υπάλληλος,,, ήθελα να ενεργοποιηθεί το voip σε fritz 7490,,, κοιτάξτε εμείς δεν τα ξέρουμε αυτά, πάρε τηλέφωνο το πρωί.

----------


## griniaris

Εγω θα προτεινα να ΜΗΝ κανεις αυτα τα 4-5 τηλεφωνηματα. 

Δεν υπαρχει σοβαρος λογος να απασχολουμε την τηλ.εξυπηρετηση και μετα να παραπονιουνται συμφορουμιτες για για ταλαιπωριες.

Αλιμονο αν ο καθε συμφρομιτης εκανε 4-5 τηλεφωνηματα καθε φορα για πληροφοριες. 

Φιλικα,




> Εμένα μου είχε πει εν ψυχρώ μια υπάλληλος,,, ήθελα να ενεργοποιηθεί το voip σε fritz 7490,,, κοιτάξτε εμείς δεν τα ξέρουμε αυτά, πάρε τηλέφωνο το πρωί.



ΔΕΝ υπαρχει περιπτωση ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ να μην ηξερε να σεταρει υποστηριζομενο εξοπλισμο. 
Προφανωνς με αλλο τμημα μιλησες.

----------


## gmpu94

Το fritz 7490, πριν δύο χρόνια, δεν ήτανε υποστηριζόμενη συσκευή, και ήθελε , και 2ο password για σεταρισμα της τηλεφωνίας voip.
Η κοπέλα δεν ήξερε, και απλά μου το είπε.

----------


## panos0121

εμενα για 20 ολοκληρες ημερες,ενω ειχα παραγγειλει το speed booster,κι ενω μεσολαβησαν 17 τηλεφωνηματα(ενα καθε μερα,απο την τριτη μερα αρχισα να τους ενοχλω),δεν ηξερε κανενας να μου πει οτι το booster απαιτει νεο συμβολαιο και επομενως νεα χαρτια..στην αρχη μου ελεγαν οτι υπαρχει ενα τεχνικο προβλημα χωρις περεταιρω διεφκρινισεις..οταν τους πιεσα και τους απεδειξα οτι ειναι αδυνατο να υπαρχει τεχνικο προβλημα μου ελεγαν μετα οτι υπαρχει ενα συστημικο προβλημα και ειναι προς επιλυση..ως που επεσα σε μια κοπελα που γνωριζε λεπτομερειες και μου εξηγησε αναλυτικα τι πρεπει να κανω..να σημειωσω πως επροκειτο για συλλογο(οχι για οικιακο συμβολαιο)και μαλλον δεν ηξεραν τι ισχυει σε περιπτωσεις μη κερδοσκοπικων οργανισμων..θεωρω πως η δουλεια τους ειναι να ξερουν..

----------


## DoSMaN

> εμενα για 20 ολοκληρες ημερες,ενω ειχα παραγγειλει το speed booster,κι ενω μεσολαβησαν 17 τηλεφωνηματα(ενα καθε μερα,απο την τριτη μερα αρχισα να τους ενοχλω),δεν ηξερε κανενας να μου πει οτι το booster απαιτει νεο συμβολαιο και επομενως νεα χαρτια..στην αρχη μου ελεγαν οτι υπαρχει ενα τεχνικο προβλημα χωρις περεταιρω διεφκρινισεις..οταν τους πιεσα και τους απεδειξα οτι ειναι αδυνατο να υπαρχει τεχνικο προβλημα μου ελεγαν μετα οτι υπαρχει ενα συστημικο προβλημα και ειναι προς επιλυση..ως που επεσα σε μια κοπελα που γνωριζε λεπτομερειες και μου εξηγησε αναλυτικα τι πρεπει να κανω..να σημειωσω πως επροκειτο για συλλογο(οχι για οικιακο συμβολαιο)και μαλλον δεν ηξεραν τι ισχυει σε περιπτωσεις μη κερδοσκοπικων οργανισμων..θεωρω πως η δουλεια τους ειναι να ξερουν..


Όταν βγαίνει ένα προϊόν ατεστάριστο και με βασικά πράγματα ως υποστήριξη, είναι λογικό οι υπάλληλοι να μην ξέρουν τίποτα...

Το έβγαλαν "στον αέρα" χωρίς να υπάρχουν οδηγίες τεχνικής υποστήριξης και με μόνο τα βασικά όσον αφορά ποιοι το δικαιούνται (απλοί ιδιώτες και απλές εταιρείες (ΑΕ, ΙΚΕ κλπ) ).
Προφανώς και κάτι θα τους ξέφευγε...

Μην το ψάχνεις... οι υπάλληλοι στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο καμιά φορά ενημερώνονται για νέες υπηρεσίες από τους πελάτες αντί να ενημερωθούν εσωτερικά πρώτα, οπότε τους πιάνεις εξαπίνης...

----------


## ellessar

Γεια σας.

Μετά από σχεδόν ένα μήνα χρήσης, είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Η υπηρεσία κάνει αυτό που υπόσχεται (βλ. προηγούμενο post).

Λόγω των αναγκών μου έχω διαχωρίσει την DSL (gaming) από το speedbooster (όλες οι άλλες χρήσεις). Δυστυχώς, από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα η τηλεφωνία γύρισε σε VOIP οπότε πλέον δε μπορώ να έχω τηλέφωνο με αυτό τον τρόπο. Επίσης λόγω της θέσης των patch panel δικτύου και τηλεφωνίας (υπόγειο μονοκατοικίας) δεν είναι βέλτιστη λύση η τοποθέτηση του speedbooster εκεί.

Τι επιλόγες έχω;
-Αγορά VOIP router; (Το έδωσα πίσω το speedport. Ίσως έπρεπε να το κρατήσω κι ας το πλήρωνα. Οι υπόλοιπες λύσεις φαίνονται αρκετά ακριβές.)
-Υπάρχει άλλος τύπος VOIP hardware που μπορεί να κουμπώσει πάνω στο LAN και να δώσει τηλεφωνία;
-Μπορώ να κάνω τη DSL του speedbooster brigde με άλλο modem, ώστε τουλάχιστον να παρακάμψω τον bonding server;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Γεια σας.
> 
> Μετά από σχεδόν ένα μήνα χρήσης, είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Η υπηρεσία κάνει αυτό που υπόσχεται (βλ. προηγούμενο post).
> 
> Λόγω των αναγκών μου έχω διαχωρίσει την DSL (gaming) από το speedbooster (όλες οι άλλες χρήσεις). Δυστυχώς, από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα η τηλεφωνία γύρισε σε VOIP οπότε πλέον δε μπορώ να έχω τηλέφωνο με αυτό τον τρόπο. Επίσης λόγω της θέσης των patch panel δικτύου και τηλεφωνίας (υπόγειο μονοκατοικίας) δεν είναι βέλτιστη λύση η τοποθέτηση του speedbooster εκεί.
> 
> Τι επιλόγες έχω;
> -Αγορά VOIP router; (Το έδωσα πίσω το speedport. Ίσως έπρεπε να το κρατήσω κι ας το πλήρωνα. Οι υπόλοιπες λύσεις φαίνονται αρκετά ακριβές.)
> -Υπάρχει άλλος τύπος VOIP hardware που μπορεί να κουμπώσει πάνω στο LAN και να δώσει τηλεφωνία;
> ...


Να κάνω μια ερώτηση; Αν και έχει συζητηθεί πιο πίσω & ακόμα πιο πίσω και είναι ανάμεικτες οι απόψεις..
Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις στο ha35 αν παίζει το voip μέσω του 4g; 
Έχει επιλογή Voice που τικάρεις στην καρτέλα internet->internet settings... To voice να είναι επιλεγμένο μόνο στο προφίλ umts  κάτω κάτω και όχι στα επάνω. edit,save,restart router...
Να δεις μπας και...;
Αν έχεις κάνει δικές σου ρυθμίσεις στο ρούτερ κράτα το config ΠΡΙΝ τις όποιες αλλαγές..για να το ξαναπεράσεις μετά αν χρειαστεί..
Η μπορείς απλά να επαναφέρεις τις επιλογές χειροκίνητα όπως ήταν..αλλά φορτώνοντας το config θα γίνει πιο εύκολα..
Η μπορείς επίσης απλά να κάνεις reset από το κουμπάκι πίσω αν δεν έχεις ρυθμίσει κάτι έξτρα...

----------


## griniaris

> Γεια σας.
> 
> Μετά από σχεδόν ένα μήνα χρήσης, είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Η υπηρεσία κάνει αυτό που υπόσχεται (βλ. προηγούμενο post).
> 
> Λόγω των αναγκών μου έχω διαχωρίσει την DSL (gaming) από το speedbooster (όλες οι άλλες χρήσεις). Δυστυχώς, από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα η τηλεφωνία γύρισε σε VOIP οπότε πλέον δε μπορώ να έχω τηλέφωνο με αυτό τον τρόπο. Επίσης λόγω της θέσης των patch panel δικτύου και τηλεφωνίας (υπόγειο μονοκατοικίας) δεν είναι βέλτιστη λύση η τοποθέτηση του speedbooster εκεί.
> 
> Τι επιλόγες έχω;
> -Αγορά VOIP router; (Το έδωσα πίσω το speedport. Ίσως έπρεπε να το κρατήσω κι ας το πλήρωνα. Οι υπόλοιπες λύσεις φαίνονται αρκετά ακριβές.)
> -Υπάρχει άλλος τύπος VOIP hardware που μπορεί να κουμπώσει πάνω στο LAN και να δώσει τηλεφωνία;
> ...


Δεν μπορω να θυμηθω το μενου του HA τωρα αλλα κοιτα μηπως εχει να κανει κληση PPPoE
Ετσι θα κρατησεις την dsl οπως την εχεις.... και απλα θα ενεργοποιησεις το PPPoE passthru στο τωρινο modem-router σου. 
Στο ΗΑ στην κληση PPPoE θα βαλεις τα generic credentials της cosmote απλα για να παρεις την τηλεφωνια .
ΒΕΒΑΙΑ δεν ξερουμε τι συμπεριφορα θα εχει ετσι ο bonding server.  Μια δοκιμη θα δειξει.

Αλλιως παιρνεις ενα VOIP adapter και βαζεις εκει user-pass της τηλεφωνιας σου και κουμπωνεις πανω του το τηλεφωνο. Ξεκινανε απο 30€ και αν θελεις φτανει σε IP-PHONE μεχρι και τα 300€ (color monitor κλπ κλπ)
Αν το "εχεις" με τα δικτυακα και την τεχνολογια.....  κοιτα μπας και στησεις και κανα freepbx (ειναι πανευκολο) για να κανεις παπαδες με την τηλ γραμμη σου μετα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν μπορω να θυμηθω το μενου του HA τωρα αλλα κοιτα μηπως εχει να κανει κληση PPPoE
> Ετσι θα κρατησεις την dsl οπως την εχεις.... και απλα θα ενεργοποιησεις το PPPoE passthru στο τωρινο modem-router σου. 
> Στο ΗΑ στην κληση PPPoE θα βαλεις τα generic credentials της cosmote απλα για να παρεις την τηλεφωνια .
> ΒΕΒΑΙΑ δεν ξερουμε τι συμπεριφορα θα εχει ετσι ο bonding server.  Μια δοκιμη θα δειξει.


Ερώτηση.. For the record.. εγκυκλοπαιδικά ρωτάω.. 
Αυτό γίνεται μέσω ethernet π.χ lan1->lan1; Wan θύρα στο ρούτερ δεν χρειάζεται ε; (Δεν έχει wan το ha35..νομίζω). 
Επίσης με τον τρόπο που περιγράφεις, θα κάνουν και τα 2 router κλήση; Γίνεται αυτό; Η δεν κατάλαβα κάτι καλά; 
Τώρα αν κατάλαβα καλά με βάση ότι περιέγραψε πάνω ο ellessar...
Το πρώτο ρούτερ έχει την dsl για gaming...και το δεύτερο το ha35 χώρια για όλα τα άλλα...
Άρα το πρώτο ρούτερ με τη dsl κάνει ήδη κλήση.. Θα μπορεί να κάνει επιπλέον κλήση το ha35 για το voip; 
Και άμα ανακατευτεί και o bonding server στην υπόθεση..δεν θα του τραβάει και από τη σταθερή το ha35 μέσω του ethernet; 
Ακόμα.. με τους dhcp στα 2ρούτερ τι γίνεται, αλλάζει κάτι;  
Κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση; 




> Αλλιως παιρνεις ενα VOIP adapter και βαζεις εκει user-pass της τηλεφωνιας σου και κουμπωνεις πανω του το τηλεφωνο. Ξεκινανε απο 30€ και αν θελεις φτανει σε IP-PHONE μεχρι και τα 300€ (color monitor κλπ κλπ)
> Αν το "εχεις" με τα δικτυακα και την τεχνολογια.....  κοιτα μπας και στησεις και κανα freepbx (ειναι πανευκολο) για να κανεις παπαδες με την τηλ γραμμη σου μετα.


Σκέφτηκα και εγώ να πω του ellessar για κανα voip (ata) adapter η κανα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο-ip να το καρφώσει σε κάποια ethernet εκ των 2 ρούτερ αλλά θα μπλέξει μετά και θα πρέπει να ζητάει κωδικούς για το voip από cote..

- - - Updated - - -

Κάτι ακόμα που θυμήθηκα..
Κάπου στο μενού το ha35 έχει επιλογή να διαλέγεις σε ποια από τις συνδεδεμένες συσκευές ethernet/wifi θα δίνεις τι.. δλδ bonding η 4g και σε πιο μόνο την DSL, η κάτι τέτοιο anyway...  
Αυτό βέβαια προϋποθέτει ότι η dsl θα πάει στο ha35...

----------


## puntomania

> Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις στο ha35 αν παίζει το voip μέσω του 4g...


στα προηγούμενα booster Που είχα... έπαιζε μόνο μέσω του 4g... τώρα δεν μπορώ να το ξανά δοκιμάσω... από Οκτώβριο οι δοκιμές πάλι!

----------


## GregoirX23

> στα προηγούμενα booster Που είχα... έπαιζε μόνο μέσω του 4g... τώρα δεν μπορώ να το ξανά δοκιμάσω... από Οκτώβριο οι δοκιμές πάλι!


Μωρέ το θυμάμαι που το είχες ξαναπεί πίσω.. 
Σε άλλους όμως δεν έπαιζε απ'ότι έλεγαν...οπότε ίσως είναι trial & success η error.. 
Ας δοκιμάσει κ ο ellessar να δούμε..
Για εμένα θα έπρεπε να παίζει και μέσω 4g η τηλεφωνία σαν backup λύση..αλλά αν όντως δεν παίζει σε όλους, τι να πω..
Ίσως έχουν τους λόγους τους στην cote..Η ίσως να θέλει κάποια επιπλέον ρύθμιση να κάνουν; 
Who knows..

----------


## pier88

> Μωρέ το θυμάμαι που το είχες ξαναπεί πίσω.. 
> Σε άλλους όμως δεν έπαιζε απ'ότι έλεγαν...οπότε ίσως είναι trial & success η error..


Κι εμένα όταν είχα voip έπαιζε,τώρα δεν είμαι σε voip γιά να δοκιμάσω.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Κι εμένα όταν είχα voip έπαιζε,τώρα δεν είμαι σε voip γιά να δοκιμάσω.


Η κοινή λογική και έτσι όπως το σκέφτομαι είναι ότι πρέπει να παίζει, αφού και στις 2 περιπτώσεις από ip otenet βγαίνει η τηλεφωνία.. 
Εκτός αν το είχαν περιορίσει κάπως μόνο στην dsl.. 
Εγώ όταν το είχα..ενώ το σκεφτόμουν..δεν το δοκίμασα δυστυχώς.. Αν το είχα τώρα θα το δοκίμαζα.. 
Η αλήθεια όμως είναι τώρα που το θυμάμαι, κάπου είχα διαβάσει τότε ότι αν ενεργοποιούσες την τηλεφωνία και στο 4g κάτι γινόταν και μπερδευόταν το σύστημα και δεν λειτουργούσε το τηλ - έχανε κλήσεις μετά από κάποιο διάστημα..και ήθελε rr; Κάτι τέτοιο..ίσως και γι'αυτό να μη το είχα δοκιμάσει τότε..

----------


## gordonas

Έχω το speed booster. Ήρθαν από COSMOTE να γυρίσουν την γραμμή σε ευρυζωνική είδαν το router που έχω για το speed booster, είπαν "είσαι ΟΚ από εξοπλισμό, άντε γεια" και τέλος.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι θέλω να έχω το speed booster μόνο με το 4G και τηλεφωνία και ίντερνετ με άλλο router. Μπορώ να αγοράσω το speed entry της COSMOTE;

Παίζει κάποιο άλλο voip ρούτερ με την COSMOTE; Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; ISDN σύνδεση.

----------


## ellessar

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση; Αν και έχει συζητηθεί πιο πίσω & ακόμα πιο πίσω και είναι ανάμεικτες οι απόψεις..
> Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις στο ha35 αν παίζει το voip μέσω του 4g; 
> Έχει επιλογή Voice που τικάρεις στην καρτέλα internet->internet settings... To voice να είναι επιλεγμένο μόνο στο προφίλ umts  κάτω κάτω και όχι στα επάνω. edit,save,restart router...


Τελικά ήταν τόσο απλό! Επιλέγεις VOICE στο πεδίο της κινητής και το αποεπιλέγεις στο πεδίο της σταθερής. Φυσικά στο 13888 μου είχαν πει ότι αυτό δε γίνεται...

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την καθοδήγηση όλων σας. Έχω διαβάσει όλες τις σελίδες του thread απίο την αρχή για να αποφασίσω αν θα βάλω την υπηρεσία και τελικά έκαψα φλάντζα!

Νομίζω αυτό που λείπει από το thread είναι ένας οδηγός για το σετάρισμα των PPPOE passthrough, QoS, bonding κ.τ.λ. Προς το παρόν είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος από το setup μου, οπότε δε θα πειράξω τίποτα.

----------


## puntomania

σε μένα... έχω στα 300μ ένα σπιτάκι..που εκεί είναι το κέντρο dslam και η κεραια της κινητής.... ίσως για αυτό να παίζει... η τηλεφωνία και από το 4g

----------


## Sponis

Κάποιες απορίες γιατί στο χαμό των 170+ σελίδων χάθηκα λιγάκι

- Με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο να boost-άρω το upload για να το χρησιμοποιώ για streaming. Τις υπόλοιπες ώρες το adsl με καλύπτει. Μπορώ να εξασφαλίσω κάπως ότι δε θα μου τρώει δεδομένα αν πχ έχω netflix σε 2 pc ανοικτό και να το χρησιμοποιώ επιλεκτικά;
- Αν όχι, έχουμε καμία ιδέα για το πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό;
- Στο σαλόνι που είναι η γραμμή και το router τώρα το 4G σήμα είναι ικανοποιητικό. Στο δωμάτιο που είμαι εγώ με την υπολογιστή [παιρνω δίκτυο μέσω powerline] δεν είναι τόσο καλό. Η ταχύτητα που θα παίρνω όμως είναι αυτή που φτάνει στο router ε; 
- Πλέον για τα δεδομένα ισχύει το παρακάτω που γράφει η Cosmote θέλω να πιστεύω
"Παρέχονται απεριόριστα δεδομένα κινητής προς χρήση από το COSMOTE Home Speed Booster! Υπάρχει πολιτική ορθής χρήσης στα 100GB/μήνα οπότε και η ταχύτητα κινητής μειώνεται στο μέγιστο 15Mbps downlink."
Ας πει κάποιος που το χρησιμοποιεί αν είναι εντάξει με αυτά τα νούμερα

Ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τελικά ήταν τόσο απλό! Επιλέγεις VOICE στο πεδίο της κινητής και το αποεπιλέγεις στο πεδίο της σταθερής. Φυσικά στο 13888 μου είχαν πει ότι αυτό δε γίνεται...
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την καθοδήγηση όλων σας. Έχω διαβάσει όλες τις σελίδες του thread απίο την αρχή για να αποφασίσω αν θα βάλω την υπηρεσία και τελικά έκαψα φλάντζα!
> 
> Νομίζω αυτό που λείπει από το thread είναι ένας οδηγός για το σετάρισμα των PPPOE passthrough, QoS, bonding κ.τ.λ. Προς το παρόν είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος από το setup μου, οπότε δε θα πειράξω τίποτα.


Χαίρομαι, πάλι καλά που δούλεψε.. :One thumb up: 
Αξίζει να επισημάνουμε όμως ότι επειδή η τηλεφωνία voip θα βγαίνει μέσω κινητής, δεν ξέρουμε αν θα έχει επιπτώσεις η ισχύς του σήματος στην ποιότητα της τηλεφωνίας.. Απ'την άλλη το QoS του ρούτερ λογικά θα κάνει την δουλειά που πρέπει σχετικά με το traffic..  
Σε κάθε περίπτωση περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις για την ποιότητα της voip τηλεφωνίας μέσω της κινητής..  :Wink:

----------


## puntomania

Μάλλον αυτό με το τσεκαρισμα του voice...αυτονόητο ήταν!!!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Κάποιες απορίες γιατί στο χαμό των 170+ σελίδων χάθηκα λιγάκι
> - Με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο να boost-άρω το upload για να το χρησιμοποιώ για streaming. Τις υπόλοιπες ώρες το adsl με καλύπτει. Μπορώ να εξασφαλίσω κάπως ότι δε θα μου τρώει δεδομένα αν πχ έχω netflix σε 2 pc ανοικτό και να το χρησιμοποιώ επιλεκτικά;
> - Αν όχι, έχουμε καμία ιδέα για το πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό;


Κάπως γίνεται να ορίσεις μέσω του ρούτερ ποιες συσκευές θα χρησιμοποιούν dsl η κινητή..
Αλλά αν στις ίδιες συσκευές θέλεις και το booster θα πρέπει να αλλάζεις την επιλογή κάθε φορά. 
Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν θυμάμαι καλά, αλλά νομίζω ότι το ρούτερ έχει κ κάτι επιλογές ingress/egress για ορισμό ταχύτητας ίσως;     
Απ'την άλλη ίσως με κάποιο software limiter να περιορίσεις την ταχύτητα (επίπεδα dsl) στα pc ανάλογα την χρήση που θες να κάνεις κάθε στιγμή.. Δεν μου έρχεται κάτι άλλο προς στιγμήν..




> - Στο σαλόνι που είναι η γραμμή και το router τώρα το 4G σήμα είναι ικανοποιητικό. Στο δωμάτιο που είμαι εγώ με την υπολογιστή [παιρνω δίκτυο μέσω powerline] δεν είναι τόσο καλό. Η ταχύτητα που θα παίρνω όμως είναι αυτή που φτάνει στο router ε;


Αν τα powerline είναι καλής ποιότητας (όχι πολύ παλιά) και όχι πολύ σε πολύ μεγάλη απόσταση μεταξύ τους, το καλώδιο δικτύου cat5e κ πάνω, λογικά δεν θα έχεις μεγάλο πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα..αλλά κάποιες απώλειες μπορεί να υπάρξουν στην συνολική ταχύτητα όταν θα μπαίνει κ το booster..  
Εφόσον βέβαια το ρούτερ το αφήσεις εκεί που έχει καλό σήμα και εσύ πάρεις μέσω Powerline.. 




> - Πλέον για τα δεδομένα ισχύει το παρακάτω που γράφει η Cosmote θέλω να πιστεύω
> "Παρέχονται απεριόριστα δεδομένα κινητής προς χρήση από το COSMOTE Home Speed Booster! Υπάρχει πολιτική ορθής χρήσης στα 100GB/μήνα οπότε και η ταχύτητα κινητής μειώνεται στο μέγιστο 15Mbps downlink."
> Ας πει κάποιος που το χρησιμοποιεί αν είναι εντάξει με αυτά τα νούμερα
> Ευχαριστώ πολυ


Απ'ότι λένε τα παιδιά εδώ μετά τα 100g, συνεχίζεις με 15/5 +την dsl...
Για εμένα πάντως θα ήταν αρκετά τα 15/5..

- - - Updated - - -




> Μάλλον αυτό με το τσεκαρισμα του voice...αυτονόητο ήταν!!!


Μπα..μην το λες..ποτέ δε ξέρεις.. :Razz:

----------


## newbye

Τυχεροί είστε κάποιοι, σε μένα το Voip από 4G από πέρσι που κάνω δοκιμές, μέχρι στιγμής ποτέ δεν έχει παίξει. Μάλλον εσείς κάπου βρήκατε τρύπα στο σύστημα  :Razz: !

----------


## puntomania

> Τυχεροί είστε κάποιοι, σε μένα το Voip από 4G από πέρσι που κάνω δοκιμές, μέχρι στιγμής ποτέ δεν έχει παίξει. Μάλλον εσείς κάπου βρήκατε τρύπα στο σύστημα !


κλείνεις το VOICE απ την DSL και το ανοίγεις μόνο στο mobile.... το έκανες αυτό έτσι?

----------


## Sponis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις

και 15/5 να μείνει είναι σαφής βελτίωση από το 10/0.6 που είναι τώρα

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις
> 
> και 15/5 να μείνει είναι σαφής βελτίωση από το 10/0.6 που είναι τώρα



Με τα 100g και εάν έχεις καλό σήμα..θα μπορείς να περιμένεις μαζί με την dsl περίπου ~60-70Μ / ~5-6Μ συνολικά..
Όταν τελειώνουν τα 100g θα έχεις 15/5+10/0.6=~25Μ / ~5-6Μ συνολικά..
Μια απλή διευκρίνιση..

----------


## dimyok

70Μ σε 2 θεσεις ηρακλειο κεντρο  δε γινεται και το 50 που ειχε παλια πεφτει συνεχεια . Προς πιταρισμα και στους πυργους και 30 max παει . Με μεσο ορο 10 με τα σαπια dsl των κ@λοπαροχων παλι καλα δηλαδη αλλα δεν εχω καταλαβει το υφακι του οτετζη στη συνδεση  "εμεις δεν ασχολουμαστε με booster μονο με κανονικο speedport "

----------


## newbye

> κλείνεις το VOICE απ την DSL και το ανοίγεις μόνο στο mobile.... το έκανες αυτό έτσι?


Εννοείται, είπα μπας και με το νέο firmware άλλαξε κάτι. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι το δικό μου είναι ISDN, μπορεί να φταίει και αυτό. Θα μας έσωζε για το VOIP γιατί έχουμε και αποσυνδέσεις που και που.

----------


## GregoirX23

> 70Μ σε 2 θεσεις ηρακλειο κεντρο  δε γινεται και το 50 που ειχε παλια πεφτει συνεχεια . Προς πιταρισμα και στους πυργους και 30 max παει . Με μεσο ορο 10 με τα σαπια dsl των κ@λοπαροχων παλι καλα δηλαδη αλλα δεν εχω καταλαβει το υφακι του οτετζη στη συνδεση  "εμεις δεν ασχολουμαστε με booster μονο με κανονικο speedport "


Την εποχή που το είχα..https://www.speedtest.net/result/d/9...f02fd46fa3.png
Η ταχύτητα της dsl ~10-11M με snr9..
Βέβαια στις αρχές του ήταν πολύ χάλια έδινε μετά βίας ~20Μ με μόλις 1 μπάρα σήμα, μετά κάτι έκαναν με τους πύργους μάλλον και το σήμα τερμάτισε..
Απ'την άλλη το θέμα με το bonding είναι εντελώς άλλη ιστορία..κάθε βράδυ σχεδόν έπεφτε και σηκωνόταν πρωί.. :Whistle: 
Το να έχεις και κινητή στο ίδιο ρούτερ και σαν backup λύση δεν είναι άσχημο πάντως.. 
Η υπηρεσία έχει τα παράξενα της αναμφίβολα..αλλά τουλάχιστον υπάρχει, και η βόντα πήγε να κάνει κάτι ανάλογο αλλά μας έμεινε η ανακοίνωση..
Λίγο πιο προσιτές συνολικά τιμές / προσφορές να υπήρχαν μόνο.. και γενικά το fw του ρούτερ χρήζει βελτίωσης ώστε να δίνει περισσότερες πληροφορίες..αν και απ'ότι βλέπω σιγά σιγά κάτι γίνεται..

----------


## pier88

> Την εποχή που το είχα..https://www.speedtest.net/result/d/9...f02fd46fa3.png
> Η ταχύτητα της dsl ~10-11M με snr9..
> Βέβαια στις αρχές του ήταν πολύ χάλια έδινε μετά βίας ~20Μ με μόλις 1 μπάρα σήμα, μετά κάτι έκαναν με τους πύργους μάλλον και το σήμα τερμάτισε..
> Απ'την άλλη το θέμα με το bonding είναι εντελώς άλλη ιστορία..κάθε βράδυ σχεδόν έπεφτε και σηκωνόταν πρωί..
> Το να έχεις και κινητή στο ίδιο ρούτερ και σαν backup λύση δεν είναι άσχημο πάντως.. 
> Η υπηρεσία έχει τα παράξενα της αναμφίβολα..αλλά τουλάχιστον υπάρχει, και η βόντα πήγε να κάνει κάτι ανάλογο αλλά μας έμεινε η ανακοίνωση..
> Λίγο πιο προσιτές συνολικά τιμές / προσφορές να υπήρχαν μόνο.. και γενικά το fw του ρούτερ χρήζει βελτίωσης ώστε να δίνει περισσότερες πληροφορίες..αν και απ'ότι βλέπω σιγά σιγά κάτι γίνεται..


Συμφωνώ,αυτό που πρέπει να κάνουν με το firmware είναι να μπορούμε να δούμε και το snr κι άλλες μετρήσεις ώστε να μπορούμε να βάζουμε το ρούτερ στη καλύτερη θέση που μπορούμε,το σήμα από μόνο του δεν λέει τίποτα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Συμφωνώ,αυτό που πρέπει να κάνουν με το firmware είναι να μπορούμε να δούμε και το snr κι άλλες μετρήσεις ώστε να μπορούμε να βάζουμε το ρούτερ στη καλύτερη θέση που μπορούμε,το σήμα από μόνο του δεν λέει τίποτα.


Το snr το λέει  :Smile: (εκτός αν εννοείς της κινητής), interleave depth και error δεν λέει, που είναι χρήσιμα.. Απ΄την άλλη το κάθε ρούτερ δίνει τις δικές του πληροφορίες..
Πάντως περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά και με το σήμα της κινητής..δε θα ήταν άσχημη ιδέα..

----------


## pier88

> Το snr το λέει (εκτός αν εννοείς της κινητής), interleave depth και error δεν λέει, που είναι χρήσιμα.. Απ΄την άλλη το κάθε ρούτερ δίνει τις δικές του πληροφορίες..
> Πάντως περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά και με το σήμα της κινητής..δε θα ήταν άσχημη ιδέα..


Που το λέει το snr;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Που το λέει το snr;


Αν μιλάμε για την dsl..Maintain->System information->Dsl information..
Noise safety coefficient(dB)..
 :Thinking:

----------


## pier88

> Αν μιλάμε για την dsl..Maintain->System information->Dsl information..


Μιλάμε για ενδείξεις σχετικά με το 4g,lte σήμα τις οποίες αν τις βλέπαμε μέσα από το interface του ρούτερ θα ήταν τρομερή βοήθεια.Παραδειγμα:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μιλάμε για ενδείξεις σχετικά με το 4g,lte σήμα τις οποίες αν τις βλέπαμε μέσα από το interface του ρούτερ θα ήταν τρομερή βοήθεια.Παραδειγμα:
> *Spoiler:*


Γι'αυτό είπα πάνω..(εκτός αν εννοείς της κινητής)..αλλά μάλλον απαντήσαμε γρήγορα.. :Razz: 
Και όπως επίσης είπα επάνω..περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά και με το σήμα της κινητής..δε θα ήταν άσχημη ιδέα.. :Wink:

----------


## pier88

> Γι'αυτό είπα πάνω..(εκτός αν εννοείς της κινητής)..αλλά μάλλον απαντήσαμε γρήγορα..
> Και όπως επίσης είπα επάνω..περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά και με το σήμα της κινητής..δε θα ήταν άσχημη ιδέα..


Τα 4g ρούτερ της Huawei δείχνουν όλες τις τιμές,υπάρχουν και σχετικά video's στο youtube,ελπίζουμε σε επόμενη αναβάθμιση του firmware.

----------


## newbye

Βλέπω ότι πλέον δουλεύει και το IPv6, παλιότερα δεν... και είχα αφήσει μόνο το IPv4. Αλλά υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα. Μόλις βάζω static IPv6 primary DNS server και IPv6 secondary DNS server και συγκεκριμένα της Adguard (2a00:5a60::ad1:0ff & 2a00:5a60::ad2:0ff, δεν δουλεύει, ούτε φορτώνει κάποιο IPv6 address prefix list όπως πριν που ήταν SLAAC! Ξέρει κανείς τι συμβαίνει;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τα 4g ρούτερ της Huawei δείχνουν όλες τις τιμές,υπάρχουν και σχετικά video's στο youtube,ελπίζουμε σε επόμενη αναβάθμιση του firmware.


Είχα κάνει μια έρευνα σχετικά με άλλα 4g ρούτερ της Huawei και τις εξωτερικές κεραίες..αλλά για στατιστικά δεν έψαξα.. 
Αν σου είναι εύκολο βάλε κανα link.. 

- - - Updated - - -




> Βλέπω ότι πλέον δουλεύει και το IPv6, παλιότερα δεν... και είχα αφήσει μόνο το IPv4.


Παλαιότερα πάντως αν θυμάμαι καλά, το είχα πετύχει να παίρνει IPv6 ανά διαστήματα..αλλά όχι πάντα..κοινώς δεν το κράταγε..ίσως το έκαναν δοκιμαστικά τότε..




> Αλλά υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα. Μόλις βάζω static IPv6 primary DNS server και IPv6 secondary DNS server και συγκεκριμένα της Adguard (2a00:5a60::ad1:0ff & 2a00:5a60::ad2:0ff, δεν δουλεύει, ούτε φορτώνει κάποιο IPv6 address prefix list όπως πριν που ήταν SLAAC! Ξέρει κανείς τι συμβαίνει;


Άλλους dns δοκίμασες με το ipv6; 
Ίσως να μην το έχουν υιοθετήσει πλήρως το ipv6 οι isp.. :What..?:

----------


## pier88

> Βλέπω ότι πλέον δουλεύει και το IPv6, παλιότερα δεν... και είχα αφήσει μόνο το IPv4. Αλλά υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα. Μόλις βάζω static IPv6 primary DNS server και IPv6 secondary DNS server και συγκεκριμένα της Adguard (2a00:5a60::ad1:0ff & 2a00:5a60::ad2:0ff, δεν δουλεύει, ούτε φορτώνει κάποιο IPv6 address prefix list όπως πριν που ήταν SLAAC! Ξέρει κανείς τι συμβαίνει;


Δες εδώ.

----------


## newbye

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Παλαιότερα πάντως αν θυμάμαι καλά, το είχα πετύχει να παίρνει IPv6 ανά διαστήματα..αλλά όχι πάντα..κοινώς δεν το κράταγε..ίσως το έκαναν δοκιμαστικά τότε..
> 
> 
> Άλλους dns δοκίμασες με το ipv6; 
> Ίσως να μην το έχουν υιοθετήσει πλήρως το ipv6 οι isp..



Δεν δοκίμασα άλλους. Προς το παρόν τους έχω στο Network Adapter για το PC και δουλεύουν από κει. Χθες και σήμερα είχε μπλοκάρει και το Voip, ήτανε Οnline, το λαμπάκι αναμμένο, και τηλέφωνο μηδέν! Σε αυτούς που έπαιρναν έλεγε βλάβη. Έφαγε hard reset για να στρώσει, και το παρακολουθώ, αν το ξανακάνει θα το δηλώσω βλάβη και βλέπουμε αν θα βγει άκρη!

----------


## pier88

> Είχα κάνει μια έρευνα σχετικά με άλλα 4g ρούτερ της Huawei και τις εξωτερικές κεραίες..αλλά για στατιστικά δεν έψαξα.. 
> Αν σου είναι εύκολο βάλε κανα link.. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Παλαιότερα πάντως αν θυμάμαι καλά, το είχα πετύχει να παίρνει IPv6 ανά διαστήματα..αλλά όχι πάντα..κοινώς δεν το κράταγε..ίσως το έκαναν δοκιμαστικά τότε..
> 
> 
> ...


Έχω δει τόσα πολλά video που δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς για να σου δώσω link,είχα βρει και μία εντολή μάλιστα που υπάρχει για τα Huawei (engineering menu)και σου δείχνει τα πάντα,σε μένα δεν δουλεψε τότε και δεν την κράτησα.

----------


## newbye

Από τα τόσα μοντέλα, το δικό μας είναι πλέον παλιό. Κάνει και κάτι κουλά το wifi, σου σπάει τα νεύρα. By default δε το βλέπει καμία συσκευή. Και όποια το δει και συνδεθεί σε 5s χάνεται το σήμα. Κάθε φορά ψάχνω να βρω καλώδιο Ethernet για την παραμετροποίηση  :Thinking: . Μετά βέβαια όλα καλά!

----------


## striker10

Μετα απο 9 μηνες αποφασισα να ξαναμπλεξω με το μπουστερ.

Θα κρατησω την dsl μου ΜΟΝΟ για το tvbox , παιζει απροβληματιστα στα 4mbps που εχω, και θα στησω το δικτυο του υπολοιπου σπιτιου απο το μπουστερ ανεξαρτητο , χωρις dsl καλοδιο και μονο με 4g.

ελπιζω να δουλεψει χωρις τo dsl καλωδιο , οπως και σε πολλους αλλους εδω μεσα. μη μου κατσει εμενα η κεντα που θα χρειαζεται το καλωδιο της σταθερης.
το πηρα στα 6,74 απο το 13888, η προσφορα τρεχει ακομα.

επιστρεφω στο τελος της εβδομαδας με νεο update

----------


## statica

> Μετα απο 9 μηνες αποφασισα να ξαναμπλεξω με το μπουστερ.
> 
> Θα κρατησω την dsl μου ΜΟΝΟ για το tvbox , παιζει απροβληματιστα στα 4mbps που εχω, και θα στησω το δικτυο του υπολοιπου σπιτιου απο το μπουστερ ανεξαρτητο , χωρις dsl καλοδιο και μονο με 4g.
> 
> ελπιζω να δουλεψει χωρις τo dsl καλωδιο , οπως και σε πολλους αλλους εδω μεσα. μη μου κατσει εμενα η κεντα που θα χρειαζεται το καλωδιο της σταθερης.
> το πηρα στα 6,74 απο το 13888, η προσφορα τρεχει ακομα.
> 
> επιστρεφω στο τελος της εβδομαδας με νεο update


με ενδιαφέρει πολύ το άν πετύχεις αυτό που γράφεις, γιατι και εγώ έχω σκοπό να κάνω το ίδιο σε λίγες εβδομάδες, οπότε περιμένω πως και πώς το report σου.

----------


## puntomania

> Μετα απο 9 μηνες αποφασισα να ξαναμπλεξω με το μπουστερ.
> 
> Θα κρατησω την dsl μου ΜΟΝΟ για το tvbox , παιζει απροβληματιστα στα 4mbps που εχω, και θα στησω το δικτυο του υπολοιπου σπιτιου απο το μπουστερ ανεξαρτητο , χωρις dsl καλοδιο και μονο με 4g.
> 
> ελπιζω να δουλεψει χωρις τo dsl καλωδιο , οπως και σε πολλους αλλους εδω μεσα. μη μου κατσει εμενα η κεντα που θα χρειαζεται το καλωδιο της σταθερης.
> το πηρα στα 6,74 απο το 13888, η προσφορα τρεχει ακομα.
> 
> επιστρεφω στο τελος της εβδομαδας με νεο update


..εγώ και τα 2.. σκέτα τα έχω  :Wink:

----------


## striker10

> ..εγώ και τα 2.. σκέτα τα έχω


μετα σκεφτηκα, μηπως να το καναμε κ να μη το διαφημιζαμε? σιγουρα μας διαβαζουν οι οτετζηδες

----------


## dimyok

Εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι το σουρωτηρι δεν ειναι συμβατο με static ip OTE  αφου τα παιρνει ολα  :Razz:  Για να χωνουν 3 φορες υψηλοτερα προγραμματα ; Τωρα ποσο τους κοβει φαινεται στη στραβη 3 στους 4 δε εχουν ιδεα απο ρυθμισεις και ενας που ειχε μπει remote τα χε χαλασει ολα λαμπογιαλο - φτου μακρια και το φτιαχνεις μονος σου με τις με οδηγιες απο εδω οπως και το oxygen και οτι αλλο χρειαστει .

----------


## striker10

> με ενδιαφέρει πολύ το άν πετύχεις αυτό που γράφεις, γιατι και εγώ έχω σκοπό να κάνω το ίδιο σε λίγες εβδομάδες, οπότε περιμένω πως και πώς το report σου.


Ολα ενταξει, δουλευει απροβληματιστα

----------


## statica

> Ολα ενταξει, δουλευει απροβληματιστα


τελεια, ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## gordonas

Παίδες η ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία πως παίζει;;;

Το Booster το αφήνουμε μόνο με την κάρτα 4G, μια χαρά μέχρι εδώ.

Με τα τηλέφωνα τι γίνεται; Δεν χρειαζόμαστε ένα router που να βγάζει τηλεφωνία ευρυζωνικά; Πως το κάνετε;

----------


## DoSMaN

Δύο σελίδες πιο πίσω περίπου λένε, τα παιδιά, ότι τσεκάρεις στις ρυθμίσεις internet στο mobile το πεδίο "voip" και είσαι έτοιμος!

----------


## gmpu94

Έχω ταχύτητα download 60 έως 80 Mbps. Αν αφαιρεθεί το καλώδιο dsl, και το δουλευω μόνον με 4G, η ταχύτητα πέφτει στα 35 έως 40 Mbps.
Μήπως πρέπει να γίνει κάποια ρύθμιση ;;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δύο σελίδες πιο πίσω περίπου λένε, τα παιδιά, ότι τσεκάρεις στις ρυθμίσεις internet στο mobile το πεδίο "voip" και είσαι έτοιμος!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 206607


Δεν ξέρω αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι παράλληλα πρέπει να ξε-τσεκαριστεί και από το internet της σταθερής πάνω πάνω..



Off Topic


		Btw dosman αυτό το dark skin/εφέ στον browser σου..κάτι κάνει στα μάτια μου.. :Blink:  :Razz: 



- - - Updated - - -




> Έχω ταχύτητα download 60 έως 80 Mbps. Αν αφαιρεθεί το καλώδιο dsl, και το δουλευω μόνον με 4G, η ταχύτητα πέφτει στα 35 έως 40 Mbps.
> Μήπως πρέπει να γίνει κάποια ρύθμιση ;;


Πιθανότατα γιατί με τη dsl συμπληρώνει ταχύτητα, αφήνοντας το 4g μόνο του ίσως δεν έχει καλό σήμα και δίνει ότι απομένει..

----------


## DoSMaN

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Btw dosman αυτό το dark skin/εφέ στον browser σου..κάτι κάνει στα μάτια μου..




Off Topic


		Είναι addon του chrome και λέγεται Hacker Vision και στην ουσία κάνει invert τα χρώματα...

----------


## gmpu94

Ξαναβαλα το καλώδιο dsl, και είχα download 80 Mbps, ενώ πρώτα 60 Mbps.

----------


## pier88

> Ξαναβαλα το καλώδιο dsl, και είχα download 80 Mbps, ενώ πρώτα 60 Mbps.


Τι ταχύτητα adsl έχεις;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Είναι addon του chrome και λέγεται Hacker Vision και στην ουσία κάνει invert τα χρώματα...




Off Topic


		Το είχες ξαναπεί κ πιο πίσω.. 
Αλλά Invert τα μάτια μου θα έλεγα πως κάνει.. :Razz: 
Γούστα είναι αυτά θα μου πείς.. :Smile:

----------


## gmpu94

Έχω σύνδεση vdsl 50.

----------


## puntomania

> Έχω σύνδεση vdsl 50.


και στα ποσά κλειδώνει?

----------


## gmpu94

Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει, τι πρέπει να κάνω για το "στα ποσά κλειδώνει", δώστε οδηγίες να το κοιτάξω.

----------


## sakisastra

Πρωτος λογαριασμος απο το booster.Μπορει να μου πει κανεις γιατι ηρθε τετοιο ποσο?Το ειχα παρει σε προσφορα απο γερμανο στα 6,9

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει, τι πρέπει να κάνω για το "στα ποσά κλειδώνει", δώστε οδηγίες να το κοιτάξω.


κλεισε το 4g και κανε ενα τεστ να δεις ποσο παει

----------


## pier88

> Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει, τι πρέπει να κάνω για το "στα ποσά κλειδώνει", δώστε οδηγίες να το κοιτάξω.


Maintenance/Dsl information και βλέπεις τα στοιχεία της γραμμής.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πρωτος λογαριασμος απο το booster.Μπορει να μου πει κανεις γιατι ηρθε τετοιο ποσο?Το ειχα παρει σε προσφορα απο γερμανο στα 6,9
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> κλεισε το 4g και κανε ενα τεστ να δεις ποσο παει


Δεν έχει περάσει η έκπτωση,τα ίδια και σε μένα.Παιρνεις τηλ/νο και ζητάς να διορθωθεί.

----------


## puntomania

> Πρωτος λογαριασμος απο το booster.Μπορει να μου πει κανεις γιατι ηρθε τετοιο ποσο?Το ειχα παρει σε προσφορα απο γερμανο στα 6,9




κοίτα να δεις τα σαΐνια του οτε... πως το κάνουν!


πχ... αν ο μήνας ξεκινά στις 6... σου λεει απο 6 μέχρι της 5 του επόμενου θέλω απο σένα 6,75... άλλα εσύ...έκανες την σύνδεση στις 15 του οπότε και θα σε χρεώσω απο τις 15... και μέχρι της 5 με την κανονική τιμή που ειναι 28 ευρώ το μήνα οπότε για 20 μέρες ειναι πχ 18 ευρώ... + ένα μήνα που πληρώνεις προκαταβολικά


λογάριασε τις μέρες..και θα βρεις πως το βγάζουν!!!

- - - Updated - - -

κάτσε να δω και τον δικό μου απ το 2ο booster να δω αν το κάνανε έτσι πάλι...οπότε και θα έχει μπινελίκια πάλι απο αυριο!

----------


## DoSMaN

> Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει, τι πρέπει να κάνω για το "στα ποσά κλειδώνει", δώστε οδηγίες να το κοιτάξω.


Μπες στο router σου, πάνω δεξιά πάντα στο Maintain και μόλις φορτώσει, πάτα δεξιά στο DSL Information και στείλε μας εικόνα από εκεί...
Εκεί φαίνεται στα πόσα κλειδώνεις και άλλα χαρακτηριστικά.

Επίσης μπορείς να πατήσεις και εδώ http://192.168.1.1/html/advance.html#device_info αλλά δε ξέρω αν θα σε πάει κατευθείαν...

----------


## gordonas

> Δύο σελίδες πιο πίσω περίπου λένε, τα παιδιά, ότι τσεκάρεις στις ρυθμίσεις internet στο mobile το πεδίο "voip" και είσαι έτοιμος!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 206607


Άρα έχουμε:

- HUAWEI - 4G internet και voip τηλεφωνία
- Δεύτερο router - DSL internet

OK, να το δοκιμάσω αλλά είχα στο μυαλό μου διαφορετικό setup. 

- HUAWEI - 4G internet
- Δεύτερο router - DSL internet και voip τηλεφωνία

Το θέμα είναι που θα βρω ένα speedport και αν θα δουλέψει αυτό το setup.

----------


## pier88

> κοίτα να δεις τα σαΐνια του οτε... πως το κάνουν!
> 
> 
> πχ... αν ο μήνας ξεκινά στις 6... σου λεει απο 6 μέχρι της 5 του επόμενου θέλω απο σένα 6,75... άλλα εσύ...έκανες την σύνδεση στις 15 του οπότε και θα σε χρεώσω απο τις 15... και μέχρι της 5 με την κανονική τιμή που ειναι 28 ευρώ το μήνα οπότε για 20 μέρες ειναι πχ 18 ευρώ... + ένα μήνα που πληρώνεις προκαταβολικά
> 
> 
> λογάριασε τις μέρες..και θα βρεις πως το βγάζουν!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Εγώ δεν το έχω πληρώσει όλο το πόσο,δίνω 4.74€ καθε μήνα μέχρι να διορθωθεί.

----------


## sakisastra

> κοίτα να δεις τα σαΐνια του οτε... πως το κάνουν!
> 
> 
> πχ... αν ο μήνας ξεκινά στις 6... σου λεει απο 6 μέχρι της 5 του επόμενου θέλω απο σένα 6,75... άλλα εσύ...έκανες την σύνδεση στις 15 του οπότε και θα σε χρεώσω απο τις 15... και μέχρι της 5 με την κανονική τιμή που ειναι 28 ευρώ το μήνα οπότε για 20 μέρες ειναι πχ 18 ευρώ... + ένα μήνα που πληρώνεις προκαταβολικά
> 
> 
> λογάριασε τις μέρες..και θα βρεις πως το βγάζουν!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Ναι αλλα πανω γραφει περιοδος λογαριασμου 8/8 εως 7/9,αρα με χρεωσαν για ενα μηνα 17,80?

----------


## puntomania

> Ναι αλλα πανω γραφει περιοδος λογαριασμου 8/8 εως 7/9,αρα με χρεωσαν για ενα μηνα 17,80?


ο 1ος δεν είναι? στην ανάλυση τι γράφει αν τον κατεβάσεις?

----------


## sakisastra

> ο 1ος δεν είναι? στην ανάλυση τι γράφει αν τον κατεβάσεις?


χαχα δεν μπορω να κατεβασω μου λεει το pdf,θα ειναι διαθεσιμο μολις εκδοθει ο επομενος λογαριασμος.....

----------


## pier88

> χαχα δεν μπορω να κατεβασω μου λεει το pdf,θα ειναι διαθεσιμο μολις εκδοθει ο επομενος λογαριασμος.....


Περίμενε 2-3 μερες και θα είναι διαθέσιμος.Μην αγχώνεσαι,είναι γνωστό <<λάθος>> του οτε αυτό.Οταν πάρεις τηλ/νο θα το δεχτούν αμέσως.

----------


## dimyok

Τι να δεχτουν να σου βγαλουν αλλο λογαριασμο ;  Αναλογικα ετσι βγαινει χωρις την εκπτωση το πληρωνεις . Καθολου απο λαθος δεν ειναι ομως  και μενα μου χαν βγαλει το μηνα 17,80 . Και κατι περιεργο . Τον Αυγουστο το ειχα κλειστο και στις 20 που ηταν να μπουν τα 100 gb ανανεωση το βλεπω 0 υπολοιπο . Επομενη ανανεωση 20 Σεπτεμβριου θα περιμενω αυτη τη φορα με ενεργο να δω τι παιζει . Ξερουμε οτι αν δε χρησιμοπ. τα 100 του μηνα τα χανεις γιατι δε μεταφερονται τον αλλο μηνα αλλα να φανε και  την ανανεωση ειναι πολυ χοντρο

----------


## gmpu94

screenshot   απο το router,,

----------


## pier88

> screenshot   απο το router,,


Mάλλον είσαι μακρυά από την καμπίνα και πιάνεις 30 mbps ,αν πιάνεις σύνολο 80 είσαι μια χαρά.

- - - Updated - - -

Πήγαινε λίγο:Ιnternet/Bonding Information/Bonding Status/Available bandwidth,πόσα mbps γράφει;

----------


## gmpu94

Δεν είμαι μακριά από την καμπίνα.
200 μέτρα είμαι, Αλλά μίλησα με τον τεχνικό, τον πέτυχα τυχαία, και μου είπε : δεν υποστηρίζει η γραμμή.

Το 2ο θα το κοιτάξω αργότερα,

----------


## pier88

> Δεν είμαι μακριά από την καμπίνα.
> 200 μέτρα είμαι, Αλλά μίλησα με τον τεχνικό, τον πέτυχα τυχαία, και μου είπε : δεν υποστηρίζει η γραμμή.
> 
> Το 2ο θα το κοιτάξω αργότερα,


Από τα λίγα που ξερω το 21.1 attenuation που έχεις δείχνει ότι δεν είσαι στα 200 μέτρα αλλά στα 1500 περίπου γι αυτό και το ρούτερ κλειδώνει στα 30mbps αλλιώς θα έπιανε 50 mbps.Μου κάνει εντύπωση και η τιμή στο upload (47,4)που είναι πολύ υψηλή,συνήθως συμβαίνει το αντίθετο.
Οταν λες δεν υποστηρίζει η γραμμή,τι εννοείς;

----------


## gmpu94

Να καταλάβεις την κατάσταση, είχα 
 vbsl 50, και ταχύτητα 30 Mbps, και μου είπαν από το 13888, και πήγα για μια βδομάδα σε adsl 24, για να μην πληρώνω τζάμπα λεφτά, και είχα ταχύτητα 13 Mbps.
Οπότε συμφώνησα να βάλουν vdsl 50, και ας έχω ταχύτητα 30, και φυσικά αυτό είναι ηχογραφημένο από το 13888. Μετά έμαθα για το Huawei, και αναβάθμισα. Τώρα η ταχύτητα παίζει σε 60 έως 80, που φτάνει για την χρήση που κάνω, κατεβάζω που και που firmware για το κινητό.

- - - Updated - - -

Η καμπίνα, δεν ξέρω αν είναι το ίδιο : καφαο, είναι στην άκρη του τετραγώνου, το μέγιστο 200 μέτρα, μπορεί και λιγότερο.
Ένα κτίριο του ΟΤΕ, όπου έχουν τεχνικές υπηρεσίες είναι σε ένα χιλιόμετρο. Ο τεχνικός μου είπε : δεν υποστηρίζει η γραμμή, δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες, και μου συνέστησε και πήγα adsl κλπ.

----------


## jkoukos

Τα 21,1dB σε ADSL, αντιστοιχούν σε 1500 περίπου καλωδιακά μέτρα.
Τα 21,1dB σε VDSL, αντιστοιχούν σε 1100 περίπου καλωδιακά μέτρα.
Ο λόγος είναι ότι υπάρχει μια διαφορά +6dB περίπου, λόγω περισσότερων συχνοτήτων του VDSL. Άρα τα 21,1dB του ADSL αντιστοιχούν σε 15,1dB περίπου σε VDSL.

Η ταχύτητα συμβαδίζει με την εξασθένιση, βάσει της απόστασης. Το αν είναι είναι σωστή έχει να κάνει με την ποιότητα του χάλκινου δικτύου.

----------


## pier88

> Να καταλάβεις την κατάσταση, είχα 
>  vbsl 50, και ταχύτητα 30 Mbps, και μου είπαν από το 13888, και πήγα για μια βδομάδα σε adsl 24, για να μην πληρώνω τζάμπα λεφτά, και είχα ταχύτητα 13 Mbps.
> Οπότε συμφώνησα να βάλουν vdsl 50, και ας έχω ταχύτητα 30, και φυσικά αυτό είναι ηχογραφημένο από το 13888. Μετά έμαθα για το Huawei, και αναβάθμισα. Τώρα η ταχύτητα παίζει σε 60 έως 80, που φτάνει για την χρήση που κάνω, κατεβάζω που και που firmware για το κινητό.


Τότε λογικά σου δίνουν vdsl από το αστικό κέντρο κι όχι από καμπίνα αλλιώς θα είχες μονοψήφιο down attenuation.

----------


## puntomania

> Τα 21,1dB σε ADSL, αντιστοιχούν σε 1500 περίπου καλωδιακά μέτρα.
> Τα 21,1dB σε VDSL, αντιστοιχούν σε 1100 περίπου καλωδιακά μέτρα.
> Ο λόγος είναι ότι υπάρχει μια διαφορά +6dB περίπου, λόγω περισσότερων συχνοτήτων του VDSL. Άρα τα 21,1dB του ADSL αντιστοιχούν σε 15,1dB περίπου σε VDSL.
> 
> Η ταχύτητα συμβαδίζει με την εξασθένιση, βάσει της απόστασης. Το αν είναι είναι σωστή έχει να κάνει με την ποιότητα του χάλκινου δικτύου.



τα 12,3 πόσα μέτρα βγάζουν τότε? 900?

----------


## gmpu94

> Mάλλον είσαι μακρυά από την καμπίνα και πιάνεις 30 mbps ,αν πιάνεις σύνολο 80 είσαι μια χαρά.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Πήγαινε λίγο:Ιnternet/Bonding Information/Bonding Status/Available bandwidth,πόσα mbps γράφει;


Available bandwidth:      25727,   {{ και εγω δεν τα ξερω καθολου αυτα, ειναι μαλλον προχωρημμενες γνωσεις.}}

----------


## jkoukos

> τα 12,3 πόσα μέτρα βγάζουν τότε? 900?


Αντιστοιχούν σε περίπου 6,3dB του ADSL, οπότε κάπου στα 450 μέτρα.

----------


## pier88

> Available bandwidth:      25727,   {{ και εγω δεν τα ξερω καθολου αυτα, ειναι μαλλον προχωρημμενες γνωσεις.}}


Αυτή η ταχύτητα είναι η διαθέσιμη από το vdsl,αφού πηγαίνεις στα 80 mbps με το booster σχεδόν τερματίζει!Είσαι μια χαρά κ μην το ψάχνεις άλλο.

----------


## GregoirX23

> τα 12,3 πόσα μέτρα βγάζουν τότε? 900?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 206660


Όπως τα λέει ο κούκος είναι..το vdsl προσθέτει 6-7db πάνω σε ότι είχαμε πριν με το adsl..η εάν δεν είχαμε, τότε αφαιρούμε 6-7db από αυτό που μας δείχνει το vdsl για να εκτιμήσουμε την απόσταση μας..
Το ερώτημα τώρα είναι..κάποιος που έχει 6-7db κατευθείαν σε vdsl..πόσο πραγματικά είναι; Δίπλα στη καμπίνα;  :Thinking:

----------


## sakisastra

Γνωριζει κανεις αν γινετε,οι συσκευες που μπαινουν απο wifi να μην χρησιμοποιουν το 4g?

----------


## DoSMaN

> Γνωριζει κανεις αν γινετε,οι συσκευες που μπαινουν απο wifi να μην χρησιμοποιουν το 4g?


Θα πας εδώ που σου δείχνω στη φωτογραφία και θα φτιάξεις κανόνες...
Ό,τι βάλεις εκεί, θα περνάει ΜΟΝΟ από aDSL και όχι από το mobile...

----------


## pier88

> Γνωριζει κανεις αν γινετε,οι συσκευες που μπαινουν απο wifi να μην χρησιμοποιουν το 4g?


Internet/Bonding User Filter List/Redirect devices on the LAN και διαλέγεις ποιές συσκευές θα παίρνουν μόνο adsl.

----------


## sakisastra

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ..Με σωσατε......... :One thumb up:

----------


## dimyok

Εβαλα το 2019 firmware . Μηπως θυμαται κανεις τα βηματα για να ξεμπλοκαρει το Bonding Τunel που κολλαει αμα τελειωσουν τα data ;
Interface Status
LTE tunnel: Up
 DSL tunnel : Down
Bonding: Up

----------


## pier88

> Εβαλα το 2019 firmware . Μηπως θυμαται κανεις τα βηματα για να ξεμπλοκαρει το Bonding Τunel που κολλαει αμα τελειωσουν τα data ;
> Interface Status
> LTE tunnel: Up
>  DSL tunnel : Down
> Bonding: Up


Πήγαινε internet settings και κάνε restart pppoe.Αν δεν φτιάξει bonding info/bonding settings ξετικάρεις το τετραγωνάκι και save περιμένεις ,τσεκάρεις πάλι το τετράγωνο και save.

----------


## newbye

Έχει να με κολλήσει το Βonding από πέρσι... Πόση ώρα μένει έτσι; Πάνω από 15min; Κάνε "Restart DSL" για να πάρει νέα IP.

----------


## dimyok

Οσα Restart DSL με νέα IP και να κανω τιποτα . Καποια στιγμη εφτιαξε τικαροντας / ξετικάρ. το τετραγωνάκι και επιασε τα 13 mbps dsl  + 17 mbps mobile download . Μετα παλι κολλησε στα 13 . Να βαλω ρυθμισεις manual IPv4 και στα δυο η δε θα κανει διαφορα ;
Κολλαει μονο το download το upload δουλευει Speedtest : 
 DOWNLOAD Mbps 7.36 Mbps 
 UPLOAD     Mbps   4.98 Mbps

----------


## pier88

> Οσα Restart DSL με νέα IP και να κανω τιποτα . Καποια στιγμη εφτιαξε τικαροντας / ξετικάρ. το τετραγωνάκι και επιασε τα 13 mbps dsl  + 17 mbps mobile download . Μετα παλι κολλησε στα 13 . Να βαλω ρυθμισεις manual IPv4 και στα δυο η δε θα κανει διαφορα ;
> Κολλαει μονο το download το upload δουλευει Speedtest : 
>  DOWNLOAD Mbps 7.36 Mbps 
>  UPLOAD     Mbps   4.98 Mbps


Που μετράς την ταχύτητα και στα ποσα mbps κλειδώνει το ρούτερ;

----------


## dimyok

Τωρα μαμιεται στα 8 mbps απο το server OTE Athens . Reset και αρκετα για σημερα μη φυγει απο το παραθυρο .... 
 15.40 Mbps DOWNLOAD TUNELL UP - ΕΔΩ ΠΕΦΤΕΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΣΤΑ 8

 5.05 Mbps UPLOAD ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ

----------


## pier88

> Τωρα μαμιεται στα 8 mbps απο το server OTE Athens . Reset και αρκετα για σημερα μη φυγει απο το παραθυρο .... 
>  15.40 Mbps DOWNLOAD TUNELL UP - ΕΔΩ ΠΕΦΤΕΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΣΤΑ 8
> 
>  5.05 Mbps UPLOAD ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ


Αν θες ανέβασε ενα screenshot απο adsl info να δούμε γιατί υποψιάζομαι οτι κάτι γίνεται με τη γραμμή σου.
Πολλές φορές τα speed test είναι άκυρα,βάλε ένα αρχείο να κατεβαίνει από http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/ και δες.

----------


## dimyok

Oταν εχει κουμπωμενη τη γραμμη dsl κοβει το 4G. Σκετο δουλευει . To κλασικο δηλαδη .....

----------


## newbye

> Oταν εχει κουμπωμενη τη γραμμη dsl κοβει το 4G. Σκετο δουλευει . To κλασικο δηλαδη .....


Στο IP protocol βάλε σκέτο το IPv4...

----------


## pier88

> Oταν εχει κουμπωμενη τη γραμμη dsl κοβει το 4G. Σκετο δουλευει . To κλασικο δηλαδη .....


Μας τα λες μπερδεμένα και δε βγαίνει νόημα,μία έχεις adsl 13 και μία 7 αν έχω καταλάβει,αυτό είναι πρόβλημα της γραμμής,όταν δεν τερματίζει η γραμμή δεν ανοίγει το speedbooster γι αυτό σου ειπα να ανεβάσεις τα stats να δούμε.

----------


## dimyok

13 δινει το Adsl και 17 το 4G χωρις data . Κανε τη προσθεση 30 mbps . Αλλα με το που βαζω το τηλεφ . καλωδιο πεφτει στα 7 τραβωντας MONO απο τη adsl καταλαβες τωρα ; IPv4 δουλευει το 4G και IPv4 επισης το dsl . To γμτο ειναι οτι μια στιγμη δουλεψε με reset και τις 2 IP - εγινε το DSL TUNELLING UP και  το ftp download εφτασε 3 mb / sec .  Σχεδιο Β ειναι να  κανω συμπλεξη το 4G απο το HA35  και το dsl απο το Asus με load balancing που γινεται σαλατα και δε δουλευει

----------


## pier88

> 13 δινει το Adsl και 17 το 4G χωρις data . Κανε τη προσθεση 30 mbps . Αλλα με το που βαζω το τηλεφ . καλωδιο πεφτει στα 7 τραβωντας MONO απο τη adsl καταλαβες τωρα ; IPv4 δουλευει το 4G και IPv4 επισης το dsl . To γμτο ειναι οτι μια στιγμη δουλεψε με reset και τις 2 IP - εγινε το DSL TUNELLING UP και  το ftp download εφτασε 3 mb / sec .  Σχεδιο Β ειναι να  κανω συμπλεξη το 4G απο το HA35  και το dsl απο το Asus με load balancing που γινεται σαλατα και δε δουλευει


Με την adsl επάνω κλείσε το 4g και δες την ταχύτητα αν τερματίζει η γραμμή στα 13.

----------


## dimyok

Παμε παλι ναι τερματίζει η γραμμή στα 13 μονο DSL .  Και 17 μονο με το 4G . Μαζι δε δουλευουν .... :Sad:

----------


## pier88

> Παμε παλι ναι τερματίζει η γραμμή στα 13 μονο DSL .  Και 17 μονο με το 4G . Μαζι δε δουλευουν ....


Δύο πράγματα μπορεί να συμβαίνουν.
α)Φταίει το ρούτερ και πας γι αλλαγή.
β)Είναι κάποια ρύθμιση από την πλευρά της κινητής.
Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα ειναι καλωδιακό και πέφτει η γραμμή σου (adsl).Οταν το παθαίνει αυτό λογικά στο available bandwidth θα δείχνει 0.

----------


## dimyok

Πρεπει να ειναι καποια ρυθμιση η γραμμη ειναι μια χαρα σταθερη . Δεν εχεις καταλαβει οτι μιλαμε για το tunelling αυτο δε λειτουργει σωστα

----------


## pier88

> Πρεπει να ειναι καποια ρυθμιση η γραμμη ειναι μια χαρα σταθερη . Δεν εχεις καταλαβει οτι μιλαμε για το tunelling αυτο δε λειτουργει σωστα


Σου είχα στείλει κάτι κωδικούς,τους δοκίμασες;

----------


## dimyok

Ναι σε ευχαριστω ! . Με την ευκαιρια τους εβαζες στο σεταρισμα του ρουτερ και στο DSL και στο Μobile demo και στα 2 και δουλευε ;

----------


## pier88

> Σου είχα στείλει κάτι κωδικούς,τους δοκίμασες;


Μόνο στην adsl τους βάζεις.
Internet/internet_adsl/Edit κι αλλάζεις internet account,internet password με αυτά που σου έστειλα.

----------


## puntomania

> Σου είχα στείλει κάτι κωδικούς,τους δοκίμασες;


κάνουν κάτι καλό αυτοί οι κωδικοί?  :Wink:

----------


## pier88

> κάνουν κάτι καλό αυτοί οι κωδικοί?


Είναι για συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα.

----------


## puntomania

> Είναι για συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα.


δεν το μοιράζεσαι όμως μαζί μας...μπορεί να το έχει και κάποιος άλλος!

----------


## pier88

> δεν το μοιράζεσαι όμως μαζί μας...μπορεί να το έχει και κάποιος άλλος!


Όποιος έχει δηλώσει τέτοιο πρόβλημα έχει βοηθηθεί με p.m.

----------


## dimyok

demo για να δεις  αν συνδεεται με οτε IP . Δεν ειναι τιποτα φοβερο και δε φτιαχνει το προβλημα αλλα ας ειναι καλα το δοκιμασα .

----------


## pier88

> demo για να δεις  αν συνδεεται με οτε IP . Δεν ειναι τιποτα φοβερο και δε φτιαχνει το προβλημα αλλα ας ειναι καλα το δοκιμασα .


Το χειμώνα αν θυμάστε,είχαμε όλοι το ίδιο πρόβλημα έβαζες τους κωδικούς κ λυνόταν το θέμα.Οι κωδικοί δόθηκαν εμπιστευτικά και τουλάχιστον 5 μέλη από εδώ έλυσαν το πρόβλημά τους.Το δικό σου το πρόβλημα μπορεί να ειναι διαφορετικό.Σου είπα να ανεβάσεις screenshot να δούμε αλλά τίποτα,έτσι δε μπορώ να βοηθήσω.Ευχομαι να βρείς τη λύση γρήγορα.

----------


## dimyok

Ευχαριστω μακαρι να ηταν τοσο απλο . Για να δουλεψει πρεπει και τα 3 να ειναι up - Και εμενα το DSL tunnel ειναι Down 

Interface Status
LTE tunnel:
                        Up
*DSL tunnel:
                        Down*
Bonding:
                        Up

----------


## gmpu94

http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/

Δεν έχω ξαναδουλέψει σε αυτό. Πιο αρχείο κατεβάζω, ας πούμε αυτό με τα 100 mb ;;

----------


## Kootoomootoo

> http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/
> 
> Δεν έχω ξαναδουλέψει σε αυτό. Πιο αρχείο κατεβάζω, ας πούμε αυτό με τα 100 mb ;;


Ναι, ώστε να δεις την ταχύτητα που κατεβαίνει. Μην βάλεις κάποιο μεγάλο και σου φάει τα GB από το booster.

----------


## gmpu94

Κατεβάζω  το ftp  H  το  http ;
( έχει δύο επιλογές ).

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ευχαριστω μακαρι να ηταν τοσο απλο . Για να δουλεψει πρεπει και τα 3 να ειναι up - Και εμενα το DSL tunnel ειναι Down 
> 
> Interface Status
> LTE tunnel:
>                         Up
> *DSL tunnel:
>                         Down*
> Bonding:
>                         Up


Να υποθέσω ότι έκανες ρεσέτ το ρούτερ από το κουμπάκι πίσω.. 
Αν το αφήσεις μερικές ώρες χωρίς ρεσέτ κλπ, πάλι δεν ανεβαίνει το bonding; 
Εμένα όταν το είχα, άμα έπεφτε το βράδυ..που συνήθως έπεφτε τα βράδια ιδίως..και αν έκανα κ κανα ρεστάρτ κ εγώ, έπρεπε να πάει 8-9 το πρωί για να ανέβει..πράγμα που με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι κόλλαγε ο bonding server (το authentication δλδ για νέους χρήστες, έμεναν up όσοι δεν είχαν κάνει rr ίσως  :Thinking:  ) και τον έφτιαχναν το πρωί.. Αλλά κανονικά έπρεπε μετά από λίγο να ανέβει μόνο του..  
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, από το support τι λένε;   
Πολλοί πάντως έχουν θέματα με το bonding απ'ότι έχω παρατηρήσει..τι στο καλό κάνουν με αυτόν τον server απορώ..

- - - Updated - - -




> Κατεβάζω  το ftp  H  το  http ;
> ( έχει δύο επιλογές ).


Δοκιμάζεις κ τα 2.. Δεν υπάρχει θέμα..

----------


## gmpu94

test10Mb.db  ,   τοκατεβασα στον υπολογιστη,  αλλα πως θα κανω το τεστ ;  δεν μπορω να το τρεξω.

----------


## GeorgeH

> test10Mb.db  ,   τοκατεβασα στον υπολογιστη,  αλλα πως θα κανω το τεστ ;  δεν μπορω να το τρεξω.


Δεν το τρέχεις αυτό το αρχειο, δεν είναι τεστ αρχείο (αρχείο βάσης). Απλά το κατεβάζεις και με αυτόν τον τρόπο τεστάρεις την ταχύτητά σου.

----------


## gmpu94

υπαρχει τροπος  να την μετρησω,  οπως στο speed test ;

- - - Updated - - -

κατεβαζω το 1 gb,  πως μπορω να ξερω, με τι ταχυτητα, χρονος που κατεβηκε, ;

----------


## griniaris

> test10Mb.db  ,   τοκατεβασα στον υπολογιστη,  αλλα πως θα κανω το τεστ ;  δεν μπορω να το τρεξω.


 :Crazy: 


Οπως σου ειπαν και τα παιδια...  ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ βλεπεις την ταχυτητα σου. 

Αυτη ειναι η μονη αξιοπιστη μετρηση. ξεχνα ολα τα speedtest κλπ ειναι αναξιοπιστα.

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Πάτα ctrl και j στο πληκτρολόγιο όταν είναι εστιασμένο στο παράθυρο του περιηγητή. Θα σου εμφανίσει όλες τις λήψεις με λεπτομέρειες, θα μπορείς να δεις και την ταχύτητα που κατεβαίνει. 
Δώσε σημασία αν είναι και κεφαλαία ή μικρά, Mb και MB.

----------


## jkoukos

Αν κατεβάζεις μέσω του browser, δοκίμασε με 2-3 ταυτόχρονα αρχεία.
Αν κατεβάζεις από κάποιον download manager, αρκεί και μόνο ένα αρχείο.

----------


## gmpu94

Το ξανακατεβασα, μέγιστη ταχύτητα 7 MB/sec , και την ίδια στιγμή στο speed test,, το athens-ote...,, αυτό που μου είπαν από 13888, η ταχύτητα έδειχνε 80 και 7 Mbps.

----------


## jkoukos

M' αρέσει που έγραψα ότι αν κάνεις το κατέβασμα μέσω browser, να βάλεις ταυτόχρονα 2-3 αρχεία και να δεις την συνολική ταχύτητα.

----------


## gmpu94

Έχω download manager, και κατέβασα ένα αρχείο,, firmware από xiaomi Κίνα, με ταχύτητα 10 MB/s

- - - Updated - - -

Eπισης  μετά, κατέβασα ταυτόχρονα 2 firmware, με ταχύτητα το καθένα 5 MB/s, από xiaomi Κίνα.

----------


## jkoukos

Άρα είσαι μια χαρά!

----------


## statica

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα.

Κάτοχος και εγώ πλέον ενός booster (γιατι τα 3mbps της adsl δε παλέυονταν πια) και το έχω και το δουλέυω σκέτο με 4G.

Γενικά είναι λειτουργικό με κάπως "χαμηλή" ταχύτητα μιας και πάνω απο 20mbps δεν βλέπω όπου και να το βάλω στο σπίτι και συνήθως λιγότερο.

Αυτό που όμως με παραξενέυει ειναι οτι η ταχύτητα δεν ειναι σταθερή: Μπορεί τώρα να κατεβάζω με 2mb/s και σε 2 δευτερα να πέφτει στα 700kb και μετά πάλι απο λίγο 1mb/s κτλ. Αυτά με σήμα "Good (43)"

Έτσι δουλευει και σε εσάς παιδιά? Θα περίμενα αφου "κλειδώσει" σε κάποιο νούμερο να μην ανεβοκατεβαίνει η ταχύτητα

----------


## gmpu94

Έχει ειπωθεί πολλές φορές,, η ταχύτητα Δεν είναι σταθερή.

----------


## jkoukos

> Έτσι δουλευει και σε εσάς παιδιά? Θα περίμενα αφου "κλειδώσει" σε κάποιο νούμερο να μην ανεβοκατεβαίνει η ταχύτητα


Δεν έχω το Booster, αλλά γενικά έτσι δουλεύουν οι κινητές συνδέσεις. Κανένας δεν έχει δικό του bandwidth εξασφαλισμένο. Στην ίδια κεραία συνδέεσαι μαζί με δεκάδες άλλους χρήστες, οπότε το διαθέσιμο bandwidth μοιράζεται δυναμικά ανάλογα τι κάνει ο καθένας.

----------


## gmpu94

> Άρα είσαι μια χαρά!


Έκανα μια δοκιμή σε ένα αρχείο με download manager, η ταχύτητα έπαιζε από 8MB/sec έως 10.
Τώρα: από ότι ξέρω 1 MB είναι 8 Mbit. Άρα η ταχύτητα ήτανε 8*8= 64 Mbps έως 10*8= 80 Mbps ;
Είναι σωστος ο υπολογισμός ,. Η. , κάνω λάθος ;
Παρακλήση να απαντήσετε.

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Ναι, είναι σωστά.

----------


## griniaris

> Έκανα μια δοκιμή σε ένα αρχείο με download manager, η ταχύτητα έπαιζε από 8MB/sec έως 10.
> Τώρα: από ότι ξέρω 1 MB είναι 8 Mbit. Άρα η ταχύτητα ήτανε 8*8= 64 Mbps έως 10*8= 80 Mbps ;
> Είναι σωστος ο υπολογισμός ,. Η. , κάνω λάθος ;
> Παρακλήση να απαντήσετε.


1 MB = 8 Mbit αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλα που πρεπει να προστεθουν. πχ overhead κλπ κλπ 

οποτε αν σου βγαλει πχ 80... ειναι λιγο παραπανω.

----------


## sotikour

Καλημέρα, επειδή το ψάχνω και εγώ για το cosmote speed booster μιας και ποιάνω γύρω στα 6.5mbps και δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για vdsl στην περιοχή μου.

το booster θα παίζει με το cosmote tv go? 
θα παίζει με iptv μέσω vlc? 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ το προτέρων.

----------


## griniaris

> Καλημέρα, επειδή το ψάχνω και εγώ για το cosmote speed booster μιας και ποιάνω γύρω στα 6.5mbps και δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για vdsl στην περιοχή μου.
> 
> το booster θα παίζει με το cosmote tv go? 
> θα παίζει με iptv μέσω vlc? 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ το προτέρων.


Κανεις δεν θα σε διαβεβαιωσει για αυτο που ρωτας. 

Εξαρταται την περιοχη. 
Ποσους εχει η κεραια κινητης που συνδεεσαι.
Σε τι αποσταση ειναι.
Τι σημα εχει. 
κλπ κλπ

ΜΟΝΟ με δοκιμη θα το δεις αυτο. Κανενας αλλος βεβαιος τροπος.

----------


## dimyok

Εδω παντως δε παιζει ετσι .

----------


## puntomania

> Καλημέρα, επειδή το ψάχνω και εγώ για το cosmote speed booster μιας και ποιάνω γύρω στα 6.5mbps και δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για vdsl στην περιοχή μου.
> 
> το booster θα παίζει με το cosmote tv go? 
> θα παίζει με iptv μέσω vlc? 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ το προτέρων.


νομίζω αυτά που ρωτάς... τα έχουμε ξανά πει πιο πίσω... οπότε ψάξου λίγο περισσότερο εδώ μέσα...ώστε να σχηματίσεις γνώμη... και κρίνε ανάλογα...αν σου κάνει η όχι η υπηρεσία. η δοκιμή πάει 6,75χ24= 162,00 ευρώ

----------


## striker10

> Καλημέρα, επειδή το ψάχνω και εγώ για το cosmote speed booster μιας και ποιάνω γύρω στα 6.5mbps και δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για vdsl στην περιοχή μου.
> 
> το booster θα παίζει με το cosmote tv go? 
> θα παίζει με iptv μέσω vlc? 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ το προτέρων.


φιλε καλημερα
μονο με δοκιμη, και εχεις δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης σε 14 μερες ΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 13888 και οχι απο καταστημα

εμενα IPTV δεν επαιξε ποτε

----------


## edekei

Καλησπέρα σας,

Εμένα το πρόβλημα είναι λίγο διαφορετικό,
Κατ'αρχήν να πω ότι είμαι κάτοχος ενός μετεωρολογικού σταθμού κι έτσι η σύνδεσή μου ανεβάζει 24/7 δεδομένα στο server που φιλοξενεί την ιστοσελίδα του σταθμού, οπότε υπάρχει μόνιμη δραστηριότητα στη σύνδεση, αφού οι τρέχουσες μετεωρολογικές μετρήσεις ενημερώνονται κάθε 10 δευτερόλεπτα. 
Έχω το booster από το περασμένο Μάρτιο στις 15 του μήνα. Μέχρι τώρα δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα, αντίθετα είμαι ευχαριστημένος, μιας και από τα 6 Mbps της dsl, έφτασα τα 20-25 σε μια μέρα. Επίσης, έως και την τελευταία ανανέωση των 100GB, δεν είχα καταναλώσει ποτέ αυτό τον όγκο πριν το πέρας της μηνιαίας χρήσης.
Από την περασμένη Κυριακή και μέσα σε 3 μέρες έχουν φύγει 40GB εντελώς ξαφνικά και χωρίς να έχει πρηγηθεί κατέβασμα αρχείου άνω των 25ΜΒ, ενώ η χρήση είναι περιορισμένη και σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες του 24ώρου. Η χρήση της σύνδεσης γίνεται μόνο από εμένα και την αδερφή μου, η οποία αρκείται σε απλό σεφάρισμα 2-3 ώρες και η οποία μου ανέφερε σήμερα ότι "σέρνεται" τελευταία η σύνδεση...
Επικοινώνησα σήμερα με τον ΟΤΕ στο 13888 και μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι τεχνικά εφικτό να εντοπίσουν ποιές ΙΡ συνδέονται στη γραμμή, ούτε και να βρουν τα αρχεία που έχουν κατέβει χρησιμοποιώντας τη σύνδεση μέσω του booster. Mόνο πότε συνδέεται και αποσυνδέεται...
Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει;
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

Υ.Γ. Γείτονες δεν υπάρχουν σε ακτίνα 50 μέτρων και τον κωδικό του Wi-Fi τον γνωρίζω μόνο εγώ.
      Επίσης μετά το booster υπάρχει Mikrotik router, πάνω στο οποίο συνδέονται όλες οι συσκευές, ενσύρματες και ασύρματες

----------


## DoSMaN

> [...]Επίσης μετά το booster υπάρχει Mikrotik router, πάνω στο οποίο συνδέονται όλες οι συσκευές, ενσύρματες και ασύρματες


Αρχικά θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις πάνω στο booster αυτά που θέλεις να "τραβάνε" και από τα 2 (το συνδυαστικό) και μετά να πας στο GUI του booster στο Internet -> Bonding User Filter List και εκεί να βάλεις εκεί είτε τις συσκευές που ΔΕΝ θέλεις να σου τραβάνε από το booster (από το 4G) πχ microtik και ότι έχει πάνω του, είτε τις IPs αυτών...

Με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα δουλεύει το WiFi σου κανονικά τραβώντας από aDSL και 4G (εκτός αν βάλεις και τις ασύρματες συσκευές παραπάνω) και ό,τι έχει συνδέσει πάνω στο Booster και δεν είναι στη λίστα παραπάνω...

----------


## dimyok

Αμα βαλεις TL-R470T  LOAD BALANCE μπροστα και ρυθμιζεις γραμμη με το DSL  και booster μονο με το 4G χωριστα ; Ειναι μια φτηνη λυση 
Windows updates κλειστα να μη τρωνε τσαμπα data .

----------


## sotikour

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις. διάβασα και πιο πίσω αρκετές σελίδες και παλιότερα θέματα απλά ρώτησα μήπως κάποιος έχει πιο σαφή απάντηση. 

Οπότε θα δοκιμάσω από το 13888 και αν δεν με βολέψει θα κάνω υπαναχώρηση.

Δοκιμάζω με speedtest από iphone σε 4g και μου δείχνει ταχύτητα 15mbps με 2 γραμμές σήμα. Τα μέγιστα του 4g με φουλ σήμα πόσο είναι?

----------


## pier88

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις. διάβασα και πιο πίσω αρκετές σελίδες και παλιότερα θέματα απλά ρώτησα μήπως κάποιος έχει πιο σαφή απάντηση. 
> 
> Οπότε θα δοκιμάσω από το 13888 και αν δεν με βολέψει θα κάνω υπαναχώρηση.
> 
> Δοκιμάζω με speedtest από iphone σε 4g και μου δείχνει ταχύτητα 15mbps με 2 γραμμές σήμα. Τα μέγιστα του 4g με φουλ σήμα πόσο είναι?


Το speedbooster δίνει έως +60mbps.

----------


## edekei

> Αρχικά θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις πάνω στο booster αυτά που θέλεις να "τραβάνε" και από τα 2 (το συνδυαστικό) και μετά να πας στο GUI του booster στο Internet -> Bonding User Filter List και εκεί να βάλεις εκεί είτε τις συσκευές που ΔΕΝ θέλεις να σου τραβάνε από το booster (από το 4G) πχ microtik και ότι έχει πάνω του, είτε τις IPs αυτών...
> 
> Με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα δουλεύει το WiFi σου κανονικά τραβώντας από aDSL και 4G (εκτός αν βάλεις και τις ασύρματες συσκευές παραπάνω) και ό,τι έχει συνδέσει πάνω στο Booster και δεν είναι στη λίστα παραπάνω...


Καλή ιδέα, όμως οι συσκευές του σταθμού κάνουν μόνο upload, επομένως δεν επηρρεάζουν το down...
Επίσης δεν συμφέρει να τραβάει το WiFi Μόνο από dsl, γιατί τότε το booster ουσιαστικά αχρηστεύεται...

----------


## DoSMaN

> Καλή ιδέα, όμως οι συσκευές του σταθμού κάνουν μόνο upload, επομένως δεν επηρρεάζουν το down...
> Επίσης δεν συμφέρει να τραβάει το WiFi Μόνο από dsl, γιατί τότε το booster ουσιαστικά αχρηστεύεται...


Αν δεις καλύτερα αυτό που έγραψα, αναφέρω ότι το WiFi θα παίζει κανονικά και με τα 2 εκτός αν βάλεις κάποια συσκευή στη λίστα όπου θα τραβάει μόνο από το aDSL.
Το παραπάνω "κόλπο" είναι για να δεις ποια συσκευή είναι αυτή που σου "τρώει" τα GB...

Μπορεί να είναι θέμα Windows και Windows update μιας και το τελευταίο διάστημα η MS σπρώχνει το τελευταίο της update στα μηχανήματα...

----------


## edekei

> Αμα βαλεις TL-R470T  LOAD BALANCE μπροστα και ρυθμιζεις γραμμη με το DSL  και booster μονο με το 4G χωριστα ; Ειναι μια φτηνη λυση 
> Windows updates κλειστα να μη τρωνε τσαμπα data .


Νομίζω ότι αυτό μπορώ να το κάνω και με το Mikrotik.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι συσκευές του σταθμού που συνδέονται στις ethernet του Mikrotik είναι 3 και φυσικά πρέπει να είναι στο ίδιο δίκτυο, άρα δεν μπορώ να βάλω μισές στο booster λόγω διαφορετικών subnets.
Όλη η κίνηση περνάει από το Mikrotik και στο booster είναι κλειστά όλα. Στις 14:00 το μεσημέρι έκανα restart το Mikrotik για να μηδενίσουν τα counters και τσέκαρα τα GBs που υπολείπονται από την εφαρμογή της Cosmote για να δω κατά πόσο συμφωνούν μεταξύ τους.

----------


## puntomania

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις. διάβασα και πιο πίσω αρκετές σελίδες και παλιότερα θέματα απλά ρώτησα μήπως κάποιος έχει πιο σαφή απάντηση. 
> 
> Οπότε θα δοκιμάσω από το 13888 και αν δεν με βολέψει θα κάνω υπαναχώρηση.
> 
> Δοκιμάζω με speedtest από iphone σε 4g και μου δείχνει ταχύτητα 15mbps με 2 γραμμές σήμα. Τα μέγιστα του 4g με φουλ σήμα πόσο είναι?


να προσέξεις μόνο... μην σου φάνε το 14ήμερο μέχρι να έρθει το ρούτερ....

----------


## griniaris

> Το speedbooster δίνει έως +60mbps.


Εν μερη εχεις δικιο αλλα...... 

ειναι το 4G LTE με download 150 και upload  50
και ειναι και το 4G LTE-Advanced   με download 300 και upload  150

Φυσικα με ιδανικες συνθηκες , σημα, καθαρη μπαντα, κλπ κλπ

edit: 

Off Topic


		 τι εγινε ρε παιδια....  ποτε προλαβατε και απαντησατε και μπηκατε αναμεσα ?  :Razz: 
μαλλον επρεπε να κανω refresh πριν απαντησω.

----------


## dimyok

Και τα 60 που λεει ο pier δεν ειναι εγγυημενα για ολους . Εδω πχ τωρα εχει πεσει το 4G στα 3MB /sec max . Αναλογα με το φορτο και ποσες κυρατσες κανουν κους κους τριγυρο  :Razz:  . To upload σταθερα στα 5ΜΒ / sec

----------


## GregoirX23

@edekei..
Τα gb της κινητής μειώνονται και με το upload αν δεν κάνω λάθος..
Μέσα στο μενού του ρούτερ στις συνδεδεμένες συσκευές βλέπεις καμιά που δεν γνωρίζεις; 
Κλείσε wps/upnp και άλλαξε default κωδικούς wifi/gui κλπ αν δε το έχεις κάνει..
Κοίτα και το log για mac κλπ των συσκευών η μήπως πάρει τπτ άλλο σχετικό το μάτι σου..
Το επόμενο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ..μήπως καμιά συσκευή σου τραβάει χωρίς να το ξέρεις; 
Antivirus κ λοιπά software να δεις, μήπως κάνουν updates η τπτ άλλο..
Α και κάτι ακόμα που είδα τώρα..τα wifi πιάνουν και πάνω από 50μέτρα απόσταση...ιδίως αν είναι ανοιχτό μέρος..
Κάνε κ κανα ρεσέτ αν σου είναι εύκολο το ρούτερ...

----------


## dimyok

Το δικο μου εχει απεριοριστο upload . Ενω ηθελα απεριοριστο download ολα αναποδα ....

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το δικο μου εχει απεριοριστο upload . Ενω ηθελα απεριοριστο download ολα αναποδα ....


Αν..αναφέρεσαι σε εμένα..το έχεις τεστάρει και δεν τραβάει gb από το up; Περίεργο αν είναι έτσι..

----------


## edekei

> @edekei..
> Τα gb της κινητής μειώνονται και με το upload αν δεν κάνω λάθος..
> Μέσα στο μενού του ρούτερ στις συνδεδεμένες συσκευές βλέπεις καμιά που δεν γνωρίζεις; 
> Κλείσε wps/upnp και άλλαξε default κωδικούς wifi/gui κλπ αν δε το έχεις κάνει..
> Κοίτα και το log για mac κλπ των συσκευών η μήπως πάρει τπτ άλλο σχετικό το μάτι σου..
> Το επόμενο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ..μήπως καμιά συσκευή σου τραβάει χωρίς να το ξέρεις; 
> Antivirus κ λοιπά software να δεις, μήπως κάνουν updates η τπτ άλλο..
> Α και κάτι ακόμα που είδα τώρα..τα wifi πιάνουν και πάνω από 50μέτρα απόσταση...ιδίως αν είναι ανοιχτό μέρος..
> Κάνε κ κανα ρεσέτ αν σου είναι εύκολο το ρούτερ...


GregoirX23 σ'ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Αν είναι έτσι όπως τα λες και το upload λογίζεται στον όγκο, τότε δικαιολογείται, αφού είχα αφήσει το Vuze ανοιχτό και ανέβαζε...
Είχα την εντύπωση πως μόνο το download προσμετράται...
Θα ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή σου με το Log και τα υπόλοιπα, αν και έχω κλειστό το wifi του booster και όλα περνούν μέσα από το Mikrotik.
Eπίσης, ζω σε χωριό 40 κατοίκων και οι περίοικοι δεν έχουν ιδέα :Laughing:

----------


## gmpu94

> Αμα βαλεις TL-R470T  LOAD BALANCE μπροστα και ρυθμιζεις γραμμη με το DSL  και booster μονο με το 4G χωριστα ; Ειναι μια φτηνη λυση 
> Windows updates κλειστα να μη τρωνε τσαμπα data .


Αυτό έχει εύκολο σεταρισμα ; Το κοίταξα 40€ κάνει.

----------


## dimyok

Λεει τα κανει ολα αυτοματα ακομα και με 2  DHCP . Στα asus παντως το balancing @μιεται παιδευομαι μερες και δεν εχω καταλαβει .

----------


## puntomania

> Αυτό έχει εύκολο σεταρισμα ; Το κοίταξα 40€ κάνει.


αφού εχεις μικροτικ...τι το θες το 470?

----------


## dimyok

Γιατι το setαρισμα multi wan ειναι καπως ζορικο  :Razz:

----------


## puntomania

> Γιατι το setαρισμα multi wan ειναι καπως ζορικο


έμενα το λες... πόσες νύχτες εχω φάει...

----------


## gmpu94

> αφού εχεις μικροτικ...τι το θες το 470?


Δεν έχω εγώ  μικροτικ, αν το πάρω θα δυσκολευτω στο σεταρισμα; Οδηγίες;

----------


## griniaris

> Γιατι το setαρισμα multi wan ειναι καπως ζορικο


Ευκολο ειναι. Για αρχη ριξε μια ματια ΕΔΩ σε ενα ελληνικο blog.

----------


## antonispgs

Πώς γίνεται να έχω στο Huawei μια lan θύρα που να παίρνει μόνο από 4g και καθόλου από dsl? Ή αν δε γίνεται σε θύρα lan, να μπορεί να φιλτραριστεί με βάση το όνομα ή την ip της συσκευής που θέλω να παίρνει μόνο 4g. Φαντάζομαι είναι κάποια επιλογή στην καρτέλα Ίντερνετ στο interface του ρουτερ αλλά δεν βγάζω άκρη. Θα ήμουν υπόχρεος αν μου λύνετε αυτή την απορία.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Πώς γίνεται να έχω στο Huawei μια lan θύρα που να παίρνει μόνο από 4g και καθόλου από dsl? Ή αν δε γίνεται σε θύρα lan, να μπορεί να φιλτραριστεί με βάση το όνομα ή την ip της συσκευής που θέλω να παίρνει μόνο 4g. Φαντάζομαι είναι κάποια επιλογή στην καρτέλα Ίντερνετ στο interface του ρουτερ αλλά δεν βγάζω άκρη. Θα ήμουν υπόχρεος αν μου λύνετε αυτή την απορία.


Λοιπόν...

Νομίζω ότι γίνεται από το Internet -> Layer2Bridging μιας και από εκεί, μπορείς να επιλέξεις τη LAN θύρα και το τι θα χρησιμοποιεί ως Interface...
Απλά βεβαιώσου ότι αν υπάρχει ήδη επιλογή εκεί, να αποεπιλέξεις με το edit τη LAN θύρα και να φτιάξεις νέο rule με τη LAN που θέλεις και το επιθυμητό Interface...

----------


## antonispgs

Αυτό πίστευα και εγώ αλλά αν αποεπιλεξω την lan1 από τον υπάρχον κανόνα και φτιάξω έναν άλλο με mobile μόνο, τότε το δεύτερο router που έχω κουμπωμένο στη lan1 δεν έχει και Ίντερνετ και αποεπιλεγεται και η επιλογή mobile από τον υπάρχοντα κανόνα. Κάποιος τρόπος να φιλτράρω με βάση το όνομα της συσκευής ή την ip?

----------


## DoSMaN

> Αυτό πίστευα και εγώ αλλά αν αποεπιλεξω την lan1 από τον υπάρχον κανόνα και φτιάξω έναν άλλο με mobile μόνο, τότε το δεύτερο router που έχω κουμπωμένο στη lan1 δεν έχει και Ίντερνετ και αποεπιλεγεται και η επιλογή mobile από τον υπάρχοντα κανόνα. Κάποιος τρόπος να φιλτράρω με βάση το όνομα της συσκευής ή την ip?


Δοκίμασε να αποεπιλέξεις την lan1, σώσε το setting και μετά φτιάξε τον νέο κανόνα και ξανασώσε...

Σημ.
Πρόσεχε μην μείνεις εκτός router... Χαχαχαχαχα
Βεβαιώσου ότι μπαίνεις από WiFi ή από άλλη lan αν χρειαστεί...

----------


## antonispgs

Μπα τίποτα, δεν έχει Ίντερνετ το ρουτερ που είναι μόνιμα στη συγκεκριμένη λαν.  θα δοκιμάσω αύριο να βάλω συγκεκριμένα τη συσκευή που θέλω να παίζει μόνο σε 4G μηπωσ Αλλάξει κάτι. αλλά το χειρότερο είναι ότι αυτόματα η επιλογή mobile ξετικαρεται από τον κύριο κανόνα br0. Είναι σαν να μην μπορείς να έχεις την ίδια επιλογή σε δυο διαφορετικούς κανόνες.

----------


## gmpu94

> Αμα βαλεις TL-R470T  LOAD BALANCE μπροστα και ρυθμιζεις γραμμη με το DSL  και booster μονο με το 4G χωριστα ; Ειναι μια φτηνη λυση 
> Windows updates κλειστα να μη τρωνε τσαμπα data .


Βρήκα το R480T+ v9, το έχει σεταρει κάποιος, υπάρχει οδηγός ;

----------


## griniaris

> Βρήκα το R480T+ v9, το έχει σεταρει κάποιος, υπάρχει οδηγός ;


Δεν υπαρχει οδηγος αφου ειναι παιχνιδακι το gui των tplink. 

Αντιθετα για πιο σοβαρα μηχανηματα (mikrotik-ubiquiti-ruckus-cisco κλπ ) υπαρχουν οδηγοι αφου ειναι δυσκολα στο σεταρισμα.

----------


## dimyok

To πηρα και περιμενω οδηγιες για σεταρισμα . Πρωτη αποπειρα λαμπογυαλο παιρνει απο το booster wan 1 αλλα εχει connection down το asus στη  wan 2 . Και τουμπα φτιαχνω το 2 load balance πεφτει το 1 . Περασα και τελευταιο firmware . Ελπιζω να μην εχει θεμα με bonding IP απο διαφορετικους providers ote και forthnet αλλιως χ@στα

----------


## griniaris

> To πηρα και περιμενω οδηγιες για σεταρισμα . Πρωτη αποπειρα λαμπογυαλο παιρνει απο το booster wan 1 αλλα εχει connection down το asus στη  wan 2 . Και τουμπα φτιαχνω το 2 load balance πεφτει το 1 . Περασα και τελευταιο firmware . Ελπιζω να μην εχει θεμα με bonding IP απο διαφορετικους providers ote και forthnet αλλιως χ@στα


Ποιο πηρες ακριβως ?   

Επισης.. αν θες.... δεν ανοιγεις ενα νεο νημα και να βαλεις το λινκ εδω να μην γεμιζουμε αυτο το τοπικ?

----------


## dimyok

TP-LINK TL-R470T+ V6

----------


## griniaris

το καθε WAN θα το εχεις με δικη σου σταθερη ΙΡ ? η τρεχει DHCP σε καθε WAN ? 

Πας NETWORK>WAN και πατας ποσες wan εχεις. αυτοματως θα δεις αλλαζουν χρωμα τα λαμπακια.
Οι lan γινονται wan. προσοχη σε τι εχει κουμπωμενο πανω. πρωτα ρυθμιζεις και μετα κουμπωνεις. 

 Στην ιδια καρτελα πατας wan1 .  αναλογως πως το θες επιλεγεις απο το dropdown μενου.
Το ιδιο και στην wan2.

Αν τα εχεις κανει σωστα μεχρι εδω τοτε στην καρτελα status θα βλεπεις link up και connected.

edit: πριν απο ολα αυτα ελπιζω να εχεις παει NETWORK>LAN και να εχεις βαλει ΙΡ στο μηχανημα.
Οπως επισης και να εχεις φτιαξει τον dhcp για το LAN σου.

----------


## gmpu94

> TP-LINK TL-R470T+ V6


Το πέρασες ; Είδα βίντεο, τις οδηγίες που έχει στο site,, το έδωσες στατική, δυναμική, PPPoE;
Για να καταλάβω το dsl δουλέυει σε αυτό, και το 4G το Huawei ;
Τέλος του μήνα σκέφτομαι να το αγοράσω.
Αν θες, γράψε κάποιες οδηγίες σεταρισματος.

----------


## griniaris

> Το πέρασες ; Είδα βίντεο, τις οδηγίες που έχει στο site,, το έδωσες στατική, δυναμική, PPPoE;
> Για να καταλάβω το dsl δουλέυει σε αυτό, και το 4G το Huawei ;
> Τέλος του μήνα σκέφτομαι να το αγοράσω.
> Αν θες, γράψε κάποιες οδηγίες σεταρισματος.


Οπως και τα περισσοτερα ρουτερ.....  ετσι ειναι και αυτο.

Μπορεις ειτε να κανει μονο το routing σε οτι γραμμες του δωσεις... ειτε να κανει απευθειας τις κλησεις PPPOE .
Αναλογως πως θελει ο καθενας μπορει να το υλοποιησει.

----------


## gmpu94

Τελικά παρήγγειλα το 480T+ v9, από το skroutz. Την Δευτέρα, τρίτη θα πρέπει να το έχω.

----------


## dimyok

Μολις βρω χρονο θα ανοιξω νεο thread με τα tp link bonding . Εντωμεταξυ χτες εχασα τελειως net . Στις 01:30 ανανεωθηκαν τα 50 GB και πηγε συνδυαστικα στα 60 mbps . Απο σημερα ξαναεπεσε στα 30 . Κοιτωντας τα data που μενουν απο το site εχω ακομα 40 .Και φαινεται οτι αφαιρειται και upload traffic δηλαδη μερικες μερες να τα αφησεις ανοιχτο μονο του στα φαγε  τα data ..

----------


## jkoukos

Υπόψη ότι με το TP-Link (και τις άλλες παρόμοιες λύσεις) δεν γίνεται κανονικό bonding, αλλά Load Balancing (και Failover). Ωστόσο υπό προϋποθέσεις γίνεται χρήση του διαθέσιμου bandwidth απ' όλες τις συνδέσεις.

----------


## gmpu94

Τηλεφώνησα στο μαγαζί, μου είπαν την Τετάρτη θα το έχω.

----------


## dimyok

Απο το eshop το πηρα εγω το 480T+ ειναι χαρτινο κουτι μεγαλο με εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο . V9 η τελευταια εκδοση hardware ριχνεις και ενα firmware update . Και μετα εναν οδηγο βημα- βημα for dummies  :Razz:  Τωρα που κατεβηκα το booster δαιμονιστηκε τελειως  συνδεεται με πολλαπλες IPV6   και τρωει τα data σα στραγαλια. Στο μετρητη εφαγε 30 GB μεσα σε 70 λεπτα  (οχι δε πιανει 100 Mb/s download αλλα πιανει 10 Mb/s upload ) ! Αν εχεις torrents και εχεις αφησει seed την εκατσες ... Μεχρι τωρα  το vdsl ειχε ipv6 και το dsl εβγαινε ipv4 . To mobile πρεπει να παιζει ipv4+ipv6 ;

----------


## Sponis

έχει παρατηρήσει κάποιος μία αύξηση στο Ping από τη στιγμή που έβαλε το booster?
Σε απλές μετρήσεις με το speedtest προς τους κοντινούς servers βλέπω ότι από το 10-11 που είχα με έχει πάει στο 23-25 και έχω μία εντύπωση ότι στους πιο απομακρυσμένους ανεβαίνει παραπάνω [παράδειγμα στο nba2k που παίζω online υπάρχουν στιγμές που βλέπω τον παίκτη μου να κάνει κινήσεις σχεδόν ένα δευτερόλεπτο μετά το input από τον controller]

----------


## jkoukos

Αν συνδέεσαι μέσω της κινητής στον server του παιχνιδιού, είναι φυσιολογικό να έχεις αυξημένους χρόνους απόκρισης. Ισχύει πάντα και παντού σε ασύρματες συνδέσεις.

----------


## Sponis

μπορώ να το ρυθμίσω κάπως εγώ αυτό; ώστε πχ το παιχνίδι να χρησιμοποιεί τη σταθερή γραμμή και το stream την κινητή με το booster?

----------


## stefanos1999

> Αν συνδέεσαι μέσω της κινητής στον server του παιχνιδιού, είναι φυσιολογικό να έχεις αυξημένους χρόνους απόκρισης. Ισχύει πάντα και παντού σε ασύρματες συνδέσεις.


  Η κινητή της  Αθήνα δίνει άνετα κάτω από 20ms latency στο 4G, ιδιως αν η κεραία είναι macro. Αρκετές φορές εχω δει (με κινητό) και 11ms, στους δικούς της σέρβερ.

----------


## jkoukos

Παίζουν πολλά ρόλο και δεν γίνεται πάντα και όλες τις ώρες. Είναι στην φύση λειτουργίας όλων των ασύρματων δικτύων η μεγάλη διαφορά που έχουν με τα ενσύρματα.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Παίζουν πολλά ρόλο και δεν γίνεται πάντα και όλες τις ώρες. Είναι στην φύση λειτουργίας όλων των ασύρματων δικτύων η μεγάλη διαφορά που έχουν με τα ενσύρματα.


  Για το bw/ταχύτητα της κινητής σίγουρα παίζει ρόλο η ώρα και το φόρτο που έχει η κεραία, για το latency όμως (της συζήτησης) της κινητής δεν βλέπω κάποια εμφανή διάφορα (ανάλογα την ωρα). Ίσως παίζει ρόλο η συσκευή/τερματικό. Αλλά και με κάτι χρεπια κινητά παλιότερα το latency ήταν συνήθως κάτω από 20ms.  Σε τρίτους σέρβερ +2-3ms (minimum) επιπλέον.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν μοιράζεσαι μόνο το bandwidth αλλά και τον χρόνο με τον οποίο "μιλά" το κινητό με την κεραία.
Τα δεδομένα σου χωρίζονται σε μικρότερα πακέτα και μπαίνουν σε μία σειρά μαζί με των άλλων συνδεδεμένων συσκευών. Δεν φεύγουν τα δικά σου όλα μαζί, αλλά ανάλογα την χρονική σειρά που έχει δοθεί στο καθένα.
Και φυσικά ισχύει το ίδιο και στην απάντηση που θα πάρεις από τον server.
Επιπλέον έχουμε half duplex επικοινωνία και όχι full duplex όπως στην ενσύρματη.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Δεν μοιράζεσαι μόνο το bandwidth αλλά και τον χρόνο με τον οποίο "μιλά" το κινητό με την κεραία. Τα δεδομένα σου χωρίζονται σε μικρότερα πακέτα και μπαίνουν σε μία σειρά μαζί με των άλλων συνδεδεμένων συσκευών. Δεν φεύγουν τα δικά σου όλα μαζί, αλλά ανάλογα την χρονική σειρά που έχει δοθεί στο καθένα. Και φυσικά ισχύει το ίδιο και στην απάντηση που θα πάρεις από τον server.


  Έχει παλιότερα γραφτεί (σε άλλο forum) ότι η Κοτε χρησιμοποιεί prescheduling στη κινητή.

----------


## dimyok

Εδω κατω κρητη ομως εχει 70-80 ms latency . Οποτε πρεπει με rules ; να παιρνεις απο τη γραμμη για gaming . Πρακτικα κοβεις το mobile στο HA . Αλλιως ρυθμιζεις το transmision στο tp link εχει ενα Enable Application Optimized Routing . To βραδυ παει σφαιρα συνηθως το πρωi μπουκωνει τελειως το 4g Yπαρχουν και μερες που δε καταλαβαινες τη διαφορα αν εισαι γραμμη η 4g

----------


## jkoukos

> Έχει παλιότερα γραφτεί (σε άλλο forum) ότι η Κοτε χρησιμοποιεί prescheduling στη κινητή.


Εε και; Δεν είναι χάπι για πάσα νόσο ειδικά σε 3/4G. Στο μέλλον θα δείξει πόσο καλά θα είναι τα πράγματα σε 5G.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Εε και; Δεν είναι χάπι για πάσα νόσο ειδικά σε 3/4G. Στο μέλλον θα δείξει πόσο καλά θα είναι τα πράγματα σε 5G.


   δεν είναι χάπι, αλλά κάνει δουλειά στο 4G.

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι πάντα όπως έγραψα.
https://www.speedtest.net/result/a/5329519766

----------


## dimyok

https://www.speedtest.net/result/8614796118 . Κατι στραβωνει καθε τοσο .... Βλεπετε τιποτα περιεργο ; Γιατι με βγαζει μακεδονια απο κρητη ;

----------


## stefanos1999

Αρκετά σπάνια βλέπω πάνω από 20ms στην Αθήνα. Στο χωριό μου ορεινό τέρμα Θεού που η macro κεραία (μάλλον)  δεν έχει ίνα αλλά παίρνει με ασύρματη ζεύξη το ping κυμαίνεται συνήθως στα 20-22ms  (σε δικούς της σέρβερ), με minimum που έχω δει εκεί στα  16ms.

----------


## jkoukos

Το θέμα δεν είναι μόνο το ping. Ρόλο παίζει και το jitter στη συνολική καθυστέρηση. Π.χ. σε σένα ήταν 6ms αλλά σε μένα 32ms.
Αυτό κυρίως επιδρά σε real time επικοινωνία όπως είναι τα παιχνίδια, τα βίντεο και το VoIP.

Όπως έγραψα, στις ασύρματες συνδέσεις δεν έχουμε αποκλειστικότητα της κεραίας και η επικοινωνία μας με αυτήν μοιράζεται μεταξύ του στέλνω και λαμβάνω. Και αυτό γίνεται χειρότερο όσοι περισσότεροι χρήστες συνδέονται σε αυτην και τον φόρτο που επιφέρουν. Καμία σχέση με τις ενσύρματες συνδέσεις.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Το θέμα δεν είναι μόνο το ping. Ρόλο παίζει και το jitter στη συνολική καθυστέρηση. Π.χ. σε σένα ήταν 6ms αλλά σε μένα 32ms. Αυτό κυρίως επιδρά σε real time επικοινωνία όπως είναι τα παιχνίδια, τα βίντεο και το VoIP.  Όπως έγραψα, στις ασύρματες συνδέσεις δεν έχουμε αποκλειστικότητα της κεραίας και η επικοινωνία μας με αυτήν μοιράζεται μεταξύ του στέλνω και λαμβάνω. Και αυτό γίνεται χειρότερο όσοι περισσότεροι χρήστες συνδέονται σε αυτην και τον φόρτο που επιφέρουν. Καμία σχέση με τις ενσύρματες συνδέσεις.


  δεν παρατηρώ να επηρεάζεται τοσο δραματικά από το φόρτο το latency όπως π.χ. το bw. Δες αυτό το αντίστροφο παράδειγμα, τερματισμενη μεν ουσιαστικά η κεραια στο bw (έως 300mbps έδινε) αλλά "μεγάλο" jitter.

----------


## GregoirX23

> μπορώ να το ρυθμίσω κάπως εγώ αυτό; ώστε πχ το παιχνίδι να χρησιμοποιεί τη σταθερή γραμμή και το stream την κινητή με το booster?


Έχει συζητηθεί αρκετές φορές..πιο πίσω.. :Wink: 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ooster/page183
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...95#post6665495
Και στις πιο πίσω σελίδες..κάπου..  :Smile:

----------


## jkoukos

> δεν παρατηρώ να επηρεάζεται τοσο δραματικά από το φόρτο το latency όπως π.χ. το bw. Δες αυτό το αντίστροφο παράδειγμα, τερματισμενη μεν ουσιαστικά η κεραια στο bw (έως 300mbps έδινε) αλλά "μεγάλο" jitter.


Το πρόβλημα θα το δεις παίζοντας το παιχνίδι ή κατά το streaming κλπ. Δεν θα το αντιληφθείς με έλεγχο του ping.
Είναι άλλο πράγμα το jitter και επιδρά στην συνολική απόκριση κατά την επικοινωνία και όχι σε τυχαίο στιγμιαίο έλεγχο.

----------


## stefanos1999

Τα UE τελικά παίζουν ή όχι ρόλο στο latency;

----------


## jkoukos

Ποια είναι τα UE;

----------


## stefanos1999

τα τερματικά, κινητά κτλ (user equipment).

----------


## jkoukos

Φυσικά και παίζουν ρόλο. Το έγραψα εξαρχής ότι υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα που παίζουν ρόλο με πρώτο απ' όλα το είδος της επικοινωνίας. Υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά μεταξύ ενσύρματης και ασύρματης. Όσο και να προχωρήσει η τεχνολογία, ποτέ η δεύτερη δεν θα πλησιάσει την πρώτη.

----------


## stefanos1999

Άλλο ρωτώ, έχεις ue σούπερ και εγώ μπακατελεξ, τι γίνεται εκεί; (Ιδία κεραία, σημείο).

----------


## macro

το πιθανοτερο....... τπτ δε θα γινει. Θα παιζουν το ιδιο.

----------


## jkoukos

> Άλλο ρωτώ, έχεις ue σούπερ και εγώ μπακατελεξ, τι γίνεται εκεί; (Ιδία κεραία, σημείο).


Εξαρτάται το λειτουργικό, τις ρυθμίσεις που έχουν και αν άλλη εφαρμογή χρησιμοποιεί και πόσο την ίδια σύνδεση.
Αν μιλάμε για ακριβώς τα ίδια παραπάνω πράγματα αλλά μόνο τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά των συσκευών να διαφέρουν, όπως γράφει και ο macro, το πιθανότερο να μην έχουν διαφορά ή να είναι αμελητέα.

----------


## andress

Καλησπέρα 
Ενδιαφέρομαι να πάρω και εγώ το speed booster και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω:
Στο site της cosmote γράφει: 
Ερώτηση: Τι συμβαίνει αν καταναλώσω τα διαθέσιμα GB ? 
Απάντηση: H ταχύτητα κινητής μειώνεται στο μέγιστο 15Mbps downlink.

*Για το upload γνωρίζετε τι γίνεται? Το κόβουν και αυτό?*

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mihalis19

Απάντηση στο από πάνω .  Όχι δεν κόβουν το upload.

Ερώτηση δική μου . 
Το τελευταίο διάστημα έχω προβλημα με το σημα κινητής γενικότερα. Και στα κινητά και σε όλα και είναι σε όλες τις εταιρίες. Πήρα μια κεραία konig 4g για να την σύνδεση στο router. 
Το έκανα και μετά από δοκιμές είδα ότι όντως μου ανέβασε το σημα και όντως στα speedtest έδινε καλύτερες ταχύτητες. 

Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι: το χρησιμοποιω για streaming . Εδώ και καιρό αν στο πρόγραμμα που κάνω stream το OBS βάζω πάνω από 2000bitrait αρχίζει και κολλαει ουσιαστικά δεν μου δίνει παραπάνω από 2mb upload. Όμως αν κάνω speedtest όσες φορές και να κάνω πιάνω 5. Τι άλλο μπορεί να κολλαει ?
Πλέον και με την κεραία που έβαλα έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα ενώ βλέπω το σημα έχει βελτιωθεί παρά πολύ συγκεκριμένα πιάνω 52db excellent . Ειναι δυνατόν?

----------


## puntomania

> Απάντηση στο από πάνω .  Όχι δεν κόβουν το upload.
> 
> Ερώτηση δική μου . 
> Το τελευταίο διάστημα έχω προβλημα με το σημα κινητής γενικότερα. Και στα κινητά και σε όλα και είναι σε όλες τις εταιρίες. Πήρα μια κεραία konig 4g για να την σύνδεση στο router. 
> Το έκανα και μετά από δοκιμές είδα ότι όντως μου ανέβασε το σημα και όντως στα speedtest έδινε καλύτερες ταχύτητες. 
> 
> Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι: το χρησιμοποιω για streaming . Εδώ και καιρό αν στο πρόγραμμα που κάνω stream το OBS βάζω πάνω από 2000bitrait αρχίζει και κολλαει ουσιαστικά δεν μου δίνει παραπάνω από 2mb upload. Όμως αν κάνω speedtest όσες φορές και να κάνω πιάνω 5. Τι άλλο μπορεί να κολλαει ?
> Πλέον και με την κεραία που έβαλα έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα ενώ βλέπω το σημα έχει βελτιωθεί παρά πολύ συγκεκριμένα πιάνω 52db excellent . Ειναι δυνατόν?


είπαμε δεν είναι για Streaming... το speedtest Είναι μερικά Sec...

----------


## dimyok

5 mbps σταθερο uplink δε δινει ειπαμε βοηθητικο ειναι υπαρχει ολοκληρος οδηγος για ρυθμισεις . To δικο μου δινει τρελες ταχυτητες μονο μεχρι να φαει τα data μετα την ακουει stereo και κλεινει τελειως το tunel  . 
Αμα εχει dsl tunel  down  error NoHybridAccessSupportforPPPAccessData  παλι reset καθε βραδυ  ;

----------


## mihalis19

Χρησιμοποιώ την υπηρεσία από τότε που βγήκε και την χρησιμοποιώ για streaming. Είναι πολύ σίγουρος ότι στην αρχή το 5αρι ήταν συνεχόμενο και καθαρό. Τον τελευταίο χρόνο έχει αρχίσει και δεν είναι σταθερό .

----------


## GregoirX23

Εφόσον υπάρχει φόρτος στη γραμμή το booster πρέπει να δίνει συνεχώς up.. Ακόμα και για streaming.. 
Τώρα αν το bonding κάνει τα δικά του...άλλο..
Ποιο streaming είναι ασύμβατο δλδ; 
Άλλο οι υπηρεσίες Tv του οτε που διάβασα ότι δεν παίζουν με το booster παρά μόνο μέσω της dsl..

@mihalis19..
Μήπως φταίει ο server που κάνεις streaming, τπτ στη δρομολόγηση ίσως; 
Από ping πως πάει; Αλλού δοκίμασες να κάνεις streaming να δεις;
Καμιά ρύθμιση ίσως εκεί που κάνεις streaming;  :Thinking: 
Για δοκίμασε και κάπου αλλού να ανεβάσεις κάτι... 
https://testmy.net/upload  Για κάνε μια δοκιμή εδώ επιλέγοντας 100ΜΒ..να δεις τι θα σου δώσει...

Ftp server για δοκιμή upload..Ξέρουμε ρε παιδιά;

----------


## mihalis19

Όχι δεν εχει να κανει με την streaming πλατφορμα που κάνω stream 100%. Είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι είναι σαν περιορισμός στο traffic. Μπορεί να κάνω 10 speetest συνεχόμενα και να βγάζει 5 συνέχεια.  Όμως κατευθείαν αν δοκιμάσω stream το πρόγραμμα που κάνω stream απο τα 2mb και πάνω αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα δεν μπορεί να ανεβάζει με ταχύτητα πάνω από 2mb  και εγώ ουσιαστικά δεν θέλω όλο το 5αρι 3mb κυνηγάω 
Πραγματικά δεννξερω τι άλλο να δοκιμάσω 
Ειναι δυνατόν να έχω πλέον σήμα excellent και να μην παίρνω upload όταν το χρειάζομαι? Θυμάμαι ότι παλιά χρησιμοποιούσα 3.5 με 4mb και δεν είχα ούτε ένα drop

----------


## stefanos1999

afaik στο  LTE το upload και το download είναι σε ξεχωριστα/διαφορετικά κανάλια.

----------


## Alfacinogr

Καλησπερα και από εμενα, σήμερα παρέλαβα και εγώ το μόντεμ. Επειδή είμαι εντελώς ασχέτως, για πείτε μου τι ρυθμίσεις να κάνω για να έχω καλη αποκριση στα παιχνίδια κονσόλας. Επισης ενώ στο speedtest μου βγάζει ότι έχω 30mbps σε download αρχείου δεν έχει καμμια διαφορα με πριν. ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Alfacinogr

Κανείς;;;;

----------


## dimyok

1000 σελιδες διαβασμα σε 4-5 θεματα και ακομα δε  δουλευει παντα σωστα . Αν θες συντομη απαντηση το πας πισω  :Razz:

----------


## gmpu94

Το πήρα το tp link r480t+  v9.
Προς το παρόν παραμένει στο κουτί, μέχρι να διαβάσω τις οδηγίες.

----------


## gmpu94

> 1000 σελιδες διαβασμα σε 4-5 θεματα και ακομα δε  δουλευει παντα σωστα . Αν θες συντομη απαντηση το πας πισω


To tp link το συνδεσες;

----------


## dimyok

Ναι με προβληματα. Και δουλευε μια χαρα full dual wan μεχρι που μου χαλασαν παλι τη 2η γραμμη οι @θοι  .  Τωρα εχω failover setup  . Στο balance πρεπει να ειναι σταθερες οι γραμμες αλλιως κολλαει

----------


## uncharted

> Η κινητή της  Αθήνα δίνει άνετα κάτω από 20ms latency στο 4G, ιδιως αν η κεραία είναι macro. Αρκετές φορές εχω δει (με κινητό) και 11ms, στους δικούς της σέρβερ.


Τι ρόλο παίζει το macro;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τι ρόλο παίζει το macro;


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macrocell
https://www.slideshare.net/3G4GLtd/a...ls-small-cells

----------


## uncharted

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macrocell
> https://www.slideshare.net/3G4GLtd/a...ls-small-cells


Ξέρω τι είναι το macro, αλλά σε πολλές περιπτώσεις υπάρχει οπτική ίνα για backhauling. Γεμάτη είναι η χώρα όσον αφορά το backbone, μέχρι και η ΔΕΗ έχει εκτεταμένο δίκτυο.

----------


## spyros_kalpakis

Γεια σας, θα ήθελα να μου πείτε πως μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω να είναι τα δεδομένα συνέχεια σε χρήση και όχι όταν τελειώσει το bandwith της dsl.

----------


## dimyok

Παρε το 13888 να σου πουνε  :Razz:  Εντωμεταξυ ειχα ρωτησει και στο τμημα προσφορων για μεταφορα που ηθελε μπαρμπας και τον γείωσαν κανονικα . Παιζει ακομα η "προσφορα"  μεσα απο συγκεκριμενα καναλια μονο ; Οχι οτι αξιζει αμα τα βαλεις κατω  αλλα στο χωριο δεν εχει επιλογες.

----------


## newbye

Εγώ θέλω να αλλάξω το DSL Modulation Type σε G.dmt... αλλά δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στις ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## spyros_kalpakis

Επίσης έχω και ένα άλλο θέμα. Η γραμμή μου είναι isdn μη ευρυζωνική με το router της huawei και έχω και τηλεφωνικό κέντρο που το έχω συνδεδεμένο στην S0 του isdn. Τι πρέπει να κάνω για να γίνει η γραμμή μου ευρυζωνική χωρίς να χάσω speed booster και τηλεφωνικό κέντρο?

----------


## newbye

> Επίσης έχω και ένα άλλο θέμα. Η γραμμή μου είναι isdn μη ευρυζωνική με το router της huawei και έχω και τηλεφωνικό κέντρο που το έχω συνδεδεμένο στην S0 του isdn. Τι πρέπει να κάνω για να γίνει η γραμμή μου ευρυζωνική χωρίς να χάσω speed booster και τηλεφωνικό κέντρο?


Όταν θα στο κάνουν υποχρεωτικά VOIP τo netmod θα καταργηθεί, τότε θα παίρνεις τηλεφωνία από τις δύο θύρες του Booster Phone1 και Phone2. Απλά θέλει μια μικρή (εύκολη) παραμετροποίηση ανάλογα με το που θέλεις να βγαίνει ο κεφαλικός αριθμός και ο MSN

----------


## spyros_kalpakis

> Όταν θα στο κάνουν υποχρεωτικά VOIP τo netmod θα καταργηθεί, τότε θα παίρνεις τηλεφωνία από τις δύο θύρες του Booster Phone1 και Phone2. Απλά θέλει μια μικρή (εύκολη) παραμετροποίηση ανάλογα με το που θέλεις να βγαίνει ο κεφαλικός αριθμός και ο MSN


Και το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο πως θα το συνδέσω?

----------


## puntomania

> Και το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο πως θα το συνδέσω?


σε isdn γραμμες δεν το δίνουν αποσο ξέρω!

----------


## newbye

> σε isdn γραμμες δεν το δίνουν αποσο ξέρω!


Σε ISDN το έχω από αρχές του 2018

----------


## puntomania

> Σε ISDN το έχω από αρχές του 2018


και το So-bus πως στο δίνουν?

----------


## newbye

> και το So-bus πως στο δίνουν?


Έγινε VoIP!

----------


## DoSMaN

Κι αν έχεις παραπάνω από 1 MSN τι κάνεις; τα μοιράζεις μεταξύ των Phone 1 και 2 ή απλά πας σε δεύτερο εξοπλισμό (πίσω από το HA35) για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο;

----------


## puntomania

> Έγινε VoIP!


αρα δεν εχεις isdn... απλά ισως 2 κανάλια φωνής

----------


## newbye

> Κι αν έχεις παραπάνω από 1 MSN τι κάνεις; τα μοιράζεις μεταξύ των Phone 1 και 2 ή απλά πας σε δεύτερο εξοπλισμό (πίσω από το HA35) για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο;


Τώρα σε αυτή την περίπτωση μάλλον το πρώτο ισχύει, για δεύτερο εξοπλισμό (τι και πως και αν) χλωμό το κόβω.

- - - Updated - - -




> αρα δεν εχεις isdn... απλά ισως 2 κανάλια φωνής


Τα έχουμε πει και στο παρελθόν ανέβασα και φώτο, το booster γράφει ISDN από κάτω.

----------


## puntomania

> Τα έχουμε πει και στο παρελθόν ανέβασα και φώτο, το booster γράφει ISDN από κάτω.


βρε isdn μπορεί να γράφει... άλλα isdn συσκευή δεν συνδέετε πάνω του...δηλαδή αν είχες τηλεφωνικό κέντρο isdn...που θα το κούμπωνες?

----------


## dimyok

Πολυ καλη ερωτηση για το 13888 το γραφει και αυτο απο κατω  :Razz:  Του βαλανε εν ετη 2018-19 isdn τηλ κεντρο για να παει σκουπιδια δηλαδη

----------


## newbye

> βρε isdn μπορεί να γράφει... άλλα isdn συσκευή δεν συνδέετε πάνω του...δηλαδή αν είχες τηλεφωνικό κέντρο isdn...που θα το κούμπωνες?


Ναι, το VoIP είναι VoIP (πάει αυτό), απλά διευκρινίζω ότι o τύπος σύνδεσης είναι ISDN BRA. Δεν δίνουν MSN σε "απλές" γραμμές. Υποχρεωτικά σε γυρνάν σε "ISDN-Bra", που έχει μεγαλύτερη τιμολόγηση, δεν ισχύουν οι προσφορές, συν ένα σωρό άλλα μειονεκτήματα.

----------


## GregoirX23

Η υλοποίηση msan-isdn δεν παίζει; Θα είναι isdn με netmod στο χρήστη και voip μεταξύ msan και του δικτύου παρόχου..   
Το booster θα μείνει ως έχει.. 
 :Thinking:

----------


## thanasis777

γεια σας .. σημερα εβαλα και εγω το booster ..το δοκιμασα χωρις το dsl και ειδα οτι ειναι πολυ καλυτερα ... αν το δουλεψω ετσι υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα ?

----------


## newbye

> Η υλοποίηση msan-isdn δεν παίζει; Θα είναι isdn με netmod στο χρήστη και voip μεταξύ msan και του δικτύου παρόχου..   
> Το booster θα μείνει ως έχει..


Καλό αυτό, θα δίνει τηλεφωνία δηλαδή και από το Netmod και μέσω VoIP από το booster; Ρωτάω γιατί κάποιες φορές το VoIP τρώει κόλλημα και ενώ δείχνει οnline, δεν έρχονται οι κλήσεις, και στον καλούντα δείχνει βλάβη! Κάθε πρωί πρέπει να το ελέγχουμε. Αν το συνεχίσει κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε!

- - - Updated - - -




> γεια σας .. σημερα εβαλα και εγω το booster ..το δοκιμασα χωρις το dsl και ειδα οτι ειναι πολυ καλυτερα ... αν το δουλεψω ετσι υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα ?


Απλά τα 100GB θα τα καταναλώσεις γρηγορότερα, σε ADSL τι ταχύτητες έχεις;

----------


## dimyok

Χαμηλες και με ασχημα χαρακτ. γραμμης φανταζομαι .... Βασικο προβλημα αμα χανει συγχρονισμο συχνα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να λειτουργ. σωστα και το booster . Φυσικα δε θα στο πει κανενας του οτε αυτο .

----------


## thanasis777

Η ταχυτητα μου ειναι ειναι στα 1.5 mbps χωρις το dsl δουλευει τελεια ακομα και να τελειωσουν τα 100 gb μετα δεν πιανει 15 ? Με συνδεδεμένο το dsl οταν κανω speedetest παει μαξ μεχρι 1.5

----------


## sakisastra

speedetest πως κανεις?Δωσε λιγες πληροφοριες παραπανω

----------


## newbye

> Χαμηλες και με ασχημα χαρακτ. γραμμης φανταζομαι .... Βασικο προβλημα αμα χανει συγχρονισμο συχνα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να λειτουργ. σωστα και το booster . Φυσικα δε θα στο πει κανενας του οτε αυτο .


To ADSL χάλια (1-3mbps), αλλά ακόμα και στις αποσυνδέσεις το 4G του booster καρφώνει, κανένα πρόβλημα από ταχύτητες, streaming και downloads.

----------


## dimyok

Το δικο μου αν δε maxαρει πρωτα τη Dsl δε δινει . Αν πεσει η dsl πεφτει  και του booster . Τελευταιο firmware εχω βαλει επομενως ειναι θεμα hardware παιζει τα πρώτα να δουλευουν ετσι αμα ανατρεξεις σελιδες 1 χρονο πισω

----------


## newbye

> Το δικο μου αν δε maxαρει πρωτα τη Dsl δε δινει . Αν πεσει η dsl πεφτει  και του booster . Τελευταιο firmware εχω βαλει επομενως ειναι θεμα hardware παιζει τα πρώτα να δουλευουν ετσι αμα ανατρεξεις σελιδες 1 χρονο πισω


Στο "IP protocol version:" βάλε μόνο IPv4. Επιπλέον πειραματίσου με το "Layer 2 Bridging" απομόνωσε το 4G και το ADSL σε διαφορετικές θύρες και δες αν θα δουλέψει.

----------


## dimyok

Μα αν δινει το 4G bandwidth στη lan 1 και το dsl στη lan 2 παλι χανεται το μισο υποτιθεται θελουμε το sum και των 2

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλό αυτό, θα δίνει τηλεφωνία δηλαδή και από το Netmod και μέσω VoIP από το booster; Ρωτάω γιατί κάποιες φορές το VoIP τρώει κόλλημα και ενώ δείχνει οnline, δεν έρχονται οι κλήσεις, και στον καλούντα δείχνει βλάβη! Κάθε πρωί πρέπει να το ελέγχουμε. Αν το συνεχίσει κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε!


Το πρόβλημα του voip που λες το έχει ξαναπάρει το μάτι μου κάπου στο φόρουμ.. Δες να είναι επιλεγμένο το voice μόνο στη καρτέλα του internet και όχι στο umts της κινητής.. Παραπέρα μόνο ρεσέτ στο ρούτερ η και στη πόρτα του dslam.. Δεν μου έρχεται κάτι άλλο προς το παρόν.. 

Στο άλλο θέμα τώρα.. Όχι ακριβώς.. voip εσύ μετά δεν θα έχεις καθόλου.. Η τηλεφωνία θα συνεχίσει μόνο μέσω isdn (netmod).. 
Το booster(ρούτερ) θα συνεχίσει να κάνει τη δουλειά του..δλδ μόνο ίντερνετ..
Το ζητάς απ΄τον οτε να σε βάλουν σε msan-isdn, αν θες isdn τηλεφωνία και έχεις και κάποιο εξοπλισμό isdn που σου χρειάζεται απαραίτητα, δεν θα είναι 100% σαν το isdn το ατόφιο καθώς αυτό που θα βγαίνει από το msan θα είναι emulated, δλδ τύπου isdn..μεταξύ χρήστη και msan και πίσω στο δίκτυο του παρόχου μεταξύ των συσκευών του..voip, αλλά απ'ότι έχω διαβάσει παίζει αρκετά καλά..   
Ακόμα.. έχε υπόψη σου ότι δεν το κάνουν εύκολα..παρά μόνο σε ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις που χρειάζεται και δεν γίνεται αλλιώς..διότι όλα πλέον πάνε σε voip σιγά σιγά..




> Τα έχουμε πει και στο παρελθόν ανέβασα και φώτο, το booster γράφει ISDN από κάτω.


Τώρα που το είδα.. 
Αυτό απλά σημαίνει ότι το ρούτερ είναι για isdn γραμμή και όχι για pstn..δεν μπορείς να βάλεις isdn συσκευές επάνω του όπως αναφέρθηκε..δεν έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα.. 

- - - Updated - - -




> Το δικο μου αν δε maxαρει πρωτα τη Dsl δε δινει . Αν πεσει η dsl πεφτει  και του booster .


Εδώ όπως τα λες..



> Τελευταιο firmware εχω βαλει επομενως ειναι θεμα hardware παιζει τα πρώτα να δουλευουν ετσι αμα ανατρεξεις σελιδες 1 χρονο πισω


Δεν θα έλεγα τόσο για θέμα hardware... Αλλά αυτού του περίφημου bonding server..που κάνει ότι νομίζει..

----------


## newbye

> Μα αν δινει το 4G bandwidth στη lan 1 και το dsl στη lan 2 παλι χανεται το μισο υποτιθεται θελουμε το sum και των 2


Ναι, αν έχεις καλό ADSL. Στο δικό μας που σέρνεται στα 2-3mbps, δεν έχει και τόσο σημασία, ίσα ίσα που μου χειροτερεύει το lag/ping.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το πρόβλημα του voip που λες το έχει ξαναπάρει το μάτι μου κάπου στο φόρουμ.. Δες να είναι επιλεγμένο το voice μόνο στη καρτέλα του internet και όχι στο umts της κινητής.. Παραπέρα μόνο ρεσέτ στο ρούτερ η και στη πόρτα του dslam.. Δεν μου έρχεται κάτι άλλο προς το παρόν.. 
> 
> Στο άλλο θέμα τώρα.. Όχι ακριβώς.. voip εσύ μετά δεν θα έχεις καθόλου.. Η τηλεφωνία θα συνεχίσει μόνο μέσω isdn (netmod).. 
> Το booster(ρούτερ) θα συνεχίσει να κάνει τη δουλειά του..δλδ μόνο ίντερνετ..
> Το ζητάς απ΄τον οτε να σε βάλουν σε msan-isdn, αν θες isdn τηλεφωνία και έχεις και κάποιο εξοπλισμό isdn που σου χρειάζεται απαραίτητα, δεν θα είναι 100% σαν το isdn το ατόφιο καθώς αυτό που θα βγαίνει από το msan θα είναι emulated, δλδ τύπου isdn..μεταξύ χρήστη και msan και πίσω στο δίκτυο του παρόχου μεταξύ των συσκευών του..voip, αλλά απ'ότι έχω διαβάσει παίζει αρκετά καλά..   
> Ακόμα.. έχε υπόψη σου ότι δεν το κάνουν εύκολα..παρά μόνο σε ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις που χρειάζεται και δεν γίνεται αλλιώς..διότι όλα πλέον πάνε σε voip σιγά σιγά..
> 
> 
> Τώρα που το είδα.. 
> Αυτό απλά σημαίνει ότι το ρούτερ είναι για isdn γραμμή και όχι για pstn..δεν μπορείς να βάλεις isdn συσκευές επάνω του όπως αναφέρθηκε..δεν έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα..


Τhanks, το VoIP είναι μόνο στην καρτέλα το internet, όσες φορές πείραξα της κινητής όντος κόλλησε. Στρώνει με ένα on/off ή με απλό reset αν βαριέμαι να πάω να πατήσω το κουμπί. Εννοείται οι ISDN συσκευές δε θα δουλέψουν, ένα άλλο voip/router που δεν είναι ISDN θα δουλέψει λες;

----------


## thanasis777

Μπορεί κάποιος να απαντήσει και στο δικό μου πρόβλημα που έγραψα πιο πάνω παρακαλώ?

----------


## griniaris

> Μπορεί κάποιος να απαντήσει και στο δικό μου πρόβλημα που έγραψα πιο πάνω παρακαλώ?


Σου εχει γραψει ο συμφορουμιτης. 




> speedetest πως κανεις?Δωσε λιγες πληροφοριες παραπανω


Αλλα δεν απαντησες.

----------


## thanasis777

νόμιζα ότι ήταν ειρωνικό το μήνυμα λάθος μου. Κανονικά κάνω μπαίνω speedtest.net και κάνω . Όταν έχω  το dsl το booster δεν δίνει καθόλου εξτρα ταχυτητα

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τhanks, το VoIP είναι μόνο στην καρτέλα το internet, όσες φορές πείραξα της κινητής όντος κόλλησε. Στρώνει με ένα on/off ή με απλό reset αν βαριέμαι να πάω να πατήσω το κουμπί. Εννοείται οι ISDN συσκευές δε θα δουλέψουν, ένα άλλο voip/router που δεν είναι ISDN θα δουλέψει λες;


For the record..και όπως είπα.. Οι isdn συσκευές θα δουλέψουν αν γυρίσει η γραμμή σε msan-isdn με netmod και φύγει το voip..
Αυτό σε ότι αφορά την τηλεφωνία.. 
Για το άλλο που λες..Αν λες το να βάλεις ρούτερ pstn σε isdn γραμμή..δεν παίζει..

----------


## griniaris

> νόμιζα ότι ήταν ειρωνικό το μήνυμα λάθος μου. Κανονικά κάνω μπαίνω speedtest.net και κάνω . Όταν έχω  το dsl το booster δεν δίνει καθόλου εξτρα ταχυτητα


Ειναι λαθος οποιαδηποτε SITE speedtest . Μπες στο ftp cosmote και κατεβασε ενα αρχειο. εκει θα δεις την πραγματικη ταχυτητα.

Υ.Γ. Εννοειται πως ο ογκος αυτος που θα κατεβασεις αφαιρειται απο τον διαθεσιμο σου.

----------


## sakisastra

> νόμιζα ότι ήταν ειρωνικό το μήνυμα λάθος μου. Κανονικά κάνω μπαίνω speedtest.net και κάνω . Όταν έχω  το dsl το booster δεν δίνει καθόλου εξτρα ταχυτητα


Για πραγματικο speedtest μπες στο ftp cosmote και κατεβασε ενα αρχειο τουλαχιστον 1gb.Αν παρολαυτα θελεις να κανεις απο το speedtest.net ,πηγαινε στο change server και εκει επελεξε Athens-OTE.SA και πες εδω τι αποτελεσματα πηρες.

----------


## thanasis777

έκανα αυτό που μου είπατε και έπιασε μεγάλη ταχύτητα άλλα να βάλω ένα βίντεο στο youtube 1080p ανάλυση αργεί να το φορτώσει.Επισης οταν το δουλευει χωρις dsl πανε ολα σφαιρα η ερωτηση μου ειναι οτι οταν τα τελειωσουν τα 100gb θα πιανει τουλαχιστον 10-15mbps μετα ?

----------


## puntomania

> έκανα αυτό που μου είπατε και έπιασε μεγάλη ταχύτητα άλλα να βάλω ένα βίντεο στο youtube 1080p ανάλυση αργεί να το φορτώσει.Επισης οταν το δουλευει χωρις dsl πανε ολα σφαιρα η ερωτηση μου ειναι οτι οταν τα τελειωσουν τα 100gb θα πιανει τουλαχιστον 10-15mbps μετα ?


το youtube δεν το δουλεύει στα 1080.... έχουν πρόσθετο πακέτο για HD...

----------


## thanasis777

δεν δουλευει το booster για youtube?

----------


## DoSMaN

Μια χαρά δουλεύει...
Το χρησιμοποιώ χωρίς γραμμή aDSL κουμπωμένη πάνω από χρόνο και παίζει κανονικά...

Συνήθως το έχω στην αυτόματη επιλογή ανάλυσης και δεν έχω προσέξει αν είναι 720 ή 1080 ή παραπάνω αλλά ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα.
Σε διάφορα πάντως anime sites πάντως που επιλέγω 1080 ανάλυση δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα PlayBack εκτός κι αν ήταν προβληματικό το source.

----------


## thanasis777

Όταν ειναι χωρίς adsl δουλεύει άψογα και στο youtube παίζει απροβλημάτιστα οταν ειναξ με την adsl εχει θεμα στο youtube

----------


## MichalisB

"thanasis777 said: 09-10-2019 13:27

    Όταν ειναι χωρίς adsl δουλεύει άψογα και στο youtube παίζει απροβλημάτιστα οταν ειναξ με την adsl εχει θεμα στο youtube"


Ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα που έχει ο φίλος όπως το περιγράφει στα ποστ του έχω κι εγώ ... υπάρχει κάποια λύση? ... έχω μιλήσει με το 13888 άλλα δεν έχουν ιδέα ...!!!

----------


## emskan

Γενικα, λίγο πολύ αναλόγως, έχει τα θέματα του όταν λειτουργεί σαν booster.
Όταν δουλεύει ξεχωριστά από την dsl δουλεύει μια χαρά και μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω πρόβλημα κάπου.

----------


## panos0121

Μετά από 2 μήνες χρήσης το booster είναι άψογο και κάνει ότι υπόσχεται.. Το πρόβλημα το δικό μου είναι άλλο.. Ενώ είχα συμφωνήσει να πληρώνω 6.70 το μήνα τον πρώτο μήνα πλήρωσα 16.50 και τώρα μου ήρθε 15.00 ευρώ.. Μίλησα με 13888 και μου είπαν να απευθυνθώ στο κατάστημα που έκανα το συμβόλαιο μήπως δεν μου πέρασαν κάποια έκπτωση..εσεις πόσα πληρώνετε..;

----------


## pier88

> Μετά από 2 μήνες χρήσης το booster είναι άψογο και κάνει ότι υπόσχεται.. Το πρόβλημα το δικό μου είναι άλλο.. Ενώ είχα συμφωνήσει να πληρώνω 6.70 το μήνα τον πρώτο μήνα πλήρωσα 16.50 και τώρα μου ήρθε 15.00 ευρώ.. Μίλησα με 13888 και μου είπαν να απευθυνθώ στο κατάστημα που έκανα το συμβόλαιο μήπως δεν μου πέρασαν κάποια έκπτωση..εσεις πόσα πληρώνετε..;


Τα ίδια και σε μένα.Δεν θα πας σε κατάστημα,πάρε πάλι στο 13888 αλλά θα δώσεις τον αριθμό (κινητής)του booster κι όχι της adsl γραμμής και θα ζητήσεις να δουν το λογαριασμό πάλι.Εμένα στον επόμενο θα μου αφαιρέσουν την διαφορά 11.70 εύρό.

----------


## panos0121

ξαναπηρα και ζητησα επανεξαιταση του λογαρισμου μου..αφησα τηλ επικοινωνιας για να καλεσουν πισω..δε με πηραν ποτε..

----------


## dimyok

Σε καμια βδομαδα θα χτυπαει 1 φορα και να το προλαβεις δε θα μιλαει κανεις . Ειναι το "συστημα" τους

----------


## vfragos

> το youtube δεν το δουλεύει στα 1080.... έχουν πρόσθετο πακέτο για HD...


Μετά από τόσο καιρό στην υπηρεσία και δεν ξέρεις ότι φυσικά δουλεύει σε 1080p όπως και σε 4Κ; Παρόλα αυτά, αυτο που λες για έξτρα πακέτο τι ακριβώς είναι, είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι για το booster;

----------


## puntomania

> Μετά από τόσο καιρό στην υπηρεσία και δεν ξέρεις ότι φυσικά δουλεύει σε 1080p όπως και σε 4Κ; Παρόλα αυτά, αυτο που λες για έξτρα πακέτο τι ακριβώς είναι, είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι για το booster;


δεν ειμαι πολύ του 1080 και του 4Κ.... αλλα ναι όταν το βάζω στο 1080...έχω παγώματα...

κάπου στο my cosmote έχει πακέτα... όπως και όταν τελειώσουν τα 100...να βάλεις εξτρά...

----------


## gmpu94

Υπάρχει εφαρμογή στο play store,,, my COSMOTE, που έχει ενημέρωση, τι υπόλοιπο MByte έχεις,, μπορείς να πληρώσεις τους λογαριασμούς σε σταθερή, κινητά.

- - - Updated - - -

" ; Παρόλα αυτά, αυτο που λες για έξτρα πακέτο τι ακριβώς είναι, είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι για το booster"
Όταν τελειώσουν τα 100 gb, μπορείς να αγοράσεις νομίζω 40 gb, πληρώνοντας φυσικά. Στην εφαρμογή my COSMOTE τα έχει αυτά, αποδεδειγμένα την έχουν πολύ λειτουργική.

- - - Updated - - -

screenshot από το my COSMOTE:

- - - Updated - - -

Screenshot of

----------


## nikgr

εβαλα κι εγώ την υπηρεσία με επιπλέον 6,5euro το μηνα στο λογαριασμό όπως με ενημέρωσαν απο το κατάστημα.
Ωστοσο ήρθε ξεχωριστος λογαριασμός κινητής που με χρέωνε για το νουμερο της συσκευής γύρω στα 10euro το μηνα (+ κάποιο πάγιο στο σταθερο της vdsl).
Απο το 13888 μου απάντησαν οτι ο λογαριασμος κινητης δεν θα έπρεπε να μου έρθει και να τον αγνοήσω...

Τελικά ποσο θα μου κοστίσει ούτε κι αυτοι ξέρουν απ' οτι καταλαβα. Τρέχα γύρευε

----------


## gmpu94

"" δεν ειμαι πολύ του 1080 και του 4Κ.... αλλα ναι όταν το βάζω στο 1080...έχω παγώματα...  ""


 δεν εχει σχεση το booster,  κατα 99%  οφειλεται στον ΗΥ,  δηλαδη  ,,  επεξεργαστης  και καρτα γραφικων.

----------


## puntomania

> "" δεν ειμαι πολύ του 1080 και του 4Κ.... αλλα ναι όταν το βάζω στο 1080...έχω παγώματα...  ""
> 
> 
>  δεν εχει σχεση το booster,  κατα 99%  οφειλεται στον ΗΥ,  δηλαδη  ,,  επεξεργαστης  και καρτα γραφικων.


με την 24αρα δεν μου το κάνει...

----------


## griniaris

> με την 24αρα δεν μου το κάνει...


Δεν την ωρα που παιζει το βιντεο , τι connection speed εχεις καθως επισης και το buffer. 

Αλλα ιντερνετ μεσω κινητης ειναι. Μην εχεις μεγαλες προσδοκιες.

----------


## macro

Ειναι φυσιολογικα ολα αυτα παιδες..................

----------


## gmpu94

Βλέπω πολλά βιντεάκια, πεντάλεπτο, 10λεπτα, και φυσικά δεν ρυθμίζω ποτέ την ανάλυση,, είναι πολύ σπαστικό,, ότι δείχνει το you tube,, ταινίες δεν βλέπω,, 
Το τσεκαρα σε 4Κ βίντεο, για δύο τρία λεπτά, εντάξει δούλευε.

----------


## dimyok

Εσυ εχεις βασικο vdsl 50 φυσικα και δούλευε και χωρις booster . Οι αλλοι ειναι αλλη περιπτωση με 6-8 mbps dsl

----------


## emskan

Εμένα πάλι δεν μου δουλεύει σωστά όταν έχω την adsl πάνω.
Οπότε ξέθαψα ένα zte που έδινε παλαιότερα ο ΟΤΕ και έχω την adsl πάνω σχεδόν αποκλειστικά για τον αποκωδικοποιητή του cosmote tv.
Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει το ότι η adsl μου πάει συνήθως 4mpps.

Μόνο με το 4G μου δίνει γύρω στα 35 και μετά σταθερά 15 και δεν αντιμετωπίζω κανένα πρόβλημα ούτε σε 1080 ούτε σε 4Κ, είτε σε youtube είτε σε netflix (αν και το netflix λόγω του ότι αυξάνει σταδιακά την ανάλυση δεν είναι κριτήριο).

----------


## mihalis19

Λίγες σελίδες πριν είδα speedtests που είχαν ΠΟΛΛΑ MB upload. ΠΟυ τα βρήκατε ρε παιδια? μέχρι 5 δεν είναι???

----------


## griniaris

> Λίγες σελίδες πριν είδα speedtests που είχαν ΠΟΛΛΑ MB upload. ΠΟυ τα βρήκατε ρε παιδια? μέχρι 5 δεν είναι???


Σε Adsl ειναι μεχρι 1 . Σε Vdsl ειναι αναλογως το πακετο 3-5-10-20 . 

Οταν ομως κουμπωσεις συνδιαστικα το booster και εχεις πολλαπλα connections τοτε θα βλεπεις το συνολο του UPload και με τα δυο μαζι.

----------


## mihalis19

αα οκ. οπότε οι ταχύτητες είναι από κάποιον με vdsl. 
Εγώ adsl έχω με speedbooster. 
Πάντως παρατηρώ συνέχεια ότι πολύ συχνά το upload Μου φτάνει μέχρι 2000 kbps. Δεν ξέρω γιατί. Είναι κάτι σαν lags. 
Δεν έχω βρει τρόπο με κάτι να μετράω συνέχεια το upload για να δω αν φταίει αυτο ή κατι άλλο. ( όπως έχω ξαναγράψει  το χρησιμοποιώ για streaming Και βλέπω ότι μόλις πάω το bitratei πάνω από 2000 αρχίζει τα κολλήματα) 
Μην μου πείτε ότι δεν είναι σταθερη υπηρεσία το ξέρω. Όμως όταν είχε πρωοτοβγεί είχα ΜΟΝΙΜΑ 4000 bitrate Και δεν επεφτε ποτε. !
Και πλέον να πω ότι έχω και κεραία εξωτερική και είμαι με φουλ σήμα στο 4g (-50db)

----------


## griniaris

> αα οκ. οπότε οι ταχύτητες είναι από κάποιον με vdsl. 
> Εγώ adsl έχω με speedbooster. 
> Πάντως παρατηρώ συνέχεια ότι πολύ συχνά το upload Μου φτάνει μέχρι 2000 kbps. Δεν ξέρω γιατί. Είναι κάτι σαν lags. 
> Δεν έχω βρει τρόπο με κάτι να μετράω συνέχεια το upload για να δω αν φταίει αυτο ή κατι άλλο. ( όπως έχω ξαναγράψει  το χρησιμοποιώ για streaming Και βλέπω ότι μόλις πάω το bitratei πάνω από 2000 αρχίζει τα κολλήματα) 
> Μην μου πείτε ότι δεν είναι σταθερη υπηρεσία το ξέρω. Όμως όταν είχε πρωοτοβγεί είχα ΜΟΝΙΜΑ 4000 bitrate Και δεν επεφτε ποτε. !
> Και πλέον να πω ότι έχω και κεραία εξωτερική και είμαι με φουλ σήμα στο 4g (-50db)


Δεν εξαρταται μονο απο το σημα και απο την αποσταση. Παιζει ρολο και ποσοι ειναι συνδεδεμενοι στην κεραια και τι κανουν.

Σχεδον ολοι εχουν ΜΒ στο κινητο και κανουν χρηση . οπως επισης εχουν γεμισει πολλοι με booster . 
Σκεψου να εχεις supercar  που μπορει να τρεξει με 360 χλμ αλλα να ειναι γεματος ο δρομος οποτε να τρεχεις μεσα στην κινηση με 80 χλμ. Εσυ εχεις τις προυποθεσεις... αλλα οχι και ο δρομος.


Και να ξερεις οτι σε καθε speedtest ειτε μεσω http ειτε ftp χρησιμοποιεις πολλα ΜΒ που σου αφαιρουνται απο το διαθεσιμο υπολοιπο. Οποτε να το αποφευγεις.

----------


## mihalis19

Ότι περιγράφεις το ξέρω. Όμως δεν γίνεται να είναι 24 ώρες το 24ωρο έτσι. Δεν γίνεται ούτε μια φορά να μην μπορώ να βάλω 4000 bitrate και να το χρησιμοποιεί όλο. 
Κάτι άλλο γίνεται και δεν μπορώ να το βρω. 
Το ξέρω ότι το speedtest καταναλώνει. Δεν με νοιάζει. Χρησιμοποιώ μόνο το upload. Για αυτό έχω speedbooster. Το down Και να κλείσει δεν με απασχολεί.

----------


## thanasis777

εμενα λειτουργει σχετικα καλα μετα απο μια εβδομαδα χρησης. Εχω ομως καποια θεματακια ενα απο αυτα ειναι οτι σε καποιες σελιδες μπαινεις ενω σε αλλες οχι αλλα αυτο ειναι προσωρινο αφου αν περασει λιγη ωρα μπαινει παντου  επισης  οταν ανοιγω τον υπολογιστη θελει ενα δεκαλεπτο για να μπει σε καποια σελιδα μεχρι τοτε λεει δεν υπαρχει συνδεση . Συμβαινει και σε άλλους αυτο ?

----------


## gmpu94

Δεν λειτουργεί σωστά. " 
θελει ενα δεκαλεπτο για να μπει σε καποια σελιδα μεχρι τοτε λεει δεν υπαρχει συνδεση ." , αυτό να πεις στο 13888, και να ζητήσεις άλλο router. Αν στο κάνει και το νέο, απίθανο φαίνεται. Έπρεπε ήδη να έχεις ζητήσει αντικατάσταση, και πρώτη φορά άκουσα ότι router συνδέεται μετά από 10 λεπτά. Και το δικό μου, κατά 99% από επιστροφή είναι, αλλά δουλεύει σωστά, οπότε δεν με νοιάζει αν είναι χρησιμοποιημένο. ( Τα καλώδια ήτανε τσακισμένα..κλπ).

----------


## mihalis19

Να την πω την βλακεια μου... Το speedbooster Πιάνει μόνο 4G και όχι 4Gplus 
Αν πάρω άλλο router Που πιάνει 4gplus θα μπορέσω να το ρυθμίσω για να γίνεται το bonding? Το έχει κάνει κανείς?
Το λέω για να πιάνω καλύτερες ταχύτητες.

----------


## puntomania

> Να την πω την βλακεια μου... Το speedbooster Πιάνει μόνο 4G και όχι 4Gplus 
> Αν πάρω άλλο router Που πιάνει 4gplus θα μπορέσω να το ρυθμίσω για να γίνεται το bonding? Το έχει κάνει κανείς?
> Το λέω για να πιάνω καλύτερες ταχύτητες.


αν ξέραμε στο setup του bonding... θα ειχαμε τις sim εδώ και καιρό σε άλλα μηχανήματα!!!  :Smile:

----------


## thanasis777

> Δεν λειτουργεί σωστά. " 
> θελει ενα δεκαλεπτο για να μπει σε καποια σελιδα μεχρι τοτε λεει δεν υπαρχει συνδεση ." , αυτό να πεις στο 13888, και να ζητήσεις άλλο router. Αν στο κάνει και το νέο, απίθανο φαίνεται. Έπρεπε ήδη να έχεις ζητήσει αντικατάσταση, και πρώτη φορά άκουσα ότι router συνδέεται μετά από 10 λεπτά. Και το δικό μου, κατά 99% από επιστροφή είναι, αλλά δουλεύει σωστά, οπότε δεν με νοιάζει αν είναι χρησιμοποιημένο. ( Τα καλώδια ήτανε τσακισμένα..κλπ).


το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν το κανει παντα και οχι με ολες τις σελιδες παραδειγμα απο το ταμπλετ μπορει να μπει αμεσως και απο το κινητο να εχει καθυστερηση η και το αναποδο 

επισης κατι αλλο με repeater συνδέεται γιατι προσπαθουσα χθες και δεν μπορουσα

----------


## gmpu94

Μια φορά να μην συνδεθεί,,, δήλωσε βλάβη στο 13888, και ότι θες νέο router,, και θα ελέγξουν αυτοί την γραμμή σου, όπου πρέπει να δούνε την δυσλειτουργία.πιστευω ότι φαίνεται στο σύστημα τους, πάρε μια γνώμη, δεν πληρώνεις κάτι.

----------


## pier88

> το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν το κανει παντα και οχι με ολες τις σελιδες παραδειγμα απο το ταμπλετ μπορει να μπει αμεσως και απο το κινητο να εχει καθυστερηση η και το αναποδο 
> 
> επισης κατι αλλο με repeater συνδέεται γιατι προσπαθουσα χθες και δεν μπορουσα


Από υπολογιστή με καλώδιο ethernet μπαίνεις;Μάλλον θέμα με το wifi έχεις,άλλαξε κανάλι.

----------


## griniaris

> επισης κατι αλλο με repeater συνδέεται γιατι προσπαθουσα χθες και δεν μπορουσα


Δεν εχει προβλημα το καθε ρουτερ. Κοιτα ξανα τις ρυθμισεις του repeater.

----------


## gmpu94

Ήρθε ο λογαριασμός στο booster. Νομίζω είναι αλλά 2 ευρώ στον λογαριασμό του σταθερού.
Το screenshot είναι από το app my COSMOTE.

----------


## venejo

Σωστό είναι το ποσό και τα άλλα 2€ όπως είπες στη σταθερή. Σύνολο το ~6.5€ της προσφοράς.

----------


## mihalis19

> αν ξέραμε στο setup του bonding... θα ειχαμε τις sim εδώ και καιρό σε άλλα μηχανήματα!!!


πφφφφφ. Απόγνωση... δεν γίνεται να κολλάει και να μην μπορώ με τίποτα να χρησιμοποιήσω πάνω από 2Mbps στο upload. 
Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> πφφφφφ. Απόγνωση... δεν γίνεται να κολλάει και να μην μπορώ με τίποτα να χρησιμοποιήσω πάνω από 2Mbps στο upload. 
> Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα.


Απορία.. Αν βγάλεις τη dsl και μείνει το booster μόνο του, κάνει τα ίδια;  :Thinking:

----------


## Telumetar

Να κάνω ρε παιδιά την εξής ερώτηση. Εκεί που θέλω να βάλω το speed booster router της cosmote έχω το εξής DL/up μέσα από μετρήσεις σε speed test 4g με το κινητό μου.

Dl: 19-28
Ul: 3.5-4.7

Οι ταχύτητες που θαπιανω με το speed booster πρακτικά θα είναι κοντά σε αυτές; Δηλαδή δεν θα πιάνω με τίποτα το 5αρι στο upload?

----------


## sakisastra

Γνωριζει κανεις,αν μπορω να δινω ασυρματα μονο απο 4g και με καλωδιο μονο dsl?

----------


## griniaris

> Να κάνω ρε παιδιά την εξής ερώτηση. Εκεί που θέλω να βάλω το speed booster router της cosmote έχω το εξής DL/up μέσα από μετρήσεις σε speed test 4g με το κινητό μου.
> 
> Dl: 19-28
> Ul: 3.5-4.7
> 
> Οι ταχύτητες που θαπιανω με το speed booster πρακτικά θα είναι κοντά σε αυτές; Δηλαδή δεν θα πιάνω με τίποτα το 5αρι στο upload?


Κανεις δεν μπορει να το ξερει αυτο δυστυχως. Ειναι τοσοι πολλοι οι παραγοντες που παιζουν ρολο. Μονο στην πραξη θα το δεις.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Γνωριζει κανεις,αν μπορω να δινω ασυρματα μονο απο 4g και με καλωδιο μονο dsl?


Γίνεται...
Θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις rules όμως στο Internet ---> Bonding User Filter List και εκεί θα πατήσεις στο "Bonding User Filter List" για να σου ανοίξει το πεδίο και μετά στο "Add further exception rule".

Εκεί θα πρέπει να επιλέξεις ποιες συσκευές θα παίζουν ΜΟΝΟ με την aDSL... ότι δεν βάλεις εκεί, θα παίζει με το 4G.

----------


## gmpu94

@Telumetar
Νομίζω το δίνουν με δοκιμή για 14 μέρες ( :Wink: . Οπότε αν δεν σου κάνει το επιστρέφεις, χωρίς χρέωση,,,,έτσι ξέρω.

----------


## puntomania

δεν κοίταξα πιο πίσω αν εχει αναφερθεί...

μετα το UPDATE του firmware....

η καρτέλα Filtering List of the Bonding Server που εμφανίστηκε...




το FON_SIGNALING και FON_TRAFFIC τι να είναι?

----------


## tzome

παιδια οταν καταναλωσουμε τα 100 giga μετα συνεχιζουμε μονο με μειωμενη ταχύτητα δωρεαν η χρεωνει;;;;;

----------


## venejo

> παιδια οταν καταναλωσουμε τα 100 giga μετα συνεχιζουμε μονο με μειωμενη ταχύτητα δωρεαν η χρεωνει;;;;;


Συνεχίζεις κανονικά χωρίς χρέωση με μειωμένη ταχύτητα.

----------


## dimyok

Τα 1000000 free hotspot που εχει λυσαξει να διαφημιζει ο ποτες απο που νομιζεις εκπεμπουν ;  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

> το FON_SIGNALING και FON_TRAFFIC τι να είναι?


Εικάζω κάτι παραπλήσιο με τα SIP και RTP του VoIP.

----------


## dimyok

Tσου δε κλεινουν μαζι με το VoIP το εχω ξετσεκαρει . Εγω εικαζω οτι ειναι το Fon και δε κλείνει τελειως με καμια παναγια ενω υποτιθεται το εχω απενεργοποιησει .

----------


## jkoukos

Πως σου 'ρθε αυτό; Που ανέφερα ότι σχετίζεται με το VoIP;
Έγραψα για παραπλήσια λειτουργία και όχι σχετιζόμενη.

----------


## puntomania

> Tσου δε κλεινουν μαζι με το VoIP το εχω ξετσεκαρει . Εγω εικαζω οτι ειναι το Fon και δε κλείνει τελειως με καμια παναγια ενω υποτιθεται το εχω απενεργοποιησει .


Αν κλείσεις το wifi μια χαρά κλειστό είναι.

----------


## dimyok

Φοβερη λυση κλειστο τελειως να τελειωνεις  :Razz:

----------


## puntomania

> Φοβερη λυση κλειστο τελειως να τελειωνεις


τα ρούτερ των παρόχων είναι μόνο για σου φέρνουν το ίντερνετ... μετά βάζεις σοβαρό εξοπλισμό για να κάνεις την δουλειά σου. τόσο απλά!!!

----------


## pier88

Ξέρει κανένας πως αλλάζουμε dns στο ΗΑ-35;

το βρήκα.

----------


## citakis

Θα πω την δικιά μου εμπειρία από το Speed Booster η οποία κράτησε λίγο αλλά μιας και είμαι χρήστης με ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις από το δίκτυο μου. Είμαι κάτοχος μιας γραμμής ADSL η οποία συγχρονίζει στα 8mbps χωρίς να υπάρχει μέλλον για κάτι καλύτερο, το vdsl αποκλείεται και φυσικά ούτε λόγος για οπτική ίνα, για λόγους που δεν είναι απόλυτη υπαιτιότητα του ΟΤΕ μιας και αποφάσισα να ζήσω σχετικά μακριά από ένα αστικό κέντρο.

Γνωρίζω λοιπόν ότι για να αυξήσω την ταχύτητα θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να μεταβώ σε ασύρματη σύνδεση και κάπου εκεί είπα να δοκιμάσω το Speedbooster. H συνολική κατανάλωση δεδομένων από την σύνδεση μου κυμαίνεται στα 200- 250 GB το μήνα οπότε τα 100GB μαζί με την ADSL φαινόντουσαν καλή λύση για να αυξηθεί η ταχύτητα.

Για αρχή να πω ότι το σήμα του 4G δεν είναι πολύ καλό αλλά υπάρχει σημείο του σπιτιού που το κινητό πιάνει σταθερά 4 γραμμές σήμα οπότε εκεί τοποθετήθηκε και το ρούτερ. Δυστυχώς όμως το router (HA-35) ποτέ δεν θεώρησε ότι το σήμα είναι καλό. Το σήμα έπαιζε μεταξύ 1-2 γραμμές (στις 3) οπότε και οι ταχύτητες με το 4g κυμαίνονταν από 400ΚΒ/s έως 1,8ΜΒ/s, όχι φανταστικά πράγματα αλλά θα μπορούσαμε να ζήσουμε και να ελπίζουμε σε αύξηση της ισχύος του σήματος από την κεραία.
Εκεί όμως που είχα πρόβλημα ήταν με το bonding. Πίστευα ότι το bonding γίνεται τοπικά στο ρουτερ όπως γίνεται σε όλα τα 2 wan router, δυστυχώς όμως η Cosmote έχει επιλέξει να κάνει το bonding απομακρυσμένα σε δικό της server και σε βγάζει αυτός ο server στο δίκτυο με δική του ip. 
Εδώ ξεκίνησαν τα δικά μου προβλήματα, πρώτα απ'όλα έχασα το ipv6 μιας και το bonding το κάνουν μόνο σε ipv4, αλλά ακόμα και αυτό θα μπορούσα να το ανεχτώ.
Εκεί όμως που αντιμετώπισα πρόβλημα ήταν στο να ανοίξω θύρες στον bonding server. Από ό,τι κατάλαβα με τις συζητήσεις με το τεχνικό τμήμα όταν κάνουμε port forward στο router ενημερώνεται ο server και μας ανοίγει και αυτός τις θύρες. Εγώ τις θύρες τις χρειάστηκα για δύο συνδέσεις VPN που χρησιμοποιώ για να συνδέομαι απομακρυσμένα με το σπίτι μου, μία με OpenVPN και μια με Wireguard, αλλά με καμία δεν μπορούσα να έχω σύνδεση όσο υπηρχε το bonding. Μόλις έκλεινα το 4g και είχα μόνο την ADSL (με την κανονική μου ip μιας και το bonding σταματουσε) όλα λειτουργούσαν τέλεια, όταν όμως άνοιγα πάλι το 4g τότε κάθε επικοινωνία ήταν αδύνατη.
Δεν δοκίμασα κάτι άλλο πχ τορρεντ μιας και ζήτησα υπαναχώρηση της υπηρεσίας. 

Σαν υπηρεσία δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι κακή αλλά η cosmote την υλοποίησε με τρόπο που θέτει πολλούς περιορισμούς σε κάποιον που θέλει να έχει τον έλεγχο του δικτύου του και να πειραματίζεται. Το κακό είναι ότι πουθενά δεν αναφέρονται τεχνικά ζητήματα και αφήνεται ο χρήστης να ανακαλύψει στην πράξη τα προβλήματα και τους περιορισμούς. 
Είπα να τα αναφέρω μιας και δεν βρήκα κάτι αντίστοιχο να έχει γραφτεί. Συγνώμη αν κουρασα με το μεγάλο post.
Σίγουρα όμως η αναζήτηση καλύτερου δικτύου για μένα δεν σταματά εδώ...

----------


## DoSMaN

> Θα πω την δικιά μου εμπειρία από το Speed Booster η οποία κράτησε λίγο αλλά μιας και είμαι χρήστης με ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις από το δίκτυο μου. Είμαι κάτοχος μιας γραμμής ADSL η οποία συγχρονίζει στα 8mbps χωρίς να υπάρχει μέλλον για κάτι καλύτερο, το vdsl αποκλείεται και φυσικά ούτε λόγος για οπτική ίνα, για λόγους που δεν είναι απόλυτη υπαιτιότητα του ΟΤΕ μιας και αποφάσισα να ζήσω σχετικά μακριά από ένα αστικό κέντρο.
> 
> Γνωρίζω λοιπόν ότι για να αυξήσω την ταχύτητα θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να μεταβώ σε ασύρματη σύνδεση και κάπου εκεί είπα να δοκιμάσω το Speedbooster. H συνολική κατανάλωση δεδομένων από την σύνδεση μου κυμαίνεται στα 200- 250 GB το μήνα οπότε τα 100GB μαζί με την ADSL φαινόντουσαν καλή λύση για να αυξηθεί η ταχύτητα.
> 
> Για αρχή να πω ότι το σήμα του 4G δεν είναι πολύ καλό αλλά υπάρχει σημείο του σπιτιού που το κινητό πιάνει σταθερά 4 γραμμές σήμα οπότε εκεί τοποθετήθηκε και το ρούτερ. Δυστυχώς όμως το router (HA-35) ποτέ δεν θεώρησε ότι το σήμα είναι καλό. Το σήμα έπαιζε μεταξύ 1-2 γραμμές (στις 3) οπότε και οι ταχύτητες με το 4g κυμαίνονταν από 400ΚΒ/s έως 1,8ΜΒ/s, όχι φανταστικά πράγματα αλλά θα μπορούσαμε να ζήσουμε και να ελπίζουμε σε αύξηση της ισχύος του σήματος από την κεραία.
> Εκεί όμως που είχα πρόβλημα ήταν με το bonding. Πίστευα ότι το bonding γίνεται τοπικά στο ρουτερ όπως γίνεται σε όλα τα 2 wan router, δυστυχώς όμως η Cosmote έχει επιλέξει να κάνει το bonding απομακρυσμένα σε δικό της server και σε βγάζει αυτός ο server στο δίκτυο με δική του ip. 
> Εδώ ξεκίνησαν τα δικά μου προβλήματα, πρώτα απ'όλα έχασα το ipv6 μιας και το bonding το κάνουν μόνο σε ipv4, αλλά ακόμα και αυτό θα μπορούσα να το ανεχτώ.
> Εκεί όμως που αντιμετώπισα πρόβλημα ήταν στο να ανοίξω θύρες στον bonding server. Από ό,τι κατάλαβα με τις συζητήσεις με το τεχνικό τμήμα όταν κάνουμε port forward στο router ενημερώνεται ο server και μας ανοίγει και αυτός τις θύρες. Εγώ τις θύρες τις χρειάστηκα για δύο συνδέσεις VPN που χρησιμοποιώ για να συνδέομαι απομακρυσμένα με το σπίτι μου, μία με OpenVPN και μια με Wireguard, αλλά με καμία δεν μπορούσα να έχω σύνδεση όσο υπηρχε το bonding. Μόλις έκλεινα το 4g και είχα μόνο την ADSL (με την κανονική μου ip μιας και το bonding σταματουσε) όλα λειτουργούσαν τέλεια.
> Δεν δοκίμασα κάτι άλλο πχ τορρεντ μιας και ζήτησα υπαναχώρηση της υπηρεσίας. 
> ...


Ίσως να μπορούσε να μπει κάποιο φίλτρο ώστε να μην κοιτάει το 4G όταν πας να ανοίξεις το VPN.
Φαντάζομαι ότι το bonding το έχουν ως server side γιατί έτσι μάλλον το βάζουν να κλειδώνει (???) και να μην δουλεύει αν βγει σε άλλη περιοχή ή με άλλον πάροχο...

----------


## citakis

Το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν το 4G αλλά ότι αλλαζε η ip οπότε η ddns υπηρεσία που χρησιμοποιώ ενημερωνόταν με την νέα ip και καθοδηγούσε τις VPN συνδέσεις σε αυτήν. Χρησιμοποιούσα δύο ddns υπηρεσίες (noip και duckdns), την noip την ενημέρωνε το ΗΑ-35 και την duckdns την ενημερωνε το δικό μου router που τρέχει openwrt.
Αν μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω την sim στο δικό μου ρουτερ πιστεύω θα εβρισκα λύση αλλά η CosmΟΤΕ δεν επιτρέπει τετοιες κινησεις.
Καταλαβαίνω ότι τo bonding το έχουν στήσει έτσι για να ελέγχουν πότε το 4g θα συμμετέχει για να αυξησει την ταχύτητα αλλά αυτό δυστυχώς δημιουργεί προβλήματα

----------


## dimyok

υπαρχει πιο ευκολη λυση να βλεπεις τις καμερες στο χωριο ; noip ειχα βαλει τους dns και νομιζω δουλευε μονο του ipv4; Οταν λες φίλτρο ώστε να μην κοιτάει το 4G όταν πας να ανοίξεις το VPN είναι το Layer 2 Bridging  ;

----------


## jkoukos

Για ποιον λόγο χρησιμοποιούσες 2 DDNS υπηρεσίες για την ίδια γραμμή και δεν σου έφθανε μόνο η μία;

Πληροφοριακά πραγματικό bonding γίνεται με τον τρόπο της Cosmote. Με το OpenWrt θα είχες Load Balancing.

----------


## citakis

> Για ποιον λόγο χρησιμοποιούσες 2 DDNS υπηρεσίες για την ίδια γραμμή και δεν σου έφθανε μόνο η μία;
> 
> Πληροφοριακά πραγματικό bonding γίνεται με τον τρόπο της Cosmote. Με το OpenWrt θα είχες Load Balancing.


τις διπλές υπηρεσίες τις χρησιμοποιώ για να μην εχω πρόβλημα αν η μια τεθεί εκτός λειτουργίας και για να ταυτοποιώ το πρόβλημα όταν κάποια δοκιμή δεν πετυχαίνει (να τονίσω ότι δεν είμαι τεχνικός δικτύων αλλά ένας ερασιτέχνης που λατρεύει το σπορ). Για τον ίδιο λόγο έχω δυο VPN συνδέσεις με διαφορετικό πρότυπο λειτουργίας
Συμφωνώ για το load balancing απλά αν τις wan τις διαχειριζόταν το openwrt θα μπορούσα να ενημερώσω τον ddns με την ip του wan interface της επιλογής μου.
Πίσω όμως απο το ρουτερ του ΟΤΕ το μόνο που μπορεί να δει το δικό μου ρουτερ είναι την ip που μου δίνει ο bonding server.

----------


## jkoukos

Συνήθως τα router που κάνουν Bonding (αλλά και αυτά με Load Balancing) έχουν επιλογές για να ορίσουμε από ποια σύνδεση θα βγαίνει μία δικτυακή συσκευή ή εφαρμογή.
Δες μήπως υπάρχει κάτι σχετικό στο HA-35 ώστε να ορίσεις την ΙΡ του OpenWrt να βγαίνει πάντα από την DSL σύνδεση (φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό θέλεις για να μην ξοδεύεις τα MB της κινητής).

----------


## puntomania

> Θα πω την δικιά μου εμπειρία από το Speed Booster η οποία κράτησε λίγο αλλά μιας και είμαι χρήστης με ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις από το δίκτυο μου. Είμαι κάτοχος μιας γραμμής ADSL η οποία συγχρονίζει στα 8mbps χωρίς να υπάρχει μέλλον για κάτι καλύτερο, το vdsl αποκλείεται και φυσικά ούτε λόγος για οπτική ίνα, για λόγους που δεν είναι απόλυτη υπαιτιότητα του ΟΤΕ μιας και αποφάσισα να ζήσω σχετικά μακριά από ένα αστικό κέντρο.
> 
> Γνωρίζω λοιπόν ότι για να αυξήσω την ταχύτητα θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να μεταβώ σε ασύρματη σύνδεση και κάπου εκεί είπα να δοκιμάσω το Speedbooster. H συνολική κατανάλωση δεδομένων από την σύνδεση μου κυμαίνεται στα 200- 250 GB το μήνα οπότε τα 100GB μαζί με την ADSL φαινόντουσαν καλή λύση για να αυξηθεί η ταχύτητα.
> 
> Για αρχή να πω ότι το σήμα του 4G δεν είναι πολύ καλό αλλά υπάρχει σημείο του σπιτιού που το κινητό πιάνει σταθερά 4 γραμμές σήμα οπότε εκεί τοποθετήθηκε και το ρούτερ. Δυστυχώς όμως το router (HA-35) ποτέ δεν θεώρησε ότι το σήμα είναι καλό. Το σήμα έπαιζε μεταξύ 1-2 γραμμές (στις 3) οπότε και οι ταχύτητες με το 4g κυμαίνονταν από 400ΚΒ/s έως 1,8ΜΒ/s, όχι φανταστικά πράγματα αλλά θα μπορούσαμε να ζήσουμε και να ελπίζουμε σε αύξηση της ισχύος του σήματος από την κεραία.
> Εκεί όμως που είχα πρόβλημα ήταν με το bonding. Πίστευα ότι το bonding γίνεται τοπικά στο ρουτερ όπως γίνεται σε όλα τα 2 wan router, δυστυχώς όμως η Cosmote έχει επιλέξει να κάνει το bonding απομακρυσμένα σε δικό της server και σε βγάζει αυτός ο server στο δίκτυο με δική του ip. 
> Εδώ ξεκίνησαν τα δικά μου προβλήματα, πρώτα απ'όλα έχασα το ipv6 μιας και το bonding το κάνουν μόνο σε ipv4, αλλά ακόμα και αυτό θα μπορούσα να το ανεχτώ.
> Εκεί όμως που αντιμετώπισα πρόβλημα ήταν στο να ανοίξω θύρες στον bonding server. Από ό,τι κατάλαβα με τις συζητήσεις με το τεχνικό τμήμα όταν κάνουμε port forward στο router ενημερώνεται ο server και μας ανοίγει και αυτός τις θύρες. Εγώ τις θύρες τις χρειάστηκα για δύο συνδέσεις VPN που χρησιμοποιώ για να συνδέομαι απομακρυσμένα με το σπίτι μου, μία με OpenVPN και μια με Wireguard, αλλά με καμία δεν μπορούσα να έχω σύνδεση όσο υπηρχε το bonding. Μόλις έκλεινα το 4g και είχα μόνο την ADSL (με την κανονική μου ip μιας και το bonding σταματουσε) όλα λειτουργούσαν τέλεια, όταν όμως άνοιγα πάλι το 4g τότε κάθε επικοινωνία ήταν αδύνατη.
> Δεν δοκίμασα κάτι άλλο πχ τορρεντ μιας και ζήτησα υπαναχώρηση της υπηρεσίας. 
> ...



Να σου πω και εγώ... που μένω σε μια ήσυχη παραλία ενός νησιού.... σε αντήθεση με σένα... εχω adsl και 4g στο φουλ... πέρα απο αυτό όμως... εχω ολα τα ρούτερ μου ξεχωριστά

3 speedport με τις adsl.... και 2 speedbooster... όλα αυτά πάω σένα μικροτικ...και από εκεί κάνω παιχνίδι....


ovpn εχω και εγώ να τρέχει...το οποίο το βγάζω απο το 1 speedbooster.. και δουλεύει μια χαρά... δεν είχα θέμα με το port fordwarding... τις κάμερες πχ τις έβαλα να βγαίνουν απ το 2ο speedbooster... και διάφορα άλλα. στο θέμα της ταχύτητας σου... γιατί δεν δοκίμασες να δουλέψεις με 3G.. να δεις εκεί τι παίζει...

το μονο μειονέκτημα που εχει το speedbooster για μένα είναι οτι όταν το έχεις σκέτο να δουλεύει... και θες ddns...αυτό δεν ενημερώνετε, οπότε χρειάζεται πιο πίσω να έχεις κάπου έναν client σε άλλη συσκευή.

οπότε για μένα... κάτι δεν έκανες σωστά... ξανά μελέτησε το το θέμα... ή ανέλυσε μας λεπτομερώς το τι θέλεις..να το φτιάξουμε μαζί!

----------


## dimyok

Φοβερο setup με 2 x 17 mbps booster . Και τη dsl σε fastpath με asus να ρυθμιζεις snr offset και σχεδων εχεις μια 50ρα vdsl στη μεση του πουθενα Και τον jkoukos να μας μουτζώνει που δινουμε τοσα για ψευτο -bonding  :Razz:  . 24 ευρα κανουν προσφορα τη vdsl αλλα δεν υπαρχει συνδεσιμότητα  :Crying:

----------


## newbye

Με μια απλή αναζήτηση στο γοόγλη για "V100R019C00SPC002" βγάζει IPs που οδηγούν κατευθείαν στην σελίδα του speedbooster, πχ https://79.129.127.243/html/index.html. 
Τι τρύπα είναι αυτό τώρα; Υπάρχει θεραπεία;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Με μια απλή αναζήτηση στο γοόγλη για "V100R019C00SPC002" βγάζει IPs που οδηγούν κατευθείαν στην σελίδα του speedbooster, πχ https://79.129.127.243/html/index.html. 
> Τι τρύπα είναι αυτό τώρα; Υπάρχει θεραπεία;


Ποιανού IP είναι αυτή;;;

Τι κουλά είναι αυτά;; μάλλον κάτι παίζει με αυτόν (ή αυτούς, γιατί μου έβγαλε και άλλη μία IP) που φαίνεται η IP του, γιατί κάτι δεν έχει φτιάξει σωστά πιθανότατα στο router και εμφανίζεται αυτή η πληροφορία...
Αν ήταν τρύπα, θα φαινόντουσαν όλες οι ip από όλους τους χρήστες...

----------


## emskan

Χτες με γύρισαν σε voip (το ανακάλυψα όταν δεν λειτουργούσε το σταθερό και πήρα να δηλώσω βλάβη!), με αποτέλεσμα να πέσει και άλλο ο συγχρονισμός της adsl.

Με το speedport ήμουν γύρω στα 5, με το speedbooster έπεσα στα 3,2-4 και τώρα δεν πάει πάνω από 2,7!

Πολύ ωραία πράγματα...

----------


## newbye

> Ποιανού IP είναι αυτή;;;
> 
> Τι κουλά είναι αυτά;; μάλλον κάτι παίζει με αυτόν (ή αυτούς, γιατί μου έβγαλε και άλλη μία IP) που φαίνεται η IP του, γιατί κάτι δεν έχει φτιάξει σωστά πιθανότατα στο router και εμφανίζεται αυτή η πληροφορία...
> Αν ήταν τρύπα, θα φαινόντουσαν όλες οι ip από όλους τους χρήστες...



Θα είναι κάποιου από το forum  :Whistle: . Ας ψαχτούν όλοι, δείτε τι βγάζει εδώ, με τον καιρό μπορεί να γεμίζει η λίστα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Χτες με γύρισαν σε voip (το ανακάλυψα όταν δεν λειτουργούσε το σταθερό και πήρα να δηλώσω βλάβη!), με αποτέλεσμα να πέσει και άλλο ο συγχρονισμός της adsl.
> 
> Με το speedport ήμουν γύρω στα 5, με το speedbooster έπεσα στα 3,2-4 και τώρα δεν πάει πάνω από 2,7!
> 
> Πολύ ωραία πράγματα...


Κάνε speedtest όταν θα μιλάει κάποιος στο τηλέφωνο να δεις αν θα πιάνει πάνω από 0,5mbps...

----------


## dimyok

Οταν πεφτει κι αλλο οταν μιλαει το τηλεφωνο τι σημαινει και τι κανεις ; Αυτο γινεται και επαναλαμβάνουν στο 13888 σα παπαγαλοι - ευρυζωνικη-για το καλο σας - ειναι καλυτερα . -Ναι ναι φυσικα θα συγχρονίζει καλυτερα και το internet  :Whistle: 
Οι αλλοι εχουν αφησει static access στα ΗΑ τους απο το google και εχουν και default login ;  :Razz: . Γμνε οι τεχνικοι του οτε στο στησιμο ποσους μηνες θελει το ραντεβου για να στο βαλουν ειπαμε ;

----------


## GregoirX23

Η ταχύτητα που πέφτει στο κατέβασμα όταν μιλάει το voip πιθανώς να οφείλεται στο qos που κάνει το ρούτερ, ώστε να προωθήσει τα πακέτα  του Voip πρώτα για να μην κάνει νερά.. Αλλά αυτή η πτώση δεν πρέπει να είναι μεγάλη κ παρατεταμένη σε καμιά περίπτωση.. Εννοείται ότι δεν μιλάμε για συγχρονισμό έτσι; Αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα... 

Από την άλλη.. 
Πολύ με παραξένεψε αυτό με το google και τις ip των συνδρομητών.. Πολύ περίεργο.. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση το firewall πρέπει να κόβει εισερχόμενες συνδέσεις στο gui η ping από έξω.. Αν δεν το έχει αλλάξει κάποιος..

----------


## dimyok

το εχουν βαλει για ip καμερες αρπα-κολα security  με το firewall στο low υποθετω και port forward  .

----------


## DoSMaN

Πως γίνεται ωστόσο με την "έκδοση" του firmware να εμφανίζονται τέτοια πράγματα ωστόσο;

----------


## emskan

> Κάνε speedtest όταν θα μιλάει κάποιος στο τηλέφωνο να δεις αν θα πιάνει πάνω από 0,5mbps...


Δεν έχει καμία διαφορά σε μένα. Τα ίδια χάλια είναι....

----------


## dimyok

Δωστο βλαβη και μετεφερε μας τι θα πουν - και ποτε θα ερθει τεχνικος . Γιατι κατι ακουσα οτι κανουν μηνες .
Στο firmware πρεπει να κανουν στοχευμενη καταγραφη και το περιεργο στο δικο μου ειναι οτι ξανανοίγει το service φον ενω το εχω κλεισει απο παντου και τηλεφωνικα . Και τα TR069 . Και τωρα που κοιταω το Bonding λειτουργει σφαιρα κυριακες και αργιες φαινεται απο δευτερα πεφτει  :Razz:

----------


## emskan

Τεχνικός δεν χρειάζεται να έρθει στην περίπτωση μου, οι καλωδιώσεις μου είναι ΟΚ.
Βάζω την adsl σε ένα παλιό ZTE και συγχρονίζει στα 4096 (μου έχουν βάλει κόφτη) αν και πιστεύω λίγο πάνω πάει (SNR 7,2).
Σίγουρα οι διαφορές δεν είναι μεγάλες, ούτε και οι ταχύτητες όμως και γι αυτό είναι ουσιαστικές. 
Την adsl την θέλω στην ουσία μόνο για τον αποκωδικοποιητή του cosmote tv και γαρ για το replay tv (για το on-demand δεν το συζητώ καν). Το replay tv δουλεύει από 3,6Mpps και πάνω (έτσι τουλάχιστον το έχω τσεκάρει), οπότε πριν την έλευση του speedbooster ήμουν ΟΚ και πριν την έλευση του voip πάλι ΟΚ με χρήση δεύτερου router για την adsl. Τώρα με adsl 2,6-2,9 από το HA35 ούτε replay πια...

Με διαβεβαίωνε βέβαια ο άσχετος (δεν θέλω να πιστεύω ότι το έκανε εκ του πονηρού για να τον χαρακτηρίσω αλλιώς) πωλητής πως με το speedbooster θα μπορώ να βλέπω και τα on demand και replay tv μιας και η εξτρα ταχύτητα χρησιμοποιείται κανονικά και παντού όπως η adsl!

Απαράδεκτη κατάσταση και άκρως ενοχλητική, αλλά δεν έχω εναλλακτικές εδώ που είμαι. Θα τους πάρω τηλέφωνο, αλλά θέλω να είμαι ήρεμος γιατί αν μιλήσω τώρα....
Και ειδικά όταν αρχίσουν να μου λένε τις "προεπιλεγμένες απαντήσεις"

----------


## DrB

Γεια στην παρέα.

Οι παλιοί εδώ μέσα ξέρουν πως εχω το speedbooster εδώ και 1.5 χρόνο και με εξαίρεση κατι προβλήματα τον Ιανουάριο του 2019 (κατι είχε αλλάξει ο ΟΤΕ) πάντα δούλευε όπως περιγράφεται/πρέπει.

Αυτό που εγινε τελευταία ειναι πως ενώ τα 100GB τελείωσαν εδώ και μια εβδομάδα το cap δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθεί. Συνεχίζω και εχω +60mb download και επίσης μεχρι και +10mb/+15mb στο upload). Το εχει παρατηρήσει αυτό κανένας άλλος ? Δεν θέλω να κανω reboot το booster για να μην κανει reset σε ποιο χαμηλή ταχυτητα.

----------


## dimyok

Στο app το παρακολουθεις ποσα mb απομενουν ; Και εμενα μου ειχαν φαει την ανανεωση Αυγουστου - Σεπτεμβριου . Δεν εβγαλα ακρη γιατι εγινε αλλα τωρα φροντιζω να τα καταναλωνω ολα για να μη μου τα τρωνε αφου δε μεταφερεται υπολοιπο  . 
Μονο του πεφτει το δικο μου στη χαμηλη ταχυτητα μολις τελειωσουν τα data τσαφ ερχεται ο 4G κοφτης ουτε ανοιγοκλεινει ουτε reset .

----------


## DrB

Ναι, στο app το βλέπω. Πάντα καταναλώνω όλα τα ΜΒ και πάντα τα ανανεώνουν κανονικά σε μενα. Και σε μενα στο παρελθόν όταν τελείωναν ο κοφτης έπεφτε αμέσως.

----------


## puntomania

Παιδιά εγώ και τα 2 τα έχω με κόφτη στο μικροτικ 14500/4500....  Πιο πολύ να δω αν κρατήσουν περισσότερο...

----------


## emskan

Σήμερα μίλησα με το 13888 μιας και πλέον η adsl απο το HA35 κυμαίνεται από 1,5-2,2 ανάλογα με τα κέφια του!
Έπεσα σε κάποιον πολύ εξυπηρετικό υπάλληλο, με τον οποίο προσπαθούσαμε επί 32 λεπτά να βρούμε άκρη! Μέχρι και το ZTE σύνδεσα και είδε ότι η γραμμή πάει καρφί στα 4096 (έχει κόφτη για πιο πάνω) και τελικά μου πρότεινε την αλλαγή ρούτερ, για αρχή...
Τώρα έχω βάλει την τηλεφωνία από το 4G και την adsl μόνη της στο ZTE και κάτι μου λέει πως και με το νέο ΗΑ35 πάλι έτσι θα το έχω...

----------


## newbye

Πέρσι είχα το πρώτο πακέτο μόνο με τα 40GB... κάποια στιγμή και για λίγους μήνες πήγε στα 100GB όπως ισχύει και σήμερα! Φυσικά έκανα την πάπια, μέχρι που το πήρανε χαμπάρι  :Whistle:

----------


## dimyok

COSMOTE Home Speed Booster 100 GB DATA ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΑ ΑΝΑΝΕΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ *ΜΟΝΟ 50 GB* . Εκδοση Λογαριασμου 28 ευρω για το κινητο νουμερο της sim με εξοφλημενα ολα τα υπολοιπα  ! Οτι να ναι λογαριασμοι και δε λεει πουθενα στο συμβολαιο ποσα data το μηνα ....

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σήμερα μίλησα με το 13888 μιας και πλέον η adsl απο το HA35 κυμαίνεται από 1,5-2,2 ανάλογα με τα κέφια του!
> Έπεσα σε κάποιον πολύ εξυπηρετικό υπάλληλο, με τον οποίο προσπαθούσαμε επί 32 λεπτά να βρούμε άκρη! Μέχρι και το ZTE σύνδεσα και είδε ότι η γραμμή πάει καρφί στα 4096 (έχει κόφτη για πιο πάνω) και τελικά μου πρότεινε την αλλαγή ρούτερ, για αρχή...
> Τώρα έχω βάλει την τηλεφωνία από το 4G και την adsl μόνη της στο ZTE και κάτι μου λέει πως και με το νέο ΗΑ35 πάλι έτσι θα το έχω...


Απ'ότι θυμάμαι και σε εμένα όταν το είχα το ΗΑ35 κλείδωνε λίγο πιο χαμηλά.. Μπορεί να είναι και θέμα συνεργασίας chipset η fw..  
Μπας και έχει broadcom μέσα; Έτσι σαν να νομίζω..  :Thinking: 
Το Ζτε που λες ποιο είναι; Συνήθως αυτά έχουν Τrendchip/Ralink και κλειδώνουν πιο ψηλά.. Αυτό καμιά φορά μπορεί να μην έχει καλό αποτέλεσμα στη γραμμή σε ότι αφορά την αστάθεια.. Βέβαια δεν έχει τύχει να παρατηρήσω πρόβλημα..απλά ίσως αυξηθούν τα ερρορ λίγο.. Και κάτι ακόμα το ότι θα κλειδώσει με τον όποιο τρόπο η γραμμή μας παραπάνω δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα πιάνει και την αντίστοιχη ταχύτητα στο κατέβασμα..   
Πάντως έχω πετύχει διαφορές 1-2Μ ανάμεσα σε ρούτερ σε ότι αφορά την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού με το ίδιο σνρ.. Καμιά φορά αλλάζει κ το attenuation +-5, ανάλογα πως το υπολογίζει το κάθε ρούτερ.. 

Αν σου κλειδώνει το ζτε πιο ψηλά και παίζει το voip μέσω του 4g στο άλλο.. Άσε τα έτσι, περισσότερος εξοπλισμός μεν αλλά δε βαριέσαι..

----------


## gavliador

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα! Εχω μια απορια. Υπαρχει τροπος να χρησιμοποιησω το HA35 που μου εδωσε η κοσμοτε σαν access point οσον αφορα το adsl και να δινει κανονικα lte οσον αφορα τα data, και αν ναι με ποιον τροπο ? Δηλαδη οταν απενεργοποιω το lte να μου δινει adsl απο το αλλο ρουτερ που εχω στη μπριζα.

----------


## emskan

Σίγουρα από ρούτερ σε ρούτερ υπάρχει διαφορά. Καλύτερο συγχρονισμό είχα με το speedport που πήγαινε στα 5100 (διαφορά που την έβλεπα και στο download).
To ZTE είναι το Η108NS, με αυτό (το είχα πριν το speedport) πάντα κοντά στα 4 ήμουν.
Τώρα με το ΗΑ35 ξεκίνησα στα 3,5 περίπου και έχω καταλήξει στα 1,5-2,2.

Μου φαίνεται πως δεν θα ασχοληθώ άλλο, θα κάνω την αλλαγή του ρούτερ και μετά, αν δεν στρώσει, θα αφήσω και τα δυο, στο ένα την adsl και στο άλλο 4G + τηλεφωνία.

Το μόνο που με "παρηγορεί" είναι μια καμπίνα που έβαλαν πρόσφατα και σύνδεσαν σε αυτή δυο καφάο (το ένα είναι και αυτό που παίρνω adsl) και είμαστε τώρα σε αναμονή σύνδεσης με την ΔΕΗ. Βέβαια η καμπίνα δεν έχει οπτική από το ΑΚ αλλά είναι συνδεμένη ασύρματα με λινκ, αλλά όπως και να έχει θα ξεφύγουμε από αυτό το χάλι.

----------


## pier88

> Σήμερα μίλησα με το 13888 μιας και πλέον η adsl απο το HA35 κυμαίνεται από 1,5-2,2 ανάλογα με τα κέφια του!
> Έπεσα σε κάποιον πολύ εξυπηρετικό υπάλληλο, με τον οποίο προσπαθούσαμε επί 32 λεπτά να βρούμε άκρη! Μέχρι και το ZTE σύνδεσα και είδε ότι η γραμμή πάει καρφί στα 4096 (έχει κόφτη για πιο πάνω) και τελικά μου πρότεινε την αλλαγή ρούτερ, για αρχή...
> Τώρα έχω βάλει την τηλεφωνία από το 4G και την adsl μόνη της στο ZTE και κάτι μου λέει πως και με το νέο ΗΑ35 πάλι έτσι θα το έχω...


Μην μπλέκεις με αλλαγές,δε φταίει το ρούτερ.Αφού είσαι κλειδωμένος σe 4 mbps σωστά δουλεύει το ρούτερ και ανοίγει το bonding από τα 2 mbps!Aν κλείδωνε στα 10 θα άνοιγε στα 8 κτλ,κτλ.Δες τα δικά μου στατιστικά να καταλάβεις.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σίγουρα από ρούτερ σε ρούτερ υπάρχει διαφορά. Καλύτερο συγχρονισμό είχα με το speedport που πήγαινε στα 5100 (διαφορά που την έβλεπα και στο download).
> To ZTE είναι το Η108NS, με αυτό (το είχα πριν το speedport) πάντα κοντά στα 4 ήμουν.
> Τώρα με το ΗΑ35 ξεκίνησα στα 3,5 περίπου και έχω καταλήξει στα 1,5-2,2.
> 
> Μου φαίνεται πως δεν θα ασχοληθώ άλλο, θα κάνω την αλλαγή του ρούτερ και μετά, αν δεν στρώσει, θα αφήσω και τα δυο, στο ένα την adsl και στο άλλο 4G + τηλεφωνία.
> 
> Το μόνο που με "παρηγορεί" είναι μια καμπίνα που έβαλαν πρόσφατα και σύνδεσαν σε αυτή δυο καφάο (το ένα είναι και αυτό που παίρνω adsl) και είμαστε τώρα σε αναμονή σύνδεσης με την ΔΕΗ. Βέβαια η καμπίνα δεν έχει οπτική από το ΑΚ αλλά είναι συνδεμένη ασύρματα με λινκ, αλλά όπως και να έχει θα ξεφύγουμε από αυτό το χάλι.


Κ το entry κλειδώνει σχετικά καλά απ'ότι θυμάμαι..παρ'όλο που έχει broadcom..έτσι νομίζω.. 
Το 108ns έχει trendchip και αυτό κλειδώνει σχετικά οκ.. 
Και τα 2 (ζτε) τρώγονται σαν ρουτεράκια για τον απλό χρήστη..και για όσο ζει ακόμη το adsl.. Βέβαια το entry είναι better..i think..  
Σε παλιά fw του 108ns είχαν ανοιχτό το τελνετ και μπορούσες να ρίξεις το σνρ.. 

Καμπίνα λες με ασύρματη ζεύξη; Χμμ ενδιαφέρον..  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Μην μπλέκεις με αλλαγές,δε φταίει το ρούτερ.Αφού είσαι κλειδωμένος σe 4 mbps σωστά δουλεύει το ρούτερ και ανοίγει το bonding από τα 2 mbps!Aν κλείδωνε στα 10 θα άνοιγε στα 8 κτλ,κτλ.Δες τα δικά μου στατιστικά να καταλάβεις.
> *Spoiler:*


Νομίζω για τον συγχρονισμό μιλάει.. Όχι για το πότε μπαίνει η κινητή.. 
Εσύ τώρα.. σνρ6 βλέπω... οτε;  :Thinking:

----------


## pier88

> Κ το entry κλειδώνει σχετικά καλά απ'ότι θυμάμαι..παρ'όλο που έχει broadcom..έτσι νομίζω.. 
> Το 108ns έχει trendchip και αυτό κλειδώνει σχετικά οκ.. 
> Και τα 2 (ζτε) τρώγονται σαν ρουτεράκια για τον απλό χρήστη..και για όσο ζει ακόμη το adsl.. Βέβαια το entry είναι better..i think..  
> Σε παλιά fw του 108ns είχαν ανοιχτό το τελνετ και μπορούσες να ρίξεις το σνρ.. 
> 
> Καμπίνα λες με ασύρματη ζεύξη; Χμμ ενδιαφέρον.. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


snr 8.5 εχω αλλά κάποια βράδυα πέφτει μεχρι το 5.

----------


## dimyok

Για να καταλαβει ποσο χανει το HA35 σε δοκιμες εκει που συγχρονίζω speedport , asus και plus στα 50 το ΗΑ ειναι 44 . Σε low end dsl στο οριο 25-35 % κατω απο το speedport . Θες ενα asus να παιξεις με snr offset για να σε παει 7-8 αν αντεχει η γραμμη . Δε νομιζω να γινει τιποτα με την αλλαγή του ΗΑ .  Καμπινα συνδεμένη ασύρματα   ειντα να τουτο παλι ; :Razz:   Βρε συ pier οτε και 5 snr δεν εχω δει ειναι πολυ καλο . Υπαρχει διαθεσιμο vdsl να πας ;

----------


## GregoirX23

> snr 8.5 εχω αλλά κάποια βράδυα πέφτει μεχρι το 5.


Indeed μπορεί να συμβεί.. Βέβαια το να κάνει καθημερινά τέτοια διακύμανση.. :Thinking:  Απ'την άλλη αν στέκεται στο ύψος της χωρίς προβλήματα μπορεί  να είναι οκ.. :What..?:  Anyway..
Αυτό πάντως πάει να πει ότι κλείδωσες με 8.5 αρχικά στην ταχύτητα που έχεις τώρα.. 
Πολύ καλά για την απόσταση που έχεις..  :One thumb up:

----------


## emskan

Ναι για τον συγχρονισμό μιλάω. Ορίστε πως είμαι στα καλύτερα του!



Για την καμπίνα τώρα... είμαστε δυο πολύ κοντινά χωριά και στο ένα υπάρχουν 3 καφάο που εξυπηρετούν και τα δύο. Πριν 2 μήνες περίπου έβαλαν μια καμπίνα και συνέδεσαν τα δύο καφάο. Πριν 1 μήνα ήρθαν και έβαλαν τον εξοπλισμό μέσα στην καμπίνα και την κεραία του λινκ (Το ΑΚ είναι περίπου 1-1,5 χλμ σε ευθεία και υπάρχει οπτική επαφή). Τώρα περιμένουμε την ΔΕΗ.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ναι για τον συγχρονισμό μιλάω. Ορίστε πως είμαι στα καλύτερα του!
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ο Χριστός... :Bless:  54db... Το σταυρό σου να κάνεις που πιάνεις κ τα 4.. :Wink: 
Snr 7.3 από ρεστάρτ.. σε οτε ε; Ενδιαφέρον... :Thinking: 

Α και που είσαι..βγάλε καμιά φωτό αυτή τη καμπίνα με τη κεραία.. :Thinking:

----------


## emskan

Με το speedport ήμουν 45db και συγχρονιζα στα 5, με το zte 61,5db και συγχρονιζω στα 4 και με το ΗΑ35 αυτά.
Το snr μου ήταν πάντα στο 6

----------


## dimyok

Με 9 που ειναι κανονικα στον οτε  δε θα πιανες πραμα . Στοχουνε ντοπαρει για να πιανει 4mbps  . Μλκιες λεω για asus σε αυτη τη περιπτωση δε παει παραπανω και πολυ καλο router να βαζες .

----------


## GregoirX23

> Με το speedport ήμουν 45db και συγχρονιζα στα 5, με το zte 61,5db και συγχρονιζω στα 4 και με το ΗΑ35 αυτά.
> Το snr μου ήταν πάντα στο 6


6 σε άλλους παρόχους ναι..σε οτε κάτω από 7-8 δε νομίζω..
Πάντως τόσο μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις σε attenuation περίεργο.. Άντε να έκανε +-5.. :Thinking:

----------


## pier88

> Για να καταλαβει ποσο χανει το HA35 σε δοκιμες εκει που συγχρονίζω speedport , asus και plus στα 50 το ΗΑ ειναι 44 . Σε low end dsl στο οριο 25-35 % κατω απο το speedport . Θες ενα asus να παιξεις με snr offset για να σε παει 7-8 αν αντεχει η γραμμη . Δε νομιζω να γινει τιποτα με την αλλαγή του ΗΑ .  Καμπινα συνδεμένη ασύρματα   ειντα να τουτο παλι ;  Βρε συ pier οτε και 5 snr δεν εχω δει ειναι πολυ καλο . Υπαρχει διαθεσιμο vdsl να πας ;


Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα εδώ,μόνο Οτε adsl-24 με μέσο όρο (περιοχής) download 4-5 mbps.Εγώ είχα 6 mbps πέρυσι και είχα δηλώσει βλάβη,μου άλλαξαν ζεύγος και πήγα στα 17,μου είπε ο τεχνικός ότι έφτιαξαν 3 νέες γραμμές στο α.κ κι έτυχε να πάρω εγώ τη μία,όλοι οι άλλοι είναι στη ταλαιπωρία!!Η γραμμή μου μετά από πολλούς τσακωμούς με 13888 είναι σε ελεύθερο profil και δεν είναι voip.Tώρα μόλις ανέβηκε το snr μόνο του.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Με 9 που ειναι κανονικα στον οτε  δε θα πιανες πραμα . Στοχουνε *ντοπαρει* για να πιανει 4mbps  . Μλκιες λεω για asus σε αυτη τη περιπτωση δε παει παραπανω και πολυ καλο router να βαζες .


Μάλλον ότι λέει.. :Smoker:

----------


## dimyok

Το speedport 2i τα παει περιφημα σε χαμενες καταστασεις  :Razz:  αλλα σου το πηραν πισω - το αλλαξες με το HA ;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα εδώ,μόνο Οτε adsl-24 με μέσο όρο (περιοχής) download 4-5 mbps.Εγώ είχα 6 mbps πέρυσι και είχα δηλώσει βλάβη,μου άλλαξαν ζεύγος και πήγα στα 17,μου είπε ο τεχνικός ότι έφτιαξαν 3 νέες γραμμές στο α.κ κι έτυχε να πάρω εγώ τη μία,όλοι οι άλλοι είναι στη ταλαιπωρία!!Η γραμμή μου μετά από πολλούς τσακωμούς με 13888 είναι σε ελεύθερο profil και δεν είναι voip.


Σε αραιοκατοικημένες περιοχές δεν είναι περίεργες αυτές οι ταχύτητες.. 
Εύγε για το καλό ζεύγος btw.. :One thumb up:  
Ελεύθερο προφίλ=fastpath.. είσαι όντως; Σε interleaved χωρίς περιορισμό θα πήγαινες λίγο πιο πάνω.. (εκτός αν θες fastpath για  online games). 
Όσο για το voip, απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω έχεις Pots το οποίο στο msan & πίσω στο δίκτυο του παρόχου είναι πιθανότατα voip..

----------


## emskan

Ναι το speedport το έδωσα πίσω...
Ορίστε και ένα pdf από το site της ΕΕΤΤ για την κεραία (είναι στην σελίδα με τις αδειοδοτήσεις).

----------


## pier88

> Σε αραιοκατοικημένες περιοχές δεν είναι περίεργες αυτές οι ταχύτητες.. 
> Εύγε για το καλό ζεύγος btw.. 
> Ελεύθερο προφίλ=fastpath.. είσαι όντως; Σε interleaved θα πήγαινες πιο πάνω..
> Όσο για το voip, απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω έχεις Pots το οποίο στο msan & πίσω στο δίκτυο του παρόχου είναι πιθανότατα voip..


Σε interleaved είμαι,είμαι 2.5χλμ μακρυά από το κέντρο του οτε οπότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι η γραμμή ειναι τέλεια για τα δεδομένα μου,μάλιστα επειδή είναι ελεύθερη είχα ένα ρούτερ zte w300 και έριχνα το snr με ένα script στο pc και κέρδιζα 2 mbps ακόμα,με 3 snr και η γραμμή δεν έπεφτε με τίποτα!

----------


## dimyok

Ανω και Kατω Αρχανες είναι τα χωρια emskan ; Κατι για rural vdsl καμπινες παιζει ;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σε interleaved είμαι,είμαι 2.5χλμ μακρυά από το κέντρο του οτε οπότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι η γραμμή ειναι τέλεια για τα δεδομένα μου,μάλιστα επειδή είναι ελεύθερη είχα ένα ρούτερ zte w300 και έριχνα το snr με ένα script στο pc και κέρδιζα 2 mbps ακόμα,με 3 snr και η γραμμή δεν έπεφτε με τίποτα!


I see..
Yes..i know.. :Cool:

----------


## emskan

Οι Αρχάνες είναι απέναντι στο βουνό που φαίνεται...

Μυρτιά είναι το χωριό και δεν παίζει ούτε rural ούτε κάτι άλλο σε κάποια ανάθεση. Έχουν βάλει καμπίνες με οπτικη σε όλα τα γύρω χωριά και έχουμε μείνει εμείς απ' έξω (Μυρτιά και Αστρακοί).
Είδα βέβαια σε αυτό που ψήνεται τώρα το UFBB να είμαστε μέσα, αλλά αυτό είναι ακόμα στα σκαριά και δεν ξέρεις τελικά πως θα καταλήξει και σε πόσα χρόνια.

- - - Updated - - -

Και επιπλέον στοιχεία για την κεραία

- - - Updated - - -

Το άλλαξα το ρούτερ τελικά, αλλά μια απο τα ίδια.... όπως αναμενόταν.

Τώρα είμαι στα 2,3Mpps ενώ με το H108NS σταθερά στα 4. 

Το μόνο "καλό" με το νεο ρούτερ το 4G με πάει μέχρι και τα 40-42 ενώ με το προηγούμενο 35-37 (μιλάω πάντα για max και όχι σταθερά συνεχώς). Και τα δύο με μια γραμμή σήμα στο 31-33.

Θα μιλήσω αύριο με το 13888 και θα επιδιώξω με τον ίδιο υπάλληλο, να δούμε τι σήμαινε το "αλλάξτε ρούτερ για αρχή..."

----------


## _LunaTiC_

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Γρήγορη ερώτηση για να μη διαβάζω 200 σελίδες thread. Μπορώ με κάποιο τρόπο να απομονώσω τη DSL και να χρησιμοποιώ μόνο το 4g; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## emskan

Να απομονώσεις; Βγάζοντας το καλώδιο...;

----------


## dimyok

Συρμα οτετζης ειναι  :Razz:  Οχι δε γινεται απο χωριο ειμαστε δε ξερουμε   :Razz:

----------


## _LunaTiC_

Μακάρι να ήμουν οτετζής, θα είχα λύσει από καιρό τα προβλήματά μου. Άλλος ένα κρητικός είμαι που παιδεύεται με το χειρότερο internet στην επικράτεια.

Δε θέλω να βγάλω το τηλέφωνο γιατί μετά δεν έχω σταθερό και πέφτει παντόφλα από τη γυναίκα!

Άλλη λύση, καμιά ρύθμιση στο ρούτερ;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Μακάρι να ήμουν οτετζής, θα είχα λύσει από καιρό τα προβλήματά μου. Άλλος ένα κρητικός είμαι που παιδεύεται με το χειρότερο internet στην επικράτεια.
> 
> Δε θέλω να βγάλω το τηλέφωνο γιατί μετά δεν έχω σταθερό και πέφτει παντόφλα από τη γυναίκα!
> 
> Άλλη λύση, καμιά ρύθμιση στο ρούτερ;


Πήγαινε στις ρυθμίσεις του router.
Internet Settings ---> Internet_ADSL ---> "Edit" ----> uncheck το "Enable connection" και "Save".
Βεβαιώσου ότι στο Internet Settings ----> Mobile "Edit" ----> είναι τσεκ το internet αλλά και το Voice

----------


## pier88

> Μακάρι να ήμουν οτετζής, θα είχα λύσει από καιρό τα προβλήματά μου. Άλλος ένα κρητικός είμαι που παιδεύεται με το χειρότερο internet στην επικράτεια.
> 
> Δε θέλω να βγάλω το τηλέφωνο γιατί μετά δεν έχω σταθερό και πέφτει παντόφλα από τη γυναίκα!
> 
> Άλλη λύση, καμιά ρύθμιση στο ρούτερ;


Internet Settings/Edit και ξετικάρεις το κουτάκι στο internet/save.Αυτό ζητούσες;

----------


## _LunaTiC_

Δούλεψε αγόρια, ευχαριστώ! Ανέβηκε λίγο το πινγκ αλλά όλα καλά! Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Άλλη ερώτηση. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι κρατάω το DSL, μπορώ να ρυθμίσω πότε θα μπαίνει μπροστά το 4G;

----------


## DoSMaN

Υποτίθεται ότι αν στο Internet, στο Bonding Information έχεις τικαρισμένο το Enable στο "Bonding Settings" μπαίνει αυτόματα το 3/4G όποτε χρειάζεται...
Αυτή είναι και η δουλειά του booster...

----------


## _LunaTiC_

> Υποτίθεται ότι αν στο Internet, στο Bonding Information έχεις τικαρισμένο το Enable στο "Bonding Settings" μπαίνει αυτόματα το 3/4G όποτε χρειάζεται...
> Αυτή είναι και η δουλειά του booster...


Μωρέ μαζί σου, αυτή είναι! Αλλά δεν την κάνει πάντα σωστά και βρίσκομαι πότε πότε κολλημένος στα 3Mbps.

----------


## DoSMaN

Welcome to the club...
Αρκετοί εδώ έχουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα...

Σε άλλους παίζει άψογα, σε άλλους όχι, σε άλλους όποτε έχει όρεξη...

Δοκιμαστική υπηρεσία είναι για "νέες φοβερές τεχνολογίες" που θα έρθουν "στο μέλλον".

----------


## _LunaTiC_

Ο οτετζής που ήρθε στο σπίτι μου για να δει τη γραμμή πάντως μου είπε ότι η περίεργη συμπεριφορά του ρούτερ και το "μπούκωμά" του προκύπτουν από την κακή εσωτερική καλωδίωση. Anyway...

----------


## pier88

> Μωρέ μαζί σου, αυτή είναι! Αλλά δεν την κάνει πάντα σωστά και βρίσκομαι πότε πότε κολλημένος στα 3Mbps.


Ποια είναι η ταχύτητα της adsl σου;

----------


## _LunaTiC_

Μέσος όρος περιοχής 5-6 Mbps, το ρούτερ μου κλειδώνει λίγο στα 7 αλλά πολύ συχνά έχω πραγματική 2.5-3. Δράμα η κατάσταση!

----------


## pier88

> Μέσος όρος περιοχής 5-6 Mbps, το ρούτερ μου κλειδώνει λίγο στα 7 αλλά πολύ συχνά έχω πραγματική 2.5-3. Δράμα η κατάσταση!


Καλά η μισή επαρχία ετσι είναι ακόμα,δεν είσαι μόνο εσύ.Ολοι νομίζουν ότι έγινε το rural και η επαρχία έχει τρελές ταχύτητες!!!Ας γελάσω.
Speedtest κάνεις στο Ookla;Αν ναι αλλαξε τον server σε Hostmein ike και κοίτα αν δουλέψει το booster.Καποιοι server όπως της cosmote δεν δουλεύουν με το booster και δείχνουν την ταχύτητα της adsl μόνο.

----------


## emskan

Καλημέρα,
Μπορείτε να εξηγήσετε και το άλλο τρελό;
Όταν έχω σήμα 29-33 (weak) το 4G μου δίνει 33-42Mpps, όταν το κουνήσω λίγο και πάει το σήμα 36-39 (strong) μου δίνει 12-15Mpps!

"Άγνωσται αι βουλαί του booster..."

----------


## pier88

> Καλημέρα,
> Μπορείτε να εξηγήσετε και το άλλο τρελό;
> Όταν έχω σήμα 29-33 (weak) το 4G μου δίνει 33-42Mpps, όταν το κουνήσω λίγο και πάει το σήμα 36-39 (strong) μου δίνει 12-15Mpps!
> 
> "Άγνωσται αι βουλαί του booster..."


Καλημέρα,καλο σήμα δεν σημαίνει και καλο download στο 4g.Οσο για το ρούτερ το καλώδιο του τροφοδοτικού λειτουργεί σαν κεραία μάλλον.Οταν κανείς download στρίψε σιγά σιγά με το χέρι σου το βυσμα του τροφοδοτικού  πισω στο ρούτερ και δες αν αλλάζει η ταχύτητα.

----------


## _LunaTiC_

> Καλά η μισή επαρχία ετσι είναι ακόμα,δεν είσαι μόνο εσύ.Ολοι νομίζουν ότι έγινε το rural και η επαρχία έχει τρελές ταχύτητες!!!Ας γελάσω.
> Speedtest κάνεις στο Ookla;Αν ναι αλλαξε τον server σε Hostmein ike και κοίτα αν δουλέψει το booster.Καποιοι server όπως της cosmote δεν δουλεύουν με το booster και δείχνουν την ταχύτητα της adsl μόνο.


Δεν είναι μόνο το speedtest που μου δίνει προβληματικά αποτελέσματα. Το βλέπω και στην καθημερινή χρήση. Πχ 1080p video στο youtube κολλημένο. Η ταχύτητα φαίνεται να είναι όντως αυτή που μου δίνει το speedtest, κοντά στα 3Mbps. Τι να πω.

----------


## pier88

> Δεν είναι μόνο το speedtest που μου δίνει προβληματικά αποτελέσματα. Το βλέπω και στην καθημερινή χρήση. Πχ 1080p video στο youtube κολλημένο. Η ταχύτητα φαίνεται να είναι όντως αυτή που μου δίνει το speedtest, κοντά στα 3Mbps. Τι να πω.


Όταν έχεις αυτή τη χαμηλη ταχύτητα κάνε ενα speedtest με τα δεδομένα στο κινητο σου,αν εχεις τα ίδια αποτελέσματα φταίει η κεραία της κινητής (το πιο πιθανό) αν στο booster εχεις 3 mbps και στο κινητό 40 mbps τότε είναι θέμα του ρούτερ.Απο την εμπειρία μου Ποτέ δεν φταίει το ρούτερ,συνήθως είναι πίτα οι κεραίες της cosmote.

----------


## _LunaTiC_

> Όταν έχεις αυτή τη χαμηλη ταχύτητα κάνε ενα speedtest με τα δεδομένα στο κινητο σου,αν εχεις τα ίδια αποτελέσματα φταίει η κεραία της κινητής (το πιο πιθανό) αν στο booster εχεις 3 mbps και στο κινητό 40 mbps τότε είναι θέμα του ρούτερ.Απο την εμπειρία μου Ποτέ δεν φταίει το ρούτερ,συνήθως είναι πίτα οι κεραίες της cosmote.


Φίλε μου, ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου αρχικά. Τα έχω δοκιμάσει αυτά και θα σου πω απλά ότι είμαι στο 3ο ρούτερ, οπότε σταμάτησα να ασχολούμαι. Με μόνο 4G έχω καλύτερο internet απ' ότι είχα πριν και μετά με DSL, Οπότε μάλλον θα κρατήσω για κάμποσο καιρό μόνο το 4G να δω πώς συμπεριφέρεται και αναλόγως θα πράξω.

Καλημέρα!

----------


## pier88

> Φίλε μου, ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου αρχικά. Τα έχω δοκιμάσει αυτά και θα σου πω απλά ότι είμαι στο 3ο ρούτερ, οπότε σταμάτησα να ασχολούμαι. Με μόνο 4G έχω καλύτερο internet απ' ότι είχα πριν και μετά με DSL, Οπότε μάλλον θα κρατήσω για κάμποσο καιρό μόνο το 4G να δω πώς συμπεριφέρεται και αναλόγως θα πράξω.
> 
> Καλημέρα!


Και καλά θα κάνεις,έτσι κάναμε όλοι όσοι ασχολούμαστε με το booster.
Καλημέρα.

----------


## griniaris

> Καλημέρα,καλο σήμα δεν σημαίνει και καλο download στο 4g.Οσο για το ρούτερ το καλώδιο του τροφοδοτικού λειτουργεί σαν κεραία μάλλον.Οταν κανείς download στρίψε σιγά σιγά με το χέρι σου το βυσμα του τροφοδοτικού  πισω στο ρούτερ και δες αν αλλάζει η ταχύτητα.


Ελπιζω να το εγραψες αστειευομενος ,  ετσι??

----------


## pier88

> Ελπιζω να το εγραψες αστειευομενος ,  ετσι??


Καθόλου,μία δοκιμή θα σε πείσει.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Καθόλου,μία δοκιμή θα σε πείσει.


Αυτό πάντως ποιο πολύ τυχαίο μου κάνει ή στην χειρότερη περίπτωση, πολύ κακή "μόνωση" στα ηλεκτρικά του...
Αν δηλαδή όντως συμβαίνει αυτό, τότε μας λέει πολλά για την ποιότητα κατασκευής του και καλύτερα να σταματήσουμε να ασχολούμαστε γενικά...

----------


## emskan

> Καλημέρα,καλο σήμα δεν σημαίνει και καλο download στο 4g.Οσο για το ρούτερ το καλώδιο του τροφοδοτικού λειτουργεί σαν κεραία μάλλον.Οταν κανείς download στρίψε σιγά σιγά με το χέρι σου το βυσμα του τροφοδοτικού  πισω στο ρούτερ και δες αν αλλάζει η ταχύτητα.


Το έκανα και, ευτυχώς, δεν υπάρχει διαφορά σε εμένα

----------


## griniaris

> Καθόλου,μία δοκιμή θα σε πείσει.


Ειναι 2 τελειως ανεξαρτητα αυτα που λες. Το κυκλωμα της τροφοδοσιας με το κυκλωμα εκπομπης-ληψης. Αλιμονο αν γινοταν αυτο που λες. 

Ισως μπερδευεσαι με κατι κινητα που για να παιξουν ραδιοφωνο χρησιμοποιουν τα ακουστικα. 

Οι κεραιες ειναι ΤΥΠΩΜΕΝΕΣ πανω στην πλακετα. και αν χρησιμοποιησεις εξωτερικες (στην αναλογη υποδοχη ) τοτε πρεπει να αλλαξεις και την ρυθμιση στου software.

Οταν το διαβασα... ειπα . "Μπα πρωι ειναι ακομα. Δεν θα ειδα καλα" .   Anyway.  Αν το ανοιξεις το ρουτερ θα δεις ξεκαθαρα τους διαδρομους των κεραιων.

edit:  και για να σε πεισω...  χωρις δοκιμες εγω.  :Razz: 




Ειναι απο αλλο ρουτερ... αλλα δεν μας πειραζει.  Πανω αριστερα και δεξια ειναι οι κεραιες τυπωμενες. Διακρινονται και οι συνδεσμοι για εξωτερικες κεραιες που θα παρακαμψουν τις ενσωματωμενες.





> Αυτό πάντως ποιο πολύ τυχαίο μου κάνει ή στην χειρότερη περίπτωση, πολύ κακή "μόνωση" στα ηλεκτρικά του...
> Αν δηλαδή όντως συμβαίνει αυτό, τότε μας λέει πολλά για την ποιότητα κατασκευής του και καλύτερα να σταματήσουμε να ασχολούμαστε γενικά...



Καθαρα τυχαιο ηταν και τελειως ανυποστατο. οποτε συνεχιζουμε με τα υπολοιπα προβληματα.  :Smile:

----------


## pier88

> Αυτό πάντως ποιο πολύ τυχαίο μου κάνει ή στην χειρότερη περίπτωση, πολύ κακή "μόνωση" στα ηλεκτρικά του...
> Αν δηλαδή όντως συμβαίνει αυτό, τότε μας λέει πολλά για την ποιότητα κατασκευής του και καλύτερα να σταματήσουμε να ασχολούμαστε γενικά...


Συμφωνώ,έχω αλλάξει 4 ρούτερ συν 1 που χει ο αδερφός μου και σε όλα γίνεται το ίδιο.Αν έχεις τις κεραίες στο auto και στρίψεις το καλώδιο πίσω αλλάζει η ταχύτητα download,θα το καταλάβει κάποιος αν εχει βάλει ενα αρχείο να κατεβαίνει με ένα download manager κι αρχίσει να στρίβει το καλώδιο τότε αλλάζει η ταχύτητα.Προσωπικά κατάργησα το δικό του τροφοδοτικό κι έβαλα  από ένα Asus router που είχα.Καντε τις δοκιμές σας και πείτε τις εντυπώσεις σας.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ειναι 2 τελειως ανεξαρτητα αυτα που λες. Το κυκλωμα της τροφοδοσιας με το κυκλωμα εκπομπης-ληψης. Αλιμονο αν γινοταν αυτο που λες. 
> 
> Ισως μπερδευεσαι με κατι κινητα που για να παιξουν ραδιοφωνο χρησιμοποιουν τα ακουστικα. 
> 
> Οι κεραιες ειναι ΤΥΠΩΜΕΝΕΣ πανω στην πλακετα. και αν χρησιμοποιησεις εξωτερικες (στην αναλογη υποδοχη ) τοτε πρεπει να αλλαξεις και την ρυθμιση στου software.
> 
> Οταν το διαβασα... ειπα . "Μπα πρωι ειναι ακομα. Δεν θα ειδα καλα" .   Anyway.  Αν το ανοιξεις το ρουτερ θα δεις ξεκαθαρα τους διαδρομους των κεραιων.


Στην πράξη γίνεται αυτό που λέω,τώρα δεν έχω δεδομένα γιά να το αποδείξω,οταν θα έχω θα τραβήξω video να δείτε.

----------


## emskan

> Προσωπικά κατάργησα το δικό του τροφοδοτικό κι έβαλα  από ένα Asus router που είχα.


Μια που το αναφέρεις αυτό, το δεύτερο ρουτερ που άλλαξα είχε μέσα άλλο τροφοδοτικό (ένα μαύρο) και όχι το λευκό που είχε το πρώτο.

----------


## griniaris

> Συμφωνώ,έχω αλλάξει 4 ρούτερ συν 1 που χει ο αδερφός μου και σε όλα γίνεται το ίδιο.Αν έχεις τις κεραίες στο auto και στρίψεις το καλώδιο πίσω αλλάζει η ταχύτητα download,θα το καταλάβει κάποιος αν εχει βάλει ενα αρχείο να κατεβαίνει με ένα download manager κι αρχίσει να στρίβει το καλώδιο τότε αλλάζει η ταχύτητα.Προσωπικά κατάργησα το δικό του τροφοδοτικό κι έβαλα  από ένα Asus router που είχα.Καντε τις δοκιμές σας και πείτε τις εντυπώσεις σας.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Στην πράξη γίνεται αυτό που λέω,τώρα δεν έχω δεδομένα γιά να το αποδείξω,οταν θα έχω θα τραβήξω video να δείτε.



Το μονο που μπορει να ευσταθει ειναι το εξης....  Οταν πας να "στριψεις" το βυσμα της τροφοδοσιας...  παρεμβαλεται το χερι σου αναμεσα στο ρουτερ και στο εισερχομενο σημα. 
Αυτο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα να μειωνεται-αυξανεται η σταθμη ισχυς αναλογα με το πως αντανακλα το σημα και πως λαμβανεται στη συνεχεια απο τις κεραιες. 

Γιαυτο λεμε το που θα τοποθετησεις το ρουτερ παιζει ρολο. Μπορει να εχεις το ιδιο σημα με καποιον αλλο . αλλα να εχεις εσυ χειροτερες ταχυτητες. Ειναι φυσικο αν εσυ λαμβανεις το σημα εξ'αντανακλασεως και ο αλλος οχι.

Δεν θα συνεχισω αυτο με το βυσμα γιατι ειλικρινα ειναι χασιμο χρονου. Ειναι τελειως ασχετο.





> Μια που το αναφέρεις αυτό, το δεύτερο ρουτερ που άλλαξα είχε μέσα άλλο τροφοδοτικό (ένα μαύρο) και όχι το λευκό που είχε το πρώτο.


Θελει προσοχη η αλλαγη του τροφοδοτικου.  Συνηθως κοιταμε 1) Αμπερ , 2) Volt  , 3) να ταιριαζει η πολικοτητα και να ειναι εφαρμοστο το βυσμα. 
ΑΛΛΑ ακομα και αν ταιριαζουν τα παραπανω, θελει προσοχη στην ποιοτητα κατασκευης και το ποσο "σταθεροποιημενο" ειναι .



παραδειγμα η φωτο . Και τα δυο θα κανουν δουλεια...  αλλα βλεπουμε οτι το ενα εχει καλυτερη σταθεροποιηση απο το αλλο. Τα μεγαλα "βυθισματα" δεν ειναι καλο για την συσκευη μας.

Anyway. Εχω βγει OFFTOPIC και με επαναφερω στην ταξη.  Απλα δεν μπορουσα να προσπερασω αυτο με το βυσμα. Ειδικα αφου συμπαρεσυρε και αλλους σε παραπληροφορηση.,

----------


## pier88

> Το μονο που μπορει να ευσταθει ειναι το εξης....  Οταν πας να "στριψεις" το βυσμα της τροφοδοσιας...  παρεμβαλεται το χερι σου αναμεσα στο ρουτερ και στο εισερχομενο σημα. 
> Αυτο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα να μειωνεται-αυξανεται η σταθμη ισχυς αναλογα με το πως αντανακλα το σημα και πως λαμβανεται στη συνεχεια απο τις κεραιες. 
> 
> Γιαυτο λεμε το που θα τοποθετησεις το ρουτερ παιζει ρολο. Μπορει να εχεις το ιδιο σημα με καποιον αλλο . αλλα να εχεις εσυ χειροτερες ταχυτητες. Ειναι φυσικο αν εσυ λαμβανεις το σημα εξ'αντανακλασεως και ο αλλος οχι.
> 
> Δεν θα συνεχισω αυτο με το βυσμα γιατι ειλικρινα ειναι χασιμο χρονου. Ειναι τελειως ασχετο.


Και μόνο το καλώδιο να αρχίσεις να κουνάς αλλάζει η ταχύτητα,αν θέλετε το πιστεύετε αν δε θέλετε δε πειράζει.Ασχολουμαι 2 χρόνια με το booster κι έχω φάει πάμπολλες ώρες για δοκιμές κι ατελείωτα speedtest και οταν κατάλαβα πως λειτουργεί η ταχύτητά μου τερματίζει,πιάνω 75 mbps με 15 την adsl.Να βοη7ησω θέλω όχι να κοροϊδέψω.

----------


## griniaris

> Και μόνο το καλώδιο να αρχίσεις να κουνάς αλλάζει η ταχύτητα,αν θέλετε το πιστεύετε αν δε θέλετε δε πειράζει.Ασχολουμαι 2 χρόνια με το booster κι έχω φάει πάμπολλες ώρες για δοκιμές κι ατελείωτα speedtest και οταν κατάλαβα πως λειτουργεί η ταχύτητά μου τερματίζει,πιάνω 75 mbps με 15 την adsl.*Να βοη7ησω θέλω όχι να κοροϊδέψω*.


Βρε δεν σε κατηγορησε κανεις οτι θες να κοροιδεψεις. Αλιμονο. Συζητηση κανουμε.  Δεν θελω να αρχισω να λεω το βιογραφικο μου... αλλα πιστεψε με εχω πολυετη εμπειρια πανω στα συγκεκριμενα θεματα. 

ΚΑι κατι τελευταιο. Εχει αναφερθει πολλες φορες οτι τα speedtest ειναι τελειως αναξιοπιστα και τυχαια αποτελεσματα. Η μονη αξιοπιστη λυστη ειναι μεσω FTP η παρακολουθηση ακριβως της ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ταχυτητας.

----------


## pier88

> Βρε δεν σε κατηγορησε κανεις οτι θες να κοροιδεψεις. Αλιμονο. Συζητηση κανουμε.  Δεν θελω να αρχισω να λεω το βιογραφικο μου... αλλα πιστεψε με εχω πολυετη εμπειρια πανω στα συγκεκριμενα θεματα. 
> 
> ΚΑι κατι τελευταιο. Εχει αναφερθει πολλες φορες οτι τα speedtest ειναι τελειως αναξιοπιστα και τυχαια αποτελεσματα. Η μονη αξιοπιστη λυστη ειναι μεσω FTP η παρακολουθηση ακριβως της ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ταχυτητας.


Μονο από ftp.otenet κανω τεστ.Το ρούτερ αυτο όπως είπε ένας φίλος πιο πίσω έχει προβλήματα μόνωσης των ηλεκτρικών.Αν έχεις speedbooster δοκιμασε το απλά.

----------


## griniaris

> *Μονο από ftp.otenet κανω τεστ.*Το ρούτερ αυτο όπως είπε ένας φίλος πιο πίσω έχει προβλήματα μόνωσης των ηλεκτρικών.Αν έχεις speedbooster δοκιμασε το απλά.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## dimyok

Επειδη βλεπω το fon ανοιχτο δοκιμασα να συνδεθω με τους κωδικους της συνδεσης του οτε και δε συνδεει . Μου ειπαν το εξης κουλο : 1η συνδεση πρεπει να γινει απο το app best connect μονο με το 4G του κινητου που ακουγεται καπως .... Να μη μπορω να συνδεθω ουτε στο δικο μου fon wifi ειναι γελοιο

----------


## GregoirX23

Δε μου λέτε ρε παίδες.. Απ'ότι θυμάμαι η ποινή αποδέσμευσης από το booster ήταν κάποιο μικρό ποσό.. Έχει αλλάξει αυτό;  :Thinking:

----------


## dimyok

88 ευρω θυμαμαι εγω + 120 αν δεν επιστρεφει η σου βγαλουν οτι εχει φθορα το ΗΑ

----------


## emskan

Αυτό από το συμβόλαιο μου για το τέλος πρόωρης διακοπής

----------


## dimyok

38 +38 + φπα ; Εχω και εγω ενα αλλα αναθεμα και αν βγαζει λογικη 
ΤΕΛΟΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗΣ/ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΗΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΛΕΥΣΗ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΗΣ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑΣ (€)

Μήνες Παραμονής 1       2      3       4       5       6     7          8      9      10     11 12
Τέλος πρόωρης    78.3 78.3 49.95 66.6 83.25 99.9 116.56 127.5 120 112.5 105 97.5

----------


## _LunaTiC_

> Και καλά θα κάνεις,έτσι κάναμε όλοι όσοι ασχολούμαστε με το booster.
> Καλημέρα.


Όλη μέρα δούλεψα τέλεια μόνο με το 4G. Σταθερά καλό upload και download, μιλάμε για νέα εποχή.

Μέχρι που ήρθε το απόγευμα και η γυναίκα ήθελε να δει GNTM στο replay TV της Cosmote! Ο αποκωδικοποιητής να μη συνδέεται με τίποτα στο internet. Ούτε IP δεν έπαιρνε.

Επαναφέρω τις ρυθμίσεις, "δούλεψε" αμέσως ο αποκωδικοποιητής.

Συμπέρασμα: Το cosmote tv replay TV και on demand δεν παίζουν με 4G. Οπότε το booster είναι εν μέρη άχρηστο αν το βάλετε γι' αυτό.

Τον ήπιαμε αδέρφια, back to DSL.  :Sad:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Όλη μέρα δούλεψα τέλεια μόνο με το 4G. Σταθερά καλό upload και download, μιλάμε για νέα εποχή.
> 
> Μέχρι που ήρθε το απόγευμα και η γυναίκα ήθελε να δει GNTM στο replay TV της Cosmote! Ο αποκωδικοποιητής να μη συνδέεται με τίποτα στο internet. Ούτε IP δεν έπαιρνε.
> 
> Επαναφέρω τις ρυθμίσεις, "δούλεψε" αμέσως ο αποκωδικοποιητής.
> 
> Συμπέρασμα: Το cosmote tv replay TV και on demand δεν παίζουν με 4G. Οπότε το booster είναι εν μέρη άχρηστο αν το βάλετε γι' αυτό.
> 
> Τον ήπιαμε αδέρφια, back to DSL.


Μην σκας...
Σου έχω λύση...

Αφήνεις ανοιχτό το aDSL όπως πρέπει να είναι αλλά πειράζεις τα παρακάτω :
Internet ---> Bonding User Filter List ----> Add exception rule ----> επιλέγεις τις συσκευές που θέλεις να χρησιμοποιούν ΜΟΝΟ την aDSL και όχι το 4G και πατάς "Save".

Μη ξεχάσεις να φτιάξεις στις ρυθμίσεις του Internet στο ----> Internet Settings ----> στο aDSL αν θέλεις να παίρνει και η τηλεφωνία σου από εκεί ή όχι...

Οπότε με τα παραπάνω, εφόσον επιλέξεις τον αποκωδικοποιητή σου (την IP του ή όπως τον έχεις ονομάσει), αυτός θα δουλεύει με την aDSL όπως και όποια συσκευή επιλέξεις από εκεί και όλες οι άλλες μόνο από το 4G (ή συνδυαστικά... -θα πρέπει να γίνουν νέες δοκιμές-)

----------


## _LunaTiC_

> Μην σκας...
> Σου έχω λύση...
> 
> Αφήνεις ανοιχτό το aDSL όπως πρέπει να είναι αλλά πειράζεις τα παρακάτω :
> Internet ---> Bonding User Filter List ----> Add exception rule ----> επιλέγεις τις συσκευές που θέλεις να χρησιμοποιούν ΜΟΝΟ την aDSL και όχι το 4G και πατάς "Save".
> 
> Μη ξεχάσεις να φτιάξεις στις ρυθμίσεις του Internet στο ----> Internet Settings ----> στο aDSL αν θέλεις να παίρνει και η τηλεφωνία σου από εκεί ή όχι...
> 
> Οπότε με τα παραπάνω, εφόσον επιλέξεις τον αποκωδικοποιητή σου (την IP του ή όπως τον έχεις ονομάσει), αυτός θα δουλεύει με την aDSL όπως και όποια συσκευή επιλέξεις από εκεί και όλες οι άλλες μόνο από το 4G (ή συνδυαστικά... -θα πρέπει να γίνουν νέες δοκιμές-)


Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, με μπέρδεψες.

Επαναφέρω τις ρυθμίσεις το DSL όπως ήταν πριν, φτιάχνω το bonding filter να παίρνει ο αποκωδικοποιητής μόνο DSL και μετά πώς λέω σε όλες τις άλλες συσκευές να χρησιμοποιούν μόνο 4G; Αφού το Internet από DSL είναι ανοιχτό και παίρνει πάντα προτεραιότητα έναντι του 4G;

Αν ήταν δυνατόν θα ήθελα ο αποκωδικοποιητής να παίρνει μόνο DSL και όλες οι άλλες συσκευές μόνο 4G. Είναι κάτι τέτοιο εφικτό;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, με μπέρδεψες.
> 
> Επαναφέρω τις ρυθμίσεις το DSL όπως ήταν πριν, φτιάχνω το bonding filter να παίρνει ο αποκωδικοποιητής μόνο DSL και μετά πώς λέω σε όλες τις άλλες συσκευές να χρησιμοποιούν μόνο 4G; Αφού το Internet από DSL είναι ανοιχτό και παίρνει πάντα προτεραιότητα έναντι του 4G;
> 
> Αν ήταν δυνατόν θα ήθελα ο αποκωδικοποιητής να παίρνει μόνο DSL και όλες οι άλλες συσκευές μόνο 4G. Είναι κάτι τέτοιο εφικτό;


Εφόσον επαναφέρεις το bonding και ενεργοποιήσεις ξανά το aDSL από τις ρυθμίσεις του internet, τότε κάνοντας το παρακάτω :
Internet ---> Bonding User Filter List ----> Add exception rule ----> επιλέγεις τις συσκευές που θέλεις να χρησιμοποιούν ΜΟΝΟ την aDSL και όχι το 4G και πατάς "Save", αυτόματα μόνο ότι έχεις τσεκαρισμένο εκεί δουλεύει με την aDSL ενώ όλες οι άλλες συσκευές με το 4G.

----------


## emskan

> 38 +38 + φπα ; Εχω και εγω ενα αλλα αναθεμα και αν βγαζει λογικη 
> ΤΕΛΟΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗΣ/ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΗΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΛΕΥΣΗ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΗΣ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑΣ (€)
> 
> Μήνες Παραμονής 1       2      3       4       5       6     7          8      9      10     11 12
> Τέλος πρόωρης    78.3 78.3 49.95 66.6 83.25 99.9 116.56 127.5 120 112.5 105 97.5


Όπως το καταλαβαίνω εγώ, μάλλον είναι το ποσό που βρίσκεται στην στήλη "Τέλος πρόωρης διακοπής σύμβασης". Τώρα βέβαια μπερδεύουν λίγο τα "ψιλά γράμματα" από κάτω...

----------


## dimyok

Με τη σειρα ειναι - θα το σκαναρω γιατι ειναι για κορνιζα

----------


## emskan

> Αν ήταν δυνατόν θα ήθελα ο αποκωδικοποιητής να παίρνει μόνο DSL και όλες οι άλλες συσκευές μόνο 4G. Είναι κάτι τέτοιο εφικτό;


Για τον ίδιο ακριβώς λόγο (αποκωδικοποιητής cosmote tv) έχω σε δεύτερο ρούτερ μόνο την adsl πάνω και μόνο τον αποκωδικοποιητή. 
Μετά έχω βάλει την τηλεφωνία στο 4G του ΗΑ35 και δουλεύουν όλα.

----------


## _LunaTiC_

> Εφόσον επαναφέρεις το bonding και ενεργοποιήσεις ξανά το aDSL από τις ρυθμίσεις του internet, τότε κάνοντας το παρακάτω :
> Internet ---> Bonding User Filter List ----> Add exception rule ----> επιλέγεις τις συσκευές που θέλεις να χρησιμοποιούν ΜΟΝΟ την aDSL και όχι το 4G και πατάς "Save", αυτόματα μόνο ότι έχεις τσεκαρισμένο εκεί δουλεύει με την aDSL ενώ όλες οι άλλες συσκευές με το 4G.


Μήπως όμως αυτό το exception rule λέει ότι η τάδε συσκευή να χρησιμοποιεί μόνο DSL ενώ όσες δεν είναι επιλεγμένες να χρησιμοποιούν συνδυαστικά DSL + 4G και όχι μόνο 4G; Γιατί για το συγκεκριμένο αυτή την εντύπωση έχω τόσο καιρό.

----------


## emskan

Δεν υπάρχει επιλογή να παίρνει μια συσκευή μόνο 4G όπως γίνεται να παίρνει μόνο dsl

----------


## _LunaTiC_

> Για τον ίδιο ακριβώς λόγο (αποκωδικοποιητής cosmote tv) έχω σε δεύτερο ρούτερ μόνο την adsl πάνω και μόνο τον αποκωδικοποιητή. 
> Μετά έχω βάλει την τηλεφωνία στο 4G του ΗΑ35 και δουλεύουν όλα.


Καθόλου κακή ιδέα!

----------


## DoSMaN

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αν απενεργοποιήσεις το bonding από το bonding settings, ότι είναι τσεκαρισμένο στο "Bonding User Filter List" θα πηγαίνει στο aDSL και ότι δεν έχεις τσεκαρισμένο θα πηγαίνει μέσω 4G.
Κάνε μια δοκιμή και βλέπεις...

Εγώ δε μπορώ να το τσεκάρω στην παρούσα φάση...

----------


## emskan

Σωστό και αυτό με την απενεργοποίηση του bonding, λογικά θα δουλεύει και έτσι.

Εμένα μου τρώει έως και 2+mpps το ΗΑ35 από την dsl και μόνο σε άλλο ρούτερ μπορεί να δουλέψει ο αποκωδικοποιητής

----------


## _LunaTiC_

Δε μου ακούγεται καθόλου λογικό αυτό που λέτε. Κλειστό bonding σημαίνει ότι δε γίνεται ποτε engage η 4G σύνδεση, οπότε αφού δεν υφίσταται bonding, δεν λαμβάνεται υπόψη και η exclusion list. Μπορεί και να το καταλαβαίνω λάθος, ωστόσο οι δοκιμές μου φαίνεται να το αποδεικνύουν.

----------


## emskan

> Δε μου ακούγεται καθόλου λογικό αυτό που λέτε. Κλειστό bonding σημαίνει ότι δε γίνεται ποτε engage η 4G σύνδεση, οπότε αφού δεν υφίσταται bonding, δεν λαμβάνεται υπόψη και η exclusion list. Μπορεί και να το καταλαβαίνω λάθος, ωστόσο οι δοκιμές μου φαίνεται να το αποδεικνύουν.


Μια άλλη λύση που σκέφτομαι είναι να φτιάξεις ένα δεύτερο WLAN (SSID2) και μέσα από το Layer 2 Bridging να ορίσεις το mobile να πηγαίνει εκεί και αυτό να χρησιμοποιείς + όποια άλλη LAN θέλεις και μετά πάλι από το Layer 2 Bridging να δώσεις το Internet_ADSL ή VDSL ανάλογα στην LAN του αποκωδικοποιητή.

----------


## _LunaTiC_

> Μια άλλη λύση που σκέφτομαι είναι να φτιάξεις ένα δεύτερο WLAN (SSID2) και μέσα από το Layer 2 Bridging να ορίσεις το mobile να πηγαίνει εκεί και αυτό να χρησιμοποιείς + όποια άλλη LAN θέλεις και μετά πάλι από το Layer 2 Bridging να δώσεις το Internet_ADSL ή VDSL ανάλογα στην LAN του αποκωδικοποιητή.


Ήμουν σίγουρος ότι το είχα δοκιμάσει ξανά και δεν έπαιξε. Το δοκίμασα πάλι τώρα και έπαιξε! Ωστόσο όπως ανέφερες και πριν, εμένα το ΗΑ35 μου κόβει 3+ MBps από τη dsl οπότε μάλλον θα πάω με τη λύση του δεύτερου ρούτερ για τη DSL. Το δοκίμασα χθες, έπαιξε ωραία η DSL ΑΛΛΑ είχαν κάποιο πρόβλημα τα ethernet του, οπότε θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσω κάποιο άλλο ρούτερ.

Θα ενημερώσω, ευχαριστώ

----------


## GregoirX23

> Με τη σειρα ειναι - θα το σκαναρω γιατι ειναι για κορνιζα


Σκάναρε το δικό σου..(αν αυτό εννοείς), να βρω και εγώ το δικό μου..αν και είναι του '17 νομίζω.. Να τα συγκρίνουμε.. 
Στα κουτάκια που γράφει τους μήνες της αποδέσμευσης, όταν επιλέξεις να το κόψεις, πληρώνεις μόνο το συγκεκριμένο κουτάκι του μήνα; Η παίρνει η μπάλα και όσα ακολουθούν; Δλδ όλα μαζί;   :Thinking:

----------


## pier88

> Σκάναρε το δικό σου..(αν αυτό εννοείς), να βρω και εγώ το δικό μου..αν και είναι του '17 νομίζω.. Να τα συγκρίνουμε.. 
> Στα κουτάκια που γράφει τους μήνες της αποδέσμευσης, όταν επιλέξεις να το κόψεις, πληρώνεις μόνο το συγκεκριμένο κουτάκι του μήνα; Η παίρνει η μπάλα και όσα ακολουθούν; Δλδ όλα μαζί;


Μάλλον θα τα παίρνει η μπάλα όλα στη σειρά!

----------


## puntomania

....τοσο καιρό... δεν βρήκαμε μια άκρη... να μάθουμε...το ΗΑ35..τι είδους tunnel φτιάχνει με τον bonding server...

----------


## Louris

> Ξέρει κανένας πως αλλάζουμε dns στο ΗΑ-35;
> 
> το βρήκα.


για πες μου και μένα σε παρακαλώ εάν είναι εύκολο πως αλλάζω dns??

----------


## pier88

> για πες μου και μένα σε π/αρακαλώ εάν είναι εύκολο πως αλλάζω dns??


Home Network/LAN Interface/Enable DHCP

----------


## chris_f16

Καλησπέρα. Θέλω μια βοήθεια. Έχω ξεχάσει το password του router. Εάν κάνω factory reset θα συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί η υπηρεσία ή χρειάζεται κάτι, πέρα από τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Καλησπέρα. Θέλω μια βοήθεια. Έχω ξεχάσει το password του router. Εάν κάνω factory reset θα συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί η υπηρεσία ή χρειάζεται κάτι, πέρα από τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου;


Θα συνεχίσει να δουλεύει κανονικά.
Εσύ θα περάσεις μόνο τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσής σου (αν δεν τα πάρει αυτόματα) και θα είσαι ΟΚ.

Σημείωσε ωστόσο ότι αν έχεις κάνει δικές σου αλλαγές σε IP, NAT, Forward κλπ, θα χαθούν τα πάντα...

----------


## newbye

Υπάρχει κάποια φθηνή συσκευή που να συνδέεται στο booster και να καταγράφει τις κλήσεις; Ή κάποιος τρόπος να καταγράφονται οι κλήσεις VoIP αυτόματα;

----------


## chris_f16

> Θα συνεχίσει να δουλεύει κανονικά.
> Εσύ θα περάσεις μόνο τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσής σου (αν δεν τα πάρει αυτόματα) και θα είσαι ΟΚ.
> 
> Σημείωσε ωστόσο ότι αν έχεις κάνει δικές σου αλλαγές σε IP, NAT, Forward κλπ, θα χαθούν τα πάντα...


Ευχαριστώ πολυ. Όλα μια χαρά πήγαν

----------


## 2048dsl

Μια ερώτηση σε όποιον έχει το booster .. η γραμμή μου είναι adsl 24 και κλειδώνει στα 16-19 εάν πάρω το booster γίνεται συνδυασμός της ταχύτητας του 4g που θα πιάνω πχ 2-3 γραμμεσ 4G που έχω μέσα στο σπίτι με τα 16-19 του σπιτιού; 
Μόλις τελειώσουν τα 100GB που δίνει η cosmote η γραμμή συνεχίζει να δουλεύει με 15mbps + την Adsl παράλληλα μέχρι τον επόμενο μήνα που θα γίνει η ανανεώσει τον 100GB άρα θα έχω 15mbps cosmote + 16mbps adsl = 31 mbps?

----------


## griniaris

> Μια ερώτηση σε όποιον έχει το booster .. η γραμμή μου είναι adsl 24 και κλειδώνει στα 16-19 εάν πάρω το booster γίνεται συνδυασμός της ταχύτητας του 4g που θα πιάνω πχ 2-3 γραμμεσ 4G που έχω μέσα στο σπίτι με τα 16-19 του σπιτιού; 
> Μόλις τελειώσουν τα 100GB που δίνει η cosmote η γραμμή συνεχίζει να δουλεύει με 15mbps + την Adsl παράλληλα μέχρι τον επόμενο μήνα που θα γίνει η ανανεώσει τον 100GB άρα θα έχω 15mbps cosmote + 16mbps adsl = 31 mbps?


Θεωρητικα θα εχεις την ταχυτητα της adsl + οτι ταχυτητα σου δωσει το booster. 

Ναι οταν τελειωσουν συνεχιζει με τα 15 mbps μεχρι την ανανεωση. 

Στην πραγματικοτητα κανεις δεν μπορει να σου πει ή να εγγυηθει το πως θα δουλεψει καθως το σπιτι του καθενος εχει ιδιαιτεροτητες ως προς το σημα. 
Οποτε μονο με δοκιμη θα δεις τι ακριβως κανει.

----------


## 2048dsl

> Θεωρητικα θα εχεις την ταχυτητα της adsl + οτι ταχυτητα σου δωσει το booster. 
> 
> Ναι οταν τελειωσουν συνεχιζει με τα 15 mbps μεχρι την ανανεωση. 
> 
> Στην πραγματικοτητα κανεις δεν μπορει να σου πει ή να εγγυηθει το πως θα δουλεψει καθως το σπιτι του καθενος εχει ιδιαιτεροτητες ως προς το σημα. 
> Οποτε μονο με δοκιμη θα δεις τι ακριβως κανει.



σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση απλός το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω μπριζα τηλεφωνική στο δωμάτιο με τις 3-4 γραμμές 4G και απεχει απο το σταθερο μοντεμ η μπριζα περι τα 20-30 μετρα καλωδιο τηλεφωνικο με την καμια δεν θα κλειδωνει μετα το σταθερο μοντεμ.. τι αλλο μπορω να κανω για να παω μπριζα μεσα στο δωματιο εστω και με καναλι κατι;

----------


## griniaris

> σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση απλός το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω μπριζα τηλεφωνική στο δωμάτιο με τις 3-4 γραμμές 4G και απεχει απο το σταθερο μοντεμ η μπριζα περι τα 20-30 μετρα καλωδιο τηλεφωνικο με την καμια δεν θα κλειδωνει μετα το σταθερο μοντεμ.. τι αλλο μπορω να κανω για να παω μπριζα μεσα στο δωματιο εστω και με καναλι κατι;


Ανοιξε ενα νεο νημα και περιεγραψε τον προβληματισμο σου. Ειναι το κεντρικο νημα εδω και ειναι κριμα να το γεμιζουμε.

----------


## 2048dsl

> Ανοιξε ενα νεο νημα και περιεγραψε τον προβληματισμο σου. Ειναι το κεντρικο νημα εδω και ειναι κριμα να το γεμιζουμε.


Οκ σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## GregoirX23

> σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση απλός το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω μπριζα τηλεφωνική στο δωμάτιο με τις 3-4 γραμμές 4G και απεχει απο το σταθερο μοντεμ η μπριζα περι τα 20-30 μετρα καλωδιο τηλεφωνικο με την καμια δεν θα κλειδωνει μετα το σταθερο μοντεμ.. τι αλλο μπορω να κανω για να παω μπριζα μεσα στο δωματιο εστω και με καναλι κατι;




Off Topic


		Πετάς καλώδιο utp που δεν έχει απώλειες και βάζεις μπρίζα εκεί.. 
Αν και θέλει μελέτη η όλη καλωδίωση για να μη γίνει καμιά πατάτα.. 
Υπάρχει βέβαια και η σκέψη για εξωτερικές κεραίες στο σημείο που το έχεις..
Αλλά anyway.. 
Τα υπόλοιπα στο thread που θα ανοίξεις..

----------


## 2048dsl

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Πετάς καλώδιο utp που δεν έχει απώλειες και βάζεις μπρίζα εκεί.. 
> Αν και θέλει μελέτη η όλη καλωδίωση για να μη γίνει καμιά πατάτα.. 
> Υπάρχει βέβαια και η σκέψη για εξωτερικές κεραίες στο σημείο που το έχεις..
> Αλλά anyway.. 
> Τα υπόλοιπα στο thread που θα ανοίξεις..


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση δηλαδή από πίσω από το μόντεμ που βλέπω ψιλά κάτι σαν καπάκι έχει βύσματα CRC9 απο πισω για εξωτερικη κεραία;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση δηλαδή από πίσω από το μόντεμ που βλέπω ψιλά κάτι σαν καπάκι έχει βύσματα CRC9 απο πισω για εξωτερικη κεραία;


Σχετικά με το ζήτημά σου και ό,τι βοήθεια θέλεις για το Booster μπορείς να το γράψεις εδώ https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...5%CE%B9%CE%B1-!!

----------


## 2048dsl

> Σχετικά με το ζήτημά σου και ό,τι βοήθεια θέλεις για το Booster μπορείς να το γράψεις εδώ https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...5%CE%B9%CE%B1-!!


ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση δηλαδή από πίσω από το μόντεμ που βλέπω ψιλά κάτι σαν καπάκι έχει βύσματα CRC9 απο πισω για εξωτερικη κεραία;




Off Topic


		Αν και είπαμε να τα πούμε στο νέο thread σου.. 
Ας δώσω μία ακόμα σύντομη απάντηση.. 
Το crc9 νομίζω είναι για usb 3g/4g modem.. Αυτές είναι SMA..  
Κάποτε είχα δοκιμάσει αυτές, αλλά τότε ήταν κλειδωμένες στο firmware και δεν έκαναν τίποτα, τώρα τις ξεκλείδωσε επιτέλους.. 
η κοσμοτέ.. Αλλά δεν έχω εγώ τώρα το ΗΑ35.. :Whistle: 
Φυσικά υπάρχουν και πολύ καλύτερες κεραίες με κάτι παραπάνω.. Κοίτα στις πίσω σελίδες.. 

Τα υπόλοιπα στο thread που σου είπανε..

----------


## 2048dsl

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αν και είπαμε να τα πούμε στο νέο thread σου.. 
> Ας δώσω μία ακόμα σύντομη απάντηση.. 
> Το crc9 νομίζω είναι για usb 3g/4g modem.. Αυτές είναι SMA..  
> Κάποτε είχα δοκιμάσει αυτές, αλλά τότε ήταν κλειδωμένες στο firmware και δεν έκαναν τίποτα, τώρα τις ξεκλείδωσε επιτέλους.. 
> η κοσμοτέ.. Αλλά δεν έχω εγώ τώρα το ΗΑ35..
> Φυσικά υπάρχουν και πολύ καλύτερες κεραίες με κάτι παραπάνω.. Κοίτα στις πίσω σελίδες.. 
> ...



οκ φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## yiwrgos

> Δεν υπάρχει επιλογή να παίρνει μια συσκευή μόνο 4G όπως γίνεται να παίρνει μόνο dsl


Γίνεται.. Στο Network Security πηγαίνουμε στο Application Filter επιλέγουμε new και βάζουμε ένα όνομα Filter name π.χ. 4G only. Στο Block επιλέγουμε όλα τα κουτάκια και στο Block for επιλέγουμε όσες συσκευές θέλουμε να παίρνουν μόνο από το 4G. Τέλος στο Interface βάζουμε Ιnternet_ADSL και αποθηκεύουμε.

----------


## alkis13

Μια ερώτηση. Οι κεραίες είναι ξεκλειδωμένες πλέον; Δηλαδή κουμπώνω στα 2 βύσματα κεραία για 4g και έχω καλύτερο σήμα;

εχω αυτα V100R019C00SPC002
AV1HA35M VER.A

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μια ερώτηση. Οι κεραίες είναι ξεκλειδωμένες πλέον; Δηλαδή κουμπώνω στα 2 βύσματα κεραία για 4g και έχω καλύτερο σήμα;
> 
> εχω αυτα V100R019C00SPC002
> AV1HA35M VER.A


Οι κεραίες είναι ξεκλειδωμένες.. Το αν θα έχεις καλύτερο σήμα είναι σχετικό.. Παίζει ρόλο και η κεραία.. Όπως και πολλά άλλα.. 
Π.χ το μέρος που είναι το ρούτερ.. Πόσο σήμα έχεις τώρα.. κλπ κλπ..
Μην φαντάζεσαι όμως ότι θα βάλεις κεραία και θα τερματίσουν όλα.. 
Είναι και ο bonding server που την ακούει πότε πότε..

----------


## emskan

> Γίνεται.. Στο Network Security πηγαίνουμε στο Application Filter επιλέγουμε new και βάζουμε ένα όνομα Filter name π.χ. 4G only. Στο Block επιλέγουμε όλα τα κουτάκια και στο Block for επιλέγουμε όσες συσκευές θέλουμε να παίρνουν μόνο από το 4G. Τέλος στο Interface βάζουμε Ιnternet_ADSL και αποθηκεύουμε.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Pandelas

Παιδιά γνωρίζει κάποιος αν υπάρχει τρόπος να ελέγξουμε τα εναπομείναντα GB?
Τα στατιστικά στο μενού maintenance -> mobile broadband information δυστυχώς μηδενίζουν κάθε φορά που γίνεται reset.

----------


## alkis13

Πέρυσι τέτοιο καιρό, θυμάμαι μέσα από αυτό το topic ότι ανακαλύψαμε για τις ψευτοδουλειές του bonding server! Τον ξαναεπιασε; Τωρα 3-4 ημέρες μου κάνει νερά, το κλασσικό από τις 22:00 μέχρι τις 23:30.

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία με τις κεραίες, δεν είναι για εμένα, αλλά για έναν φίλο που μένει στα βουνά.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Παιδιά γνωρίζει κάποιος αν υπάρχει τρόπος να ελέγξουμε τα εναπομείναντα GB?
> Τα στατιστικά στο μενού maintenance -> mobile broadband information δυστυχώς μηδενίζουν κάθε φορά που γίνεται reset.


Τα GB τα βλέπεις από την εφαρμογή της Cosmote ή μέσα από τη σελίδα του λογαριασμού σου στο cosmote.gr.

----------


## Pandelas

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου, θα το ψάξω περαιτέρω.

----------


## kegre

> Γίνεται.. Στο Network Security πηγαίνουμε στο Application Filter επιλέγουμε new και βάζουμε ένα όνομα Filter name π.χ. 4G only. Στο Block επιλέγουμε όλα τα κουτάκια και στο Block for επιλέγουμε όσες συσκευές θέλουμε να παίρνουν μόνο από το 4G. Τέλος στο Interface βάζουμε Ιnternet_ADSL και αποθηκεύουμε.


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!! Δεν το ειχα δει τοσο καιρο και εβγαζα το καλωδιο DSL από το ρουτερ για να τραβαω μονο από 4G. Τωρα όλα κομπλε!! Αλλα δεν εχω καταφερει να τραβαω 4G για να βλεπω replay TV και Plus στο cosmote TV. Μονο από την DSL δουλευει αλλα δυστυχως δεν εχω ταχυτητα εκει (1,8 Μbps)

----------


## Jimarmao93

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!εχω κι εγω το homebooster από το Φεβρουάριο και το είχα τόσο καιρό μόνο 4g και ήμουν ικανοποιημένος μέχρι που ηθελα να έχω χαμηλότερο Ping σε παιχνίδια!το έβαλα ξανά να είναι και το Adsl ενεργοποιημένο αλλά νομίζω τώρα δεν χρησιμοποιείται το 4g γτ σέρνεται το Ίντερνετ!μηπως χρειάζεται να κάνω κάποιες ρυθμίσεις;;ευχαριστω

----------


## gidi

Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους.

Σύντομα θα ξαναγυρίσω κι εγώ στην Cosmote μόνο και μόνο για το booster, γιατί είμαι από αυτούς του υπερτυχερούς του κέντρου της Αθήνας που κλειδώνουν στα 9 Mbps. Το είχε παλιά (τότε που έδινε 20+20 GB) και μετά έκοβε και ήταν πραγματικά τραυματική εμπειρία, με διακοπές - αποσυνδέσεις και προβλήματα του bonding server.

Ωστόσο επειδή δεν αντέχω τα τρία χρόνια που θα χρειαστεί ο Elon Musk για να δώσει Ίντερνετ στο κέντρο της Αθήνας ( :One thumb up: ), είπα να γυρίσω στην cosmote για μια δοκιμή μήπως και το booster παίζει με αξιοπρέπεια.

Θα προτιμούσα να έχω το Huawei ha35 ως modem και το Asus DSL-AC52 που χρησιμοποιώ ήδη ως rooter.

Έχω διαβάσει το σχετικό ποστ του @winware το οποίο παραθέτω παρακάτω:

« AssVass, ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Πράγματι, όλα όσα αναφέρεις σχετικά με το Speed Βooster είναι σωστά.

Σχετικά με τα ερωτήματα που έθεσα στο αρχικό μήνυμα, η τεχνική υποστήριξη του ΟΤΕ μου απάντησε πριν λίγο.

Οι απαντήσεις του OTE έχουν ως εξείς:

1. Όπως και στους Speedport εξοπλισμούς η τιμή ~32 LAN συσκευές είναι ο μέγιστος αριθμός που το router λειτουργεί απροβλημάτιστα. Εάν επιθυμείτε την διασύνδεση περισσότερων συσκευών, διατηρώντας την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας θα σας προτείναμε την χρήση κάποιου δεύτερου router για να επεκτείνετε το δίκτυο. Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι ο συγκεκριμένος εξοπλισμός δίνεται για την Home Booster υπηρεσία (απευθύνεται σε οικιακούς χρήστες). 

2. Η NAT loopback δυνατότητα στον εξοπλισμό δεν είναι ενεργή και πιθανόν να δοθεί σε επόμενο update του firmware. 

3. Η απομακρυσμένη διαχείριση λειτουργεί κανονικά χωρίς πρόβλημα και ρυθμίζεται από το menu Network Security -> ACL 

4. Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα αλλαγής του χρόνου που κάνει timeout το interface του router. 

5. Εάν η συσκευή ρυθμιστεί σε bridge mode δεν θα μπορεί ουσιαστικά να λειτουργήσει σαν home booster (χρήση και του όγκου δεδομένων μέσω κινητής).

6. Δεν υπάρχει ακόμη διαθέσιμη νεότερη έκδοση του firmware του εξοπλισμού.

Με βάση την υπόδειξη (Νo.1) για χρήση δεύτερου Router, κατάφερα τελικά να πετύχω τις υψηλές ταχύτητες του HUAWEI Speed Booster σε όλες τις συσκεύες LAN με την ακόλουθη συνδεσμολογία:

HUAWEI HA35 Speed Booster
IP=192.168.2.1
WAN < OTE ADSL Line
LAN1 > ASUS WAN
LAN2/LAN3/LAN4=Not Connected
WLAN=Off
UPnP=Off
DHCP Server=192.168.2.2 <> 192.168.2.50
Port Forwarding/NAT=Not Used
DDNS=On

ASUS RT-AC87U
IP=192.168.1.1
WAN < LAN1 of HUAWEI Speed Booster
WAN Connection Type: Automatic or Static IP=192.168.2.2
LAN Ports & WLAN: Διασυνδέσεις συσκευών τοπικού δικτύου LAN
WLAN=On
UPnP=Off
DHCP Server=192.168.1.2 <> 192.168.1.249
Port Forwarding/NAT: Ενεργό, σύμφωνα με τις απαιτήσεις των δικτυακών συσκευών
DDNS=On

Ομως δεν έχω καταφέρει να έχω απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση σε συσκευές του οικιακού LAN (μέσω Internet & External IP).
Υποψιάζομαι οτι πρέπει να "παιξω" με τα Port Forwarding rules και των 2 routers και ίσως με τους κανόνες ACL του Huawei.
Ακόμα, δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν πρέπει στο δεύτερο router (ASUS) να είναι ενεργοποιημένο το DDNS.

Νομίζω ότι είμαι/είμαστε σε πολύ καλό δρόμο.
Και κάτι ακόμα σημαντικό: Με τη συνδεσμολογία αυτή ΔΕΝ θα υπάρχει στο μέλλον πρόβλημα με VoIP τηλεφωνία (τώρα έχω ακόμα τη κλασσική PSTN γραμμή) γιατί το Huawei Hybrid λειτουργεί σαν κανονικό gateway και όχι σαν απλό modem (bridged mode connection).

Aυτά προς το παρόν και ελπίζω να βοήθησα κάποιους σε αυτό το forum.»

Μπορεί κάποιος να επαληθεύσει ότι η λύση του @winware συνεχίζει να παίζει; Έχει κανείς κάτι να μου προτείνει ή να πει κάτι που θα με αποτρέψει από το να μπλέξω με την Cosmote για άλλα δύο χρόνια; Σε περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά το 4g και κλείσω το (τραγικά τρισάθλιο) ADSL, υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι πιο σταθερό και να γλιτώσω από τα προβλήματα που είχα παλιά με τον bonding server; 

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## emskan

Αυτό που μπορώ να σου πω με σιγουριά είναι ότι λειτουργεί χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα μόνο το 4G. (Στην περιπτωση μου λόγω πραγματικα άθλιου adsl εχω την dsl γραμμή σε άλλο μόντεμ) Μάλιστα παίζει και η voip τηλεφωνία από το 4G.
Όταν τελειώσουν τα 100gb έχω σταθερά 15 down χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα επίσης.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!εχω κι εγω το homebooster από το Φεβρουάριο και το είχα τόσο καιρό μόνο 4g και ήμουν ικανοποιημένος μέχρι που ηθελα να έχω χαμηλότερο Ping σε παιχνίδια!το έβαλα ξανά να είναι και το Adsl ενεργοποιημένο αλλά νομίζω τώρα δεν χρησιμοποιείται το 4g γτ σέρνεται το Ίντερνετ!μηπως χρειάζεται να κάνω κάποιες ρυθμίσεις;;ευχαριστω


Αν βλέπεις ότι δεν ανεβαίνει καθόλου η ταχύτητα με το booster, δλδ να ξεπερνάει την σταθερή, δοκίμασε ρεσέτ.. 
Επίσης αν έχεις κάνει ρυθμίσεις δικές σου ίσως θα πρέπει να κρατήσεις backup το config, αλλά έτσι αν έχει γίνει καμιά στραβή με τις ρυθμίσεις, το πρόβλημα μπορεί να επανέλθει.. 
Δοκίμασε το ρεσέτ..κράτα printscreen τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις, επανέφερε το config αν το κράτησες, και δες τι μπορεί να αλλάζει και στο κάνει αυτό..   
Αλλίως μπορεί ο bonding server να κάνει τα δικά του.. Η να παίζει κάτι άλλο.. Από σήμα όλα οκ; 

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους.
> Σύντομα θα ξαναγυρίσω κι εγώ στην Cosmote μόνο και μόνο για το booster, γιατί είμαι από αυτούς του υπερτυχερούς του κέντρου της Αθήνας που κλειδώνουν στα 9 Mbps. Το είχε παλιά (τότε που έδινε 20+20 GB) και μετά έκοβε και ήταν πραγματικά τραυματική εμπειρία, με διακοπές - αποσυνδέσεις και προβλήματα του bonding server.
> Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Τότε το είχα και εγώ..επί εποχής 20+20... Στην αρχή απογοήτευση..μία μπάρα..και κλειδωμένες κεραίες..τότε.. 
Μετά το έφτιαξαν..τερμάτισε το σήμα..αλλά ο bonding server ανεβοκατέβαινε όποτε ήθελε σχεδόν.. 
Στο τέλος το έκοψα γιατί δεν τέλειωνα τα γίγα..αλλά και για άλλους λόγους, όχι τόσο του booster.. 
Το upload του ήταν χρήσιμο αλλά τι να κάνουμε.. Υγεία..  :Cool: 
Η αλήθεια πάντως είναι ότι το ξανασκέφτομαι και εγώ..όχι ιδιαίτερα για την ταχύτητα..(άλλοι λόγοι).. Αλλά ακόμα μένει σαν σκέψη.. Βλέπε μελλοντικές αναβαθμίσεις, λόγω δέσμευσης ακόμα, κλπ κλπ...




> Ομως δεν έχω καταφέρει να έχω απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση σε συσκευές του οικιακού LAN (μέσω Internet & External IP).
> Υποψιάζομαι οτι πρέπει να "παιξω" με τα Port Forwarding rules και των 2 routers και ίσως με τους κανόνες ACL του Huawei.
> Ακόμα, δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν πρέπει στο δεύτερο router (ASUS) να είναι ενεργοποιημένο το DDNS.


Για αυτό που έκανες quote.. 
Νομίζω ότι κάτι είχε γραφτεί σχετικά με προβληματάκια που έχει η απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση λόγω της ip που δίνει ο bonding server..
Με την ip της κινητής μόνο δεν ξέρω αν θα παίξει πάλι..λόγω ΝΑΤ που κάνουν γενικά οι πάροχοι στις ip της κινητής.. 
Αλλιώς μόνο μέσω σταθερής αν θα παίζουν όλα οκ.. Και αν δεν έχει και εκεί ΝΑΤ...(το οποίο βγαίνει βέβαια).  
Επίσης..ένας έλεγχος θα πρέπει να γίνει σε πόρτες κλπ.. Το upnp αν και δεν προτείνεται η χρήση του απ'ότι ακούγεται γενικά,  άραγε τι κάνει σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις..  :Thinking: 
Πάντως το ερώτημα στο quote για 2ο ddns και στο 2ο ρούτερ (αν αυτό εννοεί), είναι μια καλή ερώτηση.. :Thinking: 




> Και κάτι ακόμα σημαντικό: Με τη συνδεσμολογία αυτή ΔΕΝ θα υπάρχει στο μέλλον πρόβλημα με VoIP τηλεφωνία (τώρα έχω ακόμα τη κλασσική PSTN γραμμή) γιατί το Huawei Hybrid λειτουργεί σαν κανονικό gateway και όχι σαν απλό modem (bridged mode connection).


Και αυτό είναι από το quote όπως είδα.. [ QUOTE](*Δεν τα ξεχώρισες σχετικά και μπερδεύτηκα λίγο..*)[ /QUOTE]
Εσύ τώρα τι έχεις; Voip; 
Γενικά μιλώντας πάντως γιατί να υπάρξει θέμα με το voip..αφού έτσι κ αλλιώς από το ΗΑ35 θα βγαίνει.. Είτε μέσω σταθερής, είτε κινητής αν το θελήσει κάποιος.. Αν κάτσει βέβαια η αλλαγή γιατί κάποιοι χρήστες λένε ότι δεν..  
Εγώ πάλι τότε που το είχα, τους είχα φάει να με βγάλουν από το msan και να με πάνε σε voip.. Αααχχ..Γολγοθάς με αυτό.. Anyway.. 




> Μπορεί κάποιος να επαληθεύσει ότι η λύση του @winware συνεχίζει να παίζει; Έχει κανείς κάτι να μου προτείνει ή να πει κάτι που θα με αποτρέψει από το να μπλέξω με την Cosmote για άλλα δύο χρόνια; Σε περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά το 4g και κλείσω το (τραγικά τρισάθλιο) ADSL, υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι πιο σταθερό και να γλιτώσω από τα προβλήματα που είχα παλιά με τον bonding server;


Το να προτείνει η να αποτρέψει κάποιος..πιστεύω ότι οι πίσω σελίδες μιλάνε από μόνες τους.. 
Αν και γενικά..έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι λίγο θέμα τύχης να κάτσει το όλο με το booster καλά.. 
Από σήμα πως πας και εσύ στην περιοχή; 
Τέλος να ξαναπώ..μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο bonding server κάνει τα δικά του.. 
Αν τώρα δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογή στην περιοχή παρά μόνο το booster.. Τσέκαρε σήμα με κάποιο κινητό που να είναι cote και να έχει κ τις 3 μπάντες του 4g για σιγουριά.. Αν δεν έχεις καλή κάλυψη..ίσως είναι λίγο ρίσκο.. Μετά θα πρέπει να ψάχνεσαι για εξωτερικές κεραίες.. 
Επίσης έχε κατά νου αν έχεις υπηρεσίες TV κλπ, γιατί έχει αναφερθεί ότι αυτές δεν τις βοηθάει σε κάτι το booster..    

Στο δεύτερο σκέλος τώρα ..όπως είπαμε.. Άλλοι χρήστες λένε ότι παίζει μόνη η κινητή & άλλοι ότι στο boot του ρούτερ χρειάζεται να είναι και η σταθερή επάνω.. 
Για το voip μέσω κινητής το ίδιο με το από πάνω..οι απόψεις είναι ανάμεικτες.. Νομίζω.. :Thinking:  

- - - Updated - - -
Για το τέλος άφησα αυτό..  :Razz: 



> Ωστόσο επειδή δεν αντέχω τα τρία χρόνια που θα χρειαστεί ο Elon Musk για να δώσει Ίντερνετ στο κέντρο της Αθήνας (),




Off Topic


		Θα αρχίσει να πέφτει σιδερικό στα κεφάλια μας..  :Whistle: 

*Spoiler:*




https://www.techgear.gr/spacex-starlink-approved-3692

Δορυφορικό Internet υπάρχει και σήμερα, αλλά η διαφορά είναι ότι αυτοί οι δορυφόροι βρίσκονται σε ύψος 35.000km με αποτέλεσμα το εύρος κάλυψης να είναι μεγάλο, αλλά η πρόσβαση να έχει σκαμπανεβάσματα και οι ταχύτητες να είναι μικρές. Η χρήση τόσων χιλιάδων δορυφόρων σε μικρότερο ύψος θα λύσει αυτά τα προβλήματα, αλλά εκφράζονται ανησυχίες για την μεγάλη συσσώρευση δορυφόρων σε αυτή τη ζώνη και του τι μπορεί να συμβεί σε περίπτωση συγκρούσεων.






- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό που μπορώ να σου πω με σιγουριά είναι ότι λειτουργεί χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα μόνο το 4G. (Στην περιπτωση μου λόγω πραγματικα άθλιου adsl εχω την dsl γραμμή σε άλλο μόντεμ) Μάλιστα παίζει και η voip τηλεφωνία από το 4G.
> Όταν τελειώσουν τα 100gb έχω σταθερά 15 down χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα επίσης.


Παίζει μετά από ρεστάρτ η κινητή κατευθείαν χωρίς τη σταθερή επάνω ε;

- - - Updated - - -

Αλήθεια έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς την απόκριση του 4g σε online games; Δεν παίζω.. Απλώς αναρωτήθηκα..

Πα πα..σεντόνι πάλι... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## macro

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...80#post6703780

----------


## gidi

> Αυτό που μπορώ να σου πω με σιγουριά είναι ότι λειτουργεί χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα μόνο το 4G. (Στην περιπτωση μου λόγω πραγματικα άθλιου adsl εχω την dsl γραμμή σε άλλο μόντεμ) Μάλιστα παίζει και η voip τηλεφωνία από το 4G.
> Όταν τελειώσουν τα 100gb έχω σταθερά 15 down χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα επίσης.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους όσους απάντησαν. Είμαι σε τόση απόγνωση που μόνο το 4G αν δουλεύει σωστά θα είμαι μια χαρά. Αλήθεια τι ταχύτητες δίνει στο upload όσο είναι διαθέσιμα τα 100 GB; Μετά τη λήξη των 100 GB; Εσύ έχεις αποσυνδέσει εντελώς το dsl και σου δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα;

----------


## giogio

Χαιρετω την παρεα ειμαι πλεον και εγω κατοχος της συσκευης το εχω  με adsl που συγχρονιζει στα 9 mbs σε συνδυασμο με το booster καταφερα να πιασω γυρω στα 30mbs καλη ταχυτητα και με καλυπτει..Εχω ενα θεματακι με το σημα οταν γυρισω ελαχιστα το μηχανημα δειχνει signal strong 41 εκει ομως βλεπω μειωση της ταχυτητας αντιθετως αν το γυρισω πιο δεξια βλεπω  signal weak 23 αλλα εδω η ταχυτητα ανεβαινει σε συνδυασμο με το σταθερο στα 30 mbs αυτο γιατι μπορει να γινεται φταιει κατι στις ρυθμισεις του speed?

----------


## emskan

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους όσους απάντησαν. Είμαι σε τόση απόγνωση που μόνο το 4G αν δουλεύει σωστά θα είμαι μια χαρά. Αλήθεια τι ταχύτητες δίνει στο upload όσο είναι διαθέσιμα τα 100 GB; Μετά τη λήξη των 100 GB; Εσύ έχεις αποσυνδέσει εντελώς το dsl και σου δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα;


Ναι την dsl την έχω σε άλλο ρούτερ και δουλεύει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
Το upload δεν αλλάζει πριν και μετά τα 100GB. Όσο δώσει, ανάλογα το σήμα.
Στο σημείο που το έχω μου δίνει, με σήμα weak 30-32, upload 3,5 και download 35-40

- - - Updated - - -




> Παίζει μετά από ρεστάρτ η κινητή κατευθείαν χωρίς τη σταθερή επάνω ε;


Ναι παίζει απροβλημάτιστα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους όσους απάντησαν. Είμαι σε τόση απόγνωση που μόνο το 4G αν δουλεύει σωστά θα είμαι μια χαρά. Αλήθεια τι ταχύτητες δίνει στο upload όσο είναι διαθέσιμα τα 100 GB; Μετά τη λήξη των 100 GB; Εσύ έχεις αποσυνδέσει εντελώς το dsl και σου δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα;


Το max του up είναι 5-6Μ.. Και του down 60 νομίζω.. Ανάλογα με την ισχύ του σήματος όπως αναφέρθηκε.. 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι παίζει απροβλημάτιστα.


Έτσι ακριβώς θυμόμουν ότι έκανε και όταν το είχα..και έτσι πρέπει να κάνει π.χ σε περίπτωση που η σταθερή είναι down.. 
Μερικές φορές όμως κόλλαγε και δεν έδινε μόνη η κινητή..τότε είχαν βγάλει νέο fw για αυτό το θέμα..

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα έτυχε να θυμηθώ και κάτι άλλο.. 

Το ΗΑ35 στα πρώτα firmware (HUAWEI_HA35_10_10V100R001C78B014_main_lte) είχε τη δυνατότητα καταγραφής του ιστορικού κλήσεων, πράγμα που αφαίρεσαν μετά στο..V100R017C10SPC018 
Όταν το είχα πάρει πριν κανα 2 χρόνια έτυχε να πέσω πάνω στην αλλαγή του firmware πριν προλάβω να χρησιμοποιήσω το log..  :Sad: 
Μου έλεγε ένας φίλος που το είχε ότι έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα call log, και το έψαχνα.. Κάτσε μου λέει να μπω στο δικό μου να το δω.. Και να που είχε εξαφανιστεί και από το δικό του χωρίς να το πάρει χαμπάρι.. 

Για δείτε μπας και το έχουν επαναφέρει.. Αν και δεν νομίζω.. :Thinking: 

Τότε με είχε χαλάσει αρκετά! αυτό που έκαναν.. Άντε να καταλάβω να κλειδώσουν το voip μόνο στη κοσμοτέ η το να εξαφανίσουν τυχόν ρυθμίσεις για να μη πειραχτούν και προκύψει βλάβη..  
Το log τι το εξαφάνισαν; Τέτοιες παρεμβάσεις είναι που μου τη δίνουν..  :Thumb down:  
Πως πρέπει να κρατάμε ιστορικό & χρόνο των κλήσεων; *Με τεφτέρι;* Δεν κρατάνε όλες οι τηλ.συσκευές log με διάρκεια.. 
Είναι κρίμα τέτοια μηχανάκια αυτά που πάνε και τους κάνουν..να μην μπορείς να τα χαρείς.. 
Το άλλο το εξωφρενικό που έκανε η wind σε ρούτερ να κρύβει στατιστικά;  :Thumb down:  Άστα να πάνε δλδ.. Πως την έχουν δει, απορώ.. 
Έκαναν κάποια θετικά βήματα τώρα που ενεργοποίησαν τις εξ.κεραίες στο ΗΑ35.. Ας ελπίσουμε να επανέλθει κ το log..αν δεν έχει επανέλθει.. 

Για δοκιμάστε να χτυπήσετε το url επάνω στις εικόνες όσοι το έχετε μπας και είναι απλά κρυμμένο το μενού..  :Thinking: 

Sorry για την ανάλυση στις εικόνες..είναι λίγο παραπάνω συμπιεσμένες..  

Σχετικές εικόνες:

*Spoiler:*




https://i.imgur.com/PlmZLcz.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ArUtJkT.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/7scqOeN.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/c2qqgcZ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/LHrGBcF.jpg

----------


## DoSMaN

> Το max του up είναι 5-6Μ.. Και του down 60 νομίζω.. Ανάλογα με την ισχύ του σήματος όπως αναφέρθηκε.. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Έτσι ακριβώς θυμόμουν ότι έκανε και όταν το είχα..και έτσι πρέπει να κάνει π.χ σε περίπτωση που η σταθερή είναι down.. 
> Μερικές φορές όμως κόλλαγε και δεν έδινε μόνη η κινητή..τότε είχαν βγάλει νέο fw για αυτό το θέμα..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Δεν υπάρχει το log...


Επίσης, έχει καταφέρει κανείς να του "παίξει" το root certificate; (για https σύνδεση)

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν υπάρχει το log...
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the fast reply dosman.. :One thumb up:  


Off Topic


		Ps, στο έχω ξαναπεί..αυτό το skin,theme,invert η ότι άλλο είναι..στον browser σου, κάτι μου κάνει στα μάτια.. :Razz: 
Δεν σε πειράζει στα μάτια συνέχεια το μαύρο;   :Thinking: 



*Κοσμοτέ ακούς; Το log πίσω...* :Dots:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Thanks for the fast reply dosman.. 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ps, στο έχω ξαναπεί..αυτό το skin,theme,invert η ότι άλλο είναι..στον browser σου, κάτι μου κάνει στα μάτια..
> Δεν σε πειράζει στα μάτια συνέχεια το μαύρο;  
> 
> ...




Off Topic


		Χαχαχαχαχαχα...
Όχι απλά δεν με ενοχλεί αλλά το έχω συνηθίσει...
Βασικά βρήκα καλύτερο extension που λέγεται "Dark Reader" και είναι ακόμα πιο ωραίο dark...
Που να δεις εδώ στο forum πόσο ωραίο το κάνει!!!

----------


## makisliakos8

Καλησπέρα στη παρέα.

Σας παραθέτω το πρόβλημα που έχω από το μεσημέρι και δεν βγάζω καμία άκρη με το 13888.

Έχω το cosmote home booster από το περασμένο Μάιο. Συγκεκριμένα επειδή μένω σε ορεινό χωριό (δεν υπάρχει ευρυζωνικό ίντερνετ) η μόνη καλή και προσιτή λύση ήταν αυτό. Οπότε κούμπωσα το speed booster στη σύνδεση adsl της αδερφής μου στη πόλη και πήρα εγώ το speed booster μόνο με τα mb. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο αρκετοί συγχωριανοί μου το βάλανε και αυτοί. Όλα δούλευαν τέλεια μέχρι σήμερα.

Το πρωί μέχρι και τις 10 που ήμουν συνδεδεμένος ήταν οκ. Μετά έγινε μια διακοπή ρεύματος και από τις 2 το μεσημέρι που επανήλθε το ρεύμα δεν δουλεύει. Σήμα κινητής είναι οκ και με το κινητό μου έχω 3 γραμμές 4G cosmote. Στο speed booster ανάβουν κανονικά τα λαμπάκια αλλά δεν συνδέεται ασύρματα αλλά ούτε και ενσύρματα. Το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα έχει σε γειτονικό σπίτι φίλος από το μεσημέρι και μετά.

Στο 13888 μετά από 4 τηλέφωνα και πολύ ώρα αναμονής ο τεχνικός μου λέει πως πρέπει να είναι συνδεδεμένο στο σταθερό που έχει δηλωθεί για να δουλέψει. Του λέω ότι από το Μάιο το δουλεύω εκτός γραμμής και μου λέει να σας δώσω συνάδελφο για προσφορά ίντερνετ να βάλετε και εσείς. Μιλάμε στόκος.

Παραθέτω φώτο και ελπίζω να μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Καλησπέρα στη παρέα.
> 
> Σας παραθέτω το πρόβλημα που έχω από το μεσημέρι και δεν βγάζω καμία άκρη με το 13888.
> 
> Έχω το cosmote home booster από το περασμένο Μάιο. Συγκεκριμένα επειδή μένω σε ορεινό χωριό (δεν υπάρχει ευρυζωνικό ίντερνετ) η μόνη καλή και προσιτή λύση ήταν αυτό. Οπότε κούμπωσα το speed booster στη σύνδεση adsl της αδερφής μου στη πόλη και πήρα εγώ το speed booster μόνο με τα mb. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο αρκετοί συγχωριανοί μου το βάλανε και αυτοί. Όλα δούλευαν τέλεια μέχρι σήμερα.
> 
> Το πρωί μέχρι και τις 10 που ήμουν συνδεδεμένος ήταν οκ. Μετά έγινε μια διακοπή ρεύματος και από τις 2 το μεσημέρι που επανήλθε το ρεύμα δεν δουλεύει. Σήμα κινητής είναι οκ και με το κινητό μου έχω 3 γραμμές 4G cosmote. Στο speed booster ανάβουν κανονικά τα λαμπάκια αλλά δεν συνδέεται ασύρματα αλλά ούτε και ενσύρματα. Το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα έχει σε γειτονικό σπίτι φίλος από το μεσημέρι και μετά.
> 
> Στο 13888 μετά από 4 τηλέφωνα και πολύ ώρα αναμονής ο τεχνικός μου λέει πως πρέπει να είναι συνδεδεμένο στο σταθερό που έχει δηλωθεί για να δουλέψει. Του λέω ότι από το Μάιο το δουλεύω εκτός γραμμής και μου λέει να σας δώσω συνάδελφο για προσφορά ίντερνετ να βάλετε και εσείς. Μιλάμε στόκος.
> ...


Δοκίμασε για αρχή να κάνεις τα παρακάτω :

1. Κλείστο τελείως
2. Βγάλε SIM
3. Άνοιξέ το
4. Περίμενε να ανοίξει κανονικά
5. Ξανακλείστο
6. Βάλε την SIM
7. Άνοιξέ το πάλι

Δοκίμασε και με ενεργό το Bonding και με κλειστό...

Θα σου έλεγα να δοκιμάσει και ένα reset στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις αλλά δε ξέρω τι μπορεί να έχεις φτιάξει...
Μπορείς να το δοκιμάσεις όμως κάνοντας πρώτα ένα backup...

----------


## makisliakos8

Factory reset του έκανα. Το άφησα κλειστό και εκτός ρεύματος (μου το είπαν στο 13888) για 10 λεπτά. Τίποτα δεν έκανε. Θα δοκιμάσω να βγάλω και τη sim και να κάνω αυτό που λες.

----------


## jkoukos

Το ότι δούλευε εκτός της κύριας σταθερής σύνδεσης τόσο καιρό, είναι άσχετο. Κανονικά δεν το επιτρέπει και δεν το υποστηρίζει σε περίπτωση βλάβης και το αναφέρει στην ιστοσελίδα αλλά και στο συμβόλαιο.
Υπάρχουν πολλές αναφορές άλλων χρηστών που εξαρχής δούλευε αποκλειστικά με τις κεραίες που κάλυπταν την περιοχή της κύριας σύνδεσης και όχι αλλού.

Τώρα και όσον αφορά εσάς, πιθανόν να έγινε κάποια αναβάθμιση ή κάποια ρύθμιση και να σας έκοψε, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και τυχαίο γεγονός ή βλάβη.
Για αρχή αν είναι δυνατόν, ας δοκιμάσει κάποιος από εσάς που  του είναι εύκολο, να το ενεργοποιήσει πάλι στην κύρια σταθερή σύνδεση και βλέπεται πως θα πάει.

----------


## thanasis777

Γεια σας , εδώ και 1μησι μήνα το δουλεύω μονο με το 4g χωρίς την dsl και παιζει αψογα .. σημερα ομως δεν δουλευει καθολου και θελει και την dsl για να δουλεψει . Με την dsl ομως δουλευει ετσι και ετσι .Ξερει καποιος τι μπορει να φταιει και δεν παιζει μονο με το 4G?

----------


## statica

Και εμενα τα ίδια - εκτός DSL το δουλευω 3 μήνες και σήμερα αποφάσισε οτι δεν του αρέσει?

Τι κάνουμε? 

Η DSL δεν φτάνει εκεί που το είχα για να δοκιμάσω, μιας και η DSL ερχόταν στο υπόγειο και το booster εκεί δεν πιάνει.

Δείχνει οτι συνδέεται κανονικά (με σήμα πχ 40) και ούτε το ping στο google απο τα diagnostics του δεν βγάινει (100% packet loss)

----------


## DoSMaN

Έχω παρατηρήσει και σε μένα που το έχω 2 χρόνια σκέτο με το 4G ότι τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες σέρνεται (ειδικά χθες δεν κατέβαζε παραπάνω από 500-600kb) και σήμερα πάλι σέρνεται και στο browsing...
Μπορεί να είναι γενικό το ζήτημα...

----------


## thanasis777

Εμένα με την dsl πανω οταν εβαλα να κατεβασω κατι επιασε καλη ταχυτητα αλλα χωρις αυτην τπτ ... μεχρι το πρωι δουλευε κανονικα

----------


## pier88

Προφανώς έπεσε στην αντίληψή τους και τα κλείδωσαν με κάποιο τρόπο.
Εμένα δουλεύει κανονικά πάντως,και με καλώδιο και χωρίς.

----------


## GregoirX23

Όπως αναφέρθηκε, δεν είναι αυτή η χρήση του.. 
Το να παίζει το booster σε άλλο σημείο από τη σταθερή, είναι καλή φάση..αλλά κακά τα ψέματα δεν προβλέπεται..
Δεν υπάρχει τυχαία το homezone.. 

Το ότι παίζει σε μερικούς σε άλλο μέρος από τη σταθερή να είναι τυχαίο; Να μην έχει υλοποιηθεί σωστά το homezone; Να βαριούνται να κάνουν τις διαδικασίες; Τι να πω.. Πάντως έχω ακούσει κ εγώ άλλους που το δουλεύουν σε άλλο σημείο έτσι.. 
Αλλά επόμενο δεν είναι αν βουίξει ο τόπος και αρχίσουν να το κάνουν πολλοί, κάποια στιγμή να εφαρμοστεί το homezone; 
100g & 15/5Μ μετά με 6,50/9,90e ανάλογα τη προσφορά δεν βρίσκεις σε data πακέτο.. Οπότε τι περιμένουμε; Κάποια στιγμή ίσως κατέβει ο διακόπτης.. 
Μου άρεσε πάντως που μερικοί παίρνουν τη κοτε και ρωτάνε γιατί δεν παίζει εκτός homezone... Τι να πει ο/η εκπρόσωπος εκτός από το προφανές δλδ;  

Από εκεί και πέρα αν είναι καμιά βλάβη υπομονή.. Αλλιώς δοκιμάστε το πάνω στη σταθερή να δείτε.. 
Μετά ξηλώστε τη dsl στο ίδιο μέρος και δείτε αν δίνει η κινητή... Πρέπει να δίνει.. Αν δεν.. ίσως βλάβη.. 
Αν παίζει στη δηλωμένη διεύθυνση & χωρίς τη σταθερή αλλά όχι αλλού..τότε..καταλάβατε.. 
Ίσως το κλείδωσαν σε συγκεκριμένο πύργο κινητής κοντά στη δηλωμένη διεύθυνση.. 

Από περιέργεια..το firmware είναι ακόμα το ίδιο; Ip δεν παίρνει ε; Το log τι λέει; 

Εμένα πάντως αυτά που με ενδιαφέρουν σχετικά, είναι το να παίζει η κινητή του booster εντός homezone στη δηλωμένη διεύθυνση χωρίς τη σταθερή, καθώς και το να παίζει το voip μέσω του 4g.. Και επιτέλους να κάνουν κάτι με τον  bonding server που κάνει τα δικά του.. Αυτά νομίζω..δεν ξέρω αν ξεχνάω κάτι άλλο.. Τις εξ.κεραίες δεν τις αναφέρω γιατί το πήραν σοβαρά και τις ενεργοποίησαν επιτέλους.. 
Α και να μη ξεχάσω.. *Κοσμοτέ ακούς; Το call log πίσω..* Το να μην φαίνεται δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα..

----------


## thanasis777

Εγω προσωπικά το εχω ακριβως εκει που δηλωσα ουτε μετρο πιο μακρια ... με την dsl παιζει μονο οταν κατεβαζω κατι  αν βαλω ενα βιντεο στο youtube δεν δινει

----------


## statica

> Εγω προσωπικά το εχω ακριβως εκει που δηλωσα ουτε μετρο πιο μακρια ... με την dsl παιζει μονο οταν κατεβαζω κατι  αν βαλω ενα βιντεο στο youtube δεν δινει


και εγω στο ιδιο δηλωθεν σημειο το λειτουργώ - απλά σε άλλο όροφο.

IP παίρνει κανονικα - και δείχνει συνδεδεμένο, με το λαμπάκι του internet αναμένο κτλ. σαν κανονικά δηλαδη - επίσης στο log φαίνεται οτι παίρνει και SNTP απο  62.103.129.253 αρα όντως φαίνεται οτι έχει σύνδεση.

όμως επίσης στο Maintenance->Tools->Ping έχω 100% packet loss στο 8.8.8.8

Θέλω να ελπίζω οτι είναι βλάβη.

----------


## thanasis777

και εγω αυτο θελω να ελπιζω γτ πλεον ουτε μια σελιδα δεν μπορω να ανοιξω

----------


## statica

Όσοι έχετε το πρόβλημα και συνδέοντας πάνω του την DSL λέτε οτι παίζει κανονικά, είστε σίγουροι οτι το internet είναι με ταχύτητα 4G+ADSL ή είναι μονο ADSL?

----------


## GregoirX23

Παρακάτω παραθέτω εικόνα της κινητής στο booster όταν το έκοψα και άλλαξα πάροχο..πρώτα έπεσε η σταθερή και μετά από μερικές ώρες αφού συνέχιζε η κινητή να δίνει ίντερνετ..σταμάτησε με το παρακάτω error.. 
Δεν θέλω να σας τρομάξω αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι *το ίδιο error μήνυμα*..με αυτό που γράφτηκε *εδώ* στη (2η φωτό).. 
Οπότε ίσως μπλόκαραν τις sim που το κάνουν;  :Thinking:  
Μετά συγχρόνισα σε άλλο πάροχο..οπότε..άλλο ρούτερ, άλλες ιστορίες..   

Άλλες σχετικές φωτό από τότε..
https://i.imgur.com/B8kqCLE.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/NOoz75T.jpg

Για να είστε σίγουροι πάντως με το τι τρέχει..δοκιμάστε το στο δηλωμένο χώρο.. Αν δεν παίζει ούτε εκεί..βλάβη.. Δεν είναι λογικό να μην παίζει στο δηλωμένο χώρο..

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγω προσωπικά το εχω ακριβως εκει που δηλωσα ουτε μετρο πιο μακρια ... με την dsl παιζει μονο οταν κατεβαζω κατι  αν βαλω ενα βιντεο στο youtube δεν δινει


Εσύ προφανώς περιγράφεις αυτό που έχει αναφερθεί πολλές φορές εδώ..τα κουλά που κάνει το bonding και δίνει όποτε το θυμάται.. Άλλο θέμα..

----------


## statica

> Παρακάτω παραθέτω εικόνα της κινητής στο booster όταν το έκοψα και άλλαξα πάροχο..πρώτα έπεσε η σταθερή και μετά από μερικές ώρες αφού συνέχιζε η κινητή να δίνει ίντερνετ..σταμάτησε με το παρακάτω error.. 
> Δεν θέλω να σας τρομάξω αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι *το ίδιο error μήνυμα*.. Οπότε ίσως μπλόκαραν τις sim που το κάνουν;  
> Μετά συγχρόνισα σε άλλο πάροχο..οπότε..άλλο ρούτερ, άλλες ιστορίες..   
> 
> Άλλες σχετικές φωτό από τότε..
> https://i.imgur.com/B8kqCLE.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/NOoz75T.jpg
> 
> Για να είστε σίγουροι πάντως με το τι τρέχει..δοκιμάστε το στο δηλωμένο χώρο.. Αν δεν παίζει ούτε εκεί..βλάβη.. Δεν είναι λογικό να μην παίζει στο δηλωμένο χώρο..
> ...


Δεν βλέπω κάτι περίεργο στο router...

https://imgur.com/a/18ORxlB

----------


## GregoirX23

> και εγω στο ιδιο δηλωθεν σημειο το λειτουργώ - απλά σε άλλο όροφο.
> 
> IP παίρνει κανονικα - και δείχνει συνδεδεμένο, με το λαμπάκι του internet αναμένο κτλ. σαν κανονικά δηλαδη - επίσης στο log φαίνεται οτι παίρνει και SNTP απο  62.103.129.253 αρα όντως φαίνεται οτι έχει σύνδεση.
> 
> όμως επίσης στο Maintenance->Tools->Ping έχω 100% packet loss στο 8.8.8.8
> 
> Θέλω να ελπίζω οτι είναι βλάβη.


Όσοι το έχετε στον ίδιο χώρο και δεν δίνει η κινητή μόνη της.. Δηλώστε βλάβη.. Πρέπει να δίνει μόνη της.. 
Θυμάμαι ήταν δοκιμή που με είχαν βάλει να ξηλώσω τη σταθερή για να δοκιμάσουμε αν δίνει κινητή μόνη της.. 
Το ερώτημα εδώ είναι αν πρέπει να δίνει η κινητή μόνη κατευθείαν από το boot, χωρίς τη σταθερή επάνω.. Θεωρώ ότι πρέπει..αλλά έχει γραφτεί κάπου πίσω ότι σε κάποιους δεν έδινε η κινητή χωρίς τη σταθερή επάνω μετά από boot κοινώς restart του router..

- - - Updated - - -




> Ποιό Bonding, εδω λεμε οτι ειναι στον ιδιο χώρο αλλα ΧΩΡΙΣ την adsl πάνω.
> 
> επίσης https://imgur.com/a/18ORxlB


Με πρόλαβες..σου απάντησα από κάτω.. Και επίσης είπα κάτι σχετικό για το bonding επάνω.. 
Να το ξαναπώ.. Εφόσον είναι στον ίδιο χώρο και δεν... Κάνε ρεσετ από το κουμπάκι πίσω.. Η δήλωσε βλάβη..
Η εικόνα που έβαλες δείχνει οκ..  :Thinking: 
Τα παραπάνω μηνύματα και οι φωτό που έβαλα θεωρώ ότι δεν αφορούν όσους το έχουν στον ίδιο χώρο χωρίς τη dsl..

----------


## dimyok

Κατι πειραζουν τις τελευταιες μερες  ; και εχουν χαλασει και πολλων στη κανονικη θεση . O bonding server απο την αρχη προβληματικος ηταν ....

----------


## GregoirX23

> Κατι πειραζουν τις τελευταιες μερες  ; και εχουν χαλασει και πολλων στη κανονικη θεση . *O bonding server απο την αρχη προβληματικος ηταν ...*.


Όπως τα λες..

Από την άλλη δεν αποκλείεται να σκαλίζουν κάτι.. Μάλιστα τώρα αυτήν την εβδομάδα παίζει να γεμίσει το δίκτυο κινητής της κοτε με τη προσφορά που δίνει..  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -

@statica.. Σε άλλες τοποθεσίες πάλι τα ίδια σου κάνει; Στο 1.1.1.1; 

Dns αλλάζει το ΗΑ35 ρε παίδες; Δε θυμάμαι..

----------


## statica

- - - Updated - - -




> @statica.. Σε άλλες τοποθεσίες πάλι τα ίδια σου κάνει; Στο 1.1.1.1; 
> 
> Dns αλλάζει το ΗΑ35 ρε παίδες; Δε θυμάμαι..


Όχι δεν αλλάζει.

PING 1.1.1.1 : 64 data bytes

--- 1.1.1.1 ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100% packet loss,round-trip min/avg/max = 0/0/0 ms

- - - Updated - - -




> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι δεν αλλάζει.
> 
> PING 1.1.1.1 : 64 data bytes
> 
> --- 1.1.1.1 ping statistics ---
> 3 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100% packet loss,round-trip min/avg/max = 0/0/0 ms





*δείτε και αυτο*

PING 62.103.129.253 : 64 data bytes

--- 62.103.129.253 ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0% packet loss,round-trip min/avg/max = 34/43/56 ms


το 62.103.129.253 ειναι ο SNTP που κάνει το time synce στα logs του - εκεί περνάει, στα υπόλοιπα τιποτα

το ίδιο ping παιζει σωστά καί απο clients στο LAN του booster.



*απο lan client στο 8.8.8.8:*

C:\Windows\system32>ping 8.8.8.8 -t

Pinging 8.8.8.8 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 79.128.228.177: Destination net unreachable.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 79.128.228.177: Destination net unreachable.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 79.128.228.177: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 79.128.228.177: Destination net unreachable.
Request timed out.
Reply from 79.128.228.177: Destination net unreachable.


Μάλλον βλάβη μου μυρίζει.

----------


## GregoirX23

Παλιό..αλλά ίσως ακόμα σχετικό; 


- - - Updated - - -




> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Όχι δεν αλλάζει.
> 
> PING 1.1.1.1 : 64 data bytes
> 
> --- 1.1.1.1 ping statistics ---
> 3 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100% packet loss,round-trip min/avg/max = 0/0/0 ms
> ...


Έχεις δοκιμάσει να ορίσεις στατικά dns στο pc; Περιέργεια.. 
Η δική σου περίπτωση πάντως είναι άλλη από αυτή που αναφέρθηκε πίσω για το homezone και τη χρήση του booster αλλού..

----------


## statica

Ναί, το pfsense που έχω πίσω απο τα 2 routers (ha35 & speedport)

Κατανοητό να είναι άλλη περίπτωση απο αυτή του homezone - αλλά είναι λιγο περίεργο να έχουμε ταυτόχρονα δυσλειτουργίες πολλοί μαζί.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ναί, το pfsense που έχω πίσω απο τα 2 routers (ha35 & speedport)
> 
> Κατανοητό να είναι άλλη περίπτωση απο αυτή του homezone - αλλά είναι λιγο περίεργο να έχουμε ταυτόχρονα δυσλειτουργίες πολλοί μαζί.


Στη σελίδα της κοτε μπαίνει;  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -

tools.otenet.gr [62.103.146.102]
ftp.otenet.gr [83.235.64.44]
Αυτά σου απαντάνε σε ping;

----------


## statica

Όχι, αλλα ping στον DNS της (195.170.0.1) μπορώ να κάνω απο το LAN του booster.

- - - Updated - - -




> Στη σελίδα της κοτε μπαίνει; 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> tools.otenet.gr [62.103.146.102]
> ftp.otenet.gr [83.235.64.44]
> Αυτά σου απαντάνε σε ping;


Ναί, και με το domain name.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Όχι, αλλα ping στον DNS της (195.170.0.1) μπορώ να κάνω απο το LAN του booster.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ναί, και με το domain name.


Αλλά σε οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός κοτε.. τζίφος ε; 
Αν ρίξεις τις παραπάνω ip σε browser ανοίγουν οι σελίδες ftp & tools;
Η google.gr φαντάζομαι δεν ανοίγει.. Αν χτυπήσεις στον browser 216.58.210.3;  :Thinking:

----------


## pier88

> Όπως τα λες..
> 
> Από την άλλη δεν αποκλείεται να σκαλίζουν κάτι.. Μάλιστα τώρα αυτήν την εβδομάδα παίζει να γεμίσει το δίκτυο κινητής της κοτε με τη προσφορά που δίνει.. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @statica.. Σε άλλες τοποθεσίες πάλι τα ίδια σου κάνει; Στο 1.1.1.1; 
> 
> Dns αλλάζει το ΗΑ35 ρε παίδες; Δε θυμάμαι..


Αλλάζει.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αλλάζει.
> 
> *Spoiler:*



Μπράβο ρε συ.. Μόλις θα έψαχνα στα παλιά μου screenshots μιας και δεν το έχω.. Με γλύτωσες από ψάξιμο..  :One thumb up:  
Αν και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι.. Υπήρχε αυτή η δυνατότητα στο προηγούμενο fw;  :Thinking: 
Επίσης ιδέα μου είναι η το μενού του ΗΑ35 φέρνει κ λίγο προς ζτε..βλέπε entry;  Κινέζικα θα μου πεις..  :Whistle:

----------


## statica

> Αλλά σε οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός κοτε.. τζίφος ε; 
> Αν ρίξεις τις παραπάνω ip σε browser ανοίγουν οι σελίδες ftp & tools;
> Η google.gr φαντάζομαι δεν ανοίγει.. Αν χτυπήσεις στον browser 216.58.210.3;


εκτος κοτε ping δεν εχω βρεί κάποιο να δουλεύει.

στον browser ,δεν έπαιξαν ούτε με IP ούτε με domain name.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπράβο ρε συ.. Μόλις θα έψαχνα στα παλιά μου screenshots μιας και δεν το έχω.. Με γλύτωσες από ψάξιμο..  
> Αν και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι.. Υπήρχε αυτή η δυνατότητα στο προηγούμενο fw;


Σωστά το βρήκα και εγώ τώρα - δεν είχα δει οτι το έχει.

----------


## GregoirX23

> εκτος κοτε ping δεν εχω βρεί κάποιο να δουλεύει.
> 
> στον browser ,δεν έπαιξαν ούτε με IP ούτε με domain name.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Σωστά το βρήκα και εγώ τώρα - δεν είχα δει οτι το έχει.


Αν κάνεις ρεστάρτ η ip φαντάζομαι αλλάζει.. Πάντως άλλαξε κ στο ΗΑ35 τους dns καλού κακού.. 
Δοκίμασες με 3g έτσι από περιέργεια;

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα το πρόσεξα..(στη φωτό που έβαλες πριν), είδα ip από 100.. Σε ΝΑΤ σε έχουν;  :Thinking:  Αλλά είναι της κινητής οπότε άκυρο μάλλον.. Λογικό η κινητή να είναι σε ΝΑΤ.. False alarm..

----------


## statica

> Αν κάνεις ρεστάρτ η ip φαντάζομαι αλλάζει.. Πάντως άλλαξε κ στο ΗΑ35 τους dns καλού κακού.. 
> Δοκίμασες με 3g έτσι από περιέργεια;


Ναί τους άλλαξα ήδη με τους cloudflare - έτσι κι αλλιώς και στο pfsense αυτοί ειναι οι βασικοί - δεν άλλαξε κάτι.

Απο 3g τί εννοείς?

- - - Updated - - -




> Τώρα το πρόσεξα..(στη φωτό που έβαλες πριν), είδα ip από 100.. Σε ΝΑΤ σε έχουν;


Ναι, τι να σου πώ, δεν θυμάμαι τι IP γενικά παίζανε πρίν το πρόβλημα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ναί τους άλλαξα ήδη με τους cloudflare - έτσι κι αλλιώς και στο pfsense αυτοί ειναι οι βασικοί - δεν άλλαξε κάτι.
> 
> Απο 3g τί εννοείς?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ναι, τι να σου πώ, δεν θυμάμαι τι IP γενικά παίζανε πρίν το πρόβλημα.



Στη καρτέλα internet κάτω κάτω στο υπομενού umts να το γυρίσεις σε 3g για δοκιμή.. 
- - - Updated - - -
Από ip στη κινητή κάτι που άρχιζε από 2. θυμάμαι..αλλά και το 100 λογικό ακούγεται..για κινητή.. false alarm αυτό που είπα πριν.. Οι ip της κινητής είναι σε ΝΑΤ..

----------


## statica

> Στη καρτέλα internet κάτω κάτω στο υπομενού umts να το γυρίσεις σε 3g για δοκιμή..


Οκ, το έκανα - καμμία διαφορά

----------


## GregoirX23

> Οκ, το έκανα - καμμία διαφορά


Τι να σου πω.. Θα πρότεινα ρεσετ η ρεστάρτ και κούμπωμα στη σταθερή για λίγο μπας και ξεφρακάρει..αν έχει φάει κόλλημα.. 
Και στην εξυπηρέτηση θεωρώ ότι το ίδιο θα σου πουν να κάνεις πριν από οτιδήποτε άλλο.. 
Θα δείξει στο μενού η σε speedtest αν θα δώσει η κινητή..  Αν τώρα η κινητή δεν δίνει πάλι καθόλου μόνη της.. Δήλωση βλάβης.. 
Η υπομονή να δεις από αύριο τι θα κάνει από μόνο του...

----------


## statica

> Τι να σου πω.. Θα πρότεινα ρεσετ η ρεστάρτ και κούμπωμα στη σταθερή για λίγο μπας και ξεφρακάρει..αν έχει φάει κόλλημα.. 
> Και στην εξυπηρέτηση θεωρώ ότι το ίδιο θα σου πουν να κάνεις πριν από οτιδήποτε άλλο.. 
> Θα δείξει στο μενού η σε speedtest αν θα δώσει η κινητή..  Αν τώρα η κινητή δεν δίνει πάλι καθόλου μόνη της.. Δήλωση βλάβης.. 
> Η υπομονή να δεις από αύριο τι θα κάνει από μόνο του...


Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την προσπάθεια!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την προσπάθεια!


Μακάρι να μπορούσα να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο.. Ξέρεις τι λένε.. Τέτοια ώρα, τέτοια λόγια.. 
Αν μου έρθει κάτι άλλο θα σου πω..  :Wink:

----------


## modestos

Δεν σας έχω ευχάριστα. Και σε εμένα το Bonding tunnel είναι down από το πρωί.

Μόλις με ενημέρωσαν ότι η πολιτική άλλαξε και δεν θα λειτουργεί το Booster αν δεν συνυπάρχει ταυτόχρονα με την dsl στο ίδιο modem που προσφέρει ο οτε. 
Με προέτρεψαν μάλιστα να καλέσω στο εμπορικό τμήμα για να διακοπεί το συμβόλαιο.

Είχα την dsl σε υπόγειο (Speedport) και το booster (ΗA35) σε όροφο με δικό μου router & load balancing σε Multiwan. Δούλευε μια χαρά, δεν το είχα μετακινήσει ποτέ.
Από σήμερα καληνύχτα...  :Thumb down:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν σας έχω ευχάριστα. Και σε εμένα το Bonding tunnel είναι down από το πρωί.
> 
> Μόλις με ενημέρωσαν ότι η πολιτική άλλαξε και δεν θα λειτουργεί το Booster αν δεν συνυπάρχει ταυτόχρονα με την dsl στο ίδιο modem που προσφέρει ο οτε. 
> Με προέτρεψαν μάλιστα να καλέσω στο εμπορικό τμήμα για να διακοπεί το συμβόλαιο.
> 
> Είχα την dsl σε υπόγειο (Speedport) και το booster (ΗA35) σε όροφο με δικό μου router & load balancing σε Multiwan. Δούλευε μια χαρά, δεν το είχα μετακινήσει ποτέ.
> Από σήμερα καληνύχτα...


Μπορεί έτσι να το είπαν.. Αν και σωστό είναι αυτό που είπαν ότι πάνε μαζί δλδ στον ίδιο χώρο..  
Ότι το booster πρέπει να λειτουργεί στον ίδιο δηλωμένο χώρο που είναι η σταθερή συμφωνούμε.. Λέει όμως κάπου ότι πρέπει να είναι πάντα αγκαζέ με τη σταθερή; 

Αυτό αν αληθεύει θα είναι μεγάλο φάουλ.. Δλδ αν έχει βλάβη η σταθερή η κινητή δεν θα δίνει;; 
Ίσως εννοούν ότι στο boot θα πρέπει να είναι και η σταθερή επάνω; Αλλά αν πέσει το ρεύμα η κάνεις ρεστάρτ όσο η σταθερή έχει βλάβη; 
Θα είναι σαν να μην είναι επάνω και ας είναι.. Η κινητή μετά τι δλδ θα σφυράει αδιάφορα; Δε μπορεί.. Έτσι η δυνατότητα backup του ίντερνετ σε περίπτωση βλάβης της σταθερής καπούτ.. 

Ας δουν το homezone τους αλλιώς..και ας φύγουν από αυτή την ιδέα θα έλεγα.. Αν το σκέφτονται.. Η δυνατότητα backup είναι μεγάλο +..  

Η διακοπή που πρότειναν..με ποινή η όχι; Γιατί μέχρι τώρα έλεγαν ότι αν πέσει η σταθερή θα έχεις ίντερνετ..όχι ότι το booster θα δίνει μόνο αν λειτουργεί κ η σταθερή. Αν το αλλάξουν αυτό..δεν είναι μονομερής τροποποίηση; Κοινώς bye bye αζημίως; 
Στην τελική ας το ανακοινώσουν επίσημα εγγράφως αυτή την αλλαγή πολιτικής...

----------


## dimyok

Η sim βγαζει error οτι δεν εχει προσβαση και στον ιδιο χωρο . Τι κανουν οι αλητες τα κλειδωνουν ολα ;

----------


## pier88

> Μπορεί έτσι να το είπαν.. Αν και σωστό είναι αυτό που είπαν ότι πάνε μαζί δλδ στον ίδιο χώρο..  
> Ότι το booster πρέπει να λειτουργεί στον ίδιο δηλωμένο χώρο που είναι η σταθερή συμφωνούμε.. Λέει όμως κάπου ότι πρέπει να είναι πάντα αγκαζέ με τη σταθερή; 
> 
> Αυτό αν αληθεύει θα είναι μεγάλο φάουλ.. Δλδ αν έχει βλάβη η σταθερή η κινητή δεν θα δίνει;; 
> Ίσως εννοούν ότι στο boot θα πρέπει να είναι και η σταθερή επάνω; Αλλά αν πέσει το ρεύμα η κάνεις ρεστάρτ όσο η σταθερή έχει βλάβη; 
> Θα είναι σαν να μην είναι επάνω και ας είναι.. Η κινητή μετά τι δλδ θα σφυράει αδιάφορα; Δε μπορεί.. Έτσι η δυνατότητα backup του ίντερνετ σε περίπτωση βλάβης της σταθερής καπούτ.. 
> 
> Ας δουν το homezone τους αλλιώς..και ας φύγουν από αυτή την ιδέα θα έλεγα.. Αν το σκέφτονται.. Η δυνατότητα backup είναι μεγάλο +..  
> 
> ...


Δεν υπάρχει αλλαγή πολιτικής,μη τα θέλουμε όλα δικά μας.Το ότι έκαναν τα στραβά μάτια είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## dimyok

Status:
Offline
Bonding mode:
NonTunnel
Bonding server:
hybrid.otenet.gr
Bonding server IP address:
RTT switch:
0
Current RTT:
0
RTT threshold:
0
Bandwidth statistics interval:
10
Available bandwidth:
0
Error message:
NoHybridAccessSupportforSIMCardandPPPAccessData

----------


## pier88

> Status:
> Offline
> Bonding mode:
> NonTunnel
> Bonding server:
> hybrid.otenet.gr
> Bonding server IP address:
> RTT switch:
> 0
> ...


Μήπως είναι down η adsl σου;Available bandwidth:0 βλέπω.

----------


## thanasis777

Οσοι ειναι εκτος σπιτιου ειναι λιγο να μην δουλευει ... εγω τους πηρα χθες και κου ειπαν το ελεγχουν και θα με ενημερωσουν

----------


## dimyok

Ειναι κατω ...Γμω τη black friday και το σοι τους για ποτε παλι βλαβη ; ... ουτε στο mobile με συνδέει πρεπει να εχουν πιταρει τους πυργους κινητης ?!

----------


## Άρης13

Εγώ χθες έκανα αίτηση να περάσω σε Cosmote από Forthnet και ο πωλητής μου είπε ότι θα δουλεύει το booster κανονικά πριν αλλάξει η γραμμή. Παίρνει κανονικά ip αλλά δεν δίνει ίντερνετ. Είναι κανονικά στη διεύθυνση που είναι δηλωμένο.

Είναι βλάβη τελικά ή απλά δεν παίζει χωρίς την dsl πάνω;

----------


## DrB

> Status:
> Offline
> Bonding mode:
> NonTunnel
> Bonding server:
> hybrid.otenet.gr
> Bonding server IP address:
> RTT switch:
> 0
> ...


Να ενημερώσω την παρέα πως εχω το ιδιο πρόβλημα. Σε μενα το speed booster ειναι σε VDSL γραμμη η οποία συνεχίζει να δουλεύει αλλά απλως το bonding δεν δουλεύει και στέλνει τα παντa στην σταθερή. Απο χθες το βράδυ …. Πηρα και δήλωσα βλάβη.

----------


## striker10

Παιδια κ σε εμενα το ιδιο προβλημα.
στο σπιτι απλα χωρις dsl το 4G τελος.
Μολις του εβαλα την dsl δουλευει.
Παραλογο οσο δε παει για εμας που εχουμε αθλια dsl και μονο προβλημα προκαλει στο booster, για αυτο κ το δουλευα ΜΟΝΟ με 4G

----------


## griniaris

Σε αλλο χωρο απο την dsl που ειχε τοποθετηθει το Booster , σημερα διαπιστωσαμε οτι δεν δουλευει πλεον. 

Βολευε πολυ (ειδικα εμας που ειχαμε καμερες εκει) αλλα θα πρεπει να το παρουμε αποφαση .

Εξαλου η λεξη booster απο μονη της δηλωνει οτι "βοηθαει" την γραμμη. Οχι οτι θα δουλευει ανεξαρτητο ή οτι θα δουλευει σαν backup σε περιπτωση βλαβης της χdsl. 

Θα καλεσω μετα την cote να δω αν γινεται να το επιστρεψουμε αζημιως.

----------


## statica

> Παιδια κ σε εμενα το ιδιο προβλημα.
> στο σπιτι απλα χωρις dsl το 4G τελος.
> Μολις του εβαλα την dsl δουλευει.
> Παραλογο οσο δε παει για εμας που εχουμε αθλια dsl και μονο προβλημα προκαλει στο booster, για αυτο κ το δουλευα ΜΟΝΟ με 4G


Σωστά, όταν έχει την DSL πάνω όλο προβλήματα έβγαζε.

Να ρωτήσω, έχεις τσεκαρει σιγουρα οτι δουλευει το bonding οταν βάζεις πανω την DSL? Έχεις ταχύτητες DSL+4G ή μόνο DSL?

Δυστηχώς δεν μπορώ να συνδέσω άμεσα την DSL στο δικό μου για να κάνω δοκιμές.

----------


## striker10

> Σωστά, όταν έχει την DSL πάνω όλο προβλήματα έβγαζε.
> 
> Να ρωτήσω, έχεις τσεκαρει σιγουρα οτι δουλευει το bonding οταν βάζεις πανω την DSL? Έχεις ταχύτητες DSL+4G ή μόνο DSL?
> 
> Δυστηχώς δεν μπορώ να συνδέσω άμεσα την DSL στο δικό μου για να κάνω δοκιμές.



δεν ξερω γιατι εφυγα απο το σπιτι.
συνδεσα την dsl απλα για να εχουν ιντερνετ οι αλλοι σπιτι, εστω κ αυτο το χαλια.
ο οτε δεν εχει ιδεα, μου ζητησε να τους καλεσω οταν θα ειμαι στον χωρο παλι για να κανουν δοκιμες. 
ο υπαλληλος στο 13888 πρωτη φορα ακουγε για θεματα με το μπουστερ, δεν νομιζω να ειναι κατι γενικο μου ειπε. 

απλα κατι περιεργο, 
ενω ειναι συνδεδεμενο το μπουστερ στην dsl, το βλεπω κανονικα απο το cosmote app μου, δεν μπορω να κανω απομακρισμενα ρεσταρτ μεσω του app ουτε ο 13888 μπορουσε να μπει στο μπουστερ ενω το εβλεπε ονλινε. wtf που λενε στο χωριο μου

----------


## dimyok

Ελπιζω να ειναι απο τη μλκια που εκαναν στο δικτυο για το 3 μερο ..... Ολα συνδεονται o bonding server ειναι κατω . Η γνωστη αλητεια τους δηλαδη μολις υπερφορτωσει το δικτυο . Απο τις 12 μεσανυχτα που αναφερεται οτι αρχισαν οι πτώσεις αρχισε το promotion τους "απεριοριστα"
Καντε και μια αναφορα στα social τι κανουν εκει τους ποναει ολο διαφημιση ειναι .

----------


## DrB

Παιδιά απλως να πω πως δεν νομίζω πως το τελευταίο πρόβλημα συνδέεται με την VDSL/ADSL και κατά ποσο την εχει κάποιος συνδεμένη. Όπως είπα πιο πανω εγω εχω (και παντα ειχα) την VDSL συνδεμένη και εχω το ιδιο πρόβλημα.

Νομίζω το clue του προβλήματος ειναι στο error message …

Error message:
NoHybridAccessSupportforSIMCardandPPPAccessData

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδιά απλως να πω πως δεν νομίζω πως το τελευταίο πρόβλημα συνδέεται με την VDSL/ADSL και κατά ποσο την εχει κάποιος συνδεμένη. Όπως είπα πιο πανω εγω εχω (και παντα ειχα) την VDSL συνδεμένη και εχω το ιδιο πρόβλημα.
> 
> Νομίζω το clue του προβλήματος ειναι στο error message …
> 
> Error message:
> NoHybridAccessSupportforSIMCardandPPPAccessData


Να συμπληρώσω πως εάν το δικτιο κινητής δεν δουλεύει τότε και ο bonding server δεν δουλεύει συνήθως. Ειναι η κινητή συνδεση που κανει την αρχική συνδεση στον bonding server.

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδιά απλως να πω πως δεν νομίζω πως το τελευταίο πρόβλημα συνδέεται με την VDSL/ADSL και κατά ποσο την εχει κάποιος συνδεμένη. Όπως είπα πιο πανω εγω εχω (και παντα ειχα) την VDSL συνδεμένη και εχω το ιδιο πρόβλημα.
> 
> Νομίζω το clue του προβλήματος ειναι στο error message …
> 
> Error message:
> NoHybridAccessSupportforSIMCardandPPPAccessData
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Μόλις έφτιαξε σε μενα !!!!

----------


## striker10

> Παιδιά απλως να πω πως δεν νομίζω πως το τελευταίο πρόβλημα συνδέεται με την VDSL/ADSL και κατά ποσο την εχει κάποιος συνδεμένη. Όπως είπα πιο πανω εγω εχω (και παντα ειχα) την VDSL συνδεμένη και εχω το ιδιο πρόβλημα.
> 
> Νομίζω το clue του προβλήματος ειναι στο error message …
> 
> Error message:
> NoHybridAccessSupportforSIMCardandPPPAccessData
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




Εννοεις σου εφτιαξε και το 4g δουλευει χωρις την dsl γραμμη πανω?

----------


## DrB

> Εννοεις σου εφτιαξε και το 4g δουλευει χωρις την dsl γραμμη πανω?


Εχω παντα την VDSL επανω. Τωρα απλως το bonding ειναι up και δουλευει όπως και πριν.

----------


## striker10

δε δοκιμαζεις μια ΧΩΡΙς την dsl να δουμε και οι υπολοιποι.

σορρυ αν σε κουραζω απλα δεν ειμαι σπιτι να το δοκιμασω.

----------


## Άρης13

Δουλευει και χωρις την dsl αλλα εγω βλεπω χαμηλές ταχυτητες εδω. Λιγοτερο απο 10Mbit

----------


## statica

> δε δοκιμαζεις μια ΧΩΡΙς την dsl να δουμε και οι υπολοιποι.
> 
> σορρυ αν σε κουραζω απλα δεν ειμαι σπιτι να το δοκιμασω.


Μόλις δοκίμασα, επέστρεψε και η προσβαση στο internet απο σκέτο 4g και στο δικό μου.

----------


## striker10

πολλα ευχαριστω

----------


## dimyok

Φαίνεται να έφτιαξε. Πάλι το bonding ήταν .

----------


## DrB

> δε δοκιμαζεις μια ΧΩΡΙς την dsl να δουμε και οι υπολοιποι.
> 
> σορρυ αν σε κουραζω απλα δεν ειμαι σπιτι να το δοκιμασω.


Ναι δουλευει

----------


## thanasis777

Ελπιζω να δουλευει και εμενα ... δεν ειμαι σπιτι να το δω συμβαινουν συχνα τετοια προβληματα επειδη μονο 1μησι μηνα  εχω την υπηρεσια

----------


## dimyok

2 χρονια ετσι με παει  :Razz:

----------


## thanasis777

Αν ειναι να γινεται μια μερα φετος ενταξεξ την παλευουμε απο το τιποτα

----------


## puntomania

ολα καλα εδώ...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν υπάρχει αλλαγή πολιτικής,μη τα θέλουμε όλα δικά μας.Το ότι έκαναν τα στραβά μάτια είναι άλλο θέμα.
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Είπε κανείς ότι τα θέλουμε όλα δικά μας; Δεν με διάβασες προσεκτικά.. 
Το ερώτημα μου ήταν αν λέει κάπου ότι το booster πρέπει να είναι 24/7 αγκαζέ με την σταθερή όταν βρίσκονται στον ίδιο χώρο..
Η κοινή λογική λέει ότι ακόμα και η dsl να μην είναι επάνω..η κινητή πρέπει να δίνει.. Ξαναλέω..όταν βρίσκονται στον ίδιο χώρο..
Κατά τ'άλλα συμφωνούμε σχετικά με το homezone.. 
Νομίζω ήμουν σαφής στα μηνύματα μου ότι εκτός της δηλωμένης περιοχής ίσως ήταν θέμα τύχης ότι έπαιζε μέχρι τώρα..και ότι κάποια στιγμή ίσως κατέβει ο διακόπτης..

- - - Updated - - -




> Σε αλλο χωρο απο την dsl που ειχε τοποθετηθει το Booster , σημερα διαπιστωσαμε οτι δεν δουλευει πλεον. 
> 
> Βολευε πολυ (ειδικα εμας που ειχαμε καμερες εκει) αλλα θα πρεπει να το παρουμε αποφαση .
> 
> *Εξαλου η λεξη booster απο μονη της δηλωνει οτι "βοηθαει" την γραμμη. Οχι οτι θα δουλευει ανεξαρτητο ή οτι θα δουλευει σαν backup σε περιπτωση βλαβης της χdsl.* 
> 
> Θα καλεσω μετα την cote να δω αν γινεται να το επιστρεψουμε αζημιως.


Δεν έχεις και άδικο σε αυτό που λες.. & Δεν έχει άδικα κ η κοτε υπηρεσία backup internet.. 
Το ότι δούλευε σαν backup το booster ήταν ένα μεγάλο plus.. Και το έλεγαν και οι ίδιοι μάλιστα ότι λειτουργεί η κινητή σε *περίπτωση* βλάβης της σταθερής.. Και εφόσον είναι στον ίδιο χώρο..μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό..
Όταν έχει βλάβη η σταθερή.. σε μερικές περιπτώσεις είναι σαν να μην έρχεται γραμμή στο ρούτερ.. Άρα σαν να μην είναι συνδεδεμένη η σταθερή.. 
Απλά τώρα ίσως το έκαναν να μην δίνει καθόλου η κινητή χωρίς τη dsl..και να ανοίγουν τη κινητή να δίνει μόνη της επιλεκτικά και μόνο σε περίπτωση βλάβης της σταθερής..

- - - Updated - - -




> Σωστά, *όταν έχει την DSL πάνω όλο προβλήματα έβγαζε.*
> 
> Να ρωτήσω, έχεις τσεκαρει σιγουρα οτι δουλευει το bonding οταν βάζεις πανω την DSL? Έχεις ταχύτητες DSL+4G ή μόνο DSL?
> 
> Δυστηχώς δεν μπορώ να συνδέσω άμεσα την DSL στο δικό μου για να κάνω δοκιμές.


Ο καλός bonding server που κάνει τα δικά του..

- - - Updated - - -




> δεν ξερω γιατι εφυγα απο το σπιτι.
> συνδεσα την dsl απλα για να εχουν ιντερνετ οι αλλοι σπιτι, εστω κ αυτο το χαλια.
> ο οτε δεν εχει ιδεα, μου ζητησε να τους καλεσω οταν θα ειμαι στον χωρο παλι για να κανουν δοκιμες. 
> *ο υπαλληλος στο 13888 πρωτη φορα ακουγε για θεματα με το μπουστερ,* δεν νομιζω να ειναι κατι γενικο μου ειπε.


Και καλά.. Ίσως έπεσες σε καινούργιο.. 



> απλα κατι περιεργο, 
> ενω ειναι συνδεδεμενο το μπουστερ στην dsl, το βλεπω κανονικα απο το cosmote app μου, δεν μπορω να κανω απομακρισμενα ρεσταρτ μεσω του app ουτε ο 13888 μπορουσε να μπει στο μπουστερ ενω το εβλεπε ονλινε. wtf που λενε στο χωριο μου


Φαίνεται σαν να τρέχει κάτι με την απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση..το tr-069(cwmp). 
Τι έγινε; Έπεσαν όλα μαζί;  :Whistle: 

- - - Updated - - -




> *Ελπιζω να ειναι απο τη μλκια που εκαναν στο δικτυο για το 3 μερο .....* Ολα συνδεονται o bonding server ειναι κατω . Η γνωστη αλητεια τους δηλαδη μολις υπερφορτωσει το δικτυο . Απο τις 12 μεσανυχτα που αναφερεται οτι αρχισαν οι πτώσεις αρχισε το promotion τους "απεριοριστα"
> Καντε και μια αναφορα στα social τι κανουν εκει τους ποναει ολο διαφημιση ειναι .


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το σκέφτηκα και εγώ αυτό.. Μήπως έγινε τπτ με την προσφορά για data που έδωσαν αυτές τις ημέρες..  :Thinking:  

Εγώ όταν το είχα συνήθως βράδυ έπεφτε το bonding (από μόνο του η αν έκανα ρεστάρτ δεν ανέβαινε ξανά) και έπρεπε να πάει 7-8 το πρωί για να ανέβει ξανά.. Τι στο καλό χειροκίνητα το έκαναν;  Αυτό το πράγμα τις πρωινές ώρες δεν συνέβαινε απ'όσο θυμάμαι..

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδιά απλως να πω πως δεν νομίζω πως το τελευταίο πρόβλημα συνδέεται με την VDSL/ADSL και κατά ποσο την εχει κάποιος συνδεμένη. Όπως είπα πιο πανω εγω εχω (και παντα ειχα) την VDSL συνδεμένη και εχω το ιδιο πρόβλημα.
> 
> Νομίζω το clue του προβλήματος ειναι στο error message …
> 
> Error message:
> NoHybridAccessSupportforSIMCardandPPPAccessData
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Να συμπληρώσω πως εάν το δικτιο κινητής δεν δουλεύει τότε και ο bonding server δεν δουλεύει συνήθως. Ειναι η κινητή συνδεση που κανει την αρχική συνδεση στον bonding server.


Αυτό δείχνει θέμα με την κινητή.. Όπως είπα πίσω εγώ αυτό το μνμ το είδα όταν το έκοψα..

- - - Updated - - -




> Φαίνεται να έφτιαξε. Πάλι το bonding ήταν .


Εμπλέκεται το bonding όταν δεν είναι η σταθερή επάνω; 
Γραφεί bonding up; Δεν θυμάμαι..  :Thinking:  ---> Απαντήθηκε.. 

Απλά ίσως έκαναν τπτ ρυθμίσεις λόγω των ημερών οι άνθρωποι..

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι δουλευει


Τέλος καλό.. Όλα καλά..  :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> ολα καλα εδώ...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Ώστε ανακατεύεται ο bonding server και χωρίς τη dsl ε;.. Τι στο καλό κάνει bonding; 
Από ταχύτητες πως πάει η κινητή μόνη; 
Ps, έχει ip η κοτε από 178; Σε cyta έβλεπα τέτοιες ip νομίζω..

----------


## statica

> Μπράβο ρε συ.. Μόλις θα έψαχνα στα παλιά μου screenshots μιας και δεν το έχω.. Με γλύτωσες από ψάξιμο..  
> Αν και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι.. Υπήρχε αυτή η δυνατότητα στο προηγούμενο fw; 
> Επίσης ιδέα μου είναι η το μενού του ΗΑ35 φέρνει κ λίγο προς ζτε..βλέπε entry;  Κινέζικα θα μου πεις..


Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα με την αλλαγή του DNS - χτες λόγω του προβλήματος δεν έδωσα πολύ σημασία αλλα σήμερα αφού λύθηκε το πρόβλημα το κοίταξα καλύτερα:

Επιμένω οτι ο DNS που συνδέετε ο router δεν αλλάζει (ίσως λόγο του bonding? δεν θα μπορούσε άλλος DNS να υποστηρίξει λογικά το hybrid) και τουλάχιστον είμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν αλλάζει απο την ρύθμιση του screenshot - εκεί ορίζεται τι DNS θα έχουν οι clients απο τον DHCP και μόνο (και συνήθως αφήνουμε το ίδιο το gateway σαν IP)

----------


## GregoirX23

> Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα με την αλλαγή του DNS - χτες λόγω του προβλήματος δεν έδωσα πολύ σημασία αλλα σήμερα αφού λύθηκε το πρόβλημα το κοίταξα καλύτερα:
> 
> Επιμένω οτι ο DNS που συνδέετε ο router δεν αλλάζει (ίσως λόγο του bonding? δεν θα μπορούσε άλλος DNS να υποστηρίξει λογικά το hybrid) και τουλάχιστον είμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν αλλάζει απο την ρύθμιση του screenshot - εκεί ορίζεται τι DNS θα έχουν οι clients απο τον DHCP και μόνο (και συνήθως αφήνουμε το ίδιο το gateway σαν IP)


Το gateway θεωρώ ότι δεν μας απασχολεί.. 
Τους dns τους άλλαξες για δοκιμή; 
Αν πας εδώ..τι dns σου βγάζει;  :Thinking:  
Από άλλα ρούτερ που έχω δει πάντως..όταν τους αλλάζεις dns..στην καρτέλα wan κρατάει μεν τους dns του isp.. 
Αλλά όπως λες οι clients χρησιμοποιούν τον dns που έχεις ορίσει εσύ στον dhcp του ρούτερ.. Αυτό όμως δεν θέλουμε;

----------


## statica

> Το gateway θεωρώ ότι δεν μας απασχολεί.. 
> Τους dns τους άλλαξες για δοκιμή; 
> Αν πας εδώ..τι dns σου βγάζει;  
> Από άλλα ρούτερ που έχω δει πάντως..όταν τους αλλάζεις dns..στην καρτέλα wan κρατάει μεν τους dns του isp.. 
> Αλλά όπως λες οι clients χρησιμοποιούν τον dns που έχεις ορίσει εσύ στον dhcp του ρούτερ.. Αυτό όμως δεν θέλουμε;


Αυτό που λέω είναι οτι χτές αναφέρθηκε οτι μπορείς να αλλάξεις DNS στον router - όχι για τους clients που υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να το κάνεις (πχ ακομα και καρφωτά)

Στον συγκεκριμμένο, ότι ρυθμίσεις και να κάνεις στον DNS των clients μέσω του dhcp, ο router συνεχίζει και χρησιμοποιεί μόνο του Cosmote - χωρίς νομίζω να υπάρχει τρόπος να το αλλάξεις.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αυτό που λέω είναι οτι χτές αναφέρθηκε οτι μπορείς να αλλάξεις DNS στον router - όχι για τους clients που υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να το κάνεις (πχ ακομα και καρφωτά)
> 
> Στον συγκεκριμμένο, ότι ρυθμίσεις και να κάνεις στον DNS των clients μέσω του dhcp, ο router συνεχίζει και χρησιμοποιεί μόνο του Cosmote - χωρίς νομίζω να υπάρχει τρόπος να το αλλάξεις.


Δλδ τα άλλαξες στο ρούτερ και ακόμα σου βγάζει στη σελίδα που σου είπα dns ote;
Πάντως δεν μιλάμε να πας να βάλεις σε κάθε συσκευή ξεχωριστά dns.. Αυτό είναι άλλη φάση.. 
Αν τώρα τα αλλάζεις στο ρούτερ και δεν τα τηρεί.. Τι να πω.. Νομίζω ότι μου έχει τύχει ξανά σε άλλο ρούτερ τώρα που το σκέφτομαι..δλδ το να τους βάζεις, να γίνεται save και να τους αγνοεί..οπότε ίσως είναι ίδια περίπτωση.. 
Μου έχουν τύχει διάφορες περιπτώσεις ανάλογα τη συσκευή.. Σε μια άλλη είχα αλλάξει dns, τους πήρε, αλλά ανά διαστήματα σταμάταγε να κάνει resolve και ήθελε ρεστάρτ η ξανά save τους dns.. Ενώ με του παρόχου (auto) δεν το έκανε αυτό..

----------


## pier88

> Δλδ τα άλλαξες στο ρούτερ και ακόμα σου βγάζει στη σελίδα που σου είπα dns ote;
> Πάντως δεν μιλάμε να πας να βάλεις σε κάθε συσκευή ξεχωριστά dns.. Αυτό είναι άλλη φάση.. 
> Αν τώρα τα αλλάζεις στο ρούτερ και δεν τα τηρεί.. Τι να πω.. Νομίζω ότι μου έχει τύχει ξανά σε άλλο ρούτερ τώρα που το σκέφτομαι..δλδ το να τους βάζεις, να γίνεται save και να τους αγνοεί..οπότε ίσως είναι ίδια περίπτωση.. 
> Μου έχουν τύχει διάφορες περιπτώσεις ανάλογα τη συσκευή.. Σε μια άλλη είχα αλλάξει dns, τους πήρε, αλλά ανά διαστήματα σταμάταγε να κάνει resolve και ήθελε ρεστάρτ η ξανά save τους dns.. Ενώ με του παρόχου (auto) δεν το έκανε αυτό..


Εμένα μου δίνει αυτό πάντως:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εμένα μου δίνει αυτό πάντως:


Ερώτηση..έχεις καρφώσει τους dns και στη συσκευή(client) που χρησιμοποιείς;

----------


## pier88

> Ερώτηση..έχεις καρφώσει τους dns και στη συσκευή(client) που χρησιμοποιείς;


Μόνο στο ρούτερ.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μόνο στο ρούτερ.


Άρα η αλλαγή dns στο ρούτερ πέτυχε.. :One thumb up: , αφού σου βγάζει cloudflare.. Άλλο τι μπορεί να λέει στο μενού το ρούτερ.. 
Οι dns του isp μπορεί να παραμένουν στο ρούτερ, αλλά ο dhcp χρησιμοποιεί πλέον αυτά που του έδωσες..

----------


## pier88

> Άρα η αλλαγή dns στο ρούτερ πέτυχε.., αφού σου βγάζει cloudflare.. Άλλο τι μπορεί να λέει στο μενού το ρούτερ.. 
> Οι dns του isp μπορεί να παραμένουν στο ρούτερ, αλλά ο dhcp χρησιμοποιεί πλέον αυτά που του έδωσες..


Εδώ είναι οι ρυθμίσεις:

----------


## GregoirX23

Άκυρο..τώρα συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν μίλαγα στον @statica.. Μπερδεύτηκα..  :Embarassed: 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση αφού δουλεύει σε εσένα..σημαίνει ότι γίνεται η αλλαγή..

- - - Updated - - -




> Εδώ είναι οι ρυθμίσεις:
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου τα είχες βάλει και στις πίσω σελίδες..  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

Οπότε.. @statica Περιμένουμε το input σου επί του θέματος..

----------


## pier88

> Άκυρο..τώρα συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν μίλαγα στον statica.. Μπερδεύτηκα.. 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση αφού δουλεύει σε εσένα..σημαίνει ότι γίνεται η αλλαγή..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου τα είχες βάλει και στις πίσω σελίδες.. 
> 
> ...


Τα αφήνω να υπάρχουν αν κάποιος θέλει να αλλάξει dns.

----------


## statica

μάλλον λέμε για άλλο πράγμα.

Εγω λέω οτι δεν έχω βρεί ρύθμιση να αλλάξεις τους DNS πχ στο https://imgur.com/a/18ORxlB

Δεν μιλάω για τους client, που σαφέστατα παίρνουν ότι τους δώσει ο DHCP

----------


## GregoirX23

> μάλλον λέμε για άλλο πράγμα.
> 
> Εγω λέω οτι δεν έχω βρεί ρύθμιση να αλλάξεις τους DNS πχ στο https://imgur.com/a/18ORxlB
> 
> Δεν μιλάω για τους client, που σαφέστατα παίρνουν ότι τους δώσει ο DHCP


Δεν ξέρω αν πατήσεις στο edit μήπως σου βγάλει τις επιλογές που έβαλε ο pier88 πριν.. 
Αυτές τις επιλογές τις βρήκες; Άλλαξες τους dns π.χ σε cloudflare; 
Εάν το έκανες.. Και ακόμα στην φωτό που έβαλες σου δείχνει dns ote 212 και τον άλλο 195, μπορεί έτσι να τα δείχνει αλλά να έχει κρατήσει τον dns που άλλαξες..  

Κάτι ακόμα που τώρα πρόσεξα..γιατί δείχνεις συνεχώς την καρτέλα mobile; Της σταθερής την είδες; Πρώτη πρώτη είναι..   
Στην καρτέλα της κινητής ίσως δεν αλλάζει ο dns..δεν ξέρω..δεν θυμάμαι.. 

Η ουσία πάντως είναι μέσω ποιου dns κάνει resolve ο dhcp τα αιτήματα των clients.. 
Και ξαναρωτώ ακόμα μια φορά..μιας και σκοπός μας είναι να δούμε (εάν άλλαξες dns) αν τον έχει κρατήσει..  
Την σελίδα που σου είπα πριν..και ξαναγράφω πάλι...μπήκες να δεις ποιο dns γράφει;; 

http://www.whatsmydnsserver.com
& Πατάς το κουμπί..

----------


## statica

> Δεν ξέρω αν πατήσεις στο edit μήπως σου βγάλει τις επιλογές που έβαλε ο pier88 πριν.. 
> Αυτές τις επιλογές τις βρήκες; Άλλαξες τους dns π.χ σε cloudflare; 
> Εάν το έκανες.. Και ακόμα στην φωτό που έβαλες σου δείχνει dns ote 212 και τον άλλο 195, μπορεί έτσι να τα δείχνει αλλά να έχει κρατήσει τον dns που άλλαξες..  
> 
> Κάτι ακόμα που τώρα πρόσεξα..γιατί δείχνεις συνεχώς την καρτέλα mobile; Της σταθερής την είδες; Πρώτη πρώτη είναι..   
> Στην καρτέλα της κινητής ίσως δεν αλλάζει ο dns..δεν ξέρω..δεν θυμάμαι.. 
> 
> Η ουσία πάντως είναι μέσω ποιου dns κάνει resolve ο dhcp τα αιτήματα των clients.. 
> Και ξαναρωτώ ακόμα μια φορά..μιας και σκοπός μας είναι να δούμε (εάν άλλαξες dns) αν τον έχει κρατήσει..  
> ...


Cloudflare βγάζει, αφου αυτόν δίνει το DHCP.

Την σταθερή δεν την δείχνω γιατι δεν είναι συνδεδεμένη.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Cloudflare βγάζει, αφου αυτόν δίνει το DHCP.
> 
> Την σταθερή δεν την δείχνω γιατι δεν είναι συνδεδεμένη.


Άρα το θέμα σου ποιο είναι; 
Το γιατί εμφανίζονται ακόμα στο μενού οι dns του οτε στη καρτέλα mobile και το γιατί δεν αλλάζει η ένδειξη; 
Αν ναι..όπως σου είπα και πίσω..έχω πετύχει ρούτερ που ενώ τους αλλάζεις τον dns και αρχίζουν πλέον να τον χρησιμοποιούν, ο dns του isp μένει στην καρτέλα wan, στην προκειμένη (mobile) και γενικά στο ρούτερ. Χωρίς όμως να χρησιμοποιούνται για τη χρήση που κάνεις.. Ίσως να τα χρησιμοποιεί το ρούτερ για τπτ δικά του θέματα.. Επομένως λοιπόν αν αυτό είναι που εννοείς &  προσπαθούμε να λύσουμε τότε πιθανότατα ναι..δεν αλλάζει η ένδειξη.. 

Κάνε μου μια χάρη ακόμα, κάνε expand,edit,drop down η όπως αλλιώς λέγεται τη καρτέλα mobile, και τράβα φωτό να δω κάτι.. 
Και βγάλε μου μία και εσύ το σημείο του dhcp που βάζεις το dns.. Αν γίνεται να φαίνεται όλη η σελίδα.. 
Απλά για να θυμηθώ το μενού λίγο.. Κρύψε όποιες πληροφορίες πρέπει..

----------


## spyros_kalpakis

Μπορώ να βγάλω τη dsl από το router και να είμαι μόνο με το 4g? Θα έχω καλύτερες ταχύτητες συνέχεια?

----------


## pier88

Σήμερα μπήκαν τα 100gb του μήνα αλλά για κάποιο λόγο η ταχύτητα είναι ακόμα κλειδωμένη στο +15!Ότι να ναι!

----------


## Άρης13

Είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα με το 4G ή σε μένα μόνο σέρνεται με 1-4mbps; (Ιωάννινα)

----------


## giogio

Ανεβασα στο link το original firmware του ΗΑ35-10 εχει οδηγιες αλλα ειναι στα κινεζικα.. Επιπλεον θελει και καποιο εξτρα προγραμμα..οποιος εχει ορεξη και γνωση στο αθλημα ας ριξει μια ματια.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/e6jew0...22ARK.zip/file

----------


## dimyok

Στειλτο στους οτετζηδες που μας εχουν κανει beta testers ... αλλα σβησε τα κινεζικα και γραψε οτι ειναι αναβαθμιση απο τη μαμα Deutsche telecoms  :Razz:  Υποψη ειμαστε στη V100R019 αυτο ειναι το πρωτο V100R017

----------


## giogio

> Στειλτο στους οτετζηδες που μας εχουν κανει beta testers ... αλλα σβησε τα κινεζικα και γραψε οτι ειναι αναβαθμιση απο τη μαμα Deutsche telecoms  Υποψη ειμαστε στη V100R019 αυτο ειναι το πρωτο V100R017


Σωστα τα λες αλλα βγαζεις ακρη με αυτους με τιποτα...anyway αν υπηρχε τροπος να περνουσα εστω και το προηγουμενο firmware θα το ειχα κανει ηδη λογω οτι ειναι το original χωρις τα εξτρα της cosmote

----------


## jdrogas

> Σήμερα μπήκαν τα 100gb του μήνα αλλά για κάποιο λόγο η ταχύτητα είναι ακόμα κλειδωμένη στο +15!Ότι να ναι!


Σε μενα συμβαινει αυτο εδω και 10 ημερες......(Καλαματα)
Εχω δωσει βλαβη απο την Πεμπτη......ακομα τιποτα.
Εχω στανταρ 15-17 adsl μαζι με το 4g δεν περναει τα 25.

----------


## pier88

> Σε μενα συμβαινει αυτο εδω και 10 ημερες......(Καλαματα)
> Εχω δωσει βλαβη απο την Πεμπτη......ακομα τιποτα.
> Εχω στανταρ 15-17 adsl μαζι με το 4g δεν περναει τα 25.


Κι εγω δήλωσα βλάβη κι ακόμα τίποτα,παραμένει κλειδωμένη στο +15mbps.

----------


## emskan

Διαβάζοντας τα διάφορα θέματα, τωρινά αλλά και παρελθοντικά, πρέπει να είμαι από τους τυχερούς (φτου μη με ματιάσω! :Biggrin:  ) Μπορεί να φταίει το ότι είμαι σε αραιοκατοικημένη περιοχή και η κεραία δεν είναι πολυφορτωμένη; :Thinking: 

Πάντως και το 4G μόνο του έχω
και το voip μέσω 4G
και σταθερή ταχύτητα πριν και μετά τα 100GB (πριν 35-40, μετά σταθερά 15) με μόλις μια γραμμή σήμα
και γενικά κανένα θέμα όπως είμαι τώρα.

Αυτά βέβαια όταν έχω την adsl ξεχωριστά (που στην περίπτωση μου έτσι το θέλω).

----------


## dimyok

Εδω με μια γραμμή σημα δε πιανει τιποτα . Οποτε πρεπει να παιζει μεγαλο ρολο ο φορτος της περιοχης .

----------


## emskan

Σίγουρα έτσι είναι.

Εδώ που είμαι μπορώ να πάρω σήμα από τρεις κεραίες (Ανατολικά, Δυτικά και Νότια μου βρίσκονται).

Όταν μετακινήσω το ρούτερ προς Δύση π.χ. παίρνει από άλλη κεραία με δύο γραμμές σήμα αλλά download max 18-25.

----------


## Άρης13

Την καρτα sim μπορουμε να την βαλουμε σε κατι τετοιο https://mikrotik.com/product/sxt_lte_kit ωστε να εχουμε καλυτερο σημα μιας και μπορει να μπει εξω σαν συσκευη;

----------


## emskan

Και γιατί όχι το ΗΑ35 σε κάτι τέτοιο;

https://www.skroutz.gr/c/3330/Ilektr...81%CF%84%CE%B1

----------


## puntomania

> Την καρτα sim μπορουμε να την βαλουμε σε κατι τετοιο https://mikrotik.com/product/sxt_lte_kit ωστε να εχουμε καλυτερο σημα μιας και μπορει να μπει εξω σαν συσκευη;


αν γνωρίζεις τα στοιχεία για το τουνελ του bonding server... ναι γίνετε!!!

----------


## Άρης13

> αν γνωρίζεις τα στοιχεία για το τουνελ του bonding server... ναι γίνετε!!!


Χωρις να κανεις bonding λεω, σκετο το 4G.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Χωρις να κανεις bonding λεω, σκετο το 4G.


Και σκέτο 4G να το έχεις, χρειάζεται τον bonding για να δώσει Internet, αυτό έχω καταλάβει και από διάφορες δοκιμές που έχω κάνει.
Ωστόσο νομίζω ότι έχει δοκιμαστεί και στο παρελθόν να μπει η SIM σε άλλο router/κινητό χωρίς αποτέλεσμα όμως...

----------


## puntomania

> Χωρις να κανεις bonding λεω, σκετο το 4G.


όλοι έτσι θα το είχαμε....

- - - Updated - - -

βασικά οταν βάλεις την σιμ σε άλλη συσκευή... συνδέετε στο 4g .... άλλα δε δίνει ιντερνετ....  άμα βάζαμε για gateway την ιπ του bonding... λέτε πάλι να μην έδινε??? δεν το δοκίμασα αυτό....χμμμμμμ

----------


## Άρης13

θα δω μηπως κανω καμια δοκιμη αν και θελει κοψιμο η sim για να μπει σε mikrotik

----------


## GregoirX23

> όλοι έτσι θα το είχαμε....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> βασικά οταν βάλεις την σιμ σε άλλη συσκευή... συνδέετε στο 4g .... άλλα δε δίνει ιντερνετ....  άμα βάζαμε για gateway την ιπ του bonding... λέτε πάλι να μην έδινε??? δεν το δοκίμασα αυτό....χμμμμμμ


Μήπως είναι θέμα apn; Το γνωστό apn internet δεν πιάνει; Τι apn έχει στις ρυθμίσεις το ρούτερ; Hybrid; Αλλιώς ίσως είναι κλειδωμένο στο ΙΜΕΙ η στη mac του ρούτερ..

- - - Updated - - -




> θα δω μηπως κανω καμια δοκιμη αν και θελει κοψιμο η sim για να μπει σε mikrotik


Κόψιμο is a no no.. Δυστυχώς..

----------


## puntomania

οχι δεν ειναι το apn... στην ουσία η cosmote κινητή δίνει στη σιμ αυτή μόνο πρόσβαση (ιντερνετ) στον bonding... για να κάνει το tunnel...

----------


## nikolaos91

Καλησπερα
εχω το εξης θεμα ενω κατεβαζω κανονικα με την συνδιαστικη υπηρεσια πχ απο steam στο playstore μου δινει μονο την ταχυτητα του adsl το ιδιο συμβενει και με τα 4κ βιντεο στο youtube. Αμα ομως βγαλω το καλωδιο παει τερμα 50 με 60 και τα κατεβαζει κανονικα σε προηγουμενες απαντησης διαβασα οτι κανεις μια ρυθμηση στο internet-network security-application filter για να παρει μονο απο το 4g αλλα εμενα δεν μου πιανει. εχετε να προτεινετε καποια λυση?

----------


## halkx

καλησπέρα

θέλω και γω να βάλω την υπηρεσία αφού μετέτρεψα την isdn γραμμή μου σε pstn...σκοπεύω να την χρησιμοποιήσω ξεχωριστά από την vdsl που έχω με άλλο ρουτερ και να τις συνδυάσω και τις δύο σε ένα tp-link load balancing router...θα παίξει κανονικά ή θα έχω προβλήματα?

----------


## puntomania

> καλησπέρα
> 
> θέλω και γω να βάλω την υπηρεσία αφού μετέτρεψα την isdn γραμμή μου σε pstn...σκοπεύω να την χρησιμοποιήσω ξεχωριστά από την vdsl που έχω με άλλο ρουτερ και να τις συνδυάσω και τις δύο σε ένα tp-link load balancing router...θα παίξει κανονικά ή θα έχω προβλήματα?


Μια χαρά θα παίξει...

----------


## halkx

> Μια χαρά θα παίξει...


σ ευχαριστω

για να δουμε μήπως η κοτε αποφασισει να αυξησει τα data και στο home speed booster οπως θα κανει και στα αλλα πακετα κινητης...

----------


## pier88

> Σε μενα συμβαινει αυτο εδω και 10 ημερες......(Καλαματα)
> Εχω δωσει βλαβη απο την Πεμπτη......ακομα τιποτα.
> Εχω στανταρ 15-17 adsl μαζι με το 4g δεν περναει τα 25.


Τελικά στο έφτιαξαν;

----------


## mihalis19

Και να ρωτήσω εγώ τώρα το περίεργο. 
Κάνω speedtest . Εχω  55down 5up
Πάω να ανεβάσω ενα βίντεο στο  youtube και αργει υπερβολικά. Και εκτός από αυτά που κολλαει ΟΛΗ την σύνδεση .  Ακόμα και στο κινητό μου 2μφανιζει δίπλα από το wifi ένα θαυμαστικό. (Αυτό που δείχνει ότι δεν έχει internet) ουσιαστικά έχω internet Απλά είναι υπερβολικά αργό. 

Κάνω και ένα speedtest Και βλέπω πάλι upload 5 Όσο ανεβάζω ταυτόχρονα .  Ουσιαστικά σημαίνει ότι χρησιμοποιεί μόνο το upload του adsl 
Το είχα δει και παλιότερα όμως ποτέ δεν μου γονάτιζε  την σύνδεση?

Τι κάνω??? Πώς θα ξυπνήσω το bonding να παίρνει upload από 4g ?

----------


## halkx

να κάνω και γω μια γρήγορη ερώτηση...έχει σίγουρα απαντηθεί αλλά...209 σελίδες είναι πολλές!!

η υπηρεσία μπαίνει σε isdn γραμμή?

----------


## psyxakias

Διάβασα τις πρώτες 5-6 σελίδες και τις τελευταίες 15 αλλά δεν έχω σχηματίσει γνώμη. Πέρα από κάτι θεματακια στο bonding κατά διαστήματα, αξίζει ως υπηρεσία άμα δεν έχεις vdsl?

----------


## DoSMaN

> Διάβασα τις πρώτες 5-6 σελίδες και τις τελευταίες 15 αλλά δεν έχω σχηματίσει γνώμη. Πέρα από κάτι θεματακια στο bonding κατά διαστήματα, αξίζει ως υπηρεσία άμα δεν έχεις vdsl?


Ίσως αν παίξεις τζόκερ να έχεις πιο σίγουρο να πιάσεις κάτι εκεί...
Είναι τόσοι πολλοί παράγοντες που παίζουν ρόλο πλέον, που πραγματικά ό,τι και να σου πούμε εμείς, δεν έχει νόημα...

Καλύτερα πάρτο, τέσταρέ το να δεις αν σου κάνει και αν όχι σε 14 μερούλες το στέλνεις όπως ήρθε...

----------


## psyxakias

Αυτό θα κάνω αλλά ήλπιζα να ακούσω καμία θετική άποψη. Κρατώ μικρό καλάθι με όσα έχω διαβάσει.  :Laughing:

----------


## striker10

προσοχη, για να εχεις δικαιωμα επιστροφης στισ 14 μερες ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να το παρεις απο τηλ , 13888 , και να στο στειλουν με κουριερ.
αν το παρεις απο καταστημα κ υπογραψεις επι τοπου το συμβολαιο, ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ επιστροφη.

εχω επιστρεψει 3 που πηρα απο το 13888 ευτυχως. το 4ο το κρατησα, αφου αλλαξα πολλα στο σπιτι για να παιξει σωστα

----------


## psyxakias

Ναι το γνωρίζω, σε ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση. Τηλεφωνικά έκανα την αίτηση και θα το παραλάβω με courier. Όταν λες άλλαξες πολλά;

----------


## puntomania

και να θυμάστε... οτι οι 14 μέρες ξεκινάνε απ την ημερομηνία της αίτησης.... και οχι απ την ημερομηνία που θα παραλάβετε το ρουτερ!!!

----------


## halkx

@puntomania

αν θυμάμαι καλά κάποια στιγμή είχες τον tp-link TL-R470T+ με το ρουτερ του μπουστερ μόνο του (χωρίς dsl) για load balancing... σκοπεύω να παραγγείλω και εγώ το μπουστερ και να το βάλω μόνο του στο tp-link μαζί βέβαια με ξεχωριστό ρουτερ για την dsl γραμμή... θα παίξει κανονικά? Γενικά τι πρέπει να προσέξω στο setup αυτό?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## puntomania

> @puntomania
> 
> αν θυμάμαι καλά κάποια στιγμή είχες τον tp-link TL-R470T+ με το ρουτερ του μπουστερ μόνο του (χωρίς dsl) για load balancing... σκοπεύω να παραγγείλω και εγώ το μπουστερ και να το βάλω μόνο του στο tp-link μαζί βέβαια με ξεχωριστό ρουτερ για την dsl γραμμή... θα παίξει κανονικά? Γενικά τι πρέπει να προσέξω στο setup αυτό?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


ναι το είχα κάποια στιγμή έτσι... 3 adsl σκέτες...και στην 4η wan ειχα το μπουστερ... πάλι μόνο του.

τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο...μέσα απ το 470... μπορείς να σετάρεις αν θες πχ ip προορισμού απο που θα βγαίνει... ή για εσωτερική ip...γενικά το 470 εύκολο ειναι...

----------


## halkx

> ναι το είχα κάποια στιγμή έτσι... 3 adsl σκέτες...και στην 4η wan ειχα το μπουστερ... πάλι μόνο του.
> 
> τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο...μέσα απ το 470... μπορείς να σετάρεις αν θες πχ ip προορισμού απο που θα βγαίνει... ή για εσωτερική ip...γενικά το 470 εύκολο ειναι...


σ ευχαριστώ...δούλευε κανονικά το μπουστερ μονο του? Δηλαδή δεν χρειαζόταν να φουλάρει η dsl (που δεν θα έχει κουμπωμένη πάνω του...) για να πάρει μπρος... επίσης (περισσότερο για επιβεβαίωση γιατί μου λέγαν αρλούμπες από το κατάστημα του κοτε...) μετά τα 100 γιγα συνεχίζει να δίνει 15 μόνο του (επιπλέον της άλλης γραμμής που δεν θα είναι κουμπωμένη ούτως ή άλλως πάνω του...)

Σ ευχαριστώ και πάλι...

----------


## statica

Άρχισε πάλι τα δικά του το HA35 - μετά απο 2-3 disconnects το ένα μετά το άλλο, το 4G δείχνει ενεργό και με strong signal (44) αλλα internet γιοκ χωρίς ADSL πάνω του.

Στο log γράφει:
UMTS connection exception:PPP dial fail!

----------


## puntomania

> σ ευχαριστώ...δούλευε κανονικά το μπουστερ μονο του? Δηλαδή δεν χρειαζόταν να φουλάρει η dsl (που δεν θα έχει κουμπωμένη πάνω του...) για να πάρει μπρος... επίσης (περισσότερο για επιβεβαίωση γιατί μου λέγαν αρλούμπες από το κατάστημα του κοτε...) μετά τα 100 γιγα συνεχίζει να δίνει 15 μόνο του (επιπλέον της άλλης γραμμής που δεν θα είναι κουμπωμένη ούτως ή άλλως πάνω του...)
> 
> Σ ευχαριστώ και πάλι...


μια χαρά δουλεύει.....

τι περίμενες να σου πούνε στο κατάστημα δηλαδή?

- - - Updated - - -




> Άρχισε πάλι τα δικά του το HA35 - μετά απο 2-3 disconnects το ένα μετά το άλλο, το 4G δείχνει ενεργό και με strong signal (44) αλλα internet γιοκ χωρίς ADSL πάνω του.
> 
> Στο log γράφει:
> UMTS connection exception:PPP dial fail!


κάποιο θέμα η κεραία?

----------


## dimyok

Οχι ειναι bonding server που κλωτσαει ...

----------


## pier88

Εγώ πάλι παραμένω με κλειδωμένη ταχύτητα ένα 10ήμερο!

----------


## striker10

> Ναι το γνωρίζω, σε ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση. Τηλεφωνικά έκανα την αίτηση και θα το παραλάβω με courier. Όταν λες άλλαξες πολλά;


αλλαξα τα πρωτα 3 γιατι δεν μου δουλευε το tvbox, ειχα πολλα κοληματα που με το speedport δεν αντιμετοπιζα προβλημα.
αλλαξα στο σπιτι πολλα, ανεξαρτητοποιησα το tvbox απο το booster και ειμαι οκ. τις 9 στις 10 μερες δουλευει μια χαρα

----------


## dimyok

Τωρα πεφτει και το σημα και θελει εξωτερικη ... εχετε υποψη καμια φθηνη κεραια ;

----------


## newbye

> Τωρα πεφτει και το σημα και θελει εξωτερικη ... εχετε υποψη καμια φθηνη κεραια ;


Ίσως πάρω και γω κάποια στιγμή, μπας και βελτιωθεί το ping. Ελπίζω να μη σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου.

High Quality Indoor 35dBi SMA Male 4G Antenna
2 PCS B593 5dBi SMA Male 4G LTE Router Antenna

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ίσως πάρω και γω κάποια στιγμή, μπας και βελτιωθεί το ping. Ελπίζω να μη σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου.
> 
> High Quality Indoor 35dBi SMA Male 4G Antenna
> 2 PCS B593 5dBi SMA Male 4G LTE Router Antenna


Τις 2 μικρές εσωτερικές τις παίρνεις κ από ebay με 3,κάτι ευρώ.. Αλλά μη περιμένεις θαύματα από αυτές.. Καλύτερα η άλλη νομίζω..

----------


## Mesazon

Νομίζω το 35dbi είναι υπερβολικό θα έλεγα! Ακόμα, μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να κοίταγες για κάποια κεραία εξωτερικού χώρου?
Εγώ πήρα της mikrotik αυτή
Μόλις την συνδέσω θα γράψω περισσότερα και αν είδα διαφορές στο σήμα και στην ταχύτητα.

----------


## pier88

> Νομίζω το 35dbi είναι υπερβολικό θα έλεγα! Ακόμα, μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να κοίταγες για κάποια κεραία εξωτερικού χώρου?
> Εγώ πήρα της mikrotik αυτή
> Μόλις την συνδέσω θα γράψω περισσότερα και αν είδα διαφορές στο σήμα και στην ταχύτητα.


Όταν λένε οι κινέζοι 35dbi σημαίνει 3.5dbi στην καλύτερη περίπτωση.
Ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση αυτή που δείχνεις,δεν την είχα υπόψη μου,έρχεται με καλώδια μαζί;Περιμένω τις εντυπώσεις σου.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Νομίζω το 35dbi είναι υπερβολικό θα έλεγα! Ακόμα, μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να κοίταγες για κάποια κεραία εξωτερικού χώρου?
> Εγώ πήρα της mikrotik αυτή
> Μόλις την συνδέσω θα γράψω περισσότερα και αν είδα διαφορές στο σήμα και στην ταχύτητα.


Όντως φαίνεται σοβαρή κεραία.. Και προσιτή στη τιμή..~20ε. 
Ούτε εγώ την είχα πάρει πρέφα..αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έψαξα και για επώνυμη.. 
Τα 5dbi είναι αρκετά γενικά;  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Όταν λένε οι κινέζοι 35dbi σημαίνει 3.5dbi *στην καλύτερη περίπτωση*.
> Ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση αυτή που δείχνεις,δεν την είχα υπόψη μου,έρχεται με καλώδια μαζί;Περιμένω τις εντυπώσεις σου.


Indeed..  :Whistle: 

Ps, απ'ότι φαίνεται τα καλώδια πάνε έξτρα..πες σε κόστος πρπ να δώσεις άλλη μια κεραία..
Αλλά θα πάρεις σοβαρά πράγματα..υποθέτω.. 
https://mikrotik.com/product/smasma
https://www.mikrotik-store.eu/en/smasma
https://www.hellasdigital.gr/network...ma-male-cable/
https://www.hellasdigital.gr/network...ma-male-cable/
https://www.hellasdigital.gr/network...ma-male-cable/

----------


## tomkar1808

Γεια σας
Μια ερώτηση προς συγκεκριμένα μέλη που :
1) Είναι συνδρομητές Netflix 
2) Εχουν adsl με ταχύτητα περί τα 5gbps
Μετά την κατανάλωση των 100gb και έχοντας από κει και μετά ταχύτητα περί τα 18-20 mbps (δλδ 15+5adsl),  βλέπετε το περιοχέμενου του netflix σε ανάλυση 4k; 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## griniaris

> Γεια σας
> Μια ερώτηση προς συγκεκριμένα μέλη που :
> 1) Είναι συνδρομητές Netflix 
> 2) Εχουν adsl με ταχύτητα περί τα* 5gbps*
> Μετά την κατανάλωση των 100gb και έχοντας από κει και μετά ταχύτητα περί τα 18-20 mbps (δλδ 15+5adsl),  βλέπετε το περιοχέμενου του netflix σε ανάλυση 4k; 
> Ευχαριστώ


Προφανως εννοεις 5Mbps γιατι τα 5gbps ουτε με ftth δεν υπαρχουν.

Παντως για netflix τα ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΟΜΕΝΑ ειναι :

  3,0 Mbps - Προτεινόμενη ταχύτητα για ποιότητα SD
  5,0 Mbps - Προτεινόμενη ταχύτητα για ποιότητα HD
25,0 Mbps - Προτεινόμενη ταχύτητα για ποιότητα Ultra HD

----------


## Mesazon

Από hellasdigital πήρα την κεραία και τα συγκεκριμένα καλώδια στα 5m. Έχουν πάχος σαν ένα καλώδιο ΕΤΗ STP6A (δεν είναι δλδ λεπτά σαν τα κινέζικα στο ebay).
Νομίζω αν εξωτερικά και εκεί που θα τοποθετηθεί η κεραία το σήμα είναι οκ τα 5dbi είναι αρκετά, εφόσον εκεί που είναι το router δεν έχει καλό 4G σήμα.
Αν τώρα, ακόμα και έξω, δεν υπάρχει καλό σήμα θα πρέπει να πάει κάποιος σε κατευθυντική κεραία προς το σημείο που είναι οι κεραίες τις κινητής. Τέτοιες κεραίες από ότι είδα έχουν πάνω από 100 ευρώ.

----------


## striker10

> Γεια σας
> Μια ερώτηση προς συγκεκριμένα μέλη που :
> 1) Είναι συνδρομητές Netflix 
> 2) Εχουν adsl με ταχύτητα περί τα 5gbps
> Μετά την κατανάλωση των 100gb και έχοντας από κει και μετά ταχύτητα περί τα 18-20 mbps (δλδ 15+5adsl),  βλέπετε το περιοχέμενου του netflix σε ανάλυση 4k; 
> Ευχαριστώ


εχω adsl 4mbps και βλεπω μια χαρα netflix 
4k δεν ειμαι σιγοθρος, δεν εχω πειραξει ποτε τιποτα στην αναλυση, αλλα 1080 βλεπω μια χαρα ειτε με μπουστερ , ειτε χωρις.

εχε υποψη σου οτι αν εχεις 5 ταχυτητα, με το μπουστερ η ταχυτητα της σταθερης θα ειναι περιπου 4 και μετα θα μπαινει το μπουστερ. παντως προβλημα με το νετφιξ δεν ειχα ποτε, οπως ειχα στο tvbox για παραδειγμα

----------


## tomkar1808

> εχω adsl 4mbps και βλεπω μια χαρα netflix 
> 4k δεν ειμαι σιγοθρος, δεν εχω πειραξει ποτε τιποτα στην αναλυση, αλλα 1080 βλεπω μια χαρα ειτε με μπουστερ , ειτε χωρις.
> 
> εχε υποψη σου οτι αν εχεις 5 ταχυτητα, με το μπουστερ η ταχυτητα της σταθερης θα ειναι περιπου 4 και μετα θα μπαινει το μπουστερ. παντως προβλημα με το νετφιξ δεν ειχα ποτε, οπως ειχα στο tvbox για παραδειγμα


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Και εγώ σήμερα (είμαι με απλή γραμμή adsl με ταχύτητα περί τα 4-5 mbps) βλέπω netflix στα 1080p απροβλημάτιστα, όπως και apple tv. 
Απλά σκέφτομαι τη μετάβαση στο homebooster μήπως και καταφέρω να δώ περιεχόμενο σε UHD

----------


## Mesazon

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος που έχει περάσει το booster σε mikrotik ή σε άλλο router, να μας γράψει έναν σύντομο οδηγό τι σετάρισμα θέλει το booster είτε το δουλεύει μόνο 4G, είτε το δουλεύει και με dsl γραμμή??

----------


## macro

Αναλογως πως θες να παιξει. Με το πιο απλο τροπο κανενα σεταρισμα δε τρεχει και το ΜΤ μπαινει απο πισω απο το booster.

----------


## Mesazon

> Αναλογως πως θες να παιξει. Με το πιο απλο τροπο κανενα σεταρισμα δε τρεχει και το ΜΤ μπαινει απο πισω απο το booster.


Θα ήθελα όλη την διαχείριση να την έχει το mikrotik, να περνάνε όλα από το booster πόρτες internet κτλ κτλ και συγκεκριμένα από 4G χωρίς voice.

----------


## macro

Την διαχειριση θα την εχουν και τα 2 μιας και θα δουλευουν σα ρουτερς και τα 2. Μπορεις ακομη τη dsl να τη ριξεις σε αλλο ρουτερ που θα το οδηγεις σε αλλη θυρα στο ΜΤ και να σεταρεις LB. Θα εχεις διπλο ΝΑΤ και θα χρειαστεις διπλο PF για οσες πορτες θες.  Η τελικη διαχειριση θα ειναι στο ΜΤ .


Ολα αυτα ειναι δοκιμασμενα πολλακις και δουλευουν καλα.

----------


## Mesazon

Για να αποφύγω το διπλό NAΤ, υπάρχει επιλογή bridge στο booster? Να γίνει Pass through και να ενεργοποιήσω DMZ για όλες τις πόρτες?? Μόνο το 4G με ενδιαφέρει να το πάρω από το booster και να το ρίξω σε ένα mikrotik.

----------


## puntomania

> Την διαχειριση θα την εχουν και τα 2 μιας και θα δουλευουν σα ρουτερς και τα 2. Μπορεις ακομη τη dsl να τη ριξεις σε αλλο ρουτερ που θα το οδηγεις σε αλλη θυρα στο ΜΤ και να σεταρεις LB. Θα εχεις διπλο ΝΑΤ και θα χρειαστεις διπλο PF για οσες πορτες θες.  Η τελικη διαχειριση θα ειναι στο ΜΤ .
> 
> 
> Ολα αυτα ειναι δοκιμασμενα πολλακις και δουλευουν καλα.


αμα κάνει dmz στα 1α ρουτερ.... προς το μικροτικ... μετά μονο στο μικροτικ θα θέλει PF

----------


## macro

Ας το κανει και ετσι..... και με διπλο ΝΑΤ ομως δε τρεχει καστανο.

----------


## puntomania

> Ας το κανει και ετσι..... και με διπλο ΝΑΤ ομως δε τρεχει καστανο.


και εγώ που το έχω έτσι... μια χαρά παίζει...

----------


## emskan

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Και εγώ σήμερα (είμαι με απλή γραμμή adsl με ταχύτητα περί τα 4-5 mbps) βλέπω netflix στα 1080p απροβλημάτιστα, όπως και apple tv. 
> Απλά σκέφτομαι τη μετάβαση στο homebooster μήπως και καταφέρω να δώ περιεχόμενο σε UHD


Το speedbooster παίζει μια χαρά με το netflix αλλά το netflix δεν έχει και πολύ περιεχόμενο σε 4K και μάλιστα σε καλό bitrate. Αυτό που θα δεις σίγουρα είναι η αύξηση του bitrate στο 1080p, θα παίζει στα 5-6,5 mpps ανάλογα την ταινία. Έχω δει ταινία 4Κ με 12mpps αλλά πλέον δεν έχω το netflix για να σου πω με σιγουριά. Πάντως μην περιμένεις να δεις 4Κ με 30mpps bitrate, όχι τόσο λόγο booster αλλά κυρίως λόγω netflix.
Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## dimyok

Εδω κανει κολληματα στο youtube 1440p πως του λες οτι θα παίζει μια χαρά ..... Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να βλεπει ομαλα 4K

----------


## emskan

Τι να πω είναι άλλο ένα "αν σου κάτσει..." του booster;
Πάντως στα παραπάνω δεν αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα εγώ (youtube και netflix όταν είχα).
Δεν ξερω αν φταίει που δεν έχω πάνω την adsl.

----------


## newbye

> Εδω κανει κολληματα στο youtube 1440p πως του λες οτι θα παίζει μια χαρά ..... Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να βλεπει ομαλα 4K


Από περιέργεια τι ping έχεις μόνο στο 4G, και σε τι απόσταση είναι η κεραία από σένα;

----------


## dimyok

Δε ξερω πως το μετρας στο speedtest μου ειχε 80-110 ms .  Εντωμεταξυ αρχισαν να πεφτουν παλι τα bonding με το NoHybridAccessSupportforSIMCardandPPPAccessData
Μηπως να κανω rollback στο προηγουμενο firmware - τι θελαμε νεα ....

----------


## jdrogas

- - - Updated - - -




> Τελικά στο έφτιαξαν;



Οχι τα ιδια ακομα.....
Το θεμα ειναι παω να κατεβασω ενα βιντεο και κολλανε ολα....δεν ανοιγει σελιδα
Τωρα που μιλαμε στο bonding tunnel ειναι ολα κατω και δεν δειχνει καν σημα 4g.
Xθες τους επαιρνα τηλεφωνο 32 λεπτα αναμονη μεχρι που επεσε η γραμμη.
Ολες τις ημερες δουλευει σαν να ειναι κλειδωμενο ενω εχω διαθεσιμα gb.

----------


## pier88

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Οχι τα ιδια ακομα.....
> Το θεμα ειναι παω να κατεβασω ενα βιντεο και κολλανε ολα....δεν ανοιγει σελιδα
> Τωρα που μιλαμε στο bonding tunnel ειναι ολα κατω και δεν δειχνει καν σημα 4g.
> Xθες τους επαιρνα τηλεφωνο 32 λεπτα αναμονη μεχρι που επεσε η γραμμη.
> Ολες τις ημερες δουλευει σαν να ειναι κλειδωμενο ενω εχω διαθεσιμα gb.


Εμένα το έφτιαξαν τα μεσάνυχτα μετά από 15 μέρες αναμονή.

----------


## newbye

Από χθες 15/12 ενεργοποιήθηκε πάλι το System Logs. Το firmware παραμένει το ίδιο!

----------


## pier88

Κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει με τις κεραίες της κινητής,εδώ σε μένα το booster απο 52 σήμα έχει πέσει στο 39!Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι γίνεται.

----------


## dimyok

Εκαναν "αναβαθμιση λογισμικου" που ριχνει το σημα στο μισο σε ολους τους πυργους στην επικρατεια - αναλογα με το φορτο ; υπαρχουν αρθρα οτι και παρα πολλοι δεν εχουν καθολου data στα κινητα . Η ταχυτητα download σε μενα τουλαχιστον φαινεται να  καθοριζεται απο τον bonding server . Παντως σιγουρα κατι πειραζουν και πεφτει συνεχεια .

----------


## griniaris

> Εκαναν "αναβαθμιση λογισμικου" που ριχνει το σημα στο μισο σε ολους τους πυργους στην επικρατεια - αναλογα με το φορτο ; υπαρχουν αρθρα οτι και παρα πολλοι δεν εχουν καθολου data στα κινητα


Δεν ξερω αν εχει σχεση.... 

Το σαββατο ημουν ΛΟΥΤΡΑΚΙ και  ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟ ολη μερα.  Τα DATA ειχαν σοβαρο προβλημα στο κινητο. 
Διακοπες ακομα και 20 λεπτων και πολλες φορες ειμασταν χωρις ιντερνετ 5λεπτα σερι. και οταν ειχαμε ολα ηταν πολυ αργα σε σημειο timeout καποιες φορες. 

Αναβαθμισεις λογισμικου ? υλικου ? βλαβη?  προβληματα πολλα παντως.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Από χθες 15/12 ενεργοποιήθηκε πάλι το System Logs. Το firmware παραμένει το ίδιο!


Στο log αναφέρεσαι; Το είχαν κρύψει;  :Thinking:

----------


## pier88

Και το κινητό μου έχει γονατίσει,ενω είχα 4g+ σταθερά 3 γραμμές,τώρα απλό 4g 1 γραμμή.Αν το αφήσουν έτσι τους επιστρέφω και το booster και το κινητό,Έλεος.

----------


## GregoirX23

Μήπως κάνουν τπτ δοκιμές με τις μπάντες; Έχετε δεί από κανα app;

----------


## pier88

> Μήπως κάνουν τπτ δοκιμές με τις μπάντες; Έχετε δεί από κανα app;


Δες πως ήταν πριν και πως είναι τώρα:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δες πως ήταν πριν και πως είναι τώρα:


Ίδια μπάντα βλέπω και χαμηλότερη ισχύ σήματος στη δεύτερη φωτό..  :Thinking:

----------


## DoSMaN

Στη σελίδα τους στο Facebook αναφέρουν για το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει και ότι οφείλεται σε προγραμματιστικό λάθος...
(δεν έχω το Link εύκαιρο)

----------


## pier88

> Ίδια μπάντα βλέπω και χαμηλότερη ισχύ σήματος στη δεύτερη φωτό..


30dbm διαφορά δεν είναι απλά χαμηλότερη,είναι καταστροφή.

----------


## GregoirX23

> 30dbm διαφορά δεν είναι απλά χαμηλότερη,είναι καταστροφή.


I know..μετά τα 100 πεθαίνει..

----------


## dimyok

Θυμησε μου το προγραμμα που μετρας ;

----------


## newbye

> Στο log αναφέρεσαι; Το είχαν κρύψει;


Ναι, ενώ υπήρχε το menu η καρτέλα ήταν blank. Τώρα είναι  :One thumb up: !

----------


## pier88

> Θυμησε μου το προγραμμα που μετρας ;


Netmonster

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ναι, ενώ υπήρχε το menu η καρτέλα ήταν blank. Τώρα είναι !


Ελπίζω να ήταν ένα bug ολίγων ημερών..γιατί αν σκέφτονται να αρχίσουν κάτι τέτοια κόλπα, όπως έχει αρχίσει η wind σε μερικά technicolor ρούτερ της που δεν μπορείς να δεις σχεδόν τίποτα για τη γραμμή σου θα είναι μεγάλο μείον..  :Thumb down: 
Αλλά αφού έφτιαξε λες..  :One thumb up:

----------


## psyxakias

Ξεθάβω παλιά posts...



> Δε με ζάλισες καθόλου. Στο μενού του ρούτερ στην καρτέλα Internet έχει στη λίστα 'Bandwidth Control'. Το τικάρεις και από κάτω που λέει Ingress Bandwidth δηλώνεις όριο. Παρόλα αυτά δεν έχω καταφέρει να το κάνω να δουλέψει - ίσως κάτι δεν κάνω καλά.





> Έχει και bandwidth control που δηλώνω όριο ταχύτητας.


Έχετε καταφέρει να δουλέψει το Bandwidth Control; Τι δηλώνετε;

----------


## newbye

> Ξεθάβω παλιά posts...
> 
> 
> Έχετε καταφέρει να δουλέψει το Bandwidth Control; Τι δηλώνετε;


Μπορείς μόνο να ρυθμίσεις Min/Max Upload και τα priorities ανά συσκευή. Η ρύθμιση για το Download στο συγκεκριμένο firmware απλά δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## psyxakias

Δεν με πειράζει ότι δεν ρυθμίζεις download, αλλά τα min/max upload και τα priorities τα έχετε δει να λειτουργούν στη πράξη; Τα ρυθμίζω λίγο-πολύ όπως σε προηγούμενα routers με QoS αλλά δε βλέπω να λειτουργούν. Εννοείται ότι βάζω check και στο bandwidth control.

Παράδειγμα 1: του βάζω το PC (με την MAC του) να έχει όριο στα 100 kbit/s upload και ανεβάζω σε FTP με 4-5 mbps, σαν να μην το λαμβάνει καθόλου υπόψιν.
Παράδειγμα 2: βάζω μια κάμερα με default priority και το PC με highest (με τις MAC τους τα "ταυτοποιώ"), και τα pings του PC ανεβαίνουν όταν γράφει σε cloud η κάμερα (ενώ στο προηγούμενο router -το αγαπημένο του jim_p- όταν επαιζε το QoS με τέτοια ρύθμιση, δεν είχε ιδιαίτερη αύξηση στο ping... μπούκωνα 24/7 το 1 Mbps και δεν είχα spikes στα pings). Μόλις κλείσω κάμερα, τα pings επανέρχονται στα κανονικά τους. Προφανώς έχει διαφορετική συμπεριφορά λόγω 4G αλλά μου δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι είτε βάλω QoS, είτε όχι... δεν έχει διαφορά.

Μόλις βρω λίγο χρόνο θα το ψάξω περαιτέρω και θα επανέλθω με screen-shots με τις ρυθμίσεις μου, γιατί ξέρω ότι τα λέω κάπως γενικόλογα τώρα.

----------


## dimyok

Εχετε παρατηρησει καμια αλλαγη συμπεριφορας τωρα με τα "απεριοριστα" ;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εχετε παρατηρησει καμια αλλαγη συμπεριφορας τωρα με τα "απεριοριστα" ;


Το δίνουν και στο booster αυτό; Η γενικά για κινητά μιλάς; Και την συμπεριφορά στο μπούστερ; 
Δεν έχω..απλά ρωτάω..  :Smile:

----------


## dimyok

Οχι και βασικα εσεις μας κανετε τη ζημια τζαμπατζηδες  :Razz:  Η ερωτηση ειναι για αυτους που εχουν αν θα παρουμε παλι το μακρυτερο λογω μειωσης ταχυτητας απο φορτο δικτυου .

----------


## GregoirX23

> Οχι και βασικα εσεις μας κανετε τη ζημια τζαμπατζηδες  Η ερωτηση ειναι για αυτους που εχουν αν θα παρουμε παλι το μακρυτερο λογω μειωσης ταχυτητας απο φορτο δικτυου .


Όταν υπάρχουν προσφορές έτσι είναι..τι να κάνεις.. Τώρα το αν γεμίζουν τα δίκτυα είναι άλλο θέμα.. 
Από την άλλη με τα πακέτα(όγκος) και τις τιμές που υπάρχουν γενικά.. Πόσο φόρτο να προκαλέσεις..φεύγουν τα δεδομένα με το 4g εντελώς για πλάκα..

----------


## dimyok

> Δες πως ήταν πριν και πως είναι τώρα:


Εμενα λεει 
RSSI -83dBm
RSRP - 117 dBm
RSRQ -14 dB
SNR 5 DB            Μακρια και πολυ χαλια ;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εμενα λεει 
> *RSSI -83dBm
> RSRP - 117 dBm*
> *RSRQ -14 dB
> *SNR 5 DB            Μακρια και πολυ χαλια ;


Άκυρο... 
RSRP - 117 dBm..το μπέρδεψα (το νόμιζα αλλιώς)..δυστυχώς φαίνεται να είναι στο περίπου όπως είπες.. 


> Μακρια και πολυ χαλια..


Γενικά..όσο μικρότερα αυτά τα νούμερα, τόσο καλύτερα.. Θα το βλέπεις κ από τις μπάρες λογικά.. Δείχνεις οριακά νομίζω.. 
https://www.google.gr/search?client=...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
https://www.google.gr/search?client=...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
https://wiki.teltonika.lt/view/RSRP_and_RSRQ

----------


## pier88

> Οχι και βασικα εσεις μας κανετε τη ζημια τζαμπατζηδες  Η ερωτηση ειναι για αυτους που εχουν αν θα παρουμε παλι το μακρυτερο λογω μειωσης ταχυτητας απο φορτο δικτυου .


Η δική μου ταχύτητα πάντως έχει μειωθεί στο μισό κι επανέρχεται μετά τις 2 τη νύχτα.

----------


## NinjaMiltos

> Δεν με πειράζει ότι δεν ρυθμίζεις download, αλλά τα min/max upload και τα priorities τα έχετε δει να λειτουργούν στη πράξη; Τα ρυθμίζω λίγο-πολύ όπως σε προηγούμενα routers με QoS αλλά δε βλέπω να λειτουργούν. Εννοείται ότι βάζω check και στο bandwidth control.
> 
> Παράδειγμα 1: του βάζω το PC (με την MAC του) να έχει όριο στα 100 kbit/s upload και ανεβάζω σε FTP με 4-5 mbps, σαν να μην το λαμβάνει καθόλου υπόψιν.
> Παράδειγμα 2: βάζω μια κάμερα με default priority και το PC με highest (με τις MAC τους τα "ταυτοποιώ"), και τα pings του PC ανεβαίνουν όταν γράφει σε cloud η κάμερα (ενώ στο προηγούμενο router -το αγαπημένο του jim_p- όταν επαιζε το QoS με τέτοια ρύθμιση, δεν είχε ιδιαίτερη αύξηση στο ping... μπούκωνα 24/7 το 1 Mbps και δεν είχα spikes στα pings). Μόλις κλείσω κάμερα, τα pings επανέρχονται στα κανονικά τους. Προφανώς έχει διαφορετική συμπεριφορά λόγω 4G αλλά μου δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι είτε βάλω QoS, είτε όχι... δεν έχει διαφορά.
> 
> Μόλις βρω λίγο χρόνο θα το ψάξω περαιτέρω και θα επανέλθω με screen-shots με τις ρυθμίσεις μου, γιατί ξέρω ότι τα λέω κάπως γενικόλογα τώρα.


Βγάλε τη SIM και δες αν δουλεύει το Bandwidth Control μόνο με τη DSL.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δουλεύει μόνο εκεί.

----------


## antonispgs

2 πραγματάκια και από μένα.
- Ισχύει κάτι που μου είπε ένας φίλος μου ότι του είπαν σε κατάστημα κοσμοτε πως αν κάνει νέα σύνδεση speedbooster, ΔΕΝ υπάρχει το όριο των 100GB? Και αν ναι, μπορούμε πληρώνοντας ίσως κάποιο πέναλτυ να το βάλουμε και εμείς που είμαστε με συμβόλαιο;
- Πιστοποιώ ότι το speedbooster δεν είναι συμβατό με τη νέα υπηρεσία cosmote tv over the top. Μου είπαν στο κατάστημα ότι θα παίξει και το πήρα, αλλά δεν. Κατά τα άλλα το κουτί παίζει κανονικά με speedbooster από άλλα apps. Μόνο το cosmote tv app δεν είναι συμβατό. Μεγάλο φάουλ. Σήμερα το επιστρέφω.

----------


## psyxakias

> Εχετε παρατηρησει καμια αλλαγη συμπεριφορας τωρα με τα "απεριοριστα" ;


Μόνο 3 μέρες το έχω και καθημερινά παρατηρώ μείωση ταχύτητας μέσα στην μέρα (ακόμα και πριν ανακοινωθεί το απεριόριστο των εορτών):
+27-28/4-4.5 Mbps μέσα στη μέρα (40-41/5.5 Mbps μαζί με ADSL 14/1)
+50/5 Mbps το βράδυ μετά τις 2 (63-64/6.5 Mbps μαζί με ADSL 14/1)

Αισθητή μείωση αλλά ανεκτή σε επίπεδα VDSL 50αρας... για να δούμε αν θα διατηρηθεί.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Το περίεργο είναι ότι το πρώτο 24ωρο είχα σήμα διαρκώς 42 (strong) και χωρίς να έχω κουνήσει το router (βρίσκεται ψηλά σε σημείο που δε το φτάνω καν)... έπεσε στο 34 (weak) και παραμένει εκεί σταθερά, αλλά δεν είδα διαφορά στην ταχύτητα. Ίσως συνδέθηκε σε άλλη κεραία και σκεφτόμουν μήπως πειραματιστώ και με τίποτα κεραιούλες με SMA βύσμα, αν και διάβασα ανάμεικτες απόψεις.

Γυρίζοντάς το στην ακριβώς αντίθετη κατεύθυνση ανέβηκε πάλι στο 40+. Ολόιδια ταχύτητα όμως με πριν, οπότε ίσως να μην αξίζει να ασχολούμαι με το σήμα. Ένα μικρό hint για όταν κάνετε δοκιμές της βέλτιστης θέσης: το web interface ανανεώνει το σήμα κάθε 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα ενώ πάνω στο router οι γραμμούλες ανά 10+ δευτερολεπτα. Οπότε βολεύει να είσαι με το κινητό στο χέρι όταν το πειράζεις.

- - - Updated - - -




> Βγάλε τη SIM και δες αν δουλεύει το Bandwidth Control μόνο με τη DSL.
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δουλεύει μόνο εκεί.


Ευχαριστώ, θα το δοκιμάσω... ακόμα και αν το εφαρμόζει μόνο στο DSL tunnel με εξυπηρετεί γιατί ουσιαστικά θέλω να "προστατέψω" το 1 Mbps up να μην μπουκώνει εύκολα, όπως έκανα μέχρι τώρα.

- - - Updated - - -

Έχω παρατηρήσει διάφορα θεματάκια, που μάλλον οφείλονται στο router. Θα τα μαζέψω και θα τα γράψω πιο μετά άμα είναι.

----------


## dimyok

Ο οτες βαραει διαλυση απο τεχνικους - εχουν μεινει οι ασχετοι των 300 ευρω που πουλανε λεγοντας οτι να ναι . Σκεψου τους πηρα πρωι 50 λεπτα αναμονη και δε με ξανακαλεσαν ουτε απο τους εταιρικους για τα κινητα - μπουρδελο τελειως ...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ο οτες βαραει διαλυση απο τεχνικους - εχουν μεινει οι ασχετοι των 300 ευρω που πουλανε λεγοντας οτι να ναι . Σκεψου τους πηρα πρωι 50 λεπτα αναμονη και δε με ξανακαλεσαν ουτε απο τους εταιρικους για τα κινητα - μπουρδελο τελειως ...


Και στη wind που έχω μια γραμμή για να τους καταφέρεις να κουνηθούν πρέπει να πάρεις αρκετές φορές.. 
Παλιά σε παίρναν αυτοί όταν είχες θέμα..σχετικά εύκολα.. Τώρα πρέπει να τους πρήξεις στα τηλέφωνα.. 
Παλαιότερα και το sms για την αναγγελία ερχόταν καρφί.. Τώρα μέχρι και αυτό αργεί..  
Και κάτι άλλο που έχω παρατηρήσει..τώρα τελευταία βγάζουν όλο τους σχετικά νέους (όχι μόνο ηλικιακά) τεχνικούς στα τηλέφωνα πρώτα.. Δεν βρίσκεις γνώστη τεχνικό εύκολα.. Άσε που τους κυνηγάνε να εξυπηρετούν γρήγορα πολλούς.. Στην περίπτωση μου βέβαια εξυπηρετήθηκα ανεξαρτήτως διάρκειας κλήσης.. 
Αν και πάντα όλοι οι πάροχοι ήταν +- έτσι.. Όσο πάει ο καιρός ποιος ξέρει τι άλλο θα δούμε.. 
Αυτά είναι τα αρχικά στάδια μιας βλάβης..που καθυστερούν το όλο θα μου πεις.. Δεν μπορώ όμως να πω ότι έχω παράπονο από την ταχύτητα επίλυσης της βλάβης.. Αν και βέβαια περίπτωση με περίπτωση διαφέρει..

----------


## psyxakias

> Ο οτες βαραει διαλυση απο τεχνικους - εχουν μεινει οι ασχετοι των 300 ευρω που πουλανε λεγοντας οτι να ναι . Σκεψου τους πηρα πρωι 50 λεπτα αναμονη και δε με ξανακαλεσαν ουτε απο τους εταιρικους για τα κινητα - μπουρδελο τελειως ...


Είναι λίγο τζόκερ ενώ παλιότερα φημιζόταν ο ΟΤΕ για την υποστήριξη. Πρόσφατες εμπειρίες τον τελευταίο μήνα:
- Βλάβες σταθερού πριν 3 βδομάδες καθημερινή (18:00 απόγευμα): 3λεπτη αναμονη, χρειάστηκαν όμως 7 ημερολογιακές μέρες για να έρθει συνεργείο (!)
- πωλήσεις σε Σάββατο (πρωινή ώρα): ανανέωση συμβολαιου+παραγγελία speedbooster - αναμονή γύρω στα 2 λεπτά, εξυπηρετικότατος ο εργαζόμενος
- πωλήσεις σε καθημερινή (πρωινή ώρα): για να ρωτήσω για το speedbooster, αναμονή γύρω στα 3-4 λεπτά, καλούτσικη εξυπηρέτηση
- τεχνική υποστήριξη πριν 1 εβδομάδα (πρωινή ώρα): αναμονή 15+ λεπτά, έβαλα να με καλέσουν και με πήραν μετά από καμιά ώρα.. ήθελα κάτι για το Fon και η εμπειρία εξυπηρέτησης ήταν μέτρια, τελικά το βρήκα μόνος μου

----------


## dimyok

Αν δεις τα νέα εχουν απεργιες μεχρι το Γεναρη . Οποιος χρειαζεται συνδεση μαντεψε τι θα παρει .... Σε μενα η εμπειρια "εξυπηρετησης" απο το τηλεφωνο ειναι χειριστη . Ασχετοι να λενε το ποιηματακι τους - θα σας συνδέσω με αλλο τμημα - μεταθεση ευθυνων . Οτι κανεις μονος σου με το αυτοματο συστημα - ουτε μια εκτροπη δεν ειχαν βαλει σωστα τα ζωα μιση και σε λαθος αριθμο ...

----------


## macro

2,5 χρονια βλαβη σε εταιρεια που ειμαι μηχανογραφος και απασχολει περι τα 200 ατομα................ δε τη φτιαξανε ποτε και εχω ιντερνετ με πατεντες.

----------


## psyxakias

> Μόνο 3 μέρες το έχω και καθημερινά παρατηρώ μείωση ταχύτητας μέσα στην μέρα (ακόμα και πριν ανακοινωθεί το απεριόριστο των εορτών):
> +27-28/4-4.5 Mbps μέσα στη μέρα (40-41/5.5 Mbps μαζί με ADSL 14/1)
> +50/5 Mbps το βράδυ μετά τις 2 (63-64/6.5 Mbps μαζί με ADSL 14/1)
> 
> Αισθητή μείωση αλλά ανεκτή σε επίπεδα VDSL 50αρας... για να δούμε αν θα διατηρηθεί.


Σήμερα παίζει πιο χαμηλά (από το πρωί):
+22-23/2.5 Mbps, οπότε η τελική εμπειρία είναι κάτι σαν 35/3.5

----------


## pier88

Εσείς που πήρατε κεραίες δεν μας είπατε τις εντυπώσεις σας...

----------


## dimyok

Σκατα εντυπώσεις .... Με 50 db σήμα σέρνεται άμα δε τραβάει ο bonding server . Από εκεί του δίνουν η όχι ταχύτητα

----------


## psyxakias

Όντως ψόφησε σήμερα... έχει πέσει αρκετά η ταχύτητα, σαν +10-15 Mbps  το down, επιπλέον της ADSL. Μερικές φορές και +5 mbps.

----------


## panoc

> Όντως ψόφησε σήμερα... έχει πέσει αρκετά η ταχύτητα, σαν +10-15 Mbps  το down, επιπλέον της ADSL. Μερικές φορές και +5 mbps.


ποιο +10 ? εγω στο down ειμαι λιγοτερο απο τη vdsl,.... με vdsl πιανω 47/4,7 με το booster 27/ 8,7 ..... ΛΟΛ

----------


## psyxakias

> ποιο +10 ? εγω στο down ειμαι λιγοτερο απο τη vdsl,.... με vdsl πιανω 47/4,7 με το booster 27/ 8,7 ..... ΛΟΛ


Μήπως μπουκώνουν τοπικά οι 4G κεραίες; Διότι και με κινητό με cosmote 4G έχω πτώση, άσχετα από bonding/speedbooster δηλαδή.

----------


## GregoirX23

> ποιο +10 ? εγω στο down ειμαι λιγοτερο απο τη vdsl,.... με vdsl πιανω 47/4,7 με το booster 27/ 8,7 ..... ΛΟΛ


Άλλο τα ενσύρματα δίκτυα κ άλλο τα ασύρματα.. 4G και κολοκύθια.. 
Αυτό έχω καταλάβει..
Πάντως παίζει και αυτό..αυτές τις ημέρες.. Μήπως μπούκωσε;

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ πάντως δεν αντιμετωπίζω τέτοιο θέμα (ακόμα)... υπάρχει μείωση αλλά όχι τόσο μεγάλη:

ADSL Sync: 13.8/1 Mbps
19/12/2019 19:35 - Με speedbooster (34.7/5.3 Mbps): https://www.speedtest.net/result/8869917818
19/12/2019 19:37 - Χωρίς speedbooster (11.2/0.8 Mbps): https://www.speedtest.net/result/8869923570

Αυτό εγώ το αποκαλώ +23.5/4.5 Mbps, απλά δεν είναι όπως τα βράδια που χτυπάω πάνω από 60 Mbps σύνολο (+50 λόγω speedbooster δηλαδή).

- - - Updated - - -




> Βγάλε τη SIM και δες αν δουλεύει το Bandwidth Control μόνο με τη DSL.
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δουλεύει μόνο εκεί.


Είχες δίκιο και σε ευχαριστώ.  :One thumb up: 

Δουλεύει άψογα το Bandwidth Control, αρκεί αυτό που θέλω να κάνω prioritize/ratelimit να το βάλω στο Bonding filter list, ώστε να "βγαίνει" μέσω DSL μόνο και όχι bonding.

----------


## macro

Προφανως ολοι εσεις ζειτε Αθηνα, γιατι εμεις στην επαρχια ακομη το τερματιζουμε.

----------


## panoc

> Προφανως ολοι εσεις ζειτε Αθηνα, γιατι εμεις στην επαρχια ακομη το τερματιζουμε.


Εγώ είμαι Πάτρα...

----------


## macro

E δε τη λες και μιρκη πολη.

----------


## jdrogas

> Κι εγω δήλωσα βλάβη κι ακόμα τίποτα,παραμένει κλειδωμένη στο +15mbps.


Εγω εδωσα ξανα τη βλαβη απαιτησα να ερθουν να κοιταξουν το ρουτερ μηπως εχει θεμα.........με εγραψαν στα πα@@@@ια τους κανονικα.Μου εστειλαν ενα μηνυμα οτι εγιναν ολες οι απαραιτητες ενεργειες και μπλα μπλα μπλα.
 Απο χθες επανηλθε η ταχυτητα εκει που πρεπει χωρις να κανω κατι.
Υποθετω οτι μαλλον ηταν κλειδωμενο (οπως τους ειχα πει) σαν να μην ειχε gb (ενω ειχε) και 20 του μηνος που μπαινουν τα νεα 100gb επανηλθε.

----------


## dimyok

Εμενα στις 20 γινεται το reset στα data - αντι αυτου ηρθε μηνυμα οτι εχετε καταναλωσει το 100% στα data - ουτε να χτυπησει η ειδοποιηση στο 80 % ουτε τιποτα . 
Εντωμεταξυ δε δεχομαι κλησεις και στο 1 κινητο ειναι μπλοκαρισμενο και επεσε πολυ βρισιμο για να το δηλωσουν βλαβη ... Αν αποψε δε κανει reset μου εχουν φαει παλι τα 100 gb . Αλλα θα τους γμησω τα αστρα στα κινητα αφου το πανε ετσι θα παιρνω απο κει μεχρι 3 TB για 10 μερες .

----------


## pier88

Πάλι γονάτισε ο Bonding server οπως και πέρυσι τέτοια εποχή αν θυμάστε.Το δικό μου αυτή τη στιγμή δεν πιάνει ούτε την ταχύτητα της adsl.

----------


## dimyok

Νο φακινγκ shit ... Εχουν χαλασει τις ταχυτητες στα 17 max εδω και στα τηλεφωνα λενε οτι ΕΙΧΑΝ ενα προβλημα ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΠΙΚΑ στις 19 αλλα το εφτιαξαν δηθεν ... ελεεινοι ψευτες τοτε ειχε πεσει η μιση ελλαδα

----------


## pier88

> Νο φακινγκ shit ... Εχουν χαλασει τις ταχυτητες στα 17 max εδω και στα τηλεφωνα λενε οτι ΕΙΧΑΝ ενα προβλημα ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΠΙΚΑ στις 19 αλλα το εφτιαξαν δηθεν ... ελεεινοι ψευτες τοτε ειχε πεσει η μιση ελλαδα


Έτσι είναι φίλε @dimyok,έχει βαρέσει διάλυση ο οτε και το βλέπουμε καθημερινά στις υπηρεσίες μας και στην ποιότητά τους.Στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο άλλα τους λες και άλλα γράφουνε,οι βλάβες δεν περνάνε σε δεύτερο επίπεδο και μας δουλεύουν και χάνουμε το χρόνο μας.Έδωσε απεριόριστα data δώρο και δημιούργησε πρόβλημα σε εμάς με το booster και τις σάπιες adsl.

----------


## DoSMaN

Το τηλεφωνικό τους κέντρο έχει βραβευτεί προσφάτως για το καλύτερο call center στην ευρώπη ή κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## pier88

> Το τηλεφωνικό τους κέντρο έχει βραβευτεί προσφάτως για το καλύτερο call center στην ευρώπη ή κάτι τέτοιο...


Και;Στη παρούσα φάση υπολειτουργεί και είναι στελεχωμένο από άσχετους και ανεκπαίδευτους υπαλλήλους,αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.

----------


## dimyok

Απο εισπραχτικες τους εχουν παρει ? Εχουν και μερικους με υφακι που σου επιστρεφουν οτι τους ρωτας . 50 λεπτα εκανα χτες  μετα απο πολυ μπλα μπλα η ασχετη μανδαμ για να δωσω μια βλαβη -  εκανε οτι μπορουσε για να μη τη καταχωρσει . Στο τελος ειπα περιμενω στο κινητο μηνυμα με τον αριθμο καταχωρησης  ...Η υπομονη εχει και ορια ....

----------


## DoSMaN

> Και;Στη παρούσα φάση υπολειτουργεί και είναι στελεχωμένο από άσχετους και ανεκπαίδευτους υπαλλήλους,αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.





> Απο εισπραχτικες τους εχουν παρει ? Εχουν και μερικους με υφακι που σου επιστρεφουν οτι τους ρωτας . 50 λεπτα εκανα χτες  μετα απο πολυ μπλα μπλα η ασχετη μανδαμ για να δωσω μια βλαβη -  εκανε οτι μπορουσε για να μη τη καταχωρσει . Στο τελος ειπα περιμενω στο κινητο μηνυμα με τον αριθμο καταχωρησης  ...Η υπομονη εχει και ορια ....


Να ξέρετε ότι ήταν ειρωνικό το σχόλιό μου... χαχαχα
Συμφωνώ μαζί σας...

Ό,τι τους λένε να λένε, αυτά λένε... μη ξεχνάτε ότι όλοι αυτοί που είναι εκεί, είναι σε 2-3 διαφορετικά κέντρα και κάποιους τους παίρνουν "backup" και για άλλα κέντρα όταν υπάρχει φόρτος με μηδαμινη εκπαίδευση... :/
Δεν φταίνε τα παιδάκια των 300€ πάντως...

----------


## dimyok

Ναι αλλα σου πουλανε και υφακι τσαμπουκα αντι να το δωσουν σε καποιον που ξερει ... Μια χαρα συνεννοούμαι στα αλλα lvl - τους εχουν βαλει να κανουν screening 
 - εδω μου ειπαν να παω να αγορασω αλλη sim απο καταστημα και να τη βάλω να δω αν ... Που να τους μπει εκει που θα πρεπε με τις αλητειες που λενε ..

----------


## GregoirX23

Πάντως έχω και εγώ καταλάβει ότι δεν καταχωρούν εύκολα και άμεσα τις βλάβες όπως παλαιότερα.. Θέλουν πίεση.. Δεν ξέρω αν όντως συμβαίνει, γιατί συμβαίνει..ίσως για να μην αφαιρούν αναλογικά πάγια στις βλάβες; Για λόγους φόρτου; Ποιος ξέρει.. Έγραψα κ πίσω μια ανάλογη γνώμη.. 

Και εκτός αυτού..δεν μπορείς να μιλήσεις εύκολα με γνώστη τεχνικό..να υποθέσω ότι αυτό είναι τα άλλα lvl που λέτε.. Παρά βγάζουν τα παιδιά της εξυπηρέτησης να προσπαθούν να βγάλουν άκρη με τεχνικούς όρους.. 
Σημείωση αναφέρομαι γενικά για τους παρόχους..όχι για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο.. 



Off Topic


		Πρόσφατα είχα πάρει να ζητήσω μείωση σνρ στο 6.. Σε πάροχο που το δίνει εννοείται.. Γιατί το ανέβασαν στο 9 προεπιλογή μετά από ρεσέτ πόρτας.. Καθώς άλλαξε και το προφίλ της γραμμής.. Πριν είχα customized fast/interleaved profile.. Με το ρεσέτ έγινε πλήρως interleaved και με σχετικά μεγάλο depth που αύξησε το συνολικό ping.. Όχι ότι με νοιάζει γιατί δεν παίζω online games.. Η συνολική κατάσταση της συγκεκριμένης γραμμής πάντως είναι πολύ καλή και κοντά στο α.κ.. 

Παλιά ορισμένοι πάροχοι το έκαναν καρφί.. Άλλοι μέσα στην ημέρα η το πολύ σε 2 ώρες.. Άλλοι το πολύ σε 1-2 μέρες.. Και συνήθως πέρναγε καταχώριση σαν βλάβη, άλλο αν δεν ήταν και σου ερχόταν και μήνυμα πότε άνοιξε/έκλεισε η βλάβη = έγινε η αλλαγή.. 

Αυτή τη φορά τηλεφώνησα το είπα κ άρχισα να περιμένω.. ~8 ημέρες μετά χωρίς κανένα μήνυμα κ καμιά ενέργεια..ξαναπαίρνω.. 
Πάλι τα ίδια, το είπα και..υπομονή.. Περιμένω 1-2ημέρες ακόμα.. Δεν άντεξα.. Την τρίτη φορά τους λέω..καλά ρε παιδιά..παλιά το κάνατε μέσα σε 2ώρες..στον ίδιο πάροχο..  Το έχετε δώσει στο τεχνικό; Δεν μου έχει έρθει κάποιο μήνυμα η ενημέρωση..γιατί τόση αναμονή; 

Μισό λεπτό λέει ο υπάλληλος να το δούμε μαζί.. Κάνει κάποιες ρυθμίσεις, τρώει ρεστάρτ το ρούτερ..το σνρ 9 πάλι.. Μου λέει εγώ το βλέπω 6.. 9 του λέω είναι.. Ε αυτό το σκηνικό έγινε 2-3 φορές...μόνο επανεκκινήσεις έκανε αλλά από αλλαγή σνρ η προφίλ νο κουκου.. Προφανώς τους έχουν δώσει τη δυνατότητα να κάνουν μόνο ρεσέτ της πόρτας; Δεν ξέρω.. 
Μισό λεπτό μου λέει πάλι να δω με τι αιτιολογία να το καταχωρήσω να πάει στους αρμόδιους τεχνικούς.. Ε τότε ήρθε το γνωστό μήνυμα της καταχώρισης.. Μέσα σε 2 ώρες είχε γίνει η δουλειά.. 
Και τόσες περίμενα άδικα..μάλλον.....


Τώρα τελευταία συμβαίνει συχνά αυτό το σενάριο να μη καταχωρούν άμεσα την όποια βλάβη.. Δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο σε ένα περιστατικό.. Θέλουν πίεση για να σας έρθει το μήνυμα της καταχώρισης.. Αλλιώς περιμένετε αν και πότε θα σας αναλάβουν.. 

Σόρρυ για το κατεβατό..αλλά νομίζω χρειαζόταν για να βγει νόημα..

----------


## pier88

Από την 1η του μήνα έχω δηλώσει βλάβη στο booster(παρέμενε κλειδωμένη η ταχύτητα μετά από μηνιαία ανανέωση των gb),στις 10 του μήνα ήρθε μήνυμα ότι επιλύθηκε!Δεν είχαν φτιάξει τίποτα και ξαναπαίρνω τηλέφωνο και ξαναδηλώνω τη βλάβη,κάποια στιγμή 3-4 μέρες μετά έφτιαξε μόνο του και αυτοί μέχρι και σήμερα έχουν ανοιχτή τη βλάβη,μου δίνουν δωρεάν gb στο κινητό μου (2 φορές) και το απίθανο είναι ότι ενώ έχω καταναλώσει όλα τα gb η ταχύτητά μου είναι ξεκλείδωτη.Αν αυτό δεν είναι μπάχαλο τότε τι;

----------


## dimyok

H τελευταια μου εχει βγαλει και γλωσσα για αιτημα που δε καταχωρησε ... ναι το κανουν επιτηδες εχουν εντολες να γειωνουν αβερτα .... Η δουλεια τους ειναι να παιζουν το ψυχολογικο παιχνιδι την εξαντλησης μεχρι να τα παρατήσεις . 5 λεπτα καναμε παλια - 2 ωρες τωρα με τις καφετζουδες

----------


## GregoirX23

> H τελευταια μου εχει βγαλει και γλωσσα για αιτημα που δε καταχωρησε ... ναι το κανουν επιτηδες εχουν εντολες να γειωνουν αβερτα .... Η δουλεια τους ειναι να παιζουν το* ψυχολογικο παιχνιδι την εξαντλησης* μεχρι να τα παρατήσεις . 5 λεπτα καναμε παλια - 2 ωρες τωρα με τις καφετζουδες


Αυτό που λες..πιθανότατα..για να βαρεθείς.. Η όπως είπα μπορεί να το κάνουν για να περνάνε οι ημέρες και να γλιτώνουν επιστροφή της αναλογίας του παγίου..αν είναι βλάβη.. Η για περιορισμό φόρτου.. 
Γλώσσες δεν συναντώ συχνά..υφάκι πολύ σπάνια.. Αλλά το συνηθέστερο είναι να κάνουν πως δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι λες..Η να σου απαντάνε διάφορα άλλα..



Off Topic


		Σε άλλο παράδειγμα βλάβης, νεκρό τηλέφωνο pstn χωρίς τάση, ίντερνετ με κουτσουρεμένες ταχύτητες λόγω μονόπολου μάλλον (κομμένο η δεν έκανε επαφή το 1 από τα 2 καλώδια της γραμμής).. Τηλεφώνησα ενημέρωσα και περίμενα... 2ημέρες μετά τίποτα.. Ξαναπαίρνω..και ΤΟΤΕ καταχωρούν τη βλάβη..τότε ήρθε το μήνυμα και άρχισε να κινείται η διαδικασία.. Η επίλυση έγινε *ταχύτατα* θα έλεγα.. Αλλά εγώ πιστώθηκα 2 αντί 4 ημέρες βλάβης..  
Σε άλλο πάροχο αυτά.. 
Το θέμα δεν είναι τόσο η πίστωση.. Είναι το να περιμένεις χωρίς να κινείται το όλο..
Στη περίπτωση αυτή αφορούσε χαλκό του οτε, και παρόλο που συνήθως τραβάνε σε χρόνο αυτές οι περιπτώσεις, όπως είπα επιλύθηκε γρήγορα..μόλις έγινε η καταχώριση.. 
Στο μήνυμα έγραφε ότι θα με επισκεφτεί κ οτετζής.. Βέβαια δεν ήρθε ποτέ.. Αυτό βέβαια είναι άλλο θέμα.. 



*Συμπέρασμα; Να επιμένετε για το μήνυμα της καταχώρισης!*

----------


## newbye

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να υπολογίσουμε πόσο επηρεάζει την ταχύτητα η απόσταση από την κεραία 4G; Η κεραία είναι γύρω στα 250m.

----------


## pier88

> Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να υπολογίσουμε πόσο επηρεάζει την ταχύτητα η απόσταση από την κεραία 4G; Η κεραία είναι γύρω στα 250m.


Αν η κεραία είναι πίτα από κόσμο δεν θα έχεις ταχύτητες,τόσο απλά.

----------


## newbye

> Αν η κεραία είναι πίτα από κόσμο δεν θα έχεις ταχύτητες,τόσο απλά.


Είμαι σε πολύ αραιοκατοικημένη περιοχή, το πρόβλημά μου δεν είναι τόσο οι ταχύτητες όσο το ping (50ms). Μόνο αυτό το διήμερο με την προσφορά των απεριόριστων data έχει πατώσει (έχω δύο νοσοκομεία κοντά και παίρνουν από την ίδια κεραία)  :Whistle: , ευτυχώς το 100ρι πρόλαβα και το κατανάλωσα.

----------


## pier88

> Είμαι σε πολύ αραιοκατοικημένη περιοχή, το πρόβλημά μου δεν είναι τόσο οι ταχύτητες όσο το ping (50ms). Μόνο αυτό το διήμερο με την προσφορά των απεριόριστων data έχει πατώσει (έχω δύο νοσοκομεία κοντά και παίρνουν από την ίδια κεραία) , ευτυχώς το 100ρι πρόλαβα και το κατανάλωσα.


Κι εγώ σε αραιοκατοικημένη είμαι (αγροτική) χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα αλλά την τελευταία εβδομάδα σέρνεται.Κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας πιάνω adsl+5mbps στην καλύτερη και μετά τα μεσάνυχτα adsl+60mbps.Αρα η είναι πίτα η κεραία η έχουν κόφτη στο booster.

----------


## dimyok

Εχουν κοφτη στο booster ....Εχω 50 strong σημα που φτανει τα 80 mbps χωρις το κοφτη . Απο το bonding server πρεπει να γινεται

----------


## pier88

> Εχουν κοφτη στο booster ....Εχω 50 strong σημα που φτανει τα 80 mbps χωρις το κοφτη . Απο το bonding server πρεπει να γινεται


Ναι αλλά αυτό είναι παράνομο,ανήθικο η ότι άλλο θέλετε,εμείς πληρώνουμε συμβόλαια και μας βάζει κοφτη γιά να δώσει δωρεάν data σε όλους τους άλλους;Κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε,χρειάζεται αντίδραση.

----------


## newbye

Κάτι άσχετο σχετικό, έχω 4 εταιρικές SIM από το 2010, ενεργοποιώ το Mobile Data, αλλά πουθενά δεν βλέπω σήμα 3G/4G (Iphone 7). Είναι τόσο παλιές που πρέπει να πάω σε κατάστημα να τις αλλάξω;

----------


## pier88

Έχει άλλος πρόβλημα με bonding server η είμαι μόνο εγώ;Αναγκάστηκα να κλείσω το 4g γιατί μου κόβει την adsl.

----------


## emskan

Και εγώ αραιοκατοικημένη (αγροτική) περιοχή και δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κανένα θέμα με μείωση ταχύτητας. Η κεραία μάλιστα βρίσκεται σε απόσταση πάνω από 2χλμ (χωρίς όμως εμπόδια) και το σήμα μου κυμαίνεται από 29-34 (μία γραμμή). 
Μ.Ο. ταχύτητας περί τα 38Mpps (+/-5) από την αρχή που το έβαλα. 
Διάφορα προβλήματα είχα μόνο όταν είχα πάνω και την adsl.

----------


## pier88

Και μέσα σε όλα αυτά "'επεσε" και η κεραία της κινητής!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Κάτι άσχετο σχετικό, έχω 4 εταιρικές SIM από το 2010, ενεργοποιώ το Mobile Data, αλλά πουθενά δεν βλέπω σήμα 3G/4G (Iphone 7). Είναι τόσο παλιές που πρέπει να πάω σε κατάστημα να τις αλλάξω;


Είχα και εγώ παλιές sim, κυριολεκτικά παλιές πριν του 2010 νομίζω.. Όλες παίζανε σε 3g αλλά όχι σε 4g έβγαζε limited service χωρίς σήμα ενώ είχε ενεργοποιηθεί το 4g σε ένα πάροχο και σε άλλο πάροχο δεν γινόταν να ενεργοποιηθεί επειδή ήταν παλιά η κάρτα.. Αναγκαστικά τις άλλαξα..μετά όλα οκ.. Μόνη εξαίρεση μια κάρτα σχετικά πιο πρόσφατη αλλά πάλι παλιά που έγραφε επάνω 3g αυτή για κάποιο λόγο πιάνει 4g.. 
Οι πάροχοι νομίζω γράφουν ότι αν η κάρτα δεν παίζει σε 4g και είναι πάνω από 5 έτη θέλει αλλαγή. 
Αλήθεια έχετε δει πόσο έχουν πάει την αλλαγή sim; 7-8ε αν έχουν το Θεό τους.. Στα συμβόλαια πάντως νομίζω δεν τις χρεώνουν..

----------


## dimyok

Στο business cost control μου ζητανε 10 ευρω τη triple sim x 3 και 15 τη dual ! . Ποσο κανει κανονικα ;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Στο business cost control μου ζητανε 10 ευρω τη triple sim x 3 και 15 τη dual ! . Ποσο κανει κανονικα ;


Για τη dual κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι τόσο είναι.. 
Για αυτή που σπάει στα 3 σε βοντα έδωσα 7ε.. 
Στη κοτε που ρώτησα γενικά κ αόριστα μου είπαν 7,90 νομίζω; Αλλά δεν διευκρίνισα ποια sim.. 
Σε wind πριν λίγο καιρό δεν έδωσα κάτι.. 
Στα συμβόλαια πάντως που ρώτησα οι περισσότεροι μου έλεγαν κάτι για δωρεάν αντικατάσταση, τώρα να έχει και εδώ κάποιο ίσως μικρότερο ή ίδιο κόστος; Δεν ξέρω..

----------


## dimyok

Οταν παρουν αυριο για ανανεωση απο το 2106292000 - εισπρακτικη συνεργατης τους που κανει τις ανανεωσεις τωρα !!! -  θα τους πω που να βαλουν τα "προνομια" - αυξηση 70 % στο παγιο που γυρεύουνε Μαλλον παω για μεταφορα 3 τηλεφωνα σε Q η οποιαδηποτε εχει κλησεις αναμεσα στα 3 .  Στα κινητα εχει τωρα 100 mbps download ενω το booster παραμενει κλειδωμενο + μου εφαγαν το data reset του μηνα ....

----------


## newbye

> Είχα και εγώ παλιές sim, κυριολεκτικά παλιές πριν του 2010 νομίζω.. Όλες παίζανε σε 3g αλλά όχι σε 4g έβγαζε limited service χωρίς σήμα ενώ είχε ενεργοποιηθεί το 4g σε ένα πάροχο και σε άλλο πάροχο δεν γινόταν να ενεργοποιηθεί επειδή ήταν παλιά η κάρτα.. Αναγκαστικά τις άλλαξα..μετά όλα οκ.. Μόνη εξαίρεση μια κάρτα σχετικά πιο πρόσφατη αλλά πάλι παλιά που έγραφε επάνω 3g αυτή για κάποιο λόγο πιάνει 4g.. 
> Οι πάροχοι νομίζω γράφουν ότι αν η κάρτα δεν παίζει σε 4g και είναι πάνω από 5 έτη θέλει αλλαγή. 
> Αλήθεια έχετε δει πόσο έχουν πάει την αλλαγή sim; 7-8ε αν έχουν το Θεό τους.. Στα συμβόλαια πάντως νομίζω δεν τις χρεώνουν..


Ευχαριστώ πολύ, αν τις χρεώσουν τόσο θα ζητήσω απόδειξη ή τιμολόγιο...

----------


## dimyok

Πες και ποσο θα σου ζητησουν γιατι σε μενα ο καθενας λεει αλλο ...

----------


## sdikr

https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmoete/g...3-181f12ac3db5  στο Ειδικές Περιπτώσεις Χρέωσης





> Αντικατάσταση Κάρτας SIM
> 
> 7,9€

----------


## newbye

> Πες και ποσο θα σου ζητησουν γιατι σε μενα ο καθενας λεει αλλο ...


ok, έχουμε τα αναλογικά πάγια, που πας πέφτουν οι τρίχες με κάθε αλλαγή συμβολαίου, τώρα έχουμε και το κόστος των SIM, κάτι ανάλογο με τις "χρεωστικές" των τραπεζών.

----------


## dimyok

Μηνυμα καταχωρησης βλαβης δεν μου εχει ερθει ακομα και η ταχυτητα επεσε και αλλο στα 10mbps  ... Αυτοι μας δουλευουν φιλε Pier ....
Παρε ταχυτητες για διαφημιση https://www.speedtest.net/result/8881064774 - Οσο νυχτωνει το τετοιο μεγαλωνει ....

----------


## newbye

> https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmoete/g...3-181f12ac3db5  στο Ειδικές Περιπτώσεις Χρέωσης


Το link δεν το εμφανίζει σε μένα!

Error 404--Not Found
From RFC 2068 Hypertext Transfer Protocol -- HTTP/1.1:
10.4.5 404 Not Found

----------


## pier88

> Μηνυμα καταχωρησης βλαβης δεν μου εχει ερθει ακομα και η ταχυτητα επεσε και αλλο στα 10mbps  ... Αυτοι μας δουλευουν φιλε Pier ....
> Παρε ταχυτητες για διαφημιση https://www.speedtest.net/result/8881064774 - Οσο νυχτωνει το τετοιο μεγαλωνει ....


Έτσι ήμουν κι εγώ χτες,σήμερα δεν έχω κοιτάξει να δω τι γίνεται.Στο my cosmote στο κινητό φαίνεται το μήνυμα καταχώρησης βλάβης σε μένα.
Τα ίδια και σε μένα,έχει πέσει φρένο!

----------


## newbye

τα ίδια κόλπα έκανε και πέρσι τέτοια εποχή, τα ίδια άρχισε να κάνει και σε μένα αυτές τις μέρες, είναι πανελλήνιο εποχιακό το φαινόμενο.

----------


## pier88

Δώστε βλάβες μέχρι να σβήσει ο ήλιος.Νομίζουν ότι είμαστε μ@λ@κες.Εγώ αυτό το μήνα δεν τους πληρώνω.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ, αν τις χρεώσουν τόσο θα ζητήσω απόδειξη ή τιμολόγιο...


Εννοείται ότι πρέπει να δώσουν..

- - - Updated - - -




> ok, έχουμε τα αναλογικά πάγια, που πας πέφτουν οι τρίχες με κάθε αλλαγή συμβολαίου, τώρα έχουμε και το κόστος των SIM, κάτι ανάλογο με τις "χρεωστικές" των τραπεζών.


Πιο παλιά μπορεί και πριν να αρχίσουν να ζητάνε τα 5ε, νομίζω κάπως μπορούσες να αποφύγεις τη χρέωση.. Νομίζω αν την είχες χάσει η άλλαζες υπηρεσία η αν είχε χαλάσει; Κάτι τέτοιο..  Τώρα και σε τι δε ζητάνε; Στα καρτοκινητά ιδίως.. Στις συνδέσεις αν όντως ζητάνε ας το πει κάποιος.. Εννοείται ότι μιλάμε για απλή sim.. Όχι twin sim και τα σχετικά..

- - - Updated - - -




> Μηνυμα καταχωρησης βλαβης δεν μου εχει ερθει ακομα και η ταχυτητα επεσε και αλλο στα 10mbps  ... Αυτοι μας δουλευουν φιλε Pier ....
> Παρε ταχυτητες για διαφημιση https://www.speedtest.net/result/8881064774 - Οσο νυχτωνει το τετοιο μεγαλωνει ....


Με το σήμα σίγουρος ότι όλα οκ ε; Απλά ρωτάω.. Το πήρες αγκαλιά στο μπαλκόνι να δεις;  :Whistle: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Το link δεν το εμφανίζει σε μένα!
> 
> Error 404--Not Found
> From RFC 2068 Hypertext Transfer Protocol -- HTTP/1.1:
> 10.4.5 404 Not Found


Μάλλον έληξε το token η όπως αλλιώς το λένε..
Εδώ... 
 Η εδώ..= *Τιμοκατάλογος - Cosmote*  Και μετά στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας..= *ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΡΤΑΣ SIM 7,90 €* 
Στα καρτοκινητά την ίδια τιμή έχει..

----------


## dimyok

Ναι αγκαλια το εχω ....εχω ξεπαγιασει εξω για να εχει max σημα και τρωμε χυλοπιτα απο τη cote παλι  :Razz:

----------


## newbye

Σε δύο καταστήματα πήγα για αντικατάσταση κάρτας SIM, και δεν είχαν. Τι έγινε, η 10ήμερη προσφορά τις εξαφάνισε;

----------


## emskan

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά!

Ενώ για αρκετό καιρό, σχεδόν από την αρχή, δούλευα την adsl ξεχωριστά σε άλλο ρούτερ και είχα την τηλεφωνία μέσω 4G και όλα δούλευαν ρολόι, τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο. Ενώ στο ΗΑ35 δείχνουν όλα να είναι εντάξει, όταν με καλούν η γραμμή δείχνει κατειλημμένη και πρέπει να κάνω ένα restart στο mobile για να στρώσει (μέχρι να το ξαναπάθει).

Επίσης από την παραμονή των Χριστουγέννων, μάλλον είδαν στην cosmote πως η adsl μου συγχρονίζει στην εξωπραγματική ταχύτητα των 4Mpps (σε ώρες μη φόρτου) και είπαν να μου την ρίξουν στα 2Mpps! Αυτό χωρίς να έχουν μεταβληθεί τα (χάλια ούτως ή άλλως) στατιστικά της γραμμής μου.

Έχω ξαναβάλει τώρα την adsl στο HA35 για να τσεκάρω αν το πρόβλημα με την τηλεφωνία οφείλεται στο ότι την είχα μέσω 4G ή είναι κάτι άλλο και το αποτέλεσμα είναι να έχω μια adsl κοντά στο 1Mpps!!!

Έχει δηλωθεί βλάβη από 27/12, αλλά από ότι ακούω φοβάμαι πως θα φύγει και ο Γενάρης μέχρι να το δουν!

----------


## dimyok

Και μενα επεσε στο 1mbps . Τους εχω στειλει μεσω της φορμας επικοινωνιας γιατι στο τηλεφωνο δε θελω να εκνευριστω παλι ....

----------


## emskan

Καλύτερα πάρε τηλέφωνο. Έχω επικοινωνήσει μέσω της φόρμας από τον Σεπτέμβριο για κάποιο θέμα και ακόμα περιμένω απάντηση!

Θυμάμαι εποχές που έπαιρνες για βλάβη και την επόμενη το πρόβλημα λυνόταν, ή τουλάχιστον κάποιος ασχολούνταν με αυτό!
Μου έχει τύχει να μου αλλάξουν πόρτα στις 2 το βράδυ!
Τώρα μόνο με τάμα...

----------


## DoSMaN

Όταν οι περισσότερες εταιρείες κοιτάνε πως να μεγιστοποιήσουν το κέρδος τους σε βάρος της εξυπηρέτησης του πελάτη, αυτά συμβαίνουν...
Όταν πληρώνουν για τα βραβεία που "και καλά" κερδίζουν για την εξυπηρέτηση (ή τα στατιστικά που δίνουν δεν περιλαμβάνουν όλες τις υπηρεσίες τους αλλά μόνο τις "κερδοφόρες" που έχουν), τότε μην περιμένετε και πολλά πράγματα...
Όταν το προσωπικό που φεύγει είναι μεγαλύτερο από αυτό που έρχεται και δεν προλαβαίνουν να εκπαιδευτούν στα βασικά τουλάχιστον, έχουμε απαντήσεις μαργαριτάρια...
Όταν το προσωπικό που προσλαμβάνουν δεν έχει ιδέα πως λειτουργεί κάτι και του τα μαθαίνεις με slides και εικόνες χωρίς να υπάρχει εκπαίδευση στην πράξη ακόμα χειρότερα...
Όταν κοιτάνε να ξεπετάξουν τον πελάτη βάση "κονσέρβας" απάντησης που άλλοι τους λένε να ενημερώνουν και εμείς ως γνώστες ξέρουμε κάτι παραπάνω, προφανώς και θα μας πειράξει η απάντηση αυτή...
Όταν πληρώνουν το κακομοίρη που απαντάει στη γραμμή το ελάχιστο που μπορούν και τον έχουν (τον ίδιο κακομοίρη) να απαντάει πρώτα σε τεχνικά της cosmote και η επόμενη γραμμή να είναι για το ΙΚΑ και η μεθεπόμενη για τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο, μην περιμένετε και πολλά από αυτούς...

Ο μόνος τρόπος που υπάρχει είναι η καταγγελία για την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών...
Αν υπάρξουν πολλές καταγγελίες όλο και κάποιος θα το προσέξει.
Αν δεν καταρτιστούν τα τμήματα ακόμα και τα first level με άτομα που να γνωρίζουν τι είναι ο browser, το φίλτρο, ISDN, MSN και τα βασικά που χρειάζεται η τεχνολογία του internet (τουλάχιστον), τότε δεν θα πάει μπροστά κανένα τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης καμίας εταιρείας.
Αν δεν τους δώσουν κατιτίς παραπάνω σε χρήματα για να τους "γλυκάνουν" για να θελήσουν να ασχοληθούν με τον πελάτη, τότε δεν θα γίνει καμία δουλειά...
Αν δεν τους έχουν σε ένα project μόνο και αποκλειστικά αλλά σε 2-3 καθημερινά, τότε είναι απολύτως λογικό να γίνεται το μυαλό τους πουρές και να μην μπορούν να σκεφτούν σωστά...
Αν δεν καταρτήσουν τα τεχνικά τμήματα με τεχνικούς που ξέρουν τη δουλειά τους και δεν είναι απλά βύσματα, τότε θα επιστρέψουμε στις καλές μέρες που η βλάβες διορθώνονταν σε πολύ σύντομο διάστημα...

Η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών έχει πάρει την κάτω βόλτα γενικά.

Αυτό δεν οφείλεται δυστυχώς σε αυτόν τον κακομοίρη που θα απαντήσει το τηλέφωνο ή το e-mail του καθενός μας, αλλά του υπεύθυνού του, που απλά έβγαλε μια σχολή ή κάτι τέτοιο και πήρε τη θέση αυτή που έχει ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΙΔΕΑ πως είναι να είσαι στην πρώτη γραμμή εξυπηρέτησης, χωρίς να δουλεύει το ΧΨ πρόγραμμα για τον έλεγχο, χωρίς προσβάσεις για άμεση εξυπηρέτηση κλπ κλπ...

Και μην φανταστείτε ότι οι "έρευνες πελατών" και αξιολόγηση που κάνουν ανά διαστήματα έχουν πολύ ρόλο...
Αν κρίνουν αυτοί ότι τους "μονόγραψαν" σε αξιολόγηση αλλά με τα δικά τους κριτήρια απλά "ήθελαν να μας μαυρίσουν", τότε απλά δεν θα την λάβουν υπόψιν τους και έτσι αυτό που γίνεται είναι μια τρύπα στο νερό...

Δεν υπάρχει ούτε σε αυτό διαφάνεια...

Αν υπάρξουν πολλές καταγγελίες, όλο και κάτι ΙΣΩΣ να γίνει αν και σε αυτό διατηρώ επιφυλάξεις...

----------


## macro

Εσεις που εχετε συνεχομενα προβληματα καλα θα κανετε να το ακυρωσετε.

----------


## pier88

Εμένα πάντως μέχρι και ημερομηνία επίλυσης μου έδωσαν!Δε μπορώ να πω.

----------


## newbye

Αυτό το μήνα το ADSL μετά από μια δεκαετία ανέβηκε από τα 3mbps στα 4mbps! 33% αύξηση  :Razz: . Πήγα να δω και το ADSL του γείτονα, το δικό του πάτωσε στα 2-3 από τα 5 που είχε πριν το Voip. 

Έχει βάλει κανείς την SIM με τα απεριόριστα στο Βooster να δει αν δουλεύει;

----------


## pier88

Εγώ πάντως αυτό το μήνα απεριόριστα είχα!Κάποια βλακεία έχουν κάνει κι ενώ τελείωσαν τα 100Gb δεν κλείδωσε η ταχύτητα.Πάντα τέτοια!!

----------


## newbye

Σε γλυκαίνουν για να μην τους φύγεις! Επίτηδες το αφήνουν και το ελέγχουν, εκτός και αν το ξέχασε ο τεχνικός ανοιχτό. Στον επόμενο έλεγχο θα πέσει ο πέλεκης  :Whistle: .

----------


## dimyok

Περιεργα πραγματα βρε pier οταν εισαι στο αμην να φυγεις κατι γλυκο συμβαινει  :Razz:  Ελπιζω να μη μου τυχει παλι ζωο στο τηλεφωνο 1 ωρα μπουρου-μπουρου και ουτε τη βλαβη δεν καταχωρησε !

----------


## pier88

> Περιεργα πραγματα βρε pier οταν εισαι στο αμην να φυγεις κατι γλυκο συμβαινει  Ελπιζω να μη μου τυχει παλι ζωο στο τηλεφωνο 1 ωρα μπουρου-μπουρου και ουτε τη βλαβη δεν καταχωρησε !


Θα τους ζητήσω και αποχρέωση γι αυτό το μήνα γιατί έχω δηλώσει βλάβη από 1/12.Φωνάξτε και διεκδικήστε το δίκιο σας αλλιώς δεν γίνεται τίποτα.

----------


## newbye

Από τα μέσα του Ιανουαρίου θα αρχίσει να λύνεται το πρόβλημα, όπως και πέρσι.

----------


## DimitrisG

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.

Πρώτο ποστ εδώ. Θέλω να δώσω κάποιες πληροφορίες σχετικά με το Speed Booster. Θα πω 2 πραγματακια καθως το ζω το "δραμα" αυτο τον τελευταιο μηνα και βλέπω μεγαλη συζητηση. Αλλα νομιζα άλλα μου ειπαν και τελικα επρεπε να τα δω μονος μου για να καταλάβω πως λειτουργει και τι γινεται. Να σημειωσω οτι ειμαι του κλαδου (μηχανικος πληροφορικης).

Πρώτον υπάρχει επιλογή μέσα στο HA35 να επιλεξεις outer antenna, βγαζεις το καπακι απο πισω και βαζεις τα δυο καλωδια στην εξωτερικη κεραια που εχεις αγορασει.

Όσον αφορά για το άμα δουλεύει σε αλλά lte modems, δουλευει αλλα δεν δινει access σε δικτυα εκτος απο καποιες ip της Cosmote και αυτο γιατι blockαρετε το traffic απο router της Cosmote, το ειδα με τα ματια μου. Το δοκίμασα σε ενα Mikrotik SXT-LTE kit. Το APN πρεπει να ειναι hybrid και οχι internet.

Ο λόγος που γίνεται block είναι γιατι απο το συγκεκριμενο APN συνδεονται sim που λειτουργουν μονο με τον bonding server της Cosmote. Ειναι ο τροπος που εχει σεταριστει ολο το concept. Συγκεκριμενα ειναι μια υπηρεσια της Huawei που λεγεται Huawei Hybrid Access και την υλοποιει στην Deutsche Telekom οπου ανοικει και η Cosmote. Στην ουσια, για τους γνωστες, χρησιμοποιει 2 GRE tunnels ενα για DSL και ενα για LTE προς τον bonding server με αποτελεσμα να δημιουργειται ενα logical tunnel με τις δυο συνδεσεις. Σας παραθετω το RFC να δειτε ακριβως πως λειτουργει: https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-zh...nel-bonding-05 
Μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω ότι υπάρχει ειδικό "signal" προς τον bonding server για να ενεργοποιει τo LTE tunnel οταν φτασει στα ορια της η DSL γραμμη με την ταχυτητα. Ταυτοχρονα υπαρχουν πολλες "συνομιλιες" προς τον server και ανταλλαγη παραμετρων δυναμικά, δεν ειναι απλα GRE tunnel.
Συμπεραίνω ότι ο bonding server κανει manage τις συνδεσεις ως ενα βαθμο. Ειδικα για την κινητη (συγκεκριμενη sim-apn) ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι εαν το traffic δεν παιρναει μεσα απο το tunnel γινεται block απο καποιο router της Cosmote.
Επίσης σημαντικό είναι τα Φίλτρα που έχει μέσα στο μενού bonding filter list, που αμα παρατηρησατε δεν αλλαζουν διοτι τα ενημερωνει απο τον bonding server αμα καταλαβα καλα απο το RFC. To θεμα ειναι οτι δεν επιτρεπει μεσω LTE Cosmote tv, τηλεφωνο(sip), DNS και καποια αλλα πραγματακια. Οποτε ειναι λογικο να μην λειτουργει ως backup μονο και μονο απο αυτα τα ACL.

Δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά εάν δουλεύει από το gateway της Cosmote αυτονομο το LTE, περιμενω κατι κεραιες για να κανω την τελευταια προσπαθεια μου. Παντως αμφιβαλω, ακομα και αν δουλευει, αν τα filters γινονται bypass.

Θα σας ενημερώσω με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες μόλις τα δοκιμάσω όλα και βγάλω ένα συμπέρασμα πιο ολοκληρωμένο.

To project speed booster στο σπιτι μου ακομα το παλευω, οποτε αυτα μεχρι τωρα. Ελπιζω να βοηθησα με καποιες αποριες και εαν εχω καπου λαθος παρακαλω reply !

----------


## dimyok

Χρονια πολλα περιμενουμε να μαθουμε τα νεα σου . Δεν καταλαβα τα μισα αλλα πρακτικα στα ιδια συμπερασματα ειχα καταληξει : Δουλευει εντυπωσιακα καλα οσο γρηγορα του δινει ο bonding server . Αν εχεις προβληματα με αυτο ειναι αχρηστο και η υποστηριξη απο το "support" 13888 εντυπωσιακα πιο αχρηστη . 
Οταν το ειχα πρωτοπαρει ο οτετζης της συνδεσης ειχε ενα υφος οταν ειδε το νεο μοντεμ "ωρε τι του πουλησαν του μακακα - μπλεξαμε (μπορει να ελεγε απο μεσα του θα πήξεις στις βλαβες κολοψαρο)  :Razz:

----------


## DimitrisG

Χρόνια πολλά !!!

Το support το προσπαθησα και εγω, μιλησα με καμια 8 ατομα νομιζω. Το θεμα ειναι οτι τα παιδια αυτα και δεν εχουν γνωσεις απο δικτυα αλλα και η τεχνολογια ειναι αγορασμενη, δηλαδη το εστησε η Huawei, τελος. Αυτοι το κανουν maintenance μονο, ειδικα στα τηλεφωνα ειναι level 1 support, δεν ξερουν τιποτα. Το λαθος ειναι οτι δεν κανουν escalate το αιτημα σου για να παει στο επομενο level support. Αλλα και να παει, ποιος θα μπορεσει να ασχοληθει να σου δωσει λυση για ενα πραγμα που εχει σχεδιαστει με την λυση της Huawei, αντε γεια... Οι μεγαλες εταιριες αγοραζουν λυσεις απο αλλους πολλες φορες με ειδικες προυποθεσεις πχ να χρησιμοποιηθει απο αυτους με αυτο τον εξοπλισμο ρυθμισμενο ετοιμο. Δεν ειναι δυνατο να παραμετροποιησουν τα πραγματα αναλογα με καθε χρηστη, οχι δεν ξερουν, αλλα παιζουν πολλα. Ασε που θελουν να κανουν control το traffic, αλλου παπα ευαγγελιο αυτο. Ειναι πολλα ειναι πολλα... Εγω προσπαθω να βρω λυση για εμενα, τι να κραξω ποιον, ασε δεν μπαινω στην διαδικασια πλεον, το εκανα παλια και δεν εχει νοημα.

----------


## newbye

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
> 
> To θεμα ειναι οτι δεν επιτρεπει μεσω LTE Cosmote tv, τηλεφωνο(sip), DNS και καποια αλλα πραγματακια. Οποτε ειναι λογικο να μην λειτουργει ως backup μονο και μονο απο αυτα τα ACL.
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά εάν δουλεύει από το gateway της Cosmote αυτονομο το LTE, περιμενω κατι κεραιες για να κανω την τελευταια προσπαθεια μου. Παντως αμφιβαλω, ακομα και αν δουλευει, αν τα filters γινονται bypass.


Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά.

Οι περισσότεροι αναφέρουν ότι το LTE δουλεύει αυτόνομα (χωρίς την ADSL δηλαδή), κάποιος ανέφερε ότι το έχει και σε καράβι και κάνει βόλτες στο Αιγαίο  :Whistle: . Επίσης η πλειοψηφία αναφέρει ότι το SIP δουλεύει κανονικά μέσω  LTE. Δύο χρόνια που το έχω ποτέ δεν δούλεψαν αυτά.

----------


## DimitrisG

> Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά.
> 
> Οι περισσότεροι αναφέρουν ότι το LTE δουλεύει αυτόνομα (χωρίς την ADSL δηλαδή), κάποιος ανέφερε ότι το έχει και σε καράβι και κάνει βόλτες στο Αιγαίο . Επίσης η πλειοψηφία αναφέρει ότι το SIP δουλεύει κανονικά μέσω  LTE. Δύο χρόνια που το έχω ποτέ δεν δούλεψαν αυτά.


Εγώ παίρνω υπόψην τι λες εσύ, ότι δεν σου δούλεψαν ποτέ αυτά. Αφού τα βλέπω τα filters μπροστα μου, δεν καταλαβα πως δουλευει σε ολους αυτους.

Θα δούμε, δεν θέλω να είμαι απόλυτος. Για το mikrotik παντως το εχω τωρα διπλα μου και δεν συνδεεται οπως πρεπει.

----------


## dimyok

Filtering List of the Bonding Server αυτα ειναι που λες ;
*1	IMS_SIP	true	DSTIP	
2	IMS_RTP	true	DSTIP	
3	DNS_1	true	DSTIP	
4	DNS_2	true	DSTIP* 
*5	WALLEDGARDEN	true	DSTIP	*
6	TR069	true	DSTIP	
7	TR069	
8	NTP	true	DSTIP	
9	NTP	true	DSTIP	
10	IPTV_OVERTHETOP	true	DSTIP	
11	FON_SIGNALING	true	DSTIP	
12	FON_TRAFFIC	true	DSTIP

----------


## DimitrisG

> Filtering List of the Bonding Server αυτα ειναι που λες ;
> *1	IMS_SIP	true	DSTIP	
> 2	IMS_RTP	true	DSTIP	
> 3	DNS_1	true	DSTIP	
> 4	DNS_2	true	DSTIP* 
> *5	WALLEDGARDEN	true	DSTIP	*
> 6	TR069	true	DSTIP	
> 7	TR069	
> 8	NTP	true	DSTIP	
> ...


Ναι αυτά εννοώ.

----------


## emskan

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά με υγεια!

Έχω αλλάξει δύο ρούτερ και στα δύο δουλεύει το LTE μόνο του χωρίς την adsl πάνω.

Το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω εντοπίσει είναι με την VOIP τηλεφωνία μέσω lte που ενώ δουλεύει για κάποιο διάστημα για κάποιον λόγο χάνεται και για να επανέλθει χρειάζεται restart το mobile internet.
Και φυσικά δεν παίζει ο αποκωδικοποιητής cosmote tv.

Κατά τα λοιπά κανένα πρόβλημα σε σερφαρισμα, online video (netflix κλπ) και downloading.

Τα προβλήματα σε εμένα αρχίζουν να εμφανίζονται όταν είναι πάνω και η adsl.
Εκτός από το ότι συγχρονίζει κατά 2mpps χαμηλότερα η adsl, χάνει και το lte σε ταχύτητα! 

Γενικά έχω περισσότερη πραγματική ταχύτητα μόνο με το lte παρά με τον συνδυασμό lte+adsl! Βέβαια να πω πως η adsl μου είναι στις καλές της στα 4mpps

----------


## DimitrisG

> Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά με υγεια!
> 
> Έχω αλλάξει δύο ρούτερ και στα δύο δουλεύει το LTE μόνο του χωρίς την adsl πάνω.
> 
> Το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω εντοπίσει είναι με την VOIP τηλεφωνία μέσω lte που ενώ δουλεύει για κάποιο διάστημα για κάποιον λόγο χάνεται και για να επανέλθει χρειάζεται restart το mobile internet.
> Και φυσικά δεν παίζει ο αποκωδικοποιητής cosmote tv.
> 
> Κατά τα λοιπά κανένα πρόβλημα σε σερφαρισμα, online video (netflix κλπ) και downloading.
> 
> ...


Καλησπέρα, τι ρουτερ είναι αυτά ? το Huawei της κοσμοτε ?

----------


## dimyok

Μηπως πρεπει να φυγουν ολα τα σχολια με τις αχεμ extra χρησεις μη μας πάρει όλους κανα lock ;

----------


## newbye

Θα πετύχω κάποιον τεχνικό στο δρόμο και θα τον ρωτήσω αν έχει γνώση που τα LTE/SIP λειτουργούν αυτόνομα (χωρίς ADSL) με αποτέλεσμα να προκαλείται bottleneck στο δίκτυο. Χώρια που παίρνουν το Booster στα χωριά/εξοχικά τους  :RTFM: .

----------


## DimitrisG

> Μηπως πρεπει να φυγουν ολα τα σχολια με τις αχεμ extra χρησεις μη μας πάρει όλους κανα lock ;


Ποιος να κάνει lock ; Αν εννοείς την Cosmote δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση.. Ας επικεντρωθούμε να δούμε πως δουλεύει και τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Τώρα όσον αφορά την χρήση δεν είναι σωστό να το παίρνεις βόλτα, σε αυτό συμφωνώ με την Cosmote, η χρήση είναι συγκεκριμένη. Το μόνο που με πειράζει είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστική βοήθεια από μέρους τους να χρησιμοποιούμε ότι εξοπλισμό θελουμε. Πλέον με τα δεδομένα του 2020 αυτά τα gateway δεν κάνουν για τίποτα με την χρήση που απαιτείται από τα σπίτια και τις οικογένειες. 
Εγώ κάνω όλο τον αγώνα γιατί το σπίτι μ είναι σε ένα βουναλάκι μακριά και θα έχω τα επόμενα χρόνια 10mbit δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Θα πετύχω κάποιον τεχνικό στο δρόμο και θα τον ρωτήσω αν έχει γνώση που τα LTE/SIP λειτουργούν αυτόνομα (χωρίς ADSL) με αποτέλεσμα να προκαλείται bottleneck στο δίκτυο. Χώρια που παίρνουν το Booster στα χωριά/εξοχικά τους .


Έχεις δίκιο. Όλα για το bottleneck γίνεται. Αλλιώς θα είχαμε απεριόριστα όλοι. Χώρια το χρήμα που πρέπει να ρέει με κάποιο τρόπο. Άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο αυτό. 
Πάντως αυτό με το sip και το LTE θα το κοιτάξω. Γιατί ο κανόνας υπάρχει, το θέμα είναι εάν ο server στέλνει πακέτο να το αγνοήσει το router. Διότι στο document που διάβασα υπάρχει η επιλογή να κανονίσει ο server access list. 
Αυτό που με καίει είναι η χρήση, να μπορώ να πάνω το δικό μου load balance και να δούμε τι περιορισμούς έχει η χρήση της sim.

----------


## dimyok

Εχετε δοκιμασει να βαλετε  τη sim του κινητου με τα απεριοριστα data το δεχεται καπως ;

----------


## emskan

> Καλησπέρα, τι ρουτερ είναι αυτά ? το Huawei της κοσμοτε ?


Ναι το Huawei της cosmote. Μου έκαναν αντικατάσταση διότι προφανώς δεν γνώριζαν πως το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ συγχρονίζει κατά περίπου 2mpps χαμηλότερα την adsl και το θεώρησαν πρόβλημα του ρούτερ.




> Μηπως πρεπει να φυγουν ολα τα σχολια με τις αχεμ extra χρησεις μη μας πάρει όλους κανα lock ;


Η απάντηση από το τεχνικό τμήμα του 13888 όταν τους ανέφερα την ξεχωριστή χρήση lte και adsl με την τηλεφωνία στο lte και αφού τους εξήγησα και τους λόγους που το κάνω (μου κόβει 2 από την adsl με αποτέλεσμα να μου μένει 1,5 με 2 και να μην μπορώ να δουλέψω το replay tv στον αποκωδικοποιητή τους), ηταν: "Αφού σας δουλεύει έτσι... αφήστε το έτσι..."


Και ένα άλλο τώρα. Από προχτές και ενώ πιο πριν το download μου ήταν συνήθως 4,3-5 MB/s, τώρα μετά βίας πάει στα 2mb/s. Δεν έχει αλλάξει θέση το ρούτερ και δεν υπάρχει μεταβολή στην ένταση του σήματος και δεν έχουν τελειώσει τα MB. Όταν είναι πάνω και η adsl το download περιορίζεται στα 0,6-0,8mb/s (Η adsl μου αυτή τη στιγμή είναι δηλωμένη με βλάβη και συγχρονίζει κάτω από 1Mbps στο ΗΑ35)

----------


## DimitrisG

> Ναι το Huawei της cosmote. Μου έκαναν αντικατάσταση διότι προφανώς δεν γνώριζαν πως το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ συγχρονίζει κατά περίπου 2mpps χαμηλότερα την adsl και το θεώρησαν πρόβλημα του ρούτερ.
> 
> 
> Η απάντηση από το τεχνικό τμήμα του 13888 όταν τους ανέφερα την ξεχωριστή χρήση lte και adsl με την τηλεφωνία στο lte και αφού τους εξήγησα και τους λόγους που το κάνω (μου κόβει 2 από την adsl με αποτέλεσμα να μου μένει 1,5 με 2 και να μην μπορώ να δουλέψω το replay tv στον αποκωδικοποιητή τους), ηταν: "Αφού σας δουλεύει έτσι... αφήστε το έτσι..."
> 
> 
> Και ένα άλλο τώρα. Από προχτές και ενώ πιο πριν το download μου ήταν συνήθως 4,3-5 MB/s, τώρα μετά βίας πάει στα 2mb/s. Δεν έχει αλλάξει θέση το ρούτερ και δεν υπάρχει μεταβολή στην ένταση του σήματος και δεν έχουν τελειώσει τα MB. Όταν είναι πάνω και η adsl το download περιορίζεται στα 0,6-0,8mb/s (Η adsl μου αυτή τη στιγμή είναι δηλωμένη με βλάβη και συγχρονίζει κάτω από 1Mbps στο ΗΑ35)


Δηλαδή πως κάνεις ξεχωριστή χρήση; Με δυο Huawei H35 το ένα adsl και το άλλο LTE ?

- - - Updated - - -




> Εχετε δοκιμασει να βαλετε  τη sim του κινητου με τα απεριοριστα data το δεχεται καπως ;


Δεν δοκίμασα στο Huawei της Cosmote, αλλά έβαλα την sim του κινητού μου (Cosmote) σε ένα mikrotik sxt LTE και έπαιξε.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δηλαδή πως κάνεις ξεχωριστή χρήση; Με δυο Huawei H35 το ένα adsl και το άλλο LTE ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν δοκίμασα στο Huawei της Cosmote, αλλά έβαλα την sim του κινητού μου (Cosmote) σε ένα mikrotik sxt LTE και έπαιξε.


Οι περισσότεροι κρατάνε η έχουν κάποιο router από αυτά του ote, π.χ entry, και βάζουν να παίζει η τηλεφωνία μέσω της σταθερής. 
Η βάζουν κάποιο άλλο ρούτερ.. Οι υπηρεσίες τηλεόρασης κλπ συνεχίζουν μέσω της σταθερής. 
Μεθόδους με load balance, mikrotik κλπ κλπ, που κάνουν άλλοι πάλι, είναι άλλη υπόθεση.. 

Και το ΗΑ35 με την κινητή στον ίδιο χώρο μόνο του. Εδώ να σημειώσω ότι πίσω τα παιδιά έχουν αναφέρει ότι η τηλεφωνία παίζει μέσω 
4g στο ΗΑ35.. Τώρα για προβλήματα που ακούστηκε δεν είδα να το αναφέρουν πολλοί, αλλά είχα ακούσει στο παρελθόν ότι υπήρχαν κάτι θέματα με αυτό.. Κάπως κόλλαγε η τηλεφωνία νομίζω.. Τώρα να αφορούσε το αν επιλεγεί το voice και στα 2 προφίλ σταθερή & κινητή; Η μόνο στη κινητή;  Δεν ξέρω..δεν θυμάμαι που το είχα δει..  

Κάπου είχε αναφερθεί και το ότι η κινητή δεν δίνει ίντερνετ αν δεν είναι η σταθερή επάνω..αλλά νομίζω, αν θυμάμαι καλά.. Είπαν τα παιδιά ότι δεν ισχύει.. Είναι γραμμένα πίσω. Θα μου πεις που να ψάχνεις.. 

Από την άλλη.. οι κάρτες των κινητών μας δεν βλέπω το λόγο γιατί να μην παίξουν (τα data) σε κάποιο 3/4g router.. 
Φυσικά με το σωστό apn και την κλήση *99#.

----------


## dimyok

Διαφωτιστε λιγο για τις ρυθμισεις apn και *99# ;

----------


## newbye

> Διαφωτιστε λιγο για τις ρυθμισεις apn και *99# ;


σωστό APN είναι "hybrid", το άλλο δεν το ξέρω.

----------


## DimitrisG

Εγώ προσπαθούσα να βάλω την hybrid sim σε δικό μου mikrotik 4g router. Hybrid apn. Σύνδεση υπάρχει αλλά το traffic μου γίνεται block από την Cosmote. Για παράδειγμα εάν κάνω Ping 8.8.8.8 βγάζει μήνυμα prohibited από μια ip. Πάντα η ίδια διεύθυνση με blockarei. Με λίγο ψάξιμο είναι ένα router ή server της Cosmote. Το ίδιο φαίνεται και καλύτερα στο traceroute όπου φαίνονται τα hops και που σταματάει. Speed test με server Cosmote ή dns Cosmote το traffic πάει κανονικά. Τα λέω και παραπάνω αλλά εδώ πιο αναλυτικά. 
Επαναλαμβάνω, είμαι στο στάδιο με την hybrid sim σε δικό μου LTE router.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Διαφωτιστε λιγο για τις ρυθμισεις apn και *99# ;


Το τι είναι το apn το εξηγεί εδώ.. 
Εν συντομία είναι το εκάστοτε προφίλ με τις ρυθμίσεις που χρειάζεται ώστε να βγει η σύνδεση δεδομένων μας στο ίντερνετ..   
Στη περίπτωση του booster είναι το hybrid και στα κινητά μας στη κοτε το internet, όπως αναφέρθηκε και έχουν αναφερθεί και πιο πίσω νομίζω.. Το *99# το βάζεις ως dial number σε κάποιο 3/4g ρούτερ η άλλη συσκευή του εμπορίου ώστε να κάνει τη κλήση για να γίνει η σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ. 
Δεν έχουν να κάνουν με το booster.. 
Τα ανέφερα αυτά διότι ο DimitrisG ανέφερε ότι έβαλε τη sim του κινητού του σε άλλο 3/4g ρούτερ και απλά έκανα αναφορά στις ρυθμίσεις.. 
Δεν διευκρίνισε τι προσπαθούσε να κάνει με τη sim του booster στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα, το εξήγησε καλύτερα μετά.. 

Από την άλλη..κάτι που πρόσεξα επάνω.. Πόσο bottleneck να προκαλεί το sip στο δίκτυο; Δεν το νομίζω να δημιουργεί θέμα.. 
Ούτε το πρόβλημα είναι αν η dsl είναι επάνω για να παίξει η κινητή.. 
Το θέμα είναι απλά να τηρείται το homezone..

Να αναφέρω επίσης ότι το rfc που έβαλες πίσω DimitrisG δείχνει ενδιαφέρον.. 
Και κάτι άλλο..αν κατάλαβα καλά λες ότι άμα αλλάξεις dns όταν το έχεις με κινητή μόνο, δεν θα παίξει;

----------


## DimitrisG

Να διευκρινίσω για τις λίστες filter που είπαμε πιο πάνω, αφορούν το traffic μέσω του bonding δηλαδή την συνδυαστική ταχύτητα, το tunnel.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το τι είναι το apn το εξηγεί εδώ.. 
> Εν συντομία είναι το εκάστοτε προφίλ με τις ρυθμίσεις που χρειάζεται ώστε να βγει η σύνδεση δεδομένων μας στο ίντερνετ..   
> Στη περίπτωση του booster είναι το hybrid και στα κινητά μας στη κοτε το internet, όπως αναφέρθηκε και έχουν αναφερθεί και πιο πίσω νομίζω.. Το *99# το βάζεις ως dial number σε κάποιο 3/4g ρούτερ η άλλη συσκευή του εμπορίου ώστε να κάνει τη κλήση για να γίνει η σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ. 
> Δεν έχουν να κάνουν με το booster.. 
> Τα ανέφερα αυτά διότι ο DimitrisG ανέφερε ότι έβαλε τη sim του κινητού του σε άλλο 3/4g ρούτερ και απλά έκανα αναφορά στις ρυθμίσεις.. 
> Δεν διευκρίνισε τι προσπαθούσε να κάνει με τη sim του booster στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα, το εξήγησε καλύτερα μετά.. 
> 
> Από την άλλη..κάτι που πρόσεξα επάνω.. Πόσο bottleneck να προκαλεί το sip στο δίκτυο; Δεν το νομίζω να δημιουργεί θέμα.. 
> Ούτε το πρόβλημα είναι αν η dsl είναι επάνω για να παίξει η κινητή.. 
> Το θέμα είναι απλά να τηρείται το homezone..


Το sip στο traffic monitor που έχω μου δείχνει 80kbps. Όποτε δεν είναι τίποτα. Και προς τα παιδιά που λέγανε για κάτι τρέλα bandwidth πιο πάνω.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Να διευκρινίσω για τις λίστες filter που είπαμε πιο πάνω, αφορούν το traffic μέσω του bonding δηλαδή την συνδυαστική ταχύτητα, το tunnel.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Το sip στο traffic monitor που έχω μου δείχνει 80kbps. Όποτε δεν είναι τίποτα. Και προς τα παιδιά που λέγανε για κάτι τρέλα bandwidth πιο πάνω.


Πιθανότατα με g711, με g729 θα είναι πιο κάτω.. 
Από την άλλη το να παίζει το sip μέσω κ της κινητής σαν backup λύση όταν πέφτει η σταθερή, δεν είναι κακή ιδέα..

Α..και έτσι από περιέργεια βάλτε καμιά εικόνα από τη καρτέλα Filtering List να δω..

----------


## DimitrisG

> Πιθανότατα με g711, με g729 θα είναι πιο κάτω.. 
> Από την άλλη το να παίζει το sip μέσω κ της κινητής σαν backup λύση όταν πέφτει η σταθερή, δεν είναι κακή ιδέα..
> 
> Α..και έτσι από περιέργεια βάλτε καμιά εικόνα από τη καρτέλα Filtering List να δω..

----------


## newbye

Έβαλα τελικά μια SIM με απεριόριστα data και πρώτη φορά έχω τέτοιο ping και upload στο booster  :Worthy: , πριν είχα 45-50ms.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Έβαλα τελικά μια SIM με απεριόριστα data και πρώτη φορά έχω τέτοιο ping και upload στο booster , πριν είχα 45-50ms.


Συνδυαστικά με το ADSL σου κάνει bonding;

----------


## newbye

Όχι, το bonding είναι down (NoHybridAccessSupportforPPPAccessData), αλλά δουλεύει το 4G. Έβγαζε σφάλμα (UMTS connection exception:PPP dial fail!) και έφαγε και 2-3 restart.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Όχι, το bonding είναι down (NoHybridAccessSupportforPPPAccessData), αλλά δουλεύει το 4G. Έβγαζε σφάλμα (UMTS connection exception:PPP dial fail!) και έφαγε και 2-3 restart.


ΙΣΩΣ να βλέπαμε μια "άσπρη" μέρα, αν περνάγαμε το γνήσιο firmware στο router που δεν είναι κλειδωμένο τίποτα, αν και νομίζω ότι κάποιος "συνάδελφος" από εδώ, είπε ότι είναι το παλιό firmware χωρίς τη δυνατότητα να ρυθμίσεις τις κεραίες...

Βέβαια δε νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε υποβάθμιση και να θέλαμε (χωρίς κόπο τουλάχιστον).

Στις ρυθμίσεις του Internet -> Mobile τι έχεις βάλει;

----------


## Kostas741

Χρονια πολλα και Καλη Χρονια!
Μετα απο 8 χρονια στην Cosmote εχω φτασει στα ορια μου με τις απαρχαιωμενες γραμμες χαλκου που εχω στην περιοχη μου.
Προσφατα εμαθα οτι ο κολλητος μου που μενει στην ιδια περιοχη και 800 μετρα μακρια απο μενα εχει πλεον οπτικες ινες και φτανει στα 24mbps η γραμμη του ενω εμενα ειναι καρφωμενη στα 9. 
Δε ξερω γιατι συμβαινει και γιατι δεν εχουν καλυψει ολη την περιοχη, ομως πλεον ετοιμαζομαι να στραφω προς το cosmote speedbooster.
Καλο σημα 4G εχω ευτυχως κοντα στο ρουτερ οποτε ειμαι οκ απ αυτο.

Ειναι ομως μια safe επιλογη ή υπαρχουν προβληματα;
Το οριο με τα 100GB ανα μηνα ισχυει; Κι αν ναι, ο περιορισμος στο downrate συμψηφιζεται με την adsl ή ειναι συνολικο;
Πχ σου βαζουν οριο 15mbps. Αυτα προστιθενται στην adsl ή ειναι ολο μαζι;

Αν εχετε οποιαδηποτε αλλη συμβουλη, δεκτη!

----------


## macro

Οχι μη το βαλεις γιατι εχει πολλα προβληματα. Και απορω οσοι το εχετε με προβληματα τι το κρατατε.

----------


## newbye

> ΙΣΩΣ να βλέπαμε μια "άσπρη" μέρα, αν περνάγαμε το γνήσιο firmware στο router που δεν είναι κλειδωμένο τίποτα, αν και νομίζω ότι κάποιος "συνάδελφος" από εδώ, είπε ότι είναι το παλιό firmware χωρίς τη δυνατότητα να ρυθμίσεις τις κεραίες...
> 
> Βέβαια δε νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε υποβάθμιση και να θέλαμε (χωρίς κόπο τουλάχιστον).
> 
> Στις ρυθμίσεις του Internet -> Mobile τι έχεις βάλει;


Στο APN έβαλα internet. Οι φήμες για δήθεν firmware που ξεκλειδώνουν (δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι...) είναι μάλλον μια φαντασία. Ακόμα και η ρύθμιση από τις κεραίες πριν το νέο firmware (ακόμα και αν ήταν κρυφή) ήταν by default στο auto, και όσοι βάζανε ακριβές κεραίες τις επέλεγε αυτόματα.




> Οχι μη το βαλεις γιατι εχει πολλα προβληματα. Και απορω οσοι το εχετε με προβληματα τι το κρατατε.


Στην περίπτωσή μου τα προβλήματα είναι σπάνια πλέον.

----------


## Kostas741

Ναι προσπαθω να καταλαβω γιατι καποιοι εχουν προβληματα και καποιοι δεν εχουν.
Μηπως να το κανω τηλεφωνικα και να μου το φερουν δοκιμαστικα και μεσα σε 14 μερες να επιλεξω αν θα το κρατησω ή οχι;
Δε μπορω αλλο με 9mbps κι εχω φτασει στα ορια μου.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Στο APN έβαλα internet. Οι φήμες για δήθεν firmware που ξεκλειδώνουν (δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι...) είναι μάλλον μια φαντασία. Ακόμα και η ρύθμιση από τις κεραίες πριν το νέο firmware (ακόμα και αν ήταν κρυφή) ήταν by default στο auto, και όσοι βάζανε ακριβές κεραίες τις επέλεγε αυτόματα.


Δοκίμασες με APN το hybrid;

Στο PPP service name τι σου έχει; (το έχω πειράξει εγώ οπότε δε θυμάμαι τι είχε προεπιλογή -αν είχε-)

----------


## newbye

> Δοκίμασες με APN το hybrid;
> 
> Στο PPP service name τι σου έχει; (το έχω πειράξει εγώ οπότε δε θυμάμαι τι είχε προεπιλογή -αν είχε-)


Το hybrid APN εννοείται πως δεν δουλεύει, όπως δεν δουλεύει το internet APN στη SIM του Βooster. To PPP service name είναι κενό.

----------


## DimitrisG

Ακόμα προσπαθώ να κάνω να δουλέψει η sim του booster σε αλλο modem...

----------


## newbye

> Ακόμα προσπαθώ να κάνω να δουλέψει η sim του booster σε αλλο modem...


Δεν πρόκειται... :Thinking:

----------


## DimitrisG

> Δεν πρόκειται...


Έχεις κάποια εμπειρία επι του θέματος ?

----------


## newbye

Έχουμε προσπαθήσει στο παρελθόν, αυτή η SIM δουλεύει μόνο σε Hybrid Access router.

Με τη sim του Βooster ping 50ms (4G only), ενώ με την απλή SIM 15ms. Πριν νόμιζα ότι μπορεί να ήταν θέμα κεραίας και σκεφτόμουν να παραγγείλω, τώρα αποκλείεται, μάλλον ο Bonding server έχει lag.

----------


## DimitrisG

> Έχουμε προσπαθήσει στο παρελθόν, αυτή η SIM δουλεύει μόνο σε Hybrid Access router.
> 
> Με τη sim του Βooster ping 50ms (4G only), ενώ με την απλή SIM 15ms. Πριν νόμιζα ότι μπορεί να ήταν θέμα κεραίας και σκεφτόμουν να παραγγείλω, τώρα αποκλείεται, μάλλον ο Bonding server έχει lag.


Έχω κολλήσει με το θεμα γιατί η sim δουλεύει/συνδέεται κανονικά με άλλο modem και ενα router/server της Cosmote κανει deny τα packet μου στο 8ο hop. Ενω οι dns και αλλες υπηρεσιες της Cosmote επικοινωνουν κανονικα (που ειναι πριν το hop που με μπλοκαρει).
Προσπαθω να καταλαβω με πιο rule μου κοβουν το traffic.

*και αν είναι το θέμα είναι οτι το traffic μαλλον πρεπει να περναει μεσα απο το gre tunnel με τον bonding server, για αυτο πιστευω οτι μπορει στο τελος να αποτυχω.

----------


## dimyok

Εδω εχω 15 /10 !!!! Θελω download και μου δινουν 10Μbps   upload που αλλοι εχουν κλασει και δε το βλεπουν στις καθημερινες συνδεσεις για δουλεια ....
Ολα αναποδα στο διαβολο μηχανημα  :Razz:  
μαλλον αφου ολοι εχουν πεσει στο download δε πρόκειται ποτέ να δω τα 50ρια και κατοσταρια  νουμερα που ποσταρατε το signal ειναι full δεν ανεβαινει αλλο .....

----------


## newbye

> Έχω κολλήσει με το θεμα γιατί η sim δουλεύει/συνδέεται κανονικά με άλλο modem και ενα router/server της Cosmote κανει deny τα packet μου στο 8ο hop. Ενω οι dns και αλλες υπηρεσιες της Cosmote επικοινωνουν κανονικα (που ειναι πριν το hop που με μπλοκαρει).
> Προσπαθω να καταλαβω με πιο rule μου κοβουν το traffic.
> 
> *και αν είναι το θέμα είναι οτι το traffic μαλλον πρεπει να περναει μεσα απο το gre tunnel με τον bonding server, για αυτο πιστευω οτι μπορει στο τελος να αποτυχω.


Πιθανόν αυτές οι SIMs να είναι ειδικού τύπου ή έχουν μπει στην blacklist. Με τι APN την έχεις στο άλλο το Router και τι βγάζει το system Logs;

- - - Updated - - -




> Εδω εχω 15 /10 !!!! Θελω download και μου δινουν 10Μbps   upload που αλλοι εχουν κλασει και δε το βλεπουν στις καθημερινες συνδεσεις για δουλεια ....
> Ολα αναποδα στο διαβολο μηχανημα  
> μαλλον αφου ολοι εχουν πεσει στο download δε πρόκειται ποτέ να δω τα 50ρια και κατοσταρια  νουμερα που ποσταρατε το signal ειναι full δεν ανεβαινει αλλο .....


Σε σχέση με το κινητό έχεις διαφορές ή τα ίδια; Πριν κάνα δίωρο στα 10down ήταν, τώρα πήγε 31down/39up.

----------


## DimitrisG

> Πιθανόν αυτές οι SIMs να είναι ειδικού τύπου ή έχουν μπει στην blacklist. Με τη APN την έχεις στο άλλο το Router και τι βγάζει το system Logs;


Το APN ειναι ρυθμισμενο σωστα σε "hybrid". To connection γινεται κανονικα, οποτε δεν υπαρχει καποιο μηνυμα στα logs του ρουτερ.

Αλλά τα πακέτα γίνονται drop απο μια ip της Cosmote που παει να περασει το traffic μου προς το ιντερνετ.

----------


## newbye

Μπορεί να συνδέεται σε πρώτο στάδιο... αλλά δεν πρόκειται να γίνει τίποτα αν βομβαρδίζεις την IP που βλέπεις στο mobile. Υπάρχουν και άλλες IPs που πρέπει να πάρει για να δουλέψει το APN hybrid και τελικά να συνδεθείς στο internet, γιαυτό σε μπλοκάρει.

----------


## pier88

> Εδω εχω 15 /10 !!!! Θελω download και μου δινουν 10Μbps   upload που αλλοι εχουν κλασει και δε το βλεπουν στις καθημερινες συνδεσεις για δουλεια ....
> Ολα αναποδα στο διαβολο μηχανημα  
> μαλλον αφου ολοι εχουν πεσει στο download δε πρόκειται ποτέ να δω τα 50ρια και κατοσταρια  νουμερα που ποσταρατε το signal ειναι full δεν ανεβαινει αλλο .....


Έχω δει signal 68 και η ταχύτητα δεν ανέβαινε,διαβολομηχάνημα όπως το είπες φίλε @dimyok.

----------


## DimitrisG

> Μπορεί να συνδέεται σε πρώτο στάδιο... αλλά δεν πρόκειται να γίνει τίποτα αν βομβαρδίζεις την IP που βλέπεις στο mobile. Υπάρχουν και άλλες IPs που πρέπει να πάρει για να δουλέψει το APN hybrid και τελικά να συνδεθείς στο internet, γιαυτό σε μπλοκάρει.


Τι εννοείς να "πάρει και άλλες IP" ? Και τι εννοεις με "βομβαριζεις" ?

----------


## DoSMaN

Με την υποτιθέμενη απελευθέρωση που έγινε στα GB με τις ευχές της κυβέρνησης ίσως να συμφέρει περισσότερο πλέον να έχεις δικό σου router που κάνει bonding και να έχεις μια κάρτα Sim για δεδομένα μόνο, με ένα Α πάγιο...

Δε λέω ότι θα είναι οικονονικότερο αλλά έτσι σκατά που τα έκανε η cosmote με αυτό τα άλλα θα παίζουν καλύτερα...

(ελπίζω δηλαδή...)

----------


## newbye

> Τι εννοείς να "πάρει και άλλες IP" ? Και τι εννοεις με "βομβαριζεις" ?


Εννοώ πολύ απλά ότι τα υπόλοιπα 4G Routers (εκτός του Booster), δεν είναι συμβατά με APN hybrid της Cosmote.

----------


## emskan

> Έχω δει signal 68 και η ταχύτητα δεν ανέβαινε,διαβολομηχάνημα όπως το είπες φίλε @dimyok.


Σε εμένα όσο ανεβαίνει το σήμα τόσο πέφτει η ταχύτητα! Διαβολομηχάνημα όσο δεν πάει...!

Τώρα με σήμα strong είμαι στα 6-7 download και 6-7 upload! (Συμμετρική μου την έκαναν :Razz: ) 

Είμαι στην αναμονή στο 13888 (15 λεπτά) και περιμένω...

- - - Updated - - -




> Οχι μη το βαλεις γιατι εχει πολλα προβληματα. Και απορω οσοι το εχετε με προβληματα τι το κρατατε.


Απλά γιατί έχουμε adsl έως.... 4Mbps (τις καλές ημέρες)!

----------


## pier88

Bρήκα κεραία για το Booster.
https://e.huawei.com/uk/products/wir...terminal/b2368
https://www.huawei.com/en/press-even...t-Design-Award
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-bVDvHCURY
Αυτή λογικά θα λειτουργεί,πόσο θα κάνει όμως;

- - - Updated - - -




> Σε εμένα όσο ανεβαίνει το σήμα τόσο πέφτει η ταχύτητα! Διαβολομηχάνημα όσο δεν πάει...!
> 
> Τώρα με σήμα strong είμαι στα 6-7 download και 6-7 upload! (Συμμετρική μου την έκαναν) 
> 
> Είμαι στην αναμονή στο 13888 (15 λεπτά) και περιμένω...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Τζάμπα περιμένεις,είναι  φορτωμένο το δίκτυο με τα απεριόριστα που έδωσε δώρο,κι εγώ μία από τα ίδια,το πρωί λίγο καλύτερα μετά σιγά σιγά πέφτει και μετά τις μία τη νύχτα τερματίζει.

----------


## emskan

Έτσι κι αλλιώς έπεσε η γραμμή στα 31 λεπτά αναμονής...

Η κεραία από ότι κατάλαβα πάει πακέτο με το router στα... ούτε 700$ https://www.4gltemall.com/huawei-b23...cat12-cpe.html

----------


## DimitrisG

> Bρήκα κεραία για το Booster.
> https://e.huawei.com/uk/products/wir...terminal/b2368
> https://www.huawei.com/en/press-even...t-Design-Award
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-bVDvHCURY
> Αυτή λογικά θα λειτουργεί,πόσο θα κάνει όμως;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Αυτή η κεραία δεν είναι απλά κεραία, είναι CPE + Κεραια σε ενα package...

----------


## pier88

> Έτσι κι αλλιώς έπεσε η γραμμή στα 31 λεπτά αναμονής...
> 
> Η κεραία από ότι κατάλαβα πάει πακέτο με το router στα... ούτε 700$ https://www.4gltemall.com/huawei-b23...cat12-cpe.html


Aυτό βλέπω κι εγώ αν και κάποιες πωλούνται στο facebook (το λέει κι ο τύπος στο video) και χωριστά.
Δες εδώ:https://www.facebook.com/infouiblog/

----------


## DimitrisG

> Aυτό βλέπω κι εγώ αν και κάποιες πωλούνται στο facebook (το λέει κι ο τύπος στο video) και χωριστά.
> Δες εδώ:https://www.facebook.com/infouiblog/


Εγώ αγόρασα αυτήν: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Την περιμένω να την δοκιμάσω.

----------


## emskan

Δεν ξέρω για facebook.... αν και βλέπω στις φώτο μόνο το cpe.
Βλέπω από το site ότι πωλείται και μόνο η κεραία https://e.huawei.com/uk/products/wir...terminal/b2368 στα Specifications το "B2366 ODU only"

----------


## pier88

> Δεν ξέρω για facebook.... αν και βλέπω στις φώτο μόνο το cpe.
> Βλέπω από το site ότι πωλείται και μόνο η κεραία https://e.huawei.com/uk/products/wir...terminal/b2368 στα Specifications το "B2366 ODU only"


Αυτό το get pricing info με τρομάζει όμως.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ αγόρασα αυτήν: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Την περιμένω να την δοκιμάσω.


Άντε,να μας πεις εντυπώσεις.Κι εγώ αυτή έχω βάλει στο μάτι,έχει καλές κριτικές..

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτή η κεραία δεν είναι απλά κεραία, είναι CPE + Κεραια σε ενα package...


Σωστά,μάλιστα την κάρτα sim την παίρνει στην κεραία.
https://youtu.be/czFQRvWgsg8

----------


## emskan

Πάντως το να βάλεις κεραία και μάλιστα ακριβή έχει να κάνει και με το πόσο γρήγορα καταναλώνεις τα 100gb. Μετά όσο σήμα και να έχεις στα 15Mbps θα είσαι κλειδωμένος.
Για παράδειγμα εγώ, με εξαίρεση τον τελευταίο μήνα, τα 100gb τα τρώω στο 10ήμερο!

----------


## DimitrisG

> Πάντως το να βάλεις κεραία και μάλιστα ακριβή έχει να κάνει και με το πόσο γρήγορα καταναλώνεις τα 100gb. Μετά όσο σήμα και να έχεις στα 15Mbps θα είσαι κλειδωμένος.
> Για παράδειγμα εγώ, με εξαίρεση τον τελευταίο μήνα, τα 100gb τα τρώω στο 10ήμερο!


Εγώ δεν έχω καθόλου σήμα μηδέν. Και με αυτήν θα έχω θέλω να πιστεύω. Ακόμα και στα 15 mbps συν την adsl μου στα 12-13 θα ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος. Αξιολογη αναβαθμιση αφου ειναι η μονη λυση εξαλλου...
Είπα πιο πάνω ότι προσπάθησα να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα δικό μου 4g router mikrotik αλλα ενω συνδεοταν δεν ειχα συνδεση με το ιντερνετ. Και αφου λογικα το huawei ειναι η μονη λυση θα προσπαθησω με κεραια. Ελπιζω να βγει το αποτελεσμα.

Τώρα εάν κάποιος έχει βρει κάποια ρύθμιση ή κάτι για να δουλέψει το Ίντερνετ σε άλλο LTE router ας βοηθησει. Παντως εγω καταλαβα οτι δεν ειναι κλειδωμενη με καποιο router ουτε ασυμβατη με άλλα router lte της αγορας, απλα χρησιμοποιειται μια σειρα προτοκολλων που δεν γινεται να το σεταρεις σε αλλο ρουτερ καθως ειναι τεχνολογια κλειστη της Huawei. ετσι το δικτυο της Cosmote ειναι σεταρισμενο να δεχεται το traffic απο τις hybrid sim μονο μεσω του bonding server.. Αυτα ειναι τα δικα μου συμπερασματα μεχρι τωρα. Σιγουρα ειναι κατι που το ερευνησα ως ενα βαθμο αφου ειμαι και του κλαδου. Θα δειξει ομως, εαν το καταφερω με την κεραια απλα να ξεμπερδευω.

----------


## emskan

Φυσικά άλλο να μην έχεις καθόλου σήμα, εκεί αναγκαστικά θα πας σε κεραία.

----------


## newbye

> Εγώ δεν έχω καθόλου σήμα μηδέν.


Ούτε μια γραμμή σήμα δεν έχεις; Να μετακινήσεις το booster και να το βάλεις να κοιτάει προς στην κοντινότερη κεραία της cote, που μπορείς να την βρεις εδώ

----------


## DimitrisG

> Ούτε μια γραμμή σήμα δεν έχεις; Να μετακινήσεις το booster και να το βάλεις να κοιτάει προς στην κοντινότερη κεραία της cote, που μπορείς να την βρεις εδώ


Ευχαριστώ, αλλά την έχω κάνει την μελέτη μου. Ξέρω ακριβώς που πρέπει να μπει η κεραία και που να κοιτάει.  Το Huawei δεν γινεται να μετακινηθει τοσο μακρια.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Στο APN έβαλα internet. Οι φήμες για δήθεν firmware που ξεκλειδώνουν (δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι...) είναι μάλλον μια φαντασία. Ακόμα και η ρύθμιση από τις κεραίες πριν το νέο firmware (ακόμα και αν ήταν κρυφή) ήταν by default στο auto, και όσοι βάζανε ακριβές κεραίες τις επέλεγε αυτόματα.
> 
> 
> 
> Στην περίπτωσή μου τα προβλήματα είναι σπάνια πλέον.


Καλή φάση η δοκιμή που έκανες με τη sim.. :One thumb up:  
Όσο για αυτό που λες με τις κεραίες πριν στο auto..το ξέρεις με σιγουριά η το υποθέτεις;

----------


## emskan

Βλέπω στο cosmote app ότι έχει αφαιρεθεί η τιμή από τα έξτρα 50gb. Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι ή είναι bug της εφαρμογής;

Update: Άκυρο πρέπει να είναι... Στο site το έχουν με τιμή κανονικά

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το APN ειναι ρυθμισμενο σωστα σε "hybrid". To connection γινεται κανονικα, οποτε δεν υπαρχει καποιο μηνυμα στα logs του ρουτερ.
> 
> Αλλά τα πακέτα γίνονται drop απο μια ip της Cosmote που παει να περασει το traffic μου προς το ιντερνετ. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 210223Συνημμένο Αρχείο 210224


Οι πρώτες ip είναι από το τοπικό σου δίκτυο; Από την άλλη να παίζει ρόλο που οι ip στην κινητή είναι σε ΝΑΤ;

----------


## DimitrisG

> Οι πρώτες ip είναι από το τοπικό σου δίκτυο; Από την άλλη να παίζει ρόλο που οι ip στην κινητή είναι σε ΝΑΤ;


H πρώτη ip είναι το router μου. Οι υπόλοιπες είναι η διαδρομή που κάνει μέσα στο δίκτυο της COSMOTE. Το nat του router μου δεν παίζει ρόλο. Δουλεύει όπως πρέπει.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Με την υποτιθέμενη απελευθέρωση που έγινε στα GB με τις ευχές της κυβέρνησης ίσως να συμφέρει περισσότερο πλέον να έχεις δικό σου router που κάνει bonding και να έχεις μια κάρτα Sim για δεδομένα μόνο, με ένα Α πάγιο...
> 
> Δε λέω ότι θα είναι οικονονικότερο αλλά έτσι σκατά που τα έκανε η cosmote με αυτό τα άλλα θα παίζουν καλύτερα...
> 
> (ελπίζω δηλαδή...)


Πόσο εύκολο είναι να κάνεις το δικό σου bonding; Γιατί δεν μου ακούγεται doable..  :Whistle:  
Από την άλλη μπορεί το booster να υπολειτουργεί..αλλά τον όγκο δεδομένων του και τα+15 μετά, δε νομίζω να τα έβρισκες σε τέτοια τιμή  σε άλλο πακέτο.. Αλλά θα μου πεις είναι και το πακέτο/πάγιο του σταθερού.. Μετά θα έπρεπε να παίξεις με τρίτο voip πάροχο.. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση όπως είπες.. Δεν δείχνει πολύ οικονομική λύση..

----------


## venejo

> Βλέπω στο cosmote app ότι έχει αφαιρεθεί η τιμή από τα έξτρα 50gb. Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι ή είναι bug της εφαρμογής;


Η τιμή δεν υπήρχε σε μένα ποτέ. Κάποιοι είχαν πει ότι δε ξέρουν ούτε στη τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη τι παίζει.

----------


## DimitrisG

> Πόσο εύκολο είναι να κάνεις το δικό σου bonding; Γιατί δεν μου ακούγεται doable..  
> Από την άλλη μπορεί το booster να υπολειτουργεί..αλλά τον όγκο δεδομένων του και τα+15 μετά, δε νομίζω να τα έβρισκες σε τέτοια τιμή  σε άλλο πακέτο..


Εγώ πάντως το έψαξα να κάνω το δικό μου tunnel στον bonding server αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα. Είναι τεχνολογια της Huawei ο τρόπος υλοποίησης. Δεν βρίσκω πληροφορίες αρκετές. Μόνο από το rfc που διάβασα αλλά είναι θεωρητικό. Ξέρω από δίκτυα είμαι του κλάδου. Αλλά μέχρι εκεί που το έψαξα δεν βρήκα όλες τις πληροφορίες που χρειαζόμουν.

----------


## GregoirX23

Α..και κάτι άλλο.. Όσοι πετάτε χρήμα για κεραίες στο booster.. Θα το κρατήσετε εσείς η ο πάροχος για πάντα; Μετά τι θα γίνουν οι κεραίες; Και έστω ότι βγαίνουν για πώληση.. Θα τις πάρει κανείς; :Thinking:  
Αν και αυτό έχει να κάνει με το τι θέλει να κάνει ο καθένας.. Εγώ εξέφρασα απλά μια απορία..

----------


## DimitrisG

> Α..και κάτι άλλο.. Όσοι πετάτε χρήμα για κεραίες στο booster.. Θα το κρατήσετε εσείς η ο πάροχος για πάντα; Μετά τι θα γίνουν οι κεραίες; Και έστω ότι βγαίνουν για πώληση.. Θα τις πάρει κανείς;


Αυτές οι κεραίες είναι universal. Τις παίρνεις για ένα σκοπό αλλά άμα αλλάξει το δίκτυο και καταργήσεις το booster ή την κρατάς για άλλη χρήση ή την πουλάς. Δεν είναι κάτι που είναι συμβατό μόνο με το booster. Σαν να αγοράζω ένα access point, τι πάει να πει τι θα το πάνω μετά : Ρ

Α και η κεραία είναι δικιά σου εννοείται !!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Χρονια πολλα και Καλη Χρονια!
> Μετα απο 8 χρονια στην Cosmote εχω φτασει στα ορια μου με τις απαρχαιωμενες γραμμες χαλκου που εχω στην περιοχη μου.
> Προσφατα εμαθα οτι ο κολλητος μου που μενει στην ιδια περιοχη και 800 μετρα μακρια απο μενα εχει πλεον οπτικες ινες και φτανει στα 24mbps η γραμμη του ενω εμενα ειναι καρφωμενη στα 9. 
> Δε ξερω γιατι συμβαινει και γιατι δεν εχουν καλυψει ολη την περιοχη, ομως πλεον ετοιμαζομαι να στραφω προς το cosmote speedbooster.
> Καλο σημα 4G εχω ευτυχως κοντα στο ρουτερ οποτε ειμαι οκ απ αυτο.
> 
> Ειναι ομως μια safe επιλογη ή υπαρχουν προβληματα;
> Το οριο με τα 100GB ανα μηνα ισχυει; Κι αν ναι, ο περιορισμος στο downrate συμψηφιζεται με την adsl ή ειναι συνολικο;
> Πχ σου βαζουν οριο 15mbps. Αυτα προστιθενται στην adsl ή ειναι ολο μαζι;
> ...


Η περίπτωση της σταθερής γραμμής σου θέλει ψάξιμο, στο αν σε καλύπτει η όχι καμπίνα vdsl, δεν μπορεί να δοθεί κάποια γρήγορη απάντηση.. Αν θες άνοιξε νέο θέμα και το βλέπουμε από εκεί, μη το γεμίζουμε εδώ..

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτές οι κεραίες είναι universal. Τις παίρνεις για ένα σκοπό αλλά άμα αλλάξει το δίκτυο και καταργήσεις το booster ή την κρατάς για άλλη χρήση ή την πουλάς. Δεν είναι κάτι που είναι συμβατό μόνο με το booster. Σαν να αγοράζω ένα access point, τι πάει να πει τι θα το πάνω μετά : Ρ
> 
> Α και η κεραία είναι δικιά σου εννοείται !!


Το θέμα είναι και ο εξοπλισμός που θα έχεις μετά το booster, να έχει το ίδιο connector.. Τότε ναι, σου μένει για χρήση κεραία..αν έχεις και πακέτο δεδομένων κινητής βέβαια.. 
Από την άλλη αντάπτορες sma σε κάτι άλλο δεν ξέρω αν παίζουν..μπορεί ναι.. Και τι απώλειες μπορεί να έχουν..

----------


## DimitrisG

> Η περίπτωση της σταθερής γραμμής σου θέλει ψάξιμο, στο αν σε καλύπτει η όχι καμπίνα vdsl, δεν μπορεί να δοθεί κάποια γρήγορη απάντηση.. Αν θες άνοιξε νέο θέμα και το βλέπουμε από εκεί, μη το γεμίζουμε εδώ..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Το θέμα είναι και ο εξοπλισμός που θα έχεις μετά το booster, να έχει το ίδιο connector.. Τότε ναι, σου μένει για χρήση κεραία..αν έχεις και πακέτο δεδομένων κινητής βέβαια.. 
> Από την άλλη αντάπτορες sma σε κάτι άλλο δεν ξέρω αν παίζουν..μπορεί ναι.. Και τι απώλειες μπορεί να έχουν..


Είναι μια επένδυση. Το παίρνεις σου κάνει έχει μια αξία, βγάζει τα λεφτά του για σένα που το ήθελες. Δεν μεταπουλιούνται όλα τα πράγματα που παίρνουμε. ; )

Υπάρχει άνθρωπος στο YouTube που κάνει τεστ τις απώλειες από Sma adapters και είναι μηδαμινές. Το παιχνίδι παίζεται στο καλώδιο

----------


## GregoirX23

> Είναι μια επένδυση. Το παίρνεις σου κάνει έχει μια αξία, βγάζει τα λεφτά του για σένα που το ήθελες. Δεν μεταπουλιούνται όλα τα πράγματα που παίρνουμε. ; )
> 
> Υπάρχει άνθρωπος στο YouTube που κάνει τεστ τις απώλειες από Sma adapters και είναι μηδαμινές. *Το παιχνίδι παίζεται στο καλώδιο*


Αλήθεια είναι αυτό..

----------


## newbye

> Α..και κάτι άλλο.. Όσοι πετάτε χρήμα για κεραίες στο booster.. Θα το κρατήσετε εσείς η ο πάροχος για πάντα; Μετά τι θα γίνουν οι κεραίες; Και έστω ότι βγαίνουν για πώληση.. Θα τις πάρει κανείς;


Αξίζουν μόνο γι αυτούς που έχουν signal "weak". Προσωπικά δε θα έδινα πάνω από 20-30€ σε αυτή την περίπτωση. Οι υπόλοιποι που έχουν καλό σήμα και θέλουν να το κάνουν εξαιρετικό δίνοντας 80€, σίγουρα δε θα δουν εξαιρετικές ταχύτητες και θα απογοητευθούν. Φως φανάρι ότι o server του booster του δίνει low priorities στο 4G (και σε latency και σε speed). Και έτσι είναι σχεδιασμένο, να δουλεύει επικουρικά.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αξίζουν μόνο γι αυτούς που έχουν signal "weak". Προσωπικά δε θα έδινα πάνω από *20-30€* σε αυτή την περίπτωση. Οι υπόλοιποι που έχουν καλό σήμα και θέλουν να το κάνουν εξαιρετικό δίνοντας 80€, σίγουρα δε θα δουν εξαιρετικές ταχύτητες και θα απογοητευθούν. Φως φανάρι ότι o server του booster του δίνει low priorities στο 4G (και σε latency και σε speed). Και έτσι είναι σχεδιασμένο, να δουλεύει επικουρικά.


Στο ποσό που αναφέρεις θα έλεγα ότι είμαι οκ και εγώ.. 
Αλλά από την άλλη αν επενδύσεις σε κάτι που θα σου χρησιμεύσει και σε άλλο εξοπλισμό μετά όπως αναφέρθηκε, τότε οκ και σε αυτή τη περίπτωση.. 

Όπως και να είναι σχεδιασμένο το booster, δε θα πω ότι δε σπάει νεύρα ώρες ώρες.. Εγώ όταν το είχα κάθε βράδυ σχεδόν το bonding ήταν down, αυτό ήταν το πρόβλημα μου..όχι τόσο η διακύμανση στη ταχύτητα.. Αν και στις πρώτες ημέρες είχα σοβαρό θέμα με την ισχύ του σήματος, μετά το έφτιαξαν.. 
Το έβγαλα αναγκαστικά με την αλλαγή παρόχου κ για διάφορους άλλους λόγους.. Η ουσία είναι ότι σε αυτή τη τιμή όπως έχω πει παρόμοιο δε βρίσκεις.. Άσε που βοηθάει και αυτούς που δεν έχουν άλλη λύση π.χ κάλυψη από vdsl και έχουν χάλια ταχύτητες σε adsl.. Και η βόντα πήγε να κάνει κάτι ανάλογο αλλά το βούλιαξε.. Ο οτε από την άλλη δεν μου έκανε εντύπωση που το έβγαλε..αν σκεφτείς τα isdn του παλιά.. (Ε ρε έπεφτε χαράτσι τότε..)
Από την άλλη το 4g φημίζεται για το χαμηλό ping..αυτό που παρουσιάζει το booster στο ping, όπως αναφέρθηκε πίσω, είναι λίγο περίεργο.. Αν δεν οφείλεται σε θέμα κάλυψης κλπ.. Δεν ξέρω αν η όλη υλοποίηση του bonding προσθέτει στο ping.. Ας μας πουν και οι άλλοι τι ping τους δίνει η κινητή σκέτη.. Εμένα τώρα που είδα παλιό speedtest 51ms μου έδινε σε Γερμανία/Αγγλία.. Σε Ελλάδα 8~13ms..

----------


## emskan

Σκέτο 4G ping 22-29ms 
Μαζί με adsl ping 32-38ms

----------


## DimitrisG

> Σκέτο 4G ping 22-29ms 
> Μαζί με adsl ping 32-38ms


Σκετο 4G πως το κάνεις ? Εγω έχω κανει ενα καινουργιο L2 bridge (mobile+LAN3).

----------


## emskan

Βγάζω το καλώδιο της adsl

----------


## pier88

> Βγάζω το καλώδιο της adsl


Δε χρειάζεται να βγάζεις το καλώδιο,από τις ρυθμίσεις internet ξετικάρεις την adsl.

----------


## newbye

> Σκέτο 4G ping 22-29ms 
> Μαζί με adsl ping 32-38ms


Μια χαρά. Σε σχέση με το 4G ping από το κινητό έχεις διαφορά;

----------


## emskan

> Δε χρειάζεται να βγάζεις το καλώδιο,από τις ρυθμίσεις internet ξετικάρεις την adsl.


Ναι σωστά. Απλά εμένα η adsl μου είναι χάλια και στο ΗΑ35 γίνεται πιο χάλια, οπότε για να την χρησιμοποιώ (αποκλειστικά για τον αποκωδικοποιητή του cosmote tv) πρέπει να την έχω σε άλλο ρουτερ. (Αυτή την στιγμή ένα παλιό ZTE H108N που μου είχε ξεμείνει).



> Μια χαρά. Σε σχέση με το 4G ping από το κινητό έχεις διαφορά;


Δεν έχω κινητό cosmote

----------


## pier88

> Μια χαρά. Σε σχέση με το 4G ping από το κινητό έχεις διαφορά;


Με ΟΤΕ server απο κινητό 24, από το booster 26,Booster χωρίς την adsl 38.

----------


## newbye

> Με ΟΤΕ server απο κινητό 24, από το booster 26,Booster χωρίς την adsl 38.


Στα ίδια δηλαδή, οπότε είσαι ok. Οι ταχύτητες είναι ίδιες ή έχεις μεγάλες διαφορές;

----------


## pier88

> Στα ίδια δηλαδή, οπότε είσαι ok. Οι ταχύτητες είναι ίδιες ή έχεις μεγάλες διαφορές;


Πριν δώσει τα απεριόριστα τερμάτιζε 13+60,τώρα 25 συνολικά τις περισσότερες ώρες και μετά τα μεσάνυχτα τερματίζει.

----------


## dimyok

Εβαλα τη sim του κινητου να μετρησω στο booster . Δε παιρνει IP - αφησατε το TR069 να τραβαει ρυθμισεις  μεσα  τι ρυθμισεις κανατε ; Aλλο θεμα ειναι οτι μου εχασε τις εσωτερικες που εδινε στο TP link και τη VLAN ID του που το εβαζα πρωτο . Και δε βλεπει τα LAN πανω απο 100 ενω του χω CAT6 1000 mbps το εβλεπε πριν

----------


## newbye

Τι APN έχεις βάλει; Δε σου δείχνει το Mobile Connected;

----------


## puntomania

> Ακόμα προσπαθώ να κάνω να δουλέψει η sim του booster σε αλλο modem...


μα το έχουμε πει πολλες φορες...γιατι δεν δουλευει σε άλλο μοντεμ!!!

----------


## jmakro

> Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά.
> 
> Οι περισσότεροι αναφέρουν ότι το LTE δουλεύει αυτόνομα (χωρίς την ADSL δηλαδή), κάποιος ανέφερε ότι το έχει και σε καράβι και κάνει βόλτες στο Αιγαίο . Επίσης η πλειοψηφία αναφέρει ότι το SIP δουλεύει κανονικά μέσω  LTE. Δύο χρόνια που το έχω ποτέ δεν δούλεψαν αυτά.


Ν αναφέρω ξανα οτι δουλεύει αυτόνομα καιβεγω ειχα πει οτι το εχει συναδελφος σε πλοιο και παίζει απροβλημάτιστα.
Αυτό για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε οτι παιζει αυτόνομα χωρις να χρειάζεται adsl γραμμή πανω.

----------


## dimyok

> Τι APN έχεις βάλει; Δε σου δείχνει το Mobile Connected;


Στο ΗΑ35 με αλλη cosmote 4g sim φαινεται να συνδέεται  αλλα να κολλαει μετα - που αλλαζω το APN ;

----------


## newbye

> Στο ΗΑ35 με αλλη cosmote 4g sim φαινεται να συνδέεται  αλλα να κολλαει μετα - που αλλαζω το APN ;


Στις ρυθμίσεις του Internet -> Mobile

----------


## dimyok

Ευχαριστω !  . Στο APN εχω hybrid τι βαζω ;

----------


## newbye

internet

----------


## GregoirX23

> H πρώτη ip είναι το router μου. Οι υπόλοιπες είναι η διαδρομή που κάνει μέσα στο δίκτυο της COSMOTE. Το nat του router μου δεν παίζει ρόλο. Δουλεύει όπως πρέπει.


Τώρα το είδα αυτό.. Μου ξέφυγε.. 
Δεν αναφέρθηκα στο nat του ρούτερ.. Έλεγα ότι όλες οι ip των κινητών είναι σε nat, δηλαδή μία public ip την μοιράζονται πολλοί χρήστες, όχι όπως στη σταθερή, αν κ έχουν αρχίσει κ εκεί κόλπα με nat, το οποίο βέβαια βγαίνει αν το ζητήσεις..  
Στη κινητή σχεδόν πάντα οι ip των κινητών είναι σε nat, άλλη ip στο ρούτερ συνήθως από 100 η 10 η κάτι της κλάσης private ip.. Και άλλη public.. Και νομίζω αυτό δεν βγαίνει.. Έξω πρέπει φαίνεται η ip που σου δίνει ο bonding server αν θυμάμαι καλά..
Να κολλάει μήπως εκεί το θέμα με το ping που λες;

Εδώ ποια είναι η ip της κινητής; Εσύ που μπορείς να το δεις στο ρούτερ.. Η public λογικά δεν πρέπει να φαίνεται κάπου στη διαδρομή..  Τα hop 2,3,5 τι είναι; Το 4 λογικά το gateway σου.. Πάντως όπως λες δεν φαίνεται να βγαίνεις από το δίκτυο της κοτε, κολλάς εκεί..

----------


## newbye

Έτσι εξηγείται λοιπόν, χθες έψαχνα στο booster την public IP από την SIM με τα απεριόριστα, δεν υπήρχε πουθενά, φαίνεται μόνο στον έξω κόσμο.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Έτσι εξηγείται λοιπόν, χθες έψαχνα στο booster την public IP από την SIM με τα απεριόριστα, δεν υπήρχε πουθενά, φαίνεται μόνο στον έξω κόσμο.


Τι να την κάνεις;  :Whistle:  Από περιέργεια ε; 
Και αν την είδες από κάποια σελίδα τύπου whatismyip, τότε αυτή θα ήταν η public η οποία όπως είπα την μοιράζονται πολλοί χρήστες στη κινητή.. Αυτό είναι το νατ που εφαρμόζει ο πάροχος.. 
Όχι το νατ του ρούτερ (που αναφέρθηκε πάνω) το οποίο κάνει τη μετατροπή από την έξω public ip στο εσωτερικό μας δίκτυο, με το συνηθέστερο να είναι το 192.168.χ.χ.  
Στο ρούτερ μάλλον θα είχες κάποια ip του τύπου από 10. η 100.

----------


## newbye

Ναι στο router της κινητής είναι 10. η public 31.

----------


## DimitrisG

> μα το έχουμε πει πολλες φορες...γιατι δεν δουλευει σε άλλο μοντεμ!!!


Συγνώμη αλλά το είχα ψάξει και δεν είχα δει μια απάντηση που να είναι ξεκάθαρη έτσι είπα να το δω μόνος μου.
Τεχνικά ξέρεις γιατί δεν γίνεται ? (να δω εάν κατάλαβα σωστά)

- - - Updated - - -




> Τώρα το είδα αυτό.. Μου ξέφυγε.. 
> Δεν αναφέρθηκα στο nat του ρούτερ.. Έλεγα ότι όλες οι ip των κινητών είναι σε nat, δηλαδή μία public ip την μοιράζονται πολλοί χρήστες, όχι όπως στη σταθερή, αν κ έχουν αρχίσει κ εκεί κόλπα με nat, το οποίο βέβαια βγαίνει αν το ζητήσεις..  
> Στη κινητή σχεδόν πάντα οι ip των κινητών είναι σε nat, άλλη ip στο ρούτερ συνήθως από 100 η 10 η κάτι της κλάσης private ip.. Και άλλη public.. Και νομίζω αυτό δεν βγαίνει.. Έξω πρέπει φαίνεται η ip που σου δίνει ο bonding server αν θυμάμαι καλά..
> Να κολλάει μήπως εκεί το θέμα με το ping που λες;
> 
> Εδώ ποια είναι η ip της κινητής; Εσύ που μπορείς να το δεις στο ρούτερ.. Η public λογικά δεν πρέπει να φαίνεται κάπου στη διαδρομή..  Τα hop 2,3,5 τι είναι; Το 4 λογικά το gateway σου.. Πάντως όπως λες δεν φαίνεται να βγαίνεις από το δίκτυο της κοτε, κολλάς εκεί..


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ήξερα ότι οι διευθύνσεις της κινητής είναι με nat. Αυτο που κατάλαβα είναι ότι κάνει route το traffic απο το bonding server και για αυτό δεν παίζει σε άλλο modem, γιατι δεν δημιουργεί αυτό το tunnel (GRE) με τα χαρακτηριστικά που ορίζει η Huawei.

Όσο για τα hops, είναι ένα trace route κατευθειαν απο το router, οπότε είναι η διαδρομή στο εξωτερικό δικτυο.

----------


## puntomania

> Συγνώμη αλλά το είχα ψάξει και δεν είχα δει μια απάντηση που να είναι ξεκάθαρη έτσι είπα να το δω μόνος μου.
> Τεχνικά ξέρεις γιατί δεν γίνεται ? (να δω εάν κατάλαβα σωστά)


να το ξανά γράψω τοτε..... η σιμ....παίρνει ιντερνετ...άλλα έχει πρόσβαση μόνο στις ip's του bonding server ώστε να μπορεί να φτιάξει ένα tunnel προς αυτόν... και αφού το φτιάξει...τοτε παίρνει το ρουτερ ιντερνετ μέσου αυτού... και οταν έχουμε και την pstn επάνω πάει και ένα 2ο tunnel...

γιαυτό είπα...αν ξέραμε τι tunnel φτιάχνει το ρουτερ και τις λεπτομέρειες του... τοτε πιθανόν να μπορούσαμε σε ενα μικροτικ να την κάναμε να παίζει.

----------


## DimitrisG

> να το ξανά γράψω τοτε..... η σιμ....παίρνει ιντερνετ...άλλα έχει πρόσβαση μόνο στις ip's του bonding server ώστε να μπορεί να φτιάξει ένα tunnel προς αυτόν... και αφού το φτιάξει...τοτε παίρνει το ρουτερ ιντερνετ μέσου αυτού... και οταν έχουμε και την pstn επάνω πάει και ένα 2ο tunnel...
> 
> γιαυτό είπα...αν ξέραμε τι tunnel φτιάχνει το ρουτερ και τις λεπτομέρειες του... τοτε πιθανόν να μπορούσαμε σε ενα μικροτικ να την κάναμε να παίζει.


Ωραία, αυτό ήταν το συμπέρασμα και το δικό μου από την ερευνά μου. Σύμφωνα με το RFC της Huawei https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-zh...nel-bonding-05 δημιουργεί GRE tunnel. Αυτό το GRE tunnel δημιουργείτε dynamic με το ΗΑ να στέλνει gre tunnel setup request και επειτα καποια value οπως το CIN. Και ακολουθούνται και αλλες διαδικασίες παρόμοιες μέχρι να δημιουργηθεί αυτό το tunnel. Συνύθως τα GRE tunnel τα σετάρουμε static. Είναι setup που δεν μπορούμε να το setarroume σε αλλο router διοτι είναι propriety της Huawei. Χρησιμοποιεί προτόκολλα κλασσικά των δικτύων για αυτό ψάρωσα στην αρχή. Αυτά για όσους είναι λίγο πιο γνώστες των δικτύων.

----------


## puntomania

> Ωραία, αυτό ήταν το συμπέρασμα και το δικό μου από την ερευνά μου. Σύμφωνα με το RFC της Huawei https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-zh...nel-bonding-05 δημιουργεί GRE tunnel. Αυτό το GRE tunnel δημιουργείτε dynamic με το ΗΑ να στέλνει gre tunnel setup request και επειτα καποια value οπως το CIN. Και ακολουθούνται και αλλες διαδικασίες παρόμοιες μέχρι να δημιουργηθεί αυτό το tunnel. Συνύθως τα GRE tunnel τα σετάρουμε static. Είναι setup που δεν μπορούμε να το setarroume σε αλλο router διοτι είναι propriety της Huawei. Χρησιμοποιεί προτόκολλα κλασσικά των δικτύων για αυτό ψάρωσα στην αρχή. Αυτά για όσους είναι λίγο πιο γνώστες των δικτύων.


δεν έψαξα το κομμάτι GRE... ώστε να ξέρω το πως λειτουργεί κτλ.... αν βρίσκαμε root κωδικούς απ το HA... ώστε να βλέπαμε πιο μέσα το τι γίνετε... ίσως βρίσκαμε μια άκρη.

----------


## dimyok

Εχει πεσει ο bonding server ;;

----------


## puntomania

> Εχει πεσει ο bonding server ;;


σε μένα up ειναι...

----------


## dimyok

Σε μενα εχει πεσει εδω και καμια ωρα . Τι ρυθμισεις βαλατε για να παιξει με τη unlimited sim ; Aν παιζει δηλαδη ...

----------


## newbye

Εκείνο που έχει βουλιάξει σε μένα σήμερα είναι το ADSL, στο 1,5-2mbps είναι όσα reset και να φάει. Η sim του κινητού στο booster έχει σκαμπανεβάσματα, αλλά την δουλειά της την κάνει απροσδόκητα καλά. Όποιος θέλει να ανεβάσει σε Cloud είναι ευκαιρία.

----------


## dimyok

Μπορειτε να βοηθησετε με τις ρυθμισεις ; Tι ακριβως αλλαζω στη καρτελα mobile ; Στο APN οπου hybrid εβαλα internet αλλες ρυθμισεις ;
Ευχαριστω !

----------


## newbye

Είναι το mobile Connected; Πάνω βλέπει το σήμα του 4G;

----------


## dimyok

Μπλε σήμα Οκ strength excellent 52. Mobile sim valid . Παρακάτω τι κάνω ;

----------


## newbye

Επειδή δε δουλεύει το bonding, έχει σαν first priority το ADSL. Απομόνωσε το mobile από την ADSL για να παίρνεις internet μόνο από το mobile, ότι κάνουμε δηλαδή για να έχουμε μόνο 4G.

----------


## DimitrisG

> Επειδή δε δουλεύει το bonding, έχει σαν first priority το ADSL. Απομόνωσε το mobile από την ADSL για να παίρνεις internet μόνο από το mobile, ότι κάνουμε δηλαδή για να έχουμε μόνο 4G.


Πως κάνετε το isolation του 4G ? Εγώ το έχω κάνει με δημιουργία L2 bridge και φαίνεται να δουλεύει.

----------


## dimyok

Το απομόνωσα εκλεισα dsl να δουλευει μονο mobile ... αλλα φαινεται κλειδωμένο δεν ανεβαινει πανω απο 17000mbps . Μου κολαει και το TL-R470T+
Load Balance Broadband Router γιατι το wan που ειχα βαλει την IP του booster αρχισε να μου αλλαζει τα VLAN απο 20 σε 426 . Σουταρα και το tp link .... τι κανω τωρα ;

----------


## newbye

> Πως κάνετε το isolation του 4G ? Εγώ το έχω κάνει με δημιουργία L2 bridge και φαίνεται να δουλεύει.


Έτσι  :One thumb up: . Αλλά σήμερα τράβηξε σκάλωμα και έστρωσε με reboot.

----------


## dimyok

Αν εχεις τη καλοσυνη μου λες τα βηματα για τη sim του κινητού στο booster γιατι ειμαι σε φαση να φευγουν απο το παραθυρο  :Razz:  Μεσα στο HA35 direct συνδεδεμενο με lan και μονο με mobile .

----------


## newbye

> Το απομόνωσα εκλεισα dsl να δουλευει μονο mobile ... αλλα φαινεται κλειδωμένο δεν ανεβαινει πανω απο 17000mbps . Μου κολαει και το TL-R470T+
> Load Balance Broadband Router γιατι το wan που ειχα βαλει την IP του booster αρχισε να μου αλλαζει τα VLAN απο 20 σε 426 . Σουταρα και το tp link .... τι κανω τωρα ;


Δεν είναι κλειδωμένο, φορτωμένο είναι. Για τα υπόλοιπα, μάλλον θέλουν στήσιμο από την αρχή.

----------


## DimitrisG

> Το απομόνωσα εκλεισα dsl να δουλευει μονο mobile ... αλλα φαινεται κλειδωμένο δεν ανεβαινει πανω απο 17000mbps . Μου κολαει και το TL-R470T+
> Load Balance Broadband Router γιατι το wan που ειχα βαλει την IP του booster αρχισε να μου αλλαζει τα VLAN απο 20 σε 426 . Σουταρα και το tp link .... τι κανω τωρα ;


Μπορείς να πεις το setup που προσπαθείς να κάνεις ; 

Εγώ έχω ένα router edgerouter x. Συνδεμένο πάνω σε μια lan κάνει κλήση pppoe και παίρνει Ίντερνετ. Έπειτα έχω σε μια άλλη lan συνδεμένο το er x με το μόντεμ πάλι και είναι σαν wan 2 στο router μου με load balance. Δήλαδη από τη μια θύρα στο Huawei κάνω δικιά μου κλήση στο adsl και στην άλλη δίνω μόνο Mobile σαν DHCP client. Στο Huawei τώρα, έχω στο πρώτο bridge το Mobile μόνο επιλεγμένο και βγαλμένη μια λαν που είναι για το adsl που κάνω δικιά μου κλήση. Έκανα ένα νέο bridge και επέλεξα μόνο adsl vdsl και την lan που έβγαλα από το default bridge. 

Έτσι έχω στο Huawei ένα λαν που στέλνω μόνο Mobile στο wan 2 του edgerouter που είναι DHCP client. Και ένα λαν που είναι bridge μόνο στο adsl και κάνω όμως δικιά μου κλήση pppoe στο wan 1 του edgerouter. 

Προς στιγμην φαίνεται να δουλεύει. Πρέπει να το τεστάρω κιαλλο όμως για να είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα bridge δουλεύουν έτσι όπως στην θεωρεία θα έπρεπε. Περιμένω και τις κεραίες την άλλη βδομάδα γιατί έχω weak signal και θα σας πω.

Επίσης έκανα και κάποιες ρυθμίσεις security με ACL κλπ για να μην έχω θέμα με το firewall του Huawei (για την mobile συνδεση αφου η αλλη ειναι κληση pppoe και ειναι tunnel). Αλλά δεν τα δοκίμασα ακόμα αν δουλεύουν, soon.

----------


## newbye

> Αν εχεις τη καλοσυνη μου λες τα βηματα για τη sim του κινητού στο booster γιατι ειμαι σε φαση να φευγουν απο το παραθυρο  Μεσα στο HA35 direct συνδεδεμενο με lan και μονο με mobile .


Πριν αλλάξεις την sim, αλλάζεις το apn σε hyprid. Κλείνεις το booster και αλλάζεις την sim μετά αφήνεις μόνο το mobile. Κάνεις και 1-2 reboot αν δεις ότι μουλάρωσε  :Razz: .

----------


## dimyok

H μονη αλλαγη δηλαδη ειναι στη καρτελα mobile το APN πληκτρολογεις μεσα hybrid . Αυτο και reboot μονο του χωρις γραμμη ;

----------


## newbye

:One thumb up:

----------


## dimyok

Ακομα χτυπιεμαι τιποτα . Οι χαμενοι εχουν ριξει τη ταχυτητα σε 33mbps max σε εξωτερικη δηλαδη αμα χρησιμοποιείς την εσωτερικη μεσα παιρνεις τον πουλο . Και η ρυθμιση IPV4 στο DSL ειναι νεκρη και στο MOBILE αλλα σε IPV6 δινει . Εχουν πιταρει δηλαδη τις παλιες IP και στο dsl ;; Θυμαμαι παλια το ρυθμιζαμε σε IPV4 για να ξεκολλήσει

----------


## pier88

Έβαλα 2 χαλκοσύρματα 15 πόντους αντί για κεραίες,το σήμα πήγε 39 και κατέβαζε με 4mb/s έναντι 2.5mb/s με τις εσωτερικές!Τι σάπιο ρούτερ είναι αυτό;Έλεος.

----------


## dimyok

Για βαλε καμια φωτο τι του εχωσες ;  :Razz:

----------


## pier88

> Για βαλε καμια φωτο τι του εχωσες ;


Σύρμα από cat5 καλώδιο αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο να το στερεώσω τώρα,θα πειραματιστώ αύριο.

----------


## newbye

> Έβαλα 2 χαλκοσύρματα 15 πόντους αντί για κεραίες,το σήμα πήγε 39 και κατέβαζε με 4mb/s έναντι 2.5mb/s με τις εσωτερικές!Τι σάπιο ρούτερ είναι αυτό;Έλεος.


Με τις εξωτερικές που αγόρασες είδες διαφορά;

----------


## pier88

> Με τις εξωτερικές που αγόρασες είδες διαφορά;


Εξωτερικές έχω από τις απλές ,2 ζεύγη διαφορετικά και δεν είδα καμία διαφορά,μάλιστα έχουν λιγότερο σήμα από τις δικές του.

----------


## dimyok

Κοιταξτε π@στια που εχουν κανει . Ο bonding server ειναι κλειδωμενος τωρα να σερνεται στο download . To upload χτυπαει ανετα πανω απο 5mbps
5.0 Mbps max download speed  / 300 ms delay  με φορτωση Netflix γμησε μας δηλαδη cote

----------


## emskan

Εμένα πάλι το download είναι μια χαρά (15-16) με τελειωμένα τα Gb. Upload δεν έχω σχεδόν καθόλου σήμερα!

----------


## psyxakias

Στη δική μου περίπτωση, βασική αιτία πτώσης ταχύτητας πιστεύω είναι η 4G κεραία της περιοχής διότι όταν πέφτει το speedbooster, πέφτει στα αντίστοιχα επίπεδα και μια cosmote data sim που έχω στο κινητό οπότε δεν το αποδίδω (ακόμα) στο bonding. Έχει τύχει να δω χαμηλές ταχύτητες (ακόμα και κάτω από της ADSL), ενώ κάποιες φορές έχει και υψηλά pings (200-300 ms) αλλά αυτό παρουσιάζεται και στη data sim του κινητού (!) άρα κάτι παίζει με το 4G γενικότερα.

Σαν υπηρεσία γενικά με ξεκόλλησε από τα 14/1 που συγχρονίζω, σίγουρα έχει τα θέματά της αλλά για την ώρα την κρατάω. Άμα ανέβαινε και στα 300GB το transfer, αντί για 100, θα ήμουν ακόμα πιο ευχαριστημένος παρά τα προβλήματα.

Ενδεικτικά απόψε πιάνω 20/5 στο booster (10-12 από ADSL και 8-10 από το 4G) ενώ και η κανονική cosmote data στο κινητό μου 8-10/4. Έχω ξεπεράσει τα GB οπότε μέχρι 15 θα έπρεπε να βλέπω από το 4G στο booster αλλά το κινητό συνήθως πιάνει τουλάχιστον 30, για αυτό θεωρώ υπεύθυνη την κεραία/4G δίκτυο κυρίως και έπειτα το booster. Τουλάχιστον ξέρω ότι αργά το βράδυ (μετά τις 1-2) θα πετάει και το booster και το κινητό.

https://www.speedtest.net/result/8920350465

----------


## pier88

Τώρα που είναι φορτωμένο το δίκτυο μάλλον έχουν σε low priority τα speedbooster.Kι εγώ χάλια όλη τη μέρα και μέχρι τις 01.00 που επανέρχεται.35 λεπτά περίμενα στο 13888 μετά έκλεισε μόνο του,τα ίδια και χτες!

----------


## psyxakias

Εμένα πάντως τα ίδια είναι και το κινητό, οπότε δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν βάζουν σε χαμηλότερη προτεραιότητα το booster. Ίσως είναι αρκετά μπουκωμένη η κεραία μου για να βγάλω συμπεράσματα για το booster.  :Laughing:

----------


## GregoirX23

Off Topic


		Γενικά δεν ξέρω αν είναι σχετικό η τι έχει γίνει η τι γίνεται σχετικά με αυτό το πράγμα.. Η αν μας επηρεάζει εμάς εδώ..
https://www.google.gr/search?client=...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8



- - - Updated - - -

Δεν μου λέτε.. Κάτι άσχετο.. Το chat της κοτε στη σελίδα, έχει βαρέσει κανόνι; Το πατάω από 2 διαφορετικούς browser και δεν κάνει τπτ.. Ούτε μέσα από το mycosmote.. Έχω εγώ πρόβλημα η όχι;  :Thinking:

----------


## newbye

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Γενικά δεν ξέρω αν είναι σχετικό η τι έχει γίνει η τι γίνεται σχετικά με αυτό το πράγμα.. Η αν μας επηρεάζει εμάς εδώ..
> https://www.google.gr/search?client=...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


Μπα, τίποτα ακόμα. Τα torrents κατεβαίνουν πιο γρήγορα, από το witcher 3 στο xbox one. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει το ανάποδο  :Razz: .

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μπα, τίποτα ακόμα. Τα torrents κατεβαίνουν πιο γρήγορα, από το witcher 3 στο xbox one. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει το ανάποδο .


Δεν μου λες.. Μπες μια στη σελίδα της κοτε, επικοινωνία, chat, πες μου σου ανοίγει; :Thinking:  
Άλλαξες avatar και δυσκολεύτηκα να καταλάβω ποιος είναι.. Μετά είδα το όνομα χρήστη..  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic


		Όχι δεν παίζει το chat. Πατάω το "Ξεκίνησε εδώ!" και δεν κάνει απολύτως τίποτα, ούτε popup, ούτε τίποτα. Δοκίμασα 2-3 browsers.

----------


## newbye

Έχετε δίκιο, ούτε τα video calls ανοίγουν... Γενικά σε μένα φορτώνει αργά αυτό το site.

----------


## pier88

Ούτε chat παίζει ούτε και τπτ άλλο,όταν καλείς το εμπορικό τμήμα το κέντρο σε βγάζει στο τεχνικό,χαμός!Μόλις κατάφερα να βγάλω γραμμή και ζήτησα να πάω σε οικονομικότερο πρόγραμμα αζημίως.

----------


## newbye

Είναι και οι απεργίες στη μέση. Τεχνικές υπηρεσίες και καταστήματα!

----------


## GregoirX23

Καλά πάμε..

----------


## dimyok

To low priority ισχυει μετρησα χτες ολο το βραδυ το σημα κανει φοβερες βυθισεις . Τελικα δε με πηρε κανενας 2 μερες τωρα μονο απο το 13888 "αλλο τμημα αναρμοδιο "για να πουλησουν - στη κοσμαρα τους αυτοι- οποτε για αλλη μια φορα με τη βοηθεια των φορουμς τα εκανα reset ολα . Λεω να δοκιμασω την ιδεα του pier . Φανταζομαι αν απογυμνωσεις τα συρματακια και τα στηριξεις με ταινια με outer θα επανέλθει . Σα σημα . Σαν αλλαγες που εχουν κανει γιατι σιγουρα εχουν βαλει χερι οταν το tp link αρχισε να μου βγαζει οτι χανεται το wlan και το IP του ΗΑ . Δηλαδη το online detection βαραγε κοκκινο .

----------


## pier88

> To low priority ισχυει μετρησα χτες ολο το βραδυ το σημα κανει φοβερες βυθισεις . Τελικα δε με πηρε κανενας 2 μερες τωρα μονο απο το 13888 "αλλο τμημα αναρμοδιο "για να πουλησουν - στη κοσμαρα τους αυτοι- οποτε για αλλη μια φορα με τη βοηθεια των φορουμς τα εκανα reset ολα . Λεω να δοκιμασω την ιδεα του pier . Φανταζομαι αν απογυμνωσεις τα συρματακια και τα στηριξεις με ταινια με outer θα επανέλθει . Σα σημα . Σαν αλλαγες που εχουν κανει γιατι σιγουρα εχουν βαλει χερι οταν το tp link αρχισε να μου βγαζει οτι χανεται το wlan και το IP του ΗΑ . Δηλαδη το online detection βαραγε κοκκινο .


Υπομονή 5 μέρες ακόμα να τελειώσουν τα unlimited κι όλα θα φτιάξουν ως διά μαγείας.Μου το επιβεβαίωσε κι ένας ευγενέστατος τεχνικός πριν λίγο.

----------


## macro

Το καλωδιο για να δουλεψει σα κεραια πρεπει να κλεινει κυκλωμα το εσωτερικο με τη γειωση. Να βραχυκυκλωνουν αυτα τα 2 δλδ, αλλιως δε κανουν τπτ και 20 μετρα να βαλεις.

----------


## newbye

Πέταξε error σήμερα, μήπως πήγε να κάνει αναβάθμιση νέο firmware;



```
Process [restful] run excepition: [restful][ERROR]:web restful proc for [/res/atp-icon.png?HA35HA35V100R019C00SPC0021234567890] result 4000d.
```

----------


## griniaris

> Το καλωδιο για να δουλεψει σα κεραια πρεπει να κλεινει κυκλωμα το εσωτερικο με τη γειωση. Να βραχυκυκλωνουν αυτα τα 2 δλδ, αλλιως δε κανουν τπτ και 20 μετρα να βαλεις.


Καμμια κεραια δεν ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενη.  Ισως εννοεις οτι υπαρχει καποιο κυκλωμα που συνδεει την κεραια με την γειωση.  Αυτο το κυκλωμα βρισκεται πανω στην πλακετα. Στην ουσια ενας ενισχυτης σηματος ειναι.
Στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση (του booster)  η ενσωματωμενη κεραια γινεται να "παρακαμφθει" με εξωτερικες κεραιες. Αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση σκετο συρμα. Μονο προβληματα θα δημιουργησει μακροπροθεσμα.
Αν υπαρχει βυσμα βεβαια πανω στην πλακετα αυτο ΔΕΝ εξασφαλιζει οτι ειναι τοποθετημενα(κολλημενα) και ολα τα απαραιτητα στοιχεια του κυκλωματος.  Αυτο γινεται μονο με οπτικο ελεγχο της πλακετας. 

Σαφως και γινεται να κατασκευασει καποιος την δικη του κεραια. Αλλα προυποθετει να λαβουμες υποψιν καποια στοιχεια.

πχ εδω φαινεται μια κεραια για 4G . αλλα ειναι συγκεκριμενες οι αποστασεις , η διατομη , οι σπειρες κλπ κλπ .

 

*ΣΕ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ομως δεν συνδεεται ο πυρηνας με την γειωση.*

----------


## dimyok

Που μπορουμε να βρουμε υλικα / καλωδιο ; . Φανταζομαι αμα βγαλεις το καπακι ετσι ειναι και οι ετοιμες μεσα . Κατι τετοιο ψαχνω https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7412888/Konig-ANT-4G20-KN.html

----------


## griniaris

> Που μπορουμε να βρουμε υλικα / καλωδιο ; . Φανταζομαι αμα βγαλεις το καπακι ετσι ειναι και οι ετοιμες μεσα . Κατι τετοιο ψαχνω https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7412888/Konig-ANT-4G20-KN.html


https://www.hellasdigital.gr/network...ma-connectors/

----------


## dimyok

Να σαι καλα ευχαριστω . Θα το δοκιμασω και αυτο και βλεπουμε ....Καλωδια συνδεσης  2 Χ SMASMA SMA male to SMA male cable ;

----------


## emskan

Λοιπόν, να σας πω να γελάσετε...!

Έχω φτιάξει ένα "δίπολο" με 13αρι σύρμα, κολλημένο πάνω σε ένα κομμάτι ξύλο (προς τα πάνω το ένα σύρμα και προς τα κάτω το άλλο), συνδεδεμένο με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο κεραίας και το χρησιμοποιώ ως κεραία fm στην ταράτσα, με παααρα πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα! Πιάνω ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς που κανείς γείτονας δεν πιάνει και που ούτε με την κεραία της tv μπόρεσα να βγάλω. (Sorry αν λέω βλακείες, τεχνικά, αλλά δουλεύει!)

Διαβάζοντας λοιπόν τα τελευταία μηνύματα "συνεδεσα" σήμερα το ομοαξονικό με την είσοδο των εξωτερικών κεραιών του ΗΑ35. Και το αποτέλεσμα; Από σήμα 29-32 σε 44-49!! Για πραγματική ταχύτητα δεν ξέρω μιας και μου έχουν τελειώσει τα mb, αύριο θα το δω και αυτό.
Πάντως με το σήμα στα 29-32 ήμουν (στις καλές μέρες) 30-40 χοντρικά.

----------


## pier88

> Λοιπόν, να σας πω να γελάσετε...!
> 
> Έχω φτιάξει ένα "δίπολο" με 13αρι σύρμα, κολλημένο πάνω σε ένα κομμάτι ξύλο (προς τα πάνω το ένα σύρμα και προς τα κάτω το άλλο), συνδεδεμένο με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο κεραίας και το χρησιμοποιώ ως κεραία fm στην ταράτσα, με παααρα πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα! Πιάνω ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς που κανείς γείτονας δεν πιάνει και που ούτε με την κεραία της tv μπόρεσα να βγάλω. (Sorry αν λέω βλακείες, τεχνικά, αλλά δουλεύει!)
> 
> Διαβάζοντας λοιπόν τα τελευταία μηνύματα "συνεδεσα" σήμερα το ομοαξονικό με την είσοδο των εξωτερικών κεραιών του ΗΑ35. Και το αποτέλεσμα; Από σήμα 29-32 σε 44-49!! Για πραγματική ταχύτητα δεν ξέρω μιας και μου έχουν τελειώσει τα mb, αύριο θα το δω και αυτό.
> Πάντως με το σήμα στα 29-32 ήμουν (στις καλές μέρες) 30-40 χοντρικά.


Επιτέλους το δοκίμασε κάποιος για να μη λέτε ότι λεω βλακείες.

----------


## newbye

Για να μη κοροϊδευόμαστε, λίγο να κουνηθεί το booster ανεβοκατεβαίνει το σήμα 5-10 μονάδες.

----------


## pier88

Εδώ το ρουτερ με 2 συρματάκια αντί για κεραίες,δείτε και τα αποτελέσματα του speedtest:https://youtu.be/ZE6MPSXzHxg

----------


## newbye

:One thumb up:  :Whistle:

----------


## emskan

> Για να μη κοροϊδευόμαστε, λίγο να κουνηθεί το booster ανεβοκατεβαίνει το σήμα 5-10 μονάδες.


Μετά από πολλά κουνήματα και βόλτες μέσα στο σπίτι έχω καταλήξει στην θέση που είναι. Μέχρι και σημάδι έχω βάλει ώστε να είναι ακριβώς στην ίδια θέση!

----------


## macro

> Καμμια κεραια δεν ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενη.  Ισως εννοεις οτι υπαρχει καποιο κυκλωμα που συνδεει την κεραια με την γειωση.  Αυτο το κυκλωμα βρισκεται πανω στην πλακετα. Στην ουσια ενας ενισχυτης σηματος ειναι.
> Στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση (του booster)  η ενσωματωμενη κεραια γινεται να "παρακαμφθει" με εξωτερικες κεραιες. Αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση σκετο συρμα. Μονο προβληματα θα δημιουργησει μακροπροθεσμα.
> Αν υπαρχει βυσμα βεβαια πανω στην πλακετα αυτο ΔΕΝ εξασφαλιζει οτι ειναι τοποθετημενα(κολλημενα) και ολα τα απαραιτητα στοιχεια του κυκλωματος.  Αυτο γινεται μονο με οπτικο ελεγχο της πλακετας. 
> 
> Σαφως και γινεται να κατασκευασει καποιος την δικη του κεραια. Αλλα προυποθετει να λαβουμες υποψιν καποια στοιχεια.
> 
> πχ εδω φαινεται μια κεραια για 4G . αλλα ειναι συγκεκριμενες οι αποστασεις , η διατομη , οι σπειρες κλπ κλπ .
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 210358 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 210359
> ...


Φιλε καταλαβαινεις οτι αυτο που δειχνεις στις φωτος ειναι βραχυκυκλωμα? Ετσι?

----------


## emskan

> Φιλε καταλαβαινεις οτι αυτο που δειχνεις στις φωτος ειναι βραχυκυκλωμα? Ετσι?


Θα ήταν αν είχε συνδέσει και το πλέγμα...

----------


## pier88

> Μετά από πολλά κουνήματα και βόλτες μέσα στο σπίτι έχω καταλήξει στην θέση που είναι. Μέχρι και σημάδι έχω βάλει ώστε να είναι ακριβώς στην ίδια θέση!


Κι εγώ το ίδιο έχω κάνει,έχω βρει τη βέλτιστη θέση και το έχω κολλήσει με μονωτική πάνω στο γραφείο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Φιλε καταλαβαινεις οτι αυτο που δειχνεις στις φωτος ειναι βραχυκυκλωμα? Ετσι?


Ότι και να είναι σε μένα δίνει καλύτερο σήμα και καλύτερη ταχύτητα!

----------


## dimyok

Nα ρωτησω που βρηκες τα χαλκοσυρματα και εχουν παχος συνδετηρα ;

----------


## statica

Πάντως χτές γύρω στις 12 το βράδυ είδα για πρώτη φορά 7mb/s download απο steam!

(σκέτο 4g, χωρίς ADSL πάνω - με default κεραίες και σήμα στο 39)

----------


## pier88

> Nα ρωτησω που βρηκες τα χαλκοσυρματα και εχουν παχος συνδετηρα ;


Από τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο.

----------


## griniaris

> Φιλε καταλαβαινεις οτι αυτο που δειχνεις στις φωτος ειναι βραχυκυκλωμα? Ετσι?


Που ακριβως το βλεπεις το βραχυκυκλωμα?  

Μαλλον δεν κοιταξες καλα την φωτογραφια.

Η μόνωση του ομοαξονικου , ή αλλιως μπλενταζ , ή αλλιως γείωση.... δεν ειναι ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ συνδεδεμενη.  Ο πυρηνας απλα ειναι συνδεδεμενος .

Μην σε μπερδευει η γεφυρα στην κλεμα απλα για να κλεισει ο βρογχος . 

Τελωσπαντων . αν θες ανοιξε ενα νημα για κεραιοσυστημα LTE  και συνεχιζουμε εκει γιατι εδω αρχιζουμε και βγαινουμε offtopic.

----------


## newbye

Χωρίς την ADSL πάνω ποια IP παίρνει το 4G; To LTE σας το δείχνει UP;

----------


## emskan

Λοιπόν σήμερα από το πρωί, μιας και κάθομαι σπίτι, είπα να κάνω διάφορες δοκιμές σε ότι αφορά την αύξηση σήματος. Του έχωσα πίσω διάφορα.... από καλώδια μέχρι σκέτους συνδετήρες! 
Γενικά παρατήρησα μια αύξηση του σήματος από 10% έως και 50% αλλά καμία μεταβολή στο download! Μάλιστα σε φάση που μου έδινε σήμα excellent το download ήταν λίγο πιο κάτω από ότι με την εσωτερική κεραία και σήμα weak (30). Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο το σήμα από τις κεραίες της περιοχής, γιατί σήμερα και με το κινητό ενώ έχω σήμα μιλάω με διακοπές.
Θα ξανακάνω καμιά δοκιμή άλλη μέρα που να είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν φταίνε οι κεραίες της περιοχής.

----------


## pier88

Ίσως τελικά το πρόβλημα να είναι το (Κινεζό)ρούτερ κι όχι οι (κινεζό)κεραίες που βάζουμε.Η γνώμη μου είναι οτι δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθείς και να ξοδέψεις χρήματα γι αυτό το ρούτερ.

----------


## griniaris

Εγω θα το πω μια ακομα φορα .

Ειναι τελειως λαθος αυτο που κανετε. Το να βαζετε διαφορα στις υποδοχες και να κοιτατε κατα ποσο θα ανεβει το σημα ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ. 

Χρειαζεται ΕΙΔΙΚΗ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ που λαμβανει συγκεκριμενες συχνοτητες. πχ τεχνολογιες 4G ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ σε κεραιες για 3G  .  Θελουν αλλες κεραιες. Οπως επισης κεραιες WIFI δεν κανουν για κινητη.
Δεν ειναι το θεμα να εχετε FULL ΣΗΜΑ. με τα καλωδιακια αυτα που βαζετε μαζι με τις συχνοτητες μαζευετε και ολο το θορυβο και "σκουπιδια" απο συχνοτητες. και ολα αυτα μαζι τα ενισχυετε και τα δινετε στο booster. 

Τα ηλεκρονικα δεν ειναι η παιζει ή δεν παιζει.  Το βλεπετε με τις A-dsl σας. Γιατι δεν εχετε καμπανα 24αρι ιντερνετ? γιατι υπαρχει θορυβος στη γραμμη και πολλοι αλλοι παραγοντες. 
Το ιδιο ισχυει και στο ασυρματο ιντερνετ. Και το μονο που κανετε ειναι για να δειτε τη σταθμη σηματος ψηλα....να καταστρεφετε μια σταθερη συνδεση. 




Off Topic




*Spoiler:*




			Το booster βγηκε σαν μια "βοηθεια" της γραμμης μας. ΟΚ οι υπαλληλοι την πουλανε σαν την τελεια υπηρεσια. Δεν ειναι ομως.
Οσοι το εχετε σκετο μονο του σαν 2η γραμμη δεν θα επρεπε να παραπονιεστε.  Κανετε ηδη χρηση άλλη απο αυτη που προβλεπεται.
Οσοι το εχετε μαζι με τις DSL σας και δεν δουλευει οπως πρεπει...  επιστρεψτε το πισω. 
Οσοι παρολα αυτα τους αρεσει να ασχολουνται και να ταλαιπωρουνται εν γνωση τους... θα πρεπει να προσεχουν πως εκφραζονται εδω στο φορουμ. 
Δεν ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να διαβαζω τους χαρακτηρισμους που κανουν σε καθε τους ποστ. 

Υ.Γ. ΔΕΝ αναφερομαι ουτε στον pier88 ουτε στον emskan

----------


## newbye

Λάθος είναι σίγουρα, αλλά από την άλλη η δοκιμή είναι δωρεάν. Υπάρχουν πάντως και multibands κεραίες που κάνουν για 3G/4G και WiFi. Όπως αυτή που προτείνει η Α1 για το SpeedBooster. Αναλυτικά εδώ.

----------


## macro

Αρκει το καλωδιο που θα βαλεις να παιζει τη συχνοτητα που χρειαζεσαι.

----------


## griniaris

> Αρκει το καλωδιο που θα βαλεις να παιζει τη συχνοτητα που χρειαζεσαι.


Τα καλωδια ειναι ο λιγοτερο σημαντικος παραγοντας εφοσον μιλαμε για αποστασεις μεχρι 5 μετρα. 

Μακαρι να μπορουσα να σας τα δειξω πως λειτουργουν αλλα δυστυχως ειναι αδυνατον μεσω του φορουμ.

----------


## dimyok

Δε βαριεσαι - καλη καρδια που λεει και ο τυπας που εχει τα ηλεκτρονικα και οι κεραιες LTE τωρα πουλανε πολυ για καποιο λογο  :Razz:    Εκανα τη διαπιστωση οτι με κλειδωνουν απο τον πυργο . Η ανανεωση των 100 gb δεν εγινε μου τα τρωει και  η "αναβαθμιση" που εκαναν εδω ηταν υποβαθμιση και μονιμη απο οτι φαινεται . Το σημα να ειναι full η ταχυτητα να σερνεται ... εκτος απο ενα παραθυρο 03:00-06:00 . Εκαναν και το booster σα το promo unlimited gb - εχεις οσα θες αλλα οπως σερνεται κατσε να περιμενεις ξημερωματα να δουλεψει σωστα . Αυτο που δε παλευεται με τιποτα ειναι που μου ριχνει συνεχεια τη συνδεση σα να αλλαζει IP

----------


## newbye

Πάρε το Booster αγκαλιά και πήγαινε επίσκεψη σε κάποιον φίλο και δοκίμασε τι ταχύτητες πιάνει εκεί.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Λάθος είναι σίγουρα, αλλά από την άλλη η δοκιμή είναι δωρεάν. Υπάρχουν πάντως και multibands κεραίες που κάνουν για 3G/4G και WiFi. Όπως αυτή που προτείνει η Α1 για το SpeedBooster. Αναλυτικά εδώ.


Αν και την ήξερα από πριν την Α1..
Αυτό το λίνκ δεν το είχα ανακαλύψει.. 

Αυτά τα παρατήρησε κανείς; 
https://translate.google.gr/translat...1.net%2Fhybrid
https://translate.googleusercontent....IGwmRR5ms17xDA




> Surf faster at home: 
> Increase your internet speed with the hybrid technology and surf now with up to 150 Mbit / s.


Ίσως το δίνουν και με μεγαλύτερες σε ταχύτητα vdsl η δίνουν παραπάνω Μ στη κινητή.. 
Το παρακάτω ίσως εξηγεί γιατί.. 




> Even more stable WiFi:
> With its *5 GHz* frequency, the A1 Hybrid Box offers you stable internet and the best WiFi signal in the whole house.
> 
> WLAN: 802.11n 2 × 2 2.4 GHz & *802.11ac* 3 × 3 5 GHz simultaneously.


Άλλο hardware ίσως; Η να είναι θέμα fw;
Στο βίντεο εδώ 2.48 δείχνει ΗΑ35-22. 

Επίσης πολύ σωστά διευκρινίζουν εδώ ότι η tv δεν παίζει μέσω της κινητής.. 
https://translate.googleusercontent....7365/500000000

- - - Updated - - -

Review που έκαναν: 
https://translate.googleusercontent....eQ7YOZAls510KQ 

https://translate.googleusercontent....z8tAHWi9zNy05w

Σε αυτό το 2ο review βλέπω fw της huawei... 
Και..*5Ghz WiFi*.. https://www.a1blog.net/wp-content/up.../WLAN4_800.jpg

Επίσης αναφέρει:  


> If there is a loss of speed in the WiFi network, it is best to activate the 5 GHz frequency and switch to another channel. From autumn, this will be possible from the smartphone via the A1 WLAN Manager app .


Κλασικό σύστημα κοτε, που ανοίγεις/κλείνεις το wifi μέσω του app. 

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτή η κεραία είναι η ίδια με αυτή που είπε ο συμφορουμίτης επάνω; Μάλλον.. 
https://translate.googleusercontent....Ir_el60jimxQJA
https://translate.googleusercontent....dxOdCNbjr-1w8w
- - - Updated - - -

Δεν βλέπω να λέει κάπου όμως πόσο όγκο δεδομένων δίνουν στη κινητή..
Ίσως στα πακέτα η σε τπτ όρους..
- - - Updated - - -

Αυτό δεν κατάλαβα..



> DHCP pool not adaptable; / DHCP pool not customizable


Δεν ρυθμίζεται το εύρος του dhcp;

----------


## newbye

Ναι, εδώ και δύο χρόνια τουλάχιστον η Αυστριακή Α1 δίνει το νεότερο μοντέλο ...-22. Ενώ παλιότερα εδώ είχανε το 11ρι. Η κεραία είναι η ίδια.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ναι, εδώ και δύο χρόνια τουλάχιστον η Αυστριακή Α1 δίνει το νεότερο μοντέλο ...-22. Ενώ παλιότερα εδώ είχανε το 11ρι.


Καιρός να ξυπνήσουν και οι δικοί μας εδώ τότε..

Το λίνκ που έβαλες τα δείχνει ανάμεικτα, αναφέρει και 2,4 & 5 ghz.. 
Το έβαλα και πάνω νομίζω αυτό.. 
Το είχα δει ότι είχαν το 11αρι και κάπου αλλού.. 

Για απλό χωρίς hybrid. Δίνουν μάρκα adb βλέπω..πρώην ζαντολάστιχο πιρέλλι..  :Smile:

----------


## newbye

Έχεις δίκιο, έκανα λάθος. Το 22ρι είχε η Α1 εξ' αρχής, δεν πρόσεξα το θολό screenshoot του 2016 με τα 5Ghz. Κοιτάξτε εδώ τα πακέτα που δίνει! Ενώ σε εμάς κάτω από 24mbps πρόγραμμα δεν υπάρχει...

----------


## griniaris

> Έχεις δίκιο, έκανα λάθος. Το 22ρι είχε η Α1 εξ' αρχής, δεν πρόσεξα το θολό screenshoot του 2016 με τα 5Ghz. Κοιτάξτε εδώ τα πακέτα που δίνει! Ενώ σε εμάς κάτω από 24mbps πρόγραμμα δεν υπάρχει...


Υπηρχε κανονικοτατα και το  2Mbps και το 4Mbps.  Αλλα η cosmote το αντικατεστησε ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ με το 24αρι . Δες ΕΔΩ. 

Κατι το οποιο για μενα ειναι οτι καλυτερο. Πολλα πακετα χωρις λογο . Adsl - Vdsl30 - Vdsl50 - Vdsl100 - Vdsl-200 αυτα ειναι αρκετα πακετα.

----------


## newbye

> Υπηρχε κανονικοτατα και το  2Mbps και το 4Mbps.  Αλλα η cosmote το αντικατεστησε ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ με το 24αρι . Δες ΕΔΩ. 
> 
> Κατι το οποιο για μενα ειναι οτι καλυτερο. Πολλα πακετα χωρις λογο . Adsl - Vdsl30 - Vdsl50 - Vdsl100 - Vdsl-200 αυτα ειναι αρκετα πακετα.



Αυτό είναι ένα αστείο, γιατί δεν ήταν πραγματική αναβάθμιση. 4ρι είχαν αυτοί που είχαν αποσυνδέσεις και δεν συγχρόνιζαν πάνω από 2-3 όπως εγώ. Κανένας χρήστης διαδικτύου δεν επέλεγε συνειδητά την τελευταία 5ετία πακέτο 4ρι  :Whistle: . Που μάλιστα στα ξεχασμένα και ISDN συμβόλαια ήταν ακριβότερο από το 24ρι και VDSL μαζί.

----------


## griniaris

Μονο και μονο τα κατ'εξοχην να υπολογισεις ειναι αρκετα. 
Επισης οσοι για οικονομικους λογους ειχαν επιλεξει το πιο φτηνο ιντερνετ απλα και μονο για να εχουν προσβαση ....  τους βοηθησε πολυ η αναβαθμιση. 

Anyway. η συζητηση αυτη εγινε στο λινκ που σου εστειλα.  Το θεμα ειναι οτι συγκρινετε ανομοια πραγματα. Ειδικα με την Σουηδια.  Και εδω υπαρχουν σημαδια βελτιωσης.

----------


## newbye

Και εγώ δε θέλω να είμαι αχάριστος, με το speedbooster έχω αξιοπρεπές internet που είναι αδιανόητο με το adsl της περιοχής. Ήταν απροσδόκητο breakthrough και ευτυχώς σπάνια συναντάω προβλήματα. Αλλά σε περιοχές με κακό ADSL 2 & 3mbps δε θα έπρεπε να χρεώνουν την υπηρεσία extra.

----------


## emskan

Είμαι από αυτούς που είχα 4άρι internet και μου το αναβάθμισαν στο "έως 24" τότε...
Βέβαια πάλι στο 4άρι έμεινα! Μόνο κάποια περίοδο, που μετά από επισκέψεις τεχνικών και αλλαγή πόρτας, κατάφερα να πάω στα 5,5Μbps σε ώρες μη αιχμής.
Τελευταία με το speedport ήμουν από 3,5-5Mbps ανάλογα την ώρα και τον φόρτο του δικτύου. 

Μη έχοντας άλλη επιλογή και έχοντας ανάγκη για γρηγορότερο internet πήρα και το speedbooster.
Αποτέλεσμα; Η adsl στο HA35 να είναι πλέον από 1,5-3,5Mbps (ανάλογα πάλι την ώρα και την χρήση του δικτύου). Το δε 4G μου έδινε μέχρι και 40+Mbps!!!
Μέσα στις γιορτές και μέχρι και σήμερα και αυτό δεν πάει πάνω από 10-15Mbps!

Αποτέλεσμα; Πληρώνω στην cosmote 4 υπηρεσίες και καμία δεν μπορώ να έχω όπως πρέπει!
1. Πληρώνω adsl έως 24 και έχω έως 3,5
2. Πληρώνω speedbooster για έως 50Mbps συν στην adsl και έχω 10-15 (Μακάρι να είναι παροδικό, όπως έχει ειπωθεί στο forum)
3. Πληρώνω cosmote tv και δεν μπορώ να δω τα on demand αλλά ούτε και να χρησιμοποιήσω το replay tv
4. Πληρώνω σταθερό τηλέφωνο και πάρα πολλές φορές δεν έχω, λόγω αστάθειας adsl και όχι καλής συμβατότητας του voip με το 4G. 

Και θα μου πείτε γιατί δεν φεύγεις; Γιατί δεν έχω εναλλακτική!!! Ο μόνος πάροχος στην περιοχή μου είναι η cosmote και ο μόνος τρόπος να έχω αξιοπρεπές internet είναι το speedbooster.

Σίγουρα είναι αναβάθμιση ακόμα και τα +10-15Mbps στην περίπτωση μου, αλλά 1ον έχω δει τις δυνατότητες (40+) και 2ον νοιώθω σαν πελάτης δεύτερης κατηγορίας, άσχετα αν είμαι αδιάκοπα στον ΟΤΕ σχεδόν από την εποχή που για να βάλεις σταθερό έπρεπε να έχεις μέσο...

----------


## puntomania

> Είμαι από αυτούς που είχα 4άρι internet και μου το αναβάθμισαν στο "έως 24" τότε...
> Βέβαια πάλι στο 4άρι έμεινα! Μόνο κάποια περίοδο, που μετά από επισκέψεις τεχνικών και αλλαγή πόρτας, κατάφερα να πάω στα 5,5Μbps σε ώρες μη αιχμής.
> Τελευταία με το speedport ήμουν από 3,5-5Mbps ανάλογα την ώρα και τον φόρτο του δικτύου. 
> 
> Μη έχοντας άλλη επιλογή και έχοντας ανάγκη για γρηγορότερο internet πήρα και το speedbooster.
> Αποτέλεσμα; Η adsl στο HA35 να είναι πλέον από 1,5-3,5Mbps (ανάλογα πάλι την ώρα και την χρήση του δικτύου). Το δε 4G μου έδινε μέχρι και 40+Mbps!!!
> Μέσα στις γιορτές και μέχρι και σήμερα και αυτό δεν πάει πάνω από 10-15Mbps!
> 
> Αποτέλεσμα; Πληρώνω στην cosmote 4 υπηρεσίες και καμία δεν μπορώ να έχω όπως πρέπει!
> ...


εχεις 3 πάγια και τα έκανες 4... το cosmote tv ειναι επιλογή σου...και οχι απαραίτητο κατ εμε, αφού πριν σου δούλευε καλύτερα η adsl σκέτη... βάλτην ξέχωρα με ένα ρουτερακι... να έχεις το cosmote tv... και το booster μονο του με το τηλ... και δες τι ψάρια θα πιάσεις.

και εγώ δεν έχω εναλλακτική...οπότε με συνδιασμούς και το χέρι στην τσέπη... φτάνω εκεί που θέλω!

----------


## emskan

> εχεις 3 πάγια και τα έκανες 4... το cosmote tv ειναι επιλογή σου...και οχι απαραίτητο κατ εμε, αφού πριν σου δούλευε καλύτερα η adsl σκέτη... βάλτην ξέχωρα με ένα ρουτερακι... να έχεις το cosmote tv... και το booster μονο του με το τηλ... και δες τι ψάρια θα πιάσεις.
> 
> και εγώ δεν έχω εναλλακτική...οπότε με συνδιασμούς και το χέρι στην τσέπη... φτάνω εκεί που θέλω!


Το cosmote tv σίγουρα είναι επιλογή μου, απλά ούτε και αυτό ολοκληρωμένα το απολαμβάνω (λόγω adsl).

Ξεχωριστά τα έχω αναγκαστικά, την adsl σε ένα παλιό zte και μου δίνει 3,5-4Mbps οπότε παλεύεται το replay tv της τηλεόρασης.

Ξεχωριστά μου έδινε και το 4G μέχρι και 40+ (τώρα τελευταία άρχισαν και εκεί τα προβλήματα)

Η voip τηλεφωνία δουλεύει με το 4G αλλά όχι απροβλημάτιστα. Τρώει κολλήματα και θέλει restart για να στρώσει (όταν το καταλάβεις).

Οπότε κάτι πρέπει να χάσω... και έχω επιλέξει να χάσω το τηλέφωνο!

Αλλά είναι το "γ@μώτο" ρε παιδί μου που σε πιάνει ώρες ώρες!

----------


## puntomania

> Το cosmote tv σίγουρα είναι επιλογή μου, απλά ούτε και αυτό ολοκληρωμένα το απολαμβάνω (λόγω adsl).
> 
> Ξεχωριστά τα έχω αναγκαστικά, την adsl σε ένα παλιό zte και μου δίνει 3,5-4Mbps οπότε παλεύεται το replay tv της τηλεόρασης.
> 
> Ξεχωριστά μου έδινε και το 4G μέχρι και 40+ (τώρα τελευταία άρχισαν και εκεί τα προβλήματα)
> 
> Η voip τηλεφωνία δουλεύει με το 4G αλλά όχι απροβλημάτιστα. Τρώει κολλήματα και θέλει restart για να στρώσει (όταν το καταλάβεις).
> 
> Οπότε κάτι πρέπει να χάσω... και έχω επιλέξει να χάσω το τηλέφωνο!
> ...


βάλε το τηλ στην adsl τοτε... και άσε το 4g για ιντερνετ και μονο

----------


## GregoirX23

> βάλε το τηλ στην adsl τοτε... και άσε το 4g για ιντερνετ και μονο


Πως; Τι ρούτερ να έχει άραγε στη σταθερή; Είναι του οτε (speedport) για να βάλει το voip;

----------


## newbye

> βάλε το τηλ στην adsl τοτε... και άσε το 4g για ιντερνετ και μονο


Ξεχνάς ότι θα πρέπει να αγοράσει και VoIP router  :Whistle: . [@GregoirX23, με πρόλαβες]

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το cosmote tv σίγουρα είναι επιλογή μου, απλά ούτε και αυτό ολοκληρωμένα το απολαμβάνω (λόγω adsl).
> 
> Ξεχωριστά τα έχω αναγκαστικά, την adsl σε ένα παλιό zte και μου δίνει 3,5-4Mbps οπότε παλεύεται το replay tv της τηλεόρασης.
> 
> Ξεχωριστά μου έδινε και το 4G μέχρι και 40+ (τώρα τελευταία άρχισαν και εκεί τα προβλήματα)
> 
> Η voip τηλεφωνία δουλεύει με το 4G αλλά όχι απροβλημάτιστα. Τρώει κολλήματα και θέλει restart για να στρώσει (όταν το καταλάβεις).
> 
> Οπότε κάτι πρέπει να χάσω... και έχω επιλέξει να χάσω το τηλέφωνο!
> ...




Off Topic


		Στατιστικά έχεις από τη dsl;

----------


## puntomania

> Ξεχνάς ότι θα πρέπει να αγοράσει και VoIP router . [@GregoirX23, με πρόλαβες]


25ε το χρεώνει ο οτε!!!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ξεχνάς ότι θα πρέπει να αγοράσει και VoIP router . [@GregoirX23, με πρόλαβες]


1 λεπτό διαφορά.. :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> 25ε το χρεώνει ο οτε!!!


Το ποιο απ'όλα;  :Thinking:  
Το είχα δει και εγώ σε κάτι λίστες αυτό νομίζω.. Να είναι το entry; :Thinking:

----------


## newbye

> 25ε το χρεώνει ο οτε!!!


Ευχαριστώ δεν το ήξερα. Από το κατάστημα;

----------


## puntomania

> 1 λεπτό διαφορά..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Το ποιο απ'όλα;  
> Το είχα δει και εγώ σε κάτι λίστες αυτό νομίζω.. Να είναι το entry;


το Speedport Entry 2i στις adsl συνδέσεις το χρεώνει 20 + φπα και το ίδιο στις vdsl 35ή40 + φπα

----------


## emskan

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Στατιστικά έχεις από τη dsl;




Off Topic


		Άστα χάλια μαύρα... Το καλύτερο line att που έχω δει ήταν όταν είχα το speedport 47db. Με το zte h108n στα 52db και με το ΗΑ35 πάει και 57! Έριχνα λίγο το snr στο zte με telnet και κάτι γινόταν... αλλά τώρα έχει γίνει πιο χάλια η γραμμή και δεν σηκώνει πολλά πολλά...

----------


## newbye

Off Topic


		Κατάφερε κανένας σήμερα να επικοινωνήσει με την υποστήριξη μέσω chat; Θυμάστε που υπήρχε η και φόρμα επικοινωνίας μέσω του email (customercare@cosmote.gr), την βλέπει κάποιος πουθενά;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Κατάφερε κανένας σήμερα να επικοινωνήσει με την υποστήριξη μέσω chat; Θυμάστε που υπήρχε η και φόρμα επικοινωνίας μέσω του email (customercare@cosmote.gr), την βλέπει κάποιος πουθενά;


Το chat δεν παίζει ούτε σήμερα.. Και δεν βλέπω και τη φόρμα επικοινωνίας.. 
Το email που έγραψες υπάρχει σκέτο στο google.. 
Μάλλον φταίνε οι απεργίες..  :Thinking:

----------


## dimyok

Απο τα 210 μια χαρα καλουν ... ειδικα για ανανεωσεις στα κινητα στις νεες τιμες πιο ακριβα . Μου εκαναν μια φοβερη προσφορα σημερα για δεσμευση 2 χρονων με αυξηση παγιων - θυμιζει ανέκδοτο .

----------


## newbye

> Το chat δεν παίζει ούτε σήμερα.. Και δεν βλέπω και τη φόρμα επικοινωνίας.. 
> Το email που έγραψες υπάρχει σκέτο στο google.. 
> Μάλλον φταίνε οι απεργίες..


Μέσω της φόρμα επικοινωνίας η απάντηση γινόταν από αυτό το email και το είχα αποθηκεύσει. Οπότε θα στείλω εκεί το αίτημα, να δω αν θα έρθει feedback.
_το feedback_
_Για να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μας μπορείτε να επισκεφτείτε την ιστοσελίδα μας www.cosmote.gr και να συμπληρώσετε τη φόρμα επικοινωνίας .
Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ και δεσμευόμαστε για την άμεση ανταπόκρισή μας._




> Απο τα 210 μια χαρα καλουν ... ειδικα για ανανεωσεις στα κινητα στις νεες τιμες πιο ακριβα . Μου εκαναν μια φοβερη προσφορα σημερα για δεσμευση 2 χρονων με αυξηση παγιων - θυμιζει ανέκδοτο .


Άστα να πάνε, δε βγάζω άκρη, άλλο συμβόλαιο έκανα, άλλος λογαριασμός έρχεται για δεύτερη φορά με αυξημένο πάγιο 3€. Πλέον έχω γίνει καχύποπτος, τραβάω screenshoots τις πρσφορές/συμβόλαια και καταγράφω την συνομιλία στο chat με screen recorder.

----------


## pier88

Εμένα με πήραν πριν λιγο από 13888 γιατί είχα ζητήσει να πάω σε οικονομικότερο πακέτο αζημίως λόγω αλλαγής χρεώσεων που έκαναν.Με τη διαφορά ψήνομαι να πάρω μια καλή κεραία γιά το booster.Είμαι σε σκέψη.

----------


## newbye

> Εμένα με πήραν πριν λιγο από 13888 γιατί είχα ζητήσει να πάω σε οικονομικότερο πακέτο αζημίως λόγω αλλαγής χρεώσεων που έκαναν.Με τη διαφορά ψήνομαι να πάρω μια καλή κεραία γιά το booster.Είμαι σε σκέψη.


Δηλαδή δε θα έρθει το φέσι με τα αναλογικά πάγια στον πρώτο λογαριασμό;

----------


## pier88

> Δηλαδή δε θα έρθει το φέσι με τα αναλογικά πάγια στον πρώτο λογαριασμό;


Γιατί να έρθει φέσι;Πρόγραμμα double play άλλαξα από XL σε L,το speedbooster το άφησα όπως ήταν αν και απ ότι είδα στο συμβόλαιο που μου έστειλαν το booster είναι αορίστου χρόνου(τουλάχιστον έτσι γράφει).

----------


## newbye

> Γιατί να έρθει φέσι;Πρόγραμμα double play άλλαξα από XL σε L,το speedbooster το άφησα όπως ήταν αν και απ ότι είδα στο συμβόλαιο που μου έστειλαν το booster είναι αορίστου χρόνου(τουλάχιστον έτσι γράφει).


Κάτι τέτοιο έγινε σε μένα στο κινητό με το booster, και τώρα περιμένω την λήξη της απεργίας για να βγάλω άκρη. Αν θες δώσε πληροφορίες για το L, γιατί ούτε στο site ούτε στην εφαρμογή το βρίσκω.

----------


## dimyok

Επισης μου κανει εντυπωση οτι εχουν παρει τηλεφωνο απο τη διασφαλιση ποιοτητας οτι ειδαν τη φορμα για τα κινητα και το "προωθουν" αλλα τιποτα για το booster . Ουτε για το τυπικο να ρωτήσουν αν το προβλημα επιλυθηκε .

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ θέλω να δω αν θα βγει αυτόματα το cap των 15 Mbps όταν ανανεωθεί το booster, γιατί διάβασα ότι σε κάποιους δε βγαίνει αυτόματα;

----------


## newbye

Μέχρι να λήξει το 10ήμερο με τα απεριόριστα (σε τρεις μέρες) ίσως και η απεργία, σε πολλές περιοχές θα δυσκολευτούν οι ταχύτητες να ξεπεράσουν τον περιορισμό των 5, των 10 και 15mbps  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## pier88

Εμένα έχει επανέλθει σε 50άρια από εχτές αλλά τελείωσαν τα gb δυστυχώς.

----------


## sstratakis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλή χρονιά! Θέλω την βοήθειά σας για να δω αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω από την μια το Huawei HA35-10/11 Hybrid Access και από την άλλη το Modem/router που έχω: Asus DSL-AC55U. 
Γίνεται να συνδέσω μέσω ethernet το Huawei στο Asus και να επιτευχθεί με αυτόν τον τρόπο ο προφανής σκοπός; Έχω ADSL γραμμή και δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει VDSL στην περιοχή.

----------


## emskan

Απλά να αναφερω τις παρατηρήσεις μου με το booster από τα Χριστούγεννα έως τώρα.

Ενώ βρίσκεται στο ίδιο σημείο με πριν η ταχύτητα δεν ξεπερνά τα 10-15mbps. (Πριν ξεπερνούσε και τα 40 καμιά φορά στο ίδιο σημείο)

Εαν βγει μπαλκόνι, ψηλά, με σήμα full τότε μπορεί να φτάσει τα 35-40mbps.

Έχω κινητό wind (από τις παλιές καλές εποχές, που βάζοντας 10ευρη κάρτα έχεις 300' προς όλους και τα 10€ μέσα...) και παρατηρώ το ίδιο προβλημα. Δηλαδή ενώ δείχνει να έχω σήμα, με καλούν και δεν μπορούν να πιάσουν γραμμή ή όταν μιλάω κάνει διακοπες, πολλές φορές πέφτει και η γραμμή τελείως.

Οπότε καταλήγω σαν πιο πιθανό το πρόβλημα να είναι στις κεραίες, λόγο καιρού; δεν ξέρω.

Το 13888 έχει γίνει σαν το Τζόκερ πλέον. Για να πετύχεις να μιλήσεις με κάποιον γνώστη... άστα να πάνε!
Πήρα για να το αναφέρω και μου λέει: "Ναι κύριε βλέπω ότι έχετε δηλώσει βλάβη στην γραμμή σας" (στη adsl έχω δηλώσει βλάβη).
Του λέω: "Ναι σωστα και τώρα θέλω να δηλώσω και στην κινητή, στο booster"
-Θα ενημερωθείτε με μύνημα για την εξελιξη...
-Για το booster, την κινητή, θέλω να σου πω...
-Να ξέρετε πως μπορείτε να πάτε σε ένα κατάστημα Γερμανος ή cosmote και να αιτηθείτε απόχρωση των παγίων για το διάστημα  που υπάρχει η βλάβη...
-Φιλε μου, ξεκόλλα με την adsl, για το booster και συγκεκριμένα για την κινητή σου μιλάω...
-Θα ενημερωθείτε με sms στο τηλέφωνο που έχετε δηλώσει (έχετε δηλώσει κινητό τηλέφωνο; Αν όχι να το κάνουμε τώρα...).
-Εχω δηλώσει. Άλλο σας λέω...
-Μπορειτε να επισκεφτείτε κατάστημα cosmote ή Γερμανός και να αιτηθείτε απόχρωση...
-Βρε άντε και......!

Πραγματική, καταγεγραμμένη συνομιλία.

- - - Updated - - -

Αρχίζω να πιστεύω πως το booster είναι μια πολύ καλή υπηρεσία της Hauwei και απλά η cosmote πάει να την "καταστρέψει".
Μήπως να αρχίσουμε τα παράπονα μας να τα κάνουμε στην μητρική;

----------


## dimyok

Εγω για να μετρησω το σημα βιδωσα 2 gsm απο αυτες https://www.indiamart.com/proddetail...880653288.html αλλα το κλεψιμο γινεται απο το πυργο του cote . Καινουργια πλακα ειναι παλι η "αιτηση αποχρεωσης - γειωση " ;  σιγα μη με εκνευρισουν παλι ολα γραπτως θα πηγαινουν.

----------


## pier88

Αίτηση αποχρέωσης κάνεις και στο 13888 αν και νομίζω ότι δε χρειάζεται και είναι υποχρέωση του παρόχου να το κανει μέσα σε κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα αλλά ας μας πει κάποιος που ξέρει σίγουρα.

----------


## emskan

Έτσι ειναι, και άλλη φορά στο παρελθόν μου έχουν κάνει πίστωση λόγω βλάβης μόνοι τους. Σε αυτά είναι τυπικοι, άσχετα αν αργούν να το κάνουν...

Το θέμα είναι να διορθώνονται τα προβλήματα και να εμφανίζονται αραιοτερα, όχι συχνότερα!

Και το βασικότερο όλων. Να μην σε αντιμετωπίζουν με αυτόν τον τρόπο... ( Άσχετοι είναι... δεν έχουν ιδέα από τεχνικα... πες τους το "ποίημα" και άντε γεια...)

Αρχίζω και αναπολώ παλιές εποχές, που αν και με περισσότερα προβλήματα (εκ φύσεως αποδεκτό), τρεχαν οι άνθρωποι να σου βρουν λύση, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να νευριάζεις ή να νιώθεις πως απλά σε "ξεπετανε' αν όχι σε δουλεύουν?

----------


## pier88

> Εγω για να μετρησω το σημα βιδωσα 2 gsm απο αυτες https://www.indiamart.com/proddetail...880653288.html αλλα το κλεψιμο γινεται απο το πυργο του cote . Καινουργια πλακα ειναι παλι η "αιτηση αποχρεωσης - γειωση " ;  σιγα μη με εκνευρισουν παλι ολα γραπτως θα πηγαινουν.


Δεν είναι γιά 4g οι κεραίες αυτές,έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## dimyok

Τσου μαπα ειναι αλλα με 10 ευρα δεν εβρισκα κατι καλυτερο αμεσα προχειρο και ειναι καλυτερες απο συρμα  :Razz:  Λεει strong 45 σταθερα αλλα δε πρεπει να κανουν

----------


## pier88

> Τσου μαπα ειναι αλλα με 10 ευρα δεν εβρισκα κατι καλυτερο αμεσα προχειρο και ειναι καλυτερες απο συρμα


Η γνώμη μου είναι η καλή κεραία εξωτερική η καθόλου κι ότι πιάνει,οι φτηνές είναι πεταμένα λεφτά.

----------


## newbye

> Δεν είναι γιά 4g οι κεραίες αυτές,έτσι δεν είναι;


Δεν σου γεμίζουν το μάτι ε;  :Laughing: . Είναι GSM δηλαδή 2G, αν ταιριάζουν με τις συχνότητες του 4G της περιοχής κάτι θα κάνουν.

----------


## dimyok

GSM Magnetic 6 DBi Antenna SMA 900/1800MHz  λεει .  Πηρα  και 2 https://www.ravirajtech.com/gsm_gprs_gps_antenna.html απο το τοπικο . Αλλα δε βλεπω καμια διαφορα . Σιγα θα τις γυρίσω πίσω από το  ηλεκτρονικαδικο της γειτονιας ειναι αλλα δεν ειχε να μου δωσει τη τετραγωνη και του σηκωσα οτι βρηκα προχειρο . Προφανως δεν ηξερε να μου πει αλλο 2g αλλο 4g αλλα γιατι τις βλεπει και σηκωνει το σημα στο 50 strong ; Μετραει ενταση σηματος χωρις να περναει πραγματικη συχνοτητα 4G ;

----------


## newbye

Οπότε αν η συχνότητα του 4G είναι των 800MHz (Band 20), δεν κάνουν δουλειά.

- - - Updated - - -

Το σήμα του 4G βέβαια, δεν ανεβαίνει στην τύχη, νομίζω υπολογίζει 2-3 παραμέτρους... οπότε δεν το λες και "τυχαίο",,, who knows; Μήπως στην περιοχή το 4G είναι B3/1800. Άντε να μάθουμε σε τι συχνότητα εκπέμπει το 4G στις περιοχές μας.

----------


## dimyok

Μια που ειμαι στις ταρατσες υπαρχει καμια εφαρμογη να μετραει ευκολα ισχυ σηματος στα διαφορα σημεια ; Νetmonster και Νetwork Cell info δε βλεπω διαφορα . Απο -100 σε -90 dbm σημαίνει δυνατοτερο σημα - πλησιαζω σε καλυτερο σημειο ;

----------


## newbye

Πιστεύω η καλύτερη λύση είναι να σημαδεύεις τις κεραίες οπτικά σε ευθεία, δηλαδή να γνωρίζεις από ποια κατεύθυνση έρχεται το σήμα, όπως κάνουμε με τις κεραίες της TV.

----------


## pier88

> Μια που ειμαι στις ταρατσες υπαρχει καμια εφαρμογη να μετραει ευκολα ισχυ σηματος στα διαφορα σημεια ; Νetmonster και Νetwork Cell info δε βλεπω διαφορα . Απο -100 σε -90 dbm σημαίνει δυνατοτερο σημα - πλησιαζω σε καλυτερο σημειο ;


Ναι αλλά δεν μετράνε μόνο αυτά.Rsrp,Rsrq,Snr είναι σημαντικά.Καντε ένα google search να δείτε.
Εδώ η τοπική κεραία της κινητής είναι 1800+800.

----------


## GregoirX23

Στα app των κινητών γράφει τις μπάντες που εκπέμπουν.. Στη περιοχή μου που είχα δει η wind τουλάχιστον το έχει στα 1800 το 4g.. Στις άλλες εταιρίες δεν είδα.. Εδώ υπάρχει και το ερώτημα αν το booster είναι και αυτό στη ίδια μπάντα με την κινητή.. Επίσης όσο μικραίνει το dbm μεγαλώνει η ισχύς του σήματος..

- - - Updated - - -




> Απλά να αναφερω τις παρατηρήσεις μου με το booster από τα Χριστούγεννα έως τώρα.
> 
> Ενώ βρίσκεται στο ίδιο σημείο με πριν η ταχύτητα δεν ξεπερνά τα 10-15mbps. (Πριν ξεπερνούσε και τα 40 καμιά φορά στο ίδιο σημείο)
> 
> Εαν βγει μπαλκόνι, ψηλά, με σήμα full τότε μπορεί να φτάσει τα 35-40mbps.
> 
> Έχω κινητό wind (από τις παλιές καλές εποχές, που βάζοντας 10ευρη κάρτα έχεις 300' προς όλους και τα 10€ μέσα...) και παρατηρώ το ίδιο προβλημα. Δηλαδή ενώ δείχνει να έχω σήμα, με καλούν και δεν μπορούν να πιάσουν γραμμή ή όταν μιλάω κάνει διακοπες, πολλές φορές πέφτει και η γραμμή τελείως.
> 
> Οπότε καταλήγω σαν πιο πιθανό το πρόβλημα να είναι στις κεραίες, λόγο καιρού; δεν ξέρω.
> ...




Off Topic


		Στο πρόβλημα με το κινητό και τις χαμένες κλήσεις που λες, εγώ το εντόπισα στο 4g, όταν το γύρισα σε 3g έφτιαξε κάπως η κατάσταση.. 
	


- - - Updated - - -




> Αίτηση αποχρέωσης κάνεις και στο 13888 αν και νομίζω ότι δε χρειάζεται και είναι υποχρέωση του παρόχου να το κανει μέσα σε κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα αλλά ας μας πει κάποιος που ξέρει σίγουρα.


Αποχρέωση η πίστωση παγίου για τις ημέρες που υπάρχει βλάβη ξέρω ότι γίνεται αυτόματα μετά την επίλυση σε voda & wind, στον οτε δεν ξέρω.. Δηλαδή αν κάποιος δεν το ζητήσει η δεν ξέρει η είναι ηλικιωμένος, δεν τα αφαιρούν; Περίεργο μου φαίνεται να το ζητάει ο πελάτης..

----------


## nanas

Ισχύουν ακόμη τόσο υψηλές ταχύτητες με το Booster, όσο το παρουσιάζουν στο site της COSMOTE?
Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει κόφτης πλέον στα 5 ΜΒ/sec περίπου...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ισχύουν ακόμη τόσο υψηλές ταχύτητες με το Booster, όσο το παρουσιάζουν στο site της COSMOTE?
> Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει κόφτης πλέον στα *5 ΜΒ/sec* περίπου...


Στο upload..

----------


## dimyok

Στο δικο μου εχουν τωρα ΚΑΙ κοφτη στο max download οχι μονο τον περιορισμο οταν τελειωσουν τα GB ΓΕΝΙΚΟ κοφτη . Επισης δε λενε αν στα 100 GB του μηνα ειναι ολο το traffic δηλαδη μετρανε ΚΑΙ ΤΟ UPLOAD οχι μονο το download . Δηλαδη ενα μεγαλο torrent να εχεις αφησει να κανει και seed στο background και εχουν τελειωσει πριν το παρεις χαμπαρι . Και πρεπει να υπαρχει και ενα οριο πολιτικης ορθης χρησης οπως στις sim των κινητων γυρω στα 3tb max traffic τοσο δεν ηταν ;

----------


## nanas

> Στο δικο μου εχουν τωρα ΚΑΙ κοφτη στο max download οχι μονο τον περιορισμο οταν τελειωσουν τα GB ΓΕΝΙΚΟ κοφτη . Επισης δε λενε αν στα 100 GB του μηνα ειναι ολο το traffic δηλαδη μετρανε ΚΑΙ ΤΟ UPLOAD οχι μονο το download . Δηλαδη ενα μεγαλο torrent να εχεις αφησει να κανει και seed στο background και εχουν τελειωσει πριν το παρεις χαμπαρι . Και πρεπει να υπαρχει και ενα οριο πολιτικης ορθης χρησης οπως στις sim των κινητων γυρω στα 3tb max traffic τοσο δεν ηταν ;


Σίγουρα υπάρχει κόφτης... ανεξάρτητα από τα GB που έχεις καταναλώσει.

----------


## Άρης13

Εγώ από τότε που έβγαλα τη γραμμή και είμαι μόνιμα με το 4g εχω ησυχάσει. 15mbit οταν ειχα περασει το οριο, ενω τωρα που εχω διαθεσιμα GB, ξεπερναει τα 40mbit συνεχεια.

----------


## xwosax

Δουλευει η εξωτερικη κεραια τελικα?

----------


## gidi

Καλησπέρα σε όλες και όλους. 

Επειδή αυτό το νήμα έχει μεγαλύτερη κίνηση επισυνάπτω αυτό το link και παρακαλώ πολύ όποιον γνωρίζει να με βοηθήσει. Δείτε τα τρία τελευταία post.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Στο δικο μου εχουν τωρα ΚΑΙ κοφτη στο max download οχι μονο τον περιορισμο οταν τελειωσουν τα GB ΓΕΝΙΚΟ κοφτη . Επισης δε λενε αν στα 100 GB του μηνα ειναι ολο το traffic δηλαδη μετρανε ΚΑΙ ΤΟ UPLOAD οχι μονο το download . Δηλαδη ενα μεγαλο torrent να εχεις αφησει να κανει και seed στο background και εχουν τελειωσει πριν το παρεις χαμπαρι . Και πρεπει να υπαρχει και ενα οριο πολιτικης ορθης χρησης οπως στις sim των κινητων γυρω στα 3tb max traffic τοσο δεν ηταν ;


Δεν έχω δει να το διευκρινίζουν κάπου.. Αλλά στα δεδομένα κινητής πάντα πιάνεται μαζί η κίνηση up/down..

----------


## newbye

Χθες άνοιξε η φόρμα η επικοινωνίας και έστειλα το παράπονο για το αυξημένο πάγιο (booster + κινητή) και σήμερα πήραν τηλέφωνο. Για να δούμε.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Χθες άνοιξε η φόρμα η επικοινωνίας και έστειλα το παράπονο για το αυξημένο πάγιο (booster + κινητή) και σήμερα πήραν τηλέφωνο. Για να δούμε.


Το παρατήρησα και εγώ αυτό.. Το chat πάντως ακόμα νο κουκου..  :Thinking:

----------


## newbye

> Το παρατήρησα και εγώ αυτό.. Το chat πάντως ακόμα νο κουκου..


Και χθες και σήμερα που δοκίμασα δουλεύει το chat  :Thinking:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Και χθες και σήμερα που δοκίμασα δουλεύει το chat


Έκανα κλικ αλλά δεν έκανε κάτι.. Για πάμε άλλη μια.. Επιστρέφω..

- - - Updated - - -

Όντως δουλεύει, αλλά ανάλογα με τον browser έχει κάποιο delay μέχρι να ανοίξει.. Μπορεί να είναι σε εμένα αυτό.. 
Στον ένα κάνει μερικά δευτερόλεπτα να ανοίξει, σε αυτόν που έχω ως κύριο browser, και σε άλλο που δεν χρησιμοποιώ πολύ άνοιξε καρφί.. Είναι πιο free αυτός δεν έχει πολλές σελίδες ανοιχτές..ίσως γιαυτό.. 
Μάλλον βιάστηκα να αλλάξω σελίδα.. Speedy Gonzales..  :Whistle:

----------


## psyxakias

> Εγώ θέλω να δω αν θα βγει αυτόματα το cap των 15 Mbps όταν ανανεωθεί το booster, γιατί διάβασα ότι σε κάποιους δε βγαίνει αυτόματα;


Όλα ΟΚ  :One thumb up:

----------


## newbye

> Έκανα κλικ αλλά δεν έκανε κάτι.. Για πάμε άλλη μια.. Επιστρέφω..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Όντως δουλεύει, αλλά ανάλογα με τον browser έχει κάποιο delay μέχρι να ανοίξει.. Μπορεί να είναι σε εμένα αυτό.. 
> Στον ένα κάνει μερικά δευτερόλεπτα να ανοίξει, σε αυτόν που έχω ως κύριο browser, και σε άλλο που δεν χρησιμοποιώ πολύ άνοιξε καρφί.. Είναι πιο free αυτός δεν έχει πολλές σελίδες ανοιχτές..ίσως γιαυτό.. 
> Μάλλον βιάστηκα να αλλάξω σελίδα.. Speedy Gonzales..


Ο Firefox έκανε κάτι τέτοια αυτές τις μέρες στη σελίδα επικοινωνίας. Σήμερα ξεμπλόκαρε.

----------


## emskan

Απλά να ενημερώσω ότι μετά τα πολλά προβλήματα που παρατηρήθηκαν (από εμένα, για την σύνδεση μου) στο booster από λίγο πριν τα Χριστούγεννα, έχει πλέον επανέλθει στα νορμάλ επίπεδα.
Σήμα 29-33 και γραμμή 38-45Μbps.

Η adsl μου βέβαια παραμένει στα γνωστά χάλια...!

----------


## hypersot

Γεια σας,

έβαλα το speedbooster με το ha35 αρχές του χρόνου και έχω τεράστια προβλήματα με -αδικαιολόγητη- υπερφόρτωση του δικτύου.

δλδ.
Αν κάνουμε απλό browsing ή κατεβάζουμε 1 αρχείο (πχ. από steam) τότε όλα καλά. Το booster δικαιολογεί τα λεφτά του.
Αν όμως κάνουμε *οτιδήποτε* έξτρα..πχ. τόρρεντς ή τη δουλειά μου η οποία προϋποθέτει αρκετά connections σε διάφορους σερβερς για μεταφορά δεδομένων κλπ. τότε αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα όπως:
-μένουμε χωρίς τηλέφωνο (ακούγεται σαν να 'μιλάει' και κανείς δεν μπορεί να μας πάρει)
-δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε browsing
-δεν μπορούμε ούτε καν να μπούμε στο ρούτερ για κάποιο διάστημα.

Το γελοίο είναι ότι το log του ρούτερ δεν αναφέρει απολύτως τίποτα..σαν να είναι όλα μια χαρά.

Πριν πάρουμε τηλέφωνο την απαράδεκτη τεχνική υποστήριξη του ΟΤΕ (που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα τα κάνει χειρότερα) σκέφτηκα να ζητήσω βοήθεια εδώ μήπως και κάποιος έχει καμμιά ιδέα για το τί συμβαίνει ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, λύση στο πρόβλημα.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## newbye

Στο Αdsl είναι σταθερή η γραμμή σου ή έχεις αποσυνδέσεις; To VoIP επανέρχεται μόνο με on/off ή reboot του booster. Για τα υπόλοιπα όπως τα λες, κλείνεις το πρόγραμμα torrent γιατί καταπίνει όλο το bandwidth.

----------


## DoSMaN

Αυτό πάντως να μην μπορείς να μπεις στο router μου το κάνει και εμένα καμιά φορά...
Φτιάχνει μόνο αν κλείσω και ανοίξω ξανά τον chrome...

----------


## hypersot

> Στο Αdsl είναι σταθερή η γραμμή σου ή έχεις αποσυνδέσεις; To VoIP επανέρχεται μόνο με on/off ή reboot του booster. Για τα υπόλοιπα όπως τα λες, κλείνεις το πρόγραμμα torrent γιατί καταπίνει όλο το bandwidth.


Το adsl είναι σταθερότατο αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιείται εκτός και αν κλείσω το bonding. Βασικά το bonding είναι απίστευτα ασταθές σε διάφορα επίπεδα αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία.

Όσο αφορά τα τόρρεντς.. το bandwidth δεν έχει σχέση. Ακόμα και με 100κ να κατεβάσω το πρόβλημα υπάρχει. πχ. Χρησιμοποιώντας το πρόγραμμα της δουλειάς που κάνω σύνδεση με διάφορα σάιτς ταυτόχρονα, με το netgear που είχα μπορούσα να έχω 200 συνδέσεις ταυτόχρονα χωρίς πρόβλημα.. με το Speedtouch αυτό έπεσε στο 100 και με το τωρινό ρούτερ έχει πέσει στα 9-10 (!). Πιστεύω ότι εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα αλλά και πάλι δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

Για το voip δεν καταλαβαίνω τί εννοείς.. το booster δεν φαίνεται να παίζει κανένα ρόλο στο πώς δουλεύει το voip.. το dsl αν το κάνω restart *μερικές* φορές μπορεί να φτιάξει το voip αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι 100% σίγουρο.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Για το voip δεν καταλαβαίνω τί εννοείς.. το booster δεν φαίνεται να παίζει κανένα ρόλο στο πώς δουλεύει το voip.. το dsl αν το κάνω restart *μερικές* φορές μπορεί να φτιάξει το voip αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι 100% σίγουρο.


Αν το σταθερό σου, παίρνει "γραμμή" από το SpeedBooster, τότε φυσικά και παίζει ρόλο... (αν η γραμμή σου είναι ΟΤΕ δηλαδή και είναι VoIP).
Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, μπορείς να πας στην καρτέλα Internet και να κάνεις "restart" το mobile από εκεί για να παίξει...
Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις έχω προσέξει ότι το booster επικρατεί της aDSL και έτσι η aDSL όντως δεν χρησιμοποιείται (είτε το bonding είναι up είτε down)

----------


## hypersot

> Αν το σταθερό σου, παίρνει "γραμμή" από το SpeedBooster, τότε φυσικά και παίζει ρόλο... (αν η γραμμή σου είναι ΟΤΕ δηλαδή και είναι VoIP).
> Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, μπορείς να πας στην καρτέλα Internet και να κάνεις "restart" το mobile από εκεί για να παίξει...
> Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις έχω προσέξει ότι το booster επικρατεί της aDSL και έτσι η aDSL όντως δεν χρησιμοποιείται (είτε το bonding είναι up είτε down)


Όπως είπα, δεν έχω κάποια ένδειξη ότι το τηλ. χρησιμοποιεί το bandwidth του μπούστερ. Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι, με restart του μπούστερ *δεν* φτιάχνει το voip, με restart της dsl φτιάχνει τι περισσότερες φορές (αλλά όχι πάντα).

Όπως και να έχει, αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν συνέβαινε παλιά και επίσης δεν έχει λογική να είμαστε σε επιφυλακή για το πότε θα 'πέσει' το voip για να κάνουμε restart.

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις πάντως.

----------


## newbye

Δηλαδή όταν "κολλήσει" το voip και ανοιγοκλείσεις το booster δεν στρώνει; Πρέπει δηλαδή κάθε φορά κάποιος να μπαίνει στις ρυθμίσεις και να κάνει restart την dsl (που όπως λες ούτε αυτό δουλεύει πάντα); Και το άλλο που αναφέρεις "_Το adsl δεν χρησιμοποιείται εκτός και αν κλείσω το bonding_"... περίεργο και αυτό γιατί το adsl είναι first priority, εκτός και πείραξες τις ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## hypersot

> Δηλαδή όταν "κολλήσει" το voip και ανοιγοκλείσεις το booster δεν στρώνει; Πρέπει δηλαδή κάθε φορά κάποιος να μπαίνει στις ρυθμίσεις και να κάνει restart την dsl (που όπως λες ούτε αυτό δουλεύει πάντα); Και το άλλο που αναφέρεις "_Το adsl δεν χρησιμοποιείται εκτός και αν κλείσω το bonding_"... περίεργο και αυτό γιατί το adsl είναι first priority, εκτός και πείραξες τις ρυθμίσεις.


Ναι, στο πρώτο.

Το ρούτερ είναι στις εργοστασιακές του ρυθμίσεις για να έχω μια σταθερή βάση όταν παρατηρώ και αναφέρω προβλήματα (εκτός από το password του ρούτερ και του wifi φυσικά που έχουν αλλαχτεί).

Το dsl *δεν* είναι first priority κατά τη γνώμη μου (ποτέ δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος με αυτό το ρούτερ)
Ο λόγος που το πιστεύω αυτό είναι ότι σε διάφορα σάιτς που επισκέπτομαι τί IP 'βλέπουν'. Σχεδόν όλες τις φορές είναι του μπούστερ και πολύ σπάνια θα δω την IP του dsl.

Επίσης η ταχύτητα είναι διαφορετική ανάλογα την IP (όταν τη μετράω) και ταιριάζει με αυτή του μπούστερ -όταν χρησιμοποιείται η IP του- ΑΛΛΑ είναι η μισή της αναμενόμενης dsl ταχύτητας όταν χρησιμομποιείται η IP της dsl (κλειδώνω σταθερά στα 12  όπου θα έπρεπε να κατεβάζω τουλάχιστον με 1ΜΒ/δ αλλά κατεβάζω με 500ΚΒ/δ)

θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι αν κλείσω το μπούστερ τότε η DSL δουλεύει φουλ ταχύτητα 1.2ΜΒ/δ. Με το μπούστερ ανοιχτό η ταχύτητα 'παίζει' από 500ΚΒ/δ-8ΜΒ/δ ανάλογα τα κέφια.

----------


## newbye

Δεν κατάλαβες. Τo adsl είναι first priority στην ταχύτητα και πρέπει να φτάσει στο 80% για να πάρει μπροστά το 4G. Και αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο όταν όλα στο Bonding Tunnel είναι Up.

----------


## hypersot

> Δεν κατάλαβες. Τo adsl είναι first priority στην ταχύτητα και πρέπει να φτάσει στο 80% για να πάρει μπροστά το 4G. Και αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο όταν όλα στο Bonding Tunnel είναι Up.


Εξήγησα που βασίζω αυτό που λέω για το first priority.
Θεωρητικά συμβαίνει αυτό που λες.. το έχει τσεκάρει κάποιος να δούμε ότι όντως συμβαίνει? Γιατί το 500ΚΒ/δ και με τα δύο ανοιχτά δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει όταν με κλειστό το bonding κατεβάζω πάντα και σταθερά 1.2ΜΒ/δ

Το πρόβλημα μου δεν είναι αυτό πάντως... Αυτό που χρειάζομαι είναι κάποιος να μου δώσει μια κατεύθυνση σχετικά με το τί συμβαίνει και 'σαλτάρει' το δίκτυο όταν ανεβαίνουν τα connections (αν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα τελικά).

----------


## macro

Βασικα αυτο το ρουτερ δεν ειναι να το χρησιμοποιεις για πολλαπλα connections γιατι "κλανει" γρηγορα. Μπουκωνει και δε δουλευει τπτ μετα.

----------


## newbye

Αν και δεν αναφέρει τι χρήση κάνει, δε νομίζω να θέλει εξήγησή γιατί σέρνεται το δίκτυό του με τα πολλά connections και τα 500kb/s  :Whistle: .

----------


## macro

> Το adsl είναι σταθερότατο αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιείται εκτός και αν κλείσω το bonding. Βασικά το bonding είναι απίστευτα ασταθές σε διάφορα επίπεδα αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία.
> 
> Όσο αφορά τα τόρρεντς.. το bandwidth δεν έχει σχέση. Ακόμα και με 100κ να κατεβάσω το πρόβλημα υπάρχει. πχ. Χρησιμοποιώντας το πρόγραμμα της δουλειάς που κάνω σύνδεση με διάφορα σάιτς ταυτόχρονα, με το netgear που είχα μπορούσα να έχω 200 συνδέσεις ταυτόχρονα χωρίς πρόβλημα.. με το Speedtouch αυτό έπεσε στο 100 και με το τωρινό ρούτερ έχει πέσει στα 9-10 (!). Πιστεύω ότι εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα αλλά και πάλι δεν είμαι σίγουρος.
> 
> Για το voip δεν καταλαβαίνω τί εννοείς.. το booster δεν φαίνεται να παίζει κανένα ρόλο στο πώς δουλεύει το voip.. το dsl αν το κάνω restart *μερικές* φορές μπορεί να φτιάξει το voip αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι 100% σίγουρο.


..........

----------


## striker10

παιδια καλησπερα
να πω κατι κουτοπονηρο. ειχα καιρο να διαβασω τις απαντησεις στο νημα, ειχα ησυχασει να ειμαι ειλικρινης τους τελευταιουσ μηνες.
μια παρακληση μονο,
επειδη ειμαι σιγουρος οτι διαφοροι οτετζηδες μας διαβαζουν, ισως δεν ειναι πολυ εξυπνο να αναφερουν οσοι αναφερουν τελοςπαντων οτι δεν εχουν την adsl πανω στο μπουστερ. (το ειχα αναφερει και εγω στο παρελθον)
επειδη σε αρκετους δουλευει απροβληματιστα ετσι, φοβαμαι αν το παρουν για τα καλα χαμπαρι οτι θα μας το κοψουν.

----------


## griniaris

> παιδια καλησπερα
> να πω κατι κουτοπονηρο. ειχα καιρο να διαβασω τις απαντησεις στο νημα, ειχα ησυχασει να ειμαι ειλικρινης τους τελευταιουσ μηνες.
> μια παρακληση μονο,
> επειδη ειμαι σιγουρος οτι διαφοροι οτετζηδες μας διαβαζουν, ισως δεν ειναι πολυ εξυπνο να αναφερουν οσοι αναφερουν τελοςπαντων οτι δεν εχουν την adsl πανω στο μπουστερ. (το ειχα αναφερει και εγω στο παρελθον)
> επειδη σε αρκετους δουλευει απροβληματιστα ετσι, φοβαμαι αν το παρουν για τα καλα χαμπαρι οτι θα μας το κοψουν.


Σαν σκεψη καλη.... αλλα στην πραξη δεν εχει καμμια σημασια . 

Πιστευεις οτι ειτε το αναφερουν ειτε οχι...  δεν μπορουν απο την cosmote να το δουν ?  Ολα φαινονται.

----------


## dimyok

Στην ουσια μας λενε καντε οτι σκ@τα θελετε αρκει να μη μας πρήζετε για υποστηριξη . Ο αλλος μπορει να κανει βουντου και να του δουλευει στα 80  :Razz:  Για οικιακη με 1-2 συνδεσεις και ενα κινητο στο wifi το εχω ετσι και αλλιως δε γυρευω να σηκωνει τοσες συνδεσεις . Που δε σηκωνει γιατι σιγουρα μπουκωνει ευκολα . 
Στα δικα μας τωρα . Υπαρχει τροπος να το κανεις να βλεπει μονιμα  80% χρηση της γραμμης δηλαδη να ειναι ανοιχτο και μονιμα ενεργο το extra bandwidth ;

----------


## AGAS

Χαιρετώ το speebooster megatopic.

Μόλις τσέκαρα τον λογαριασμό του speedbooster, και τα τσακάλια της Cosmote με χουν χρεώσει οι αθεόφοβοι με 6 μηνύματα πενταψήφιου αυξημένης χρέωσης ΥΠΠ από ένα αριθμό 54865 1,68 προ φπα το καθένα.

Τι είδους απάτη είναι αυτή ρε παιδιά; 

Το σιτε της ΕΕΤΤ γράφει τα εξής :



> ΥΠΠ μέσω SMS/MMS
> Για τις ΥΠΠ μέσω SMS/MMS για τις οποίες απαιτείται να εγγραφείτε σε διαδικτυακό τόπο, πρέπει να σας αποστέλλουν άμεσα:
> 
> είτε SMS με κωδικό τον οποίο θα πρέπει να εισάγετε στο διαδικτυακό τόπο,
> είτε SMS στο οποίο θα πρέπει να απαντήσετε, δηλώνοντας τη συγκατάθεσή σας.
> Μετά την εγγραφή σας, οι εταιρίες οφείλουν να σας αποστείλουν άμεσα SMS με το οποίο θα σας ενημερώνουν ατελώς για τη χρέωση και τον τρόπο διαγραφής από την ΥΠΠ (βλ. και Ερ. 7).


Η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία λειτουργεί ανεξέλεγκτα ; Χρεώνει όποιον αριθμό θέλει στην τύχη ; H cosmote γιατί δίνει sim στο speedbooster χωρίς να χει κάνει φραγμό στα 5ψηφια και πόσο ανεύθυνη είναι για να δέχεται τέτοιες χρεώσεις σε sim που είναι κλειδωμένες στο speedbooster;

----------


## newbye

Ναι, λειτουργεί ανεξέλεγκτα, είναι ο ορισμός της απάτης, και πληρώνει φόρους κανονικά  :Whistle: . Εντωμεταξύ, ο αριθμός του booster είναι ο μόνος που δεν έχω φραγή 5ψήφιων για να αποφύγω αυτή την απάτη. Ούτε βλέπω πως να την ενεργοποιήσω μέσα από την εφαρμογή της Cosmote.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Χαιρετώ το speebooster megatopic.
> 
> Μόλις τσέκαρα τον λογαριασμό του speedbooster, και τα τσακάλια της Cosmote με χουν χρεώσει οι αθεόφοβοι με 6 μηνύματα πενταψήφιου αυξημένης χρέωσης ΥΠΠ από ένα αριθμό 54865 1,68 προ φπα το καθένα.
> 
> Τι είδους απάτη είναι αυτή ρε παιδιά; 
> 
> Το σιτε της ΕΕΤΤ γράφει τα εξής :
> 
> 
> Η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία λειτουργεί ανεξέλεγκτα ; Χρεώνει όποιον αριθμό θέλει στην τύχη ; H cosmote γιατί δίνει sim στο speedbooster χωρίς να χει κάνει φραγμό στα 5ψηφια και πόσο ανεύθυνη είναι για να δέχεται τέτοιες χρεώσεις σε sim που είναι κλειδωμένες στο speedbooster;


Άφησε το ποστ εδώ να υπάρχει.. 
Αλλά θα πρότεινα να το βάλεις και εδώ καλύτερα μιας και αφορά υππ (VEOO)..
Κάνε το και τα λέμε εκεί..  :Cool:  
Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον αυτή η περίπτωση.. 

Πάντως.. Είναι ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΙ οι άνθρωποι.. Αν το έχουν κάνει μέχρι και αυτό...  :Evil: 
Μπορεί το booster, η sim δλδ, να στείλει sms;  :Thinking: Να λάβει νομίζω γίνεται..εκτός ρούτερ βέβαια.. 
(Έτσι είχα λάβει τον κωδικό επαλήθευσης του mycosmote τότε που το είχα, για να περάσω τον αριθμό της κινητής και να βλέπω τη κατανάλωση των γίγα). 
Οπότε μάλλον κάπως έτσι θα έγινε η ζημιά.. Μέσω ip & δεδομένων της κινητής.. Αλλά εδώ δεν παρεμβάλεται (βγαίνει προς τα έξω) η ip του bonding server;  :Thinking:  Μυστήριο.. 
Ήρθε κάποιο sms πιθανότατα και έγινε το όλο.. Το θέμα είναι αν το ΗΑ35 μιας και δεν δείχνει sms, αν το αποθήκευσε στη sim.. 
Τι να πω.. Μετά μόνο με αναλυτικό λογαριασμό.. 
Αυτή τη φορά φαίνεται να την έκαναν τη @@.. Που να ξέρουν όμως ότι είναι σε booster ο αριθμός αυτός..  :ROFL:  

Φραγή και αναφορά στο πάροχο άμεσα... Στο mycosmote app, για τον αριθμό του booster έχει στο shop τη δυνατότητα φραγής ΥΠΠ; Είδες; 
https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...i-cosmote.html
https://www.infocom.gr/2019/08/28/co...hreosis/50037/

Σε κάθε περίπτωση πιστεύω ότι θα δικαιωθείς κ με το παραπάνω, μιας και booster-sms δεν κολλάνε μαζί..νομίζω.. 

Τελικά τα έγραψα εδώ... Anyway.. Εσύ πάντως βάλε το στο άλλο νήμα.. Μη δημιουργούμε παράλληλες συζητήσεις, καλύτερα σε ένα μέρος τα των υππ..

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι, λειτουργεί ανεξέλεγκτα, είναι ο ορισμός της απάτης, και πληρώνει φόρους κανονικά . Εντωμεταξύ, ο αριθμός του booster είναι ο μόνος που δεν έχω φραγή 5ψήφιων για να αποφύγω αυτή την απάτη. Ούτε βλέπω πως να την ενεργοποιήσω μέσα από την* εφαρμογή της Cosmote*.


Άρα δεν έχει αυτό που ρωτάω για φραγή των υππ παραπάνω.. 
Καλύτερα να το ψάξετε με τον πάροχο αυτό.. Αν άρχισαν να συμβαίνουν και τέτοια...

----------


## dimyok

Δεν εχω ιδεα αν αποθηκευεται τιποτα - τουλαχιστον η δικη μου sim φαινεται καθαρη σε SMS μεσα ενω σιγουρα εχω στειλει επρεπε να εχει μεσα μηνυματα....  Πρεπει να υπαρχουν πολλα θυματα  και πρεπει να γινει θεμα για αυτη την απατη  . 8/12 εκανα φραγη μηνυματων χρεωσης μονος μου απο το site  γιατι σκεφτηκα ακριβως αυτο .
 Η εντολη φαινεται στο συστημα απο το selfcare SMS STOP και εχουν μεσα 225 5ψηφια τετοιων "υπηρεσιων" . Καντο μονος σου απο το λογαριασμο σου και μην εμπιστεύεσαι κανέναν . Ειναι ενδεικτικο ποσο απροθυμοι ειναι να βαλουν stop απο το τηλεφωνο σου λενε συνεχεια οτι θα χασεις υπηρεσιες "ενημερωσης" μπλα μπλα - στο κολπο ειναι .
Με την ευκαιρια να σημειωσω ποσο μπαχαλο ειναι και γιατι ολα τα κανω γραπτα απο το selfcare που φαινονται οι κινησεις .
 20/12 ολως τυχαιως  μου εφαγαν παλι τα 100GB της ανανεωσης και επιμενουν να μου εμφανιζουν οτι χρωσταω 0 ευρω για λογαριασμο που πληρωσα 17/12 και δεν εχει περαστει στην εκδοση νεου 17/01- σε 15 μερες μπορουν να σου παγωνουν υπηρεσια και να σου τρωνε τα 100 GB γιατι το "συστημα" εμφανίζει οφειλη - εστω μηδενικη ! Η ρομποτικη - αρπαχτικη της διαφήμισης τους σε αλλο επιπεδο μλκιας και ειμαστε με την απορια τωρα αν το HA στελνει και SMS τωρα . Η αν αυτες οι χρεωσεις γινονται με το που δεχεται το μηνυμα ;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν εχω ιδεα αν αποθηκευεται τιποτα - τουλαχιστον η δικη μου sim φαινεται καθαρη σε SMS μεσα ενω σιγουρα εχω στειλει επρεπε να εχει μεσα μηνυματα....  Πρεπει να υπαρχουν πολλα θυματα  και πρεπει να γινει θεμα για αυτη την απατη  . 8/12 εκανα φραγη μηνυματων χρεωσης μονος μου απο το site  γιατι σκεφτηκα ακριβως αυτο .
>  Η εντολη φαινεται στο συστημα απο το selfcare SMS STOP και εχουν μεσα 225 5 ψηφια τετοιων "υπηρεσιων" . Καντο μονος σου απο το λογαριασμο σου και μην εμπιστεύεσαι κανέναν . Ειναι ενδεικτικο ποσο απροθυμοι ειναι να βαλουν stop απο το τηλεφωνο σου λενε συνεχεια οτι θα χασεις υπηρεσιες "ενημερωσης" μπλα μπλα - στο κολπο ειναι .
> Με την ευκαιρια να σημειωσω ποσο μπαχαλο ειναι και γιατι ολα τα κανω γραπτα απο το selfcare που φαινονται οι κινησεις .
>  20/12 ολως τυχαιως  μου εφαγαν παλι τα 100GB της ανανεωσης και επιμενουν να μου εμφανιζουν οτι χρωσταω 0 ευρω για λογαριασμο που πληρωσα 17/12 και δεν εχει περαστει στην εκδοση νεου 17/01- σε 15 μερες μπορουν να σου παγωνουν υπηρεσια και να σου τρωνε τα 100 GB γιατι το "συστημα" εμφανίζει οφειλη - εστω μηδενικη ! Η ρομποτικη - αρπαχτικη της διαφήμισης τους σε αλλο επιπεδο μλκιας .


Το θέμα είναι το τι σχέση έχει ο αριθμός του booster γενικά με sms; Προβλέπεται πουθενά;  :Whistle:  
Για πες κ άλλα (η δείξε) πως έκανες τη σχετική φραγή..  :Thinking:  More info please.. 
Αυτό με τη μηδενική οφειλή και το πάγωμα της υπηρεσίας..περίεργο.. Τι λένε οι ίδιοι;

----------


## dimyok

Στο λογαριασμο σου φαινονται . Εχω δηλωσει να στελνουν το sms επιβεβαιωσης στο κινητο μου για να μπορω να μπω στο λογαριασμο της sim του booster . Εκει εχει το γνωστο slider για φραγη 5 ψηφιων μηνυματων - οτι κανουμε με τις κανονικες  συνδεσεις .

----------


## GregoirX23

> Στο λογαριασμο σου φαινονται . Εχω δηλωσει να στελνουν το sms επιβεβαιωσης στο κινητο μου για να μπορω να μπω στο λογαριασμο της sim του booster . Εκει εχει το γνωστο slider για φραγη 5 ψηφιων μηνυματων - οτι κανουμε με τις κανονικες  συνδεσεις .


Το θέμα είναι αν αυτή η δυνατότητα για φραγή των υππ που σου βγάζει αφορά τον αριθμό του booster και όχι του κινητού σου.. 
Το επαλήθευσες αν ήταν τσεκαρισμένος ο αριθμός του booster; 
Στο app εμφανίζει την επιλογή αυτή; Παραπάνω αναφέρθηκε ότι δεν;  :Thinking:

----------


## kegre

Μου ετυχε και εμένα πριν 2 μήνες. Ο λογαριασμος του booster είναι 4,74 ευρώ και ξαφνικά μου ήρθε 33 ευρώ και κατι. Πηρα στο 13888 και τους ρώτησα και μου είπαν ότι ήταν από πενταψήφια μυνηματα και ότι πρέπει να κανω φραγή. Τους ΞΕΧΕΣΑ! Απαίτησα να μου κάνουν επιστροφή χρήματων αλλιώς να μου κόψουν την υπηρεσία, γιατί δεν είναι δυνατών η Cosmote να δίνει sim για το booster χωρίς να το εχει προβλέψει αυτό! Μου είπαν να μου επιστρέψουν τα 21 ευρώ και κατι που είναι η χρέωση αυτων των μνημάτων χωρίς ΦΠΑ και να μου κάνουν φραγή. Απάντησα θετικά αλλά  21+4,74=25,74 ?? Που είναι τα υπόλοιπα? Μου είπαν ότι δεν μπορούν να επιστρέψουν το ΦΠΑ. Τελως πάντων, 2 μήνες τώρα μου έρχεται μηδενικο ο λογαριασμος του booster μέχρι να εξαντληθεί η επιστροφή που μου κάνανε. Εχασα 7,50 ευρώ σε ολη την ιστορία αυτή. Από το τίποτα...

----------


## georgep138

> Μου ετυχε και εμένα πριν 2 μήνες. Ο λογαριασμος του booster είναι 4,74 ευρώ και ξαφνικά μου ήρθε 33 ευρώ και κατι. Πηρα στο 13888 και τους ρώτησα και μου είπαν ότι ήταν από πενταψήφια μυνηματα και ότι πρέπει να κανω φραγή. Τους ΞΕΧΕΣΑ! Απαίτησα να μου κάνουν επιστροφή χρήματων αλλιώς να μου κόψουν την υπηρεσία, γιατί δεν είναι δυνατών η Cosmote να δίνει sim για το booster χωρίς να το εχει προβλέψει αυτό! Μου είπαν να μου επιστρέψουν τα 21 ευρώ και κατι που είναι η χρέωση αυτων των μνημάτων χωρίς ΦΠΑ και να μου κάνουν φραγή. Απάντησα θετικά αλλά  21+4,74=25,74 ?? Που είναι τα υπόλοιπα? Μου είπαν ότι δεν μπορούν να επιστρέψουν το ΦΠΑ. Τελως πάντων, 2 μήνες τώρα μου έρχεται μηδενικο ο λογαριασμος του booster μέχρι να εξαντληθεί η επιστροφή που μου κάνανε. Εχασα 7,50 ευρώ σε ολη την ιστορία αυτή. Από το τίποτα...


Όταν σου αφαιρούν κάποιο ποσό, ο ΦΠΑ που θα πληρώσεις θα είναι μειωμένος (αυτόματα).
Δηλαδή ο ΦΠΑ του επόμενου λογαριασμού, θα υπολογιστεί για τα άλλα ποσά που περιλαμβάνονται στον λογαριασμό μείον το ποσό 
που σου επιστρέφουν.
Αν Α είναι οι τρέχουσες χρεώσεις του λογαριασμού και 21€ η επιστροφή,
το ΦΠΑ θα υπολογιστεί στο Α-21.
Το ξαναγράφω με άλλα λόγια: 
Δεν θα πληρώσεις Α +24% Χ Α - 21 
Αλλά Α +24% Χ Α - 21 - 21Χ24%

Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα τέλη τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μου ετυχε και εμένα πριν 2 μήνες. Ο λογαριασμος του booster είναι 4,74 ευρώ και ξαφνικά μου ήρθε 33 ευρώ και κατι. Πηρα στο 13888 και τους ρώτησα και μου είπαν ότι ήταν από πενταψήφια μυνηματα και ότι πρέπει να κανω φραγή. Τους ΞΕΧΕΣΑ! Απαίτησα να μου κάνουν επιστροφή χρήματων αλλιώς να μου κόψουν την υπηρεσία, γιατί δεν είναι δυνατών η Cosmote να δίνει sim για το booster χωρίς να το εχει προβλέψει αυτό! Μου είπαν να μου επιστρέψουν τα 21 ευρώ και κατι που είναι η χρέωση αυτων των μνημάτων χωρίς ΦΠΑ και να μου κάνουν φραγή. Απάντησα θετικά αλλά  21+4,74=25,74 ?? Που είναι τα υπόλοιπα? Μου είπαν ότι δεν μπορούν να επιστρέψουν το ΦΠΑ. Τελως πάντων, 2 μήνες τώρα μου έρχεται μηδενικο ο λογαριασμος του booster μέχρι να εξαντληθεί η επιστροφή που μου κάνανε. Εχασα 7,50 ευρώ σε ολη την ιστορία αυτή. Από το τίποτα...


Συγγνώμη.. Με το συμπάθειο δηλαδή.. Το booster έχει τη δυνατότητα να κάνει νταλαβέρια με sms; Άλλο ότι ξέρουμε πως μπορεί να λάβει sms.. Να στείλει δεν ξέρω δεν το δοκίμασα παλιά που το είχα.. Το θέμα είναι ο απλός χρήστης μέσω του ρούτερ που υποτίθεται ότι μόνο εκεί πρέπει να είναι η sim.. Μπορεί να ασχοληθεί κάπως/κάπου με sms; Η μήπως γνωρίζουν όλοι τον αριθμό του booster; Και για να επιστρέψω ξανά στο πρώτο.. Το booster έχει τη δυνατότητα να κάνει νταλαβέρια με sms; Υποθέτω ότι δεν παύει να είναι μια data sim.. Αλλά.. Προβλέπεται γενικά κάπου η δυνατότητα για sms; 

Αν δεν καταλαβαίνει ο πάροχος μόνος του να κάνει φραγή & πίστωση καρφί μόλις αναφερθεί κάτι ανάλογο.. Καταγγελία εεττ & φραγή άμεσα.. Καλό θα ήταν αφού ξεκίνησαν και τέτοια κόλπα ακόμα και στα booster, να κάνετε προληπτική φραγή όσοι το έχετε εγγράφως μέσω chat κρατώντας αντίγραφο η φόρμας επικοινωνίας με αίτημα.. 

Άντε να δούμε τι άλλο θα σκαρφιστούν να κάνουν..

----------


## newbye

Δοκίμασα να στείλω σήμερα SMS στον αριθμό του Βooster, αφού έβαλα την κάρτα του σε κινητό. Μήνυμα ελήφθη. Οπότε κάντε όλοι φραγή πενταψήφιων, επικοινωνώντας με την cosmote, για να μην έχουμε αναγούλες.

----------


## DoSMaN

Το έκανα εγώ μόλις από το online από τη σελίδα του My Account αφού στην εφαρμογή δεν υπάρχει ούτε δείγμα...
Είχε επιλογή για όλες τις εισερχόμενες που είναι με χρέωση και από κάτω είχε επιλογή για να επιλέξω εγώ για εξερχόμενες...
Το έβαλα αρχικά για τις εισερχόμενες και τώρα δε με αφήνει για εξερχόμενες καθώς λέει έχω επιλέξει ήδη μια υπηρεσία και πρέπει να περιμένω ενεργοποίηση...

Πάντως δεν έχει βγει ο νέος λογαριασμός για να δω τι παίζει...

Ελπίζω να μην παίξει τίποτα γιατί αλλιώς θα έχουμε άλλα παιχνίδια...!!!

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ επειδή την πάτησα το καλοκαίρι με μια Vodafone data sim, που σκασανε χρεώσεις χωρίς να την χρησιμοποιώ, έβαλα φραγή ΥΠΠ αμέσως μόλις εμφανίστηκε η σύνδεση του speedbooster στο site της cosmote.

----------


## DoSMaN

Το πρόβλημα που βλέπω εγώ τόσο στην cosmote όσο και στη Vodafone είναι ότι σου έχουν φραγή κυρίως για εισερχόμενες και όχι για εξερχόμενες...
Βέβαια το πως μια κάρτα DATA που είτε δεν είναι καν ενεργή σε συσκευή (vodafone) ή είναι σε συσκευή όπως το booster μπορεί να στείλει SMS σε 5ψήφια χρήζει σίγουρα ελέγχους και παρακολούθηση...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το έκανα εγώ μόλις από το online από τη σελίδα του My Account αφού στην εφαρμογή δεν υπάρχει ούτε δείγμα...
> Είχε επιλογή για όλες τις εισερχόμενες που είναι με χρέωση και από κάτω είχε επιλογή για να επιλέξω εγώ για εξερχόμενες...
> Το έβαλα αρχικά για τις εισερχόμενες και τώρα δε με αφήνει για εξερχόμενες καθώς λέει έχω επιλέξει ήδη μια υπηρεσία και πρέπει να περιμένω ενεργοποίηση...
> 
> Πάντως δεν έχει βγει ο νέος λογαριασμός για να δω τι παίζει...
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην παίξει τίποτα γιατί αλλιώς θα έχουμε άλλα παιχνίδια...!!!


Φραγή υππ μιλάμε 5ψήφιων.. Τι εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες λες; Ελπίζω να μην αναφέρεσαι σε φραγή κλήσεων..  :Thinking:  
Η εννοείς φραγή γενικά για μηνύματα;  :Thinking:  
Επίσης πρόσεξε με αυτές τις υπηρεσίες, γιατί και εγώ που τις δοκίμαζα παλιά, ενώ έγραφαν ότι δεν είχαν χρέωση, τελικά με χρέωσαν, μετά που ζήτησα αποχρέωση γιατί ήταν δωρεάν, μου ζήτησαν printscreen να δουν το δωρεάν που έγραφε για να κάνουν την αποχρέωση.. Τέλος με ευχαρίστησαν που το παρατήρησα και τους ενημέρωσα..  :Whistle: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ επειδή την πάτησα το καλοκαίρι με μια Vodafone data sim, που σκασανε χρεώσεις χωρίς να την χρησιμοποιώ, έβαλα φραγή ΥΠΠ αμέσως μόλις εμφανίστηκε η σύνδεση του speedbooster στο site της cosmote.





> Το πρόβλημα που βλέπω εγώ τόσο στην cosmote όσο και στη Vodafone είναι ότι σου έχουν φραγή κυρίως για εισερχόμενες και όχι για εξερχόμενες...
> Βέβαια το πως μια κάρτα DATA που είτε δεν είναι καν ενεργή σε συσκευή (vodafone) ή είναι σε συσκευή όπως το booster μπορεί να στείλει SMS σε 5ψήφια χρήζει σίγουρα ελέγχους και παρακολούθηση...


Όλα αυτά..έχουν αναλυθεί *εδώ..* 

Με λίγα λόγια, όταν μπαίνεις μέσω δεδομένων κινητής φαίνεται ο αριθμός του κινητού msisdn και είναι εύκολο να την πάθεις.. Μη τα ξαναγράφω τώρα.. Διαβάστε πίσω το άλλο νήμα, έχει πολύ ζουμί.. 

Όσο για τις περιπτώσεις χρέωσης υππ σε κλειστό κινητό, η πατήθηκε κάποιο banner η μπήκατε σε κάποια σελίδα τις προηγούμενες ημέρες που ήταν ανοιχτό το κινητό και απλά άργησε το sms να έρθει.. Χωρίς να φταίει ο χρήστης φυσικά.. Η απλά οι εταιρίες υππ ρίχνουν άδεια να πιάσουν γεμάτα και όποιος το πάρει χαμπάρι.. Δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά.. Άλλο αν δεν τηρείται το στάδιο επαλήθευσης του pin που έχει το sms μέσα και το οποίο πρέπει να καταχωρήσει ο χρήστης για να γίνει η εγγραφή.. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση οι εταιρίες υππ αν ρωτηθούν, θα σας πουν ότι εσείς βάλατε τον αριθμό σας σε κάποια σελίδα για να γίνει η εγγραφή.. Μη μασάτε, αν ξέρετε τη χρήση σας, η επιστροφή των χρημάτων γίνεται.. Αν και σε παιδεύουν.. Την επιστροφή τη ζητάτε από τον πάροχο.. Με την υππ δεν έχετε δουλειά.. Αν δεν καταλαβαίνουν καταγγελία εεττ.. Ιδίως στη περίπτωση του μπούστερ είναι φως φανάρι η γκάφα.. 

Και η sim του booster με δεδομένα κινητής δουλεύει, κοινώς δεν παύει να είναι μια data sim, άλλο αν δεν προβλέπονται κάπου τα sms σαν δυνατότητα..

O νόμος λέει ότι οι πάροχοι είναι υποχρεωμένοι να παρέχουν πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο τους σε υππ που έχουν άδεια.. 
Αλλά από εκεί και πέρα, το ότι τα συστήματα επαλήθευσης εγγραφής είναι τρύπια, δεν βλέπω να το ψάχνει κανείς.. Τώρα λένε ότι θα κάνουν τις υππ αυτές να ζητάνε κάρτα τραπέζης για να γίνει η ενεργοποίηση-εγγραφή.. Για να δούμε..

----------


## DoSMaN

> Φραγή υππ μιλάμε 5ψήφιων.. Τι εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες λες; Ελπίζω να μην αναφέρεσαι σε φραγή κλήσεων..  
> Η εννοείς φραγή γενικά για μηνύματα;  
> Επίσης πρόσεξε με αυτές τις υπηρεσίες, γιατί και εγώ που τις δοκίμαζα παλιά, ενώ έγραφαν ότι δεν είχαν χρέωση, τελικά με χρέωσαν, μετά που ζήτησα αποχρέωση γιατί ήταν δωρεάν, μου ζήτησαν printscreen να δουν το δωρεάν που έγραφε για να κάνουν την αποχρέωση.. Τέλος με ευχαρίστησαν που το παρατήρησα και τους ενημέρωσα.. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Εννοούσα εισερχόμενα/εξερχόμενα SMS. Δεν το διευκρίνισα sorry.
Η SIM του booster δεν έχει βγει ποτέ από το μηχάνημα πάντως για να πεις ότι κάτι θα έγινε με κινητό.
Η SIM της Vodafone για τα data επίσης δεν έχει βγει καν από την τριπλέτα που μου είχαν δώσει πριν 9 χρόνια όταν έβαλα πρώτη φορά το Napster που το έδινε τότε δωρεάν για πάντα...

Τέσπα.. μέχρι στιγμής θεωρώ ότι δεν είχα πρόβλημα, αλλά έβαλα τις φραγές γιατί ποτέ δε ξέρεις τι μπορεί να συμβει...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εννοούσα εισερχόμενα/εξερχόμενα SMS. Δεν το διευκρίνισα sorry.
> Η SIM του booster δεν έχει βγει ποτέ από το μηχάνημα πάντως για να πεις ότι κάτι θα έγινε με κινητό.
> Η SIM της Vodafone για τα data επίσης δεν έχει βγει καν από την τριπλέτα που μου είχαν δώσει πριν 9 χρόνια όταν έβαλα πρώτη φορά το Napster που το έδινε τότε δωρεάν για πάντα...
> 
> Τέσπα.. μέχρι στιγμής θεωρώ ότι δεν είχα πρόβλημα, αλλά έβαλα τις φραγές γιατί ποτέ δε ξέρεις τι μπορεί να συμβει...


Με φραγή απλά στα in/out sms δεν ξέρω αν καλύπτεσαι πλήρως.. :Thinking:  Θέλει φραγή για *5ψήφια με χρέωση (υππ)*.. 
Στην περίπτωση του μπούστερ, προφανώς και είναι γκάφα αυτό που κάνουν.. Μάλλον δεν ξέρουν ότι είναι σε μπούστερ η sim Η ρίχνουν άδεια να πιάσουν γεμάτα, το είπαμε.. 
Η άλλη data sim που λες δεν έχει να λέει αν έχει βγει η όχι από τη συσκευή.. Δεν παίζει ρόλο αυτό.. Η χρέωση-στραβή γίνεται με πλοήγηση στο ίντερνετ μέσω των δεδομένων κινητής της κάρτας αυτής.. 
Τέλος πολύ καλά έκανες με τη φραγή.. Εγώ είχα περιστατικά στο παρελθόν & πρόσφατα.. Αλλά πλέον βάζω *πάντα* προληπτικά φραγή.. Better safe than sorry..  :Wink:  Από εκεί και πέρα πάλι μου ήρθαν τέτοια sms αλλά όπως μου είπε ο πάροχος είναι απλά ενημερωτικά-δωρεάν και δεν σε χρεώνουν επειδή έχεις τη φραγή.. Τώρα αν δεν θες να τα λαμβάνεις καθόλου αυτά τα μηνύματα, μου πρότειναν κ εγγραφή στο *Μητρώο 11*.. 
Υ.γ τι θυμήθηκες τώρα με το ναπστερ..

----------


## dimyok

Καντε φραγή στα 5ψήφια με χρέωση στο νουμερο της sim του booster ολοι αμεσως γιατι αυτο ειναι τεραστιο κενο ασφαλειας μη πω τιποτα αλλο . Η SIM του booster δεν έχει βγει ποτέ από το μηχάνημα και αναρωτιεμαι  τι ρολο εχουν τα εισερχόμενα/εξερχόμενα SMS . 
Τα gb που σου απομενουν τα μετρανε απο το mobile bonding σωστα ; Μη μας πουν καμια εξυπναδα οτι εχει να κανει με ενημερωτικες υπηρεσιες και αλλες μπουρδες . Και ειμαι εγγεγραμμενος που λενε στο Μητρώο 11 αλλη φαρσα αυτη

----------


## Άρης13

> Το έκανα εγώ μόλις από το online από τη σελίδα του My Account αφού στην εφαρμογή δεν υπάρχει ούτε δείγμα...
> Είχε επιλογή για όλες τις εισερχόμενες που είναι με χρέωση και από κάτω είχε επιλογή για να επιλέξω εγώ για εξερχόμενες...
> Το έβαλα αρχικά για τις εισερχόμενες και τώρα δε με αφήνει για εξερχόμενες καθώς λέει έχω επιλέξει ήδη μια υπηρεσία και πρέπει να περιμένω ενεργοποίηση...
> 
> Πάντως δεν έχει βγει ο νέος λογαριασμός για να δω τι παίζει...
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην παίξει τίποτα γιατί αλλιώς θα έχουμε άλλα παιχνίδια...!!!


Που ακριβως στη σελιδα μπλοκαρες τα sms;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Που ακριβως στη σελιδα μπλοκαρες τα sms;


Αν μπορέσω να κάνω είσοδο ποτέ, θα δω το Link και θα το ποστάρω εδώ...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αν μπορέσω να κάνω είσοδο ποτέ, θα δω το Link και θα το ποστάρω εδώ...


Dns ίσως; Μου ανοίγει κανονικά..  :Thinking:

----------


## newbye

Η φραγή γίνεται στο "Δες επιπλέον υπηρεσίες" ----> "Υπηρεσίες Προστασίας".

----------


## psyxakias

> Που ακριβως στη σελιδα μπλοκαρες τα sms;


My Cosmote (website) > Είσοδος > Οι συνδέσεις μου > Κινητή > 697xxxxxxx > Ενεργές υπηρεσίες > Αν δεν εμφανίζεται εδώ, πάτα "Δες επιπλέον υπηρεσίες" > Υπηρεσίες Προστασίας > ΦΡΑΓΗ ΧΡΕΩΣΙΜΩΝ 5ΨΗΦΙΩΝ ΑΡΙΘΜΩΝ ΥΠΠ

- - - Updated - - -




> Η φραγή γίνεται στο "Δες επιπλέον υπηρεσίες" ----> "Υπηρεσίες Προστασίας".


Ωπ με πρόλαβες.  :One thumb up:

----------


## DoSMaN

> Dns ίσως; Μου ανοίγει κανονικά..


Πιθανόν οι dns του cloudflare να έχουν βαρέσει τίποτα...
Η απάντηση δόθηκε ωστόσο...  :Very Happy:

----------


## newbye

> Ωπ με πρόλαβες.


 :Razz:   :One thumb up:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πιθανόν οι dns του cloudflare να έχουν βαρέσει τίποτα...
> Η απάντηση δόθηκε ωστόσο...


Με cloudflare είμαι.. Όλα οκ..  :Thinking:

----------


## newbye

AdGuard drops bandwidth costs while providing a faster service by using Cloudflare  :Whistle:

----------


## puntomania



----------


## GregoirX23

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 210782


Αδερφέ.. Σβήσε το νούμερο σου πίσω από το pop-up.. :Wink:  
Αν είναι του μπούστερ βέβαια δεν μπορεί να σε πάρει κανείς έτσι κ αλλιώς.. :Whistle:  
Μόνο εγώ θα τα προσέχω αυτά να τα λέω..  :Razz:  
Μπράβο πάντως που έβαλες τη φωτό..  :One thumb up:

----------


## Άρης13

Όλα καλά, το βρήκα και το μπλόκαρα! Ευχαριστώ

----------


## maxmelax

ρε παιδιά κάτι κάνω λάθος? έχω 50 mbps και πιάνο 48 mbps αλλά όταν κάνω bonding maximum είναι 65-70 mbps δεν πάει 100mbps μόνο bonding χωρίς DSL πιάνο πάλι 45-50 mbps www.speedtest.net/result/8973681095.png

----------


## psyxakias

Πιθανόν η κάλυψη 4G που έχεις στο σημείο του router να μην ξεπερνάει τα 15-20 Mbps down και 3-4 Mbps up. Δοκίμασε να κλείσεις την VDSL να δεις πόσο βγάζει μόνο του το 4G.

----------


## dimyok

Μετα την "εξυπνη" αναβαθμιση λογισμικου οπως με πληροφορησαν απο το 13888  για τη τοπικη κεραια  πρεπει να εχεις 50+ ποιοτητα σηματος excellent δηλαδη χεστα δε θα δεις ποτε ταχυτητες πανω απο 20 αμα μενεις χαμηλα + πιτα κεντρο . Αλλα ψηλα σε κεραια χμμ προς αρχανες μου γκαζωσε μαζι με το vdsl πανω απο 100 mbps απλα για να με τσατισει εκει που νομιζα οτι ειναι χαλασμενο το μηχανημα ... Οποτε ειναι θεμα κεραιας οτι μπουρδα και να μας λενε απο την υποστηριξη .Βεβαια κλασικα επιμενει να σου τρωει στο συγχρονισμο της γραμμης .Οπως και τα περιεργα services επιμενουν να τρεχουν και να μη κλεινουν

----------


## maxmelax

https://prnt.sc/qryh2i by the way exw excellent

- - - Updated - - -

μόνο το 4G. 45-50 mbps

----------


## macro

Για ποια περιεργα services μιλας ακριβως?

----------


## emskan

> Μετα την "εξυπνη" αναβαθμιση λογισμικου οπως με πληροφορησαν απο το 13888  για τη τοπικη κεραια  πρεπει να εχεις 50+ ποιοτητα σηματος excellent δηλαδη χεστα δε θα δεις ποτε ταχυτητες πανω απο 20 αμα μενεις χαμηλα + πιτα κεντρο . Αλλα ψηλα σε κεραια χμμ προς αρχανες μου γκαζωσε μαζι με το vdsl πανω απο 100 mbps απλα για να με τσατισει εκει που νομιζα οτι ειναι χαλασμενο το μηχανημα ... Οποτε ειναι θεμα κεραιας οτι μπουρδα και να μας λενε απο την υποστηριξη .Βεβαια κλασικα επιμενει να σου τρωει στο συγχρονισμο της γραμμης .Οπως και τα περιεργα services επιμενουν να τρεχουν και να μη κλεινουν


Αυτό με τις κεραίες παίζει όντως (ότι δηλαδή έκαναν κάποια αναβάθμιση), όπως επίσης παίζει και η ασχετοσυνη των τηλεφωνητων/τριών του 13888. 
Εντάξει..., άνθρωποι είναι, χαμηλού μεροκάματου, με άθλιες συνθήκες εργασίας κλπ... Αλλά ρε παιδί μου, αυτό το μαγνητόφωνο ώρες ώρες δεν αντέχεται! (Δεν τα βαζω με αυτούς, αλλά με την κ@λ@εταιρεια που αναγκαστικά "παντρευόμαστε".)

Λίγο πριν τα Χριστούγεννα, το σήμα άρχισε να αυξομειώνεται περίεργα. Όσο αυξανόταν η ισχύς του τόσο έπεφτε η ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης! Πριν λίγες μέρες σταθεροποιήθηκε και την τελευταία εβδομάδα έχει αυξηθεί σε σχέση με πριν (από 28-30 σε 39-44). Η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης παραμένει σχεδόν η ίδια με πριν όσο αφορά το download ενώ το upload έχει ανέβει σε 7+mbps. Μιλάω πάντα για μόνο το 4G.

Από ότι καταλαβαίνω και από την μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία μου, η υπόθεση speedbooster είναι κάτι σαν.... ότι κάτσει!!!

----------


## Άρης13

Εγω το εχω σταθερα μονο το 4G με 2 γραμμες σημα και ειμαι μονιμα πανω απο 50mbit στα speedtests. Τωρα που εχω πιασει τα 100GB ειμαι σταθερα στα 15-17mbit με 5 upload.

----------


## emskan

> Εγω το εχω σταθερα μονο το 4G με 2 γραμμες σημα και ειμαι μονιμα πανω απο 50mbit στα speedtests. Τωρα που εχω πιασει τα 100GB ειμαι σταθερα στα 15-17mbit με 5 upload.


Έτσι ήμουν απ' την αρχή, σταθερα, μέχρι λίγο πριν τα Χριστούγεννα, με την διαφορά ότι είχα 1 γραμμή σήμα και γύρω στα 40+ mbps. Μετά τα 100gb γύρω στα 15-16mbps (αυτό ισχύει και τώρα).

Σήμερα πάλι με δύο γραμμές σήμα και με υπόλοιπο GB δεν πάει πάνω από 20mbps με τίποτα.

----------


## spyros_kalpakis

Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν γνωρίζετε, αν μπορώ να βάλω άλλη κάρτα σιμ από άλλη εταιρεία στο ρουτερ.

----------


## Marios K.

Έχω το firmware V100R019C00SPC002. Ξέρετε αν είναι το τελευταίο;

----------


## nikolaos91

ναι ειναι το τελευταιο

----------


## newbye

> Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν γνωρίζετε, αν μπορώ να βάλω άλλη κάρτα σιμ από άλλη εταιρεία στο ρουτερ.


μόνο με τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις, απευθείας δεν πρόκειται να παίξει.

----------


## gidi

Ξέρετε από πού μπορώ να κατεβάσω το τελευταίο FW; Αν δεν το έχω ήδη, να την κάνω την αναβάθμιση ή όχι; Σε εμένα με το 4G μόνο του σε σημείο με πολύ καλό σήμα (3 μπάρες - 49) δεν πιάνει πάνω από 20 down (όσο έχω GB από την κατοστάρα). Up είναι σταθερά στα 5+ -και αυτό εμένα προσωπικά μου αρκεί αλλά θα ήθελα να δω παραπάνω στο κατέβασμα.

----------


## Razzeu

> Και εμενα 10 mbps αλλα χ@στηκα τι να το κανω download θελω  ... Κοιτα μη το χρεωνουν με το κιλο γιατι εχουμε και ογκοχρεωση . Σε αλλους που το ζητανε για streaming δε δινουν


Καλησπέρα, ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι εννοείς με την ογκοχρεωση. Δεν είναι απεριόριστο μετά τα 100GB;

Edit: Συγνώμη, μόλις είδα ότι είναι είναι αρκετά "πίσω" η απορία μου, άλλα αυτη η απάντηση ήταν σε κάποιον που είπε "Για κάποιο λόγο το speedbooster μου δίνει 30 mbps upload!!"

----------


## jkoukos

Υπάρχει και το FAQ για σχετικές πληροφορίες.



> - Έχω περιορισμό στην κατανάλωση δεδομένων μέσω του COSMOTE Home Speed Booster;
> Παρέχονται 100GB/μήνα data κινητής προς χρήση από το COSMOTE Home Speed Booster. Με την εξάντληση των 100GB/μήνα η ταχύτητα κινητής μειώνεται στο μέγιστο 15Mbps downlink.
> 
> - Πώς ενημερώνομαι αν έχω καταναλώσει τα διαθέσιμα GB;
> Στο 80% της κατανάλωσης των διαθέσιμων GB, θα ενημερωθείς με SMS στο κινητό επικοινωνίας που έχεις δηλώσει κατά την αίτηση. Αντίστοιχα, στο 100% της κατανάλωσης, θα λάβεις νέο SMS, με τις διαθέσιμες επιλογές.
> 
> - Τι συμβαίνει αν καταναλώσω τα διαθέσιμα GB του COSMOTE Home Speed Booster;
> H ταχύτητα κινητής μειώνεται στο μέγιστο 15Mbps downlink.


Ουσιαστικά είναι απεριόριστο, αλλά με περιορισμό στην μέγιστη ταχύτητα σύνδεσης όταν πιάσεις τον συγκεκριμένο όγκο δεδομένων.

----------


## Razzeu

Καλησπέρα και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου να απαντήσεις στη ερώτηση μου! 

Ναι, και εγώ αυτά ξέρω, απλά αναφέρθηκαν σε upload και ογκοχρεωση και εκεί είναι που προβληματιστηκα γιατι χρησιμοποιώ το Speed Booster για streaming και όταν ρώτησα τον ΟΤΕ πριν το βάλω μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει ΚΑΜΙΑ χρεωση παραπανω, μονο αν βαλω καποιο extra πακετο!

----------


## dimyok

Στα 100 gb εμενα παλια μου μετρουσαν τα download . Μεχρι που αλλαξαν πολιτικη και μετρανε ΟΛΟ το traffic . Αυτο σημαινει οτι αμα ξεχασεις κατι πχ κανα seed στο background στα χει φαει σε μια νυχτα . Χωρις data δεν εχω παραπονο - εμενα τα κολλήματα γινονται στις μεταβασεις καθε 20 του μηνα που ειναι να τα βάλουν το "ξεχνανε" .

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ τον πρώτο μήνα έφαγα τα 100GB στις 15 μέρες, χωρίς καθόλου κατεβάσματα. Τον 2ο μήνα έχω φάει 40GB και είμαι στη μέση του μήνα ακόμα, οπότε παίζει και να μην τα ξεπεράσω αν και δεν με απασχολεί. Ιδανικά θα ήθελα να είχε όριο 300GB λόγω ότι όλοι λίγο-πολύ παίζουν με YouTube/streaming.

Η διαφορά αυτό το μήνα είναι ότι εξαίρεσα από το bonding τα εξής: α) Netflix (για όλες τις συσκευές), β) τηλεοράσεις (ουσιαστικά για το YouTube, αφού το Netflix είναι ήδη εκτός bonding), γ) 2 κάμερες (που κάνουν διαρκώς upload σε online dvr).

----------


## DoSMaN

Η Cosmote πάντως ανακοίνωσε διπλασιασμό πάλι σε κάποια πακέτα τις με κάποιες περιπτώσεις να φτάνουν και τα 100GB (στα L προγράμματα).
Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα κάνει τίποτα και για το Booster (αν και ίσως να αγνοεί την ύπαρξή του...)

----------


## puntomania

> 2 κάμερες (που κάνουν διαρκώς upload σε online dvr).


δηλαδή? τι ειδους υπηρεσία ειναι αυτή?

----------


## psyxakias

> δηλαδή? τι ειδους υπηρεσία ειναι αυτή?


Κάποιοι κατασκευαστές καμερών παρέχουν δυνατότητα καταγραφής σε online cloud/dvr, άμα θες να κρατάς επιπλέον αντίγραφο με ή χωρίς local.

----------


## tomkar1808

> Εγώ τον πρώτο μήνα έφαγα τα 100GB στις 15 μέρες, χωρίς καθόλου κατεβάσματα. Τον 2ο μήνα έχω φάει 40GB και είμαι στη μέση του μήνα ακόμα, οπότε παίζει και να μην τα ξεπεράσω αν και δεν με απασχολεί. Ιδανικά θα ήθελα να είχε όριο 300GB λόγω ότι όλοι λίγο-πολύ παίζουν με YouTube/streaming.
> 
> Η διαφορά αυτό το μήνα είναι ότι εξαίρεσα από το bonding τα εξής: α) Netflix (για όλες τις συσκευές), β) τηλεοράσεις (ουσιαστικά για το YouTube, αφού το Netflix είναι ήδη εκτός bonding), γ) 2 κάμερες (που κάνουν διαρκώς upload σε online dvr).


Για ποιο λόγο εξαίρεσες Netflix & YouTube; 
Να υποθέσω ότι στην ουσία εξαίρεσες το dsl και τα βλέπεις αποκλειστικά με 4g, έτσι;

----------


## macro

Μπορω να περασω και να διαχωρισω συγκεκριμενα ports π.χ. browsing (80, 443) απο το adsl ή το mobile αντιστοιχα. Δε θελω ip's αλλα ports.

----------


## psyxakias

> Για ποιο λόγο εξαίρεσες Netflix & YouTube; 
> Να υποθέσω ότι στην ουσία εξαίρεσες το dsl και τα βλέπεις αποκλειστικά με 4g, έτσι;


Εξαίρεσα NetFlix/Youtube από το bonding, για να παίζουν με ADSL. Η dsl μου "αποδίδει" γύρω στα 10-11 Mbps οπότε "αντέχει" Netflix/Youtube σε HD χωρίς booster, οπότε είπα να εξοικονομήσω κανά GB έτσι. Αν δω οτι μπουκώνει θα το ξαναβάλω.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Εγώ έχω ένα Speed booster το οποίο στο σαλόνι με 2/3 γραμμές Signal θα μου δώσει 80 Mbps download (με ή και χωρίς δεδομένα, δεν κλειδώνει δηλαδη στα 15 που λένε οταν τελειωσουν τα ΜΒ) και 5.6 Upload. Στο δωμάτιο που έχω το PC έχω 3/3 Signal και με το ζόρι πιάνω 10 Mbps (χαμηλότερα και από την DSL που είναι στα 12) και 5.6 Upload. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί γίνεται αυτό;

Έλεγα να πάρω 15 μέτρα καλώδιο και να το βάλω στο σαλόνι και να φέρω το ethernet έτσι αφού με τα powerline που έχω χάνω κάπου στα 20-30 Mbps (αναλόγως) και επίσης μπαγκάρουν και τρώω network lag, πέφτει το download στα 2 mbps κλπ.

Παραγγειλα αυτο: 

Ειναι κομπλέ; https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10159357/Me...F-MRCS121.html

----------


## griniaris

> Έλεγα να πάρω 15 μέτρα καλώδιο και να το βάλω στο σαλόνι και να φέρω το ethernet έτσι αφού με τα powerline που έχω χάνω κάπου στα 20-30 Mbps (αναλόγως) και επίσης μπαγκάρουν και τρώω network lag, πέφτει το download στα 2 mbps κλπ.
> 
> Παραγγειλα αυτο: 
> 
> Ειναι κομπλέ; https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10159357/Me...F-MRCS121.html


Αν το εχεις "χυμα" κατω στο πατωμα ειναι μια χαρα. 

Αν ομως θελεις να το περασεις τοιχο-τοιχο και να κανει και γωνιες.... τοτε δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο. 
Το CAT6 δεν ειναι ευλιγιστο και ενδεχεται να το καταστρεψεις στις γωνιες.  Οποτε δωσε feedback αφου το τοποθετησεις να ξερουμε οτι ολα πηγαν καλα. 

Ενα απλο Cat5e μια χαρα θα ηταν για την δουλεια σου και ειναι αρκετα ευλυγιστο.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Αν το εχεις "χυμα" κατω στο πατωμα ειναι μια χαρα. 
> 
> Αν ομως θελεις να το περασεις τοιχο-τοιχο και να κανει και γωνιες.... τοτε δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο. 
> Το CAT6 δεν ειναι ευλιγιστο και ενδεχεται να το καταστρεψεις στις γωνιες.  Οποτε δωσε feedback αφου το τοποθετησεις να ξερουμε οτι ολα πηγαν καλα. 
> 
> Ενα απλο Cat5e μια χαρα θα ηταν για την δουλεια σου και ειναι αρκετα ευλυγιστο.


Έχω ένα Sharkoon S/FTP Cat 6 νομίζω που είναι αρκετά δύσκαμπτο και νόμιζα ότι έφταιγε το ότι ήταν S/FTP, είναι λόγω της κατηγορίας οπότε; Όχι οχι δε θα πάει τοίχο τοίχο, χύμα από το σαλόνι στο δωμάτιο θα έρχεται κάτω από τα χαλιά .

----------


## pier88

Έχω πάλι το γνωστό πρόβλημα με το bonding server,εσείς όλα καλά;

----------


## newbye

Στο δικό μου βλέπω να δουλεύει πιο αυστηρά με την DSL. Χωρίς την DSL το LTE δεν γίνεται UP και όταν με την DSL θα γίνει UP θα κρατήσει μερικές ώρες δίχως την DSL... παλιότερα κρατούσε μέρες. Σε εσάς χωρίς την DSL γίνεται το LTE tunnel *UP*;

----------


## puntomania

> Στο δικό μου βλέπω να δουλεύει πιο αυστηρά με την DSL. Χωρίς την DSL το LTE δεν γίνεται UP και όταν με την DSL θα γίνει UP θα κρατήσει μερικές ώρες δίχως την DSL... παλιότερα κρατούσε μέρες. Σε εσάς χωρίς την DSL γίνεται το LTE tunnel *UP*;


μόνιμα χωρίς την dsl το έχω....

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Εσάς σας κλειδώνει στα 15 Mbps?

----------


## puntomania

> Εσάς σας κλειδώνει στα 15 Mbps?


μετά τα 100gb ναι...

----------


## newbye

> μόνιμα χωρίς την dsl το έχω....


Το LTE tunnel στο Interface Status τι σου δείχνει up ή down;

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> μετά τα 100gb ναι...


Α οκ thnx

----------


## puntomania

> Το LTE tunnel στο Interface Status τι σου δείχνει up ή down;


αμα έδειχνε down δεν θα έδινε ιντερνετ!!!

----------


## gidi

Καλημέρα σας,

Έχω το booster μέσω 4G στο σαλόνι και πάνω του ένα Asus AC52 που εκτελεί χρέη router. Το Huawei δεν έχει επάνω του καλώδιο τηλεφωνικό, δουλεύει σκέτο το 4G, ως τώρα χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα. 

Το dsl το περνάω σε ένα απλό speedport σε ένα άλλο δωμάτιο του σπιτιού όπου έχω τηλεφωνική πρίζα σε καλό σημείο. Δεν το χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου για internet.

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι δεν δουλεύει με τίποτε το voip για τηλεφωνία. Το λαμπάκι telephony είναι σβηστό, ενώ έχω σωστή συνδεσμολογία στα καλώδια. Γνωρίζει κανείς τι φταίει; Έχει να κάνει με το μαϊμούδιασμα που έχω κάνει με το 4G που δουλέυει μόνο του; Υπάρχει κάποια πρόταση; Τι μπορώ να ελέγξω; 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## griniaris

> Καλημέρα σας,
> 
> Έχω το booster μέσω 4G στο σαλόνι και πάνω του ένα Asus AC52 που εκτελεί χρέη router. Το Huawei δεν έχει επάνω του καλώδιο τηλεφωνικό, δουλεύει σκέτο το 4G, ως τώρα χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα. 
> 
> Το dsl το περνάω σε ένα απλό speedport σε ένα άλλο δωμάτιο του σπιτιού όπου έχω τηλεφωνική πρίζα σε καλό σημείο. Δεν το χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου για internet.
> 
> Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι δεν δουλεύει με τίποτε το voip για τηλεφωνία. Το λαμπάκι telephony είναι σβηστό, ενώ έχω σωστή συνδεσμολογία στα καλώδια. Γνωρίζει κανείς τι φταίει; Έχει να κάνει με το μαϊμούδιασμα που έχω κάνει με το 4G που δουλέυει μόνο του; Υπάρχει κάποια πρόταση; Τι μπορώ να ελέγξω; 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Η τηλεφωνια στο Speedport εννοεις?  

Αν ναι τοτε θα του κανεις RESET απο το κουμπακι πισω. θα το αφησεις ΕΚΤΟΣ ρευματος και τηλεφωνου κανα 20λεπτο.
Μετα θα το βαλεις στο ρευμα και στην γραμμη σου. θα περιμενεις 4-5 λεπτα να συγχρονισει και το πολυ μεσα σε σε 30 λεπτα θα εχει τραβηξει τα στοιχεια της τηλεφωνιας.

Οτι αλλο θελεις μπορεις να απευθυνθεις στο ΣΩΣΤΟ ΝΗΜΑ για το speedport . ειτε το απλο ειτε το PLUS αναλογως πιο εχεις.

----------


## gidi

Σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. Πρόκειται για το speedport plus. Θα κάνω ό,τι μου πρότεινες και θα ενημερώσω εδώ. Δεν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο η μαϊμουδιά που έχω κάνεις με το booster να υποθέσω;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. Πρόκειται για το speedport plus. Θα κάνω ό,τι μου πρότεινες και θα ενημερώσω εδώ. Δεν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο η μαϊμουδιά που έχω κάνεις με το booster να υποθέσω;


Μήπως έχεις την τηλεφωνία να παίζει μέσω της κινητής στο booster και δεν μπορούν να συνδεθούν κ τα 2 ταυτόχρονα; Η μήπως παίζει κάτι ανάλογο.. 
Για δοκίμασε να κλείσεις το booster από περιέργεια να δεις, θα παίξει η τηλεφωνία στο Plus; 
Ειδάλλως ότι σου είπαν πάνω..

----------


## newbye

> αμα έδειχνε down δεν θα έδινε ιντερνετ!!!


Ήθελα αυτή την επαλήθευση. Σε όλο τον κόσμο είναι Up χωρίς την DSL εκτός από μένα που είναι Down  :Thinking: . Δεν μπορώ να το δηλώσω και βλάβη... γιατί έτσι πρέπει να δουλεύει  :Laughing:

----------


## dimyok

Εσυ πρεπει να το χεις @μισει με τα προφιλ και τις ρυθμισεις ....Δεν άλλαζες καρτες και apn ;

----------


## puntomania

> Ήθελα αυτή την επαλήθευση. Σε όλο τον κόσμο είναι Up χωρίς την DSL εκτός από μένα που είναι Down . Δεν μπορώ να το δηλώσω και βλάβη... γιατί έτσι πρέπει να δουλεύει


κάντο μια επαναφορά.... τώρα άμα το έχεις τερματίσει σε streaming μπορεί και να υπάρχει και καμιά black list. εγώ πχ το youtube το έχω μόνιμα να πηγαίνει απ την dsl.... και γενικά τα έχω μοιρασμένα τα πράγματα...

----------


## gidi

> Μήπως έχεις την τηλεφωνία να παίζει μέσω της κινητής στο booster και δεν μπορούν να συνδεθούν κ τα 2 ταυτόχρονα; Η μήπως παίζει κάτι ανάλογο.. 
> Για δοκίμασε να κλείσεις το booster από περιέργεια να δεις, θα παίξει η τηλεφωνία στο Plus; 
> Ειδάλλως ότι σου είπαν πάνω..


Δοκίμασα το reset που πρότεινε ο φίλος παραπάνω, αλλά δε δούλεψε. Επίσης δοκίμασα να κλείσω το booster και να κάνω ένα reboot στο speedport plus αλλά και πάλι τίποτε. Καμία άλλη ιδέα; Να ζητήσω support από κοσμοτε;

----------


## puntomania

> Δοκίμασα το reset που πρότεινε ο φίλος παραπάνω, αλλά δε δούλεψε. Επίσης δοκίμασα να κλείσω το booster και να κάνω ένα reboot στο speedport plus αλλά και πάλι τίποτε. Καμία άλλη ιδέα; Να ζητήσω support από κοσμοτε;


έχεις σίγουρα voip τηλεφωνία? ζήτα να σου στείλουν τον κωδικό της τηλεφωνίας να το περάσεις μάνουαλ

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Παιδιά επειδή θα τρελαθώ αν κάποιος γνωρίζει ας δώσει τα φώτα του. Έχω το Speedbooster από αρχές Οκτώβρη. Όσο και αν έχω προσπαθήσει δε μπορώ να το κάνω να παίξει σωστά στο δωμάτιο που έχω το PC μου. 

Στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο μάλιστα έχω το μέγιστο δυνατό σημα, δηλαδή 3/3 γραμμές και οι ταχύτητες μου είναι 9-10 Mbps Down και 5-5.5 Up. Στο σαλόνι από την άλλη έχω δει έως και 79.2 Down και 5.5 Up με 2/3 σημα. 

Να σημειώσω ότι για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπαίνει ο περιορισμός όταν τελειώσουν τα 100GB πράγμα που δε με ενοχλεί σε καμία περίπτωση. 

Προσπαθώ να κάνω stream στο Twitch αλλά που και που έχω FPS drops λόγω της σύνδεσης (κάπου κάπου από τα 3000 πέφτει στα 1000 για δευτερόλεπτα (παράδειγμα) και ξανά ανεβαίνει.

----------


## GregoirX23

> έχεις σίγουρα voip τηλεφωνία? ζήτα να σου στείλουν τον κωδικό της τηλεφωνίας να το περάσεις μάνουαλ


Λες να του έχουν msan; Στο booster άραγε του άναβε το telephony;  :Thinking:  
Πάντως αυτό με τον κωδικό θα έλεγα και εγώ.. Που να τους λες τώρα για διαφορετικά ρούτερ και remote support..  
Ας ζητήσει κωδικό & μετά να σώσει και το config backup, οπότε σε περίπτωση reset να το περάσει και να μην έχει θέμα ξανά.. Αφού δεν τα τραβάει μόνο του..

----------


## newbye

> Εσυ πρεπει να το χεις @μισει με τα προφιλ και τις ρυθμισεις ....Δεν άλλαζες καρτες και apn ;


Έλα βρε, τι σχέση να έχει αυτό, αφού η sim δεν περνούσε από το bonding, δεν κάναμε και καμιά χακιά  :Laughing: , ήμασταν απολύτως νόμιμοι.




> κάντο μια επαναφορά.... τώρα άμα το έχεις τερματίσει σε streaming μπορεί και να υπάρχει και καμιά black list. εγώ πχ το youtube το έχω μόνιμα να πηγαίνει απ την dsl.... και γενικά τα έχω μοιρασμένα τα πράγματα...


Είμαι γύρω στα 250GB (4G) το πολύ, κάθε μήνα. Youtube με τα 3mbps της ADSL είναι μόνο για 480p  :Whistle: . Μόνο η κανονική sim με τα απεριόριστα δούλεψε σκέτη. Η sim του booster από την αρχή (αρχές του 2018) μόνη της δεν δούλεψε ποτέ. Επίσης με την sim του κινητού δούλευε και το VOIP μέσω 4G, με την υβριδική sim ποτέ. Απλά δοκιμάζω κατά περιόδους μπας και το ανοίξουν για να έχω καλύτερο Ping. Βρήκα μόνο, ότι αν κλείσω το internet του adsl από τις ρυθμίσεις θα παίρνω από το 4G για κάποιες ώρες, μέχρι να γίνει το LTE down! Στη συνέχεια πρέπει να ανοίξω το adsl για να γίνει το LTE Up κ.ο.κ. Παλιότερα που το δοκίμαζα αυτό κρατούσε μέρες, πλέον κρατάει ώρες... άρα κάτι μαγείρεψαν!

----------


## gidi

> Λες να του έχουν msan; Στο booster άραγε του άναβε το telephony;  
> Πάντως αυτό με τον κωδικό θα έλεγα και εγώ.. Που να τους λες τώρα για διαφορετικά ρούτερ και remote support..  
> Ας ζητήσει κωδικό & μετά να σώσει και το config backup, οπότε σε περίπτωση reset να το περάσει και να μην έχει θέμα ξανά.. Αφού δεν τα τραβάει μόνο του..


Το άλλο εξωπραγματικό που διαπίστωσα είναι ότι το speedport ενώ το βλέπω από το COSMOTE app και μπορώ να κάνω reboot, on/off WiFi κτλ δεν απαντάει στο 192.168.1.1 ούτε από WiFi ούτε από Ethernet!!! Όποτε δεν μπορώ να δω τις ρυθμίσεις ούτε να βάλω χερατα τον κωδικό που είπατε. Δεν σπαγγάτο ούτε μετά από reset του speedport. Να φωνάξω ψυχίατρο να με τσεκάρει;

----------


## puntomania

> Το άλλο εξωπραγματικό που διαπίστωσα είναι ότι το speedport ενώ το βλέπω από το COSMOTE app και μπορώ να κάνω reboot, on/off WiFi κτλ δεν απαντάει στο 192.168.1.1 ούτε από WiFi ούτε από Ethernet!!! Όποτε δεν μπορώ να δω τις ρυθμίσεις ούτε να βάλω χερατα τον κωδικό που είπατε. Δεν σπαγγάτο ούτε μετά από reset του speedport. Να φωνάξω ψυχίατρο να με τσεκάρει;


το άλλο ρούτερ...σε τι subnet το έχεις?

άμα κάνεις επαναφορά σε εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις το speedport... συνδεθείς στο wifi του και πάρεις ίντερνετ... θα πρέπει να μπορείς να μπεις και στο μενού του. στην ether οχι στην 4 εεεε!!!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Έλα βρε, τι σχέση να έχει αυτό, αφού η sim δεν περνούσε από το bonding, δεν κάναμε και καμιά χακιά , ήμασταν απολύτως νόμιμοι.
> 
> 
> 
> Είμαι γύρω στα 250GB (4G) το πολύ, κάθε μήνα. Youtube με τα 3mbps της ADSL είναι μόνο για 480p . Μόνο η κανονική sim με τα απεριόριστα δούλεψε σκέτη. Η sim του booster από την αρχή (αρχές του 2018) μόνη της δεν δούλεψε ποτέ. Επίσης με την sim του κινητού δούλευε και το VOIP μέσω 4G, με την υβριδική sim ποτέ. Απλά δοκιμάζω κατά περιόδους μπας και το ανοίξουν για να έχω καλύτερο Ping. Βρήκα μόνο, ότι αν κλείσω το internet του adsl από τις ρυθμίσεις θα παίρνω από το 4G για κάποιες ώρες, μέχρι να γίνει το LTE down! Στη συνέχεια πρέπει να ανοίξω το adsl για να γίνει το LTE Up κ.ο.κ. Παλιότερα που το δοκίμαζα αυτό κρατούσε μέρες, πλέον κρατάει ώρες... άρα κάτι μαγείρεψαν!


250/31=~8g την ημέρα; καλά τα λέω; Μα τι κάνεις;  :Razz:  
Btw κάποιοι εδώ μέσα στο φόρουμ θεωρούν overkill τα 3g την ημέρα.. Go figure..  :Whistle:  
Πάντως απ'ότι λένε άλλοι εδώ δεν έχουν το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεις.. Μήπως είσαι άτυχος και είναι μόνο η κεραία σου;

- - - Updated - - -




> Το άλλο εξωπραγματικό που διαπίστωσα είναι ότι το speedport ενώ το βλέπω από το COSMOTE app και μπορώ να κάνω reboot, on/off WiFi κτλ δεν απαντάει στο 192.168.1.1 ούτε από WiFi ούτε από Ethernet!!! Όποτε δεν μπορώ να δω τις ρυθμίσεις ούτε να βάλω χερατα τον κωδικό που είπατε. Δεν σπαγγάτο ούτε μετά από reset του speedport. Να φωνάξω ψυχίατρο να με τσεκάρει;


Μιλάμε το plus είναι μόνο του, σωστά; Αυτά που περιγράφεις είναι πολύ περίεργα.. Δεν έπρεπε να συμβαίνουν.. Οι κωδικοί στο ταμπελάκι παίζουν οκ; Ping κάνεις; Η ούτε αυτό απαντά;

----------


## newbye

> 250/31=~8g την ημέρα; καλά τα λέω; Μα τι κάνεις;  
> Κάποιοι πάντως εδώ μέσα στο φόρουμ θεωρούν overkill τα 3g την ημέρα.. Go figure..  
> Πάντως απ'ότι λένε άλλοι εδώ δεν έχουν το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεις.. Μήπως είσαι άτυχος και είναι μόνο η κεραία σου;


3GB την μέρα overkill...? χε χε, και κάποιοι από αυτούς θα έχουν ίνα 50ρα  :Laughing: . Η αλήθεια είναι, ότι το καλοκαίρι ρώτησα τον τεχνικό της περιοχής μου, και μου είπε ότι το 4G του Βooster δεν δουλεύει σκέτο  :Thinking: . Σε κάποιους βέβαια δεν δουλεύει και καθόλου, οπότε να μην είμαι αχάριστος. Και για το άλλο το θέμα, τουλάχιστον τώρα ξέρω ότι αν δεν έχω VoIP από το DSL (όπως έτυχε μια μέρα να μην συντονίζει καθόλου), καρφώνω μια κανονική SIM Cosmote και σε δυο λεπτά έχω σταθερό, τολάχιστον μέχρι να έρθει ο τεχνικός.

----------


## GregoirX23

> 3GB την μέρα overkill...? χε χε, και κάποιοι από αυτούς θα έχουν ίνα 50ρα . Η αλήθεια είναι, ότι το καλοκαίρι ρώτησα τον τεχνικό της περιοχής μου, και μου είπε ότι το 4G του Βooster δεν δουλεύει σκέτο . Σε κάποιους βέβαια δεν δουλεύει και καθόλου, οπότε να μην είμαι αχάριστος. Και για το άλλο το θέμα, τουλάχιστον τώρα ξέρω ότι αν δεν έχω VoIP από το DSL (όπως έτυχε μια μέρα να μην συντονίζει καθόλου), καρφώνω μια κανονική SIM Cosmote και σε δυο λεπτά έχω σταθερό, τολάχιστον μέχρι να έρθει ο τεχνικός.


Όχι, βασικά, οι κάποιοι από αυτούς είναι abroad με ότι γραμμές κ αν έχουν εκεί, ανά περίπτωση, αλλά anyway, ονόματα δεν λέμε/οικογένειες δεν θίγουμε.. Που λέει και το ρητό..  :Whistle:  
Η δουλειά του booster τώρα σαφώς και είναι να δουλεύει όπως το δίνουν.. Κανονικά με τη γραμμή με τα όλα του.. (Το κατά πόσο παίζει αυτό απροβλημάτιστα τώρα, it's another story...)  
Όπως επίσης πρέπει να δίνει ίντερνετ η κινητή και σε περίπτωση που πέσει η dsl λόγω της όποιας βλάβης.. Το λένε και οι ίδιοι αυτό το τελευταίο.. Πες τώρα ότι κάνει τον έλεγχο για το bonding κατά το boot η όπως αλλιώς & αν το κάνει.. Στη περίπτωση λοιπόν που πέσει η dsl λόγω της όποιας βλάβης, πρέπει είπαμε να δίνει ίντερνετ.. Αν τώρα βαρέσει και μια διακοπή ρεύματος και κάνει πάλι boot το ρούτερ Η το κάνεις rr εσύ για τον όποιο λόγο, όσο έχει βλάβη η dsl, τι δλδ, δεν θα δίνει ίντερνετ; Αυτό δεν στέκει, τα έχουμε ξαναπεί πίσω.. Θα μου πεις δεν θα έχει βλάβη η σταθερή για πάντα, απλά ένα παράδειγμα είναι.. Τώρα αν έχουν αρχίσει να αυστηροποιούν το όλο πλαίσιο, και αρχίζουν να βάζουν όρια για το πόσο θα δουλεύει η κινητή χωρίς τη σταθερή.. Αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα κ δική τους απόφαση... Άλλωστε δεν υπάρχει τυχαία κ το homezone, σχετικό η όχι.. Εμένα πάντως αν έβγαζα τη dsl και δεν μου έδινε στην όποια περίπτωση (π.χ για backup) η κινητή, με rr η χωρίς, θα τους έπαιρνα.. Δεν μιλάω να έχεις συνεχώς τη σταθερή εκτός, για δοκιμή λέω.. Τώρα αν σκέφτονται να το κάνουν να παίζει μόνο με τη σταθερή επάνω, δικαίωμα τους, αλλά θα είναι μεγάλο μείον.. 
Btw τι περίεργα είναι αυτά ( SNR / Attn: 37,7(dB) / 68,5(dB) ) στο προφίλ σου; 68,5 attn; :Thinking:

----------


## newbye

> Όχι, βασικά, οι κάποιοι από αυτούς είναι abroad με ότι γραμμές κ αν έχουν εκεί, ανά περίπτωση, αλλά anyway, ονόματα δεν λέμε/οικογένειες δεν θίγουμε.. Που λέει και το ρητό..  
> Η δουλειά του booster τώρα σαφώς και είναι να δουλεύει όπως το δίνουν.. Κανονικά με τη γραμμή με τα όλα του.. (Το κατά πόσο παίζει αυτό απροβλημάτιστα τώρα, it's another story...)  
> Όπως επίσης πρέπει να δίνει ίντερνετ η κινητή και σε περίπτωση που πέσει η dsl λόγω της όποιας βλάβης.. Το λένε και οι ίδιοι αυτό το τελευταίο.. Πες τώρα ότι κάνει τον έλεγχο για το bonding κατά το boot η όπως αλλιώς & αν το κάνει.. Στη περίπτωση λοιπόν που πέσει η dsl λόγω της όποιας βλάβης, πρέπει είπαμε να δίνει ίντερνετ.. Αν τώρα βαρέσει και μια διακοπή ρεύματος και κάνει πάλι boot το ρούτερ Η το κάνεις rr εσύ για τον όποιο λόγο, όσο έχει βλάβη η dsl, τι δλδ, δεν θα δίνει ίντερνετ; Αυτό δεν στέκει, τα έχουμε ξαναπεί πίσω.. Θα μου πεις δεν θα έχει βλάβη η σταθερή για πάντα, απλά ένα παράδειγμα είναι.. Τώρα αν έχουν αρχίσει να αυστηροποιούν το όλο πλαίσιο, και αρχίζουν να βάζουν όρια για το πόσο θα δουλεύει η κινητή χωρίς τη σταθερή.. Αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα κ δική τους απόφαση... Άλλωστε δεν υπάρχει τυχαία κ το homezone, σχετικό η όχι.. Εμένα πάντως αν έβγαζα τη dsl και δεν μου έδινε στην όποια περίπτωση (π.χ για backup) η κινητή, με rr η χωρίς, θα τους έπαιρνα.. Δεν μιλάω να έχεις συνεχώς τη σταθερή εκτός, για δοκιμή λέω.. Τώρα αν σκέφτονται να το κάνουν να παίζει μόνο με τη σταθερή επάνω, δικαίωμα τους, αλλά θα είναι μεγάλο μείον.. 
> Btw τι περίεργα είναι αυτά ( *SNR / Attn: 37,7(dB) / 68,5(dB)* ) στο προφίλ σου; 68,5 attn;



Αν πέσει το DSL μόνιμα ή βγάλω το καλώδιο, θα έχω Internet από το 4G μόνο στις *ήδη συνδεμένες συσκευές που έχουν πάρει IPs* μέχρι να γίνει το LTE down (έχει και αυτό τις αποσυνδέσεις του τουλάχιστον μια φορά την ημέρα και μετά περιμένει το ok από την dsl). Αν τώρα πέσει και το ρεύμα και κλείσει το booster ή κάνει boot, χωρίς DSL δεν δίνει τίποτα. Σπάνιο βέβαια να είναι πεσμένο το DSL μόνιμα για ώρες. Θα αποσυντονίσει για 1-2 λεπτά και θα ρίξει την γραμμή από τα 3 στα 2mbps για να σταθεροποιηθεί (βλέπεις τα γνήσια στατιστικά της γραμμής και δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν σύντομα  :Laughing: ). Ο ρόλος του DSL είναι πλέον μόνο για το VoIP και για να παίρνει το ok το LTE Tunnel  :Whistle: . Θα ήθελα να βρω και να δοκιμάσω την υβριδική sim σε άλλο κανονικό speedbooster που δεν είναι ISDN  :Twisted Evil:  (μη με φάτε έτσι γράφει από κάτω), γιατί προερχόμαστε από ISDN και έχουμε δύο αριθμούς. Υποψιάζομαι ότι μπορεί να μας έχουν σε διαφορετικό "προφίλ" λόγω του "ISDN". Το θέμα είναι πως να τσιμπήσω ένα τέτοιο booster από την cosmote...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αν πέσει το DSL μόνιμα ή βγάλω το καλώδιο, θα έχω Internet από το 4G μόνο στις *ήδη συνδεμένες συσκευές που έχουν πάρει IPs* μέχρι να γίνει το LTE down (έχει και αυτό τις αποσυνδέσεις του τουλάχιστον μια φορά την ημέρα και μετά περιμένει το ok από την dsl). Αν τώρα πέσει και το ρεύμα και κλείσει το booster ή κάνει boot, χωρίς DSL δεν δίνει τίποτα. Σπάνιο βέβαια να είναι πεσμένο το DSL μόνιμα για ώρες. Θα αποσυντονίσει για 1-2 λεπτά και θα ρίξει την γραμμή από τα 3 στα 2mbps για να σταθεροποιηθεί (βλέπεις τα γνήσια στατιστικά της γραμμής και δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν σύντομα ). Ο ρόλος του DSL είναι πλέον μόνο για το VoIP και για να παίρνει το ok το LTE Tunnel . Θα ήθελα να βρω και να δοκιμάσω την υβριδική sim σε άλλο κανονικό speedbooster που δεν είναι ISDN  (μη με φάτε έτσι γράφει από κάτω), γιατί προερχόμαστε από ISDN και έχουμε δύο αριθμούς. Υποψιάζομαι ότι μπορεί να μας έχουν σε διαφορετικό "προφίλ" λόγω του "ISDN". Το θέμα είναι πως να τσιμπήσω ένα τέτοιο booster από την cosmote...


Αυτό που λες με τις ήδη συνδεδεμένες συσκευές μόνο.. Παθαίνει κόμπλα κ ο dhcp δλδ.. 
Αν και μου έχει τύχει ανάλογα το ρούτερ να μην δίνει ο dhcp ip χωρίς τη παρουσία internet..  
Εγώ πχ έχω ip cam's στο σπίτι, πες ότι κάποιος πάει κ ξηλώσει τη dsl.. Η τύχει να πέσει & το ρεύμα.. Αν κ έχω ups, αλλά πες ότι με τα up/down του ρεύματος τύχει να σκαλώσει το ρούτερ κ να φάει rr.. Κάνουμε ένα υποθετικό σενάριο τώρα.. 
Η κινητή δηλαδή μετά..δεν;; 
Δεν πρέπει να είναι λογικό αυτό που σου κάνει.. Τι να πω.. 
Θα μου πεις αν θες σοβαρή backup λύση κοίτα κάτι άλλο.. Αλλά οι ίδιοι το λένε ότι πρέπει να δίνει κ χωρίς τη dsl.. 
Ποιος ξέρει τι γίνεται.. Η τι σκέφτονται.. 

2 αριθμούς voip έχεις; 
Θα μπορούσαν να τους έχουν δώσει και σε pstn.. Δεν νομίζω να έχει σχέση το isdn.. Εκτός αν παλιά είχες κανονικό isdn με τα όλα του.. Βλέπε netmod.. Και έμεινε το isdn από τότε.. 

Το έχω πει ξανά, το adsl αντέχει σε αποστάσεις... Ω ναι.. 
Έχεις βάλει μόνο τη πληροφορία του attenuation up/down δλδ..  
Μπερδεύτηκα λίγο στην αρχή.. Λέω 37,7 snr;  :Razz:

----------


## newbye

Παθαίνει κόμπλα ο dhcp, λες ε; Εσκεμμένη ή ακούσια; Ναι προέρχομαι από κανονικό ISDN με netmod, έχω βάλει και εγώ ένα UPS στο Booster, για το VoIP πιο πολύ. Επίσης δεν δίνουν δύο αριθμούς σε PSTN/VoIP για τους ευνόητους λόγους. Αναγκαστικά αλλάζουν το συμβόλαιο σε ISDN/VoIP και έτσι δεν ισχύει καμία προσφορά από τα PSTN/VoIP συμβόλαια, κάτω να χτυπιέσαι  :Razz: ! Επίσης δεν υπάρχει καμία προσφορά για τα ISDN/VoIP. Έκλεισα συμφωνία μετά από διαμαρτυρία, και την κατεβάσανε στα 38€ από τα 52€ (με 420 λεπτά σε κινητά)! Αυτό εδώ που αναφέρει η cosmote είναι παλιό και αδιευκρίνιστο... Δηλαδή ενώ ισχύει σίγουρα για τις παραδοσιακές pstn/isdn, που συνδυάζονται με το booster, για το VoIP παίζεται.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Παθαίνει κόμπλα ο dhcp, λες ε; Εσκεμμένη ή ακούσια; Ναι προέρχομαι από κανονικό ISDN με netmod, έχω βάλει και εγώ ένα UPS στο Booster, για το VoIP πιο πολύ. Επίσης δεν δίνουν δύο αριθμούς σε PSTN/VoIP για τους ευνόητους λόγους. Αναγκαστικά αλλάζουν το συμβόλαιο σε ISDN/VoIP και έτσι δεν ισχύει καμία προσφορά από τα PSTN/VoIP συμβόλαια, κάτω να χτυπιέσαι ! Επίσης δεν υπάρχει καμία προσφορά για τα ISDN/VoIP. Έκλεισα συμφωνία μετά από διαμαρτυρία, και την κατεβάσανε στα 38€ από τα 52€ (με 420 λεπτά σε κινητά)! Αυτό εδώ που αναφέρει η cosmote είναι παλιό και αδιευκρίνιστο... Δηλαδή ενώ ισχύει σίγουρα για τις παραδοσιακές pstn/isdn, που συνδυάζονται με το booster, για το VoIP παίζεται.


Δεν θυμάμαι πως δουλεύει ο dhcp στο ΗΑ35, αλλά όπως είπα έχω πετύχει ρούτερ που άλλα δίνουν ip χωρίς ίντερνετ και άλλα που χρειάζεται να υπάρχει παρουσία ίντερνετ για να δώσουν ip.. 
Πες ότι την αλλαγή αυτή την κάνουν για τα προσχήματα, ενώ απλά θα μπορούσαν να χρεώσουν σκέτο το 2ο κανάλι.. Του οτε τα συστημικά βλέπεις.. 
Το θέμα είναι αν τεχνολογικά, στον εξοπλισμό γυρνάει σε isdn.. Και ποια η ουσία πλέον;  :Thinking:  Δεν καταργήθηκαν ακόμα αυτά; Μέσω msan emulation & oxygen στυλ νομίζω τα δίνουν τώρα πια.. Αν και με δυσκολία, & σε ορισμένους.. 
Τέλος, για το θέμα που λέμε για την κινητή στο booster, δεν νομίζω να παίζει ρόλο το αν είναι voip η όχι..

----------


## newbye

> Τέλος, για το θέμα που λέμε για την κινητή στο booster, δεν νομίζω να παίζει ρόλο το αν είναι voip η όχι..


Στην περίπτωσή μου αυτό παίζει ρόλο. Όπως το VoIP απαιτεί DSL για να δουλέψει, το ίδιο απαιτεί και το LTE Tunnel για να είναι Up, γιαυτό δίχως DSL όλα ήταν νεκρά. Αν όμως δεν είχα VoIP αλλά PSTN/ISDN τότε μόνο θα δούλευαν ανεξάρτητα (Κινητή-Σταθερή)! Εκεί μου ανέφερε και ο τεχνικός το καλοκαίρι ότι κακώς γύρισαν την γραμμή μας σε VoIP... αλλά είναι υποχρεωτικό! Πριν λίγο καιρό πάντως ένας ακόμη Θεσσαλονικιός, είχε πει ότι δεν του δουλεύει αυτόνομα η κινητή του booster. Είπε ότι θα το έψαχνε παραπέρα αλλά χάθηκε από το forum. Κάνω έκκληση λοιπόν στους Θεσσαλονικείς που έχουν speedbooster και ειδικά το ISDN model  :Razz: , να ελέγξουν συμπεριφορά του. Δεν αμφιβάλλω βέβαια ότι μπορεί να είμαι ο μοναδικός, όχι μόνο στο Νομό, αλλά και πανελλαδικά που έχω αυτό το μοντέλο  :Laughing: . Κάποια στιγμή θα πετύχω ένα "κανονικό" speedbooster να το δοκιμάσω.

----------


## Marios K.

Εγώ το booster το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο στο εξοχικό με σκέτη κινητή επειδή έβαλα VDSL στο σπίτι και δουλεύει άψογα! Μέχρι και reset έκανα να δω αν θα δουλέψει και πήρε κατευθείαν σήμα κινητής χωρίς να το συνδέσω ούτε μια φορά στο dsl. Επίσης επειδή είδα κάπου να λένε ότι υπάρχει homezone και δε συνδέεται έξω απ'αυτό, πήγα μια φορά σε κάτι φίλους που μένουν κοντά στην Αθήνα και το booster δούλευε και εκεί χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα! Μόνο που δεν ξέρω επειδή στο κατάστημα cosmote είπαμε ότι θέλαμε να το χρησιμοποιούμε και στο εξοχικό μήπως μας το άφησαν χωρίς homezone αλλά δε νομίζω! Περίεργο πάντως.

----------


## gidi

> 250/31=~8g την ημέρα; καλά τα λέω; Μα τι κάνεις;  
> Btw κάποιοι εδώ μέσα στο φόρουμ θεωρούν overkill τα 3g την ημέρα.. Go figure..  
> Πάντως απ'ότι λένε άλλοι εδώ δεν έχουν το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεις.. Μήπως είσαι άτυχος και είναι μόνο η κεραία σου;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Μιλάμε το plus είναι μόνο του, σωστά; Αυτά που περιγράφεις είναι πολύ περίεργα.. Δεν έπρεπε να συμβαίνουν.. Οι κωδικοί στο ταμπελάκι παίζουν οκ; Ping κάνεις; Η ούτε αυτό απαντά;


Αυτά που έγραψα είναι και με το plus μόνο του (ha35 κλειστό). Οι κωδικοί που γράφει το ταμπελάκι ισχύουν και το plus παίρνει κανονικά internet και συνδέομαι πάνω του με WiFi ή με Ethernet. Όμως δεν απαντάει στο 192.168.1.1 και αυτό μου το έκανε και αμέσως μετά από hard reset.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αυτά που έγραψα είναι και με το plus μόνο του (ha35 κλειστό). Οι κωδικοί που γράφει το ταμπελάκι ισχύουν και το plus παίρνει κανονικά internet και συνδέομαι πάνω του με WiFi ή με Ethernet. Όμως δεν απαντάει στο 192.168.1.1 και αυτό μου το έκανε και αμέσως μετά από hard reset.




Off Topic


		Να υποθέσω ότι δοκίμασες το http://192.168.1.1 και από pc & κινητό.. Και διαφορετικό browser.. 
Οι ρυθμίσεις tcp/ip στο pc να υποθέσω επίσης ότι είναι στο auto και ότι δεν έχουν γίνει αλλαγές.. 
Ping 192.168.1.1 από cmd, ενώ είσαι connected με αυτό, δοκίμασες να του κάνεις; 
Μήπως κανα firewall το κόβει; 
Άλλες lan όχι της 4(stb) δοκίμασες; 
Περίεργα πράγματα.. 
Για θέσε το πρόβλημα σου και στο νήμα του plus, μήπως έχουν καμιά ιδέα τα παιδιά που έχουν το ίδιο...

----------


## macro

> Το άλλο εξωπραγματικό που διαπίστωσα είναι ότι το speedport ενώ το βλέπω από το COSMOTE app και μπορώ να κάνω reboot, on/off WiFi κτλ δεν απαντάει στο 192.168.1.1 ούτε από WiFi ούτε από Ethernet!!! Όποτε δεν μπορώ να δω τις ρυθμίσεις ούτε να βάλω χερατα τον κωδικό που είπατε. Δεν σπαγγάτο ούτε μετά από reset του speedport. Να φωνάξω ψυχίατρο να με τσεκάρει;


Δοκίμασε ένα winsock reset

----------


## kostas421

Καλησπέρα μια δύο ερωτησούλες και από μένα μιας  σκέφτομαι να προχωρήσω στην αγορά του Home Speed Booster  
Χτες ρώτησα στο Γερμανό και μου είπε τελική τιμή 6,74


Τους λέω ότι στο site της cosmote η τιμή 9,90 και επέμεναν ότι είναι 6,74. Μήπως είναι το παλιό πρόγραμμα-router  και μπλέξω με 40GB κτλ? Υπάρχει ακόμα σαν πρόγραμμα αυτό με τα 6,74?

Στη περιοχή μου έχει καλύτερο 3g η Vodafone κάπου διάβασα ότι μπορεί να δουλέψει και με 3g  αλλού δυτιού? λίγο κουφό μου φαίνεται αυτό γίναιτε?

είστε ευχαριστημένοι από την υπηρεσία? αξίζει? δουλεύει κανονικά τρώει σκαλώματα ? μπορώ αν δεν δουλεύει στη περιοχή μου να το γυρίσω πίσω η θα πληρώνω 2 χρόνια τσάμπα?

----------


## 8anos

> Καλησπέρα μια δύο ερωτησούλες και από μένα μιας  σκέφτομαι να προχωρήσω στην αγορά του Home Speed Booster  
> Χτες ρώτησα στο Γερμανό και μου είπε τελική τιμή 6,74
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 211500
> 
> Τους λέω ότι στο site της cosmote η τιμή 9,90 και επέμεναν ότι είναι 6,74. Μήπως είναι το παλιό πρόγραμμα-router  και μπλέξω με 40GB κτλ? Υπάρχει ακόμα σαν πρόγραμμα αυτό με τα 6,74?
> 
> Στη περιοχή μου έχει καλύτερο 3g η Vodafone κάπου διάβασα ότι μπορεί να δουλέψει και με 3g  αλλού δυτιού? λίγο κουφό μου φαίνεται αυτό γίναιτε?
> 
> είστε ευχαριστημένοι από την υπηρεσία? αξίζει? δουλεύει κανονικά τρώει σκαλώματα ? μπορώ αν δεν δουλεύει στη περιοχή μου να το γυρίσω πίσω η θα πληρώνω 2 χρόνια τσάμπα?


Η συμβουλή που έχει δοθεί παλιότερα είναι να το παραγγειλεις τηλεφωνικά και θα έχεις την δυνατότητα να το δοκιμασεις και να το επιστρέωεις σε 14 μέρες αν δεν σου κάνει.

----------


## newbye

Boosterades ετοιμαστήκατε; Ήρθαν πάλι τα Δωρεάν απεριόριστα data για 7 ημέρες (What's Up)... Θα λιώσει το μηχάνημα  :Whistle:

----------


## emskan

> Καλησπέρα μια δύο ερωτησούλες και από μένα μιας  σκέφτομαι να προχωρήσω στην αγορά του Home Speed Booster  
> Χτες ρώτησα στο Γερμανό και μου είπε τελική τιμή 6,74
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 211500
> 
> Τους λέω ότι στο site της cosmote η τιμή 9,90 και επέμεναν ότι είναι 6,74. Μήπως είναι το παλιό πρόγραμμα-router  και μπλέξω με 40GB κτλ? Υπάρχει ακόμα σαν πρόγραμμα αυτό με τα 6,74?
> 
> Στη περιοχή μου έχει καλύτερο 3g η Vodafone κάπου διάβασα ότι μπορεί να δουλέψει και με 3g  αλλού δυτιού? λίγο κουφό μου φαίνεται αυτό γίναιτε?
> 
> είστε ευχαριστημένοι από την υπηρεσία? αξίζει? δουλεύει κανονικά τρώει σκαλώματα ? μπορώ αν δεν δουλεύει στη περιοχή μου να το γυρίσω πίσω η θα πληρώνω 2 χρόνια τσάμπα?


1) 6,74€ μου το έδωσαν και εμένα ενώ η τιμή στο site ήταν 9,90€

2) Δεν δουλεύει φυσικά με άλλο δίκτυο. (Σε άλλους πρέπει να είναι πάνω η adsl για να δουλέψει και σε άλλους μπορεί και δουλεύει αυτόνομα μόνο το 4G. Σε άλλους δουλεύει μόνο σπίτι τους και άλλοι το παίρνουν βόλτα μαζί τους...)

3) Αν το πάρεις τηλεφωνικά έχεις τις 14 μέρες που μπορείς να το επιστρέψεις. Αν πάλι δεν δουλεύει καθόλου τότε φυσικά το επιστρεφεις ανεξάρτητα από πού το πήρες.

Γενικά για το booster η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι πως αξίζει αν έχεις χάλια adsl. Δηλαδή εν ολίγοις: "Το μη χείρων, βέλτιστο..."

----------


## kostas421

> 1) 6,74€ μου το έδωσαν και εμένα ενώ η τιμή στο site ήταν 9,90€
> 
> 2) Δεν δουλεύει φυσικά με άλλο δίκτυο. (*Σε άλλους πρέπει να είναι πάνω η adsl για να δουλέψει και σε άλλους μπορεί και δουλεύει αυτόνομα μόνο το 4G. Σε άλλους δουλεύει μόνο σπίτι τους και άλλοι το παίρνουν βόλτα μαζί τους*...)
> 
> 3) Αν το πάρεις τηλεφωνικά έχεις τις 14 μέρες που μπορείς να το επιστρέψεις. Αν πάλι δεν δουλεύει καθόλου τότε φυσικά το επιστρεφεις ανεξάρτητα από πού το πήρες.
> 
> Γενικά για το booster η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι πως αξίζει αν έχεις χάλια adsl. Δηλαδή εν ολίγοις: "Το μη χείρων, βέλτιστο..."


Ίσως να είδαν και το Χριστό :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Τώρα δηλαδή έχεις το πακέτο με τα 6,74 100gb ανά μήνα  και μόλις τελειώσουν τα 100gb έχεις σταθερά 15mbps?  
Συγνωμη που επιμενω αλλά διάβασα τόσα πολλά που δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά τη να πιστέψω.. 
Δεν ψάχνω για πολυτέλειες η ταχύτητα adsl που έχω είναι 1.7-mbps άντε στο τσακίρ κέφι να φτάσει τα 2 και θέλω να φτάσω συνολικά τα 4-5mbps να κάνω τη δουλειά μου και να χαζεύω στο internet σαν άνθρωπος.

----------


## newbye

Ότι σου είπαν ισχύει. Έχεις σήμα 3G/4G στην περιοχή σου; Αν ναι, το παίρνεις, και σε λίγο καιρό τα 4-5mbps θα σου φαίνονται πολύ λίγα!

- - - Updated - - -

Κάτι που παρατηρώ τελευταία, είναι το παρακάτω. Το LTE tunnel κάνει reset κάθε 24ώρες και 2 λεπτά ακριβώς!

2020-02-12 00:23:44	System Error LTE Tunnel DOWN.
2020-02-13 00:25:52	System Error LTE Tunnel DOWN.
2020-02-14 00:27:49	System Error LTE Tunnel DOWN.

----------


## kostas421

> Ότι σου είπαν ισχύει. Έχεις σήμα 3G/4G στην περιοχή σου; Αν ναι, το παίρνεις, και σε λίγο καιρό τα 4-5mbps θα σου φαίνονται πολύ λίγα!


Ένα 3g κοντά στα 5-6mbps είδα και αυτό όχι σταθερό.Αιωρήτε και ένα 4g από κάποτε αλλά φαίνετε σαν ψέμα. Γιαυτό λέω συνολικά 4-5mbps θα είμαι ευχαριστημένος...

P.s μετά από πολύ τσακωμάρα εδώ και κανα μήνα  με το τεχνικό τμήμα του οτε κάτι κάνανε στη γραμμή μόλις τώρα και το 1.7 mbps έγινε 2.3mbps!!!
το βράδυ είστε όλοι καλεσμένη στο party!!!!!! :Yahooooo:

----------


## newbye

> Ένα 3g κοντά στα 5-6mbps είδα και αυτό όχι σταθερό.Αιωρήτε και ένα 4g από κάποτε αλλά φαίνετε σαν ψέμα. Γιαυτό λέω συνολικά 4-5mbps θα είμαι ευχαριστημένος...
> 
> P.s μετά από πολύ τσακωμάρα εδώ και κανα μήνα  με το τεχνικό τμήμα του οτε κάτι κάνανε στη γραμμή μόλις τώρα και το 1.7 mbps έγινε 2.3mbps!!!
> το βράδυ είστε όλοι καλεσμένη στο party!!!!!!


Δε θα κρατήσει και πολύ το πάρτι  :Razz: , με μια βροχούλα θα πέσεις πάλι στο 1,5  :Whistle: . Έχετε VoIP; Σε ποια περιοχή είστε αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## kostas421

> Δε θα κρατήσει και πολύ το πάρτι , με μια βροχούλα θα πέσεις πάλι στο 1,5 . Έχετε VoIP; Σε ποια περιοχή είστε αν επιτρέπεται;


Γενικά εδώ και καμία δεκαριά χρόνια η ταχύτητα παίζει εκεί 2.2- max 2.5mbps με καλό καιρό. Με βροχή όσο και αν φαίνετε περίεργο πέφτει αλήθεια.. Μένω σε χωριό κοντά στην Αμφιλοχία.
Αυτό το VoIP sory κιόλας αλλά τη είναι και πως το βρίσκουμε?  :Thinking: 

Ότι είναι εκτός πόλεων είτε ίντερνετ είτε κινητή τηλεφωνία καμία εταιρία δεν ασχολείτε γιατί η πίτα είναι μικρή. Πάλι καλά να λέμε  που δουλεύει το σταθερό και υπάρχει και αυτό το ίντερνετ.

----------


## newbye

Το VoIP είναι η τηλεφωνία μέσω διαδικτύου. Οπότε δεν έχεις VoIP, και σε κάθε περίπτωση αν στο επιβάλλουν όταν βάλεις το speedbooster να το αρνηθείς, γιατί σε τόσο χαμηλές DSL σε αρκετούς έχει βγάλει προβλήματα και αναγκαστικά επιστρέφουν στο παραδοσιακό PSTN.

----------


## psyxakias

> Κάτι που παρατηρώ τελευταία, είναι το παρακάτω. Το LTE tunnel κάνει reset κάθε 24ώρες και 2 λεπτά ακριβώς!
> 
> 2020-02-12 00:23:44	System Error LTE Tunnel DOWN.
> 2020-02-13 00:25:52	System Error LTE Tunnel DOWN.
> 2020-02-14 00:27:49	System Error LTE Tunnel DOWN.


Επιβεβαιώνω, το ίδιο συμβαίνει και εδώ αλλά εφ'όσον δεν πέφτει το bonding (και το έχω παράλληλα με DSL), δεν νομίζω πως ότι με επηρεάζει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Boosterades ετοιμαστήκατε; Ήρθαν πάλι τα Δωρεάν απεριόριστα data για 7 ημέρες (What's Up)... Θα λιώσει το μηχάνημα


Από πότε μέχρι πότε ισχύει αυτή η προσφορά; Ξεκίνησε ήδη;

Για την ώρα πάει καλούτσικα το booster (48/5 αυτή τη στιγμή, αργά το βράδυ 60αρια), η προσφορα πιθανόν να το γονατίσει τα απογεύματα όμως γύρω στις 19:00-20:00...

https://www.speedtest.net/result/9038613558

----------


## newbye

Η προσφορά τρέχει, και η τελευταία μέρα για την ενεργοποίηση της είναι 17/2. Επειδή δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται συμβόλαια και εταιρικές συνδέσεις, δε θα επηρεάσει πολύ. Τώρα που βλέπω δεν έχω download πάνω από 15mbps, αλλά είμαι δίπλα σε δύο μεγάλα νοσοκομεία και όλοι παίρνουμε από την ίδια κεραία. Eίναι κρίμα τα 100GB να ξοδεύονται σε χαμηλή ταχύτητα, θα βάλω την 7ήμερη προσφορά στο booster  :Whistle: .

----------


## dimyok

Σφυρα μας και τι ρυθμισεις χρειαζονται στο apn τη τελευταια φορα μου ειχε κολλησει.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Εμένα το Booster είτε με ΜΒ είτε χωρίς την ίδια συμπεριφορά έχει, δεν κλειδώνει δηλαδή στα 15. Επίσης δουλεύει και χωρίς τη DSL. Μέγιστη έχω γράψει 79.21 και 5.56 D/U

Το μόνο παράδοξο είναι ότι σε δωμάτιο με καλύτερο σήμα πιάνω 9/5.5 D/U  :Smile:

----------


## newbye

> Σφυρα μας και τι ρυθμισεις χρειαζονται στο apn τη τελευταια φορα μου ειχε κολλησει.


Οι ρυθμίσεις στο APN είναι internet με κλειστό το dsl internet και reboot ή off/on αν δεν δουλέψει.

----------


## pier88

Σε μένα το bonding πάλι δεν λειτουργει!

----------


## psyxakias

Εδώ παίζει ΟΚ, δεν δείχνει καθόλου downtime του bonding στο log, ενώ η ταχύτητα κυμαίνεται γύρω στα 35-40/3. Έχει και κάτι drops όμως στα 15-20 Mbps, πιθανόν λόγω φόρτου. Δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο αλλά λειτουργεί.

----------


## pier88

Εμένα μου κόβει την adsl,από 15mbps πιάνει 7,το έδωσα βλάβη αλλά δεν πρόκειται να γίνει τίποτα και γιά 3η φορά θα τους το δώσω πισω.Η κεραία της κινητής αυτή τη στιγμή δίνει 4mbps,μετά τις 12 τα μεσάνυχτα δίνει 80mbps.

----------


## dimyok

Καλα ακομα δεν εχεις μαθει . Γερμανικο νουμερο εδω μετα τις 02:00  :Razz:

----------


## puntomania

> Εμένα μου κόβει την adsl,από 15mbps πιάνει 7,το έδωσα βλάβη αλλά δεν πρόκειται να γίνει τίποτα και γιά 3η φορά θα τους το δώσω πισω.Η κεραία της κινητής αυτή τη στιγμή δίνει 4mbps,μετά τις 12 τα μεσάνυχτα δίνει 80mbps.


βάλτα ξεχωριστά ρε άνθρωπε...ή κράτα μονο την dsl.... !!!

----------


## pier88

> βάλτα ξεχωριστά ρε άνθρωπε...ή κράτα μονο την dsl.... !!!


Και χωριστά να τα βάλω τι θα γίνει;Η κεραία της κινητής δινει 3mbps αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## puntomania

> Και χωριστά να τα βάλω τι θα γίνει;Η κεραία της κινητής δινει 3mbps αυτή τη στιγμή.


κράτα τοτε την dsl μόνο...ή πάρε και μια 2η και τέλος, αυτό το θα το δώσω πίσω για 3η φορά και πιάνω μόνο τόσο τώρα... ρε φίλε...αφού δεν σου έκανε στην 1η φορά..γιατι το ξανα πήρες και γκρινιάζεις τώρα?

στην τελική με 6,75 εχεις μια 2η γραμμή!!!

----------


## pier88

> κράτα τοτε την dsl μόνο...ή πάρε και μια 2η και τέλος, αυτό το θα το δώσω πίσω για 3η φορά και πιάνω μόνο τόσο τώρα... ρε φίλε...αφού δεν σου έκανε στην 1η φορά..γιατι το ξανα πήρες και γκρινιάζεις τώρα?
> 
> στην τελική με 6,75 εχεις μια 2η γραμμή!!!


Γιατί έτσι γουστάρω,εσύ τι ζόρι τραβάς;

----------


## GregoirX23

Off Topic


		chill out παίδες.. :One thumb up:

----------


## emskan

Καλημέρα,
Εδώ και μέρες είτε έχω την adsl πάνω είτε μόνο το 4G δεν πάει πάνω από 15-16Mpps!
Κόφτη του βάζουν;
Σε επικοινωνία με την "εξυπηρέτηση" πελατών μου είπαν εν ολίγοις, πως δεν πρέπει να διαμαρτύρομαι διότι το booster δίνει ταχύτητα! Και ότι αφού η συνολική ταχύτητα είναι πάνω από την ταχύτητα της adsl τότε αυτό αποδεικνύει πως το booster δουλεύει μια χαρά, απλά αυτές είναι οι δυνατότητες της κεραίας!
Η ίδια κεραία μου έδινε μέχρι και 40+ του λέω και η απάντηση ήταν να κάνω δοκιμές σε διάφορα σημεία!

Μάλλον είδαν πως σε 1,5 μήνα λήγει το συμβόλαιο του σταθερού και σε 2 μήνες της τηλεόρασης και είπαν, δεν του δίνουμε κίνητρο να φύγει ο άνθρωπος να ησυχάσει και αυτός και εμείς!

----------


## dimyok

Ιδια συμπεριφορα και σε μενα . Βασικα μου εχουν χαλασει και τα εταιρικα 4G - αγοραζω και δε μου πιστωνουν τα MB σα να υπαρχει ενα ταβανι που χτυπανε . Πηγα σε καταστημα και εκαναν εγγραφο γιατι 2 φορες απο το τηλεφωνο εχουν κλεισει χωρις καν να το δηλωσουν και να μου ερθει sms oτι καταχωρηθηκε . Μετα φταιω εγω οταν γραφω για "εξυπηρέτηση" πελατών

----------


## psyxakias

Επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ ίδια συμπεριφορά και θεωρώ ότι ευθύνεται το 4G δίκτυο, καλά έλεγε ο newbye οτί θα πιτάρει με την What's Up προσφορά απεριόριστων MB.  :Razz: 

Στο booster έχω 90+ GB ελεύθερα οπότε δε τίθεται θέμα MB, ενώ και σε κινητό Cosmote σύνδεση δίνει στο σπίτι από 5 έως 15 Mbps (αντί για 30+).

----------


## emskan

Πριν δοκίμασα ένα καρτοκινητό whatsup στο ίδιο σημείο με το booster και μου έδωσε 57down και 12up!
Οπότε στην περίπτωση μου είναι καθαρά θέμα booster.
Το περίεργο είναι ότι μου δίνει 15-16 είτε έχω πάνω την dsl είτε όχι!
Αν ήταν κλειδωμένο όπως όταν τελειώσουν τα GB, θα έδινε 15 + τα 4 της adsl (όπως συνήθως). 
Να παίζει κάποιο γενικό κλείδωμα; Δεν ξέρω...

----------


## psyxakias

Εμένα τώρα ξεκόλλησε και 35-40αριζει τόσο το κινητό όσο και το booster. Εμένα μάλλον η κεραία με "κόβει" πρώτη, οπότε είτε έχει θέμα είτε όχι το booster, δεν μπορώ να το αντιληφθώ όταν μπουκώνει η κεραία.

- - - Updated - - -

Μέσα σε 2 ώρες.. επανήλθε κανονικά στα 50+ Mbps (μαζί με ADSL) τόσο στο booster, όσο και σε cosmote κινητό στα 42-43 Mbps.

Booster: https://www.speedtest.net/result/9050461100

Περιέργα πράγματα...

----------


## dimyok

> Πριν δοκίμασα ένα καρτοκινητό whatsup στο ίδιο σημείο με το booster και μου έδωσε 57down και 12up!
> Οπότε στην περίπτωση μου είναι καθαρά θέμα booster.
> Το περίεργο είναι ότι μου δίνει 15-16 είτε έχω πάνω την dsl είτε όχι!
> Αν ήταν κλειδωμένο όπως όταν τελειώσουν τα GB, θα έδινε 15 + τα 4 της adsl (όπως συνήθως). 
> Να παίζει κάποιο γενικό κλείδωμα; Δεν ξέρω...


Βαλε τη καρτα whatsup μεσα στο booster .Μετρα κατι γρηγορο χωρις να τρωει πολλα data οπως fast.com και πες μας. Τωρα που γινεται της π@πας και το σημα της κεραιας απο -99 παει στο φευγα για σας 3G

----------


## emskan

Βάζω απλά την κάρτα στο booster; Κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση χρειάζεται;

----------


## dimyok

Ετσι ειπε ο Newbye - plug and pray  :Razz:

----------


## emskan

Την βρήκα την άκρη.
Αλλάζεις το hybrid σε internet και βάζεις το pin της κάρτας. Μετά reboot και όλα ΟΚ. 
Λοιπόν με κάρτα whatsup το booster (σκέτο 4G) 45mpps.
Με την κάρτα του booster (αυτή την στιγμή) 10mpps!!!

Οπότε ότι κι αν μας λένε, μας δουλεύουν κανονικά!!!

----------


## DoSMaN

Κάνε ένα βίντεο με τις δοκιμές (και να φαίνεται ότι βάζεις άλλη κάρτα μέσα) / αμοντάριστο και στείλτους το...
Βέβαια παίζει να σου πουν ότι "αυτό απαγορεύεται που κάνετε" και άλλες τέτοιες "εκφράσεις" οπότε δε ξέρω αν θα βγάλεις άκρη...

Αλλά αν όντως παίζει κάτι τέτοιο, τότε φανερά κλέβουν ή κοροϊδεύουν τον κόσμο...

----------


## Άρης13

Καθαρα αυτο που γινεται εχει σχεση με την προσφορα με τα απεριοριστα. Ενω ολο αυτον τον καιρο ηταν οκ οι ταχυτητες, αυτες τις μερες ειναι κατω απο 5Mbit 7 με 11 το βραδυ

----------


## emskan

Από λίγο πριν τα Χριστούγεννα άρχισε να κάνει κόλπα. Για ένα διάστημα (καμία εβδομάδα) έστρωσε και μετά πάλι τα ίδια.

Δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να τους αποδείξω τίποτα (εκτός αν χρειαστεί, που εκεί θα πάμε αλλιώς), απλά θα κάνω υπομονή μέχρι στις 10 Απρίλη που λήγει το συμβόλαιο μου. Αν και παίζει να μην μπορέσω να αντέξω ούτε μέχρι τότε γιατί έχω ξενερώσει τόσο, που δεν μπορώ να τους δώσω ούτε ευρώ ακομα! Απλά δεν γουστάρω να τους πληρώνω και "πέναλντι".

Έχω ανάγκη την μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα από τα έως 4 max που μου δίνει η adsl μου αλλά να τους τα σκάω πολλαπλώς και να με κοροϊδεύουν και από πανω; 

Χτες δώσανε ρεύμα σε μια καμπίνα που έχουν συνδέσει το καφαο μου. Οπότε ίσως το επόμενο διάστημα να μπορώ να βάλω και άλλο πάροχο.

Ένα καλό ξεχεσιμο και άντε γεια!

Υ.Γ.: Το πρόβλημα δεν εντοπίζεται σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες, αλλά όλες τις ώρες.

----------


## newbye

> Την βρήκα την άκρη.
> Αλλάζεις το hybrid σε internet και βάζεις το pin της κάρτας. Μετά reboot και όλα ΟΚ. 
> Λοιπόν με κάρτα whatsup το booster (σκέτο 4G) 45mpps.
> Με την κάρτα του booster (αυτή την στιγμή) 10mpps!!!
> 
> Οπότε ότι κι αν μας λένε, μας δουλεύουν κανονικά!!!


Να τις δοκιμάζεις την ίδια χρονική στιγμή. Εγώ που τις δοκίμασα, στα ίδια είναι, γύρω στα 15-20mbps και οι δύο.

----------


## GregoirX23

Θεωρώ ότι με την κάρτα ενός καρτοκινητού δεν μεσολαβεί ο bonding server και καθώς είναι κ άλλο apn, ίσως έχει άλλη πολιτική - άλλες ρυθμίσεις - άλλη αντιμετώπιση..  Δεν ξέρω πως να το περιγράψω.. 
Μετά το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να σκεφτεί κανείς είναι ότι ίσως έχουν πολύ σφιχτό qos στο apn του booster για να μη μπουκώσει ο τόπος; Για λόγους πολιτικής τους; Για οικονομικούς λόγους λόγω της χαμηλής τιμής του booster; Άλλο αν διαφημίζουν άλλα.. Ποιος ξέρει ειλικρινά τι γίνεται & τι κάνουν;   :What..?:  
Το ότι υπάρχει το booster σαν επιλογή, γενικά είναι καλό θα έλεγα.. Αλλά τα προβλήματα του γνωστά και ίσως; Ανυπέρβλητα όπως έχει φανεί.. 
Έχουν μεν υπάρξει βήματα προς βελτίωση.. Αλλά ο bonding server ακόμα φαίνεται ότι κάνει τα δικά του..

----------


## dimyok

80 ΜΒPS πιανω   :Worthy:  ενω μολις 20 mbps με τη δικια τους -  . Ειναι προφανες οτι λενε ψεματα και υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## striker10

παιδια καλημερα και συγνωμη αν εχει ηδη απαντηθει, αλλα χαθηκα στις 243 σελιδες του νηματος.

εχω ξεχωριστα το speedport (με voip) και ξεχωριστα το booster (χωρις καλωδιο dsl).
χρειαζομαι να παρω το voip και να το βαλω στο booster (το οποιο θα παραμεινει χωρισ dsl καλωδιο).

μπορει καποιος να μου πει τις ρυθμισεις που θα χρειαστει το voip για να δουλεψει απο το booster πλεον, χωρις το dsl καλωδιο πανω του?

ευχαριστω

----------


## griniaris

> παιδια καλημερα και συγνωμη αν εχει ηδη απαντηθει, αλλα χαθηκα στις 243 σελιδες του νηματος.
> 
> εχω ξεχωριστα το speedport (με voip) και ξεχωριστα το booster (χωρις καλωδιο dsl).
> χρειαζομαι να παρω το voip και να το βαλω στο booster (το οποιο θα παραμεινει χωρισ dsl καλωδιο).
> 
> μπορει καποιος να μου πει τις ρυθμισεις που θα χρειαστει το voip για να δουλεψει απο το booster πλεον, χωρις το dsl καλωδιο πανω του?
> 
> ευχαριστω


καλη τυχη με αυτο. Δεν εχω κανενα επιτυχημενο παραδειγμα για το VOIP ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΝ DSL πανω.  4 διαφορετικες συνδεσεις, απειρες δοκιμες , δεν μας επαιξε ποτε. 
Περιμενε μπας και το εχει καταφερει καποιος για να σε βοηθησει.

----------


## GregoirX23

> παιδια καλημερα και συγνωμη αν εχει ηδη απαντηθει, αλλα χαθηκα στις 243 σελιδες του νηματος.
> 
> εχω ξεχωριστα το speedport (με voip) και ξεχωριστα το booster (χωρις καλωδιο dsl).
> χρειαζομαι να παρω το voip και να το βαλω στο booster (το οποιο θα παραμεινει χωρισ dsl καλωδιο).
> 
> μπορει καποιος να μου πει τις ρυθμισεις που θα χρειαστει το voip για να δουλεψει απο το booster πλεον, χωρις το dsl καλωδιο πανω του?
> 
> ευχαριστω


Ποιο speedport; Entry η Plus;

----------


## striker10

> Ποιο speedport;


speedport entry 2i

----------


## GregoirX23

> καλη τυχη με αυτο. Δεν εχω κανενα επιτυχημενο παραδειγμα για το VOIP ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΝ DSL πανω.  4 διαφορετικες συνδεσεις, απειρες δοκιμες , δεν μας επαιξε ποτε. 
> Περιμενε μπας και το εχει καταφερει καποιος για να σε βοηθησει.


Παιδιά πίσω έχουν αναφέρει ότι τους έπαιξε.. Σε άλλους πάλι όχι.. Who knows.. Μια δοκιμή κ θα δει ο άνθρωπος αν θα παίξει..   :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> speedport entry 2i


Ερώτηση.. Στο ΗΑ35 υπάρχουν οι ρυθμίσεις του voip που αφορούν τον αριθμό σου; Καρτέλα Telephony..  Αν όχι θα πρέπει να το βάλεις μόνο του πάνω στη dsl χωρίς το entry εννοείται για να κατεβάσει το προφίλ της τηλεφωνίας.. Αν δεν το κατεβάσει ίσως να δοκιμάσεις ρεσετ στο ΗΑ35.. Αλλιώς θα πρέπει να πάρεις στην εξυπηρέτηση και να πεις, δεν έχω τηλέφωνο, ώστε να σου βάλουν τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις.. 
Πρώτα αυτό, μετά τα άλλα βήματα..  :Wink:

----------


## striker10

> Παιδιά πίσω έχουν αναφέρει ότι τους έπαιξε.. Σε άλλους πάλι όχι.. Who knows.. Μια δοκιμή κ θα δει ο άνθρωπος αν θα παίξει..  
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ερώτηση.. Στο ΗΑ35 υπάρχουν οι ρυθμίσεις του voip που αφορούν τον αριθμό σου; Καρτέλα Telephony..  Αν όχι θα πρέπει να το βάλεις μόνο του πάνω στη dsl χωρίς το entry εννοείται για να κατεβάσει το προφίλ της τηλεφωνίας.. Αν δεν το κατεβάσει ίσως να δοκιμάσεις ρεσετ στο ΗΑ35.. Αλλιώς θα πρέπει να πάρεις στην εξυπηρέτηση και να πεις, δεν έχω τηλέφωνο, ώστε να σου βάλουν τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις.. 
> Πρώτα αυτό, μετά τα άλλα βήματα..


not sure μιας και ποτε δεν ειχα βαλει πανω την dsl...οποτε το βραδυ μολις παω σπιτι θα το τσεκαρω.
παρολα αυτα, αν υπαρχει το προφιλ της τηλεφωνιας, μου λετε παρακαλω τις ριθμισεις για να μην ψαχνομαι το βραδυ?

----------


## emskan

> παιδια καλημερα και συγνωμη αν εχει ηδη απαντηθει, αλλα χαθηκα στις 243 σελιδες του νηματος.
> 
> εχω ξεχωριστα το speedport (με voip) και ξεχωριστα το booster (χωρις καλωδιο dsl).
> χρειαζομαι να παρω το voip και να το βαλω στο booster (το οποιο θα παραμεινει χωρισ dsl καλωδιο).
> 
> μπορει καποιος να μου πει τις ρυθμισεις που θα χρειαστει το voip για να δουλεψει απο το booster πλεον, χωρις το dsl καλωδιο πανω του?
> 
> ευχαριστω


Πας Internet-->Internet Settings και στο mobile επιλέγεις Edit. Στο Service type τικάρεις το Voice.

Δεν είναι όμως βέβαιο πως θα παίξει απροβλημάτιστα. Δηλαδή έχω παρατηρήσει πως νεκρώνει το τηλέφωνο ανα τακτά, αλλά απροσδιόριστα διαστήματα. Τότε θέλει ένα restart το ΗΑ35. 
Σε εμένα τελευταία παίζει καλύτερα όταν έχω τσεκαρισμένο το voice και στην adsl και στο mobile. Αλλά δεν πολυχρησιμοποιώ το σταθερό και δεν μπορώ να πω αν κολλάει ή όχι. Επίσης λόγω ότι κάνω γενικά δοκιμές, ένα restart την μέρα το κάνω όπως και την adsl βάζω πάνω ανα διαστήματα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> not sure μιας και ποτε δεν ειχα βαλει πανω την dsl...οποτε το βραδυ μολις παω σπιτι θα το τσεκαρω.
> παρολα αυτα, αν υπαρχει το προφιλ της τηλεφωνιας, μου λετε παρακαλω τις ριθμισεις για να μην ψαχνομαι το βραδυ?


Αφού δεις αυτό που σου είπα πριν.. 

Θα πας στη καρτέλα voip στο entry κ θα κάνεις disable(off) το προφίλ που έχει την τηλεφωνία, συνήθως το πρώτο πάνω (SIP Account-1), κ μετά Apply.. Σημαντικό βήμα κ αυτό... 

Μετά στο ΗΑ35, καρτέλα internet, θα πας στο πρώτο πρώτο προφίλ που αφορά τη dsl επάνω και θα ξετικάρεις το voice, και θα κάνεις save.. 
Τέλος στην ίδια καρτέλα internet, θα πας κάτω κάτω στο προφίλ της κινητής (umts) θα τικάρεις το voice εκεί, και save.. 

Μετά επανεκκινήσεις των ρούτερ και υπομονή να δεις ΑΝ θα ανάψει το λαμπάκι της τηλεφωνίας στο ΗΑ35.. 
Άσε τα κ λίγο off αν είναι τα ρούτερ..

Αν δεν πετύχει το εγχείρημα, με την αντίστροφη διαδικασία ενεργοποιείς ξανά τη τηλεφωνία στο entry και ξετικάρεις το voice στο umts του ΗΑ35.. Η τους τραβάς ένα ρεσετ και θα φτιάξουν μόνα τους λογικά.. 
Προσοχή μόνο με τα ρεσετ αν έχεις κάνει δικές σου ρυθμίσεις στα ρούτερ, θα πρέπει να κάνεις backup τα config.. 

Για ότι άλλο χρειαστείς εδώ θα είμαστε..  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Πας Internet-->Internet Settings και στο mobile επιλέγεις Edit. Στο Service type τικάρεις το Voice.
> 
> Δεν είναι όμως βέβαιο πως θα παίξει απροβλημάτιστα. Δηλαδή έχω παρατηρήσει πως νεκρώνει το τηλέφωνο ανα τακτά, αλλά απροσδιόριστα διαστήματα. Τότε θέλει ένα restart το ΗΑ35. 
> Σε εμένα τελευταία παίζει καλύτερα όταν έχω τσεκαρισμένο το voice και στην adsl και στο mobile. Αλλά δεν πολυχρησιμοποιώ το σταθερό και δεν μπορώ να πω αν κολλάει ή όχι. Επίσης λόγω ότι κάνω γενικά δοκιμές, ένα restart την μέρα το κάνω όπως και την adsl βάζω πάνω ανα διαστήματα.


Είχα ακούσει κ εγώ για προβλήματα με το voip αλλά νομίζω αφορούσαν όταν είχες και τη dsl στο ρούτερ και επέλεγες το voice και στη κινητή.. Τι να πω.. Όπως είπα δοκιμή και θα δει ο άνθρωπος..

----------


## emskan

Αυτά τα settings στο Voip

Πάντως τις ρυθμίσεις της τηλεφωνίας τις έχει πάρει, μετά από FR και χωρίς την adsl πάνω. Τσεκαρισμένα στο mobile τα voice και TR069

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αυτά τα settings στο Voip
> 
> Πάντως τις ρυθμίσεις της τηλεφωνίας τις έχει πάρει, μετά από FR και χωρίς την adsl πάνω. Τσεκαρισμένα στο mobile τα voice και TR069


Ο αριθμός επάνω αδερφέ.. Σου ξέφυγε..  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτά τα settings στο Voip
> 
> Πάντως τις ρυθμίσεις της τηλεφωνίας τις έχει πάρει, μετά από FR και χωρίς την adsl πάνω. Τσεκαρισμένα στο mobile τα voice και TR069


Τα πήρε και χωρίς τη dsl ε;.. Καλό αν έγινε σίγουρα έτσι.. Δλδ δεν μπήκε κάποια στιγμή στη dsl.. Μήπως τα τραβάει με το username του χρήστη.. Η συγκεκριμένου κωδικού στο tr069 ανά router.. H μέσω της Mac του router.. Οπότε ίσως δεν χρειάζεται αποκλειστικά η dsl.. Αναρωτιέμαι αν με κάρτα κινητού που βάζουν άλλοι παίζει η τηλεφωνία.. Λογικά ίσως παίξει εφόσον είναι στο δίκτυο της κοτε.. 
Η αν βάλεις το ρούτερ σε γραμμή άλλου παρόχου, χωρίς τη σιμ, θα παίξει μέσω της dsl η τηλεφωνία;  :Thinking:   :Embarassed:

----------


## emskan

Είδες καμιά φορά η βιασύνη...!
Thanks! :Smile: 

Ναι τις έχει πάρει τις ρυθμίσεις χωρίς την adsl. 100% σίγουρο!

----------


## striker10

ευχαριστω πολυ ολους

----------


## griniaris

> ευχαριστω πολυ ολους


Πες μας αν σου πετυχει. 

Αν πετυχει να ξανακανω και εγω προσπαθειες μπας και αλλαξε κατι και μου δουλεψει .

----------


## dimyok

Παλια επαιζε ετσι για κανα δυο μερες . Τωρα το εχουν "πατσαρει" τσεκαρει για τη φυσικη γραμμη

----------


## newbye

> Αναρωτιέμαι αν με κάρτα κινητού που βάζουν άλλοι παίζει η τηλεφωνία.. Λογικά ίσως παίξει εφόσον είναι στο δίκτυο της κοτε.. 
> Η αν βάλεις το ρούτερ σε γραμμή άλλου παρόχου, χωρίς τη σιμ, θα παίξει μέσω της dsl η τηλεφωνία;


Στην περίπτωσή μου με καρτοσυμβολαιο cosmote, παίζει κανονικά το VoIP σταθερής  :One thumb up: . Με την hybrid του booster δεν δούλεψε ποτέ το VoIP  :Thumb down: !

----------


## dimyok

Εχεις βαλει manual ρυθμισεις στη καρτελα με τα νουμερα τηλεφωνου ; Εσυ εχεις και το σπανιο για isdn ενω εδω 99 % ολοι εχουμε pstn

----------


## rebel1

Έχω ADSL , η γραμμή είναι καθαρή κλειδώνω στα 13 και λίγο. Παλιότερα, έφτανα τα 18, αλλά δυστυχώς έχει μπουκωσει η περιοχή, να φανταστείτε δεν μπορούν να δώσουν γραμμές τηλεφώνου αν κάνεις αίτηση.

Δυστυχώς δεν πρόκειται να βάλουν τα επόμενα χρόνια VDSL, από ότι έμαθα.. 5 φορές έχω αλλάξει από δήθεν VDSL σε ADSL...
Και το ερώτημα είναι. Αξίζει να πάρω το booster; Σήμα 4g έχουμε πολύ καλό.

Ρωτάω γιατί από όσα διάβασα, και την εμπειρία χρήσης του καθενός δεν έβγαλα συμπέρασμα

----------


## psyxakias

Η καλύτερη λύση είναι να το παραγγείλεις τηλεφωνικά και αν δε σου κάνει να το γυρίσεις εντός 14 ημερών. Άσχέτως αν γκρινιάζουμε για κάτι θεματάκια, προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι αξίζει και για αυτό το κράτησα. Είναι ένα καλό workaround μέχρι να μπει VDSL, τίποτε λιγότερο, τίποτε περισσότερο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Σήμα 4g έχουμε πολύ καλό.


Οι μπάρες ως σήμα δεν λένε και πολλά. Δοκίμασε με Cosmote κινητό (σε 4G, χωρίς WiFi) να δεις τι ταχύτητα πιάνει στο speedtest όταν το τοποθετήσεις στο σημείο που θα έχεις το router (ή σε σημείο που θα μπορείς να μεταφέρεις το router). Ε και αυτό που θα δείχνει, υπολόγιζε άλλα 10-11 Mbps μέσω της ADSL.

----------


## dimyok

Οσο εδινε η κεραια . Τωρα σέρνεται και ας εχει καλο σημα . Η πλακα ειναι να σου τρωει και απο την πενιχρη σου adsl και να συντονιζεις ακομα πιο κατω ...

----------


## psyxakias

Αυτή τη στιγμή δίνει γύρω στα 40/4 σε μένα (τα 10/0.8 είναι από την ADSL).

https://www.speedtest.net/result/9056836715

----------


## jdrogas

Εμενα παλι ενω ανανεωθηκαν τα gb απο χθες ειναι κλειδωμενη παλι η ταχυτητα 15+15 mbps

----------


## dimyok

Και εδω τα ιδια .... Εχω αρχισει να τα παιρνω γιατι μου κολλαει και δε δινει ip μια δε δουλευει το lan μια το ασυρματο

----------


## striker10

> Αφού δεις αυτό που σου είπα πριν.. 
> 
> Θα πας στη καρτέλα voip στο entry κ θα κάνεις disable(off) το προφίλ που έχει την τηλεφωνία, συνήθως το πρώτο πάνω (SIP Account-1), κ μετά Apply.. Σημαντικό βήμα κ αυτό... 
> 
> Μετά στο ΗΑ35, καρτέλα internet, θα πας στο πρώτο πρώτο προφίλ που αφορά τη dsl επάνω και θα ξετικάρεις το voice, και θα κάνεις save.. 
> Τέλος στην ίδια καρτέλα internet, θα πας κάτω κάτω στο προφίλ της κινητής (umts) θα τικάρεις το voice εκεί, και save.. 
> 
> Μετά επανεκκινήσεις των ρούτερ και υπομονή να δεις ΑΝ θα ανάψει το λαμπάκι της τηλεφωνίας στο ΗΑ35.. 
> Άσε τα κ λίγο off αν είναι τα ρούτερ..
> ...


ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Καλησπερα
με το booster ειχε ηδη περασμενο το προφιλ της τηλεφωνιας μου, κωδικους κτλ, συνδεσα τα καλωδια , εκανα τις ρυθμισεις που προτεινατε, ΧΩΡΙΣ dsl καλωδιο, εχω τηλεφωνο κανονικα μετα απο ρεμπουτ, ΜΟΝΟ με 4g 

σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ

 :One thumb up:

----------


## panoc

εχει κανεις αλλο θεμα με το bonding server ? τους δειχνει ολους down

----------


## Άρης13

Επανηλθε σε μενα μολις τωρα, επεσε για 3-4 λεπτα. Για να δουμε

----------


## emskan

Δεν ξέρω αν κάνουν κάτι στις κεραίες, αν στέλνουν τίποτα ρυθμίσεις κάνοντας μας beta-testers ή αν είναι πρόβλημα του ΗΑ35. 
Από χτες είμαι με 6/6!!! Τσεκαρισμενο σε speedtest αλλά και με download από ftp.otenet

----------


## pier88

Απλά για όσο καιρό υπάρχουν τα απεριόριστα μας κλειδώνουν τα speedbooster,στις 24 του μηνός θα επανέλθουν εκτός απροόπτου.

----------


## panoc

> Απλά για όσο καιρό υπάρχουν τα απεριόριστα μας κλειδώνουν τα speedbooster,στις 24 του μηνός θα επανέλθουν εκτός απροόπτου.


ωραιες δουλιες....

----------


## newbye

Δοκιμάστε να έχετε μόνο το IPv4 στο Adsl. Στην περίπτωσή μου όταν είναι ενεργό IPv6 κόβει το 4G.

----------


## dimyok

Το 4G το εχεις IPv4+IPv6 ; Βλεπω συνδέεται με ipv6 αλλα εχει καμια διαφορα ;

----------


## newbye

Σοβαρά; Το δικό μου 4G δεν συνδέεται με IPv6, οπότε άφησα και εκεί μόνο το IPv4. Επιπλέον με σκέτο IPv6 στο DSL, δεν μου δουλεύει VoIP. Οπότε κατέληξα να έχω μόνο IPv4 και στα δύο (DSL & 4G). Κάνε δοκιμές, βλέπε ταχύτητες και ping και κράτα τον καλύτερο συνδυασμό.

----------


## dimyok

Με την αλλη καρτα συνδέεται παντα και το voip οπως το ειπες  :Razz:  . Τρωει data το voip ;

----------


## newbye

Τρώει λίγα, αναλόγως τον codec. Εδώ αναφέρει από 0,5 έως 1,3MB το λεπτό ομιλίας. 



Off Topic


		Επόμενο πρόβλημα... να δουλέψει το VoIP σταθερής σε smartphone  :Thinking: .

----------


## griniaris

> Τρώει λίγα, αναλόγως τον codec. Εδώ αναφέρει από 0,5 έως 1,3MB το λεπτό ομιλίας. 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Επόμενο πρόβλημα... να δουλέψει το VoIP σταθερής σε smartphone .


Το VOIP χρειαζεται 100Κbps *(μόνο κατα την διαρκεια συνομιλιας)*  για να δουλευει απροβληματιστα.   Εφοσον μετραμε ΟΛΟΙ τις ταχυτητες μας σε Mbps τοτε ειναι λιγο ακυρο να αναφερεις 0,5 - 1,3 ΜΒ /λεπτο.

----------


## newbye

Μπαίνει η sim σε λειτουργία VoIP και ρώτησε πόσα data καταναλώνει. Τα διαθέσιμα data του κινητού σε Mbps/kbps τα βλέπεις ή σε ΜΒ; Και ποια θα ήταν η ιδανικότερη απάντηση, στις ίδιες μονάδες ή σε διαφορετικές;

----------


## dimyok

Μια χαρα με καλυψες και ολα μετρανε στις ογκοχρεωσεις . Οι εταιριες μας ζυγιζουν και το mb

----------


## newbye

Off Topic


		Ξέρεις κανείς πως ενεργοποιείται το DΑΤΑ ME NOW με ΔΩΡΕΑΝ απεριόριστα data για μια ώρα το μήνα; Το βλέπω στην εφαρμογή στο "Τι νέο υπάρχει" αλλά δεν το βρίσκω μέσα  :Thinking:

----------


## dimyok

1 ωρα το μηνα προσεχως ; Και οτι προλαβεις  :Laughing:

----------


## newbye

Έχω τέσσερις εταιρικές και μια watch-up. Οπότε βγαίνει 1ώρα και 15 λεπτά την εβδομάδα  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

> Μια χαρα με καλυψες και ολα μετρανε στις ογκοχρεωσεις . Οι εταιριες μας ζυγιζουν και το mb


Εμένα με "έσωσε" στη κατανάλωση δεδομένων ότι έβγαλα το Netflix εκτός.

----------


## omitzi

Το booster δουλεύει σαν backup σε περίπτωση που από δόλο κοπεί ρεύμα και σταθερή γραμμή ?Θέλω να εχω access σε συναγερμό-κάμερες. 

Ακόμα κάνει passthrough όπως το 2i ? Γιατί εχω 2 mikrotik από πίσω για extra vpns

Και η τιμή είναι 10 ή 6.5 euro ?

----------


## panoc

> Το booster δουλεύει σαν backup σε περίπτωση που από δόλο κοπεί ρεύμα και σταθερή γραμμή ?Θέλω να εχω access σε συναγερμό-κάμερες. 
> 
> Ακόμα κάνει passthrough όπως το 2i ? Γιατί εχω 2 mikrotik από πίσω για extra vpns
> 
> Και η τιμή είναι 10 ή 6.5 euro ?


Στα 2 πρωτα ναι, στο τριτη η τρεχουσα γνωστη προσφορα ειναι 6.74Ε

***

6GB δωρεαν η cosmote για το 3ημερο, παλι θα πατωσουν οι ταχυτητες.

----------


## griniaris

> Το booster δουλεύει σαν backup σε περίπτωση που από δόλο κοπεί ρεύμα και σταθερή γραμμή ?Θέλω να εχω access σε συναγερμό-κάμερες. 
> 
> Ακόμα κάνει passthrough όπως το 2i ? Γιατί εχω 2 mikrotik από πίσω για extra vpns
> 
> Και η τιμή είναι 10 ή 6.5 euro ?


Μεσω κινητης ειναι οποτε ... ΝΑΙ δουλευει.   

Αλλα αν γινουν αυτα τα 2 που αναφερεις (απο δολο) τοτε να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα εχουν μαζι και jammer κινητης (πλεον ενα μικρο κουτακι ειναι) . Οποτε δεν θα λαβεις καμμια ειδοποιηση.

----------


## emskan

Μετά από δήλωση βλάβης και επίλυσης του προβλήματος, σύμφωνα με την cosmote, η ταχύτητα του booster είναι στα 15Mbps είτε έχω πάνω την adsl, είτε έχω μόνο το 4G, είτε το βγάλω στο μπαλκόνι με 3 γραμμές σήματα, είτε το έχω στο "υπόγειο" με μια γραμμή σήμα!

Στο σημείο που το εχω, βάζω το κινητό cosmote και φτάνει μέχρι και 55mbps.
Βγάζω την κάρτα του κινητού, την βάζω στο booster και πάλι μέχρι 15-16mbps.

Όλα αυτά τα είπα στην "υποστήριξη" της cosmote, δηλώθηκε ως βλάβη και για αυτούς επιλύθηκε!
Το πιο πιθανόν βέβαια είναι να μην ασχολήθηκαν καθόλου!

----------


## dimyok

Mε κοσμοκαρτα μεσα ιδιο σημειο 5 mb/s τωρα μεχρι 7mb/s  ξημερωματα . Ποσταρε τις μετρησεις στο fb να γλιτώσουν τα νεα τους θυματα που τους λενε το παραμυθι ενω ειναι με κοφτη και ας εχει data .

----------


## Sponis

> Εμένα με "έσωσε" στη κατανάλωση δεδομένων ότι έβγαλα το Netflix εκτός.


Μπορώ να βγάλω κάπως εκτός πχ το netflix και το Youtube? Σε αυτά δε χρειάζομαι boost-αρισμα πχ

----------


## psyxakias

Μπορείς είτε να βγάλεις ολόκληρες συσκευές εκτός (πχ τηλεοράσεις), είτε υπηρεσίες βάσει των IP που έχουν. Απλά επειδή Netflix/YouTube έχουν πολλές IPs, πρέπει να βρεις ποιες συνήθως συνδέεσαι (διαφέρει από πάροχο σε πάροχο λόγω caching, CDNs, κτλ).

Internet > Bonding user Filter List > Add exception rule:
Name: <ότι θες>
Type: Redirect target IPv4 address range
Target IPv4 address range: (βάζεις τα ip ranges των υπηρεσιών)

Ενδεικτικά για το Netflix έχω βγάλει εκτός ένα range της Oteglobe (που είδα ότι συνήθως συνδέομαι για το Netflix)... 62.75.21.0 - 62.75.21.255

Το range που έπρεπε να βγάλω ήταν αρκετά μικρότερο (5-10 IPs) αλλά έβγαλα περισσότερες για σιγουριά. Υπ'όψιν ότι μπορεί ανά πάσα στιγμή να αλλάξουν.

----------


## newbye

> 6GB δωρεαν η cosmote για το 3ημερο, παλι θα πατωσουν οι ταχυτητες.


Να τα μας! Δωρεάν απεριόριστα data για την εβδομάδα των αποκριών για συμβόλαια & καρτοσυμβόλαια μέχρι 2/3

----------


## nikolaos91

καλησπερα σε ολους εχω το ιδιο προβλημα οπως μερικοι αλλοι απο εδω ενω εχω data το booster εχει κοφτη στα 15 μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτα για αυτο? να δηλωσω βλαβη?

----------


## dimyok

Να τους κανεις και εσυ μια αναφορα καταγγελιας στην ΕΕΤΤ . Με τα screenshot με τις ταχυτητες .

----------


## griniaris

> Να τους κανεις και εσυ μια αναφορα καταγγελιας στην ΕΕΤΤ . Με τα screenshot με τις ταχυτητες .


Με ποια κατηγορια.. ????????  

Η υπηρεσια ειναι ξεκαθαρη.. 




> Σε περίπτωση δηλαδή που η ταχύτητα στο σπίτι σου δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τα 24Mbps μπορείς να την αυξήσεις *έως και +60Mbps* μέσω του δικτύου COSMOTE 4G.


Το γραφει ΕΩΣ +60  . Γραφει πουθενα οτι ειναι μινιμουμ τοσο...και μαξιμουμ τοσο ? 

Συμπληρωμα της γραμμης ειναι. Δεν ειναι υποκαταστατο .

- - - Updated - - -



Υ.Γ. αφηστε την ΕΕΤΤ να ασχοληθει με πραγματικα προβληματα. Δεν ειναι η babysitter που θα κανει "ντα" την cosmote και την "καθε" cosmote.

----------


## dimyok

Δε λεει πουθενα στη συμβαση " μπορεις να χρησιμοποιεις απο 02:00 μεχρι 06:00 και αναλογως το φορτο δικτυου η τις προσφορες που βγαζουμε και ριχνουμε ταχυτητες για να λεμε οτι δινουμε σε ολους απεριοριστα "

----------


## griniaris

Γιατι το συγκρινεις με τους αλλους με τα "απεριοριστα" ? Αστους αυτους. Οπως και εγω χρυσοπληρωνουμε καθε μηνα τα MB.  Αλλο πακετο , αλλο παγιο . 


Απο εκει και περα , λεει πουθενα στη συμβαση ποσα Mbps θα εχεις κατ'ελαχιστο ?  Γενικα κανει πουθενα αναφορα στα Mbps και δεν το εχω δει ?

----------


## dimyok

μου δινουν 100 gb ογκοχρέωση για να εχω ταχυτητες . Οχι για να σέρνεται ΚΑΙ να μου τρωει και τα GB . Ειναι παραπλανητικη πωληση extra  υπηρεσιας ταχυτητας .

----------


## griniaris

> μου δινουν 100 gb ογκοχρέωση για να εχω ταχυτητες . Οχι για να σέρνεται ΚΑΙ να μου τρωει και τα GB . Ειναι παραπλανητικη πωληση extra  υπηρεσιας ταχυτητας .


Τα 100GB ειναι το οριο του CAP.  

Για να ειναι παραπλανητικο θα πρεπει να εχουν διαφημισει κατι διαφορετικο , να το εχεις αποδεχτει με συμβολαιο και τελικα να σου προσφερουν διαφορετικο προιον. 

Που λοιπον αναφερεται στο συμβολαιο σου οτι θα σου παρεχουν τις ταχυτητες που θελεις?

----------


## psyxakias

> Δε λεει πουθενα στη συμβαση " μπορεις να χρησιμοποιεις απο 02:00 μεχρι 06:00 και αναλογως το φορτο δικτυου η τις προσφορες που βγαζουμε και ριχνουμε ταχυτητες για να λεμε οτι δινουμε σε ολους απεριοριστα "


Αν και γενικά στις ώρες αιχμής (πχ τα απογεύματα) παρατηρώ μείωση στην απόδοση και τις ώρες 02:00-06:00 που ανέφερες "τελικιάζει"... δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχω ιδιαίτερο παράπονο (ακόμα) για αυτές τις μεταπτώσεις.

Ενδεικτικά 11 το πρωί μου δίνει +35-37 Mbps: https://www.speedtest.net/result/9073930828

- - - Updated - - -

Ασυζητητί πάντως αν υπάρχει θέμα (πχ να αποδίδει αισθητά λιγότερο από 4G cosmote κινητό στο ίδιο σημείο) ή να παραμένει σαν restricted ακόμα και μετά από reset των 100GB, μια γραπτή αναγγελία βλάβης δεν είναι καθόλου κακή ιδέα.

----------


## TrObAs

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα, βρε παιδιά για δώστε μου τα φώτα σας, εδώ και ένα μήνα μετά την ανανέωση των Gb μου δεν μου έχουν επαναφέρει την ταχύτητα, δλδ το booster αυτή την στιγμή μου προσφέρει 2 mbps πάνω από την ταχύτητα της vdsl μου ενώ πριν μου τελειώσουν τα gb έπιανα κανονικά πάνω απο 50 mbps. Εννοείται ότι μιλάω συνέχεια μαζί τους και δεν βγαίνει άκρη. Έχει κάποιος από εσάς παρόμοια με τέτοια κατάσταση που να έβγαλε άκρη;

----------


## psyxakias

> Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα, βρε παιδιά για δώστε μου τα φώτα σας, εδώ και ένα μήνα μετά την ανανέωση των Gb μου δεν μου έχουν επαναφέρει την ταχύτητα, δλδ το booster αυτή την στιγμή μου προσφέρει 2 mbps πάνω από την ταχύτητα της vdsl μου ενώ πριν μου τελειώσουν τα gb έπιανα κανονικά πάνω απο 50 mbps. Εννοείται ότι μιλάω συνέχεια μαζί τους και δεν βγαίνει άκρη. Έχει κάποιος από εσάς παρόμοια με τέτοια κατάσταση που να έβγαλε άκρη;


Δε νομίζω ότι σχετίζεται με την ανανέωση των GB, καθώς τα +2 Mbps είναι πολύ χαμηλά. Όταν είχα ξεπεράσει τα GB, με είχε ακριβώς στο +15 Mbps πάνω από την DSL. Μήπως έχει μπουκώσει η κεραία; Κινητό Cosmote με 4G στο ίδιο σημείο δίνει καλή ταχύτητα;

----------


## TrObAs

Καλημέρα φίλε μου, ναι το δοκίμασα με κινητό και πιάνει ακριβώς στο ίδιο σημείο με το booster πάνω απο 45 mpbs. Ωστόσο μου άλλαξαν και rοuter χθες αλλά τπτ, το μόνο που δεν μου άλλαξαν είναι η sim.

----------


## macro

Μερικοι φαινεστε σα να ζειτε μονο για το booster χωρις να εχετε αλλη ζωη και εχετε εκατονταδες μηνυματα μονο σε αυτο το thread. Αφηστε τις καταγγελιες και αν δε σας αρεσει ακυρωστε το. Η υπηρεσια ειναι εως και οχι plus.

----------


## psyxakias

> Μερικοι φαινεστε σα να ζειτε μονο για το booster χωρις να εχετε αλλη ζωη και εχετε εκατονταδες μηνυματα μονο σε αυτο το thread. Αφηστε τις καταγγελιες και αν δε σας αρεσει ακυρωστε το. Η υπηρεσια ειναι εως και οχι plus.


Νομίζω πως υπερβάλεις λίγο, καθώς με την ίδια λογική τα περισσότερα νήματα δε θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν άμα τηρουσσμε τη λογική "άμα δε σαρεσει, ακύρωσε το".

----------


## griniaris

> Μερικοι φαινεστε σα να ζειτε μονο για το booster χωρις να εχετε αλλη ζωη και εχετε εκατονταδες μηνυματα μονο σε αυτο το thread. Αφηστε τις καταγγελιες και αν δε σας αρεσει ακυρωστε το. Η υπηρεσια ειναι εως και οχι plus.


 :One thumb up: 




> Νομίζω πως υπερβάλεις λίγο, καθώς με την ίδια λογική τα περισσότερα νήματα δε θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν άμα τηρουσσμε τη λογική "άμα δε σαρεσει, ακύρωσε το".


Αλλο να το συζηταμε...  και αλλο καθε μερα να ακουω συμβουλες του τυπου ...  "κανε καταγγελλια στην ΕΕΤΤ".  

Ειναι ειλικρινα πολυ παιδαριωδες αντιμετωπισεις αυτες.

----------


## TrObAs

Φίλε μου δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι, απλά όταν έχεις μια υπηρεσία που την ενεργοποιείς και ξέρεις ότι σου αποδίδει 80% και ξαφνικά χωρίς κάποιο προφανή λόγο σου κατεβαίνει στο 20% ψάχνεις την αιτία. Και ειδικότερα για όλους εμάς που πληρώνουμε μια ταχύτητα για vdsl στον οτε και δεν την πιάνουμε ούτε στο 70% νομίζω έχουμε κάθε δικαίωμα να ψαχνόμαστε στο τι μας γίνεται, προφανώς και υπάρχουν σοβαρότερα προβλήματα στον κόσμο αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο threat αναλύομε το συγκεκριμένο.!

- - - Updated - - -

Και επανέρχομαι στο θέμα που προανέφερα δοκιμάζοντας να κατεβάσω απο τορρεντ είδα αυτό ακριβώς που αναφέρεις φίλε psyxakias ότι μου δίνει 10 mbps πάνω από την vdsl δηλαδή αντιδρά σαν να μην έχω υπόλοιπο gb που δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Περιμένω να δω με πάρουν για ακόμη μια φορά τηλ από τον ΟΤΕ να δω τι θα μου πουν αυτή τη φορά.

----------


## griniaris

> Φίλε μου δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι, απλά όταν έχεις μια υπηρεσία που την ενεργοποιείς και ξέρεις ότι σου αποδίδει 80% και ξαφνικά χωρίς κάποιο προφανή λόγο σου κατεβαίνει στο 20% ψάχνεις την αιτία. Και ειδικότερα για όλους εμάς που πληρώνουμε μια ταχύτητα για vdsl στον οτε και δεν την πιάνουμε ούτε στο 70% νομίζω έχουμε κάθε δικαίωμα να ψαχνόμαστε στο τι μας γίνεται, προφανώς και υπάρχουν σοβαρότερα προβλήματα στον κόσμο αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο threat αναλύομε το συγκεκριμένο.!


Εννοειται πως θα το συζητησουμε.   Αλλα επειδη το παρακολουθω πολυ καιρο το νημα...  τα ιδια και τα ιδια διαβαζω. 

Τα ιδια και τα ιδια ποστ απο τους ιδιους.   Κανενα νεοτερο. Καμμια καινουρια ιδεα. Εχει εξαντληθει το θεμα.  

Και το ρεζουμε ειναι το εξης.  Ετσι δουλευει ΠΛΕΟΝ. με 6.5€/μηνα  παιρνουμε ενα 4G router που υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μας δωσει παραπανω ταχυτητα. 

Τιποτα περισσοτερο τιποτα λιγοτερο. Δεν μπορουμε να εκβιασουμε κανεναν να μας δωσει παραπανω ταχυτητα.

----------


## TrObAs

> Εννοειται πως θα το συζητησουμε.   Αλλα επειδη το παρακολουθω πολυ καιρο το νημα...  τα ιδια και τα ιδια διαβαζω. 
> 
> Τα ιδια και τα ιδια ποστ απο τους ιδιους.   Κανενα νεοτερο. Καμμια καινουρια ιδεα. Εχει εξαντληθει το θεμα.  
> 
> Και το ρεζουμε ειναι το εξης.  Ετσι δουλευει ΠΛΕΟΝ. με 6.5€/μηνα  παιρνουμε ενα 4G router που υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μας δωσει παραπανω ταχυτητα. 
> 
> Τιποτα περισσοτερο τιποτα λιγοτερο. Δεν μπορουμε να εκβιασουμε κανεναν να μας δωσει παραπανω ταχυτητα.


Φίλε μου συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου σε αυτό που λες, σίγουρα όταν μπεις στην υπηρεσία και έχεις ένα Χ αποτέλεσμα τουλάχιστον ξέρεις ότι μένεις σε αυτό χωρίς να γκρινιάζεις γιατί το Χ δεν είναι Ψ αφού έπρεπε να είναι Ψ. Το δικό μου πρόβλημα όμως είναι άλλο και για αυτό ταλαιπωρώ και εγώ το νήμα με την σειρά μου!

----------


## macro

Δεν εννοω αυτα που σωστα λετε. Μιλαω για τον τυπο που ξυπναει το πρωι και κανει μια καταγγελια στην εεττ και παιρνει και το δηλωνει και μια βλαβη πριν ακομη πιει το καφε του. Ολα αυτα καθε μερα, μηνες τωρα που τον παρακολουθω και συμβουλευει και τους αλλους να κανουν το ιδιο.

Για μενα ισχυει αυτο που σας ειπα. Ειναι μια υπηρεσια mobile data "εως" και δε μπορεις να κανεις τπτ, ασχετα αν τη μια μερα εχεις 80 και την αλλη 20. Την παρ' αλλη παλι 60 θα εχεις. 

Take it or leave it ειναι μας αρεσει δε μας αρεσει.

Το να ερχομαστε εδω απλα και μονο για να γκρινιαζουμε χωρις καποια ουσια, το μονο που κατορθωνουμε ειναι να χαρακτηριζομαστε.

----------


## dimyok

Πειτε με γκρινιαρη παλι δεν ειχα υπηρεσια .Οχι δε το αλλαζω . Μετα απο χρονια σχεση αγαπης - μισους το χω συνηθισει οτε η πιο σταθερή σας σχεση  :Razz:  Αλλα αν μπορειτε δωστε μου κανα τμημα που να ξερει τι ειναι και να μου δωσει και προσφορα ανανεωσης αλλα 2 χρονια

----------


## striker10

- - - Updated - - -




> Το booster δουλεύει σαν backup σε περίπτωση που από δόλο κοπεί ρεύμα και σταθερή γραμμή ?Θέλω να εχω access σε συναγερμό-κάμερες. 
> 
> Ακόμα κάνει passthrough όπως το 2i ? Γιατί εχω 2 mikrotik από πίσω για extra vpns
> 
> Και η τιμή είναι 10 ή 6.5 euro ?



back up ναι λειτουργει με το 4g ετσι. voip διαθεσιμο ωστε να καλεσει ο συναγιαρμος σου την εταιρεια ακομα κ αν δεν εχεις landline εκεινη την στιγμη. πολυ βασικο αυτο.
βεβαια μη ξεχασεις να βαλεις το μπουστερ σε ενα ups , για να εχει ρευμα μολις κοπει το κεντρικο ρευμα κ να μπορεσει το τηλ σου να κανει αυτην την μια κληση τουλαχιστον

σχετικα με τις καμερες, αν μπορεις να σεταρεις να τις βλεπεις μεσα απο το booster, σε παρακαλω στειλε μου dm.
εχει τελειως διαφορετικο μενου απο το speedport entry και ποτε δε μπορεσα να σεταρω τις καμερες στο μπουστερ οποτε τις κρατησα στο entry

----------


## psyxakias

Συναγερμοί και κάμερες που χρειάζονται εισερχόμενη σύνδεση (με port forward) λειτουργούν κανονικά σε booster μέσω της xDSL αλλά όχι μέσω 4G, διότι α) παίρνει NAT IP (100.x.x) στο 4G αν και δεν έχω δοκιμάσει με IPv6, β) στην κινητή by default είναι κλειστά τα εισερχόμενα ports και πρέπει να κάνεις αίτηση να ανοίξουν. Υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές λύσεις με reverse tunnels & VPN αλλά θέλει λίγο δουλίτσα στο στήσιμο. Διαφορετικά καλό είναι η επιλογή καμερών που υποστηρίζουν cloud/online DVR για να μπορείς να τις βλέπεις χωρίς απευθείας σύνδεση στην κάμερα.

Edit: [ Όπως ειπώθηκε παρακάτω πιθανόν κάνω λάθος, θα το ξαναδοκιμάσω ]

----------


## striker10

> Συναγερμοί και κάμερες που χρειάζονται εισερχόμενη σύνδεση (με port forward) λειτουργούν κανονικά σε booster μέσω της xDSL αλλά όχι μέσω 4G, διότι α) παίρνει NAT IP (100.x.x) στο 4G αν και δεν έχω δοκιμάσει με IPv6, β) στην κινητή by default είναι κλειστά τα εισερχόμενα ports και πρέπει να κάνεις αίτηση να ανοίξουν. Υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές λύσεις με reverse tunnels & VPN αλλά θέλει λίγο δουλίτσα στο στήσιμο. Διαφορετικά καλό είναι η επιλογή καμερών που υποστηρίζουν cloud/online DVR για να μπορείς να τις βλέπεις χωρίς απευθείας σύνδεση στην κάμερα.


λειτουργω το booster χωρις το dsl καλωδιο...μηπως αυτο το κανει πιο απλο το port forward κτλ? (σχετικα με τις καμερες/καταγραφικο ρωταω)

----------


## puntomania

> Συναγερμοί και κάμερες που χρειάζονται εισερχόμενη σύνδεση (με port forward) λειτουργούν κανονικά σε booster μέσω της xDSL αλλά όχι μέσω 4G, διότι α) παίρνει NAT IP (100.x.x) στο 4G αν και δεν έχω δοκιμάσει με IPv6, β) στην κινητή by default είναι κλειστά τα εισερχόμενα ports και πρέπει να κάνεις αίτηση να ανοίξουν. Υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές λύσεις με reverse tunnels & VPN αλλά θέλει λίγο δουλίτσα στο στήσιμο. Διαφορετικά καλό είναι η επιλογή καμερών που υποστηρίζουν cloud/online DVR για να μπορείς να τις βλέπεις χωρίς απευθείας σύνδεση στην κάμερα.


μια χαρά μου δουλευει το DVR με το cloud του... μονο με το 4G

οταν το δουλεύεις μόνο με το 4G η εξωτερική σου ιπ ειναι αυτή που παίρνει απ τον bonding σερφερ και οχι η 100αρα απ την κινητή.

----------


## psyxakias

> Πειτε με γκρινιαρη παλι δεν ειχα υπηρεσια


Εδώ πάντως το bonding δεν έχει πέσει πάνω από 3 εβδομάδες, το ίδιο και η ADSL. Μόνο το 4G πέφτει μια φορά το 24ωρο (πάντα την ίδια ώρα, για την ακρίβεια στις 24 ώρες και 2 λεπτά) για 10-12 δευτερόλεπτα και επανέρχεται.

- - - Updated - - -




> μια χαρά μου δουλευει το DVR με το cloud του... μονο με το 4G
> 
> οταν το δουλεύεις μόνο με το 4G η εξωτερική σου ιπ ειναι αυτή που παίρνει απ τον bonding σερφερ και οχι η 100αρα απ την κινητή.


Δεν συνηθίζει να πέφτει η DSL και δεν μου έχει χρειαστεί στη πράξη ως τώρα. Μια φορά μόνο το είχα δοκιμάσει και πιθανόν να έκανα εγώ κάποιο λάθος. Θα ξηλώσω την DSL κάποια στιγμή και θα το ξαναδοκιμάσω.

----------


## puntomania

> Εδώ πάντως το bonding δεν έχει πέσει πάνω από 3 εβδομάδες, το ίδιο και η ADSL. Μόνο το 4G πέφτει μια φορά το 24ωρο (πάντα την ίδια ώρα, για την ακρίβεια στις 24 ώρες και 2 λεπτά) για 10-12 δευτερόλεπτα και επανέρχεται.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Δεν συνηθίζει να πέφτει η DSL και δεν μου έχει χρειαστεί στη πράξη ως τώρα. Μια φορά μόνο το είχα δοκιμάσει και πιθανόν να έκανα εγώ κάποιο λάθος. Θα ξηλώσω την DSL κάποια στιγμή και θα το ξαναδοκιμάσω.


αυτό που δεν δουλευει οταν εχουμε μονο το 4G ειναι το ddns client που εχει...πχ noip κτλ....

----------


## striker10

> αυτό που δεν δουλευει οταν εχουμε μονο το 4G ειναι το ddns client που εχει...πχ noip κτλ....


νομιζω χωρις το ddns δεν εχω εικονα απομακρισμενη του καταγραφικου μου
ισως κανω λαθος θα το δω το βραδυ

----------


## puntomania

> νομιζω χωρις το ddns δεν εχω εικονα απομακρισμενη του καταγραφικου μου
> ισως κανω λαθος θα το δω το βραδυ


αν δουλεύει με το δικό του cloud... δεν έχεις θέμα... to ddns το θέλουμε οταν κάνουμε pf για να μπαίνουμε! το οποίο λύνεται βέβαια με ένα εξτρά ρουτερακι.

----------


## newbye

Σήμερα από το μεσημέρι είναι όλα νεκρά, "DSL synchronization: No signal", VoIP offline, δίχως 4G γιατί χωρίς dsl το bonding γίνεται down! Είναι η δεύτερη φορά που συμβαίνει. Δηλώνω βλάβη, και όταν έρθει ο τεχνικός βλέπουμε. Προς στιγμήν VoIP και Internet μας το έσωσε η SIM συμβολαίου με τα απεριόριστα, πάλι καλά δηλαδή.

----------


## puntomania

> Σήμερα από το μεσημέρι είναι όλα νεκρά, "DSL synchronization: No signal", VoIP offline, δίχως 4G γιατί χωρίς dsl το bonding γίνεται down! Είναι η δεύτερη φορά που συμβαίνει. Δηλώνω βλάβη, και όταν έρθει ο τεχνικός βλέπουμε. Προς στιγμήν VoIP και Internet μας το έσωσε η SIM συμβολαίου με τα απεριόριστα, πάλι καλά δηλαδή.


κάνε ένα ρεσετ σε εργοστασιακές...μήπως έφαγε κάνα κόλλημα

----------


## psyxakias

Παρατηρούσα πάντως την ταχύτητα σήμερα το απόγευμα γιατί κατέβαζα κάτι αρχεία και έπαιζε +20 Mbps το booster, not bad αν σκεφτούμε ότι παίζει και η προσφορά απεριορίστων. ΟΚ δεν είναι το ίδιο που τα βράδια πάει +40-50 Mbps αλλά παλεύεται.

----------


## dimyok

> Σήμερα από το μεσημέρι είναι όλα νεκρά, "DSL synchronization: No signal", VoIP offline, δίχως 4G γιατί χωρίς dsl το bonding γίνεται down! Είναι η δεύτερη φορά που συμβαίνει. Δηλώνω βλάβη, και όταν έρθει ο τεχνικός βλέπουμε. Προς στιγμήν VoIP και Internet μας το έσωσε η SIM συμβολαίου με τα απεριόριστα, πάλι καλά δηλαδή.


Δεν ειναι βλαβη ακριβως το ιδιο εδω . Καθε 24 ωρες φαινεται να ερχεται ενα κρυφο πρωτοκολλο απο το 4G και εκει που δουλευε να μη δουλευει 
η τουμπαλιν να ανοιξει .

----------


## newbye

> κάνε ένα ρεσετ σε εργοστασιακές...μήπως έφαγε κάνα κόλλημα


Τίποτα, συνδέω και άλλα δύο routers που έχω, το dsl είναι νεκρό... κανένα σημείο ζωής, άλλαξα καλώδια πάλι τίποτα. Το καλοκαίρι είχαμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα, και τελικά ήταν μισοβγασμένο το καλώδιο στην κολόνα του ΟΤΕ. Είχε λίγο αέρα σήμερα μπορεί να βγήκε πάλι από τη θέση του  :Laughing: .

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν ειναι βλαβη ακριβως το ιδιο εδω . Καθε 24 ωρες φαινεται να ερχεται ενα κρυφο πρωτοκολλο απο το 4G και εκει που δουλευε να μη δουλευει 
> η τουμπαλιν να ανοιξει .


Kάθε 24 ώρες και 2 λεπτά, γίνεται reset/reconnect του LTE Tunnel.

----------


## psyxakias

Δεν βλέπω να μας πτοεί ούτε κορονοϊός, ούτε προσφορά απεριορίστων δεδομένων... +30 Mbps αυτή την ώρα.

https://www.speedtest.net/result/9079135181

----------


## newbye

Εντωμεταξύ χθες κάποιος σκαφέας έκοψε το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ   :Whistle: . Δεν έχει VoIP/ADSL η περιοχή, ήρθε και ο τεχνικός, όλα είναι νεκρά και ψάχνει. Και από την στιγμή που δεν δίνει καθόλου internet το speedbooster από το 4G, βρήκα την ευκαιρία και το δήλωσα και αυτό βλάβη ΓΡΑΠΤΩΣ. Γιατί σύμφωνα με το F.A.Qs θα έπρεπε να συνεχίζω να έχω πρόσβαση στο Internet, μέσω του δικτύου κινητής COSMOTE. Πως ζητάω πίστωση για τις μέρες που θα είμαι εκτός; Να περιμένω να διορθωθεί η βλάβη και να ζητήσω μετά;

-update-
Μίλησα μέχρι στιγμής με τρεις για να ερευνήσουν για πιο λόγο δεν δουλεύει αυτόνομα το 4G. Εγώ προσπάθησα να τους εξηγήσω  :Whistle: . H πρώτη ευγενική κυρία επειδή ήταν δύσκολο το ερώτημα, δεν καταλάβαινε και με έστειλε σε ένα ευγενικό παλικάρι που είναι για το mobile. To ευγενικό παλικάρι ούτε αυτό καταλάβαινε και μου είπε ότι τελείωσαν τα MB... να δείτε για νέο πακέτο speedbooster  :Whistle: . Του εξήγησα ότι είναι απεριόριστα με speed limit τα 15mpbs, ακόμα και αν μπουν δεδομένα, πάλι δε θα δουλέψει επειδή το adsl είναι κομμένο και θα συνεχίζουν τα LTE & Bonding να είναι down. Του είπα ότι αναγκαστικά έχω βάλει sim συμβολαίου στο speedbooster για να παίρνω internet από εκεί. Απόρησε, και με ρωτάει, δουλεύει το booster έτσι;  :Razz: . Πάει και αυτός βγήκε knock out, οπότε με σύνδεσε με το τεχνικό τμήμα. Εξηγήσεις πάλι, με μια ευγενική κυρία στο τεχνικό τμήμα. Ζητάει να βάλω την sim του booster για να το δει. Βάζω ρύθμιση hybrid και την booster-sim και κάνω restart... Με ρωτάει για τα φωτάκια του booster..., προσπαθεί να το ελέγξει και αυτή, αλλά πως να το ελέγξει, αφού όλος ο έλεγχος γίνεται από την adsl που είναι κομμένη  :Laughing: . 

Οπότε για να ελέγξουν το 4G θα πρέπει να φτιάξουν πρώτα την dsl, η οποία θα πρέπει να είναι πάνω στο booster. Τότε όμως θα δουλεύει και το 4G... Άρα καταλήγουμε σε παράδοξο, γιατί ένας τέτοιος έλεγχος θα είναι μάταιος  :Thinking: .

----------


## ariusbb

Από την εφαρμογή Cosmote μου βγάζει πλέον την επιλογή +50GB χωρίς χρέωση.
Το ενεργοποίησα και το τελείωσα ήδη και μου δίνει πάλι την επιλογή χωρίς χρέωση.
Το θέμα είναι, εάν είναι λάθος το λεκτικό και θα μου έρθει καμία χρέωση ή όντως το έχουν δωρεάν...

----------


## DoSMaN

> Από την εφαρμογή Cosmote μου βγάζει πλέον την επιλογή +50GB χωρίς χρέωση.
> Το ενεργοποίησα και το τελείωσα ήδη και μου δίνει πάλι την επιλογή χωρίς χρέωση.
> Το θέμα είναι, εάν είναι λάθος το λεκτικό και θα μου έρθει καμία χρέωση ή όντως το έχουν δωρεάν...


Κράτα screenshot όπου δε σου βγάζει κανένα μήνυμα για χρέωση (ή βίντεο από το κινητό) να το έχεις καβάτζα αλλά θα σου πρότεινα μην το κάνεις ξανά πριν μιλήσεις μαζί τους...
Τουλάχιστον να είσαι καλυμμένος για την πρώτη φορά μπας και γλυτώσεις το όποιο κόστος σου βάλουν για δική τους βλακεία..

----------


## pier88

> Από την εφαρμογή Cosmote μου βγάζει πλέον την επιλογή +50GB χωρίς χρέωση.
> Το ενεργοποίησα και το τελείωσα ήδη και μου δίνει πάλι την επιλογή χωρίς χρέωση.
> Το θέμα είναι, εάν είναι λάθος το λεκτικό και θα μου έρθει καμία χρέωση ή όντως το έχουν δωρεάν...


Καλό θα ήταν να μην το ενεργοποιήσεις πάλι...

----------


## dimyok

Εμενα παντα ετσι ηταν χωρις τιμη στο app προφανως και πολλοι το πηραν χαμπαρι - δε το εχω παρει γιατι εχω πει τι τους θεωρω και αυτους και το app  . Νewbye τεσταρε το  πρωτα να τους κανεις και αναλυση - σεμιναριο τι είναι και μετα βλεπουμε  :Razz:  Στο φιλο παιζει να δει μετα στο λογαριασμο του μηνα  + 2χ20 = 40 ouch .....

----------


## pier88

> Στο φιλο παιζει να δει μετα στο λογαριασμο του μηνα  + 2χ20 = 40 ouch .....


Αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο.Παντως πουθενά δε λέει δωρεάν και στο app,αν μπείτε από browser θα δείτε και την τιμή.

----------


## puntomania

> Από την εφαρμογή Cosmote μου βγάζει πλέον την επιλογή +50GB χωρίς χρέωση.
> Το ενεργοποίησα και το τελείωσα ήδη και μου δίνει πάλι την επιλογή χωρίς χρέωση.
> Το θέμα είναι, εάν είναι λάθος το λεκτικό και θα μου έρθει καμία χρέωση ή όντως το έχουν δωρεάν...


απλά στο αππ δεν φαίνεται η χρέωση..θα την δεις στο λογαριασμό..

----------


## newbye

Θα έπρεπε να γράφει την τιμή υποχρεωτικά. Αν χρεωθεί, πάμε για εξαπάτηση καταναλωτή. Πρέπει να πάρει τηλέφωνο και να τους πει για την "πονηριά" και να μη χρεωθεί. Υπάρχουν και τα δωρεάν απεριόριστα για 60 λεπτά  :Razz: .

----------


## emskan

Στην εφαρμογή της cosmote δεν έβγαζε ποτέ τιμή για τα έξτρα 50GB, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Στο site όμως, στο mycosmote, βγάζει την τιμή κανονικά.

----------


## striker10

παιδια καλημερα

εχει κανεις ευκολες οδηγιες για bandwith control ? αν ναι, υπαρχει τροπος να γινει ανα θυρα? δηλαδη μεχρι 10 mpbs για παραδειγμα στο lan2 , μεχρι οσο παει στο lan1 κτλ κτλ κτλ

----------


## macro

Ανα port ειναι το ζητημα, το οποιο απο οσο ειδα δε το κανει.

----------


## StefanosGeo

Από "απεριόριστα" πήξαμε πάντως...

----------


## striker10

> Ανα port ειναι το ζητημα, το οποιο απο οσο ειδα δε το κανει.


αν δε το εχει βρει κανεις ανα πορτ, οπως αλλιως 
γινεται τελος παντων

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Και εμένα έτσι το βγάζει και χρεώθηκα 20€.

----------


## psyxakias

> εχει κανεις ευκολες οδηγιες για bandwith control ? αν ναι, υπαρχει τροπος να γινει ανα θυρα? δηλαδη μεχρι 10 mpbs για παραδειγμα στο lan2 , μεχρι οσο παει στο lan1 κτλ κτλ κτλ





> Ανα port ειναι το ζητημα, το οποιο απο οσο ειδα δε το κανει.





> αν δε το εχει βρει κανεις ανα πορτ, οπως αλλιως γινεται τελος παντων


Φαίνεται να το κάνει μόνο για το upload, όχι για το download. Γενικά οι QoS/ratelimiter δυνατότητές του δεν με έχουν αφήσει ευχαριστημένο, καλύτερα 3rd party router για κάτι πιο εξεζητημένο.

----------


## macro

Ποιο κανει μονο στο upload? Το ανα port ή το ανα lan θυρα?

----------


## psyxakias

Και για τα δύο (TCP/UDP ports ή LAN ports), μόνο στο upload βάζεις κόφτη αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## macro

Απο που το κανεις και δε το προσεξα?

----------


## psyxakias

> Απο που το κανεις και δε το προσεξα?


Internet > Bandwidth Control > New
Traffic management type:
- IP QoS classification (για srcIPs)
- MAC QoS classification (για devices, πρέπει να τις κάνεις add)
- LAN QoS classification (για LAN ports)
- Application QoS classification (για UDP/TCP ports, πρέπει να τα κάνεις add)

- - - Updated - - -

Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ μόνο το QoS για ορισμό προτεραιοτήτων (βάσει συσκευών) αλλά δεν έχω μείνει ιδιαίτερα ευχαριστημένος, ενώ με το Entry 2i router είχα πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## NinjaMiltos

Μόνο στο Upload και μόνο στο κομμάτι της DSL γραμμής, δεν εφαρμόζει το Bandwidth Control στο κομμάτι του Mobile.

----------


## macro

Απο αλλου ξεκινησε το θεμα και αλλου κατεληξε. Η αρχικη ερωτηση που εχει ξαναγινει ειναι αν μπορει μια port κινηση, π.χ. 443, 80 να περασει απο μια συγκεκριμενη γραμμη. Απο dsl ή mobile δλδ.

----------


## psyxakias

> Απο αλλου ξεκινησε το θεμα και αλλου κατεληξε. Η αρχικη ερωτηση που εχει ξαναγινει ειναι αν μπορει μια port κινηση, π.χ. 443, 80 να περασει απο μια συγκεκριμενη γραμμη. Απο dsl ή mobile δλδ.


Ναι εστιάστηκα στην (αρχική) ερώτηση του striker10 που ήταν για τα LAN ports και bandwidth control.

Όσον αφορά αυτό που είπες για port κίνηση, πχ 80/443 γίνεται την (εξερχόμενη) κίνηση προς websites να την στέλνεις μέσω DSL μόνο. Το αντίστροφο (κίνηση προς δικό σου site στην 80/443) δε νομίζω, είναι γενικά κάπως περιορισμένες οι λειτουργίες του huawei router.

----------


## macro

Ναι εσυ σωστα απαντησες πριν. Για τον αλλο φιλο λεω που το πηρε και το πεταξε στην εξεδρα και χαθηκε η μπαλα εκει λιγο το επεσημανα.

----------


## dimyok

To cosmote tv δε δουλεύει με το 4g μονο του του κοβει την εικονα ..... Υπαρχει καποιο workaround ; Και το tv app δε δουλευει στα mls tablet που σπρώχνουν τα θεωρει πειραγμενα rootαρισμενα ....

----------


## emskan

Ναι το cosmote tv δεν δουλεύει με το 4G. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι θέμα κάποιου "κλειδώματος" ή ρύθμισης στο ΗΑ35 γιατί νομίζω πως είναι θέμα του αποκωδικοποιητή, από κάτι λίγα που μου είχαν πει από το 13888.

Παρεμπιπτόντως την τελευταία εβδομάδα το booster δουλεύει καλά (κανονικά δηλαδή) με ή χωρίς την adsl πάνω.

----------


## dimyok

Ναι αλλα και το app που τρεχει σε android δε streamαρει βιντεο όταν συνδέεται στο 4G ! . Αλλα δουλευει στο κινητο και με nova wifi και με τα data . Οταν μου στειλουν και το κολοκουτο τους το OTT θα το δοκιμάσω μπας και κανει sideload

----------


## emskan

Σωστά, ούτε το tv go παίζει με το 4G του ΗΑ35.

----------


## venejo

Για τα υπ' όψιν.
Τελευταία είχε πέσει η απόδοση του WiFi (έπαιζε 1-2 γραμμές λιγότερες) και είπα πως μάλλον
αρχίζει να τα παίζει σιγά σιγά. Έκανα εκτροπή το σταθερό στο κινητό και έβαλα ένα Thomson/Technicolor router επάνω.
Πηγαίνοντας να περάσω το κωδικό του wifi (που είχα αλλάξει πρόσφατα) στο Thomson, δεν με άφηνε καθώς περιείχε
μεταξύ άλλων και ένα *. Όταν το αφαίρεσα και από το ΗΑ35 η ισχύς του wifi επανήλθε κανονικά.

----------


## htg

Παρέλαβα κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου σήμερα το HA35 αφού η VDSL μοιάζει ακόμα μακρινή στην περιοχή...
Μέχρι τώρα είχα το oxygen του οτε μόνο για την DSL και από πίσω ένα mikrotik για όλα τα υπόποιπα (dhcp, wifi κλπ.).
Δούλευε απλά με ένα static route από την 192.168.1.0/24 (address του mikrotik) στην ip του oxygen.
Προσπάθησα να κάνω ακριβώς το ίδιο και στο huawei αλλα δεν...
Ενώ δίνει κανονικά ip και dns από το mikrotik στις συσκευές, όταν πας να κάνεις ping την ip του ha35 δεν επιστρέφουν τα πακέτα.
Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα τι ρύθμιση μπορεί να υπάρχει στο huawei που δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## psyxakias

Αναφέρεις 192.168.1.0/24 ως address του mikrotik, το Oxygen τι IP είχε;

----------


## macro

Τι εννοεις ειχες το oxygen μονο για dsl? Ηταν σε bridge mode? Προσπαθησε να εισαι ξεκαθαρος. Αν ηταν ετσι το booster δε μπαινει σε  bridge mode και πρεπει να παιξεις RBR (router behind router).

Ανοιξε ενα νημα στο mikrotik...........

----------


## panoc

Δε ξερω εαν εχει ερωτηθει ηδη αλλα :
εχει το ΗΑ35 υποστηριξη για wan συνδεση ωστε να λειτουργησει σαν σκετο ρουτερ πισω απο αλλο modem ?

----------


## dimyok

> Αναφέρεις 192.168.1.0/24 ως address του mikrotik, το Oxygen τι IP είχε;


Το tplink load balancing router φαινεται να εχει παρομοια προβληματα εχει  192.168.0.1 default interface  και βλεπεις μεσα απο αυτο μια το συνδεδεμενο HA35 με 192.168.1 .1 default και μια το asus με 192.168.1.1 ενω το asus συνδεετει με αλλη .
Δε βρηκα  καποιο νημα για τα wan των tp link και sorry που το βαζω εδω αλλα κατι απλο σε ρυθμιση πρεπει να ειναι . Καθε φορα που πεφτει η γραμμη του asus χανει ιp  και ξανα συνδεεται αμα βγαλω/βαλω παλι το wan 2 καλωδιο που συνδεεται στο balancer . To ΗA35 το εχω στη WAN1 .Με καρφωτη ip η auto obtain from dchp server το ιδιο κανει

----------


## htg

> Αναφέρεις 192.168.1.0/24 ως address του mikrotik, το Oxygen τι IP είχε;


10.0.0.140, και στο booster την ίδια έβαλα.




> Τι εννοεις ειχες το oxygen μονο για dsl? Ηταν σε bridge mode? Προσπαθησε να εισαι ξεκαθαρος. Αν ηταν ετσι το booster δε μπαινει σε  bridge mode και πρεπει να παιξεις RBR (router behind router).
> 
> Ανοιξε ενα νημα στο mikrotik...........


Δεν ήταν σε bridge mode, είχε δύο lan και ένα static route από το lan του μικροτικ (192.168.1.0/24) στην ip του oxygen (10.0.0.140).

Παραθέτω τις ρυθμίσεις στα δυο συνημμένα, oxygen και booster, το ένα παίζει το άλλο όχι...

----------


## dimyok

Μηπως κανει τα δικα του και αλλαζει ρυθμισεις ειναι ανοιχτο το TR069 στη DSL η στο 4G ;

----------


## macro

Βαλε στο ΜΤ ενα ρουτ destination την ιπ του booster με gateway την ιπ του Μτ και θα παιζει μια χαρα. Ετσι επρεπε να κανεις και στο αλλο.

----------


## htg

> Μηπως κανει τα δικα του και αλλαζει ρυθμισεις ειναι ανοιχτο το TR069 στη DSL η στο 4G ;


Ήταν ανοιχτό στην DSL, το έκλεισα αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι.

- - - Updated - - -




> Βαλε στο ΜΤ ενα ρουτ destination την ιπ του booster με gateway την ιπ του Μτ και θα παιζει μια χαρα. Ετσι επρεπε να κανεις και στο αλλο.


Έτσι ήταν/είναι το setup του μικροτικ.

----------


## emskan

Εννοείται ότι λόγω της κατάστασης δεν μπορώ να διαμαρτυρηθώ και οτι άλλα είναι αυτά που έχουν σημασία τώρα,
αλλά η cosmote ότι κόφτες έχει, ακόμα και σε πειραματικό στάδιο, τους έχει ρίξει στο booster!

----------


## Άρης13

> Εννοείται ότι λόγω της κατάστασης δεν μπορώ να διαμαρτυρηθώ και οτι άλλα είναι αυτά που έχουν σημασία τώρα,
> αλλά η cosmote ότι κόφτες έχει, ακόμα και σε πειραματικό στάδιο, τους έχει ρίξει στο booster!


Μια απο τα ιδια, το booster μετα τις 6 το απογευμα φερνει 1-3mbps. Και μετα τις 10 το βραδυ αρχιζει ξανα στο 10+

----------


## pier88

Μάλλον δεν είναι κόφτες παιδιά,πρόβλημα με τις κατά τόπους κεραίες υπάρχει,όπου είναι πίτα δεν δουλεύει το booster.Προσωπικά είμαι έτσι από τα μέσα Δεκεμβρίου και χτες μου έδωσαν το ελεύθερο να το επιστρέψω χωρίς πεναλντι.

----------


## dimyok

Τι τους ειπες ακριβως ; στο 13788 ;

----------


## pier88

> Τι τους ειπες ακριβως ; στο 13788 ;


Ναι αλλά ζήτησα να μιλήσω με το τμήμα της κινητής.Τους είπα ότι δεν λειτουργεί και ξέρω ότι ο λόγος είναι ο φόρτος της κεραίας,κάνανε έλεγχο και το επιβεβαίωσαν,είπαν και καλά ότι θα το δώσουν γιά αναβάθμιση στο αρμόδιο Τμήμα.

----------


## dimyok

"αναβαθμιση " δουλεματος .... εμενα δε μου εχουν απαντησει τοσους μηνες τωρα . Και γνωριζουμε οτι ξαφνικα πεταει και γμαει αμα του βαλεις sim με απεριοριστα και εξ. κεραια ... Με τοσα λεφτα βαζεις sky 100 mbps βεβαια

----------


## pier88

> "αναβαθμιση " δουλεματος .... εμενα δε μου εχουν απαντησει τοσους μηνες τωρα . Και γνωριζουμε οτι ξαφνικα πεταει και γμαει αμα του βαλεις sim με απεριοριστα και εξ. κεραια ... Με τοσα λεφτα βαζεις sky 100 mbps βεβαια


Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι το δίκτυό τους δεν πετάει,τουλάχιστον στη δική μου περίπτωση.Παίζει 1-3 Mbps,20 ώρες την ημέρα!Δύσκολα ανοίγει σελίδα.Παίρνω τώρα τηλ/νο να το πάρουν πίσω,βαρέθηκα.

----------


## emskan

Στο ίδιο σημείο, άρα και από την ίδια κεραία, κινητό cosmote στα 40-45. Το booster 5-7.

Λίγο πριν τα Χριστούγεννα και για κανένα μήνα είχα τα ίδια, τους πήρα, μου λέγαν άλλα των άλλων, μετά έφτιαξε για κάποιο διάστημα και τις τελευταίες 3-4 μέρες πάλι τα ίδια.

Κάτι κάνουν στο booster, δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω αλλιώς. Και να πω πως μου έχουν αλλάξει και ΗΑ35 μια φορά.

----------


## pier88

> Στο ίδιο σημείο, άρα και από την ίδια κεραία, κινητό cosmote στα 40-45. Το booster 5-7.
> 
> Λίγο πριν τα Χριστούγεννα και για κανένα μήνα είχα τα ίδια, τους πήρα, μου λέγαν άλλα των άλλων, μετά έφτιαξε για κάποιο διάστημα και τις τελευταίες 3-4 μέρες πάλι τα ίδια.
> 
> Κάτι κάνουν στο booster, δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω αλλιώς. Και να πω πως μου έχουν αλλάξει και ΗΑ35 μια φορά.


Τι να πω;Ίσως κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική.Εμένα μου απάντησαν ξεκάθαρα οτι το πρόβλημα είναι λόγω φόρτου της κεραίας κι έχουν δίκιο,το βλέπω καθημερινά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τι να πω;Ίσως κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική.Εμένα μου απάντησαν ξεκάθαρα οτι το πρόβλημα είναι λόγω φόρτου της κεραίας κι έχουν δίκιο,το βλέπω καθημερινά.


Αργά τη νύχτα όμως δουλεύει ρολόι!

----------


## emskan

Αν θα μπορούσες να τσεκαρεις και με ένα κινητό cosmote, αν δεν το δεις κάνει ήδη, θα σιγουρευόσουν για την κεραία.

Πάντως (θεωρητικά) και το 70/14 δεν είναι νορμάλ, από την στιγμή που πρέπει να είναι max 50/5

----------


## pier88

> Αν θα μπορούσες να τσεκαρεις και με ένα κινητό cosmote, αν δεν το δεις κάνει ήδη, θα σιγουρευόσουν για την κεραία.
> 
> Πάντως (θεωρητικά) και το 70/14 δεν είναι νορμάλ, από την στιγμή που πρέπει να είναι max 50/5


Τα screenshots είναι από κινητό cosmote κι έτσι σιγουρεύτηκα ότι δε μου λένε ψέμματα.

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα το γύρισα σε 3G και μου δίνει +7Μbps.Τουλάχιστον δεν μου κόβει την adsl όπως κάνει με το 4G.

----------


## emskan

> Τα screenshots είναι από κινητό cosmote κι έτσι σιγουρεύτηκα ότι δε μου λένε ψέμματα.


ΟΚ, δεν το ειχα καταλάβει.

Σήμερα του ξαναπέρασα το firmware και τώρα μου δίνει περίπου 35mpps! Να δούμε πόσο θα κρατήσει...
Το κινητό πάντως πάλι δίνει παραπάνω.

----------


## dimyok

To τελευταιο απο το site το ιδιο δεν ειχες ; Μπορει να μην ειναι το firmware να εγινε κατι reset  οπως το bonding lease

----------


## pier88

Sorry για το off topic
Ξέρει κανείς ποιό ρούτερ δίνει η cosmote σε adsl τώρα;

----------


## dimyok

Το γνωστο entry 2i πριν κατι εβδομαδες εβαλα σε θεια το isdn κιολας  :Laughing:

----------


## pier88

> Το γνωστο entry 2i πριν κατι εβδομαδες εβαλα σε θεια το isdn κιολας


Και πέρυσι αυτό είχα,καλούτσικο ήταν.Thanks @dimyok.

----------


## emskan

> To τελευταιο απο το site το ιδιο δεν ειχες ; Μπορει να μην ειναι το firmware να εγινε κατι reset  οπως το bonding lease


Ναι το τελευταίο είχα. Απλά το ξαναπέρασα από πάνω.
Μέχρι και τώρα φαίνεται να λειτουργεί καλά.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το γνωστο entry 2i πριν κατι εβδομαδες εβαλα σε θεια το isdn κιολας




Off Topic


		Και εγώ αυτό θα υπέθετα.. 
Αλλά στη σελίδα τους γιατί έχουν φωτό του plus;  :Thinking: 
Plus έδιναν μόνο σε 100αρες κ πάνω νομίζω.. 
Να ξέμειναν από entry για pstn; 
Η να έχουν απόθεμα entry για isdn; Μήπως γιαυτό πήρες entry..

----------


## jkoukos

To Plus το έδιναν από 50άρες συνδέσεις και πάνω. Κάτω από αυτές τα άλλα Speedport ή to Plus με έξτρα χρέωση (σελ. 8 στο pdf) στο πάγιο.
Τουλάχιστον αυτό ίσχυε μέχρι πέρυσι. Τώρα που κοιτώ την επίσημη ιστοσελίδα, δεν υπάρχει η σχετική αναφορά στα ADSL πακέτα, οπότε πιθανόν δεν ισχύει πλέον.

----------


## GregoirX23

> To Plus το έδιναν από 50άρες συνδέσεις και πάνω. Κάτω από αυτές τα άλλα Speedport ή to Plus με έξτρα χρέωση (σελ. 8 στο pdf) στο πάγιο.
> Τουλάχιστον αυτό ίσχυε μέχρι πέρυσι. Τώρα που κοιτώ την επίσημη ιστοσελίδα, δεν υπάρχει η σχετική αναφορά στα ADSL πακέτα, οπότε πιθανόν δεν ισχύει πλέον.




Off Topic


		Ναι όντως, το θυμάμαι αυτό που λες για τις 50αρες κ πάνω, όπως και το ότι στις adsl το έδιναν με extra χρέωση το plus.. Αν και το entry σηκώνει μέχρι 100 νομίζω.. Απλά τώρα τελευταία δείχνουν το plus στη σελίδα..  :Thinking:  Anyway.. Μπορεί να ξέμειναν από entry.. Η απλά ήρθε η ώρα του..  :Smile:

----------


## htg

> Βαλε στο ΜΤ ενα ρουτ destination την ιπ του booster με gateway την ιπ του Μτ και θα παιζει μια χαρα. Ετσι επρεπε να κανεις και στο αλλο.



Δεν άλλαξε κάτι, δεν κάνει ping από το interface του booster στην ip του mikrotik.

----------


## sourmenidis

Όταν στο bridging έχω το mobile ενεργοποιημένο, το speedtest πάει download 24, όταν το απενεργοποιήσω 48. Πάω ν αλλάξω όπως ανέφεραν κάποιοι (ότι έτσι μπορεί ξεπεραστεί το προβλημα)  σε 3G απ το mobile network --> Network search --> manual --> cosmote 3G, αποθηκεύω αλλά δε γυρνάει σε 3G, πάλι 4G λέει και παραμένει το πρόβλημα ότι πέφτει σε 24.
Καμιά συμβουλή;

- - - Updated - - -




> Όταν στο bridging έχω το mobile ενεργοποιημένο, το speedtest πάει download 24, όταν το απενεργοποιήσω 48. Πάω ν αλλάξω όπως ανέφεραν κάποιοι (ότι έτσι μπορεί ξεπεραστεί το προβλημα)  σε 3G απ το mobile network --> Network search --> manual --> cosmote 3G, αποθηκεύω αλλά δε γυρνάει σε 3G, πάλι 4G λέει και παραμένει το πρόβλημα ότι πέφτει σε 24.
> Καμιά συμβουλή;


τελικα άλλαξα και σε 3G απο internet settings --> mobile --> edit, αλλά πάλι με ρίχνει στα 24 όταν έχω το bridging ενεργοποιημένο.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Το ίδιο είπαν και σε εμένα εδώ στα Γιάννενα. Βασικά εμένα μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει επαρκής κάλυψη δίκτυο και μπορώ να το κόψω όποτε θέλω. Το παράδοξο είναι ότι στο σαλόνι μου δίνει με 2/3 σημα (40-43) έως και 80-90 Mbps και 5 Up ενώ στο δωμάτιο που έχω το PC με 3/3 γραμμές και 49-51 σημα μου δίνει κάτω από τη γραμμή της σταθερής download και upload 5

Είναι να απορεί κανεις.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Επειδή είμαι ψιλοάσχετος επί του θέματος. Θέλω να έχω NAT Type: Open στο Call of Duty: Modern Warfare. Είδα μερικά guides στο ΥΤ και διάβασα ότι θέλει DMZ Enabled και μετά διάλεξα το Desktop. Έβαλα Port Forwarding με τα Ports που βρήκα στα βίντεο και πάλι επέλεξα το Desktop. Στη συνέχεια πήγα στο Windows Firewall από το Defender και από το Firewall πάτησα "τικ" στο ΜW για private networks + του έκανα exclude στο Malwarebytes και έβαλα αυτά τα Ports σαν Inbound και Outbound Rules και μετά μπήκα στις ρυθμίσεις δικτύο -> Πρωτόκολλο IPv4 και έβαλα IP Adress , μου βγάλε subnet mask μονο του και μετά έβαλα και την default getway και στο DNS server έβαλα την default gateway πάλι. Το NAT Type έγινε Open, ωστόσο παίζει να έχω κάνει κάτι λάθος και να είμαι εκτεθημένος όσον αναφορα΄την ασφάλεια;

----------


## dimyok

εννοεις ορθανοιχτος  :Razz:  Τι σκ@τα παιζεις με booster ; αυτο σερνόταν χθες

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> εννοεις ορθανοιχτος  Τι σκ@τα παιζεις με booster ; αυτο σερνόταν χθες


Ναι το έκλεισα αυτό γιατί μάλλον καλό θα ήταν να μην είμαι καλησπέρα περάστε :P Κανονικά τα πάντα όλα παίζω, δεν έχω κάποιο θέμα. Μόνο στο League of Legeneds είδα ανεβασμένο ping. Call of Duty, PUBG κλπ από 46-75 το MS ανάλογα το παιχνίδι.

Ένιγουει, προσπαθώ να βάλω τα πρωτόκολλα και μου τα αλλάζει. πχ βάζω TCP/UDP TCP UDP και μου τα κάνει όλα TCP και TCp / UDP το ρπωτο και το τελευταίο. Θέλει ξεχωριστά τα UDP ξεχωριστά τα TCP και ξεχωριστά τα TCP/UDP για να δουλέψει;

----------


## thanasis777

Γεια σας , χρησιμοποιω το speed booster χωρις την dsl πανω . Η ip μου μενει παντα η ιδια η αλλαζει ? Και αν μενει η ιδια πως μπορω να την αλλαξω?

----------


## halkx

> Γεια σας , χρησιμοποιω το speed booster χωρις την dsl πανω . Η ip μου μενει παντα η ιδια η αλλαζει ? Και αν μενει η ιδια πως μπορω να την αλλαξω?


απλά το κλείνεις και το ξανανοίγεις...

----------


## AntoMast

> Η καλύτερη λύση είναι να το παραγγείλεις τηλεφωνικά και αν δε σου κάνει να το γυρίσεις εντός 14 ημερών. Άσχέτως αν γκρινιάζουμε για κάτι θεματάκια, προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι αξίζει και για αυτό το κράτησα. Είναι ένα καλό workaround μέχρι να μπει VDSL, τίποτε λιγότερο, τίποτε περισσότερο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Οι μπάρες ως σήμα δεν λένε και πολλά. Δοκίμασε με Cosmote κινητό (σε 4G, χωρίς WiFi) να δεις τι ταχύτητα πιάνει στο speedtest όταν το τοποθετήσεις στο σημείο που θα έχεις το router (ή σε σημείο που θα μπορείς να μεταφέρεις το router). Ε και αυτό που θα δείχνει, υπολόγιζε άλλα 10-11 Mbps μέσω της ADSL.


Αυτό το "να το γυρίσεις εντός 14 ημερών αν δεν σου κάνει" στο έχει πει κάποιος τεχνικός; Γιατί έχω μιλήσει με καμία 5αρια υπαλλήλους και μου λένε δεν μπορούμε να στο δώσουμε να το 'τεσταρεις' εφόσον το πάρεις μετά 24 μήνες σύνδεση και φιλάκια.

Είναι γενικά ρε φιλε δεν ξερω, ο ένας λέει αυτό, άλλος εκεινο κτλπ. Hit or miss. Προσωπικά έχω αθλιότατη ταχύτητα (1.6 down) και ενδιαφέρομαι για speed booster. Αλλά τώρα να το αγοράσω, κάνω συμβόλαιο και να μου βγάζει προβλήματα τότε.. Δηλαδή έχω ακούσει πως μερικές φορές όχι μόνο δεν ανεβάζει ταχύτητα, αλλά την ρίχνει. Τι να πω..

Πάντως στο σημείο που θα το βάλω πιάνω 4G+ καλό και με τεστακια που έχω κάνει κατά μέσο όρο 8mbps (το λιγότερο που είχα πιάσει ήταν 3, το περισσότερο 60). Αλλά έχω ακούσει επίσης πως το κινητό μπορεί να πιάνει π.χ 50 αλλά με speed booster μόνο 5.

----------


## striker10

> Αυτό το "να το γυρίσεις εντός 14 ημερών αν δεν σου κάνει" στο έχει πει κάποιος τεχνικός; Γιατί έχω μιλήσει με καμία 5αρια υπαλλήλους και μου λένε δεν μπορούμε να στο δώσουμε να το 'τεσταρεις' εφόσον το πάρεις μετά 24 μήνες σύνδεση και φιλάκια.
> 
> Είναι γενικά ρε φιλε δεν ξερω, ο ένας λέει αυτό, άλλος εκεινο κτλπ. Hit or miss. Προσωπικά έχω αθλιότατη ταχύτητα (1.6 down) και ενδιαφέρομαι για speed booster. Αλλά τώρα να το αγοράσω, κάνω συμβόλαιο και να μου βγάζει προβλήματα τότε.. Δηλαδή έχω ακούσει πως μερικές φορές όχι μόνο δεν ανεβάζει ταχύτητα, αλλά την ρίχνει. Τι να πω..
> 
> Πάντως στο σημείο που θα το βάλω πιάνω 4G+ καλό και με τεστακια που έχω κάνει κατά μέσο όρο 8mbps (το λιγότερο που είχα πιάσει ήταν 3, το περισσότερο 60). Αλλά έχω ακούσει επίσης πως το κινητό μπορεί να πιάνει π.χ 50 αλλά με speed booster μόνο 5.



εχεις δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης 14 μερες, το λεει το συμβολαιο.
προσωπικα εχω επιστρεψει 2 φορες το μπουστερ πριν απο 1 χρονο περιπου. παντα εντος 14 ημερων.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, για να εχεις δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης πρεπει να το εχεις παραλαβει με κουριερ μετα απο τηλεφ παραγγελια.
αν το παρεις απο καταστημα δεν εχεις το δικαιωμα.

με dsl 4 down, πλεον εχω εξυπηρετηθει αφανταστα με το μπουστερ. το εχω σχεδον μισο χρονο και δουλευει απροβληματιστα.
φαινεται πως διορθωσανε σε μεγαλο βαθμο τις βρεφικες ασθενεις.

μια τελευταια λεπτομερεια. μενω στο Λαγονησι και οπως καταλαβαινω ο φορτος στην κεραια κινητης της περιοχης ειναι μικρος. αλλοι χρηστες στο κεντρο της Αθηνας μαλλον εχουν προβληματα εξαιτιας της υπερφορτωσης της κεραιας.

----------


## AntoMast

> εχεις δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης 14 μερες, το λεει το συμβολαιο.
> προσωπικα εχω επιστρεψει 2 φορες το μπουστερ πριν απο 1 χρονο περιπου. παντα εντος 14 ημερων.
> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, για να εχεις δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης πρεπει να το εχεις παραλαβει με κουριερ μετα απο τηλεφ παραγγελια.
> αν το παρεις απο καταστημα δεν εχεις το δικαιωμα.
> 
> με dsl 4 down, πλεον εχω εξυπηρετηθει αφανταστα με το μπουστερ. το εχω σχεδον μισο χρονο και δουλευει απροβληματιστα.
> φαινεται πως διορθωσανε σε μεγαλο βαθμο τις βρεφικες ασθενεις.
> 
> μια τελευταια λεπτομερεια. μενω στο Λαγονησι και οπως καταλαβαινω ο φορτος στην κεραια κινητης της περιοχης ειναι μικρος. αλλοι χρηστες στο κεντρο της Αθηνας μαλλον εχουν προβληματα εξαιτιας της υπερφορτωσης της κεραιας.


Εκανα παραγγελια του Huawei HA 35 τηλεφωνικως πριν 2 μερες περιπου και μου ειπαν για δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης οποτε ειμαι ενταξει.

Δεν ξερω ρε φιλε, και εγω ελπιζω να δω ασπρη μερα με booster. Εχω ADSL down 1.6 οποτε δεν παλευεται. Μενω λιγο πιο εξω απο κεντρο Χαλκιδας και με speed test που κανω κατα μεσο ορο πιανω 10mbps. Μαξ εχω πιασει 65, και το λιγοτερο 2.1. Γενικα τεραστια διαφορα ταχυτητων. Χθες εκανα δυο μετρησεις, ιδιο σημειο, 5 δευτερολεπτα διαφορα η μια απο την αλλη. Την πρωτη φορα επιασα 51, την δευτερη 2.3! Δηλαδη πως γινεται αυτο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω. Μιλαμε παντα για 4G+ κινητου (Huawei P Smart). 

Εσυ επιανες με booster οσο επιανες πανω κατω με κινητο; Αξιζει να σημειωσω πως πιανω συνεχεια 4G+ εκει που θα βαλω το ρουτερ, συνηθως 3 με 4 σημα στα 5.

Τι να πω..Ιδωμεν.

----------


## emskan

> Εχω ADSL down 1.6 οποτε δεν παλευεται


Με αυτή την ταχύτητα adsl το booster θα σου φανεί... ΘΕΟΣ!
Τα θέματα του, που τυχόν θα παρουσιάζονται με τον καιρό, θα τα συγχωρείς χωρίς ενδοιασμούς, όταν θα σκέφτεσαι που ήσουν και που είσαι (σε θέμα ταχύτητας).
Κάπως έτσι κάνω και εγώ με την adsl μου να πηγαίνει max στα 4!

Αν θες μπορείς, όταν με το καλό παραλάβεις και συνδέσεις, να μας πεις πόσο θα κλειδώνει η adsl στο ΗΑ35 από το 1,6 τώρα.

----------


## dimyok

Educated guess   θα του συγχρονίζει χαμηλοτερα  :Razz:  Παντα κλειδωνει χαμηλα τη γραμμη το HA

----------


## AntoMast

> Με αυτή την ταχύτητα adsl το booster θα σου φανεί... ΘΕΟΣ!
> Τα θέματα του, που τυχόν θα παρουσιάζονται με τον καιρό, θα τα συγχωρείς χωρίς ενδοιασμούς, όταν θα σκέφτεσαι που ήσουν και που είσαι (σε θέμα ταχύτητας).
> Κάπως έτσι κάνω και εγώ με την adsl μου να πηγαίνει max στα 4!
> 
> Αν θες μπορείς, όταν με το καλό παραλάβεις και συνδέσεις, να μας πεις πόσο θα κλειδώνει η adsl στο ΗΑ35 από το 1,6 τώρα.


Εννοειται θα σας πω παιδια. Ελπιζω να βελτιωθει εστω και λιγο η ταχυτητα. Επειδη δεν ειμαι μονιμος εδω στο χωριο, εχω συνηθισει σε ταχυτητες 30mbps+ οποτε δεν υποφερεται καθολου εδω το ιντερνετ. Ο μονος λογος που 'φοβαμαι' ειναι επειδη μερικες φορες οπως προειπα πιανω εως και 2mbps με 4G+ κινητου, που ειναι πολυ χαμηλο. Κατα μεσο ορο κανα 8-10..




> Educated guess   θα του συγχρονίζει χαμηλοτερα  Παντα κλειδωνει χαμηλα τη γραμμη το HA


Μα ποσο ποιο χαμηλα; Συντομα θα κατεβαζω με 1 byte/s..  :Razz: 


Δικος μου εισαι

EDIT: Μολις μου εστειλαν μηνυμα, αυριο θα το εχω το πολυ μεχρι τις 13:00. Παμε δυνατα HA35 να κλειδωνει απο 1.6 σε 1mbps ADSL και 4G+ 3mbps. Can't wait!

----------


## dimyok

Εχει σημασια περιοχη και απο ποια κεραια παιρνει . Πχ στη κορυφη του Ψηλορειτη μπορει να πιανει 80 . Οσο λιγοτεροι τοσο καλυτερα  :Razz:

----------


## AntoMast

> Με αυτή την ταχύτητα adsl το booster θα σου φανεί... ΘΕΟΣ!
> Τα θέματα του, που τυχόν θα παρουσιάζονται με τον καιρό, θα τα συγχωρείς χωρίς ενδοιασμούς, όταν θα σκέφτεσαι που ήσουν και που είσαι (σε θέμα ταχύτητας).
> Κάπως έτσι κάνω και εγώ με την adsl μου να πηγαίνει max στα 4!
> 
> Αν θες μπορείς, όταν με το καλό παραλάβεις και συνδέσεις, να μας πεις πόσο θα κλειδώνει η adsl στο ΗΑ35 από το 1,6 τώρα.


Ηθελα να σε ρωτησω, πρεπει να κανω τιποτα αλλαγες στις ρυθμισεις οταν το παρω ή απλα το κουμπωνω και τελος;

----------


## emskan

Απλά το συνδέεις και παίζει.

----------


## AntoMast

> Απλά το συνδέεις και παίζει.


Εγινε..ευχαριστω

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν παιδιά μόλις μου ήρθε..

Πριν: Download: 1.6mbps Upload: 0.1 mbps

Μετα: Download: 31.5mbps Upload: 4.5mbps

Και αυτό είναι με μέτρηση wifi. Θα το συνδέσω με ethernet το PC σύντομα..

Βρε μπράβο..

Θα το τεσταρω μετά κατά την διάρκεια της μέρας για να δω παραπάνω.

----------


## Άρης13

Βγαλε τελειως τη γραμμη και δουλεψε με το 4g, λογικα θα σου δουλεψει πολυ καλυτερα

----------


## AntoMast

> Βγαλε τελειως τη γραμμη και δουλεψε με το 4g, λογικα θα σου δουλεψει πολυ καλυτερα


 Εχω ενα θεμα, με κινητο wifi πιανω 30mbps+ ταχυτητες, ωστοσο με ethernet pc πιανω μονο 1.6, την παλια μου δηλαδη, λογικα μονο ADSL. Τι φταιει;

----------


## pier88

> Εχω ενα θεμα, με κινητο wifi πιανω 30mbps+ ταχυτητες, ωστοσο με ethernet pc πιανω μονο 1.6, την παλια μου δηλαδη, λογικα μονο ADSL. Τι φταιει;


Ότι κάνεις speedtest με server cosmote,άλλαξε server.

----------


## AntoMast

> Ότι κάνεις speedtest με server cosmote,άλλαξε server.


Σωστά.. 

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω, πιστεύεις πως πρέπει να απενεργοποιησω ipv6 και να έχω μόνο το Ipv4 ή όχι; Επειδή έχω διαβάσει ορισμένοι να το κάνουν..

----------


## pier88

> Σωστά.. 
> 
> Ήθελα να ρωτήσω, πιστεύεις πως πρέπει να απενεργοποιησω ipv6 και να έχω μόνο το Ipv4 ή όχι; Επειδή έχω διαβάσει ορισμένοι να το κάνουν..


Κλείστο να ησυχάσεις.

----------


## emskan

Για να γελάσουμε λίγο....

Έχω το booster στα 6,74€ από το καλοκαίρι (ούτε χρόνος δηλαδή).
Μπαίνω πριν λίγο στο app της cosmote και βλέπω προσφορά ανανέωσης για το booster.... στα *9,90€*!!!* Και δώρο 5(ολόκληρα!!!)GB για ένα μήνα!!!*  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## dimyok

Το ιδιο μου ηρθε και εμενα ! Και το δικο μου ληγουν τα 2 χρονια  τι μπορω να κανω τωρα  ; Μηπως εχει κανεις τηλεφωνο απο το παλιο τμημα προσφορων που μας ειχαν κανει καποτε ; Ευχαριστω

----------


## emskan

Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι τηλέφωνο.
Και σε μένα λήγει τώρα το σταθερό-internet και σε ένα μήνα το cosmote tv. Θα τους πάρω αύριο, θα μου πουν καμιά εξωφρενική τιμή, θα τους πω διακοπή, θα με πάρουν μετά από δυο μέρες και θα μου δώσουν αυτά που έχω και τώρα.

----------


## newbye

> Το ιδιο μου ηρθε και εμενα ! Και το δικο μου ληγουν τα 2 χρονια  τι μπορω να κανω τωρα  ; Μηπως εχει κανεις τηλεφωνο απο το παλιο τμημα προσφορων που μας ειχαν κανει καποτε ; Ευχαριστω


Μια από τα ίδια... τι κάνουμε τώρα; Αν δεν κάνουμε ανανέωση θα πάει αυτόματα στα 28€ πάγιο!

----------


## DoSMaN

> Μια από τα ίδια... τι κάνουμε τώρα; Αν δεν κάνουμε ανανέωση θα πάει αυτόματα στα 28€ πάγιο!


Εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει το εξής...
Το έχω από 08/12/2017 πληρώνω 6,32 (στο λογαριασμό του σταθερού πληρώνω 3,226€ για το booster)
Και μου γράφει σαν πάγιο 28€...

Δείτε τις εικόνες και πείτε μου τι καταλαβαίνετε...
  

Θυμάμαι ότι όταν το πήρα, ήταν στα 50 και κάποια στιγμή το πήγαν στα 100 πήρα και έκανα φασαρία γιατί δεν έλεγαν ποτέ στη σελίδα τους ότι είναι μόνο για νέους συνδρομητές (ακόμα έχω τα screenshot).
Και με πήγαν από τα 50 στα 100 με 9,90 συνολικά...

Οπότε δε ξέρω πότε λήγει ακριβώς αλλά μου φαίνεται λίγο "κουλό" να λήγει σε όλους μαζί ταυτόχρονα...
Κάτι μου βρωμάει εδώ...

Επίσης το ότι δε γράφει την σωστή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης επίσης μου τη δίνει...

Πάντως μάλλον θα το κάνω αφού η Inalan ακόμα αργεί να έρθει σε μένα και σαν χρήματα θα "κερδίσω" 1 ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ €υρώ...

----------


## pier88

Πάρτε τηλέφωνο και ζητήστε την προσφορά με τα 6.74€ ξανά και ξανά μέχρι να πετύχετε τον κατάλληλο υπάλληλο.Εγω έτσι είχα κάνει αλλά μου έκατσε με την πρώτη.

----------


## Iris07

Χαχαχα.. φοβερός ο ΟΤΕ !!

Προσφορές αναλόγως υπαλλήλου !!!  :Laughing:

----------


## newbye

Πήγα να μιλήσω μέσω chat αλλά είναι μόνο τις ώρες 8:00-22:30

----------


## GregoirX23

Πλεον μόνο το 24xl δεν υπάρχει από 24αρι; 
Με το booster πόσο σας βγαίνει τελική; 
Πριν κανα 2 χρόνια που το είχα, τότε που έδινε τα 40γίγα (δεν ξόδευα ούτε τα μισά :Whistle: ), μου έβγαινε γύρω στα ~32,5 νομίζω τελική..

----------


## Iris07

Υπάρχουν και άλλα (νέα) πακέτα εμπορικά διαθέσιμα για το 24άρι.. 24M, 24S ..
Απλά δεν τα εμφανίζουν στην σελίδα τους..

Όπως φαίνεται αποφάσισαν ότι είναι καλύτερο γι' αυτούς να προσπαθήσουν να πουλήσουν το ακριβότερο πακέτο,
παρά να κοντράρουν τον ανταγωνισμό που δίνει πακέτα 10+ ευρώ φτηνότερα!  :Blink: 

Το άλλο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι προσπαθούν να σπρώξουν πελάτες στο VDSL..
χωρίς να λαμβάνουν πολύ υπ' όψιν τους πελάτες που δεν μπορούν να έχουν VDSL..

----------


## AntoMast

Εδω ατομα που εχουν γειτονες με VDSL στα 20 μετρα δεν εχουν, και μας σπρωχνουν εκει κιολας;...

Μια ερωτηση παιδια, ξερετε για ποιον λογο μερικες φορες το Speed Booster δεν 'καταλαβαινει' πως πρεπει να δουλεψει με ADSL+4G? Παραδειγμα, Steam κατεβαζω και με τα δυο, με πολυ υψηλη ταχυτητα, ωστοσο Play Store στο κινητο αμα π.χ θελω μια εφαρμογη κατεβαζω μονο με ταχυτητα ADSL. 

Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο, και υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να το κανω ετσι ωστε να 'δουλευει' με ολα;

----------


## newbye

Η εφαρμογή γράφει ότι νάνε. Ο λογαριασμός εκδόθηκε πριν δύο μέρες και γράφει ότι ο λογαριασμός κινητής έληξε πριν 2 ημέρες... Ενώ στο site που είναι το σωστό αναφέρει ότι λήγει σε 27 μέρες!

- - - Updated - - -




> Εδω ατομα που εχουν γειτονες με VDSL στα 20 μετρα δεν εχουν, και μας σπρωχνουν εκει κιολας;...
> 
> Μια ερωτηση παιδια, ξερετε για ποιον λογο μερικες φορες το Speed Booster δεν 'καταλαβαινει' πως πρεπει να δουλεψει με ADSL+4G? Παραδειγμα, Steam κατεβαζω και με τα δυο, με πολυ υψηλη ταχυτητα, ωστοσο Play Store στο κινητο αμα π.χ θελω μια εφαρμογη κατεβαζω μονο με ταχυτητα ADSL. 
> 
> Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο, και υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να το κανω ετσι ωστε να 'δουλευει' με ολα;


Για να αρχίσει να δουλεύει το 4G θα πρέπει να η ταχύτητα της ADSL να φτάσει στο 80% της θεωρητικής που κλειδώνει το booster.

----------


## AntoMast

> Η εφαρμογή γράφει ότι νάνε. Ο λογαριασμός εκδόθηκε πριν δύο μέρες και γράφει ότι ο λογαριασμός κινητής έληξε πριν 2 ημέρες... Ενώ στο site που είναι το σωστό αναφέρει ότι λήγει σε 27 μέρες!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Για να αρχίσει να δουλεύει το 4G θα πρέπει να η ταχύτητα της ADSL να φτάσει στο 80% της θεωρητικής που κλειδώνει το booster.



Μαλιστα..γνωριζεις μηπως υπαρχει τροπος να δω ποσα GB απο τα 100 μου εχουν μεινει; Εψαξα λιγο στις ρυθμισεις κτλπ και δεν βρηκα τιποτα. Ουτε στο My Cosmote App..

----------


## emskan

> Εδω ατομα που εχουν γειτονες με VDSL στα 20 μετρα δεν εχουν, και μας σπρωχνουν εκει κιολας;...
> 
> Μια ερωτηση παιδια, ξερετε για ποιον λογο μερικες φορες το Speed Booster δεν 'καταλαβαινει' πως πρεπει να δουλεψει με ADSL+4G? Παραδειγμα, Steam κατεβαζω και με τα δυο, με πολυ υψηλη ταχυτητα, ωστοσο Play Store στο κινητο αμα π.χ θελω μια εφαρμογη κατεβαζω μονο με ταχυτητα ADSL. 
> 
> Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο, και υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να το κανω ετσι ωστε να 'δουλευει' με ολα;


Αυτό με το play store και κάποια άλλα που είχαν παρόμοια συμπεριφορά, το είχα λύσει απενεργοποιοντας το ipv6.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πλεον μόνο το 24xl δεν υπάρχει από 24αρι; 
> Με το booster πόσο σας βγαίνει τελική; 
> Πριν κανα 2 χρόνια που το είχα, τότε που έδινε τα 40γίγα (δεν ξόδευα ούτε τα μισά), μου έβγαινε γύρω στα ~32,5 νομίζω τελική..


24XL + booster 29,74€, αλλά λήγει σε 10μερες το συμβόλαιο του σταθερού...

----------


## newbye

> Μαλιστα..γνωριζεις μηπως υπαρχει τροπος να δω ποσα GB απο τα 100 μου εχουν μεινει; Εψαξα λιγο στις ρυθμισεις κτλπ και δεν βρηκα τιποτα. Ουτε στο My Cosmote App..


Στην εφαρμογή φαίνονται, αλλά πρέπει να περαστεί ο αριθμός του Βooster, πας στη προσθήκη σύνδεσης και το προσθέτεις!

----------


## AntoMast

Ευχαριστω.

P.S Αγνοηστε την φωτο κατω  :Razz: 

Εαν απενεργοποιησω το 4G μεσω ρουτερ και δουλευω μονο ADSL, χαλαω δεδομενα; (τα 100gb που εχω). Να φανταστω πως οχι;

----------


## emskan

> Ευχαριστω.
> 
> P.S Αγνοηστε την φωτο κατω 
> 
> Εαν απενεργοποιησω το 4G μεσω ρουτερ και δουλευω μονο ADSL, χαλαω δεδομενα; (τα 100gb που εχω). Να φανταστω πως οχι;


Επίσης μέσα από το Internet-->Bonding User Filter List-->Add exception rule όποιες συσκευές τσεκάρεις, αυτές θα παίρνουν μόνο από την adsl.

----------


## AntoMast

> Επίσης μέσα από το Internet-->Bonding User Filter List-->Add exception rule όποιες συσκευές τσεκάρεις, αυτές θα παίρνουν μόνο από την adsl.


Μαλιστα. Αμα το απενεργοποιησω εντελως το 4G να φανταστω δεν χαλαω δεδομενα ετσι;

----------


## Glad1

Καλησπέρα.... Δυστυχώς μετά από μετακόμιση βρέθηκα σε σπίτι που παίρνει internet adsl και πιάνει πραγματική ταχύτητα έως 8mbs .. θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω για το booster τα 100gbs που δίνουν φτάνουν για μια μέση χρήση?? Όπως έχω καταλάβει το rooter θα βγάζει για ταχύτητα ethernet (έχω αρκετά καλό σήμα και ενδιαφέρομαι για gaming ps4) αρκετά παραπάνω ? Όταν τελειώσουν τα 100 gb θα δίνει για όσο απομένει  μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα 15mbs  download ταχύτητα  και upload όσο έδινε όσο ειχες και τα gb... Καλά τα έχω καταλάβει?

----------


## AntoMast

> Καλησπέρα.... Δυστυχώς μετά από μετακόμιση βρέθηκα σε σπίτι που παίρνει internet adsl και πιάνει πραγματική ταχύτητα έως 8mbs .. θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω για το booster τα 100gbs που δίνουν φτάνουν για μια μέση χρήση?? Όπως έχω καταλάβει το rooter θα βγάζει για ταχύτητα ethernet (έχω αρκετά καλό σήμα και ενδιαφέρομαι για gaming ps4) αρκετά παραπάνω ? Όταν τελειώσουν τα 100 gb θα δίνει για όσο απομένει  μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα 15mbs  download ταχύτητα  και upload όσο έδινε όσο ειχες και τα gb... Καλά τα έχω καταλάβει?


Οπως τα λες. Εγω το εχω απο χθες.

Σε 1-2 μερες αμα θες θα σου πω φουλ την γνωμη μου γι αυτο.

Όσο για τα 100gb αν είναι επαρκή. Αναλόγως την χρήση που θα κάνουν, πόσα άτομα θα χρησιμοποιείτε το ίντερνετ κτλπ. Εγώ αυτό που κάνω είναι να χρησιμοποιώ 4G μόνο όταν το χρειάζομαι. Όταν π.χ αράζω και βλέπω youtube και δεν με ενδιαφέρει αμα θα δω σε 480 ή 1080p τοτε το βγάζω. Άμα όμως βλέπω ταινία ή παίζω κάνα παιχνίδι το έχω ανοιχτo.

Καπως έτσι. Ωστόσο σκέψου πως ακόμη και να τα ξοδέψεις όλα ας πούμε σε 20 μέρες, τις άλλες 10 θα είσαι πάλι με διπλάσια ταχύτητα από ότι είχες μόνο με ADSL.

----------


## Glad1

> Οπως τα λες. Εγω το εχω απο χθες.
> 
> Σε 1-2 μερες αμα θες θα σου πω φουλ την γνωμη μου γι αυτο.
> 
> Όσο για τα 100gb αν είναι επαρκή. Αναλόγως την χρήση που θα κάνουν, πόσα άτομα θα χρησιμοποιείτε το ίντερνετ κτλπ. Εγώ αυτό που κάνω είναι να χρησιμοποιώ 4G μόνο όταν το χρειάζομαι. Όταν π.χ αράζω και βλέπω youtube και δεν με ενδιαφέρει αμα θα δω σε 480 ή 1080p τοτε το βγάζω. Άμα όμως βλέπω ταινία ή παίζω κάνα παιχνίδι το έχω ανοιχτo.
> 
> Καπως έτσι. Ωστόσο σκέψου πως ακόμη και να τα ξοδέψεις όλα ας πούμε σε 20 μέρες, τις άλλες 10 θα είσαι πάλι με διπλάσια ταχύτητα από ότι είχες μόνο με ADSL.


Ωραία περιμένω αν είναι για να το κλείσω

----------


## Άρης13

Εγω το ειχα μονιμα μονο με το 4g και δεν ειχα κανενα θεμα, μαλιστα με τοση κινηση στο σπιτι εγω τα 100GB τα ξόδευα στις πρωτες 5 μερες του μηνα. Μετα ημουν ομως και σταθερα 15+mbits και σπανια να ειχα θεμα τις ωρες αιχμης.

Τωρα που εβαλα vdsl αφαιρεσα τελειως την sim απο μεσα .

----------


## AntoMast

> Εγω το ειχα μονιμα μονο με το 4g και δεν ειχα κανενα θεμα, μαλιστα με τοση κινηση στο σπιτι εγω τα 100GB τα ξόδευα στις πρωτες 5 μερες του μηνα. Μετα ημουν ομως και σταθερα 15+mbits και σπανια να ειχα θεμα τις ωρες αιχμης.
> 
> Τωρα που εβαλα vdsl αφαιρεσα τελειως την sim απο μεσα .


Εχω ενα μικρο θεματακι, οταν παιζω online καθε 3-10 λεπτα χανω συνδεση με το server για 1-2 δευτερολεπτα και μετα επανερχομαι κανονικα. Δεν ειναι κατι σημαντικο γιατι κραταει για πολυ λιγο, ωστοσο ειναι καπως ενοχλητικο. Δεν εχω packet loss/high ping.

Λογικα απο οτι καταλαβαινω το 4G απενεργοποιειται και δουλευει μονο ΑDSL γι αυτα τα λιγα δευτερα. (με ADSL μονο δεν μπορω να παιζω καν)

Εχει κανεις καμια συμβουλη; Θα ηθελα να δοκιμασω να εχω μονο 4G αλλα μετα δεν θα εχω τηλεφωνο.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Μάλλον η ADSL πέφτει και μένεις με το 4G. Κοιτά για crc errors

----------


## GregoirX23

Η εκείνη τη στιγμή μπαίνει ( η βγαίνει; ) το 4g για να δώσει παραπάνω και λόγω bonding server έχει αυτό το μικρό lag..  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Εχω ενα μικρο θεματακι, οταν παιζω online καθε 3-10 λεπτα χανω συνδεση με το server για 1-2 δευτερολεπτα και μετα επανερχομαι κανονικα. Δεν ειναι κατι σημαντικο γιατι κραταει για πολυ λιγο, ωστοσο ειναι καπως ενοχλητικο. Δεν εχω packet loss/high ping.
> 
> Λογικα απο οτι καταλαβαινω το 4G απενεργοποιειται και δουλευει μονο ΑDSL γι αυτα τα λιγα δευτερα. (με ADSL μονο δεν μπορω να παιζω καν)
> 
> Εχει κανεις καμια συμβουλη; Θα ηθελα να δοκιμασω να εχω μονο 4G αλλα μετα δεν θα εχω τηλεφωνο.


Σε ορισμένους λειτουργεί το voip μέσω 4g, ενεργοποίησε το voice στη καρτέλα internet στο τελευταίο προφίλ mobile(UMTS1), κάνε save, μετά απενεργοποίησε το στο πρώτο προφίλ adsl internet 8_35, πάλι save.. Κάνε το ανάποδο όταν ξανασυνδέσεις τη dsl.. Αν δεν νιώσει με τη 1η τράβα ένα restart στο ρούτερ.. Επί της ευκαιρίας, να δούμε αλήθεια αν θα σου παίξει & η κινητή μόνη της.. Σε άλλους δεν..

----------


## AntoMast

> Η εκείνη τη στιγμή μπαίνει ( η βγαίνει; ) το 4g για να δώσει παραπάνω και λόγω bonding server έχει αυτό το μικρό lag.. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Σε ορισμένους λειτουργεί το voip μέσω 4g, ενεργοποίησε το voice στη καρτέλα internet στο τελευταίο προφίλ mobile(UMTS1), κάνε save, μετά απενεργοποίησε το στο πρώτο προφίλ adsl internet 8_35, πάλι save.. Κάνε το ανάποδο όταν ξανασυνδέσεις τη dsl.. Αν δεν νιώσει με τη 1η τράβα ένα restart στο ρούτερ.. Επί της ευκαιρίας, να δούμε αλήθεια αν θα σου παίξει & η κινητή μόνη της.. Σε άλλους δεν..


Τωρα που το ειδα καλυτερα, εκεινη την στιγμη που εχω αυτο το θεμα το ping ανεβαινει απο 70-80 σε 500ms+ για 1-2 δευτερολεπτα και μετα πεφτει στο κανονικο. Αυτο το κανει καθε 5-10 λεπτα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τωρα που το ειδα καλυτερα, εκεινη την στιγμη που εχω αυτο το θεμα το ping ανεβαινει απο 70-80 σε 500ms+ για 1-2 δευτερολεπτα και μετα πεφτει στο κανονικο. Αυτο το κανει καθε 5-10 λεπτα.


Το μυαλό μου πάει ότι εκείνη τη στιγμή μπαίνει/βγαίνει το 4g.. Και το κάνει μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθεί.. 
Ίσως το παρατηρείς εσύ πιο έντονα επειδή η σταθερή σου ουσιαστικά είναι.. Πως να το πω.. Too low; 
Τώρα να μπουκώνει το up; Η να τρώει φρίκη το ρούτερ από τα connections; Τι να πω.. Δοκίμασε το σκέτο με 4g..

- - - Updated - - -

Δε μου λέτε ρε παίδες.. Κάτι άλλο.. 
Μπορεί κάποιος να μου βγάλει σε μια εικόνα τις ρυθμίσεις του dhcp να τις έχω για reference..  :Thinking:

----------


## Glad1

Γίνεται από τις ρυθμίσεις του booster να δίνει ταχύτητα η κινητή μόνο σε μια θύρα ethernet?? Οι άλλες να παίρνουν από την dsl και να μη τελειώνουν τα gbs

----------


## AntoMast

> Γίνεται από τις ρυθμίσεις του booster να δίνει ταχύτητα η κινητή μόνο σε μια θύρα ethernet?? Οι άλλες να παίρνουν από την dsl και να μη τελειώνουν τα gbs


Ναι φιλε, γινεται. Αυριο θα γραψω για speed booster αναλυτικα.

----------


## AntoMast

> Γίνεται από τις ρυθμίσεις του booster να δίνει ταχύτητα η κινητή μόνο σε μια θύρα ethernet?? Οι άλλες να παίρνουν από την dsl και να μη τελειώνουν τα gbs


Εκανα topic εδω, αμα θες διαβασε το για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες: 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...11#post6794711

----------


## puntomania

πως πάτε από ταχύτητες? έκανα χτες μερικές δοκιμές... 15-20 παίζει... (κινητό χτυπάει 80αρια) χτυπά κόκκινα λογικά ο bonding server εεε!!!

----------


## DoSMaN

> πως πάτε από ταχύτητες? έκανα χτες μερικές δοκιμές... 15-20 παίζει... (κινητό χτυπάει 80αρια) χτυπά κόκκινα λογικά ο bonding server εεε!!!


Εμένα χάνει πολύ συχνά από χθες το απόγευμα τη σύνδεση...
(το έχω χωρίς adsl πάνω οπότε απλά δεν ανοίγει καμία σελίδα)

Δε ξέρω αν φταίει κάτι άλλο ή όχι...

Από άποψη ταχύτητας το τελευταίο 6μηνο υπολειτουργεί αλλά επειδή περιμένω inalan κάποια στιγμή όταν τελειώσει αυτό, θα το κρατήσω ως τότε και μετά βλέπουμε...

----------


## AntoMast

> πως πάτε από ταχύτητες? έκανα χτες μερικές δοκιμές... 15-20 παίζει... (κινητό χτυπάει 80αρια) χτυπά κόκκινα λογικά ο bonding server εεε!!!


Καλα ειμαι με ταχυτητες. Γυρω στο 50 mbps down και 7-8 up. Ποτε δεν μου εχει πεσει κατω απο 30. Μιλαω για 4G αποκλειστικα, καθως η συνδεση μου ADSL ειναι ανυπαρκτη (1.6).

----------


## emskan

> πως πάτε από ταχύτητες? έκανα χτες μερικές δοκιμές... 15-20 παίζει... (κινητό χτυπάει 80αρια) χτυπά κόκκινα λογικά ο bonding server εεε!!!


Γύρω στα 30-35down και 2-3up με μια γραμμή σήμα (29-31). Εδώ και κανένα μήνα είμαι σταθερά έτσι και δεν έχω παρατηρήσει πτώση λόγω των ημερών.

- - - Updated - - -

Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να κάνει να δουλέψει το 4G του HA35 με τον αποκωδικοποιητή της cosmote tv;

----------


## chris_g92

Να πω και εγώ την γνώμη μου περί του οδηγού που ανέβασε ο φίλος. Το ipv6 κλείστε το από την καρτέλα της dsl και του mobile μέσα από το ρούτερ. Έτσι θα μπαίνει πάντα το 4g όταν πρέπει χωρίς θέματα και σε όλες τις συσκευές χωρίς καμία ρύθμιση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μάλλον η ADSL πέφτει και μένεις με το 4G. Κοιτά για crc errors


Μπορούμε να δούμε errors στο ha 35 ? Αν ναι που ?

- - - Updated - - -




> Μάλλον η ADSL πέφτει και μένεις με το 4G. Κοιτά για crc errors


Μπορούμε να δούμε errors στο ha 35 ? Αν ναι που ?

----------


## GregoirX23

Error δεν αναφέρει το ΗΑ35.. Δυστυχώς..

----------


## DoSMaN

> Να πω και εγώ την γνώμη μου περί του οδηγού που ανέβασε ο φίλος. Το ipv6 κλείστε το από την καρτέλα της dsl και του mobile μέσα από το ρούτερ. Έτσι θα μπαίνει πάντα το 4g όταν πρέπει χωρίς θέματα και σε όλες τις συσκευές χωρίς καμία ρύθμιση.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Μπορούμε να δούμε errors στο ha 35 ? Αν ναι που ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...





> Error δεν αναφέρει το ΗΑ35.. Δυστυχώς..


Αυτό δεν εννοείς;;

----------


## chris_g92

> Αυτό δεν εννοείς;;


Εννοούσα fec/crc

----------


## GregoirX23

Αχ αυτό το theme.. Πάνε τα μάτια..  :Razz:  

Όχι δεν λέω αυτό (log).. 
Crc, fec, hec.. Αυτά.. Error..    :Wink:  
Το HA35, δεν..

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό δεν εννοείς;;


Το tunnel τι έγινε πάλι την άκουσε; Η επειδή δεν είναι η dsl πάνω;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Αχ αυτό το theme.. Πάνε τα μάτια..  
> 
> Όχι δεν λέω αυτό (log).. 
> Crc, fec, hec.. Αυτά.. Error..    
> Το HA35, δεν..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Τις τελευταίες 3-4 μέρες μαμιέται και χάνει το internet και το 4G...
Την aDSL δεν την έχω πάνω γενικά γιατί τα πράγματα είναι χειρότερα (έχω απενεργοποιήσει το IPv6 από παντού μπας και αλλά δεν...)

Edit :
Ούτε αυτό είναι ε;;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τις τελευταίες 3-4 μέρες μαμιέται και χάνει το internet και το 4G...
> Την aDSL δεν την έχω πάνω γενικά γιατί τα πράγματα είναι χειρότερα (έχω απενεργοποιήσει το IPv6 από παντού μπας και αλλά δεν...)
> 
> Edit :
> Ούτε αυτό είναι ε;;


Κλασσικά θεματάκια του bonding server.. 
Ούτε αυτό είναι.. Αυτό μάλλον κάτι άλλο δείχνει..  :Thinking:  Μάλλον τα πακέτα συνολικά.. Τι μπήκε τι βγήκε τι κόλλησε κλπ κλπ.. 
Πάντως μιας και είσαι στο άθλημα, βγάλε μου μια τη καρτέλα του dhcp να την έχω για reference..

----------


## newbye

> Αχ αυτό το theme.. Πάνε τα μάτια..  
> 
> Όχι δεν λέω αυτό (log).. 
> Crc, fec, hec.. Αυτά.. Error..    
> Το HA35, δεν..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Το tunnel τι έγινε πάλι την άκουσε; Η επειδή δεν είναι η dsl πάνω;


Τους τελευταίους μήνες, ανά 24h & 2min ακριβώς το LTE tunnel κάνει Reset... Και αν δεν είναι η DSL πάνω, γεμίζει με "παράπονα" το System Logs.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Νόμιζα είχε καρτέλα που εγραφε και τα errors, μάλλον δε θυμόμουν σωστά με συγχωρείτε  :Very Happy: 

Σήμερα προχώρησα σε καταργήση του Booster

----------


## DoSMaN

> [...]Πάντως μιας και είσαι στο άθλημα, βγάλε μου μια τη καρτέλα του dhcp να την έχω για reference..


Με πήρε ο ύπνος χθες, όπως καταλαβαίνεις και επειδή είδα ότι το είχες ήδη ζητήσει 1-2 φορές και από άλλους, είπα να στο στείλω εγώ!
Ελπίζω να σου κάνει. (και σε λευκό χρώμα για τα ματάκια... χαχαχαχα)



(έχω για chrome το "full page screen capture" που σου κάνει screenshot ολη τη σελίδα σε 1 image... πολύ χρήσιμο)

----------


## venejo

Χτες στο app της Cosmote είδα και εγώ την επιλογή να ανανεώσω το συμβόλαιο του booster του οποίου η λήξη είναι τέλος Δεκέμβρη!
Είναι λέει στα 28€ το οποίο σαν προσφορά πάει στα 8,85 (από τα 6,75 που είναι τώρα).

----------


## newbye

Δεν υπάρχει πλέον προσφορά 6,75€. Οι νέοι συνδρομητές από 9,9€  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Με πήρε ο ύπνος χθες, όπως καταλαβαίνεις και επειδή είδα ότι το είχες ήδη ζητήσει 1-2 φορές και από άλλους, είπα να στο στείλω εγώ!
> Ελπίζω να σου κάνει. (και σε λευκό χρώμα για τα ματάκια... χαχαχαχα)
> 
> 
> 
> (έχω για chrome το "full page screen capture" που σου κάνει screenshot ολη τη σελίδα σε 1 image... πολύ χρήσιμο)


Το RA Settings τι κάνει; Αν γίνει disable τι θα γίνει;

----------


## dimyok

Και οι παλιοι που λογω εγκλεισμου τωρα χρειαζονται ανανεωση ; Εχει κανενας εσωτερικο δικτυο που να τεσταρει τα Enable DHCP:  Start IP address:απο 192.168.1.2 εχω βαλει και δε θυμαμαι γιατι .

----------


## AntoMast

Παιδια μηπως ξερει κανεις πως δουλευει το bandwidth control? Θελω το PC μου να ειναι #1 priority και μετα κινητα κτλπ να ειναι δευτερευοντα.

Οταν μερικες φορες παιζω online και δω με το κινητο μου βιντεο 1080p στο youtube το ping ανεβαινει κατα 20-40ms. Μηπως υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να περιορισω ορισμενες συσκευες ετσι ωστε να χρησιμοποιουν πολυ λιγο bandwidth και να μην επηρεαζει η μια την αλλη; Δηλαδη τωρα εχω περιπου 50mbps down, οποτε θελω το PC μου να εχει 20mbps και τα υπολοιπα 30 να μοιραστουν σε κινητα, ταμπλετ κτλπ.

----------


## venejo

> Εχει κανενας εσωτερικο δικτυο που να τεσταρει τα Enable DHCP:  Start IP address:απο 192.168.1.2 εχω βαλει και δε θυμαμαι γιατι .


Μα αυτή δεν είναι η αρχική (πρώτη) διεύθυνση του DHCP μέχρι τη .254 ως range?

----------


## dimyok

Σωστα και 192.168.1.8  255.255.255.0  εχω βαλει το 2ο WAN του asus . Αλλα πολλες φορες οταν πεφτει η 2η γραμμη και αλλαζει η IP το χανει

----------


## venejo

Προσωπικά δεν έχω σκοπό να το ανανεώσω απλά έκανα αναφορά στο ποιά θα είναι η νέα του τιμή.
Το κρατάω για να μη πέσει ρήτρα και σε ένα 6μηνο θα επιστραφεί.
Ποτέ ΔΕΝ μου πήγε πάνω από τα 2.1 - 2.2 με max μόνο σε torrents που πιάνει 4.1 και σπανίως τα χρησιμοποιώ πια.
Σημειωτέων πως λέγοντας 2.2 είναι συνδυαστικά και τα 1.4 από αυτά είναι της ADSL γραμμής! (κλειδώνω στα 15).
Μόλις δοκίμασα (πρώτη φορά) για το γαμώτο, να βγάλω την ADSL και συνέχισε να κατεβάζει με 400-600kb η κινητή  :ROFL: 
Το μόνο περίεργο ότι 1μιση χρόνο τώρα το σήμα του 4G ήταν σταθερό στις δύο γραμμές (42-43) με την αποσύνδεση πήγε στις τρεις (50).

Update: Άκυρο για το 50άρι σήμα καθώς και με τη γραμμή κουμπωμένη πάνω παρέμεινε εκεί. Άκουσε ότι πάει για φούντο και τρόμαξε!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Με πήρε ο ύπνος χθες, όπως καταλαβαίνεις και επειδή είδα ότι το είχες ήδη ζητήσει 1-2 φορές και από άλλους, είπα να στο στείλω εγώ!
> Ελπίζω να σου κάνει. (και σε λευκό χρώμα για τα ματάκια... χαχαχαχα)
> 
> 
> 
> (έχω για chrome το "full page screen capture" που σου κάνει screenshot ολη τη σελίδα σε 1 image... πολύ χρήσιμο)


Ναι μωρέ έτσι να το έχω για reference.. Έχω εικόνες από τότε που το είχα, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι δεν είχα βγάλει τις ρυθμίσεις του dhcp.. 
Thanks..  :One thumb up:   Δε χρειαζόταν να βγάλεις και το theme.. Είναι το trademark σου..  :Smile: 
Εγώ έχω opera και έχει δικό του screen capture της σελίδας που βλέπεις.. Όχι όμως καρφί σε full mode.. Χρήσιμο όντως.. 

- - - Updated - - -




> Νόμιζα είχε καρτέλα που εγραφε και τα errors, μάλλον δε θυμόμουν σωστά με συγχωρείτε 
> 
> Σήμερα προχώρησα σε καταργήσει του Booster


Για ποιο λόγο είπαμε; Το είχες γράψει πίσω; Η κάπου αλλού;

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν υπάρχει πλέον προσφορά 6,75€. Οι νέοι συνδρομητές από 9,9€ 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Το RA Settings τι κάνει; Αν γίνει disable τι θα γίνει;


Αν δεν υπάρχει προσφορά.. Το βλέπω στα ράφια.. Κυριολεκτικά δλδ.. 
Θέλουν 30αρι για adsl της κακιάς ώρας & 10αρι για το booster που αμφίβολο αν θα σου κάτσει οκ.. Δε πάμε καλά.. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeWMljJ2RHw

Όσο για το RA, μερικές πληροφορίες εδώ.. 
https://support.huawei.com/enterpris...configuring-ra
https://community.arubanetworks.com/...le/ta-p/180462
https://www.google.gr/search?client=...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

- - - Updated - - -




> Και οι παλιοι που λογω εγκλεισμου τωρα χρειαζονται ανανεωση ; Εχει κανενας εσωτερικο δικτυο που να τεσταρει τα Enable DHCP:  Start IP address:απο 192.168.1.2 εχω βαλει και δε θυμαμαι γιατι .


Γιατί το 1.1 είναι του ρούτερ ίσως;  :Whistle: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Σωστα και 192.168.1.8  255.255.255.0  εχω βαλει το 2ο WAN του asus . Αλλα πολλες φορες οταν πεφτει η 2η γραμμη και αλλαζει η IP το χανει


Τι, πως & γιατί τα χάνει;

----------


## newbye

Βάζω SSID2 και από το Layer 2 Bridging του δίνω μόνο το mobile internet και δεν δουλεύει ("no internet access"). Μου έσπασε τα νεύρα. Δίνει internet μόνο στο br0 και στο SSID1, ακόμα και αν το Mobile είναι untick  :Mad: .

----------


## emskan

> Και οι παλιοι που λογω εγκλεισμου τωρα χρειαζονται ανανεωση ;


Σήμερα πήρα το 13888 και ανανέωσα σταθερό και tv στην τιμή που τα είχα, λέγοντας απλά ότι θέλω τα ίδια που έχω τώρα στην ίδια τιμή και χωρίς πολλά πολλά έγινε η ανανέωση. 
Λογικά θα μπορεί να γίνει το ίδιο και με το booster. Εγώ το είχα βάλει τον 7/2019 οπότε έχω ακόμα...

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Ναι μωρέ έτσι να το έχω για reference.. Έχω εικόνες από τότε που το είχα, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι δεν είχα βγάλει τις ρυθμίσεις του dhcp.. 
> Thanks..   Δε χρειαζόταν να βγάλεις και το theme.. Είναι το trademark σου.. 
> Εγώ έχω opera και έχει δικό του screen capture της σελίδας που βλέπεις.. Όχι όμως καρφί σε full mode.. Χρήσιμο όντως.. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Για ποιο λόγο είπαμε; Το είχες γράψει πίσω; Η κάπου αλλού;
> ...


Πλέον υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL στην περιοχή μου οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συνεχίσω. Ήταν μια λύση ανάγκης μέχρι να δώσει η Vodafone τις καμπίνες. Εξάλλου το δικο μου ειχε τρελή συμπεριφορά.

Δεν κλείδωνε ποτέ, είτε με MB είτε χωρίς. Στο σαλόνι με 2/3 έδινε έως και 80Mbps Download kai 5.5 Up και στο δωματιο του PC με 3/3 εδινε 9 Down (κατω και απο την ADSL) και 5.5 Up

 :Very Happy:

----------


## sakisastra

> Παιδια μηπως ξερει κανεις πως δουλευει το bandwidth control? Θελω το PC μου να ειναι #1 priority και μετα κινητα κτλπ να ειναι δευτερευοντα.
> 
> Οταν μερικες φορες παιζω online και δω με το κινητο μου βιντεο 1080p στο youtube το ping ανεβαινει κατα 20-40ms. Μηπως υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να περιορισω ορισμενες συσκευες ετσι ωστε να χρησιμοποιουν πολυ λιγο bandwidth και να μην επηρεαζει η μια την αλλη; Δηλαδη τωρα εχω περιπου 50mbps down, οποτε θελω το PC μου να εχει 20mbps και τα υπολοιπα 30 να μοιραστουν σε κινητα, ταμπλετ κτλπ.


Με ενδιαφερει και εμενα αν γνωριζει καποιος

----------


## newbye

> Με ενδιαφερει και εμενα αν γνωριζει καποιος


Δεν έχει επιλογή για download που είναι και το ζητούμενο. Μόνο για upload και priorities έχει ρύθμιση. Επιλέγεις New, Traffic management type: MAC QOS -----> MAC address: συσκευή που θέλεις! Βάζεις Min Max Upload αν θέλεις και επιλέγεις Schedule priority.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πλέον υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL στην περιοχή μου οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συνεχίσω. Ήταν μια λύση ανάγκης μέχρι να δώσει η Vodafone τις καμπίνες. Εξάλλου το δικο μου ειχε τρελή συμπεριφορά.
> 
> Δεν κλείδωνε ποτέ, είτε με MB είτε χωρίς. Στο σαλόνι με 2/3 έδινε έως και 80Mbps Download kai 5.5 Up και στο δωματιο του PC με 3/3 εδινε 9 Down (κατω και απο την ADSL) και 5.5 Up


Καλά ναι, αν έχεις κάλυψη vdsl αλλάζει το θέμα.. 
Όμως τι δεν το άφηνες στο σαλόνι πριν;

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδια μηπως ξερει κανεις πως δουλευει το bandwidth control? Θελω το PC μου να ειναι #1 priority και μετα κινητα κτλπ να ειναι δευτερευοντα.
> 
> Οταν μερικες φορες παιζω online και δω με το κινητο μου βιντεο 1080p στο youtube το ping ανεβαινει κατα 20-40ms. Μηπως υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να περιορισω ορισμενες συσκευες ετσι ωστε να χρησιμοποιουν πολυ λιγο bandwidth και να μην επηρεαζει η μια την αλλη; Δηλαδη τωρα εχω περιπου 50mbps down, οποτε θελω το PC μου να εχει 20mbps και τα υπολοιπα 30 να μοιραστουν σε κινητα, ταμπλετ κτλπ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 213855
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 213856





> Egress in the world of networking implies traffic that exits an entity or a network boundary, while Ingress is traffic that enters the boundary of a network.


Το ingress κάνει τπτ; 
Είναι γενική ρύθμιση Η τη βγάζει σε κάθε νέο κανόνα; Μάλλον το 1ο ε; 
Και μετά βλέπω ότι είπε κ ο newbye για το up μόνο.. 

Το άλλο που ορίζει ποια συσκευή θα χρησιμοποιεί σταθερή η κινητή γενικά το δοκίμασες;

----------


## AntoMast

> Το άλλο που ορίζει ποια συσκευή θα χρησιμοποιεί σταθερή η κινητή γενικά το δοκίμασες;


Ναι και δουλευει μια χαρα, ωστοσο πολλες φορες ειμαι με 4G μονο οποτε δεν θελω να βγαλω αλλες συσκευες εντελως απο το Ιντερνετ.

ΕΚΤΟΣ και αν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να ειμαι με 4G σε αυτο το PC και οι αλλες συσκευες μονο με ADSL αλλα δεν νομιζω να γινεται.

Με το priorities εβαλα το PC μου στο Highest αλλα και παλι ειχε εναν Χ επηρεασμο απο αλλες συσκευες. Ιδανικα θα επρεπε να μπορουσαμε να θεσουμε min/max download, ετσι ωστε να εβαζα ενα 10mbps min το PC μου για να ημουν πενα.

Εντωμεταξυ αντι να εχουν min/max για το download εχουν το upload?...Οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας νοιαζονται γι αυτο, εκτος αμα στριμαρουμε κτλπ. Γιατι οχι και τα δυο; 

Τελος παντων, το ingress bandwidth δεν καταλαβαινω τι κανει καθολου, ειτε το βαζω 5000 ειτε 50000 δεν βλεπω διαφορα..Ας μου πει καποιος. Και ναι, ειναι μια γενικη ρυθμιση. Θα κατεβασω κανα προγραμμα τοτε.

----------


## newbye

Τι να πω, είναι μια συσκευή με κουτσουρεμένο firmware και manual. Και κάποια δεν δουλεύουν όπως θα έπρεπε, ή και καθόλου. Με την υποστήριξη δεν έβγαλα άκρη. Δεν δίνει Internet το 4G τον έλεγα, δεν έχεις MB απαντούσε! Άρχισα να του εξηγώ εγώ ο άσχετος πως δουλεύει στο booster, bla bla bla... έχω μέχρι 15mbps απεριόριστα bla bla, βάλε MB απαντούσε.  :Laughing: .

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Καλά ναι, αν έχεις κάλυψη vdsl αλλάζει το θέμα.. 
> Όμως τι δεν το άφηνες στο σαλόνι πριν;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το ingress κάνει τπτ; 
> ...


Το άφηνα απλα ειχα 15 μετρα καλωδιο μεσα στο σπιτι, δε λέει :P

----------


## sourmenidis

Εχω 2 routers ως εξής
Α) *speedport entry 2i* που έχει επάνω τη *vdsl* 
    Υποδίκτυο 192.168.1.0, gateway 192.168.1.1, dhcp ON και
Β) *HUAWEI H35* του *BOOSTER με την κινητη*
    Υποδίκτυο 192.168.2.0, gateway 192.168.2.1, dhcp ON και

Καταρχάς και τα 2 υποδίκτυα (το καθένα με τους υπολογιστές που έχει συνδεδεμένους) λειτουργούν μια χαρά
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι θέλω *το ένα υποδίκτυο να επικοινωνεί με το άλλο* για να επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους διάφορες συσκευές
Η ερώτηση είναι πως να συνδέσω τους 2 router (ποιες θύρες να συνδεθούν, ρυθμίσεις κλπ) και τι ρυθμίσεις να κάνω στον καθένα πχ routing του ενός προς τον άλλο.
Αν μπορεί να με βοηθησει κανείς αναλυτικά και για τις ρυθμίσεις, και για το που βρίσκονται, γιατί για παράδειγμα στον HUAWEI δεν βρίσκω ούτε που μπορεί να βάλει κανεις manual routing.
Επίσης προτιμώ λύση με  το να συνδεθούν οι 2 router μεταξύ τους, αλλά αν υπάρχει και λυση με 3 ενδιαμεσο στους 2 router που να πετυχαίνει τη συνδεση των 2 υποδικτύων. 
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## jkoukos

Κανονικά γίνεται με χρήση ενός τρίτου ρούτερ που θα συνδεθεί και με τους δύο που έχεις.
Αλλά θα χρειαστούν κανόνες static route. Στο Speedport υπάρχει δυνατότητα και θα μου προξενούσε εντύπωση να μην ισχύει το ίδιο και στο ΗΑ35.

----------


## dimyok

Ενα load balancing tplink 470 κανει δουλεια συνδεοντας τα 2 wan στο auto . Οταν κολλαει θελει κανα reset καθε μερικες μερες .Αλλα γιατι εχει αλλα υποδικτυα ; νομιζα βαζαμε 255,255,255,0 παντου για ευκολια

----------


## jkoukos

Μια χαρά είναι διαφορετικά τα υποδίκτυα που αναφέρει. Εσύ αναφέρεσαι στην μάσκα υποδικτύου.

----------


## AntoMast

Παιδιά καθώς το ανέφερε και το παιδί από πάνω, γίνεται να δουλεύω το  Huawei HA35 στον πάνω όροφο μόνο του με 4G μονο (άρα μόνο στην πρίζα) και το Speedport Entry με ADSL στο κάτω όροφο;

Αυτό διότι δεν θέλω συσκευές να επηρεάζουν η μία την άλλη, αλλά και για να έχω καλό σήμα WiFi σε όλο το σπίτι.

----------


## jkoukos

Γίνεται, αλλά ελπίζω να εννοείς μόνο την ηλεκτρική πρίζα και όχι την τηλεφωνική. Δεν μπορούν να δουλέψουν δύο ρούτερ στην ίδια γραμμή. Βασικά δεν θα δουλέψει τίποτα αν το δοκιμάσεις.

Επίσης να έχεις υπόψη ότι πρόκειται για δύο διαφορετικές συνδέσεις, μια DSL και η άλλη LTE και δεν θα δουλεύουν σαν ένα ενιαίο δίκτυο, εκτός αν χρησιμοποιήσεις και ένα τρίτο load balancing router, στον οποίο πρέπει να συνδέονται όλες οι συσκευές σου.

----------


## AntoMast

> Γίνεται, αλλά ελπίζω να εννοείς μόνο την ηλεκτρική πρίζα και όχι την τηλεφωνική. Δεν μπορούν να δουλέψουν δύο ρούτερ στην ίδια γραμμή. Βασικά δεν θα δουλέψει τίποτα αν το δοκιμάσεις.
> 
> Επίσης να έχεις υπόψη ότι πρόκειται για δύο διαφορετικές συνδέσεις, μια DSL και η άλλη LTE και δεν θα δουλεύουν σαν ένα ενιαίο δίκτυο, εκτός αν χρησιμοποιήσεις και ένα τρίτο load balancing router, στον οποίο πρέπει να συνδέονται όλες οι συσκευές σου.


Τηλεφωνική μόνο το Speed entry, ηλεκτρική πρίζα μόνο το Huawei. 

Τo speed entry εντωμεταξύ πρέπει να το γυρίσω πίσω αλλά λόγω κορονοιου έχω 90 μέρες. Κατά την γνώμη σας, να αγοράσω το speed entry έτσι ώστε να το κρατήσω για πάντα, ή να πάρω κανένα άλλο router; (στην ίδια τιμή) Αποκλειστικά για την ADSL σύνδεση.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το άφηνα απλα ειχα 15 μετρα καλωδιο μεσα στο σπιτι, δε λέει :P


Ethernet υποθέτω.. 
Τι δεν έβαζες powerline η wifi;  :Thinking:

----------


## jkoukos

> Τo speed entry εντωμεταξύ πρέπει να το γυρίσω πίσω αλλά λόγω κορονοιου έχω 90 μέρες. Κατά την γνώμη σας, να αγοράσω το speed entry έτσι ώστε να το κρατήσω για πάντα, ή να πάρω κανένα άλλο router; (στην ίδια τιμή) Αποκλειστικά για την ADSL σύνδεση.


Την VoIP τηλεφωνία που σκέφτεσαι να λειτουργεί;

----------


## GregoirX23

Σε ποιο από τα 2 ρούτερ εννοεί..

----------


## AntoMast

> Την VoIP τηλεφωνία που σκέφτεσαι να λειτουργεί;


Speed entry, με ADSL. Δοκίμασα VoIP στο Huawei μεσω 4G και ενώ μπορούσα να καλέσω άλλους δεν μπορούσαν να με πάρουν εκείνοι (έλεγε κατειλλημενο).

----------


## GregoirX23

> Speed entry, με ADSL. *Δοκίμασα VoIP στο Huawei μεσω 4G και ενώ μπορούσα να καλέσω άλλους δεν μπορούσαν να με πάρουν εκείνοι (έλεγε κατειλλημενο)*.


Δεν το είπες αυτό νωρίτερα.. Είχαν αναφερθεί κάποια τέτοια προβλήματα παλαιότερα με την κινητή, αλλά τα παιδιά που το δοκίμαζαν τώρα τελευταία δεν ανέφεραν κάτι τέτοιο νομίζω.. 
Μήπως στο έκανε όταν είχες & τη σταθερή επάνω; 

- - - Updated - - -

Αν κρατήσεις το entry..
https://help.cosmote.gr/system/templ...rhsidaneio.pdf
Επίσης θα πρέπει να κλείσεις το voice από τη κινητή.. 
Το entry θα τραβήξει τις ρυθμίσεις μόνο του λογικά..

----------


## AntoMast

> Δεν το είπες αυτό νωρίτερα.. Είχαν αναφερθεί κάποια τέτοια προβλήματα παλαιότερα με την κινητή, αλλά τα παιδιά που το δοκίμαζαν τώρα τελευταία δεν ανέφεραν κάτι τέτοιο νομίζω.. 
> Μήπως στο έκανε όταν είχες & τη σταθερή επάνω;


VOICE απο ADSL το ειχα βγαλει. Το ειχα μονο στο Mobile οπως μου ειχες πει.

----------


## emskan

> Speed entry, με ADSL. Δοκίμασα VoIP στο Huawei μεσω 4G και ενώ μπορούσα να καλέσω άλλους δεν μπορούσαν να με πάρουν εκείνοι (έλεγε κατειλλημενο).





> Δεν το είπες αυτό νωρίτερα.. Είχαν αναφερθεί κάποια τέτοια προβλήματα παλαιότερα με την κινητή, αλλά τα παιδιά που το δοκίμαζαν τώρα τελευταία δεν ανέφεραν κάτι τέτοιο νομίζω.. 
> Μήπως στο έκανε όταν είχες & τη σταθερή επάνω;


Το τηλέφωνο το δουλεύω με το 4G σχεδόν από την αρχή και όντως τρώει κάποια κολλήματα περιστασιακά, κυρίως όταν σε παίρνουν (δείχνει σαν κατειλημμένο ή σαν να είναι νεκρό τελείως και πέφτει η γραμμή). Αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί σε απροσδιόριστο χρόνο (άλλες φορές ανά 10 μέρες, άλλες φορές ανά εβδομάδα. άλλες φορές ανα 5 μέρες).
Έχω κάνει διάφορες δοκιμές, με ενεργοποιημένο π.χ. το voice μόνο στο 4G ή και στο 4G και στην adsl αλλά πάλι παρουσιαζόταν περιστασιακά.
Με τα πολλά έχω βρει δυο τρόπους που λύνεται το πρόβλημα.
Έχω μόνιμα τσεκαρισμένο το voice και στο 4G και στην adsl. Είτε θα του κουμπώσω πάνω την adsl για λίγη ώρα είτε θα το κλείσω και θα το ξανανοίξω από το on/off. Και με τους δυο τρόπους λύνεται. Κάθε 1-2 μέρες (όποτε το θυμηθώ) το κάνω προληπτικά και δεν έχω πλέον θέμα με την τηλεφωνία.

- - - Updated - - -

Επί την ευκαιρία, ξέρετε μήπως πόσο χρεώνει η cosmote το speedport αν το ζητήσω;

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

> Ethernet υποθέτω.. 
> Τι δεν έβαζες powerline η wifi;


Με το powerline ειχα random disconnects, με το WiFi δε μπορω να στριμαρω και να παιξω  :Wink:

----------


## GregoirX23

> VOICE απο ADSL το ειχα βγαλει. Το ειχα μονο στο Mobile οπως μου ειχες πει.


Εννοώ ότι αν βάλεις το entry στη σταθερή για την τηλεφωνία, θα πρέπει να βγάλεις το voice και από το mobile..

- - - Updated - - -




> Με το powerline ειχα random disconnects, με το WiFi δε μπορω να στριμαρω και να παιξω


Όντως τώρα που το ψάχνω περισσότερο για τα powerline φαίνεται δύσκολη αλλά όχι τόσο τραγική όσο περιγράφεις η κατάσταση.. 
Το wifi στα 2,4ghz είναι γενικά λίγο ότι κάτσει αν έχεις μπόλικο traffic γύρω..

- - - Updated - - -




> Το τηλέφωνο το δουλεύω με το 4G σχεδόν από την αρχή και όντως τρώει κάποια κολλήματα περιστασιακά, κυρίως όταν σε παίρνουν (δείχνει σαν κατειλημμένο ή σαν να είναι νεκρό τελείως και πέφτει η γραμμή). Αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί σε απροσδιόριστο χρόνο (άλλες φορές ανά 10 μέρες, άλλες φορές ανά εβδομάδα. άλλες φορές ανα 5 μέρες).
> Έχω κάνει διάφορες δοκιμές, με ενεργοποιημένο π.χ. το voice μόνο στο 4G ή και στο 4G και στην adsl αλλά πάλι παρουσιαζόταν περιστασιακά.
> Με τα πολλά έχω βρει δυο τρόπους που λύνεται το πρόβλημα.
> Έχω μόνιμα τσεκαρισμένο το voice και στο 4G και στην adsl. Είτε θα του κουμπώσω πάνω την adsl για λίγη ώρα είτε θα το κλείσω και θα το ξανανοίξω από το on/off. Και με τους δυο τρόπους λύνεται. Κάθε 1-2 μέρες (όποτε το θυμηθώ) το κάνω προληπτικά και δεν έχω πλέον θέμα με την τηλεφωνία.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *Επί την ευκαιρία, ξέρετε μήπως πόσο χρεώνει η cosmote το speedport αν το ζητήσω;*


Το έβαλα επάνω.. 
https://help.cosmote.gr/system/templ...rhsidaneio.pdf

----------


## emskan

> Το έβαλα επάνω.. 
> https://help.cosmote.gr/system/templ...rhsidaneio.pdf


Α καλά... Στραβομαρα...
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## newbye

Αν έχετε το voip του adsl on και το voip του 4g on αλλά σε άλλο πχ όροφο, χτυπάνε και τα δύο;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αν έχετε το voip του adsl on και το voip του 4g on αλλά σε άλλο πχ όροφο, χτυπάνε και τα δύο;


Δε θα το έλεγα.. Μάλλον όποιο κάνει εγγραφή τελευταίο.. 
Δε νομίζω να παίζει τέτοιο σενάριο στη τηλεφωνία που παρέχεται καθώς είναι ένα account με μια γραμμή..

----------


## macro

Εχετε υποψη σας οτι οσοι εχετε την adsl σε αλλο μοντεμ, παιζει ενα θεμα, μαλλον με αυτο το reset του bonding server το βραδυ και κολλαει το mobile και θελει καθημερινα ρεσταρτ για να παρει μπρος.

----------


## newbye

> Εχετε υποψη σας οτι οσοι εχετε την adsl σε αλλο μοντεμ, παιζει ενα θεμα, μαλλον με αυτο το reset του bonding server το βραδυ και κολλαει το mobile και θελει καθημερινα ρεσταρτ για να παρει μπρος.


Πιο κάνεις restart, το ADSL modem;

----------


## emskan

> Εχετε υποψη σας οτι οσοι εχετε την adsl σε αλλο μοντεμ, παιζει ενα θεμα, μαλλον με αυτο το reset του bonding server το βραδυ και κολλαει το mobile και θελει καθημερινα ρεσταρτ για να παρει μπρος.


Το συγκεκριμένο εμένα δεν μου το έχει κάνει ποτέ.

----------


## striker10

> Τηλεφωνική μόνο το Speed entry, ηλεκτρική πρίζα μόνο το Huawei. 
> 
> Τo speed entry εντωμεταξύ πρέπει να το γυρίσω πίσω αλλά λόγω κορονοιου έχω 90 μέρες. Κατά την γνώμη σας, να αγοράσω το speed entry έτσι ώστε να το κρατήσω για πάντα, ή να πάρω κανένα άλλο router; (στην ίδια τιμή) Αποκλειστικά για την ADSL σύνδεση.


εγω το λειτουργω ετσι εδω και μηνες.
τηλεφωνια την αφησα στο speedentry γιατι στο μπουστερ δυστυχως ηθελε συνεχεια ρεσταρτ

κρατα το speedentry

- - - Updated - - -




> Speed entry, με ADSL. Δοκίμασα VoIP στο Huawei μεσω 4G και ενώ μπορούσα να καλέσω άλλους δεν μπορούσαν να με πάρουν εκείνοι (έλεγε κατειλλημενο).


ακριβως αυτο κ σε μενα, και για αυτο ηθελε το ρεσταρτ

----------


## macro

Πανω σε ΜΤ τα εχω............ αυτο κανω ρεσταρτ, σρυ που δε το διευκρινισα. Αν δε το κανω ρεσταρτ δε περναει το Mobile μετα τα μεσανυχτα.  Του εχω βαλει ενα schedule και το κανει αυτοματα.

----------


## jimavagianos

Μια ερώτηση για να μην ψάχνω όλο το νήμα από την αρχή. Αν έχουμε μια ip camera επάνω στο ρούτερ με dyndns και port forwarding, σε περίπτωση αποσύνδεσης τής σταθερής ευρυζωνικής σύνδεσης και λειτουργίας μόνο με 4g, η κάμερα είναι προσβάσιμη απ' έξω? Ρωτάω γιατί θα μπει η υπηρεσία σε χώρο που λόγω εργασιών εξωτερικά για περίπου 10 μέρες δεν θα έχει σταθερή ευρυζωνική σύνδεση. Αυτό το διάστημα θα είναι up το 4g interface ή θα θέλει καθημερινά reboots ο δρομολογητής? Καλή Ανάσταση κιόλας.

----------


## puntomania

> Μια ερώτηση για να μην ψάχνω όλο το νήμα από την αρχή. Αν έχουμε μια ip camera επάνω στο ρούτερ με dyndns και port forwarding, σε περίπτωση αποσύνδεσης τής σταθερής ευρυζωνικής σύνδεσης και λειτουργίας μόνο με 4g, η κάμερα είναι προσβάσιμη απ' έξω? Ρωτάω γιατί θα μπει η υπηρεσία σε χώρο που λόγω εργασιών εξωτερικά για περίπου 10 μέρες δεν θα έχει σταθερή ευρυζωνική σύνδεση. Αυτό το διάστημα θα είναι up το 4g interface ή θα θέλει καθημερινά reboots ο δρομολογητής? Καλή Ανάσταση κιόλας.


up θα ειναι το 4g....αλλα χωρίς την adsl πάνω δεν  θα σου δουλευει το dyndnas-noip κτλ

----------


## GregoirX23

> up θα ειναι το 4g....*αλλα χωρίς την adsl πάνω δεν  θα σου δουλευει το dyndnas-noip κτλ*


Ε ναι.. Επόμενο αυτό που λες πιστεύω επειδή οι ip της κινητής είναι σε ΝΑΤ.. 
Η ip που δίνει ο bonding server δε νομίζω να μας πειράζει, σωστά; 
Έτσι κ αλλιώς την ip του bonding server δε βγάζει προς τα έξω και με τη σταθερή πάνω;

----------


## striker10

> Μια ερώτηση για να μην ψάχνω όλο το νήμα από την αρχή. Αν έχουμε μια ip camera επάνω στο ρούτερ με dyndns και port forwarding, σε περίπτωση αποσύνδεσης τής σταθερής ευρυζωνικής σύνδεσης και λειτουργίας μόνο με 4g, η κάμερα είναι προσβάσιμη απ' έξω? Ρωτάω γιατί θα μπει η υπηρεσία σε χώρο που λόγω εργασιών εξωτερικά για περίπου 10 μέρες δεν θα έχει σταθερή ευρυζωνική σύνδεση. Αυτό το διάστημα θα είναι up το 4g interface ή θα θέλει καθημερινά reboots ο δρομολογητής? Καλή Ανάσταση κιόλας.


αντι για dyndns και port forwarding , μηπως να την εβλεπες απο cloud? στην περιπτωση αυτη ειτε dsl ειτε 4g θα  εισαι παντα up

----------


## GregoirX23

Αν έχει cloud camera.. Αν δεν έχει πως;

----------


## edekei

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά.
Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος, εκτός από την εφαρμογή της Cosmote, να τσεκάρουμε την κατανάλωση των δεδομένων σε μια χρονική περίοδο που γίνεται από το Booster;
Τα στατιστικά του είναι άθλια και δεν αναφέρουν περίοδο χρήσης...
Περισσότερο για να δω αν όντως υπάρχει η κατανάλωση που δείχνει το app της Cosmote.

----------


## jimavagianos

> Αν έχει cloud camera.. Αν δεν έχει πως;


Καταρχάς σάς ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις. Χριστός Ανέστη και χρόνια πολλά επί την ευκαιρία. Η κάμερα είναι λίγο παλιά και δεν έχει cloud. Ωστόσο και η ίδια διαθέτει dyndns client updater και θα μπορούσα να περάσω τα στοιχεία τής dyndns υπηρεσία σε αυτή αν βοηθάει. Το port forward όμως θα δουλέψει στο δρομολογητή για να γίνεται bind απέξω η κάμερα στην πόρτα, σύμφωνα με τον κανόνα στο port forwarding?

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καταρχάς σάς ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις. Χριστός Ανέστη και χρόνια πολλά επί την ευκαιρία. Η κάμερα είναι λίγο παλιά και δεν έχει cloud. Ωστόσο και η ίδια διαθέτει dyndns client updater και θα μπορούσα να περάσω τα στοιχεία τής dyndns υπηρεσία σε αυτή αν βοηθάει. Το port forward όμως θα δουλέψει στο δρομολογητή για να γίνεται bind απέξω η κάμερα στην πόρτα, σύμφωνα με τον κανόνα στο port forwarding?


Χρόνια πολλά, Χριστός Ανέστη, Αληθώς Ο Κύριος.. 
Όπου και να βάλεις τα στοιχεία ddns, κ πόρτες αν ανοίξεις, αν περνάει μέσω της κινητής η οποία είναι μέσω ΝΑΤ δεν ξέρω.. 
Αν και λογικά θα βγαίνει η ip του bonding server προς τα έξω.. 
Ας πει και άλλος τη γνώμη του..

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά.
> Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος, εκτός από την εφαρμογή της Cosmote, να τσεκάρουμε την κατανάλωση των δεδομένων σε μια χρονική περίοδο που γίνεται από το Booster;
> Τα στατιστικά του είναι άθλια και δεν αναφέρουν περίοδο χρήσης...
> Περισσότερο για να δω αν όντως υπάρχει η κατανάλωση που δείχνει το app της Cosmote.


Αυτό που ζητάς αν θυμάμαι καλά το έπαιρνα μέσα από το cosmote id σε μορφή αρχείου όταν έβγαινε & ο λογαριασμός.. 
Εκεί έδειχνε πότε χρησιμοποιήθηκε η κινητή, για πόση ώρα & τον όγκο..  
Θα το τσεκάρω και θα επανέλθω γιατί δεν το έχω πια και πρέπει να βρω το αρχείο..
Αυτό.. 
Εκεί που είναι και η ανάλυση κλήσεων πρέπει να είναι, αλλά στον αριθμό του booster..

----------


## edekei

> Χρόνια πολλά, Χριστός Ανέστη, Αληθώς Ο Κύριος.. 
> Όπου και να βάλεις τα στοιχεία ddns, κ πόρτες αν ανοίξεις, αν περνάει μέσω της κινητής η οποία είναι μέσω ΝΑΤ δεν ξέρω.. 
> Αν και λογικά θα βγαίνει η ip του bonding server προς τα έξω.. 
> Ας πει και άλλος τη γνώμη του..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ GregoirX23!
Πράγματι, όπως είχα υποψιαστεί, υπάρχουν αλλόκοτες χρεώσεις. Μέσα σε 2 μέρες μου έχει φάει εντελώς ξαφνικά πάνω από 80 GB!
Για του λόγου το αληθές ποστάρω το snapshot από τις αναλυτικές χρεώσεις του λογαριασμού.



Έχει συμβεί σε κάποιον άλλον αυτό;

----------


## jimavagianos

[QUOTE=GregoirX23;6800457]Χρόνια πολλά, Χριστός Ανέστη, Αληθώς Ο Κύριος.. 
Όπου και να βάλεις τα στοιχεία ddns, κ πόρτες αν ανοίξεις, αν περνάει μέσω της κινητής η οποία είναι μέσω ΝΑΤ δεν ξέρω.. 
Αν και λογικά θα βγαίνει η ip του bonding server προς τα έξω.. 
Ας πει και άλλος τη γνώμη του..

- - - Updated - - -


Λογικά στο κομμάτι κινητής θα παίζει πίσω από ΝΑΤ με class a 10.X.X.X. Τώρα αν έξω βγαίνει με το ip τού bonding server και δρομολογούνται τα πακέτα σωστά,
εσωτερικά, θα παίξει λογικά. Θα δείξει και η πράξη αν πάρω την υπηρεσία και τη δοκιμάσω ή το δοκιμάσει κάποιος, που χρησιμοποιεί port forwading και αποσυνδέσει για λίγο τη σταθερή ευρυζωνική σύνδεση.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ GregoirX23!
> Πράγματι, όπως είχα υποψιαστεί, υπάρχουν αλλόκοτες χρεώσεις. Μέσα σε 2 μέρες μου έχει φάει εντελώς ξαφνικά πάνω από 80 GB!
> Για του λόγου το αληθές ποστάρω το snapshot από τις αναλυτικές χρεώσεις του λογαριασμού.
> 
> 
> 
> Έχει συμβεί σε κάποιον άλλον αυτό;


Τώρα που βλέπω και άλλα από τα αρχεία μου τότε, σε τέτοιο μέγεθος που αναφέρεις όχι.. Αν και είναι ανάλογα τη χρήση..
Μήπως σου τραβάει τίποτα; Torrent κλπ; 
Οι κωδικοί wifi ασφαλείς; 
Παρατήρησε το μοτίβο της κατανάλωσης.. Πότε γίνεται δλδ..

----------


## edekei

> Τώρα που βλέπω και άλλα από τα αρχεία μου τότε, σε τέτοιο μέγεθος που αναφέρεις όχι.. Αν και είναι ανάλογα τη χρήση..
> Μήπως σου τραβάει τίποτα; Torrent κλπ; 
> Οι κωδικοί wifi ασφαλείς; 
> Παρατήρησε το μοτίβο της κατανάλωσης.. Πότε γίνεται δλδ..


Ούτε torrent τρέχει, ούτε διαρροή κωδικού wifi παίζει, αφού στα 50 μέτρα δεν υπάρχει γείτονας.
Θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους μήπως καταφέρω και συννενοηθώ με κάποιον να μου εξηγήσει...

Update: Μόλις επικοινώνησα μέσω live chat με μια τύπισσα η οποία μου είπε ότι, αφού εμφανίζονται στο λογαριασμό οι χρεώσεις, η χρήση έχει γίνει. Έτσι απλά και με χαιρέτησε...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ούτε torrent τρέχει, ούτε διαρροή κωδικού wifi παίζει, αφού στα 50 μέτρα δεν υπάρχει γείτονας.
> Θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους μήπως καταφέρω και συννενοηθώ με κάποιον να μου εξηγήσει...
> 
> Update: Μόλις επικοινώνησα μέσω live chat με μια τύπισσα η οποία μου είπε ότι, αφού εμφανίζονται στο λογαριασμό οι χρεώσεις, η χρήση έχει γίνει. Έτσι απλά και με χαιρέτησε...


Τι άλλο περίμενες δλδ; Και σε άλλες μετρήσεις του σπιτιού που αφορούν άλλα πράγματα τα ίδια θα έλεγαν.. Κατάλαβες σε τι αναφέρομαι πιστεύω.. Φως νερό τηλ.. κλπ κλπ κλπ.. 

Κάνε το εξής, άσε χωρίς καμία συσκευή το ρουτερ αν μπορείς και μετά άρχισε να τις ενώνεις μια κατα ημέρα; Κάπως έτσι ώστε να βρεις τι τρέχει.. Αν και θα το δεις όποτε εκδοθεί το έγγραφο, οπότε κράτα ιστορικό.. Η.. Λογικά αν δεν έχει κάνει reset το ρουτερ θα γράφει τη κατανάλωση, εκεί που είναι κ τα στατιστικά της dsl νομίζω, από κάτω.. 
Θα σου έλεγα και για updates κλπ που μήπως κάνει κάτι, αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για μεγάλο όγκο δεδομένων σε 2 sessions..   
Μόνο αν τις ενώνεις μια μια.. 
Η αν βάλεις κανα bandwidth monitoring πρόγραμμα/app.. 
Η μπορείς να κάνεις και το άλλο για να μη της βάζεις μια μια.. Τα βήματα υπάρχουν στις πίσω σελίδες.. Γύρισε τις όλες στη dsl, και ανά ημέρα γύρνα μια μια στη κινητή, παρακολουθώντας παράλληλα τη κατανάλωση μέσα από το ρούτερ Η το cosmote id / app.. Εννοείται ότι πρέπει να παρακολουθείς τη κατανάλωση σου εκείνες τις ημέρες.. 
Προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ τι άλλο μπορεί να είναι.. Παιχνίδια δεν νομίζω να κάνουν τέτοια κατανάλωση.. H tv της κοτε δεν παίζει μέσω του booster.. Μήπως καμιά συσκευή ανεβάζει τπτ backup σε κανα cloud; Εσύ ξέρεις τι άλλο χρησιμοποιείς-μπορεί να είναι.. 

Στη περίπτωση σου πάντως βλέπω ότι η μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση γίνεται βράδυ.. Για παρατήρησε το.. 
Όχι ότι δεν έχεις και άλλες μεγάλες καταναλώσεις.. 
Εγώ πάντως η μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση που είδα στα αρχεία μου, το δικό μου μοτίβο δλδ, ήταν παρόμοια με αυτή της 8/4 που φαίνεται στο έγγραφο σου.. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι του έδινα και καταλάβαινε.. 
Οπότε μόνο αν μας πουν και τα άλλα παιδιά τη κατανάλωση τους από τα έγγραφα να δούμε.. 

Υποθέτω, ότι ακόμα και να σου τελειώσουν τα γιγα, με τα 15/5Μ μετά πάλι θα καταγράφει ιστορικό η σελίδα της κοτε.. 
Ακόμα μιας και δεν αναφέρει, στείλε τους μέσω της φόρμας επικοινωνίας να σου πουν αν είναι από ανέβασμα η κατέβασμα η κατανάλωση αυτή που έχεις κυκλώσει, αναφέροντας τον αριθμό του booster, ημέρα & ώρα..

----------


## jkoukos

Windows update, game update, streaming, videos κλπ είναι λίγα από αυτά που τρώνε πολύ και δεν τα έχουμε κατά νου.

----------


## TheTiesThatBind

Μήπως μπαίνεις πολύ Instagram? Μήπως είναι App updates?

----------


## edekei

> Windows update, game update, streaming, videos κλπ είναι λίγα από αυτά που τρώνε πολύ και δεν τα έχουμε κατά νου.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις. Η κίνηση από το booster διοχετεύεται όλη σε ένα Mikrotik και από κει στις συσκευές του δικτύου. Θα το παρακολουθήσω να δω τι συμβαίνει.
Υπάρχει κάποια αξιόπιστη εφαρμογή για bandwidth monitoring? Φαντάζομαι ότι θα πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να βλέπει το RouterOS για να δείχνει τη σωστή κίνηση...

----------


## DoSMaN

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις. Η κίνηση από το booster διοχετεύεται όλη σε ένα Mikrotik και από κει στις συσκευές του δικτύου. Θα το παρακολουθήσω να δω τι συμβαίνει.
> Υπάρχει κάποια αξιόπιστη εφαρμογή για bandwidth monitoring? Φαντάζομαι ότι θα πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να βλέπει το RouterOS για να δείχνει τη σωστή κίνηση...


Το MK δεν έχει δικό του monitoring log ανάλογα τη συσκευή που είναι συνδεδεμένη μαζί του (ethernet/WiFi) για τα data που "τραβάνε" οι συσκευές;

ΠΧ Lan 1 = 20,4 GB και να έχει πχ και details με ημέρες (συνολικά) ή/και ώρες (λεπτομερειακά)
Lan 2 = 4,4 GB, WiFi device #1 = 1,3GB κλπ

Μου κάνει λίγο εντύπωση μιας και τα πολυδιαφημίζετε εδώ αυτά τα μηχανάκια...

----------


## edekei

> Μήπως μπαίνεις πολύ Instagram? Μήπως είναι App updates?


Δεν έχω καθόλου Instagram, έχω όμως ένα μετεωρολογικό σταθμό που ανεβάζει 24/7 μετρήσεις σε ένα site, αλλά οι καταναλώσεις του upload είναι της τάξεως μερικών ΜΒ ημερησίως.
Αυτό που δεν είμαι σίγουρος είναι αν το booster συνυπολογίζει στα δεδομένα της κινητής και τα data του upload :Thinking:

----------


## panoc

Φυσικά και υπολογίζει το upload.

----------


## edekei

> Το MK δεν έχει δικό του monitoring log ανάλογα τη συσκευή που είναι συνδεδεμένη μαζί του (ethernet/WiFi) για τα data που "τραβάνε" οι συσκευές;
> 
> ΠΧ Lan 1 = 20,4 GB και να έχει πχ και details με ημέρες (συνολικά) ή/και ώρες (λεπτομερειακά)
> Lan 2 = 4,4 GB, WiFi device #1 = 1,3GB κλπ
> 
> Μου κάνει λίγο εντύπωση μιας και τα πολυδιαφημίζετε εδώ αυτά τα μηχανάκια...


Έχει traffic Tx/Rx για κάθε interface, αν κάνει επανεκκίνηση όμως μηδενίζουν οι counters. Στις 8 τελευταίες μέρες που είναι συνεχώς up, όλα τα συνδεδεμένα interfaces έχουν σύνολο 45 GB, η WAN όμως που οδηγεί στο booster δείχνει 169GB :Blink:

----------


## griniaris

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις. Η κίνηση από το booster διοχετεύεται όλη σε ένα Mikrotik και από κει στις συσκευές του δικτύου. Θα το παρακολουθήσω να δω τι συμβαίνει.
> Υπάρχει κάποια αξιόπιστη εφαρμογή για bandwidth monitoring? Φαντάζομαι ότι θα πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να βλέπει το RouterOS για να δείχνει τη σωστή κίνηση...


Ανοιξε ενα καινουριο νημα γιατι πλεον δεν ανηκει στο speedbooster  και θα σε βοηθησουμε εκει σχετικα με την ρυθμιση του mikrotik και του bandwidth monitor.  

Αλλιως μπορεις να ριξεις μια ματια στα νηματα του μικροτικ οπου τα εχουμε αναλυσει εκει παλιοτερα.

----------


## newbye

Για monitoring 1.) NetLimiter ή 2.) Netbalancer.

----------


## mpokeras

Καλησπέρα, έχω κι εγώ τα θέματα μου με την κατανάλωση των δεδομένων του booster. Αυτόν τον μήνα τα έφαγε σε λιγες μέρες, 100GB δεν πάνε τόσο εύκολα. Δεν το κάνει πρώτη φορά, απλώς τώρα είναι κραυγαλέο. Όμως ακόμα και μετά την "εξαφάνιση" των 100GB το booster μου δίνει διπλάσια+ ταχύτητα από όσο το καλώδιο, οπότε δεν παραπονιέμαι.

Αυτό που με έχει χαλάσει είναι το ότι έχουν βάλει, πλέον, ονομαστική τιμή τα 28 ευρώ αλλά επειδή είμαι εγώ  :ROFL:  θα μου το αφήσουν στα 9.90 αν κάνω συμβόλαιο για 2 χρόνια. Δεν γ... να ασπρίσουν; αναρωτιέμαι εγώ. Αν τώρα δεν ανανεώσει κάποιος τον χρεώνουν 28 ευρώ μέχρι να την πάρει χαμπάρι, δεν διακόπτουν, δεν ειδοποιούν απλώς χρεώνουν. Μου το έχουν κάνει δύο φόρες στο παρελθόν, με ISDN και με την δορυφορική.

----------


## GregoirX23

Το 28 που λέτε αφορά συγκεκριμένα το booster όταν περνάει σε αορίστου ε; 
Υποθέτω ότι δεν έχει σχέση αυτή η τιμή με το πακέτο της σταθερής.. 
Προσωπικά πάνω από +6,50 (του παγίου της σταθερής) για το booster ΔΕΝ θα έδινα δια ροπάλου.. Άποψη μου βέβαια.. 
Τέλος οφείλουμε όταν/πριν λήξει το συμβόλαιο μας να ψαχτούμε.. Δεν φωνάζουμε για τις τιμές όταν περάσουμε σε αορίστου.. 
Πάντα έτσι γινόταν, σωστό η όχι άλλο θέμα.. Και νομίζω ότι το γράφει και στα συμβόλαια γενικά ότι μετά περνάει σε αορίστου, αν θυμάμαι καλά.. Το να διακοπεί μια υπηρεσία κατα τη λήξη του συμβολαίου.. Πάλι άλλο θέμα & όχι τόσο εύκολο θα έλεγα.. Ακόμη και παλαιότερα που υπήρχαν προπληρωμένα πακέτα, βλέπε dslcube by vivodi, έπρεπε να το κόψεις εσύ πριν τη λήξη, αλλιώς πέρναγε σε αορίστου και είχες άλλα.. Κοινώς τα μάτια 14..

----------


## dimyok

Εμενα + 9,90 μου ηρθε αοριστου ; 4,74 λογαρ. mobile + 5 στο λογαριασμο σταθερης   . Στα 28 θα ερθει εγκεφαλικο μαλλον θα πρεπει να κανω αιτηση διακοπης πριν ερθει καμια λυπητερη γιατι εχει λυσσαξει να στελνει οτι εχω "δωρο ανανεωσης "

----------


## newbye

Η διάρκεια του συμβολαίου φαίνεται στον "e-λογαριασμός" ----> "Στοιχεία συνδέσεων" ----------->"Αριθμός σύνδεσης" -------------"*Διάρκεια συμβολαίου έως:*" bla bla bla  :Razz:

----------


## GregoirX23

Ερώτηση - απορία προς όσους έχουν το voip μέσω 4g στο booster.. 
Αν βάλετε άλλη sim με δεδομένα, κατα προτίμηση της κοτε.. Η τηλεφωνία παίζει;  
Η το άλλο.. Με sim άλλου παρόχου δίνει ίντερνετ; 
Εγκυκλοπαιδικά ρωτάω.. 
Κάπου είχε ακουστεί και το άλλο τρελό.. Πιο πίσω ίσως; Σε dsl γραμμή άλλου παρόχου, το bonding να παίζει κανονικά.. Άλλο αυτό, απλά το λέω επειδή το θυμήθηκα..

----------


## spyros_kalpakis

Ερώτηση: Θέλω να βάλω την υπηρεσία και να χρησιμοποιώ μόνο ίντερνετ από sim στην επιχείρησή μου. Μπορώ να την ενεργοποιήσω στο σπίτι μου (800 μέτρα μακριά) και να πάω το ρούτερ στην επιχείρηση και να χρησιμοποιώ εκεί το ίντερνετ από τη sim?

----------


## newbye

> Ερώτηση - απορία προς όσους έχουν το voip μέσω 4g στο booster.. 
> Αν βάλετε άλλη sim με δεδομένα, κατα προτίμηση της κοτε.. Η τηλεφωνία παίζει;  
> Η το άλλο.. Με sim άλλου παρόχου δίνει ίντερνετ; 
> Εγκυκλοπαιδικά ρωτάω.. 
> Κάπου είχε ακουστεί και το άλλο τρελό.. Πιο πίσω ίσως; Σε dsl γραμμή άλλου παρόχου, το bonding να παίζει κανονικά.. Άλλο αυτό, απλά το λέω επειδή το θυμήθηκα..


Στην δικιά μου περίπτωση η τηλεφωνία δουλεύει *μόνο* με τις άλλες sim της cote... Του booster καθόλου! Το τελευταίο δεν το πιστεύω  :Whistle: .

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ερώτηση: Θέλω να βάλω την υπηρεσία και να χρησιμοποιώ μόνο ίντερνετ από sim στην επιχείρησή μου. Μπορώ να την ενεργοποιήσω στο σπίτι μου (800 μέτρα μακριά) και να πάω το ρούτερ στην επιχείρηση και να χρησιμοποιώ εκεί το ίντερνετ από τη sim?


Σε άλλους παίζει σε άλλους όχι.. Και άγνωστο το μέχρι πότε θα γίνεται αυτό.. 
Κανονικά κ σύμφωνα με το homezone δεν επιτρέπεται.. Πρέπει να παίζει μόνο στη διεύθυνση που έχει δηλωθεί..

- - - Updated - - -




> Στην δικιά μου περίπτωση η τηλεφωνία δουλεύει *μόνο* με τις άλλες sim της cote... Του booster καθόλου! Το τελευταίο δεν το πιστεύω .


Αν βάλεις δλδ sim κινητού; 
Με του booster όχι; 
Άλλο και τούτο..

----------


## newbye

> Αν βάλεις δλδ sim κινητού; 
> Με του booster όχι; 
> Άλλο και τούτο..


Βέβαια το booster το έχω από αρχές του 2018, και τότε μπορεί να το έδιναν με κλειδωμένη η sim (χου νόουζ  :Laughing: ). Δοκίμασα πάντως και εταιρικές και sim καρτοσυμβόλαιου και έπαιξαν όλες.

----------


## dimyok

Oι εταιρικες επαιζαν και καλυτερα στις ταχύτητες  data με τα απεριοριστα . Μετα ηρθε ο los poulos απο το πυργο κινητης και δεν εχει πλεον νοημα αν εχεις καλη γραμμη . Το κραταω μονο στη περιπτωση που πεφτουν οι σουπερ εναλλακτικοι  καθε ΠΣΚ τωρα ας πουμε μπουκωνουν .

----------


## striker10

> Ερώτηση: Θέλω να βάλω την υπηρεσία και να χρησιμοποιώ μόνο ίντερνετ από sim στην επιχείρησή μου. Μπορώ να την ενεργοποιήσω στο σπίτι μου (800 μέτρα μακριά) και να πάω το ρούτερ στην επιχείρηση και να χρησιμοποιώ εκεί το ίντερνετ από τη sim?


ρε Σπυρο καλπακη, ελεος πια ολοι οι πονηροι εδω μεσα.
πηγενε κανε μια κανονικη συνδεση στην επιχειρηση σου. αν δε το βασταει η τσεπη σου κλεισε το το ρημαδι και αντε γινε υπαλληλος.
το μπουστερ ειναι για εναν συγκεκριμενο λογο κ εξυπηρετει μια χαρα οσους δεν εχουμε διαθεσιμη vdsl γραμμη στην περιοχη μας.
δεν ειναι για τον καθε πονηρο νεοελληνα που βρηκε τροπο με 10 ευρω να κοροιδεψει τους παντες.
και δε φτανει που εισαι πονηρος και με κατι τετοιες πονηριες θα μας το σταματησουν σε ολους στο τελος σαν υπηρεσια, ακομα κ σε εμας που το χρειαζομαστε, εχεις κ το ανοητο θρασος να μας ζητησεις να σε συμβουλεψουμε για να εισαι σιγουρος πριν πας να κανεις την πονηρια σου. αντε για κανα καφε αγορι μου, τα φορουμς ειναι για αλλη δουλεια

----------


## macro

> ρε Σπυρο καλπακη, ελεος πια ολοι οι πονηροι εδω μεσα.
> πηγενε κανε μια κανονικη συνδεση στην επιχειρηση σου. αν δε το βασταει η τσεπη σου κλεισε το το ρημαδι και αντε γινε υπαλληλος.
> το μπουστερ ειναι για εναν συγκεκριμενο λογο κ εξυπηρετει μια χαρα οσους δεν εχουμε διαθεσιμη vdsl γραμμη στην περιοχη μας.
> δεν ειναι για τον καθε πονηρο νεοελληνα που βρηκε τροπο με 10 ευρω να κοροιδεψει τους παντες.
> και δε φτανει που εισαι πονηρος και με κατι τετοιες πονηριες θα μας το σταματησουν σε ολους στο τελος σαν υπηρεσια, ακομα κ σε εμας που το χρειαζομαστε, εχεις κ το ανοητο θρασος να μας ζητησεις να σε συμβουλεψουμε για να εισαι σιγουρος πριν πας να κανεις την πονηρια σου. αντε για κανα καφε αγορι μου, τα φορουμς ειναι για αλλη δουλεια


Ωπα μεγαλε παρτο αλλιως.... γερνεις λιγο.

----------


## puntomania

> Ερώτηση: Θέλω να βάλω την υπηρεσία και να χρησιμοποιώ μόνο ίντερνετ από sim στην επιχείρησή μου. Μπορώ να την ενεργοποιήσω στο σπίτι μου (800 μέτρα μακριά) και να πάω το ρούτερ στην επιχείρηση και να χρησιμοποιώ εκεί το ίντερνετ από τη sim?


θεωρητικά ναι γίνετε...γιατί στα 800μ απόσταση είσαι στην ουσία στην ίδια κεραία που θα ήσουν και σπίτι.... μια δοκιμή θα σε πείσει...στην τελική αν δεν σου κάτσει... 10ε χ24 μήνες + η μη επιστροφή του εξοπλισμού που έχεις θα σου κοστίσει...τα μισά λεφτά δηλαδή απ το να βάλεις κανονική γραμμή στη δουλειά σου.

----------


## dimyok

+ 120 ευρω το μηχανημα . Και δικιο εχει ο striker εδω αλλος εξυπνακιας ηθελε επαγγελματικο link  και τελικα την πληρωνουμε οι γνωστοι οικιακοι μακακες που δεν εχουμε οταν το χρειαστουμε

----------


## puntomania

> + 120 ευρω το μηχανημα . Και δικιο εχει ο striker εδω αλλος εξυπνακιας ηθελε επαγγελματικο link  και τελικα την πληρωνουμε οι γνωστοι οικιακοι μακακες που δεν εχουμε οταν το χρειαστουμε


HA-35 δεν το πληρώνεις!!!

----------


## jkoukos

Νομίζεις! Προτελευταίο στην λίστα μόλις 121€.

----------


## puntomania

> Νομίζεις! Προτελευταίο στην λίστα μόλις 121€.


ναι εφόσον δεν το επιστρέψεις!!!

----------


## newbye

Και μεταχειρισμένο ακριβό είναι

----------


## venejo

Να φανταστώ ότι τέλειωσαν οι προσφορές των free giga και πήρε έτσι μπροστά εδώ και 2-3 μέρες το booster ή έτυχε?
Είχα ξαναγράψει ότι δε πήγαινε πάνω από 1.8-2.0 συνδυαστικά. Τώρα έπιασε μέχρι τα 4.1. 

Και τώρα αναφορά για το γέλιο και μόνο.
Πριν μια βδομάδα έβγαλα την sim του και την έβαλα σε ένα (νέο) Nokia που έχω στην άκρη.
Η sim ήταν τριπλή στα κοψίματα αλλά δε χρειάστηκε να την πειράξω.
Είδα ότι δεν δέχεται και φυσικά δεν κάνει κλήσεις αριθμών, παρ'όλα αυτά τα μηνύματα γέμισαν αμέσως και πλήρως (αποθηκεύονταν σε αυτήν προφανώς)
από τον ΟΤΕ που με καλωσόριζε στην υπηρεσία, από ένα δικηγορικό γραφείο που ενεργούσε εκ μέρους της ΔΕΗ, γραφείο συνοικεσίων, και από το 112 (alerts) για πυρκαγιές!
Καλοκαιρινοί συναγερμοί προφανώς.

----------


## newbye

Οι τελευταίες ενεργοποιήσεις free giga είναι σε ισχύ μέχρι μέσα Μαΐου. Εγώ δεν τα ξόδεψα καθόλου για να έχω data μετά την καραντίνα  :ROFL:

----------


## venejo

No problem τότε, κάτι άλλο παίχτηκε.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Καπετανάκης Στά

Ξέρετε γιατί έχουν κλειδώσει την συνεργασία του booster με cosmote tv και με το νέο app και με τον αποκωδικοποιητή και με wifi και μέσω ethrnet και αν υπάρχει τρόπος να το παρακμψουμε αυτό δεν ξέρω αν γίνομαι κατανοητός.

----------


## emskan

Δεν έχω βρει τρόπο όσο και αν έχω ψάξει...
Ίσως αν ασχοληθεί κάποιος γνώστης....

----------


## newbye

Ούτε με VPN;

----------


## nanas

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν στο huawei h35 λειτουργεί το internet και το voip με κωδικούς από WIND?

----------


## GregoirX23

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν στο huawei h35 λειτουργεί το internet και το voip με κωδικούς από WIND?


Σαφέστατα και όχι για το voip! Αλίμονο δλδ.. Κλειδωμένο ρουτερ παρόχου είναι..  
Το ίντερνετ ναι.. Αν μιλάμε για adsl από α.κ.. Για vdsl δεν ξέρω.. Υποθέτω πως και σε αυτό ναι..

----------


## emskan

> Ούτε με VPN;


Μπορείς στο ΗΑ35 να σεταρεις vpn? Νομίζω δεν γίνεται

----------


## jkoukos

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν στο huawei h35 λειτουργεί το internet και το voip με κωδικούς από WIND?


Καταρχήν το VoIP της Wind δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμη τρόπος να δουλέψει σε άλλη συσκευή εκτός την δική της, ακόμη καο αν γνωρίζεις τον κωδικό της.
Κατόπιν, έχεις στο HA35 δυνατότητα να ρυθμίσεις άλλη τηλεφωνία εκτός του ΟΤΕ; Δεν ξέρω σε αυτή την συσκευή, αλλά σε καμία άλλη της εταιρείας δεν γίνεται επιβεβαιωμένα.
Νομίζω ούτε sim κινητής άλλου παρόχου είναι δυνατόν να δουλέψει.

Το Internet δεν έχει θέμα και με τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις για οποιονδήποτε πάροχο, θα δουλέψει.

----------


## newbye

> Μπορείς στο ΗΑ35 να σεταρεις vpn? Νομίζω δεν γίνεται


ναι, δεν γίνεται..

----------


## dimyok

Φαντάζομαι για ευνοήτους λόγους . Μάλιστα όταν το είχα πρωτοβαλει δε είχα σύνδεση στη κάρτα δικτύου που ειχα τα DNS . Εμενα η τηλεφωνία στο 4G μου δουλεύει μόνο για εξερχομενες

----------


## stsalkit

Προσπάθησα να βρω απάντηση στο παρακάτω ερώτημα διαβάζοντας πολλές σελίδες από το νήμα... αλλά δεν! Έχω πάρει το speedbooster εδώ και 1 μήνα περίπου, το εγκατέστησα στο καλύτερο σημείο που βρήκα από πλευράς σήματος και περίμενα (ακόμα περιμένω...), την ταχύτητα να εκτιναχθεί από τα 4Μbps που είχα με adsl, στα τουλάχιστον 40-50!!! Το σήμα 4G που έχω στο σημείο τοποθήτησης είναι σταθερά 44-45. Η ταχύτητα που πιάνω είναι μεταξύ 15 και 20 (τις καλές στιγμές)! Στο ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο (ίδια υπηρεσία - cosmote, ίδια κεραία - δεν έχουμε πολλές στην περιοχή...) την ίδια ακριβώς στιγμή, με το κινητό πιάνω από 40 έως 70Mbps!!!
Επικοινωνόντας με το 13888, δεν βρήκαν κάποιο πρόβλημα στο σήμα, ή στο router!
Έχει κανείς απάντηση του τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει? Βάζουν κόφτη στο ΗΑ-35? Είναι ελαττωματικό το συγκεκριμένο router?
Βλέπω άλλες αναρτήσεις που αναφέρουν ταχύτητες >40 με σήμα πολύ χαμηλότερο από το δικό μου και πάω να τρελλαθώ! Τι στο καλό γίνεται?

----------


## jkoukos

Δοκίμασε με απενεργοποιημένο το IPv6 στο ΗΑ35.

----------


## macro

Δοκιμασε και με απενεργοποιημενο ipv6 στο adsl μονο.

----------


## newbye

Είδατε καμιά διαφορά στην μια ώρα με τα απεριόριστα; Απ ότι βλέπω δεν ξεκλειδώνει το όριο των 15mbps...

----------


## stsalkit

> Δοκιμασε και με απενεργοποιημενο ipv6 στο adsl μονο.


Τα έχω δοκιμασει σχετικά με το ΙΡv6... Τα ίδια

- - - Updated - - -




> Είδατε καμιά διαφορά στην μια ώρα με τα απεριόριστα; Απ ότι βλέπω δεν ξεκλειδώνει το όριο των 15mbps...


Τι ακριβώς εννοείς? γίνε λιγο πιο σαφής...

----------


## newbye

> Τι ακριβώς εννοείς? γίνε λιγο πιο σαφής...


Μέσα από την εφαρμογή δίνει με ενεργοποίηση για 60 λεπτά απεριόριστα data μια φορά το μήνα. Μην τυραννιέσαι πάντως άδικα, και 20mbps που πιάνεις είσαι μια χαρά.

----------


## dimyok

> Είδατε καμιά διαφορά στην μια ώρα με τα απεριόριστα; Απ ότι βλέπω δεν ξεκλειδώνει το όριο των 15mbps...


1 φορά το μήνα μας  δίνουν ; Έπρεπε να σταμπάρεις να το βάλεις και την ώρα που κάνει reset δηλαδή τσίου και οτι προλάβεις . 10 λεπτα θα τα φας βάζοντας-βγάζοντας sim / κανoντας reset  :Razz:

----------


## newbye

> 1 φορά το μήνα μας  δίνουν ; Έπρεπε να σταμπάρεις να το βάλεις και την ώρα που κάνει reset δηλαδή τσίου και οτι προλάβεις . 10 λεπτα θα τα φας βάζοντας-βγάζοντας sim / κανoντας reset


H εφαρμογή έδειξε άπειρα data, αλλά η ταχύτητα κλειδωμένη, έκανα και reboot, αλλά τζίφος. Θα δοκιμάσω πάλι λίγο πριν τελειώσουν τα 100GB.

----------


## jimavagianos

> αν δουλεύει με το δικό του cloud... δεν έχεις θέμα... to ddns το θέλουμε οταν κάνουμε pf για να μπαίνουμε! το οποίο λύνεται βέβαια με ένα εξτρά ρουτερακι.


Όχι απαραίτητα με έξτρα ρουτεράκι. Οι περισσότερες, αν όχι όλες, παλαιού τύπου ip κάμερες και καταγραφικά έχουν ενσωματωμένο dyndns client, που το βρίσκετε στο web interface παραμετροποίησή τους. Περνάτε εκεί τα στοιχεία λογαριασμού σας dyndns και έτοιμοι. Το port forwarding δουλεύει κανονικά, αν το ρυθμίσετε σωστά στο HUAWEI και μόνο με το mobile κομμάτι, συνδεμένοι με εξωτερικό ipv4, αυτό τού bonding server.

----------


## nanas

Έχω την εξής απορία αναφορικά με το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ:
Η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού που εμφανίζει στα στατιστικά του είναι αυτή που κλειδώνει ή αυτή που σου υπολογίζει ότι θα έχεις προσθέτοντας και το 4G;
Το ρωτώ αυτό, γιατί στην ίδια γραμμή και καλωδίωση, άλλα ρούτερ μου βγάζουν 43 και αυτό μου βγάζει 48 κλείδωμα.
Η δε ταχύτητα που παίρνω από το 4G δεν ξεπερνά τα 5 Mbps...

----------


## scalotic

ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΉΣΩ ΤΑ 100 GB ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ LIVE STO YOUTUBE 2000BITRADE FORTNITE
 ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ RESTART ΤΟ ROUTER KAI ΒΓΑΛΩ THN SIM ΔΕΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΑ GB?

----------


## emskan

Τις τελευταίες μέρες μου εμφανίζει στο app προσφορά ανανέωσης στα 4,74€ (προφανώς θα είναι +2€ στον λογαριασμό της κινητής, αν και δεν το λέει κάπου).

----------


## venejo

Όντως σήμερα το αναφέρει έτσι, προχτές ήταν στα 9 (8.80).
Το ποσό είναι βεβαία αυτό που βγαίνει ως μηνιαίος λογαριασμός για το SB μόνο.

----------


## jnen

Καλησπέρα Παιδιά
Το Booster της Cosmote HA35 αλλάζοντας περιοχή λειτουργεί ?
Ευχαριστώ.....

----------


## griniaris

> Καλησπέρα Παιδιά
> Το Booster της Cosmote HA35 αλλάζοντας περιοχή λειτουργεί ?
> Ευχαριστώ.....


Συμφωνα με την cosmote ΟΧΙ. 

Εγω παντως το πηρα σε αλλη περιοχη και ειχε δουλεψει .πριν κανα 10μηνο. 

Οποτε μονο με δοκιμη θα το δεις.  Κανεις δεν μορει να σε διαβεβαιωσει .. οπως επισης ουτε η cosmote γιατι δεν ειναι αυτη η χρηση του.

----------


## newbye

> Τις τελευταίες μέρες μου εμφανίζει στο app προσφορά ανανέωσης στα 4,74€ (προφανώς θα είναι +2€ στον λογαριασμό της κινητής, αν και δεν το λέει κάπου).


7,90 σε μένα, γιατί;

----------


## dimyok

Aπο 28  - 8,85 μόνο σε μένα και για 2 χρονια δέσμευση . Βρε ουστ .... Κανα τηλέφωνο σας έκαναν για ανανέωση και από που ;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Έχω την εξής απορία αναφορικά με το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ:
> Η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού που εμφανίζει στα στατιστικά του είναι *αυτή που κλειδώνει* ή αυτή που σου υπολογίζει ότι θα έχεις προσθέτοντας και το 4G;
> Το ρωτώ αυτό, γιατί στην ίδια γραμμή και καλωδίωση, άλλα ρούτερ μου βγάζουν 43 και αυτό μου βγάζει 48 κλείδωμα.
> Η δε ταχύτητα που παίρνω από το 4G δεν ξεπερνά τα 5 Mbps...


Αν εννοείς στη καρτέλα για το dsl.. Το bold.. Συγχρονισμός μόνο.. 
Υπάρχουν διαφορές στο κλείδωμα από ρουτερ σε ρουτερ..

- - - Updated - - -




> Τις τελευταίες μέρες μου εμφανίζει στο app προσφορά ανανέωσης στα 4,74€ (προφανώς θα είναι +2€ στον λογαριασμό της κινητής, αν και δεν το λέει κάπου).


Για ανανέωση 24μηνο; Αν ισχύει, πολύ καλή φάση.. 
Με λίγο πέσιμο η τιμή και στο 24xl.. Θα πάνε πολύ καλά..

----------


## puntomania

> ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΉΣΩ ΤΑ 100 GB ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ LIVE STO YOUTUBE 2000BITRADE FORTNITE
> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ RESTART ΤΟ ROUTER KAI ΒΓΑΛΩ THN SIM ΔΕΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΑ GB?


το σκεπτικό της εν λόγο υπηρεσίας... σίγουρα δεν ειναι το streaming... οπότε κάνε δοκιμή και μας λες και εμας για το αποτέλεσμα!!!

----------


## GregoirX23

> ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΉΣΩ ΤΑ 100 GB ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ LIVE STO YOUTUBE 2000BITRADE FORTNITE
> *ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ RESTART ΤΟ ROUTER KAI ΒΓΑΛΩ THN SIM ΔΕΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΑ GB?*


*
*
Στο 2ο, όχι.. Μένει μόνο η σταθερή, όπως πριν..

----------


## emskan

> Για ανανέωση 24μηνο; Αν ισχύει, πολύ καλή φάση.. 
> Με λίγο πέσιμο η τιμή και στο 24xl.. Θα πάνε πολύ καλά..


Ναι για 24 μήνες είναι. Και με λίγη πίεση παίρνεις σε καλή τιμή το 24L + 360 κινητά δωρεάν.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ναι για 24 μήνες είναι. Και με λίγη πίεση παίρνεις σε καλή τιμή το 24L + 360 κινητά δωρεάν.


Ενδιαφέρον..

----------


## emskan

> Ενδιαφέρον..


Sorry, το 360 το έγραψα εκ παραδρομής (το είχα στο προηγούμενο πρόγραμμα), 240' είναι τα έξτρα δωρεάν προς κινητά.

Έχω 24L+240', cosmote tv cinema pack, και booster στα 40,24€ όλα μαζί. (6,74 το booster, 11€ η τηλεόραση και τα ρέστα το DP24L + 240' κινητά).

Πιστεύω πως είμαι καλά, τους ξεκαθάρισα στην ανανέωση πως θεωρώ ότι πληρώνω ήδη αρκετά για τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες τους και δεν είμαι διαθετιμενος να δώσω ούτε σεντ παραπάνω, για να διατηρήσω τα προγράμματα μου. Στην ουσία αυτά δίνω, θέλετε; Την επόμενη με πήραν και κλείσαμε.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Sorry, το 360 το έγραψα εκ παραδρομής (το είχα στο προηγούμενο πρόγραμμα), 240' είναι τα έξτρα δωρεάν προς κινητά.
> 
> Έχω 24L+240', cosmote tv cinema pack, και booster στα 40,24€ όλα μαζί. (6,74 το booster, 11€ η τηλεόραση και τα ρέστα το DP24L + 240' κινητά).
> 
> Πιστεύω πως είμαι καλά, τους ξεκαθάρισα στην ανανέωση πως θεωρώ ότι πληρώνω ήδη αρκετά για τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες τους και δεν είμαι διαθετιμενος να δώσω ούτε σεντ παραπάνω, για να διατηρήσω τα προγράμματα μου. Στην ουσία αυτά δίνω, θέλετε; Την επόμενη με πήραν και κλείσαμε.


Δλδ αν αφαιρέσουμε το 11αρι της τηλεόρασης.. = 29,24.. Οk.. Not bad.. 
Γύρω στα 32-33 έδινα με 24xl & booster πριν 2-3 χρόνια.. 
Τότε (με τα 40γίγα) το είχα πάρει με 5,5 νομίζω το booster..

----------


## utp

Έβαλε ένας συγγενής μου την υπηρεσία speed booster. Θέλω να τον γράψω στο cosmote app ώστε να ελέγχει τα GB του. Πώς θα το κάνω αφού και όταν βάλω το αφμ του ή τον αριθμό του speedbooster η εφαρμογή στέλνει sms επιβεβαίωσης στον mobile αριθμό που είναι μέσα στο ρούτερ.

----------


## 8anos

> Έβαλε ένας συγγενής μου την υπηρεσία speed booster. Θέλω να τον γράψω στο cosmote app ώστε να ελέγχει τα GB του. Πώς θα το κάνω αφού και όταν βάλω το αφμ του ή τον αριθμό του speedbooster η εφαρμογή στέλνει sms επιβεβαίωσης στον mobile αριθμό που είναι μέσα στο ρούτερ.


ισως αν βάλει την σιμ σε ενα κινητό ώστε παραλάβει το μήνυμα;

----------


## GregoirX23

> ισως αν βάλει την σιμ σε ενα κινητό ώστε παραλάβει το μήνυμα;


Ότι είπε..  :Arrow Up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Έβαλε ένας συγγενής μου την υπηρεσία speed booster. Θέλω να τον γράψω στο cosmote app ώστε να ελέγχει τα GB του. Πώς θα το κάνω αφού και όταν βάλω το αφμ του ή τον αριθμό του speedbooster η εφαρμογή στέλνει sms επιβεβαίωσης στον mobile αριθμό που είναι μέσα στο ρούτερ.


Θα κάνει την εγγραφή στη σελίδα, θα καταχωρήσει τον αριθμό του booster και θα βάλει σε κάποιο κινητό τη sim για να διαβάσει το κωδικό επαλήθευσης όπου και θα βάλει στη σελίδα.. Και μετά πίσω η sim στο booster..  :Wink:

----------


## scalotic

ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ TA GB-MG ΠΟΥ ΧΑΛΑΩ ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΑ?

----------


## GregoirX23

> ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ TA GB-MG ΠΟΥ ΧΑΛΑΩ ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΑ?


Πόσο αναλυτικά δλδ; Πάνω η πιο πίσω είδες;

----------


## ababapanos

εχω vdsl 50. Επειδή παίρνω από κέντρο από Οτε μου είπαν δεν γίνεται να βάλω 100 παρά μόνο με speed booster.

τηλεφώνησα σήμερα και μου είπαν ότι όταν τελειώσουν τα 100gb η ταχύτητα μειώνεται στο μέχρι 15mbps.

μπορεί η σταθερή μου ταχύτητα να είναι 50. Αλλά μου είπαν αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι μετά θα ανεβεί μέχρι +15, μου είπαν ότι πιθανότατα θα γυριστώ στην αρχική μου ταχύτητα μέχρι τα 50 δηλαδή.

ειναι όντως έτσι? Η δεν μου τα είπαν καλά από το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο?

----------


## halkx

δεν είναι έτσι...μετά το πέρας των 100gb θα έχεις ταχύτητα όσο συγχρονίζει το Huawei από την DSL σου συν όση ταχύτητα δίνει η κεραία της Cosmote που συνδέεται με max τα 15Mbps...άρα αν έχεις καλό 4G σήμα στο σημείο που έχεις τοποθετήσει το ρουτερ και παίρνεις από DSL φουλ 50Mbps τότε θα σου βγάζει 50+15=65Mbps... όχι όμως συνέχεια αλλά όταν φουλάρει η DSL ή κάνεις speedtest...αυτά ισχύουν σε γενικές γραμμές...

----------


## ababapanos

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Δεν με ενοχλει τοσο ακομα και το +6,80 το μηνα για +15μβ στην γραμμη μου απο την στιγμη που βοηθαει και στο upload , οσο το 24μηνο της δεσμευσης.

Αλλη μια ερωτηση. επειδη στο σπιτι ολη μερα η οικογενεια βλεπει ολη μερα youtube , netflix κλπ , μπορω να τα απομονωσω απο το booster για να μην χαλαει εκει τα GB?  η δεν θα επειρεαζεται τοσο? εχω ακουσει οτι στο netflix  ακομα και 4Κ ταινια να δεις δεν καταναλωνει πανω απο 30-35mb της γραμμης , αυτο σημαινει που για εμενα που εχω vdsl 50 σταθερα ετσι και αλλιως δεν θα μου ενεργοποιηται το booster σε αυτην την περιπτωση?

----------


## nanas

> δεν είναι έτσι...μετά το πέρας των 100gb θα έχεις ταχύτητα όσο συγχρονίζει το Huawei από την DSL σου συν όση ταχύτητα δίνει η κεραία της Cosmote που συνδέεται με max τα 15Mbps...άρα αν έχεις καλό 4G σήμα στο σημείο που έχεις τοποθετήσει το ρουτερ και παίρνεις από DSL φουλ 50Mbps τότε θα σου βγάζει 50+15=65Mbps... όχι όμως συνέχεια αλλά όταν φουλάρει η DSL ή κάνεις speedtest...αυτά ισχύουν σε γενικές γραμμές...


Μακάρι να ήταν έτσι. Από την αρχή σου δίνουν συνολικά 50 max, περίπου. Εκτός κι αν καταφέρεις και χρησιμοποιήσεις το HUAWEI ως μόντεμ, οπότε τότε πράγματι το "απελευθερώνεις" και συνδυάζεις πραγματικά το φουλ της VDSL + 4G.

----------


## ababapanos

> Μακάρι να ήταν έτσι. Από την αρχή σου δίνουν συνολικά 50 max, περίπου. Εκτός κι αν καταφέρεις και χρησιμοποιήσεις το HUAWEI ως μόντεμ, οπότε τότε πράγματι το "απελευθερώνεις" και συνδυάζεις πραγματικά το φουλ της VDSL + 4G.


Αυτο δεν το καταλαβα...  τελικα τι ισχυει?  υπαρχει κανεις που το εχει κανει με vdsl να μας πει?

----------


## dimyok

Μη χαλάς τα data σου σε vdsl παιρνεις τα - (μείον) τγγγγγιαααα δηλαδη χάνεις και ταχύτητα  :Sad:   Στο upload δούλευε

----------


## halkx

> Μακάρι να ήταν έτσι. Από την αρχή σου δίνουν συνολικά 50 max, περίπου. Εκτός κι αν καταφέρεις και χρησιμοποιήσεις το HUAWEI ως μόντεμ, οπότε τότε πράγματι το "απελευθερώνεις" και συνδυάζεις πραγματικά το φουλ της VDSL + 4G.


εξήγησα ότι το VDSL+15 δεν είναι συνέχεια...πρέπει αν πληρούνται κάποιες προϋποθέσεις με την κυριότερη να είναι το πόσο utilized είναι η VDSL...αν είναι πάνω από το 80% τότε μπαίνει και το 4G και έχεις το +15...ναι συμφωνώ ότι αυτό δεν γίνεται πολύ συχνά αλλά η λογική του booster είναι να έχεις αυτό το κάτι παραπάνω όταν το χρειάζεσαι...

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτο δεν το καταλαβα...  τελικα τι ισχυει?  υπαρχει κανεις που το εχει κανει με vdsl να μας πει?


εγώ το δουλεύω με vdsl και δουλεύει έτσι όπως σου είπα...απ ότι κατάλαβα δεν έχουν όλοι την ίδια εμπειρία...

- - - Updated - - -




> Αλλη μια ερωτηση. επειδη στο σπιτι ολη μερα η οικογενεια βλεπει ολη μερα youtube , netflix κλπ , μπορω να τα απομονωσω απο το booster για να μην χαλαει εκει τα GB?  η δεν θα επειρεαζεται τοσο? εχω ακουσει οτι στο netflix  ακομα και 4Κ ταινια να δεις δεν καταναλωνει πανω απο 30-35mb της γραμμης , αυτο σημαινει που για εμενα που εχω vdsl 50 σταθερα ετσι και αλλιως δεν θα μου ενεργοποιηται το booster σε αυτην την περιπτωση?


μπορείς να θέσεις routing rules στο ρουτερ έτσι ώστε να χρησιμοποιεί για την συσκευή που παίζει το netflix μόνο την vdsl....

----------


## ababapanos

Δηλαδή δεν ισχύει ότι το booster ξεκινάει να λειτουργεί όταν χρειαστεί πάνω από το 80% της σύνδεσης?

Αν απλά βλέπω μια ταινία νετφλιξ ακόμα και 4Κ που χρειάζεται το πολύ 30-35mb για να στριμαρει θα χαλάει από το booster?

----------


## halkx

> Δηλαδή δεν ισχύει ότι το booster ξεκινάει να λειτουργεί όταν χρειαστεί πάνω από το 80% της σύνδεσης?
> 
> Αν απλά βλέπω μια ταινία νετφλιξ ακόμα και 4Κ που χρειάζεται το πολύ 30-35mb για να στριμαρει θα χαλάει από το booster?


κοίτα...το bonding που κάνει ο server της cosmote που συνδέεται το booster είναι μια μυστήρια ιστορία...θεωρητικά πάντα το booster σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές μπαίνει όταν η dsl φτάσει στο 80% για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα...σε μία 50αρα γραμμή αυτό όπως καταλαβαίνεις θα γίνεται λιγότερες φορές απ΄ ότι σε μία σύνδεση-χρέπι adsl των 4-10Mbps που θα φτάνει στο όριο της σχεδόν πάντα...

Στην περίπτωση του νετφλιξ και χωρίς routing rule να το αφήσεις λογικά δεν θα παίρνει από το 4G...αλλά όπως σου είπα είναι ένα θέμα που λύνεται εύκολα με ένα rule να στριμάρει η συσκευή που βλέπεις νετφλιξ μόνο από την dsl

----------


## nanas

> Δηλαδή δεν ισχύει ότι το booster ξεκινάει να λειτουργεί όταν χρειαστεί πάνω από το 80% της σύνδεσης?
> 
> Αν απλά βλέπω μια ταινία νετφλιξ ακόμα και 4Κ που χρειάζεται το πολύ 30-35mb για να στριμαρει θα χαλάει από το booster?


To 4K Netflix χρειάζεται γύρω στα 7-8 Mbps πλέον. 30-35 θέλει το 4K HDR Youtube. Αν το HUAWEI H35 καταφέρεις και το ξεκλειδώσεις, εφόσον η ADSL / VDSL μόνη της δεν επαρκεί για τα ανωτέρω bandwidth θα σου δίνει και το full του 4G ως συμπλήρωμα. Τώρα το που θα σε φτάσει αθροιστικά, εξαρτάται από το max που μπορεί να πιάσει η σταθερή και η κινητή σου σύνδεση αντίστοιχα, καθώς και από το αν είναι ώρα αιχμής ή όχι.

----------


## ababapanos

> To 4K Netflix χρειάζεται γύρω στα 7-8 Mbps πλέον. 30-35 θέλει το 4K HDR Youtube. Αν το HUAWEI H35 καταφέρεις και το ξεκλειδώσεις, εφόσον η ADSL / VDSL μόνη της δεν επαρκεί για τα ανωτέρω bandwidth θα σου δίνει και το full του 4G ως συμπλήρωμα. Τώρα το που θα σε φτάσει αθροιστικά, εξαρτάται από το max που μπορεί να πιάσει η σταθερή και η κινητή σου σύνδεση αντίστοιχα, καθώς και από το αν είναι ώρα αιχμής ή όχι.



δηλαδη γινεται να ξεκλειδωσει το HUAWEI ? Και αν γινει αυτο ακομα και να τελειωσουν τα 100GB θα λειτουργει παντα κανονικα η δεν καταλαβα καλα?

----------


## AntoMast

Παιδια ενα προβλημα..Εχω speedbooster κανα μηνα+ τωρα, ολα καλα.

Ξαφνικα σημερα πεφτει η ADSL και δεν εχω ουτε ιντερνετ ουτε τηλεφωνο. Βλεπω ολα τικαρισμενα οποτε κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε να ειναι down. Εκανα reset, εβαλα/εβγαλα καλωδια αλλα τιποτα. Να σημειωσω πως η 4G δουλευει κανονικα.

Τι μπορει να εχει συμβει;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Παιδια ενα προβλημα..Εχω speedbooster κανα μηνα+ τωρα, ολα καλα.
> 
> Ξαφνικα σημερα πεφτει η ADSL και δεν εχω ουτε ιντερνετ ουτε τηλεφωνο. Βλεπω ολα τικαρισμενα οποτε κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε να ειναι down. Εκανα reset, εβαλα/εβγαλα καλωδια αλλα τιποτα. Να σημειωσω πως η 4G δουλευει κανονικα.
> 
> Τι μπορει να εχει συμβει;


Βλάβη στη σταθερή; Η μήπως κάνουν τπτ συντήρηση; 
Άλλο ρουτερ έχεις να δοκιμάσεις στη σταθερή να δεις αν συγχρονίζει; 

- - - Updated - - -




> δηλαδη γινεται να ξεκλειδωσει το HUAWEI ? Και αν γινει αυτο ακομα και να τελειωσουν τα 100GB θα λειτουργει παντα κανονικα η δεν καταλαβα καλα?


Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα.. 
Όταν τελειώσουν τα 100 γίγα -> 15Mbps..

- - - Updated - - -




> To 4K Netflix χρειάζεται γύρω στα 7-8 Mbps πλέον. 30-35 θέλει το 4K HDR Youtube. Αν το HUAWEI H35 καταφέρεις και το *ξεκλειδώσεις*, εφόσον η ADSL / VDSL μόνη της δεν επαρκεί για τα ανωτέρω bandwidth θα σου δίνει και το full του 4G ως συμπλήρωμα. Τώρα το που θα σε φτάσει αθροιστικά, εξαρτάται από το max που μπορεί να πιάσει η σταθερή και η κινητή σου σύνδεση αντίστοιχα, καθώς και από το αν είναι ώρα αιχμής ή όχι.


Meaning?  :Thinking:  
Αυτό που περιγράφεις το κάνει μόνο του το booster..

----------


## AntoMast

> Βλάβη στη σταθερή; Η μήπως κάνουν τπτ συντήρηση; 
> Άλλο ρουτερ έχεις να δοκιμάσεις στη σταθερή να δεις αν συγχρονίζει;


Λοιπον δοκιμασα το αλλο ρουτερ που ακομα δεν εχω γυρισει στον ΟΤΕ (speedport entry) και επιασα DSL/τηλεφωνο κατευθειαν. Μετα δοκιμασα να αλλαξω τα καλωδια (συμπεριλαμβανομενου και του splitter) και αυτα που ειχε το speedentry να τα βαλω στο Huawei και επιασα DSL, αλλα δεν ειχα VoIP. Οποτε μετα εκανα ενα restore to factory settings και τωρα ειμαι ολα κομπλε.

Το θεμα ειναι ομως τωρα, τι εφταιγε;

Η αληθεια ειναι πως καθε μερα βγαζω/βαζω adsl ετσι ωστε να ειμαι μονο με 4G (κυριως οταν θελω να εχω χαμηλο ping). Με λιγα λογια ξετικαρω αυτο απο την καρτελα οταν θελω να μεινω μονο με ADSL: 

Και οταν βγω απο τον υπολογιστη το ξαναβαζω το ADSL.

Ισως φταιει αυτο; Δηλαδη να το 'μπλοκαρα' με το βαλε/βγαλε; Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν θελω να εχω και τα δυο πολλες φορες, οποτε το να σταματησω να το κανω αυτο δεν ειναι πραγματικα επιλογη..Θα μπορουσα να ειμαι μονο με 4G 24/7 αλλα μετα θα τελειωσουν τα δεδομενα πολυ γρηγορα, αρα ουτε αυτο ειναι επιθυμητο.

Υπαρχει αλλος τροπος; Ισως να φταιει αυτο ή καμια σχεση; Δεν ξερω πραγματικα. Και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αμα εφταιγαν τα καλωδια, διοτι με το που τα αλλαξα επιασε (εκτος και αμα ετυχε).

Τωρα φοβαμαι να το ξαναβγαλω μηπως εχω παλι το ιδιο θεμα  :Thinking:

----------


## statica

Μπορεί κάποιος που χρησιμοποιεί το booster σκέτο (χωρίς adsl/vdsl πάνω) να κάνει ενα *tracert 8.8.8.8* και να μου πεί αν του βγάζει κανονικά τα hops ή είναι όλα με * (αστεράκια) εκτός του τελευταίου?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dimyok

Στο 3ο hop τώρα κάνει request timed out
11    66 ms    dns.google [8.8.8.8] 
. Ελπίζω να μη το πήρες για online games  :Razz:

----------


## statica

καλά δεν κοιτάω αυτό.

Αυτό που με ξενίζει ειναι οτι αν κάνω traceroute απο το PC μου μου βγάζει:

Tracing route to 8.8.8.8 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.67.254 (HA35 IP)
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  5     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9    52 ms    60 ms    63 ms  8.8.8.8

Trace complete.

ενώ απο το HA35 (maintenance -> tools -> traceroute) μου απαντάνε όλα τα hops κανονικά.

Γιατί να συμπεριφέρεται έτσι? Ο άλλος router με την ADSL δουλευει κανονικά δηλαδή απο το LAN δείχνει σωστά όλα τα hops.

----------


## puntomania

> Μπορεί κάποιος που χρησιμοποιεί το booster σκέτο (χωρίς adsl/vdsl πάνω) να κάνει ενα *tracert 8.8.8.8* και να μου πεί αν του βγάζει κανονικά τα hops ή είναι όλα με * (αστεράκια) εκτός του τελευταίου?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


μεσα απ το ΗΑ-50 οταν το κάνεις... το δρομολογεί απ την σύνδεση της κινητής απευθείας, αν την κάνεις απο άλλο ρουτερ το δρομολογεί μεσα απ το bonding tunnel




απ το 470+

----------


## Icehal

Καλησπέρα, εχω το cosmote booster και αγορασα εξωτερική κεραια 4G Mimo αλλα το μενου του ρουτερ δεν εχει μεσα ρυθμιση για εξωτερική κεραια. Τι παιζει?

----------


## nanas

> Βλάβη στη σταθερή; Η μήπως κάνουν τπτ συντήρηση; 
> Άλλο ρουτερ έχεις να δοκιμάσεις στη σταθερή να δεις αν συγχρονίζει; 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα.. 
> Όταν τελειώσουν τα 100 γίγα -> 15Mbps..
> ...


Έχεις booster πάνω σε γραμμή VDSL 50 και με default ρυθμίσεις σου δίνει αθροιστικά μαζί με 4G πάνω από 50;
Γιατί εμένα δεν το κάνει...

----------


## statica

> μεσα απ το ΗΑ-50 οταν το κάνεις... το δρομολογεί απ την σύνδεση της κινητής απευθείας, αν την κάνεις απο άλλο ρουτερ το δρομολογεί μεσα απ το bonding tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> απ το 470+


Αυτό ακριβώς κάνει και σε εμένα - ευχαριστώ για την επιβεβαίωση!!

Τωρα να δούμε αν θα μπορούμε με κάποια επιλογή να το διορθώσουμε? - όχι οτι έχει σημασία στην λειτουργικότητα, απλα επειδή κάνω πολλά traceroute απο το PC μου για διάφορους λόγους, θα θελα να μην χρειάζεται να αλλάζω την WAN για να δώ τα αποτελέσματα!

----------


## ababapanos

καλησπερα. Μολις μου ηρθε το speedbooster για την vdsl 50 γραμμη μου. τα σατιστικα της γραμμης ειναι τα παρακατω.

Το προβλημα ειναι οτι με την vdsl μαζι με το 4G δεν μου δινει καθολου boost  και πολλες φορες μου δινει και μικροτερη ταχυτητα απο την δικη μου 

και οταν αποσυνδεω το dsl και ειμαι μονο με το 4G μου δινει μεχρι 7mb ενω το σημα ειναι καλο.



πηρα δηλωσα βλαβη, μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει να μου κανουν απομακρισμενα καποιες ρυθμισεις και να περιμενω. εχει τυχει και σε εσας κατι τετοιο?

----------


## nanas

> καλησπερα. Μολις μου ηρθε το speedbooster για την vdsl 50 γραμμη μου. τα σατιστικα της γραμμης ειναι τα παρακατω.
> 
> Το προβλημα ειναι οτι με την vdsl μαζι με το 4G δεν μου δινει καθολου boost  και πολλες φορες μου δινει και μικροτερη ταχυτητα απο την δικη μου 
> 
> και οταν αποσυνδεω το dsl και ειμαι μονο με το 4G μου δινει μεχρι 7mb ενω το σημα ειναι καλο.
> 
> 
> 
> πηρα δηλωσα βλαβη, μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει να μου κανουν απομακρισμενα καποιες ρυθμισεις και να περιμενω. εχει τυχει και σε εσας κατι τετοιο?


Διάβασε τα posts μου παραπάνω, μην περιμένεις κάτι διαφορετικό, έτσι λειτουργεί.

----------


## griniaris

> καλησπερα. Μολις μου ηρθε το speedbooster για την vdsl 50 γραμμη μου. τα σατιστικα της γραμμης ειναι τα παρακατω.
> 
> Το προβλημα ειναι οτι με την vdsl μαζι με το 4G δεν μου δινει καθολου boost  και πολλες φορες μου δινει και μικροτερη ταχυτητα απο την δικη μου 
> 
> και οταν αποσυνδεω το dsl και ειμαι μονο με το 4G μου δινει μεχρι 7mb ενω το σημα ειναι καλο.
> 
> 
> 
> πηρα δηλωσα βλαβη, μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει να μου κανουν απομακρισμενα καποιες ρυθμισεις και να περιμενω. εχει τυχει και σε εσας κατι τετοιο?


ναι. σε ολους. εδω και καμμια 100αρια σελιδες αυτο αναφερουν.

Οταν ειναι στα "κεφια" του ο bonding server δουλευει πολυ καλα.  αλλιως ,  κανει οτι αναφερεις και εσυ.

Υ.Γ. με προλαβε ο @nanas .  :Razz:

----------


## ababapanos

αρα δεν ισχυει αυτο που μου ειπαν οτι ειναι θεμα ρυθμισης και οτι θα μου το φτιαξουν? αν ειναι ετσι θα ζητησω υπαναχώρηση εντος 14 ημερων

- - - Updated - - -

τωρα που ξανα  εκανα ενα speedtest πηρα αυτα τα αποτελεσματα 

https://www.speedtest.net/result/9498799365.png

----------


## ApanCure

Καλησπέρα, 

το speedbooster προσωπικά το θεωρώ ένα ημίμετρο για τις γραμμές που είναι εγκλωβισμένες στο adsl. Ειδικά για όσους έχουν ανάγκη το upload.
Στην πράξη, σε γραμμή 8/1 Mbps μου εχει 3x dw/up. Το 4G κομμάτι μου προσθέτει χονδρικά 15/3 Mbps που είναι πολύτιμα.

Βέβαια εξαρτάται από το σήμα και τη χωρητικότητα του 4G δικτύου της περιοχής σου.

Τώρα αν κάποιος έχει 50ρι VDSL τα πιθανά οφέλη είναι μικρά και δεν αξίζει να μπλέκεις με bonding servers κτλ.

----------


## nanas

> αρα δεν ισχυει αυτο που μου ειπαν οτι ειναι θεμα ρυθμισης και οτι θα μου το φτιαξουν? αν ειναι ετσι θα ζητησω υπαναχώρηση εντος 14 ημερων
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> τωρα που ξανα  εκανα ενα speedtest πηρα αυτα τα αποτελεσματα 
> 
> https://www.speedtest.net/result/9498799365.png


Στο Huawei οι ρυθμίσεις σου είναι οι default?
Μια χαρά είσαι αν βλέπεις αυτά τα νούμερα!

----------


## patatsis

Καλημέρα. Με ενδιαφέρει η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία. Έχω ADSL πού φτάνει 13,5 mbps. Η χρήση που κάνω είναι σερφαρισμα σε ενημερωτικές σελίδες και κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, you tube, διαδικτυακή τηλεόραση και περιστασιακά κανένα τορεντ. Η ταχύτητα του 4G στο σημείο που θα βάλω το μόντεμ φτάνει τα 30-40 mbps. Πιστεύετε ότι αξίζει να το κάνω;

----------


## Marios K.

Γεια σας!

Έχω βάλει το booster σε 50αρα γραμμή vdsl. Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι δεν ενεργοποιείται ποτέ το hybrid. Έχω δοκιμάσει σκέτο DSL και δείνει όλη τη ταχύτητα της γραμμής, σκέτα δεδομένα και δείνει 25Mbps περίπου. Όταν βάζω και τα 2 όμως, παίρνω μόνο γύρω στα 37 Mbps. Ούτε καν με Ethernet στον υπολογιστή δεν ενεργοποιείται το hybrid! Τερματίσω τη γραμμή και αυτό ακόμα τίποτα! Το ipv6 άκουσα ότι προκαλεί προβλήματα με το bounding οπότε το έχω κλειστό. Ξέρετε ίσως τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω; Δήλωσα και βλάβη αλλά δε βλέπω να γίνεται τίποτα.

----------


## 8anos

> Γεια σας!
> 
> Έχω βάλει το booster σε 50αρα γραμμή vdsl. Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι δεν ενεργοποιείται ποτέ το hybrid. Έχω δοκιμάσει σκέτο DSL και δείνει όλη τη ταχύτητα της γραμμής, σκέτα δεδομένα και δείνει 25Mbps περίπου. Όταν βάζω και τα 2 όμως, παίρνω μόνο γύρω στα 37 Mbps. Ούτε καν με Ethernet στον υπολογιστή δεν ενεργοποιείται το hybrid! Τερματίσω τη γραμμή και αυτό ακόμα τίποτα! Το ipv6 άκουσα ότι προκαλεί προβλήματα με το bounding οπότε το έχω κλειστό. Ξέρετε ίσως τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω; Δήλωσα και βλάβη αλλά δε βλέπω να γίνεται τίποτα.


Το έχουν ρωτήσει λίγο πιο πίσω δες απο αυτο το μήνυμα και κάτω 

#3966

----------


## Gkostas2007

Παιδια, το speedbooster ειναι απλα για οσους θελουν ταχυτερη συνδεση ή και για οσους δεν εχουν σταθερη γραμμη με αποσυνδεσεις?

Προσωπικα κλειδωνω στα 12 κ δεν με ενδιαφερει να εχω παραπανω, αλλα εχω αποσυνδεσεις καθως υπαρχει θεμα με τον χαλκο του ΟΤΕ. Εχει νοημα να βαλω SB σε αυτη την περιπτωση με την λογικη οτι δεν θα μενω ποτε χωρις ιντερνετ κ στην χειροτερη θα εχω τουλαχιστον 15αρα συνδεση ή θα συνεχισω να εχω θεματα?

Με κινητο Cosmote που εκανα speedtest στο σημειο του ρουτερ ειδα 2 γραμμες, 4G και 12.5/2 ταχυτητες

----------


## puntomania

> Με κινητο Cosmote που εκανα speedtest στο σημειο του ρουτερ ειδα 2 γραμμες, 4G και 12.5/2 ταχυτητες


τόσο θα πιάνεις και με το SB...στην καλύτερη!!!

----------


## Gkostas2007

> τόσο θα πιάνεις και με το SB...στην καλύτερη!!!


Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, απλα αυτο που με εμδιαφερει δεν ειναι τοσο να αυξησω την ταχυτητα μου, οσο να εχω ιντερνετ ακομα κ οταν η ADSL γραμμη εχει θεματα κ κανει αποσυνδεσεις, δεν συγχρονιζει κλπ. Δλδ σαν προιον αφορα μονο οσους θελουν επιπλεον ταχυτητα ή και οσους θελουν μια πιο σταθερη συνδεση με ιντερνετ συνεχεια ακομα κ οταν δεν συγχρονιζει το ADSL

----------


## dimyok

Είναι σα το covid στο καθένα δουλεύει διαφορετικά  :Razz:  . Σε κάποιους καλά σε άλλους ναι και όχι  .Και σε άτυχους διάβασε τις 3000 σελίδες διατριβή που έχουμε γράψει  :Razz:

----------


## puntomania

> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, απλα αυτο που με εμδιαφερει δεν ειναι τοσο να αυξησω την ταχυτητα μου, οσο να εχω ιντερνετ ακομα κ οταν η ADSL γραμμη εχει θεματα κ κανει αποσυνδεσεις, δεν συγχρονιζει κλπ. Δλδ σαν προιον αφορα μονο οσους θελουν επιπλεον ταχυτητα ή και οσους θελουν μια πιο σταθερη συνδεση με ιντερνετ συνεχεια ακομα κ οταν δεν συγχρονιζει το ADSL


κοίτα να δεις... εγώ το έχω σκέτο, σαν ξεχωριστή γραμμή, μιας και έχω ακόμα μερικές adsl 24αρες τα πάω όλα σε ένα Multi-wan router... και ναι κάποιες φορές που έτυχε να είναι down οι adsl... αυτό συνεχίζει να δουλεύει..και έτσι δεν μένω σχεδόν ποτέ από ίντερνετ.

έτυχε πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι σε βλάβη εδώ στο νησί, να είναι εκτός για αρκετές ώρες adsl-vdsl ακόμα και τα μισθωμένα που έχουν κάποιοι εδώ κοντά μου... εεε εγώ είχα μέσου του SB.

----------


## emskan

Τελευταίο Σ/Κ με το booster! Αίτημα διακοπής και την Δευτέρα το γυρίζω πίσω.
Πλέον ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα στην περιοχή μου και δεν υπάρχει η ανάγκη για έξτρα ταχύτητα. Ένας χρόνος μαζί του, με σκαμπανεβάσματα και τα γνωστά θέματα του.
Σίγουρα δεν μπορώ να πω πως δεν με εξυπηρέτησε, μιας και ήμουν με adsl max μέχρι 4-5mbps (από όταν έβαλα το ΗΑ35 2-3mbps) και μου έδωσε το κάτι παραπάνω ώστε να μπορώ να κάνω την δουλειά μου.
Πλέον μου έδωσαν το adsl24 από την καμπίνα με vdsl profil και κλειδώνω σταθερά στα 27down και 2,7up. Παίρνει και 50άρα η γραμμή μου αλλά θα μείνω έτσι μιας και έχω πολύ καλή προσφορά στο dp24 για 1,5 χρόνο ακόμα και δεν θέλω να πληρώσω ευρώ παραπάνω! (Βγάζω το άχτι μου που τόσα χρόνια πλήρωνα 24 και είχα 4!)
Στο καλό λοιπόν ΗΑ35 και χαλάλι τα 19€ τέλους αποδέσμευσης.

----------


## dimyok

Εγω έχω αορίστου αλλά αν μου είχαν κάνει μια λογική προσφορά θα το κρατούσα για backup . Σκέψου ότι πίεζαν να κάνω ανανέωση σε παλιό πρόγραμμα με 33 !!! για adsl24 με 30 λεπτά κλήσεις τέτοιο κλέψιμο . Από καμπίνα ίσως σε 2 χρόνια αλλά 10 χρόνια το ακούω και vdsl μάλλον θα έχει μόνο wind

----------


## emskan

Στο θέμα προσφορών είναι άστα να πάνε...
Κατά την διακοπή του speedbooster ρώτησα για προσφορα σε vdsl50 και μου έδωσαν άλλη τιμή από κατάστημα, άλλη από το 13888, άλλη από το τμήμα διακοπών και άλλη μου έχει σαν προσφορά το app. Όλες από 29,5€-34€ με max 30' προς κινητά.
Τώρα έχω dp24 +150 κινητά (30' από το πρόγραμμα και 120' δώρο) στα 23,70€ και θα το εξαντλήσω μέχρι τέλους, εκτός αν μου δώσουν κάποια στιγμή την 50αρα στα 25€.(Ξέρω πως την δίνουν σε αυτή την τιμή).

----------


## dimyok

WHAT ? Εγώ τη πήρα με ζόρι 40 τη 50ρα ..... μαζι και το ott αλλά βασικά το internet ηθελα και αναγκάστηκα να πάρω πακέτο γιατί μόνο του κατακλεβανε από το 13888 ....

----------


## marcus1

Τώρα με τα unlimited συμβολαίου cosmote χωρίς caps, καλά θα έκαναν να αναπροσαρμόσουν και το home booster να μην έχει περιορισμούς όγκου... αλλιώς καταντά προτιμότερο να κόψει κανείς το σταθερό και να βάλει ένα συμβόλαιο κινητής

----------


## emskan

> WHAT ? Εγώ τη πήρα με ζόρι 40 τη 50ρα ..... μαζι και το ott αλλά βασικά το internet ηθελα και αναγκάστηκα να πάρω πακέτο γιατί μόνο του κατακλεβανε από το 13888 ....


Τηλεόραση έχω δορυφορική και ανανέωσα πρόσφατα στα 11€ το cinema pack. Την 50άρα μου την έχουν τώρα στο app "προσφορά" στα 31,90 (τόσο την δίνουν τιμοκατάλογο τώρα)

----------


## Marios K.

Γεια σας!

Τώρα το καλοκαίρι χρησιμοποιώ το booster ως 4g router για το εξοχικό. Έχω cosmote tv go που πρόσφατα το έκανα ott. Στο tv box που έχω όταν χρησιμοποιώ το booster και πάω να δω κάτι στο ott μου βγάζει απλά μια μαύρη οθόνη και δε κάνει τίποτα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το μπλοκάρει η cosmote γιατί και στο μενού του booster είδα αυτο. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος για να το ξεμπλοκάρω και να μπορώ να δω cosmote tv;

Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## GregoirX23

Τι άλλο θα δουν τα μάτια μας με το booster.. Ότι να ναι.. Αν με εννοείτε..  
Anyway.. 
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η tv δεν παίζει μέσω κινητής.. Έχει αναφερθεί πίσω & γενικά στο φόρουμ αρκετές φορές.. 
Αλλά ας πουν κ άλλοι που το έχουν τη γνώμη τους..

----------


## emskan

Η τηλεόραση δεν παίζει με το 4G του Booster. Όσο το είχα ποτέ δεν έπαιξε. Σε επικοινωνία που είχα με κάποιον από το 13888 μου είπε πως είναι κλειδωμένο και πως δεν γίνεται/επιτρέπεται να το ξεκλειδώσουν.

----------


## jkoukos

Ανέκαθεν οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία Cosmote TV (TV Replay, TV Plus κλπ), δεν παίζει μέσω του Booster σε σύνδεση κινητής, ούτε καν σε Bonding. Παίζει μόνο μέσω DSL.

----------


## Sponis

όταν έχουμε αυτή την εικόνα τι κάνουμε;

----------


## GregoirX23

> όταν έχουμε αυτή την εικόνα τι κάνουμε;


Το σταυρό μας..  :Bless:   :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Σοβαρά τώρα.. 
Η dsl δεν συγχρονίζει; 
Ούτε η κινητή σου δίνει ίντερνετ; 
Ρεσταρτ το έκανες το ρουτερ;

----------


## Sponis

δυο restart 

η εικόνα για λιγο πήγε Down / up / up αλλά τώρα πάλι και τα τρία down
έχω ιντερνετ δεν έχω το boost-αρισμα από την κινητή... και μένω με τη χάλια ταχύτητα

----------


## GregoirX23

> δυο restart 
> 
> η εικόνα για λιγο πήγε Down / up / up αλλά τώρα πάλι και τα τρία down
> έχω ιντερνετ δεν έχω το boost-αρισμα από την κινητή... και μένω με τη χάλια ταχύτητα


Θα σου έλεγα να δοκίμαζες επαναφορά στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχεις κάνει δικές σου ρυθμίσεις.. 
Μετά το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να περιμένεις να συνέλθει ο bonding server η να τους πάρεις να τους πιέσεις λίγο.. 
Τα καλά του booster, τι να κάνουμε..

----------


## Hero

Υπάρχει τρόπος να κλείνω την ογκοκατανάλωση του 4G, όταν θέλω να κατεβάσω κάτι μεγάλο ή να δω netflix;

----------


## spyros_kalpakis

Ερώτηση: δουλεύει το router με sim από άλλο πάροχο?

----------


## newbye

> Ερώτηση: δουλεύει το router με sim από άλλο πάροχο?


Εννοείς μάλλον για να το δουλέψεις ως 4G router. Αν και δεν το δοκίμασα, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να περάσεις πρώτα τις σωστές ρυθμίσεις του παρόχου, APN κτλ.

----------


## spyros_kalpakis

> Εννοείς μάλλον για να το δουλέψεις ως 4G router. Αν και δεν το δοκίμασα, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να περάσεις πρώτα τις σωστές ρυθμίσεις του παρόχου, APN κτλ.


Δεν θα τις πάρει αυτόματα.Αυτές που τις βρίσκω?

----------


## griniaris

απο τον αντιστοιχο παροχο που πηρες την καρτα.

----------


## thkala

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Επειδή σκέφτομαι να συμπληρώσω με το Booster τα (ολίγον πενιχρά) 5Μbps/650Kbps της ADSL γραμμής μου, και έχοντας διαβάσει αρκετές από τις αναρτήσεις στο θέμα αυτό, θα το εκτιμούσα αν κάποιοι που το έχουν επιβεβαίωναν την ακρίβεια των παρακάτω πληροφοριών:

- Το bonding είναι μόνο για IPv4 - οτιδήποτε IPv6 πάει από τη σταθερή γραμμή.

- PPPoE pass-through παίζει ακριβώς όπως και με το Speedport, δηλ. πάει από τη σταθερή γραμμή και παίρνει κανονικές public IPv4 & IPv6 διευθύνσεις.

- To IPv4 που παίρνει το bonding είναι "εσωτερικό", δηλ. πίσω από carrier-grade NAT και άρα port-forwarding δεν παίζει.

Αν τα ανωτέρω είναι ακριβή, η βασική ερώτηση που έχω είναι αν μπορεί με κάποιο τρόπο να γίνει port-forwarding σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί να αφήσω το PPPoE pass-through από το δικό μου router. Αν ναι, τι μορφή παίρνει; Είναι, λ.χ. μόνο πάνω από τη σταθερή γραμμή; Ή παιζει με κάποιο τρόπο πάνω από το bonding;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Eng

Από μεταφορά γραμμής με vdsl50 έχω 20 έως 23 λόγω περιοχής.
Σκέφτομαι το booster και έχω κάποιες απορίες
1.το 4g είναι πολύ καλό στην οικία. Θεωρητικά θα έχω απόδοση καλύτερη;
2.με ενδιαφέρει η βελτίωση του video streaming από iptv Netflix και YouTube. Θα δω διαφορά;
3.τι γίνεται με την ακτινοβολία σε σχέση με το απλό WiFi;
4.ποιες είναι οι τιμές στην αγορά αυτή την περίοδο; μπορώ ν; ζητήσω κάτι καλύτερο λόγω ανεπάρκειας του vdsl50;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Από μεταφορά γραμμής με vdsl50 έχω 20 έως 23 λόγω περιοχής.
> Σκέφτομαι το booster και έχω κάποιες απορίες
> 1.το 4g είναι πολύ καλό στην οικία. Θεωρητικά θα έχω απόδοση καλύτερη;
> 2.με ενδιαφέρει η βελτίωση του video streaming από iptv Netflix και YouTube. Θα δω διαφορά;
> 3.τι γίνεται με την ακτινοβολία σε σχέση με το απλό WiFi;
> 4.ποιες είναι οι τιμές στην αγορά αυτή την περίοδο; μπορώ ν; ζητήσω κάτι καλύτερο λόγω ανεπάρκειας του vdsl50;


1. Πιθανότατα ναι.. Αν και δεν μπορείς να κάνεις συγκρίσεις με τα κινητά.. Έχουν άλλες προτεραιότητες.. Σαν σήμα όμως νομίζω ότι μπορείς.. Αν δεν σου κάτσει με το σήμα μπορείς να βάλεις και εξωτερική κεραία πλέον.. 
2. Σε αυτά τα 2 που αναφέρεις θεωρώ πάλι πως ναι.. Μόνο που θέλει προσοχή γιατί θα σου φεύγουν τα γίγα αέρα πατέρα.. 
3. Θα σου πρότεινα να μην το έχεις κοντά εκεί που κάθεσαι η κοιμάσαι καθώς είναι κάτι επιπλέον από ένα απλό ρουτερ (σαν κινητό).. 
4. +6,80 δεν το έχουν στη σελίδα τους; Καλύτερο; Τι να πω, ας σου πουν τα παιδιά αν γνωρίζουν κάτι.. Αν θες να τσεκάρουμε τη γραμμή βάλε στατιστικά.. 
Γενικά πάντως σαν υπηρεσία έχει τα θεματάκια του αν μπόρεσες να διαβάσεις πίσω.. Με το bonding κυριώς..  
Παρήγγειλε το τηλεφωνικά για να έχεις αυτές τις 14 ημέρες να το δοκιμάσεις..

----------


## thkala

> - Το bonding είναι μόνο για IPv4 - οτιδήποτε IPv6 πάει από τη σταθερή γραμμή.
> 
> - PPPoE pass-through παίζει ακριβώς όπως και με το Speedport, δηλ. πάει από τη σταθερή γραμμή και παίρνει κανονικές public IPv4 & IPv6 διευθύνσεις.
> 
> - To IPv4 που παίρνει το bonding είναι "εσωτερικό", δηλ. πίσω από carrier-grade NAT και άρα port-forwarding δεν παίζει.
> 
> Αν τα ανωτέρω είναι ακριβή, η βασική ερώτηση που έχω είναι αν μπορεί με κάποιο τρόπο να γίνει port-forwarding σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί να αφήσω το PPPoE pass-through από το δικό μου router. Αν ναι, τι μορφή παίρνει; Είναι, λ.χ. μόνο πάνω από τη σταθερή γραμμή; Ή παιζει με κάποιο τρόπο πάνω από το bonding;


Έχοντας πλέον βάλει το Booster, μπορώ να απαντήσω κάποιες από τις ερωτήσεις μου:

- Για κάποιο λόγο IPv6 δεν εχω καθόλου; το ΗΑ35 είναι σκαλωμένο στο "IPv6 status: Connecting" για το DSL, και δεν παίρνει διευθυνση ούτε το PPPoE pass-through. Από LTE λέει καθαρά "Disconnected", οπότε το "Connecting" ίσως υποδηλώνει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή μου. Θα επικοινωνήσω με Cosmote να δω τι γίνεται.

- Το PPPoE pass-through λειτουργεί γενικά όπως και πριν (εκτός από το απόν IPv6), αλλά μου κάνει κάποιες παραξενιές σαν να υπάρχει κάποιο ΝΑΤ ή φίλτρο στα ενδιάμεσα. Π.χ. IPsec tunnel που λειτουργούσε για χρόνια χρειάστηκε να το γυρίσω σε UDP-encapsulated για να ξαναγίνει αξιόπιστο. Το PPPoE pass-through, όντως, περνάει μόνο πάνω από τη σταθερή γραμμή.

- Το IPv4 που παίρνει το bonding φαίνεται να είναι κανονική public διεύθυνση. Με το DMZ ενεργό, οι καναδυό περιπτώσεις που δοκίμασα φαίνεται να φτάνουν κανονικά στο DMZ.

Από επιδόσεις, δεν το έχω ψάξει πολύ το θέμα. Μου δημιουργήθηκε όμως η αίσθηση ότι αργεί να ανταποκριθεί σε ξαφνικό φορτίο - σαν να θέλει κάποιο χρόνο για να ξυπνήσει το LTE...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Έχοντας πλέον βάλει το Booster, μπορώ να απαντήσω κάποιες από τις ερωτήσεις μου:
> 
> - Για κάποιο λόγο IPv6 δεν εχω καθόλου; το ΗΑ35 είναι σκαλωμένο στο "IPv6 status: Connecting" για το DSL, και δεν παίρνει διευθυνση ούτε το PPPoE pass-through. Από LTE λέει καθαρά "Disconnected", οπότε το "Connecting" ίσως υποδηλώνει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή μου. Θα επικοινωνήσω με Cosmote να δω τι γίνεται.
> 
> - Το PPPoE pass-through λειτουργεί γενικά όπως και πριν (εκτός από το απόν IPv6), αλλά μου κάνει κάποιες παραξενιές σαν να υπάρχει κάποιο ΝΑΤ ή φίλτρο στα ενδιάμεσα. Π.χ. IPsec tunnel που λειτουργούσε για χρόνια χρειάστηκε να το γυρίσω σε UDP-encapsulated για να ξαναγίνει αξιόπιστο. Το PPPoE pass-through, όντως, περνάει μόνο πάνω από τη σταθερή γραμμή.
> 
> - Το IPv4 που παίρνει το bonding φαίνεται να είναι κανονική public διεύθυνση. Με το DMZ ενεργό, οι καναδυό περιπτώσεις που δοκίμασα φαίνεται να φτάνουν κανονικά στο DMZ.
> 
> Από επιδόσεις, δεν το έχω ψάξει πολύ το θέμα. *Μου δημιουργήθηκε όμως η αίσθηση ότι αργεί να ανταποκριθεί σε ξαφνικό φορτίο - σαν να θέλει κάποιο χρόνο για να ξυπνήσει το LTE...*


Είναι αλήθεια ότι ο bonding server κοιμάται λίγο.. Γι'αυτό ορισμένοι το δουλεύουν μόνο του το 4g..

----------


## spirosgra

> Το PPPoE pass-through, όντως, περνάει μόνο πάνω από τη σταθερή γραμμή



Aυτο ισχύει; 
Δηλαδή αν το βάλουμε μπροστά απο άλλο ρουτερ και δώσουμε και στο άλλο ρουτερ μεσώ WAN PPPoE θα τραβάει μόνο από την Σταθερή και όχι και από τις δυο "γραμμές";

----------


## newbye

Χάλια οι ταχύτητες αυτή την περίοδο.

Speedtest by Ookla

Server: Top.Host - Athens (id = 21326)
ISP: Cosmote
Latency:       22.97 ms   (5.48 ms jitter)
Download:     6.47 Mbps (data used: 11.9 MB)
Upload:         4.77 Mbps (data used: 5.8 MB)
Packet Loss:   0.0%

----------


## dimyok

Εμένα πάει max 5 mbps με μεγαλο latency τωρα

----------


## thkala

> Aυτο ισχύει; 
> Δηλαδή αν το βάλουμε μπροστά απο άλλο ρουτερ και δώσουμε και στο άλλο ρουτερ μεσώ WAN PPPoE θα τραβάει μόνο από την Σταθερή και όχι και από τις δυο "γραμμές";


Το ΗΑ35 είναι πιο "κλειδαμπαρωμένο" απ'όσο θα ήθελα και δεν δίνει πολλές προσβάσεις στα ενδότερά του, οπότε μπορώ μόνο να σχολιάσω τη συμπεριφορά του:

Μέσω PPPoE pass-through: down=4.1Mbps, up=0.7Mbps

Μέσω του ΝΑΤ του ΗΑ35: down=~25Mbps, up=~5Mbps

Η απόδοση του PPPoE pass-through είναι ακριβώς αυτό που έχω συνηθίσει με την ADSL γραμμή μόνο. Επίσης οι μετρητές δεδομένων στο LTE δεν αυξάνουν, οπότε το συμπέρασμα περί μη χρήσης της ασύρματης γραμμής είναι μάλλον λογικό.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Aυτο ισχύει; 
> Δηλαδή αν το βάλουμε μπροστά απο άλλο ρουτερ και δώσουμε και στο άλλο ρουτερ μεσώ WAN PPPoE θα τραβάει μόνο από την Σταθερή και όχι και από τις δυο "γραμμές";


Λάθος κείμενο έχεις κάνει quote.. Δεν αναφέρθηκα εγώ κάπου για pppoe..  :Wink:

----------


## divo

- - - Updated - - -




> Από μεταφορά γραμμής με vdsl50 έχω 20 έως 23 λόγω περιοχής.
> Σκέφτομαι το booster και έχω κάποιες απορίες
> 1.το 4g είναι πολύ καλό στην οικία. Θεωρητικά θα έχω απόδοση καλύτερη;
> 2.με ενδιαφέρει η βελτίωση του video streaming από iptv Netflix και YouTube. Θα δω διαφορά;
> 3.τι γίνεται με την ακτινοβολία σε σχέση με το απλό WiFi;
> 4.ποιες είναι οι τιμές στην αγορά αυτή την περίοδο; μπορώ ν; ζητήσω κάτι καλύτερο λόγω ανεπάρκειας του vdsl50;


ειναι στα 6.74€ και ερχονται σε δυο λογαριασμους. Κινητης και σταθερης.

Παντως για συνδεση και με wifi camera στα χωριά, δεν ειναι κακο. Ιδιως αν το ρευμα ειναι μια εχεις και 10 δεν εχεις...

----------


## newbye

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ειναι στα 6.74€



Ισχύει αυτή η προσφορά ακόμα; Γιατί νομίζω έχει αρκετό καιρό να βγει σε αυτή την τιμή.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ισχύει αυτή η προσφορά ακόμα; Γιατί νομίζω έχει αρκετό καιρό να βγει σε αυτή την τιμή.


Μωρέ η προσφορά του booster καλή είναι.. 
Στις τιμές & τις παροχές της σταθερής τα χαλάμε ολίγον..  :Embarassed:

----------


## newbye

> Μωρέ η προσφορά του booster καλή είναι.. 
> Στις τιμές & τις παροχές της σταθερής τα χαλάμε ολίγον..


10€ το μήνα για το SpeedBooster δεν είναι προσφορά, είναι ακόμα μια αρπαχτή από μας που πληρώνουμε 24ρι και έχουμε 3,5 mbps  :Mad: . Αλλά είναι το καλύτερο που έχουμε, άσχετα αν οι ταχύτητες στο 4G πέφτουν στα τάρταρα (5mbps) τελευταία.

----------


## GregoirX23

> 10€ το μήνα για το SpeedBooster δεν είναι προσφορά, είναι ακόμα μια αρπαχτή από μας που πληρώνουμε 24ρι και έχουμε 3,5 mbps . Αλλά είναι το καλύτερο που έχουμε, άσχετα αν οι ταχύτητες στο 4G πέφτουν στα τάρταρα (5mbps) τελευταία.


Για τα 6,74 που αναφέρθηκαν επάνω λέω.. Όχι για τα 10.. 6,80 το έχουν στη σελίδα τους τώρα.. 
+ Το σχόλιο που έκανα για τη σταθερή..

----------


## newbye

> Για τα 6,74 που αναφέρθηκαν επάνω λέω.. Όχι για τα 10.. 6,80 το έχουν στη σελίδα τους τώρα.. 
> + Το σχόλιο που έκανα για τη σταθερή..


Αααα ευχαριστώ! Τώρα το είδα ότι πήγε 6,8€. Καλό θα είναι να κάνουμε ανανέωση συμβολαίου τώρα, γιατί από φθινόπωρο και μετά μπορεί να ανέβει πάλι.

----------


## Eng

Υπάρχει λύση στο παρακάτω;

Καμία πρόταση;

----------


## chris03

Έχει κανείς άλλος θέμα με τον bonding server? Τις τελευταίες 5-6 μέρες έχω θέμα με την ταχύτητα (200-300kb/s) ειδικά τις βραδινές ώρες αλλά καμία φορά ακόμα και το μεσημέρι.

----------


## newbye

> Έχει κανείς άλλος θέμα με τον bonding server? Τις τελευταίες 5-6 μέρες έχω θέμα με την ταχύτητα (200-300kb/s) ειδικά τις βραδινές ώρες αλλά καμία φορά ακόμα και το μεσημέρι.


Είναι η περίοδος με την προσφορά στα απεριόριστα 4G data, έχουν πάρει φωτιά οι κεραίες γιαυτό  :Whistle:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Υπάρχει λύση στο παρακάτω;
> 
> Καμία πρόταση;


Είναι σχετικό με το παρόν νήμα αυτό; Εκτός αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για το booster.. 


Off Topic


		Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως, κοίταξε την εσωτερική καλωδίωση σου.. 
Δοκίμασε το ρουτερ μόνο του στη κεντρική πρίζα χωρίς τηλέφωνα..  
Μετά καλό θα ήταν να έπαιρνες μέτρηση με το ρουτερ κατευθείαν στο κατανεμητή να δεις κ εκεί ταχύτητες.. 
Αν παίρνεις από α.κ πάντως, λίγο σκούρα τα πράγματα.. 
Για κάνε restart το ρουτερ να δούμε φρέσκα στατιστικά..

----------


## Eng

Μια πρίζα στο σπίτι.
Αρκετές φορές restart αλλά πάντα εκεί κολλημένο στα 22.
Μαλλον μακριά το καφαο; 
Μονόδρομος το booster αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να το συνδυάσω με υποβάθμιση ώστε οικονομικά να έρθω στα ίδια.

----------


## newbye

To Booster είναι μονόδρομος για συνδέσεις μέχρι 8mbps. Αυτό γιατί στο 70% του χρόνου που θα το χρησιμοποιείτε δε πηγαίνει πάνω από 15mbps! Που σημαίνει ότι οι ταχύτητες δεν είναι ποτέ σταθερές. Δηλαδή μπορεί να είστε κάπως έτσι:

Latency:    24.96 ms   (113.68 ms jitter)
Download: 6.99 Mbps (data used: 10.5 MB)
Upload: 4.80 Mbps (data used: 5.7 MB)
Packet Loss:     0.0%

----------


## Hero

Πόσο σήμα θεωρείται καλό; Μου δίνει ένδειξη SIGNAL IS EXCELLENT (55). Το 55 είναι 55 στα 100 ή απλά κωδικός μηνύματος; Έχω περιθώριο να βελτιώσω το σήμα/ταχύτητα αν του αλλάξω τοποθεσία π.χ. πιο κοντά σε παράθυρο;

----------


## newbye

> Πόσο σήμα θεωρείται καλό; Μου δίνει ένδειξη SIGNAL IS EXCELLENT (55). Το 55 είναι 55 στα 100 ή απλά κωδικός μηνύματος; Έχω περιθώριο να βελτιώσω το σήμα/ταχύτητα αν του αλλάξω τοποθεσία π.χ. πιο κοντά σε παράθυρο;


Το σήμα δεν παίζει και τόσο ρόλο, όσο η κεραία που παίρνεις. Εσύ μπορεί να έχεις κεραία 4G στα 50 μέτρα και αυτό να σε τρολλάρει κλειδώνοντας σε μια άλλη κεραία που είναι στα 600 μέτρα.

----------


## thkala

Σχετικώς ήσσονος σημασίας, αλλά... είναι φυσιολογικό να μην παίρνω καθόλου IPv6 διεύθυνση μετά την εγκατάσταση του Booster;

Το ΗΑ35 λέει "Disconnected" για την LTE γραμμή, και είναι σκαλωμένο στο "Connecting" για τη σταθερή. Με PPPoE pass-through πάλι τζίφος για IPv6.

Ήξερα ότι το IPv6 δεν υποστηρίζεται μέσω LTE, και θα μπορούσα να το διαχειριστώ αναλόγως, αλλά το καθόλου IPv6 δεν το περίμενα...

----------


## rebel1

Χαίρεται! Υπάρχει κάπου, κάτι σαν οδηγός για βέλτιστες ρυθμίσεις του μπούστερ; Διάβασα κάποιες σελίδες πίσω, αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι.

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος "έμπειρος" να πει 2-3 τρικ που χρειάζονται για καλύτερη απόδοση;
Π.χ Εγώ το πήρα χτες ήδη η adsl μου είναι πιο κάτω σε σχέση με το entry, γιατί κλειδώνει σε άλλο wan modulation σε σχέση με πριν... κι είναι κι άλλα πράγματάκια που τα ψάχνω ακόμα. Πάντως αυτό που κατάλαβα από τις πρώτες ώρες είναι ότι τα 100gb, δεν φτάνουν ούτε για πλάκα για ένα μήνα...

----------


## dimyok

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συγχρονίσει παραπάνω από τα speedport και σε DSL και σε vdsl είναι οτι χαμηλότερο έχω δοκιμασει . Εκτος αν υπαρχει καμια κρυφή ρύθμιση να κανεις offset το SNR της γραμμης ;

----------


## venejo

Χτες κανοντας reset στο router μετά από καιρό, διαπίστωσα οτι "έκοψαν" το ipv6 και απο τη σταθερή κανοντας ουσιαστικα οτι και εμείς, το είχα μονιμα για ipv4. Στην αρχή παίρνει διεύθυνση αλλα οταν γίνει up το bonding αποσυνδέεται.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συγχρονίσει παραπάνω από τα speedport και σε DSL και σε vdsl είναι οτι χαμηλότερο έχω δοκιμασει . Εκτος αν υπαρχει καμια κρυφή ρύθμιση να κανεις offset το *SNR* της γραμμης ;


Δεν υπάρχει σε αυτό το ρουτερ τέτοια δυνατότητα..

----------


## dimyok

> Χτες κανοντας reset στο router μετά από καιρό, διαπίστωσα οτι "έκοψαν" το ipv6 και απο τη σταθερή κανοντας ουσιαστικα οτι και εμείς, το είχα μονιμα για ipv4. Στην αρχή παίρνει διεύθυνση αλλα οταν γίνει up το bonding αποσυνδέεται.


Mη κάνουν καμια μλκια και χαλασουν το ipv4 του mobile γιατι θα μείνεις χωρίς με ένα αχρηστο κουτι ... Απο την αρχη που το πηρα το ipv6 της σταθερης γραμμης + της κινητής είναι προβληματικό

----------


## rebel1

κανονικά, θα έπρεπε τα 100gb, να αρχίσει να σου τα ¨"τρώει" όταν βαράς πάνω από 15mbps...
δεν πάμε ένα ομαδικό μήνυμα στην κοτε μπας και...;
 :Embarassed:

----------


## biller

Καλά τα 100GB είναι ανέκδοτο τα τρώω μέσα στη βδομάδα.
Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να δώσουν ένα μέχρι 40/5mbps σύνολο adsl+4G απεριόριστα data να δούμε προκοπή.
Αλλά προσωπικά χρειάζομαι το upload τους αλλιώς θα το είχα διώξει.

----------


## newbye

Τώρα πάλι καλά! Στην αρχή να δεις, όταν το πρωτοβάλαμε ήταν *μόνο* 40GB και τέλος, μέχρι τον επόμενο μήνα  :Lock: .

----------


## rebel1

Δεν μπορεί, θα πρέπει να το αφήσει απεριόριστο... αν μη τι άλλο είναι γελοίο το όριο που έχει. Οι ανάγκες για δεδομένα μέρα με τη μέρα αυξάνονται.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τώρα πάλι καλά! Στην αρχή να δεις, όταν το πρωτοβάλαμε ήταν *μόνο* 40GB και τέλος, μέχρι τον επόμενο μήνα .


+1 on this.. Τότε το είχα.. 
Άλλο το αν δεν τα ξόδευα εντελώς.. This is another story.. 
Εκείνη τη περίοδο όμως το έδιωξε και ένας φίλος γιατί είχε που είχε λιγότερο από 10 στη σταθερή, του έφευγαν και τα 40 για πλάκα και ήταν συνεχώς με την adsl.. Ουσία 0.. 

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν μπορεί, θα πρέπει να το αφήσει απεριόριστο... αν μη τι άλλο είναι γελοίο το όριο που έχει. Οι ανάγκες για δεδομένα μέρα με τη μέρα αυξάνονται.


Αν και τα δεδομένα κινητής είναι ειδική περίπτωση.. 
Κανονικά έπρεπε σε όσους *δεν* έχουν κάλυψη vdsl η κάτι άλλο, να το αφήσουν απεριόριστο σαν κανονική σταθερή, με το ανάλογο πάγιο της αντίστοιχης ταχύτητας στη σταθερή φυσικά.. Η κάποια αναλογία ανάμεσα στις 2 γραμμές τέλος πάντων.. Αν και το τωρινό καθεστώς είναι οκ στο όπως το έχουν το booster τώρα.. Τα χαλάμε όμως στις παροχές/πάγιο της σταθερής.. Το να πληρώνεις 30ε για 24αρι που δεν πιάνει *ούτε 10*, τη σήμερον ημέρα είναι *αστείο*.. Κατά την άποψη μου πάντα.. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, το έχω πει και θα το πω ξανά.. Μπράβο τους που το έβγαλαν.. Δεν περίμενα κάτι διαφορετικό από τον οτε βέβαια.. Θα την έβγαζε την υπηρεσία.. Σε σύγκριση πάντα βλέπε γκουχ γκουχ.. Με τη βόντα που το έπνιξε.. Κυριολεκτικά..

----------


## Άρης13

Πάντως ο bonding server πάει πολύ άσχημα τουλάχιστον σε μένα. Με το κινητό speedtest με το 4G του (100mbit down/ 10mbit UP) και με το router κάτι παραπάνω από 10mbit down. Μιλάμε για 10 φορές κάτω η ταχύτητα

----------


## GregoirX23

Δεν είναι κάτι νέο αυτό.. 
Από σήμα πως πας; 
Σε άλλο σημείο δοκίμασες; 
Με καλώδιο είσαι να υποθέσω ε;

----------


## rebel1

Σε μένα πλέον αν κόψω το bonding, έχω μεγαλύτερη απόκριση μέσω της dsl...
Μου έρχεται να το σπάσω

----------


## marcus1

Kρίμα, με το δίκτυο 4G της cosmote ήταν ο ιδανικός τρόπος να διαφοροποιηθεί η εταιρία, να δικαιολογήσει τις ακριβότερες τιμές της, και να σαρώσει στις περιοχές που δεν υπάρχει διάθεση VDSL. 

Αν ήταν καλύτερη υπηρεσία ακόμα και όσοι μένουν σε περιοχές με κάλυψη VDSL θα είχαν ένα μικρό κίνητρο να προτιμήσουν δίχρονη δέσμευση σε ΟΤΕ, αν επίκειται αλλαγή κατοικίας, ψάχνονται για δουλειά σε άλλες πόλεις κ.ο.κ. (ότι θα είχαν γρήγορο ιντερνετ σχεδόν όπου και να μετέφεραν την γραμμή τους, αντί να υποβαθμιστούν σε adsl με άλλες εταιρίες). 

Αλλά αυτό θα προϋπόθετε μια υπηρεσία έστω ακριβότερη αλλά χωρίς data cap και με φουλ ταχύτητες.

Αντί αυτού, διαβάζοντας σχόλια κι εμπειρίες εδώ, βλέπω να δίνουν μια κουτσουρεμένη υπηρεσία με χίλιους δυό περιορισμούς που δεν δουλεύει σωστά ούτε με τους -ανεπαρκείς- όρους που προσφέρεται. Fail...

Βασικά αυτό που έλεγα παραπάνω φαίνεται να ισχύει. Πέρα από την αυξημένη τιμή, δεν βλέπω κανέναν λόγο να προτιμήσει κανείς σταθερή γραμμή οτε και homebooster από ένα συμβόλαιο cosmote unlimited κινητής χωρίς caps στο ιντερνετ.

Ναι, είναι πολύ πιο ακριβό, αλλά είναι καλύτερο value for money, κατά τη γνώμη μου.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

καλησπερα , εδω και 2 ημερες βλεπω οτι και τα 2 ασυρματα πανασονικ που εχω αλλαζουνε αυτοματα την ωρα -1 μια ωρα πισω και δεν ξερω τι ωρα ειναι!! . Πηρα το 137888 και κατι μου ελεγαν να δω στον 192.168.1.1 και τελικα δεν βγαλαμε ακρη και το δηλωσε βλαβη. 
Εγω ξερω οτι πχ οταν αλλαξει η ωρα και παρει καποιος τηλεφωνο με την εισερχομενη κληση παιρνει την ωρα αυτοματα και την αλλαζει. Τωρα ομως ενω την παιρνει δειχνει μια ωρα πισω! και ειναι σπαστικο διοτι θα πρεπει να ξερεις οτι σε μια αναπαντητη κληση να υπολογισεις μια ωρα πισω!!  :Sad:  .
Εκτος αυτου το προβλημα με την phone 1 +2 που αμα βαλεις 2 τηλεφωνα πανω και εχεις ενεργη την αναμονη και μιλας στο ενα τηλεφωνο και κτυπαει 2η γραμμη κτυπαει μεν σε εσενα η αναμονη αλλα κτυπαει και το αλλο τηλεφωνο και το σηκωνεις και πεφτει η γραμμη αυτο το προβλημα το ειχα χρονια απο τοτε που εβαλα voip με το speedport entry 2i. Νομιζω οτι δεν γινοτανε στο sercom speedport plus. 
Παντως ο οτε στο speedport entry 2i μου ειχε απενεργοποιησει την phone 1 θυρα και ολα  τηλεφωνα ητανε συνδεδεμενα στο phone 2!. και μου ειχε δειξει τον τροπο να το κανω και εγω σε περιπτωση reset . Αλλα δεν περιμενα να υπαρχει ακομα στο hA35 αυτο!!.

Επισης παρατηρω οτι καποιες φορες ο σταθερος υπολογιστης και το λαπτοπ με συνδεση με ethernet χανει το ethernet μονο του ! καινουργιο αυτο;  αλλα δεν ειναι πολυ ωρα .

----------


## GregoirX23

Ορισμένα ασύρματα έχουν επιλογή ώστε να παίρνουν την ώρα από την αναγνώριση κλήσεων (ήτοι: το δίκτυο) Η να ρυθμίζεις εσύ την ώρα χειροκίνητα.. Κοινώς ψάξε για αυτή την επιλογή.. Παλιά με τις pstn την ώρα τη ρύθμιζε ο πάροχος, και δεν ήταν πάντα σωστή η αργούσε να έρθει στα σωστά της, κοινώς να ανανεωθεί.. Τώρα λογικά με το voip την ώρα Η τη παίρνει από το ρουτερ, οπότε κοίτα την ανάλογη ρύθμιση (sntp) εκεί, Η την παίρνει από τον ims (μάλλον) και οπότε δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι.. Μόνο να τους ενημερώσεις.. Αλλά έτσι θα είχαν και άλλοι θέμα.. Οπότε καλύτερα να περάσεις την ώρα στα τηλέφωνα χειροκίνητα.. Μόνο που κάθε φορά που τύχει να χάσουν το ρεύμα, π.χ μπαταρίες, θα πρέπει να ρυθμίζεις πάλι.. 
Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί να το ψάξω αρκετά το συγκεκριμένο η αλήθεια είναι.. Η μπορεί απλά να μη μου έτυχε.. 
Επίσης για κοίτα μήπως έχει καμιά ρύθμιση το τηλ για χώρα, gmt κλπ κλπ.

Για το θέμα με τις θύρες phone χρησιμοποίησε την μια θύρα μόνο, γιατί να μπαίνεις στο κόπο να τις κλείνεις από το μενού; 
Έτσι κ αλλιώς μια είναι η γραμμή και όλα έτσι κ αλλιώς ντούμπλεξ θα ήταν.. 

Για το θέμα με το δίκτυο, δες εδώ..  Η μετά αν είναι από το ρουτερ κάποια επιλογή..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Ορισμένα ασύρματα έχουν επιλογή ώστε να παίρνουν την ώρα από την αναγνώριση κλήσεων (ήτοι: το δίκτυο) Η να ρυθμίζεις εσύ την ώρα χειροκίνητα.. Κοινώς ψάξε για αυτή την επιλογή.. Παλιά με τις pstn την ώρα τη ρύθμιζε ο πάροχος, και δεν ήταν πάντα σωστή η αργούσε να έρθει στα σωστά της, κοινώς να ανανεωθεί.. Τώρα λογικά με το voip την ώρα Η τη παίρνει από το ρουτερ, οπότε κοίτα την ανάλογη ρύθμιση (sntp) εκεί, Η την παίρνει από τον ims (μάλλον) και οπότε δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι.. Μόνο να τους ενημερώσεις.. Αλλά έτσι θα είχαν και άλλοι θέμα.. Οπότε καλύτερα να περάσεις την ώρα στα τηλέφωνα χειροκίνητα.. Μόνο που κάθε φορά που τύχει να χάσουν το ρεύμα, π.χ μπαταρίες, θα πρέπει να ρυθμίζεις πάλι.. 
> Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί να το ψάξω αρκετά το συγκεκριμένο η αλήθεια είναι.. Η μπορεί απλά να μη μου έτυχε.. 
> Επίσης για κοίτα μήπως έχει καμιά ρύθμιση το τηλ για χώρα, gmt κλπ κλπ.
> 
> Για το θέμα με τις θύρες phone χρησιμοποίησε την μια θύρα μόνο, γιατί να μπαίνεις στο κόπο να τις κλείνεις από το μενού; 
> Έτσι κ αλλιώς μια είναι η γραμμή και όλα έτσι κ αλλιώς ντούμπλεξ θα ήταν.. 
> 
> Για το θέμα με το δίκτυο, δες εδώ..  Η μετά αν είναι από το ρουτερ κάποια επιλογή..


σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση. Δεν ειχουνε τα πανασονικ την επιλογη να καταργησεις την ωρα του δικτυου αν και μπορεις να την περασεις χειροκινητα αλλα οποιος σε παρει τηλεφωνο την παιρνει αυτοματα απο το δικτυο εγω αυτο βλεπω . 
οσο για το θεμα με το δικτυο πως πριν με ολα τα ρουτερ που ειχα δεν ειχα προβλημα; τι αλλαξε; για εμενα τιποτα ουτε υπολογιστη αλλαξα ουτε καρτα δικτυου αλλα μονο μοντεμ . Αυτο με το gtm και την ωρα στο ρουτερ ρωτησα στο 137888 και δεν ειχαν ιδεα. 
Οσο για την αναμονη κλησης ειναι προβλημα ειχα γνωστο που με επαιρνε τηλεφωνο κτυπαγε σε εκεινον και ενω εγω το ειχα αφησει το τηλεφωνο ανοικτο , αυτο κτυπαγε κανονικα και μετα εφαγα κραξιμο οτι δεν σηκωνω το τηλεφωνο και το προβλημα ειναι η δευτερη θυρα στο phone. Δοκιμασε το και εσυ και πες μου . Ειναι πολυ χαζο αυτο που κανει ο οτε με αυτο! Επρεπε να εκλεινε την μια θυρα και οταν ητανε για isdn γραμμες να ητανε και οι θυρες ενεργες. 
παντως ενας τροπος να σταματησει να κτυπαει η αλλη θυρα ειναι απενεργοποιηση της αναμονης με #43# και το πληκτρο κλησης. . Η ζητας απο το 137888 να σου απενεργοποιησουνε πχ phone 1 και ολα τα τηλεφωνα θα δουλευουνε με την phone 2 και τοτε ξανα ενεργοποιεις την αναμονη με *43# και το πληκτρο κλησης.

----------


## chris_g92

Σε εμένα ενώ απο χθές μου τελειώσαν τα 100 GB ( σε 5 μέρες τα κατάφερα να τα τελειώσω) συνεχίζει και δίνει κανονικά ταχύτητα φουλ. Για κάποιο λόγο έχει κολλήσει, λογικά βέβαια το βράδυ που θα κάνει reset η lte όπως κανει καθε βράδυ , θα χαθεί το όνειρο αλλά δεν πειράζει  :Razz:

----------


## GregoirX23

> σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση. Δεν ειχουνε τα πανασονικ την επιλογη να καταργησεις την ωρα του δικτυου αν και μπορεις να την περασεις χειροκινητα αλλα οποιος σε παρει τηλεφωνο την παιρνει αυτοματα απο το δικτυο εγω αυτο βλεπω . 
> οσο για το θεμα με το δικτυο πως πριν με ολα τα ρουτερ που ειχα δεν ειχα προβλημα; τι αλλαξε; για εμενα τιποτα ουτε υπολογιστη αλλαξα ουτε καρτα δικτυου αλλα μονο μοντεμ . Αυτο με το gtm και την ωρα στο ρουτερ ρωτησα στο 137888 και δεν ειχαν ιδεα. 
> Οσο για την αναμονη κλησης ειναι προβλημα ειχα γνωστο που με επαιρνε τηλεφωνο κτυπαγε σε εκεινον και ενω εγω το ειχα αφησει το τηλεφωνο ανοικτο , αυτο κτυπαγε κανονικα και μετα εφαγα κραξιμο οτι δεν σηκωνω το τηλεφωνο και το προβλημα ειναι η δευτερη θυρα στο phone. Δοκιμασε το και εσυ και πες μου . Ειναι πολυ χαζο αυτο που κανει ο οτε με αυτο! Επρεπε να εκλεινε την μια θυρα και οταν ητανε για isdn γραμμες να ητανε και οι θυρες ενεργες. 
> παντως ενας τροπος να σταματησει να κτυπαει η αλλη θυρα ειναι απενεργοποιηση της αναμονης με #43# και το πληκτρο κλησης. . Η ζητας απο το 137888 να σου απενεργοποιησουνε πχ phone 1 και ολα τα τηλεφωνα θα δουλευουνε με την phone 2 και τοτε ξανα ενεργοποιεις την αναμονη με *43# και το πληκτρο κλησης.


Ένα από τα panasonic που έχω, αν και παλιό έχει επιλογή από που να τραβάει την ώρα.. 
Ένα άλλο που έχω πάλι (ακόμη πιο παλιό) δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει αυτή την επιλογή, και δεν μπορώ να το τσεκάρω και τώρα.. 
Νομίζω ότι την παίρνει μόνο του την ώρα όπως λες.. ( Το manual το διάβασες; )
Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση πάντως τι να πω.. 
Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να δεις αν η ώρα είναι σωστή στο ρουτερ και απλά να το αναφέρεις στην υποστήριξη, αν και  λογικά αν είχαν και άλλοι θέμα με την ώρα του ims θα το είχαν δει.. 
Για το δίκτυο που πέφτει δες τις ρυθμίσεις της κάρτας δικτύου.. Όπως είπα.. 
Για οτιδήποτε άλλο που αφορά τα του οτε, δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω.. Το είχα κάποτε το booster αλλά όχι πια.. 
Οπότε αν είναι ας πουν τα παιδιά που το έχουν.. 
Γενικά πάντως τα του Voip είναι λίγο περίεργα, και θέμα ρύθμισης βασικά.. Ανάλογα βέβαια κ το τι θέλει ο καθείς..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Ένα από τα panasonic που έχω, αν και παλιό έχει επιλογή από που να τραβάει την ώρα.. 
> Ένα άλλο που έχω πάλι (ακόμη πιο παλιό) δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει αυτή την επιλογή, και δεν μπορώ να το τσεκάρω και τώρα.. 
> Νομίζω ότι την παίρνει μόνο του την ώρα όπως λες.. ( Το manual το διάβασες; )
> Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση πάντως τι να πω.. 
> Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να δεις αν η ώρα είναι σωστή στο ρουτερ και απλά να το αναφέρεις στην υποστήριξη, αν και  λογικά αν είχαν και άλλοι θέμα με την ώρα του ims θα το είχαν δει.. 
> Για το δίκτυο που πέφτει δες τις ρυθμίσεις της κάρτας δικτύου.. Όπως είπα.. 
> Για οτιδήποτε άλλο που αφορά τα του οτε, δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω.. Το είχα κάποτε το booster αλλά όχι πια.. 
> Οπότε αν είναι ας πουν τα παιδιά που το έχουν.. 
> Γενικά πάντως τα του Voip είναι λίγο περίεργα, και θέμα ρύθμισης βασικά.. Ανάλογα βέβαια κ το τι θέλει ο καθείς..


σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ εψαξα και τα δυο ασυρματα και το βρηκα γραφει Αν ταυτ καλ και χειροκινητα και επελεξα το χειροκινητα . Αλλα δεν μπορει τις προηγουμενες ημερες να μην ειχα θεμα με ωρα στο ασυρματο και εδω και 3 ημερες να εχω θεμα !! για αυτο και το δηλωσαν σαν βλαβη. 
Τωρα που το εβαλα χειροκινητα δεν θα εχω προβλημα σιγουρα. 
Το booster οσο το ειχες εχιες κανενα προβλημα ; και το καταργησες για να πας σε vdsl ; .

----------


## GregoirX23

> σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ εψαξα και τα δυο ασυρματα και το βρηκα γραφει Αν ταυτ καλ και χειροκινητα και επελεξα το χειροκινητα . Αλλα δεν μπορει τις προηγουμενες ημερες να μην ειχα θεμα με ωρα στο ασυρματο και εδω και 3 ημερες να εχω θεμα !! για αυτο και το δηλωσαν σαν βλαβη. 
> Τωρα που το εβαλα χειροκινητα δεν θα εχω προβλημα σιγουρα. 
> Το booster οσο το ειχες εχιες κανενα προβλημα ; και το καταργησες για να πας σε vdsl ; .


Άρα δεν το είχες ψάξει αρκετά με την αναγνώριση.. 
Λογικά τώρα δεν θα έχεις θέμα, μόνο αν βγάλεις τις μπαταρίες, όπου εκεί θα θέλει και πάλι ρύθμιση χειροκίνητα.. 
Βλάβη πάντως για ώρα οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι δεν μου έχει τύχει.. :Smile:  
Το γνωστό πρόβλημα που είχα με το booster; Ο bonding server ανεβοκατέβαινε όποτε ήθελε.. Και τις πρώτες ημέρες πρόβλημα με το σήμα.. Μετά το έφτιαξαν και τερμάτιζε.. Έφυγα για άλλους λόγους, έχω την εντύπωση ότι τους έχω αναφέρει πίσω  :Wink: .. Vdsl δεν έχει η περιοχή.. Αν και δεν είμαι πολύ της ταχύτητας, ακόμα κ σε 30/50αρα αν πήγαινα, πιθανόν θα το κράταγα κ το booster λόγω της κινητής σαν backup.. Βέβαια για να γίνει αυτό θα έπρεπε να αναθεωρηθεί το όλο πλαίσιο πάγια - παροχές.. 
Ένα πράγμα που έμαθα πάντως, είναι να μην το έχω πολύ κοντά στο κρεβάτι η σε μέρος που κάθομαι διότι είναι σαν κινητό, δεν είναι ένα απλό ρουτερ με το wifi του.. Το γράφει κ στο manual του ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει απόσταση, αλλά δεν κάνει αναφoρά στο sar του..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Άρα δεν το είχες ψάξει αρκετά με την αναγνώριση.. 
> Λογικά τώρα δεν θα έχεις θέμα, μόνο αν βγάλεις τις μπαταρίες, όπου εκεί θα θέλει και πάλι ρύθμιση χειροκίνητα.. 
> Βλάβη πάντως για ώρα οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι δεν μου έχει τύχει.. 
> Το γνωστό πρόβλημα που είχα με το booster; Ο bonding server ανεβοκατέβαινε όποτε ήθελε.. Και τις πρώτες ημέρες πρόβλημα με το σήμα.. Μετά το έφτιαξαν και τερμάτιζε.. Έφυγα για άλλους λόγους, έχω την εντύπωση ότι τους έχω αναφέρει πίσω .. Vdsl δεν έχει η περιοχή.. Αν και δεν είμαι πολύ της ταχύτητας, ακόμα κ σε 30/50αρα αν πήγαινα, πιθανόν θα το κράταγα κ το booster λόγω της κινητής σαν backup.. Βέβαια για να γίνει αυτό θα έπρεπε να αναθεωρηθεί το όλο πλαίσιο πάγια - παροχές.. 
> Ένα πράγμα που έμαθα πάντως, είναι να μην το έχω πολύ κοντά στο κρεβάτι η σε μέρος που κάθομαι διότι είναι σαν κινητό, δεν είναι ένα απλό ρουτερ με το wifi του.. Το γράφει κ στο manual του ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει απόσταση, αλλά δεν κάνει αναφoρά στο sar του..


σε ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση 
τι ειναι το bonding server ; ειχες δηλαδη ανεβοκαττεσματα στην ταχυτητα του 4g ; . 
Εχτες πχ εγω βραδυ ειχα μετα βιας 7 mbs , ενω εχτες το βραδυ ειχα μετρησει 40!! , 
σημερα παλι μετραω 40! . Καλα η κεραια το βραδυ ειναι τοσο μεγαλη συμφορηση; ε δεν πιστευω , μπορει και να ειχε κολλησει το ρουτερ . 
Παντως το ρουτερ το εχω διπλα σε τοιχο και μετα μεσολαβουνε οι  2 τοιχοι σε ολα τα υπολοιπα δωματια . Το ιδιο με ενα κινητο τηλεφωνο θα πρεπει να εκπεμπει αν και τα δεδομενα στο κινητο μας τα κλεινουμε το βραδυ και δεν τα εχουμε παντα ανοιχτα!.
παντως το 3g το καταργει η κοσμοτε σιγα σιγα δες εδω https://www.lavaron.com.gr/%CE%BA%CE...F%CE%BA%CE%BB/. Αρα δεν θα μπορουσε να εχει μικροτερη καταναλωση δεδομενων το κλειδωμα στο 3g και οχι στο 4g του ρουτερ!!.

----------


## GregoirX23

Ο bonding server ενώνει σταθερή & κινητή. 
Τι πρόβλημα μπορεί να έχεις όταν πέσει ο bonding server; Δεν θα δίνει η κινητή με τη σταθερή επάνω.. 
Ε.. Κάτι τέτοια μου έκανε, περισσότερο τα βράδια, αν έπεφτε έπρεπε να ξημερώσει για να συνέλθει.. 
Η διακύμανση που αναφέρεις μπορεί να οφείλεται σε αυτό που αναφέρω επάνω, στο αν έχεις καλό σήμα, και τέλος στο φόρτο, που δεν νομίζω να είναι αυτή η περίπτωση σου.. Όχι σε τέτοιο σημείο δλδ.. 
Η κατανάλωση δεδομένων δεν αλλάζει ανάλογα στα 3g/4g. Αυτό που αλλάζει είναι η ταχύτητα φόρτωσης του περιεχομένου..

----------


## Vlasis__

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, 

Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι, έβαλα την υπηρεσία αλλά έχω adsl, θα ήθελα να βάλω vdsl + booster αλλά επειδή έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα με αποσυνδεσεις (έχουν γίνει καταγγελίες) το πρόβλημα είναι στις θύρες του υποβρογχου και δεν τις επιδιορθώνει η Κοσμοτε επειδή δεν εχει άλλος πρόβλημα στο δρόμο μου. Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν βάλω vdsl με τις αποσυνδεσεις που θα έχω θα έχω θέμα με το νετ θα είναι σταθερό? Ειδικά όταν παίζω? 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Ο bonding server ενώνει σταθερή & κινητή. 
> Τι πρόβλημα μπορεί να έχεις όταν πέσει ο bonding server; Δεν θα δίνει η κινητή με τη σταθερή επάνω.. 
> Ε.. Κάτι τέτοια μου έκανε, περισσότερο τα βράδια, αν έπεφτε έπρεπε να ξημερώσει για να συνέλθει.. 
> Η διακύμανση που αναφέρεις μπορεί να οφείλεται σε αυτό που αναφέρω επάνω, στο αν έχεις καλό σήμα, και τέλος στο φόρτο, που δεν νομίζω να είναι αυτή η περίπτωση σου.. Όχι σε τέτοιο σημείο δλδ.. 
> Η κατανάλωση δεδομένων δεν αλλάζει ανάλογα στα 3g/4g. Αυτό που αλλάζει είναι η ταχύτητα φόρτωσης του περιεχομένου..


οταν ειχες θεματα με το bonding server τα βραδυα ειχες δηλωσει βλαβη στο 13788 και δεν εγινε τιποτα.; δεν βελτιωθηκε; 
οσο για το σημα γενικα μου ειναι στην 1 γραμμη σταθερα και αλλες φορες φωτιζει και η 2η αλλα οχι για πολυ , ποιο πολυ σταθερη ειναι η μια παυλα αλλα με τοση ταχυτητα εστω και με παυλα καλα ειναι οι ταχυτητες . Αν και σκεπτομαι να το βαλω σε ενα σημειο που εχει φουλ της 3 γραμμες να κανω speedtest να δω ποση ταχυτητα θα ποιασει χωρις την dsl επανω. 






> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, 
> 
> Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι, έβαλα την υπηρεσία αλλά έχω adsl, θα ήθελα να βάλω vdsl + booster αλλά επειδή έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα με αποσυνδεσεις (έχουν γίνει καταγγελίες) το πρόβλημα είναι στις θύρες του υποβρογχου και δεν τις επιδιορθώνει η Κοσμοτε επειδή δεν εχει άλλος πρόβλημα στο δρόμο μου. Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν βάλω vdsl με τις αποσυνδεσεις που θα έχω θα έχω θέμα με το νετ θα είναι σταθερό? Ειδικά όταν παίζω? 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


πιστευω οτι αμα ειχες προβλημα με vdsl εσυ πριν ή ο γειτονας στην περιοχη σου θα εχεις και εσυ , βεβαια οταν γινει η αποσυνδεση εσυ δεν θα εχεις θεμα με το ιντερνετ διοτι θα παιρνει απο το δικτυο κινητης αρα θα εχεις κανονικα ιντερνετ μονο τηλεφωνο δεν θα εχεις .

----------


## nikgr

ειναι δυνατον να κρατήσει καποιος το speedbooster με FTTH γραμμή? 
Το χρειάζομαι και για το χωριο που δεν έχω γραμμή adsl, γι' αυτο ρωτάω. Στην πόλη θα υποστηρίζεται σύντομα FTTH απο τον ΟΤΕ και θέλω να αναβαθμίσω τη vdsl μου κρατώντας όμως και την υπηρεσία speed booster

----------


## Vlasis__

πιστευω οτι αμα ειχες προβλημα με vdsl εσυ πριν ή ο γειτονας στην περιοχη σου θα εχεις και εσυ , βεβαια οταν γινει η αποσυνδεση εσυ δεν θα εχεις θεμα με το ιντερνετ διοτι θα παιρνει απο το δικτυο κινητης αρα θα εχεις κανονικα ιντερνετ μονο τηλεφωνο δεν θα εχεις .[/QUOTE]


Βασικά αυτό που έχω απορία είναι όταν θα μαζεύονται crc errors αν θα μου λαγκαρει ή λόγω συνδυασμού με κινητής θα είναι ομαλή η σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ

----------


## griniaris

> ειναι δυνατον να κρατήσει καποιος το speedbooster με FTTH γραμμή? 
> Το χρειάζομαι και για το χωριο που δεν έχω γραμμή adsl, γι' αυτο ρωτάω. Στην πόλη θα υποστηρίζεται σύντομα FTTH απο τον ΟΤΕ και θέλω να αναβαθμίσω τη vdsl μου κρατώντας όμως και την υπηρεσία speed booster


Κανεις δεν μπορει να στο εγγυηθει αυτο. 

Αν οντως γινεται να το κρατησεις ...  με τι μηνιαιο παγιο θα στο δωσουν?  

Η πας σε καταστημα και ρωτας , η παιρνεις τηλεφωνο.  Οτι σου πουνε απο εκει.  


Αλλιως vodafone  10GB με 4,95 €  ή  40GB με 9,95 €   . Χωρις συμβολαιο . Χωρις παγιο.  Οποιο μηνα θες.... βαζεις οποιο πακετο θες.

----------


## newbye

> ειναι δυνατον να κρατήσει καποιος το speedbooster με FTTH γραμμή? 
> Το χρειάζομαι και για το χωριο που δεν έχω γραμμή adsl, γι' αυτο ρωτάω. Στην πόλη θα υποστηρίζεται σύντομα FTTH απο τον ΟΤΕ και θέλω να αναβαθμίσω τη vdsl μου κρατώντας όμως και την υπηρεσία speed booster


Με πήραν για αλλαγή σε VDSL, και είπαν ότι θα στείλουν νέο ρούτερ και πρέπει να επιστρέψω το booster. Αλλά αν έχεις συμβόλαιο του booster ενεργό τι θα γίνει; Οπότε κάνεις ανανέωση συμβολαίου στο booster πριν την vdsl, και αναγκαστικά το κρατάς  :Laughing: .

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Με πήραν για αλλαγή σε VDSL, και είπαν ότι θα στείλουν νέο ρούτερ και πρέπει να επιστρέψω το booster. Αλλά αν έχεις συμβόλαιο του booster ενεργό τι θα γίνει; Οπότε κάνεις ανανέωση συμβολαίου στο booster πριν την vdsl, και αναγκαστικά το κρατάς .


Αραγε ποσο κοστιζει αμα κρατησει καποιος το huawei ρουτερ που δινουνε στο booster ; , Εγω το βρηκα στο aliexpress γυρω στα 60.54 ευρω και εως τα 118,46 ευρω που αγοραζεις και εξωτερικη κεραια για καλυτερο σημα 4g ! Διοτι ειναι φοβερο αυτο το μοντεμ και σκεπτομαι μακροπροθεσμα να αγορασω ενα αλλα χωρις να ειναι κλειδωμενο σε καθε παροχο για να το δοκιμασω με αλλη καρτα σημ χωρις dsl , αφου κανενας παροχος εκτος της κοσμοτε δεν εχει τετοια υβριδικη τεχνολογια κινητου και σταθερου ιντερνετ μαζι για οικιακη χρηση.

----------


## newbye

> Αραγε ποσο κοστιζει αμα κρατησει καποιος το huawei ρουτερ που δινουνε στο booster ; , Εγω το βρηκα στο aliexpress γυρω στα 60.54 ευρω και εως τα 118,46 ευρω που αγοραζεις και εξωτερικη κεραια για καλυτερο σημα 4g ! Διοτι ειναι φοβερο αυτο το μοντεμ και σκεπτομαι μακροπροθεσμα να αγορασω ενα αλλα χωρις να ειναι κλειδωμενο σε καθε παροχο για να το δοκιμασω με αλλη καρτα σημ χωρις dsl , αφου κανενας παροχος εκτος της κοσμοτε δεν εχει τετοια υβριδικη τεχνολογια κινητου και σταθερου ιντερνετ μαζι για οικιακη χρηση.


Δεν αξίζει η αγορά του, χίλιες φορές ένα τέτοιο TP-LINK TL-MR6400 v5 με κεραίες  :Razz:  και εγγύηση.

----------


## dimyok

+ 1 load balancer με ενα speedport η fritz και κανεις δουλεια . Και τους λες στην επιστροφή και που να το βαλουν το hybrid τους  :Razz:

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> + 1 load balancer με ενα speedport η fritz και κανεις δουλεια . Και τους λες στην επιστροφή και που να το βαλουν το hybrid τους


τι ειναι το  1 load balancer ; και τι κανει; .




> Δεν αξίζει η αγορά του, χίλιες φορές ένα τέτοιο TP-LINK TL-MR6400 v5 με κεραίες  και εγγύηση.


ναι ειναι και η εγγυηση που δεν υπαρχει αμα το αγορασω απο το εξωτερικο το ξεχασα. 
παντως εγω εχω πολυ καλες εντυπωσεις με το huawei τους και το βασικοτερο πεφτει το τηλεφωνο οταν πεφτει το dsl πχ κοβεται η γραμμη οταν κλεσει 8-9 λεπτα στην αναμονη και εχτες που ειχε αερα παλι τα ιδια  αναβοσβηνε το  dsl αλλα αμεσα θα συνχρονισει πολυ ελαχιστα δευτερολεπτα οχι το χαλι του plus που εκανε 5 λεπτα με το ρολοι , τουλαχιστον εδω δεν μου κοβει το ιντερνετ χρησιμοποιει το δικτυο κινητης και ετσι δεν εχω θεμα, το τηλεφωνο δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε τοσο πολυ οσο το ιντερνετ!.

----------


## GregoirX23

> οταν ειχες θεματα με το bonding server τα βραδυα ειχες δηλωσει βλαβη στο 13788 και δεν εγινε τιποτα.; δεν βελτιωθηκε; 
> οσο για το σημα γενικα μου ειναι στην 1 γραμμη σταθερα και αλλες φορες φωτιζει και η 2η αλλα οχι για πολυ , ποιο πολυ σταθερη ειναι η μια παυλα αλλα με τοση ταχυτητα εστω και με παυλα καλα ειναι οι ταχυτητες . Αν και σκεπτομαι να το βαλω σε ενα σημειο που εχει φουλ της 3 γραμμες να κανω speedtest να δω ποση ταχυτητα θα ποιασει χωρις την dsl επανω.


Δεν το έψαξα ιδιαίτερα η αλήθεια είναι.. 
Βλάβη συγκεκριμένα για το booster (όχι για τη σταθερή) είχα δηλώσει μόνο στην αρχή που ήταν χαμηλές οι ταχύτητες και το σήμα.. 
Το οποίο και έφτιαξαν αργότερα.. 
Από εκεί και πέρα δεν έκανα κάτι άλλο.. 
Αν και γενικά είναι γνωστό το θέμα με το bonding server.. 
Για το σήμα, η μετακινείς το ρουτερ η κοιτάς κάτι σχετικά ανέξοδο σε εξωτερική κεραία..

- - - Updated - - -




> Αραγε ποσο κοστιζει αμα κρατησει καποιος το huawei ρουτερ που δινουνε στο booster ; , Εγω το βρηκα στο aliexpress γυρω στα 60.54 ευρω και εως τα 118,46 ευρω που αγοραζεις και εξωτερικη κεραια για καλυτερο σημα 4g ! Διοτι ειναι φοβερο αυτο το μοντεμ και σκεπτομαι μακροπροθεσμα να αγορασω ενα αλλα χωρις να ειναι κλειδωμενο σε καθε παροχο για να το δοκιμασω με αλλη καρτα σημ χωρις dsl , αφου κανενας παροχος εκτος της κοσμοτε δεν εχει τετοια υβριδικη τεχνολογια κινητου και σταθερου ιντερνετ μαζι για οικιακη χρηση.


Όχι μόνο δεν αξίζει αλλά είναι και άχρηστο χωρίς το bonding.. 
Για 4g χρήση υπάρχουν όπως αναφέρθηκε και άλλες mifi λύσεις.. 
Αν τώρα έχεις "κολλήσει" με το huawei, υπάρχουν και σκέτα παρόμοια 4g routers της συγκεκριμένης εταιρίας..

- - - Updated - - -




> Βασικά αυτό που έχω απορία είναι όταν θα μαζεύονται crc errors αν θα μου λαγκαρει ή λόγω συνδυασμού με κινητής θα είναι ομαλή η σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ


Παίζει να έχεις και μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα σε vdsl ανάλογα και με τη κατάσταση της γραμμής.. 
Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις αν έχεις 2 ρουτερ, είναι να έχεις το booster(4g) μόνο του.. Αρκετοί το δουλεύουν έτσι και έχουν και υψηλή ταχύτητα και χαμηλό Ping.. Αν έχεις και καλό σήμα βέβαια.. 
Η να σταθεροποιήσουν οι τεχνικοί τη γραμμή όσο μπορούν ανεβάζοντας το noise margin και ανάλογα αν το αντέχει η γραμμή να έχεις και fastpath.. Αν το θες για online games.. 
Για τη πτώση της ταχύτητας στη σταθερή δε νομίζω να σε νοιάζει εφόσον έχεις το booster.. Κοιτάς για σταθερότητα.. 
Για τα της εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης δεν αναφέρω.. Υποθέτω ότι τα έχεις κοιτάξει.. 

- - - Updated - - -




> τι ειναι το  1 load balancer ; και τι κανει; .


Διαμοιράζει το φόρτο σε κάθε γραμμή που έχεις συνδεδεμένη πάνω του.. 
Κοινώς επιλέγει από ποια γραμμή θα βγει το κάθε τι.. 
Δεν συνενώνει ταχύτητες..

----------


## newbye

> Αραγε ποσο κοστιζει αμα κρατησει καποιος το huawei ρουτερ που δινουνε στο booster ; , Εγω το βρηκα στο aliexpress γυρω στα 60.54 ευρω και εως τα 118,46 ευρω που αγοραζεις και εξωτερικη κεραια για καλυτερο σημα 4g ! Διοτι ειναι φοβερο αυτο το μοντεμ και σκεπτομαι μακροπροθεσμα να αγορασω ενα αλλα χωρις να ειναι κλειδωμενο σε καθε παροχο για να το δοκιμασω με αλλη καρτα σημ χωρις dsl , αφου κανενας παροχος εκτος της κοσμοτε δεν εχει τετοια υβριδικη τεχνολογια κινητου και σταθερου ιντερνετ μαζι για οικιακη χρηση.


Υπάρχει και αυτό, για να μας λυθεί η απορία. Η μπλε τιμή είναι η τελική (με Φ.Π.Α 24%)

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Υπάρχει και αυτό, για να μας λυθεί η απορία. Η μπλε τιμή είναι η τελική (με Φ.Π.Α 24%)


τοσα πολλα ; μπραβο τους !! . ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση . Αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβαω κατι , επιστροφη με ελλιπη παρελκομενα τι εννοιει; πχ εγω οσα ρουτερ εχω δωσει πισω συνηθως εχω κρατησει το φιλτρο και τον διαχωριστη και καποιες φορες και μπορει και το ethernet και ποτε δεν με ειχανε χρεωσει κατι εξτρα για το speedport.

----------


## NiKapa

> Δεν συνενώνει ταχύτητες..


το κάνει σε speed tests & torrents ,downloads ..

----------


## macro

> το κάνει σε speed tests & torrents ,downloads ..


Αυτο λεγεται bonding και οχι load balance......σωστα το περιεγραψε ο φιλος.

----------


## GregoirX23

> τοσα πολλα ; μπραβο τους !! . ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση . Αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβαω κατι , επιστροφη με ελλιπη παρελκομενα τι εννοιει; πχ εγω οσα ρουτερ εχω δωσει πισω συνηθως εχω κρατησει το φιλτρο και τον διαχωριστη και καποιες φορες και μπορει και το ethernet και ποτε δεν με ειχανε χρεωσει κατι εξτρα για το speedport.


Όταν επιστρέφεις θέλουν μόνο ρουτερ & τροφοδοτικό..

----------


## newbye

> Όταν επιστρέφεις θέλουν μόνο ρουτερ & τροφοδοτικό..


Ευχαριστώ και εγώ για τη διευκρίνηση.

----------


## spirosgra

Ετοιμάζομαι και εγω για booster. 

Ερώτηση, υπαρχει η δυνατότητα αλλαγής dns στο 4g του booster;

Επίσης, έχει παρατηρήσει κανεις σε FTP server να του δίνει bandwidth κλειδωμένο στα 200kb/s όταν χρησιμοποιείται η συσκευή μονο με 4g; 
Επειδη σε booster φίλου που δοκίμασα σε έναν ftp που χρησιμοποιώ με κλειδώνε στα 200kb/s.

----------


## newbye

> Ετοιμάζομαι και εγω για booster. 
> 
> Ερώτηση, υπαρχει η δυνατότητα αλλαγής dns στο 4g του booster;
> 
> Επίσης, έχει παρατηρήσει κανεις σε FTP server να του δίνει bandwidth κλειδωμένο στα 200kb/s όταν χρησιμοποιείται η συσκευή μονο με 4g; 
> Επειδη σε booster φίλου που δοκίμασα σε έναν ftp που χρησιμοποιώ με κλειδώνε στα 200kb/s.


Μπορείς να αλλάξεις DNS, αλλά σε εμένα η αλλαγή αυτή προκαλούσε άλλο πρόβλημα, όταν δούλευε σκέτο το 4G έπεφτε το bonding  :Thinking: . Τους τελευταίους μήνες το download μετά το απόγευμα πατώνει στα 2-4mbps.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

καλα δεν υπαρχει ενω το σταθερο εκανε του του οταν επαιρνες τηλεφωνο εδειχνε κατειλλημενο παντου τελικα πηρα τηλεφωνο το 137888 και τους το ειπα και μου ειπανε οτι ειχε μαζεψει λαθη η καρτα τηλεφωνου και οτι την καθαρισανε και μετα δουλεψε, ελπιζω να μην ξανα γινει. Ακομα και αναπαντητη στο σταθερο που εκανα εκανε του τουτ. Τοσο χαλια.. ευτυχως το εφτιαξαν .

----------


## spirosgra

Σήμερα πήγα να ρωτήσω σε κατάστημα του Γερμανόυ για το booster, μου ειπαν οτι σε έναν αριθμό σταθερού δεν γίνεται να δηλωθούν δυο boosters.

ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;   :Thinking: 

Θα πάρω και στο 13788 να το επιβεβαιώσω αν και έχω διαβασει για περιπτώσεις ατόμων με δυο και τρία boosters.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σήμερα πήγα να ρωτήσω σε κατάστημα του Γερμανόυ για το booster, μου ειπαν οτι *σε έναν αριθμό* σταθερού δεν γίνεται να δηλωθούν δυο boosters.
> 
> ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;  
> 
> Θα πάρω και στο 13788 να το επιβεβαιώσω αν και έχω διαβασει για περιπτώσεις ατόμων με δυο και τρία boosters.


Ε; 
2&3; 
 :Thinking: 
Απλά δεν..

----------


## iLLiCiT

> Αυτο λεγεται bonding και οχι load balance......σωστα το περιεγραψε ο φιλος.


Εξαρτάται από τον εξοπλισμό και την μεθοδολογία του load balancer και τον τύπο του speed test/download

Μέσω bonding μπορείς να πετύχεις την "άθροιση" της ταχύτητας σε 1 connection (μέσω του bonding tunnel).
Μέσω load balancer μπορείς να πετύχεις το ίδιο αλλά με 2+ connections (με ένα PCC classifier και το αντίστοιχο routing)

Άρα σε torrents, τα περισσότερα speedtests και multiconnection downloads, σωστά αναφέρει ο NiKaPa, το κάνει.


Και τα 2 splitάρουν την κίνηση. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση τα διαχωρίζεις στο ένα άκρο και τα ενώνεις στο άλλο, ανώ στην 2η περίπτωση απλά τα διαχωρίζεις από που θα πάει τι.
Βέβαια θα μπορούσες με ένα vps (με μεγάλο ή unlimited traffic) να πετύχεις το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα του booster με 2+ σταθερές γραμμές, ή 2+ 4g modems ή οποιοδήποτε συνδιασμό αυτών.. αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία. Νομίζω κάποτε είχε πέσει το μάτι μου σε ένα αντίστοιχο thread στο forum.

----------


## macro

To LB με το bonding εχουν τη μικρη διαφορα του ενος εκ. δολαριου................

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εξαρτάται από τον εξοπλισμό και την μεθοδολογία του load balancer και τον τύπο του speed test/download
> 
> Μέσω bonding μπορείς να πετύχεις την "άθροιση" της ταχύτητας σε 1 connection (μέσω του bonding tunnel).
> Μέσω load balancer μπορείς να πετύχεις το ίδιο αλλά με 2+ connections (με ένα PCC classifier και το αντίστοιχο routing)
> 
> Άρα σε torrents, τα περισσότερα speedtests και multiconnection downloads, σωστά αναφέρει ο NiKaPa, το κάνει.
> 
> 
> Και τα 2 splitάρουν την κίνηση. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση τα διαχωρίζεις στο ένα άκρο και τα ενώνεις στο άλλο, ανώ στην 2η περίπτωση απλά τα διαχωρίζεις από που θα πάει τι.
> Βέβαια θα μπορούσες με ένα vps (με μεγάλο ή unlimited traffic) να πετύχεις το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα του booster με 2+ σταθερές γραμμές, ή 2+ 4g modems ή οποιοδήποτε συνδιασμό αυτών.. αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία. Νομίζω κάποτε είχε πέσει το μάτι μου σε ένα αντίστοιχο thread στο forum.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι για τα multiple connections το σκέφτηκα και εγώ.. 
Αλλά με μια nic & ip δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να γίνει στυλ bonding.. 
Δεν το έχω ψάξει αρκετά βέβαια, αλλά έτσι όπως το σκέφτομαι, δε νομίζω να μπορεί να γίνει.. 
Όχι εύκολα και οικονομικά δλδ.. 
Δεν ξέρω αν το σκέφτομαι σωστά.. 
 :Thinking:

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> καλα δεν υπαρχει ενω το σταθερο εκανε του του οταν επαιρνες τηλεφωνο εδειχνε κατειλλημενο παντου τελικα πηρα τηλεφωνο το 137888 και τους το ειπα και μου ειπανε οτι ειχε μαζεψει λαθη η καρτα τηλεφωνου και οτι την καθαρισανε και μετα δουλεψε, ελπιζω να μην ξανα γινει. Ακομα και αναπαντητη στο σταθερο που εκανα εκανε του τουτ. Τοσο χαλια.. ευτυχως το εφτιαξαν .


παλι τα ιδια σημερα !! ελεος!! να μην δουλευει το τηλεφωνο ενω δειχνει οτι εχει σημα παλι του του του καλεις ενα νουμερο. Μου λενε οτι μαζευει πολλα λαθη και μπουκωνει η καρτα δικτυου δεν ειμαστε καλα!! , παντως κανοντας επανεκκινηση στο booster router δουλεψε κανονικα το τηλεφωνο. Μου λενε οτι φταιε η καλωδιωση του σπιτιου , αμα βαλω το splitter λετε να διορθωθει; .

----------


## griniaris

> παλι τα ιδια σημερα !! ελεος!! να μην δουλευει το τηλεφωνο ενω δειχνει οτι εχει σημα παλι του του του καλεις ενα νουμερο. Μου λενε οτι μαζευει πολλα λαθη και μπουκωνει η καρτα δικτυου δεν ειμαστε καλα!! , παντως κανοντας επανεκκινηση στο booster router δουλεψε κανονικα το τηλεφωνο. *Μου λενε οτι φταιε η καλωδιωση του σπιτιου ,* αμα βαλω το splitter λετε να διορθωθει; .


Ελεγχο της καλωδιωσης σου εχεις κανει ????

----------


## newbye

> παλι τα ιδια σημερα !! ελεος!! να μην δουλευει το τηλεφωνο ενω δειχνει οτι εχει σημα παλι του του του καλεις ενα νουμερο. Μου λενε οτι μαζευει πολλα λαθη και μπουκωνει η καρτα δικτυου δεν ειμαστε καλα!! , παντως κανοντας επανεκκινηση στο booster router δουλεψε κανονικα το τηλεφωνο. Μου λενε οτι φταιε η καλωδιωση του σπιτιου , αμα βαλω το splitter λετε να διορθωθει; .


Ανέβασε λίγο τα στατιστικά της Γραμμής, δεν μπορεί να είσαι χειρότερα από μένα  :Smile:

----------


## GregoirX23

> παλι τα ιδια σημερα !! ελεος!! να μην δουλευει το τηλεφωνο ενω δειχνει οτι εχει σημα παλι του του του καλεις ενα νουμερο. Μου λενε οτι μαζευει πολλα λαθη και μπουκωνει η καρτα δικτυου δεν ειμαστε καλα!! , παντως κανοντας επανεκκινηση στο booster router δουλεψε κανονικα το τηλεφωνο. Μου λενε οτι φταιε η καλωδιωση του σπιτιου , αμα βαλω το splitter λετε να διορθωθει; .


Το κουτάκι voice είναι επιλεγμένο μόνο στη σταθερή; Το πρώτο προφίλ με τις ip πάνω.. 
Και όχι στο umts; Κάτω τελευταίο.. 
Πρέπει να πατήσεις edit αν θυμάμαι καλά για να τα δεις αυτά τα κουτάκια.. 
Reset από το κουμπάκι πίσω έχετε κάνει;

- - - Updated - - -




> Ανέβασε λίγο τα στατιστικά της Γραμμής, δεν μπορεί να είσαι χειρότερα από μένα


Και αυτό που σου είπε..  :Arrow Up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ελεγχο της καλωδιωσης σου εχεις κανει ????


Αν δεν έχει αποσυνδέσεις ας μη πάμε ακόμα εκεί.. Εκτός αν ανέφερε αποσυνδέσεις και μου διέφυγε.. 
Κάτι γίνεται με το voip μάλλον..

----------


## griniaris

> Αν δεν έχει αποσυνδέσεις ας μη πάμε ακόμα εκεί.. Εκτός αν ανέφερε αποσυνδέσεις και μου διέφυγε.. 
> Κάτι γίνεται με το voip μάλλον..


Εχει γραψει....   


> Μου λενε οτι μαζευει πολλα λαθη και μπουκωνει η καρτα δικτυου δεν ειμαστε καλα!! ,



Σαφως και θα πρεπει να ελεγξει την καλωδιωση του σπιτιου αν εχει λαθη η γραμμη.  Οι αποσυνδεσεις ειναι απλα η κορυφη του παγοβουνου.  
Αποσυνδεσεις εχουμε οταν φτασουν ενα peak τα λαθη. και κανει reset h karta. 

Τα λαθη ειναι χαμενα πακετα δεδομενων...  τι αλλο θα πρεπει να παθει ( εκτος απο οτι δεν δουλευει το τηλεφωνο) για να ελεχξει την καλωδιωση του ?

----------


## newbye

Τέτοια κουλά τα έκανε και σε μένα, με το τρελο-voip. Κάθε πρωί έκανα έλεγχο αν χτυπάν τα τηλέφωνα, άσχετα αν έδειχνε ότι είχε "σήμα" (τουτ-τουτ  :Whistle: ). Με On/Off διορθωνόταν, τώρα έχει μήνες να συμβεί.  :Thinking:

----------


## GregoirX23

Ας ανεβάσει στατιστικά τότε.. Όλα τα άλλα είναι υποθέσεις.. 
Το ΗΑ35 όμως δεν αναφέρει crc κλπ, οπότε θα μας δυσκολέψει λίγο..

- - - Updated - - -




> Τέτοια κουλά τα έκανε και σε μένα, με το τρελο-voip. Κάθε πρωί έκανα έλεγχο αν χτυπάν τα τηλέφωνα, άσχετα αν έδειχνε ότι είχε "σήμα" (τουτ-τουτ ). Με On/Off διορθωνόταν, τώρα έχει μήνες να συμβεί.


Εμένα μου φέρνει προς θέμα με τον ims η αυτό που ανέφερα πριν για το voice.. 
Αλλά χωρίς στατιστικά δεν κάνουμε σχεδόν τπτ..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Ανέβασε λίγο τα στατιστικά της Γραμμής, δεν μπορεί να είσαι χειρότερα από μένα


τα errors που τα βλεπω ; 
εσενα σου κανει αυτο που ειπα οταν πας να παρεις τηλεφωνο και επισης δεν μπορουνε να σε καλεσουνε ; .

DSL synchronization:
Up
Connection status:
Showtime
Upstream line rate (kbit/s):
505
Downstream line rate (kbit/s):
7167
Maximum upstream rate (kbit/s):
1083
Maximum downstream rate (kbit/s):
10536
Upstream noise safety coefficient (dB):
14.9
Downstream noise safety coefficient (dB):
7.5
Line standard:
ADSL_2plus
Upstream line attenuation (dB):
19
Downstream line attenuation (dB):
35.5
Upstream output power (dBm):
6.2
Downstream output power (dBm):
18.6
DSL up time:
0 days 5 hours 19 minutes 55 seconds




> Το κουτάκι voice είναι επιλεγμένο μόνο στη σταθερή; Το πρώτο προφίλ με τις ip πάνω.. 
> Και όχι στο umts; Κάτω τελευταίο.. 
> Πρέπει να πατήσεις edit αν θυμάμαι καλά για να τα δεις αυτά τα κουτάκια.. 
> Reset από το κουμπάκι πίσω έχετε κάνει;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Και αυτό που σου είπε.. 
> ...


πως παω να κανω αυτην την ρυθμιση που λες; . 
εχω παρα πολλες αποσυνδεσεις το Σαββατο μου ειπε που μας περασε οτι ειχα 60 και εχτες γυρω στις 40( δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως τι μου ειπανε στο 137888 ) , Σκεφτομαι να βαλω το ρουτερ στο καλωδιο που καταληγει και συνδεεται με την παλια καλωδιωση και να το αφησω μια ημερα να δω τι πως πηγαινει και αμα την δευτερη ημερα να εχω τηλεφωνο ή οχι δηλαδη ενω θα δειχνει του δουλευει και εχει σημα ποτε δεν θα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δουλευει. Αμα δεν κανω εγω κληση απο το ιδιο το τηλεφωνο ή απο το κινητο μου προς το σταθερο. Βλεπω σαν πρωτη φαση να κανω μια επανεκκινηση στο ρουτερ το πρωι που θα ξυπναω για να μην εχουμε θεμα.
Οσο για το reset δεν εχω κανει . Μονο την επανεκκινηση που εχω αναφερει αλλα στην 2η φορα που μου ετυχε. 

Κατι αλλο παιζει ρολο τα 2 καλωδια του τηλεφωνου αμα θα βαλουμε αριστερα+δεξια  ή δεξια + αριστερα την συνδεσμολογια; διοτι στην γιαγια μου που ειχε ερθει ηλεκτρολογος τις ειπε οτι τα ειχα συνδεσει αναποδα , αλλα το τηλεφωνο της γιαγιας μου δουλευε κανονικα. Αλλα η γιαγια μου , μου το αναφερε και καπως τα πηρα διοτι τοσα χρονια δεν γνωριζα οτι παιζει ρολο κατι τετοιο.

Α ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι δεν εχω βαλει καθολου το splitter και στο phone 2 εχω βαλει ενα ταφ και εχω συνδεσει ολα τα τηλεφωνα επανω και τα 3 ( 2 ασυρματα και ενα φαξ που εχει τηλεφωνο παμπαλαια συσκευη , ολες οι συσκευες εχουνε φιλτρο)  , εγω λεω να βαλω το splitter και να δω πως παει διοτι μπορει να μην σηκωνει 3 τηλεφωνα μαζι η θυρα phone 2 οπως ειχα θεμα με το speedport και αναγκαστηκα εβαλα το splitter.. Απο την αλλη το να κανεις αποσυνδεσεις για αυτο μου φαινεται πολυ κουλο , διοτι στο speedport δεν μου το ειχε κανει ποτε

----------


## GregoirX23

Το ότι αυτό το ρουτερ δεν αναφέρει error, όπως είπα δυσκολεύει τη κατάσταση.. 
Για την ρύθμιση τα έγραψα πίσω, αν μπορεί κάποιος ας ανεβάσει τις σχετικές φωτό.. 
Αν και δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται αν του τραβήξεις ένα ρεσετ από το κουμπάκι πίσω.. Θα πάρει τις προεπιλογές.. 
Τις αποσυνδέσεις πως τις βλέπεις; Αλλάζει ο συγχρονισμός σωστά; 
Το noise margin κάνει διακυμάνσεις; Αν σηκώσεις το τηλέφωνο πέφτει το noise margin; 
Καλό θα ήταν να βλέπαμε και το log αφαιρώντας τις ευαίσθητες πληροφορίες όπως νούμερα.. 
Όχι απ'όσο γνωρίζω δεν υπάρχει πολικότητα.. 
Οι συσκευές που λες, αν είναι κατευθείαν πάνω στο ρουτερ και δεν μεσολαβεί κάποια άλλη καλωδίωση μέσα σε τοίχο, τότε πιθανόν να μη χρειάζονται ούτε φίλτρα.. 
Αν όμως μεσολαβεί και άλλη καλωδίωση (δεν αναφέρομαι για της dsl) και γίνεται επιστροφή σήματος σε άλλες πρίζες, τότε χρειάζονται φίλτρα στα τηλέφωνα.. 
Γενικά πάντως και όπως είπαν τα παιδιά ίσως πρέπει να δεις την εσωτερική καλωδίωση.. 
Και το καλύτερο σημείο για αυτό είναι ο κατανεμητής χωρίς να μεσολαβεί η εσωτερική καλωδίωση.. 
Κομματάκι δύσκολο βέβαια.. Εδώ θέλει ηλεκτρολόγο..

----------


## griniaris

> Α ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι δεν εχω βαλει καθολου το splitter και στο phone 2 εχω βαλει ενα ταφ και εχω συνδεσει ολα τα τηλεφωνα επανω και τα 3 ( 2 ασυρματα *και ενα φαξ που εχει τηλεφωνο παμπαλαια συσκευη* , ολες οι συσκευες εχουνε φιλτρο)  , εγω λεω να βαλω το splitter και να δω πως παει διοτι μπορει να μην σηκωνει 3 τηλεφωνα μαζι η θυρα phone 2 οπως ειχα θεμα με το speedport και αναγκαστηκα εβαλα το splitter.. Απο την αλλη το να κανεις αποσυνδεσεις για αυτο μου φαινεται πολυ κουλο , διοτι στο speedport δεν μου το ειχε κανει ποτε


+1 οτι εγραψε ο @GregoirX23


Επισης...  ΒΓΑΛΕ το φαξ . Ενδεχομενως λογω παλιας τεχνολογιας  να σου βραχυκυκλωνει την εξοδο phone .

Αυτες οι συσκευες ηταν σχεδιασμενες βαση της τροφοδοσιας που ειχε ο ΟΤΕ πριν 20-30 χρονια.  
Τοτε φαντασου απο την πριζα του τηλεφωνου μπορουσαμε να "δωσουμε" ρευμα σε μικρα ηλεκτρονικα κιτ. δωρεαν ρευμα το λεγαμε τοτε. 

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ομως ...   που η τηλεφωνια ειναι VOIP τα ρουτερ που σου δινουν τηλεφωνο ειναι σχεδιασμενα να τροφοδοτουν συγχρονες σχετικα συσκευες τηλεφωνου με μικρη καταναλωση. 

Απο εκει και περα αφου βγαλεις το φαξ δες το για κανα δυο μερες πως συμπεριφερεται το τηλεφωνο.   

Και οπωσδηποτε οπως σου εγραψα και πιο πανω... κανε τον ελεγχο της εσωτερικης σου καλωδιωσης.

----------


## GregoirX23

> +1 οτι εγραψε ο @GregoirX23
> 
> 
> Επισης...  ΒΓΑΛΕ το φαξ . Ενδεχομενως λογω παλιας τεχνολογιας  να σου βραχυκυκλωνει την εξοδο phone .
> 
> Αυτες οι συσκευες ηταν σχεδιασμενες βαση της τροφοδοσιας που ειχε ο ΟΤΕ πριν 20-30 χρονια.  
> Τοτε φαντασου απο την πριζα του τηλεφωνου μπορουσαμε να "δωσουμε" ρευμα σε μικρα ηλεκτρονικα κιτ. δωρεαν ρευμα το λεγαμε τοτε. 
> 
> ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ομως ...   που η τηλεφωνια ειναι VOIP τα ρουτερ που σου δινουν τηλεφωνο ειναι σχεδιασμενα να τροφοδοτουν συγχρονες σχετικα συσκευες τηλεφωνου με μικρη καταναλωση. 
> ...


Παίζει να συμβαίνει και τπτ κουλό με τις τηλ συσκευές - ρουτερ όντως.. 
Ας τις δοκιμάσει μια μια να δει διαφορές.. Στο κομμάτι του τηλεφώνου πάντα.. 
Ποτέ δε ξέρεις... 

Οι γραμμές (voip) πλέον δεν "κουβαλάνε" τάση πέρα από κάτι λίγα mV αν το λέω σωστά.. 
Όμως δεν υπάρχει διαφορά νομίζω στις τηλ συσκευές.. Ίδια τάση έβγαζε η πρίζα στο τοίχο με αυτή που βγάζουν τα ρουτερ.. 

Και γενικά όπως λες, ότι είπαμε πριν για αποσυνδέσεις κλπ..

----------


## newbye

Μπορώ εγώ με το πολύμετρο να ελέγξω με κάποιο τρόπο την εσωτερική καλωδίωση; Επίσης υπάρχει κάποιο καθαριστικό για τις επαφές στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μπορώ εγώ με το πολύμετρο να ελέγξω με κάποιο τρόπο την εσωτερική καλωδίωση; Επίσης υπάρχει κάποιο καθαριστικό για τις επαφές στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ;


Τι να κοιτάξεις δλδ; 
Η καλύτερη μέτρηση είναι απευθείας στο κουτί πριν το καλώδιο που πάει μέσα.. 
Από εκεί και μετά βλέπεις.. 
Καθαριστικό; Υπάρχει ηλεκτρικών επαφών αλλά για μια χρήση τι να το κάνεις; Οπότε οινόπνευμα; Η wd40; Αλλά στο τελευταίο φοβάμαι το λάδι.. Οπότε πρώτα wd40 να φύγουν τα πολλά και μετά οινόπνευμα για να καθαρίσει.. Η μετά σκέτο μπλε οινόπνευμα να μη ζαλιζόμαστε..  :Thinking:

----------


## newbye

> Τι να κοιτάξεις δλδ; 
> Η καλύτερη μέτρηση είναι απευθείας στο κουτί πριν το καλώδιο που πάει μέσα.. 
> Από εκεί και μετά βλέπεις.. 
> Καθαριστικό; Υπάρχει ηλεκτρικών επαφών αλλά για μια χρήση τι να το κάνεις; Οπότε οινόπνευμα; Η wd40; Αλλά στο τελευταίο φοβάμαι το λάδι.. Οπότε πρώτα wd40 να φύγουν τα πολλά και μετά οινόπνευμα για να καθαρίσει.. Η μετά σκέτο μπλε οινόπνευμα να μη ζαλιζόμαστε..


Μη δοκιμάσει κανείς το W40 είναι κακός αγωγός θα νεκρώσει τη γραμμή,  :Laughing:  (παθών και μαθών).  Τι μέτρηση μπορώ να κάνω στο κουτί; Μάλλον θα δοκιμάσω ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη, αλλά σκέφτομαι και το κόψιμο του καλωδίου του ΟΤΕ μερικά εκατοστά και νέα σύνδεση με τον φρέσκο χαλκό.

----------


## dimyok

Kόψιμο και καθαρισμα απο τη σκουριά του καλωδίου ? .Aμα εχει περασει μεσα WD η μλκια εχει γινει πως του ήρθε ?

----------


## newbye

Ο χαλκός που έρχεται χρόνια σε επαφή με την υγρασία και τον αέρα οξειδώνεται και αρχίζει και πρασινίζει. Οπότε κόβεις εκείνο το κομματάκι και κάνεις τη σύνδεση πιο μέσα με τον καθαρό χαλκό.

----------


## griniaris

> Οι γραμμές (voip) πλέον δεν "κουβαλάνε" τάση πέρα από κάτι λίγα mV αν το λέω σωστά.. 
> Όμως δεν υπάρχει διαφορά νομίζω στις τηλ συσκευές.. Ίδια τάση έβγαζε η πρίζα στο τοίχο με αυτή που βγάζουν τα ρουτερ..


ΠΛΕΟΝ οταν η συνδεση μας ειναι με voip τηλεφωνια...  οπως σωστα το λες ...  δεν μεταφερει τα 50ν της τηλεφωνιας οπως ηταν παλια. 

Αυτη την δουλεια την κανει πλεον το ιδιο το ρουτερ μας. αυτο ομως εχει διαφορες.  
Το κυκλωμα μεσα στο ρουτερ δεν ειναι κατασκευασμενο να τροφοδοτει "ενεργοβορες" τηλεφωνικες συσκευες. 
Αν θυμαμαι και καλα.... καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι φτιαχνονται για 2 συσκευες ??  ( ισως θυμαμαι λαθος.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπορώ εγώ με το πολύμετρο να ελέγξω με κάποιο τρόπο την εσωτερική καλωδίωση; Επίσης υπάρχει κάποιο καθαριστικό για τις επαφές στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ;


Ο πιο αποτελεσματικος τροπος ελεγχου ειναι αυτος..!!!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μη δοκιμάσει κανείς το W40 είναι κακός αγωγός θα νεκρώσει τη γραμμή,  (παθών και μαθών).  Τι μέτρηση μπορώ να κάνω στο κουτί; Μάλλον θα δοκιμάσω ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη, αλλά σκέφτομαι και το κόψιμο του καλωδίου του ΟΤΕ μερικά εκατοστά και νέα σύνδεση με τον φρέσκο χαλκό.


Όταν δεν έχουμε ισοπροπυλική, χρησιμοποιούμε σαν υποκατάστατο το μπλε.. 
Αλλά τέτοιο πράγμα με το wd40, περίεργο..

- - - Updated - - -




> Ο χαλκός που έρχεται χρόνια σε επαφή με την υγρασία και τον αέρα οξειδώνεται και αρχίζει και πρασινίζει. Οπότε κόβεις εκείνο το κομματάκι και κάνεις τη σύνδεση πιο μέσα με τον καθαρό χαλκό.


Να σου πω.. Όπως το λες.. Αρκεί να έχεις περιθώριο να κόψεις..

- - - Updated - - -




> ΠΛΕΟΝ οταν η συνδεση μας ειναι με voip τηλεφωνια...  οπως σωστα το λες ...  δεν μεταφερει τα 50ν της τηλεφωνιας οπως ηταν παλια. 
> 
> Αυτη την δουλεια την κανει πλεον το ιδιο το ρουτερ μας. αυτο ομως εχει διαφορες.  
> Το κυκλωμα μεσα στο ρουτερ δεν ειναι κατασκευασμενο να τροφοδοτει "ενεργοβορες" τηλεφωνικες συσκευες. 
> Αν θυμαμαι και καλα.... καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι φτιαχνονται για 2 συσκευες ??  ( ισως θυμαμαι λαθος.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Μου θύμησες τώρα στο εξοχικό με msan-pstn που όταν ανοίγω κλασικό τηλέφωνο μαζί με ασύρματο νεκρώνουν όλα.. Όχι το ίντερνετ έτσι; Μόνο τα τηλέφωνα.. 
Οπότε σε κάποιο βαθμό, ίσως είναι έτσι όπως τα λες.. Και ίσως συμβαίνει με τις μη ασύρματες συσκευές που τροφοδοτούνται μόνο από τη γραμμή.. Κάποιες τέτοιες συσκευές κάποτε είχαν και μπαταρίες..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> +1 οτι εγραψε ο @GregoirX23
> 
> 
> Επισης...  ΒΓΑΛΕ το φαξ . Ενδεχομενως λογω παλιας τεχνολογιας  να σου βραχυκυκλωνει την εξοδο phone .
> 
> Αυτες οι συσκευες ηταν σχεδιασμενες βαση της τροφοδοσιας που ειχε ο ΟΤΕ πριν 20-30 χρονια.  
> Τοτε φαντασου απο την πριζα του τηλεφωνου μπορουσαμε να "δωσουμε" ρευμα σε μικρα ηλεκτρονικα κιτ. δωρεαν ρευμα το λεγαμε τοτε. 
> 
> ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ομως ...   που η τηλεφωνια ειναι VOIP τα ρουτερ που σου δινουν τηλεφωνο ειναι σχεδιασμενα να τροφοδοτουν συγχρονες σχετικα συσκευες τηλεφωνου με μικρη καταναλωση. 
> ...


εγω εβαλα το splitter αλλα αντι στην θυρα phone  του splitter να βαλω το δικλαδωτη οπως εκανα σε ολα μου τα ρουτερ ψαχνωντας και ρωτωντας στο 137888 μου ειπανε οτι κανονικα μπαινει στην μπριζα . Εγω ομως δεν εχω μπριζα αλλα τα καλωδια των τηλεφωνων  καταληγουνε εδω με κλιπς τηλεφωνο οποτε τα βαζω πανω σε δικλαδωτες 3 διπλους συγκεκριμενα. 
παντως εβαλα το διπλα διαχωριστη στο splitter στην μονη πλευρα που ερχεται το καλωδιο του τηλεφωνου και και οι θυρες modem συνδεθηκε με την dsl στο ρουτερ και το phone με την θυρα phone 2. 
Παντως οταν εβαζα τηλεφωνα παρατηρησα οτι εριχνε το dsl μαλλον δημιουργοτανε θορυβος μετα επαιρνα τηλεφωνο το 13888 για να δω ποσο θα πεσει το snr ( δεν μηδενιζοτανε  οπως παλια !) και οταν εβαλα 3 τηλεφωνα ο θυρυβος  Downstream line attenuation (dB) ανεβηκε απο 35-36 τα 47,50 και αλλαζω το ενα διπλο του τηλεφωνου και αλλαζω και το φιλτρο και κοιταω και το εχω βαλει αναποδα η θυρα linea ηταν στο τηλεφωνο και μετα ειχα συνδεσει το καλωδιο του τηλεφωνου . Το αλλαξα και ειδα οτι απο 47,50 πηγε στα 37 το Downstream line attenuation (dB) . 
Λεω ωραια , τελικα εβγαλα το καινουργιο φιλτρο και εβαλα το παλιο αναποδα. Απορω πως τοσο καιρο δεν το ειχα παρατηρησει οτι ειχα προβλημα! Αλλα δεν ειχα τοσες πολλες αποσυνδεσεις. Δεν ξερω αμα εκανα καλα. Αλλα το πρωι δουλευε το τηλεφωνο καλουσε κανονικα πχ το 13888 που επαιρνα για δω αμα λειτουργει το τηλεφωνο . 
παντως με το φαξ ολα τελεια δεν μου ειχε θορυβο , ισως να εφταιγε το αναποδο φιλτρο δεν ξερω . Πριν λιγο εκανε αποσυνδεση παντως .
Up
Connection status:
Showtime
Upstream line rate (kbit/s):
508
Downstream line rate (kbit/s):
5720
Maximum upstream rate (kbit/s):
1044
Maximum downstream rate (kbit/s):
8332
Upstream noise safety coefficient (dB):
15.9
Downstream noise safety coefficient (dB):
12.1
Line standard:
ADSL_2plus
Upstream line attenuation (dB):
20.1
Downstream line attenuation (dB):
37
Upstream output power (dBm):
10.8
Downstream output power (dBm):
18.3
DSL up time:
0 days 0 hours 14 minutes 53 seconds
Στο 137888 μου ειπανε να βγαλω την μπαταρια του lamtech του δικου τους και να βαλω το μετασχηματιστη του ρουτερ να δω αμα φταιει η μπαταρια. Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει ακομα.

το log του ρουτερ επιλεγοντας το error. 
2020-10-03 11:22:17	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-03 11:22:15	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-03 02:01:14	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-03 02:01:11	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-03 01:43:28	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-02 23:49:45	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-02 23:48:25	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-02 23:21:58	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-02 23:21:56	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-02 23:19:20	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-02 23:18:34	System	Error	Process [voice] run excepition: [voice][ERROR]:Send SIP packet fail, error:Invalid argument
2020-10-02 23:18:33	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.

Οσο για τα logs τι θελετε να ανεβασω τα warnings ; . Kαι σβησω τις ip που δειχνει ; ή κατι αλλο; ποια ειναι τα ευαισθητα στοιχεια ; .

----------


## newbye

Νομίζω πως το miniUPS lamtech δίνει μικρότερη ισχύ από τις απαιτήσεις που έχει το SpeedBooster. Τι Amper/Volt δίνει το miniUPS στην έξοδο;

----------


## NiKapa

> Αυτο λεγεται bonding και οχι load balance......σωστα το περιεγραψε ο φιλος.


Και σου λέω κι εγώ ότι σε speed tests & torrents ,downloads .κάνει bonding ,τουλάχιστον ένα φτηνό TP Link Load balance που είχα το έκανε

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Νομίζω πως το miniUPS lamtech δίνει μικρότερη ισχύ από τις απαιτήσεις που έχει το SpeedBooster. Τι Amper/Volt δίνει το miniUPS στην έξοδο;


αναβει το 12v πρασινο χρωμα οποτε 12volt δινει. Το ιδιο εδινε και στο speedport plus εγω δεν πειραξα κατι οταν αλλαξα στο speedbooster .

----------


## dimyok

Δινει σιγουρα 2Α το mini lamtech το εχει μετρήσει κανεις ?

----------


## GregoirX23

> εγω εβαλα το splitter αλλα αντι στην θυρα phone  του splitter να βαλω το δικλαδωτη οπως εκανα σε ολα μου τα ρουτερ ψαχνωντας και ρωτωντας στο 137888 μου ειπανε οτι κανονικα μπαινει στην μπριζα . Εγω ομως δεν εχω μπριζα αλλα τα καλωδια των τηλεφωνων  καταληγουνε εδω με κλιπς τηλεφωνο οποτε τα βαζω πανω σε δικλαδωτες 3 διπλους συγκεκριμενα. 
> παντως εβαλα το διπλα διαχωριστη στο splitter στην μονη πλευρα που ερχεται το καλωδιο του τηλεφωνου και και οι θυρες modem συνδεθηκε με την dsl στο ρουτερ και το phone με την θυρα phone 2. 
> Παντως οταν εβαζα τηλεφωνα παρατηρησα οτι εριχνε το dsl μαλλον δημιουργοτανε θορυβος μετα επαιρνα τηλεφωνο το 13888 για να δω ποσο θα πεσει το snr ( δεν μηδενιζοτανε  οπως παλια !) και οταν εβαλα 3 τηλεφωνα ο θυρυβος  Downstream line attenuation (dB) ανεβηκε απο 35-36 τα 47,50 και αλλαζω το ενα διπλο του τηλεφωνου και αλλαζω και το φιλτρο και κοιταω και το εχω βαλει αναποδα η θυρα linea ηταν στο τηλεφωνο και μετα ειχα συνδεσει το καλωδιο του τηλεφωνου . Το αλλαξα και ειδα οτι απο 47,50 πηγε στα 37 το Downstream line attenuation (dB) . 
> Λεω ωραια , τελικα εβγαλα το καινουργιο φιλτρο και εβαλα το παλιο αναποδα. Απορω πως τοσο καιρο δεν το ειχα παρατηρησει οτι ειχα προβλημα! Αλλα δεν ειχα τοσες πολλες αποσυνδεσεις. Δεν ξερω αμα εκανα καλα. Αλλα το πρωι δουλευε το τηλεφωνο καλουσε κανονικα πχ το 13888 που επαιρνα για δω αμα λειτουργει το τηλεφωνο . 
> παντως με το φαξ ολα τελεια δεν μου ειχε θορυβο , ισως να εφταιγε το αναποδο φιλτρο δεν ξερω . Πριν λιγο εκανε αποσυνδεση παντως .
> Up
> Connection status:
> Showtime
> Upstream line rate (kbit/s):
> ...


Πολύ μπέρδεμα βλέπω με την εσωτερική καλωδίωση... Πολύ.. Μάλλον εκεί πρέπει να είναι το θέμα σου τελικά.. 
Και ούτε έχω καταλάβει πως πάει η καλωδίωση σου.. Μπέρδεμα..  
Αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο βάλε και τα άλλα από το log, πάντως εδώ φαίνεται να πέφτει η dsl.. Και αυτά που λες για τα χαρακτηριστικά εσωτερική καλωδίωση δείχνουν.. 
Δοκίμασε πάντως με το τροφοδοτικό του..  
Ακόμα, άσε το ρουτερ μόνο του στη γραμμή και κάρφωσε στη phone του ρουτερ ένα ασύρματο να έχεις προσωρινά τηλέφωνο και δοκίμασε το λίγες μέρες έτσι.. 
Φϊλτρα κλπ δεν χρειάζονται έτσι όπως λέω.. 
Α.. Και ευαίσθητα στοιχεία λέμε ip's και τηλεφωνικό αριθμό.. Αυτά μου έρχονται τώρα.. 

- - - Updated - - -



> αναβει το 12v πρασινο χρωμα οποτε 12volt δινει. Το ιδιο εδινε και στο speedport plus εγω δεν πειραξα κατι οταν αλλαξα στο speedbooster .



Δεν είναι μόνο τα volt το θέμα μας..

- - - Updated - - -




> Νομίζω πως το miniUPS lamtech δίνει μικρότερη ισχύ από τις απαιτήσεις που έχει το SpeedBooster. Τι Amper/Volt δίνει το miniUPS στην έξοδο;


Το conceptum πάντως έγραφε 1Α, το αν αφορούσε 1Α για usb & έξοδο ρουτερ μαζί η χώρια άγνωστο.. Πιθανολογώ μαζί για να λένε max..  
Δούλευε πάντως.. Μπορεί γιαυτό να την άκουγαν οι πυκνωτές του νωρίτερα.. 
Πάντως το ότι το τροφοδοτικό του ΗΑ35 γράφει 2.5Α νομίζω, δεν σημαίνει ότι τα τραβάει συνέχεια, πιθανότατα σε φουλ χρήση κ με όλες τις lan.. Και πάλι μου φαίνεται σαν πολύ.. Με ένα smartplug η watt energy meter μπορεί να το μετρήσει κάποιος.. 
Έχω μετρήσει voip router πάντως που έλεγαν 1Α και σε χρήση με usb & τις 2phone τράβαγε λίγο παραπάνω, αλλά και το αντίθετο voip router σε light χρήση να τραβάει κάτω από 0.5Α. 
Το lamtech τώρα που είδα στα sites γράφει 15watt που στα 12v είναι 1.25Α, αλλά παρακάτω γράφει Voltage and current output 2.0A – 1.0A / 12V. Μπορεί στα 12V να δίνει 1Α στα 9V κάτι ενδιάμεσο και στα 5v/2A.. Αλλά μάλλον για 1Α το κόβω το λευκό..
Η απλά είναι και τα 2 είτε 1Α είτε 2Α και είναι θέμα marketing.. Αυτό μόνο αν ανοιχτούν ίσως φαίνεται.. Νομίζω υπάρχουν φωτό στο ίντερνετ, αλλά σιγά μη μπορείς να διακρίνεις πολλά.. 
Το βρήκα.. https://www.insomnia.gr/forums/topic...-για-modem/
Το τι τραβάει το ρουτερ μπορεί να φανεί που λέει ο λόγος.. Για τις αντοχές των mini ups είναι άλλη ιστορία.. 
https://lamtech.gr/en/product/lamtec...-12v-output-2/
Υπάρχει και άλλο βέβαια.. 
https://lamtech.gr/product/lamtech-m...9v-12v-output/
https://lamtech.gr/product/lamtech-m...utput/#reviews



> lamtech
> 09/23/2020
> Η διαφορά τους είναι στη μέγιστη ισχύ εξόδου με 15W (12V*1A) και 30W (12V*2A) αντίστοιχα.
> Ναι και τα δυο είναι με την ίδια χωρητικότητα μπαταρίας 8800 mAh

----------


## newbye

> αναβει το 12v πρασινο χρωμα οποτε 12volt δινει. Το ιδιο εδινε και στο speedport plus εγω δεν πειραξα κατι οταν αλλαξα στο speedbooster .


To lamtech στα 12V δίνει 1A. Ενώ το booster χρειάζεται 2A δηλαδή 24W, οπότε λογικό είναι να μη του φτάνει...

----------


## GregoirX23

> To lamtech στα 12V δίνει 1A. Ενώ το booster χρειάζεται 2A δηλαδή 24W, οπότε λογικό είναι να μη του φτάνει...


Όπως είπα η τιμή 2Α είναι η μέγιστη σε φουλ χρήση με όλα.. Μη το ξεχνάμε αυτό.. 
Από την άλλη πάλι όπως είπα και να παίζει το miniups αν δεν μπαίνουν οι προστασίες over current που υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να έχει, τότε απλά θα ζορίζεται και πιθανώς να τα "φτύσει" νωρίτερα..

----------


## newbye

> Όπως είπα η τιμή 2Α είναι η μέγιστη σε φουλ χρήση με όλα.. Μη το ξεχνάμε αυτό.. 
> Από την άλλη πάλι όπως είπα και να παίζει το miniups αν δεν μπαίνουν οι προστασίες over current που υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να έχει, τότε απλά θα ζορίζεται και πιθανώς να τα "φτύσει" νωρίτερα..


Υπολόγισε και την τηλεφωνία, είναι και οι συνδεμένες συσκευές τηλεφώνου που πρέπει να δουλέψουν. Θα το μετρήσω βέβαια να δω με μια ταυτόχρονη χρήση wifi ethernet voip, πόσα θα τραβήξει.

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω Power Rating γράφει 12V/2,5Α δηλαδή 30W. Με δύο συσκευές τηλεφώνου ασύρματες, ένα κινητό να κατεβάζει, και ένα ethernet (συνδυαστικά 15mbps max) , δεν ξεπέρασε τα 10W. Standby είναι στα 6,8W.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Υπολόγισε και την τηλεφωνία, είναι και οι συνδεμένες συσκευές τηλεφώνου που πρέπει να δουλέψουν. Θα το μετρήσω βέβαια να δω με μια ταυτόχρονη χρήση wifi ethernet voip, πόσα θα τραβήξει.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω Power Rating γράφει 12V/2,5Α δηλαδή 30W. Με δύο συσκευές τηλεφώνου ασύρματες, ένα κινητό να κατεβάζει, και ένα ethernet (συνδυαστικά 15mbps max) , δεν ξεπέρασε τα 10W. Standby είναι στα 6,8W.


Τα είπα εν ολίγοις επάνω όλα αυτά, αλλά καλά έκανες και το μέτρησες..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Πολύ μπέρδεμα βλέπω με την εσωτερική καλωδίωση... Πολύ.. Μάλλον εκεί πρέπει να είναι το θέμα σου τελικά.. 
> Και ούτε έχω καταλάβει πως πάει η καλωδίωση σου.. Μπέρδεμα..  
> Αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο βάλε και τα άλλα από το log, πάντως εδώ φαίνεται να πέφτει η dsl.. Και αυτά που λες για τα χαρακτηριστικά εσωτερική καλωδίωση δείχνουν.. 
> Δοκίμασε πάντως με το τροφοδοτικό του..  
> Ακόμα, άσε το ρουτερ μόνο του στη γραμμή και κάρφωσε στη phone του ρουτερ ένα ασύρματο να έχεις προσωρινά τηλέφωνο και δοκίμασε το λίγες μέρες έτσι.. 
> Φϊλτρα κλπ δεν χρειάζονται έτσι όπως λέω.. 
> Α.. Και ευαίσθητα στοιχεία λέμε ip's και τηλεφωνικό αριθμό.. Αυτά μου έρχονται τώρα.. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


απο τοτε που εβαλα το splitter και τις επιστροφες μειωθηκαν οι αποσυνδεσεις πηρα τον οτε και το επιβεβαιωσα απο 30 που ειχα πριν εχτες ειχα 11 , επισης οταν μιλαγα στο τηλεφωνο μπορει να επεφτε το snr και να μην ακουγα καλα αλλα μετα αυξανοτανε και ακουγα καλα . Το τελειο ειναι οτι δεν ριχνει το τηλεφωνο. 
το Downstream line attenuation (dB):37 ( παντα σταθερο στο 37!).
νεα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου 
Up
Connection status:
Showtime
Upstream line rate (kbit/s):
508
Downstream line rate (kbit/s):
7150
Maximum upstream rate (kbit/s):
1044
Maximum downstream rate (kbit/s):
8244
Upstream noise safety coefficient (dB):
15.6
Downstream noise safety coefficient (dB):
7.7
Line standard:
ADSL_2plus
Upstream line attenuation (dB):
20.1
Downstream line attenuation (dB):
37
Upstream output power (dBm):
9.3
Downstream output power (dBm):
18.4
DSL up time:
0 days 13 hours 12 minutes 51 seconds
Μου ειπανε απο το 13888 οτι ναι μεν ειναι λιγοτερες οι αποσυνδεσεις αλλα θα μπορουσε παλι να δηλωθει βλαβη διοτι και οι 11 ειναι πολλες και μου ειπε οτι σιγουρα να δω την καλωδιωση μου . 
Επισης το προβλημα μου με το σταθερο τηλεφωνο δεν υπαρχει πια δουλευει κανονικα!! :-) και δεν χρειαζεται να κανω επανεκκινηση!!. 
Το splitter τα εφτιαξε ολα ! :-) και το αναποδο φιλτρο σε ενα ασυρματο που το εβαλα κανονικα και τελος η διακλαδωση των τηλεφωνων  που μετακινηθηκε απο την θυρα phone του splitter στην θυρα line ! Για να δουμε στην πορεια πως θα παει , προς το παρον ειμαι ευχαριστημενος.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> απο τοτε που εβαλα το splitter και τις επιστροφες μειωθηκαν οι αποσυνδεσεις πηρα τον οτε και το επιβεβαιωσα απο 30 που ειχα πριν εχτες ειχα 11 , επισης οταν μιλαγα στο τηλεφωνο μπορει να επεφτε το snr και να μην ακουγα καλα αλλα μετα αυξανοτανε και ακουγα καλα . Το τελειο ειναι οτι δεν ριχνει το τηλεφωνο. 
> το Downstream line attenuation (dB):37 ( παντα σταθερο στο 37!).
> νεα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου 
> Up
> Connection status:
> Showtime
> Upstream line rate (kbit/s):
> 508
> Downstream line rate (kbit/s):
> ...


εχτες το απογευμα και μετα το βραδυ εβλεπα καθυστερησεις στην πλοηγηση 
2020-10-05 23:20:00	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-05 23:10:00	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-05 23:00:00	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-05 22:50:00	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-05 22:40:00	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-05 22:30:00	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-05 22:25:39	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-05 22:23:26	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-05 22:22:17	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-05 22:21:40	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-05 22:21:19	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-05 22:21:06	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-05 22:20:57	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-05 22:20:50	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-05 22:20:44	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-05 22:20:16	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-05 22:19:39	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-05 22:19:18	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-05 22:19:05	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-05 22:18:56	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-05 22:18:49	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-05 22:18:43	System	Error	LTE Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-05 21:41:20	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-05 21:36:46	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-05 19:02:39	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-05 19:02:37	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-05 18:50:31	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-05 18:27:43	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-05 17:53:58	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-05 17:01:32	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-05 17:01:29	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN. 

βλεπω οτι δεν εδινε σημα και το lte !! ενω εγω ειχα κανονικα σημα στο ρουτερ!!. Αλλα ποτε δεν αλλαξε η ενδειξη mode παραμεινε θαλασσι χρωμα δεν γυρισε σε 3g να γινει μπλε.


το port attack τι ειναι επιθεση στο ρουτερ; παμε καλα; .

----------


## griniaris

> το port attack τι ειναι επιθεση στο ρουτερ; παμε καλα; .


χαχαχα πρωτη φορα ακους για τετοιες επιθεσεις?  

Απο την αρχη του κορονοιου εχει βουλιαξει το ιντερνετ απο τετοιες επιθεσεις. 
Ο καθενας που ειναι κλεισμενος στο σπιτι του ....  στηνει και ενα μηχανημα για επιθεσεις. 

παντου και παντα θα υπαρχουν τετοιες επιθεσεις.  μηχανηματα ειναι στο AUTO που ψαχνουν ΙΡ και ports για να μπουνε. 

Αν εχεις router παροχου. ...  ανοιχτο το firewall , μεγαλη προσοχη στο port forward ( αν εχεις) και ολα καλα. 

Παντως το οτι δεν τα εβλεπες παλιοτερα ή οτι δεν ειχε δυνατοτητα να στα δειξει το ρουτερ ... δεν σημαινει οτι δεν ειχες.

----------


## macro

Που ναξερε ο φιλος τι πολεμος γινεται εκει εξω.........

Κλειστε το upnp οσοι το εχετε ανοιχτο.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> χαχαχα πρωτη φορα ακους για τετοιες επιθεσεις?  
> 
> Απο την αρχη του κορονοιου εχει βουλιαξει το ιντερνετ απο τετοιες επιθεσεις. 
> Ο καθενας που ειναι κλεισμενος στο σπιτι του ....  στηνει και ενα μηχανημα για επιθεσεις. 
> 
> παντου και παντα θα υπαρχουν τετοιες επιθεσεις.  μηχανηματα ειναι στο AUTO που ψαχνουν ΙΡ και ports για να μπουνε. 
> 
> Αν εχεις router παροχου. ...  ανοιχτο το firewall , μεγαλη προσοχη στο port forward ( αν εχεις) και ολα καλα. 
> 
> Παντως το οτι δεν τα εβλεπες παλιοτερα ή οτι δεν ειχε δυνατοτητα να στα δειξει το ρουτερ ... δεν σημαινει οτι δεν ειχες.


ναι πρωτη φορα το ακουω  και εγω πρωτη φορα το βλεπω. Οσο για port forward δεν εχω κανει κατι τετοιο. Οσο για το firewall του ρουτερ δεν θυμαμαι καν που ειναι στο 192.168.1.1.

----------


## GregoirX23

Τα καλά του bonding server αγαπητέ.. 
Το θέμα είναι γιατί άλλαξε χρώμα το led.. Στο auto το έχεις; 
Όσο για το attack μπορεί να μην είναι αληθινό attack, καμιά φορά όταν χρησιμοποιούμε κάποια υπηρεσία πολύ από τα πολλά πακέτα που πηγαινοέρχονται (αν το λέω καλά) τα ρουτερ μπερδεύονται..

- - - Updated - - -




> Που ναξερε ο φιλος τι πολεμος γινεται εκει εξω.........
> 
> Κλειστε το upnp οσοι το εχετε ανοιχτο.


Εγώ κλείνω και το wps όπου μπορώ.. Όπου το επιτρέπει το ρουτερ δλδ.. Γιατί, π.χ, στο entry βλέπε, δεν..

----------


## DoSMaN

> ναι πρωτη φορα το ακουω  και εγω πρωτη φορα το βλεπω. Οσο για port forward δεν εχω κανει κατι τετοιο. Οσο για το firewall του ρουτερ δεν θυμαμαι καν που ειναι στο 192.168.1.1.


Δες τη φωτογραφία

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Δες τη φωτογραφία


μπηκα και εγω και το βρηκα στο ρουτερ και ειναι στο low
 

και οταν παω να το αλλαξω στο high
βγαζει το μυνημα που σου βγαζει και εσενα 
Monitor and protect all Internet activity. This level is suitable for users who have stringent requirements on Internet security, and only browse web pages or download files using FTP. If you find you are unable to use many legitimate network applications under this level, try lowering the security level. 
Δηλαδη δεν θα μπορει να μου εμφανισει σελιδες; διοτι στο στο speedport entry 2i και στο plus απο οσο θυμαμαι ητανε προεπιλεγμενο στο high.
Αρα μπορει το firewall να μην μου δημιουργει προβλημα σε σελιδες οπως αναφερει; . 

- - - Updated - - -




> Τα καλά του bonding server αγαπητέ.. 
> Το θέμα είναι γιατί άλλαξε χρώμα το led.. Στο auto το έχεις; 
> Όσο για το attack μπορεί να μην είναι αληθινό attack, καμιά φορά όταν χρησιμοποιούμε κάποια υπηρεσία πολύ από τα πολλά πακέτα που πηγαινοέρχονται (αν το λέω καλά) τα ρουτερ μπερδεύονται..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Εγώ κλείνω και το wps όπου μπορώ.. Όπου το επιτρέπει το ρουτερ δλδ.. Γιατί, π.χ, στο entry βλέπε, δεν..


στο auto το εχω το σημα και δεν αλλαξε το σημα παρεμεινε 4g και ητανε μπλε ανοιχτο δεν γυρισε σε 3g να γινει μπλε αυτο λεω και μου κανει εντυπωση αλλα δεν επεσε τιποτα στο σημα. Οσο καθομουνα διπλα δεν παρατηρησα καμια διαφορα στο σημα και τιποτα διαφορετικο εκτος των αποσυνδεσεων  στο dsl που καποιες στιγμες αναβοσβηνε κλασικα φαινομενα αυτο το ξερω. 
Αρα το bonding κοιμοτανε ορθιο και δεν εδινε σημα κινητης ωραια ... και δεν μου εκοψε να μπω να το αλλαξω σε μονο 3g αλλα δεν μπορω να μπαινω συνεχεια στο log να βλεπω τι γινεται.

----------


## GregoirX23

Και να το γυρίζεις ανάμεσα σε 3g/4g δεν θα κάνει καμιά διαφορά, ο bonding θα ανέβει όταν θέλει.. 
Το firewall βάλε το όπως ο dosman επάνω, και εγώ έτσι τα βάζω, και αν δεις ότι δεν σου παίζει κάτι, το χαμηλώνεις.. 
Αν και λογικά δεν θα έχεις θέμα..  :Wink:

----------


## johnmegarythmos

Σημερα παλι ειχα αποσυνδεσεις στο dsl και ενω επρεπε να μην πεταξει εξω και να συνδεθει το δικτυο κινητης δεν το εκανε αμεσα και χρειαζοτανε να κανω ανανεωση. 
Μου σπασανε τα νευρα εβγαλα splitter , διοτι τα ιδια εκανε και εχτες! , και εβαλα ενα ασυρματο τηλεφωνο στην phone  2 και κατευθειαν το καλωδιο του τηλεφωνου στο dsl . 
Στην αρχη που ειχα αποσυνδεσεις δεν κοβοτανε ετσι η αποκριση της σελιδας στο φορτωμα ναι μεν ειχε μια καθηστερηση αλλα τωρα δεν φανηκε το ιδιο. 
Στο facebook που ημουνα η συνομιλια ειχε κολλησει και εγραφε πανω συνδεση και δεν προχωρουσε η εμφανιση της σελιδας. Εκεινη την στιμη που εκανε αποσυνδεση και τελικα μετα απο λιγο εμφανισε την συνομιλια αλλα στην αρχικη σελιδα ξανα εκανα ανανεωση. Ειχα βαλει επισης το firewall στο high με επιλογη τα κουτακια απο κατω και δεν φορτωνε το speedtest μολις το γυρισα σε low δουλευε κανονικα . 
Δεν εχω δοκιμασει να βγαλω εντελως το lamtech να δω αμα εχει ξανα αποσυνδεσεις μηπως φταιει η μπαταρια. 
Αλλα εχτες εκει που εβγαλα ολα τα τηλεφωνα και τα εβαλα ολα μαζι με splitter σε ενα δωματιο βλεπω οτι επεσε και ο θορυβος και το max download ειχε αυξηθει , λεω μια χαρα , μαλλον φταιει η καλωδιωση του ταδε δωματιου , για αυτο και αποσυνδεσα απο εκει το ασυρματο.  . Μετα σημερα το απογευμα - βραδυ ξεκινησαν οι αποσυνδεσεις . 


Εχτες εβγαλα ολα τα κλιπς απο πισω και πηρα το ρουτερ με την μπαταρια και το εβαλα στο δωματιο της μαμας μου και ειχε 3 μπαρες signal και κανω speedtest και μου εβγαλε 48mbs!! Σκετο το ρουτερ χωρις το dsl μονο με το δικτυο κινητης. 
Τελος παντων μετα το πηγα στο υπογειο και εκει που ξερω οτι δεν εχει σημα 3g το γυρισα σε 3g να το δω πως εμφανιζεται το χωρις σημα , και εσβησε τελειως το mode και καμια παυλα στο signal , μπαινοντας στο mobile status εγραφε limited service.

----------


## GregoirX23

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό που έκανες τώρα σου είχαμε πει να κάνεις.. 
Το ρουτερ μόνο του και 1 τηλέφωνο ασύρματο πάνω.. 
Πάντως σε όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις μου μυρίζει θέμα με την εσωτερική καλωδίωση.. 
Βέβαια δοκίμασε και χωρίς το mini ups.. 
Η καλύτερη δοκιμή πάντως θα ήταν στο boxaki του οτε.. Για να δεις αν φταις εσύ η το ζεύγος.. 
Εδώ αν δεν γνωρίζεις θες ηλεκτρολόγο.. 
Δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχεις δοκιμάσει.. 
Όχι τπτ άλλο, για να μη παιδεύεσαι άδικα.. Από κάπου πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις, και το boxaki είναι το σημείο 0.. 
Μετά αν η εσωτερική σου έχει θέμα, ένα καλώδιο pet κατευθείαν μέχρι το ρουτερ μόνο για τη dsl, και χώρια καλώδιο να φεύγει από τη/τις phone, μόνο για τα τηλέφωνα χωρίς να περνάει το σήμα της dsl μέσα.. Έτσι δεν θα θες φίλτρα/splitter κλπ κλπ.. 
Είναι ζόρικο το θέμα αλλά τι να κάνεις; 
Η αν θες να το παίξεις εκ του ασφαλούς πάρε τους να σου βάλουν ένα noise margin 11+ ώστε να μη πέφτει.. Θα χάσει βέβαια η dsl αλλά αν το καλωδιακό πρόβλημα δεν είναι μεγάλο θα σταθεροποιηθεί κάπως.. Λογικά.. Έτσι κ αλλιώς έχεις το booster.. 
Α.. Και σε interleaved πάντα εννοείται έτσι όπως είναι τώρα.. 
Καλή επιτυχία..  :Wink:

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό που έκανες τώρα σου είχαμε πει να κάνεις.. 
> Το ρουτερ μόνο του και 1 τηλέφωνο ασύρματο πάνω.. 
> Πάντως σε όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις μου μυρίζει θέμα με την εσωτερική καλωδίωση.. 
> Βέβαια δοκίμασε και χωρίς το mini ups.. 
> Η καλύτερη δοκιμή πάντως θα ήταν στο boxaki του οτε.. Για να δεις αν φταις εσύ η το ζεύγος.. 
> Εδώ αν δεν γνωρίζεις θες ηλεκτρολόγο.. 
> Δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχεις δοκιμάσει.. 
> Όχι τπτ άλλο, για να μη παιδεύεσαι άδικα.. Από κάπου πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις, και το boxaki είναι το σημείο 0.. 
> Μετά αν η εσωτερική σου έχει θέμα, ένα καλώδιο pet κατευθείαν μέχρι το ρουτερ μόνο για τη dsl, και χώρια καλώδιο να φεύγει από τη/τις phone, μόνο για τα τηλέφωνα χωρίς να περνάει το σήμα της dsl μέσα.. Έτσι δεν θα θες φίλτρα/splitter κλπ κλπ.. 
> ...


τώρα μόλις άνοιξα τον υπολογιστή και μπηκα στο ρουτερ στο logs 
2020-10-09 05:34:37	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-09 05:18:04	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-09 05:18:02	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-09 05:17:58	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-09 05:17:49	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-09 05:17:42	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-09 05:16:43	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-09 05:14:10	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-09 05:11:36	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-09 05:08:37	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-09 05:08:35	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-09 04:34:31	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-09 04:33:31	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-09 04:24:38	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-09 04:22:45	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-09 04:22:36	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-09 04:22:29	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.

ελεος!! τοσες πολλες; :-( 
ο συνχρονισμος τωρα 
Up
Connection status:
Showtime
Upstream line rate (kbit/s):
505
Downstream line rate (kbit/s):
5952
Maximum upstream rate (kbit/s):
1085
Maximum downstream rate (kbit/s):
10764
Upstream noise safety coefficient (dB):
15.2
Downstream noise safety coefficient (dB):
17.9
Line standard:
ADSL_2plus
Upstream line attenuation (dB):
19.5
Downstream line attenuation (dB):
36
Upstream output power (dBm):
6.2
Downstream output power (dBm):
18.3
DSL up time:
0 days 3 hours 40 minutes 43 secondsRestart DSL 
παντως εχτες το βραδυ το Downstream noise safety coefficient (dB): ειχε φτασει στα 20,5  , πηρα στο 13788 και τους το ειπα και μου κανανε καθαρισμο στην γραμμη και επεσε στα εξης :

 

τωρα θελω να βαλω το ρουτερ εκει που σταματαει το pet καλωδιο και να δω μετρησεις αλλα να το αφησω εκει να δω πως θα παει ολη την ημερα διοτι τετοια μεγαλα νουμερα στο noice δεν ειχα ποτε με ολα τα τηλεφωνα με splitter και φιλτρα σε καθε τηλεφωνο!! . 
Επισης λεω εγω , υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταιει το μοναδικο ασυρματο τηλεφωνο που εχω πανω στο ρουτερ ; λες να δημιουργει προβληματα το panashonic  kx-tg6811jt https://www.skroutz.gr/s/3378129/Pan...rom=best_picks , α μην ξεχασω στην phone 2 εχω βαλει φιλτρο και μετα το τηλεφωνο . Πρεπει να αφαιρεσω το φιλτρο; .

πηγα να παρω τηλεφωνο και ενω εδινε σημα του τουτ εδειχνε παλι κατειλλημενο οπου και αν καλουσα , τελικα εκανε επανεκκιηση μονο του και μετα δουλευε το τηλεφωνο μετα μου ειπανε να βγαλω το φιλτρο απο την θυρα και να το βαλω το τηλεφωνο χωρις φιλτρα και παλι μιλουσα στο τηλεφωνο και επεφτε η γραμμη. Τα νευρα μου εχουνε σπασει. Τελικα εβγαλα τελειως το lamtech mini ups και εβαλα το μετασχηματιστη του. Παλι τα ιδια χαλια ολο αποσυνδεσεις . Μου εχουνε σπασει τα νευρα παω να το βαλω εξω στο καλωδιο pet δεν παει αλλο....
Επισης ειχα βγαλει εντελως τις τηλεφωνικες συσκευες και παλι εκανε αποσυνδεσεις.. τρελα σκετη...

----------


## seatakias

Καλημέρα σας.

Μιας και δεν σηκώνει η γραμμή vdsl στο σπίτι που μετακόμισα σκέφτομαι να βάλω το booster. 
Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση εάν καποιος το έχει δοκιμάσει. 
Εαν χρησιμοποιήσω και τα δύο Modem , δλδ το speedport για το κλείδωμα της γραμμής adsl - τηλεφωνία και το δεύτερο που θα μου στείλουν για το 4g. 
Ετσι και τα βάλω σε ένα Mikrotik για να κάνω load balancing bonding θα παίξει?

----------


## macro

Ετσι τα εχω στη δουλεια πανω σε ενα ΜΤ. Μια χαρα παιζουν.

----------


## seatakias

> Ετσι τα εχω στη δουλεια πανω σε ενα ΜΤ. Μια χαρα παιζουν.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου.

----------


## GregoirX23

> τώρα μόλις άνοιξα τον υπολογιστή και μπηκα στο ρουτερ στο logs 
> 2020-10-09 05:34:37	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
> 2020-10-09 05:18:04	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
> 2020-10-09 05:18:02	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
> 2020-10-09 05:17:58	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
> 2020-10-09 05:17:49	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
> 2020-10-09 05:17:42	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
> 2020-10-09 05:16:43	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
> 2020-10-09 05:14:10	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
> ...


Αυτά ίσως δεν είναι αποσυνδέσεις..  :Thinking: 
Μάλλον τα κουλά του bonding server.. Η μπορεί και να είναι.. Δεν θυμάμαι πως εμφανίζει την αποσύνδεση το ΗΑ.. 
Γιατί βλέπω ότι λέει για tunnel.. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ότι είπαμε πριν.. Κοίταξε την *εσωτερική*.. 
Μη λέμε συνέχεια τα ίδια.. 
Όσο μικραίνει ο θόρυβος είναι κακό.. 
Εσένα προφανώς έδειξε αυτά τα μεγάλα νούμερα επειδή είχε κλειδώσει σε μικρή ταχύτητα αρχικά, μετά όταν υπήρξε καλυτέρευση στις  συνθήκες ανέβηκε το noise margin.. Αυτό σου λέει ότι αν έκανες επανεκκίνηση θα κλείδωνε παραπάνω και το margin θα ερχόταν στα κανονικά του.. Μέχρι να αρχίσουν ξανά τα ίδια.. 
Αν έχεις μόνο ένα τηλέφωνο στη phone του ρουτερ, κατευθείαν χωρίς να παρεμβάλλεται εσωτερική καλωδίωση, τότε είπαμε ότι δεν χρειάζεται φίλτρο.. 
Δεν νομίζω να φταίει το τηλέφωνο/συσκευή btw..  
Για το mini ups είπαμε ότι μάλλον δεν θα είναι εκεί το θέμα σου.. Απλά να το δοκίμαζες..   
Όλα αυτά μάλλον στα κάνει λόγω της dsl που κάνει τα δικά της.. 
Και πηγαίνουμε ξανά στο.. *Εσωτερική καλωδίωση*.. 
Αν δεν λυθεί το θέμα με τις αποσυνδέσεις, δεν μπορούμε να ασχοληθούμε με το voip.. 
Ένα ένα..

- - - Updated - - -

Εσείς οι υπόλοιποι που διαβάζετε, για θυμίστε μου ρε παιδιά, το voip μέσω 4g δεν βγάζει προβλήματα; Θυμάμαι καλά;

----------


## johnmegarythmos

https://www.uninet.gr/index.php?opti...MiOiJzbGtlIn1dhttps://www.uninet.gr/index.php?opti...MiOiJzbGtlIn1d


> Αυτά ίσως δεν είναι αποσυνδέσεις.. 
> Μάλλον τα κουλά του bonding server.. Η μπορεί και να είναι.. Δεν θυμάμαι πως εμφανίζει την αποσύνδεση το ΗΑ.. 
> Γιατί βλέπω ότι λέει για tunnel.. 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ότι είπαμε πριν.. Κοίταξε την *εσωτερική*.. 
> Μη λέμε συνέχεια τα ίδια.. 
> Όσο μικραίνει ο θόρυβος είναι κακό.. 
> Εσένα προφανώς έδειξε αυτά τα μεγάλα νούμερα επειδή είχε κλειδώσει σε μικρή ταχύτητα αρχικά, μετά όταν υπήρξε καλυτέρευση στις  συνθήκες ανέβηκε το noise margin.. Αυτό σου λέει ότι αν έκανες επανεκκίνηση θα κλείδωνε παραπάνω και το margin θα ερχόταν στα κανονικά του.. Μέχρι να αρχίσουν ξανά τα ίδια.. 
> Αν έχεις μόνο ένα τηλέφωνο στη phone του ρουτερ, κατευθείαν χωρίς να παρεμβάλλεται εσωτερική καλωδίωση, τότε είπαμε ότι δεν χρειάζεται φίλτρο.. 
> Δεν νομίζω να φταίει το τηλέφωνο/συσκευή btw..  
> ...


Γιατι εχουμε voip μεσω 4g να δουλευει στην σταθερη; οχι βεβαια!! μακαρι να γινοτανε και αυτο και δεν θα με ενοιαζαν οι αποσυνδεσεις στην dsl αρκει να μην κοβοτανε η γραμμη κατα την διαρκεια της κλησης . 
Ενταξει εβγαλα το φιλτρο. Τωρα δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο απο την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση αλλα το καλωδιο του dsl και μεχρι εξω στο τοιχο .
Εχω παρει και scotchlok να βαλω για μονωση στις ενωσεις , να σε ρωτησω το πιτσικαρισμα στην ρικλετα εξω στο τοιχο μου με τι εργαλειο θα μπορουσα να το κανω;  βρηκα στο ιντερνετ  αυτο  << Equip Συρματωτής Δικτύου Krone >> https://www.uninet.gr/index.php?opti...MiOiJzbGtlIn1d και ενα  Punch Down Tool  https://www.skroutz.gr/search?keyphrase=Punch+Down+Tool ή   να βαλω scotchlok στο κατανεμητη του οτε που ειναι στον τοιχο μου;  αλλα αμα το ανοιξει ο οτε και το δει δεν θα εχω θεματα ;.  

Επισης εχω βαλει το κανονικο μετασχηματιστη αλλα τιποτα τα ιδια χαλια. Επισης εβαλα ενα tiplink παλιο ρουτερ εκει ειχε πολυ λιγοτερες αποσυνδεσεις αλλα και παλι ειχα. Εγω λεω μακαρι να στρωσει αλλα παρατηρω οτι τωρα δεν εχει μουρλαθει στις αποσυνδεσεις οπως εκεινη την ωρα που μου ειχε σπασει τα νευρα!! , βεβαια δεν χρησιμοποιω τωρα το τηλεφωνο και στο ιντερνετ εχω ανοιξει email και ημερολογιο της google μονο .
Επισης εχω παρει μια εξωτερικη διπλα μπριζα να βαλω , στην μια θυρα τηλεφωνου το καλωδιο pet κατευθειαν εκει και συνδεση με την θυρα dsl του μοντεμ. Και τα υπολοιπα τηλεφωνα στην αλλη θυρα και μετα συνδεση στην phone 2 μαζι με ενα δικλαδωτη ταφ που τις κανει 2 υποδοχες και ενα τηλεφωνο θα βαλω στην πρωτη. Παντως στο ιντερνετ βλεπω οτι στην διπλη μπριζα το ενα καλωδιο παει στο dsl και μετα βαζει ενα διακλαδωτη ταφ και δινει στο phone 2 και σε ενα τηλεφωνο αλλα δεν βαζει κανενα φιλτρο σε κανενα τηλεφωνο αλλα ουτε και splitter, καινουργιο ειναι αυτο; . 
Δες εδω https://www.vodafone.gr/vdsl-router-...si-exoplismou/ επελεξε την διπλη μπριζα , αυτο αφορα μονο vdsl συνδεσεις ή μπορω και εγω να το κανω για adsl; .

----------


## newbye

Για δοκίμασε να κάνεις ένα Speedtest ενώ ταυτόχρονα μιλάς στο VoIP.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Για δοκίμασε να κάνεις ένα Speedtest ενώ ταυτόχρονα μιλάς στο VoIP.




και τα στατιστικα του ρουτερ ενω μιλουσα στο τηλεφωνο 
δες 


επισης στπ log βλεπω οτι τρωει error 404 το boonding :-( 

2020-10-09 22:47:52	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-09 21:11:33	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-09 21:11:30	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-09 21:08:13	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-09 21:05:21	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-09 21:00:44	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-09 21:00:08	System	Error	Bonding Session already exists <404>.
2020-10-09 21:00:07	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-09 20:59:46	System	Error	Bonding Session already exists <404>.
2020-10-09 20:59:46	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-09 20:59:33	System	Error	Bonding Session already exists <404>.
2020-10-09 20:59:33	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-09 20:59:24	System	Error	Bonding Session already exists <404>.
2020-10-09 20:59:24	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-09 20:59:17	System	Error	Bonding Session already exists <404>.
2020-10-09 20:59:17	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-09 20:59:11	System	Error	Bonding Session already exists <404>.
2020-10-09 20:58:08	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-09 20:58:01	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2020-10-09 20:56:08	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.

----------


## GregoirX23

Τα στατιστικά δεν δείχνουν κάτι ιδιαίτερο όταν μιλάς.. Μια από τα ίδια.. 
Αλλά ένα πράγμα δείχνει.. Το έχω πει ξανά.. Το χαμηλό up, ενώ φαίνεται ότι μπορείς να πας και πιο ψηλά, δείχνει.. Μάντεψε.. 
Κάτι κάπου στο χαλκό.. Και μάντεψε από που ξεκινάμε πρώτα;  :Wink:  
Επομένως, πρώτα λοιπόν συμμαζεύεις τα δικά σου.. Και μετά αν δεν φτιάξει "τρέχεις" το πάροχο μήπως είναι κάτι κάπου έξω.. Π.χ στο ζεύγος σου.. Η πιθανόν ακόμα και στη πόρτα (dslam).. 
Η τηλεφωνία αν την ξετικάρεις από τη σταθερή, παίζει και μέσω 4g, αν την επιλέξεις εκεί, το έχουν δοκιμάσει τα παιδιά κάπου πίσω, αλλά ήταν προβληματική νομίζω και χάνονταν κλήσεις.. 
Το εργαλείο που ψάχνεις είναι αυτό.. Αλλά με προσοχή στο box αν δεν ξέρεις τι κάνεις..

- - - Updated - - -

Τέτοιες ώρες ξεκουράζεται το bonding.. Γνωστή φάση για εμένα, από τότε που το είχα.. 
Παρατήρησε να δεις πότε θα ανέβει.. Κάτι μου λέει κατά το πρωί.. 7+..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Τα στατιστικά δεν δείχνουν κάτι ιδιαίτερο όταν μιλάς.. Μια από τα ίδια.. 
> Αλλά ένα πράγμα δείχνει.. Το έχω πει ξανά.. Το χαμηλό up, ενώ φαίνεται ότι μπορείς να πας και πιο ψηλά, δείχνει.. Μάντεψε.. 
> Κάτι κάπου στο χαλκό.. Και μάντεψε από που ξεκινάμε πρώτα;  
> Επομένως, πρώτα λοιπόν συμμαζεύεις τα δικά σου.. Και μετά αν δεν φτιάξει "τρέχεις" το πάροχο μήπως είναι κάτι κάπου έξω.. Π.χ στο ζεύγος σου.. Η πιθανόν ακόμα και στη πόρτα (dslam).. 
> Η τηλεφωνία αν την ξετικάρεις από τη σταθερή, παίζει και μέσω 4g, αν την επιλέξεις εκεί, το έχουν δοκιμάσει τα παιδιά κάπου πίσω, αλλά ήταν προβληματική νομίζω και χάνονταν κλήσεις.. 
> Το εργαλείο που ψάχνεις είναι αυτό.. Αλλά με προσοχή στο box αν δεν ξέρεις τι κάνεις..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


ουαου το εκανα !! κληση μεσω 4g ! ουτε στο κινητο δεν το εχω δει αυτο!! :-) αυτο που ηθελα να εχω back up σε περιπτωση που πεσει το dsl!!  
Απο οτι εκανα αναπαντητη φαινεται κανονικα ο αριθμος σταθερου τηλεφωνου και καλουσε κανονικα το 13888 τωρα δεν ξερω αμα θα μου ερθει καμια κεραμιδα στον λογαριασμο κινητης του booster για την κληση στο 13888 . 
Oσο για το upload μου εχουνε κλειδωσει την γραμμη στο 7down και μαλλον δεν παει πανω απο 508 στο up, αυτο εχω καταλαβει εγω!!.  
Σε ευχαριστω για το εργαλειο μην ανησυχεις στην ρικλετα στο τοιχο μου εχω μοναδικη γραμμη μονο εμενα οποτε δεν υπαρχε θεμα να επηρεασω καποιου αλλου ατομου την γραμμη. 
Οσον αφορα το bonding οπως ειδες και στο speedtest στα 25 mbs μια χαρα δουλευει αυτην την στιγμη  αλλιως θα εβλεπα κατω απο 7mbs .

Κατι αλλο αμα βγαλεις την καρτα σημ και βαλεις μια σημ vodafone πχ και βαλεις το σωστο apn και αφαιρεσεις το pin δεν θα δουλεψει σκετο το μοντεμ; χωρις το dsl ; . 
Γνωριζω οτι δεν δουλευει η καρτα σημ της κοσμοτε σε αλλη συσκευη ή κινητο τηλεφωνο εκτος του booster. Δεν εχω δοκιμασει βεβαια.

----------


## GregoirX23

Δεν έρχεται καμιά κεραμίδα, απλά αντί να βγαίνει μέσω της dsl βγαίνει μέσω της κινητής.. 
Ο ίδιος λογαριασμός voip είναι πάλι.. 
Κάπου είχε αναφερθεί ότι το ΗΑ παίζει και με άλλη sim με το σωστό apn.. 
Μόνο η κινητή δλδ, το bonding νομίζω πως όχι.. Αν και είχαν αναφερθεί κάτι περίεργα περί λειτουργίας του bonding σε γραμμή dsl μη κοτε..  
Αυτό που λες τώρα για τη σιμ του booster, δεν έχω ιδέα.. Για τα data δλδ.. Εγώ την είχα βάλει σε μια απλή συσκευή μόνο για να λάβω το sms με το κωδικό εγγραφής για το mycosmote τότε.. Δεν δοκίμασα τα data.. Υποθέτω ότι με το σωστό apn ίσως παίξει; Δεν ξέρω.. Αλλά για κάποιο λόγο υπάρχει και το homezone.. 
Αν πάντως θυμάμαι κάτι λάθος, ας με διορθώσουν τα παιδιά..

----------


## newbye

Οι κάρτες της cosmote θα δουλέψουν χωρίς bonding, με το σωστό APN και εφόσον απενεργοποιηθεί το Internet του DSL (γιατί είναι first priority όταν δεν υπάρχει bonding).

----------


## dimyok

Της voda το σήμα 4G θυμάμαι ήταν κρυμμένο locked τωρα το χει κάνει να δουλεύει κανείς ;

----------


## newbye

Αν πας στο Mobile Network -> Network Search -> δεν μπορείς να το επιλέξεις Manual;

----------


## kalitexnis_gr

παιδιά καλησπέρα.. εμένα με ενδιαφέρει να έχω το booster αποκλειστικά σαν φορητό σημείο πρόσβασης. Μία φίλη δουλεύει τη dsl Αθήνα και το booster Θεσσαλονίκη για τους γονείς της. Ισχύει σίγουρα κάτι τέτοιο ή να μην το ξεκινήσω καν;

----------


## newbye

> παιδιά καλησπέρα.. εμένα με ενδιαφέρει να έχω το booster αποκλειστικά σαν φορητό σημείο πρόσβασης. Μία φίλη δουλεύει τη dsl Αθήνα και το booster Θεσσαλονίκη για τους γονείς της. Ισχύει σίγουρα κάτι τέτοιο ή να μην το ξεκινήσω καν;


Όχι, δεν ισχύει σίγουρα (και επίσημα δεν ισχύει καθόλου), άλλοι που πήγαν να το δουλέψουν ως φορητό δεν δούλευε ή κλείδωνε πολύ χαμηλά στο 1mbps. Αν θες το ρισκάρεις.

----------


## kalitexnis_gr

> Όχι, δεν ισχύει σίγουρα (και επίσημα δεν ισχύει καθόλου), άλλοι που πήγαν να το δουλέψουν ως φορητό δεν δούλευε ή κλείδωνε πολύ χαμηλά στο 1mbps. Αν θες το ρισκάρεις.


ναι επίσημα το ξέρω ότι δεν ισχύει, το γράφει κ στο site.. Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Δεν έρχεται καμιά κεραμίδα, απλά αντί να βγαίνει μέσω της dsl βγαίνει μέσω της κινητής.. 
> Ο ίδιος λογαριασμός voip είναι πάλι.. 
> Κάπου είχε αναφερθεί ότι το ΗΑ παίζει και με άλλη sim με το σωστό apn.. 
> Μόνο η κινητή δλδ, το bonding νομίζω πως όχι.. Αν και είχαν αναφερθεί κάτι περίεργα περί λειτουργίας του bonding σε γραμμή dsl μη κοτε..  
> Αυτό που λες τώρα για τη σιμ του booster, δεν έχω ιδέα.. Για τα data δλδ.. Εγώ την είχα βάλει σε μια απλή συσκευή μόνο για να λάβω το sms με το κωδικό εγγραφής για το mycosmote τότε.. Δεν δοκίμασα τα data.. Υποθέτω ότι με το σωστό apn ίσως παίξει; Δεν ξέρω.. Αλλά για κάποιο λόγο υπάρχει και το homezone.. 
> Αν πάντως θυμάμαι κάτι λάθος, ας με διορθώσουν τα παιδιά..


Εγω εβγαλα την καρτα του σημ του ρουτερ την εβαλα στο κινητο και εμφανιζει παλια sms που ειχανε αποθηκευτει μεσα. Πατησα να μου ερθει το sms και τιποτα τζιφος!! 
Εβαλα την καρτα σημ σε κινητο 4g και εβαλα apn hybrid και ενω ενεργοποιηθηκε η ενδειξη 4g δεν φορτωνε καμια σελιδα. Κληση και sms δεν μπορουσα να στειλω πουθενα. 
Επισης βαζωντας ξανα την καρτα σημ στο booster το mode παρεμενε κοκκινο και αναβοσβηνε και αναγκαστηκα εκανα επανεκκινηση. Περιμενα να δουλεψει χωρις να χρειαστει να κανω επανεκκινηση στο ρουτερ. 
Το αλλο προβλημα που εχω ειναι το εξης , δεν μπορω να κανω προσθηκη στο my cosmote της συνδεσης επειδη δεν λαμβανω το sms και εκτος αυτου, μαθαινω οτι ο πρωτος λογαριασμος εχει ληξει και εχει μεταφερθει στον 2ο λογαριασμο και αμα δεν πληρωσω το ληξιπροθεσμο εως 18/10 μου κοβουνε το booster. Διοτι λεει ο λογαριασμος ερχετια μονο με sms και το email θα πρεπει να το δηλωσω στο my cosmote που δεν μπορω να το κανω.  Δεν πανε καθολου καλα τους ειπα δεν εχω λαβει κανενα λογαριασμο και μου στειλατε τον λογαριασμο με sms στο κινητο του booster και δεν υπαρχει πουθενα ουτε με email και τους τοκους υπερημεριας θα πρεπει εσεις να τους πληρωσετε και οχι εγω!. Μου στειλανε με email ενα εντυπο επανεκδοσης λογαριασμων και μου ειπανε να ζητησω τον 6/9 και τον 6/10 λογαριασμο να μου στειλουνε αλλα θα κανουνε 15 ημερες!! ελεος!!. 
Παντως με προτρεπουνε να πληρωσω τα ληξιπροθεσμα διοτι αλλιως αμα μπει φραγη θα πληρωσω 5,04 ευρω για κοστος επανασυνδεσης.. δεν παμε καλα.. Αφου ειναι ζωα γιατι δεν βαζουνε τον 1ο λογαριασμο να ερχεται με ταχυδρομειο να τελειωνουμε; τι να πω.. 
Ζητησα να με καλεσουνε για να μου κανουνε την συνδεση στο my cosmote για να φαινεται και αυτην η συνδεση του booster και του σταθερου αλλα και παλι δεν θα μπορεσω να δω τον λογαριασμο αλλα μονο τους επομενους.

----------


## GregoirX23

Την ώρα που κάνεις εγγραφή η προσθήκη στο πλέον cosmote id, σου έρχεται ένας κωδικός, αν βάλεις τη σιμ σε ένα κινητό θα το λάβεις το μνμ, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση.. 
Όσο για τους λογαριασμούς, αν έχεις επιλέξει ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό έρχονται εκεί.. Απλά.. 
Το γιατί δεν μπορείς να δηλώσεις το mail δεν το γνωρίζω.. 
Η πάρε τους και βρες άκρη, αν βρεις η γύρνα το πάλι σε έγγραφο λογαριασμό, δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω.. 
Υποθέτω ότι όλοι οι λογαριασμοί φαίνονται online στο ιστορικό.. Αν όχι και φαίνονται μόνο από την εγγραφή και μετά, τότε πήγαινε σε κατάστημα, η ζήτα τους μέσω της φόρμας επικοινωνίας.. Αλλά η οφειλή δυστυχώς θα τρέχει.. Αν τώρα το κόψουν μόνο και μόνο για το μικρό ποσό που περιέχει ο λογαριασμός του booster.. Πάλι, τι να πω..

----------


## newbye

Θυμάμαι είχα κάνει προσθήκη σύνδεσης του booster στο cosmote id με τον αριθμό της SIM και το ΑΦΜ. Ούτε κωδικούς ούτε τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Θυμάμαι είχα κάνει προσθήκη σύνδεσης του booster στο cosmote id με τον αριθμό της SIM και το ΑΦΜ. Ούτε κωδικούς ούτε τίποτα άλλο.


αυτο ειναι παλιο τωρα ειναι υποχρεωτικη η ληψη του sms.




> Την ώρα που κάνεις εγγραφή η προσθήκη στο πλέον cosmote id, σου έρχεται ένας κωδικός, αν βάλεις τη σιμ σε ένα κινητό θα το λάβεις το μνμ, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση.. 
> Όσο για τους λογαριασμούς, αν έχεις επιλέξει ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό έρχονται εκεί.. Απλά.. 
> Το γιατί δεν μπορείς να δηλώσεις το mail δεν το γνωρίζω.. 
> Η πάρε τους και βρες άκρη, αν βρεις η γύρνα το πάλι σε έγγραφο λογαριασμό, δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω.. 
> Υποθέτω ότι όλοι οι λογαριασμοί φαίνονται online στο ιστορικό.. Αν όχι και φαίνονται μόνο από την εγγραφή και μετά, τότε πήγαινε σε κατάστημα, η ζήτα τους μέσω της φόρμας επικοινωνίας.. Αλλά η οφειλή δυστυχώς θα τρέχει.. Αν τώρα το κόψουν μόνο και μόνο για το μικρό ποσό που περιέχει ο λογαριασμός του booster.. Πάλι, τι να πω..


το εκανα 2 φορες ειχα βαλει την σημ στο κινητο και μετα πατησα αποστολη sms μετα περιμενα στο χρονο που μετρουσε αντιστροφα και πατησα ξανα αποστολη και παλι τιποτα , μπορει σημερα να εχει προβλημα το my cosmote τι να πω; . Ερχονται μονο με sms λεει στο κινητο του booster και αυτο δεν αλλαζει συστημικα παντα πρεπει να στελνε sms στις συνδεσεις κοσμοτε κινητης αυτο μου ειπανε.

----------


## dimyok

Πες τους ότι συστημικα γ@@@  αν στέλνουν sms στο booster  :ROFL:  Μετέφερε τη sim σε τηλέφωνο ! Και βάλε μετά και τη φραγή μηνυμάτων υψηλής χρέωσης

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Πες τους ότι συστημικα γ@@@  αν στέλνουν sms στο booster  Μετέφερε τη sim σε τηλέφωνο ! Και βάλε μετά και τη φραγή μηνυμάτων υψηλής χρέωσης


την φραγη μυνηματων υψηλης χρεωσης μου το προτεινανανε να το βαλω και εγω απο το 13888 αλλα μετα επεσε το dsl και η γραμμη του τηλεφωνου οποτε δεν ξερω εαν το εβαλαν!! .

----------


## venejo

Η sim όσο αφορά τις κλήσεις είναι κλειδωμένη με το pin2. Το οποίο μπορείς να το ξεκλειδώσεις παίρνοντας από την εφαρμογή τους Puk.
Αν και δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει λόγος. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι μαζί με αυτό κλειδωμένα και τα sms.

----------


## dimyok

Αρχικά θυμάμαι να ειχε pin κενό ειχε συγκεκριμενο η 0000 ?  . Παιζει να έπεσε σε άσχετους να  έβαλαν 3 φορές λαθος  pin στις ρυθμίσεις του HA35  και να κλείδωσε ;

----------


## GregoirX23

Οι sim αυτές δεν έχουν pin.. Το γράφουν και πάνω τους αν θυμάμαι καλά (Sim No Pin).. 
Πιθανολογώ ότι απλά τις έχουν ξεκλειδώσει, δλδ είχαν pin και το απενεργοποίησαν.. 
Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι αν κάποιος προσπαθήσει από το μενού να κάνει κόλπα με το pin, πιθανώς θα κλειδώσει..  
Και άντε βρες puk μετά & αν υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για αυτό.. Αλλιώς αντικατάσταση sim.. Δεν ξέρω..

- - - Updated - - -




> Η sim όσο αφορά τις κλήσεις είναι κλειδωμένη με το pin2. Το οποίο μπορείς να το ξεκλειδώσεις παίρνοντας από την εφαρμογή τους Puk.
> Αν και δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει λόγος. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι μαζί με αυτό κλειδωμένα και τα sms.


Το pin2 αφορά άλλες λειτουργίες αν θυμάμαι καλά.. 
Π.χ κλείδωμα για κλήση σε συγκεκριμένους αριθμούς.. Fdn numbers νομίζω το λένε.. Πιθανώς και σε άλλα που δεν θυμάμαι τώρα.. 
Κοινώς δε νομίζω να μας αφορά εδώ το συγκεκριμένο..

- - - Updated - - -




> την φραγη μυνηματων υψηλης χρεωσης μου το προτεινανανε να το βαλω και εγω απο το 13888 αλλα μετα επεσε το dsl και η γραμμη του τηλεφωνου οποτε δεν ξερω εαν το εβαλαν!! .


Ρώτησε ξανά από το chat..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Δεν έρχεται καμιά κεραμίδα, απλά αντί να βγαίνει μέσω της dsl βγαίνει μέσω της κινητής.. 
> Ο ίδιος λογαριασμός voip είναι πάλι.. 
> Κάπου είχε αναφερθεί ότι το ΗΑ παίζει και με άλλη sim με το σωστό apn.. 
> Μόνο η κινητή δλδ, το bonding νομίζω πως όχι.. Αν και είχαν αναφερθεί κάτι περίεργα περί λειτουργίας του bonding σε γραμμή dsl μη κοτε..  
> Αυτό που λες τώρα για τη σιμ του booster, δεν έχω ιδέα.. Για τα data δλδ.. Εγώ την είχα βάλει σε μια απλή συσκευή μόνο για να λάβω το sms με το κωδικό εγγραφής για το mycosmote τότε.. Δεν δοκίμασα τα data.. Υποθέτω ότι με το σωστό apn ίσως παίξει; Δεν ξέρω.. Αλλά για κάποιο λόγο υπάρχει και το homezone.. 
> Αν πάντως θυμάμαι κάτι λάθος, ας με διορθώσουν τα παιδιά..


ναι ακριβως voip ειναι η κληση ειτε μεσω σταθερης συνδεσης ειτε μεσω κινητης και εγω νομιζα οτι θα εκανα κανονικη κληση απο το δικτυο κινητης για αυτο ελεγα για κεραμιδα δεν μου εκοψε οτι παλι κληση voip ειναι .

----------


## puntomania

μετά απο τοσο καιρό... ακόμα δεν βρήκε κανείς... τις λεπτομέρειες για το τουνελ που κάνει το ρούτερ...ώστε να βάλουμε την σιμ σε άλλο εξοπλισμό!

----------


## newbye

> μετά απο τοσο καιρό... ακόμα δεν βρήκε κανείς... τις λεπτομέρειες για το τουνελ που κάνει το ρούτερ...ώστε να βάλουμε την σιμ σε άλλο εξοπλισμό!


Γιατί, μήπως στην cote γνωρίζουν τι και πως;  :Laughing:

----------


## johnmegarythmos

σημερα και εχτες παρατηρω σταθεροτητα και ελαχιστες αποσυνδεσεις μετα απο 2 ημερες απο  τοτε που αντικατεστησα το mini ups με το κανονικο μετασχηματιστη του ρουτερ , και εβγαλα τελειως τα φιλτρα και εβαλα μονο ενα ασυρματο χωρις φιλτρο στην θυρα phone 2 .

2020-10-12 16:22:42	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-12 14:49:48	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-12 14:47:33	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-11 19:31:56	System	Error	Process [restful] run excepition: [restful][ERROR]:web restful proc for [/res/atp-icon.png?HA35V100R018C00SPC002B003a1234567890] result 4000d.
2020-10-11 17:22:03	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-11 17:22:00	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-11 17:20:22	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-11 17:19:24	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2020-10-11 13:22:38	System	Error	Process [restful] run excepition: [restful][ERROR]:web restful proc for [/res/atp-icon.png?HA35V100R018C00SPC002B003a1234567890] result 4000d.

Up
Connection status:
Showtime
Upstream line rate (kbit/s):
508
Downstream line rate (kbit/s):
7167
Maximum upstream rate (kbit/s):
1095
Maximum downstream rate (kbit/s):
11448
Upstream noise safety coefficient (dB):
14.9
Downstream noise safety coefficient (dB):
9.1
Line standard:
ADSL_2plus
Upstream line attenuation (dB):
19.3
Downstream line attenuation (dB):
36
Upstream output power (dBm):
6.3
Downstream output power (dBm):
18
DSL up time:
0 days 6 hours 28 minutes 1 secondRestart DSL 
ευχομαι να μεινει ετσι και στις βροχες και την κακοκαιρια που θα ξεκινησει αυτην την εβδομαδα.

----------


## striker10

παιδια καλημερα
δουλευω το μπουστερ ΧΩΡΙΣ dsl καλωδιο.
σημερα δεν λειτουργει το voip, οσα ρεσταρτ κ να εκανα μου παραμενει offline.

καμια ιδεα?

----------


## LEF13

καλησπέρα, επειδή το νήμα είναι τεράστιο υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός για Port forwarding; 
Ότι και αν δοκίμασα απο τις ρυθμίσεις του HA 35 δεν είχε επιτυχία. Απο το 13888 μου είπαν ότι δεν υποστηρίζεται...

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> παιδια καλημερα
> δουλευω το μπουστερ ΧΩΡΙΣ dsl καλωδιο.
> σημερα δεν λειτουργει το voip, οσα ρεσταρτ κ να εκανα μου παραμενει offline.
> 
> καμια ιδεα?



Για κλησεις voip μεσω δικτυου κινητης μηπως να ξανα δεις αμα εχει τικαριστει ή εχει αλλαξει πχ απο καμια αυτοματη αναβαθμιση και να εχει γυρισει σε voip μονο με δικτυο dsl .
μπες στο 192.168.1.1 κανε εισοδο και μετα επελεξε internet και στην καρτελα internet settings βρες την mobile και δες αμα το voice ειναι τικαρισμενο.  Αλλιως μετα πηγαινε στην internet_adsl και ξετικαρε το voice απο εκει πατησε save και μετα πηγαινε στο mobile και επελεξε το voice και μετα επελεξε save.

----------


## Theodore41

Χαιρετώ.
Προσπαθώ να ενεργοποιήσω μία έξυπνη πρίζα D-Link DSP-215,και δε δουλεύει το σύστημα.Στην υποστήριξη μου έιπαν ότι θα το κάνω εύκολα αν ενεργοποιήσω το UPNP.Κοιτάζοντας εδώ,βλέπω ότι αυτό κάνει...τζιζ και έτσι έκανα πίσω.
Ρωτάω τώρα το εξής.Αν το βάλω το UPNP,μετά ενεργοποιήσω την πρίζα,και μετά το ξαναβγάλω το UPNP,θα εξακολουθεί να δουλεύει η πρίζα;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Χαιρετώ.
> Προσπαθώ να ενεργοποιήσω μία έξυπνη πρίζα D-Link DSP-215,και δε δουλεύει το σύστημα.Στην υποστήριξη μου έιπαν ότι θα το κάνω εύκολα αν ενεργοποιήσω το UPNP.Κοιτάζοντας εδώ,βλέπω ότι αυτό κάνει...τζιζ και έτσι έκανα πίσω.
> Ρωτάω τώρα το εξής.Αν το βάλω το UPNP,μετά ενεργοποιήσω την πρίζα,και μετά το ξαναβγάλω το UPNP,θα εξακολουθεί να δουλεύει η πρίζα;


Το δοκιμάζεις και βλέπεις.. Μη φοβάσαι.. Και το firewall άστο ενεργό στα default του.. 
Εμένα πάντως οι "έξυπνες" πρίζες μου παίζουν οκ και με κλειστό το upnp και ας λένε τα τυχόν diagnostics τους ότι δεν βλέπουν τη συσκευή στο δίκτυο.. Λειτουργούν όλα κανονικά.. 
* Αναφέρομαι σε άλλα ρουτερ.. 
Παίζει να τις είχα και παλαιότερα που είχα το booster, αλλά ανάθεμα αν θυμάμαι που είχα το upnp τότε.. 
Να αναφέρω επίσης ότι το να συγχρονίσεις τέτοιες συσκευές είναι λίγο πονοκέφαλος ανάλογα την εταιρία.. Εγώ διάλεξα blitzwolf από ebay, δείχνει και κατανάλωση ρεύματος.. 
Αυτό που με παραξενεύει με αυτές τις iot συσκευές (espressif νομίζω) είναι το τι σόι fw μπορεί να φοράνε και τι μπορεί να κάνουν στο δίκτυο σου.. 
Έχω φίλο που είναι πολύ σκεπτικός στο να βάλει τέτοια πράγματα στο δίκτυο του.. 
Στη δική μου περίπτωση η πρίζα μου γεμίζει το log με καταχωρήσεις κάθε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα, όχι ότι είναι η μόνη από τις συσκευές  που το κάνει..  Υποθέτω ότι κάνει ping; Δεν ξέρω.. 
Αλλά αυτό πάντως σηκώνει μεγάλη κουβέντα..

----------


## dimyok

UPNP εχεις πετυχει κονσολα ας πουμε που πρεπει να ειναι On ;

----------


## Stefanos_89

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω 2 πράγματα την παρέα!!! 

1) το home booster λειτουργεί μακριά από το σπίτι ή είναι κλειδωμένο όπως γράφει το site της cosmote. 

2) όσοι είχατε adsl/vdsl πριν, σας ζήτησαν πίσω το απλό router που δίνει η cosmote ή όχι?? 

Το θέλω για το εξοχικό που μένουν οι γονείς μου ψιλό μόνιμα για αυτό ρωτάω!!!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω 2 πράγματα την παρέα!!! 
> 
> 1) το home booster λειτουργεί μακριά από το σπίτι ή είναι κλειδωμένο όπως γράφει το site της cosmote. 
> 
> 2) όσοι είχατε adsl/vdsl πριν, σας ζήτησαν πίσω το απλό router που δίνει η cosmote ή όχι?? 
> 
> Το θέλω για το εξοχικό που μένουν οι γονείς μου ψιλό μόνιμα για αυτό ρωτάω!!!


Αν και έχει συζητηθεί αρκετές φορές πίσω.. 
1) Τι σημασία έχει εφόσον δεν επιτρέπεται; Το homezone υπάρχει για κάποιο λόγο.. 
Και να παίξει, είναι μέχρι να σταματήσει.. Οι απόψεις πάντως είναι ανάμεικτες, σε άλλους παίζει σε άλλους όχι.. Έτσι νομίζω δλδ.. 
 Τώρα τελευταία τα παιδιά έλεγαν ότι αν δεν είναι η dsl πάνω κατά το boot, δεν δίνει η κινητή.. 
2) Το ρουτερ το παλιό και το τροφοδοτικό τα επιστρέφεις σε κατάστημα..

----------


## Stefanos_89

> Αν και έχει συζητηθεί αρκετές φορές πίσω.. 
> 1) Τι σημασία έχει εφόσον δεν επιτρέπεται; Το homezone υπάρχει για κάποιο λόγο.. 
> Και να παίξει, είναι μέχρι να σταματήσει.. Οι απόψεις πάντως είναι ανάμεικτες, σε άλλους παίζει σε άλλους όχι.. Έτσι νομίζω δλδ.. 
>  Τώρα τελευταία τα παιδιά έλεγαν ότι αν δεν είναι η dsl πάνω κατά το boot, δεν δίνει η κινητή.. 
> 2) Το ρουτερ το παλιό και το τροφοδοτικό τα επιστρέφεις σε κατάστημα..


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες ήταν πολλές οι σελίδες για να διαβάσω όλα αυτά!!!
Για το πρώτο που ρώτησα είχα την υποψία ότι γίνεται σε όλους και ήθελα την επιβεβαίωση!!

Αν έχει κάποιος εμπειρία στο πρώτο μου ερώτημα ας απαντήσει

----------


## dimyok

Σε οσα site και να ρωτας κανενας δε μπορει να σου πει 100 % θα παιζει αλλα εσυ τιποτα - ειναι και πολλες οι σελίδες σιγα μη διαβαζουμε τι γραφουν  :Razz:

----------


## johnmegarythmos

καλησπερα σας , πληρωσα τον σταθερο τηλεφωνο με καρτα online μεσα απο το my cosmote και μου εβγαλε το δωρο των 1gb για 7 ημερες στις ειδοποιησεις και επειδη εχω και το cosmote home booster πατησα να ενεργοποιηθει στο κινητο του booster και εγινε κανονικα . 
Θεωρω οτι χαζo να χανεται ενα δωρο που μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει στο σταθερο δικτυο του σπιτιου. Και καλο ειναι καποιος να πληρωνει τον λογαριασμο του απο εκει. Δεν ξερω βεβαια αμα πληρωσω το δικτυο κινητης του booster αμα παλι θα μου βγαλει δωρο ή οχι.

----------


## jkoukos

Σε κάθε σύνδεση (σταθερή ή κινητή), με πληρωμή μέσω της εφαρμογής ή του My Cosmote, σου βγάζει το δώρο και επιλέγεις σε ποια σύνδεση (σταθερή ή κινητή) θα δοθεί.
Το ίδιο αν φορτίσεις το υπόλοιπο της καρτοκινητής. Μάλιστα εδώ πρόσφατα το άλλαξε και σου δίνει για 30 μέρες  1,5GB (με 10€ και 12€) ή 1,8GB( με 15€) ή 2,5GB (με 20€ και 30€).

----------


## GregoirX23

> καλησπερα σας , πληρωσα τον σταθερο τηλεφωνο με καρτα online μεσα απο το my cosmote και μου εβγαλε το δωρο των 1gb για 7 ημερες στις ειδοποιησεις και επειδη εχω και το cosmote home booster πατησα να ενεργοποιηθει στο κινητο του booster και εγινε κανονικα . 
> Θεωρω οτι χαζo να χανεται ενα δωρο που μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει στο σταθερο δικτυο του σπιτιου. Και καλο ειναι καποιος να πληρωνει τον λογαριασμο του απο εκει. Δεν ξερω βεβαια αμα πληρωσω το δικτυο κινητης του booster αμα παλι θα μου βγαλει δωρο ή οχι. 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Κανονικά πρώτα πρέπει να τραβάει από αυτά που λήγουν πιο γρήγορα..

- - - Updated - - -




> Σε κάθε σύνδεση (σταθερή ή κινητή), με πληρωμή μέσω της εφαρμογής ή του My Cosmote, σου βγάζει το δώρο και επιλέγεις σε ποια σύνδεση (σταθερή ή κινητή) θα δοθεί.
> *Το ίδιο αν φορτίσεις το υπόλοιπο της καρτοκινητής. Μάλιστα εδώ πρόσφατα το άλλαξε και σου δίνει για 30 μέρες  1,5GB (με 10€ και 12€) ή 1,8GB( με 15€) ή 2,5GB (με 20€ και 30€).*




Off Topic



Από πότε ισχύει αυτό; 
Για ανανέωση σε καρτοκινητό δε λες; 
Έκανα προχτές ανανέωση 10ε μέσω cosmote id και μου έδωσε τα γνωστά: 600ΜΒ για 15 ημέρες, 450' προς όλους & 500ΜΒ νομίζω για μήνα είναι αυτά. Δεν είδα κάτι άλλο.. Υπάρχουν τπτ όροι;
Πάντως και τώρα που το είδα πάλι μόνο αυτά έχει..  
Μου έχει ξεφύγει κάτι;  :Thinking:

----------


## jkoukos

Off Topic


		Πριν από περίπου 2 βδομαδες έγινε η αλλαγή. Σίγουρα ίσχυε στις 22 Οκτώβρη που φόρτισα το καρτοκινητό της κόρης.
Εικόνες από app και My Cosmote.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Πριν από περίπου 2 βδομαδες έγινε η αλλαγή. Σίγουρα ίσχυε στις 22 Οκτώβρη που φόρτισα το καρτοκινητό της κόρης.
> Εικόνες από app και My Cosmote.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*




Off Topic



Περίεργο.. 
Κοσμοκάρτα πρέπει να έχει ε; 
Μήπως είναι στοχευμένες προσφορές; 
Όλες οι φωτό από το app είναι; Μήπως είναι μόνο μέσω του app.. 
Για να μπω να δω και στο app έτσι από περιέργεια δλδ.. 
Update: Μόνο σε frog μου τα έβγαλε αυτά που λες.. Σε κοσμοκάρτα και whatsup όχι..

----------


## jkoukos

Off Topic


		1η και 3η από το app. Η μεσαία (2η) από το My Cosmote με Firefox στον υπολογιστή.
Σε 4 *καρτοκινητά*, 3 Frog και ένα What's Up βγάζει τα ίδια. Σε άλλο *καρτοσυμβόλαιο*, βγάζει ότι σε σένα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		1η και 3η από το app. Η μεσαία (2η) από το My Cosmote με Firefox στον υπολογιστή.
> Σε 4 *καρτοκινητά*, 3 Frog και ένα What's Up βγάζει τα ίδια. Σε άλλο *καρτοσυμβόλαιο*, βγάζει ότι σε σένα.




Off Topic


		Άρα παίζει να είναι κάτι του στυλ στοχευμένο όπως είπα..

----------


## Broken.exe

Καλησπέρα σε ολους και συγνωμη αν εχει ηδη απαντηθει η ερωτηση μου! Υπαρχει καποιος σχετικος οδηγος η τροπος να ρυθμισω το bandwidth ετσι ωστε να δινει προτεραιοτητα στον υπολογιστη που ειναι συνδεδεμενος με ethernet ωστε να μην επηρεαζεται η ταχυτητα του internet ενω πχ παιζω παιχνιδια, απο αλλες συνδεδεμενες συσκευες που βλεπουν youtube, netflix κλπ; ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## fdlap

Ξέρει κανείς αν η κάρτα του booster λειτουργεί με το AVM FRITZ!Box 6890 LTE?

----------


## newbye

> Ξέρει κανείς αν η κάρτα του booster λειτουργεί με το AVM FRITZ!Box 6890 LTE?


Αποκλείεται... δια ροπάλου!  :Whistle:

----------


## RpMz

Είναι κλειδωμένη όπως η sim του 4g backup που δίνουν ? 

Θέλω να την χρησιμοποιήσω σε ένα mikrotik 4g router.

----------


## spooky.pe20

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα!
Βρίσκομαι σε μια περιοχή της Καστοριάς όπου για 24άρα γραμμή συγχρονίζω περίπου στα 3.0-3.5Mbps! 
Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να βάλω SpeedBooster. Στο site της Cosmote βλέπω ότι η τιμή είναι στα 6,8€/μήνα για 24 μήνες.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πετύχω κάποια καλύτερη τιμή σε συνδυασμό με το πακέτου μου DoublePlay 24 + TV Full Pack;
Παλιότερα είχα διαβάσει ότι υπήρχαν προβλήματα. Έχουν λυθεί; 
Ισχύει ότι με το καινούργιο app της CosmoteTV δεν γίνεται χρήση μόνο του adsl, αλλά και όλης της ταχύτητας του SpeedBooster;

----------


## puntomania

> Θέλω να την χρησιμοποιήσω σε ένα mikrotik 4g router.


πολλοί θα το θέλαμε αυτό... κλειδωμένη δεν ειναι...απλά παίρνει ιντερνετ μόνο για το τυνελ που κάνει στον bonding server για να στο πω απλα.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα!
> Βρίσκομαι σε μια περιοχή της Καστοριάς όπου για 24άρα γραμμή συγχρονίζω περίπου στα 3.0-3.5Mbps! 
> Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να βάλω SpeedBooster. Στο site της Cosmote βλέπω ότι η τιμή είναι στα 6,8€/μήνα για 24 μήνες.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πετύχω κάποια καλύτερη τιμή σε συνδυασμό με το πακέτου μου DoublePlay 24 + TV Full Pack;
> Παλιότερα είχα διαβάσει ότι υπήρχαν προβλήματα. Έχουν λυθεί; 
> Ισχύει ότι με το καινούργιο app της CosmoteTV δεν γίνεται χρήση μόνο του adsl, αλλά και όλης της ταχύτητας του SpeedBooster;


καλησπερα στην Καστορια που μενεις εχεις καλο σημα 4g cosmote ; 
αυξανει κατα παρα πολυ την ταχυτητα. Εγω με 7ρα γραμμη πιανω 4πλασια ταχυτητα και αλλες φορες παραπανω. Η ταχυτητα δεν ειναι ποτε σταθερη ομως . 
και εγω ειχα διαβασει οτι γινεται χρηση του cosmote tv μεσω απο το booster. 
Οσο για την γραμμη σου εχεις τσεκαρει μεσα στο ρουτερ μεχρι ποσο μπορει να φτασει ;  εχεις δει την καλωδιωση σου ; μηπως εχει προβληματα; .

----------


## spooky.pe20

> καλησπερα στην Καστορια που μενεις εχεις καλο σημα 4g cosmote ; 
> αυξανει κατα παρα πολυ την ταχυτητα. Εγω με 7ρα γραμμη πιανω 4πλασια ταχυτητα και αλλες φορες παραπανω. Η ταχυτητα δεν ειναι ποτε σταθερη ομως . 
> και εγω ειχα διαβασει οτι γινεται χρηση του cosmote tv μεσω απο το booster. 
> Οσο για την γραμμη σου εχεις τσεκαρει μεσα στο ρουτερ μεχρι ποσο μπορει να φτασει ;  εχεις δει την καλωδιωση σου ; μηπως εχει προβληματα; .


Cosmote 4G στην περιοχή μου έχω με 3-4 γραμμές σήματος, από 80Mbps μέχρι και 200Mbps κάποιες βραδινές ώρες. Άρα όσον αφορά την κάλυψη του 4G νομίζω ότι είμαι μια χαρά!

Στο router μου βλέπω αυτό...

*Actual Rate(Up/Down) 881/4294 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 854/4844 kbps*

Αλλά οι μετρήσεις συνήθως είναι κοντά στα 3.5Mbps!

Λογικά θα το δοκιμάσω. Θα το κάνω τηλεφωνικώς για να έχω και τις 14 ημέρες υπαναχώρησης!

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Cosmote 4G στην περιοχή μου έχω με 3-4 γραμμές σήματος, από 80Mbps μέχρι και 200Mbps κάποιες βραδινές ώρες. Άρα όσον αφορά την κάλυψη του 4G νομίζω ότι είμαι μια χαρά!
> 
> Στο router μου βλέπω αυτό...
> 
> *Actual Rate(Up/Down) 881/4294 kbps 
> Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 854/4844 kbps*
> 
> Αλλά οι μετρήσεις συνήθως είναι κοντά στα 3.5Mbps!
> 
> Λογικά θα το δοκιμάσω. Θα το κάνω τηλεφωνικώς για να έχω και τις 14 ημέρες υπαναχώρησης!


Προσεχε μην βαλεις ηλεκρονικο λογαριασμο , ζητα εντυπο!!!!  . Εμενα τυχαια εμαθα οτι εχει ληξει ο πρωτος λογαριασμος και μεταφερθηκε στον προηγουμενο , εγω ειχα ζητησει ηλεκτρονικο λογαριασμο και μου ειχανε βαλει να ερχεται με sms στο κινητο του booster , ουτε καν με email!! και μου ειπανε οτι επειδη ειναι κινητο τηλεφωνο το sms παει στο κινητο της συνδεσης . Αστα να πανε μετα καλεσα στο 13888 και τους ειπα οτι θελω στο my cosmote να βαλω και στο booster αλλα επειδη στελνει sms στο κινητο του booster και ενω εβαζα την καρτα σημ σε κινητο τηλεφωνο δεν ερχοτανε ποτε το sms , μου το εφτιαξαν μου εστειλαν και κατι μυνηματα ταυτοποιησης στο κινητο και ενα sms με λινκ που επρεπε να το πατησω και επιτελους συνδεθηκε . Τα βλεπω ολα απο εκει!!, προσοχη εκδιδεται χωριστος λογαριασμος του booster ( κινητης ) και ξεχωριστα του σταθερου.  Εκανα αιτηση για επανεκδοση των 2 τελευταιων λογαριασμων και ενω μου ειπανε οτι θα κανουνε 15 ημερες δεν μου τους εστειλαν ποτε!, αλλα οταν καταφεραν και μου περασαν στο my cosmote το booster μπορεσα να κατεβασω τους 2 προηγουμενους λογαριασμους!. 
Σωστα πρατεις που κανεις την αιτηση στο 13888 για την υπαναχωρηση. Οσο για την γραμμη σου μεχρι 4,8 πρεπει να πηγαινει , το snr ποσο ειναι; και to Downstream line attenuation (dB): τι νουμερα σου βγαζει ; απο την αποσταση σου απο το αστικο κεντρο ;. Απο οτι βλεπω το αστικο κεντρο στην Καστορια ειναι στην οδο Αγιου Αθανασιου 9 ειναι κοντα σου ;  . 
Σκεπτομαι μηπως εχεις προβλημα με την καλωδιωση για αυτο και ρωταω, εαν μπορουσες να πας στο κουτι εξω και να βαλεις το ρουτερ και να δεις τι Downstream line attenuation (dB) ποιανεις και να το συγκρινεις με ολες τις μπριζες στο σπιτι σου, ή εστω με την πρωτη μπριζα που μπαινει μεσα στο σπιτι σου. 
Εχεις προβληματα αποσυνδεσεων; ή οχι;.
Εγω αλλαξα καλωδιωση και ειδα διαφορα στην εξασθενηση Downstream line attenuation , και πηγα καλωδιο καλωδιο , ενω ειχα αλλαξει το καλωδιο εξω μεσα στο σπιτι υπαρχε καλωδιο που μου δημιουργουσε προβληματα ειχα 36 Downstream line attenuation με προβληματα απο συνδεσεων αλλα ειχα και τα φιλτρα . Και εβαζα το ρουτερ σε καθε καλωδιο μεχρι να βρω την βλαβη!.  Μολις βρηκα  Downstream line attenuation 34,5 που ειχα και στο καλωδιο που ερχοτανε στο σπιτι και μετα γινοτανε διακλαδωση στον τοιχο και μετα ενα αλλο καλωδιο του τοιχου συνδεοτανε και πηγαινε στο ρουτερ το πεταξα και εβαλα καινουργιο και ολα σταθερα πια καμια αποσυνδεση ! και ευτυχως κανενα φιλτρο.  
Τα 2 τηλεφωνα ειναι συνδεμενα πανω στην phone 2 με ταφ το ενα ασυρματο στο ιδιο χωρο και το αλλο ασυρματο σε αλλο χωρο με την υπαρχουσα καλωδιωση! αλλα η καλωδιωση στο αλλον χωρο εχει εξασθενιση αλλα δεν μου δημιουργει κανενα προβλημα στο τηλεφωνο αλλα ουτε στο ρουτερ αφου δεν υπαρχουνε επιστροφες πια. Να καταλαβεις συνδεσα την γραμμη του αλλου χωρου με την γραμμη του οτε και εβαλα το ρουτερ και ενω συνχρονισε ειχε απωλειες και πολυ χαμηλη ταχυτητα πηγα να μπω στο ιντερνετ και τελος! το ιντερνετ δεν ξανα συνχρονισε. Τελικα στο χωρο που ειναι το καινουργιο καλωδιο ξανα εβαλα το ρουτερ και τα 2 τηλεφωνα  πανω στην phone 2!.
 Εντωμεταξυ βρηκα καλωδια τηλεφωνου παλια που ειχα και τα δοκιμασα καθως και διακλαδωσεις τις παλαιας καλωδιωσης και αλλα και τα δοκιμασα στο ρουτερ για να δω εαν πιανω Downstream line attenuation 34,5 , οσα επιαναν παραπανω απο 34,5 τα πεταξα , μην σου πω οτι ακομα και διακλαδωσεις τηλεφωνου πεταξα και ηρεμησε το κεφαλι μου!!. Και βρηκα τροπο να ελενχω με αυτον τον τροπο αμα το καλωδιο του τηλεφωνου ειναι καλο ή θελει πεταμα !! Το booster αμα εχεις καλο σημα τοτε μια χαρα!! θα το ευχαριστηθεις και δεν θα εχεις προβληματα.

----------


## jimger

> πολλοί θα το θέλαμε αυτό... κλειδωμένη δεν ειναι...απλά παίρνει ιντερνετ μόνο για το τυνελ που κάνει στον bonding server για να στο πω απλα.


Θα μπορούσε πιστεύεις να αποσυνδέσεις τη sim από το router και να την βάλεις σε stick η σε κινητό με Hotspot? Και ας παίζει μόνο από μια κεραία με την ίδια εξωτερικη ip με το router...
Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς? 
Με ενδιαφέρει για χρήση σε πολυκατοικία απλά η sim  να είναι 2 ορόφους κάτω από το router...

----------


## puntomania

> Θα μπορούσε πιστεύεις να αποσυνδέσεις τη sim από το router και να την βάλεις σε stick η σε κινητό με Hotspot? Και ας παίζει μόνο από μια κεραία με την ίδια εξωτερικη ip με το router...
> Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς? 
> Με ενδιαφέρει για χρήση σε πολυκατοικία απλά η sim  να είναι 2 ορόφους κάτω από το router...


οχι δεν δουλεύει. βάλε το ρουτερ με την σιμ εκεί που θες. βάλε ενα 2ο ρουτερ για την dsl... και συνδύασε τις 2 γραμμές πχ με ενα μικροτικ η ενα tp link 470+

----------


## jimger

> οχι δεν δουλεύει. βάλε το ρουτερ με την σιμ εκεί που θες. βάλε ενα 2ο ρουτερ για την dsl... και συνδύασε τις 2 γραμμές πχ με ενα μικροτικ η ενα tp link 470+


Oh ok. Αλλά κάτσε μου λες ότι θέλει το router του οτε η sim, δηλαδή όχι stick η κινητό, αλλά μπορώ να έχω όντως 2 ανεξάρτητα σημεία πρόσβασης. Το κατάλαβα καλά? Αν βγάλω από την εξίσωση το tp link πχ θα δουλέψει? Δηλαδή το υβριδικό router του ΟΤΕ μόνο με τη sim πάνω και να συνδέσω ότι θέλω εκεί, και ένα ανεξάρτητο adsl router στην dsl σύνδεση όπως έχω τώρα. Το έπιασα σωστά ή πρέπει οπωσδήποτε η dsl και το υβριδικό του ΟΤΕ που θα έχει τη sim οπωσδήποτε να συνδεθούν με κάποιο lan μεταξύ τους?

----------


## puntomania

> Oh ok. Αλλά κάτσε μου λες ότι θέλει το router του οτε η sim, δηλαδή όχι stick η κινητό, αλλά μπορώ να έχω όντως 2 ανεξάρτητα σημεία πρόσβασης. Το κατάλαβα καλά? Αν βγάλω από την εξίσωση το tp link πχ θα δουλέψει? Δηλαδή το υβριδικό router του ΟΤΕ μόνο με τη sim πάνω και να συνδέσω ότι θέλω εκεί, και ένα ανεξάρτητο adsl router στην dsl σύνδεση όπως έχω τώρα. Το έπιασα σωστά ή πρέπει οπωσδήποτε η dsl και το υβριδικό του ΟΤΕ που θα έχει τη sim οπωσδήποτε να συνδεθούν με κάποιο lan μεταξύ τους?


καλά το κατάλαβες... εγώ σε μένα το έχω έτσι... και αυτό γιατί... η dsl ειναι στο υπόγειο...και το booster Στον 2ο που έχω σήμα. οπότε τα έχω σαν 2 συνδέσεις.

----------


## ors_86

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Τις επόμενες μέρες λήγει το 24 μηνο συμβόλαιο που είχα κάνει για το SpeedBooster (που πλήρωνα 7,90 ευρώ).

Επικοινώνησα με Cosmote, οι οποίοι με ενημέρωσαν πως η νέα τιμή θα είναι στα 16 ευρώ.

Γνωρίζει μήπως κάποιος κάποιο πρόγραμμα ή προωθητική ενέργεια για καλύτερη τιμή, ή είναι μονόδρομος η τιμή γ όποιον θέλει να το κρατήσει;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Καλημέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Τις επόμενες μέρες λήγει το 24 μηνο συμβόλαιο που είχα κάνει για το SpeedBooster (που πλήρωνα 7,90 ευρώ).
> 
> Επικοινώνησα με Cosmote, οι οποίοι με ενημέρωσαν πως η νέα τιμή θα είναι στα 16 ευρώ.
> 
> Γνωρίζει μήπως κάποιος κάποιο πρόγραμμα ή προωθητική ενέργεια για καλύτερη τιμή, ή είναι μονόδρομος η τιμή γ όποιον θέλει να το κρατήσει;


Κοίτα μέσα από το Cosmote app αν σου έχει κάποια προσφορά...

Νομίζω ότι τώρα είναι στα 9.90€.

----------


## ors_86

> Κοίτα μέσα από το Cosmote app αν σου έχει κάποια προσφορά...
> 
> Νομίζω ότι τώρα είναι στα 9.90€.


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Προς το παρόν δεν μου βγάζει κάποια προσφορά - λήγει βέβαια σε ένα μήνα από τώρα (δεν ξέρω αν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο αυτό).

----------


## DoSMaN

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
> 
> Προς το παρόν δεν μου βγάζει κάποια προσφορά - λήγει βέβαια σε ένα μήνα από τώρα (δεν ξέρω αν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο αυτό).


Α περίεργο...
Εμένα μου είχε βγάλει προσφορά 6 μήνες πριν λήξει...  :Laughing:

----------


## ors_86

> Α περίεργο...
> Εμένα μου είχε βγάλει προσφορά 6 μήνες πριν λήξει...



Κανονικά στην παρακάτω τοποθεσία δεν θα έπρεπε να το εμφανίζει;

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Κανονικά στην παρακάτω τοποθεσία δεν θα έπρεπε να το εμφανίζει;


τι ειναι αυτο το 25 ευρω ; παμε καλα;




> Καλημέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Τις επόμενες μέρες λήγει το 24 μηνο συμβόλαιο που είχα κάνει για το SpeedBooster (που πλήρωνα 7,90 ευρώ).
> 
> Επικοινώνησα με Cosmote, οι οποίοι με ενημέρωσαν πως η νέα τιμή θα είναι στα 16 ευρώ.
> 
> Γνωρίζει μήπως κάποιος κάποιο πρόγραμμα ή προωθητική ενέργεια για καλύτερη τιμή, ή είναι μονόδρομος η τιμή γ όποιον θέλει να το κρατήσει;


μπορεις να παρεις την κοσμοτε και να ζητησεις παραταση συμβολαιου με την ιδια τιμη γινεται το εχω κανει σε double play πακετο! για αλλα 2 χρονια με την ιδια τιμη, δεν το εχω δοκιμασει στο booster αυτο αλλα θελω να πιστευω οτι γινεται . 
παντως η αρχικη τιμη του booster ητανε 9,90 ευρω και τωρα ειναι σε προσφορα στα 6,80 ευρω πιστευω οτι θα παει στα 9,90 αλλιως πιστευω οτι ειναι παρα πολλα τα 16 ευρω!!!

----------


## ors_86

> τι ειναι αυτο το 25 ευρω ; παμε καλα;


Τόσο γράφει - όπως βλέπεις  :Razz: 

Τα 16 ευρώ τα ανέφεραν σε ηλεκτρονική επικοινωνία.

Θα δοκιμάσω να καλέσω και βλέπουμε.

----------


## pier88

> Τόσο γράφει - όπως βλέπεις 
> 
> Τα 16 ευρώ τα ανέφεραν σε ηλεκτρονική επικοινωνία.
> 
> Θα δοκιμάσω να καλέσω και βλέπουμε.


https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...d_booster.html
6.80€.

----------


## ors_86

> https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...d_booster.html
> 6.80€.


Έχουν πλάκα, δεν μπορώ να πω.  :ROFL:

----------


## jimger

Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς αν μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω το speedbooster Και να κρατήσω το τωρινό router? Ιδανικά θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω το speedbooster ξέχωρα από το dsl στο ίδιο κτίριο.

----------


## GeorgeD21

Γνωριζει καποιος αν υπαρχει καποιο πλανο αυξησης των 100gb στο home speed booster απο τον οτε? Δεν εννοω το πακετο με τα επιπλεον 50 γιγα για 20 ευρω που δινει ο οτε, μιλαω για τσαμπα αυξηση οπως ειχε γινει απο τα 40 στα 100 γιγα. Με καραντινα και ολη την οικογενεια σπιτι, φευγουν ταχυτατα  :Sad:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς αν μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω το speedbooster Και να κρατήσω το τωρινό router? Ιδανικά θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω το speedbooster ξέχωρα από το dsl στο ίδιο κτίριο.


Βεβαίως και μπορείς έχει αναφερθεί ξανά.. Να δουλεύεις δλδ το booster μόνο του και άλλο ρουτερ στη γραμμή αν αυτό εννοείς.. 
Το ρουτερ που δεν θα επιστρέψεις το χρεώνεσαι..
https://help.cosmote.gr/system/templ...rhsidaneio.pdf
Μόνο ας πουν άλλη μια και τα παιδιά που έχουν 'το booster' αν παίζει πλέον χωρίς τη dsl επάνω.. Γιατί σε αυτό το θεματάκι οι απόψεις είναι ανάμεικτες..

----------


## ors_86

> https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...d_booster.html
> 6.80€.


Κάλεσα στην εξυπηρέτηση, μου είπαν: "Αν ανανεώσεις θα πληρώνεις 16 ευρώ, αν ακυρώσεις και κάνεις νέα σύνδεση θα πληρώνεις 6.80 ευρώ".

Άρα ενημέρωσα να γίνει αίτηση για ακύρωση, ώστε να με καλέσουν για να δρομολογήσουμε την διαδικασία.

Καλό έ;  :dance:

----------


## dimyok

Και εγω 25 ? !! το βλεπω  στο app. Ειχα ανανεωσει τη vdsl + iptv entry στα 40 και δε ξερω αν αυτο το λήγουν χωρια . Σιχαινομαι πραγματικα να παρω "στην εξυπηρέτηση" τη γραπτη φορμα και το mail τα εχουν κατεβασει ? Για αλλη μια φορα φαινεται να πηγαινουν για δαγκωμα στους παλιους συνδρομητες ωραια συμπεριφορα .....

----------


## ors_86

> Και εγω 25 ? !! το βλεπω στο app. Ειχα ανανεωσει τη vdsl + iptv entry στα 40 και δε ξερω αν αυτο το λήγουν χωρια . Σιχαινομαι πραγματικα να παρω "στην εξυπηρέτηση" τη γραπτη φορμα και το mail τα εχουν κατεβασει ? Για αλλη μια φορα φαινεται να πηγαινουν για δαγκωμα στους παλιους συνδρομητες ωραια συμπεριφορα .....



Αρχικά έκανα επικοινωνία με chat, μου είπαν για τα 16 ευρώ, και έπειτα τους κάλεσα.

Δυστηχώς για γέλια η διαδικασία, αλλά δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει εναλλακτική λύση αν θες να γλυτώσεις το νταβατζιλίκι.  :Crying: 

Σίγουρα η συγκεκριμένη πρακτική αφήνει μη ευχαριστημένους πελάτες. Τις αποφάσεις για το εάν αποδίδει, προφανώς τις παίρνουν άλλοι.

----------


## puntomania

> Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς αν μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω το speedbooster Και να κρατήσω το τωρινό router? Ιδανικά θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω το speedbooster ξέχωρα από το dsl στο ίδιο κτίριο.


δεν το στέλνεις πίσω και απλά στο χρεώνουν στο λογαριασμό.

----------


## jimger

> Βεβαίως και μπορείς έχει αναφερθεί ξανά.. Να δουλεύεις δλδ το booster μόνο του και άλλο ρουτερ στη γραμμή αν αυτό εννοείς.. 
> Το ρουτερ που δεν θα επιστρέψεις το χρεώνεσαι..
> https://help.cosmote.gr/system/templ...rhsidaneio.pdf
> Μόνο ας πουν άλλη μια και τα παιδιά που το έχουν αν παίζει πλέον χωρίς τη dsl επάνω.. Γιατί σε αυτό το θεματάκι οι απόψεις είναι ανάμεικτες..


Thanks.... Ακριβό για τα router Που έχουν  :Sad: 

- - - Updated - - -




> δεν το στέλνεις πίσω και απλά στο χρεώνουν στο λογαριασμό.


Πανάκριβο το έχουν.. έλεγα αν μπορούσαν να το αφήσουνε μέχρι το τέλος της σύνδεσης.... Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Ξέρουμε αν το επιστρέψουμε αργότερα αν δίνουν πίσω το ποσό που θα έχουμε δώσει?

----------


## GregoirX23

> Thanks.... Ακριβό για τα router Που έχουν 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Πανάκριβο το έχουν.. έλεγα αν μπορούσαν να το αφήσουνε μέχρι το τέλος της σύνδεσης.... Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Ξέρουμε αν το επιστρέψουμε αργότερα αν δίνουν πίσω το ποσό που θα έχουμε δώσει?


Και δεν είναι μόνο το ακριβό.. Όσο είσαι στον οτε όλο και κάπως θα το χρησιμοποιείς.. Αν τύχει να αλλάξεις πάροχο τη τηλεφωνία από το ρουτερ ξέχασε τη.. Μετά μόνο ίντερνετ, access point κλπ κλπ.. Πρέπει να τα λάβεις όλα υπόψη.. 
Ποιο έχεις το plus; Αυτό το χτυπάνε λίγο και λογικό.. Το entry νομίζω είναι λίγο πιο φθηνό.. 

Δεν νομίζω πάντως να μπορείς να παρέμβεις για το πως & πότε θα στο χρεώσουν.. Ίσως αν ρωτήσεις να το σπάσουν σε δόσεις στο λογαριασμό αλλά ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω.. Ρωτάς και βλέπεις.. 
Το να το επιστρέψεις αργότερα εξαρτάται και από το αν θα είσαι πελάτης η όχι.. Γενικά είναι λίγο κάπως αυτές οι καταστάσεις.. 
Πάντως με αυτά τα χρήματα θα μπορούσες να δεις και του εμπορίου κάποιο ρουτερ.. Αλλά πάλι όπως λέω είναι ανάλογα με το τι θέλει να κάνει ο καθένας..

----------


## newbye

Να συμπληρώσω ότι επιτέλους εδώ και καιρό πλέον, το 4G του booster παίζει και χωρίς την DSL. Αν βάλω όμως ADGUARD DNS στο Mobile, τότε το Bonding θα είναι down χωρίς την DSL.

----------


## dimyok

D1 ειχα βαλει DNS απο συνήθεια και μετα κρυος ιδρωτας το ρημαδι δεν εδινε internet ουτε dsl ουτε 4g  :Twisted Evil: 
VPN μπορεις να βαλεις ?

----------


## newbye

Μπα..., τουλάχιστον αν και Huawei δουλεύουν τα Google Services  :Laughing:

----------


## dimyok

Το 8.8.8.8 δεν παιζει ε ;  :Razz:

----------


## newbye

Mε την DSL πάνω θα παίξει. Αν την βγάλεις, απ' ότι θυμάμαι θα είναι ενεργό το Bonding για 24h.

----------


## puntomania

> Thanks.... Ακριβό για τα router Που έχουν 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Πανάκριβο το έχουν.. έλεγα αν μπορούσαν να το αφήσουνε μέχρι το τέλος της σύνδεσης.... Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Ξέρουμε αν το επιστρέψουμε αργότερα αν δίνουν πίσω το ποσό που θα έχουμε δώσει?


μπορείς να αγοράσεις ένα του εμπορίου...και να το δόσεις πίσω!

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Τόσο γράφει - όπως βλέπεις 
> 
> Τα 16 ευρώ τα ανέφεραν σε ηλεκτρονική επικοινωνία.
> 
> Θα δοκιμάσω να καλέσω και βλέπουμε.


δοκιμασε να καλεσεις και ενημερωσε μας! παντως 20,16 ευρω εχει κανονικα το προγραμμα και εχει εκπτωση -16,3385 ευρω και το φπα 3,822 ευρω συνολο 4,74ευρω, οποτε μου φαινεται πολυ παραξενο τα  25 ευρω , δηλαδη μετα τα 2 χρονια να στο χρεωνουνε οσο εχει μαζι με το φπα χωρις τις εκπτωσεις ενω στο site ειχα δει 9,90 ευρω.

----------


## puntomania

> δοκιμασε να καλεσεις και ενημερωσε μας! παντως 20,16 ευρω εχει κανονικα το προγραμμα και εχει εκπτωση -16,3385 ευρω και το φπα 3,822 ευρω συνολο 4,74ευρω, οποτε μου φαινεται πολυ παραξενο τα  25 ευρω , δηλαδη μετα τα 2 χρονια να στο χρεωνουνε οσο εχει μαζι με το φπα χωρις τις εκπτωσεις ενω στο site ειχα δει 9,90 ευρω.



μετά το 24μηνο το κόβεις....και κάνεις νεο πακέτο...απλό ειναι!!!

----------


## jimger

> Και δεν είναι μόνο το ακριβό.. Όσο είσαι στον οτε όλο και κάπως θα το χρησιμοποιείς.. Αν τύχει να αλλάξεις πάροχο τη τηλεφωνία από το ρουτερ ξέχασε τη.. Μετά μόνο ίντερνετ, access point κλπ κλπ.. Πρέπει να τα λάβεις όλα υπόψη.. 
> Ποιο έχεις το plus; Αυτό το χτυπάνε λίγο και λογικό.. Το entry νομίζω είναι λίγο πιο φθηνό.. 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω πάντως να μπορείς να παρέμβεις για το πως & πότε θα στο χρεώσουν.. Ίσως αν ρωτήσεις να το σπάσουν σε δόσεις στο λογαριασμό αλλά ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω.. Ρωτάς και βλέπεις.. 
> Το να το επιστρέψεις αργότερα εξαρτάται και από το αν θα είσαι πελάτης η όχι.. Γενικά είναι λίγο κάπως αυτές οι καταστάσεις.. 
> Πάντως με αυτά τα χρήματα θα μπορούσες να δεις και του εμπορίου κάποιο ρουτερ.. Αλλά πάλι όπως λέω είναι ανάλογα με το τι θέλει να κάνει ο καθένας..


Δεν θυμάμαι γιατί δεν είναι στο σπίτι μου. Αλλιώς θα είχαν φάει πόδι προ πολλού. Όπως επίσης και αν ήμουν εκεί. Θα δείξει όμως...

- - - Updated - - -




> Mε την DSL πάνω θα παίξει. Αν την βγάλεις, απ' ότι θυμάμαι θα είναι ενεργό το Bonding για 24h.


Ωπ κάτσε αυτό είναι σημαντικό. Παραπάνω δεν μου ανέφεραν χρονικό περιορισμό... Τι ισχύει τελικά? Σου σταματάει εσένα?

----------


## dimyok

Πρακτικά - πειραματικά τοσο κραταει και το phone υποθετω κανει call-home  και κλειδωνει

----------


## puntomania

> Mε την DSL πάνω θα παίξει. Αν την βγάλεις, απ' ότι θυμάμαι θα είναι ενεργό το Bonding για 24h.


το εχεις τσεκαρισμένο αυτό? η κάνεις υποθέσεις?

----------


## DoSMaN

Για να δουλεύει το bonding πρέπει να έχει και a/vDSL πάνω...
Χωρίς αυτό δουλεύει "σχεδόν" απροβλημάτιστα το 4G μόνο του...

Το χρησιμοποιώ έτσι 2 χρόνια (χωρίς aDSL).

----------


## ors_86

> μετά το 24μηνο το κόβεις....και κάνεις νεο πακέτο...απλό ειναι!!!


Ναι, αυτή είναι όπως φαίνεται η διαδικασία.

----------


## puntomania

> Για να δουλεύει το bonding πρέπει να έχει και a/vDSL πάνω...
> Χωρίς αυτό δουλεύει "σχεδόν" απροβλημάτιστα το 4G μόνο του...
> 
> Το χρησιμοποιώ έτσι 2 χρόνια (χωρίς aDSL).



Το bonding δουλεύει πάντα...

----------


## DoSMaN

> Το bonding δουλεύει πάντα...


Ναι δίκιο έχεις και εμένα έτσι ακριβώς μου το δείχνει, ωστόσο πρακτικά, δεν προσφέρει τίποτα αφού bonding θα έκανε αν ήταν και η a/vDSL πάνω για full/συνδυαστική ταχύτητα, εκτός αν έχω καταλάβει λάθος την έννοια του bonding.

----------


## panoc

> Ναι δίκιο έχεις και εμένα έτσι ακριβώς μου το δείχνει, ωστόσο πρακτικά, δεν προσφέρει τίποτα αφού bonding θα έκανε αν ήταν και η a/vDSL πάνω για full/συνδυαστική ταχύτητα, εκτός αν έχω καταλάβει λάθος την έννοια του bonding.


Ειτε με 4g σκετο ειτε με συνδιαστικο, τα δεδομενα περνανε ΠΑΝΤΑ απο τον bonding server, γιαυτο και ειναι up. Εαν απενεργοποιησεις το bonding δε δουλευει το 4G.
Αυτο εχει το περιορισμο οτι εαν ο bonding server ειναι πιτα (οπως συχνα παλαιοτερα) δεν εχει ταχυτητες της προκοπης.

----------


## Bill93757

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, γνωρίζει κανένας πως μπορώ να εξαιρέσω συσκευές από το home booster έτσι ώστε να χρησιμοποιούν μόνο την γραμμή και οχι το 4G? Έχω προσπαθήσει μέσα από το dashboard -> Bonding User Filter List -> επιλέγω συσκευή και  ρύθμιση «redirect devices on the lan” αλλά τίποτα.

----------


## panoc

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, γνωρίζει κανένας πως μπορώ να εξαιρέσω συσκευές από το home booster έτσι ώστε να χρησιμοποιούν μόνο την γραμμή και οχι το 4G? Έχω προσπαθήσει μέσα από το dashboard -> Bonding User Filter List -> επιλέγω συσκευή και  ρύθμιση «redirect devices on the lan” αλλά τίποτα.


Από εκεί γίνεται, κανεις enable τον κανόνα και επιλέγεις τις συσκευές που δε θες να έχουν πρόσβαση στο 4g

----------


## jkarabas

Καλημέρα
Να κάνω μια ερώτηση.
Έχω cosmote internet στο σπίτι 50αρα αλλά κλειδώνω πολύ χαμηλότερα στα 22.
Έχω πετάξει τον εξοπλισμό του Cosmote και έχω επάνω δικό μου ρούτερ Mikrotik και φυσικά δεν θέλω να τον αλλάξω.
Αν θελήσω να αποκτήσω το Cosmote Home speed booster για να δουλέψει πρέπει λογικά να βάλω τον ρουτερ του ΟΤΕ για να δουλέψει;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το bonding δουλεύει πάντα...


Άρχισε να δίνει ip από 178 ο οτε; 
Παλαιότερα νομίζω δεν..

----------


## Biovaggoulas

Καλησπέρα ομάδα. Μόλις έγινα κάτοχος speedbooster κι εγώ. Με τις υγείες μου. Έχω ένα θέμα και ψάχνω βοήθεια. Στο σπίτι που είμαι υπάρχουν 2 πρίζες τηλεφώνου και λειτουργεί η μία από αυτές. Δίπλα σε αυτή που λειτουργεί το ρούτερ του booster πιάνει σήμα μια γραμμή με το ζόρι αλλά δουλεύει συνδυαστικά με την dsl, ενώ στην άλλη πρίζα που δεν λειτουργεί και θα με βόλευε να το βάλω πιάνει 3 γραμμές αλλά δουλεύει μόνο το 4g. 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλω στην πρίζα που λειτουργεί άλλο ρούτερ και να κουμπωσω και το τηλέφωνο εκεί, να αφήσω το ρούτερ του booster στο άλλο δωμάτιο που με βολεύει και πιάνει καλύτερο σήμα, και με κάποιο τρόπο αυτά τα 2 ρούτερ να δουλεύουν συνδυαστικά? 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jimger

> Καλησπέρα ομάδα. Μόλις έγινα κάτοχος speedbooster κι εγώ. Με τις υγείες μου. Έχω ένα θέμα και ψάχνω βοήθεια. Στο σπίτι που είμαι υπάρχουν 2 πρίζες τηλεφώνου και λειτουργεί η μία από αυτές. Δίπλα σε αυτή που λειτουργεί το ρούτερ του booster πιάνει σήμα μια γραμμή με το ζόρι αλλά δουλεύει συνδυαστικά με την dsl, ενώ στην άλλη πρίζα που δεν λειτουργεί και θα με βόλευε να το βάλω πιάνει 3 γραμμές αλλά δουλεύει μόνο το 4g. 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλω στην πρίζα που λειτουργεί άλλο ρούτερ και να κουμπωσω και το τηλέφωνο εκεί, να αφήσω το ρούτερ του booster στο άλλο δωμάτιο που με βολεύει και πιάνει καλύτερο σήμα, και με κάποιο τρόπο αυτά τα 2 ρούτερ να δουλεύουν συνδυαστικά? 
> Ευχαριστώ


Δύσκολο μου φαίνεται... Ας απαντήσει κάποιος βέβαια. Υποθέτω το μόνο που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις είναι να έχεις ένα load balancer Που να έχει τα 2 routers στη wan θύρα...

----------


## Biovaggoulas

> Δύσκολο μου φαίνεται... Ας απαντήσει κάποιος βέβαια. Υποθέτω το μόνο που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις είναι να έχεις ένα load balancer Που να έχει τα 2 routers στη wan θύρα...


Νταξει πέρα ότι χάνω το συνδυασμό του πράγματος κυρίως για τις μέρες που θα έχουν λήξει τα 100γιγα, δεν μπορώ να λειτουργήσω και το τηλέφωνο για κάποιο λόγο. Το συνδέω μόνο του στην πρίζα που δουλεύει αλλά τίποτα. Απόλυτη ησυχία. Λες και πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να συνδεθεί μέσω ρούτερ κι αυτό... Κάνω κάτι λάθος στη συνδεσμολογία?

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλησπέρα ομάδα. Μόλις έγινα κάτοχος speedbooster κι εγώ. Με τις υγείες μου. Έχω ένα θέμα και ψάχνω βοήθεια. Στο σπίτι που είμαι υπάρχουν 2 πρίζες τηλεφώνου και λειτουργεί η μία από αυτές. Δίπλα σε αυτή που λειτουργεί το ρούτερ του booster πιάνει σήμα μια γραμμή με το ζόρι αλλά δουλεύει συνδυαστικά με την dsl, ενώ στην άλλη πρίζα που δεν λειτουργεί και θα με βόλευε να το βάλω πιάνει 3 γραμμές αλλά δουλεύει μόνο το 4g. 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλω στην πρίζα που λειτουργεί άλλο ρούτερ και να κουμπωσω και το τηλέφωνο εκεί, να αφήσω το ρούτερ του booster στο άλλο δωμάτιο που με βολεύει και πιάνει καλύτερο σήμα, και με κάποιο τρόπο αυτά τα 2 ρούτερ να δουλεύουν συνδυαστικά? 
> Ευχαριστώ





> Νταξει πέρα ότι χάνω το συνδυασμό του πράγματος κυρίως για τις μέρες που θα έχουν λήξει τα 100γιγα, δεν μπορώ να λειτουργήσω και το τηλέφωνο για κάποιο λόγο. Το συνδέω μόνο του στην πρίζα που δουλεύει αλλά τίποτα. Απόλυτη ησυχία. Λες και πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να συνδεθεί μέσω ρούτερ κι αυτό... Κάνω κάτι λάθος στη συνδεσμολογία?


Μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις 3 μεθόδους.. 
Η μία είναι να φτιάξεις την εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση.. 
Η δεύτερη να βάλεις κάποιο voip ρουτερ στη πρίζα που δουλεύει και να ζητήσεις από οτε τους κωδικούς τηλεφωνίας να τους περάσεις και μετά να βάλεις στο δωμάτιο που θες το booster να παίζει μέσω 4g.. 
Αλλά έτσι χάνεις το συνδυασμό ταχύτητας.. Εκτός αν θα σε ενδιέφερε και κάποια υλοποίηση load balancing όπως αναφέρθηκε.. 
Και η τρίτη να κοιτάξεις για εσωτερική η εξωτερική κεραία sma 4g..  
Εξαρτάται από το τι θες..
*Μετά τα 100 γίγα χωρίς τη σταθερή θα παίζεις με 15/5.. 
*Το τηλέφωνο σε οτε πλέον δεν παίζει μόνο του στο τοίχο.. Αποκλειστικά μέσω ρουτερ εκτός ορισμένων εξαιρέσεων.. 
*Το σταθερό σε ορισμένους μπορεί να παίξει και μέσω του 4g του booster αλλά έχει θεματάκια και δεν γενικά προτείνεται..

----------


## DoSMaN

Τους κωδικούς τους δίνουν εύκολα από τον OTE ή πρέπει να κάνω τίποτα μάγια;
Επίσης οι κωδικοί είναι μόνιμοι ή αλλάζουν;
Και τελευταία ερώτηση, το νούμερο μπορεί να παίξει σε κινητό; πχ zoiper κλπ

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τους κωδικούς τους δίνουν εύκολα από τον OTE ή πρέπει να κάνω τίποτα μάγια;
> Επίσης οι κωδικοί είναι μόνιμοι ή αλλάζουν;
> Και τελευταία ερώτηση, το νούμερο μπορεί να παίξει σε κινητό; πχ zoiper κλπ


Απ'ότι ακούγεται σχετικά εύκολα και δεν αλλάζουν παρά μόνο αν κάνεις το λάθος και βάλεις στη γραμμή ρουτερ του οτε και ζητήσει νέους κωδικούς μέσω tr069.. Εκεί μετά πρέπει πάλι να ζητήσεις άλλους.. 

Για το άλλο δεν ξέρω.. Παλαιότερα κάτι περίεργα είχα διαβάζει για μέσω κινητού.. Αλλά τώρα νομίζω ότι κάπου διάβασα πως είναι "δεμένοι" με τη γραμμή.. Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον αν με data μέσω κινητού cosmote έπαιζαν.. Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; Επίσης τώρα θυμήθηκα και κάτι άλλο.. Νομίζω ότι.. Αν πάρεις το ρουτερ σου και το βάλεις σε άλλη γραμμή οτε θα παίξει η τηλεφωνία σου.. 
Εκτός αν μετά τραβήξει συμπληρωματικά και τις ρυθμίσεις τηλεφωνίας της άλλης γραμμής, οπότε μετά θα υπάρχουν προφίλ για 2 νούμερα.. 

Τέλος υπάρχει και η λύση για μέσω φρίτζ φον που προτείνουν τα παιδιά.. 
Οι γνώστες ας μιλήσουν σχετικά..

----------


## puntomania

> Άρχισε να δίνει ip από 178 ο οτε; 
> Παλαιότερα νομίζω δεν..


νομίζω ανέκαθεν 178αρα ειχα

- - - Updated - - -




> Απ'ότι ακούγεται σχετικά εύκολα και δεν αλλάζουν παρά μόνο αν κάνεις το λάθος και βάλεις στη γραμμή ρουτερ του οτε και ζητήσει νέους κωδικούς μέσω tr069.. Εκεί μετά πρέπει πάλι να ζητήσεις άλλους.. 
> 
> Για το άλλο δεν ξέρω.. Παλαιότερα κάτι περίεργα είχα διαβάζει για μέσω κινητού.. Αλλά τώρα νομίζω ότι κάπου διάβασα πως είναι "δεμένοι" με τη γραμμή.. Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον αν με data μέσω κινητού cosmote έπαιζαν.. Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; Επίσης τώρα θυμήθηκα και κάτι άλλο.. Νομίζω ότι.. Αν πάρεις το ρουτερ σου και το βάλεις σε άλλη γραμμή οτε θα παίξει η τηλεφωνία σου.. 
> Εκτός αν μετά τραβήξει συμπληρωματικά και τις ρυθμίσεις τηλεφωνίας της άλλης γραμμής, οπότε μετά θα υπάρχουν προφίλ για 2 νούμερα.. 
> 
> Τέλος υπάρχει και η λύση για μέσω φρίτζ φον που προτείνουν τα παιδιά.. 
> Οι γνώστες ας μιλήσουν σχετικά..


πέρυσι που ειχα δοκιμάσει την τηλεφωνία στο booster (σκέτο) δούλευε

----------


## jkarabas

Τελικά στην ερώτηση που έκανα και δεν απαντήθηκε.....μάλλον απο ότι κατάλαβα δεν παίζει με άλλον ρουτερ πλην το δικό της.

----------


## puntomania

> Καλημέρα
> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση.
> Έχω cosmote internet στο σπίτι 50αρα αλλά κλειδώνω πολύ χαμηλότερα στα 22.
> Έχω πετάξει τον εξοπλισμό του Cosmote και έχω επάνω δικό μου ρούτερ Mikrotik και φυσικά δεν θέλω να τον αλλάξω.
> Αν θελήσω να αποκτήσω το Cosmote Home speed booster για να δουλέψει πρέπει λογικά να βάλω τον ρουτερ του ΟΤΕ για να δουλέψει;


οταν θα σου έρθει το booster...θα στείλεις το ρουτερ του οτε πίσω... και θα βάλεις το booster σκέτο στο μικροτικ σαν δεύτερη γραμμή.

----------


## jkarabas

> οταν θα σου έρθει το booster...θα στείλεις το ρουτερ του οτε πίσω... και θα βάλεις το booster σκέτο στο μικροτικ σαν δεύτερη γραμμή.


Κάτσε για να καταλάβω 2 συσκευές στέλνουν όταν κάνεις τη συνδρομή; Το ρούτερ του ΟΤΕ και το Booster?

Αν βάλω το booster σκέτο σε μια eth του mikrotik θα έχω απλά internet 2η γραμμη απο το 4G του ΟΤΕ σωστά; Δηλ. χάνω την υβριδική γραμμή που θα αναβαθμίσει σε ταχύτητα τη σύνδεσή μου; ή συμβαίνει το αντίθετο;

Για να σου θυμίσω η τοπολογία μου είναι: modem (σε bridge mode)->mikrotik->fritz (voip)

----------


## puntomania

> Κάτσε για να καταλάβω 2 συσκευές στέλνουν όταν κάνεις τη συνδρομή; Το ρούτερ του ΟΤΕ και το Booster?
> 
> Αν βάλω το booster σκέτο σε μια eth του mikrotik θα έχω απλά internet 2η γραμμη απο το 4G του ΟΤΕ σωστά; Δηλ. χάνω την υβριδική γραμμή που θα αναβαθμίσει σε ταχύτητα τη σύνδεσή μου; ή συμβαίνει το αντίθετο;
> 
> Για να σου θυμίσω η τοπολογία μου είναι: modem (σε bridge mode)->mikrotik->fritz (voip)


μα είπες οτι το ρουτερ του οτε το έβγαλες και έβαλες δικο σου... οπότε κάπου το έχεις!

----------


## jkarabas

> μα είπες οτι το ρουτερ του οτε το έβγαλες και έβαλες δικο σου... οπότε κάπου το έχεις!


Ναι κάπου το έχω κρατήσει. Δηλ. αν δεν το γυρίσω? Το αναφέρεις για την χρεώση;

Δεν μου απάντησες τελικά σχετικά με τη γραμμή τι θα συμβεί αν το βάλω επάνω στο Mikrotik? Λογικά θα πρέπει να καταργήσω το modem που έχω.
Επίσης θέλω το routing να το κάνει το Μικροτικ και όχι το booster του ΟΤΕ και να παραμείνει επάνω το fritz σαν τηλεφωνία.
Άρα δουλεύει το booster σαν bridge χωρίς να χάσει την υβριδική του λειτουργία;

----------


## puntomania

> Ναι κάπου το έχω κρατήσει. Δηλ. αν δεν το γυρίσω? Το αναφέρεις για την χρεώση;
> 
> Δεν μου απάντησες τελικά σχετικά με τη γραμμή τι θα συμβεί αν το βάλω επάνω στο Mikrotik? Λογικά θα πρέπει να καταργήσω το modem που έχω.


ναι αν δεν το επιστρέψεις θα στο χρεώσουν.

έτσι απλά αν την βάλεις στο μικροτικ τιποτα δεν θα συμβει... με το σχετικό setup... θα παιζει ως load-balancing router...

----------


## GregoirX23

> νομίζω ανέκαθεν 178αρα ειχα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> πέρυσι που ειχα δοκιμάσει την τηλεφωνία στο booster (σκέτο) δούλευε


Δεν παίρνεις από άλλο range; Μόνο από 178; Η και από 178; 
Η τηλεφωνία μέσω 4g δεν είπα ότι δεν παίζει αλλά ότι έχει τα θεματάκια της.. Π.χ χαμένες κλήσεις επειδή κόλλαγε μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα καθώς και κάτι άλλα που είχα διαβάσει πιο πίσω..

----------


## jkarabas

> έτσι απλά αν την βάλεις στο μικροτικ τιποτα δεν θα συμβει... με το σχετικό setup... θα παιζει ως load-balancing router...


Εννοώ ότι η γραμμή τελικά από 22 που είμαι τώρα θα εκμεταλλευτεί με αυτό το τρόπο που λες και το 4G του booster και θα ανέβει?
Μην πληρώσω τζάμπα τη παραπάνω συνδρομή..... :Smile:

----------


## panoc

> Άρχισε να δίνει ip από 178 ο οτε; 
> Παλαιότερα νομίζω δεν..


αυτη ειναι η ip του bonding tunelling σερβερ και ειναι ip που βγαινει εξω το 4g και το συνδιαστικο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν παίρνεις από άλλο range; Μόνο από 178; Η και από 178; 
> Η τηλεφωνία μέσω 4g δεν είπα ότι δεν παίζει αλλά ότι έχει τα θεματάκια της.. Π.χ χαμένες κλήσεις επειδή κόλλαγε μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα καθώς και κάτι άλλα που είχα διαβάσει πιο πίσω..


μονο 178. ειναι

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> μετά το 24μηνο το κόβεις....και κάνεις νεο πακέτο...απλό ειναι!!!


δηλαδη ζητας διακοπη συμβολαιου 1 μηνα πριν ληξη για να μην την πατησεις και πληρωσεις τα 25 ευρω; και μετα επιστρεφεις το ρουτερ και μετα αφηνεις 1 ημερα και καλεις το 13888 και κανεις νεα αιτηση για booster ; με την νεα τιμη που θα ισχυει αυτην την περιοδο που προφανως θα ειναι χαμηλοτερη απο τα 25 ευρω!!. Απο την αλλη δεν μπορεις να ζητησεις παραταση στο συμβολαιο σου για 2 επιπλεον χρονια με την ιδια τιμη; εγω το εχω κανει κανονικα στο σταθερο double play του οτε για να μην αλλαξει η τιμη απλα μου παρατεινανε το συμβολαιο μου για 2 χρονια και εκανα ανανεωση τηλεφωνικα στο 13888 και μου στειλανε με email το συμβολαιο, το ειχα κανει παλια και το θυμαμαι αυτο! .

----------


## puntomania

> Εννοώ ότι η γραμμή τελικά από 22 που είμαι τώρα θα εκμεταλλευτεί με αυτό το τρόπο που λες και το 4G του booster και θα ανέβει?
> Μην πληρώσω τζάμπα τη παραπάνω συνδρομή.....


το θέμα ειναι να ξέρεις τι θέλεις να κάνεις... κτλ.... αποτι κατάλαβα δεν έχεις κατασταλάξει σε κάποιο setup ακόμα κτλ. όσο για την συνδρομή ναι μιλάμε για το ποσό +7ε το μήνα!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> δηλαδη ζητας διακοπη συμβολαιου 1 μηνα πριν ληξη για να μην την πατησεις και πληρωσεις τα 25 ευρω; και μετα επιστρεφεις το ρουτερ και μετα αφηνεις 1 ημερα και καλεις το 13888 και κανεις νεα αιτηση για booster ; με την νεα τιμη που θα ισχυει αυτην την περιοδο που προφανως θα ειναι χαμηλοτερη απο τα 25 ευρω!!. Απο την αλλη δεν μπορεις να ζητησεις παραταση στο συμβολαιο σου για 2 επιπλεον χρονια με την ιδια τιμη; εγω το εχω κανει κανονικα στο σταθερο double play του οτε για να μην αλλαξει η τιμη απλα μου παρατεινανε το συμβολαιο μου για 2 χρονια και εκανα ανανεωση τηλεφωνικα στο 13888 και μου στειλανε με email το συμβολαιο, το ειχα κανει παλια και το θυμαμαι αυτο! .


στο 13888 τι σου ειπαν τώρα?

- - - Updated - - -

αυτήν την κεραία την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς σας, με 5μετρα καλώδια?

----------


## jkarabas

> το θέμα ειναι να ξέρεις τι θέλεις να κάνεις... κτλ.... αποτι κατάλαβα δεν έχεις κατασταλάξει σε κάποιο setup ακόμα κτλ. όσο για την συνδρομή ναι μιλάμε για το ποσό +7ε το μήνα!!!


Είδα ότι ο ΟΤΕ δίνει το booster για βελτίωση της γραμμής που ήδη πληρώνω για 50 αλλά είμαι χαμηλότερα.
Στο τελικό setup θα καταλήξω αν συμβούν τα παρακάτω που θέλω:

1ον Το routing να το κάνω σε δικό μου router όπως πχ. έχω το mikrotik και όχι στο router-modem του ΟΤΕ.
2ον Την τηλεφωνία να την έχω πάλι ξεχωριστά όπως έχω επάνω το fritz.

Τα παραπάνω αν συνδέσω το booster πάνω στο mikrotik θα έχω εκμεταλλευτεί συνδυαστικά το 4G μαζί με τη σύνδεση για περισσότερη ταχύτητα αυτό ρωτάω;

Το setup που έχω τώρα είναι:
modem(bridge)->mikrotik(ppoe client)->fritz(voip)

Στο Load Balancing μιλάμε για 2 WAN εγώ θα έχω μόνο 1 wan αυτό του ΟΤΕ.
Μια γραμμή internet έχω.

----------


## macro

Μπορεις να βαλεις το dsl σε αλλο μοντεμ και να εχεις το speed μονο με τη καρτα ολα πανω στο ΜΤ. Ετσι τα εχω στην εταιρεια εγω.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> το θέμα ειναι να ξέρεις τι θέλεις να κάνεις... κτλ.... αποτι κατάλαβα δεν έχεις κατασταλάξει σε κάποιο setup ακόμα κτλ. όσο για την συνδρομή ναι μιλάμε για το ποσό +7ε το μήνα!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> στο 13888 τι σου ειπαν τώρα?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


το 13888 δεν το καλεσα διοτι το Σεπτεμβριο εβαλα πρωτη φορα το booster.

----------


## newbye

> αυτήν την κεραία την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς σας, με 5μετρα καλώδια?


Δεν έχει σημασία τι κεραία έχεις αλλά από ποια κεραία παίρνεις. Υπάρχει πάντως και μια πιο φθηνή αυτή .

----------


## puntomania

> Δεν έχει σημασία τι κεραία έχεις αλλά από ποια κεραία παίρνεις. Υπάρχει πάντως και μια πιο φθηνή αυτή .


ξέρουμε μήκος καλωδίου?

----------


## dimyok

Eγω εχω βαλει παλιές 2 gsm 5 μετρα . ΤΟ σημα απο τον πυργο ειναι το σημαντικο που μεταβάλλεται συνεχως

----------


## newbye

> ξέρουμε μήκος καλωδίου?


Αναφέρει, Input power cable: 3 m RG174

Τουλάχιστον να μπορεί να μετακινηθεί αρκετά μπας και πιάσει καλύτερο σήμα από άλλη κεραία.

- - - Updated - - -

Υπάρχει και η εφαρμογή SignalReborn (iOS Jailbreak) που μπορείτε να δείτε στο χάρτη σε πιο Cell Tower είστε συνδεμένοι. Οπότε με το κινητό ως radar ψάχνεται και βάζετε τη κεραία στο best spot (αν υπάρχει  :Laughing: ).

----------


## jkarabas

> Μπορεις να βαλεις το dsl σε αλλο μοντεμ και να εχεις το speed μονο με τη καρτα ολα πανω στο ΜΤ. Ετσι τα εχω στην εταιρεια εγω.


Καλημέρα macro
Καταρχάς δεν ξέρω τι μαρκα ρουτερ με booster βαζουν. Speedport είναι και αυτό;
Άρα έχεις το παρακάτω:
Modem (με bridge να υποθέσω) στην ether1 του mikrotik με pppoe client?
Speedbooster στην ether2 του mikrotik.
Σωστά τα λέω; Δηλ. έχω 2 γραμμές WAN τελικά;
Αρκεί αυτό να γίνει booster η γραμμή μου σε συνδυασμό με τη καρτούλα 4G?

----------


## macro

Καλημερα..... σωστα τα λες.

----------


## jkarabas

Άρα διαχωρίζονται οι 2 γραμμές οπότε δεν πετυχαίνω κάτι με αυτό. Ή κάνω λάθος;
Εννοώ ότι δεν θα ανέβει συνδυαστικά η ταχύτητα όπως το λέει ο ΟΤΕ, διότι τα διαχωρίζω.
Εσυ δίνεις internet και απο τις 2 γραμμές; Πως και επέλεξες κάτι τέτοιο, το είχες αναφέρει αλλά δεν θυμάμαι. 
Επίσης η καρτούλα SIM δουλεύει σε άλλον ρούτερ ή μόνο στου ΟΤΕ;

Με το load balance τι ακριβώς κάνεις; τι πετυχαίνεις με αυτό στο mikrotik?
Το κατανοώ ότι σε περίπτωση που χάσεις τη μια σύνδεση(failover) έχεις internet απο την άλλη. Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο;
Οι συνδέσεις αθροίζονται; Δηλ. σε download έχεις το άθροισμα και των 2 γραμμών;

----------


## griniaris

> Άρα διαχωρίζονται οι 2 γραμμές οπότε δεν πετυχαίνω κάτι με αυτό. Ή κάνω λάθος;
> Εννοώ ότι δεν θα ανέβει συνδυαστικά η ταχύτητα όπως το λέει ο ΟΤΕ, διότι τα διαχωρίζω.
> Εσυ δίνεις internet και απο τις 2 γραμμές; Πως και επέλεξες κάτι τέτοιο, το είχες αναφέρει αλλά δεν θυμάμαι. 
> Επίσης η καρτούλα SIM δουλεύει σε άλλον ρούτερ ή μόνο στου ΟΤΕ;
> 
> Με το load balance τι ακριβώς κάνεις; τι πετυχαίνεις με αυτό στο mikrotik?
> Το κατανοώ ότι σε περίπτωση που χάσεις τη μια σύνδεση(failover) έχεις internet απο την άλλη. Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο;
> Οι συνδέσεις αθροίζονται; Δηλ. σε download έχεις το άθροισμα και των 2 γραμμών;


Ειναι οπως το λεει η λεξη.  Μοιραζει τον "φορτο εργασιας" 

Αν ειναι κατι που απαιτει ενα connection , τοτες θα δρομολογειται απο την μια γραμμη. 
Αν ζητησει και κατι αλλο , παλι που απαιτει ενα connection , επειδη "μοιραζει το φορτιο" θα το βγαλει απο την αλλη γραμμη. 

Αν παλι πχ θελει κατι που γινεται με πολλαπλα connections , θα βρουν ολα και απο τις 2 γραμμες .
πχ αν κανει speedtest.net , θα βγει και απο τις 2 ταυτοχρονα και "θα φαινεται" σαν να προσθετει τις ταχυτητες. 

αλλα ειναι καθαρα μοιρασμα αναμεσα στις γραμμες. σε 2 ή και σε οσες εχουμε βαλει και ρυθμισει καταλληλα. 
μεσω του μικροτικ μπορει να ρυθμισει τι και πως θα βγαινει.

----------


## macro

Απο μονο του δε παιζει τοσο καλα. Αμα το χωρισεις, το mobile εκτοξευεται και τερματιζει σε μενα. Οσο ειναι ενωμενο εχει σκαμπανεβαζματα. Και το LB για τους γνωστους λογους φορτου.

----------


## jkarabas

Εσυ macro το έχεις σεταρει με load balanced?
Επίσης χωρίζονται χωρίς προβλήματα εννοώ τηλεφωνία adsl booster?
Το αναφέρω διότι ήδη έχω fritz με κωδικούς που έχω ήδη αιτηθεί.
Αυτά να υποθέσω δεν αλλάζουν.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ειναι οπως το λεει η λεξη.  Μοιραζει τον "φορτο εργασιας" 
> 
> Αν ειναι κατι που απαιτει ενα connection , τοτες θα δρομολογειται απο την μια γραμμη. 
> Αν ζητησει και κατι αλλο , παλι που απαιτει ενα connection , επειδη "μοιραζει το φορτιο" θα το βγαλει απο την αλλη γραμμη. 
> 
> Αν παλι πχ θελει κατι που γινεται με πολλαπλα connections , θα βρουν ολα και απο τις 2 γραμμες .
> πχ αν κανει speedtest.net , θα βγει και απο τις 2 ταυτοχρονα και "θα φαινεται" σαν να προσθετει τις ταχυτητες. 
> 
> αλλα ειναι καθαρα μοιρασμα αναμεσα στις γραμμες. σε 2 ή και σε οσες εχουμε βαλει και ρυθμισει καταλληλα. 
> μεσω του μικροτικ μπορει να ρυθμισει τι και πως θα βγαινει.


Thanks griniaris

----------


## macro

Σου ειπα και πριν ναι γιατι δουλευει καλυτερα το mobile επειδη τερματιζει.

----------


## jkarabas

> Σου ειπα και πριν ναι γιατι δουλευει καλυτερα το mobile επειδη τερματιζει.


Έγινε θα το κάνω στο μέλλον.
Με την τηλεφωνία δεν θα έχω θέμα, ξεχωρίζει και αυτήν από το booster σωστά?
Φοβάμαι μην το βάλω επάνω και ακυρωθούν οι κωδικοί που έχω.
Πιστεύω στο firewall με την προσθήκη lists (WAN1-WAN2) να μην υπάρξουν πολλές αλλαγές στο mikrotik.

----------


## griniaris

> Πιστεύω στο firewall με την προσθήκη lists (WAN1-WAN2) να μην υπάρξουν πολλές αλλαγές στο mikrotik.


Δεν ειναι πολυ ευκολο ...  αλλα ουτε δυσκολο. Σιγουρα θελει αρκετες ρυθμισεις. 

Δες ΕΔΩ με εικονες και αναλυτικο κειμενο για να παρεις μια ιδεα αν δεν το εχεις ξανακανει.

----------


## macro

Με τη τηελεφωνια δεν εχω δοκιμασει αλλα δε νομιζω να εχεις θεμα.

----------


## jkarabas

> Δεν ειναι πολυ ευκολο ...  αλλα ουτε δυσκολο. Σιγουρα θελει αρκετες ρυθμισεις. 
> 
> Δες ΕΔΩ με εικονες και αναλυτικο κειμενο για να παρεις μια ιδεα αν δεν το εχεις ξανακανει.


Ναι το έχω ήδη διαβάσει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Με τη τηελεφωνια δεν εχω δοκιμασει αλλα δε νομιζω να εχεις θεμα.


Το εύχομαι, να σε ρωτήσω το boost το έβαλες απλά στην eth χωρίς επιπλέον ρυθμίσεις από την πλευρά του boost (βλακείες ρωτάω τεσπα).
Τι να προσέξω όταν το παραλάβω πριν το καρφώσω επάνω στο Mikrotik, εφόσον πρώτα έχω κάνει τις ρυθμίσεις για το loading balance.

----------


## macro

Απλα εκανα dmz στη θυρα του ΜΤ. Εσυ αμα θες μη κανεις κιολας, παλι μια χαρα θα παιζει. Ειναι πιο απλο απο οσο νομιζεις και μην αγχωνεσαι.

----------


## jkarabas

> Απλα εκανα dmz στη θυρα του ΜΤ. Εσυ αμα θες μη κανεις κιολας, παλι μια χαρα θα παιζει. Ειναι πιο απλο απο οσο νομιζεις και μην αγχωνεσαι.


Αν ζούσα μόνος μου δεν θα αγχωνόμουνα καθόλου.... :Smile: .....Λίγο κόβεται το internet και κοντεύουν να με "φάνε".
Συμφωνώ ότι δεν είναι δύσκολο.
Μισό και στις 2 WAN έκανες dmz δεν είσαι με bridge στην adsl?
Έχεις το Modem πάνω και το booster.
Tο modem το έχεις bridge και την άλλη θύρα dmz ή βλακείες λέω.

----------


## macro

To booster δε μπορεις να το κανεις bridge. Το εχω σα ρουτερ με dmz. Oυτε το αλλο με την adsl το εχω bridge, αλλα εσυ αυτο καντο οπως θες και οπως σε βολευει.   δλδ στο ΜΤ....

θυρα 1 booster, θυρα 2 lan, θυρα 3 speedport με adsl

----------


## jkarabas

> To booster δε μπορεις να το κανεις bridge. Το εχω σα ρουτερ με dmz. Oυτε το αλλο με την adsl το εχω bridge, αλλα εσυ αυτο καντο οπως θες και οπως σε βολευει.   δλδ στο ΜΤ....
> 
> θυρα 1 booster, θυρα 2 lan, θυρα 3 speedport με adsl


ΟΚ κατάλαβα. Δεν ρωτάω κάτι άλλο γιατί βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος. Θα σου στείλω PM αν χρειαστώ κάτι.

----------


## jimger

Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς, αν κάνοντας το speed booster, χρεωνόμαστε καινούριο 2 χρόνια συμβόλαιο στην adsl/vdsl? Μπορούμε να τα διαχωρίσουμε?

----------


## puntomania

> Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς, αν κάνοντας το speed booster, χρεωνόμαστε καινούριο 2 χρόνια συμβόλαιο στην adsl/vdsl? Μπορούμε να τα διαχωρίσουμε?


οτι σου ειπαν στο 13888

----------


## jimger

> οτι σου ειπαν στο 13888


Δεν τους εχω πάρει για αυτό ρωτάω... Είμαι εξωτερικό και δεν είναι ότι πιο εύκολο...

----------


## newbye

Σε μένα είναι ξεχωριστά συμβόλαια, έτσι μου είπαν. Εκτός και γίνουν μαζί οπότε...

----------


## jimger

> Σε μένα είναι ξεχωριστά συμβόλαια, έτσι μου είπαν. Εκτός και γίνουν μαζί οπότε...


Άρα μπορείς να σταματήσεις τη vdsl και μετά να έχεις μόνο το στικάκι?

----------


## newbye

> Άρα μπορείς να σταματήσεις τη vdsl και μετά να έχεις μόνο το στικάκι?


Μόνο του όχι, θα πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να γυρίσεις και σε ADSL 24ρι. Εκτός και αν σε ξεχάσουν... και το συμβόλαιο του booster συνεχίζει και τρέχει μόνο του  :Laughing: !

----------


## DoSMaN

> Άρα μπορείς να σταματήσεις τη vdsl και μετά να έχεις μόνο το στικάκι?


Δεν είναι στικάκι... είναι πρακτικά άλλο router.
Όταν σου το φέρνουν, πρέπει να παραδόσεις το προηγούμενο router αλλιώς στο χρεώνουν.

Επίσης έχει 2 λογαριασμούς.
Πληρώνεις από τα 9.90€ για παράδειγμα τα 7.50€ ως λογαριασμό κινητής και τα άλλα 2.40€ πάνε στον λογαριασμό σταθερής.

----------


## jkarabas

Υπάρχουν κάπου πληροφορίες ποιος ρούτερ είναι.... κάποιο manual εγκατάστασης;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Υπάρχουν κάπου πληροφορίες ποιος ρούτερ είναι.... κάποιο manual εγκατάστασης;


Δες εδώ περισσότερες πληροφορίες

----------


## stamatisp

Κάτοχος κι εγώ του speed booster και δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Σε 24αρα γραμμή το dsl συγχρονίζει στα 19 και όλες οι μετρήσεις δεν ξεπερνάνε το 20 κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας. Σήμα 4g Good (45) και το κινητό στο ίδιο σημείο με το HA35 πιάνει 50-60 download. Διαφορά βλέπω μόνο μετά τις 1 το βράδυ. Δήλωσα βλάβη και μου άρχισαν τις σαχλαμάρες οτι απλά μου εξασφαλίζει την 24αρα γραμμή. Αν δεν δω προκοπή θα το γυρίσω πίσω.

----------


## puntomania

> Κάτοχος κι εγώ του speed booster και δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Σε 24αρα γραμμή το dsl συγχρονίζει στα 19 και όλες οι μετρήσεις δεν ξεπερνάνε το 20 κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας. Σήμα 4g Good (45) και το κινητό στο ίδιο σημείο με το HA35 πιάνει 50-60 download. Διαφορά βλέπω μόνο μετά τις 1 το βράδυ. Δήλωσα βλάβη και μου άρχισαν τις σαχλαμάρες οτι απλά μου εξασφαλίζει την 24αρα γραμμή. Αν δεν δω προκοπή θα το γυρίσω πίσω.


χωρίς την dsl πάνω...πόσο σου δίνει?

----------


## dimyok

<10 mbps ξαφνικα απο παρασκευη σα να ειναι capped . Το upload κανονικα full . Αλλαξα τη sim με cote απεριοριστα αλλα τα ιδια σκατα . Σα να εχουν ριξει  το download speed  απο το σημα ? π@στια εχουν κανει παλι σα τοτε που σερνονταν ο bonding server ..... μονο που τωρα σε ριχνει καποιο service απο το wallgarden ?!

----------


## newbye

Μπουκώνει στο download η κεραία λόγω των απεριόριστων, το upload πιάνει τα μέγιστα.

----------


## jkarabas

> Κάτοχος κι εγώ του speed booster και δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Σε 24αρα γραμμή το dsl συγχρονίζει στα 19 και όλες οι μετρήσεις δεν ξεπερνάνε το 20 κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας. Σήμα 4g Good (45) και το κινητό στο ίδιο σημείο με το HA35 πιάνει 50-60 download. Διαφορά βλέπω μόνο μετά τις 1 το βράδυ. Δήλωσα βλάβη και μου άρχισαν τις σαχλαμάρες οτι απλά μου εξασφαλίζει την 24αρα γραμμή. Αν δεν δω προκοπή θα το γυρίσω πίσω.


Και είμαι αυτό το διάστημα σε σκέψη αν το πάρω ή όχι.

----------


## dimyok

Τώρα δίνει 2 ολόκληρα mbps !! άσε μας ρε κοτε που διασφαλίζει τα 24....

----------


## stamatisp

> χωρίς την dsl πάνω...πόσο σου δίνει?


Σήμερα είναι ελαφρώς βελτιωμένο μετά την φασαρία που έκανα χτες στις βλάβες. Χωρίς την DSL παίζει από 6-12. Είναι φανερό οτι παίζουν με προφίλ και ανοιγοκλείνουν ανάλογα με το πόσο φωνάζεις.
Το αρχικό προφίλ ήταν να μου δίνει 24. Γι αυτό και η δασκαλεμένη υπάλληλος μου απάντησε αμέσως οτι με την βοήθεια του booster παίρνω το μέγιστο της dsl. Αύριο θα έχει δεύτερο γύρο τσακωμού.

----------


## puntomania

> Σήμερα είναι ελαφρώς βελτιωμένο μετά την φασαρία που έκανα χτες στις βλάβες. Χωρίς την DSL παίζει από 6-12. Είναι φανερό οτι παίζουν με προφίλ και ανοιγοκλείνουν ανάλογα με το πόσο φωνάζεις.
> Το αρχικό προφίλ ήταν να μου δίνει 24. Γι αυτό και η δασκαλεμένη υπάλληλος μου απάντησε αμέσως οτι με την βοήθεια του booster παίρνω το μέγιστο της dsl. Αύριο θα έχει δεύτερο γύρο τσακωμού.


μάλλον δεν έχεις κατανοήσει πως λειτουργεί και μοιράζετε το διαθέσιμο bandwidth... ειδηκά στο 4G...

----------


## stamatisp

> μάλλον δεν έχεις κατανοήσει πως λειτουργεί και μοιράζετε το διαθέσιμο bandwidth... ειδηκά στο 4G...


Τέλεια λοιπόν. Εξήγησε μας...

----------


## griniaris

> Τέλεια λοιπόν. Εξήγησε μας...


Δεν νομιζω οτι θα μπει στην διαδικασια να σου τα εξηγησει για αλλη μια φορα.  

Με λιγα λογια..  εξαρταται απο την κεραια που συνδεεσαι , απο τον φορτο που υπαρχει , απο τις προσφορες για απεριοριστα DATA και πολλα αλλα. 

Για πολλα λογια και πιο αναλυτικα διαβασε το νημα ξεκινωντας  κανα δυο μηνες πιο πριν. 

αν παρολα αυτα αμφιβαλεις...  παρε και ξεκινα τους τσακωμους. η δικη σου ηρεμια ταραζεται χωρις λογο.

----------


## puntomania

> Τέλεια λοιπόν. Εξήγησε μας...


θα στο πω χονδρικά.... αν η παροχή του dslam που συνδέεσαι με την adsl σου είναι 500Mbps και έχει 200 γραμμές adsl/vdsl επάνω... δεν θα πάρετε την μέγιστη ταχύτητα ταυτόχρονα. το ίδιο γίνετε και στην κινητή με ένα παραπάνω τώρα που δώσανε τα απεριόριστα... 

εγώ σε μένα πχ... πέρυσι που ειχα 2 booster... αν έκανα speedtest και τα 2 μαζί έπαιρνα περι τα 60mpbs ενώ ξεχωριστά το καθένα μόνο του 50, οπότε και διέκοψα το ένα..γιατί πολύ απλά η κεραία που έχω εδώ... δεν δίνει πάνω από 70-80mbps.

το δε καλοκαίρι.... σκέψου ότι έχω 3χ 24αρες και ένα  booster.... και πιάνω κάπου στα 45-50 συνήθως.... αντί για 120+ που ειναι το max... ενώ αντίθετα το upload Μου ειναι πάντα στο φουλ.

οπότε τι θα έπρεπε να κάνω... να μαλώνω κάθε μέρα στο 13888?

αν θες ταχύτητα 1:1 πας σε μισθωμένη γραμμή και εισαι κομπλέ... αλλα μην τα θέλουμε όλα δικά μας.

----------


## stamatisp

> Δεν νομιζω οτι θα μπει στην διαδικασια να σου τα εξηγησει για αλλη μια φορα.  
> 
> Με λιγα λογια..  εξαρταται απο την κεραια που συνδεεσαι , απο τον φορτο που υπαρχει , απο τις προσφορες για απεριοριστα DATA και πολλα αλλα. 
> 
> Για πολλα λογια και πιο αναλυτικα διαβασε το νημα ξεκινωντας  κανα δυο μηνες πιο πριν. 
> 
> αν παρολα αυτα αμφιβαλεις...  παρε και ξεκινα τους τσακωμους. η δικη σου ηρεμια ταραζεται χωρις λογο.


Κανένα πρόβλημα. Οι μετρήσεις μου άλλα δείχνουν αλλά οκ. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να πείσω κάποιον. Με ενδιαφέρει να κάνω την δουλειά μου. Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένος, αν και πιστεύω παίρνει ακόμα βελτίωση.
Επίσης οι τσακωμοί δεν αφορούν οτι θέλω να βλέπω netflix με 4K ή για να παίζω online παιχνίδια. Η χρήση είναι επαγγελματική ενώ ταυτόχρονα 3 μέλη από την οικογένειά μου κάνουν τηλεδιασκέψεις webex για τα σχολεία.
Επίσης, θεωρώ οτι όταν πουλάς μια υπηρεσία, πρέπει να μπορείς να την υποστηρίξεις κι όχι να κοροιδεύεις. Είμαι σε περιοχή πολύ αραιοκατοικημένη (όλο μονοκατοικίες) και το φορτίο δεν είναι μεγάλο.
Καλή σας μέρα.

----------


## dimyok

Παντως πρωτη φορα τετοιο χαλι να μη πιανει ηρακλειο  κρητης ουτε 1 mbps σταθερα δηλαδη για πεταμα ......

----------


## jimger

> Κανένα πρόβλημα. Οι μετρήσεις μου άλλα δείχνουν αλλά οκ. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να πείσω κάποιον. Με ενδιαφέρει να κάνω την δουλειά μου. Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένος, αν και πιστεύω παίρνει ακόμα βελτίωση.
> Επίσης οι τσακωμοί δεν αφορούν οτι θέλω να βλέπω netflix με 4K ή για να παίζω online παιχνίδια. Η χρήση είναι επαγγελματική ενώ ταυτόχρονα 3 μέλη από την οικογένειά μου κάνουν τηλεδιασκέψεις webex για τα σχολεία.
> Επίσης, θεωρώ οτι όταν πουλάς μια υπηρεσία, πρέπει να μπορείς να την υποστηρίξεις κι όχι να κοροιδεύεις. Είμαι σε περιοχή πολύ αραιοκατοικημένη (όλο μονοκατοικίες) και το φορτίο δεν είναι μεγάλο.
> Καλή σας μέρα.


Δεν νομίζω ότι κανείς έρχεται να τσακωθεί. Αλλά ακριβώς στην ίδια θέση με εσένα είναι πάνω κάτω όλοι... Λόγω τηλεδιασκέψεων, όλοι ίδιες λύσεις σκέφτονται. Η ταχύτητα ίδια είναι. Άρα μοιράζεται. Άρα όλοι είναι στα ίδια. Δηλαδή αν δεν είχατε τηλεδιασκέψεις τότε πιθανότατα ας πούμε 10 άτομα θα χρησιμοποιούσαν τα διαθέσιμα 500mbps της κεραίας άρα 50/άτομο. Αν ξαφνικά πέσουν 100 άτομα πάνω για να κάνουν δουλειά, αυτόματα πας γύρω στα 5. Και θα παραπονιούνται και οι 100. Δεν είναι ότι έχουν Unlimited bandwidth

----------


## jkarabas

Υπομονή και όλα θα στρώσουν μετά το Lockdown.
Πέραν της πλάκας πράγματι έχεις δίκιο.
Όλα επιβαρύνονται πλέον και οι υποδομές μας νομίζω δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο. 
Σαφώς και έχουν φτιάξει, δεν είναι όπως παλαιότερα, αλλά βλέπουμε τι γίνεται σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.
Δεν ξέρω που βρίσκεσαι αλλά στην επαρχία να δεις "κλάματα"!!

----------


## newbye

Σήμερα σε διάφορα σημεία που μέτρησα το 4G δεν πήγε πάνω από 25-30, μόνο μια κεραία έπιασε τα 90+ αλλά ήμουν ακριβώς από κάτω  :Laughing: .

----------


## GregoirX23

Εμείς με τις ταπεινές adsl δεν μπουκώνουμε σχεδόν ποτέ.. Τι να μπουκώσει;  :Whistle:  
Πλην ορισμένων εξαιρέσεων ανά διαστήματα π.χ διασύνδεση εξωτερικού..

----------


## jkarabas

> Εμείς με τις ταπεινές adsl δεν μπουκώνουμε σχεδόν ποτέ.. Τι να μπουκώσει;  
> Πλην ορισμένων εξαιρέσεων ανά διαστήματα π.χ διασύνδεση εξωτερικού..


Κοίτα αν έχεις κάποιο Iptv εκεί να δεις τι μπούκωμα γίνεται διότι όλοι είναι μέσα... :Razz:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Κοίτα αν έχεις κάποιο Iptv εκεί να δεις τι μπούκωμα γίνεται διότι όλοι είναι μέσα...


Indeed.. 
Σήμερα είχα 2 smart tv's στο youtube και torrent να δουλεύει πίσω στο pc και θέμα αν έμενε ελεύθερο 1-2Μ από τα 9 πραγματικά.. 
Οι τηλεοράσεις πάντως δεν ένιωθαν τπτ, όλα έπαιζαν οκ.. 
Και η πλοήγηση στο νετ πήγαινε οκ.. Αλλά δεν ήταν για πολλά πολλά ακόμη με τέτοια γραμμή.. 
Εκεί που μαρτυράω είναι όταν κατεβάζουν fw update 400~800Μ και περιμένωωωω... Αλλά πάλι καλά που δεν γίνεται συχνά.. 
Στα παραπάνω πάντως δεν έχει να κάνει σε κάτι με τη καραντίνα.. Τι να μπουκώσει από τα 9 η καραντίνα; Μόνο αν γίνει κάτι με το εξωτερικό όπως είπα πριν.. 
Γενικά πάντως δεν συμβαίνει συχνά το όλο αυτό.. Δεν είμαι πολύ απαιτητικό άτομο από τη γραμμή.. Αρκεί να μη πατώσει πιο  παρακάτω η ταχύτητα..

----------


## jkarabas

Κοίτα δεν ισχύει αυτό που είπα καθόλη την ήμερα. Απρόβλεπτα είναι αυτά.
Στη δική μου γραμμή (κλειδώνω στα 22) αν στο μηχάνημα του γιού μου κάνει update το steam. ΤΕΛΟΣ. Κλείνω τηλεόραση και πάω για ύπνο. Τερματίζει τη γραμμή.
Ή download κανα torrent (σπάνια το κάνω) δεν παίζει ούτε youtube ούτε τίποτα. Σέρνονται τα πάντα.
Υπάρχει λύση αλλά ακόμη δεν έχω ασχοληθεί.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Κοίτα δεν ισχύει αυτό που είπα καθόλη την ήμερα. Απρόβλεπτα είναι αυτά.
> Στη δική μου γραμμή (κλειδώνω στα 22) αν στο μηχάνημα του γιού μου κάνει update το steam. ΤΕΛΟΣ. Κλείνω τηλεόραση και πάω για ύπνο. Τερματίζει τη γραμμή.
> Ή download κανα torrent (σπάνια το κάνω) δεν παίζει ούτε youtube ούτε τίποτα. Σέρνονται τα πάντα.
> Υπάρχει λύση αλλά ακόμη δεν έχω ασχοληθεί.


Qos τπτ;  :Thinking: 
H κάποιο προσωρινό limit αν παίρνει μέσω wifi (802.11b η μέσω signal strength & 20Mhz) για όταν θες να κάνεις κάποια δουλειά.. 
Αν όμως παίρνει από καλώδιο.. Θέλει άλλα.. 
Πατέντες μεν.. Λύσεις υπάρχουν όπως λες, αλλά όλο το αναβάλλουμε..

----------


## jkarabas

> Qos τπτ; 
> H κάποιο προσωρινό limit αν παίρνει μέσω wifi (802.11b η μέσω signal strength & 20Mhz) για όταν θες να κάνεις κάποια δουλειά.. 
> Αν όμως παίρνει από καλώδιο.. Θέλει άλλα.. 
> Πατέντες μεν.. Λύσεις υπάρχουν όπως λες, αλλά όλο το αναβάλλουμε..


Ναι qos και με την ευκαιρία που κάναμε την κουβέντα μόλις το έκανα Post στο ανάλογο θέμα.

----------


## ntzima

Μόλις έβαλα κι εγώ speed booster να αυξήσω το upload. Ολα καλά αλλά στο σημείο π το βάζω δίνει μόνο 2 upload με 3 γραμμές σήμα (download +20-35)οπότε αναγκαστικά παίρνω μεγαλύτερο τηλεφωνικο καλώδιο για να το τοποθετήσω αλλού. 
Δν παίζει να μ κατεβάσει την ταχύτητα της adsl από το 5μετρο καλώδιο σωστά? 
Και επίσης υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός για σωστό qos?

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Μόλις έβαλα κι εγώ speed booster να αυξήσω το upload. Ολα καλά αλλά στο σημείο π το βάζω δίνει μόνο 2 upload με 3 γραμμές σήμα (download +20-35)οπότε αναγκαστικά παίρνω μεγαλύτερο τηλεφωνικο καλώδιο για να το τοποθετήσω αλλού. 
> Δν παίζει να μ κατεβάσει την ταχύτητα της adsl από το 5μετρο καλώδιο σωστά? 
> Και επίσης υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός για σωστό qos?



αμα το καλωδιο δεν ειναι παλιο δεν μειωσει την ταχυτητα της adsl καθολου. Αν δεις οτι στην μειωσει να παρεις νεο καλωδιο χαλκου τηλεφωνου. 
Αμα βγαλεις τελειως το dsl δεν σου δινει μεγαλυτερο upload ; διοτι δεν πιστευω οτι θα καταφερεις και πολλα ειτε με 4 μπαρες σηματος ειτε με 1-2 . Το εχω δοκιμασει και δεν εχω δει κατι σουπερ ουαου στις ταχυτητες ειτε ειχα φουλ μπαρες ειτε μια 1 γραμμη( πολλες φορες παει και 2 γραμμες_ αλλα συνηθως ειναι στην μια γραμμη που συνηθως εχω.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> αμα το καλωδιο δεν ειναι παλιο δεν μειωσει την ταχυτητα της adsl καθολου. Αν δεις οτι στην μειωσει να παρεις νεο καλωδιο χαλκου τηλεφωνου. 
> Αμα βγαλεις τελειως το dsl δεν σου δινει μεγαλυτερο upload ; διοτι δεν πιστευω οτι θα καταφερεις και πολλα ειτε με 4 μπαρες σηματος ειτε με 1-2 . Το εχω δοκιμασει και δεν εχω δει κατι σουπερ ουαου στις ταχυτητες ειτε ειχα φουλ μπαρες ειτε μια 1 γραμμη( πολλες φορες παει και 2 γραμμες_ αλλα συνηθως ειναι στην μια γραμμη που συνηθως εχω.


καλημερα μπαινω σημερα να πληρωσω το speedbooster και ακομα δεν εχει βγει ο λογαριασμος ενω ξερω οτι καθε 4 του μηνα εκδιδεται ο λογαριασμος και ξεκινανε απο την αρχη τα 100gb! 
και βλεπω οτι εχει δωσει δωρο 15gb για 15 ημερες!! αυτοματα !! καινουργιο αυτο το δωρο; εχει τυχει και σε κανεναν αλλον ;.

----------


## venejo

Είναι σχετικά πρόσφατο. Εμένα είχε δώσει στις 27 που είχα λογαριασμό, 15γιγα πάλι για 7 μέρες νομίζω, τα οποία έφυγαν αυθημερόν!

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Είναι σχετικά πρόσφατο. Εμένα είχε δώσει στις 27 που είχα λογαριασμό, 15γιγα πάλι για 7 μέρες νομίζω, τα οποία έφυγαν αυθημερόν!


πολυ καλο που το ενεργοποιουνε αυτοματα εκεινοι!! , εγω καθε φορα που πληρωνω μεσω του mycosmote κοσμοτε σταθερη και το booster παιρνω 1gb internet για 7 ημερες με διαρκεια ενεργοποιησης εντος 24 ωρων ! και το ενεργοποιω χειροκινητα και δεν το περναει αυτοματα!.

----------


## venejo

Αυτοματα δε το δινει παρά μόνο αν πληρώσεις ηλεκτρονικά μέσα από το site το λογαριασμό.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Αυτοματα δε το δινει παρά μόνο αν πληρώσεις ηλεκτρονικά μέσα από το site το λογαριασμό.



ναι πληρωσα μεσω του site του my cosmote την σταθερη στις 28/11/2020 . 
Πως βλεπω την καθε προσφορα; Εγω ενεργοποιησα το δωρεαν 1gb για 7 ημερες που δινει για πληρωμη με καρτα απο το my cosmote site.

----------


## venejo

> ναι πληρωσα μεσω του site του my cosmote την σταθερη στις 28/11/2020 . 
> Πως βλεπω την καθε προσφορα; Εγω ενεργοποιησα το δωρεαν 1gb για 7 ημερες που δινει για πληρωμη με καρτα απο το my cosmote site.


Στη πληρωμή του λογαριασμού booster μου το έδωσε.

----------


## ntzima

σημερα ειδα περιεργη συμπεριφορα ,να κολανε ολες οι συσκευες αρκετα και φτιαχτηκε με restart του modem. τι φαση?αμα εχει τετοια θεματα μηπως προλαβω να το δωσω πισω

----------


## dimyok

Eγω τους καλεσα γιατι στο app δε μου περασε τα 15gb + το βασικο η μηνιαια παγια χρέωση γραφει 7,5 + 2,5  αυτα στο σταθερο λογαριασμο  . Δε ξέρουν λεει θα το δουν .απλα πανε να χωσουν το 9,90

----------


## newbye

Το δώρο των 15GB για 14 ημέρες ήταν μέχρι χθες  :Razz:

----------


## dimyok

Ε χτες πληρωσα και το εγραφε ακομα στο app. Aπο σημερα 1 gb

----------


## griniaris

Off Topic





> Eγω τους καλεσα τους παπαρες γιατι στο app δε μου περασε τα 15gb + το βασικο η μηνιαια παγια χρέωση γραφει 7,5 + 2,5  αυτα στο σταθερο λογαριασμο  . Δε ξέρουν λεει θα το δουν . Παπαρια απλα πανε να χωσουν το 9,90



Χωρις παρεξηγηση...  αλλα σχεδον σε ολα σου τα ποστ βριζεις , χαρακτιριζεις ατομα με απρεπη επιθετα κλπ κλπ .
Επειδη διαβαζει το φορουμ και κοσμος σαν guest , σου ειναι ευκολο να γραφεις λιγο πιο προσεκτικα ?
Ειναι κριμα να δινουμε τετοια παραδειγματα ειδικα σε νεαρες ηλικιες. 
Ευχαριστω και συγνωμη αν ενοχληθεις , απλα και εμενα με ενοχλει να βλεπω συνεχεια βρισιες.. 

Φιλικα παντα.

----------


## dimyok

Με συγχωρεις εχεις δικιο .... Ακομα περιμενω στο τηλεφωνο 1 ωρα αναμονη + δεν απαντουν . Που να ρωτήσω και για ρυθμίσεις ....
Sorry και παλι δεν ειναι να εκνευριζομαι οποτε χαλαει κατι . το booster είχε ενα περιεργο κλειδωμα 1 βδομαδα τωρα είχε κολλήσει στο 1 Mbps ! Παλι χωρίς καμια απαντηση .... . reset και αλλαγη sim και μετα παλι πισω και προς το παρον εφτιαξε ... Αλλα λειτουργει με APN internet οχι Hybrid και χωρις bonding . To βραδυ μετα τις 01:00 ισως το γυρισω στη δικη του αλλα τα χαλανε συνεχεια απο συστημα εδώ μόλις δίνουν απεριοριστα καπου αλλου που κανονικα επρεπε να το εχουν δει... Αλλα απο το κινητης δηλωνουν αναρμοδιοι για το booster και απο το σταθερης ομοίως

----------


## Mastoras

Βρίσκομαι σε περιοχή με μοναδική επιλογή adsl και περιμένω να τελειώσει το συμβόλαιο με vodafone. Παραδοσιακά συγχρονίζω στα 10-12 mbit σε fastpath(snr 9) όμως το κακό τελευταία έχει παραγίνει. Κάθε τόσο off η γραμμή και αρκετές φορές μέσα στην ημέρα το ping μου εκτοξεύεται.. με wind παλιά τα ίδια και χειρότερα. Το μόνο καλό οι τιμές στα 18 ευρω/μήνα

Βλέπω λοιπόν ότι η μοναδική μου επιλογή και εφόσον έχω σχετικά καλό σήμα 4g στην περιοχή ειναι ο συνδιασμός cosmote adsl+speed booster.. όχι οτι θα σωθώ απ'όσα διαβάζα αλλά θα είμαι καλύτερα απο πριν..

Η χρήση μου είναι online games και netflix streaming. Θέλω λοιπόν να ρωτήσω αν το ping μου θα είναι ανεβασμένο εξαιτίας του booster και αν ναί πώς το αντιμετωπίζουμε.

Quos έχει παραμέτρους το router που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ? Και τέλος τώρα που θα μεταβώ σε Cosmote μπορείτε να με συμβουλέψετε πώς να πάρω καλή προσφορά? ή πλέον είναι ότι λέει ο κατάλογος ? 

Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## GregoirX23

> Βρίσκομαι σε περιοχή με μοναδική επιλογή adsl και περιμένω να τελειώσει το συμβόλαιο με vodafone. Παραδοσιακά συγχρονίζω στα 10-12 mbit σε fastpath(snr 9) όμως το κακό τελευταία έχει παραγίνει. Κάθε τόσο off η γραμμή και αρκετές φορές μέσα στην ημέρα το ping μου εκτοξεύεται.. με wind παλιά τα ίδια και χειρότερα. Το μόνο καλό οι τιμές στα 18 ευρω/μήνα
> 
> Βλέπω λοιπόν ότι η μοναδική μου επιλογή και εφόσον έχω σχετικά καλό σήμα 4g στην περιοχή ειναι ο συνδιασμός cosmote adsl+speed booster.. όχι οτι θα σωθώ απ'όσα διαβάζα αλλά θα είμαι καλύτερα απο πριν..
> 
> Η χρήση μου είναι online games και netflix streaming. Θέλω λοιπόν να ρωτήσω αν το ping μου θα είναι ανεβασμένο εξαιτίας του booster και αν ναί πώς το αντιμετωπίζουμε.
> 
> Quos έχει παραμέτρους το router που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ? Και τέλος τώρα που θα μεταβώ σε Cosmote μπορείτε να με συμβουλέψετε πώς να πάρω καλή προσφορά? ή πλέον είναι ότι λέει ο κατάλογος ? 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ !


Στατιστικά μπορούμε να έχουμε; 
Η εσωτερική καλωδίωση οκ; Αν και η απόσταση είναι μεγάλη.. 
Η περιοχή εκεί έχει γεμίσει από vdsl καμπίνες του οτε πως και δεν σε έριξαν σε καμία τέτοια σε προφίλ vdsl24/2;  
Άκυρο το παραπάνω.. Τώρα είδα ότι είσαι σε voda.. Επομένως δεν έχεις πολλές επιλογές.. 
Μόνο οτε μετά.. Σε adsl όπου λογικά αν έχεις καμπίνα vdsl κοντά σου θα σε ρίξουν εκεί σε προφίλ vdsl 24/2 η αν θες & μπορεί η γραμμή να πας παραπάνω.. Αλλιώς μόνο το booster.. 
To ftth δεν έχει έρθει εκεί; Έχουν σκάψει σε αρκετά μέρη στη περιοχή εκεί.. Επειδή γνωρίζω κάπως τη περιοχή.. 
Το ping σε κάθε περίπτωση ορίζεται από το προφίλ της καμπίνας.. Με fastpath θα είσαι οκ.. Και ιδίως σε cosmote θα έχεις καλύτερο latency στο εξωτερικό.. Και με το booster ακόμα δε νομίζω να έχεις θέμα (αν και κάνει τα δικά του ώρες ώρες), αλλά ας πουν τα παιδιά που το έχουν ήδη, εγώ το είχα πριν μερικά χρόνια.. 
Γενικά όποια κίνηση και να κάνεις θα ανέβεις αρκετά σε πάγιο με οτε.. Αλλά και τι άλλο να κάνεις θα μου πεις..

----------


## Mastoras

Φίλε μου ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Δυστυχώς είμαι απο τους άτυχους. Δεν μας αλλάξανε καφάο όταν κάνανε τα έργα πριν 2-3 χρόνια και ftth σκαβουν σε πιο κεντρικά σημεία. Εμείς εδώ ελπίζουμε το 2030 αν δεν έχουν μπεί οι Τούρκοι να νιώσουμε επιτέλους πολίτες Ευρωπαικής χώρας .. Και αυτό που έχω πολύ μου είναι. 
Νομίζω όταν γίνεται bonding επειδή εμπλέκεται το 4g χαλάει το latency. Γιαυτό ρωτάω όσους γνωρίζουν. Θα με ενδιέφερε και το εμπορικό κομμάτι με την τιμή. Δε με πειράζει να με χρεώνανε για 200αρα αλλά να έπαιρνα και ανάλογη υπηρεσία, αλλά να πληρώνω καραβίσια adsl στις μέρες μας με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα...

----------


## panoc

> Φίλε μου ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Δυστυχώς είμαι απο τους άτυχους. Δεν μας αλλάξανε καφάο όταν κάνανε τα έργα πριν 2-3 χρόνια και ftth σκαβουν σε πιο κεντρικά σημεία. Εμείς εδώ ελπίζουμε το 2030 αν δεν έχουν μπεί οι Τούρκοι να νιώσουμε επιτέλους πολίτες Ευρωπαικής χώρας .. Και αυτό που έχω πολύ μου είναι. 
> Νομίζω όταν γίνεται bonding επειδή εμπλέκεται το 4g χαλάει το latency. Γιαυτό ρωτάω όσους γνωρίζουν. Θα με ενδιέφερε και το εμπορικό κομμάτι με την τιμή. Δε με πειράζει να με χρεώνανε για 200αρα αλλά να έπαιρνα και ανάλογη υπηρεσία, αλλά να πληρώνω καραβίσια adsl στις μέρες μας με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα...


Το latency οντως αλλαζει και μεγαλωνει, οχι τραγικα αλλα μεγαλωνει.
πχ me to 4G απενεργοποιημενο


με το 4G (και το bonding) ενεργοποιημενο


το κακο ομως, ειναι οτι με το 4G εχει συχνα lag spikes αναλογα με το φορτο της κεραιας
το καλο ειναι οτι μεσα απο το μενου του ρουτερ φτιαχνοντας κανονα, μπορεις να απενεργοποιεις/ενεργοποιεις το 4G συνολικα ή για συγκεκεριμενο μηχανημα κατα το δοκουν.

----------


## Mastoras

"μπορεις να απενεργοποιεις/ενεργοποιεις το 4G συνολικα ή για συγκεκεριμενο μηχανημα κατα το δοκουν"

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε. Κάτι τέτοιο με ενδιαφέρει. Ιδανικά θα ήθελα το pc όταν θα κάτσω να παίξω να μη χρησιμοποιεί 4g και μόνο για εκείνο το διάστημα. 

Πόσο σου κοστίζει συνολικά το μήνα ote+speedbooster?

----------


## panoc

> Πόσο σου κοστίζει συνολικά το μήνα ote+speedbooster?


34Ε vdsl50 + 6.74 booster.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> "μπορεις να απενεργοποιεις/ενεργοποιεις το 4G συνολικα ή για συγκεκεριμενο μηχανημα κατα το δοκουν"
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε. Κάτι τέτοιο με ενδιαφέρει. Ιδανικά θα ήθελα το pc όταν θα κάτσω να παίξω να μη χρησιμοποιεί 4g και μόνο για εκείνο το διάστημα. 
> 
> Πόσο σου κοστίζει συνολικά το μήνα ote+speedbooster?


απο οτι καταλαβα μονο adsl ειχες και θα εχεις και με οτε αμα πας στον οτε , οποτε εχουμε και λεμε 
το πιο οικονομικο πακετο που αναφερει στο site της κοσμοτε ειναι το εξης https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...tId=prod430029 
28,90 ευρω με Απεριόριστα λεπτά προς σταθερά και 420 λεπτά προς κινητά Ελλάδας και προς διεθνή (σταθερά & κινητά) 29 χωρών και το booster εχει 6,80 ευρω οπως γραφει εδω https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...d_booster.html . Τονιζω οτι λαμβανεις 2 λογαριασμους εναν του double play μαζι με 2 επιπλεον  στο παγιο και τα υπολοιπα 4,80 ευρω στο λογαριασμο κινητης ξεχωριστα , δεν εκδιδονται την ιδια περιοδο . Εμενα αρχες του μηνα εκδιδεται η κινητη και τελος του μηνα το σταθερο τηλεφωνο .
Παντως υπαρχει και το COSMOTE Double Play 24 S με 23,90 ευρω το μηνα χωρις τηλεφωνια μεσα δες εδω https://www.cosmote.gr/announcements...Y_24_S_24m.pdf αλλα δεν αναφερειται στα πακετα του site , αλλα πρεπει να το δινουνε στα καταστηματα και στο 13888. Αρα αμα δεν σε ενδιαφερει το σταθερο τηλεφωνο τοτε βαλε το σκετο ιντερνετ και σου βγαινει και πιο οικονομικα.
Κανονικα υπαρχει και ενα αλλο πακετο που εχει 27,90 ευρω που εχει απεριοριστα σταθερα και 120 λεπτα προς κινητα και εξωτερικο , δες εδω https://www.cosmote.gr/announcements...24L_XL_24m.pdf , αλλα αφαιρεις και την εκπτωση του ενος 1 ευρω το μηνα  για το αμα ενεργοποιησεις τον  email λογαριασμο που δεν αναφερεται στο pdf link αυτο! .

----------


## Mastoras

> απο οτι καταλαβα μονο adsl ειχες και θα εχεις και με οτε αμα πας στον οτε , οποτε εχουμε και λεμε 
> το πιο οικονομικο πακετο που αναφερει στο site της κοσμοτε ειναι το εξης https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...tId=prod430029 
> 28,90 ευρω με Απεριόριστα λεπτά προς σταθερά και 420 λεπτά προς κινητά Ελλάδας και προς διεθνή (σταθερά & κινητά) 29 χωρών και το booster εχει 6,80 ευρω οπως γραφει εδω https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...d_booster.html . Τονιζω οτι λαμβανεις 2 λογαριασμους εναν του double play μαζι με 2 επιπλεον  στο παγιο και τα υπολοιπα 4,80 ευρω στο λογαριασμο κινητης ξεχωριστα , δεν εκδιδονται την ιδια περιοδο . Εμενα αρχες του μηνα εκδιδεται η κινητη και τελος του μηνα το σταθερο τηλεφωνο .
> Παντως υπαρχει και το COSMOTE Double Play 24 S με 23,90 ευρω το μηνα χωρις τηλεφωνια μεσα δες εδω https://www.cosmote.gr/announcements...Y_24_S_24m.pdf αλλα δεν αναφερειται στα πακετα του site , αλλα πρεπει να το δινουνε στα καταστηματα και στο 13888. Αρα αμα δεν σε ενδιαφερει το σταθερο τηλεφωνο τοτε βαλε το σκετο ιντερνετ και σου βγαινει και πιο οικονομικα.
> Κανονικα υπαρχει και ενα αλλο πακετο που εχει 27,90 ευρω που εχει απεριοριστα σταθερα και 120 λεπτα προς κινητα και εξωτερικο , δες εδω https://www.cosmote.gr/announcements...24L_XL_24m.pdf , αλλα αφαιρεις και την εκπτωση του ενος 1 ευρω το μηνα  για το αμα ενεργοποιησεις τον  email λογαριασμο που δεν αναφερεται στο pdf link αυτο! .


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανάλυση. Θυμάμαι όταν κοντεύει το συμβόλαιο να λήξει που την πέφτουν ταυτόχρονα όλες οι εταιρίες να σε κάνουνε πελάτη και δίνανε προσφορές λίγο πιο κάτω απο τις τιμές καταλόγου, αναρωτιέμαι αν ισχύει ακόμα κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανάλυση. Θυμάμαι όταν κοντεύει το συμβόλαιο να λήξει που την πέφτουν ταυτόχρονα όλες οι εταιρίες να σε κάνουνε πελάτη και δίνανε προσφορές λίγο πιο κάτω απο τις τιμές καταλόγου, αναρωτιέμαι αν ισχύει ακόμα κάτι τέτοιο


Το sfbb υποθέτω ότι είναι out of the question; 
Δεν πέρασε από εκεί η οπτική ε; Προς τα που είσαι αλήθεια αν επιτρέπεται; & Αν μπορείς να πεις χοντρικά.. Τον αριθμό του box/καφάο το ξέρεις; 
Τώρα τελευταία υπήρξε οργασμός έργων για το ftth στις περιοχές εκεί.. 
Καμπίνα μπορεί να μην άλλαξαν, αλλά για τομή οπτικής κοίταξες;

----------


## Mastoras

> Το sfbb υποθέτω ότι είναι out of the question; 
> Δεν πέρασε από εκεί η οπτική ε; Προς τα που είσαι αλήθεια αν επιτρέπεται; & Αν μπορείς να πεις χοντρικά.. Τον αριθμό του box/καφάο το ξέρεις; 
> Τώρα τελευταία υπήρξε οργασμός έργων για το ftth στις περιοχές εκεί.. 
> Καμπίνα μπορεί να μην άλλαξαν, αλλά για τομή οπτικής κοίταξες;


Φίλε μου πολλά περάσανε και δεν με ακούμπησαν... Δε μπορώ να χωνέψω το ότι ασχολούμαι,γουστάρω και χρειάζομαι καλό ίντερνετ απο την "γέννηση" του και παρόλαυτα είμαι στον βούρκο με τα σκ...

Και βλέπω και κόσμο που έχει πρόσβαση σε vdsl ή οπτικές και απλά τσιγγουνεύεται. Τρέλα! 

Το καφάο μου είναι το 1597-208. Τέλη του 2017 που κάνανε έργα και ενώ αρχικά ήταν να το αλλάξουν με ανάθεση σε πιο σύγχρονο τελικά το εξαιρέσανε . Οπότε vdsl καπούτ ωράια πράγματα ε.. Επίσης κάνουνε έργα για οπτικές αλλά είμαι μακριά, μένω προς οικισμό ΑΤΕ,Καταφύγι στην Π Φώκαια. 

Ρεαλιστικά οι επιλογές μου για αναβάθμιση είναι Speedbooster ή κάποιο link με κανα μακρινό γείτονα που να έχει καλό ιντερνετ. Αυτό το τελευταίο δεν είναι εύκολο όπως καταλαβαίνεις, δεν ξέρω και πολύ κόσμο εδώ..

Άλλες εναλλακτικές Starlink δορυφορικό ή και 5G όταν θα είναι διαθέσιμα... Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον !

----------


## griniaris

Αυτα γιατι τα εχεις απορριψει ?  


Vodafone Giga Unlimited Ultra   69,50€/μήνα
COSMOTE GIGAMAX UNLIMITED

Για το 5G μην στηριζεις τις ελπιδες σου εκει.  Οταν θα πρεπει να εχεις κεραια στα < 200μετρα , δεν το βλεπω να γινεται συντομα.
Πιο συντομα θα γινουν διαθεσιμα τα συμβολαια για starlink παρα για το 5G.

----------


## Mastoras

> Αυτα γιατι τα εχεις απορριψει ?  
> 
> 
> Vodafone Giga Unlimited Ultra   69,50€/μήνα
> COSMOTE GIGAMAX UNLIMITED
> 
> Για το 5G μην στηριζεις τις ελπιδες σου εκει.  Οταν θα πρεπει να εχεις κεραια στα < 200μετρα , δεν το βλεπω να γινεται συντομα.
> Πιο συντομα θα γινουν διαθεσιμα τα συμβολαια για starlink παρα για το 5G.


Λόγω latency τα έχω απορρίψει griniaris. Και είναι και ακριβά. Αυτό που λές για το 5g ναι το εμπέδωσα.. Το καλύτερο θα ήταν κάποιο link με συντοπίτη αλλά καταλαβαίνεις πόσο δύσκολο είναι να βρείς ένας "άγνωστο" ενδιαφερόμενο και την πολυπλοκότητα του εγχειρήματος...

----------


## griniaris

Με LTE απο cosmote εχω 12 ms . 
Ταχυτητες εχω δει μεχρι και 170/18 Mbps
Οποτε ειναι υπεραρκετα και αρκετα γρηγορα.

Απλα εγραψες οτι καποιοι εχουν προσβαση σε υψηλες ταχυτητες και τσιγγουνευονται. 

Και θεωρησα οτι με 55 € / μηνα για να λυσεις το προβλημα σου ... δεν θα ειχες προβλημα. 

Επισης και να ξεκινησει η Starlink  , μην νομιζεις οτι θα δινεις λιγοτερο απο 70-80 € μηνιαιως. + εφαπαξ 3-4-5 κατοσταρικα για εξοπλισμο.

Anyway . σορυ για το offtopic.   :Smile:

----------


## Mastoras

Έτσι όπως το λές ναί αν με καλύπτει σε latency θα είχε ενδιαφέρον. θα το επανεξετάσω. Σε ευχαριστώ και εσένα. Αφήνω το off topic και εγώ.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Φίλε μου πολλά περάσανε και δεν με ακούμπησαν... Δε μπορώ να χωνέψω το ότι ασχολούμαι,γουστάρω και χρειάζομαι καλό ίντερνετ απο την "γέννηση" του και παρόλαυτα είμαι στον βούρκο με τα σκ...
> 
> Και βλέπω και κόσμο που έχει πρόσβαση σε vdsl ή οπτικές και απλά τσιγγουνεύεται. Τρέλα! 
> 
> Το καφάο μου είναι το 1597-208. Τέλη του 2017 που κάνανε έργα και ενώ αρχικά ήταν να το αλλάξουν με ανάθεση σε πιο σύγχρονο τελικά το εξαιρέσανε . Οπότε vdsl καπούτ ωράια πράγματα ε.. Επίσης κάνουνε έργα για οπτικές αλλά είμαι μακριά, μένω προς οικισμό ΑΤΕ,Καταφύγι στην Π Φώκαια. 
> 
> Ρεαλιστικά οι επιλογές μου για αναβάθμιση είναι Speedbooster ή κάποιο link με κανα μακρινό γείτονα που να έχει καλό ιντερνετ. Αυτό το τελευταίο δεν είναι εύκολο όπως καταλαβαίνεις, δεν ξέρω και πολύ κόσμο εδώ..
> 
> Άλλες εναλλακτικές Starlink δορυφορικό ή και 5G όταν θα είναι διαθέσιμα... Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον !


Ναι όντως εκεί δεν πρέπει να έχουν φτάσει οι οπτικές, μένει γνωστός μου εκεί κοντά (εξοχικό) προς την εκκλησία του Αγ. Γεωργίου.. 
Πάντως απ'ότι είδα σας αλλάζει κολώνες ο δεδδηε.. Κάτι είναι και αυτό ε;..  :Whistle: 
Για το καφάο θα το ψάξω όταν μπορέσω..  
Εγώ Σαρωνίδα είμαι (εξοχικό) και με παρακαλάνε για ftth, αλλά σε πολυκατοικία δύσκολο το όλο.. 
Με adsl πιάνω 20/1, είμαι κοντά στο α.κ.. 
Όσο για το βούρκο που είπες, μόνο τους βόθρους να σκεφτείς που έχουν οι περιοχές εκεί (εντός Αττικής) θα καταλάβεις πόσο πίσω είμαστε.. 
Δορυφορικό πάντως δεν θα πρότεινα.. Καλύτερα booster..

Αλήθεια γιατί δεν ζητάς snr6 από τη βόντα; Θα τσίμπαγες +1-1,5Μ.. 
Σε ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο το down η το up γενικά; (Δίνουν και 2αρι up αν και με αντίστοιχη πτώση στο down).. 
Γενικά με το adsl είναι μικρά τα περιθώρια.. 
Μόνο αν ρίξεις το snr στο πάτωμα (με ειδικό ρουτερ) και όσο αντέχει η γραμμή.. Και αν δεν έχεις voip, που μάλλον δεν έχεις.. 
Το συμβόλαιο πότε λήγει; 

- - - Updated - - -




> Με LTE απο cosmote εχω 12 ms . 
> Ταχυτητες εχω δει μεχρι και 170/18 Mbps
> Οποτε ειναι υπεραρκετα και αρκετα γρηγορα.
> 
> Απλα εγραψες οτι καποιοι εχουν προσβαση σε υψηλες ταχυτητες και τσιγγουνευονται. 
> 
> Και θεωρησα οτι με 55 € / μηνα για να λυσεις το προβλημα σου ... δεν θα ειχες προβλημα. 
> 
> Επισης και να ξεκινησει η Starlink  , μην νομιζεις οτι θα δινεις λιγοτερο απο 70-80 € μηνιαιως. + εφαπαξ 3-4-5 κατοσταρικα για εξοπλισμο.
> ...


Vs του booster είναι μια ιδέα..  :Thinking: 
Που μπορείς να το παίρνεις και μαζί σου αν είναι σε κινητό.. 
Twin sim υποστηρίζει φαντάζομαι.. 
Αλλά είναι "ολίγον" τι, πιο πάνω οι τιμές γενικά..  :Thinking:

----------


## dimyok

Στο χωριο που ειχα δει προ lockdown ενα χειμωνα ειχαν ξηλωσει και κλεψει οτι μεταλλο βρηκαν απο ντεποζιτα μεχρι ηλιακους και κεραιες . Οποτε αστα να πανε δε μπορεις να αφησεις δορυφορικο εκει ουτε tv....

----------


## Mastoras

@GregoirX23 voip δεν έχω όχι αλλά δε τρελαίνομαι κιόλας. 

Κλειδώνει γύρω στα 10+ με 12 και συμπεριφέρεται ως εξής.. ανάλογα τον καιρό, την υγρασία κτλ το snr σταδιακά πέφτει και τα errors αυξάνονται γιαυτό δε το θέλω στο 6. Τις ηλιόλουστες μέρες σε snr και errors είναι πιο σταθερό. Φυσικά όμως το καλοκαίρι που "πιταρει" το dslam και όχι μόνο το καλοκαίρι πλεόν γίνεται της μουρλής. Τα καλά του ADSL..

Δλδ εκεί που παίζω με 70 ping ένα game ξαφνικά θα αρχίσει τα περίεργα και θα φτάνει τα 2000 ms. Συχτιρίζεις, το παρατάς κανα μισάωρο και το ξαναπιάνεις.. Upload έχω το εξωφρενικά υψηλό 800 kbps . Στο σπίτι έχουμε κοινή γραμμή με τον αδερφό μου μιας και είναι μονοκατοικία. Για να μη πλατιάζω, είναι ανεπαρκες για 1-2 οικογένειες, δε συζητάμε καν για torrent ή να μπούμε κανα δύο στο youtube ταυτόχρονα. 

Κολώνες της ΔΕΗ ναι βάλανε αλλά να σου πώ δε ξέρω αν παίζει αυτό ρόλο στο ίντερνετ. Πάντως το ρεύμα μια χαρά πέφτει μια στο τόσο ίδια συμπεριφορά με πρίν..

θα κοιτάξω και με 4G να δώ ταχύτητες και τι ping έχω σε game servers αν και όλοι λένε οτι δε κάνει για gaming..

Το συμβόλαιο λήγει τον Φλεβάρη. Στείλε pm αν θέλεις μη χαλάμε το θέμα του booster

----------


## GregoirX23

Off Topic


		Δεν έχει σχέση το ρεύμα με το ίντερνετ.. Απλά λέω.. 
Και το ρεύμα εκεί ανοιγοκλείνει συνεχώς ανά διαστήματα, όχι διακοπή, σαν σύντομο on/off ένα πράγμα.. Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι κάνουν, αλλάζουν κυκλώματα; Αυτό είναι χρόνια τώρα..  
Αν χρειαστεί κάτι θα στείλω π.μ..  :Wink: 


Πάντως ναι, αν η γραμμή σου δεν είναι και στη καλύτερη κατάσταση, είσαι που είσαι μακριά, καλύτερα όχι στο σνρ6..  
Πάντως η συμπεριφορά που περιγράφεις γενικά μου ακούγεται σαν καλωδιακό θέμα σε κάποιο βαθμό..  
Έχεις τσεκάρει εσωτερική καλωδίωση; Να δούμε αν φταίει η εσωτερική η το ζεύγος χαλκού.. 
Αν το ζεύγος είναι καλό, θα μπορούσες να πιάσεις κάτι παραπάνω πιέζοντας το και ζητώντας και 2αρι up.. Αν και ξαναλέω.. Η απόσταση δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο και τα περιθώρια είναι μικρά.. Πολύ.. Αν ελπίζεις σε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.. Αν τώρα απλά σε ενδιαφέρει το latency ανεβάζεις snr να σταθεροποιηθεί και χτυπάς ένα fastpath.. Αν το λέει η "ψυχή" της γραμμής & της καλωδίωσης..  
Ακόμα αν μοιράζεστε & τη γραμμή... Σκούρα τα πράγματα.. Τότε θέλετε κάποια υλοποίηση qos η κάτι τέτοιο (κάποιο περιορισμό-διαμοιρασμό) ώστε να μη μπουκώνετε τη γραμμή.. Τα 2000ms που περιγράφεις θα μπορούσε να είναι από μπούκωμα-κορεσμό του ήδη μικρού upload.. Δλδ κάποιος ανεβάζει κάτι.. Με το booster όλο και κάτι τέτοιο θα μπορούσατε να ορίσετε.. 
*Αφού είστε 2 μην παίζεις άλλο με την adsl.. Δες το booster Η κάποια υλοποίηση 4g.. Αν και στο δεύτερο ανεβαίνει το κασέ.. 
Και αφού σε ενδιαφέρει και το gaming, σε οτε θα έχεις και καλύτερο latency λόγω καλύτερης διασύνδεσης με εξωτερικό..

----------


## Mastoras

Τα έχω γράψει νομίζω. Fastpath είμαι και για 39 attenuation δε μπορώ να περιμένω και κάτι καλύτερο. Τα έχω ελέγξει όλα απο καλωδιώσεις και στην εισαγωγή τα ίδια νούμερα βλέπουμε.. τα 2000 ms τα κάνει όταν όλοι κοιμούνται και στις 3 το πρωί πχ.. Απλά είναι θέμα σάπιας τεχνολογίας και μακρινής απόστασης. Ένα αξιοπρεπές internet ζητάω με λίγο καλύτερο upload να μη τρώμε 10 μέρες να κατέβει κάτι και χωρίς να κόβεται το ίντερνετ σε όλο το σπίτι όποτε το κάνω. Να παίζω κανα onine παιχνιδάκι χωρίς να είναι roller coaster η ποιότητα της γραμμής όπως και να βλέπω netflix 4κ stream.. Που να είχαμε και παιδιά να θέλουμε και Webex, ντροπή μας δλδ ο Θεός να μας κάψει !

Thanks παντως, τα είπα και ηρέμησα  :Smile:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τα έχω γράψει νομίζω. Fastpath είμαι και για 39 attenuation δε μπορώ να περιμένω και κάτι καλύτερο. Τα έχω ελέγξει όλα απο καλωδιώσεις και στην εισαγωγή τα ίδια νούμερα βλέπουμε.. τα 2000 ms τα κάνει όταν όλοι κοιμούνται και στις 3 το πρωί πχ.. Απλά είναι θέμα σάπιας τεχνολογίας και μακρινής απόστασης. Ένα αξιοπρεπές internet ζητάω με λίγο καλύτερο upload να μη τρώμε 10 μέρες να κατέβει κάτι και χωρίς να κόβεται το ίντερνετ σε όλο το σπίτι όποτε το κάνω. Να παίζω κανα onine παιχνιδάκι χωρίς να είναι roller coaster η ποιότητα της γραμμής όπως και να βλέπω netflix 4κ stream.. Που να είχαμε και παιδιά να θέλουμε και Webex, ντροπή μας δλδ ο Θεός να μας κάψει !
> 
> Thanks παντως, τα είπα και ηρέμησα


Γιατί το βράδυ δεν μπορεί κάποιος να ανεβάζει κάτι η κάτι να κάνει update και να μπουκώνει; 
Το θεωρείς απίθανο; 
Ε ναι.. Γενικά το είπαμε, τα όποια περιθώρια είναι μικρά για το adsl και την απόσταση σου.. 
Το α.κ υποθέτω ότι ξέρεις που είναι.. Ο οτε εκεί.. 
Οπότε booster η κάτι σε 4g.. Αν έχεις βλέψεις και για 4Κ.. Εγώ βολεύομαι ακόμα με fhd.. 
Στατιστικά εικόνα δεν έχεις βάλει νομίζω ε;

----------


## dimyok

στις 3 το πρωί ειναι η ωρα που ξεφρακαρει εστω για 2-3 ωρες .... Κατι αλλο συμβαινει και εγω που τους βριζω εχω τσεκαρει πρωτα οτι δεν κατεβαζει και αλλος απο τη γραμη για να κανει τέτοιο lag . Iσως η κεραια με το σημα να βαλει Antenna mode: Outer . Εκτος και αν απο τη προσφορα εχει πεσει ο πυργος οπως εδω ....

----------


## GregoirX23

> στις 3 το πρωί ειναι η ωρα που ξεφρακαρει εστω για 2-3 ωρες .... Κατι αλλο συμβαινει και εγω που τους βριζω εχω τσεκαρει πρωτα οτι δεν κατεβαζει και αλλος απο τη γραμη για να κανει τέτοιο lag . Iσως η κεραια με το σημα να βαλει Antenna mode: Outer . Εκτος και αν απο τη προσφορα εχει πεσει ο πυργος οπως εδω ....


My bad.. Δεν πήγαινε σε εσένα η απάντηση μου..  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mastoras

Ναι δεν μπουκώνει επειδή είναι κάποιος άλλος online γιατί έχω κάνει δοκιμές με το router να αφήνω μόνο το δικό μου υπολογιστή να έχει πρόσβαση. Ίδια συμπεριφορά. Στατιστικά τα ανεβάζω τώρα..

Στην πρώτη φώτο είναι η γραμμή μου με 2 μέρες uptime και η δεύτερη είναι η γραμμή μετά απο reboot του router. Έτσι συμπεριφέρεται γενικά.. Στην 3η είναι ενα tracert σε game server που σκάει και ενα ωραίοτατο lag spike όπως συνήθως.. Και όλα αυτά τα έκανα μόλις τώρα που μιλάμε. Αν βλέπετε κάτι που δε βλέπω feel free to comment..

https://ibb.co/7Rq6cry

https://ibb.co/H7FdWCL

https://ibb.co/r0YL7J9

----------


## dimyok

Εγω βλεπω tplink archer V1 που σε πολλους κανει θεμα . Και αρκετα λαθη με θορυβο στη γραμμη ισως

----------


## Mastoras

> Εγω βλεπω tplink archer V1 που σε πολλους κανει θεμα . Και αρκετα λαθη με θορυβο στη γραμμη ισως


Το έχω χρόνια. Archer VR600 v1..  Πάντως και με αναλυτή απο ένα τεχνικό που είχε έρθει παλιά και εκείνος "μάζευε" λάθη στην γραμμή . Δε πιστεύω οτι φταίει το router γιατί τα λάθη πότε είναι λίγα, πότε πολλά ανάλογα τον καιρό.. θα ξαναδοκίμασω με το επόμενο όμως, τι να πω..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ναι δεν μπουκώνει επειδή είναι κάποιος άλλος online γιατί έχω κάνει δοκιμές με το router να αφήνω μόνο το δικό μου υπολογιστή να έχει πρόσβαση. Ίδια συμπεριφορά. Στατιστικά τα ανεβάζω τώρα..
> 
> Στην πρώτη φώτο είναι η γραμμή μου με 2 μέρες uptime και η δεύτερη είναι η γραμμή μετά απο reboot του router. Έτσι συμπεριφέρεται γενικά.. Στην 3η είναι ενα tracert σε game server που σκάει και ενα ωραίοτατο lag spike όπως συνήθως.. Και όλα αυτά τα έκανα μόλις τώρα που μιλάμε. Αν βλέπετε κάτι που δε βλέπω feel free to comment..
> 
> https://ibb.co/7Rq6cry
> 
> https://ibb.co/H7FdWCL
> 
> https://ibb.co/r0YL7J9


*Μα και εσύ printscreen από pc δεν μπορούσες να κάνεις; 6.6ΜΒ φωτό από high res κινητό;  :Whistle: 
Πρόβλημα θορύβου σαν να βλέπω στη πρώτη φωτό.. Μάλλον επειδή έχει πέσει το attainable και σε αυτό το fastpath δεν βοηθάει καθόλου.. 
Εγώ θα επιμείνω πάντως ότι κάτι μπορεί να τρέχει με το χαλκό.. Αν και την απόσταση δεν τη λες και λίγη.. Τι να πω.. 
Όσο για το ping προφανώς κάτι τρέχει με τον server του εξωτερικού.. Σε άλλους δοκίμασες; 
Το θέμα είναι ότι αν ο χαλκός μέσα η έξω από το σπίτι έχει θέμα, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα σου επηρεάζει και το booster.. 
Το 4g μόνο του (ακόμα και με το booster) θα ήταν μια ιδέα, αλλά το όλο εξαρτάται κ από το φόρτο της κεραίας, τις καιρικές συνθήκες και το όλο των ασύρματων δικτύων..  
Τέλος αν είσαι τόσο "ευαίσθητος" στο θέμα του latency μάλλον θα πρέπει να κάνεις κ κάποιο qos η διαμοιρασμό των γραμμών η των συσκευών αν βάλεις τλκ το booster.. Γίνεται με το ΗΑ35 αυτό.. Το τι θα βγαίνει από που δλδ.. 
* Επίσης βλέπω και trace σε διαφορετικές ip.. Μήπως εκεί είναι το θέμα;  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγω βλεπω tplink archer V1 που σε πολλους κανει θεμα . Και αρκετα λαθη με θορυβο στη γραμμη ισως


Τι παίζει με αυτά τα ρουτερ αλήθεια;

- - - Updated - - -




> Το έχω χρόνια. Archer VR600 v1..  Πάντως και με αναλυτή απο ένα τεχνικό που είχε έρθει παλιά και εκείνος "μάζευε" λάθη στην γραμμή . Δε πιστεύω οτι φταίει το router γιατί τα λάθη πότε είναι λίγα, πότε πολλά ανάλογα τον καιρό.. θα ξαναδοκίμασω με το επόμενο όμως, τι να πω..


Που είχε μετρήσει ο τεχνικός; Στο box η στο σπίτι; 
Σε ποιο επόμενο αναφέρεσαι; 
Αν λες για το booster δεν αναφέρει errors..

----------


## Mastoras

@GregoirX23 με έφαγε η δύναμη της συνήθειας και άρπαξα το κινητό στο χέρι... η συνέχεια γνωστή :P

Αγνοήσε το το tracert.. Έχω μεγάλη απόσταση απο το κέντρο οπότε ναί πολλά μπορεί να παίζουν με το χαλκό. Πάντως η μέτρηση που έκανε ο τεχνικός ήταν απο την εισαγωγή της μονοκατοικίας και πήρε ίδια στατιστικά και απο την πρίζα στο σπίτι. Ενοούσα το επόμενο router που θα πέσει στα χέρια μου μιας και με βλέπω να πηγαίνω ΟΤΕ.. 

Για το 4g speedbooster έχω διαβάσει. Να βοηθήσει λίγο ελπίζω κι ας μη καλύψει όλες μου τις απαιτήσεις..

----------


## GregoirX23

Trace έκανα και εγώ στα πάνω.. Δείχνουν οκ.. 
Πάντως με το booster θα πας καλύτερα θεωρώ.. Όλο και κάτι θα σκαρώσεις.. Μόνο έχε κατά νου ότι ο bonding server κάνει τα δικά του ώρες ώρες.. 
Και αν τύχει και πέσει στη συζήτηση ποτέ, ζήτα τους να κάνουν έλεγχο στο ζεύγος χαλκού Η και αλλαγή του αν όντως έχει θέμα..

----------


## Mastoras

Ναι τα διάβασα τα παράπονα για τον bonding server. Γενικά με θεωρώ αρκετά ευέλικτο και της πατέντας και θα το φέρω όσο μπορώ στα μέτρα μου.. Όταν βάλω ΟΤΕ πολύ πιθανό να τους φέρω για έλεγχο. Έχω και κανα δύο φίλους που δουλεύουν εξωτερικοί τεχνικοί στα καφαο. Θα στείλω και καμμια 10αριά mail να ζητήσω να μας αναβαθμίσουν την περιοχή, ποτέ δε ξέρεις μπορεί να σταθώ και τυχερός και είναι και αλλιώς να τους απευθύνεσαι ως πελάτης τους πλέον.. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους !

----------


## Kostas741

Καλησπερα κι απο μενα.
Δεδομενου οτι μενω σε μικρη περιοχη της Δυτικης Αττικης, παρηγγειλα κι εγω το router για συνδεση Speedbooster.
Παρ ολα τα προβληματα που διαβαζω, εχω σχετικα κοντα κεραια και το κινητο μου πιανει αψογα 4G+ με 100 mbps (ενω vodafone με το ζορι στα 20).
Υπαρχει κατι που θα επρεπε να προσεξω κατα την εγκατασταση αλλα και κατα την λειτουργια του;

----------


## jkarabas

Καλημέρα Χρόνια Πολλά στους εορτάζοντες.
Με ποιο τρόπο το παρήγγειλες; Εννοώ τηλεφωνικά το έκανες;
Αν θέλω να δω τη λήψη που έχω μέσα στο σπίτι για το 4G του ΟΤΕ υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος
να το τσεκάρω γιατί όλα τα κινητά που έχω είναι στη wind;
Επίσης κατά την επιστροφή του παλιού speedport το κουτί του το έχω πετάξει. Θα το δεχτούνε πίσω;

----------


## GregoirX23

Κουτί δεν χρειάζεται, μόνο ρουτερ & τροφοδοτικό... 
*Μην ξεχάσεις την απόδειξη παραλαβής..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Καλημέρα Χρόνια Πολλά στους εορτάζοντες.
> Με ποιο τρόπο το παρήγγειλες; Εννοώ τηλεφωνικά το έκανες;
> Αν θέλω να δω τη λήψη που έχω μέσα στο σπίτι για το 4G του ΟΤΕ υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος
> να το τσεκάρω γιατί όλα τα κινητά που έχω είναι στη wind;
> Επίσης κατά την επιστροφή του παλιού speedport το κουτί του το έχω πετάξει. Θα το δεχτούνε πίσω;


κανε αιτηση για speedbooster και παρε και το ρουτερ και βλεπεις , πολυ πιθανον να δεις βελτιωση στην ταχυτητα , αμα δεν σε καλυψει το δηλωνεις σαν βλαβη και βλεπεις τι θα σου πουνε , αν οντως υπαρχει προβλημα καλυψης θα στο καταργησουνε ατελως. Επισης εχεις δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης αμα κανεις τηλεφωνικη παραγγελια στο 13888 για το booster , ενω αμα το εκανες στο καταστημα Γερμανος ή κοσμοτε shop δεν υπαρχει. 
Και εμενα πιανει 1 γραμμη σημα 4g και δεν πεφτει κατω , αλλα αλλες φορες μπορει να παει και 2 γραμμες αλλα η βελτιωση στην πλοηγηση και στην φορτωση των σελιδων εστω και με μια γραμμη 4g ειναι τεραστια!!
Aπο εκει και μετα να ξεκαθαρισουμε κατι ποτε δεν εχει την ιδια ταχυτητα το δικτυο κινητης μπορει μια ειναι φουλ πχ 35-39mbs και μετα με αλλο τεστ να σου βγαλει 19mbs και παλι ευχαριστημενος ειμαι εγω!!.

----------


## jkarabas

> κανε αιτηση για speedbooster και παρε και το ρουτερ και βλεπεις , πολυ πιθανον να δεις βελτιωση στην ταχυτητα , αμα δεν σε καλυψει το δηλωνεις σαν βλαβη και βλεπεις τι θα σου πουνε , αν οντως υπαρχει προβλημα καλυψης θα στο καταργησουνε ατελως. Επισης εχεις δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης αμα κανεις τηλεφωνικη παραγγελια στο 13888 για το booster , ενω αμα το εκανες στο καταστημα Γερμανος ή κοσμοτε shop δεν υπαρχει. 
> Και εμενα πιανει 1 γραμμη σημα 4g και δεν πεφτει κατω , αλλα αλλες φορες μπορει να παει και 2 γραμμες αλλα η βελτιωση στην πλοηγηση και στην φορτωση των σελιδων εστω και με μια γραμμη 4g ειναι τεραστια!!
> Aπο εκει και μετα να ξεκαθαρισουμε κατι ποτε δεν εχει την ιδια ταχυτητα το δικτυο κινητης μπορει μια ειναι φουλ πχ 35-39mbs και μετα με αλλο τεστ να σου βγαλει 19mbs και παλι ευχαριστημενος ειμαι εγω!!.


Από το site της cosmote αν το κάνω που λέει "Ενδιαφέρομαι για την υπηρεσία;" ισχύει σαν το 13888;

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης γνωρίζει κάποιος τι γίνεται με την τηλεφωνία;
Εγώ έχω ήδη νέους κωδικούς για την τηλεφωνία. Την έχω ξεχωρίσει και έχω τον fritz για αυτό το σκοπό.
Τι πρέπει να κάνω για να μην εκδώσει αυτόματα κωδικούς όταν βάλω επάνω τον νέο ρουτερ μέσω της γραμμής και χάσω πάλι τους κωδικούς.
Μπορώ να το βάλω αρχικά μόνο με ethernet και να κάνω disable την τηλεφωνία;

----------


## Kostas741

Καλησπερα σε ολους.
Μολις μου ηρθε το router, εκανα τις συνδεσεις, το εικονιδιο για τη sim δειχνει εξαιρετικο σημα και ανοιχτο μπλε (4g) αλλα η ταχυτητα μενει στα 9mbps που ειχα.
Χρειαζεται να κανω κατι αλλο;

----------


## 8anos

> Καλησπερα σε ολους.
> Μολις μου ηρθε το router, εκανα τις συνδεσεις, το εικονιδιο για τη sim δειχνει εξαιρετικο σημα και ανοιχτο μπλε (4g) αλλα η ταχυτητα μενει στα 9mbps που ειχα.
> Χρειαζεται να κανω κατι αλλο;


απο περιέργεια θα δοκίμαζα να βγάλω το καλώδιο του adsl και τρέξω μόνο με το 4g  :Razz: 
αλλά ας πούνε οι γνωρίζοντες

----------


## Kostas741

Οχι ενταξει, απλα ανυπομονος.
Σε ενα 20λεπτο πηρα αυτο που ηθελα.
Ωστοσο απο που μπορω να παρακολουθησω την καταναλωση των 100γιγα;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Οχι ενταξει, απλα ανυπομονος.
> Σε ενα 20λεπτο πηρα αυτο που ηθελα.
> Ωστοσο απο που μπορω να παρακολουθησω την καταναλωση των 100γιγα;


Μέσω της εφαρμογής της Cosmote "My Cosmote"

----------


## Kostas741

Κι ομως...
Για παραδειγμα, ο λογαριασμος ειναι στ ονομα του πατερα μου. Οταν μπαινω στο my cosmote με τα στοιχεια του δε δειχνει τιποτα αναφορικα με το speedbooster.
Σημερα πχ ηρθε μηνυμα οτι εκδοθηκε ο λογαριασμος για τον αριθμο του speedbooster αλλα οταν μπαινουμε στο λινκ γραφει οτι ο αριθμος αυτος δεν εχει προσβαση στο λογισμικο (εφαρμογη cosmote).
Καμια ιδεα ή εναλλακτικη;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Κι ομως...
> Για παραδειγμα, ο λογαριασμος ειναι στ ονομα του πατερα μου. Οταν μπαινω στο my cosmote με τα στοιχεια του δε δειχνει τιποτα αναφορικα με το speedbooster.
> Σημερα πχ ηρθε μηνυμα οτι εκδοθηκε ο λογαριασμος για τον αριθμο του speedbooster αλλα οταν μπαινουμε στο λινκ γραφει οτι ο αριθμος αυτος δεν εχει προσβαση στο λογισμικο (εφαρμογη cosmote).
> Καμια ιδεα ή εναλλακτικη;


Στις ρυθμίσεις της εφαρμογής έχει να προσθέσεις συνδέσεις.
Για τσέκαρέ το εκεί.

----------


## Kostas741

Ναι αλλα παντα στελνει sms επιβεβαιωσης στο booster και προφανως δεν προκειται να παρω απαντηση!

----------


## GregoirX23

Βάλε τη σιμ προσωρινά σε ένα κινητό και θα λάβεις την απάντηση για να προχωρήσεις.. 
Εγώ πριν 2-3 χρόνια που το είχα έτσι έκανα την εγγραφή.. 
Πάντως δεν έπρεπε να είναι τόσο δύσκολο.. 
Αλήθεια ρε παιδιά ακόμα έτσι γίνεται η εγγραφή;  :Thinking:

----------


## Kostas741

> Βάλε τη σιμ προσωρινά σε ένα κινητό και θα λάβεις την απάντηση για να προχωρήσεις.. 
> Εγώ πριν 2-3 χρόνια που το είχα έτσι έκανα την εγγραφή.. 
> Πάντως δεν έπρεπε να είναι τόσο δύσκολο.. 
> Αλήθεια ρε παιδιά ακόμα έτσι γίνεται η εγγραφή;



Και παλι τιποτα. Το εβαλα σε κινητο αλλα δεν ερχεται ποτε μηνυμα. Ειλικρινα δε καταλαβαινω γιατι συμβαινει αυτο...

----------


## DoSMaN

> Και παλι τιποτα. Το εβαλα σε κινητο αλλα δεν ερχεται ποτε μηνυμα. Ειλικρινα δε καταλαβαινω γιατι συμβαινει αυτο...


Στην εφαρμογή όταν πατάς να προσθέσεις σύνδεση, σου ζητάει είτε τον αριθμό είτε το ΑΦΜ.
Βάλε το ΑΦΜ και θα τραβήξει αυτόματα τα στοιχεία.

Εγώ το είχα κάνει χωρίς να μου σταλεί κανένα SMS στο booster.
Αυτό που δε θυμάμαι είναι αν το είχα κάνει 100% από την εφαρμογή ή από τη σελίδα του λογαριασμού στη σελίδα.

----------


## Kostas741

> Στην εφαρμογή όταν πατάς να προσθέσεις σύνδεση, σου ζητάει είτε τον αριθμό είτε το ΑΦΜ.
> Βάλε το ΑΦΜ και θα τραβήξει αυτόματα τα στοιχεία.
> 
> Εγώ το είχα κάνει χωρίς να μου σταλεί κανένα SMS στο booster.
> Αυτό που δε θυμάμαι είναι αν το είχα κάνει 100% από την εφαρμογή ή από τη σελίδα του λογαριασμού στη σελίδα.


Δεν μπορω να καταφερω τιποτα και ειναι κριμα.
Εντωμεταξυ καθε μερα τις τελευταιες μερες (ισως λογω της προσφορας με τ απεριοριστα), το βραδυ μετα τις 9-10, η ταχυτητα πεφτει πολυ. Και το βλεπω και στα δεδομενα στο κινητο μου.
Τι φαση;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Δεν μπορω να καταφερω τιποτα και ειναι κριμα.
> Εντωμεταξυ καθε μερα τις τελευταιες μερες (ισως λογω της προσφορας με τ απεριοριστα), το βραδυ μετα τις 9-10, η ταχυτητα πεφτει πολυ. Και το βλεπω και στα δεδομενα στο κινητο μου.
> Τι φαση;


Δοκίμασε και από τον υπολογιστή να το καταχωρήσεις...

Τώρα που και οι 3 πάροχοι έβαλαν απεριόριστα, θα γίνει χαμούλης γενικά...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν μπορω να καταφερω τιποτα και ειναι κριμα.
> Εντωμεταξυ καθε μερα τις τελευταιες μερες (ισως λογω της προσφορας με τ απεριοριστα), το βραδυ μετα τις 9-10, η ταχυτητα πεφτει πολυ. Και το βλεπω και στα δεδομενα στο κινητο μου.
> Τι φαση;


Αυτό το τελευταίο έχει να κάνει μάλλον με το φόρτο της κεραίας.. 
Για το πρόβλημα σου μίλησες μαζί τους;

----------


## Swishh

Καλησπέρα, εμένα τα δεδομένα ανανεώνονται κάθε 16 του μήνα αλλά η ταχύτητα παραμένει η ίδια. Έχει κανείς αυτό το πρόβλημα αυτόν τον μήνα;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλησπέρα, εμένα τα δεδομένα ανανεώνονται κάθε 16 του μήνα αλλά η ταχύτητα παραμένει η ίδια. Έχει κανείς αυτό το πρόβλημα αυτόν τον μήνα;


Αν μένει συνεχώς ίδια τότε δοκίμασε να μετακινήσεις τη συσκευή ώστε να δεις αν είναι θέμα σήματος.. 
Η δοκίμασε να βγάλεις το καλώδιο της dsl να δεις πόσο σου δίνει το 4g σκέτο.. 
Πάντως όταν λες ίδια υποθέτω ότι δίνει κάτι παραπάνω από τη dsl..

----------


## Swishh

> Αν μένει συνεχώς ίδια τότε δοκίμασε να μετακινήσεις τη συσκευή ώστε να δεις αν είναι θέμα σήματος.. 
> Η δοκίμασε να βγάλεις το καλώδιο της dsl να δεις πόσο σου δίνει το 4g σκέτο.. 
> Πάντως όταν λες ίδια υποθέτω ότι δίνει κάτι παραπάνω από τη dsl..


Έχω το speedbooster από τον Απρίλιο, κάθε φορά που γινόταν ανανέωση αυξανόταν και η ταχύτητα (επειδή όταν τελειώνουν τα GB σε περιορίζουν στα 15mbps αν δεν κάνω λάθος), δηλαδή από 18-20 (15 από το booster και 5 από την DSL όταν τελείωναν τα δεδομένα) είχα 30-40.  Αυτό τον μήνα όμως ακόμα και μετά την ανανέωση πιάνω 18-20 mbps.

----------


## puntomania

ρε μποστεραδες... είπαμε... με 7ε το μήνα έχουμε "μια ακόμη γραμμή" 15/4, δεν ψάχνουμε το μαξ κάθε στιγμή!!!

----------


## Swishh

> ρε μποστεραδες... είπαμε... με 7ε το μήνα έχουμε "μια ακόμη γραμμή" 15/4, δεν ψάχνουμε το μαξ κάθε στιγμή!!!


Σύμφωνοι, απλά η ταχύτητα που πιάνω τώρα είναι η ίδια με αυτήν που έχω όταν δεν έχω διαθέσιμα GB, δηλαδή η ελάχιστη.

----------


## puntomania

> Σύμφωνοι, απλά η ταχύτητα που πιάνω τώρα είναι η ίδια με αυτήν που έχω όταν δεν έχω διαθέσιμα GB, δηλαδή η ελάχιστη.


Περίοδο εορτών έχουμε...

----------


## Kostas741

Εγω εχω μια ερωτηση κυριως ενημερωτικου χαρακτηρα:

Το κινητο μου πιανει ταχυτητα 70-100mbps με τα δεδομενα. Απο την αλλη το speedbooster πιανει 35mbps μονο με 4g ενω εχει πολυ κομπλε σημα. Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο;

----------


## dimyok

Γιατι καπως ρίχνουνε τη ταχυτητα  :Razz:  . Εβαλα στο ιδιο σημείο wind4G που δε την ειχα ούτε για φτύσιμο και επιασε 80 !!!

----------


## GregoirX23

Priorities λογικά.. 
Τα κινητά τα έχουν σε πιο high ιδίως αν μιλάμε για συμβόλαιο..  
Η μετά αν τρέχει κάτι με το σήμα η τον bonding server..

----------


## vfragos

> Έχω το speedbooster από τον Απρίλιο, κάθε φορά που γινόταν ανανέωση αυξανόταν και η ταχύτητα (επειδή όταν τελειώνουν τα GB σε περιορίζουν στα 15mbps αν δεν κάνω λάθος), δηλαδή από 18-20 (15 από το booster και 5 από την DSL όταν τελείωναν τα δεδομένα) είχα 30-40.  Αυτό τον μήνα όμως ακόμα και μετά την ανανέωση πιάνω 18-20 mbps.


Τον τελευταίο μισό χρόνο τουλάχιστον είχε ξεκινήσει αυτό το πρόβλημα. Το είχα δηλώσει τουλάχιστον 3 φορές, όλο το έφτιαχναν και τίποτα, γραμμένο με είχαν. Ευτυχώς εδώ και μια εβδομάδα γλίτωσα, ενεργοποιήθηκε οι οπτική ίνα στό σπίτι 200mbit/20mbit και επιτέλους έχω σοβαρή γραμμή, απλά η μέρα με την νύχτα...

----------


## Swishh

> Τον τελευταίο μισό χρόνο τουλάχιστον είχε ξεκινήσει αυτό το πρόβλημα. Το είχα δηλώσει τουλάχιστον 3 φορές, όλο το έφτιαχναν και τίποτα, γραμμένο με είχαν. Ευτυχώς εδώ και μια εβδομάδα γλίτωσα, ενεργοποιήθηκε οι οπτική ίνα στό σπίτι 200mbit/20mbit και επιτέλους έχω σοβαρή γραμμή, απλά η μέρα με την νύχτα...


Καλά κατάλαβα ότι υπήρχε πρόβλημα και δεν ήταν λόγω γιορτών... Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Εδώ ακόμα περιμένουμε VDSL...

----------


## newbye

Τι να το κάνουμε το VDSL πλέον, εγώ περιμένω την έκπληξη. 


*Spoiler:*




5G SpeedBooster Next Generation  :Laughing:

----------


## georgekrav

καλησπερα σας
γινεται να δωσω static ip σε μια συσκευη??

----------


## dimyok

> Τι να το κάνουμε το VDSL πλέον, εγώ περιμένω την έκπληξη. 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5G SpeedBooster Next Generation


Στο τελευταιο λογαριασμο μου χωσανε αυξηση στα 10

----------


## griniaris

> Στο τελευταιο λογαριασμο μου χωσανε αυξηση στα 10


Τι εννοεις ?  αυξηση στο παγιο ?

----------


## dimyok

Ναι ! 9,90 με 2 ευρα στον λογαριασμο του σταθερου οπως ηταν αλλα χωσιμο στον αριθμο της κινητης τους μπουστερ 7,50

----------


## griniaris

Δεν καταλαβαινω . 

Πόσο πληρωνες για το booster πριν .. και ποσο ηρθε τωρα ?   

Εδινες πχ 6,50€  και ηρθε* +7,50 €*  αρα 14 € /μηνα ?

----------


## venejo

> καλησπερα σας
> γινεται να δωσω static ip σε μια συσκευη??


Θα πας στο Home Network > Lan Interface > DHCP Reservation και εκεί διαλέγεις διαθέσιμη IP και τη συσκευή σου από τη λίστα.

----------


## newbye

> Στο τελευταιο λογαριασμο μου χωσανε αυξηση στα 10


Ρώτα για το συμβόλαιό σου μήπως έχει λήξει.

----------


## dtzav

Καλησπέρα,

Τελικά υπάρχει τρόπος να απενεργοποιηθεί τον STB. Είναι αλήθεια ότι cosmote OTT με το speed booster αιναι στα 720p. Ειναι η δευτερη μερα που το εχω με την σταθερη ειχα 18 τωρα 22, οπότε το επιστρεφω αν αυτα που ρωταω αληθεύουν. Άλλωστε έμαθα ότι ενεργοποιούν τις καμπίνες vdsl σε 1-2 μήνες, οπότε θα εχω 50αρα. Περιοχή Λουτράκι.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## dathens

Στην πρώτη αυτόματη ανανέωση δεδομένων έκοψε δεν το έχω πάνω στο μόντεμ αλλά δίπλα κατέβαζε την 54 γραμμή μου στα 27 ξέρει κανεις γιατί ;

- - - Updated - - -

Άκυρο έπαιξε μετά από λίγο περίεργα πράγματα

----------


## johnmegarythmos

σημερα ανακαλυψα οτι ειχα ενα παλιο ρουτερ με κεραια αποσπωμενη και την ξεβιδωσα και την εβαλα στο speedbooster router , βιδωθηκε κανονικα και στις 2 θυρες αλλα την εβαλα στην δεξια τελικα .
Επισης μεσα στις ρυθμισεις του ρουτερ πηγαινοντας  internet μετα mobile networks και μετα antenna mode απο το auto που ειχε εβαλα την επιλογη inner και ενω γυρισα την κεραια να δω ποσο σημα βγαζει μεσα βρηκα ενα σημειο που εβγαλε good σημα και ειχε 2 μπαρες σημα. Επιλεγοντας το outer σταματαει τελειως το ιντερνετ απο το δικτυο κινητης ουτε καν αναβει το λαμπακι mode ουτε το signal. 
Τι ειναι αυτο το outer ; που σταματαει τελειως το δικτυο κινητης; ηθελα να ξερα!! . 
Σαν πρωτη φαση θα το αφησω ετσι να δω πως παει , τωρα εχω καταναλωσει τα 100gb οποτε δεν μπορω να διαφορα στις ταχυτητα, αλλα και παλι ειναι πολυ καλη η ταχυτητα κοντα στα 18. ενω εχω 7 απο dsl. 
Δοκιμασα να κλειδωσω το ρουτερ στο 3g only και δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα με την εξωτερικη κεραια δεν ανεβηκε καμια καμπαρα , ανεβηκε λιγο το σημα μεσα στο 192.168.1.1 αλλα και παλι ητανε κακο δεν ανεβηκε μπαρα παρεμεινε στο στην 1.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Τι ειναι αυτο το outer ;


Το Inner και outer είναι οι κεραίες με το πρώτο να είναι οι εσωτερικές και το δεύτερο οι εξωτερικές...
Αν έβαλες κεραία και γυρνώντας το στο outer δε δείχνει σήμα, τότε είτε η κεραία δεν βίδωσε καλά (τσεκ το βύσμα... μπορεί να βιδώνει αλλά αν η κεραία σου είναι θηλυκιά δεν κάνει) ή δεν κάνει για το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα...

----------


## griniaris

Μπορει να κουμπωσε .... και οντως χρησιμοποιουν το ιδιο βυσμα .. (SMA ) αλλα δεν χρησιμοποιουν το ιδιο μηκος κυματος (wavelength ) .

Στο wifi 2,4 δουλευει η κεραια στους  +- 2,4 Ghz  (και ειναι κατασκευασμενη με συγκεκριμενο τροπο) .

Ενω στην κινητη εχουμε συχνοτητες 800 , 900 , 1800 ,2100 , 2600 MHz . αναλογως τι μπαντα χρησιμοποιουμε. 2 g ,3g , 4g κλπ κλπ
Οποτε θα πρεπει να εχουμε και την καταληλη κεραια για να "πιασει" αυτες τις συχνοτητες.

----------


## jkoukos

Ότι λέει ο griniaris. Διαφορετικά αν ίσχυε κάτι άλλο, τότε θα κάναμε δουλειά με κεραία τηλεόρασης.

----------


## dimyok

Eγω  πιανω με 2 απο τις παλιες GSM αυτες τις κοντες με το μαγνητακι  . Ειναι κινητής όμως όχι wifi router . Ειπαμε οχι και με κεραια τηλειορασης η συρμα που λεγανε ....

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Το Inner και outer είναι οι κεραίες με το πρώτο να είναι οι εσωτερικές και το δεύτερο οι εξωτερικές...
> Αν έβαλες κεραία και γυρνώντας το στο outer δε δείχνει σήμα, τότε είτε η κεραία δεν βίδωσε καλά (τσεκ το βύσμα... μπορεί να βιδώνει αλλά αν η κεραία σου είναι θηλυκιά δεν κάνει) ή δεν κάνει για το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα...


οποτε για να καταλαβω με τα λεγομενα σου το outer λειτουργει μονο με τις κεραιες που ειναι συνδεδεμενες;, οποτε γιατι οταν το επιλεγω σβηνει το δικτυο κινητης και το mode ; δεν ειναι παραξενο; καλυτερα να βγαζει οτι ειναι εκτος σηματος!!. 
Τελος παντων εβγαλα print screen να δεις 

Εδω ειναι με επιλεγμενο το auto και με την κεραια που του εβαλα εγω θα δεις εχει good σημα 2 γραμμων (39-40)



εδω ειναι χωρις την δικια μου κεραια σημα weak με μια γραμμη σημα και (34) 


εδω ειναι με επιλεγμενο το outer με βγαζει εντελως χωρις σημα

----------


## GregoirX23

> οποτε για να καταλαβω με τα λεγομενα σου το outer λειτουργει μονο με τις κεραιες που ειναι συνδεδεμενες;, οποτε γιατι οταν το επιλεγω σβηνει το δικτυο κινητης και το mode ; δεν ειναι παραξενο; καλυτερα να βγαζει οτι ειναι εκτος σηματος!!. 
> Τελος παντων εβγαλα print screen να δεις 
> 
> Εδω ειναι με επιλεγμενο το auto και με την κεραια που του εβαλα εγω θα δεις εχει good σημα 2 γραμμων (39-40)
> 
> 
> 
> εδω ειναι χωρις την δικια μου κεραια σημα weak με μια γραμμη σημα και (34) 
> 
> ...


Γιατί όπως σου είπαν ήδη τα παιδιά το outer θέλει συγκεκριμένο τύπο κεραίας sma.. Για 4g.. 
Σβήνει μάλλον γιατί δεν πιάνει σήμα.. Εξού και το no signal... Αν και στις τελευταίες φωτό βλέπω ότι δεν έχει χάσει εντελώς το σήμα.. Μάλλον είναι το όριο του αυτό που θεωρεί το σήμα μη χρήσιμο και σβήνει τα σχετικά led.. 
Το inner είναι οι εσωτερικές και στο auto επιλέγει μόνο του το καλύτερο σήμα inner/οuter η και συνδυασμό τους π.χ 1μέσα-1έξω.. 
Το ότι έχεις τη μια κεραία επάνω μπορεί να είναι και placebo η ισχύς.. 
Το ότι βλέπεις μεγαλύτερη ισχύ δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα και μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα νομίζω.. Θέλει speedtests για να δεις αν όντως έχει διαφορά.. 
Βέβαια παίζει ρόλο και η ποιότητα της κεραίας.. Αν δεν είναι καλή με τις εξωτερικές θα έχεις χειρότερο σήμα.. 
*Εκτός... 
Αν στο auto στο ανεβάζει με συνδυασμό τους π.χ 1μέσα-1έξω (γίνεται σε άλλα huawei, μπορεί και σε αυτό, ίσως έχουν κρυμμένη την επιλογή) αλλά επειδή η κεραία δεν είναι σωστή & πάλι τυπικά εσωτερική, το ανεβάζει λίγο (34+6=40).. Μάλλον και γιαυτό έχει αυτή τη μικρή ισχύ στο outer.. Επειδή είναι μόνο η μια και μη σωστή.. Γιατί σβήνουν τα led το είπαμε.. 
Αν βάλεις outer χωρίς κεραία πάει ~0; 
Διαφορές σε speedtests είδες; Όταν μπορέσεις δες..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Γιατί όπως σου είπαν ήδη τα παιδιά το outer θέλει συγκεκριμένο τύπο κεραίας sma.. Για 4g.. 
> Σβήνει μάλλον γιατί δεν πιάνει σήμα.. Εξού και το no signal... Αν και στις τελευταίες φωτό βλέπω ότι δεν έχει χάσει εντελώς το σήμα.. Μάλλον είναι το όριο του αυτό που θεωρεί το σήμα μη χρήσιμο και σβήνει τα σχετικά led.. 
> Το inner είναι οι εσωτερικές και στο auto επιλέγει μόνο του το καλύτερο σήμα inner/οuter η και συνδυασμό τους π.χ 1μέσα-1έξω.. 
> Το ότι έχεις τη μια κεραία επάνω μπορεί να είναι και placebo η ισχύς.. 
> Το ότι βλέπεις μεγαλύτερη ισχύ δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα και μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα νομίζω.. Θέλει speedtests για να δεις αν όντως έχει διαφορά.. 
> Βέβαια παίζει ρόλο και η ποιότητα της κεραίας.. Αν δεν είναι καλή με τις εξωτερικές θα έχεις χειρότερο σήμα.. 
> *Εκτός... 
> Αν στο auto στο ανεβάζει με συνδυασμό τους π.χ 1μέσα-1έξω (γίνεται σε άλλα huawei, μπορεί και σε αυτό, ίσως έχουν κρυμμένη την επιλογή) αλλά επειδή η κεραία δεν είναι σωστή & πάλι τυπικά εσωτερική, το ανεβάζει λίγο (34+6=40).. Μάλλον και γιαυτό έχει αυτή τη μικρή ισχύ στο outer.. Επειδή είναι μόνο η μια και μη σωστή.. Γιατί σβήνουν τα led το είπαμε.. 
> Αν βάλεις outer χωρίς κεραία πάει ~0; 
> Διαφορές σε speedtests είδες; Όταν μπορέσεις δες..


εχω καναλωσει τα 100gb οποτε δεν μπορω να μεγαλες ταχυτητες κατω των 20mbs βλεπω . Θα το δοκιμασω ξανα οταν ανανεωθει η χρηση μου .

----------


## Chimichanga

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

πριν λιγες μερες έβαλα το Speed Booster της Cosmote.Το πρόβλημά μου είναι πως πλέον με 4g και dsl συγχρονίζω στα 8-9 Mbps ,απο τα οποία τα 6-7 είναι του dsl και τα 2-3 είναι του 4g, ενώ μόνο με dsl πιάνω γύρω στα 10-11 σταθερά. Με την Cosmote δεν βρίσκω άκρη καθώς 2 φορές που το έχω δώσει για βλάβη δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι ενω υποτίθεται ότι έχει φτιαχτεί.Έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να φίαει.Να εισημάνω πως το σήμα είναι αρκετά καλο Excellent(52) και πως αναφέρομαι για δίκτυο στην Πάτρα.

----------


## pier88

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> 
> πριν λιγες μερες έβαλα το Speed Booster της Cosmote.Το πρόβλημά μου είναι πως πλέον με 4g και dsl συγχρονίζω στα 8-9 Mbps ,απο τα οποία τα 6-7 είναι του dsl και τα 2-3 είναι του 4g, ενώ μόνο με dsl πιάνω γύρω στα 10-11 σταθερά. Με την Cosmote δεν βρίσκω άκρη καθώς 2 φορές που το έχω δώσει για βλάβη δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι ενω υποτίθεται ότι έχει φτιαχτεί.Έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να φίαει.Να εισημάνω πως το σήμα είναι αρκετά καλο Excellent(52) και πως αναφέρομαι για δίκτυο στην Πάτρα.


Με το κινητό σου πόσα πιάνεις από τη θέση που βρίσκεται το ρούτερ;

----------


## dimyok

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> 
> πριν λιγες μερες έβαλα το Speed Booster της Cosmote.Το πρόβλημά μου είναι πως πλέον με 4g και dsl συγχρονίζω στα 8-9 Mbps ,απο τα οποία τα 6-7 είναι του dsl και τα 2-3 είναι του 4g, ενώ μόνο με dsl πιάνω γύρω στα 10-11 σταθερά. Με την Cosmote δεν βρίσκω άκρη καθώς 2 φορές που το έχω δώσει για βλάβη δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι ενω υποτίθεται ότι έχει φτιαχτεί.Έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να φίαει.Να εισημάνω πως το σήμα είναι αρκετά καλο Excellent(52) και πως αναφέρομαι για δίκτυο στην Πάτρα.


Εχω μια πολυ καλη ιδεα τι ακριβως κανουν . Αμα βαλεις τη sim σε ενα τηλεφωνο με αναλυτικες πληροφοριες σηματος 
θα δεις οτι ειναι κλειδωμένο στο 3G , H , Η+ αναλογως το φόρτο της κεραιας του πυργου ! Που τοσο θα πιανει max μεχρι 3-4 ωρα να ξεκλειδωσει απο το πυργο ! . Αυτό κανουν και εδω και ειναι πρακτικες για καταγγελια . Τσαμπα ταλαιπωρουν να σε εχουν να ψαχνεις max σημα και με εξωτερικες κεραιες το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ιδιο

----------


## Chimichanga

Πως μπορώ να δω αναλυτικές πληροφορίες σήματος; Την έχω βάλειο σε κινητό απλα απο τις ρυθμίσεις μου λέει Umts στον τύπο δικτύου δεδομένων κινητής τηλεφωνίας και στον τύπο φωνητικού δικτύου κινητής τηλεφωνίας πάλι το ίδιο.

- - - Updated - - -

Στα 6 με 10 Mbps.

Το "παράδοξο είναι πως upload έχω περίπου 5 Mbps τα οποία πάνω απο τα 4 ειναι του mobile.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> 
> πριν λιγες μερες έβαλα το Speed Booster της Cosmote.Το πρόβλημά μου είναι πως πλέον με 4g και dsl συγχρονίζω στα 8-9 Mbps ,απο τα οποία τα 6-7 είναι του dsl και τα 2-3 είναι του 4g, ενώ μόνο με dsl πιάνω γύρω στα 10-11 σταθερά. Με την Cosmote δεν βρίσκω άκρη καθώς 2 φορές που το έχω δώσει για βλάβη δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι ενω υποτίθεται ότι έχει φτιαχτεί.Έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να φίαει.Να εισημάνω πως το σήμα είναι αρκετά καλο Excellent(52) και πως αναφέρομαι για δίκτυο στην Πάτρα.


Αν βγάλεις τη dsl και αφήσεις μόνο τη κινητή, τι σου δίνει;
Στις ρυθμίσεις είναι 4g έτσι;

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> 
> πριν λιγες μερες έβαλα το Speed Booster της Cosmote.Το πρόβλημά μου είναι πως πλέον με 4g και dsl συγχρονίζω στα 8-9 Mbps ,απο τα οποία τα 6-7 είναι του dsl και τα 2-3 είναι του 4g, ενώ μόνο με dsl πιάνω γύρω στα 10-11 σταθερά. Με την Cosmote δεν βρίσκω άκρη καθώς 2 φορές που το έχω δώσει για βλάβη δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι ενω υποτίθεται ότι έχει φτιαχτεί.Έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να φίαει.Να εισημάνω πως το σήμα είναι αρκετά καλο Excellent(52) και πως αναφέρομαι για δίκτυο στην Πάτρα.


πολυ παραξενο να εχεις τοσο λιγο , πχ εγω εχω ρυθμισει μεσα στο rooter του booster και το λαπτοπ το εχω ορισει να μην χρησιμοποιει το δικτυο κινητης αλλα μονο το dsl μηπως εχεις κανει κατι τετοιο μεσα απο τις ρυθμισεις; . 
Εκτος αυτου δοκιμασε να βαλεις το ρουτερ σε μονο 3g να δεις αμα δεις καμια διαφορα στο σημα.  θα μπεις στο 192.168.1.1 με τους κωδικους που εχει το ρουτερ απο κατω , μετα θα επιλξεις internet και μετα internet settings και μετα θα βρεις το mobile και θα πατησεις edit και εκει που λεει Network mode: θα επιλεξεις only 3g και κανε μετα speedtest να δεις , και μετα αμα δεν σε καλυπτει γυρισε το ειτε στο auto ειτε στο only 4g , η ενδειξη του mode στο ρουτερ θα γινει μπλε(3g ) απο ανοιχτο μπλε (4g).

----------


## dimyok

Υπαρχουν περιοχες που δυστυχώς το κλειδώνουν να σερνεται και δε μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα . Περα απο το να το παρεις και να πας σε αλλο πυργο αν μπορεις  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## pier88

Εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν το κλειδώνουν (κάποιες εποχές ίσως το κάνουν) απλά όπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα είναι πρόβλημα χωρητικότητας γι αυτό και επανέρχεται μετά τα μεσάνυχτα.Στη δική μου περιοχή (επαρχία Αχαΐας) από τις 2πμ-14μμ έχουμε 70mbps,μετά έχουμε φθίνουσα πορεία που φτάνει στα 6-7mbps.

----------


## dimyok

Αμ δεν επανερχεται πια εδω τα ξημερωματα οπως λες . Ετσι γινοταν μεχρι τις τελευταιες προσφορες και του κ@λου το 5G ... 3G E αλλες εποχες μαρκετινγκ . Στο διπλα ας πουμε νομο πιανει τα 70 σε πολυ σπεσιαλ περιπτωσεις και τωρα λογο φορτου covid κατι κοψανε Minimum εδώ τωρα πεφτει και στα 2mbps ωρες αιχμης !!! Παιζει αμα το κλειδωσεις σε 3G να παιζει πιο σταθερα τέτοιο χαλι εχει

----------


## fotis64

Χαιρετώ όλη την παρέα!
Θέλω τα φώτα σας πως συμφέρει να χειριστώ το θέμα. Εξηγούμαι: 
Έχω adsl isdn (όχι ευρυζωνική) και ζήτησα το booster από το οποίο είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Αν και δεν το χρησιμοποιώ με το συνηθισμένο τρόπο για την ώρα. Έχω άλλο ρούτερ εκεί που έρχεται η γραμμή στο σπίτι και δίνω ενσύρματα σε δύο υπολογιστές ενώ το υβριδικό το έχω σε άλλο σημείο που έχει καλύτερο σήμα και που δίνει άνετα wi-fi παντού.

Τώρα ζήτησα μετατροπή της γραμμής σε απλή pstn και θα έρθει ο τεχνικός για την εγκατάσταση (γιατί χρειάζεται τεχνικός για αυτό;;; ) του εξοπλισμού. Παίζει ρόλο το αν θα του πω ότι έχω και το booster; Θέλω να μπορώ να λειτουργώ και με ανεξάρτητο ρούτερ. Θα γίνεται; Θα φέρει απλό pstn ρούτερ ή θα μου πει να φέρω το υβριδικό να το σεταρει και δεν θα μου δώσει άλλο; Πώς να το χειριστώ;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Χαιρετώ όλη την παρέα!
> Θέλω τα φώτα σας πως συμφέρει να χειριστώ το θέμα. Εξηγούμαι: 
> Έχω adsl isdn (όχι ευρυζωνική) και ζήτησα το booster από το οποίο είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Αν και δεν το χρησιμοποιώ με το συνηθισμένο τρόπο για την ώρα. Έχω άλλο ρούτερ εκεί που έρχεται η γραμμή στο σπίτι και δίνω ενσύρματα σε δύο υπολογιστές ενώ το υβριδικό το έχω σε άλλο σημείο που έχει καλύτερο σήμα και που δίνει άνετα wi-fi παντού.
> 
> Τώρα ζήτησα μετατροπή της γραμμής σε απλή pstn και θα έρθει ο τεχνικός για την εγκατάσταση (γιατί χρειάζεται τεχνικός για αυτό;;; ) του εξοπλισμού. Παίζει ρόλο το αν θα του πω ότι έχω και το booster; Θέλω να μπορώ να λειτουργώ και με ανεξάρτητο ρούτερ. Θα γίνεται; Θα φέρει απλό pstn ρούτερ ή θα μου πει να φέρω το υβριδικό να το σεταρει και δεν θα μου δώσει άλλο; Πώς να το χειριστώ;


Συνήθως σε κάτι τέτοιες μετατροπές ο οτε θέλει να έρχεται στο σπίτι.. 
Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι θα σου βάλει το booster ως κύριο ρουτερ, αφού λογικά αυτό βλέπουν ότι έχεις.. 
Θα το κάνει αυτό για να κάνει τις δοκιμές του ότι όλα είναι οκ και να τελειώνει νωρίτερα.. Δεν έχει καμιά δουλειά με άλλους εξοπλισμούς.. 
Επίσης υπάρχει πιθανότητα να σε γυρίσει και σε vobb (voip).. 
Εσύ βέβαια μετά μπορείς να τα αλλάξεις αυτά όπως νομίζεις.. Πρπ όπως τα είχες και πριν.. 
Δεν ξέρω αν μου ξέφυγε κάτι άλλο...

----------


## jkoukos

Θα έρθει για να παραλάβει το Netmod. Είναι στάνταρτ πρακτική τα τελευταία χρόνια.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Θα έρθει για να παραλάβει το Netmod. Είναι στάνταρτ πρακτική τα τελευταία χρόνια.


Δεν θα μπορούσε να το είχε πάει σε κατάστημα; 
Αλλά είναι και η όλη κατάσταση που επικρατεί τώρα.. 
Παλιά δεν θυμάμαι να ερχόταν τεχνικός για το ΝΤ, απλά αν δεν το επέστρεφες σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα στο χρέωναν.. 
Μιλάω για διακοπή μόνο..

----------


## jkoukos

Άσε το παλιά. Εδώ και πολύ καιρό έρχεται ο τεχνικός και παραλαμβάνει το Netmod.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Άσε το παλιά. Εδώ και πολύ καιρό έρχεται ο τεχνικός και παραλαμβάνει το Netmod.


Αν παράλληλα κάνει και αλλαγή σε vobb ίσως θα είχε κάποιο νόημα η επίσκεψη.. 
Αν και πάλι ούτε αυτό το καταλαβαίνω.. 
Αυτές οι επισκέψεις δεν έχουν πολύ νόημα.. Μάλλον το κάνουν για επαλήθευση ότι θα γίνει σωστά η μετατροπή της γραμμής.. 
Ιδίως για οικιακές συνδέσεις.. Δεν μιλάμε για εταιρικά κλπ..

----------


## jkoukos

Φυσικά θα τον γυρίσουν σε VoIP. Σε Cosmote δεν παίζει κάτι άλλο του Vobb, εκτός αν έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή.

----------


## venejo

Είμαι σε αναμονή ενεργοποίησης 100άρας και για τους δυο μήνες αναμονής κράτησα, πέραν του συμβολαίου που έληξε πριν ένα μήνα, το booster
καθώς δεν ήρθε πολύ παραπάνω, 2€ περίπου παραπάνω. Η υπηρεσία δεν είναι "συμβατή" με την 100άρα οπότε με το που ενεργοποιηθεί θα κοπεί.
Το περίεργο είναι ότι αυτόν το μήνα παρ'ότι τέλειωσα όπως πάντα τα 100GB ο κόφτης
δεν ενεργοποιηθηκε. Από τα 2,7-3,1 με κόφτη φτάνει το κλασικό για τη περιοχή μου 4,5.

----------


## rebel1

Παίδες υπάρχει κάπου οδηγός πώς να ενεργοποιήσουμε το ftp στο huawei να κοτσάρουμε πίσω ένα usb stick ή έναν σκληρό;

----------


## fotis64

> Συνήθως σε κάτι τέτοιες μετατροπές ο οτε θέλει να έρχεται στο σπίτι.. 
> Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι θα σου βάλει το booster ως κύριο ρουτερ, αφού λογικά αυτό βλέπουν ότι έχεις.. 
> Θα το κάνει αυτό για να κάνει τις δοκιμές του ότι όλα είναι οκ και να τελειώνει νωρίτερα.. Δεν έχει καμιά δουλειά με άλλους εξοπλισμούς.. 
> Επίσης υπάρχει πιθανότητα να σε γυρίσει και σε vobb (voip).. 
> Εσύ βέβαια μετά μπορείς να τα αλλάξεις αυτά όπως νομίζεις.. Πρπ όπως τα είχες και πριν.. 
> Δεν ξέρω αν μου ξέφυγε κάτι άλλο...


εντάξει αλλά τι σχέση έχει το booster; Αυτό παρελήφθη χώρια και μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω ή και όχι. Ανεξάρτητη ουσιαστικά χρέωση γίνεται στο booster.
Δεν θα πρέπει κανονικά να μου δώσουν και ένα άλλο PSTN router; Ας πούμε ότι σε κάποιους μήνες εγώ σταματάω το booster και το επιστρέφω. Δεν θα πρέπει να έχω και PSTN router διαθέσιμο; Μήπως να μη του το αναφέρω καθόλου το booster;

Επίσης θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας σχετικά με τη συνδεσμολογία: το σπλιτερ που βάζουν αμέσως μετά την κύρια τηλεφωνική πρίζα πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί; Παίρνει τα 2 καλώδια της πρίζας που φέρνουν το σήμα και τα στέλνει στο ρουτερ και επιστρέφει στα άλλα 2 καλώδια της πρίζας το σήμα της τηλεφωνίας που παίρνει από το ρουτερ ώστε να έχουν τηλεφωνία και οι υπόλοιπες πρίζες του σπιτιού που συνδέονται με την κύρια πρίζα; Και η phone 2 λειτουργεί κανονικά ώστε να συνδέσω εκεί το συναγερμό (και να χάσω στην τελική μόνο το isdn τηλέφωνο έτσι);

Τώρα το έχω φτιάξει έτσι ώστε να βολεύω και όλες τις πρίζες του σπιτιού και το συναγερμό και το isdn τηλέφωνο. Συγκεκριμένα έχω διαχωρίσει το καλωδιακι του τηλεφώνου που έρχεται από τη πρίζα και τα 2 καλώδιά του τα στέλνω στο netmod ενώ τα άλλα δύο τα έχω συνδέσει στο phone του netmod. Να λοιπόν γιατί ρωτάω για τη συνδεσμολογία παραπάνω: Αν το σπλιτερ που βάζουν κάνει μόνο του αυτή τη δουλειά έχει καλώς. Αλλιώς να το αφήσω ως έχει αυτό που έχω διαχωρίσει εγώ.

----------


## GregoirX23

Έχεις 2 διαφορετικές γραμμές; Δεν έχω καταλάβει..

----------


## fotis64

> Έχεις 2 διαφορετικές γραμμές; Δεν έχω καταλάβει..


όχι. Εχω μια isdn με 2 κανάλια φωνής. Απλώς το booster το έχω σε άλλο σημείο του σπιτιού (μακριά από την πρίζα που φέρνει τη γραμμή στο σπίτι) μόνο για να δίνει σε συσκευές wi-fi. Γι αυτό με εξυπηρετεί άλλο ρουτερ στην κύρια γραμμή, όπως το δουλεύω τώρα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> όχι. Εχω μια isdn με 2 κανάλια φωνής. Απλώς το booster το έχω σε άλλο σημείο του σπιτιού (μακριά από την πρίζα που φέρνει τη γραμμή στο σπίτι) μόνο για να δίνει σε συσκευές wi-fi. Γι αυτό με εξυπηρετεί άλλο ρουτερ στην κύρια γραμμή, όπως το δουλεύω τώρα.


Αν έχεις μια γραμμή και πάνω σε αυτή έχεις δηλωμένο το booster, αυτό είναι το ρουτερ που σου δίνουν.. 
Δεν σου δίνουν άλλο με τη μετατροπή της γραμμής.. 
Η δουλειά του booster είναι να συνδυάζει κινητή+σταθερή, άλλο αν παίζει κ μόνο του.. Το να παίζει μόνο του δεν είναι η κύρια χρήση του.. Κανονικά πρέπει να είναι πάνω στη γραμμή.. Το αν έχεις σε άλλο σημείο σήμα είναι άλλο θέμα.. 
Ακόμα μπορεί να σου αλλάξουν και το booster από isdn σε pstn.. * Ξέχασα να το αναφέρω πριν.. 
Το τι μπορεί να γίνει όταν έρθει ο τεχνικός το είπαμε.. 
Μετά εσύ μπορείς να βάλεις πάλι το booster εκεί που το είχες & όποιο δικό σου ρουτερ θες στη γραμμή..
Τώρα τι ρουτερ έχεις στη γραμμή; Δικό σου; 
Επίσης να ξέρεις ότι αν σε γυρίσει σε voip, μετά ίσως είναι λίγο πιο μπελαλίδικο το setup της εγκατάστασης..

- - - Updated - - -




> εντάξει αλλά τι σχέση έχει το booster; Αυτό παρελήφθη χώρια και μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω ή και όχι. Ανεξάρτητη ουσιαστικά χρέωση γίνεται στο booster.
> Δεν θα πρέπει κανονικά να μου δώσουν και ένα άλλο PSTN router; Ας πούμε ότι σε κάποιους μήνες εγώ σταματάω το booster και το επιστρέφω. Δεν θα πρέπει να έχω και PSTN router διαθέσιμο; Μήπως να μη του το αναφέρω καθόλου το booster;
> 
> Επίσης θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας σχετικά με τη συνδεσμολογία: το σπλιτερ που βάζουν αμέσως μετά την κύρια τηλεφωνική πρίζα πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί; Παίρνει τα 2 καλώδια της πρίζας που φέρνουν το σήμα και τα στέλνει στο ρουτερ και επιστρέφει στα άλλα 2 καλώδια της πρίζας το σήμα της τηλεφωνίας που παίρνει από το ρουτερ ώστε να έχουν τηλεφωνία και οι υπόλοιπες πρίζες του σπιτιού που συνδέονται με την κύρια πρίζα; Και η phone 2 λειτουργεί κανονικά ώστε να συνδέσω εκεί το συναγερμό (και να χάσω στην τελική μόνο το isdn τηλέφωνο έτσι);
> 
> Τώρα το έχω φτιάξει έτσι ώστε να βολεύω και όλες τις πρίζες του σπιτιού και το συναγερμό και το isdn τηλέφωνο. Συγκεκριμένα έχω διαχωρίσει το καλωδιακι του τηλεφώνου που έρχεται από τη πρίζα και τα 2 καλώδιά του τα στέλνω στο netmod ενώ τα άλλα δύο τα έχω συνδέσει στο phone του netmod. Να λοιπόν γιατί ρωτάω για τη συνδεσμολογία παραπάνω: Αν το σπλιτερ που βάζουν κάνει μόνο του αυτή τη δουλειά έχει καλώς. Αλλιώς να το αφήσω ως έχει αυτό που έχω διαχωρίσει εγώ.


Σχετικά με αυτά τώρα.. 
Αν κόψεις το booster τότε θα σου δώσουν κάποιο άλλο.. 
Για τη συνδεσμολογία, κάτσε να δούμε αν θα σε γυρίσει σε voip και βλέπουμε.. 
Ώστε να ξέρουμε ποιο τρόπο συνδεσμολογίας θα ακολουθήσουμε..

----------


## Kerato

> εντάξει αλλά τι σχέση έχει το booster; Αυτό παρελήφθη χώρια και μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω ή και όχι. Ανεξάρτητη ουσιαστικά χρέωση γίνεται στο booster.
> Δεν θα πρέπει κανονικά να μου δώσουν και ένα άλλο PSTN router; Ας πούμε ότι σε κάποιους μήνες εγώ σταματάω το booster και το επιστρέφω. Δεν θα πρέπει να έχω και PSTN router διαθέσιμο; Μήπως να μη του το αναφέρω καθόλου το booster;


Όχι. Εγώ ας πούμε είχα απλό vdsl και έβαλα πρόσθετα και το booster.
Μου έστειλαν το υβριδικό ρούτερ και μου ζήτησαν πίσω το speedport που είχα.
Μάλιστα επειδή λόγω καραντίνας αμέλησα να το πάω, μου το χρέωσαν στο λογαριασμό (την οποία χρέωση αφαίρεσαν στον επόμενο λογαριασμό αφού μετά το επέστρεψα).
Άρα καταλήγουμε ότι το booster πάει πακέτο με την σταθερή σύνδεση vdsl/adsl και δικαιούσαι ένα ρούτερ. Το υβριδικό.
Άλλωστε η χρέωση δεν είναι μόνο σε ξεχωριστό λογαριασμό κινητής, ένα μέρος το πληρώνεις με τον λογαριασμό του σταθερού.
Είναι υπηρεσία επιπρόσθετη στην σταθερή άρα ένα ρούτερ.

----------


## fotis64

Να ενημερώσω τι απέγινε:
Αρχικά ο τεχνικός μου έδωσε οδηγίες να τα σετάρω μόνος μου (με ρώτησε αν παρέλαβα pstn router με courier διότι μάλλον δεν έβλεπε ότι έχω το booster). Οπότε μου είπε να βάλω το (annex Β) speedport 2i που έχω και να του κάνω reset ώστε να δουλέψει ΟΚ με τη νέα PSTN. (Να αναφέρω ότι ευτυχώς  δεν με άλλαξαν σε ευρυζωνική για διαφόρους λόγους.)
Δυστυχώς όμως τόσο το speedport όσο και το booster αρνήθηκαν να συνεργαστούν με την PSTN. Δεν συγχρόνιζαν με τίποτα (νόμιζα ότι θα γινόταν vdsl η γραμμή οπότε δεν θα έπαιζε ρόλο τον annex). 

Τελικά δανείστηκα ένα PSTN router από τον τεχνικό και το σύστημα δούλεψε αμέσως! Τσεκάρω τώρα το interface του router και μου δείχνει "WAN Status
Type	Route
Connection Name	Internet_ADSL
Transfer Mode	ATM
VPI/VCI	8/35"

Τώρα τι κάνω; Καλώ στο 13888 και ζητάω νέο router; Περιμένω μπας και έρθει courier που έλεγε ο τεχνικός; Μετατρέπω  αυτά που έχω (ΑΝ γίνεται) σε PSTN;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Να ενημερώσω τι απέγινε:
> Αρχικά ο τεχνικός μου έδωσε οδηγίες να τα σετάρω μόνος μου (με ρώτησε αν παρέλαβα pstn router με courier διότι μάλλον δεν έβλεπε ότι έχω το booster). Οπότε μου είπε να βάλω το (annex Β) speedport 2i που έχω και να του κάνω reset ώστε να δουλέψει ΟΚ με τη νέα PSTN. (Να αναφέρω ότι ευτυχώς  δεν με άλλαξαν σε ευρυζωνική για διαφόρους λόγους.)
> Δυστυχώς όμως τόσο το speedport όσο και το booster αρνήθηκαν να συνεργαστούν με την PSTN. Δεν συγχρόνιζαν με τίποτα (νόμιζα ότι θα γινόταν vdsl η γραμμή οπότε δεν θα έπαιζε ρόλο τον annex). 
> 
> Τελικά δανείστηκα ένα PSTN router από τον τεχνικό και το σύστημα δούλεψε αμέσως! Τσεκάρω τώρα το interface του router και μου δείχνει "WAN Status
> Type    Route
> Connection Name    Internet_ADSL
> Transfer Mode    ATM
> VPI/VCI    8/35"
> ...


* Με τα τηλέφωνα δεν είπες τι έγινε.. 

Είπα και εγώ μήπως.. 
Αφού σε adsl ήθελε Annex-Α ρουτερ, τι δοκιμές έκανε ο άνθρωπος με το Β; 

Στη wan σωστά τα δείχνει.. 

Αφού δεν σε άλλαξε σε voip ίσως τυχερός.. Ανά περίπτωση αυτό.. Δλδ με το πως βολεύεται ο καθένας τη καλωδίωση του.. 
Τώρα όλα τα τηλέφωνα θα είναι σε 1 κανάλι ουσιαστικά ντούμπλεξ.. Οπότε φιλτράκια σε όλες τις συσκευές & το συναγερμό αν δεν έχεις κάποια κεντρική πρίζα/σημείο όπου μπορείς να χωρίσεις με splitter dsl/τηλεφωνία.. Δεν ξέρω αν μου διαφεύγει κάτι.. 

Για να το σκεφτούμε λίγο.. Θα δω και το ποστ που έγραψες πίσω και ρώταγες κάτι σχετικό.. 
Πριν λογικά είχες ένα κεντρικό καλώδιο που πήγαινε πρώτα στο splitter στη line του, μετά η dsl στο ρουτερ και η phone στο netmod και από το netmod έφευγαν χώρια καλώδια από τις phone1/2.. 

Οπότε τώρα που έφυγε το netmod, σε εκείνο το σημείο βάζεις ένα dsl splitter στη line όπως πριν, μετά καλώδιο στο ρουτερ από τη dsl του splitter, και ένα απλό τηλεφωνικό Τ στη phone του splitter προς τα 2 καλώδια που πριν ήταν για τις phone1/2.. 
Νομίζω θα είναι οκ.. Αρκεί να μην είναι πολλές οι τηλ.συσκευές.. 
Τώρα αν κάποια άλλη συσκευή-συναγερμός είναι πριν το splitter τότε θα χρειαστεί επιπλέον φίλτρο.. 
Αυτό.. Σε μπέρδεψα; 

Για τον εξοπλισμό να πάρεις να ζητήσεις αλλαγή σε pstn.. 
Το τι εξοπλισμό βλέπουν θα στο πουν αυτοί.. 
Περίεργο που δεν τη ξεκαθάρισε ο τεχνικός αυτή τη δουλειά; Όχι; 
Την μετατροπή της γραμμής που τη ζήτησες; Μάλλον αυτοί έπρεπε να έχουν μεσολαβήσει να σου αντικαταστήσουν τον εξοπλισμό.. 
Το 2i το είχες κρατήσει από παλιά; Πριν το booster; Στο είχαν χρεώσει;

- - - Updated - - -

Βρήκα και αυτό εδώ αν και παλιό.. 
https://www.adslgr.com/content/conte...-OTE!!!/view/4
Κυκλοφορούν και άλλες εικόνες συνδεσμολογίας αλλά θέλει ψάξιμο.. Δεν τις έχω πρόχειρες..  :Embarassed: 
Ας με βοηθήσουν τα παιδιά.. 
Τα βιντεάκια του οτε δεν τα έλαβα υπόψη γιατί κάνουν κάτι κουφό με τη γραμμή να πηγαίνει και στο ρουτερ χωρίς να χρειάζεται εφόσον είναι pots/isdn.. Προφανώς το κάνουν για να ανάψει και το λαμπάκι της τηλεφωνίας, αλλά το θεωρώ περιττό;  :Thinking:  
Να σημειωθεί ότι δεν αναφέρομαι σε voip & επιστροφή σήματος..
Η εκτός αν το στέλνουν στο ρουτερ στη περίπτωση ευρυζωνικού "isdn" με επιστροφή σήματος για 2 κανάλια.. Άλλη περίπτωση..

- - - Updated - - -




> εντάξει αλλά τι σχέση έχει το booster; Αυτό παρελήφθη χώρια και μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω ή και όχι. Ανεξάρτητη ουσιαστικά χρέωση γίνεται στο booster.
> Δεν θα πρέπει κανονικά να μου δώσουν και ένα άλλο PSTN router; Ας πούμε ότι σε κάποιους μήνες εγώ σταματάω το booster και το επιστρέφω. Δεν θα πρέπει να έχω και PSTN router διαθέσιμο; Μήπως να μη του το αναφέρω καθόλου το booster;
> 
> Επίσης θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας σχετικά με τη συνδεσμολογία: το σπλιτερ που βάζουν αμέσως μετά την κύρια τηλεφωνική πρίζα πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί; Παίρνει τα 2 καλώδια της πρίζας που φέρνουν το σήμα και τα στέλνει στο ρουτερ και επιστρέφει στα άλλα 2 καλώδια της πρίζας το σήμα της τηλεφωνίας που παίρνει από το ρουτερ ώστε να έχουν τηλεφωνία και οι υπόλοιπες πρίζες του σπιτιού που συνδέονται με την κύρια πρίζα; Και η phone 2 λειτουργεί κανονικά ώστε να συνδέσω εκεί το συναγερμό (και να χάσω στην τελική μόνο το isdn τηλέφωνο έτσι);
> 
> Τώρα το έχω φτιάξει έτσι ώστε να βολεύω και όλες τις πρίζες του σπιτιού και το συναγερμό και το isdn τηλέφωνο. Συγκεκριμένα έχω διαχωρίσει το καλωδιακι του τηλεφώνου που έρχεται από τη πρίζα και τα 2 καλώδιά του τα στέλνω στο netmod ενώ τα άλλα δύο τα έχω συνδέσει στο phone του netmod. Να λοιπόν γιατί ρωτάω για τη συνδεσμολογία παραπάνω: Αν το σπλιτερ που βάζουν κάνει μόνο του αυτή τη δουλειά έχει καλώς. Αλλιώς να το αφήσω ως έχει αυτό που έχω διαχωρίσει εγώ.


Η περιγραφή αυτή με μπερδεύει αρκετά πάντως.. 
Αν κάποιος καταλαβαίνει κάτι ας το πει.. 
Την άποψη μου την είπα πάνω..

----------


## fotis64

Πρώτα απ' όλα ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις πλήρεις και κατατοπιστικές απαντήσεις!

Επί του θέματος:
Τηλέφωνο ο τεχνικός το έκανε να έχω μόνο στο splitter που τοποθέτησε μετά την κεντρική πρίζα. Δεν λειτουργούσαν οι γραμμές στο υπόλοιπο σπίτι.
Έτσι λοιπόν κατέφυγα στη λύση που είχα πριν και τώρα λειτουργούν όλα κανονικά.

Θα προσπαθήσω να την περιγράψω τώρα που η συνδεσμολογία (χωρίς το netmod) έγινε απλούστερη, μήπως χρησιμεύσει και σε κάποιον άλλο:
Από την κεντρική πρίζα έρχεται ένα τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο που στην άκρη του το έχω διαχωρίσει σε ένα ζεύγος ασπρο-πράσινο (που φέρνει τη γραμμή απέξω) και σε ένα καφε-μαυρο.
Το ασπρο-πράσινο ζεύγος το κουμπώνω στη θέση line του splitter.
Από το splitter στέλνω κανονικά τη dsl στο router και έχω ιντερνετ.
Το ζευγάρι καφε-μαύρο φευγει για το συναγερμό και επιστρέφοντας από το συναγερμό το συνδέω στη θέση phone του splitter. Δεν είμαι μόνο σίγουρος μήπως γεφυρώνεται κάπως και πριν φτάσει στο συναγερμό διότι το καλώδιο το είχα φτιάξει πριν πολλά χρόνια και το είχα κλείσει καλά.
Με αυτή τη συνδεσμολογία έχω τηλέφωνο σε όλες τις πρίζες του σπιτιού.
Υποθέτω ότι στην κεντρική πρίζα (όπου δυτυχώς δεν υπάρχει εύκολη πρόσβαση για να ανοιχτεί) είχαμε παλιά κάνει τη συνδεσμολογία ώστε στα 2 πιν να συνδέεται η εξωτερική γραμμή που έρχεται στο σπίτι και στα άλλα 2 είναι συνδεδεμένες όλες οι υπόλοιπες πρίζες του σπιτιού.

----------


## griniaris

> Το ασπρο-πράσινο ζεύγος το κουμπώνω* στη θέση line του splitter.*
> Από το *splitter στέλνω κανονικά τη dsl* στο router και έχω ιντερνετ.
> Το ζευγάρι καφε-μαύρο φευγει για το συναγερμό και επιστρέφοντας από το συναγερμό τ*ο συνδέω στη θέση line του splitter.* Δεν είμαι μόνο σίγουρος μήπως γεφυρώνεται κάπως και πριν φτάσει στο συναγερμό διότι το καλώδιο το είχα φτιάξει πριν πολλά χρόνια και το είχα κλείσει καλά.


Αρα παραλληλα τα εχεις βαλει ολα.   το οποιο δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο για την γραμμη μας. 

Παρολα αυτα...στο splitter ΔΕΝ εχεις συνδεσει τιποτα στο phone ? 

Αρα τα τηλεφωνα και ο συναγερμος.... λειτουργουν χωρις φιλτρα ?

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πρώτα απ' όλα ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις πλήρεις και κατατοπιστικές απαντήσεις!
> 
> Επί του θέματος:
> Τηλέφωνο ο τεχνικός το έκανε να έχω μόνο στο splitter που τοποθέτησε μετά την κεντρική πρίζα. Δεν λειτουργούσαν οι γραμμές στο υπόλοιπο σπίτι.
> Έτσι λοιπόν κατέφυγα στη λύση που είχα πριν και τώρα λειτουργούν όλα κανονικά.
> 
> Θα προσπαθήσω να την περιγράψω τώρα που η συνδεσμολογία (χωρίς το netmod) έγινε απλούστερη, μήπως χρησιμεύσει και σε κάποιον άλλο:
> Από την κεντρική πρίζα έρχεται ένα τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο που στην άκρη του το έχω διαχωρίσει σε ένα ζεύγος ασπρο-πράσινο (που φέρνει τη γραμμή απέξω) και σε ένα καφε-μαυρο.
> Το ασπρο-πράσινο ζεύγος το κουμπώνω στη θέση line του splitter.
> ...


Utp έχεις η κάποιο ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο; 
Να είναι κάποιο ραζίμ; Έχω μπερδευτεί.. 
Πως έχεις βάλει rj11 σε αυτά; Λίγο πρόχειρο μου ακούγεται.. 
Ελπίζω να μην υπάρχουν ενώσεις με μονωτικές κλπ.. Καλύτερα scotchlock όπου χρειάζεται.. 
Πιο σωστό θα ήταν να πηγαίνει το ζεύγος σε πριζάκι όπου θα ήταν πιο σταθερό και μετά με πλακέ τηλ.καλώδιο σε splitter κλπ.. 
Το άσπρο-πράσινο αφού φέρνει τη γραμμή άσε το έτσι.. 
Το καφέ-μαύρο θα μπορούσες να το συνδέσεις μετά το splitter στη phone του.. 
Η αν επικοινωνούν όλα από πίσω και δεν είναι διαχωρισμένα, δλδ δίνουν σήμα και μόνα τους, τότε βάλε φίλτρα σε όλες τις τηλ.συσκευές που είναι πριν το splitter.. 
Το splitter εκεί έχει λογική μόνο αν έχεις και τηλέφωνο πάνω του.. Αλλιώς δεν κάνει κάτι σχετικά με το dsl μόνο.. 
Αν τα έχω καταλάβει όλα σωστά δλδ.. 
Να συμπληρώσω ακόμα ότι το adsl συγχωρεί κάπως τα θέματα καλωδίωσης.. Αν ποτέ όμως βάλεις vdsl ίσως έχεις θέμα.. Και θα πρέπει να κάνεις πιο σωστή τη καλωδίωση..

----------


## fotis64

> Αρα παραλληλα τα εχεις βαλει ολα.   το οποιο δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο για την γραμμη μας. 
> 
> Παρολα αυτα...στο splitter ΔΕΝ εχεις συνδεσει τιποτα στο phone ? 
> 
> Αρα τα τηλεφωνα και ο συναγερμος.... λειτουργουν χωρις φιλτρα ?


λάθος το έγραψα. Το διόρθωσα. Στη phone του splitter κουμπώνω το καφέ-μαύρο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Utp έχεις η κάποιο ηλεκτρολογικό καλώδιο; 
> Να είναι κάποιο ραζίμ; Έχω μπερδευτεί.. 
> Πως έχεις βάλει rj11 σε αυτά; Λίγο πρόχειρο μου ακούγεται.. 
> Ελπίζω να μην υπάρχουν ενώσεις με μονωτικές κλπ.. Καλύτερα scotchlock όπου χρειάζεται.. 
> Πιο σωστό θα ήταν να πηγαίνει το ζεύγος σε πριζάκι όπου θα ήταν πιο σταθερό και μετά με πλακέ τηλ.καλώδιο σε splitter κλπ.. 
> Το άσπρο-πράσινο αφού φέρνει τη γραμμή άσε το έτσι.. 
> Το καφέ-μαύρο θα μπορούσες να το συνδέσεις μετά το splitter στη phone του.. 
> Η αν επικοινωνούν όλα από πίσω και δεν είναι διαχωρισμένα, δλδ δίνουν σήμα και μόνα τους, τότε βάλε φίλτρα σε όλες τις τηλ.συσκευές που είναι πριν το splitter.. 
> Το splitter εκεί έχει λογική μόνο αν έχεις και τηλέφωνο πάνω του.. Αλλιώς δεν κάνει κάτι σχετικά με το dsl μόνο.. 
> ...


4κλωνο τηλεφωνικό καλωδιάκι είναι.
Δυστυχώς και μονωτικές έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί.
Στη phone κουμπώνει το καφε-μαυρο (το διορθωσα).

----------


## Iris07

Να ρωτήσω..

Η υπηρεσία εξακολουθεί να είναι χωρίς χρονική δέσμευση ?

----------


## dimyok

OXI  για 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ και δε το λενε καθαρα ούτε εχουν στειλει το συμβολαιο . Kανουν τα κοροιδα για να περασουν οι 2 βδομαδες υπαναχωρησης ίσως η δυστυχώς επεσα παλι σε ασχετη και θελει "next lvl " οτιδηποτε ειναι αποδεικτικο ....

----------


## GregoirX23

> Να ρωτήσω..
> 
> Η υπηρεσία εξακολουθεί να είναι χωρίς χρονική δέσμευση ?


Σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις το βήμα;  :Smile: 
Αυτό που θυμάμαι είναι ότι αν το πάρεις τηλεφωνικά έχεις 14 ημέρες να το ακυρώσεις - δοκιμάσεις..  :Thinking:

----------


## Iris07

> Σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις το βήμα; 
> Αυτό που θυμάμαι είναι ότι αν το πάρεις τηλεφωνικά έχεις 14 ημέρες να το ακυρώσεις - δοκιμάσεις..


Κάνω τώρα κάποιες δοκιμές στο δίκτυο της Cosmote και βλέπω κατ' αρχάς ότι πάει καλά τώρα εδώ που είμαι..
γιατί πριν ήταν ψιλοχάλια, αλλά σίγουρα θα κάνω και άλλες..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...79#post6977979

Πάντως πλέον ελπίζω μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου να έχω VDSL, οπότε το 2 χρόνια με βάζει σίγουρα σε σκέψεις..

----------


## dimyok

Μη στο χαλασω αλλα εδώ το κινητο με κοσμοτε συμβολαιο πιανει 70 και το booster ούτε 10 .... Οποτε καποιο κλειδωμα βαζουν . Με sim βρομονταφον 10 Mbps , με sim Wind ειχα χτυπησει 70-80 mbps . Oποτε δε μπορω να σου πω τοσο πιανει περιπου  επειδη τόσο πιανει και το 4G στο κινητο

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, διάβαζα εδώ στο topic ότι παίζουν πολύ τα πράγματα..  :Cool: 

Άραγε η SIM παίζει να δουλέψει σε άλλο 4G/5G ρούτερ ?  :Thinking:

----------


## johnmegarythmos

ναι εχει δεσμευση για 2 χρονια αλλα δεν επηρεαζει το συμβολαιο της σταθερης γραμμης ειναι προσθετο. Δηλαδη αμα θελεις να το καταργησεις μπορεις κανονικα με πεναλτυ αλλα χαμηλο ,πχ εγω που το ηθελα για 4 μηνες μου ειχανε πει οτι γινεται και μετα θα πληρωνα γυρω στα 30 ευρω καπου εκει για κοστος απενεργοποιησεις , ρωτησε ξερω οτι γινεται αλλα το πεναλτυ δεν ειναι πολυ μεγαλο.

----------


## nikgr

παιδιά αν εχει κάποιος δηλαδή το speedbooster και θέλει να βάλει FTTH 200 τι γίνεται?
Μπορεί να το κρατήσει? Τον υποχρεώνουν να το κρατήσει?

Σ' εμενα παρέχεται πλέον η δυνατότητα FTTH αλλα το χρησιμοποιώ το speedbooster όταν πάω και στο χωριο και δεν έχω εκει σταθερη σύνδεση.
Τι με συμβουλεύετε? Να πάρω ένα 4g router και μια κάρτα και ποιο? Ή να ζητήσω να κρατήσω το speedboοster με τη 200αρα αν γίνεται? Μου είπαν τηλεφωνικά οτι καταργείται πάντως με ftth

----------


## Iris07

Κανονικά έτσι διάβασα και εγώ ότι δουλεύει μόνο με 50άρες στον χώρο σου..
αν και μπορείς να κάνεις κάποια κολπάκια όπως είδα..

Λογικά θα στο ζητήσουν πίσω μόλις βάλεις FTTH..
φαντάζομαι θα τους έδωσες πίσω και το προηγούμενο..

Η πρόσβαση μέσω 4G/5G αξίζει μάλλον να το ψάξεις, πλέον..
Το συζητάμε και εδώ:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/forums/...B7%CF%84%CE%B1

----------


## nikgr

οχι δε δουλεύει μονο στο χώρο σου iris07 . Μπορείς άνετα χωρις κολπάκια να το πας στο χωριο που δεν έχεις σταθερή τηλεφωνια και να το δουλεύεις παράλληλα με ένα άλλο router που έχεις στην πόλη συνδεδεμένο μονοστην vdsl
Ειναι ένας φθηνός τρόπος να έχεις μια δευτερη συνδεση σε αλλο σπιτι. Με 6,5euro το μηνα μια χαρα με βολεψε

----------


## darisg

Μπορεί να διαγραφεί - καταχώρηση εκ παραδρομής!!

----------


## Kerato

Υπάρχει τρόπος να αποκλείσουμε κάποιες συσκευές από την adsl/vdsl και να παίζουν μόνο με το 4G;; Με το router της Huawei εννοείται, που δίνει η cosmote.
Κάτι αντίστοιχο που κάνουμε με το rule "Redirect devices on the LAN" και αποκλείουμε συσκευές από το 4G, αλλά τώρα να Κάνει το αντίστροφο, να τις στέλνει στο δίκτυο κινητής.
Υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα;

----------


## Vasilakos69

Καλησπέρα. Ψάχνω κεραία εξωτερική για το Huawei HA35, υπάρχει κάτι αξιόπιστο και βασικά δοκιμασμένο;
Κάτι τέτοιο π.χ.; https://www.ebay.com/itm/A42C-2m-49d...sAAOSwi~dfkKGu

----------


## iligf

γεια σας παιδια! ολοκαινουργιος εδώ! θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω κατι σε σχεση με το booster! εγω στην περιοχη μου (αρτεμιδα) πιανω μαξ 4 mbps. εχω μιλήσει ηδη 2 φορες με την cosmote κ μου λεει οτι μετα την καταναλωση των 100 giga της sim η συνδεση μου επανερχεται στα ιδια επιπεδα, δλδ στα 4. οσο εχω. απ'οτι καταλαβαινω απο αυτο που γραφουν στο site τους, μολις τελειωσουν θα πηγαινω στα ~15. εγω χρησιμοποιω xbox/ps για να κατεβασω παιχνιδια απο τo pass & ps+ αντιστοιχα. online παιχνιδια στο pc & stream κανενα αγωνα ποδοσφαιρου. ξερω οτι τα 100 θα γινουν ατμος, το θεμα ειναι θα βοηθησει την κατασταση μου, να καλυτερευσει λιγο το πραμα? btw το speedtest για το 4g επιασε 22,95 33ping (με μεγαλυτερη τιμη 30)

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> γεια σας παιδια! ολοκαινουργιος εδώ! θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω κατι σε σχεση με το booster! εγω στην περιοχη μου (αρτεμιδα) πιανω μαξ 4 mbps. εχω μιλήσει ηδη 2 φορες με την cosmote κ μου λεει οτι μετα την καταναλωση των 100 giga της sim η συνδεση μου επανερχεται στα ιδια επιπεδα, δλδ στα 4. οσο εχω. απ'οτι καταλαβαινω απο αυτο που γραφουν στο site τους, μολις τελειωσουν θα πηγαινω στα ~15. εγω χρησιμοποιω xbox/ps για να κατεβασω παιχνιδια απο τo pass & ps+ αντιστοιχα. online παιχνιδια στο pc & stream κανενα αγωνα ποδοσφαιρου. ξερω οτι τα 100 θα γινουν ατμος, το θεμα ειναι θα βοηθησει την κατασταση μου, να καλυτερευσει λιγο το πραμα? btw το speedtest για το 4g επιασε 22,95 33ping (με μεγαλυτερη τιμη 30)


βεβαιως και θα βοηθησει, επισης το δικτυο κινητης σου δινει full 4g+ μεχρι τα 100mbs και οταν τα καταναλωσεις ειναι ως 15 mbs( κινητη και σταθερη γραμμη )  . Ο αδελφος μου εχει xbox και συνδεεται κανονικα και ενα μηνα που κατεβαζει στο xbox βλεπω στο λογαριασμο κινητης 200gb λεω ουαου!! αλλα δεν υπαρχει εξτρα χρεωση παρα μονο εαν αγορασεις αλλο πακετο για εχεις φουλ 4g κατι το οποιο δεν κανω. Γενικα εχει αντιμετωπισει  θεμα ο αδελφος μου, κατι μικρο κολληματα αλλα γενικα καμια σχεση με το απλο adsl γενικα παει σφαιρα στο φορτωμα σελιδων, εαν παρατηρησει καποιο κολλημα στην σελιδα καποια αποσυνδεση θα ειχε κανει το 4g ή το adsl ή κεραια δεν δινει εκεινη την στιγμη αλλα με ενα f5 ανανεωση σελιδας επανερχεται. 
Οι ταχυτητες που πιανεις τωρα στο κινητο δεν θα ειναι ιδιες με το booster αλλα χαμηλοτερες , αλλα μπορεις να κλεισεις το adsl και να δουλεψεις με το δικτυο κινητης μονο. Επισης επειδη συνδυαζει σταθερη με κινητη δεν ξερεις ποτε δουλευει μονο η adsl και ποτε δινει 4g  εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι προτεραιοτητα το δικτυο κινητης , ποτε δεν ειναι σταθερη η ταχυτητα στο δικτυο κινητης αλλα γενικα βλεπεις οτι φορτωνει γρηγορα και η ανταποκριση ειναι πολυ γρηγορη, επισης στο up πχ οταν ανεβαζεις ενα αρχειο στο email σου εδω ανεβαινει παρα πολυ γρηγορα φτανει εως τα 5mbs up καπου εκει εχω μετρησει. Εγω εχω adsl 7 mbs +booster πριν λιγο που εκανα speedtest επιασα down 48,53mbs και up 3,69mbs και ping 29 , δοκιμασε το και εσυ στην περιοχη σου αμα κανεις αιτηση στο 13888 εχει και δωρεαν υπαναχωρηση εντος 14 ημερων, και που δεν υπαρχει στο καταστημα . Εαν και παλι δεν μενεις ευχαριστημενος καλεσε το 13788 και δηλωσε βλαβη αν δεν διορθωθει πες τους οτι δεν εχει καλο σημα  συνηθως το καταργουνε χωρις επιπλεον χρεωση, αλλα και παλι ειναι εξτρα προγραμμα και μπορει να καταργηθει με ενα χαμηλο πεναλτυ πχ για χρηση 4 μηνων  30 ευρω πεναλτυ καπου εκει μου ειχανε πει , γενικα προστιτο πεναλτυ κατα την γνωμη μου .

----------


## puntomania

> Καλησπέρα. Ψάχνω κεραία εξωτερική για το Huawei HA35, υπάρχει κάτι αξιόπιστο και βασικά δοκιμασμένο;
> Κάτι τέτοιο π.χ.; https://www.ebay.com/itm/A42C-2m-49d...sAAOSwi~dfkKGu


πήρα αυτήν με 2 5μετρα καλώδια... αλλά ακόμη δεν την εγκατέστησα.

----------


## jmakro

> πήρα αυτήν με 2 5μετρα καλώδια... αλλά ακόμη δεν την εγκατέστησα.


Τα καλωδια περιεχονται στο κουτι μαζι με την κεραια?

----------


## dimyok

Πιο πολύ θα κοστίσουν τα 2 καλώδια από τη κεραία  ....

----------


## puntomania

> Τα καλωδια περιεχονται στο κουτι μαζι με την κεραια?


οχι...εξτρά τα πήρα απο άλλο μαγαζί...τα βρήκα πιο οικονομικά

----------


## HattoriHanzo

> Υπάρχει τρόπος να αποκλείσουμε κάποιες συσκευές από την adsl/vdsl και να παίζουν μόνο με το 4G;; Με το router της Huawei εννοείται, που δίνει η cosmote.
> Κάτι αντίστοιχο που κάνουμε με το rule "Redirect devices on the LAN" και αποκλείουμε συσκευές από το 4G, αλλά τώρα να Κάνει το αντίστροφο, να τις στέλνει στο δίκτυο κινητής.
> Υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα;


Εχω την ιδια απορια,στις ρυθμισεις του router δεν βλεπω καποια δυνατοτητα προς το παρον παντως. Κυριως για χρηση gaming (PS4) με ενδιεφερε αυτη η επιλογη μιας και με το booster εχει ανεβει το ping αισθητα.

----------


## Mastoras

Το παρέλαβα και εγώ και οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις είναι καλές. Σε adsl 10 mbit έφτασε συνδιαστικά και στα 50 mbit. Έχει κάτι σπαστικά όπως η έλειψη 5ghz wifi . Το άλλο που με προβλημάτισε είναι ότι εχθές είχα 3 μπάρες στο signal και σήμερα μόνο 1 με τεράστια πτώση στην ταχύτητα!!!  Δε κουνήθηκε χιλιοστό από τη θέση του το router, ελπίζω να επανέλθει..

Έβγαλα το προηγούμενο speedport plus και έβαλα αυτό, ρύθμισα το wifi και τέλος. Επειδή είδα έχει πολλές ρυθμίσεις έχετε να μου προτείνετε tweaks και γένικα κάτι που έπρεπε να κάνω με το καλημέρα που λένε και μου ξέφυγε?

edit: Με μια επανεκκίνηση επανήλθαν οι 3 μπάρες στο signal... ότι ναναι

----------


## FISHERMAN

καλησπέρα σε όλους, έχω το booster 2 εβδομάδες και διαβάζοντας όλες τις σελίδες των ποστ έμαθα πολλές χρήσιμες πληροφορίες. Στη δική μου περίπτωση έχω 2 γραμμές και signal strenth 39-41. To download παίζει γενικά από 6-7 και έχω δει λίγες φορές μέχρι και 25mbs, αλλά κυρίως μετά τις 00:00 τα μεσάνυχτα. Σαν ύστατη προσπάθεια σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω και εξωτερική κεραία. Όσα ποστ και να διάβασα δεν κατάλαβα να προτείνει κάποιος κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Σας παρακαλώ για την βοήθεια σας. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το παρέλαβα και εγώ και οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις είναι καλές. Σε adsl 10 mbit έφτασε συνδιαστικά και στα 50 mbit. Έχει κάτι σπαστικά όπως η έλειψη 5ghz wifi . Το άλλο που με προβλημάτισε είναι ότι εχθές είχα 3 μπάρες στο signal και σήμερα μόνο 1 με τεράστια πτώση στην ταχύτητα!!!  Δε κουνήθηκε χιλιοστό από τη θέση του το router, ελπίζω να επανέλθει..
> 
> Έβγαλα το προηγούμενο speedport plus και έβαλα αυτό, ρύθμισα το wifi και τέλος. Επειδή είδα έχει πολλές ρυθμίσεις έχετε να μου προτείνετε tweaks και γένικα κάτι που έπρεπε να κάνω με το καλημέρα που λένε και μου ξέφυγε?
> 
> edit: Με μια επανεκκίνηση επανήλθαν οι 3 μπάρες στο signal... ότι ναναι


Το plus πρέπει να το επιστρέψεις ε.. 
Απλά υπενθύμιση..

----------


## puntomania

> καλησπέρα σε όλους, έχω το booster 2 εβδομάδες και διαβάζοντας όλες τις σελίδες των ποστ έμαθα πολλές χρήσιμες πληροφορίες. Στη δική μου περίπτωση έχω 2 γραμμές και signal strenth 39-41. To download παίζει γενικά από 6-7 και έχω δει λίγες φορές μέχρι και 25mbs, αλλά κυρίως μετά τις 00:00 τα μεσάνυχτα. Σαν ύστατη προσπάθεια σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω και εξωτερική κεραία. Όσα ποστ και να διάβασα δεν κατάλαβα να προτείνει κάποιος κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Σας παρακαλώ για την βοήθεια σας. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


μα δεν είπε κανείς οτι θα έχεις πάντα φουλ ταχύτητα...

----------


## dimyok

Nαι αλλα οχι και κλειδωμενη στο 2 με 50 σημα το κ@ρατο μου για κατάσταση .....

----------


## puntomania

> Nαι αλλα οχι και κλειδωμενη στο 2 με 50 σημα το κ@ρατο μου για κατάσταση .....


Η ταχύτητα έχει να κάνει με το πόσο φορτωμένο είναι το δίκτυο.... εγώ εδώ που είμαι... έχω πάντα φουλ ταχύτητα ( εκτός το καλοκαίρι..λόγο τουρισμού)...και όταν εξαντλήσω τα 100γιγα...πέφτω απλά στα 15... απ τον ίδιο bonding server παίρνουμε και οι δυο μας.

----------


## Mastoras

Έχω ένα θέμα με το wifi του speed booster. Κάθε μέρα θέλει μια επανεκκίνηση γιατί ότι είναι συνδεδεμένο πάνω του (κινητά/tv/xbox) ξαφνικά αρχίζουν και σέρνονται. Κάτι ηχόμπαρες στην tv τις χάνει και εντελώς. Έχετε και εσείς ανάλογη συμπεριφορά ?

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Έχω ένα θέμα με το wifi του speed booster. Κάθε μέρα θέλει μια επανεκκίνηση γιατί ότι είναι συνδεδεμένο πάνω του (κινητά/tv/xbox) ξαφνικά αρχίζουν και σέρνονται. Κάτι ηχόμπαρες στην tv τις χάνει και εντελώς. Έχετε και εσείς ανάλογη συμπεριφορά ?


οχι ποτε!! , δοκιμασε να αλλαξεις καναλι στο wifi ειναι στο αυτοματο απο προεπιλογη! μπορει αν συμπιπτει με αλλο wifi στην περιοχη σου και να κανει παρεμβολες , η εφαρμογη wifi analyzer θα σε βοήθησει , να βρεις το ελευθερο καναλι.

----------


## dimyok

> Η ταχύτητα έχει να κάνει με το πόσο φορτωμένο είναι το δίκτυο.... εγώ εδώ που είμαι... έχω πάντα φουλ ταχύτητα ( εκτός το καλοκαίρι..λόγο τουρισμού)...και όταν εξαντλήσω τα 100γιγα...πέφτω απλά στα 15... απ τον ίδιο bonding server παίρνουμε και οι δυο μας.


Εγω ειχα το πρωτο παλιο που βγηκε  δεν ειχε θεμα να πεφτει και να δουλευει σταθερα στα 15-17 . Μεχρι που αρχισαν τις μλκιες να σερνεται το σημα και κολλάνε όλα . Ουσιαστικα ειναι αχρηστο ολη τη μερα το αποσυνδεω γιατι ριχνει και τη κανονικη γραμμη ουτε  Η ουτε 3G + δηλαδη ουτε +8 mbps . 

Mολις του βαλω αλλη sim παει +60 - +70 .....
H cosmote unlimited δουλευει full 80 την ιδια στιγμη που η δικη του πέφτει σε 2 - κατι πολύ σάπιο γινεται ....
edit OYTE H+ δεν πιανεi και πεφτεi σε 2G !!! - iδια στιγμη και σημειο που εχει 4G 70 !

----------


## puntomania

> Εγω ειχα το πρωτο παλιο που βγηκε  δεν ειχε θεμα να πεφτει και να δουλευει σταθερα στα 15-17 . Μεχρι που αρχισαν τις μλκιες να σερνεται το σημα και κολλάνε όλα . Ουσιαστικα ειναι αχρηστο ολη τη μερα το αποσυνδεω γιατι ριχνει και τη κανονικη γραμμη ουτε  Η ουτε 3G + δηλαδη ουτε +8 mbps . 
> 
> Mολις του βαλω αλλη sim παει +60 - +70 .....
> H cosmote unlimited δουλευει full 80 την ιδια στιγμη που η δικη του πέφτει σε 2 - κατι πολύ σάπιο γινεται ....
> edit OYTE H+ δεν πιανεi και πεφτεi σε 2G !!! - iδια στιγμη και σημειο που εχει 4G 70 !


καντο μια επαναφορά...μήπως έφαγε κάνα κόλλημα... (εγώ το έχω σκέτο χωρίς την dsl...και τα ενώνω με αλλο εξοπλισμό απο πίσω)

----------


## dimyok

Κάθε μερα αυτη τη δουλια κανω γιατι το ιδιο σκεφτομουνα -  μόνιμο  είναι . Mεχρι να ερθει η vdsl και να παει στο διαολο σε κανα εξοχικο σε dvr

----------


## jimavagianos

Έλαβε κανάς άλλος τέτοιο μήνυμα; Λειτουργία booster στην ίδια περιοχή,  200 μέτρα μακριά από τη σταθερή σύνδεση...

----------


## panoc

> Έλαβε κανάς άλλος τέτοιο μήνυμα; Λειτουργία booster στην ίδια περιοχή,  200 μέτρα μακριά από τη σταθερή σύνδεση...


Εγώ μόλις, αλλά το εχω στην κανονική γραμμή. Λογικά απλά το έστειλαν σε όλους τους πελάτες.

----------


## puntomania

> Έλαβε κανάς άλλος τέτοιο μήνυμα; Λειτουργία booster στην ίδια περιοχή,  200 μέτρα μακριά από τη σταθερή σύνδεση...


αυτοί που τα έχουν άλλου σκέτα... θα πήρε κάνας Ελληνάρας για παράπονα οτι δεν δουλεύει σωστά...  οπότε βλέπω να το κόβουν και αυτό.

----------


## griniaris

Και γιατι να μην τα κοψουν ??? αν λειτουργουν κατα παραβαση του συμβολαιου ??? 

Συνδιαστικο πακετο ειναι . μαζι με την dsl.   Αν λοιπον παιρνει η σαρα και η μαρα και τα βαζει σε εξοχικα ή αλλα σπιτια ....  ας τα κοψουν .

Για να λειτουργησει επιτελους ΣΩΣΤΑ η υπηρεσια σε αυτους που κανουν σωστη χρηση .

----------


## panoc

> αυτοί που τα έχουν άλλου σκέτα... θα πήρε κάνας Ελληνάρας για παράπονα οτι δεν δουλεύει σωστά...  οπότε βλέπω να το κόβουν και αυτό.


Εγω το εχω πανω στη γραμμη στο χωρο που πρεπει να ειναι και ηρθε μυνημα, το ιδιο και σε ενα αλλο φιλο που επισης το εχει κανονικα στη γραμμη. Σε 3ο γνωστο που εχει το booster εντελως αλλου δε του ηρθε κανενα μυνημα...

- - - Updated - - -




> Και γιατι να μην τα κοψουν ??? αν λειτουργουν κατα παραβαση του συμβολαιου ??? 
> 
> Συνδιαστικο πακετο ειναι . μαζι με την dsl.   Αν λοιπον παιρνει η σαρα και η μαρα και τα βαζει σε εξοχικα ή αλλα σπιτια ....  ας τα κοψουν .
> 
> Για να λειτουργησει επιτελους ΣΩΣΤΑ η υπηρεσια σε αυτους που κανουν σωστη χρηση .


Συμφωνω 100%.

----------


## dimyok

Ποτε δεν είχε υποστήριξη ουτε δουλεψε σωστα πανω στη γραμμη . Οποτε αγαπητοί ποτετζηδες που το βλέπατε και λεγατε - τι μλκια ειναι αυτη ποιος σου το πούλησε κοροΐδο - (βαλε ενα speedport   :Evil: ) χ@στηκαμε για το sms σε ολους  .Να με παρουν τηλεφωνο να πουλησουν το νεο κοτε σουπερ unlimited  :Razz:

----------


## panoc

> Ποτε δεν είχε υποστήριξη ουτε δουλεψε ποτε σωστα πανω στη γραμμη


Αυτο ειναι αληθεια... Σε εμενα με vdsl50 μονο το upload δουλευει σωστα ω(και αυτο τερματιζει στα 8-8,5mbps), το download αναλογα τα κεφια αντε και να πιασει τη ταχυτητα της σκετης vdsl. Βεβαια εμενα μονο το upload με ενδιαφερει...

----------


## dimyok

Οποτε ειχες καθαρο 3,5 γιατι το 5 ειναι απο τη 50/5 Ειπα και εγώ  :Razz:

----------


## panoc

> Οποτε ειχες καθαρο 3,5 γιατι το 5 ειναι απο τη 50/5 Ειπα και εγώ



A ναι, αμα το βαλω μονο του το upload του 4G ειναι 5+ και αλλα 5+ ειναι της σκετης vdsl, αλλα και οι δυο μαζι δε τα πανε καλα με τον bonding και τρωνε nerf  :Razz:

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Έλαβε κανάς άλλος τέτοιο μήνυμα; Λειτουργία booster στην ίδια περιοχή,  200 μέτρα μακριά από τη σταθερή σύνδεση...


και εγω το ελαβα αυτο το μυνημα το ρουτερ το ειχα κανονικα στην θεση του με το dsl επανω , πριν απο 5ή 10 ημερες δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως  ειχα βγαλει το καλωδιο του dsl και το δουλευα για μια ωρα χωρις  αλλα αυτο δεν λεει κατι. Βλακειες του οτε ειναι αυτες , εξαλλου δεν εχει καποια χρεωση εξτρα αμα το δουλευεις μονο του . Αλλα πρεπει να εχουνε αυξηθει τα ατομα με το booster για αυτο!.

----------


## Kerato

Και σε μένα ήρθε. Το δουλεύω κανονικά όπως προβλέπεται πάνω στη σταθερή γραμμή. Άλλωστε που αλλού να το δουλέψω;
Λες και πάμε και πουθενά με τα λοκνταουνς. Όλη μέρα σπίτι.

Δύο πράγματα μπορεί να παίζουν:
1. Είτε ρίξαν άδεια να πιάσουν γεμάτα. Να φοβηθεί κανένας που το χει πάει σε κάποιο εξοχικό. Εν όψει και του Πάσχα.
2. Να έγινε κάποιο συστημικό λάθος, είτε μετά από ανθρώπινη παρέμβαση είτε όχι, και να στάλθηκαν μαζικά SMS ενώ δεν έπρεπε.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Έλαβε κανάς άλλος τέτοιο μήνυμα; Λειτουργία booster στην ίδια περιοχή,  200 μέτρα μακριά από τη σταθερή σύνδεση...


Απλά, η άρχισαν να το παίρνουν πρέφα, η αυξήθηκε ο αριθμός αυτών που το χρησιμοποιούν κ αλλού και αποφάσισαν τώρα να κάνουν κάποια ενέργεια με το να στείλουν ενημερωτικό μήνυμα σε όλους; ώστε να μη στέλνουν συγκεκριμένα μόνο σε όσους το δουλεύουν αλλού.. 
Τέλος και εγώ είμαι υπέρ της χρήσης του μόνο στη δηλωμένη διεύθυνση.. Δεν υπάρχει τυχαία το homezone.. 
Εγώ όταν το είχα ουδέποτε δεν το δούλεψα αλλού.. 

Σε αυτό που ίσως θα ήμουν αντίθετος και απλά λέω τη γνώμη μου εδώ, καθώς όπως είπα δεν το έχω πια, είναι το να είναι μεν μόνο στο δηλωμένο χώρο αλλά να μπορεί να παίξει κ εκτός γραμμής αν κάποιος θέλει να κάνει άλλο setup με χρήση άλλου ρουτερ στη σταθερή.. 
Αν και πάλι με αυτό το τρόπο δεν θα έχει σωστή υποστήριξη αν χρειαστεί κάτι.. 

Είναι δυο διαφορετικές έννοιες αυτές για να μη παρεξηγηθώ..

- - - Updated - - -




> αυτοί που τα έχουν άλλου σκέτα... θα πήρε κάνας Ελληνάρας για παράπονα οτι δεν δουλεύει σωστά...  οπότε βλέπω να το κόβουν και αυτό.


Κλασικά αυτό.. Το έχουμε πετύχει μερικές φορές εδώ στο φόρουμ.. Δλδ αντίστοιχες ερωτήσεις..

- - - Updated - - -




> Και γιατι να μην τα κοψουν ??? αν λειτουργουν κατα παραβαση του συμβολαιου ??? 
> 
> Συνδιαστικο πακετο ειναι . μαζι με την dsl.   Αν λοιπον παιρνει η σαρα και η μαρα και τα βαζει σε εξοχικα ή αλλα σπιτια ....  ας τα κοψουν .
> 
> Για να λειτουργησει επιτελους ΣΩΣΤΑ η υπηρεσια σε αυτους που κανουν σωστη χρηση .


Το σωστό είναι να παίζει στο δηλωμένο χώρο, αναμφίβολα.. 
Αλλά και όσοι το έχουν και παίζει αλλού (μη σωστό) τι πρόβλημα μπορεί να δημιουργήσει στην υπηρεσία; 
Το μόνο που θα μπορούσα να σκεφτώ είναι αντί να κάνει χρήση της κεραίας στη δηλωμένη περιοχή, κάνει χρήση άλλης.. 
Είναι κάποιο θέμα μεν, αλλά δεν το λες και πρόβλημα..

----------


## dimyok

Κατα τη γνωμη μου θελουν να σπρώξουν αλλη ακριβοτερη υπηρεσια - ειχαν κανει και σχετικα ερωτηματολόγια . Ετσι και αλλιώς μονοι τους παίζουν χωρις ανταγωνισμο στο unlimited σε ολη την επαρχία

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Κατα τη γνωμη μου θελουν να σπρώξουν αλλη ακριβοτερη υπηρεσια - ειχαν κανει και σχετικα ερωτηματολόγια . Ετσι και αλλιώς μονοι τους παίζουν χωρις ανταγωνισμο στο unlimited σε ολη την επαρχία


της vodafone κατι αντιστοιχο παει δεν υπαρχει πια; 
Αραγε κανενα 5g μοντεμ; για αντικατασταση αυτου; αυτο πιστευω εγω.

----------


## dimyok

Το mifi το εχω αλλα είναι μλκια . Ναι εχω και 5G αλλα εδω καινε τις κεραίες ...

----------


## Durdyn

Διάβασα αρκετές από τις σελίδες του τόπικ, έχω μερικές απορίες:

1. Το ρούτερ είναι εύχρηστο σε μενού κτλ; Πόσο εύκολο είναι δηλαδή να ορίζεις συσκευές κ.ο.κ.  Γενικά είδατε διαφορά με το Speedport σε ταχύτητα κλειδώματος, αποσυνδέσεις;
2. Αν ασχολείται κανείς με online gaming, είναι πολύ έντονη η διαφορά σε pings; Μπορείς να "απενεργοποιήσεις" το 4G ώστε να έχεις τα κλασικά σου pings που είχες και με ADSL/VDSL; Γιατί έστω και 10-20 ms παραπάνω είναι ένα πρόβλημα.
3. Προφανώς οι ταχύτητες παίζουν αρκετά από ότι έχω καταλάβει. Γενικά έχω φουλ σήμα στο κινητό και στη θέση που θα είναι το ρούτερ κατεβάζω με LTE από 20 ως 60Mbps. Λογικά δεν θα έχω κάποιο θέμα. Τι ταχύτητες βλέπετε συνήθως;
4. Και τελικά:  Δεν έχω πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα, όπως οι περισσότεροι που χρησιμοποιούν την υπηρεσία. Είμαι κλειδωμένος στα 21-22 με αρκετά σταθερή σύνδεση (πολύ σπάνια να αποσυνδεθεί), πιστεύετε ότι αξίζουν τα 7€ παραπάνω τον μήνα για 15Mbps σταθερά και παραπάνω μέχρι τα 100GB; Οι ανάγκες μου είναι συγκεκριμένες, κάποιες φορές τον μήνα που χρειάζομαι μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα για να κατεβάσω κάποια μεγάλα αρχεία για τη δουλειά μου.

----------


## Mastoras

> Διάβασα αρκετές από τις σελίδες του τόπικ, έχω μερικές απορίες:
> 
> 1. Το ρούτερ είναι εύχρηστο σε μενού κτλ; Πόσο εύκολο είναι δηλαδή να ορίζεις συσκευές κ.ο.κ.  Γενικά είδατε διαφορά με το Speedport σε ταχύτητα κλειδώματος, αποσυνδέσεις;
> 2. Αν ασχολείται κανείς με online gaming, είναι πολύ έντονη η διαφορά σε pings; Μπορείς να "απενεργοποιήσεις" το 4G ώστε να έχεις τα κλασικά σου pings που είχες και με ADSL/VDSL; Γιατί έστω και 10-20 ms παραπάνω είναι ένα πρόβλημα.
> 3. Προφανώς οι ταχύτητες παίζουν αρκετά από ότι έχω καταλάβει. Γενικά έχω φουλ σήμα στο κινητό και στη θέση που θα είναι το ρούτερ κατεβάζω με LTE από 20 ως 60Mbps. Λογικά δεν θα έχω κάποιο θέμα. Τι ταχύτητες βλέπετε συνήθως;
> 4. Και τελικά:  Δεν έχω πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα, όπως οι περισσότεροι που χρησιμοποιούν την υπηρεσία. Είμαι κλειδωμένος στα 21-22 με αρκετά σταθερή σύνδεση (πολύ σπάνια να αποσυνδεθεί), πιστεύετε ότι αξίζουν τα 7€ παραπάνω τον μήνα για 15Mbps σταθερά και παραπάνω μέχρι τα 100GB; Οι ανάγκες μου είναι συγκεκριμένες, κάποιες φορές τον μήνα που χρειάζομαι μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα για να κατεβάσω κάποια μεγάλα αρχεία για τη δουλειά μου.



Το έχω λίγες μέρες. Πριν το booster είχα μόλις μια βδομάδα το speedport μιας και πρόσφατα ξαναπήγα σε ΟΤΕ. Θα σου πώ αυτά που παρατήρησα στο μικρό αυτό διάστημα.

Η DSL κλειδώνει λίγο πιο χαμηλά απο το Speedport και είναι σταθερό χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις. Το Menu είναι οκ για απλά πραγματα, μπορείς να ορίσεις ποιές συσκευές να εξαιρείς απο το 4G ας πούμε. Το wifi είναι μόνο 2,4ghz. 

Η διαφορά σε online game μου φάνηκε πολύ μικρή προς τα επάνω όταν είναι ενεργοποιημένο το DSL+4G. Μπορείς να ορίσεις όποια συσκευή θες σε σκέτο DSL και γλιτώσεις αυτό μικρό εξτρα latency (διαφορά 5-10ms)

Και εγώ εχω καλό σήμα 4g . με πάει στα +40 mbit, όταν τελειώσουν τα 100 gb κλειδωνει πιο χαμηλά. Θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε να είχα κάπου στα 25 σύνολο αλλά φτάνω μέχρι 21 δυστυχώς. (ADSL 10 mbit)

Εγώ νομίζω αξίζει τα λέφτά του αλλά το θέμα είναι οτι τα 100GB εξανεμίζονται εύκολα ανάλογα τη χρήση. Όπως και να έχει πάντως θα κατεβάζεις ταχύτερα ακόμα κι όταν σου τελειώσουν. Ευπρόσδεκτη και η ταχύτητα upload..

----------


## Kerato

> Διάβασα αρκετές από τις σελίδες του τόπικ, έχω μερικές απορίες:
> 
> 1. Το ρούτερ είναι εύχρηστο σε μενού κτλ; Πόσο εύκολο είναι δηλαδή να ορίζεις συσκευές κ.ο.κ.  Γενικά είδατε διαφορά με το Speedport σε ταχύτητα κλειδώματος, αποσυνδέσεις;
> 2. Αν ασχολείται κανείς με online gaming, είναι πολύ έντονη η διαφορά σε pings; Μπορείς να "απενεργοποιήσεις" το 4G ώστε να έχεις τα κλασικά σου pings που είχες και με ADSL/VDSL; Γιατί έστω και 10-20 ms παραπάνω είναι ένα πρόβλημα.
> 3. Προφανώς οι ταχύτητες παίζουν αρκετά από ότι έχω καταλάβει. Γενικά έχω φουλ σήμα στο κινητό και στη θέση που θα είναι το ρούτερ κατεβάζω με LTE από 20 ως 60Mbps. Λογικά δεν θα έχω κάποιο θέμα. Τι ταχύτητες βλέπετε συνήθως;
> 4. Και τελικά:  Δεν έχω πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα, όπως οι περισσότεροι που χρησιμοποιούν την υπηρεσία. Είμαι κλειδωμένος στα 21-22 με αρκετά σταθερή σύνδεση (πολύ σπάνια να αποσυνδεθεί), πιστεύετε ότι αξίζουν τα 7€ παραπάνω τον μήνα για 15Mbps σταθερά και παραπάνω μέχρι τα 100GB; Οι ανάγκες μου είναι συγκεκριμένες, κάποιες φορές τον μήνα που χρειάζομαι μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα για να κατεβάσω κάποια μεγάλα αρχεία για τη δουλειά μου.


1. Menu πιο εύχρηστο από το Speedport. Κανένα πρόβλημα να κάνεις αυτά που θες. Ταχύτητα κλειδώματος ίσως ελάχιστα πιο κάτω, λιγότερο από 0,5Mbps συγκριτικά με το speedport, αλλά πολύ πολύ πιο σταθερό.
Με το speedport κάθε απόγευμα έπεφτε το snr και αποσυγχρονιζόταν και συγχρόνιζε πιο χαμηλά. Το huawei είναι τέρμα σταθερό. Σπάνια να πέσει η γραμμή. Πιο συχνά πέφτει το ρεύμα παρά ο συγχρονισμός.

2. Επειδή παίζω αρκετά csgo, παιχνίδι που είναι πολύ σημαντικό το ping, με ενεργοποιημένο το bonding έχει περίπου 10ms πιο πολύ latency. Αλλά είναι πανεύκολο να βάζεις το pc σου να δουλεύει μόνο με την adsl/vdsl και να χεις ίδιο Ping με αυτό που είχες πριν.
Το καλό είναι κιόλας ότι οι άλλες συσκευές του δικτύου δουλεύουν και με το 4G, οπότε έχεις και πολύ πιο σπάνια lag spikes όταν οι άλλοι στο σπίτι λιώνουν το youtube/netflix.

3. Εγώ συγχρονίζω στα 12Mbps και συνδιαστικά με το 4G φτάνω μέχρι και 65-70Mbps (σε αυτό βέβαια παίζει ρόλο και ο φόρτος της κεραίας που συνδέεσαι, εκτός από το σήμα).
Οταν τελειώσουν τα 100GB πέφτω γύρω στα 26Mbps (12 από dsl και περίπου 15 από το 4G).

4. Δεν ξέρω το πορτοφόλι σου, πάντως για μένα άξιζε με τα 1000. Και μακάρι να το είχα βάλει νωρίτερα. Ειδικά σε αυτό που αναφέρω στο τέλος του (2) για τα lag spikes και το gaming

----------


## Durdyn

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο.
Πόσο εύκολο είναι να βγάζεις/ανοίγεις 4G και να αλλάζεις συσκευές;

----------


## Mastoras

Το να βγάλεις το 4g και να δουλεύει με την DSL μόνο μια συσκευή επιλογής σου είναι 1 click... γελοίο θα έλεγα. Όπως και να το κάνει revert. Ευκολάκι

----------


## Marios K.

Στο δικό σας booster οι συνδέσεις adsl/vdsl και mobile έχουν ίδιο primary dns; Στο δικό μου είναι όπως στη φωτογραφία. Το vdsl έχει 212.205.212.205 ενώ το mobile 202.205.212.205. Το 212.205.212.205 είναι το dns του ΟΤΕ ενώ το 202.205.212.205 κάποια site δείχνουν ότι είναι κινέζικη ip. Λέτε να κάνει τίποτα η huawei; γιατί για να πω την αλήθεια δεν την εμπιστεύομαι και πολύ. Να ένα παράδειγμα https://ipinfo.io/202.205.212.205

----------


## dimyok

το mobile dns 202.205.212.205 είναι το περίφημο κινεζικο bonding σερβερ ? Αν βαλεις αλλο dns mobile 

94.143.182.1  anycastdns1.cosmote.net


94.143.182.1   anycastdns2.cosmote.net             δε δινει ε ;

----------


## Marios K.

Απο κάποιες δοκιμές που έκανα δε φαίνεται να υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά.

----------


## macro

Εγω εκει βαζω 1.1.1.1

----------


## Durdyn

Το παρήγγειλα κι εγώ και από βδομάδα θα τεστάρω να δω πώς πάει.
Μια τελευταία ερώτηση. Στο παρόν τόπικ (νομίζω) είχα διαβάσει πως το 4G ουσιαστικά ενεργοποιείται αν φτάσει η σταθερή σύνδεση σε κάποιο threshold (νομίζω 80% ή κάτι τετοιο). Ισχύει αυτό ή το 4G λειτουργεί μονίμως και η κίνηση μοιράζεται ακόμα και για τις απλές διεργασίες;

----------


## TsonTson

Hello. Έχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις σχετικά με το speed booster για αυτούς που το έχουν βάλει και ενώ έχω ρίξει γενικά μια ματιά στο θέμα δε μπορω να διαβάσω 300 σελίδες, οπότε συγνώμη αν έχουν απαντηθεί κάπου.

1. Γίνεται να ξεχωρίσω ποιες συσκευές θα χρησιμοποιούν το dsl και ποιες το 4g; (Edit: Διαβάζοντας παλιότερα μηνύματα φαίνεται ότι οι μόνες επιλογές είναι DSL+4g ή DSL μόνο. 4g μόνο δεν παίζει; )

2. Μπορώ να έχω το booster αποσυνδεδεμένο (να λειτουργεί μόνο με 4g) και να έχω κάποιο άλλο router για dsl και VOIP; (και πόσο εύκολο είναι  :Razz:  )

3. Αν πάρω το booster, το router που έχω τώρα θα μου το ζητήσουν πίσω;

4. Παίζει με κάποιο τρόπο να δοκιμάσω το booster να δω τι ταχύτητα θα πιάνει το 4g, πριν δεσμευτώ να το πληρώνω κάθε μήνα; (Δεν έχω καλό σήμα σε όλα τα σημεία του σπιτιού με το κινητό μου, αλλά δεν είναι καν cosmote οπότε δεν ξέρω)

----------


## divo

1) ναι
2)ναι δεν συνδεεις το booster στη γραμμη, αλλα το λειτουργεις παράλληλα. τα ρουτερ εχουν διαφορετικο κωδ. wifi, συνδεσεις τις  συσκευες αναλογα.
3)ναι, διαφορετικα το πληρωνεις.
4)κανε ενα speed test με το κινητο σου στο σημειο που θα βαλεις το booster και θα εισαι καπου εκει. Η ταχυτητα της κινητης δεν ειναι σταθερη. επηρεάζεται απο πολους παραγοντες ακομα

----------


## TsonTson

> 4)κανε ενα speed test με το κινητο σου στο σημειο που θα βαλεις το booster και θα εισαι καπου εκει. Η ταχυτητα της κινητης δεν ειναι σταθερη. επηρεάζεται απο πολους παραγοντες ακομα


Στο κινητό μου δεν έχω cosmote, έχω vodafone, οπότε δεν ξέρω πόσο αξιόπιστο θα είναι να τεστάρω την ταχύτητα με 4g άλλης εταιρείας. Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να δοκιμάσω το ίδιο το booster, χωρίς να δεσμευτώ 2 χρόνια;

----------


## divo

> Στο κινητό μου δεν έχω cosmote, έχω vodafone, οπότε δεν ξέρω πόσο αξιόπιστο θα είναι να τεστάρω την ταχύτητα με 4g άλλης εταιρείας. Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να δοκιμάσω το ίδιο το booster, χωρίς να δεσμευτώ 2 χρόνια;


δεν θα ειναι. θες συνδεση cosmote για να δεις τι γινεται. Κανας φιλος, γνωστος που μπορει να εχει;

----------


## 8anos

> Στο κινητό μου δεν έχω cosmote, έχω vodafone, οπότε δεν ξέρω πόσο αξιόπιστο θα είναι να τεστάρω την ταχύτητα με 4g άλλης εταιρείας. Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να δοκιμάσω το ίδιο το booster, χωρίς να δεσμευτώ 2 χρόνια;


Παλιά είχες δυνατότητα υπαναχώρησης 14 ημερών όταν έκανες διαδικτυακή ή τηλεφωνική παραγγελία.
Δεν ισχύει πλέον;

----------


## divo

> Παλιά είχες δυνατότητα υπαναχώρησης 14 ημερών όταν έκανες διαδικτυακή ή τηλεφωνική παραγγελία.
> Δεν ισχύει πλέον;


ισχυει αλλά γιατι να μπλέξεις με αποχρεωσεις και γραφειοκρατια που μπορει να τραβηξει μηνες ενω μπορεις να ξερεις απο πριν?

----------


## TsonTson

> Παλιά είχες δυνατότητα υπαναχώρησης 14 ημερών όταν έκανες διαδικτυακή ή τηλεφωνική παραγγελία.
> Δεν ισχύει πλέον;


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το τι ισχύει για αυτό ρωτάω.

- - - Updated - - -




> δεν θα ειναι. θες συνδεση cosmote για να δεις τι γινεται. Κανας φιλος, γνωστος που μπορει να εχει;


Οκ τότε, όλο και κάποιο θα βρω. Thanks.

----------


## Kerato

Πάντως ρε παιδιά τα 100GB φεύγουν αέρα.
Εγώ με προσεκτική χρήση και μέχρι την εξάντληση των 100GB αποκλειστικά χρήση μόνο στο κύριο PC μου (κινητά, ταμπλετς κλπ όλα τα πετάω απέξω στην αρχή του μήνα και τα ξαναβάζω στο 4g όταν φάω τα 100GB), μου φτάνουν βαριά για 10 μέρες.
Χωρίς καθόλου downloads σχεδόν (torrents Κλπ) και νετφλιξ κλπ.
Ειδικά σε εμάς που παίζουμε με ελεεινές ταχύτητες dsl (10Mbps και κάτω) πρέπει να μας δώσουν κάτι παραπάνω.
Ή τουλάχιστον τριπλό όγκο full speed, ή να ανεβάσουν τον κόφτη όταν τελειώνουν τα data.
Βλέπω κάτι posts για νέες καμπίνες ftth, 200άρες,100άρες, ακόμα και 50άρες και με πιάνει κατάθλιψη.... :Crying:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πάντως ρε παιδιά τα 100GB φεύγουν αέρα.
> Εγώ με προσεκτική χρήση και μέχρι την εξάντληση των 100GB αποκλειστικά χρήση μόνο στο κύριο PC μου (κινητά, ταμπλετς κλπ όλα τα πετάω απέξω στην αρχή του μήνα και τα ξαναβάζω στο 4g όταν φάω τα 100GB), μου φτάνουν βαριά για 10 μέρες.
> Χωρίς καθόλου downloads σχεδόν (torrents Κλπ) και νετφλιξ κλπ.
> *Ειδικά σε εμάς που παίζουμε με ελεεινές ταχύτητες dsl (10Mbps και κάτω) πρέπει να μας δώσουν κάτι παραπάνω.*
> Ή τουλάχιστον τριπλό όγκο full speed, ή να ανεβάσουν τον κόφτη όταν τελειώνουν τα data.
> Βλέπω κάτι posts για νέες καμπίνες ftth, 200άρες,100άρες, ακόμα και 50άρες και με πιάνει κατάθλιψη....


Το bold το λέω χρόνια, τα δεδομένα κινητής είναι γενικά μια άλλη ιστορία (πολύτιμα), αλλά anyway.. Θέλουν κ 5g τρομάρα τους.. 
Και τα +15 που αφήνουν πάλι καλά είναι.. Πριν που ήταν μόνο 40 γίγα και μετά 0; Τότε το πάγιο του νομίζω ήταν 5.5ε; Κάτι τέτοιο.. Πριν κανά 4 χρόνια πρπ λέω.. 
Α.. Και μη ξεχνάμε και το qos έτσι; Τα συμβόλαια έχουν καλύτερο priority στη ταχύτητα.. Και επόμενο με τέτοιες τιμές.. 



Off Topic



Προσωπικά βολεύτηκα προσωρινά με το onthespot της βόντα.. 
Παίζουν πολλά ρόλο στην επιλογή του πακέτου.. 
	


Για πείτε μου ρε παίδες κάτι άλλο, απλά σαν πληροφορία (για το ιστορικό, αν και θα υπάρχει πίσω, αλλά που να ψάχνεις) επειδή δεν το έχω πια και δεν μπορώ να τα δω, σαν πρόσθετα πακέτα μετά τα 100γίγα, τι σας βγάζει; Και με τι τιμές; Για να επανέλθει σε πλήρη ταχύτητα λέω και όχι με τα 15Μ..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Παλιά είχες δυνατότητα υπαναχώρησης 14 ημερών όταν έκανες διαδικτυακή ή τηλεφωνική παραγγελία.
> Δεν ισχύει πλέον;


θα κανεις την αιτηση στο 13888 για να εχεις δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης , επισης αμα δεν εχεις καλο σημα τους το λες και εκεινοι στο καταργουνε μετα χωρις πεναλτυ μου ειχανε πει οτι γινεται. Γενικα εχει καλη κεραια το huawei modem που δινουνε στο home booster.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάντως ρε παιδιά τα 100GB φεύγουν αέρα.
> Εγώ με προσεκτική χρήση και μέχρι την εξάντληση των 100GB αποκλειστικά χρήση μόνο στο κύριο PC μου (κινητά, ταμπλετς κλπ όλα τα πετάω απέξω στην αρχή του μήνα και τα ξαναβάζω στο 4g όταν φάω τα 100GB), μου φτάνουν βαριά για 10 μέρες.
> Χωρίς καθόλου downloads σχεδόν (torrents Κλπ) και νετφλιξ κλπ.
> Ειδικά σε εμάς που παίζουμε με ελεεινές ταχύτητες dsl (10Mbps και κάτω) πρέπει να μας δώσουν κάτι παραπάνω.
> Ή τουλάχιστον τριπλό όγκο full speed, ή να ανεβάσουν τον κόφτη όταν τελειώνουν τα data.
> Βλέπω κάτι posts για νέες καμπίνες ftth, 200άρες,100άρες, ακόμα και 50άρες και με πιάνει κατάθλιψη....


και εγω στο Δασκαλειο Κερατεας το ιδιο λεω δεν προκεται να δω vdsl!! , αλλα αφου εβαλα το home booster σωθηκα!! τριπλασιαστηκε η ταχυτητα μου !! οποτε και παλι ευχαριστημενος ειμαι , το ιδιο και αμα τυχον καταναλωσω τα 100gb και παλι ευχαριστημενος ειμαι!7 mbs dsl ειχα και επιανα απο 35-48 mbs , μετα απο αρκετο καιρο τους καλεσα και μου εβγαλαν τον περιορισμο και το dsl κλειδωνει στα 10mbs , το ειχανε κλειδωσε στο 7 λογω οτι ειχα θεματα με αποσυνδεσεις! αλλα εφτιαξα την καλωδιωση και μου εβγαλαν ! και τωρα που εκανα speedtest ping 28 , download 26.93mbs και upload 3.40mbs πιστευω οτι ειναι ωρα αιχμης και υπαρχει πολυς κοσμος στην παραλια οποτε για αυτο και ειναι μειωμενη η ταχυτητα αλλα και παλι ειμαι ευχαριστημενος!, ποτε δεν ειναι σταθερη η ταχυτητα παντως , αλλα πολυ σταθερο ρουτερ και πολυ γρηγορα συνχρονιζει!! οχι σαν το αργο speedport plus!.

----------


## Kerato

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Προσωπικά βολεύτηκα προσωρινά με το onthespot της βόντα.. 
> Παίζουν πολλά ρόλο στην επιλογή του πακέτου.. 
> 	
> 
> 
> Για πείτε μου ρε παίδες κάτι άλλο, απλά σαν πληροφορία (για το ιστορικό, αν και θα υπάρχει πίσω, αλλά που να ψάχνεις) επειδή δεν το έχω πια και δεν μπορώ να τα δω, σαν πρόσθετα πακέτα μετά τα 100γίγα, τι σας βγάζει; Και με τι τιμές; Για να επανέλθει σε πλήρη ταχύτητα λέω και όχι με τα 15Μ..


Δυστυχώς στην περιοχή μου μόνο cosmote παίζει από κινητή, οι άλλες δυο είναι πιο αργές και απο την dsl μου. :Thumb down: 

Ενα πρόσθετο πακέτο δίνει. 50GB με 20€

----------


## TsonTson

Οκ έκανα το τεστ με 4g cosmote



Άρα να αναμένω adsl + 60, και αν το 4g καταναλώσει 100 GB θα πάει adsl + 15, σωστά;
Με το Upload ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει;

----------


## dimyok

Αυτο ειναι 4G + σωστα ? Ε το αλλο δε παει τοσο οσο ενα καλο μοντεμ κινητου  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Durdyn

> Οκ έκανα το τεστ με 4g cosmote
> 
> 
> 
> Άρα να αναμένω adsl + 60, και αν το 4g καταναλώσει 100 GB θα πάει adsl + 15, σωστά;
> Με το Upload ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει;



Μην περιμένεις να πιάνεις τα ίδια με το κινητό πάντως σε καμία περίπτωση. Κράτα μικρό καλάθι. Για παράδειγμα τώρα το Speedtest στο κινητό μου δίνει 35 και στο σταθερό μου δίνει συνολικά 35 (25 ADSL+10 4G)

Προσωπικά το έβαλα πριν περίπου έναν μήνα. Δεν είχα τρομερά αργή σύνδεση, αλλά πλήρωνα 50αρα και η σύνδεση έφτανε τα 21-22.
Το καλό είναι ότι μόνο και μόνο με την αλλαγή ρούτερ κλείδωσα από 22,8 στα 24,9. Κέρδισα δηλαδή λίγο και στην ADSL, τόσο σε download, όσο και σε upload.

Από εκεί και πέρα η ταχύτητα παίζει πολύ με την περιοχή, αλλά και την ώρα.
Eγώ κερδίζω από 10-12Mbps (όπως αυτή τη στιγμή) μέχρι και 30Mbps ανάλογα με την ώρα. Το upload σταθερά είναι στα 5,8.
Βέβαια επειδή τα speedtests δεν είναι και πάντα αξιόπιστα, σε ταχύτητες κατεβάσματος έχω δει να πιάνω τιμές πάνω από αυτές του speedtest.
To ρούτερ της Huawei είναι πολύ καλύτερο από το προηγούμενο του OTE που είχα από άποψη μενού και intefrace. Δεν είχα καμία αποσύνδεση (26 μέρες on είμαι), όπως βέβαια και πριν.
Eίναι πολύ εύκολο να καθορίσεις σε τι θα δίνεις 4G.

Δεν έχω τεστάρει πόσο πιάνω μετά την κατανάλωση των 100. Δεν τα έχω ξοδέψει ακόμα, έχω αφήσει μόνο το PC και δεν τα ξεπέρασα. Θα ήθελα να το δω.
Στο online gaming η διαφορά στα pings είναι από ανύπαρκτη ως απειροελάχιστη, αλλά για καλό και κακό το κλείνω (παίζω κυρίως COD).

Πάντως με τα νούμερα που είδες εσύ στο speedtest σου νομίζω θα δεις σημαντική διαφορά.

----------


## TsonTson

Οκ. Θα τους πάρω τηλέφωνο τη Δευτέρα και μόλις έρθει θα ποστάρω τα αποτελέσματα εδώ.


Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## Kerato

> Με το Upload ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει;


Το upload είναι σταθερά +5Mbps από το upload της dsl σου.
Ανεξαρτήτως αν έχεις καταναλώσει τα 100GB, πολύ σημαντικό αυτό.

----------


## Marios K.

Πρόσφατα, μας πήραν τηλέφωνο από την cosmote για να αναβαθμίσουμε σε γραμμή 100mbps. Είχα ακούσει πως δεν δίνουν το booster σε γραμμές άνω των 50mbps οπότε ρώτησα και μου είπαν πως όντως δεν το δίνουν σε 100mbps. Όταν τους είπα ότι δεν θέλω να το καταργήσω γιατί το χρησιμοποιώ και ως 4g router για το εξοχικό, μου είπαν πως "έχει μπει στην πολιτική της εταιρίας το booster σιγά σιγά να καταργηθεί". Του έχουν πει κάποιου άλλου κάτι αντίστοιχο ή απλά έλεγε ψέματα ο τεχνικός μήπως τελικά αναβαθμίσουμε σε 100άρα; (εμένα πάντως σαν ψέματα μου φαίνεται για να πω την αλήθεια, αν και το booster τελευταία κάνει κάτι περίεργα)

----------


## Kerato

Καταστραφήκαμε αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.  :Sorry:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δυστυχώς στην περιοχή μου μόνο cosmote παίζει από κινητή, οι άλλες δυο είναι πιο αργές και απο την dsl μου.
> 
> Ενα πρόσθετο πακέτο δίνει. 50GB με 20€


50 με 20 ε; 
Μόνο αυτό εμφανίζει;
Αλλά σαν λίγο ακριβό δεν είναι; 
Η βόντα έχει τα 40 με 10.. 
20/50=0,40 το γίγα η κοτε.
10/40=0,25 το γίγα η βόντα. 
Αν το είχαν π.χ 15/50=0,30 το γίγα δε θα ήταν πιο λογικό;  :Thinking:  
Η έστω κάτι λίγο πιο πάνω..

- - - Updated - - -




> Οκ έκανα το τεστ με 4g cosmote
> 
> 
> 
> Άρα να αναμένω adsl + 60, και αν το 4g καταναλώσει 100 GB θα πάει adsl + 15, σωστά;
> Με το Upload ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει;


Το up θεωρώ ότι θα το πιάνεις σχεδόν πάντα καθώς είναι σχετικά χαμηλό.. 
Το down είναι το θέμα καθώς τα συμβόλαια έχουν προτεραιότητα στη ταχύτητα..

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτο ειναι 4G + σωστα ? Ε το αλλο δε παει τοσο οσο ενα καλο μοντεμ κινητου


Σωστό νομίζω..

- - - Updated - - -




> Πρόσφατα, μας πήραν τηλέφωνο από την cosmote για να αναβαθμίσουμε σε γραμμή 100mbps. Είχα ακούσει πως δεν δίνουν το booster σε γραμμές άνω των 50mbps οπότε ρώτησα και μου είπαν πως όντως δεν το δίνουν σε 100mbps. Όταν τους είπα ότι δεν θέλω να το καταργήσω γιατί το χρησιμοποιώ και ως 4g router για το εξοχικό, μου είπαν πως "έχει μπει στην πολιτική της εταιρίας το booster σιγά σιγά να καταργηθεί". Του έχουν πει κάποιου άλλου κάτι αντίστοιχο ή απλά έλεγε ψέματα ο τεχνικός μήπως τελικά αναβαθμίσουμε σε 100άρα; (εμένα πάντως σαν ψέματα μου φαίνεται για να πω την αλήθεια, αν και το booster τελευταία κάνει κάτι περίεργα)


Σαν ethernet θα μπορούσαν να το δίνουν νομίζω καθώς έχει 1000αρες θύρες.. 
Το wifi 2.4 Ν του έρχεται στα όρια του.. Αν και αυτό θα μπορούσε να ξεπεραστεί με άλλο a.p.. 
Γενικά πάντως αν είχαν φέρει το υβριδικό με τη 5αρα μπάντα δεν θα υπήρχε θέμα νομίζω.. 
Στη περίπτωση σου, η κάθεσαι με 50αρα Η αν κοιτάς τιμές, ψάχνεις απλά το πιο καλό πακέτο..
Ανάλογα το τι θέλει ο καθείς..

- - - Updated - - -




> Καταστραφήκαμε αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.


Αυτό.. 
Κοινώς.. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCSYlx-X9Mk
Πάντα έλεγα μπράβο στον οτε που το κυκλοφόρησε, όχι όπως η βόντα που βούλιαξε το αντίστοιχο project.. Αν και τώρα με το onthespot κάπως πάει να τα μπαλώσει η βόντα..

----------


## nikgr

Ποσο χρεωνεται καποιος για το speedbooster αν το κρατησει μετα τη διακοπη της υπηρεσιας ? Δουλευει με αλλη καρτα sim?
Μπορει καποιος να ζητησει 2η καρτα για το καρτοκινητο του και να το δουλευει παραλληλα στα data στο huawei?

----------


## Kerato

> 50 με 20 ε; 
> Μόνο αυτό εμφανίζει;
> Αλλά σαν λίγο ακριβό δεν είναι; 
> Η βόντα έχει τα 40 με 10.. 
> 20/50=0,40 το γίγα η κοτε.
> 10/40=0,25 το γίγα η βόντα. 
> Αν το είχαν π.χ 15/50=0,30 το γίγα δε θα ήταν πιο λογικό;  
> Η έστω κάτι λίγο πιο πάνω..


Ναι μόνο αυτήν την επιλογή έχει. Και είναι όντως ακριβό.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ποσο χρεωνεται καποιος για το speedbooster αν το κρατησει μετα τη διακοπη της υπηρεσιας ? Δουλευει με αλλη καρτα sim?
> Μπορει καποιος να ζητησει 2η καρτα για το καρτοκινητο του και να το δουλευει παραλληλα στα data στο huawei?


Εννοείς να κρατήσεις το router της huawei? Δεν ξέρω πόσο το χρεώνουν.
Δουλεύει με άλλη κάρτα cosmote όπως έχουν πει τα παιδιά εδώ (με τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις), σαν 4g router μόνο. Δεν κάνει bonding με την dsl σου δλδ.
Μπορείς να ζητήσεις 2η SIM αλλά δεν παίζουν συγχρόνως. Μια από τις 2 θα κάνει register στο δίκτυο κάθε φορά.
Δλδ όταν θα ανοίγεις το κινητό σου δεν θα χει σήμα το router, και το ανάποδο.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Πρόσφατα, μας πήραν τηλέφωνο από την cosmote για να αναβαθμίσουμε σε γραμμή 100mbps. Είχα ακούσει πως δεν δίνουν το booster σε γραμμές άνω των 50mbps οπότε ρώτησα και μου είπαν πως όντως δεν το δίνουν σε 100mbps. Όταν τους είπα ότι δεν θέλω να το καταργήσω γιατί το χρησιμοποιώ και ως 4g router για το εξοχικό, μου είπαν πως "έχει μπει στην πολιτική της εταιρίας το booster σιγά σιγά να καταργηθεί". Του έχουν πει κάποιου άλλου κάτι αντίστοιχο ή απλά έλεγε ψέματα ο τεχνικός μήπως τελικά αναβαθμίσουμε σε 100άρα; (εμένα πάντως σαν ψέματα μου φαίνεται για να πω την αλήθεια, αν και το booster τελευταία κάνει κάτι περίεργα)


δεν νομιζω να το καταργησουνε , εξαλλου ητανε σε πιλοτικη εφαρμογη ετσι ελεγαν σε εμενα οταν εκανα την αιτηση.
Τι σου κανει το booster τελευταια τι περιεργα; .

- - - Updated - - -




> Καταστραφήκαμε αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.


προφανως δεν τους συμφερει να δινουνε απεριοριστα data στο δικτυο κινητης και μαλλον για αυτο, αλλα δεν εχω ακουσει κατι τετοιο οποτε δεν πιστευω να γινει , ας αυξησουνε την τιμη αλλα να μην το καταργησουνε ... :-(

- - - Updated - - -




> Ποσο χρεωνεται καποιος για το speedbooster αν το κρατησει μετα τη διακοπη της υπηρεσιας ? Δουλευει με αλλη καρτα sim?
> Μπορει καποιος να ζητησει 2η καρτα για το καρτοκινητο του και να το δουλευει παραλληλα στα data στο huawei?


Το φοβερο και σταθεροτατο huawei μοντεμ του home speed booster κοστιζει 120,98 ευρω εγω σκεφτομαι να το κρατησω και να το πληρωσω! . Διοτι εκτος απο την adsl αμα το χρησιμοποιησω θελω να το εχω για χρηση με καρτα σημ vodafone σε σπιτι που δεν εχει σταθερο ιντερνετ! Οποτε χαμενο δεν θα παει , επισης το 4g δεν καταργειται αλλα μονο το 3g οποτε δεν με επηρεαζει και αυτο!.
Θα τσεκαρω πρωτα οτι παιρνει καρτα σημ  vodafone αλλα διαβασα οτι γινεται δεν το εχω δοκιμασει , ( αν δεν παιρνει αλλη καρτα σημ θα το σκεφτω! ), αλλα αλλαζεις apn και απενεργοποιεις το boonding! αλλα απο την πρωτη ημερα εντυπωσιαστηκα με αυτο το ρουτερ για αυτο και λεω να το κρατησω οταν θα ληξει η 24 μηνη δεσμευση στην κινητη home booster .
 
πηγη :  https://help.cosmote.gr/system/templ...rhsidaneio.pdf 
Επισης το ιδιο modem υπαρχει και στο aliexpress https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale...xt=Huawei+HA35 και πανω κατω κοστιζει γυρω στα 120 ευρω και εχει και της orange που δεν ξερει κανενας αμα ειναι κλειδωμενο και δεν δουλευει στην Ελλαδα οποτε καλυτερα να κρατησω αυτο που εχω , χωρια οτι μπορει να πληρωσω και τελωνειο απο το εξωτερικο 

Μια ερωτηση αυτο το μοντεμ υποστηριζει vdsl ; ή οχι; νομιζω 50ρα σιγουρα παραπανω υποστηριζει; .

----------


## dimyok

sim vodafone δεν αναγνωρίζει το εχω δοκιμασει . Unlocked γιατί νομίζεις λεει στο ali ?

----------


## nikgr

υπάρχουν δηλαδή κάπου αναλυτικά οι ρυθμίσεις για να δοκιμάσω να λειτουργήσει το huawei ως σκέτο 4g router με αλλη sim cosmote? Το εχει δοκιμάσει κανείς?

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> sim vodafone δεν αναγνωρίζει το εχω δοκιμασει . Unlocked γιατί νομίζεις λεει στο ali ?


Τι ;;; πέφτω από τα σύννεφα ! Θα το δοκιμάσω άμεσα! Με τις ρυθμίσεις πού είπα πριν να το δω και μονός μου !.
Τελικά υποστηρίζει vdsl έως 50ρα ; η η μονό adsl ?

----------


## Kerato

> Τι ;;; πέφτω από τα σύννεφα ! Θα το δοκιμάσω άμεσα! Με τις ρυθμίσεις πού είπα πριν να το δω και μονός μου !.
> Τελικά υποστηρίζει vdsl έως 50ρα ; η η μονό adsl ?


Μέχρι vdsl2 με 17a profile, δλδ 100άρα σίγουρα.

----------


## ntele

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ,
μια γνωστή μου κατέφυγε στη λύση του booster, διότι οι ταχύτητες με ADSL στο σπίτι της ήταν τραγικές (4Mbps download περίπου) και δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο VDSL στην περιοχή. Σημείωση, την ενδιαφέρουν οι τηλεδιασκέψεις οπότε καταναλώνει αρκετό bandwith.
Μετά από δοκιμές έβαλε το router σε μια τοποθεσία που έπιανε ταχύτητα της τάξης των 30 Mbps. Ξαφνικά, χωρίς να κάνει κάποια βαριά χρήση του internet, της ήρθε μήνυμα ότι η σύνδεση γίνεται ευρυζωνική (?!?) και η ταχύτητα θα πέσει στα 20 Mbps. Όταν μπήκε στην τηλεδιάσκεψη ήταν όλα καλά, μέχρι να μπει και δεύτερο πρόσωπο σε τηλεδιάσκεψη και να πέσει η ταχύτητα στα 6 Mbps εκείνη την ώρα. Από τότε δεν ανέβηκε ξανά.
Σαν λίγο πιο σχετικός από εκείνη, υποθέτω ότι δε γίνεται σωστή χρήση του 4G όταν το δίκτυο φτάνει στα όριά του. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος χειροκίνητα, την ώρα που κάνει τηλεδιάσκεψη να κλείνει τελείως τη σύνδεση ADSL για το internet και η πρόσβαση στο internet να γίνεται μόνο μέσω του 4G; Ή τέλος πάντων αν υπάρχει κάποια άλλη λύση που γνωρίζετε. Νομίζω δεν έχει VoIP τηλεφωνία, σε περίπτωση που παίζει ρόλο.
Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## 8anos

> Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ,
> μια γνωστή μου κατέφυγε στη λύση του booster, διότι οι ταχύτητες με ADSL στο σπίτι της ήταν τραγικές (4Mbps download περίπου) και δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο VDSL στην περιοχή. Σημείωση, την ενδιαφέρουν οι τηλεδιασκέψεις οπότε καταναλώνει αρκετό bandwith.
> Μετά από δοκιμές έβαλε το router σε μια τοποθεσία που έπιανε ταχύτητα της τάξης των 30 Mbps. Ξαφνικά, χωρίς να κάνει κάποια βαριά χρήση του internet, της ήρθε μήνυμα ότι η σύνδεση γίνεται ευρυζωνική (?!?) και η ταχύτητα θα πέσει στα 20 Mbps. Όταν μπήκε στην τηλεδιάσκεψη ήταν όλα καλά, μέχρι να μπει και δεύτερο πρόσωπο σε τηλεδιάσκεψη και να πέσει η ταχύτητα στα 6 Mbps εκείνη την ώρα.
> Σαν λίγο πιο σχετικός από εκείνη, υποθέτω ότι δε γίνεται σωστή χρήση του 4G όταν το δίκτυο φτάνει στα όριά του. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος χειροκίνητα, την ώρα που κάνει τηλεδιάσκεψη να κλείνει τελείως τη σύνδεση ADSL για το internet και η πρόσβαση στο internet να γίνεται μόνο μέσω του 4G; Ή τέλος πάντων αν υπάρχει κάποια άλλη λύση που γνωρίζετε. Νομίζω δεν έχει VoIP τηλεφωνία, σε περίπτωση που παίζει ρόλο.
> Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.


να βγαζει το ρουτερ απο την μπριζα και να αφηνει μονο το booster;
Δεν το εχω δουλέψει ποτέ αλλα αυτο μου φαινεται ο ποιο ευκολος τρόπος  :Razz:

----------


## ntele

> να βγαζει το ρουτερ απο την μπριζα και να αφηνει μονο το booster;
> Δεν το εχω δουλέψει ποτέ αλλα αυτο μου φαινεται ο ποιο ευκολος τρόπος


Μα δεν έχει άλλο router, τους ανάγκασε η Cosmote να το επιστρέψουν  :Razz:  Μόνο το booster υπάρχει.

----------


## sakisastra

> Μα δεν έχει άλλο router, τους ανάγκασε η Cosmote να το επιστρέψουν  Μόνο το booster υπάρχει.


βγαζει το τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο απο το ρουτερ και δουλευει μονο του το 4g

----------


## divo

> Πρόσφατα, μας πήραν τηλέφωνο από την cosmote για να αναβαθμίσουμε σε γραμμή 100mbps. Είχα ακούσει πως δεν δίνουν το booster σε γραμμές άνω των 50mbps οπότε ρώτησα και μου είπαν πως όντως δεν το δίνουν σε 100mbps. *Όταν τους είπα ότι δεν θέλω να το καταργήσω γιατί το χρησιμοποιώ και ως 4g router για το εξοχικό*, μου είπαν πως "έχει μπει στην πολιτική της εταιρίας το booster σιγά σιγά να καταργηθεί". Του έχουν πει κάποιου άλλου κάτι αντίστοιχο ή απλά έλεγε ψέματα ο τεχνικός μήπως τελικά αναβαθμίσουμε σε 100άρα; (εμένα πάντως σαν ψέματα μου φαίνεται για να πω την αλήθεια, αν και το booster τελευταία κάνει κάτι περίεργα)


αφου δε στο καταργησανε εκεινη την ωρα να λες ευχαριστω. Το booster δεν ειναι για να το κανουμε βολτες. συντομα θα κλειδώσει. οντως παει για καταργηση εκτος και αν γινει το θαυμα στις κυψελες της κινητης.

- - - Updated - - -




> Οκ έκανα το τεστ με 4g cosmote
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 227564
> 
> Άρα να αναμένω adsl + 60, και αν το 4g καταναλώσει 100 GB θα πάει adsl + 15, σωστά;
> Με το Upload ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει;


να αναμενεις adsl-10% +50 στην καλυτερη περίπτωση και οταν καταναλωθουν τα 100γ ΜΕΧΡΙ 15mbps.αρα κανα 8-10

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ,
> μια γνωστή μου κατέφυγε στη λύση του booster, διότι οι ταχύτητες με ADSL στο σπίτι της ήταν τραγικές (4Mbps download περίπου) και δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο VDSL στην περιοχή. Σημείωση, την ενδιαφέρουν οι τηλεδιασκέψεις οπότε καταναλώνει αρκετό bandwith.
> Μετά από δοκιμές έβαλε το router σε μια τοποθεσία που έπιανε ταχύτητα της τάξης των 30 Mbps. Ξαφνικά, χωρίς να κάνει κάποια βαριά χρήση του internet, της ήρθε μήνυμα ότι η σύνδεση γίνεται ευρυζωνική (?!?) και η ταχύτητα θα πέσει στα 20 Mbps. Όταν μπήκε στην τηλεδιάσκεψη ήταν όλα καλά, μέχρι να μπει και δεύτερο πρόσωπο σε τηλεδιάσκεψη και να πέσει η ταχύτητα στα 6 Mbps εκείνη την ώρα. Από τότε δεν ανέβηκε ξανά.
> Σαν λίγο πιο σχετικός από εκείνη, υποθέτω ότι δε γίνεται σωστή χρήση του 4G όταν το δίκτυο φτάνει στα όριά του. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος χειροκίνητα, την ώρα που κάνει τηλεδιάσκεψη να κλείνει τελείως τη σύνδεση ADSL για το internet και η πρόσβαση στο internet να γίνεται μόνο μέσω του 4G; Ή τέλος πάντων αν υπάρχει κάποια άλλη λύση που γνωρίζετε. Νομίζω δεν έχει VoIP τηλεφωνία, σε περίπτωση που παίζει ρόλο.
> Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.


Προφανώς λένε για τη τηλεφωνία ότι θα γίνει voip από pots.. 
Αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με τη ταχύτητα.. 
Μόνο αν δεν γίνει σωστά η συνδεσμολογία της εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης μετά την αλλαγή.. 
Τώρα για το 30->20 δεν ξέρω τι ήθελαν να εννοήσουν.. Ίσως μεταφορά της γραμμής σε κάποια νέα καμπίνα; 
Μετά υπάρχει όπως αναφέρθηκε ο απλός τρόπος του να βγάλει το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο της dsl και να παίζει μόνη της η κινητή.. 
Το voip σε ορισμένους νομίζω παίζει μέσω της κινητής με τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις, αν και με προβλήματα.. Βαριέμαι να ψάχνω πίσω τώρα.. 
Τέλος το booster δεν είναι πανάκεια, τα συμβόλαια έχουν προτεραιότητα στη ταχύτητα.. Και αν γενικά η κεραία έχει φόρτο Η το σήμα δεν είναι καλό... Κατάλαβες..

- - - Updated - - -




> αφου δε στο καταργησανε εκεινη την ωρα να λες ευχαριστω. Το booster δεν ειναι για να το κανουμε βολτες. συντομα θα κλειδώσει. οντως παει για καταργηση εκτος και αν γινει το θαυμα στις κυψελες της κινητης.


+1 σε αυτό.. 
Απορώ που ορισμένοι πάνε στο support η εδώ στο φόρουμ και λένε τέτοια πράγματα.. 
Τα συμβόλαια τους δεν τα διαβάζουν; Homezone οεο; 
Τώρα για τη κατάργηση.. Ας ελπίσουμε να μην..

----------


## TsonTson

Γεια σας εγώ είμαι πάλι.

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αυτούς που το παρήγγειλαν πρόσφατα πόσο καιρό περίπου έκαναν να το παραλάβουν; Πήρα στο 13888 την Κυριακή και έδωσα τα στοιχεία μου, αλλά από εκεί και μετά δεν είχα καμία ενημέρωση για την εξέλιξη, ούτε sms, ούτε email. Θα το παραλάβω από κάποιο κατάστημα, ή έρχεται με κάποια courier; Επίσης αν ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει, οι 14 μέρες της υπαναχώρησης μετράνε από την ημέρα που το παρήγγειλα ή από όταν το παραλάβω;

----------


## Durdyn

> Γεια σας εγώ είμαι πάλι.
> 
> Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αυτούς που το παρήγγειλαν πρόσφατα πόσο καιρό περίπου έκαναν να το παραλάβουν; Πήρα στο 13888 την Κυριακή και έδωσα τα στοιχεία μου, αλλά από εκεί και μετά δεν είχα καμία ενημέρωση για την εξέλιξη, ούτε sms, ούτε email. Θα το παραλάβω από κάποιο κατάστημα, ή έρχεται με κάποια courier; Επίσης αν ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει, οι 14 μέρες της υπαναχώρησης μετράνε από την ημέρα που το παρήγγειλα ή από όταν το παραλάβω;


Εγώ το έκλεισα τηλεφωνικά και μου είπαν συγκεκριμένα ημέρα παραλαβής. Ήρθε με ΕΛΤΑ κούριερ και υπήρχε ενημέρωση κανονικά μέσω SMS αν δεν κάνω λάθος και μπορούσα να δω εξέλιξη.
Οι 14 μέρες ξεκινούν από τη μέρα του συμβολαίου σύμφωνα με όσα μου είπαν.

----------


## TsonTson

> Εγώ το έκλεισα τηλεφωνικά και μου είπαν συγκεκριμένα ημέρα παραλαβής. Ήρθε με ΕΛΤΑ κούριερ και υπήρχε ενημέρωση κανονικά μέσω SMS αν δεν κάνω λάθος και μπορούσα να δω εξέλιξη.
> Οι 14 μέρες ξεκινούν από τη μέρα του συμβολαίου σύμφωνα με όσα μου είπαν.


Μάλιστα. Εσύ δηλαδή μίλησες μια φορά μαζί τους και σου είπαν αμέσως ημερομηνία; Θα τους πάρω και σήμερα τότε να δω τι παίζει.

----------


## Durdyn

> Μάλιστα. Εσύ δηλαδή μίλησες μια φορά μαζί τους και σου είπαν αμέσως ημερομηνία; Θα τους πάρω και σήμερα τότε να δω τι παίζει.


Ναι, με την κοπέλα που κάναμε τα συμβόλαια μου είπε ότι έρχεται με ΕΛΤΑ κούριερ και κοίταξε μάλιστα να δει ακριβώς πότε θα έρθει. Νομίζω Πέμπτη βράδυ το έκλεισα και μου ήρθε Δευτέρα ή Τρίτη.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> sim vodafone δεν αναγνωρίζει το εχω δοκιμασει . Unlocked γιατί νομίζεις λεει στο ali ?


τι λες; μηπως δεν το εχεις δοκιμασει; εμενα δουλευει κανονικοτητα!!!
σημερα εβγαλα την σημ της κοσμοτε και εβαλα μια σημ vodafone cu ειχα αφαιρεσει το πιν πρωτα. 
και δουλεψε , το τελειο ειναι οτι αμα πχ κοψω το booster αλλα κρατησω αυτο το φοβερο huawei ρουτερ θα μπορω να εχω adsl απο την κοσμοτε και με καρτα vodafone  να την εχω καβαντζα οταν πχ κοπει ή γινει αποσυνδεση να μην μεινω απο το ιντερνετ και να παρει απο την vodafone το εκανα και δουλευει!! φανταστικο!! 
Επισης ρυθμισα μονο το τηλεφωνο να δουλευει απο την adsl και ιντερνετ να παιρνω απο την vodafone και δουλεψε κανονικα!! . Για αυτο λεω να το κρατησω αυτο το ρουτερ ειναι φανταστικο!!! . 
Εχω και 2 γραμμες σταθερες 4g ενω με την κοσμοτε σταθερη 1 γραμμη και οποτε θελει 2 γραμμες , αυτο ειναι σταθερο με την καρτα σημ vodafone στις 2 παυλες . 
Στο 3g only εχει μια παυλα σημα οπως και στην κοσμοτε .

φοβερες ταχυτητες με 4g μεσω του huawei speed booster με καρτα σημ vodafone 


χρειαζεται να βαλεις και το username και το password της vodafone  αλλιως δεν συνδεεται ( εγω βεβαια το ηξερα απο παλαια και σημερα εβαλα την καρτα σημ και το δοκιμασα ) 

username : user και password :  pass ( θα σβησεις οτι εχει ηδη ) ( μετα για να βαλεις την καρτα σημ της κοσμοτε θα πρεπει να κανεςι reset επειδη δεν ξερω τι κωδικο ειχε στο password για να το παρει απο μονο του αυτο , αν και νομιζω οτι δεν χρειαζεται θα το δοκιμασω ) .
θελει απενεργοποιηση αυτο εδω 


επισης αμα θελεις μονο το τηλεφωνο να δουλευει μονο απο το adsl της κοσμοτε και η χρηση του ιντερνετ να γινεται απο την καρτα σημ , απλα στο adsl internet ξετικαρεις τις 2 αλλες επιλογες ιντερνετ και TR069 και αφηνεις μονο το voice επιλεγμενο.

----------


## dimyok

Kαρτοκινητο vodafone πακετο συνδεσης no , sim του mifi no . Eπεσα στη περιπτωση να δουλευει το cu και οχι το vodafone ?

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Kαρτοκινητο vodafone πακετο συνδεσης no , sim του mifi no . Eπεσα στη περιπτωση να δουλευει το cu και οχι το vodafone ?


δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση ειναι το ιδιο apn στο καρτοκινητα !! εκανες επανεκκινηση; εμενα με δυσκολεψε να βαλω την σημ της vodafone διοτι μου εβγαινε απο τον ανταπτορα απο nano sim σε κανονικη σημ στην συρταρωτη θηκη μου εβγαινε αλλα τελικα το εβαλα και ολα αψογα!! φοβερο ρουτερ αυτο το huawei!!! απιστευτο και πραγματικα θα το κρατησω οσο και να εχει!! με εντυπωσιασε για αλλη μια φορα η huawei!!.

----------


## dimyok

Οκ ξαναδοκιμάζω ..... Τη βαζω σε αγορασμενο συρταρι ανταπτορα οχι στο περιπου να μη κανει επαφη

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Οκ γράψε τι έβαλες να δουμε αν κανω λαθος . Τη βαζω σε αγορασμενο συρταρι ανταπτορα οχι στο περιπου να μη κανει επαφη


και εγω εχω αναπτορα αλλα απο mini sim σε κανονικη σημ και βαζω και ενα ανταπτορα απο nano sim σε μινι sim για αυτο λεω οτι δυσκολευτηκα.
Tα εγραψα ολα παραπανω αναλυτικη . Εβγαλα την σημ της vodafone και εβαλα της κοσμοτε την δικη του , μετα εκανα επανεκκινηση στο ρουτερ και ενεργοποιησα το boonding και εσβησα στο internet acound : το user ( της vodafone )  και εγραψα hybrid ( του home booster )   και απο το internet password διεγραψα των κωδικο δηλαδη το pass ( λογω οτι ειναι της vodafone ) στην   παραπανω στην 3η φωτογραφια υπαρχει και πατησα save και δεν χρειαστηκε να κανω reset συνδεθηκε κανονικα η καρτα σημ της κοσμοτε . Oτι αλλο θελετε ρωτηστε με!! .

παντως με καρτα σημ κοσμοτε με ενεργοποιημενο το boonding με adsl 10ρα γραμμη και πιανει 
 
ενω με απενεργοποιημενο το adsl και μονο με το 4g της κοσμοτε που πιανει μονο μια γραμη σημα 
 

η vodafone με 4g και με 2 παυλες σημα στο ρουτερ huawei home booster  παντως τα εσπασε!!, 
 
η κοσμοτε πισω σε ταχυτητα ομως , δεν το περιμενα να το δω αυτο!! .

----------


## GregoirX23

> τι λες; μηπως δεν το εχεις δοκιμασει; εμενα δουλευει κανονικοτητα!!!
> σημερα εβγαλα την σημ της κοσμοτε και εβαλα μια σημ vodafone cu ειχα αφαιρεσει το πιν πρωτα. 
> και δουλεψε , το τελειο ειναι οτι αμα πχ κοψω το booster αλλα κρατησω αυτο το φοβερο huawei ρουτερ θα μπορω να εχω adsl απο την κοσμοτε και με καρτα vodafone  να την εχω καβαντζα οταν πχ κοπει ή γινει αποσυνδεση να μην μεινω απο το ιντερνετ και να παρει απο την vodafone το εκανα και δουλευει!! φανταστικο!! 
> Επισης ρυθμισα μονο το τηλεφωνο να δουλευει απο την adsl και ιντερνετ να παιρνω απο την vodafone και δουλεψε κανονικα!! . Για αυτο λεω να το κρατησω αυτο το ρουτερ ειναι φανταστικο!!! . 
> Εχω και 2 γραμμες σταθερες 4g ενω με την κοσμοτε σταθερη 1 γραμμη και οποτε θελει 2 γραμμες , αυτο ειναι σταθερο με την καρτα σημ vodafone στις 2 παυλες . 
> Στο 3g only εχει μια παυλα σημα οπως και στην κοσμοτε .
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> ...


Καλές οι δοκιμές..  :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση ειναι το ιδιο apn στο καρτοκινητα !! εκανες επανεκκινηση; εμενα με δυσκολεψε να βαλω την σημ της vodafone διοτι μου εβγαινε απο τον ανταπτορα απο nano sim σε κανονικη σημ στην συρταρωτη θηκη μου εβγαινε αλλα τελικα το εβαλα και ολα αψογα!! φοβερο ρουτερ αυτο το huawei!!! απιστευτο και πραγματικα θα το κρατησω οσο και να εχει!! με εντυπωσιασε για αλλη μια φορα η huawei!!.


Όσο είσαι στη κοτε ίσως αξίζει το όλο.. Ίσως.. 
Αλλά ποια η ουσία με το να έχεις κάρτα της βόντα; Για όσο είσαι κοτε λέμε.. 
Αν αλλάξεις πάροχο την έκατσες ψιλό.. Γιατί θα πρέπει να έχεις το δικό τους ρουτερ για το voip.. 
Μετά μόνο για 4g το ha35.. 
Η αν το bridgareis κάπως με το δικό τους για backup.. Θέλει σκέψη αυτό το σενάριο.. 
Τώρα αν τους πείσεις με κάποιο τρόπο να σου δώσουν pots msan και καταφέρεις να έχεις το ha σαν κύριο ρουτερ και backup τη βόντα, τότε ναι.. Αξίζει.. 
Νομίζω μέχρι 100αρα dsl αντέχει σαν hardware; Αλλά το wifi του αρχίζει και ζορίζεται..
Γενικά πάντως δεν το χρεώνουν και φθηνά αν κάποιος θέλει να το κρατήσει.. Και κλειδωμένο; Χλωμό το βλέπω..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Καλές οι δοκιμές.. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Όσο είσαι στη κοτε ίσως αξίζει το όλο.. Ίσως.. 
> Αλλά ποια η ουσία με το να έχεις κάρτα της βόντα; Για όσο είσαι κοτε λέμε.. 
> Αν αλλάξεις πάροχο την έκατσες ψιλό.. Γιατί θα πρέπει να έχεις το δικό τους ρουτερ για το voip.. 
> ...


κλειδωμενο ειναι το voip ; ετσι δεν ειναι; μονο απο την κοσμοτε δεν λειτουργει; .
ναι εχεις δικιο αυτο το ειχα ξεχασει και αναθεωρω και εγω με αυτο που μου ειπες για ανα θα το κρατησω διοτι αμα δεν μπορω να περασω voip απο αλλον παροχο ακομα και voip σκετο παροχο τοτε ειναι προβλημα! αν και το σκεπτικο μου ητανε να το κρατησω μονο για 4g router και για back up σε dsl ιντερνετ αλλα δεν σκεφτηκα καν το voip οτι ειχατε αναφερει οτι ειναι κλειδωμενο . Κοστιζει 120.98 ευρω το μοντεμ αμα το κρατησεις καλυτερα να ειναι ξεκλειδωτο και στο voip εχεις δικιο εχω χρονο ακομα να ληξει το συμβολαιο στο home booster για να δω αμα θα το κρατησω το ρουτερ! οποτε βλεπουμε , εκτος αυτου και στο aliexpress που υπαρχει γυρω στα 80 ευρω θα εχει σιγουρα τελωνειο. 
Δεν αξιζει τωρα που εχω δεδομενα στην cosmote κινητη να χρησιμοποιω της vodafone το ξερω αλλα αμα εχω προβλημα μπορω να το κανω επισης συσκευες που εχουνε μονο ethernet πχ καμερες  βαζωντας την αλλη καρτα σημ θα μπορω να τα δουλεψω αλλα δεν συμβαινει και κινητη αλλα και dsl να εχουνε προβλημα στην κοσμοτε.  
Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει αυτο το ρουτερ με vdsl αλλα σιγουρα την 50ρα την δεχεται εξαλλου για 50 θα πηγαινα και οχι 100 τι να κανω ; . Αλλα δεν εχει η περιοχη μου vdsl για αυτο εβαλα και το booster.

----------


## GregoirX23

Όπως λες, υπάρχουν παρόμοια 4g ρουτερ σαν το ha ξεκλείδωτα.. 
Από την άλλη θυμήθηκα κ το άλλο που λέγαμε πίσω ότι μπορεί να το καταργήσουν σαν υπηρεσία.. 
Να ξέραμε σαν hardware τι limitations έχει καλά θα ήταν.. Θα το ψάξω.. 
Αν υποστήριζε 200, που δεν νομίζω, θα έπαιρνες μια 200αρα + το τι θα έδινε η κινητή, και θα είχες 300αρι πακέτο..  :Twisted Evil: 
Αλλά στην ουσία, το θέμα ήταν να φέρουν το Γερμανικό ΗΑ35-22 που έχει κ 5αρα μπάντα στο wifi.. 
Σαν υπηρεσία δεν είναι κακή..

- - - Updated - - -

https://translate.google.com/transla...a1-hybrid-box/
https://www.a1community.net/modem-fe...bessern-248180
https://www.shpock.com/en-gb/i/W3HHH...wei-ha35-22-am
https://forum.openwrt.org/t/unlockin...-dsl-lte/34302
https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...xWVnCsUlK41Vca
https://translate.google.com/transla...50/index2.html

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Όπως λες, υπάρχουν παρόμοια 4g ρουτερ σαν το ha ξεκλείδωτα.. 
> Από την άλλη θυμήθηκα κ το άλλο που λέγαμε πίσω ότι μπορεί να το καταργήσουν σαν υπηρεσία.. 
> Να ξέραμε σαν hardware τι limitations έχει καλά θα ήταν.. Θα το ψάξω.. 
> Αν υποστήριζε 200, που δεν νομίζω, θα έπαιρνες μια 200αρα + το τι θα έδινε η κινητή, και θα είχες 300αρι πακέτο.. 
> Αλλά στην ουσία, το θέμα ήταν να φέρουν το Γερμανικό ΗΑ35-22 που έχει κ 5αρα μπάντα στο wifi.. 
> Σαν υπηρεσία δεν είναι κακή..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


μονο 30 ευρω το πουλανε στο εξωτερικο με λογοτυπο της α1 ; . 
H υπηρεσια ειναι παρα πολυ καλη και εξυπνη διοτι αλλοι αγοραζουνε το κοσμοτε backup και πληρωνουνε 9,90 ευρω τον μηνα επιπλεον και οταν πεσει το dsl τοτε και μονο τοτε χρησιμοποιειται το δικτυο κινητης , ενω με το home booster χρησιμοποιει ταυτοχρονα και την κινητη και την σταθερη και με 6,80 ευρω επιπλεον τον μήνα.

----------


## ChriZ

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ρε παιδιά..
Έβαλα το speedbooster την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα..
Με το Speedport plus συγχρόνιζα στα 8.2Mbps. Με το speedbooster έπεσε στα 7.4. ΟΚ το ήξερα αυτό..
Το θέμα είναι ότι κάνω speedtest και πηγαίνω γύρω στα 8μισι. 
Βάζω το κινητό στο ίδιο σημείο και κάνω speedtest από cosmote και χτυπάει 45+. ΟΚ, το ίδιο δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να το έχω με το huawei, αλλά όταν βλέπω 45 με το κινητό έλεγα να έχει τουλάχιστον το ένα τρίτο στα 15 (και με +10 ευχαριστημένος θα ήμουν, αλλά 1Μbit?)
Στα διάφορα speedtest που έχω κάνει τις τελευταίες 3-4 ημέρες η μέγιστή συνολική ταχύτητα που έχω πετύχει ήταν περίπου 15Mbps, παραπάνω ποτέ...
Το σήμα που έχει το speedbooster εκεί που το έβαλα τελικά δεν είναι και πολύ καλό (33-36 δείχνει).
Αλλά πριν το βάλω εκεί το δοκίμασα και σε διάφορα άλλα σημεία του σπιτιού και ακόμη με excellent σήμα που πέτυχα σε καναδυό σημεία, ταχύτητα ούτε εκεί είδα..
Έχετε καμιά άποψη για το τι μπορώ να κάνω;

- - - Updated - - -

Μάλλον σε λάθος τόπικ έκανα την ερώτησή μου..
Τη μετέφερα στο άλλο θέμα. Σόρι

----------


## nikgr

Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να βαλει την cosmote sim του κινητου του στο huawei   ωστε να δουλεψει ως 4g router σε περιπτωση backup?
Τι θα δηλωσει στο user και pass?
Αν μπορει να ποσταρει καποιος ολες τις αλλαγες στις καρτελες

----------


## TsonTson

Παιδιά επειδή έχω αρχίσει να φοβάμαι ότι σκοπεύουν να μου το στείλουν μετά το πέρας των 14 ημερών, και επειδή δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δεσμευτώ για 2 χρόνια χωρίς να το έχω δοκιμάσει, η διαδικασία της υπαναχώρησης ποια είναι; Θα τους ξαναπάρω τηλέφωνο να δω τι γίνεται, αλλά θέλω να γνωρίζω τη διαδικασία για να είμαι έτοιμος, αν πάει Πέμπτη-Παρασκευή και δεν έχει έρθει.

----------


## ChriZ

Νομιζω ότι με τα νέα δεδομένα, αν δεν σε ικανοποιήσει σαν υπηρεσία μπορείς να το κόψεις χωρίς πέναλντι..
Τουλάχιστον αυτό μου είπαν εμένα τηλεφωνικά που το έχω αλλά δεν αποδίδει τα δέοντα..

----------


## striker10

> Παιδιά επειδή έχω αρχίσει να φοβάμαι ότι σκοπεύουν να μου το στείλουν μετά το πέρας των 14 ημερών, και επειδή δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δεσμευτώ για 2 χρόνια χωρίς να το έχω δοκιμάσει, η διαδικασία της υπαναχώρησης ποια είναι; Θα τους ξαναπάρω τηλέφωνο να δω τι γίνεται, αλλά θέλω να γνωρίζω τη διαδικασία για να είμαι έτοιμος, αν πάει Πέμπτη-Παρασκευή και δεν έχει έρθει.


δεν θα εχεις προβλημα
σαν υπηρεσια λειτουργει μια χαρα.
αν παλι θες υπαναχωρηση, αυτη μετραει απο την μερα που παραλαμβανεις

----------


## nikgr

> τι λες; μηπως δεν το εχεις δοκιμασει; εμενα δουλευει κανονικοτητα!!!
> σημερα εβγαλα την σημ της κοσμοτε και εβαλα μια σημ vodafone cu ειχα αφαιρεσει το πιν πρωτα. 
> και δουλεψε , το τελειο ειναι οτι αμα πχ κοψω το booster αλλα κρατησω αυτο το φοβερο huawei ρουτερ θα μπορω να εχω adsl απο την κοσμοτε και με καρτα vodafone  να την εχω καβαντζα οταν πχ κοπει ή γινει αποσυνδεση να μην μεινω απο το ιντερνετ και να παρει απο την vodafone το εκανα και δουλευει!! φανταστικο!! 
> Επισης ρυθμισα μονο το τηλεφωνο να δουλευει απο την adsl και ιντερνετ να παιρνω απο την vodafone και δουλεψε κανονικα!! . Για αυτο λεω να το κρατησω αυτο το ρουτερ ειναι φανταστικο!!! . 
> Εχω και 2 γραμμες σταθερες 4g ενω με την κοσμοτε σταθερη 1 γραμμη και οποτε θελει 2 γραμμες , αυτο ειναι σταθερο με την καρτα σημ vodafone στις 2 παυλες . 
> Στο 3g only εχει μια παυλα σημα οπως και στην κοσμοτε .
> 
> φοβερες ταχυτητες με 4g μεσω του huawei speed booster με καρτα σημ vodafone 
> 
> ...


υπάρχει περίπτωση να δουλέψει με άλλη κάρτα sim cosmote και με τι ρυθμίσεις username κλπ?
Σε μένα με username -->user και passwd --> pass όπως αναφέρεις, δε δουλεύει ουτε με κάρτα vodafone giga wifi on the spot

----------


## TsonTson

> Εγώ το έκλεισα τηλεφωνικά και μου είπαν συγκεκριμένα ημέρα παραλαβής. Ήρθε με ΕΛΤΑ κούριερ και υπήρχε ενημέρωση κανονικά μέσω SMS αν δεν κάνω λάθος και μπορούσα να δω εξέλιξη.
> Οι 14 μέρες ξεκινούν από τη μέρα του συμβολαίου σύμφωνα με όσα μου είπαν.





> δεν θα εχεις προβλημα
> σαν υπηρεσια λειτουργει μια χαρα.
> αν παλι θες υπαναχωρηση, αυτη μετραει απο την μερα που παραλαμβανεις


Έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο με τις απαντήσεις. "Συμβόλαιο" πότε θεωρείται ότι κάνω; Όταν το παραλάβω, ή τηλεφωνικά όταν το παραγγέλνω;

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> υπάρχει περίπτωση να δουλέψει με άλλη κάρτα sim cosmote και με τι ρυθμίσεις username κλπ?
> Σε μένα με username -->user και passwd --> pass όπως αναφέρεις, δε δουλεύει ουτε με κάρτα vodafone giga wifi on the spot


Πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να δουλέψει με όλες τισ καρτες σημ αρκεί πρώτα να απενεργοποιησει το πιν πριν την βάλεις και να βάλεις το σωστό apn .
Για δες εδώ  https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...GC_XxY4wjB5bv0 το apn είναι internet. Αν δεν δουλέψει κάτι δεν έχεις ρυθμίσει σωστά κάλεσε το 13840 και ρώτησέ τους για apn και user name  και password τι ισχύει για το gigabyte on the spot μήπως κάτι έχει αλλάξει. Γενικά πρέπει να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα από καμία κάρτα σήμερα αρά κάτι έχεις κάνει από τις ρυθμίσεις.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να βαλει την cosmote sim του κινητου του στο huawei   ωστε να δουλεψει ως 4g router σε περιπτωση backup?
> Τι θα δηλωσει στο user και pass?
> Αν μπορει να ποσταρει καποιος ολες τις αλλαγες στις καρτελες


Σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες εδώ https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.apn...-settings/amp/ δεν θα βάλεις τίποτα στο username και στο password . Αλλά σβήσε τον κωδικό πού έχει ήδη καλού κακόυ. Τα έχω ήδη ανεβάσει εγώ σε φωτογραφίες απλά κάθε παροχοσ έχει διαφορετικές ρυθμίσεις και πρέπει να το ψάξεις στο ιντερνέτ. Μην ξεχάσεις να βγάλεις το πιν από την κάρτα σημ  πού θα βάλεις στο home booster

----------


## puntomania

> Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να βαλει την cosmote sim του κινητου του στο huawei   ωστε να δουλεψει ως 4g router σε περιπτωση backup?
> Τι θα δηλωσει στο user και pass?
> Αν μπορει να ποσταρει καποιος ολες τις αλλαγες στις καρτελες


το έχω δοκιμάσει εγώ... ξετσεκαρεις το bonding.... και αλλάζεις το APN, σε ταχύτητα μου έδωσε 130/20...

----------


## panoc

Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να έμπαινε η sim του booster στο κινητό...

----------


## nikgr

Επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ παιδιά ότι δουλεύει με οποιαδήποτε κάρτα sim το huawei  .
Δε δούλευε με τις αρχικές οδηγίες του johnmegarythmos. Με apn internet δουλεύει είτε με κάρτα cosmote ειτε με voda που δοκίμασα.

----------


## Durdyn

> Έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο με τις απαντήσεις. "Συμβόλαιο" πότε θεωρείται ότι κάνω; Όταν το παραλάβω, ή τηλεφωνικά όταν το παραγγέλνω;


Στο τηλέφωνο μου είπαν αυτό που ανέφερα. Από εκεί και πέρα, για να είσαι σίγουρος καλό είναι να έχεις τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μαζί τους, ώστε να υπάρχει και καταγεγραμμένο.
Το συμβόλαιο "υπογράφεται" τηλεφωνικά πάντως. Δηλαδή ο κούριερ απλά σου παραδίδει τον εξοπλισμό, σε αντίθεση με άλλες φορές που μου είχε τύχει να υπογράψω συμβόλαια με κούριερ για να πάνε πίσω (νομίζω σε κινητά ήταν).

----------


## striker10

> Στο τηλέφωνο μου είπαν αυτό που ανέφερα. Από εκεί και πέρα, για να είσαι σίγουρος καλό είναι να έχεις τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μαζί τους, ώστε να υπάρχει και καταγεγραμμένο.
> Το συμβόλαιο "υπογράφεται" τηλεφωνικά πάντως. Δηλαδή ο κούριερ απλά σου παραδίδει τον εξοπλισμό, σε αντίθεση με άλλες φορές που μου είχε τύχει να υπογράψω συμβόλαια με κούριερ για να πάνε πίσω (νομίζω σε κινητά ήταν).


οτι κ να σου πουμε ισως δεν εχει ουσια
εγω πριν 2 χρονια υπεγραψα στα γραφεια του κουριερ
τηλ κ διευκρινησε το. 
παντως δεν θα εχεις προβλημα, δεν θα κανεις υπαναχωρηση.
στο λεω εγω που το πρωτο το γυρισα πισω στις 14 μερες, γιατι ειχε καποια βρεφικα προβληματακια. μετα το ξαναπηρα καποιους μηνες μετα κ ειναι ολα ρολοι

----------


## TsonTson

Τους έχω καλέσει αρκετές φορές μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα, και από ότι φαίνεται η αίτησή μου έχει κολλήσει, χωρίς να μπορούν να μου εξηγήσουν ακριβώς γιατί. Είχα ρωτήσει τις προηγούμενες φορές για το αν μετράνε οι μέρες και δε φαίνονταν να ξέρουν με σιγουριά. Σήμερα που μίλησα μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να περιμένω τηλέφωνο από αυτούς για να συνεννοηθούμε για την ημέρα παραλαβής, και ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι για να το επισπεύσουν.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ παιδιά ότι δουλεύει με οποιαδήποτε κάρτα sim το huawei  .
> Δε δούλευε με τις αρχικές οδηγίες του johnmegarythmos. Με apn internet δουλεύει είτε με κάρτα cosmote ειτε με voda που δοκίμασα.


Γιατί δεν σού δούλεψε; με καρτα vodafone ? Το apn internet νομίζω μονό με κόσμοτε πρέπει να είναι .

----------


## dimyok

Το δικο μου βγαζει lock / forbiden Δε διαβαζει καν τη sim για να ανοίξει το φωτάκι στο 3G / 4G

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Το δικο μου βγαζει lock / forbiden Δε διαβαζει καν τη sim για να ανοίξει το φωτάκι στο 3G / 4G


Μήπως δεν έχεις βγάλει το pin ? Αφαίρεσε το pin πριν βγάλεις την κάρτα από το κινητό σού και ξανά προσπάθησε.

----------


## TsonTson

Με κάλεσαν σήμερα μετά από 15 μέρες που είχε κολλήσει η αίτησή μου και κανείς δεν ήξερε γιατί, να μου ζητήσουν 100 ευρώ εγγύηση για να ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία, χωρίς να μπορούν να μου πουν γιατί. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί έγινε αυτό;

----------


## puntomania

> Με κάλεσαν σήμερα μετά από 15 μέρες που είχε κολλήσει η αίτησή μου και κανείς δεν ήξερε γιατί, να μου ζητήσουν 100 ευρώ εγγύηση για να ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία, χωρίς να μπορούν να μου πουν γιατί. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί έγινε αυτό;


μήπως υπάρχει ιστορικό στον ΑΦΜ σου.....

----------


## TsonTson

> μήπως υπάρχει ιστορικό στον ΑΦΜ σου.....


Δεν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς τι εννοείς ιστορικό. Το ΑΦΜ μου το χρησιμοποίησα πρώτη φορά στην Cosmote, πριν από περίπου 3 μήνες που έγινε μεταφορά της υπάρχουσας γραμμής στο όνομά μου, και δεν το ειχα χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ ούτε στην Cosmote, αλλά ούτε και σε καμία άλλη εταιρία γενικότερα.

----------


## leotzian

Γεια σε όλους, επειδή χάθηκα στις τόσες σελίδες του νήματος, να ρωτήσω μερικά πράγματα γρήγορα.
Έχω VDSL 50 ένα Fritz 7530 κλειδώνω 41000/4500  τηλεφωνία Voip όλα καλά, σταθερότατη γραμμή αποσυνδέσεις 0
Είμαι σε χωριό η κεραία 4G είναι απέναντι από εμένα, καταναλώνω περίπου 100GB τον μήνα περίπου.
Τα 100GB που πέφτει κόφτης αφορούν μόνο την κίνηση μέσω 4G η την συνολική? ( VDSL + 4G ).
Λένε για μέγιστο Down 60 ισχύει? και το Upload που με ενδιαφέρει ΚΥΡΙΩΣ πόσο παίζει με κόφτη η χωρίς? δηλαδή στο 4500 που έχω τώρα πόσο θα προστεθεί? 
Θέλω οπωσδήποτε να κρατήσω το Fritzbox, το έχει κάποιος δοκιμάσει να το βάλει σε bridge mode? δουλεύει? και τι δεν δουλεύει, δηλαδή το VPN δουλεύει? τηλεφωνία κτλ?
Λέτε αξίζει τον κόπο η να κάτσω όπως είμαι 6,80€ τον μήνα είναι παραπάνω.

Ευχαριστώ ολους εκ των προτέρων

----------


## striker10

> Γεια σε όλους, επειδή χάθηκα στις τόσες σελίδες του νήματος, να ρωτήσω μερικά πράγματα γρήγορα.
> Έχω VDSL 50 ένα Fritz 7530 κλειδώνω 41000/4500  τηλεφωνία Voip όλα καλά, σταθερότατη γραμμή αποσυνδέσεις 0
> Είμαι σε χωριό η κεραία 4G είναι απέναντι από εμένα, καταναλώνω περίπου 100GB τον μήνα περίπου.
> Τα 100GB που πέφτει κόφτης αφορούν μόνο την κίνηση μέσω 4G η την συνολική? ( VDSL + 4G ).
> Λένε για μέγιστο Down 60 ισχύει? και το Upload που με ενδιαφέρει ΚΥΡΙΩΣ πόσο παίζει με κόφτη η χωρίς? δηλαδή στο 4500 που έχω τώρα πόσο θα προστεθεί? 
> Θέλω οπωσδήποτε να κρατήσω το Fritzbox, το έχει κάποιος δοκιμάσει να το βάλει σε bridge mode? δουλεύει? και τι δεν δουλεύει, δηλαδή το VPN δουλεύει? τηλεφωνία κτλ?
> Λέτε αξίζει τον κόπο η να κάτσω όπως είμαι 6,80€ τον μήνα είναι παραπάνω.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ ολους εκ των προτέρων


κατσε οπως εισαι.
το μπουστερ ειναι για εμας που εχουμε συνδεση 3,0 και 3,5 mbps

εσυ με 41, δικαιωμα σου να θες το απολυτο, αλλα τα 41 ισωσ σου γινουν 51 και οχι 61 ας πουμε (τυχαια τα νουμερα) και θα αρχισεις την γκρινια , οπως ολοι που δεν πηρατε την σουπερ ταχυτητα. τιποτα προσωπικο με εσενα, απλα αυτο εχω καταλαβει.
το μπουστερ ειναι για εμας που εχουμε δραματικο προβλημα ταχυτητας

----------


## dimyok

Τιποτα δε θα εχει γιατι θα χασει 3 απο χαμηλοτερο συγχρονισμο για να παρει 3 . Συνολο 0  :Twisted Evil: 
Το Fritz 7530 ειναι πολυ ανωτερο απο οτι κολοτσιπ εχει ασε που το δικο μου ειναι V1 το παλιο-παλιο και δεν εμφανιζει broadcom καπου ;

----------


## leotzian

Έτσι λέτε ...... να μην γυρεύω τον μπελά μου ποιο πολύ για το Upload το ήθελα αλλά να μην μπλέξω σε περιπέτειες .......

----------


## Marios K.

Ξέρει κανείς τι hardware έχει το ρούτερ της huawei; πχ CPU, wifi, switch κ.α. Είναι κάποιο τσιπ της huawei όπως στα νεότερα της ρούτερ ή κάτι πιο "κλασικό" πχ Broadcom, mediatek, Qualcomm, realtek κα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Έτσι λέτε ...... να μην γυρεύω τον μπελά μου ποιο πολύ για το Upload το ήθελα αλλά να μην μπλέξω σε περιπέτειες .......




Off Topic


		Αν θέλεις πιο πολύ up δες το onthespot της βόντα μήπως σε βολέψει..  
	


- - - Updated - - -




> Ξέρει κανείς τι hardware έχει το ρούτερ της huawei; πχ CPU, wifi, switch κ.α. Είναι κάποιο τσιπ της huawei όπως στα νεότερα της ρούτερ ή κάτι πιο "κλασικό" πχ Broadcom, mediatek, Qualcomm, realtek κα.


Το είχα βρει & βάλει πιο πίσω.. 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...xWVnCsUlK41Vca
Παραπάνω πληροφορίες δύσκολο.. Πάντως broadcom δείχνει να είναι το cpu..

----------


## TsonTson

Hello again.

Όσον αφορά αυτό:




> Με κάλεσαν σήμερα μετά από 15 μέρες που είχε κολλήσει η αίτησή μου και κανείς δεν ήξερε γιατί, να μου ζητήσουν 100 ευρώ εγγύηση για να ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία, χωρίς να μπορούν να μου πουν γιατί. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί έγινε αυτό;


Ήταν κάποιο λάθος του συστήματος. Ακύρωσα την προηγούμενη αίτηση και έκανα καινούργια που προχώρησε αμέσως και σήμερα το παρέλαβα.

Ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει επειδή  το ψάχνω 20 λεπτά τώρα στις ρυθμίσεις, για να μη διαβάζω 100 σελίδες πάλι στο θέμα μέχρι να το βρω, πως ρυθμίζω ποιες συσκευές θα παίρνουν 4g και ποιες DSL;

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Hello again.
> 
> Όσον αφορά αυτό:
> 
> 
> 
> Ήταν κάποιο λάθος του συστήματος. Ακύρωσα την προηγούμενη αίτηση και έκανα καινούργια που προχώρησε αμέσως και σήμερα το παρέλαβα.
> 
> Ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει επειδή  το ψάχνω 20 λεπτά τώρα στις ρυθμίσεις, για να μη διαβάζω 100 σελίδες πάλι στο θέμα μέχρι να το βρω, πως ρυθμίζω ποιες συσκευές θα παίρνουν 4g και ποιες DSL;


καλησπερα , καλως ηρθες στο home speed booster  που κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι το καλυτερο ρουτερ και η καλυτερη τεχνολογια που δεν μενεις ποτε χωρις ιντερνετ! , βεβαια ποτε δεν ξερεις ποτε χρησιμοποιει δικτυο κινητης και ποτε μονο dsl !! , μαλλον παντα χρησιμοποιει και τα 2 . 
οσο για αυτο που ρωτησεις μπορεις μονο να εξαιρεσεις συσκευες που να δουλευουνε μονο με dsl και οχι με δικτυο κινητης μονο αυτο ξερω , θα μπεις στο 192.168.1.1 
ονομα χρηστη admin και κωδικος προσβασης θα τον βρεις κατω απο το ρουτερ . Mετα θα επιλεξεις ιντερνετ και μετα Bonding User Filter List και μετα θα επιλεξεις το Add exception rule και εκει βρισκεις την συσκευη την επιλεγεις και πατας save και οριζεις να παιρνει μονο dsl!. και εκει θα μπορεσεις μετα να την διαγραψεις.

----------


## TsonTson

> καλησπερα , καλως ηρθες στο home speed booster  που κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι το καλυτερο ρουτερ και η καλυτερη τεχνολογια που δεν μενεις ποτε χωρις ιντερνετ! , βεβαια ποτε δεν ξερεις ποτε χρησιμοποιει δικτυο κινητης και ποτε μονο dsl !! , μαλλον παντα χρησιμοποιει και τα 2 . 
> οσο για αυτο που ρωτησεις μπορεις μονο να εξαιρεσεις συσκευες που να δουλευουνε μονο με dsl και οχι με δικτυο κινητης μονο αυτο ξερω , θα μπεις στο 192.168.1.1 
> ονομα χρηστη admin και κωδικος προσβασης θα τον βρεις κατω απο το ρουτερ . Mετα θα επιλεξεις ιντερνετ και μετα Bonding User Filter List και μετα θα επιλεξεις το Add exception rule και εκει βρισκεις την συσκευη την επιλεγεις και πατας save και οριζεις να παιρνει μονο dsl!. και εκει θα μπορεσεις μετα να την διαγραψεις.


Έψαχνα για κάτι πιο εμφανές (πχ λίστα με συσκευές και checkmark για 4g δίπλα), δεν είχα σκεφτεί ότι θα θέλει rule. Αλλά και πάλι τώρα που μου είπες που είναι φαίνεται αρκετά απλό. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## Ikarak

Κάτι είναι κι αυτό....

----------


## puntomania

Κάπου είχε αναφερθεί νομίζω παλαιότερα...

Με τις γραμμές που έχουν το oxygen... ISDN... το δίνουν το Booster σαν υπηρεσία? Και με πια συσκευή?

----------


## PGouv

Τις καλες μερες πιανω οπως τωρα ισως και παραπανω. Μερικες φορες για αγνωστους λογους μπορει να πεσει και στα 3mbps.
Δεν ξερω τι σημα εχει η cosmote αλλα η wind πιανει καλα το 4G. 
Πιστεύετε αξίζει; Μπορει να δεχθει εξωτερική κεραία το modem;

----------


## TsonTson

> Δεν ξερω τι σημα εχει η cosmote αλλα η wind πιανει καλα το 4G.


Εγώ με Vodafone 4g μέσα στο σπίτι έχω 2 γραμμές σήμα και δε πιάνω ούτε 3 mbps (έξω με full σήμα πιάνω 10-15). Με cosmote 4g ΜΕΣΑ στο σπίτι με το ίδιο κινητό έχω full σήμα και πιάνω 100 mbps. Οπότε βρες τρόπο να δεις πως είναι το 4g της cosmote πρώτα.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Τις καλες μερες πιανω οπως τωρα ισως και παραπανω. Μερικες φορες για αγνωστους λογους μπορει να πεσει και στα 3mbps.
> Δεν ξερω τι σημα εχει η cosmote αλλα η wind πιανει καλα το 4G. 
> Πιστεύετε αξίζει; Μπορει να δεχθει εξωτερική κεραία το modem;


το adsl σου δηλαδη η ταχυτητα μεταβαλλεται σε 3mbs ενω τωρα δειχνει να συνχρονιζεις στα 6 ; καλα καταλαβα; 
δεν κοιτας την εσωτερικη σου καλωδιωση; . οσο για το home booster μπορεις μεσα απο το 13888 να κανεις αιτηση να το παρεις και να το δοκιμασεις , αν υπαρχει προβλημα καλυψης το δηλωνεις στο 13788 και στο καταργουνε χωρις χρεωση, δοκιμασε το, εγω με 1 παυλα σημα καλυψη εχω δει 49 mbs !!.

----------


## friend

> ονομα χρηστη admin και κωδικος προσβασης θα τον βρεις κατω απο το ρουτερ . Mετα θα επιλεξεις ιντερνετ και μετα Bonding User Filter List και μετα θα επιλεξεις το Add exception rule και εκει βρισκεις την συσκευη την επιλεγεις και πατας save και οριζεις να παιρνει μονο dsl!. και εκει θα μπορεσεις μετα να την διαγραψεις.


Επειδή έχει στην λίστα 4-5 επιλογές μπορείς να μου πεις ποιά επιλογή είναι αυτή που του λέω να παίρνει μόνο από dsl; Είναι αυτή που λέει redirect to LAN;

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Επειδή έχει στην λίστα 4-5 επιλογές μπορείς να μου πεις ποιά επιλογή είναι αυτή που του λέω να παίρνει μόνο από dsl; Είναι αυτή που λέει redirect to LAN;


την λιστα δεν την πειραζεις το εχει ηδη επιλεγμενο ειναι το riderict devices on the  Lan

----------


## friend

> την λιστα δεν την πειραζεις το εχει ηδη επιλεγμενο ειναι το riderict devices on the  Lan


A OK ναι το φαντάστηκα ότι είναι αυτό. Σ' ευχαριστώ  :Smile: 

Edit: το έκανα, βάζω να παίξει η TV netflix και βλέπω στα data στο Cosmote app ότι εξακολουθούν να μειώνονται! Είναι 100% σίγουρο ότι αφαίρεσα το neflix διότι είναι μέσω amazon fire TV με ethernet (έχω αγοράσει και τον ethernet αντάπτορα) και φαίνεται καραμπινάτα στα device lists.

Να ρωτήσω. Η εξαίρεση στον κανόνα ισχύει και για το upload; Μήπως το upload περνάει αναγκαστικά και από την Sim;  Ως γνωστόν ΟΛΕΣ οι συσκευές χρησιμοπουν και upload. Λίγο βέβαια αλλά το χρησιμοποιούν.

----------


## TsonTson

> Να ρωτήσω. Η εξαίρεση στον κανόνα ισχύει και για το upload; Μήπως το upload περνάει αναγκαστικά και από την Sim;  Ως γνωστόν ΟΛΕΣ οι συσκευές χρησιμοπουν και upload. Λίγο βέβαια αλλά το χρησιμοποιούν.


Ισχύει και για download και για upload. Μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις αν κανεις speedtest.

- - - Updated - - -

Καλησπέρα, θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα αν ξέρετε. Σήμερα πλήρωσα ένα λογαριασμό σταθερής από το My Cosmote App και είδα ότι το 1GB που σου δίνει δώρο, (που νόμιζα ότι θα πήγαινε χαμένο αφού δεν είχα κινητό στην cosmote) μου το πρόσθεσε στα GB του Booster. Οπότε κοιτώντας στο app εκεί που έχει αναλυτικά το υπόλοιπο των MB, μου έχει διαθέσιμο το "DATA ME NOW!", δωρεάν απεριόριστα data για 2 ώρες. Αυτό ξέρετε αν λειτουργεί με το booster και κάθε πότε είναι διαθέσιμο; Μπορώ δηλαδή για 2 ώρες να το ενεργοποιήσω και να αρχίσω να κατεβάζω αρχεία χωρίς να μου τρώει τα δεδομένα;

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Ισχύει και για download και για upload. Μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις αν κανεις speedtest.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Καλησπέρα, θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα αν ξέρετε. Σήμερα πλήρωσα ένα λογαριασμό σταθερής από το My Cosmote App και είδα ότι το 1GB που σου δίνει δώρο, (που νόμιζα ότι θα πήγαινε χαμένο αφού δεν είχα κινητό στην cosmote) μου το πρόσθεσε στα GB του Booster. Οπότε κοιτώντας στο app εκεί που έχει αναλυτικά το υπόλοιπο των MB, μου έχει διαθέσιμο το "DATA ME NOW!", δωρεάν απεριόριστα data για 2 ώρες. Αυτό ξέρετε αν λειτουργεί με το booster και κάθε πότε είναι διαθέσιμο; Μπορώ δηλαδή για 2 ώρες να το ενεργοποιήσω και να αρχίσω να κατεβάζω αρχεία χωρίς να μου τρώει τα δεδομένα;


και εμενα μου το εμφανιζει , πιστευω πως θα πρεπει να γινεται! . Δοκιμασε το !.

----------


## TsonTson

Ξέρετε αν όταν επιστρέψω το προηγούμενο router θέλουν πίσω και όλα τα καλώδια/φίλτρα;

----------


## striker10

> Ξέρετε αν όταν επιστρέψω το προηγούμενο router θέλουν πίσω και όλα τα καλώδια/φίλτρα;


δεν τα θελουν

----------


## jmakro

μόνο μοντεμ και τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## nikolaos91

Καλησπερα το DATA ME NOW δουλευει το ειχα βαλει οταν ειχα 50 γιγα υπολοιπο κατεβαζα για της ωρες που λεει και τα γιγα δεν μειώθηκαν για ενεργοποιηση νομιζω ειναι μια φορα τον μηνα

----------


## Kerato

Από που το ενεργοποιείς; Στο My cosmote δε μου το χει εμένα.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Από που το ενεργοποιείς; Στο My cosmote δε μου το χει εμένα.


παλαιοτερα μου το εμφανιζε και εμενα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι αμα ητανε στην mobile εκδοση ή στο web , τωρα που κοιταξα στο web του my cosmote δεν το βρηκα.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Από που το ενεργοποιείς; Στο My cosmote δε μου το χει εμένα.


Εγώ που μπήκα μόλις στο cosmote app το εμφανίζει...

----------


## TsonTson

Μόνο στο android app το έχω βρει. Στην αρχική πατάω πρώτα πάνω στο υπόλοιπο των GB:



Και μετά φαίνεται κάτω από το υπόλοιπο:

----------


## DoSMaN

Εγώ στο iPhone, απλά επέλεξα Shop και μετά booster και το έβγαλε...

----------


## Gstaios

Παιδιά ξέρεις κανείς πως μπορώ να να συνδέσω το booster με το extender devolo dlan 500 duo? Με το προηγούμενο router μου ήταν όλα πανεύκολα, plug and play, εδω ενώ τα φωτάκια ανάβουν πράσινα και βλέπω το έξτρα δικτυο δε μπορω να συνδεθώ. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## striker10

Γνωρισα χθες καποιον που δουλευει στον ΟΤΕ και ειναι σχετικα ψηλα στην ιεραρχια , αντικειμενο του τα ρουτερ, οποτε και το μπουστερ.
Μου ειπε λοιπον οτι παραεγινε μοδα να το περνουν ολοι το μπουστερ κ να το πηγαινουν στα εξοχικα τους. Μεχρι σημερα δεν ειχε γεωγραφικο κλειδωμα αν κ θα επρεπε και ευτυχως (για αυτους) ΒΡΗΚΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΛΥΣΗ και ειναι θεμα ημερων να τα κλειδωσουν ολα.Στο εξης το μπουστερ θα δουλευει με γεωγραφικο περιορισμο κ μονο με το adsl καλωδιο πανω του.... 
Επισης εχουν ετοιμη λυση-επιβολη προστιμο, σε οσους το δουλευουν αλλιως (στο εξοχικο πχ οπου και θα χρεωσουν την οποια χρηση/ογκο δεδομενων καταναλωθηκε) και θα τα προχωρησουν τις επομενες μερες - εβδομαδες.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Γνωρισα χθες καποιον που δουλευει στον ΟΤΕ και ειναι σχετικα ψηλα στην ιεραρχια , αντικειμενο του τα ρουτερ, οποτε και το μπουστερ.
> Μου ειπε λοιπον οτι παραεγινε μοδα να το περνουν ολοι το μπουστερ κ να το πηγαινουν στα εξοχικα τους. Μεχρι σημερα δεν ειχε γεωγραφικο κλειδωμα αν κ θα επρεπε και ευτυχως (για αυτους) ΒΡΗΚΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΛΥΣΗ και ειναι θεμα ημερων να τα κλειδωσουν ολα.Στο εξης το μπουστερ θα δουλευει με γεωγραφικο περιορισμο κ μονο με το adsl καλωδιο πανω του.... 
> Επισης εχουν ετοιμη λυση-επιβολη προστιμο, σε οσους το δουλευουν αλλιως (στο εξοχικο πχ οπου και θα χρεωσουν την οποια χρηση/ογκο δεδομενων καταναλωθηκε) και θα τα προχωρησουν τις επομενες μερες - εβδομαδες.


Δεν έχει νόημα να δουλεύει μόνο με το ADSL πάνω του γιατί τότε χάνει και την χρησιμότητά του...

Επίσης δεν έχει και νόημα για το πρόστιμο καθώς απλά θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν να μην κλειδώνει σε καμία κεραία εκτός της περιοχής που δούλευε...

Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε αν αυτός που σου μίλησε όντως γνωρίζει κάτι ή όχι γιατί πολλές φορές έχουμε ακούσει για πολλά και έχουμε δει λίγα ή καθόλου και εδώ θα είμαστε να το συζητήσουμε ξανά....

----------


## Iris07

Καλά αυτό περί ADSL σαφώς και δεν ισχύει αφού στην σελίδα του λένε για ταχύτητες έως 50 Mbps..  :Cool: 

Και σύμφωνα επίσης με τις οδηγίες δούλευε μόνο στην περιοχή που είχες δηλώσει..
Fake ως τώρα ?  :Razz: 

...

Dosman εδώ είσαι ή κάνεις διακοπές ?  :Cool: 
Τα είδες τα νέα για την Voda (5G) ?   :Cool:

----------


## TsonTson

Μιας και το συζητάμε, ξέρετε αν ο (θεωρητικός μέχρι τώρα) περιορισμός ισχύει γενικά για το router αυτό ή μόνο για την υπηρεσία του booster; Δηλαδή αναφέρεται πουθενά ότι πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιείς μόνο με τη sim που σου έδωσε η cosmote;

----------


## puntomania

> Μιας και το συζητάμε, ξέρετε αν ο (θεωρητικός μέχρι τώρα) περιορισμός ισχύει γενικά για το router αυτό ή μόνο για την υπηρεσία του booster; Δηλαδή αναφέρεται πουθενά ότι πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιείς μόνο με τη sim που σου έδωσε η cosmote;


με πια αλλη να το βάλεις δηλαδή?

----------


## TsonTson

> με πια αλλη να το βάλεις δηλαδή?



Με κάποια άλλη sim που έχεις data (πχ άλλης εταιρίας) και να το χρησιμοποιείς σαν 4g router. Έχω δει να το συζητάνε σε παλαιότερα μυνήματα και ξέρω ότι γίνεται, απλά δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται. Δηλαδή οκ, η cosmote δε θέλει να χρησιμοποιείς τα data που σου δίνει με την υπηρεσία "Home Speed Booster" εκτός σπιτιού, κατανοητό. Αυτό που ρωτάω είναι αν ο περιορισμός ισχύει και για το router ή μόνο για τη sim.

----------


## puntomania

> Με κάποια άλλη sim που έχεις data (πχ άλλης εταιρίας) και να το χρησιμοποιείς σαν 4g router. Έχω δει να το συζητάνε σε παλαιότερα μυνήματα και ξέρω ότι γίνεται, απλά δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται. Δηλαδή οκ, η cosmote δε θέλει να χρησιμοποιείς τα data που σου δίνει με την υπηρεσία "Home Speed Booster" εκτός σπιτιού, κατανοητό. Αυτό που ρωτάω είναι αν ο περιορισμός ισχύει και για το router ή μόνο για τη sim.


μα αν βγάλεις την σιμ που εχεις μαζι... δεν λειτουργείς την υπηρεσία..και απλά κάνεις το ρουτερ αυτόνομα 4g...

----------


## TsonTson

> μα αν βγάλεις την σιμ που εχεις μαζι... δεν λειτουργείς την υπηρεσία..και απλά κάνεις το ρουτερ αυτόνομα 4g...


Μα αυτό ακριβώς λέω. Ρωτάω αν ο περιορισμός αφορά μόνο την υπηρεσία, ή και την συσκευή (router) που σου παρέχουν για την υπηρεσία.

----------


## puntomania

> Μα αυτό ακριβώς λέω. Ρωτάω αν ο περιορισμός αφορά μόνο την υπηρεσία, ή και την συσκευή (router) που σου παρέχουν για την υπηρεσία.


να πληρώνεις δηλαδή +7ε το μήνα για να κάνεις χρήση του ρούτερ με άλλη σιμ? σα πολλά δεν ειναι?

----------


## TsonTson

> να πληρώνεις δηλαδή +7ε το μήνα για να κάνεις χρήση του ρούτερ με άλλη σιμ? σα πολλά δεν ειναι?


Δεν εννοώ να πετάξω τη σιμ του booster στα σκουπίδια και να αγοράσω άλλη. Περιστασιακά εννοώ, αν επιτρέπεται να βάζω άλλη σιμ και να το χρησιμοποιώ σε άλλη τοποθεσία σαν 4g router.

----------


## Marios K.

Παρατήρησα πρόσφατα οτι μπορούσα να δω Cosmote TV χρησιμοποιώντας μόνο τα δεδομένα του booster. Ξε-μπλόκαραν σε όλους το Cosmote TV μέσω του bonding server;

----------


## nikgr

> Δεν εννοώ να πετάξω τη σιμ του booster στα σκουπίδια και να αγοράσω άλλη. Περιστασιακά εννοώ, αν επιτρέπεται να βάζω άλλη σιμ και να το χρησιμοποιώ σε άλλη τοποθεσία σαν 4g router.


Εννοειται και μπορεις

----------


## dathens

Περίεργο μίλησα με κάποιον και μου είπε ότι έχουν ενεργοποιήσει πλέον στην καταχώρηση τους το home zone αλλά όχι στα παλιά το κουφό είναι ότι έχω ένα και δουλεύει άψογα χρόνια τώρα ενώ ένα δίπλα δεν έχει σήμα κινητης καθόλου που επίσης δούλευε χρόνια ξέρουμε κάτι έχουν τη δυνατότητα να κλειδώσουν από τη γραμμή ή μόνο από την κεραία που δηλώνεται το σταθερό

----------


## dimyok

Ρωτηστε τους και γιατι παει πιο γρηγορα στον αρη με σβινν και μουγκαφον απο οτι με ποτε homezone  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

*- Απίστευτα γρήγορο WiFi Internet, χωρίς σταθερό και δεσμεύσεις!

Και με super προσφορά, απεριόριστα data για 2 μήνες & 120GB για 10 μήνες.*

Μάθε περισσότερα:
https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr..._internet.html

- Απεριόριστα Data για 1 μήνα με 10€

Θα το κρατήσουν άραγε το πακέτο με τα 10 ευρώ τον μήνα ?  :Thinking: 

• Ταχύτητα έως 150 Mbps σε 4G..

----------


## dimyok

Ουμ 12 gb το μηνα για 10 μηνες ειναι καπως λιγα οταν η μουγκαφον εχει 40 το μηνα με 10

----------


## sdikr

> Ουμ 12 gb το μηνα για 10 μηνες ειναι καπως λιγα οταν η μουγκαφον εχει 40 το μηνα με 10


Τελευταία που είδα τα 40 είναι λιγότερα απο unlimited

----------


## dimyok

Οσο το βαζουν αυτο εχω στο booster - αλλιως μουγκαφον η wind  ολα παιζουν πολυ πανω απο τη δικη του sim  :Razz:

----------


## dathens

Μια χαρά πάει πάντως με 2 γραμμες  σήμα μέσα στο σπίτι μόνο από τη σιμ χωρίς το vdsl πάνω του

- - - Updated - - -

Μία χαρά πάει πάντως χωρίς το VDSL επάνω του

----------


## ChriZ

Με το VDSL πάνω του πάει πιο αργά;

----------


## GregoirX23

Το είχα παρατηρήσει κ εγώ πιο παλιά που το είχα αυτό με τη ταχύτητα.. 
Σκέτο το 4g έδινε πιο πολύ ταχύτητα από όταν ήταν κ η σταθερή επάνω.. 
Κοινώς ο bonding server έκανε τα δικά του.. 

Πάντως κακά τα ψέματα, η λειτουργία backup μέσω της κινητής που έχει το booster αξίζει πολύ.. Από μόνη της αυτή η λειτουργία είναι πολύ χρήσιμη.. 
Από την άλλη όμως τα πάγια οτε είναι λίγο ζορικα..

----------


## marvelx

Ειδα το αρχικο ποστ αυτου του νηματος, πριν 5 χρονια.
Το κοστος γι'αυτη την υπηρεσια, ειναι ιδιο, εχει αλλαξει, ποσο ειναι τωρα;

----------


## puntomania

> Το είχα παρατηρήσει κ εγώ πιο παλιά που το είχα αυτό με τη ταχύτητα.. 
> Σκέτο το 4g έδινε πιο πολύ ταχύτητα από όταν ήταν κ η σταθερή επάνω.. 
> Κοινώς ο bonding server έκανε τα δικά του.. 
> 
> Πάντως κακά τα ψέματα, η λειτουργία backup μέσω της κινητής που έχει το booster αξίζει πολύ.. Από μόνη της αυτή η λειτουργία είναι πολύ χρήσιμη.. 
> Από την άλλη όμως τα πάγια οτε είναι λίγο ζορικα..


+6,80e για μια 50αρα στην ουσία που δουλευει και ως backup... δεν ειναι τίποτα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> +6,80e για μια 50αρα στην ουσία που δουλευει και ως backup... δεν ειναι τίποτα.


Πιο πολύ για τα πάγια της σταθερής έλεγα.. 
Θέλουν ένα κλικ πιο κάτω...
Στους άλλους με περισσότερες παροχές π.χ σε ομιλία, πετυχαίνεις πάγια σχεδόν χώμα.. 
Τα +7 του booster δε με χαλάνε...

----------


## dathens

Χειρότερα …απλά  το έχω για back up λόγο συνεχών προβλημάτων στο δίκτυο .. εξοχικό με 50 και εναέριο καλώδιο   Είναι παλιάς κοπής αν βγάλουν ένα πιο σύγχρονο θα δούλευε πίστευω  καλύτερα  άσε που πιάνει καλά πάνω ενώ το μόντεμ είναι κάτω και δεν έχει σήμα κινητής εκεί

----------


## ChriZ

Ρώτησα γιατί είναι μια δοκιμή που δεν έχω αξιωθεί να κάνω. Και επειδή το επιπλέον που παίρνω από το 4G είναι για γέλια, με βλέπω να βάζω σε άλλο μόντεμ το adsl και να αφήνω μόνο του το 4G αν χωρίς το adsl πιάνει ταχύτητα της προκοπής...

----------


## thanpap

Καλημερα στην ομαδα. Εχω εδω και μια βδομαδα το booster της cosmote. Παρατηρησα τα εξης: Η ταχυτητα της σταθερης ηταν 6-7 mbps με αποσυνδεσεις, βαζοντας το booster η ταχυτητα download επεσε στα 4 mbps αλλα αυξηθηκε η ταχυτητα upload απο 1mbps περιπου στα 3. Η τεχνικη υπηρεσια της cosmote δεν εδωσε καμια λυση ειπε θα το δει ισως εχει προβλημα η καρτα sim. (το σημa της κινητης ειναι πολυ ισχυρο τις περισοτερες ωρες της ημερας πανω απο 40 mbps και 7 mbps ) . Βλεποντας καποιο φιλο εδω στο νημα κλειδωσα τη συνδεση στο booster στο 3G, τοτε η ταχυτητα ανεβηκε σε 12 mbps και 3 mbps αντιστοιχα . Μηπως γνωριζετε καποια ρυθμιση που πρεπει να κανω για να λειτουργει σωστα το 4G ? 
Α και κατι αλλο χωρις το καλωδιο dsl η ταχυττητα που εχει το booster σε 4G einai 4-5 mbps

----------


## nikgr

πάντως 6,8euro για 4g backup ειναι καλύτερη η τιμή απ' τα 10euro που ζητάει η cosmote για την υπηρεσία cosmote internet backup με στικάκι και χωρίς περιορισμό data.
Απορώ γιατι την έχουν την άλλη υπηρεσία σχεδόν 2πλάσια τιμή.
Δυστυχώς με FTTH συνδέσεις δεν μπορείς να κρατήσεις απ' οτι μου είπαν το booster, αλλα το να έχεις 4g backup ειναι απαραιτητο και για ασφάλεια σε συναγερμούς και κάμερες πέρα απ' την περίπτωση βλάβης.

----------


## marvelx

6,8 ευρω/μηνα εχει παει η τιμη της υπηρεσιας;
Στον λογαριασμο της σταθερης τηλεφωνιας cosmote?

----------


## dathens

Ακριβώς γι’ αυτό το λόγο το έχω φαντάσου οτι όταν το κουμπώνω πάνω στο Vdsl  πέφτει ο συντονισμός από τα 53 στα 35 

Μάλλον μας παρακολουθούν σημερινό

----------


## dimyok

Σε ολους το στελνουν για εκφοβισμο και σε μενα ηρθε  . Kαι δεν εχω double play τι κοπανοι ..... Επισης τι σκατα παιζει με την εισπραχτικη τους το 2108202600 ειχα 8 κλησεις να πληρωσω εγκαιρααααα  . Οχι εχω παρει το booster και το παω Μυκονοοοοο  :Razz:

----------


## nikgr

Το να λενε οτι δε δουλευει στο εξοχικο τι νοημα εχει αφου δουλευει?
Επίσης ενω λενε οτι δε δουλευει με αλλη sim  το router και παλι ο,τι να ναι λενε αφου μια χαρα δουλευει.  :Razz:

----------


## spooky.pe20

Τελικά πήρα την απόφαση... 
Σε DSL (Καστοριά, Δ. Κεφαλαρίου) που συγχρονίζει στα 2-3Mbps εδώ και περίπου 1,5 χρόνο!
Ζήτησα μια καλύτερη τιμή από το 6,80€ και λόγω της χαμηλής ταχύτητας της DSL μου το έδωσαν με 4,74€.

Ταχύτητες... Συνήθως παίζω στα 20-25 Mbps!
Μεγαλύτερη μέτρηση ήταν η παρακάτω:

----------


## dimyok

Οταν σου εχουν τελειωσει τα data ποσο πιανει ?

----------


## johnmegarythmos

προβλημα με το booster σημερα πρωτη φορα στα χρονικα απο το Σεπτεμβριο 2020 που το εχω βαλει και μου εσβηνε το mode και οι παυλες στο σημα λες και δεν ειχε 4g !! , μια ερχοτανε και μια χανοτανε  μετα απο επανεκκινηση δεν εστρωσε , πηρα το 13788 και μου ειπανε να βγαλω την σημ και μετα να κανω επανεκκινηση, το εκανα και ολα καλα! επιασε σημα 4g και signal μια παυλα. Δοκιμασα στο 3g only και ενω φωτιζε δεν εμπαινε στο ιντερνετ , δοκιμασα και με μονο 4g χωρις dsl αλλα τζιφος παλι δεν εμπαινε στο ιντερνετ!! . Ξανα εβαλα το dsl και εκανα επανεκκινηση και ολα καλα το mode θαλασσι αρα 4g . Αλλα κανω speedtest και βλεπω 3,5-4mbs!! :-( Τι γινεται ; προβλημα με την κεραια; και γιατι δεν πιανω 7 καθαρα αμα εχει προβλημα η κεραια; . Περιοχη Δασκαλειο Κερατεας το προβλημα το εχω παρατηρησει απο σημερα το πρωι. 

2021-08-09 18:08:37	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2021-08-09 18:06:36	System	Error	LTE Tunnel DOWN.
2021-08-09 17:57:08	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2021-08-09 17:55:07	System	Error	LTE Tunnel DOWN.
2021-08-09 17:35:37	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2021-08-09 17:33:36	System	Error	LTE Tunnel DOWN.
2021-08-09 17:32:06	System	Error	LTE Tunnel DOWN.
2021-08-09 17:29:08	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2021-08-09 17:27:07	System	Error	LTE Tunnel DOWN.
2021-08-09 17:23:36	System	Error	LTE Tunnel DOWN.
2021-08-09 17:20:07	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2021-08-09 17:18:06	System	Error	LTE Tunnel DOWN.
2021-08-09 17:14:37	System	Error	LTE Tunnel DOWN.
2021-08-09 17:02:37	System	Error	LTE Tunnel DOWN.
2021-08-09 17:01:28	System	Error	LTE Tunnel DOWN.
2021-08-09 16:58:36	System	Error	LTE Tunnel DOWN.
2021-08-09 16:44:06	System	Error	LTE Tunnel DOWN. 

Επισης βλεπω και αποσυνδεσεις στο dsl ενω εγω δεν το ειχα παρατηρησει.

Showtime
Upstream line rate (kbit/s):
765
Downstream line rate (kbit/s):
9302
Maximum upstream rate (kbit/s):
943
Maximum downstream rate (kbit/s):
9460
Upstream noise safety coefficient (dB):
10.2
Downstream noise safety coefficient (dB):
6.1
Line standard:
ADSL_2plus
Upstream line attenuation (dB):
18.3
Downstream line attenuation (dB):
34.5
Upstream output power (dBm):
6.8
Downstream output power (dBm):
18.6
DSL up time:
0 days 5 hours 33 minutes 5 seconds

Επισης ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι εκανα χειροκινητη αναζητηση απο το κινητο μου και στα διαθεσιμα δικτυα δεν εμφανισε καθολου cosmote 3g μονο cosmote 2g/ cosmote 4g!. μετα απο περιπου 30 λεπτα που ξανα εκανα αναζητηση εμφανιζοτανε κανονικα! .

----------


## GregoirX23

Δεν ξέρω για τη κινητή, αλλά το: Downstream noise safety coefficient (dB):6.1, αν δεν το έχει ορίσει ο οτε, που μάλλον δεν το έχει ορίσει, σημαίνει θόρυβο.. 
Μετά από ρεσταρτ πάλι στο 6 είναι; 
Είναι σταθερό η κάνει διακυμάνσεις;

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Δεν ξέρω για τη κινητή, αλλά το: Downstream noise safety coefficient (dB):6.1, αν δεν το έχει ορίσει ο οτε, που μάλλον δεν το έχει ορίσει, σημαίνει θόρυβο.. 
> Μετά από ρεσταρτ πάλι στο 6 είναι; 
> Είναι σταθερό η κάνει διακυμάνσεις;


τωρα που ξανα μπηκα 
2021-08-10 01:11:36	System	Error	Process [restful] run excepition: [restful][ERROR]:web restful proc for [/res/atp-icon.png?HA35V100R018C00SPC002B003a1234567890] result 4000d.
2021-08-09 22:36:47	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2021-08-09 22:35:38	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2021-08-09 22:35:01	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2021-08-09 22:34:40	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2021-08-09 22:34:27	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2021-08-09 22:34:18	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2021-08-09 22:34:12	System	Error	DSL Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2021-08-09 22:34:05	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2021-08-09 22:33:56	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2021-08-09 22:33:48	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2021-08-09 22:33:42	System	Error	DSL Tunnel DOWN.
2021-08-09 22:33:15	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2021-08-09 22:32:38	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2021-08-09 22:32:17	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2021-08-09 22:32:04	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2021-08-09 22:31:55	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2021-08-09 22:31:47	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.
2021-08-09 22:31:41	System	Error	LTE Tunnel DOWN. 

βλεπω οτι εστρωσε η ταχυτητα επιτελους!! 
https://www.speedtest.net/result/11855611918.png 
τωρα που βλεπω ειναι στο 7 
< Downstream noise safety coefficient (dB):
7 > κανει διακυμανσεις πριν λιγο ητανε 7,4 τωρα πηγε 7 , τωρα πεφτει πιο κατω 6,9.

----------


## Marios K.

Έχει κρατήσει κανείς το αρχείο firmware που είχε η cosmote στο site της πριν το v100r019c00spc002;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Έχει κρατήσει κανείς το αρχείο firmware που είχε η cosmote στο site της πριν το v100r019c00spc002;


Πρέπει να έχω κάποια παλιά, αλλά τι να τα κάνεις αφού θα τραβήξει πάλι το νέο;

----------


## dimyok

Kαι με το παλιο το χαλανε και κλειδωνει . Και χωρις το TR69 ενεργο dsl και mobile παλι στο χαλανε ...

----------


## Marios K.

Βρήκα παλιό firmware. Δεν ήθελα να το εγκαταστήσω αλλά να το κάνω extract γιατί το νεότερο firmware είναι κρυπτογραφημένο. Έχω ανεβάσει εδώ το filesystem + kernel και ίσως να έχει και τον bootloader. https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CRn...w?usp=drivesdk
Μου έκανε εντύπωση πως το ρούτερ τρέχει android, και Linux 3.4.5 . Το έχω κάνει extract μέχρι ένα σημείο αλλά αν θέλετε να συνεχίσετε πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσετε το binwalk σε Linux σύστημα.

----------


## dimyok

Εδω στο site πως γινεται να ανεβασω 29 mb πρεπει να ειναι περιπου HA35V100R019C00SPC002_DTEU001_main.bin . Nvm δεν νομιζω να κανει

----------


## Marios K.

> Πρέπει να έχω κάποια παλιά, αλλά τι να τα κάνεις αφού θα τραβήξει πάλι το νέο;


Αν μπορείς ανέβασε τα κάπου να τα δω κι εκείνα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εδω στο site πως γινεται να ανεβασω 12 mb πρεπει να ειναι περιπου


Αν έχεις κι εσύ firmware ανέβασε το σε κάποιο file sharing site πχ. Google drive

----------


## GregoirX23

> Αν μπορείς ανέβασε τα κάπου να τα δω κι εκείνα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Αν έχεις κι εσύ firmware ανέβασε το σε κάποιο file sharing site πχ. Google drive


Το ένα που έχω ήταν το HUAWEI_HA35_10_10V100R001C78B014_main_lte.bin , αλλά βλέπω το βρήκες.. 
Έχω και ένα άλλο το: HA35-10 V100R017C01B001_Firmware_general_05022ARK
Το θες;  Πιο παλιό πιο νέο δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είναι.. 
Ούτε θυμάμαι που το βρήκα.. 
Που να το ανεβάσω;

----------


## Marios K.

> Το ένα που έχω ήταν το HUAWEI_HA35_10_10V100R001C78B014_main_lte.bin , αλλά βλέπω το βρήκες.. 
> Έχω και ένα άλλο το: HA35-10 V100R017C01B001_Firmware_general_05022ARK
> Το θες;  Πιο παλιό πιο νέο δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είναι.. 
> Ούτε θυμάμαι που το βρήκα.. 
> Που να το ανεβάσω;


Όπου σε βολεύει ανέβασε το, εγώ προτιμώ το Google drive. Της Cosmote είναι ή generic; Βρήκα αυτό το firmware σε κάτι site που είναι επί πληρωμή οπότε ακούγεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον, ειδικά αν είναι generic ξεκλειδωτο και βρω τρόπο να το φλασαρω.

Ξέρει κανείς αν αυτό το ρούτερ έχει sereal/uart?

----------


## GregoirX23

> Όπου σε βολεύει ανέβασε το, εγώ προτιμώ το Google drive. Της Cosmote είναι ή generic;


Δεν έχω ιδέα, κάπου το είχα βρει, δεν έχει τη συνηθισμένη μορφή πάντως.. 
Generic πρέπει να είναι μάλλον.. 
Υπάρχουν και άλλα αν ψάξεις, αλλά είναι σε σελίδες που θέλουν εγγραφή.. 

HA35-10 V100R017C01B001 NEW EXCLUSIVE
Firmware_general_05022ARK.zip
Download | Size: 65 MB | Date: 2018-03-01 10:07:18

https://ufile.io/ezti0pos

Ίσως όχι και το καλύτερο μέρος για upload.. Αλλά με λίγη υπομονή θα κατέβει..

----------


## DoSMaN

Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να μπορούμε να φλασάρουμε generic έκδοση του firmware που είναι όλα ξεκλείδωτα...

Λογικά δε θα μπορούμε αλλά αν κάποιος το καταφέρει καλό θα είναι να κάνει ένα ξεχωριστό θέμα με οδηγίες και να ενημερώσει εδώ σχετικά για να πειραματιστούμε και οι υπόλοιποι...

----------


## Marios K.

Το generic firmware στο παραπάνω αρχείο είναι αυτό που χρησιμοποιείτε για την εγκατάσταση στο εργοστάσιο οπότε μπορεί να μη λειτουργήσει. Θέλει κάποιος να ρισκάρει να το φλασαρει μεσα απ'το web ui; το αρχείο που πρέπει να φλασαριστει είναι το HA35-10V100R017C01B001_multicast_with_multicfg_pack.bin

----------


## DoSMaN

Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να μπορούμε να βρούμε το τελευταίο generic firmware του συγκεκριμένου router κι όχι το εργοστασιακό γιατί δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει μετά αυτόματα update με το τελευταίο.

----------


## dimyok

αφου δουλευει ηδη με ολες τις sim δεν ειναι ξεκλειδωτο ; H sim του ειναι κλειδωμενη να παιζει μονο με αυτο . Αν ειναι να το σταματησουμε να μας ρουφιανευει σε κινεζικο σερβερ και να δινει και στιγμα στη μαμα κοτε μεσα καλη τυχη με το project  :One thumb up:

----------


## Marios K.

> Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να μπορούμε να βρούμε το τελευταίο generic firmware του συγκεκριμένου router κι όχι το εργοστασιακό γιατί δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει μετά αυτόματα update με το τελευταίο.


Αυτό μου φαίνεται κάπως δύσκολο.

----------


## DoSMaN

> αφου δουλευει ηδη με ολες τις sim δεν ειναι ξεκλειδωτο ; H sim του ειναι κλειδωμενη να παιζει μονο με αυτο . Αν ειναι να το σταματησουμε να μας ρουφιανευει σε κινεζικο σερβερ και να δινει και στιγμα στη μαμα κοτε μεσα καλη τυχη με το project


Εμένα περισσότερο με ενδιαφέρει να έχω πλήρη πρόσβαση στα μενού και να μπορώ να βάλω ό,τι voip πάροχο θέλω κλπ...

Στο αγγλικό manual που έχει η cosmote δείχνει πολλά πράγματα που δεν βλέπουμε εμείς...

Αλλά γενικά το βλέπω δύσκολο να μπορεί να γίνει...

----------


## puntomania

θα είχε ενδιαφέρον... να δούμε το κομμάτι του bonding και το πως συνδέετε στο σερφερ... τι τουνελ κτλ, μιας και θεωρητικά θα μπορούσε να μπει και σε άλλη συσκευή η σιμ μετά  :Wink:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να μπορούμε να βρούμε το τελευταίο generic firmware του συγκεκριμένου router κι όχι το εργοστασιακό γιατί δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει μετά αυτόματα update με το τελευταίο.


Δεν υπάρχει ειδικό συγκεκριμένο generic fw. 
Ενα είναι το generic και αν το βάλεις πάει το tr069.. Άσε που μπορεί να μπρικαριστει..

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμένα περισσότερο με ενδιαφέρει να έχω πλήρη πρόσβαση στα μενού και να μπορώ να βάλω ό,τι voip πάροχο θέλω κλπ...
> 
> Στο αγγλικό manual που έχει η cosmote δείχνει πολλά πράγματα που δεν βλέπουμε εμείς...
> 
> Αλλά γενικά το βλέπω δύσκολο να μπορεί να γίνει...


Το ωραίο θα ήταν να επανέλθει το μενού του call log.. Το αφαίρεσαν κάποια στιγμή.. Μεγάλο σπάσιμο για εμένα όταν το είχα..

----------


## Marios K.

Αν κάποιος φλασαρει το firmware και μπρικαρει το ρούτερ του, υπάρχει τρόπος επαναφοράς. 

1. Κλείστε το μπουστερ από τον διακόπτη.

2. Κρατήστε πατημένο το κουμπί reset.

3. Κρατώντας πατημένο το κουμπι, πατήστε το διακόπτη ώστε να ανοίξει το μπουστερ και συνεχίστε να πατάτε το κουμπί reset για 10 δευτερόλεπτα. Μετά από λίγο θα ανάψει κόκκινο το λαμπάκι mode.

4. Συνδέστε με ένα καλώδιο Ethernet τον υπολογιστή σας στο μπουστερ.

5. Βάλτε στον υπολογιστή σας στατική ip:
Διεύθυνση ip: 192.168.1.2
Μάσκα υποδικτύου: 255.255.255.0 ή 24
Πύλη: 192.168.1.1
Πρωτεύον DNS: (ίδιο με πύλη).

6. Συνδεθείτε στη σελίδα 192.168.1.1 .

Από εδώ μπορείτε να εγκαταστήσετε κάποια firmware που δεν αφήνει το web ui, ίσως και το generic αν και δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα.

----------


## HMMYtasion

Καλησπέρα, 

Τις τελευταίες δύο μέρες έχω συχνές αποσυνδέσεις απ το internet. 

Χρησιμοποιώ το router μόνο με τα δεδομένα 4G (δεν έχω συνδεμένο ποτέ το καλώδιο ADSL).

Στα System Logs αναφέρει 
*2021-08-30 12:49:12	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.*
κάθε φορά που έχω διακοπή του ιντερνετ. Μετά από λίγο επανέρχεται μόνο του.

Έχετε και εσείς παρόμοια προβλήματα τελευταία;

----------


## statica

> Καλησπέρα, 
> 
> Τις τελευταίες δύο μέρες έχω συχνές αποσυνδέσεις απ το internet. 
> 
> Χρησιμοποιώ το router μόνο με τα δεδομένα 4G (δεν έχω συνδεμένο ποτέ το καλώδιο ADSL).
> 
> Στα System Logs αναφέρει 
> *2021-08-30 12:49:12	System	Error	LTE Tunnel Request do not receive respond.*
> κάθε φορά που έχω διακοπή του ιντερνετ. Μετά από λίγο επανέρχεται μόνο του.
> ...


Και σε εμένα τα ίδια κάνει 3 μέρες τώρα συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις σχεδόν κάθε μισή ώρα (χωρίς ADSL το έχω και εγώ). Λες να το κάνουν επίτηδες σε όσους δεν έχουν ADSL?...πφφτ...

----------


## dimyok

Εδω σερνεται μονιμως καθε μερα ολη μερα . Ισως αν ξενυχτας και κανεις ρεσετ 04:00-06:00 να φτιαχνει και να πηγαινει 2-3 ωρες max . Μετα τις 8 παλι σερνεται ......
Εχω βαλει παλι unlimited sim και μετραω 110mbps αλλα δε σου προτεινω να δινεις τοσα λεφτα επιπλεον ....... Στους χαμενους της κοτε που εχουν βαλει qos και πουλανε τρελα αν μας διαβαζουν σας εχουμε παρει χαμπαρι τι κανετε .....

----------


## TsonTson

Εγώ πάντως δεν παρατήρησα κάποιο πρόβλημα τις τελευταίες μέρες (το έχω πάνω στην ADSL). 

Btw, σήμερα κατανάλωσα τα 100 GB πρώτη φορά. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πώς γίνεται να έχω περισσότερο upload μετά την κατανάλωση;;

(Όσο καιρό είχα δεδομένα το upload δεν είχε υπερβεί ποτέ το 4.6)

----------


## striker10

καπου στις 15 ιουλιου , ειχα γραψει οτι σε τραπεζι που βρεθηκα με εναν οτετζη , απο τους σχετικα υψηλα στην κλιμακα, μου ειχε πει οτι ψαχνουν λυση να κλειδωσουν το μπουστερ, ειδικα σε οσους το δηλωνουν σε μια διευθυνση κ το δουλευουν σε αλλο μερος. 
τελευταια εχω κ εγω απειρες διακοπες συνδεσης, το εχω στο σπιτι μου μεν οπως ειναι δηλωμενο αλλα χωρις dsl...
εννοειται συνεχεια φερνω στο μυαλο μου αυτο που ειπε ο οτετζης

----------


## dimyok

Δε δουλευει με το app για reboot παλι κολλανε οι καμερες και δε κανω καν το κοπο να καλω τη τριτοκοσμικη τους υποστηριξη γιατι απλα επαναλαμβανουν οτι τους λες και εκνευριζεσαι μονο . Αυτοι ειναι . Τετοια καταντια απο τον οτε να δουλευει με callcenter που σου διαβαζουν ενα σκονακι του κ@λου και πουλανε και υφακι .....
Οι "υψηλα στη κλιμακα" καλα θα κανουν να τα δουν γιατι εχουν καταντησει πισω και απο τη μουγκαφον ..... Οι βλακες ουτε ενα speedport δε μπορουν να αφησουν ησυχο χωρις να το κολλησουν και θελουν και hybrid ...

----------


## netlag

Μήπως έχει κανείς fw παλιότερο του τελευταίου; Ιδανικά ψάχνω το V100R017C10SPC018. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## statica

και οι διακοπές ανά 30-35 λεπτά συνεχίζονται.

Δοκίμασα να κουμπώσω πάνω την DSL που βρίσκεται ακριβώς δίπλα αλλά εκτός ότι έπεσε η ταχύτητα από 3800~ του απλού router σε 2800~ το bonding tunnel δεν ανέβηκε ποτέ και έτσι δεν δοκίμασα αν κάνει διακοπές με την DSL πάνω...Ίσως ξαναδοκιμάσω πάλι όταν θα έχω λιγότερα νεύρα με την ^&%&^$&^ που αναγκαστικά χρειαζόμαστε για μια αξιοπρεπή ταχύτητα...προς το παρόν το άφησα ως έχει και κάθε μισή ώρα μου ανεβαίνει το αίμα στο κεφάλι...

Κάποιος άλλος με διακοπές να δοκίμασε να κουμπώσει DSL πάνω μπας και σταματήσει??

----------


## dimyok

Oταν αρχιζει και αναβοσβηνει το φωτακι dsl παει να πει οτι τσεκαρει για γραμμη . Φανταζομαι δοκιμαζεις να φλασαρεις παλιοτερο firmware - αν δε το χουν κλειδωσει και αυτο

----------


## statica

> Oταν αρχιζει και αναβοσβηνει το φωτακι dsl παει να πει οτι τσεκαρει για γραμμη . Φανταζομαι δοκιμαζεις να φλασαρεις παλιοτερο firmware - αν δε το χουν κλειδωσει και αυτο


δεν γνωρίζω αν αναβοσβήνει το φωτάκι, το έχω στο υπόγειο με μόνο τo LAN να έρχεται πάνω.

Επίσης, δεν δοκίμασα κάτι με το firmware, μιας και δεν έκανα πρόσφατα κάμμια αναβάθμιση (manually τουλάχιστον) - πού βρίσκω παλιά firmware?

----------


## GregoirX23

Πουθενά.. 
Μόνο ότι υπάρχει στη σελίδα της κοτε.. 
Μετά μόνο αν βρεις σε κάνα forum ξένο αλλά χωρίς σίγουρα αποτελέσματα.. Και ιδίως αν είναι generic.. Θα μπλέξεις μετά και παίζει να χαθεί και το provisioning.. 
Πρέπει να έχω ένα fw από τα πρώτα του 2017.. Τότε που το είχα.. Τότε που υπήρχε κ το call log.. 
Αλλά ήταν προβληματικό νομίζω και δεν έδινε ίντερνετ χωρίς τη dsl.. Και όλα αυτά αν έχουν αφήσει ξεκλειδωτο το downgrade..

----------


## spooky.pe20

> Τελικά πήρα την απόφαση... 
> Σε DSL (Καστοριά, Δ. Κεφαλαρίου) που συγχρονίζει στα 2-3Mbps εδώ και περίπου 1,5 χρόνο!
> Ζήτησα μια καλύτερη τιμή από το 6,80€ και λόγω της χαμηλής ταχύτητας της DSL μου το έδωσαν με 4,74€.
> 
> Ταχύτητες... Συνήθως παίζω στα 20-25 Mbps!
> Μεγαλύτερη μέτρηση ήταν η παρακάτω:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 229425





> Οταν σου εχουν τελειωσει τα data ποσο πιανει ?






Να ρωτήσω και κάτι για την τιμή! 
Στη σύμβαση που έχω για το HomeBooster γράφει τελικό πάγιο 4,74€

Μου ήρθε ο λογαριασμός Αυγούστου (4/8-3/9) 4,74€ και ο λογαριασμός Σεπτεμβρίου (4/9 - 3/10) 4,74€
Στο λογαριασμό σταθερής έχω επίσης μία χρέωση για HomeBooster (12/8 - 11/10) 4€ και μία (2/8 - 11/8) 0,645€

Όταν έκανα την σύμβαση μου είχε πει η κοπελιά στο τηλέφωνο ότι θα πληρώνω περίπου 4,5€. Θα δήλωνε ότι έχω πρόβλημα με την ADSL γραμμή μου και έτσι θα έπαιρνα μια μικρή έκπτωση από τα 6,80€ της υπηρεσίας.

Από τα παραπάνω προκύπτει ότι τελικά το μήνα πληρώνω τα 4,74€ + 2€  από το λογαριασμό της σταθερής = 6,74€

Κάποιος που έχει ενεργοποιήσει την υπηρεσία με 6,80€ το μήνα πληρώνει και τα 2€ με τον λογαριασμό σταθερής, άρα πηγαίνει στα 8,80€/ μήνα??? 

Ή τελικά δεν πήρα την έκπτωση???

----------


## TsonTson

> Να ρωτήσω και κάτι για την τιμή! 
> Στη σύμβαση που έχω για το HomeBooster γράφει τελικό πάγιο 4,74€
> 
> Μου ήρθε ο λογαριασμός Αυγούστου (4/8-3/9) 4,74€ και ο λογαριασμός Σεπτεμβρίου (4/9 - 3/10) 4,74€
> Στο λογαριασμό σταθερής έχω επίσης μία χρέωση για HomeBooster (12/8 - 11/10) 4€ και μία (2/8 - 11/8) 0,645€
> 
> Όταν έκανα την σύμβαση μου είχε πει η κοπελιά στο τηλέφωνο ότι θα πληρώνω περίπου 4,5€. Θα δήλωνε ότι έχω πρόβλημα με την ADSL γραμμή μου και έτσι θα έπαιρνα μια μικρή έκπτωση από τα 6,80€ της υπηρεσίας.
> 
> Από τα παραπάνω προκύπτει ότι τελικά το μήνα πληρώνω τα 4,74€ + 2€  από το λογαριασμό της σταθερής = 6,74€
> ...


Εγώ χωρίς να έχω κάνει κάποια συζήτηση για έκπτωση, πληρώνω 4,74€ στο λογαριασμό κινητής και +2€ στο λογαριασμό σταθερής κάθε μήνα, δηλαδή σύνολο 6,74€ ακριβώς όπως και εσύ, άρα μάλλον δεν πήρες την έκπτωση.

----------


## thanasis777

Καλησπερα , εχω παρατηρησει οτι τις ωρες αιχμης η ταχυτητα μου πεφτει παρα πολυ . Αυτο ξεκινησε απο το καλοκαιρι και μαλλον οταν εβγαλει η κοσμοτε το πακετο με τα 10 ευρω και απεριοριστο ιντερνετ στα κινητα . Υπαρχει περιπτωση να οφειλετε εκει αυτη η πτωση ? Παραδειγμα τωρα εχω ταχυτητα 15+mbps και το βραδυ πεφτει στα 1-2 mbps

----------


## Durdyn

> Καλησπερα , εχω παρατηρησει οτι τις ωρες αιχμης η ταχυτητα μου πεφτει παρα πολυ . Αυτο ξεκινησε απο το καλοκαιρι και μαλλον οταν εβγαλει η κοσμοτε το πακετο με τα 10 ευρω και απεριοριστο ιντερνετ στα κινητα . Υπαρχει περιπτωση να οφειλετε εκει αυτη η πτωση ? Παραδειγμα τωρα εχω ταχυτητα 15+mbps και το βραδυ πεφτει στα 1-2 mbps


Ναι είναι πιθανό. Όταν άδειασε η πόλη το καλοκαίρι π.χ. είχα καλές ταχύτητες. Τις τελευταίες μέρες είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει 4G. Μόνο upload παίρνω επί της ουσίας.

----------


## newbye

Έστειλα email για καλύτερη προσφορά. Με ενημέρωσαν ότι υπάρχει προσφορά στα 4,8€ και έκανα την ανανέωση με δέσμευση 24μηνες.

----------


## spooky.pe20

> Εγώ χωρίς να έχω κάνει κάποια συζήτηση για έκπτωση, πληρώνω 4,74€ στο λογαριασμό κινητής και +2€ στο λογαριασμό σταθερής κάθε μήνα, δηλαδή σύνολο 6,74€ ακριβώς όπως και εσύ, άρα μάλλον δεν πήρες την έκπτωση.





> Έστειλα email για καλύτερη προσφορά. Με ενημέρωσαν ότι υπάρχει προσφορά στα 4,8€ και έκανα την ανανέωση με δέσμευση 24μηνες.


Και μένα τέτοια προσφορά μου πρότεινε ως νέο συνδρομητή του HomeBooster... και αποδεικνύεται ότι τελικά πληρώνω 6,74€

Θα προσπαθήσω να μιλήσω με την εκπρόσωπο που μου είπε για την προσφορά! Κράτησα το όνομά της! Και θα επιστρέψω με νεότερα!

*ΝΕΟΤΕΡΑ!*

Τελικά η τιμή που πληρώνω είναι όντως 4,74€+2€
Την ημέρα που "θεωρητικά" πήρα την προσφορά για το HomeBooster είχα κάνει και ανανέωση συμβολαίου για το ADSL Double Play!
Μου έδωσε το COSMOTE Double Play 24 PLUS (45,90€) στα 31,90€ ενώ στην αρχή μου είχε πει για 36,90€. Άρα μου έδωσε έκπτωση -4€ και -1€ λόγω ηλεκτρονικού λογαριασμού.
Επίσης μου ανέφερε ότι η χαμηλότερη τιμή που δίνει η Cosmote το HomeBooster είναι η 6,74€. Δεν υπάρχει καμία άλλη προσφορά!!! 
Οι εκπτώσεις προκύπτουν από τα συμβόλαια της σταθερής τηλεφωνίας ADSL!

Αυτά!!!

----------


## statica

Καλησπέρα και πάλι,

Οι αποσυνδέσεις συνεχίζονται με αμειωτο ρυθμο - υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει booster χωρις DSL και να ΜΗΝ του κάνει αποσυνδέσεις ανα μισάωρο (περίπου)? Σκέφτομαι να το δηλώσω βλάβη μιας και με την DSL δεν ανοίγει το bonding και χωρις την DSL έχει το πρόβλημα των αποσυνδέσεων...

και μερικά logs:

2021-09-06 21:29:10	System	Notice	WAN connection Mobile:IPv4 connected.
2021-09-06 21:29:08	System	Notice	WAN connection Mobile:IPv4 disconnected.(50)
2021-09-06 21:29:08	System	Error	Process [dns] run excepition: [dns][ERROR]:bind dns server socket failed[126:Cannot assign requested address].
2021-09-06 21:29:07	System	Error	Process [dns] run excepition: [dns][ERROR]:bind dns server socket failed[126:Cannot assign requested address].
2021-09-06 21:29:05	System	Error	Process [dns] run excepition: [dns][ERROR]:bind dns server socket failed[126:Cannot assign requested address].
2021-09-06 21:29:05	System	Error	Process [dns] run excepition: [dns][ERROR]:bind dns server socket failed[126:Cannot assign requested address].
2021-09-06 21:29:04	User Level	Notice	UMTS connection success!
2021-09-06 21:29:04	System	Notice	WAN connection Mobile:IPv4 connected.
2021-09-06 21:29:02	System	Notice	WAN connection Mobile:IPv4 disconnected.(50)
2021-09-06 21:29:02	System	Error	Process [dns] run excepition: [dns][ERROR]:bind dns server socket failed[126:Cannot assign requested address].
2021-09-06 21:29:01	System	Error	Process [dns] run excepition: [dns][ERROR]:bind dns server socket failed[126:Cannot assign requested address].
2021-09-06 21:28:59	System	Error	Process [dns] run excepition: [dns][ERROR]:bind dns server socket failed[126:Cannot assign requested address].
2021-09-06 21:28:59	System	Error	Process [dns] run excepition: [dns][ERROR]:bind dns server socket failed[126:Cannot assign requested address].
2021-09-06 21:28:58	User Level	Notice	UMTS connection success!
2021-09-06 21:28:58	System	Notice	WAN connection Mobile:IPv4 connected.
2021-09-06 21:28:56	System	Notice	WAN connection Mobile:IPv4 disconnected.(50)
2021-09-06 21:28:52	User Level	Notice	UMTS connection success!
2021-09-06 21:28:52	System	Notice	WAN connection Mobile:IPv4 connected.
2021-09-06 21:28:48	System	Error	LTE Tunnel DOWN.
2021-09-06 21:28:47	System	Notice	WAN connection Mobile:IPv4 disconnected.(50)
2021-09-06 21:27:13	System	Notice	DSL connection is inactive.
2021-09-06 21:18:13	User Level	Notice	User admin login from 192.168.67.101 successfully.
2021-09-06 21:04:06	System	Notice	DSL connection is inactive.


συνεχίζει έτσι για κανα 10λεπτο και μετα επανέρχεται το 4G...

----------


## newbye

> *ΝΕΟΤΕΡΑ!*
> Επίσης μου ανέφερε ότι η χαμηλότερη τιμή που δίνει η Cosmote το HomeBooster είναι η 6,74€. Δεν υπάρχει καμία άλλη προσφορά!!! 
> Οι εκπτώσεις προκύπτουν από τα συμβόλαια της σταθερής τηλεφωνίας ADSL!
> Αυτά!!!


Εγώ πάντως το ρώτησα δύο φορές, και επιβεβαίωσα τρέχουσα προσφορά 4,8€. Τι πίνουν εκεί στη cote  :Whistle:

----------


## dimyok

4.8 + 2 στο λογαριασμο σταθερης = 6.8   . Και το - 1 για τον ηλεκτρονικο δε φαινεται στο λογαριασμο μου
Αμα φτανεις να πληρωνεις COSMOTE Double Play 24 + booster κοντα 40 ευρα το μηνα μας γλεντανε κανονικα .....

----------


## spooky.pe20

> 4.8 + 2 στο λογαριασμο σταθερης = 6.8   . Και το - 1 για τον ηλεκτρονικο δε φαινεται στο λογαριασμο μου
> Αμα φτανεις να πληρωνεις COSMOTE Double Play 24 + booster κοντα 40 ευρα το μηνα μας γλεντανε κανονικα .....


Πλήρωνα 35,90€ για Double Play 24 L και συγχρόνιζα στα 1.5-3 Mbps!
Τώρα πληρώνω 38,64€ για Double Play 24 Plus + HomeBooster και συγχρονίζω από 20-45 Mbps!

Δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή στην περιοχή που μένω! Η Cosmote είναι μονόδρομος!

----------


## puntomania

> Καλησπέρα και πάλι,
> 
> Οι αποσυνδέσεις συνεχίζονται με αμειωτο ρυθμο - υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει booster χωρις DSL και να ΜΗΝ του κάνει αποσυνδέσεις ανα μισάωρο (περίπου)? Σκέφτομαι να το δηλώσω βλάβη μιας και με την DSL δεν ανοίγει το bonding και χωρις την DSL έχει το πρόβλημα των αποσυνδέσεων...
> 
> και μερικά logs:
> 
> 2021-09-06 21:29:10	System	Notice	WAN connection Mobile:IPv4 connected.
> 2021-09-06 21:29:08	System	Notice	WAN connection Mobile:IPv4 disconnected.(50)
> 2021-09-06 21:29:08	System	Error	Process [dns] run excepition: [dns][ERROR]:bind dns server socket failed[126:Cannot assign requested address].
> ...


το έκανες μια επαναφορά σε εργοστασιακές το ρουτερ?

----------


## statica

Όχι δυστηχώς δεν έχω προλάβει να το κάνω επαναφορά και να το ξανασετάρω...αν και ακομα περιμένω κάποιον συνφορουμίτη να μου επιβεβαιώσει την συμπεριφορά ενος αντιστοιχου χωρις DSL που να μην έχει αποσυνδέσεις - μιας και ήδη έχουν αναφερθεί παρόμοια περιστατικά με το ίδιο πρόβλημα πιθανον να ειναι γενικότερο θέμα σε χρήστες που δεν εχουν πανω την DSL (κατι που χλωμό να διορθώσει η επαναφορά)...

----------


## puntomania

> Όχι δυστηχώς δεν έχω προλάβει να το κάνω επαναφορά και να το ξανασετάρω...αν και ακομα περιμένω κάποιον συνφορουμίτη να μου επιβεβαιώσει την συμπεριφορά ενος αντιστοιχου χωρις DSL που να μην έχει αποσυνδέσεις - μιας και ήδη έχουν αναφερθεί παρόμοια περιστατικά με το ίδιο πρόβλημα πιθανον να ειναι γενικότερο θέμα σε χρήστες που δεν εχουν πανω την DSL (κατι που χλωμό να διορθώσει η επαναφορά)...


αρα δηλαδή...όταν η γραμμή θα έχει πρόβλημα...θα το ξέρει το μηχάνημα και δεν θα την ρίχνει την σύνδεση?

----------


## statica

σωστό και αυτό, αλλα πχ μεταξυ των reset σε αφηνει 30 λεπτά 4G...τι να πώ, δεν ξερω τι μπορει να σκεφτηκαν για να αποτρεψουν τους χρήστες να έχουν το booster εκτός βάσης...

----------


## panoc

Εγω ξαναλεω εχω το booster εκτος dsl -στο ιδιο χωρο ομως που ειναι και η δηλωμενη dsl-, με το νεοτερο firmware και δεν εχει καθολου αποσυνδεσεις...

----------


## striker10

σας ειπα απο ιουλιο οτι ο οτε ψαχνει να κλειδωσει το μπουστερ σε οσους δεν το εχουν στο δηλωμενο σπιτι.
εγω το εχω σπιτι μου ΧΩΡΙΣ dsl και παλι μου κανει διακοπες παρα πολυ συχνες. δεν ξερω αν ειναι ανα μισαωρο δε το εχω ψαξει. 
το κακο ειναι οτι μολις κουμπωσω πανω το dsl απο 3-4mbps που εχω με το speedport, το μπουστερ συχρονιζει στα 2 και αν.
παλι θαλασσα ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## statica

> Εγω ξαναλεω εχω το booster εκτος dsl -στο ιδιο χωρο ομως που ειναι και η δηλωμενη dsl-, με το νεοτερο firmware και δεν εχει καθολου αποσυνδεσεις...


OK, θα το κανω ενα factory reset το βραδακι και ελπίζω να φτιάξει και το δικό μου - στον ίδιο χώρο το έχω και εγώ.

----------


## striker10

> Εγω ξαναλεω εχω το booster εκτος dsl -στο ιδιο χωρο ομως που ειναι και η δηλωμενη dsl-, με το νεοτερο firmware και δεν εχει καθολου αποσυνδεσεις...


αυτο πως γινεται?
το εχασα στο νημα, δεν εχω διαβασει κατι

----------


## panoc

> αυτο πως γινεται?
> το εχασα στο νημα, δεν εχω διαβασει κατι


Τι εννοεις πως γινεται ; Ετσι το ειχω εδω και 3 χρονια...

----------


## statica

> OK, θα το κανω ενα factory reset το βραδακι και ελπίζω να φτιάξει και το δικό μου - στον ίδιο χώρο το έχω και εγώ.


Και μετά το factory reset, κάθε μισή ώρα αποσυνδέσεις - να πώ την αλήθεια δεν περίμενα να διορθωθεί έτσι απλά μιας και εδώ και 2 χρόνια παίζει χωρίς adsl απροβλημάτιστα, και χωρίς καμμια αλλαγή (απο μέρους μου) ξεκινησαν οι αποσυνδέσεις.

for the record: Software version: V100R019C00SPC002

----------


## striker10

> Και μετά το factory reset, κάθε μισή ώρα αποσυνδέσεις - να πώ την αλήθεια δεν περίμενα να διορθωθεί έτσι απλά μιας και εδώ και 2 χρόνια παίζει χωρίς adsl απροβλημάτιστα, και χωρίς καμμια αλλαγή (απο μέρους μου) ξεκινησαν οι αποσυνδέσεις.
> 
> for the record: Software version: V100R019C00SPC002


same here.....
μαλλον ο ΟΤΕ το εκανε το θαυμα του
μπορουν να το επιβεβαιωσουν κ αλλοι που το δουλευουν στον δηλωμενο/προβλεπομενο χωρο ΑΛΛΑ χωρις την dsl πανω?

----------


## xt60002

Το ίδιο και σε μένα... Μέχρι τέλη Αυγούστου δούλευε ρολόι και εκτός δηλωμένου χώρου και από αρχές του μήνα άρχισαν οι αποσυνδέσεις ενώ το έχω στον χώρο που είναι δηλωμένο... Πάντα εκτός σταθερής τηλεφωνίας...

----------


## DoSMaN

Εγώ που το έχω 4 χρόνια εκτός χώρου και με κουμπωμένη άλλη aDSL (άλλου παρόχου) δεν έχω κανένα θέμα πάντως...

Ναι οκ.. δεν κάνει bonding (συνδυαστικό) αλλά δε με νοιάζει... έχω βάλει κάποιες συσκευές να παίρνουν μόνο 4G και κάποιες άλλες μόνο aDSL και όλα καλά...

Προφανώς και η ταχύτητα δεν είναι καλή αφού δεν είμαι στον τόπο που έχει δηλωθεί, αλλά για "αποσυμφόρηση" του ήδη προβληματικού δικτύου μου (aDSL) καλά είναι...

Ωστόσο δεν μου κάνει αποσυνδέσεις καθόλου.

(μόλις είδα τα logs)

----------


## dimyok

Φαινεται να τσεκαρει τη γραμμη καθε τοσο βρισκει τη dsl και δε σε ριχνει . Hunch αλλα κανει και bonding σε οποιαδηποτε αλλη απλη dsl με χαρακτηριστικα οτε . Η τηλεφωνια σου δουλευει μεσω 4G ;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Φαινεται να τσεκαρει τη γραμμη καθε τοσο βρισκει τη dsl και δε σε ριχνει . Hunch αλλα κανει και bonding σε οποιαδηποτε αλλη απλη dsl με χαρακτηριστικα οτε . Η τηλεφωνια σου δουλευει μεσω 4G ;


Δεν έχω περασμένα στοιχεία στο router οπότε δε μπορώ να σου πω...

----------


## dimyok

Να στο κανω πιο απλα : Aν παιρνεις φορθνετ απο καμπινα οτε πρεπει να σου δουλευει .Και σε bonding συνδυαστικό αλλα δε παιρνει παντα μπροστα αμεσως
Παλια δουλευε και το τηλεφωνο μεσω 4G

----------


## statica

πάντως έκανα τον κόπο και τράβηξα καλώδια απο την adsl μέχρι εκεί που είναι το HA35 (για να πιάνει 4G σήμα) και το bonding σηκώθηκε ΚΑΙ οι αποσυνδέσεις σταμάτησαν.

Κατα πάσα πιθανότητα αυτό ειναι το "κλείδωμα" που ενεργοποίησαν απο τον OTE και φημολογούταν καιρό...

----------


## striker10

Ηρθε τεχνικος του οτε
Μου ειπε οτι πειραξαν το μπουστερ πλεον. Οσα δεν εχουν dsl πανω θα εχουν αποσυνδεση ανα 15λεπτο.

Ερωτηση
Μπορω να ριθμησω συσκευη να δουλευει ΜΟΝΟ με 4g παρολο που το καλωδιο dsl ειναι πανω στο ρουτερ?

----------


## DoSMaN

> Ηρθε τεχνικος του οτε
> Μου ειπε οτι πειραξαν το μπουστερ πλεον. Οσα δεν εχουν dsl πανω θα εχουν αποσυνδεση ανα 15λεπτο.
> 
> Ερωτηση
> Μπορω να ριθμησω συσκευη να δουλευει ΜΟΝΟ με 4g παρολο που το καλωδιο dsl ειναι πανω στο ρουτερ?


Ναι μπορείς...
Πας Internet -> Bonding User Filter List -> Add exception rule
Εκεί θα βάλεις Type "Redirect Devices on the Lan" και ό,τι είναι τσεκαρισμένο θα παίζει από aDSL ενώ ότι δεν είναι τσεκαρισμένο θα παίζει από το 4G...

Μη ξεχάσεις το Save κάτω...

----------


## TsonTson

> Ναι μπορείς...
> Πας Internet -> Bonding User Filter List -> Add exception rule
> Εκεί θα βάλεις Type "Redirect Devices on the Lan" και ό,τι είναι τσεκαρισμένο θα παίζει από aDSL ενώ ότι δεν είναι τσεκαρισμένο θα παίζει από το 4G...
> 
> Μη ξεχάσεις το Save κάτω...


Νομίζω όταν το κάνεις αυτό οι συσκευές που δεν είναι τσεκαρισμένες παίζουν με 4g ΚΑΙ ADSL, και όχι μόνο 4g.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Νομίζω όταν το κάνεις αυτό οι συσκευές που δεν είναι τσεκαρισμένες παίζουν με 4g ΚΑΙ ADSL, και όχι μόνο 4g.


Όσες δεν είναι τικαρισμένες παίζουν με 4G και όσες είναι τσεκαρισμένες μόνο με aDSL (έτσι το έχω εγώ τόσο καιρό και δίνω στις wireless συσκευές το 4G ενώ στις ενσύρματες το άθλιο aDSL).

Κάποια στιγμή το έλεγξα και με το app και ό,τι κατέβαζα από το PC δεν μέτραγε στα GB ενώ από το κινητό τα μέτραγε.

----------


## NinjaMiltos

> Ηρθε τεχνικος του οτε
> Μου ειπε οτι πειραξαν το μπουστερ πλεον. Οσα δεν εχουν dsl πανω θα εχουν αποσυνδεση ανα 15λεπτο.
> 
> Ερωτηση
> Μπορω να ριθμησω συσκευη να δουλευει ΜΟΝΟ με 4g παρολο που το καλωδιο dsl ειναι πανω στο ρουτερ?


Δοκίμασε το Application Filter.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...41#post6695441

----------


## TsonTson

> Όσες δεν είναι τικαρισμένες παίζουν με 4G και όσες είναι τσεκαρισμένες μόνο με aDSL (έτσι το έχω εγώ τόσο καιρό και δίνω στις wireless συσκευές το 4G ενώ στις ενσύρματες το άθλιο aDSL).
> 
> Κάποια στιγμή το έλεγξα και με το app και ό,τι κατέβαζα από το PC δεν μέτραγε στα GB ενώ από το κινητό τα μέτραγε.


Αυτό που έλεγξες λέει μόνο ότι οι τσεκαρισμένες παίζουν με ADSL. Δεν διαφώνησα για τις τσεκαρισμένες. Αυτές όντως παίζουν μόνο με ADSL. 

Οι υπόλοιπες παίζουν και με τα δύο. Να παίζει συσκευή ΜΟΝΟ με 4g (που ρώτησε ο striker10) από όσο ξέρω δεν γίνεται, τουλάχιστον όχι με αυτό τον τρόπο.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Αυτό που έλεγξες λέει μόνο ότι οι τσεκαρισμένες παίζουν με ADSL. Δεν διαφώνησα για τις τσεκαρισμένες. Αυτές όντως παίζουν μόνο με ADSL. 
> 
> Οι υπόλοιπες παίζουν και με τα δύο. Να παίζει συσκευή ΜΟΝΟ με 4g (που ρώτησε ο striker10) από όσο ξέρω δεν γίνεται, τουλάχιστον όχι με αυτό τον τρόπο.


Εγώ το booster το έχω κουμπωμένο σε aDSL Nova, οπότε όταν πάω να κάνω speedtest μου βγάζει cosmote, ενώ στο pc βγάζει Nova...

Επίσης χωρίς την aDSL κουμπωμένη πάνω το κινητό συνεχίζει και έχει internet από το booster.

Δε ξέρω τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση που το έχεις κανονικά σε cosmote γραμμή internet.

----------


## TsonTson

> Εγώ το booster το έχω κουμπωμένο σε aDSL Nova, οπότε όταν πάω να κάνω speedtest μου βγάζει cosmote, ενώ στο pc βγάζει Nova...
> 
> Επίσης χωρίς την aDSL κουμπωμένη πάνω το κινητό συνεχίζει και έχει internet από το booster.
> 
> Δε ξέρω τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση που το έχεις κανονικά σε cosmote γραμμή internet.


Το όλο υποτιθέμενο point του booster, είναι να συνδυάζει την DSL με το 4g για να έχεις συνολικά υψηλότερη ταχύτητα. Το default δηλαδή είναι να δουλεύουν ταυτόχρονα. Προφανώς όταν το έχεις κουμπομένο σε DSL άλλης εταιρίας δεν μπορούν να δουλέψουν ταυτόχρονα, και για αυτό καταλήγεις να έχεις μόνο 4g όταν είναι ενεροποιημένο το "bonding".

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Το όλο υποτιθέμενο point του booster, είναι να συνδυάζει την DSL με το 4g για να έχεις συνολικά υψηλότερη ταχύτητα. Το default δηλαδή είναι να δουλεύουν ταυτόχρονα. Προφανώς όταν το έχεις κουμπομένο σε DSL άλλης εταιρίας δεν μπορούν να δουλέψουν ταυτόχρονα, και για αυτό καταλήγεις να έχεις μόνο 4g όταν είναι ενεροποιημένο το "bonding".


δεν ισχυει , εβγαλα την καρτα σημ της κοσμοτε και εβαλα μεσα μια vodafone cu και το δικτυο 4g δουλεψε μονο οταν ειχα βγαλει το dsl ή γινοτανε διακοπη στο dsl , οσο ητανε και τα 2 δεν δουλευε το 4g. το 4g δουλευε σαν back up δηλαδη σε περιπτωση που διακοπει το dsl.

----------


## panoc

> δεν ισχυει , εβγαλα την καρτα σημ της κοσμοτε και εβαλα μεσα μια vodafone cu και το δικτυο 4g δουλεψε μονο οταν ειχα βγαλει το dsl ή γινοτανε διακοπη στο dsl , οσο ητανε και τα 2 δεν δουλευε το 4g. το 4g δουλευε σαν back up δηλαδη σε περιπτωση που διακοπει το dsl.


ναι γιατι το bonding γινεται μονο εαν το 4G ειναι απο τη cosmote.

το bonding δε γινεται απο το ρουτερ αλλα απο ενδιαμεσο server της cosmote. 

και τελος, οπως ειπαν και οι αλλοι, η συσκευη εχει τη δυνατοτητα για μονο (x)dsl για οσες τσεκαρεις στο filter και για 4G+(x)dsl με bonding για οσες δε τσεκαρεις. Για σκετο 4G δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα, τουλαχιστο οχι στο firmware της comoste.

----------


## TsonTson

> δεν ισχυει , εβγαλα την καρτα σημ της κοσμοτε και εβαλα μεσα μια vodafone cu και το δικτυο 4g δουλεψε μονο οταν ειχα βγαλει το dsl ή γινοτανε διακοπη στο dsl , οσο ητανε και τα 2 δεν δουλευε το 4g. το 4g δουλευε σαν back up δηλαδη σε περιπτωση που διακοπει το dsl.


Εγώ μιλούσα για την περίπτωση που η sim είναι αυτή της Cosmote και η DSL άλλης εταιρίας, και όχι το ανάποδο που λες εσύ.

----------


## panoc

> Εγώ μιλούσα για την περίπτωση που η sim είναι αυτή της Cosmote και η DSL άλλης εταιρίας, και όχι το ανάποδο που λες εσύ.


Kαι παλι μου φαινεται κουλο να παιζουν και τα 2 εφοσον η κινηση για να συνδιαστει πρεπει να περασει μεσα απο το bonding server της cosmote. Mπορω να φανταστω να δουλευει μονο εαν ο bonding σερβερ επιτρεπει κινηση εκτος εταιρικου δικτυου.

----------


## dimyok

ο bonding σερβερ ειναι στη κινα  :Twisted Evil:  Γιατι σε λιγο θα μας πουν "το κλειδωνουμε να μη δουλευει τιποτα για την ασφαλεια σας "

----------


## panoc

> ο bonding σερβερ ειναι στη κινα  Γιατι σε λιγο θα μας πουν "το κλειδωνουμε να μη δουλευει τιποτα για την ασφαλεια σας "


Το δικο μου παντως συνεχιζει χωρις τα προβληματα των αποσυνδεσεων που αναφερουν τα αλλα παιδια. Ειναι εκτος γραμμης μονο του στον ιδιο χωρο ομως με τη vdsl.

----------


## TsonTson

> Kαι παλι μου φαινεται κουλο να παιζουν και τα 2 εφοσον η κινηση για να συνδιαστει πρεπει να περασει μεσα απο το bonding server της cosmote. Mπορω να φανταστω να δουλευει μονο εαν ο bonding σερβερ επιτρεπει κινηση εκτος εταιρικου δικτυου.


Μα αυτό ακριβώς έλεγα και εγώ

----------


## striker10

Bandwith control
Εχουμε καποιον οδηγο μηπως?

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Μηπως γνωριζει καποιος εαν μπορουμε να αγορασουμε καποιο μοντεμ ρουτερ για το speed booster με καλυτερο δεκτη απο το huawei;

----------


## seatakias

Η κάρτα του booster είναι κλειδωμένη με το ΗΑ35; Έτσι και την βάλω router θα παίξει;

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Μηπως γνωριζει καποιος εαν μπορουμε να αγορασουμε καποιο μοντεμ ρουτερ για το speed booster με καλυτερο δεκτη απο το huawei;


γιατι δεν βαζεις μια  εξωτερικη κεραια 4g ; ;ή να μετακινησεις το ρουτερ;  εγω το θεωρω κορυφαιο αυτο το μοντεμ!!

----------


## panoc

Κορυφαιο θα ηταν εαν μπορουσες να το βαλεις πισω απο αλλο modem για τη dsl.

----------


## macro

> γιατι δεν βαζεις μια  εξωτερικη κεραια 4g ; ;ή να μετακινησεις το ρουτερ;  εγω το θεωρω κορυφαιο αυτο το μοντεμ!!


Προφανως δεν εχεις δουλεψει ποτε κορυφαια μοντεμ......... dhcp για 10-15 χρηστες και μετα δε δινει.

----------


## puntomania

> Προφανως δεν εχεις δουλεψει ποτε κορυφαια μοντεμ......... dhcp για 10-15 χρηστες και μετα δε δινει.


για ενα σπίτι καλό ειναι... μέχρι εκεί όμως.

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

> γιατι δεν βαζεις μια  εξωτερικη κεραια 4g ; ;ή να μετακινησεις το ρουτερ;  εγω το θεωρω κορυφαιο αυτο το μοντεμ!!


Μήπως έχεις κάποια ήδη δοκιμασμένη να προτείνεις; Βρήκα κάποιες αλλά μην πάρω στην τύχη. 

Να το μετακινήσω δοκίμασα αλλά η τηλεφωνική εγκατάσταση είναι μια και δεν έχει και μεγάλη διαφορά. Μου αυξάνει τη σύνδεση από 0,5 έως 12 Mb , ενω λέει σήμα good (42).

----------


## TsonTson

Μιας και λέμε για κεραίες και σήμα, ξέρει κάποιος εκεί που λέει για το σήμα πχ "signal is good (42)", ποια είναι η μέγιστη τιμή που παίρνει αυτός ο αριθμός;

----------


## xt60002

Βρήκε κάνεις κάποιο unlock firmware ή τρόπο να γίνει bypass ο έλεγχος του dsl που από ότι κατάλαβα δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα με τις αποσυνδέσεις και ουσιαστικά το έχει κάνει άχρηστο το ρούτερ χωρίς να είναι πάνω στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή;

----------


## Kerato

> Μιας και λέμε για κεραίες και σήμα, ξέρει κάποιος εκεί που λέει για το σήμα πχ "signal is good (42)", ποια είναι η μέγιστη τιμή που παίρνει αυτός ο αριθμός;


Εγώ έχω δει μέχρι "excellent (55)".
Αλλά πρέπει να πάει και πιο πάνω. Τώρα έχω excellent 49

----------


## dimyok

excellent 74 ειχα και σερνοταν γιατι ο πυργος δεν εδινε . Αρκει good ολα τα αλλα ειναι δικαιολογιες

----------


## striker10

> Βρήκε κάνεις κάποιο unlock firmware ή τρόπο να γίνει bypass ο έλεγχος του dsl που από ότι κατάλαβα δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα με τις αποσυνδέσεις και ουσιαστικά το έχει κάνει άχρηστο το ρούτερ χωρίς να είναι πάνω στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή;


χαχα, ηταν θεμα χρονου δυστυχως.
το κακο εγινε απο πονηρους που το περνανε στην αθηνα κ το πηγενανε καλοκαιρι στο εξοχικο στο νησι.
αυτοι οι εξαιρετικα πονηροι εκαψαν εμας που το εχουμε πραγματικα αναγκη. στην γειτονια μου στο λαγονησι, υπαρχουν σπιτια που παιζουν με 0,5mbps dsl οποτε δουλευαν μονο το 4g. oταν κουμπωνει πανω το καλωδιο δεν συνχρονιζει καθολου και δεν μπαινει το 4g.
εμεις λοιπον καηκαμε απο κατι πονηρους που βρηκαν την ευκαιρια για unlimited ντατα στα χωρια τους με 7 ευρω.
εδω ενας αλλος ρωτουσε εδω μεσα πριν κατι μηνες να το παρει δηλωμενο σπιτι του κ να το βαλει στην εταιρεια του που ειναι στα 600 μετρα απο το σπιτι.
μιλαμε για ξεφτιλα χωρις τελος.
βεβαια και ο οτε φταιει, αντι να βρει τροπο να εξασφαλισει το position με καποια μικρη αποκλιση, τιμωρει ΟΛΟΥΣ κλειδονωντας εμας που το εχουμε στον προβλεπομενο χωρο σε αναγκαστικη χρηση dsl με τα αναλογα στραβα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Αποσυνδεσεις γιατι κανει; Με το παλιο μοντεμ του ΟΤΕ εκανε μια φορα το μηνα και με αυτο κανει καθε πρωι 1-2 αποσυνδεσεις.
Κεραια μηπως εχει καποιος καποια να προτεινει;

----------


## pankostas

> χαχα, ηταν θεμα χρονου δυστυχως.
> το κακο εγινε απο πονηρους που το περνανε στην αθηνα κ το πηγενανε καλοκαιρι στο εξοχικο στο νησι.
> αυτοι οι εξαιρετικα πονηροι εκαψαν εμας που το εχουμε πραγματικα αναγκη. στην γειτονια μου στο λαγονησι, υπαρχουν σπιτια που παιζουν με 0,5mbps dsl οποτε δουλευαν μονο το 4g. oταν κουμπωνει πανω το καλωδιο δεν συνχρονιζει καθολου και δεν μπαινει το 4g.
> εμεις λοιπον καηκαμε απο κατι πονηρους που βρηκαν την ευκαιρια για unlimited ντατα στα χωρια τους με 7 ευρω.
> εδω ενας αλλος ρωτουσε εδω μεσα πριν κατι μηνες να το παρει δηλωμενο σπιτι του κ να το βαλει στην εταιρεια του που ειναι στα 600 μετρα απο το σπιτι.
> μιλαμε για ξεφτιλα χωρις τελος.
> βεβαια και ο οτε φταιει, αντι να βρει τροπο να εξασφαλισει το position με καποια μικρη αποκλιση, τιμωρει ΟΛΟΥΣ κλειδονωντας εμας που το εχουμε στον προβλεπομενο χωρο σε αναγκαστικη χρηση dsl με τα αναλογα στραβα αποτελεσματα.


Πολύ σωστός! Έξυπνοι-πονηροι θα υπάρχουν  πάντα. Έπρεπε η Cosmote να βρει τρόπο να κλειδώνει σε ένα μέρος.

----------


## dimyok

Το βαζεις κανονικα δε κανει bonding - το βαζεις αλλιως κανουν αποσυνδεσεις . Δε μας χ@ζεις ρε κοτε με 2 χρονια κιολας δεσμευση υπηρεσιας του κ@λου ....

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> excellent 74 ειχα και σερνοταν γιατι ο πυργος δεν εδινε . Αρκει good ολα τα αλλα ειναι δικαιολογιες


εμενα το σημα μου ειναι σταθερο στην μια γραμη και αλλοτε εχει και 2 , επισης φετος το καλοκαιρι κτυπαει καποια στιγμη φουλ σημα στο signal δεν ξερω τι παθαινει η κεραια και πολλες φορες εχεις και θεμα με το σταθερο για λιγα δευτερολεπτα γινεται αυτο και επανερχεται. Γενικα εχω παρατηρησει οτι οταν δεν γινεται χρηση πιο συχνα ειναι στην μια γραμμη το σημα και μετα απο την χρηση του ιντερνετ ανεβαινει. 
Παντως και σε σημειο με φουλ signal 4g που το εβαλα δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα στην ταχυτητα ειτε πιανει μια ειτε ή 2 ειτε 3 γραμμες η αποδοση μαζι με την dsl παραμενει η ιδια σε ταχυτητες . τωρα να φανταστεις εχω 1η γραμμη και μπαινοντας στο ρουτερ γραφει  Weak (35) και με κλειδωμενο στο 3g only weak (29)

----------


## HMMYtasion

Οι αποσυνδέσεις λόγω bonding είναι 100% σίγουρο ότι γίονται "επίτηδες", ή υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να είναι απλά βλάβη που θα διορθωθεί;

----------


## puntomania

> Οι αποσυνδέσεις λόγω bonding είναι 100% σίγουρο ότι γίονται "επίτηδες", ή υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να είναι απλά βλάβη που θα διορθωθεί;


πάρε τηλ και ρώτα τους.... πες οτι εχεις καλωδιακή βλάβη στην οικοδομή οπότε και ειναι προσωρινά εκτός dsl... να δούμε τι θα σου πούνε

----------


## striker10

> Οι αποσυνδέσεις λόγω bonding είναι 100% σίγουρο ότι γίονται "επίτηδες", ή υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να είναι απλά βλάβη που θα διορθωθεί;


εμενα ο οτετζης που ηρθε σπιτι μου ειπε οτι ειναι ο τροπος για να το κλειδωσουν κ τελος τα μπουστερ χωρις dsl. 
αν το ειπε να με πτρομοκρατησει δεν ξερω. παντως απο οταν εβαλα πανω το καλωδιο δεν ξαναεπεσε η συνδεση

----------


## Tamis

Καλημέρα στην παρέα παιδιά,

Κάτοχος και εγώ μιας εβδομάδας περίπου του ΗΑ35 και της booster υπηρεσίας του ΟΤΕ.
Στην αρχή είχα ανάμεικτα συναίσθηματα καθώς περίμενα πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.

Τώρα που αρχίζει να βελτιώνεται η κατάσταση και να συνηθίζω και εγώ στις συνθήκες άρχισα να το βλέπω με καλύτερο μάτι αλλά γενικά ακόμα έχω μερικά προβλήματα.
Καταρχάς έφαγα ένα ΣΚ στο να το στήσω. Εκεί που είχα το modem δεν είχα καλό σήμα οπότε έπρεπε να το μεταφέρω κάπου και να αλλάξω καλωδιώσεις. Αυτό που αποφάσισα ήταν να το βάλω σε υδατοστεγές κουτί και να το βάλω πάνω στον μεταλλικό στύλο του ΟΤΕ που έρχεται στο σπίτι μου!
Από εκεί το καλό είναι ότι είχα καλλώδιο LAN που πήγαινε σπίτι μου οπότε πήρα και τηλέφωνο και LAN κανονικά και του έδωσα και τροφοδοσία μέσω UPS.
Οπότε με αυτά και αυτά τώρα έχω σήμα excellent 68 αλλά έχω δει και 71 μια φορά.

Πάμε στα περίεργα που βλέπω.
Οι ταχύτητες καταρχάς δεν είναι σταθερές. Βλέπω μεγάλες αυξομειώσεις από ώρα σε ώρα. Και το κακό είναι ότι καμιά φορά βλέπω και ταχύτητες ακόμα και κάτω τις ADSL μου που μέχρι πριν ήταν σταθερά στα σχεδόν 16Mbit. Στα καλά είναι ότι έχω δει ταχύτητες και πάνω από 50 Mbit. Παραπάνω δεν έχω πιάσει. Και τελικό upload max 5Mbit.

Είναι λογικό να βλέπω ταχύτητες ακόμα και κάτω από την DSL;

Επόμενο που με προβληματίζει.
Στο σπίτι μου έχω στήσει ένα NextCloud για αρχεία κτλ. Και ενώ από έξω το βλέπω κανονικά με το no-ip name του από μέσα δεν μπορώ να το δω με το ίδιο όνομα, ενώ με το παλιό modem μπορούσα.
Να φανταστώ αυτό είναι το *ΝΑΤ Loopback* που διάβασα στον οδηγό εγώ;
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...58#post5945058


Γιατί έλεγε θα ενεργοποιηθεί σε επόμενο update αλλά από ότι βλέπω το περιμένουμε ακόμα;
Το firmware που έχω είναι το V100R019C00SPC002. Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο γιατί στο site της cosmote νομίζω αυτό ήταν το τελευταίο.

Το έχει λύσει κάποιος αυτό με κάποιο τρόπο, γιατί επειδή έχω certificate πάνω στον server αν δεν μπω με το κανονικό όνομα (no-ip) αλλά με local ip τότε το site εμφανίζεται ως unsecure και μου την σπάει. Επιπλέον στο app στο κινητό έχω το no-ip name οπότε για να έχω access πρέπει να είμαι μόνο με data που δεν είναι λογικό για μέσα στο σπίτι να στέλνω φωτογραφίες με 4g.

Διάβασα αρκετές από τις σελίδες αλλά 314 που είναι τώρα δεν μπόρεσα να τις διαβάσω όλες.

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις όποιες απαντήσεις.

----------


## nikgr

πάντως εμένα δε μου φαίνεται λογική η άποψη ενός τεχνικού να κλειδώσουν τα booster χωρίς adsl. Το booster ειναι χρήσιμο και ως 4G backup υπηρεσία στην περίπτωση που υπάρξει κάποια τεχνικη βλάβη στην adsl γραμμή ή και για ασφάλεια σε περίπτωση κλοπής για τους συναγερμούς και καμερες
Τι θα πει "σου το κλειδώνω αν δε συγχρονιζει η adsl"?
Σε μένα έλεγαν ότι δε δουλεύει με άλλη κάρτα που επίσης ήταν ψέμα.

----------


## sdikr

> πάντως εμένα δε μου φαίνεται λογική η άποψη ενός τεχνικού να κλειδώσουν τα booster χωρίς adsl. Το booster ειναι χρήσιμο και ως 4G backup υπηρεσία στην περίπτωση που υπάρξει κάποια τεχνικη βλάβη στην adsl γραμμή ή και για ασφάλεια σε περίπτωση κλοπής για τους συναγερμούς και καμερες
> Τι θα πει "σου το κλειδώνω αν δε συγχρονιζει η adsl"?
> Σε μένα έλεγαν ότι δε δουλεύει με άλλη κάρτα που επίσης ήταν ψέμα.


Υπάρχει άλλη ξεχωριστή υπηρεσία για 3G/4G Backup, σαν χρέωση είναι ακριβότερο απο ότι το κόστος του booster.
Το booster το δίνουν σαν μια υπηρεσία αύξησης ταχύτητας για την xdsl σου,  λογικά θα είδανε αρκετές περιπτώσεις πελατών που καταργήσανε   backup ή και data πακέτα

----------


## dimyok

Αυτο ακριβως - σπρωχνουν το 4G Backup σε διπλασια business τιμη . Και αν χαλανε η υπολειτουργουν τα booster ποιος θα τους ελεγξει ; Εγω μολις συνδεσουν VDSL εννοειται οτι θα διακοψω - αλλα θα μας ταλαιπωρησουν εδω οσο μπορουν μεχρι και 2022 ...

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

> εμενα ο οτετζης που ηρθε σπιτι μου ειπε οτι ειναι ο τροπος για να το κλειδωσουν κ τελος τα μπουστερ χωρις dsl. 
> αν το ειπε να με πτρομοκρατησει δεν ξερω. παντως απο οταν εβαλα πανω το καλωδιο δεν ξαναεπεσε η συνδεση


Εγω συνδεσα και το καλωδιου τηλεφωνου, το οποιο καθως δεν εχω τηλεφωνο δε το ειχα συνδεδεμενο. Εδω και 4 ημερες δεν αποσυνδεθηκε ξανα..

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Να αναφερω οτι βελτιωθηκε πολυ η ταχυτητα μου οταν ο τεχνικος μου αλλαξε καναλι απο το auto στο 10. Μου ειπε οτι οι αποσυνδεσεις που εχουν μερικοι , ίσως οφειλονται και σε αυτον τον παραγοντα και οτι προτεινει να κανουμε ελεγχο τα καναλια πoιο κατεβαζει καλυτερα και να το εχουμε μονο στο manual.

----------


## panoc

> Να αναφερω οτι βελτιωθηκε πολυ η ταχυτητα μου οταν ο τεχνικος μου αλλαξε καναλι απο το auto στο 10. Μου ειπε οτι οι αποσυνδεσεις που εχουν μερικοι , ίσως οφειλονται και σε αυτον τον παραγοντα και οτι προτεινει να κανουμε ελεγχο τα καναλια πoιο κατεβαζει καλυτερα και να το εχουμε μονο στο manual.


για ττο wifi μιλας ?

----------


## TsonTson

> Να αναφερω οτι βελτιωθηκε πολυ η ταχυτητα μου οταν ο τεχνικος μου αλλαξε καναλι απο το auto στο 10. Μου ειπε οτι οι αποσυνδεσεις που εχουν μερικοι , ίσως οφειλονται και σε αυτον τον παραγοντα και οτι προτεινει να κανουμε ελεγχο τα καναλια πoιο κατεβαζει καλυτερα και να το εχουμε μονο στο manual.


Για το κανάλι wi-fi λες;

----------


## dimyok

Ναι φταίει το wifi .....Πολύ σανο σερβίρει πες στο "τεχνικο"  :Razz:

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

> Για το κανάλι wi-fi λες;


Σωστα.

EDIT : dimyok και εμενα κουφο μου ακουγεται. Η αληθεια ομως ειναι οτι σε εμενα, βελτιωθηκε αρκετα η ταχυτητα.
Φανταζομαι αν το συνδεσεις με ethernet και κλεισεις το wifi θα μπορεις να τεσταρεις οντως τι φταιει και τι οχι.

----------


## dimyok

Παντα ethernet . Αλλα να σου πω τι γινεται - κολλαει ΚΑΙ η μλκια το WIFI του - δεν εχω παιξει με τι να παιρνει απο που αλλα απο παλια ετσι ηταν

----------


## statica

πάντως δεν ξερω τι είπε ο τεχνικος, αλλα το δικό μου που αποσυνδεόταν καθε 15 λεπτά (ακριβώς) είχε κλειστό τελείως το wifi, και μόνο με σύνδεση της ADSL έστρωσε.

----------


## Tamis

Παιδιά με το ΝΑΤ Loopback υπάρχει κάποια λύση που έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος;
Αν έχεις μια εφαρμογή που συνδέετε σε server που κάνεις host εσύ, ποια ip / no-ip name βάζεις για να τον βλέπεις παντού;

----------


## x_undefined

Αν είσαι σε Windows π.χ. μπορείς να κάνεις μια static εγγραφή στο hosts file που να αντιστοιχεί αυτό το hostname στην local IP της συσκευής αν δεν παίζει το NAT Loopback.

----------


## BlueChris

> Να αναφερω οτι βελτιωθηκε πολυ η ταχυτητα μου οταν ο τεχνικος μου αλλαξε καναλι απο το auto στο 10. Μου ειπε οτι οι αποσυνδεσεις που εχουν μερικοι , ίσως οφειλονται και σε αυτον τον παραγοντα και οτι προτεινει να κανουμε ελεγχο τα καναλια πoιο κατεβαζει καλυτερα και να το εχουμε μονο στο manual.


???? Υπήρξε τεχνικός που έβαλε το 10 σε wifi? Μεγάλες στιγμές.

1,6,11 βάζουμε μόνο που είναι τα βασικά κανάλια στο wifi 2.4g

https://www.google.com/search?q=wifi+2.4+channels&oq=wifi+2.4+channels&aqs=chrome..69i57j0i512l2j0i22i30l5.11419j1j7&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8

----------


## GregoirX23

Μακάρι να ακολουθούσαμε όλοι πιστά τα κανάλια αυτά.. Όταν μερικοί πάνε και σου κάθονται σε όποιο κανάλι τους έρθει, τότε αναγκάζουν και εσένα να βρεις κάποιο άλλο κενό πιο μακριά.. Εδώ μερικά ρουτερ πάνε από μόνα τους στο auto και κάθονται σε όποιο κανάλι τους καπνίσει.. Τι να λέμε; Και μετά γίνεται αχταρμάς στα 2,4...

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Μακάρι να ακολουθούσαμε όλοι πιστά τα κανάλια αυτά.. Όταν μερικοί πάνε και σου κάθονται σε όποιο κανάλι τους έρθει, τότε αναγκάζουν και εσένα να βρεις κάποιο άλλο κενό πιο μακριά.. Εδώ μερικά ρουτερ πάνε από μόνα τους στο auto και κάθονται σε όποιο κανάλι τους καπνίσει.. Τι να λέμε; Και μετά γίνεται αχταρμάς στα 2,4...


παντως εκει που παλαιοτερα δεν ειχες προβλημα με το wifi  , αμα βαλεις και ασυρματες καμερες μεσω wifi εκει να δεις αχταρμας που γινεται με τις συχνοτητες!! και βαλε τα γειτονικα wifi και το δικο σου wifi , repeater και  wifi powerline και τις wifi καμερες εκει να δεις!! .

----------


## Tamis

> Αν είσαι σε Windows π.χ. μπορείς να κάνεις μια static εγγραφή στο hosts file που να αντιστοιχεί αυτό το hostname στην local IP της συσκευής αν δεν παίζει το NAT Loopback.


Για normal pc δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Όντως με το host files μπορείς να κάνεις δουλειά. Αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι η καλύτερη λύση.

Αυτό που έκανα μέχρι τώρα είναι το εξής.

Έστησα έναν δικό μου DNS server και έχω βάλει στον DHCP μοιράζει αυτόν τον DNS σε όλες τις συσκευές στο δίκτυο.
Οπότε όποιος ζητάει no-ip διεύθυνση από το εσωτερικό δίκτυο παίρνει από τον DNS local IP.

Στο pc όπως και στους browsers από τα κινητά παίζει μια χαρά.
Δηλαδή χρησιμοποιώ μόνο την no-ip.org διεύθυνση ακόμα και στο τοπικό δίκτυο (πχ test.no-ip.org) και ο local DNS στέλνει τοπική διεύθηνση.

Εκεί που ακόμα δεν το έχω καταφέρει να παίξει είναι στα android application. Εκεί φαίνεται ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείτε ο DNS ο δικός μου άλλα κάποιος άλλος.
Κάτι παίζει με τον system wide DNS που έχει το android OS.

θα το παλέψω λίγο ακόμα. Είναι το τελευταίο που μου έχει μείνει για να έχω ίδιο setup που είχα και πριν.

----------


## BlueChris

> Για normal pc δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
> Όντως με το host files μπορείς να κάνεις δουλειά. Αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι η καλύτερη λύση.
> 
> Αυτό που έκανα μέχρι τώρα είναι το εξής.
> 
> Έστησα έναν δικό μου DNS server και έχω βάλει στον DHCP μοιράζει αυτόν τον DNS σε όλες τις συσκευές στο δίκτυο.
> Οπότε όποιος ζητάει no-ip διεύθυνση από το εσωτερικό δίκτυο παίρνει από τον DNS local IP.
> 
> Στο pc όπως και στους browsers από τα κινητά παίζει μια χαρά.
> ...


Στο Android και σε πολλές εφαρμογές, κυρίως ΙΟΤ συσκευών στα σπίτια όπως κάμερες κλπ, είναι hardcoded το dns. 
Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει εύκολη λύση σε αυτό. Εγώ και στο σπίτι και στη δουλειά στο firewall έχω κάνει redirect ότι request γίνει στην πόρτα 53, να γίνεται redirect στο pihole μου όπου εκεί ελέγχω τα πάντα. Ακόμα και αυτό δεν είναι πανάκεια γιατί πάλι κάποιες πονηρές συσκευές όπως κάτι κινέζικες που έχω wifi μπρίζες, κάνουν dns request μέσω https όχι στην πόρτα 53 οπότε αυτά μου την κάνουν. Σε αυτά θέλει Layer7 έλεγχο για όλα τα https requests που είναι μεγάλη μανούρα.

----------


## 8anos

Εαν στήσει στο ανδροιτ κάποια εφαρμογή του στυλ NetGuard και βάλει τις δικές του DNS μέσω αυτού;

----------


## BlueChris

> Εαν στήσει στο ανδροιτ κάποια εφαρμογή του στυλ NetGuard και βάλει τις δικές του DNS μέσω αυτού;


Μα δεν κοστίζει πολλά ένα raspberry να του βάλεις pihole επάνω... το πρόβλημα είναι το πως θα κάνεις τα redirect σε hardcoded συσκευες που έχουν καρφωμένο το DNS μέσα τους. Ξέχασα, ακόμα και το FireTV της amazon που έχω, ενώ του δήλωνα στο network μενού του τους DNS που ήθελα, αυτό έκανε τα μισά request όπου ήθελε. Με το redirect στο firewall μόνο το συμμάζεψα.

Όσοι έχουν software firewall μπορούν να το δοκιμάσουν το κόλπο.

----------


## ChriZ

Hardware firewall υποθέτω εννοείς..  :Smile:

----------


## BlueChris

> Hardware firewall υποθέτω εννοείς..


Εγώ το Untangle σε VM το τρέχω και σπίτι και στη δουλειά.. αντίστοιχα και στο PFsense που είχα δοκιμάσει γινόταν. Μπορώ να δοκιμάσω και στο DDWrt και AsusWrt να δω αν θα λειτουργήσει σωστά.
H Γενική θεωρία είναι, κάνεις ένα port forward rule στο router που στέλνεις ότι request του έρθει στην πόρτα 53 προς εσωτερικό DNS Server, στη περίπτωση τη δικιά μου στο pihole αλλά εξαιρείς τον εσωτερικό DNS Server από το rule.

Δες το Screenshot του Untangle με το rule για να καταλάβεις.
10.0.0.15 Pihole IP
10.0.0.25 Untangle IP.

Ότι request έρθει στην 53 από το εσωτερικό δίκτυο, προωθείται στο Pihole, το pihole μετά έχει DNS το 1.1.1.1 και κάνει το request πίσω στο Untangle για να κάνει resolve στο internet αλλά το Untangle πλέον το αφήνει να περάσει οπότε το Pihole απαντάει στον χρήστη που το ζήτησε. 

Αν δεν είχα κάνει exclude το pihole, τότε το dns query θα έκανε κύκλους μεταξύ untangle και pihole αιώνια.

----------


## ChriZ

Ναι βρε καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς.. Κάτι αντίστοιχο έχω με το Sophos..
Απλά το σχόλιο το έκανα γιατί - τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με αυτά που ξέρω εγώ - σαν software firewall εννούμε π.χ πρόγραμμα στα windows ενώ σαν hardware firewall εννοούμε ότι έχει να κάνει με hardware/appliance, bare metal ή virtualized

----------


## Tamis

> Εγώ το Untangle σε VM το τρέχω και σπίτι και στη δουλειά.. αντίστοιχα και στο PFsense που είχα δοκιμάσει γινόταν. Μπορώ να δοκιμάσω και στο DDWrt και AsusWrt να δω αν θα λειτουργήσει σωστά.
> H Γενική θεωρία είναι, κάνεις ένα port forward rule στο router που στέλνεις ότι request του έρθει στην πόρτα 53 προς εσωτερικό DNS Server, στη περίπτωση τη δικιά μου στο pihole αλλά εξαιρείς τον εσωτερικό DNS Server από το rule.
> 
> Δες το Screenshot του Untangle με το rule για να καταλάβεις.
> 10.0.0.15 Pihole IP
> 10.0.0.25 Untangle IP.
> 
> Ότι request έρθει στην 53 από το εσωτερικό δίκτυο, προωθείται στο Pihole, το pihole μετά έχει DNS το 1.1.1.1 και κάνει το request πίσω στο Untangle για να κάνει resolve στο internet αλλά το Untangle πλέον το αφήνει να περάσει οπότε το Pihole απαντάει στον χρήστη που το ζήτησε. 
> 
> Αν δεν είχα κάνει exclude το pihole, τότε το dns query θα έκανε κύκλους μεταξύ untangle και pihole αιώνια.



Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω λίγο όλο το setup σου στο δίκτυο σου.
Από αυτά που λες μάλλον έχεις το κανονικό router που σου δίνει ο ISP (ή όχι και έχεις το δικό σου και εκεί; ) και μέσο DMZ στέλνεις όλο το traffic μετά στο δικό σου router (UntangleVM) και ελέγχεις τα πάντα από εκεί.
Και σε αυτό έχεις βάλει rule και κάνεις redirect όλα τα DNS requests στο Pihole.
Σωστά το πιάνω;

----------


## BlueChris

> Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω λίγο όλο το setup σου στο δίκτυο σου.
> Από αυτά που λες μάλλον έχεις το κανονικό router που σου δίνει ο ISP (ή όχι και έχεις το δικό σου και εκεί; ) και μέσο DMZ στέλνεις όλο το traffic μετά στο δικό σου router (UntangleVM) και ελέγχεις τα πάντα από εκεί.
> Και σε αυτό έχεις βάλει rule και κάνεις redirect όλα τα DNS requests στο Pihole.
> Σωστά το πιάνω;


Είτε bridge mode είτε double nat, το 2ο router εν προκειμένω το untangle ελέγχει το ίντερνετ οπότε το redirect γίνεται εκεί.

----------


## Tamis

> Είτε bridge mode είτε double nat, το 2ο router εν προκειμένω το untangle ελέγχει το ίντερνετ οπότε το redirect γίνεται εκεί.


Κατάλαβα.
Το Huawei HA35 με το booster όμως δεν μπαίνει σε bridged mode και από εκεί ξεκινάνε και τα προβλήματα.
Οπότε μετά μπορείς να παίξεις με double NAT με δύο router.

Λοιπόν με έψησες και εμένα. Έχω στο σπίτι τώρα ένα παλιό TP-link TD-W8970 v1. Θα το flasharw με openwrt και θα αρχίζω να παίζω με αυτό.
Θα φτιάξω μετά στα iptables ένα forward rule να στέλνει DNS requests πίσω στον δικό μου DNS server και γενικά θα το σκαλίσω αρκετά.

Thanks για τα μέχρι τώρα σχόλια!

----------


## BlueChris

Off Topic



Εδώ θα βρεις κάποιες πληροφορίες για το πως το κάνουν στο Openwrt
https://forum.openwrt.org/t/redirect...al-ip/18783/11

από το ποστ του Nowaker τον Sep '20 και κάτω

Με custom port forward δηλαδή όπως το κάνω και εγώ.
WIndows DNS έχεις σηκώσει?

----------


## Tamis

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> WIndows DNS έχεις σηκώσει?


Έχω ένα μικρό pc με Ubuntu πάνω του και τα έχω ρίξει όλα πάνω σε αυτό.
Bind9 είναι ο DNS μου και έχω γράψει 2 zone files για τα local sites.

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και για το λινκ

----------


## Mesazon

Να αναφέρω και εγώ ότι τα booster πλέον, αν δεν είναι μαζί με επείγια γραμμή, κάθε μισή ή μια ώρα (πιο σπάνια) κάνουν disconnect στο Mobile, το οποίο ανεβαίνει μετά από 3-4 λεπτά.
Όπως όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε το κάνανε για να περιορίσουν την χρήση τους σε άλλα σημεία μακρυά από το σημείο της γραμμής.
Όσον αφορά τις ταχύτητες, επιτηδες τα έχουν κάνει να σέρνονται είτε σε αυτό ευθύνεται ο bonding server. Στην ίδια κεραία κινητής με άλλο πρόγραμμα κινητής πιάνω για πλάκα 50-60mbps με το booster δύσκολα πάνω από 20-30Mbps.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Να αναφέρω και εγώ ότι τα booster πλέον, αν δεν είναι μαζί με επείγια γραμμή, κάθε μισή ή μια ώρα (πιο σπάνια) κάνουν disconnect στο Mobile, το οποίο ανεβαίνει μετά από 3-4 λεπτά.
> Όπως όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε το κάνανε για να περιορίσουν την χρήση τους σε άλλα σημεία μακρυά από το σημείο της γραμμής.
> Όσον αφορά τις ταχύτητες, επιτηδες τα έχουν κάνει να σέρνονται είτε σε αυτό ευθύνεται ο bonding server. Στην ίδια κεραία κινητής με άλλο πρόγραμμα κινητής πιάνω για πλάκα 50-60mbps με το booster δύσκολα πάνω από 20-30Mbps.


εγω δεν εχω δει προβληματα , παντα εχω ταχυτητατη φορτωση σελιδων!! και ανεβαινουν πολυ γρηγορα μεγαλα αρχεια στο email οταν θελω να τα στειλω . 
Παντως αμα εχει πιο καποιο προβλημα ενα σπιτι με το σταθερο ιντερνετ θα πρεπει να μην πεφτει το δικτυο 4g για οσο υπαρχει βλαβη ! , εγω δεν κοσμοτε κινητη παρα μονο στο booster και ο σκοπος που το εβαλα ειναι αμα κοπει το dsl να εχω παντα ιντερνετ , οποτε με το δικτυο κινητης αλλα και αυτο το χαλασαν απο οτι βλεπω . Βεβαια απο τοτε που πεταξα τα φιλτρα και το splitter και εβαλα και ενωτηρια με μονωση στις ενωσεις  και εβαλα το καλωδιο κατευθειαν στην dsl και τα τηλεφωνα μονα τους στο phone 1 , ποτε δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις!! οποτε κανενα θεμα προς το παρον.

----------


## seatakias

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! 
Εχει κανείς δοκιμάσει να βάλει την κάρτα του booster σε άλλο modem η κινητο και να του παίζει? 
Δοκίμασα να την βάλω στο tablet και σε κινητό , ενώ το σήμα ήταν full δεν μου άνοιγε το 4G. 
Apn είχα βάλει σκέτο internet, παίζει να θέλει κάτι άλλο?

----------


## GregoirX23

Hybrid δεν είναι το apn; 
Για περίμενε να το επιβεβαιώσουν και τα παιδιά. Αλλά νομίζω ότι η σιμ παίζει μόνο στο ΗΑ..

----------


## seatakias

> Hybrid δεν είναι το apn; 
> Για περίμενε να το επιβεβαιώσουν και τα παιδιά. Αλλά νομίζω ότι η σιμ παίζει μόνο στο ΗΑ..


HYBRID νομίζω είναι μόνο στο HA.

----------


## manospcistas

Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος, εκεί που βλέπει την IP της κινητής, τι DNS του δίνει;

Σε ένα που είδα πρόσφατα έλεγε 202.205.212.205, που είναι ένας από τους DNS του ΟΤΕ αλλά...ΛΑΘΟΣ!

----------


## dimyok

Αυτος ειναι ο κινεζικος bonding server ... στη κινα !  :Twisted Evil: 
IP Address	202.205.0.0 - 202.205.255.255

ISP: China Education and Research Network Center
Latitude: N 39.9289       Longitude: E 116.3883

----------


## GregoirX23

Ο bonding server είναι στη Κίνα; Σοβαρά τώρα; 
Και τι δουλειά έχει να εμφανίζεται σαν dns;

----------


## BlueChris

> Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος, εκεί που βλέπει την IP της κινητής, τι DNS του δίνει;
> 
> Σε ένα που είδα πρόσφατα έλεγε 202.205.212.205, που είναι ένας από τους DNS του ΟΤΕ αλλά...ΛΑΘΟΣ!


Είσαι σίγουρος για αυτό που λες?

----------


## manospcistas

> Είσαι σίγουρος για αυτό που λες?



Αυτό είδα, οπότε ρωτάω αν το βλέπει και κάποιος άλλος

Επίσης DNS, καμία σχέση με bonding

----------


## jkoukos

> Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος, εκεί που βλέπει την IP της κινητής, τι DNS του δίνει;
> 
> Σε ένα που είδα πρόσφατα έλεγε 202.205.212.205, που είναι ένας από τους DNS του ΟΤΕ αλλά...ΛΑΘΟΣ!


212.205.212.205 είναι το σωστό.

----------


## puntomania



----------


## manospcistas

Κλαίω  :ROFL: 

Και ενδεχομένως, επειδή είναι primary, να τρως timeout μέχρι να αποφασίσει να παίξει με τον επόμενο, secondary server που είναι ο σωστός.
Αν και ίσως το hsb τραβάει dns με άλλο τρόπο και όχι απαραίτητα από ο,τι ορίζει η κινητή

----------


## puntomania

κάποιος μαλλον έκανε πατάτα... και αντι για 212 έβαλε 202...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Κλαίω 
> 
> Και ενδεχομένως, επειδή είναι primary, να τρως timeout μέχρι να αποφασίσει να παίξει με τον επόμενο, secondary server που είναι ο σωστός.
> Αν και ίσως το hsb τραβάει dns με άλλο τρόπο και όχι απαραίτητα από ο,τι ορίζει η κινητή


Πρέπει να έχει και dns ρύθμιση στον dhcp του.. Δεν θυμάμαι τώρα καθώς δεν το έχω πλέον αλλά τσεκαρετε το..

- - - Updated - - -




> κάποιος μαλλον έκανε πατάτα... και αντι για 212 έβαλε 202...


Ο dns αυτός απαντάει σε ping; 
Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο το δίκτυο, αλλά σε εμένα δεν απαντάει κανένας από τους 2 επάνω στην εικόνα.. Αν και μπορεί να είναι έτσι ρυθμισμένοι..

----------


## striker10

καλημερα
μετα απο ατελειωτα χρονια ζορικα, εφτασε το vdsl στην γειτονεια μας.
εχω το μπουστερ με συμβολαιο αλλο 1μιση χρονο, θα το κρατησω.

ερωτηση, πρεπει να κανω καποια αλλαγη στις ρυθμισεις του για να παιξει πιο ομαλα το vdsl?

----------


## Samael_667

> καλημερα
> μετα απο ατελειωτα χρονια ζορικα, εφτασε το vdsl στην γειτονεια μας.
> εχω το μπουστερ με συμβολαιο αλλο 1μιση χρονο, θα το κρατησω.
> 
> ερωτηση, πρεπει να κανω καποια αλλαγη στις ρυθμισεις του για να παιξει πιο ομαλα το vdsl?


Νομίζω ότι έχει έτοιμο προφίλ Internet_VDSL, οπότε μόλις συγχρονίσει σε VDSL θα δουλέψει το bonding με αυτό το προφίλ.

----------


## striker10

> Νομίζω ότι έχει έτοιμο προφίλ Internet_VDSL, οπότε μόλις συγχρονίσει σε VDSL θα δουλέψει το bonding με αυτό το προφίλ.


ευχαριστω
με εχει πιασει η κουταμαρα κ δεν κρατιεμαι.
ξερεις τι ειναι εδω κ 10 χρονια να ζεις με down 2,0 - 3,0 mbps ?  :ROFL:

----------


## puntomania

> ευχαριστω
> με εχει πιασει η κουταμαρα κ δεν κρατιεμαι.
> ξερεις τι ειναι εδω κ 10 χρονια να ζεις με down 2,0 - 3,0 mbps ?


αν δίνουν 100άρες... κάνε αίτηση και θα στο καταργήσουν το booster

----------


## striker10

> αν δίνουν 100άρες... κάνε αίτηση και θα στο καταργήσουν το booster


δινουνε, απλα στο μυαλο μου για καποιο λογο, νιωθω ασφαλης με το μπουστερ....πχ κοπηκε το νετ - το μπουστερ λειτουργει οτι και να γινει σαν μπακ απ και για νετ κ προφανως για τηλεφωνο

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> δινουνε, απλα στο μυαλο μου για καποιο λογο, νιωθω ασφαλης με το μπουστερ....πχ κοπηκε το νετ - το μπουστερ λειτουργει οτι και να γινει σαν μπακ απ και για νετ κ προφανως για τηλεφωνο


το τηλεφωνο δεν λειτυοργει πρεπει να κανεις ρυθμιση για να δουλεψει απο το δικτυο κινητης οταν δεν λειτουργει το σταθερο ιντερνετ τις κοσμοτε.

----------


## striker10

> το τηλεφωνο δεν λειτυοργει πρεπει να κανεις ρυθμιση για να δουλεψει απο το δικτυο κινητης οταν δεν λειτουργει το σταθερο ιντερνετ τις κοσμοτε.


ωπα, και νομιζα ημουν οκ....
για δωσε παραπανω οδηγιες αν το εχεις ευκολο σε παρακαλω

----------


## GregoirX23

Πρέπει όταν πέσει η σταθερή να επιλέξεις το voice στο προφίλ mobile umts.. 
Αλλά να μην το αφήσεις όταν επανέλθει η σταθερή γιατί το σύστημα θα μπερδεύεται και θα έχεις θέματα.. 
Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ακόμα η ομιλία μέσω της κινητής σωστά μετά τις αλλαγές που έκαναν.. 
Θα σου πουν τα παιδιά που το έχουν και μπορούν να το δοκιμάσουν..

----------


## striker10

> Πρέπει όταν πέσει η σταθερή να επιλέξεις το voice στο προφίλ mobile umts.. 
> Αλλά να μην το αφήσεις όταν επανέλθει η σταθερή γιατί το σύστημα θα μπερδεύεται και θα έχεις θέματα.. 
> Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ακόμα η ομιλία μέσω της κινητής σωστά μετά τις αλλαγές που έκαναν.. 
> Θα σου πουν τα παιδιά που το έχουν και μπορούν να το δοκιμάσουν..


Nομιζα αν ειναι τικαρισμενο κ στο mobile επιλεγει απο μονο του ποιο να χρησιμοποιει, mobile or dsl.
μπηκα να δω, οντως το Mobile δεν εχει τικαρισμενο το voice

----------


## GregoirX23

Πιθανολογω ότι αν ταυτόχρονα το έχεις και στα 2 θα έχεις θέματα.. 
Δεν ξέρω σίγουρα όμως...
Γενικά αν θυμάμαι καλά, στις πίσω σελίδες είχε αναφερθεί ότι μεν έπαιζε η ομιλία μέσω της κινητής αλλά ήταν προβληματική..

----------


## alexiskara

Επειδή ετυχε να εχω βλαβη στην σταθερή μου πριν 2 ήμερες είχα κανονικά τηλέφωνο μέσω του Booster.και βέβαια ιντερνετ ...
ολοι στην πολυκατοικία δεν είχανε τίποτα και εγώ δεν το κατάλαβα καν οτι εχει προβλημα ολη η γειτονιά.

----------


## fotis64

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ήδη συζητηθεί: Αν κάποιος αγοράσει την υβριδική συσκευή πχ μεταχειρισμένη ή από κάποιο κατάστημα εκτός cosmote, υπάρχει δυνατότητα να τοποθετήσει sim (αλλά οπωσδήποτε της cosmote διότι η χρήση θα γίνεται σε περιοχή που μόνο η cosmote έχει καλό 4G σήμα) και να εξασφαλίσει σύνδεση internet σε καλή τιμή; Πρόκειται για τηλεργασία με χρήση δεδομένων όχι πάνω από 20 GB /μήνα.
Η σταθερή γραμμή δεν εξυπηρετεί διότι μιλάμε για φιλοξενία σε σπίτι φίλου και επίσης είναι άγνωστο για πόσο διάστημα θα υπάρχει η εργασία αυτή ή θα ακολουθήσε αναζήτηση εργασίας στο εξωτερικό...

----------


## Iris07

Πάντως, νομίζω ότι σου ταιριάζει και αυτή η λύση με Cosmote..

https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr..._internet.html

----------


## fotis64

> Πάντως, νομίζω ότι σου ταιριάζει και αυτή η λύση με Cosmote..
> 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr..._internet.html


Το ξέρω και μάλιστα τυχαίνει να έχω διαθέσιμο το μηχανάκι από το αντίστοιχο πακέτο της vodafone. Είναι το ίδιο αλλά δεν ξέρω αν παίζει κάτι με κλειδώματα, νομίζω όχι.
(Απλώς θα προτιμούσα την υβριδική συσκευή ώστε να μην είναι μόνιμα με μπαταρία και συνεχή φορτίσματ-ξεφορτίσματα οπότε και πιθανόν να τα παίξει πολύ γρήγορα η μπαταρία.)
Αν πάω στη λύση της cosmote που γράφεις θα μου στείλουν κάρτα sim χωρίς τη συσκευή;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πάντως, νομίζω ότι σου ταιριάζει και αυτή η λύση με Cosmote..
> 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr..._internet.html


Τιμές ολίγον φαρμακείο; Το onthespot από βοντα συμφέρει πιο πολύ.. 
Θα έλεγα και για wind που δίνει στα πακέτα της στο simple fi 2 μήνες διάρκεια αλλά και πάλι σαν το onthespot δεν.. 
Σαν οικονομία δλδ..

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ήδη συζητηθεί: Αν κάποιος αγοράσει την υβριδική συσκευή πχ μεταχειρισμένη ή από κάποιο κατάστημα εκτός cosmote, υπάρχει δυνατότητα να τοποθετήσει sim (αλλά οπωσδήποτε της cosmote διότι η χρήση θα γίνεται σε περιοχή που μόνο η cosmote έχει καλό 4G σήμα) και να εξασφαλίσει σύνδεση internet σε καλή τιμή; Πρόκειται για τηλεργασία με χρήση δεδομένων όχι πάνω από 20 GB /μήνα.
> Η σταθερή γραμμή δεν εξυπηρετεί διότι μιλάμε για φιλοξενία σε σπίτι φίλου και επίσης είναι άγνωστο για πόσο διάστημα θα υπάρχει η εργασία αυτή ή θα ακολουθήσε αναζήτηση εργασίας στο εξωτερικό...


Αν το βρεις μεταχειρισμένο κάπου γιατί να μην παίξει σαν 4g router; 
Έχει γραφτεί ότι παίζει με άλλες κάρτες νομίζω.. 
Βέβαια για bonding η με σιμ που αφορά υπηρεσία booster μην ελπίζεις.. Αυτό το τελευταίο απλά το αναφέρω συμβολικά..

- - - Updated - - -




> Το ξέρω και μάλιστα τυχαίνει να έχω διαθέσιμο το μηχανάκι από το αντίστοιχο πακέτο της vodafone. Είναι το ίδιο αλλά δεν ξέρω αν παίζει κάτι με κλειδώματα, νομίζω όχι.
> (Απλώς θα προτιμούσα την υβριδική συσκευή ώστε να μην είναι μόνιμα με μπαταρία και συνεχή φορτίσματ-ξεφορτίσματα οπότε και πιθανόν να τα παίξει πολύ γρήγορα η μπαταρία.)
> Αν πάω στη λύση της cosmote που γράφεις θα μου στείλουν κάρτα sim χωρίς τη συσκευή;


Εξαρτάται τι πακέτο θα διαλέξεις από αυτό.. 
Σκέτη σιμ η και με το ρούτερ..

- - - Updated - - -

Το onthego της κοτε ίσως άξιζε επειδή υποστηρίζει το easytransfer.. Αλλά και πάλι τζάμπα θα φας το υπόλοιπο σου νομίζω με τις τιμές αυτές και όσο υπάρχει το onthespot από βοντα.. Απλά δεν σου πάει η καρδιά..

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης να προσθέσουμε ένα πράγμα... 
Αν θες σοβαρό δίκτυο πας κοτε.. 
Αν θες οικονομία αυτή τη στιγμή μόνο η βοντα συμφέρει.. 
Δεν μπορούμε να τα έχουμε όλα δυστυχώς...

----------


## fotis64

Δυστυχώς το δίκτυο 4G της vodafone σέρνεται στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο...
Οπότε μονόδρομος η κοσμοτε

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δυστυχώς το δίκτυο 4G της vodafone σέρνεται στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο...
> Οπότε μονόδρομος η κοσμοτε


Αν είναι έτσι τότε προχωράς με το πικρό;  ποτηριον τούτο που λένε..

----------


## nikgr

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ήδη συζητηθεί: Αν κάποιος αγοράσει την υβριδική συσκευή πχ μεταχειρισμένη ή από κάποιο κατάστημα εκτός cosmote, υπάρχει δυνατότητα να τοποθετήσει sim (αλλά οπωσδήποτε της cosmote διότι η χρήση θα γίνεται σε περιοχή που μόνο η cosmote έχει καλό 4G σήμα) και να εξασφαλίσει σύνδεση internet σε καλή τιμή; Πρόκειται για τηλεργασία με χρήση δεδομένων όχι πάνω από 20 GB /μήνα.
> Η σταθερή γραμμή δεν εξυπηρετεί διότι μιλάμε για φιλοξενία σε σπίτι φίλου και επίσης είναι άγνωστο για πόσο διάστημα θα υπάρχει η εργασία αυτή ή θα ακολουθήσε αναζήτηση εργασίας στο εξωτερικό...


Nαι αυτο έχω κάνει κι εγώ. Επειδή αναβαθμισα σε FTTH που δεν υποστηρίζει το booster, κράτησα το booster για να το χρησιμοποιώ στο εξοχικό με δική μου κάρτα. Το κόστος ήταν ασήμαντο, γυρω στο 50αρι με χρέωσαν. Αξιζει να το έχει κάποιος και ως εφεδρικο για 4G συνδεση σε περίπτωση βλάβης της FTTH.

Aπο κει και πέρα είτε με μια κάρτα sim της cosmote mobile internet των 20euro για ενα ολόκληρο χρόνο 
https://www.germanos.gr/product/smar...xoCmY0QAvD_BwE

ειτε με vodafone giga wifi on the spot που συμφέρει περισσότερο αν κανεις μεγαλύτερη χρήση κάνεις μια χαρά τη δουλειά σου. (με 10euro το μηνα έχεις 40gbyte ή με 5euro 10GByte)
https://www.vodafone.gr/vodafone-ell...-giga-network/
Παρ' ολο που θα σου πουνε απο τον Γερμανο οτι δε δουλεύει, δουλεύει μια χαρά.
H cosmote πουλάει τα 10gbyte με 10euro/μήνα

----------


## GregoirX23

> Nαι αυτο έχω κάνει κι εγώ. Επειδή αναβαθμισα σε FTTH που δεν υποστηρίζει το booster, κράτησα το booster για να το χρησιμοποιώ στο εξοχικό με δική μου κάρτα. Το κόστος ήταν ασήμαντο, γυρω στο 50αρι με χρέωσαν. Αξιζει να το έχει κάποιος και ως εφεδρικο για 4G συνδεση σε περίπτωση βλάβης της FTTH.
> 
> Aπο κει και πέρα είτε με μια κάρτα sim της cosmote mobile internet των 20euro για ενα ολόκληρο χρόνο 
> https://www.germanos.gr/product/smar...xoCmY0QAvD_BwE
> 
> ειτε με vodafone giga wifi on the spot που συμφέρει περισσότερο αν κανεις μεγαλύτερη χρήση κάνεις μια χαρά τη δουλειά σου. (με 10euro το μηνα έχεις 40gbyte ή με 5euro 10GByte)
> https://www.vodafone.gr/vodafone-ell...-giga-network/
> Παρ' ολο που θα σου πουνε απο τον Γερμανο οτι δε δουλεύει, δουλεύει μια χαρά.
> H cosmote πουλάει τα 10gbyte με 10euro/μήνα


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...ronK1dVtH7D071
Κανονικά είναι η περίπτωση 7.. 
Αλλά τι να πω.. 
Χώρια που η τηλεφωνία παίζει μόνο σε ΟΤΕ..
Από την άλλη άλλα παρόμοια ρούτερ δεν έχουν καν έξοδο φωνής, οπότε.. 
Τα υπόλοιπα μάλλον όπως τα λες..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ήδη συζητηθεί: Αν κάποιος αγοράσει την υβριδική συσκευή πχ μεταχειρισμένη ή από κάποιο κατάστημα εκτός cosmote, υπάρχει δυνατότητα να τοποθετήσει sim (αλλά οπωσδήποτε της cosmote διότι η χρήση θα γίνεται σε περιοχή που μόνο η cosmote έχει καλό 4G σήμα) και να εξασφαλίσει σύνδεση internet σε καλή τιμή; Πρόκειται για τηλεργασία με χρήση δεδομένων όχι πάνω από 20 GB /μήνα.
> Η σταθερή γραμμή δεν εξυπηρετεί διότι μιλάμε για φιλοξενία σε σπίτι φίλου και επίσης είναι άγνωστο για πόσο διάστημα θα υπάρχει η εργασία αυτή ή θα ακολουθήσε αναζήτηση εργασίας στο εξωτερικό...


καλησπερα το ρουτερ της κοσμοτε το hydrid το huawei επειδη το εχω μπορεις κανονικα να το δουλεψεις και με καρτα σημ αλλου δικτυου  το εχω δοκιμασει αλλα οχι με καλωδιο dsl επανω σκετο ρουτερ χωρις σταθερο ιντερνετ , αν βαλεις το dsl θα χρησιμοποιειται μονο το dsl και οταν κοπει το ιντερνετ τοτε μονο θα δουλευει η καρτα σημ και το δικτυο κινητης ( κατι σαν backup λυση δηλαδη! ). Που ακομα και ετσι ειναι φοβερο οτι δεν θα μεινεις χωρις ιντερνετ σε διακοπη του σταθερου ιντερνετ. Αμα βαλεις καρτα σημ αλλου παροχου ακομα και της ιδιας της κοσμοτε θα πρεπει να αλλαξεις το apn και να κλεισεις το boonding και να βαλεις και το σωστο  username και password. Αν ομως θελεις να το επαναφερεις στις αρχικες του ρυθμισεις για να δουλεψει με καρτα σημ κοσμοτε booster θα πρεπει να κανεις reset διοτι στο πεδιο password επειδη δεν φαινεται ο κωδικος δεν θα μπορεσεις να ξερεις τον κωδικο. 
Επισης η vodafone εχει βγαλει στο vodafone cu απεριοστο ιντερνετ δες εδω https://www.vodafonecu.gr/paketa/inner/Surf-Email/ 
αλλα και στο bing bang game το ιδιο!! δες εδω https://www.vodafonecu.gr/upiresies-cu/big-bang/  ισχυει για ενεργοποιησεις εως 5/12.

----------


## ChriZ

Επειδή πρόσφατα δοκίμασα ένα TP-Link MR600 ενός φίλου θα έλεγα να κοιτάξεις και κατα κει.
Το ΜR600 δεν είναι επιπέδου mikrotik ή λοιπών πιο καλών/ακριβών λύσεων, αλλά εμένα με δοκιμές που έκανα - στο χώρο μου τουλάχιστον - όταν η ταχύτητα του σάπιου του HA35 είναι 10, του MR600 πλησιάζει την ταχύτητα του κινητού (κινητό 33, mr600 27-28.
Βέβαια είναι πιο ακριβό από κάποιο μεταχειρισμένο HA35

----------


## striker10

Καλησπερα
Σημερα επιτελους με γυρισαν σε 50αρα vdsl.
Βαζω μια φωτο με τα στατιστικα παρακατω.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι στο speedtest, εχω 17 down, δηλαδη αφενος δεν εχω το 50 της 5αρας γραμμης, αφετερου δεν μπαινει το μπουστερ στο speedtest οπως φενεται, ενω παλιοτερα με ταχυτητα 2-3, εμπενε το μπουστερ και ειχα συνολικη ταχυτητα απο 20 εως 40-50...αναλογα.
Καμια ιδεα?

----------


## puntomania

> Καλησπερα
> Σημερα επιτελους με γυρισαν σε 50αρα vdsl.
> Βαζω μια φωτο με τα στατιστικα παρακατω.
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι στο speedtest, εχω 17 down, δηλαδη αφενος δεν εχω το 50 της 5αρας γραμμης, αφετερου δεν μπαινει το μπουστερ στο speedtest οπως φενεται, ενω παλιοτερα με ταχυτητα 2-3, εμπενε το μπουστερ και ειχα συνολικη ταχυτητα απο 20 εως 40-50...αναλογα.
> Καμια ιδεα?


δοκίμασε να κάνεις download ενα μεγάλο αρχειο...και δες πόσο θα πιάσει .

----------


## striker10

> δοκίμασε να κάνεις download ενα μεγάλο αρχειο...και δες πόσο θα πιάσει .


 μεγαλο αρχειο του οτε, κατεβαζει με 5-8 Μb/s. 
Αυτο αραγε να ειναι το αθροιστικο (μαζι με το μπουστερ)? . Την ιδια στιγμη μεσα στο μπουστερ βλεπω στο down traffic μια κινηση στο 2 Mb/s.

----------


## griniaris

> μεγαλο αρχειο του οτε, κατεβαζει με *5-8 Μb/s.* 
> Αυτο αραγε να ειναι το αθροιστικο (μαζι με το μπουστερ)? . Την ιδια στιγμη μεσα στο μπουστερ βλεπω στο down traffic μια κινηση στο 2 Mb/s.


Μηπως εννοεις *MB/s* ?  Το οποιο αντιστοιχει σε περιπου 40-64 Mb/s = 40-64 Mbps  ? 

Αν ναι τοτε μια χαρα ειναι οι ταχυτητες σου .

----------


## striker10

> Μηπως εννοεις *MB/s* ?  Το οποιο αντιστοιχει σε περιπου 40-64 Mb/s = 40-64 Mbps  ? 
> 
> Αν ναι τοτε μια χαρα ειναι οι ταχυτητες σου .


ναι αυτο εννοω και ευχαριστω. απλα δεν καταλαβαινω αν αυτο το 5-8Μb/s  ειναι μονο το vdsl η ειναι συνδιασμος με το μπουστερ/4g

----------


## puntomania

> ναι αυτο εννοω και ευχαριστω. απλα δεν καταλαβαινω αν αυτο το 5-8Μb/s  ειναι μονο το vdsl η ειναι συνδιασμος με το μπουστερ/4g


κλείσε το vdsl και δες πόση ταχύτητα σου δίνει σκέτο το 4g... μετά κάνε την ίδια δοκιμή μονο με την vdsl... πάντα με το ιδιο αρχείο και ο η/υ συνδεμένος με καλώδιο στο ρουτερ.

----------


## HMMYtasion

Τις τελευταίες δύο μέρες δεν παρατήρησα καμία διακοπή. Χρησιμοποιώ το booster χωρίς τη DSL. 
Είναι κανείς άλλος που μπορεί να το επιβεβαιώσει;

----------


## Ilias_

> Τις τελευταίες δύο μέρες δεν παρατήρησα καμία διακοπή. Χρησιμοποιώ το booster χωρίς τη DSL. 
> Είναι κανείς άλλος που μπορεί να το επιβεβαιώσει;


Κάποιος άλλος ανέφερε το ίδιο σ ένα άλλο forum.

----------


## striker10

Ισως περασε μια "τρομοκρατια" τους προηγουμενους μηνες, κοψανε αρκετοι να το εχουν στα εξωχικα κτλ......και ισως αποσυμφορηθηκε η κατασταση.
εγω προσωπικα , το συνδεσα με την dsl (δεδομενου οτι με κανανε vdsl) και δουλευει κανονικα και δε το ξαναξεσυνδεσα....

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Κάποιος άλλος ανέφερε το ίδιο σ ένα άλλο forum.


τι εγινε το ξανα επαναφεραν; να δουλευει σκετο; ή μηπως υπηρχε καποια βλαβη στην περιοχη σου ;.

----------


## puntomania

το πιο πιθανό κάποιος να έκανε μ@λακία... στο σύστημα...και να το έφτιαξαν...  :Wink:

----------


## newbye

Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα, έχουν περάσει δύο εβδομάδες που τελείωσαν τα 100GB και αυτό έχει τρελαθεί, φτάνει σχεδόν το 50ρι! Έχει κανείς άλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα;   :Whistle:

----------


## Ilias_

> Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα, έχουν περάσει δύο εβδομάδες που τελείωσαν τα 100GB και αυτό έχει τρελαθεί, φτάνει σχεδόν το 50ρι! Έχει κανείς άλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα;


Ακριβώς το ίδιο κ εγώ.Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει μείωση στην ταχύτητα ενώ μου έχουν τελειώσει τα gb εδώ κ 15+ μέρες.

----------


## manospcistas

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι τώρα που το συζητάμε, όλο και κάποιος θα μας διαβάζει και θα επιδιορθωθεί σύντομα  :ROFL:

----------


## GregoirX23

Η μπορεί να τους έπιασε το φιλότιμο να δώσουν ελεύθερη ταχύτητα..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Μπορεί να συνειδητοποιήσαν ότι είναι ψηλά οι τιμές και είπαν να κάνουν κάποια καλή πράξη..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Μάλλον ελπίζω σε πολλά ε;  :Sorry:

----------


## dimyok

Σκαστε ορε αυτα δε τα συζηταμε σε δημοσιο φορουμ . Συνήθως τα λάθη γίνονται προς τα κατω ο συγχρονισμος και μετα - Τόοοοσο πιάνει κυριε  :Razz: 
Σας παιζει και η τηλεφωνια στο 4G ;

----------


## TsonTson

hello again,

Θέλω για μερικές μέρες να βάλω μία κάρτα sim vodafone και να έχω το HUAWEI σαν 4g router.
μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνω για να παίξει η κάρτα, και τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να αλλάξω μετά για να ξαναβάλω τη δική του sim;

----------


## GregoirX23

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρέπει να αλλάξεις το apn σε internet για τη βοντα και ξανά σε hybrid για να παίξει η δική του.. 
Δεν ξέρω αν μου διαφεύγει κάτι άλλο.. 
Ας πουν τα παιδιά που το έχουν..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> hello again,
> 
> Θέλω για μερικές μέρες να βάλω μία κάρτα sim vodafone και να έχω το HUAWEI σαν 4g router.
> μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνω για να παίξει η κάρτα, και τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να αλλάξω μετά για να ξαναβάλω τη δική του sim;


ευκολο , βαζεις την καρτα σημ της vodafone και μπαινεις στο http://192.168.1.1/  κανεις εισοδο με τα στοιχεια του ρουτερ και μετα πας στην καρτελα internet και μετα internet settings βρισκεις το mobile και μετα πατας edit μετα βρισκεις το Internet account και γραφεις user και απο κατω στο Internet password: σβηνεις οτι εχει και γραφεις pass. Μετα στο APN: σβηνεις το hybrid και γραφεις internet.vodafone.gr και πατας save . μετα θα κανει συνδεση. Επισης θα αφαιρεσεις το boonding , θα πας internet και μετα θα πας στο  boonding information και στο Enable: το ξετικαρεις. Θα δεις μετα να βγαζει σημα το ρουτερ και πρεπει να αφαιρεσεις το καλωδιο του dsl αλλιως θα εχεις ιντερνετ μεσω adsl και μονο οταν κοπει το adsl θα δουλεψει το δικτυο κινητης της vodafone.

Γία επαναφερεις τις ρυθμισεις για το cosmote home booster θα κανεις reset στο ρουτερ διοτι στο  Internet password επειδη φαινονται μαυρες τελειες δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να γραψεις . Θα χρειαστει να ξανα αλλαξεις το ονομα του wifi αμα το εχεις αλλαξει.

----------


## dimyok

otenet@otenet.gr η οτι αλλo pass θες αρκει να εχει τη μορφη otedemo@otenet.gr . Αν τα κανεις λαθος με reset πανω στη γραμμη πρεπει να τραβαει στοιχεια και ρυθμισεις τηλεφωνιας . Κρατας ενα backup τις ρυθμισεις πριν αρχισεις να παιζεις

----------


## TsonTson

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις! Δουλεύει μια χαρά

----------


## Iris07

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΒΓΑΛΑΝ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ BOOSTER 
> https://help.cosmote.gr/system/templ...R_Internet.pdf
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> kai exei wifi 6 kai 5gh


Ακόμη δεν το έχουν βάλει στην σελίδα τους..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ακόμη δεν το έχουν βάλει στην σελίδα τους..


Το ότι συνεχίζουν να επενδύουν σε αυτή τη τεχνολογία είναι καλή φάση...

Υπήρχε και το ΗΑ35-22 στη Γερμανία (αντί του δικού μας ΗΑ35-10), νομίζω που είχε και 5 αρα μπάντα, αλλά δεν ξέρω μέχρι τι γραμμή σήκωνε.. 
Καθώς και ένα άλλο είχαν που το είχαν στη Γερμανία.. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=hybr...&bih=657&dpr=1
https://www.remotes4you.eu/en/teleko...-wi-fi-wl.html
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/8109699/Tel...rt-Hybrid.html

Για να δούμε όμως τώρα τι λέει το μάνουαλ αυτού που τελικά διάλεξαν να φέρουν εδώ....
Πάντως όπως είπα καλή φάση.. 

Γενικά πάντα υπάρχει/υπήρχε σαν σκέψη στο μυαλό μου μια καλή υλοποίηση vdsl με booster... Αλλά πρέπει λίγο να ρυθμίσουν τα πάγια... Το boosting και το failover είναι καλή φάση.. 
Μακάρι να σηκώνει 200αρα ώστε να το πάνε προς τα 300 έστω σιγά σιγά με τη βοήθεια της κινητής.. Για να δούμε..

----------


## panoc

εδω https://www.a1.net/a1-hybrid-box-cat-6 αναφερει οτι ειναι LTE cat6 οποτε θεωρητικα κανει 2 band CA. Κατι ειναι και αυτο.

----------


## GregoirX23

Τα highlights... 

-super vectoring. 
-LTE Cat.6 allows transfer rates of up to 300 Mbps in the download and up to 50 Mbps in the upload.
-Υποστήριξη Wi-Fi 6. Ασύρματη σύνδεση μέσω Wi-Fi (WLAN 802.11ax στα 2.4GHz και 802.11ax στα 5GHz). 
-Σύνδεση με εξωτερικούς αποθηκευτικούς δίσκους μέσω θύρας USB 3.0. 
-1000 Mbps Ethernet RJ-45).

- - - Updated - - -
Model	Huawei DN9245W
https://www.bing.com/search?q=DN9245...ANCMS9&PC=U531
https://www.a1blog.net/wp-content/up...sanleitung.pdf

- - - Updated - - -

Μάνουαλ, Ιούλιος 21 και το μαθαίνουμε τώρα... Οκ..  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ακόμη δεν το έχουν βάλει στην σελίδα τους..


Και για να έχουμε το καλό ερώτημα... Πως το ξετρύπωσες; 
Κρίμα όμως που δεν είναι 5g...

----------


## AlexT544

Αν πατήσεις υποστήριξη ADSL/VDSL ROUTERS 
Και πατήσεις HUAWEI σου βγάζει SpeedBooster2.0

----------


## pitfermi

καλησπερα. υπαρχει λυση στο προβλημα με VPN οταν χρησημοποιουμε to bonding? οτι δοκιμαζω, nordvpn, openvpn, wireguard, τιποτα δε δουλευει μεχρις οτου κλεισω το  tunnel στο ρουτερ..

----------


## panoc

> καλησπερα. υπαρχει λυση στο προβλημα με VPN οταν χρησημοποιουμε to bonding? οτι δοκιμαζω, nordvpn, openvpn, wireguard, τιποτα δε δουλευει μεχρις οτου κλεισω το  tunnel στο ρουτερ..


με ενεργοποιημενο bonding παιρνεις ip με cgnat, κοινως εχεις μια ip που ειναι ιδια με 100αδες αλλους χρηστες του ιδιου παροχου.

το vpn χρειαζεται κανονικη ip σαν αυτη που παιρνεις εφοσον κλεισεις το bonding και αρα βγαινεις μονο με τη dsl.

----------


## pitfermi

αρα η μονη λυση ειναι χρηση της σαπιας dsl me 12mbit. @@



> με ενεργοποιημενο bonding παιρνεις ip με cgnat, κοινως εχεις μια ip που ειναι ιδια με 100αδες αλλους χρηστες του ιδιου παροχου.
> 
> το vpn χρειαζεται κανονικη ip σαν αυτη που παιρνεις εφοσον κλεισεις το bonding και αρα βγαινεις μονο με τη dsl.


- - - Updated - - -

και με τον κορονοιο και γενικα με αυτουςσ που βασιζονται στην ταχυτητα του speedbooster με καλο 4g σημα, η cosmote πως δεν αλλαξε το σχεδιο/υλοποιηση ωστε να μπορουμε να κανουμε χρηση vpn? που ζουμε?

----------


## dimyok

Δε πιανει και 4G+ τουλαχιστο για το γμοτο .....

----------


## panoc

> και με τον κορονοιο και γενικα με αυτουςσ που βασιζονται στην ταχυτητα του speedbooster με καλο 4g σημα, η cosmote πως δεν αλλαξε το σχεδιο/υλοποιηση ωστε να μπορουμε να κανουμε χρηση vpn? που ζουμε?


γιατι δεν ειναι στο χερι της cosmote, ετσι δουλευει το vpn -χρειαζεται κανονικη ip- και ετσι δουλευει το bonding -βγαινεις με την ip του σερβερ που κανει το bonding-.

----------


## newbye

Ιούλιος 2021 λέει το pdf. Λέτε με το speedbooster 2.0 να βρήκαν τρόπο να κόψουν κάποιες ελευθερίες  :Laughing: .

----------


## GregoirX23

> με ενεργοποιημενο bonding παιρνεις ip με cgnat, κοινως εχεις μια ip που ειναι ιδια με 100αδες αλλους χρηστες του ιδιου παροχου.
> 
> το vpn χρειαζεται κανονικη ip σαν αυτη που παιρνεις εφοσον κλεισεις το bonding και αρα βγαινεις μονο με τη dsl.


Ip cgnat δλδ από 100 αν θυμάμαι καλά έπαιρνε μόνο η κινητή, η σταθερή και το bonding έπαιρνε public.. 
Αυτό πριν χρόνια.. Τώρα δεν ξέρω..

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν πατήσεις υποστήριξη ADSL/VDSL ROUTERS 
> Και πατήσεις HUAWEI σου βγάζει SpeedBooster2.0


Ρώτησα γνωστό που δουλεύει σε αλυσίδα καταστημάτων της πράσινης και μου είπε ότι δεν το έχουν φέρει ακόμα.. 
Δεν το ήξερε.. Εγώ τώρα του το είπα..

----------


## AlexT544

> Ip cgnat δλδ από 100 αν θυμάμαι καλά έπαιρνε μόνο η κινητή, η σταθερή και το bonding έπαιρνε public.. 
> Αυτό πριν χρόνια.. Τώρα δεν ξέρω..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ρώτησα γνωστό που δουλεύει σε αλυσίδα καταστημάτων της πράσινης και μου είπε ότι δεν το έχουν φέρει ακόμα.. 
> Δεν το ήξερε.. Εγώ τώρα του το είπα..


Μπα εγώ που μίλησα με το 13888 μου είπε ότι μέχρι στιγμής το έχει μόνο η αποθήκη και έχουν περιορισμένα κομμάτια

----------


## Iris07

Τελικά υπάρχει κανείς εδώ που να το έχει ??  :Cool:

----------


## AlexT544

Θα το παραλάβω 07/01

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μπα εγώ που μίλησα με το 13888 μου είπε ότι μέχρι στιγμής το έχει μόνο η αποθήκη και έχουν περιορισμένα κομμάτια


Καλά, δε βιαζόμαστε κιόλας... Λάου λάου..  :Wink:

----------


## pitfermi

> γιατι δεν ειναι στο χερι της cosmote, ετσι δουλευει το vpn -χρειαζεται κανονικη ip- και ετσι δουλευει το bonding -βγαινεις με την ip του σερβερ που κανει το bonding-.


μα νομιζα οτι αν το bonding γινοταν τοπικα στο ρουτερ τοτε θα ηταν διαφορετικα?

----------


## GregoirX23

> Θα το παραλάβω 07/01


Ναι ε; Μπράβο! 
Πως το κατάφερες;

----------


## AlexT544

> Καλά, δε βιαζόμαστε κιόλας... Λάου λάου..


Μου είπε ότι όσοι το έχουν παραλάβει είναι πολύ ευχαριστημένοι!!!

----------


## Iris07

> Θα το παραλάβω 07/01


Αναμένουμε το Test λοιπόν..  :Cool: 

.. και το Unboxing!  :Razz:

----------


## AlexT544

Τηλεφωνο στο 13888 και παραγγελια

----------


## pitfermi

> Μου είπε ότι όσοι το έχουν παραλάβει είναι πολύ ευχαριστημένοι!!!


για ποιο πραγμα μιλατε?

----------


## AlexT544

Για το νέο booster της COSMOTE

----------


## Iris07

*Huawei -> SpeedBooster 2.0 / Hybrid Access*

https://help.cosmote.gr/system/templ...01600000002604

----------


## GregoirX23

> για ποιο πραγμα μιλατε?


Το θέμα που έθεσες είναι στη πίσω σελίδα, απλά δεν απαντήθηκε ακόμα... Παρασύρθηκε με αυτό το νέο που έσκασε πριν λίγο για το ρουτερ..

----------


## jkoukos

> μα νομιζα οτι αν το bonding γινοταν τοπικα στο ρουτερ τοτε θα ηταν διαφορετικα?


Γίνονται 2 συνδέσεις, άρα 2 διευθύνσεις. Η μία της DSL και συνήθως κανονική δημόσια ΙΡ και η άλλη της κινητής πίσω από CGNAT.
Όταν είναι ενεργό το bonding στο booster, τότε χρησιμοποιείται η ΙΡ του bonding server της Cosmote που βγαίνει από το CGNAT.
Αν θυμάμαι σωστά, υπάρχει δυνατότητα στις ρυθμίσεις του booster να δηλώσεις την σύνδεση που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί από τον υπολογιστή που τρέχει ο VPN client.

----------


## GregoirX23

Όπως έγραψα πίσω.. 
Ip cgnat δλδ από 100 αν θυμάμαι καλά έπαιρνε μόνο η κινητή, η σταθερή και το bonding έπαιρνε public..
Αυτό πριν χρόνια.. Τώρα δεν ξέρω..

----------


## panoc

> Γίνονται 2 συνδέσεις, άρα 2 διευθύνσεις. Η μία της DSL και συνήθως κανονική δημόσια ΙΡ και η άλλη της κινητής πίσω από CGNAT.
> Όταν είναι ενεργό το bonding στο booster, τότε χρησιμοποιείται η ΙΡ του bonding server της Cosmote που βγαίνει από το CGNAT.
> Αν θυμάμαι σωστά, υπάρχει δυνατότητα στις ρυθμίσεις του booster να δηλώσεις την σύνδεση που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί από τον υπολογιστή που τρέχει ο VPN client.


Ναι γίνεται να ορίσεις να βγαίνει μόνο από τη dsl όποιο μηχάνημα θέλεις, αλλά το παιδί που ρώτησε μάλλον το ρώτησε γιατί έτσι χάνει την έξτρα ταχύτητα.

----------


## jkoukos

> Όπως έγραψα πίσω.. 
> Ip cgnat δλδ από 100 αν θυμάμαι καλά έπαιρνε μόνο η κινητή, η σταθερή και το bonding έπαιρνε public..
> Αυτό πριν χρόνια.. Τώρα δεν ξέρω..


Δεν ξέρω τι γινόταν πριν από χρόνια. Ξέρω τι γίνεται τώρα, καθώς το έχει ο κουνιάδος στο χωριό.

----------


## BlueChris

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λέτε. Με ποιο τρόπο εμποδίζει το ρούτερ όταν είναι σε bonding να συνδεθείς σε κάποιο vpn server από οποιοδήποτε μηχάνημα του σπιτιού? Ή λέτε για είσοδο προς τα μέσα?

----------


## pitfermi

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λέτε. Με ποιο τρόπο εμποδίζει το ρούτερ όταν είναι σε bonding να συνδεθείς σε κάποιο vpn server από οποιοδήποτε μηχάνημα του σπιτιού? Ή λέτε για είσοδο προς τα μέσα?


οτι συσκευη εχω πισω απο το speedbooster, οταν αυτο λειτουργει με bonding, ακομα και να μην εχω GB, oi συσκευες δε μπορουν να συνδεθουν με VPN εξωτερικα, π.χ σε server του nordvpn.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λέτε. Με ποιο τρόπο εμποδίζει το ρούτερ όταν είναι σε bonding να συνδεθείς σε κάποιο vpn server από οποιοδήποτε μηχάνημα του σπιτιού? Ή λέτε για είσοδο προς τα μέσα?


Λένε για είσοδο προς τα μέσα.. 
Πχ να μπεις από έξω στο μενού του ρουτερ.. Βλ. ddns.. 
Η σταθερή συνήθως παίρνει public ip & η κινητή μέσω cgnat=δλδ μια ip που την έχουν πολλοί συνδρομητές.. 
Στο cgnat άλλη ip βλέπεις στο ρουτερ, συνήθως από 100. και άλλη βλέπεις στο showmyip κλπ.. 
Από ότι λένε τα παιδιά και ο bonding server πλέον δίνει ip από cgnat, οπότε για να μπεις από έξω μέσα πρέπει να κλείνεις το bonding και να αφήνεις μόνο τη σταθερή.. Αυτό περιπλέκει τα πράγματα... 

Όποιος το έχει ας επαληθεύσει ότι η bonding ip είναι από cgnat.. 
Παλιά νομίζω έδινε public...

- - - Updated - - -




> οτι συσκευη εχω πισω απο το speedbooster, οταν αυτο λειτουργει με bonding, ακομα και να μην εχω GB, oi συσκευες δε μπορουν να συνδεθουν με VPN εξωτερικα, π.χ σε server του nordvpn.


Περιγράφεις σύνδεση σε vpn από μέσα προς τα έξω; 
Κατάλαβα καλά; 
Ούτε αυτό γίνεται; 

Για δες η bonding ip είναι όντως από cgnat;

----------


## panoc

> Όποιος το έχει ας επαληθεύσει ότι η bonding ip είναι από cgnat..


Σε εμενα 4+ χρονια και σε 3 διαφορετικες speedbooster συνδεσεις παντα βγαινει εξω με τη ip του bonding σερβερ, πρακτικα σαν cgnat.
   

Θεωρητικα θα επρεπε να μπορει να συνδεθει σε vpn server (το προβλημα θα το ειχε εαν εστηνε vpn σερβερ) αλλα φανταζομαι το χαλαει οτι μετα το bonding τα πακετα δρομολοξουνται σε 2 ip (dsl + 4g) ?

----------


## pitfermi

> Λένε για είσοδο προς τα μέσα.. 
> Πχ να μπεις από έξω στο μενού του ρουτερ.. Βλ. ddns.. 
> Η σταθερή συνήθως παίρνει public ip & η κινητή μέσω cgnat=δλδ μια ip που την έχουν πολλοί συνδρομητές.. 
> Στο cgnat άλλη ip βλέπεις στο ρουτερ, συνήθως από 100. και άλλη βλέπεις στο showmyip κλπ.. 
> Από ότι λένε τα παιδιά και ο bonding server πλέον δίνει ip από cgnat, οπότε για να μπεις από έξω μέσα πρέπει να κλείνεις το bonding και να αφήνεις μόνο τη σταθερή.. Αυτό περιπλέκει τα πράγματα... 
> 
> Όποιος το έχει ας επαληθεύσει ότι η bonding ip είναι από cgnat.. 
> Παλιά νομίζω έδινε public...
> 
> ...


απο μεσα προς τα εξω, ναι φιλε μου.
η πρωτη φωτο ειναι απο internet settings και η δευτετερη απο την ταμπελα bonding tunnel.  αν βοηθαει να βγαλεις συμπερασμα?

----------


## GregoirX23

> Σε εμενα 4+ χρονια και σε 3 διαφορετικες speedbooster συνδεσεις παντα βγαινει εξω με τη ip του bonding σερβερ, πρακτικα σαν cgnat.
>    
> 
> Θεωρητικα θα επρεπε να μπορει να συνδεθει σε vpn server (το προβλημα θα το ειχε εαν εστηνε vpn σερβερ) αλλα φανταζομαι το χαλαει οτι μετα το bonding τα πακετα δρομολοξουνται σε 2 ip (dsl + 4g) ?


Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω επαληθεύεται αυτό που θυμόμουν.. Δλδ ότι ο bonding server δίνει public ip... 
Η σταθερή έχει public 85... 
H κινητή έχει cgnat 100.. 
Και το bonding public από 178... 
*Στο bonding έχεις την ίδια ip μέσα/έξω, επομένως public όχι cgnat...* cgnat θα ήταν αν στη φωτό του bonding αντί για 178. είχες 100. και στη φωτό whatismyip 178.. Αυτό ναι θα ήταν cgnat.. 

public.. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=85.7...client=gws-wiz
cgnat.. 
https://www.google.gr/search?q=cgnat...client=gws-wiz
public.. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=178....client=gws-wiz

Τώρα που περιπλέκεται το θέμα και έχετε τα προβλήματα αυτά, είναι άλλο θέμα..

- - - Updated - - -




> απο μεσα προς τα εξω, ναι φιλε μου.
> η πρωτη φωτο ειναι απο internet settings και η δευτετερη απο την ταμπελα bonding tunnel.  αν βοηθαει να βγαλεις συμπερασμα?


To ίδιο και σε εσένα.. Public βλέπω στο bonding.. 
Δες την πάνω απάντηση..
Δες και το ip range του cgnat., 
https://www.google.gr/search?q=cgnat...client=gws-wiz

- - - Updated - - -

Αλλού κολλάει η υπόθεση..

----------


## pitfermi

ναι, 100.126.. ειναι η δικια μου. οποτε σε ολους το ιδιο. και η dsl μου ειναι οπως στη φωτο. μπορειτε να μου πειτε αν ειναι νορμαλ το οτι δε μπορω να συνδεθω απο μεσα προς τα εξω με vpn? το μονο που εχω αλλαξει στα internet settings ειναι οτι εκλεισα την wan ipv6 (και τον lan dhcp v6)

----------


## GregoirX23

> ναι, 100.126.. ειναι η δικια μου. οποτε σε ολους το ιδιο. και η dsl μου ειναι οπως στη φωτο. μπορειτε να μου πειτε αν ειναι νορμαλ το οτι δε μπορω να συνδεθω απο μεσα προς τα εξω με vpn? το μονο που εχω αλλαξει στα internet settings ειναι οτι εκλεισα την wan ipv6 (και τον lan dhcp v6)


Η κινητή έχει από 100 σε όλους.... Επόμενο...  
Η σταθερή από 94.. 
Το bonding που έβαλες πριν 178.. 
Το μόνο cgnat εδώ είναι της κινητής το 100.. Πράγμα που θεωρητικά δεν έπρεπε να μας νοιάζει αφού αναλαμβάνει ο bonding server με public.. 

*Εγώ μιλάω καθαρά και μόνο για τις ip's...* 
Το που εντοπίζεται το πρόβλημα που έχετε δεν το ξέρω... Ίσως κάτι με το bonding η το tunnel.. Η κάποια ρύθμιση στο ρουτερ; 
Γιατί θυμάμαι ότι σε άλλους έπαιζε το ddns;  :Thinking:

----------


## pitfermi

> Η κινητή έχει από 100 σε όλους.... Επόμενο...  
> Η σταθερή από 94.. 
> Το bonding που έβαλες πριν 178.. 
> Το μόνο cgnat εδώ είναι της κινητής το 100.. Πράγμα που θεωρητικά δεν έπρεπε να μας νοιάζει αφού αναλαμβάνει ο bonding server με public.. 
> 
> *Εγώ μιλάω καθαρά και μόνο για τις ip's...* 
> Το που εντοπίζεται το πρόβλημα που έχετε δεν το ξέρω... Ίσως κάτι με το bonding η το tunnel..
> Γιατί θυμάμαι ότι σε άλλους έπαιζε το ddns;


ανοιγω nordvpn και μπαινω youtube, τα βιντεο φορτωνουν και παιζουν, αλλα διαφορες λειτουγιες δεν  δουλευουν. μηπως εχω καποιο θεμα με dns? σε σενα λειτουργουν οι vpn απο μεσα προς τα εξω me bonding? αν γνωριζω οτι λειτουργει, τοτε να το ψαξω γενικα να βρω λυση, γιατι μεχρι τωρα πιστευα οτι δεν ημουν ο μονος. παντα μιλαω για *μεσα προς τα εξω*

----------


## GregoirX23

> ανοιγω nordvpn και μπαινω youtube, τα βιντεο φορτωνουν και παιζουν, αλλα διαφορες λειτουγιες δεν  δουλευουν. μηπως εχω καποιο θεμα με dns? σε σενα λειτουργουν οι vpn απο μεσα προς τα εξω me bonding? αν γνωριζω οτι λειτουργει, τοτε να το ψαξω γενικα να βρω λυση, γιατι μεχρι τωρα πιστευα οτι δεν ημουν ο μονος. παντα μιλαω για *μεσα προς τα εξω*


Δεν έχω πλέον το μπουστερ, οπότε δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω περαιτέρω... 
Απλά ήθελα να μιλήσω καθαρά και μόνο περί ip... 

Δε νομίζω να είναι θέμα dns πάντως.. 

Αλήθεια, την αυξημένη προστασία της οτενετ, την έχετε κλείσει;

Από έξω προς τα μέσα παίζει αν ανοίξεις τις αντίστοιχες πόρτες κ βάλεις ddns noip; 
Κάποιοι νομίζω το έχουν κάνει αυτό το τελευταίο.. Οπότε ας βοηθήσουν.. 

Για το μέσα προς τα έξω, δεν ξέρω.. Δυστυχώς..

----------


## pitfermi

> Δεν έχω πλέον το μπουστερ, οπότε δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω περαιτέρω... 
> Απλά ήθελα να μιλήσω καθαρά και μόνο περί ip... 
> 
> Δε νομίζω να είναι θέμα dns πάντως.. 
> 
> Αλήθεια, την αυξημένη προστασία της οτενετ, την έχετε κλείσει;
> 
> Από έξω προς τα μέσα παίζει αν ανοίξεις τις αντίστοιχες πόρτες κ βάλεις ddns noip; 
> Κάποιοι νομίζω το έχουν κάνει αυτό το τελευταίο.. Οπότε ας βοηθήσουν.. 
> ...


port forwarding εχω κανει και δουλευει μια χαρα me to bonding. δεν εχω vpn server πισω απο το booster, μονο εναν web server. το προβλημα μου ειναι οπως ειπα απο μεσα προς τα εξω, και οχι μονο με nordvpn. wireguard, open vpn, ολα αυτα δε λειτουργουν, ή λειτουργουν πολυ περιορισμενα με κατι μηδαμινα B/s

----------


## Marios K.

Εγώ πήρα στο 13888 να παραγγείλω το νέο μπουστερ και μου είπαν ότι μόνο αν έχει βλάβη το παλιό κάνουν αντικατάσταση. Έχει καταφέρει να το παραγγείλει κανένας;

----------


## BlueChris

> Εγώ πήρα στο 13888 να παραγγείλω το νέο μπουστερ και μου είπαν ότι μόνο αν έχει βλάβη το παλιό κάνουν αντικατάσταση. Έχει καταφέρει να το παραγγείλει κανένας;


Ρίξτου τυχαία 230v σε μια wan  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> εδω https://www.a1.net/a1-hybrid-box-cat-6 αναφερει οτι ειναι LTE cat6 οποτε θεωρητικα κανει 2 band CA. Κατι ειναι και αυτο.


Άρα το νέο Huawei booster 2 θα πιάνουμε ταχύτητες στο δίκτυο κινητής πιο υψηλές? Λόγω cat6 καλά κατάλαβα?  Δηλαδή τι ακριβώς ταχύτητες?  Επίσης το Huawei booster  που έχουμε ήδη τι cat είναι?  Και μέχρι τι ταχύτητες στο 4g μπορεί να φτάσει?

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εγώ πήρα στο 13888 να παραγγείλω το νέο μπουστερ και μου είπαν ότι μόνο αν έχει βλάβη το παλιό κάνουν αντικατάσταση. Έχει καταφέρει να το παραγγείλει κανένας;


Ζήτησε τη usb3 και τη 5αρα μπαντα στο wifi που δίνουν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες και θα στο δώσουν... Λογικά..

- - - Updated - - -




> Ρίξτου τυχαία 230v σε μια wan


 :No no:  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Άρα το νέο Huawei booster 2 θα πιάνουμε ταχύτητες στο δίκτυο κινητής πιο υψηλές? Λόγω cat6 καλά κατάλαβα?  Δηλαδή τι ακριβώς ταχύτητες?  Επίσης το Huawei booster  που έχουμε ήδη τι cat είναι?  Και μέχρι τι ταχύτητες στο 4g μπορεί να φτάσει?


Αν αποφασίσουν να δώσουν παραπάνω ταχύτητες... 
Αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω πως αν δεν παίζει κάποιο επίπεδο qos, τότε λογικά και αυτά τα 50-60 που δίνει θα σταθεροποιηθούν και δεν θα κάνουν κόλπα.. 
Το τωρινό τι cat είναι άγνωστο.... Πάντως αναφέρθηκε ότι δεν κάνει CA..

----------


## Marios K.

> Ζήτησε τη usb3 και τη 5αρα μπαντα στο wifi που δίνουν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες και θα στο δώσουν... Λογικα


Αυτό είπα ως "δικαιολογία" για να μου το δώσουν. Θα ξαναπάρω άλλη μια φορά μήπως μου το δώσουν τελικά.

----------


## BlueChris

Σε καινούργια σύνδεση άραγε το δίνουν?

----------


## GregoirX23

Σε κατάστημα που ρώτησα γνωστό πάντως δεν έχει πάει ακόμα..

----------


## newbye

Έτσι κι αλλιώς τα 100GB εξαφανίζονται σε λίγες μέρες και μετά ο μήνας βγαίνει με 15ρι (εκτός από κάποιους τυχερούς  :Whistle: ), το upload και αυτό κλειδωμένο στα 5, πιο το νόημα ακόμα και να υποστήριζε 5G; Ίσως βέβαια υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάξει το πακέτο της προσφοράς σε 200-300GB.

----------


## AlexT544

Οποιον τον ενδιαφερει SpeedBooster 2.0 
Μπορει να το κανει μεσω chat 
Ενας φιλος μου τους εκραξε οτι ειναι παλιο οτι δεν πιανει καλο σημα οτι δεν εχει wifi 6 5ghz wifi κλπ
και του το εστειλαν

----------


## newbye

> Οποιον τον ενδιαφερει SpeedBooster 2.0 
> Μπορει να το κανει μεσω chat 
> Ενας φιλος μου τους εκραξε οτι ειναι παλιο οτι δεν πιανει καλο σημα οτι δεν εχει wifi 6 5ghz wifi κλπ
> και του το εστειλαν


Πήγε το παλιό πίσω ή το πήρε ο courier;

----------


## AlexT544

Πήγε στο καταστημα Πατησίων και παρέδωσε το παλιό

- - - Updated - - -

Το είχε παραγγείλει απο την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα και είχε ζητήσει παράδοση στο λαταστημα

----------


## ChriZ

Εμένα το speedbooster, όπως έγραψα (offtopic) στο άλλο θέμα, έχει κάψει τη μία LAN..
Επιπλέον έχω και ιστορικό παραπόνων λόγω αργής ταχύτητας (κινητό 60+, το HA 10 με το ζόρι)
Οπότε είμαι νομότυπος για αλλαγή.. Θα μιλήσω με το κατάστημα cosmote που είχα κάνει τη σύνδεση, να δω τι θα μου πει...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Έτσι κι αλλιώς τα 100GB εξαφανίζονται σε λίγες μέρες και μετά ο μήνας βγαίνει με 15ρι (εκτός από κάποιους τυχερούς ), το upload και αυτό κλειδωμένο στα 5, πιο το νόημα ακόμα και να υποστήριζε 5G; Ίσως βέβαια υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάξει το πακέτο της προσφοράς σε 200-300GB.


Πολύ σωστό αυτό που λες για το 5g.. 
Το θέμα είναι μήπως πλέον με το cat6 σταθεροποιηθεί και δίνει αυτό που πρέπει, σε σύγκριση με το τώρα που μάλλον δεν κάνει CA και δίνει ότι θέλει και όποτε θέλει.. Δλδ θέμα ποιότητας όχι ποσότητας.. 
Αν κατάλαβες τι θέλω να πω.. 
Από την άλλη αν έχουν στο νου τους να αυξήσουν όγκο η ταχύτητα, καλοδεχούμενο, ο νέος εξοπλισμός που υποστηρίζει και 200αρα θα τους βοηθήσει..  :Smile:

----------


## Marios K.

> Οποιον τον ενδιαφερει SpeedBooster 2.0 
> Μπορει να το κανει μεσω chat 
> Ενας φιλος μου τους εκραξε οτι ειναι παλιο οτι δεν πιανει καλο σημα οτι δεν εχει wifi 6 5ghz wifi κλπ
> και του το εστειλαν


Δοκίμασα κι εγώ έτσι και μου λένε συνέχεια ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια βλάβη με τον εξοπλισμό για να γίνει αντικατασταση. Ε, μου φαίνεται στο τέλος θα το χαλάσω μόνος μου!

----------


## GregoirX23

Ρε παιδιά.. 
Πείτε τους ότι θέλετε τη 5αρα μπάντα που έχει το νέο γιατί όλοι γύρω σας έχουν τη 2,4 και λόγω παρεμβολών δεν έχετε σωστή ταχύτητα στο ασύρματο.. 
Πείτε τους ότι θέλετε εξοπλισμό με 5αρα μπάντα όπως έχουν και οι συσκευές σας.. Πχ το κινητό, ταμπλετ, tv κλπ διάφορα άλλα που θα σκεφτείτε με 5αρα μπάντα.. Πείτε τους ότι βλέπετε 4Κ και ότι το 2,4 δίκτυο δεν αντέχει.. 
Εννοείται ότι δεν είναι κοντά στο ρουτερ οι συσκευές έτσι; Μιλάω για να μη σας πουν βάλτε το καλώδιο σε ότι μπαίνει.. 
Δεν έχει νόημα να σας πουν όχι.. Αυτό δεν είναι στο χέρι τους... 
Επιμείνετε..

----------


## Marios K.

Θα έχω το νέο booster 2.0 στις 07/01. Ενδιαφέρει κανέναν το unboxing;

----------


## AlexT544

> Θα έχω το νέο booster 2.0 στις 07/01. Ενδιαφέρει κανέναν το unboxing;


Και εμενα 07/01 μου ειπαν

----------


## Marios K.

> Και εμενα 07/01 μου ειπαν


Από κατάστημα ή παράδοση ; Εμένα μου είπαν ότι μπορούν μόνο με παράδοση στο σπίτι.

----------


## AlexT544

Εγω παράδοση στο σπιτι

----------


## GregoirX23

Πως τους ρίξατε τελικά;

----------


## Marios K.

> Πως τους ρίξατε τελικά;


Έπεσα σε έναν καλό υπάλληλο που ήξερε τι είναι το 5ghz wifi και με κατάλαβε όταν του είπα οτι μέσω wifi πιάνω 15mbps γιατί γύρω υπάρχουν αλλά 20 δίκτυα. Ουσιαστικά έκανα αυτό που είπατε εδώ και 'πιεσα' για το απεσιο wifi, αλλά είναι και λίγο τύχη να πέσεις σε υπάλληλο που δεν βαριέται τη ζωή του.

----------


## AlexT544

Εγω απλα πηρα στο 13788 συνδέθηκα με ενα παιδι ο οποίος καταλάβαινε τι του γινότανε και μου εκαν το αίτημα

----------


## netlag

απογοητευση που δεν έχει 5G. Εντωμεταξύ σε μένα το τελευταίο μήνα σέρνεται το 4G της Cosmote. Δεν ξερω γιατί..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Έπεσα σε έναν καλό υπάλληλο που ήξερε τι είναι το 5ghz wifi και με κατάλαβε όταν του είπα οτι μέσω wifi πιάνω 15mbps γιατί γύρω υπάρχουν αλλά 20 δίκτυα. Ουσιαστικά έκανα αυτό που είπατε εδώ και 'πιεσα' για το απεσιο wifi, αλλά είναι και λίγο τύχη να πέσεις σε υπάλληλο που δεν βαριέται τη ζωή του.


Well done.. Έπιασε τλκ..  :One thumb up: 
Μακάρι να πάει καλύτερα με το νέο εξοπλισμό.. 
Περιμένουμε νέα.. 
Εμφανισιακά πάντως και ο παλιός (το ΗΑ35) δεν ήταν άσχημο..

----------


## dimyok

Εχει κανεις φωτο απο το καινουργιο ?

----------


## AlexT544

Μαλλον ειναι το Huawei DN9245W

----------


## Marios K.

> Μαλλον ειναι το Huawei DN9245W


Χμμ.. δε νομίζω. Το DN9245W δεν έχει wifi 6 και από το manual της cosmote φαίνεται πως έχει λίγο διαφορετικά led. Αλλά σίγουρα μοιάζουν πολύ.

----------


## AlexT544

> Χμμ.. δε νομίζω. Το DN9245W δεν έχει wifi 6 και από το manual της cosmote φαίνεται πως έχει λίγο διαφορετικά led. Αλλά σίγουρα μοιάζουν πολύ.


Εμφανισιακα ναι μοιαζουν αρκετα αν και εχουν κατι μικρες διαφορες

----------


## jmakro

Κανονίστε  όποιος το πάρει να βάλει φώτο να δούμε πως είναι κτλ.Αν και πιστεύω θ αλλάξουμε νήμα μετά σε άλλο.

----------


## Cloudstr1f3

Καλησπερα μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει αν υπαρχουν καποιες "ρυθμισεις" για την καλυτερη αποδοση/ταχυτητα για Router της Home Speed Booster(Model HA35-10).
Η κατι αναλογο,ευχαριστω

----------


## AlexT544

Δυστυχώς αποτι ξερω το HA35 ειναι αρκετά κλειδωμένο οποτε δνε μπορεις να κανεις κατι μονο να μιλήσεις με τον ΟΤΕ να πειράξουν κανα SNR 
Επισης το ρουτερ να συνδέεται απευθείας στην πρωτη πρίζα χωρίς απο πίσω τις να φεύγουν καλώδια προς άλλες

----------


## alexiskara

Mόλος μίλησα μαζί τους και το ζήτησα λόγο χαμηλής ταχύτητας που έχω… μου είπαν ότι μπορώ να πάω να το πάρω αφού κάνανε την αίτηση… σε οποίο κατάστημα θέλω.. αύριο θα πάω σε κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ!! Βέβαια  πριν λίγες ημερες  είχα προβλήματα με την γραμμή μου και μου είχαν αποστείλει μήνυμα ότι υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα με την ταχύτητα μου και αυτά που πληρώνω!! Είδωμεν αύριο!

----------


## dimyok

Οχι σε καταστημα δε θα πηγαινα . Εκτος και αν εχεις γνωστο και τον εμπιστευεσαι οτι θα γινει η αλλαγη ομαλα . Εδω στο ηρακλειο ειναι σκ@τα μη πας να μπλεκεις με ασχετους

----------


## GregoirX23

> Κανονίστε  όποιος το πάρει να βάλει φώτο να δούμε πως είναι κτλ.Αν και πιστεύω θ αλλάξουμε νήμα μετά σε άλλο.


Γιατί; Το νήμα αυτό είναι για το booster γενικά, όχι αποκλειστικά για το ΗΑ35.. 
Κάνω λάθος;

----------


## alexiskara

Μα έδωσε την εντολή για αντικατάσταση!! 
Το οποίο κατάστημα δεν έχει λόγο… κοιτάζει αν υπάρχει εντολή και απλά  την εκτελει! Δεν πάω μονος μου σε κατάστημα να ζητήσω αντικατάσταση και να αρνηθούν.Θα δείξει αύριο πάντως αν το έχουν γιατί μιλάμε για το κεντρικό κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ εδώ στη Λαρισα!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Mόλος μίλησα μαζί τους και το ζήτησα λόγο χαμηλής ταχύτητας που έχω… μου είπαν ότι μπορώ να πάω να το πάρω αφού κάνανε την αίτηση… σε οποίο κατάστημα θέλω.. αύριο θα πάω σε κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ!! Βέβαια  πριν λίγες ημερες  είχα προβλήματα με την γραμμή μου και μου είχαν αποστείλει μήνυμα ότι υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα με την ταχύτητα μου και αυτά που πληρώνω!! Είδωμεν αύριο!


Μέχρι τώρα δεν φαίνεται να είχε πάει σε καταστήματα... 
Τι να πω.. 
Ενημέρωσε μας..

- - - Updated - - -




> Μα έδωσε την εντολή για αντικατάσταση!! 
> Το οποίο κατάστημα δεν έχει λόγο… κοιτάζει αν υπάρχει εντολή και απλά  την εκτελει! Δεν πάω μονος μου σε κατάστημα να ζητήσω αντικατάσταση και να αρνηθούν.Θα δείξει αύριο πάντως αν το έχουν γιατί μιλάμε για το κεντρικό κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ εδώ στη Λαρισα!


Όταν πας, να επιστρέψεις τροφοδοτικό κ ρουτερ.. Το παλιό..

----------


## AlexT544

Μπα μη το λες έψαχνα να πάρω ένα speedport smart δεν το είχε κανένας αποθήκες μεγάλα καταστήματα Αθήνας
Και το βρήκα στο κατάστημα ΩΡΩΠΟΥ και είχαν μια 15αρια κομμάτια

----------


## jmakro

> Γιατί; Το νήμα αυτό είναι για το booster γενικά, όχι αποκλειστικά για το ΗΑ35.. 
> Κάνω λάθος;


Λάθος δεν είναι εν μέρη αλλά όσοι έχουν HA 35 θα ρωτούν εδω για ρυθμίσεις απορίες κτλ όπως επίσης και για το νέο μοντέλο.
Και τα ρουτερ ιδια ειναι όλα αλλα είναι ξεχωριστά. Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις πως το εννοώ :Wink:

----------


## pitfermi

υπαρχει καποιος που μπορει να με βοηθησει με το ζητημα VPN οταν εχω LTE και dsl bonding? και στο 13888 πηρα αλλα δεν ειχαν ιδεα..
VPN σε μενα, απο μεσα προς τα εξω δεν λειτουργει, οπως ξαναειπα σε προηγουμενες σελιδες. ουτε wireguard, ουτε openvpn, oute nordvpn, με ethernet ή wifi. με δεδομενα απο κινητο κανενα προβλημα.
πεζει να ειναι κανενας διακοπτης στις ρυθμισεις του booster στα settings? please help  :Sad: 

Edit: ΜΟΝΟ με ethernet δεν δουλευει to vpn. Me wifi απο κινητο φαινεται να μην εχει θεμα. Παιζει κατι με το bridge sto router..

----------


## alexiskara

Τελικά δεν υπήρχε σε κατάστημα και αναγκάστηκα να τους ζητήσω να μου το στείλουν…Την Δευτέρα  θα παραλάβω λόγο της αυριανής αργίας…καλοδεχούμενο έστω και έτσι!!

----------


## dimgavril

Οι οδηγίες του νέου booster:
https://help.cosmote.gr/system/templ...R_Internet.pdf

----------


## AlexT544

Εγώ τελικά αύριο θα παραλάβω

- - - Updated - - -

Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να παραλάβω αύριο λόγω κάτι που προέκυψε οπότε θα παραλάβω Παρασκευή από το κατάστημα ΕΛΤΑ

----------


## AlexT544

Λοιπόν μου το έφεραν σήμερα στις 8:30 το πρωί όπου έφευγα για δουλειά οπότε δεν το άνοιξα 
Κατά τις 5 θα ανεβάσω εικόνες με το booster 2.0

----------


## Iris07

Πωπω.. πρωί-πρωί πιάσανε δουλειά!

Ωραία!  :Wink: 
Καλοδούλευτο!  :Smile: 

Αναμένουμε εντυπώσεις!

----------


## ChriZ

> Λοιπόν μου το έφεραν σήμερα στις 8:30 το πρωί όπου έφευγα για δουλειά οπότε δεν το άνοιξα 
> Κατά τις 5 θα ανεβάσω εικόνες με το booster 2.0


Έχω κινήσει τις διαδικασίες μέσω ενός καταστήματος μπας και το πάρω κι εγώ..
Προσωπικά μόνο η - ενδεχομένως- καλύτερη ταχύτητα 4G με νοιάζει μπας και από τα 15 μαξ (μαζί με τα 7 της ADSL), φτάσω σε κανα 30άρι 
Αν έχεις την καλοσύνη,λοιπόν, μπορείς να γράψεις ένα πριν/μετά σε ταχύτητες 4G;

----------


## AlexT544

Οκ κατά τις 5 που θα είμαι σπίτι θα σας κάνω αναλυτικό οδηγη8

----------


## Samael_667

Alex, μηπως μπορείς να μετρήσεις και τις διαστάσεις του; Έχω το δικό μου σε ένα εξωτερικό κουτί για να εχει καλύτερο σήμα.

----------


## Marios K.

Θα το συνδέσω γύρω στις 8.

----------


## dimyok

Τσεκαρεις και αν ειναι "ελευθερας βοσκης" η sim και μας λες . Πηγαινε το βολτα καπου τα δυο σας  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ChriZ

> Θα το συνδέσω γύρω στις 8.


Ομοίως κι εσύ αν θέλεις να βάλεις ταχύτητες πριν/μετά του 4G  :One thumb up:

----------


## Marios K.

Ήρθε με κάρτα sim μέσα. Βγάζω την καινούργια και βάζω την παλιά; Κάτι τέτοιο είδα στο site της cosmote.

----------


## GregoirX23

Νομιζω πως δεν αγγίζεις τις σιμ.. Τα αφήνεις με αυτές που έχουν..

----------


## AlexT544

Εντυπώσεις απο μια μπαρουλα που έπιανε πηγε στις 3 μπάρες

----------


## newbye

Από τη συσκευασία δεν βλέπω να έχει το πίσω καπάκι που βιδώνουν οι κεραίες. Σωστά;

----------


## AlexT544

Όχι το έχει το βγάζεις και μπαίνουν κανονικά οι κεραίες που έμπαιναν και στο παλιό

----------


## Marios K.

2 ακόμα φωτογραφίες.

----------


## ChriZ

> Εντυπώσεις απο μια μπαρουλα που έπιανε πηγε στις 3 μπάρες


Μεταφράζεται και σε καλύτερη ταχύτητα αυτό ή απλά τώρα έχει πιο φωτεινό μπροστινό μέρος; :Razz:

----------


## netlag

παιδιά το καινουριο Booster έχει στο firmware επιλογή για εξωτερική κεραία, όπως δηλαδή το παλιό booster στο latest firmware του;;;

----------


## AlexT544

Το δικο μου δυστχως βγηκε ελλατωματικο πιανει σημα αλλα το bonding δεν θελει να παρει μπρος οποτε θα μου το αντικαταστησουν

----------


## newbye

Internet τουλάχιστον έχεις μόνο με 4G; Δε μπορεί να είσαι τόσο άτυχος...

----------


## AlexT544

Εχω ιντερνετ μονο μεσω DSL το 4G δεν δουλευει

----------


## panoc

> Εχω ιντερνετ μονο μεσω DSL το 4G δεν δουλευει


Δοκιμασες να βαλεις τη παλια sim ? 
Στο interface εκει που αναφερει τα connections παιρνει ip το 4G?

----------


## AlexT544

τιποτα δεν κανει εχω παρει και στην υποστηριξη εχω βαλει και την παλια και την καινουργια τιποτα τζιφος μου φαινεται θα την κοψω την υπηρεσια booster γιατι ηδη πληρωνω ενα 10καρικο το μηνα και πιανει οποτε γουσταρει

----------


## Marios K.

> Εχω ιντερνετ μονο μεσω DSL το 4G δεν δουλευει


Εμένα μόνο με την παλιά σιμ δουλευει

----------


## GregoirX23

Υπομονή παιδιά.. Νέος εξοπλισμός είναι, μικρά προβλήματα μπορεί να υπάρξουν.. Μήπως δεν έχουν δηλωθεί mac/sn στα συστήματα και δεν αναγνωρίζεται ο εξοπλισμός.. Λέω εγώ τώρα.. 
Λίγη υπομονή..

----------


## AlexT544

> Υπομονή παιδιά.. Νέος εξοπλισμός είναι, μικρά προβλήματα μπορεί να υπάρξουν.. Μήπως δεν έχουν δηλωθεί mac/sn στα συστήματα και δεν αναγνωρίζεται ο εξοπλισμός.. Λέω εγώ τώρα.. 
> Λίγη υπομονή..


Τελικα με πηραν πριν λιγο να μου πουν οτι δεν ειχε περαστει σωστα το firmware στο ρουτερ και το ξαναπερασαν απομακρυσμενα

ΜΕ ΤΟ HA35-10



ME TO SPEEDBOOSTER 2.0

----------


## dimyok

> Εμένα μόνο με την παλιά σιμ δουλευει


H νεα δειχνει δικτυο και ισχυ σηματος ? Υποτιθεται το θελουμε για 4G+ ....  Μπορει να μη την εχουν ενεργοποιησει καν ακομα  η μπορει να ειναι κλειδωμενη απο καποιο καθυστερ εμμ υπαλληλο με λαθος στοιχεια . Αν και θα επρεπε να τραβαει ολες τις ρυθμισεις απο τη γραμμη τη πρωτη φορα .....

----------


## GregoirX23

Παίζει τώρα;

----------


## AlexT544

Δες τι ανεβασα στο προηγουμενο post

1. Ο κυριος που μιλησα ειπε οτι ετοιμαζουν update που φτιαχνει τα κολληματα στο interface
2. Επισης αυτος στο τηλεφωνο ειπε οτι αυτη τη στιγμη το ρουτερ μου πιανει 4G+

----------


## panoc

> Τελικα με πηραν πριν λιγο να μου πουν οτι δεν ειχε περαστει σωστα το firmware στο ρουτερ και το ξαναπερασαν απομακρυσμενα
> 
> ΜΕ ΤΟ HA35-10
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 233874
> 
> 
> ME TO SPEEDBOOSTER 2.0
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 233875


ωραιος αυτα ειναι με μονο το 4G? 

Φαινεται να δουλευει το CA παντως.

----------


## AlexT544

> ωραιος αυτα ειναι με μονο το 4G? 
> 
> Φαινεται να δουλευει το CA παντως.


Οχι αυτα ειναι με hybrid access DSL & LTE+

----------


## Iris07

> Τελικα με πηραν πριν λιγο να μου πουν οτι δεν ειχε περαστει σωστα το firmware στο ρουτερ και το ξαναπερασαν απομακρυσμενα
> 
> ΜΕ ΤΟ HA35-10
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 233874
> 
> 
> ME TO SPEEDBOOSTER 2.0
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 233875


Ωραία, κάτι γίνεται..

----------


## Marios K.

Στο δικό μου δεν δουλεύει το bonding. Πήρα τηλέφωνο και δήλωσα βλάβη. Για να δούμε.

----------


## AlexT544

Άστο για κάνα δυο ώρες να πάρει μπρος και να περαστούν τα στοιχεία και μετά παρτους

----------


## jmakro

> Τελικα με πηραν πριν λιγο να μου πουν οτι δεν ειχε περαστει σωστα το firmware στο ρουτερ και το ξαναπερασαν απομακρυσμενα
> 
> ΜΕ ΤΟ HA35-10
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 233874
> 
> 
> ME TO SPEEDBOOSTER 2.0
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 233875


Ειναι στο ιδιο σημειο που ειχες το παλιο?
Εβαλες παλια σιμ η αφησες αυτη που εχει?

----------


## AlexT544

Στο ίδιο σημειο
Μονο την παλιά με την καινούργια είχε σήμα αλλα δεν έμπαινε σε καμια σελιδα 
Η καινούργια είναι ανενεργή την παλιά πρέπει να βάλεις αλλιως δεν δουλεύει 
Μήπως γιαυτό δεν δουλεύει στον Marios K.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Τελικα με πηραν πριν λιγο να μου πουν οτι δεν ειχε περαστει σωστα το firmware στο ρουτερ και το ξαναπερασαν απομακρυσμενα
> 
> ΜΕ ΤΟ HA35-10
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 233874
> 
> 
> ME TO SPEEDBOOSTER 2.0
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 233875


ποσες μπαρες 4g στο signal εχεις με το speedbooster 2 και ποσες με το speedbooster 1 ; . 
Δειχνει πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα στην ταχυτητα απο πριν παντως σαν ταχυτητες .




> τιποτα δεν κανει εχω παρει και στην υποστηριξη εχω βαλει και την παλια και την καινουργια τιποτα τζιφος μου φαινεται θα την κοψω την υπηρεσια booster γιατι ηδη πληρωνω ενα 10καρικο το μηνα και πιανει οποτε γουσταρει


δεκαρικο; ε οχι; 
6,74 ευρω πληρωνεις εξτρα απο την κλασικη dsl γραμμη , 2 ευρω στον λογαριασμο του σταθερου ιντερνετ και 4,74 ευρω στον λογιαριασμο κινητης . 
Για εμενα που περισσοτερο πιανω 1 γραμμη στο signal εχω αυξημενη ταχυτητα ακομα και με μια γραμμη σηματος , αμα εχεις χαμηλες ταχυτητες στο dsl κρατησε το με τα χιλια!.

----------


## panoc

Αφού κάνει CA έστω και με 2 μπάντες λογικό είναι να έχει διπλασια ταχύτητα.

----------


## AlexT544

3 με το καινούργιο
1-2 με το παλιό
Το παλιό έπιανε ανάλογα την ώρα μια έπιανε 1 και άλλες 2

----------


## jmakro

Βλεπω το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο της cosmote να περνει φωτιά για αντικατασταση του παλιού.
Να υποθέσω το παλιό πρέπει να το επιστρεψεις?

----------


## AlexT544

> Βλεπω το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο της cosmote να περνει φωτιά για αντικατασταση του παλιού.
> Να υποθέσω το παλιό πρέπει να το επιστρεψεις?


Of course

Ειναι μακραν καλυτερο απο το παλιο
1. εχει IPV6
2. WiFi6
3. 5ghz wifi
4. CA
5.LTE+

Πρεπει να ειναι το μονο ρουτερ Wifi 6 Που δινει παροχος ''ΔΩΡΕΑΝ'' για συνδεση
Δεν ειμαι και 100% σιγουρος


Τους βλεπω σε καμια βδομαδα να μενουν απο στοκ

----------


## Marios K.

> Στο ίδιο σημειο
> Μονο την παλιά με την καινούργια είχε σήμα αλλα δεν έμπαινε σε καμια σελιδα 
> Η καινούργια είναι ανενεργή την παλιά πρέπει να βάλεις αλλιως δεν δουλεύει 
> Μήπως γιαυτό δεν δουλεύει στον Marios K.


Με την καινούργια σιμ δεν έχει καν σήμα το δικό μου. Με την παλιά έχει σήμα αλλά τώρα πια δεν έχω ούτε bonding ούτε τηλέφωνο.

----------


## AlexT544

> Με την καινούργια σιμ δεν έχει καν σήμα το δικό μου. Με την παλιά έχει σήμα αλλά τώρα πια δεν έχω ούτε bonding ούτε τηλέφωνο.


ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!

----------


## DoSMaN

> Με την καινούργια σιμ δεν έχει καν σήμα το δικό μου. Με την παλιά έχει σήμα αλλά τώρα πια δεν έχω ούτε bonding ούτε τηλέφωνο.


Μήπως πρέπει και σε σένα να γίνει update το firmware;

----------


## Kerato

> Τελικα με πηραν πριν λιγο να μου πουν οτι δεν ειχε περαστει σωστα το firmware στο ρουτερ και το ξαναπερασαν απομακρυσμενα
> 
> ΜΕ ΤΟ HA35-10
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 233874
> 
> 
> ME TO SPEEDBOOSTER 2.0
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 233875


Διαφορά στον συγχρονισμό της dsl είδες;
Ή πάνω κάτω τα ίδια;

----------


## Marios K.

Έκανα μια επανεκκίνηση στο ρούτερ και δουλεύει τώρα η τηλεφωνία ευτυχώς.

- - - Updated - - -




> ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!


Τι έκδοση firmware έχει το δικό σου;

----------


## AlexT544

> Διαφορά στον συγχρονισμό της dsl είδες;
> Ή πάνω κάτω τα ίδια;


 Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω διότι με το ha35 είχα κοφτη στην ταχύτητα 
Και χθες τον έβγαλα και με βάλανε σε ελεύθερο προφίλ οπότε πάνω 18-19 πριν με το ha35 έπιανα 13-14

----------


## panoc

Νομιζω οτι σχετικα ασφαλη συμπερασματα μπορουν να βγουν μονο με συγκριση των 2 συσκευων με μονο το 4G ενεργοποιημενο και φυσικα στο ιδιο σημειο.

----------


## AlexT544

Πάντως από design είναι πολύ πιο ωραίο και πιο στιβαρό

Το firmware είναι αυτό


Επίσης στο κινητό δίπλα στο wifi του έχει το νούμερο έξι

----------


## Marios K.

> Πάντως από design είναι πολύ πιο ωραίο και πιο στιβαρό
> 
> Το firmware είναι αυτό
> 
> 
> Επίσης στο κινητό δίπλα στο wifi του έχει το νούμερο έξι


Το δικό σου έχει καινουργιο firmware! Εμένα τελειώνει σε 055

V500R021C00SPC055

----------


## AlexT544

Έκανε χθες μόνο του update κάποια στιγμή κατά τις 12 αναβοσβηναν όλα τα λαμπάκια και στην συνέχεια έκανε restart

----------


## TsonTson

> Οποιον τον ενδιαφερει SpeedBooster 2.0 
> Μπορει να το κανει μεσω chat 
> Ενας φιλος μου τους εκραξε οτι ειναι παλιο οτι δεν πιανει καλο σημα οτι δεν εχει wifi 6 5ghz wifi κλπ
> και του το εστειλαν


Πώς μπορώ να τους μιλήσω μέσω chat; Δεν το βρισκω

----------


## jmakro

Επικοινωνία να εχεις κανει και login

----------


## TsonTson

Μίλησα μέσω chat, είπα ότι το θέλω για το 5ghz wi-fi και μου είπε να πάω σε όποιο κατάστημα θέλω να επιστρέψω το παλιό για να πάρω το καινούργιο. Θα πάω τη Δευτέρα γιατί τώρα είναι κλειστά. Επίσης είπε να κρατήσω την παλιά sim.

----------


## Iris07

> Το δικό σου έχει καινουργιο firmware! Εμένα τελειώνει σε 055
> 
> V500R021C00SPC055


Μίλα μαζί τους και ζήτα αναβάθμιση online!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Πάντως από design είναι πολύ πιο ωραίο και πιο στιβαρό
> 
> Το firmware είναι αυτό
> 
> 
> Επίσης στο κινητό δίπλα στο wifi του έχει το νούμερο έξι


Cpu & memory usage.. Not bad..  :Wink:

----------


## dimyok

Να δουλευει μας ενδιαφερει βασικα - και να πιανει 100mbps download   :Razz:  Γιατι μονο με τη παλαια sim τοσο αχρηστοι ειναι να φτιαξουν τη νεα που εχει μεσα ??

----------


## GregoirX23

Ddns noip έχει το νέο;

----------


## Marios K.

> Ddns noip έχει το νέο;


Ναι έχει. Και μπορείς να το βάλεις να έχει την ip μόνο της dsl ή μόνο του bonding tunnel κ.α.

----------


## dimyok

Το ποιο βασικο δεν εχει 4G+  Nα πιανει 100mbps peak ?

----------


## panoc

> Το ποιο βασικο δεν εχει 4G+  Nα πιανει 100mbps peak ?


2CA εχει απο οσο εχω δει στα διαφορα documents που κυκλοφορουν , βεβαια υπαρχουν πολλα μοντελα με αλλο γραμμα στο τελος (αυτο που βρισκεις πιο συχνα ειναι αυτο που τελειωνει σε W), απλα απο ενα σημειο και μετα σιγουρα το κοβει ο bonding server.

----------


## Marios K.

Εμένα το δικό μου ρούτερ είναι συνεχώς σε έναν "κύκλο" . Κάνω ρεσετ. Αρχικά, δουλεύει το ίντερνετ μόνο. Κάνω επανεκκίνηση, δουλεύει ίντερνετ και τηλέφωνο . Κάνω άλλη επανεκκίνηση, για οποιοδήποτε λόγο. Δεν δουλεύει ούτε το ίντερνετ ούτε το τηλέφωνο από εκεί και πέρα. Για να ξαναλειτουργήσει πρέπει να ξανακάνω ρεσετ. Πάντα χωρίς bonding.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ναι έχει. Και μπορείς να το βάλεις να έχει την ip μόνο της dsl ή μόνο του bonding tunnel κ.α.


Ενδιαφέρον... Φώτο;  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Το ποιο βασικο δεν εχει 4G+  Nα πιανει 100mbps peak ?


Στο μανουαλ έχει κατηγορία 6 στη κινητή..

- - - Updated - - -




> 2CA εχει απο οσο εχω δει στα διαφορα documents που κυκλοφορουν , βεβαια υπαρχουν πολλα μοντελα με αλλο γραμμα στο τελος (αυτο που βρισκεις πιο συχνα ειναι αυτο που τελειωνει σε W), απλα απο ενα σημειο και μετα σιγουρα το κοβει ο bonding server.


Ακριβώς αυτό.
 Το θέμα με το 2ca είναι η σταθερότητα στα +60... Όχι όπως πριν που έδινε ότι ήθελε.. 
Το ρούτερ φυσικά κ θα μπορεί να πάει κ πιο πάνω, αλλά το κόβει ο κόφτης.. 
Τώρα αν παίζει και κάποιο στυλ επιπέδου qos priority, αλλάζει..

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμένα το δικό μου ρούτερ είναι συνεχώς σε έναν "κύκλο" . Κάνω ρεσετ. Αρχικά, δουλεύει το ίντερνετ μόνο. Κάνω επανεκκίνηση, δουλεύει ίντερνετ και τηλέφωνο . Κάνω άλλη επανεκκίνηση, για οποιοδήποτε λόγο. Δεν δουλεύει ούτε το ίντερνετ ούτε το τηλέφωνο από εκεί και πέρα. Για να ξαναλειτουργήσει πρέπει να ξανακάνω ρεσετ. Πάντα χωρίς bonding.


Με το νέο;  :Thinking:

----------


## dimyok

Ε λογικο .... 4 χρονια καναμε να μαθουμε το παλιο να δουλευει καπως τωρα δε βιαζομαι να παραγγειλω το καινουργιο  :Razz:

----------


## Marios K.

> Με το νέο;


Ναι. (βάζω φωτό σε λίγο)
Edit: Με κωδικούς otenetdemo λειτουργεί κανονικά το ίντερνετ. Όταν παίρνει τα δικά μου στοιχεία δεν έχω ίντερνετ.

----------


## Kerato

> 2CA εχει απο οσο εχω δει στα διαφορα documents που κυκλοφορουν , βεβαια υπαρχουν πολλα μοντελα με αλλο γραμμα στο τελος (αυτο που βρισκεις πιο συχνα ειναι αυτο που τελειωνει σε W), απλα απο ενα σημειο και μετα σιγουρα το κοβει ο bonding server.





> Ακριβώς αυτό.
>  Το θέμα με το 2ca είναι η σταθερότητα στα +60... Όχι όπως πριν που έδινε ότι ήθελε.. 
> Το ρούτερ φυσικά κ θα μπορεί να πάει κ πιο πάνω, αλλά το κόβει ο κόφτης.. 
> Τώρα αν παίζει και κάποιο στυλ επιπέδου qos priority, αλλάζει..


Α μπράβο αυτό είναι το ζουμί.
Εγώ μέσα στην ατυχία μου (κακή dsl) είμαι τυχερός στο ότι η κεραία της cosmote δεν έχει πολύ φόρτο (χωριό, μεγάλος Μ.Ο. ηλικίας, μικρή χρήση ίντερνετ). 
Έχω δει σε speedtest ειδικά αργά το βράδυ - ξημερώματα, όταν ξεκινάει η μέτρηση να ανεβαίνει και στα 90-95Mbps και σταδιακά να πέφτει στα 55-60max και να μένει εκεί μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί το τεστ.
Άρα μπαίνει ο κόφτης και ενώ μπορεί η κεραία να μου δώσει περισσότερο, δεν τα παίρνω.
Αρα όσο CA και να κάνει, ο κόφτης θα μας ξενερώνει.

----------


## panoc

> Α μπράβο αυτό είναι το ζουμί.
> Εγώ μέσα στην ατυχία μου (κακή dsl) είμαι τυχερός στο ότι η κεραία της cosmote δεν έχει πολύ φόρτο (χωριό, μεγάλος Μ.Ο. ηλικίας, μικρή χρήση ίντερνετ). 
> Έχω δει σε speedtest ειδικά αργά το βράδυ - ξημερώματα, όταν ξεκινάει η μέτρηση να ανεβαίνει και στα 90-95Mbps και σταδιακά να πέφτει στα 55-60max και να μένει εκεί μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί το τεστ.
> Άρα μπαίνει ο κόφτης και ενώ μπορεί η κεραία να μου δώσει περισσότερο, δεν τα παίρνω.
> Αρα όσο CA και να κάνει, ο κόφτης θα μας ξενερώνει.


Μα εάν δε κάνω λάθος η υπηρεσία διαφημίζεται ως + έως 50mbps όχι παραπάνω.

----------


## dimyok

+60 στο προηγουμενο μοντελο . το νεο LTE2 plus σιγουρα φτανει +80 . Με αλλη sim το παλιο φτανει +100

----------


## jmakro

Το νεο huawei υπαρχει περίπτωση να το βρει καποιος για αγορά ξεχωριστά.
Ποσο να το δινει η κοσμοτε άραγε  αν το δίνει?

----------


## Kerato

> +60 στο προηγουμενο μοντελο . το νεο LTE2 plus σιγουρα φτανει +80 . Με αλλη sim το παλιο φτανει +100


Το θέμα είναι πόσο είναι ο κόφτης, όχι τι ταχύτητες πιάνει το router ως υλοποίηση hardware.
Αν είναι +50Mbps οπως είπε ο φίλος παραπάνω, και 5G να ήταν, πάλι 50Mbps extra θα σου έδινε.

----------


## AlexT544

Εντωμεταξυ το δικο μου εχει φαει Bug στο interface γραφει νο σερβις αλλα δουλευει κανονικα το 4g

----------


## Marios K.

Το config file του νέου booster είναι ένα απλό unencrypted xml. Κατάφερα να ενεργοποιήσω telnet.

----------


## AlexT544

OFF TOPIC
Οποιος ξερει σε μια αλλη συνδεση που εχω καηκε το τροφοδοτικο του oxygen multigateway hdi34201 ξερετε μηπως αν υπαρχει καλωδιο που να ειναι απο την μια Usb και απο την αλλη η θυρα της τροφοδοσία

----------


## sdikr

> OFF TOPIC
> Οποιος ξερει σε μια αλλη συνδεση που εχω καηκε το τροφοδοτικο του oxygen multigateway hdi34201 ξερετε μηπως αν υπαρχει καλωδιο που να ειναι απο την μια Usb και απο την αλλη η θυρα τροφοδοσιας του oxygen


Η usb δεν μπορεί να δώσει τα 12V  2A που θέλει το oxygen,   υπάρχει μεγαλη πιθανότητα να κάψεις τις θύρες Usb Που θα το βάλεις, καθώς υπάρχουν τέτοια καλώδια.

Πάνε σε ενα κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών και πάρε ενα σωστό τροφοδοτικό

----------


## AlexT544

OK thanks 
Επειδή κάτι έχω διαβάσει για το telnet μου εξηγείς τα βήματα πως το έκανες

----------


## Marios K.

> OK thanks 
> Επειδή κάτι έχω διαβάσει για το telnet μου εξηγείς τα βήματα πως το έκανες


Αν κατεβάσεις από τη σελίδα του ρούτερ το αρχείο ρυθμίσεων, και το ανοίξεις με έναν επεξεργαστή κειμένου και κανείς αναζήτηση για telnet, θα βρεις κάποιες ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να ενεργοποίησης. Μην ενεργοποίησης το telnetwanenable. Απ'ότι θυμάμαι οι ρυθμίσεις είναι TelnetLanEnable, TelnetWifiEnable και σε ένα σημείο που γράφει ports= 80,443 πρόσθεσε πρώτο το 23. Και εκεί που γράφει HTTP,HTTPS πρόσθεσε TELNET . Τίποτα δεν είναι ακριβές στο ποστ οπότε ψάξε και στο αρχείο μηπως ξέχασα τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω μήπως το άλλαξαν στο νέο firmware (έχω ακόμα το 055).

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα ψάχνω να βρω το password του telnet.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Α μπράβο αυτό είναι το ζουμί.
> Εγώ μέσα στην ατυχία μου (κακή dsl) είμαι τυχερός στο ότι η κεραία της cosmote δεν έχει πολύ φόρτο (χωριό, μεγάλος Μ.Ο. ηλικίας, μικρή χρήση ίντερνετ). 
> Έχω δει σε speedtest ειδικά αργά το βράδυ - ξημερώματα, όταν ξεκινάει η μέτρηση να ανεβαίνει και στα 90-95Mbps και σταδιακά να πέφτει στα 55-60max και να μένει εκεί μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί το τεστ.
> Άρα μπαίνει ο κόφτης και ενώ μπορεί η κεραία να μου δώσει περισσότερο, δεν τα παίρνω.
> Αρα όσο CA και να κάνει, ο κόφτης θα μας ξενερώνει.


Το θέμα με το 2ca δεν είναι ο κόφτης.. Είπαμε ότι είναι η σταθερότητα των +60.. Η αμεσότητα σε σχέση με το δίχως 2ca..

- - - Updated - - -




> +60 στο προηγουμενο μοντελο . το νεο LTE2 plus σιγουρα φτανει +80 . Με αλλη sim το παλιο φτανει +100


Δεν αλλάζει κάτι ο νέος εξοπλισμός στο όριο που υπάρχει τώρα.. Αν θα το αλλάξουν και θα το προσαρμόσουν στις αντοχές του νέου εξοπλισμού θα το δούμε.. Το θέμα αρχικά είναι να μειωθούν τα παράπονα που δεν μπορούν να πιάσουν καλά καλά ούτε τα +60.. Η σταθερότητα.. Η αμεσότητα των +60... Πιστεύω να έγινα κατανοητός.. 
Καλό επίσης θα ήταν όσοι τα έχουν και τα 2 να κάνουν μερικές μετρήσεις στο ίδιο σημείο, με τη δική του σιμ, αλλά κ με άλλη, να δούμε αν υπάρχει κάποια ουσιαστική διαφορά..

- - - Updated - - -




> Το config file του νέου booster είναι ένα απλό unencrypted xml. Κατάφερα να ενεργοποιήσω telnet.


Είναι ίσως μέχρι να το πάρουν πρέφα και να το κλειδώσουν.. 
Αλλά και τελνετ να έχει, ξέρουμε chipset; Ξέρουμε εντολές για το command;

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν κατεβάσεις από τη σελίδα του ρούτερ το αρχείο ρυθμίσεων, και το ανοίξεις με έναν επεξεργαστή κειμένου και κανείς αναζήτηση για telnet, θα βρεις κάποιες ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να ενεργοποίησης. Μην ενεργοποίησης το telnetwanenable. Απ'ότι θυμάμαι οι ρυθμίσεις είναι TelnetLanEnable, TelnetWifiEnable και σε ένα σημείο που γράφει ports= 80,443 πρόσθεσε πρώτο το 23. Και εκεί που γράφει HTTP,HTTPS πρόσθεσε TELNET . Τίποτα δεν είναι ακριβές στο ποστ οπότε ψάξε και στο αρχείο μηπως ξέχασα τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω μήπως το άλλαξαν στο νέο firmware (έχω ακόμα το 055).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τώρα ψάχνω να βρω το password του telnet.


Συνήθως είναι η κενό η το ίδιο με το gui νομίζω.. 
Τι εντολές θα δώσουμε μετά ξέρουμε;

----------


## Marios K.

> Είναι ίσως μέχρι να το πάρουν πρέφα και να το κλειδώσουν.. 
> Αλλά και τελνετ να έχει, ξέρουμε chipset; Ξέρουμε εντολές για το command;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Συνήθως είναι η κενό η το ίδιο με το gui νομίζω.. 
> Τι εντολές θα δώσουμε μετά ξέρουμε;


Απ'ότι ξέρω στα Huawei οι εντολές είναι ίδιες σε πάρα πολλά μοντέλα ανεξαρτήτως chipset. (Επίσης, κάποιο help δε θα έχει :Wink:  Απ'το config φαίνεται πως είναι arm το chipset αλλά όχι κάτι συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## GregoirX23

> OFF TOPIC
> Οποιος ξερει σε μια αλλη συνδεση που εχω καηκε το τροφοδοτικο του oxygen multigateway hdi34201 ξερετε μηπως αν υπαρχει καλωδιο που να ειναι απο την μια Usb και απο την αλλη η θυρα της τροφοδοσία


Εμένα είναι η απορία μου στο που κολλάει η usb με το τροφοδοτικό;  :Thinking: 
Τι σκεφτόσουν να κάνεις; 
Έχεις τροφοδοτικό η θύρα usb που μπορεί να δώσει αυτή τη τάση φορτίο που ζητάς; 
Μια απλή κανονική θύρα δεν θα κάνει όπως σου είπαν και θα δημιουργηθούν πιθανά προβλήματα καθώς είναι 5v κ με μικρές-μέτριες αντοχές φορτίου 500ma~2a max.. Αλλά δεν σου κάνει η τάση.. Οπότε κ το φορτίο δεν μας κάνει..  :No no: 
Το πρότυπο qc2 κ πάνω στη usb ίσως θα μπορούσε να τα δώσει αλλά λογικά προηγείται κάποια επικοινωνία πρώτα ανάμεσα στις συσκευές.. Οπότε και πάλι δεν ξέρω αν θα δούλευε.. Και μετά είναι και το πάχος του καλωδίου ώστε να αντέξει το φορτίο.. 
Συμπέρασμα; Μη κάνεις πειράματα, ψάξε σε μαγαζί η online κάποιο κανονικό τροφοδοτικό με τα specs που θες η και λίγο παραπάνω σε amp ώστε να παίζει πιο ξεκούραστα..
Με μια μικρή έρευνα.. 
https://www.skroutz.gr/search?keyphrase=12v+1a
Αν πάρεις κάποιο fixed 12v/1a να δεις να ταιριάζει το βύσμα.. 
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/25604025/An...l?from=catspan
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/30847092/Sw...l?from=catspan
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/25709289/Te...l?from=catspan
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/27251401/%C...l?from=catspan
Αλλιώς για πιο σίγουρα.. Κάτι που δεν θα πάει χαμένο μελλοντικά.. 
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/25483968/MW...-MW3R15GS.html
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/25483873/MW...MW3IP25GS.html
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/25545668/Mi...A-2250mAh.html


- - - Updated - - -




> Απ'ότι ξέρω στα Huawei οι εντολές είναι ίδιες σε πάρα πολλά μοντέλα ανεξαρτήτως chipset. (Επίσης, κάποιο help δε θα έχει Απ'το config φαίνεται πως είναι arm το chipset αλλά όχι κάτι συγκεκριμένο.


Τις έχεις βρει κάπου τις εντολές αυτές;

----------


## Marios K.

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τις έχεις βρει κάπου τις εντολές αυτές;


Κάπου όλες μαζί όχι. Αλλά ως τώρα έχω δει ότι τα περισσότερα Huawei έχουν help με όλες τις εντολές. Από chipset, επειδή έχει wifi 6 πιστεύω υπάρχουν 4 επιλογές:
1. Broadcom ARM chipset 
2. Qualcomm IPQ5xxx, IPQ6xxx, IPQ8xxx
3. Mediatek MT7622 (αν και δε νομίζω)
4. Huawei chipset (θα έλεγα το πιθανότερο)

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> 3 με το καινούργιο
> 1-2 με το παλιό
> Το παλιό έπιανε ανάλογα την ώρα μια έπιανε 1 και άλλες 2


και εμενα τα ιδια ακριβως , συνεχεια στην μια γραμμη  ειναι και καποιες φορες παει και 2 παυλες το σημα , γενικοτερα ειναι στην μια γραμμη , αρα το καινουργιο που εχει ca δηλαδη 4g+ που συνδεει 2 μπαντες κανονικα θα πρεπει μονο οταν το χρησιμοποιειται το δικτυο να εχει καλυτερη ταχυτητα και να κανει ca , οπως γινεται και με το κινητο και οταν δεν γινεται χρηση του ιντερνετ να γυριζει σε απλο 4g.

εμενα γενικα αυτες τις ημερες το παλιο hybrid που εχω της huawei εχω συχνα αποσυνδεσεις  dsl !, αλλα δεν με εχει επηρεασει ουτε στο τηλεφωνο αλλα ουτε στο ιντερνετ . 

το boonding already exists <404> τι σημαινει; μαλλον λογω της κακοκαιριας και των κεραυνων πιστευω  να υπηρχε θεμα.
επισης σημερα βλεπω οτι εχει συνχρονισει παρα πολυ καλα 
 
αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι το line attenuation απο τοτε που αλλαξα την καλωδιωση και εβαλα και scotchlock στις ενωσεις για μονωση ειχα παντα 34.5 attenuation , τωρα μια παει 35 και πεφτει ο συνχρονισμος και μια το βλεπω σε 34.5, εχω παρει νεα scotchlock σκεφτομαι να τα αλλαξω μπας και αλλαξει κατι και σταθεροποιηθει στα 34.5 και σταματησουνε οι αποσυνδεσεις.

----------


## AlexT544

παιδια βρηκα root passwords αλλα νομιζω ειναι κρυπτογραφημενα μπορει καποιςο να βοθησεις??

----------


## Marios K.

> παιδια βρηκα root passwords αλλα νομιζω ειναι κρυπτογραφημενα μπορει καποιςο να βοθησεις??


Κι εγώ τα κρυπτογραφημένα βρήκα. Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να αντιγράψεις το salt και password απ' το admin που ξέρεις τον κωδικό στο root και να δεις αν λειτουργεί έτσι. Το root είναι cli account δηλαδη για telnet, ssh. Υπάρχει και ένα άλλο superadmin για το web UI που είναι disabled.

----------


## AlexT544

αυτο εκανα και περιμενω να bootarei και εχει και superadmin acc

- - - Updated - - -




> Κι εγώ τα κρυπτογραφημένα βρήκα. Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να αντιγράψεις το salt και password απ' το admin που ξέρεις τον κωδικό στο root και να δεις αν λειτουργεί έτσι. Το root είναι cli account δηλαδη για telnet, ssh. Υπάρχει και ένα άλλο superadmin για το web UI που είναι disabled.


μεσω του telnet μπορω να πειραξω το snr 
αν ναι εξηγησε μου πως το κανω

----------


## Marios K.

> αυτο εκανα και περιμενω να bootarei και εχει και superadmin acc
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> μεσω του telnet μπορω να πειραξω το snr 
> αν ναι εξηγησε μου πως το κανω


Κατάφερες να μπεις; Εμένα έγραφε συνέχεια wrong username or password . Αν ναι, η εντολή help ή ? έχει κάποιο αποτέλεσμα;

----------


## AlexT544

γραφει wrong password
den to kataferno

----------


## Marios K.

> γραφει wrong password
> den to kataferno


Μπορείς να προσθέσεις στο UserGroup cpe-1 ή cpe-2 για τον root user;

----------


## AlexT544

gia perimene

----------


## Marios K.

Αν δε λειτουργήσει αυτο, δοκίμασε να βάλεις 0 ή 1
(εμένα μου έκαναν ρεσετ το ρούτερ απ'την κοσμοτε και μου είπαν να μην πειράξω ρυθμίσεις γιατί είναι ανοιχτό βλάβη, αλλιώς θα το δοκίμαζα)

----------


## AlexT544

ΠΟΥ ΝΑ βαλω το 0 η 1

----------


## Marios K.

Στο UserGroup. Επισης, τι αριθμό έχει στο EncryptType;

----------


## AlexT544

δεν λεει καπου encrypttype

----------


## Marios K.

Sorry, είναι EncryptMode τελικά

----------


## AlexT544

3 GRAFEI

----------


## Marios K.

> 3 GRAFEI


Χμμμ... σε εμένα γράφει 2. Είχα βρει κάπου ένα site που εξηγούσε όλες τις επιλογές στο config file αλλά ήταν παλιά και δεν μπορώ να το βρώ .

----------


## AlexT544

ενεργοποιησα το tlenet πως μπαινω τωρα μεσω cmd??

- - - Updated - - -

καταφερα να μπω αλλα δνε ξερω πως να πειραξω το snr ειμαι εκει που λεει WAP>

----------


## Marios K.

> ενεργοποιησα το tlenet πως μπαινω τωρα μεσω cmd??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> καταφερα να μπω αλλα δνε ξερω πως να πειραξω το snr ειμαι εκει που λεει WAP>


Πώς κατάφερες τελικα; Το ρούτερ απαντά στην εντολή help ή ?

----------


## AlexT544

ΕΚΑΝΑ αυτα που μου ειχες πει σε παλιοτερο ποστ και μπηκα

- - - Updated - - -

den apantaei

- - - Updated - - -

μηπως επρπε να κανω κατι αλλο πρωτα??

----------


## Marios K.

> ΕΚΑΝΑ αυτα που μου ειχες πει σε παλιοτερο ποστ και μπηκα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> den apantaei
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> μηπως επρπε να κανω κατι αλλο πρωτα??


Δοκίμασες και το ?

Έβαλες τελικά κάτι στο usergroup; Ένεργοποιησα το telnet και έβαλα ίδιο salt και password με το webui και ακόμα μου βγάζει wrong password στο telnet.

----------


## sdikr

Κάντε εναν κόπο να διορθώσετε τα Greeklish, καθώς δεν επιτρέπονται στο φόρουμ

----------


## GregoirX23

> και εμενα τα ιδια ακριβως , συνεχεια στην μια γραμμη  ειναι και καποιες φορες παει και 2 παυλες το σημα , γενικοτερα ειναι στην μια γραμμη , αρα το καινουργιο που εχει ca δηλαδη 4g+ που συνδεει 2 μπαντες κανονικα θα πρεπει μονο οταν το χρησιμοποιειται το δικτυο να εχει καλυτερη ταχυτητα και να κανει ca , οπως γινεται και με το κινητο και οταν δεν γινεται χρηση του ιντερνετ να γυριζει σε απλο 4g.
> 
> εμενα γενικα αυτες τις ημερες το παλιο hybrid που εχω της huawei εχω συχνα αποσυνδεσεις  dsl !, αλλα δεν με εχει επηρεασει ουτε στο τηλεφωνο αλλα ουτε στο ιντερνετ . 
> 
> το boonding already exists <404> τι σημαινει; μαλλον λογω της κακοκαιριας και των κεραυνων πιστευω  να υπηρχε θεμα.
> επισης σημερα βλεπω οτι εχει συνχρονισει παρα πολυ καλα 
>  
> αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι το line attenuation απο τοτε που αλλαξα την καλωδιωση και εβαλα και scotchlock στις ενωσεις για μονωση ειχα παντα 34.5 attenuation , τωρα μια παει 35 και πεφτει ο συνχρονισμος και μια το βλεπω σε 34.5, εχω παρει νεα scotchlock σκεφτομαι να τα αλλαξω μπας και αλλαξει κατι και σταθεροποιηθει στα 34.5 και σταματησουνε οι αποσυνδεσεις.


Το μήνυμα σημαίνει ότι το bonding είναι ήδη up και αυτό προσπαθεί να το σηκώσει ξανά.. 
Αν παίζει οκ μη δίνεις σημασία, μάλλον κάτι έχει κολλήσει και θα φτιάξει λογικά μόνο του.. 
Όσο για το συγχρονισμό με σνρ5.6 μάλλον μετά από κάποια διακοπή πρόλαβε να κλειδώσει πρώτο.. Κάνε ένα ρρ και θα το δεις εκεί που ξέρεις.. Τη ταχύτητα δλδ.. 
Η διαφορά στην εξασθένηση είναι πολύ μικρή για να δώσεις την όποια σημασία..

----------


## AlexT544

Πατωντας το ερωτηματικο βγανει αυτο 

*Spoiler:*




			 acc get accesslimit
ampcmd show log
appmcmd debug
appmcmd regplat
appmcmd show
backup dsllog by ftp
bbsp clear policy-stats wan
bbspara
bbspcmd
chipdebug
clear lastword
clear port statistics
clear sfwd drop statistics
collect debug info
collect system info
collect wlan info
component delete all
debug ifm
debug qoscfg
debug sample mediastar
debugging dsp diagnose
debugging dsp para diagnose
debugging dsp record
debugging dsp t38diag
dhcp client attach
dhcp client detach
dhcp client6 attach
dhcp client6 detach
dhcp server pool config
dhcp server pool disable
dhcp server pool enable
dhcp server pool lease config
dhcp server pool option add
dhcp server pool option del
dhcp server pool option flush
dhcp server pool restart
diagnose
display aclservicesrule
display backup list
display bbsp log
display bbsp stats btv
display bbsp stats wan
display board2Item
display boardItem
display bomItem
display connection
display connection all
display current-configuration
display cwmp debug
display cwmp status
display ddns info
display debug info dhcp6c
display debug info dhcp6s
display debug info pppoev6
display debug info ra
display debuglog info
display debugwifilog info
display device-cert info
display deviceInfo
display dhcp client
display dhcp client all
display dhcp client6
display dhcp client6 all
display dhcp server pool
display dhcp server pool all
display dhcp server pool option
display dhcp server static
display dhcp server user
display dhcp server user all
display dhcp_em result
display diagnose info
display dns proxy info
display dnsserver static domain
display dpst
display dpst all
display dsl snr
display dslinfo
display dslsystem
display dsp channel para
display dynamic route
display eaiinfo
display ethoam ma info
display ethoam md info
display ethoam mep info
display ethoam mep perf
display ffwd table
display file
display firewall rule
display flashlock status
display igmp
display igmp config
display inner version
display ip interface
display ip neigh
display ip route
display iperf client result
display iperf server result
display lan mac filter
display lanmac
display lanport workmode
display lastword
display log info
display macaddress timer
display machineItem
display memory detail
display memory info
display microwave ctrl info
display msg-queue
display nat port mapping
display NCE info
display nff log
display optic
display policy route all
display port statistics
display portstatistics
display ppp interface
display pppoe client
display pppoe client all
display pppoe_em result
display productmac
display progress load
display rfpi
display sfp status
display sfwd drop statistics
display sfwd port statistics
display sn
display ssh authentication-type
display ssh-hostkey fingerprint
display startup info
display swm bootstate
display swm state
display sysinfo
display syslog
display timeout
display timer
display tr069 info
display usb devList
display version
display voicelinetest
display voip dsp para diagnose state
display voip dsp para diagnose statistics
display voip dtmfdiag state
display voip dtmfsimpara
display voip info
display voip rightflag
display voip ring info
display voip rtpdiag
display voip tone info
display waninfo
display waninfo all
display waninfo all detail
display wanmac
display wifi ap
display wifi associate
display wifi calibrate mode
display wifi information
display wifi multicast
display wifi neighbor
display wifi pa type
display wifi radio
display wifichip
display wlanmac
display xdsl actualdelay
display xdsl connection status
display xdsl crc
display xdsl statistics
display xdsl vectoring
dnsserver add static
dnsserver delete static
firewall log
flush dhcp server pool
flush dnsserver cache
get port config all
get testself
get wlan advance
get wlan associated
get wlan attach
get wlan basic
get wlan enable
get wlan isolate
get wlan stats
get wlan txpower
get wlan wps
hybrid
igmp clear statistics
igmp disable
igmp enable
igmp get debug switch
igmp get global cfg
igmp get iptv
igmp get multilmac
igmp get port multicast config
igmp get statistics
igmp set debug switch
ip -6 neigh
ip -6 route
ip -6 rule
ip interface config
ip neigh
ip neigh add
ip neigh delete
ip neigh flush
ip route
ip route show
ip rule
lan mac filter add
lan mac filter delete
lan mac filter disable
lan mac filter enable
lan mac filter flush
load fem par
load pack
load ssh-pubkey
logout
macaddress
make ssh hostkey
mid get
mid off
mid set
napt cli
netstat -na
nslookup
oam show eventlog
ping
plugcmd show state
plugcmd start
plugcmd stop
plugcmd uninstall
plugincmd debug
ppp interface config
pppoe client attach
pppoe client detach
qoscfg get
quit
reset
restore backup
restore manufactory
route get default
save data
save log
set apssh
set aptelnet
set cwmp debug
set ethportmirror
set iperf client
set iperf server
set led
set microwave ctrl
set nce
set newparentalctrl
set newparentalctrl stats
set ringchk
set timeout
set userpasswd
set voice announcement
set voice dtmfmethod
set voicedebug
set voicelinetest
set voiceportloop
set voicesignalingprint
set voip clip
set voip dsptemplate
set voip dtmfdebug
set voip dtmfdetfilter
set voip dtmfdiag start
set voip dtmfdiag stop
set voip dtmfsimpara
set voip dtmfsimu start
set voip dtmfsimu stop
set voip fax T38
set voip faxmodem switch
set voip highpassfilter
set voip portgain
set voip rtpdiag
set voip sipprofile
set wifi expert
set wifi radio
set wlan isolate
sfwd port statistics
ssh authentication-type
ssh remote
stats clear
stats display
su
telnet remote
traceroute
trafficdump
udm clear log
udm show log
undo debugging dsp diagnose
undo debugging dsp para diagnose
undo debugging dsp record
undo debugging dsp t38diag
undo firewall log
voice net diagnose start
voice remote diagnose server set
voice remote diagnose set
vspa clear rtp statistics
vspa debug
vspa display conference info
vspa display digitmap info
vspa display dsp running info
vspa display dsp state
vspa display dsp template info
vspa display mg info
vspa display online user info
vspa display port status
vspa display profilebody info
vspa display rtp statistics
vspa display service log
vspa display signal scene info
vspa display signal scene list
vspa display user call state
vspa display user status
vspa reset
vspa shutdown mg
wap list
wap ps
wap top
xdsl port activate
xdsl port deactivate

----------


## GregoirX23

Αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο, βάλε αυτό το κατεβατο με τις εντολές σε ένα spoiler..

- - - Updated - - -

Btw δεν βλέπω κάποια εντολή για σνρ.. Τι ακριβώς θέλετε να κάνετε με το τελνετ;

----------


## Marios K.

> Πατωντας το ερωτηματικο βγανει αυτο 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			 acc get accesslimit
> ampcmd show log
> ...


Δοκίμασε su και μετά ερωτηματικό.

- - - Updated - - -

Ο ACS server της cosmote μόλις μου έκανε reset το ρούτερ!

----------


## Thanasis95

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά! Έχει 3 εβδομάδες περίπου που χρησιμοποιώ και εγώ το home speed booster. Ενώ στο speed test από την σελίδα της cosmote μου βγάζει download 40 κάτι και upload κοντά στα 2 όταν έχω την τηλεόραση να παίζει στο iptv και ασχοληθώ με κινητό στο ίντερνετ κολλάει η TV. Υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση που θα πρέπει να κάνω;

----------


## Marios K.

Μου φτιάξανε το ρούτερ στις 10 το βράδυ. Και το bonding πάει σφαίρα! Έφτασα τα 85 Mbps

----------


## newbye

> Μου φτιάξανε το ρούτερ στις 10 το βράδυ. Και το bonding πάει σφαίρα! Έφτασα τα 85 Mbps


Upload?

----------


## Marios K.

> Upload?


Γύρω στα 6.5mbps με wifi

----------


## Kerato

Με τι συγχρονισμό σε dsl? Δλδ από το 4G περίπου πόσα παίρνεις;
Σε speedtest σου κρατάει σταθερά τα 85Mbps?

----------


## Marios K.

> Με τι συγχρονισμό σε dsl? Δλδ από το 4G περίπου πόσα παίρνεις;
> Σε speedtest σου κρατάει σταθερά τα 85Mbps?


Με dsl 50/5. Σε speed test από 75-85 περισσότερο γύρω στα 80. Σε σχέση με το προηγούμενο ρούτερ που δεν έκανε τίποτα είναι πολύ καλύτερο.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Με dsl 50/5. Σε speed test από 75-85 περισσότερο γύρω στα 80. Σε σχέση με το προηγούμενο ρούτερ που δεν έκανε τίποτα είναι πολύ καλύτερο.


Το έβγαλες καμία βόλτα σε άλλη περιοχή να δεις αν συνεχίζει να δουλεύει ή όχι;

----------


## Thanasis95

> Μου φτιάξανε το ρούτερ στις 10 το βράδυ. Και το bonding πάει σφαίρα! Έφτασα τα 85 Mbps


Ποιος σου το έφτιαξε από το ΟΤΕ; Αν ναι τι τους είπες για να καλέσω και εγώ και να τους πω.

----------


## Marios K.

> Ποιος σου το έφτιαξε από το ΟΤΕ; Αν ναι τι τους είπες για να καλέσω και εγώ και να τους πω.


Δεν τους είπα κάτι ιδιαίτερο. Ότι δεν δουλεύει το bonding, ο συνδιασμός dsl και κινητής. Είχα ανοίξει βλάβη από την προηγούμενη μέρα και βλέπω το ρούτερ στις 22:00 περίπου να κάνει επανεκκίνηση και να ανάβει το bonding. Μου έβαλαν καινούργιο λογισμικό.

----------


## netlag

> παιδιά το καινουριο Booster έχει στο firmware επιλογή για εξωτερική κεραία, όπως δηλαδή το παλιό booster στο latest firmware του;;;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 233872


συγγνώμη που ξαναρωτάω αλλά με καίει γιατι ειμαι με εξωτερικη κεραία.

Μάλλον δεν έχει καν υποδοχές για κεραία ε;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά! Έχει 3 εβδομάδες περίπου που χρησιμοποιώ και εγώ το home speed booster. Ενώ στο speed test από την σελίδα της cosmote μου βγάζει download 40 κάτι και upload κοντά στα 2 όταν έχω την τηλεόραση να παίζει στο iptv και ασχοληθώ με κινητό στο ίντερνετ κολλάει η TV. Υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση που θα πρέπει να κάνω;


Ίσως αν ορίσεις ποιες συσκευές θα χρησιμοποιούν τι.. Μπορεί να βοηθήσει αυτό.. 
Τι θα βγαίνει από κινητή και τι από σταθερή δλδ.. 
Δεν ξέρω αν η τηλεόραση μπορεί να βγει από κινητή.. 
Απλά μια ιδέα.. 
Τα παιδιά που το έχουν θα σε βοηθήσουν να το ρυθμίσεις..

----------


## Marios K.

> συγγνώμη που ξαναρωτάω αλλά με καίει γιατι ειμαι με εξωτερικη κεραία.
> 
> Μάλλον δεν έχει καν υποδοχές για κεραία ε;


Έχει υποδοχές για κεραία και νομίζω αποφασίζει αυτόματα ποια κεραία θα χρησιμοποιήσει.

----------


## netlag

> Έχει υποδοχές για κεραία και νομίζω αποφασίζει αυτόματα ποια κεραία θα χρησιμοποιήσει.


σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αν μπορείς να ανεβάσεις κανα screenshot από τη σχετική περιοχη στο web interface θα ήμουν υπόχρεος.

----------


## TsonTson

> Μίλησα μέσω chat, είπα ότι το θέλω για το 5ghz wi-fi και μου είπε να πάω σε όποιο κατάστημα θέλω να επιστρέψω το παλιό για να πάρω το καινούργιο. Θα πάω τη Δευτέρα γιατί τώρα είναι κλειστά. Επίσης είπε να κρατήσω την παλιά sim.



Δε θα πω ότι δεν το περίμενα, αλλά τα καταστήματα εδώ δεν έχουν το speedbooster 2.0. Ξαναμίλησα μέσω chat μήπως μου το έστελναν με courier αλλά τώρα ο υπάλληλος μου είπε "Μπορούμε να κάνουμε αίτημα για να λάβετε νέο μοντεμ ως αντικατάσταση αυτού που έχετε τώρα στην κατοχή σας. Αυτό ωστόσο δεν συνεπάγεται ότι θα λάβετε το νέο μοντέλο. Θα λάβετε όποιο αποστέλλεται απο τις αποθήκες μας. Αυτό σημαίνει πως μπορεί να λάβετε και το ίδιο."  "Δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε αίτημα για να λάβετε συγκεκριμένο router" και μετά τον ρώτησα να μου πει αν μπορεί να μάθει ποιο στέλνουν για να δω αν θέλω να κάνω αίτημα ή όχι και μου λέει "Δεν μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε ποιο θα σταλεί. Όποιο είναι διαθέσιμο στις αποθήκες, αυτό και θα σταλεί. Πάρα πολλές πιθανότητες να λάβετε το ίδιο που έχετε τώρα." Τι να κάνω; Έχει νόημα να ξαναδοκιμάσω με άλλο υπάλληλο; Το έχει παραλάβει κανείς μέσω courier;

----------


## Marios K.

> σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αν μπορείς να ανεβάσεις κανα screenshot από τη σχετική περιοχη στο web interface θα ήμουν υπόχρεος.


Ορίστε!

----------


## netlag

τέλεια, ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## alexiskara

Καλησπέρα μολις παρέλαβα από κούριερ… εγώ βέβαια είχα θέματα με την γραμμή μου και με ένα απλό τηλέφωνο μου το έστειλαν αμέσως!!!Σε λίγο θα πάω σπίτι να το συνδέσω …

----------


## TsonTson

> Καλησπέρα μολις παρέλαβα από κούριερ… εγώ βέβαια είχα θέματα με την γραμμή μου και με ένα απλό τηλέφωνο μου το έστειλαν αμέσως!!!Σε λίγο θα πάω σπίτι να το συνδέσω …


Εννοείς ότι σου έστειλαν το speedbooster 2.0? Και αν ναι σου είχαν επιβεβαιώσει από το τηλέφωνο ότι θα είναι το καινούργιο, ή απλά ζήτησες αντικατάσταση και ήρθε αυτό;

----------


## alexiskara

Ναι ειχα προβλημα  με την γραμμη μου ,τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και τους το ζητησα... λεγοντας οτι ακουσα οτι υπαρχει ενα νεο ρουτερ...απλα μου ειπε οκ και μου το στειλανε...μολις το εβαλα και προσπαθω να δω τη γινεται.. πάντως ειναι τεράστιο σε σχέση με το παλιο..

----------


## TsonTson

> Ναι ειχα προβλημα  με την γραμμη μου ,τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και τους το ζητησα... λεγοντας οτι ακουσα οτι υπαρχει ενα νεο ρουτερ...απλα μου ειπε οκ και μου το στειλανε...μολις το εβαλα και προσπαθω να δω τη γινεται.. πάντως ειναι τεράστιο σε σχέση με το παλιο..


τι προβλημα ειχες ακριβως; και σε ποιον αριθμο καλεσες; (εξυπηρετηση η βλαβες; )

----------


## alexiskara

> τι προβλημα ειχες ακριβως; και σε ποιον αριθμο καλεσες; (εξυπηρετηση η βλαβες; )


χαμηλη ταχυτητα....13788 ...τωρα ομως δεν συνδεεται με τιποτα  το νεο...προσπαθω τοση ωρα μαζι τους και ακρη δεν εχω βρει....

----------


## newbye

> χαμηλη ταχυτητα....13788 ...τωρα ομως δεν συνδεεται με τιποτα  το νεο...προσπαθω τοση ωρα μαζι τους και ακρη δεν εχω βρει....


Με την παλιά sim ή με τι νέα?

----------


## dimyok

Δωρο - αδωρο ειναι με τη παλια . Χωρια η ταλαιπωρια ....

----------


## TsonTson

Μιλησα με 13788, θα το παραλαβω με courier στις 13.

----------


## panoc

> Βρίστε!


Mε ανυσηχει οτι δε βλεπω CA...

----------


## alkis13

Το παρέλαβα, το μέγεθος μετράει καταρχάς
 :P

Ερώτηση κρίσεως. Δουλεύει με τη νέα σιμ; Δουλεύει καλύτερα με τη νέα σιμ;
Δεν έχει αριθμό η σιμ;

Και κάτι ακόμα VPN δεν βρίσκω και ανησυχώ. Έχει δει κανείς κάτι;

----------


## alexiskara

> Δωρο - αδωρο ειναι με τη παλια . Χωρια η ταλαιπωρια ....


μα αφου την παλια σου λενε να βαλεις...

----------


## Kerato

> χαμηλη ταχυτητα....13788 ...τωρα ομως δεν συνδεεται με τιποτα  το νεο...προσπαθω τοση ωρα μαζι τους και ακρη δεν εχω βρει....


Δε συγχρονίζει καν η dsl ή δεν δουλεύει το bonding?
Μήπως πρέπει να σου περάσουν και σένα το καινούριο firmware όπως στον φίλο χθες;

----------


## alexiskara

> Δε συγχρονίζει καν η dsl ή δεν δουλεύει το bonding?
> Μήπως πρέπει να σου περάσουν και σένα το καινούριο firmware όπως στον φίλο χθες;


Με το νεο firmware το πηρα ..το τσεκαρα..αλλα για καποιο λογο δεν δουλευε καθολου το bonding...
μετα απο δυο ωρες σχεδον δουλεψε και τωρα ειμαι κανονικα...θα το δοκιμασω λιγες ημερες και θα πω εντυπωσεις..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Βρίστε!


Γράφει και μπάντα βλέπω..

- - - Updated - - -




> Mε ανυσηχει οτι δε βλεπω CA...


Indeed..

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως εγώ ξέρω από παλιά που το είχα ότι όταν γίνεται αλλαγή εξοπλισμού, αλλάζει κ η σιμ.. Δεν κρατάς τη παλιά..

----------


## manospcistas

> Πάντως εγώ ξέρω από παλιά που το είχα ότι όταν γίνεται αλλαγή εξοπλισμού, αλλάζει κ η σιμ.. Δεν κρατάς τη παλιά..


Ίσα ίσα, στην αλλαγή εξοπλισμού λόγω βλάβης επισημαίνεται να κρατήσεις την κάρτα SIM πριν παραδώσεις τον εξοπλισμό σε κούριερ/κατάστημα.

----------


## dimyok

Ολο αυτο το μπλα μπλα με τις βλαβες ; Περιεργα πραματα συνηθως λεγανε δεν το ενα δεν το αλλο ....

----------


## Marios K.

> Γράφει και μπάντα βλέπω..


Μπράβο στο Google keyboard που το ορίστε το έκανε βρίστε

----------


## tzortzis

Χαιρετε σε όλους! Έχω ένα Speed Booster και προσπαθώ να το κάνω να δουλέψει με σιμ Vodafone που έχω απεριόριστα δεδομένα (από το πακέτο κινητής μου). Έχω ακολουθήσει τις οδηγίες που αναγράφονται σε προηγούμενα ποστ αλλά δεν κατάφερα να το κάνω να δουλέψει. Έχω βγάλει το pin, έχω αλλάξει το apn, στο username έχω βάλει user και στο password pass. Παρατηρώ βέβαια ότι αλλάζει το password μετά το save σε κάτι που εμφανώς είναι μεγαλύτερο από το «pass ». Επίσης έχω κλείσει το bonding. Γνωρίζει κάποιος μήπως έχει αλλάξει κάτι και πρέπει να ρυθμίσω κάτι επιπλέον; Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ίσα ίσα, στην αλλαγή εξοπλισμού λόγω βλάβης επισημαίνεται να κρατήσεις την κάρτα SIM πριν παραδώσεις τον εξοπλισμό σε κούριερ/κατάστημα.


Μάλλον άλλαξε η διαδικασία..  
Παλιά με την αλλαγή εξοπλισμού γινόταν απενεργοποίηση της παλιάς σιμ και ενεργοποίηση της νέας.. Αλλά μάλλον άλλαξε αυτό.. Οικονομία στις σιμ..  :Embarassed: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπράβο στο Google keyboard που το ορίστε το έκανε βρίστε


Μια αυτό και μια το Τ9..

----------


## alexiskara

[QUOTE=GregoirX23;7186189]Μάλλον άλλαξε η διαδικασία..  
Παλιά με την αλλαγή εξοπλισμού γινόταν απενεργοποίηση της παλιάς σιμ και ενεργοποίηση της νέας.. Αλλά μάλλον άλλαξε αυτό.. Οικονομία στις σιμ..  :Embarassed: 

- - - Updated - - -
Μπα δεν ισχύει αυτό … έπειδη σε 10 ημερες άλλαξα 
2 booster και τα 2 είχαν μέσα κάρτα σιμ μη ενεργη….ποιος ξέρει γιατί…πάντως με την αρχική δουλεύει μόνο…

----------


## dimyok

Το αρχικο μας το εστελναν με ενεργοποιημενη καρτα - δε χρειαζοταν να κανεις τιποτα στη sim . Tωρα τα εχουν κανει σκ@τα ....

----------


## ChriZ

Εμένα ρε παιδιά, τη μία φορά που άλλαξα, μου είπαν να βγάλω τη sim από το καινούριο και να βάλω του παλιού... :Thinking:

----------


## Samael_667

> Alex, μηπως μπορείς να μετρήσεις και τις διαστάσεις του; Έχω το δικό μου σε ένα εξωτερικό κουτί για να εχει καλύτερο σήμα.


Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος από τους νέους ιδιοκτήτες να μετρήσει τις διαστάσεις του router?

----------


## alexiskara

> Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος από τους νέους ιδιοκτήτες να μετρήσει τις διαστάσεις του router?


27cm πλάτος και 20 cm ύψος έχει!!

----------


## newbye

> 27cm πλάτος και 20 cm ύψος έχει!!


Έτσι μπορεί να δικαιολογείται και το καλύτερο σήμα.  :Razz:

----------


## ChriZ

> 27cm πλάτος και 20 cm ύψος έχει!!


Πω πω γκουμουτσα.. Σαν μπλοκ Α4 δηλαδη...

----------


## Samael_667

> 27cm πλάτος και 20 cm ύψος έχει!!


 :One thumb up:

----------


## GregoirX23

Το ΗΑ πάντως εμφανισιακά δεν ήταν άσχημο..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Το μήνυμα σημαίνει ότι το bonding είναι ήδη up και αυτό προσπαθεί να το σηκώσει ξανά.. 
> Αν παίζει οκ μη δίνεις σημασία, μάλλον κάτι έχει κολλήσει και θα φτιάξει λογικά μόνο του.. 
> Όσο για το συγχρονισμό με σνρ5.6 μάλλον μετά από κάποια διακοπή πρόλαβε να κλειδώσει πρώτο.. Κάνε ένα ρρ και θα το δεις εκεί που ξέρεις.. Τη ταχύτητα δλδ.. 
> Η διαφορά στην εξασθένηση είναι πολύ μικρή για να δώσεις την όποια σημασία..


απο εχτες εχει λυσαξει στις αποσυνδεσεις το home booster μου , εβρεχε κιολας αλλα παλάιοτερα δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα! δεν καταλαβαινω τι γινεται , ποτε τοσες πολλε αποσυνδεσεις! ., εβαζα ενα βιντεο και εβλεπα online tv και παραλληλα δουλευα ή μιλαγα στο τηλεφωνο μου εσπασαν τα νευρα!!   , ενα χαλι και καπου κολλησε και η φορτωση σελιδων διοτι εκανα δουλεια και ακομα και το internet banking κολλουσε , τελικα εβγαλα τελειως το dsl καλωδιο και δουλευα με το δικτυο κινητης του home booster εκανα δουλεια αλλα και παλι το εβαλα , αλλα δεν γινεται δουλεια διοτι ουτε το σταθερο τηλεφωνο δεν δουλευει κανει παρασιτα και μετα αλλοτε το snr ανεβαινει ή παει -1.4 και μετα χανω τον αλλον και αλλες φορες πεφτει τελειως η γραμμη ή ανεβαινει το snr μονο του χωρις να κανει αποσυνδεση το dsl και κοπει η γραμμη στο τηλεφωνο . 
Αραγε σε ποση ωρα καταλαβαινει το δικτυο κινητης οτι δεν υπαρχει dsl επανω ;; και απο οσο διαβασα εδω κανει αποσυνδεσεις και το 4g δικτυο κινητης της κοσμοτε; εμενα παντως δουλευε κανονικα!.

επισυναπτω printscreen του συνχρονισμου που συνχρονισε στα 4,9mbs ενω δειχνει μεγιστο στα 10!. Αλλα μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχει κανει αποσυνδεσεις ., το snr πηγε στα 20 εχτες ητανε πολυ λιγοτερο!  δεν εχω χρησιμοποιησει το σταθερο τηλεφωνο μεχρι στιγμης.

----------


## GregoirX23

> απο εχτες εχει λυσαξει στις αποσυνδεσεις το home booster μου , εβρεχε κιολας αλλα παλάιοτερα δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα! δεν καταλαβαινω τι γινεται , ποτε τοσες πολλε αποσυνδεσεις! ., εβαζα ενα βιντεο και εβλεπα online tv και παραλληλα δουλευα ή μιλαγα στο τηλεφωνο μου εσπασαν τα νευρα!!   , ενα χαλι και καπου κολλησε και η φορτωση σελιδων διοτι εκανα δουλεια και ακομα και το internet banking κολλουσε , τελικα εβγαλα τελειως το dsl καλωδιο και δουλευα με το δικτυο κινητης του home booster εκανα δουλεια αλλα και παλι το εβαλα , αλλα δεν γινεται δουλεια διοτι ουτε το σταθερο τηλεφωνο δεν δουλευει κανει παρασιτα και μετα αλλοτε το snr ανεβαινει ή παει -1.4 και μετα χανω τον αλλον και αλλες φορες πεφτει τελειως η γραμμη ή ανεβαινει το snr μονο του χωρις να κανει αποσυνδεση το dsl και κοπει η γραμμη στο τηλεφωνο . 
> Αραγε σε ποση ωρα καταλαβαινει το δικτυο κινητης οτι δεν υπαρχει dsl επανω ;; και απο οσο διαβασα εδω κανει αποσυνδεσεις και το 4g δικτυο κινητης της κοσμοτε; εμενα παντως δουλευε κανονικα!.
> 
> επισυναπτω printscreen του συνχρονισμου που συνχρονισε στα 4,9mbs ενω δειχνει μεγιστο στα 10!. Αλλα μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχει κανει αποσυνδεσεις ., το snr πηγε στα 20 εχτες ητανε πολυ λιγοτερο!  δεν εχω χρησιμοποιησει το σταθερο τηλεφωνο μεχρι στιγμης.


Ισχύει ότι πλέον η κινητή δεν παίζει σωστά μόνη της; 
Θα μπορούσες να βγάλεις τη σταθερή και να βάλεις τη τηλεφωνία στη κινητή.. Νομίζω παίζει.. 
Αλλά πρέπει να το δεις κάποια στιγμή αυτό το θέμα με τη σταθερή..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Ισχύει ότι πλέον η κινητή δεν παίζει σωστά μόνη της; 
> Θα μπορούσες να βγάλεις τη σταθερή και να βάλεις τη τηλεφωνία στη κινητή.. Νομίζω παίζει.. 
> Αλλά πρέπει να το δεις κάποια στιγμή αυτό το θέμα με τη σταθερή..


ετσι ειχα διαβασει αλλα πρεπει αν συμπληρωθουνε καποιες ωρες ή και μερες χωρις dsl ετσι νομιζω .. 
ολη ημερα δεν ειχα σταθερο τηλεφωνο και τωρα το ειδα , απο τις πολλες αποσυνδεσεις δεν δουλευε το σταθερο επαιρνες τηλεφωνο και εδειχνε κατειλλημενο και επεφτει η γραμμη μετα επαιρνες τηλεφωνο απο το σταθερο τηλεφωνο και τουτ τουτ οτι και να επαιρνες το εδειχνε κατειλλημενο , εκανα μια επανεκκινηση στο dsl μεσα απο το interface του ρουτερ και συνχρονισε τα 9mbs και το τηλεφωνο δουλευει. Ελπιζω να εστρωσε, μαλλον κατι γινεται με την βροχη ετσι εχω καταληξει .

----------


## dimyok

Τα παλια δεν εχουν τετοια θεματα γμαει ειδικα οταν εχουν πεσει ολα τα αλλα απο τους κεραυνους και οι αλλοι χρηστες στο καφαο ειναι σε blackout  :Twisted Evil:  Oι περισοτεροι νουμπαδες δε τους εχουν βαλει εξωτερικες κεραιες   :Razz:   Στο μπαλκονι το εχεις να βρεχεται ;

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Τα παλια δεν εχουν τετοια θεματα γμαει ειδικα οταν εχουν πεσει ολα τα αλλα απο τους κεραυνους και οι αλλοι χρηστες στο καφαο ειναι σε blackout  Oι περισοτεροι νουμπαδες δε τους εχουν βαλει εξωτερικες κεραιες    Στο μπαλκονι το εχεις να βρεχεται ;


Oχι δεν το εχω στο μπαλκονι αλλα στο γραφειο μου , κατι γινεται με το δικτυο σταθερης του adsl για αυτο και εχτες ειχε υπερβολικα παρα πολλες αποσυνδεσεις το dsl , καποια στιγμη κολλαγε και φορτωση σελιδων το καταλαβαινες .
Eκει που πριν δουλευε αψογα και δεν κολλουσε τωρα καθε λιγο και λιγακι ειχε θεματα. Ειχα κανονικο δικτυο κινητης μια γραμμη signal αλλα οταν πεφτει το dsl ή παει να πεσει το dsl και εισαι στο ιντερνετ , βλεπεις οτι αργει να φορτωσει .Mολις πεσει το dsl τοτε  αυτοματα δινει απο το δικτυο κινητης και οταν επαναφερθει η dsl τοτε δινει απο εκει μαζι με το boonding του δικτυου κινητης  αλλα οταν πεφτει υπερβολικα παρα πολλες φορες το dsl κατανταει σπαστικο και δεν μπορεις να κανεις την δουλεια σου , για αυτο και εβγαλα τελειως το dsl καλωδιο για λιγη ωρα να τελειωσω την δουλεια μου .
Αφου να φανταστις πληρωσα εναν λογαριασμο νερου στο internet banking της eurobank και μου εβγαλε μυνημα οτι πληρωθηκε μεν αλλα θα περιμενετε να βγει η αποδειξη , και μετα απο λιγακι εμφανιστηκε, αυτο εγινε σιγουρα διοτι ητανε ασταθες η συνδεση στο ιντερνετ του dsl μου  .

κατι αλλο που παρατηρησα μπαινοντας στην σελιδα 192.168.1.1 στο τελος της σελιδας γραφει οτι << For secure access, please download and install the root certificate >> , εκανα εγκατασταση και δεν αλλαξε κατι , δεν επρεπε να αλλαξει σε λουκετο; για ασφαλη συνδεση με το ρουτερ; ή δεν εχω καταλαβει καλα ;;






> Χαιρετε σε όλους! Έχω ένα Speed Booster και προσπαθώ να το κάνω να δουλέψει με σιμ Vodafone που έχω απεριόριστα δεδομένα (από το πακέτο κινητής μου). Έχω ακολουθήσει τις οδηγίες που αναγράφονται σε προηγούμενα ποστ αλλά δεν κατάφερα να το κάνω να δουλέψει. Έχω βγάλει το pin, έχω αλλάξει το apn, στο username έχω βάλει user και στο password pass. Παρατηρώ βέβαια ότι αλλάζει το password μετά το save σε κάτι που εμφανώς είναι μεγαλύτερο από το «pass ». Επίσης έχω κλείσει το bonding. Γνωρίζει κάποιος μήπως έχει αλλάξει κάτι και πρέπει να ρυθμίσω κάτι επιπλέον; Ευχαριστώ!


πολυ σπαστικο αυτο που λες , αλλα τοτε που το ειχα δοκιμασει δουλευε κανονικα! παντως ! η καρτα σημ της vodafone που εχεις απεριοριστα δεδομενα μηπως εχει αλλο apn ; , αμα η καρτα σημ ειναι καρτοκινητο θελει να βαλεις internet.vodafone.gr .
Tην καρτα σημ της vodafone την αναγνωριζει κανονικα; εχει σημα ; Για αρχη εφοσον σου αλλαζει το password κανε ενα reset και ξανα δοκιμασε απο την αρχη.

----------


## dimyok

Μη πληρωνεις λογαριασμους ετσι γιατι ειναι επιφοβο καλυτερα μονο με σκετο 4G και ισως δοκιμασε αλλη sim αλλου παροχου για καλυτερο σημα .

----------


## ChriZ

Μίλησα με το τσατ του κοτε, τους λεω έχω θέμα με το speedbooster, μου δίνει *συνολικά* στην καλύτερη 12-14 mbit (μαζί με τα 7 της adsl)
Μου λέει τέλειωσαν τα 100 GB αυτό φταίει..
Του λέω πρώτη φορά τέλειωσαν γιατί έβαλα τα παιδιά να βγαίνουν από κει τις γιορτές μπας και τα καταναλώσω για πρώτη φορά μετά από μήνες. Και ούτως ή άλλως αν αυτό ήταν θα είχα 7+15 όχι 7+5. μου λέει όταν ανανεωθεί να το δω με το τεχνικό τμήμα
Δεν έχει το αντίστοιχο emoticon για να βάλω ...

----------


## panoc

> Μίλησα με το τσατ του κοτε, τους λεω έχω θέμα με το speedbooster, μου δίνει συνολικά στην καλύτερη 12-14 mbit (μαζί με τα 7 της adsl)


Ετσι ημουν εγω το τελευταιο 1 χρονο γιαυτο και το εκοψα. Δεν ειναι θεμα σηματος (ετκος και οντως ειναι πολυ χαλια) απλα πηζει ο bonding server και σερνεται το συμπαν. Στο ιδιο σημειο εχω ενα chateau με gigamax unlimited και πιανω μονιμα 130/60 μονο του στο 4G. Ακομα και να κλεισω το CA και να το αφησω με μια μπαντα πιανει 50/30 εως 60/60.

----------


## ChriZ

Ο bonding server είναι ένα θέμα αλλά σ' εμένα η μία κεραία που συνδέεται το ρημάδι είναι πίτα
Ο σκοπός του τσατ ήταν να καταλήξουμε να ζητήσω το καινούριο speedbooster που κάνει CA
Δεν έφτασε ποτέ εκεί η συζήτηση...   :Mad:

----------


## TsonTson

> Ο bonding server είναι ένα θέμα αλλά σ' εμένα η μία κεραία που συνδέεται το ρημάδι είναι πίτα
> Ο σκοπός του τσατ ήταν να καταλήξουμε να ζητήσω το καινούριο speedbooster που κάνει CA
> Δεν έφτασε ποτέ εκεί η συζήτηση...


Γνώμη μου είναι μην κάνεις τον κόπο με το τσατ. Είτε είναι άσχετοι είτε δεν έχουν τη δικαιοδοσία να στο στείλουν με courier. Δύο φορές μίλησα με chat (τους είπα ότι θέλω το 5ghz wi-fi), τη μία φορά μου είπαν να πάω σε κατάστημα να το πάρω ενώ ελάχιστα καταστήματα το έχουν, και σίγουρα κανένα εδώ που μένω (το έψαξα κιόλας), και τη δεύτερη φορά ότι μπορούν να κάνουν αίτημα αντικατάστασης με courier αλλά ότι το πιο πιθανό είναι να μου στείλουν το ίδιο μοντέλο και όχι το καινούργιο και δεν μπορουν με τίποτα να ξέρουν ποιο θα είναι μέχρι να το παραλάβω. Τελικά πήρα στο 13788 για να συνεννοηθώ και να μου το στείλουν. (θα το παραλάβω σήμερα ή αύριο)

----------


## ChriZ

> Γνώμη μου είναι μην κάνεις τον κόπο με το τσατ. Είτε είναι άσχετοι είτε δεν έχουν τη δικαιοδοσία να στο στείλουν με courier. Δύο φορές μίλησα με chat (τους είπα ότι θέλω το 5ghz wi-fi), τη μία φορά μου είπαν να πάω σε κατάστημα να το πάρω ενώ ελάχιστα καταστήματα το έχουν, και σίγουρα κανένα εδώ που μένω (το έψαξα κιόλας), και τη δεύτερη φορά ότι μπορούν να κάνουν αίτημα αντικατάστασης με courier αλλά ότι το πιο πιθανό είναι να μου στείλουν το ίδιο μοντέλο και όχι το καινούργιο και δεν μπορουν με τίποτα να ξέρουν ποιο θα είναι μέχρι να το παραλάβω. Τελικά πήρα στο 13788 για να συνεννοηθώ και να μου το στείλουν. (θα το παραλάβω σήμερα ή αύριο)


Ξαναμίλησα - πριν γράψεις - και εξήγησα από την αρχή ότι θέλω το καινούριο που είναι 4g+ γιατί το παλιό είναι ΓΤΠ συν ότι έχει μια καμένη lan..Μου είπαν εν τέλει ότι πρέπει να είμαι στο χώρο για να διαπιστωθεί το πρόβλημα αλλιώς δεν μπορούν να δώσουν έγκριση για αντικατάσταση....
Τεσπα, θα μιλήσω το απόγευμα πάλι

----------


## alexiskara

> Ο bonding server είναι ένα θέμα αλλά σ' εμένα η μία κεραία που συνδέεται το ρημάδι είναι πίτα
> Ο σκοπός του τσατ ήταν να καταλήξουμε να ζητήσω το καινούριο speedbooster που κάνει CA
> Δεν έφτασε ποτέ εκεί η συζήτηση...


Τηλέφωνο στο 13788  και τους λες ότι έχεις  χαμηλή ταχύτητα …ζητάς το νέο ρουτερ που άκουσες ότι υπάρχει και δεν το συζητάς καν….τους πληρώνεις την υπηρεσία δεν στο κάνουνε δωρο!
Όσο για το αν τελειώνουν  τα 100giga και μετά δεν δίνει τιποτα είναι απαράδεκτοι !
Δεν γνωρίζουν τους ορους για τις υπηρεσίες που πουλάνε και βέβαια δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο!!( μιλώντας με προϊστάμενο μετά από παράπονα δικό μου)
Μιλά μαζί τους και πιστεύω θα βρεις άκρη αλλα όχι μέσω τσατ!!
Να σημειώσω ότι μέχρι τώρα πρώτη φορά είδα 55mps στο σπίτι μου με το νέο ρουτερ!!

----------


## ChriZ

> Τηλέφωνο στο 13788  και τους λες ότι έχεις  χαμηλή ταχύτητα …ζητάς το νέο ρουτερ που άκουσες ότι υπάρχει και δεν το συζητάς καν….τους πληρώνεις την υπηρεσία δεν στο κάνουνε δωρο!
> Όσο για το αν τελειώνουν  τα 100giga και μετά δεν δίνει τιποτα είναι απαράδεκτοι !
> Δεν γνωρίζουν τους ορους για τις υπηρεσίες που πουλάνε και βέβαια δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο!!( μιλώντας με προϊστάμενο μετά από παράπονα δικό μου)
> Μιλά μαζί τους και πιστεύω θα βρεις άκρη αλλα όχι μέσω τσατ!!
> Να σημειώσω ότι μέχρι τώρα πρώτη φορά είδα 55mps στο σπίτι μου με το νέο ρουτερ!!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το 55 - μου δίνεις ελπίδες.. :Smile: 
Θα πάρω το απόγευμα τηλ αν είναι μπας και γίνει τίποτα γιατί με τα 7+5 δεν γίνεται άλλο
Και ΟΚ μέχρι τώρα, δεν υπήρχαν άλλες επιλογές... τώρα όμως αν μου πουν ότι δεν μου το δίνουν το νέο μπας και ανέβω σε ταχύτητα, είμαι αποφασισμένος να το κόψω να πάει σταδιάλα... :Mad:

----------


## alexiskara

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το 55 - μου δίνεις ελπίδες..
> Θα πάρω το απόγευμα τηλ αν είναι μπας και γίνει τίποτα γιατί με τα 7+5 δεν γίνεται άλλο
> Και ΟΚ μέχρι τώρα, δεν υπήρχαν άλλες επιλογές... τώρα όμως αν μου πουν ότι δεν μου το δίνουν το νέο μπας και ανέβω σε ταχύτητα, είμαι αποφασισμένος να το κόψω να πάει σταδιάλα...


Τόσο είχα και εγώ….σύνολο 12-14…..αφού είχα δεν είχα giga για εμένα ήταν το ίδιο…δεν άλλαζε τιποτα !!
Βέβαια 3 ημερες το έχω και λόγο δουλειάς δεν πρόλαβανα ασχοληθώ   ιδιαίτερα αλλά  φαίνεται πολύ καλύτερο!! 
 Mε μέτρηση σύνδεμενος με wi- fi  μάλιστα σκέψου με καλώδιο!!!

----------


## ChriZ

Λοιπόν μίλησα με την εξυπηρέτηση και ευτυχώς έπεσα σε άνθρωπο που μπορούσε (και ήθελε) να εξυπηρετήσει..
Μετά τις τυπικές δοκιμές, όντως διαπιστώθηκε ότι η ταχύτητα είναι μπιιιπ..... και κανόνισε να μου αποσταλεί το καινούριο.
Από βδομάδα μου είπε θα το πάρω..
Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε...

----------


## johnmegarythmos

βγηκε σημερα το νεο βιντεο της κοσμοτε home connect που ερχονται τεχνικοι στο σπιτι και σου φτιαχνουνε οτι επηρεαζει την συνδεση μας το super makeover! 
δειτε το βιντεο εδω https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MLAZ0SmoNo φοβερη διαφημιση! παντως!!

----------


## dimyok

Θυμαμαι την "εμπειρια" την εσπρωχναν και  πριν μερικα χρονια . 2 αληταμπουρες "συνεργαζομενοι" ηλεκτρολογοι απο το 13888 ειχαν χρεωσει 50 ευρω επισκεψη  ηλικιωμενους - ακριβως χωρις να φτιαξουν τιποτα ουτε καλωδιο .....
 Οικογενεια οχι Κολια αλλα  Ξεκολια επρεπε να λεει η διαφημιση  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Marios K.

> Πατωντας το ερωτηματικο βγανει αυτο 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			 acc get accesslimit
> ampcmd show log
> ...


Επειδή ακόμα δεν μπορώ να μπω στο telnet, μπορείς να στείλεις, αν θες σε pm, το κομμάτι του config file για τον root χρήστη;
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## AlexT544

Επειδη εχω meeting στις 8:30 θα σου το στειλω κατα τις 5
Ο κωδικοι ειναι root adminHW

----------


## Cloudstr1f3

Παιδιά και εγω μετα απο προσπάθεια με live chat(δεν βρηκα άκρη) πηρα τηλέφωνο στο 13788 και μια τυπική "χαμηλή ταχύτητα και λογο WiFi σήμα/ταχύτητα) ειπα για το καινούργιο Ρούτερ και μου ειπαν ναι στέλνουμε αίτηση μπορείτε να παραλάβετε απο τα καταστήματα εχει διαθεσιμότητα,παω και εγώ κύριος στα Cosmote(1) κατάστημα τρωω το 1ο ακυρο{τα δώσαμε/εχουν καιρό να πάρουν} λένε πήγαινε στο αλλο μηπως εχει, παω παλι στο 2ο , εκει ακομα χειρότερα έχουν να πάρουν κανενα ΜΗΝΑ! Τι μου ειπε ο αλλος οτι υπάρχει τους λεω, "ελα ντε" μου λενε.Μετα απο απογοήτευση ξαναπαίρνω τηλ σήμερα με εξυπηρετεί αλλη υπάλληλος της λεω στα μπαμ,οτι έχω κάνω αίτηση για το ρούτερ δεν υπάρχει εδω στείλτε το με κούριερ!*(Τελικα ολα καλα) Τρίτη θα παραλάβω επιτέλους.*

*Π.Σ Αυτο έγινε στη  Λάρισα (οπότε αλάνια απο εδω, κατευθείαν κούριερ ζητηστε!)
-Παρτε τηλ στο 13788 αφήστε τα αλλα*

----------


## GregoirX23

> βγηκε σημερα το νεο βιντεο της κοσμοτε home connect που ερχονται τεχνικοι στο σπιτι και σου φτιαχνουνε οτι επηρεαζει την συνδεση μας το super makeover! 
> δειτε το βιντεο εδω https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MLAZ0SmoNo φοβερη διαφημιση! παντως!!


Τι είχες Γιάννη μου, τι είχα πάντα.. Makeover..  :Whistle:

----------


## TsonTson

Μόλις τώρα παρέλαβα από courier, και ενώ ο υπάλληλος από το 13788 είχε κάνει παραγγελία για το speedbooster 2.0, και ενώ στα χαρτιά που είναι μέσα λέει αυτό: 

 

το μοντέλο που παρέλαβα είναι το παλιό  :Laughing:  Δεν τους μπορώ άλλο, θέλω να αλλάξω χώρα...

----------


## AlexT544

> Μόλις τώρα παρέλαβα από courier, και ενώ ο υπάλληλος από το 13788 είχε κάνει παραγγελία για το speedbooster 2.0, και ενώ στα χαρτιά που είναι μέσα λέει αυτό: 
> 
>  
> 
> το μοντέλο που παρέλαβα είναι το παλιό  Δεν τους μπορώ άλλο, θέλω να αλλάξω χώρα...


Τι καινούργιο είναι κάι εμένα έτσι έλεγε και ήταν το καινούργιο

- - - Updated - - -

Στείλε μας φωτο το κουτι του καινούριου ρουυερ

----------


## TsonTson

> Τι καινούργιο είναι κάι εμένα έτσι έλεγε και ήταν το καινούργιο
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Στείλε μας φωτο το κουτι του καινούριου ρουυερ


Νομίζω δεν κατάλαβες τι εννοώ. Αυτό που αναγράφεται στην εικόνα που έστειλα είναι το μοντέλο που έπρεπε να έρθει (speedbooster 2.0), και είναι από το χαρτί που λέει "αίτημα αντικατάστασης...". Δεν είναι όμως αυτό που παρέλαβα. Αυτό που παρέλαβα είναι το HA35, το ίδιο ακριβώς με αυτό που είχα πριν. Ξαναπήρα στο 13788, και μου είπε ότι κάπου θα ρωτήσει και θα με ξανακαλέσει. Μετά από λίγο με κάλεσε και μου είπε ότι δεν έχουν μεγάλο απόθεμα στις αποθήκες για αυτό έστειλαν το παλιό, και να ξαναπροσπαθήσω τέλος του μήνα.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Νομίζω δεν κατάλαβες τι εννοώ. Αυτό που αναγράφεται στην εικόνα που έστειλα είναι το μοντέλο που έπρεπε να έρθει (speedbooster 2.0), και είναι από το χαρτί που λέει "αίτημα αντικατάστασης...". Δεν είναι όμως αυτό που παρέλαβα. Αυτό που παρέλαβα είναι το HA35, το ίδιο ακριβώς με αυτό που είχα πριν. Ξαναπήρα στο 13788, και μου είπε ότι κάπου θα ρωτήσει και θα με ξανακαλέσει. Μετά από λίγο με κάλεσε και μου είπε ότι δεν έχουν μεγάλο απόθεμα στις αποθήκες για αυτό έστειλαν το παλιό, και να ξαναπροσπαθήσω τέλος του μήνα.


Και το παλιό στο χάρισαν;

Αυτό που τα συστήματα δεν "μιλάνε" μεταξύ τους και γίνονται παραγγελίες χωρίς αποθέματα, με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα...!!!

----------


## TsonTson

> Και το παλιό στο χάρισαν;
> 
> Αυτό που τα συστήματα δεν "μιλάνε" μεταξύ τους και γίνονται παραγγελίες χωρίς αποθέματα, με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα...!!!


Το παλιό μου HA35 το έδωσα στον courier για να πάρω το HA35 που μου έστειλαν.

Ναι είναι απαράδεκτο. Ο τελευταίος υπάλληλος που μίλησα λίγο-πολύ μου είπε ότι δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται.

----------


## dimyok

Γιαυτο επιδιωκεις η επικοινωνια να ειναι γραπτη και οχι μου πε του πε . Εχουν πιασει πατο στα τηλεφωνα μονο μπλα μπλα γυρο-γυρο να κοροιδεψουμε και τελικα απλα να δουλευομαστε . Μολις συνδεσω και τη δευτερη γραμμη και παιξει ανταγωνισμος θα παρουν το middle finger . Σας ανανεωνουν και τη δεσμευση για 2 χρονια με το νεο ρουτερ ?

----------


## TsonTson

> Γιαυτο επιδιωκεις η επικοινωνια να ειναι γραπτη και οχι μου πε του πε . Εχουν πιασει πατο στα τηλεφωνα μονο μπλα μπλα γυρο-γυρο να κοροιδεψουμε και τελικα απλα να δουλευομαστε . Μολις συνδεσω και τη δευτερη γραμμη και παιξει ανταγωνισμος θα παρουν το middle finger . Σας ανανεωνουν και τη δεσμευση για 2 χρονια με το νεο ρουτερ ?


Μέσω τσατ προσπάθησα στην αρχή που είναι γραπτή επικοινωνία, αλλά εκεί δε μπορούσα να συνεννοηθώ. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να το κάνω γραπτώς. Στο τηλέφωνο είχα συνεννοηθεί μια χαρά την πρώτη φορά που μίλησα και όντως ο υπάλληλος είχε κάνει αίτημα για το σωστό router (το βλέπω στο χαρτί του αιτήματος), το "λάθος" έγινε στην αποθήκη, που έτσι και αλλιώς δε θα μιλούσα μαζί τους, οπότε δεν ξέρω σε τι θα βοηθούσε η γραπτή επικοινωνία.

----------


## DoSMaN

Αντί η αποθήκη να πει "κύριε ΧΧΧ δεν έχουμε το router αυτό και θα το έχουμε σε ΧΧΧ μέρες... Σας καλύπτει ή να το ακυρωσουμε;;" προτίμησαν να στείλουν το ίδιο που είχες πριν...

Φοβερό... Πραγματικά δεν τους μπορώ...

(γενικά όπου συμβαίνει...)

----------


## nikolaos91

Καλησπερα
επιδη φενετε οτι εχω χασει επεισοδια μπορει καποιος να μου γραψει τι εχει γινει διαβασα 6 σελιδες πισω αλλα δεν καταλαβα βγηκε νεο ρουτερ? επισης αν καποιος μπορει να βαλει και μια φωτογραφια με ενα google που εκανα δεν βρηκα τιποτα

----------


## ChriZ

> Μόλις τώρα παρέλαβα από courier, και ενώ ο υπάλληλος από το 13788 είχε κάνει παραγγελία για το speedbooster 2.0, και ενώ στα χαρτιά που είναι μέσα λέει αυτό: 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 234041 
> 
> το μοντέλο που παρέλαβα είναι το παλιό  Δεν τους μπορώ άλλο, θέλω να αλλάξω χώρα...


Αδερφε, σου είχαν στείλει μήνυμα με το tracking number;
Αν ναι, θυμάσαι από που ξεκίνησε; Εμένα υποτίθεται έχουν στείλει το καινούριο, στο tracking ξεκινάει από αποθήκες Αυλώνα.. Να δούμε το νέο ή το παλιό θα πάρω κι εγώ; (Εν τω μεταξύ, εμένα η "συμφωνία" αποστολής του κανούριου ήταν γιατί το παλιό δεν μπορεί να δώσει ταχύτητα και το μόνο που ίσως με σώσει είναι το CA που κάνει το νέο.. :ROFL: )

----------


## TsonTson

> Αδερφε, σου είχαν στείλει μήνυμα με το tracking number;
> Αν ναι, θυμάσαι από που ξεκίνησε; Εμένα υποτίθεται έχουν στείλει το καινούριο, στο tracking ξεκινάει από αποθήκες Αυλώνα.. Να δούμε το νέο ή το παλιό θα πάρω κι εγώ; (Εν τω μεταξύ, εμένα η "συμφωνία" αποστολής του κανούριου ήταν γιατί το παλιό δεν μπορεί να δώσει ταχύτητα και το μόνο που ίσως με σώσει είναι το CA που κάνει το νέο..)


"ΑΥΛΩΝΑ - ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ" έγραφε

----------


## ChriZ

> "ΑΥΛΩΝΑ - ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ" έγραφε


Και μένα το ίδιο έλεγε στο tracking..
Μόλις παρέλαβα και εμένα μου ήρθε το σωστό..Οπότε 2 είναι οι υποθέσεις που μπορώ να κάνω για την περίπτωσή σου που σου ήρθε το παλιό..
1. Δεν είχαν απόθεμα, όντως, σου έστειλαν το παλιό αντί του νέου και απλα εγώ επειδή είχα κάνει πιο μετά το αίτημα, ήμουν τυχερός και είχαν εν τω μεταξύ κάνει καινούρια παραλαβή.
2. Μια χαρά απόθεμα είχαν και η αποθήκη έστειλε λάθος υλικό. Και για την έλλειψη σου λένε βλακείες για να δικαιολογηθούν..

Υ.Γ. Πολύ γκουμούτσα το καινούριο λέμε.. 
Ελπίζω να προλάβω να το συνδέσω το απόγευμα (και να δουλεύει κιόλας γιατί ποτέ δεν ξερεις..)

- - - Updated - - -

Το έβαλα το νέο... δείχνει πως δουλεύει.. Με τη dsl το παλιο επιανε 11-12, αυτό παει 21 αλλά εχουν τελειώσει και τα 100GB, οπότε σε 3 μέρες που ανανεώνονται μπορεί να πηγαίνει πιο πάνω..


Off Topic


		Δοκίμασα μπας και ενεργοποιήσω τον χρήστη superadmin αλλά τζίφος.. Και απο telnet αν παω να του αλλάξω το password θέλει να βάλεις το παλιό πρώτα, ακόμη και με su, οπότε πάλι τζίφος. Ελεγα μπας και μπορέσω να επιλέξω κεραία, γιατί βιδώνω την εξωτερική αλλά συνεχίζει και δείχνει ότι χρησιμοποιεί την εσωτερική.. Και αν αλλάξεις το userlevel του απλού admin και κάνεις upload το config, δεν το ενεργοποιεί 
	


- - - Updated - - -

Παρεμπιπτόντως το webui του είναι ΓΤΠ... εντελώς όμως...πολύ χάλι λέμε..
Προσωπικά χέστ#$κα, μιας και το μόνο που ήθελα ήταν να βάλω στη DMZ το UTM, αλλά είναι ποοολύ χάλι...
Αν καταφέρει κανείς να μπει superadmin ίσως να μπορείς να κάνεις και τίποτα, αλλά έτσι είναι αργό σχετικά και φτωχό σε ρυθμίσεις

----------


## Iris07

> Καλησπερα
> επιδη φενετε οτι εχω χασει επεισοδια μπορει καποιος να μου γραψει τι εχει γινει διαβασα 6 σελιδες πισω αλλα δεν καταλαβα βγηκε νεο ρουτερ? επισης αν καποιος μπορει να βαλει και μια φωτογραφια με ενα google που εκανα δεν βρηκα τιποτα


Δες από εδώ και μετά..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...42#post7184342

----------


## ChriZ

Έκανα αλλο ένα speedtest έχοντας επιλέξει cosmote σαν σερβερ 


Μήπως δεν μπαίνει κόφτης εκεί γιατί δεν μετράει data?
Όπως και να χει, αν αυτή είναι η τελική ταχύτητα... :Razz:  από τα 12-14 που πηγαινα πριν, η μέρα με τη νύχτα είναι...

----------


## Kerato

Στον συγχρονισμό στην dsl είδες διαφορά; Ή στα ίδια με πριν;

----------


## ChriZ

> Στον συγχρονισμό στην dsl είδες διαφορά; Ή στα ίδια με πριν;


Συγχρονίζει μισο μεγαμπιτ πιο πάνω από το παλιο

----------


## Cloudstr1f3

Καλησπερα μολις παρελαβα και εγω σημερα το καινουργιο Speedbooster 2.(οπως ανεφερα και σε προηγουμενο σχολιο το τι εγινε)
*2-3 πραγματακια που προσεξα και εαν ξερει καποιος λυσεις.
-Το firmware to router μου απο οτι καταλαβα με βαση τα προηγουμενα σχολια ειναι το παλιο(V500R021C00SPC055),πως γινεται update? Αυτοματο η πρεπει να συννενοηθω με 13788 παλι.*
*-Το DSL bonding φωτακι ειναι κοκκινο και σε ολες τις ρυθμισεις λεει: DOWN(κατα τα αλλα το ρουτερ εχει ιντερνετ), πρεπει να παρω τηλ? η θελει καποιες ωρες να συγχρονιστει , αυτην την στιγμη εχω ενα μισαωρο που το συνδεσα.*

----------


## ChriZ

Τι στο καλό... Εμένα στο version του software έχει V500R021C00SPC068
Τη Δευτέρα παρέλαβα... αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν το είχε εξαρχής, ή αν κάποια στιγμή έκανε αυτόματο firmware update γιατί το είχα παρατήσει για κανά μισάωρο που είχα άλλες δουλειές..

----------


## Mike Protoporos 11

V500R021C00SPC068 αυτη ειναι η νεα εκδοση στο νεο ρουτερ 2.0  Στις ρυθμισεις αν δειτε εχει μονο εσωτερικη κεραια.Και αν εχει καποιος καμερες δεν δουλευουν σωστα με αυτο το ρουτερ. Μπουκωνουν και δεν τρεχουν σε πραγματικο χρονο και τοσες μερες που το εχω δεν εχει αλαξει κατι.  Επισης αν βγαλουμε το καλωδιο του vdsl το ρουτερ δεν λειτουργει.Αυτα παρατηρησα εγω. Αν καποιος εχει καμερες με αυτο το ρουτερ θα ηθελα να μας πει την γνωμη του.

----------


## nikolaos91

καλημερα
Μολις παρελαβα το ρουτερ και ειναι τρομερο. Η διαφορες που ειδα
Καλωδιακα εχω vdsl 50 αλλα λογο αποστασης το καναμε 30 και με το παλιο επιανα 22 τωρα με αυτο πιανω 27.
Στο κοματι της κινητης ειχα πολυ αδυναμο 4G σημα μια γραμμη και τωρα εχω δυνατο με τρεις γραμμες.
Συνδιαστικα εκει που επιανα 25 με πολυ ζορι 30 τωρα με ενα τεστ που εκανα επιασα 55.\

ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ
το ρουτερ που πηρα ειχε το παλιο firmware και ως αποτελεσμα δεν δουλευε ο bonding server ηταν το λαμπακι κοκκινο οπως και ενα παιδι που εγγραψε ποιο πριν σε  αυτην την περιπτωση η θα το κανει αυτοματα η πρεπει να τους παρετε τηλεφωνω και αμα πεσετε σε καποιον καλο να σας το κανει απομακρυσμενα.

Αυτα απο εμενα Πραγματικα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στην COSMOTE


ME TO ΠΑΛΙΟ


ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ

----------


## Kerato

Ωραίος.
Μια άλλη ερώτηση. 
Έχει τις ίδιες δυνατότητες με το παλιό στο menu του; 
Δλδ  να κλείνεις το bonding οποτε θέλεις (σημαντικό για το gaming) και να ορίζεις εσύ ποιες συσκευές δεν θα παίρνουν από το 4G αλλά μόνο από το dsl?

----------


## panoc

> καλημερα
> Μολις παρελαβα το ρουτερ και ειναι τρομερο. Η διαφορες που ειδα
> Καλωδιακα εχω vdsl 50 αλλα λογο αποστασης το καναμε 30 και με το παλιο επιανα 22 τωρα με αυτο πιανω 27.
> Στο κοματι της κινητης ειχα πολυ αδυναμο 4G σημα μια γραμμη και τωρα εχω δυνατο με τρεις γραμμες.
> Συνδιαστικα εκει που επιανα 25 με πολυ ζορι 30 τωρα με ενα τεστ που εκανα επιασα 55.\
> 
> ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ
> το ρουτερ που πηρα ειχε το παλιο firmware και ως αποτελεσμα δεν δουλευε ο bonding server ηταν το λαμπακι κοκκινο οπως και ενα παιδι που εγγραψε ποιο πριν σε  αυτην την περιπτωση η θα το κανει αυτοματα η πρεπει να τους παρετε τηλεφωνω και αμα πεσετε σε καποιον καλο να σας το κανει απομακρυσμενα.
> 
> ...


κοιταξε λιγο το vdsl upload γιατι με το νεο φαινεται κουτσουρεμενο.

----------


## nikolaos91

> Ωραίος.
> Μια άλλη ερώτηση. 
> Έχει τις ίδιες δυνατότητες με το παλιό στο menu του; 
> Δλδ  να κλείνεις το bonding οποτε θέλεις (σημαντικό για το gaming) και να ορίζεις εσύ ποιες συσκευές δεν θα παίρνουν από το 4G αλλά μόνο από το dsl?



ναι μπορεις να τα κανεις ολα αυτα

- - - Updated - - -




> κοιταξε λιγο το vdsl upload γιατι με το νεο φαινεται κουτσουρεμενο.


ειναι επειδη εχω προφιλ 30

----------


## panoc

> ειναι επειδη εχω προφιλ 30


Περγιεργο μου φαινεται, στο προηγουμενο screenshot ηταν στα 5 οπως ακριβως πρεπει και απο οσο ξερω το 30αρι προφιλ κλειδωνει μονο το download... Δοκιμασε να κανεις μια επανεκκινηση τη dsl ειτε βγαζοντας το καλωδιο για λιγο ειτε κανοντας επανεκκινηση το ρουτερ. Ειναι κριμα να κανεις το upload.

----------


## jkoukos

Ο συγχρονισμός παραπέμπει σε ADSL πακέτο μέσω VDSL προφίλ σύνδεσης.

----------


## panoc

> Ο συγχρονισμός παραπέμπει σε ADSL πακέτο μέσω VDSL προφίλ σύνδεσης.


Ναι αλλα με το προηγουμενο ρουτερ λιστα ποστ πιο πισω ειχε 5αρι upload.

----------


## jkoukos

Μα έγραψε ότι άλλαξε προφίλ (φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα από τα στοιχεία του upload). Προφανώς λόγω απόστασης δεν έπιανε περισσότερο στο down και απλά τώρα αυξήθηκε με το νέο CPE.

----------


## panoc

> Μα έγραψε ότι άλλαξε προφίλ (φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα από τα στοιχεία του upload). Προφανώς λόγω απόστασης δεν έπιανε περισσότερο στο down και απλά τώρα αυξήθηκε με το νέο CPE.


Α, υπεθεσα οτι το προφιλ το εχει αλλαξει πριν την αλλαγη του ρουτερ.

----------


## nikolaos91

> Μα έγραψε ότι άλλαξε προφίλ (φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα από τα στοιχεία του upload). Προφανώς λόγω απόστασης δεν έπιανε περισσότερο στο down και απλά τώρα αυξήθηκε με το νέο CPE.


ακριβως αυτο

----------


## GregoirX23

Εμφανισιακά πάντως στο ΗΑ ήταν πιο εύκολο από μακριά να καταλάβεις τις ενδείξεις στα λαμπάκια..

----------


## bvb

Βολτα παει? καλημερα

----------


## newbye

Με το νέο μοντέλο έχετε κόφτη μετά τα 100GB ή όχι; Με το παλιό είμαι στο δεύτερο μήνα και μετά το τέλος των 100GB δεν βλέπω να μπαίνει κόφτης.

----------


## AlexT544

Ούτε σε εμένα έχει μπει κόφτης εδώ και αρκετό καιρό ενώ μου έχει έρθει και μήνυμα ότι τελείωσαν αλλά κανονικά πιάνει 50 4G+DSL
Με το καινούργιο

----------


## seatakias

Σε εμένα με το παλιό  από την στιγμή πέρασα τα 100 μου μπήκε κανονικά ο κόφτης!!! 
Λέτε τώρα που ετοιμάζουν να κάνουν διπλασιασμό τις ταχύτητες να βγάλουν το κόφτη;

----------


## Marios K.

Από όταν πήρα το speed booster 2.0 όταν κανω επανεκκίνηση υπάρχει 25% πιθανότητα να συνδεθεί στο ίντερνετ κανονικά και 75% να αναβοσβηνει το voip, να είναι πορτοκαλί το bonding και να μην έχει ίντερνετ. Έχω κάνει κάπου 20 reset, περιμένω 30 δευτερόλεπτα ανάμεσα σε επανεκκινήσεις και όλο τα ίδια. Το έχει παρατηρήσει κάποιος άλλος;

----------


## ChriZ

> Από όταν πήρα το speed booster 2.0 όταν κανω επανεκκίνηση υπάρχει 25% πιθανότητα να συνδεθεί στο ίντερνετ κανονικά και 75% να αναβοσβηνει το voip, να είναι πορτοκαλί το bonding και να μην έχει ίντερνετ. Έχω κάνει κάπου 20 reset, περιμένω 30 δευτερόλεπτα ανάμεσα σε επανεκκινήσεις και όλο τα ίδια. Το έχει παρατηρήσει κάποιος άλλος;


Eπανεκκίνηση, με την έννοια του να πατήσω reboot δεν του έχω κάνει. Το εχω βγάλει όμως κάμποσες φορές από την πρίζα και το έχω ξαναβάλει και πάντα σηκώνονταν όλα κανονικά.

----------


## eumak

Γεια σας 
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω γιατι το booster μου δεν καταναλωνει καθολου τα mobile 120g και παντα επιστρεφω 80G??.Πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι οταν δεν χρειαζονται δεν χρησιμοπουνται ,αλλα η ταχυτητα του 50vdsl που πληρωνω ποτε δεν ειναι περισσοτερο απο 31-34 . Και οτι μαλλον δεν ενεργοποιειται το 4g με αυτη την ταχυτητα που πιανω.Μπορω να επεμβω στο bonding ωστε η ρυθμιση στο 4g να γινει σε μικροτερη ταχυτητα vdsl ???


router HA35 kai perimenv to kainourio

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Γεια σας 
> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω γιατι το booster μου δεν καταναλωνει καθολου τα mobile 120g και παντα επιστρεφω 80G??.Πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι οταν δεν χρειαζονται δεν χρησιμοπουνται ,αλλα η ταχυτητα του 50vdsl που πληρωνω ποτε δεν ειναι περισσοτερο απο 31-34 . Και οτι μαλλον δεν ενεργοποιειται το 4g με αυτη την ταχυτητα που πιανω.Μπορω να επεμβω στο bonding ωστε η ρυθμιση στο 4g να γινει σε μικροτερη ταχυτητα vdsl ???
> 
> 
> router HA35 kai perimenv to kainourio


απο οσο ξερω οχι , η χρηση του booster γινεται μονο οταν υπαρχει αυξημενη κινηση στο ιντερνετ και δεν επαρκει η ταχυτητα της σταθερης συνδεσης , παντως και εγω που ειμαι αυτες τις ημερες μονος μου στο σπιτι και με dsl 9 down και που βλεπω βιντεο στο youtube και webtv mega/alpha και βλεπω οτι μειωνονται κανονικα τα gb και δεν κατεβαζω αλλα πραγματα παντως και η χρηση ειναι μονο δικη μου στο σπιτι αυτην την περιοδο. Εχω το μοντεμ  το huawei ha35 το πρωτο που εδιναν. Επισης πια 120gb  γραφεις;100gb ειναι και οχι 120gb.

----------


## GregoirX23

Πείτε μου κάτι...
Αν θυμάμαι καλά noip έχουν και τα 2 ρουτερ του booster.. 
Επίσης νομίζω ότι και το ddns παίζει σωστά από έξω με το bonding σωστά;

----------


## GregoirX23

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά; Εξαφανιστηκατε όλοι οι boosterαδες από το νήμα;

----------


## ChriZ

> Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά; Εξαφανιστηκατε όλοι οι boosterαδες από το νήμα;


Παρών....  :Razz: 
Ddns δεν χρησιμοποιώ με αυτο οποτε δεν γνωρίζω,  δυστυχώς...
Σχετικά με το αν έχει no-ip το καινούριο θα το δω πιο μετά να σου πω..

----------


## GregoirX23

> Παρών.... 
> Ddns δεν χρησιμοποιώ με αυτο οποτε δεν γνωρίζω,  δυστυχώς...
> Σχετικά με το αν έχει no-ip το καινούριο θα το δω πιο μετά να σου πω..


 :One thumb up: ...

----------


## ChriZ

Μαγειρεύω τώρα...  :Razz:  αλλά το άνοιξα μία μην τυχόν και ξεχαστώ μετά (γιατί είμαι και κάποιας ηλικίας... :Razz: )
Ναι, έχει no-ip
Έχει αυτά το νέο:

 :One thumb up:

----------


## Mike Protoporos 11

Ακριβως τα ιδια κανει και μενα δεν δουλευει το 4g τους το ειπα αλλα δεν αλαξε κατι θα το επιστρεψω και θα παρω το παλιο μοντελο

----------


## manospcistas

Το έχει λάβει και κάποιος άλλος αυτό;

----------


## newbye

> Το έχει λάβει και κάποιος άλλος αυτό;


Σε πιάσανε;  :Laughing:

----------


## dimyok

Σε ολους το στελνουν . Εμενα ληγει τον αλλο μηνα και σκεφτομαι μετα απο τοσα χρονια να παρουν το μεσαιο δαχτυλο για τη φοβερη vdsl συνδιαστικη ταχυτητα των 40 mbps που προσφερουν ....

----------


## AlexT544

Και εγω σκέφτομαι να το κόψω διότι δεν πιάνει και ειναι ουσιαστικά άχρηστο τι booster τι χωρίς booster τα ιδια πιάνω

----------


## GregoirX23

Μπορεί να έχει τα θέματα του γενικά αλλά εμένα μου αρέσει το failover που παρέχει αν πάθει κάτι η σταθερή.. Αυτός θα ήταν ένας λόγος να το επιλέξω ξανά.. Οι τιμές όμως των πακέτων της κοσμοτε σε σύγκριση με άλλους παρόχους είναι φαρμακείο... Και οι παροχές σχεδόν μισές.. 
Έστω ότι η ΕΕΤΤ δεν τους αφήνει να ρίξουν τις τιμές, αν έκαναν έστω πιο καλές προσωποποιημένες προσφορές θα ήταν πιο καλά.. Γίνεται τη σήμερον ημέρα η 24αρα που μόνο σε καμπίνα είναι 24αρα αλλιώς 10αρα μ.ο από α.κ και πολύ λέω, να την έχουν κοντά 30€;; Εδώ χάνεται το παιχνίδι... 
Να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα; 
Πες ότι έχεις μια 10αρα adsl και με το booster πας κοντά στα 50+, για εμένα μια λογική τιμή θα ήταν κάτι κάτω από τα 30€, 26-28.. Όχι 30+... 
Να πούμε πάντως ένα μπράβο στη κοσμοτε που το παρέχει γενικά σε σύγκριση με τη βοντα που το ανακοίνωσε και μετά το βούλιαξε... 
Σαν γενική εικόνα πάντως έχω φίλους που για τους δικούς τους λόγους το είχαν και το έκοψαν... 
Και τώρα παλεύουν πάλι με την adsl μόνο... Είμαι κ εγώ ένας από αυτούς.. 

- - - Updated - - -




> Μαγειρεύω τώρα...  αλλά το άνοιξα μία μην τυχόν και ξεχαστώ μετά (γιατί είμαι και κάποιας ηλικίας...)
> Ναι, έχει no-ip
> Έχει αυτά το νέο:


Κάποιος που να χρησιμοποιεί ddns να μας πει αν παίζει σωστά από έξω με το bonding;

----------


## statica

Καλησπέρα,

Στο καινουργιο μπορουμε να ορίσουμε DMZ όπως το παλιό? Έχει κάποιος screenshot απο την ρύθμιση?

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## GregoirX23

Κάτι ακόμα παίδες.. 
Πόσα Α τροφοδοσία έχει το νέο ρούτερ;

----------


## ChriZ

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Στο καινουργιο μπορουμε να ορίσουμε DMZ όπως το παλιό? Έχει κάποιος screenshot απο την ρύθμιση?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


Ναι έχει επιλογή για DMZ. H επιλογή είναι στο advanced-->forwarding-->DMZ
όπως φαίνεται και στην πρώτη εικόνα μπορείς να επιλέξεις είτε το adsl / vdsl, είτε mobile, είτε και τα 2 (bonding) 





> Κάτι ακόμα παίδες.. 
> Πόσα Α τροφοδοσία έχει το νέο ρούτερ;


Sorry αλλά εκεί που το έχω χωμένο, δεν μπορώ τώρα να το δω.. Όμως όταν το έβαλα την πρώτη μέρα χρησιμοποίησα αρχικά το τροφοδοτικό του παλιού και δούλευε μια χαρά...

----------


## Mastoras

Μόλις σήμερα παρέλαβα το Speedbooster 2.0 μετά από αίτηση αλλαγής εξοπλισμού (είχα το παλιό μοντέλο). Προχώρησα στην αλλαγή κυρίως για το 5ghz wifi μπάντα.  

Είδα απευθείας καλύτερες ταχύτητες όταν είναι συνδεδεμένο με ethernet, κάτι που δε συμβαίνει στις συσκευές που είναι συνδεδεμένες μεσω wifi. Σε αυτές είναι σαν να μην δουλεύει το bonding αλλά μόνο η ταχύτητα που πάιρνει από την adsl. 

Με κάποιες δοκιμές που έκανα το πρόβλημα το δημιουργεί αν ενεργοποιηθεί η επιλογή ipv6 . Ξέρει κανείς πως να την απενεργοποιήσω για τις wi fi συσκευές? Ψάχνω στο menu του router αλλά δε βλέπω κάτι.. Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## SV1IXG

> Ναι έχει επιλογή για DMZ. H επιλογή είναι στο advanced-->forwarding-->DMZ
> όπως φαίνεται και στην πρώτη εικόνα μπορείς να επιλέξεις είτε το adsl / vdsl, είτε mobile, είτε και τα 2 (bonding) 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 234634Συνημμένο Αρχείο 234635
> 
> 
> Sorry αλλά εκεί που το έχω χωμένο, δεν μπορώ τώρα να το δω.. Όμως όταν το έβαλα την πρώτη μέρα χρησιμοποίησα αρχικά το τροφοδοτικό του παλιού και δούλευε μια χαρά...


12v 2amp είναι το τροφοδοτικό του. Συγκριτικά στο παλιό ήταν 2.5 amp

----------


## Samael_667

> Κάτι ακόμα παίδες.. 
> Πόσα Α τροφοδοσία έχει το νέο ρούτερ;


12V/2A είναι το τροφοδοτικό του νέου SpeedBooster (το παλιό είχε τροφοδοτικό 12/2.5A)

edit: sorry, δεν ειδα ότι είχε ήδη απαντηθεί

----------


## GregoirX23

Thanks για την απάντηση παίδες...

- - - Updated - - -




> Κάποιος που να χρησιμοποιεί ddns να μας πει αν παίζει σωστά από έξω με το bonding;


Μα κάνω παράθεση ξανά αυτό να μη ξεχαστεί. Μπας και βρεθεί κανείς..

----------


## newbye

> Μόλις σήμερα παρέλαβα το Speedbooster 2.0 μετά από αίτηση αλλαγής εξοπλισμού (είχα το παλιό μοντέλο). Προχώρησα στην αλλαγή κυρίως για το 5ghz wifi μπάντα.  
> 
> Είδα απευθείας καλύτερες ταχύτητες όταν είναι συνδεδεμένο με ethernet, κάτι που δε συμβαίνει στις συσκευές που είναι συνδεδεμένες μεσω wifi. Σε αυτές είναι σαν να μην δουλεύει το bonding αλλά μόνο η ταχύτητα που πάιρνει από την adsl. 
> 
> Με κάποιες δοκιμές που έκανα το πρόβλημα το δημιουργεί αν ενεργοποιηθεί η επιλογή ipv6 . Ξέρει κανείς πως να την απενεργοποιήσω για τις wi fi συσκευές? Ψάχνω στο menu του router αλλά δε βλέπω κάτι.. Ευχαριστώ !


Από το Internet Settings στο Internet_ADSL & MOBILE θα αλλάξεις το IP protocol version σε ipv4 (only). Έχω το παλιό και τα έχω μόνιμα έτσι γιατί το πρόβλημα με την ipv6 είναι χρόνιο!

----------


## panoc

> Από το Internet Settings στο Internet_ADSL & MOBILE θα αλλάξεις το IP protocol version σε ipv4 (only). Έχω το παλιό και τα έχω μόνιμα έτσι γιατί το πρόβλημα με την ipv6 είναι χρόνιο!


Οτι ειναι ο απο πανω και το προβλημα υφισταται γιατι το 4G στο bonding δουλευει μονο με ipv4, οποτε οταν οι συσκευες "μιλανε" με Ipv6 πρακτικα δε μπορουν να περασουν απο το 4G+bonding.

----------


## Mastoras

> Από το Internet Settings στο Internet_ADSL & MOBILE θα αλλάξεις το IP protocol version σε ipv4 (only). Έχω το παλιό και τα έχω μόνιμα έτσι γιατί το πρόβλημα με την ipv6 είναι χρόνιο!


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Αυτές οι ρυθμίσεις που βρίσκονται στο νέο Router ? Ψάχνω μια-μια τις επιλογές αλλά δε βγάζω άκρη

----------


## sakis0547

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Αυτές οι ρυθμίσεις που βρίσκονται στο νέο Router ? Ψάχνω μια-μια τις επιλογές αλλά δε βγάζω άκρη


Αν τις βρεις σε παρακαλώ πες μας και σε εμάς γιατί και εγώ και ένας φίλος έχουμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα....

----------


## Mastoras

> Αν τις βρεις σε παρακαλώ πες μας και σε εμάς γιατί και εγώ και ένας φίλος έχουμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα....


Βρήκα τις παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις αλλά δεν με αφήνει να επιλέξω μόνο το ipv4... κάποιος πιο έμπειρος έχει να προτείνει κάτι ώστε να μην πειραχτεί κάτι που δε πρέπει ?

----------


## Samael_667

> Αν τις βρεις σε παρακαλώ πες μας και σε εμάς γιατί και εγώ και ένας φίλος έχουμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα....


Για να το αλλάξεις, πηγαίνεις Advanced > WAN > Wan Configuration κι επιλέξεις το INTERNET_ADSL ή INTERNET_VDSL (ανάλογα με τη γραμμή σου)

Μόλις επιλέξεις το tickbox θα δεις στο Basic Information, Protocol Type: IPv4/IPv6



Στο παλιό νομίζω ότι μπορούσες να το επιλέξεις. Στο νέο νομίζω ότι πρέπει να διαγράψεις το connection και να το ξαναφτιάξεις (δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη, οπότε κάνε έναν έλεγχο νωρίτερα για να μη σε πάρω στον λαιμό μου).


Σε άλλες πληροφορίες, (νομίζω δεν αναφέρθηκαν), το router αναφέρει 256MB ram και 128MB flash.
Το module είναι το Quectel EG06-EA (EG06EALB-512-SGAS), και είναι LTE Cat 6


Εντυπώσεις μέχρι τώρα, 
- στο adsl συγχρονίζει περίπου 0.5mbit χαμηλότερα από το προηγούμενο (Speeport Entry ~14,8Mbit, HA35-10 ~14Mbit, Speebooster 2.0 ~13.5Mbit)
- στο mobile δεν βλέπω να κάνει CA και παρότι τα στατιστικά φαίνονται αρκετά καλά (RSRQ -10.0db, RSRP -83.0db, RSSI -50.0db, SINR -16.4db) η συνολική ταχύτητα σε speedtests/downloads είναι ίδια, κοντά στα 30Mbit
- στο VoIP πλεόν φαίνεται να είναι ανοιχτό το basic profile parameters, οπότε για κάποιον που δεν χρειάζεται τη γραμμή της Cosmote ίσως να μπορεί να βάλει άλλον πάροχο VoIP (θα το δοκιμάσω)
- μετά το reboot συγχρονίζει πιο γρήγορα από το παλιό, κι ανοίγει το bonding μετά από 1-2 λεπτά. Αυτός ήταν κι ο λόγος που μου το άλλαξαν, γιατί το παλιό μετά από reboot (ή μικρο-διακοπή ρεύματος, συχνή στο νησί) έφτανε να ενεργοποιήσει το bonding μπορεί και μετά από 7-8 ώρες, χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιο pattern.
- να θέλετε να ενεργοποιήσετε το telnet για CLI (μαζί με το "root" account), λογικά πρέπει να το κάνετε πριν συγχρονίσει η DSL και τραβήξει όποια settings τραβάει, γιατί μετά ο κωδικός από plain text γίνεται encrypted με salt και γειά σας (επιστρέφει φυσικά στην αρχική κατάσταση με firmware reset).


Μια ερώτηση κι από εμένα, έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το DMZ με OpenWrt ή άλλο router που να υποστηρίζει SQM για QoS?
Έπαιξε; Βλέπετε αποτελέσματα της προκοπής;

----------


## GregoirX23

Αυτό με το ανοιχτό voip είναι καλό, αλλά μέχρι να το κλειδώσουν αν ισχύει.. 
Έτσι έκαναν στο ΗΑ, κάτι παρόμοιο δλδ, φαίνονταν αρχικά κάποιες ρυθμίσεις και το call log και μετά τις εξαφάνισαν..

----------


## tolispap

Καλησπερα.
Εγω οταν τικαρω για να σβησω το IPv6 δεν με αφηνει.
Μου διαφευγει κατι;

----------


## DoSMaN

> Βρήκα τις παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις αλλά δεν με αφήνει να επιλέξω μόνο το ipv4... κάποιος πιο έμπειρος έχει να προτείνει κάτι ώστε να μην πειραχτεί κάτι που δε πρέπει ?


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αν ξετικάρεις το "Enable Wan" θα ανοίξει το πεδίο αυτό...
Πιθανότατα επειδή είναι ενεργό τώρα, δε σε αφήνει να το πειράξεις...

Επίσης μπορεί να χρειαστεί να ξετικάρεις και να κάνεις κάποιο save ή save/reboot για να ανοίξει...

----------


## Mastoras

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αν ξετικάρεις το "Enable Wan" θα ανοίξει το πεδίο αυτό...
> Πιθανότατα επειδή είναι ενεργό τώρα, δε σε αφήνει να το πειράξεις...
> 
> Επίσης μπορεί να χρειαστεί να ξετικάρεις και να κάνεις κάποιο save ή save/reboot για να ανοίξει...


Δυστυχώς όχι,και πάλι δεν με αφήνει να το αλλάξω. Θα περιμένω μήπως βρεί κάποιος άλλος λύση γιατί δε θέλω να τα πειράξω και να ψάχνομαι μετά. 

Προς το παρόν κάνω disable το ipv6 από το δίκτυο στα windows. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι η χαμηλή ταχύτητα που πιάνει το xbox series x (όσο πιάνει η adsl δλδ)

Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως

----------


## newbye

Αν δεν απενεργοποιείται το IPV6 από το router, απενεργοποιείστε το IPV6 στις συσκευές σας, οπότε θα είστε force IPV4.

----------


## GregoirX23

Έχει κανείς ενεργό ddns να μας πει αν παίζει οκ από έξω με το bonding;

----------


## Marios K.

Οδηγίες για απόκτηση κωδικών VoIP (λειτουργεί στο speed booster 2.0, Huawei Dn9245x6-10).

1. Κατεβάστε το config file από το router. Είναι απλό xml.

2. Ανοίξτε το με ένα text editor και βρείτε το σημείο: <SIP AuthUserName="+30xxxxxxxxxx@ims.otenet.gr" AuthPassword="<password>" URI="+30xxxxxxxxxx">. 

3. Αντιγράψτε τον κωδικό. Θα πρέπει να αρχίζει με $2 και να τελειώνει με $ .

4. Πηγαίνετε στο site: https://andreluis034.github.io/huawe...y-page/#cipher .

5. Επιλέξτε decipher και στο input βάλτε τον κωδικό από το router. Λογικά, θα έχετε τον κωδικό για την τηλεφωνία.

----------


## ChriZ

Σ' ωραίος... δοκίμασες μήπως αν μπορεί να κάνει decipher και τον κωδικό root χρήστη;

----------


## Marios K.

> Σ' ωραίος... δοκίμασες μήπως αν μπορεί να κάνει decipher και τον κωδικό root χρήστη;


Ο κωδικός root χρήστη για το telnet είναι adminHW

----------


## NinjaMiltos

> Βρήκα τις παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις αλλά δεν με αφήνει να επιλέξω μόνο το ipv4... κάποιος πιο έμπειρος έχει να προτείνει κάτι ώστε να μην πειραχτεί κάτι που δε πρέπει ?
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 234760
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 234761


Αν στο LAN έχει DHCPv6 Server, είναι προτιμότερο να το κλείσεις από 'κει ώστε μόνο το Router να έχει πρόσβαση μέσω IPv6.

Αν δεν έχει, δοκίμασε να βάλεις και στα δύο "None" στο IPv6 Information (στο δεύτερο screenshot σου) και κάνε Apply.

Αφού κάνεις Apply, φρόντισε να κάνεις επανασύνδεση με τον πάροχο, ώστε να ρίξει το IPv6 και να πάρει μόνο IPv4 διεύθυνση.
Το ίδιο και στις συσκευές σου, θα πρέπει να αποσυνδεθούν και να ξανασυνδεθούν στο Router, ώστε να μην περιμένεις το χρόνο του "IPv6 to IPv4 Fallback".

Στις συσκευές σου θα πρέπει να βλέπεις πλέον μόνο "fe80::" διευθύνσεις.

----------


## ChriZ

> Ο κωδικός root χρήστη για το telnet είναι adminHW


Ωραιος...  :Smile:  Μπας και κατάφερες να ενεργοποιήσεις τον χρήστη superadmin;
Ειχα δει στο config ότι ήταν disabled.. λογικά από root μπορεί να γίνεται να ενεργοποιηθεί και να κάνεις login αν γίνεται decipher και αυτουνού ο κωδικός.. Μπας και έχει τίποτα χρήσιμες έξτρα ρυθμίσεις...

- - - Updated - - -

Εκτός αν μπορείς να κάνεις set νέο κωδικό από telnet για τον superadmin όντας root..  :Thinking:  
Μπας και το δοκίμασες;

----------


## Samael_667

> Ωραιος...  Μπας και κατάφερες να ενεργοποιήσεις τον χρήστη superadmin;
> Ειχα δει στο config ότι ήταν disabled.. λογικά από root μπορεί να γίνεται να ενεργοποιηθεί και να κάνεις login αν γίνεται decipher και αυτουνού ο κωδικός.. Μπας και έχει τίποτα χρήσιμες έξτρα ρυθμίσεις...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εκτός αν μπορείς να κάνεις set νέο κωδικό από telnet για τον superadmin όντας root..  
> Μπας και το δοκίμασες;


Το δοκίμασα εγώ αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα. Υπάρχει εντολή στο cli για να αλλάξεις το password ενός χρήστη _(set userpasswd <username>)_, αλλά σου ζητάει το τρέχον password του χρήστη.
Ίσως υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος γι' αυτό.

----------


## Marios K.

> Ωραιος...  Μπας και κατάφερες να ενεργοποιήσεις τον χρήστη superadmin;
> Ειχα δει στο config ότι ήταν disabled.. λογικά από root μπορεί να γίνεται να ενεργοποιηθεί και να κάνεις login αν γίνεται decipher και αυτουνού ο κωδικός.. Μπας και έχει τίποτα χρήσιμες έξτρα ρυθμίσεις...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εκτός αν μπορείς να κάνεις set νέο κωδικό από telnet για τον superadmin όντας root..  
> Μπας και το δοκίμασες;


Για αλλαγή κωδικού superadmin μέσω telnet ζητάει τον παλιό κωδικό.
Σκέφτομαι μήπως αντί να ψάχνω για το superadmin μήπως καταφέρω να κάνω τον admin χρήστη root

----------


## ChriZ

> Για αλλαγή κωδικού superadmin μέσω telnet ζητάει τον παλιό κωδικό.
> Σκέφτομαι μήπως αντί να ψάχνω για το superadmin μήπως καταφέρω να κάνω τον admin χρήστη root


Γκαντεμιά ... 
Δεν έχω πρόχειρο το config αλλά είχα δοκιμάσει κι εγώ κάτι αντίστοιχο αλλάζοντας του το user role ή κάτι τέτοιο αν θυμάμαι καλά.. αλλά δεν το έκανε..
Αν βγάλεις άκρη πες...  :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Για αλλαγή κωδικού superadmin μέσω telnet ζητάει τον παλιό κωδικό.
> Σκέφτομαι μήπως αντί να ψάχνω για το superadmin μήπως καταφέρω να κάνω τον admin χρήστη root


Εννοείς φυσικά ότι είσαι root, έτσι;

----------


## Marios K.

> Γκαντεμιά ... 
> Δεν έχω πρόχειρο το config αλλά είχα δοκιμάσει κι εγώ κάτι αντίστοιχο αλλάζοντας του το user role ή κάτι τέτοιο αν θυμάμαι καλά.. αλλά δεν το έκανε..
> Αν βγάλεις άκρη πες... 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Εννοείς φυσικά ότι είσαι root, έτσι;


Στο telnet ναι, στο webui όχι.

 Βρήκα και κάτι άλλο στο config που ίσως να λειτουργήσει. Υπάρχει ένα σημείο που γράφει LocalUser και LocalAdmin. Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα δω προς το βράδυ.

----------


## ChriZ

> Στο telnet ναι, στο webui όχι.


Ναι αυτό εννοούσα... είπα μήπως έδινες set password από νορμαλ user  και όχι ως root στο telnet (άνθρωποι είμαστε , δεν ξέρεις καμιά φορά, κολλάει το μυαλό..  :Razz: )




> Βρήκα και κάτι άλλο στο config που ίσως να λειτουργήσει. Υπάρχει ένα σημείο που γράφει LocalUser και LocalAdmin. Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα δω προς το βράδυ.


Αν καταφέρεις τίποτα μας λες... Θενκς!

----------


## TsonTson

Θα κάνω μία παρένθεση να πω κάτι άσχετο με αυτό που λέτε, μιας και σήμερα παρέλαβα επιτέλους το Speedbooster 2.0 (το σωστό αυτή τη φορά  :Razz:  ). Θα πω και εγώ εντυπώσεις, σε περίπτωση που ενδιαφέρουν κάποιον.

Για το ping:

1. Το ping χωρίς το bonding έπεσε ~2 ms, (είχα κάνει άπειρα speedtest με το HA35 και σχεδόν πάντα έβγαζε 14 ενώ τώρα βγάζει 12 (ίδιο server), και το βλέπω και στα games (πχ από εκεί που σε ένα συγκεκριμένο server ήταν 52-54, τώρα είναι 50-52))
2. Το ping όταν είναι το 4g χωρίς την DSL δεν άλλαξε (25 ms)
3. Το ping με bonding DSL + 4g αυξήθηκε περίπου 3-4 ms (~15->~19)
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο οι μετρήσεις του ping με το bonding, ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα γενικά, μιας και μου φαίνεται περίεργο να βγαίνει μικρότερο από όταν είναι το 4g μόνο του, οπότε ίσως το 3. να μην έχει σημασία.

Για την ταχύτητα:

1. Η DSL συγχρονίζει λίγο πιο ψηλά από το HA35. (0.5-1.0 mbps)
2. Η ταχύτητα του 4g χωρίς DSL, δεν άλλαξε καθόλου, βγαίνει περίπου 45 mbps Down, 3.8 mpbs Up. (Άρα δεν φαίνεται να κάνει CA)
3. Ούτε η συνολική ταχύτητα DSL+4g άλλαξε βγαίνει δηλαδή 50-55 Down, 4-4.5 Up. (δηλαδή +40-45 Down, +3.2-3.7 Up)

Επειδή είχα δει σε πιο παλιά μηνύματα ότι κάποιοι είχαν πρόβλημα στην αρχή με το bonding, να πω ότι σε εμένα δούλεψε σχεδόν αμέσως, με το που συγχρόνισε η DSL πρώτη φορά, έκανε μόνο του restart κατευθείαν, και μόλις συγχρόνισε ξανά έπαιζαν όλα τέλεια.

----------


## dimyok

Mε τη παλια sim δε το εχεις  ; Που ετσι και αλλιως μου κλειδωνει σε 4G ουτε καν 4G+

----------


## TsonTson

> Mε τη παλια sim δε το εχεις  ; Που ετσι και αλλιως μου κλειδωνει σε 4G ουτε καν 4G+


Ναι, το booster μόνο με την παλιά sim δουλεύει. Σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα όταν είχε πρωτοαναφερθεί το speedbooster 2.0 έλεγαν κάποιοι ότι ίσως είναι πιο εύκολο να πιάνεις το +60 επειδή μπορεί να κάνει CA, και ήθελα απλώς να πω ότι δεν ισχύει, για αυτό και το ανέφερα.

----------


## nanas

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
Έχετε παρατηρήσει τον τελευταίο μήνα κάποιον "κόφτη" στο speedbooster?
Ειδικότερα, συγχρονίζω και συγχρόνιζα στα 48-50.
Με απευθείας σύνδεση στο wifi του speedbooster, μου έδειχνε το ookla 38-42 Μbps
Με σύνδεση σε wifi mesh (TPLink), το οποίο συνδέεται ενσύρματα στο speedbooster, μου έδειχνε το ookla 50-52 τις κανονικές ώρες, 65-75 Mbps τα ξημερώματα.
Τον τελευταίο μήνα, με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, οποιαδήποτε ώρα και να συνδεθώ, πάνω από 50 Mbps δεν δείχνει.
Έχετε κάποια γνώμη;

----------


## stsalkit

ΤΕΛΟΣ των ευτυχισμών ημερών??? Τις τελευταίες ημέρες φαίνεται ξαναέβαλαν τον κόφτη... Εκεί που χαρούμενος έπιανα (μετά την κατανάλωση των 100...) γύρω στα 50-55, ξαναέπεσα στα 20-22... Έχετε παρατηρήσει κάτι παρόμοιο?

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> Έχετε παρατηρήσει τον τελευταίο μήνα κάποιον "κόφτη" στο speedbooster?
> Ειδικότερα, συγχρονίζω και συγχρόνιζα στα 48-50.
> Με απευθείας σύνδεση στο wifi του speedbooster, μου έδειχνε το ookla 38-42 Μbps
> Με σύνδεση σε wifi mesh (TPLink), το οποίο συνδέεται ενσύρματα στο speedbooster, μου έδειχνε το ookla 50-52 τις κανονικές ώρες, 65-75 Mbps τα ξημερώματα.
> Τον τελευταίο μήνα, με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, οποιαδήποτε ώρα και να συνδεθώ, πάνω από 50 Mbps δεν δείχνει.
> Έχετε κάποια γνώμη;


Έχω παρατηρήσει πτώση στην ταχύτητα, αλλά πολύ μεγαλύτερη από αυτήν που αναφέρεις (από τα 50-52... γύρω στα 50!!!). Εγώ από τα 50-55, πήγα στα 20-22! Αυτό τις τελευταίες 2-3 ημέρες!

----------


## nanas

> ΤΕΛΟΣ των ευτυχισμών ημερών??? Τις τελευταίες ημέρες φαίνεται ξαναέβαλαν τον κόφτη... Εκεί που χαρούμενος έπιανα (μετά την κατανάλωση των 100...) γύρω στα 50-55, ξαναέπεσα στα 20-22... Έχετε παρατηρήσει κάτι παρόμοιο?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Έχω παρατηρήσει πτώση στην ταχύτητα, αλλά πολύ μεγαλύτερη από αυτήν που αναφέρεις (από τα 50-52... γύρω στα 50!!!). Εγώ από τα 50-55, πήγα στα 20-22! Αυτό τις τελευταίες 2-3 ημέρες!


Όντως το -30 (και περισσότερο) από αυτό που έπιανες είναι πάρα πολύ.
Αναφέρεις παραπάνω ότι αυτό το παρατηρείς μόνο όταν έχεις καταναλώσει τα MB; Ή γενικότερα;

Στη δική μου περίπτωση να διευκρινίσω τα εξής:
1) η πτώση είναι ανεξαρτήτως του αν έχω υπόλοιπο MB.
2) την πτώση από το pick (75), που κατέγραφε τα ξημερώματα, στα 50 αντίστοιχες ώρες τη λες σημαντική.
3) τις ώρες αιχμής από το 50 έχει πάει 30, άντε κάποιες στιγμές 40.

Έχει κανείς ενημέρωση αν πράγματι έχουν αποφασίσει να βάλουν κόφτη;
Και αν ναι, τελικώς "επιτρέπουν" το speedbooster να σου δίνει στην πράξη μέχρι 50.
Όχι +60 Mbps (έως), από αυτό που πιάνει κανονικά η γραμμή σου (που κάτι τέτοιο νομίζω διαφήμιζαν αρχικά).

----------


## statica

η SIM του παλιού μπαίνει απευθείας στο καινούργιο ή χρειάζεται να βγάλουμε νέα? (απο θέμα μεγέθους)

----------


## TsonTson

> η SIM του παλιού μπαίνει απευθείας στο καινούργιο ή χρειάζεται να βγάλουμε νέα? (απο θέμα μεγέθους)


Το παλιό παίρνει κανονική SIM, ενώ το καινούργιο παίρνει nano SIM. Σε εμένα η μεγάλη SIM ήταν 3 κομμάτια, για να αλλάζεις το μέγεθος, δηλαδή μία nano SIM μέσα σε micro SIM adapter, το οποίο ήταν μέσα σε SIM adapter. Λογικά και το δικό σου έτσι είναι οπότε απλά θα βγάλεις τη nano SIM από μέσα.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Το παλιό παίρνει κανονική SIM, ενώ το καινούργιο παίρνει nano SIM. Σε εμένα η μεγάλη SIM ήταν 3 κομμάτια, για να αλλάζεις το μέγεθος, δηλαδή μία nano SIM μέσα σε micro SIM adapter, το οποίο ήταν μέσα σε SIM adapter. Λογικά και το δικό σου έτσι είναι οπότε απλά θα βγάλεις τη nano SIM από μέσα.


Εμένα στο δικό μου booster είναι η παραδοσιακή η μεγάλη...
Οπότε ΑΝ (που δεν νομίζω) πάρω το νέο, αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει είτε να κόψω την παλιά ή να μου ενεργοποιήσουν αυτή που έχει μέσα ή να μου δώσουν μικρότερη ΔΩΡΕΑΝ...

----------


## newbye

H δικιά μου πάντως SIM από το παλιό είναι κανονική (άκοφτη), οπότε αν πάρω το νέο... πάπα-λα! Απορώ γιατί το στέλνουν με την νέα sim που είναι άχρηστη. Μήπως έτσι το στέλνουν ως πακέτο από το εργοστάσιο;

----------


## Samael_667

> H δικιά μου πάντως SIM από το παλιό είναι κανονική (άκοφτη), οπότε αν πάρω το νέο... πάπα-λα! Απορώ γιατί το στέλνουν με την νέα sim που είναι άχρηστη. Μήπως έτσι το στέλνουν ως πακέτο από το εργοστάσιο;


Η νέα sim είναι κι αυτή της cosmote (δηλαδή έχει λογότυπο της cosmote στο πίσω μέρος της), οπότε μάλλον εδώ τη βάζουν.

Κι ένα update για το IPv4/v6 της adsl/vdsl που λέγαμε νωρίτερα.
Αν δεν έχει δουλέψει το workaround που πρότεινε ο NinjaMitsos κι έχετε ενεργοποιήσει το telnet access, βρείτε στο config τη γραμμή που ξεκινάει με το παρακάτω string (πρέπει να υπάρχουν 2, μία για ADSL και μία για VDSL, αλλά enabled θα είναι μόνο η μία)


```
WANPPPConnectionInstance InstanceID="1" Enable="1"
```

και σ' αυτήν τη γραμμή αλλάξτε το 1 σε 0 στο παρακάτω


```
X_HW_IPv6Enable="0"
```

----------


## TsonTson

> Η νέα sim είναι κι αυτή της cosmote (δηλαδή έχει λογότυπο της cosmote στο πίσω μέρος της), οπότε μάλλον εδώ τη βάζουν.
> 
> Κι ένα update για το IPv4/v6 της adsl/vdsl που λέγαμε νωρίτερα.
> Αν δεν έχει δουλέψει το workaround που πρότεινε ο NinjaMitsos κι έχετε ενεργοποιήσει το telnet access, βρείτε στο config τη γραμμή που ξεκινάει με το παρακάτω string (πρέπει να υπάρχουν 2, μία για ADSL και μία για VDSL, αλλά enabled θα είναι μόνο η μία)
> 
> 
> ```
> WANPPPConnectionInstance InstanceID="1" Enable="1"
> ```
> ...


Γιατί χρειάζεται telnet access? Εγώ απλά κατέβασα το config file, το έκανα edit και το ξανανέβασα.

----------


## dimyok

Tη παραδοσιακή μεγάλη ....Αν πάρω το νέο αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να κόψω την παλιά δε μιλαω με το γελοιο support να περιμενω αν και ποτε θα στειλουν αλλη sim .... Aπλα θα χαλασουν τσαμπα και τη παλια και θα σου πουν να βαλεις αυτη που δε παιζει

----------


## GregoirX23

Από τα μέχρι στιγμής συμπεράσματα, τι λέτε;  Έχει διαφορά το νέο ρούτερ η όχι τλκ;

----------


## Samael_667

> Γιατί χρειάζεται telnet access? Εγώ απλά κατέβασα το config file, το έκανα edit και το ξανανέβασα.


Έλα ντε.. δίκιο έχεις, δεν ξέρω πως σκάλωσα έτσι  :Smile:

----------


## TsonTson

> Από τα μέχρι στιγμής συμπεράσματα, τι λέτε;  Έχει διαφορά το νέο ρούτερ η όχι τλκ;


Η ταχύτητα μου (που ήταν αρκετά καλή σε σχέση με κάποιους άλλους που γράφουν εδώ) δεν άλλαξε καθόλου. Κέρδισα 0.5-1.0 mbps στη DSL. Επίσης το ping μου όταν έχω bonding ανοιχτό φαίνεται να είναι μεγαλύτερο από το HA35, ενώ όταν έχω μόνο τη DSL χαμηλότερο. 

Επιπλέον μετά από μία μέρα χρήσης παρατήρησα το εξής:

Με το HA35 έπαιζα παιχνίδια απροβλημάτιστα έχοντας το bonding ανοιχτό με 4g και DSL, χωρίς να έχω συχνά και μεγάλα spikes. Ήταν ο μόνος τρόπος να παίζω όταν χρησιμοποιούσαν άλλοι το internet για youtube, netflix κλπ, γιατί αν έβαζα μόνο τη DSL στο PC μου με τους άλλους στο bonding είχα θέματα.
Τώρα για κάποιο λόγο συμβαίνει το αντίθετο. Τα online games είναι unplayable όταν είναι ανοιχτό to bonding στο pc (spikes, packet loss κτλ), ακόμα και αν είμαι ο μόνος που χρησιμοποιεί το internet εκείνη τη στιγμή, και φτιάχνει μόνο όταν κλείσω το bonding στο PC.

Θα έλεγα γενικά ότι αν κάποιον δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν τα games, δε χάνει τίποτα να το πάρει αν θέλει το wi-fi 6, ή το USB 3.0.
Γενικά θα το κρατήσω μερικές μέρες ακόμα να δω πως θα πάει και θα δω ποιο θα τους επιστρέψω.

----------


## stsalkit

> Όντως το -30 (και περισσότερο) από αυτό που έπιανες είναι πάρα πολύ.
> Αναφέρεις παραπάνω ότι αυτό το παρατηρείς μόνο όταν έχεις καταναλώσει τα MB; Ή γενικότερα;
> 
> Στη δική μου περίπτωση να διευκρινίσω τα εξής:
> 1) η πτώση είναι ανεξαρτήτως του αν έχω υπόλοιπο MB.
> 2) την πτώση από το pick (75), που κατέγραφε τα ξημερώματα, στα 50 αντίστοιχες ώρες τη λες σημαντική.
> 3) τις ώρες αιχμής από το 50 έχει πάει 30, άντε κάποιες στιγμές 40.
> 
> Έχει κανείς ενημέρωση αν πράγματι έχουν αποφασίσει να βάλουν κόφτη;
> ...


Όταν έχω τα 100 GB, η ταχύτητά μου είναι περί τα 50 - 55 Mbps. Πρόσφατα όμως και για μερικούς μήνες παρά το γεγονός ότι τα GB τελειωναν η ταχύτητα παρέμενε στα επίπεδα των 50-55. (και ναι το πολύ πρωί ανέβαινε και σε εμένα μέχρι και τα 65). Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω αυτό το "δώρο" δεν ήταν για όλους... αλλά δεν ξέρω με ποιά κριτήρια... Τις τελευταίες 3-4 ημέρες όμως ξαναγύρισα στα παλιά - δηλαδή με τα 100 GB είμαι στα 50-55 και μόλις τελειώσουν πεφτω στα 20-22 όπως ήμουν. Γι' αυτό ρωτάω και άλλους που ενδεχομένως είχαν το ίδιο "δώρο" - παρατήρησαν την ίδια συμπεριφορά τελευταία ή είμαι ο μόνος?

----------


## newbye

> Όταν έχω τα 100 GB, η ταχύτητά μου είναι περί τα 50 - 55 Mbps. Πρόσφατα όμως και για μερικούς μήνες παρά το γεγονός ότι τα GB τελειωναν η ταχύτητα παρέμενε στα επίπεδα των 50-55. (και ναι το πολύ πρωί ανέβαινε και σε εμένα μέχρι και τα 65). Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω αυτό το "δώρο" δεν ήταν για όλους... αλλά δεν ξέρω με ποιά κριτήρια... Τις τελευταίες 3-4 ημέρες όμως ξαναγύρισα στα παλιά - δηλαδή με τα 100 GB είμαι στα 50-55 και μόλις τελειώσουν πεφτω στα 20-22 όπως ήμουν. Γι' αυτό ρωτάω και άλλους που ενδεχομένως είχαν το ίδιο "δώρο" - παρατήρησαν την ίδια συμπεριφορά τελευταία ή είμαι ο μόνος?


Όταν τραβάει κόλλημα στα χαμηλά κάτω από 15mbps το ρίχνω ένα reboot και στρώνει. Δοκίμασε το χωρίς την adsl και μέτρα. Αν σπάσεις την αντίσταση των 15mpbs έχεις το "δώρο". Ελπίζω να έρθει και το "δώρο" No 2 στο upload!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Η ταχύτητα μου (που ήταν αρκετά καλή σε σχέση με κάποιους άλλους που γράφουν εδώ) δεν άλλαξε καθόλου. Κέρδισα 0.5-1.0 mbps στη DSL. Επίσης το ping μου όταν έχω bonding ανοιχτό φαίνεται να είναι μεγαλύτερο από το HA35, ενώ όταν έχω μόνο τη DSL χαμηλότερο. 
> 
> Επιπλέον μετά από μία μέρα χρήσης παρατήρησα το εξής:
> 
> Με το HA35 έπαιζα παιχνίδια απροβλημάτιστα έχοντας το bonding ανοιχτό με 4g και DSL, χωρίς να έχω συχνά και μεγάλα spikes. Ήταν ο μόνος τρόπος να παίζω όταν χρησιμοποιούσαν άλλοι το internet για youtube, netflix κλπ, γιατί αν έβαζα μόνο τη DSL στο PC μου με τους άλλους στο bonding είχα θέματα.
> Τώρα για κάποιο λόγο συμβαίνει το αντίθετο. Τα online games είναι unplayable όταν είναι ανοιχτό to bonding στο pc (spikes, packet loss κτλ), ακόμα και αν είμαι ο μόνος που χρησιμοποιεί το internet εκείνη τη στιγμή, και φτιάχνει μόνο όταν κλείσω το bonding στο PC.
> 
> Θα έλεγα γενικά ότι αν κάποιον δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν τα games, δε χάνει τίποτα να το πάρει αν θέλει το wi-fi 6, ή το USB 3.0.
> Γενικά θα το κρατήσω μερικές μέρες ακόμα να δω πως θα πάει και θα δω ποιο θα τους επιστρέψω.


Έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις μέχρι 50αρα γραμμή καλύτερα να κρατήσεις το ΗΑ.. 
Αν αποφασίσουν να το συνδυάσουν με μεγαλύτερες γραμμές πάντως τότε αναγκαστικά κάποιος θα πάει στο νέο για το wifi του και για το προφίλ 35Β.. 
Δεν ξέρω αν το ΗΑ σηκώνει 100αρα γραμμή με 17α προφίλ.. Λογικά σαν hw θα σηκώνει αφού υποστηρίζει και vectoring.. Οι ethernet του αντέχουν.. Το wifi του πάντως όχι... Και γι'αυτό τώρα το δίνουν μέχρι 50αρα γραμμή.. 
Μια γενική ανασκόπηση.....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

- - - Updated - - -

Όσο για το άλλο θέμα που ετέθη, και τα +15 καλά είναι όταν τελειώσουν τα 100.. Τα πάγια να μειώσουν λίγο και όλα καλά... Που πάνε τώρα οι τύποι και χρεώνουν τη πετσοκομενη 24αρα 30€... Αυτό είναι ένα θέμα......

----------


## newbye

Τόσα χρόνια που είστε στη ζωή τι πάγιο έχετε δει να μειώνεται; Νομίζω πάντως ανακοίνωσαν ότι μέσα στο 22 όλες οι 24ρες θα αναβαθμιστούν "δωρεάν" σε 50ρες.

----------


## GregoirX23

Άλλο αυτό με το διπλασιασμό... 
Εγώ πάντως έχω απορία τι θα κάνουν με τις 24αρες από τα α.κ.. 
Αν δεν υπάρχει καμπίνα λέμε Η αν δεν είναι ΟΤΕ η καμπίνα.. Αν υπάρχει καμπίνα και είναι ΟΤΕ αλλάζει.. Η σε κρατάνε στα 27/2.7 η σε αναβαθμίζουν σε 55/5.5..

----------


## newbye

πχ στην περιοχή μου δεν υπάρχουν καμπίνες ΟΤΕ αλλά είναι της WIND και αυτή στα 1800m, οπότε ακόμα και εκεί να με συνδέσουν έχω αρκετές αμφιβολίες αν θα συντονίσω  :Laughing:

----------


## GregoirX23

Το attenuation 65 ισχύει; Πρεπει να είσαι σε πολύ μεγάλη απόσταση ε; Η adsl που κλειδώνει; Όσο για τη καμπίνα, έχεις διαθεσιμότητα; Για vdsl μόνο από καμπίνα μετά... Από το α.κ απλά δεν... Ε, να... Περιπτώσεις σαν κ τη δικιά σου απορώ τι σόι διπλασιασμό θα κάνουν.. Μένει να το δούμε.. Για να μη ξεχνιόμαστε πάντως η σχετική ανακοίνωση αναφέρει μέσα και το: όπου είναι τεχνικά εφικτό... Με ότι κ αν σημαίνει αυτό... Όπως είπα, μένει να φανεί στη πράξη... Πάντως αφού και η καμπίνα λες ότι είναι μακριά... Να δούμε αν θα φτάσουν τα 50.... Η wind δίνει την υπηρεσία με 35β προφίλ οπότε ίσως φτάσουν... 
*Δε πιστεύω να λες για ftth καμπίνα ε;

----------


## newbye

Όχι δεν είναι ftth καμπίνα. To adsl κλειδώνει στα 4.2 δίνει πραγματικά 3  :Razz: , στην ουσία πλέον είναι μόνο για το voip. Στο booster έχω μόνιμα κλειστό το DSL tunnel για να παίρνω μόνο από το LTE και είμαι υπέρ ευχαριστημένος να πω την αλήθεια ιδιαίτερα και με το "δώρο". Προς το παρόν δεν καίγομαι για vdsl αλλά αν προκύψουν άλλα 15mbps από εκεί θα αξιοποιηθούν.

----------


## Samael_667

> Στο booster έχω μόνιμα κλειστό το DSL tunnel για να παίρνω μόνο από το LTE


Πως το ρυθμίζεις αυτό;

----------


## newbye

> Πως το ρυθμίζεις αυτό;


Καρτέλα internet ---->Internet Settings-----> Internet_ADSL----->edit------>στο Service type απλά κλείνεις το INTERNET και save. Μετά επαληθεύεις πως στο Bonding Tunnel το DSL tunnel είναι down και το Bonding & LTE tunnel up.

----------


## TsonTson

Καλησπέρα. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος με δυο λόγια να μου πει τι κάνει το TR069 στο service type, και τι γίνεται αν το βγάλω;

----------


## newbye

> Καλησπέρα. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος με δυο λόγια να μου πει τι κάνει το TR069 στο service type, και τι γίνεται αν το βγάλω;


Παίρνει αυτόματα αναβαθμίσεις και κάνει auto-configuration. Οπότε δεν πρέπει να το κλείσεις.

----------


## dimyok

Βασικα ειναι auto - ρουφιανος και δεν θες αναβαθμισεις αν θες να σου δουλευει   :Razz:

----------


## TsonTson

Ευχαριστώ.

Τελικά το έκλεισα, και αν για κάποιο λόγο αποφασίσω ότι θέλω αναβαθμίσεις ή configuration, ή γενικά προκύψει κάποιο θέμα θα το ανοίξω.  :Razz: 

Να πω επίσης ότι στο καινούργιο router, μπορείτε τις επιλογές που είναι greyed out να τις ενεργοποιείτε κάνοντας inspect με το browser. (Για να μη χρειάζεται να κατεβάζετε, να κάνετε edit και να ξανανεβάζετε το config file, και να περιμένετε να κάνει restart). Μόλις βρείτε το element που είναι greyed out, θα γράφει στο inspect 
<select id=...μπλα...μπλα..." disabled>, απλά κάνετε edit attribute στο disabled και το σβήνετε, και μετά θα δείτε ότι μπορείτε να το αλλάξετε κανονικά.

----------


## newbye

Δοκιμάστε στο καινούριο να δείτε αν η τηλεφωνία VoIP δουλεύει σωστά μέσα από το 4G.

----------


## statica

Την παρασκευή εγκατέστησα και εγώ το booster2 αλλάζοντας την SIM απο το παλιό.

Χτές κυριακή, παρατήρησα οτι το upload μου ειναι πολύ χαμηλό σε σχέση με παλιότερα - έχω την εντύπωση πως στο upload δουλεύει μόνο η adsl, ενώ στο download δουλέυει και το bonding....υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνεται αυτό και αν ναι θα φαινόταν κάπου απο το interface αν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα?

Στο information -> mobile information πάντως το uplink rate δείχνει καρφωμένο στο 0 B/s με stats και speedtest:

----------


## ChriZ

Και από το bonding δείχνουν κανονικά όλα UP?
Περίεργο αυτό.. εμένα πάντως δουλεύει κανονικά.. 5+1 δεν πάει ποτέ, συνήθως γύρω στα 3,5 είναι αλλά όχι 0,64 που είναι εσένα.. :Thinking: 
Δοκίμασες να κάνεις κάποιο upload να δεις την ταχύτητα, γιατί μπορεί και να μην δείχνει κάτι καλά από το speedtest?

----------


## statica

> Και από το bonding δείχνουν κανονικά όλα UP?
> Περίεργο αυτό.. εμένα πάντως δουλεύει κανονικά.. 5+1 δεν πάει ποτέ, συνήθως γύρω στα 3,5 είναι αλλά όχι 0,64 που είναι εσένα..
> Δοκίμασες να κάνεις κάποιο upload να δεις την ταχύτητα, γιατί μπορεί και να μην δείχνει κάτι καλά από το speedtest?


ναι ολα up, και τα upload οντως σέρνονται (δοκιμασα και σε FTP και σε WEB). 

επίσης δοκίμασα να βάλω DMZ μόνο το mobile αντί για το "bonding" αλλα δεν άλλαξε κάτι σε συμπεριφορα - ισως να χρειαζόταν κάποιο restart αλλα δεν μπορώ να το κάνω άμεσα.

----------


## katsasGR

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Μια ερώτηση. Τι διαφορά θα δω αν απενεργοποιησω το ipv6 και αφήσω το ipv4 μόνο? Συντονιζομαι με 62 mbps όταν δεν είναι κανείς μέσα. Απλά θέλω να δω αν υπάρξει περαιτέρω βελτίωση ή σταθερότητα. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Τελικά το έκλεισα, και αν για κάποιο λόγο αποφασίσω ότι θέλω αναβαθμίσεις ή configuration, ή γενικά προκύψει κάποιο θέμα θα το ανοίξω. 
> 
> Να πω επίσης ότι στο καινούργιο router, μπορείτε τις επιλογές που είναι greyed out να τις ενεργοποιείτε κάνοντας inspect με το browser. (Για να μη χρειάζεται να κατεβάζετε, να κάνετε edit και να ξανανεβάζετε το config file, και να περιμένετε να κάνει restart). Μόλις βρείτε το element που είναι greyed out, θα γράφει στο inspect 
> <select id=...μπλα...μπλα..." disabled>, απλά κάνετε edit attribute στο disabled και το σβήνετε, και μετά θα δείτε ότι μπορείτε να το αλλάξετε κανονικά.


Ολόκληρη ιστορία δηλαδή.. Αλλά τουλάχιστον όποιος θέλει μπορεί να το αλλάξει..

- - - Updated - - -




> Την παρασκευή εγκατέστησα και εγώ το booster2 αλλάζοντας την SIM απο το παλιό.
> 
> Χτές κυριακή, παρατήρησα οτι το upload μου ειναι πολύ χαμηλό σε σχέση με παλιότερα - έχω την εντύπωση πως στο upload δουλεύει μόνο η adsl, ενώ στο download δουλέυει και το bonding....υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνεται αυτό και αν ναι θα φαινόταν κάπου απο το interface αν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα?
> 
> Στο information -> mobile information πάντως το uplink rate δείχνει καρφωμένο στο 0 B/s με stats και speedtest:
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 234954Συνημμένο Αρχείο 234955


Η adsl πάντως κρατιέται μετά βίας...

----------


## statica

> Η adsl πάντως κρατιέται μετά βίας...


Digital Transformation 2022 © /s

----------


## sakis0547

Παρέλαβα και εγώ εχθές την συσκευή speedbooster έχω download γύρω στα 50 mbit από την κινητή τηλεφωνία και γύρω στα 18 από dsl... Μου συμβαίνει όμως το εξής κουλό. Όταν προσπαθώ να κατεβάσω ένα αρχείο από το ίντερνετ μου το κατεβάζει από dsl μόνο χωρίς να εμπλέκεται η κινητή τηλεφωνία, επίσης όταν κάνω ένα speedtest από ookla συμβαίνει το ίδιο, μετράει μόνο την dsl..
Όταν όμως στο speedtest αλλάζω τον σερβερ που θα πραγματοποιηθεί η μέτρηση και από cosmote η οτε βάλω οποιονδήποτε άλλο τότε τα δίνει όλα και από dsl και από κινητή τηλεφωνία..
Το Led του bonding είναι συνεχώς πράσινο.. 
Ξέρεις κανείς τι γίνεται??

----------


## GregoirX23

Τράβα ένα ρεσετ και αν δεν στρώσει το δηλώνεις βλάβη.. Λέω εγώ.. 
Τώρα αν θες περίμενε μπας και κανας συμφορουμιτης έχει καμία άλλη ιδέα.. 
* Και με καλώδιο το ίδιο κάνει; 
Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις τπτ από το ftp της otenet.. 
http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/

----------


## halkx

παίδες χρησιμοποιεί κανείς το ΗΑ35 μόνο με το 4G?

Εμένα μου κάνει νερά τώρα...προσπαθώ να κατεβάσω κάτι μέσω ftp και σέρνεται στα καλά καθούμενα...μέχρι χθες δεν είχα κανένα θέμα...του έκανα επανεκκίνηση αλλά τπτ.... μήπως μας πήρε χαμπάρι η κοτε και εκανε κάτι;;;

----------


## ellessar

Χθες το βράδυ σταμάτησε να δουλεύει το speedbooster (το έχω μόνο με το 4G από την πρώτη μέρα), ενώ τα windows και τα διαγνωστικά του modem έλεγαν ότι το WAN είναι connected.

Πήρα σήμερα στο 13788 και μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να είναι συνδεμένο μόνιμα το DSL για να παίρνει επιβεβαίωση ότι το speedbooster βρίσκεται όντως στη διεύθυνση που δηλώθηκε. Μάλιστα λέει ότι αυτό συμβαίνει μία φορά την ημέρα κι αν το χάσεις δεν έχεις ιντερνετ μέχρι την επόμενη! Σημειωτέον, είχα λάβει πριν 2 εβδομάδες SMS από COSMOTE ότι το speedbooster λειτουργεί μόνο στη διεύθυνση που έχει δηλωθεί.

Πάντως αυτό είναι σοβαρό deal breaker για την περίπτωσή μου, ευτυχώς που έχω εγκαταστήσει 5G router εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες.

----------


## ChriZ

Βασικά, για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο, deal δεν ήταν ποτέ εξαρχής το να το έχεις όπου θες χρησιμοποιώντας μόνο το 4G, οπότε δεν μπορεί να είναι και deal breaker αυτό που έκαναν...  :Razz: 
Πάντως αν έχεις 5G ρούτερ χ€$τηκες κιόλας... :One thumb up:

----------


## newbye

> Χθες το βράδυ σταμάτησε να δουλεύει το speedbooster (το έχω μόνο με το 4G από την πρώτη μέρα), ενώ τα windows και τα διαγνωστικά του modem έλεγαν ότι το WAN είναι connected.
> 
> Πήρα σήμερα στο 13788 και μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να είναι συνδεμένο μόνιμα το DSL για να παίρνει επιβεβαίωση ότι το speedbooster βρίσκεται όντως στη διεύθυνση που δηλώθηκε. Μάλιστα λέει ότι αυτό συμβαίνει μία φορά την ημέρα κι αν το χάσεις δεν έχεις ιντερνετ μέχρι την επόμενη! Σημειωτέον, είχα λάβει πριν 2 εβδομάδες SMS από COSMOTE ότι το speedbooster λειτουργεί μόνο στη διεύθυνση που έχει δηλωθεί.
> .


Πράγματι το είχα διαπιστώσει τα προηγούμενα χρόνια. Κάθε 24h έπρεπε να πάρει αυτή την επιβεβαίωση ο bonding server διαφορετικά σε έκοβε μέχρι την επόμενη adsl σύνδεση. Καθώς τότε ρωτούσα εδώ μέσα, αυτό συνέβαινε ΜΟΝΟ σε μένα!  :Laughing:

----------


## GregoirX23

Και αν η σταθερή κάποιου έχει βλάβη;  :Thinking: 
Το αφήνουν να παίζει;  
Λέω εγώ τώρα.... Πες ότι κόπηκε κάποιο καλώδιο στο δρόμο... 
Η πες ότι κάποιος ποντικός πάει και τρώει το καλώδιο και εσύ λείπεις και θες οι κάμερες σου να παίζουν.... Εκεί τι γίνεται.... Αν πάθεις μονοπολο έχει καλώς γιατί θα παίζει έστω κ με το ένα καλώδιο η σταθερή... 
Αν όμως την ακούσει εντελώς το ζεύγος;

----------


## Swishh

Καλησπέρα,

Από σήμερα το πρωί και χωρίς να πειράξω τίποτα στο Bonding Tunnel όλα είναι Down. Δοκίμασα επανεκκίνηση του ρούτερ αλλά δεν δούλεψε. Ξέρει κανείς τι πρέπει να κάνω; Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι με dsl μόνο.

----------


## GregoirX23

Συνήθως ξεκολλάει μόνο του νομίζω.. Αλλά αργεί... Οπότε αν βιάζεσαι πάρε τους τηλέφωνο...

----------


## seatakias

> Και αν η σταθερή κάποιου έχει βλάβη; 
> Το αφήνουν να παίζει;  
> Λέω εγώ τώρα.... Πες ότι κόπηκε κάποιο καλώδιο στο δρόμο... 
> Η πες ότι κάποιος ποντικός πάει και τρώει το καλώδιο και εσύ λείπεις και θες οι κάμερες σου να παίζουν.... Εκεί τι γίνεται.... Αν πάθεις μονοπολο έχει καλώς γιατί θα παίζει έστω κ με το ένα καλώδιο η σταθερή... 
> Αν όμως την ακούσει εντελώς το ζεύγος;


Το έχω πάθει εγώ αυτο που αναφέρεις(Κοπηκε το καλώδιο).
Τους είπα μέχρι να επιδιορθώσουν την βλάβη του καλωδίου να με αφήσουν ελεύθερο το 4G για να έχω Internet. 
 Μου είπαν δύστυχος δεν γίνεται!! Περίμενα μια εβδομάδα μέχρι να φτιάξουν το καλώδιο.

----------


## dimyok

Πήγαινε βαλτο σε γραμμη φίλου και μετα πισω .Προσωρινα για να εχεις λιγο τουλαχιστον

----------


## bscybgr

> Χθες το βράδυ σταμάτησε να δουλεύει το speedbooster (το έχω μόνο με το 4G από την πρώτη μέρα), ενώ τα windows και τα διαγνωστικά του modem έλεγαν ότι το WAN είναι connected.
> 
> Πήρα σήμερα στο 13788 και μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να είναι συνδεμένο μόνιμα το DSL για να παίρνει επιβεβαίωση ότι το speedbooster βρίσκεται όντως στη διεύθυνση που δηλώθηκε. Μάλιστα λέει ότι αυτό συμβαίνει μία φορά την ημέρα κι αν το χάσεις δεν έχεις ιντερνετ μέχρι την επόμενη! Σημειωτέον, είχα λάβει πριν 2 εβδομάδες SMS από COSMOTE ότι το speedbooster λειτουργεί μόνο στη διεύθυνση που έχει δηλωθεί.
> 
> Πάντως αυτό είναι σοβαρό deal breaker για την περίπτωσή μου, ευτυχώς που έχω εγκαταστήσει 5G router εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες.


πηρα τηλέφωνο στο 13888 για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και o υπάλληλος με διαβεβαιώσε ότι αποκλείεται να το κανει αυτό ο ΟΤΕ και ότι λογικά πρόκειται για βλάβη.

Τώρα αν είναι όντως έτσι η αν δεν γνώριζε ο συγκεκριμένος δεν το ξέρω

----------


## newbye

Έτυχα βλάβη (κοπή καλωδίου σε δρόμο) πριν δύο χρόνια περίπου. Η σταθερή γίνεται μεταφορά σε κινητό. Αλλά το booster δεν έδινε Internet. Η υποστήριξη μου είπε θα πρέπει να έχω internet (το γράφει και στους όρους)! Κάποιος άλλος στην υποστήριξη μου έλεγε βάλε Data και θα δουλέψει  :Laughing: . Τελικά ήθελαν να ελέγξουν και το booster απομακρυσμένα για να βρουν το μυστήριο! Αλλά από τι στιγμή που ήταν κομμένο το καλώδιο τηλεφωνίας πως θα το έλεγχαν  :ROFL: .

----------


## dimyok

Oταν λέγαμε ότι γίνονται αυτά και είναι καθυστερ. να σου λενε χρησιμοποιήστε της βλάβης αλλιώς δεν ....

----------


## halkx

Άρα booster μόνο με 4G πλέον τέλος.....μάλιστα....και έχω ακόμα 1,5 χρόνο συμβόλαιο.... εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ μεν στον ίδιο χώρο αλλά με load balancer...το DSL το έχω σε ενα fritz 7590...καμία ιδέα παίδες για καμιά πατέντα??

----------


## dimyok

Αν το βαλεις πανω στη γραμμη μετα θα δουλευει για μια μερα ; Επαναλαμβανεις τη βολτα .

----------


## halkx

Ναι...το θεμα ειναι ποτε επικοινωνει με τον bonding server μεσω της dsl...το βαζεις οποτε ειναι και περιμενεις λιγο και μετα εισαι οκ? επικοινωνει συγκεκριμενη ωρα οποτε αν δεν ειναι πανω στην γραμμη τοτε δεν εχει για ολη την υπολοιπη μερα??

Trial and error μυριζομαι...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το έχω πάθει εγώ αυτο που αναφέρεις(Κοπηκε το καλώδιο).
> Τους είπα μέχρι να επιδιορθώσουν την βλάβη του καλωδίου να με αφήσουν ελεύθερο το 4G για να έχω Internet. 
>  Μου είπαν δύστυχος δεν γίνεται!! Περίμενα μια εβδομάδα μέχρι να φτιάξουν το καλώδιο.


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι κατάλαβαν τι ήθελες να πεις; Μήπως νόμιζαν να αφήσουν ελεύθερα τα 100γίγα; 
Πάντως αν όντως το έχουν κάνει να μη δίνει ενώ θα έχει βλάβη η σταθερή θα είναι μεγάλο σπάσιμο.. 
Από την άλλη κάπως πρέπει να ελέγχουν και το homezone.. 
Ας κλειδώνουν το ρουτερ σε συγκεκριμένη κεραία.. Η σε βλάβη ας αφήνουν τη κινητή να παίζει.. 
Όπως ανέφερε κάποιος το γράφει και στη σελίδα ότι πρέπει να δίνει η κινητή... 
Τι να πω....

----------


## manospcistas

Εύχομαι να έχει γίνει κάποιο μπέρδεμα, γιατί γενικά το 13888 πολλές φορές αυτοσχεδιάζει ανάλογα και με τον εκπρόσωπο.

----------


## seatakias

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι κατάλαβαν τι ήθελες να πεις; Μήπως νόμιζαν να αφήσουν ελεύθερα τα 100γίγα; 
> Πάντως αν όντως το έχουν κάνει να μη δίνει ενώ θα έχει βλάβη η σταθερή θα είναι μεγάλο σπάσιμο.. 
> Από την άλλη κάπως πρέπει να ελέγχουν και το homezone.. 
> Ας κλειδώνουν το ρουτερ σε συγκεκριμένη κεραία.. Η σε βλάβη ας αφήνουν τη κινητή να παίζει.. 
> Όπως ανέφερε κάποιος το γράφει και στη σελίδα ότι πρέπει να δίνει η κινητή... 
> Τι να πω....


Τους το εξήγησα αρκετές φορές και απο ότι έδειχναν το καταλάβαιναν. 
Η απάντηση τους λόγου ότι δεν βλέπει τηλεφωνική γραμμή δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει και δεν μπορούν να το αλλάξουν. 

Τις τελευταίες μέρες μου έχει παρουσιάσει άλλο πρόβλημα. 
Ενώ μου δίχνει dsl internet Connected , mobile internet Connected , Bonding up. Δεν έχω ιντερεντ!! 
Το ιντερεντ επανέρχεται μετα απο λίγη ώρα απο μόνο του ή όταν κάνω επανεκκίνηση το router. 
Σε επικοινωνία που είχα με το 13788 μου βάλανε αντικατάσταση του εξοπλισμού (με το καινούργιο router). 
Υπάρχει κάποιος που να το έχει πάρει απο κατάστημα Αθηνών (Βόρεια Προάστια) ? Εχω πάρει σε 4-5 καταστήματα Γερμανός και δεν το έχει κανείς.

----------


## ellessar

> Βασικά, για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο, deal δεν ήταν ποτέ εξαρχής το να το έχεις όπου θες χρησιμοποιώντας μόνο το 4G, οπότε δεν μπορεί να είναι και deal breaker αυτό που έκαναν... 
> Πάντως αν έχεις 5G ρούτερ χ€$τηκες κιόλας...


Είναι deal breaker γιατί την DSL γραμμή την ήθελα χωριστά και το 4G χωρίς τον bonding server (όχι για να το πηγαίνω βόλτα!). Επίσης μου απασχολεί κι ένα επιπλέον LAN καλώδιο για το τηλέφωνο κτλ.

Από όσο μπόρεσα να καταλάβω, κάπου γύρω στο μεσημέρι ενεργοποιήθηκε πάλι το 4G, μετά από σχεδόν μία μέρα.

----------


## halkx

Δηλαδή σου δουλεύει πάλι χωρίς το dsl συνδεδεμένο;;

----------


## ellessar

Αυτή τη στιγμή το έβγαλα το ADSL καλώδιο και παίζει. Λογικά αύριο το μεσημέρι θα σταματήσει πάλι...

Γενικά νομίζω ότι έχει αλλάξει συμπεριφορά το speedbooster. Δεν ανεβάζει ταχύτητα πάνω από 10-15 Mbps, ενώ ήταν πολύ πιο γρήγορο 30-40 τουλάχιστον. Επίσης δεν δουλεύει το LTE μετον bonding server εκτός. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, τον είχα απενεργοποιημένο όλο αυτό τον καιρό.

----------


## katsasGR

Καλησπέρα σε ολους! Υπαρχει καποιος σχετικος οδηγος η τροπος να ρυθμισω το bandwidth ετσι ωστε να δινει προτεραιοτητα σε μια συσκευή που θέλω έναντι αλλων ωστε να μην επηρεαζεται η ταχυτητα του internet ενω πχ παιζω παιχνιδια, απο αλλες συνδεδεμενες συσκευες που βλεπουν youtube, netflix κλπ; ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## TsonTson

> Δοκιμάστε στο καινούριο να δείτε αν η τηλεφωνία VoIP δουλεύει σωστά μέσα από το 4G.


Έκανα 3 κλήσεις με το VoIP στο 4g, και στις 3 άκουγα τον συνομιλητή ενώ εκείνος δε με άκουγε. Όταν το έβαλα στη DSL έστρωσε.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Έκανα 3 κλήσεις με το VoIP στο 4g, και στις 3 άκουγα τον συνομιλητή ενώ εκείνος δε με άκουγε. Όταν το έβαλα στη DSL έστρωσε.


Είχες ξετικάρει από τη σταθερή; Να είναι τικαρισμένο μόνο στη κινητή.. 
Ας το δοκιμάσουν και άλλοι να δούμε από περιέργεια.. 
Πάντως ανέκαθεν νομίζω η τηλεφωνία μέσω της κινητής είχε θέματα..

- - - Updated - - -

Πείτε μου και κάτι ακόμα.. 
Σαν επιπρόσθετο πακέτο όταν τελειώσουν τα γίγα υπάρχει ακόμα το 50γιγα=20ε; Η θυμάμαι λάθος;

----------


## newbye

> Πείτε μου και κάτι ακόμα.. 
> Σαν επιπρόσθετο πακέτο όταν τελειώσουν τα γίγα υπάρχει ακόμα το 50γιγα=20ε; Η θυμάμαι λάθος;


Υπάρχει, μήπως και το πατήσει κάποιος κατά λάθος  :Laughing:

----------


## TsonTson

> Είχες ξετικάρει από τη σταθερή; Να είναι τικαρισμένο μόνο στη κινητή.. 
> Ας το δοκιμάσουν και άλλοι να δούμε από περιέργεια.. 
> Πάντως ανέκαθεν νομίζω η τηλεφωνία μέσω της κινητής είχε θέματα..


Ναι, το είχα μόνο στην κινητή.

----------


## juohmaru24

επειδή εχω πρόβλημα με το σταθερο μου δηλ όταν με παίρνουν τηλ τους ακούω διακεκομμένα ενω εκεινοι με ακουν καθαρα, πως μπορω να βαλω το τηλεφωνο μεσω adsl?

----------


## GregoirX23

> επειδή εχω πρόβλημα με το σταθερο μου δηλ όταν με παίρνουν τηλ τους ακούω διακεκομμένα ενω εκεινοι με ακουν καθαρα, πως μπορω να βαλω το τηλεφωνο μεσω adsl?


Μιλάμε για το booster; Η γενικά περί τηλεφώνου; 
Τώρα δλδ δεν είναι voip; Η vobb όπως το λένε αυτοί στον οτε. Κλασική τηλεφωνία είναι Η το έχεις μέσω της κινητής στο booster; 
Δεν κατάλαβα τι θες να πεις..

----------


## juohmaru24

εχω το booster...και απο τοτε που το εβαλα εχω προβλημα στο τηλεφωνο...πως μπορω να δω αν ειναι μεσω κινητης ή μεσω dsl?

----------


## GregoirX23

Αν δεν το έχεις πειράξει θα είναι μέσω της σταθερής.. Κάνε του κανα ρεσετ από το μαύρο κουμπάκι πίσω και αν επιμείνει το θέμα δήλωσε το βλάβη.. Δεν ξέρω κάτι άλλο... 
Αποσυνδέσεις έχεις; 
Ίσως βοηθούσε αν βλέπαμε στατιστικά της γραμμής... Μήπως πέφτει η σταθερή και κάνει νερά το σταθερό.. Βλέπεις το λαμπάκι της σταθερής να σβήνει; 
Ίσως μπορούν να σε καθοδηγήσουν κ τα παιδιά που το έχουν..

----------


## juohmaru24

> Αν δεν το έχεις πειράξει θα είναι μέσω της σταθερής.. Κάνε του κανα ρεσετ από το μαύρο κουμπάκι πίσω και αν επιμείνει το θέμα δήλωσε το βλάβη.. Δεν ξέρω κάτι άλλο... 
> Αποσυνδέσεις έχεις; 
> Ίσως βοηθούσε αν βλέπαμε στατιστικά της γραμμής... Μήπως πέφτει η σταθερή και κάνει νερά το σταθερό.. Βλέπεις το λαμπάκι της σταθερής να σβήνει; 
> Ίσως μπορούν να σε καθοδηγήσουν κ τα παιδιά που το έχουν..


το λαμπακι της σταθερης ειναι αναμενο κ δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις...του εκανα και reset αλλα τιποτα.μιλησα και με το 13888 αλλα δεν βοηθησαν και πολυ.να σημειωσω οτι οταν κανω το one click diagnosis του ρουτερ μου βγαζει το εξης" voice service status.Port1:The loop test result is abnormal.
Port2:No voice service configured.

----------


## TsonTson

> το λαμπακι της σταθερης ειναι αναμενο κ δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις...του εκανα και reset αλλα τιποτα.μιλησα και με το 13888 αλλα δεν βοηθησαν και πολυ.να σημειωσω οτι οταν κανω το one click diagnosis του ρουτερ μου βγαζει το εξης" voice service status.Port1:The loop test result is abnormal.
> Port2:No voice service configured.


Ποιο από τα δύο modem έχεις;

----------


## juohmaru24

> Ποιο από τα δύο modem έχεις;


to dn9245x6-10

----------


## TsonTson

> to dn9245x6-10


Σε εμένα ήταν ενεργοποιημένο το VOIP και στα δύο (DSL και Mobile) by default, οπότε μπορεί όντως αυτό να σου δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα. Λοιπόν θα πας τέρμα κάτω στο Advanced-->WAN-->MOBILE, θα σου βγάλει κάτι επιλογές από κάτω, θα κοιτάξεις το service type, αν λέει VOIP_INTERNET πρέπει να το αλλάξεις σε INTERNET. Οι βλάκες για κάποιο λόγο το έχουν κλειδώσει για να μην μπορείς να το αλλάξεις αλλά υπάρχει τρόπος. Τον είχα γράψει σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα εδώ:




> ...
> 
> Να πω επίσης ότι στο καινούργιο router, μπορείτε τις επιλογές που είναι greyed out να τις ενεργοποιείτε κάνοντας inspect με το browser. ... Μόλις βρείτε το element που είναι greyed out, θα γράφει στο inspect 
> <select id=...μπλα...μπλα..." disabled>, απλά κάνετε edit attribute στο disabled και το σβήνετε, και μετά θα δείτε ότι μπορείτε να το αλλάξετε κανονικά.


Αν έχεις κάποια απορία μου λες.

- - - Updated - - -

Σου γράφω και τον άλλο τρόπο σε περίπτωση που δε δουλέψει αυτό, θα πας Advanced-->Configuration Management--> Download Configuration File, θα ανοίξεις το αρχείο με κάποιο text editor και θα κάνεις αναζήτηση "WANAccessType="UMTS"" , και μόλις το βρεις θα ψάξεις από κάτω του το "X_HW_SERVICELIST=" και θα το αλλάξεις από "VOIP_INTERNET" σε "INTERNET", θα αποθηκεύσεις το αρχείο και θα πας ξανά στο Configuration Management να το ανεβάσεις (Browse-->βρίσκεις το αρχείο-->Update Configuration File). Θα κάνει ένα restart μετά από αυτό. Κράτα backup του προηγούμενου αρχείου καλού κακού.

----------


## juohmaru24

> Σε εμένα ήταν ενεργοποιημένο το VOIP και στα δύο (DSL και Mobile) by default, οπότε μπορεί όντως αυτό να σου δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα. Λοιπόν θα πας τέρμα κάτω στο Advanced-->WAN-->MOBILE, θα σου βγάλει κάτι επιλογές από κάτω, θα κοιτάξεις το service type, αν λέει VOIP_INTERNET πρέπει να το αλλάξεις σε INTERNET. Οι βλάκες για κάποιο λόγο το έχουν κλειδώσει για να μην μπορείς να το αλλάξεις αλλά υπάρχει τρόπος. Τον είχα γράψει σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα εδώ:
> 
> 
> 
> Αν έχεις κάποια απορία μου λες.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Σου γράφω και τον άλλο τρόπο σε περίπτωση που δε δουλέψει αυτό, θα πας Advanced-->Configuration Management--> Download Configuration File, θα ανοίξεις το αρχείο με κάποιο text editor και θα κάνεις αναζήτηση "WANAccessType="UMTS"" , και μόλις το βρεις θα ψάξεις από κάτω του το "X_HW_SERVICELIST=" και θα το αλλάξεις από "VOIP_INTERNET" σε "INTERNET", θα αποθηκεύσεις το αρχείο και θα πας ξανά στο Configuration Management να το ανεβάσεις (Browse-->βρίσκεις το αρχείο-->Update Configuration File). Θα κάνει ένα restart μετά από αυτό. Κράτα backup του προηγούμενου αρχείου καλού κακού.


ο δευτερος τροπος πετυχε...καταφερα και το αλλαξα...θα δοκιμασω το πρωι την γραμμη και θα επανελθω με τα αποτελεσματα. σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια!!!!!

----------


## nikolaos91

Καλησπερα σε ολους
εχω το εξης θεμα στο ΗΑ35 ρουτερ ενω το δουλευα παρα πολλους μηνες μονο με το 4G απο σημερα το πρωι ενω ολα δουλευουν κανονικα δεν εχω καθολου ταχυτητα απο το 4G οτι και να εκανα εχω μονο ταχυτητα απο την ADSL λετε να ειναι αυτο που εχουν γραψει και αλλοι οτι για να παιζει η υπηρεσια να πρεπει να εχεις και το καλωδιακο συνδεδεμενο?

----------


## halkx

> Καλησπερα σε ολους
> εχω το εξης θεμα στο ΗΑ35 ρουτερ ενω το δουλευα παρα πολλους μηνες μονο με το 4G απο σημερα το πρωι ενω ολα δουλευουν κανονικα δεν εχω καθολου ταχυτητα απο το 4G οτι και να εκανα εχω μονο ταχυτητα απο την ADSL λετε να ειναι αυτο που εχουν γραψει και αλλοι οτι για να παιζει η υπηρεσια να πρεπει να εχεις και το καλωδιακο συνδεδεμενο?


δυστυχώς αυτό είναι.... πρέπει μία φορά τη μέρα να είναι το dsl συνδεδεμένο για να επικοινωνήσει με τον bonding server και μετά λειτουργεί και μόνο του το 4G για 24 ώρες...

----------


## dimyok

Kαι στο καινουργιο V2 τα ιδια ?

----------


## juohmaru24

ενω προς στιγμην ειχε φτιαξει το τηλεφωνο σημερα παλι τα ιδια....δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι παιζει.εβαλα κ αλλη συσκευη μπας κ φταιει το τηλεφωνο αλλα τιποτα.τα ιδια.θα παρω τηλ στο 13888 να δηλωσω βλαβη αν και δεν βλεπω να βγαζω ακρη...

μιλησα με 13888 κ ηρθε τεχνικος σχεδον αμεσως...αντικατασταση του ρουτερ μου ειπε...ελπιζω να ειναι αυτο το προβλημα.

----------


## TsonTson

> ενω προς στιγμην ειχε φτιαξει το τηλεφωνο σημερα παλι τα ιδια....δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι παιζει.εβαλα κ αλλη συσκευη μπας κ φταιει το τηλεφωνο αλλα τιποτα.τα ιδια.θα παρω τηλ στο 13888 να δηλωσω βλαβη αν και δεν βλεπω να βγαζω ακρη...
> 
> μιλησα με 13888 κ ηρθε τεχνικος σχεδον αμεσως...αντικατασταση του ρουτερ μου ειπε...ελπιζω να ειναι αυτο το προβλημα.


Κοίταξες μήπως άλλαξε πάλι η ρύθμιση του mobile και έγινε VOIP_INTERNET;

----------


## juohmaru24

> Κοίταξες μήπως άλλαξε πάλι η ρύθμιση του mobile και έγινε VOIP_INTERNET;


το κοιταξα...εχει μεινει στο internet.

----------


## dimyok

Μλκιες ειπε ο ποτετζης δε νομιζω να φταιει τηλεφωνο και ρουτερ αλλα οι αλλαγες στο HA αλλα ok ευκαιρια να παρεις καινουργιο

----------


## GregoirX23

> Μλκιες ειπε ο ποτετζης δε νομιζω να φταιει τηλεφωνο και ρουτερ αλλα οι αλλαγες στο HA αλλα ok ευκαιρια να παρεις καινουργιο


Το νέο νομίζω έχει...  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -

Γενικά πάντως για να γίνεται συζήτηση, μέχρι τωρα τι λέτε; ΗΑ η το νέο καλύτερο;

----------


## dimyok

Αν δε παρω στα χερια μου και το καινουργιο δε μπορω να εχω μετρο συγκρισης . Πχ αν παλι στο Auto κανει το packet loss που τα εχουν χαλασει ολα τωρα να το χσω ...

----------


## GregoirX23

Άλλοι έγραψαν πιο πίσω ότι παρόλο που έχει δυνατότητα για ca τελικά δεν κάνει..

----------


## dimyok

Στη φαση που ημαστε δε μας ενδιαφερει πλεον 4G+  . Μας ενδιαφερει να δουλευει γιατι το εχουν κανει αχρηστο

----------


## TsonTson

> Αν δε παρω στα χερια μου και το καινουργιο δε μπορω να εχω μετρο συγκρισης . Πχ αν παλι στο Auto κανει το packet loss που τα εχουν χαλασει ολα τωρα να το χσω ...


Τι εννοείς "στο auto"; Αναφέρεσαι σε κάποιο setting που προκαλεί packet loss;

----------


## nikolaos91

Καλησπερα
Τελικα το προβλημα που ειχα με το ΗΑ35 ηταν λογο του οτι δεν ειχα την ADSL πανω.

----------


## juohmaru24

να κανω μια ερωτηση?εγω εχω το DN9245X6-10 ρουτερ.αυτο ειναι το καινουργιο που δινουν?

----------


## ChriZ

Ναι, το καινούριο ειναι

----------


## treli@ris

Με κάρτα sim άλλου παρόχου λειτουργεί σαν σκέτο 4g modem;

----------


## GregoirX23

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το είχαν δοκιμάσει τα παιδιά πίσω και έπαιζε.. Με τη σωστή ρύθμιση κ στο apn..

----------


## treli@ris

Ναι το έφτιαξα με Vodafone κι είναι οκ

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ναι το έφτιαξα με Vodafone κι είναι οκ


Παίζει καλά; Τι ταχύτητες δίνει; Το ΗΑ έχεις;

----------


## seatakias

Σήμερα παρέλαβα και εγώ το καινούργιο Huawei DN9245X6-10. 
Όταν το έβαλα παρατήρησα ότι ο συγχρονισμός έχει πέσει απο 26-27mbps που είχα στο προηγούμενο huawei στα 18.500mbps.
Επίσης ενώ η κάρτα sim δείχνει ότι έχει συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο το bonding είναι down! 
Έίχε και κάποιος άλλο το ίδιο πρόβλημα?

----------


## DoSMaN

> Σήμερα παρέλαβα και εγώ το καινούργιο Huawei DN9245X6-10. 
> Όταν το έβαλα παρατήρησα ότι ο συγχρονισμός έχει πέσει απο 26-27mbps που είχα στο προηγούμενο huawei στα 18.500mbps.
> Επίσης ενώ η κάρτα sim δείχνει ότι έχει συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο το bonding είναι down! 
> Έίχε και κάποιος άλλο το ίδιο πρόβλημα?


Φαντάζομαι ότι έχεις βάλει την παλιά κάρτα έτσι;

Αν ναι, κράτα ένα backup το configuration και κάνε μια επαναφορά ρυθμίσεων ή πάρε στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών να τους ενημερώσεις μήπως παίζει κάτι άλλο...

Από τις ρυθμίσεις το bonding το έχεις ενεργό έτσι;

----------


## seatakias

> Φαντάζομαι ότι έχεις βάλει την παλιά κάρτα έτσι;
> 
> Αν ναι, κράτα ένα backup το configuration και κάνε μια επαναφορά ρυθμίσεων ή πάρε στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών να τους ενημερώσεις μήπως παίζει κάτι άλλο...
> 
> Από τις ρυθμίσεις το bonding το έχεις ενεργό έτσι;


Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 
Την κάρτα την έχω βάλει μέσα και φαίνεται ότι έχει συνδεθεί κανονικά στο δίκτυο. 
Το bοnding ήταν ενεργοποιημένο εξαρχής. 
Εχω μιλήσει με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών και μου είπαν ότι θα το ελέγξουν και θα με ενημερώσουν!! 
Θα δοκιμάσω με επαναφορά μπας και αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## sakis0547

Εγώ παρέλαβα το καινούριο μηχάνημα την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα, δεν δούλευε το voip, ενώ και το bonding είχε θεματα(χωρίς το καλώδιο του dsl ενώ δούλευε το mobile μόλις σύνδεα το καλώδιο έκοβε το mobile και δούλευε μόνο η dsl), πήρα τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, μου έφτιαξαν το voip αλλά το bonding αρνούνταν πεισματικά να λειτουργήσει, ξανά τηλέφωνο, το έδωσαν βλάβη. Προχθές με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι το ρουτερ μου έχει πρόβλημα και ότι θα γίνει αντικατάσταση. Μου έστειλαν το καινούριο με παραλαβή αύριο Πέμπτη. Το πρωί γύρω στης 11 βλέπω το Led του bonding πράσινο!! Ως δια μεγειας όλα λειτουργούν τέλεια!!

----------


## TsonTson

Σήμερα το booster άρχισε να μου μειώνει την ταχύτητα όταν είναι ανοιχτό το bonding. Έχω δει και άλλους κατά καιρούς να έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα, αλλά πρώτη φορά συμβαίνει σε εμένα, και το έχω από τον Ιούνη. Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα, αλλά δε φτιάχνει, και το είχα πάντα με τη DSL επάνω. Δοκίμασα και με 4g χωρίς τη DSL και βγάζει λιγότερο από 1mbps και down και up, ενώ έχει 3 γραμμές σήμα...

----------


## newbye

Αν βλέπετε μειωμένες ταχύτητες, ένα restart βοηθάει. Μετά ίσως χρειάζεται αλλαγή θέσης ώστε να συνδεθεί σε άλλη κεραία cote.

----------


## dimyok

Welcome to the club - μια κεραια εχουμε . Εκτος αν το παρεις και σηκωθεις και φυγεις να πας σε αλλη  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## TsonTson

> Αν βλέπετε μειωμένες ταχύτητες, ένα restart βοηθάει. Μετά ίσως χρειάζεται αλλαγή θέσης ώστε να συνδεθεί σε άλλη κεραία cote.


Να το μετακινήσω αρκετά ώστε να αλλάξει κεραία δύσκολο  :Razz:  . Έχω κάνει πολλά restart, έχω δοκιμάσει να κάνω restore παλιά settings.  Έχω δοκιμάσει να αλλάξω τη band που συνδέεται, αλλά δεν έχει καμία διαφορά σε όποια band και να μπει. Έχω το καινούργιο router, και επιλογή για factory reset ΔΕΝ έχω βρει όσο και αν έψαξα (αν και δε νομίζω ότι θα βοηθούσε κάπου, καθώς είχα και config files αρκετά παλιά και δεν έκαναν τίποτα). Άνοιξα και το TR069 μήπως πρέπει να πάρει κάποιο update, αλλά δε βλέπω να γίνεται τίποτα...

----------


## dimyok

H τελευταια και μεγαλη π@στια που εκαναν βλεποντας το δικο μου ειναι να κλειδωσουν το band . Aμα το παω manual σταματαει να δινει wan ip ...  3G δεν υπαρχει πια

----------


## newbye

> Να το μετακινήσω αρκετά ώστε να αλλάξει κεραία δύσκολο  . Έχω κάνει πολλά restart, έχω δοκιμάσει να κάνω restore παλιά settings.  Έχω δοκιμάσει να αλλάξω τη band που συνδέεται, αλλά δεν έχει καμία διαφορά σε όποια band και να μπει. Έχω το καινούργιο router, και επιλογή για factory reset ΔΕΝ έχω βρει όσο και αν έψαξα (αν και δε νομίζω ότι θα βοηθούσε κάπου, καθώς είχα και config files αρκετά παλιά και δεν έκαναν τίποτα). Άνοιξα και το TR069 μήπως πρέπει να πάρει κάποιο update, αλλά δε βλέπω να γίνεται τίποτα...


Factory reset δεν χρειάζεσαι. Τουλάχιστον βλέπεις άνετα youtube 1080p60;

----------


## TsonTson

> Factory reset δεν χρειάζεσαι. Τουλάχιστον βλέπεις άνετα youtube 1080p60;


Όταν κλείνω το bonding ναι, στα 1440p όμως ζορίζεται.

- - - Updated - - -

Έστρωσε πριν από λίγο

----------


## katsasGR

Καλησπέρα έχω το νέο Huawei router DN9245X6-10 που ήρθε λόγω ότι έβαλα speedbooster. Ξέρει κανείς πως μπορώ να επηρεάσω το bandwidth ή τέλος πάντων κάποιο τρόπο ώστε να δίνω προτεραιότητα σε μια συσκευή π.χ laptop έναντι άλλης συσκευής π.χ κινητού? Αν θέλω π.χ να βλέπω νετφλιξ στο κινητό να μη μου παίρνει όλη τη ταχυτητα ένα κατέβασμα π.χ από τορεντ. Παιδιά σος αν ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει γιατι έχω θέμα σε αυτό λόγω ότι είμαστε παιδιά γυναίκα κτλ. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## TsonTson

> Καλησπέρα έχω το νέο Huawei router DN9245X6-10 που ήρθε λόγω ότι έβαλα speedbooster. Ξέρει κανείς πως μπορώ να επηρεάσω το bandwidth ή τέλος πάντων κάποιο τρόπο ώστε να δίνω προτεραιότητα σε μια συσκευή π.χ laptop έναντι άλλης συσκευής π.χ κινητού? Αν θέλω π.χ να βλέπω νετφλιξ στο κινητό να μη μου παίρνει όλη τη ταχυτητα ένα κατέβασμα π.χ από τορεντ. Παιδιά σος αν ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει γιατι έχω θέμα σε αυτό λόγω ότι είμαστε παιδιά γυναίκα κτλ. Ευχαριστώ.


Πιθανόν να υπάρχουν καλύτεροι τρόποι αλλά αυτός είναι ο μόνος που ξέρω πως γίνεται. Μπορείς να κλείσεις το bonding σε συγκεκριμένες συσκευές, έτσι ώστε να παίρνουν μόνο από την ταχύτητα της σταθερής, για να μένει η έξτρα ταχύτητα της κινητής στις άλλες. Για να το κάνεις αυτό πας advanced->bonding->bonding user filter list, new επιλέγεις κάτω δεξιά στη λίστα τη συσκευή που θες να παίρνει μόνο από τη σταθερή, στο type αφήνεις αυτό που λέει redirect devices on the lan, τικάρεις το enable και κάνεις apply.

----------


## GregoirX23

Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να ορίσεις ποια συσκευή θα χρησιμοποιεί τι... Περίμενε να σε καθοδηγήσουν τα παιδιά που το έχουν.. Η δες πίσω μήπως έχει γραφτεί.. Για το ΗΑ έχει γραφτεί, για το νέο δεν θυμάμαι...

- - - Updated - - -




> Πιθανόν να υπάρχουν καλύτεροι τρόποι αλλά αυτός είναι ο μόνος που ξέρω πως γίνεται. Μπορείς να κλείσεις το bonding σε συγκεκριμένες συσκευές, έτσι ώστε να παίρνουν μόνο από την ταχύτητα της σταθερής, για να μένει η έξτρα ταχύτητα της κινητής στις άλλες. Για να το κάνεις αυτό πας advanced->bonding->bonding user filter list, new επιλέγεις κάτω δεξιά στη λίστα τη συσκευή που θες να παίρνει μόνο από τη σταθερή, στο type αφήνεις αυτό που λέει redirect devices on the lan, τικάρεις το enable και κάνεις apply.


Α.. Να.. Ορίστε..  :Smile:

----------


## stsalkit

Παίδες θέλω την βοήθειά σας... Εχω γράψει για το ίδιο θέμα και πριν από μερικές σελίδες, αλλά δεν πήρα σαφή απάντηση. Τους τελευταίους 3-4 μήνες η ταχύτητα δεν έπεφτε καθόλου, παρά το ότι τελείωναν τα 100 γίγα, δηλαδή παράμενα στα 50 - 55 Mbps. Φυσικά ήμουν ευτυχής!!!! (απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν ήμουν ό μόνος που απολάμβανα αυτό το "δώρο"...). Τις τελευταίες δύο-τρεις εβδομάδες όμως ξαναγύρισα στα παλιά... Η ταχύτητά μου τώρα (μετά την κατανάλωση των 100 γίγα) έχει πέσει στα 21-25 Mbps. Ένα πράγμα που με παραξενεύει είναι ότι στο ξεκίνημα της μέτρησης η ταχύτητα είναι >50 και σιγά σιγά πέφτει και σταθεροποιείται στα 21-25 (δεν θυμάμαι να γινόταν αυτό παλιά). Επειδή η περιοχή που μένω είναι άστα να πάνε (Αφίδνες), προσπαθώ να καταλάβω το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι τοπικό, άρα ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να ξαναγυρίσω στα 50-55, ή για κάποιο λόγο το πήραν είδηση από την ψοσμοτε και έκοψαν το "δώρο" σε όσους το είχαν δώσει... Ζητώ λοιπόν την βοήθεια απο όσους ήταν στην ίδια κατάσταση με μένα (...με "δώρο" δηλαδή) αν το έχουν ακόμα, ή κάτι άλλαξε και γι' αυτούς. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## newbye

Αν σου έκοβαν το δώρο δε θα ανέβαινες πάνω από 15! Απλά οι ταχύτητες δεν είναι σταθερές αλλά τουλάχιστον είναι μια χαρά  :Whistle: 

Download:    29.02 Mbps
     Upload:     4.04 Mbps

----------


## stsalkit

> Αν σου έκοβαν το δώρο δε θα ανέβαινες πάνω από 15! Απλά οι ταχύτητες δεν είναι σταθερές αλλά τουλάχιστον είναι μια χαρά 
> 
> Download:    29.02 Mbps
>      Upload:     4.04 Mbps


Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σωστό αυτό... Δουλεύει συνδυαστικά 4G+DSL, άρα 15 από το 4G συν περί τα 7 που έχω από DSL = 22 που έχω τώρα. (έτσι θυμάμαι ήμουν και παλιά...)

----------


## newbye

> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σωστό αυτό... Δουλεύει συνδυαστικά 4G+DSL, άρα 15 από το 4G συν περί τα 7 που έχω από DSL = 22 που έχω τώρα. (έτσι θυμάμαι ήμουν και παλιά...)


α, ok! Νόμιζα ότι είχες μόνο το 4G όπως εγώ. Οπότε σε έκοψαν.

----------


## TsonTson

Σε εμένα δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι

----------


## stsalkit

> Σε εμένα δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι


Καλό αυτό. Ίσως είναι τοπικό το πρόβλημα μου...

----------


## juohmaru24

εγκατετησα σημερα το νεο ρουτερ...εγινε αλλαγη λογω του προβληματος που ειχα με το τηλεφωνο.Αλλα βλεπω οτι το προβλημα παραμενει το ιδιο (οταν μιλαω στο τηλεφωνο κανει διακοπες και δεν ακουω).καμια ιδεα πως να το φτιαξω?
παρατηρησα πως αν βγαλω την sim το τηλεφωνο δουλευει κανονικα...αν μπορει καποιος ας βοηθησει.

----------


## treli@ris

> Παίζει καλά; Τι ταχύτητες δίνει; Το ΗΑ έχεις;


Ναι το ΗΑ έχω, κανονικά παίζει αλλά χαμηλές ταχύτητες, στην καλύτερη έως 15 λόγω κακού δικτύου στην περιοχή.

----------


## newbye

> εγκατετησα σημερα το νεο ρουτερ...εγινε αλλαγη λογω του προβληματος που ειχα με το τηλεφωνο.Αλλα βλεπω οτι το προβλημα παραμενει το ιδιο (οταν μιλαω στο τηλεφωνο κανει διακοπες και δεν ακουω).καμια ιδεα πως να το φτιαξω?
> παρατηρησα πως αν βγαλω την sim το τηλεφωνο δουλευει κανονικα...αν μπορει καποιος ας βοηθησει.


Πρέπει να δεις αν είναι ενεργοποιημένο το VOICE στο mobile και το απενεργοποιείς.

----------


## juohmaru24

Εννοείς να βγάλω το voip και να αφήσω το ιντερνετ μόνο στο mobile? Αν είναι αυτό το έχω κάνει...

----------


## sakis0547

> Σε εμένα δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι


Δηλαδή μετά την κατανάλωση των 100gb δεν σου βάζει όριο τα 15 mbit?

----------


## TsonTson

> Δηλαδή μετά την κατανάλωση των 100gb δεν σου βάζει όριο τα 15 mbit?


Δε μου βάζει

----------


## bscybgr

υπάρχει κάποιος τόπος ώστε μερικές συσκευές να περνούν Internet μόνο από το mobile και οι υπόλοιπες μόνο από το dsl? 

θέλω να βαλω 2 υπολογιστές που παίζουμε online games εγώ και η κοπέλα μου στο dsl και ολες τις υπόλοιπες συσκευές στο mobile γιατι με το που μπει κάποιος π.χ στο youtube το ping μας ανεβαίνει στα 1.000 ms

τόσο καιρό το έτρεχα με την dsl σε ξεχωριστό ρουτερ αλλα πλέον ο ΟΤΕ δεν το επιτρέπει αυτό ...

----------


## TsonTson

> υπάρχει κάποιος τόπος ώστε μερικές συσκευές να περνούν Internet μόνο από το mobile και οι υπόλοιπες μόνο από το dsl? 
> 
> θέλω να βαλω 2 υπολογιστές που παίζουμε online games εγώ και η κοπέλα μου στο dsl και ολες τις υπόλοιπες συσκευές στο mobile γιατι με το που μπει κάποιος π.χ στο youtube το ping μας ανεβαίνει στα 1.000 ms
> 
> τόσο καιρό το έτρεχα με την dsl σε ξεχωριστό ρουτερ αλλα πλέον ο ΟΤΕ δεν το επιτρέπει αυτό ...


Μπορείς να αποκλίσεις συσκευές από το bonding, να έχουν μόνο DSL δηλαδή, αλλά δε μπορείς να κάνεις τις άλλες να έχουν μόνο mobile. Οπότε κάνε προς το παρόν αυτό και δες αν βοηθάει, από τις ρυθμίσεις θα βρεις το bonding user filter list και θα φτιάξεις rules για τις συσκευές που θες να αποκλίσεις με την επιλογή redirect devices on the lan. 

Επίσης μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις μία φορά την ημέρα να συνδέεις το booster με τη DSL ώστε να τη "βλέπει" και να φεύγει το κλείδωμα που κάνει ο OTE στο mobile, και να βάζεις μετά τη DSL στο router που την είχες. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει γιατί εγώ τα έχω μαζί αλλά κάποιοι έχουν πει ότι λειτουργεί.

----------


## bscybgr

> Μπορείς να αποκλίσεις συσκευές από το bonding, να έχουν μόνο DSL δηλαδή, αλλά δε μπορείς να κάνεις τις άλλες να έχουν μόνο mobile. Οπότε κάνε προς το παρόν αυτό και δες αν βοηθάει, από τις ρυθμίσεις θα βρεις το bonding user filter list και θα φτιάξεις rules για τις συσκευές που θες να αποκλίσεις με την επιλογή redirect devices on the lan. 
> 
> Επίσης μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις μία φορά την ημέρα να συνδέεις το booster με τη DSL ώστε να τη "βλέπει" και να φεύγει το κλείδωμα που κάνει ο OTE στο mobile, και να βάζεις μετά τη DSL στο router που την είχες. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει γιατί εγώ τα έχω μαζί αλλά κάποιοι έχουν πει ότι λειτουργεί.


για το 1ο που λες η dsl μου είναι μόνο 3mbps Οπότε δεν νομίζω να βοηθάει.

για το 2ο το κλείδωμα θέλει γύρω στις 12 ώρες για να φύγει και για αυτήν την διάρκεια  το booster μου δεν εχει καν την ταχύτητα της dsl με το ζόρι πιανει 1mbps για κάποιο λογο

----------


## Kjssplass

Έχει κάνει κανείς port-forwarding στο DN9245X6-10;

----------


## Thanasis95

Καλησπερα! Εχω το booster με το νέο εξοπλισμό και μετά από μια επανεκκίνηση την Παρασκευή το bonding είναι κόκκινο. Μίλησα με εξυπηρέτηση και μου είπε να κάνω reset και να βγάλω και να ξαναβάλω τη Sim αλλά δεν έγινε κάτι. Έκανε αίτημα στους τεχνικούς από την Παρασκευή και ακόμη δεν έχω ενημέρωση. Καμιά ιδέα κανένας;

----------


## juohmaru24

Ξέρω έχω κουράσει με το προβλημα μου αλλά δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω. Ήρθε τεχνικός σήμερα κ μου είπε ρουτερ ελλατωματικο θέλει αλλαγή ΠΑΛΙ.το προβλημα ειναι στο τηλεφωνο.Εχει πολλα παρασιτα. Η συνδεση στο ίντερνετ είναι κομπλέ. Δεν έχω από συνδέσεις καθόλου κ η ταχυτητα ικανοποιητική. Επίσης δοκίμασα το voip να το έχω μόνο στο adsl αλλά τα ίδια έκανε. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να έχω την τηλ γραμμή εκτός ρουτερ? Το απόγευμα θα μιλήσω παλι με το 13888.καμια ιδέα τι να τους πω?

----------


## Samael_667

> Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να έχω την τηλ γραμμή εκτός ρουτερ? Το απόγευμα θα μιλήσω παλι με το 13888.καμια ιδέα τι να τους πω?


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εφικτή ή αποδεκτή λύση, αλλα νομίζω γίνεται με ένα ATA (Analogue Telephone Adapter) ή π.χ. αν σου έδιναν ένα Speedport 2i να το έχεις πίσω από το Speedbooster μόνο για το VoIP (δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα έπαιζε)

----------


## ChriZ

Νομίζω η καλύτερη λύση είναι να βάλεις δοκιμαστικά άλλο ρούτερ και να δεις τι γίνεται με την τηλεφωνία. 
Ανάλογα το αποτέλεσμα βλέπεις. Μπορεί να κάνει τα ίδια και το πρόβλημα τελικά να είναι κάτι άλλο και όχι ο ρούτερ.

----------


## TsonTson

> Ξέρω έχω κουράσει με το προβλημα μου αλλά δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω. Ήρθε τεχνικός σήμερα κ μου είπε ρουτερ ελλατωματικο θέλει αλλαγή ΠΑΛΙ.το προβλημα ειναι στο τηλεφωνο.Εχει πολλα παρασιτα. Η συνδεση στο ίντερνετ είναι κομπλέ. Δεν έχω από συνδέσεις καθόλου κ η ταχυτητα ικανοποιητική. Επίσης δοκίμασα το voip να το έχω μόνο στο adsl αλλά τα ίδια έκανε. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να έχω την τηλ γραμμή εκτός ρουτερ? Το απόγευμα θα μιλήσω παλι με το 13888.καμια ιδέα τι να τους πω?


Λογικά θα το έχεις σκεφτεί, αλλά είσαι σίγουρος ότι δε φταίει η συσκευή τηλεφώνου;

Έχεις δοκιμάσει να χρησιμοποιήσεις τη συσκευή τηλεφώνου σου σε κάποιο άλλο δίκτυο; (πχ σε κάποιο συγγενή, φίλο, γείτονα κλπ) Ή αν μπορείς να βρεις μια άλλη συσκευή να δοκιμάσεις στο σπίτι σου να δεις αν κάνει τα ίδια.

----------


## juohmaru24

Πήρα το τηλ της γειτόνισσας και μου έκανε το ίδιο. Μίλησα με το 13888 και μου είπε ότι έκανε επαννεκινηση την γραμμή και ότι κάτι άλλαξε στο ρουτερ. Αυτό που παρατηρησα είναι ότι έβγαλε το voip από το mobile.(αυτό που είχα κάνει κ γω). Αλλά τίποτα, τα ίδια. Δεν πιστευω πως φταιει το ρουτερ. Κάτι παιζει με το voip.
Να σημειώσω ότι δοκίμασα τα εξής. Έβγαλα την sim k έκανε το ίδιο. Έβγαλα το dsl και έστρωσε προ στιγμήν.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ξέρω έχω κουράσει με το προβλημα μου αλλά δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω. Ήρθε τεχνικός σήμερα κ μου είπε ρουτερ ελλατωματικο θέλει αλλαγή ΠΑΛΙ.το προβλημα ειναι στο τηλεφωνο.Εχει πολλα παρασιτα. Η συνδεση στο ίντερνετ είναι κομπλέ. Δεν έχω από συνδέσεις καθόλου κ η ταχυτητα ικανοποιητική. Επίσης δοκίμασα το voip να το έχω μόνο στο adsl αλλά τα ίδια έκανε. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να έχω την τηλ γραμμή εκτός ρουτερ? Το απόγευμα θα μιλήσω παλι με το 13888.καμια ιδέα τι να τους πω?


Ζήτησε να σου γυρίσουν τη γραμμή σε MSAN, δεν είναι σίγουρο αν θα το κάνουν βέβαια.. 
Έτσι θα έχεις όπως πριν τηλεφωνία με splitter και χώρια από το ρουτερ.. 
Όλες οι άλλες υπηρεσίες του πακέτου που έχεις δεν θα αλλάξουν..

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εφικτή ή αποδεκτή λύση, αλλα νομίζω γίνεται με ένα ATA (Analogue Telephone Adapter) ή π.χ. αν σου έδιναν ένα Speedport 2i να το έχεις πίσω από το Speedbooster μόνο για το VoIP (δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα έπαιζε)


Η κάποια τέτοια υλοποίηση με κάποιο ΑΤΑ, αν και νομίζω ότι θα του είναι δύσκολο να το κάνει ακόμα και αν στη κοτε γίνεται..

----------


## juohmaru24

Ήρθε παλι ο τεχνικός. Μέτρησε την γραμμή όλα είναι οκ. Μου είπε ότι τα ρουτερ αυτά είναι προβληματικα. Κ ότι θα δήλωσει αντικατάσταση παλι. Τον ρώτησα αν γίνεται να καταργηθεί το voip κ να έχω το τηλ όπως παλια κ μου είπε δεν γίνεται. Θα μιλήσω με κοσμοτε να μου στείλουν καινουργιο κ αν κάνει παλι τα ίδια θα τους ζητήσω να με γυρίσουν στο παλιο speed port χωρίς booster.ελπιζω να μην μου κάνουν νερά...

----------


## dimyok

Αμεσως επρεπε να το κανεις . Και προσεχε γιατι ειχα ζητησει speedport και μου απαντησαν οτι δικαιουμαι μονο speedbooster και μονο αυτο

----------


## juohmaru24

Στο σπίτι έχω 2 πριζες. Η 1η είναι η κεντρική κ η 2η είναι στο δωμάτιο αλλά δεν την έχω συνδέσει. Αν την συνδέσω την πριζα θα μπορέσω να βάλω το τηλ εκεί?

----------


## ChriZ

Την κεντρική θα πρέπει να την κάνεις διπλή.
Η μία θα είναι η γραμμή από τον κατανεμητή
Η άλλη θα ενώνεται με αυτή στο δωμάτιο. Μεταξύ τους δεν θα ενώνονται
Από το 1ο πριζάκι στο οποίο είναι συνδεμένα τα καλώδια από τον κατανεμητή θα πας στο ρούτερ.
Από το phone του ρούτερ θα συνδέσεις άλλο τηλ. καλώδιο με τη δεύτερη πρίζα.

----------


## juohmaru24

Θα το δοκιμάσω κ αυτό να δω αν θα δουλέψει. Θα χρειαστεί κ φίλτρο στο τηλ?

----------


## ChriZ

> Θα το δοκιμάσω κ αυτό να δω αν θα δουλέψει. Θα χρειαστεί κ φίλτρο στο τηλ?


Όχι, δεν χρειάζεται..
Βέβαια μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι είσαι ADSL, αλλά λογικά δεν αλλάζει κάτι, εφόσον είσαι VoIP
Σόρι πάντως, μπερδεύτηκα... όλοι VDSL πλέον, μόνο λίγοι μείναμε που περιμένουμε το φως το αληθινό

----------


## juohmaru24

Εδώ που είμαι εγώ θα αργήσει πολυ να έρθει το φως. Θα ενημερώσω το απογευμα για το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## ChriZ

Πάντως εφόσον από το ρούτερ απευθείας έχεις πρόβλημα, η "προέκταση" σε μια άλλη πρίζα δε νομίζω να το λύνει..
Το λέω για να μην παιδεύεσαι  τσάμπα.. :Smile:

----------


## juohmaru24

Θα δοκιμάσω κ αυτό κ αν αποτυχει θα παω για αντικατάσταση ρουτερ. Για τρίτη φορά... Έχει καταντήσει σήριαλ το θέμα κ άκρη δεν βγαίνει. Τεσπα. Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας κ όταν θα έχω νέα θα σας πω.

----------


## dimyok

Απλα δε γινεται 3 φορες - Δεν φταιει το ρουτερ φταινε οι μλκιες που του εχουν κανει τελευταια

----------


## juohmaru24

Εννοείς ότι το έχουν πειραξει? Αν είναι έτσι να τους παρω τηλ κ να κάνω φασαρία.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Ήρθε παλι ο τεχνικός. Μέτρησε την γραμμή όλα είναι οκ. Μου είπε ότι τα ρουτερ αυτά είναι προβληματικα. Κ ότι θα δήλωσει αντικατάσταση παλι. Τον ρώτησα αν γίνεται να καταργηθεί το voip κ να έχω το τηλ όπως παλια κ μου είπε δεν γίνεται. Θα μιλήσω με κοσμοτε να μου στείλουν καινουργιο κ αν κάνει παλι τα ίδια θα τους ζητήσω να με γυρίσουν στο παλιο speed port χωρίς booster.ελπιζω να μην μου κάνουν νερά...


Δοκίμασε μέσω καταστήματος να στείλεις παράπονο να σε γυρίσουν σε msan.. Αυτό αν θες το τηλέφωνο να είναι όπως παλιά..

- - - Updated - - -




> Θα το δοκιμάσω κ αυτό να δω αν θα δουλέψει. Θα χρειαστεί κ φίλτρο στο τηλ?


Αν όλα γίνουν σωστά όχι.. Αν δεν επικοινωνεί η πρίζα αυτή με το καλώδιο που έρχεται από το κατανεμητή.. Αλλά εσύ όπως και να έχει βάλε φίλτρο, κακό δεν κάνει..

----------


## juohmaru24

Έβαλα τελικά 2πλη πριζα στο κεντρικό, ένα καλώδιο στο dsl, το άλλο στο phone και το τηλέφωνο στην πριζα του δωματίου μαζί με φίλτρο. Μετά από δυο ωρες δοκιμών μπορώ να πω ότι έχει στρωσει η γραμμή αρκετά, βέβαια θα το ξανά κοιτάξω καλητερα αυριο. Κοσμοτε αθάνατη...
Τελικά το ξανά έκανε... Χάρηκα κ γω. Παρατήρησα όμως το εξης:εχω ένα mi box για να βλέπω κοσμοτε τν το οποίο το έχω βάλει να παιρνει μόνο από dsl για να μην τρώει τα δεδομένα. Όταν είναι ανοιχτό το τν τότε κάνει αυτά τα παρασιτα. Όταν το κλείνω στρώνει. Κανεις καμια ιδέα?

----------


## GregoirX23

> Όχι, δεν χρειάζεται..
> Βέβαια μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι είσαι ADSL, αλλά λογικά δεν αλλάζει κάτι, εφόσον είσαι VoIP
> Σόρι πάντως, μπερδεύτηκα... όλοι VDSL πλέον, μόνο λίγοι μείναμε που περιμένουμε το φως το αληθινό


Εσύ βλέπω είσαι και 2023... Εγώ είμαι q2 2022... Βέβαια ακόμα καμπίνα δεν έχω... Τι να κάνουμε; Υγεία...

----------


## agentsmith

Αυτό ψάχνω και εγώ αλλά δεν....portforward sto  DN9245X6-10

----------


## juohmaru24

Τελικά το ξανά έκανε... Χάρηκα κ γω. Παρατήρησα όμως το εξης:εχω ένα mi box για να βλέπω κοσμοτε τν το οποίο το έχω βάλει να παιρνει μόνο από dsl για να μην τρώει τα δεδομένα. Όταν είναι ανοιχτό το τν τότε κάνει αυτά τα παρασιτα. Όταν το κλείνω στρώνει. Κανεις καμια ιδέα?

----------


## juohmaru24

Ρε παιδες καμια βοήθεια στο προβλημα μου? Είμαι κ ψιλό άσχετος κ δεν θέλω να πειραξω κάτι στο ρουτερ.

----------


## Mike Protoporos 11

Το προσπαθησα και εγω δεν αλλαζουν

----------


## puntomania

εχει παρατηρηθεί πουθενα δυσλειτουργία των booster? σε 2 σπίτια που το έχουν (με την dsl επανω) δεν δουλευει το bonding και στο 13788 δεν βγάζουν άκρει ακόμα.

----------


## ChriZ

> Ρε παιδες καμια βοήθεια στο προβλημα μου? Είμαι κ ψιλό άσχετος κ δεν θέλω να πειραξω κάτι στο ρουτερ.


Είναι λίγο περίεργη η περίπτωσή σου γιατί για να τεστάρει κάποιος πρέπει να είναι στις ίδιες συνθήκες με σένα, δυστυχώς..
Να "γονατίζει" το ίντερνετ το mi box και να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα; H DSL σου που συγχρονίζει; 
Αν του επιτρέψεις προσωρινά να δουλεύει με το bonding ώστε να υπάρχει περισσότερο bandwidth διαθέσιμο κάνει τα ίδια;

----------


## juohmaru24

Αυτή είναι η γραμμή μου... Μου το κάνει μόνο στο κοσμοτε τν. Αν ανοίξω πχ YouTube δεν το κάνει. Το έχω δοκιμάσει να παιρνει κ από το bonding τα ίδια κάνει.

----------


## ChriZ

Εντάξει, η γραμμή σου μια χαρά είναι για ADSL ... 
Οπότε και Full HD στο κοσμοτέ τιβί δεν τρώει όλο το bandwidth..
Τι να σου πω ... δεν ξέρω, ειλικρινά.. εν τω μεταξύ εμένα η μία γραμμή είναι PSTN και την άλλη του speedbooster που είναι Voip δεν τη χρησιμοποιώ...  :Thinking:

----------


## juohmaru24

Αν επιμείνω να μου βγάλουν το voip και να το έχω αναλογικό όπως παλια λες να είναι καλύτερα?

----------


## ChriZ

Δε νομίζω να γίνεται να σε γυρίσουν.
Εφόσον όμως υπάρχει πρόβλημα και είναι εγνωσμένο από το τεχνικό τμήμα, δεν χάνεις κάτι να ρωτήσεις.

----------


## juohmaru24

Επειδή θα έρθει ο τεχνικός να του επισημάνω τίποτα να κοιτάξει? και εκανα και ενα ρεσετ το ρουτερ να δω μηπως στρωσει...παρατηρησα μια αλλαγη στο downstream noise safety coefficient (db) απο 8.5 σε 7.8, και το Upstream noise safety coefficient (dB) απο 15,9 σε 15,8. ειναι καλο αυτο?

----------


## tolispap

Μπορεί κάποιος να δωσει τα φώτα του για το πως αλλάζουμε DNS;

----------


## dimyok

Αμα σου δουλευει ΔΕΝ το πειραζεις  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## juohmaru24

Ερώτηση. Στο ρουτερ μου έχει ενεργοποιημενα κ το wan του adsl, k tou v dsl(που δεν έχω) k tou mobile.πειραζει ή το αλλάζω?

----------


## TsonTson

> Μπορεί κάποιος να δωσει τα φώτα του για το πως αλλάζουμε DNS;


Αν έχεις το DN9245X6-10, στο Advanced-->LAN-->DHCP Server σου έχει τα primary και secondary dns και μπορείς να τα αλλάξεις. Για το HA35 δε θυμάμαι...

- - - Updated - - -




> Ερώτηση. Στο ρουτερ μου έχει ενεργοποιημενα κ το wan του adsl, k tou v dsl(που δεν έχω) k tou mobile.πειραζει ή το αλλάζω?


Και στο δικό μου έτσι είναι. Εγώ δεν έχω προσέξει να δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## macro

Βασικα μονο τα οσπρια πειραζουν........... και οχι ολους......... και οχι παντα.

----------


## Ilias_

Καλησπέρα,έχω το HA35 κ το τελευταίο διάστημα έχω παρατηρήσει να έχει packetloss.Τρέχω ένα 24/7 live stream με 1,5mbps περίπου bitrate.Τα 800kbps τα παίρνει απο το dsl και τα υπόλοιπα από booster.Με το booster έχω σχεδόν πάντα 30+mbps download(12-13mbps από dsl) και 5+mbps από booster).Τι μπορώ να κάνω ώστε να  λυθεί το θέμα?

Στατιστικά του ρούτερ:
https://imgur.com/Bwc8Hd0

----------


## tolispap

> Παράθεση Αρχικό μήνυμα από tolispap Εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων
> Μπορεί κάποιος να δωσει τα φώτα του για το πως αλλάζουμε DNS;
> Αν έχεις το DN9245X6-10, στο Advanced-->LAN-->DHCP Server σου έχει τα primary και secondary dns και μπορείς να τα αλλάξεις. Για το HA35 δε θυμάμαι...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## juohmaru24

Τελικα βρηκα λυση στο θεμα μου...αν και δεν ειναι αυτο που ηθελα αλλα τουλαχιστον δουλευει σωστα. Παρατηρησα οτι οταν βαζω το κοσμοτε τβ στο bonding filter (για να μην μου τρωει τα mb) μου δημιουργει προβλημα στο τηλεφωνο. Σαν να μην την σηκωνει η συνδεση αν και το dsl πιανει μεχρι 11.Αν το βγαλω δουλευει καμπανα. Τεσπα αυτη ηταν η ιστορια μου...ευχαριστω ολους οσους ασχοληθηκαν!!!!!!

----------


## ChriZ

> Τελικα βρηκα λυση στο θεμα μου...αν και δεν ειναι αυτο που ηθελα αλλα τουλαχιστον δουλευει σωστα. Παρατηρησα οτι οταν βαζω το κοσμοτε τβ στο bonding filter (για να μην μου τρωει τα mb) μου δημιουργει προβλημα στο τηλεφωνο. Σαν να μην την σηκωνει η συνδεση αν και το dsl πιανει μεχρι 11.Αν το βγαλω δουλευει καμπανα. Τεσπα αυτη ηταν η ιστορια μου...ευχαριστω ολους οσους ασχοληθηκαν!!!!!!


Αυτό ήθελα να σου πω βασικα σε προηγούμενο ποστ που σε ρώτησα για το που συγχρονίζει η dsl. Όμως τα 11 mbit ειναι θεωρητικά υπεραρκετά για αυτό και τελικά δεν το πρότεινα..( να μου έλεγες 4mbit να πω οκ, αλλά 11; )
Τεσπα, σημασία έχει ότι βρήκες τη λύση :Smile:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τελικα βρηκα λυση στο θεμα μου...αν και δεν ειναι αυτο που ηθελα αλλα τουλαχιστον δουλευει σωστα. Παρατηρησα οτι οταν βαζω το κοσμοτε τβ στο bonding filter (για να μην μου τρωει τα mb) μου δημιουργει προβλημα στο τηλεφωνο. Σαν να μην την σηκωνει η συνδεση αν και το dsl πιανει μεχρι 11.Αν το βγαλω δουλευει καμπανα. Τεσπα αυτη ηταν η ιστορια μου...ευχαριστω ολους οσους ασχοληθηκαν!!!!!!


Κουφό.. Αλλά από default έτσι δεν ήταν; Εσύ έπρεπε να κάνεις ενέργεια να το αλλάξεις; 
Άσχημο όμως να σου τρώει γίγα από τη κινητή... Αλλά τι να γίνει...

----------


## juohmaru24

Έτσι ήταν από την αρχή... Αλλά αμέσως έβαλα την κοσμοτε τβ να παιρνει απο dsl για να μην τρώω τα mb. Μέχρι να παρω πρεφα τι γίνεται περασε μήνας. Κάτι πρεπει να παιζει με την γραμμή. Τεσπα το αφήνω έτσι προς το παρον.

- - - Updated - - -




> Κουφό.. Αλλά από default έτσι δεν ήταν; Εσύ έπρεπε να κάνεις ενέργεια να το αλλάξεις; 
> Άσχημο όμως να σου τρώει γίγα από τη κινητή... Αλλά τι να γίνει...


Έτσι ήταν από την αρχή... Αλλά αμέσως έβαλα την κοσμοτε τβ να παιρνει απο dsl για να μην τρώω τα mb. Μέχρι να παρω πρεφα τι γίνεται περασε μήνας. Κάτι πρεπει να παιζει με την γραμμή. Τεσπα το αφήνω έτσι προς το παρον.

----------


## Φ.Ραγούσας

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ: Το HUAWEI DN9245X6-10 μπορει νά δεχθεί στο πίσω μέρος 2 εξωτερικές κεραίες.Πώς μπορεί νά τίς ενεργοποιήσει κανείς από τό λογισμικό? H επιλογή Admin είναι κλειδωμένη σέ αντίθεση μέ το παλειότερο ΗΑ-35.

----------


## ChriZ

Δεν μπορείς, τουλάχιστον απ' όσο το έχω ψάξει..
Μόνο σαν superadmin, λογικά θα ανοίγει το μενού, αλλά είναι απενεργοποιημένος και παρόλα τα "τρικ" που δοκίμασαν κάποιοι δεν το κατάφεραν.

----------


## TsonTson

> ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ: Το HUAWEI DN9245X6-10 μπορει νά δεχθεί στο πίσω μέρος 2 εξωτερικές κεραίες.Πώς μπορεί νά τίς ενεργοποιήσει κανείς από τό λογισμικό? H επιλογή Admin είναι κλειδωμένη σέ αντίθεση μέ το παλειότερο ΗΑ-35.


Τι ακριβώς θέλεις να αλλάξεις; Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει εξωτερικές κεραίες για να σου πω κάτι συγκεκριμένο, αλλά κάποια settings που κανονικά τα έχουν κλειδώσει μπορείς να τα αλλάζεις κάνοντας edit το config file. Μπορείς πχ να αλλάξεις το antenna mode σε inner/outer από το auto που είναι κανονικά.

----------


## dimyok

Μαλλον ρωταει και αν το outer mode δουλευει σωστα η ειναι μουφα οπως αρχικα στο HA

----------


## ChriZ

> Τι ακριβώς θέλεις να αλλάξεις; Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει εξωτερικές κεραίες για να σου πω κάτι συγκεκριμένο, αλλά κάποια settings που κανονικά τα έχουν κλειδώσει μπορείς να τα αλλάζεις κάνοντας edit το config file. Μπορείς πχ να αλλάξεις το antenna mode σε inner/outer από το auto που είναι κανονικά.


Το έχεις δοκιμάσει και δουλεύει;
Γιατι κάποιες άλλες αλλαγές δεν τις κανει apply, αλλά αυτό δεν το δοκίμασα είναι η αλήθεια...

----------


## dslsub

Καλησπέρα στο νήμα  :hello: 

 :Question: 
Η homezone του μόντεμ πόσο μεγάλη είναι; κάνα χιλιόμετρο είναι;
Αν πέσει το dsl δουλεύει σκέτο το 4g στη homezone;

----------


## dimyok

Με τα τελευταια αισχη του ποτε φαινεται οχι αφου τσεκαρει συνεχεια για γραμμη .....

----------


## netlag

το HA35 δεν ειχε επιλογη αρχικα στο web ui για εξωτερικη κεραια. Αλλα βαζοντας εξωτερική κεραια βελτιωνοταν αρκετά το LTE. Σε firmware αργοτερα προσθεσαν την επιλογη στο web ui.

Το καινουριο επισης ΔΕΝ εχει επιλογη. Αλλα αν συνδεθει εξωτερική κεραια, η συσκευή τη κανει report σαν external antenna.

----------


## dslsub

> Με τα τελευταια αισχη του ποτε φαινεται οχι αφου τσεκαρει συνεχεια για γραμμη .....


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση  :OK:

----------


## TsonTson

> το HA35 δεν ειχε επιλογη αρχικα στο web ui για εξωτερικη κεραια. Αλλα βαζοντας εξωτερική κεραια βελτιωνοταν αρκετά το LTE. Σε firmware αργοτερα προσθεσαν την επιλογη στο web ui.
> 
> Το καινουριο επισης ΔΕΝ εχει επιλογη. Αλλα αν συνδεθει εξωτερική κεραια, η συσκευή τη κανει report σαν outer antenna.


κανονικά έχει επιλογή, απλά την έχουν κρύψει:

----------


## netlag

> κανονικά έχει επιλογή, απλά την έχουν κρύψει:


και το unbranded firmware του HA35 ειχε. Αλλα επισης την ειχαν κρυψει για πολύ καιρο. Δεν ξέρω γιατί.

----------


## TsonTson

> και το unbranded firmware του HA35 ειχε. Αλλα επισης την ειχαν κρυψει για πολύ καιρο. Δεν ξέρω γιατί.





> Το έχεις δοκιμάσει και δουλεύει;
> Γιατι κάποιες άλλες αλλαγές δεν τις κανει apply, αλλά αυτό δεν το δοκίμασα είναι η αλήθεια...


Μπορείς να το αλλάξεις πάντως:



Τώρα αν δουλεύει σωστά δεν μπορώ να ξέρω γιατί δεν έχω εξωτερική κεραία.

----------


## ChriZ

Θενκς!!
Εγώ έχω μια εξωτερική κινεζια που μάλλον τα ίδια σκ@τ@ με την εσωτερική είναι (μη σου πω χειρότερη :Razz:  )
Αλλά θα κάνω δοκιμή μόλις μπορέσω μην τυχόν και...

----------


## GregoirX23

Να είχαν κρύψει και μόνο αυτό στο ΗΑ... Κάποτε είχε και call log.... Χρήσιμο... Μετά το έκρυψαν και αυτό για δικούς τους λόγους...

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Μηπως εχει ρυθμισει καποιος τη χρηση για ps5? Μου το αναγνωριζει σαν nat type 2 και καποιες φορες δεν φορτωνει το store και τα παιχνιδια. Με ταχυτητες σε mac δεν υπαρχει κανενα απολυτως θεμα. Δοκιμασα να κλεισω και το bonding αλλα τα ιδια.

----------


## Φ.Ραγούσας

Ευχαριστώ γιά τίς απαντήσεις.

- - - Updated - - -

Ευχαριστώ γιά τίς απαντήσεις.Τό προηγούμενο router-booster τής COSMOTE,HUAWEI HA-35,πράγματι σου έδινε μέ απλό τρόπο τήν δυνατότητα νά επιλέξεις Εσωτερική/Μεικτή/Εξωτερική κεραια λήψης.Στήν περιοχή πού είμαι καί μέσα από τα ντουβάρια,τό σήμα μέ εσωτερική κεραία ήταν 30% ενώ μέ εξωτερική -κατευθυντική και μέ διόπτευση τό βουνό,έφθανε 97%.
Πλήν όμως,έφαγε κεραυνό καί σάν αντικαταστάτης έρχεται πλέον τό ΝΕΟ αυτο router-booster που δίνει η COSMOTE ,καί πού διαθέτει μέν υποδοχές γιά εξωτερική κεραία αλλά το λογισμικό γιά νά το γυρίσεις σέ εξωτερική κεραία είναι κλειδωμένο.
Ανοιξα λοιπόν τό Config File όπως είπες καί έφαγα ωρες νά ψάχνω στό χάος, πού θά μπορούσαν νά είναι τά options γιά antenna mode κτλ.Δέν βρήκα τίποτα.Αν έχεις καλύτερο μάτι ή εμπειρία,pls
πές μου νά τό σκαλίσω.Tnx./

----------


## TsonTson

> Ευχαριστώ γιά τίς απαντήσεις.Τό προηγούμενο router-booster τής COSMOTE,HUAWEI HA-35,πράγματι σου έδινε μέ απλό τρόπο τήν δυνατότητα νά επιλέξεις Εσωτερική/Μεικτή/Εξωτερική κεραια λήψης.Στήν περιοχή πού είμαι καί μέσα από τα ντουβάρια,τό σήμα μέ εσωτερική κεραία ήταν 30% ενώ μέ εξωτερική -κατευθυντική και μέ διόπτευση τό βουνό,έφθανε 97%.
>   Πλήν όμως,έφαγε κεραυνό καί σάν αντικαταστάτης έρχεται πλέον τό ΝΕΟ αυτο router-booster που δίνει η COSMOTE ,καί πού διαθέτει μέν υποδοχές γιά εξωτερική κεραία αλλά το λογισμικό γιά νά το γυρίσεις σέ εξωτερική κεραία είναι κλειδωμένο.
>   Ανοιξα λοιπόν τό Config File όπως είπες καί έφαγα ωρες νά ψάχνω στό χάος, πού θά μπορούσαν νά είναι τά options γιά antenna mode κτλ.Δέν βρήκα τίποτα.Αν έχεις καλύτερο μάτι ή εμπειρία,pls 
> πές μου νά τό σκαλίσω.Tnx./



Είχα ανεβάσει screenshot από το αρχείο για το που να ψάξεις  για το antenna mode  :Razz:  , μάλλον δεν το είδες:




Aλλάζεις το auto σε outer.

Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να το κάνεις κατευθείαν από το browser με inspect, το δοκίμασα χθες και η αλλαγή αποθηκεύτηκε:





Κάνεις edit attribute σε εκείνα τα δύο σημεία που έχω κυκλώσει, σβήνεις το display: none; και πατάς enter. Θα σου εμφανίσει τη λίστα auto-inner-outer, και το apply button, προσωρινά.

Για άλλες ρυθμίσεις δεν ξέρω...

----------


## dimyok

:One thumb up:  Πρεπει να το παρω στα χερια μου για να αρχισω το σκαλισμα . Ποσο το χρεωνουν αν δεν επιστραφει  120 ;

----------


## TsonTson

> Πρεπει να το παρω στα χερια μου για να αρχισω το σκαλισμα . Ποσο το χρεωνουν αν δεν επιστραφει  120 ;


Το HA35 πάντως 120 το χρεώνουν. Για το καινούργιο δεν ξέρω αν είναι το ίδιο.

----------


## netlag

> Το HA35 πάντως 120 το χρεώνουν. Για το καινούργιο δεν ξέρω αν είναι το ίδιο.


σωστά, 97.56 +ΦΠΑ. Δηλαδή 121 ευρω. Ηθελα να το κρατησω αλλα οταν ειδα τον λογαριασμό το επέστρεψα αμέσως!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Είχα ανεβάσει screenshot από το αρχείο για το που να ψάξεις  για το antenna mode  , μάλλον δεν το είδες:
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 235806
> 
> Aλλάζεις το auto σε outer.
> 
> Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να το κάνεις κατευθείαν από το browser με inspect, το δοκίμασα χθες και η αλλαγή αποθηκεύτηκε:
> 
> ...


thanks ωραιο κολπο.

----------


## dslsub

Η πανκατευθυντική κεραία με αυτή που συγκεντρώνει την ισχύ σε μία γωνία έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά στην απόδοση;

----------


## jkoukos

Φυσικά όπως σε όλα τα ασύρματα δίκτυα. Όσο στενότερος είναι ο λοβός, αντίστοιχα αυξάνει η απόσταση επικοινωνίας, λόγω συγκέντρωσης της ισχύος εκπομπής σε μικρότερη δέσμη και αυξάνει η  ποιότητα της λήψης λόγω λιγότερων παρεμβολών από άλλες ασύρματες εκπομπές.
Ωστόσο έχει μειονέκτημα ότι απαιτεί άριστη στόχευση και σταθερή εγκατάσταση για τα έντονα καιρικά φαινόμενα.

Αντίθετα η μεγάλη γωνία των πάνελ ή των πανκατευθυντικών βολεύει όταν λαμβάνουν από ανακλάσεις αν δεν υπάρχει απόλυτη καθαρή οπτική επαφή και αν θέλουμε επικοινωνία με περισσότερους σταθμούς εφόσον αυτοί είναι εντός του πεδίου κάλυψης. 
Εδώ έχουμε μειονέκτημα στην απόσταση και την ποιότητα του σήματος.

----------


## dslsub

> Φυσικά όπως σε όλα τα ασύρματα δίκτυα. Όσο στενότερος είναι ο λοβός, αντίστοιχα αυξάνει η απόσταση επικοινωνίας, λόγω συγκέντρωσης της ισχύος εκπομπής σε μικρότερη δέσμη και αυξάνει η  ποιότητα της λήψης λόγω λιγότερων παρεμβολών από άλλες ασύρματες εκπομπές.
> Ωστόσο έχει μειονέκτημα ότι απαιτεί άριστη στόχευση και σταθερή εγκατάσταση για τα έντονα καιρικά φαινόμενα.
> 
> Αντίθετα η μεγάλη γωνία των πάνελ ή των πανκατευθυντικών βολεύει όταν λαμβάνουν από ανακλάσεις αν δεν υπάρχει απόλυτη καθαρή οπτική επαφή και αν θέλουμε επικοινωνία με περισσότερους σταθμούς εφόσον αυτοί είναι εντός του πεδίου κάλυψης. 
> Εδώ έχουμε μειονέκτημα στην απόσταση και την ποιότητα του σήματος.


Είναι σαφής ο διαχωρισμός και αυτό κρατάω:

Το ένα είναι για στόχευση σε καθαρό πεδίο, το άλλο για εκμετάλλευση των ανακλάσεων (τυπική Ελληνική πόλη δηλαδή).
Μέσα στην πόλη πανκατευθυντική λοιπόν.

----------


## Φ.Ραγούσας

Η μετατροπή πέτυχε καί μέ αριστα αποτελέσματα. Αναλυτικά η διαδικασία¨:

Είσοδος μέ Browser στό λογισμικό τού ρούτερ=>Advanced=>Maintenance=>Config.Manager=>Download config.file( στήν επιφάνεια εργασίας)=>Είναι αρχείο XML πού ανοίγει καί μέ Σημειωμαράριο Notepad=>Ψάξιμο καί κάπου λίγο πιό κάτω από τήν μέση βρίσκουμε τό Mobileinterface=>AntennaSet=>τό αλλάζουμε σέ Outer =>Save καί μεταφόρτωση γιά update  στό Config.File.Manager.
Τό ρούτερ κάνει 5" γιά νά τά ξαναβρεί καί πλέον η καίνούργια εικόνα είναι¨:


Η εφαρμογή αυτή έχει νόημα γιά ρούτερ πού πνίγονται σέ ντουβάρια.Γιά αστικό κέντρο μιά εξωτερική τύπου μαστίγιο είναι σωστότερη.Γιά απομονωμένα μικρά μέρη πού φαίνεται τό βουνό μέ τήν κεραία,η κατευθυντική είναι καλύτερη.Επειδή εδώ έχουμε μόνο 4G καί σέ περίπτωση πού η κατευθυντική είναι Dual Bander μέ 2 καλώδια εξόδου,επιλέγουμε ενα από τά 2 γιά νά βιδωθεί σέ έναν μόνο κονέκτορα πίσω.Διαφορετικά αν βάλουμε καί τα 2,παρατηρείται εξασθένιση σήματος.

----------


## ChriZ

> Η μετατροπή πέτυχε καί μέ αριστα αποτελέσματα. Αναλυτικά η διαδικασία¨:
> 
> Είσοδος μέ Browser στό λογισμικό τού ρούτερ=>Advanced=>Maintenance=>Config.Manager=>Download config.file( στήν επιφάνεια εργασίας)=>Είναι αρχείο XML πού ανοίγει καί μέ Σημειωμαράριο Notepad=>Ψάξιμο καί κάπου λίγο πιό κάτω από τήν μέση βρίσκουμε τό Mobileinterface=>AntennaSet=>τό αλλάζουμε σέ Outer =>Save καί μεταφόρτωση γιά update  στό Config.File.Manager.
> Τό ρούτερ κάνει 5" γιά νά τά ξαναβρεί καί πλέον η καίνούργια εικόνα είναι¨:
> 
> 
> Η εφαρμογή αυτή έχει νόημα γιά ρούτερ πού πνίγονται σέ ντουβάρια.Γιά αστικό κέντρο μιά εξωτερική τύπου μαστίγιο είναι σωστότερη.Γιά απομονωμένα μικρά μέρη πού φαίνεται τό βουνό μέ τήν κεραία,η κατευθυντική είναι καλύτερη.Επειδή εδώ έχουμε μόνο 4G καί σέ περίπτωση πού η κατευθυντική είναι Dual Bander μέ 2 καλώδια εξόδου,επιλέγουμε ενα από τά 2 γιά νά βιδωθεί σέ έναν μόνο κονέκτορα πίσω.Διαφορετικά αν βάλουμε καί τα 2,παρατηρείται εξασθένιση σήματος.


Είδες βελτίωση σήματος τελικά; Αν ναι ποια κεραία έχεις;
Εγω έχω όπως είπα μια του κ@λου σαν αυτή 
Να την ξεθάψω αν είναι να δω καμιά διαφορά.. στο HA35 πάντως δεν έβλεπα διαφορά.. weak ήταν το σήμα και στις 2 περιπτώσεις. (Βέβαια και στο μπαλκόνι που είχα βγάλει για δοκιμές το ρούτερ και με excellent σήμα, ταχύτητα παραπάνω δεν έβλεπα, αλλά αυτό είναι αλλουνού παππά ευαγγέλιο..)
Μπορεί το Speedbooster 2 να είναι καλύτερο ποιος ξέρει (σιγά...)

----------


## Φ.Ραγούσας

Διπλασιασμό καί σταθερότητα.

----------


## ChriZ

Θενκς!  :One thumb up:

----------


## netlag

Εγώ έχω την Konig ANT-4G20-KN . Είναι μια κεραία με δύο βυσματάκια (MIMO) και στη δική μου περίπτωση έκανε μεγάλη διαφορά. Αγροτική περιοχή, 5 χιλιόμετρα από τη κοντινότερη κεραία.

Δεν ειναι κατευθυντική αλλά ούτε omni. Κάτι ενδιάμεσο είναι από οτι είχα διαβάσει εδώ https://routeur4g.fr/discussions/dis...-faire-verdict . Την τοποθέτησα εξωτερικά προσανατολισμένη πολύ χοντρικά προς την κεραία της Cosmote. Δεν έβαλα επέκταση στα καλώδια της γιατί διάβασα οτι μετά δεν θα δουλεύει σωστά. Έχω πάντα και τα δύο βυσματα συνδεδεμένα στο ρουτερ. Το DSL μου συγχρονίζει πλεον στα 3mbps, και με το booster παίζω από 12 μέχρι 55mbps αναλόγως την ώρα κλπ.

----------


## ChriZ

Εγώ προσωπικά αν πάρω τελικά κάποια άλλη, για εσωτερική θα πάω, όχι εξωτερική..έχω εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό στα favorites τη Mikrotik mANT LTE 5o, αλλά τελικά δεν προχώρησα ποτε σε αγορά γιατί έβλεπα ότι και με καλύτερο σήμα βελτίωση σε ταχύτητα με το σάπιο το HA35 δεν είχα..
Αν υποθέσουμε ότι το νέο speedbooster τα πάει καλύτερα και ότι ίσως να βελτιώθηκαν λίγο τα πράματα με την κατάργηση του 3G, ίσως αρχίσω να το ξανασκέφτομαι  :Smile:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Η μετατροπή πέτυχε καί μέ αριστα αποτελέσματα. Αναλυτικά η διαδικασία¨:
> 
> Είσοδος μέ Browser στό λογισμικό τού ρούτερ=>Advanced=>Maintenance=>Config.Manager=>Download config.file( στήν επιφάνεια εργασίας)=>Είναι αρχείο XML πού ανοίγει καί μέ Σημειωμαράριο Notepad=>Ψάξιμο καί κάπου λίγο πιό κάτω από τήν μέση βρίσκουμε τό Mobileinterface=>AntennaSet=>τό αλλάζουμε σέ Outer =>Save καί μεταφόρτωση γιά update  στό Config.File.Manager.
> Τό ρούτερ κάνει 5" γιά νά τά ξαναβρεί καί πλέον η καίνούργια εικόνα είναι¨:
> 
> 
> Η εφαρμογή αυτή έχει νόημα γιά ρούτερ πού πνίγονται σέ ντουβάρια.Γιά αστικό κέντρο μιά εξωτερική τύπου μαστίγιο είναι σωστότερη.Γιά απομονωμένα μικρά μέρη πού φαίνεται τό βουνό μέ τήν κεραία,η κατευθυντική είναι καλύτερη.Επειδή εδώ έχουμε μόνο 4G καί σέ περίπτωση πού η κατευθυντική είναι Dual Bander μέ 2 καλώδια εξόδου,επιλέγουμε ενα από τά 2 γιά νά βιδωθεί σέ έναν μόνο κονέκτορα πίσω.Διαφορετικά αν βάλουμε καί τα 2,παρατηρείται εξασθένιση σήματος.


Δείχνει και τις μπάντες παρακάτω ε; Ενδιαφέρον.. 
Τελικά ca κάνει η όχι το νέο ρουτερ;

----------


## Marios K.

Στο δικό μου ρούτερ, με μέτρηση speedtest για 2 δευτερόλεπτα πριν μπει ο κόφτης του bonding server με σκέτο lte δίνει peak 120 mbps, όσο πιάνει και το κινητό δηλαδή. Μετά όμως μπαίνει κόφτης και το πάει ακριβώς σχεδόν στα 50 mbps.

----------


## dimyok

Μπουμ ! το ιδιο ειχα παρατηρησει 2 secs πριν γμηθει και σερνεται με οσο πεφτει απο το νεο bonding server . Ε μα ετσι ειναι αχρηστο ..... Εχεις και το νεο βλεπω το παλιο τερματιζε   χαμηλοτερα . Τουλαχιστο σκετο 4G να τρωει απο τα 100 gb παλια ηταν ταχυτατο ..... Tωρα αχρηστο ουτε για backup στο load balancer ....

----------


## newbye

Μέχρι στιγμής μια χαρά με το παλιό μετά το τέλος των 100. Δεν το αλλάζω γιατί φοβάμαι μη μπει φραγή στα 15  :Whistle: 

4G only
 Latency:    35.15 ms   (4.93 ms jitter)
 Download:    39.60 Mbps (data used: 60.7 MB )
 Upload:     3.91 Mbps (data used: 4.2 MB )

----------


## statica

εγώ πάλι συνεχίζω να έχω προβλήματα με το upload στο νέο booster - εκεί που το upload ήταν καρφωμένο στα 4-5 τώρα μετα βίας να βγάζει 1-2.

έδωσα και βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ, με ενημέρωσαν οτι δεν πάει παραπάνω το upload μου στην ADSL (σώωωωπα) και μου είπανε οτι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι (άλλα αντί άλλων λοιπόν).

ΓΜΤ και έχω δώσει πίσω και το παλιό και τώρα πρακτικά έχω θέμα να βλέπω κάμερες κτλ...

----------


## TsonTson

> Μέχρι στιγμής μια χαρά με το παλιό μετά το τέλος των 100. Δεν το αλλάζω γιατί φοβάμαι μη μπει φραγή στα 15 
> 
> 4G only
>  Latency:    35.15 ms   (4.93 ms jitter)
>  Download:    39.60 Mbps (data used: 60.7 MB )
>  Upload:     3.91 Mbps (data used: 4.2 MB )


Δε νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει με το modem. Σε εμένα δεν άλλαξε κάτι.

----------


## newbye

> Δε νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει με το modem. Σε εμένα δεν άλλαξε κάτι.


Με το νέο έχεις κάποια βελτίωση;

----------


## TsonTson

> Με το νέο έχεις κάποια βελτίωση;


δε θα το λεγα

----------


## ChriZ

Εγώ ρε παιδιά έχω σημαντική βελτίωση με το νέο.. 
Βέβαια λόγω γενικότερης έλλειψης ταχύτητας ποτε δεν πήρα +40 ή +50 που βλέπανε άλλοι.
Με το παλιό ήμουν +5 (!!!), ενώ με το νέο +25...

----------


## puntomania

> ...και τώρα πρακτικά έχω θέμα να βλέπω κάμερες κτλ...


αυτο με τις καμερες και το upload πονεμένη ιστορία... απο τοτε που εβαλα το gigamax και πιάνω 45-50 upload... λύθηκε το θέμα...

----------


## statica

Έβγαλα για δοκιμή την adsl πάνω απο το booster και έφτιαξε το upload (σταθερά 4-5mbps)...

Μετά σχεδον 40 ώρες απο την αλλαγή αυτή και ενώ ήμουν χαρούμενος με το αποτέλεσμα, το booster (και ο bonding) μάλλον το πήρανε χαμπάρι οτι δεν έχει πάνω την ADSL και με έριξε σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες του attached...

έκανα reset κτλ κτλ αλλα δεν ισιώνει, εν αναμονή να γυρίσω το βράδυ να ξανακουμπώσω πάλι πάνω την ADSL...

edit: έβαλα πάνω την ADSL και συνεχίζει να μην μπορεί να πίασει ταχύτητες bonding παρόλο που το bonding ειναι UP... :Sad: 

edit2: 24ωρες αφου ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα, επανήλθε το bonding - μάλλον τσέκαρε οτι ειναι πανω η DSL και ξεκίνησε πάλι.

----------


## panos0121

Καλησπερα..γνωριζει καποιος;εχω βαλει μια καρτα sim με απεριοριστα δεδομενα στο booster της cosmote..τι ρυθμισεις παραμετρων χρειαζεται για να δουλεψει;υπαρχει περιπτωση να δουλεψει η να παρω ενα μοντεμ 4g της tplink να ξεμπερδευω;

----------


## dimyok

Στο mobile APN θα βαλεις internet εκει που τωρα πρεπει να γραφει hybrid

----------


## panos0121

> Στο mobile APN θα βαλεις internet εκει που τωρα πρεπει να γραφει hybrid


Φιλε δεν ξερω πως να σ ευχαριστησω..μ εσωσες..να σαι καλα..

----------


## maxmeyer

Καλημερα,στο speed booster οτι και να κανω δεν μπορω να ξεπερασω τα 50 mbps.
Υπαρχει φραγη?

----------


## TsonTson

> Καλημερα,στο speed booster οτι και να κανω δεν μπορω να ξεπερασω τα 50 mbps.
> Υπαρχει φραγη?


Μπαίνει κόφτης στα +60mbps down και +5 mbps up. Δηλαδή θεωρητικά έχεις ότι πιάνει η DSL +60mbps στο download και +5 στο upload. Στην πράξη αυτό δεν ισχύει. Οι ταχύτητες φτάνουν το +50 στην καλύτερη περίπτωση.

----------


## dimyok

> Έβγαλα για δοκιμή την adsl πάνω απο το booster και έφτιαξε το upload (σταθερά 4-5mbps)...
> 
> Μετά σχεδον 40 ώρες απο την αλλαγή αυτή και ενώ ήμουν χαρούμενος με το αποτέλεσμα, το booster (και ο bonding) μάλλον το πήρανε χαμπάρι οτι δεν έχει πάνω την ADSL και με έριξε σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες του attached...
> 
> έκανα reset κτλ κτλ αλλα δεν ισιώνει, εν αναμονή να γυρίσω το βράδυ να ξανακουμπώσω πάλι πάνω την ADSL...
> 
> edit: έβαλα πάνω την ADSL και συνεχίζει να μην μπορεί να πίασει ταχύτητες bonding παρόλο που το bonding ειναι UP...
> 
> edit2: 24ωρες αφου ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα, επανήλθε το bonding - μάλλον τσέκαρε οτι ειναι πανω η DSL και ξεκίνησε πάλι.


Σημειωσε - δες τα log καθε ποτε γινεται αυτη η αλλαγη τι ωρα . 12 το μεσημερι η τα μεσανυχτα η σε καθε ενα τυχαιο ? Με το σκεπτικο οτι θα εχεις ισως 20 ωρες να το μετακινησεις και να δεις

----------


## Kerato

Έχει κανένας θέμα με το bonding? Έκανε μια διακοπή ρεύματος κατά τις 00:30 το βράδυ και από τότε δεν δουλεύει το bonding.
Μου βγάζει τα παρακάτω
Παίζει να τα έπαιξε το ρούτερ;
Η vdsl δουλεύει κανονικά, και το 4G φαίνεται να παίρνει κανονικά IP αλλά δεν δουλεύει το bonding.

----------


## DoSMaN

Αν δεν το έχεις ήδη κάνει, ξετίκαρε το enable στο bonding, πάτα save και κάνε restart στο router.
Μετά enable (μπορείς να περιμένεις αν θες μήπως και αλλά θα πρότεινα να κάνεις) και ξανά restart.

----------


## Kerato

Δούλεψε.  :Respekt: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε, γλίτωσες ένα ρουτερ από το να φύγει ιπτάμενο από το μπαλκόνι. 
Μου είχε σπάσει τα νεύρα από χθες.

----------


## maxmeyer

Σε ευχαριστω

----------


## newbye

Τι γνώμη έχετε για τις παρακάτω κεραίες; Ίσως αγοράσω μία για τις βρόχινες μέρες, καθώς κυρίως εκεί παρατηρώ αδυναμία. 
Η μία είναι mikrotik 5dBi και η άλλη Qoltec 30dBI. Υποτίθεται όσα πιο πολλά dBi τόσο καλύτερα, αλλά κρατάω μια επιφύλαξη.

https://www.skroutz.gr/comparelists/...525%2C15187996

----------


## stetas

Καλησπέρα κι εγώ αγόρασα κεραίες τις βίδωσα πάνω με την ελπίδα να δω καλύτερη λήψη στο 4g. Όσο κι αν διάβασα προς τα πίσω δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη. Πώς θα καταφέρω να τις ενεργοποιήσω. Δεν τις βλέπει και δουλεύει με την internal στο μενού τουλάχιστον αυτό βλέπω. Πώς θα το κάνω να δουλέψει με τις δύο external?

----------


## netlag

> Καλησπέρα κι εγώ αγόρασα κεραίες τις βίδωσα πάνω με την ελπίδα να δω καλύτερη λήψη στο 4g. Όσο κι αν διάβασα προς τα πίσω δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη. Πώς θα καταφέρω να τις ενεργοποιήσω. Δεν τις βλέπει και δουλεύει με την internal στο μενού τουλάχιστον αυτό βλέπω. Πώς θα το κάνω να δουλέψει με τις δύο external?


Εδώ έχει δώσει αναλυτικές οδηγίες ο TsonTson

----------


## stetas

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τις διάβασα αυτές, προσπαθώ αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω, θα προσπαθήσω και πάλι μετά γιατί τώρα απελπίστικα.

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικά το κατάφερα, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ απλά βλέπω οτι δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη λήψη με τις κεραίες πάνω. Παραθέτω στατιστικά από την λήψη δυστυχώς. Τα στατιστικά λήψης είναι τα ίδια με πριν χωρίς τις εξωτερικές κεραίες.

- - - Updated - - -

Εδώ τα στατιστικά λήψης με internal και external κεραίες.

----------


## newbye

Αλλαγές θέσης μέχρι να βρεις δυνατό σήμα. Συνήθως χρειάζεται restart σε κάθε αλλαγή θέσης.

----------


## stetas

Είναι στη καλύτερη δυνατή δυστυχώς.

----------


## nikolaos91

καλημερα σε ολους εχω το νεο ρουτερ και σημερα ειδα οτι ο bonding ειναι down και οτι και να κανω τιποτα εχει κανεις αλλος τετοιο θεμα

----------


## juohmaru24

Τα φώτα σας ρε παιδιά... Μου έδωσαν ένα
huawei ft3110. Αυτό μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιησω χωρίς σιμ κ να συνδέσω το τηλέφωνο μου πανω δουλεύοντας με το speed booster μαζί?

----------


## Samael_667

> καλημερα σε ολους εχω το νεο ρουτερ και σημερα ειδα οτι ο bonding ειναι down και οτι και να κανω τιποτα εχει κανεις αλλος τετοιο θεμα


Δοκίμασες τις οδηγίες του dosman? Αν ναι, ίσως πρέπει να δηλώσεις βλάβη.





> Τα φώτα σας ρε παιδιά... Μου έδωσαν ένα
> huawei ft3110. Αυτό μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιησω χωρίς σιμ κ να συνδέσω το τηλέφωνο μου πανω δουλεύοντας με το speed booster μαζί?


Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να δουλέψει σαν ATA (Analogue Telephone Adapter) αυτό, εκτός αν δεν κατάλαβα τί θέλεις να κάνεις.

----------


## juohmaru24

thanks για την απαντηση :One thumb up:

----------


## Mike Protoporos 11

Εγω εβαλα 2 κεραιες μαυρες lte αλλα μεσα στο μενου μου γραφει παλι εσωτερικη κεραια. Και απο οτι ειδα δεν υπαρχει ρυθμιση.Τις αφησα βιδωμενες να το παρακολουθησω. Αν καποιος γνωριζει ας μου πει και εμενα.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εγω εβαλα 2 κεραιες μαυρες lte αλλα μεσα στο μενου μου γραφει παλι εσωτερικη κεραια. Και απο οτι ειδα δεν υπαρχει ρυθμιση.Τις αφησα βιδωμενες να το παρακολουθησω. Αν καποιος γνωριζει ας μου πει και εμενα.


Αν μιλάς για το νέο booster διάβασε στις πίσω σελίδες... Υπάρχει κόλπο..

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ooster/page354
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...50#post7222650

----------


## Mike Protoporos 11

Ειδα και σε ευχαριστω αλλα  δεν εχω καταλαβει πως μπορω να το κανω

----------


## striker10

καλησπερα,
κατεβαζω ενα παιχνιδι στο ps4 , 37gb,
η γραμμη μου ειναι 50αρα, συγχρονιζω στα 55 κλειδωμενος και εχω το booster το 1ο.
την ωρα του download μπηκα στο ρουτερ και στα ινφο, ελεγε οτι κατεβαζει το mobile με 900 kb/s (συν την 50αρα γραμμη φανταζομαι).

το παιχνιδι εκανε να κατεβει 35 λεπτα.
τα giga του μηνα δεν τα εχω φαει, ουτε κατα διανοια. δεν θα επρεπε το down του mobile να ειναι περισσοτερο?
googlαρα κ ειδα οτι 900 kb/s ειναι περιπου 7mbps. αν τα λεω σωστα δεν μου εδωσε το μπουστερ ουτε τα 15mbps .... ποσο μαλον τα 50

καμια ιδεα? πως σας ακουγεται? 
το ps4 ειναι συνδεδεμενο με καλωδιο οχι wifi

----------


## TsonTson

> καλησπερα,
> κατεβαζω ενα παιχνιδι στο ps4 , 37gb,
> η γραμμη μου ειναι 50αρα, συγχρονιζω στα 55 κλειδωμενος και εχω το booster το 1ο.
> την ωρα του download μπηκα στο ρουτερ και στα ινφο, ελεγε οτι κατεβαζει το mobile με 900 kb/s (συν την 50αρα γραμμη φανταζομαι).
> 
> το παιχνιδι εκανε να κατεβει 35 λεπτα.
> τα giga του μηνα δεν τα εχω φαει, ουτε κατα διανοια. δεν θα επρεπε το down του mobile να ειναι περισσοτερο?
> googlαρα κ ειδα οτι 900 kb/s ειναι περιπου 7mbps. αν τα λεω σωστα δεν μου εδωσε το μπουστερ ουτε τα 15mbps .... ποσο μαλον τα 50
> 
> ...


Kάτι δε μου κολλάει γενικά στα νούμερα που γράφεις. Αν το παιχνίδι ήταν 37 giga BYTE, για να το κατεβάσεις σε 35 λεπτά θες "ταχύτητα" ~150 mbps, που αποκλείεται να την έφτασες με 50αρα και booster. (πόσο μάλλον αν όντως ισχύει το 7 mbps που είδες στο info για το mobile, αν και εγώ δε θα του έδινα σημασία). Είτε κάποιο από τα νούμερα είναι λάθος ή ίσως το παιχνίδι να ήταν compressed και να κατέβασες λιγότερα.

Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις αρχείο που ξέρεις ακριβώς πόσο είναι, και μέτρα το χρόνο που έκανε να κατέβει

----------


## manospcistas

Παιδιά, για πείτε πώς πάει το SpeedBooster 2.0

Το έχω πάρει για τον αδερφό μου, καθώς στο σπίτι του δεν μπορούν να του φέρουν γραμμή λόγω έλλειψης δικτύου. 
Δούλεψε μερικές μέρες, και πλέον έχει νεκρώσει τελείως. Κόκκινο mode, κόκκινο bonding. Δεν θέλω να τους πάρω τηλ στο 13788 εφόσον δεν το έχω στο σωστό χώρο.

Δουλεύει οκ σε κάποιον άλλον χωρίς την DSL; Να πάω να το κόψω να ξεμπερδεύουμε;

----------


## ChriZ

Εχει ανεφερθεί ξανά πως τώρα τελευταία χωρίς την DSL πάνω δεν παίζει

----------


## striker10

> Παιδιά, για πείτε πώς πάει το SpeedBooster 2.0
> 
> Το έχω πάρει για τον αδερφό μου, καθώς στο σπίτι του δεν μπορούν να του φέρουν γραμμή λόγω έλλειψης δικτύου. 
> Δούλεψε μερικές μέρες, και πλέον έχει νεκρώσει τελείως. Κόκκινο mode, κόκκινο bonding. Δεν θέλω να τους πάρω τηλ στο 13788 εφόσον δεν το έχω στο σωστό χώρο.
> 
> Δουλεύει οκ σε κάποιον άλλον χωρίς την DSL; Να πάω να το κόψω να ξεμπερδεύουμε;


εχω το 1ο μπουστερ, οποτε μαλλον δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω.
τους τελευταιους μηνες ομως ΧΩΡΙΣ καλωδιο ΔΕΝ δουλευε, μονο με dsl πανω του λειτουργει

αν και στο 2ο ισχυει το ιδιο θα στο πει καποιο παιδι που το εχει

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Παιδιά, για πείτε πώς πάει το SpeedBooster 2.0
> 
> Το έχω πάρει για τον αδερφό μου, καθώς στο σπίτι του δεν μπορούν να του φέρουν γραμμή λόγω έλλειψης δικτύου. 
> Δούλεψε μερικές μέρες, και πλέον έχει νεκρώσει τελείως. Κόκκινο mode, κόκκινο bonding. Δεν θέλω να τους πάρω τηλ στο 13788 εφόσον δεν το έχω στο σωστό χώρο.
> 
> Δουλεύει οκ σε κάποιον άλλον χωρίς την DSL; Να πάω να το κόψω να ξεμπερδεύουμε;


στο speedbooster το 1 μπορεις να βγαλεις την καρτα σημ του booster και να βαλεις μια αλλη πχ καρτοκινητου vodafone και να βαλεις apn και username και password και να κλεισεις το boonding  και θα δουλεψει κανονικα με τα δεδομενα με την καρτα σημ που θα βαλεις. Παρε μια καρτα σημ wifi on the spot της vodafone και βαλτην επανω! ειναι προγραμμα χωρις παγιο  μονο οταν το χρησιμοποιεις πληρωνεις παγιο!.

----------


## GregoirX23

> στο speedbooster το 1 μπορεις να βγαλεις την καρτα σημ του booster και να βαλεις μια αλλη πχ καρτοκινητου vodafone και να βαλεις apn και username και password και να κλεισεις το boonding  και θα δουλεψει κανονικα με τα δεδομενα με την καρτα σημ που θα βαλεις. Παρε μια καρτα σημ wifi on the spot της vodafone και βαλτην επανω! ειναι προγραμμα χωρις παγιο  μονο οταν το χρησιμοποιεις πληρωνεις παγιο!.


Δεν πληρώνεις πάγιο.. Πληρώνεις την αξία του πακέτου.. 
Από την άλλη να πληρώνει ένα ρουτερ που δεν θα του μείνει; Δεν ξέρω.. 
Καλύτερα να αγοράσει ένα νομίζω.... 
Το onthespot πρόσφατα έβαλε κ ένα νέο πακέτο στα 200γίγα με 20ε.. Ίσως να τον ενδιαφέρει..

- - - Updated - - -




> Εχει ανεφερθεί ξανά πως τώρα τελευταία χωρίς την DSL πάνω δεν παίζει





> εχω το 1ο μπουστερ, οποτε μαλλον δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω.
> τους τελευταιους μηνες ομως ΧΩΡΙΣ καλωδιο ΔΕΝ δουλευε, μονο με dsl πανω του λειτουργει
> 
> αν και στο 2ο ισχυει το ιδιο θα στο πει καποιο παιδι που το εχει


Απορία που έχει αναφερθεί και στο παρελθόν.. Αν πάθει βλάβη η σταθερή; Και η κινητή καπούτ; Γιατί αν είναι έτσι τότε η έννοια του backup-failover η όπως αλλιώς θέλει να λέγεται, πάει...

----------


## Ilias_

Γενικά αξίζει η αλλαγή του speebooster 1.0 με το 2.0?

----------


## jkoukos

> Απορία που έχει αναφερθεί και στο παρελθόν.. Αν πάθει βλάβη η σταθερή; Και η κινητή καπούτ; Γιατί αν είναι έτσι τότε η έννοια του backup-failover η όπως αλλιώς θέλει να λέγεται, πάει...


Το booster δεν δίδεται ως λύση backup/failover. Για αυτά παρέχεται άλλη υπηρεσία, με usb modem LTE και επιπλέον μηνιαία χρέωση.

----------


## DoSMaN

> Το booster δεν δίδεται ως λύση backup/failover. Για αυτά παρέχεται άλλη υπηρεσία, με usb modem LTE και επιπλέον μηνιαία χρέωση.


Εδώ πάντως https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...d_booster.html λέει ότι




> Με την τεχνολογία Hybrid Access, που συνδυάζει ταχύτητες σταθερής και κινητής, ακόμα και σε περίπτωση βλάβης της σταθερής σύνδεσής σου εσύ θα συνεχίσεις να είσαι online!

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το booster δεν δίδεται ως λύση backup/failover. Για αυτά παρέχεται άλλη υπηρεσία, με usb modem LTE και επιπλέον μηνιαία χρέωση.


Το φαντάστηκα ότι κάποιος θα έλεγε αυτό που είπες.. 
Η απάντηση είναι στο μήνυμα που έδωσε ο dosman ακριβώς μετά από εσένα..  :Wink:

----------


## jkoukos

Το έχουμε πάλι συζητήσει πριν από μερικούς μήνες. Στο συμβόλαιο πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται τέτοιο πράγμα καθώς θα ήταν εναντίον της αντίστοιχης επί πληρωμή υπηρεσίας που δίνει.

Η αναφορά στην ιστοσελίδα δεν αποτελεί εγγύηση και κανονικά θα έπρεπε να την αποσύρει από την στιγμή που τροποποίησε την λειτουργία (καλώς για μένα) λόγω καταχρηστικής λειτουργίας από πολλούς και παρόλο που επανειλημμένως είχε ενημερώσει για αυτήν ο πάροχος.

----------


## GregoirX23

Παλιά που το είχα το booster μου το είχαν πει και από το support ότι πρέπει να παίζει η κινητή όταν πέσει η σταθερή.. 
Τώρα αν κακώς το έχουν στη σελίδα, την ώρα που το συμβόλαιο λέει άλλα, τι να πω; 
Η κατάχρηση που κάνουν ορισμένοι είναι γεγονός.. Και κάπως πρέπει να προστατευθεί και ο πάροχος.. Αλλά το backup που είχε κάποτε το booster έστω και μη επίσημα ήταν ένα +... 
Από την άλλη αν κάποιος θέλει και booster (bonding) & backup να υποθέσω ότι δεν;

----------


## dimyok

> Γενικά αξίζει η αλλαγή του speebooster 1.0 με το 2.0?


Στη δικη μου περιοχη ΟΧΙ . Στα τσακιδια και η κολοsim και η κολυπηρεσια τους αφου απο εκει βαζουν traffic shaping και να χ@σεις το καλο ρουτερ αμα κολλαει συνεχεια το bonding . Οσο επαιζε μονο του με ip cams box  ηταν σταθεροτατο και αξιοπιστο τωρα ειναι απλα αχρηστο  . Aς το αφηναν ησυχο να δουλευει στον ιδιο χωρο - αυτο μου ειχαν πουλησει με geolock υποτιθεται ουτε απο μυκονο οργια streaming ηθελα ουτε μλκιες . Τι μου ειπαν ? 
- Δε μπορουμε να σας αλλαξουμε προγραμμα ουτε προσφορα ανανεωσης επειδη εχετε το μπουστερ στη γραμμη !!!? - βρε αντε παρτε το πισω και βαλτε το εκει που πρεπει ...
* Η άλλη αχρηστη υπηρεσία, με usb modem LTE και επιπλέον μηνιαία χρέωση που σπρωχνουν και τα unlimited συμβολαια ειναι ο βασικος λογος που μας διωχνουν ετσι

----------


## jkoukos

> Από την άλλη αν κάποιος θέλει και booster (bonding) & backup να υποθέσω ότι δεν;


Σε αυτό μόνον ο πάροχος μπορεί να απαντήσει για εξεύρεση ιδανικής λύσης.
Προσωπικά αν ήθελα και τα 2, θα πήγαινα σε άλλες λύσεις δοκιμασμένες του εμπορίου.

----------


## POWER1FM

Καλησπέρα.

Έπεσε στα χέρια μου το καινούριο ρούτερ και προσπαθώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω με κάρτα απεριόριστων δεδομένων cosmote με αλλαγή apn σε internet όπως κάνω και με το προηγούμενο και ενω συνδέεται κανονικά στο ίντερνετ δεν μοιράζει στό δύκτιο.

Υπάρχει λύση?

Εχει πολύ καλύτερο σήμα απο το παλιό.

- - - Updated - - -

Διάβασα παραπάνω οτι με κάρτα vodafone λειτουργεί κανονικά.

----------


## Ilias_

> Στη δικη μου περιοχη ΟΧΙ . Στα τσακιδια και η κολοsim και η κολυπηρεσια τους αφου απο εκει βαζουν traffic shaping και να χ@σεις το καλο ρουτερ αμα κολλαει συνεχεια το bonding . Οσο επαιζε μονο του με ip cams box  ηταν σταθεροτατο και αξιοπιστο τωρα ειναι απλα αχρηστο  . Aς το αφηναν ησυχο να δουλευει στον ιδιο χωρο - αυτο μου ειχαν πουλησει με geolock υποτιθεται ουτε απο μυκονο οργια streaming ηθελα ουτε μλκιες . Τι μου ειπαν ? 
> - Δε μπορουμε να σας αλλαξουμε προγραμμα ουτε προσφορα ανανεωσης επειδη εχετε το μπουστερ στη γραμμη !!!? - βρε αντε παρτε το πισω και βαλτε το εκει που πρεπει ...
> * Η άλλη αχρηστη υπηρεσία, με usb modem LTE και επιπλέον μηνιαία χρέωση που σπρωχνουν και τα unlimited συμβολαια ειναι ο βασικος λογος που μας διωχνουν ετσι


Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου.

----------


## POWER1FM

Υπάρχει κάπου το τελευταίο firmware απο το καινούριο μόντεμ?

----------


## billxeli

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί παλαιότερα, αλλά θέλω να ρωτήσω, υπάρχει τρόπος σύνδεσης του home booster με εξωτερική κεραία 4g/LTE;;; Γιατί στην περιοχή που είμαι (Σκύρος) δυστυχώς μόνο στην ταράτσα του σπιτιού έχει 4g ενώ στο ισόγειο που μένω μετά βίας έχω Ε...

----------


## thanasis777

Καλησπέρα , σήμερα είδα ότι έχουν βγάλει καινούργιο ρουτερ για το booster και θέλω να μάθω αν αξίζει να το αλλάξω. Θα εχει καλύτερο σήμα το καινούργιο ξέρει κάποιος ?

----------


## maxmeyer

Eγω ειδα μεγαλη διαφορα....

----------


## Antonis Gial

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί παλαιότερα, αλλά θέλω να ρωτήσω, υπάρχει τρόπος σύνδεσης του home booster με εξωτερική κεραία 4g/LTE;;; Γιατί στην περιοχή που είμαι (Σκύρος) δυστυχώς μόνο στην ταράτσα του σπιτιού έχει 4g ενώ στο ισόγειο που μένω μετά βίας έχω Ε...


Και εγω αυτη την απορια εχω. Στην ταρατσα πιανω καλα και οι κεραιες τηλεφωνιας απο το σπιτι ειναι 2.5 χλμ. Και το σπιτι ειναι μονοκατοικια με 2 γραμμες στο τηλεφωνο πιανω 4g.

----------


## Samael_667

Και το Huawei HA35-10 και το DN9245 έχουν SMA connectors για σύνδεση με εξωτερική κεραία.
Στο παλιό είναι πολύ εύκολη η επιλογή χρήσης εξωτερικής κεραίας από το dropdown menu, στο καινούργιο θέλει λίγο περισσότερο κόπο να ενεργοποιηθεί.

----------


## thanasis777

> Και το Huawei HA35-10 και το DN9245 έχουν SMA connectors για σύνδεση με εξωτερική κεραία.
> Στο παλιό είναι πολύ εύκολη η επιλογή χρήσης εξωτερικής κεραίας από το dropdown menu, στο καινούργιο θέλει λίγο περισσότερο κόπο να ενεργοποιηθεί.


ποσο κοστίζει μια τέτοια κεραία, και κανει όντως την διαφορά ?

----------


## dathens

Πολλά θέματα δεν μπορείς να επιλέξεις Εξωτερικές κεραίες βέβαια παραπάνω  να φίλος  έδωσε τη λύση Αλλά δεν είναι σωστό να μην υπάρχει μέσα στο λογισμικό του Επίσης μία ερώτηση μπορεί να κάνει body σε οποιαδήποτε γραμμή η μόνο στην δίκη του ;

----------


## dimyok

Παλια εκανε και σε νοβα dsl απο ΑΚ . Υποθετω σε οποιαδηποτε απλη dsl που νοικιαζουν απο τον οτε . Τωρα .... τον πουλο γενικως εχει πολλα θεματα . Αμα κολλαει και δε δινει IP και πρεπει καθε μερα να του κανεις λιτανεια ειναι πρακτικα αχρηστο -

----------


## dathens

η λύση με τον editor δούλεψε πολλά ευχαριστώ στον φίλο που βοήθησε τώρα έχουμε σήμα 4G με την εξωτερική κεραία και boding γιατί όμως δεν βλέπω διαφορά στην ταχύτητα θέλει κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση ;

----------


## dpatsios

Ενεργοποίησα το Speed Booster 2 πρίν 2 ώρες περίπου.Όλα κανονικά εκτός από την ταχύτητα του 4G.Έχω την ταχύτητα της 50VDSL μου στά 18 Mbps και δεν μου προστίθεται η ταχύτητα του 4G για να πάει στα 60-65 Mbps όπως γινόταν με το HA35-10 που είχα προηγουμένως πρίν την αντικατάσταση του ρούτερ.Τι φταίει βρε παιδιά;Χρειάζεται κάποια ρύθμιση;Το 4G μου παρεπιπτώντος είναι σε όλα πράσινο και το σήμα του Exelent.

----------


## nanas

> Ενεργοποίησα το Speed Booster 2 πρίν 2 ώρες περίπου.Όλα κανονικά εκτός από την ταχύτητα του 4G.Έχω την ταχύτητα της 50VDSL μου στά 18 Mbps και δεν μου προστίθεται η ταχύτητα του 4G για να πάει στα 60-65 Mbps όπως γινόταν με το HA35-10 που είχα προηγουμένως πρίν την αντικατάσταση του ρούτερ.Τι φταίει βρε παιδιά;Χρειάζεται κάποια ρύθμιση;Το 4G μου παρεπιπτώντος είναι σε όλα πράσινο και το σήμα του Exelent.


Έπιανες 60-65 τέτοια ώρα;
Συνήθως ξημερώματα πιάνει τέτοιες ταχύτητες.
Δοκίμασε ξανά τότε, θα έλεγα.

----------


## Marios K.

Κάποια ίσως ενδιαφέρον πράγματα απ'το ui του booster 2.0 αφαιρώντας κάποια display:none html tags. Φαίνεται πως αυτό το router ήταν σχεδιασμένο για χρήση ως optical ont και σε mesh σύστημα.

----------


## AlexT544

Αν δεις και από πίσω κιόλας έχει ένα καππακι στο οποιο δεν έχει τίποτα μέσα αλλα μαλλον εκει θα ήταν το οπτικό πριζακι που μπαίνει το καλωδιο

----------


## Ilias_

Γίνεται πέρα απο το γνωστό μια συσκευή να παίρνει ίντερνετ μόνο από το adsl/vdsl να βάλουμε και κάποιο όριο σε ταχύτητα στην συσκευή αυτή? πχ 5mbps down/1up?

----------


## Princaki

Καλησπέρα σας,

Παρέλαβα κι εγώ το DN9245X6 και δεν το έχω συνδέσει ακόμη σε γραμμή cosmote DSL. Πειραματιζομαι με το firmware, έχω ξεκλειδώσει root telnet συμφωνα με τις οδηγίες πιο πίσω Προσπαθώ να ξεκλειδώσω το superadmin και το 4G χωρις DSL. Aυτό που παρατήρησα, ενώ εχω vodafone καρτα μεσα, αναβουν πρασινα το ιντερνετ ,το σημα και το mode ομως δεν βλέπω ιντερνετ στο diagnosis ping traceroute. στο one click diagnosis λεει " The uplink is abnormal. Check uplink connections. " οπότε ψάχνοντας στο xml βρηκα τη γραμμη 



```
<MultiUpLinkSelectPolicy OperatingMode="AUTO" CurrentOperatingMode="ADSL" OperatingModePriority="DSL,OPTIC,ETH"/>
```

Αυτό που θέλω να παρακαλέσω κάποιον από τους χρήστες που ίσως έχουν κρατήσει ενα backup από παλαιότερο xml, να μου πουν τι γράφει στο δικό τους router, ειδικότερα θέλω απαντήσεις από εκείνους που δουλεύει ακόμη το 4G μόνο του χωρίς DSL άσχετα απο το ρουτερ που έχουν ΗΑ-35 η DN9245 μηπως και βγάλουμε κάποια ακρη.

----------


## peragialos

> Καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> Παρέλαβα κι εγώ το DN9245X6 και δεν το έχω συνδέσει ακόμη σε γραμμή cosmote DSL. Πειραματιζομαι με το firmware, έχω ξεκλειδώσει root telnet συμφωνα με τις οδηγίες πιο πίσω Προσπαθώ να ξεκλειδώσω το superadmin και το 4G χωρις DSL. Aυτό που παρατήρησα, ενώ εχω vodafone καρτα μεσα, αναβουν πρασινα το ιντερνετ ,το σημα και το mode ομως δεν βλέπω ιντερνετ στο diagnosis ping traceroute. στο one click diagnosis λεει " The uplink is abnormal. Check uplink connections. " οπότε ψάχνοντας στο xml βρηκα τη γραμμη 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <MultiUpLinkSelectPolicy OperatingMode="AUTO" CurrentOperatingMode="ADSL" OperatingModePriority="DSL,OPTIC,ETH"/>
> ```
> ...


Έχεις δοκιμάσει όλα τα apn της vodafone ;

----------


## Princaki

Δεν πρόκειται για θέμα  apn, παιρνει IP απο Voda

----------


## halkx

Υπάρχει κάποιος χρήστης του speedbooster που να του δουλεύει ακόμα το 4G μόνο του;; Είχα την εντύπωση ότι το έχουν κλειδώσει αυτό σε όλους πλέον...

----------


## delas

Καλησπέρα. Έχω το *speedbooster 2.0* και στη *hybrid* λειτουργία το ping κάνει spikes (απο *20* idle πάει *200* σε *server hybrid.otenet.gr*) κάθε φορά που κάτι ζητάει bandwidth.
Όταν αφαιρέσω το DSL καλώδιο, το LTE λειτουργεί άψογα και χωρίς κανένα spike. 

Υπάρχει λοιπόν τρόπος να κάνω prioritise την σύνδεση LTE και να την χρησιμοποιεί πρώτη;

Για να αναφέρω τα τεχνικά του ζητήματος. Το modem χρησιμοποιεί *πρώτα το bandwidth της DSL* σύνδεσης, και όταν ζητείτε περισσότερη ταχύτητα, μετά από λίγο χρησιμοποιεί και την LTE. Εγώ θέλω να του πω είτε *να μη χρησιμοποιεί την DSL* είτε να την χρησιμοποιεί μετά από την LTE είτε να θέσω *custom bandwidth στην DSL*, χαμηλότερο του μέγιστου για να αποφύγω το *bufferbloat*. Σημειώνω ότι έχω edgerouter με fq_codel να στέλνει τα πακέτα στρωτά και με όριο. _αλλιώς και η σύνδεση LTE τερματίζει και κάνει spikes το ping._

Εφόσον έχουμε πρόσβαση μέσω telnet, ίσως έχουμε πρόσβαση σε αυτά τα configurations?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## GregoirX23

Μπορείς να ορίσεις ποια συσκευή θα χρησιμοποιεί ποια γραμμή... Δηλαδή σταθερή η κινητή.. Για οδηγίες περίμενε να σου πουν τα παιδιά που το έχουν..

----------


## delas

Απενεργοποίησα την DSL σύνδεση από το WAN menu στις advanced ρυθμίσεις. Το αποτέλεσμα όμως είναι να μη συνδέεται ούτε στο bonding. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα σταματήσει εντός λίγων ωρών και LTE πρόσβαση εφόσον δεν βλέπει την DSL στο tunnel.

Πάντως, με μόνο την LTE δεν υπάρχει καθόλου bufferbloat και έχει αμεσότερη απόκριση στις ταχύτητες κατεβάσματος. Δεν υπάρχει αυτή η παύση στο peak της DSL σύνδεσης για μισό δευτερόλεπτο. Βέβαια το idle ping είναι σαφώς πιο ασταθές από την xDSL.

- - - Updated - - -

TUTORIAL για μέγιστη συνδυαστική ταχύτητα (Απενεργοποίηση IPv6)


Βήμα 1


Βήμα 2


Βήμα 3




> ...





> ...





> ...





> ...





> ...





> ...


Quotes γιατί δεν πως γίνεται tag.

----------


## GregoirX23

Έχε το νου σου μη στα επαναφέρει το tr069, ήτοι cwmp.. 
Κάνε ένα save το config..

----------


## TsonTson

> Έχε το νου σου μη στα επαναφέρει το tr069, ήτοι cwmp.. 
> Κάνε ένα save το config..


Το έχω σε IPv4 αρκετό καιρό και δε μου το έχουν αλλάξει. Πάντως μπορείς με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο που βγάζεις το IPv6, να βγάλεις και το TR069 πιο κάτω.

----------


## stxr

> ποσο κοστίζει μια τέτοια κεραία, και κανει όντως την διαφορά ?


thanasi 777 καλησπερα εχω παρει το huawei το dn9245 εχω συνδεση εξωτερικη κεραια μηπως ξερεις πως τις ενεργοποιο?ευχαριστω

----------


## GregoirX23

> thanasi 777 καλησπερα εχω παρει το huawei το dn9245 εχω συνδεση εξωτερικη κεραια μηπως ξερεις πως τις ενεργοποιο?ευχαριστω


Ψάξε πιο πίσω... Το έχουν γράψει.. Αλλιώς περίμενε μήπως σου απαντήσουν τα παιδιά που το έχουν..

----------


## stxr

Καλησπέρα ξέρει κάποιος πως ενεργοποιούν τις εξωτερικές κεραίες στο modem cosmote huawei hybrid DN9245X6 ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## TsonTson

> Καλησπέρα ξέρει κάποιος πως ενεργοποιούν τις εξωτερικές κεραίες στο modem cosmote huawei hybrid DN9245X6 ευχαριστώ!!


Κάνε log in στο router, πας στο γρανάζι-->mobile

Πας όπως φαίνεται στο screenshot, δεξί click-->inspect



Μετά πας στη γραμμή που λέει form id="antenna"... εκεί που λέει style="display: none;" Δεξί click--> edit attribute και το σβήνεις, πατάς enter






Πας πιο κάτω εκεί που λέει td class="table_submit", το ανοίγεις και πας 2 σειρές πιο κάτω, και εκεί που λέει style="display: none;" το σβήνεις όπως πριν



Αν τα έκανες σωστά θα σου έχει βγάλει αυτό στο menu όπου αλλάζεις το auto σε outer:

----------


## Doom

έχω το booster 2 3 εβδομάδες σε adsl(15M) τα 100G τέλειωσαν σε 10 ήμερες αλλά κόφτης στα 15M στο 4G δεν υπάρχει και ακόμα είναι στα 60-4.5 .αυτό είναι το δώρο που λέτε;

----------


## nbeis

Καλησπέρα σας, προχθές πήρα SpeedBooster 2 και αντιμετωπίζω ενα παράξενο προβλημα. Όταν είμαι συνδεδεμένος, κλειδώνει στα 26999kbps και όλα βαίνουν καλώς. Μερικές φορές όμως χάνεται ο συχρονισμός και το DN9245X6-10 δε συχρονίζει με τίποτα! Μπορεί αυτό να διαρκέσει και ώρες. Αν στο μεσοδιάστημα το ξηλώσω και βάλω το Speedport Plus, συγχρονίζει αλλά χαμηλά, στα 15mbps. Μήπως είναι κάποια ρύθμιση; Μήπως δε μπορεί να κλειδώσει σε κάτι άλλο πιο χαμηλό από τα 26999 με το τρέχον configuration;

Για τα πρακτικά, έχω 24άρα σύνδεση με vectoring.

Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε κάπως;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## GregoirX23

Μάλλον στο DN9245X6-10 δεν είναι επιλεγμένο το προφίλ για adsl.. Υποθέτω δλδ.. 
Το plus στα 15Μ σε adsl κλειδώνει Η σε vdsl mode; Το αναφέρει πουθενά; Δεν ξέρω.. 
Πάντως αν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις κοιτάς καλωδίωση Η το δηλώνεις βλάβη.. Δε νομίζω να είναι θέμα ρουτερ το όλο..

----------


## nbeis

Το κλείδωμα γίνεται σε VDSL mode είτε κλειδώνει στα 26 είτε στα 15. Δεν κλειδώνει ποτέ σε ADSL mode. 

Η κάθετη καλωδίωση είναι ελεγμένη και ειναι ΟΚ. Η καλωδίωση της γειτονιάς είναι μακαρονάδα. Έχω βαρεθεί να δηλώνω βλάβες, έχω δηλώσει αμέτρητες τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια και τίποτα δε διορθώνεται. Άν και το speedbooster έχει προβλήματα, ε δεν έχω λόγια πλέον. 

Δεν είναι όμως αξιοπερίεργο που εκεί που το DN9245X6 αποτυγχάνει να συχρονίσει, το Speedport συχρονίζει;

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το κλείδωμα γίνεται σε VDSL mode είτε κλειδώνει στα 26 είτε στα 15. Δεν κλειδώνει ποτέ σε ADSL mode. 
> 
> Η κάθετη καλωδίωση είναι ελεγμένη και ειναι ΟΚ. Η καλωδίωση της γειτονιάς είναι μακαρονάδα. Έχω βαρεθεί να δηλώνω βλάβες, έχω δηλώσει αμέτρητες τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια και τίποτα δε διορθώνεται. Άν και το speedbooster έχει προβλήματα, ε δεν έχω λόγια πλέον. 
> 
> Δεν είναι όμως αξιοπερίεργο που εκεί που το DN9245X6 αποτυγχάνει να συχρονίσει, το Speedport συχρονίζει;


Και το booster που λες με σταθερή γραμμή δουλεύει.. Τι αλλάζει δηλαδή; 
Όσο για το συγχρονισμό με τα ρουτερ, άγνωστο.. 
Όποτε μπορέσεις βάλε μια τα στατιστικά της γραμμής από το booster με το κλείδωμα στα 27, μετά με το plus στα 27 αλλά και όταν πέσει στα 15 μπας και δούμε τίποτα στα στατιστικά.. 
Πάντως αν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις συνέχισε να τους ζαλίζεις, τι σου λένε δηλαδή ότι είναι φυσιολογικό; Αλλαγή ζεύγους η πόρτας έχουν δοκιμάσει; 
Υπάρχει επιβεβαιωμένη καλωδιακή βλάβη από πλευράς τους; Πίεσε για μια εξήγηση αν είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν είναι δικό σου θέμα από τη πλευρά σου..

----------


## nbeis

> Και το booster που λες με σταθερή γραμμή δουλεύει.. Τι αλλάζει δηλαδή;


Μου το πρότειναν ώστε όταν έχω θέμα με τη σταθερή γραμμή θα αναλαμβάνει να ξελασπώσει το 4G.




> Όποτε μπορέσεις βάλε μια τα στατιστικά της γραμμής από το booster με το κλείδωμα στα 27, μετά με το plus στα 27 αλλά και όταν πέσει στα 15 μπας και δούμε τίποτα στα στατιστικά..


Επισυνάπτονται οι 2 "καταστάσεις" της σύνδεσης.




> Πάντως αν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις συνέχισε να τους ζαλίζεις, τι σου λένε δηλαδή ότι είναι φυσιολογικό; Αλλαγή ζεύγους η πόρτας έχουν δοκιμάσει;


Κάθε φορά δηλώνω βλάβη και κάθε φορά το αίτημα γυρνάει πίσω από το τεχνικό τμήμα με αιτιολογία "Ανεφικτότητα" χωρίς πολλά πολλά. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω, εδώ και 3 χρόνια αυτή η δουλειά. Μέχρι καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ έχω κάνει.




> Υπάρχει επιβεβαιωμένη καλωδιακή βλάβη από πλευράς τους; Πίεσε για μια εξήγηση αν είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν είναι δικό σου θέμα από τη πλευρά σου..


Αυτό μου λένε. Πως τα καλώδια είναι φαγωμένα.

----------


## GregoirX23

Εφόσον είναι δικό τους θέμα και δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι παρά να περιμένεις την επίλυση όποτε και αν... 
Δοκίμασε να τους ζητήσεις να σου αυξήσουν το noise margin στο 11 Η να περιορίσουν τη ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος της σταθερής κάπου πιο κάτω.. Πχ στα 15-16 δεδομένου ότι έχεις το booster να προσθέτει ταχύτητα δε νομίζω να πειράξει.. Και δεδομένου ότι όταν σου κάνει το πρόβλημα σε ρίχνει στα 18.. Το ζητάς ως αλλαγή προφίλ.. 
Για προσπάθησε.. Στόχος είναι όπως κατάλαβα να σταματήσουν οι αποσυνδέσεις.. 
Η δοκίμασε να ζητήσεις να σε γυρίσουν σε adsl 24/1... Σε ότι αφορά τη σταθερή.. Το booster θα παραμείνει εννοείται.. 
Για κάνε μια κρούση και βλέπουμε..

- - - Updated - - -

Ξέχασα να συμπληρώσω κάτι.. 
Δες στο ρουτερ αν υπάρχει η επιλογή sra ώστε να αλλάζει ταχύτητα χωρίς να πέφτει η γραμμή.. 
Αν δεν τη έχουν κρύψει την επιλογή.. 
Αν δεν υπάρχει ρώτησε τους πριν θέσεις το από πάνω.. 
Για να πέφτει η γραμμή πάει να πει ότι κάπου δεν είναι ενεργό το sra, είτε στο ρουτερ είτε στη καμπίνα..

- - - Updated - - -

Όσο για το άλλο που λες, κάποτε το booster έπαιζε χωρίς τη σταθερή, η κινητή δηλαδή.. Τώρα το έχουν κάνει νομίζω να ζητάει τη σταθερή για να δώσει η κινητή.. Δεν ξέρω.. Το έκαναν γιατί αρκετοί το έπαιρναν και του άλλαζαν τοποθεσία από το δηλωμένο μέρος.. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως για να δώσει η κινητή θα έπρεπε να πέσει η σταθερή, και αυτό από μόνο του θα δημιουργούσε διακοπή μέχρι να πάρει μπρος η κινητή.. 
Οπότε μέχρι να επιλυθεί το θέμα σου από το πάροχο κάνεις κάτι από τα πάνω..

----------


## nbeis

> Δες στο ρουτερ αν υπάρχει η επιλογή sra ώστε να αλλάζει ταχύτητα χωρίς να πέφτει η γραμμή..
> Αν δεν τη έχουν κρύψει την επιλογή..
> Αν δεν υπάρχει ρώτησε τους πριν θέσεις το από πάνω..
> Για να πέφτει η γραμμή πάει να πει ότι κάπου δεν είναι ενεργό το sra, είτε στο ρουτερ είτε στη καμπίνα..


Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια. Δε βρήκα κάτι στο control panel του router και τους πήρα τηλέφωνο. Θα το δουν και θα με καλέσουν, μου είπαν.




> Όσο για το άλλο που λες, κάποτε το booster έπαιζε χωρίς τη σταθερή, η κινητή δηλαδή.. Τώρα το έχουν κάνει νομίζω να ζητάει τη σταθερή για να δώσει η κινητή.. Δεν ξέρω.. Το έκαναν γιατί αρκετοί το έπαιρναν και του άλλαζαν τοποθεσία από το δηλωμένο μέρος..
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως για να δώσει η κινητή θα έπρεπε να πέσει η σταθερή, και αυτό από μόνο του θα δημιουργούσε διακοπή μέχρι να πάρει μπρος η κινητή..


Εξακολουθεί να παίζει με 4G αν πέσει η σταθερή. Αλλά όταν πέφτει κάθε βράδυ για 3-4 ώρες, ε δε το λες και αμελητέο πρόβλημα...

----------


## GregoirX23

Σχετικές πληροφορίες..
https://www.google.com/search?q=seam...client=gws-wiz
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...aptation-(SRA)
Βασικά αυτό μπάλωμα είναι μέχρι να λυθεί η πραγματική αιτία.. 

Όσο για το άλλο παίζει μεν η κινητή αν πέσει η σταθερή αλλά α) διακόπτεται η υπηρεσία μέχρι να δώσει η κινητή και γενικότερα β) πίσω είχα διαβάσει ότι μια φορά την ημέρα κάνει έλεγχο το σύστημα για το αν είναι η σταθερή επάνω και αν δεν είναι κόβει τη κινητή.. Αυτό το τελευταίο γενικότερα σαν πληροφορία..

----------


## nbeis

Υπάρχει τρόπος να βρούμε πως θα το ενεργοποιήσουμε μέσα από το router; δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος ότι θα μου δώσουν λύση από τον ΟΤΕ...

----------


## GregoirX23

> Υπάρχει τρόπος να βρούμε πως θα το ενεργοποιήσουμε μέσα από το router; δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος ότι θα μου δώσουν λύση από τον ΟΤΕ...


Αν δεν είναι ενεργό και στη καμπίνα δεν έχει νόημα το να το ενεργοποιήσεις στο ρουτερ..  
Και δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω γιατί δεν έχω την υπηρεσία η τα αντίστοιχα ρουτερ.. Ίσως κάποιο από τα παιδιά που τα έχουν, αν μπορούν να βοηθήσουν στην καθοδήγηση - έρευνα σχετικά με το αν υπάρχει η επιλογή sra ιδίως στο νέο booster.. 
Διαφορετικά κοιτάς την άλλη λύση περιορισμού της ταχύτητας & ανεβάσματος του noise margin με το αντίστοιχο προφίλ ώστε να σταθεροποιηθεί η γραμμή και να μη κάνει τα κουλά που κάνει.. 
Όπως είπα και πριν αυτές είναι λύσεις μπάλωμα μέχρι να επιλυθεί το επιβεβαιωμένο καλωδιακό θέμα.. 
Κάλεσε τους ξανά, ζήτα τεχνικό, επέμεινε σχετικά με το sra και αν δεις ότι δεν, την άλλη λύση και ας ελπίσουμε ότι κάτι από τα 2 θα βοηθήσει τη κατάσταση...

- - - Updated - - -

Στο plus είδες αν υπάρχει η επιλογή sra; Νομίζω ότι έχει κάποιες επιλογές... 
Αν υπάρχει μείνε μερικές ημέρες με το plus να δεις αν αλλάζει η ταχύτητα χωρίς να πέσει η γραμμή, θα φανεί και από το αν μηδενίζει ο χρόνος από το κλείδωμα.. 
Έτσι θα δούμε αν είναι ενεργό από τη πλευρά της καμπίνας..

----------


## nbeis

> Στο plus είδες αν υπάρχει η επιλογή sra; Νομίζω ότι έχει κάποιες επιλογές...


Ναι υπήρχε και ήταν και ενεργοποιημένο.




> Αν υπάρχει μείνε μερικές ημέρες με το plus να δεις αν αλλάζει η ταχύτητα χωρίς να πέσει η γραμμή


Συμβαίνει αυτό, έτσι ήμουν εδώ και μήνες.

Μίλησα σήμερα με τον τεχνικό στο τηλέφωνο και μου είπε πως δε βρίσκει κάτι "παράξενο" ώστε να αιτιολογεί αυτήν την συμπεριφορά του DN9245X6-10. 

Αν το πάω πίσω με την αιτιολογία της υπαναχώρησης θα το δεχτούν; Δεν το έχω ούτε εβδομάδα.

----------


## GregoirX23

Τι να σου πω; Ρώτησε τους αν μπορείς να σπάσεις το συμβόλαιο του booster αζημίως.. 
Αν δεν το χρειάζεσαι κιόλας... 
Από την άλλη κακώς έμπλεξες με το booster αν δεν το χρειαζόσουν για παραπάνω ταχύτητα, η αποσύνδεση είναι αποσύνδεση σε κάθε περίπτωση και το booster δεν είναι γιατρειά.. Αλλά δυστυχώς για να πουλήσουν λένε ότι να ΄ναι.. 
Αν δεν μπορούν να ενεργοποιήσουν το sra στο DN9245X6-10 ατύχησες δυστυχώς.. 
Τι να πω; Δεν ξέρω.. 
Αν πριν πάντως έπαιζε το sra στο plus και δεν είχες αποσυνδέσεις κακώς έμπλεξες με κάτι που δεν σου χρειαζόταν.. 
Κατά τα λοιπά, ότι είπαμε πάνω γενικά, προσπαθούμε να μπαλώσουμε κάπως τη κατάσταση ώστε να μη καταλαβαίνεις την αποσύνδεση μέχρι να φτιάξουν το καλώδιο... Πάρε τους και πες τους αυτό που λες ότι κάνει ώρες να επανασυνδεθεί όταν πέσει και ότι θες να το κόψεις και να μείνεις με το plus.. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω..

----------


## gregf

Καλήσπερα σε ολους,

Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να κλειδώσει το καινούργιο SpeedBooster σε συγκεκριμένη 4G κεραία? Εχω πολλές κεραίες γύρω μου αλλά θα ηθέλα να κλειδώσω σε μια κεραία που μου δίνει πολύ μεγάλη ταχύτητα αλλά το σήμα της δεν είναι τόσο δύνατο, οπότε ως συνήθως το SpeedBooster κλειδώνει σε άλλη κεραία η οποία δεν μου δείνει καλή ταχύτητα.

----------


## Samael_667

Να διαλέξεις συγκεκριμένη κεραία όπως γίνεται στα Mikrotik, όχι, δεν μπορείς.
Αν όμως οι κεραίες που είναι κοντά σου εκπέμπουν σε διαφορετικές συχνότητες (π.χ. η μία Β3 και η άλλη Β7), μπορείς να διαλέξεις ποιά να αφήσεις ενεργή, ώστε να συνδεθείς με την αντίστοιχη κεραία.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Να διαλέξεις συγκεκριμένη κεραία όπως γίνεται στα Mikrotik, όχι, δεν μπορείς.
> *Αν όμως οι κεραίες που είναι κοντά σου εκπέμπουν σε διαφορετικές συχνότητες (π.χ. η μία Β3 και η άλλη Β7), μπορείς να διαλέξεις ποιά να αφήσεις ενεργή, ώστε να συνδεθείς με την αντίστοιχη κεραία.*


Απλά από περιέργεια και σαν πληροφορία μόνο, πως γίνεται το 2ο με το εργοστασιακό ρουτερ;

----------


## gregf

> Να διαλέξεις συγκεκριμένη κεραία όπως γίνεται στα Mikrotik, όχι, δεν μπορείς.
> *Αν όμως οι κεραίες που είναι κοντά σου εκπέμπουν σε διαφορετικές συχνότητες (π.χ. η μία Β3 και η άλλη Β7), μπορείς να διαλέξεις ποιά να αφήσεις ενεργή, ώστε να συνδεθείς με την αντίστοιχη κεραία.*


Ευχαριστώ. Ακριβώς αυτό θα ηθέλα να κάνω, πως γίνεται?

----------


## newbye

Δε γίνεται βρε παιδιά αυτό το πράγμα, μόνο κατά τύχη μπορείς να αλλάξεις κεραία κάνοντας το router βόλτα μέσα στο σπίτι και reboot  :Razz:

----------


## ChriZ

Ενδεχομένως να γίνεται με πλάγιο τρόπο... Σε κάποιο σημείο του μενού δείχνει επιλεγμένες τις μπάντες, ίσως με κανα inspect ????

----------


## TsonTson

Κανένα πλάγιο τρόπο δε θέλει. Γίνεται κανονικά:

----------


## newbye

Έχει το καινούριο τόσα κόλπα μέσα;  :Laughing: . Το παλιό θα μου το αλλάξουν ή μπα;

----------


## ChriZ

> Κανένα πλάγιο τρόπο δε θέλει. Γίνεται κανονικά:


Χαχα θυμόμουνα ότι έχει τις μπάντες σε λίστα, αλλά ότι μπορείς να τις επιλέξεις δεν το θυμομουν...  :Smile:

----------


## gregf

Δίκαιο έχεις. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Κανένα πλάγιο τρόπο δε θέλει. Γίνεται κανονικά:


Δίκαιο έχεις, ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα δοκιμάσω αγρότερα.

----------


## nbeis

> Αν δεν είναι ενεργό και στη καμπίνα δεν έχει νόημα το να το ενεργοποιήσεις στο ρουτερ..  
> Και δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω γιατί δεν έχω την υπηρεσία η τα αντίστοιχα ρουτερ.. Ίσως κάποιο από τα παιδιά που τα έχουν, αν μπορούν να βοηθήσουν στην καθοδήγηση - έρευνα σχετικά με το αν υπάρχει η επιλογή sra ιδίως στο νέο booster.. 
> Διαφορετικά κοιτάς την άλλη λύση περιορισμού της ταχύτητας & ανεβάσματος του noise margin με το αντίστοιχο προφίλ ώστε να σταθεροποιηθεί η γραμμή και να μη κάνει τα κουλά που κάνει.. 
> Όπως είπα και πριν αυτές είναι λύσεις μπάλωμα μέχρι να επιλυθεί το επιβεβαιωμένο καλωδιακό θέμα.. 
> Κάλεσε τους ξανά, ζήτα τεχνικό, επέμεινε σχετικά με το sra και αν δεις ότι δεν, την άλλη λύση και ας ελπίσουμε ότι κάτι από τα 2 θα βοηθήσει τη κατάσταση...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Στο plus είδες αν υπάρχει η επιλογή sra; Νομίζω ότι έχει κάποιες επιλογές... 
> ...


Καλησπέρα, πραγματοποιήθηκε αίτημα υπαναχώρησης.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Κανένα πλάγιο τρόπο δε θέλει. Γίνεται κανονικά:


Ενδιαφέρον... Μπορείς να επιλέξεις μπάντα στο νέο ρουτερ... Οι 3/7/20 νομίζω μας αφορούν..

----------


## Doom

Έχει σετάρει κανείς το qos στο dn  να μας πει πως γίνεται;

----------


## gregf

> Ενδιαφέρον... Μπορείς να επιλέξεις μπάντα στο νέο ρουτερ... Οι 3/7/20 νομίζω μας αφορούν..


Και η Β1 μας ενδιάφερει. Χθές ξετίκαρα τις Β1, Β3 και Β20 και βασικά μόνο την Β7 πιάνω. Χωρίς αύτη την ρύθμιση το σήμα έπαιζε πολύ, άλλαζε κεραίες τάκτικα και το download ήταν μεταξύ 17Mbps και 75Mbps, τώρα παίζει μεταξύ 55Mbps και 75Mbps. Ολα αύτα με εξώτερικη κεραία της Quwireless τύπου QUpanel MIMO 2x2. Η εξωτερική κεραία ενεργοποιείται αυτόταμα μόλις συνδεθεί με το HomeSpeedBooster, δεν χρειάζεται κάμια ρύθμιση.

----------


## GregoirX23

Β1 είναι η 2100.. Ναι τη ξέχασα αυτή..

----------


## juohmaru24

μια ερωτηση..εχει καταφερει κανεις να δουλεψει το voip μεσω του mobile?

----------


## johnmegarythmos

καλησπερα εκανα και εγω αιτηση για παραλαβη του speedbooster 2 , εχω το booster 1 και τελευταια σε access point  που το εχω συνδεσει με ethernet με το booster 1 κοβει την συνδεση και δεν ξερω τι φταιει. 
Επειδη δεν ξερω αμα φταιει η θυρα ethernet για αυτο! . Τους ειπα οτι μπορει να κρατησω το booster 1 και μου λεει στις 13:00  εχει ενημερωση το ρουτερ και κανει ελενχο αμα ειναι επανω η dsl αμα δεν ειναι κοβει το δικτυο κινητης . Και του λεω θα το κρατησω για να βαλω σημ vodafone . Μου λεει οτι μπορει να δουλεψει αλλα μπορει στις 13:00 και μετα να μην δουλευει. Τωρα τι να πω θα δοκιμασω μονο του με καρτα σημ vodafone για 10 ημερες και θα σας πω . Επισης μου ειπε οτι και να μην στειλω το ρουτερ πισω εντος 10 ημερων δεν χρεωνουνε αμεσα το ποσο στον λογαριασμο. Οποτε θα το κρατησω! 120 ευρω μου ειπε οτι κοστιζει το booster 1 router αμα θελω να το κρατησω , Ενω μου αρεσει παρα πολυ αυτη η συσκευη ειναι κλειδωμενο το voip μονο στην κοσμοτε, και αυτο ειναι προβλημα. 

Eπισης ειπα στο 13888 οτι στο speedtest δεν μου βγαζει το upload και μου βγαζει error καποιες φορες και μου ειπε να μπαινω στην σελιδα https://myspeedtest.cosmote.gr/myspeedtest/ που ειναι τις κοσμοτε και συνεργαζεται με την occla της speedtest.

Εκανα και αναβαθμιση στο access point μου και αλλαγη καναλιου και reset και θα το τεσταρω παλι ,επισης αλλαξα απο την lan 3 στην lan1 στο booster 1 ρουτερ και θα πως παει. Την τεταρτη θα παραλαβω με ελτα κουριερ το νεο booster 2 ρουτερ.

----------


## delas

> μια ερωτηση..εχει καταφερει κανεις να δουλεψει το voip μεσω του mobile?


Στο v2 κανονικά. Ακόμα και με άλλη sim(What's Up) και APN η voip είχε συνδεθεί.
Φαίνεται πως δεν έχει σχέση το πως συνδέεται η τηλεφωνία, αρκεί να έχει σύνδεση.

Να προσθέσω ότι κατά λάθος είχα δει ότι δουλεύει με αυτό τον τρόπο. Είχα κλείσει το bonding και είχα αποσυνδέσει την DSL.

Δεν το δοκίμασα για αρκετή ώρα, αλλά και μετά από επανεκκίνηση συνδεόταν κανονικά.

----------


## GregoirX23

Είχε αναφερθεί ότι πλέον κάνει έλεγχο για το αν είναι η σταθερή επάνω επειδή πολλοί το έπαιρναν και το έκαναν βόλτες.. 
Αν κρατήσεις το παλιό ρουτερ παίζει να το χρεωθείς.. Αν έχει νόημα μια τέτοια κίνηση σε ένα κάπως κλειδωμένο ρουτερ.. 
Έχω την εντύπωση πάντως ότι θα παίξει κανονικά με τον άλλο πάροχο που ανέφερες, με το σωστό apn και ότι δεν θα κόβει το ίντερνετ αφού δεν θα μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με την κοτε από άλλο δίκτυο μέσω του tr-069.. 
*Τι πας και λες στους εκπροσώπους βρε; Λέγονται αυτά;  :Razz: 
Κανονικά πάντως δεν έπρεπε να κόβει τη σύνδεση στο a.p που λες.. Αν και δεν δίνεις πολλές πληροφορίες σχετικά..

----------


## dimyok

> καλησπερα εκανα και εγω αιτηση για παραλαβη του speedbooster 2 , εχω το booster 1 και τελευται σε AP που το εχω συνδεσει με το booster 1 κοβει την συνδεση και δεν ξερω τι φταιει. 
> Επειδη δεν ξερω αμα φταιει η θυρα ethernet για αυτο! . Τους ειπα οτι μπορει να κρατησω το booster 1 και μου λεει στις 1 το μεσημερι εχει ενημερωση το ρουτερ και κανει ελενχο αμα ειναι επανω η dsl αμα δεν ειναι κοβει το δικτυο κινητης . Και του λεω θα το κρατησω για να βαλω σημ vodafone . Μου λεει οτι μπορει να δουλεψει αλλα μπορει στις 1 και μετα να μην δουλευει. Τωρα τι να πω δεν ξερω το βλεπουμε στην πραξη.


Παιζει και με sim voda και wind . Αλλα με ταχυτητες 4g οχι 4g plus που ειναι το speedbooster 2 . Δηλαδη το 2 μπορει να χτυπαει 150 mbps ενω το 1  70-80 max . Στη πραξη χ@στηκες τι λενε ειδικα στου διαολου την επαρχια  50 και σταθερα φτανουν. Και μπραβο στους μακακες τους οτεδες που παραδεχτηκαν οτι σαμποταρουν μέσω του tr-069 το ρουτερ και δε φταιει τιποτα αλλο . Ετσι σιγουρα θα πουλησουν και στικακι backup με + 9,90 ε ;  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## GregoirX23

Αυτό με τη ταχύτητα πιθανώς να οφείλεται στο ότι το νέο ρουτερ κάνει ca ενώ το παλιό όχι.. Η βόντα έχει 4g+.. 
Το στικάκι για το backup δε νομίζω να παίζει στο booster..

----------


## Marios K.

Μιας και σε λίγες μέρες θα παραδώσω το booster 2.0  μετά απο διπλασιασμό ταχύτητας, "σκάλισα" λίγο ακόμα το μενού του και βρήκα όλα αυτά κρυμμένα στα wireless settings. Τα μισά δεν ξέρω καν τι κάνουν.  
Γενικά έχει πολλά πράγματα κρυμμένα στο html.

----------


## Ilias_

> Μιας και σε λίγες μέρες θα παραδώσω το booster 2.0  μετά απο διπλασιασμό ταχύτητας, "σκάλισα" λίγο ακόμα το μενού του και βρήκα όλα αυτά κρυμμένα στα wireless settings. Τα μισά δεν ξέρω καν τι κάνουν.  
> Γενικά έχει πολλά πράγματα κρυμμένα στο html.


Γενικά το speedbooster 2 αξίζει περισσότερο από το 1?

----------


## Marios K.

Κατα τη δική μου χρήση, με το 2 είχα πιο υψηλές και σταθερές ταχύτητες αλλά και καλύτερο σήμα 4g. Οπότε για εμένα, ναι αξίζει περισσότερο το 2.

----------


## Ilias_

> Κατα τη δική μου χρήση, με το 2 είχα πιο υψηλές και σταθερές ταχύτητες αλλά και καλύτερο σήμα 4g. Οπότε για εμένα, ναι αξίζει περισσότερο το 2.


Σ ευχαριστώ.

----------


## newbye

Σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο για τον δωρεάν διπλασιασμό σε 50ρα  :Laughing: . Ελπίζω να μη μείνω χωρίς voip με τις συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις που αναμένονται! To ADSL ίσα ίσα που συγχρονίζει μέχρι τα 3mbps για να λειτουργεί το 4G του booster. Είπα ναι στο τζάμπα πείραμα και σε δύο μέρες θα δούμε τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο για τον δωρεάν διπλασιασμό σε 50ρα . Ελπίζω να μη μείνω χωρίς voip με τις συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις που αναμένονται! To ADSL ίσα ίσα που συγχρονίζει μέχρι τα 3mbps για να λειτουργεί το 4G του booster. Είπα ναι στο τζάμπα πείραμα και σε δύο μέρες θα δούμε τα αποτελέσματα.


στο μοντεμ του speedbooster το 1 μπορουσες να ρυθμισεις την τηλεφωνια να περναει απο το δικτυο κινητης , αυτο θα σε βοηθησει αμα εχεις αποσυνδεσεις στην σταθερη! .
Εγω σημερα παρελαβα το speedbooster το 2 , κρατησα και το speedbooster 1 για να το εχω με καρτα σημ cu και οταν μου το χρεωσουνε το επιστρεφω πισω. 120 ευρω κοστιζει. Αλλα ενας του οτε μου ειπε οτι αργουνε να χρεωσουνε μη επιστρεμενο εξοπλισμο. 
Το νεο μοντεμ του speedbooster το 2 μοντελο ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο 1 και εχει και ισχυροτερη εμβελεια στο wifi. To modem ειχε ηδη μια καρτα σημ και την εβγαλα και εβαλα αυτη του speedbooster 1 και δουλεψε το bonding και το δικτυο κινητης . Αυτο που φοβαμαι στο speedbooster ειναι η υποδοχη της σημ που δεν εχει καπακι και μπορει να στην παρουνε. 
οσο για ταχυτητες στο speedtest μου εβγαλε 54 mbs στο 2 τεστ, περισσοτερη ταχυτητα απο οτι με το πρωτο.

----------


## dimyok

Για μη επιστρεμενο εξοπλισμο ειχα πληρωσει  καμενο / χαλασμενο speedport 2 λογαριαμους μετα το χωνανε . Εμενα και η τηλεφωνια στο 1 ειχε σταματησει να δουλευει μεσω 4g της sim . Και δεν ανοιγε το boost μαζι με τη γραμμη πριν το σουταρω οριστικα . Δε πιστευω να δω καμια χρεωση μετα απο μηνες  . Καπως ηρεμησα με πραγματικη 100 ρα γραμμη ΧΩΡΙΣ 10 πειραματα την ημερα με τη φοβερη τους συνδυαστικη υπηρεσια που σου βγαζει το καρκινο στις αποσυνδεσεις .
"-Κανονικά πάντως δεν έπρεπε να κόβει τη σύνδεση στο a.p που λες.. Αν και δεν δίνεις πολλές πληροφορίες σχετικά.." Και ναι εκοβε τη συνδεση καθως μια οι καμερες στο ασυρματο WIFI και μια ο σταθερος με συνδεση ethernet πεταγανε μηνυμα network down - καθολου internet ουτε μεσω γραμμης ουτε μεσω 4G . Aμα το εκανες reset εφτιαχνε και εδινε IP - αλλα καλη τυχη να εισαι απο πανω του συνεχεια ....
Μετα απο ολα αυτα πολυ δυσκολα θα υπεγραφα νεα ανανεωση ουτε σε 24ρα με δελεαρ το νεο speedbooster .

----------


## GregoirX23

> στο μοντεμ του speedbooster το 1 μπορουσες να ρυθμισεις την τηλεφωνια να περναει απο το δικτυο κινητης , αυτο θα σε βοηθησει αμα εχεις αποσυνδεσεις στην σταθερη! .
> Εγω σημερα παρελαβα το speedbooster το 2 , κρατησα και το speedbooster 1 για να το εχω με καρτα σημ cu και οταν μου το χρεωσουνε το επιστρεφω πισω. 120 ευρω κοστιζει. Αλλα ενας του οτε μου ειπε οτι αργουνε να χρεωσουνε μη επιστρεμενο εξοπλισμο. 
> Το νεο μοντεμ του speedbooster το 2 μοντελο ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο 1 και εχει και ισχυροτερη εμβελεια στο wifi. To modem ειχε ηδη μια καρτα σημ και την εβγαλα και εβαλα αυτη του speedbooster 1 και δουλεψε το bonding και το δικτυο κινητης . *Αυτο που φοβαμαι στο speedbooster ειναι η υποδοχη της σημ που δεν εχει καπακι και μπορει να στην παρουνε.* 
> οσο για ταχυτητες στο speedtest μου εβγαλε 54 mbs στο 2 τεστ, περισσοτερη ταχυτητα απο οτι με το πρωτο.


Αναφέρεσαι στο νέο ρουτερ να υποθέσω; Το παλιό είχε καπάκι στη σιμ.. 
Η παραπάνω ταχύτητα ίσως να οφείλεται στο ca που κάνει το νέο ρουτερ..

- - - Updated - - -




> Για μη επιστρεμενο εξοπλισμο ειχα πληρωσει  καμενο / χαλασμενο speedport 2 λογαριαμους μετα το χωνανε . Εμενα και η τηλεφωνια στο 1 ειχε σταματησει να δουλευει μεσω 4g της sim . Και δεν ανοιγε το boost μαζι με τη γραμμη πριν το σουταρω οριστικα . Δε πιστευω να δω καμια χρεωση μετα απο μηνες  . Καπως ηρεμησα με πραγματικη 100 ρα γραμμη ΧΩΡΙΣ 10 πειραματα την ημερα με τη φοβερη τους συνδυαστικη υπηρεσια που σου βγαζει το καρκινο στις αποσυνδεσεις .
> "-Κανονικά πάντως δεν έπρεπε να κόβει τη σύνδεση στο a.p που λες.. Αν και δεν δίνεις πολλές πληροφορίες σχετικά.." Και ναι εκοβε τη συνδεση καθως μια οι καμερες στο ασυρματο WIFI και μια ο σταθερος με συνδεση ethernet πεταγανε μηνυμα network down - καθολου internet ουτε μεσω γραμμης ουτε μεσω 4G . Aμα το εκανες reset εφτιαχνε και εδινε IP - αλλα καλη τυχη να εισαι απο πανω του συνεχεια ....
> Μετα απο ολα αυτα πολυ δυσκολα θα υπεγραφα νεα ανανεωση ουτε σε 24ρα με δελεαρ το νεο speedbooster .


Πράγματι όταν έπεφτε η σύνδεση με τον bonding server ήταν πόνος για να σηκωθεί ξανά..

----------


## newbye

> στο μοντεμ του speedbooster το 1 μπορουσες να ρυθμισεις την τηλεφωνια να περναει απο το δικτυο κινητης , αυτο θα σε βοηθησει αμα εχεις αποσυνδεσεις στην σταθερη! .
> .


Αυτό το δοκιμάζουμε 3 χρόνια και δεν δουλεύει όπως πρέπει ή δεν δουλεύει καθόλου! Το ότι καλεί όταν σε παίρνουν δε σημαίνει ότι θα σε ακούσουν όταν το σηκώσεις  :Whistle: . Εσύ το δοκίμασες και μιλάς κανονικά όταν σε καλούν;

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Αυτό το δοκιμάζουμε 3 χρόνια και δεν δουλεύει όπως πρέπει ή δεν δουλεύει καθόλου! Το ότι καλεί όταν σε παίρνουν δε σημαίνει ότι θα σε ακούσουν όταν το σηκώσεις . Εσύ το δοκίμασες και μιλάς κανονικά όταν σε καλούν;


ποιο πολυ για εξερχομενες το ειχα δοκιμασει και οχι για εισερχομενες. 
Κατι αλλο εβαλα το speedbooster 2 εδω και 2 ημερες το snr απο 34,5 στο booster 1 , στο booster 2 ανεβηκε στα 37,5  και ανησυχησα για προβλημα αποσυνδεσεων αλλα τελικα σταθεροτατο!! και το παραξενο ειναι οτι ανεβηκε και το upload! δεν το ειχα ξανα δει αυτο ποτε με κανενα ρουτερ ειναι στο annex A , μπορω να γυρισω σε annex B ; τι θα αλλαξει; θα πεσει το upload στα εως 1 . Διοτι δειχνει max uploaed 1445 και upload 1010 . 
https://ibb.co/Zztn73q 
παντως το booster 1 σκιζει σε ομορφια και απλοτητα, ακομα και σε μενου. Ενω το booster 2 πολυ χονδρο και τεραστιο , αλλα εξισου σταθεροτατο με το booster 1 . Eπισης παρατηρησα το τηλεφωνο κτυπαει καπως στις εισερχομενες , δηλαδη κτυπαει μετα σταματαει και βαραει λιγο και μετα ξανα κανονικα. Μαλλον ετσι δουλευει το booster 2 .

----------


## Ilias_

> ποιο πολυ για εξερχομενες το ειχα δοκιμασει και οχι για εισερχομενες. 
> Κατι αλλο εβαλα το speedbooster 2 εδω και 2 ημερες το snr απο 34,5 στο booster 1 , στο booster 2 ανεβηκε στα 37,5  και ανησυχησα για προβλημα αποσυνδεσεων αλλα τελικα σταθεροτατο!! και το παραξενο ειναι οτι ανεβηκε και το upload! δεν το ειχα ξανα δει αυτο ποτε με κανενα ρουτερ ειναι στο annex A , μπορω να γυρισω σε annex B ; τι θα αλλαξει; θα πεσει το upload στα εως 1 . Διοτι δειχνει max uploaed 1445 και upload 1010 . 
> https://ibb.co/Zztn73q 
> παντως το booster 1 σκιζει σε ομορφια και απλοτητα, ακομα και σε μενου. Ενω το booster 2 πολυ χονδρο και τεραστιο , αλλα εξισου σταθεροτατο με το booster 1 . Eπισης παρατηρησα το τηλεφωνο κτυπαει καπως στις εισερχομενες , δηλαδη κτυπαει μετα σταματαει και βαραει λιγο και μετα ξανα κανονικα. Μαλλον ετσι δουλευει το booster 2 .


Μπορείς μήπως να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες από το speedbooster 2? είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερο από το 1?

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Μπορείς μήπως να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες από το speedbooster 2? είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερο από το 1?



απο το speedbooster 2 



παιζει ρολο αμα ειναι annex A ή Β ; ή δεν υποστηριζεται το Β ; 

και απο το speedbooster 1 πριν το αλλαξω σε speedbooster 2

----------


## Ilias_

> απο το speedbooster 2 
> 
> 
> 
> παιζει ρολο αμα ειναι annex A ή Β ; ή δεν υποστηριζεται το Β ; 
> 
> και απο το speedbooster 1 πριν το αλλαξω σε speedbooster 2


Καλημέρα,εννοούσα εξωτερικά,όχι το interface.

----------


## GregoirX23

> ποιο πολυ για εξερχομενες το ειχα δοκιμασει και οχι για εισερχομενες. 
> Κατι αλλο εβαλα το speedbooster 2 εδω και 2 ημερες το snr απο 34,5 στο booster 1 , στο booster 2 ανεβηκε στα 37,5  και ανησυχησα για προβλημα αποσυνδεσεων αλλα τελικα σταθεροτατο!! και το παραξενο ειναι οτι ανεβηκε και το upload! δεν το ειχα ξανα δει αυτο ποτε με κανενα ρουτερ ειναι στο annex A , μπορω να γυρισω σε annex B ; τι θα αλλαξει; θα πεσει το upload στα εως 1 . Διοτι δειχνει max uploaed 1445 και upload 1010 . 
> https://ibb.co/Zztn73q 
> παντως το booster 1 σκιζει σε ομορφια και απλοτητα, ακομα και σε μενου. Ενω το booster 2 πολυ χονδρο και τεραστιο , αλλα εξισου σταθεροτατο με το booster 1 . Eπισης παρατηρησα το τηλεφωνο κτυπαει καπως στις εισερχομενες , δηλαδη κτυπαει μετα σταματαει και βαραει λιγο και μετα ξανα κανονικα. Μαλλον ετσι δουλευει το booster 2 .


annex-b = isdn.. annex-a=pstn.. Δεν έχουν σχέση με το upload.. Εκείνο είναι το annex-m για το 2αρι upload αλλά ο οτε δίνει μέχρι 1.. Δεν έχει ουσία καθώς και δεν θα πάει πάνω από 1 και θα χάσεις κ 2-3 στο κατέβασμα από τη σταθερή.. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι ενεργό κ από τις 2 πλευρές.. Το max upload μη το υπολογίζεις απλά δείχνει το max που σηκώνει η γραμμή.. Το όριο σε annex-a είναι κάπου στα 1400 νομίζω, ουδείς όμως δίνει πάνω από 1024.. Κάποτε η βοντα έδινε annex-m (2αρι up), και η νοβα.. 
Επίσης ρουτερ με ρουτερ υπολογίζουν αλλιώς τα στατιστικά στη γραμμή.. Μη δίνεις σημασία, η αύξηση στο σνρ είναι καλό σημάδι ότι η γραμμή σηκώνει παραπάνω.. Τη μείωση να φοβάσαι..
Επίσης βλέπω ότι αυτό που αυξήθηκε είναι το attenuation και όχι το σνρ... Επίσης μη δίνεις σημασία, μικρή η διαφορά κ μάλλον οφείλεται στο διαφορετικό chipset/firmware του νέου ρουτερ.. Στο attenuation η αύξηση είναι κακή αλλά στη περίπτωση σου μάλλον πλασματική.. 

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλημέρα,εννοούσα εξωτερικά,όχι το interface.


https://techmaniacs.gr/cosmote-speed...hybrid-access/
https://help.cosmote.gr/system/templ...R_Internet.pdf

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, καλη Κυριακη!
Ενδιαφερομαι για την υπηρεσια home speed booster στο εξοχικο με ADSL αλλα εκει δεν εχει καλο σημα 4G στο σπιτι, πρεπει να παω πολυ μακρια για να εχω ποιο καλο και παλι οχι τερμα.
Οταν ειχα στικακι 4G με εξωτερικη κεραια πανελ 35dbi την μια γραμμη την εκανα τερμα σημα με την κεραια πισω απο παραθυρο που βλεπει το ΑΚ μου και ειναι επανω οι κεραιες.
Το ερωτημα ειναι το μηχανημα παιρνει εξωτερικες κεραιες? απο cosmote ειπαν οχι, αλλα εχω βρει φωτος που δειχνει να παιρνει το παλιο μοντελο, το νεο ειδα να το λενε καποιοι αλλα φωτο δεν βρηκα, μονο οτι πισω εχει καποιο καπακι που πρεπει να βγει.
Το εχει κανεις να επιβεβαιωσει? φωτο υπαρχει καπου?
ειναι σημαντικο γιατι χωρις να μπει κεραια ΔΕΝ μπορω να το χρησιμοποιησω!

Εκτος αυτου εχω και αλλα ερωτηματα, μπορει να εχουν ειπωθει αλλα το θεμα εχει 363 σελιδες!!!! και δεν εχω χρονο να τα ψαχνω.
Απο cosmote μου ειπαν οτι η κινητη δινει public ip και παιζουν κανονικα καμερες, DDNS κτλ κτλ ισχυει?
αν εχουμε με pppoe client απο πισω ενα αλλο ρουτερ, εγω εχω mikrotik παιζει κανονικα με αυτο που δινουν τωρα? εχει δλδ pppoe passthrouph? αν πεσει η adsl και παιζει με κινητη παιζει παλι το pppoe passthrouph? ευχαριστω!

----------


## dimyok

Παντως με 2 στα 2 ζονκ οι απαντησεις της κοτε ειναι οτι ναναι εκθετουν σοβαρο θεμα καραμπ@ρδελου και οχι σοβαρης υποστηριξης .

----------


## Nikiforos

> Παντως με 2 στα 2 ζονκ οι απαντησεις της κοτε ειναι οτι ναναι εκθετουν σοβαρο θεμα καραμπ@ρδελου και οχι σοβαρης υποστηριξης .


δεν σε καταλαβα τι εννοεις και σε τι. Μπορεις να εξηγησεις καλυτερα?

----------


## citakis

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν το router υποστηρίζει DMZ;

----------


## Nikiforos

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν το router υποστηρίζει DMZ;


καλησπερα δες και με φωτο ποστ #5084 https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ooster/page339
φυσικα και υποστηριζει.

- - - Updated - - -

Εμενα με ενδιαφερει και αν υποστηριζει και pppoe passthrough που ειναι προτιμοτερο αν θες να βαλεις δικο σου ρουτερ απο πισω.

- - - Updated - - -

ναι υποστηριζει και αυτο ποστ #5094 https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ooster/page340

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικα εψαξα ποιο πισω διαβασα πολλα πραγματα βρηκα απαντηση στις ερωτησεις μου, μονο 2 πραγματα δεν βρηκα ακομα, φωτο που να δειχνει στο νεο τις υποδοχες, αλλα συμφωνα με του παλιου πρεπει να ειναι SMA FEMALE δλδ θυληκη η τρυπα μεσα στο βυσμα και το σπειρωμα απο την εξω πλευρα.
Και δεν βρηκα αναφορες στο αν ειναι public η ip της κινητης αλλα λογικα θα ειναι αλλιως θα υπηρχαν τρομερα προβληματα σε διαφορες υπηρεσιες των χρηστων και εξαλου τεχνικος με διαβεβαιωσε οτι ειναι και παιζουν ολα κανονικα απο κινητη, καμερες, DDNS, πορτες κτλ κτλ.

Εγω εχω μια κεραια 35dbi τυπου panel (εσωτερικης χρησης) που την δουλευα με στικ huawei και 1 γραμμη την εκανα τερμα 4G+ και εχει 2 βυσματα σε CRC9 male, οποτε πρεπει να παρω μετατροπεις σαν αυτους δλδ https://www.ebay.ie/itm/171992660410?var=470875509921

- - - Updated - - -

A εχω και ενα αλλο ερωτημα, ειδα οτι το pppoe passthrough οκ υπαρχει αλλα δειχνει στην ADSL πχ, σε μια εικονα πολλες σελιδες πισω.
Αν πεσει η γραμμη και γυρισουμε στην κινητη τι γινεται? παιζει καπως? ή πρεπει να παιζουμε με DMZ ? για να εχουμε ενα δικο μας ρουτερ απο πισω ?

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> καλημερα, καλη Κυριακη!
> Ενδιαφερομαι για την υπηρεσια home speed booster στο εξοχικο με ADSL αλλα εκει δεν εχει καλο σημα 4G στο σπιτι, πρεπει να παω πολυ μακρια για να εχω ποιο καλο και παλι οχι τερμα.
> Οταν ειχα στικακι 4G με εξωτερικη κεραια πανελ 35dbi την μια γραμμη την εκανα τερμα σημα με την κεραια πισω απο παραθυρο που βλεπει το ΑΚ μου και ειναι επανω οι κεραιες.
> Το ερωτημα ειναι το μηχανημα παιρνει εξωτερικες κεραιες? απο cosmote ειπαν οχι, αλλα εχω βρει φωτος που δειχνει να παιρνει το παλιο μοντελο, το νεο ειδα να το λενε καποιοι αλλα φωτο δεν βρηκα, μονο οτι πισω εχει καποιο καπακι που πρεπει να βγει.
> Το εχει κανεις να επιβεβαιωσει? φωτο υπαρχει καπου?
> ειναι σημαντικο γιατι χωρις να μπει κεραια ΔΕΝ μπορω να το χρησιμοποιησω!
> 
> Εκτος αυτου εχω και αλλα ερωτηματα, μπορει να εχουν ειπωθει αλλα το θεμα εχει 363 σελιδες!!!! και δεν εχω χρονο να τα ψαχνω.
> Απο cosmote μου ειπαν οτι η κινητη δινει public ip και παιζουν κανονικα καμερες, DDNS κτλ κτλ ισχυει?
> αν εχουμε με pppoe client απο πισω ενα αλλο ρουτερ, εγω εχω mikrotik παιζει κανονικα με αυτο που δινουν τωρα? εχει δλδ pppoe passthrouph? αν πεσει η adsl και παιζει με κινητη παιζει παλι το pppoe passthrouph? ευχαριστω!


και το booster 1 και το booster 2 παιρνουνε κανονικα εξωτερικες κεραιες!! το θεμα ειναι να παρεις την σωστη που να την υποστηριζει. Στο booster 1 το επελεγεις μεσα για ενεργοποιηθει. Με το booster 2 δεν ξερω καθολου διοτι ειναι πολυ λιγες ημερες που το εχω .

----------


## Nikiforos

> και το booster 1 και το booster 2 παιρνουνε κανονικα εξωτερικες κεραιες!! το θεμα ειναι να παρεις την σωστη που να την υποστηριζει. Στο booster 1 το επελεγεις μεσα για ενεργοποιηθει. Με το booster 2 δεν ξερω καθολου διοτι ειναι πολυ λιγες ημερες που το εχω .


καλημερα, οπως ειδα μερικες σελιδες πισω ισχυει οντως SMA FEMALE ειναι τα βυσματα. Δλδ το μεσα ειναι τρυπα και το σπειρωμα ειναι απο την εξω πλευρα.
Εμενα η κεραια μου εχει CRC9 female (οπως στα usbstick 4G της Huawei) και αυτο που δινει η Cosmote για Internet backup, θα παρω ανταπτορες να μην παιρνω αλλη κεραια γιατι ειναι πολυ αξιοπιστη, δυνατη και ακριβουτσικη.
Θελει ωστοσο πατεντα λιγο να ενεργοποιηθει το μενου γιατι ειναι κλειδωμενο αλλα λενε τον τροπο.
Τα εχω γραψει ομως στο ποστ #5437.

- - - Updated - - -

Επιβεβαιωνεται οτι το τηλεφωνο εφοσον ειναι voip ΔΕΝ παιζει αν γυρισει στην κινητη οπως λενε μερικοι?
Αν εχουμε δικο μας ρουτερ απο πισω με pppoe passthrough τι γινεται παιζει με κινητη?
Οι πορτες που ανοιγουμε ειναι και για κινητη? τις θελει ξεχωριστα?
αυτες ειναι μερικες απο τις αποριες που εχω.

----------


## ChriZ

> Απο cosmote μου ειπαν οτι η κινητη δινει public ip και παιζουν κανονικα καμερες, DDNS κτλ κτλ ισχυει?


Νικηφόρε η κινητή είναι πίσω από CGNAT, στο ξαναέγραψα και πιο πίσω..

----------


## Nikiforos

> Νικηφόρε η κινητή είναι πίσω από CGNAT, στο ξαναέγραψα και πιο πίσω..


Τεχνικος απο ΟΤΕ που με καλεσε στο κινητο ειπε οτι ειναι public η ip και με διαβεβαιωσε οτι DDNS, καμερες και λοιπες υπηρεσιες που αμα πεσει η ADSL θα παιζουν κανονικα!
τι ισχυει???? ξερουν ή ΟΧΙ ????
Ειναι ενας πολυ μεγαλος λογος για να την βαλω λογω του backup.
Πρεπει να ξερω αν γινεται ή οχι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ.

Το εχεις τσεκαρει αυτο που ρωταω?

- - - Updated - - -

επισης μου λενε οτι δεν παιρνει εξωτερικη κεραια και ολοι λενε οτι παιρνει. οτι νανε εκει στην cosmote....

----------


## ChriZ

Τα δεδομένα είναι τα εξής:
1. Η ADSL εν δυνάμει είναι public (και αυτή μπορεί να είναι πίσω από CGNAT, αλλά εμένα δεν είναι και δεν ξέρω αν το κάνει γενικώς ο ΟΤΕ. Εμένα εξαρχής ήταν public.)
2. H κινητή είναι πίσω από CGNAT
3. Η διεύθυνση που φαίνεται όταν βγαίνεις με το speedbooster στο ίντερνετ είναι η public του bonding server, φαντάσου ότι είναι κάτι σαν proxy με εκατοντάδες ή χιλιάδες clients από πίσω

Η προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι ότι αν πέσει η ADSL, DDNS δεν πρόκειται να παίζει...
Αλλά επειδή προσωπικά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει - η συνδεσμολογία μου είναι διαφορετική - είμαι της λογικής "ποτέ μη λες ποτέ ειδικά για κάτι που δεν έχεις ιδία εμπειρία" 
Μόλις μπορέσω θα ρίξω και στο δικό μου μια ματιά να δω τι ρυθμίσεις έχει για το DDNS.

Σχετικά με την κεραία, ναι, συνδέεται κανονικά εξωτερική κεραία. Και είπες ότι έχεις ήδη βρει τον τρόπο να εμφανίσεις την επιλογή της.
Οι κεραία που δοκίμασα εγώ ήταν η ίδια με την κεραία που είχα και στο speedbooster 1. 
Βέβαια λόγω φτηνιάρας κεραίας δεν μου έδινε τίποτα, οπότε δεν τη χρησιμοποιώ πλέον, αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Καλημέρα,εννοούσα εξωτερικά,όχι το interface.


επισυναπτω φωτογραφιες για να δεις ποσο χονδρο ειναι . 




> Τεχνικος απο ΟΤΕ που με καλεσε στο κινητο ειπε οτι ειναι public η ip και με διαβεβαιωσε οτι DDNS, καμερες και λοιπες υπηρεσιες που αμα πεσει η ADSL θα παιζουν κανονικα!
> τι ισχυει???? ξερουν ή ΟΧΙ ????
> Ειναι ενας πολυ μεγαλος λογος για να την βαλω λογω του backup.
> Πρεπει να ξερω αν γινεται ή οχι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ.
> 
> Το εχεις τσεκαρει αυτο που ρωταω?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> επισης μου λενε οτι δεν παιρνει εξωτερικη κεραια και ολοι λενε οτι παιρνει. οτι νανε εκει στην cosmote....



επισυναπτω φωτογραφιες για να δεις πως ειναι 
πισω στο ρουτερ οπως και στο booster 1 ετσι και σε αυτο εχει ενα πλαστικο που το αφαιρεις και βαζεις εξωτερικη κεραια. 
     

δες το καλυτερα εδω https://postimg.cc/yDy4VcSG
https://i.postimg.cc/QdRXJqNj/IMG-20220704-165405.jpg

----------


## Nikiforos

ωωω! ευχαριστω πολυ για τις φωτος και τις διευκρινησεις και τους δυο σας  :Smile: 
τα βυσματα ειναι SMA female.
Κοιταξα λιγο για κεραιες απο Ελλαδα οσες ειναι καλες ειναι τρομερα ακριβες.
Ειναι προτιμοτερο να παρω ανταπτορες-καλωδιακια που τα λεμε pigtails απο Κινα (ebay) https://www.ebay.ie/itm/171992660410...53.m1438.l2649 να βγαλω σε CRC9 female και να βαλω την δικια μου, θα χασω κατι σαφως αλλα ειναι πολυ δυνατη 35dbi!

- - - Updated - - -

Οσον αφορα το bonding καταλαβα, αν πεσει η ADSL απλα εχεις ιντερνετ τοπικα αλλα δεν δουλευει καμια υπηρεσια.
Δεν ξερω βεβαια αν μπορει να γινει δουλεια με DMZ θεωρητικα ισως πετυχει αμα δωσεις σε αλλο ρουτερ πχ Mikrotik που εχω εγω, αλλα θελει δοκιμες και το pppoe passthrough δεν περναει γιατι γινεται στο interface της σταθερης συνδεσης.

----------


## GregoirX23

@ Nikiforos, αυτά που λένε τα παιδιά είναι ότι είχαμε πει εμμέσως πλην σαφώς στο άλλο νήμα που το συζητούσαμε.. 
Για τις κεραίες με το σωστό αντάπτορα και τις κατάλληλες κινήσεις θεωρώ ότι θα παίξουν.. 
Για τη κινητή και τις υπηρεσίες μόνο αν το δοκιμάσει κάποιο από τα παιδιά που το έχουν εδώ για να είσαι σίγουρος.. Αλλά οι πιθανότητες νομίζω λένε ότι δεν.. 
Όχι ότι θα πέφτει συχνά η σταθερή αλλά λέμε τώρα.. 
Η τηλεφωνία μέσω της κινητής από όσο θυμάμαι κάποτε έπαιζε αλλά πάντα είχε τα θεματάκια της.. 
Το άλλο ερώτημα που δεν είδα να τέθηκε είναι αν το συνδυαστικό bonding θα δίνει ταχύτητα με όλες τις γραμμές επάνω στις υπηρεσίες που θέλει ο Nikiforos.. 
Cloud υπηρεσίες έπαιζαν πριν κάποια χρόνια που το είχα.. Για μη cloud δεν ξέρω..

----------


## Ilias_

Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτο!

----------


## GregoirX23

Όντως ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτό..

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, το cloud που εχω αναφερει καπου, ειναι το λεγομενο Mikrotik ip cloud ειναι DDNS οπως το noip. Και να μην παιζει δεν με απασχολει τοσο εχω και noip.
Bεβαια σε ip πισω απο ΝΑΤ καμια υπηρεσια DDNS δεν παιζει οπως ειναι γνωστο.
Τελος παντων αυτο δεν ειναι πρωτευον μελημα, οντως σπανια πολυ τουλαχιστον σε εμενα να πεσει η σταθερη.
Οσα χρονια την εχω τωρα εγινε κατι και αυτο επειδη μου αλλαξαν καρτα οπως ειπαν στο DSLAM και προφιλ απο ADSL σε VDSL2 και απο ATM σε PTM.
Δεν ηταν δλδ βλαβη.

----------


## jkoukos

Πληροφοριακά. Έχω σε απομακρυσμένη αποθήκη στο χωριό το Booster χωρίς DSL σύνδεση.
Αυτή την στιγμή που γράφω έχει κανονική δημόσια ΙΡ 178.147.xxx.xxx. Ωστόσο άλλες φορές παίρνει κάποια πίσω από CGNAT.

Παίζω με Wireguard VPN και ουδέποτε χάνω την σύνδεση, ακόμη και σε CGNAT. Ως VPN client είναι αδιάφορο το ΝΑΤ, αρκεί ο VPN server να μην είναι και αυτός πίσω από CGNAT. Ούτε άνοιγμα πορτών χρειάζεται ούτε κάτι άλλο.

----------


## ChriZ

Λοιπόν έριξα μια ματιά και στο δικό μου για να δω σχετικά τι παίζει..
Το DDNS στο speedbooster σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να το σηκώσεις είτε στην adsl, είτε στο LTE, είτε στη bonding διεύθυνση.
Επίσης επιβεβαιώνω αυτό που έγραψε ο jkoukos, ότι η IP που έχω τουλάχιστον τώρα είναι public. 
Οπότε να διορθώσω το λάθος μου και να αναφέρω ότι με το bonding να είναι up, λογικά δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα ούτε με το dyndns
Αυτό που δοκίμασα επίσης είναι να κάνω ένα restart την adsl για να δω αν το bonding tunnel πέφτει κι αυτό με την adsl.
Το bonding tunnel λοιπόν παρέμεινε up ακόμη και όταν η adsl ήταν down (για το 1 λεπτό περίπου που έκανε να ξανασυνδεθεί)
Σε περίπτωση που πέσει κανονικά δεν ξέρω αν θα παραμείνει up συνεχώς το tunnel. Και χτες που έκανα δοκιμές δεν μπορούσα να τραβήξω το καλώδιο για να την κόψω καλωδιακα καθώς κινδύνευα με θανατική ποινή...

----------


## jkoukos

Off Topic


		Πριν από ένα σχεδόν μήνα, έκανα κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στο Booster μέσω VPN και έκτοτε δεν μπορώ να μπω στο μενού του.
Όλες οι άλλες συσκευές (ΑΡ, switch και κάμερες) παίζουν κανονικά, φαίνονται στο LAN κι έχω πρόσβαση.
Δεν θυμάμαι τι πείραξα και δεν μπορεί ούτε ο κουνιάδος να μπει σε αυτό τοπικά. Δεν αποφεύγω το reset με την πρώτη ευκαιρία που θα πάω στο χωριό.

----------


## dimyok

Δε ριχνει αμα δεν βρει τη dsl γραμμη ? Το εχεις σε παλιοτερο firmware ;

----------


## jkoukos

Στην αρχή το έριχνε συχνά εντός της ημέρας, αλλά εδώ και αρκετό καιρό κρατά συνήθως έως 48 ώρες. Τώρα έχει την ίδια δημόσια ΙΡ από 11:03 χθες, που μάλλον έγινε διακοπή της ΔΕΗ, διότι όλες οι συσκευές επανεκκίνησαν τότε.

----------


## Damned

Μια ερώτηση έχει το DN9245X6-10 επιλογή για εξωτερική κεραία 4G?
Επίσης γιατί έχω 1mbps πιο χαμηλή ταχύτητα από αυτή που είχα με το παλιό ρουτερ?

----------


## delas

> Μια ερώτηση έχει το DN9245X6-10 επιλογή για εξωτερική κεραία 4G?
> Επίσης γιατί έχω 1mbps πιο χαμηλή ταχύτητα από αυτή που είχα με το παλιό ρουτερ?


Προηγούμενη σελίδα

----------


## Nikiforos

> Μια ερώτηση έχει το DN9245X6-10 επιλογή για εξωτερική κεραία 4G?
> Επίσης γιατί έχω 1mbps πιο χαμηλή ταχύτητα από αυτή που είχα με το παλιό ρουτερ?


καλησπερα, πριν ποιο ειχες? ναι εχουν δειξει οτι εχει, ειναι ομως κλειδωμενη η επιλογη πρεπει να κανεις διαφορα πραγματα να ξεκλειδωσει και μετα επιλεγεις εξωτερικη. Το δειχνουν αρκετες σελιδες πισω πως γινεται, δες ποστ #5384 https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ooster/page359
Αν δεν ξεκλειδωθει και να βαλεις εξωτερικη που εχει υποδοχες θα δουλευει με την εσωτερικη.
Σχετικα με την ταχυτητα μαλλον αλλαξε τα στατιστικα πχ το SNR down μπορει να το εκανε ποιο πολυ με αποτελεσμα τον μικροτερο συχρονισμο. Δες ολα τα στατιστικα πριν και μετα για να βγαλεις συμπερασμα.
Τυχαινει με πολλα ρουτερ. Εχω πολλα adsl routers και οταν ειχα nova εκανα πολλες δοκιμες για το ποιο συχρονιζει καλυτερα, η διαφορα ηταν στο SNR down τελικα.
Σε ορισμενα μπορουσα να το πειραξω με telnet commands οπως στο ZTE W300 για παραδειγμα.

----------


## ChriZ

Το 1ο μοντέλο σε μένα όντως συγχρόνιζε 1Mbps περίπου πιο κάτω. 
Το καινούριο οχι..

----------


## delas

Εχθές σε 2 περιπτώσεις παρατήρησα ότι έπεσε ο bonding server. Συνέβη και σε εσάς; To κατάλαβα επειδή με αποσύνδεσε λόγο αλλαγής IP, από την εξωτερική του tunnel, στην DSL.

- - - Updated - - -

Μου αλλάζει και "public" IP κάθε λίγες ώρες, είναι φυσιολογικό; Τώρα το είδα και είναι η αιτία που μερικές φορές οι σελίδες και τα προγράμματα "προβληματίζονται" και ζητάνε επανασύνδεση.

----------


## Kerato

Εμένα έχει καμία βδομάδα που πέφτει το bonding για κάποια λεπτά και επανέρχεται μετά από λίγο.
Και χθες το έκανε μια φορά.

----------


## Damned

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Θέλω να συνδέσω το DN9245X6-10 από Lan σε άλλο ρουτερ σε WAN για να μοιράζω internet σε πολλές συσκευές. Θέλει συγκεκριμενες ρυθμίσεις για να δουλέψει. Τα έχω συνδέσει και η μόνη ρύθμιση που έχω κάνει είναι ενεργοποιημενο το DMZ και static ip για το δεύτερο ρουτερ. Δουλεύει κανονικά για μισή μέρα και μετά το δεύτερο ρουτερ κρεμάει με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχω σχεδόν καθόλου ταχύτητα. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικα.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Θέλω να συνδέσω το DN9245X6-10 από Lan σε άλλο ρουτερ σε WAN για να μοιράζω internet σε πολλές συσκευές. Θέλει συγκεκριμενες ρυθμίσεις για να δουλέψει. Τα έχω συνδέσει και η μόνη ρύθμιση που έχω κάνει είναι ενεργοποιημενο το DMZ και static ip για το δεύτερο ρουτερ. Δουλεύει κανονικά για μισή μέρα και μετά το δεύτερο ρουτερ κρεμάει με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχω σχεδόν καθόλου ταχύτητα. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικα.


καλημερα, αμα θες να μοιραζεις ιντερνετ σε πολλες συσκευες γιατι θες 2ο ρουτερ? δεν αρκει απλα να χρησιμοποιησεις switch? το DMZ δεν ειναι απαραιτητο εδω. Μπορεις να δωσεις κανονικα public ip σε ενα αλλο ρουτερ με pppoe passthrough. Ετσι κανω εγω με το 2i και mikrotik router και το ιδιο θα κανω και με το speedbooster. DMZ δουλευω με της ΙΝΑΛΑΝ στο σπιτι επειδη δεν εχει ουτε pppoe client, ουτε bridge mode, ειναι σε αλλο δικτυο το ρουτερ αυτο και κανω ΝΑΤ για το DMZ.
Για να δωσεις ιντερνετ και σε αλλες συσκευες απλα βαζεις switch, αν ειναι ασυρματες ενα access point.
Αν ειναι τα δικτυα σε αλλα υποδικτυα τοτε θες ρουτερ αλλα και παλι δεν χρειαζεται υποχρεωτικα DMZ.

Τα δικτυα ειναι σε αλλο subnet? απο το 2ο ρουτερ? 
Δωσε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες να καταλαβουμε τι συμβαινει. Ποιο ειναι το 2ο ρουτερ?

Κανονισα και εγω να παρω την υπηρεσια για το εξοχικο που εχω ADSL με το 2i τωρα. Στις 14 του μηνα θα παραλαβω οποτε το αλλο Σαββατο θα εχουμε παρτυ...

----------


## Damned

> καλημερα, αμα θες να μοιραζεις ιντερνετ σε πολλες συσκευες γιατι θες 2ο ρουτερ? δεν αρκει απλα να χρησιμοποιησεις switch? το DMZ δεν ειναι απαραιτητο εδω. Μπορεις να δωσεις κανονικα public ip σε ενα αλλο ρουτερ με pppoe passthrough. Ετσι κανω εγω με το 2i και mikrotik router και το ιδιο θα κανω και με το speedbooster. DMZ δουλευω με της ΙΝΑΛΑΝ στο σπιτι επειδη δεν εχει ουτε pppoe client, ουτε bridge mode, ειναι σε αλλο δικτυο το ρουτερ αυτο και κανω ΝΑΤ για το DMZ.
> Για να δωσεις ιντερνετ και σε αλλες συσκευες απλα βαζεις switch, αν ειναι ασυρματες ενα access point.
> Αν ειναι τα δικτυα σε αλλα υποδικτυα τοτε θες ρουτερ αλλα και παλι δεν χρειαζεται υποχρεωτικα DMZ.
> 
> Τα δικτυα ειναι σε αλλο subnet? απο το 2ο ρουτερ? 
> Δωσε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες να καταλαβουμε τι συμβαινει. Ποιο ειναι το 2ο ρουτερ?
> 
> Κανονισα και εγω να παρω την υπηρεσια για το εξοχικο που εχω ADSL με το 2i τωρα. Στις 14 του μηνα θα παραλαβω οποτε το αλλο Σαββατο θα εχουμε παρτυ...


Το δεύτερο ρουτερ είναι ένα tp link archer c7 το οποίο είναι σε 192.168.2.1 και το DN9245X6-10 κανονικά σε 192.168.1.1.Το tp link το χρησιμοποιώ σαν access point με κόφτη στην ταχύτητα για τους επισκέπτες.

----------


## macro

Μπορεις να τα εχεις στο ιδιο υποδικτυο και να τα συνδεσεις lan-lan, με αυτο το τροπο το δευτερο γινεται απλα ΑΡ και δε χρειαζεσαι να κανεις dmz κ.λ.π. Αλλιως ετσι οπως το εχεις τωρα πρεπει να κανεις pppoe passthrough.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Το δεύτερο ρουτερ είναι ένα tp link archer c7 το οποίο είναι σε 192.168.2.1 και το DN9245X6-10 κανονικά σε 192.168.1.1.Το tp link το χρησιμοποιώ σαν access point με κόφτη στην ταχύτητα για τους επισκέπτες.


Δλδ απλα θες να το εχεις σαν access point? δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος χρησης DMZ, για AP απλα το εχεις σε μια ip απο το ιδιο υπαρχον ip range και στης cosmote ειναι ο dhcp server κτλ, στο αλλο κλειστα.
Και αν ηθελες δικο σου ρουτερ απο πισω το κανεις με pppoe passthrough παλι δεν υπαρχει λογος χρησης DMZ.
Αν δεν υποστηριζε τοτε θα ελεγα ναι, οπως ειπα οτι κανω με της INALAN.
Kαι εκει που εχω Cosmote adsl και παραγγειλα τωρα το home booster εχω το δικο μου ρουτερ στο ιδιο ip range και παιζω με pppoe passthrough. Ετσι το 2ο ρουτερ εχει αλλη public ip και κανω τα δικα μου, αλλα του εσωτερικου δικτυου οι ips ειναι στο ιδιο ip range με το ρουτερ της Cosmote.

----------


## halkx

Τελικά ρε παιδιά λειτουργεί το booster μόνο με το 4G χωρίς DSL συνδεδεμένη πάνω του;; Είχα την εντύπωση ότι εδώ και καιρό η ΚΟΤΕ δεν το επιτρέπει... μέχρι πού διάβασα αυτό που έγραψε ο jkoukos στην προηγούμενη σελίδα ότι το χρησιμοποιεί στο χωριό χωρίς DSL...

Τι ισχύει τελικά;;;;;  :Thinking:

----------


## peragialos

Το 1 δουλεύει χωρίς dsl αλλά με άλλη sim από gigamax unlimited.

----------


## halkx

> Το 1 δουλεύει χωρίς dsl αλλά με άλλη sim από gigamax unlimited.


σαν οποιοδήποτε 4G router του εμπορίου δηλαδή...

----------


## dimyok

Αλλα δε πιανει οπως το κινητο με την ιδια sim στο ιδιο σημειο πιανει 130+  . Το 1 μολις 45 max δηλαδη μπορει να ειναι και χειροτερα απο το φορητο mifi της μουγκαφον ...

----------


## halkx

οπότε πακέτο και επιστροφή....

----------


## Nikiforos

Αν υπάρχει βλάβη στην σταθερή τηλεφωνική γραμμή, μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο Internet;
Ναι, θα συνεχίσεις να έχεις πρόσβαση στο Internet, μέσω του δικτύου κινητής COSMOTE.

https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...d_booster.html

Αυτα απο την σελιδα, εμενα μου ειπαν οτι αμα πεσει η adsl εχεις κανονικα απο κινητη με public ip και δουλευουν ολες οι υπηρεσιες (ειπα τι εχω).
Περιμενω μεσα στην εβδομαδα παραλαβη και το Σαββατο θα το εγκαταστησω στο εξοχικο και θα δουμε...

----------


## TsonTson

Μιας και το αναφέρατε πιο πάνω, να πω ότι το speedbooster 2 με άλλη κάρτα sim είναι καλύτερο. Σε εμένα έπιανε περισσότερο από ότι το κινητό (4g+) με μία sim cosmote που είχα βάλει (180+ down/40+ up). (όσον αφορά την υπηρεσία του booster δεν άλλαξε τίποτα από ταχύτητα). 

Για το άλλο που λέτε για να παίξει το bonding χωρίς DSL, αυτό που είχα καταλάβει όσο το είχα τους τελευταίους μήνες είναι ότι αν έπεφτε η DSL συνέχιζε να δίνει 4g για κάποια ώρα, αλλά μετά ήθελε πάλι να "δει" την DSL για να συνεχίσει.

----------


## jkoukos

> Το 1 δουλεύει χωρίς dsl αλλά με άλλη sim από gigamax unlimited.


Σε μένα δουλεύει με την δική του.
Το μόνο που υποψιάζομαι, είναι μήπως γίνεται έλεγχος και συσχετισμός της γεωγραφικής θέσης μέσω της κεραίας του σταθμού της κινητής.
Στο χωριό υπάρχει μία κεραία σε απόσταση 2 χλμ και η επόμενη είναι πάνω από 10 χλμ, που αποκλείεται να την βλέπει.

----------


## halkx

με αυτό τον τρόπο να υποθέσω καταλαβαίνει αν έχει τοποθετηθεί στην τοποθεσία που έχει δηλωθεί;;

Αν ήταν έτσι τότε το δικό μου που ήταν από την αρχή στο χώρο που είναι και η σταθερή θα έπρεπε να συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί χωρίς την DSL πάνω...το οποίο δεν συμβαίνει...γρίφος...

----------


## dimyok

Δε νομιζω οτι ειχε geolock έλεγχος γεωγραφικής θέσης μέσω της κεραίας του σταθμού . Βαλανε τσοντα firmware ? μετα μια μλκια που αναβοσβηνει το λαμπακι που τσεκαρει τη dsl καθε περιπου 12- 24 ωρες . Και μετα αρχισαν τα προβληματα αφου π@δηξαν ετσι και οσους το ειχαμε στον ιδιο χωρο αλλα σε θεση backup . Aλλο μηχανημα απο τα πρωτα μπορει να συνεχιζει να λειτουργει μια χαρα αλλου οπως λεει ο jkoukos μαλλον εχει να κανει και με τις παρτιδες των sim και αν χωνουν κλειδωμα

----------


## Nikiforos

> Μιας και το αναφέρατε πιο πάνω, να πω ότι το speedbooster 2 με άλλη κάρτα sim είναι καλύτερο. Σε εμένα έπιανε περισσότερο από ότι το κινητό (4g+) με μία sim cosmote που είχα βάλει (180+ down/40+ up). (όσον αφορά την υπηρεσία του booster δεν άλλαξε τίποτα από ταχύτητα). 
> 
> Για το άλλο που λέτε για να παίξει το bonding χωρίς DSL, αυτό που είχα καταλάβει όσο το είχα τους τελευταίους μήνες είναι ότι αν έπεφτε η DSL συνέχιζε να δίνει 4g για κάποια ώρα, αλλά μετά ήθελε πάλι να "δει" την DSL για να συνεχίσει.


Ναι αλλα αλλη καρτα πως? αφου το προγραμμα δινει μια συγκεκριμενη. Πως θα εχεις μια αλλη καρτα? θα εχεις μια αλλη συνδεση παγια για ιντερνετ? Η sim που εβαλες τι ηταν? κινητου με παγιο?
Για το 2ο που λες υποτιθεται οτι ειναι backup αμα πεσει η adsl, τωρα αμα ειναι μια βλαβη και κανει μερες δλδ τι? δεν θα εχουμε απο κινητη?
Γιατι αυτο ειναι ενας μεγαλος λογος που το βαζουν πολλοι οπως και εγω, οταν ρωτησα ετσι μου ειπαν και οτι εχει και public ip και θα παιζει DDNS, καμερες κτλ.

----------


## TsonTson

> Ναι αλλα αλλη καρτα πως? αφου το προγραμμα δινει μια συγκεκριμενη. Πως θα εχεις μια αλλη καρτα? θα εχεις μια αλλη συνδεση παγια για ιντερνετ? Η sim που εβαλες τι ηταν? κινητου με παγιο?
> Για το 2ο που λες υποτιθεται οτι ειναι backup αμα πεσει η adsl, τωρα αμα ειναι μια βλαβη και κανει μερες δλδ τι? δεν θα εχουμε απο κινητη?
> Γιατι αυτο ειναι ενας μεγαλος λογος που το βαζουν πολλοι οπως και εγω, οταν ρωτησα ετσι μου ειπαν και οτι εχει και public ip και θα παιζει DDNS, καμερες κτλ.


Παλιότερα, δούλευε με τη δική του sim χωρίς τη DSL και σε όποια τοποθεσία ήθελες. Τον τελευταίο καιρό διαπιστώσαμε ότι αυτό άλλαξε (επίτηδες δηλαδή το κλειδώνουν όταν δεν υπάρχει DSL μετά από κάποια ώρα για να μη μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιείς όπου θες). Όσο για την άλλη sim, ήταν καρτοκινητό με δεδομένα. Δε λέω ότι συμφέρει να πληρώνεις το booster και να το χρησιμοποιείς με άλλη sim. Απλά το ανέφερα γιατί κάποιοι που το έχουν ούτως ή άλλως, χρησιμοποιούν τη συσκευή σαν 4g router περιστασιακά.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Παλιότερα, δούλευε με τη δική του sim χωρίς τη DSL και σε όποια τοποθεσία ήθελες. Τον τελευταίο καιρό διαπιστώσαμε ότι αυτό άλλαξε (επίτηδες δηλαδή το κλειδώνουν όταν δεν υπάρχει DSL μετά από κάποια ώρα για να μη μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιείς όπου θες). Όσο για την άλλη sim, ήταν καρτοκινητό με δεδομένα. Δε λέω ότι συμφέρει να πληρώνεις το booster και να το χρησιμοποιείς με άλλη sim. Απλά το ανέφερα γιατί κάποιοι που το έχουν ούτως ή άλλως, χρησιμοποιούν τη συσκευή σαν 4g router περιστασιακά.


καλημερα, πως το εχουν χωρις συμβολαιο??? αφου ειναι με χρησιδανεισμο! αν δεν το δωσεις πισω οταν διακοψεις σε χρεωνουν.
Mηπως το παλιο στο χαριζαν και τους εμειναν? γιατι το νεο το δινεις πισω παντως.
Εμενα ετσι κι αλλιως δεν θα με ενδιεφερε αυτο, εχω στικακι σαν αυτο που δινουν για backup εμενα ειναι μαυρο με εξωτερικη κεραια πανω σε mikrotik routerboard. Για μερικα χρονια ειχα προγραμμα cosmote mobile internet παγια συνδεση και αργοτερα εβαλα την adsl. Τωρα περιστασιακη χρηση με twin sim cosmote W.U μονο οπου δεν εχουμε ιντερνετ αλλα μενεις χωρις κινητο. Υπαρχουν αλλοι τροποι γιαυτο αλλα δεν ειναι επι του παροντος τοπικ.

- - - Updated - - -

Δηλαδη για να καταλαβω αν γινει μια καλωδιακη βλαβη και κανει μερες να φτιαχτει ΔΕΝ θα εχουμε ιντερνετ απο την κινητη???

----------


## TsonTson

> καλημερα, πως το εχουν χωρις συμβολαιο??? αφου ειναι με χρησιδανεισμο! αν δεν το δωσεις πισω οταν διακοψεις σε χρεωνουν.
> Mηπως το παλιο στο χαριζαν και τους εμειναν? γιατι το νεο το δινεις πισω παντως.
> Εμενα ετσι κι αλλιως δεν θα με ενδιεφερε αυτο, εχω στικακι σαν αυτο που δινουν για backup εμενα ειναι μαυρο με εξωτερικη κεραια πανω σε mikrotik routerboard. Για μερικα χρονια ειχα προγραμμα cosmote mobile internet παγια συνδεση και αργοτερα εβαλα την adsl. Τωρα περιστασιακη χρηση με twin sim cosmote W.U μονο οπου δεν εχουμε ιντερνετ αλλα μενεις χωρις κινητο. Υπαρχουν αλλοι τροποι γιαυτο αλλα δεν ειναι επι του παροντος τοπικ.


Δεν το έχουν χωρίς συμβόλαιο. Κανονικά το έχουν. Πληρώνουν την υπηρεσία του booster. Απλώς το Hybrid Router που έρχεται με την υπηρεσία μπορεί να λειτουργήσει και ως 4g router, αν θες, με άλλη sim (πχ πας για μερικές μέρες διακοπές και δεν έχεις σταθερό internet, αντί να κάνεις hotspot από το κινητό ή να αγοράσεις 4g modem/router χρησιμοποιείς αυτό αφού το έχεις)




> Δηλαδη για να καταλαβω αν γινει μια καλωδιακη βλαβη και κανει μερες να φτιαχτει ΔΕΝ θα εχουμε ιντερνετ απο την κινητη???


Μη σε πάρω και στο λαιμό μου, δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι, αλλά τον τελευταίο καιρό σχεδόν σε όλους τους χρήστες που το χρησιμοποιούσαν χωρίς DSL, τους έπεφτε το bonding μετά από μερικές ώρες.

----------


## Kerato

Πήγα σήμερα σε κατάστημα COSMOTE για να αλλάξω το huawei router γιατί τα έπαιξε με τους κεραυνούς της Παρασκευής. Είχα δηλώσει βλάβη, ήρθε και ο τεχνικός το είδε και πέρασε στο σύστημα αίτημα για αλλαγή εξοπλισμού.
Οπότε πήγα συστημένος στο κατάστημα χωρίς πολλά πολλά, απλά να πάρω νέο router.
Με ρώτησε ο υπάλληλος, χωρίς προφανή λόγο, αν το χρησιμοποιώ στη δ/νση που είναι δηλωμένο. :Thinking: 

Στο διπλανό γκισέ μια κυρία επέστρεψε 2 hybrid routers και αυτή. Και αυτήν την ρώτησε η υπάλληλος αν το χρησιμοποιεί σε άλλη διεύθυνση.
Πρέπει να γίνεται αβέρτα χρήση εκτός δηλωμένης δ/νσης και έχει πέσει σύρμα από την cosmote να ρωτάνε οι υπάλληλοι. :Whistle:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Δεν το έχουν χωρίς συμβόλαιο. Κανονικά το έχουν. Πληρώνουν την υπηρεσία του booster. Απλώς το Hybrid Router που έρχεται με την υπηρεσία μπορεί να λειτουργήσει και ως 4g router, αν θες, με άλλη sim (πχ πας για μερικές μέρες διακοπές και δεν έχεις σταθερό internet, αντί να κάνεις hotspot από το κινητό ή να αγοράσεις 4g modem/router χρησιμοποιείς αυτό αφού το έχεις)
> 
> Μη σε πάρω και στο λαιμό μου, δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι, αλλά τον τελευταίο καιρό σχεδόν σε όλους τους χρήστες που το χρησιμοποιούσαν χωρίς DSL, τους έπεφτε το bonding μετά από μερικές ώρες.


Ειπες οτι καποιοι το εχουν ετσι κι αλλιως οποτε υπεθεσα οτι καπως τους εχει μεινει.

Για το 2ο αν ειναι ετσι τι υπηρεσια backup τοτε εχει που λενε, μερικες ωρες ειναι σαν ups οσο κραταει η μπαταρια και καλα....
αν γινει ζημια στην γραμμη αντε γεια...
Εμενα μου εκαναν κατι με την πορτα και για μερες δεν ειχα ιντερνετ!

----------


## jkoukos

> Για το 2ο αν ειναι ετσι τι υπηρεσια backup τοτε εχει που λενε


Δεν το δίνουν ως υπηρεσία backup, αλλά ως επαύξηση ταχύτητας. Για backup υπάρχει άλλη επί πληρωμή υπηρεσία.
Ούτε στο συμβόλαιο αναφέρεται ως τέτοια. Γράφει στην ιστοσελίδα, ότι μπορεί να έχουμε σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο σε βλάβη της σταθερής σύνδεσης. Ωστόσο αυτό προϋποθέτει ότι η τηλεφωνική γραμμή είναι συνδεδεμένη στον Router και όχι στον αέρα.

Έχει αναφερθεί από πολλούς χρήστες, από τότε που ξεκίνησε το θέμα με τις διακοπές της κινητής σύνδεσης, ότι όταν συνδέουν απλά το καλώδιο, φτιάχνει η σύνδεση. Η υπηρεσία προσφέρεται για χρήση μαζί με την σύνδεση της σταθερής και όχι σε άλλο χώρο και χωρίς αυτήν. Στη πορεία και λόγω κατάχρησης από πολλούς, η εταιρεία από πέρυσι το έκανε δυσκολότερο. Απλά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν είναι επαναλαμβανόμενες οι διακοπές αλλά μεσολαβούν αρκετές ώρες.

----------


## GregoirX23

Και να το έχεις το καλώδιο επάνω αν είναι πχ voip και σου κάτσει βλάβη το ένα και το αυτό... Σαν να το έχεις στον αέρα θα είναι.. Δε θα μπορεί το ρούτερ να καταλάβει ότι η γραμμή είναι πάνω... Το ίδιο και αν είναι pstn/isdn με τάση.. Αν πάθει πχ μονοπολο θα υπάρχει μεν συγχρονισμός οπότε οκ.. Αν νεκρώσει όμως τελείως  όπως σε μεγάλη καλωδιακή βλάβη η κάτι με τη πόρτα τότε όπως είπα θα είναι σαν να είναι στον αέρα .. Σε δηλωμένες περιπτώσεις βλάβης σταθερής ίσως βγάζουν μεμονωμένα το περιορισμό που ελέγχει καθημερινά το αν είναι η σταθερή επάνω.. Και την επαναφέρουν όταν γίνει άρση της βλάβης... Αυτό θα ήταν το λογικό δηλαδή...

----------


## Kerato

Υπάρχει κάποια κρυμμένη επιλογή εσείς που σκαλίσατε τα κρυφά μενού, για να κλείνει το SRA?
Αναφέρομαι στο καινούριο booster, το v2.0.

----------


## boymanos

> Υπάρχει κάποια κρυμμένη επιλογή εσείς που σκαλίσατε τα κρυφά μενού, για να κλείνει το SRA?
> Αναφέρομαι στο καινούριο booster, το v2.0.


ειδες διαφορα με το νεο booster σε σχεση με το παλιο που ειχες? αξιζει η αλλαγη του παλιου?

----------


## Kerato

> ειδες διαφορα με το νεο booster σε σχεση με το παλιο που ειχες? αξιζει η αλλαγη του παλιου?


Ναι. Και καλύτερο σήμα, καλύτερο WiFi, συγχρονισμό ελαφρώς καλύτερο στην δική μου γραμμή (όχι σημαντική διαφορά).
Γενικά καλύτερο router από το πρώτο.

Απλά το παλιό όταν έπιανε καλή ταχύτητα την κρατούσε με νύχια και με δόντια μέχρι να κάνει disconnect h dsl.
Αυτό εδώ με το SRA ανεβοκατεβάζει συνέχεια την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού, γι αυτό θέλω να το κλείσω, να δω πως συμπεριφέρεται.

----------


## Nikiforos

Τι ειναι το SRA?

----------


## Kerato

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...aptation-(SRA)

----------


## Nikiforos

> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...aptation-(SRA)


καλημερα, ευχαριστω θα τα διαβασω  :Smile:  ας ελπισουμε να μου φερουν αυριο και το μηχανημα οπως ειπαν.

----------


## macro

Χωρις το sra παιζει να εχεις συνεχεια αποσυνδεσεις αν δεν ειναι πολυ καλη η γραμμη σου.

----------


## netlag

> Χωρις το sra παιζει να εχεις συνεχεια αποσυνδεσεις αν δεν ειναι πολυ καλη η γραμμη σου.


αυτό ακριβώς

----------


## newbye

Τελικά δύο εβδομάδες (επιπλέον από το αναμενόμενο) πήρε για να γίνει η "δωρεάν" αναβάθμιση σε VDSL από την cosmote. Από τα 3down/0,13up του ADSL, το VDSL κλειδώνει στα 19down/1,7up και το ping από τα 30-50ms πήγε στα 6ms! Φοβερή βελτίωση που δεν την περίμενα. Έχει φάει όμως γερό κόλλημα το Voip και δούλεψε τελικά μόνο με Factory Restore και μόνο ο βασικός αριθμός. 

To δεύτερο MSN το βάζω manual αλλά δείχνει πάντα offline... (ποιο είναι το password οεο ;   :Thinking: )




> Registering with VoIP number *********** to Register server ims.otenet.gr failed: Reason: VoIP credentials are incorrect.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Τελικά δύο εβδομάδες (επιπλέον από το αναμενόμενο) πήρε για να γίνει η "δωρεάν" αναβάθμιση σε VDSL από την cosmote. Από τα 3down/0,13up του ADSL, το VDSL κλειδώνει στα 19down/1,7up και το ping από τα 30-50ms πήγε στα 6ms! Φοβερή βελτίωση που δεν την περίμενα. Έχει φάει όμως γερό κόλλημα το Voip και δούλεψε τελικά μόνο με Factory Restore και μόνο ο βασικός αριθμός. 
> 
> To δεύτερο MSN το βάζω manual αλλά δείχνει πάντα offline... (ποιο είναι το password οεο ;  )


Η τηλεφωνία σχεδόν πάντα παίζει με ρεσετ, αν δεν ήταν vobb πριν.. Τουλάχιστον έτσι πήρε τις ρυθμίσεις ένα entry που είχα.. Ένα Η1600 από την άλλη τις τράβηξε μόνο του από το κουτί βέβαια.. Και ένα ΗΑ35 που είχα παλιά τις είχε τραβήξει χωρίς ρεσετ.. Μόλις γύρισε η γραμμή σε vobb τις τράβηξε αυτόματα.. 
Για το άλλο που λες ίσως να τους ζήταγες τον κωδικό..
Το ping πιθανότατα έπεσε λόγω του g.inp..

----------


## citakis

Από χτες είμαι και εγώ χρήστης της υπηρεσίας,
αντιμετωπίζω όμως το εξής πρόβλημα, η ταχύτητα κατα την διάρκεια των Download δεν έχει αλλάξει (αισθητά; )
Η ADSL γραμμή μου συγχρονίζει στα 9Mbps και κατέβαζε σταθερά στα 900-1000 ΚΒ/s ενώ με το καινούργιο ρούτερ έχω τον ίδιο συγχρονισμό και κατεβάζω με 1100 KB/s ποτέ παραπάνω και κάποιες φορές κατεβαίνει και στα 500ΚΒ/s, δηλαδή η αύξηση είναι ανεπαίσθητη και υπάρχει και αστάθεια κάποιες φορές.
Έχω παραθέσει και ένα screenshot από την ισχύ του σήματος 4G. 
Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι αν φταίει το σήμα ή αν υπάρχει κάποιο κλείδωμα από την Cosmote ως προς την ταχύτητα

Η χρήση δεδομένων που φαίνεται είναι στη διάρκεια μιας ημέρας, κατέβασε μέσω 4G 1GB όταν συνολικά η κίνηση της ημέρας ήταν 7GΒ

----------


## Nikiforos

> Από χτες είμαι και εγώ χρήστης της υπηρεσίας,
> αντιμετωπίζω όμως το εξής πρόβλημα, η ταχύτητα κατα την διάρκεια των Download δεν έχει αλλάξει (αισθητά; )
> Η ADSL γραμμή μου συγχρονίζει στα 9Mbps και κατέβαζε σταθερά στα 900-1000 ΚΒ/s ενώ με το καινούργιο ρούτερ έχω τον ίδιο συγχρονισμό και κατεβάζω με 1100 KB/s ποτέ παραπάνω και κάποιες φορές κατεβαίνει και στα 500ΚΒ/s, δηλαδή η αύξηση είναι ανεπαίσθητη και υπάρχει και αστάθεια κάποιες φορές.
> Έχω παραθέσει και ένα screenshot από την ισχύ του σήματος 4G. 
> Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι αν φταίει το σήμα ή αν υπάρχει κάποιο κλείδωμα από την Cosmote ως προς την ταχύτητα
> 
> Η χρήση δεδομένων που φαίνεται είναι στη διάρκεια μιας ημέρας, κατέβασε μέσω 4G 1GB όταν συνολικά η κίνηση της ημέρας ήταν 7GΒ


καλημερα, εως 60mbps δινει η κινητη παραπανω.
Αν τελειωσουν τα δεδομενα των 100GB τον μηνα ειναι + εως 15mbps παραπανω.
Το εως κρινεται αναλογα το σημα και προφανως την κινηση και την χωρητικοτητα των κεραιων που συνδεεσαι.
Οποτε ναι εχει κλειδωμα.
Tα λέει και εδω : COSMOTE Home Speed Booster | COSMOTE

Σημερα ειναι να το παραλαβω και εγω, θα το ρυθμισω σπιτι και αυριο πρωι στο εξοχικο θα γινει η αλλαγη, ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα.

----------


## TsonTson

> Από χτες είμαι και εγώ χρήστης της υπηρεσίας,
> αντιμετωπίζω όμως το εξής πρόβλημα, η ταχύτητα κατα την διάρκεια των Download δεν έχει αλλάξει (αισθητά; )
> Η ADSL γραμμή μου συγχρονίζει στα 9Mbps και κατέβαζε σταθερά στα 900-1000 ΚΒ/s ενώ με το καινούργιο ρούτερ έχω τον ίδιο συγχρονισμό και κατεβάζω με 1100 KB/s ποτέ παραπάνω και κάποιες φορές κατεβαίνει και στα 500ΚΒ/s, δηλαδή η αύξηση είναι ανεπαίσθητη και υπάρχει και αστάθεια κάποιες φορές.
> Έχω παραθέσει και ένα screenshot από την ισχύ του σήματος 4G. 
> Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι αν φταίει το σήμα ή αν υπάρχει κάποιο κλείδωμα από την Cosmote ως προς την ταχύτητα
> 
> Η χρήση δεδομένων που φαίνεται είναι στη διάρκεια μιας ημέρας, κατέβασε μέσω 4G 1GB όταν συνολικά η κίνηση της ημέρας ήταν 7GΒ


Έχεις δοκιμάσει να κάνεις speedtest με κάποιο κινητό cosmote στο σημείο που είναι το ρουτερ; Αν μπορείς να κάνεις πόσο περίπου βγάζει; Πάντως όπως το περιγράφεις, ειδικά εκεί που λες ότι σου μειώνει την ταχύτητα έχω δει παλιότερα να γράφουν εδώ και άλλοι χρήστες ότι το παθαίνουν. Είχε συμβεί και σε μένα και έκανε καμιά μέρα για να στρώσει. Μπορείς να τους πάρεις ένα τηλέφωνο να τους το πεις μήπως το φτιάξουν. Ξεκαθάρισε τους ότι δεν έχεις καταναλώσει τα 100GB και πες τους και ότι κάποιες φορές σου μειώνει την ταχύτητα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Να ρωτησω κατι εκει στην λιστα με τα σηματα ολα ειναι στα 2600 mhz? 1800 και 800 τιποτα ?
Στα 2600 ειναι ποιο δυσκολη η ληψη σε εσωτερικα σημεια.

- - - Updated - - -

Υ.Γ μολις μου ηρθε!  :Smile:

----------


## citakis

Τελικά έφτιαξε, το speedtest έδειξε 33/4 Down/Up
Θα το παρακολουθήσω και θα δω


For the record, αυτή την στιγμή το χρησιμοποιιώ με DMZ κάποια από τις επόμενες μέρες θα δοκιμάσω και σε PPPoE όπως το δούλευα παλαιότερα με το Speedport




> Να ρωτησω κατι εκει στην λιστα με τα σηματα ολα ειναι στα 2600 mhz? 1800 και 800 τιποτα ?
> Στα 2600 ειναι ποιο δυσκολη η ληψη σε εσωτερικα σημεια.


Είμαι σε επαρχία κεραία έχω μόνο μία γύρω μου και σε απόσταση 5km, ότι μπορώ πιάνω μάλιστα το ρούτερ είναι τοποθετημένο ακριβώς κάτω από το κεραμίδι στην στέγη

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, το εβαλα τωρα σπιτι εδω για να το ρυθμισω, αυριο θα μπει στην θεση του στο εξοχικο.
Ειναι πολυ αλλιωτικο απο το 2i και με δυσκολευει. Πχ δεν βρισκω πως να ανοιξω τις πορτες.
Εβαλα noip αλλα δεν ξερω σε τι interface WAN να το βαλω που εχει πολλα.

Ομως εδω το σημα δειχνει τερμα παλι μονο 2600 συχνοτητες και σε μενα εχει.
Στο speedtest ocla ειδα καπου 50/5 στο περιπου και η ip ειναι pubic! και ναι δουλευει κανονικα χωρις να εχει πανω του αλλη γραμμη για ποσο δεν ξερω.

Τα pppoe passthrough τα εχει ενεργα παντως.

- - - Updated - - -

Μπορει καποιος που τα εχει κανει να μου πει για τις πορτες και το DDNS?
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## newbye

> Στο speedtest ocla ειδα καπου 50/5 στο περιπου και η ip ειναι pubic! και ναι δουλευει κανονικα χωρις να εχει πανω του αλλη γραμμη για ποσο δεν ξερω.


Κάθε 23:59 κάνει check την dsl και αν δεν την δει θα σε κόψει.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ξερει καποιος πως ανοιγεις πορτες σε αυτο? και τι δηλωνουμε στο DDNS για interface? γιατι αυριο θα εχω πολυ πολυ πολυ περιορισμενο χρονο εκει περα και πρεπει να ασχολουμε και με αυτο!

----------


## tvkal

Καλησπέρα, Εχω το Speedbooster DN9245X6-10 και έχω συνδεσει με ethernet την τηλεόραση μου σε μια lan και σε άλλη ένα switcher-ακι που έχω 3 κάμερες. Εχω επίσης και μια ασύρματη κάμερα. Επειδή το σπίτι το ενοικιάζω έχω το πρόβλημα οτι οι κάμερες + οτι βλέπουν ταινίες απο το Netflix ή το Cosmote replay (+οι συσκευές που συνδέονται 3-4 φιλοξενούμενοι) και μου καταναλώνονται τα gb γρήγορα. Κάποιο παλικάρι εδώ μου είχε υποδείξει στο προηγουμενο-παλιότερο speedboster που είχα τον τρόπο και είχα φιλτράρει τις κάμερες και την τηλεόραση (bonding filter) αλλα μου το άλλαξαν λογω βλάβης και μου έδωσαν το καινούργιο. Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει ?

----------


## Nikiforos

> Καλησπέρα, Εχω το Speedbooster DN9245X6-10 και έχω συνδεσει με ethernet την τηλεόραση μου σε μια lan και σε άλλη ένα switcher-ακι που έχω 3 κάμερες. Εχω επίσης και μια ασύρματη κάμερα. Επειδή το σπίτι το ενοικιάζω έχω το πρόβλημα οτι οι κάμερες + οτι βλέπουν ταινίες απο το Netflix ή το Cosmote replay (+οι συσκευές που συνδέονται 3-4 φιλοξενούμενοι) και μου καταναλώνονται τα gb γρήγορα. Κάποιο παλικάρι εδώ μου είχε υποδείξει στο προηγουμενο-παλιότερο speedboster που είχα τον τρόπο και είχα φιλτράρει τις κάμερες και την τηλεόραση (bonding filter) αλλα μου το άλλαξαν λογω βλάβης και μου έδωσαν το καινούργιο. Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει ?


καλημερα, καλο ΣΚ!
ειναι στο μενου Βοnding - Bonding user filter

Bonding User Filter List
Here you can define rules to exclude types of traffic from a bonding tunnel.

Στα δικα μου τωρα, το εβαλα στο εξοχικο, εχω σημα 2 γραμμες αλλα το λεει weak, βλεπω οτι εδω εχω συχνοτητες μονο στα 1800mhz, το κινητο μου μεσα στο σπιτι δεν εχει καν σημα....οποτε εξωτερικη κεραια εδω επιβαλλεται.
Ενω δειχνουν ολα συνδεδεμενα στο oocla speedtest  η ταχυτητα ειναι κατω της adsl. Δεν φαινεται απο εδω?
Moυ εχουν κανει interface vdsl ενω εχω adsl. Πιανω ομως καλυτερη ταχυτητα τωρα πανω απο 14mbps.
Εδω πως βλεπω αν ειμαι σε fast path???
Το noip το εφτιαξα ηθελε INTERNET_VDSL στο interface.

Επισης με mikrotik routerboard απο πισω επαιξε αμεσως το pppoe passthrough.
To μηχανημα αυτο ειναι κλασεις ανωτερο απο το 2i που ειχα πριν και δεν εννοω για το θεμα κινητης, αλλα στο wifi 5ghz , 1000αρι switch, απο μενου και ρυθμισεις πολλα πραγματα παραπανω και καλυτερη ταχυτητα adsl.

Eχω θεμα στο να ανοιξω πορτες εχει ανοιξει κανεις να μου πει που παμε? δεν βλεπω μενου σαν τα κλασικα εχει αλλα πραγματα εδω.
Πως αντιστοιχουμε πορτες με ips του εσωτερικου μας δικτυου ?
Το εχω κανει στο δικο μου ρουτερ (mikrotik) αλλα τις θελω για backup χρηση.

Ξαφνικα το σημα πηγε τερμα και οι συχνοτητες εγιναν στα 800mhz!!! ωστοσο καμια διαφορα στο speedtest  :Sad:

----------


## TsonTson

> καλημερα, καλο ΣΚ!
> ειναι στο μενου Βοnding - Bonding user filter
> 
> Bonding User Filter List
> Here you can define rules to exclude types of traffic from a bonding tunnel.
> 
> Στα δικα μου τωρα, το εβαλα στο εξοχικο, εχω σημα 2 γραμμες αλλα το λεει weak, βλεπω οτι εδω εχω συχνοτητες μονο στα 1800mhz, το κινητο μου μεσα στο σπιτι δεν εχει καν σημα....οποτε εξωτερικη κεραια εδω επιβαλλεται.
> Ενω δειχνουν ολα συνδεδεμενα στο oocla speedtest  η ταχυτητα ειναι κατω της adsl. Δεν φαινεται απο εδω?
> Moυ εχουν κανει interface vdsl ενω εχω adsl. Πιανω ομως καλυτερη ταχυτητα τωρα πανω απο 14mbps.
> ...


Περίμενε το καμιά μέρα και η ταχύτητα του bonding θα φτιάξει λογικά, όπως είπαν και πιο πάνω.

----------


## tvkal

ειναι στο μενου Βοnding - Bonding user filter

Bonding User Filter List
Here you can define rules to exclude types of traffic from a bonding tunnel.


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.  :Worthy: Εβαλα κάμερες και tv και ελπίζω να τα έφτιαξα καλά. 
Για να το επιβεβαιώσω όμως .... ειδα κάποιον πινακα (πιο πάνω) που δείχνει την mobile κατανάλωση.  Πως τον βρίσκουμε αυτόν ?

----------


## Nikiforos

> ειναι στο μενου Βοnding - Bonding user filter
> 
> Bonding User Filter List
> Here you can define rules to exclude types of traffic from a bonding tunnel.
> 
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Εβαλα κάμερες και tv και ελπίζω να τα έφτιαξα καλά. 
> Για να το επιβεβαιώσω όμως .... ειδα κάποιον πινακα (πιο πάνω) που δείχνει την mobile κατανάλωση.  Πως τον βρίσκουμε αυτόν ?


καλησπερα, μολις μπεις στο interface, πας information και mobile information και τα λεει κατω κατω : 
Mobile Broadband Statistics

- - - Updated - - -

τελικα χαρη σε αυτο βρηκα και πως ανοιγουμε πορτες https://linustechtips.com/topic/1170...-port-forward/ απλα πρεπει να πατησουμε πρωτα στις ετοιμες υπηρεσιες για να βγει το μενου με τις πορτες αλλιως δεν το δειχνει....θεωρω οτι ειναι bug του FW.
Tωρα για τις πορτες οπως και το DDNS επειδη θελει interface WAN, βαζω το INTERNET_VDSL οποτε αμα πεσει η ADSL με την κινητη ουτε πορτες , ουτε NOIP, λογικα πρεπει να γινουν διπλες καταχωρησεις μετα με το interface ΜΟΒΙLE. Το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις? δοκιμασα στο interface bonding το DDNS αλλα δεν συνδεοταν.

----------


## tvkal

> καλησπερα, μολις μπεις στο interface, πας information και mobile information και τα λεει κατω κατω : 
> Mobile Broadband Statistics



Uplink Traffic:	408 MB
Downlink Traffic:	3 GB

μου βγάζει. Τι είναι αυτά ?  Ημερήσια απο 00.00h μέχρι 23.59h?  Και προφανώς μας ενδιαφέρει το Downlink ?

----------


## Nikiforos

> Uplink Traffic:    408 MB
> Downlink Traffic:    3 GB
> 
> μου βγάζει. Τι είναι αυτά ?  Ημερήσια απο 00.00h μέχρι 23.59h?  Και προφανώς μας ενδιαφέρει το Downlink ?


τι να σου πω δεν ξερω σημερα το εβαλα στο εξοχικο και εφυγα μετα απο καποιες ωρες δεν το δουλεψα.

Η 100αρα ip που εχει στο mobile wan τι ειναι πισω απο GN-NAT ?

στο DDNS δεν μπορει να γινει διπλη καταχωρηση το εσβησα και εβαλα στο MOBILE interface αλλα δεν το βλεπω να συνδεεται....
αν ειναι πισω απο GN-NAT πως το λενε ειναι αχρηστη η κινηση για να κρατησει υπηρεσιες αμα πεσει η σταθερη. Μονο για ιντερνετ ΑΝ εισαι εκει κανει.
Μου αρεσει που λεγανε οτι δινουν public στην κινητη και παιζουν ολα...

- - - Updated - - -

Στο μενου firewall λεει standard και αυτο ειναι.....τι γινεται εδω? κλειδωμενο το μενου? επρεπε να υπαρχει πραμα....ενα nmap θελω να κανω και δεν γινεται ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!
Στο bonding tunnel εχει ip απο 178, μπερδεμα....

----------


## TsonTson

> τι να σου πω δεν ξερω σημερα το εβαλα στο εξοχικο και εφυγα μετα απο καποιες ωρες δεν το δουλεψα.
> 
> Η 100αρα ip που εχει στο mobile wan τι ειναι πισω απο GN-NAT ?
> 
> στο DDNS δεν μπορει να γινει διπλη καταχωρηση το εσβησα και εβαλα στο MOBILE interface αλλα δεν το βλεπω να συνδεεται....
> αν ειναι πισω απο GN-NAT πως το λενε ειναι αχρηστη η κινηση για να κρατησει υπηρεσιες αμα πεσει η σταθερη. Μονο για ιντερνετ ΑΝ εισαι εκει κανει.
> Μου αρεσει που λεγανε οτι δινουν public στην κινητη και παιζουν ολα...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Μπορείς να εμφανίσεις κρυμμένες επιλογές προσωρινά στο μενού κάνοντας inspect element και edit attribute στον browser. Επίσης μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το config file και να αλλάξεις ρυθμίσεις από εκεί.

----------


## Nikiforos

στο DDNS τελικα με το mobile interface εγραψε service not available.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπορείς να εμφανίσεις κρυμμένες επιλογές προσωρινά στο μενού κάνοντας inspect element και edit attribute στον browser. Επίσης μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το config file και να αλλάξεις ρυθμίσεις από εκεί.


Μπορεις να δωσεις παραπανω πληροφοριες γιατι δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο το inspect element? chrome δουλευω.

- - - Updated - - -

καλα νεα, στο DDNS εβαλα για interface το bonding και εβαλε την ip απο 178 στο noip μπηκα και στην σελιδα και εχει συνδεθει κανονικα! 
θα δοκιμασω τωρα με πορτες. Δεν ξερω τι παιζει βεβαια αμα πεσει η γραμμη αν θα μεινει αυτη η ip ή η αλλη στο mobile interface που ειναι 100αρα.

----------


## TsonTson

> στο DDNS τελικα με το mobile interface εγραψε service not available.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Μπορεις να δωσεις παραπανω πληροφοριες γιατι δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο το inspect element? chrome δουλευω.


Δεξί κλικ στη σελίδα --> inspect. Και μπορείς μετά δίπλα να κάνεις αλλαγές στο τι σου εμφανίζεται στη σελίδα. Μου είναι δύσκολο να σου εξηγήσω πως να ψάχνεις για τις επιλογές που θες, και επίσης δε χρησιμοποιώ πλέον το συγκεκριμένο modem για να τα ψάξω εγώ. Ίσως καλύτερα να δεις αν μπορείς να κάνεις τις αλλαγές που θες από το config file αν δε μπορεί κάποιος άλλος εδώ να σε βοηθήσει

----------


## Nikiforos

> Δεξί κλικ στη σελίδα --> inspect. Και μπορείς μετά δίπλα να κάνεις αλλαγές στο τι σου εμφανίζεται στη σελίδα. Μου είναι δύσκολο να σου εξηγήσω πως να ψάχνεις για τις επιλογές που θες, και επίσης δε χρησιμοποιώ πλέον το συγκεκριμένο modem για να τα ψάξω εγώ. Ίσως καλύτερα να δεις αν μπορείς να κάνεις τις αλλαγές που θες από το config file αν δε μπορεί κάποιος άλλος εδώ να σε βοηθήσει


α, καταλαβα λες τα κειμενα, ναι εχω διαβασει για το config πολλες σελιδες πισω που λενε πως να ξεκλειδωσεις το μενου για εξωτερικες κεραιες κινητης.
Ευχαριστω!

Καλα νεα, εβαλα το DDNS που δηλωσα στο bonding interface, δειχνει στο noip την ip αυτη απο 178, το εβαλα στο προγραμμα για τις καμερες που εχω στο κινητο και μπαινω κανονικα!!!
To ΙΝΤΕRNET_VDSL interface δλδ η ADSL μου εχει ip απο 2 κατι ως συνηθως και το mikrotik απο πισω με pppoe passthrough αλλα αλλιωτικη παλι απο 2.

Ξερει κανεις την διαφορα του MOBILE interface που εχει 100αρα ip απο το bonding που εχει public ip ?

παντως φαινεται οτι χρησιμοποιει το port forward του INTERNET_VDSL interface δεν χρειαζονται ξεχωριστα οι πορτες να ανοιχτουν στο bonding interface δλδ.

τοσες φορες που με πεταει απεξω συνεχεια το μενου τελικα εμαθα απεξω τον κωδικο....

Το noip τωρα αλλαξε την ip και πηρε απο το 2......τι διαολο γινεται δεν καταλαβαινω...

----------


## GregoirX23

Με το προφίλ της κινητής μην ελπίζεις σε ddns.. 
Με το προφίλ της vdsl θα παίζει μόνο με τη σταθερή επάνω.. 
Το ερώτημα είναι αν επιλεγεί το προφίλ bonding με τη public ip του bonding server και ρίξεις τη σταθερή, αν ανοίγει το ddns πλαγίως μέσω της κινητής; Η κίνηση θα περνάει μέσω της κινητής αλλά με τη public ip του bonding server... Αν δουλέψει δλδ.. 
Η το απάντησες ήδη και μου ξέφυγε; Η κινητή πάντως θα παραμείνει σε CG-ΝΑΤ αλλά δεν θα εμφανίζεται η ip της, αλλά του bonding server.. 
Κατάλαβες τι προσπαθώ να πω.. 

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπορείς να εμφανίσεις κρυμμένες επιλογές προσωρινά στο μενού κάνοντας inspect element και edit attribute στον browser. Επίσης μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το config file και να αλλάξεις ρυθμίσεις από εκεί.


Τι άλλα πράγματα πέρα από την επιλογή για κεραίες μπορείς να εμφανίσεις; Θυμάσαι;

- - - Updated - - -




> Ξερει κανεις την διαφορα του MOBILE interface που εχει 100αρα ip απο το bonding που εχει public ip ?


Το mobile που λες είναι η κινητή που δεν μας κάνει.. 
Το bonding η ip του bonding server που είναι public και παραμένει ακόμα και αν πέσει η σταθερή.. 
Εδώ πρέπει να δούμε τι θα κάνει το ddns...

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...11#post7287511 :Thinking:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Με το προφίλ της κινητής μην ελπίζεις σε ddns.. 
> Με το προφίλ της vdsl θα παίζει μόνο με τη σταθερή επάνω.. 
> Το ερώτημα είναι αν επιλεγεί το προφίλ bonding με τη public ip του bonding server και ρίξεις τη σταθερή, αν ανοίγει το ddns πλαγίως μέσω της κινητής; Η κίνηση θα περνάει μέσω της κινητής αλλά με τη public ip του bonding server... Αν δουλέψει δλδ.. 
> Η το απάντησες ήδη και μου ξέφυγε; Η κινητή πάντως θα παραμείνει σε CG-ΝΑΤ αλλά δεν θα εμφανίζεται η ip της, αλλά του bonding server.. 
> Κατάλαβες τι προσπαθώ να πω..


Καλημέρα, χτες που εκανα τις δοκιμες, εβαλα στο DDNS για noip που εχω το bonding interface, στην σελιδα του noip ειχε την ip απο 178 που ειχε αυτο και το ειχε παρει κανονικα!
μαλιστα μπηκα κανονικα στις καμερες.
Τωρα ομως στην σελιδα του noip δειχνει την ip στης σταθερης. Δεν ξερω πως γινεται η εναλλαγη ισως να πρεπει να πεσει η σταθερη.
Για το link που δινεις λεει οτι τις πορτες πρεπει να τις ανοιξεις στο bonding οποτε προφανως πρεπει να τις αλλαξω τωρα. Τις εχω βαλει στο VDSL_INTERNET.
Η κινητη δειχνει πισω απο ΝΑΤ αλλα το bonding δινει public ip. Οπως φαινεται ομως μπορει να παιξει DDNS και πορτες λογικα σε αυτη την περιπτωση.

Yπαρχει τροπος καπου να βλεπουμε αν ειμαστε interleaved ή fast path ?

καλα ειχα κανει πατατες, εχω 2 noip και μπερδευτηκα και το ειχα βαλει αυτο και στο καταγραφικο των καμερων, τωρα που το αλλαξα και εβαλα το ενα ονομα μονο στο bonding, πηρε κανονικα την ip αυτη στο noip site.

Ανοιξα και την πορτα στο bonding αλλα στις καμερες απο το κινητο δεν μπαινω γιατι??? αφου το noip δουλευει κανονικα και δειχνει την ip του bonding interface!

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεξί κλικ στη σελίδα --> inspect. Και μπορείς μετά δίπλα να κάνεις αλλαγές στο τι σου εμφανίζεται στη σελίδα. Μου είναι δύσκολο να σου εξηγήσω πως να ψάχνεις για τις επιλογές που θες, και επίσης δε χρησιμοποιώ πλέον το συγκεκριμένο modem για να τα ψάξω εγώ. Ίσως καλύτερα να δεις αν μπορείς να κάνεις τις αλλαγές που θες από το config file αν δε μπορεί κάποιος άλλος εδώ να σε βοηθήσει


καλημερα, αυτο που ειπες με ποιον browser το εκανες? γιατι εχω βρει τα ποστς σου πισω αλλα στον chrome δεν ειναι ετσι. Δουλευω βασικα σε linux αλλα εχω σε αλλον σκληρο και σε vm και windows 10 pro και 11 pro αντιστοιχα.

----------


## DoSMaN

Νικηφόρε, πήγαινε πάνω δεξιά στο Ξ ή ... (δε θυμάμαι πως το έχει) και βρες την επιλογή Inspect Element απο εκεί...

Συνήθως σαν κουμπί είναι και το F12 ή Shift+F12.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Νικηφόρε, πήγαινε πάνω δεξιά στο Ξ ή ... (δε θυμάμαι πως το έχει) και βρες την επιλογή Inspect Element απο εκεί...
> 
> Συνήθως σαν κουμπί είναι και το F12 ή Shift+F12.


καλημερα, ευχαριστω, το F12 κανει το μενου δεν το βρισκω που ειναι στον chrome.

- - - Updated - - -

Βασικα θελω να ξεκλειδωσω την εξωτερικη κεραια, θα παρω 2 τετοια μετα τις διακοπες τωρα γιατι θα λειπω τον Αυγουστο https://www.ebay.ie/itm/171992660410...53.m1438.l2649 και θα βαλω μια που εχω για το stick της Huawei panel 30dbi καλυπτει ολες τις συχνοτητες και το σημα το παει τερμα! εχει βυσματα CRC9 male ενω το ρουτερ αυτο εχει SMA Female.

----------


## DoSMaN

Τελικά το έχουν μετονομάσει...

Δες τη φώτο παρακάτω...

----------


## Nikiforos

Το ιδιο βγαζει και το F12 απλα το ονομα αλλαζει οντως.

- - - Updated - - -

Τα καταφερα!!!! με τον firefox βρηκα πως γινεται. Πεδευτηκα να βρω τα σημεια αλλα εχει και αναζητηση.
Ευχαριστω οσους βοηθησαν με τα how too στις σελιδες ποιο πισω.

- - - Updated - - -

Καταφερα και πηρα και τον κωδικο voip, επισης βρηκα καποια σημεια που λενε για υπηρεσιες οπως πχ telnet κτλ που θα μπορουσαμε να ενεργοποιησουμε, το εχει κανει κανεις αυτο ?

----------


## TsonTson

> Τι άλλα πράγματα πέρα από την επιλογή για κεραίες μπορείς να εμφανίσεις; Θυμάσαι;


Θυμάμαι σίγουρα να έχω βρει επιλογές για το firewall level και πράγματα όπως manual mode στο netowork search για το mobile. Σίγουρα και άλλα πράγματα που τώρα δε τα θυμάμαι...






> καλημερα, αυτο που ειπες με ποιον browser το εκανες? γιατι εχω βρει τα ποστς σου πισω αλλα στον chrome δεν ειναι ετσι. Δουλευω βασικα σε linux αλλα εχω σε αλλον σκληρο και σε vm και windows 10 pro και 11 pro αντιστοιχα.



με chrome το έκανα σε windows, σε εμένα η επιλογή γράφει "inspect".

----------


## GregoirX23

> Καλημέρα, χτες που εκανα τις δοκιμες, εβαλα στο DDNS για noip που εχω το bonding interface, στην σελιδα του noip ειχε την ip απο 178 που ειχε αυτο και το ειχε παρει κανονικα!
> μαλιστα μπηκα κανονικα στις καμερες.
> Τωρα ομως στην σελιδα του noip δειχνει την ip στης σταθερης. Δεν ξερω πως γινεται η εναλλαγη ισως να πρεπει να πεσει η σταθερη.
> Για το link που δινεις λεει οτι τις πορτες πρεπει να τις ανοιξεις στο bonding οποτε προφανως πρεπει να τις αλλαξω τωρα. Τις εχω βαλει στο VDSL_INTERNET.
> Η κινητη δειχνει πισω απο ΝΑΤ αλλα το bonding δινει public ip. Οπως φαινεται ομως μπορει να παιξει DDNS και πορτες λογικα σε αυτη την περιπτωση.
> 
> Yπαρχει τροπος καπου να βλεπουμε αν ειμαστε interleaved ή fast path ?
> 
> καλα ειχα κανει πατατες, εχω 2 noip και μπερδευτηκα και το ειχα βαλει αυτο και στο καταγραφικο των καμερων, τωρα που το αλλαξα και εβαλα το ενα ονομα μονο στο bonding, πηρε κανονικα την ip αυτη στο noip site.
> ...


Για το path, η θα το δεις με άλλο ρουτερ Η με το ping.. 
Εκτός αν μου διαφεύγει κάτι.. 
Πάντως δοκίμασε το ddns με το bonding profile και ρίξε τη σταθερή να δεις μόνο αν ανοίγει το gui... 
Αν ανοίγει θεωρώ ότι θα παίζουν και τα άλλα.... Χρειάζεται να τα αλλάξεις όλα που λες για τη δοκιμή; 
Η το έκανες και δεν το κατάλαβα; Το gui ανοίγει; Γιατί λες ότι οι κάμερες δεν ανοίγουν...

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν μπορω να ριξω σταθερη ειναι στο εξοχικο δεν εχω προσβαση αλλιως. Εχω προσβαση μεσω mikrotik + wireguard vpn.
Επισης οταν παω εκει εχω τρομερα περιορισμενο χρονο και δεν μπορω να κανω δοκιμες. Μονο ισως οταν θα εχω αδεια και παλι δεν ειναι σιγουρο θα εχω κοσμο.

Εχω βαλει ddns noip στο bonding, στην σελιδα noip εχει την ip κανονικα δειχνει οκ.
Στις καμερες απο το κινητο ενω εχω ανοιξει την πορτα στο bonding δεν μπαινω.

Αν κανω τα ιδια αλλα στο INTERNET_VDSL μπαινω κανονικα.

- - - Updated - - -

ip, traceroute, nmap δεν παιζουν μαλλον τα μπλοκαρει το firewall που δεν μπορει να ρυθμιστει. Αυτο εψαχνα πως αλλαζει αλλα τζιφος.

- - - Updated - - -

εντωμεταξυ αυτο με την εξωτερικη κεραια αμα σε βγαλει εξω δεν μενει.
Αν οταν το κανω απο τον browser παω και κατεβασω το config θα το εχει περασμενο? γιατι οσο και να ψαχνω μεσα σε αυτο το αρχειο δεν τα βρισκω!!! μονο απο τον firefox μπορω να το κανω.

----------


## DoSMaN

Στη φωτογραφία που σου ανέβασα νωρίτερα σήμερα, ήταν από Chrome για το πως ανοίγεις τη "γραμμή εργαλειών" - Inspect Element.

Στην ουσία σε κάθε σελίδα ψάχνεις τα κρυφά που έχει εκείνη η σελίδα... μην περιμένεις από την αρχική να βρεις όλα τα κρυφά μενού...

Αυτό μπορείς μόνο αν κατεβάσεις το config αρχείο και να το κάνεις decrypt (αν δεν είναι ήδη)...

----------


## Nikiforos

> Στη φωτογραφία που σου ανέβασα νωρίτερα σήμερα, ήταν από Chrome για το πως ανοίγεις τη "γραμμή εργαλειών" - Inspect Element.
> 
> Στην ουσία σε κάθε σελίδα ψάχνεις τα κρυφά που έχει εκείνη η σελίδα... μην περιμένεις από την αρχική να βρεις όλα τα κρυφά μενού...
> 
> Αυτό μπορείς μόνο αν κατεβάσεις το config αρχείο και να το κάνεις decrypt (αν δεν είναι ήδη)...


Ειναι παρα πολλα μεσα και χανεσαι.
Δε νομιζω οτι θελει decrypt, μονο ο κωδικος του voip ηθελε. Δεν ξερω για αλλους.
Με μπερδευει ο chrome δεν με βολευει, πολυ καλυτερα στον firefox.

----------


## TsonTson

> εντωμεταξυ αυτο με την εξωτερικη κεραια αμα σε βγαλει εξω δεν μενει.
> Αν οταν το κανω απο τον browser παω και κατεβασω το config θα το εχει περασμενο? γιατι οσο και να ψαχνω μεσα σε αυτο το αρχειο δεν τα βρισκω!!! μονο απο τον firefox μπορω να το κανω.


Θες να πεις ότι αλλάζεις την επιλογή στο antenna mode, κάνεις apply και δεν αποθηκεύει την αλλαγή στο mode; 
Εγώ το είχα δοκιμάσει και μου αποθήκευε την αλλαγή κανονικά. Τέλος πάντων, στο config file αν θες να το αλλάξεις είναι εκεί που λέει AntennaSet="Auto" (κάνε αναζήτηση στο αρχείο το AntennaSet)

----------


## Nikiforos

> Θες να πεις ότι αλλάζεις την επιλογή στο antenna mode, κάνεις apply και δεν αποθηκεύει την αλλαγή στο mode; 
> Εγώ το είχα δοκιμάσει και μου αποθήκευε την αλλαγή κανονικά. Τέλος πάντων, στο config file αν θες να το αλλάξεις είναι εκεί που λέει AntennaSet="Auto" (κάνε αναζήτηση στο αρχείο το AntennaSet)


Το δειχνει εκεινη την ωρα, αλλα αν σε βγαλει εξω και πρεπει να κανεις login ξανα ειναι οπως ητανε.
Thanks θα το φτιαξω.
Βεβαια τωρα για να βαλω εξωτερικη κεραια θελω κανα 2αρι μηνες. Χρειαζομαι αναπτορες απο κινα και τωρα λογω διακοπων ενοψη δεν μπορω να παραγγειλω.
Και τι κανω σε αυτο το Αuto ?

- - - Updated - - -

Α το βρηκα απο παλιοτερο ποστ εχω σωσει screenshots.... :Smile:  γραφουμε Outer.

- - - Updated - - -

λογικα απο εδω ανοιγουμε το telnet? TELNETLanEnable="1" στο lan παντα <AclServices HTTPLanEnable="1" HTTPWanEnable="0" FTPLanEnable="1" FTPWanEnable="0" TELNETLanEnable="1" TELNETWanEnable="0" SSHLanEnable="0" SSHWanEnable="0" HTTPPORT="80" FTPPORT="21" TELNETPORT="23" SSHPORT="22" HTTPWifiEnable="1" TELNETWifiEnable="0">
καποιος πολλα ποστ πισω εχει γραψει και τον κωδικο root για το telnet.

- - - Updated - - -

Αν περασω config file απομακρυσμενα θα το χασω τι θα κανει?

----------


## TsonTson

> Το δειχνει εκεινη την ωρα, αλλα αν σε βγαλει εξω και πρεπει να κανεις login ξανα ειναι οπως ητανε.


Α κατάλαβα τι λες. Οι αλλαγές που κάνουμε με αυτό τον τρόπο (inspect) είναι μόνο τοπικές στον browser, δεν αποθηκεύονται κάπου. Οι αλλαγές όμως που κάνεις πάνω στο menu στις ρυθμίσεις που εμφάνισες με το inspect, αποθηκεύονται (συνήθως). Δεν ξέρω κάποιο τρόπο να εμφανίσεις μόνιμα τις κρυμμένες επιλογές.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλα μανταρα τα εχω κανει λεμε.
Ειχα ξεχασει και σε ενα mikrotik το noip και επαιζε απο την αλλη ip και επειδη μοιαζουν νομιζα οτι ειναι του VDSL_INTERNET.
Τελικα ΔΕΝ παιζουν.
Δλδ εχω κανει DDNS NOIP στο INTERNET_VDSL, εχω ανοιξει πορτα σε αυτο για τις καμερες μια εφαρμογη στο κινητο και ΔΕΝ μπαινω! 
Στο site του noip ειναι κανονικα η ip οποτε δεν φταιει το DDNS, κατι με το ανοιγμα των πορτων φταιει, οποτε μαλλον δεν εφταιγε πριν και το bonding αφου στο noip εδειχνε την ip του κανονικα.

Απο το mikrotik απο πισω που παιζει με pppoe passthrough δεν εχω καποιο θεμα με το αλλο noip DDNS name που εχω.

Τι να συμβαινει πολυ κλειδωμενο το firewall? ανοιγω λαθος τις πορτες? αλλα κοιταξα τις ετοιμες εφαρμογες που εχει τα ιδια κανω και εγω.

καταφερα και ξεκλειδωσα τελνετ χαμος γινεται απο εντολες!!!
αυτο με την κεραια οχι ομως δεν βγαζει μενου και Outer να γραψω και να βαλω αριστερα 1 αντι το 0 που εχει. Κατι μου διαφευγει?




> Οι αλλαγές όμως που κάνεις πάνω στο menu στις ρυθμίσεις που εμφάνισες με το inspect, αποθηκεύονται (συνήθως).


Το εκανα αυτο με save configuration για το μενου της κεραιας και δεν το κραταει. Ουτε αυτα που ειπαμε για τo xml πιανει.
Αλλαζω στον browser αλλα δεν βρισκω τροπο να μεινει!

Μηπως μπορω να κανω κατι μεσω telnet commands? δεν βρηκα κατι σχετικο.

Υ.Γ αλλαξα αυτα που ειχα γραψει γιατι τα εφτιαξα μην σας ζαλιζω με πολλα πολλα...

----------


## AlexT544

Λοιπον στην γραμμη μου στο εξοχικο εχω θεματα με την ταχυτητα λογω αποστασης και παλαιοτητα καλωδιων. Πριν κανα 2 εβδομαδες ηρθε εργολαβος και ξηλωσε ολο το εναεριο και περασε καινουργια αλλα δυστυχως απο τα 20 πηγα max 40 οποτε μου προτειναν το speedbooster Η υποβαθμιση. 
Επισης στο σπιτι αυτο εχει πολυ ληψη 4G και 5G
Οποτε τους λεω να βαλουν το speedbooster και μου λεει 6.74 αλλα το απορριπτω γιατι ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα γιατι δεν ειμαι και στο σπιτι αυτο ολο τον χρονο
Μετα απο καμια ωρα με ξαναπαιρνει και μου λεει οτι επειδη βλεπει οτι εχω τεραστιο ιστορικο με βλαβες εντος 3 μηνων. Θα μου δωσουν το Booster στα 2.40 το μηνα.
Εξεπλαγην και φυσικα το δεχτηκα  και μου ειπε κιολας οτι θα φερουν και το καινουργιο εκδοση 2.0
Τωρα εχουν προγραμματισει παραδοση για 20/07 οπου θα λειπω σε ταξιδι οποτε θα παραλαβω την αλλη εβδομαδα απο καταστημα των ΕΛΤΑ

----------


## Samael_667

2.40€ και 2€ στον λογαριασμό της σταθέρης.

----------


## AlexT544

οχι 1.40 στον στσθερης και 1 στον κινητης

----------


## Samael_667

> οχι 1.40 στον στσθερης και 1 στον κινητης


Ακόμη καλύτερα!

----------


## Nikiforos

καλο θα ηταν να ειναι σε ενα λογαριασμο, τους ειπα αλλα δεν γινεται μου ειπαν βγαλε ακρη.

εχει βρει κανεις τι παιζει με τις πορτες? σας ανοιγουν κανονικα ?

Στο WAN INTERNET_VDSL καπου παντως λεει NAT ENABLE οπως και στο MOBILE, αλλα εδω εχει public ip και το DDNS NOIP παιζει, τι γινεται εδω περα? εχει σχεση?

Επεσα σε ενα ξενο φορουμ εδω https://www.reddit.com/r/HomeNetwork...huawei_router/ και λενε οτι τα huawei routers αυτα οχι μονο αυτο αλλα και αλλα μοντελα με ιδια μενου, δουλευουν μεσω ΝΑΤ και δεν γινεται. Η αλλαζουμε ρουτερ λενε με αλλη μαρκα ή κανουμε DMZ εκει που θελουμε...
Εγω δλδ που θελω στις καμερες πρεπει να κανω DMZ στο DVR CCTV.

Kαμια ιδεα?

----------


## seatakias

> 2.40€ και 2€ στον λογαριασμό της σταθέρης.


Παιδιά το booster συνολικά πόσο σας βγαίνει?
Εγω το έχω περίπου δύο χρόνια  και μου βγαίνει +2,00€ στο λογαριασμό του σταθερού και +6,00€ σε λογαριασμό της κινητής. 
Όπου αυτόν τον μήνα από 6€ μου ήρθε 7,50€

----------


## Nikiforos

> Παιδιά το booster συνολικά πόσο σας βγαίνει?
> Εγω το έχω περίπου δύο χρόνια  και μου βγαίνει +2,00€ στο λογαριασμό του σταθερού και +6,00€ σε λογαριασμό της κινητής. 
> Όπου αυτόν τον μήνα από 6€ μου ήρθε 7,50€


καλημερα, εμενα μου ηρθε λογαριασμος χτες 5.74 ευρω, ειχε ερθει ποιο πριν της σταθερης οποτε δεν εχει μεσα τα υπολοιπα.
Μου ειχαν πει αν θυμαμαι καλα 6,38 ή 6,48 τον μηνα οτι μου παει.

- - - Updated - - -

Σχετικα με την διευθυνση τι σας γραφει ο λογαριασμος? εμενα εγραψαν μια που δεν υπαρχει!
κανονισα να την διορθωσουνε.

- - - Updated - - -

Πορτες δεν μου ανοιγουν με τιποτα, ουτε ο εκπροσωπος μεσω fb messanger δεν απαντησε σε αυτο, δεν βγαζω ακρη μου ερχεται να το αρχισω στις μπουνιες...
θα καλεσω το 13788 καποια στιγμη μπας και βρουμε τι συμβαινει.
Θα παω σημερα πισω σε oteshop και το 2i.

- - - Updated - - -

Η συνδεση της κινητης περναει απο το pppoe passthrough???
Δλδ αν εχουμε απο πισω δικο μας ρουτερ και πεσει η σταθερη απο την κινητη θα παιζουν ολα? ξερει κανεις?

----------


## citakis

> Η συνδεση της κινητης περναει απο το pppoe passthrough???
> Δλδ αν εχουμε απο πισω δικο μας ρουτερ και πεσει η σταθερη απο την κινητη θα παιζουν ολα? ξερει κανεις?


Έκανα χτες μια δοκιμή και δεν κατάφερα να έχω μέσω PPPoE την ταχύτητα της κινητής, και πιστεύω λογικό μιας και είχα ξεχωριστή ip και το traffic δεν περνούσε μέσα από τον bonding server. 
Μέχρι πάντως να καταφέρω το θέμα με τις πόρτες θα δοκιμάσω να έχω το PPPoe σε λειτουργία για να μπορέσω να έχω πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο μου.
Αν καταφέρεις να βρεις άκρη με τις θύρες πές μου γιατί με ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## boymanos

γεια σας, θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση: εχει παρει κανεις το νεο speed booster 2.0 σε αντικατασταση του παλιου χωρις να εχει δηλωθει βλαβη η γραμμη του ? γιατι μου ειπαν οτι μονο αν διαπιστωσει βλαβη ο υπαληλος ( εξ αποστασεως πως θα καταλαβει ολα τα προβληματα? ) μονο τοτε γινεται αντικατασταση.

----------


## TsonTson

> γεια σας, θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση: εχει παρει κανεις το νεο speed booster 2.0 σε αντικατασταση του παλιου χωρις να εχει βλαβη η γραμμη του ? γιατι μου ειπαν οτι μονο αν διαπιστωσει βλαβη ο υπαληλος ( εξ αποστασεως πως θα καταλαβει ολα τα προβληματα? ) μονο τοτε γινεται αντικατασταση.


Βλακείες σου είπαν. Πες τους ότι το θες γιατί έχει καλύτερο wi-fi. Αν επιμένουν δοκίμασε αργότερα με άλλο υπάλληλο.

----------


## boymanos

μαλλον εισαι γουρλης, μετα το μυνημα σου πηρα τηλεφωνο ( ο τριτος που μιλαω ) και τελικα μου εκανε αιτημα αλλαγης, να εισαι καλα.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Έκανα χτες μια δοκιμή και δεν κατάφερα να έχω μέσω PPPoE την ταχύτητα της κινητής, και πιστεύω λογικό μιας και είχα ξεχωριστή ip και το traffic δεν περνούσε μέσα από τον bonding server. 
> Μέχρι πάντως να καταφέρω το θέμα με τις πόρτες θα δοκιμάσω να έχω το PPPoe σε λειτουργία για να μπορέσω να έχω πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο μου.
> Αν καταφέρεις να βρεις άκρη με τις θύρες πές μου γιατί με ενδιαφέρει.


καλησπερα, καμια ακρη δεν βγαζω, τελικα καλεσα το 13788 να μιλησω με καποιον, μπηκε απομακρυσμενα παλευε ακρη δεν βγαλαμε.
Μου ειπε να μπω στο my cosmote να κλεισω το firewall που εχει εκει, το εκανα, αν και δεν εχει να κανει γιατι πριν το Σαββατο που μας περασα ειχα πανω το 2i και ΔΕΝ ειχα προβληματα να μην ανοιγουν πορτες!!!
και φυσικα τιποτα. Το δηλωσε βλαβη να το ψαξουν τεχνικοι και βλεπουμε....
λες να επεσα σε μαπα booster ?

- - - Updated - - -

Ξανατονιζω 2 πραγματα :
1. εχω mikrotik router με pppoe-passthrough και σε εκεινο ανοιγουν κανονικα οι πορτες.
2. εχω βαλει DDNS NOIP και δινει κανονικα ip και το INTERNET_VDSL και το bonding interface. Αλλα πορτες δεν ανοιγουν, δοκιμασα και με DMZ στην ip του DVR CCTV και παλι τιποτα απολυτως.

----------


## newbye

> Μου ειπε να μπω στο my cosmote να κλεισω το firewall που εχει εκει, το εκανα.....


Thanks, δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι ότι είχαν τέτοιο κουμπί κρυμμένο!  :Razz:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Thanks, δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι ότι είχαν τέτοιο κουμπί κρυμμένο!


δεν αλλαζει και τιποτα σε μενα, και πριν ενεργο ηταν με το 2i και μια χαρα ανοιγαν οι πορτες τωρα ουτε πορτες ανοιγουν ουτε το DMZ παιζει.

----------


## newbye

Τελικά έδωσα τεχνική βλάβη, μετά την αναβάθμιση σε VDSL έχω αποσυνδέσεις κάθε 10 λεπτά, το VoIP τα κακάρωσε. Ζήτησα αλλαγή σε booster 2.0 από το chat και μου έδωσε άκυρο. Μόνο αν διαπιστωθεί πρόβλημα στον εξοπλισμό μου είπε.  :Razz: . Θα βρω άλλον τρόπο  :Mad: .

----------


## boymanos

> Κανένα πλάγιο τρόπο δε θέλει. Γίνεται κανονικά:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 238705


μπορεις να μου πεις τα βηματα που πρεπει να κανω για να εχω μονο ipv4? ( απο την cosmote μου ειπαν οτι μονο απο εκει το κανουν, οτι ειναι μονο ipv4 , αλλα η φωτο απο το ρουτερ αλλα μου δειχνει ).DN9245X6-10.pdf

----------


## Nikiforos

Ρε παιδια μπορειτε να μου πειτε οσοι εχετε το νεο booster, πορτες σας ανοιγουν κανονικα???
Εμενα προσπαθησαν και απο ΟΤΕ και δεν ανοιγουν, περιμενω να μου πουν τεχνικοι τι θα γινει.
Ουτε πορτες, ουτε DMZ, ευτυχως παιζει το pppoe passthrough κανονικα και παιζω με mikrotik router απο πισω.
Αλλα προβληματικο εξοπλισμο δεν θελω...

- - - Updated - - -

Υ.Γ γιατι δεν θελετε μερικοι το ipv6 ενοχλαει σε κατι? εγω εχω βαλει και στο mikrotik.

----------


## boymanos

> Ρε παιδια μπορειτε να μου πειτε οσοι εχετε το νεο booster, πορτες σας ανοιγουν κανονικα???
> Εμενα προσπαθησαν και απο ΟΤΕ και δεν ανοιγουν, περιμενω να μου πουν τεχνικοι τι θα γινει.
> Ουτε πορτες, ουτε DMZ, ευτυχως παιζει το pppoe passthrough κανονικα και παιζω με mikrotik router απο πισω.
> Αλλα προβληματικο εξοπλισμο δεν θελω...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Υ.Γ γιατι δεν θελετε μερικοι το ipv6 ενοχλαει σε κατι? εγω εχω βαλει και στο mikrotik.


απλα οταν εχεις το kodi πρεπει να απενεργοποιηθει το ipv6.

----------


## Nikiforos

> απλα οταν εχεις το kodi πρεπει να απενεργοποιηθει το ipv6.


kodi? το multimedia center? γιατι? τι σχεση εχει?
Εγω το kodi ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΟΝΟ μεσω express vpn το δουλευω.
Η inalan που εχω εδω δεν εχει ipv6, στο εξοχικο που εχω το booster το εχω ενεργο παντα το ipv6 και πριν με τα αλλα ρουτερ και στο δικο μου απο πισω. Δεν υπαρχει καποιο θεμα αλλα οπως ειπα παιζω μονο μεσω express vpn.

----------


## newbye

Για τους νέους του χώρου, εδώ και χρόνια έχει βρεθεί πειραματικά ότι το booster v1 με απενεργοποιημένο το ipv6 δουλεύει καλύτερα το Bonding (καλύτερες ταχύτητες, ping κτλ). Για το booster v2 κάντε μετρήσεις και πράξτε αναλόγως.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Για τους νέους του χώρου, εδώ και χρόνια έχει βρεθεί πειραματικά ότι το booster v1 με απενεργοποιημένο το ipv6 δουλεύει καλύτερα το Bonding (καλύτερες ταχύτητες, ping κτλ). Για το booster v2 κάντε μετρήσεις και πράξτε αναλόγως.


Αν η κινητη δεν εχει ipv6 θεωρητικα θα μπορουσε. Οποτε ναι θελει δοκιμη τοτε. Ωστωστο δεν βλεπω καμια απολυτως σχεση με το Kodi. Εκτος αν το λεει για την ταχυτητα και το ping ο φιλος και οχι για  "κατι" αλλο.
Ας βρουμε πρωτα γιατι δεν ανοιγουν πορτες και DMZ....ακομα περιμενω τηλ απο ΟΤΕ αλλα ΔΕΝ!

----------


## boymanos

> Για τους νέους του χώρου, εδώ και χρόνια έχει βρεθεί πειραματικά ότι το booster v1 με απενεργοποιημένο το ipv6 δουλεύει καλύτερα το Bonding (καλύτερες ταχύτητες, ping κτλ). Για το booster v2 κάντε μετρήσεις και πράξτε αναλόγως.


στο booster 1 απενεργοποιηταν ευκολα το ipv6, μηπως ξερεις πως απενεργοποιειται στο booster 2 ? θα σου ημουν υποχρεος.

----------


## Nikiforos

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ooster/page342

post #5121 αυτο πρεπει να ειναι, γινεται και απο telnet μαλλον αν το εχεις κανει να εχεις προσβαση αλλα δεν το εχω πολυψαξει ακομα.

- - - Updated - - -

Στην σελιδα WAN - Wan configuration κατω κατω εχει 2 επιλογες αν το κανουμε none δεν κλεινει το ipv6?

Prefix Acquisition Mode:	DHCPv6-PD Static None
IP Acquisition Mode:	DHCPv6        Automatic Static None

----------


## delas

> στο booster 1 απενεργοποιηταν ευκολα το ipv6, μηπως ξερεις πως απενεργοποιειται στο booster 2 ? θα σου ημουν υποχρεος.


Απενεργοποίηση IPv6 σε xDSL:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...55#post7266355

----------


## newbye

Εσείς που αναβαθμιστήκατε σε VDSL, το ADSL φίλτρο το έχετε ακόμα στη γραμμή ή το βγάλατε;

----------


## griniaris

Γιατι να το βγαλουν ?  δεν κοβει κατι στην μερια του dsl .
Τις υψηλες συχνοτητες κοβει απο την τηλεφωνια . 

Θα το βγαλουν μονο αν αποκτησουν voip.

----------


## Ilias_

Ρε παιδιά,έχω ένα στριμ ανοιχτό που έχει 1,5mbit bitrate(δηλαδή 1.5mbit από το upload).Όταν κάνω speedtest  δείχνει να στέλνει το 1,5mbit όταν κλείνω το speedtest δίνει μόνο 500-700kbps όσο δηλαδή έχει η dsl.Πως μπορέι να γίνει να δίνει συνέχεια 1,5mbit? Μέχρι πριν 1 μέρα έπαιζε μια χαρά.

----------


## minazzz

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Πήρα το speed booster 2 και προσπαθώ να βάλω κάρτα συμβολαίου cosmote αλλάζω apn, αλλά τίποτα, απενεργοποιησα το bonding τα ίδια. Ενώ παίρνει ip δεν δίνει Internet to wifi σε καμία συσκευή. Είναι πάρα πολλές σελίδες το νήμα δεν ξέρω αν το αναφέρατε κάπου. Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## TsonTson

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Πήρα το speed booster 2 και προσπαθώ να βάλω κάρτα συμβολαίου cosmote αλλάζω apn, αλλά τίποτα, απενεργοποιησα το bonding τα ίδια. Ενώ παίρνει ip δεν δίνει Internet to wifi σε καμία συσκευή. Είναι πάρα πολλές σελίδες το νήμα δεν ξέρω αν το αναφέρατε κάπου. Ευχαριστώ πολύ


PIN έβαλες;

----------


## minazzz

> PIN έβαλες;


Ναι ρε συ εννοείται. Βγάζει ότι συνδέθηκε μέσα στο μενου αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Δεν συνδέεται. Έχω μια μικρή εμπειρία γενικά από το 1ο booster. Αυτό όμως το πάλευα μια ώρα, έπαιξα κ με το config αλλά τίποτα... Για αυτό ρωτάω αν ξέρετε κάτι..

----------


## TsonTson

> Ναι ρε συ εννοείται. Βγάζει ότι συνδέθηκε μέσα στο μενου αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Δεν συνδέεται. Έχω μια μικρή εμπειρία γενικά από το 1ο booster. Αυτό όμως το πάλευα μια ώρα, έπαιξα κ με το config αλλά τίποτα... Για αυτό ρωτάω αν ξέρετε κάτι..


Εγώ που είχα βάλει όταν το είχα καρτοκινητό cosmote θυμάμαι να έκανα τα παρακάτω:
1. Το bonding off
2. Αλλαγή apn σε "Internet"
3. Username κενό και έσβησα και το password
4. Έβαλα το pin

Αν θυμάμαι καλά σε εμένα με αυτά δούλευε. Δεν ξέρω γιατί δε δουλεύει σε εσένα...

----------


## minazzz

> Εγώ που είχα βάλει όταν το είχα καρτοκινητό cosmote θυμάμαι να έκανα τα παρακάτω:
> 1. Το bonding off
> 2. Αλλαγή apn σε "Internet"
> 3. Username κενό και έσβησα και το password
> 4. Έβαλα το pin
> 
> Αν θυμάμαι καλά σε εμένα με αυτά δούλευε. Δεν ξέρω γιατί δε δουλεύει σε εσένα...


Για το booster 2 μιλάμε ετσι;... Θα κάνω ένα reset και θα δοκιμάσω πάλι..

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, σορρυ το ξερω οτι εχω ρωτησει και αλλες φορες αλλα δεν εχει απαντησει κανεις σαφως.
Οσοι εχετε το booster 2 σας ανοιγουν πορτες?
Εχω μιλησει επανελλημενα με cosmote και στο τηλ και με messanger και ολο θα το δουν κτλ και ακομα πεδευομαστε. 
το εχω ακριβως μια εβδομαδα, καθε μερα ασχολουμαι με τις πορτες με δοκιμες κτλ και τελικα ΠΟΤΕ δεν ανοιγουν!

Εχει ανοιξει κανεις πορτες στο booster 2 και να του παιζουν ?

----------


## TsonTson

> Για το booster 2 μιλάμε ετσι;... Θα κάνω ένα reset και θα δοκιμάσω πάλι..


ναι για το 2 λέω

----------


## citakis

To booster το παρέλαβα πριν μια εβδομάδα. 
Το δικό μου δίκτυο είναι πίσω από ένα ρουτερ με Openwrt και μέχρι τώρα με το Speedport έβγαινα στο δίκτυο με κλήση μέσω PPPoE και το Speedport το είχα μόνο για μοντεμ μιας και για την τηλεφωνία είχα δική μου συσκευή. Στο ρούτερ μου έτρεχα για VPN  το wireguard και μέσω αυτού συνδεόμουν και έβλεπα ότι συσκευή υπήρχε συνδεδεμένη τοπικά.
Τώρα πλέον είμαι αναγκασμένος να έχω double NAT και ψάχνω να βρω μια λύση για να λειτουργήσει αυτό το setup αλλά μέχρι στιγμή δεν το έχω καταφέρει.

Για να διερευνήσω το πρόβλημα έστησα πίσω από το ρουτερ της Cosmote ένα raspberry με pihole για να τρέχει ένας webserver σε custom θυρα και ρύθμισα και ένα wireguard server επίσης σε δική του θύρα. Το pihole με TCP, το wireguard με UTP.
Άνοιξα τις θύρες στο roυτερ της Cosmote και τα είδα και δύο αμέσως.

Το πρόβλημα προφανώς είναι στην επικοινωνία των δύο ρουτερ μεταξύ τους. Θα το διερευνήσω περισσότερο αλλά φαίνεται ότι θα με παιδέψει, μιας και το DMZ αρνείται επίσης να δουλέψει. Δυστυχώς οι δοκιμές γίνονται δύσκολα μιας και οι διακοπές στο δίκτυο κάνουν τους υπόλοιπους στην οικογένεια να γκρινιάζουν. 
Αν πάντως κάποιος έχει καμιά ιδέα τι φταίει ας βοηθήσει

----------


## Nikiforos

> To booster το παρέλαβα πριν μια εβδομάδα. 
> Το δικό μου δίκτυο είναι πίσω από ένα ρουτερ με Openwrt και μέχρι τώρα με το Speedport έβγαινα στο δίκτυο με κλήση μέσω PPPoE και το Speedport το είχα μόνο για μοντεμ μιας και για την τηλεφωνία είχα δική μου συσκευή. Στο ρούτερ μου έτρεχα για VPN  το wireguard και μέσω αυτού συνδεόμουν και έβλεπα ότι συσκευή υπήρχε συνδεδεμένη τοπικά.
> Τώρα πλέον είμαι αναγκασμένος να έχω double NAT και ψάχνω να βρω μια λύση για να λειτουργήσει αυτό το setup αλλά μέχρι στιγμή δεν το έχω καταφέρει.
> 
> Για να διερευνήσω το πρόβλημα έστησα πίσω από το ρουτερ της Cosmote ένα raspberry με pihole για να τρέχει ένας webserver σε custom θυρα και ρύθμισα και ένα wireguard server επίσης σε δική του θύρα. Το pihole με TCP, το wireguard με UTP.
> Άνοιξα τις θύρες στο roυτερ της Cosmote και τα είδα και δύο αμέσως.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα προφανώς είναι στην επικοινωνία των δύο ρουτερ μεταξύ τους. Θα το διερευνήσω περισσότερο αλλά φαίνεται ότι θα με παιδέψει, μιας και το DMZ αρνείται επίσης να δουλέψει. Δυστυχώς οι δοκιμές γίνονται δύσκολα μιας και οι διακοπές στο δίκτυο κάνουν τους υπόλοιπους στην οικογένεια να γκρινιάζουν. 
> Αν πάντως κάποιος έχει καμιά ιδέα τι φταίει ας βοηθήσει


καλησπερα, με μπερδεψες λιγο η αληθεια ειναι.
γιατι θες να παιξεις με DMZ? εγω εχω mikrotik απο πισω, αλλα παιζω με pppoe passthrough, ωστοσο δεν θυμαμαι ποιος ειπε οτι δεν περναει η κινητη το bonding δλδ, απο εκει και μονο με DMZ.
Παντως δοκιμασα DMZ σε αλλες συσκευες και παλι δεν μπορω να τις φτασω.
Εγω ηθελα να ανοιξω πορτες για να το εχω backup router αν παθει κατι το αλλο δλδ.
Με pppoe passthough παιζει αψογα αλλα δεν μπορω να ξερω αν περναει η ταχυτητα κινητης, μαλλον δεν εχω και καλο σημα εκει περα κιολας.
Επειδη ειναι στο εξοχικο και πηγα σημερα λιγες ωρες και εχω 100 δουλειες δεν εχω χρονο να ασχοληθω μαζι του, ισως στην αδεια.
Με DMZ παντως παιζω με την INALAN γιατι δεν δινει αλλον τροπο δωρεαν να χρησιμοποιησουμε δικο μας ρουτερ, εκτος αν δινεις +6 ευρω τον μηνα για ενα block ip ωστε να εχεις και αλλη 1 public ip στο δικο σου ρουτερ.

Και εγω δουλευω με wireguard και για backup vpns εχω και openvpn.

Το raspberry που εβαλες απο πισω ποιο εχουν σαν gateway, το router της Cosmote ή το Openwrt? εμενα τα μηχανηματα μου εχουν gw το mikrotik λες να φταιει αυτο???

- - - Updated - - -

Τις πορτες που ειδες στο ρουτερ της cosmote, εχεις καποιο DDNS ρυθμισμενο πανω του? και σε ποιο interface? ιντερνετ ή στο bonding?
εγω εχω κανει DDNS noip και παιρνει κανονικα αυτο. Οι πορτες δεν περνανε.

----------


## minazzz

> ναι για το 2 λέω




Οπως βλέπεις δεν γινεται τιποτα...η ιδια σιμ στο παλιο booster λειτουργει αριστα.. εχεις καμια ιδεα ? Καποιος?
Μηπως εχεις το δικο σου config να μου στειλεις που δουλευει? Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## Nikiforos

εκανα και ενα nmap στην εσωτερικη του ip αλλες πορτες ρε παιδια.....καμια σχεση με αυτες που ανοιγω, καμια δεν δειχνει.
Τι σκατα ρουτερ ειναι αυτο ελεος!!!! και μου ειπαν απο cosmote οτι τις ανοιγω σωστα αλλα δεν λενε και γιατι δεν δουλευουν!!!
και το DMZ δεν παιζει επισης.

- - - Updated - - -

Δηλωσα πορτες και ips του εσωτερικου μου δικτυου οπως ζητησαν και οριστε και το μυνημα που πηρα παλι....

Σε ευχαριστούμε για τις λεπτομέρειες που μας έστειλες. Έχουμε εκ νέου ενημερώσει την τεχνική μας υποστήριξη και για οτιδήποτε νεότερο θα λάβεις ενημέρωση.
και η ενημερωση δεν ερχεται ποτέ....

----------


## citakis

Νικηφόρε το raspberry to έβαλα στο τοπικό δίκτυο του ρουτερ της cosmote ακριβώς για να δώ αν μπορώ τελικά να ανοίξω θύρα με επιτυχία στο bonding server, γιατί στην ουσία αυτό κάνει το ρούτερ δίνει εντολή στον server ποιες θύρες θέλει ανοιχτές.
Απο την άλλη πλευρά το pppoE δεν μου είναι πλέον χρήσιμο μιας και η σύνδεση μου γίνεται μόνο μέσω της ADSL και δεν περνά ποτέ από τον bonding server άρα δεν μπορώ να εκμεταλλευτώ το 4G.

Αναγκαστικά πρέπει να αφήσω το ρούτερ της Cosmote να συνδεθεί και να προσπαθήσω εγώ μέσα από την σύνδεση αυτή  να περάσω.

Τα προβλήματα ξεκινούν λοιπόν απο το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει το τοπικό δίκτυο από το ρούτερ της Cosmote και δεύτερο τοπικό δίκτυο από το δικό μου router, το προβλημα αυτό είναι γνωστό ως double NAT. Η πιο απλή λύση είναι να μεταφερθούν όλες οι συσκευές μου στο 1ο τοπικό δίκτυο αλλά τότε θα χάσω μέρος της λειτουργικότητας του δικτύου μου και θα έχω ένα ρούτερ που δεν εμπιστεύομαι σε θέματα ασφάλειας.
Η δύσκολη λύση είναι να προσπαθήσω να το κάνω να δουλέψει με το double NAT αλλά θέλει πολλές δοκιμές και κόπο και το αποτέλεσμα είναι αμφιβολο μιας και δεν το έχω ξανακάνει

----------


## Nikiforos

> Νικηφόρε το raspberry to έβαλα στο τοπικό δίκτυο του ρουτερ της cosmote ακριβώς για να δώ αν μπορώ τελικά να ανοίξω θύρα με επιτυχία στο bonding server, γιατί στην ουσία αυτό κάνει το ρούτερ δίνει εντολή στον server ποιες θύρες θέλει ανοιχτές.
> Απο την άλλη πλευρά το pppoE δεν μου είναι πλέον χρήσιμο μιας και η σύνδεση μου γίνεται μόνο μέσω της ADSL και δεν περνά ποτέ από τον bonding server άρα δεν μπορώ να εκμεταλλευτώ το 4G.
> 
> Αναγκαστικά πρέπει να αφήσω το ρούτερ της Cosmote να συνδεθεί και να προσπαθήσω εγώ μέσα από την σύνδεση αυτή  να περάσω.


Δλδ πως εμπαινες απεξω στις πορτες που ανοιξες δεν καταλαβα.
Εκανες στο ρουτερ της cosmote καποιο DDNS? αν ναι σε τι interface στο bonding? γιατι το δοκιμασα και δινει κανονικα noip αλλα παλι πορτες δεν ανοιγουν.

Δεν φαινεται να δουλευει και το DMZ γιατι το ειδα με την cosmote μου το ειπαν και αυτοι.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ανοιγουν πορτες δοκιμα και στο προγραμμα διαχειρισης mikrotik και τα ιδια.
Βρηκα αυτα τα σχετικα στο conf file.



```
<Firewall Enable="1" ChainNumberOfEntries="1" LevelNumberOfEntries="1" LastChange="1981-01-01T00:02:36Z" Version="1.0" Type="Stateful" AdvancedLevel="" Config="X_HW_Customer">
<Level NumberOfInstances="1">
<LevelInstance InstanceID="1" Alias="Standard" Name="Standard" Description="All outgoing from LAN accept,and incoming to WAN is drop" Order="1" Chain="InternetGatewayDevice.X_HW_Security.Firewall.Chain.1" PortMappingEnabled="1" DefaultPolicy="Drop" DefaultLogPolicy="0"/>
</Level>
<Chain NumberOfInstances="1">
<ChainInstance InstanceID="1" Enable="1" Name="StandardChain" Alias="StandardChain" Creator="Defaults" RuleNumberOfEntries="0">
<Rule NumberOfInstances="0"/>
</ChainInstance>
</Chain>
</Firewall>
```

και στεκομαι κυριως σε τι γραφει εδω : <LevelInstance InstanceID="1" Alias="Standard" Name="Standard" Description="All outgoing from LAN accept,and incoming to WAN is drop" Order="1" Chain="InternetGatewayDevice.X_HW_Security.Firewall.Chain.1" PortMappingEnabled="1" DefaultPolicy="Drop" DefaultLogPolicy="0"/>

- - - Updated - - -

Το θεμα ειναι οτι αμα δεν δουλευουν ολα αυτα τουλαχιστον εμενα μου ειναι αχρηστο....πριν το βαλω τους ρωτησα επανελλημενως αμα θα παιζουν πορτες, καμερες κτλ και ναι ναι ναι η απαντηση ολων, τωρα να μην πω τι πηρα...

- - - Updated - - -

Στο εξοχικο δοκιμασα speedtest απο κινητο τιποτα παραπανω δεν ειδα, απο το δικο του wifi 5ghz, αλλα επειδη το dhcp server ειναι στο mikrotik ειναι εκεινο το gateway. Ετσι δεν περναει η ταχυτητα του 4g?

----------


## citakis

Θα το ψάξω περισσότερο και θα ενημερώσω για ότι βρω, είμαι αναγκασμένος πλέον να κρατήσω αυτή την λύση μιας και δεν υπάρχει άλλη για εμένα.
Το πρόβλημα μας όπως ανέφερα και στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα ειναι το double nat, αν βάλεις τα πάντα στο τοπικό δίκτυο της Cosmote και καταργήσεις το mikrotik θα δουλεψουν λογικά όλα

----------


## TsonTson

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 239676Συνημμένο Αρχείο 239677Συνημμένο Αρχείο 239678Συνημμένο Αρχείο 239679Συνημμένο Αρχείο 239680
> 
> Οπως βλέπεις δεν γινεται τιποτα...η ιδια σιμ στο παλιο booster λειτουργει αριστα.. εχεις καμια ιδεα ? Καποιος?
> Μηπως εχεις το δικο σου config να μου στειλεις που δουλευει? Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων


Config δεν έχω, και ούτε έχω το booster πλέον για να φτιάξω. Λοιπόν, δοκίμασε στο apn να γράψεις Internet με κεφαλαίο I, εγώ έτσι το είχα.

----------


## minazzz

Το θέμα δεν είναι το Apn. Αφού συνδέεται και παίρνει Ip!!! Με κάρτα Vodafone δεν μπαίνει καν στο δυκτιο της Voda ακόμα κ με χειροκίνητη επιλογή δυκτιου. Βγάζει Vodafone GR 4g available πατάω connect και δεν δείχνει δυκτιο πάνω καν

----------


## Nikiforos

> Θα το ψάξω περισσότερο και θα ενημερώσω για ότι βρω, είμαι αναγκασμένος πλέον να κρατήσω αυτή την λύση μιας και δεν υπάρχει άλλη για εμένα.
> Το πρόβλημα μας όπως ανέφερα και στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα ειναι το double nat, αν βάλεις τα πάντα στο τοπικό δίκτυο της Cosmote και καταργήσεις το mikrotik θα δουλεψουν λογικά όλα


αφου δεν ανοιγουν πορτες πως θα δουλεψουν ολα? εχε επιβεβαιωθει και απο την cosmote οτι δεν ανοιγουν, μπηκε μεσα τεχνικος απομακρυσμενα. Ουτε το DMZ παιζει ξαναλεω.

----------


## TsonTson

> Το θέμα δεν είναι το Apn. Αφού συνδέεται και παίρνει Ip!!! Με κάρτα Vodafone δεν μπαίνει καν στο δυκτιο της Voda ακόμα κ με χειροκίνητη επιλογή δυκτιου. Βγάζει Vodafone GR 4g available πατάω connect και δεν δείχνει δυκτιο πάνω καν


Περίεργο  :Thinking:  Το είχα δοκιμάσει και με vodafone και δούλευε κανονικά (με apn internet.vodafone.gr)

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, καλη Κυριακη, συφιλιαστηκα παλι πρωι πρωι....
χτες λοιπον καταφερα να πειραξω το fw και ελεγε disable αλλα πορτες γιοκ....

Σημερα πηρα τηλ ειχα τηλεφωνο πανω απο μιση ωρα και τι μου λει....να βαλω ip απο 192 για να παιζει το DNS να ανοιγουν οι πορτες.....
Σε μια φαση τον ρωταω αν εχουν αλλοι προβληματα και λεει εμμμμ μμμμ, ε αμα ειναι μας περνουν τηλ και τους ανοιγουμε τις πορτες....

ολο με εβαζε αναμονη και το ιδιο παραμυθι.

Τους ειπα στο τελος δινω 2-3 μερες, αν δεν φτιαχτει να ανοιγω πορτες οταν θελω οποτε θελω ΕΓΩ διακοπτω την υπηρεσια και το στελνω απο εκει που ηρθε ΤΕΛΟΣ! ολο μαλιστα μαλιστα μετα....

Και ειπα για την nmap και τωρα ως δια μαγειας δεν παιζει.....οπως βλεπουμε πεφτει πολυ μπλοκαρισμα. Το σκαν μεσω εσωτερικου δικτυου γινοταν μονο. οτι πορτες να ανοιξω ακομα και απο τις ετοιμες που εχει δειχνει μονο αυτες ανοιχτες. Η 8022 φαινεται να ειναι απομακρυσμενη διαχειριση. Το δηθεν κλειστο firewall δεν επιφερει καμια απολυτως διαφορα σε κατι.

Εχω δοκιμασει πορτες για wifi ip camera, dvr cctv, winbox, ipsec, pptp δεν ανοιγει τιποτα πουθενα.

και τα σχετικα screenshots :

- - - Updated - - -

σορρυ λαθος για την 8022 δειχνει να ειναι SFTP

<X_HW_SFTP_ServerInfo SftpEnable="1" SftpPort="8022" SftpLANEnable="0" SftpWANEnable="0" SftpStatus="1" SftpMaxDuration="86400" SftpEnableTime="0" SftpMaxIdleDur="300"/>

----------


## jkoukos

> Η δύσκολη λύση είναι να προσπαθήσω να το κάνω να δουλέψει με το double NAT αλλά θέλει πολλές δοκιμές και κόπο και το αποτέλεσμα είναι αμφιβολο μιας και δεν το έχω ξανακάνει


Από την στιγμή που λες ότι δουλεύει PiHole και Wireguard, σημαίνει ότι δουλεύει σωστά το port forwarding στο Speedbooster.
Κανονικά θα πρέπει να δουλεύει και με το OpenWrt, άσχετα αν έχεις 2πλό ΝΑΤ. Καλύτερη επιλογή είναι μέσω DMZ, αλλά λέτε ότι δεν δουλεύει στο Booster. Οπότε παίζεις με port forwarding με 2πλούς κανόνες.

Ανοίγεις τις πόρτες προς την WAN IP του OpenWrt και σε αυτό ορίζεις πάλι ίδιο κανόνα προς την LAN IP της συσκευής που τρέχουν οι υπηρεσίες στις οποίες θέλεις να έχεις πρόσβαση.
Προϋπόθεση το OpenWrt να έχει στο WAN μία σταθερή ΙΡ στο ίδιο υποδίκτυο με το Booster, είτε να την παίρνει αυτόματα από τον DHCP αυτού είτε να την ορίσεις χειροκίνητα. 
Το LAN υποδίκτυο του OpenWrt θα είναι διαφορετικό από το αντίστοιχο του Booster. Επίσης καλού-κακού, απενεργοποίησε το IPv6 στο WAN.

----------


## citakis

Τελικά βρέθηκε η λύση και όλα δούλεψαν όπως έπρεπε

*jkoukos* ευχαριστώ για τις υποδείξεις, όλα όσα μου ανέφερες τα είχα κάνει, αλλά μιας και είχα την επιβεβαίωση ότι μέχρι εκεί δεν υπήρχε σφάλμα και έπρεπε να δουλεύει έκανα ένα βήμα πίσω και βρήκα την λύση.
Ξήλωσα το Booster και έβαλα πάλι το Speedport το οποίο ακόμα δεν έχω επιστρέψει, (άσχετο αλλά πρέπει να κάνω 70χλμ πήγαινε-έλα για να το επιστρέψω) και ξεκίνησα τις δοκιμές με το ίδιο setup που έχω στο booster, και εκεί φάνηκε ότι κάτι είναι τελείως λάθος. Η λύση βρέθηκε στο firewall του Openwrt με μια  αλλαγή που παλαιότερα με την PPPoΕ κλήση δεν χρειαζόταν.
Αφού βρέθηκε η άκρη εκεί έβαλα πάλι το Booster άνοιξα τις θύρες και το wireguard δούλεψε αμέσως.



*Nikiforos* οι θύρες ανοίγουν από το μενου *Forwarding->IPv4 Port Mapping* τελείως απλά όπως στο screenshot
Να ενεργοποιήσεις το firewall, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το έχεις disabled

----------


## jkoukos

> Η λύση βρέθηκε στο firewall του Openwrt με μια αλλαγή που παλαιότερα με την PPPoΕ κλήση δεν χρειαζόταν.


Αν το wireguard τρέχει στο OpenWrt, είτε σε PPPoE είτε μέσω WAN και άλλον Router χρειάζεται κανόνας στο Firewall>Traffic Rules.
Αν τρέχει σε άλλη συσκευή πίσω από το OpenWrt, χρειάζεται κανόνας στο Firewall>Port Forwards και κανόνας στο Static Routes για δρομολόγηση των πακέτων προς το VPN.

Τι αλλαγή έκανες που δεν χρειαζόταν πριν;

----------


## citakis

> Αν το wireguard τρέχει στο OpenWrt, είτε σε PPPoE είτε μέσω WAN και άλλον Router χρειάζεται κανόνας στο Firewall>Traffic Rules.
> Αν τρέχει σε άλλη συσκευή πίσω από το OpenWrt, χρειάζεται κανόνας στο Firewall>Port Forwards και κανόνας στο Static Routes για δρομολόγηση των πακέτων προς το VPN.
> 
> Τι αλλαγή έκανες που δεν χρειαζόταν πριν;


Τώρα με έβαλες σε σκέψεις γιατί το wireguard το τρέχω στο Openwrt αλλά τον κανόνα τον έχω στο PortForward (έχει γίνει έτσι γιατί αρχικά το wireguard έτρεχε σε raspberry και αργότερα το μετέφερα στο router και απλά άλλαξα τον κανόνα στο PortForward)

Η αλλάγή που έκανα ήταν ότι δήλωσα σε ποια εσωτερική IP αντιστοιχεί η ανοιχτή θύρα, το πεδίο παλαιότερα ήταν "any" δηλαδή σε όποιον την απαιτήσει αλλά το ρουτερ πάντα ανταποκρινόταν, τώρα ποια όπως φαίνεται αυτό δεν αρκεί και έπρεπε να δηλωθεί. 
Θα δοκιμάσω πάντως και με κανόνα στο TrafficRules.

----------


## Nikiforos

> *Nikiforos* οι θύρες ανοίγουν από το μενου *Forwarding->IPv4 Port Mapping* τελείως απλά όπως στο screenshot
> Να ενεργοποιήσεις το firewall, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το έχεις disabled


Καλησπερα, το firewall στην φωτο που εβαλα ηταν εικονικο δεν αλλαξε κατι, τα επανεφερα οπως ηταν ομως.
Τις πορτες ακριβως ετσι τις ανοιγω, εκανα παλι δοκιμες σημερα, οπως ειπα εχουν μπει μεσα 2 φορες και απο την COSMOTE και πορτες ΔΕΝ ανοιγουν.

Εχεις καποιο DDNS επανω στο booster ?

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν θυμαμαι ποιος το ειχε πει και δεν εχω καν χρονο να ψαχνω τωρα, η κινητη περναει ΜΟΝΟ με DMZ οχι με pppoe passthrough.
Παντως με το mikrotik μου παιζουν ολα, στο booster επανω εκτος το DDNS δεν παιζει κατι αλλο απο πορτες κτλ.
Μην μπερδευεσε με το αλλο ρουτερ, μιλαμε ΜΟΝΟ για το booster πες οτι δεν εχεις αλλο.
Βαζεις DDNS στο booster και μετα ανοιγεις πορτες παιζουν ?

----------


## citakis

> Καλησπερα, το firewall στην φωτο που εβαλα ηταν εικονικο δεν αλλαξε κατι, τα επανεφερα οπως ηταν ομως.
> Τις πορτες ακριβως ετσι τις ανοιγω, εκανα παλι δοκιμες σημερα, οπως ειπα εχουν μπει μεσα 2 φορες και απο την COSMOTE και πορτες ΔΕΝ ανοιγουν.
> 
> Εχεις καποιο DDNS επανω στο booster ?


Στο Booster για DDNS χρησιμοποιώ το no-ip, με το πεδίο *Wan Name* να είναι BONDING και βλέπει την ip του bonding server.
Δεν χρησιμοποιώ PPPoE καθόλου, αφήνω το Booster  να τα αναλάβει όλα. 
Στο Openwrt για να έχω όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερες ρυθμίσεις πειραγμένες το έχω το WAN  στην επιλογη DHCP client, ώστε να πάρει όποια ip του δώσει το Booster. Tώρα που ξέρω πως δουλεύει θα του δώσω στατική ip.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Στο Booster για DDNS χρησιμοποιώ το no-ip, με το πεδίο *Wan Name* να είναι BONDING και βλέπει την ip του bonding server.
> Δεν χρησιμοποιώ PPPoE καθόλου, αφήνω το Booster  να τα αναλάβει όλα. 
> Στο Openwrt για να έχω όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερες ρυθμίσεις πειραγμένες το έχω το WAN  στην επιλογη DHCP client, ώστε να πάρει όποια ip του δώσει το Booster. Tώρα που ξέρω πως δουλεύει θα του δώσω στατική ip.


Ωραια, εχεις ανοιξει πορτες στο booster και σου δουλευουν ? Εγω τωρα στο DDNS εχω το INTERNER_VDSL αλλα ουτε και με το bonding παιζει. Το ιδιο και με τις πορτες, οπως ειπα αυτα τα δοκιμασαν και απο Cosmote 2 φορες.
Δλδ το openwrt με DMZ το δουλευεις ?

----------


## citakis

Όχι και το DMZ το έχω κλειστό. Το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να ρυθμίσω το DDNS και να ανοίξω την θύρα.
Το DDNS στο Bonding θα πάρει μερικά λεπτά να σου επιβεβαιώσει ότι δουλεύει, καλύτερα να το δεις από το site της no-ip αν ενημερώνει

----------


## Nikiforos

Λεω αν δεν το εχω στειλει απο εκει που ηρθε μεχρι την αδεια, να το κανω κανα reset μπας και εχει φρακαρει τιποτα, αλλα για να περασει η ταχυτητα της κινητης σε δικο μας ρουτερ θελει DMZ και εδω το ειπαν αλλοι ή στο αλλο θεμα αλλα και σε ξενα forums που εχω δει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Όχι και το DMZ το έχω κλειστό. Το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να ρυθμίσω το DDNS και να ανοίξω την θύρα.
> Το DDNS στο Bonding θα πάρει μερικά λεπτά να σου επιβεβαιώσει ότι δουλεύει, καλύτερα να το δεις από το site της no-ip αν ενημερώνει


Ναι οταν το γυρισω στο bonding κανονικα παιζει το noip, πορτες και παλι δεν ανοιγουν. Εχεις δοκιμασει κατι και σου δουλευουν οι πορτες που ανοιγεις?

----------


## citakis

> Ναι οταν το γυρισω στο bonding κανονικα παιζει το noip, πορτες και παλι δεν ανοιγουν. Εχεις δοκιμασει κατι και σου δουλευουν οι πορτες που ανοιγεις?


Δεν ξέρω πως ελέγχεις τις θύρες, αλλά εμένα δεν φαίνονται ανοιχτές γιατί το wireguard αν δεν ικανοποιηθεί από αυτά που θα λάβει δεν απαντά, οπότε και τώρα να το ελέγξω η θύρα φαίνεται κλειστή αλλά δουλευει. Όταν όμως είχα το pihole που είναι web server και απαντά σε κάθε request τότε η θύρα φαίνόταν ανοιχτή

----------


## Nikiforos

Στο WAN της συνδεσης στο WAN CONFIGURATION - IPV4 INFORMATION εχει NAT YES , NAT TYPE port-restricted cone NAT.
Πιστευω οτι εχει σχεση, γιατι στα αλλα ολα ρουτερ που εχει δει δεν εχει τετοιου ειδους ΝΑΤ.
Μονο στης ιναλαν που ειναι ομως FTTH εχει αλλα ειναι full cone NAT και παιζω απο την αρχη με DMZ οποτε δεν ξερω αν θα ειχε θεμα με πορτες.
Δεν εχουν σχεση αυτα τα ΝΑΤ με το CGNAT που δεν δινει public ips.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν ξέρω πως ελέγχεις τις θύρες, αλλά εμένα δεν φαίνονται ανοιχτές γιατί το wireguard αν δεν ικανοποιηθεί από αυτά που θα λάβει δεν απαντά, οπότε και τώρα να το ελέγξω η θύρα φαίνεται κλειστή αλλά δουλευει. Όταν όμως είχα το pihole που είναι web server και απαντά σε κάθε request τότε η θύρα φαίνόταν ανοιχτή


Ναι μηπως εχεις στο αλλο ρουτερ σχετικα και παιζει απο εκει ομως? 

Κατι που να ειναι σε αλλο μηχανημα οχι στο αλλο ρουτερ εχεις δοκιμασει? πχ μια καμερα?

- - - Updated - - -

Normal (Full Cone) NAT
A full cone NAT is one where all requests from the same internal IP address and port are mapped to the same external IP address and port. Furthermore, any external host can send a packet to the internal host, by sending a packet to the mapped external address.

Port Restricted Cone NAT
A port restricted cone NAT is like a restricted cone NAT, but the restriction includes port numbers. Specifically, an external host can send a packet, with source IP address X and source port P, to the internal host only if the internal host had previously sent a packet to IP address X and port P.

Δεν ξερω εμενα δεν μου φαινεται καλο αυτο το PORT RESTRICTED CONE NAT, το λεει και η λεξη αλλωστε!

- - - Updated - - -

εχω δοκιμασει πορτες winbox 8291 (προγραμμα διαχειρισης mikrotik router), πορτα για cctv dvr, πορτα αλλη για ipcamera, pptp vpn, ipsec δεν ανοιγει τιποτα. 
Ειχα δηλωσει και DMZ δεν θα επρεπε να το φτανω το μηχανημα οποιοδηποτε? τιποτα παλι.

- - - Updated - - -

και φωτο

----------


## citakis

Ναι οι ρυθμίσεις μας είναι ίδιες διαφέρει μόνο το κομμάτι ADSL/VDSL

Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει άλλη συσκευή γιατί σε όλα συνδέομαι με το VPN αλλά θα κανω μια δοκιμή να στήσω κάτι και να ανοίξω μια θύρα ακόμα και θα σε ενημερώσω

----------


## delas

Ο bonding server, μόνο σε εμένα πέφτει κάθε μέρα; Η "εξωτερική" IP του bonding, μόνο σε εμένα αλλάζει 1-5 φορές την ημέρα;

----------


## Nikiforos

> Με το microtiκ δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω γιατί δεν το έχω δουλέψει ποτέ, αλλά εγώ θα δοκίμαζα με το ΝormalNAT πρώτα, όπως σου είπα δοκίμασε με τους ελαχιστους περιορισμούς και μόλις δουλέψει ξεκίνα να το περιορίζεις
> 
> Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει άλλη συσκευή γιατί σε όλα συνδέομαι με το VPN αλλά θα κανω μια δοκιμή να στήσω κάτι και να ανοίξω μια θύρα ακόμα και θα σε ενημερώσω


Δεν μιλαω συγκεκριμενα για το mikrotik για μια πορτα μιλαμε.
Το ΝΑΤ ειναι απο τον παροχο αυτο δεν αλλαζει αυτοε ειναι δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι. Ειναι και ανενεργη η επιλογη αλλαγης αλλωστε και να μην ηταν αν δεν υποστηριζει κατι αλλο απλα δεν θα εχεις ιντερνετ.
Ετσι που τα δουλευεις μαλλον περνανε με το αλλο ρουτερ δεν ειμαστε σιγουροι αν δουλευουν ή οχι.

Πρεπει ανεξαρτητη πηγη εκτος ρουτερ.
Εγω και το μικροτικ που ειπα εβαλα ενα αλλο που δεν εχει καν firewall για να δω.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι πες οτι δεν εχεις αλλο ρουτερ απο πισω, απο την στιγμη που στο booster δεν ανοιγουν πορτες ειναι αχρηστο. Δλδ τι μονο για να εχεις ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο, υπηρεσιες οτι εχουμε, καμερες κτλ τι γινεται?

----------


## citakis

> Ο bonding server, μόνο σε εμένα πέφτει κάθε μέρα; Η "εξωτερική" IP του bonding, μόνο σε εμένα αλλάζει 1-5 φορές την ημέρα;


και σε εμένα αλλάζει κάποιες φορές μέσα στη μέρα χωρίς να δείξει αποσύνδεση

----------


## Nikiforos

> και σε εμένα αλλάζει κάποιες φορές μέσα στη μέρα χωρίς να δείξει αποσύνδεση


δεν κανουν αποσυνδεση για να αλλαξουν ip, ετσι γινεται στις dynamic ips.

----------


## citakis

*Nikiforos* έκανα δοκιμή και με ένα raspberry web server και ssh, και μια webcam που έχω, απέκτησα πρόσβαση σε όλα χωρίς πρόβλημα, αλλά ανακατευθύνω τις θύρες τους πάνω από τις 50000 από το Openwrt.
Πάντως εγω την λύση την βρήκα στο δικό μου router, και αυτό θα σου έλεγα να κάνεις και εσύ, στο Bonding άνοιξε τις θύρες και παίξε λιγο με το δικό σου Firewall.

----------


## Nikiforos

Μα ο σκοπος ειναι να ΜΗΝ θελω το 2ο ρουτερ! πες οτι χαλασε κατι να μην εχεις backup?
Αλλιως και τωρα οπως τα εχω ολα παιζουν.
Αλλα ξαναλεω για να εχεις σε δικο σου ρουτερ ολη την ταχυτητα θες DMZ.
Τωρα αυτα με το openwrt δεν τα καταλαβαινω εχω χρονια να δουλεψω openwrt και οταν το δουλευα ηταν routerboard για το awmn οχι για ιντερνετ.

- - - Updated - - -

Δοκιμασε απευθειας στο booster τις πορτες αστο το openwrt να δουμε αμα δουλευει.

----------


## delas

> δεν κανουν αποσυνδεση για να αλλαξουν ip, ετσι γινεται στις dynamic ips.


Ναι αλλά αποσυνδέει από ενεργά connections.

----------


## Nikiforos

Τωρα μπηκα στο ρουτερ μου εχουν ανοιξει πορτες βλεπω στο bonding αλλα δοκιμασα τωρα παλι τιποτα δεν....

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι αλλά αποσυνδέει από ενεργά connections.


αν πεσεις πανω στην στιγμη μαλλον ναι.

----------


## citakis

> Δοκιμασε απευθειας στο booster τις πορτες αστο το openwrt να δουμε αμα δουλευει.


Απευθείας ήταν το πρώτο που δοκίμασα, και το είχα αναφέρει σε προηγούμενο post

----------


## Nikiforos

> Απευθείας ήταν το πρώτο που δοκίμασα, και το είχα αναφέρει σε προηγούμενο post


μαλλον εχει προβλημα το δικο μου τοτε.
Παλι βλέπω οτι ειχαν μπει απο οτε και πειραζαν διαφορα, αποτελεσμα δεν βλεπω....ουτε ειχα καμια ενημερωση.
Για να το κανω DMZ πρεπει να κανω πολλες μετατροπες και δεν εχω καθολου χρονο μιση μερα που παω εκει περα με 1000 δουλειες.
Αλλα και παλι το θεμα ειναι πανω του να δουλευουν ολα οπως πρεπει.
Ειναι αδιανοητο να μην μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις αυτονομα.

- - - Updated - - -

Μπορεις να δεις στην WAN configuration (εδειξα φωτο απο πανω) αν και σενα λεει port restricted cone nat ? λεω μπας και μου εχουν κανει λαθος εκει, μηπως και!

- - - Updated - - -

Τις πορτες που λες με το raspi τις ειχες ανοιξει στο bonding interface ή στο internet?

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτα τα BINDING ports που λεει σε αλλα ρουτερ εχω δει να ειναι τικαρισμενα εδω δεν ειναι, δεν ξερω αν εχει καμια σχεση.

----------


## delas

Static IP δίνουν σε tunneled connection?

----------


## Nikiforos

> Static IP δίνουν σε tunneled connection?


οχι το λεει και στην σελιδα την επισημη του booster.

----------


## citakis

> Μπορεις να δεις στην WAN configuration (εδειξα φωτο απο πανω) αν και σενα λεει port restricted cone nat ? λεω μπας και μου εχουν κανει λαθος εκει, μηπως και!


Το wan configuration είναι ιδιο, εκτος από τις διαφορες ADSL/VDSL, και σε εμένα γράφει port restricted cone nat. 
Εγώ όμως έχω απενεργοποιήσει και το ipv6 τελείως αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι κάνει αυτό καμία διαφορά

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 239735





> Τις πορτες που λες με το raspi τις ειχες ανοιξει στο bonding interface ή στο internet?


Όλες οι θύρες που άνοιξα είναι στο bonding, γιατί και η ip από το ddns είναι ρυθμισμένη στο bonding







> Αυτα τα BINDING ports που λεει σε αλλα ρουτερ εχω δει να ειναι τικαρισμενα εδω δεν ειναι, δεν ξερω αν εχει καμια σχεση.


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς σε αυτή την πρόταση, αλλά αν εννοείς το check box για ενεργοποίηση του κάθε κανόνα είναι στο menu  του κανόνα και φαίνεται μόλις τον ανοίξεις
Το screenshot δείχνει καλύτερα αυτό που εννοώ


Από ότι κατάλαβα από προηγούμενο μήνυμα θες να καταργήσεις το microtik και να τα έχεις όλα πάνω στο bonding. Κανονικά αυτό δεν θα πρεπε να είναι πρόβλημα. Δοκίμασε να κάνεις ένα reset στο Bonding συνέδεσε τα όλα επάνω του και δοκίμασε να ανοίξεις τις θύρες. 
Σε εμένα αυτό το  μέρος δούλεψε από την πρώτη στιγμή, δεν βλέπω λόγο να μην γίνει και σε εσένα

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, reset το bondig πως το κανουμε?

λεω να μην πεδευομαι τσαμπα, ετσι κι αλλιως δεν εχω σκοπο να χρησιμοποιω αυτο σαν main router, αλλωστε πες οτι σου χαλασε το αλλο και εισαι εκτος, πρεπει οι συσκευες σου να αλλαξουν gw στην ip του booster, και πως θα γινει αυτο οταν δεν τις φτανεις απομακρυσμενα?

Θα κανω DMZ ετσι κι αλλιως αυτο λενε ολοι οτι χρειαζεται για να παιξεις στο δικο σου ρουτερ με bonding, με pppoe passthrough ή Bridge mode δεν περναει.
Ομως επειδη δεν μενω εκει και παω για λιγες ωρες, θα περασω απομακρυσμενα τις ρυθμισεις στο mikrotik router και οταν θα υπαρξει χρονος θα γινει η αλλαγη απο pppoe passthrough σε DMZ.

- - - Updated - - -

Ας τα ξεχασουμε προς το παρον ολα αυτα με δευτερο ρουτερ δικο μας κτλ, πως βλεπουμε τι ταχυτητα πιανουμε? συνδυαστικη?
φαινεται πχ σε speedtest oocla?
εντωμεταξυ εκει δεν εχω τελειο σημα, και δεν εχω καταφερει να ξεκλειδωσω μονιμα το μενου για εξωτερικη κεραια 4G.

----------


## citakis

Για να κάνεις Reset στην κεντρική σελίδα όταν κάνεις login, κάνεις klik πάνω στην εικόνα του router, θα σου εμφανίσει επιλογες 
για αλλάγή password, Restart και  *Restore Defaults*

----------


## Nikiforos

> Για να κάνεις Reset στην κεντρική σελίδα όταν κάνεις login, κάνεις klik πάνω στην εικόνα του router, θα σου εμφανίσει επιλογες 
> για αλλάγή password, Restart και  *Restore Defaults*


ευχαριστω, δεν τα ειχα δει καν! βεβαια το restore defaults θα τα χασουμε ολα λογικα?
απο default ειναι οn ομως το pppoe passthrough σωστα? λογικα θα μπορω να μπω παλι, αλλα δεν θα εχω προσβαση στο web interface, θα πρεπει να εχω φτιαξει εναν nat κανονα στο Mikrotik να μπορει να δει το διαφορετικο subnet (ip range).

Ειδα στο lan οτι μπορει να παρει 2η ip οποτε μπορω να το δοκιμασω πριν.

----------


## jkoukos

> Τώρα με έβαλες σε σκέψεις γιατί το wireguard το τρέχω στο Openwrt αλλά τον κανόνα τον έχω στο PortForward (έχει γίνει έτσι γιατί αρχικά το wireguard έτρεχε σε raspberry και αργότερα το μετέφερα στο router και απλά άλλαξα τον κανόνα στο PortForward)
> 
> Η αλλάγή που έκανα ήταν ότι δήλωσα σε ποια εσωτερική IP αντιστοιχεί η ανοιχτή θύρα, το πεδίο παλαιότερα ήταν "any" δηλαδή σε όποιον την απαιτήσει αλλά το ρουτερ πάντα ανταποκρινόταν, τώρα ποια όπως φαίνεται αυτό δεν αρκεί και έπρεπε να δηλωθεί. 
> Θα δοκιμάσω πάντως και με κανόνα στο TrafficRules.


Εφόσον τρέχει στο OpenWrt, θέλει σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση τον παρακάτω κανόνα που επιτρέπει εισερχόμενη κίνηση στην συγκεκριμένη πόρτα.



```
config rule
	option src 'wan'
	option name 'Wireguard'
	option family 'ipv4'
	option target 'ACCEPT'
	list proto 'udp'
	option dest_port '51826'
```

Επιπλέον σε περίπτωση 2πλού ΝΑΤ όπως είσαι τώρα, χρειάζεται είτε DMZ είτε άνοιγμα της πόρτας (που έχεις κάνει) στο Booster, προς την WAN ΙΡ του OpenWrt.

----------


## Gv2008

Καλησπέρα, αν βάλω adsl στην cosmote και το speedbooster η ταχύτητα που θα έχω θα είναι η αυτή της adsl π.χ. 10 mbps και 40 από το speedbooster? Ή θα έχω μόνο αυτή της adsl? Επίσης για να έχω πάντα και από τις δύο συνδέσεις την ταχύτητα υπάρχει ρύθμιση στο interface? Θα ήθελα να μην παίρνει ανάλογα το bandwitch από την adsl ή από το 4G αλλά πάντα και από τα δύο; Τώρα έχω VDSL στη WIND που η COSMOTE δεν έχει αλλά λόγω προβλημάτων στο κινητό θέλω να το πάρω. Αξίζει; Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ΠΑΝΤΑ η ταχύτητα να είναι adsl +4G? Τέλος, το router speedport speed booster 2.0 έχει 4G+?

----------


## citakis

> Καλησπέρα, αν βάλω adsl στην cosmote και το speedbooster η ταχύτητα που θα έχω θα είναι η αυτή της adsl π.χ. 10 mbps και 40 από το speedbooster? Ή θα έχω μόνο αυτή της adsl? Επίσης για να έχω πάντα και από τις δύο συνδέσεις την ταχύτητα υπάρχει ρύθμιση στο interface? Θα ήθελα να μην παίρνει ανάλογα το bandwitch από την adsl ή από το 4G αλλά πάντα και από τα δύο; Τώρα έχω VDSL στη WIND που η COSMOTE δεν έχει αλλά λόγω προβλημάτων στο κινητό θέλω να το πάρω. Αξίζει; Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ΠΑΝΤΑ η ταχύτητα να είναι adsl +4G? Τέλος, το router speedport speed booster 2.0 έχει 4G+?


Αν η VDSL λειτουργεί σωστά τότε δεν πιστεύω ότι θα έχεις κάποιο όφελος να βάλεις το booster. 
Η υπηρεσία δημιουργήθηκε για πελάτες που δεν μπορούν να έχουν καλύτερες ταχύτητες μέσω επίγειας καλωδίωσης και δίνεται μια ενίσχυση της ταχύτητας μέσω του δικτύου 4G η οποία περιορίζεται σε μέγιστο τα +60 Mbps (με αγκαλιά την κεραία). Βέβαια αν το σήμα 4G δεν είναι τέλειο δεν θα δεις τέτοια ταχύτητα αλλά με ένα καλό σήμα θα δείς +30 Mbps και μην ξεχνάς ότι αυτές οι ταχύτητες είναι για τα πρώτα 100GB γιατί μετά θα περιορίσει την ενίσχυση στα +15Μbps.

Επιπλέον η ενίσχυση από το 4G δεν είναι συνεχής αλλά μόνο όταν υπερβείς τα όρια της ADLS/VDSL, τότε ανοίγει το 4G και αυξάνει την ταχύτητα, αυτό βοηθά να μην καταναλωθούν τα 100GB πολύ γρήγορα (αν και δεν φτάνουν πουθενά σε μια οικογένεια).

----------


## Nikiforos

> Καλησπέρα, αν βάλω adsl στην cosmote και το speedbooster η ταχύτητα που θα έχω θα είναι η αυτή της adsl π.χ. 10 mbps και 40 από το speedbooster? Ή θα έχω μόνο αυτή της adsl? Επίσης για να έχω πάντα και από τις δύο συνδέσεις την ταχύτητα υπάρχει ρύθμιση στο interface? Θα ήθελα να μην παίρνει ανάλογα το bandwitch από την adsl ή από το 4G αλλά πάντα και από τα δύο; Τώρα έχω VDSL στη WIND που η COSMOTE δεν έχει αλλά λόγω προβλημάτων στο κινητό θέλω να το πάρω. Αξίζει; Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ΠΑΝΤΑ η ταχύτητα να είναι adsl +4G? Τέλος, το router speedport speed booster 2.0 έχει 4G+?


καλησπερα, για αρχη διαβασε το FAQ https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...d_booster.html θα σου λυσει πολλες αποριες. 
Η ταχυτητα εξαρταται απο την ποιοτητα σηματος και αν το δικτυο ειναι καθαρο να μην ειναι πιτα που λεμε.
Λες λογω προβληματων στο κινητο θες να το παρεις? τι σχεση εχει το κινητο? δεν καταλαβα.
Αν εχεις VDSL στην WIND και δεν δινει η Cosmote αν και μου φαινεται παραξενο πως δεν δινει ενω εχει η WIND! τοτε δεν αξιζει με ADSL μην το συζητας καν.
Επισης ειναι 100GB τον μηνα που μπορει να τα φας γρηγορα αναλογα τι κανεις και μετα ριχνει την ταχυτητα μεχρι +15. Οποτε ειναι αρκετα λιγοτερα απο VDSL εστω και 50αρα αν εχεις.
Στο προφιλ σου ωστοσο λες FTTH 200!!! τετοια εχεις ή VDSL? αλλο το ενα, αλλο το αλλο.... αν εχεις FTTH 200/20 μην το συζητας καν δεν αξιζει ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! ουτε αν θα ειχες VDSL 50 δεν αξιζει.

----------


## citakis

Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να συνδεθεί στο DN9245X6-10 με telnet ή ssh;
Βρήκα στο config file την επιλογή για ενεργοποίηση και έχουν ανοίξει και τα δύο αλλά το username - password που έχει το webinterface αποτυγχάνει να συνδεθεί και στα δύο, προφανώς είναι διαφορετικός ο κωδικός

Για να μην ψάχνω στα τυφλά αν κάποιος ξέρει τι να βάλω στο login ας με ενημερώσει.
--------------------------------------------------------
Το βρήκα τελικά σε προηγούμενο post
username: root
password: adminHW

Τώρα ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα κάνω ζημιά!!!!!

----------


## Nikiforos

ναι το εχω κανει εγω, αλλα το ανοιξα μονο απο lan οχι wan, αλλα εχω απομακρυσμενη προσβαση λογω των vpn στο mikrotik.
αλλα εχει τοσες πολλες εντολες χωρις να υπαρχει ενα manual που τελικα δεν κανεις τιποτα.

Ασχετο τελικα περασα ρυθμισεις για DMZ οτι μπορω απομακρυσμενα και στο booster και στο mikrotik, οταν θα εχω χρονο στο εξοχικο αυτο ή το αλλο Σαββατο θα τα φτιαξω σε λειτουργια και τελος μετα το pppoe passthrough.

- - - Updated - - -

Ευτυχως που το εχω κανει με επιτυχια εδω με την inalan και εχω ετοιμες τις ρυθμισεις.

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτο που με πειραζει ειναι οτι δεν καταφερα να ανοιξω μονιμα την επιλογη για εξωτερικη κεραια, εχω μια 35dbi panel για huawei stick σε CRC9 male βυσματα, εχω βρει μετατροπεις για SMA male στo ebay china, αλλα αν η επιλογη δεν μεινει μονιμη δεν θα δουλευει.

----------


## newbye

> Αν η VDSL λειτουργεί σωστά τότε δεν πιστεύω ότι θα έχεις κάποιο όφελος να βάλεις το booster. 
> Η υπηρεσία δημιουργήθηκε για πελάτες που δεν μπορούν να έχουν καλύτερες ταχύτητες μέσω επίγειας καλωδίωσης και δίνεται μια ενίσχυση της ταχύτητας μέσω του δικτύου 4G η οποία περιορίζεται σε μέγιστο τα +60 Mbps (με αγκαλιά την κεραία). Βέβαια αν το σήμα 4G δεν είναι τέλειο δεν θα δεις τέτοια ταχύτητα αλλά με ένα καλό σήμα θα δείς +30 Mbps και μην ξεχνάς ότι αυτές οι ταχύτητες είναι για τα πρώτα 100GB γιατί μετά θα περιορίσει την ενίσχυση στα +15Μbps.
> 
> Επιπλέον η ενίσχυση από το 4G δεν είναι συνεχής αλλά μόνο όταν υπερβείς τα όρια της ADLS/VDSL, τότε ανοίγει το 4G και αυξάνει την ταχύτητα, αυτό βοηθά να μην καταναλωθούν τα 100GB πολύ γρήγορα (αν και δεν φτάνουν πουθενά σε μια οικογένεια).


Πήρα κάποιες μετρήσεις για να δεις περίπου τι συμβαίνει

Μεικτό speedtest  VDSL + 4G (Booster v1)
Server: Cosmote S.A. - Athens (id = 5188)
ISP: Cosmote
Latency:    14.68 ms   (1.58 ms jitter)
Download:    33.43 Mbps (data used: 59.9 MB )
Upload:     3.62 Mbps (data used: 6.2 MB )
Packet Loss:     0.0%

Μόνο VDSL 15/1 (Booster v1)
Latency:     6.27 ms   (0.36 ms jitter)
Download:    15.27 Mbps (data used: 13.1 MB )
Upload:     0.97 Mbps (data used: 438.3 kB )
Packet Loss:     0.0%

Μόνο 4G (Booster v1)
Latency:    33.71 ms   (2.76 ms jitter)
Download:    44.58 Mbps (data used: 72.4 MB )
Upload:     4.00 Mbps (data used: 5.5 MB )
Packet Loss:     0.0%

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, πως εκανες τις μετρησεις ?

----------


## newbye

> καλησπερα, πως εκανες τις μετρησεις ?


Speedtest® CLI

----------


## Nikiforos

> Speedtest® CLI


καλημερα, α δεν το ηξερα αυτο, ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## citakis

> Πήρα κάποιες μετρήσεις για να δεις περίπου τι συμβαίνει
> 
> Μεικτό speedtest  VDSL + 4G (Booster v1)
> Server: Cosmote S.A. - Athens (id = 5188)
> ISP: Cosmote
> Latency:    14.68 ms   (1.58 ms jitter)
> Download:    33.43 Mbps (data used: 59.9 MB )
> Upload:     3.62 Mbps (data used: 6.2 MB )
> Packet Loss:     0.0%
> ...


Δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι θα ήθελες να δω, πάντως και εσύ χρειάζοσουν το booster και καλά έκανες και το έχεις. 
Αυτό το 1Mbps Upload όταν το βλέπω, σε συνδέσεις ADSL ή σε αδύναμες VDSL σαν την δική σου, μου κάθεται στο λαιμό.
Είναι πραγματικά απαγορευτικό για οποιαδήποτε εργασία, όχι ότι ικανοποιούμαι με τα 4Μbps Upload που έχουμε με το booster αλλά θα μας κρατήσει στην επιφάνεια για λίγο ακόμα μέχρι να κάνουν το booster 5G ή να αποκτήσετε οπτική ίνα (για εμένα δεν το βλέπω)

- - - Updated - - -




> και δεν εχω καταφερει να ξεκλειδωσω μονιμα το μενου για εξωτερικη κεραια 4G.


To menu της επιλογής κεραίας δεν χρειάζεται να το ξεκλειδώσεις μόνιμα, το ξεκλειδώνεις μια φορά μαζί με το κουμπί APPLY, και η ρύθμιση αποθηκεύεται στο config file μόνιμα. Από εκείνη την στιγμή και μετά ισχύει άσχετα αν το menu δεν εμφανίζεται.
Μάλιστα μπορείς να μην ασχοληθείς καν με το webinterface και να πειράξεις μόνο το config file, αρκεί να ξέρεις τι θες να αλλάξεις (ή να χαλάσεις).  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Nikiforos

> To menu της επιλογής κεραίας δεν χρειάζεται να το ξεκλειδώσεις μόνιμα, το ξεκλειδώνεις μια φορά μαζί με το κουμπί APPLY, και η ρύθμιση αποθηκεύεται στο config file μόνιμα. Από εκείνη την στιγμή και μετά ισχύει άσχετα αν το menu δεν εμφανίζεται.
> Μάλιστα μπορείς να μην ασχοληθείς καν με το webinterface και να πειράξεις μόνο το config file, αρκεί να ξέρεις τι θες να αλλάξεις (ή να χαλάσεις).


Καλησπερα, οπως εχουν πει τα παιδια μερικα ποστς πισω, μεσω browser μπορεις να ανοιξεις το τι δειχνει σαν προγραμματισμος και απο εκει αμα τα πειραξω δειχνει κανονικα επιλογη για κεραια, ειχα βαλει και φωτο.
Στο αρχειο του config το εχει αλλιως. Δεν πιανει οπως μου ειπαν να το κανω απο εκει και απο browser ΔΕΝ αποθηκευεται καθολου, οταν παω και κατεβασω το config δεν εχει αλλαξει τιποτα σχετικο και δεν το δειχνει στην διαχειριση. 
Δε νομιζω οτι θα παιζει αφου συνεχιζει να γραφει οτι χρησιμοποιει την εσωτερικη κεραια!
τα εχεις κανει εσυ αυτα ?

- - - Updated - - -

Aμα θες σε λιγο να το δουμε να ανεβασω το σχετικο config και φωτο απο το αλλο να τα δεις.

----------


## newbye

> Δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι θα ήθελες να δω, πάντως και εσύ χρειάζοσουν το booster και καλά έκανες και το έχεις. 
> Αυτό το 1Mbps Upload όταν το βλέπω, σε συνδέσεις ADSL ή σε αδύναμες VDSL σαν την δική σου, μου κάθεται στο λαιμό.
> Είναι πραγματικά απαγορευτικό για οποιαδήποτε εργασία, όχι ότι ικανοποιούμαι με τα 4Μbps Upload που έχουμε με το booster αλλά θα μας κρατήσει στην επιφάνεια για λίγο ακόμα μέχρι να κάνουν το booster 5G ή να αποκτήσετε οπτική ίνα (για εμένα δεν το βλέπω)
> - - - Updated - - -


Δεν ήταν για σένα, αλλά βαρέθηκα να κάνω edit  :Embarassed: . Το booster το έχω χρόνια. Μέχρι τα μέσα του μήνα είχα ADSL 3down/0,16up με ping >30  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Τώρα το VDSL 15/1 με ping 6,5ms μόνο κακό δεν είναι. Αλλά και 50ρι να πήγαινε το vdsl, το booster δε θα το έκοβα για επαγγελματικούς λόγους.

----------


## Nikiforos

Σχετικα με την κεραια, δειχνω την επιλογη μετα το πειραγμα στον browser.
Στον browser εκτος εκει που εχω την μπλε γραμμη θελει και παρακατω μετα απο 13 γραμμες και στα δυο ελεγε none, αυτα τα none σβηνουμε.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι αμα βγω και μπω δεν εχει μεινει, ή αν παω σε αλλα μενου και γυρισω.
Επισης αν κατεβασω στο καπακι το config δεν εχει αλλαξει τιποτα.

- - - Updated - - -

Στο xml config file τωρα εχει αυτη την γραμμη καπου : X_HW_MobileInterface Enable="0" AntennaSet="Auto" LTEBandSet="B1B3B5B7B8B20B28B32B38">
οπως και να την εκανα τιποτα, τι 1 εβαλα στο enable, τι στο AntennaSet εβαλα Outer τιποτα.

Εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα πως θα μεινει μονιμη η επιλογη εξωτερικης κεραιας?

----------


## citakis

Nikiforos δεν με κατάλαβες, κάνε την αλλάγή όπως στο screenshot που δείχνεις και πήγαινε 
*Maintenance --> Configuration Management* και πάτησε στο *Download Configuration File*
Το αρχείο που θα κατεβάσεις (αυτό είναι το config file που ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο post) άνοιξε το με έναν κειμενογράφο ή με browser και αναζήτησε "antenna" και θα βρεις μια γραμμή όπως η παρακάτω


```
<X_HW_MobileInterface Enable="0" AntennaSet="Inner"
```

Στο AntennaSet θα γράφει "Auto", "Inner" 'ή "Outer" ανάλογα με το τι έχεις επιλέξει κάθε φορά και αυτό παραμένει και μετά το restart του router

----------


## TsonTson

> Σχετικα με την κεραια, δειχνω την επιλογη μετα το πειραγμα στον browser.
> Στον browser εκτος εκει που εχω την μπλε γραμμη θελει και παρακατω μετα απο 13 γραμμες και στα δυο ελεγε none, αυτα τα none σβηνουμε.
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι αμα βγω και μπω δεν εχει μεινει, ή αν παω σε αλλα μενου και γυρισω.
> Επισης αν κατεβασω στο καπακι το config δεν εχει αλλαξει τιποτα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Στο xml config file τωρα εχει αυτη την γραμμη καπου : X_HW_MobileInterface Enable="0" AntennaSet="Auto" LTEBandSet="B1B3B5B7B8B20B28B32B38">
> οπως και να την εκανα τιποτα, τι 1 εβαλα στο enable, τι στο AntennaSet εβαλα Outer τιποτα.
> ...


Θες να πεις ότι αλλάζεις το auto από το config file σε outer, κάνεις save, ανεβάζεις το αλλαγμένο config file, και στο αλλάζει πάλι μόνο του σε auto;;

Εγώ το είχα δοκιμάσει και με τους 2 τρόπους όταν το είχα (και με inspect στο browser και με αλλαγή από το config file), και η αλλαγή έμενε. Τώρα αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι δεν ξέρω.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι θα ήθελες να δω, πάντως και εσύ χρειάζοσουν το booster και καλά έκανες και το έχεις. 
> Αυτό το 1Mbps Upload όταν το βλέπω, σε συνδέσεις ADSL ή σε αδύναμες VDSL σαν την δική σου, μου κάθεται στο λαιμό.
> Είναι πραγματικά απαγορευτικό για οποιαδήποτε εργασία, όχι ότι ικανοποιούμαι με τα 4Μbps Upload που έχουμε με το booster αλλά θα μας κρατήσει στην επιφάνεια για λίγο ακόμα μέχρι να κάνουν το booster 5G ή να αποκτήσετε οπτική ίνα (για εμένα δεν το βλέπω)


Πόσο δίκιο έχεις σε αυτό για το upload που λες... Πλέον με το 1Μ δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τπτ.. Πας να στείλεις κάτι πχ κανα βίντεο σε κανα viber, messenger και κάνει αιώνες... 
Είχα μια adsl στο εξοχικό που τερμάτιζε στα 22 κοντά.. Ήμουν μια χαρά σχετικά με αυτή τη ταχύτητα, αλλά το 1Μ up ήταν σφάχτης που λένε.. 
Κάποτε είχα παλέψει με το annex-m που πήγαινε το up στα 2, αλλά έκοβε 3-4Μ από το down, οπότε δεν ήταν και πολύ σωστή λύση.. 
Τελικά την αναβάθμισα σε 50/5 (από α.κ) και ανάσανε ο τόπος λίγο... Είχα και επιλογή για ftth στα ίδια χρήματα, με μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, αλλά δεν ήθελα να ανοίξω ιστορίες αυτό το διάστημα... Προσωπικά τη 50αρα τη θεωρώ οκ σαν πακέτο τη σήμερον ημέρα.. Αν όμως είχαν το up στα 10 αντί για 5 όπως έκαναν cyta & wind παλαιότερα σε γραμμές από α.κ, θα ήταν πιο καλά... Αλλά υγεία..

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν ήταν για σένα, αλλά βαρέθηκα να κάνω edit . Το booster το έχω χρόνια. Μέχρι τα μέσα του μήνα είχα ADSL 3down/0,16up με ping >30 . Τώρα το VDSL 15/1 με ping 6,5ms μόνο κακό δεν είναι. Αλλά και 50ρι να πήγαινε το vdsl, το booster δε θα το έκοβα για επαγγελματικούς λόγους.


Μωρέ καλά τα λες για το 50αρι+booster, αλλά τα πάγια μετά στο Θεό.... Και ο οτε ακόμη και με τις νέες μειωμένες τιμές, μόνο φθηνός δεν είναι... Σε 24αρα δίχως άλλη επιλογή να το καταλάβω το booster, σε 50αρα έχει νόημα;  :Thinking: 
*

Off Topic



*Spoiler:*




			Βλέπω και κάτι υπαλλήλους που παίρνουν τα βανάκια του οτε και τα γυρνάνε για προσωπική χρήση και μου γυρίζει το μάτι... 
Αλλά οκ.. Επιλογή είναι το να πάει κάποιος στον οτε με τις τιμές που έχει...

----------


## Nikiforos

> Nikiforos δεν με κατάλαβες, κάνε την αλλάγή όπως στο screenshot που δείχνεις και πήγαινε 
> *Maintenance --> Configuration Management* και πάτησε στο *Download Configuration File*
> Το αρχείο που θα κατεβάσεις (αυτό είναι το config file που ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο post) άνοιξε το με έναν κειμενογράφο ή με browser και αναζήτησε "antenna" και θα βρεις μια γραμμή όπως η παρακάτω
> 
> 
> ```
> <X_HW_MobileInterface Enable="0" AntennaSet="Inner"
> ```
> 
> Στο AntennaSet θα γράφει "Auto", "Inner" 'ή "Outer" ανάλογα με το τι έχεις επιλέξει κάθε φορά και αυτό παραμένει και μετά το restart του router


καλημερα αυτο ακριβως ειπα οτι κανω! το εχω δοκιμασει τουλαχιστον 3 φορες.
Δεν μενει. Εχω δοκιμασει και enable 1 και Auto και Outer τιποτα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Θες να πεις ότι αλλάζεις το auto από το config file σε outer, κάνεις save, ανεβάζεις το αλλαγμένο config file, και στο αλλάζει πάλι μόνο του σε auto;;
> 
> Εγώ το είχα δοκιμάσει και με τους 2 τρόπους όταν το είχα (και με inspect στο browser και με αλλαγή από το config file), και η αλλαγή έμενε. Τώρα αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι δεν ξέρω.


καλημερα, εχω κατεβασει το αρχειο, το αλλαζω, το ανεβαζω και δεν γινεται κατι.
Απο τον browser μεσα δεν το κραταει, το κανει εκεινη την στιγμη στην σελιδα που ειμαι, αν μπω σε αλλο μενου και ξαναγυρισω εγινε οπως ηταν.
Ισως να εχει νεοτερη εκδοση FW και δεν πιανει τι να πω!

Αν δεν βρω λυση δεν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει εξωτερικη κεραια γιατι δειχνει εσωτερικη συνεχεια. Και εκει δεν εχω και τελειο σημα.

Το enable Κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε να γινεται 1?

- - - Updated - - -

Θα φτιαξω το DMZ τωρα να μπορει να δουλευει σωστα και μετα θα τα ξαναδοκιμασω παλι.
Οταν ανεβασουμε το conf κανει κανονικα reboot ετσι? ή πρεπει να γινει χειροκινητα? γιατι ειμαι απομακρυσμενα δεν ειμαι εκει.
Μηπως κατι δεν γινεται και δεν το αλλαζει ?

- - - Updated - - -

μηπως φταιει ο browser που δεν το κραταει? ειμαι απο Linux Με firefox, εσυ με τι το εκανες?

----------


## newbye

> Μωρέ καλά τα λες για το 50αρι+booster, αλλά τα πάγια μετά στο Θεό.... Και ο οτε ακόμη και με τις νέες μειωμένες τιμές, μόνο φθηνός δεν είναι... Σε 24αρα δίχως άλλη επιλογή να το καταλάβω το booster, σε 50αρα έχει νόημα; 
> *
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> ...


Για επαγγελματικούς λόγους είναι απαραίτητο ως backup σε περίπτωση που έχει πρόβλημα η σταθερή. Είναι σαν να πληρώνω μια ασφάλεια 6,5€ το μήνα, που μπορεί να χρειαστεί μπορεί και όχι.

----------


## citakis

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> μηπως φταιει ο browser που δεν το κραταει? ειμαι απο Linux Με firefox, εσυ με τι το εκανες?


O browser δεν παιζει ρόλο και εγώ από Linux με Firefox μπαίνω.

----------


## Nikiforos

> O browser δεν παιζει ρόλο και εγώ από Linux με Firefox μπαίνω.


Αν αλλαξεις κατι σου κραταει ομως τις ρυθμισεις? εγω πχ αλλαζω αυτα με την κεραια που ειπαμε (εχω βαλει φωτος ποιο πανω), με το που παω να το σωσω το conf τα εχει χασει.
Αν κατεβασω το conf και τα αλλαξω οπως ειπαμε πριν δεν αλλαζει κατι, ενω εχουν αλλαξει μεσα στο conf αρχειο κανονικα!!!
θα με τρελανει δλδ! δεν σκεφτηκα μηπως ειναι θεμα cookies θυμαται δλδ πως ηταν πριν και δειχνει τα παλια.
Επρεπε να δοκιμασω απο αλλου μετα.

----------


## citakis

> Αν αλλαξεις κατι σου κραταει ομως τις ρυθμισεις? εγω πχ αλλαζω αυτα με την κεραια που ειπαμε (εχω βαλει φωτος ποιο πανω), με το που παω να το σωσω το conf τα εχει χασει.
> Αν κατεβασω το conf και τα αλλαξω οπως ειπαμε πριν δεν αλλαζει κατι, ενω εχουν αλλαξει μεσα στο conf αρχειο κανονικα!!!
> θα με τρελανει δλδ! δεν σκεφτηκα μηπως ειναι θεμα cookies θυμαται δλδ πως ηταν πριν και δειχνει τα παλια.
> Επρεπε να δοκιμασω απο αλλου μετα.


Οταν κατεβάσεις το config και το αλλάξεις πρέπει μετά να το κάνεις Restore από την σελίδα που το κατέβασες. Τότε θα κάνει επανεκκίνηση και θα πάρει τις νέες ρυθμίσεις.

Στο firefox τα cookies τα διαγράφεις εύκολα από το εικονίδιο της κλειδαριάς μπροστά από την διεύθυνση.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Οταν κατεβάσεις το config και το αλλάξεις πρέπει μετά να το κάνεις Restore από την σελίδα που το κατέβασες. Τότε θα κάνει επανεκκίνηση και θα πάρει τις νέες ρυθμίσεις.
> 
> Στο firefox τα cookies τα διαγράφεις εύκολα από το εικονίδιο της κλειδαριάς μπροστά από την διεύθυνση.


Κατσε κατεβαζω το config στο pc, το αλλαζω, το σωνω και μετα το ανεβαζω ξανα, δεν κανει reboot? αυτο ακριβως κανω.
Δεν αλλαζει κατι ενω τα εχω κανει οπως εχουμε πει. ΜΟΝΟ για την κεραια.
Το telnet πχ το ανοιξα κανονικα αρα σωστα το κανω.
Για την κεραια εμενα δεν πιανει.

Α καλα τελικα πετυχε απο το config! απλα εγω κοιτουσα το μενου με την επιλογη κεραιας! εκει δεν εχει τιποτα αλλα εδω πετυχε!

Το εκανα απο browser σε εσωτερικη και ενω τα μενου κεραιας δεν μενουν, η αλλαγη κεραιας στην εικονα απο πανω αλλαζει σε εσωτερικη και εχω σημα κανονικα αρα παιζει!!!
απλά εγω κοιτουσα τα μενου και αφου δεν εμεναν νομιζα οτι δεν παιζει!!!!

εσκασε μυνημα απο cosmote για πορτες κτλ λεει οτι ελεγξανε τα ports που τους ειπα και να ελεγξω τις τοπικες μου ρυθμισεις στα μηχανηματα που αντιστοιχουν κτλ.
Φυσικα παλι δεν παιζει τιποτα...
ελπιζω το Σαββατο που θα ενεργοποιησω DMZ να παιζει οπως πρεπει αλλιως παει για επιστροφη και αντε γεια!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Aληθεια υπαρχει κανεις να δουλευει με ΔΙΚΟ του ρουτερ απο πισω και να εχει πληρη ταχυτητα? και αν ναι με ποιον τροπο?

----------


## GregoirX23

> Για επαγγελματικούς λόγους είναι απαραίτητο ως backup σε περίπτωση που έχει πρόβλημα η σταθερή. Είναι σαν να πληρώνω μια ασφάλεια 6,5€ το μήνα, που μπορεί να χρειαστεί μπορεί και όχι.


Θα το συνέχιζες και αν ήταν 50αρα η γραμμή; 
Τώρα έχεις 24 να υποθέσω.. Από πάγιο πόσο είσαι τώρα; Ποιο πρόγραμμα/παροχές έχεις;

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, τελικα και σημερα αλλη μια τεραστια απογοητευση το booster, τετοιο πραγμα δεν το εχω ξαναδει ΠΟΤΕ απο τοτε που εχουν πιασει ρουτερ τα χερια μου. Δεν ξερω τι γινεται.
Ουτε το DMZ δουλευει, ουτε με bonding, ουτε με INTERNET_VDSL interface. Εχασα 2 ωρες να το παλευω αδικα!!!
Να πω οτι εχω DMZ με ΙΝΑΛΑΝ και ξερω το setup πως γινεται σε mikrotik, εδω δεν περναει καν κινηση σαν να ειναι κλειδωμενο!!!
Δεν φτανει αυτο, εκανα 2 φορες επαναφορα εργοστασιακων ρυθμισεων βαζω πανω laptop και κινητο και αυξησεις ταχυτητας δεν βλεπω, ουτε καν κινηση στην κινητη! ενω δειχνει  ʽκαλο ʽ σημα!

Μεχρι που δοκιμασα να ειναι gw αυτο στο ιδιο subnet με τα αλλα μηχανηματα μου δλδ και παλι δεν συμπεριφερεται σωστα!

Τελος τωρα ειμαι σπιτι εχω γυρισω παω να μπω και τα pings στον ΘΕΟ!!!! WTF?????

Μιλαμε τελειως αχρηστο πραγμα, θα κανονισω να το γυρισω δεν την παλευω αλλο....

----------


## puntomania

> καλησπερα, τελικα και σημερα αλλη μια τεραστια απογοητευση το booster, τετοιο πραγμα δεν το εχω ξαναδει ΠΟΤΕ απο τοτε που εχουν πιασει ρουτερ τα χερια μου. Δεν ξερω τι γινεται.
> Ουτε το DMZ δουλευει, ουτε με bonding, ουτε με INTERNET_VDSL interface. Εχασα 2 ωρες να το παλευω αδικα!!!
> Να πω οτι εχω DMZ με ΙΝΑΛΑΝ και ξερω το setup πως γινεται σε mikrotik, εδω δεν περναει καν κινηση σαν να ειναι κλειδωμενο!!!
> Δεν φτανει αυτο, εκανα 2 φορες επαναφορα εργοστασιακων ρυθμισεων βαζω πανω laptop και κινητο και αυξησεις ταχυτητας δεν βλεπω, ουτε καν κινηση στην κινητη! ενω δειχνει  ʽκαλο ʽ σημα!
> 
> Μεχρι που δοκιμασα να ειναι gw αυτο στο ιδιο subnet με τα αλλα μηχανηματα μου δλδ και παλι δεν συμπεριφερεται σωστα!
> 
> Τελος τωρα ειμαι σπιτι εχω γυρισω παω να μπω και τα pings στον ΘΕΟ!!!! WTF?????
> 
> Μιλαμε τελειως αχρηστο πραγμα, θα κανονισω να το γυρισω δεν την παλευω αλλο....


πέρασαν οι καλές εποχές του booster... τώρα πάμε σε LTE/5G...

----------


## Nikiforos

> πέρασαν οι καλές εποχές του booster... τώρα πάμε σε LTE/5G...


Τι εννοεις? με mikrotik μηχανηματα? καλα η περιοχη μου δεν εχει τετοια σηματα...
Χωρις εξωτερικη κεραια ουτε το 4G.
το booster δειχνει σημα, στο κινητο μου δεν πιανει τιποτα, αλλα δεν εχει την 800αρα ειναι mi max 2.
Στο booster δειχνει στην 800αρα οτι πιανει, αλλα τωρα εχω τρελο ping!!! σερνονται τα παντα σαν χελονα.

Εστειλα μυνημα σε εκπροσωπο cosmote για να το κανω επιστροφη. Για τα σκουπιδια κανει μονο....

----------


## macro

Στο booster 1 δουλευε μια χαρα το PF + DMZ παντως. Αν δεν εχεις 4G σημα ουτε το booster θα σου δουλευει.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Στο booster 1 δουλευε μια χαρα το PF + DMZ παντως. Αν δεν εχεις 4G σημα ουτε το booster θα σου δουλευει.


Το booster 1 ηταν τελειως αλλο μηχανημα.
Οπως ειπα δειχνει οτι εχει καλο σημα, επισης οταν ειμαι εκει αυτο που εχει πανω του δειχνει τερμα.
Αν δω ομως μετρησεις δεν εχει κινηση τιποτα ουτε στο mycosmote ακομα και οταν ειχα συνδεθει πανω του με εργοστασιακες ρυθμισεις και δεν ειχα καμια αυξηση ταχυτητας.

Τωρα οπως και χτες και αλλες φορες εχω παρα πολυ αυξημενο ping....
η κατασταση ειναι απο δραματικη εως τελειως αθλια. 
Εχω κανει reboot τα παντα και δεν φτιαχνει, οποτε θελει φτιαχνει μονο του.

Ηδη κανονιζω για ακυρωση της υπηρεσιας, δεν παει αλλο η κατασταση, ποιο αχρηστο πραγμα δεν εχω ξαναδει.

- - - Updated - - -

Υπαρχει καποιος με booster 2 να το δουλευει ΕΠΙΤΥΧΩΣ με DMZ με δικο του Router????

----------


## GregoirX23

> πέρασαν οι καλές εποχές του booster... τώρα πάμε σε LTE/5G...


Μπα, μη το λες.. Δεν ξέρεις πότε θα σου χρειαστεί...  :Smile:

----------


## puntomania

> Μπα, μη το λες.. Δεν ξέρεις πότε θα σου χρειαστεί...


θα φανεί τον Οκτώβριο στη ανανέωση του gigamax...  :Wink:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το booster 1 ηταν τελειως αλλο μηχανημα.
> Οπως ειπα δειχνει οτι εχει καλο σημα, επισης οταν ειμαι εκει αυτο που εχει πανω του δειχνει τερμα.
> Αν δω ομως μετρησεις δεν εχει κινηση τιποτα ουτε στο mycosmote ακομα και οταν ειχα συνδεθει πανω του με εργοστασιακες ρυθμισεις και δεν ειχα καμια αυξηση ταχυτητας.
> 
> Τωρα οπως και χτες και αλλες φορες εχω παρα πολυ αυξημενο ping....
> η κατασταση ειναι απο δραματικη εως τελειως αθλια. 
> Εχω κανει reboot τα παντα και δεν φτιαχνει, οποτε θελει φτιαχνει μονο του.
> 
> Ηδη κανονιζω για ακυρωση της υπηρεσιας, δεν παει αλλο η κατασταση, ποιο αχρηστο πραγμα δεν εχω ξαναδει.
> ...


Επίσης μη το λες.. Και το ΗΑ-35 δεν ήταν καλύτερο.. Είχε και αυτό τα δικά του.. 
Απλά έτσι που το θυμάμαι από κάποια περίοδο που το είχα, σαν μενού ήταν πιο καλό το ΗΑ-35.. 
Το νέο ρουτερ όμως υποτίθεται ότι είναι ανώτερο σε προδιαγραφές.. 
Γενικότερα πάντως το bonding έκανε συχνά τα δικά του με τις ταχύτητες.. Και όταν έπεφτε, ανέβαινε μετά από ώρες.. 
Δεν είναι νέο ούτε αυτό με το bonding.. 

- - - Updated - - -




> θα φανεί τον Οκτώβριο στη ανανέωση του gigamax...




Off Topic


		Ναι, όντως, υπάρχει και αυτή η λύση..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Με έξτρα σιμ κλπ κλπ..
Απλά καλό είναι ένα πακέτο που να έχει και ομιλία μέσα.. 
Απλά μετά ανεβαίνει το πάγιο πολύ... Ε;  :Thinking: 
Θες και 4g router... + ATA για κανα σταθερό τηλ... 
Γενικότερα πάντως σαν κύρια λύση (κύρια γραμμή) δεν είναι να βασίζεσαι πολύ σε ασύρματες υλοποιήσεις νομίζω.. 
Σαν τη σταθερή γραμμή τίποτα που λένε..

----------


## puntomania

> Επίσης μη το λες.. Και το ΗΑ-35 δεν ήταν καλύτερο.. Είχε και αυτό τα δικά του.. 
> Απλά έτσι που το θυμάμαι από κάποια περίοδο που το είχα, σαν μενού ήταν πιο καλό το ΗΑ-35.. 
> Το νέο ρουτερ όμως υποτίθεται ότι είναι ανώτερο σε προδιαγραφές.. 
> Γενικότερα πάντως το bonding έκανε συχνά τα δικά του με τις ταχύτητες.. Και όταν έπεφτε, ανέβαινε μετά από ώρες.. 
> Δεν είναι νέο ούτε αυτό με το bonding.. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...




Το έχω 1+ χρόνο σε επαγγελματική χρήση +voip τηλεφωνία.... και πέρα απο μια διακοπή ενα βράδυ για 2 λεπτά δεν θυμάμαι κατι άλλο. το ίδιο και στο σπίτι που εχω αλλη σιμ

----------


## GregoirX23

> Το έχω 1+ χρόνο σε επαγγελματική χρήση +voip τηλεφωνία.... και πέρα απο μια διακοπή ενα βράδυ για 2 λεπτά δεν θυμάμαι κατι άλλο. το ίδιο και στο σπίτι που εχω αλλη σιμ




Off Topic


		Τι πάγιο; Μόνο απεριόριστα data το πακέτο; Από ομιλία πως τη βγάζεις; Ποιο πάροχο voip έχεις;

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, τελικα κανονισα στις 3/8 θα μου ερθει νεος εξοπλισμος μαλλον θα ειναι το Speedport plus που δινουν πλεον και το booster θα το παω πισω.
Οποτε παλι το Σαββατο θα βρω δουλεια....

----------


## GregoirX23

> καλησπερα, τελικα κανονισα στις 3/8 θα μου ερθει νεος εξοπλισμος μαλλον θα ειναι το Speedport plus που δινουν πλεον και το booster θα το παω πισω.
> Οποτε παλι το Σαββατο θα βρω δουλεια....


Plus H zte H1600..

----------


## Nikiforos

Ευτυχως το εχω στην δουλεια και το ξερω καλα, επισης εχω και stick που συνεργαζονται γιατι ειναι ιδιο αυτο που δινει η Cosmote για backup λυση...και εχω και εξωτερικη κεραια για το stick αυτο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Plus H zte H1600..


παιζει και αλλο? δεν το ηξερα.

- - - Updated - - -

καλα μην χαλαμε το θεμα θα δουμε, θα το ψαξω. Ευχαριστω!

----------


## GregoirX23

Off Topic


		Το έγραψα γιατί πρόσφατα που πήγα σε οτε 50αρα, κ εγώ περίμενα plus αλλά τελικά δίνουν Η1600.. Υπάρχουν σχετικά θέματα στο φορουμ για το νέο ρουτερ..

----------


## Nikiforos

Off Topic



Φιλος τεχνικος μου ειπε οτι αυτο το δινουν ΜΟΝΟ με VDSL, εγω εχω ADSL λεει λογικα το Speedport εκτος αν δεν εχει στην αποθηκη διαθεσιμο. Οπως και να εχει θα δουμε.
Ναι ξερω για τα θεματα οτι μηχανημα αλλαζω και τα θεματα δεν τα παρακολουθω ολα αμα δεν μου χρειαζονται εχει απειρα και χρονο δεν εχουμε.

----------


## dimyok

Aκομα δε καταλαβα τι τους ειπες για το booster 2 . Εγω εδω ειχα να κανω με ζωα που ουτε τους ενδιεφερε τι κολλαει και τι οχι

----------


## Nikiforos

> Aκομα δε καταλαβα τι τους ειπες για το booster 2 . Εγω εδω ειχα να κανω με ζωα που ουτε τους ενδιεφερε τι κολλαει και τι οχι


Εχουμε και λεμε τι ειδα μεχρι τωρα :
1. Δεν μου ανοιγουν πορτες.
2. Δεν δουλευει το DMZ.
3. To σημα ενω δειχνει  ʽκαλο ʽ και πανω του ειναι τερμα δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα σε ταχυτητα, 3 φορες!!!!! εκανα επαναφορα εργοστασιακων ρυθμισεων!!!
4. Οποτε γουσταρει γιατι ετσι απλα γουσταρει εχω ping απο 1000-2000ms+ που δεν μπορω να δουλεψω καμερες, ουτε VOIP.

Απλα ειπα οτι εχω θεμα και με το σημα και επισημα δεν παιρνει κεραια οποτε δεν εχει μα και μου. Δεν μπορεις να πληρωνεις ποσα λεφτα τον μηνα για κατι που δεν προσφερει τιποτα και δεν κανει τα υποσχομενα.

Τεταρτη ερχετε νεο ρουτερ αυτο παει απο εκει που ηρθε και δεν θελω ουτε να ξανακουσω τι θα πει booster με τοσα βασανιστηρια που τραβηξα και τοσες πολυτιμες ωρες που εχασα....

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν πολυπαιρνω τηλεφωνο στελνω μυνηματα προσωπικα σε εκπροσωπο στο facebook messanger και γινεται γρηγορα η δουλεια μου χωρις αναμονες στα τηλ. Ετσι στελνω και φωτος αποδειξεις κτλ και τους τα δειχνει. Μου εχουν πει τεχνικοι οτι τα βλεπουν δλδ. Καλο ε ?

----------


## newbye

> Θα το συνέχιζες και αν ήταν 50αρα η γραμμή; 
> Τώρα έχεις 24 να υποθέσω.. Από πάγιο πόσο είσαι τώρα; Ποιο πρόγραμμα/παροχές έχεις;


Double Play Plus XL, VDSL 50 (15 πραγματικά), δύο κανάλια φωνής + Booster 77,5€  :Whistle: . Και είμαι με βλάβη και περιμένω δυο εβδομάδες να δουλέψει ο msn.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Εχουμε και λεμε τι ειδα μεχρι τωρα :
> 1. Δεν μου ανοιγουν πορτες.
> 2. Δεν δουλευει το DMZ.
> 3. To σημα ενω δειχνει  ʽκαλο ʽ και πανω του ειναι τερμα δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα σε ταχυτητα, 3 φορες!!!!! εκανα επαναφορα εργοστασιακων ρυθμισεων!!!
> 4. Οποτε γουσταρει γιατι ετσι απλα γουσταρει εχω ping απο 1000-2000ms+ που δεν μπορω να δουλεψω καμερες, ουτε VOIP.
> 
> Απλα ειπα οτι εχω θεμα και με το σημα και επισημα δεν παιρνει κεραια οποτε δεν εχει μα και μου. Δεν μπορεις να πληρωνεις ποσα λεφτα τον μηνα για κατι που δεν προσφερει τιποτα και δεν κανει τα υποσχομενα.
> 
> Τεταρτη ερχετε νεο ρουτερ αυτο παει απο εκει που ηρθε και δεν θελω ουτε να ξανακουσω τι θα πει booster με τοσα βασανιστηρια που τραβηξα και τοσες πολυτιμες ωρες που εχασα....
> ...


Να σε ρωτήσω άλλη μια φορά.. 
Το ddns το ρύθμισες, έδινε updates στο noip.. 
Το gui κατάφερες τελικά να το ανοίξεις από άλλη ip; Πχ κινητό με data; 
Νομίζω πρέπει να ανοίξεις πχ την 443 για να μπεις από έξω.. Δεν άνοιγε; Ούτε στο vdsl ούτε στο bonding προφίλ; 
Πες τα μου λίγο απλά για να τα καταλάβω...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

- - - Updated - - -




> Double Play Plus XL, VDSL 50 (15 πραγματικά), δύο κανάλια φωνής + Booster 77,5€ . Και είμαι με βλάβη και περιμένω δυο εβδομάδες να δουλέψει ο msn.


Το δεύτερο κανάλι τι κόστος έχει αλήθεια; 
77,5 το μήνα Η το δίμηνο; 
Το booster με 6,5 στο έδωσαν;

----------


## Nikiforos

> Να σε ρωτήσω άλλη μια φορά.. 
> Το ddns το ρύθμισες, έδινε updates στο noip.. 
> Το gui κατάφερες τελικά να το ανοίξεις από άλλη ip; Πχ κινητό με data; 
> Νομίζω πρέπει να ανοίξεις πχ την 443 για να μπεις από έξω.. Δεν άνοιγε; Ούτε στο vdsl ούτε στο bonding προφίλ; 
> Πες τα μου λίγο απλά για να τα καταλάβω...


καλημερα, τα εχω πει ολα νομιζω.
Καταρχην ας ξεκινησουμε με το ποιο σημαντικο. Δεν εχω αυξηση ταχυτητας. Εκανα επαναφορα εργοστασιακων 3 φορες, αλλα το δοκιμασα και στην αρχη που το εβαλα ειπα τοτε οκ ετυχε. Αλλα τελικα δεν βλεπω αυξηση ταχυτητας τιποτα. 

Εγω δουλευω με mikrotik θελω λοιπον να παιζω με αυτο, για να εχεις ταχυτητα συνδυαστικη δεν πιανει το ppooe passthrough που παιζει μια χαρα, θελει DMZ. Εχω DMZ με την INALAN με απολυτη επιτυχια και ξερω τι setup θελει το Mikrotik, κανω τα ιδια δεν περναει τιποτα, ουτε με το bonding, ουτε με το VDSL profile.

Παμε στις πορτες τωρα, DDNS παιζει οτι και να βαλεις στην σελιδα εχει την ip οκ.
Aλλα οτι πορτες να βαλεις δεν παιζει. Δεν καταφερα κανενα μηχανημα να δω. Τους αλλαξα και το gw να εχουν αυτο τιποτα.
Μιλαμε για καταγραφικο, ipcamera, mikrotik winbox αλλα δοκιμασα και μερικες ετοιμες που εχει και τις βλεπω κλειστες με την nmap τοπικα.

Απομακρυσμενη προσβαση εχω μεσω του Mikrotik και του pppoe passthrough εκτος αυτου κατι αλλο δεν παιζει.
Ειναι μονο αμα βαλεις συσκευες πανω του απλα για να εχουν ιντερνετ και οπως ειπα ταχυτητα παραπανω τιποτα ενω το σημα λεει καλο και οι γραμμες πανω του ειναι τερμα.

Η 443 δεν καταλαβαινω που κολαει. Το gui δεν με ενδιαφερει απο αλλη ip, απο το σπιτι εμπαινα λογω του Mikrotik, ειπαμε παιζει με pppoe passthrough απλα δεν εχει παραπανω ταχυτητα. Οτι εχω εκει παιζει κανονικα.

Υποθετω οτι φταιει το port restricted cone NAT που εχει. Γιατι στην INALAN ειναι full cone NAT.
Tα ειχα πει σε προηγουμενο ποστ, το λεει και η λεξη, εδω μου ελεγαν απο ΟΤΕ οτι πρεπει να τους παιρνεις τηλ να σου ανοιγουν πορτες!!!!
Οπως και να εχει εχω δαπανησει απειρο χρονο που δεδομενου οτι ερχετε η αδεια εχω τρομερα περιορισμενο, δεν ασχολουμε αλλο με αυτο το σκουπιδι.
Απο την στιγμη που δεν εχει και διαφορα ταχυτητας δεν λεει κιολας και δεν ξερω αν με εξωτερικη κεραια θα γινει κατι.
Στην περιοχη εκει οι κεραιες της Cosmote ειναι πολυ χαλια. Επρεπε να το περιμενω. Μπορω να βαλω και ενα προγραμμα κινητης επανω στο στικ στο μικροτικ και να κανω το δικο μου bonding, βεβαια πολυ παραπανω το κοστος, μερικοι το κανουν ομως.

----------


## puntomania

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τι πάγιο; Μόνο απεριόριστα data το πακέτο; Από ομιλία πως τη βγάζεις; Ποιο πάροχο voip έχεις;


απεριόριστα ομιλία στο κινητό... και 3 σιμ μονο data 64 και κάτι το μήνα.... voip.... εχω ephone και modulus κάποια trunk σε ενα grandstream 6202 και ενα σε ενα fritzbox 7390

----------


## GregoirX23

> καλημερα, τα εχω πει ολα νομιζω.
> Καταρχην ας ξεκινησουμε με το ποιο σημαντικο. Δεν εχω αυξηση ταχυτητας. Εκανα επαναφορα εργοστασιακων 3 φορες, αλλα το δοκιμασα και στην αρχη που το εβαλα ειπα τοτε οκ ετυχε. Αλλα τελικα δεν βλεπω αυξηση ταχυτητας τιποτα. 
> 
> Εγω δουλευω με mikrotik θελω λοιπον να παιζω με αυτο, για να εχεις ταχυτητα συνδυαστικη δεν πιανει το ppooe passthrough που παιζει μια χαρα, θελει DMZ. Εχω DMZ με την INALAN με απολυτη επιτυχια και ξερω τι setup θελει το Mikrotik, κανω τα ιδια δεν περναει τιποτα, ουτε με το bonding, ουτε με το VDSL profile.
> 
> Παμε στις πορτες τωρα, DDNS παιζει οτι και να βαλεις στην σελιδα εχει την ip οκ.
> Aλλα οτι πορτες να βαλεις δεν παιζει. Δεν καταφερα κανενα μηχανημα να δω. Τους αλλαξα και το gw να εχουν αυτο τιποτα.
> Μιλαμε για καταγραφικο, ipcamera, mikrotik winbox αλλα δοκιμασα και μερικες ετοιμες που εχει και τις βλεπω κλειστες με την nmap τοπικα.
> 
> ...


Η 443 είναι η https που ανοίγεις για περισσότερη ασφάλεια για να δεις το gui από έξω.. 
Αυτό με ενδιέφερε αν δουλεύει.. Στο ρουτερ του booster..

----------


## Nikiforos

> Η 443 είναι η https που ανοίγεις για περισσότερη ασφάλεια για να δεις το gui από έξω.. 
> Αυτό με ενδιέφερε αν δουλεύει.. Στο ρουτερ του booster..


Επειδη παιζει με pppoe passthrough με το mikrotik και εκει εχω wireguard + openvpn το βλεπω ετσι κι αλλιως απο παντου.
Το εχω στο ιδιο ip range με ολα τα μηχανηματα εσωτερικου δικτυου.
Με το DMZ μονο το ειχα με την δικια του ip αυτη που ειχε εξαρχης.
Οποτε δεν υπηρχε καποιος λογος για https και 443 port.
Αλλα αν δεις το .xml του ειναι κλειδωμενη η WAN προσβαση σε ολα αυτα, http, https, telnet, ssh, ftp κτλ.
Το telnet απο lan το εχω ανοιξει αλλα οχι οτι καταφερνεις κατι απο εκει.



```
<AclServices HTTPLanEnable="1" HTTPWanEnable="0" FTPLanEnable="1" FTPWanEnable="0" TELNETLanEnable="0" TELNETWanEnable="0" SSHLanEnable="0" SSHWanEnable="0" HTTPPORT="80" FTPPORT="21" TELNETPORT="23" SSHPORT="22" HTTPWifiEnable="1" TELNETWifiEnable="0">

</AccessControl>
<X_HW_RemoteAccess Enable="0" Port="" Protocol="" SupportedProtocols="HTTP,HTTPS,TELNET,FTP"/>
<X_HW_LocalAccess Enable="1" Port="80,443" Protocol="HTTP,HTTPS" SupportedProtocols="HTTP,HTTPS,TELNET,FTP"/>
```

----------


## newbye

> Το δεύτερο κανάλι τι κόστος έχει αλήθεια; 
> 77,5 το μήνα Η το δίμηνο; 
> Το booster με 6,5 στο έδωσαν;


Το δίμηνο. Το booster 6,5 (στην αρχή ήταν ακριβότερο). Ο κάθε MSN βγαίνει 2€ και χρεώνουν άλλα 6-7€ για τον τύπο σύνδεσης "ISDN BRA" (διαφορετικά δε σου δίνουν MSN).

----------


## citakis

> Η 443 είναι η https που ανοίγεις για περισσότερη ασφάλεια για να δεις το gui από έξω.. 
> Αυτό με ενδιέφερε αν δουλεύει.. Στο ρουτερ του booster..


Όπως ανέφερε και ο Nikiforos υπάρχει στο configuration η επιλογή 

```
HTTPWanEnable="0"
```

 που λογικά επιτρέπει πρόσβαση στο router, όμως κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα το έκανα ούτε για αστείο και ας είναι η εύκολη λύση
Καλύτερα να στήσεις μια VPN σύνδεση με ένα μηχανακι (πχ ένα raspberry με pivpn κάνει την δουλειά πολύ εύκολα) και από εκεί να αποκτήσεις πρόσβαση στο τοπικό σου δίκτυο και στο router

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, οπως φαινεται μου τα εσβησαν ολα, στο my cosmote απο pc και απο κινητο εκανε φτερα και το νουμερο του και ο λογαριασμος.
Επιπλεον στο router λεει no signal και αντι LTE, λεει WCDMA που δεν ξερω τι ειναι.
Οταν το παω πισω σε oteshop θα ρωτησω αν υπαρχει καποιος λογαριασμος που πρεπει να πληρωθει.
Και φωτο :

----------


## newbye

> καλησπερα, οπως φαινεται μου τα εσβησαν ολα, στο my cosmote απο pc και απο κινητο εκανε φτερα και το νουμερο του και ο λογαριασμος.
> Επιπλεον στο router λεει no signal και αντι LTE, λεει WCDMA που δεν ξερω τι ειναι.
> Οταν το παω πισω σε oteshop θα ρωτησω αν υπαρχει καποιος λογαριασμος που πρεπει να πληρωθει.
> Και φωτο :


WCDMA =3G

----------


## Nikiforos

> WCDMA =3G


Εχει καταργηθει το 3G. Σιγουρα ειναι απλα εικονικο. Κινητα και αλλες συσκευες δεν πιανουν τιποτα και οχι μονο εκει οπου κινουμαι δεν εχω ξαναδει 3G/H/H+ εδω και πολυ καιρο και αν δεν εχει 4G μας γυρναει σε 2G με Edge.

- - - Updated - - -

Τωρα που δεν παιζει η κινητη παει πολυ καλυτερα το ιντερνετ! μαλιστα η ip camera PTZ παει αρκετα καλα στην κινηση που την δοκιμασα τωρα, μεχρι χτες ηταν η απελπισια η ιδια, ηταν αδυνατον να κινησω το κεφαλι της.

----------


## citakis

Επειδή το σήμα 4G στην περιοχή μου είναι μέτριο μιας και απέχω 4 με 5 km από την κεραία αλλά με οπτική επαφή με την κεραία, σκεφτόμουν να αγοράσω μια κεραία και κλείνω προς την Nedis ANOR5G20WT , μιας και έρχετε με κοντό καλώδιο για μικρές απώλειες και έτοιμη με βύσμα sma διπλό.
Την έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος άλλος να μου πει καμια γνώμη;

----------


## Nikiforos

> Επειδή το σήμα 4G στην περιοχή μου είναι μέτριο μιας και απέχω 4 με 5 km από την κεραία αλλά με οπτική επαφή με την κεραία, σκεφτόμουν να αγοράσω μια κεραία και κλείνω προς την Nedis ANOR5G20WT , μιας και έρχετε με κοντό καλώδιο για μικρές απώλειες και έτοιμη με βύσμα sma διπλό.
> Την έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος άλλος να μου πει καμια γνώμη;


καλησπερα, προσεξε τα βυσματα, υπαρχουν πολλα SMA, δεν ειναι ενα, το ξερεις ετσι?
εχει τα SMA-Male, SMA-Femal, R-SMA male, R-SMA female.

Αν θυμαμαι καλα αυτο εχει SMA-Female, οποτε θες κεραια με SMA-Male.
Αυτα με τα R σημαινει reverse ειναι αναποδα, ολα εχουν να κανουν με τι εχει στο κεντρο και αν εχει το σπειρωμα στο απεξω μερος του βυσματος απο μεσα ή εξω, απλα στα R-SMA ειναι αναποδα απο τα σκετα.

- - - Updated - - -

Για την κεραια τωρα θα ελεγα οχι, τα dbi ειναι παρα πολυ λιγα, εγω εχω με 35dbi, κεραιες 1,5xlm μακρια μεσα στο σπιτι εκανα τερμα το σημα στο στικ απο 1 γραμμη.
Εσυ θες πολλα παραπανω dbi απο 6 Και θα ελεγα κατευθυντικη οχι τυπου paneL. πχ καποια yagi αφου ξερεις που ειναι οι κεραιες και εχεις οπτικη.
Τα πανελ εχουν μεγαλο ανοιγμα και χανουν σε απολαβη.

----------


## citakis

> καλησπερα, προσεξε τα βυσματα, υπαρχουν πολλα SMA, δεν ειναι ενα, το ξερεις ετσι?
> εχει τα SMA-Male, SMA-Femal, R-SMA male, R-SMA female.
> 
> Αν θυμαμαι καλα αυτο εχει SMA-Female, οποτε θες κεραια με SMA-Male.
> Αυτα με τα R σημαινει reverse ειναι αναποδα, ολα εχουν να κανουν με τι εχει στο κεντρο και αν εχει το σπειρωμα στο απεξω μερος του βυσματος απο μεσα ή εξω, απλα στα R-SMA ειναι αναποδα απο τα σκετα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Για την κεραια τωρα θα ελεγα οχι, τα dbi ειναι παρα πολυ λιγα, εγω εχω με 35dbi, κεραιες 1,5xlm μακρια μεσα στο σπιτι εκανα τερμα το σημα στο στικ απο 1 γραμμη.
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες, δεν το ήξερα ότι μπορεί να είχα πρόβλημα με τα βύσματα, θα το διερευνήσω λίγο περισσότερο.
Όσον αφορά τις κεραίες τα φοβόμουν τα πολλά dbi αλλά ίσως να έχεις δίκιο λόγω της απόστασης. Ούτως η άλλως μόνο μια κεραία πιάνω οπότε η κατευθυντική φαίνεται να είναι λογική λύση

----------


## Nikiforos

> Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες, δεν το ήξερα ότι μπορεί να είχα πρόβλημα με τα βύσματα, θα το διερευνήσω λίγο περισσότερο.
> Όσον αφορά τις κεραίες τα φοβόμουν τα πολλά dbi αλλά ίσως να έχεις δίκιο λόγω της απόστασης. Ούτως η άλλως μόνο μια κεραία πιάνω οπότε η κατευθυντική φαίνεται να είναι λογική λύση


Συνηθως ειναι SMA-Male στις κεραιες και female σε συσκευες, αλλα προσεξε το μην πεσεις στην περιπτωση, αλλα το ποιο μεγαλο μπερδεμα γινεται με τα R-SMA που ειναι αντιστροφα απο τα αλλα.
Δες την φωτο να καταλαβεις https://cdn.everythingrf.com/live/sm...0002666648.jpg και φυσικα εκτος τα SMA types υπαρχουν και αλλα οπως πχ CRC9 που εχουν τα στικακια της Huawei οπως αυτο που δινει η Cosmote για ιντερνετ backup και εχω και εγω και στικ και κεραια τετοια.
Η απολαβη στις κεραιες ειναι παρα πολυ σημαντικη και οσο ποιο μεγαλο ανοιγμα σε μοιρες τοσο το σημα  ʽσκορπιζει`. 
Προσωπικα θα εβαζα αυτο (μαλλον μονο απο εξωτερικο υπαρχει) https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271978717146 γιατι εχω παρα πολλα πιατα που χρησιμοποιω σε wifi συνδεσεις εξωτερικες 5ghz και δορυφορικη tv.
Με αυτο κανεις οποιοδηποτε δορυφορικο πιατο σε κεραια κινητης! ειναι αρκετα κατευθυντικο πρεπει να ξερουμε που ειναι οι κεραιες, μπορουμε να το βρουμε με προγραμμα στο κινητο οπως το cellmaper.
Και εχει πολυ καλη απολαβη αναλογα παντα το μεγεθος του πιατου.

- - - Updated - - -

Υπαρχουν διαφορα οπως και οι κεραιες προσοχη ΠΑΝΤΑ στους τυπους βυσματων και στις συχνοτητες να τις καλυπτουν ολες ειδικα την 800! ενδεικτικα εδειξα το παραπανω.

- - - Updated - - -

Ιδια με αυτη εχω αλλα με βυσματα CRC9 male https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304487807...Cclp%3A2563228 1,5χλμ απο τις κεραιες την εβαζα μεσα απο παραθυρο και απο 1 γραμμη ή τιποτα ειχα τερμα σημα.

----------


## newbye

Σε όσους ήρθε το νέο booster με courier, το παλιό το πακετάρατε και το δώσατε πίσω στον courier;

----------


## Nikiforos

> Σε όσους ήρθε το νέο booster με courier, το παλιό το πακετάρατε και το δώσατε πίσω στον courier;


Οχι λενε να το πας σε καταστημα ote ή Γερμανο, πρεπει να κοπει δελτιο παραλαβης οτι το επεστρεψες και το παρελαβαν οκ, αν και δεν το κοιτανε.
Με τον κουριερ δεν μπορει να γινει αυτο.

----------


## GregoirX23

Αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι ρουτερ και τροφοδοτικό όταν το επιστρέφεις.. Το κουτί και όλα τα άλλα δεν τα ζητάνε..

----------


## Nikiforos

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι ρουτερ και τροφοδοτικό όταν το επιστρέφεις.. Το κουτί και όλα τα άλλα δεν τα ζητάνε..


Δεν ξερω εγω τα δινω ολα μαζι οπως ακριβως ηταν καθε φορα και το 2i και αυτο τωρα θα το δωσω κομπλε.

----------


## newbye

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Στο τηλέφωνο η κοπέλα μου είπε να το δώσω στον courier  :Thinking: . Τώρα είμαι σε σύγχυση, να το δώσω στον courier ή όχι. Ελπίζω να μου το ξεκαθαρίσει ο courier. Έψαξα και βρήκα ένα κουτί που μοιάζει (μετά από 4-5 χρόνια ποιος θυμάται  :Whistle: ), θα το βάλω μέσα παρέα με ένα καλώδιο τηλεφώνου, ένα ethernet, και ένα adsl φίλτρο ώστε ο επόμενος που θα το πάρει να είναι κομπλέ  :Whistle: . Απλά μη ξεχάσω να βγάλω την sim να την περάσω στο νέο.

----------


## peragialos

Το πιο σίγουρο και γρήγορο είναι σε κατάστημα cosmote αν μπορείς.

----------


## newbye

> Το πιο σίγουρο και γρήγορο είναι σε κατάστημα cosmote αν μπορείς.


Αυτό μου φαίνεται και το πιο λογικό. Καλά που σας ρώτησα δηλαδή!

----------


## Nikiforos

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Στο τηλέφωνο η κοπέλα μου είπε να το δώσω στον courier . Τώρα είμαι σε σύγχυση, να το δώσω στον courier ή όχι. Ελπίζω να μου το ξεκαθαρίσει ο courier. Έψαξα και βρήκα ένα κουτί που μοιάζει (μετά από 4-5 χρόνια ποιος θυμάται ), θα το βάλω μέσα παρέα με ένα καλώδιο τηλεφώνου, ένα ethernet, και ένα adsl φίλτρο ώστε ο επόμενος που θα το πάρει να είναι κομπλέ . Απλά μη ξεχάσω να βγάλω την sim να την περάσω στο νέο.


Ο κουριερ δεν θα σου δωσει προφανως δελτιο παραλαβης μετα πως θα το παρεις αυτο? αν μετα λενε οτι δεν το εδωσες? 
Το χαρτι βγαινει μονο απο καταστημα. Μπορει να σου δωσει καποιο χαρτακι ο κουριερ αλλα δεν θα ειναι το ιδιο.

----------


## Kerato

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Στο τηλέφωνο η κοπέλα μου είπε να το δώσω στον courier . Τώρα είμαι σε σύγχυση, να το δώσω στον courier ή όχι. Ελπίζω να μου το ξεκαθαρίσει ο courier. Έψαξα και βρήκα ένα κουτί που μοιάζει (μετά από 4-5 χρόνια ποιος θυμάται ), θα το βάλω μέσα παρέα με ένα καλώδιο τηλεφώνου, ένα ethernet, και ένα adsl φίλτρο ώστε ο επόμενος που θα το πάρει να είναι κομπλέ . Απλά μη ξεχάσω να βγάλω την sim να την περάσω στο νέο.


Εγώ, όταν πήρα το booster 2.0, πήγα το 1 πίσω και δεν το δέχτηκαν επειδή δεν είχα πάει την SIM που είχε μέσα το 2.0.
Ότι να ναι. Το δέχτηκαν όταν τους πήγα και τη SIM.

----------


## dimyok

Ειναι που θα πεσεις . Μπορει να πεσεις σε μ@λακες και αν δε παρεις χαρτι οτι το εδωσες να στο χρεωσουν κιολας μετα απο 2-3 μηνες

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημερα, τελικα για την ιστορια επειδη το συζητουσαμε μολις παρελαβα το νεο ρουτερ και ειναι το speedport plus.
Tωρα το Σαββατο ξηλωμα το booster και Δευτερα επιστροφη σε καταστημα Oteshop....

----------


## TsonTson

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Στο τηλέφωνο η κοπέλα μου είπε να το δώσω στον courier . Τώρα είμαι σε σύγχυση, να το δώσω στον courier ή όχι. Ελπίζω να μου το ξεκαθαρίσει ο courier. Έψαξα και βρήκα ένα κουτί που μοιάζει (μετά από 4-5 χρόνια ποιος θυμάται ), θα το βάλω μέσα παρέα με ένα καλώδιο τηλεφώνου, ένα ethernet, και ένα adsl φίλτρο ώστε ο επόμενος που θα το πάρει να είναι κομπλέ . Απλά μη ξεχάσω να βγάλω την sim να την περάσω στο νέο.


Και τα δύο γίνονται, ανάλογα τι είπατε στο τηλέφωνο. Αν είπατε ότι θα το δώσεις στον courier, ο courier θα έχει οδηγίες ότι πρέπει να παραλάβει τον παλιό εξοπλισμό για να δώσει τον καινούργιο.

----------


## newbye

Τελικά ήρθε ο courier και μας είπε "έχω να πάρω και κάτι", οπότε ήταν ενήμερος. Αλλά δεν μας έστειλαν το booster v2 αλλά το παλιό πάλι (HA35-11). Και τα πράγματα έγιναν ακόμα χειρότερα. Ενώ την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα είχαμε διορθώσει το θέμα των αποσυνδέσεων, έμεινε να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα με τον MSN. Τώρα όχι μόνο άρχισαν οι συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις στο VDSL (κάθε 10 λεπτά) αλλά και η τηλεφωνία VoIP δεν δουλεύει καθόλου, έχει μουλαρώσει είναι μόνιμα Offline και δεν παίρνει τις ρυθμίσεις.  :Laughing: 

---------------------------
Μετά από 6 ώρες ξεμπλόκαρε το ένα κανάλι με τον κύριο αριθμό με Factory Restore. Ο MSN τίποτα ακόμα, βγαίνει μήνυμα ότι ο "ο αριθμός που καλέσατε δεν αντιστοιχεί σε συνδρομητή".

Τουλάχιστον με το 4G συνεχίζουμε και πιάνουμε 30-40mbps απεριόριστα χωρίς να κόβει στα 15mbps μετά τα 100GB. Αλλά γενικά μετά από σχεδόν 5 χρόνια που το έχουμε, δεν είναι plug n play, πρέπει να του αλλάξεις τα φώτα. Οι υπόλοιποι που το έχετε γράφει στο καρτελάκι του "ISDN" ή μόνο σε μένα στέλνουν αυτή την ειδική έκδοση;

----------


## GregoirX23

Isdn δίνουν και καλά όταν έχεις και δεύτερο αριθμό νομίζω.. Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι η γραμμή είναι isdn.. Pstn είναι πάλι με 2 κανάλια voip.. H vobb όπως το λέει ο οτες.. 
* Πόσο πάει ο δεύτερος αριθμός; +5-6ε δεν είναι νομίζω; Κάπου εκεί..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

καλησπερα δοκιμασε κανενας στο speedbooster 2 να βαλει καρτα σημ vodafone ; πως γινεται να βαλω apn και username και password ; και να απενεργοποιησω το boonding ; για να δουλεψει η σημ ; χωρις να βαλω το dsl ; οπως εκανα στο speedbooster 1 ; . 
Το speedbooster 2 βλεπω οτι μου δειχνει και τις μπαντες στο 4g+ υπαρχει τροπος να κλειδωσω στην καλυτερη για μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα; ή δεν αλλαζει κατι; λογω οτι εχει κοφτη στα 50mbs με την adsl επανω;.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημερα, ο κοφτης ειναι στα 60 αν πιασεις τετοια ταχυτητα καθως εχουν σημασια οι κεραιες και η κινηση στο δικτυο.
Εχει επιλογη για μπαντες αμα πας στο mobile interface και τικαρεις δεν τα θυμαμαι τωρα απεξω.

----------


## sotirisv

> Ο κουριερ δεν θα σου δωσει προφανως δελτιο παραλαβης μετα πως θα το παρεις αυτο? αν μετα λενε οτι δεν το εδωσες? 
> Το χαρτι βγαινει μονο απο καταστημα. Μπορει να σου δωσει καποιο χαρτακι ο κουριερ αλλα δεν θα ειναι το ιδιο.





> Ειναι που θα πεσεις . Μπορει να πεσεις σε μ@λακες και αν δε παρεις χαρτι οτι το εδωσες να στο χρεωσουν κιολας μετα απο 2-3 μηνες





> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Στο τηλέφωνο η κοπέλα μου είπε να το δώσω στον courier . Τώρα είμαι σε σύγχυση, να το δώσω στον courier ή όχι. Ελπίζω να μου το ξεκαθαρίσει ο courier. Έψαξα και βρήκα ένα κουτί που μοιάζει (μετά από 4-5 χρόνια ποιος θυμάται ), θα το βάλω μέσα παρέα με ένα καλώδιο τηλεφώνου, ένα ethernet, και ένα adsl φίλτρο ώστε ο επόμενος που θα το πάρει να είναι κομπλέ . Απλά μη ξεχάσω να βγάλω την sim να την περάσω στο νέο.


Παράδοση εξοπλισμού Μάιο του 18 και μου ήρθε λογαριασμός πέρυσι ότι χρωστάω 50 ευρώ. Παίρνω τηλέφωνο μου αναφέρουν πως δεν έχω επιστρέψει το router. Το κορυφαίο που μου είπαν τα "τσακάλια" από την εξυπηρέτηση, είναι πως πρέπει να πάω από το κατάστημα που το παρέδωσα γιατί αυτή δεν το βλέπουν στο σύστημα και δεν μπορούν να το λύσουν εσωτερικα. Είμαι Αθήνα πλέον και μου ζητούσαν να πάω Θεσσαλονική μέσα στην απαγόρευση λόγω Covid για να βρω την υπάλληλο δια ζώσης. Στην εξυπηρέτηση απλά πετάνε χαρταετό, δυστυχώς.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Παράδοση εξοπλισμού Μάιο του 18 και μου ήρθε λογαριασμός πέρυσι ότι χρωστάω 50 ευρώ. Παίρνω τηλέφωνο μου αναφέρουν πως δεν έχω επιστρέψει το router. Το κορυφαίο που μου είπαν τα "τσακάλια" από την εξυπηρέτηση, είναι πως πρέπει να πάω από το κατάστημα που το παρέδωσα γιατί αυτή δεν το βλέπουν στο σύστημα και δεν μπορούν να το λύσουν εσωτερικα. Είμαι Αθήνα πλέον και μου ζητούσαν να πάω Θεσσαλονική μέσα στην απαγόρευση λόγω Covid για να βρω την υπάλληλο δια ζώσης. Στην εξυπηρέτηση απλά πετάνε χαρταετό, δυστυχώς.


καλημερα, που το επεστρεψες σε οteshop? χαρτι εχεις?
αν το εχεις στελνεις το χαρτι και τελος. Αν δεν το εχεις βγαλε ακρη. Αστα να πανε!

----------


## sotirisv

> καλημερα, που το επεστρεψες σε οteshop? χαρτι εχεις?
> αν το εχεις στελνεις το χαρτι και τελος. Αν δεν το εχεις βγαλε ακρη. Αστα να πανε!


Ναι, σε  oteshop. Το είχα σκανάρει για σιγουριά και το βρήκα μετά.Το θέμα ήταν ότι εξηγούσα στο τζιμάνι πως το είχα παραδόσει και μετά μου είχε έρθει και επιστροφή ποσού στον τελικό λογαριασμό αλλά δεν ήθελε να το καταλάβει.

----------


## newbye

> Παράδοση εξοπλισμού Μάιο του 18 και μου ήρθε λογαριασμός πέρυσι ότι χρωστάω 50 ευρώ. Παίρνω τηλέφωνο μου αναφέρουν πως δεν έχω επιστρέψει το router. Το κορυφαίο που μου είπαν τα "τσακάλια" από την εξυπηρέτηση, είναι πως πρέπει να πάω από το κατάστημα που το παρέδωσα γιατί αυτή δεν το βλέπουν στο σύστημα και δεν μπορούν να το λύσουν εσωτερικα. Είμαι Αθήνα πλέον και μου ζητούσαν να πάω Θεσσαλονική μέσα στην απαγόρευση λόγω Covid για να βρω την υπάλληλο δια ζώσης. Στην εξυπηρέτηση απλά πετάνε χαρταετό, δυστυχώς.


Όταν παρέδωσα το παλιό στον courier, αυτό που παρέλαβα γράφει στην εξωτερική συσκευασία τα εξής:

ΕΙΔΙΚΗ ΜΕΤΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ
Η παράδοση της αποστολής να γίνει *ΜΟΝΟ* αν ο παραλήπτης μας δώσει για επιστροφή το προβληματικό εξοπλισμό!

Και από κάτω έχει τα στοιχεία της παραλήπτριας εταιρίας ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ ΑΒΕΕ κτλ.

Οπότε το κρατάω αυτό καλού κακού.

----------


## Samael_667

> Όταν παρέδωσα το παλιό στον courier, αυτό που παρέλαβα γράφει στην εξωτερική συσκευασία τα εξής:
> 
> ΕΙΔΙΚΗ ΜΕΤΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ
> Η παράδοση της αποστολής να γίνει *ΜΟΝΟ* αν ο παραλήπτης μας δώσει για επιστροφή το προβληματικό εξοπλισμό!
> 
> Και από κάτω έχει τα στοιχεία της παραλήπτριας εταιρίας ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ ΑΒΕΕ κτλ.
> 
> Οπότε το κρατάω αυτό καλού κακού.


Αν έχεις το tracking number, κράτα ένα screenshot ότι το router που επέστρεψες παραδόθηκε.
Αν σου έρθει sms μετά από 2 βδομάδες ότι εκκρεμεί παράδοση εξοπλισμού από μέρους σου, μίλα στο chat με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών και δωσ' τους το tracking number που αποδεικνύει ότι το επέστρεψες.

----------


## Panteleios

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, είχα το HA router από Cosmote και επειδή μένω σε ένα χωριό το οποίο οι ταχύτητες δεν ξεπερνούν τα 4 down 0.7 up έβαλα και booster. Όλα ωραία όλα καλά πιαναμε 40 down 4.5 up, αλλά αρχίσανε οι αποσυνδέσεις την τελευταία βδομάδα και μου στείλανε το DN9245X6-10 για να φτιάξει η κατάσταση από την στιγμή που το έβαλα σταματήσανε οι αποσυνδέσεις αλλά έπεσε η ταχύτητα στα 12 down 0.7 up και το φωτάκι του bonding ήταν πορτοκαλί. Έκανε κάτι ο ΟΤΕ έγινε πράσινο το φωτάκι και η ταχύτητα έπεσε κιάλο στα 6 down 0.5 up. Από ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν εκμεταλεύομε την ταχύτητα της SIM όταν ξαναβάζω το παλιό router οι ταχύτητες πάνε πάλι 40 down 4.5 up έχει κανένας καμιά ιδέα να δω τι παίζει και να το φτιάξω?

ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## newbye

Είχες αποσυνδέσεις στο ADSL ή στο 4G? Θα έλεγα να κλείσεις το internet του adsl και να αφήσεις μόνο το 4G.

----------


## Panteleios

Δεν μ 'αφήνει να έχω μόνο το 4G έτσι το είχα μέχρι κάποια στιγμή τον Φεβρουάριο μου είπαν μόνο αν εχει και γραμμή πάνω το router

----------


## newbye

> Δεν μ 'αφήνει να έχω μόνο το 4G έτσι το είχα μέχρι κάποια στιγμή τον Φεβρουάριο μου είπαν μόνο αν εχει και γραμμή πάνω το router


Δεν είπα να αποσυνδέσεις το καλώδιο, αλλά να κλείσεις το Internet του adsl. Ένα tick είναι κάπου μέσα στις ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## Panteleios

> Δεν είπα να αποσυνδέσεις το καλώδιο, αλλά να κλείσεις το Internet του adsl. Ένα tick είναι κάπου μέσα στις ρυθμίσεις.


οκ το έκανα καλύτερα σε όλα αλλά είναι λες και έχουν βάλει κοφτη στην ταχύτητα πιάνω 22 down 0.85 up και πολύ καλύτερο Ping

----------


## newbye

> οκ το έκανα καλύτερα σε όλα αλλά είναι λες και έχουν βάλει κοφτη στην ταχύτητα πιάνω 22 down 0.85 up και πολύ καλύτερο Ping


Αυτές οι ταχύτητες θα παίζουν πάνω/κάτω ανάλογα με την ημέρα την ώρα και την κεραία που είσαι συνδεμένος. Όταν νομίζεις ότι πέφτει αρκετά η ταχύτητα (πχ <10) το ρίχνεις και ένα reboot. Κόφτης υπάρχει θεωρητικά μόνο στα 15down και 5up. Και αυτό θα το καταλάβεις.

----------


## Panteleios

> Αυτές οι ταχύτητες θα παίζουν πάνω/κάτω ανάλογα με την ημέρα την ώρα και την κεραία που είσαι συνδεμένος. Όταν νομίζεις ότι πέφτει αρκετά η ταχύτητα (πχ <10) το ρίχνεις και ένα reboot. Κόφτης υπάρχει θεωρητικά μόνο στα 15down και 5up. Και αυτό θα το καταλάβεις.


το πήγα στην ταράτσα όλα cool 80 down 5 up είμαστε πολύ καλα τεσταρο για αποσυνδέσεις

----------


## Nikiforos

> Δεν μ 'αφήνει να έχω μόνο το 4G έτσι το είχα μέχρι κάποια στιγμή τον Φεβρουάριο μου είπαν μόνο αν εχει και γραμμή πάνω το router


Εγω που το ειχα τωρα 2 εβδομαδες, στο σπιτι που δεν ειναι η δικια του γραμμη που δηλωσα για οση ωρα το ειχα δουλευε μια χαρα με κινητη για ιντερνετ, δεν δοκιμασα πορτες, υπηρεσιες κτλ ετσι. Στο εξοχικο δεν εκανε τιποτα η κινητη και ειχα και θεματα με πορτες και DMZ και διεκοψα τελικα.

- - - Updated - - -

Αν εχεις θεμα με το σημα να ξερεις οτι παιρνει εξωτερικη κεραια, ο ΟΤΕ επισημα λεει οτι δεν παιρνει.

----------


## Panteleios

> Εγω που το ειχα τωρα 2 εβδομαδες, στο σπιτι που δεν ειναι η δικια του γραμμη που δηλωσα για οση ωρα το ειχα δουλευε μια χαρα με κινητη για ιντερνετ, δεν δοκιμασα πορτες, υπηρεσιες κτλ ετσι. Στο εξοχικο δεν εκανε τιποτα η κινητη και ειχα και θεματα με πορτες και DMZ και διεκοψα τελικα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αν εχεις θεμα με το σημα να ξερεις οτι παιρνει εξωτερικη κεραια, ο ΟΤΕ επισημα λεει οτι δεν παιρνει.


ναι ξερω την εκανα την μαμουνια με το inspect

----------


## newbye

> το πήγα στην ταράτσα όλα cool 80 down 5 up είμαστε πολύ καλα τεσταρο για αποσυνδέσεις


Μια χαρά είσαι, το τερμάτισες  :Laughing:

----------


## sifario

Γεια σας έχω ένα θέμα με το speed booster και θέλω την γνώμη σας.Το speed booster το έχω σε εξοχικό βασικά ο πατέρας μου.Η γραμμή έπιανε χωρίς booster 4 και τέλος πάντων ήρθε καλός τεχνικός από τον ΟΤΕ την έφτιαξε περάσαμε και καλώδιο καινούργιο και ανέβηκε στα 15mbs χωρίς την βοήθεια του booster.Με το booster έπιασε και 30 με 40 κάποια στιγμή Το θέμα είναι ότι τώρα είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει speed booster στις ταχύτητες.Τι εννοώ η ταχύτητα κυμαίνεται από 8 έως 15 βαριά στην καλύτερη μέχρι 20.Ενω παλιά τουλάχιστον ανεβαίνει πολύ παραπάνω.Τηλεφωνα στα τηλέφωνα στις βλάβες αλλά δεν βγαίνει άκρη δηλαδή τζάμπα το πληρώνουμε.Δεν ξέρω τι  φταίει η κεραία που παίρνουν όλοι δεδομένα επειδη είναι καλοκαίρι τουλάχιστον ήλπιζα να είχα γύρω στα 30mbs.Το router είναι νομίζω το Ha35 και έχει μέσα 2 γραμμές 4g.Καποιος άλλος αντιμετωπίζει παρόμοιο θέμα γενικά είναι μουφα το booster εννοώ δεν υπάρχει σταθερότητα?

----------


## peragialos

> Γεια σας έχω ένα θέμα με το speed booster και θέλω την γνώμη σας.Το speed booster το έχω σε εξοχικό βασικά ο πατέρας μου.Η γραμμή έπιανε χωρίς booster 4 και τέλος πάντων ήρθε καλός τεχνικός από τον ΟΤΕ την έφτιαξε περάσαμε και καλώδιο καινούργιο και ανέβηκε στα 15mbs χωρίς την βοήθεια του booster.Με το booster έπιασε και 30 με 40 κάποια στιγμή Το θέμα είναι ότι τώρα είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει speed booster στις ταχύτητες.Τι εννοώ η ταχύτητα κυμαίνεται από 8 έως 15 βαριά στην καλύτερη μέχρι 20.Ενω παλιά τουλάχιστον ανεβαίνει πολύ παραπάνω.Τηλεφωνα στα τηλέφωνα στις βλάβες αλλά δεν βγαίνει άκρη δηλαδή τζάμπα το πληρώνουμε.Δεν ξέρω τι  φταίει η κεραία που παίρνουν όλοι δεδομένα επειδη είναι καλοκαίρι τουλάχιστον ήλπιζα να είχα γύρω στα 30mbs.Το router είναι νομίζω το Ha35 και έχει μέσα 2 γραμμές 4g.Καποιος άλλος αντιμετωπίζει παρόμοιο θέμα γενικά είναι μουφα το booster εννοώ δεν υπάρχει σταθερότητα?


Αν η κεραία έχει την ίδια χωρητικότητα με 10πλάσιο φόρτο ας πούμε λογικό είναι να έχει πέσει η ταχύτητα στο internet. Σε ώρες που ο κόσμος κοιμάται τι γίνεται με την ταχύτητα;

----------


## Nikiforos

> Γεια σας έχω ένα θέμα με το speed booster και θέλω την γνώμη σας.Το speed booster το έχω σε εξοχικό βασικά ο πατέρας μου.Η γραμμή έπιανε χωρίς booster 4 και τέλος πάντων ήρθε καλός τεχνικός από τον ΟΤΕ την έφτιαξε περάσαμε και καλώδιο καινούργιο και ανέβηκε στα 15mbs χωρίς την βοήθεια του booster.Με το booster έπιασε και 30 με 40 κάποια στιγμή Το θέμα είναι ότι τώρα είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει speed booster στις ταχύτητες.Τι εννοώ η ταχύτητα κυμαίνεται από 8 έως 15 βαριά στην καλύτερη μέχρι 20.Ενω παλιά τουλάχιστον ανεβαίνει πολύ παραπάνω.Τηλεφωνα στα τηλέφωνα στις βλάβες αλλά δεν βγαίνει άκρη δηλαδή τζάμπα το πληρώνουμε.Δεν ξέρω τι  φταίει η κεραία που παίρνουν όλοι δεδομένα επειδη είναι καλοκαίρι τουλάχιστον ήλπιζα να είχα γύρω στα 30mbs.Το router είναι νομίζω το Ha35 και έχει μέσα 2 γραμμές 4g.Καποιος άλλος αντιμετωπίζει παρόμοιο θέμα γενικά είναι μουφα το booster εννοώ δεν υπάρχει σταθερότητα?


καλημερα, εγω προσφατα ειχα βαλει το νεο και παρατηρησα το ιδιο με τερμα τις γραμμες πανω του ή μια λιγοτερο και στο μενου να λεει καλο σημα.
Δεν εβλεπα καμια διαφορα ταχυτητας. Ειχα προβλημα και με τις πορτες και το DMZ και τελικα το ακυρωσα.
Δυστυχως ειναι πιτα το bandwith σε πολλες περιοχες, εμενα εκει στο εξοχικο και με το κινητο σερνεται και εχει μειωθει και το σημα δραματικα.
Δλδ πρεπει να παω κοντα στις κεραιες για να δω προκοπη.
Ισως με εξωτερικη κεραια να κανεις δουλεια αν δεν εχεις ακομα.
Επισης ειχα παρατηρησει δραματικη αυξηση των Pings.
Εχω και καμερες και ηταν απελπισια, τωρα που ακυρωσα και εβαλα το speedport plus ειναι η μερα με τη νυχτα η διαφορα στα pings.

----------


## sifario

Δηλαδη  σαν λυση μπορει να παιζει οτι δεν κανει και το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ να ζητησω καποιο αλλο η στελνουν παλι το ιδιο?

----------


## Nikiforos

> Δηλαδη  σαν λυση μπορει να παιζει οτι δεν κανει και το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ να ζητησω καποιο αλλο η στελνουν παλι το ιδιο?


Εχει καταργηθει αυτο, θα σου δωσουν το V2. https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...d_booster.html

Aλλα το προβλημα ειναι το σημα των κεραιων και φυσικα και η αυξημενη κινηση με αποτελεσμα την δραματικη μειωση του bandwith.
Δες με κινητο βαλε το προγραμμα cellmaper https://play.google.com/store/search...r&c=apps&hl=el δες που ειναι οι κεραιες , κανε speedtests τις ιδιες ωρες.
Μπορεις να του βαλεις εξωτερικη κεραια να γινει καλυτερο το σημα, εχει πισω ενα καπακι αμα το βγαλεις εχει δυο υποδοχες για εξωτερικη κεραια (dual chain) SMA-Female.

- - - Updated - - -

Φυσικα αν ειναι πιτα το bandwith δεν θα φτιαξει και με εξωτερικη κεραια αλλα σιγουρα θα εχεις βελτιωση στο σημα.
Εγω με στικακι huawei (σαν αυτο της Cote) απο 1 γραμμη 4G το εκανα τερμα με κεραια panel εσωτερικης χρησης 35dbi CRC9 σε παραθυρο που κοιταγε προς κεραιες 1,5xlm μακρια χωρις οπτικη επαφη μαζι τους.

----------


## dimyok

Με ποια κεραια ;

----------


## Nikiforos

> Με ποια κεραια ;


Για το stick αναφερεσαι? ειναι σε CRC9 male η δικια μου θελει ανταπτορες αλλα βγαινει και σε SMA male connectors.
Αυτη κανει στα booster οπως ειναι : https://www.ebay.ie/itm/383369781202...3ABFBMzN_hxc9g
ιδια εχω μονο τα βυσματα αλλαζουν.

Eιναι εσωτερικης χρησης υποψην.

----------


## griniaris

> Δηλαδη  σαν λυση μπορει να παιζει οτι δεν κανει και το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ να ζητησω καποιο αλλο η στελνουν παλι το ιδιο?


Για να μην παιδευεσαι ασκοπα... και μπεις και σε εξοδα ....  

Αν το εξοχικο ειναι σε τουριστικο μερος τοτε απλα δεν υπαρχει bandwidth . 

Δινεται προτεραιοτητα στις mobile συσκευες .  

Εχει ξεφυγει ο ογκος των δεδομενων . οι συγχρονες συσκευες με μεγαλες αναλυσεις , εχουν απαιτησεις .

Οποτε κανε υπομονη να περασει το καλοκαιρι και να γυρισεις παλι στα παλια νουμερα .

----------


## peragialos

> Για να μην παιδευεσαι ασκοπα... και μπεις και σε εξοδα ....  
> 
> Αν το εξοχικο ειναι σε τουριστικο μερος τοτε απλα δεν υπαρχει bandwidth . 
> 
> Δινεται προτεραιοτητα στις mobile συσκευες .  
> 
> Εχει ξεφυγει ο ογκος των δεδομενων . οι συγχρονες συσκευες με μεγαλες αναλυσεις , εχουν απαιτησεις .
> 
> Οποτε κανε υπομονη να περασει το καλοκαιρι και να γυρισεις παλι στα παλια νουμερα .


Αυτό είπα και γω. Αν π.χ. στις 6 το πρωι είναι καλή η κατάσταση και μετά χειροτερεύει τότε υπομονή μέχρι τις 20 Αυγούστου.

----------


## sifario

> Για να μην παιδευεσαι ασκοπα... και μπεις και σε εξοδα ....  
> 
> Αν το εξοχικο ειναι σε τουριστικο μερος τοτε απλα δεν υπαρχει bandwidth . 
> 
> Δινεται προτεραιοτητα στις mobile συσκευες .  
> 
> Εχει ξεφυγει ο ογκος των δεδομενων . οι συγχρονες συσκευες με μεγαλες αναλυσεις , εχουν απαιτησεις .
> 
> Οποτε κανε υπομονη να περασει το καλοκαιρι και να γυρισεις παλι στα παλια νουμερα .


Σωστά έχεις δίκιο είναι τουριστικό μέρος θα περιμένω αναγκαστικά.Αν και θα ζητήσω όχι ότι θα γίνει κάτι και καινούργιο ρουτερ

----------


## newbye

> Εχει καταργηθει αυτο, θα σου δωσουν το V2.


Μπα... την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα έκανα αλλαγή, είπαν ότι θα στείλουν το 2 και μας έστειλαν πάλι το 1.  :Whistle:

----------


## dimyok

Και γ@μο . Ειναι οτι κατσει δηλαδη  :ROFL:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Μπα... την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα έκανα αλλαγή, είπαν ότι θα στείλουν το 2 και μας έστειλαν πάλι το 1.


αληθεια? φιλος στην cosmote μου το ειπε τεχνικος, τι να πω, ισως δεν ειχε η αποθηκη και επεσες στην περιπτωση. Μεταχ ητανε ?

----------


## newbye

> αληθεια? φιλος στην cosmote μου το ειπε τεχνικος, τι να πω, ισως δεν ειχε η αποθηκη και επεσες στην περιπτωση. Μεταχ ητανε ?


Από ολόκληρη Θεσσαλονίκη προτίμησαν να μου το στείλουν από Αυλώνα  :Laughing: . Οπότε για να μη σας έρθει τίποτα από Αυλώνα, προτιμήστε να το παραλάβετε οι ίδιοι από κάποιο κατάστημα κοντά στην περιοχή σας.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Από ολόκληρη Θεσσαλονίκη προτίμησαν να μου το στείλουν από Αυλώνα . Οπότε για να μη σας έρθει τίποτα από Αυλώνα, προτιμήστε να το παραλάβετε οι ίδιοι από κάποιο κατάστημα κοντά στην περιοχή σας.


καλημερα, εκει πρεπει να ειναι η αποθηκη η κεντρικη νομιζω.

----------


## newbye

> καλημερα, εκει πρεπει να ειναι η αποθηκη η κεντρικη νομιζω.


Α μάλιστα, δεν το γνώριζα αυτό.

----------


## statica

> Δεν είπα να αποσυνδέσεις το καλώδιο, αλλά να κλείσεις το Internet του adsl. Ένα tick είναι κάπου μέσα στις ρυθμίσεις.


χμμ αυτό που ακριβώς είναι? παίζει να κοπεί και το voip αν το κλείσω?

----------


## newbye

> χμμ αυτό που ακριβώς είναι? παίζει να κοπεί και το voip αν το κλείσω?


To VoIP δεν επηρεάζεται. Αν έχεις το παλιό booster, Internet-----------> Internet Settings ---> Internet_ADSL--------->Press edit----------->Basic Information--------->Service type:

----------


## citakis

Ίσως είμαι λάθος, αλλά όταν μου κόπηκε η ADSL λόγω εργασιών για 3ώρες δύο συνεχόμενες ημέρες σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί το τηλέφωνο ενώ ιντερνετ είχα μέσω του 4G. Μάλιστα από εκεί διαπίστωσα την βλάβη μιας και δεν έχω οπτική επαφή με το ρουτερ. 
Εσκεμμένα δεν το κόβω για δοκιμές γιαυτό και δεν μπορώ να διασταυρώσω αν είμαι σωστός αλλά θεωρώ ότι κάνει register μέσω της adsl μόνο, οπότε στο μεσοδιαστημα αναμεσα σε δυο register ακόμα και αν πέσει η adsl το τηλέφωνο μπορεί να δουλεύει αλλά μόλις δει ότι δεν μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει κόβεται.

----------


## puntomania

> Ίσως είμαι λάθος, αλλά όταν μου κόπηκε η ADSL λόγω εργασιών για 3ώρες δύο συνεχόμενες ημέρες σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί το τηλέφωνο ενώ ιντερνετ είχα μέσω του 4G. Μάλιστα από εκεί διαπίστωσα την βλάβη μιας και δεν έχω οπτική επαφή με το ρουτερ. 
> Εσκεμμένα δεν το κόβω για δοκιμές γιαυτό και δεν μπορώ να διασταυρώσω αν είμαι σωστός αλλά θεωρώ ότι κάνει register μέσω της adsl μόνο, οπότε στο μεσοδιαστημα αναμεσα σε δυο register ακόμα και αν πέσει η adsl το τηλέφωνο μπορεί να δουλεύει αλλά μόλις δει ότι δεν μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει κόβεται.


οταν το ειχα εγώ...δούλευε το τηλ μεσω 4γ.... ειχα τσεκαρισμένο όμως και το voip στην καρτέλα του mobile...

----------


## stamatisp

Υπάρχει κανένας που έχει στήσει επιτυχώς QoS στο DN9245X6-10 ?

----------


## newbye

Με αυτό το chat της cosmote τι γίνεται, πήγε διακοπές; Δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά, και επίσης η φόρμα δεν φαίνεται να δουλεύει  :Whistle: .

----------


## GregoirX23

Το έχουν κρύψει καλά.. 
Στη φόρμα επικοινωνίας πάνω είναι.. 




> Συμπλήρωσε την παρακάτω φόρμα και θα επικοινωνήσουμε μαζί σου εντός των επόμενων ημερών. Για την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτησή σου μπορείς να διαχειριστείς τα πάντα με ασφάλεια από το κινητό σου μέσα από το MyCosmote App. Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να εξυπηρετηθείς 24 ώρες το 24ωρο 7 μέρες την εβδομάδα επικοινωνώντας τηλεφωνικά *ή μέσω chat εδώ.*
> 
> Φόρμα επικοινωνίας.....


Αλλά δεν ανοίγει.. Νομίζω πρέπει να κάνεις login στο cosmote id account και μετά παίζει.. Αν θυμάμαι καλά.. 
Θα το δω και τώρα πάλι, αλλά νομίζω έτσι είναι..

- - - Updated - - -

Nαι.. Το βρήκα.. 
login στο cosmote id my account -> υποστήριξή -> chat now..

- - - Updated - - -

Μάλλον το έκαναν έτσι για να κάνεις επώνυμα chat..

- - - Updated - - -

Τη φόρμα δεν τη δοκίμασα η αλήθεια είναι.. Δεν έχω λόγο για κάποιο αίτημα;...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Δε βγάζει μνμ ότι πήρε το αίτημα;

----------


## puntomania

> Μάλλον το έκαναν έτσι για να κάνεις επώνυμα chat..




Off Topic


		...να ξέρουν ποιος τους μπινελικόνι ενα πράμα εεε  :ROFL:

----------


## newbye

> Το έχουν κρύψει καλά.. 
> Στη φόρμα επικοινωνίας πάνω είναι.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Αλλά δεν ανοίγει.. Νομίζω πρέπει να κάνεις login στο cosmote id account και μετά παίζει.. Αν θυμάμαι καλά.. 
> Θα το δω και τώρα πάλι, αλλά νομίζω έτσι είναι..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Thanks  :One thumb up: . Πωωωωωω, έλεος! Συνδεμένος πατούσα "Υποστήριξη" τόσο καιρό και τίποτα. Έπρεπε πρώτα να πατήσω "My Cosmote" και μετά Υποστήριξη  :Laughing:  

Η φόρμα όταν δουλεύει στέλνει αυτοματοποιημένο email πίσω. Αλλά κάποιες φορές όπως την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα απλά δεν τα στέλνει ή και αν το στείλει μπορεί να μη τα διαβάσει κανένας άμεσα  :Whistle: . Οπότε καλύτερα τηλέφωνο απευθείας στις βλάβες 13788.

Χθες μετά από 30+ ημέρες έφτιαξαν επιτέλους το ένα κανάλι MSN που γι αυτούς δεν ήταν ούτε 5 λεπτά δουλειά. Έδιναν τη βλάβη στο κινητό συνεργείο ενώ αυτό διορθώνεται από τους μέσα. Το έκαναν hard reset, και πλέον στο μενού του VoIP ο συγκεκριμένος MSN δεν γίνεται πλέον edit ούτε delete.  :Razz:

----------


## citakis

> οταν το ειχα εγώ...δούλευε το τηλ μεσω 4γ.... ειχα τσεκαρισμένο όμως και το voip στην καρτέλα του mobile...


Επειδή έτυχε βλάβη στην ADSL και συγχρόνιζε με 0,5/0,1 Mbps, με λίγα λόγια τόσο ωστε να μην πέφτει το τηλέφωνο αλλά όλη η δουλειά να γίνεται μέσω 4G, αποφάσισα να απενεργοποιήσω την ADSL και να κάνω το τηλ να λειτουργήσει μέσω 4G μέχρι να επιδιορθωθεί η βλάβη.

Την επιλογή που χρειαζόμουν την βρήκα στο menu  *SETTINGS -> WAN* στο "WAN configuration" αλλά στην επιλογή "Service Type" το Drop down list με τις επιλογές ήταν γκρι και δεν μπόρεσα να βρω τρόπο να το ενεργοποιήσω, οπότε κατέβασα το config file και βρήκα την αντίστοιχη επιλογή στη θέση WANIPConnectionInstance --> X_HW_SERVICELIST κα άλλαξα το INTERNET σε VOIP_INTERNET. Φόρτωσα πάλι το config και έχω τηλέφωνο μέσω 4G χωρίς την ADSL

Παρόλα αυτά αν κάποιος ξέρει πως μπορούσε να ενεργοποιηθεί η λίστα από το menu θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο για να αποφύγουμε τις χειροκίνητες αλλαγές στο config

----------


## DoSMaN

> Επειδή έτυχε βλάβη στην ADSL και συγχρόνιζε με 0,5/0,1 Mbps, με λίγα λόγια τόσο ωστε να μην πέφτει το τηλέφωνο αλλά όλη η δουλειά να γίνεται μέσω 4G, αποφάσισα να απενεργοποιήσω την ADSL και να κάνω το τηλ να λειτουργήσει μέσω 4G μέχρι να επιδιορθωθεί η βλάβη.
> 
> Την επιλογή που χρειαζόμουν την βρήκα στο menu  *SETTINGS -> WAN* στο "WAN configuration" αλλά στην επιλογή "Service Type" το Drop down list με τις επιλογές ήταν γκρι και δεν μπόρεσα να βρω τρόπο να το ενεργοποιήσω, οπότε κατέβασα το config file και βρήκα την αντίστοιχη επιλογή στη θέση WANIPConnectionInstance --> X_HW_SERVICELIST κα άλλαξα το INTERNET σε VOIP_INTERNET. Φόρτωσα πάλι το config και έχω τηλέφωνο μέσω 4G χωρίς την ADSL
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά αν κάποιος ξέρει πως μπορούσε να ενεργοποιηθεί η λίστα από το menu θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο για να αποφύγουμε τις χειροκίνητες αλλαγές στο config


Εκεί που είναι γκρι, αν κάνεις δεξί κλικ στο σημείο και επιλέξεις το inspect element ή inspect (κάθε browser το έχει διαφορετικά) σου ανοίγει από κάτω ή δίπλα ή σε άλλο παράθυρο μια κοσνόλα και επιλεγμένο εκεί θα έχει το σημείο που είναι γκρι.

Θα πρέπει να βρεις τις λέξεις "disable" και να τις σβήσεις και με enter θα δεις άμεσα το γκρι/ανενεργό να γίνεται ενεργό.

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ Edge, οπότε το έχει ως σκέτο "inspect".

----------


## citakis

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια, έκανα το λάθος και στο disabled έγραφα disabled=false αντί να το σβήσω.
Λάθος λογική

----------


## paris2018

Καλησπέρα στους φίλους.Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι στο σωστό νήμα.Σκεφτομαι να αλλάξω από vodafone σε σταθερό και κινητά και να πάω στην cosmote επειδή στο σπίτι έχω άθλιο ίντερνετ χωρίς δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης αλλά έχω πολύ καλό 4g 5g σήμα από την. Cosmote και σκέφτομαι να βάλω το speed booster.Εχω διαβάσει αρκετά σε αυτό το νήμα αλλά επειδή αν περάσω στην κοσμοτε θα βάλω απεριόριστα δεδομένα και θα πάρω την έξτρα σιμ με τρία ευρώ,σκέφτομαι αν υπάρχει τρόπος με κάποιο modem πχ του εμπορίου να να συνδυάσω το adsl με αυτήν την κάρτα και να έχω κατά κάποιο τρόπο booster diy χωρίς τους περιορισμούς του κανονικού.Καμια ιδέα;

----------


## ChriZ

> Καλησπέρα στους φίλους.Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι στο σωστό νήμα.Σκεφτομαι να αλλάξω από vodafone σε σταθερό και κινητά και να πάω στην cosmote επειδή στο σπίτι έχω άθλιο ίντερνετ χωρίς δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης αλλά έχω πολύ καλό 4g 5g σήμα από την. Cosmote και σκέφτομαι να βάλω το speed booster.Εχω διαβάσει αρκετά σε αυτό το νήμα αλλά επειδή αν περάσω στην κοσμοτε θα βάλω απεριόριστα δεδομένα και θα πάρω την έξτρα σιμ με τρία ευρώ,σκέφτομαι αν υπάρχει τρόπος με κάποιο modem πχ του εμπορίου να να συνδυάσω το adsl με αυτήν την κάρτα και να έχω κατά κάποιο τρόπο booster diy χωρίς τους περιορισμούς του κανονικού.Καμια ιδέα;


Οχι, δεν μπορείς. Με άλλο εξοπλισμό μπορείς να κάνεις μόνο load balancing ή failover και όχι bonding.

----------


## citakis

> Καλησπέρα στους φίλους.Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι στο σωστό νήμα.Σκεφτομαι να αλλάξω από vodafone σε σταθερό και κινητά και να πάω στην cosmote επειδή στο σπίτι έχω άθλιο ίντερνετ χωρίς δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης αλλά έχω πολύ καλό 4g 5g σήμα από την. Cosmote και σκέφτομαι να βάλω το speed booster.Εχω διαβάσει αρκετά σε αυτό το νήμα αλλά επειδή αν περάσω στην κοσμοτε θα βάλω απεριόριστα δεδομένα και θα πάρω την έξτρα σιμ με τρία ευρώ,σκέφτομαι αν υπάρχει τρόπος με κάποιο modem πχ του εμπορίου να να συνδυάσω το adsl με αυτήν την κάρτα και να έχω κατά κάποιο τρόπο booster diy χωρίς τους περιορισμούς του κανονικού.Καμια ιδέα;



Οδηγός Bonding δύο συνδέσεων

Διάβασε τον οδηγό που είχα φτιάξει για αυτό που ζητάς, σαν λύση το χρησιμοποίησα για 4 μήνες αλλά το κατήργησα λόγω μεγαλύτερου κοστολογίου αλλά και γιατί η σύνδεση της vodafone που χρησιμοποιούσα για 4G μου έκανε προβλήματα τις ώρες αιχμής. 
Αν θες να ρωτήσεις κατι παραπάνω για αυτή την λύση μπορείς σε εκείνο το thread.

----------


## ChriZ

> Οδηγός Bonding δύο συνδέσεων
> 
> Διάβασε τον οδηγό που είχα φτιάξει για αυτό που ζητάς, σαν λύση το χρησιμοποίησα για 4 μήνες αλλά το κατήργησα λόγω μεγαλύτερου κοστολογίου αλλά και γιατί η σύνδεση της vodafone που χρησιμοποιούσα για 4G μου έκανε προβλήματα τις ώρες αιχμής. 
> Αν θες να ρωτήσεις κατι παραπάνω για αυτή την λύση μπορείς σε εκείνο το thread.


Ναι, το σκέφτηκα στην πάνω απάντηση ότι έπρεπε να βάλω ένα αστεράκι στο "Οχι, δεν μπορείς.", αλλά το άφησα...  :Smile:  :One thumb up:

----------


## GregoirX23

> Επειδή έτυχε βλάβη στην ADSL και συγχρόνιζε με 0,5/0,1 Mbps, με λίγα λόγια τόσο ωστε να μην πέφτει το τηλέφωνο αλλά όλη η δουλειά να γίνεται μέσω 4G, αποφάσισα να απενεργοποιήσω την ADSL και να κάνω το τηλ να λειτουργήσει μέσω 4G μέχρι να επιδιορθωθεί η βλάβη.
> 
> Την επιλογή που χρειαζόμουν την βρήκα στο menu  *SETTINGS -> WAN* στο "WAN configuration" αλλά στην επιλογή "Service Type" το Drop down list με τις επιλογές ήταν γκρι και δεν μπόρεσα να βρω τρόπο να το ενεργοποιήσω, οπότε κατέβασα το config file και βρήκα την αντίστοιχη επιλογή στη θέση WANIPConnectionInstance --> X_HW_SERVICELIST κα άλλαξα το INTERNET σε VOIP_INTERNET. Φόρτωσα πάλι το config και έχω τηλέφωνο μέσω 4G χωρίς την ADSL
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά αν κάποιος ξέρει πως μπορούσε να ενεργοποιηθεί η λίστα από το menu θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο για να αποφύγουμε τις χειροκίνητες αλλαγές στο config





> Εκεί που είναι γκρι, αν κάνεις δεξί κλικ στο σημείο και επιλέξεις το inspect element ή inspect (κάθε browser το έχει διαφορετικά) σου ανοίγει από κάτω ή δίπλα ή σε άλλο παράθυρο μια κοσνόλα και επιλεγμένο εκεί θα έχει το σημείο που είναι γκρι.
> 
> Θα πρέπει να βρεις τις λέξεις "disable" και να τις σβήσεις και με enter θα δεις άμεσα το γκρι/ανενεργό να γίνεται ενεργό.
> 
> Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ Edge, οπότε το έχει ως σκέτο "inspect".





> Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια, έκανα το λάθος και στο disabled έγραφα disabled=false αντί να το σβήσω.
> Λάθος λογική


Αλήθεια στο νέο ρούτερ όλα αυτά γίνονται μόνο μέσω της διαδικασίας του inspect που περιγράφετε; Στο ΗΑ τουλάχιστον δεν ήταν κρυμμένα..

----------


## citakis

Ναι στο καινούργιο router μεγάλο μέρος των επιλογών είναι κρυμμένο. Ευτυχώς μπορεί ακόμα κάποιος να έχει πρόσβαση στις κρυμμένες επιλογές, ακόμα και μέσα από το configuration.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Με αυτό το chat της cosmote τι γίνεται, πήγε διακοπές; Δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά, και επίσης η φόρμα δεν φαίνεται να δουλεύει .


καλησπερα, απο fb messanger μια χαρα εγω μιλαω αυτες τις μερες.

----------


## Louris

Καλησπέρα ομάδα μήπως έχετε κάποιες οδηγίες πως να στήσω το καινούργιο ρουτερ της κοσμοτε για να δουλεύει όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα?

----------


## citakis

H απενεργοποιηση του ipv6 είναι μια καλή αρχή


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...55#post7266355

----------


## Louris

Ευχαριστώ πολύ το έκανα κάτι άλλο?? Dns άλλαξα.

- - - Updated - - -

Τον τελευτεο μήνα σέρνετε πάνω από 10 download με το ζόρι με δεδομένα ή όχι, μόνο ξημερώματα δουλεύει στο 40 με 50 μήπως ξέρει κάποιος αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι?? Με την κοσμοτε δεν βρίσκω άκρη.

----------


## citakis

Από την κατάσταση που περιγράφεις είναι σίγουρο ότι έχει πέσει κόσμος πολύς στην κεραία και γιαυτό βλέπεις μέσα στην μέρα διαφορετικές ταχύτητες. 
Αν είσαι σε τουριστική περιοχή θεωρώ από Σεπτέμβρη που θα αραιώσουν οι επισκέπτες θα διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα, αν δεν είσαι σε τουριστική περιοχή τότε μόνο η Cosmote μπορεί να δώσει λύση όταν αναβαθμίσει το δίκτυο. 
Στη δική μου περιοχή αναβάθμισαν τις κεραίες πριν 2 μήνες και έτσι βελτιώθηκε η κατάσταση, και γιαυτό αποφάσισα να βάλω το booster γιατί πιο παλιά με 4g έπιανα με το ζόρι 5 Μbps.

----------


## Kerato

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ το έκανα κάτι άλλο?? Dns άλλαξα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τον τελευτεο μήνα σέρνετε πάνω από 10 download με το ζόρι με δεδομένα ή όχι, μόνο ξημερώματα δουλεύει στο 40 με 50 μήπως ξέρει κάποιος αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι?? Με την κοσμοτε δεν βρίσκω άκρη.


υπομονή όλοι λίγο πολύ έτσι είμαστε τώρα που τρέχουν τα απεριόριστα που δίνει η cosmote. Το βράδυ πετάει και το μεσημέρι αγκομαχάει.
Από τα μέσα Σεπτέμβρη που θα λήξουν αυτά τα πακέτα θα πάρει πάλι τα πάνω του και τις πρωινές ώρες.
Δυστυχώς αυτά είναι τα κακά της κινητής τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## Louris

Υπάρχει κάποια ρυθμηση που χρειαζετε να κάνω για να το βοηθήσω λίγο να στρώσει?

----------


## dimyok

Nα του βαλεις κεραιες και να το πας ψηλα . Θα του κανεις μασαζ και μικρορυθμισεις μεχρι να σου σπασουν τα νευρα ....

----------


## Louris

> Από την κατάσταση που περιγράφεις είναι σίγουρο ότι έχει πέσει κόσμος πολύς στην κεραία και γιαυτό βλέπεις μέσα στην μέρα διαφορετικές ταχύτητες. 
> Αν είσαι σε τουριστική περιοχή θεωρώ από Σεπτέμβρη που θα αραιώσουν οι επισκέπτες θα διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα, αν δεν είσαι σε τουριστική περιοχή τότε μόνο η Cosmote μπορεί να δώσει λύση όταν αναβαθμίσει το δίκτυο. 
> Στη δική μου περιοχή αναβάθμισαν τις κεραίες πριν 2 μήνες και έτσι βελτιώθηκε η κατάσταση, και γιαυτό αποφάσισα να βάλω το booster γιατί πιο παλιά με 4g έπιανα με το ζόρι 5 Μbps.


Τουριστική περιοχή Κέρκυρα αλλά είναι ντροπή να πληρώνουμε κ να μην έχουμε ίντερνετ

- - - Updated - - -




> Από την κατάσταση που περιγράφεις είναι σίγουρο ότι έχει πέσει κόσμος πολύς στην κεραία και γιαυτό βλέπεις μέσα στην μέρα διαφορετικές ταχύτητες. 
> Αν είσαι σε τουριστική περιοχή θεωρώ από Σεπτέμβρη που θα αραιώσουν οι επισκέπτες θα διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα, αν δεν είσαι σε τουριστική περιοχή τότε μόνο η Cosmote μπορεί να δώσει λύση όταν αναβαθμίσει το δίκτυο. 
> Στη δική μου περιοχή αναβάθμισαν τις κεραίες πριν 2 μήνες και έτσι βελτιώθηκε η κατάσταση, και γιαυτό αποφάσισα να βάλω το booster γιατί πιο παλιά με 4g έπιανα με το ζόρι 5 Μbps.


Τουριστική περιοχή Κέρκυρα αλλά είναι ντροπή να πληρώνουμε κ να μην έχουμε ίντερνετ

----------


## citakis

> Τουριστική περιοχή Κέρκυρα αλλά είναι ντροπή να πληρώνουμε κ να μην έχουμε ίντερνετ


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου αλλά οι εταιρίες δεν αναβαθμίζουν τις κεραίες για 2 μήνες το χρόνο που θα υπερφορτωθούν. 
Παρόλο που αυτή η άσχημη εικόνα επηρεάζει τόσο τουρίστες όσο και κατοίκους. 
Θεωρώ ότι παλεύουν περισσότερο για την κάλυψη (πληθυσμιακή και γεωγραφική) επειδή φαίνεται πιο πολύ και λιγότερο για την χωρητικότητα που η έλλειψη της είναι αισθητή όταν έχουμε απαιτήσεις

----------


## Louris

> Nα του βαλεις κεραιες και να το πας ψηλα . Θα του κανεις μασαζ και μικρορυθμισεις μεχρι να σου σπασουν τα νευρα ....


Δεν είναι θέμα κεραίας έχει σήμα όσο για μασάζ δεν συμφέρει να πληρώσω μασέρ όσο για τα νεύρα Ίδη μου έχουν σπάσει που δεν μπορώ να δω τίποτα..

----------


## puntomania

> Δεν είναι θέμα κεραίας έχει σήμα όσο για μασάζ δεν συμφέρει να πληρώσω μασέρ όσο για τα νεύρα Ίδη μου έχουν σπάσει που δεν μπορώ να δω τίποτα..




Off Topic


		Υπάρχει και η λύση του DIA αν θες να έχεις εγγυημένη ταχύτητα συνέχεια... σίγουρα βγαίνει πολύ περισσότερο απο τα 6-7ε που δίνεις τώρα για το μπουστερ... αλλα δεν θα επηρεάζεσαι απο την πολυκοσμία κτλ.

----------


## Kerato

> Δεν είναι θέμα κεραίας έχει σήμα όσο για μασάζ δεν συμφέρει να πληρώσω μασέρ όσο για τα νεύρα Ίδη μου έχουν σπάσει που δεν μπορώ να δω τίποτα..




Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτε φίλε, μόνο υπομονή.
Εσύ είσαι και σε τουριστική περιοχή που βουλιάζει από κόσμο. 
Εγώ είμαι σε ένα χωριό στην μέση του πουθενά με μηδέν τουρισμό και πάλι όταν δίνει η cosmote απεριόριστα, πιτάρει το δίκτυο από τη χρήση που κάνουν οι μόνιμοι κάτοικοι και σέρνεται τις ώρες αιχμής.
Τι να κάνουμε; Δεν έχουμε και άλλες επιλογές.

----------


## puntomania

> Δεν έχουμε και άλλες επιλογές.


Πάντα υπάρχουν επιλογές... με το ανάλογο κόστος  :Wink:

----------


## Kerato

Καλά ναι, προφανώς.
Απλά μιλάμε για κόστος ανάλογο του booster.

----------


## puntomania

> Καλά ναι, προφανώς.
> Απλά μιλάμε για κόστος ανάλογο του booster.


για κόστος ανάλογο του booster.... έχετε και το ανάλογο ιντερνετ.

----------


## Louris

> για κόστος ανάλογο του booster.... έχετε και το ανάλογο ιντερνετ.


Αυτό τώρα που είπες το σκέφτηκες πολύ?? 35 ευρώ τον μήνα booster και γραμμή dsl και δεν πιάνω πάνω από 10 download... Δηλαδή πόσο πρέπει να πληρώνω για να έχουμε αξιοπρεπή ταχύτητα??

----------


## dimyok

40+ το unlimited που διαφημιζανε με το πουλι στα ορη στα αγρια βουνα  :Razz:  Αυτο πιανει πολυ περισσοτερο για καποιο λογο  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Louris

> 40+ το unlimited που διαφημιζανε με το πουλι στα ορη στα αγρια βουνα  Αυτο πιανει πολυ περισσοτερο για καποιο λογο


Nα βάλουμε αυτό με το πουλί τοτε????????

----------


## puntomania

> Αυτό τώρα που είπες το σκέφτηκες πολύ?? 35 ευρώ τον μήνα booster και γραμμή dsl και δεν πιάνω πάνω από 10 download... Δηλαδή πόσο πρέπει να πληρώνω για να έχουμε αξιοπρεπή ταχύτητα??


δεν πληρώνεις το booster 35.... +6.75 το πλήρωνα εγώ όταν το είχα και για αυτά που μου έδινε και το καλοκαίρι (σε τουριστικό μέρος ειμαι και εγώ) ήταν πολύ καλό για τα λεφτά του.

βάλε το gigamax unlimited με τα διπλά... συν οτι εξοπλισμό θα χρειαστείς για να έχεις ταχύτητα.

- - - Updated - - -




> δεν πληρώνεις το booster 35.... +6.75 το πλήρωνα εγώ όταν το είχα και για αυτά που μου έδινε και το καλοκαίρι (σε τουριστικό μέρος ειμαι και εγώ) ήταν πολύ καλό για τα λεφτά του.
> 
> βάλε το gigamax unlimited με τα διπλά... συν οτι εξοπλισμό θα χρειαστείς για να έχεις ταχύτητα.




Off Topic


		απο την εποχή του dial-up τοτε με μια isdn64 ειχα δοριφορυκό 1way 16Mbps μεσω γερμανίας η συνδρομή για να μου βγαινει τοτε στο 50ρικο, οπότε ναι... γνωρίζω πολύ καλά και σκέφτομαι... το πως θα κάνω την δουλειά μου όπως θέλω με το ανάλογο κόστος πάντα. τζάμπα λύσεις δεν υπάρχουν αγαπητέ!

----------


## Louris

> δεν πληρώνεις το booster 35.... +6.75 το πλήρωνα εγώ όταν το είχα και για αυτά που μου έδινε και το καλοκαίρι (σε τουριστικό μέρος ειμαι και εγώ) ήταν πολύ καλό για τα λεφτά του.
> 
> βάλε το gigamax unlimited με τα διπλά... συν οτι εξοπλισμό θα χρειαστείς για να έχεις ταχύτητα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Πληρώνω 30 ευρώ  υποτίθεται για 24 ταχύτητα δεν πιάνω πάνω από 3 και βάζω booster για να έχω μια ταχύτητα υποτίθεται της προκοπής βάση συμβολαίου πρέπει να πιάνει 15  +ότι έχει η γραμμή χωρίς δεδομένα. 
 αν εσύ νομίζεις ότι 36 ευρώ τον μήνα χωρίς να έχεις ίντερνετ της προκοπής είναι τσάμπα μάλλον ζεις σε άλλον πλανήτη. Αν δεν μπορεί η κοσμοτε να ανταπεξέλθει στο βάρος των συνδρομητών από τα απεριόριστα ας μην τα έδινε εμείς τι φταίμε που πληρώνουμε κάποιες υποτίθεται παροχές βάση συμβολαίου κ αυτές δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## puntomania

> Πληρώνω 30 ευρώ  υποτίθεται για 24 ταχύτητα δεν πιάνω πάνω από 3 και βάζω booster για να έχω μια ταχύτητα υποτίθεται της προκοπής βάση συμβολαίου πρέπει να πιάνει 15  +ότι έχει η γραμμή χωρίς δεδομένα. 
>  αν εσύ νομίζεις ότι 36 ευρώ τον μήνα χωρίς να έχεις ίντερνετ της προκοπής είναι τσάμπα μάλλον ζεις σε άλλον πλανήτη. Αν δεν μπορεί η κοσμοτε να ανταπεξέλθει στο βάρος των συνδρομητών από τα απεριόριστα ας μην τα έδινε εμείς τι φταίμε που πληρώνουμε κάποιες υποτίθεται παροχές βάση συμβολαίου κ αυτές δεν υπάρχουν.


δηλαδή εγώ που πληρώνω 64 το μήνα για τα απεριόριστα και απο τα 200+ πέφτω το καλοκαίρι στα μισά και πιο κάτω... τι πρέπει να κάνω? να αλλάξω πάροχο, μονοπωλαιο ειναι στην επαρχια ο οτε...  οταν ειμαστε στη μεση του πουθενα... ειναι απο επιλογή μας.

εγώ προσωπικά να ξέρεις... στη δουλειά έχω την επιλογή για 50αρα που θα τα πιάνει κιόλας και στο σπίτι για 24αρα που φτάνει τα 15-16... οπότε με το gigamax και με 64ε το μήνα καλύφθηκα και με το παραπάνω... και εκεί που σταματάνε οι υπόλοιποι με τις καλωδιακές συνδέσεις, εγώ συνεχίζω.

παλιότερα στη δουλειά που έτυχε να έχω 3χ 24αρες και 2 μπουστερ... από τα 140-150 που είχα ως συνήθως το καλοκαίρι που γέμιζε κόσμο το νησί έπεφτα στα 40-50 περίπου.

που θέλω να καταλήξω... στο αμάξι μου πληρώνω τέλη κυκλοφορίας 630 ευρώ συν τα διόδια... νύχτα στην Εγνατία που ειναι άδεια... μπορώ να πάω και με 250... την μέρα που έχει κίνηση όμως περιορίζομε στα 130-140, να ζητήσω απ το κράτος να φτιάξει δρόμο μόνο για μένα?

----------


## dimyok

Καπου ειδα μια εξυπναδα για πολιτικη "ορθης χρησης" απο μουγκαφον . Δηλαδη τα "απεριοριστα" να ειναι μεχρι 100 gb και μετα σερνεται . Για ψαχτε μηπως ο οτες εχει αναλογη μουγκαφονιαση γιατι οτι κανει ενας το βαρανε και οι αλλοι στο καρτελ

----------


## puntomania

> Καπου ειδα μια εξυπναδα για πολιτικη "ορθης χρησης" απο μουγκαφον . Δηλαδη τα "απεριοριστα" να ειναι μεχρι 100 gb και μετα σερνεται . Για ψαχτε μηπως ο οτες εχει αναλογη μουγκαφονιαση γιατι οτι κανει ενας το βαρανε και οι αλλοι στο καρτελ


το μπουστερ μετα τα 100GB εχει κοφτη στα 15Mbps

----------


## dimyok

Στα δικα μας στα πρωτα ηταν στα 17000Mbps ακριβως . Δε λεω αυτο λεω για να βαλεις αλλη sim και η ποιο φτηνη unlimited νομιζω ειναι μουγκαφον

----------


## puntomania

> Στα δικα μας στα πρωτα ηταν στα 17000Mbps ακριβως . Δε λεω αυτο λεω για να βαλεις αλλη sim και η ποιο φτηνη unlimited νομιζω ειναι μουγκαφον


9,90 δεν τα εχουν και οι 2?

----------


## citakis

Πρέπει να γίνει κατανοητό ότι το booster δεν είναι μια λύση για μεγάλες ταχύτητες, απλά είναι ένας τρόπος από τον ΟΤΕ να δώσει λειτουργικές ταχύτητες σε πελάτες  που δεν μπορούν να έχουν πρόσβαση σε κάποια γρήγορη υπηρεσία. 
Ο τρόπος που το πετυχαίνει δεν είναι τέλειος, αλλά εκεί που έχει κάποιος ξεμείνει με ταχύτητες μικρότερες από 20/1 Mbps δίνει μια ανάσα τόσο σε Download όσο και σε Upload. Δεν είναι μια υπηρεσία που θα μας καλύψει για παραπάνω από 2 χρόνια,  πιστεύω ότι όσοι μείνουν χωρίς οπτική ίνα απλά θα μεταβούν σε καθαρό 5G καποια στιγμή,σαν υπηρεσία είναι απλά για να μας καλυψει μέχρι τότε.
Δεν σας το έδωσαν για να πείτε ότι σαν προιόν είναι τέλειο αλλά γιατί δεν μπορείτε να έχετε πρόσβαση σε κάποιο καλύτερο προιόν που να περιλαμβάνει και ενσύρματη σύνδεση. Θεωρώ , αν και δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε επίσημα δεδομένα, ότι πρέπει να έχει και αρκετό ποσοστό επιστροφών από πελάτες που δεν έμειναν ικανοποιημένοι.
Και εγώ όταν το ζήτησα για πρώτη φορά (το 2018; ) το γύρισα πίσω γιατί δεν μπορούσα να ικανοποιηθώ με αυτό που μου έδινε, απλά πλέον δεν μπορώ να κάνω διαφορετικά.

----------


## dimyok

Τοτε δουλευε - αφου διαβαζες ενα σορρο ρυθμισεις και ειχα κανει loadbalancer . Τωρα τους δουλευουν  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Louris

> Τοτε δουλευε - αφου διαβαζες ενα σορρο ρυθμισεις και ειχα κανει loadbalancer . Τωρα τους δουλευουν


Αυτό ακριβώς τα είπες όλα αλλά δυστηχως δεν έχουμε καμία άλλη επιλογή...

----------


## peragialos

Άσχετα με το πρόβλημα του φίλου στους γνωστούς μου τουλάχιστον πριν μπει το κλείδωμα ο ένας στους δύο χρησιμοποιούσαν το booster σαν κανονική σύνδεση σε δεύτερο σπίτι/εξοχικό ενώ κανονικά δεν επιτρεπόταν και με τιμή χώμα. Πιστεύω ότι ο ΟΤΕ το έκανε εν γνώση του για να μεγαλώσει την πελατειακή του βάση και να μικρύνει των άλλων. Πάντως παραμένει μία best effort υπηρεσία νομίζω όπως ουσιαστικά όλες οι οικιακές τηλεπικοινωνιακές παροχές. Για τους τυχερούς υπάρχει ffth για τους άτυχους 4 Mbps.

----------


## pitfermi

> οτι συσκευη εχω πισω απο το speedbooster, οταν αυτο λειτουργει με bonding, ακομα και να μην εχω GB, oi συσκευες δε μπορουν να συνδεθουν με VPN εξωτερικα, π.χ σε server του nordvpn.


παιδια ακομα δεν εχω βρει λυση με το προβλημα μου. δε μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω vpn με windows πισω απο το speedbooster 2.. windows π.χ να συνδεθω με nordvpn δε γινεται. αλλα με android λειτουργει απο το κινητο. 
υπαρχει καμια ιδεα? μπορω να τσεκαρω κατι με wireshark?

----------


## citakis

Δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω ιδιαίτερα με τα Windows μιας και δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ την εφαρμογή του NordVpn αλλά το πρώτο που θα κοίταγα είναι το Firewall των windows. Το ίδιο το ρούτερ δεν έχει κάποιο λόγο να σε κόψει, ειδικά εφόσον η σύνδεση ξεκινά μέσα από το τοπικό δίκτυο

----------


## villager

...υπόψη και το ρουτερ συνήθως έχει ενεργούς κανόνες firewall. Για δοκιμή ναι κλείστε όλα τα firewall win/router etc.

----------


## FISHERMAN

Ακόμη ενας ταλαίπωρος με OTE... Συνδέεται μονο στο 807425, με την κεραία εχω απόλυτη οπτική επαφή (μένω σε χωριό και η κεραία είναι ψηλά στο βουνο).
Την γύρισα βήμα βήμα αριστερά-δεξιά κλπ....το μέγιστο που πιάνω είναι αυτό που λέει ο πίνακας. speedtest...max 12  :Sad:  
Ποιά νούμερα στον πίνακα με ενδιαφέρουν και σε τι db? Μπορεί να με διαφωτίσει κάποιος;...η κεραία με το που την βίδωσα άλλαξε στο μενου σε external. χωρίς να κάνω τπτ με inspect κλπ που διάβασα.

Device Type:	DN9245X6-10
Hardware Version:	2B1A.A
Software Version:	V500R021C00SPC068

----------


## dimyok

Aσε σκετο το 4G . Στο speed.com τι σου δινει  ?

----------


## aris.k4

Καλησπέρα,
Αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με online games με αυτο το ρουτερ. Καθώς η ταχύτητα είναι άριστη πιάνω καλό σήμα, έχω πολλά disconnects σε συγκεκριμένα παιχνίδια. Επειδή πιστεύω είναι λόγο του 4G μήπως υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση όταν δεν χρειάζομαι ταχύτητα να μην χρησιμοποιείται το 4G; Να γίνετε αυτόματα όμως γιατί υπάρχει επιλογή να το απενεργοποιώ το 4G από το ρουτερ.

----------


## TsonTson

> Καλησπέρα,
> Αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με online games με αυτο το ρουτερ. Καθώς η ταχύτητα είναι άριστη πιάνω καλό σήμα, έχω πολλά disconnects σε συγκεκριμένα παιχνίδια. Επειδή πιστεύω είναι λόγο του 4G μήπως υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση όταν δεν χρειάζομαι ταχύτητα να μην χρησιμοποιείται το 4G; Να γίνετε αυτόματα όμως γιατί υπάρχει επιλογή να το απενεργοποιώ το 4G από το ρουτερ.


Υπάρχει τρόπος στις ρυθμίσεις να φτιάχνεις φίλτρα για να απενεργοποιείς το 4g για συγκεκριμένη συσκευή (πχ για το pc σου, και να το κάνεις enable-disable όποτε θες) ή για συγκεκριμένο IP ή IP range όπως είχα κάνει εγώ (αν δε βαριέσαι να ψάξεις να βρεις τα IP από τα servers στα online games που παίζεις). Το καλό με τον δεύτερο τρόπο είναι ότι το κάνεις μία φορά για κάθε game και καθάρισες, ενώ με τη συσκευή θα πρέπει να το κάνεις enable-disable κάθε φορά που μπαίνεις/βγαίνεις από ένα game. Θα κάνεις login στο router και θα πας εκεί που έχει το γρανάζι και θα βρεις κάπου να λέει bonding user filter list. Θα φτιάξεις rule από εκεί με την επιλογή redirect devices on the lan που θα σου βγάλει να διαλέξεις ποια συσκευή θες να αποκλείσεις από το bonding, ή με την επιλογή για IP ή IP range αν θες τον δεύτερο τρόπο.

----------


## aris.k4

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου.
Έκανα αυτό με την IP αλλά δεν μου λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Αλλάζει συνέχεια την IP το game το βλέπω με ένα command in-game. Και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί και άλλες που δεν θα τις βλέπω πιστεύω...
Θα δοκιμάσω να βάλω όλο το PC με redirect to LAN να δω αν λυθεί αρχικά.

----------


## stathisaska

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα !

Έχει καιρό (~5μηνο) που η ταχύτητα με το booster είναι τραγική, σχεδόν ίδια με την ταχύτητα χωρίς το booster, αλλά μαζί με το ping είναι χάλια. 

Έκανα ένα πείραμα και έβαλα το Speedport entry και η ταχύτητα που έπιασα ήταν καλύτερη από το booster!

Τέλος με την ηλιθιότητα που έκαναν με το DSL check έζησα και να πέσει τελείως το internet (Ffs) μετά από 3 χρόνια on. 

Σκέφτομαι να το γυρίσω σε failover stickάκι, αλλά νοσταλγώντας τα 60άρια που έπιανα πέρσι είμαι διστακτικός. 

Νομίζω ότι από τότε που μου δήλωσαν ανέφικτότητα στο VDSL50 και με κατέβασαν ADSL24 δεν ξαναέπιασα αυτές τις ταχύτητες. 

Καμία γνώμη υπέρ κατά Booster VS stick ?

----------


## crashnet

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, πρόσφατα παιδιά έβαλα στην 24dsl το speedboster 2 DN9245X6-10 cosmote για το λόγο ότι έχω χαμηλές ταχύτητες και επειδή δεν υπάρχει στην περιοχή μου κάτι καλύτερο, αν κανω enable to bodnding παίρνω στο mobile σταθερή IP 100.xxx.xxx.xxx CGNAT υποθέτω (προφανές το διπλό nat), οπότε δεν μπορώ από έξω να δω ούτε κάμερες ούτε συναγερμό αλλά και ούτε remote desktop. Αν απενεργοποιήσω το Bonding όλα καλά. Μίλησα με cosmote ώστε να με βγάλουν από διπλό Nat, και μου απαντήσανε ότι στην κινητή τηλεφωνία το πρωτεύων network του router δεν μπορεί να έχει αμφίδρομη επικοινωνία και με αποτέλεσμα το port Forward να μην μπορεί να δουλέψει, και αν δεν με καλύπτει η υπηρεσία να την καταργήσω. Έχω έρθει σε απόγνωση αν μπορεί κάποιος παιδιά να με βοηθήσει. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ChriZ

Το bonding λογικά παίρνει public ΙΡ και όχι πίσω από CGNAT.
Σίγουρα έχεις κάνει σωστά τις ρυθμίσεις;

- - - Updated - - -

Αν θυμάμαι καλά έχει να επιλέξεις σε ποιο interface θες να κάνεις το mapping. Έχεις επιλέξει το bonding εκεί;

----------


## crashnet

Ναι το bonding έχω επιλέξει,

----------


## ChriZ

Επειδή προσωπικά την έχω σαν δεύτερη wan σε DMZ δεν μπορώ να δοκιμάσω αντίστοιχα για να στο επιβεβαιώσω,αλλά υποθέτω ότι σου λείπει και το κομμάτι με τις IP
Μάλλον στο δεύτερο που εχει το range πρεπει να βάλεις για να ξερει από που να επιτρέπει access.
Κανε ετσι αν ειναι μια δοκιμή ή/και περίμενε να σου πει και κανας αλλος που χρησιμοποιεί port forwarding

----------


## netlag

εχω στημένο web server στο synology μου, και ακουει κανονικα απο παντού χτυπώντας το ip που μου δινει το bonding.

Ομως εχω router μετά το booster, και στο router εχω κανει port forwarding. Οχι στο booster.

----------


## citakis

> Ναι το bonding έχω επιλέξει,


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...45#post7292445

Αυτές είναι οι δικές μου ρυθμίσεις για το wireguard.
Το παράξενο ήταν ότι δεν δούλευαν με καρφωτή ip από εμένα αλλά μόνο αν αφηνα το Huawei να δώσει ip στο ρουτερ μου
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με το DMZ

----------


## meteokar

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, είμαι κάτοχος του booster 2.0, θέλω να μου πείτε πως μπορω να βάλω τον υπολογιστή να λειτουργεί μόνο με 4G και την τηλεόραση μόνο με DSL . Υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να με βοηθήσει ? σας ευχαριστώ !

----------


## citakis

Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να κάνεις μια συσκευή να λειτουργεί μόνο με το 4G, αλλα μπορείς να κάνεις μια συσκευή να συνδέεται μόνο μέσω της DSL.
Settings -> Bonding -> Bonding User Filter List
επέλεξε από το dropdown μενoυ τi είδους αποκλεισμό από το bonding θέλεις, δηλαδή μια συσκευή  ή μια υπηρεσία και αυτή πλέον θα αποκλειστεί από το bonding και θα δουλεύει μέσω της DSL

----------


## jyonu

Καλησπέρα,
Πριν μερικές ημέρες είχα διαβάσει ένα post σχετικά με την ενεργοποίηση της εξωτερικής κεραίας στο DN9245X6-10.
Τώρα δεν μπορώ να το βρώ. Έχω πάει πίσω δεν ξέρω και εγώ πόσες σελίδες, αλλά μάλλον δεν το πρόσεξα.
Ξέρει κανείς σε ποιά σελίδα είναι;

----------


## citakis

> Καλησπέρα,
> Πριν μερικές ημέρες είχα διαβάσει ένα post σχετικά με την ενεργοποίηση της εξωτερικής κεραίας στο DN9245X6-10.
> Τώρα δεν μπορώ να το βρώ. Έχω πάει πίσω δεν ξέρω και εγώ πόσες σελίδες, αλλά μάλλον δεν το πρόσεξα.
> Ξέρει κανείς σε ποιά σελίδα είναι;


Πιστεύω αυτό είναι το post που αναζητάς
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...87#post7269387

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα !
> 
> Έχει καιρό (~5μηνο) που η ταχύτητα με το booster είναι τραγική, σχεδόν ίδια με την ταχύτητα χωρίς το booster, αλλά μαζί με το ping είναι χάλια. 
> 
> Έκανα ένα πείραμα και έβαλα το Speedport entry και η ταχύτητα που έπιασα ήταν καλύτερη από το booster!
> 
> Τέλος με την ηλιθιότητα που έκαναν με το DSL check έζησα και να πέσει τελείως το internet (Ffs) μετά από 3 χρόνια on. 
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να το γυρίσω σε failover stickάκι, αλλά νοσταλγώντας τα 60άρια που έπιανα πέρσι είμαι διστακτικός. 
> ...


Επειδη το εψαχνα εγω δεν αξιζει το internet  back up πρωτα απο ολα εχει 9,90 ευρω δες εδω https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...et_backup.html δινει μονο 100gb  internet . 
Θα πληρωνεις 9.90 ευρω για μια υπηρεσια που θα λειτουργησει μονο εαν κοπει το dsl ( εκτος και αμα ξεκουμπωνεις το dsl , για να πιανιες ταχυτητες 4g+, μεχρι να τελειωσουνε τα δεδομενα . Δεν πρεπει να εχει περιορισμο στο δικτυο κινητης οπως τωρα μετο booster που στην adsl 24ρα ειναι εως 50mbs! το μεγιστο. 
Εγω εχω booster εκλεισα 2 χρονια και το ανανεωσα , αλλα το booster δουλευει ταυτοχρονα με το 4g+ οποτε βλεπεις μεγαλες ταχυτητες! ( και οταν καταναλωσεις τα 100gb μετα δεν κοβεται απλα πεφτει η ταχυτητα του 4g+ , και παλι πρακτικα απεριοριστα ειναι ομως δεν μου εχει δημιουργησει προβληματα εμενα! , αλλα δεν παιζω online games ! . Οσο για το booster ειναι πιο οικονομικο στα 6,80 ευρω . Στο καινουργιο booster 2 που δινουνε εχω δει να μιλαω στο τηλεφωνο να πεφτει η dsl και να μην κοβεται η γραμμη! μαλλον παιρνει απο το 4g+ της κινητης ( εξαλλου εχει καταργησει το 3g η κοσμοτε ) . Επισης ενα αλλο που ειδα στο speedbooster 2 ειναι το μεγαλυτερο upload στην dsl μου που δεν ειχα δει ποτε με αλλο ρουτερ ουτε στο booster 1 αλλα ουτε στα speedport πανω απο 1mbs , περιπου 1,50mbs !! ( μου εκανε εντυπωση! )

----------


## Kerato

> Εγω εχω booster εκλεισα 2 χρονια και το ανανεωσα


Σε τιμή στο δώσανε; Γιατί και μένα έληξε αλλά δε μου δίνουν την τιμή της πρώτης διετίας.
Μου το δίνουν 7.5 ευρώ κινητή + 1ευρώ νομίζω στον λογαριασμό της σταθερής.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Σε τιμή στο δώσανε; Γιατί και μένα έληξε αλλά δε μου δίνουν την τιμή της πρώτης διετίας.
> Μου το δίνουν 7.5 ευρώ κινητή + 1ευρώ νομίζω στον λογαριασμό της σταθερής.


εμενα μου ειπανε οτι επειδη η περιοχη μου δεν υποστηριζει vdsl εχω εκπτωση στο πακετο και γενικα δεν εχω οπτικες ινες μου το δινουνε απο 4,74 ευρω στα 4,80 ευρω στο λογαριασμο κινητης και 2 ευρω στον λογαριασμο σταθερης . Ενω πληρωνα 4,74 ευρω στον λογαριασμο κινητης και 2ευρω στον λογαριασμο σταθερης . Αυξηση δηλαδη 0,06 ευρω!! τιποτα ! . 

7,50 ευρω μου ηρθε εμενα ο λογαριασμος στην κινητη οταν εληξε το συμβολαιο μηπως για αυτο σου ηρθε 7,50 ευρω; .
 κανονικα 6,80 ευρω εχει τα 2 ευρω στον λογαριασμο σταθερης! οπως και παλαιοτερα μονο ο λογαριασμος κινητης μπορει να αλλαξει σε τιμη. 
παντως , αμα δεν σου δωσουνε παρομοια τιμη . Τοτε μια λυση υπαρχει καταργηση της υπηρεσιας και ξανα αιτηση . Αλλα το κακο ειναι οτι θα πρεπει να επιστρεψεις το ρουτερ πισω και μετα να παρεις ενα απλο οχι booster και μετα ξανα αιτηση για booster και θα σου στειλουνε αλλο ρουτερ και μετα πρεπει να πας πισω το παλιο απλο ρουτερ. Ειναι διαδικασια.

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Firmware η cosmote σταματησε να εχει στο site?
Επισης γνωριζουμε γιατι οταν ειμαι σε αυτο το wifi με HA35 δε μπορω να δω τις καμερες απο μια οικια μου, ενω απο oποιοδηποτε αλλο wifi μπορω; ( δεν εχω αλλαξει τιποτα απο ρυθμισεις )

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Firmware η cosmote σταματησε να εχει στο site?
> Επισης γνωριζουμε γιατι οταν ειμαι σε αυτο το wifi με HA35 δε μπορω να δω τις καμερες απο μια οικια μου, ενω απο oποιοδηποτε αλλο wifi μπορω; ( δεν εχω αλλαξει τιποτα απο ρυθμισεις )


δοκιμασε να απενεργοποιησεις το 4g ή βγαλε την σημ και δες αμα μπορεις να δεις τις καμερες απο το wifi του ΗΑ35 . Λογω του δικτυου κινητης συμβαινει αυτο το προβλημα και δεν μπορεις να δεις τις καμερες απο αλλο μερος. Ισως θελει πορτες να ρυθμισεις στο ρουτερ δεν ξερω πως γινεται αλλα το ειχε παρει το ματι μου . 
Επισης γιατι δεν καλεις το 13788 δωρεαν απο το κινητο σου και να ζητησεις να μαθεις γιατι γινεται αυτο; .  
Επισης σου προτεινω παλι απο το 13788 να ζητησεις αντικατασταση εξοπλισμου του ρουτερ  με  το νεο 4g+ router της huawei DN9245X6-10  που δινουνε σοι εχουνε το booster ειναι 4g+ και εχει 2 μπαντες 2.4+5ghz και καλυτερο wifi (ειναι wifi 6 μοντελο και ποιο συνχρονο με το ΗΑ35!.

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ. Δοκιμασα να απενεργοποιησω το 4g και παλι τιποτα. Δεν δοκιμασα να βγαλω την καρτα, μολις βρω χρονο θα το κανω. Μου ειπαν στο τηλεφωνο οτι μπορω να το αλλαξω το μοντεμ, αρκει να παω πρωτα το παλιο ( λογικο ). 
Για firmware μου ειπαν εχω το τελευταιο το ελενξαν. Για εμενα foul που δεν μπορω να το ελενξω μονος μου οπως παλια.

----------


## dimyok

> δοκιμασε να απενεργοποιησεις το 4g ή βγαλε την σημ και δες αμα μπορεις να δεις τις καμερες απο το wifi του ΗΑ35 . Λογω του δικτυου κινητης συμβαινει αυτο το προβλημα και δεν μπορεις να δεις τις καμερες απο αλλο μερος. Ισως θελει πορτες να ρυθμισεις στο ρουτερ δεν ξερω πως γινεται αλλα το ειχε παρει το ματι μου . 
> Επισης γιατι δεν καλεις το 13788 δωρεαν απο το κινητο σου και να ζητησεις να μαθεις γιατι γινεται αυτο; .  
> Επισης σου προτεινω παλι απο το 13788 να ζητησεις αντικατασταση εξοπλισμου του ρουτερ  με  το νεο 4g+ router της huawei DN9245X6-10  που δινουνε σοι εχουνε το booster ειναι 4g+ και εχει 2 μπαντες 2.4+5ghz και καλυτερο wifi (ειναι wifi 6 μοντελο και ποιο συνχρονο με το ΗΑ35!.


Πιο συγχρονο αλλα και πιο μαρτυριαρικο σε κανει αμεσως ruffied

----------


## rand100

> Πιο συγχρονο αλλα και πιο μαρτυριαρικο σε κανει αμεσως ruffied


Δηλ? Τι εχει αποδειχτεί οτι κανει το νεο?

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

John ευχαριστώ ξανά για τη συμβουλή. Άλλαξα το ρούτερ με το καινούριο. Η ταχύτητα αυξήθηκε άμεσα ( ενώ δεν είχα ήδη κανένα θέμα!). Πάω να συνδεθώ στις κάμερες τίποτα. Δοκιμάζω να συνδεθώ στο 5ghz αντί για το 2,4 και μετά και ως δια μαγείας δουλεύει άριστα. Γνωρίζω ότι δεν έχει κανένα νόημα αυτό καθώς ίδιες ρυθμίσεις ειναι, όμως δουλεύει! Firmware έχει ένα πολύ παλιό ελπίζω να αναβαθμιστεί αυτόματα καθώς δεν έχει επιλογή να παίρνει 4g από εξωτερικές κεραίες που έχω.

----------


## rand100

Πόση ωρα κραταει η συνδεση αν πεσει η vdsl. Υποθετω καποια στιγμή θα τσεκαρει αν υπαρχει σταθερη και αν όχι θα τη ριξει σωστα?

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Πόση ωρα κραταει η συνδεση αν πεσει η vdsl. Υποθετω καποια στιγμή θα τσεκαρει αν υπαρχει σταθερη και αν όχι θα τη ριξει σωστα?


ελενχει στις 12 ή στις 2 το μεσημερι αμα υπαρχει γραμμη σταθερου ιντερνετ επανω . Νομιζω στις 2 το μεσημερι πρεπει να ειναι!

----------


## rand100

> ελενχει στις 12 ή στις 2 το μεσημερι αμα υπαρχει γραμμη σταθερου ιντερνετ επανω . Νομιζω στις 2 το μεσημερι πρεπει να ειναι!


Ευχαριστώ
Αν ειναι 2 και σου πεσει η συνδεση 5 λεπτά πιο πριν την εκατσες δηλαδη? Ωραια διασφαλισαν αυτο που λενε στο σαιτ οτι αν πεσει η σταθερη συνεχιζεις ακαθεκτος με την κινητη στο bonding...

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

> Είχα ανεβάσει screenshot από το αρχείο για το που να ψάξεις  για το antenna mode  , μάλλον δεν το είδες:
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 235806
> 
> Aλλάζεις το auto σε outer.
> 
> Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να το κάνεις κατευθείαν από το browser με inspect, το δοκίμασα χθες και η αλλαγή αποθηκεύτηκε:
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για αυτό το μήνυμα ! Δούλεψε και πλέον δείχνει σήμα excellent!

----------


## antonispgs

Παιδιά εγώ από το προηγούμενο Σάββατο που το έβαλα, δεν είμαι καθόλου ευχαριστημένος. Έχω το καινούριο ρούτερ, από τα 50 που κλείδωνα άντε να πάω στα 70-75 στα καλά του, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι το πρόβλημα. Τηλέφωνο μία έχω μία δεν έχω, γίνονται αποσυνδέσεις κάθε λίγες ώρες τουλάχιστον, και ακόμα και όταν δεν πέφτει τελείως, πέφτει το dsl tunnel στο bonding. Οι τεχνικοί ήδη δύο φορές ήρθαν σπίτι, δεν τους είδα πολύ ζεστούς. Μου είπαν καλά περιμένεις αυτό εδώ να έχει την ίδια σταθερότητα με το fritz? Τι είδους υπηρεσία πουλάνε δηλαδή; Όπως και να έχει, μπορώ να το επιστρέψω αύριο στο κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ και να υπαναχωρήσω ή θα έχω πρόβλημα;

----------


## citakis

> Παιδιά εγώ από το προηγούμενο Σάββατο που το έβαλα, δεν είμαι καθόλου ευχαριστημένος. Έχω το καινούριο ρούτερ, από τα 50 που κλείδωνα άντε να πάω στα 70-75 στα καλά του, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι το πρόβλημα. Τηλέφωνο μία έχω μία δεν έχω, γίνονται αποσυνδέσεις κάθε λίγες ώρες τουλάχιστον, και ακόμα και όταν δεν πέφτει τελείως, πέφτει το dsl tunnel στο bonding. Οι τεχνικοί ήδη δύο φορές ήρθαν σπίτι, δεν τους είδα πολύ ζεστούς. Μου είπαν καλά περιμένεις αυτό εδώ να έχει την ίδια σταθερότητα με το fritz? Τι είδους υπηρεσία πουλάνε δηλαδή; Όπως και να έχει, μπορώ να το επιστρέψω αύριο στο κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ και να υπαναχωρήσω ή θα έχω πρόβλημα;


Υπαναχώρηση μπορείς να κάνεις εντός κάποιον ημερών (νομίζω 14) ή εφόσον έχεις τεχνικό πρόβλημα και δεν μπορεί να επιλυθεί από το τεχνικό τμήμα, έτσι το έκοψα και εγώ την πρώτη φορά που το έβαλα.

Πάντως θα το πω για άλλη μια φορά ότι το bonding εμφανίζει πολλά προβλήματα λόγω τεχνολογίας και δεν πρέπει να τοποθετείται από άτομα που έχουν ήδη επίγεια υπηρεσία με καλή ταχύτητα (40+ Mbps). Κατά την γνώμη μου αφορά μόνο όσους έχουμε ξεμείνει με ADSL συνδέσεις για τους υπόλοιπους θα βολευτούν καλύτερα από την σύνδεση που έχουν.

----------


## karetsos

να ρωτήσω κι εγώ γιατί δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω στο νήμα: αν θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω μόνο ως 4G router που πηγαίνω για να αλλάξω το apn;

----------


## tvkal

Εβαλα 2 εξωτερικές κεραίες (εσωτερικού χώρου) για να κερδίσω ότι μπορώ.
Ο φίλος εδω  TsonTson έχει κάνει μια ανάρτηση για το πως ρυθμιζεται η εξωτερική κεραία. 

Τα ακολούθησα τα βήματα αλλά δεν βρίσκω που πρέπει να επέμβω. 

Μήπως μπορείτε να μου δείξετε σε ποιά σειρά είναι, κάνω κάτι λάθος ή έχω άλλο κώδικα ?

----------


## Damned

Έχει κανείς θέμα με torrent και χαμηλές ταχύτητες?

Παίζει να βάζουν κόφτη εκεί?

Δεν έχω καλές ταχύτητες κατεβάσματος.

----------


## ariusbb

> Έχει κανείς θέμα με torrent και χαμηλές ταχύτητες?
> 
> Παίζει να βάζουν κόφτη εκεί?
> 
> Δεν έχω καλές ταχύτητες κατεβάσματος.


Γενικά από όσο έχω δει οτιδήποτε δεν είναι HTTP και HTTPS έχει ψιλοθεματάκια οπότε υποθέτω κάτι έχουν βάλει..

----------


## nokas

(Ασταθεια ταχυτητας-ping spikes-Dsl Disconnecting καθε 30 δευτερολεπτα ακριβως)

Καλησπερα σε ολους. Εχω το Home-Speed-Booster εδω και καιρο και δεν ειχα καποιο θεμα μεχρι στιγμης... Τις τελευταιες 2 εβδομαδες παρατηρουσα lags-latency spikes και αλλα θεματα μεσα στο gaming και με εβαλε στην μπριζα να ψαξω τι γινεται.

Ειχα παρατηρησει οτι το λαμπακι DSL αναβόσβηνε συνεχως τον τελευταιο καιρο αλλα μεχρι να διαβασω το manual δεν ηξερα οτι ηταν προβλημα.. Λογο του hybrid δεν καταλαβα ποτε οτι το dsl μου ανα 32 δευτερολεπτα ακριβως εκανε συνεχως disconnecting καθε μερα. Σημερα λοιπον μετα απο πολλα νευρα λογο της χαλια ταχυτητας εκανα ερευνα.

1. ΕΚΑΝΑ Speedtest μεσο Wifi και Cable ωστε να σιγουρευτω οτι δεν φταιει το καλώδιο Ethernet. 
2. Αλλαξα το καλωδιο προς τον τοιχο για να σιγουρευτω οτι ουτε αυτο φταιει.
3. Εκανα Reset το router και factory reset.

Το router μου τοσο καιρο δουλευει μονο απο το Mobile. Το Dsl καθε μερα πεφτει και ξανα ανεβαινει ανα 32 δευτερολεπτα. Στα internet test που εκανα , μια ειχα 35mbps , μια 25mbps , μια 5mbps , μια 1mbps . Εκανα και packet loss test και εκει επισης ειχα καποιες φορες 0 και καποιες 4%. Γενικα ειναι φουλ στην αστάθεια και ΡΩΤΑΩ εσας που ξερετε...

Πως καλω τεχνικο? παω γερμανο? παω οτε? παιρνω στο 13888 ? Και πες οτι δηλωνω την βλαβη. Ερχονται ? εντος εβδομαδας? σε 1 χρονο ? ποτε  ? 

Ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι το προβλημα ειναι η στο router η στις εξωτερικες καλωδιώσεις. Απο θεμα cable-συνδεσημοτητας , malware η οτιδηποτε μπορω να φτιαξω μονος μου με τις απλες γνωσεις που εχω δεν ειναι γιατι τεσταρα τα παντα ωστε να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι δεν μπορω να κανω κατι και δεν φταιει κατι αλλο περα απο το εξωτερικο καφαο-καλωδια η router.. ΕΑΝ Θελησω αντικατασταση router και εννοειται οτι θα τους πω οτι τεσταρα τα παντα , θα μου δωσουν αλλο η θα πρεπει να γινει πρωτα σχετικος ελεγχος?  επισης αλλαξα 2 υποδοχες (απο τις τρεις) που εχει το σπιτι. η μια δεν ειχε καν dsl , η δευτερη κανει αυτο που ανεφερα και αυριο θα τεσταρω και την τριτη. καποτε το ειχα στην τριτη και δεν ειχα προβληματα. υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταιει η εσωτερικη υποδοχη στο τοιχο? και εαν ναι , ειναι ευκολο να την αντικαταστησω η να την φτιαξω?

----------


## Damned

> Γενικά από όσο έχω δει οτιδήποτε δεν είναι HTTP και HTTPS έχει ψιλοθεματάκια οπότε υποθέτω κάτι έχουν βάλει..


Τελικά ήταν θέμα ρυθμίσεων του client.
Δευτέρα θα κάνω ανανέωση του booster και στην σελίδα που μπήκα γράφει 7.5 ευρώ τον μήνα.
Ακρίβυνε?
Ξέρει κάνεις κάτι για αυτό?

----------


## TsonTson

> (Ασταθεια ταχυτητας-ping spikes-Dsl Disconnecting καθε 30 δευτερολεπτα ακριβως)
> 
> Καλησπερα σε ολους. Εχω το Home-Speed-Booster εδω και καιρο και δεν ειχα καποιο θεμα μεχρι στιγμης... Τις τελευταιες 2 εβδομαδες παρατηρουσα lags-latency spikes και αλλα θεματα μεσα στο gaming και με εβαλε στην μπριζα να ψαξω τι γινεται.
> 
> Ειχα παρατηρησει οτι το λαμπακι DSL αναβόσβηνε συνεχως τον τελευταιο καιρο αλλα μεχρι να διαβασω το manual δεν ηξερα οτι ηταν προβλημα.. Λογο του hybrid δεν καταλαβα ποτε οτι το dsl μου ανα 32 δευτερολεπτα ακριβως εκανε συνεχως disconnecting καθε μερα. Σημερα λοιπον μετα απο πολλα νευρα λογο της χαλια ταχυτητας εκανα ερευνα.
> 
> 1. ΕΚΑΝΑ Speedtest μεσο Wifi και Cable ωστε να σιγουρευτω οτι δεν φταιει το καλώδιο Ethernet. 
> 2. Αλλαξα το καλωδιο προς τον τοιχο για να σιγουρευτω οτι ουτε αυτο φταιει.
> 3. Εκανα Reset το router και factory reset.
> ...


Πάρε στο 13788 (βλάβες), πες τους το πρόβλημα με τις αποσυνδέσεις και ζήτα τους αλλαγή εξοπλισμού, θα στο αλλάξουν σχετικά άμεσα. (Πάντως μπορεί να φταίει και η καλωδίωση του σπιτιού)

----------


## Kerato

> Τελικά ήταν θέμα ρυθμίσεων του client.
> Δευτέρα θα κάνω ανανέωση του booster και στην σελίδα που μπήκα γράφει 7.5 ευρώ τον μήνα.
> Ακρίβυνε?
> Ξέρει κάνεις κάτι για αυτό?


Και μένα τόσο μου το δίνουν αφού πέρασαν τα πρώτα 2 χρόνια.
Μπορείς να πάρεις και να ζητήσεις νέο συμβόλαιο με την τιμή της (και καλά) προσφοράς που το βάλαμε πριν 2 χρόνια.
Σε άλλους το έχουν δώσει, σε άλλους όχι. Ανάλογα που θα πέσεις.
Αν πέσεις σε καρούμπαλο στην άλλη άκρη της γραμμής και σου αρνηθεί, πρέπει να το διακόψεις και μετά να ξανακάνεις αίτηση να το πάρεις στην παλιά τιμή.
Εγώ βαρέθηκα τη διαδικασία και το κράτησα έτσι. Για 3 ευρώ το μήνα δεν θέλω να ασχοληθώ περισσότερο με την πάρτη τους.

off topic: έχει dark mode το site της cosmote;; :Thinking:

----------


## DoSMaN

> off topic: έχει dark mode το site της cosmote;;


Κατέβασε σε chrome ή Edge το "Dark Reader" και θα έχεις πολύ καλό dark mode σε όλα τα site...

----------


## Dynamitis

καλησπέρα.... σύνδεση speed booster πάνω σε 30αρα γραμμή .Ενώ η γραμμή κλειδώνει στα 32-33 με ενεργοποιημένη την sim σε speedtest δεν πιάνω πάνω απο 22.Οταν βγάζω την sim απο επάνω πάει καρφί στα 30.Ξερει κάποιος τι μπορεί να φταίει; εχω πάρει τηλ στον οτε αλλά ακόμα καμμιά απάντηση.Να πω οτι το σημα στην sim είναι weak.

----------


## TsonTson

> καλησπέρα.... σύνδεση speed booster πάνω σε 30αρα γραμμή .Ενώ η γραμμή κλειδώνει στα 32-33 με ενεργοποιημένη την sim σε speedtest δεν πιάνω πάνω απο 22.Οταν βγάζω την sim απο επάνω πάει καρφί στα 30.Ξερει κάποιος τι μπορεί να φταίει; εχω πάρει τηλ στον οτε αλλά ακόμα καμμιά απάντηση.Να πω οτι το σημα στην sim είναι weak.


Μήπως χρησιμοποίησες για πολύ ώρα το 4g χωρίς να είναι πάνω στην DSL; Ή μήπως έπεσε η DSL σου και ήσουν μόνο με το 4g για κάποια ώρα; Όταν συμβαίνει αυτό μπαίνει κόφτης στο bonding με αποτέλεσμα αυτό που βλέπεις (μπορεί να μπήκε και χωρίς λόγο, το παθαίνει καμιά φορά). Αν είναι αυτό δώστου καμιά μέρα και θα στρώσει.

----------


## Dynamitis

δυστυχώς το θέμα το εχω εδώ και 3 μερες.Το εκανε απο την πρώτη στιγμή που σύνδεσα το νέο router.(οτι εχω κατεβάσει απο 4G ειναι απο τα speedtest που τρέχω συνεχεια).Ενα άλλο που ξέχασα να αναφέρω είναι οτι εκανα speedtest το βραδύ στις 2 και μου έδωσε ταχύτητα κοντά στα 60.εχει τόσο κοσμο η κεραία που δεν μπορει να το διαχειριστή;Το βασικο πρόβλημα βέβαια ειναι οτι αντί να μου δώσει το κατι τις αυτό μου κόβει.

----------


## Kjssplass

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Έχω εδώ και ένα 6μηνο το Huawei DN9245X6, το οποίο δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα αν αφήσω τις ρυθμίσεις, που θα αναφέρω παρακάτω default. Έχω μιλήσει άπειρες ώρες με 2ο level, οι οποίοι δεν βρίσκουν άκρη αλλά αρνούνται και να μου αλλάξουν τη συσκευή για να δούμε αν επιμένει το πρόβλημα. Το θέμα εμφανίζεται αν κλείσω τον dhcp στο Huawei. Προφανώς το έχω απομονώσει από όλο το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο και έχω κουμπώσει επάνω ένα pc με στατική ip. Έχω δοκιμάσει και με άλλες συσκευές με το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. *Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μου κόβει την πρόσβαση προς τα έξω χωρίς όμως να αλλάζει κάτι στα λαμπάκια του router.* Αν το κάνω επανεκκίνηση δουλεύει για λίγο και μετά σταματάει. Κατά την διάρκεια του προβλήματος αν μπω από το web interface του και κάνω ping προς τα έξω δουλεύει, αλλά από συσκευές δεν ψήνεται. Έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα. Το έχω κάνει και reset και το άφησα μια εβδομάδα χωρίς να κλείσω dhcp να δω ότι είναι οκ και δουλεύει. Από Cosmote τμήμα κινητής και σταθερής το βλέπουν οκ ως προς την περιοχή αφού είναι και πάνω το dsl που σχετίζεται με την sim.

ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ
Είχα και το HA35 το οποίο παίζει απροβλημάτιστα με τις παραπάνω ρυθμίσεις αλλά ζήτησα αλλαγή επειδή μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα τα έφτυσε.

----------

